# MZ Wallace Bags (Opinions on MZ Wallace Bags, Part 2)



## NamkhaDrolma

Let's continue our discussion here!


*~ Links To Additional MZ Wallace Threads ~*

- MZ Wallace style/size/color reference *PICS ONLY*

- Stores and online retailers that carry MZ Wallace Bags

- MZ Wallace Bags & Consignment Help

- Opinions on MZ Wallace Bags #1




-


----------



## smoores

Wow! We're really moving up now...a second thread because the first is getting too large!


----------



## Minne Bags

Thanks for starting part 2 of the MZW thread. Now, if I could only figure out how to reply to a quote from the part 1 thread so that it appears in this thread. Does anyone know?


----------



## mollieL77

mlstamb said:


> Ok, here are some additional pics of the Jane tote - I hope these are helpful, sorry I don't have another MZW for comparison purposes. It's such a pretty bag, hopefully these do it justice! The first picture is the bag without anything in it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior is really, really roomy - and light! I'm going off of memory here but I think it's pretty similar to Jane, in terms of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPad 2 (with a keyboard/cover) fits in a zippered compartment very nicely, with lots of room to spare. I wasn't able to get the iPad to fit through the opening horizontally. I can also fit my agenda in this compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main compartment fits all sorts of goodies. Here I have a 1.5" binder, 13" laptop, a smaller textbook, and a notepad. The only downside is that the top won't clasp together when it is packed this full, but the bag held its shape nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5" binder in the main compartment standing vertically. Fits just fine, except the clasp (button? whatever, you know what I mean) won't shut, sadly only about half an inch taller would make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view of the tote filled with laptop, textbook, binder and notepad. I'm really surprised at how much it will hold, because when it is empty it really doesn't look huge at all!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's an angle that would be helpful for you - this is my first MZW bag, so in that regard I am absolutely in love! The drop length of the handles is perfect - hugs the body, just like Jane. Having the top open may not work for me, but I am going to keep playing aroit.




Nice bag! I like it more in your pics. Congrats!


----------



## mollieL77

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks for starting part 2 of the MZW thread. Now, if I could only figure out how to reply to a quote from the part 1 thread so that it appears in this thread. Does anyone know?




What I did was quote it in the reply section and copied and pasted it over here. It worked!


----------



## estrie

Pasting isn't working in my app right now but I'm loving the Jane Tote pictures from mlstamb! I would sorely miss a Crossbody on the bag, but as a tote it looks wonderful. I love those zippered compartments (like Alex), the proportions, the tote-ness of it.


----------



## mlstamb

estrie said:


> She has a Jane Tote!
> A little surprised it only fits horizontally but once I get over that I guess it makes sense (in that I understand what you are saying).
> Horizontally is how a 13" fits into a Bianca, except that's not the shape of a Bianca.
> 
> Does a charger fit comfortably with it?



Yep! I have a charger, USB cable and headphones in a little pouch - right now they're in the center compartment and there's plenty of room for it, but the zippered compartments could work really well for holding that sort of thing.


Glad the pictures turned out ok!


----------



## mollieL77

estrie said:


> Took it on a cross country trip with three plane rides and locations. It functioned surprisingly well as a travel bag but after two weeks of carrying my (light) laptop I was REALLY missing Belle.
> 
> View attachment 2635812
> View attachment 2635813




I hope they put black diamond on sale - I want a Britt like yours for work!


----------



## mollieL77

mlstamb said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-mz-wallace-bags-662381-662.html#post26845798
> 
> Yep! I have a charger, USB cable and headphones in a little pouch - right now they're in the center compartment and there's plenty of room for it, but the zippered compartments could work really well for holding that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Ha, I guess the pasting doesn't work for me either - glad the pictures turned out ok!





You have to quote it in the reply box of the other thread, select all, copy, and them paste in the reply box over here. At least that's how I'm doing it on my ipad and iPhone.


----------



## mlstamb

mollieL77 said:


> You have to quote it in the reply box of the other thread, select all, copy, and them paste in the reply box over here. At least that's how I'm doing it on my ipad and iPhone.


Ahhh ok thank you!


----------



## honuhonu

Hurray a new thread!  Glad to see that Namkha started this one. I always wondered what happened to Claudia Rucker who started the previous thread!


----------



## mariko1217

mlstamb said:


> Yep! I have a charger, USB cable and headphones in a little pouch - right now they're in the center compartment and there's plenty of room for it, but the zippered compartments could work really well for holding that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Glad the pictures turned out ok!




Thank you for your pictures. They are great!!
I fell in love with the jane tote! 
My PC is MacAir 11", so I think it might fit in the side zipper section. 
Wow, I'm really in trouble. Lol


----------



## mariko1217

Thank you Namkha for starting the new thread! I was so surprised that the first one was really close to the 10,000 posts. Amazing!


----------



## mariko1217

smoores said:


> How did I miss the neon pink key chain? When was this out? I'd love to get one to match with my neon pink Katherine wallet. Like the idea of using the pouch from the metro tote too. Can't use the Metros (don't do bags without a long enough shoulder strap stop) but maybe I can still trade out some of my detachable travel pouches to get some colors that I like to add variation. I have all black pouches, three sets. Great idea!


The key chain was out summer shop 2013 or 2012 (I think it was 2012). When MZW released old version of neon pink Katherine wallet, they had the key chain and tussle. I didn't get the Katherine wallet at that time and regretted a lot, so this time I jumped on it. I love both of them. 
The metro's pouch is very handy and this bright color is easy to find.


----------



## mlstamb

mariko1217 said:


> Thank you for your pictures. They are great!!
> I fell in love with the jane tote!
> My PC is MacAir 11", so I think it might fit in the side zipper section.
> Wow, I'm really in trouble. Lol


So glad you like the tote too - I hope your laptop fits in the zippered compartment, that would be awesome!


----------



## NCC1701D

mlstamb said:


> So glad you like the tote too - I hope your laptop fits in the zippered compartment, that would be awesome!



Do you happen to have a postal or food scale you could weigh it on? I'm curious how heavy it is with all the compartments and pockets. It looks really sharp!


----------



## ravenangel

estrie said:


> Pasting isn't working in my app right now but I'm loving the Jane Tote pictures from mlstamb! I would sorely miss a Crossbody on the bag, but as a tote it looks wonderful. I love those zippered compartments (like Alex), the proportions, the tote-ness of it.


Estrie, in the photo you posted, is that a britt or a jackie? I love the black diamond quilted!


----------



## ravenangel

Thank you namkha for starting the new thread. wow, almost 10,000 posts. we are a gabby group. 

I am actually a little shocked the MZW has not added more to the sale for the weekend shoppers. 

Namkha, I ordered the greta in acid yellow, if I don't like it I will let you know, ok?


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> Estrie, in the photo you posted, is that a britt or a jackie? I love the black diamond quilted!




Briefly replied in the old thread too  
It is Britt. Took a bit for me to warm to the quilted Bedford but it is a great balance if basic with interest.


----------



## ravenangel

estrie said:


> Briefly replied in the old thread too
> It is Britt. Took a bit for me to warm to the quilted bedsores but it is a great balance if basic with interest.


ha, thank you so much. is it very pouffy looking?


----------



## Shakalaka

mlstamb said:


> Yep! I have a charger, USB cable and headphones in a little pouch - right now they're in the center compartment and there's plenty of room for it, but the zippered compartments could work really well for holding that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Glad the pictures turned out ok!




I'm in love with it too. Wonder if I can get over it not having a crossbody? Would you be able to post a mod shot?


----------



## mlstamb

NCC1701D said:


> Do you happen to have a postal or food scale you could weigh it on? I'm curious how heavy it is with all the compartments and pockets. It looks really sharp!



Sure! It is 1 lb., 13 ounces, stuffing removed, but with the market bag. Without the market bag, it weighs 1 lb., 12 ounces.




Shakalaka said:


> I'm in love with it too. Wonder if I can get over it not having a crossbody? Would you be able to post a mod shot?



Wellll .... maybe.... that depends, what's a mod shot?


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> ha, thank you so much. is it very pouffy looking?




Wow, I so did not mean bedsore...!
So I would say it does not look pouffy. That was one of my original reactions when it first came out, "puffy bag?" It's not. The bag shape is trim and clean, the quilting is more like a pattern.

One thing I'd posted before too (I think you were recovering from eye surgery!) is that I had torn a thread on the back with my coat zipper (which has a real bite). The thread has not unwound at all, damage is contained to that one section, the quality of construction is high. I think the quilting helps the bag hold its shape.  

Meanwhile my Britt has been in all sorts of weather. It's great!


----------



## carrieongrove

mollieL77 said:


> Nice bag! I like it more in your pics. Congrats!


Totally agree! I think your pics are better than those on the site!

I broke down and bought my first Baby Jane - gunmetal through FOTH. Couldn't beat the price and soooo excited!

Haven't been on a poster on TPF for all that long but even in the short time I've been here, it's only fueled my MZW addiction. Very dangerous!!


----------



## ravenangel

FOTH has now added copper to the sale. it is still full price at MZW.


----------



## j0yc3

Wow, 2nd thread already 

I ordered the Mahogany Lizzy earlier this week on MZW.com sale and this morning I placed another 3 order. THREE!  FOTH ladies are so helpful! I made some changed throughout the day and they are so patient with me lol. So, I placed an order for the Smoke Jane, Sapphire Tribecca and copper Greta. Unfortunately they are closed in the next 2 days so they'll ship my order on Tuesday. Oh well... Next week is gonna be a good one for me 

Please stop me, lol. I am currently eyeing the Belle this time. Maybe in black.


----------



## ravenangel

j0yc3 said:


> Wow, 2nd thread already
> 
> I ordered the Mahogany Lizzy earlier this week on MZW.com sale and this morning I placed another 3 order. THREE!  FOTH ladies are so helpful! I made some changed throughout the day and they are so patient with me lol. So, I placed an order for the Smoke Jane, Sapphire Tribecca and copper Greta. Unfortunately they are closed in the next 2 days so they'll ship my order on Tuesday. Oh well... Next week is gonna be a good one for me
> 
> Please stop me, lol. I am currently eyeing the Belle this time. Maybe in black.


copper greta twins! I have a mahogany Frida and think it will look good with that or somme older colors I have.
 bet the belle in seagull will go on sale soon&#8230;..


----------



## Funaek

j0yc3 said:


> Wow, 2nd thread already
> 
> I ordered the Mahogany Lizzy earlier this week on MZW.com sale and this morning I placed another 3 order. THREE!  FOTH ladies are so helpful! I made some changed throughout the day and they are so patient with me lol. So, I placed an order for the Smoke Jane, Sapphire Tribecca and copper Greta. Unfortunately they are closed in the next 2 days so they'll ship my order on Tuesday. Oh well... Next week is gonna be a good one for me
> 
> Please stop me, lol. I am currently eyeing the Belle this time. Maybe in black.



Can't wait to see pics of your three bags, especially the sapphire tribeca!  I've been wanting a tribeca for a while.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mlstamb said:


> Yep! I have a charger, USB cable and headphones in a little pouch - right now they're in the center compartment and there's plenty of room for it, but the zippered compartments could work really well for holding that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Glad the pictures turned out ok!




Your pictures were great, mlstamb. The layout of the Jane tote is just like that of the Faye but more north-south. At least that's my impression. I haven't actually compared the dimensions.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

honuhonu said:


> Hurray a new thread!  Glad to see that Namkha started this one. I always wondered what happened to Claudia Rucker who started the previous thread!




Yes, me too!


----------



## mollieL77

ravenangel said:


> copper greta twins! I have a mahogany Frida and think it will look good with that or somme older colors I have.
> bet the belle in seagull will go on sale soon..



If Belle in seagull goes on sale soon then my work bag life will be complete, as I've been wanting to try belle for awhile. Now though I'm hooked on Kate, so I may have to make tough decisions.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Your pictures were great, mlstamb. The layout of the Jane tote is just like that of the Faye but more north-south. At least that's my impression. I haven't actually compared the dimensions.


Yes, that is it exactly. It is like a smaller, N/S Faye...sized like the Mimi.


----------



## mariposa08

Can someone remind me what colors the Belle will be in this fall? Or direct me to the thread that has that info. Thanks!


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Can someone remind me what colors the Belle will be in this fall? Or direct me to the thread that has that info. Thanks!


Belle

cocoa with gld
midnight with gld
espresso with silver

do not know release dates,hope this helps you.


----------



## mlstamb

ravenangel said:


> Belle
> 
> cocoa with gld
> midnight with gld
> espresso with silver
> 
> do not know release dates,hope this helps you.


I'm probably sending back the Jane tote to hold out for the midnight Belle - you were right about Belle being the best option, I think!


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> Belle
> 
> cocoa with gld
> midnight with gld
> espresso with silver
> 
> do not know release dates,hope this helps you.



Thank you so much! Looking forward to seeing midnight.


----------



## ravenangel

so, both Luv all and mistamb are not in love with the jane tote. are you going to send your thoughts to MZW? 
what is the bigger issue, the weight of the bag or the fact that it is difficult for a larger laptop?

personally, I don't want a laptop to be exposed, especially if I was commuting, which, for me, those days are over. 

I know you were both really looking forward to this bag. 

does their rejection cause anyone to consider not getting it now? just curious. 
I trust what Luvall has to say about bags, you have some beauties!


----------



## madgratess

ravenangel said:


> Belle
> 
> cocoa with gld
> midnight with gld
> espresso with silver
> 
> do not know release dates,hope this helps you.



Cocoa sounds lovely! Will be looking forward to seeing that one...browns and purples are the best neutrals for me. That's why I think eggplant is so amazing!


----------



## Expy00

ravenangel said:


> so, both Luv all and mistamb are not in love with the jane tote. are you going to send your thoughts to MZW?
> what is the bigger issue, the weight of the bag or the fact that it is difficult for a larger laptop?
> 
> personally, I don't want a laptop to be exposed, especially if I was commuting, which, for me, those days are over.
> 
> I know you were both really looking forward to this bag.
> 
> does their rejection cause anyone to consider not getting it now? just curious.
> I trust what Luvall has to say about bags, you have some beauties!




I like the Jane tote so much that I recently ordered one in the cardamom bedford color through Nordstrom; 33% off. This is my third Jane. However, I use the bags primarily when traveling and don't anticipate carrying my laptop in it. I've got a separate computer bag for my laptop: red MK studded Selma top-zip satchel.


----------



## mariposa08

Expy00 said:


> I like the Jane tote so much that I recently ordered one in the cardamom bedford color through Nordstrom; 33% off. This is my third Jane. However, I use the bags primarily when traveling and don't anticipate carrying my laptop in it. I've got a separate computer bag for my laptop: red MK studded Selma top-zip satchel.




She's talking about the new Jane Tote that mzw just released- it's different from the original Jane.


----------



## ravenangel

Expy00 said:


> I like the Jane tote so much that I recently ordered one in the cardamom bedford color through Nordstrom; 33% off. This is my third Jane. However, I use the bags primarily when traveling and don't anticipate carrying my laptop in it. I've got a separate computer bag for my laptop: red MK studded Selma top-zip satchel.


You can view the "new jane tote", only available in black right now, on the MZ Wallace web page.
 it is due to be released in other colors for the fall.


----------



## Expy00

mariposa08 said:


> She's talking about the new Jane Tote that mzw just released- it's different from the original Jane.



Thank you for the clarification. And I just saw her additional post as well with regards to the new Jane tote.


----------



## Expy00

ravenangel said:


> You can view the "new jane tote", only available in black right now, on the MZ Wallace web page.
> it is due to be released in other colors for the fall.



Got it! Thanks for the additional info regarding the new Jane tote.


----------



## mariposa08

Expy00 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. And I just saw her additional post as well with regards to the new Jane tote.


 It's on the front page of their site.  The main compartment has two zippered areas and one with just a snap. Someone posted pictures in the other thread too.


----------



## mlstamb

ravenangel said:


> so, both Luv all and mistamb are not in love with the jane tote. are you going to send your thoughts to MZW?
> what is the bigger issue, the weight of the bag or the fact that it is difficult for a larger laptop?
> 
> personally, I don't want a laptop to be exposed, especially if I was commuting, which, for me, those days are over.
> 
> I know you were both really looking forward to this bag.
> 
> does their rejection cause anyone to consider not getting it now? just curious.
> I trust what Luvall has to say about bags, you have some beauties!



For me it wasn't about the weight - but as you know, I'm new to MZW so I'm probably not the best judge of that. It was more about the design with regards to the laptop, I just don't think it would work for me right now. Most of what I carry on a daily basis was just tall enough that the center clasp wouldn't close, so my belongings would be pretty exposed. If I was carrying a tablet and didn't have textbooks, I probably would have kept it. It really does seem like it holds quite a bit. 

I'm a little worried that they won't accept my return anyway, because I took the wrapping off of the handles - so maybe I'll have to get used to it, haha!


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> so, both Luv all and mistamb are not in love with the jane tote. are you going to send your thoughts to MZW?
> what is the bigger issue, the weight of the bag or the fact that it is difficult for a larger laptop?
> 
> personally, I don't want a laptop to be exposed, especially if I was commuting, which, for me, those days are over.
> 
> I know you were both really looking forward to this bag.
> 
> does their rejection cause anyone to consider not getting it now? just curious.
> I trust what Luvall has to say about bags, you have some beauties!




I trust them too. The observation that the Jane tote is a little heavy gives me pause. Belle is a touch heavy but at least there is the Crossbody for when I load it up. I like totes shape wise, generally. Maybe for a sale price.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> so, both Luv all and mistamb are not in love with the jane tote. are you going to send your thoughts to MZW?
> what is the bigger issue, the weight of the bag or the fact that it is difficult for a larger laptop?
> 
> personally, I don't want a laptop to be exposed, especially if I was commuting, which, for me, those days are over.
> 
> I know you were both really looking forward to this bag.
> 
> does their rejection cause anyone to consider not getting it now? just curious.
> I trust what Luvall has to say about bags, you have some beauties!




For me, it is just not special. It is smaller in capacity, and the added weight is not worth it. I can deal with weight if I love the bag. For example, Frankie is a heavier bag, but I so don't care because that bag rocks. The organization and multi-functionality is totally worth it. 

I have been disappointed with MZ's newer bags...except that Lizzy looks pretty awesome! I need to try that one.


----------



## smalwndr22

Does anyone have the tribeca and use it?  Do you like it?  Do you recommend it?  I like the seagull color but wondering if i should just hold off on getting that color and just wait for the newer seasons to come out.  And does anyone have the black with metal bags?  they look pretty but not sure why they arent selling....are they pretty in person?  I know the tribeca bag also has the side compartments like the jane tote but it has a zipper middle which i like.  Did anyone also notice that smoke isnt on sale anymore on MZ Wallace's site?  Also, are the  Georgie and Alex similar?  they look it but i havent seen them in person.  I also love the magnet color but does anyone recommend the frida??


----------



## mollieL77

smalwndr22 said:


> Does anyone have the tribeca and use it?  Do you like it?  Do you recommend it?  I like the seagull color but wondering if i should just hold off on getting that color and just wait for the newer seasons to come out.  And does anyone have the black with metal bags?  they look pretty but not sure why they arent selling....are they pretty in person?  I know the tribeca bag also has the side compartments like the jane tote but it has a zipper middle which i like.  Did anyone also notice that smoke isnt on sale anymore on MZ Wallace's site?  Also, are the  Georgie and Alex similar?  they look it but i havent seen them in person.  I also love the magnet color but does anyone recommend the frida??




 I don't think smoke was ever on sale yet at MZW - just FOTH and Nordies. I've fallen in and out of love with TriBeCa several times in seagull. I love the flat handles, but have heard it's a heavy bag. I'd love to know it's weight vs. belle or Kate.


----------



## estrie

smalwndr22 said:


> Does anyone have the tribeca and use it?  Do you like it?  Do you recommend it?  I like the seagull color but wondering if i should just hold off on getting that color and just wait for the newer seasons to come out.  And does anyone have the black with metal bags?  they look pretty but not sure why they arent selling....are they pretty in person?  I know the tribeca bag also has the side compartments like the jane tote but it has a zipper middle which i like.  Did anyone also notice that smoke isnt on sale anymore on MZ Wallace's site?  Also, are the  Georgie and Alex similar?  they look it but i havent seen them in person.  I also love the magnet color but does anyone recommend the frida??




I often don't care for the look of a color or shape until it goes on sale... The metallic leather on the black metal is soft, which I like. I like contrast but feel the black metal contrast is a little much for me (usually I complain about too much contrast). Anyway, I have the Gina. Since it's smaller I like it better than the others. It's pretty personal.


----------



## NCC1701D

smalwndr22 said:


> Does anyone have the tribeca and use it?  Do you like it?  Do you recommend it?  I like the seagull color but wondering if i should just hold off on getting that color and just wait for the newer seasons to come out.  And does anyone have the black with metal bags?  they look pretty but not sure why they arent selling....are they pretty in person?  I know the tribeca bag also has the side compartments like the jane tote but it has a zipper middle which i like.  Did anyone also notice that smoke isnt on sale anymore on MZ Wallace's site?  Also, are the  Georgie and Alex similar?  they look it but i havent seen them in person.  I also love the magnet color but does anyone recommend the frida??



I don't care for the way the handles meet leather straps that extend all the way down the body of the Tribeca. Especially in the black metal. I just feel it looks a little bit dated. I've also heard that the extra leather on the bag makes it heavier. I don't mind the gunmetal trim on the Jane though and I actually think it's a really pretty accent on the Marlena.

Alex has three compartments. There are two flat side compartments (one zip, one snap) and a spacious middle compartment (zip). There are no exterior pockets to speak of on Alex (it does have two little slip pockets on the sides but they are only deep enough for something small like keys or a packet of tissues, and because they don't close stuff is likely to fall out unless it's clipped to the key leash). I haven't seen Georgie in person but it looks more like a satchel with one big compartment inside and two exterior slip pockets. Alex is more of a tote and as noted it's divided into three sections.


----------



## Expy00

I came across a Lizzy (cardamom bedford) this weekend and it was also on sale; 33% off. The bag was nice but for some reason, the shoulder strap just wouldn't stay put on my shoulder. I must have adjusted the shoulder strap at least 3 - 4 times while chatting to an SA about the bag's merits. Aside from the shoulder strap slippage issue, it seemed like a really great bag as it was quite functional and roomy despite it being smaller sized.


----------



## gurlsaved

Hi everyone,

Can anyone lend some insight on Tribeca? The regular size. I am wondering if a 13 inch MacBook air would fit in one of the zippered compartments. I like how it has flat italian leather handles. Is the size comparable to the Jane? I love my Jane but I need to give her a break (Have been carrying her for work since October). 

Thank you!!


----------



## gurlsaved

I noticed other members here talking about Tribeca..hmmm...I guess I just want to know if a 13 inch macbook air would fit? Doesn't really look like it based on multiple pics =/


----------



## Reba

Expy00 said:


> I came across a Lizzy (cardamom bedford) this weekend and it was also on sale; 33% off. The bag was nice but for some reason, the shoulder strap just wouldn't stay put on my shoulder. I must have adjusted the shoulder strap at least 3 - 4 times while chatting to an SA about the bag's merits. Aside from the shoulder strap slippage issue, it seemed like a really great bag as it was quite functional and roomy despite it being smaller sized.




I assume you mean shorter leather strap...I have that problem with that strap also. Use my Lizzy bags mostly cross body with nylon strap. If I need a non-cross body, I take that strap off and carry with short in crook of arm or hand-carry. It is a great bag, but more for cross body needs in my opinion.


----------



## Expy00

Reba said:


> I assume you mean shorter leather strap...I have that problem with that strap also. Use my Lizzy bags mostly cross body with nylon strap. If I need a non-cross body, I take that strap off and carry with short in crook of arm or hand-carry. It is a great bag, but more for cross body needs in my opinion.



Yes, it was the shorter leather strap that I was experiencing the shoulder slippage issue with. It appears that the leather strap is too thin and wide for this particular handbag design; not structured enough to stay put on one's shoulder. My mother experiences a similar issue with her Hayley but tends to wear it more as a cross-body than shoulder bag though.


----------



## Reba

Expy00 said:


> Yes, it was the shorter leather strap that I was experiencing the shoulder slippage issue with. It appears that the leather strap is too thin and wide for this particular handbag design; not structured enough to stay put on one's shoulder. My mother experiences a similar issue with her Hayley but tends to wear it more as a cross-body than shoulder bag though.




I think it could be an individual shoulder issue too. I will say that when bag is loaded it is a little better at staying on. Usually for shoulder bags I prefer a longer drop...I find they stay up better and are more comfortable. Lizzy is great though, and nice that it gives you options.


----------



## NCC1701D

Reba said:


> I think it could be an individual shoulder issue too. I will say that when bag is loaded it is a little better at staying on. Usually for shoulder bags I prefer a longer drop...I find they stay up better and are more comfortable. Lizzy is great though, and nice that it gives you options.



I used my Lizzy all weekend (and I was traveling so it got a ton of use) and I didn't have any problems with the leather strap. I think this may be an individual shoulder issue... I don't usually have problems with handle slippage but I have shoulders like a linebacker. Others with narrower or more sloped shoulders might have trouble.


----------



## Reba

NCC1701D said:


> I used my Lizzy all weekend (and I was traveling so it got a ton of use) and I didn't have any problems with the leather strap. I think this may be an individual shoulder issue... I don't usually have problems with handle slippage but I have shoulders like a linebacker. Others with narrower or more sloped shoulders might have trouble.




Figured it was an individual thing. Glad you are enjoying your Mahogany Lizzy...(jealous). Do you think the capacity is the same as Baby Jane?


----------



## Expy00

NCC1701D said:


> I used my Lizzy all weekend (and I was traveling so it got a ton of use) and I didn't have any problems with the leather strap. I think this may be an individual shoulder issue... I don't usually have problems with handle slippage but I have shoulders like a linebacker. Others with narrower or more sloped shoulders might have trouble.





Reba said:


> I think it could be an individual shoulder issue too. I will say that when bag is loaded it is a little better at staying on. Usually for shoulder bags I prefer a longer drop...I find they stay up better and are more comfortable. Lizzy is great though, and nice that it gives you options.



That's true as I typically don't experience any shoulder strap slippage issues when carrying my Jane. However, the Jane does have a much longer drop strap length.


----------



## dcooney4

For those interested if the tribecca fits a 13 inch macbook go to the shopping your own closet thread. Tuuli measured a book that is the same size and posted photos there for you showing how it would fit. Post numbers 4960 and 4961 in that thread. She took great shots.


----------



## NCC1701D

Reba said:


> Figured it was an individual thing. Glad you are enjoying your Mahogany Lizzy...(jealous). Do you think the capacity is the same as Baby Jane?



Aw thanks! I completely love it. Baby Jane definitely holds more. Lizzy has a smaller interior and smaller overall dimensions (you aren't getting a magazine into Lizzy, while that is easy in Baby Jane, and while I could get my husband's 1st gen iPad into Lizzy I can only do so standing it up and it's a tight/awkward fit). Also the exterior pockets on Lizzy are much less generous. You only get one pouch pocket instead of two on Baby Jane, and while it is larger, it isn't really twice as usable for me. And while there is a zip pocket on front, unlike Baby Jane, that pocket and with the zip pocket along the back do not fit a full-size wallet. Even my new Greta (!!) is a tight fit widthwise in these pockets.

I'm coming from Paige, and even Paige I found to be roomier than Lizzy, simply because you can really load up those four outside pockets of Paige and have the whole interior free. But I love the color and shape, so I can deal with downsizing my wallet, for example.


----------



## j0yc3

NCC1701D said:


> Aw thanks! I completely love it. Baby Jane definitely holds more. Lizzy has a smaller interior and smaller overall dimensions (you aren't getting a magazine into Lizzy, while that is easy in Baby Jane, and while I could get my husband's 1st gen iPad into Lizzy I can only do so standing it up and it's a tight/awkward fit). Also the exterior pockets on Lizzy are much less generous. You only get one pouch pocket instead of two on Baby Jane, and while it is larger, it isn't really twice as usable for me. And while there is a zip pocket on front, unlike Baby Jane, that pocket and with the zip pocket along the back do not fit a full-size wallet. Even my new Greta (!!) is a tight fit widthwise in these pockets.
> 
> I'm coming from Paige, and even Paige I found to be roomier than Lizzy, simply because you can really load up those four outside pockets of Paige and have the whole interior free. But I love the color and shape, so I can deal with downsizing my wallet, for example.



Ohhhh we're Lizzy & Greta twins . I'm expecting my Lizzy to be delivered today while the Greta on Wednesday.   Great pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Reba

j0yc3 said:


> Ohhhh we're Lizzy & Greta twins . I'm expecting my Lizzy to be delivered today while the Greta on Wednesday.   Great pics! Thanks for sharing!!!




Thanks for the info. Very interesting. Will keep in mind for future unnecessary spending...ha ha...would love a black baby jane but with silver hardware...maybe they will make it one day...


----------



## Reba

Oops... Meant to thank NCC...


----------



## NCC1701D

You can thank either of us, we are twins after all


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> You can thank either of us, we are twins after all


actually triplets, i have a greta too. not sure I love it though.


----------



## Funaek

Yay my bags arrived today! From MZ Wallace, the magnet Frida and small Prussian blue savoy cosmetic bag. And from FotH a navy blue willow. I love them all! The willow is very pretty in person and super light, but I wish it held its shape a bit more (but once filled it'll be fine). Love the Frida and two side zippered pockets! It would be my perfect bag if it had a zipper top. Here are some pics (featuring my two dogs).


----------



## dcooney4

Great bags , but I love your dogs!


----------



## ravenangel

Love your pugs, are they from the same litter? so cute! thanks for posting the pics, I got the pb savoy too, in love with that color! the magnet Frida is very nice looking! enjoy!


----------



## Funaek

ravenangel said:


> Love your pugs, are they from the same litter? so cute! thanks for posting the pics, I got the pb savoy too, in love with that color! the magnet Frida is very nice looking! enjoy!



I know I wish I'd gotten a bag in PB bag before when they were available!  Maybe a Hayley.  I just had to get something in the color so I settled for the savoy.

I like to think my pugs might be distantly related but I adopted them separately.  Both in VA and my older one was used for breeding before I got her so who knows maybe they are related!


----------



## Funaek

Oh I also got an acid yellow keychain. It's a bit longer than I was expecting!


----------



## mariko1217

Funaek said:


> Yay my bags arrived today! From MZ Wallace, the magnet Frida and small Prussian blue savoy cosmetic bag. And from FotH a navy blue willow. I love them all! The willow is very pretty in person and super light, but I wish it held its shape a bit more (but once filled it'll be fine). Love the Frida and two side zippered pockets! It would be my perfect bag if it had a zipper top. Here are some pics (featuring my two dogs).




I love them all! And love your dogs!


----------



## katbag6

Lizzy shoulder strap...to be honest...I think the only way to test the strap is with the bag filled with your stuff.  Like the Hayley... That is when the Lizzy shines.  It is my very favorite and when I have my items loaded up, she always stays on my shoulder with zero issues.  My sister has some as well and no issues reported.  You may want to try that out in the store to see if it makes a difference for you.


----------



## Reba

NCC1701D said:


> Aw thanks! I completely love it. Baby Jane definitely holds more. Lizzy has a smaller interior and smaller overall dimensions (you aren't getting a magazine into Lizzy, while that is easy in Baby Jane, and while I could get my husband's 1st gen iPad into Lizzy I can only do so standing it up and it's a tight/awkward fit). Also the exterior pockets on Lizzy are much less generous. You only get one pouch pocket instead of two on Baby Jane, and while it is larger, it isn't really twice as usable for me. And while there is a zip pocket on front, unlike Baby Jane, that pocket and with the zip pocket along the back do not fit a full-size wallet. Even my new Greta (!!) is a tight fit widthwise in these pockets.
> 
> I'm coming from Paige, and even Paige I found to be roomier than Lizzy, simply because you can really load up those four outside pockets of Paige and have the whole interior free. But I love the color and shape, so I can deal with downsizing my wallet, for example.




I love your new wallet, and it seems you have it working for you. What I use is a Lodis Audrey card case, which is tall & thin. I keep it in one of the inside tech pockets standing up. I also have a small change purse for coins. Not as pretty as your solution, but is functional for me.


----------



## gurlsaved

dcooney4 said:


> For those interested if the tribecca fits a 13 inch macbook go to the shopping your own closet thread. Tuuli measured a book that is the same size and posted photos there for you showing how it would fit. Post numbers 4960 and 4961 in that thread. She took great shots.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> Yay my bags arrived today! From MZ Wallace, the magnet Frida and small Prussian blue savoy cosmetic bag. And from FotH a navy blue willow. I love them all! The willow is very pretty in person and super light, but I wish it held its shape a bit more (but once filled it'll be fine). Love the Frida and two side zippered pockets! It would be my perfect bag if it had a zipper top. Here are some pics (featuring my two dogs).




Your magnet Frida makes me want the magnet Frida! Beautiful lot, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> Oh I also got an acid yellow keychain. It's a bit longer than I was expecting!




Love how those cuties are in every single picture!


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> actually triplets, i have a greta too. not sure I love it though.




You guys were right, that copper and mahogany are great together!


----------



## NCC1701D

dcooney4 said:


> For those interested if the tribecca fits a 13 inch macbook go to the shopping your own closet thread. Tuuli measured a book that is the same size and posted photos there for you showing how it would fit. Post numbers 4960 and 4961 in that thread. She took great shots.



That is really helpful what she did, but one must be careful interpreting that information. She actually measured a book that is 13" corner to corner. A 13" computer, that's the screen size, not the size of the whole case, which will be larger. A 13" MacBook Pro or MacBook Air measures 15.6" across the diagonal. If a book 14" across the diagonal is the largest that will fit, a MacBook is a no go.

(whether it will fit also depends on the ratio of length to width of the book she used, as well as the depth of the particular book/computer, but I've geeked out too much as it is)

All that said, I am always going on about MZ Wallace's inaccurate or careless listings of dimensions, so any time someone has actual real life measurements or input, I am so grateful! I just wouldn't want anyone to buy a Tribeca on a quick skim of her post thinking a 14" laptop would fit.


----------



## Mom rocks

This forum is so enabling..,,,I am new to the lovely MZ Wallace bags. I purchased a navy blue Baby Jane and a sapphire Katherine on the egg hunt and just received a smoke MIa from FOTH and now I think I want more. Can you experts tell me if the MZ Wallace sale (on now) will add more items or if the prices will drop at all?  

Also, does anyone have the Bobbi wallet?  I'm thinking I'd like to get another wallet.

Thank you. It's so fun to see all the bags and hear how they are used.


----------



## dcblam

Funaek said:


> Yay my bags arrived today! From MZ Wallace, the magnet Frida and small Prussian blue savoy cosmetic bag. And from FotH a navy blue willow. I love them all! The willow is very pretty in person and super light, but I wish it held its shape a bit more (but once filled it'll be fine). Love the Frida and two side zippered pockets! It would be my perfect bag if it had a zipper top. Here are some pics (featuring my two dogs).



Super distracted with your cutie-pie dogs!
Congrats on your new MZ


----------



## Reba

Mom rocks said:


> This forum is so enabling..,,,I am new to the lovely MZ Wallace bags. I purchased a navy blue Baby Jane and a sapphire Katherine on the egg hunt and just received a smoke MIa from FOTH and now I think I want more. Can you experts tell me if the MZ Wallace sale (on now) will add more items or if the prices will drop at all?
> 
> Also, does anyone have the Bobbi wallet?  I'm thinking I'd like to get another wallet.
> 
> Thank you. It's so fun to see all the bags and hear how they are used.




Someone else can answer this also to verify my thoughts...but, usually they do add items to sale as time goes on...either current website items, or older stock that they pull and put back up on website. Prices sometimes drop further, not lower than 50% usually...and waiting it out always means you might miss your opportunity....(the games they play with us....they're good!).


----------



## dcblam

Mom rocks said:


> This forum is so enabling..,,,I am new to the lovely MZ Wallace bags. I purchased a navy blue Baby Jane and a sapphire Katherine on the egg hunt and just received a smoke MIa from FOTH and now I think I want more. Can you experts tell me if the MZ Wallace sale (on now) will add more items or if the prices will drop at all?
> 
> Also, does anyone have the Bobbi wallet?  I'm thinking I'd like to get another wallet.
> 
> Thank you. It's so fun to see all the bags and hear how they are used.




IF, and that's a big IF my memory serves me well, they have not been consistent in the way they add inventory OR drop prices at the end of the sale.  A couple of years ago - they really dropped prices on items that were lingering around.  Last year, I don't remember them doing anything like this.  Who knows?????


----------



## ravenangel

their stock is VERY low and i know for a fact there is no prussian blue, kingsport grey or much of any older color, but they will be adding what they have as time goes by. but again, they do not have much stock left.


----------



## j0yc3

I love my new mahogany Lizzy!!! 

The size is just right for me if I am carrying a medium sized half full cosmetics bag; RM pouch as a wallet (my LV zip will fit also but it will take atleast 1/3 of the inside bag); FIJI bottled water (Poland spring might fit also but will also take another 1/3 of the inside); small light weight umbrella; Kindle (or a Kindle Fire or iPad mini); RayBan sunnies (hard case). Those are the things I have inside the Lizzy today and there might be a room  for a piece of fruit or small snack but it held its shape. It does feel a little small for me - but I am used to carrying Longchamp, city or part time Balenciagas as everyday work bag. I may use this on days where I want my arms to be free lol. I have not had a chance to use the shoulder strap yet but try to use it walking around on my lunch break today. 

On that note, I love it. But I feel like it clashes on my everyday jewelries (of yellow/white gold & silver). I know mix-matching of metals is the trans nowadays so I guess it is just a matter of getting used to. There are also a lot of rose gold toned jewelries everywhere but I feel like it's too much if I match from earrings to bracelets to necklaces.  I'll try to experiment the more I use this bag and will share it with you ladies! 

Here are some quick photos that I took as soon as I opened the box. Please excuse the unmade bed and the photobombing toddler lol. 

A magazine will not fit inside.

Some pictures against my Dark Violet Gold HW Balenciaga part time (It is dark violet even though it looks blue on the pictures!)


----------



## Reba

j0yc3 said:


> I love my new mahogany Lizzy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The size is just right for me if I am carrying a medium sized half full cosmetics bag; RM pouch as a wallet (my LV zip will fit also but it will take atleast 1/3 of the inside bag); FIJI bottled water (Poland spring might fit also but will also take another 1/3 of the inside); small light weight umbrella; Kindle (or a Kindle Fire or iPad mini); RayBan sunnies (hard case). Those are the things I have inside the Lizzy today and there might be a room  for a piece of fruit or small snack but it held its shape. It does feel a little small for me - but I am used to carrying Longchamp, city or part time Balenciagas as everyday work bag. I may use this on days where I want my arms to be free lol. I have not had a chance to use the shoulder strap yet but try to use it walking around on my lunch break today.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I love it. But I feel like it clashes on my everyday jewelries (of yellow/white gold & silver). I know mix-matching of metals is the trans nowadays so I guess it is just a matter of getting used to. There are also a lot of rose gold toned jewelries everywhere but I feel like it's too much if I match from earrings to bracelets to necklaces.  I'll try to experiment the more I use this bag and will share it with you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some quick photos that I took as soon as I opened the box. Please excuse the unmade bed and the photobombing toddler lol.
> 
> 
> 
> A magazine will not fit inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures against my Dark Violet Gold HW Balenciaga part time (It is dark violet even though it looks blue on the pictures!)




I have a different Lizzy with rosegold hardware. Mixing rosegold with other metals doesn't bother me somehow. It feels like a color not a metal to me. Whereas I do pause with gold jewelry and silver hardware or vice versa. Convince yourself of my weird thought process, and you'll be all set!  Love the mahagoney.


----------



## NCC1701D

j0yc3 said:


> I love my new mahogany Lizzy!!!
> 
> The size is just right for me if I am carrying a medium sized half full cosmetics bag; RM pouch as a wallet (my LV zip will fit also but it will take atleast 1/3 of the inside bag); FIJI bottled water (Poland spring might fit also but will also take another 1/3 of the inside); small light weight umbrella; Kindle (or a Kindle Fire or iPad mini); RayBan sunnies (hard case). Those are the things I have inside the Lizzy today and there might be a room  for a piece of fruit or small snack but it held its shape. It does feel a little small for me - but I am used to carrying Longchamp, city or part time Balenciagas as everyday work bag. I may use this on days where I want my arms to be free lol. I have not had a chance to use the shoulder strap yet but try to use it walking around on my lunch break today.
> 
> On that note, I love it. But I feel like it clashes on my everyday jewelries (of yellow/white gold & silver). I know mix-matching of metals is the trans nowadays so I guess it is just a matter of getting used to. There are also a lot of rose gold toned jewelries everywhere but I feel like it's too much if I match from earrings to bracelets to necklaces.  I'll try to experiment the more I use this bag and will share it with you ladies!



Gorgeous!! Of course, I'm biased. 

To make the most of the space in a smaller bag I like to use as few organizers and pouches as possible -- so, I keep everything in my wallet rather than using separate wallet/card case/coin purse, and I sometimes put small items like lip gloss, earbuds, mints, tissues, etc. directly into the provided zip compartments rather than inside a cosmetic case. It won't work for everyone and it is a little bit more hassle when switching bags, but it's worth it to me to keep the weight of the bag down and make the most of its capacity.

I also try to really make use of those outside pockets for phone, wallet, sunglasses, keys so that the inside is mostly free. Also makes that stuff easier to access.

I agree with Reba's comment about thinking of the rose gold as its own color. I don't mind mixing metals but maybe you could get a piece of jewelry that includes all three metal colors, something along the lines of a Cartier Trinity? To sort of mentally unify all the jewelry and bag hardware you may be carrying. Here I am enabling yet another purchase...


----------



## Funaek

Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.




Love the magnet with red accents. So pretty...&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mattykins

Funaek said:


> Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.



I'm sorry, but could I trouble you for a mod shot please?


----------



## j0yc3

Funaek said:


> Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.



Love your Frida! I tried the mini yesterday at the store and I prefer it instead. Now if that mini Frida is a little less that the sale price, I might get it... lol.


----------



## j0yc3

Quick question ladies... Is there sure thing as a Medium Market tote?? 

I tried one of the totes in the store and I am thinking of getting it. But, it is not the small nor the large one. I saw 3 different sizes in the stores and if I remember it correctly I asked the SA and he said it is a medium? 

I wanted to get it as a gym/travel bag and this particular size fits my shoulders perfectly. I know the large is way too big for me, and it is definitely not the smallest one. 

TIA!


----------



## mariposa08

j0yc3 said:


> Quick question ladies... Is there sure thing as a Medium Market tote??
> 
> I tried one of the totes in the store and I am thinking of getting it. But, it is not the small nor the large one. I saw 3 different sizes in the stores and if I remember it correctly I asked the SA and he said it is a medium?
> 
> I wanted to get it as a gym/travel bag and this particular size fits my shoulders perfectly. I know the large is way too big for me, and it is definitely not the smallest one.
> 
> TIA!



They made a medium this year, but only in a few colors ( color block and floral are the ones I remember). There may not be any available online anymore so if you saw one in store and want it you may want to go get it. I don't know if they plan to make more.


----------



## NCC1701D

j0yc3 said:


> Quick question ladies... Is there sure thing as a Medium Market tote??
> 
> I tried one of the totes in the store and I am thinking of getting it. But, it is not the small nor the large one. I saw 3 different sizes in the stores and if I remember it correctly I asked the SA and he said it is a medium?
> 
> I wanted to get it as a gym/travel bag and this particular size fits my shoulders perfectly. I know the large is way too big for me, and it is definitely not the smallest one.
> 
> TIA!



The quilted ones you mean? Those are Metro totes, they did make a Medium in just a few prints and colorways. I want these to return along with the Small Sutton!


----------



## NCC1701D

Funaek said:


> Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.



This is really gorgeous! Congrats. I was wondering about the side pockets, do they borrow space from inside the bag or are they completely separate somehow?


----------



## j0yc3

mariposa08 said:


> They made a medium this year, but only in a few colors ( color block and floral are the ones I remember). There may not be any available online anymore so if you saw one in store and want it you may want to go get it. I don't know if they plan to make more.



Ohhh no. I wanted a fun color and the store only have a black one.. Thanks for the info!



NCC1701D said:


> The quilted ones you mean? Those are Metro totes, they did make a Medium in just a few prints and colorways. I want these to return along with the Small Sutton!



Yes, the quilted ones. They are so soft and super light weight. I think it is a great gym bag!


----------



## mariposa08

j0yc3 said:


> Ohhh no. I wanted a fun color and the store only have a black one.. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the quilted ones. They are so soft and super light weight. I think it is a great gym bag!


 There is a color block (blue/grey) one on eBay ( not my auction).


----------



## j0yc3

mariposa08 said:


> There is a color block (blue/grey) one on eBay ( not my auction).



yup, I saw that.. but I am already expecting a sapphire Tribeca and smoke gray. I would have wanted a different color.. lol.


----------



## smoores

New neon pink saffiano leather Katherine, older cobalt leather Katherine


----------



## renza

I don't know how to post pics from my phone on TPF but just wanted to share that I got the Neon Pink Christoff wallet from FOTH sale, and while the pink is super bright and fun, I really don't understand why MZW made the coin purse portion of the Christoff so incredibly bulky. It should just be a flat zip pocket rather than something that juts out. I briefly thought hmm well it looks big enough for my iphone but the catch is that it WOULD fit the iphone if they hadn't also decided to separate the coin/zip portion into 2 separate compartments, which, honestly, is just stupid. Is that in case I want to separate my quarters from my other change?  Sorry for what is kind of a whiny complaint but I guess this may be helpful to anyone else considering the Christoff in the future.


----------



## ravenangel

renza said:


> I don't know how to post pics from my phone on TPF but just wanted to share that I got the Neon Pink Christoff wallet from FOTH sale, and while the pink is super bright and fun, I really don't understand why MZW made the coin purse portion of the Christoff so incredibly bulky. It should just be a flat zip pocket rather than something that juts out. I briefly thought hmm well it looks big enough for my iphone but the catch is that it WOULD fit the iphone if they hadn't also decided to separate the coin/zip portion into 2 separate compartments, which, honestly, is just stupid. Is that in case I want to separate my quarters from my other change?  Sorry for what is kind of a whiny complaint but I guess this may be helpful to anyone else considering the Christoff in the future.


yes, thank you for sharing that information!


----------



## mariposa08

Mzw just sent out an email with new medium metro totes. They have it in plum too.


----------



## NCC1701D

renza said:


> I don't know how to post pics from my phone on TPF but just wanted to share that I got the Neon Pink Christoff wallet from FOTH sale, and while the pink is super bright and fun, I really don't understand why MZW made the coin purse portion of the Christoff so incredibly bulky. It should just be a flat zip pocket rather than something that juts out. I briefly thought hmm well it looks big enough for my iphone but the catch is that it WOULD fit the iphone if they hadn't also decided to separate the coin/zip portion into 2 separate compartments, which, honestly, is just stupid. Is that in case I want to separate my quarters from my other change?  Sorry for what is kind of a whiny complaint but I guess this may be helpful to anyone else considering the Christoff in the future.



That is really helpful. I had been considering Christoff but the comments about it being bulky turned me off. I agree, if it could fit a phone, the bulk would make sense (especially for a wristlet, it's nice to be able to fit a phone) but failing that what are people putting in there that requires so much bulk and compartmentalization? Earbuds and a tiny lip gloss maybe? 

I forget if FotH is final sale. Would you send it back if you could? Just curious.


----------



## mariko1217

Black medium metro tote and plum  metro tote collection are on the website! Plum is pretty.


----------



## madgratess

That plum sutton is calling my name!! Love the color!


----------



## mariposa08

I wonder when the other plum bags will be released? It's so pretty.


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> That is really helpful. I had been considering Christoff but the comments about it being bulky turned me off. I agree, if it could fit a phone, the bulk would make sense (especially for a wristlet, it's nice to be able to fit a phone) but failing that what are people putting in there that requires so much bulk and compartmentalization? Earbuds and a tiny lip gloss maybe?
> 
> I forget if FotH is final sale. Would you send it back if you could? Just curious.


I believe they are final sale. I would probably send it back if I could. I am trying to be very picky about my purchases now. As it is, I am trying to decide if I should just use it (I do really like the color and it seems like it will be durable) or if I should try sending it to my consignor to sell, especially since I have limited funds this summer.


----------



## honuhonu

Funaek said:


> Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.



Love the red details on this too. I have a Frida and love it. It carries so much!


----------



## honuhonu

Funaek said:


> Using my Frida today and really loving it. It is comfy on the shoulder and slouches beautifully. The side zippered pockets are perfect for holding my phone, work ID, and Metro card, and they both have a low fabric gate so things won't fall out when you unzip.



Funaek,  is the material on the bag leather or suede?  From the side view, looks like suede in the photos on MZW.  Just curious as you pics have me interested.


----------



## ravenangel

the tangerine, emerald and cardamon are gone from the MZW page. does that mean they are about to be added to the sale?


----------



## Funaek

mattykins said:


> I'm sorry, but could I trouble you for a mod shot please?



Sure - I'll try to post one tomorrow! I'm already in my home clothes so not photo ready right now!


----------



## Funaek

honuhonu said:


> Funaek,  is the material on the bag leather or suede?  From the side view, looks like suede in the photos on MZW.  Just curious as you pics have me interested.



Nylon with leather trim and handle. It does look like suede in the MZW photos but it's not.  I feel like the MZW photos are never as nice and accurate as in person!


----------



## ravenangel

Funaek said:


> Sure - I'll try to post one tomorrow! I'm already in my home clothes so not photo ready right now!


I have to laugh, my friends and I say the day is over when we can come home and take off the bras! haha.


----------



## ravenangel

Funaek said:


> Nylon with leather trim and handle. It does look like suede in the MZW photos but it's not.  I feel like the MZW photos are never as nice and accurate as in person!


I agree, I have the diamond quilted mahogany Frida and it is so much nicer irl than in pictures.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ooh, love the Plum Metros! Also glad to see the Camo back!


----------



## LuvAllBags

You know what kills me...the LAST thing I need is another purple bag. But I LOVE this Plum, so I am destined to get something in this color. It is very different from my Currant and other Plum.


----------



## Funaek

I wish they'd bring back the small sutton! I'd love one in plum!


----------



## ravenangel

funny, sometimes the color can appear so different depending on the fabric used. I have a funny feeling that this plum just might be "brighter" on the metro and suttons than it is on a bedford bag. 

any thoughts here from those of you who have bags in the same color but in different fabrics? who posted the kingsport grey bags a few days ago? do you see a difference?   very curious here.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> You know what kills me...the LAST thing I need is another purple bag. But I LOVE this Plum, so I am destined to get something in this color. It is very different from my Currant and other Plum.


Absolutely, 100% agree with you! It is so gorgeous. And, like always seems to happen, just different enough in shade and depth from the other similar colors to make it a necessary purchase for me.


----------



## madgratess

ravenangel said:


> funny, sometimes the color can appear so different depending on the fabric used. I have a funny feeling that this plum just might be "brighter" on the metro and suttons than it is on a bedford bag.
> 
> any thoughts here from those of you who have bags in the same color but in different fabrics? who posted the kingsport grey bags a few days ago? do you see a difference?   very curious here.



Yes, the nylon in the metro totes is usually a bit lighter/brighter than on the regular bags. From my experience, the olive metro and berry sutton are slightly different shades than the colors in the olive belle and berry jane.


----------



## mattykins

ravenangel said:


> the tangerine, emerald and cardamon are gone from the MZW page. does that mean they are about to be added to the sale?



If you click on "shop all", they are still there. I guess they're just not considered new anymore. I really really hope they get added to the sale!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> funny, sometimes the color can appear so different depending on the fabric used. I have a funny feeling that this plum just might be "brighter" on the metro and suttons than it is on a bedford bag.
> 
> any thoughts here from those of you who have bags in the same color but in different fabrics? who posted the kingsport grey bags a few days ago? do you see a difference?   very curious here.


I have Berry in a Metro and a Jane. Let me look!


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Absolutely, 100% agree with you! It is so gorgeous. And, like always seems to happen, just different enough in shade and depth from the other similar colors to make it a necessary purchase for me.


Yeah...I just know I will end up with something in Plum, Midnight, Bordeaux and Ruby...all of which are similar to colors I already have...MZ or otherwise! They are all my favorites.


----------



## ravenangel

mattykins said:


> If you click on "shop all", they are still there. I guess they're just not considered new anymore. I really really hope they get added to the sale!


weird, when I looked earlier "shop all "was not there!


----------



## mariposa08

This is the berry sutton with the berry Hayley


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> This is the berry sutton with the berry Hayley


so, do you see a difference? and that is a "bright" color. I wonder what the difference is when it is a "deep" color? 

 thank you so much for posting the pictures.

 Just noticed that is a brand new harley!!! yummy yum yum.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> so, do you see a difference? and that is a "bright" color. I wonder what the difference is when it is a "deep" color?
> 
> thank you so much for posting the pictures.
> 
> Just noticed that is a brand new harley!!! yummy yum yum.


I think they look pretty close to the same, definitely hard to tell if there is a difference. 
I do think it's probably a brighter color than the dark reds, purples, and blues so maybe that does make a difference.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I think they look pretty close to the same, definitely hard to tell if there is a difference.
> I do think it's probably a brighter color than the dark reds, purples, and blues so maybe that does make a difference.


IMO, I think the metros reflect more light, or, maybe I am just seeing things! LOL


----------



## j0yc3

Definitely getting the Plum!   Now I can't decide between the metro and sutton!


----------



## blingaholic

There's a PLUM sutton!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am in trouble!!!!!


----------



## seattlecarm

The new plum color is so gorgeous!  I looooooove purple.  Can someone remind me what else they plan to make the plum in?  I just got a berry sutton and am holding out for a metro tote in that cool butterfly print that is supposed to be coming this summer.  But man that plum is beautiful!


----------



## smalwndr22

madgratess said:


> Yes, the nylon in the metro totes is usually a bit lighter/brighter than on the regular bags. From my experience, the olive metro and berry sutton are slightly different shades than the colors in the olive belle and berry jane.


the plum metro in person wasnt bright at all.  it was a dark purple but not too dark.  it was beautiful!  Who ever buys it wont be disappointed!


----------



## smalwndr22

Do most of you buy these bags on sale or regular price?  i always wait for the sale but with so many nice colors coming out im scared they might sell out before it gets to a sale...what do you all do?


----------



## Sharkpoint

Oh wow.... Love the plum sutton. But I am not sure about not having outside pockets. Good for my wallet


----------



## madgratess

smalwndr22 said:


> the plum metro in person wasnt bright at all.  it was a dark purple but not too dark.  it was beautiful!  Who ever buys it wont be disappointed!



Thanks- I certainly wouldn't worry about being disappointed with this one! Maybe it's bc the metros have less structure so they have a different depth of color. I don't mean bright, just a tad lighter in shade . We'll see with the plum, but it doesn't matter to me... I LOVE it!!


----------



## madgratess

blingaholic said:


> There's a PLUM sutton!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am in trouble!!!!!



I KNOW!!!!!!!!! Me too!!!!


----------



## dcblam

smoores said:


> New neon pink saffiano leather Katherine, older cobalt leather Katherine



I am SO hanging onto my Cobalt Katherine.  I LOVE how it looks with age - she's been working it ever since she came through my door a couple of years ago.  I KNOW that I'll have to replace her......but cannot imagine a finer replacement.  
You'll have to let me know about Neon Pink.......
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Funaek

A couple mod shots of the magnet Frida. Sorry I don't have a bigger mirror and I had to use filters because the lighting isn't great so these are not accurate color representations of magnet.


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> A couple mod shots of the magnet Frida. Sorry I don't have a bigger mirror and I had to use filters because the lighting isn't great so these are not accurate color representations of magnet.


Great pictures!


----------



## ravenangel

Funaek said:


> A couple mod shots of the magnet Frida. Sorry I don't have a bigger mirror and I had to use filters because the lighting isn't great so these are not accurate color representations of magnet.


NICE and love your dress! thanks.


----------



## mattykins

Funaek said:


> A couple mod shots of the magnet Frida. Sorry I don't have a bigger mirror and I had to use filters because the lighting isn't great so these are not accurate color representations of magnet.



It looks great on you!


----------



## Funaek

Thanks everyone! I just realized in the pics I have the bag backwards as I usually carry it with the side zippers facing forward. The red leather straps are still a bit crinkly from shipping. Anyone know of ways to straighten them out?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ravenangel said:


> I have to laugh, my friends and I say the day is over when we can come home and take off the bras! haha.




LOL! Working from home today and that's all I'm sayin'


----------



## j0yc3

I went to the store,  love the Plums.  I picked up the Plum Sutton!!!  Also saw thr bedford Plum and I have pics to post in a few.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Funaek said:


> Thanks everyone! I just realized in the pics I have the bag backwards as I usually carry it with the side zippers facing forward. The red leather straps are still a bit crinkly from shipping. Anyone know of ways to straighten them out?




Try straightening them with a letter opener in the same way you would curl a ribbon. I've done that with tassels to make them less stiff.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

j0yc3 said:


> I went to the store,  love the Plums.  I picked up the Plum Sutton!!!  Also saw thr bedford Plum and I have pics to post in a few.




Bring 'em on!


----------



## mariposa08

j0yc3 said:


> I went to the store,  love the Plums.  I picked up the Plum Sutton!!!  Also saw thr bedford Plum and I have pics to post in a few.



Ohh can't wait to see.


----------



## mariposa08

The Nordstrom website has the Paige in plum.


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> The Nordstrom website has the Paige in plum.




Oh crap, Paige in plum! Still, when they come out with a purple with silver hardware it'll be all over for me.


----------



## estrie

Coming back from lunch a bunch of us filled the elevator, and already on was a woman with a Cardamom Sasha and it was beautiful! I wasn't a fan of Almond and thus wasn't lusting after Cardamom, but after seeing her with it I kind of want one. I loved how soft and pliable the straps looked, and with the chain, the whole thing just looked both structured and slouchy, super classy and also super easy to use. Turns out she has a bunch of MZ Wallaces too. I've seen her black Jane (gorgeous red lining showing) several times before outside of the building. That was a fun run in!

So now the Prussian Blue Clementine is interesting to me for its similarities to Sasha.


----------



## j0yc3

Oh my gosh where to begin? Lol.

Plum is a very pretty color - they appear much darker IRL than the pics on MZW site. I love purple hues so I am bound to get something in this color on my newly love bag brand. 

It is very hard to capture in pictures, but I am only using a phone camera.

The pictures of the Bedford nylons that I have here are so far from what they look like IRL.  

I had a Louis Vuitton Empriente in Aubergine color and it is very similar to that (don't have this bag anymore to compare side by side though). 

I was already planning to get the tote but after trying the Sutton, I like it better. Will reserve the tote for another color 

Anyway, here are the pictures.


----------



## j0yc3

I asked if they have a Bedford nylon anything in Plum and they have a Hayley. Gorgeous color, but Hayley isn't for me.


----------



## honuhonu

estrie said:


> Oh crap, Paige in plum! Still, when they come out with a purple with silver hardware it'll be all over for me.



Me too estrie.


----------



## mollieL77

j0yc3 said:


> Oh my gosh where to begin? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Plum is a very pretty color - they appear much darker IRL than the pics on MZW site. I love purple hues so I am bound to get something in this color on my newly love bag brand.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very hard to capture in pictures, but I am only using a phone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures of the Bedford nylons that I have here are so far from what they look like IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Louis Vuitton Empriente in Aubergine color and it is very similar to that (don't have this bag anymore to compare side by side though).
> 
> 
> 
> I was already planning to get the tote but after trying the Sutton, I like it better. Will reserve the tote for another color
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the pictures.




Thanks so much for taking pictures!  It looks like the color pulls a lot of brown IRL, which is not for me.


----------



## mariposa08

smalwndr22 said:


> Do most of you buy these bags on sale or regular price?  i always wait for the sale but with so many nice colors coming out im scared they might sell out before it gets to a sale...what do you all do?



I've bought all but one of my mzw bags on sale. My one that wasn't on sale is the medium metro in floral - it was a nordstrom exclusive that I was worried would sell out ( and it did). 

I really, really want the Frankie that's coming out and worry it will sell out so I might just buy it right away.


----------



## mariposa08

mollieL77 said:


> Thanks so much for taking pictures!  It looks like the color pulls a lot of brown IRL, which is not for me.



Seems similar to eggplant.


----------



## mollieL77

mariposa08 said:


> I've bought all but one of my mzw bags on sale. My one that wasn't on sale is the medium metro in floral - it was a nordstrom exclusive that I was worried would sell out ( and it did).
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really want the Frankie that's coming out and worry it will sell out so I might just buy it right away.




I will likely buy Frankie at full price too (with my $50 come back coupon, so it hurts a little less). I have never paid full price for MZW, but would for the right bag.


----------



## mariposa08

j0yc3 said:


> Oh my gosh where to begin? Lol.
> 
> Plum is a very pretty color - they appear much darker IRL than the pics on MZW site. I love purple hues so I am bound to get something in this color on my newly love bag brand.
> 
> It is very hard to capture in pictures, but I am only using a phone camera.
> 
> The pictures of the Bedford nylons that I have here are so far from what they look like IRL.
> 
> I had a Louis Vuitton Empriente in Aubergine color and it is very similar to that (don't have this bag anymore to compare side by side though).
> 
> I was already planning to get the tote but after trying the Sutton, I like it better. Will reserve the tote for another color
> 
> Anyway, here are the pictures.



Very nice!


----------



## j0yc3

The store in Crosby St still have a tableful of sale items, if anyone is interested in something that was on sale the first few days and now sold out online.  I asked if they are going to add some more but the SA said that the Cardamom and Seagull will be on sale next (most likely) this summer (either mid-summer or end of summer). Then after that will be the Tangerine and Emeralds..


----------



## smalwndr22

So it seems some colors are the same and others arent.  The berry looks  like a match but i know the magnet wasnt.  The tote was like a charcoal  grey and the regular bags was almost black....i guess it depends on the  colors


----------



## mariposa08

smalwndr22 said:


> So it seems some colors are the same and others arent.  The berry looks  like a match but i know the magnet wasnt.  The tote was like a charcoal  grey and the regular bags was almost black....i guess it depends on the  colors



Yeah the magnet metro was much more grey than the Bedford nylon. That's the one Anne Hathaway has and it is very much grey.


----------



## handbag*girl

When is the Frankie coming out again? I forgot which month...


----------



## Reba

Any thoughts on the color Fern on Nordstrom site?  I really like it. Looks color-versatile and season-versatile. Not buying...just admiring....&#128525;


----------



## ravenangel

News Flash !!
 check tomorrow for fern and plum bedford on the MZ web page.
 note, Nordstroms will have the baby jane in Fern
 spoke to Julianne at MZW, 

Late August, ONLY on MZW
Francis in Anthracite, a deep grey
 Frankie in Bourdeaux

she has noted that many of us want the small sutton which they are making for China. will get back to me about that. it will be in midnight and the ruby/bourdeaux color block.


----------



## ravenangel

late August


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Any thoughts on the color Fern on Nordstrom site?  I really like it. Looks color-versatile and season-versatile. Not buying...just admiring....&#128525;




From their picture I'm not a fan, just seems pretty boring. Some of their colors are so beautiful and rich but Fern seems pretty flat.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> News Flash !!
> check tomorrow for fern and plum bedford on the MZ web page.
> note, Nordstroms will have the baby jane in Fern
> spoke to Julianne at MZW,
> 
> Late August, ONLY on MZW
> Francis in Anthracite, a deep grey
> Frankie in Bourdeaux
> 
> she has noted that many of us want the small sutton which they are making for China. will get back to me about that. it will be in midnight and the ruby/bourdeaux color block.



Which is the smaller of the 2 bags...frankie or francis?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Which is the smaller of the 2 bags...frankie or francis?



I'm think they are the same size - one (Francis)has the lock on the front and one (Frankie)doesn't. The Clara is the smaller one also with the lock.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm think they are the same size - one (Francis)has the lock on the front and one (Frankie)doesn't. The Clara is the smaller one also with the lock.




I thought they looked similar. Thanks.


----------



## Reba

Nordstrom has the black with metal kate at sale price...if any one is interested.


----------



## seattlecarm

ravenangel said:


> News Flash !!
> check tomorrow for fern and plum bedford on the MZ web page.
> note, Nordstroms will have the baby jane in Fern
> spoke to Julianne at MZW,
> 
> Late August, ONLY on MZW
> Francis in Anthracite, a deep grey
> Frankie in Bourdeaux
> 
> she has noted that many of us want the small sutton which they are making for China. will get back to me about that. it will be in midnight and the ruby/bourdeaux color block.


Oh I hope they make more small suttons for us!  I really want one!


----------



## ravenangel

seattlecarm said:


> Oh I hope they make more small suttons for us!  I really want one!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE my one small sutton. it is perfect for me! keeping my fingers crossed and I will sport back when I know.


----------



## carrieongrove

LOVE plum but also unimpressed by Fern; however, I wasn't that enthralled with Emerald or Cardamom until I saw them IRL. I just might use my $50 on the Fern Marlena. I've been waiting so long! I can't wait for MZW site updates tomorrow!


----------



## Reba

Plum jane tote on Nordies...FYI


----------



## madgratess

Reba said:


> Plum jane tote on Nordies...FYI



So pretty!! The plum in the Bedford nylon is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Decisions decisions...


----------



## Reba

To me, Fern looks like a really light fatigue green with cool silver hardware. I really like...but will stop looking at ...NOW.


----------



## j0yc3

Received my FOTH orders. Love it all: Sapphire Tribecca, Smoke Jane & copper Greta. But, since I also bought a Plum sutton, I will give the Tribecca to my mom (my brother actually owed our mom a Mother's Day gift and I suggested a Longchamp but I asked my mom if she liked the Tribecca and she did - she loved all the outside pockets! So, I'll just ask my brother for $100 for it, unless he feels like giving me more lol).


----------



## j0yc3

The Jane is a great size, and it is not heavy at all. I've tried the baby Jane and I really like them both equally. Baby Jane might be my next purchase... 

Btw, does anyone know if MZW are included to Nordstrom's anniv sale in July?


----------



## Reba

I've got it!  Fern looks like (about to date myself big time)...the best ever version of a 70's snorkel jacket...ok, you're younger...Google it....or not..


----------



## dcblam

ravenangel said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my one small sutton. it is perfect for me! keeping my fingers crossed and I will sport back when I know.



YUP......we're sympatico on this.......
I don't think my bag has seen the inside of it's sleeper bag since I got her.

I LUVS her and that color way you mentioned......SWOON!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## NCC1701D

I like Fern, I bet it is gorgeous in person.

A colorblock Small Sutton? I'm in trouble.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I've got it!  Fern looks like (about to date myself big time)...the best ever version of a 70's snorkel jacket...ok, you're younger...Google it....or not..




Ha, the second recommended search in google for snorkel jacket was snorkel jacket 1970s and a bunch of links come up for 70s clothing! Interesting. Now I know the name for that parka. 

I passed over the Fern picture thinking it was peculiar lighting of gunmetal or something. It's definitely low saturation color, but seems to have an iridescence to it, like I'd imagine a "pearl" color to have. Can't wait to see that in person or in someone's real life picture.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I've got it!  Fern looks like (about to date myself big time)...the best ever version of a 70's snorkel jacket...ok, you're younger...Google it....or not..



Bwahahaha! I totally get it. And yes, I'm a child of the 70s! :lolots:


----------



## dcooney4

Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?


----------



## ravenangel

estrie said:


> Ha, the second recommended search in google for snorkel jacket was snorkel jacket 1970s and a bunch of links come up for 70s clothing! Interesting. Now I know the name for that parka.
> 
> I passed over the Fern picture thinking it was peculiar lighting of gunmetal or something. It's definitely low saturation color, but seems to have an iridescence to it, like I'd imagine a "pearl" color to have. Can't wait to see that in person or in someone's real life picture.


funny, I've said it reminds me of aluminum blinds and airplane seat belts. that is why we like different colors and I do like greens, just not this one.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?


yes, but I put my bag under my jacket, if it is torrential, I am wearing a loose rain jacket.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?



I have once- bag was soaked. We were at Disney and it poured.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?




When weather is bad, I switch to gunmetal Lizzy ... Coated twill is awesome for bad weather.


----------



## mollieL77

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?




Yep & they do great! Just used my new Kate yesterday in the pouring rain and it rolled right off. It was about 150 yards from the car to the building, but still impressive at how well it does. The Oxford quilted on the metros & sutton may even be better as I've directly spilled water and coffee on them and no harm was done even if my heart was in my stomach.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I have once- bag was soaked. We were at Disney and it poured.



Was the inside soaked?


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Was the inside soaked?




If I remember correctly it was damp but not soaked. I had a Dslr in it and it was fine, not wet. Bag was fine too.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> When weather is bad, I switch to gunmetal Lizzy ... Coated twill is awesome for bad weather.


Good to know! Today was my first day using my Gunmetal BJ from FOTH. Made a rainy day so much better!


----------



## ravenangel

carrieongrove said:


> Good to know! Today was my first day using my Gunmetal BJ from FOTH. Made a rainy day so much better!


Carrie, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a gm baby jane. I have it in my free Bianca and love it. since baby is my most useful bag, was thinking the gm might be a real easy workhorse kind of bag that would take some abuse. i am pretty careful with my bed fords but think gm might get a nice kind of used look to it. 
thoughts> could you possibly post either a mod shot or a IRL daylight shot or two? would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Carrie, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a gm baby jane. I have it in my free Bianca and love it. since baby is my most useful bag, was thinking the gm might be a real easy workhorse kind of bag that would take some abuse. i am pretty careful with my bed fords but think gm might get a nice kind of used look to it.
> thoughts> could you possibly post either a mod shot or a IRL daylight shot or two? would be appreciated, thanks!




FYI..
Orange and Pear has gunmetal baby jane on sale...and coupon code SAVE15...cheaper than MZW right now.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> FYI..
> Orange and Pear has gunmetal baby jane on sale...and coupon code SAVE15...cheaper than MZW right now.


thank you Reba! still debating&#8230;.


----------



## jwrightmc

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?


During hurricane Irene out here on the east coast in 2011, my olive Olivia (now called Hayley with some minor changes), fell off my cart while taking stuff from my car into a hotel.  Once I got settled in my room, I could not find my bag!  I was panicked!  Called the front desk, went out in the torrential rain to look for it, but it was gone.  I came back up to my room, now realizing I had no phone, no wallet, etc.  About 10 minutes later, the front desk called.  Some VERY nice person had found my bag and turned it in, with not one item missing!  I retrieved it and brought it back up to my room.  The bag was SOAKED!  Like really soaked!  But nothing inside was wet.  I was amazed!  I emptied it, towel dried it, then used the hair dryer on it.  By morning it was like brand new. . I was so impressed I even wrote MZ Wallace about how well it held up.  I heard nothing back from them.


----------



## mollieL77

jwrightmc said:


> During hurricane Irene out here on the east coast in 2011, my olive Olivia (now called Hayley with some minor changes), fell off my cart while taking stuff from my car into a hotel.  Once I got settled in my room, I could not find my bag!  I was panicked!  Called the front desk, went out in the torrential rain to look for it, but it was gone.  I came back up to my room, now realizing I had no phone, no wallet, etc.  About 10 minutes later, the front desk called.  Some VERY nice person had found my bag and turned it in, with not one item missing!  I retrieved it and brought it back up to my room.  The bag was SOAKED!  Like really soaked!  But nothing inside was wet.  I was amazed!  I emptied it, towel dried it, then used the hair dryer on it.  By morning it was like brand new. . I was so impressed I even wrote MZ Wallace about how well it held up.  I heard nothing back from them.




Awesome story!!


----------



## nyc_iz

Does anyone have the Medium Metro tote


----------



## honuhonu

j0yc3 said:


> The Jane is a great size, and it is not heavy at all. I've tried the baby Jane and I really like them both equally. Baby Jane might be my next purchase...
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if MZW are included to Nordstrom's anniv sale in July?




Yes Nordstrom does usually have a couple of bags in their anniversary sale. Last year was the Moss Jane and Paige, if I remember correctly. My SA there plans to call me once she finds out what they will be this year.


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> Carrie, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a gm baby jane. I have it in my free Bianca and love it. since baby is my most useful bag, was thinking the gm might be a real easy workhorse kind of bag that would take some abuse. i am pretty careful with my bed fords but think gm might get a nice kind of used look to it.
> thoughts> could you possibly post either a mod shot or a IRL daylight shot or two? would be appreciated, thanks!


So funny you ask this because I took pics yesterday but didn't have time to upload them! Unfortunately, they were taken in my closet but do think the color is true to life. Fyi the wallet is Doris in Berry that I got from MZW.

This is my first Baby Jane, and I LOVE it! Perfect size for me for day/work. I also think it's lovely in the gunmetal. It's got some shine but not overly so (as you know if you have the Bianca!) and is relatively seasonless.


----------



## j0yc3

Copper Greta is LOVE. I have been using a LV zippy for 3 years now (still in great condition) but the weight really adds up. Meanwhile, Greta is super light and since the color stands out, it is easy to find when inside the purse as well. It fits all my plastics and a couple of cash (have not used the coin slot yet but I'm pretty sure it will bulk but not so much). Even though it is a little higher that I would have wanted, it is slim and will fit most crossbody bags with no problem. 

I'm already thinking of picking up another color, perhaps I'll keep my eye out for the next sale


----------



## ravenangel

Thanks Carrie. I would use it with neon pink Katherine. Looks great. 
Isn't it funny how we all take pics of these bags?  Would never have with other bags. Sitting at the dentist office waiting and khaki Clara is open with orange lining showing.


----------



## j0yc3

honuhonu said:


> Yes Nordstrom does usually have a couple of bags in their anniversary sale. Last year was the Moss Jane and Paige, if I remember correctly. My SA there plans to call me once she finds out what they will be this year.



Ohh great! Thanks. Do you mind giving an intel once you find out? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## mariposa08

I'm loving the gunmetal pictures!


----------



## Shakalaka

j0yc3 said:


> Copper Greta is LOVE. I have been using a LV zippy for 3 years now (still in great condition) but the weight really adds up. Meanwhile, Greta is super light and since the color stands out, it is easy to find when inside the purse as well. It fits all my plastics and a couple of cash (have not used the coin slot yet but I'm pretty sure it will bulk but not so much). Even though it is a little higher that I would have wanted, it is slim and will fit most crossbody bags with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already thinking of picking up another color, perhaps I'll keep my eye out for the next sale




Looks great. I am wondering if I should switch out of my LV origami. It feels like a brick.


----------



## allisonintexas

Just checked the sale page and it appears that the Lane and Tribeca in the black metal bedford were just added (if I've been stalking the page correctly ).

I don't recall seeing those before. It's either that or they just rearranged everything to mess with me!


----------



## Hirisa

Oooh, Fern is kinda pretty. Silvery green like a sage leaf. I'm contemplating a Lizzy as my next purchase, but I'm not sure about it in fern. I'd love to see another fern bag.

Still loving the heck out of my emerald Belle, but recently purchased a prussian blue Belle off ebay, and holy wow, what a gorgeous color. I can't believe I slept on this one when it up on the site. :weird:


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> Oooh, Fern is kinda pretty. Silvery green like a sage leaf. I'm contemplating a Lizzy as my next purchase, but I'm not sure about it in fern. I'd love to see another fern bag.
> 
> Still loving the heck out of my emerald Belle, but recently purchased a prussian blue Belle off ebay, and holy wow, what a gorgeous color. I can't believe I slept on this one when it up on the site. :weird:



I like fern too! But, I agree, it is much more sage-y looking. That would have been a better name for it  you should work there!!


----------



## Hirisa

madgratess said:


> I like fern too! But, I agree, it is much more sage-y looking. That would have been a better name for it  you should work there!!



Madgratess, my fellow Belle enthusiast, hello!  It's a pretty green, isn't it? Soft and cool...but which of their styles would really work with it? I'll be thinking about this in class today instead of paying attention.


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> Madgratess, my fellow Belle enthusiast, hello!  It's a pretty green, isn't it? Soft and cool...but which of their styles would really work with it? I'll be thinking about this in class today instead of paying attention.



Haha! Hello!! That's me -  belle enthusiast all the way  I think it would be pretty in a metro tote...not sure about other styles either. Keep thinking


----------



## handbag*girl

Just got the Belle in Saphire to use for work so I had to change my photo. So far a great work bag. Carries everything.

Just curious &#8230; has anyone bought the new Jane Tote.


----------



## gurlsaved

Nordstroms has the jane tote up and in the new plum color. I am loving this color!!


----------



## j0yc3

My 2 purse orders from FOTH - Sapphire Tribecca for my mother and Smoke Jane for me. I am surprised how light Jane feels. 

And I this the pic below shows a good representation of the Plum color.


----------



## mariposa08

j0yc3 said:


> My 2 purse orders from FOTH - Sapphire Tribecca for my mother and Smoke Jane for me. I am surprised how light Jane feels.
> 
> And I this the pic below shows a good
> 
> representation of the Plum color.



Great pictures. Any chance you can get a comparison shot with the Jane and TriBeCa?


----------



## madgratess

j0yc3 said:


> My 2 purse orders from FOTH - Sapphire Tribecca for my mother and Smoke Jane for me. I am surprised how light Jane feels.
> 
> And I this the pic below shows a good representation of the Plum color.



OMG, that plum sutton is perfect! I am desperately trying to wait til the other colors are released this summer before purchasing... But I'm not sure I can hold off on this one!!!


----------



## ravenangel

madgratess said:


> OMG, that plum sutton is perfect! I am desperately trying to wait til the other colors are released this summer before purchasing... But I'm not sure I can hold off on this one!!!


I agree 100% but I am going to hold out and if I feel like I can't you all will convince me to wait, right?


----------



## ravenangel

Pre Fall is up on the MZW web page.


----------



## mariposa08

Why did they make a fanny pack? &#128563;


----------



## Hirisa

mariposa08 said:


> Why did they make a fanny pack? &#128563;



Because they've been slowing coming back into fashion for months now. Not saying I like them, but I won't deny their convenience.

Anyhoodle. That plum Tribeca is interesting to me, but I have a currant Hayley already and no real need for a bag as large as the Tribeca. I still like fern, but not in those shapes...


----------



## ravenangel

Hirisa said:


> Because they've been slowing coming back into fashion for months now. Not saying I like them, but I won't deny their convenience.
> 
> Anyhoodle. That plum Tribeca is interesting to me, but I have a currant Hayley already and no real need for a bag as large as the Tribeca. I still like fern, but not in those shapes...


NEWS FLASH
here will be a baby jane in fern exclusive to nordstroms


----------



## Hirisa

ravenangel said:


> NEWS FLASH
> here will be a baby jane in fern exclusive to nordstroms



Hmm, that could be pretty...it's such a soft, opalescent color. I wish they would have went for a lining color besides café.


----------



## madgratess

I wish they would just stop with the cafe lining on all the bags!! Enough with the blah!! I would have liked fern in a metro tote, but not loving what it is offered in. As for plum...Jane tote and sutton are just amazing! Wait, have I mentioned that already??


----------



## Reba

Why is the model in MZW pics wearing the lizzy cross body so high...looks stupid...or am I wrong?  And the color looked so much better on Nordstrom site...at least in my opinion.


----------



## Reba

Maybe that's why she looks so angry...she's kinda scares me...


----------



## makn808

j0yc3 said:


> My 2 purse orders from FOTH - Sapphire Tribecca for my mother and Smoke Jane for me. I am surprised how light Jane feels.
> 
> And I this the pic below shows a good representation of the Plum color.



How do the jane and tribeca compare in weight? I have heard the Tribeca is heavier, but I'm trying to figure out by how much.  Your new bags are lovely!


----------



## NCC1701D

mariposa08 said:


> Why did they make a fanny pack? &#128563;



6" l x 2.5" h x 6" w

Why do they even bother with dimensions when they are obviously not even close?


----------



## Hirisa

madgratess said:


> ]I wish they would just stop with the cafe lining on all the bags!! Enough with the blah!![/B]



PREACH! I agree so much! I work, and I am in school earning my MSW, so colorful (yet practical) bags are a much needed mood lift for me, almost a form of escapism, as odd as that might sound.  A bag can be practical without being drab, and the beige lining is, quite frankly, getting a bit drab for me.

I still love MZ Wallace bags more than any other brand, but still. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> PREACH! I agree so much! I work, and I am in school earning my MSW, so colorful (yet practical) bags are a much needed mood lift for me, almost a form of escapism, as odd as that might sound.  A bag can be practical without being drab, and the beige lining is, quite frankly, getting a bit drab for me.
> 
> I still love MZ Wallace bags more than any other brand, but still. Just my opinion of course.



Absolutely understand the instant mood lift that the perfect happy bag will bring  congrats on working toward your MSW! I was headed that way as well, but decided to stay home with the kids first. Perhaps someday I'll go back...


----------



## allisonintexas

mariposa08 said:


> Why did they make a fanny pack? &#128563;


I have a feeling we will be seeing those as giveaways for finding a silver egg for Easter 2015.


----------



## Hirisa

madgratess said:


> Absolutely understand the instant mood lift that the perfect happy bag will bring  congrats on working toward your MSW! *I was headed that way as well, but decided to stay home with the kids first. Perhaps someday I'll go back...*


Thanks, Madgratess! I feel incredibly blessed to be able to pursue this path. 

And you were thinking about an MSW too? I knew I liked you for a reason besides your excellent taste in MZ Wallace bags!  Anyway, I can totally understand why you chose to stay home, and I think it's great. If you do decide to return to social work, it's one of those fields where there will always be a place for you.


----------



## allisonintexas

NCC1701D said:


> 6" l x 2.5" h x 6" w
> 
> Why do they even bother with dimensions when they are obviously not even close?


Those are so incredibly wrong. Wow.


----------



## Hirisa

allisonintexas said:


> I have a feeling we will be seeing those as giveaways for finding a silver egg for Easter 2015.


I honestly cackled when I read this. Are these going to be 2014 version of the berry Tess? AKA the bag they can't seem to get rid of? (Not a slam against the bag, but I am just  surprised at how I am still seeing it in online shops, even at steep discounts.)


----------



## mariposa08

allisonintexas said:


> I have a feeling we will be seeing those as giveaways for finding a silver egg for Easter 2015.



Haha! You are probably right.


----------



## makn808

I kinda like the Jenna... The plum color is lovely and it's a great size for my morning walks.  Good for keys and phone.  Besides, if it isn't popular the surely I can get one at a great price if I wait!


----------



## carrieongrove

madgratess said:


> I wish they would just stop with the cafe lining on all the bags!! Enough with the blah!!



Ditto! 

Saw about 4 Berry Tesses at Bloomingdale's a few weeks ago. Super super reduced. It was so sad! It's a nice bag but it's so big it could qualify as luggage.

And the fanny pack is all wrong. 

Do like Fern Marlena though. And Estelle and Evie look promising...just not in June.


----------



## mariposa08

I'm kind of interested in the TriBeCa. I don't need it I'm sure but I like the zippered compartments.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I kinda like the Jenna... The plum color is lovely and it's a great size for my morning walks.  Good for keys and phone.  Besides, if it isn't popular the surely I can get one at a great price if I wait!




Morning-walk convenient...but for that purpose what would the % discount have to be?  80, 85% off?


----------



## NCC1701D

makn808 said:


> I kinda like the Jenna... The plum color is lovely and it's a great size for my morning walks.  Good for keys and phone.  Besides, if it isn't popular the surely I can get one at a great price if I wait!



Yeah, as fanny packs go I think it's pretty cute. It seems like a niche product, I wonder how many they made.


----------



## dhall8vn

allisonintexas said:


> I have a feeling we will be seeing those as giveaways for finding a silver egg for Easter 2015.


Bahahahahahaha!  So true!


----------



## makn808

NCC1701D said:


> Yeah, as fanny packs go I think it's pretty cute. It seems like a niche product, I wonder how many they made.



Haha - 2 - one for me and one for the other crazy lady willing to wear one while walking!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Morning-walk convenient...but for that purpose what would the % discount have to be?  80, 85% off?



Good point... My ugly mont bell was super inexpensive in japan but wears like iron.


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> Thanks, Madgratess! I feel incredibly blessed to be able to pursue this path.
> 
> And you were thinking about an MSW too? I knew I liked you for a reason besides your excellent taste in MZ Wallace bags!  Anyway, I can totally understand why you chose to stay home, and I think it's great. If you do decide to return to social work, it's one of those fields where there will always be a place for you.



Yup. MSW is on my list for the future. Thanks for the encouragement  I guess great minds think alike on lots of things, from careers to fabulous bags!


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I'm kind of interested in the TriBeCa. I don't need it I'm sure but I like the zippered compartments.


it has always intrigued me too and I do like the plum but I am not buying now.


----------



## madgratess

carrieongrove said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Saw about 4 Berry Tesses at Bloomingdale's a few weeks ago. Super super reduced. It was so sad! It's a nice bag but it's so big it could qualify as luggage.
> 
> And the fanny pack is all wrong.
> 
> Do like Fern Marlena though. And Estelle and Evie look promising...just not in June.



Fern Marlena is pretty. I like Estelle and possibly Elisabeth, but not in black. I so wish they would just release all the new fun colors NOW! I'm so anxious to see them all


----------



## madgratess

allisonintexas said:


> I have a feeling we will be seeing those as giveaways for finding a silver egg for Easter 2015.



Hahahaha - yup.


----------



## dhall8vn

madgratess said:


> Fern Marlena is pretty. I like Estelle and possibly Elisabeth, but not in black. I so wish they would just release all the new fun colors NOW! I'm so anxious to see them all


Another vote from me for the Fern Marlena!


----------



## Reba

Some new pre-fall on nordstrom.  I find their pictures so more telling. Not in love with anything...but can determine what's what do much better with their pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love Plum, but don't see it in any styles that I want...boo. I like Fern, but not enough to buy. 

However, I picked up a Pebble Baby Jane on the bay. Love that color!

Excited for Bordeaux Frankie. I will be buying it as soon as it is available. It is at the top of my wishlist.


----------



## Reba

Ugh...the fanny pack really does look like a fanny pack of yesteryear...the one we have all been trying to forget...


----------



## mariposa08

The Elisabeth seems similar to the Johanna and Josie.


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> During hurricane Irene out here on the east coast in 2011, my olive Olivia (now called Hayley with some minor changes), fell off my cart while taking stuff from my car into a hotel.  Once I got settled in my room, I could not find my bag!  I was panicked!  Called the front desk, went out in the torrential rain to look for it, but it was gone.  I came back up to my room, now realizing I had no phone, no wallet, etc.  About 10 minutes later, the front desk called.  Some VERY nice person had found my bag and turned it in, with not one item missing!  I retrieved it and brought it back up to my room.  The bag was SOAKED!  Like really soaked!  But nothing inside was wet.  I was amazed!  I emptied it, towel dried it, then used the hair dryer on it.  By morning it was like brand new. . I was so impressed I even wrote MZ Wallace about how well it held up.  I heard nothing back from them.



Thank you! In bad weather I usually use my charcoal luster baby jane or my longchamp. I bought bianca in gunmetal but have not used her yet. Since I have so many bedford nylon bags I was wondering how they did in heavy rain , without taking the chance of ruining a leather wallet & phone in the bag by testing it.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Haha - 2 - one for me and one for the other crazy lady willing to wear one while walking!



When I do outdoor art shows I have used a fanny pack. It is a lot safer then leaving a cash box unattended, so if it were cheap enough I would get one. Crossbody bags tend to swing into paintings when showing people stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

j0yc3 said:


> My 2 purse orders from FOTH - Sapphire Tribecca for my mother and Smoke Jane for me. I am surprised how light Jane feels.
> 
> And I this the pic below shows a good representation of the Plum color.



Great pictures and beautiful bags! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

I noticed they had the bianca in gunmetal on the nordstrom website but when you roll over the picture it shows you the lizzy in gunmetal crossbody. I had to chuckle.


----------



## mellany4556

Opinions on the Georgie? It's catching my eye. I wish I could see it in person but my Nordies doesn't carry it.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear your bedford nylon bags in torrential rain?




This has happened. The insides were totally dry except by the zippers. Actually. Saw someone mention damp. I think the inside was a little damp, and it was my Paige so there is a high zipper to contents ratio. Still, the bag was completely soaked on the outside. It's like an umbrella.


----------



## estrie

Anyone see the Alex labeled as Elsa on eBay (not mine)? Silver/gray by description, with the hot pink satin lining, no market bag or Crossbody strap. I didn't come to MZW until after the first round of Alex and I'm a little surprised how many colors it came in. In the On The street pictures is a blue (navy?) Alex with reddish leather accents and handles. Also an all hot pink. A full catalog if past bags would be amazing!


----------



## ravenangel

estrie said:


> Anyone see the Alex labeled as Elsa on eBay (not mine)? Silver/gray by description, with the hot pink satin lining, no market bag or Crossbody strap. I didn't come to MZW until after the first round of Alex and I'm a little surprised how many colors it came in. In the On The street pictures is a blue (navy?) Alex with reddish leather accents and handles. Also an all hot pink. A full catalog if past bags would be amazing!


estrie, we are going to have to put that together ourselves. we should organize and really do it! 
I also was wondering if that was an alex. 
I


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mellany4556 said:


> Opinions on the Georgie? It's catching my eye. I wish I could see it in person but my Nordies doesn't carry it.




I like Georgie very much as a work bag. It's big enough to carry letter-size file folders and various other items, including a light sweater and water bottle, but still carries like a purse rather than a briefcase. It's a nice balance between structured and slouchy; the pockets are very generously sized; and the wide stance of the handles makes the bag very easy to put over your shoulder. Also it opens nice and wide so it's easy to find stuff inside.


----------



## anagirl

Does anyone have either the Marlena or Heidi?  I'm considering a backpack for a trip to Disney to use in the parks with my 2 kids and am curious about the weight of each.  Marlena is probably better for me because I'm not even 5'3" (and LOVE the fern with silver), but the Heidi would hold a lot more if it isn't going to overwhelm me and the navy with silver is also pretty.

This would be my first MZ Wallace!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mellany4556

Does the bag ever feel too wide while wearing it? I guess that's the only thing I'm worried about. Any chance you would like to share pics of your bag?


----------



## Shakalaka

anagirl said:


> Does anyone have either the Marlena or Heidi?  I'm considering a backpack for a trip to Disney to use in the parks with my 2 kids and am curious about the weight of each.  Marlena is probably better for me because I'm not even 5'3" (and LOVE the fern with silver), but the Heidi would hold a lot more if it isn't going to overwhelm me and the navy with silver is also pretty.
> 
> This would be my first MZ Wallace!
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I have a Marlena. I love it but it doesn't hold as much as a jane, Kate, or sutton. I like giving my one shoulder a break, but you have to be a bit strategic about what you're packing. I haven't seen the Heidi in real life but it looks quite big.


----------



## Ms Hallie

anagirl said:


> Does anyone have either the Marlena or Heidi?  I'm considering a backpack for a trip to Disney to use in the parks with my 2 kids and am curious about the weight of each.  Marlena is probably better for me because I'm not even 5'3" (and LOVE the fern with silver), but the Heidi would hold a lot more if it isn't going to overwhelm me and the navy with silver is also pretty.
> 
> This would be my first MZ Wallace!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have both the Heidi and the Marlena.  The Heidi weighs 2lbs 4oz and the Marlena weighs 1lb 11oz.  I would recommend the Marlena for a day trip to Disneyland.  The Heidi is huge and I have found that opening the straps to get access to the external pockets is a bit of a pain in the rear.

If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## anagirl

Thanks.  I can not find anywhere with a Heidi in person and it is a final sale in the site.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## mellany4556

Ladies is there a list somewhere of all the MZ Wallace retailers? I thought I saw one once before.


----------



## mpbaby

We frequently visit disneyland with our three kids and I have to say that a backpack is somewhat inconvenient. You have to constantly take it off to get things out, go on rides, etc. I usually leave supplies in the stroller and just have a crossbody bag or, if I must, a camelbak hydration pack (totally beats having to take water bottle out all the time for the kids). Now I'm debating getting older kids their own hydration packs and carrying just a fanny pack. I've seen some cute fanny packs in the park. There is a super cute one by clare vivier. The mz wallace one looks like a traditional fanny pack which I'm not sure about...


----------



## Reba

mpbaby said:


> We frequently visit disneyland with our three kids and I have to say that a backpack is somewhat inconvenient. You have to constantly take it off to get things out, go on rides, etc. I usually leave supplies in the stroller and just have a crossbody bag or, if I must, a camelbak hydration pack (totally beats having to take water bottle out all the time for the kids). Now I'm debating getting older kids their own hydration packs and carrying just a fanny pack. I've seen some cute fanny packs in the park. There is a super cute one by clare vivier. The mz wallace one looks like a traditional fanny pack which I'm not sure about...





I would have thought MZW would have modernized the fanny pack...an old idea with a fresh look...not something that makes us cringe at old memories...


----------



## mariposa08

We've been to Disney a lot too and I think a cross body is the easiest to use. Backpacks are a pain because you have to take it off if you need anything. The cross body is easy to access while walking and is still hands free to hold kids hands. I usually take my Hayley when we go. I might try the Belle next time so my Dslr fits better.


----------



## Hirisa

mellany4556 said:


> Ladies is there a list somewhere of all the MZ Wallace retailers? I thought I saw one once before.


I made a list that's in the last thread, and I've been meaning to update it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> When I do outdoor art shows I have used a fanny pack. It is a lot safer then leaving a cash box unattended, so if it were cheap enough I would get one. Crossbody bags tend to swing into paintings when showing people stuff.



Then it's you and me dcooney4! We can be plum pack twinsies when the go on sale!


----------



## anagirl

See I was thinking if a crossbody strap for my DSLR and a backpack.  Was worried about how a crossbody looks in photos.


----------



## anagirl

Thanks...sounds like the Marlena is the way to go!


----------



## mellany4556

Hirisa said:


> I made a list that's in the last thread, and I've been meaning to update it. Thanks for the reminder!



Would love to see the updated list!


----------



## anagirl

mariposa08 said:


> We've been to Disney a lot too and I think a cross body is the easiest to use. Backpacks are a pain because you have to take it off if you need anything. The cross body is easy to access while walking and is still hands free to hold kids hands. I usually take my Hayley when we go. I might try the Belle next time so my Dslr fits better.



Which DSLR do you have?  Do you think the newer smaller ones (Nike D3300) would fit in the Hayley?


----------



## mellany4556

Ok I'm all over the place lol! Now I'm thinking eithe a Baby Jane or Paige as my everyday work bag. I only carry my keys, wallet, lip gloss, phone charger.... I think that's it  Which would you suggest?


----------



## nyshopaholic

mellany4556 said:


> Ok I'm all over the place lol! Now I'm thinking eithe a Baby Jane or Paige as my everyday work bag. I only carry my keys, wallet, lip gloss, phone charger.... I think that's it  Which would you suggest?



I have both, and I prefer my mahogany Baby Jane over my black Paige even though the Paige can go cross body and the Baby Jane can't.


----------



## mariposa08

anagirl said:


> Which DSLR do you have?  Do you think the newer smaller ones (Nike D3300) would fit in the Hayley?



My canon rebel xsi fit but it was tight. My newer one canon 70d won't fit.


----------



## NCC1701D

mellany4556 said:


> Ok I'm all over the place lol! Now I'm thinking eithe a Baby Jane or Paige as my everyday work bag. I only carry my keys, wallet, lip gloss, phone charger.... I think that's it  Which would you suggest?



I've had both, Baby Jane is a little more dressed up (although Paige can dress up fine if you shorten the shoulder strap) - but the con for me of Baby Jane was that it really was mainly a hand carry bag for me, it didn't do so well over the shoulder. For what you carry Baby Jane would be fine but you'll have a lot of extra room. How about Lizzy?


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> I have both, and I prefer my mahogany Baby Jane over my black Paige even though the Paige can go cross body and the Baby Jane can't.



The first one I thought of was the Lizzy. I don't have one but everyone raves about it.

I don't love the baby Jane- the straps are too short for me to love it.


----------



## dcooney4

mellany4556 said:


> Ok I'm all over the place lol! Now I'm thinking eithe a Baby Jane or Paige as my everyday work bag. I only carry my keys, wallet, lip gloss, phone charger.... I think that's it  Which would you suggest?



Either of those or lizzy. I love and have all three.


----------



## ravenangel

mellany4556 said:


> Ok I'm all over the place lol! Now I'm thinking eithe a Baby Jane or Paige as my everyday work bag. I only carry my keys, wallet, lip gloss, phone charger.... I think that's it  Which would you suggest?


I would delete paige from the list, kinda so so, if you want cross body, Lizzy but I am a bigger fan of baby  jane. love it and just ordered it into new plum from a small boutique. I carry it in the crook of my arm or held by my hands. I put into it the same things you do plus eyeglasses and a savoy flat for papers, checkbook, receipts and odd things. love this bag.


----------



## anagirl

mariposa08 said:


> My canon rebel xsi fit but it was tight. My newer one canon 70d won't fit.



Thanks.  So torn here...


----------



## mellany4556

Thanks everyone for you opinions! Hmmmm I think at the moment I'm leaning towards the Baby Jane because it's just so darn cute! Maybe I need both!  I haven't considered the Lizzy. It looks really small. I don't carry much but having the option to throw a couple more items into the bag is always nice.


----------



## mellany4556

Did the Baby Jane come in Prussian Blue?


----------



## dcooney4

mellany4556 said:


> Did the Baby Jane come in Prussian Blue?



I can't remember, I have her in Navy, currant and Charcoal luster. I just love this bag.


----------



## nyshopaholic

mariposa08 said:


> The first one I thought of was the Lizzy. I don't have one but everyone raves about it.
> 
> I don't love the baby Jane- the straps are too short for me to love it.



I have the Kingsport Gray Lizzy and the items you listed would definitely fit in one. I personally prefer Lizzy over Paige if I'm going cross body, plus the Lizzy also has the shorter leather shoulder strap which is super comfortable for shoulder carrying.


----------



## mellany4556

dcooney4 said:


> I can't remember, I have her in Navy, currant and Charcoal luster. I just love this bag.



Would love to see pics!


----------



## mellany4556

nyshopaholic said:


> I have the Kingsport Gray Lizzy and the items you listed would definitely fit in one. I personally prefer Lizzy over Paige if I'm going cross body, plus the Lizzy also has the shorter leather shoulder strap which is super comfortable for shoulder carrying.



Does the Lizzy leather strap slip off the shoulder like the Hayley's? Not sure if it's like that with everyone but the Hayley strap always slid off my shoulder. I had to always carry it using the messenger strap.


----------



## ravenangel

mellany4556 said:


> Did the Baby Jane come in Prussian Blue?


nope. not in PB


----------



## mellany4556

ravenangel said:


> nope. not in PB



Ok thank you.


----------



## ravenangel

mellany4556 said:


> Would love to see pics!


look at the pics only thread, page 1.


----------



## NCC1701D

mellany4556 said:


> Does the Lizzy leather strap slip off the shoulder like the Hayley's? Not sure if it's like that with everyone but the Hayley strap always slid off my shoulder. I had to always carry it using the messenger strap.



It's the same strap, so maybe? We discussed this recently and it was totally an individual thing. 

Another thing to consider, if you ever carry papers, you need Baby Jane. They won't fit in Paige or Lizzy.


----------



## mariposa08

Does anyone know what mzw called this red? It's the one with dark blue handles. Thanks!


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone know what mzw called this red? It's the one with dark blue handles. Thanks!



I don't know but I am hoping the new Ruby color coming soon will be similar.


----------



## mariko1217

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone know what mzw called this red? It's the one with dark blue handles. Thanks!




I think it's called cranberry.


----------



## mariposa08

mariko1217 said:


> I think it's called cranberry.


Thank you.


----------



## madgratess

mariko1217 said:


> I think it's called cranberry.



Yup. Cranberry. It's really pretty


----------



## mpbaby

The backpack questions above got me interested in the Marlena. Does anyone have it and love it? Does anyone use it with kids


----------



## nyshopaholic

mellany4556 said:


> Does the Lizzy leather strap slip off the shoulder like the Hayley's? Not sure if it's like that with everyone but the Hayley strap always slid off my shoulder. I had to always carry it using the messenger strap.



For me, it depends on the material of the shirt/jacket I'm wearing. But I find it much more comfortable than using the fabric strap at the shortest length.


----------



## dcooney4

Here you go! I was just to lazy last night to pull them all out and take pics.
Charcoal luster, Currant, Navy with ocean I think it's called.


----------



## madgratess

Very excited ladies! Just ordered the plum sutton from FotH. Should be here Tuesday!!! I just couldn't take it anymore... I was obsessing over this bag. So, I decided that I needed to go for it. At least the sutton is cheaper than the regular Bedford bags!!


----------



## madgratess

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go! I was just to lazy last night to pull them all out and take pics.
> Charcoal luster, Currant, Navy with ocean I think it's called.



Pretty colors! Especially love currant


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go! I was just to lazy last night to pull them all out and take pics.
> Charcoal luster, Currant, Navy with ocean I think it's called.


very nice lineup. baby janes all in a row. what year was the charcoal luster? pretty shade.

my baby janes are kingsport grey(just love the color range in that shade), cherry, navy with ocean and just ordered the plum. love my babies&#8230;&#8230;.
 thanks for posting.


----------



## dcooney4

To be honest, I have no clue what year. Would love to see a photo of all your baby janes.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> To be honest, I have no clue what year. Would love to see a photo of all your baby janes.


I am going to try to do a photo inventory but have trouble posting pics here. do better on FB.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> To be honest, I have no clue what year. Would love to see a photo of all your baby janes.




Which color of all your bags, not just your babies, do you find that you gravitate to the most?  And, has there been a color that you love and you just don't use because not as practical as you thought?


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go! I was just to lazy last night to pull them all out and take pics.
> Charcoal luster, Currant, Navy with ocean I think it's called.


Very pretty bags! I just love the Currant one!


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Which color of all your bags, not just your babies, do you find that you gravitate to the most?  And, has there been a color that you love and you just don't use because not as practical as you thought?


currently, I Love my emerald belle the best. color is very important to me, I have to want a color. but if there is no bag I want in that color, I forego getting something  just for the color. 
I am too practical. I don't do light colors. also, I need certain colors, yesterday I was feeling a bit put out so I knew I had to use the cherry baby jane cause it makes me smile and lifts my mood. 
I like deep rich colors and find them most useful for me.  that did not stop me from adding sapphire Bianca and tangerine penney for summer fun.
 I also live a casual life style at the beach, no longer working, so only buy black in those old classics when I can find them. love my black moto alice the best of my black bags. 

 sorry you asked Reba? ha ha!


----------



## mellany4556

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go! I was just to lazy last night to pull them all out and take pics.
> Charcoal luster, Currant, Navy with ocean I think it's called.



Pretty!!! Thank you!


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Which color of all your bags, not just your babies, do you find that you gravitate to the most?  And, has there been a color that you love and you just don't use because not as practical as you thought?




Would any one else like to share their thoughts on this too?  I am thinking of the upcoming Fall colors...just wondering if the purples that seem like neutrals really are once you have them in your closet...same with burgundy..greens etc.


----------



## madgratess

Reba said:


> Which color of all your bags, not just your babies, do you find that you gravitate to the most?  And, has there been a color that you love and you just don't use because not as practical as you thought?



I use my eggplant bags the most (surprise surprise)...I find that the color is such a great neutral, but still has the interest and depth to make it fun. I don't use my forest green Colette nearly as much as I thought, but I'm not sure if it's because of the color or style.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Would any one else like to share their thoughts on this too?  I am thinking of the upcoming Fall colors...just wondering if the purples that seem like neutrals really are once you have them in your closet...same with burgundy..greens etc.


 

I think the dark purples, dark blues, and dark reds are really versatile. I don't do light bags either- sold my Kingsport grey. I have a couple black bags that are great too- currently using a black Francis.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> currently, I Love my emerald belle the best. color is very important to me, I have to want a color. but if there is no bag I want in that color, I forego getting something  just for the color.
> I am too practical. I don't do light colors. also, I need certain colors, yesterday I was feeling a bit put out so I knew I had to use the cherry baby jane cause it makes me smile and lifts my mood.
> I like deep rich colors and find them most useful for me.  that did not stop me from adding sapphire Bianca and tangerine penney for summer fun.
> I also live a casual life style at the beach, no longer working, so only buy black in those old classics when I can find them. love my black moto alice the best of my black bags.
> 
> sorry you asked Reba? ha ha!




Enjoy your thoughts. I tend to pick my bag after dressed for the day. I think I should worry less about what is best for outfit and just enjoy all my colors!


----------



## mellany4556

Does the Pebble Bedford have grey or brown leather detailing/handles? Is it a pretty color?


----------



## Reba

Madgrates and Mariposa seem to be telling me...buy a purple....I think that will be next...but really want silver hardware.      My most unused color is olive...not that it isn't versatile...I just always think..black, gunmetal, Kingsport blend easier....wow...I sound boring...


----------



## madgratess

Reba said:


> Madgrates and Mariposa seem to be telling me...buy a purple....I think that will be next...but really want silver hardware.      My most unused color is olive...not that it isn't versatile...I just always think..black, gunmetal, Kingsport blend easier....wow...I sound boring...



Yes! Purple is such a great everyday color. I have eggplant Belle, Bianca, Mia  and a currant jane, and have just purchased a plum sutton. Can't go wrong with purples


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Madgrates and Mariposa seem to be telling me...buy a purple....I think that will be next...but really want silver hardware.      My most unused color is olive...not that it isn't versatile...I just always think..black, gunmetal, Kingsport blend easier....wow...I sound boring...


Reba, there will be ruby and  bourdeaux coming out in August. I love eggplant too and tend to the deep purples in fall and winter. they are neutrals really. I can't wait for the color block sutton in August. 
lucky me, can wear almost any color with jeans or black or grey.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Madgrates and Mariposa seem to be telling me...buy a purple....I think that will be next...but really want silver hardware.      My most unused color is olive...not that it isn't versatile...I just always think..black, gunmetal, Kingsport blend easier....wow...I sound boring...


I LOVE my olive harley. what do you have in olive? let us know! I am pairing it with copper greta or acid yellow.


----------



## Reba

madgratess said:


> Yes! Purple is such a great everyday color. I have eggplant Belle, Bianca, Mia  and a currant jane, and have just purchased a plum sutton. Can't go wrong with purples




I waited too long on Current last winter...this plum is as pretty...but I don't want to buy if there is hopes of purple with silver. Also, am suddenly in the mood for bright...probably because weather is so beautiful today!     Whatever I choose next, I will try not to be to boring..(I blame 12 years in Catholic school uniforms).


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> I waited too long on Current last winter...this plum is as pretty...but I don't want to buy if there is hopes of purple with silver. Also, am suddenly in the mood for bright...probably because weather is so beautiful today!     Whatever I choose next, I will try not to be to boring..(I blame 12 years in Catholic school uniforms).


the bourdeaux will have silver hdw


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> I LOVE my olive harley. what do you have in olive? let us know! I am pairing it with copper greta or acid yellow.





I have Olive Lizzy, and it has an Acid Yellow mushroom tassel.  I think I will switch to it today. &#127774;


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> the bourdeaux will have silver hdw




That sounds just right...not too purple or too red.  And how can you go wrong with something named after a wine?  &#127863;


----------



## anagirl

Can someone tell me what FotH is?  Looking for additional sources to the MZ shops and Norstroms.  Thanks.


----------



## lovemybabes

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go! I was just to lazy last night to pull them all out and take pics.
> Charcoal luster, Currant, Navy with ocean I think it's called.



Love these colors.


----------



## Reba

anagirl said:


> Can someone tell me what FotH is?  Looking for additional sources to the MZ shops and Norstroms.  Thanks.




Flat of the Hill is a shop in Boston area. They have 2 great sales every year on MZW. Just missed one. Next in January. They do phone orders for non-Boston area MZW lovers.


----------



## mariposa08

anagirl said:


> Can someone tell me what FotH is?  Looking for additional sources to the MZ shops and Norstroms.  Thanks.



Flat of the hill
You can find them on Facebook.


----------



## dcooney4

I tend to use the charcoal luster the most. It is my all weather bag. It has been in the worst of storms and still looks new. I sold all the colors that do not work for me.


----------



## anagirl

Thank you!!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I tend to use the charcoal luster the most. It is my all weather bag. It has been in the worst of storms and still looks new. I sold all the colors that do not work for me.




I get this. I have gunmetal Lizzy. I always fall back to this one. Goes with everything, and isn't black. When it works, I add neon tassel to make it feel more Summery. It is worry-free in bad weather too. I can also use my shoulder strap from Britt and it is a great shoulder bag.


----------



## Reba

I am so chatty this morning...can anyone tell I am trapped in my car waiting for my daughter to finish taking her SAT's.....thanks for keeping me company...&#128092;


----------



## madgratess

Reba said:


> I am so chatty this morning...can anyone tell I am trapped in my car waiting for my daughter to finish taking her SAT's.....thanks for keeping me company...&#128092;



Glad to help  good luck to your daughter! Exciting time. I'm trapped in my house with 3 little ones this morning, so the distraction is nice for me too!!


----------



## Reba

madgratess said:


> Glad to help  good luck to your daughter! Exciting time. I'm trapped in my house with 3 little ones this morning, so the distraction is nice for me too!!




Thank you. It is exciting time..kind if sad too!  I know, that you as a mom to young ones hears it all the time, but enjoy them while they are young. It goes quick...yikes...now I am "that" Mom that says that... Enough of that...I prefer to escape serious and think of purse colors....ha ha..


----------



## NCC1701D

I'm a total Lizzy convert, you guys. Perfect size for me and SO comfortable. I'm finding I don't even need the crossbody strap unless I'm walking a few miles. I was just at the grocery store, carried Lizzy on my shoulder and forgot it was even there. I finally understand the hype.


----------



## Reba

NCC1701D said:


> I'm a total Lizzy convert, you guys. Perfect size for me and SO comfortable. I'm finding I don't even need the crossbody strap unless I'm walking a few miles. I was just at the grocery store, carried Lizzy on my shoulder and forgot it was even there. I finally understand the hype.




It's so great when you find "the" bag that works for you....one problem...they make more pretty colors...glad you love your Lizzy.


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> I'm a total Lizzy convert, you guys. Perfect size for me and SO comfortable. I'm finding I don't even need the crossbody strap unless I'm walking a few miles. I was just at the grocery store, carried Lizzy on my shoulder and forgot it was even there. I finally understand the hype.


you might convince me yet&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I waited too long on Current last winter...this plum is as pretty...but I don't want to buy if there is hopes of purple with silver. Also, am suddenly in the mood for bright...probably because weather is so beautiful today!     Whatever I choose next, I will try not to be to boring..(I blame 12 years in Catholic school uniforms).




Hehe, these bags would go well with catholic schoolgirl uniforms. 

I am absolutely holding out for a purple with silver hardware, a darker purple not the Fern or Iceberg equivalent. High hopes for Bordeaux... The style of the bag matters too of course. I just particularly do not like gold hardware with the purples (but do appreciate it a little with maroons/cranberry).


----------



## Reba

I guess I could say my &#128591;...pretty sure that's not what the nuns were talking about though!  &#128540;


----------



## smoores

For those who want a direct comparison between Belle and Kate, both in Sapphire.


----------



## ravenangel

could you also do a depth comparison as long as you are taking pics. and maybe a jane thrown in/ thanks sweetie!


----------



## mollieL77

NCC1701D said:


> I'm a total Lizzy convert, you guys. Perfect size for me and SO comfortable. I'm finding I don't even need the crossbody strap unless I'm walking a few miles. I was just at the grocery store, carried Lizzy on my shoulder and forgot it was even there. I finally understand the hype.




You are a Paige person too, right? Do you find Lizzy more spacious than paige? I feel like this has been discussed before, but I don't remember the answer. Sorry if that's a repeat question.


----------



## mollieL77

smoores said:


> For those who want a direct comparison between Belle and Kate, both in Sapphire.




Thanks! I'm glad I've hesitated on Belle. I love Kate and have found a lot of use, but I don't think I need a similarly sized bag for work or otherwise.


----------



## mpbaby

I just bought a Marlena! 

Does anyone have a Stevie? The moss one is on sale and I'm thinking of just getting it to use as a small throw around bag. I was going to get plum Paige but I am still not sure the Paige will be right for me. I just want to fit wallet, lip balm, phone and a key.


----------



## ravenangel

mpbaby said:


> I just bought a Marlena!
> 
> Does anyone have a Stevie? The moss one is on sale and I'm thinking of just getting it to use as a small throw around bag. I was going to get plum Paige but I am still not sure the Paige will be right for me. I just want to fit wallet, lip balm, phone and a key.


paige will work for that.


----------



## honuhonu

mpbaby said:


> I just bought a Marlena!
> 
> Does anyone have a Stevie? The moss one is on sale and I'm thinking of just getting it to use as a small throw around bag. I was going to get plum Paige but I am still not sure the Paige will be right for me. I just want to fit wallet, lip balm, phone and a key.



Yes I have a Stevie. Just carried it this morning to hairdressers. Took wallet, phone, lip balm and car keys with some room to spare. Great little bag!


----------



## carrieongrove

Using my Moss Stevie right now. Bought it over winter sort of on a whim and it's turned out to be a great bag for me. Currently holding wallet (Doris so a full-sized wallet), iPhone, lipstick, tissues, earbuds, hair clip. Not a huge bag by any means but does the trick, is super light and love playing w the fringe. 

Also like that Stevie can be used as a clutch. Paige prob holds a bit more but Stevie is a little more dressy.


----------



## carrieongrove

Oh and SA at UES store said Emerald will go on sale 7/1 (sorry if this has been posted before)!


----------



## mariposa08

mollieL77 said:


> Thanks! I'm glad I've hesitated on Belle. I love Kate and have found a lot of use, but I don't think I need a similarly sized bag for work or otherwise.



Fwiw I have both and they are pretty different bags to me. The Belle is much slimmer. It hangs closer to the body.


----------



## carrieongrove

mpbaby said:


> I just bought a Marlena!
> 
> 
> What color??? I'm dying for one! Think I'm going to go for Emerald once it goes on sale.


----------



## NCC1701D

mollieL77 said:


> You are a Paige person too, right? Do you find Lizzy more spacious than paige? I feel like this has been discussed before, but I don't remember the answer. Sorry if that's a repeat question.



Yeah, I talked about this somewhere a few pages back I think, but I actually find Paige more spacious than Lizzy. The interior capacity might be about the same (Lizzy being a little shorter, but deeper), but Paige has a lot more going on on the exterior. Larger pockets overall, including a gusseted pocket in back vs. a flat pocket on Lizzy, and two pouch pockets instead of one.

I actually had to downsize my wallet when I went from Paige to Lizzy. Well, "had to" might be a bit of an overstatement. Found the smaller bag to be a good excuse to, might be a better way to put it. 

A water bottle is non-negotiable for me, so I can't step down to like a Sophie/Stevie/Penny. Lizzy/Paige hit that sweet spot for me, plenty of room for what I carry plus a few extras, while still feeling like smallish bags.


----------



## mpbaby

Thanks for the comments! I bought the cherry Marlena and the moss Stevie! I'm planning on using the Marlena over the summer on outings with the kids and the Stevie as an everyday bag. I'm retiring my Kate as it's just a bit too big for me now but I will save it to use as a travel bag. I will probably pick up a Paige if the right color goes on sale!


----------



## carrieongrove

mpbaby said:


> Thanks for the comments! I bought the cherry Marlena and the moss Stevie! I'm planning on using the Marlena over the summer on outings with the kids and the Stevie as an everyday bag. I'm retiring my Kate as it's just a bit too big for me now but I will save it to use as a travel bag. I will probably pick up a Paige if the right color goes on sale!



Beautiful! The cherry is really nice but my clothes and bags tend to be more cool-toned so emerald is a better fit for me. 

You're going to love Stevie. Obv a huge change coming from Kate, but your shoulder will thank you!

I also checked out fern Marlena today. Wanted to love it but color IRL just didn't do it for me.


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> Yeah, I talked about this somewhere a few pages back I think, but I actually find Paige more spacious than Lizzy. The interior capacity might be about the same (Lizzy being a little shorter, but deeper), but Paige has a lot more going on on the exterior. Larger pockets overall, including a gusseted pocket in back vs. a flat pocket on Lizzy, and two pouch pockets instead of one.
> 
> I actually had to downsize my wallet when I went from Paige to Lizzy. Well, "had to" might be a bit of an overstatement. Found the smaller bag to be a good excuse to, might be a better way to put it.
> 
> A water bottle is non-negotiable for me, so I can't step down to like a Sophie/Stevie/Penny. Lizzy/Paige hit that sweet spot for me, plenty of room for what I carry plus a few extras, while still feeling like smallish bags.


what size water do you use in Lizzy? I have a large one but thinking of getting the 9 oz one from swell from either both or nordies.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Fwiw I have both and they are pretty different bags to me. The Belle is much slimmer. It hangs closer to the body.


I LOVE my emerald belle, great color!


----------



## mariposa08

Not the greatest picture.

Black Francis, black Belle, cranberry Jane, concord Hayley, clover Kate


----------



## mariposa08

Took out the Kate, put in the baby Jane


----------



## carrieongrove

Love that clover!!


----------



## NCC1701D

ravenangel said:


> what size water do you use in Lizzy? I have a large one but thinking of getting the 9 oz one from swell from either both or nordies.



I use a Sigg, I think it's the 0.4 liter size, so 13.5 ounces. I looked at the Swell bottle and it was the same dimensions while holding a third less. It is cute though, and I guess it can hold hot drinks, too, which my Sigg can't.


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> I use a Sigg, I think it's the 0.4 liter size, so 13.5 ounces. I looked at the Swell bottle and it was the same dimensions while holding a third less. It is cute though, and I guess it can hold hot drinks, too, which my Sigg can't.


thanks, I use a great alfi thermos from germany but it holds about 17 oz and is big. going to treat myself to the 9 oz one someday.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Took out the Kate, put in the baby Jane


great pictures. will try to do some one day. thanks!


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> Not the greatest picture.
> 
> Black Francis, black Belle, cranberry Jane, concord Hayley, clover Kate



Love the cranberry jane!


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Took out the Kate, put in the baby Jane



All your bags are beautiful!


----------



## Sharkpoint

mariposa08 said:


> Took out the Kate, put in the baby Jane



Gorgeous collection. Baby jane looks so small next to hayley. I remember that you had magnet hayley. Do you still have it?


----------



## mariko1217

mariposa08 said:


> Not the greatest picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Francis, black Belle, cranberry Jane, concord Hayley, clover Kate




Love all the bags!! Cranberry jane is beautiful!!


----------



## smalwndr22

mariposa08 said:


> Not the greatest picture.
> 
> Black Francis, black Belle, cranberry Jane, concord Hayley, clover Kate


love the black francis and love the cranberry jane!  wouldnt mind those two bags at all!  i wish i knew abut mz wallace when they had the cranberry and the francis!!!  everytime i see them makes me want them even more!!!  beautiful bags!!


----------



## Sharkpoint

For those who have francis or frankie, why are these bags the most special bags amongst MZW bags? I know this might be a silly question. But I am curious why these models have highest price on ebay


----------



## mariposa08

Sharkpoint said:


> Gorgeous collection. Baby jane looks so small next to hayley. I remember that you had magnet hayley. Do you still have it?



No I sold it recently. I wanted to try other models so I sold two of Hayleys.


----------



## mariposa08

smalwndr22 said:


> love the black francis and love the cranberry jane!  wouldnt mind those two bags at all!  i wish i knew abut mz wallace when they had the cranberry and the francis!!!  everytime i see them makes me want them even more!!!  beautiful bags!!



Thank you! I wasn't around then either. I got both used recently, one in eBay, one on poshmark.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Very excited ladies! Just ordered the plum sutton from FotH. Should be here Tuesday!!! I just couldn't take it anymore... I was obsessing over this bag. So, I decided that I needed to go for it. At least the sutton is cheaper than the regular Bedford bags!!


Congrats!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Which color of all your bags, not just your babies, do you find that you gravitate to the most?  And, has there been a color that you love and you just don't use because not as practical as you thought?


I gravitate to Currant or my older Plum bag the most, with Navy coming in second, and Moss in third.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Would any one else like to share their thoughts on this too?  I am thinking of the upcoming Fall colors...just wondering if the purples that seem like neutrals really are once you have them in your closet...same with burgundy..greens etc.


I can only speak for myself, but I have found dark purples to be surprisingly versatile. Same for Moss, which is a very dark green with gray undertones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sharkpoint said:


> For those who have francis or frankie, why are these bags the most special bags amongst MZW bags? I know this might be a silly question. But I am curious why these models have highest price on ebay


They probably have the highest prices because they were popular discontinued styles. I love my Frankie because it is a great medium-large size, with all the pockets of the Kate, and with both handles that fit over the shoulder and the adjustable strap. I consider it to be the "MZW best of all worlds bag." Also, both styles came in really great colors like navy and plum.


----------



## ravenangel

Ditto everything luvall said. Love Frankie.


----------



## mellany4556

I just saw the Mia at Nordies and I'm really liking it. Pros and cons?


----------



## ravenangel

mellany4556 said:


> I just saw the Mia at Nordies and I'm really liking it. Pros and cons?


there are many, many  fans of MIA here. 

I am not one of them. for me personally it is too north south and I don't think it warrants the price that is is. I personally feel Mia and paige are popular entry level MZW bags but once you get hooked on the brand, you want something with a little more style. it is a nice bag, just not my cup of tea. lucky there are many many styles in MZW.

when you go look at the various styles, empty out your bag  and then load them up a MZW with what you have in your bag. 
Carry the bag around and see what is comfortable for you and what you are using it for. everyday? traveling? long trips? 
the great thing about these bags is they are so easy to change in and out of, that is why many of have several styles and even the same bag but in different colors. watch out, totally addicting!!!!
have fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hirisa

mellany4556 said:


> I just saw the Mia at Nordies and I'm really liking it. Pros and cons?



Pros: I think some of the pros are the usual MZ pros, in that it's made of an easy to care for, no babying needed material, and has superior interior organization. It's also lightweight and not as hardware laden as typical MZ styles, which might be nice for some, and of course, it's a crossbody, which is really convenient. Also, both bags are danged cute.

Cons: It depends on what you're using it for. There's size:either style might be too small, interior organization notwithstanding. Those styles are also, imo, very casual- if you're looking for something that can transition from day to night, I'd think of other styles before Paige or Mia, perhaps the Sophie. Also, both styles are crossbody only- my first MZ was the Hayley ( which is kind of like a larger Paige that has an additional handle option) and I love being able to switch from a shorter, more polished looking leather strap to a crossbody. That versatility is meaningful to me, but it may or may not be as important to you.


----------



## chessmont

I think too many cross body bags are too small for what I carry - the Mia is perfect for me.  It is not hugely stylish, but I like it for a cross-body


----------



## carrieongrove

I don't have Paige or Mia; however, I've tried both on and would opt for Mia (provided I liked the color options). I think it would hold a bit more than Paige without adding significantly to weight and I might be crazy, but I think Mia's shape is a bit more flattering. 

I love crossbody bags for their practicality but sometimes find that they accentuate the hips since that's where they sit. For me, that is the last area I want to draw attention to. When I tried on Mia though, it actually flattered - perhaps because of the more north-south orientation mentioned above? Again, I don't own either but that's my $.02!


----------



## mollieL77

mellany4556 said:


> I just saw the Mia at Nordies and I'm really liking it. Pros and cons?



I love Mia. It's probably my favorite style of all MZW that I've tried - among them Jane, Alice, Baby Jane, Metro totes, Paige, Sutton , Kate and Bea just to give you an idea. Like others have said, it really depends on your style/needs.  I personally love how light it is and how much stuff I can get in it without it looking overstuffed. I use it as a weekend bag doing stuff with my kiddos, but I've also carried it for work and found that it worked ok in that setting too, though I need a little more polish than Mia provides on a daily basis. If I shorten the strap to the shortest setting and I don't have as much stuff as I normally carry in it, I find it slouches nicely and makes a nice bag for a casual date with my husband or meeting a girlfriend for coffee.  I like that there is no back pocket - I think that helps make it a bit more flattering to carry because it melts to the body a bit better than other bags.


----------



## mothbeast

I kind of hate that the Mia doesn't have a back pocket. I like using those for transit cards and things i need to grab quickly. The plus is that it's tall enough to hold a standard water or soda bottles.


----------



## mellany4556

Thank you for all the input ladies! I think for my lifestyle the Mia will fit in nicely as an everyday bag. Does an iPad mini fit in the Mia? I owned a Hayley and although it was gorgeous it was too small to use as a quick errands diaper bag and too big to use as a personal everyday bag. I will have to look into the Baby Jane and Mia some more. I will eventually own both I'm sure but which to get first


----------



## mollieL77

mellany4556 said:


> Thank you for all the input ladies! I think for my lifestyle the Mia will fit in nicely as an everyday bag. Does an iPad mini fit in the Mia? I owned a Hayley and although it was gorgeous it was too small to use as a quick errands diaper bag and too big to use as a personal everyday bag. I will have to look into the Baby Jane and Mia some more. I will eventually own both I'm sure but which to get first




My ipad 2 fits in Mia, so I'm sure mini will fit. I use a baby jane for work right now and Mia for weekends, etc as I said. I find they fit about the same amount of stuff.


----------



## mellany4556

mollieL77 said:


> My ipad 2 fits in Mia, so I'm sure mini will fit. I use a baby jane for work right now and Mia for weekends, etc as I said. I find they fit about the same amount of stuff.



Thank you! Good to know. I just purchased an iPad mini today


----------



## mellany4556

I think I love the Pebble Bedford color. I keep seeing pics online. Which bags came in this color? Sorry for all the newbie questions


----------



## Sharkpoint

LuvAllBags said:


> They probably have the highest prices because they were popular discontinued styles. I love my Frankie because it is a great medium-large size, with all the pockets of the Kate, and with both handles that fit over the shoulder and the adjustable strap. I consider it to be the "MZW best of all worlds bag." Also, both styles came in really great colors like navy and plum.





ravenangel said:


> Ditto everything luvall said. Love Frankie.



Is it as heavy as hayley or belle? Is the capacity about same size compare to jane?


----------



## mariposa08

Sharkpoint said:


> Is it as heavy as hayley or belle? Is the capacity about same size compare to jane?


Francis is heavier than those two ( haven't weighed it but can definitely feel the difference). Lots of zippers because of all the pockets, plus the lock, cross body strap and rolled handles make it heavier.


----------



## smoores

dcblam said:


> I am SO hanging onto my Cobalt Katherine.  I LOVE how it looks with age - she's been working it ever since she came through my door a couple of years ago.  I KNOW that I'll have to replace her......but cannot imagine a finer replacement.
> You'll have to let me know about Neon Pink.......
> Thanks for posting!



The Cobalt really does age well. It looks so cool! I'm really liking the neon pink saffiano. However, it isn't soft like the leather on the cobalt. It's very durable so far though. We'll see how it goes. I'm not exactly easy on wallets.


----------



## smoores

ravenangel said:


> could you also do a depth comparison as long as you are taking pics. and maybe a jane thrown in/ thanks sweetie!



I've got one with the depth, but I can't get it loaded on here for some reason. I'll try again. The others were just quick shots taken on my phone and the app makes it super easy to post the photos on there. Let me see what I can get with a shot of the three styles together before the Belle gets sold.


----------



## smoores

mollieL77 said:


> Thanks! I'm glad I've hesitated on Belle. I love Kate and have found a lot of use, but I don't think I need a similarly sized bag for work or otherwise.



Sure! I know that I used to be really curious about sizing between the two. I love Kate, as well, and probably have too many. Is that possible??


----------



## smoores

mariposa08 said:


> Not the greatest picture.
> 
> Black Francis, black Belle, cranberry Jane, concord Hayley, clover Kate



Thanks!! Great pic, so helpful.


----------



## smoores

MZ Wallace Belle in Sapphire on left in all photos and Kate in Sapphire on right. Each are stuffed with similar amount of packing paper.


----------



## smoores

ravenangel said:


> could you also do a depth comparison as long as you are taking pics. and maybe a jane thrown in/ thanks sweetie!



Just posted pictures above of the depth comparison.  I'll try to get a shot with a Jane, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ravenangel

smoores said:


> Just posted pictures above of the depth comparison.  I'll try to get a shot with a Jane, maybe tomorrow.


Thank you so much. I really do not see much of a difference. so, for me, just a matter of which I like better.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

smoores said:


> View attachment 2645648
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645649
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645650
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645651
> 
> 
> MZ Wallace Belle in Sapphire on left in all photos and Kate in Sapphire on right. Each are stuffed with similar amount of packing paper.



Great pics! Although I have both a Belle and a Kate, it never occurred to me to compare them directly because Belle just felt so much smaller. I'm gobsmacked that they are so similar in size and that Belle actually looks a bit bigger. For me, usage-wise, Belle is so restrictive. I had her out and packed the other day and actually switched to Francis because Belle was feeling so stuffed and bulky.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Currant Lizzy on ebay.

This is one of my faves.


----------



## NCC1701D

Hirisa said:


> Also, both styles are crossbody only- my first MZ was the Hayley ( which is kind of like a larger Paige that has an additional handle option) and I love being able to switch from a shorter, more polished looking leather strap to a crossbody. That versatility is meaningful to me, but it may or may not be as important to you.



The crossbody straps on Paige and Mia do shorten to a shoulder strap. They won't sit right in the armpit but I find it more comfortable that way. I found it quite easy to shorten my Paige from a crossbody to a shoulder bag, and doing that dresses up the bag considerably. Especially in a darker or more muted color, I find Paige worn on the shoulder to be a great work bag. 

I agree it's nice to have two straps available so you can switch back and forth repeatedly over the course of a day, but if you have a Paige or Mia with just a webbing strap it only takes a second to shorten it if you need to look a little more polished or lengthen it again if you need to go handsfree. 

Mia seems a little more casual to me just due to its size and how angular it is (square shape, squared-off instead of rounded front pockets) but I think it could still go to work or a conference if the color is appropriate.


----------



## Funaek

So the one downside of the Frida is the strap is that it slips off my shoulder a lot depending on what I'm wearing. Since today I'm wearing a slippery dress I decided to give my Willow a spin. It's very cute and sits easily on my shoulder. I wish it had one more exterior pocket though!


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought a bag from the FOTH sale. I ordered it the day after Memorial Day and still haven't received it. Is anyone else having this issue. I'll have to give them a call today I guess.


----------



## dcooney4

I would call . So they can track it. I received mine the next day.


----------



## honuhonu

Funaek said:


> So the one downside of the Frida is the strap is that it slips off my shoulder a lot depending on what I'm wearing. Since today I'm wearing a slippery dress I decided to give my Willow a spin. It's very cute and sits easily on my shoulder. I wish it had one more exterior pocket though!



The Willow is a great bag and the long thin shoulder straps are super comfy!  Congrats on your bag!


----------



## ravenangel

Funaek said:


> So the one downside of the Frida is the strap is that it slips off my shoulder a lot depending on what I'm wearing. Since today I'm wearing a slippery dress I decided to give my Willow a spin. It's very cute and sits easily on my shoulder. I wish it had one more exterior pocket though!


very nice! how do you find loading it up compared to a many compartments bag like jane or belle?


----------



## NCC1701D

Funaek said:


> Black Henry crossbody. Large exterior pocket on  the back is big enough for most phones, but not the Galaxy Note phones  (may be able to squeeze one in without a case).



THANK YOU! I have a Note 2 and have been eyeing the Henry but only if the phone would fit. Sounds like I can cross it off my possible list. Too bad, it would be a great minimalist cross body!


----------



## NCC1701D

Psst... I put in a request for a new MZW subforum in the Feedback forum. I know the chances are slim, but it would really help so much.

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/mz-wallace-subforum-870982.html


----------



## Funaek

ravenangel said:


> very nice! how do you find loading it up compared to a many compartments bag like jane or belle?



The main compartment is roomy and you can fit as much as in a belle (I don't have a Jane so I can't compare) but the lack of exterior pockets makes it a bit harder to load up. It only has the one pocket and it's not that deep. My phone (galaxy note 2) has to lay sideways or diagonal in the pocket and share that space with my Metro pass and work ID. Keys have to go in main compartment now.


----------



## mariposa08

NCC1701D said:


> Psst... I put in a request for a new MZW subforum in the Feedback forum. I know the chances are slim, but it would really help so much.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/mz-wallace-subforum-870982.html



That would be great. Hope they consider it.


----------



## Funaek

NCC1701D said:


> THANK YOU! I have a Note 2 and have been eyeing the Henry but only if the phone would fit. Sounds like I can cross it off my possible list. Too bad, it would be a great minimalist cross body!



It could probably fit without a case but I'm not positive. What I do is put my phone in the main compartment and then put other small things in the outer pocket. Since there are card slots in the purse I save room with not carrying a wallet. If you're ok with that then the Henry is a great crossbody!


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> Psst... I put in a request for a new MZW subforum in the Feedback forum. I know the chances are slim, but it would really help so much.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/mz-wallace-subforum-870982.html


NCC please help me out here,what is a sub forum and how would it work? thank you


----------



## NCC1701D

ravenangel said:


> NCC please help me out here,what is a sub forum and how would it work? thank you



Hi, so if you go to the top banner of the Purse Forum (assuming you are at your computer rather than mobile) there is a little drop-down to the right of your notifications that says "forums." And under there are a lot of subforums for different brands. So under premiere designers of course LV, Chanel, Hermes. And under contemporary designers are Coach, KateSpade, MK, etc. I was thinking MZW could be its own forum under contemporary designers. That way, all of our posts would be centralized in that one location, and instead of this one huge thread we could have different threads for different topics.

Here is a good idea of what it might look like, this is the Rebecca Minkoff subforum. So you can see there are a ton of different threads. Some might be reference pictures to a particular bag style or color, in other cases a member might post a new "reveal" thread when she gets a new bag, there are threads for questions, and some just to break the ice and chat. These are the types of things that tend to get lost in a big thread like this, where it's especially hard to go back and reference earlier discussions.

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/


----------



## nyc_iz

mollieL77 said:


> What I did was quote it in the reply section and copied and pasted it ovre. It w


----------



## ravenangel

NCC, thank you. I do understand now. I do some mid century forums. My only concern is that we might end up with too many threads, which is then almost as bad as being lost in one thread. What do think about limiting the number of threads? Is that possible? Pictures and research, reveals. Sources. Daily chat, where it gets started each day. Newbies. 

I would not like too many threads, it could get crazy.
Just my thoughts.  Thank you for looking into this. I can' t imagine why they would not make MZW into a sub forum.  Are you the admin for us? 

Hope you understand I am just trying to understand the direction we need to go in.


----------



## Reba

Should this thread be reserved for contributors that have been sharing for a while?  If that is so, I get it...you don't want to rehash pros of one over another again and again...maybe those of you who have been at it for a while should keep this closed and let readers just read along or not...am I interpreting correctly?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Should this thread be reserved for contributors that have been sharing for a while?  If that is so, I get it...you don't want to rehash pros of one over another again and again...maybe those of you who have been at it for a while should keep this closed and let readers just read along or not...am I interpreting correctly?


No. Definitely not. I do not think that's what anyone wants. A sub forum would allow everyone to sort through the topics easier and keep certain topics going longer without them getting buried in one mega thread.


----------



## smoores

Reba said:


> Should this thread be reserved for contributors that have been sharing for a while?  If that is so, I get it...you don't want to rehash pros of one over another again and again...maybe those of you who have been at it for a while should keep this closed and let readers just read along or not...am I interpreting correctly?



No, the whole point is to share the joy of the brand and the freshness of newbies keeps our excitement up. The other thing is that sometimes opinions change on a certain bag. Where I may have really enjoyed a certain bag a year ago for my needs then, my thoughts may have changed over time. There are some details that might not hurt to have available for newbies to look through and get some answers (like having a separate thread for bag styles and measurements)  but overall you definitely still want fresh discussion.


----------



## NCC1701D

Right, exactly. The idea is definitely 100% not to form a clique or push out new posters. On the contrary, a subforum would make discussions, reference materials, etc. much easier on newbies and veterans and everyone in between.


----------



## NCC1701D

Mia 2.0 is a great example of how a subforum could be useful. Right now, buried in the old thread I think is information about how the latest iteration(s) of Mia have smaller pockets and no longer hold an iPad IIRC. Someone who is new to the brand and thinking of a Mia needs to do a search of both threads and sift through literally hundreds of posts (491 results on the old thread alone) to even find that out. It's just not feasible for most people to do hours and hours of research like that. 

In a subforum, we could have a thread just about Mia. The title could even be something like "Mia has been redesigned - smaller pockets" or something. Just by scanning the forum, you'd see that important bit of information. If Mia was a bag you were interested in you could click through and learn more. If you didn't have time you could just skip to a thread that did interest you.

It would just make things much, much easier to find. I do not blame people *at all* for repeating questions. It's inevitable, because it's so hard to sift through so many pages of discussions and no one wants to go through 10,000 posts to try to find their specific question. Organizing into subtopics would really encourage newcomers, I truly believe that, because it would be so much more user-friendly and less intimidating than being hit with a huge wall of information and multiple conversations going on at once.


----------



## estrie

NCC1701D said:


> Hi, so if you go to the top banner of the Purse Forum (assuming you are at your computer rather than mobile) there is a little drop-down to the right of your notifications that says "forums." And under there are a lot of subforums for different brands. So under premiere designers of course LV, Chanel, Hermes. And under contemporary designers are Coach, KateSpade, MK, etc. I was thinking MZW could be its own forum under contemporary designers. That way, all of our posts would be centralized in that one location, and instead of this one huge thread we could have different threads for different topics.
> 
> Here is a good idea of what it might look like, this is the Rebecca Minkoff subforum. So you can see there are a ton of different threads. Some might be reference pictures to a particular bag style or color, in other cases a member might post a new "reveal" thread when she gets a new bag, there are threads for questions, and some just to break the ice and chat. These are the types of things that tend to get lost in a big thread like this, where it's especially hard to go back and reference earlier discussions.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/






You are so right, we would benefit for a subforum. We could keep a thread going just about Kate vs Belle not to mention Jane!


----------



## Lanine

Hi everyone! I'm a MZ Wallace newbie and think a subforum is a great idea! It would make it so much easier to navigate specific styles and colors as well as getting current info on any sales going on. I read about the Flat on the Hill sale but was too late and they were completely sold out in the colors I wanted. My sister introducd me to MZ Wallace a year ago and now I'm hooked!


----------



## Suestua

Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I've read through so many pages and pages of posts and have learned so much. I must say your excitement and love for MZ Wallace bags is contagious. I'm a recent convert to MZW. I just received my very first MZW Purse today, my beautiful Baby Jane. This purse is the perfect size for me. Only one addition would make it beyond perfect, an optional shoulder strap. I rarely use the shoulder strap on my current purses but I love having that option should the need arise. I'm dying to buy some more MZW bags but I may have to contain myself till August when the Baby Jane comes out in (I read it on here) Midnight blue? Cant wait to get to know you all!

A little about me - SAHM to 3 boys (9, 10, 19yrs), animal lover to 5 dogs, 2 cats, 2 ferrets and a turtle.

Here are pics to my new Baby Jane in Seagull.


----------



## dcooney4

Suestua said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I've read through so many pages and pages of posts and have learned so much. I must say your excitement and love for MZ Wallace bags is contagious. I'm a recent convert to MZW. I just received my very first MZW Purse today, my beautiful Baby Jane. This purse is the perfect size for me. Only one addition would make it beyond perfect, an optional shoulder strap. I rarely use the shoulder strap on my current purses but I love having that option should the need arise. I'm dying to buy some more MZW bags but I may have to contain myself till August when the Baby Jane comes out in (I read it on here) Midnight blue? Cant wait to get to know you all!
> 
> A little about me - SAHM to 3 boys (9, 10, 19yrs), animal lover to 5 dogs, 2 cats, 2 ferrets and a turtle.
> 
> Here are pics to my new Baby Jane in Seagull.



Congrats and welcome!


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a MZ Wallace newbie and think a subforum is a great idea! It would make it so much easier to navigate specific styles and colors as well as getting current info on any sales going on. I read about the Flat on the Hill sale but was too late and they were completely sold out in the colors I wanted. My sister introducd me to MZ Wallace a year ago and now I'm hooked!



Welcome!


----------



## dcblam

Suestua said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I've read through so many pages and pages of posts and have learned so much. I must say your excitement and love for MZ Wallace bags is contagious. I'm a recent convert to MZW. I just received my very first MZW Purse today, my beautiful Baby Jane. This purse is the perfect size for me. Only one addition would make it beyond perfect, an optional shoulder strap. I rarely use the shoulder strap on my current purses but I love having that option should the need arise. I'm dying to buy some more MZW bags but I may have to contain myself till August when the Baby Jane comes out in (I read it on here) Midnight blue? Cant wait to get to know you all!
> 
> A little about me - SAHM to 3 boys (9, 10, 19yrs), animal lover to 5 dogs, 2 cats, 2 ferrets and a turtle.
> 
> Here are pics to my new Baby Jane in Seagull.




Wow, great pics and love the color contrast.
Welcome......

So, are we going to get a sub forum??????  If so - it's ABOUT TIME!


----------



## dcblam

NCC1701D said:


> Psst... I put in a request for a new MZW subforum in the Feedback forum. I know the chances are slim, but it would really help so much.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/mz-wallace-subforum-870982.html



THANKS so much for doing this..........


----------



## NCC1701D

Suestua said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I've read through so many pages and pages of posts and have learned so much. I must say your excitement and love for MZ Wallace bags is contagious. I'm a recent convert to MZW. I just received my very first MZW Purse today, my beautiful Baby Jane. This purse is the perfect size for me. Only one addition would make it beyond perfect, an optional shoulder strap. I rarely use the shoulder strap on my current purses but I love having that option should the need arise. I'm dying to buy some more MZW bags but I may have to contain myself till August when the Baby Jane comes out in (I read it on here) Midnight blue? Cant wait to get to know you all!
> 
> A little about me - SAHM to 3 boys (9, 10, 19yrs), animal lover to 5 dogs, 2 cats, 2 ferrets and a turtle.
> 
> Here are pics to my new Baby Jane in Seagull.



Welcome! I am trying to imagine what my cat would do if I brought home a ferret. Probably hide and sulk for a couple of weeks. 

Your Seagull Baby Jane is gorgeous! I really love the shot of blue lining in that bag. What wallet are you using, if you don't mind? (I'm assuming that's a wallet in there with double kiss locks?)


----------



## NCC1701D

dcblam said:


> Wow, great pics and love the color contrast.
> Welcome......
> 
> So, are we going to get a sub forum??????  If so - it's ABOUT TIME!



If we do, make sure you buy a lottery ticket and hope lightning strikes twice! The chances are so slim, but no harm in trying, right?


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> Welcome! I am trying to imagine what my cat would do if I brought home a ferret. Probably hide and sulk for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Your Seagull Baby Jane is gorgeous! I really love the shot of blue lining in that bag. What wallet are you using, if you don't mind? (I'm assuming that's a wallet in there with double kiss locks?)


looks like hobo Lauren to me, I love them but am a recent convert to Katherine. sorry for answering, but saw it right away on the open shot of the bag.


----------



## NCC1701D

ravenangel said:


> looks like hobo Lauren to me, I love them but am a recent convert to Katherine. sorry for answering, but saw it right away on the open shot of the bag.



Ahhh thank you! The print looks so beautiful.


----------



## Suestua

NCC1701D said:


> Ahhh thank you! The print looks so beautiful.


Yes it is the Hobo Lauren in Floral Fantasy.


----------



## j0yc3

I hope they do consider a sub-forum for MZW!! 


I've been using my new Smoke Jane and I really love it! It even fit my 15 inch Lenovo work laptop!!! I am so happy with that, since I do not have to carry an extra laptop case.  This thing is heavy and I feel like Jane is really durable for it.  I may have to buy a neophrene sleeve but I'm not sure if the bag will still zip comfortably.  I'm sure there will be more Janes for me in the future


----------



## Lanine

Hi! Your seagull Baby Jane is beautiful. I was considering the Baby Jane as well but was worried if the shoulder strap would be long enough and if the rolled leather would be comfortable. How is it for you? I only have one MZ Wallace so far the Alice. My husband just ordered a Mahogany Bea for my late Mother's Day present. I can't wait! I'm also a SAHM with two boys 5 and 8 years old. I browse MZW bags online as therapy for myself when I'm feeling down lol!


----------



## dcooney4

Finally got a chance to use my gunmetal Bianca . I wore it all day without the cross body strap and it worked great. I was so worried it would be to heavy but it was fine. It is a definite keeper. So happy I went for it.


----------



## Suestua

Lanine said:


> Hi! Your seagull Baby Jane is beautiful. I was considering the Baby Jane as well but was worried if the shoulder strap would be long enough and if the rolled leather would be comfortable. How is it for you? I only have one MZ Wallace so far the Alice. My husband just ordered a Mahogany Bea for my late Mother's Day present. I can't wait! I'm also a SAHM with two boys 5 and 8 years old. I browse MZW bags online as therapy for myself when I'm feeling down lol!




I tried it on my shoulder but the handles aren't really long enough, unlike the regular Jane. I mean I could do it but one kept slipping off. You wouldn't be able to do it with a sweater or coat etc.  Browsing MZW is my therapy too. I keep refreshing Nords and Ebay just waiting for something "new to appear".


----------



## Lanine

Suestua said:


> I tried it on my shoulder but the handles aren't really long enough, unlike the regular Jane. I mean I could do it but one kept slipping off. You wouldn't be able to do it with a sweater or coat etc.  Browsing MZW is my therapy too. I keep refreshing Nords and Ebay just waiting for something "new to appear".



That totally sounds like me! My phone keep crashing because of all the tabs I have open  Thanks for the tip on the Baby Jane shoulder strap. Hopefully the Bea will stay on okay. I know the strap length is very similar to the Baby Jane.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got a chance to use my gunmetal Bianca . I wore it all day without the cross body strap and it worked great. I was so worried it would be to heavy but it was fine. It is a definite keeper. So happy I went for it.


can I say told you so? ha ha , I knew you would see her virtues. enjoy! oh, was it raining??


----------



## dcooney4

ravenangel said:


> can I say told you so? ha ha , I knew you would see her virtues. enjoy! oh, was it raining??



Yes! It was raining. Absolutely love this bag.


----------



## DouplePMama

Hi! I recently got into MZ Wallace. I've been using a Belle in Saphire and absolutely love it. I recently bought a Lizzy in Mahogany from the MZ Wallace sale and love that too. I have a question about it though: What are the hooks attached to the leather straps on the sides on the bag for?


----------



## Reba

DouplePMama said:


> Hi! I recently got into MZ Wallace. I've been using a Belle in Saphire and absolutely love it. I recently bought a Lizzy in Mahogany from the MZ Wallace sale and love that too. I have a question about it though: What are the hooks attached to the leather straps on the sides on the bag for?






I have a couple of Lizzy bags and love it too. I think this was discussed on this thread at one point...and the consensus was that the loops midway down sides of bag are just strictly decorative hardware.   

On another note, I most often carry crossbody, today though used short leather strap...bag was fully loaded and stayed on my shoulder perfectly...am now in agreement with some others here...this strap is much better with loaded bag....

Enjoy your new bags...


----------



## DouplePMama

Reba said:


> I have a couple of Lizzy bags and love it too. I think this was discussed on this thread at one point...and the consensus was that the loops midway down sides of bag are just strictly decorative hardware.
> 
> On another note, I most often carry crossbody, today though used short leather strap...bag was fully loaded and stayed on my shoulder perfectly...am now in agreement with some others here...this strap is much better with loaded bag....
> 
> Enjoy your new bags...


I haven't worn mine crossbody yet. I've been using the leather strap and it's been working great. Very comfortable and stays on my shoulder with no issues.


----------



## dcooney4

DouplePMama said:


> Hi! I recently got into MZ Wallace. I've been using a Belle in Saphire and absolutely love it. I recently bought a Lizzy in Mahogany from the MZ Wallace sale and love that too. I have a question about it though: What are the hooks attached to the leather straps on the sides on the bag for?



I do not know. Some people hang key fobs from them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bought a Fern Lizzy today at a local shop. I actually love the color in person. Can't wait to try the style! I will report back. Kind of nervous about the color with dark jeans.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Suestua said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I've read through so many pages and pages of posts and have learned so much. I must say your excitement and love for MZ Wallace bags is contagious. I'm a recent convert to MZW. I just received my very first MZW Purse today, my beautiful Baby Jane. This purse is the perfect size for me. Only one addition would make it beyond perfect, an optional shoulder strap. I rarely use the shoulder strap on my current purses but I love having that option should the need arise. I'm dying to buy some more MZW bags but I may have to contain myself till August when the Baby Jane comes out in (I read it on here) Midnight blue? Cant wait to get to know you all!
> 
> 
> 
> A little about me - SAHM to 3 boys (9, 10, 19yrs), animal lover to 5 dogs, 2 cats, 2 ferrets and a turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics to my new Baby Jane in Seagull.




Congrats and welcome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NCC1701D said:


> Right, exactly. The idea is definitely 100% not to form a clique or push out new posters. On the contrary, a subforum would make discussions, reference materials, etc. much easier on newbies and veterans and everyone in between.




Absolutely agree!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am going to try Lizzy inside of my Floral JF Tote or a Small Metro as a daily commuting combo...little purse for lunches, etc, but inside larger tote that can hold more for the commute.

I am constantly tweaking the work bag situation! I cannot tolerate heavy, but need to accommodate a zip around wallet and a bunch of other daily needs.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I am going to try Lizzy inside of my Floral JF Tote or a Small Metro as a daily commuting combo...little purse for lunches, etc, but inside larger tote that can hold more for the commute.
> 
> I am constantly tweaking the work bag situation! I cannot tolerate heavy, but need to accommodate a zip around wallet and a bunch of other daily needs.



I hope you enjoy yours and that it works for you.


----------



## madgratess

Plum sutton arrived today! The color is beautiful...deep and saturated (usual MZW). It has some blue undertones, but is very purple. It's completely different from eggplant, and somewhat lighter than the plum shade that they did a few years back. So happy with this color - and I already know that sutton is fantastic, so it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## ravenangel

received my plum baby jane today. the color is rich, vibrant and appears to my eye as brighter than the old plum from a few years back.my babies are multiplying. 

ok, so I caved, got a new Lizzy at a great price so I bought it. unloaded my baby into Lizzy. what can't fit easily is a flat quilted pouch. using a thin lesportsab case for al the papers I carry around, coupons, loyalty cards, etc. 
I switched over to the neon pink katherine, a small concord savoy for cosmetic stuff, notepad and checkbook went into back flat pocket and the front large pocket will get cell phone and sunglasses. it is smaller, but much better than Sophie, but not as pretty. I do like the flat strap.will use it tomorrow and see how it goes. oh, kingsport gray with rose gold hdw.


----------



## ravenangel

enjoy your new bag, I liked the color on the Marlena.


----------



## ravenangel

yippee, twins. enjoy, not going to use my baby jane yet.  I have to admire the ones I love for a while before  breaking them in. weird, I know&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

 what color wallet etc are putting with the plum? I am doing the neon pink.


----------



## ravenangel

Question for all

what color wallet/ pouch  do you pair  with:

kingsport gray
navy
cherry
emerald
plum
olive
rust
smoke
cardamon
fern
 juniper
azalea
gunmetal

any others?
 this should be fun!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought a Fern Lizzy today at a local shop. I actually love the color in person. Can't wait to try the style! I will report back. Kind of nervous about the color with dark jeans.





Which website shows Fern color truer to real life..Nordstrom, or MZW?  And if you have a chance in upcoming days, would love to see a picture. Thanks.


----------



## makn808

ravenangel said:


> Question for all
> 
> what color wallet/ pouch  do you pair  with:
> 
> kingsport gray
> navy
> cherry
> emerald
> plum
> olive
> rust
> smoke
> cardamon
> fern
> juniper
> azalea
> gunmetal
> 
> any others?
> this should be fun!



I wish I was bolder and more adept at pairing color... But for now I'm using a burberry smoked check zip around wallet.


----------



## madgratess

ravenangel said:


> yippee, twins. enjoy, not going to use my baby jane yet.  I have to admire the ones I love for a while before  breaking them in. weird, I know..
> 
> what color wallet etc are putting with the plum? I am doing the neon pink.



I'm no fun with wallets. I've been using my black turner wallet that I won during the egg hunt last year. I need to branch out!!!


----------



## ravenangel

ok,  not that i own all these colors but here goes
 sapphire red/cherry
cherry with sapphire
olive with copper or acid yellow
mahogany with the above
plum, kingsport, pebble with neon pink
navy with sapphire, gunmetal, pink
rust/brick with copper
azalea with black
fern with?
smoke with pink
cardamon with? 
eggplant with ? pink, plum, gunmetal

black with anything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Plum sutton arrived today! The color is beautiful...deep and saturated (usual MZW). It has some blue undertones, but is very purple. It's completely different from eggplant, and somewhat lighter than the plum shade that they did a few years back. So happy with this color - and I already know that sutton is fantastic, so it's definitely a keeper!




Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## mariposa08

madgratess said:


> Plum sutton arrived today! The color is beautiful...deep and saturated (usual MZW). It has some blue undertones, but is very purple. It's completely different from eggplant, and somewhat lighter than the plum shade that they did a few years back. So happy with this color - and I already know that sutton is fantastic, so it's definitely a keeper!



It sounds beautiful!


----------



## mariko1217

ravenangel said:


> Question for all
> 
> what color wallet/ pouch  do you pair  with:
> 
> kingsport gray
> navy
> cherry
> emerald
> plum
> olive
> rust
> smoke
> cardamon
> fern
> juniper
> azalea
> gunmetal
> 
> any others?
> this should be fun!




Oh, it's fun! I do have many wallets, so I change purses and wallets quite often.  

I have Katharine in Neon pink, Gunmetal and Sapphire.
Lexi in Prussian blue.
Bobbi in Moss.
Anna in Gunmetal.
Black Tod's wallet and LV in Beige vernis


kingsport gray....black

navy.... All

steel.... sapphire, black, neon pink, beige

plum.... All

olive.... Moss, black, beige

smoke.... Neon pink, black

berry.... Neon pink, black, beige

azalea.... Black, sapphire, beige

gunmetal.... Neon pink, sapphire, black

camo.... All

black.... All

Mahogany.... black, beige, neon pink

Sapphire.... Neon pink


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> ok,  not that i own all these colors but here goes
> sapphire red/cherry
> cherry with sapphire
> olive with copper or acid yellow
> mahogany with the above
> plum, kingsport, pebble with neon pink
> navy with sapphire, gunmetal, pink
> rust/brick with copper
> azalea with black
> fern with?
> smoke with pink
> cardamon with?
> eggplant with ? pink, plum, gunmetal
> 
> black with anything.




Gunmetal with neon!!

I pair almost anything with anything. I've apparently moved away from neutral and simple wallets though. Passed on a black Ingrid on eBay even though I really love Ingrid! So really bright colors for my wallets, with any and all bag colors.


----------



## NCC1701D

I took my Lizzy to work today. Not something I usually do because I have a laptop, but I knew I wanted to run a few errands and leave my computer at the office when I did, so I carried Lizzy and my laptop in a separate sleeve.

Lizzy is a little too small for this purpose. Once I put my A5 notebook (in a case) in there, there isn't room for too much else. Here is my notebook, boxy makeup case and market purse holding reusable shopping bags. On top of all this I piled some snacks (apple, yogurt and spork, granola bar). That was all the main compartment would hold. In the outside pockets I stashed wallet, phone, sunglasses, and keys.

I do adore this bag but thought another capacity reference might be useful.


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> I took my Lizzy to work today. Not something I usually do because I have a laptop, but I knew I wanted to run a few errands and leave my computer at the office when I did, so I carried Lizzy and my laptop in a separate sleeve.
> 
> Lizzy is a little too small for this purpose. Once I put my A5 notebook (in a case) in there, there isn't room for too much else. Here is my notebook, boxy makeup case and market purse holding reusable shopping bags. On top of all this I piled some snacks (apple, yogurt and spork, granola bar). That was all the main compartment would hold. In the outside pockets I stashed wallet, phone, sunglasses, and keys.
> 
> I do adore this bag but thought another capacity reference might be useful.


why can't I get my pics to post? is it easier from the cell?  NCC, I just loaded my lizzy last night, katherine wallet in  neon, small zip  lesportsac, readers with out a case, small savoy and a water bottle. it works  back zip, small notebook and checkbook. front pocket, large sunglasses and keys. front flat pocket, cell phone


----------



## NCC1701D

ravenangel said:


> why can't I get my pics to post? is it easier from the cell?  NCC, I just loaded my lizzy last night, katherine wallet in  neon, small zip  lesportsac, readers with out a case, small savoy and a water bottle. it works  back zip, small notebook and checkbook. front pocket, large sunglasses and keys. front flat pocket, cell phone



I can see your pic, yay! You do have to go to the advanced reply (it doesn't work in quick reply) and hit the paper clip to upload a file. The picture also has to be below 1500 pixels in height/width. But it works great as long as those two conditions are met.

I think what really helps me is that I switched to the Greta wallet which fits in the front flat pocket. If I had my larger wallet I'd have to keep it inside and it would really eat into the amount of space available for other stuff. The bag is actually the perfect size for most of my life, just a little tight for work when I want to carry more bulky stuff like the notebook, a coffee thermos, various lunch items and snacks, maybe a cardigan I don't feel like wearing on the commute, etc... Sounds like a lot but all this fits great into Alex so I tend to use that instead--you can load it up but it doesn't feel like a large bag. But you got a lot into your Lizzy!


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> I can see your pic, yay! You do have to go to the advanced reply (it doesn't work in quick reply) and hit the paper clip to upload a file. The picture also has to be below 1500 pixels in height/width. But it works great as long as those two conditions are met.
> 
> I think what really helps me is that I switched to the Greta wallet which fits in the front flat pocket. If I had my larger wallet I'd have to keep it inside and it would really eat into the amount of space available for other stuff. The bag is actually the perfect size for most of my life, just a little tight for work when I want to carry more bulky stuff like the notebook, a coffee thermos, various lunch items and snacks, maybe a cardigan I don't feel like wearing on the commute, etc... Sounds like a lot but all this fits great into Alex so I tend to use that instead--you can load it up but it doesn't feel like a large bag. But you got a lot into your Lizzy!


I finally got the pics up cause the powered to be finally put a little note there about the size of the file. finally. 
ok, the skeptic admits she likes lizzy, still not in love with the shape but I can see her being a better grab and go bag than Paige for me. it still reminds me of a camera bag but I do like the two straps. you all talked me into getting one, serious enabling ladies!!
 now I will try to post some pics for the pics thread. thanks NCC!


----------



## ravenangel

this is Clara in Khaki from 2009. NOT>> posted wrong pic. need to work on my vision since this eye surgery!


----------



## ravenangel

Darn, obviously I posted the wrong picture, that is not Clara.


----------



## j0yc3

madgratess said:


> Plum sutton arrived today! The color is beautiful...deep and saturated (usual MZW). It has some blue undertones, but is very purple. It's completely different from eggplant, and somewhat lighter than the plum shade that they did a few years back. So happy with this color - and I already know that sutton is fantastic, so it's definitely a keeper!



Twins!!! I absolutely love mines!!!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> why can't I get my pics to post? is it easier from the cell?  NCC, I just loaded my lizzy last night, katherine wallet in  neon, small zip  lesportsac, readers with out a case, small savoy and a water bottle. it works  back zip, small notebook and checkbook. front pocket, large sunglasses and keys. front flat pocket, cell phone




Looks like your getting the pic thing down with NCC's tips.   But, try pic posts with TPF app on iPhone...really easy.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Looks like your getting the pic thing down with NCC's tips.   But, try pic posts with TPF app on iPhone...really easy.


thanks Reba,  give me some time to play with it.


----------



## mariposa08

I always use tinypic.com because my pictures are always too large and I don't know how to resize them. I just upload to tinypic and copy the link over here.


----------



## madgratess

j0yc3 said:


> Twins!!! I absolutely love mines!!!



Yay!! I'm using mine today  color is so gorgeous and I've already gotten two compliments - one on bag, one on color!!


----------



## ravenangel

Ok. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here is my new baby jane in plum


----------



## ravenangel

You might have created a monster. Thanks Reba. By Jove, she's got it!


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648368
> View attachment 2648369
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby jane in plum



Wow that is beautiful!!!!! Thank you for sharing. &#128525;


----------



## ravenangel

This is eggplant Frankie next to plum baby. Natural daylight indoors


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> You might have created a monster. Thanks Reba. By Jove, she's got it!





With your collection....and easy pic posting....we expect the Ravenangel catalog...


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> With your collection....and easy pic posting....we expect the Ravenangel catalog...


I am starting to rehome, my lifestyle does not warrant having so many beauties. I am feeling guilty and a bit ocd.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> I am starting to rehome, my lifestyle does not warrant having so many beauties. I am feeling guilty and a bit ocd.




If your looking for guidance/judgement on that....this probably isn't the group of women to help...ha ha...if it makes you happy and not causing any harm...it's all good.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba, you are funny! which brings to mind, have not seen my other funny lady here is a while. Asian Lily where are you?


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Reba, you are funny! which brings to mind, have not seen my other funny lady here is a while. Asian Lily where are you?




Maybe she got the good guidance/judgement that we need. &#128540;


----------



## Funaek

Reba said:


> Looks like your getting the pic thing down with NCC's tips.   But, try pic posts with TPF app on iPhone...really easy.



Yeah I also find it easiest to post pics via the phone app. Tried doing it on the computer one time and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## NCC1701D

ravenangel said:


> Reba, you are funny! which brings to mind, have not seen my other funny lady here is a while. Asian Lily where are you?



I PM'ed her a little while back, it sounds like she is having a busy summer and hasn't had much free time for tPF. Hoping she comes back when things settle down!

Your Plum Baby Jane is to die for.


----------



## ravenangel

Hayley. Which brand new one will leave? Keeping Prussian Blue, so either rust or olive. Love all three.


----------



## makn808

Ravenangel, I soooo want to see your entire collection! It must be amazing!


----------



## ravenangel

Ncc  I am sending these pics so you can add them to the pics only thread. You are the person doing that right? Hope my memory is serving me correctly. let me know if you read this before I do too many. btw, PB, and olive were 2013 rust was earlier, probably 2011 or 12.

do not know the years on the Alice's, but they have the old mzw small logo lining. 
 thank you. 
 more later if you want to add them.


----------



## ravenangel

These are the Alice bags Alice and Little Alice.


----------



## handbag*girl

handbag*girl said:


> I bought a bag from the FOTH sale. I ordered it the day after Memorial Day and still haven't received it. Is anyone else having this issue. I'll have to give them a call today I guess.


I called FOTH and they said that they accidentally sent my bag to the wrong address and it had come back to them and they hadn't realized it. It's a little frustrating as it had been two weeks. I bought a sapphire belle in the Nordies sale so I decided to get a refund. The good news is the belle has been perfect for work.


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone know what colors the belle is coming in for fall?


----------



## mariposa08

handbag*girl said:


> Does anyone know what colors the belle is coming in for fall?



ETA:  Found the exact info
cocoa with gld
midnight with gld
espresso with silver


----------



## NCC1701D

ravenangel said:


> Ncc  I am sending these pics so you can add them to the pics only thread. You are the person doing that right? Hope my memory is serving me correctly. let me know if you read this before I do too many. btw, PB, and olive were 2013 rust was earlier, probably 2011 or 12.
> 
> do not know the years on the Alice's, but they have the old mzw small logo lining.
> thank you.
> more later if you want to add them.



No, I have not added pics to the thread (other than my own). Everyone has been adding their own pics. Same procedure, just in a different thread.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Hayley. Which brand new one will leave? Keeping Prussian Blue, so either rust or olive. Love all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648392
> View attachment 2648393
> View attachment 2648394




That's a tough call. That Rust looks awfully pretty for the Fall...such a Sophie's Choice moment...


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> These are the Alice bags Alice and Little Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648413
> View attachment 2648414




I had a Navy Alice...was a little too big..bothered my shoulder...but loved it...that Little Alice is adorable.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> That's a tough call. That Rust looks awfully pretty for the Fall...such a Sophie's Choice moment...


oy vey Reba,  you are cracking me up all morning! ok, share some of your beauties now!


----------



## ravenangel

NCC1701D said:


> No, I have not added pics to the thread (other than my own). Everyone has been adding their own pics. Same procedure, just in a different thread.


ok, can do that!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> oy vey Reba,  you are cracking me up all morning! ok, share some of your beauties now!




My beauties are a small collection, most of which are your least favorite camera bag style!  They are posted on the Pic thread.   I love almost all styles...my considerations are lifestyle  (mostly casual) and shoulder friendly (small-light and cross-body option).


----------



## madgratess

ravenangel said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648368
> View attachment 2648369
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby jane in plum



I feel like the plum sutton looks like a totally different color than the plum Bedford. It's strange. They are still both beautiful purples...just very different.


----------



## ravenangel

Plum baby jane pre fall 2014


----------



## dcooney4

ravenangel said:


> View attachment 2648435
> View attachment 2648436
> View attachment 2648437
> 
> 
> Hayley in olive with rose gold
> Rust with gold
> Prussian Blue with gold



Great Photos!


----------



## makn808

madgratess said:


> I feel like the plum sutton looks like a totally different color than the plum Bedford. It's strange. They are still both beautiful purples...just very different.



I seem to recall some discussion on this earlier... Ladies speculated it was the way light reflected off the two different materials I think? The Bedford seems deeper with the slightest red undertone, whereas the sutton seems lighter with a hint of blue? At least that's how it reads on my mini.

But you are right, both so beautiful!  Seems all mzw purples are amazing!


----------



## madgratess

makn808 said:


> I seem to recall some discussion on this earlier... Ladies speculated it was the way light reflected off the two different materials I think? The Bedford seems deeper with the slightest red undertone, whereas the sutton seems lighter with a hint of blue? At least that's how it reads on my mini.
> 
> But you are right, both so beautiful!  Seems all mzw purples are amazing!



Yep- I was part of that discussion, but I feel like this difference is more obvious than the berry or olive. Doesn't seem to be purely a light reflection issue. Idk, just a bit strange. It's making me still want a Bedford bag in plum now!! I was hoping sutton would quench my need for plum...but, alas, no such luck


----------



## makn808

madgratess said:


> Yep- I was part of that discussion, but I feel like this difference is more obvious than the berry or olive. Doesn't seem to be purely a light reflection issue. Idk, just a bit strange. It's making me still want a Bedford bag in plum now!! I was hoping sutton would quench my need for plum...but, alas, no such luck



You're totally right... The berry difference seemed almost negligible versus the plum. Seems like the consensus is you can never have too many mzw - go for it!  we are such enablers!


----------



## ravenangel

now that I know how to do it, I posted lots of pics on the pics only thread. I don't have nearly the pretty collection some of you have!


----------



## makn808

ravenangel said:


> now that I know how to do it, I posted lots of pics on the pics only thread. I don't have nearly the pretty collection some of you have!



Your collection is gorgeous! Such beautiful colors!


----------



## ravenangel

makn808 said:


> Your collection is gorgeous! Such beautiful colors!


thank you, I LOVE color, I am no longer working so I need color for my jeans and casual clothes. I do have black bags, alice, sophie, coco, but I rather wear color.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> now that I know how to do it, I posted lots of pics on the pics only thread. I don't have nearly the pretty collection some of you have!




Wanna trade....just kidding..all so pretty and varied...jealous!


----------



## Reba

Ravenangel...you must feel like a kid in a candy store everyday deciding which to carry. Thank you for sharing pictures.


----------



## Reba

What is that bag on the email?  So pretty!!


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> now that I know how to do it, I posted lots of pics on the pics only thread. I don't have nearly the pretty collection some of you have!



Is your pink tassel on the Lizzy from mzw or somewhere else? I love it.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Is your pink tassel on the Lizzy from mzw or somewhere else? I love it.


Hi Mariposa, 
 the tassel is one of  four I bought at the Kate Spade outlet in Rehoboth. I am happy to pick them up for anyone if they want one. they were not expensive, around $22. there is a coach outlet there but they never have any good charms, I posted about this on FB a while ago. 
 the tassels came in white, bright green, pink, silver and a turquoise. don't know if they still have them, it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648368
> View attachment 2648369
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby jane in plum




Woah, baby. Woah!


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> You might have created a monster. Thanks Reba. By Jove, she's got it!




And we love it!! Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> Hi Mariposa,
> the tassel is one of  four I bought at the Kate Spade outlet in Rehoboth. I am happy to pick them up for anyone if they want one. they were not expensive, around $22. there is a coach outlet there but they never have any good charms, I posted about this on FB a while ago.
> the tassels came in white, bright green, pink, silver and a turquoise. don't know if they still have them, it was a few weeks ago.



It's really pretty. Thanks for the offer to buy one. I'll look around here first but I appreciate it.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?



I wish I didn't live on the other side of the country. Have fun! Take pictures and notes for us!


----------



## estrie

handbag*girl said:


> I called FOTH and they said that they accidentally sent my bag to the wrong address and it had come back to them and they hadn't realized it. It's a little frustrating as it had been two weeks. I bought a sapphire belle in the Nordies sale so I decided to get a refund. The good news is the belle has been perfect for work.




Bummer about the FotH package. What did you order from then again? Love that you love Belle though


----------



## ravenangel

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


oh, I want to go, but I have to take the train to NY, get a dog sitter and stay overnight. oh, wish I could, really want to! how can I do this!


----------



## jwrightmc

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


Oh! I would love to go if I could get up there from Philly in time.  But I haven't received that e-mail yet.


----------



## estrie

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?




Oooh ahhh, the round trip time is still a bit much for me on a week day. That patten is beautiful.


----------



## ravenangel

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


is this the new chelsea butterfly tote? you all know this papillon person is getting that! I did not get this email yet.


----------



## ravenangel

jwrightmc said:


> Oh! I would love to go if I could get up there from Philly in time.  But I haven't received that e-mail yet.


I would meet you in Philly! but it is going to be late getting back and I have to get back down to the DE beaches.


----------



## jwrightmc

ravenangel said:


> I would meet you in Philly! but it is going to be late getting back and I have to get back down to the DE beaches.


Oh!  I'd love to meet you Ravenangel!  I would contemplate driving to NYC but during the week probably the train would be our best bet.


----------



## ravenangel

jwrightmc said:


> Oh!  I'd love to meet you Ravenangel!  I would contemplate driving to NYC but during the week probably the train would be our best bet.


too bad DH will be away on business, i would normally just dump everything (dogs) on him. well, still have time to figure this out, maybe.


----------



## makn808

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?



Gah! I'm not even on the same continent. Sigh. If you ladies get together, do take pics and post here or on fb! Have fun!


----------



## ravenangel

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


ok, this came by email? oh, if I don't get there yo have to promise to send pics live! please! ha ha.


----------



## smoores

ravenangel said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648368
> View attachment 2648369
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby jane in plum



LOVE the color!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Shakalaka

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?




I didn't get the email but I live close in NJ and work in the city. Wish I could go!! It's my sons' birthdays (same day, two years apart)!!


----------



## Sharkpoint

Ravenangel
Love your collection. In your pic, plum color looks like currant a lot


----------



## alexis77

Hello all. I haven't posted in some time, but am a huge MZ Wallace fan. Just purchased my 3rd bag yesterday-a final sale mahogany lizzy. I get more compliments on my MZ Wallace bags than on any other bag I've ever worn (even LV, BV, Tods). They are so well made, durable, and look classy.


----------



## madgratess

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?



I'm considering it!! I'll let you know if I can figure it out  would be such fun to meet up!


----------



## madgratess

Shakalaka said:


> I didn't get the email but I live close in NJ and work in the city. Wish I could go!! It's my sons' birthdays (same day, two years apart)!!



Where are your priorities lady?!?! Just kidding lol! Hope your boys have happy birthdays


----------



## ravenangel

alexis77 said:


> Hello all. I haven't posted in some time, but am a huge MZ Wallace fan. Just purchased my 3rd bag yesterday-a final sale mahogany lizzy. I get more compliments on my MZ Wallace bags than on any other bag I've ever worn (even LV, BV, Tods). They are so well made, durable, and look classy.


Hi Alexis, love your greys! do you do the annual meet up in Dewey Beach E? I live close by and my GF has 2. lmk!


----------



## dcblam

ravenangel said:


> Hayley. Which brand new one will leave? Keeping Prussian Blue, so either rust or olive. Love all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648392
> View attachment 2648393
> View attachment 2648394



OOOH, hard decision.   Love both of the colors.  Maybe the Rust is more opposite the Blue???  So, keep Rusty????


----------



## dcblam

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?



Wish I could.......PLEASE report back and SO SO SO wishing for this print in a different color way in Baby Sutton!!!!!!


----------



## dcblam

alexis77 said:


> Hello all. I haven't posted in some time, but am a huge MZ Wallace fan. Just purchased my 3rd bag yesterday-a final sale mahogany lizzy. I get more compliments on my MZ Wallace bags than on any other bag I've ever worn (even LV, BV, Tods). They are so well made, durable, and look classy.



Nicely said!  Enjoy your new Lizzy.  
I saw a woman yesterday carrying a Hayley and made a compliment - she said that she's amazed that I recognized the bag (HAH, if only she knew) and that it's the one bag that she carries that gets the most attention.


----------



## ravenangel

dcblam said:


> Nicely said!  Enjoy your new Lizzy.
> I saw a woman yesterday carrying a Hayley and made a compliment - she said that she's amazed that I recognized the bag (HAH, if only she knew) and that it's the one bag that she carries that gets the most attention.


a secret sisterhood.


----------



## nyshopaholic

madgratess said:


> I'm considering it!! I'll let you know if I can figure it out  would be such fun to meet up!




Yay! I would love some company &#128522;


----------



## DouplePMama

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


OMG I wish I could go! I would be soooo grateful to anybody that goes and could post pictures of the new Belle colors. I'm looking to get a new one for fall and thinking about the Cocoa or Espresso.


----------



## ravenangel

DouplePMama said:


> OMG I wish I could go! I would be soooo grateful to anybody that goes and could post pictures of the new Belle colors. I'm looking to get a new one for fall and thinking about the Cocoa or Espresso.


cocoa and midnight will have gold hdd and espresso will have silver. I have seen cocoa in a baby jane and it is gorgeous.


----------



## alexis77

ravenangel said:


> Hi Alexis, love your greys! do you do the annual meet up in Dewey Beach E? I live close by and my GF has 2. lmk!


 
Hi there! No, we dont go to the Dewey Beach meetup, but many from our adoption group do though. I have heard it is wonderful!


----------



## alexis77

dcblam said:


> Nicely said! Enjoy your new Lizzy.
> I saw a woman yesterday carrying a Hayley and made a compliment - she said that she's amazed that I recognized the bag (HAH, if only she knew) and that it's the one bag that she carries that gets the most attention.


 
EXACTLY! I was in NYC for a Broadway show at the beginning of May and saw quite a few ladies carrying MZ Wallace bags. In the restroom at the theater, I complimented a woman on her bag (she had baby Jane). She was surprised, then I turned and showed her my Mia that was slung across my body. I love that it is a below-the radar, "in the know" type of brand!


----------



## ravenangel

News Flash and update re new releases

ok, just off the phone with MZW
here is what I got.

1. the bag on the invite is not the Chelsea, it is either the new kingston or new mayfair. I will have the answer by the end of the day.
2. she is checking about taking pictures at event but these have all been sold wholesale by now so probably no problem. answer later today. 
3.the butterfly pattern will be on three new bags. details of each bag later today. the styes are named kingston, Mayfair and chelsea, the Chelsea is kind of like a longchamp tote.
4.there will be lots of accessories, iPad case, computer case, no I do not know the sizing!
5. there is a small item called the inez, might be a wallet, do not know yet
6.there will be small, medium and large metro totes.
also, bourdeaux releases in August and there will be color blocks of espresso and black
ruby and bourdeaux
black and navy
that is all for now. when I get her answers to my questions I will post them.


----------



## Hirisa

alexis77 said:


> Hello all. I haven't posted in some time, but am a huge MZ Wallace fan. Just purchased my 3rd bag yesterday-a final sale mahogany lizzy. I get more compliments on my MZ Wallace bags than on any other bag I've ever worn (even LV, BV, Tods). They are so well made, durable, and look classy.


My collection of four is not enough for me yet- I still need a Belle for every season!  Nice to meet another MZ lover!


----------



## Hirisa

dcblam said:


> Nicely said!  Enjoy your new Lizzy.
> I saw a woman yesterday carrying a Hayley and made a compliment - she said that she's amazed that I recognized the bag (HAH, if only she knew) and that it's the one bag that she carries that gets the most attention.



This made me smile! Hayley was my first MZ, and that bag _always_ gets complimented. Hayley was also the bag that converted my very frugal best friend into a MZ Wallace fanatic- what is it about that particular model, I wonder?

The MZ sisterhood is growing!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> News Flash and update re new releases
> 
> ok, just off the phone with MZW
> here is what I got.
> 
> 1. the bag on the invite is not the Chelsea, it is either the new kingston or new mayfair. I will have the answer by the end of the day.
> 2. she is checking about taking pictures at event but these have all been sold wholesale by now so probably no problem. answer later today.
> 3.the butterfly pattern will be on three new bags. details of each bag later today. the styes are named kingston, Mayfair and chelsea, the Chelsea is kind of like a longchamp tote.
> 4.there will be lots of accessories, iPad case, computer case, no I do not know the sizing!
> 5. there is a small item called the inez, might be a wallet, do not know yet
> 6.there will be small, medium and large metro totes.
> also, bourdeaux releases in August and there will be color blocks of espresso and black
> ruby and bourdeaux
> black and navy
> that is all for now. when I get her answers to my questions I will post them.




If you have an opportunity in conversation with MZW, can you ask what Nordstrom might have for MZW in their Anniversary Sale?


----------



## NCC1701D

NamkhaDrolma posted a picture of the Chelsea in the old thread. I hope this picture works but if not, it is at post #6839 in the old thread.


----------



## handbag*girl

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?



I didn't get an invite to this  bummer


----------



## Reba

handbag*girl said:


> I didn't get an invite to this  bummer




It says forward to a friend on the bottom...have someone who knows your email forward it!


----------



## estrie

alexis77 said:


> EXACTLY! I was in NYC for a Broadway show at the beginning of May and saw quite a few ladies carrying MZ Wallace bags. In the restroom at the theater, I complimented a woman on her bag (she had baby Jane). She was surprised, then I turned and showed her my Mia that was slung across my body. I love that it is a below-the radar, "in the know" type of brand!




Yes!!! And the obsession totally spreads through social contact


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Which website shows Fern color truer to real life..Nordstrom, or MZW?  And if you have a chance in upcoming days, would love to see a picture. Thanks.




Have you had a chance to match Fern up to some of the clothes in your wardrobe?  Do you think it will be a very versatile color?


----------



## Reba

Oops....meant for that to be a question for Luvsall...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Francis is heavier than those two ( haven't weighed it but can definitely feel the difference). Lots of zippers because of all the pockets, plus the lock, cross body strap and rolled handles make it heavier.


Yes, agree. Jane is much lighter than Francis and Frankie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oops....meant for that to be a question for Luvsall...


Hi, I can post a pic tomorrow. It is a grayish green, so I think it is pretty neutral. The leather trim also leans toward gray. I am not a summer-only color person because winter is 6 mos of the year here, and I think I can probably use Fern all year round.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> I feel like the plum sutton looks like a totally different color than the plum Bedford. It's strange. They are still both beautiful purples...just very different.


Yes, I noticed this. Saw them both in person...they are different. Glad that you are enjoying your new Sutton!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> You're totally right... The berry difference seemed almost negligible versus the plum. Seems like the consensus is you can never have too many mzw - go for it!  we are such enablers!


Agree with this. I compared my Berry bags and they are very close. Plum is definitely more different. It's not a light reflection thing...I think it is just about different fabrics and how they take one color of dye vs. another.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I totally want to go to  this! Anyone else in?


This print is more beautiful than I expected. Love it. Love this satchel too!


----------



## dcooney4

I got to see the new colors in person. The fern is nice but a bit to light for me. The plum however is just my cup of tea. If lizzy comes out in this color I will be in trouble.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I got to see the new colors in person. The fern is nice but a bit to light for me. The plum however is just my cup of tea. If lizzy comes out in this color I will be in trouble.




Did it look like Currant to you...?


----------



## dcooney4

Very close, a bit more purple.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> I got to see the new colors in person. The fern is nice but a bit to light for me. The plum however is just my cup of tea. If lizzy comes out in this color I will be in trouble.


Lizzy is NOT coming out in Plum but it is coming out in Boutdeaux with silver, 8/1 espresso with silver 9/1, cocoa with gold 7/1

hope that helps you all. make yourself a note.


----------



## alexis77

Is mahogany "warmer" or more "orange" than chocolate?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Did it look like Currant to you...?


imo, a truer purple than currant.


----------



## ravenangel

alexis77 said:


> Is mahogany "warmer" or more "orange" than chocolate?


I have mahogany bag. it is not a deep dark brown, it has some "life" to it. and with the rose gold hdw it appears "brighter" than the deeper chocolate. the new cocoa color is gorgeous, will e out soon. and then deep espresso color later on. cocoa will have gold, espresso will have silver.


----------



## madgratess

alexis77 said:


> Is mahogany "warmer" or more "orange" than chocolate?



It's definitely a warmer color than chocolate. There's maybe more of a gold/bronze sheen to it, but it's not brassy. It's really a beautiful shade and a great neutral. I love the mahogany!!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> I have mahogany bag. it is not a deep dark brown, it has some "life" to it. and with the rose gold hdw it appears "brighter" than the deeper chocolate. the new cocoa color is gorgeous, will e out soon. and then deep espresso color later on. cocoa will have gold, espresso will have silver.




I love Mahogany too, but have been resisting since I have 2 Rosegold hardware bags already. I am holding out for Espresso or Bordeaux...both have silver hardware and sound like they would be pretty.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> Lizzy is NOT coming out in Plum but it is coming out in Boutdeaux with silver, 8/1 espresso with silver 9/1, cocoa with gold 7/1
> 
> hope that helps you all. make yourself a note.


Clara is coming in cocoa, right?


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Clara is coming in cocoa, right?


that is what I was told&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> that is what I was told...



Thank you!


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you!


you're welcome sweetie.


----------



## dcooney4

ravenangel said:


> Lizzy is NOT coming out in Plum but it is coming out in Boutdeaux with silver, 8/1 espresso with silver 9/1, cocoa with gold 7/1
> 
> hope that helps you all. make yourself a note.



Thank you!


----------



## alexis77

Thanks to all who answered my question on mahogany. It sounds as if it will be a perfect summer neutral!


----------



## Lanine

ravenangel said:


> Lizzy is NOT coming out in Plum but it is coming out in Boutdeaux with silver, 8/1 espresso with silver 9/1, cocoa with gold 7/1
> 
> hope that helps you all. make yourself a note.



Would you happen to know what styles will be available in the Espresso and Bordeaux colors? The Bordeaux sounds gorgeous, probably similar to oxblood? BTW there is a Lizzy currant on eBay right now, pretty low starting too!


----------



## madgratess

Lanine said:


> Would you happen to know what styles will be available in the Espresso and Bordeaux colors? The Bordeaux sounds gorgeous, probably similar to oxblood? BTW there is a Lizzy currant on eBay right now, pretty low starting too!



I'm hoping the Bordeaux will be closer to the claret color they had awhile ago. It was GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lanine

madgratess said:


> I'm hoping the Bordeaux will be closer to the claret color they had awhile ago. It was GORGEOUS!



They should totally bring back the claret color! It's such a deep rich mauve color, very unique. The Merlot was such a pretty color too. Just need these colors with silver hardware!


----------



## NCC1701D

alexis77 said:


> Thanks to all who answered my question on mahogany. It sounds as if it will be a perfect summer neutral!



A lot of people felt it was a fall/winter only bag (and it did come out for fall) but personally I love it for summer. It's a year-round color for me. It is a rich red-brown, very close to the color of actual mahogany.


----------



## piky1

I stopped by Nordstroms in Oakbrook and they had some of the new styles.  The Fern was lighter that I expected and the Jane Tote much more attractive (would buy in one of the reddish fall colors. The Elisabeth was huge!


----------



## Sharkpoint

piky1 said:


> I stopped by Nordstroms in Oakbrook and they had some of the new styles.  The Fern was lighter that I expected and the Jane Tote much more attractive (would buy in one of the reddish fall colors. The Elisabeth was huge!



Thank you for posted these pictures.


----------



## Hirisa

Wow, fern looks so different than it does on either Nordstrom's or MZ's own site. I'm more intrigued by it now. Thanks for posting those!


----------



## carrieongrove

Lanine said:


> They should totally bring back the claret color! It's such a deep rich mauve color, very unique. The Merlot was such a pretty color too. Just need these colors with silver hardware!


I have a Clara in Claret that was in exile at the back of my closet. Rediscovered it this spring and am in love all over again! I can't get enough of the wines, plums, purples, etc.

I feel badly bc I haven't been able to keep up with the thread that much, but I do have a bit of a dilemma and wanted to put it to the board: I bought the Doris wallet in Berry through the sale and while it is gorgeous and a good wallet in terms of organization, it is showing scratches already! I've been very careful with it but am concerned that it's going to look awful in a matter of months. I emailed MZW a few minutes ago but just wondering if anyone has had experience with returning final sale items (contradiction in terms, yes) due to quality issues. I had an Anya Hindmarch vachetta leather wallet for years and it did not look like this.


----------



## Bagladywh

I'm new to posting on this  board but have many MZWs (6+, all bought on sales/promotions) and this thread helped me pull the trigger on a Juniper Lizzy awhile back (completely happy). I'm craving  a new bag and am back for more insight.

To answer your question I've only contacted customer service once and it was for an issue with a final sale bag, one of the leather pull tabs on a Collette zipper broke off and they couldn't repair it and had no more in stock. They offered a modest offer on a future order. Not huge and probably more of a goodwill effort. They did respond to emails quickly so you probably should, hear back soon even if isn't the news you want. Good luck


----------



## carrieongrove

Bagladywh said:


> To answer your question I've only contacted customer service once and it was for an issue with a final sale bag, one of the leather pull tabs on a Collette zipper broke off and they couldn't repair it and had no more in stock. They offered a modest offer on a future order. Not huge and probably more of a goodwill effort. They did respond to emails quickly so you probably should, hear back soon even if isn't the news you want. Good luck



Hmm interesting. Thanks for your input! I guess there's some hope.  Will report back once I hear from them.


----------



## dcooney4

carrieongrove said:


> I have a Clara in Claret that was in exile at the back of my closet. Rediscovered it this spring and am in love all over again! I can't get enough of the wines, plums, purples, etc.
> 
> I feel badly bc I haven't been able to keep up with the thread that much, but I do have a bit of a dilemma and wanted to put it to the board: I bought the Doris wallet in Berry through the sale and while it is gorgeous and a good wallet in terms of organization, it is showing scratches already! I've been very careful with it but am concerned that it's going to look awful in a matter of months. I emailed MZW a few minutes ago but just wondering if anyone has had experience with returning final sale items (contradiction in terms, yes) due to quality issues. I had an Anya Hindmarch vachetta leather wallet for years and it did not look like this.



Have you tried a leather moisturizer? Wait till after you hear back from them. But I have had luck with other brands that scratch easily with it.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> Have you tried a leather moisturizer? Wait till after you hear back from them. But I have had luck with other brands that scratch easily with it.


which one do you like DC?


----------



## mariposa08

I have the Lexi in berry and it scratches really easily. I figured I was just stuck with it, would love to know if a good leather conditioner that could help!


----------



## NCC1701D

piky1 said:


> I stopped by Nordstroms in Oakbrook and they had some of the new styles.  The Fern was lighter that I expected and the Jane Tote much more attractive (would buy in one of the reddish fall colors. The Elisabeth was huge!



Jeez, I need to go to Oakbrook! Michigan Ave. and Old Orchard never have much these days. Was Fern lighter in person than it appears in this pic?


----------



## dcooney4

Apple care leather moisturizer.


----------



## dcooney4

NCC1701D said:


> Jeez, I need to go to Oakbrook! Michigan Ave. and Old Orchard never have much these days. Was Fern lighter in person than it appears in this pic?



I did seem lighter to me.


----------



## handbag*girl

piky1 said:


> I stopped by Nordstroms in Oakbrook and they had some of the new styles.  The Fern was lighter that I expected and the Jane Tote much more attractive (would buy in one of the reddish fall colors. The Elisabeth was huge!



Is the center section of the Jane Tote Open? Could the Jane Tote be sort of an everyday bag or is it too large)?


----------



## piky1

NCC1701D said:


> Jeez, I need to go to Oakbrook! Michigan Ave. and Old Orchard never have much these days. Was Fern lighter in person than it appears in this pic?



I thought it was lighter but not as gray as it appears.  I was a soft green - not as dark as the jackets that some talked about (unfortunately my dh still has one)


----------



## piky1

handbag*girl said:


> Is the center section of the Jane Tote Open? Could the Jane Tote be sort of an everyday bag or is it too large)?



The center was open - I think it may have a snap closure but could not swear to it. I would use it as an every day to work bag.  Not for laptop.  It was also not very heavy.  I did not expect to like it but I really did!


----------



## Missaggie

I've had various MZ Wallace bags through the years. I bought a leather wallet once of theirs. I can't remember the name but it had studs on it. That was the worst wallet I have ever had in terms of wear. It barely lasted a year.  It got completely worn around the edges in no time.


----------



## plumaplomb

I went to Nordstrom and tried the Baby Jane in Fern.  It was so pretty!  Very muted green -- a unique neutral.


----------



## madgratess

carrieongrove said:


> I have a Clara in Claret that was in exile at the back of my closet. Rediscovered it this spring and am in love all over again! I can't get enough of the wines, plums, purples, etc.
> 
> I feel badly bc I haven't been able to keep up with the thread that much, but I do have a bit of a dilemma and wanted to put it to the board: I bought the Doris wallet in Berry through the sale and while it is gorgeous and a good wallet in terms of organization, it is showing scratches already! I've been very careful with it but am concerned that it's going to look awful in a matter of months. I emailed MZW a few minutes ago but just wondering if anyone has had experience with returning final sale items (contradiction in terms, yes) due to quality issues. I had an Anya Hindmarch vachetta leather wallet for years and it did not look like this.



Oooh! Clara in claret! Lucky girl  would love to see some pics if you get a chance!


----------



## Lanine

plumaplomb said:


> I went to Nordstrom and tried the Baby Jane in Fern.  It was so pretty!  Very muted green -- a unique neutral.



On the Nordstrom website the Marlena in fern is much lighter in color than the Jane and baby Jane bags. Which color do you think is the most accurate in person? I love this color in the lighter green especially with silver hardware. I just received my mahogany Bea but not sure about the rose gold hardware since I wear all silver jewelry. Fern seems like a perfect neutral!


----------



## carrieongrove

madgratess said:


> Oooh! Clara in claret! Lucky girl  would love to see some pics if you get a chance!


Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).

In order: 
Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!

Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!


----------



## madgratess

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).
> 
> In order:
> Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
> Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
> Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
> Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!
> 
> Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!



Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!! I just found a nutmeg Francis that has that same blue lining as your Clara. Must've been the same collection! You have such a great group of MZ babies


----------



## ravenangel

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).
> 
> In order:
> Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
> Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
> Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
> Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!
> 
> Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!


beautiful carrie, I LOVE the claret Clara! wear in good health!


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).
> 
> In order:
> Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
> Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
> Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
> Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!
> 
> Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!



That color is gorgeous!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## gurlsaved

Calling all Hayley and Paige lovers! 

I am going on a trip to Europe in a couple weeks and I will be on trains, busses, cars, walking, planes, etc. I already have the Paige and I love her. I planned on taking her at my secondary carry on and using her as a sightseeing bag. But now that I look at my itinerary, I am thinking the Hayley might work better because there are more carrying options and its bigger...oh and that plum color is GORGEOUS!! 

Do you think I should get the Hayley or is the Paige probably good enough?  I was going to try to wait for all the fall colors to come out but the Hayley may get better use out of this trip. I would probably not bring the Paige at all if I had the Hayley. 

Thoughts from owners who use both or are partial to one over the other for traveling purposes, please chime in =). 

For Hayley peeps, Does the italian leather strap make the bag more comfortable to carry? My only beef with Paige is that it does hurt my shoulder sometimes when it is loaded and I have been carrying it all day. Not sure if thats just normal or maybe the Hayley can help. 

Thanks all!!


----------



## makn808

gurlsaved said:


> Calling all Hayley and Paige lovers!
> 
> I am going on a trip to Europe in a couple weeks and I will be on trains, busses, cars, walking, planes, etc. I already have the Paige and I love her. I planned on taking her at my secondary carry on and using her as a sightseeing bag. But now that I look at my itinerary, I am thinking the Hayley might work better because there are more carrying options and its bigger...oh and that plum color is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Do you think I should get the Hayley or is the Paige probably good enough?  I was going to try to wait for all the fall colors to come out but the Hayley may get better use out of this trip. I would probably not bring the Paige at all if I had the Hayley.
> 
> Thoughts from owners who use both or are partial to one over the other for traveling purposes, please chime in =).
> 
> For Hayley peeps, Does the italian leather strap make the bag more comfortable to carry? My only beef with Paige is that it does hurt my shoulder sometimes when it is loaded and I have been carrying it all day. Not sure if thats just normal or maybe the Hayley can help.
> 
> Thanks all!!



What do you plan on carrying while touring around? That might determine which bag works better.

Hayley is heavier than Paige empty, and for me I tend to fill space if I have it which makes Hayley very heavy in the end.  I used to think Paige was too small, but I'm trying to reconfigure how utilize the pockets to make it work - I ordered a plum Paige, couldn't resist the color!

The adjustable strap on Hayley felt the same to me as Paige. I never used the leather strap because it always slipped off my shoulder for some reason.

Have a wonderful European holiday!


----------



## gurlsaved

makn808 said:


> What do you plan on carrying while touring around? That might determine which bag works better.
> 
> Hayley is heavier than Paige empty, and for me I tend to fill space if I have it which makes Hayley very heavy in the end.  I used to think Paige was too small, but I'm trying to reconfigure how utilize the pockets to make it work - I ordered a plum Paige, couldn't resist the color!
> 
> The adjustable strap on Hayley felt the same to me as Paige. I never used the leather strap because it always slipped off my shoulder for some reason.
> 
> Have a wonderful European holiday!



Good point! I also tend to fill to capacity. I guess the Hayley would probably work better as a carry on since I can fit more in it (e.g., book, ipad, notebook, toiletries)...and so for when I am on planes, bus, and train, Hayley probably works better. But as a sightseeing purse, I can see Hayley getting too heavy and bulky. 

Congrats on your plum Paige!! I saw the plum IRL and so I really want something in that color =)


----------



## mariposa08

I prefer the Hayley. Hayley is one of my favorite mzw bags (along with the Belle, Francis, and Kate). I use my Hayley as an everyday bag and when we travel. I have a Paige as we'll but I've only used it once. I wanted to love it but it just wasn't quite big enough for me. The Hayley has been perfect. I don't use the leather strap though. I always carry it with just the nylon strap and shorten it if I want to carry it on my shoulder, but 90% of the time I use it cross body. It can get heavy if I load it up but I still think it's pretty comfortable to carry. I recently bought a Belle and I'm loving it as much as the Hayley, it's the perfect step up from Hayley. I don't know if it's bigger than what you need but it might be worth checking out as well. 

What are you wanting to carry in your bag on your trip?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).
> 
> 
> 
> In order:
> 
> Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
> 
> Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
> 
> Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
> 
> Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!




Lovely collection! Such rich colours.


----------



## makn808

gurlsaved said:


> Good point! I also tend to fill to capacity. I guess the Hayley would probably work better as a carry on since I can fit more in it (e.g., book, ipad, notebook, toiletries)...and so for when I am on planes, bus, and train, Hayley probably works better. But as a sightseeing purse, I can see Hayley getting too heavy and bulky.
> 
> Congrats on your plum Paige!! I saw the plum IRL and so I really want something in that color =)



I'm so excited for plum Paige. I missed out on eggplant and the older plum from years back, so when I saw this season's plum I jumped on it!


----------



## mariposa08

I wish they would have made the Belle in plum.


----------



## gurlsaved

mariposa08 said:


> I prefer the Hayley. Hayley is one of my favorite mzw bags (along with the Belle, Francis, and Kate). I use my Hayley as an everyday bag and when we travel. I have a Paige as we'll but I've only used it once. I wanted to love it but it just wasn't quite big enough for me. The Hayley has been perfect. I don't use the leather strap though. I always carry it with just the nylon strap and shorten it if I want to carry it on my shoulder, but 90% of the time I use it cross body. It can get heavy if I load it up but I still think it's pretty comfortable to carry. I recently bought a Belle and I'm loving it as much as the Hayley, it's the perfect step up from Hayley. I don't know if it's bigger than what you need but it might be worth checking out as well.
> 
> What are you wanting to carry in your bag on your trip?



Thanks for your input! 

My staple items will be book, iPad, small notebook, wallet, cosmetics bag (like market purse size), and small odds and ends. This will be for carry on. When I travel I usually end up adding more items along the way...this is why I like carrying a Longchamp since I can just keep adding. But I have fallen in love with crossbody styles and so the Paige and Hayley are winners. Paige will help me pair down and keep things to a minimum but Hayley will allow me to add those extra items such as husband's items as well. I'm leaning at trying the Hayley but I also want the italian leather strap to work for me too.


----------



## NCC1701D

It was actually right after a trip to London that I sold my Hayley and bought a Paige. Hayley was just too heavy, especially towards the end of a day of activities, and I agree that the size means it's more susceptible to being loaded up. Paige is the perfect size for travel, it holds just enough. I have since gone down to a Lizzy which is an option if you want the leather strap. It doesn't hold quite as much as Paige but will still handle necessities for a long day away from the hotel.


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> Calling all Hayley and Paige lovers!
> 
> I am going on a trip to Europe in a couple weeks and I will be on trains, busses, cars, walking, planes, etc. I already have the Paige and I love her. I planned on taking her at my secondary carry on and using her as a sightseeing bag. But now that I look at my itinerary, I am thinking the Hayley might work better because there are more carrying options and its bigger...oh and that plum color is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Do you think I should get the Hayley or is the Paige probably good enough?  I was going to try to wait for all the fall colors to come out but the Hayley may get better use out of this trip. I would probably not bring the Paige at all if I had the Hayley.
> 
> Thoughts from owners who use both or are partial to one over the other for traveling purposes, please chime in =).
> 
> For Hayley peeps, Does the italian leather strap make the bag more comfortable to carry? My only beef with Paige is that it does hurt my shoulder sometimes when it is loaded and I have been carrying it all day. Not sure if thats just normal or maybe the Hayley can help.
> 
> Thanks all!!




Maybe consider Lizzy...little deeper than Paige, not as cumbersome as Hayley for travel?


----------



## gurlsaved

NCC1701D said:


> It was actually right after a trip to London that I sold my Hayley and bought a Paige. Hayley was just too heavy, especially towards the end of a day of activities, and I agree that the size means it's more susceptible to being loaded up. Paige is the perfect size for travel, it holds just enough. I have since gone down to a Lizzy which is an option if you want the leather strap. It doesn't hold quite as much as Paige but will still handle necessities for a long day away from the hotel.



Thanks for sharing your experience. This helps. That is my concern with Hayley - its weight after a long day of walking. Now I am thinking of perhaps getting a Lizzy but packing it in my suitcase so I can use it for sightseeing...too many choices!


----------



## BethL

Does anyone plan to attend the MZ Wallace event in NYC next Tuesday? I hope someone can post pics of the new colors, especially cocoa and ruby! It'd be easier to make up my mind on what new bag to get if I knew more of what these colors looked like; they both sound interesting. I WISH MZW was better about posting more preview photos of their colors---did they ever used to do that and they don't now, or is this the way it's always been?


----------



## ravenangel

BethL said:


> Does anyone plan to attend the MZ Wallace event in NYC next Tuesday? I hope someone can post pics of the new colors, especially cocoa and ruby! It'd be easier to make up my mind on what new bag to get if I knew more of what these colors looked like; they both sound interesting. I WISH MZW was better about posting more preview photos of their colors---did they ever used to do that and they don't now, or is this the way it's always been?


this is how they build anticipation and excitement. great marketing on their part, slow releases, frustrates, all of us! I have heard all the colors are gorgeous. I have seen cocoa, it is a beautiful cocoa powder shade of brown.where? bloomingdales has a cocoa baby jane in NYC, alas, they do not post MZW on line.


----------



## dcooney4

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).
> 
> In order:
> Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
> Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
> Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
> Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!
> 
> Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!



Beautiful Collection!


----------



## carrieongrove

Thanks so much for all the kind words!!


----------



## DouplePMama

mariposa08 said:


> I wish they would have made the Belle in plum.


Me too! So sad they didn't.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> this is how they build anticipation and excitement. great marketing on their part, slow releases, frustrates, all of us! I have heard all the colors are gorgeous. I have seen cocoa, it is a beautiful cocoa powder shade of brown.where? bloomingdales has a cocoa baby jane in NYC, alas, they do not post MZW on line.




Is it going to be similar to this? Or darker?

This is shade was called latte.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Is it going to be similar to this? Or darker?
> 
> This is shade was called latte.


very close but with dark handles


----------



## dcooney4

I was hoping it would be darker.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I was hoping it would be darker.



Me too


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> very close but with dark handles



Thanks!


----------



## Bagladywh

This is my first time posting something new to this forum so I apologize if I am doing something wrong...

I own several MZW bags and just ordered my wallet--the neon pink Katherine. I chose the style as I needed more space (had an older billfold style and wanted more card slots). At first I was unsure about the color but seeing some of the photos posted here sold me on it. I loved it even more when I opened the box! 

Needless to say I was excited when I transitioned my stuff over...BUT my heart sank when it didn't fit in the zip compartment of my bag (currently using a little Alice)...then tested in a Jane. 

SO I have two questions: 1) For those using this wallet do just keep it loose in your bag? Not sure if this is going to do it for me. 2) Do you have any recommendations for wallets that have plenty of card storage (6+) that still fit the zipper section? MZW or other brands.

TIA!


----------



## ravenangel

It is darker, quite a bit. Like a cocoa mix


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Bagladywh said:


> This is my first time posting something new to this forum so I apologize if I am doing something wrong...
> 
> I own several MZW bags and just ordered my wallet--the neon pink Katherine. I chose the style as I needed more space (had an older billfold style and wanted more card slots). At first I was unsure about the color but seeing some of the photos posted here sold me on it. I loved it even more when I opened the box!
> 
> Needless to say I was excited when I transitioned my stuff over...BUT my heart sank when it didn't fit in the zip compartment of my bag (currently using a little Alice)...then tested in a Jane.
> 
> SO I have two questions: 1) For those using this wallet do just keep it loose in your bag? Not sure if this is going to do it for me. 2) Do you have any recommendations for wallets that have plenty of card storage (6+) that still fit the zipper section? MZW or other brands.
> 
> TIA!




Hi Bagladywh, like you I like a wallet to fit in one of the front pockets but when that's not possible I'm ok with it in the main compartment of my bag. It actually feels more secure there. I think the Christopher wallet would fit in most MZW front pockets but some of those pockets are smaller than others so you really have to check size against the bags you plan to use the wallet with. 

I'm sorry the Katherine didn't meet your requirements. But it's such a cool piece, I hope you can make it work!


----------



## mariposa08

Look at this from their Instagram. Color looks beautiful.


----------



## ravenangel

Ohhhh, ahhhhh. Very pretty. That is either ruby or Boudreaux.


----------



## smoores

mariposa08 said:


> Look at this from their Instagram. Color looks beautiful.



Oh, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## smoores

MZ Wallace flat Savoy pouch in Eggplant and Kate in Pebble


----------



## smoores

Sorry, picture didn't load the first time.


----------



## mariko1217

mariposa08 said:


> Look at this from their Instagram. Color looks beautiful.




Beautiful. I like the color a lot!!


----------



## mariko1217

smoores said:


> MZ Wallace flat Savoy pouch in Eggplant and Kate in Pebble




Nice! I was eyeing on the pebble Kate too. It's gorgeous! 
And guess what, the seller of the eggplant flat savoy was me! 
Enjoy both of them!


----------



## ravenangel

smoores said:


> Sorry, picture didn't load the first time.


enjoy them, and when you tire of the eggplant, let me know!


----------



## NCC1701D

mariposa08 said:


> Look at this from their Instagram. Color looks beautiful.



Gorgeous color, and do we think that's a new overnight bag? It doesn't look like the Greenwich or the Tribeca.


----------



## Reba

NCC1701D said:


> Gorgeous color, and do we think that's a new overnight bag? It doesn't look like the Greenwich or the Tribeca.




?  And, is that silver or gold hardware. Need my bionic eyes...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> ?  And, is that silver or gold hardware. Need my bionic eyes...



I zoomed in and I think it's gold.


----------



## carrieongrove

Love the color, too!


----------



## mollieL77

Reba said:


> ?  And, is that silver or gold hardware. Need my bionic eyes...




My guess is Ruby with gold. I imagine Bordeaux to be darker.


----------



## mollieL77

NCC1701D said:


> Gorgeous color, and do we think that's a new overnight bag? It doesn't look like the Greenwich or the Tribeca.




I don't think it looks quite large enough to be an overnight bag like Greenwich. Hmmm. . .


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> ?  And, is that silver or gold hardware. Need my bionic eyes...




Does anyone have Ravenangel info memorized...which had silver Bordeaux or Ruby?   Ravenangel?


----------



## Reba

Actually, my brain is firing now, despite my migraine...Bordeaux has silver......must be RUBY!


----------



## ravenangel

mollieL77 said:


> My guess is Ruby with gold. I imagine Bordeaux to be darker.


if it is gold it is ruby, Mollie is right. 
gorgeous color, I am definitely going for the ruby and bourdeaux color block sutton. 

 I think that is either the new mayfair or Kingston, one has the cross body strap. they are LARGE.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> if it is gold it is ruby, Mollie is right.
> gorgeous color, I am definitely going for the ruby and bourdeaux color block sutton.
> 
> I think that is either the new mayfair or Kingston, one has the cross body strap. they are LARGE.


well, large to me. we will have measurements soon but I kinda recall being told by my small boutique they are about 14x7+x14&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;now don't hold me to that, but if my memory serves. not near my notes right now.


----------



## mollieL77

ravenangel said:


> well, large to me. we will have measurements soon but I kinda recall being told by my small boutique they are about 14x7+x14now don't hold me to that, but if my memory serves. not near my notes right now.




It definitely looks large to me too, just not large enough for an overnight bag.


----------



## Reba

mollieL77 said:


> It definitely looks large to me too, just not large enough for an overnight bag.




Looks like Big Bea...


----------



## Bagladywh

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hi Bagladywh, like you I like a wallet to fit in one of the front pockets but when that's not possible I'm ok with it in the main compartment of my bag. It actually feels more secure there. I think the Christopher wallet would fit in most MZW front pockets but some of those pockets are smaller than others so you really have to check size against the bags you plan to use the wallet with.
> 
> I'm sorry the Katherine didn't meet your requirements. But it's such a cool piece, I hope you can make it work!



Thanks for the input, my issue is that the wallet doesn't fit in the interior zippered compartment--that's where I tend to keep mine (feel like it's the most secure) most of the time unless I am being lazy/sloppy.  This was something my mother was always making sure worked in her bags so has probably been passed along to me  but maybe I shouldn't let it bother me.


----------



## mollieL77

Reba said:


> Looks like Big Bea...




Yes! Agreed . . . Like a redesign of Gigi which looked a bit like bea too.


----------



## ravenangel

flat pockets instead of the pouches.


----------



## smoores

mariko1217 said:


> Nice! I was eyeing on the pebble Kate too. It's gorgeous!
> And guess what, the seller of the eggplant flat savoy was me!
> Enjoy both of them!



I kind of thought that might be you.  Thanks! I've had the Pebble Kate forever, or at least it seems that way.


----------



## ravenangel

NEWS FLASH

 just spoke to the handbag manager at my Nordstroms that has a large MZW department. She has received her update for the July sale and this year there will be no MZW product featured in the Anniversary sale for Nordstroms. 
 I am sure we are all disappointed.


----------



## Lanine

For those of you interested in silver hardware there is a color called Anthracite coming out later this summer according to the lady I contacted at MZ Wallace. The color was described as a pretty deep gray and will be debuting in the Bea style. Not sure how different it will be from the Seagull? Seems to have lots of similar colors coming up...


----------



## honuhonu

Lanine said:


> For those of you interested in silver hardware there is a color called Anthracite coming out later this summer according to the lady I contacted at MZ Wallace. The color was described as a pretty deep gray and will be debuting in the Bea style. Not sure how different it will be from the Seagull? Seems to have lots of similar colors coming up...



Glad to hear about the confirmation of silver hardware!  Thank you.


----------



## honuhonu

ravenangel said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> just spoke to the handbag manager at my Nordstroms that has a large MZW department. She has received her update for the July sale and this year there will be no MZW product featured in the Anniversary sale for Nordstroms.
> I am sure we are all disappointed.



This is too bad, but we will have to press on!


----------



## mollieL77

Lanine said:


> For those of you interested in silver hardware there is a color called Anthracite coming out later this summer according to the lady I contacted at MZ Wallace. The color was described as a pretty deep gray and will be debuting in the Bea style. Not sure how different it will be from the Seagull? Seems to have lots of similar colors coming up...




Sounds like I'll be interested! Love Bea, love greys, and love silver hardware!!!


----------



## Lanine

mollieL77 said:


> Sounds like I'll be interested! Love Bea, love greys, and love silver hardware!!!



The color will be darker than smoke so much more practical. I have been looking for a Bea in silver hardware for years now! Can't wait to see the color!


----------



## mollieL77

Lanine said:


> The color will be darker than smoke so much more practical. I have been looking for a Bea in silver hardware for years now! Can't wait to see the color!




I have Bea in black lacquer with silver hardware and it's a favorite!


----------



## mariposa08

Did anyone go to the store event tonight??


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Did anyone go to the store event tonight??


if they did, they are probably still getting home with the travel and traffic.


----------



## j0yc3

I couldn't go to the store event today. But I'll be checking this thread for reports and pics!


----------



## sallyca

gurlsaved said:


> Calling all Hayley and Paige lovers!
> 
> I am going on a trip to Europe in a couple weeks and I will be on trains, busses, cars, walking, planes, etc. I already have the Paige and I love her. I planned on taking her at my secondary carry on and using her as a sightseeing bag. But now that I look at my itinerary, I am thinking the Hayley might work better because there are more carrying options and its bigger...oh and that plum color is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Do you think I should get the Hayley or is the Paige probably good enough?  I was going to try to wait for all the fall colors to come out but the Hayley may get better use out of this trip. I would probably not bring the Paige at all if I had the Hayley.
> 
> Thoughts from owners who use both or are partial to one over the other for traveling purposes, please chime in =).
> 
> 
> For Hayley peeps, Does the italian leather strap make the bag more comfortable to carry? My only beef with Paige is that it does hurt my shoulder sometimes when it is loaded and I have been carrying it all day. Not sure if thats just normal or maybe the Hayley can help.
> 
> Thanks all!!



Mia is a fab bag for travel. A little bit more room than paige and it carries so well.  I have a paige and 3 mia's.  I had a Hayley but rehomed it.


----------



## mariposa08

Mzw has a few new things on their site in the summer shop. The metro tote is cute- studs are fun!!


----------



## smoores

j0yc3 said:


> I couldn't go to the store event today. But I'll be checking this thread for reports and pics!



You might get the report here but since this is a public forum MZW wouldn't allow any pictures taken to be posted here since they would be out before their releases.


----------



## smoores

Mz Wallace Kate in Navy and Pebble


----------



## mothbeast

Do we know when ruby is supposed to be out?


----------



## ravenangel

mothbeast said:


> Do we know when ruby is supposed to be out?


july


----------



## ladybug10

First time MZW poster here. I just purchase the Marlena in fern. I am planning on taking it with me to the amusement park with the kiddies. For those that have a Marlena, do you find it easy to get in and out of the bag?


----------



## BethL

Just curious---where are MZ Wallace bags made? does anyone know? It'd be nice if they were made in the USA but not many bags are.


----------



## mollieL77

BethL said:


> Just curious---where are MZ Wallace bags made? does anyone know? It'd be nice if they were made in the USA but not many bags are.




China


----------



## mothbeast

ravenangel said:


> july


Thank you!

May have to do a closet pursge before then. I hope it comes in one of the smaller styles.


----------



## estrie

Lanine said:


> For those of you interested in silver hardware there is a color called Anthracite coming out later this summer according to the lady I contacted at MZ Wallace. The color was described as a pretty deep gray and will be debuting in the Bea style. Not sure how different it will be from the Seagull? Seems to have lots of similar colors coming up...




I look forward to seeing this! I have to say, the name could have something to do with that, maybe because I've been browsing jewelry lately but never consider adopting a seagull  So perhaps anthracite will finally be the gray with silver hardware I've been waiting for... Bordeaux sounds like it will be nice but I also wait for the deep blue that has silver rather than gold hardware.


----------



## thereisnoif

Falling in love with the color iceberg, can't wait to have a Marlena in iceberg or similar color when available!


----------



## j0yc3

smoores said:


> You might get the report here but since this is a public forum MZW wouldn't allow any pictures taken to be posted here since they would be out before their releases.



Oh okay.. Thanks for that info.  But I don't think anyone from the tpf went to the event, I'm assuming only because I haven't read any report from it


----------



## dcooney4

j0yc3 said:


> Oh okay.. Thanks for that info.  But I don't think anyone from the tpf went to the event, I'm assuming only because I haven't read any report from it



Some one did but they can not post the pictures in a public forum as Mz Wallace did not want the photos leaked.  If you ask a question about a certain color or bag I'm sure they can answer your question


----------



## BethL

I heard there would be tassels coming out in both ruby and cocoa. I wonder what colors bags they would look good on? I am bad at clever color combos! LOL

And for whoever went to the MZW party, please verify if the color on the Instagram shot was ruby and if so, what other bag shapes did it come in? Thanks!!!


----------



## piky1

The bag on the invite:  what is the size and what other colors will it be available in?  Thank you!!!



dcooney4 said:


> Some one did but they can not post the pictures in a public forum as Mz Wallace did not want the photos leaked.  If you ask a question about a certain color or bag I'm sure they can answer your question


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Some one did but they can not post the pictures in a public forum as Mz Wallace did not want the photos leaked.  If you ask a question about a certain color or bag I'm sure they can answer your question




To the person that went:

Did they have the cocoa? Wdyt of the color? 
And the Boudreaux ?


----------



## dcooney4

It is not me. I don't what name she uses here.


----------



## nyshopaholic

mariposa08 said:


> To the person that went:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have the cocoa? Wdyt of the color?
> 
> And the Boudreaux ?




I went to the event on Tuesday and am happy to answer any questions anyone may have!

I really liked the Cocoa color and am considering a Jane Tote in the Cocoa Bedford when it is released next month. Out of the three browns to be released, Cocoa (with gold hardware) is the lightest, followed by Mocha (with silver hardware) and the Espresso, which is a very deep brown-black color. 

The Bordeaux was also lovely, and has been compared to the previously released Claret color. It is a red with brown undertones, while the upcoming Ruby red has more subtle blue undertones.


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> I went to the event on Tuesday and am happy to answer any questions anyone may have!
> 
> I really liked the Cocoa color and am considering a Jane Tote in the Cocoa Bedford when it is released next month. Out of the three browns to be released, Cocoa (with gold hardware) is the lightest, followed by Mocha (with silver hardware) and the Espresso, which is a very deep brown-black color.
> 
> The Bordeaux was also lovely, and has been compared to the previously released Claret color. It is a red with brown undertones, while the upcoming Ruby red has more subtle blue undertones.



Thank you!


----------



## nyshopaholic

BethL said:


> And for whoever went to the MZW party, please verify if the color on the Instagram shot was ruby and if so, what other bag shapes did it come in? Thanks!!!




I believe the bag in the Instagram shot is the new Mayfair in Ruby. Other bags due out in the Ruby color are the Paige, Jane Tote, Kingston (new) and Chelsea (very similarly shaped to a Longchamp except with a front zipper pocket).


----------



## nyshopaholic

piky1 said:


> The bag on the invite:  what is the size and what other colors will it be available in?  Thank you!!!




The Midnight blue Bedford bag on the second e-mail invite posted is the Andie. I thought it was a little bigger than my Baby Jane. It will also come in Black Bedford.

The Crissie is the larger version of the Andie, and is larger than the Belle. One of the other guests had a Prussian Blue Belle and the Crissie was definitely bigger to me.


----------



## dcooney4

Did you see lizzy in any of the colors ?


----------



## Hirisa

nyshopaholic said:


> The Midnight blue Bedford bag on the second e-mail invite posted is the Andie. I thought it was a little bigger than my Baby Jane. It will also come in Black Bedford.
> 
> The Crissie is the larger version of the Andie, and is larger than the Belle. One of the other guests had a Prussian Blue Belle and the Crissie was definitely bigger to me.



I haven't seen the second email invite- could I trouble you to post it, or if it was posted elsewhere, point me in that direction? I am really keen to find out about their latest navy blue variant is like, as a Prussian Blue lover. Thanks so much!


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Did you see lizzy in any of the colors ?




I saw the Lizzy in the Espresso color and it was gorgeous. I already have a Kingsport Gray Lizzy which I'm using as my summer non-work bag, so I'm very tempted to get the Espresso Lizzy for winter as a dark alternative to black. Lizzy is also supposed to be released in Cocoa.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Hirisa said:


> I haven't seen the second email invite- could I trouble you to post it, or if it was posted elsewhere, point me in that direction? I am really keen to find out about their latest navy blue variant is like, as a Prussian Blue lover. Thanks so much!




The Midnight was a very deep blue with more of a purple undertone. Here is the Midnight Andie on the second invite.


----------



## dcooney4

nyshopaholic said:


> I saw the Lizzy in the Espresso color and it was gorgeous. I already have a Kingsport Gray Lizzy which I'm using as my summer non-work bag, so I'm very tempted to get the Espresso Lizzy for winter as a dark alternative to black. Lizzy is also supposed to be released in Cocoa.



I can't wait to see.


----------



## mariposa08

I love that midnight color.  I can't wait to see the Belle in midnight!


----------



## Hirisa

nyshopaholic said:


> The Midnight was a very deep blue with more of a purple undertone. Here is the Midnight Andie on the second invite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657848



Thank you so much for sharing that image! Much appreciated! I rather like the color...hmm.


----------



## jhom

Hirisa said:


> Thank you so much for sharing that image! Much appreciated! I rather like the color...hmm.




Thanks for sharing! Does anyone know what styles midnight will be available in?


----------



## carrieongrove

Dying over all this great new info re fall! I know Marlena will come in Midnight but don't know what else.

For those interested in my Doris wallet saga...I emailed customer service and the ever-helpful Julianne responded. She asked for pics of the scratches, which I emailed to her. She was very accommodating and even though the wallet was final sale, she offered me store credit. I'm very pleased and sent off scratched Doris back to MZW today. 

So here I am, still in need of a wallet! Suggestions (MZW or other -- shhhhh) welcome!


----------



## renza

I love the Midnight color! Is it coming out in the Belle?


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I love the Midnight color! Is it coming out in the Belle?



Yes!


----------



## dcooney4

Midnight color is really lovely.


----------



## Mzw purse

I just discovered mz wallace during their Easter egg hunt sale in April. I am so hooked and now looking for forums like this!! I'm super excited for the fall. You guys know of anymore forums like this?


----------



## nyshopaholic

jhom said:


> Thanks for sharing! Does anyone know what styles midnight will be available in?



Midnight Bags:

New Styles: Chelsea, Chrissie, and Andie
Returning Styles: Belle, Hayley, Marlena, Sutton, and Small, Medium & Large Metro Totes


----------



## nyshopaholic

carrieongrove said:


> Dying over all this great new info re fall! I know Marlena will come in Midnight but don't know what else.
> 
> For those interested in my Doris wallet saga...I emailed customer service and the ever-helpful Julianne responded. She asked for pics of the scratches, which I emailed to her. She was very accommodating and even though the wallet was final sale, she offered me store credit. I'm very pleased and sent off scratched Doris back to MZW today.
> 
> So here I am, still in need of a wallet! Suggestions (MZW or other -- shhhhh) welcome!



I had the pleasure of meeting Julianne at Tuesday's event and she is just as lovely and nice and helpful in person as she is on the phone.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you for getting all that info for us. I really appreciate it.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you for getting all that info for us. I really appreciate it.



You are very welcome! I am happy to help


----------



## gurlsaved

Well its confirmed. I am definitely getting Belle in Midnight. I have been going back and forth with Belle as a work bag and i think the midnight color has sold it for me. I use Jane for work but I would love to switch back and forth between Belle and Jane. Plus Belle holds a bit more =).


----------



## gurlsaved

Oh and thanks for everyone's advice on whether or not I should get the Hayley or not. I decided against it but got the Lizzy instead. Kind of funny how I went in an entirely different direction but the Lizzy is a perfect sightseeing bag too =).


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> Oh and thanks for everyone's advice on whether or not I should get the Hayley or not. I decided against it but got the Lizzy instead. Kind of funny how I went in an entirely different direction but the Lizzy is a perfect sightseeing bag too =).




What color Lizzy did you get?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I can't wait to see.




Did Espresso have silver or gold hardware?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Did Espresso have silver or gold hardware?


espresso has silver


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> espresso has silver




Thank you. Sounds right up my alley..&#128513;


----------



## dcooney4

Lizzy in espresso sounds really pretty. I do wish the would do a dark color in the coated twill in lizzy for winter. Something classic that would match a lot of clothing .


----------



## madgratess

Reba said:


> Thank you. Sounds right up my alley..&#128513;



I cannot wait to grab an espresso belle!!!!


----------



## carrieongrove

nyshopaholic said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Julianne at Tuesday's event and she is just as lovely and nice and helpful in person as she is on the phone.


Nice to hear!


----------



## gurlsaved

Reba said:


> What color Lizzy did you get?




I got the used currant Lizzy from the bay


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> I got the used currant Lizzy from the bay




Ooh...lucky you.


----------



## dcooney4

Fantastic can you post a picture when it arrives?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

gurlsaved said:


> I got the used currant Lizzy from the bay




Love currant Lizzy! We're twins on that little cutey.


----------



## gurlsaved

dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic can you post a picture when it arrives?



I received Currany Lizzy very fast (two days ago) and I immediately put my items inside. I didn't plan on using it until my trip and since its more of a winter color, not really using it as an everyday bag until Fall-ish.  It really is beautiful 

Here she is...


----------



## dcooney4

Oh my, So so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## makn808

mzw summer Fridays are back! 40 percent off tribeca today... Sapphire, tangerine, black and black with silver.


----------



## dcooney4

Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?


----------



## georgianne

dcooney4 said:


> Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?


Yes, although I try to control myself because I think another color I will love is coming out eventually. I have the gunmetal Bianca and thought about Lizzy, also have the current Hayley and considered getting that color in Lizzy as well!


----------



## gurlsaved

dcooney4 said:


> Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?




Now that I have currant Lizzy, I'm kind of wishing I got it in a Jane too. I had been lusting over both styles in currant during winter but never pulled the trigger (even when they were on sale!). I feel lucky to have plucked one from ebay.


----------



## dcooney4

So guess I am not the only one.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?




I have Gunmetal Bianca and Lizzy...love the color and coated twill...that's why both...fabric gives bag more structure and less worry...would love to see a few more options in coated twill..,


----------



## dcooney4

Me too!


----------



## gurlsaved

Just saw Cocoa Paige and Baby Jane at Bloomingdales. Here are some pics. Hope they work in the app.


----------



## BethL

gurlsaved said:


> View attachment 2659135
> View attachment 2659137
> 
> 
> Just saw Cocoa Paige and Baby Jane at Bloomingdales. Here are some pics. Hope they work in the app.


I like that color! Very neutral for a brown. Wonder why MZW site doesn't have it up yet if it is out--?


----------



## mariposa08

gurlsaved said:


> View attachment 2659135
> View attachment 2659137
> 
> 
> Just saw Cocoa Paige and Baby Jane at Bloomingdales. Here are some pics. Hope they work in the app.


  Thank you so much for the pictures!!!


----------



## georgianne

Cocoa looks a lot like latte! Thanks for the pictures.  Can't wait to see the espresso and bordeaux.


----------



## madgratess

gurlsaved said:


> View attachment 2659135
> View attachment 2659137
> 
> 
> Just saw Cocoa Paige and Baby Jane at Bloomingdales. Here are some pics. Hope they work in the app.



Very pretty! I like it more than I thought I would. Still a bit light for me though


----------



## gurlsaved

BethL said:


> I like that color! Very neutral for a brown. Wonder why MZW site doesn't have it up yet if it is out--?



I usually notice that Nordstrom and Bloomingdales start to carry the new colors before MZ Wallace's website release. I think its because MZ Wallace probably ships bags ahead of the release date but department stores just put out what they get without taking note of the release date (or maybe MZW doesn't enforce it or something). 

I'll definitely be hitting up Bloomingdales at the end of July before Midnight hits the website =)


----------



## Hirisa

gurlsaved said:


> View attachment 2659135
> View attachment 2659137
> 
> 
> Just saw Cocoa Paige and Baby Jane at Bloomingdales. Here are some pics. Hope they work in the app.


Oooh, such a soft and pretty color. I like that much more than expected. I hope it turns up an Nordstrom's, so I can use up a gift card I've been sitting on.


----------



## honuhonu

dcooney4 said:


> Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?



Yes, I wish I had purchased the black diamond quilted Tess along with my Frida and Stevie.  Live and learn.


----------



## Funaek

dcooney4 said:


> Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?



Yes! I got a belle and city tote in Kingsport gray and wish I'd gotten it in a hayley.


----------



## KatieBear777

Hi, everyone! Does anyone own the Berry colored Tess or any other style in Berry? The Berry Tess is on sale, but I can't tell if it's a true berry color or more of a pink/fuschia. Also, can anyone tell me how comfortable the Tess is? Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

KatieBear777 said:


> Hi, everyone! Does anyone own the Berry colored Tess or any other style in Berry? The Berry Tess is on sale, but I can't tell if it's a true berry color or more of a pink/fuschia. Also, can anyone tell me how comfortable the Tess is? Thanks!


I don't have the Tess but there are pictures of the berry color in the pictures thread.


----------



## KatieBear777

mariposa08 said:


> I don't have the Tess but there are pictures of the berry color in the pictures thread.



Thanks!


----------



## Reba

KatieBear777 said:


> Hi, everyone! Does anyone own the Berry colored Tess or any other style in Berry? The Berry Tess is on sale, but I can't tell if it's a true berry color or more of a pink/fuschia. Also, can anyone tell me how comfortable the Tess is? Thanks!




Don't have the Tess. Love the Berry color. Make sure you pay close attention to measurements...have seen others here write how HUGE it is...may work, but just beware.


----------



## carrieongrove

Berry is gorgeous IMO, but I would say it's more of a pink/fuschia than an understated berry. It is bright, particularly in a large bag like Tess. It could look very striking - in a good way - if you're wearing mostly black, gray, navy, etc. if you're near a bloomingdale's, they might still have some to see IRL.


----------



## mariposa08

Found a great deal on tassels. Coach factory online is having a sale and they have their legacy duffle kit with tassels on clearance  for $20 plus shipping.

I think you can just go to coachfactory.com and register but if you need an invite let me know.


----------



## Reba

FYI.  There are a few new markdowns on Nordstrom.


----------



## Reba

Using Kingsport Grey Lizzy today..


----------



## allisonintexas

gurlsaved said:


> View attachment 2659135
> View attachment 2659137
> 
> 
> Just saw Cocoa Paige and Baby Jane at Bloomingdales. Here are some pics. Hope they work in the app.



Ooh! Thanks for sharing. Pretty!!


----------



## ravenangel

Reba, how funny!  We are twins today. Just leaving the farmers market. Kingsport is my favorite  neutral.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> View attachment 2659998
> 
> Reba, how funny!  We are twins today. Just leaving the farmers market. Kingsport is my favorite  neutral.




We even channeled the pop of pink...wait...not feeling so one of a kind now...that's ok..your states away..LOL


----------



## ravenangel

And I am loving your disco ball. Ha ha! Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> And I am loving your disco ball. Ha ha! Enjoy the weekend.




That's no disco ball -- that's a pineapple -- (but I do have one that looks like a disco ball with a tassel - in tasteful sort of way of course - LOL).


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> That's no disco ball -- that's a pineapple -- (but I do have one that looks like a disco ball with a tassel - in tasteful sort of way of course - LOL).


I was viewing on my cell phone screen with sunnies on. can't see a thing! ha ha. now on my desk top I do indeed see it is a pineapple. 

there was a vendor at the garden tour today that made great pendents from antique buttons and buckles. Told her she would sell more if she made them into purse charms. she was so cute, she is a real country lady and told me she never heard of such a thing. I assured her she would sell them if they were charms with a ring or lobster clip. she thought I was nuts. bought one and will make it in to a charm myself. neat vintage items.


----------



## ravenangel

thoughts, descriptions, comparisons please

new Plum  vs Currant. 

latte vs new cocoa

 thank you!
 pics welcome and I will of course check the pics only thread.


----------



## seattlecarm

KatieBear777 said:


> Hi, everyone! Does anyone own the Berry colored Tess or any other style in Berry? The Berry Tess is on sale, but I can't tell if it's a true berry color or more of a pink/fuschia. Also, can anyone tell me how comfortable the Tess is? Thanks!


I have a berry Penny and a berry Sutton.  I love the color.  The Sutton is large but I use it mostly as a gym bag and don't find the color to be too much.  In the smaller Penny, it's a great pop of color.  But I love colorful bags.  I would say it's like a dark fuchsia.  It's not as bright of a pink as azalea was/is, it's got a more purple hue to it.


----------



## seattlecarm

Penny owners--does the chain on your Penny break all the time?  The links on the chain on mine have come apart 5 times since I received it just two months ago.  Seems odd and not OK.  I have to use pliers to get the thing back together.  Maybe I should email customer service?


----------



## dcooney4

That should not be happening . I used to have a 
Penny and the chain seemed indestructible


----------



## KatieBear777

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Let's continue our discussion here!
> 
> 
> *~ Links To Additional MZ Wallace Threads ~*
> 
> - MZ Wallace style/size/color reference *PICS ONLY*
> 
> - Stores and online retailers that carry MZ Wallace Bags
> 
> - MZ Wallace Bags & Consignment Help
> 
> - Opinions on MZ Wallace Bags #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Help! Can't decide between the berry Tess or the currant Britt. I am usually a tote girl, but I am feeling the need to switch it up with a more structured satchel.


----------



## KatieBear777

Reba said:


> That's no disco ball -- that's a pineapple -- (but I do have one that looks like a disco ball with a tassel - in tasteful sort of way of course - LOL).


That rose gold hardware is so amazing!


----------



## KatieBear777

makn808 said:


> mzw summer Fridays are back! 40 percent off tribeca today... Sapphire, tangerine, black and black with silver.


I hate when this happens.....I bought the black Tribeca with silver trim from the last online sale a few weeks ago and now, it's a Friday Summer promo for even less. Waah!


----------



## makn808

KatieBear777 said:


> I hate when this happens.....I bought the black Tribeca with silver trim from the last online sale a few weeks ago and now, it's a Friday Summer promo for even less. Waah!



Maybe they could do a price adjustment? I don't recall what was in the fine print. Can't hurt to try! I hate it when that happens too!


----------



## gurlsaved

ravenangel said:


> thoughts, descriptions, comparisons please
> 
> new Plum  vs Currant.
> 
> latte vs new cocoa
> 
> thank you!
> pics welcome and I will of course check the pics only thread.



Since I just saw these colors in person, I can throw in my 2 cents. 

Plum is more purple than Currant. Currant has a reddish undertone with a hint of purple as well but definitely more red in my opinion. 

If you want more of a purple bag, plum is better. 

Cocoa seems darker than Latte. Latte can pull off a tan look whereas Cocoa is definitely more deep (I say this very lightly!) brown. I actually think it looks like the Pebble color from a previous season. 

If you want more of a tan color, latte would be better but a brown color would be cocoa.


----------



## seattlecarm

KatieBear777 said:


> Help! Can't decide between the berry Tess or the currant Britt. I am usually a tote girl, but I am feeling the need to switch it up with a more structured satchel.


I would do currant Britt.  The pics I've seen of the Tess loaded up have seemed saggy.  The Britt seems much more structured.  Plus currant is more neutral than Berry.


----------



## KatieBear777

seattlecarm said:


> I would do currant Britt.  The pics I've seen of the Tess loaded up have seemed saggy.  The Britt seems much more structured.  Plus currant is more neutral than Berry.


I think that you are 100% right. About to pull the trigger soon. Thanks for your input!


----------



## BethL

Does anyone know if the sale will extend into July? I want to say I remember reading posts where a few more spring colors may go on sale so I want to say yes, but just wondering for those more familiar with MZW's sale lengths. Thanks so much. I am so glad I found this great informational resource here!


----------



## dcooney4

I saw the cocoa baby jane in person at Bloomingdales yesterday.  It is very pretty but it is not calling my name. I was in  NYC yesterday but since I already bought a different brand bag DH said we should avoid mz for the day even though we were on Crosby st. I agreed because I just could not bring myself to spend more money. I knew if I went it would be dangerous.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Does anyone know if the sale will extend into July? I want to say I remember reading posts where a few more spring colors may go on sale so I want to say yes, but just wondering for those more familiar with MZW's sale lengths. Thanks so much. I am so glad I found this great informational resource here!




Checked MZW Milled...shows they added items July 11th last year..then sale items hang around through the Summer I think...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all! Hope everyone is having a great June. I have been MIA lately...just a crazy time! 

I returned the Fern Lizzy because it is too small for me and I just cannot deal with that flat strap. Too bad, because I like the color a lot.

I decided to go back and try the Jane Tote in Plum because the color is so pretty. It is frankly too close to Currant for me to do that, but my purple bags get the most use by far, so I went for it. It is all packed up but I have not used it yet. I still have weight and size reservations, so I will give it a week of carrying it for my commute and will report back. The weight compared to regular Jane may mean that I can't tolerate it, but time will tell.

My Nordstrom also just started carrying MZW! That combined with the local boutique that carries an extensive assortment makes me a happy camper. I can see styles in person now, which helps a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

If it helps, I have two Britts and LOVE them. I also highly recommend Currant.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Now that I love my gunmetal Bianca so much I wish I had bought it in lizzy too. Does anyone else wish they bought another bag in a certain color or fabric even though you already have one?


Haha, yes, definitely...this happens to me all the time. I loved Currant and Moss much more than expected once I had them in my hot little hands. I wish I had grabbed the Moss Jane and am still trying to talk myself out of ordering the Currant Britt.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha, yes, definitely...this happens to me all the time. I loved Currant and Moss much more than expected once I had them in my hot little hands. I wish I had grabbed the Moss Jane and am still trying to talk myself out of ordering the Currant Britt.



There is a moss Jane on eBay right now (not my auction).


----------



## Shakalaka

KatieBear777 said:


> Help! Can't decide between the berry Tess or the currant Britt. I am usually a tote girl, but I am feeling the need to switch it up with a more structured satchel.




I love my currant britt. I loved the color so much in my Marlena that I also got the britt. And then I loved the shape so much I also got the satellite britt! LOL


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> I decided to go back and try the Jane Tote in Plum because the color is so pretty. It is frankly too close to Currant for me to do that, but my purple bags get the most use by far, so I went for it. It is all packed up but I have not used it yet. I still have weight and size reservations, so I will give it a week of carrying it for my commute and will report back. The weight compared to regular Jane may mean that I can't tolerate it, but time will tell.



I'm very much looking forward to your report as I am also considering the Jane Tote for work in either black or the new cocoa color! I commute daily on the train, and have some work travel upcoming this summer that I would like a new bag for.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Shakalaka said:


> I love my currant britt. I loved the color so much in my Marlena that I also got the britt. And then I loved the shape so much I also got the satellite britt! LOL


How are you liking Satellite Britt?


----------



## Shakalaka

LuvAllBags said:


> How are you liking Satellite Britt?




I LOVE it! It's funky yet refined all at the same time. I usually carry by the top handles without the crossbody strap, but I keep it in the bad just in case. It makes me feel cool and not just like a tired mom.


----------



## carrieongrove

BethL said:


> Does anyone know if the sale will extend into July? I want to say I remember reading posts where a few more spring colors may go on sale so I want to say yes, but just wondering for those more familiar with MZW's sale lengths. Thanks so much. I am so glad I found this great informational resource here!


I'm not sure when the current items will fall off the sale (if ever), but SA in NYC said that emerald will be on sale as of 7/1. I didn't ask about other colors so not sure what else may be included.


----------



## KatieBear777

Shakalaka said:


> I LOVE it! It's funky yet refined all at the same time. I usually carry by the top handles without the crossbody strap, but I keep it in the bad just in case. It makes me feel cool and not just like a tired mom.


Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......


----------



## Reba

KatieBear777 said:


> Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......




I know ? Not posed to me, but my 2 cents...not a knock around bag...definitely more work/edgy casual bag. Short handles are hand-carry. Love the bag...but is more of a certain situation bag,.,.my opinion anyway.....


----------



## Reba

KatieBear777 said:


> Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......




MZW did a piece with Britt in Moss with a woman who wore it 7 different ways.. Professional, casual, and in-between.  On MZW website ...  Go to the Journal then Street Style...Britt is featured in one of the pieces (5 different ways). FYI


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> MZW did a piece with Britt in Moss with a woman who wore it 7 different ways.. Professional, casual, and in-between.  On MZW website ...  Go to the Journal then Street Style...Britt is featured in one of the pieces (5 different ways). FYI




Before Journal.. Tab is ... Inside MZW..hope this helps with yea or neigh in best decision!


----------



## mollieL77

KatieBear777 said:


> Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......




I agree with Reba's assessment. I only use my Britt for work, but I'm sure if you love it you can make it work for other situations.


----------



## LuvAllBags

KatieBear777 said:


> Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......


I think it depends on how you feel about satchels and how they work for your life. I am a huge satchel fan, so I would love Britt even if I didn't work. But satchels don't work for everyone's lifestyle.


----------



## Shakalaka

KatieBear777 said:


> Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......




I agree with the other responses. It works well for work but I don't use it on the weekend with kids.


----------



## estrie

KatieBear777 said:


> Another tired Mom here......do you think the Britt looks more like a work bag, or could I wear it as an everyday knock around bag? Also, can you only hand hold the short straps or can you get it in the bend of your elbow? Waffling back and forth about the currant Britt.......




I am able to and do carry Britt at my elbow with the short straps, but I hand carry more often. I didn't used to switch bags often but starting Britt, I started switching to smaller casual bags for weekends. Like others say, it's the satchel thing. Britt isn't small so it's structure gets in my way sometimes.


----------



## estrie

For the first time in a while Clover Georgia was the right bag. Previously I put a canvas strap watch on the charm ring  but the acid yellow mushroom works great! A spiced up version of the yellow lining.


----------



## estrie

estrie said:


> For the first time in a while Clover Georgia was the right bag. Previously I put a canvas strap watch on the charm ring  but the acid yellow mushroom works great! A spiced up version of the yellow lining.




Forgot the picture.


----------



## madgratess

estrie said:


> Forgot the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2662354



I like Georgia! Very pretty!! I was tempted by the peacock one on the bay recently...but the price was a little steep for me. How do you carry Georgia? As a satchel or by the longer strap?


----------



## Cyan002000

Shakalaka said:


> I LOVE it! It's funky yet refined all at the same time. I usually carry by the top handles without the crossbody strap, but I keep it in the bad just in case. It makes me feel cool and not just like a tired mom.


I am considering Britt, but am wondering about the weight because I don't like heavy bags. 
How's the weight of Britt compared to Jane?


----------



## purseymon

I got a black Lizzy yesterday. This is the first time I bought a nylon bag that cost more than $100, but once I tried MZW for myself, I realized just how awesome the nylon and the general quality are. I've spent a ton of money over the years buying bags that I thought would be the tried-and-true "everyday black bag", but all of them failed in at least one aspect. MZW is the first brand to live up to all my high expectations: 

1) A good number of deep pockets for organization, but not too many pockets so that I become confused.

2) Waterproof, durable nylon that doesn't look cheap. I have a lot of Lesportsac bags, and I can tell you from experience that LSS is not waterproof. It's water resistant, but eventually the bag gets soaked. It is pretty durable, but it is definitely not as "indestructible" as many people think. 

3) Can be dressed up or down. Over the years I realized it's essential for me to have a bag that can look good in all situations. There's nothing more irritating than having to change bags in the same day because your bag is too casual, etc. My bag's gotta do it all, just like me  The leather trimming with red sides is fantastic - adds the 'dress-up' element without overwhelming the ensemble. 

4) Lightweight. The hardware does add a little bit more weight than I'd like, but compared to leather bags MZW is like air. As much as I like the appearance of leather bags, I can't deal with leather anymore unless it's just a tiny bag or a wallet. The weight of leather itself eventually turned me off to leather bags, no matter how pretty they were. But not with MZW. Not too heavy, not so light that it feels flimsy. 

5) Good zippers. They don't catch, they glide smoothly, and the heftiness makes it easy for me to open with one hand. Love it. 

I'm over the moon with MZW. I can't believe it took me this long to finally find it! My budget won't allow another purchase for a long time, but hey, at least I got my Lizzy to keep my company for now!


----------



## Reba

purseymon said:


> I got a black Lizzy yesterday. This is the first time I bought a nylon bag that cost more than $100, but once I tried MZW for myself, I realized just how awesome the nylon and the general quality are. I've spent a ton of money over the years buying bags that I thought would be the tried-and-true "everyday black bag", but all of them failed in at least one aspect. MZW is the first brand to live up to all my high expectations:
> 
> 1) A good number of deep pockets for organization, but not too many pockets so that I become confused.
> 
> 2) Waterproof, durable nylon that doesn't look cheap. I have a lot of Lesportsac bags, and I can tell you from experience that LSS is not waterproof. It's water resistant, but eventually the bag gets soaked. It is pretty durable, but it is definitely not as "indestructible" as many people think.
> 
> 3) Can be dressed up or down. Over the years I realized it's essential for me to have a bag that can look good in all situations. There's nothing more irritating than having to change bags in the same day because your bag is too casual, etc. My bag's gotta do it all, just like me  The leather trimming with red sides is fantastic - adds the 'dress-up' element without overwhelming the ensemble.
> 
> 4) Lightweight. The hardware does add a little bit more weight than I'd like, but compared to leather bags MZW is like air. As much as I like the appearance of leather bags, I can't deal with leather anymore unless it's just a tiny bag or a wallet. The weight of leather itself eventually turned me off to leather bags, no matter how pretty they were. But not with MZW. Not too heavy, not so light that it feels flimsy.
> 
> 5) Good zippers. They don't catch, they glide smoothly, and the heftiness makes it easy for me to open with one hand. Love it.
> 
> I'm over the moon with MZW. I can't believe it took me this long to finally find it! My budget won't allow another purchase for a long time, but hey, at least I got my Lizzy to keep my company for now!





Watch out...they're like potato chips...hard to stop at one..glad you love it.


----------



## gurlsaved

purseymon said:


> I got a black Lizzy yesterday. This is the first time I bought a nylon bag that cost more than $100, but once I tried MZW for myself, I realized just how awesome the nylon and the general quality are. I've spent a ton of money over the years buying bags that I thought would be the tried-and-true "everyday black bag", but all of them failed in at least one aspect. MZW is the first brand to live up to all my high expectations:
> 
> 1) A good number of deep pockets for organization, but not too many pockets so that I become confused.
> 
> 2) Waterproof, durable nylon that doesn't look cheap. I have a lot of Lesportsac bags, and I can tell you from experience that LSS is not waterproof. It's water resistant, but eventually the bag gets soaked. It is pretty durable, but it is definitely not as "indestructible" as many people think.
> 
> 3) Can be dressed up or down. Over the years I realized it's essential for me to have a bag that can look good in all situations. There's nothing more irritating than having to change bags in the same day because your bag is too casual, etc. My bag's gotta do it all, just like me  The leather trimming with red sides is fantastic - adds the 'dress-up' element without overwhelming the ensemble.
> 
> 4) Lightweight. The hardware does add a little bit more weight than I'd like, but compared to leather bags MZW is like air. As much as I like the appearance of leather bags, I can't deal with leather anymore unless it's just a tiny bag or a wallet. The weight of leather itself eventually turned me off to leather bags, no matter how pretty they were. But not with MZW. Not too heavy, not so light that it feels flimsy.
> 
> 5) Good zippers. They don't catch, they glide smoothly, and the heftiness makes it easy for me to open with one hand. Love it.
> 
> I'm over the moon with MZW. I can't believe it took me this long to finally find it! My budget won't allow another purchase for a long time, but hey, at least I got my Lizzy to keep my company for now!





I couldn't agree more with you. I love my MZW bags so much. I'm only 28 and used to/still buy some trendy or more "look at me" type of bags but honestly never love them or hold onto them as long as MZW. Plus I get the most questions and compliments on MZW bags. I also just got Lizzy last week and am enjoying her for all the points you just made. These bags are made to last and are so functional!!! 
I


----------



## j0yc3

Cardamom Jane is back on sale in Nordies.  I would have snagged it if I don't have the Smoke yet. Jane is such a functional size for me. It fits my 15in Lenovo work laptop that I carry on Thursdays and Mondays.  I would love to get a Black Jane someday though.  I am contemplating on my next MZW purchase - Emerald Hayley (if and when they go on sale) or a Baby Jane...


----------



## estrie

madgratess said:


> I like Georgia! Very pretty!! I was tempted by the peacock one on the bay recently...but the price was a little steep for me. How do you carry Georgia? As a satchel or by the longer strap?




My mom got Peacock Georgia back when MZW had it on sale she liked mine so much (her first MZW!). It is striking in person, that color. Then we went on a day trip with matching bags . 

Anyway, 98% of the time I carry it as a satchel with its top handles. The shoulder strap I keep on for looks but also just in case. A shoulder option for very brief transitions has been useful. I think the bag looks much better as satchel. Also the shoulder strap doesn't stay on me. I purchased my yellow Ingrid wallet with clover inside at the same time; a lovely match.


----------



## estrie

purseymon said:


> I got a black Lizzy yesterday. This is the first time I bought a nylon bag that cost more than $100, but once I tried MZW for myself, I realized just how awesome the nylon and the general quality are. I've spent a ton of money over the years buying bags that I thought would be the tried-and-true "everyday black bag", but all of them failed in at least one aspect. MZW is the first brand to live up to all my high expectations:
> 
> . . .
> 
> I'm over the moon with MZW. I can't believe it took me this long to finally find it! My budget won't allow another purchase for a long time, but hey, at least I got my Lizzy to keep my company for now!




Couldn't agree more with all of it! Thanks to the shopping your own closet thread I've been visiting some other older premium bags but they rarely do the full job MZWs do. Just took a couple to consignment, but have yet to part with an MZW. Welcome!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Black Moto Georgie only $175: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MZ-Wallace-...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c424187d8

This is *such* a great bag for work...


----------



## merrazu

Hi, has anyone purchased from this site before. They have mz bags on sale. Thanks

http://www.laneknight.com/catalog/shop-by-brand/mz-wallace.html


----------



## smoores

Okay, in my free time (while sitting in the dentist's chair earlier today) I tried to think of what I really want to see from MZW soon...ready for brilliance? Ha ha! I'd love to see a Frankie in black or navy or a rich purple with saffiano leather trim and a colorful lining (not tan/ cafe, maybe fuchsia, something happy). The straps on my navy Kate that are the saffiano leather are so awesome now after more use than any of my others. Any takers on this idea, or was it just the crazy ramblings of someone getting their teeth drilled on?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

smoores said:


> Okay, in my free time (while sitting in the dentist's chair earlier today) I tried to think of what I really want to see from MZW soon...ready for brilliance? Ha ha! I'd love to see a Frankie in black or navy or a rich purple with saffiano leather trim and a colorful lining (not tan/ cafe, maybe fuchsia, something happy). The straps on my navy Kate that are the saffiano leather are so awesome now after more use than any of my others. Any takers on this idea, or was it just the crazy ramblings of someone getting their teeth drilled on?




Amen and ditto and I second that motion!


----------



## dcooney4

smoores said:


> Okay, in my free time (while sitting in the dentist's chair earlier today) I tried to think of what I really want to see from MZW soon...ready for brilliance? Ha ha! I'd love to see a Frankie in black or navy or a rich purple with saffiano leather trim and a colorful lining (not tan/ cafe, maybe fuchsia, something happy). The straps on my navy Kate that are the saffiano leather are so awesome now after more use than any of my others. Any takers on this idea, or was it just the crazy ramblings of someone getting their teeth drilled on?



Love the idea except for the fuchsia lining ,I would prefer the red the used to use.


----------



## Reba

smoores said:


> Okay, in my free time (while sitting in the dentist's chair earlier today) I tried to think of what I really want to see from MZW soon...ready for brilliance? Ha ha! I'd love to see a Frankie in black or navy or a rich purple with saffiano leather trim and a colorful lining (not tan/ cafe, maybe fuchsia, something happy). The straps on my navy Kate that are the saffiano leather are so awesome now after more use than any of my others. Any takers on this idea, or was it just the crazy ramblings of someone getting their teeth drilled on?




They should save some money, reduce their design department, read this thread....we could all tell them some great dream bag ideas!!


----------



## mariposa08

smoores said:


> Okay, in my free time (while sitting in the dentist's chair earlier today) I tried to think of what I really want to see from MZW soon...ready for brilliance? Ha ha! I'd love to see a Frankie in black or navy or a rich purple with saffiano leather trim and a colorful lining (not tan/ cafe, maybe fuchsia, something happy). The straps on my navy Kate that are the saffiano leather are so awesome now after more use than any of my others. Any takers on this idea, or was it just the crazy ramblings of someone getting their teeth drilled on?



I would buy a navy or purple in a heartbeat. 

There are a few things I wish they would have done- Belle in plum, Belle in gunmetal. I wish the Clara that is coming was going to be in a prettier color.


----------



## smoores

mariposa08 said:


> I would buy a navy or purple in a heartbeat.
> 
> There are a few things I wish they would have done- Belle in plum, Belle in gunmetal. I wish the Clara that is coming was going to be in a prettier color.



Oh yeah, Belle in plum!


----------



## Reba

How about a Navy Blue Coated Twill, Black Staffiano Leather trim and Red Interior...Baby Jane..Lizzy..or Clara.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> How about a Navy Blue Coated Twill, Black Staffiano Leather trim and Red Interior...Baby Jane..Lizzy..or Clara.



I would buy this in a heart beat.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I would buy this in a heart beat.




&#128151;&#128092;&#128151; me too!  We can dream..


----------



## smoores

dcooney4 said:


> I would buy this in a heart beat.



I'd buy it in Frankie, Kate, or  Belle.


----------



## Reba

smoores said:


> I'd buy it in Frankie, Kate, or  Belle.




Maybe they should keep their designers...we'd all be broke (and divorced)...LOL


----------



## smoores

Reba said:


> Maybe they should keep their designers...we'd all be broke (and divorced)...LOL



Ha ha!


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> How about a Navy Blue Coated Twill, Black Staffiano Leather trim and Red Interior...Baby Jane..Lizzy..or Clara.


Oh YES!


----------



## Lanine

merrazu said:


> Hi, has anyone purchased from this site before. They have mz bags on sale. Thanks
> 
> http://www.laneknight.com/catalog/shop-by-brand/mz-wallace.html



I purchased a Lake Bea from this company awhile back. Their prices are a bit higher than MZ Wallace sales but they did have the discontinued Lake color that I was searching for. Shipping was super fast and nicely packaged.


----------



## BethL

At the fall preview show, did they give any hints as to when Ruby and Cocoa would be in stock online and in stores? Just curious. I think those are  the only 2 colors coming out for July.


----------



## anagirl

I am happy to report that I purchased my first MZ Wallace!! I bought the Marlena backpack, and because it's for a family trip to Disney took advantage of the online sale and went with the Cherry. Very happy!! Even DH commented how attractive it is..."you look feminine because it's more a purse than a backpack".

So question--given the purpose for the bag (which I will also use at Hershey Park this weekend), should I pre-treat it in any way? I'm thinking kids' sticky fingers, suntan lotion, bug spray, etc. could stain it? f yes, what does everyone use?

Thanks in advance!!

P.S. Also stalking e-bay for a Bea in Prussian Blue...love it!!!


----------



## mariposa08

anagirl said:


> I am happy to report that I purchased my first MZ Wallace!! I bought the Marlena backpack, and because it's for a family trip to Disney took advantage of the online sale and went with the Cherry. Very happy!! Even DH commented how attractive it is..."you look feminine because it's more a purse than a backpack".
> 
> So question--given the purpose for the bag (which I will also use at Hershey Park this weekend), should I pre-treat it in any way? I'm thinking kids' sticky fingers, suntan lotion, bug spray, etc. could stain it? f yes, what does everyone use?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> P.S. Also stalking e-bay for a Bea in Prussian Blue...love it!!!



I've never pre-treated mine and I've taken them to WDW, Disneyland, the beach, zoos, Legoland.  Their nylon is made to be water and stain resistant---though the lighter fabrics do show wear more often. I recently bought a used bag that had some marks on the outside- I used a wet one to remove them and the bag looks great now.


Have fun with your new bag! It sounds like you have some fun trips planned!


----------



## ravenangel

BethL said:


> At the fall preview show, did they give any hints as to when Ruby and Cocoa would be in stock online and in stores? Just curious. I think those are  the only 2 colors coming out for July.


July  and in some places now, cocoa. ruby, did you keep the list ? I am not where I can look it up for you. I do these lists and just request you COPY them somewhere when I make them. August is bordeaux and espresso, sept, is anthracite. PLEASE make a post it it. pretty sure Ruby is july too. Midnight is August.


----------



## BethL

ravenangel said:


> July  and in some places now, cocoa. ruby, did you keep the list ? I am not where I can look it up for you. I do these lists and just request you COPY them somewhere when I make them. August is bordeaux and espresso, sept, is anthracite. PLEASE make a post it it. pretty sure Ruby is july too. Midnight is August.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## anagirl

mariposa08 said:


> I've never pre-treated mine and I've taken them to WDW, Disneyland, the beach, zoos, Legoland. Their nylon is made to be water and stain resistant---though the lighter fabrics do show wear more often. I recently bought a used bag that had some marks on the outside- I used a wet one to remove them and the bag looks great now.
> 
> 
> Have fun with your new bag! It sounds like you have some fun trips planned!


 
Thanks for the quick response!!!  Yes, after a few years of "kid jail" (as DH calls it), we are venturing out and about!!!


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone know how many CC slots the Lexi or Doris Wallets have? The MZW site doesn't say.


----------



## mariposa08

handbag*girl said:


> Does anyone know how many CC slots the Lexi or Doris Wallets have? The MZW site doesn't say.



8 in the Lexi.


----------



## mlstamb

Kingsport Grey Belle on the bay - not my sale. I think that is on a couple of people's holy grail lists. Happy shopping!


----------



## Suestua

Was just hanging out on the Nordstrom's site debating whether to get the Lizzy in Fern. Then I noticed they had the Lizzy in Cardamon at 33% off so I got that instead. I hope I'm gonna like the color. What I do like is the gold hw.  After I ordered I went back and was looking around the site again and now it says the Lizzy in Cardamon is currently unavailable.  I also got the hot pink Katherine wallet for 33% off.


----------



## Reba

Suestua said:


> Was just hanging out on the Nordstrom's site debating whether to get the Lizzy in Fern. Then I noticed they had the Lizzy in Cardamon at 33% off so I got that instead. I hope I'm gonna like the color. What I do like is the gold hw.  After I ordered I went back and was looking around the site again and now it says the Lizzy in Cardamon is currently unavailable.  I also got the hot pink Katherine wallet for 33% off.




This seems to happen from time to time. Maybe store inventory updates. In the past I have received online orders directly from a far-away store location. Hope you live your bag. Let us know.


----------



## renza

Suestua said:


> Was just hanging out on the Nordstrom's site debating whether to get the Lizzy in Fern. Then I noticed they had the Lizzy in Cardamon at 33% off so I got that instead. I hope I'm gonna like the color. What I do like is the gold hw.  After I ordered I went back and was looking around the site again and now it says the Lizzy in Cardamon is currently unavailable.  I also got the hot pink Katherine wallet for 33% off.




I think the pink Katherine might be cheaper on mzwallace site right now. If so You should live chat nordstrom and get a price adjustment.


----------



## lolasmom

what do you think of the new Elisabeth?


----------



## ravenangel

lolasmom said:


> what do you think of the new Elisabeth?


people who have seen it said it is HUGE.


----------



## dcblam

I saw the color FERN at Bloomies the other day and it's a really amazing color - love the contrast with the darker leather and signature MZ Wallace red edge.  Smart looking!

AND - just looked at the website and saw the "Bo" in the new arrivals.  A small leather goods item and if my eyes are correct - it's the COBALT color with silver.  Anyone else want to chime in with their opinion?


----------



## dcooney4

I took a second look at fern today and I have to say the color is growing on me. I saw it on a Marlena .


----------



## mothbeast

dcblam said:


> I saw the color FERN at Bloomies the other day and it's a really amazing color - love the contrast with the darker leather and signature MZ Wallace red edge.  Smart looking!
> 
> AND - just looked at the website and saw the "Bo" in the new arrivals.  A small leather goods item and if my eyes are correct - it's the COBALT color with silver.  Anyone else want to chime in with their opinion?



Blam - it does look like cobalt. I wish it was a greta.


----------



## honuhonu

dcblam said:


> I saw the color FERN at Bloomies the other day and it's a really amazing color - love the contrast with the darker leather and signature MZ Wallace red edge.  Smart looking!
> 
> AND - just looked at the website and saw the "Bo" in the new arrivals.  A small leather goods item and if my eyes are correct - it's the COBALT color with silver.  Anyone else want to chime in with their opinion?



It is cobalt. I ordered it and it is very pretty.  Love the silver leather with the cobalt and the small amount of red edging.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I took a second look at fern today and I have to say the color is growing on me. I saw it on a Marlena .




Saw Fern at Nordstrom today. Is the same tonal level of Kingsport Grey, which I have...but, don't need this. Any Boston area Shoppers?  Natick Collection has some MZW at Nordies.    Did think Fern was very pretty though.


----------



## dcblam

honuhonu said:


> It is cobalt. I ordered it and it is very pretty.  Love the silver leather with the cobalt and the small amount of red edging.



OOH OOH, if you have not already done so - do you mind posting pics for me/us???


----------



## lolasmom

what do you think of the new Elisabeth?


----------



## Elliespurse

lolasmom said:


> what do you think of the new Elisabeth?



Hi, I moved your post to the new MZ Wallace thread. The old one you posted in is ready to be closed because it has reached the 10,000 post limit. Hope this is ok.


----------



## honuhonu

dcblam said:


> OOH OOH, if you have not already done so - do you mind posting pics for me/us???




Hi dcblam!  Of course. Here you are.


----------



## mariko1217

honuhonu said:


> Hi dcblam!  Of course. Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667912
> View attachment 2667913
> View attachment 2667914




Thank you for the pictures! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Shakalaka

honuhonu said:


> Hi dcblam!  Of course. Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667912
> View attachment 2667913
> View attachment 2667914




Love it!


----------



## dcblam

honuhonu said:


> Hi dcblam!  Of course. Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667912
> View attachment 2667913
> View attachment 2667914



OOH OOH - I am in trouble....love the color combo......
LOL - I need another "small leather good" like I need a hole in my head 

THANKS so much for posting the pics - you are a dear!


----------



## KatieBear777

Friday Steals on the MZWallace site. Lots of Smoke......thinking about the Bea in Smoke. So pretty! But, there is also a more practical Haley. Also, a pretty Frida in Cardamom. What to do?!?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mothbeast said:


> Blam - it does look like cobalt. I wish it was a greta.




Ditto that, moth. I use my Greta every day and would love to have another, especially in this colour combo. It is really pretty.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

honuhonu said:


> Hi dcblam!  Of course. Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667912
> View attachment 2667913
> View attachment 2667914




Really gorgeous, honuhonu! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## honuhonu

mariko1217 said:


> Thank you for the pictures! It's beautiful!!!





Shakalaka said:


> Love it!





dcblam said:


> OOH OOH - I am in trouble....love the color combo......
> LOL - I need another "small leather good" like I need a hole in my head
> 
> THANKS so much for posting the pics - you are a dear!





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Really gorgeous, honuhonu! Thanks for the pics.



Happy to help enable everyone!  I missed out on the other cobalt accessories, so when I saw this, I wanted to try it.  Now, I have no real use for it, as like dcblam, I have way to many small leather things and do not need any more!  But I do really love the color combo, so I am going to keep it and enjoy it.  I'm hoping the leather on this holds up as well as I have read the other cobalt leather items have!  Even if it only sits on my shelf!  Haha.


----------



## Reba

This bag is on MZW site at such a great price. Have owned it for a while. It is a great bag. Can be used as a tote, or as a purse. Large bag, but doesn't feel too big. Color is better in person than on website. Just in case anyone was debating....


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> Hi dcblam!  Of course. Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667912
> View attachment 2667913
> View attachment 2667914


Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

As promised, here is my Jane Tote review.  I like it but it still does not displace my Jane or Frankie. The weight is not as bad as I thought, but it is definitely heavier than Jane. It does not hold as much as Jane. The straps stay on my shoulder really well, and in fact much better than they do on the Jane. I like all the pockets but the two zipper sections "invade" the center section and outer pockets when full. Not sure whether that makes sense...but essentially it becomes difficult to put things in the middle if the other two zipper areas have anything in them that is not completely flat.

Also, when needed, I can squeeze my laptop into my Jane. Not possible with the Jane Tote. 

So...it has its good qualities, but I am itching to get my Berry Jane or Plum Frankie out. We will see if it continues to grow on me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Suestua said:


> Was just hanging out on the Nordstrom's site debating whether to get the Lizzy in Fern. Then I noticed they had the Lizzy in Cardamon at 33% off so I got that instead. I hope I'm gonna like the color. What I do like is the gold hw.  After I ordered I went back and was looking around the site again and now it says the Lizzy in Cardamon is currently unavailable.  I also got the hot pink Katherine wallet for 33% off.


Congrats. Love that neon Katherine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> people who have seen it said it is HUGE.


Yes, it is pretty big. I like it for a work bag - it is a dressier option with the black nylon and shiny black leather trim with gold hw.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As promised, here is my Jane Tote review.  I like it but it still does not displace my Jane or Frankie. The weight is not as bad as I thought, but it is definitely heavier than Jane. It does not hold as much as Jane. The straps stay on my shoulder really well, and in fact much better than they do on the Jane. I like all the pockets but the two zipper sections "invade" the center section and outer pockets when full. Not sure whether that makes sense...but essentially it becomes difficult to put things in the middle if the other two zipper areas have anything in them that is not completely flat.
> 
> Also, when needed, I can squeeze my laptop into my Jane. Not possible with the Jane Tote.
> 
> So...it has its good qualities, but I am itching to get my Berry Jane or Plum Frankie out. We will see if it continues to grow on me.



Thank you for your thorough review! I'm still considering picking up the Jane Tote in black, so I really appreciate all of the details like the weight and what happens to the shape once it is filled up.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As promised, here is my Jane Tote review.  I like it but it still does not displace my Jane or Frankie. The weight is not as bad as I thought, but it is definitely heavier than Jane. It does not hold as much as Jane. The straps stay on my shoulder really well, and in fact much better than they do on the Jane. I like all the pockets but the two zipper sections "invade" the center section and outer pockets when full. Not sure whether that makes sense...but essentially it becomes difficult to put things in the middle if the other two zipper areas have anything in them that is not completely flat.
> 
> Also, when needed, I can squeeze my laptop into my Jane. Not possible with the Jane Tote.
> 
> So...it has its good qualities, but I am itching to get my Berry Jane or Plum Frankie out. We will see if it continues to grow on me.




Thanks for sharing. Funny how most have a fave, try others for variety, and go back to fave.   I am sure you will enjoy though...especially if straps work so well for you.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Saw Fern at Nordstrom today. Is the same tonal level of Kingsport Grey, which I have...but, don't need this. Any Boston area Shoppers?  Natick Collection has some MZW at Nordies.    Did think Fern was very pretty though.




Ooh, thank you for the tip on Natick Collection Nordstrom! I lean towards Burlington usually but lately don't make it to any mall, not without purpose.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Ooh, thank you for the tip on Natick Collection Nordstrom! I lean towards Burlington usually but lately don't make it to any mall, not without purpose.




Didn't have a huge selection. Cherry Haley on Sale Table. Then new Jane Tote, Metro Totes, Fern Lizzy..,but maybe they will be carrying more going forward.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ditto that, moth. I use my Greta every day and would love to have another, especially in this colour combo. It is really pretty.




Oops, I meant Bettie. I would love to see Bettie again.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Small Sutton. Ninja version. Although I wish all the leather were black. Loving it so far!


----------



## honuhonu

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 2669246
> 
> 
> Small Sutton. Ninja version. Although I wish all the leather were black. Loving it so far!




Namkha - I love it!  Is this a new one for you?  I love the black hardware on this bag so much. I wish they did more of it.  Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 2669246
> 
> 
> Small Sutton. Ninja version. Although I wish all the leather were black. Loving it so far!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oops, I meant Bettie. I would love to see Bettie again.


Me too! Bettie is so cute!


----------



## mothbeast

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 2669246
> 
> 
> Small Sutton. Ninja version. Although I wish all the leather were black. Loving it so far!



That's nice. I keep getting this confused with the other totes.

I I'd love the Bettie to come back too. It's easier to get in and out of than the greta.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Yes, small Sutton is new to me. I was lucky to find one brand new and still in its original packaging, etc. It's a real cutie and carries small but is quite spacious. Going to be a great Mia alternative.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I was inspired by dcblam's Cuba pic.


----------



## ravenangel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, small Sutton is new to me. I was lucky to find one brand new and still in its original packaging, etc. It's a real cutie and carries small but is quite spacious. Going to be a great Mia alternative.


I love the mini sutton too. did the place you found it have anymore? please let me know. I am crazy wanting another color. I have black. Thanks to a friend!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

This was just a lucky random eBay find. Others, please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the small Sutton was only done in black.


----------



## dcooney4

I really think we need a like button in the thread.
Love the sutton. Also like the wallet posted earlier .


----------



## ravenangel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> This was just a lucky random eBay find. Others, please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the small Sutton was only done in black.


it did come out in a few colors. they MIGHT bring it back. I have spoon to MZW about the pent up desire for the small sutton. maybe around the holidays.


----------



## honuhonu

ravenangel said:


> I love the mini sutton too. did the place you found it have anymore? please let me know. I am crazy wanting another color. I have black. Thanks to a friend!



Glad you have the bag you love!  

I think they only did this smaller one in the Kingsport Gray color too.  LuvAllBags posted some pics of both of hers in the pics thread.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 2501260
> 
> 
> She did! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Took small Sutton to World Pride today. Perfect. I would totally buy this in neon pink...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, Small Sutton came in black and Kingsport Gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I spent this evening cleaning up an eBay find...an oldie but goodie Francis. She is packed up and ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, small Sutton is new to me. I was lucky to find one brand new and still in its original packaging, etc. It's a real cutie and carries small but is quite spacious. Going to be a great Mia alternative.


Yes, it holds an impressive amount for the size.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> I spent this evening cleaning up an eBay find...an oldie but goodie Francis. She is packed up and ready to go for tomorrow!



Exciting! I love my nutmeg Francis! What color do you have?


----------



## sallyca

mothbeast said:


> That's nice. I keep getting this confused with the other totes.
> 
> I I'd love the Bettie to come back too. It's easier to get in and out of than the greta.




I love BEttie!  Way more functional than the greta.  I have the black and gold betties - don't think it came in other colours. If it did I would buy all of them.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> I spent this evening cleaning up an eBay find...an oldie but goodie Francis. She is packed up and ready to go for tomorrow!


oh, what color it? will you post a pic? packed up and ready to use for work? 
and quick question, do you use your small kingsport sutton? that is my favorite can do anything color. wish I could find one.


----------



## piky1

Marlena - Please help

I use a Tumi backpack every work day for my laptop - love the ease.
Will be traveling a bit in the next few months and I am looking at the Marlena.  I am trying to justify purchasing it for just trips since carrying two backpacks every days seems nuts - right? 

Please let me know your experiences with this item.  Love it, leave it, ease of use.  Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

I do not have a marlena but I was admiring it the other day. It was not to big and not to small.


----------



## carrieongrove

piky1 said:


> Marlena - Please help
> 
> I use a Tumi backpack every work day for my laptop - love the ease.
> Will be traveling a bit in the next few months and I am looking at the Marlena.  I am trying to justify purchasing it for just trips since carrying two backpacks every days seems nuts - right?
> 
> Please let me know your experiences with this item.  Love it, leave it, ease of use.  Thank you!


I've had my eye on Marlena for about a year now. Just bought one in the MZW store this weekend - Emerald, which should be going on sale today. SA was kind enough to give it to me for sale price. 

Love this bag. Super cute and very functional. Love all the pockets - interior and exterior. There is a small pocket on the inside of the front flap, which is like a secret compartment . I've only had it for a few days now but really appreciated it while walking through the city. Feels secure, is lightweight, very practical and looks good. 

Re color, while I like Marlena in fern, I'm concerned that it could get dirty (I have Jane in Pearl, which is a light gray from a few years ago, and it's really dingy. Stains not coming out at all.) If you do decide to buy it, my advice is to go for a darker or a bold color. Hope that helps!


----------



## piky1

carrieongrove said:


> Love this bag. Super cute and very functional. Love all the pockets - interior and exterior. There is a small pocket on the inside of the front flap, which is like a secret compartment . I've only had it for a few days now but really appreciated it while walking through the city. Feels secure, is lightweight, very practical and looks good.



This does help!  What about weight?  Is it still relatively light?  Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## mariposa08

My Coach tassels arrived


----------



## carrieongrove

piky1 said:


> This does help!  What about weight?  Is it still relatively light?  Thank you for the feedback!


It is relatively light, though not as light as say a lesportsac. The one thing that seems a bit heavier than necessary is the closure hardware on the drawstring. It's metal and a tad heavy (though very secure). I would say that the weight is comparable to a Jane, but of course since it's a backpack weight is distributed evenly when carrying.


----------



## allisonintexas

MZ Wallace sale page has been updated to include cardamom, tangerine and emerald.


----------



## piky1

carrieongrove said:


> It is relatively light, though not as light as say a lesportsac. The one thing that seems a bit heavier than necessary is the closure hardware on the drawstring. It's metal and a tad heavy (though very secure). I would say that the weight is comparable to a Jane, but of course since it's a backpack weight is distributed evenly when carrying.



Cherry Marlena just got an additional discount and with a gc, just got it for $168!  Thanks for pushing me over the edge  (good way)


----------



## carrieongrove

piky1 said:


> Cherry Marlena just got an additional discount and with a gc, just got it for $168!  Thanks for pushing me over the edge  (good way)


Nice, enjoy!


----------



## mariposa08

allisonintexas said:


> MZ Wallace sale page has been updated to include cardamom, tangerine and emerald.


 

And they dropped the price on the stuff that was already on sale.


----------



## allisonintexas

Looks like they  just added some tassels to the sale too in case anyone is looking!


----------



## mothbeast

Ooh cherry marlena is tempting. If we only knew what was going to come out in Ruby...


----------



## nyshopaholic

I finally ordered the Cardamom Bedford Mini Frida I've been wanting! I was also able to use my $50 gift card I've been holding onto since March. I finally got the chance to try this bag on in person at Bloomingdales two weeks ago and I'm so glad I waited and didn't buy it on the spot like I was tempted to.


----------



## nyshopaholic

mothbeast said:


> Ooh cherry marlena is tempting. If we only knew what was going to come out in Ruby...




For Autumn/Winter 2014, the Marlena  is being released in Midnight Bedford and Black Bedford Fringe.


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> For Autumn/Winter 2014, the Marlena  is being released in Midnight Bedford and Black Bedford Fringe.



What is black Bedford fringe? Sounds interesting.


----------



## mothbeast

nyshopaholic said:


> For Autumn/Winter 2014, the Marlena  is being released in Midnight Bedford and Black Bedford Fringe.



Thanks for the info. I think I might get the Cherry. If I love the Marlena I might be tempted by the fringe. I wonder if it will be like the last black fringe bags. I loved those but I wonder if they'd end up as kitty chew toys.


----------



## carrieongrove

nyshopaholic said:


> I finally ordered the Cardamom Bedford Mini Frida I've been wanting! I was also able to use my $50 gift card I've been holding onto since March. I finally got the chance to try this bag on in person at Bloomingdales two weeks ago and I'm so glad I waited and didn't buy it on the spot like I was tempted to.


Jealous! I loooove the Mini Frida, just can't justify another purchase right now. It's a perfect size IMO.


----------



## renza

Bagladywh said:


> This is my first time posting something new to this forum so I apologize if I am doing something wrong...
> 
> I own several MZW bags and just ordered my wallet--the neon pink Katherine. I chose the style as I needed more space (had an older billfold style and wanted more card slots). At first I was unsure about the color but seeing some of the photos posted here sold me on it. I loved it even more when I opened the box!
> 
> Needless to say I was excited when I transitioned my stuff over...BUT my heart sank when it didn't fit in the zip compartment of my bag (currently using a little Alice)...then tested in a Jane.
> 
> SO I have two questions: 1) For those using this wallet do just keep it loose in your bag? Not sure if this is going to do it for me. 2) Do you have any recommendations for wallets that have plenty of card storage (6+) that still fit the zipper section? MZW or other brands.
> 
> TIA!


Do you (or anyone else) have measurements for the Katherine wallet? Thanks!

And does anyone have measurements for the Greta wallet? I am debating getting a neon pink Katherine or Greta.


----------



## mothbeast

Renza - my full Greta is just a hair under 4 in x 6 in. It probably hits that exactly if it's emptier.


----------



## renza

mothbeast said:


> Renza - my full Greta is just a hair under 4 in x 6 in. It probably hits that exactly if it's emptier.


Thanks so much! Do you love it? And are you more of a big wallet or small wallet girl? What does it feel like to you? And how thick is it when filled up?

I am searching the threads for opinions on Katherine and Greta because I know they have been mentioned multiple times, but it is really hard to wade through these massive threads. So I am asking now for all opinions on the Katherine Wallet or the Greta Wallet, and if anyone has both and can compare the two, I would greatly appreciate it! Also if you could say how thick they are that would be awesome. Oh and if anyone also has a Christoff to compare to the Katherine that would be awesome, because I find my Christoff so bulky and am wondering if the Katherine feels more streamlined without the extra exterior zip section. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carrieongrove

I have Katherine in cardamom (purchased along with my emerald Marlena this weekend). I like the shape of a continental wallet, in particular I like that the bills are not folded and that there isn't the extra room in the bill section at the bottom. It also has a lot of card slots, which I love, as well as multiple bill sections, which I use for receipts and other paper. Can't comment on Greta but that's what I like about Katherine.


----------



## ravenangel

wallets, I have katherine and greta. and I was a he fan of Hobo Lauren wallets. 
 first, the measurements are all on the mzw page, under details, size and interior shots. I do not think of the greta as a wallet, I think of it only as an addition for bare essentials for smaller bags. I love the katherine, for me, it was a natural alternative to the lauren from hobo which is oversized and bulky, info can be found at Nordstroms or hobo International.
 katherine is a classic continental with lots of cc space, pockets for receipts and business cards,  billfold, change pocket, and it folds over nice and slim even when loaded. I have both a smooth leather in sapphire, love the contrasting color on the inside. also have the neon pink, great pop of color. leather has a nice texture to it, wearing very well.
greta is more of a pouch with a few card slots. only useful, to me, for smaller bags or to keep other special cards separate.
hope this helps you&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## renza

ravenangel said:


> wallets, I have katherine and greta. and I was a he fan of Hobo Lauren wallets.
> first, the measurements are all on the mzw page, under details, size and interior shots. I do not think of the greta as a wallet, I think of it only as an addition for bare essentials for smaller bags. I love the katherine, for me, it was a natural alternative to the lauren from hobo which is oversized and bulky, info can be found at Nordstroms or hobo International.
> katherine is a classic continental with lots of cc space, pockets for receipts and business cards,  billfold, change pocket, and it folds over nice and slim even when loaded. I have both a smooth leather in sapphire, love the contrasting color on the inside. also have the neon pink, great pop of color. leather has a nice texture to it, wearing very well.
> greta is more of a pouch with a few card slots. only useful, to me, for smaller bags or to keep other special cards separate.
> hope this helps you.





carrieongrove said:


> I have Katherine in cardamom (purchased along with my emerald Marlena this weekend). I like the shape of a continental wallet, in particular I like that the bills are not folded and that there isn't the extra room in the bill section at the bottom. It also has a lot of card slots, which I love, as well as multiple bill sections, which I use for receipts and other paper. Can't comment on Greta but that's what I like about Katherine.


Thanks, reading your opinions is very helpful!
It is very frustrating but they don't include dimensions for these wallets on MZ Wallace, so I was hoping someone would be able to measure theirs.  I do get a sense from the photos I found in the reference thread.


----------



## mothbeast

renza said:


> Thanks so much! Do you love it? And are you more of a big wallet or small wallet girl? What does it feel like to you? And how thick is it when filled up?
> 
> I am searching the threads for opinions on Katherine and Greta because I know they have been mentioned multiple times, but it is really hard to wade through these massive threads. So I am asking now for all opinions on the Katherine Wallet or the Greta Wallet, and if anyone has both and can compare the two, I would greatly appreciate it! Also if you could say how thick they are that would be awesome. Oh and if anyone also has a Christoff to compare to the Katherine that would be awesome, because I find my Christoff so bulky and am wondering if the Katherine feels more streamlined without the extra exterior zip section. Thanks in advance!



I like the greta. I am somewhere in the middle as far as small / large wallets. I don't really like wallets bigger than about 4 x 6 or that are really thick. I dislike zip arounds and trifolds for that reason. I usually carry more cards than easily accommodated by the Greta. This is why Ingrid was really my ideal. Greta with 8 cards doubled up in the front + cash and 3 cards in the pouch part is about 1/2-3/4 in thick. I don't keep change in her or use the zip pocket on back.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> Thanks, reading your opinions is very helpful!
> It is very frustrating but they don't include dimensions for these wallets on MZ Wallace, so I was hoping someone would be able to measure theirs.  I do get a sense from the photos I found in the reference thread.


I don't if they are accurate but the mzw site does have measurements. 
Here is a screen shot.  The measurements are listed under the details tab.


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> I don't if they are accurate but the mzw site does have measurements.
> Here is a screen shot.  The measurements are listed under the details tab.


Ah thank you! I was looking for them underneath the image like they often do with the purses. 
I do think their dimensions are a bit misleading though, because the Christoff wallet they claim is only .5 inches deep but with nothing inside it is actually already over 1 inch deep.


----------



## allisonintexas

What would you like to see for a Summer Friday special?  

I'd love to see the medium metro totes on sale. I got a small one and like it, but don't love it due to the short handles. Would love to try a medium. 

And if the tangerine hayley went below $200 I'd try that too. I love the hayley, love the orange, but since it's just a want not a need I have to at least get it for a good price 

Oh...and maybe a steal on some of the small bags like Sophie, although I'd love to see her in a more fun color than black.


----------



## allisonintexas

The quilted city tote just popped up on the sale page in kelly green at $178 if anyone is interested. Gives me hope some other interesting random things might appear!


----------



## mariposa08

Says low stock for the cherry Marlena in case anyone is planning to get it.


----------



## Lanine

For anyone interested in the Bordeaux color, which will come out in August, the styles available will be Lizzy, Coco, Cleo, Hayley, Penny, Frankie, Kate, and Jane. The color is very similar to the Claret color but richer according to Julianne from MZ Wallace. Looks like they brought back an oldie style the Coco!


----------



## ravenangel

Lanine said:


> For anyone interested in the Bordeaux color, which will come out in August, the styles available will be Lizzy, Coco, Cleo, Hayley, Penny, Frankie, Kate, and Jane. The color is very similar to the Claret color but richer according to Julianne from MZ Wallace. Looks like they brought back an oldie style the Coco!


My bordeaux is pre ordered, can't wait! and the butterfly too!


----------



## dcooney4

Which one did you choose?


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> Which one did you choose?


The frankie in Bordeaux. and as a papillon person, have to have the butterfly, got the chelsea. Hope I like it.  but I recently purged 4 bags, have two more to rehome.


----------



## estrie

renza said:


> Ah thank you! I was looking for them underneath the image like they often do with the purses.
> 
> I do think their dimensions are a bit misleading though, because the Christoff wallet they claim is only .5 inches deep but with nothing inside it is actually already over 1 inch deep.




Renza, I'm still catching up through the thread but it's important to realize the Neon Greta is the Crossbody Greta which is larger than the non-crossbody.


----------



## renza

estrie said:


> Renza, I'm still catching up through the thread but it's important to realize the Neon Greta is the Crossbody Greta which is larger than the non-crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2672750
> View attachment 2672752


Thanks, I didn't notice that!
I think after all this hemming and hawing though that I should just keep using my neon pink Christoff rather than try to sell it at a loss and replace it with another, slightly smaller, neon pink. That seems more reasonable, right? And I have bought two other wallets already this month. I never buy wallets because I don't tend to want to switch them out but I went a little crazy.


----------



## HOOKed on bags

I was really hoping to see some new colors today, July 1! I wonder how much longer we will have to wait...


----------



## ravenangel

Pretty soon. I think they sometimes like the wholesale accounts to get the shipment first. Probably within the next week or so. The warehouse might be backed up.


----------



## dcooney4

ravenangel said:


> The frankie in Bordeaux. and as a papillon person, have to have the butterfly, got the chelsea. Hope I like it.  but I recently purged 4 bags, have two more to rehome.



Oh ,that sounds lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> Thanks, I didn't notice that!
> I think after all this hemming and hawing though that I should just keep using my neon pink Christoff rather than try to sell it at a loss and replace it with another, slightly smaller, neon pink. That seems more reasonable, right? And I have bought two other wallets already this month. I never buy wallets because I don't tend to want to switch them out but I went a little crazy.



I totally understand. I almost ordered a  blue katherine yesterday but decided to hold off for now. It would have been the last one in the up town store, but I was to nervous order it without ever having seen it and I was not sure it would look good with my gunmetal bianca.


----------



## Reba

FYI. I think the older version of Black Moto Mia is on sale at Nordstrom. Two listings for it...one regular price, one on sale...must be old measurements...


----------



## Reba

Also, Muse Ten has a 25% coupon code..some older colors...worth a look.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> FYI. I think the older version of Black Moto Mia is on sale at Nordstrom. Two listings for it...one regular price, one on sale...must be old measurements...


gone


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> gone


Nordsroms on line might only have one piece of something they found in the stores or wear house. I snagged a black diamond Frida about a week ago.


----------



## dcooney4

With all these sales is anyone else feeling overwhelmed ! I have to stick with what I really will use or I will end up with to many again.


----------



## ravenangel

I so agree. It is always tempting to buy more, but I tend to try to stay with a few favorites, either by shape or color.


----------



## jwrightmc

dcooney4 said:


> With all these sales is anyone else feeling overwhelmed ! I have to stick with what I really will use or I will end up with to many again.


I feel the same way!  I have been eyeing that moss Frida that is now like 50% off!  It is SO tempting....but then I try to think when and where I would use it as I am one not to switch purses....like never....lol... I have my cherry Hayley that gets used every day.  And I have a Lizzy for a smaller bag to take into NYC.  

For those of you that have a Frida...do you love it? And how do you use it?

Oh...and I SO want something in the butterfly print.  Will the metro totes come out in that printt? That's what I want,...a large metro in butterfly print.

So how fo I justify the Frida now?  Except it just looks so cool......sigh.....


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> With all these sales is anyone else feeling overwhelmed ! I have to stick with what I really will use or I will end up with to many again.


Definitely. It's so hard to resist. Whenever they have sales I always start to consider bags that I wouldn't normally even buy.  

I was just thinking today I should sell a few bags before the Frankie comes out in August.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> With all these sales is anyone else feeling overwhelmed ! I have to stick with what I really will use or I will end up with to many again.




It is tempting...but, I make myself think it through and can usually get a grip...I do love to change my bag once or twice a week...but, in order to buy..it better make sense...sold all my infrequent used bags, only have my favorites now...and it feels good to use and enjoy them...and no extra clutter!


----------



## mothbeast

I know. I think the sale Marlena got ordered for my birthday so I hope Ruby isn't too tempting because then I'd really need to weed out some bags. I don't know if I need another plan red bag. I might be more able to justify things if they had that floral pattern again or something interesting like that.


----------



## Reba

mothbeast said:


> I know. I think the sale Marlena got ordered for my birthday so I hope Ruby isn't too tempting because then I'd really need to weed out some bags. I don't know if I need another plan red bag. I might be more able to justify things if they had that floral pattern again or something interesting like that.




Ruby, then Bourdeux with Silver...2 more reds to fear!  Espresso with Silver sounds tempting to me too...


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> Definitely. It's so hard to resist. Whenever they have sales I always start to consider bags that I wouldn't normally even buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking today I should sell a few bags before the Frankie comes out in August.




That is how I ended up with the black quilted Britt and because it turned out really great, I'm open to all sorts of possibilities now which just makes decisions harder!!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> It is tempting...but, I make myself think it through and can usually get a grip...I do love to change my bag once or twice a week...but, in order to buy..it better make sense...sold all my infrequent used bags, only have my favorites now...and it feels good to use and enjoy them...and no extra clutter!




Bravo! An inspiration, you and a couple others here. Clutter is practically my middle name.  I REALLY love variety but it's helpful to keep in mind what is truly useful. For example, this huge storm rolling into the east coast means it's time to get Gunmetal Bianca back out cause it is seriously waterproof and really great with the long strap, freeing the hands for an umbrella or two!


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> Definitely.* It's so hard to resist. Whenever they have sales I always start to consider bags that I wouldn't normally even buy.
> *
> I was just thinking today I should sell a few bags before the Frankie comes out in August.


Yep, sale goggles! I have gotten much better about this, but I have been really bad this week. 

And now the Kingsport Gray City Tote seems to be calling my name. Argh. I know people have posted about the City Tote but I can't go down the rabbit hole of searching for previous posts, so for those who have it, do you love it? Why or why not? And are those thin straps comfortable even when you have a lot in the bag? How much does the bag weigh empty? Thanks!


----------



## gurlsaved

renza said:


> Yep, sale goggles! I have gotten much better about this, but I have been really bad this week.
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Kingsport Gray City Tote seems to be calling my name. Argh. I know people have posted about the City Tote but I can't go down the rabbit hole of searching for previous posts, so for those who have it, do you love it? Why or why not? And are those thin straps comfortable even when you have a lot in the bag? How much does the bag weigh empty? Thanks!




I loved the look of the city tote but functionally, it just didn't suit up to my needs. 
I wanted to use it as a work bag with laptop and some files. It all fit but the leather straps weren't comfortable but mind you there was a laptop in it. I have since switched over to Jane and she is more comfortable and lighter. The side outside pockets were hard to get in and out of too. I rarely zipped the bag because it wasn't easy to do. I say if you are using this for like a gym bag or for lighter items, this could work. 
So really not a fan of the city tote but I love the intention of it.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Bravo! An inspiration, you and a couple others here. Clutter is practically my middle name.  I REALLY love variety but it's helpful to keep in mind what is truly useful. For example, this huge storm rolling into the east coast means it's time to get Gunmetal Bianca back out cause it is seriously waterproof and really great with the long strap, freeing the hands for an umbrella or two!



That is exactly what I am using for the same reason. I just love this bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

jwrightmc said:


> I feel the same way!  I have been eyeing that moss Frida that is now like 50% off!  It is SO tempting....but then I try to think when and where I would use it as I am one not to switch purses....like never....lol... I have my cherry Hayley that gets used every day.  And I have a Lizzy for a smaller bag to take into NYC.
> 
> For those of you that have a Frida...do you love it? And how do you use it?
> 
> Oh...and I SO want something in the butterfly print.  Will the metro totes come out in that printt? That's what I want,...a large metro in butterfly print.
> 
> So how fo I justify the Frida now?  Except it just looks so cool......sigh.....




They are planning to release the medium Metro in the butterfly print.


----------



## ravenangel

jwrightmc said:


> I feel the same way!  I have been eyeing that moss Frida that is now like 50% off!  It is SO tempting....but then I try to think when and where I would use it as I am one not to switch purses....like never....lol... I have my cherry Hayley that gets used every day.  And I have a Lizzy for a smaller bag to take into NYC.
> 
> For those of you that have a Frida...do you love it? And how do you use it?
> 
> Oh...and I SO want something in the butterfly print.  Will the metro totes come out in that printt? That's what I want,...a large metro in butterfly print.
> 
> So how fo I justify the Frida now?  Except it just looks so cool......sigh.....


I have Frida and I did not think I would like or use her but I got one in the beautiful black diamond quilted with the blue contrast leather. she is vey sharp looking. I don't carry even my iPad usually, but I have a katherine wallet, a small savvy, a flat pouch, sunnies, readers, keys, cell and a 9oz water bottle, still lots of room. very organized, like the straps. 

my feeling is it is better to try a bag you are unsure of when it is on sale and then if you don't find it to your liking, sell it right away. Moss is a deep rich brown green color and is a good all year round neutral.
 go for it!


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> Yep, sale goggles! I have gotten much better about this, but I have been really bad this week.
> 
> And now the Kingsport Gray City Tote seems to be calling my name. Argh. I know people have posted about the City Tote but I can't go down the rabbit hole of searching for previous posts, so for those who have it, do you love it? Why or why not? And are those thin straps comfortable even when you have a lot in the bag? How much does the bag weigh empty? Thanks!



Right now I keep thinking about the neon Katherine wallet because I wish my Lexi had more card slots. I also keep looking at the Lizzy since everyone raves about it.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Yep, sale goggles! I have gotten much better about this, but I have been really bad this week.
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Kingsport Gray City Tote seems to be calling my name. Argh. I know people have posted about the City Tote but I can't go down the rabbit hole of searching for previous posts, so for those who have it, do you love it? Why or why not? And are those thin straps comfortable even when you have a lot in the bag? How much does the bag weigh empty? Thanks!




I do have City Tote in Kingsport. Love color. I use as purse when I need something larger than my usual smaller bags (Lizzy)....maybe when I want to take Ipad, or a few shopping returns in bag...works great for that and is comfortable and still light. I like side pockets which have magnets...items feel secure, and water bottles don't show so doesn't look messy.    I do have to say though...if you carry a ton..like I did on the way home from our last trip...those thin straps aren't the best..I did put thicker leather Lizzy strap on front of bag instead of thin crossbody strap they give as extra..which I found pretty useless..the thicker Lizzy leather strap worked out (same color) when bag was super heavy...which I carried crook of arm style...love look of bag..and find it useful when traveling as tote but if you weigh it down a lot, maybe another bag would be better.


----------



## Reba

Renza, the top of City Tote has both zipper and mag closure...I really like security of the two, didn't find an issue with zipper...but it does also give you the option of one or the other...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Bravo! An inspiration, you and a couple others here. Clutter is practically my middle name.  I REALLY love variety but it's helpful to keep in mind what is truly useful. For example, this huge storm rolling into the east coast means it's time to get Gunmetal Bianca back out cause it is seriously waterproof and really great with the long strap, freeing the hands for an umbrella or two!




I love variety too. Love to change bag often for that reason. I have color variety in my most used smaller bags..size variety Bianca medium, City Tote/Britt large...now need (ok, want) a small-medium non-crossbody bag for slightly dressier option....maybe a Baby Jane...then I should be done!  Problem is, I will probably come up with another want/need category....what should the magic number be?  My husband would say 1....&#128527;


----------



## jwrightmc

ravenangel said:


> I have Frida and I did not think I would like or use her but I got one in the beautiful black diamond quilted with the blue contrast leather. she is vey sharp looking. I don't carry even my iPad usually, but I have a katherine wallet, a small savvy, a flat pouch, sunnies, readers, keys, cell and a 9oz water bottle, still lots of room. very organized, like the straps.
> 
> my feeling is it is better to try a bag you are unsure of when it is on sale and then if you don't find it to your liking, sell it right away. Moss is a deep rich brown green color and is a good all year round neutral.
> go for it!


Thanks for the info.  It is tempting to go for the Frida.  And you are right...getting it on a great sale is the best way to try it.


----------



## jwrightmc

NamkhaDrolma said:


> They are planning to release the medium Metro in the butterfly print.


Thanks for the info!  Wish it was coming in a size large metro tote.


----------



## carrieongrove

First of all, love the term "sale goggles." So true!

Question: does anyone know what colors and prints will be coming out in the small metro?


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Right now I keep thinking about the neon Katherine wallet because I wish my Lexi had more card slots. I also keep looking at the Lizzy since everyone raves about it.


you know how against Lizzy i was, well, I LOVE her, in fact, just bought a second one. very easy to use, the pockets on this bag are deceptively large and very useful. I also have the katherine wallet in 2 colors now. the neon pink id beautiful and really adds a nice pop to so many MZW bedford colors. go for it. the pink would work well with your chocolate baby jane.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> I do have City Tote in Kingsport. Love color. I use as purse when I need something larger than my usual smaller bags (Lizzy)....maybe when I want to take Ipad, or a few shopping returns in bag...works great for that and is comfortable and still light. I like side pockets which have magnets...items feel secure, and water bottles don't show so doesn't look messy.    I do have to say though...if you carry a ton..like I did on the way home from our last trip...those thin straps aren't the best..I did put thicker leather Lizzy strap on front of bag instead of thin crossbody strap they give as extra..which I found pretty useless..the thicker Lizzy leather strap worked out (same color) when bag was super heavy...which I carried crook of arm style...love look of bag..and find it useful when traveling as tote but if you weigh it down a lot, maybe another bag would be better.


Reba, I love the way you change out straps, great idea. love it!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Reba, I love the way you change out straps, great idea. love it!




Which new color of Lizzy did you get?


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> you know how against Lizzy i was, well, I LOVE her, in fact, just bought a second one. very easy to use, the pockets on this bag are deceptively large and very useful. I also have the katherine wallet in 2 colors now. the neon pink id beautiful and really adds a nice pop to so many MZW bedford colors. go for it. the pink would work well with your chocolate baby jane.



Haha not helping me resist. 
I really love Hayley so I keep telling myself there is no room in my life for the Lizzy buttttt it's so tempting...,

What color did you get the Lizzy in? I can't decide if I love the mahogany.


----------



## carrieongrove

mariposa08 said:


> What color did you get the Lizzy in? I can't decide if I love the mahogany.



I was kind of eh on mahogany until I saw it IRL. It's a lovely rich shade and the rose gold complements it well.


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> I was kind of eh on mahogany until I saw it IRL. It's a lovely rich shade and the rose gold complements it well.


. 

I do LOVE their rose gold hardware. I think it's the best they've ever made.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Haha not helping me resist.
> 
> I really love Hayley so I keep telling myself there is no room in my life for the Lizzy buttttt it's so tempting...,
> 
> 
> 
> What color did you get the Lizzy in? I can't decide if I love the mahogany.




I have looked at your modeling shots of Hayley, it looks so nice on you. When I saw it in person last week at store it looked so huge...really a lot bigger than Lizzy...do you think it just appeared huge because it was paper stuffed (and Cherry)?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I do LOVE their rose gold hardware. I think it's the best they've ever made.




Have 2 with Rose Gold...agree...love hardware...don't have Mahogany..but would if I could...really like color.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Haha not helping me resist.
> I really love Hayley so I keep telling myself there is no room in my life for the Lizzy buttttt it's so tempting...,
> 
> What color did you get the Lizzy in? I can't decide if I love the mahogany.


I have Lizzy in Gunmetal and kingsport grey. it is a bag I want in neutrals, go for my pops of color in larger bags. Hayley is so much bigger than Kizzy, no comparison at all. totally different bags. think lizzy, smaller, almost camera size bag, harley is a real purse, larger, holds a lot, great for loading up.
I am silver HDW but it won't stop me from getting aug in a color I love with gold. I LOVE the rose gold on mahogany and kingsport grey.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I have looked at your modeling shots of Hayley, it looks so nice on you. When I saw it in person last week at store it looked so huge...really a lot bigger than Lizzy...do you think it just appeared huge because it was paper stuffed (and Cherry)?




The Hayley is a big bag (according to the listed dimensions it's similar size to the Jane), but it slouches so nicely when not fully loaded. The bag stuffed with their filling paper probably made it look pretty stiff, but without it the bag forms to the body really nicely. I can carry it crossbody and forget it's even there since it lays so nicely against the body and is so light.  Since it's big it still gives me the room to throw in extra stuff when I need to--- like a water bottle or two, even my smaller dslr camera fits (tightly),  hats for the kids.  I've been so happy with it and taken it so many places.  It's in a ton of our traveling pictures since I'm always wearing it.  

For the past few weeks I've been carrying the Belle and that is definitely a large bag.  I've loving it too though.  It's big, but light, can carry it on my shoulder or cross body.  I've been carry on my shoulder too which is not the norm for me since I love hands free bags.  It's just been so comfortable that I haven't needed to use the cross body on it. I'm still not sure I can travel with it or take it to Disney, but I might give it a shot the next time we go.  


Jane is 13" l x 5" w x 12" h, 11" handle drop
Hayley is 14" l x 4" w x 11" h, 8.5" handle drop 
Belle 14.5" l x 7" w x 13" h, 9.5" handle drop


----------



## Funaek

renza said:


> Yep, sale goggles! I have gotten much better about this, but I have been really bad this week.
> 
> And now the Kingsport Gray City Tote seems to be calling my name. Argh. I know people have posted about the City Tote but I can't go down the rabbit hole of searching for previous posts, so for those who have it, do you love it? Why or why not? And are those thin straps comfortable even when you have a lot in the bag? How much does the bag weigh empty? Thanks!



I have the KG city tote and love it! It's a fantastic tote that holds a ton but didn't feel too big. I love the straps as thin straps don't feel too uncomfortable for me and I like that they don't slide off my shoulder like all the other MZW straps. It's great for the times when I'm wearing a winter coat because it sits on my shoulder well. Zip and magnet closure, and two magnet pockets on the ends and a bigger zippered pocket on one side. But if you have the bag kinda full, it's a bit more difficult getting things out of the end magnet pockets. The bag is also light and comfy. And the color is a perfect neutral! 

I use it for work when I have to carry documents or a laptop. Lately I've been using my Belle for work but the handles slip on me a lot so once it gets cooler and I start wearing coats and jackets I'll probably go back to the city tote.


----------



## Reba

Mariposa, thank you for your thoughts. If my kids were small, I might opt for Hayley. I remember having to carry everybody's stuff. Lizzy is probably all I need day to day now.  If you are thinking Lizzy, think no extra kid stuff...happy 4th!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Reba, I love the way you change out straps, great idea. love it!




Then if you have Gunmetal Lizzy now, don't forget to try Gunmetal Britt's shoulder strap on it....love Lizzy like that.,.feels like a totally different bag!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa, thank you for your thoughts. If my kids were small, I might opt for Hayley. I remember having to carry everybody's stuff. Lizzy is probably all I need day to day now.  If you are thinking Lizzy, think no extra kid stuff...happy 4th!



Thank you. I'll keep that in mind. Happy 4th to you too!


----------



## renza

gurlsaved said:


> I loved the look of the city tote but functionally, it just didn't suit up to my needs.
> I wanted to use it as a work bag with laptop and some files. It all fit but the leather straps weren't comfortable but mind you there was a laptop in it. I have since switched over to Jane and she is more comfortable and lighter. The side outside pockets were hard to get in and out of too. I rarely zipped the bag because it wasn't easy to do. I say if you are using this for like a gym bag or for lighter items, this could work.
> So really not a fan of the city tote but I love the intention of it.





Reba said:


> I do have City Tote in Kingsport. Love color. I use as purse when I need something larger than my usual smaller bags (Lizzy)....maybe when I want to take Ipad, or a few shopping returns in bag...works great for that and is comfortable and still light. I like side pockets which have magnets...items feel secure, and water bottles don't show so doesn't look messy.    I do have to say though...if you carry a ton..like I did on the way home from our last trip...those thin straps aren't the best..I did put thicker leather Lizzy strap on front of bag instead of thin crossbody strap they give as extra..which I found pretty useless..the thicker Lizzy leather strap worked out (same color) when bag was super heavy...which I carried crook of arm style...love look of bag..and find it useful when traveling as tote but if you weigh it down a lot, maybe another bag would be better.





Reba said:


> Renza, the top of City Tote has both zipper and mag closure...I really like security of the two, didn't find an issue with zipper...but it does also give you the option of one or the other...





Funaek said:


> I have the KG city tote and love it! It's a fantastic tote that holds a ton but didn't feel too big. I love the straps as thin straps don't feel too uncomfortable for me and I like that they don't slide off my shoulder like all the other MZW straps. It's great for the times when I'm wearing a winter coat because it sits on my shoulder well. Zip and magnet closure, and two magnet pockets on the ends and a bigger zippered pocket on one side. But if you have the bag kinda full, it's a bit more difficult getting things out of the end magnet pockets. The bag is also light and comfy. And the color is a perfect neutral!
> 
> I use it for work when I have to carry documents or a laptop. Lately I've been using my Belle for work but the handles slip on me a lot so once it gets cooler and I start wearing coats and jackets I'll probably go back to the city tote.


Thanks for all the opinions! My main concern is the thin straps, so it is helpful to see all the different thoughts on it. I would need to load it up, and I have a feeling those straps would bug me. I do really like that it has the zip top closure though, which so many totes don't. Anyway, I think I may hold out for the Belle in a good color (it is coming out in one of the purples this fall, right?). 




mariposa08 said:


> Right now I keep thinking about the neon Katherine wallet because I wish my Lexi had more card slots. I also keep looking at the Lizzy since everyone raves about it.


I don't want to enable you but I do love the neon pink leather so far, even in my bulky Christoff.


----------



## dcooney4

I also bought a gunmetal Lizzy. Love this bag and I'm so glad I bought it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I also bought a gunmetal Lizzy. Love this bag and I'm so glad I bought it.




So glad you got it!  Where did you find it, small shop?  I think it is my favorite...so versatile.


----------



## dcooney4

They had it at the Mz Wallace Uptown store. I called and and them ship it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> They had it at the Mz Wallace Uptown store. I called and and them ship it.




Great. I know you will enjoy in good and bad weather. I find it season-less. Black is great, but an everyday go to that isn't typical black is even better. Enjoy.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Great. I know you will enjoy in good and bad weather. I find it season-less. Black is great, but an everyday go to that isn't typical black is even better. Enjoy.



So true! I even bought  silver sandals to make it work easier.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Happy 4th!

I broke down and bought Satellite Britt. I could no longer resist...thankfully I did resist also putting the Currant Britt in my cart. I really wanted to, though. Currant is one of my all-time faves.

I heard July 15 from my local boutique as the date when they will receive new colors.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy 4th!
> 
> I broke down and bought Satellite Britt. I could no longer resist...thankfully I did resist also putting the Currant Britt in my cart. I really wanted to, though. Currant is one of my all-time faves.
> 
> I heard July 15 from my local boutique as the date when they will receive new colors.


that usually means the MZ web page will post them a bit sooner.


----------



## sfgirl

badaboop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First time posting here! I'm trying to decide between a new work purse. Currently, I own the Longchamp le pliage and while I love it, everything that I own seems to get lost in that huge cavern. I'm trying to decide between the MZ Wallace Belle or go into a completely different direction and get the Linea Pelle Dylan East West tote.
> 
> Any help would be great appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


I have both bags.  The Belle is my go to work bag. Actually all my MZs I use for work because they are so light weight and keep me organized.   The LP bags are great but get heavy because of the leather. If I'm not walking to and from work and the BART station then I use my LP


----------



## Elliespurse

sfgirl said:


> I have both bags.  The Belle is my go to work bag. Actually all my MZs I use for work because they are so light weight and keep me organized.   The LP bags are great but get heavy because of the leather. If I'm not walking to and from work and the BART station then I use my LP



Hi, I moved your post to the new MZ Wallace thread (the old thread is too large and should be closed). Hope this is ok.


----------



## allisonintexas

Looks like the summer Friday promo will be the perf leather. If you scroll through the sale section all of the perf leather items say "summer Friday promo" under them. White perf Henry seems to be back, with low stock.


----------



## Shakalaka

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy 4th!
> 
> I broke down and bought Satellite Britt. I could no longer resist...thankfully I did resist also putting the Currant Britt in my cart. I really wanted to, though. Currant is one of my all-time faves.
> 
> I heard July 15 from my local boutique as the date when they will receive new colors.




I love my satellite britt!! And I love my currant britt too!


----------



## Reba

Happy Crappy 4th...at least in the Norteast....&#127882;&#127881;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;&#9889;&#65039;&#127881;&#127882;&#128541;


----------



## dcooney4

The sun finally came out after three days of hard rain. I decided to keep wearing my Bianca anyway . Love that bag.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> The sun finally came out after three days of hard rain. I decided to keep wearing my Bianca anyway . Love that bag.


are you thinking about the new Bianca coming out in Mocha with the brown leather and silver hdw? I am hoping that color is what I think it will be.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The sun finally came out after three days of hard rain. I decided to keep wearing my Bianca anyway . Love that bag.




Sun!  It should be here by morning!  What do you love about Bianca...is it the Gunmetal fabric, or is it a size preference?  I love mine too...not sure I would love it in Bedford nylon though...I like the structure of the coated twill.


----------



## dcooney4

I love the coated twill of the gunmetal . I find it easy to wear with just the handles so I have been leaving the cross body strap home which also lightens the bag a lot. It is just so easy to see things in it and take things in and out. I have not been thinking of the new colors in it as I am enjoying what I have a the moment.


----------



## Reba

Does anyone here have an opinion of the quality/durability of a Tumi handbag vs. MZW?  Am tempted by a Tumi Lugano in a pretty Summer color...


----------



## mothbeast

Reba said:


> Does anyone here have an opinion of the quality/durability of a Tumi handbag vs. MZW?  Am tempted by a Tumi Lugano in a pretty Summer color...



I think the Tumis and MZW bags are equally durable. I have a couple of olderstyle Luganos that show virtually no wear after years of use. They are lighter and less structured than the MZW bags I have. I think it's mainly a style difference. MZW bags are going for the purse / handbag market where as the Tumis are aiming towards travel. The one thing that I prefer on the Tumis is the long strap. It's wider and I find it more comfortable than the long straps for the Francis / Clara.


----------



## mariposa08

Saw this picture on Instagram.


----------



## blingaholic

Oooh, that color is gorgeous!! Would that be the ruby?


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> Saw this picture on Instagram.



So pretty!!! This looks like ruby, right??!


----------



## Bagladywh

I'm in the mood for a new bag and have had my eye out on the Cherry Hayley for some time--now that it's on sale at Nordies might pull the trigger. Love the color but may not work so great with my summer wardrobe.

I am now tempted by a black Paige that I saw at a local store. (I was in a hurry and looked at it quickly so forget the style) but it was similar material to gunmetal--but it's black. Anyone know what collection that was part of? The store only had it at 20% off so the price seems high for an "older" bag. Wondering if it's 1+ years old if I can "negotiate" more.


----------



## mariposa08

Bagladywh said:


> I'm in the mood for a new bag and have had my eye out on the Cherry Hayley for some time--now that it's on sale at Nordies might pull the trigger. Love the color but may not work so great with my summer wardrobe.
> 
> I am now tempted by a black Paige that I saw at a local store. (I was in a hurry and looked at it quickly so forget the style) but it was similar material to gunmetal--but it's black. Anyone know what collection that was part of? The store only had it at 20% off so the price seems high for an "older" bag. Wondering if it's 1+ years old if I can "negotiate" more.


Was it black lacquer?


----------



## mothbeast

Are those new colors in quited bags here: http://shop35289840.taobao.com/

I think it's the shop from that instagram photo. 

I'm not loving that darl red in the regular nylon of the backpack but I king of like the similar looking color in the quilted bags. at the link above


----------



## Bagladywh

mariposa08 said:


> Was it black lacquer?


Yep, thanks! Just looked it up and found it online (for a better price too). Now I have some serious thinking/decisions to do. Bag purchases are almost harder when they are of the want vs. need variety!


----------



## ravenangel

mothbeast said:


> Are those new colors in quited bags here: http://shop35289840.taobao.com/
> 
> I think it's the shop from that instagram photo.
> 
> I'm not loving that darl red in the regular nylon of the backpack but I king of like the similar looking color in the quilted bags. at the link above


OMG, I want the small suttons. anyone able to translate this page?


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> OMG, I want the small suttons. anyone able to translate this page?


Looked up Kate Zhou handbags, retail chain in China. guess that is where all the small suttons go. I am nuts for the small suttons. smart woman started the company, read her linked in page.


----------



## ms p

I can read Chinese. Let me know if u need any translation: )


----------



## mothbeast

http://www.weibo.com/u/2412910437

More pics from that page


----------



## allisonintexas

You guys make me want a small sutton!!!

I got a small metro tote in the Easter sale. Is the capacity different between that and the small sutton?


----------



## handbag*girl

mothbeast said:


> View attachment 2677289
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677293
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.weibo.com/u/2412910437
> 
> More pics from that page



The sutton is supposed to come in a Bordeaux and Ruby color block and midnight. That looks like the colors  oooh I can't decide.


----------



## ravenangel

ms p said:


> I can read Chinese. Let me know if u need any translation: )




Is there any way to order these? Mrs P , what are they charging for the small sur tons? I have begged MZW to bring them back to the states. They said maybe in winter. Any translation help appreciated. Kate Zhou is an interesting entrapenuer.


----------



## ms p

ravenangel said:


> Is there any way to order these? Mrs P , what are they charging for the small sur tons? I have begged MZW to bring them back to the states. They said maybe in winter. Any translation help appreciated. Kate Zhou is an interesting entrapenuer.



The price is 1600 Chinese yuen reminbi. That's about usd260. This is excluding shipping to USA. (The actual amount will be different depending on exchange rate.)

I think the store is open to international order. Can always ask her. Judging by the brands (Rebecca minkoff, treesje, botkier etc)  she carries it's a lot of USA brand so she should be able to communicate in English: )


----------



## ravenangel

ms p said:


> The price is 1600 Chinese yuen reminbi. That's about usd260. This is excluding shipping to USA. (The actual amount will be different depending on exchange rate.)
> 
> I think the store is open to international order. Can always ask her. Judging by the brands (Rebecca minkoff, treesje, botkier etc)  she carries it's a lot of USA brand so she should be able to communicate in English: )


see you on our other pages? so want a small sutton.


----------



## ravenangel

I am so hoping MZW brings the small sutton back. In the states too!


----------



## Reba

FYI...Some of Nordstrom's Sale MZW's have been marked down again.


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> What would you like to see for a Summer Friday special?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the medium metro totes on sale. I got a small one and like it, but don't love it due to the short handles. Would love to try a medium.
> 
> 
> 
> And if the tangerine hayley went below $200 I'd try that too. I love the hayley, love the orange, but since it's just a want not a need I have to at least get it for a good price
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and maybe a steal on some of the small bags like Sophie, although I'd love to see her in a more fun color than black.




The Hayley in Tangerine is $182 at Nordstrom.


----------



## allisonintexas

Reba said:


> The Hayley in Tangerine is $182 at Nordstrom.


Thank you!!! I just ordered it. With ****** at 8% cash back it offsets my tax 

Good way to start the week!


----------



## Reba

Oh good!  Hope you enjoy it. Great deal.


----------



## allisonintexas

Reba said:


> Oh good!  Hope you enjoy it. Great deal.


It's already gone, so thank you so much for posting about it. I really appreciate you taking the time to do that. I never would have thought to look again today to see if it was further reduced since I had looked a couple of days ago. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> It's already gone, so thank you so much for posting about it. I really appreciate you taking the time to do that. I never would have thought to look again today to see if it was further reduced since I had looked a couple of days ago. Can't wait to get it!




You should thank my insomnia. Glad to help...post pics after you get it!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Eggplant lovers, there's a pretty Bianca on the Bay here.


----------



## ravenangel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Eggplant lovers, there's a pretty Bianca on the Bay here.


yeah, but it doesn't have a zip top. I have to have a zipper. thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Cherry Hayley at Nordstrom.com for $182!


Never mind looks like it sold out already


----------



## j0yc3

More Tangerine Hayley in nordies, 50% off!  I want the Emerald for 50% off from MZW.com   Any chance that the sale in MZW drops to 50%?


----------



## mariposa08

j0yc3 said:


> More Tangerine Hayley in nordies, 50% off!  I want the Emerald for 50% off from MZW.com   Any chance that the sale in MZW drops to 50%?


Maybe? I think 40% is more likely but it just depends on how well they sell.


----------



## j0yc3

A new to me Cherry Georgie!!! Love this size, perfect for a book, cosmetics case, bottled water, and few other things. Very light too!


----------



## j0yc3

mariposa08 said:


> Maybe? I think 40% is more likely but it just depends on how well they sell.



Ahhh.. Thanks! I'll be stalking the site for sure


----------



## ravenangel

j0yc3 said:


> A new to me Cherry Georgie!!! Love this size, perfect for a book, cosmetics case, bottled water, and few other things. Very light too!


enjoy that happy Georgie. I always pullout my cherry bag when I need a lift, makes me smile to look at it.


----------



## Reba

A few new reduced Jane's on Nordstrom for early risers. Also, patterned small Frida marked down again.


----------



## Reba

FYI....Just talked to my Nordstrom handbag dept. She says 3 styles of Cocoa MZW's will be on Anniversary Sale....a quilted metro (didn't ask size), the Belle, and the Mia. Only price I got was Mia...$217.


----------



## Reba

There is picture of Cocoa on Pic thread in another style. Has Gold Hardware. Pretty. Not what I am looking for though.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> FYI....Just talked to my Nordstrom handbag dept. She says 3 styles of Cocoa MZW's will be on Anniversary Sale....a quilted metro (didn't ask size), the Belle, and the Mia. Only price I got was Mia...$217.


OMG I've been dreaming of Mia! I'm so screwed...


----------



## Reba

Oops...sorry. Well, if you do decide on Mia, wallet is a little less screwed..&#128521;


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Oops...sorry. Well, if you do decide on Mia, wallet is a little less screwed..&#128521;


----------



## Tiny_T

MZ Wallace
- Belle($257.90)
- Mia($217.90)
- Medium Metro($123.90)
in the color cocoa are part of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.

Are any of you getting any of these bags?

The mini Frida in the kente cloth print is 50%


----------



## dcooney4

Not me! I like them but I'm am terrified of light colors.


----------



## Tiny_T

dcooney4 said:


> Not me! I like them but I'm am terrified of light colors.



I agree. I was hoping the plum color would be discounted. It is more of a fall color than cocoa. 

Last year they had the Moss Jane and Paige. I loved the Moss color and purchased the Paige last Anniversary Sale. Cocoa isn't really speaking to me.


----------



## ravenangel

Tiny_T said:


> MZ Wallace
> - Belle($257.90)
> - Mia($217.90)
> - Medium Metro($123.90)
> in the color cocoa are part of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.
> 
> Are any of you getting any of these bags?
> 
> The mini Frida in the kente cloth print is 50%


they picked a really safe and boring color. not buying from their sale this year. have way too many bags and new fall ones pre ordered anyway.


----------



## Reba

Tiny_T said:


> MZ Wallace
> - Belle($257.90)
> - Mia($217.90)
> - Medium Metro($123.90)
> in the color cocoa are part of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.
> 
> Are any of you getting any of these bags?
> 
> The mini Frida in the kente cloth print is 50%






No, not inspired to buy...phew!  Shopping my own closet today...


----------



## mariposa08

Tiny_T said:


> MZ Wallace
> - Belle($257.90)
> - Mia($217.90)
> - Medium Metro($123.90)
> in the color cocoa are part of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.
> 
> Are any of you getting any of these bags?
> 
> The mini Frida in the kente cloth print is 50%


 I'm not a fan of cocoa.


----------



## georgianne

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not a fan of cocoa.


Don't love the cocoa either!  Is anyone getting anything else from the MZ sale? I bought the Bobbi wallet and really like it.


----------



## carrieongrove

georgianne said:


> Don't love the cocoa either!  Is anyone getting anything else from the MZ sale? I bought the Bobbi wallet and really like it.


I see cocoa as a nice neutral, if a bit bland. Pretty seasonless though, which is always a plus. 

While I'd love a Mia, I need to slow down on my bag purchases for a while. *sigh*


----------



## Tiny_T

ravenangel said:


> they picked a really safe and boring color. not buying from their sale this year. have way too many bags and new fall ones pre ordered anyway.



I am waiting for some pretty fall colors too. I am not sure what inspired MZ to produce cocoa as a  fall color. I am assuming it's a color in their fall collection, since the Nordy's Anniversary sale is a sale on Fall items.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> they picked a really safe and boring color. not buying from their sale this year. have way too many bags and new fall ones pre ordered anyway.




Ravenangel, going to pick your brain for a MZW question....I know you have a coated twill and a nylon Bianca. I have coated twill, and like it very much...feels to be a good medium purse...not too big/thick. My question....in nylon do you feel it is too slouchy/shapeless. Am considering options for new Fall purse...if they even make one...thank you in advance .... Oh Wise One of All That Is MZW...


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Ravenangel, going to pick your brain for a MZW question....I know you have a coated twill and a nylon Bianca. I have coated twill, and like it very much...feels to be a good medium purse...not too big/thick. My question....in nylon do you feel it is too slouchy/shapeless. Am considering options for new Fall purse...if they even make one...thank you in advance .... Oh Wise One of All That Is MZW...


Reba, I will answer you in a little while, just home from the doctor and feeling yucky. I have been sick all week. need to go start some meds and get off my feet for a few. promise, I will get back later.


----------



## Reba

Sorry to hear that..&#128542;...feel better..&#127799;


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Ravenangel, going to pick your brain for a MZW question....I know you have a coated twill and a nylon Bianca. I have coated twill, and like it very much...feels to be a good medium purse...not too big/thick. My question....in nylon do you feel it is too slouchy/shapeless. Am considering options for new Fall purse...if they even make one...thank you in advance .... Oh Wise One of All That Is MZW...




Reba, the twill has slightly more body and structure. My sapphire Bianca hold up the samel  as the gm and
 I think that is due to the fact that this bag does not have great depth. I also have gm in lizzy along with my Kingsport grey. Because it is an overall more cube shaped bag, I do see more slouch in the Bedford lizzy. 

I think because Bianca is a narrow depth north south bag, you won't see much difference from the gm. Just my thoughts. Btw, there is only one new Bianca, in august in Mocha with dark brown leather and silver hdw. And of course, moto. 

Hope this helps you..


----------



## Reba

It does. Thank you. Just planning next purse move like a strategic chess player..LOL.  Also, helps to think about anything other than my 16 & 18 year old's shenanigans!  Lovely daughter announces current babysitting job is not "worth it."  "No central air conditioning in their house and the boy won't stop talking about wrestling.".....if she only knew...doesn't get much better when you get to the real world sweetie...LOL.....hope that gives you a chuckle...albeit, at my expense...feel better, and thank you Raven-&#128124;!


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> It does. Thank you. Just planning next purse move like a strategic chess player..LOL.  Also, helps to think about anything other than my 16 & 18 year old's shenanigans!  Lovely daughter announces current babysitting job is not "worth it."  "No central air conditioning in their house and the boy won't stop talking about wrestling.".....if she only knew...doesn't get much better when you get to the real world sweetie...LOL.....hope that gives you a chuckle...albeit, at my expense...feel better, and thank you Raven-&#128124;!


they really don't learn till they are about 30, sad to say. even with a good head on their shoulders&#8230;&#8230;..oh boy. glad to help. the steroids are doing a number on me.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> they really don't learn till they are about 30, sad to say. even with a good head on their shoulders..oh boy. glad to help. the steroids are doing a number on me.




30 you say?   Long pause to think about that info......(thank you very much)...

Was recently on steroids myself...not pleasant...but they are powerful and do work....you, will hopefully feel better soon...

Me...?....30 you say....I need something stronger...

Feel better quick. &#127803;&#127802;&#127801;


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw Cocoa today...eh. Not impressed. I also saw some great new black bag styles. I saw a cross-body, a large tote and something small that looked like it might be a large wristlet or another belt bag. I didn't get close enough to get a good look. Holding out for Ruby.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> 30 you say?   Long pause to think about that info......(thank you very much)...
> 
> Was recently on steroids myself...not pleasant...but they are powerful and do work....you, will hopefully feel better soon...
> 
> Me...?....30 you say....I need something stronger...
> 
> Feel better quick. &#127803;&#127802;&#127801;


you cracked me up, you know the saying, little kids, little problems, bigger kids, well. thankfully with ours it is was just slow maturing, nothing more than that. and we did experience 3 months of being boomerang parents.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw Cocoa today...eh. Not impressed. I also saw some great new black bag styles. I saw a cross-body, a large tote and something small that looked like it might be a large wristlet or another belt bag. I didn't get close enough to get a good look. Holding out for Ruby.


Ruby has hit one boutique I know but they are holding it back till next week. maybe that means we will see it on MZW very soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does anyone here have an opinion of the quality/durability of a Tumi handbag vs. MZW?  Am tempted by a Tumi Lugano in a pretty Summer color...




I have both brands...equal quality in my opinion. Tumi's Voyageur collection is lighter weight than the MZ bags. Also has tons of pockets and nice long shoulder straps. I have two Tumi Geneva bags and a Cortina travel bag. Love them.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> you cracked me up, you know the saying, little kids, little problems, bigger kids, well. thankfully with ours it is was just slow maturing, nothing more than that. and we did experience 3 months of being boomerang parents.






Oh Ravenangel....for a second there I thought you were trying to make me feel better....then you mention...do I dare let this phrase into my psyche...boomerang parents...nooooo!  Mine are definitely late bloomers in the whole maturity thing.....please, please...no more talk of these horrors...when you feel better...message happy purse thoughts only....&#128591;&#128092;&#128591;&#128091;...&#128540;


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> Ruby has hit one boutique I know but they are holding it back till next week. maybe that means we will see it on MZW very soon.




Hopefully. I am waiting for Ruby and Bordeaux. I will probably have to skip Midnight. I have enough Navy!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have both brands...equal quality in my opinion. Tumi's Voyageur collection is lighter weight than the MZ bags. Also has tons of pockets and nice long shoulder straps. I have two Tumi Geneva bags and a Cortina travel bag. Love them.




Oh, thank you. They do look lighter. Really caught my interest lately. Have you seen their new Garnet color for Fall?  So pretty... A rival with MZW Ruby or Bourdeux maybe?  We'll have to check those against each other. Do you think Geneva is comparable to MZW Alice?  Or is it much bigger?


----------



## starsnhevn

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw Cocoa today...eh. Not impressed. I also saw some great new black bag styles. I saw a cross-body, a large tote and something small that looked like it might be a large wristlet or another belt bag. I didn't get close enough to get a good look. Holding out for Ruby.



I bought the cocoa today at Nordys. I love it. It's very close to Kingsport Grey.... which I picked up online last week at the MZ sale.


----------



## Reba

starsnhevn said:


> I bought the cocoa today at Nordys. I love it. It's very close to Kingsport Grey.... which I picked up online last week at the MZ sale.




The colors are often initially perceived by many as so-so....and then... they grow on us...and we see different pics...and we all want it...much like Kingsport Grey at first...I am sure Cocoa is pretty in real-life.  Enjoy. Post pics if you have a chance....


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> The colors are often initially perceived by many as so-so....and then... they grow on us...and we see different pics...and we all want it...much like Kingsport Grey at first...I am sure Cocoa is pretty in real-life.  Enjoy. Post pics if you have a chance....


Agree


----------



## mothbeast

That garnet looks nice. I may have to check it out in person.

With nylon I find that sometimes the photos just don't do it justice. There are some colors that just pop in in the light in a way you don't see in the official photos.


----------



## mothbeast

The cherry Marlena arrived today and I love the color. I think it's a touch less yellow than the photo makes it look. 







I hadn't bought in a long time and am glad to see that the dustbags are nicer now. HUGE and not made out of that plasticky stuff like free tote bags. 






The one thing I wanted to show was how a 13" Macbook Air fits in it. The MZW site lists it as fitting a 13" laptop and I would say that it's sort of true. This is where the laptop fits when you line it up to the bottom seam of the back panel. With some slouch or angling it would sit below the drawstring but it would be really close if you had a larger laptop or a thick case. I think it's better suited to an 11". 






A couple other things - this does not come with a metro pouch - I'm going to use one of my spares. Also the drawstring pull doesn't work like I thought it did. It just has a certain amount of tension on the cord- it doesn't have a button to squeeze to release.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I have both brands...equal quality in my opinion. Tumi's Voyageur collection is lighter weight than the MZ bags. Also has tons of pockets and nice long shoulder straps. I have two Tumi Geneva bags and a Cortina travel bag. Love them.



Have some tumi's also from voyager colllection. They are great bags but in torrential rain my crossbody tumi got soaked as well as everything in it.  I know the coated twill in mz can take , but I do not know about the bedford nylon as I did not even tempt fate in that bad of weather as I had gotten caught in with the tumi.


----------



## dcooney4

mothbeast said:


> The cherry Marlena arrived today and I love the color. I think it's a touch less yellow than the photo makes it look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't bought in a long time and am glad to see that the dustbags are nicer now. HUGE and not made out of that plasticky stuff like free tote bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I wanted to show was how a 13" Macbook Air fits in it. The MZW site lists it as fitting a 13" laptop and I would say that it's sort of true. This is where the laptop fits when you line it up to the bottom seam of the back panel. With some slouch or angling it would sit below the drawstring but it would be really close if you had a larger laptop or a thick case. I think it's better suited to an 11".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple other things - this does not come with a metro pouch - I'm going to use one of my spares. Also the drawstring pull doesn't work like I thought it did. It just has a certain amount of tension on the cord- it doesn't have a button to squeeze to release.


Love your new backpack. I am opposite of you about the new dustbags. I find these so slippery that they do not look neat in the shelf. Most are to big for the bag that is in them that I loose space trying to fold the slippery excess to fit neatly in the closet. Which means I can fit less bags as I only have a certain amount of storage space allotted to bags. I am glad you like them though. I can't stand them. I am almost tempted to make dust bags that fit them myself just to make more room.


----------



## Reba

mothbeast said:


> That garnet looks nice. I may have to check it out in person.
> 
> With nylon I find that sometimes the photos just don't do it justice. There are some colors that just pop in in the light in a way you don't see in the official photos.




So true. Even different bags in this color on line look slightly different. If you happen to see in real life, report back if you like or not.......enjoy that pretty backpack....


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> The colors are often initially perceived by many as so-so....and then... they grow on us...and we see different pics...and we all want it...much like Kingsport Grey at first...I am sure Cocoa is pretty in real-life.  Enjoy. Post pics if you have a chance....


This is so true, and Kingsport Grey and Prussian Blue are two perfect examples of colors that many people slept on at launch, judging by the sale prices they both reached, but now seem to be highly coveted on ebay, among other places. I know that I was indifferent to both colors until I saw pics of them by owners in other light settings. MZW's website has accurate pics, but the rich dimensionality of their colors is almost always missing.

@Starsnhevn, I hope you post pics, as I am definitely interested in a warm neutral color for a future purchase.


----------



## Reba

Small Suttons on MZW...


----------



## Funaek

Small Sutton is back! Does anyone know if other colors or prints will be released for the small Sutton soon? I've been wanting one for a while now.


----------



## mothbeast

Reba said:


> Small Suttons on MZW...



Hoping for other colors for fall. 



dcooney4 said:


> Love your new backpack. I am opposite of you about the new dustbags. I find these so slippery that they do not look neat in the shelf. Most are to big for the bag that is in them that I loose space trying to fold the slippery excess to fit neatly in the closet. Which means I can fit less bags as I only have a certain amount of storage space allotted to bags. I am glad you like them though. I can't stand them. I am almost tempted to make dust bags that fit them myself just to make more room.



The problem with the old ones for me is that weird fabric would literally turn to dust if it was exposed to much sunlight. I had some cat play houses made of the same stuff that did the same thing. Cotton dustbags are really my favorite.


----------



## ravenangel

Funaek said:


> Small Sutton is back! Does anyone know if other colors or prints will be released for the small Sutton soon? I've been wanting one for a while now.


I have been speaking with them every week. I just bought the pony print cause it works for me and my doggy stuff. I was told there might be one around the holidays. I sure hope there are more coming but there are none for fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh, thank you. They do look lighter. Really caught my interest lately. Have you seen their new Garnet color for Fall?  So pretty... A rival with MZW Ruby or Bourdeux maybe?  We'll have to check those against each other. Do you think Geneva is comparable to MZW Alice?  Or is it much bigger?


Garnet sounds nice! I think the Geneva may have similar dimensions to Alice, but Geneva probably has more pockets. I am blown away by the number of pockets it has.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also snagged the pony print small sutton. Black/white always works.


----------



## LuvAllBags

starsnhevn said:


> I bought the cocoa today at Nordys. I love it. It's very close to Kingsport Grey.... which I picked up online last week at the MZ sale.



Congrats! Enjoy both of those beauties.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Have some tumi's also from voyager colllection. They are great bags but in torrential rain my crossbody tumi got soaked as well as everything in it.  I know the coated twill in mz can take , but I do not know about the bedford nylon as I did not even tempt fate in that bad of weather as I had gotten caught in with the tumi.


Yeah, I am not sure any of the nylon bags handle torrential downpours. Glad to know that the coated twill does well!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I also snagged the pony print small sutton. Black/white always works.




Me too! That's exactly what I thought when I saw the print.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me too! That's exactly what I thought when I saw the print.


Great minds...


----------



## mariposa08

Look at these pictures from Flat of the Hill's Instagram

Cocoa and ruby are shown


----------



## mariposa08

Pic 2


----------



## mariposa08

From their Facebook


----------



## ravenangel

saw that on FB yesterday, they are all so pretty, would like to be a kid in that candy store, give me one of each please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.haha


----------



## carrieongrove

Love that ruby!!


----------



## ms p

Nice pics thx for sharing!


----------



## Reba

Ruby is pretty. Think I will wait to see what's prettier...Ruby or Bourdeux...


----------



## Reba

The Cocoa in that shot looks a lot like Kingsport Grey, and very unlike Nordstrom's picture...


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> The Cocoa in that shot looks a lot like Kingsport Grey, and very unlike Nordstrom's picture...


Reba, many people who have seen it say it does remind them very much of KG. it is pretty IRL but not my cup of tea.


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> From their Facebook




Wonderful, thank you for sharing those. Great look at coco!


----------



## Suestua

Is the next Baby Jane to come out the one in Midnight?  Cause I'm not sure I can wait


----------



## mothbeast

Stopped at bloomies at lunch to check out new colors. No all ruby bags out yet. Saw Cocoa which looks like a cool taupey color. Nordstrom photos make it look really almond. 
Fern is a light sagey green baybe a bit lighter looking than the Nordstrom photos. 

Is it me or is the Lizzy heavier than you'd think for the size?

I might end up going with a garnet Tumi though if small Suttons in Ruby don't appear.


----------



## Reba

mothbeast said:


> Stopped at bloomies at lunch to check out new colors. No all ruby bags out yet. Saw Cocoa which looks like a cool taupey color. Nordstrom photos make it look really almond.
> 
> Fern is a light sagey green baybe a bit lighter looking than the Nordstrom photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the Lizzy heavier than you'd think for the size?
> 
> 
> 
> I might end up going with a garnet Tumi though if small Suttons in Ruby don't appear.




Have you seen Tumi's garnet in person yet?


----------



## Reba

Suestua said:


> Is the next Baby Jane to come out the one in Midnight?  Cause I'm not sure I can wait




In the FOTH pic?  Are you looking at Plum Jane tote maybe?


----------



## mothbeast

Reba said:


> Have you seen Tumi's garnet in person yet?



Yes and it was really nice. It had a touch of purple to it like garnets can have where the MZW red had more brown in it.


----------



## ravenangel

Suestua said:


> Is the next Baby Jane to come out the one in Midnight?  Cause I'm not sure I can wait


there are baby janes out in plum now at boutiques. there will be espresso baby jane in august with silver hardware.


----------



## allisonintexas

The cherry Hayley is back in stock on Nordies website for 50% off.


----------



## mariposa08

From their Instagram 

New bags should come out today!!


----------



## Reba

Ruby Baby Jane is my fave of the new...


----------



## Suestua

mariposa08 said:


> From their Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> New bags should come out today!!




Ooh, I love that Mayfair.  Not sure Ruby is my color however, although it's beautiful.  That's how I would like the Baby Jane to be, with the shoulder strap in addition to the handles.


----------



## ravenangel

Suestua said:


> Ooh, I love that Mayfair.  Not sure Ruby is my color however, although it's beautiful.  That's how I would like the Baby Jane to be, with the shoulder strap in addition to the handles.


Take a close look at the new andi style, almost the same dimensions as baby jane with a shoulder strap. going to order it in either midnight or espresso to see if it will serve as an alternative to baby jane, which I love.


----------



## piky1

Can someone please tell me what other colors Coco will be available in?

Thank you!


----------



## carrieongrove

Excited to see so many new styles, but not in love with any of them. 

I like Mayfair but thinks it needs that tassel (the one on the homepage pic) or something for embellishment. Otherwise it's a bit plain - at least online. Ditto Chelsea. 

I do like Andi and really like Claire and Kim, particularly in cocoa.

And another fanny pack?! Who would've thought?


----------



## Suestua

ravenangel said:


> Take a close look at the new andi style, almost the same dimensions as baby jane with a shoulder strap. going to order it in either midnight or espresso to see if it will serve as an alternative to baby jane, which I love.




Yes, the dimensions were the first thing I had looked at too.  It's very close so I would like to try it. Do you know that it is in fact coming out in Midnight and Espresso?   

Has anyone seen espresso yet?


----------



## ravenangel

Yes, I know it as a fact. It is on a cheat sheet I have from their preview night.


----------



## mariposa08

So many new styles. My fav bags all have lots of pockets ( one of the major reasons I love mzw) so the new bags without the pockets don't really appeal to me yet. They may grow on me though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered the Ruby Mayfair! LOVE it!!


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered the Ruby Mayfair! LOVE it!!


I'm so happy for you- that one's a beauty! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it once it arrives. 

I think the new batch of designs all look very smart, with my faves being the ruby Mayfair and for reasons I haven't fully sussed out yet, the black moto Claire. I'm also liking the new bedford nylon wallet line, and I wouldn't say no to a cocoa Belle, even though I don't strictly_ need _a third Belle. 

I am not too strongly tempted yet, which is fortunate, but I think it all looks good so far.


----------



## Suestua

Does anyone know what the approximate lag time is between when MZ puts it on their site and Nordstrom online gets anything?


----------



## madgratess

I love the ruby Chelsea tote! I think I'll be grabbing that one in addition to espresso Belle...can't wait for that one!!!


----------



## mothbeast

The new designs aren't doing it for me. I should have grabbed something when they had Oxblood out. 

I was excited about Ingrid before I realized that it's totally redesigned and nylon for $175.


----------



## estrie

Yeah, the nylon Ingrid and Mae are interesting. I'm curious how they'll wear. Wallets seem to get so much more friction.

The Ruby leather totes are gorgeous. 

So much structure overall. I patiently wait for Bordeaux, which looks really nice on the colorblock metros with Ruby, for its silver hardware. I think in a little time I will warm way up to the Mayfair in particular. Ruby Mayfair is lovely but especially on this bag silver hardware seems right, but black Moto feels underwhelming if one has the basic black already. 


Last summer when the natural linen (with brown leather trim) came out for Britt and that larger bag, I thought it was attractive but too structured for me. Now that I really love Britt, the natural linen Britt on eBay is calling my name. Just before was the larger bag, which I spaced on and missed. And do I really need another bag? I've been eying the natural linen Daria for a while too. Anyone have thoughts on that coated natural linen?


----------



## handbag*girl

What do people think of the Julie?


----------



## Reba

handbag*girl said:


> What do people think of the Julie?




Julie looks like a pretty answer to a larger laptop and files...but seems that would make it heavy for that thin leather shoulder strap...ouch?


----------



## Reba

New bags are pretty...missing the multi-pocket MZW styles that we are accustomed to....but they'll be back around too....wondering about all those "snap" pockets...how easily do they snap and un-snap?


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone have the Jane Tote? I Have a belle I have been using for work. I am thinking of the Jane tote for everyday.


----------



## Reba

handbag*girl said:


> Does anyone have the Jane Tote? I Have a belle I have been using for work. I am thinking of the Jane tote for everyday.




Have been looking at Jane tote too as an everyday. Have Bianca...that size is about as big as I would want..so they are similar but depth is an inch or so deeper...and no crossbody option...hmm...


----------



## Reba

An observation...the depth measurement on Mayfair says 5 inches...looks like so much more...wondering if that's correct?


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> Does anyone have the Jane Tote? I Have a belle I have been using for work. I am thinking of the Jane tote for everyday.


I have it...it is ok. I like it, don't love it. Smaller than Jane but more organization.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> I love the ruby Chelsea tote! I think I'll be grabbing that one in addition to espresso Belle...can't wait for that one!!!


I have seen the Chelsea in black in person. It is lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw the new black moto Coco in person...it is very cool. It may be on my list. More impressive in person than online. The shorter strap is terrific. Reminiscent of the old Olivia strap but better.


----------



## madgratess

Oh I'm glad you like it Luv! There are so many great colors coming that it's hard to jump on something when I know that there will be more!! Going to try to wait at least til September and hope that the whole collection is out by then - not easy to be patient!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw the new black moto Coco in person...it is very cool. It may be on my list. More impressive in person than online. The shorter strap is terrific. Reminiscent of the old Olivia strap but better.




I am sure all the new styles look better in person.  We all now need a NYC fix.


----------



## piky1

Several new styles and colors can be seen on the Contacts page.  Including a Metro in Butterfly.
http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us


----------



## mariposa08

piky1 said:


> Several new styles and colors can be seen on the Contacts page.  Including a Metro in Butterfly.
> http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us


 Pretty!!


Does anyone know what colors the Kate will be in this year? My clover Kate is a little worn, kind of wanting a new prettier one this year.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Pretty!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what colors the Kate will be in this year? My clover Kate is a little worn, kind of wanting a new prettier one this year.


Anthracite september with silver
Bordeaux August also silver


----------



## handbag*girl

LuvAllBags said:


> I have it...it is ok. I like it, don't love it. Smaller than Jane but more organization.



I am looking for something for everyday. I am going on a trip and want to carry my iPad, large wallet, large cosmetic case, two pairs of glasses and keys. I have an Alex but it's  just a hair small. Do you think the regular Jane would be better?


----------



## dcooney4

handbag*girl said:


> I am looking for something for everyday. I am going on a trip and want to carry my iPad, large wallet, large cosmetic case, two pairs of glasses and keys. I have an Alex but it's  just a hair small. Do you think the regular Jane would be better?



Regular Jane sounds good.


----------



## mothbeast

How have people liked the leather totes? The Ruby Paris is interesting. I think some old MZW charms I have would look good on Ruby.


----------



## piky1

In case others are interested in Coco colors:  Coco will be available in Mocha and Bordeaux within the next couple of months. It will also debut in all leather in Ruby, Anthracite, and Espresso in October.


----------



## j0yc3

When will the butterfly print metro tote comes out?  I need it! I hope the handles on this are the same like the new AW14's with 9"!!!   Ruby/Bordeaux colorblock looks great too!


----------



## ravenangel

j0yc3 said:


> When will the butterfly print metro tote comes out?  I need it! I hope the handles on this are the same like the new AW14's with 9"!!!   Ruby/Bordeaux colorblock looks great too!


butterfly and bordeaux in august. midnight too, mocha too.


----------



## j0yc3

ravenangel said:


> butterfly and bordeaux in august. midnight too, mocha too.


Thanks!  Ugh i have a wedding to attend to next month and I'm one of the bridesmaid as well....  Need to set aside funding for that asap...


----------



## quinncx

I'm new to the club- just got my first MZ Wallace based on recommendations from a couple of friends.  I got a Kate in black to be my airline travel purse- I love all the pockets!

I'm hoping for some guidance on another purchase.  My sister is about to start the 2nd year of her PhD program and is looking for a stylish bag to carry to school every day.  She usually carries a Macbook, makeup bag, trade paperback, wallet, glasses case, pencil case, and a couple of notebooks.  She tested out my Kate and everything fits but she also wants to try out a Belle.

My question- does anyone out there use either of these bags as an everyday computer bag?  How does it hold up over time?  I'm a little concerned about the weight over the long term- do you think the handles will hold up?

Any advice welcome...


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I am looking for something for everyday. I am going on a trip and want to carry my iPad, large wallet, large cosmetic case, two pairs of glasses and keys. I have an Alex but it's  just a hair small. Do you think the regular Jane would be better?


For those items, both the Jane Tote and the Jane would work. I prefer the reg Jane. I carry a large MZ cosmetic case, a flat cosmetic case, an ipad, two phones, sunglasses, a wallet and a few misc small items. Jane Tote was a tight fit, but Jane holds all that plus room for more without being huge or bulky. The Jane is also lighter weight. I really, truly love the Jane. I am meh on the Jane Tote. 

One nice thing on the Jane Tote: extra zipper pockets. That is good for wallet security, etc. But they add weight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mothbeast said:


> How have people liked the leather totes? The Ruby Paris is interesting. I think some old MZW charms I have would look good on Ruby.


I like mine, but others have had concerns about the vacchetta leather. Vacchetta is meant to wear in...so it depends on whether or not you like that look. I think those Ruby totes are drop dead gorgeous. Amazing color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

quinncx said:


> I'm new to the club- just got my first MZ Wallace based on recommendations from a couple of friends.  I got a Kate in black to be my airline travel purse- I love all the pockets!
> 
> I'm hoping for some guidance on another purchase.  My sister is about to start the 2nd year of her PhD program and is looking for a stylish bag to carry to school every day.  She usually carries a Macbook, makeup bag, trade paperback, wallet, glasses case, pencil case, and a couple of notebooks.  She tested out my Kate and everything fits but she also wants to try out a Belle.
> 
> My question- does anyone out there use either of these bags as an everyday computer bag?  How does it hold up over time?  I'm a little concerned about the weight over the long term- do you think the handles will hold up?
> 
> Any advice welcome...


Welcome! I have used a Belle for school purposes and found it to be very heavy when loaded up. However others absolutely love it for this purpose. The Kate would also be great for this. They do hold up well. 

I find the Kate to be lighter than Belle. Not sure why. Others have said the opposite. 

A lighter option would be a Metro or perhaps the new Chelsea, but then you have only the inside pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got an email from Longchamp this morning...their Fall 14 runway showed a lot of dark red, much like Ruby...loving this color! Also got an email from Henri Bendel with a very dark plum color bag. This may be my favorite fall color scheme ever: dark reds, grays and navy. Yay! I need to stock up while all my best colors are out.


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> Several new styles and colors can be seen on the Contacts page.  Including a Metro in Butterfly.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us




Was loving Coco until this view of it...not a good look in this pic at all.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Was loving Coco until this view of it...not a good look in this pic at all.


did you happen to notice that coco has plain zippers? there are no pull tabs. imo I think they went for a streamlined look but it end up looking like so many other nylon bags. The tabs and pulls on MZW bags are one of the things I really like about the bag. not naked zippers.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> Anthracite september with silver
> Bordeaux August also silver



Thank you.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> I like mine, but others have had concerns about the vacchetta leather. Vacchetta is meant to wear in...so it depends on whether or not you like that look. I think those Ruby totes are drop dead gorgeous. Amazing color.


The ruby totes do look gorgeous. I had a Doris wallet (vacchetta) and within a week, it was showing numerous scratches. The totes do have the perforations so it might not be as apparent, and the patina is supposed to be lovely, but for me and in a wallet, I couldn't look past the scratches. 

On an unrelated note, I'm really digging the fringe Ivy. I have to check the new bags out in person!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> did you happen to notice that coco has plain zippers? there are no pull tabs. imo I think they went for a streamlined look but it end up looking like so many other nylon bags. The tabs and pulls on MZW bags are one of the things I really like about the bag. not naked zippers.




That's what I initially thought...went for modern and streamlined...could be a Kate Spade, Prada, but doesn't look like MZW...then started to like it..if I were to get one bag next season though, would probably go with a more traditional MZW look...I don't have too many and am not tired of that look, and love the function.


----------



## dcooney4

I kind of like the chelsea tote, but it says it is 18 " across the bottom . Is that a correct measurement ? The photo makes it look more like a 13 or 14 inch bottom . Has anyone seen it in real life?  18 is way to big for me.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> I kind of like the chelsea tote, but it says it is 18 " across the bottom . Is that a correct measurement ? The photo makes it look more like a 13 or 14 inch bottom . Has anyone seen it in real life?  18 is way to big for me.


mzw is notorious for incorrect measurements, you might want to call the store and ask them to measure one for you. now you have me curious!


----------



## mariposa08

Just saw online that MZW gave a bunch of people (maybe all of them) at the NYC Blogger Bash a free black Jane.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Just saw online that MZW gave a bunch of people (maybe all of them) at the NYC Blogger Bash a free black Jane.



Wow, they were lucky.


----------



## mothbeast

Reba said:


> That's what I initially thought...went for modern and streamlined...could be a Kate Spade, Prada, but doesn't look like MZW...then started to like it..if I were to get one bag next season though, would probably go with a more traditional MZW look...I don't have too many and am not tired of that look, and love the function.


I think this is why the new ones don't have the same appeal for me. The flat nylon thing does look more like other brands and I'd miss the external pockets. A ruby Mia would have been such an easy sell. 



ravenangel said:


> mzw is notorious for incorrect measurements, you might want to call the store and ask them to measure one for you. now you have me curious!


I'd also say that the what it fits list for some bags is a bit optimistic. 
That does look smaller on the model than the quoted 18". I wonder if the 18 is like across the zipper at the top - so the bottom is smaller?


----------



## ravenangel

just up on the Nordstrom's page, ruby Marlena and Paige.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I kind of like the chelsea tote, but it says it is 18 " across the bottom . Is that a correct measurement ? The photo makes it look more like a 13 or 14 inch bottom . Has anyone seen it in real life?  18 is way to big for me.




If it is a true measure, a really big Longchamp type tote?  Have also questioned some of new measurements...not sure what they are measuring with &#128208;?  &#127865;?


----------



## songofthesea

just got a black paige today so that I can have a cross body bag that's light and holds a lot!  I used to have the mia, but, wore it to death, so, looking forward to using paige!


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> just got a black paige today so that I can have a cross body bag that's light and holds a lot!  I used to have the mia, but, wore it to death, so, looking forward to using paige!




At first look, do you think it will hold all you need it to?   And which shape do you prefer?


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> If it is a true measure, a really big Longchamp type tote?  Have also questioned some of new measurements...not sure what they are measuring with &#128208;?  &#127865;?




Actually, the expandable Longchamp Travel tote is 17 3/4 inches wide...I guess Chelsea is a big tote!


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone seen the Chelsea Tote in person? I am looking for an everday bag that can go from day to night. Is this closer in size to the Belle or Jane Tote? It's really hard to tell from the measurments. I am also very interested in the midnight color and was wondering if the Jane or Chelsea will come in this color. Thanks.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I kind of like the chelsea tote, but it says it is 18 " across the bottom . Is that a correct measurement ? The photo makes it look more like a 13 or 14 inch bottom . Has anyone seen it in real life?  18 is way to big for me.


I have seen it...I don't think it is 18 across the bottom...more like across the top. It is a pretty big tote.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I have seen it...I don't think it is 18 across the bottom...more like across the top. It is a pretty big tote.



Thank you! If it is big then it is not for me. On the model shots it just did not look that big. I'm glad I asked and not waste money or time having to send something back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> The ruby totes do look gorgeous. I had a Doris wallet (vacchetta) and within a week, it was showing numerous scratches. The totes do have the perforations so it might not be as apparent, and the patina is supposed to be lovely, but for me and in a wallet, I couldn't look past the scratches.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I'm really digging the fringe Ivy. I have to check the new bags out in person!



Yeah, that is the problem with Vacchetta...is scratches so easily. That would be tough in a wallet.


----------



## smoores

quinncx said:


> I'm new to the club- just got my first MZ Wallace based on recommendations from a couple of friends.  I got a Kate in black to be my airline travel purse- I love all the pockets!
> 
> I'm hoping for some guidance on another purchase.  My sister is about to start the 2nd year of her PhD program and is looking for a stylish bag to carry to school every day.  She usually carries a Macbook, makeup bag, trade paperback, wallet, glasses case, pencil case, and a couple of notebooks.  She tested out my Kate and everything fits but she also wants to try out a Belle.
> 
> My question- does anyone out there use either of these bags as an everyday computer bag?  How does it hold up over time?  I'm a little concerned about the weight over the long term- do you think the handles will hold up?
> 
> Any advice welcome...



I have compared Belle and Kate and I find the Belle to feel heavier when loaded up. However, I am a die hard Kate fan. I have 4 (just because I love to change colors) and have had up to 6 at a time. They wear extremely well. I carried one for 18 months straight before I had the other color options and it still looked new at the end of that time. I carry them most often as diaper bags for my 3 kids, plus my stuff in there. With all of that stuff in there it is so much lighter than many other high end bags and diaper bags that I've tried. I carry A LOT, so it probably weighs close to what your sister's bag would and I still find it very manageable, even with back and neck issues. 

The Belle is a great bag, as well. You will find she has a large following, too. For me the deciding factor is the extra pockets on the Kate inside and out for organization and I like the more east-west functionality so that I don't have to pull out things to get to what is underneath it. I use a Kate every time I travel and I have not found a better carry on (for me, anyway). There is a place for everything and that is wonderful when you are rushing to pull out your ticket, ID, and such quickly in a crowded airport. 

A lot of the decision just depends upon what style or look you prefer because I'm sure either bag would function well. Sometimes it just comes down to preferences. MZW bags are made to last. The Teflon-coated nylon is awesome....believe me, the stuff that the one I use as a diaper has seen and withstood is pretty amazing.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Anyone seen the Mayfair in person or some better pictures of a side view? I'm finding it really hard to get a handle on the shape of it from the pictures I've seen on the site, including in the lookbook. I guess I'm mostly trying to tell if it seems sort of flat/tote-like vs. domed/Speedy-like? If that makes sense. I.e., is this a Boston bag? Thoughts?


----------



## gurlsaved

I went to Nordstrom today and saw the Cocoa Belle and snagged it for the anniversary price. Here is a quick pic of it. The Cocoa color is really hard to capture on camera - it is definitely a light color but has a beautiful taupe to it as well. It definitely doesn't have the "wow" factor in terms of color but I really wanted to get a Belle and couldn't resist the good price. If you are on the fence about Cocoa, try to see it in person because your opinion might change, it is quite lovely. 

I didn't realize, however that the Belle strap drop is higher than the Jane. I really wish Belle was modeled more after the Jane with the squarish shape. I really like how the Jane and Kate have the main opening going down the sides. I was so set on getting Belle in Midnight but now not so sure...I will test it out in Cocoa and see if it works for me. I'm happy Nordstrom has a good return policy just in case it doesn't work out. 

I really wish MZW would combine the size of the Kate with the pocketing of the Belle!!


----------



## gurlsaved

Oh I just noticed that my Belle came with two dust bags!! hhmmm...I wonder if this was Nordstrom's mistake or MZW??


----------



## mariposa08

gurlsaved said:


> I went to Nordstrom today and saw the Cocoa Belle and snagged it for the anniversary price. Here is a quick pic of it. The Cocoa color is really hard to capture on camera - it is definitely a light color but has a beautiful taupe to it as well. It definitely doesn't have the "wow" factor in terms of color but I really wanted to get a Belle and couldn't resist the good price. If you are on the fence about Cocoa, try to see it in person because your opinion might change, it is quite lovely.
> 
> I didn't realize, however that the Belle strap drop is higher than the Jane. I really wish Belle was modeled more after the Jane with the squarish shape. I really like how the Jane and Kate have the main opening going down the sides. I was so set on getting Belle in Midnight but now not so sure...I will test it out in Cocoa and see if it works for me. I'm happy Nordstrom has a good return policy just in case it doesn't work out.
> 
> I really wish MZW would combine the size of the Kate with the pocketing of the Belle!!



Thanks for sharing the picture!  It looks like a very nice neutral. 

I love the Belle, hopefully it'll grow on you.  I've been using mine every day for a while now and love it.  

Have you see the Frankie or Francis?  IMO it is similar in shape to the Jane, but with added pockets and the cross body strap.  They are going to have the Frankie in Bordeaux this fall.


----------



## honuhonu

gurlsaved said:


> Oh I just noticed that my Belle came with two dust bags!! hhmmm...I wonder if this was Nordstrom's mistake or MZW??



I had two dust bags in my sapphire belle I just received as well.


----------



## ravenangel

honuhonu said:


> I had two dust bags in my sapphire belle I just received as well.




And I was missing the dust bag and the shoulder strap in mine.


----------



## mariposa08

Does this have silver hw? Is this Bordeaux?


----------



## allisonintexas

Hard to tell the HW color but if that is Bordeaux is that midnight next to it?


----------



## allisonintexas

gurlsaved said:


> I went to Nordstrom today and saw the Cocoa Belle and snagged it for the anniversary price. Here is a quick pic of it. The Cocoa color is really hard to capture on camera - it is definitely a light color but has a beautiful taupe to it as well. It definitely doesn't have the "wow" factor in terms of color but I really wanted to get a Belle and couldn't resist the good price. If you are on the fence about Cocoa, try to see it in person because your opinion might change, it is quite lovely.
> 
> I didn't realize, however that the Belle strap drop is higher than the Jane. I really wish Belle was modeled more after the Jane with the squarish shape. I really like how the Jane and Kate have the main opening going down the sides. I was so set on getting Belle in Midnight but now not so sure...I will test it out in Cocoa and see if it works for me. I'm happy Nordstrom has a good return policy just in case it doesn't work out.
> 
> I really wish MZW would combine the size of the Kate with the pocketing of the Belle!!



I love it and I want one!! It's sold out online. I'm going to chat/call to see if I can get one. Any other advice about how to find one?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Does this have silver hw? Is this Bordeaux?




Where is this pic from?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Where is this pic from?



Instagram. I think it's from the blogger bash.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Instagram. I think it's from the blogger bash.




Looks less "rusty" than some of the Ruby pics. But all the images vary so much...I think it might be Bourdeaux. Really pretty....whichever it is...&#128536;


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I kind of like the chelsea tote, but it says it is 18 " across the bottom . Is that a correct measurement ? The photo makes it look more like a 13 or 14 inch bottom . Has anyone seen it in real life?  18 is way to big for me.




Don't know if this reference helps you, but I checked measurements of the City Tote against this bag...they are even bigger than this. I have City Tote, and while obviously not a small bag, it really doesn't carry big. Use as a purse often when my small bags don't cut it. I think it's the way they are cut smaller on bottom and larger zip area. If you look at pictures of City Tote (green still on sale page), it shows model carrying on shoulder. Has same depth and is 2 inches wider and 1 inch taller than Chelsea. I was surprised...hope it helps with the size perspective.


----------



## dcooney4

Yes thank you Reba!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

I bought the floral JF Tote a little less than a year ago, and I have to say, I'm led than thrilled with how some of the paint is chipping off the leather. I got this on sale, and while I'm normally very easy on my bags, I use this one for a lot of air travel so...I'm not too unhappy. But I wish the strap was holding up better than this. (Also, one of the feet came off about a month ago, and I had to keep using it so the bottom chipped off a bit too. That one's on me.) 

Still, I do love it as a tote...


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> Does this have silver hw? Is this Bordeaux?







allisonintexas said:


> Hard to tell the HW color but if that is Bordeaux is that midnight next to it?





Be still, my beating heart!


----------



## estrie

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Anyone seen the Mayfair in person or some better pictures of a side view? I'm finding it really hard to get a handle on the shape of it from the pictures I've seen on the site, including in the lookbook. I guess I'm mostly trying to tell if it seems sort of flat/tote-like vs. domed/Speedy-like? If that makes sense. I.e., is this a Boston bag? Thoughts?




To me the MZW pics suggest something in between because it has the edge piping but probably nothing else for structure. I was wondering too. 

Haven't seen much from you for a while! You had the tricolor Tess I think? Or Jesse? I think Tess. I was wondering how that worked long term.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Anyone seen the Mayfair in person or some better pictures of a side view? I'm finding it really hard to get a handle on the shape of it from the pictures I've seen on the site, including in the lookbook. I guess I'm mostly trying to tell if it seems sort of flat/tote-like vs. domed/Speedy-like? If that makes sense. I.e., is this a Boston bag? Thoughts?


Hi, my Mayfair just arrived and I will have pics and a report tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I bought the floral JF Tote a little less than a year ago, and I have to say, I'm led than thrilled with how some of the paint is chipping off the leather. I got this on sale, and while I'm normally very easy on my bags, I use this one for a lot of air travel so...I'm not too unhappy. But I wish the strap was holding up better than this. (Also, one of the feet came off about a month ago, and I had to keep using it so the bottom chipped off a bit too. That one's on me.)
> 
> Still, I do love it as a tote...
> 
> View attachment 2691491
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691492


That's too bad. I have this bag and while I don't use it a lot, it is obvious that it won't wear well. The leather seems like it is just waiting to crackle, especially on the handles. It is so beautiful that I am willing to deal with it.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I like mine, but others have had concerns about the vacchetta leather. Vacchetta is meant to wear in...so it depends on whether or not you like that look. I think those Ruby totes are drop dead gorgeous. Amazing color.




I agree that the Ruby leather looks amazing. For the first time I am seriously considering one of those totes, but I don't love their dimensions and the Paris tote's thin straps worry me. A couple years ago they had a narrower and taller perforated leather tote and I liked that. If that came out in Ruby I would have no hesitation. The whole idea that this beautiful color leather will wear in really appeals to me.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi, my Mayfair just arrived and I will have pics and a report tomorrow.


oh thank you Luv All, so many of us are curious about it IRL. please let us know what you load it up with too. one concern was the suede, gathering lint and fibers. a description of the seude would be helpful too. is it smooth, rough? or is it more like a nubuck? thanks!!


----------



## gurlsaved

allisonintexas said:


> I love it and I want one!! It's sold out online. I'm going to chat/call to see if I can get one. Any other advice about how to find one?



I hope you can find one!! I got the last one from my Nordstrom. I'm actually surprised it sold out so fast considering MZW isn't super popular compared to other brands.


----------



## gurlsaved

mariposa08 said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture!  It looks like a very nice neutral.
> 
> I love the Belle, hopefully it'll grow on you.  I've been using mine every day for a while now and love it.
> 
> Have you see the Frankie or Francis?  IMO it is similar in shape to the Jane, but with added pockets and the cross body strap.  They are going to have the Frankie in Bordeaux this fall.



I almost got the Francis in the past but I thought it actually had too many pockets - lol. I am pretty picky I guess!! The reason I haven't sprung for the Kate is because of the pocketing. I don't need so many tiny pockets - I really need bigger outside pockets like the Belle and Jane. =) 

So far I am liking the Belle and it is definitely growing on me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ruby Mayfair arrived!! It is gorgeous. Ruby is a dark red and is similar to the oxblood color that was out the year before last. The suede and dark leather details make it special. Inside is dark brown. 

It is shaped like the Tess - it is a Speedy satchel shape. Not flat. The outside pockets are huge. 

Someone mentioned naked zippers on one of the new bags. This zipper is naked too - no tabs or tassels. I prefer the clean look for this bag. It works. 

The outside pockets are huge, which I love. Easy to get a hand in and out. 

In short, the color is stunning and perfect if you like dark reds. It is not rust-like at all. It is a dark red with brown undertone, but not rusty or orangey.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mayfair's true measurements are 14x11x7.5.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> oh thank you Luv All, so many of us are curious about it IRL. please let us know what you load it up with too. one concern was the suede, gathering lint and fibers. a description of the seude would be helpful too. is it smooth, rough? or is it more like a nubuck? thanks!!




It is pretty standard suede, like you would find on a shoe. It is medium - not rough but not super fine. I am a suede fan, so I love it, especially in a dark color.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Ruby Mayfair arrived!! It is gorgeous. Ruby is a dark red and is similar to the oxblood color that was out the year before last. The suede and dark leather details make it special. Inside is dark brown.
> 
> It is shaped like the Tess - it is a Speedy satchel shape. Not flat. The outside pockets are huge.
> 
> Someone mentioned naked zippers on one of the new bags. This zipper is naked too - no tabs or tassels. I prefer the clean look for this bag. It works.
> 
> The outside pockets are huge, which I love. Easy to get a hand in and out.
> 
> In short, the color is stunning and perfect if you like dark reds. It is not rust-like at all. It is a dark red with brown undertone, but not rusty or orangey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692729
> View attachment 2692730
> View attachment 2692731
> View attachment 2692732



I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!! Can you post a mod shot by any chance?


----------



## dcooney4

Stunning!


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> Ruby Mayfair arrived!! It is gorgeous. Ruby is a dark red and is similar to the oxblood color that was out the year before last. The suede and dark leather details make it special. Inside is dark brown.
> 
> It is shaped like the Tess - it is a Speedy satchel shape. Not flat. The outside pockets are huge.
> 
> Someone mentioned naked zippers on one of the new bags. This zipper is naked too - no tabs or tassels. I prefer the clean look for this bag. It works.
> 
> The outside pockets are huge, which I love. Easy to get a hand in and out.
> 
> In short, the color is stunning and perfect if you like dark reds. It is not rust-like at all. It is a dark red with brown undertone, but not rusty or orangey.



Wow this is a great review and a beautiful bag.  Thanks for sharing such detail.  Love this color too!


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> It is pretty standard suede, like you would find on a shoe. It is medium - not rough but not super fine. I am a suede fan, so I love it, especially in a dark color.


Oh Thank you so much Luv all, these are fabulous pics, I think we all had the impression this was flat, now we know the real thing. I am so happy you love it, congrats and wear her in good health. please do post loaded up and modeling shots. great news about the pockets. are the snaps easy to use? thanks again. best pics!!


----------



## ravenangel

one more question Luv all, in the shot showing the end of the bag, are the seams bedford or is it trimmed with leather? not sure what I am viewing. thanks


----------



## Shakalaka

Luvall - beautiful! I love the color. How does the size compare to the britt?


----------



## Suestua

LuvAllBags said:


> Ruby Mayfair arrived!! It is gorgeous. Ruby is a dark red and is similar to the oxblood color that was out the year before last. The suede and dark leather details make it special. Inside is dark brown.
> 
> It is shaped like the Tess - it is a Speedy satchel shape. Not flat. The outside pockets are huge.
> 
> Someone mentioned naked zippers on one of the new bags. This zipper is naked too - no tabs or tassels. I prefer the clean look for this bag. It works.
> 
> The outside pockets are huge, which I love. Easy to get a hand in and out.
> 
> In short, the color is stunning and perfect if you like dark reds. It is not rust-like at all. It is a dark red with brown undertone, but not rusty or orangey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692729
> View attachment 2692730
> View attachment 2692731
> View attachment 2692732




I know the size is close to the Baby Jane, do you have a BJ for a comparison pic?  I can't wait for it to come out in the other colors since I don't really do red. Also hope Nordstrom eventually gets it on their site.  It's very beautiful, congrats.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Will try to answer all questions here...

Revised height is 10"...The 11" height is for the suede flaps, but they stick up higher than the usable space of the bag. The usable space is 10" high.

Suestua, this bag is MUCH larger than Baby Jane. It is a very large satchel, more sized like the Tess. I am 99% sure this is the Tess with some modifications. I will try to get some comparison shots later with other size bags and show it loaded up. 

It is much too Fall/Winterish for me to carry in July, but I will likely give her a whirl tomorrow and then store away for September.

Sorry, I don't do mod shots. Will try to post some comparison pics.

Raven, the piping on the edges is leather. The snaps seem easy to open/snap closed.

One other note...the hardware has changed. It is lighter in weight. No idea if this means change in quality or if they are just trying to lighten the bag weight. We shall see.

Re: color, in the sunlight, it looks like a true burgundy. Reminds me of a good glass of wine. The camera flash brings out rusty tones, but they are not apparent to the naked eye. This is a color that I would have called Bordeaux, so I wonder what the Bordeaux color will be like.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Shaka, It seems larger than Britt. Will try to get some compare pics. One thing that I prefer over Britt: easier to get into on the top. Much wider opening.

Same formal satchel style as Britt.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I bought the floral JF Tote a little less than a year ago, and I have to say, I'm led than thrilled with how some of the paint is chipping off the leather. I got this on sale, and while I'm normally very easy on my bags, I use this one for a lot of air travel so...I'm not too unhappy. But I wish the strap was holding up better than this. (Also, one of the feet came off about a month ago, and I had to keep using it so the bottom chipped off a bit too. That one's on me.)
> 
> Still, I do love it as a tote...
> 
> View attachment 2691491
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691492



Nicole, so sad to see this happening to your bag. I'm glad you've gotten a lot of use from it, though.



LuvAllBags said:


> Ruby Mayfair arrived!! It is gorgeous. Ruby is a dark red and is similar to the oxblood color that was out the year before last. The suede and dark leather details make it special. Inside is dark brown.
> 
> It is shaped like the Tess - it is a Speedy satchel shape. Not flat. The outside pockets are huge.
> 
> Someone mentioned naked zippers on one of the new bags. This zipper is naked too - no tabs or tassels. I prefer the clean look for this bag. It works.
> 
> The outside pockets are huge, which I love. Easy to get a hand in and out.
> 
> In short, the color is stunning and perfect if you like dark reds. It is not rust-like at all. It is a dark red with brown undertone, but not rusty or orangey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692729
> View attachment 2692730
> View attachment 2692731
> View attachment 2692732





LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will try to answer all questions here...
> 
> Revised height is 10"...The 11" height is for the suede flaps, but they stick up higher than the usable space of the bag. The usable space is 10" high.
> 
> Suestua, this bag is MUCH larger than Baby Jane. It is a very large satchel, more sized like the Tess. I am 99% sure this is the Tess with some modifications. I will try to get some comparison shots later with other size bags and show it loaded up.
> 
> It is much too Fall/Winterish for me to carry in July, but I will likely give her a whirl tomorrow and then store away for September.
> 
> Sorry, I don't do mod shots. Will try to post some comparison pics.
> 
> Raven, the piping on the edges is leather. The snaps seem easy to open/snap closed.
> 
> One other note...the hardware has changed. It is lighter in weight. No idea if this means change in quality or if they are just trying to lighten the bag weight. We shall see.
> 
> Re: color, in the sunlight, it looks like a true burgundy. Reminds me of a good glass of wine. The camera flash brings out rusty tones, but they are not apparent to the naked eye. This is a color that I would have called Bordeaux, so I wonder what the Bordeaux color will be like.



Great pics and review, Luv! You're always first out of the gate when there's a good satchel to be had. 

Your observation about the lighter hardware is interesting. And describing it as Tess+ helps me visualize. Makes a lot of sense. I'm interested in the Kingston, the taller version of the Mayfair, so this is all super-helpful. 

Let us know how your test drive goes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Comparison pics. With Ella. Mayfair is slightly deeper. Seems the same otherwise.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mayfair with Britt. Mayfair is deeper and taller. Mayfair is slightly longer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mayfair with Baby Jane. Mayfair is much larger all around.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mayfair with LV Speedy 35. Mayfair is taller.


----------



## LuvAllBags

After assessment, I still think Mayfair is a revision of the Tess. It could also be a new take on the Ella, but I don't think so. The sizes are not exactly the same.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> After assessment, I still think Mayfair is a revision of the Tess. It could also be a new take on the Ella, but I don't think so. The sizes are not exactly the same.


wow, just wow! and I never liked ella until I saw her in your pic today. awesome bags! great eye for intelligent design. thanks again! enjoy them all!
really great collection.
can't wait to get your test run review next.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Thank you for taking all of the wonderful comparison pics *LuvAllBags*!


----------



## carrieongrove

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you for taking all of the wonderful comparison pics *LuvAllBags*!


Yes, super helpful, thank you!


----------



## gurlsaved

For those of you who have items such as Jane, Belle, or Kate in the Black Bedford AND a different color, do you notice a difference in the comfort of the handles between the black and the colored one? 

I started using the Cocoa Belle today and upon loading it up, I immediately noticed the difference in comfort from my Jane (even though i have the same items in it). I've had the Jane for a long time and so not sure if maybe there was a break-in period for the handles. But I noticed the leather on the cocoa one is very different and the handles are so hard. 

Maybe I just need to break in the cocoa handles? I couldn't even keep the bag on my shoulder for too long before it started to hurt =(


----------



## mariposa08

gurlsaved said:


> For those of you who have items such as Jane, Belle, or Kate in the Black Bedford AND a different color, do you notice a difference in the comfort of the handles between the black and the colored one?
> 
> I started using the Cocoa Belle today and upon loading it up, I immediately noticed the difference in comfort from my Jane (even though i have the same items in it). I've had the Jane for a long time and so not sure if maybe there was a break-in period for the handles. But I noticed the leather on the cocoa one is very different and the handles are so hard.
> 
> Maybe I just need to break in the cocoa handles? I couldn't even keep the bag on my shoulder for too long before it started to hurt =(



It could be that it needs to broken in or it could be different leather.  I have the navy with saffiano leather handles and they are SOFT (super wonderful too).   Softer than the same bag that I have in black.  The leather on my clover Kate is also softer than the black handles that are on my Belle.


----------



## gurlsaved

mariposa08 said:


> It could be that it needs to broken in or it could be different leather.  I have the navy with saffiano leather handles and they are SOFT (super wonderful too).   Softer than the same bag that I have in black.  The leather on my clover Kate is also softer than the black handles that are on my Belle.



This is great info - now I feel relieved. I just didn't want to use it too much in case I need to return it.


----------



## JeepGirl

Ladies, 
I have read almost everyone of these posts and I still need your help. I'm a first time MZ wallace buyer and am torn between Belle and Kate to use as my everyday bag/diaper bag for my first baby due in October. Belle appeals to me more stylistically and is currently on sale in what I'm hoping is a gorgeous green. However, it's height makes me concerned that I will be stacking items and things will get lost. Opinions/thoughts? If I could find either Kate or Belle in a purple like plum I would be head over heals but the MZ rep said the best I'm going to do is Midnight in Belle this Fall. Has midnight been photographed anywhere? Thoughts on emerald as a year round every day color? Any real life emerald shots I could see. Thank you so much for your expertise!!!!


----------



## madgratess

JeepGirl said:


> Ladies,
> I have read almost everyone of these posts and I still need your help. I'm a first time MZ wallace buyer and am torn between Belle and Kate to use as my everyday bag/diaper bag for my first baby due in October. Belle appeals to me more stylistically and is currently on sale in what I'm hoping is a gorgeous green. However, it's height makes me concerned that I will be stacking items and things will get lost. Opinions/thoughts? If I could find either Kate or Belle in a purple like plum I would be head over heals but the MZ rep said the best I'm going to do is Midnight in Belle this Fall. Has midnight been photographed anywhere? Thoughts on emerald as a year round every day color? Any real life emerald shots I could see. Thank you so much for your expertise!!!!



I don't have emerald, but I LOVE belle. I use as my everyday diaper/kid bag and find it perfect. It's not too tall where things get lost at all. I have 4 of them in a wide range of colors and will be buying a fifth in espresso this fall  I've had Kate in the past and found that it just doesn't work for me - a bit too big and bulky, whereas belle hangs closer to the body. Belle also slouches really nicely when not stuffed so it appears smaller.


----------



## JeepGirl

madgratess said:


> I don't have emerald, but I LOVE belle. I use as my everyday diaper/kid bag and find it perfect. It's not too tall where things get lost at all. I have 4 of them in a wide range of colors and will be buying a fifth in espresso this fall  I've had Kate in the past and found that it just doesn't work for me - a bit too big and bulky, whereas belle hangs closer to the body. Belle also slouches really nicely when not stuffed so it appears smaller.


Thank you so much for your feedback! Now I just have to decide between emerald and midnight. Wish their were photos of midnight to check out.


----------



## madgratess

JeepGirl said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback! Now I just have to decide between emerald and midnight. Wish their were photos of midnight to check out.



Midnight is supposed to be deep blue with violet undertones. Sounds gorgeous! But, emerald is bright and fun. Seems like a year round color. You can't go wrong with either - just need to decide which one you'd get more use out of  or you can always get both  ha!


----------



## mariposa08

madgratess said:


> Midnight is supposed to be deep blue with violet undertones. Sounds gorgeous! But, emerald is bright and fun. Seems like a year round color. You can't go wrong with either - just need to decide which one you'd get more use out of  or you can always get both  ha!




There is a picture of midnight on page 46 of this thread.  Post #*677*

I would pick midnight over emerald.  Their blues are always so gorgeous.  I have a navy Belle and midnight is so pretty that I sort of want it too.


----------



## mariposa08

JeepGirl said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback! Now I just have to decide between emerald and midnight. Wish their were photos of midnight to check out.


opps meant to quote this with my other post.  see post #*677*


----------



## JeepGirl

mariposa08 said:


> There is a picture of midnight on page 46 of this thread.  Post #*677*
> 
> I would pick midnight over emerald.  Their blues are always so gorgeous.  I have a navy Belle and midnight is so pretty that I sort of want it too.


You are right the midnight is classic. I do like the emerald sale price though how long does it take for the bags to go to sale price? Is midnight going to be with gold zippers?


----------



## ravenangel

Midnight has gold hardware. I own belle in emerald and it is a beautiful deep color, very reflective and has great versatility. Since this is your first purchase I would start with the sale belle in emerald. There will be an espresso color for fall, a very deep blackish brown with silver hardware.  I will be using my emerald year round. The color in real life is much better than the pics on the MZW web site,


----------



## JeepGirl

ravenangel said:


> Midnight has gold hardware. I own belle in emerald and it is a beautiful deep color, very reflective and has great versatility. Since this is your first purchase I would start with the sale belle in emerald. There will be an espresso color for fall, a very deep blackish brown with silver hardware.  I will be using my emerald year round. The color in real life is much better than the pics on the MZW web site,


Thank you for the input. Do bags tend to drop further than 30% on their sales before being retired?

I saw someone earlier had a baby jane in plum. The mz Wallace rep said it was only available to select wholesalers. Does this happen often? How do you know if a bag exists this way?


----------



## ravenangel

JeepGirl said:


> Thank you for the input. Do bags tend to drop further than 30% on their sales before being retired?
> 
> I saw someone earlier had a baby jane in plum. The mz Wallace rep said it was only available to select wholesalers. Does this happen often? How do you know if a bag exists this way?


hi again jeepgirl( I am a jeep gal too), 
I have the plum baby jane. it is available only at boutiques. here's the story:
 MZW web site and stores do not have everything. they sell to Nordstroms, boutiques and the NYC Bloomingdales some item exclusively. i.e., plum baby jane. they are both retail and wholesale. find a boutique near you to see bags in real life.  

many of here post intel as we get it, go back thru the posts and read and from this point on, you will see the NEWS appear. 
it is a good idea when you see the news to just copy it somewhere for yourself. I actually keep a little mzw notebook with colors, date released, and styles. 
 the MZW web site is a great resource, many of read it daily and like them on FB or send in our email for updates.
 you can of course always call a store. their customer device is excellent. the more you read here, the more you will learn about the styles. we have a pics only section, go to page 1. you will see many personal IRL pics there. have fun and welcome, we are all a bit crazy about MZW.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> hi again jeepgirl( I am a jeep gal too),
> I have the plum baby jane. it is available only at boutiques. here's the story:
> MZW web site and stores do not have everything. they sell to Nordstroms, boutiques and the NYC Bloomingdales some item exclusively. i.e., plum baby jane. they are both retail and wholesale. find a boutique near you to see bags in real life.
> 
> many of here post intel as we get it, go back thru the posts and read and from this point on, you will see the NEWS appear.
> it is a good idea when you see the news to just copy it somewhere for yourself. I actually keep a little mzw notebook with colors, date released, and styles.
> the MZW web site is a great resource, many of read it daily and like them on FB or send in our email for updates.
> you can of course always call a store. their customer device is excellent. the more you read here, the more you will learn about the styles. we have a pics only section, go to page 1. you will see many personal IRL pics there. have fun and welcome, we are all a bit crazy about MZW.


re prices, there are a few sales several times a year. mostly to only about 30-40% off and many are the items that did not sell out. if you give them your email, you will get notifications. the emerald belle you like now is at a good sale price.


----------



## JeepGirl

ravenangel said:


> re prices, there are a few sales several times a year. mostly to only about 30-40% off and many are the items that did not sell out. if you give them your email, you will get notifications. the emerald belle you like now is at a good sale price.


Great the final sale scared me and I was hoping it wasn't one of those things where I buy it and the next day it is marked down further! 

I did go back through the posts to see who got the Plum Baby Jane and found your post with the beautiful pics. A sales rep said she would contact stores for me to see who would ship as none were ordered in Chicago and the outlying areas. It certainly adds to the brand's mystique!


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> Midnight has gold hardware. I own belle in emerald and it is a beautiful deep color, very reflective and has great versatility. Since this is your first purchase I would start with the sale belle in emerald. There will be an espresso color for fall, a very deep blackish brown with silver hardware.  I will be using my emerald year round. The color in real life is much better than the pics on the MZW web site,


I have an emerald Marlena and agree that the images online do not do the color justice. I wasn't all that excited about it until I saw it IRL at a local boutique. It is quite vibrant and has greater visual depth than the photos can show. I also see it as a year-round color. I'm excited to use it in winter when everyone is coated in black, and I can show a pop of bright green!

That being said, midnight looks gorgeous! I think either would be a good choice, with emerald standing out more and midnight being safer. If midnight does go on sale, it won't be for a while - holiday time I would think.


----------



## madgratess

carrieongrove said:


> I have an emerald Marlena and agree that the images online do not do the color justice. I wasn't all that excited about it until I saw it IRL at a local boutique. It is quite vibrant and has greater visual depth than the photos can show. I also see it as a year-round color. I'm excited to use it in winter when everyone is coated in black, and I can show a pop of bright green!
> 
> That being said, midnight looks gorgeous! I think either would be a good choice, with emerald standing out more and midnight being safer. If midnight does go on sale, it won't be for a while - holiday time I would think.



Agreed. And I think that honestly, midnight won't last long enough to go on sale. Usually their dark blues tend to sell out pretty fast.


----------



## JeepGirl

madgratess said:


> Agreed. And I think that honestly, midnight won't last long enough to go on sale. Usually their dark blues tend to sell out pretty fast.


This is the advice I needed to fully pull the trigger. Emerald Belle is on the way! This is huge as I have never spent this much on a handbag my husband thinks it crazy that it will cost the same as our crib.


----------



## carrieongrove

JeepGirl said:


> This is the advice I needed to fully pull the trigger. Emerald Belle is on the way! This is huge as I have never spent this much on a handbag my husband thinks it crazy that it will cost the same as our crib.


I didn't have the need for a big bag so don't have Belle BUT that was the bag I saw IRL that made me appreciate emerald. Congratulations! You will love it!!


----------



## madgratess

JeepGirl said:


> This is the advice I needed to fully pull the trigger. Emerald Belle is on the way! This is huge as I have never spent this much on a handbag my husband thinks it crazy that it will cost the same as our crib.



You will love it!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ravenangel

JeepGirl said:


> This is the advice I needed to fully pull the trigger. Emerald Belle is on the way! This is huge as I have never spent this much on a handbag my husband thinks it crazy that it will cost the same as our crib.


enjoy your first MZW, and prep your hubby, because we all know it won't be your last one!


----------



## mariposa08

Mzw website says low stock for the emerald and tangerine Hayley.


----------



## mariposa08

JeepGirl said:


> This is the advice I needed to fully pull the trigger. Emerald Belle is on the way! This is huge as I have never spent this much on a handbag my husband thinks it crazy that it will cost the same as our crib.



Enjoy your new bag. Would love to see pictures when you get it.


----------



## JeepGirl

mariposa08 said:


> Enjoy your new bag. Would love to see pictures when you get it.


Will do! Thank you to all the members who helped me make this decision! I'm so excited to have such a beautiful bag that will function as a diaper bag. Carrying a petunia pickle bottom would have crushed my spirit!


----------



## dcooney4

Congrats on the belle. Though I do have to say I love my petunia pickle bottom train case for my makeup


----------



## LuvAllBags

JeepGirl said:


> Will do! Thank you to all the members who helped me make this decision! I'm so excited to have such a beautiful bag that will function as a diaper bag. Carrying a petunia pickle bottom would have crushed my spirit!


Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the MZW thread!


----------



## Reba

New bag most curious about?  For me, the Andie....if anyone has an opportunity to see in person, please let us know your thoughts. Seems like a medium size and not too deep as far as depth measurement. Also like versatility of carrying options.


----------



## gurlsaved

Reba said:


> New bag most curious about?  For me, the Andie....if anyone has an opportunity to see in person, please let us know your thoughts. Seems like a medium size and not too deep as far as depth measurement. Also like versatility of carrying options.




Andie looks gorgeous. For me, Chelsea tote looks really nice, despite it looking plain. I've always fallen for longchamp totes and so I keep thinking about getting Chelsea in midnight . Not like I need it though lol.


----------



## renza

I'm interested in Julie in black despite it not looking like an MZ Wallace.


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> Andie looks gorgeous. For me, Chelsea tote looks really nice, despite it looking plain. I've always fallen for longchamp totes and so I keep thinking about getting Chelsea in midnight . Not like I need it though lol.




Reminds me of Longchamp too...but better....always like to have a bag that I don't see coming and going...


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> I'm interested in Julie in black despite it not looking like an MZ Wallace.




Julie looks like a nice work bag. Love the detail work on it.


----------



## DouplePMama

JeepGirl said:


> This is the advice I needed to fully pull the trigger. Emerald Belle is on the way! This is huge as I have never spent this much on a handbag my husband thinks it crazy that it will cost the same as our crib.


Congrats on your new bag! I have the Belle in Emerald and use is it as a diaper bag. The color is gorgeous and can definitely be used year round. I plan on carrying mine during the fall and winter. I use to carry Petunia Pickle Bottom. Going from PPB to MZW is like moving from a Ford Pinto to a Mercedes.


----------



## JeepGirl

DouplePMama said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I have the Belle in Emerald and use is it as a diaper bag. The color is gorgeous and can definitely be used year round. I plan on carrying mine during the fall and winter. I use to carry Petunia Pickle Bottom. Going from PPB to MZW is like moving from a Ford Pinto to a Mercedes.


Love the car reference! Just feel a little stupid that I didn't check ebay first as there is one NWT listed for $175 +_$15 shipping. Ugh I hate losing a deal!


----------



## mariposa08

Emerald is the Friday sale promo. Good prices!


----------



## JeepGirl

mariposa08 said:


> Emerald is the Friday sale promo. Good prices!


Thank you for posting this. I called in and they credited me the new sale price since I placed my order yesterday!


----------



## allisonintexas

JeepGirl said:


> Thank you for posting this. I called in and they credited me the new sale price since I placed my order yesterday!


Good to hear!! I was thinking of you and this discussion yesterday as soon as I saw that posted as the Friday special. I hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## mariposa08

JeepGirl said:


> Thank you for posting this. I called in and they credited me the new sale price since I placed my order yesterday!


Happy to hear that!


----------



## badaboop

Hi everyone, I was wondering. Is the Marlena big enough to hold a laptop? I have a 13" macbook.


----------



## Bagladywh

Really, kind of wish I didn't check my email today...Granted I am a green girl AND had my eye on the Hayley Emerald for sometime but I really, really didn't need another bag but at the 50% off price it was hard to say "no" (especially when I saw low stock). I think this might be time to part with a less loved bag on eBay. Curious, anyone else go shopping today?!


----------



## Bagladywh

ravenangel said:


> enjoy your first MZW, and prep your hubby, because we all know it won't be your last one!


Congrats! And you will be using this bag LONG after your baby outgrows the crib.


----------



## gurlsaved

Bagladywh said:


> Really, kind of wish I didn't check my email today...Granted I am a green girl AND had my eye on the Hayley Emerald for sometime but I really, really didn't need another bag but at the 50% off price it was hard to say "no" (especially when I saw low stock). I think this might be time to part with a less loved bag on eBay. Curious, anyone else go shopping today?!




I'm resisting the sale and am patiently (not really) waiting for fall colors!!! Love the midnight and Bordeaux!


----------



## Reba

JeepGirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have read almost everyone of these posts and I still need your help. I'm a first time MZ wallace buyer and am torn between Belle and Kate to use as my everyday bag/diaper bag for my first baby due in October. Belle appeals to me more stylistically and is currently on sale in what I'm hoping is a gorgeous green. However, it's height makes me concerned that I will be stacking items and things will get lost. Opinions/thoughts? If I could find either Kate or Belle in a purple like plum I would be head over heals but the MZ rep said the best I'm going to do is Midnight in Belle this Fall. Has midnight been photographed anywhere? Thoughts on emerald as a year round every day color? Any real life emerald shots I could see. Thank you so much for your expertise!!!!




Isn't always when we finally decide...and then...kaboom...50%...hopefully, this is a good sign.you got the bag you wanted, and a great buy....your baby is giving great vibes...congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mothbeast

badaboop said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering. Is the Marlena big enough to hold a laptop? I have a 13" macbook.



I have pics with my air in my Marlena here:http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mz-wallace-bags-opinions-mz-wallace-bags-part-869878-68.html#post27071432

You can kind of fit it in but it would be a question of how to want it to fit and if you carry it in a case.


----------



## EmmieMc

Does anyone have the multicolored mini Frieda? Is it truly just a summer bag?
Emmie


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> New bag most curious about?  For me, the Andie....if anyone has an opportunity to see in person, please let us know your thoughts. Seems like a medium size and not too deep as far as depth measurement. Also like versatility of carrying options.


I love the Kim clutch. I am not a huge clutch girl but this one looks like my kind of clutch - very practical!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmmieMc said:


> Does anyone have the multicolored mini Frieda? Is it truly just a summer bag?
> Emmie


I saw it in person...It didn't look too summery to me. The colors could work for Fall. It looks like a beaded bag...the fabric provides kind of an optical illusion.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Kim clutch. I am not a huge clutch girl but this one looks like my kind of clutch - very practical!




Just checked out Kim clutch...it is nice...not too small. Practical but dressy clutch....would only need such a bag 20 or so times a year....but, I like!


----------



## allisonintexas

Hi Ladies, there's been a lot of info on upcoming colors and styles, but one I don't recall seeing mentioned at all is Sophie. Does anyone know if Sophie is coming out in any new colors? Currently there's only black and I'd love to find her in something a little more fun.


----------



## allisonintexas

I wanted to follow up with pictures of the tangerine Hayley I bought from Nordies. I was so excited to order it, but once it got here I could just tell it wasn't quite what I had in mind. 

I have the small metro tote in tangerine and also have Penny in tangerine. For whatever reason, this color seems to work better for me in either the smaller form factor of Penny or the more muted fabric of the metro tote. 

I tried to take a picture of all three that shows kind of what I mean about the difference in color between the tote fabric and the purse fabric.

Also, in case anyone is interested, I noticed the leather strap on the tangerine Hayley is quite different in texture from that of the olive Hayley I got back in December. The leather on the tangerine is more pebbled, much softer and more pliable, and has more of a matte finish. The leather on the olive is quite a bit smoother and shinier, and is definitely stiffer.

If you like bright and cheery, it is definitely a gorgeous interpretation of a true orange. I think if I didn't already have the metro tote and Penny I would keep it, but I'm going to send it back and try to find something I love in a fall color.


----------



## allisonintexas

Here are the tangerine pictures
first one is the leather strap on the hayley


----------



## allisonintexas

And here is a picture of the olive Hayley strap so you can see the difference between that and the leather on the tangerine.


----------



## allisonintexas

On the MZW contact us page there is a picture of one of the stores. Do you think this brown on the bottom right is espresso? It appears to be brown with silver.

http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> On the MZW contact us page there is a picture of one of the stores. Do you think this brown on the bottom right is espresso? It appears to be brown with silver.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us




Maybe Cappachino?  The tote on the other side nearest window looks more Espresso or bad lighting on Bourdeux?  If you look at Bourdeux on bottom of Metro, it must be that...not a flattering pic of what color should look like...


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> Here are the tangerine pictures
> first one is the leather strap on the hayley
> View attachment 2698981
> View attachment 2698982
> View attachment 2698983




Thank you for pictures. Always good to see...sorry Hayley didn't work out, but that is the best part of ordering from Nordstrom sale and not Final MZW sale...no never-ending commitment!  Your other Tangerine bags are pretty. Nice color for hot Texas!


----------



## missmoimoi

allisonintexas said:


> On the MZW contact us page there is a picture of one of the stores. Do you think this brown on the bottom right is espresso? It appears to be brown with silver.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us



It looks more like a chestnut brown, not dark enough for espresso but I'm not sure about official MK colours.


----------



## dcooney4

allisonintexas said:


> On the MZW contact us page there is a picture of one of the stores. Do you think this brown on the bottom right is espresso? It appears to be brown with silver.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us



That is the crosby street store. Just call the number on the picture and ask.


----------



## dcooney4

allisonintexas said:


> Here are the tangerine pictures
> first one is the leather strap on the hayley
> View attachment 2698981
> View attachment 2698982
> View attachment 2698983



I know you are not going to keep it, but generally pebbled leather does not scratch as easily and the fact that it is a bit softer will mean it will mold to your shoulder more there by being more comfortable.


----------



## ravenangel

allisonintexas said:


> Hi Ladies, there's been a lot of info on upcoming colors and styles, but one I don't recall seeing mentioned at all is Sophie. Does anyone know if Sophie is coming out in any new colors? Currently there's only black and I'd love to find her in something a little more fun.


no new colors for sophie for fall. unless there are exclusives for boutiques.


----------



## ravenangel

allisonintexas said:


> On the MZW contact us page there is a picture of one of the stores. Do you think this brown on the bottom right is espresso? It appears to be brown with silver.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/support/contact-us


I checked, it is the new Bordeaux with silver.


----------



## mariposa08

allisonintexas said:


> And here is a picture of the olive Hayley strap so you can see the difference between that and the leather on the tangerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698984



They seem to switch the leathers often depending on the current line. I actually prefer the pebbled leather over the shiny leather.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> I checked, it is the new Bordeaux with silver.



That's interesting. I'm hoping it's not a great picture because it leans very brown and rusty.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> That's interesting. I'm hoping it's not a great picture because it leans very brown and rusty.




I think it must be lighting. Luvsall said her Ruby is not rusty at all in real life, and that really looked rusty in some pictures...especially Nordstrom website....


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> That's interesting. I'm hoping it's not a great picture because it leans very brown and rusty.


Me too! Bordeaux is not supposed to be brown...I sincerely hope this color is not disappointing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> They seem to switch the leathers often depending on the current line. I actually prefer the pebbled leather over the shiny leather.


Agree. I wonder if the pebbled leather helps that strap stay put on the shoulder a little better.


----------



## madgratess

Anyone have a Paris or JF tote? Curious about the leather... TIA


----------



## allisonintexas

ravenangel said:


> I checked, it is the new Bordeaux with silver.


Wow. Thanks.

I wouldn't have thought Bordeaux at all. Interesting. Not what I expected, it seems quite brown. I wonder what color that metro tote closest to the window is then.


----------



## allisonintexas

dcooney4 said:


> I know you are not going to keep it, but generally pebbled leather does not scratch as easily and the fact that it is a bit softer will mean it will mold to your shoulder more there by being more comfortable.


It definitely hung better than the olive strap does when I hung it on my shoulder. I think the pebbled leather is a lot softer.


----------



## carrieongrove

allisonintexas said:


> Wow. Thanks.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought Bordeaux at all. Interesting. Not what I expected, it seems quite brown. I wonder what color that metro tote closest to the window is then.


I bet that's the ruby-bordeaux colorblock.


----------



## piky1

I was wondering about the Metro colors in the picture also since they look so off.  This is the reply from MZW:  The only color-block bag shown in that photo is the Ruby and Bordeaux Metro Tote that is currently on the website. From left to right, the colors are Blackthe photo only shows the corner in the bottom row, Ruby/Bordeaux, Midnight, and Espresso. The Espresso color is the only brown we will have, and it will debut in September.


----------



## allisonintexas

piky1 said:


> I was wondering about the Metro colors in the picture also since they look so off.  This is the reply from MZW:  The only color-block bag shown in that photo is the Ruby and Bordeaux Metro Tote that is currently on the website. From left to right, the colors are Blackthe photo only shows the corner in the bottom row, Ruby/Bordeaux, Midnight, and Espresso. The Espresso color is the only brown we will have, and it will debut in September.


Thank you so much for checking on that!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Hi.  I just got the ruby/bordeaux sutton this week.  It is much darker IRL than this photo.  I'd describe the ruby like a wine color and the bordeaux as "exactly like a glass of wine" color.  It ranges from plum-ish to oxblood brownish, depending on the light.  It's much richer than the store photo.  If I had to make a guess. the Bedford bordeaux will be way different--and imho, better--than these.


----------



## mariposa08

I know we have some Baby Jane fans here- tell me why you love her please.  I have one and I can't decide if I should keep or sell.  I haven't even used mine yet. It's the short strap drop that makes me wonder if I'll ever use her otherwise it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I know we have some Baby Jane fans here- tell me why you love her please.  I have one and I can't decide if I should keep or sell.  I haven't even used mine yet. It's the short strap drop that makes me wonder if I'll ever use her otherwise it's a beautiful bag.


Hi Mariposa, I have a few baby janes and I would say they are an easy to use, go to bag. they hold more than paige. I think they have a lovely look and the shorter straps don't bother me and I am not petite. I can put them over my shoulder but I like the look of this bag in the crook of my arm. 
For a similar size bag with shoulder and cross body options, I would consider a Lizzy. I was late coming to like Lizzy but now it is now one of my favorite bags.
 hope this helps a little.


----------



## ms p

bibliothekarin said:


> Hi.  I just got the ruby/bordeaux sutton this week.  It is much darker IRL than this photo.  I'd describe the ruby like a wine color and the bordeaux as "exactly like a glass of wine" color.  It ranges from plum-ish to oxblood brownish, depending on the light.  It's much richer than the store photo.  If I had to make a guess. the Bedford bordeaux will be way different--and imho, better--than these.



If possible can u take a pic? I cannot decide should I get a ruby/ Bordeaux color block bag thx: )


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I know we have some Baby Jane fans here- tell me why you love her please.  I have one and I can't decide if I should keep or sell.  I haven't even used mine yet. It's the short strap drop that makes me wonder if I'll ever use her otherwise it's a beautiful bag.




I don't have a Baby Jane, but is always planned as my next bag...I envision using it as a more refined version of MZW carried crook of arm when multiple style carry options look too casual...(which I think they really do, even when only one strap option is attached)...but, I always end up going with a bag that I will use more everyday...still want a Baby Jane...but is hard for me to not get everyday fun bag to add to my daily switch-up group...you make me think that I should just stay with most used...otherwise, I too might have a Baby Jane that I admire but don't use...


----------



## bibliothekarin

ms p said:


> If possible can u take a pic? I cannot decide should I get a ruby/ Bordeaux color block bag thx: )



I promise to do so tomorrow.  My baby still hasn't fallen asleep, but she is oh so close.


----------



## ms p

bibliothekarin said:


> I promise to do so tomorrow.  My baby still hasn't fallen asleep, but she is oh so close.


----------



## dcooney4

I can put baby jane on my shoulder with no problem. It is only in winter when I wear a fluffy ski jacket that it won't stay up. I love it because you can put everything you need in it, but it is not so big that I over stuff it and hurt my shoulder.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcooney4 said:


> I can put baby jane on my shoulder with no problem. It is only in winter when I wear a fluffy ski jacket that it won't stay up. I love it because you can put everything you need in it, but it is not so big that I over stuff it and hurt my shoulder.


Ditto all of this!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Here's my sutton photos.  First photo is in natural light but I cast a shadow across the bag.  In the second photo the light is turned on.  This is my first MZW in Oxford nylon.  I love it!  So soft and smooth and lightweight!


----------



## mariposa08

bibliothekarin said:


> View attachment 2700324
> View attachment 2700325
> 
> 
> Here's my sutton photos.  First photo is in natural light but I cast a shadow across the bag.  In the second photo the light is turned on.  This is my first MZW in Oxford nylon.  I love it!  So soft and smooth and lightweight!



That is a gorgeous bag. Thank you for posting pictures.


----------



## mariposa08

Thank you for the feedback on the baby jane. I can definitely see the pros to keeping it. I think i will keep it and try to use it this week.


----------



## ravenangel

bibliothekarin said:


> View attachment 2700324
> View attachment 2700325
> 
> 
> Here's my sutton photos.  First photo is in natural light but I cast a shadow across the bag.  In the second photo the light is turned on.  This is my first MZW in Oxford nylon.  I love it!  So soft and smooth and lightweight!


when I look close at the second picture, and focus in on the lower left of the bag, The bordeaux look gorgeous. not brown, just wine. thank you for posting this.
I am anxiously awaiting my Frankie in Bordeaux.


----------



## gurlsaved

ravenangel said:


> when I look close at the second picture, and focus in on the lower left of the bag, The bordeaux look gorgeous. not brown, just wine. thank you for posting this.
> I am anxiously awaiting my Frankie in Bordeaux.



Raven, Do you know when in August Bordeaux will hit stores?


----------



## ravenangel

gurlsaved said:


> Raven, Do you know when in August Bordeaux will hit stores?


I have called and have been told 8/1 -8/15 for the items that were preordered. and we all know things can happen, but that is what I was told by Customer service. 
of course hoping for 8/1. not that I would be using mine until cooler weather. I like too admire my new bags a while before using usually. not sure why.


----------



## gurlsaved

ravenangel said:


> I have called and have been told 8/1 -8/15 for the items that were preordered. and we all know things can happen, but that is what I was told by Customer service.
> of course hoping for 8/1. not that I would be using mine until cooler weather. I like too admire my new bags a while before using usually. not sure why.



Thanks. I have been spying my local Bloomingdales since they tend to release colors ahead of MZW's timeline.


----------



## bibliothekarin

mariposa08 said:


> That is a gorgeous bag. Thank you for posting pictures.





ravenangel said:


> when I look close at the second picture, and focus in on the lower left of the bag, The bordeaux look gorgeous. not brown, just wine. thank you for posting this.
> I am anxiously awaiting my Frankie in Bordeaux.




You're quite welcome!  I'm looking forward to the Bordeaux's release too, as well as the Butterfly print. 

I only learned about MZW a little while ago and  bought a Kate for work back in February and used it non-stop for 4 months.  I had my second kid in May, and have tried Kate, Belle, and now a Sutton as my diaper bag/purse hybrid.  I have serious bag drama right now!  Lol.  I also have a Hayley and I'll be trying that out during our family vacation in two weeks.


----------



## ravenangel

bibliothekarin said:


> You're quite welcome!  I'm looking forward to the Bordeaux's release too, as well as the Butterfly print.
> 
> I only learned about MZW a little while ago and  bought a Kate for work back in February and used it non-stop for 4 months.  I had my second kid in May, and have tried Kate, Belle, and now a Sutton as my diaper bag/purse hybrid.  I have serious bag drama right now!  Lol.  I also have a Hayley and I'll be trying that out during our family vacation in two weeks.


what color Hayley do you have?


----------



## bibliothekarin

ravenangel said:


> what color Hayley do you have?


I snagged one in gunmetal when it went on sale.


----------



## ravenangel

bibliothekarin said:


> I snagged one in gunmetal when it went on sale.


Nice, you will love it in bad weather too. have it in Bianca and Lizzy.


----------



## Shakalaka

bibliothekarin said:


> You're quite welcome!  I'm looking forward to the Bordeaux's release too, as well as the Butterfly print.
> 
> 
> 
> I only learned about MZW a little while ago and  bought a Kate for work back in February and used it non-stop for 4 months.  I had my second kid in May, and have tried Kate, Belle, and now a Sutton as my diaper bag/purse hybrid.  I have serious bag drama right now!  Lol.  I also have a Hayley and I'll be trying that out during our family vacation in two weeks.




Welcome to the club!  I love my black sutton and the pics of yours are beautiful. I am still on the fence about getting it since I use my black one so much.


----------



## Reba

bibliothekarin said:


> I snagged one in gunmetal when it went on sale.




Lucky you. Love the Gunmetal fabrication. Should be great..less worries...with little ones around...enjoy bag and family vacation!


----------



## Zuhrah

I almost bought this during regular sale. But I was patient and willing to wait 
Got this during Friday special sale 
















I love how everything is so pristine and factory fresh


----------



## Zuhrah

As much as I love the backpack, it's not for me. I bought it for my niece, and the color exactly matches their university color, I'm sure she will be thrilled to have that bag.

I had a $50 gift card to spend, so I got this for me:






To be honest, I think MZW bags and accessories are over-priced. This cosmetic pouch is not worth paying $75 for. But I had that gift card, and I wanted the color, so heck, why not? 

I'm keeping an eye out for a Lizzy sale. Maybe this coming Friday? 


.


----------



## ms p

bibliothekarin said:


> View attachment 2700324
> View attachment 2700325
> 
> 
> Here's my sutton photos.  First photo is in natural light but I cast a shadow across the bag.  In the second photo the light is turned on.  This is my first MZW in Oxford nylon.  I love it!  So soft and smooth and lightweight!



Love the Ruby Bordeaux color block in your pic   thx so much for the pics!


----------



## ms p

Zuhrah said:


> As much as I love the backpack, it's not for me. I bought it for my niece, and the color exactly matches their university color, I'm sure she will be thrilled to have that bag.
> 
> I had a $50 gift card to spend, so I got this for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think MZW bags and accessories are over-priced. This cosmetic pouch is not worth paying $75 for. But I had that gift card, and I wanted the color, so heck, why not?
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for a Lizzy sale. Maybe this coming Friday?
> 
> 
> .





I saw this pouch and was a bit confuse with the usually 2 front pocket design. Does it has the 2 front pocket too?


----------



## Zuhrah

ms p said:


> I saw this pouch and was a bit confuse with the usually 2 front pocket design. Does it has the 2 front pocket too?



There are no front pockets, just one pocket at the back. Which makes it, again, not worth the full price of $75. I love the materials that MZW use for their bags and accessories, I love most of their designs and styles, but still over-priced IMO.


----------



## hipnycmom

I haven't been on the MZW website in a while and was a little overwhelmed when I saw all the new offerings. I don't have a store near me and really have trouble estimating actual sizes based on their measurements so I ordered the Andie, Mayfair and Claire, hoping at least one of them will work for me. Andie and Mayfair arrived yesterday and I just want to share my thoughts for anyone who is considering them.

Andie: PROS: lightweight (Seems lighter than my Clementine or Jackie).  Beautiful short handles - not too fat/not too skinny. Nice, deep FLAT pockets in front and back. Good everyday size if you don't carry a laptop (which I don't). The long strap seems softer/more pliable than before (which I love). CONS: the bottom of the bag is not flat. There is a seam right in the middle that makes it look from outside like the bag might have 2 main compartments (It is stitched so that the bag is deeper in front and back than in the middle). I see how this might help keep your things from shifting around inside the bag, but when I tried the bag on with a few things inside, it didn't really hang straight. Also, I find the design and placement of the tabs for the messenger strap just a little strange. I had high hopes for this bag because it is exactly the size I was looking for but the cons are deal-breakers for me. 

Mayfair: A lot larger than I expected (I only need a bag the size of a speedy 25-30 for everyday and this is much, much larger). It would make a great bag for those who carry a lot to work, and would also be great for travel. The leather used for the trim is just beautiful - a rich brown as opposed to a dull one, and the suede is lovely as well.  If it were smaller, it would be a keeper.  But it is too large for my current life and I just won't use it. I just have to say though that it is definitely much prettier than pictured on the website.


----------



## hipnycmom

Bottom and sides of Andie, for anyone who might be interested


----------



## ms p

Zuhrah said:


> There are no front pockets, just one pocket at the back. Which makes it, again, not worth the full price of $75. I love the materials that MZW use for their bags and accessories, I love most of their designs and styles, but still over-priced IMO.



Thank u for clarifying my confusion


----------



## ms p

hipnycmom said:


> I haven't been on the MZW website in a while and was a little overwhelmed when I saw all the new offerings. I don't have a store near me and really have trouble estimating actual sizes based on their measurements so I ordered the Andie, Mayfair and Claire, hoping at least one of them will work for me. Andie and Mayfair arrived yesterday and I just want to share my thoughts for anyone who is considering them.



Sorry to hijack how do u find the Clementine? How heavy is it? Close to belle? I'm drawn to bags with chain


----------



## ravenangel

hipnycmom said:


> I haven't been on the MZW website in a while and was a little overwhelmed when I saw all the new offerings. I don't have a store near me and really have trouble estimating actual sizes based on their measurements so I ordered the Andie, Mayfair and Claire, hoping at least one of them will work for me. Andie and Mayfair arrived yesterday and I just want to share my thoughts for anyone who is considering them.
> 
> Andie: PROS: lightweight (Seems lighter than my Clementine or Jackie).  Beautiful short handles - not too fat/not too skinny. Nice, deep FLAT pockets in front and back. Good everyday size if you don't carry a laptop (which I don't). The long strap seems softer/more pliable than before (which I love). CONS: the bottom of the bag is not flat. There is a seam right in the middle that makes it look from outside like the bag might have 2 main compartments (It is stitched so that the bag is deeper in front and back than in the middle). I see how this might help keep your things from shifting around inside the bag, but when I tried the bag on with a few things inside, it didn't really hang straight. Also, I find the design and placement of the tabs for the messenger strap just a little strange. I had high hopes for this bag because it is exactly the size I was looking for but the cons are deal-breakers for me.
> 
> 
> Mayfair: A lot larger than I expected (I only need a bag the size of a speedy 25-30 for everyday and this is much, much larger). It would make a great bag for those who carry a lot to work, and would also be great for travel. The leather used for the trim is just beautiful - a rich brown as opposed to a dull one, and the suede is lovely as well.  If it were smaller, it would be a keeper.  But it is too large for my current life and I just won't use it. I just have to say though that it is definitely much prettier than pictured on the website.


WOW, this is the first IRL and close up pics I have seen of Andi. you have me a little concerned now cause I have one coming in midnight.I appreciate your review of this bag. I find the bottom design a little odd and there are no feet on this bag? can it stand up on its own? could I trouble you to do a model pic and a loaded up pic?
Would like to see the handles as well as the shoulder strap. REALLY would appreciate it. i admit, I am very surprised, thus asking for as much info as you can share. I also have high hopes for this bag. I was thinking it would be a step up in size from baby Jane.


----------



## ravenangel

I just looked very closely at the MZW web page pics of Andi. they hide the fact there is a seam in the center of the bag by skillfully placing the shoulder strap over the seam in the pictures.


----------



## mariposa08

I posted a while back about possibly buying the Katherine wallet in the pink. Just wanted to update that I did get it and I love it. 
I was worried that not having a zip around would bother me but it feels very secure. It's a really gorgeous wallet. I love pulling it out. 
It is bigger than I expected, but I love it so much that I'm ok with that.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I posted a while back about possibly buying the Katherine wallet in the pink. Just wanted to update that I did get it and I love it.
> I was worried that not having a zip around would bother me but it feels very secure. It's a really gorgeous wallet. I love pulling it out.
> It is bigger than I expected, but I love it so much that I'm ok with that.


love my katherine wallets, enjoy, the saffiano wears like iron!


----------



## ravenangel

I am getting really bummed about the Andi now. I thought it would be more of a squared off shape and have feet. not sure I even want mine to arrive now. going to ask the store to send me some IRL pics.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> I am getting really bummed about the Andi now. I thought it would be more of a squared off shape and have feet. not sure I even want mine to arrive now. going to ask the store to send me some IRL pics.


i did call the store and had modeling pics sent to me. it is not at all what i thought it would be. going to cancel my order on this one.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> i did call the store and had modeling pics sent to me. it is not at all what i thought it would be. going to cancel my order on this one.




That's so disappointing.  Glad they got you some pictures so you would know before it was sent to you and you don't have to deal with a return.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> i did call the store and had modeling pics sent to me. it is not at all what i thought it would be. going to cancel my order on this one.




Kind of disappointing...but, maybe makes future choices easier. Thank you HIPNY and RANGEL for info.


----------



## hipnycmom

Not heavy at all! I dont have a belle but have tried it on and the Clementine is much lighter. I have a Hayley and the clementine is much lighter. The chain is not as heavy as on the Penny. It's a pretty great bag


----------



## allisonintexas

Hipnycmom, thank you so much for the pictures and feedback. It is always so incredibly helpful to hear first-hand what people think of the bags!!


----------



## hipnycmom

ravenangel said:


> WOW, this is the first IRL and close up pics I have seen of Andi. you have me a little concerned now cause I have one coming in midnight.I appreciate your review of this bag. I find the bottom design a little odd and there are no feet on this bag? can it stand up on its own? could I trouble you to do a model pic and a loaded up pic?
> Would like to see the handles as well as the shoulder strap. REALLY would appreciate it. i admit, I am very surprised, thus asking for as much info as you can share. I also have high hopes for this bag. I was thinking it would be a step up in size from baby Jane.




I am really sorry - I got it yesterday and packed it up to return this morning. I just took a few pics to post before sealing the box. I just dropped it off at UPS a while ago.
There are no feet on the bag and it cannot stand up on it's own (unless the bottom is completely full, I am guessing). I'm sorry I didn't get to take more pictures but the short handles are really beautiful. Size wise I would say it is as big as the Jackie (which is a smaller version of the Britt), only it is taller.

My best description of how it looks when loaded up - you know how you can add a long strap to some bags by hooking it on to the short handles (as opposed to hooking it on to the sides of the bag) and then it looks kind of uneven when carried? This is how it looks to me. It may be because I don't really carry a lot and whatever I carry weighs down that part of the bag, but I don't see this happening with bags that have flat bottoms.

I hope this helps!


----------



## hipnycmom

ms p said:


> Sorry to hijack how do u find the Clementine? How heavy is it? Close to belle? I'm drawn to bags with chain



Not heavy at all! I dont have a belle but have tried it on and the Clementine is much lighter. I have a Hayley and the clementine is much lighter. The chain is not as heavy as on the Penny. It's a pretty great bag


----------



## hipnycmom

ravenangel said:


> i did call the store and had modeling pics sent to me. it is not at all what i thought it would be. going to cancel my order on this one.



This is what I thought as well. I'm sure they will have something else interesting to offer though, so we can save our funds for when that comes along. I am hopeful that the Claire is a better fit for me.


----------



## hipnycmom

allisonintexas said:


> Hipnycmom, thank you so much for the pictures and feedback. It is always so incredibly helpful to hear first-hand what people think of the bags!!


You're very welcome! I haven't had a chance to be on the forum much or post stuff but I always appreciate the help I get on here so I am happy when I can post anything that is useful to others as well. Having to mail things back is such a bummer.


----------



## ravenangel

hipnycmom said:


> This is what I thought as well. I'm sure they will have something else interesting to offer though, so we can save our funds for when that comes along. I am hopeful that the Claire is a better fit for me.


yes, took another look at claire but want a cross body option as well. maybe there will be something for the winter. thanks. I did cancel my order.


----------



## hipnycmom

Just received the cocoa bedford Claire and it is beautiful!! I really wish it had a crossbody strap but the strap drop isn't bad and the bag is gorgeous. It's a really good medium-sized bag. I love the color and the suede accent down the middle.


----------



## hipnycmom

Tried uploading some images but am not able to for some reason


----------



## ravenangel

hipnycmom said:


> Just received the cocoa bedford Claire and it is beautiful!! I really wish it had a crossbody strap but the strap drop isn't bad and the bag is gorgeous. It's a really good medium-sized bag. I love the color and the suede accent down the middle.


oh, hope you can post some pics. I looked carefully at the claire and thought, umm, like that, but again, no shoulder strap. 
 Congrats and enjoy the new bag


----------



## hipnycmom

Let's see if this works


----------



## hipnycmom

So there's the Claire. Sorry about the background.  I couldn't get good light other than right by the window. Anyway, good strap drop can comfortably be worn over a coat


----------



## hipnycmom

Plus it stands on it's own. These pics dont do it justice


----------



## ravenangel

hipnycmom said:


> So there's the Claire. Sorry about the background.  I couldn't get good light other than right by the window. Anyway, good strap drop can comfortably be worn over a coat


oh thank you so much almost perfect bag, wish it had a shoulder strap. really like it, might go for the moto one. ps. like the lucite chair.


----------



## hipnycmom

Thank you!  We have the same criteria. I haven't bought a bag without a long strap in a while but I think this one is worth it.


----------



## gurlsaved

Beautiful pics, hipnycmom!  I wonder what other colors Claire will be released in! Does this fit a laptop easily, you think? Like a 13 inch.


----------



## ravenangel

gurlsaved said:


> Beautiful pics, hipnycmom!  I wonder what other colors Claire will be released in! Does this fit a laptop easily, you think? Like a 13 inch.


I do know Claire is on the web page in black moto with studs. that is the other color. there is Julie and Claire. two different sizes. one has a cross body strap , the larger one.


----------



## ravenangel

hipnycmom said:


> So there's the Claire. Sorry about the background.  I couldn't get good light other than right by the window. Anyway, good strap drop can comfortably be worn over a coat


wait, isn't that the julie, the smaller size? the claire has the shoulder strap right? see the web page.


----------



## hipnycmom

ravenangel said:


> wait, isn't that the julie, the smaller size? the claire has the shoulder strap right? see the web page.



The Claire is the smaller one. The Julie is the larger size with the long strap.
http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7310996-0000/cocoa-bedford-claire


----------



## ravenangel

no, I was confused the claire is the smaller one and the Julie is the larger one. I had an old sheet here to refer to where they were reversed.


----------



## hipnycmom

gurlsaved said:


> Beautiful pics, hipnycmom!  I wonder what other colors Claire will be released in! Does this fit a laptop easily, you think? Like a 13 inch.



A 13 inch laptop won't fit in the Claire, but there is a larger version, the Julie, which will likely fit a laptop among other things.


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> Beautiful pics, hipnycmom!  I wonder what other colors Claire will be released in! Does this fit a laptop easily, you think? Like a 13 inch.




On another subject gurlsaved...how had your Currant Lizzy worked out for you?


----------



## Reba

abt.com has a picture of a Tumi Geneva in a color called Garnet with silver hardware....this is what I hope MZW Bourdeux looks like!


----------



## gurlsaved

Reba said:


> On another subject gurlsaved...how had your Currant Lizzy worked out for you?



I used Lizzy for my recent vacation and LOVED her. She worked perfect as a sightseeing bag and I absolutely love currant and have continued to use it even though its summer =). I think I might like Lizzy more than Paige =)


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> I used Lizzy for my recent vacation and LOVED her. She worked perfect as a sightseeing bag and I absolutely love currant and have continued to use it even though its summer =). I think I might like Lizzy more than Paige =)




Oh good!  Glad to hear!  Currant is such a pretty color.


----------



## ms p

hipnycmom said:


> Not heavy at all! I dont have a belle but have tried it on and the Clementine is much lighter. I have a Hayley and the clementine is much lighter. The chain is not as heavy as on the Penny. It's a pretty great bag



Thank u so much!!!


----------



## handbag*girl

How many of you have a Marlena Backpack?


----------



## Tiny_T

gurlsaved said:


> I used Lizzy for my recent vacation and LOVED her. She worked perfect as a sightseeing bag and I absolutely love currant and have continued to use it even though its summer =). I think I might like Lizzy more than Paige =)



I love Paige for my hands-free bag option. Mia and Haley can get a bit heavy when filled. I still haven't tried Lizzy, but I think I will now. Thanks!


----------



## quinncx

anyone have a recommendation for a good wallet that I can use to carry USD and Euros?  If not, how about a good recommendation for just Euros?  My current no-name zip around isn't working- I keep getting the tall Euro bills caught in the zipper!


----------



## morejunkny

The Market tote is available for preorder...


----------



## ravenangel

morejunkny said:


> The Market tote is available for preorder...


thank you, it is nice, would use it for travel too. wonder if you can get extra liners. not sure how they will hold up to abrasion.


----------



## ms p

handbag*girl said:


> How many of you have a Marlena Backpack?



I have one on the way ... Not sure how often i will use it


----------



## piky1

handbag*girl said:


> How many of you have a Marlena Backpack?


I have one in Cherry and like it.  It is a weekend/trip bag for me.  Holds a lot and looks great!


----------



## mariposa08

morejunkny said:


> The Market tote is available for preorder...



It's really pretty. Love the color. 


The lining is bordeaux.  The bordeaux is pretty, but definitely leaning very brown.


----------



## mothbeast

handbag*girl said:


> How many of you have a Marlena Backpack?



I have Marlena in Cherry. I haven't taken her out yet. 


Stopped by Bloomies yesterday and they had 2 Ruby nylon bags out. It's really pretty but darker than I thought. 

Also in the sale area they had tons of Lexis, pink and acid green Christoffs, and lots of the coated silver and black quilted large cosmetic bags and zip around cosmetics.  MZW sale prices are lower though


----------



## piky1

Reba said:


> abt.com has a picture of a Tumi Geneva in a color called Garnet with silver hardware....this is what I hope MZW Bourdeux looks like!


I saw the Tumi Garnet and MZW Ruby side by side and to me they looked very close.  I think Bordeaux will be much darker.


----------



## dcooney4

I saw some ruby bags in real life yesterday and they are so lovely. I generally do not wear red but I love this color.


----------



## carrieongrove

handbag*girl said:


> How many of you have a Marlena Backpack?


I have an emerald Marlena and am really enjoying her so far. I mostly use when I go to the city or am with my 6 y.o. It's great to be hands-free and to be able to carry my daughter's stuff without having one shoulder in pain. In the summer, we eat dinner at the beach a lot, and I've found Marlena to be great for this. Again, being hands-free is key when your arms are loaded with beach chairs, sand toys, etc. Like other MZWs, Marlena has great organization, is durable and stylish. I'm very glad I got her, even though it was at 30% off and now she's 50% off. *sigh*

Edited to add that I'm seeing a lot of backpacks right now. I wonder if they're showing a lot for fall. ?


----------



## gurlsaved

dcooney4 said:


> I saw some ruby bags in real life yesterday and they are so lovely. I generally do not wear red but I love this color.




I also saw the ruby and fell in love!! I'm so close to ordering the Chelsea tote in ruby but honestly don't need another tote!


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> I saw the Tumi Garnet and MZW Ruby side by side and to me they looked very close.  I think Bordeaux will be much darker.




Hmm..maybe Ruby with Silver would have been my dream combo...Bourdeux may be too dark...well, if so, there will always be more colors...


----------



## lovemybabes

I love the new market tote!!


----------



## honuhonu

Reba said:


> Hmm..maybe Ruby with Silver would have been my dream combo...Bourdeux may be too dark...well, if so, there will always be more colors...



I wonder about this too with ruby.  Have not seen either color yet, but I like the ruby very much from photos.  I just hope I love the Bordeaux as much!  I am a silver hardware person, so gotta stick with what they make, right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I can confirm that Ruby is stunning. I love, love it. It's amazing!

I am also loving the Food52 Market Tote. I will be preordering that!


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can confirm that Ruby is stunning. I love, love it. It's amazing!
> 
> I am also loving the Food52 Market Tote. I will be preordering that!




How do you preorder? I didn't see an email or anything.


----------



## morejunkny

gurlsaved said:


> How do you preorder? I didn't see an email or anything.




On the home page, click on the photo that shows MZ Wallace x Food 52 and it links you to a description and a preorder link that brings up the details for the bag. I was talking with the customer service number and the rep said this is comparable in size to the Kate.


----------



## gurlsaved

morejunkny said:


> On the home page, click on the photo that shows MZ Wallace x Food 52 and it links you to a description and a preorder link that brings up the details for the bag. I was talking with the customer service number and the rep said this is comparable in size to the Kate.



Thanks! Looks really nice.


----------



## quinncx

morejunkny said:


> On the home page, click on the photo that shows MZ Wallace x Food 52 and it links you to a description and a preorder link that brings up the details for the bag. I was talking with the customer service number and the rep said this is comparable in size to the Kate.


hmmm...with a zip-top closure, and designed to hold 70lbs, I wonder if this market tote would make a great laptop bag for a full-time PhD student?  It sure seems to fit the bill although I wish it was available now and in other colors...


----------



## gurlsaved

quinncx said:


> hmmm...with a zip-top closure, and designed to hold 70lbs, I wonder if this market tote would make a great laptop bag for a full-time PhD student?  It sure seems to fit the bill although I wish it was available now and in other colors...





Funny because I am a PhD student and absolutely love MZW for work bags. I think the market tote would fit the bill for a PhD student but at the same time, I don't think anyone should be carrying around 70 pounds on their shoulder.


----------



## quinncx

gurlsaved said:


> Funny because I am a PhD student and absolutely love MZW for work bags. I think the market tote would fit the bill for a PhD student but at the same time, I don't think anyone should be carrying around 70 pounds on their shoulder.



hee hee- too true!  I just meant that a bag designed to carry that weight would probably handle the computer, notebooks, binders, etc. that my sis lugs around (not always all together of course!)

What bag to you use to haul around your laptop on a daily basis *gurlsaved*?


----------



## gurlsaved

quinncx said:


> hee hee- too true!  I just meant that a bag designed to carry that weight would probably handle the computer, notebooks, binders, etc. that my sis lugs around (not always all together of course!)
> 
> What bag to you use *gurlsaved*?



Trust me, sometimes I probably carry 70 pounds worth of stuff between my laptop, ipad, books for me, books for students, brick to hit myself when I am contemplating why I chose to go to school for 10 years 

I usually carry two  bags with me. I've actually used the Jane for a year straight and it held my laptop, ipad, some folders and my various cords. I would use a second bag (like an everyday purse) to carry all my other stuff like wallet, planner, phone, cosmetics, etc. 

But I'm noticing that I am overstuffing my Jane since it is starting to form some holes at the bottom (AH!). So I switched to the Belle but have only used it twice so far (in summer I don't need to carry as much anyways). I think the Belle or Kate would work great for what I carry around. But I would still probably carry a second bag because I also just love carrying purses =)


----------



## handbag*girl

Kate-

For those of you who have the kate. &#8230; do you love it?
I have a Saphire Belle which I carry for work.
I am going on a trip to NYC and want to bring one bag that I an carry everyday. A large tote type bag that I can fit a large wallet, iPad, 2 pairs of sunglasses, cosmetic case, sneakers and running shoes. Is it too big to also use as a large purse. Any thoughts?


----------



## Reba

handbag*girl said:


> Kate-
> 
> For those of you who have the kate.  do you love it?
> I have a Saphire Belle which I carry for work.
> I am going on a trip to NYC and want to bring one bag that I an carry everyday. A large tote type bag that I can fit a large wallet, iPad, 2 pairs of sunglasses, cosmetic case, sneakers and running shoes. Is it too big to also use as a large purse. Any thoughts?




There is a Smoke Kate for $197 on Nordstrom...if you are quick...


----------



## handbag*girl

Reba said:


> There is a Smoke Kate for $197 on Nordstrom...if you are quick...



Thanks but I was too slow for this baby.


----------



## Reba

handbag*girl said:


> Thanks but I was too slow for this baby.




I have their ap on my phone. If you get it, you can click on quick and check from time to time. Somehow their stock pops up with stragglers.  Good luck on your search for a New York travel bag!


----------



## honuhonu

handbag*girl said:


> Thanks but I was too slow for this baby.




Smoke Kate is back on Nordstrom site tonight.


----------



## mariposa08

Does anyone have a travel wallet that they love? Doesn't have to be mzw, just want something that is light and small to use when traveling.


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> Funny because I am a PhD student and absolutely love MZW for work bags. I think the market tote would fit the bill for a PhD student but at the same time, I don't think anyone should be carrying around 70 pounds on their shoulder.


Lol...I am also a PhD student (almost done!!)...fully agree on both counts!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bought the black Coco today...I LOVE it! It is the medium sized MZW that I have been hoping and wishing for. The Baby Jane is good for some things, but it is not perfect for me. This is so much better. I will report back with more info once I have used it a bit. 

I also saw the Julie today. It is pretty but huge. Too big for me as a tote.


----------



## bibliothekarin

handbag*girl said:


> Kate-
> 
> For those of you who have the kate.  do you love it?
> I have a Saphire Belle which I carry for work.
> I am going on a trip to NYC and want to bring one bag that I an carry everyday. A large tote type bag that I can fit a large wallet, iPad, 2 pairs of sunglasses, cosmetic case, sneakers and running shoes. Is it too big to also use as a large purse. Any thoughts?



I used Kate as my only bag for 4 months straight, so I don't find it too burdensome.  It only got to be too much when I was trying to stuff it to capacity!  I think it will slouch nicely if you don't overstuff it.  It doesn't seem to weigh anymore than Belle when empty.


----------



## bibliothekarin

quinncx said:


> hmmm...with a zip-top closure, and designed to hold 70lbs, I wonder if this market tote would make a great laptop bag for a full-time PhD student?  It sure seems to fit the bill although I wish it was available now and in other colors...



I really like how deep the outside pockets are designed.  If it can fit a bottle of wine, then it definitely hold a water bottle and travel coffee mug.  I like the blue, but wish it also came out in the forest green they proposed.


----------



## piky1

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought the black Coco today...I LOVE it! It is the medium sized MZW that I have been hoping and wishing for. The Baby Jane is good for some things, but it is not perfect for me. This is so much better. I will report back with more info once I have used it a bit.
> 
> I also saw the Julie today. It is pretty but huge. Too big for me as a tote.




Yes! Please info on Coco. I also have a lot of hope for this bag. Pics would also be great.  Thank you!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have a travel wallet that they love? Doesn't have to be mzw, just want something that is light and small to use when traveling.




Don't have one of their travel wallets, but check out Leatherology.com. They have such functional items. Or, if you need water/kid-friendly, maybe good ole' Lesportsac?  Happy shopping.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> abt.com has a picture of a Tumi Geneva in a color called Garnet with silver hardware....this is what I hope MZW Bourdeux looks like!


Saw it in person...gorgeous. More purple/wine than MZW's Ruby.


----------



## LuvAllBags

piky1 said:


> Yes! Please info on Coco. I also have a lot of hope for this bag. Pics would also be great.  Thank you!


Hi! I will try to post some pics tomorrow. Taking her out in the city. I did a thorough examination tonight but have not carried for a long period yet. Initial thoughts: very lightweight, which I love. Shoulder strap stays put: hooray!! Very roomy gusseted front pocket. Nice sized back zip pocket. Fits an ipad in main compartment, which is a must for me. I am practically married to my ipad. Main compartment will also fit large wallet and a few other items. I will try to post a "what it holds" post this week. 

More later!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi! I will try to post some pics tomorrow. Taking her out in the city. I did a thorough examination tonight but have not carried for a long period yet. Initial thoughts: very lightweight, which I love. Shoulder strap stays put: hooray!! Very roomy gusseted front pocket. Nice sized back zip pocket. Fits an ipad in main compartment, which is a must for me. I am practically married to my ipad. Main compartment will also fit large wallet and a few other items. I will try to post a "what it holds" post this week.
> 
> 
> 
> More later!




Thank you. Have been looking at this one trying to figure it out. Love Black Moto. Is it due in any other colors too?....and, I know you have mentioned you are not much of a crossbody girl, but, if you were, what do you think of new crossbody strap, and does bag feel too big to carry that way or is it just perfect? &#128522;...I keep updating ?'s, sorry, but, you mentioned fitting an ipad, the MZW measurements would make this bag an inch shorter than Paige, same length and 1.5 wider...that being said, how real are their measurements (12lx9hx4.5w)?  Thank you.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought the black Coco today...I LOVE it! It is the medium sized MZW that I have been hoping and wishing for. The Baby Jane is good for some things, but it is not perfect for me. This is so much better. I will report back with more info once I have used it a bit.
> 
> I also saw the Julie today. It is pretty but huge. Too big for me as a tote.


Luv all, would like to hear your take on the naked zippers. is the hardware sturdy? I was surprised to not see tabs on this bag but I can see it is a streamlined bag, so get it, just want to know how large and functional those zipper pulls are. thanks!!


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol...I am also a PhD student (almost done!!)...fully agree on both counts!



It's nice that there is another PhD student who is a handbag lover. All my colleagues make fun of me for having so many bags lol. I am almost done too...one more year hopefully!! Handbags are a stress reliever for sure


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> It's nice that there is another PhD student who is a handbag lover. All my colleagues make fun of me for having so many bags lol. I am almost done too...one more year hopefully!! Handbags are a stress reliever for sure




Congrats and good luck! Yes, there are not many bag fanatics on my campus! Most are carrying backpacks or messengers...I need some kind of fashionable outlet of expression, so bags and shoes it is!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> Luv all, would like to hear your take on the naked zippers. is the hardware sturdy? I was surprised to not see tabs on this bag but I can see it is a streamlined bag, so get it, just want to know how large and functional those zipper pulls are. thanks!!




The naked zippers do not bother me...the zippers are pretty large on this one. No tabs needed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you. Have been looking at this one trying to figure it out. Love Black Moto. Is it due in any other colors too?....and, I know you have mentioned you are not much of a crossbody girl, but, if you were, what do you think of new crossbody strap, and does bag feel too big to carry that way or is it just perfect? &#128522;...I keep updating ?'s, sorry, but, you mentioned fitting an ipad, the MZW measurements would make this bag an inch shorter than Paige, same length and 1.5 wider...that being said, how real are their measurements (12lx9hx4.5w)?  Thank you.




Not sure about colors. I can measure it tomorrow...it is big enough to hold an ipad with room leftover. Feels larger than Paige to me. Feels closer to Baby Jane in capacity. It does not feel too large to carry cross-body. Seems like that would work well. The new cross-body strap is wide and seems comfortable, however I will likely not use it. I love the shoulder strap. Carried today and it did not fall off once!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Not sure about colors. I can measure it tomorrow...it is big enough to hold an ipad with room leftover. Feels larger than Paige to me. Feels closer to Baby Jane in capacity. It does not feel too large to carry cross-body. Seems like that would work well. The new cross-body strap is wide and seems comfortable, however I will likely not use it. I love the shoulder strap. Carried today and it did not fall off once!




Glad to hear you are enjoying!  No shoulder slipping--that's great!  I did find an old post from someone saying it was coming out in Bourdeux. I am limiting myself to one new this Fall...maybe this one in Bourdeux, I have another bag in Moto...just going to wait to see Espresso before I decide...thanks for sharing details...helps me make a good choice.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> For anyone interested in the Bordeaux color, which will come out in August, the styles available will be Lizzy, Coco, Cleo, Hayley, Penny, Frankie, Kate, and Jane. The color is very similar to the Claret color but richer according to Julianne from MZ Wallace. Looks like they brought back an oldie style the Coco!




FYI - -Here is Lanine's post, which I referred to...


----------



## KiwiKisses

Hi everyone, new here =) I've been obsessing over MZ wallace bags for awhile now (yet to buy one). How do I find FOTH facebook page? when I search for them it doesn't come up and if someone has a link it will just go to my home feed =( Is it because I'm not from the usa?

Nordies prices are a bit expensive =(


----------



## dcooney4

KiwiKisses said:


> Hi everyone, new here =) I've been obsessing over MZ wallace bags for awhile now (yet to buy one). How do I find FOTH facebook page? when I search for them it doesn't come up and if someone has a link it will just go to my home feed =( Is it because I'm not from the usa?
> 
> Nordies prices are a bit expensive =(



It is called Flat of the Hill and it is in boston.


----------



## Reba

FYI...I own a Lesportsac Kate Sig...it is very similar to a MZW Penny, minus the chain strap, and slightly roomier. Very comfortable and sooo light.  It is marked down right now on Zappos. Not trying to enable shopping...but saving! It really is a great lightweight casual that you might want to check out...


----------



## carrieongrove

Anyone know when the butterfly Metro will be on the site for purchase?


----------



## ravenangel

carrieongrove said:


> Anyone know when the butterfly Metro will be on the site for purchase?


very, very soon&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> very, very soon&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Lizzy in espresso sounds really pretty. I do wish the would do a dark color in the coated twill in lizzy for winter. Something classic that would match a lot of clothing .




FYI...there are no plans for any coated twill through Fall/Winter, and Holiday seasons. Since I want to limit my spending, I asked. Now, I will pick a Bedford fabric knowing I won't be kicking myself in a few weeks.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> FYI...there are no plans for any coated twill through Fall/Winter, and Holiday seasons. Since I want to limit my spending, I asked. Now, I will pick a Bedford fabric knowing I won't be kicking myself in a few weeks.



Thank you for asking. I have been wearing my gunmetal lizzy the last couple of days. So I will enjoy the three coated twill I have and consider the bedfords as well.


----------



## mariposa08

Flat of the Hill posted on their Facebook that emerald and tangerine bags are 50%off, limited inventory.


----------



## mariposa08

I'm ready for the Kate to come out in some new colors.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I'm ready for the Kate to come out in some new colors.


Kate will be Bordeaux and anthracite thru MZW. don't think they are doing any colors for the other stores but you can always ask them.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> Kate will be Bordeaux and anthracite thru MZW. don't think they are doing any colors for the other stores but you can always ask them.



Thank you! I think I'm going to get it in Bordeaux.  I was going to get the Frankie, but I think I want the Kate more.  I use mine a lot and it's looking worn plus I would love a prettier color.  I think the Kate in Bordeaux is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you! I think I'm going to get it in Bordeaux.  I was going to get the Frankie, but I think I want the Kate more.  I use mine a lot and it's looking worn plus I would love a prettier color.  I think the Kate in Bordeaux is going to be gorgeous.


I just received my Frankie in Bordeaux yesterday, I had preordered it. it is gorgeous. a really vibrant color, Glad you are going for another kate. it is a little too long for me in and east west style but i love the look. The frankie is more square. I would post a pic but having problems posting pics on TPF but I will try.


----------



## mariposa08

ravenangel said:


> I just received my Frankie in Bordeaux yesterday, I had preordered it. it is gorgeous. a really vibrant color, Glad you are going for another kate. it is a little too long for me in and east west style but i love the look. The frankie is more square. I would post a pic but having problems posting pics on TPF but I will try.



Oh I can't wait to see a picture!  How exciting that you got it already!  
The main reason I love the Kate is for the outside pockets that hold water bottles.  I use those all the time since I have little kids.


----------



## ravenangel

Here is Bordeaux Frankie   The other pic is showing eggplant next to Bordeaux. Enjoy!


----------



## mariposa08

Gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Butterfly Metros are out in some boutiques.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Update on Coco. Measures 13x9x5. Holds equvalent to Baby Jane, at least for me. Love it! Not big enough for everyday for me, but perfect for weekends. Here are photos of main compartment, front pocket with book inside, and back pocket. Holds a lot!


----------



## ravenangel

thanks for the pics luv all, how is the strap for the shoulder?
Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Update on Coco. Measures 13x9x5. Holds equvalent to Baby Jane, at least for me. Love it! Not big enough for everyday for me, but perfect for weekends. Here are photos of main compartment, front pocket with book inside, and back pocket. Holds a lot!
> 
> View attachment 2709312
> View attachment 2709314
> View attachment 2709316




Thank you for measurements. Yours seem to be a little bigger than theirs, and make more sense. Glad you love.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> View attachment 2709224
> View attachment 2709225
> 
> 
> Here is Bordeaux Frankie   The other pic is showing eggplant next to Bordeaux. Enjoy!




Wow, so pretty. Color looks great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> thanks for the pics luv all, how is the strap for the shoulder?
> Enjoy your new bag.




Shoulder strap is great! Stays put and has plenty of drop room.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> View attachment 2709224
> View attachment 2709225
> 
> 
> Here is Bordeaux Frankie   The other pic is showing eggplant next to Bordeaux. Enjoy!




Love the color. Enjoy it!


----------



## gurlsaved

ravenangel said:


> View attachment 2709224
> View attachment 2709225
> 
> 
> Here is Bordeaux Frankie   The other pic is showing eggplant next to Bordeaux. Enjoy!



Beautiful!!! What color is the lining?


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> View attachment 2709224
> View attachment 2709225
> 
> 
> Here is Bordeaux Frankie   The other pic is showing eggplant next to Bordeaux. Enjoy!




If you have a chance, can you give us some measurements?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> If you have a chance, can you give us some measurements?


The lining is brown, I know, a nice pop of color would have been nicer but at least it is not cafe.
 if you look at my pic, the bag is heavily stuffed with paper from MZW. I am giving you the fully stuffed and expanded measurements here so downsize everything a bit for a bag not fully stuffed to the zippers. 
14x11x6

it would be less without being stuffed to capacity.  you can see a difference in my pic of the eggplant, no stuffing and the stuffed bordeaux.


----------



## ms p

Can anyone advice how does the belle compares to a Frankie?  Is it lighter/ heavier? Is it same or much bigger in size? Thanks!


----------



## carrieongrove

Bordeaux is gorgeous, wow!


----------



## allisonintexas

Pretty new bag Ravenangel!! Can't wait to see what else they are coming out with. So far I have been able to resist jumping on anything just yet.

I have a question...does anyone have both the medium metro tote and a large sutton? According to the MZ website the dimensions are almost the same, but since so many things have been off I'm wondering if that's really the case. If they are in fact almost the same size I think I like the sutton due to the cross-body strap option, but if anyone has both and wants to offer an opinion I'd love to hear what you have to say!


----------



## ravenangel

allisonintexas said:


> Pretty new bag Ravenangel!! Can't wait to see what else they are coming out with. So far I have been able to resist jumping on anything just yet.
> 
> I have a question...does anyone have both the medium metro tote and a large sutton? According to the MZ website the dimensions are almost the same, but since so many things have been off I'm wondering if that's really the case. If they are in fact almost the same size I think I like the sutton due to the cross-body strap option, but if anyone has both and wants to offer an opinion I'd love to hear what you have to say!


sutton, everyone, or most everyone, says sutton over metro for the flexibility of the straps.


----------



## mariposa08

Friday special-  quilted small Mia and mini sutton


----------



## blingaholic

Ack!! It's so cute but what would I need one for??


----------



## Hirisa

So cute, and I'm totally in the market for a small crossbody, but I have my eye on another bag brand right now (sacrilege, I know).


----------



## mariposa08

I think the black quilted Mia is really cute, but should not be buying anything new right now. I need to just wait for Bordeaux.


----------



## ms p

It will be nice if they offer the mini sutton in navy/black colorblock or ruby/bordeaux colorblock


----------



## HOOKed on bags

The wait for the butterfly pattern is killing me!


----------



## carrieongrove

HOOKed on bags said:


> The wait for the butterfly pattern is killing me!


Me too! I called Soho and they said 8/15 release. Wah!

Which one are you getting?


----------



## dcblam

ms p said:


> It will be nice if they offer the mini sutton in navy/black colorblock or ruby/bordeaux colorblock



OOOH yes, that would be awesome!

Am SO SO tempted.  I absolutely LOVE my mini Sutton in Black and need another bag like I need a hole in my head.....BUT....the mini Mia sure does solve the only issue I have with Sutton's (no matter what the size).....exterior pockets.

GRRRRR - what to do???????


----------



## dcooney4

If your trying to save money step away from the computer and look at the ones you already have and get a nice cold drink.


----------



## jwrightmc

allisonintexas said:


> Pretty new bag Ravenangel!! Can't wait to see what else they are coming out with. So far I have been able to resist jumping on anything just yet.
> 
> I have a question...does anyone have both the medium metro tote and a large sutton? According to the MZ website the dimensions are almost the same, but since so many things have been off I'm wondering if that's really the case. If they are in fact almost the same size I think I like the sutton due to the cross-body strap option, but if anyone has both and wants to offer an opinion I'd love to hear what you have to say!


I have both the medium Metro and the large Sutton.  If you like, I can drag them out and measure them for you.  Just let me know


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcblam said:


> OOOH yes, that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Am SO SO tempted.  I absolutely LOVE my mini Sutton in Black and need another bag like I need a hole in my head.....BUT....the mini Mia sure does solve the only issue I have with Sutton's (no matter what the size).....exterior pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRR - what to do???????




Even with the external pockets, the mini Mia won't likely hold as much in total as the mini Sutton. Not sure how much you'd carry, but that's a consideration.


----------



## mariposa08

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Even with the external pockets, the mini Mia won't likely hold as much in total as the mini Sutton. Not sure how much you'd carry, but that's a consideration.


 
Their measurements are actually pretty close if the MZW website is correct.  The sutton can probably be stuffed with more though since it puffs out, but still might be similar in size (maybe?).


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> Their measurements are actually pretty close if the MZW website is correct.  The sutton can probably be stuffed with more though since it puffs out, but still might be similar in size (maybe?).



You're right -- according to the measurements, they should be quite similar, but the mini Mia is definitely not 5.5" wide. Even the full-sized Mia is nowhere near that. MZW measurements are, frustratingly, wildly inaccurate.

Of course, that didn't stop me from scooping up a mini Mia


----------



## allisonintexas

Thank you for offering! The more I think about it, the more I think they are similar enough that I'd prefer the cross body option of the sutton like ravenangel said...so I don't think I need a true measurement. But thanks!


----------



## allisonintexas

So on the mini-mia measurements...if you look at the details for the two bags, they are listed with different dimensions:

Black:
10.5" l x 5.5" w x 11" h

Gray:
10.5" l x 3" w x 11" h

Regular Mia is 
11" l x 3" w x 12" h

So...am thinking the black is definitely incorrect! If the gray and regular mia are both correct, then mini isn't quite so mini after all.

Model pics would have been helpful to see the difference.


----------



## jwrightmc

allisonintexas said:


> Thank you for offering! The more I think about it, the more I think they are similar enough that I'd prefer the cross body option of the sutton like ravenangel said...so I don't think I need a true measurement. But thanks!


No problem!  I love both my bags but the Sutton is more versatile for sure!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am really tempted by that Mini Mia...adorable! But I am passing since I don't do cross-body bags. It's killing me, though, because it is just the cutest.


----------



## mariposa08

Found these when I was googling. I assume they are the same size as the ones being offered today.


----------



## mariposa08

Grey


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

allisonintexas said:


> So on the mini-mia measurements...if you look at the details for the two bags, they are listed with different dimensions:
> 
> 
> 
> Black:
> 
> 10.5" l x 5.5" w x 11" h
> 
> 
> 
> Gray:
> 
> 10.5" l x 3" w x 11" h
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Mia is
> 
> 11" l x 3" w x 12" h
> 
> 
> 
> So...am thinking the black is definitely incorrect! If the gray and regular mia are both correct, then mini isn't quite so mini after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Model pics would have been helpful to see the difference.




Nice! I didn't think to look at both colours' measurements. I hope the grey Mia dimensions are correct!

Great finds, Mariposa!


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Can anyone advice how does the belle compares to a Frankie?  Is it lighter/ heavier? Is it same or much bigger in size? Thanks!




I have the Francis and the Belle. The Francis has the lock on the front and the Frankie doesn't but I think otherwise they are the same. The Francis is heavy-- heavier than I expect it to be every time I use it. It's a gorgeous bag though. I used it last night and only took my wallet, keys, and sunglasses but it still felt heavier than I expected. The Belle is lighter and holds more. The Main compartment on the Belle and the large zipper on the front are very deep which allow it to hold quite a lot. Without it filled up it is very light IMO.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I have the Francis and the Belle. The Francis has the lock on the front and the Frankie doesn't.



Thank u for the input: ) Appreciate the help


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> OOOH yes, that would be awesome!
> 
> Am SO SO tempted.  I absolutely LOVE my mini Sutton in Black and need another bag like I need a hole in my head.....BUT....the mini Mia sure does solve the only issue I have with Sutton's (no matter what the size).....exterior pockets.
> 
> GRRRRR - what to do???????


Get it. I just broke down and did...sorry to be an enabler!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You're right -- according to the measurements, they should be quite similar, but the mini Mia is definitely not 5.5" wide. Even the full-sized Mia is nowhere near that. MZW measurements are, frustratingly, wildly inaccurate.
> 
> Of course, that didn't stop me from scooping up a mini Mia


Yeah...I broke down and did it too. It called my name all night. I will try as a shoulder bag. Actually, it should be a terrific little bag for city travel.


----------



## jwrightmc

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...I broke down and did it too. It called my name all night. I will try as a shoulder bag. Actually, it should be a terrific little bag for city travel.


I got one myself also.  Mainly for how lightweight it will be!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## mariposa08

I bought the Mia too.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I bought the Mia too.


me too, can't wait. using my small black sutton foR an art festival today, love how light and cute it is.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...I broke down and did it too. It called my name all night. I will try as a shoulder bag. Actually, it should be a terrific little bag for city travel.




I often shorten the strap all the way and use regular Mia and small Sutton as shoulder bags. It will work! [emoji3]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I have the Francis and the Belle. The Francis has the lock on the front and the Frankie doesn't but I think otherwise they are the same. The Francis is heavy-- heavier than I expect it to be every time I use it. It's a gorgeous bag though. I used it last night and only took my wallet, keys, and sunglasses but it still felt heavier than I expected. The Belle is lighter and holds more. The Main compartment on the Belle and the large zipper on the front are very deep which allow it to hold quite a lot. Without it filled up it is very light IMO.


Agree that Francis is so heavy. I also have Frankie and it is better but not light.  However I love Frankie so much that I don't care about weight. It is probably the only bag where I don't care about weight. The endless pockets appeal to my organization obsession.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What color small Mia did everyone get? I got black. Was worried about the Kingsport against denim, even though I adore the Kingsport color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I often shorten the strap all the way and use regular Mia and small Sutton as shoulder bags. It will work! [emoji3]


Good to know! Thanks for the tip! I can't stand the awkward chest issue with cross-bodies, and they also bother my neck, so I often miss out on cute bags like this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> I got one myself also.  Mainly for how lightweight it will be!  Can't wait to see it.


Yes! It will be light as a feather! So excited about that.


----------



## jwrightmc

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! It will be light as a feather! So excited about that.


I also got black.  Seemed more seasonless and shows a lot less dirt.


----------



## Tebus

The Nordstrom Rack in Cherry Creek in Denver, CO had several MZ Wallace on sale for 65% off. The Bellport tote in the embroidered stripe, and the orange Haley. Lots of great bags on sale if you live in the area!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> What color small Mia did everyone get? I got black. Was worried about the Kingsport against denim, even though I adore the Kingsport color.



I got black too. I think the light color would be hard to keep clean.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Me three (or is it four?) with black!


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree that Francis is so heavy. I also have Frankie and it is better but not light.  However I love Frankie so much that I don't care about weight. It is probably the only bag where I don't care about weight. The endless pockets appeal to my organization obsession.


oh Luv all, ditto ditto ditto everything you said here. and I think you will love the small Mia! enjoy, wear in good health!


----------



## ravenangel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me three (or is it four?) with black!


I think it is 5 here now.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Me six with the small black Mia. It was delivered this morning and I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Reba

nyshopaholic said:


> Me six with the small black Mia. It was delivered this morning and I think it's a keeper.




Pics?


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> Me six with the small black Mia. It was delivered this morning and I think it's a keeper.



wow so fast!  how is the size?  is it as cute as it looks online?


----------



## ms p

nyshopaholic said:


> Me six with the small black Mia. It was delivered this morning and I think it's a keeper.



Wow congrats! Pls post some pics if it's convenient


----------



## hipnycmom

LuvAllBags said:


> What color small Mia did everyone get? I got black. Was worried about the Kingsport against denim, even though I adore the Kingsport color.



I also got the black Mia because I have the small sutton in Kingsport and was actually hoping for that to come back in black. I have to say I haven't had any trouble keeping it clean and I wear a lot of denim. I have been really happy with it.


----------



## hipnycmom

nyshopaholic said:


> Me six with the small black Mia. It was delivered this morning and I think it's a keeper.



Another request for pics! I don't think mine has shipped yet. I'm hoping it's similar in size/capacity to the small sutton...


----------



## nyshopaholic

Here is a quick mod pic I took yesterday before I went to the pool. For reference I am 5'1":


----------



## allisonintexas

So did anyone get the gray? I'm still trying to decide if I "need" a mini Mia. It is so cute! I think I'll cave by the end if the day...would love pics though if you have time to post a few


----------



## allisonintexas

Thank you for the picture!! Definitely getting one. Now just to pick a color. Have you filled it yet? Wondering what you can stuff in it--wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses and a snack or two?


----------



## carrieongrove

nyshopaholic said:


> Here is a quick mod pic I took yesterday before I went to the pool. For reference I am 5'1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714498


It's really cute, thanks so much for posting! Quick question: how heavy does the black look, given that all the hardware is black too? I could really use a crossbody but don't have a need for something too dark.


----------



## dcblam

OH MAN.....
This is SO HARD AND TEMPTING.......

IF I get the mini MIA, it will be in GREY and I will be bucking the trend.......


----------



## dcblam

nyshopaholic said:


> Here is a quick mod pic I took yesterday before I went to the pool. For reference I am 5'1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714498



GREAT!
Thanks so much for posting......


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> It's really cute, thanks so much for posting! Quick question: how heavy does the black look, given that all the hardware is black too? I could really use a crossbody but don't have a need for something too dark.



I have the Mini Sutton in all black and don't find that it's too dark AND the red contrast on the leather is a nice visual contrast.   There are times, esp. in the sunlight, that the black looks like a very dark grey.  BUT, that's just my opinion.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcblam said:


> I have the Mini Sutton in all black and don't find that it's too dark AND the red contrast on the leather is a nice visual contrast.   There are times, esp. in the sunlight, that the black looks like a very dark grey.  BUT, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps.




I agree about the color. I have a black bedford Paige and I feel like the color is not as saturated- maybe because of the quilting?


----------



## nyshopaholic

allisonintexas said:


> Thank you for the picture!! Definitely getting one. Now just to pick a color. Have you filled it yet? Wondering what you can stuff in it--wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses and a snack or two?




I haven't filled it yet, but it looks like it could fit all of that. I was planning on taking it as my sightseeing bag when I go to Paris in October- it's cross-body, super lightweight, lots of pockets & it zips closed.


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> Here is a quick mod pic I took yesterday before I went to the pool. For reference I am 5'1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714498



Thank you so much for sharing. It looks like a pretty good size. Look forward to seeing what can fit in it.


----------



## mariposa08

I recently got a Lizzy and used it for the first time today. I totally get the Lizzy love now. It's a little small if I need to pack it with a bunch of kid stuff, but I can fit a water bottle, snacks, sunglasses, and keys easily.


----------



## carrieongrove

nyshopaholic said:


> I agree about the color. I have a black bedford Paige and I feel like the color is not as saturated- maybe because of the quilting?


Thank you both (though I was secretly hoping you'd say that it is very, very dark!).

I have my heart set on a butterfly Metro and the fringe Ivy (hoping the latter will go on sale by the end of the year). 

Can't. get. another. bag.

What to do, what to do...(first world problems, yes)


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I recently got a Lizzy and used it for the first time today. I totally get the Lizzy love now. It's a little small if I need to pack it with a bunch of kid stuff, but I can fit a water bottle, snacks, sunglasses, and keys easily.




Which Lizzy did you get?


----------



## Reba

I wish they would make a muted camo Bedford print.  With tones of Kingsport Grey and Fern with Silver hardware.  How's that for specific. Just seeing so much camo everywhere, and those tones would be so wearable....with no quilting...too bad my genie bottle is empty...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Which Lizzy did you get?



The black moto.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> The black moto.




Oh great. Can't beat that as a great basic. Glad you like it. Enjoy.


----------



## jwrightmc

carrieongrove said:


> Thank you both (though I was secretly hoping you'd say that it is very, very dark!).
> 
> I have my heart set on a butterfly Metro and the fringe Ivy (hoping the latter will go on sale by the end of the year).
> 
> Can't. get. another. bag.
> 
> What to do, what to do...(first world problems, yes)


I, too, have a butterfly metro on my list of 'wants'. Then this Mini Mia appeared.  Initially I thought it was cute, but I have a smoke Mia, so what do I need a Mini for??  But....the site says this weekend is the only time this bag will be offered, which increased my interest. (Wonder if this is really true  ).  I found MZ Wallace searching for nylon bags as I now have a bad arm and cannot carry leather.  I thought about my Sutton and small Metro and how ridiculously light they are.  Then I thought this Mia would weigh nothing, which is perfect for me!!  The size is right in between a Lizzy and a full size Mia.  I used my Mia for a week and wasn't completely enamored with it.  But I love my Lizzy!  So the size of this Mini Mia, along with the threat this is the only time it will be offered, put me over the edge and I ordered it.  I think I am going to love the size and weight.....if not, it can be returned.

Not trying to enable you (too much anyway!), but these are my reasons I ordered the bag.  Then....next Friday when the butterfly print comes out, another tough decision will have to be made.  

Good luck making a decision!!


----------



## handbag*girl

Two months ago I got a new job and bought a Saphire Belle to celebrate. Its is the best work bag ever! I couldn't resist and just bought it in Black. I am going to be traveling with my husband to the east coast and as Black goes with everything I thought it would be great to have the belle in black! I am so excited I may actually switch out tomorrow.

I had a credit at MZ Wallace and I also got the color block Blue / Black Metro Tote. I though it would also be good for my trip and for the gym.

Hubby and I will be spending a few days in NY. I hope we can spare a few min to check out the new fall line. Who knows he may let me splurge on one item. I can't wait to see all the fall colors!


----------



## EmmieMc

Does anyone know how the new Coco compares with the Georgie? 
Emmie


----------



## carrieongrove

jwrightmc said:


> I, too, have a butterfly metro on my list of 'wants'. Then this Mini Mia appeared.  Initially I thought it was cute, but I have a smoke Mia, so what do I need a Mini for??  But....the site says this weekend is the only time this bag will be offered, which increased my interest. (Wonder if this is really true  ).  I found MZ Wallace searching for nylon bags as I now have a bad arm and cannot carry leather.  I thought about my Sutton and small Metro and how ridiculously light they are.  Then I thought this Mia would weigh nothing, which is perfect for me!!  The size is right in between a Lizzy and a full size Mia.  I used my Mia for a week and wasn't completely enamored with it.  But I love my Lizzy!  So the size of this Mini Mia, along with the threat this is the only time it will be offered, put me over the edge and I ordered it.  I think I am going to love the size and weight.....if not, it can be returned.
> 
> Not trying to enable you (too much anyway!), but these are my reasons I ordered the bag.  Then....next Friday when the butterfly print comes out, another tough decision will have to be made.
> 
> Good luck making a decision!!


Very helpful, thanks! I, too, wonder if the bag will be offered again. I hate when they do that!!

I got an emerald Marlena in July and am definitely going to get a butterfly Metro, so will do my best not to get the small Mia. Sooo hard though! It looks like a perfect size. On another note, I wish they were offering Mia in new colors this fall.


----------



## hipnycmom

nyshopaholic said:


> Here is a quick mod pic I took yesterday before I went to the pool. For reference I am 5'1":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714498



Thank you for doing this! We are the same height so this is perfect! Cannot wait to get mine.


----------



## gurlsaved

mariposa08 said:


> I recently got a Lizzy and used it for the first time today. I totally get the Lizzy love now. It's a little small if I need to pack it with a bunch of kid stuff, but I can fit a water bottle, snacks, sunglasses, and keys easily.



I also fell for Lizzy this summer. It's such a functional bag - haven't touched my Paige since!!


----------



## mariposa08

gurlsaved said:


> I also fell for Lizzy this summer. It's such a functional bag - haven't touched my Paige since!!



I'm using it again today to take my dog to the vet. It's silly but I can't believe I love another one of their bags. I recently sold my Paige because I used it once in two years.


----------



## ravenangel

mariposa08 said:


> I'm using it again today to take my dog to the vet. It's silly but I can't believe I love another one of their bags. I recently sold my Paige because I used it once in two years.


me too, it rotates with baby jane as my go to daily bag, have three now and love the ease of use. 
not the most eye catching MZ bag, but a real work horse in a smaller size.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ravenangel said:


> me too, it rotates with baby jane as my go to daily bag, have three now and love the ease of use.
> not the most eye catching MZ bag, but a real work horse in a smaller size.




Which three colours do you have, raven? I have moto, currant and juniper. Love 'em all!


----------



## mariposa08

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Which three colours do you have, raven? I have moto, currant and juniper. Love 'em all!




I love the colors you have! Great choices.


----------



## ravenangel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Which three colours do you have, raven? I have moto, currant and juniper. Love 'em all!


ha ha Namkha, juniper, gunmetal and mahogany ( I love rose gold). hoping the fern goes on sale soon.I am finding I am using it more often than my well lived baby janes. as i said, it does not rock my world like other MZ's but is is so darn functional for me. 
what color wallet too you use with Juniper? 
gunmetal is neon pink, mahogany is greta in acid gold and then I need something else small for more additional cards.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> ha ha Namkha, juniper, gunmetal and mahogany ( I love rose gold). hoping the fern goes on sale soon.I am finding I am using it more often than my well lived baby janes. as i said, it does not rock my world like other MZ's but is is so darn functional for me.
> what color wallet too you use with Juniper?
> gunmetal is neon pink, mahogany is greta in acid gold and then I need something else small for more additional cards.


if i am walking dogs, it is Lizzy always!


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone seen the Mae wallet?


----------



## piky1

I just came from MZW Soho. I bought the Coco in Ruby leather, gorgeous!!! I also saw the Butterfly print which is stunning!!!  Supposedly limited numbers were made.  They also had swatches for the entire season. Midnight is also beautiful and I thought the Andie is a very nice bag and may be my next purchase.  Great day and love MZW even more


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Which three colours do you have, raven? I have moto, currant and juniper. Love 'em all!




I have Moto, Kingsport, Olive, and Gunmetal, and love switching in and out of all of them. Keep telling myself to get something different...we'll see...


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> I just came from MZW Soho. I bought the Coco in Ruby leather, gorgeous!!! I also saw the Butterfly print which is stunning!!!  Supposedly limited numbers were made.  They also had swatches for the entire season. Midnight is also beautiful and I thought the Andie is a very nice bag and may be my next purchase.  Great day and love MZW even more




Is it Ruby? Or is it Bourdeux?  And can you pretty please take pics? And tell me why I should buy over yet another Lizzy!


----------



## ravenangel

piky1 said:


> I just came from MZW Soho. I bought the Coco in Ruby leather, gorgeous!!! I also saw the Butterfly print which is stunning!!!  Supposedly limited numbers were made.  They also had swatches for the entire season. Midnight is also beautiful and I thought the Andie is a very nice bag and may be my next purchase.  Great day and love MZW even more


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me everything about Andi. I had ordered it and then cancelled when I saw it has a divided bottom like two(no other way to put it) butt cheeks, or uu or vv. I was afraid how it would be loaded up. and if it was too busy with the handles, cheeks, straps etc. thank you. but I love the midnight color.


----------



## mariposa08

We have a couple trips coming up and I'm so torn what bags to bring.  I usually just bring the Hayley, but might have to bring the Lizzy and the Belle this time. I'll probably need the Kate too for the park.  lol


----------



## piky1

Reba said:


> Is it Ruby? Or is it Bourdeux?  And can you pretty please take pics? And tell me why I should buy over yet another Lizzy!




Def Ruby, says so on the tag. I will take pics tomorrow. I have the Lizzy also. This is leather, more grown up and elegant, larger, and I love the thinner short strap.


----------



## piky1

ravenangel said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me everything about Andi. I had ordered it and then cancelled when I saw it has a divided bottom like two(no other way to put it) butt cheeks, or uu or vv. I was afraid how it would be loaded up. and if it was too busy with the handles, cheeks, straps etc. thank you. but I love the midnight color.




Andie- the butt can not be seen from the inside. I liked it because it is a smaller size ( Mayfair in butterfly was huge next to it) and love the outside pockets. It also looked great in the midnight color and the handle straps look fun and different. Someone was looking at it (they were not on display yet) or I would not have seen it.  I did not think to stand it up and see how it would handle. I just really liked the overall look.  I may go to another MZW store and will try the stand up test .


----------



## nyshopaholic

hipnycmom said:


> Thank you for doing this! We are the same height so this is perfect! Cannot wait to get mine.



I'm glad it helped! I hope you love it as much in person.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> I wish they would make a muted camo Bedford print.  With tones of Kingsport Grey and Fern with Silver hardware.  How's that for specific. Just seeing so much camo everywhere, and those tones would be so wearable....with no quilting...too bad my genie bottle is empty...



I would be right behind you in line to buy something (really, anything) in this color/print combination!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ravenangel said:


> ha ha Namkha, juniper, gunmetal and mahogany ( I love rose gold). hoping the fern goes on sale soon.I am finding I am using it more often than my well lived baby janes. as i said, it does not rock my world like other MZ's but is is so darn functional for me.
> what color wallet too you use with Juniper?
> gunmetal is neon pink, mahogany is greta in acid gold and then I need something else small for more additional cards.




I use my black wallet with everything. It would be a disaster if I switched out. I would lose many things.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I have Moto, Kingsport, Olive, and Gunmetal, and love switching in and out of all of them. Keep telling myself to get something different...we'll see...




Nice! Olive was one that really appealed to me, too. Why change if you love what you have?! I think it's great!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

piky1 said:


> I just came from MZW Soho. I bought the Coco in Ruby leather, gorgeous!!! I also saw the Butterfly print which is stunning!!!  Supposedly limited numbers were made.  They also had swatches for the entire season. Midnight is also beautiful and I thought the Andie is a very nice bag and may be my next purchase.  Great day and love MZW even more




Congrats on Coco! Please share pics if you have time. Would love to see!


----------



## hipnycmom

nyshopaholic said:


> I'm glad it helped! I hope you love it as much in person.



I'm really excited. I still haven't received a shipping notification though, and I asked for 2-day shipping. I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> Def Ruby, says so on the tag. I will take pics tomorrow. I have the Lizzy also. This is leather, more grown up and elegant, larger, and I love the thinner short strap.




Ooh...missed the leather portion of that...sounds so pretty. Would love to see pics of both sometime. Lucky you.


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> Def Ruby, says so on the tag. I will take pics tomorrow. I have the Lizzy also. This is leather, more grown up and elegant, larger, and I love the thinner short strap.




Ooh...missed the leather portion of that...it sounds beautiful. Would love to see pics of both. Lucky girl.


----------



## Reba

Sent twice because I kept getting error messages...really..no real Bourdeaux involved.


----------



## piky1

Coco Ruby leather - best I can do with the light available. First pic is flash, the second more natural light.


----------



## jwrightmc

Wow!  That is really pretty!  Since it is all leather, does it feel heavier than their other bags?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

piky1 said:


> Coco Ruby leather - best I can do with the light available. First pic is flash, the second more natural light.




Great size! And the leather looks lovely and soft. Enjoy!


----------



## carrieongrove

piky1 said:


> Coco Ruby leather - best I can do with the light available. First pic is flash, the second more natural light.


Color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Look at this pretty picture that was posted on Instagram


----------



## handbag*girl

mariposa08 said:


> Look at this pretty picture that was posted on Instagram



Not sure what I think of this. You can't really see the butterflies. I think I would like it if they were smaller.


----------



## carrieongrove

handbag*girl said:


> Not sure what I think of this. You can't really see the butterflies. I think I would like it if they were smaller.


I think it's lovely! So vibrant! Agree that you can't necessarily tell that they're butterflies but I like it nonetheless. Very elegant IMO.


----------



## allisonintexas

Reba said:


> I wish they would make a muted camo Bedford print.  With tones of Kingsport Grey and Fern with Silver hardware.  How's that for specific. Just seeing so much camo everywhere, and those tones would be so wearable....with no quilting...too bad my genie bottle is empty...



YES!!!! Count me in.


----------



## ravenangel

handbag*girl said:


> Not sure what I think of this. You can't really see the butterflies. I think I would like it if they were smaller.


I have it, is is drop dead gorgeous. yes,  it is more abstract, that is exactly why I like it. and this is coming from a person who has had, been gifted, or seen way too many butterfly patterns over the years due to having papillon dogs. this is just so rich and beautiful.


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> I have it, is is drop dead gorgeous. yes,  it is more abstract, that is exactly why I like it. and this is coming from a person who has had, been gifted, or seen way too many butterfly patterns over the years due to having papillon dogs. this is just so rich and beautiful.


Ravenangel, which butterfly bag do you have? (Sorry if you mentioned already!)


----------



## jwrightmc

My Mini Mia arrived today.  I must say, this is the first time I have not been TOTALLY thrilled with my new purchase.  It weighs nothing, which was my main reason for ordering it.  However....the zippers are plastic....and mine, at least, due not function properly.  The top zipper is defective and does not close....stops about 6 teeth short.  Even sitting here manipulating it will not make it close.  It clearly is defective.  The zippers on the pockets do not move smoothly...one I have to hold the pocket and pull it taut so the zipper functions.

Can the other people that get theirs please let me know how your zippers are??  I don't know whether to exchange this or just return it and forget about a Mini Mia. . So disappointed......

I can take pics if anyone wants to see the bag. . I think it would be perfect for me if the construction was proper.


----------



## ravenangel

carrieongrove said:


> Ravenangel, which butterfly bag do you have? (Sorry if you mentioned already!)


I have the Chelsea and the ipad case and the large inez.


----------



## ravenangel

jwrightmc said:


> My Mini Mia arrived today.  I must say, this is the first time I have not been TOTALLY thrilled with my new purchase.  It weighs nothing, which was my main reason for ordering it.  However....the zippers are plastic....and mine, at least, due not function properly.  The top zipper is defective and does not close....stops about 6 teeth short.  Even sitting here manipulating it will not make it close.  It clearly is defective.  The zippers on the pockets do not move smoothly...one I have to hold the pocket and pull it taut so the zipper functions.
> 
> Can the other people that get theirs please let me know how your zippers are??  I don't know whether to exchange this or just return it and forget about a Mini Mia. . So disappointed......
> 
> I can take pics if anyone wants to see the bag. . I think it would be perfect for me if the construction was proper.


mine works fine. call them tomorrow and let them know so they can replace right away. I used the bag  this weekend and loved it. so light and roomy.


----------



## piky1

Reba said:


> Is it Ruby? Or is it Bourdeux?  And can you pretty please take pics? And tell me why I should buy over yet another Lizzy!



Attaching a pic from the new magazine for you.


----------



## piky1

ravenangel said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me everything about Andi. I had ordered it and then cancelled when I saw it has a divided bottom like two(no other way to put it) butt cheeks, or uu or vv. I was afraid how it would be loaded up. and if it was too busy with the handles, cheeks, straps etc. thank you. but I love the midnight color.


Visited Andie again.  It will also be available in Espresso with silver hdw.  Stands if full and still looked great.


----------



## piky1

jwrightmc said:


> Wow!  That is really pretty!  Since it is all leather, does it feel heavier than their other bags?


Yes, it is heavier (not as some other brands) and also not a lot of hardware to add too much weight. The cross body adds more weight.  I carried it - not too full and it did not bother me.


----------



## jwrightmc

ravenangel said:


> mine works fine. call them tomorrow and let them know so they can replace right away. I used the bag  this weekend and loved it. so light and roomy.


Thanks Ravenangel.  I am so disappointed and now was wondering if I should just send it back and forget about it.  But, you sound like you really like yours...  I don't know what to do.....((

Does your zipper on top close to the end of it??  My stops and leaves a large gap.  I don't want to have a bag that I can't close (


----------



## piky1

ravenangel said:


> I have it, is is drop dead gorgeous. yes,  it is more abstract, that is exactly why I like it. and this is coming from a person who has had, been gifted, or seen way too many butterfly patterns over the years due to having papillon dogs. this is just so rich and beautiful.


Totally agree!  In person they are stunning!!!


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> I have the Chelsea and the ipad case and the large inez.


Oooh lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

piky1 said:


> Coco Ruby leather - best I can do with the light available. First pic is flash, the second more natural light.


Love it! Congrats! I love my Coco too.


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> Attaching a pic from the new magazine for you.




Thank you...glad you love your new things.


----------



## nyshopaholic

jwrightmc said:


> Thanks Ravenangel.  I am so disappointed and now was wondering if I should just send it back and forget about it.  But, you sound like you really like yours...  I don't know what to do.....((
> 
> Does your zipper on top close to the end of it??  My stops and leaves a large gap.  I don't want to have a bag that I can't close (



The zipper in my black mini Mia stops exactly where you described yours does. If you look inside the bag, there is piece of fabric sewn that seems to prevent the zipper from going all the way to the end of the track.


----------



## jwrightmc

nyshopaholic said:


> The zipper in my black mini Mia stops exactly where you described yours does. If you look inside the bag, there is piece of fabric sewn that seems to prevent the zipper from going all the way to the end of the track.


I checked it out and I see exactly what you are saying.  But, my zipper is still defective - it abruptly stops about 3 teeth before the leather nubbins on the inside. . Even if the zipper went till it hit that leather inside, I do not like the look of it.  It will always look a little partially open.  I pulled out my full size Mia.  The design is almost identical.......but the difference is that the zipper stops are on the end of the zipper on the,full size Mia.   So when you zip it closed, there are never any exposed, unzipped teeth showing. (Hope this makes sense...lol).  Maybe it is just me and most will find this plastic zipper perfectly acceptable.  Just doesn't work for me.  Back it goes, which is very disappointing.


----------



## handbag*girl

ravenangel said:


> I have the Chelsea and the ipad case and the large inez.



I ordered the Chelsea. I should have it by Friday. I am anxious to see it. If I don't love it I am going to exchange it for a solid color.


----------



## Reba

handbag*girl said:


> I ordered the Chelsea. I should have it by Friday. I am anxious to see it. If I don't love it I am going to exchange it for a solid color.




Where did you order from?


----------



## nyshopaholic

jwrightmc said:


> I checked it out and I see exactly what you are saying.  But, my zipper is still defective - it abruptly stops about 3 teeth before the leather nubbins on the inside. . Even if the zipper went till it hit that leather inside, I do not like the look of it.  It will always look a little partially open.  I pulled out my full size Mia.  The design is almost identical.......but the difference is that the zipper stops are on the end of the zipper on the,full size Mia.   So when you zip it closed, there are never any exposed, unzipped teeth showing. (Hope this makes sense...lol).  Maybe it is just me and most will find this plastic zipper perfectly acceptable.  Just doesn't work for me.  Back it goes, which is very disappointing.




I'm sorry you were disappointed with it! I'm going to call MZ Wallace tomorrow and see what they say about it.

Does anyone else have a new small Mia that doesn't fully close? I thought a lot of us ordered it last Friday, so I'm curious to see if it's just mine & jwrightmc's with this issue.


----------



## ravenangel

nyshopaholic said:


> I'm sorry you were disappointed with it! I'm going to call MZ Wallace tomorrow and see what they say about it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a new small Mia that doesn't fully close? I thought a lot of us ordered it last Friday, so I'm curious to see if it's just mine & jwrightmc's with this issue.


mine is fine, just a bit stiff, but fine.


----------



## nyshopaholic

ravenangel said:


> mine is fine, just a bit stiff, but fine.




Thanks for letting me know how your zipper is! Do you think it is worth calling MZ Wallace for a replacement?


----------



## EmmieMc

EmmieMc said:


> Does anyone know how the new Coco compares with the Georgie?
> Emmie



Anyone have an answer??


----------



## Reba

EmmieMc said:


> Anyone have an answer??




Sorry Emmie, don't have either. They do seem very different. Coco isn't as deep or tall. Georgie is closer to size of Jane but not quite. If you have specific questions, I would jot them down and then call MZW. I am sure they would be glad to help. Happy shopping. &#128092;


----------



## piky1

EmmieMc said:


> Anyone have an answer??




Georgie is much larger with two stiff handles. Coco is smaller and the thin shoulder strap is more flexible.


----------



## HOOKed on bags

carrieongrove said:


> Me too! I called Soho and they said 8/15 release. Wah!
> 
> Which one are you getting?



Thanks for responding, I didn't even see this until today! I would love to see the options. Where are people pre-ordering the butterfly print?


----------



## ravenangel

EmmieMc said:


> Anyone have an answer??


much smaller, saw it yesterday, not any larger than a baby jane.


----------



## Bagladywh

Does anyone own a Colette? I've seen one at a consignment shop and it looks beautiful but noticed it only has large pockets on the outside. Curious if this bag ends up being a "black hole" or if maintains the great MZW functionality found on Hayley/the Janes etc. TIA!


----------



## ravenangel

Bagladywh said:


> Does anyone own a Colette? I've seen one at a consignment shop and it looks beautiful but noticed it only has large pockets on the outside. Curious if this bag ends up being a "black hole" or if maintains the great MZW functionality found on Hayley/the Janes etc. TIA!


I have a purple, concord one. it is big but I only use pouches in my larger bags so no black hole problem, then I can fit gloves, hat scarf in it too. my sapphire belle is packed that way now. 
pockets outside for cell and keys and sunnies


----------



## Reba

MIDNIGHT is on Nordstrom.


----------



## dcblam

Some Butterfly stuff up on Nordies website:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mz-wall..._sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_10_A


----------



## handbag*girl

Reba said:


> MIDNIGHT is on Nordstrom.



OMG I may have to get something in midnight. Maybe a Belle or Large Metro Tote if they have them.


----------



## ravenangel

handbag*girl said:


> OMG I may have to get something in midnight. Maybe a Belle or Large Metro Tote if they have them.


both are available, belle on MZ web site. metro totes at stores. just not this minute.


----------



## jwrightmc

Found these pics roaming round the net.  Wonder what colors these are!

Maybe this one is just a bad picture of a black sutton??  Who knows


----------



## jwrightmc

Here is the other one


----------



## jwrightmc

Her's a pic of some of the Midnight collection


----------



## jwrightmc

Sorry....first pics didn't load.  Will try again tomorrow


----------



## jwrightmc

Here's a different display of Midnight. Weird how the Metro totes are such a different shade of blue


----------



## bibliothekarin

Thanks so much for these!  I've been looking forward to the Butterfly print--especially in the Chelsea.  My DH took one look at the photos and declared it ugly.  He thought the red part of the butterfly looked like a necktie.    Whatever.  I might pull the trigger this weekend.


----------



## carrieongrove

bibliothekarin said:


> Thanks so much for these!  I've been looking forward to the Butterfly print--especially in the Chelsea.  My DH took one look at the photos and declared it ugly.  He thought the red part of the butterfly looked like a necktie.    Whatever.  I might pull the trigger this weekend.


This made me laugh! 

I was pretty much set that I'd go with a Metro Tote (my first!) but am concerned that the quilting may obscure the beauty of the print. I might go for a Chelsea as well. I wish I could see them IRL!


----------



## Reba

bibliothekarin said:


> Thanks so much for these!  I've been looking forward to the Butterfly print--especially in the Chelsea.  My DH took one look at the photos and declared it ugly.  He thought the red part of the butterfly looked like a necktie.    Whatever.  I might pull the trigger this weekend.




Men..what do they know....


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> This made me laugh!
> 
> I was pretty much set that I'd go with a Metro Tote (my first!) but am concerned that the quilting may obscure the beauty of the print. I might go for a Chelsea as well. I wish I could see them IRL!




I think the print is much prettier on the Chelsea. Too busy with the quilting, at least on the computer.


----------



## ravenangel

I have both the chelsea and the metro tote in butterfly. the bedford nylon is much prettier imho, the oxford on the metro is flatter. the same applies to the new midnight color. I have seen both IRL and the metro and sutton are flatter and look more navy, really, a different color than the bedford. FWIW.


----------



## bibliothekarin

Yeah, in general people say the metro tote colors are more muted than the Bedfords, so unless that's the look you prefer, I think a Butterfly in Bedford might be better.  But I haven't seen either IRL yet.


----------



## mlstamb

I'm not seeing Belle in midnight anywhere... I hope I didn't miss it!


----------



## jwrightmc

Don't know that anyone is interested, but here is a pic of my Mini Mia showing how much was left open with the zipper.  I got it this much closed with some manipulation.  I did call MZ Wallace and they wanted me to send pics so they could 'evaluate' it.  I decided just to return it  and not try with another one.  I am very disappointed as I did like the bag.  Except the not closing part.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Hello everyone I am looking to purchase my first MZ Wallace bag and im stock between the two; Baby Jane and Mz Wallace Lizzy. Im looking for a medium, shoulder bag as i have several Longchamp Large Le Pliage bags. I think im leaning towards the Baby Jane is the strap too tight of a fit, does it fit comfortable on ur shoulder?


----------



## ravenangel

mlstamb said:


> I'm not seeing Belle in midnight anywhere... I hope I didn't miss it!


belle in midnight will only be available thru the MZW web site and stores. should go live today or tomorrow.


----------



## mlstamb

ravenangel said:


> belle in midnight will only be available thru the MZW web site and stores. should go live today or tomorrow.


Thank you! Apologies if you explained that earlier in the thread.


----------



## carrieongrove

tua08366 said:


> Hello everyone I am looking to purchase my first MZ Wallace bag and im stock between the two; Baby Jane and Mz Wallace Lizzy. Im looking for a medium, shoulder bag as i have several Longchamp Large Le Pliage bags. I think im leaning towards the Baby Jane is the strap too tight of a fit, does it fit comfortable on ur shoulder?


I love my Baby Jane and don't have any problem carrying it on my shoulder. However, I do need to physically pull it onto my shoulder (vs. slinging/throwing it on) if that makes sense. It's a great size for me. I don't have a Lizzy, but I have seen it IRL. I don't think it would hold as much. There are many Lizzy fans on the board though. HTH.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

carrieongrove said:


> I love my Baby Jane and don't have any problem carrying it on my shoulder. However, I do need to physically pull it onto my shoulder (vs. slinging/throwing it on) if that makes sense. It's a great size for me. I don't have a Lizzy, but I have seen it IRL. I don't think it would hold as much. There are many Lizzy fans on the board though. HTH.


thank you so much for ur response I think i have my eye on the Baby Jane Midnight blue


----------



## handbag*girl

I really want something in midnight. I have Belle in Black and in Saphire that I use everyday for work. I love this bag but don't think I need another bag that is the same. How are people liking the Chelsea. If  got it I would use it for the Gym and for an upcoming trip. It has the pocketing inside right? I like the idea of a long champ bag but hate that it has not pockets inside.


----------



## nyshopaholic

jwrightmc said:


> Don't know that anyone is interested, but here is a pic of my Mini Mia showing how much was left open with the zipper.  I got it this much closed with some manipulation.  I did call MZ Wallace and they wanted me to send pics so they could 'evaluate' it.  I decided just to return it  and not try with another one.  I am very disappointed as I did like the bag.  Except the not closing part.




I just called and they told me the same thing! But I did take the picture and e-mail it in, because I'm curious if this is a design flaw or if I just got a "bad" bag, since ravenangel says her small Mia does zipper all the way closed. Here's the pic I e-mailed them:


----------



## jwrightmc

nyshopaholic said:


> I just called and they told me the same thing! But I did take the picture and e-mail it in, because I'm curious if this is a design flaw or if I just got a "bad" bag, since ravenangel says her small Mia does zipper all the way closed. Here's the pic I e-mailed them:
> 
> View attachment 2718879


Looks like yours closes about 3 teeth further than mine did.  My zipper did seem defective..along with the possible design flaw.  Please let me know what they tell you!  I'll be very curious as I did like the bag.


----------



## nyshopaholic

jwrightmc said:


> Looks like yours closes about 3 teeth further than mine did.  My zipper did seem defective..along with the possible design flaw.  Please let me know what they tell you!  I'll be very curious as I did like the bag.



Just got this e-mail back from MZ Wallace:

"I spoke with the design and production team, and yes it is apart of the design. If you have any questions do not hesitate to contact me!"

I'm going to keep mine, since I really like the small Mia size and plan to use it on my upcoming vacation. Hopefully it doesn't rain! :rain:


----------



## dcooney4

tua08366 said:


> Hello everyone I am looking to purchase my first MZ Wallace bag and im stock between the two; Baby Jane and Mz Wallace Lizzy. Im looking for a medium, shoulder bag as i have several Longchamp Large Le Pliage bags. I think im leaning towards the Baby Jane is the strap too tight of a fit, does it fit comfortable on ur shoulder?



I actually love both and have both. Baby Jane holds more and is still light. The only time I have trouble getting it on my shoulder is if I am wearing my fluffy ski jacket. Baby Jane stands up on her own ,so I can put things in it without it falling over. 
Lizzy is my other favorite. I love the crossbody or shoulder carry option. She can still hold quite a bit and fits over my ski jacket. She is more practical but not quite as elegant as baby jane. You can not go wrong with either bag they are both wonderful.
This is the one I'm wearing today.


----------



## jwrightmc

nyshopaholic said:


> Just got this e-mail back from MZ Wallace:
> 
> "I spoke with the design and production team, and yes it is apart of the design. If you have any questions do not hesitate to contact me!"
> 
> I'm going to keep mine, since I really like the small Mia size and plan to use it on my upcoming vacation. Hopefully it doesn't rain! :rain:


Wow!  Seems like a design flaw to me.  Maybe if mine came closer like yours does, I might have kept it, but the zipper was sticky in other places and overall it just didn't work for me.  It's a shame because I did like the bag, like you.  Good luck with yours and enjoy it!

Thanks for letting me know what they said.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> I actually love both and have both. Baby Jane holds more and is still light. The only time I have trouble getting it on my shoulder is if I am wearing my fluffy ski jacket. Baby Jane stands up on her own ,so I can put things in it without it falling over.
> Lizzy is my other favorite. I love the crossbody or shoulder carry option. She can still hold quite a bit and fits over my ski jacket. She is more practical but not quite as elegant as baby jane. You can not go wrong with either bag they are both wonderful.
> This is the one I'm wearing today.


so pretty, still have not used mine! crazy, I know.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I actually love both and have both. Baby Jane holds more and is still light. The only time I have trouble getting it on my shoulder is if I am wearing my fluffy ski jacket. Baby Jane stands up on her own ,so I can put things in it without it falling over.
> Lizzy is my other favorite. I love the crossbody or shoulder carry option. She can still hold quite a bit and fits over my ski jacket. She is more practical but not quite as elegant as baby jane. You can not go wrong with either bag they are both wonderful.
> This is the one I'm wearing today.


thank u so much for ur response u got me sold on the Baby Jane (perhaps Lizzy too in the future) and that pic is just BEAUTIFUL love  that color on ur bag..


----------



## dcooney4

ravenangel said:


> so pretty, still have not used mine! crazy, I know.



You should at least give her a whirl.


----------



## jwrightmc

Just called MZ Wallace.  There will be no large butterfly metro tote. 

The girl tried to tell me that the medium and large are basically the same size and hold the same amounts.  This isn't true, is it?  The measurements show at the base that the large is 3 inches longer, 1 1/2 inches wider.  Then it is also 1 1/2 inches taller.  That seems like it would hold quite a bit more.  Could someone verify this for me?  I don't need another medium tote, so I am horribly disappointed..


----------



## Reba

New bags are up on MZW.


----------



## smoores

Terrible picture, but everything together.


----------



## ravenangel

smoores said:


> Terrible picture, but everything together.


oh my! luv it.


----------



## Suestua

Bit the bullet and just ordered the Midnight Baby Jane.  My Nordstrom doesn't carry them in stores so ordering it is the only way for me to see it in person.  I've wanted a dark blue purse for awhile so I'm hoping it looks more blue in person then the purple a lot of the pics make it look.


----------



## dcblam

jwrightmc said:


> Wow!  Seems like a design flaw to me.  Maybe if mine came closer like yours does, I might have kept it, but the zipper was sticky in other places and overall it just didn't work for me.  It's a shame because I did like the bag, like you.  Good luck with yours and enjoy it!
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what they said.



I would be disappointed as well getting a bag that didn't close all the way - and honestly,  MZ should own up to the flaw.  Part of the "design" - that's a load of you know what!


----------



## dcooney4

smoores said:


> Terrible picture, but everything together.



We seriously need a like button here.&#128079;


----------



## dcooney4

dcblam said:


> I would be disappointed as well getting a bag that didn't close all the way - and honestly,  MZ should own up to the flaw.  Part of the "design" - that's a load of you know what!



That would annoy me too.


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> I would be disappointed as well getting a bag that didn't close all the way - and honestly,  MZ should own up to the flaw.  Part of the "design" - that's a load of you know what!




Exactly what I thought. Load of &#128169;. Maybe the details aren't a big deal to them, but should be.  Seems like they will say whatever to get you off the phone as well... i.e. Medium Metro is essentially same size as Large...ok whatever.....


----------



## MLB10

I called customer service yesterday after I opened the box and examined the small Mia and I saw the zipper did not close completely.  As requested I sent a picture.  

The response said "The plastic is chunky and causes the teeth of the zipper to be exposed at the end. However, this is not a defect and is a part of the design.
If you look at the zippers on the pockets the same gap appears."

I am struggling to understand why a zipper would be designed to not completely close.  I'm trying to decide how much it will bother me and whether to send it back.


----------



## jwrightmc

Reba said:


> Exactly what I thought. Load of &#128169;. Maybe the details aren't a big deal to them, but should be.  Seems like they will say whatever to get you off the phone as well... i.e. Medium Metro is essentially same size as Large...ok whatever.....


I'm a bit disillusioned with MZ Wallace right now.  First, the zipper debacle with the Mini Mia and then telling me the medium metro is the same as the large.  If that is true, why make a large at all??  And maybe the small is basically the same size as the medium, so maybe they should only make the small and be done with it. :lolots:


----------



## honuhonu

smoores said:


> Terrible picture, but everything together.



Smoores, lovely collection!  I love that cobalt Katherine wallet the most!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I'm sorry you were disappointed with it! I'm going to call MZ Wallace tomorrow and see what they say about it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a new small Mia that doesn't fully close? I thought a lot of us ordered it last Friday, so I'm curious to see if it's just mine & jwrightmc's with this issue.


Mine is good. Sorry to hear of the zipper troubles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> Just called MZ Wallace.  There will be no large butterfly metro tote.
> 
> The girl tried to tell me that the medium and large are basically the same size and hold the same amounts.  This isn't true, is it?  The measurements show at the base that the large is 3 inches longer, 1 1/2 inches wider.  Then it is also 1 1/2 inches taller.  That seems like it would hold quite a bit more.  Could someone verify this for me?  I don't need another medium tote, so I am horribly disappointed..


I am not sure they are exactly the same size, but the Medium is huge. I have 2 larges and sold my Medium because it was just too darn close to the Large.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered Bordeaux Frankie!! So excited. Also on my list is Butterfly Ines and Midnight something. 

Did you all notice the Clara in the MZW magazine? Yay! I so love Clara!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Suestua said:


> Bit the bullet and just ordered the Midnight Baby Jane.  My Nordstrom doesn't carry them in stores so ordering it is the only way for me to see it in person.  I've wanted a dark blue purse for awhile so I'm hoping it looks more blue in person then the purple a lot of the pics make it look.


how exciting can u plz do a reveal when u received as i've been also looking at the same bag


----------



## Suestua

tua08366 said:


> how exciting can u plz do a reveal when u received as i've been also looking at the same bag




Oh yes, absolutely!


----------



## mothbeast

jwrightmc said:


> I'm a bit disillusioned with MZ Wallace right now.  First, the zipper debacle with the Mini Mia and then telling me the medium metro is the same as the large.  If that is true, why make a large at all??  And maybe the small is basically the same size as the medium, so maybe they should only make the small and be done with it. :lolots:



This made me giggle. 

I guess the Mia issue is because they redesigned the way the zips sit and made them oversized on a smaller bag? Does that mean the little pocket zips don't close all the way either? That's too bad. It was kind of cute. 

They're burning me out a bit with the Friday specials and boutique exclusives and millions of releases.


----------



## dcblam

Anyone else feeling "meh" about the Butterfly print?  I was so anticipating this release. It appears that the pattern is random and I would be bummed if I got an item that showed a lot of white. The print looks a lot better on the non-quilted pieces. 
Would love to see IRL pics, so hope someone posts soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Anyone else feeling "meh" about the Butterfly print?  I was so anticipating this release. It appears that the pattern is random and I would be bummed if I got an item that showed a lot of white. The print looks a lot better on the non-quilted pieces.
> Would love to see IRL pics, so hope someone posts soon.


I am iffy on it. Thinking cosmetic case, not bag.


----------



## handbag*girl

dcblam said:


> Anyone else feeling "meh" about the Butterfly print?  I was so anticipating this release. It appears that the pattern is random and I would be bummed if I got an item that showed a lot of white. The print looks a lot better on the non-quilted pieces.
> Would love to see IRL pics, so hope someone posts soon.



I ordered a Color Block Metro Tote last week and MZ Wallace allowed me to order the Chelea Butterfly Tote as well. I love Butterflies. Seeing the photos I think I am going to really dislike this bag  the print is not my style. I am already planning on sending it back and have ordered a Midnight Chelsea from a Norides in Ca. I am really excited about this bag in a solid color.


----------



## handbag*girl

handbag*girl said:


> I ordered a Color Block Metro Tote last week and MZ Wallace allowed me to order the Chelea Butterfly Tote as well. I love Butterflies. Seeing the photos I think I am going to really dislike this bag  the print is not my style. I am already planning on sending it back and have ordered a Midnight Chelsea from a Norides in Ca. I am really excited about this bag in a solid color.
> 
> I am thinking about using the Metro Tote as a Gym Bag.


----------



## mothbeast

dcblam said:


> Anyone else feeling "meh" about the Butterfly print?  I was so anticipating this release. It appears that the pattern is random and I would be bummed if I got an item that showed a lot of white. The print looks a lot better on the non-quilted pieces.
> Would love to see IRL pics, so hope someone posts soon.



Yeah. I thought it would be more colorful. If the scale were smaller the variations wouldn't matter so much. If they were doing muted colors I wish they did moths.


----------



## mlstamb

jwrightmc said:


> Here's a different display of Midnight. Weird how the Metro totes are such a different shade of blue


Is that a midnight Kate in that display?


----------



## dhall8vn

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered Bordeaux Frankie!! So excited. Also on my list is Butterfly Ines and Midnight something.
> 
> Did you all notice the Clara in the MZW magazine? Yay! I so love Clara!


Are you referring to a hard copy of the magazine?  I don't see the newest one on their site.  I want to see Clara!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dhall8vn said:


> Are you referring to a hard copy of the magazine?  I don't see the newest one on their site.  I want to see Clara!!




Yes, I got a hard copy with my Mini Mia. There is a Cocoa Clara in there. Cocoa is slowly growing on me.


----------



## mariposa08

My mini Mia should be delivered today.


----------



## jwrightmc

mariposa08 said:


> My mini Mia should be delivered today.


I sure hope you got a good one with a proper zipper!  Good luck!  Let us know!


----------



## mariposa08

jwrightmc said:


> I sure hope you got a good one with a proper zipper!  Good luck!  Let us know!



Thank you. I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## katbag6

mothbeast said:


> This made me giggle.
> 
> I guess the Mia issue is because they redesigned the way the zips sit and made them oversized on a smaller bag? Does that mean the little pocket zips don't close all the way either? That's too bad. It was kind of cute.
> 
> They're burning me out a bit with the Friday specials and boutique exclusives and millions of releases.


The smaller pockets..at least on my Mini Mia do zip all the way...I agree...was not thrilled with the top zip, but from the pics posted...it seems that gap also varies based on the purse...mine, thankfully, is not too large.  This is my first Mia...so I would be interested in hearing from folks how it really differs in real life from a full size one.


----------



## katbag6

carrieongrove said:


> I love my Baby Jane and don't have any problem carrying it on my shoulder. However, I do need to physically pull it onto my shoulder (vs. slinging/throwing it on) if that makes sense. It's a great size for me. I don't have a Lizzy, but I have seen it IRL. I don't think it would hold as much. There are many Lizzy fans on the board though. HTH.


Lizzy is truly an awesome bag...Yes, I know it does not look like it holds a lot...but i swear it is the clown car of purses...

Also, I realized it had been forever since I posted here so..I decided to get back in the action


----------



## katbag6

smoores said:


> Terrible picture, but everything together.


WOW...all I can say is WOW at your collection...simply amazing...Also, I have been reading more on what I am now calling "Zipper-Gate"...yeah..I agree..if inset correctly, the zipper should close all the way..now I am second guessing mine.


----------



## mariposa08

Here's mine


----------



## jwrightmc

mariposa08 said:


> Here's mine


Keeping or sending back?


----------



## mariposa08

jwrightmc said:


> Keeping or sending back?



Sending back but mainly because there is a small rip in the fabric near one of the pockets.


----------



## jwrightmc

mariposa08 said:


> Sending back but mainly because there is a small rip in the fabric near one of the pockets.


Wow....these bags seem a bit cursed.


----------



## smoores

Frankie in Eggplant, newest addition to the closet


----------



## dcblam

mariposa08 said:


> Sending back but mainly because there is a small rip in the fabric near one of the pockets.



CRIKEY.......

jwrightmc & katbag6....love it, "cursed" and "zipper-gate"

It's just plain sloppy, which is really too bad cuz the bag could have been awesome.


----------



## HOOKed on bags

dcblam said:


> Anyone else feeling "meh" about the Butterfly print?  I was so anticipating this release. It appears that the pattern is random and I would be bummed if I got an item that showed a lot of white. The print looks a lot better on the non-quilted pieces.
> Would love to see IRL pics, so hope someone posts soon.


I am too. I was so looking forward to it but I think I'm going to pass, or at least wait until much later when things are on sale. I was hoping to get a new Jane in midnight but it looks like that is not an option. So, am holding on for now with no new purchases. That's pretty rare!


----------



## jwrightmc

katbag6 said:


> The smaller pockets..at least on my Mini Mia do zip all the way...I agree...was not thrilled with the top zip, but from the pics posted...it seems that gap also varies based on the purse...mine, thankfully, is not too large.  This is my first Mia...so I would be interested in hearing from folks how it really differs in real life from a full size one.


Katbag6 - love "Zipper-gate" for what is going on with the poor Mini Mia.  

I also have a smoke regular Mia, so thought I would show you how that zipper closes.  The zipper stop is exposed at the end of the zipper, so the zipper closes completely - no exposed teeth left over. . With the small Mia, I guess the zipper stop is actually sewn down into the material and because the zipper is so large, it cannot come close to closing.  Does this make sense for you?  I tried to also post a pic with the regular Mia zipper slightly open, but for some reason I can only post one picture at a time.

Yes, there is a small area on the top of the Mia where the zipper ends and because the zipper area is a bit higher than the bag, this area leaves an exposed  very small opening into the bag.  I don't feel anything could fall out of this slight 'hole' and it looks much 'cleaner' than the Mini Mia with all the exposed teeth showing.  Hope this helps!


----------



## jwrightmc

Here's one with the zipper slightly open, showing the zipper stop at the end.


----------



## lovemybabes

I am loving Midnight. Such a beautiful color!


----------



## madgratess

smoores said:


> Frankie in Eggplant, newest addition to the closet



Yay!!! So happy you got yours!! Aren't you so in love?! Now we're twinsies


----------



## madgratess

HOOKed on bags said:


> I am too. I was so looking forward to it but I think I'm going to pass, or at least wait until much later when things are on sale. I was hoping to get a new Jane in midnight but it looks like that is not an option. So, am holding on for now with no new purchases. That's pretty rare!



Yep. I was hoping for jane in midnight and belle in Bordeaux, but they seem to really like doing belle in blue. A bit frustrating


----------



## bibliothekarin

smoores said:


> Frankie in Eggplant, newest addition to the closet



Gorgeous!


----------



## bibliothekarin

I've considered what everyone has said about the Butterfly print and I think I'll probably order from Nordstrom so I can return it for free if I don't like it.  I have a $50 gift certificate that I've been itching to use, but that can wait for something else.  I'm really loving all of these fall colors, so it's hard to decide!

Bummer about Zipper-gate.  If the zipper track were a little longer than the bag--kind of like how it is on Belle--then it would probably close all the way.  I'm not sure if that would look funny or not though.


----------



## smoores

madgratess said:


> Yay!!! So happy you got yours!! Aren't you so in love?! Now we're twinsies



Yippee! Fun, fun!


----------



## allisonintexas

In thinking about the zippers on the mini Mia, I checked the zippers on both the pouch and top of my small metro tote since they are also plastic. Both of them stop a couple of teeth before the end of the zipper, just like the problem many of you are having with mini Mia. It seems that this is just how the plastic zippers function, yes? They just seem to get too bulky at the end when they are sewn into something (vs having an open tail like on some bags--maybe Belle?) to zip completely all the way to the end.


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> In thinking about the zippers on the mini Mia, I checked the zippers on both the pouch and top of my small metro tote since they are also plastic. Both of them stop a couple of teeth before the end of the zipper, just like the problem many of you are having with mini Mia. It seems that this is just how the plastic zippers function, yes? They just seem to get too bulky at the end when they are sewn into something (vs having an open tail like on some bags--maybe Belle?) to zip completely all the way to the end.




I guess as long as they stick to bags and not pants...then we'd have a real zipper-gate...


----------



## allisonintexas

Reba said:


> I guess as long as they stick to bags and not pants...then we'd have a real zipper-gate...



Ha!! Yes. That would not be good!


----------



## allisonintexas

Hi all, is cocoa Paige a Bloomies exclusive? I don't see it on the Nordstrom or MZW site, but gurlsaved had posted a picture of it in the pics only thread. 

I got to try out my sister's Paige this weekend and thing it might be the right step down from my Hayley while I don't have to worry about carrying kids stuff. Argh. Wish I could try a Lizzy too so I could decide between those two!


----------



## ravenangel

allisonintexas said:


> Hi all, is cocoa Paige a Bloomies exclusive? I don't see it on the Nordstrom or MZW site, but gurlsaved had posted a picture of it in the pics only thread.
> 
> I got to try out my sister's Paige this weekend and thing it might be the right step down from my Hayley while I don't have to worry about carrying kids stuff. Argh. Wish I could try a Lizzy too so I could decide between those two!


personally, Lizzy over paige, easier to get in and out of, 2 straps, I am a convert to Lizzy for a grab and go day bag. can even fit my 9oz water bottle in it easily.


----------



## nyshopaholic

ravenangel said:


> personally, Lizzy over paige, easier to get in and out of, 2 straps, I am a convert to Lizzy for a grab and go day bag. can even fit my 9oz water bottle in it easily.


+1 - I agree with *ravenangel* and generally reach for my Lizzy over Paige.


----------



## suzielovesCTs

I'm late to the Smoke Bedford party but do any of you care to share some pics of their smoke bags? I really appreciate it. I'm hoping to grab either the Mia or Jane in this color while on sale!


----------



## jwrightmc

suzielovesCTs said:


> I'm late to the Smoke Bedford party but do any of you care to share some pics of their smoke bags? I really appreciate it. I'm hoping to grab either the Mia or Jane in this color while on sale!


I can only post one picture at a time, but here is my Mia smoke and the next picture shows the interior.  It's a pretty bag!


----------



## jwrightmc

suzielovesCTs said:


> I'm late to the Smoke Bedford party but do any of you care to share some pics of their smoke bags? I really appreciate it. I'm hoping to grab either the Mia or Jane in this color while on sale!



Here is the interior


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Such a pretty lining for the smoke bags.


----------



## jwrightmc

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Such a pretty lining for the smoke bags.


Yes...the lining is beautiful!


----------



## mariposa08

nyshopaholic said:


> +1 - I agree with *ravenangel* and generally reach for my Lizzy over Paige.



+1 

Ditto. Sold my Paige that I didn't use, loving the Lizzy.


----------



## suzielovesCTs

jwrightmc said:


> Here is the interior




Thank you! I love the blue lining too !


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Anyone snatch up a Bordeaux Frankie yet? I'm eyeing that one too. I'm crazy about all of the new fall colors and although I have 7 MZWs I "need" more! It is such an addiction.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

jwrightmc said:


> Here is the interior



Gorgeous!


----------



## ravenangel

suzielovesCTs said:


> Anyone snatch up a Bordeaux Frankie yet? I'm eyeing that one too. I'm crazy about all of the new fall colors and although I have 7 MZWs I "need" more! It is such an addiction.


yes, it is gorgeous. waiting till later in the fall to use it. but anticipation makes me love it even more! I agree, there are too many great colors this season. love them all, but leaving out Ruby for sure. doing too much damage this season so busy rehoming bags.


----------



## veggiegirl66

Hello all. Can anyone tell me what the lining is expected to be on the espresso bags? Apologies if it's been posted already, I searched but couldn't seem to find. Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

suzielovesCTs said:


> Anyone snatch up a Bordeaux Frankie yet? I'm eyeing that one too. I'm crazy about all of the new fall colors and although I have 7 MZWs I "need" more! It is such an addiction.


Yes! Ordered and it's on its way. So excited!


----------



## ms p

allisonintexas said:


> Hi all, is cocoa Paige a Bloomies exclusive? I don't see it on the Nordstrom or MZW site, but gurlsaved had posted a picture of it in the pics only thread!



All bag style has their fair share of supporter: ) I'm the Paige gal after trying both. I like Paige as it seems to stay closer to body, is more east/west shape, and the several front pockets design. Both are wonderful bags so u cannot go wrong with either: ) how about order both (maybe from nordstorm or bloomie) and return one after u made up your mind?


----------



## katbag6

allisonintexas said:


> Hi all, is cocoa Paige a Bloomies exclusive? I don't see it on the Nordstrom or MZW site, but gurlsaved had posted a picture of it in the pics only thread.
> 
> I got to try out my sister's Paige this weekend and thing it might be the right step down from my Hayley while I don't have to worry about carrying kids stuff. Argh. Wish I could try a Lizzy too so I could decide between those two!


Loving all the kudos to the Lizzy...I will echo the earlier suggestion to buy both and return the one that does not work best. I LOVE the Lizzy...surprisingly spacious and a dream to carry on your shoulder.


----------



## dhall8vn

LuvAllBags - do I recall correctly that you have a Clara, Frankie and Mayfair?  Would you mind comparing/contrasting the 3 in terms of how much they hold??  I'm particularly interested in what those outside pockets on the Mayfair can hold.  I think the closest thing I have is a Colette in size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dhall8vn said:


> LuvAllBags - do I recall correctly that you have a Clara, Frankie and Mayfair?  Would you mind comparing/contrasting the 3 in terms of how much they hold??  I'm particularly interested in what those outside pockets on the Mayfair can hold.  I think the closest thing I have is a Colette in size.


Hi, yes, I have all three. Clara is the smallest. It holds a good amount for a small satchel, but it is not a large bag. Frankie and Mayfair are large and hold a ton. I will have trouble filling Mayfair, and I usually also can't fill Frankie. The outside pockets on Mayfair will hold a lot - and there are four of them. I will take all three out next weekend and take some pics. Don't think I will have time during the week.  

Of the three, Frankie is my favorite because I love the pocket overload. There is literally a pocket for everything and it thrills me


----------



## Reba

Luvsall, is Clara only going to be available in Cocoa this season?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall, is Clara only going to be available in Cocoa this season?


Not sure. I didn't even know it was coming out until I saw it in the mag.


----------



## lovemybabes

Okay, so here is my very first MZ Wallace purchase.  A sweet friend of mine found this gorgeous Belle (color Steel) online, and I got her! I love the dark grey, and the interior is a gorgeous raspberry color. I am seriously in love. I have wanted one for a while, but was waiting on the perfect bag. I can put SO much in there!! 







Ignore my silly posing, I really wanted the bag shot.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Not sure. I didn't even know it was coming out until I saw it in the mag.




Ok. Thank you. Will have to wait and see &#128513;


----------



## dcooney4

lovemybabes said:


> Okay, so here is my very first MZ Wallace purchase.  A sweet friend of mine found this gorgeous Belle (color Steel) online, and I got her! I love the dark grey, and the interior is a gorgeous raspberry color. I am seriously in love. I have wanted one for a while, but was waiting on the perfect bag. I can put SO much in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my silly posing, I really wanted the bag shot.



Looks adorable on you! Congrats!


----------



## Hirisa

lovemybabes said:


> Okay, so here is my very first MZ Wallace purchase.  A sweet friend of mine found this gorgeous Belle (color Steel) online, and I got her! I love the dark grey, and the interior is a gorgeous raspberry color. I am seriously in love. I have wanted one for a while, but was waiting on the perfect bag. I can put SO much in there!!
> 
> _*snip*_
> 
> Ignore my silly posing, I really wanted the bag shot.



The Belle is such a great bag, and she looks perfect on you. Great color choice, as well!


----------



## mariposa08

lovemybabes said:


> Okay, so here is my very first MZ Wallace purchase.  A sweet friend of mine found this gorgeous Belle (color Steel) online, and I got her! I love the dark grey, and the interior is a gorgeous raspberry color. I am seriously in love. I have wanted one for a while, but was waiting on the perfect bag. I can put SO much in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my silly posing, I really wanted the bag shot.




It looks great on you!


----------



## dhall8vn

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi, yes, I have all three. Clara is the smallest. It holds a good amount for a small satchel, but it is not a large bag. Frankie and Mayfair are large and hold a ton. I will have trouble filling Mayfair, and I usually also can't fill Frankie. The outside pockets on Mayfair will hold a lot - and there are four of them. I will take all three out next weekend and take some pics. Don't think I will have time during the week.
> 
> Of the three, Frankie is my favorite because I love the pocket overload. There is literally a pocket for everything and it thrills me




Thank you, thank you for your input! Looking forward to pics! I really should just pick one but I LOVE all 3!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lovemybabes said:


> Okay, so here is my very first MZ Wallace purchase.  A sweet friend of mine found this gorgeous Belle (color Steel) online, and I got her! I love the dark grey, and the interior is a gorgeous raspberry color. I am seriously in love. I have wanted one for a while, but was waiting on the perfect bag. I can put SO much in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my silly posing, I really wanted the bag shot.


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Reba

Kismetaccessories.com has a picture of Lizzy in Bourdeux if you want to take a peek.


----------



## Reba

Kate and Lizzy in Bourdeux.


----------



## ravenangel

I saw lizzy in real life and have the Frankie. The color is beautiful but does not look like these fotos. The lights in these make it appear much brighter than it really is.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> I saw lizzy in real life and have the Frankie. The color is beautiful but does not look like these fotos. The lights in these make it appear much brighter than it really is.




Would you say MZW pics are true?


----------



## lovemybabes

dcooney4 said:


> Looks adorable on you! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## lovemybabes

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## lovemybabes

mariposa08 said:


> It looks great on you!



 Thanks, I love it!!!


----------



## lovemybabes

Hirisa said:


> The Belle is such a great bag, and she looks perfect on you. Great color choice, as well!



Thank you!! 

I am sorry for the multiple posts, I am sure there is a multi quote button, I sure can't find it. LOL!!


----------



## bibliothekarin

lovemybabes said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I am sorry for the multiple posts, I am sure there is a multi quote button, I sure can't find it. LOL!!



The circle button immediately to the right of the Quote button is the multi-quote function.  

Nice bag!  It's a great color and Belle is my favorite style so far!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bordeaux Frankie arrived today! Haven't even had time to unbox it. Will do it tomorrow morn. Excited!


----------



## LuvAllBags

A few notes on Bordeaux Frankie:

The color is stunning. A burgundy with brown undertones, and the color shifts depending on the light - it is dimensional. If you are coveting the color, I highly endorse it. It might be my favorite color in years. I may also get a Jane. 

I love it with the silver hardware, although the color would work with either silver or gold. I am a silver girl, so this works well for me, and the comtrast is very contemporary.

The dark brown interior is sophisticated combined with the exterior color. It has "new car smell," which made me laugh. I never noticed that with an MZW before. It is definitely emanating from the interior. 

I love, love Frankie. I have missed this style so much! Having a 2nd Frankie means that the two that I have will last much longer. I see no discernable style or quality difference from my older Frankie other than that the interior has changed. I prefer the newer interior because it is lighter weight, but the older interior is thicker. It is from when they were using the shinier logo jacquard. 

Pics this weekend!


----------



## handbag*girl

Belle Lovers - Does anyone carry this bag cross body.
I am going on a trip to the east coast and will be going in and out of NYC everyday. I've gone through all my bags and really want to take my belle but am afraid she may get too heavy. Does anyone ever carry this bag cross body?

I just bought a marlena backpack and am thinking of taking that as a backup if my shoulder gets tired.


----------



## madgratess

handbag*girl said:


> Belle Lovers - Does anyone carry this bag cross body.
> I am going on a trip to the east coast and will be going in and out of NYC everyday. I've gone through all my bags and really want to take my belle but am afraid she may get too heavy. Does anyone ever carry this bag cross body?
> 
> I just bought a marlena backpack and am thinking of taking that as a backup if my shoulder gets tired.



I have used belle crossbody on occasion. Honestly I think it's more comfortable over the shoulder, but works crossbody for a short time when I need my hands free - or want to feel more secure.


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> A few notes on Bordeaux Frankie:
> 
> The color is stunning. A burgundy with brown undertones, and the color shifts depending on the light - it is dimensional. If you are coveting the color, I highly endorse it. It might be my favorite color in years. I may also get a Jane.
> 
> I love it with the silver hardware, although the color would work with either silver or gold. I am a silver girl, so this works well for me, and the comtrast is very contemporary.
> 
> The dark brown interior is sophisticated combined with the exterior color. It has "new car smell," which made me laugh. I never noticed that with an MZW before. It is definitely emanating from the interior.
> 
> I love, love Frankie. I have missed this style so much! Having a 2nd Frankie means that the two that I have will last much longer. I see no discernable style or quality difference from my older Frankie other than that the interior has changed. I prefer the newer interior because it is lighter weight, but the older interior is thicker. It is from when they were using the shinier logo jacquard.
> 
> Pics this weekend!




Thanks for your thoughts! I have been thinking of getting the Jane because I love that style but try to not get duplicate styles. I have almost pulled the trigger a few times since I have a gift cert and now that you described the color as one of their best, I'm moe convinced I need it. I might need to get it


----------



## georgianne

gurlsaved said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I have been thinking of getting the Jane because I love that style but try to not get duplicate styles. I have almost pulled the trigger a few times since I have a gift cert and now that you described the color as one of their best, I'm moe convinced I need it. I might need to get it


I was wondering how similar the Bordeaux is to the Currant from last year and to the Mahogany from this year. I have the Hayley in Current and the Lizzy in Mahogany and was thinking about either the Frankie or Lizzy in Bordeaux but don't want to have two bags very close in color.  Anyone who has seen these bags have an opinion?


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> Hi all, is cocoa Paige a Bloomies exclusive? I don't see it on the Nordstrom or MZW site, but gurlsaved had posted a picture of it in the pics only thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I got to try out my sister's Paige this weekend and thing it might be the right step down from my Hayley while I don't have to worry about carrying kids stuff. Argh. Wish I could try a Lizzy too so I could decide between those two!




Allison, Lizzy is pretty much my constant these days. I carry a huge kate spade sunglass case, a MZW quilted flat cosmetics pouch filled with stuff, the market purse for gym pass and headphones, a Lodis tall credit card case which has zippered pouch for cash (this I keep standing up in one of the front slip pockets/easy to grab), a small kiss lock change purse...and very often a Poland Spring water bottle. Front pouch has keys, extra lip product, and phone. Front top zip tissues, wet wipes. Back zip receipts. Main can also handle gloves in cold. Paige looks smaller not sure. Here's a pic, maybe you can tell that way. Got my walking gear on...gotta go to walking path now...thanks for helping me delay for a few LOL...


----------



## honuhonu

Reba said:


> Allison, Lizzy is pretty much my constant these days. I carry a huge kate spade sunglass case, a MZW quilted flat cosmetics pouch filled with stuff, the market purse for gym pass and headphones, a Lodis tall credit card case which has zippered pouch for cash (this I keep standing up in one of the front slip pockets/easy to grab), a small kiss lock change purse...and very often a Poland Spring water bottle. Front pouch has keys, extra lip product, and phone. Front top zip tissues, wet wipes. Back zip receipts. Main can also handle gloves in cold. Paige looks smaller not sure. Here's a pic, maybe you can tell that way. Got my walking gear on...gotta go to walking path now...thanks for helping me delay for a few LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725006



Hi Reba, is that the neon pink mushroom tassel you have on Lizzy?  Looks great!


----------



## bibliothekarin

madgratess said:


> I have used belle crossbody on occasion. Honestly I think it's more comfortable over the shoulder, but works crossbody for a short time when I need my hands free - or want to feel more secure.



+1.  The cross body strap is nice to have available, but the strap drop is so generous I rarely need it.



Reba said:


> Allison, Lizzy is pretty much my constant these days. I carry a huge kate spade sunglass case, a MZW quilted flat cosmetics pouch filled with stuff, the market purse for gym pass and headphones, a Lodis tall credit card case which has zippered pouch for cash (this I keep standing up in one of the front slip pockets/easy to grab), a small kiss lock change purse...and very often a Poland Spring water bottle. Front pouch has keys, extra lip product, and phone. Front top zip tissues, wet wipes. Back zip receipts. Main can also handle gloves in cold. Paige looks smaller not sure. Here's a pic, maybe you can tell that way. Got my walking gear on...gotta go to walking path now...thanks for helping me delay for a few LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725006



*Reba*, this workout outfit is so cute!  Lizzy goes perfectly with it.


----------



## Reba

honuhonu said:


> Hi Reba, is that the neon pink mushroom tassel you have on Lizzy?  Looks great!




Yes.  Neon Mushroom. Makes the Gunmetal look more "Summer."  I just like it though, might just keep it on later too. &#128521;


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Allison, Lizzy is pretty much my constant these days. I carry a huge kate spade sunglass case, a MZW quilted flat cosmetics pouch filled with stuff, the market purse for gym pass and headphones, a Lodis tall credit card case which has zippered pouch for cash (this I keep standing up in one of the front slip pockets/easy to grab), a small kiss lock change purse...and very often a Poland Spring water bottle. Front pouch has keys, extra lip product, and phone. Front top zip tissues, wet wipes. Back zip receipts. Main can also handle gloves in cold. Paige looks smaller not sure. Here's a pic, maybe you can tell that way. Got my walking gear on...gotta go to walking path now...thanks for helping me delay for a few LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725006



Lizzy in gunmetal looks so good. Love the tassels too.


----------



## honuhonu

Reba said:


> Yes.  Neon Mushroom. Makes the Gunmetal look more "Summer."  I just like it though, might just keep it on later too. &#128521;



Matches perfectly with your workout outfit too!


----------



## allisonintexas

Reba said:


> Allison, Lizzy is pretty much my constant these days. I carry a huge kate spade sunglass case, a MZW quilted flat cosmetics pouch filled with stuff, the market purse for gym pass and headphones, a Lodis tall credit card case which has zippered pouch for cash (this I keep standing up in one of the front slip pockets/easy to grab), a small kiss lock change purse...and very often a Poland Spring water bottle. Front pouch has keys, extra lip product, and phone. Front top zip tissues, wet wipes. Back zip receipts. Main can also handle gloves in cold. Paige looks smaller not sure. Here's a pic, maybe you can tell that way. Got my walking gear on...gotta go to walking path now...thanks for helping me delay for a few LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725006


Wow! Thank you! That is so so helpful. I think in my mind lizzy was much smaller than she is. It sounds like she is actually just what I'm looking for. Now to pick a color!

And your picture is great. Your whole outfit looks so cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> I was wondering how similar the Bordeaux is to the Currant from last year and to the Mahogany from this year. I have the Hayley in Current and the Lizzy in Mahogany and was thinking about either the Frankie or Lizzy in Bordeaux but don't want to have two bags very close in color.  Anyone who has seen these bags have an opinion?


I don't think it is close to either of those colors. If anything, it is similar to Oxblood from a few years ago.


----------



## Reba

allisonintexas said:


> Wow! Thank you! That is so so helpful. I think in my mind lizzy was much smaller than she is. It sounds like she is actually just what I'm looking for. Now to pick a color!
> 
> And your picture is great. Your whole outfit looks so cute!




Glad it was helpful. I know that Espresso (very dark brown) with silver hardware and the Bourdeux with silver hardware are coming out in Lizzy...not sure if at Nordstrom, web, or boutiques though. I'm not sure I will be buying anything...we'll see. If you get something post pics so I can see!  Have fun.


----------



## georgianne

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't think it is close to either of those colors. If anything, it is similar to Oxblood from a few years ago.


Do you think it is like the Rust that came out 2 years ago?


----------



## handbag*girl

I got a Large Metro Tote as a gift. It's huge. I'm not sure what I would use it for &#8230; I was thinking it might make a great gym or travel bag. What do you al se yours for?


----------



## chessmont

I love camouflage and just got the large Sutton.  I am going away for a few days, but I am so used to my Kate I know what goes in every single pocket so I am not going to take the Sutton.  I will have to practice loading it for travel so I can feel comfortable with it before I use it.


----------



## piky1

georgianne said:


> Do you think it is like the Rust that came out 2 years ago?


It is not even close to the Rust.  The rust was more orange/brown and much lighter.  I agree that it is close to Oxblood.


----------



## piky1

handbag*girl said:


> I got a Large Metro Tote as a gift. It's huge. I'm not sure what I would use it for &#8230; I was thinking it might make a great gym or travel bag. What do you al se yours for?


I have used a large Metro for years as my go to travel/weekend trip/beach bag and love it!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> I saw lizzy in real life and have the Frankie. The color is beautiful but does not look like these fotos. The lights in these make it appear much brighter than it really is.




Does Frankie seem the same in size as Bianca? I love the look of Frankie, but was hoping maybe a little smaller and lighter than my Gunmetal Bianca (which I know you have too),  which tends to bother my darned shoulder.  The measurements listed are similar...thanks!


----------



## georgianne

piky1 said:


> It is not even close to the Rust.  The rust was more orange/brown and much lighter.  I agree that it is close to Oxblood.


Thanks for the information!  I so wish that I could see them in person! I am trying to decide which Lizzy to get... Also , for those with Frankie, do the handles fit comfortably over the shoulder with the 7 inch drop?


----------



## ravenangel

georgianne said:


> Do you think it is like the Rust that came out 2 years ago?




I have both rust and Bordeaux. They are nothing alike.  Rust has red in it.


----------



## ravenangel

Frankie is heavier than Bianca. Much. Excuse the brief replies this week. I am away from home. My son just had major surgery and I am at the hospital and then back to a hotel. He is improving daily. I am kinda wiped out.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Frankie is heavier than Bianca. Much. Excuse the brief replies this week. I am away from home. My son just had major surgery and I am at the hospital and then back to a hotel. He is improving daily. I am kinda wiped out.




So sorry to hear. Prayers to you and your son. Never mind this silliness. Best wishes truly...&#127799;


----------



## ravenangel

Thank you. Improving a little each day. This silliness is my guilty escape from the real world so no worries there. Just wanted you all to know my brevity is not due to rudeness but the fact I am posting from iPhone


----------



## dcooney4

Glad to hear the operation is over and he is improving.


----------



## madgratess

georgianne said:


> Thanks for the information!  I so wish that I could see them in person! I am trying to decide which Lizzy to get... Also , for those with Frankie, do the handles fit comfortably over the shoulder with the 7 inch drop?


Handles fit comfortably over the shoulder - it's not as generous as jane or belle, but it works!


----------



## Minne Bags

Hi all: I'm wondering how close Bordeaux is to pebble Bedford? Any thoughts? Does anyone have both to post a comparison shot? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reba

There are some low stock odds and ends popping up under Sale section of MZW.


----------



## carrieongrove

Caved and bought Mini Frida in cardamom. Anyone else get suckered?


----------



## honuhonu

Oh yes!  Placed 3 different orders!  Love their sales.


----------



## Funaek

Contemplating the black moto Tribeca...


----------



## mariposa08

I bought the metal Kate and some mushroom charms. Great prices!


----------



## Reba

Resisting. &#128513;


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> There are some low stock odds and ends popping up under Sale section of MZW.


I'm bummed I missed that little bag in juniper leather. 

I forget, does anyone have the Waverly wallet or have anything in the tangerine leather? I am curious about the Waverly in tangerine, clearly.  It seems like it could be my perfect wallet in terms of a fairly compact size, zip-around, but with enough card slots.


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> I bought the metal Kate and some mushroom charms. Great prices!




The price on that Kate was almost like stealing it from them!  Congrats!


----------



## mlstamb

Currently fawning over the midnight Belle that arrived today. So happy with it!

ravenangel - sorry to hear about your week. Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestion about Belle, and about the color. It was definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## dcblam

So, my beloved Katherine in Cobalt is showing her age.....
Should I try another wallet, like the Lexi, knowing that Katherine is REALLY the ideal wallet for me, but I don't know if I'll be happy with the leathers on the Neon Pink and the Cardamon - they are more like Saffiano leather, yes????

Please help...... 

AND - should I just get the Bo and get it over with??????  I DON'T NEED IT - I DON'T need it...
LOL!


----------



## renza

dcblam said:


> So, my beloved Katherine in Cobalt is showing her age.....
> Should I try another wallet, like the Lexi, knowing that Katherine is REALLY the ideal wallet for me, but I don't know if I'll be happy with the leathers on the Neon Pink and the Cardamon - they are more like Saffiano leather, yes????
> 
> Please help......
> 
> AND - should I just get the Bo and get it over with??????  I DON'T NEED IT - I DON'T need it...
> LOL!


Yes the neon pink is saffiano. I love it so far, but it definitely does not have that luxurious, going to age well kind of leather feel (I get the impression that's what you want?). If you like neon though I still vote for neon pink because it is so cheerful and fun and you will never be digging for your wallet, haha.


----------



## dcblam

renza said:


> Yes the neon pink is saffiano. I love it so far, but it definitely does not have that luxurious, going to age well kind of leather feel (I get the impression that's what you want?). If you like neon though I still vote for neon pink because it is so cheerful and fun and you will never be digging for your wallet, haha.



YES, it will be easy to find and quite wearable AND cheery!
Thanks hon 

I also like the fact that the Cardamom has the orange interior that also brings brightness.......

Can someone please let me know your thoughts this color combo and leather?

Bronze metallic Katherine is out...I think.......


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought two of the mushroom tassels. I thought I would add a little color to my black bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> Do you think it is like the Rust that came out 2 years ago?


Nope...it is more burgundy than Rust was.


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I got a Large Metro Tote as a gift. It's huge. I'm not sure what I would use it for &#8230; I was thinking it might make a great gym or travel bag. What do you al se yours for?


I use it only for travel. It is a perfect overnight or weekend bag. Easy to stuff in airplane overhead bin.


----------



## LuvAllBags

chessmont said:


> I love camouflage and just got the large Sutton.  I am going away for a few days, but I am so used to my Kate I know what goes in every single pocket so I am not going to take the Sutton.  I will have to practice loading it for travel so I can feel comfortable with it before I use it.


Congrats! I love the Camo Sutton!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does Frankie seem the same in size as Bianca? I love the look of Frankie, but was hoping maybe a little smaller and lighter than my Gunmetal Bianca (which I know you have too),  which tends to bother my darned shoulder.  The measurements listed are similar...thanks!


No, it is bigger than Bianca.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Handles fit comfortably over the shoulder - it's not as generous as jane or belle, but it works!


Agree. No problems here.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hi all: I'm wondering how close Bordeaux is to pebble Bedford? Any thoughts? Does anyone have both to post a comparison shot? Thanks in advance.


Not at all close.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Caved and bought Mini Frida in cardamom. Anyone else get suckered?


Yes - Emerald Marlena!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> So, my beloved Katherine in Cobalt is showing her age.....
> Should I try another wallet, like the Lexi, knowing that Katherine is REALLY the ideal wallet for me, but I don't know if I'll be happy with the leathers on the Neon Pink and the Cardamon - they are more like Saffiano leather, yes????
> 
> Please help......
> 
> AND - should I just get the Bo and get it over with??????  I DON'T NEED IT - I DON'T need it...
> LOL!


I don't know about Cardamom, but neon is definitely Saffiano. I saw it in person.

Go for the Bo if you will use it! You love your pouches!


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - Emerald Marlena!


Nice! I got an emerald Marlena at 30% when it first went on sale. I was a little bitter when it went lower, but what can you do. Great bag! The color makes me so happy. Enjoy!


----------



## Suestua

Received my Midnight Baby Jane today, but I'm just not loving it. I loved the Prussian Blue but unfortunately I didn't know about MZW back then 
Here are some pics.  It was really hard to get good lighting.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> YES, it will be easy to find and quite wearable AND cheery!
> Thanks hon
> 
> I also like the fact that the Cardamom has the orange interior that also brings brightness.......
> 
> Can someone please let me know your thoughts this color combo and leather?
> 
> Bronze metallic Katherine is out...I think.......


I have the cardamom Katherine. Do you want pics? I really like the wallet. I love the outside envelope style. Organization can't be beat. It's wearing beautifully (I returned a Doris because the vachetta was killing me with all its scratches after just a week), but I actually don't love the tangerine interior. This is solely because I'm not a bright orange person. If it were another color, I would love it. I do love the cardamom color though, and the price is fantastic.


----------



## ms p

Suestua said:


> Received my Midnight Baby Jane today, but I'm just not loving it. I loved the Prussian Blue but unfortunately I didn't know about MZW back then
> Here are some pics.  It was really hard to get good lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726373
> View attachment 2726374
> View attachment 2726375
> View attachment 2726376
> View attachment 2726377



thx for the pics it looks really pretty! why don't u like it?


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> I have the cardamom Katherine. Do you want pics? I really like the wallet. I love the outside envelope style. Organization can't be beat. It's wearing beautifully (I returned a Doris because the vachetta was killing me with all its scratches after just a week), but I actually don't love the tangerine interior. This is solely because I'm not a bright orange person. If it were another color, I would love it. I do love the cardamom color though, and the price is fantastic.



OOOH, that would be lovely!  I love my Katherine in Cobalt (the color and how the leather wears so nicely) and am totally committed to this design, I suppose my biggest question is the look and feel of the leather!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Suestua

ms p said:


> thx for the pics it looks really pretty! why don't u like it?




It isn't Navy Blue enough for me. It almost has a royal blue-ish color to me. I mean to me their Sapphire color was bright royal blue and this is like a darker royal blue even though it has purple-ish under tones.  Kinda hard to explain.   It is pretty, just not the color for me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> No, it is bigger than Bianca.




Oh, thank you. I will have to just admire. My shoulder balks at anything too heavy, and I end up regretting no matter how much I love the look.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> OOOH, that would be lovely!  I love my Katherine in Cobalt (the color and how the leather wears so nicely) and am totally committed to this design, I suppose my biggest question is the look and feel of the leather!  Thanks so much!



It looks and feels textured so not soft and smooth. I don't believe it's saffiano because it isn't noted as such, but I'm not really up on my leathers! Regardless, it will wear really well. I don't anticipate much wear and tear. Here are some shots of the wallet on its own and in front of some bags so you can see how it looks against various colors. I think cardamom is a great neutral.


----------



## Reba

CarrieOnTheGrove...pretty wallet and bags!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> CarrieOnTheGrove...pretty wallet and bags!


Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> It looks and feels textured so not soft and smooth. I don't believe it's saffiano because it isn't noted as such, but I'm not really up on my leathers! Regardless, it will wear really well. I don't anticipate much wear and tear. Here are some shots of the wallet on its own and in front of some bags so you can see how it looks against various colors. I think cardamom is a great neutral.


Nice collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh, thank you. I will have to just admire. My shoulder balks at anything too heavy, and I end up regretting no matter how much I love the look.


Yes, Frankie is one of the heavier styles. It is large, and lots of pockets and hardware.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Suestua said:


> Received my Midnight Baby Jane today, but I'm just not loving it. I loved the Prussian Blue but unfortunately I didn't know about MZW back then
> Here are some pics.  It was really hard to get good lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726373
> View attachment 2726374
> View attachment 2726375
> View attachment 2726376
> View attachment 2726377


Wow, I really love this color. I am sorry to hear that it didn't work for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mlstamb said:


> Currently fawning over the midnight Belle that arrived today. So happy with it!
> 
> ravenangel - sorry to hear about your week. Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestion about Belle, and about the color. It was definitely worth the wait!!


Congrats! I love the Midnight color!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Not at all close.




Ok. Thanks! I was afraid of that. LOL. I really don't need it, but I love the silver hw.


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> It looks and feels textured so not soft and smooth. I don't believe it's saffiano because it isn't noted as such, but I'm not really up on my leathers! Regardless, it will wear really well. I don't anticipate much wear and tear. Here are some shots of the wallet on its own and in front of some bags so you can see how it looks against various colors. I think cardamom is a great neutral.



Oh wow, great collection and the photos really do help....thanks SO much!


----------



## dcooney4

carrieongrove said:


> It looks and feels textured so not soft and smooth. I don't believe it's saffiano because it isn't noted as such, but I'm not really up on my leathers! Regardless, it will wear really well. I don't anticipate much wear and tear. Here are some shots of the wallet on its own and in front of some bags so you can see how it looks against various colors. I think cardamom is a great neutral.



I think it looks great.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> I'm bummed I missed that little bag in juniper leather.
> 
> 
> 
> I forget, does anyone have the Waverly wallet or have anything in the tangerine leather? I am curious about the Waverly in tangerine, clearly.  It seems like it could be my perfect wallet in terms of a fairly compact size, zip-around, but with enough card slots.




I think this bag is on ebay way cheap..check it out.


----------



## dcblam

Good morning all & thanks everyone for helping me out!

So - I got up this AM with fresh eyes and a new outlook and made the choice to have a Moss Bobbi come into my life.  With a soft leather exterior AND a colorful inside, think this may fit the bill (yes, pun intended).  Gonna give Bobbi a shot.......and of course, just had to get a cobalt Bo.  Why?  So, it can just sit in my closet, collecting dust.  I am pathetic.


----------



## madgratess

Anyone have a JF tote? Do you love it? Thoughts?


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> Good morning all & thanks everyone for helping me out!
> 
> So - I got up this AM with fresh eyes and a new outlook and made the choice to have a Moss Bobbi come into my life.  With a soft leather exterior AND a colorful inside, think this may fit the bill (yes, pun intended).  Gonna give Bobbi a shot.......and of course, just had to get a cobalt Bo.  Why?  So, it can just sit in my closet, collecting dust.  I am pathetic.




Nice choice. Moss seems to go with a lot.   How many more Friday specials do we have? 1 or 2?  I predict a Fern price cut. That would be pretty with Moss...


----------



## gurlsaved

Well I caved. Bought the bordeaux Jane! I just bought a classic camel trench coat and I know it will look gorgeous with that pairing. I really wanted to get the Chelsea in Midnight but I am predicting that it will eventually go on sale at the end of the season and so I will wait =). 

I'll post pics when it arrives but I opted for the free shipping (which seems to take a long time for where I live). 

Anyone else get bordeaux pieces? I also noticed that Nordstrom doesn't have any bordeaux...I wonder if they will carry any.


----------



## gurlsaved

Reba said:


> Nice choice. Moss seems to go with a lot.   How many more Friday specials do we have? 1 or 2?  I predict a Fern price cut. That would be pretty with Moss...



I also think Fern will go on a price cut.


----------



## ravenangel

gurlsaved said:


> I also think Fern will go on a price cut.




Doubt it is fern. Too early. Some stores only received it mid to late June.


----------



## ravenangel

gurlsaved said:


> Well I caved. Bought the bordeaux Jane! I just bought a classic camel trench coat and I know it will look gorgeous with that pairing. I really wanted to get the Chelsea in Midnight but I am predicting that it will eventually go on sale at the end of the season and so I will wait =).
> 
> I'll post pics when it arrives but I opted for the free shipping (which seems to take a long time for where I live).
> 
> Anyone else get bordeaux pieces? I also noticed that Nordstrom doesn't have any bordeaux...I wonder if they will carry any.




Have Bordeaux Frankie, love it. That color is at many boutiques.


----------



## gurlsaved

ravenangel said:


> Doubt it is fern. Too early. Some stores only received it mid to late June.



true, I think it will go on price cut at the end of the season but I guess almost all seasonal colors do (if they have anything left)


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> Good morning all & thanks everyone for helping me out!
> 
> So - I got up this AM with fresh eyes and a new outlook and made the choice to have a Moss Bobbi come into my life.  With a soft leather exterior AND a colorful inside, think this may fit the bill (yes, pun intended).  Gonna give Bobbi a shot.......and of course, just had to get a cobalt Bo.  Why?  So, it can just sit in my closet, collecting dust.  I am pathetic.


Nice! I have the moss Stevie and love it. Great color, great choice!


----------



## Reba

Sophie is pretty...would be even more "special" discounted though!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Today's Summer Friday Special is Limited Edition Perforated bags in 2 styles: Cobalt Blue Sophie and Tomato Red Bellport Tote.

My wallet is safe today!


----------



## ravenangel

Mine too. I honestly think Sophie is a little too expensive for that size bag.


----------



## Hirisa

ravenangel said:


> Mine too. I honestly think Sophie is a little too expensive for that size bag.


I agree.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I love my black leather Sophie, but I didn't pay full price for it. It was a final sale item I bought in-person at the Crosby Street store.


----------



## Suestua

Anyone know what the next color to come out for the Baby Jane is?


----------



## Reba

Suestua said:


> Anyone know what the next color to come out for the Baby Jane is?




Espresso (very dark brown) with silver hardware, and the Bourdeux in some retailers...other than that not sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Good morning all & thanks everyone for helping me out!
> 
> So - I got up this AM with fresh eyes and a new outlook and made the choice to have a Moss Bobbi come into my life.  With a soft leather exterior AND a colorful inside, think this may fit the bill (yes, pun intended).  Gonna give Bobbi a shot.......and of course, just had to get a cobalt Bo.  Why?  So, it can just sit in my closet, collecting dust.  I am pathetic.


Congrats! I love, love Moss.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Anyone have a JF tote? Do you love it? Thoughts?


I do. It is nice, but it can be awkward. It has short handles and is very deep, so hard to carry on the shoulder. I love the leather though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> Well I caved. Bought the bordeaux Jane! I just bought a classic camel trench coat and I know it will look gorgeous with that pairing. I really wanted to get the Chelsea in Midnight but I am predicting that it will eventually go on sale at the end of the season and so I will wait =).
> 
> I'll post pics when it arrives but I opted for the free shipping (which seems to take a long time for where I live).
> 
> Anyone else get bordeaux pieces? I also noticed that Nordstrom doesn't have any bordeaux...I wonder if they will carry any.


Ooh, congrats!! I could not love this color more. It is beyond stunning. I hope you really love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I love my black leather Sophie, but I didn't pay full price for it. It was a final sale item I bought in-person at the Crosby Street store.


They often have some nice little final sale items at Crosby. I picked up a Puck wallet on the cheap there. Have never seen anything similar at Upper East Side.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Today's Summer Friday Special is Limited Edition Perforated bags in 2 styles: Cobalt Blue Sophie and Tomato Red Bellport Tote.
> 
> My wallet is safe today!


I love that Tomato color, but have never been a fan of this tote. I will admire from afar! If the Paris tote had come in Tomato, I might have pounced.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Ok. Thanks! I was afraid of that. LOL. I really don't need it, but I love the silver hw.



It really is pretty with the silver hw.


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> I do. It is nice, but it can be awkward. It has short handles and is very deep, so hard to carry on the shoulder. I love the leather though.



Luvallbags would you be able to post some comparison shots with any other bags?  I ordered the suede one in the recent sale and would like to see how it compares.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

georgianne said:


> I was wondering how similar the Bordeaux is to the Currant from last year and to the Mahogany from this year. I have the Hayley in Current and the Lizzy in Mahogany and was thinking about either the Frankie or Lizzy in Bordeaux but don't want to have two bags very close in color.  Anyone who has seen these bags have an opinion?



The are both "burgundy" but Bordeaux has brown undertones, while Currant has black/red undertones. Here's a pic -- not totally accurate and a bit washed out but you get the idea.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Received Kingston in Butterfly. This is going to be the perfect work bag. And the outside pockets fit 20oz bottles perfectly.

It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.


----------



## Reba

Namkha, that Kingston bag will make Monday's a little easier. It will brighten up any outfit. And the Frankie is so pretty. Two beautiful bags. Thank you for pictures. I hope you enjoy them both.


----------



## KatieBear777

Does anyone have or have seen the new midnight Andie?


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Received Kingston in Butterfly... It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.











NamkhaDrolma said:


> The are both "burgundy" but Bordeaux has brown undertones, while Currant has black/red undertones. Here's a pic -- not totally accurate and a bit washed out but you get the idea.



Congrats on the new addition! Great pics thx for sharing!


----------



## georgianne

ms p said:


> Congrats on the new addition! Great pics thx for sharing!


Thank you so much for the pictures!  It really helps to see bordeaux and current side by side... I love both of them! Wish MZ would put the Lizzy up on their website so I could see it. Do you find the Frankie heavy?


----------



## renza

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The are both "burgundy" but Bordeaux has brown undertones, while Currant has black/red undertones. Here's a pic -- not totally accurate and a bit washed out but you get the idea.



Those both look very pretty. I am tempted by the Frankie but am wondering if it would be too heavy once I put all my stuff inside.



NamkhaDrolma said:


> Received Kingston in Butterfly. This is going to be the perfect work bag. And the outside pockets fit 20oz bottles perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.



I like the look of the print. I would like it in Chelsea if it makes it to sale!


----------



## Suestua

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Received Kingston in Butterfly. This is going to be the perfect work bag. And the outside pockets fit 20oz bottles perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.




Very pretty!!!


----------



## piky1

KatieBear777 said:


> Does anyone have or have seen the new midnight Andie?




I have seen it but have it in black. I love the size. It is slouchier than I thought it would be but very light and holds a lot.


----------



## secot

piky1 said:


> Yes, it is heavier (not as some other brands) and also not a lot of hardware to add too much weight. The cross body adds more weight.  I carried it - not too full and it did not bother me.


Hi, I have a question about your gorgeous leather Coco...Does it scratch with wear? I was in the store yesterday and absolutely loved the leather but I am afraid that it will scratch since the leather is not polished.


----------



## piky1

secot said:


> Hi, I have a question about your gorgeous leather Coco...Does it scratch with wear? I was in the store yesterday and absolutely loved the leather but I am afraid that it will scratch since the leather is not polished.


Funny question since I have been worried about the same thing.  Yes, it does scratch but it does not seem to matter (at least to me).  Most are under the flap from taking my cell in and out all the time.  The scratches can be buffed but also the leather is nice and thick and I really believe it will get better with age. I do not regret the purchase.


----------



## secot

piky1 said:


> Funny question since I have been worried about the same thing.  Yes, it does scratch but it does not seem to matter (at least to me).  Most are under the flap from taking my cell in and out all the time.  The scratches can be buffed but also the leather is nice and thick and I really believe it will get better with age. I do not regret the purchase.


Thank you so much for your quick reply...Will go and purchase it tomorrow! can't wait.


----------



## dcblam

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Received Kingston in Butterfly. This is going to be the perfect work bag. And the outside pockets fit 20oz bottles perfectly.
> 
> It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.



namkha -
BEAUTIFUL!   Of all the Butterfly bags - I think this style really compliments the print - nice leather "borders" that offset the design.  I like the functionality of this bag - big "mouth", generous outside pockets, multiple carry options.  You'll have to let us know how it carries!  
Congrats and thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## carrieongrove

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Received Kingston in Butterfly. This is going to be the perfect work bag. And the outside pockets fit 20oz bottles perfectly.
> 
> It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.


Print is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## ModXer

Hey there--question for you all re: the handles on the Jane. 

I got my first Jane earlier this year in magnet. Great bag, I loved the color...but I didn't love how strangely stretchy and elastic the leather handles felt. It's hard to explain but they just felt like they were sort of thick and spongy.

In contrast, the patent/lacquered leather handles of my crockate/giraffe print Jane are a hair less thick and definitely more stiff, which I prefer.

I've been thinking of getting another Jane for the fall, but I'm hesitating a little over my experience with the magnet Jane. Does my experience reflect anyone else's? Are the handles on most Janes sort of thick & sort of stretchy when you hold them?


----------



## ravenangel

ModXer said:


> Hey there--question for you all re: the handles on the Jane.
> 
> I got my first Jane earlier this year in magnet. Great bag, I loved the color...but I didn't love how strangely stretchy and elastic the leather handles felt. It's hard to explain but they just felt like they were sort of thick and spongy.
> 
> In contrast, the patent/lacquered leather handles of my crockate/giraffe print Jane are a hair less thick and definitely more stiff, which I prefer.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting another Jane for the fall, but I'm hesitating a little over my experience with the magnet Jane. Does my experience reflect anyone else's? Are the handles on most Janes sort of thick & sort of stretchy when you hold them?


I actually asked about the different leather used on the mzw bags, the black bedford is always the harder devon leather. other bags are all different, some ore on or another kind of leather and some are textured or saffiano. if that is important to you, call about the bag you have interest in. I love the new thinner rolled handles on the new Chelsea and I love the flat handles on the older Alice and tribeca.


----------



## dcooney4

Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today?  I am wearing gunmetal lizzy.


----------



## ravenangel

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today?  I am wearing gunmetal lizzy.


Love my GM Lizzy and Bianca. I add the pink tassels to her like Reba does.This is such a small wonder bag. trying to decide which color to add next. espresso?then I might have to rehome mahogany but love the rose gold hardware and it dresses her up a little. saw Lizzy in bordeaux but have another  bordeaux bag so will pass on that. if Fern goes to half price, might add that one.


----------



## carrieongrove

Gunmetal Baby Jane here! Getting kid ready for camp = no pic


----------



## dcooney4

We are the gunmetal girls! It almost sounds like a rock group.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcooney4 said:


> We are the gunmetal girls! It almost sounds like a rock group.


Love it!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> We are the gunmetal girls! It almost sounds like a rock group.




Still in my Gunmetal Lizzy too. Unlike me, only because I am wacky about rotating usually...even if it is just been between my Lizzy bags most of the Summer. Getting my darling son ready to leave on Friday for his first year at school...husband is traveling, have a migraine, and when you ask said son's input on what he wants to take...all I get is "ya know, stuff"...it's a no purse coordination week for me...


----------



## Reba

Pretty sure nobody's lining up to see the Gunmetal Girl's....a.k.a. Almost Golden Girls, or Middle Age Migraine Girls


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Pretty sure nobody's lining up to see the Gunmetal Girl's....a.k.a. Almost Golden Girls, or Middle Age Migraine Girls


Cracking me up there Reba, and I am so past middle age, almost back to starting over stage&#8230;&#8230;.haha


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Cracking me up there Reba, and I am so past middle age, almost back to starting over stage.haha




Ooh, is that a choice, starting over? I want to do that!      On another note, you don't find Gunmetal Bianca heavy?  Every time I take it for a day out my darned shoulder bothers me.  Is the nylon version much lighter?


----------



## handbag*girl

On vacation with hubby so I have been carrying my Black Marlena Backpack. It's perfect as it fits all of my daily essentials as well as my iPad and file with maps etc...
I'm longing for something in a fall color but am really a black bag girl. I bought two mushroom tassels in the sale to add a pop of color. Can't wait to receive them.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Pretty sure nobody's lining up to see the Gunmetal Girl's....a.k.a. Almost Golden Girls, or Middle Age Migraine Girls


lol! I'm unfortunately one of the migraine girls as well.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today?  I am wearing gunmetal lizzy.



Concord Hayley


----------



## secot

ravenangel said:


> I actually asked about the different leather used on the mzw bags, the black bedford is always the harder devon leather. other bags are all different, some ore on or another kind of leather and some are textured or saffiano. if that is important to you, call about the bag you have interest in. I love the new thinner rolled handles on the new Chelsea and I love the flat handles on the older Alice and tribeca.


Hi,
I am new to the forum, though not to Mz Wallace bags.
I was wondering if you found the handles of the Chelsea stiff, and digging into the skin when it is loaded? I bought the butterfly chelsea, however, found that it was not comfortable in my shoulder so I am curious if you had the same experience. Thank you.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> lol! I'm unfortunately one of the migraine girls as well.




So sorry to hear that. My big trigger is humidity. So am one of the few cheering the end of Summer. I will have to celebrate with a new Fall bag &#128521;&#128092;


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Concord Hayley




Very pretty...must be a fave...


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> So sorry to hear that. My big trigger is humidity. So am one of the few cheering the end of Summer. I will have to celebrate with a new Fall bag &#128521;&#128092;


Me too! I'm lucky in that I respond well to drugs (Relpax). It's given me a new lease on life!


----------



## Reba

secot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum, though not to Mz Wallace bags.
> 
> I was wondering if you found the handles of the Chelsea stiff, and digging into the skin when it is loaded? I bought the butterfly chelsea, however, found that it was not comfortable in my shoulder so I am curious if you had the same experience. Thank you.




I don't have Chelsea, but do have City Tote. Is a similar size bag. When I carry as a large purse, it is great. If I load it up as a carry-all tote the thin leather straps, similar to Chelsea's really aren't too comfortable. If you plan on a heavy load, you may want to reevaluate, especially if you have wimpy shoulders like mine.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Me too! I'm lucky in that I respond well to drugs (Relpax). It's given me a new lease on life!




Sounds like we need a new thread...Doctor Bag thread maybe?..,I am currently on second new preventative of the year...Topamax..been some good effects (less headaches/less severe) some not so good (still some headaches/and side effects) if this ends poorly, will talk to Doc about your new lease on life...in the meantime, I better research some new Fall bags to lug all these Rx's in!


----------



## ravenangel

secot said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum, though not to Mz Wallace bags.
> I was wondering if you found the handles of the Chelsea stiff, and digging into the skin when it is loaded? I bought the butterfly chelsea, however, found that it was not comfortable in my shoulder so I am curious if you had the same experience. Thank you.


this is a bag I don't load up heavy as I don't want to have it look too slouchy. so I have no problems.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Sounds like we need a new thread...Doctor Bag thread maybe?..,I am currently on second new preventative of the year...Topamax..been some good effects (less headaches/less severe) some not so good (still some headaches/and side effects) if this ends poorly, will talk to Doc about your new lease on life...in the meantime, I better research some new Fall bags to lug all these Rx's in!


Sorry all, don't mean to hijack thread into migraine relief! DH is a neurologist so that comes in handy with regard to info and drugs. Good luck w the Topamax. The side effects that I know of are a) weight loss (not bad in my book!) and b) foggy thinking (ugh). Hope it helps you. I will end the brain pain talk now.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Sorry all, don't mean to hijack thread into migraine relief! DH is a neurologist so that comes in handy with regard to info and drugs. Good luck w the Topamax. The side effects that I know of are a) weight loss (not bad in my book!) and b) foggy thinking (ugh). Hope it helps you. I will end the brain pain talk now.




I know, I am sorry too. Your miracle drug I looked up is one of those take one at first signs of Tripta-something's got that, sometimes works, am on pretty low-dose of Topamax, so no good side effect of weight loss, and my lips puff up like Daffy Duck at times so not sure I want to go up anymore. No more brain pain talk..people talking health is so boring...sorry...thanks Carrie


----------



## Suestua

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today?  I am wearing gunmetal lizzy.




Love that Gunmetal Lizzy.  I'm with my Seagull Baby Jane.


----------



## Funaek

Kingsport Grey Belle. My daily work bag, at least until I start wearing coats in the fall (handles slip too much then)


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today?  I am wearing gunmetal lizzy.




Cardamom Mini Frida


----------



## dcooney4

Lovely bags today everyone.


----------



## bibliothekarin

Gunmetal Hayley with neon tassel.


----------



## dcblam

^^ Hoping the best for those who suffer from "head issues" - and it's always so nice to get helpful info from others on the forum!  

SO - thanks to all who chimed in on the MOSS color/leather (esp. carrieongrove 

Mr. FedEx arrived (do we have another name for the FEDEX folks???) and I am over the moon with the MOSS Bobbi Wallet AND the BO envelope.  I KNEW that I would adore the cobalt leather and it really didn't disappoint.  The contrast with the silver AND the burgundy sealant is so handsome!    The color combo of the Moss and Tomato is stunning.  Great contrasting color and I love how the wallet zips and opens up completely.  So, another happy transaction with MZ!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Does anyone have the new Ingrid wallet? I saw it pictured on MZ Wallace's Facebook page today (bottom left) and I am intrigued. I also like the black quilted flat pouch that's pictured on the bottom right, too, but I can't find it on the website!


----------



## Reba

nyshopaholic said:


> Does anyone have the new Ingrid wallet? I saw it pictured on MZ Wallace's Facebook page today (bottom left) and I am intrigued. I also like the black quilted flat pouch that's pictured on the bottom right, too, but I can't find it on the website!




Nordstrom has the flat black zippered pouch on their website.


----------



## ModXer

ravenangel said:


> I actually asked about the different leather used on the mzw bags, the black bedford is always the harder devon leather. other bags are all different, some ore on or another kind of leather and some are textured or saffiano. if that is important to you, call about the bag you have interest in. I love the new thinner rolled handles on the new Chelsea and I love the flat handles on the older Alice and tribeca.



Thank you for the info, ravenangel! Yes, I may give them a call--the handles really do make such a difference. I have a concord Emma that has those flat handles, which  I LOVE...wish they made more bags with that kind of handle. I think that's one of the reasons the Frida is also calling to me...doh!


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> Luvallbags would you be able to post some comparison shots with any other bags?  I ordered the suede one in the recent sale and would like to see how it compares.  Thanks in advance.


Sorry, haven't been on for a few days. If you haven't rec'd yours by the weekend, I can post pics then. This week is crazy!

Congrats on the purchase! That is a sharp bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Emerald Marlena arrived...I love it! Stunning color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The are both "burgundy" but Bordeaux has brown undertones, while Currant has black/red undertones. Here's a pic -- not totally accurate and a bit washed out but you get the idea.


Bordeaux Frankie twins!! Enjoy...Already carrying mine. I couldn't wait for Fall!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Received Kingston in Butterfly. This is going to be the perfect work bag. And the outside pockets fit 20oz bottles perfectly.
> 
> It's a new style so lots of pics for anyone interested.


Love it! Congrats on a gorgeous choice!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ModXer said:


> Hey there--question for you all re: the handles on the Jane.
> 
> I got my first Jane earlier this year in magnet. Great bag, I loved the color...but I didn't love how strangely stretchy and elastic the leather handles felt. It's hard to explain but they just felt like they were sort of thick and spongy.
> 
> In contrast, the patent/lacquered leather handles of my crockate/giraffe print Jane are a hair less thick and definitely more stiff, which I prefer.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting another Jane for the fall, but I'm hesitating a little over my experience with the magnet Jane. Does my experience reflect anyone else's? Are the handles on most Janes sort of thick & sort of stretchy when you hold them?


Agree with Raven...there are many different leathers used for the handles...for example, the Bordeaux leather is stiff and needs to be broken in on my Frankie. I have several Janes, and some handles are softer or springier/stretchier than others.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today?  I am wearing gunmetal lizzy.


Late to the party...Bordeaux Frankie!! Fave bag of all time, I think!


----------



## Reba

Cocoa bags are marked down on Nordstrom...that was quick. 40%


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> ^^ Hoping the best for those who suffer from "head issues" - and it's always so nice to get helpful info from others on the forum!
> 
> SO - thanks to all who chimed in on the MOSS color/leather (esp. carrieongrove
> 
> Mr. FedEx arrived (do we have another name for the FEDEX folks???) and I am over the moon with the MOSS Bobbi Wallet AND the BO envelope.  I KNEW that I would adore the cobalt leather and it really didn't disappoint.  The contrast with the silver AND the burgundy sealant is so handsome!    The color combo of the Moss and Tomato is stunning.  Great contrasting color and I love how the wallet zips and opens up completely.  So, another happy transaction with MZ!


Great! So glad you love them both!


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry, haven't been on for a few days. If you haven't rec'd yours by the weekend, I can post pics then. This week is crazy!
> 
> Congrats on the purchase! That is a sharp bag!




Luvallbags, it should arrive this morning so I am all set now. Thank you!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Cocoa bags are marked down on Nordstrom...that was quick. 40%


Wha?!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Late to the party...Bordeaux Frankie!! Fave bag of all time, I think!




That's quite a statement coming from LuvAllBags!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> Nordstrom has the flat black zippered pouch on their website.




Thank you, Reba!!


----------



## Reba

Did anyone here buy Cocoa?  Wondering if color is as light as pictured on Nordstrom website (and if you did, call and get price adjusted to new lower price). If anyone has a true picture, that would be great.


----------



## chessmont

Can a Kate hold a laptop computer?  My niece said it looked like it could but we didn't try it.  I thought I might get it for her for Christmas if it can hold a laptop...


----------



## bibliothekarin

chessmont said:


> Can a Kate hold a laptop computer?  My niece said it looked like it could but we didn't try it.  I thought I might get it for her for Christmas if it can hold a laptop...


I can put my 13" Mac in Kate easily.  The laptop can even fit while inside a sleeve, along with books and other stuff.


----------



## chessmont

bibliothekarin said:


> I can put my 13" Mac in Kate easily.  The laptop can even fit while inside a sleeve, along with books and other stuff.



Thank you!


----------



## secot

Reba said:


> I don't have Chelsea, but do have City Tote. Is a similar size bag. When I carry as a large purse, it is great. If I load it up as a carry-all tote the thin leather straps, similar to Chelsea's really aren't too comfortable. If you plan on a heavy load, you may want to reevaluate, especially if you have wimpy shoulders like mine.



Thank you so much! I have wimpy shoulders so I will skip on the Chelsea tote since it is huge and I know if I get it, I will fill it like crazy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That's quite a statement coming from LuvAllBags!


:lolots:


----------



## Reba

secot said:


> Thank you so much! I have wimpy shoulders so I will skip on the Chelsea tote since it is huge and I know if I get it, I will fill it like crazy.




You're welcome. I hope you find another pretty bag for Fall that will be kind to your shoulder!


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Late to the party...Bordeaux Frankie!! Fave bag of all time, I think!


This is on the top of my MZW wishlist for sure. Do we think this one will make it to sale? I can't afford it at full price.


----------



## Reba

Renza, not sure how long the Frankie will last, seems popular, but someone told me it was coming out in Anthracite sometime this Fall/Winter too. So maybe you'll have double the chance at a sale Frankie..


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Renza, not sure how long the Frankie will last, seems popular, but someone told me it was coming out in Anthracite sometime this Fall/Winter too. So maybe you'll have double the chance at a sale Frankie..


that was misinformation, it is NOT coming out in anthracite. the francis TOTE will be out in anthracite in the fall. very large bag. this info was confirmed by MZW.


----------



## Reba

Oops. Of course,...Raven Angel...I bow to you on all matters MZW.., (hope your week this week is brighter than last).  &#127799;


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Oops. Of course,...Raven Angel...I bow to you on all matters MZW.., (hope your week this week is brighter than last).  &#127799;


sorry if I sounded rude, just tired tonight. I am recovering from it all. my son is healing. you never stop being a mom. and how did first week away go for you "baby"? ready to call it a night here.


----------



## gurlsaved

Reba said:


> Did anyone here buy Cocoa?  Wondering if color is as light as pictured on Nordstrom website (and if you did, call and get price adjusted to new lower price). If anyone has a true picture, that would be great.



I bought the Cocoa Belle but ended up returning it recently because I just didn't fall in love with the shape as much as I hoped. I am a Jane girl at heart. It is actually darker than what appears on the website. I really liked the color and would consider getting something in a cocoa but a different shape. I think there is a picture of my Cocoa Belle somewhere on this thread if you use the search function...I also have a pic of the Cocoa Paige on the PICS only thread.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> sorry if I sounded rude, just tired tonight. I am recovering from it all. my son is healing. you never stop being a mom. and how did first week away go for you "baby"? ready to call it a night here.




No offense taken...besides, you are the only one who tends to chuckle at my corny jokes...my 18-year old man-baby leaves for college on Friday..definite mixed emotions.


----------



## Reba

gurlsaved said:


> I bought the Cocoa Belle but ended up returning it recently because I just didn't fall in love with the shape as much as I hoped. I am a Jane girl at heart. It is actually darker than what appears on the website. I really liked the color and would consider getting something in a cocoa but a different shape. I think there is a picture of my Cocoa Belle somewhere on this thread if you use the search function...I also have a pic of the Cocoa Paige on the PICS only thread.




Thank you. I think I have realized that it is probably too close to Kingsport Gray, which I have. Thank you for reminding me of pic in pics thread.


----------



## ModXer

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with Raven...there are many different leathers used for the handles...for example, the Bordeaux leather is stiff and needs to be broken in on my Frankie. I have several Janes, and some handles are softer or springier/stretchier than others.



Thanks for the confirmation, luvallbags--and also for the info re: Frankie. It's funny, I've been squinting at its handles on my computer every day now, trying to examine the leather...so it's good to know it runs on the stuff side!

I'm at a point where I need to decide whether to satisfy my lust for more bags (eg, the ones that are or will go on sale) or to buy one bag that will last a while--Frankie, I'm looking at you. 

So in your opinion--do you think Frankie is fairly versatile in terms of color? It sounds/looks like it has brown undertones, but I was hoping it would also be appropriate if worn with, say, black boots/coats.


----------



## nyshopaholic

My wallet is safe from today's Summer Friday specials: 30% off the Classic Logo Lock collection- Estelle, Elisabeth, Elise & the Evie Clutch.

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/summe...e-4107181&mc_cid=00fcab6ade&mc_eid=9f3c2f0d49


----------



## dcooney4

My nordstrom has less mz Wallace now then it did when they only had it in their boutique type section. It was very disappointing as I was hoping to see some of the newer stuff.


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought a butterfly Chelsea from the store on Crosby St. I decided I didn't like it and shipped it back. I got a phone call saying that they don't do "returns" but exchanges only. The bag was still in the plastic bag and tags attached. Online you can return things and get a credit back on your credit card so how would I know the boutique was any different. I think if people order by phone they should let people know. I would never buy a bag from MZ sight unseen again. It's unfortunate but I find it easier to buy online through Nordstroms.


----------



## ravenangel

wow, now that is strange. have you called customer service?


----------



## mariposa08

handbag*girl said:


> I bought a butterfly Chelsea from the store on Crosby St. I decided I didn't like it and shipped it back. I got a phone call saying that they don't do "returns" but exchanges only. The bag was still in the plastic bag and tags attached. Online you can return things and get a credit back on your credit card so how would I know the boutique was any different. I think if people order by phone they should let people know. I would never buy a bag from MZ sight unseen again. It's unfortunate but I find it easier to buy online through Nordstroms.


That's really disappointing to hear. I would contact customer service.


----------



## seattlecarm

handbag*girl said:


> I bought a butterfly Chelsea from the store on Crosby St. I decided I didn't like it and shipped it back. I got a phone call saying that they don't do "returns" but exchanges only. The bag was still in the plastic bag and tags attached. Online you can return things and get a credit back on your credit card so how would I know the boutique was any different. I think if people order by phone they should let people know. I would never buy a bag from MZ sight unseen again. It's unfortunate but I find it easier to buy online through Nordstroms.


Contact customer service.  I have definitely bought a bag at the store and returned it.  It was past the 7 or 10 day cutoff (can't remember exactly their policy) so I did get store credit and not a return, but I would totally call customer service and get to the bottom of this.  Sorry about that!


----------



## mommybags

I want to buy one nylon bedford bag and one quilted oxford bag, both in black. Which do you prefer?

Medium metro tote or sutton? 

Hayley or bianca? Or some other medium bag with a crossbody option.


----------



## mariposa08

mommybags said:


> I want to buy one nylon bedford bag and one quilted oxford bag, both in black. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Medium metro tote or sutton?
> 
> Hayley or bianca? Or some other medium bag with a crossbody option.



Sutton because it has the cross body strap.

Hayley is one of my all time favorites. I don't have a Bianca though so I can't compare the two.


----------



## handbag*girl

seattlecarm said:


> Contact customer service.  I have definitely bought a bag at the store and returned it.  It was past the 7 or 10 day cutoff (can't remember exactly their policy) so I did get store credit and not a return, but I would totally call customer service and get to the bottom of this.  Sorry about that!



There is no contacting customer service as I didn't buy it online ... I would have to speak with the store manager. I was told they would do an exchange or issue a store credit but that the boutique doesn't do refunds. I am 99% sure that I have bought things from the boutique at least once and returned them. I was told that this has never been the policy. 

I really wanted my money back but as I liked the Chelsea ... just not the butterfly pattern ... I ordered it in the midnight. I'lll enjoy it. I just wont be making purchases from the boutique anymore by having them ship things. As I said earlier I prefer to buy from Nordies ... even online while you can do a return it takes forever to get a refund back to your credit card.


----------



## mariposa08

handbag*girl said:


> There is no contacting customer service as I didn't buy it online ... I would have to speak with the store manager. I was told they would do an exchange or issue a store credit but that the boutique doesn't do refunds. I am 99% sure that I have bought things from the boutique at least once and returned them. I was told that this has never been the policy.
> 
> I really wanted my money back but as I liked the Chelsea ... just not the butterfly pattern ... I ordered it in the midnight. I'lll enjoy it. I just wont be making purchases from the boutique anymore by having them ship things. As I said earlier I prefer to buy from Nordies ... even online while you can do a return it takes forever to get a refund back to your credit card.



Customer service is not just for online stuff, they handle all customer service type things. An email or call to them would have probably been a good idea. Julianne who handles a lot of these things has been really helpful whenever I've emailed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ModXer said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, luvallbags--and also for the info re: Frankie. It's funny, I've been squinting at its handles on my computer every day now, trying to examine the leather...so it's good to know it runs on the stuff side!
> 
> I'm at a point where I need to decide whether to satisfy my lust for more bags (eg, the ones that are or will go on sale) or to buy one bag that will last a while--Frankie, I'm looking at you.
> 
> So in your opinion--do you think Frankie is fairly versatile in terms of color? It sounds/looks like it has brown undertones, but I was hoping it would also be appropriate if worn with, say, black boots/coats.


It is definitely great to pair with black. I love the color and am finding that it goes with all of my wardrobe. I wear mainly dark neutrals and gray or white. If you wear a lot of bright colors that clash with dark burgundy, then it might not work for you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mommybags said:


> I want to buy one nylon bedford bag and one quilted oxford bag, both in black. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Medium metro tote or sutton?
> 
> Hayley or bianca? Or some other medium bag with a crossbody option.


If you are looking for two versatile work horses in black, I recommend the Hayley and Sutton. They both have shoulder straps and cross-body straps, and are perfect sizes. The only reason I would consider Bianca over Hayley is if you sometimes like to hand carry a bag. Bianca's short handles are great for hand or forearm carry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> This is on the top of my MZW wishlist for sure. Do we think this one will make it to sale? I can't afford it at full price.



Hmmm, not sure. I cannot recall whether the Eggplant Frankie made it to the sale. That was the last Frankie that was in a collection prior to this one. It is so hard to say which colors and bags will disappear and which ones won't. It seems like the Navy bags always go really fast, but otherwise it's difficult predict. Hopefully this one will make it to a sale for you!


----------



## EmmieMc

Anyone have the Studded Kim? How big is it? I have a bat mitzvah this weekend and would like to bring something. 
Emmie


----------



## BETH LAVERN

handbag*girl said:


> There is no contacting customer service as I didn't buy it online ... I would have to speak with the store manager. I was told they would do an exchange or issue a store credit but that the boutique doesn't do refunds. I am 99% sure that I have bought things from the boutique at least once and returned them. I was told that this has never been the policy.
> 
> I really wanted my money back but as I liked the Chelsea ... just not the butterfly pattern ... I ordered it in the midnight. I'lll enjoy it. I just wont be making purchases from the boutique anymore by having them ship things. As I said earlier I prefer to buy from Nordies ... even online while you can do a return it takes forever to get a refund back to your credit card.


The same thing happened to me when I ordered a bag over the phone because I didn't see it online.  I assumed the return policy would be the same as specified on their website. 
They never told me the return policy was different over the phone, and when I went to the store to return it within the 7 day return policy I was told I could only get a credit. I didn't want a 400 dollar credit so I had to picked another style. 
I will never buy from the store after that experience, only Bloomingdales or Nordstroms.


----------



## georgianne

I had the same experience, I was not told that if I ordered over the phone I could only return for store credit, and I will never order over the phone again.  I also prefer to order from Bloomie's or Nordstroms for that reason.


----------



## Reba

Hot, humid misery in my neck of the woods. Does anyone know when they will post new Fall colors; so that we can at least dream of crisp air?


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Hot, humid misery in my neck of the woods. Does anyone know when they will post new Fall colors; so that we can at least dream of crisp air?


I wish I knew. Totally gross here, too. I saw a midnight Metro at the grocery store yesterday. Looked lovely. I'm wondering what colors are in store for the Metro/Sutton in the coming months.


----------



## handbag*girl

I love the sutton. I have it in Camo and in a Silver Metalic from last season. I love both bags and keep debating on a solid color. I just bought the large Metro tote in the Black and Blue Color Block. Thus far it has made a great carry on and weekend travel bag. I have sworn myself off black bags so for fall I am excited for color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmmieMc said:


> Anyone have the Studded Kim? How big is it? I have a bat mitzvah this weekend and would like to bring something.
> Emmie


Nope, but I am getting it at a boutique's trunk show next week. Unfortunately that won't help you now. If you get it, report back! I love the size and all the pockets. Looks like the perfect clutch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I love the sutton. I have it in Camo and in a Silver Metalic from last season. I love both bags and keep debating on a solid color. I just bought the large Metro tote in the Black and Blue Color Block. Thus far it has made a great carry on and weekend travel bag. I have sworn myself off black bags so for fall I am excited for color!


That bordeaux/ruby colorblock is stunning in person.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Nope, but I am getting it at a boutique's trunk show next week. Unfortunately that won't help you now. If you get it, report back! I love the size and all the pockets. Looks like the perfect clutch!


Luv all, where is the trunk show for you? I know there are several coming up and there was one the end of August near me but I never received a notice for it from either the boutique or MZ. 
this fall is the best ever, so far I have picked up the Andi in midnight which is a great size for me, the butterfly chelsea and metro.


----------



## bibliothekarin

handbag*girl said:


> I love the sutton. I have it in Camo and in a Silver Metalic from last season. I love both bags and keep debating on a solid color. I just bought the large Metro tote in the Black and Blue Color Block. Thus far it has made a great carry on and weekend travel bag. I have sworn myself off black bags so for fall I am excited for color!





LuvAllBags said:


> That bordeaux/ruby colorblock is stunning in person.



I love my bordeaux/ruby Sutton!  It really makes a great diaper bag since it's so lightweight and the pouches make organizing things a cinch.  

I'm interested in the navy/black color block, but the only size available on the website is small (not a deal breaker though.)  Does MZW restock items or is this the only option they will continue to have in this color?


----------



## estrie

I am super excited about anthracite but am so disappointed there are only four styles. And two of them are the same as Bordeaux (the other silver hardware color), styles that I personally don't want/need, though Jane and Kate are extremely popular I know. And Francis came out last year in Magnet. I don't get it (though I did slightly regret skipping Magnet Francis). 

Don't know what to do. Guess keep waiting for just the right combination of silver hardware, Bedford color, and style.


----------



## estrie

Oh, but that Crossbody strap on the anthracite Francis is a win!


----------



## ravenangel

estrie said:


> Oh, but that Crossbody strap on the anthracite Francis is a win!


there is no cross body strap on the francis tote, it is flat leather handles only. I spoke to MZW today, the color is avery deep grey, almost black. there is a very very slight contrast in the leather with the dye they used. it is not the exact same color. 
 I have a concern that the flat straps will not hold up to the heavier loads that might get placed in this bag. I wish it did have a detachable cross body strap to help distribute weight. I do not think I would want all that weight on my shoulder. jmo.


----------



## estrie

ravenangel said:


> there is no cross body strap on the francis tote, it is flat leather handles only. I spoke to MZW today, the color is avery deep grey, almost black. there is a very very slight contrast in the leather with the dye they used. it is not the exact same color.
> I have a concern that the flat straps will not hold up to the heavier loads that might get placed in this bag. I wish it did have a detachable cross body strap to help distribute weight. I do not think I would want all that weight on my shoulder. jmo.




The description and pictures both depict Crossbody. If it's not accurate I sure hope they correct that ASAP! 

The one review on there (from a TPFer I believe) mentioned, as has been mentioned in this forum, that Francis is heavier... And that worries me as well. I love Belle but she's a touch too heavy for me sometimes. I've yet to do a flat MZW leather strap but it seems like it would hold up quality wise. Weight is weight though.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> there is no cross body strap on the francis tote, it is flat leather handles only. I spoke to MZW today, the color is avery deep grey, almost black. there is a very very slight contrast in the leather with the dye they used. it is not the exact same color.
> I have a concern that the flat straps will not hold up to the heavier loads that might get placed in this bag. I wish it did have a detachable cross body strap to help distribute weight. I do not think I would want all that weight on my shoulder. jmo.


i apologize  there is a cross body strap. I missed that.


----------



## piky1

Anyone know which Bloomingdale's will carry these?


----------



## carrieongrove

piky1 said:


> Anyone know which Bloomingdale's will carry these?


I saw them at the 59th Street store in NYC this past weekend.


----------



## ravenangel

piky1 said:


> Anyone know which Bloomingdale's will carry these?


I was told by someone who saw them IRL, they are shiny plasticly looking. not like the other metallic metros.


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> I was told by someone who saw them IRL, they are shiny plasticly looking. not like the other metallic metros.


I only gave them a passing glance since they aren't really my thing, but they seemed to be treated with something that made them look and feel plastick-y, not soft like the usual Oxford material.


----------



## piky1

Were they the small or large size?



carrieongrove said:


> I only gave them a passing glance since they aren't really my thing, but they seemed to be treated with something that made them look and feel plastick-y, not soft like the usual Oxford material.


----------



## carrieongrove

piky1 said:


> Were they the small or large size?


I think they were small but not 100% on that. I had about 10 min to run through bloomie's before making a train! Sorry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The description and pictures both depict Crossbody. If it's not accurate I sure hope they correct that ASAP!
> 
> The one review on there (from a TPFer I believe) mentioned, as has been mentioned in this forum, that Francis is heavier... And that worries me as well. I love Belle but she's a touch too heavy for me sometimes. I've yet to do a flat MZW leather strap but it seems like it would hold up quality wise. Weight is weight though.


I found the Francis Tote to be exceedingly heavy. I only lasted a few days with my Magnet Francis tote last year and ended up selling it. Great idea, but much, much too heavy for me. I am sticking with Frankie.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Luv all, where is the trunk show for you? I know there are several coming up and there was one the end of August near me but I never received a notice for it from either the boutique or MZ.
> this fall is the best ever, so far I have picked up the Andi in midnight which is a great size for me, the butterfly chelsea and metro.




Ravenangel, do you find your new Midnight Andi to be a similar size as Bianca?  Or is it closer to Baby Jane?  Whichever size, hope you enjoy. Such a pretty color.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Ravenangel, do you find your new Midnight Andi to be a similar size as Bianca?  Or is it closer to Baby Jane?  Whichever size, hope you enjoy. Such a pretty color.


Luv all, I really like this bag. I am moving away from baby jane, shock, I know. I like the option of a cross body. Andi is smaller overall than Bianca and it is more square shaped so it does not appear as N/S like Bianca, it will hold less but honestly, I put the same things in those two bags. I love that my 9 oz swell bottle has it's own pocket, I can throw gloves in another pocket this winter, even a thinner scarf. papers I pick up could go in another. it is lighter in weight than Bianca. Nordstroms has it in midnight now, you could take it for a test run and see if you like it. I will probably get another at some point. MZ has told me it is very popular with staff there now. 

hope this helps.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> Luv all, I really like this bag. I am moving away from baby jane, shock, I know. I like the option of a cross body. Andi is smaller overall than Bianca and it is more square shaped so it does not appear as N/S like Bianca, it will hold less but honestly, I put the same things in those two bags. I love that my 9 oz swell bottle has it's own pocket, I can throw gloves in another pocket this winter, even a thinner scarf. papers I pick up could go in another. it is lighter in weight than Bianca. Nordstroms has it in midnight now, you could take it for a test run and see if you like it. I will probably get another at some point. MZ has told me it is very popular with staff there now.
> 
> hope this helps.


Reba, sorry, meant Reba


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Reba, sorry, meant Reba




Forgiven...does help...what about the funky bottom split thing...not an issue?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Forgiven...does help...what about the funky bottom split thing...not an issue?


not at all. it carries nicely and is very comfortable. will try to get some pics for you later. it will be coming out in espresso with silver and later in the fall in a camo print with silver.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> not at all. it carries nicely and is very comfortable. will try to get some pics for you later. it will be coming out in espresso with silver and later in the fall in a camo print with silver.




Did you say CAMO with Silver?  Did they use the lovely Reba dream mix of Fern, Smoke, and Kingsport Grey too?  Probably not. But that was a day dream of a very neutral camo I wanted. Oh wise one, You always have such good info.   Thank you.


----------



## handbag*girl

piky1 said:


> Anyone know which Bloomingdale's will carry these?



I saw these in the Bloomies in NYC on Lexington Ave.


----------



## jwrightmc

piky1 said:


> Anyone know which Bloomingdale's will carry these?


I saw these in a Bloomies a few weeks ago.  I believe they came in both small and medium, but don't quote me on that. .   They have a plastic coating which makes them, to me anyway, much less classy looking than their other totes.  They also look much more 'plastic' than their other metallic bags, savoys, etc.  i did not care for them at all.


----------



## gurlsaved

piky1 said:


> Anyone know which Bloomingdale's will carry these?



I just saw those at a Bloomingdales in San Diego. I took some pics if anyone is interested. I'll probably pop them over into the pics only thread. Also got some midnight pieces too.


----------



## piky1

gurlsaved said:


> I just saw those at a Bloomingdales in San Diego. I took some pics if anyone is interested. I'll probably pop them over into the pics only thread. Also got some midnight pieces too.



Yes!  Please post pics!  I love the combination of black and gold but I am very conflicted about the plastic feel.


----------



## nyshopaholic

ravenangel said:


> not at all. it carries nicely and is very comfortable. will try to get some pics for you later. it will be coming out in espresso with silver and later in the fall in a camo print with silver.



*Ravenangel,* do you think the Andi is comparable in size to a Lizzy? I'm having a lot of shoulder issues and it's been recommended that I start using cross body or hand held bags so I'm exploring different options. 

Do you know if the camo print with silver Andi will be an MZ Wallace exclusive? I may have some store credit after returning black quilted small Mia -- my mom surprised me with a black Travelon bag as an early birthday gift for my upcoming trip to Paris.


----------



## Suestua

ravenangel said:


> not at all. it carries nicely and is very comfortable. will try to get some pics for you later. it will be coming out in espresso with silver and later in the fall in a camo print with silver.




I've been thinking about the Andie as well.  I really like the optional handles and cross body.  Do you know when they project espresso to come out? Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I found the Francis Tote to be exceedingly heavy. I only lasted a few days with my Magnet Francis tote last year and ended up selling it. Great idea, but much, much too heavy for me. I am sticking with Frankie.




Ah, you are saying Frankie is manageably lighter. Hm. I like a tote and want to try the flat handle, but Frankie has the same outside pocketing and Bordeaux is lovely! Thank you for that observation.


----------



## dcblam

ravenangel said:


> I was told by someone who saw them IRL, they are shiny plasticly looking. not like the other metallic metros.



YUP!!!!!!  I saw them at the Bloomies in Chevy Chase MD and was very disappointed when I touched them - they FEEL LIKE PLASTIC.  The sheen was fun, but the feeling - oh my goodness, not good at all (FWIW - JMO).


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone know when the espresso color is coming out?


----------



## BethL

There are new Coco's on the MZ Wallace site now! (leather) How are folks liking these? I think I read where the leather isn't totally scuff-resistant but wears pretty well.


----------



## jwrightmc

handbag*girl said:


> Does anyone know when the espresso color is coming out?


I think end of Sept/beginning of Oct.


----------



## dcblam

BethL said:


> There are new Coco's on the MZ Wallace site now! (leather) How are folks liking these? I think I read where the leather isn't totally scuff-resistant but wears pretty well.



Hey BethL - LOL, I'm actually a Beth L (IRL) too!

From what I can see on the website, it looks like the leather is similar to my cobalt Katherine wallet and the leather wears well with age - gets a lovely patina.  It's the type of leather that will gain more "character" with use.  I am SO tempted to take a good hard look at the Coco - because of the leather quality, the color and the size of the bag.  Just wished the Ruby came in silver hardware....

I do wonder if it's a "hard" bottom bag????  Hope Piky1 chimes in here........

Where was I when she posted the lovely pic of her bag??????


----------



## piky1

dcblam said:


> Hey BethL - LOL, I'm actually a Beth L (IRL) too!
> 
> From what I can see on the website, it looks like the leather is similar to my cobalt Katherine wallet and the leather wears well with age - gets a lovely patina.  It's the type of leather that will gain more "character" with use.  I am SO tempted to take a good hard look at the Coco - because of the leather quality, the color and the size of the bag.  Just wished the Ruby came in silver hardware....
> 
> I do wonder if it's a "hard" bottom bag????  Hope Piky1 chimes in here........
> 
> Where was I when she posted the lovely pic of her bag??????


What do you mean by hard bottom? The side belt runs under the bottom and has 3 feet like studs across it.  It is structured but not solid.  The bag stands up but it not totally stiff.  Hope this is what you meant  I still love it!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Concord Hayley




I love this bag...I have a ?...you seem to wear your Hayley's crossbody. Do you find they are cumbersome this way because of their size?  I think I would like slightly larger crossbody for Fall/Winter months than my Lizzy bags - just for gloves/hat/scarf etc. I am hoping it is slouchy and conforming enough that it would be comfy and I wouldn't notice much difference. Thoughts when you have a chance... I have time...it's still freaking 85 &#128531;degrees!


----------



## bibliothekarin

My Butterfly Chelsea arrived from Nordstrom's yesterday.  It is going back.  I was hoping there would be more blues and reds in the print, but there's a lot of brown.  And I found the Chelsea itself to be kind of small.  It's not a bad bag--if it were a gift, I'd keep it and use it.  But there are so many other MZW bags out there I like a lot more and rather spend on those.  

I'll post some pics in the Pics Only thread.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I love this bag...I have a ?...you seem to wear your Hayley's crossbody. Do you find they are cumbersome this way because of their size?  I think I would like slightly larger crossbody for Fall/Winter months than my Lizzy bags - just for gloves/hat/scarf etc. I am hoping it is slouchy and conforming enough that it would be comfy and I wouldn't notice much difference. Thoughts when you have a chance... I have time...it's still freaking 85 &#128531;degrees!



I only wear it cross body - I don't even keep the leather strap on it. If it's not fully stuffed it fits nicely against the body. The only real difference is when I start to put heavy things in it like water bottles. Even with bigger/ heavier stuff I can still carry it pretty easily. 


 I have some pictures of me wearing it that I can send you if you would like.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I love this bag...I have a ?...you seem to wear your Hayley's crossbody. Do you find they are cumbersome this way because of their size?  I think I would like slightly larger crossbody for Fall/Winter months than my Lizzy bags - just for gloves/hat/scarf etc. I am hoping it is slouchy and conforming enough that it would be comfy and I wouldn't notice much difference. Thoughts when you have a chance... I have time...it's still freaking 85 &#128531;degrees!



Mia might be another option. I just bought one but haven't used it yet. Lots of the ladies here love the Mia and it would fit more than Lizzy.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I only wear it cross body - I don't even keep the leather strap on it. If it's not fully stuffed it fits nicely against the body. The only real difference is when I start to put heavy things in it like water bottles. Even with bigger/ heavier stuff I can still carry it pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some pictures of me wearing it that I can send you if you would like.




I have seen your pics on thread. Looks like it conforms...true?  Just don't want it too be boxy and not slouchy when not overly full. Not sure if it is too big for me.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Mia might be another option. I just bought one but haven't used it yet. Lots of the ladies here love the Mia and it would fit more than Lizzy.




Thought of that...but they never make enough fun color options. Then there's the new Andi..not sure if that is just too square...too bad I couldn't have one of each...problem would be solved!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I have seen your pics on thread. Looks like it conforms...true?  Just don't want it too be boxy and not slouchy when not overly full. Not sure if it is too big for me.



It conforms nicely when not too full. Gets boxy when there is a lot in it.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It conforms nicely when not too full. Gets boxy when there is a lot in it.




Ok. Thank you. I guess I will mull it over. The only time I saw in person it looked huge...but it was quickly, and I know it was fully stuffed with paper...so I need to adjust my mental image. Your Concord looks so pretty. Thanks for chatting.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Ok. Thank you. I guess I will mull it over. The only time I saw in person it looked huge...but it was quickly, and I know it was fully stuffed with paper...so I need to adjust my mental image. Your Concord looks so pretty. Thanks for chatting.



No problem. If you ever want more pictures or anything I'm happy to help.


----------



## georgianne

Another question for Frankie owners... Do any of you use the cross body strap, and if you do, does it hang awkwardly?  I was wondering because the attachment for the strap is lower down on the body of the bag, not on the top.  I wish that Nordstroms carried Frankie so I could try it out!


----------



## ravenangel

georgianne said:


> Another question for Frankie owners... Do any of you use the cross body strap, and if you do, does it hang awkwardly?  I was wondering because the attachment for the strap is lower down on the body of the bag, not on the top.  I wish that Nordstroms carried Frankie so I could try it out!


I use the cross body strap WHEN I am using the bag as a big travel/kitchen sink type of bag. if I am using it day to day, I use the handles. love my frankies! 

It is pretty much a cube shape bag that holds a lot if you need it to. recently my son was in the hospital in another state and I needed this bag for travel and for long, 10 hour days at the hospital. fully loaded, this is how it went:
 main compartment, cosmetic bag, snacks, 9oz water bottle, iPad chargers, a magazine, reading glasses.
 long outside zipper, kate spade accordion wallet , deep horizontal pockets, travel receipts, check book papers , front pocket, cell phone, smaller pockets, tissues, keys, hand sanitizer.

it did weight a lot but it was kitchen sink loaded down. 

casual wear, much less stuff. 
 hope this helps you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> Another question for Frankie owners... Do any of you use the cross body strap, and if you do, does it hang awkwardly?  I was wondering because the attachment for the strap is lower down on the body of the bag, not on the top.  I wish that Nordstroms carried Frankie so I could try it out!


I don't ever use the crossbody strap. The shoulder straps work well for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Ah, you are saying Frankie is manageably lighter. Hm. I like a tote and want to try the flat handle, but Frankie has the same outside pocketing and Bordeaux is lovely! Thank you for that observation.


Sure thing. Frankie is not exactly light, but Francis tote was, to me, measurably heavier. It has two extra zipper compartments and more fabric. I wanted to love it, but it was just too much.


----------



## georgianne

Thank you, LuvAllBags and ravenangel, that helps! I was trying to decide if I would like it if I always used the crossbody strap.  Sounds like you both prefer the handles but it works either way.


----------



## Reba

piky1 said:


> What do you mean by hard bottom? The side belt runs under the bottom and has 3 feet like studs across it.  It is structured but not solid.  The bag stands up but it not totally stiff.  Hope this is what you meant  I still love it!




I have a different question about your new bag. What do you think of the new style crossbody strap? Do you use it?  Is it comfortable? Attractive?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> I have a different question about your new bag. What do you think of the new style crossbody strap? Do you use it?  Is it comfortable? Attractive?


great question Reba, I will be in NYC next week and that is actually one of the things I really wanted to test out, the new straps on the cleo bag. will report back!


----------



## LuvAllBags

The new crossbody straps on Coco and Cleo are much wider, which is good and bad. The good is that they don't dig in and they distribute weight better. The bad is that if you don't have a lot of space in the shoulder area, you don't want the extra strap fabric there because it can dig into your neck. It can also look a bit like a seatbelt, cutting a wide swath across your chest. Not super attractive. I am not sure how I feel about the strap yet. I can tell you that I absolutely adore the Coco, and am really surprised by it. It is a surprise joy to me, and replaces Baby Jane as a go-to medium sized bag. In all ways, it is more convenient for me than Baby Jane. I will probably pick up one of the leather versions for this reason. I am loving Anthracite and Espresso in the leather - gorgeous!!


----------



## secot

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure thing. Frankie is not exactly light, but Francis tote was, to me, measurably heavier. It has two extra zipper compartments and more fabric. I wanted to love it, but it was just too much.


I have both the Francis tote and the Frankie from this season, so I just weighted them.
Frankie is 975 grams while Francis tote is 1075 grams. So there is 100 grams difference between them.
I agree that since Francis has several pockets, its so easy to fill it up, and than, it feels too much, still, it is a gorgeous looking bag.


----------



## piky1

I do not use the Coco cross body strap. Have not even opened it up. I think the shoulder strap is the perfect size and I am happy using that. Also I do believe that it does not go well with an all leather bag.


----------



## Reba

Thank you Luvsall and Ravenangel. Baby Jane falling from favor from both of you..lol.     I can see where the wider crossbody strap would be useful on a bag with a super heavy load like Belle (for commuters)...to distribute load more comfortably...but don't get why on these smaller bags (unless your going to be carrying a gold brick in your Coco). Fashion? I don't think so..maybe in person. Since I like to mainly carry a bag crossbody, it's throwing me off the Coco...Ravenangel, try it on in Bourdeux crossbody and let me know if you feel like your fashionable or strapped into an amusement park ride...&#128522;


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Thank you Luvsall and Ravenangel. Baby Jane falling from favor from both of you..lol.     I can see where the wider crossbody strap would be useful on a bag with a super heavy load like Belle (for commuters)...to distribute load more comfortably...but don't get why on these smaller bags (unless your going to be carrying a gold brick in your Coco). Fashion? I don't think so..maybe in person. Since I like to mainly carry a bag crossbody, it's throwing me off the Coco...Ravenangel, try it on in Bourdeux crossbody and let me know if you feel like your fashionable or strapped into an amusement park ride...&#128522;


Reba, since i am the short round delicious apple, I can almost guarantee it won't work for me. yes, lizzy has replaced baby jane. if you have not tried her yet, try the Clara shape, soon to be out in Mocha with dark leather as a contrast. want to see that bag myself. handles like baby and a cross body and lots of pockets. 

btw, you made me spurt my coffee, too funny!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Reba, since i am the short round delicious apple, I can almost guarantee it won't work for me. yes, lizzy has replaced baby jane. if you have not tried her yet, try the Clara shape, soon to be out in Mocha with dark leather as a contrast. want to see that bag myself. handles like baby and a cross body and lots of pockets.
> 
> btw, you made me spurt my coffee, too funny!




I will take a look at Clara. Sounds like a good size for me. Will that be the only color?     (Hope there were no handbags around in coffee spurting area).     I guess Mocha could be nice, sounds kinda of blah...love Bourdeux.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I feel like the cross-body strap from the Lizzy would probably work well on the Coco. If I got the Moto Lizzy, I could mix and match since I have the Moto Coco. Of course that unfortunately only works with Black.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> I feel like the cross-body strap from the Lizzy would probably work well on the Coco. If I got the Moto Lizzy, I could mix and match since I have the Moto Coco. Of course that unfortunately only works with Black.


luv all, I took the chains off my emerald penney and use the strap from my emerald belle. it has worked out great, especially when traveling. I like to group a large bag with something smaller when traveling , I also manage to squeeze a metro in on those occasions. got it all covered then.


----------



## Reba

Mocha Clara   ?  Was on Katezhou


----------



## LuvAllBags

That looks like it!


----------



## Reba

Mocha's not so blah after all. Pretty.


----------



## AEdo

Hello MZW lovers, a quick question. I've finally made it through most of the first and second threads, whew! I adore my Kate as a travel bag but I'm thinking of buying a second, smaller bag from the store Muse Ten. I want to make sure with y'all that it's a good place to buy from. What say you? Anyone purchased from there recently?
Thanks!


----------



## Angela Dee

I bought from a Baby Jane from Muse Ten this summer, and it took forever to get here.  They were slow shipping it out, and the packaging was not that great.


----------



## mariposa08

The leather Coco in Ruby is out if stock and the anthracite is showing low stock on the mzw site.


----------



## carrieongrove

Anyone check out the Magazine online? I'm intrigued by the Double Quilt Satin Metro Tote. Wonder what that's all about...


----------



## dhall8vn

I did, although I was looking for the Clara that Luv mentioned and didn't see it. But that double quilt satin tote caught my eye too.


----------



## AEdo

Angela Dee said:


> I bought from a Baby Jane from Muse Ten this summer, and it took forever to get here.  They were slow shipping it out, and the packaging was not that great.


Thanks much! Doesn't sound too promising...


----------



## LuvAllBags

AEdo said:


> Thanks much! Doesn't sound too promising...


I have had good experiences with Muse Ten. No problems here. Have ordered multiple times.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dhall8vn said:


> I did, although I was looking for the Clara that Luv mentioned and didn't see it. But that double quilt satin tote caught my eye too.


The Clara is the Fall Look Book, not the magazine. The Look Book was also on the web site at some point. Not sure if it is still there.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> The leather Coco in Ruby is out if stock and the anthracite is showing low stock on the mzw site.


Wow! I may not be getting one...happy for those who grabbed them. I really do like the Coco.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Mocha's not so blah after all. Pretty.


I am really glad to see some of these old styles back, Clara included. I love my Clara. It is not a large bag, but holds a ton.


----------



## madgratess

Does anyone have anything in the Kenya print from a few years ago? Just curious how it wears and how it looks in person. Thanks!


----------



## carrieongrove

If you were choosing between the Butterfly or Midnight Metro, which would you choose? I'm so close to pulling the trigger but can't decide!


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> If you were choosing between the Butterfly or Midnight Metro, which would you choose? I'm so close to pulling the trigger but can't decide!



Any chance you may want to get both and return the one that doesn't float your boat????  If it's the Medium size, get 'em from Nordies..........


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> Any chance you may want to get both and return the one that doesn't float your boat????  If it's the Medium size, get 'em from Nordies..........


I could do that I guess. I was going to order from MZW though (use the $50 GC from holiday) to get an accessory, too. 

I think I'm really just conflicted about the butterfly print. I actually like the somewhat abstract quality but wonder if I'll get sick of it, will be limited in what I can wear it with, etc.

Can you tell I'm procrastinating at work today??


----------



## dcooney4

carrieongrove said:


> If you were choosing between the Butterfly or Midnight Metro, which would you choose? I'm so close to pulling the trigger but can't decide!



I personally would get the midnight! I like the butterfly's better on the Bedford nylon but that is just me. I would also find it easier with my wardrobe to coordinate my outfits with the midnight . Which would work in your wardrobe better?


----------



## carrieongrove

dcooney4 said:


> I personally would get the midnight! I like the butterfly's better on the Bedford nylon but that is just me. I would also find it easier with my wardrobe to coordinate my outfits with the midnight . Which would work in your wardrobe better?


I also prefer the butterfly on the Bedford but for whatever reason, am still drawn to it! Midnight would definitely fit in better wardrobe-wise though, that's for sure. I wonder if either will go on sale. Doubt it...


----------



## dcooney4

Can you go see them in person  somewhere and then order from mz to use the credit?


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought the Chelsea and Midnight and Butterfly &#8230;. I returned the Butterfly.
I bought the Marlena and loved it but it was a little small. Liking the looks of the Metro Tote Backpack.


----------



## carrieongrove

handbag*girl said:


> I bought the Chelsea and Midnight and Butterfly &#8230;. I returned the Butterfly.
> I bought the Marlena and loved it but it was a little small. Liking the looks of the Metro Tote Backpack.


I love my emerald Marlena. Intrigued by the Metro Backpack but would need it in a color. 

Thanks for the feedback re Metro Tote. All signs point to Midnight!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> If you were choosing between the Butterfly or Midnight Metro, which would you choose? I'm so close to pulling the trigger but can't decide!


I love the Midnight. It is so compelling in person.


----------



## gurlsaved

carrieongrove said:


> I also prefer the butterfly on the Bedford but for whatever reason, am still drawn to it! Midnight would definitely fit in better wardrobe-wise though, that's for sure. I wonder if either will go on sale. Doubt it...



I don't know...I predict that the Chelsea totes to go on sale (but that's just my gut talking!)


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Midnight. It is so compelling in person.


You had me at "compelling" - I just ordered Midnight Metro! Yay!


----------



## dhall8vn

Has anybody else noticed the Bordeaux/Black colorblock Metro on Nordstrom's site??  I was expecting Espresso/Black and the stock photo looks pretty brown...Maybe an exclusive since Bloomies has the metallic colorblock Metros.  I saw them today and they look and feel way too plasticky IMO.  I also saw Bordeaux in Bedford IRL and I think Luv is dead on that it is one of their BEST colors yet.

Carrie....the Midnight Metros are quite gorgeous and I think could be used year-round


----------



## Angela Dee

Another question.   About Lizzy.    I usually take my Paige sightseeing, but am wondering if Lizzy might be better.   Does she hold more?   And, would she be adequate for a carry on handbag?   Instead of a Hayley?   Thanks..


----------



## Reba

Angela Dee said:


> Another question.   About Lizzy.    I usually take my Paige sightseeing, but am wondering if Lizzy might be better.   Does she hold more?   And, would she be adequate for a carry on handbag?   Instead of a Hayley?   Thanks..




I explained to Alison a while back what I carry in my Lizzy..was going to look up post.. I'll just tell you what I have in it today, front zip pouch, keys, phone and 2 lip products. Flat front zip pocket, small wet-wipes, small tissue and small mirror. Main compartment, large Kate Spade sunglass case, MZW flat zip pouch filled with makeup/personal items, market purse with headphones and gym membership pass, 9oz Swell water bottle, kiss lock change purse...and samples of medications from doctor...is FULL... Back zip has a few appointment cards/receipts. If you need more space than that..go to Hayley or larger bag. Love Lizzy but some days wish it were a tad bigger. For me would be great for sightseeing, but I like a lot for carry-on...would be good if in addition to carry-on tote.  Forgot. Also, in my Lizzy is my card case/wallet which is tall and stands up in one of the interior front wall pockets for easy access!


----------



## Reba

new stuff on MZW!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> new stuff on MZW!



I love espresso.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love espresso.




Ditto &#10084;&#65039; no Hayley though..


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Ditto &#10084;&#65039; no Hayley though..



They definitely should have done more bags in espresso.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> They definitely should have done more bags in espresso.




Do you think different ones will pop up on Nordstrom?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Do you think different ones will pop up on Nordstrom?



Oh I don't know. Maybe boutiques too?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Oh I don't know. Maybe boutiques too?




Kinda wish they would just put it all out there in one nice neat and tidy spot!  Oh well, I guess I will wait it all out and see....better than impulse buying I guess.


----------



## Angela Dee

Reba said:


> I explained to Alison a while back what I carry in my Lizzy..was going to look up post.. I'll just tell you what I have in it today, front zip pouch, keys, phone and 2 lip products. Flat front zip pocket, small wet-wipes, small tissue and small mirror. Main compartment, large Kate Spade sunglass case, MZW flat zip pouch filled with makeup/personal items, market purse with headphones and gym membership pass, 9oz Swell water bottle, kiss lock change purse...and samples of medications from doctor...is FULL... Back zip has a few appointment cards/receipts. If you need more space than that..go to Hayley or larger bag. Love Lizzy but some days wish it were a tad bigger. For me would be great for sightseeing, but I like a lot for carry-on...would be good if in addition to carry-on tote.  Forgot. Also, in my Lizzy is my card case/wallet which is tall and stands up in one of the interior front wall pockets for easy access!


Thanks, that gives me a better idea!   Sounds like Lizzy holds a whole lot!


----------



## Reba

Angela Dee said:


> Thanks, that gives me a better idea!   Sounds like Lizzy holds a whole lot!




This shows most...not all of what was in my bag today..


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Kinda wish they would just put it all out there in one nice neat and tidy spot!  Oh well, I guess I will wait it all out and see....better than impulse buying I guess.



I agree.

Love all your colorful accessories in your Lizzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> I could do that I guess. I was going to order from MZW though (use the $50 GC from holiday) to get an accessory, too.
> 
> I think I'm really just conflicted about the butterfly print. I actually like the somewhat abstract quality but wonder if I'll get sick of it, will be limited in what I can wear it with, etc.
> 
> Can you tell I'm procrastinating at work today??


I saw both in person today. Prefer the Midnight by far.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today I picked up the Studded Kim Clutch and the Bedford Ingrid wallet. Love them! The clutch is awesome. It is big, which is perfect for me, and has a bunch of pockets. I will really enjoy using it.  The Ingrid was a surprise. I am a ziparound or continental wallet gal only. However the Ingrid is really a pleasant surprise with its many compartments. I will give it a try. At the very least, it will be good in my small bags. 

My friend bought the Midnight Andie and the smallest of the black bags with the gold locks...can't remember the name. The Andie looks like a great bag, but too small for me. I continue to covet Midnight. Might have to break down and buy a Belle or Hayley so I can have the color. 

Between Ruby, Midnight, and Bordeaux, I am in love with the Fall colors. I finally saw Butterfly in person and did not love it. I prefer it on the accessories, not a bag.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw both in person today. Prefer the Midnight by far.


Awesome, thanks for the input!

Jealous of your Kim clutch purchase. Haven't seen it IRL but looks great online.

I wonder what colors, if any, will be coming out in the Bedford Mae wallet.


----------



## carrieongrove

dhall8vn said:


> Has anybody else noticed the Bordeaux/Black colorblock Metro on Nordstrom's site??  I was expecting Espresso/Black and the stock photo looks pretty brown...Maybe an exclusive since Bloomies has the metallic colorblock Metros.  I saw them today and they look and feel way too plasticky IMO.  I also saw Bordeaux in Bedford IRL and I think Luv is dead on that it is one of their BEST colors yet.
> 
> Carrie....the Midnight Metros are quite gorgeous and I think could be used year-round


Thanks! I can't wait for it to ship!

That's disappointing re the Nordie's color blocks. Online the first pic does look quite brown, but the second one, to me, looks more wine/Bordeaux and not plasticky like the bloomie's ones. Bummer.


----------



## handbag*girl

I love espresso. I hope Nordies gets it!


----------



## gurlsaved

Angela Dee said:


> Another question.   About Lizzy.    I usually take my Paige sightseeing, but am wondering if Lizzy might be better.   Does she hold more?   And, would she be adequate for a carry on handbag?   Instead of a Hayley?   Thanks..




What's funny is I asked the same question just a month ago when I went to Europe. I love Paige but thought lizzy worked better because there were more ways to wear it plus no fear of over stuffing the bag and making your back hurt at the end of a long day of sightseeing. I like Lizzy better for versatility but Paige holds a bit more and is still a great bag.


----------



## Angela Dee

gurlsaved said:


> What's funny is I asked the same question just a month ago when I went to Europe. I love Paige but thought lizzy worked better because there were more ways to wear it plus no fear of over stuffing the bag and making your back hurt at the end of a long day of sightseeing. I like Lizzy better for versatility but Paige holds a bit more and is still a great bag.


Exactly what I needed to know.   Thanks!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Some other thoughts on the bags I saw this week:

The black stud collection is utterly gorgeous. Online photos are not doing it justuce at all. 

I liked the Midnight Sutton, but the Oxford and Bedford Midnights are not the same, as some other have also noted. The Oxford Mighnight looks more like royal blue, while the Bedford version trends more toward a purpley-navy.

The Kingston is a very interesting bag. I like it in theory, but not sure of its usefulness for me because it is not at all deep. I need depth. 

Ruby is stunning in the Baby Jane. 

They had a Bordeaux Lizzy and Jane....gah...it took all my strength not to buy them. I am trying not to repeat colors this season, but it will be SO hard with Bordeaux. I want every bag in this color.


----------



## Reba

Thanks Luvsall  What did you think of Espresso?


----------



## LuvAllBags

They did not have Espresso yet. I am not a fan of most browns, but Espresso does look terrific online.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> They did not have Espresso yet. I am not a fan of most browns, but Espresso does look terrific online.




Oh, ok.  Thank you. Glad you had a chance to see so many in up close..jealous!  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> They did not have Espresso yet. I am not a fan of most browns, but Espresso does look terrific online.


Luv all, I was in NYC and went to the stores, 2, this past Friday and saturday. were you in NY? wondering if we were there at the same time, Friday morning till afternoon at crosby st. stopped at christopher st too.

agree the studded clutch was awesome, even loved it in cocoa. I wished the Claire was just a tad larger. 
the espresso bags were delivered on Friday so I did get to see them.  bought a few things, I LOVE the butterfly pattern, but one reason is because I have butterfly dogs, papillons.

wondering if our paths crossed?????


----------



## gurlsaved

I like espresso - I seem to fall in love with all of MZW's deep colors. The mocha is a bit meh to me though.

Something I noticed was the Paige has two different versions of mocha when you look at the model pic vs just the bag pic - the strap is a different color. I thought that was weird.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> Luv all, I was in NYC and went to the stores, 2, this past Friday and saturday. were you in NY? wondering if we were there at the same time, Friday morning till afternoon at crosby st. stopped at christopher st too.
> 
> agree the studded clutch was awesome, even loved it in cocoa. I wished the Claire was just a tad larger.
> the espresso bags were delivered on Friday so I did get to see them.  bought a few things, I LOVE the butterfly pattern, but one reason is because I have butterfly dogs, papillons.
> 
> wondering if our paths crossed?????


Hi! Nope, I was there last month, but not last week. I was at a boutique trunk show last week, picking up my Kim Clutch and browsing all the other things that I do not need to buy! I think the Kim will be terrific.

I agree - the Claire is too small, and the Julie is HUGE...so unfortunately the Kim will be it for me in the Stud. Maybe a Julie if it makes it to the sale. 

What did you think of mocha with the black trim? I am torn on the Clara. I want another Clara, but I am not sure that Mocha does it for me. I usually avoid the light bedfords, and don't love browns. The black trim is intriguing though. It is striking in their photos. 

My friend loves her Andie. She is a Bea fan and is giving Andie a go...sounds like she has a winner. I loved the look of Andie, but it is too small for me. I am a Jane-Frankie girl all the way.


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> I like espresso - I seem to fall in love with all of MZW's deep colors. The mocha is a bit meh to me though.
> 
> Something I noticed was the Paige has two different versions of mocha when you look at the model pic vs just the bag pic - the strap is a different color. I thought that was weird.


Agree...their deep colors are their best.


----------



## LuvAllBags

If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:

Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
Bordeaux Clara

Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:

Kingsport Jane
Ink Stud Frida
Camo mini Sutton


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi! Nope, I was there last month, but not last week. I was at a boutique trunk show last week, picking up my Kim Clutch and browsing all the other things that I do not need to buy! I think the Kim will be terrific.
> 
> I agree - the Claire is too small, and the Julie is HUGE...so unfortunately the Kim will be it for me in the Stud. Maybe a Julie if it makes it to the sale.
> 
> What did you think of mocha with the black trim? I am torn on the Clara. I want another Clara, but I am not sure that Mocha does it for me. I usually avoid the light bedfords, and don't love browns. The black trim is intriguing though. It is striking in their photos.
> 
> My friend loves her Andie. She is a Bea fan and is giving Andie a go...sounds like she has a winner. I loved the look of Andie, but it is too small for me. I am a Jane-Frankie girl all the way.


hi Luv All, was it the larrimors show? I used  to live in PGH. miss it very much!

i love the kim, I a not a clutch person but I am still very tempted by it, will wait to see if it makes it to sale.
I liked the mocha, it is warmer than khaki, a bit more depth to it and in the light it had just bait of a taupe type pink/lavender undertone. a bit of a chameleon like kingsport grey art year, showing more cafe au laid color, no grey in it at all. With the black leather trim it is very striking. I have 2 claras so I went for the Bianca in it. I tend to silver hw so it was a go for me.
This season has had the most gorgeous colors in a long time. I do have the midnight Andi and am liking it as a replacement to baby jane due to the strap and the fact I can get a water bottle into the outside pockets. 
I am not adding any more suttons but if I did, my favorite this season is the espresso and black, great looking. Nordstroms has it on line now.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:
> 
> Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
> Bordeaux Clara
> 
> Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:
> 
> Kingsport Jane
> Ink Stud Frida
> Camo mini Sutton


oh boy, I wish they had done Frankie in other colors, I do have the bordeaux, have not used it yet. I would have gone for midnight. the anthracite is nice, like the slight contrast on leather trim, but I have lots of grey tones. 
Jane in Ruby
hayley in espresso


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:
> 
> Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
> Bordeaux Clara
> 
> Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:
> 
> Kingsport Jane
> Ink Stud Frida
> Camo mini Sutton



Belle in plum, Frankie in plum and midnight

From past- Francis in navy with saffiano leather or prussian blue, Belle in berry, Lizzy in prussian blue


----------



## Suestua

Anyone know what size the Andie actually is? Nords says 11L x 12H x 3.5W, and MZW site says 12L x 12H x 5.5W.  I know there isn't much difference, but I'm more interested in which width number is more correct.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:
> 
> Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
> Bordeaux Clara
> 
> Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:
> 
> Kingsport Jane
> Ink Stud Frida
> Camo mini Sutton



Jane and Frankie in espresso!


----------



## ravenangel

Suestua said:


> Anyone know what size the Andie actually is? Nords says 11L x 12H x 3.5W, and MZW site says 12L x 12H x 5.5W.  I know there isn't much difference, but I'm more interested in which width number is more correct.


I have andi, the mz size is accurate and they are darn close so don't sweat an inch or so.
 more importantly is what it holds, more than baby jane, lizzy, paige. less than hayley. I LOVE the outside slip pockets, get a 9 oz swell water bottle in one, can fit a small umbrella if needed, can fit gloves in as well. love it for the shoulder  strap. lays nicely against the body. 

have it in midnight and love it.


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:
> 
> Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
> Bordeaux Clara
> 
> Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:
> 
> Kingsport Jane
> Ink Stud Frida
> Camo mini Sutton



Midnight Jane.


----------



## Suestua

ravenangel said:


> I have andi, the mz size is accurate and they are darn close so don't sweat an inch or so.
> more importantly is what it holds, more than baby jane, lizzy, paige. less than hayley. I LOVE the outside slip pockets, get a 9 oz swell water bottle in one, can fit a small umbrella if needed, can fit gloves in as well. love it for the shoulder  strap. lays nicely against the body.
> 
> have it in midnight and love it.




Thanks for the info.  I'm hoping Nords gets the Andie in espresso.  I'm conflicted on the Midnight.  I didn't care for the Baby Jane in Midnight but I did see the Chelea in Midnight and thought it looked much nicer then the Baby Jane. So I'm on the fence as far as color goes.


----------



## piky1

Sandspointshop is having a sale on in stock items (they sent out email coupons).  I purchased the large Ruby color block metro at 20% off.


----------



## Reba

According to Nordstrom accessories catalog, the Andie style will be in Midnight, Black and Mocha at their stores/website.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> According to Nordstrom accessories catalog, the Andie style will be in Midnight, Black and Mocha at their stores/website.


do you mean espresso? andi does come in espresso.


----------



## dhall8vn

LuvAllBags said:


> If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:
> 
> Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
> Bordeaux Clara
> 
> Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:
> 
> Kingsport Jane
> Ink Stud Frida
> Camo mini Sutton


Ditto for Bordeaux Clara and Kingsport Jane!  Would have liked to see Bianca in some other colors too.


----------



## dhall8vn

piky1 said:


> Sandspointshop is having a sale on in stock items (they sent out email coupons).  I purchased the large Ruby color block metro at 20% off.


So you mean unique codes were emailed?  Just thought I'd double-check since some codes from them in the past were generic


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> do you mean espresso? andi does come in espresso.




No, it didn't list Espresso. So maybe Mocha will be a nordstrom Andie only color?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> No, it didn't list Espresso. So maybe Mocha will be a nordstrom Andie only color?


called them after seeing your post. MZ is not doing andi in mocha so the mocha is an exclusive to nor dies. they said it will be in at the end of october. mz has the espresso now. 
I just picked up an espresso Bianca in NYC and it is beautiful.


----------



## piky1

dhall8vn said:


> So you mean unique codes were emailed?  Just thought I'd double-check since some codes from them in the past were generic


The codes are generic but for diff amounts.  15% or 20%.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> called them after seeing your post. MZ is not doing andi in mocha so the mocha is an exclusive to nor dies. they said it will be in at the end of october. mz has the espresso now.
> I just picked up an espresso Bianca in NYC and it is beautiful.


meant mocha Bianca, not espresso.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> meant mocha Bianca, not espresso.




Figured...the black looks nice against the Mocha...and I like your choice of Bianca the best. Nice balance of contrast. If you have a chance some time, take a pic for us...


----------



## ravenangel

London Harness sale, call the store, 20% off MZW!
can order today, sale on Thursday

781-237-5950

Please ask for Demian, Amy or Carla, Demian said his part timers are not up to speed on MZW.


----------



## handbag*girl

I am so in love with my Midnight Chelsea Tote. It has become my go to day off bag. It can fit all the essentials plus a jacket and a bottle of water. I'm hoping they keep this baby around and in more colors. Its like a long champ bag with a lining, pockets and cross body strap - I have been dreaming of this for years.


----------



## ravenangel

handbag*girl said:


> I am so in love with my Midnight Chelsea Tote. It has become my go to day off bag. It can fit all the essentials plus a jacket and a bottle of water. I'm hoping they keep this baby around and in more colors. Its like a long champ bag with a lining, pockets and cross body strap - I have been dreaming of this for years.


Chelsea is definitely staying and wait for the new colors!!!


----------



## handbag*girl

ravenangel said:


> Chelsea is definitely staying and wait for the new colors!!!



Any ideas as to what colors  lol.


----------



## Reba

Hope I don't get booted from MZW thread for this post...here's a pic of my new nylon satchel (not a MZW)..




It's a George, Gina & Lucy.  I really like it. The size is what pulled me.. 12w x 4.5d x 8.5h, which is perfect for me. Has the cute satchel handle and crossbody option..pockets like someone else we know..slightly less refined..but really nicely made..didn't have a Navy bag...now I do...and it wasn't much of an investment.


----------



## honuhonu

Look how cute that is! What a great alternative!


----------



## Reba

honuhonu said:


> Look how cute that is! What a great alternative!




Thank you!


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Hope I don't get booted from MZW thread for this post...here's a pic of my new nylon satchel (not a MZW)..
> 
> View attachment 2754352
> 
> 
> It's a George, Gina & Lucy.  I really like it. The size is what pulled me.. 12w x 4.5d x 8.5h, which is perfect for me. Has the cute satchel handle and crossbody option..pockets like someone else we know..slightly less refined..but really nicely made..didn't have a Navy bag...now I do...and it wasn't much of an investment.


Love it with those tassels too Reba!


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> Love it with those tassels too Reba!


Ditto!

So after my hemming and hawing re the Metro Tote, I bought it in Midnight and sadly am returning. The color IRL is much lighter than online. It's nice but just doesn't really work for me. Plus I have so much blue in my wardrobe, I realize that a contrasting color (like Ruby) would be better. The plus side is the bag is fantastic! It's soft and light and can hold a ton. Medium is a great size. Anyway, que sera sera. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> If MZ allowed you to pair any style bag with any color Bedford, what would you choose? From the current color collection, I would get:
> 
> Midnight and Anthracite Frankie
> Bordeaux Clara
> 
> Mixing past colors and current/past styles, I would get:
> 
> Kingsport Jane
> Ink Stud Frida
> Camo mini Sutton




Bordeaux and Anthracite Jane Tote, oh! I would get both even though the bag is heavy. 


Awhile back at Flat of the Hill's sale I bought a black with silver leather Gina. I used it for the first time last week traveling light with Belle for laptop. Gina fit inside Belle for the plane and was perfect for short trips out to destinations. 

Anyway, my friend was attracted to the shiny leather (which is comfortably soft) and red edging so I gave the bag to her as belated/early birthday/Christmas gift (I've been remiss). So that's another share of MZW, with a really nice bag that the weather is now good for that I hadn't really been using. It was good for travel, though, cause it's more resilient, it can take some abuse without showing wear. Hm, totally have to get another bag for upcoming trips now...  Or bring Sophie out. I've been super into totes and less into compartments lately.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Hope I don't get booted from MZW thread for this post...here's a pic of my new nylon satchel (not a MZW)..
> 
> View attachment 2754352
> 
> 
> It's a George, Gina & Lucy.  I really like it. The size is what pulled me.. 12w x 4.5d x 8.5h, which is perfect for me. Has the cute satchel handle and crossbody option..pockets like someone else we know..slightly less refined..but really nicely made..didn't have a Navy bag...now I do...and it wasn't much of an investment.




Love the silver hardware. It's a cutie!


----------



## estrie

carrieongrove said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> 
> So after my hemming and hawing re the Metro Tote, I bought it in Midnight and sadly am returning. The color IRL is much lighter than online. It's nice but just doesn't really work for me. Plus I have so much blue in my wardrobe, I realize that a contrasting color (like Ruby) would be better. The plus side is the bag is fantastic! It's soft and light and can hold a ton. Medium is a great size. Anyway, que sera sera. Happy Saturday everyone!




With shoulder and back sensitivity I've been sort of moving towards getting a backpack maybe. The metro backpack kind of caught my eye. The metro fabric is super light, right? 

Do you think you'll get metro in the Ruby/Bordeaux colorblock??


----------



## carrieongrove

estrie said:


> With shoulder and back sensitivity I've been sort of moving towards getting a backpack maybe. The metro backpack kind of caught my eye. The metro fabric is super light, right?
> 
> Do you think you'll get metro in the Ruby/Bordeaux colorblock??



I like the Ruby/Bordeaux (and the Espresso/Black) but think I'll get more use out of a solid. I wish there were a solid Ruby. That would be perfect. Think I'll wait to see what the new Double Quilt Satin Metro is all about before making another purchase. 

Yes, metro fabric is super light. I would think the new backpack will be lighter than Marlena - which is not heavy but does have a metal closure which has some heft to it. Metro backpack looks very promising to me!


----------



## handbag*girl

carrieongrove said:


> I like the Ruby/Bordeaux (and the Espresso/Black) but think I'll get more use out of a solid. I wish there were a solid Ruby. That would be perfect. Think I'll wait to see what the new Double Quilt Satin Metro is all about before making another purchase.
> 
> Yes, metro fabric is super light. I would think the new backpack will be lighter than Marlena - which is not heavy but does have a metal closure which has some heft to it. Metro backpack looks very promising to me!



I am really excited about the Metro Backpack. I like the Marlea but it was a tad small for me. I wonder if it will come in colors.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hope I don't get booted from MZW thread for this post...here's a pic of my new nylon satchel (not a MZW)..
> 
> View attachment 2754352
> 
> 
> It's a George, Gina & Lucy.  I really like it. The size is what pulled me.. 12w x 4.5d x 8.5h, which is perfect for me. Has the cute satchel handle and crossbody option..pockets like someone else we know..slightly less refined..but really nicely made..didn't have a Navy bag...now I do...and it wasn't much of an investment.



This is very cute!


----------



## ravenangel

handbag*girl said:


> I am really excited about the Metro Backpack. I like the Marlea but it was a tad small for me. I wonder if it will come in colors.


yes, it will. black, a glimmer charcoal and a pinky glittery one called Sparkle. they are due to hit mid to end of October. that is all I can tell you at this time. I saw the sample of the black one and it is jus the same as a school book bag backpack. it will be great for travel and aroundd the city .it will be larger than marlena, have slip pockets on the die for water bottle and an outside zip pocket for cell.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kim Clutch! Holds a full size wallet and much more. Great purchase.


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Kim Clutch! Holds a full size wallet and much more. Great purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757305
> View attachment 2757306
> View attachment 2757307


Love that Kim Luv All. very nice!!!


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> Love that Kim Luv All. very nice!!!




Agree! Looks amazing!


----------



## mrsrenaissance

New fan here, but  have yet to purchase . I've liked their FB page & joined to email list. Does anyone know when their next sale is? I have my eye on the Kate in anthracite Bedford


----------



## ravenangel

so, I woke up this morning and just went YIKES!! you have too many bags. now I have to decide which to keep and which to let go. I was such a huge baby jane fan but now realize I really only need one bag without a shoulder strap.
opinions needed. kingsport is such a great color and has the rose goal HW. or do I keep the brand new plum? 

I also am whittling down  my lizzy bags to gunmetal and??????? either olive or mahogany. leaning toward keeping the olive. feel it is more of a timeless color choice. 

Belle is a problem, like them all but do I really need so many? want to keep emerald and sapphire. do I let olive or black lacquer go? The lacquer is just so cool with the shine and silver HW. think I answered my own question on that one. 

I went crazy on these A/W colors and bought something in every color except cocoa. really feeling it now. but I love all these new colors too much. and the butterfly pattern. need to update this seasons items for the ics only page. 
anyone else feeling they went a little crazy this season?


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> so, I woke up this morning and just went YIKES!! you have too many bags. now I have to decide which to keep and which to let go. I was such a huge baby jane fan but now realize I really only need one bag without a shoulder strap.
> opinions needed. kingsport is such a great color and has the rose goal HW. or do I keep the brand new plum?
> 
> I also am whittling down  my lizzy bags to gunmetal and??????? either olive or mahogany. leaning toward keeping the olive. feel it is more of a timeless color choice.
> 
> Belle is a problem, like them all but do I really need so many? want to keep emerald and sapphire. do I let olive or black lacquer go? The lacquer is just so cool with the shine and silver HW. think I answered my own question on that one.
> 
> I went crazy on these A/W colors and bought something in every color except cocoa. really feeling it now. but I love all these new colors too much. and the butterfly pattern. need to update this seasons items for the ics only page.
> anyone else feeling they went a little crazy this season?


oh, nothing in espresso or anthracite yet either. so, maybe not too bad? bought midnight, ruby and plum, and new mocha. ok, 4, that is kind of bad right?


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> so, I woke up this morning and just went YIKES!! you have too many bags. now I have to decide which to keep and which to let go. I was such a huge baby jane fan but now realize I really only need one bag without a shoulder strap.
> opinions needed. kingsport is such a great color and has the rose goal HW. or do I keep the brand new plum?
> 
> I also am whittling down  my lizzy bags to gunmetal and??????? either olive or mahogany. leaning toward keeping the olive. feel it is more of a timeless color choice.
> 
> Belle is a problem, like them all but do I really need so many? want to keep emerald and sapphire. do I let olive or black lacquer go? The lacquer is just so cool with the shine and silver HW. think I answered my own question on that one.
> 
> I went crazy on these A/W colors and bought something in every color except cocoa. really feeling it now. but I love all these new colors too much. and the butterfly pattern. need to update this seasons items for the ics only page.
> anyone else feeling they went a little crazy this season?




If it were I, I would probably choose Plum Baby Jane over Kingsport just because it is less worrisome color...but, Kingsport goes with everything every season...if you have other bag in Kingsport (I think you do) keep Plum, if not vice versa. 

Lizzy, never part with Gunmetal, best bag ever...I have Olive, enjoy it as a subtle pop of color and like it with contrast of rosegold, so it gets my vote. 

Always thought the Black Lacquer bags were way cool; would keep that one.  Haven't gone crazy myself; only in my daydreams. And yes, you do need to update pic thread so I can shop vicariously through you! &#128521;&#128092;


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> If it were I, I would probably choose Plum Baby Jane over Kingsport just because it is less worrisome color...but, Kingsport goes with everything every season...if you have other bag in Kingsport (I think you do) keep Plum, if not vice versa.
> 
> Lizzy, never part with Gunmetal, best bag ever...I have Olive, enjoy it as a subtle pop of color and like it with contrast of rosegold, so it gets my vote.
> 
> Always thought the Black Lacquer bags were way cool; would keep that one.  Haven't gone crazy myself; only in my daydreams. And yes, you do need to update pic thread so I can shop vicariously through you! &#128521;&#128092;


I will try To Reba. promise


----------



## ravenangel

Pics added to pics thread , enjoy


----------



## dhall8vn

ravenangel said:


> oh, nothing in espresso or anthracite yet either. so, maybe not too bad? bought midnight, ruby and plum, and new mocha. ok, 4, that is kind of bad right?




Don't forget Bordeaux


----------



## ravenangel

dhall8vn said:


> Don't forget Bordeaux


right!


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Pics added to pics thread , enjoy




Thank you for pics!  Did enjoy!  How much darker is Cocoa than Kingsport?  I really would like a Clara bag, but wish they had done it in a different color. It is nice, but have a Kingsport, and don't want such a worry color for New England winter.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Thank you for pics!  Did enjoy!  How much darker is Cocoa than Kingsport?  I really would like a Clara bag, but wish they had done it in a different color. It is nice, but have a Kingsport, and don't want such a worry color for New England winter.


Rebam the mocha is the Clara color, not cocoa. Mocha actually looks like it's namesake, like a cafe  latte, is is so striking in mocha with the black leather. It is darker than the cocoa color and nothing at all like kingsport grey. I have a pic of it somewhere. I wanted it but have another clara so passed and got Bianca instead. it looks great in the clara. will try to upload the pics for you.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Rebam the mocha is the Clara color, not cocoa. Mocha actually looks like it's namesake, like a cafe  latte, is is so striking in mocha with the black leather. It is darker than the cocoa color and nothing at all like kingsport grey. I have a pic of it somewhere. I wanted it but have another clara so passed and got Bianca instead. it looks great in the clara. will try to upload the pics for you.




All these names...I think one and type the other...thank you for correcting me. I bet it is nice. I guess I will have to pout a little longer that they didn't do it in Bourdeux...and then maybe ask hubby for a Happy Anniversary gift or a put away and forget Christmas gift &#128521;....I'll pout a bit more to be sure they don't out wow me...


----------



## ravenangel

Reba,I just added Clara in mocha to the pics only thread. Take a look.


----------



## Reba

Just saw your picture. Does look pretty. Size looks similar to the Alice, which I had and sold because I really wanted cross-body option. Do you think that is a fair size comparison?


----------



## ravenangel

Nothing like Alice, I have both Alice and little Alice. Clara is more like a very slightly bigger baby jane. As you know, I am moving away from baby jane. Next size for me lizzy and Clara. Will try to get you a model pic in a little while. Knowing how much you like Lizzy, I think Clara is your next small step up.


----------



## ravenangel

Ok Reba, go look At the pics again hope that helps you. Are you in MA?


----------



## dhall8vn

Raven thanks for all the pics! So lovely!! Would you say a Clara compares in size to a Mini Sutton? Or Hayley? I don't have a Baby Jane or Lizzy to compare.


----------



## ravenangel

dhall8vn said:


> Raven thanks for all the pics! So lovely!! Would you say a Clara compares in size to a Mini Sutton? Or Hayley? I don't have a Baby Jane or Lizzy to compare.


no comparison to mini, due to all the exterior pockets. it is also heavier than mini. i am using my hayley today, compares more to harley size but is more structured and less slouchy or soft.  a  bit smaller than Hayley.


----------



## ravenangel

Hayley and Clara Hayley is taller, longer, and less structured. More slouchy


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Ok Reba, go look At the pics again hope that helps you. Are you in MA?




Yes, I am in MA. Thank you for yet more pics. I think you are right. Clara is probably the ultimate MZW bag for me.    Such amateurs..compared to you with all these ?'s.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Ok Reba, go look At the pics again hope that helps you. Are you in MA?




Those last model shots made a big difference..as far as perspective of size goes. I love that bag..perfect...it's a satchel I can carry on my arm (love)...and cross-body when I need it. You're the best Ravenangel.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Yes, I am in MA. Thank you for yet more pics. I think you are right. Clara is probably the ultimate MZW bag for me.    Such amateurs..compared to you with all these ?'s.


reba, clara is more compact than Frankie, more everyday if you are not a Big Bag gal. think you and I share the same size requirements. Frankie is my big kitchen sink size bag and was great to use while my son was in the hospital. BTW,his GF is in MA and I used to live in Boston a million years ago.


----------



## dhall8vn

ravenangel said:


> Hayley and Clara Hayley is taller, longer, and less structured. More slouchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758368
> View attachment 2758369
> View attachment 2758370


These are a fantastic help!  Thank you SO much for taking the time to do that

You are right, lots of exterior compartments do make a world of difference in how much a bag will hold.  I use a Medium Savoy to corral the little things in my Mini Sutton.  It takes up a good bit of space.  In the Clara, the exterior pockets would make the Savoy unnecessary and free up interior space!

Reba is right!  We are lucky to have a helpful MZW guru to answer our questions


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> reba, clara is more compact than Frankie, more everyday if you are not a Big Bag gal. think you and I share the same size requirements. Frankie is my big kitchen sink size bag and was great to use while my son was in the hospital. BTW,his GF is in MA and I used to live in Boston a million years ago.




So funny how many paths cross on such a random group here. It really is a small world. Boston area is great. Just spent the weekend traveling up to and back from Vermont. New England is a pretty place to be.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> So funny how many paths cross on such a random group here. It really is a small world. Boston area is great. Just spent the weekend traveling up to and back from Vermont. New England is a pretty place to be.


especially right now! the GF is in Amherst. it is so much fun seeing our son discover all our old favorite places in NE. we spent a few years there and summers in the adirondacks.
miss NE falls, but NOT the winter, though, PGH was not any better for Winter. happy to be actually out of any snow belt in the mid atlantic now.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> especially right now! the GF is in Amherst. it is so much fun seeing our son discover all our old favorite places in NE. we spent a few years there and summers in the adirondacks.
> miss NE falls, but NOT the winter, though, PGH was not any better for Winter. happy to be actually out of any snow belt in the mid atlantic now.




Hubby went to school in Amherst way back when...pretty, and pretty wild at times. Fortunately, I am a weirdo that likes snow. I love snow storms, winter clothes, Christmas-time...can see my kid's eyes rolling at the idea of me getting out decoration boxes...


----------



## Reba

Bourdeux Baby Jane and Lizzy on Nordstrom &#128513;. .. Some Mocha bags too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw the Bordeaux Lizzy in person. It is sharp. Would be a great Fall/Winter version for the Lizzy devotees. I am finding Bordeaux to be a versatile color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What do you all think of the satin Metros? I love the Jade color but am not a satin fan. Satin snags and stains. If the Jade was a bedford color, I would be all over it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw the Bordeaux Lizzy in person. It is sharp. Would be a great Fall/Winter version for the Lizzy devotees. I am finding Bordeaux to be a versatile color.




Have enough Lizzy, Baby Jane would be nice, but really want Clara in Bourdeaux or Espresso...too bad we can't custom order right down to hardware color....


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> What do you all think of the satin Metros? I love the Jade color but am not a satin fan. Satin snags and stains. If the Jade was a bedford color, I would be all over it.


I expect to see them on sale at some point.


----------



## sallyca

I wonder if its real satin or a satiny cloth?  I love the double quilting!


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> What do you all think of the satin Metros? I love the Jade color but am not a satin fan. Satin snags and stains. If the Jade was a bedford color, I would be all over it.




I thought the jade looked beautiful in pictures but I can't imagine using it in real life.


----------



## dhall8vn

So I am leaving for an 11 day cruise to the Panama Canal in less than 3 weeks. I will be flying to the port. I plan to check one suitcase. I have some ideas for the other bags to take but for fun, tell me what would be the perfect MZW bags for my trip


----------



## sallyca

One larger bag for carry on - e.g. a kate or tribeca or large josie.

One smaller bag for using on day trips etc - I love mia but paige or lizzy might be good too.


----------



## ravenangel

dhall8vn said:


> So I am leaving for an 11 day cruise to the Panama Canal in less than 3 weeks. I will be flying to the port. I plan to check one suitcase. I have some ideas for the other bags to take but for fun, tell me what would be the perfect MZW bags for my trip


a sutton, because it is lightweight, can be stuffed full, can conform to any space it is put in. I have even used sutton as my weekend suitcase on train and plane trips. then I would use either a penney, as your wallet or small carry bag, a lizzy, cause you can stand a water bottle up in it and you have great hideaway pockets for passport and cash, or a mia. what I don't like about Mia is the lack f a pocket on the back. r a mini sutton, but no exterior pockets. 
I leave for japan in 2 weeks and will take a sutton as my carry on purse along with a regular carry on suitcase. inside my sutton will be a lizzy or mia ready for day trips. my wallet will be a penny I have taken the chains off but use a shoulder strap on.


----------



## carrieongrove

ravenangel said:


> I expect to see them on sale at some point.


Ouch! Lol I'm not sure how I feel about them. I'd need to see IRL for sure. I also like the double quilting but am concerned that the satin is too shiny. Nice colors though.


----------



## ravenangel

carrieongrove said:


> Ouch! Lol I'm not sure how I feel about them. I'd need to see IRL for sure. I also like the double quilting but am concerned that the satin is too shiny. Nice colors though.


the jade is beautiful, it really is. anthracite is not my favorite grey from them. I saw both bags in NYC a few weeks ago. they are a little overdone for a metro tote in my opinion, more an evening or going out bag. The SA said the same thing. it is more delicate. would you really want a satin bag in this shape? it is satin.


----------



## dcooney4

The satin looks pretty on the website but I would not buy one for myself. It is to delicate for my life style


----------



## dhall8vn

ravenangel said:


> a sutton, because it is lightweight, can be stuffed full, can conform to any space it is put in. I have even used sutton as my weekend suitcase on train and plane trips. then I would use either a penney, as your wallet or small carry bag, a lizzy, cause you can stand a water bottle up in it and you have great hideaway pockets for passport and cash, or a mia. what I don't like about Mia is the lack f a pocket on the back. r a mini sutton, but no exterior pockets.
> I leave for japan in 2 weeks and will take a sutton as my carry on purse along with a regular carry on suitcase. inside my sutton will be a lizzy or mia ready for day trips. my wallet will be a penny I have taken the chains off but use a shoulder strap on.




This is very similar to my thoughts except swap a Stevie for Penny. I'm also contemplating a Marlena. Or would that be overkill for day trips? And do you think I need a bag for sea days?


----------



## ravenangel

dhall8vn said:


> This is very similar to my thoughts except swap a Stevie for Penny. I'm also contemplating a Marlena. Or would that be overkill for day trips? And do you think I need a bag for sea days?


very funny, last trip to NYC, camp sutton held all my clothes, had moss britt as my purse with camp stevie inside as my wallet. it was just perfect. dinner out, stevie, shopping? either sutton or britt. worked out great and I felt "so put together", ha ha. Enjoy your trip to Panama, my DH was there recently for business. I have not been. 
I am packing for a trip to japan now and still deciding which bags will go, decisions, decisions!
and hello there!


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> very funny, last trip to NYC, camp sutton held all my clothes, had moss britt as my purse with camp stevie inside as my wallet. it was just perfect. dinner out, stevie, shopping? either sutton or britt. worked out great and I felt "so put together", ha ha. Enjoy your trip to Panama, my DH was there recently for business. I have not been.
> I am packing for a trip to japan now and still deciding which bags will go, decisions, decisions!
> and hello there!


I am the worlds west typist, I am so happy none of you pick on me for it. lazy goes, or as a friend has said, you understand anyway and i am channeling ee cummings.


----------



## ravenangel

ravenangel said:


> I am the worlds west typist, I am so happy none of you pick on me for it. lazy goes, or as a friend has said, you understand anyway and i am channeling ee cummings.


and spell check? really????????????


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> I am the worlds west typist, I am so happy none of you pick on me for it. lazy goes, or as a friend has said, you understand anyway and i am channeling ee cummings.




You type with the cutest accent!  But we still understand you. &#128521;


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> You type with the cutest accent!  But we still understand you. &#128521;


Reba, you are so sweet, I would invite you over for some tea or coffee if this wasn't the internet. getting cooler in NE now? mid Atlantic had heavy rain and it is turning into a cooler wet day here today. I actually love the beach and marsh at this time of year. birds migrating and all.and almost time for GM lizzy to come out of hibernation!


----------



## Reba

Ravenangel- It is in the 55-65 range today, however, back to the 80's this weekend. If you lived here, you must remember the roller coaster season changes...one day you get excited for leather boots and fall jackets..the next your back to sweating your butt off...what did you think of Espresso bags in person?  Pretty?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Ravenangel- It is in the 55-65 range today, however, back to the 80's this weekend. If you lived here, you must remember the roller coaster season changes...one day you get excited for leather boots and fall jackets..the next your back to sweating your butt off...what did you think of Espresso bags in person?  Pretty?


I was hoping I would love espresso andi but I just did not at all, it was way too dark for me IRL and did not have the luminescent quality I am always seeking in the bedford. I did like it best in Lizzy because there was plenty of Silver hw to contrast with the color. so, if Lizzy makes it to sale or a special,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carrieongrove

PSA: Nordie's has a Medium Metro in Espresso

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mz-wallace-medium-metro-quilted-oxford-nylon-tote/3868888?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_C


----------



## ravenangel

carrieongrove said:


> PSA: Nordie's has a Medium Metro in Espresso
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mz-wallace-medium-metro-quilted-oxford-nylon-tote/3868888?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_C


saw that IRL in NYC and it is VERY pretty!


----------



## georgianne

Sorry to hear that espresso is not luminous!  I was hoping that it would be, thinking about the lLizzy also.


----------



## Reba

georgianne said:


> Sorry to hear that espresso is not luminous!  I was hoping that it would be, thinking about the lLizzy also.




I was kind of admiring the darkness of it...maybe it is beauty in the eye of the beholder type thing...I liked Baby Jane


----------



## renza

Which MZW are you all using today? Even though it is still sweltering here I got out my oxblood kit hobo yesterday because I realized most of my purses are dark "winter" purses and thus don't get used enough. I was immediately reminded how much I love this bag and had ended up switching between this and a black Porter tote for much of last fall/winter.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> Which MZW are you all using today? Even though it is still sweltering here I got out my oxblood kit hobo yesterday because I realized most of my purses are dark "winter" purses and thus don't get used enough. I was immediately reminded how much I love this bag and had ended up switching between this and a black Porter tote for much of last fall/winter.
> View attachment 2761267



Very pretty!!

I'm using a black Mia today.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Which MZW are you all using today? Even though it is still sweltering here I got out my oxblood kit hobo yesterday because I realized most of my purses are dark "winter" purses and thus don't get used enough. I was immediately reminded how much I love this bag and had ended up switching between this and a black Porter tote for much of last fall/winter.
> View attachment 2761267




I am trying to channel Fall for as long as possible...until 80 plus degrees arrives once again in two more days..Olive Lizzy..


----------



## carrieongrove

Drizzly day in CT = gunmetal Baby Jane


----------



## georgianne

Rust Hayley!


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> Which MZW are you all using today? Even though it is still sweltering here I got out my oxblood kit hobo yesterday because I realized most of my purses are dark "winter" purses and thus don't get used enough. I was immediately reminded how much I love this bag and had ended up switching between this and a black Porter tote for much of last fall/winter.
> View attachment 2761267



Love the look and the color!


----------



## honuhonu

I went out to a nice lunch with DH yesterday sans child, so I carried gunmetal Ella!


----------



## dhall8vn

ravenangel said:


> very funny, last trip to NYC, camp sutton held all my clothes, had moss britt as my purse with camp stevie inside as my wallet. it was just perfect. dinner out, stevie, shopping? either sutton or britt. worked out great and I felt "so put together", ha ha. Enjoy your trip to Panama, my DH was there recently for business. I have not been.
> I am packing for a trip to japan now and still deciding which bags will go, decisions, decisions!
> and hello there!




Hello, hello

Great minds think alike! Even down to matching Camo Sutton!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a black Mia today.




What are your thoughts on Mia? Is it new to you?  How does it compare to some of your other styles such as Hayley and Lizzy? Any pics of you wearing it?


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> What are your thoughts on Mia? Is it new to you?  How does it compare to some of your other styles such as Hayley and Lizzy? Any pics of you wearing it?


Reba and all, just a heads up alert. I was told Mia is not coming back for a while. don't look for new colors this winter  or spring.


----------



## Reba

ravenangel said:


> Reba and all, just a heads up alert. I was told Mia is not coming back for a while. don't look for new colors this winter  or spring.




Oh, ok. Wonder why. Seems to have many fans. Maybe new small-medium bags?


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Oh, ok. Wonder why. Seems to have many fans. Maybe new small-medium bags?




I feel like I am asking a spy for Intel...do you know anything about upcoming Holiday collection? &#128526;


----------



## Reba

Asked myself to throw off trail Raven&#128124;...not really..just not enough coffee...


----------



## dcooney4

Good question Reba!


----------



## renza

dcooney4 said:


> Love the look and the color!




Thanks! This bag actually made me realize I love oxblood/burgundy/wine as a versatile accent color to all my black and grays in the winter.  It coordinates with almost everything.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> I am trying to channel Fall for as long as possible...until 80 plus degrees arrives once again in two more days..Olive Lizzy..
> 
> View attachment 2761485




Pretty!


----------



## EileenBee

Hi All,
This is my first post to this thread/forum.
I just saw a new MZW color at a local boutique.  (I'm in California)  
It's called Clove and comes with gold hardware.  The bags I saw were just samples - they will not be available until October 15th.  The styles were Coco and Cleo, and they also had two wallets made in Clove in the bedford fabric.
I really liked the color - it was like the spice, Clove.  Much darker than the mocha and lighter than the espresso.  With a bit of a reddish brown feeling.  Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone heard any rumors as to whats coming for holiday?


----------



## gurlsaved

Just popping in to say how much I am enjoying my MZ Wallace bags. I have five bags now (2 Jane's, 1 Kate, Paige, Lizzy) and I honestly think I am done buying more because I am so satisfied with what I have. I guess the downside of MZW is their bags can easily last for years and years with normal use and so I don't really need more (plus have other handbags as well!). 

Anyways just wanted to pop in to say how much I'm loving MZW and I do enjoy looking at everyone's new reveals. These fall colors are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> What are your thoughts on Mia? Is it new to you?  How does it compare to some of your other styles such as Hayley and Lizzy? Any pics of you wearing it?



I got it about a month ago.  I've been using it quite a bit since then.  It's not as pretty as some of my other mzw bags, but I find it really nice to carry.  Since it's so tall I can actually fit a couple water bottles in it easily-- a water bottle even fits in the front pocket.  When not full it doesn't slouch and just hugs the body nicely.  Super light to carry as well. I was worried that since I'm short it would be too tall of a bag as a cross body on me, but I don't feel that way now.  

Hayley is definitely bigger, Lizzy is boxier, but cuter IMO.  It's too bad they don't release it in some pretty colors because it is a really nice bag.  

I don't have any modeling pictures, but I will take some soon.


----------



## Reba

Thanks Mariposa!  You always give a good description and perspective. Glad you are enjoying the style. I don't need anymore black, so I guess I won't be getting a Mia anytime soon.


----------



## honuhonu

EileenBee said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post to this thread/forum.
> I just saw a new MZW color at a local boutique.  (I'm in California)
> It's called Clove and comes with gold hardware.  The bags I saw were just samples - they will not be available until October 15th.  The styles were Coco and Cleo, and they also had two wallets made in Clove in the bedford fabric.
> I really liked the color - it was like the spice, Clove.  Much darker than the mocha and lighter than the espresso.  With a bit of a reddish brown feeling.  Has anyone else seen it?



Any photos!?!?


----------



## ravenangel

coming soon, after oct 15th, 
 a few new styles, 
 kara, will be somewhat like Clara
 Eliza will be somewhat like Frankie
there is a black jacquard camo arriving, in several  known bags as well as a new drawstring bag
there will be the metro backpack in a few colors
there will be some cute smaller bags for holiday in a puff style in pretty colors
 there is more and a few nice surprises in color.

I am going to be on vacation for a few weeks soon and will actually miss some of these releases. leaving and won't be able to answer any questions. hope to be able to check in though. sometimes it is fun to just wait and see what is coming next&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## Reba

Ok, a coy Raven&#128124;...actually getting on a &#9992;&#65039; so she doesn't spill the details on the new &#128092;&#128091;&#128093;.....JK......I guess surprises are ok.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EileenBee said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post to this thread/forum.
> I just saw a new MZW color at a local boutique.  (I'm in California)
> It's called Clove and comes with gold hardware.  The bags I saw were just samples - they will not be available until October 15th.  The styles were Coco and Cleo, and they also had two wallets made in Clove in the bedford fabric.
> I really liked the color - it was like the spice, Clove.  Much darker than the mocha and lighter than the espresso.  With a bit of a reddish brown feeling.  Has anyone else seen it?


Sounds beautiful! May the awesome Fall MZ colors continue!


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Thanks! This bag actually made me realize I love oxblood/burgundy/wine as a versatile accent color to all my black and grays in the winter.  It coordinates with almost everything.


Completely agree. This is an ideal Fall/Winter tone. Oxblood was such a great color...so glad that you pulled it back out. I put Oxblood up there as one of their best-ever colors. You know a color was great when it rarely shows up second-hand.


----------



## sallyca

Any new leather bags????




ravenangel said:


> coming soon, after oct 15th,
> a few new styles,
> kara, will be somewhat like Clara
> Eliza will be somewhat like Frankie
> there is a black jacquard camo arriving, in several  known bags as well as a new drawstring bag
> there will be the metro backpack in a few colors
> there will be some cute smaller bags for holiday in a puff style in pretty colors
> there is more and a few nice surprises in color.
> 
> I am going to be on vacation for a few weeks soon and will actually miss some of these releases. leaving and won't be able to answer any questions. hope to be able to check in though. sometimes it is fun to just wait and see what is coming next...


----------



## jwrightmc

Did you guys see that cocoa Belle is 50% off on Nordstrom site?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have always avoided the Hayley because the short strap does not stay on my shoulder, and I don't use cross-body straps.

I came across several options for non-slip silicone strips that are meant to prevent shoulder strap slippage. I bought some to try, and am going to get a Midnight Hayley. I so want this gorgeous color, and the Hayley style is the only one that remotely comes close to suiting my needs. 

I will give this Hayley/non-slip strip combo try and report back!

Hope everyone is enjoying the beginning of Fall!


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> I have always avoided the Hayley because the short strap does not stay on my shoulder, and I don't use cross-body straps.
> 
> I came across several options for non-slip silicone strips that are meant to prevent shoulder strap slippage. I bought some to try, and am going to get a Midnight Hayley. I so want this gorgeous color, and the Hayley style is the only one that remotely comes close to suiting my needs.
> 
> I will give this Hayley/non-slip strip combo try and report back!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the beginning of Fall!



Great choice! I look forward to your pics and review. I love the midnight color and was thinking of getting Hayley but am now a Lizzy fan.


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> I have always avoided the Hayley because the short strap does not stay on my shoulder, and I don't use cross-body straps.
> 
> I came across several options for non-slip silicone strips that are meant to prevent shoulder strap slippage. I bought some to try, and am going to get a Midnight Hayley. I so want this gorgeous color, and the Hayley style is the only one that remotely comes close to suiting my needs.
> 
> I will give this Hayley/non-slip strip combo try and report back!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the beginning of Fall!




How do you feel about the long-strap shoulder carry? You could always do that too.  I actually still haven't used the shoulder strap on my Hayley because I used it on 3 trips and removed the short strap every time to make it lighter. I should probably try to break that in though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> How do you feel about the long-strap shoulder carry? You could always do that too.  I actually still haven't used the shoulder strap on my Hayley because I used it on 3 trips and removed the short strap every time to make it lighter. I should probably try to break that in though.




I am totally a short strap girl. It feels more secure and I hate having a bag bounce off my hip when I walk. Even the Jane handles are a bit long for me, though Jane is wonderful so I deal with it. I would love Hayley a lot more if that darn strap stayed put...or if they brought back the Olivia strap that didn't slip. I also like the new Coco strap. It does not slip for me at all.


----------



## dcooney4

It seems like we are not so excited about some of the new bags. If you could find an old one in mint condition what would it be?  Mine was not very old but I wanted the gunmetal lizzy. I bought Bianca in gunmetal and a lizzy in moto before I finally found lizzy in gunmetal.


----------



## jwrightmc

dcooney4 said:


> It seems like we are not so excited about some of the new bags. If you could find an old one in mint condition what would it be?  Mine was not very old but I wanted the gunmetal lizzy. I bought Bianca in gunmetal and a lizzy in moto before I finally found lizzy in gunmetal.


I would get another fatigue stud Olivia in a heartbeat!  My first bag and still my favorite!


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> I would get another fatigue stud Olivia in a heartbeat!  My first bag and still my favorite!



Oh that is really pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

I regret selling my olivia . Every time I would try it on the shoulder strap seemed so stiff. If I knew it would soften up like yours for sure I never would have sold her.


----------



## madgratess

jwrightmc said:


> I would get another fatigue stud Olivia in a heartbeat!  My first bag and still my favorite!



I love the fatigue stud!!! Hoping to find one someday...any style!


----------



## mariposa08

If there is a style that you like, how many colors do you allow yourself to get it in? 

I've been trying to thin my collection, but it's hard to narrow it down to which ones to keep and how many to keep.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> If there is a style that you like, how many colors do you allow yourself to get it in?
> 
> I've been trying to thin my collection, but it's hard to narrow it down to which ones to keep and how many to keep.



The most I have of one style is three baby janes.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> If there is a style that you like, how many colors do you allow yourself to get it in?
> 
> I've been trying to thin my collection, but it's hard to narrow it down to which ones to keep and how many to keep.




The most I have in one style is four Lizzy bags...in my defense.. One is black, basic. One is Kingsport Grey, other end of spectrum basic. Third is coated twill Gunmetal, different fabric, and best ever basic. Olive, pretty, probably could have skipped. Also feel like this is a bag with so many carrying options that it can be justified that way...crossbody bag, shoulder bag...hindsight, I guess I wish I stopped at 3. I do use them all though.  I have under 10 bags total. I gifted a bag a few months ago that I wasn't using, and got something new that I am enjoying.  As long as my closet is neat, my bags are all getting rotated and enjoyed that's all that really matters to me.


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> If there is a style that you like, how many colors do you allow yourself to get it in?
> 
> I've been trying to thin my collection, but it's hard to narrow it down to which ones to keep and how many to keep.



I've had up to 6 Belles at one time  if I love a bag, I will buy it in as many colors that I can!!


----------



## Reba

madgratess said:


> I've had up to 6 Belles at one time  if I love a bag, I will buy it in as many colors that I can!!




&#128521;..you make me feel so normal!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> The most I have in one style is four Lizzy bags...in my defense.. One is black, basic. One is Kingsport Grey, other end of spectrum basic. Third is coated twill Gunmetal, different fabric, and best ever basic. Olive, pretty, probably could have skipped. Also feel like this is a bag with so many carrying options that it can be justified that way...crossbody bag, shoulder bag...hindsight, I guess I wish I stopped at 3. I do use them all though.  I have under 10 bags total. I gifted a bag a few months ago that I wasn't using, and got something new that I am enjoying.  As long as my closet is neat, my bags are all getting rotated and enjoyed that's all that really matters to me.



I don't think I rotate through mine enough. Like my purple Hayley-- I've had other colors  (I have 3 Hayleys right now) and I still only use the purple when I'm wanting to use the Hayley.  I guess for me if I find a color that I love then I probably don't need other colors EVEN if the other colors are gorgeous!  FWP right here.


----------



## madgratess

Reba said:


> &#128521;..you make me feel so normal!



Haha, glad I can help!! I guess to say I'm obsessed with belle would be putting it mildly


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The most I have in one style is four Lizzy bags...in my defense.. One is black, basic. One is Kingsport Grey, other end of spectrum basic. Third is coated twill Gunmetal, different fabric, and best ever basic. Olive, pretty, probably could have skipped. Also feel like this is a bag with so many carrying options that it can be justified that way...crossbody bag, shoulder bag...hindsight, I guess I wish I stopped at 3. I do use them all though.  I have under 10 bags total. I gifted a bag a few months ago that I wasn't using, and got something new that I am enjoying.  As long as my closet is neat, my bags are all getting rotated and enjoyed that's all that really matters to me.



I love lizzy too! I almost bought a third one, but realized I always tend to grab the gunmetal and poor moto is left sitting, so I decided to pass for now.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love lizzy too! I almost bought a third one, but realized I always tend to grab the gunmetal and poor moto is left sitting, so I decided to pass for now.




I think key to getting multiples of anything is knowing if you are a good bag rotator. I do tend to get bored with color, and change often. I also have lots of pouches to make switching bags really easy.  My bags are also really organized in a small closet mostly just for them...so it isn't a chore to dig out a bag...if it got to feel like a chore, forget it, I got enough of those!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba- I think your right. I am good at rotating bags but I still have to many. I'm getting rid of a lot of my nonmz bags ,so this should help. Then my poor moto will get more use when I have less black bags to rotate through.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think I rotate through mine enough. Like my purple Hayley-- I've had other colors  (I have 3 Hayleys right now) and I still only use the purple when I'm wanting to use the Hayley.  I guess for me if I find a color that I love then I probably don't need other colors EVEN if the other colors are gorgeous!  FWP right here.




Mariposa, if I had any bag in that pretty purple, I am not so sure I could rely on my good rotation habits...always love to admire the pics of your purple Hayley...prettiest ever.


----------



## Reba

Dcooney-remember, we are just beginning Black Moto season...of course it is all-year, any-season, but cold, dark Fall then Winter...Black bags are staples!  Your Moto Lizzy won't be lonely for long..&#10052;&#65039;&#9729;&#65039;


----------



## dcooney4

You are so right Reba!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa, if I had any bag in that pretty purple, I am not so sure I could rely on my good rotation habits...always love to admire the pics of your purple Hayley...prettiest ever.



 Thank you.  It really is a pretty color.  I love switching my bags, but sometimes I just get lazy about it. They really shouldn't make so many pretty bags because it's hard on us trying to use them all.


----------



## dcooney4

Today, I will be wearing my currant baby jane. I had forgotten how pretty this bag is . I have been wearing other brands for a bit trying to cull my collection and figure out what to sell and what to keep. Now I'm back to wearing what I love. Which Mz are you wearing today?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Today, I will be wearing my currant baby jane. I had forgotten how pretty this bag is . I have been wearing other brands for a bit trying to cull my collection and figure out what to sell and what to keep. Now I'm back to wearing what I love. Which Mz are you wearing today?




Just switched into my Olive Lizzy yesterday after a two week non-MZW break also. Baby Jane will be my next bag unless they come out with a Clara in a color I love. Do you carry your Baby Jane's crook of arm?  I really can't do too much shoulder carry and prefer crook of arm or cross body...just want to be sure Baby Jane is comfortable this way. BYTW...Currant is so pretty..but the pics you have posted of your Navy with Ocean Baby Jane always make me &#128525;


----------



## dcooney4

I have bad shoulders so I rotate carrying it in my hand, shoulder and crook of the arm. Just do not overfill it if you are going to use the crook of your arm . As with bag the more you put in it the heavier it gets.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have bad shoulders so I rotate carrying it in my hand, shoulder and crook of the arm. Just do not overfill it if you are going to use the crook of your arm . As with bag the more you put in it the heavier it gets.




Thanks. Am debating the Bordeaux Baby Jane from Nordstrom. Looks like a pretty color. Similar to Currant, kinda, different hardware, silver vs. your gold, and less purple?  Do you find it a versatile color?


----------



## dcooney4

For me it works well . Purple looks great with my black boots as well as my brown boots. It looks brighter in the photo's then it does in reality. I like that it is a pop of color without being to bright or to light when i wear my dark jeans.  Go to nordstrom if you are able and put all your stuff in it and see how it feels. I really like it because it is not heavy.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> For me it works well . Purple looks great with my black boots as well as my brown boots. It looks brighter in the photo's then it does in reality. I like that it is a pop of color without being to bright or to light when i wear my dark jeans.  Go to nordstrom if you are able and put all your stuff in it and see how it feels. I really like it because it is not heavy.




Thanks. I have one Nordstrom very close, does not carry MZW. One a little further that doesn't have this style right now. I think I will wait it out a bit more to see if any more new items come out, then just order. Thanks for your input...I know I was disappointed last Winter when I waited too long on Currant..I will try not to do that again.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thanks. I have one Nordstrom very close, does not carry MZW. One a little further that doesn't have this style right now. I think I will wait it out a bit more to see if any more new items come out, then just order. Thanks for your input...I know I was disappointed last Winter when I waited too long on Currant..I will try not to do that again.



To me the color is close to burgundy or maroon.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> To me the color is close to burgundy or maroon.




True...I guess this year's purple was Plum...but, I do like silver..you weren't a huge Baby Jane fan were you?  Why so?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> True...I guess this year's purple was Plum...but, I do like silver..you weren't a huge Baby Jane fan were you?  Why so?



I need a cross body or a very comfortable shoulder carry bag.  I can put the baby Jane over my shoulder, but it's so small that I think it looks silly on me.  The Jane is more my style if I'm going for something like that. 
I never hand carry or put bags in the crook of my arm to carry-- too hard with little kids that I have to hold onto.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I need a cross body or a very comfortable shoulder carry bag.  I can put the baby Jane over my shoulder, but it's so small that I think it looks silly on me.  The Jane is more my style if I'm going for something like that.
> 
> I never hand carry or put bags in the crook of my arm to carry-- too hard with little kids that I have to hold onto.




I hear ya. I am craving a more "dress up" style. That's why I was hoping for a Clara that I could use arm carry when I want a girlie bag, and then use crossbody day in day out. Maybe I should just wait it out.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I hear ya. I am craving a more "dress up" style. That's why I was hoping for a Clara that I could use arm carry when I want a girlie bag, and then use crossbody day in day out. Maybe I should just wait it out.



Clara or Francis are good options for that- love bordeaux, not loving mocha.  Baby Jane too if it fits your style.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Clara or Francis are good options for that- love bordeaux, not loving mocha.  Baby Jane too if it fits your style.




Francis too big. Like the black contrast on Mocha...just can't get too excited about Mocha. Wish they did Clara in Bordeaux. Such problems..have a good day &#128521;


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> If there is a style that you like, how many colors do you allow yourself to get it in?
> 
> I've been trying to thin my collection, but it's hard to narrow it down to which ones to keep and how many to keep.


2-3...I have to force myself to keep it to 3 Janes. Right now I have navy, currant and berry. I have 2 Frankies and would get a third if it were to come out in black, navy or gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> I would get another fatigue stud Olivia in a heartbeat!  My first bag and still my favorite!


Gorgeous! I love my Olivia!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It seems like we are not so excited about some of the new bags. If you could find an old one in mint condition what would it be?  Mine was not very old but I wanted the gunmetal lizzy. I bought Bianca in gunmetal and a lizzy in moto before I finally found lizzy in gunmetal.


I want the black stud Frankie that was out a few years ago. I have had great success stalking the bay for my other wishlist retired bags. This is how I scored my classic black Olivia and Clara.

Also, I want a Moss Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think I rotate through mine enough. Like my purple Hayley-- I've had other colors  (I have 3 Hayleys right now) and I still only use the purple when I'm wanting to use the Hayley.  I guess for me if I find a color that I love then I probably don't need other colors EVEN if the other colors are gorgeous!  FWP right here.


I get this...I am this way about Berry Jane. When I am using it, I don't want to use anything else. I don't know why. I just love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> i've had up to 6 belles at one time  if i love a bag, i will buy it in as many colors that i can!!



Love it!! You know what suits your needs...I respect that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Today, I will be wearing my currant baby jane. I had forgotten how pretty this bag is . I have been wearing other brands for a bit trying to cull my collection and figure out what to sell and what to keep. Now I'm back to wearing what I love. Which Mz are you wearing today?


Still using Bordeaux Frankie...this will be a forever staple.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thanks. Am debating the Bordeaux Baby Jane from Nordstrom. Looks like a pretty color. Similar to Currant, kinda, different hardware, silver vs. your gold, and less purple?  Do you find it a versatile color?


I highly recommend Bordeaux. It is one of their best colors ever...so was Currant, but they are completely different, IMO. 

Baby Jane is a terrific bag! I hand carry or use the crook of my arm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So the Hayley experiment failed. Love the Midnight color, still hate the shoulder strap. I should have known better. Oh well - I tried!  Sticking with my Frankies and Janes!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Which 'feels' like the bigger bag: Frankie or Jane?  I'd like one of them in Bordeaux to use for work, but not sure which would work better.  I have a Belle and love it and would prefer to get something closer to that size.  I prefer the pocket design of two large pockets on the Jane, but love the long horizontal pockets on the Frankie.  I'm hoping to fit my wallet, a cosmetic case, a Kindle and iPad mini as well as a water bottle and my lunch in the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

bibliothekarin said:


> Which 'feels' like the bigger bag: Frankie or Jane?  I'd like one of them in Bordeaux to use for work, but not sure which would work better.  I have a Belle and love it and would prefer to get something closer to that size.  I prefer the pocket design of two large pockets on the Jane, but love the long horizontal pockets on the Frankie.  I'm hoping to fit my wallet, a cosmetic case, a Kindle and iPad mini as well as a water bottle and my lunch in the bag.  Thanks!



That's hard.  They are really close in size.  The Frankie is probably bulkier since it has more pockets all the way around, but has the extra horizontal zip pockets and the cross body option so it's worth the extra bulkiness IMO. 

I posted a picture of the Francis, Jane, and Baby Jane in the pics thread.  You can see they are really similar in size.


----------



## madgratess

bibliothekarin said:


> Which 'feels' like the bigger bag: Frankie or Jane?  I'd like one of them in Bordeaux to use for work, but not sure which would work better.  I have a Belle and love it and would prefer to get something closer to that size.  I prefer the pocket design of two large pockets on the Jane, but love the long horizontal pockets on the Frankie.  I'm hoping to fit my wallet, a cosmetic case, a Kindle and iPad mini as well as a water bottle and my lunch in the bag.  Thanks!


For me, jane feels bigger than Frankie - not by much, but a bit. Frankie is more square, jane has slightly longer handles and is slightly longer. I think it's really just which aesthetic appeals to you more. They are both gorgeous and 2 of my favorite bag styles after Belle!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So the Hayley experiment failed. Love the Midnight color, still hate the shoulder strap. I should have known better. Oh well - I tried!  Sticking with my Frankies and Janes!




Sorry the experiment didn't work!  Well, now you can just move on and enjoy your faves in peace...excuse to buy more colors of faves?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I highly recommend Bordeaux. It is one of their best colors ever...so was Currant, but they are completely different, IMO.
> 
> Baby Jane is a terrific bag! I hand carry or use the crook of my arm.




Hmm...I have a feeling if I don't break down and get this..I will regret...I will think about a little longer...but this is how I missed out on Currant!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> Which 'feels' like the bigger bag: Frankie or Jane?  I'd like one of them in Bordeaux to use for work, but not sure which would work better.  I have a Belle and love it and would prefer to get something closer to that size.  I prefer the pocket design of two large pockets on the Jane, but love the long horizontal pockets on the Frankie.  I'm hoping to fit my wallet, a cosmetic case, a Kindle and iPad mini as well as a water bottle and my lunch in the bag.  Thanks!


I love them both, and they are similar sizes. To me it comes down to whether you need/want all the extra Frankie pockets or the extra cross body Frankie strap. Also, Frankie is heavier. If you don't have a lot of small things to put into the little pockets, I recommend Jane. I adore the hyper-organization of the Frankie, though.

You will be able to fit all of the items you mentioned in either bag, but it will all feel much lighter in the Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sorry the experiment didn't work!  Well, now you can just move on and enjoy your faves in peace...excuse to buy more colors of faves?


Haha, probably...I should stick to my Janes, Frankies and Metros. They are the ones that I really use...with my Clara and Olivia thrown in for good measure occasionally.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hmm...I have a feeling if I don't break down and get this..I will regret...I will think about a little longer...but this is how I missed out on Currant!


It will be interesting to see whether Bordeaux makes it to the sale this year. They have so many colors this season, it just might.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am quite interested in the upcoming drawstring bag that was in the recent preview.


----------



## bibliothekarin

mariposa08 said:


> That's hard.  They are really close in size.  The Frankie is probably bulkier since it has more pockets all the way around, but has the extra horizontal zip pockets and the cross body option so it's worth the extra bulkiness IMO.





madgratess said:


> For me, jane feels bigger than Frankie - not by much, but a bit. Frankie is more square, jane has slightly longer handles and is slightly longer. I think it's really just which aesthetic appeals to you more. They are both gorgeous and 2 of my favorite bag styles after Belle!





LuvAllBags said:


> I love them both, and they are similar sizes. To me it comes down to whether you need/want all the extra Frankie pockets or the extra cross body Frankie strap. Also, Frankie is heavier. If you don't have a lot of small things to put into the little pockets, I recommend Jane. I adore the hyper-organization of the Frankie, though.
> 
> You will be able to fit all of the items you mentioned in either bag, but it will all feel much lighter in the Jane.



Thank you everyone!  They're so close!  According to MZW, Jane is 1/2" wider and Frankie is 1/2" taller.  I might just measure all the stuff I want to put inside to see what will work best.  

I'm also hoping to drag this out to see if Bordeaux goes on sale!


----------



## mariposa08

I'm still loving the Mia.  Switched to the ink stud (posted a picture in the pics thread) that I bought around the same time as the black Mia, but never got a chance to use.

For the longest time I thought it would be too tall on me since I'm short, but I love it.  I also *REALLY LOVE *that I can put two thermos funtainer bottles (my kids use these for water) in the front pocket and they not only fit together, but they stay upright.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm still loving the Mia.  Switched to the ink stud (posted a picture in the pics thread) that I bought around the same time as the black Mia, but never got a chance to use.
> 
> For the longest time I thought it would be too tall on me since I'm short, but I love it.  I also *REALLY LOVE *that I can put two thermos funtainer bottles (my kids use these for water) in the front pocket and they not only fit together, but they stay upright.




I just looked at your pictures. I actually think the Mia is more flattering on. Really nice. You have such a nice collection.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I just looked at your pictures. I actually think the Mia is more flattering on. Really nice. You have such a nice collection.



Thank you.  I thought so too.  Makes me sad though because I loved the Lizzy until I got the Mia.  lol


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you.  I thought so too.  Makes me sad though because I loved the Lizzy until I got the Mia.  lol




Of course, now they seem to have stopped making new ones. Oh well, treasure the two lovelies you have.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you.  I thought so too.  Makes me sad though because I loved the Lizzy until I got the Mia.  lol


Yeah, it's too bad that Ink Stud is the only really "fun" color that Mia has ever come in...


----------



## dcblam

Hello peeps.....
Long time no post and hope everyone is doing well.

So, I just got the email with the Halloween offerings......anyone else think it's kinda weird that they are doing the same spiderweb Hamish from last year????  I have mine from last year and really like it....looks a lot like lace, so you can use it year-round.

ALSO - when did they change their free ship policy???  Now, it's only free ship for items over $150.

Be well......


----------



## pandorabox

Whoops. Posted on wrong thread I think. - I have a question for any metro owners. I am looking at a Med and a Large. It says on the website that the Large strap drop is 8 inches while the Med is a 9 inch. Does anyone know if this is correct? Thanks!


----------



## renza

pandorabox said:


> Whoops. Posted on wrong thread I think. - I have a question for any metro owners. I am looking at a Med and a Large. It says on the website that the Large strap drop is 8 inches while the Med is a 9 inch. Does anyone know if this is correct? Thanks!




I don't have one but have seen them and I know the medium metro has a longer strap drop than the large. I like the proportions of the medium better too. Hopefully someone else can provide actual measurements for you!


----------



## pandorabox

renza said:


> I don't have one but have seen them and I know the medium metro has a longer strap drop than the large. I like the proportions of the medium better too. Hopefully someone else can provide actual measurements for you!




Thank you. That is helpful. I was not sure if that was actually correct with the strap drop because I have only ever seen a M in person and tried it on. I think I would agree that large proportions seems different. I know the large comes with extra pouches. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piky1

dcblam said:


> ALSO - when did they change their free ship policy???  Now, it's only free ship for items over $150.
> 
> Be well......



 I was going to order one of the pouches and saw that the shipping change and stopped.  It was very disappointing


----------



## dcooney4

Yeah, I did not want to pay shipping either for something I really do not need. Oh well, jus saved some money.


----------



## Reba

FYI-Some small and medium Metro Totes 25% Off on Nordstrom..Large Sutton too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Hello peeps.....
> Long time no post and hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So, I just got the email with the Halloween offerings......anyone else think it's kinda weird that they are doing the same spiderweb Hamish from last year????  I have mine from last year and really like it....looks a lot like lace, so you can use it year-round.
> 
> ALSO - when did they change their free ship policy???  Now, it's only free ship for items over $150.
> 
> Be well......


I noticed the shipping thing too...I ordered a butterfly cosmetic last week and was surprised when I got to checkout. 

Basically all bag shipping is free, but not small goods, I guess...


----------



## LuvAllBags

What does everyone think of the latest items on the site?  I do not love the puffy bags. I'm sure they are lightweight, but they are not for me...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> What does everyone think of the latest items on the site?  I do not love the puffy bags. I'm sure they are lightweight, but they are not for me...




I had the thought that there must be someone out there thinking "wow, perfect!"..., but, it's not for me either.


----------



## EmmieMc

Why do they show the Halloween items so late?  They should be up in September so you can use them all October.  No one is going to use a ghost or spider accessory in November?
Emmie


----------



## dcooney4

Right now I am enjoying the bags I already have. I love the bags I already have . Something has to really wow me for me to buy another at the moment.


----------



## dcooney4

Question how long does it take to get the handles of a regular size jane to soften?


----------



## mariposa08

EmmieMc said:


> Why do they show the Halloween items so late?  They should be up in September so you can use them all October.  No one is going to use a ghost or spider accessory in November?
> Emmie




I agree.  I don't understand the late timing.


----------



## mothbeast

mariposa08 said:


> I agree.  I don't understand the late timing.




Maybe they sell those mainly to locals? 
At least this year I _might_ get mine before Halloween using the cheap shipping. I think they used to come out even later - like the week before or something. I got the bat canvas pouch. I was a bit disappointed in the designs tbh. I love halloweeny things and have the old skull Hamish and a bat charm and last year's pouch but the new designs felt very kids halloween party to me. I would totally have gone for the tassel with the eye for example but it has that pumpkin on the other side.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Question how long does it take to get the handles of a regular size jane to soften?


It depends on the leather...for example the leather on the black Jane takes longer than some others.


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> It depends on the leather...for example the leather on the black Jane takes longer than some others.



Yes.  Agreed.  I just bought a used Black Bedford Jane on the bay for a great price.  Took a chance on it as the seller said it was her daily bag for a year.  I was hoping the handles would be nice and supple, and they are so I got lucky.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> It depends on the leather...for example the leather on the black Jane takes longer than some others.



Thank you!


----------



## honuhonu

mothbeast said:


> I love halloweeny things and have the old skull Hamish and a bat charm and last year's pouch but the new designs felt very kids halloween party to me. I would totally have gone for the tassel with the eye for example but it has that pumpkin on the other side.



This is interesting, as I feel just the opposite as you Mothbeast.  I don't care for skulls on things and would have purchased the Halloween tassel if it didn't have the evil eye.  I really like just the pumpkin.  I didn't end up ordering anything mostly because of the new shipping policy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> Yes.  Agreed.  I just bought a used Black Bedford Jane on the bay for a great price.  Took a chance on it as the seller said it was her daily bag for a year.  I was hoping the handles would be nice and supple, and they are so I got lucky.


Nice!  A black Jane certainly is a staple, and it's great to find one where you don't have to break in the handles for 6 months!!


----------



## mothbeast

honuhonu said:


> This is interesting, as I feel just the opposite as you Mothbeast.  I don't care for skulls on things and would have purchased the Halloween tassel if it didn't have the evil eye.  I really like just the pumpkin.  I didn't end up ordering anything mostly because of the new shipping policy.



They should have had them as separate tassels then we both would have liked one. Yeah $8 for Fedex Ground is kinda crappy. They are by far the worst of the shipping companies for where I live.


----------



## Reba

Did anyone here attend any Trunk Shows this Fall?  If so, did you see any new styles that haven't been released yet?  Just wondering if we have any small to medium bags to look forward to...


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> Did anyone here attend any Trunk Shows this Fall?  If so, did you see any new styles that haven't been released yet?  Just wondering if we have any small to medium bags to look forward to...


reba and all, check tomorrow afternoon for new releases!  lots of new styles coming.


----------



## dcooney4

ravenangel said:


> reba and all, check tomorrow afternoon for new releases!  lots of new styles coming.



welcome back.


----------



## Reba

Big purse day today, dug out Kingsport Gray City Tote..


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Big purse day today, dug out Kingsport Gray City Tote..
> 
> View attachment 2785170


Love it (and the pineapple...)!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Big purse day today, dug out Kingsport Gray City Tote..
> 
> View attachment 2785170



Love it!  Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## mariposa08

There is new stuff on the mzw site.


----------



## carrieongrove

Holy new bags! I'm liking Tanya (particularly in Topaz Puff) and the Coco Tote. Kara looks perfect but too similar to Clara, which I have (and love). As I'm still on the hunt for a Medium Metro, I could always go in for one of the new metallics. Would have to see in person though. Of course, if Fringe Ivy would go on sale, I'd get it in a heartbeat. I need a sale, I need a sale!


----------



## Reba

Hmm..was just checking out new bags too. Kara is cute. Should be what I am looking for...but, is it too small. (Reba, a.k.a., Goldilocks). Love the front/side organizational pockets, but not sure I have that many mini items to organize. My other brand nylon satchel has some small pockets that are kind of useless. Hmm...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the Eliza, Rome and Metro Backpack. I will definitely be making a few purchases! I like Clove, and really like the camo jacquard. Coco Tote also looks great, but my main primary interest is in Eliza - just not sure whether black or Clove.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carrie, A sale usually starts before Thanksgiving. Last year, I think I got the email for the First Call on the Black Friday sale the Tues or Wed prior to Thanksgiving.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> Carrie, A sale usually starts before Thanksgiving. Last year, I think I got the email for the First Call on the Black Friday sale the Tues or Wed prior to Thanksgiving.


Ah yes, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAll, Eliza will be coming in steel. Dark charcoal with patent trim.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Eliza, Rome and Metro Backpack. I will definitely be making a few purchases! I like Clove, and really like the camo jacquard. Coco Tote also looks great, but my main primary interest is in Eliza - just not sure whether black or Clove.




Won't black Eliza be too much like black Jane or black Frankie...Clove is pretty!  I think you did say you weren't much of a brown fan...is that your hesitation?  You can never have enough basic black..let us know what you decide..


----------



## nyshopaholic

So far on my wish list is something in Garnet - either a small or medium Metro tote or Sutton, the Coco Tote in Steel (want to see the color in person), and the Camo Jacquard Lizzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Won't black Eliza be too much like black Jane or black Frankie...Clove is pretty!  I think you did say you weren't much of a brown fan...is that your hesitation?  You can never have enough basic black..let us know what you decide..


Yeah, I don't really like brown...don't wear it at all. Clove is intriguing, but I need to see it to be sure. I decided to wait for the Steel Eliza. It is only a few weeks away. Eliza looks like the perfect Jane/Frankie hybrid! It has the features I love about both styles. The weight will be the deciding factor.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> So far on my wish list is something in Garnet - either a small or medium Metro tote or Sutton, the Coco Tote in Steel (want to see the color in person), and the Camo Jacquard Lizzy.


Garnet is beautiful! I love that jacquard camo...what a great option for those of us for whom regular camo isn't really practical.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> LuvAll, Eliza will be coming in steel. Dark charcoal with patent trim.


Yes, I think I will wait for that.


----------



## Reba

I love looking at the color and sheen of those Garnet Techno bags, so pretty for Holiday, or just plain pretty!  But that material - I don't know if I trust it. If you zoom in on it, it almost looks wrinkly/snaggy in some areas in their photos...if anyone is lucky enough to see in person...let us know if fabric looks hearty enough. Garnet, after all, is my birthstone...


----------



## dcooney4

I like the kara. I hope I get to see it in real life soon.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I like the kara. I hope I get to see it in real life soon.




If you do get a chance to see, please share your thoughts. Check out the usefulness of the small zip pockets on the outside, are they as useful as say the ones on your Alice?  I used to have an Alice...miss it..shoulder doesn't, but I do. Have a fun day of shopping...thanks.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> If you do get a chance to see, please share your thoughts. Check out the usefulness of the small zip pockets on the outside, are they as useful as say the ones on your Alice?  I used to have an Alice...miss it..shoulder doesn't, but I do. Have a fun day of shopping...thanks.



I find Alice a bit to big for me. Poor alice never gets used. I am wondering if kara would be a better size for me. You might be right about the pockets though. I like the cross body option . I will let you know if I get to see it in person.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I find Alice a bit to big for me. Poor alice never gets used. I am wondering if kara would be a better size for me. You might be right about the pockets though. I like the cross body option . I will let you know if I get to see it in person.




We seem to like similar size bags and features (crossbody, not too big as to hurt achy shoulders), so I will look forward to your review if you do have a chance &#128522;.


----------



## Reba

By the way dcooney, torrential rains had me switching bags today..one of our mutual rainy day faves..Gunmetal Lizzy. &#9748;&#65039;


----------



## charleneh328

Hello everyone. I have purchased Paige in plum, and Lizzy in Bordeaux. I can't decide which I like better, and unfortunately keeping both is not an option. The Lizzy hangs just a bit lower which I Iike, but it's not a deal breaker. Thoughts on these two bags?


----------



## heathero

Camo Lizzy is on my wish list for sure!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> By the way dcooney, torrential rains had me switching bags today..one of our mutual rainy day faves..Gunmetal Lizzy. &#9748;&#65039;



I'm using my gunmetal lizzy today too! That is one bag I won't part with.


----------



## dcooney4

charleneh328 said:


> Hello everyone. I have purchased Paige in plum, and Lizzy in Bordeaux. I can't decide which I like better, and unfortunately keeping both is not an option. The Lizzy hangs just a bit lower which I Iike, but it's not a deal breaker. Thoughts on these two bags?



Put your stuff in each bag and stand in front of the mirror. I love both bags but for me I tend to use lizzy the most. Go with your gut. Which one do you think will work best with the stuff you carry and is the most comfortable on you?


----------



## carrieongrove

Feel free to call me crazy, but I'm just not a fan of the natural leather zipper pulls on the new Metro Backpack (and the Sutton for that matter). On a lighter color bag, it wouldn't be such a big deal, but I feel like it takes away from (cheapens the look of?) the darker colors. I think the Metro Backpack looks fantastic in Steel, but those pulls stick out like a sore thumb. Is it just me?


----------



## Reba

charleneh328 said:


> Hello everyone. I have purchased Paige in plum, and Lizzy in Bordeaux. I can't decide which I like better, and unfortunately keeping both is not an option. The Lizzy hangs just a bit lower which I Iike, but it's not a deal breaker. Thoughts on these two bags?




Can you take pictures of each modeling and we will vote?  Or if not comfortable modeling, just up close of bags?  I have a few Lizzy bags and love. Maybe try each on in front of full length mirror and see which looks more flattering to your body type?  See Pics only thread where Mariposa did with Mia and Lizzy. She likes Mia better on. But you can also lower Lizzy for longer effect...play around, then choose....both are beautiful.


----------



## charleneh328

I ended up keeping the Lizzy. It just felt like it hung a little better. I like the shape better too. I know myself well enough to know that I'll go back for Paige at some time.


----------



## Reba

charleneh328 said:


> I ended up keeping the Lizzy. It just felt like it hung a little better. I like the shape better too. I know myself well enough to know that I'll go back for Paige at some time.




Happy for you. It's a great bag, and am so jealous of that color. The Paige was a great color too, but this color with silver hardware...to die for.  Enjoy.


----------



## dcooney4

charleneh328 said:


> I ended up keeping the Lizzy. It just felt like it hung a little better. I like the shape better too. I know myself well enough to know that I'll go back for Paige at some time.



Congrats! I think you will enjoy it. I have two lizzy bags.


----------



## mariposa08

charleneh328 said:


> I ended up keeping the Lizzy. It just felt like it hung a little better. I like the shape better too. I know myself well enough to know that I'll go back for Paige at some time.




Very nice choice!


----------



## honuhonu

carrieongrove said:


> Feel free to call me crazy, but I'm just not a fan of the natural leather zipper pulls on the new Metro Backpack (and the Sutton for that matter). On a lighter color bag, it wouldn't be such a big deal, but I feel like it takes away from (cheapens the look of?) the darker colors. I think the Metro Backpack looks fantastic in Steel, but those pulls stick out like a sore thumb. Is it just me?




Not crazy at all!  I agree with you 100%. Would love for them to do away with the vachetta leather and make the leather match the color of the Suttons. I hate the leather on the handles too. Have thought about trying to get them professionally dyed  but have not tried yet!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> If you do get a chance to see, please share your thoughts. Check out the usefulness of the small zip pockets on the outside, are they as useful as say the ones on your Alice?  I used to have an Alice...miss it..shoulder doesn't, but I do. Have a fun day of shopping...thanks.



Even though I love cross body bags I've always been curious about the Alice.  So you had one, but didn't love it?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I love looking at the color and sheen of those Garnet Techno bags, so pretty for Holiday, or just plain pretty!  But that material - I don't know if I trust it. If you zoom in on it, it almost looks wrinkly/snaggy in some areas in their photos...if anyone is lucky enough to see in person...let us know if fabric looks hearty enough. Garnet, after all, is my birthstone...



My birthstone too.  I don't love anything though.  If I didn't have the berry Sutton I would probably go for that in garnet.


----------



## carrieongrove

honuhonu said:


> Not crazy at all!  I agree with you 100%. Would love for them to do away with the vachetta leather and make the leather match the color of the Suttons. I hate the leather on the handles too. Have thought about trying to get them professionally dyed  but have not tried yet!


Thank you! Good to know it's not just me. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Even though I love cross body bags I've always been curious about the Alice.  So you had one, but didn't love it?




Actually, it was my first MZW, it was Navy with gold Hardware, and I did love it...used it for a year and a half...and it still looked brand new. Loved the pockets, and the thick flat shoulder straps had a nice 10" drop that worked on heavy coats. But the nerves in my neck are very painful (from my horrid migraine issues) and anything resting there has become intolerable. It was larger but didn't carry too big. I also had a patterned one that I never even got a chance to use. Sold that too.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> My birthstone too.  I don't love anything though.  If I didn't have the berry Sutton I would probably go for that in garnet.




I just think those garnet technos are so fun/ pretty..not very practical..,so in reality..I wouldn't buy..unless I had a smart husband buying a birthstone purse...fat chance &#128540;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I just think those garnet technos are so fun/ pretty..not very practical..,so in reality..I wouldn't buy..unless I had a smart husband buying a birthstone purse...fat chance &#128540;


I love the color, but I think they will stain and snag. Anything involving satin is problematic.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Black Metro Backpack ordered! And found a Moss Jane. Very happy! Also unloading lots of unused or rarely used bags...it's good to clean out some things.

Happy weekend!


----------



## LuvAllBags

charleneh328 said:


> I ended up keeping the Lizzy. It just felt like it hung a little better. I like the shape better too. I know myself well enough to know that I'll go back for Paige at some time.


Great choice! Love the color and Lizzy seems really terrific. I had and sold my Paige. I found it difficult to get things in/out. Lizzy seems to be a much more functional bag.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Actually, it was my first MZW, it was Navy with gold Hardware, and I did love it...used it for a year and a half...and it still looked brand new. Loved the pockets, and the thick flat shoulder straps had a nice 10" drop that worked on heavy coats. But the nerves in my neck are very painful (from my horrid migraine issues) and anything resting there has become intolerable. It was larger but didn't carry too big. I also had a patterned one that I never even got a chance to use. Sold that too.



Sounds like a bag I would like to try out.  Maybe I can find one on ebay.


----------



## dcooney4

I did get to catch a glance at kara today. I did not go in as Dh was done looking at bags for the day, but I did look through the window. It looked very cute but perhaps a bit small for me. I am 5'9" . It was very pretty though. I might change my mind once I get to hold one.


----------



## dcooney4

The Camo fabric looked really nice in real life and very wearable. Though my dh said what is with all the other bags that look like pillows. I had to laugh.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I did get to catch a glance at kara today. I did not go in as Dh was done looking at bags for the day, but I did look through the window. It looked very cute but perhaps a bit small for me. I am 5'9" . It was very pretty though. I might change my mind once I get to hold one.




So close yet a pooped out husband...totally get that!  I am a hair under 5'8", probably would look too dainty on my frame too. Hope you had a fun outing.


----------



## jwrightmc

Hi all!  I went up to the MZW flagship store yesterday in NYC.  I took a bunch of photos and will try posting them here. . First is the Kara in clove.  What a cute bag!  But it is small andI have no idea what tiny trinkets one would put in the small zip pockets!  The second pic is the Kara in front of a Hayley, so you can see the size.


----------



## jwrightmc

Sorry...I can't seem to be able to upload 2 photos at once.  Here is the Kara in front of a Hayley


----------



## jwrightmc

Here are the camo jacquard items. This pattern is so, so pretty!  This is the Chelsea weekender


----------



## jwrightmc

Rome bag


----------



## jwrightmc

Camo Marlena


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> Sorry...I can't seem to be able to upload 2 photos at once.  Here is the Kara in front of a Hayley



They are adorable though. I bought two bags yesterday from other companies so by the time we walked past the Christopher St shop my dh was done looking at bags but I did see the black kara through the window and thought it was adorable. Just wish it was a tiny bit bigger. I really liked the camo stuff in the window too. Did you get to feel the camo fabric? I  was wondering what it was like.


----------



## jwrightmc

Chelsea travel case and Chelsea tote


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> Chelsea travel case and Chelsea tote



So pretty!


----------



## jwrightmc

Chelsea travel bag


----------



## jwrightmc

The glittery stuff.....it is NOT coated, so the feel is fairly rough.  I don't see how this would hold up with any kind of regular use!  But boy it is pretty! . Here is the Lara


----------



## jwrightmc

dcooney4 said:


> They are adorable though. I bought two bags yesterday from other companies so by the time we walked past the Christopher St shop my dh was done looking at bags but I did see the black kara through the window and thought it was adorable. Just wish it was a tiny bit bigger. I really liked the camo stuff in the window too. Did you get to feel the camo fabric? I  was wondering what it was like.


The camo is the regular bedford nylon....feels just like any other bag.


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> The camo is the regular bedford nylon....feels just like any other bag.



That is fantastic. I was hoping it was. Thank you!


----------



## jwrightmc

Clove Coco tote


----------



## jwrightmc

Clove Coco regular bag


----------



## carrieongrove

jwrightmc said:


> Camo Marlena


Love Marlena in Camo! These pics are awesome. Thanks so much!!


----------



## jwrightmc

Metro black lacquer.  The feel is a bit 'plasticky' but not as bad as those Bloomingdale's bags.  But the bag kinda squeaks like patent leather does when moved, which would drive me crazy.


----------



## jwrightmc

carrieongrove said:


> Love Marlena in Camo! These pics are awesome. Thanks so much!!


I don't like black bags as a rule, have never had any interest in camo and don't like patent leather...but these camo bags are stunning and I plan on getting the Lizzy at some point!


----------



## jwrightmc

How I left without this Lizzy camo, I just don't know!  It will be mine someday!


----------



## jwrightmc

Back of Lizzy


----------



## jwrightmc

Inside of Lizzy.  Love the red!


----------



## jwrightmc

And here's what I came home with....the not yet listed leopard Lara wallet!  It is so cute!


----------



## jwrightmc

Inside of wallet.  Love that the whole thing is leopard print!


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> Inside of wallet.  Love that the whole thing is leopard print!



Love love this wallet! It makes finding it in your bag easy too!


----------



## jwrightmc

dcooney4 said:


> Love love this wallet! It makes finding it in your bag easy too!


I love it too!


----------



## jwrightmc

Clove Ingrid wallet.  It can hold a ton for its' compact size!


----------



## jwrightmc

Inside of Ingrid


----------



## jwrightmc

Clove Eliza


----------



## jwrightmc

Anthracite Francis tote.  Color seems very close to last year's magnet.


----------



## jwrightmc

And I did get a celebration tassel to put on my plum Paige!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Great pics!! Thanks for posting! Congrats on your purchases...you picked up some really fun items. Love that wallet. I have a weakness for leopard print.


----------



## dcblam

jwrightmc said:


> Inside of wallet.  Love that the whole thing is leopard print!



You are so AWESOME to post these pics!!!!

Would love a the camo Lizzy as well AND this leopard wallet - why is it not being sold on line????  Any info on this?


----------



## jwrightmc

dcblam said:


> You are so AWESOME to post these pics!!!!
> 
> Would love a the camo Lizzy as well AND this leopard wallet - why is it not being sold on line????  Any info on this?


Steel bedford and leopard leather goods should be posted next, according to the extremely accommodating salesguy, Jay. ). I just got lucky that he had the wallet in the store already.


----------



## Reba

jwrightmc said:


> Hi all!  I went up to the MZW flagship store yesterday in NYC.  I took a bunch of photos and will try posting them here. . First is the Kara in clove.  What a cute bag!  But it is small andI have no idea what tiny trinkets one would put in the small zip pockets!  The second pic is the Kara in front of a Hayley, so you can see the size.




Looks like you had a fun day. Thank you for sharing all the pictures and comments. It is so helpful to those of us who don't have that opportunity. Glad you found some items that you loved enough to take home, and some others for you wish list.


----------



## jwrightmc

Reba said:


> Looks like you had a fun day. Thank you for sharing all the pictures and comments. It is so helpful to those of us who don't have that opportunity. Glad you found some items that you loved enough to take home, and some others for you wish list.


I'm glad to do it and hope my pics are helpful to those that can't see this stuff in person.    I am lucky that I live close enough to NYC that I can go there for the day.  I had a great time!


----------



## nyshopaholic

jwrightmc said:


> Clove Coco tote



Thank you so much for this photo! What did you think of it? I'm considering the Coco tote in the Steel Bedford when it's released because I have way too many brown bags. 

Do you think it would make a good medium sized commuter bag for work? The largest MZ  Wallace I have is the Plum Jane Tote, so I'm really looking for something around the same size as that.


----------



## hipnycmom

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you so much for this photo! What did you think of it? I'm considering the Coco tote in the Steel Bedford when it's released because I have way too many brown bags.
> 
> Do you think it would make a good medium sized commuter bag for work? The largest MZ  Wallace I have is the Plum Jane Tote, so I'm really looking for something around the same size as that.



I just bought the Clove Coco tote and I think it is a really good sized bag. It is just big enough - not too big and not too small. The love the long strap drop and the extra-wide messenger strap. I also really like the deep front and back outside pockets. I think it would make an excellent work and travel bag. I don't have the Jane though so I wouldn't be able to compare.


----------



## nyshopaholic

hipnycmom said:


> I just bought the Clove Coco tote and I think it is a really good sized bag. It is just big enough - not too big and not too small. The love the long strap drop and the extra-wide messenger strap. I also really like the deep front and back outside pockets. I think it would make an excellent work and travel bag. I don't have the Jane though so I wouldn't be able to compare.



Thank you for your insight! I'm glad to hear about the long strap drop and the extra wide messenger strap, since it will need to fit over my winter coat. The rounded handles on the Jane Tote tend to hurt my shoulders if I load it up too much. I'm planning on stashing my metro card and phone in the outside pockets for easy access.


----------



## pandorabox

Has anyone seen this? Would love to knows thoughts. I think I really like it. Lol. It's such a pretty cushy red.  

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7701029-0000/garnet-techno-puff-anouk


----------



## jwrightmc

pandorabox said:


> Has anyone seen this? Would love to knows thoughts. I think I really like it. Lol. It's such a pretty cushy red.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7701029-0000/garnet-techno-puff-anouk


Yes, I saw it when I visited the store.  The satin is not very thick, and since I have cats, I would never bring any bag this delicate into my home. .  Plus, because the satin is on the thinner side, it seems to bunch up or gather at the seams and my overall impression was not a good one.  The colors are gorgeous however and maybe as a special occasion bag it would be fine, but the seams would still bother me.   Hope this helps!  I did not take any photos of those bags....sorry....


----------



## Reba

hipnycmom said:


> I just bought the Clove Coco tote and I think it is a really good sized bag. It is just big enough - not too big and not too small. The love the long strap drop and the extra-wide messenger strap. I also really like the deep front and back outside pockets. I think it would make an excellent work and travel bag. I don't have the Jane though so I wouldn't be able to compare.




I hope you enjoy your new bag. Love that new color, and those flat leather straps look comfy.


----------



## carrieongrove

jwrightmc said:


> Yes, I saw it when I visited the store.  The satin is not very thick, and since I have cats, I would never bring any bag this delicate into my home. .  Plus, because the satin is on the thinner side, it seems to bunch up or gather at the seams and my overall impression was not a good one.  The colors are gorgeous however and maybe as a special occasion bag it would be fine, but the seams would still bother me.   Hope this helps!  I did not take any photos of those bags....sorry....



Wah! I had my eye on topaz. Good news for my wallet I guess. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pandorabox

jwrightmc said:


> Yes, I saw it when I visited the store.  The satin is not very thick, and since I have cats, I would never bring any bag this delicate into my home. .  Plus, because the satin is on the thinner side, it seems to bunch up or gather at the seams and my overall impression was not a good one.  The colors are gorgeous however and maybe as a special occasion bag it would be fine, but the seams would still bother me.   Hope this helps!  I did not take any photos of those bags....sorry....



Yes. That is super helpful. What a bummer. I would love to see in person. Overall I am curious to see all MZ in person.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I received my Metro backpack. Love it! Not as large as expected. My large Metro Tote combined with the backpack will be perfect for weekend getaways. They are a matching set.


----------



## hipnycmom

Reba said:


> I hope you enjoy your new bag. Love that new color, and those flat leather straps look comfy.



Thank you! I haven't had a chance to wear it yet but I do love the straps and the strap drop is truly perfect for fall/winter


----------



## hipnycmom

I also ordered the Rome tote and I was really sad to see that the trim was black patent (I am not a big fan of black patent leather). It is otherwise perfect - a lot lighter than I expected, a really good size, hangs very nicely, and such a lovely pattern.  It is super cute but I just know the patent will bother me so I am sending it back. I'm pretty sure the combination will make others really happy though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hipnycmom said:


> I also ordered the Rome tote and I was really sad to see that the trim was black patent (I am not a big fan of black patent leather). It is otherwise perfect - a lot lighter than I expected, a really good size, hangs very nicely, and such a lovely pattern.  It is super cute but I just know the patent will bother me so I am sending it back. I'm pretty sure the combination will make others really happy though.


Thanks for sharing this...I would have the concern that patent would eventually crack on the top of a drawstring style bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hipnycmom said:


> I just bought the Clove Coco tote and I think it is a really good sized bag. It is just big enough - not too big and not too small. The love the long strap drop and the extra-wide messenger strap. I also really like the deep front and back outside pockets. I think it would make an excellent work and travel bag. I don't have the Jane though so I wouldn't be able to compare.


Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## justwatchin

jwrightmc said:


> Inside of wallet.  Love that the whole thing is leopard print!


Love this!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm still loving the Mia.  Switched to the ink stud (posted a picture in the pics thread) that I bought around the same time as the black Mia, but never got a chance to use.
> 
> For the longest time I thought it would be too tall on me since I'm short, but I love it.  I also *REALLY LOVE *that I can put two thermos funtainer bottles (my kids use these for water) in the front pocket and they not only fit together, but they stay upright.




Mariposa, I was thinking about this...since Mia is a little longer, and looked so nice on you, have you had chance to try on the Andi style?  It has all those pockets for water bottles too. Not really trying to sell you a bag..I have just wondered about this one on and off for myself too. Kept thinking it looked too long when on crossbody, but then remembered how good Mia looked on you. Just wondering if you have seen/tried on in real life...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa, I was thinking about this...since Mia is a little longer, and looked so nice on you, have you had chance to try on the Andi style?  It has all those pockets for water bottles too. Not really trying to sell you a bag..I have just wondered about this one on and off for myself too. Kept thinking it looked too long when on crossbody, but then remembered how good Mia looked on you. Just wondering if you have seen/tried on in real life...



I'll have to look at it.  The water bottle pockets would be so nice!  I'm not anywhere near a store that carries mzw so everything I buy has to be done online.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'll have to look at it.  The water bottle pockets would be so nice!  I'm not anywhere near a store that carries mzw so everything I buy has to be done online.




I have very limited selection to look at in person. If Andi was in a fun color, with silver hardware at Nordstrom's, maybe I would try...still stuck on that Bordeaux color..love color for Winter...not sure Baby Jane wouldn't annoy me without crossbody strap...but really shouldn't buy yet another Lizzy!  Maybe no new bag?  So sad...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'll have to look at it.  The water bottle pockets would be so nice!  I'm not anywhere near a store that carries mzw so everything I buy has to be done online.




I see on Pics thread you have a Bordeaux bag. Which style is it, and what are your thoughts of the color?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I see on Pics thread you have a Bordeaux bag. Which style is it, and what are your thoughts of the color?



LOVE the color.  It's really gorgeous IRL.  I bought the Frankie and would probably buy the Kate in bordeaux if it makes it to a sale.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> LOVE the color.  It's really gorgeous IRL.  I bought the Frankie and would probably buy the Kate in bordeaux if it makes it to a sale.




Is Frankie as heavy as others have said?  And, when you have a chance..days away chance..model pics please..you're so good. Hope you enjoy.    Now I really won't want to let that color go...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Is Frankie as heavy as others have said?  And, when you have a chance..days away chance..model pics please..you're so good. Hope you enjoy.    Now I really won't want to let that color go...



It's heavier than a lot of their bags, but it's such a pretty bag that I couldn't resist....  It's not as heavy as the Francis with the lock so that's a plus.  I'll do some model pics for you!


----------



## ladybugladybug

Hi Everyone,

I'm very new to MZ Wallace...OK, I just found out about the brand yesterday. :giggles:

I'm loving the Lizzy in Espresso.

My questions:

Is the Expresso a stock color or is it limited?

Should I be buying sooner rather than later?

Thanks for the help.
jen


----------



## mariposa08

ladybugladybug said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to MZ Wallace...OK, I just found out about the brand yesterday. :giggles:
> 
> I'm loving the Lizzy in Espresso.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> Is the Expresso a stock color or is it limited?
> 
> Should I be buying sooner rather than later?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> jen


Welcome!    

It's a seasonal color.  Unless it sells out it will go on sale in at the end of the season (likely January). If it does sell out then it's gone and the only way to get one would be if someone put it on ebay or one of the boutiques that sells mzw has them in stock.

They have some fun sales that go on for Black Friday and during December.  I don't know if Espresso will be discounted at any point during that time, but it's worth watching.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone gotten a chance to see the Kara up close ? It looked small through the window, but I love the satchel shape with the crossbody option.


----------



## Reba

New Steel bags are up on MZW website.


----------



## ravenangel

Reba said:


> New Steel bags are up on MZW website.


my eliza in steel will be here this week! can't wait. I just organized my bags, again. some are going to have to get sold. too, too many!having a hard time deciding which to let go of. probably mahogany Lizzy and emerald belle to start. bought too many new bags this season. Luckily, other than steel, not liking too much of the holiday selection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> my eliza in steel will be here this week! can't wait. I just organized my bags, again. some are going to have to get sold. too, too many!having a hard time deciding which to let go of. probably mahogany Lizzy and emerald belle to start. bought too many new bags this season. Luckily, other than steel, not liking too much of the holiday selection.


I understand this problem...lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The Garnet and Sahara metros are growing on me...the Sahara reminds me of the Caramel Fleck that sold out in a flash a few years ago. 

I am picking up a Steel Eliza sometime this week. I am unsure how I feel about the patent trim. Hope it's a subdued patent. I believe I will love the bag style unless it's super heavy. It combines all of my fave MZ bag qualities.

Will be carrying my Moss Jane today! I love this color...this is a lesson to me to get the colors I love when they are actually readily available! So that means I will need to grab a Bordeaux Jane soon. The Jane is my perfect bag...I always go back to it. 

Happy Sunday everyone! Hope it's warmer where you are...I woke up to 35 degrees. Ugh!


----------



## ladybugladybug

mariposa08 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It's a seasonal color.  Unless it sells out it will go on sale in at the end of the season (likely January). If it does sell out then it's gone and the only way to get one would be if someone put it on ebay or one of the boutiques that sells mzw has them in stock.
> 
> They have some fun sales that go on for Black Friday and during December.  I don't know if Espresso will be discounted at any point during that time, but it's worth watching.



Thanks for the help, mariposa08!

I love the espresso so much, I don't think I can take the chance that it might sell out and I might miss it.


----------



## Reba

Nordstrom has a sale on Wednesday...any chance of any MZW's being included?  Probably not. Am seriously debating Baby Jane purchase. We had first snow of the season yesterday...just a few inches, but it was windy too. I wore a slippery nylon jacket out doing errands and was wishing for a crook of arm bag rather than slipping down shoulder bag; and sometimes with layers and heavier coats crossbody can be cumbersome.


----------



## Reba

There are some new MZW bags on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## justwatchin

I've been debating getting the small metro tote but the small still looks fairly large in some modeling pics. I would love some opinions from anyone that owns one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> I've been debating getting the small metro tote but the small still looks fairly large in some modeling pics. I would love some opinions from anyone that owns one.


I love the Small Metro! It is really a medium sized bag...and the straps do not fit over the shoulder.


----------



## dcooney4

Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today? I pulled out my Baby jane in Currant. Not the best photo in the world but it is not even 7 am yet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today? I pulled out my Baby jane in Currant. Not the best photo in the world but it is not even 7 am yet.




Love your Baby Jane. Currant is such a beautiful color. I am using Kingsport Gray Lizzy today....


----------



## Reba

Photos not loading..app issue..maybe later...


----------



## mariposa08

I've been trying to rotate my bags more.  Using my berry Hayley right now.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today? I pulled out my Baby jane in Currant. Not the best photo in the world but it is not even 7 am yet.



Really gorgeous!


----------



## carrieongrove

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz Wallace are you wearing today? I pulled out my Baby jane in Currant. Not the best photo in the world but it is not even 7 am yet.



Mini Frida in Cardamom. I love the crossbody and shoulder strap combo. It's turned out to be a great bag for me (and my daughter likes playing w the fringe ).


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Photos not loading..app issue..maybe later...







Working now...enjoying everyone's pretty bags...


----------



## jwrightmc

Reba said:


> View attachment 2797514
> 
> 
> Working now...enjoying everyone's pretty bags...


Wow!  That's a pretty Lizzy!  Love that color!


----------



## jwrightmc

I cannot seem to put my new pony small Sutton down. . Still has the Halloween accoutrements attached!


----------



## Reba

jwrightmc said:


> I cannot seem to put my new pony small Sutton down. . Still has the Halloween accoutrements attached!




Thank you for Lizzy love... I love your Halloween decked out mini Sutton. So cute. Do you find that bag roomy enough for everyday purse needs?


----------



## renza

I'm loving everyone's bags today!


----------



## jwrightmc

Reba said:


> Thank you for Lizzy love... I love your Halloween decked out mini Sutton. So cute. Do you find that bag roomy enough for everyday purse needs?


Yes!  This small Sutton is larger than a Paige, my go-to bag right now.  It easily holds my full size iPad, I have a medium savoy with glasses, etc. in it, my new Lara wallet, my bat pouch from Halloween, a water bottle and other assorted items, with room left over!  It is a great size for me, so, so light and has the crossbody strap option.  I so wish it was a normal production item for MZW.  I don't understand why it isn't.


----------



## carrieongrove

jwrightmc said:


> I cannot seem to put my new pony small Sutton down. . Still has the Halloween accoutrements attached!


Super cute!!


----------



## Reba

jwrightmc said:


> Yes!  This small Sutton is larger than a Paige, my go-to bag right now.  It easily holds my full size iPad, I have a medium savoy with glasses, etc. in it, my new Lara wallet, my bat pouch from Halloween, a water bottle and other assorted items, with room left over!  It is a great size for me, so, so light and has the crossbody strap option.  I so wish it was a normal production item for MZW.  I don't understand why it isn't.




It really is so cute and must be so light weight.  It seemed to go really quick when they had it as a special, and they have expanded on all the other segments of the quilted line...maybe they are saving some for Holiday shopping surprises...just when we think we're done spending for the season they will tempt us with some great "gotta have it" color mini...&#127877;


----------



## jwrightmc

Reba said:


> It really is so cute and must be so light weight.  It seemed to go really quick when they had it as a special, and they have expanded on all the other segments of the quilted line...maybe they are saving some for Holiday shopping surprises...just when we think we're done spending for the season they will tempt us with some great "gotta have it" color mini...&#127877;


I would buy another one in a minute!  Unless the color/pattern was just totally not to my liking...which seems unlikely....lol...


----------



## dcooney4

Wow , I love everyone's bags today! That Kingsport lizzy with the charm is so cute. I too wish they made the small sutton in other colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving today's bags! Moss Jane for me today! Love the color.


----------



## carrieongrove

One day I will take a photo outside of my closet, but until then...

Today I'm using Gunmetal Britt - perfect for holding files for evening work meeting.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> One day I will take a photo outside of my closet, but until then...
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm using Gunmetal Britt - perfect for holding files for evening work meeting.




Sounds like you have a long day ahead of you. You look ready to handle the day though, Britt looks great on you.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Sounds like you have a long day ahead of you. You look ready to handle the day though, Britt looks great on you.


Thank you!


----------



## lovemybabes

I just purchased a Navy Hayley from a dear friend, and I am in LOVE with the size and color of this bag! 

I was using my Steel Belle, and loved the roomy feel of it, but this one is just perfect as a crossbody.


----------



## mariposa08

lovemybabes said:


> I just purchased a Navy Hayley from a dear friend, and I am in LOVE with the size and color of this bag!
> 
> I was using my Steel Belle, and loved the roomy feel of it, but this one is just perfect as a crossbody.



 

Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lovemybabes said:


> I just purchased a Navy Hayley from a dear friend, and I am in LOVE with the size and color of this bag!
> 
> I was using my Steel Belle, and loved the roomy feel of it, but this one is just perfect as a crossbody.


Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Today I used my medium Metro Tote in Navy/Black colorblock.  Squee!  It the perfect work bag for me!  I was able to put all my regular stuff, plus umbrella, library book and lunch bag inside with so much ease and room to spare.  I've been toting a breast pump to work and had a lot of 'bag drama' trying to fit everything other than the pump in one bag.  I'm soooo glad I found a lightweight solution.  I may need to get more metro totes! :greengrin:


----------



## bensmom243

carrieongrove said:


> One day I will take a photo outside of my closet, but until then...
> 
> Today I'm using Gunmetal Britt - perfect for holding files for evening work meeting.



Your bag is beautiful, but I have serious closet envy!


----------



## carrieongrove

bensmom243 said:


> Your bag is beautiful, but I have serious closet envy!


It needs a good cleaning but thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> Today I used my medium Metro Tote in Navy/Black colorblock.  Squee!  It the perfect work bag for me!  I was able to put all my regular stuff, plus umbrella, library book and lunch bag inside with so much ease and room to spare.  I've been toting a breast pump to work and had a lot of 'bag drama' trying to fit everything other than the pump in one bag.  I'm soooo glad I found a lightweight solution.  I may need to get more metro totes! :greengrin:


That's awesome! I love the Metros. They are so easy to carry!


----------



## dcooney4

I have yet to buy a metro. I am really hoping they come out with the small sutton in a dark color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have yet to buy a metro. I am really hoping they come out with the small sutton in a dark color.


Maybe it will be included in the Advent Sale again. I love that sale!


----------



## dcooney4

Me too! The advent sale and the egg hunt is when I do the most damage.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcooney4 said:


> I have yet to buy a metro. I am really hoping they come out with the small sutton in a dark color.


Totally agree, though I'm also (still) considering a Medium Metro. I like the size and the shoulder carry. 

Can't wait for Advent (says the Jewish girl)!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Me too! The advent sale and the egg hunt is when I do the most damage.


Yes - Advent always gets me at least twice...and that is after I have bought something from the Black Friday Sale.

What do we think will be in the Black Friday sale? They have a lot of bags right now. I am thinking Fern, Plum, Cocoa, Ruby and they will bring back some Spring bags that were stashed away.


----------



## dcooney4

I have not a clue what will be in it. It will be fun though.


----------



## hipnycmom

jwrightmc said:


> I cannot seem to put my new pony small Sutton down. . Still has the Halloween accoutrements attached!



Love this! I can't believe I missed this one. I have the small sutton in Kingsport and would buy another color in a heartbeat. I wish they would make more!


----------



## jwrightmc

hipnycmom said:


> Love this! I can't believe I missed this one. I have the small sutton in Kingsport and would buy another color in a heartbeat. I wish they would make more!


You and me both!  Why doesn't MZW make the small sutton part of their regular stock??  I have no idea!


----------



## hipnycmom

I know! It I easily my most carried bag among the many I have bought from them.


----------



## EmmieMc

hipnycmom said:


> I just bought the Clove Coco tote and I think it is a really good sized bag. It is just big enough - not too big and not too small. The love the long strap drop and the extra-wide messenger strap. I also really like the deep front and back outside pockets. I think it would make an excellent work and travel bag. I don't have the Jane though so I wouldn't be able to compare.



What do you think of the Clove color?
Emmie


----------



## EmmieMc

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Lizzy and the Paige? the Paige measurement is taller in height but otherwise very close.  Why would you choose one over the other?

Also, what does everyone think of the Clove color? Is it truly brown or more taupeish?
Emmie


----------



## hipnycmom

EmmieMc said:


> What do you think of the Clove color?
> Emmie



I love the color. It is both basic/neutral but also eye-catching. It works with pretty much any outfit and is really flattering on. It may be my favorite of their taupes.


----------



## hipnycmom

EmmieMc said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Lizzy and the Paige? the Paige measurement is taller in height but otherwise very close.  Why would you choose one over the other?
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of the Clove color? Is it truly brown or more taupeish?
> Emmie



I have the Lizzy and had a Paige - I never got to use the paige. I find it just too small in general. It also only offers the 1 adjustable strap and I found the front pockets both too small and yet too bulky. The Lizzy is more boxy (a good thing, in my opinion). It is very similar in shape and size to the first Prada nylon messenger bag that I owned many years ago, which I wore everywhere. I find that even though the Lizzy is small, the compartments are quite large. The front pocket holds quite a lot. I also prefer the organization of the Lizzy to the Paige.  The Lizzy has a short leather shoulder strap as well as a long adjustable fabric strap.

As for Clove, it is really in between brown and taupe - too light to be a true brown, but richer than your average taupe. I hope this helps.


----------



## EmmieMc

hipnycmom said:


> I have the Lizzy and had a Paige - I never got to use the paige. I find it just too small in general. It also only offers the 1 adjustable strap and I found the front pockets both too small and yet too bulky. The Lizzy is more boxy (a good thing, in my opinion). It is very similar in shape and size to the first Prada nylon messenger bag that I owned many years ago, which I wore everywhere. I find that even though the Lizzy is small, the compartments are quite large. The front pocket holds quite a lot. I also prefer the organization of the Lizzy to the Paige.  The Lizzy has a short leather shoulder strap as well as a long adjustable fabric strap.
> 
> As for Clove, it is really in between brown and taupe - too light to be a true brown, but richer than your average taupe. I hope this helps.



That helps tremendously! Thanks.
Emmie


----------



## charleneh328

When I was choosing between the two, the Lizzy hung a little lower on me which I liked. I'm 5'8.


----------



## Reba

Finally decided I needed that Baby Jane in Bordeaux....ordered from Nordstrom. It arrived. Was wrapped in plastic marked "baby" paperwork says "baby", but it's not a baby. Called MZW, Nordstrom has this listed incorrectly. It's just a Jane. Too big for me. &#128546;


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Finally decided I needed that Baby Jane in Bordeaux....ordered from Nordstrom. It arrived. Was wrapped in plastic marked "baby" paperwork says "baby", but it's not a baby. Called MZW, Nordstrom has this listed incorrectly. It's just a Jane. Too big for me. &#128546;


So disappointing! Are they shipping the real thing?


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> So disappointing! Are they shipping the real thing?




The real thing never existed. MZW confirmed that Baby Jane wasn't made in that color. Somehow Nordstrom labeled it wrong on their paperwork and computer.  I thought it was weird that it was $20 more than the other Baby Jane colors, but thought maybe it was an exclusive color price...not. It is just the Jane price. So, if anyone is looking for the big Jane, now you know where to get one on their next double or triple points day.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Finally decided I needed that Baby Jane in Bordeaux....ordered from Nordstrom. It arrived. Was wrapped in plastic marked "baby" paperwork says "baby", but it's not a baby. Called MZW, Nordstrom has this listed incorrectly. It's just a Jane. Too big for me. &#128546;



That's so disappointing!  I'm sorry!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> The real thing never existed. MZW confirmed that Baby Jane wasn't made in that color. Somehow Nordstrom labeled it wrong on their paperwork and computer.  I thought it was weird that it was $20 more than the other Baby Jane colors, but thought maybe it was an exclusive color price...not. It is just the Jane price. So, if anyone is looking for the big Jane, now you know where to get one on their next double or triple points day.


OMG! A phantom bag! Sorry. Such a bummer. 

I guess even the mighty Nordies makes a mistake now and then.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> OMG! A phantom bag! Sorry. Such a bummer.
> 
> I guess even the mighty Nordies makes a mistake now and then.




I knew this was the place to come for some bag sympathy...  Really is such a bummer...I don't buy very often, and usually torture over my decisions...all the thought I put into that darn bag...and it doesn't even exist..the universe telling me something?


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> I knew this was the place to come for some bag sympathy...  Really is such a bummer...I don't buy very often, and usually torture over my decisions...all the thought I put into that darn bag...and it doesn't even exist..the universe telling me something?


I totally get it. I've been torturing myself as well...to Metro or not to Metro.

We could get all metaphysical about it. Or we could chalk it up to human error. I could go either way, depending on the type of day I'm having.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> I totally get it. I've been torturing myself as well...to Metro or not to Metro.
> 
> We could get all metaphysical about it. Or we could chalk it up to human error. I could go either way, depending on the type of day I'm having.




Or maybe, instead of torturing over every little purchase, we should shop with reckless abandon...&#128522;&#128092;....daydream


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Or maybe, instead of torturing over every little purchase, we should shop with reckless abandon...&#128522;&#128092;....daydream


Yes! Credit card bills be damned!


----------



## dcooney4

Sorry to hear that! Can you take a picture before you send it back please.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry to hear that! Can you take a picture before you send it back please.




Unboxed just for you dcooney.....


----------



## Reba

That pic was without flash. Doesn't look that purple IRL. I like the color as a real neutral for wardrobe sake, but it isn't a stop in your tracks pretty color. But if it were too much of a stand alone color it wouldn't be such a wardrobe workhorse. A great basic without being black, navy or blah tan. Oh well...goodbye Bordeaux ...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> That pic was without flash. Doesn't look that purple IRL. I like the color as a real neutral for wardrobe sake, but it isn't a stop in your tracks pretty color. But if it were too much of a stand alone color it wouldn't be such a wardrobe workhorse. A great basic without being black, navy or blah tan. Oh well...goodbye Bordeaux ...



It's so pretty.  I'm bummed for you.  It's really too bad they didn't do more in bordeaux.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It's so pretty.  I'm bummed for you.  It's really too bad they didn't do more in bordeaux.




Thanks.  Well you have your Bordeaux bag. I think your pic in the pics only thread comparing it to your Currant and Concord is probably the best representation of the color (for anyone else that is wondering).  Maybe this means I will hit something else on a great sale sometime soon..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Unboxed just for you dcooney.....
> 
> View attachment 2804679



It is a stunning color! I am sorry it is not a baby Jane . Thank you for taking the picture.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thanks.  Well you have your Bordeaux bag. I think your pic in the pics only thread comparing it to your Currant and Concord is probably the best representation of the color (for anyone else that is wondering).  Maybe this means I will hit something else on a great sale sometime soon..



Yes something great for the advent sale might catch your eye!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sorry to hear that, Reba. Maybe you will find a great Baby Jane during the Black Friday or Advent sales.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Finally decided I needed that Baby Jane in Bordeaux....ordered from Nordstrom. It arrived. Was wrapped in plastic marked "baby" paperwork says "baby", but it's not a baby. Called MZW, Nordstrom has this listed incorrectly. It's just a Jane. Too big for me. &#128546;


I also ordered the Baby Jane in Bordeaux from Nordstrom website about 3 weeks ago and it seemed so big and when i looked at the tag it says "Jane" on it.. I really like the color and I will keep it i can use it as a travel bag but i still want the Baby Jane tho hopefully they come with some nice colors for spring


----------



## Reba

tua08366 said:


> I also ordered the Baby Jane in Bordeaux from Nordstrom website about 3 weeks ago and it seemed so big and when i looked at the tag it says "Jane" on it.. I really like the color and I will keep it i can use it as a travel bag but i still want the Baby Jane tho hopefully they come with some nice colors for spring




Well I am glad you had a use for it!  I see the website is being revised today. I am sure there will be more new pretty colors yet to come...


----------



## dcooney4

I saw the steel Kara today and it was very pretty. Though a bit to small for me.


----------



## sallyca

I see the new Chelsea totes in metallic just got posted. I like the look of them but am worried that the handles in a patent leather will be too slippery. I hate it when shoulder tote handles skitter off all the time.  Any thoughts?  Do you think they will be okay?


----------



## handbag*girl

I couldn't resist &#8230; I just ordered the Steel Lexi Wallet and Bedford Ines (cosmetic case) and the Camo Chelsea Cosmetic Case. I am thinking about ordering the Chelsea Weekender n Black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I couldn't resist &#8230; I just ordered the Steel Lexi Wallet and Bedford Ines (cosmetic case) and the Camo Chelsea Cosmetic Case. I am thinking about ordering the Chelsea Weekender n Black.


Congrats! I love my Ines. I am a big fan of their other cosmetic cases too, but I have been using the Butterfly Ines and I have really taken to it. It is sleeker than the others, but still has some inside pockets for organization.


----------



## bibliothekarin

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! I love my Ines. I am a big fan of their other cosmetic cases too, but I have been using the Butterfly Ines and I have really taken to it. It is sleeker than the others, but still has some inside pockets for organization.



I've been using my medium MZW cosmetic case and I can't believe I went all these years without one!  It's nice to keep all my little stuff in one central location.  I may get a larger one so I can bring a toothbrush to work.  The Butterfly Ines looks gorgeous.

I know I'm in the minority, but I'm not really keen on the Holiday collection at all.  But I'm really looking forward to the Fall merchandise going on sale. Ruby, Bordeaux, Plum, and Midnight might make their way to my closet.


----------



## handbag*girl

I just pulled the trigger and bought the Chelsea Weekender Tote in Black. I ordered it from Bloomies thus got 20% off from their Friends and Family Sale. I travel quite a bit and plan to use this for travel and the gym.


----------



## handbag*girl

bibliothekarin said:


> I've been using my medium MZW cosmetic case and I can't believe I went all these years without one!  It's nice to keep all my little stuff in one central location.  I may get a larger one so I can bring a toothbrush to work.  The Butterfly Ines looks gorgeous.
> 
> I know I'm in the minority, but I'm not really keen on the Holiday collection at all.  But I'm really looking forward to the Fall merchandise going on sale. Ruby, Bordeaux, Plum, and Midnight might make their way to my closet.



Yeah  I'm not sure about the Holiday collection either. I wish I could see them in person.


----------



## mariposa08

bibliothekarin said:


> I've been using my medium MZW cosmetic case and I can't believe I went all these years without one!  It's nice to keep all my little stuff in one central location.  I may get a larger one so I can bring a toothbrush to work.  The Butterfly Ines looks gorgeous.
> 
> I know I'm in the minority, but I'm not really keen on the Holiday collection at all.  But I'm really looking forward to the Fall merchandise going on sale. Ruby, Bordeaux, Plum, and Midnight might make their way to my closet.


I feel the same about the holiday stuff, but can't wait for the sales to start on the fall stuff. The fall colors are gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today I saw Steel Kara and Steel Chelsea, and some of the Nutmeg bags. Kara is VERY small. It is smaller than Clara and really only for someone that likes micro bags. It's really cute!  I am not loving the Steel patent trim. It's ok, not overly exciting. It does dress up the nylon, which is nice. Nutmeg is a beautiful color if you like brown. It is probably my fave MZ brown in a few years, as it tends toward bronze.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariposa, completely agree with this! Loved Fall but not excited about Holiday as of yet. Maybe they will have some surprises in store in Dec.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Today I saw Steel Kara and Steel Chelsea, and some of the Nutmeg bags. Kara is VERY small. It is smaller than Clara and really only for someone that likes micro bags. It's really cute!  I am not loving the Steel patent trim. It's ok, not overly exciting. It does dress up the nylon, which is nice. Nutmeg is a beautiful color if you like brown. It is probably my fave MZ brown in a few years, as it tends toward bronze.



Do you mean clove?  I wasn't interested in it at all until I realized they put saffiano leather on it.  Now I keep looking at it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Do you mean clove?  I wasn't interested in it at all until I realized they put saffiano leather on it.  Now I keep looking at it.




Sorry, yes, clove.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I realized what I saw yesterday was actually the Bronze and Gunmetal Twill Chelsea totes...the new Holiday metallics. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving the new Leopard items! I am a sucker for Leopard.


----------



## Reba

Check out the Medium Metro Floral on Nordstrom.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Check out the Medium Metro Floral on Nordstrom.



wow that's so cool that they made another one.  I bought the floral metro from last spring so of course I don't need this one, but I love anything floral.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Check out the Medium Metro Floral on Nordstrom.


Beautiful print!


----------



## carrieongrove

Love that floral print, too.

Fyi Fern Jane is 40% off at Nordies.


----------



## Reba

jest jewels.com  has a few styles on sale, Gunmetal Hayley, a couple of Mercury bags and a few coated linens


----------



## plumaplomb

I have a green Jane with silver hardware and was wondering what this green was called.  It's a very dark olive green, not metallic.  Any ideas?


----------



## honuhonu

plumaplomb said:


> I have a green Jane with silver hardware and was wondering what this green was called.  It's a very dark olive green, not metallic.  Any ideas?




Could be Moss


----------



## madgratess

plumaplomb said:


> I have a green Jane with silver hardware and was wondering what this green was called.  It's a very dark olive green, not metallic.  Any ideas?



Yes, definitely sounds like moss


----------



## plumaplomb

honuhonu said:


> Could be Moss



Ooh that looks really close.  Maybe it's the lighting but mine appears to be more forest green than olive green.  Are there any other greens with silver hardware that came out in Jane?  If not, I guess it's Moss!

Kind of related, but is there some "master list" of all of the styles MZ Wallace has, sorted by color/hardware (and season/year it was available)?


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> Ooh that looks really close.  Maybe it's the lighting but mine appears to be more forest green than olive green.  Are there any other greens with silver hardware that came out in Jane?  If not, I guess it's Moss!
> 
> Kind of related, but is there some "master list" of all of the styles MZ Wallace has, sorted by color/hardware (and season/year it was available)?




There isn't a list.  That's kind of why we started the picture thread so we could get a better idea of colors and styles that are out there.


----------



## madgratess

plumaplomb said:


> Ooh that looks really close.  Maybe it's the lighting but mine appears to be more forest green than olive green.  Are there any other greens with silver hardware that came out in Jane?  If not, I guess it's Moss!
> 
> Kind of related, but is there some "master list" of all of the styles MZ Wallace has, sorted by color/hardware (and season/year it was available)?



There is a forest green jane, but it has rose gold hardware. What is the lining? If it's tan, then its definitely moss


----------



## plumaplomb

madgratess said:


> There is a forest green jane, but it has rose gold hardware. What is the lining? If it's tan, then its definitely moss



Thank you!  Moss it is.


----------



## Reba

Cold weather has arrived!  In the twenties here. With the weather change, I find myself in black overcoats, scarves etc. so easy to stay in Black Moto bags this time of year. Does anyone else get lazy about changing bags in the cold weather like me?


----------



## songofthesea

I just got the drawstring in gray with gray patent leather trim today....have any of you seen or do any of you own the drawstring?


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> I just got the drawstring in gray with gray patent leather trim today....have any of you seen or do any of you own the drawstring?



No ,but I would love to see a picture of yours.


----------



## LuvAllBags

songofthesea said:


> I just got the drawstring in gray with gray patent leather trim today....have any of you seen or do any of you own the drawstring?




Congrats! What do you think of it?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Cold weather has arrived!  In the twenties here. With the weather change, I find myself in black overcoats, scarves etc. so easy to stay in Black Moto bags this time of year. Does anyone else get lazy about changing bags in the cold weather like me?



What bag are you carrying?  I'm using a black mzw bag right now too-- not for any particular reason, just wanted to switch.


----------



## carrieongrove

mariposa08 said:


> What bag are you carrying?  I'm using a black mzw bag right now too-- not for any particular reason, just wanted to switch.


I've got a purple Bea today. I thought it was Eggplant but maybe it's Concord. It's from 3ish years ago. Gold hardware, tan interior. Whatever it's called, I still love it. Yesterday I carried Chocolate Jane (forgot how spacious Jane is!! was so helpful when I had to tote around a lot of stuff), so I suppose I actually switch up my bags in winter. Who knew?


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> I've got a purple Bea today. I thought it was Eggplant but maybe it's Concord. It's from 3ish years ago. Gold hardware, tan interior. Whatever it's called, I still love it. Yesterday I carried Chocolate Jane (forgot how spacious Jane is!! was so helpful when I had to tote around a lot of stuff), so I suppose I actually switch up my bags in winter. Who knew?



I would love to see a picture.  My concord Hayley has dark brown lining so probably a different color.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> What bag are you carrying?  I'm using a black mzw bag right now too-- not for any particular reason, just wanted to switch.




Black Moto Lizzy. Have been slinging it on for about a week straight. So easy to ignore changing when wearing black winter coats. I'll get bored soon.


----------



## EmmieMc

Black Bedford Georgie. 
How big is the drawstring bag?


----------



## Reba

Could Nordstrom be gearing up to put Fern, Bourdeaux and Midnight on sale? Shifting bags around into color categories...might wanna watch if interested...


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Could Nordstrom be gearing up to put Fern, Bourdeaux and Midnight on sale? Shifting bags around into color categories...might wanna watch if interested...


Very astute, Reba! I never really thought about why some colors are grouped and then regrouped, some drop out, etc. Given that Fern Jane went on sale a few days ago, it would seem likely.

Mariposa, here's my mystery Bea. What do you think? Fyi first two shots are in the bathroom so a good amount of light. Second two are in the bedroom, less light. Interior is more like a copper.


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> Very astute, Reba! I never really thought about why some colors are grouped and then regrouped, some drop out, etc. Given that Fern Jane went on sale a few days ago, it would seem likely.
> 
> Mariposa, here's my mystery Bea. What do you think? Fyi first two shots are in the bathroom so a good amount of light. Second two are in the bedroom, less light. Interior is more like a copper.



VERY Pretty!  I have no idea on the color-- I would guess maybe an older plum.  It's definitely older than concord because of the awesome logo lining that it has (love that lining BTW).


----------



## mariposa08

I'm using this black Francis with gold hardware.


----------



## Reba

Nice bags Carrie and Mariposa!


----------



## renza

carrieongrove said:


> Very astute, Reba! I never really thought about why some colors are grouped and then regrouped, some drop out, etc. Given that Fern Jane went on sale a few days ago, it would seem likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Mariposa, here's my mystery Bea. What do you think? Fyi first two shots are in the bathroom so a good amount of light. Second two are in the bedroom, less light. Interior is more like a copper.




I don't know the color but wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## carrieongrove

Maybe it is plum. Sounds familiar...and looks like a plum for sure. I looked on my MZW orders online but it's not there. I can't even remember where I got it! It might've been that store that went out of business...Luna Boston? In any event, it's then got to be about 4 years old (maybe older?). Looks so new and I've used it a fair amount. MZW really holds up well. Thanks for the compliments all!


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> I'm using this black Francis with gold hardware.





  Love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Very astute, Reba! I never really thought about why some colors are grouped and then regrouped, some drop out, etc. Given that Fern Jane went on sale a few days ago, it would seem likely.
> 
> Mariposa, here's my mystery Bea. What do you think? Fyi first two shots are in the bathroom so a good amount of light. Second two are in the bedroom, less light. Interior is more like a copper.


This is Plum from a few years ago. I have the Frankie in this color combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> VERY Pretty!  I have no idea on the color-- I would guess maybe an older plum.  It's definitely older than concord because of the awesome logo lining that it has (love that lining BTW).


Yep - it's the older plum.


----------



## chessmont

Has anyone seen the Chelsea Weekender IRL?  I love the Camo but was wondering is it really a good size for a weekend bag?  The dimensions seem similar to a LV 45 Keep-All


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> What bag are you carrying?  I'm using a black mzw bag right now too-- not for any particular reason, just wanted to switch.


I have been carrying Moss Jane. It will be time to switch soon.


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> This is Plum from a few years ago. I have the Frankie in this color combo.




Luvall would you post pics of your Frankie for us sometime please?


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> Luvall would you post pics of your Frankie for us sometime please?


It is in the pics thread! If you want more, just let me know!


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> It is in the pics thread! If you want more, just let me know!



Forgot about pics thread!  Thanks!


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> This is Plum from a few years ago. I have the Frankie in this color combo.


Aha! Thanks!


----------



## ravenangel

chessmont said:


> Has anyone seen the Chelsea Weekender IRL?  I love the Camo but was wondering is it really a good size for a weekend bag?  The dimensions seem similar to a LV 45 Keep-All




Yes, saw it today. It is larger than Chelsea but I would just call it a very large tote. I could not use it as a weekend bag. Have to say the new metallics are gorgeous!


----------



## Reba

Bingo!


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Could Nordstrom be gearing up to put Fern, Bourdeaux and Midnight on sale? Shifting bags around into color categories...might wanna watch if interested...




BINGO...didn't attach my quote first time...


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> BINGO...didn't attach my quote first time...


OMG, you were right! 

Who's buying?


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> OMG, you were right!
> 
> Who's buying?




Not sure...beauty of Nordies sales though, you can return....


----------



## mariposa08

Wow good call!


----------



## chessmont

ravenangel said:


> Yes, saw it today. It is larger than Chelsea but I would just call it a very large tote. I could not use it as a weekend bag. Have to say the new metallics are gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

I finally broke down and ordered the ruby paige over the weekend. What are you all wishing for at the moment. I keep looking at Kara but I know it is very small. Part of me thinks small would also mean very light and not hurt my shoulder. I will keep thinking and if it goes on sale perhaps I will give it a try.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered the ruby paige over the weekend. What are you all wishing for at the moment. I keep looking at Kara but I know it is very small. Part of me thinks small would also mean very light and not hurt my shoulder. I will keep thinking and if it goes on sale perhaps I will give it a try.




Ruby Paige will be so pretty to have for the Holidays. Am jealous!  I am not sure what I am wishing for. I would love a happy Ruby for the season, maybe Baby Jane. Hard to buy right now when you know the second you do there will be a sale. I also have a few events coming up, but hate to waste bag budget on little seldom used occasion bags....but I get caught up in browsing those too...pics when you get it!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ruby Paige will be so pretty to have for the Holidays. Am jealous!  I am not sure what I am wishing for. I would love a happy Ruby for the season, maybe Baby Jane. Hard to buy right now when you know the second you do there will be a sale. I also have a few events coming up, but hate to waste bag budget on little seldom used occasion bags....but I get caught up in browsing those too...pics when you get it!!



I bought it on sale. But from what I heard they should be on sale at Mz soon too!


----------



## dcooney4

I will definitely put up pics if I can. Debating if I should let Dh pay the bill and let him give it to me for christmas when it comes.


----------



## carrieongrove

PSA: Flat of the Hill has lots of fall bags at 40% off. Go to their FB page for details. 

Also jealous of the Ruby. That color is gorgeous!!

I *think* I'm holding out for Fringe Ivy. I'm itching for something a little different. Fingers crossed it makes it to sale.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> PSA: Flat of the Hill has lots of fall bags at 40% off. Go to their FB page for details.
> 
> Also jealous of the Ruby. That color is gorgeous!!
> 
> I *think* I'm holding out for Fringe Ivy. I'm itching for something a little different. Fingers crossed it makes it to sale.




Thank you for posting Carrie. I will probably be too late. They do not open until tomorrow. Any idea if they had Baby Jane in Espresso or Ruby?  Also kinda looking for a Penny. Guess I won't get too upset, tis the season for sales. Happy rainy East Coast Monday to ya. &#9748;&#65039;


----------



## Reba

I have to say the Chelsea Tote with Leopard Saffiano trim is to die for...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thank you for posting Carrie. I will probably be too late. They do not open until tomorrow. Any idea if they had Baby Jane in Espresso or Ruby?  Also kinda looking for a Penny. Guess I won't get too upset, tis the season for sales. Happy rainy East Coast Monday to ya. &#9748;&#65039;


They are open today.  Every Monday until Christmas they are open. 12-5pm today

They have a BJ in Plum, BJ in Midnight, and Ruby according to their latest inventory on facebook.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Thank you for posting Carrie. I will probably be too late. They do not open until tomorrow. Any idea if they had Baby Jane in Espresso or Ruby?  Also kinda looking for a Penny. Guess I won't get too upset, tis the season for sales. Happy rainy East Coast Monday to ya. &#9748;&#65039;


I don't know what will be left (obv) but they had Baby Jane in Ruby, Midnight and Plum. No Penny was posted.


----------



## carrieongrove

Mariposa beat me to it!


----------



## Reba

Thanks Carrie and Mariposa, partners in shopping crimes...


----------



## Tuuli35

Has anyone seen Coco Tote in person?


----------



## BethL

Does anyone use the Chelsea tote as an everyday bag and not a "tote"? I really like the colors it's available in presently, but I need something more of a handbag vs. a tote currently.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am hoping that MZ's Black Friday sale starts on the Wed before Thanksgiving like last year!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am hoping that MZ's Black Friday sale starts on the Wed before Thanksgiving like last year!




What was that sale like?  Just a few selected items?  Or whole color categories?  New surprises?....I must've been baking pies...dummy!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> What was that sale like?  Just a few selected items?  Or whole color categories?  New surprises?....I must've been baking pies...dummy!



We were out of town so I didn't see the sale last year, but here is the page with the posts about it  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/opinions-mz-wallace-bags-662381-208.html


----------



## Sugarstained

BethL said:


> Does anyone use the Chelsea tote as an everyday bag and not a "tote"? I really like the colors it's available in presently, but I need something more of a handbag vs. a tote currently.



I have the Chelsea in midnight. I bought it specifically to carry when traveling for work, because it's lightweight and easily holds my laptop and notebook in addition to all of the regular stuff I'd be carrying with me in a purse. It quickly became a regular in my handbag rotation even when I'm home because of its light weight, versatile color, good looks, and the flexibility the cross body strap option gives me.

At this point, I probably carry it 2-3 times a week even when I'm not out of town for work.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> What was that sale like?  Just a few selected items?  Or whole color categories?  New surprises?....I must've been baking pies...dummy!


It was pretty good last year...the sale had the colors that had come out in the first few waves of the A/W collection...it was pretty robust. Then in Dec they roll in the Advent Sale, which is essentially a daily special, be it a discount, a limited edition item or a contest. I love both of these sales.

The Bordeaux Jane is on my list if the sale price is right. I SO don't need another Jane but I love this color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was at the Crosby St Flagship on Sat...was not overly excited by the selection. It seemed pretty sparse. I did get to see the new Market Tote. It is light as a feather! It is also huge...great if you need a big tote for everyday or overnight. I thought it was as light as the Metros, but with the added benefit of outside pockets. 

They had a lot of Bordeaux, Midnight, Steel and Espresso...let me know if there were any styles that you are curious about....happy to provide my impressions.

They also had the new metallics. The Gunmetal looks much like last year but with patent trim. It is a coated twill, which is nice for the bad weather months.

I left there without buying, which is a major feat for me! I spent all my money in the Frye store.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh - and I traveled with my Metro Backpack - it was fantastic! It was comfortable to carry and holds a lot more than I expected! It was my savior when I needed to figure out how to get 2 new pairs of shoes home!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I was at the Crosby St Flagship on Sat...was not overly excited by the selection. It seemed pretty sparse. I did get to see the new Market Tote. It is light as a feather! It is also huge...great if you need a big tote for everyday or overnight. I thought it was as light as the Metros, but with the added benefit of outside pockets.
> 
> They had a lot of Bordeaux, Midnight, Steel and Espresso...let me know if there were any styles that you are curious about....happy to provide my impressions.
> 
> They also had the new metallics. The Gunmetal looks much like last year but with patent trim. It is a coated twill, which is nice for the bad weather months.
> 
> I left there without buying, which is a major feat for me! I spent all my money in the Frye store.




What are your thoughts of Espresso in person. Do you feel it looks flat in person. I know you are not a fan of brown, but pretty for a dark brown?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> What are your thoughts of Espresso in person. Do you feel it looks flat in person. I know you are not a fan of brown, but pretty for a dark brown?




Yes, very pretty. It is so dark that it's really versatile with any color. If I were to buy a brown, it would be my choice.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, very pretty. It is so dark that it's really versatile with any color. If I were to buy a brown, it would be my choice.




Ok. Thank you. I like the silver hardware. Maybe it will come up on sale soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ok. Thank you. I like the silver hardware. Maybe it will come up on sale soon.




Yes! Maybe it will make the Black Friday sale!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! Maybe it will make the Black Friday sale!!




I keep trying to online Holiday shop, but with all the sales, somehow my carts keep filling up with things for myself...&#128527;.  I can always last minute shop for others...


----------



## Reba

I couldn't resist last week, when Nordstrom marked Bourdeaux down I ordered Lizzy. I do not need another Lizzy!  But, I just wanted to see.., OMG, it is so pretty. I like this color better in this bag than I did in the Jane I received in error. It looks like a Bourdeaux leather. Going to keep the tags on and mull it over. Maybe I could sell one of my others, or maybe I will send back and choose something from advent sale and diversify.


----------



## bibliothekarin

I just visited the MZ Wallace website and was prompted to login in order to access the pre-sale.  It's on!  And yeah, I already did some damage.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh - and I traveled with my Metro Backpack - it was fantastic! It was comfortable to carry and holds a lot more than I expected! It was my savior when I needed to figure out how to get 2 new pairs of shoes home!



Oh ,you did have fun. I love the frye store too.


----------



## carrieongrove

bibliothekarin said:


> I just visited the MZ Wallace website and was prompted to login in order to access the pre-sale.  It's on!  And yeah, I already did some damage.


Got my Fringe Ivy! And a Berry Savoy Pouch for my mom. And used the $50 GC from earlier this year. Yay!

Now how I'm going to hold off on any purchases during Advent?! Ack!!!

Reba, congrats on the Lizzy! There were 2, if not 3, colors on sale and all are gone. Good timing.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Got my Fringe Ivy! And a Berry Savoy Pouch for my mom. And used the $50 GC from earlier this year. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Now how I'm going to hold off on any purchases during Advent?! Ack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Reba, congrats on the Lizzy! There were 2, if not 3, colors on sale and all are gone. Good timing.




Yea, Fringe Ivy right off the bat!  Looks like they are still updating.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Yea, Fringe Ivy right off the bat!  Looks like they are still updating.


I know! I guess that means it wasn't a big seller but I'm going against the grain. I think it's fab. 

The Bordeaux Penny looks lovely btw. Not to encourage...


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> I know! I guess that means it wasn't a big seller but I'm going against the grain. I think it's fab.
> 
> The Bordeaux Penny looks lovely btw. Not to encourage...




Yes, that Penny does look nice trouble-maker. But I was hoping for more of a pop-of-color one like Berry. Something pretty for a party.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone know what kind of shade "grey" Seagull is? im looking to purchase my 2nd mz wallace bag and really like the sale promotion they have rite now


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Yes, that Penny does look nice trouble-maker. But I was hoping for more of a pop-of-color one like Berry. Something pretty for a party.


Ah, fair enough. 

On my screen, the Seagull is true to life. I'd say it's a medium gray, a great neutral.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

carrieongrove said:


> Ah, fair enough.
> 
> On my screen, the Seagull is true to life. I'd say it's a medium gray, a great neutral.


thank you for ur response in fact i am looking for a medium grey not sure how "seagull" would look like in real life does mzw come out with a shade of grey every season?


----------



## carrieongrove

tua08366 said:


> thank you for ur response in fact i am looking for a medium grey not sure how "seagull" would look like in real life does mzw come out with a shade of grey every season?


I don't really know, though others on the board might. They do come out with a lot of new colors every year so I suspect they probably do have grays yearly, not to mention a darker shade for fall/winter and a lighter one for spring/summer. Seagull and Newport came out in spring/summer. Gunmetal (which I have and love) came out in winter. Yeah, I guess it's safe to say there are a few grays each year. One thing that's nice about Seagull is the blue lining. It's a gorgeous contrast. Hope that helps!


----------



## Reba

tua08366 said:


> thank you for ur response in fact i am looking for a medium grey not sure how "seagull" would look like in real life does mzw come out with a shade of grey every season?




No guarantees...lots of variations of basics though


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im not sure if it was an impulsive purchase (hopefully dont regret it) but i just bought the Baby Jane in Seagull from the First Call Sale they have going on rite now..


----------



## Reba

tua08366 said:


> im not sure if it was an impulsive purchase (hopefully dont regret it) but i just bought the Baby Jane in Seagull from the First Call Sale they have going on rite now..




I am sure you will love. The pics only thread has some pics of someone's Baby Jane in that color..she loved it. Congrats.


----------



## EmmieMc

Does anyone have the Tess? Is the cross body strap awkward?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> I am sure you will love. The pics only thread has some pics of someone's Baby Jane in that color..she loved it. Congrats.


thank you


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> Got my Fringe Ivy! And a Berry Savoy Pouch for my mom. And used the $50 GC from earlier this year. Yay!
> 
> Now how I'm going to hold off on any purchases during Advent?! Ack!!!
> 
> Reba, congrats on the Lizzy! There were 2, if not 3, colors on sale and all are gone. Good timing.



Congrats on getting your Fringe Ivy!  Am intrigued by this bag - love the Fringe, gives it a nice vibe, literally!

OOOH, now I need to find my $50 GC......thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dcblam

Ahhhhh - what to do?

I fell in love with the Cleo when I saw it a couple of weeks ago at Bloomies!  Love the strap, size, BUT didn't really think the opening was big enough...I like a WIDE MOUTH, so to speak.

Does anyone have this bag?  Can you tell me how you feel about the opening???

FWIW - they have the Bobbi wallet on sale in the MOSS.  I didn't think I would love something more than my Katherine Wallet in Cobalt - but this one is AWESOME.  I really love the way the wallet zips wide OPEN.  Looks like this OPEN thing resonates with me.....

ENJOY.   So, should I go for stuff NOW or wait until the ADVENT sale????  What to do??????


----------



## bibliothekarin

dcblam said:


> Ahhhhh - what to do?
> 
> 
> FWIW - they have the Bobbi wallet on sale in the MOSS.  I didn't think I would love something more than my Katherine Wallet in Cobalt - but this one is AWESOME.  I really love the way the wallet zips wide OPEN.  Looks like this OPEN thing resonates with me.....
> 
> ENJOY.   So, should I go for stuff NOW or wait until the ADVENT sale????  What to do??????



Could you fit an iPhone 6 in the Bobbi?  

I wondered the same thing about waiting, but was too afraid of missing out on the bags I really wanted, especially since the Butterfly Ines was sold out by the time I discovered the sale.  Of course, most of the bags are still available.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> Congrats on getting your Fringe Ivy!  Am intrigued by this bag - love the Fringe, gives it a nice vibe, literally!
> 
> OOOH, now I need to find my $50 GC......thanks for the reminder.


No problem! Will post Fringe pics upon arrival!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I couldn't resist last week, when Nordstrom marked Bourdeaux down I ordered Lizzy. I do not need another Lizzy!  But, I just wanted to see.., OMG, it is so pretty. I like this color better in this bag than I did in the Jane I received in error. It looks like a Bourdeaux leather. Going to keep the tags on and mull it over. Maybe I could sell one of my others, or maybe I will send back and choose something from advent sale and diversify.



Bordeaux is so pretty- I vote KEEP!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> No problem! Will post Fringe pics upon arrival!


Congrats on your fringe! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Bordeaux is so pretty- I vote KEEP!


Me too - I love this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua08366 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of shade "grey" Seagull is? im looking to purchase my 2nd mz wallace bag and really like the sale promotion they have rite now


It is a medium gray - I have seen it in person. Congrats on the choice - it is a terrific neutral.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> I just visited the MZ Wallace website and was prompted to login in order to access the pre-sale.  It's on!  And yeah, I already did some damage.


Congrats! What did you get?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Oh ,you did have fun. I love the frye store too.


Oh yes...massive damage done in the Frye store. But I got my dream boots, so I am thrilled.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving the sale, but no must-haves for me right now...thank goodness! I am always good for 1-2 things during Advent Sale, so I am kind of glad. I am less than thrilled that I could have waited on the Bordeaux Frankie, but oh well.


----------



## dcblam

bibliothekarin said:


> Could you fit an iPhone 6 in the Bobbi?
> 
> I wondered the same thing about waiting, but was too afraid of missing out on the bags I really wanted, especially since the Butterfly Ines was sold out by the time I discovered the sale.  Of course, most of the bags are still available.



Okay, so I'm not so "up" on technology, but my 4S fits....makes it bulge out a little, but do-able, for sure.


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes...massive damage done in the Frye store. But I got my dream boots, so I am thrilled.



OKAY - gotta tell us about the dream boots - REALLY!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes...massive damage done in the Frye store. But I got my dream boots, so I am thrilled.



oh which boots?


----------



## dcblam

AND - picked up the last few GRETA wallet in ACID YELLOW.
LOVE this item, it's so easy to see/search for in ones purse and makes for great gift items.
The leather is SO SOFT!!!!
No wonder the Hamish in this leather treatment SOLD OUT.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> It is a medium gray - I have seen it in person. Congrats on the choice - it is a terrific neutral.


thank you i cant wait till it arrives so now i will have Jane in Bordeaux and Baby Jane in Seagull in my possession.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcblam said:


> AND - picked up the last few GRETA wallet in ACID YELLOW.
> LOVE this item, it's so easy to see/search for in ones purse and makes for great gift items.
> The leather is SO SOFT!!!!
> No wonder the Hamish in this leather treatment SOLD OUT.


very nice and congrats on ur purchases now u got me thinking about wallets


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> OKAY - gotta tell us about the dream boots - REALLY!


Black Melissa Scrunch - IN LOVE. Gorgeous - the back of the boots are vertically quilted leather and are stretchy - so a stretch back but made from leather! Brilliant! Fits over my wider calves, even with leggings or skinny jeans. They are totally worth the price. I am going to save for the Cognac too. This photo does not do them justice...but if you find a pic of someone wearing them, they look terrific! And they are not terrible to get on/off, even without a zipper.  

http://www.zappos.com/frye-melissa-scrunch

Sorry for the non-MZ chatter...boots get me carried away!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> AND - picked up the last few GRETA wallet in ACID YELLOW.
> LOVE this item, it's so easy to see/search for in ones purse and makes for great gift items.
> The leather is SO SOFT!!!!
> No wonder the Hamish in this leather treatment SOLD OUT.


Congrats! I love that gorgeous acid yellow.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Black Melissa Scrunch - IN LOVE. Gorgeous - the back of the boots are vertically quilted leather and are stretchy - so a stretch back but made from leather! Brilliant! Fits over my wider calves, even with leggings or skinny jeans. They are totally worth the price. I am going to save for the Cognac too. This photo does not do them justice...but if you find a pic of someone wearing them, they look terrific! And they are not terrible to get on/off, even without a zipper.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-melissa-scrunch
> 
> Sorry for the non-MZ chatter...boots get me carried away!



I like them!  I actually really like the look of the back. I wear my Frye boots all the time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I like them!  I actually really like the look of the back. I wear my Frye boots all the time.


Thanks! They are awesome - comfy straight out of the box. Great with skirts too. I am so pleased with them. I have a tough calf to fit, and I am short, so tall boots are a challenge...the fit of these just thrills me. I hope they last a very long time!


----------



## renza

Oh man, the Bordeaux Frankie and the Waverly wallet are on sale. I really don't need a new work bag or wallet right now though.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! They are awesome - comfy straight out of the box. Great with skirts too. I am so pleased with them. I have a tough calf to fit, and I am short, so tall boots are a challenge...the fit of these just thrills me. I hope they last a very long time!



I'm short as well and have a hard time finding boots that aren't too tall. You should check out the Veronica slouch sometime.


----------



## bibliothekarin

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! What did you get?




Bordeaux Frankie and Plum Tribeca!  Plus acid yellow tassels.  I'm still lusting after so much more but need to pace myself.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> They had a lot of Bordeaux, Midnight, Steel and Espresso...let me know if there were any styles that you are curious about....happy to provide my impressions.



Did you get a chance to check out the Coco Tote by any chance? I wish it came in black, but I would consider the steel in this style. I like the idea of the flat straps and the cross body strap option to wear over my gigantic winter coat.


----------



## bibliothekarin

dcblam said:


> AND - picked up the last few GRETA wallet in ACID YELLOW.
> LOVE this item, it's so easy to see/search for in ones purse and makes for great gift items.
> The leather is SO SOFT!!!!
> No wonder the Hamish in this leather treatment SOLD OUT.




Congrats!  By the way, you can fit a 4s in a Greta!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm short as well and have a hard time finding boots that aren't too tall. You should check out the Veronica slouch sometime.


Thanks for the reco!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> Bordeaux Frankie and Plum Tribeca!  Plus acid yellow tassels.  I'm still lusting after so much more but need to pace myself.


Very nice! I am a huge Frankie fan - hope that you love it. I was also eyeing those tassels!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Did you get a chance to check out the Coco Tote by any chance? I wish it came in black, but I would consider the steel in this style. I like the idea of the flat straps and the cross body strap option to wear over my gigantic winter coat.


Yes - love the style. I am loving the flat straps.


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> Loving the sale, but no must-haves for me right now...thank goodness! I am always good for 1-2 things during Advent Sale, so I am kind of glad. I am less than thrilled that I could have waited on the Bordeaux Frankie, but oh well.



I'm actually surprised that Frankie is on sale but Jane is not for Bordeaux. Maybe they are planning an advent sale for Jane.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Black Melissa Scrunch - IN LOVE. Gorgeous - the back of the boots are vertically quilted leather and are stretchy - so a stretch back but made from leather! Brilliant! Fits over my wider calves, even with leggings or skinny jeans. They are totally worth the price. I am going to save for the Cognac too. This photo does not do them justice...but if you find a pic of someone wearing them, they look terrific! And they are not terrible to get on/off, even without a zipper.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-melissa-scrunch
> 
> Sorry for the non-MZ chatter...boots get me carried away!



I love a good riding boot. Congrats! I did not buy from the sale either because I had already ordered the paige. I almost broke down and bought the lizzy in navy but by the time I looked at the whole sale selection ,it was sold out.


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> Black Melissa Scrunch - IN LOVE. Gorgeous - the back of the boots are vertically quilted leather and are stretchy - so a stretch back but made from leather! Brilliant! Fits over my wider calves, even with leggings or skinny jeans. They are totally worth the price. I am going to save for the Cognac too. This photo does not do them justice...but if you find a pic of someone wearing them, they look terrific! And they are not terrible to get on/off, even without a zipper.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-melissa-scrunch
> 
> Sorry for the non-MZ chatter...boots get me carried away!




WOW - I've not been paying close enough attention to boots this season, maybe it's because I have over 20 pairs of 'em.......like bags, I need more like I need a (fill in the blank!).  So, I too can get WAY CARRIED AWAY!

These are amaze-balls......FINALLY, people paying attention to those of us with super calves.  Love the styling.  Glad to see Frye doing so well.


BACK TO MZ.....

So,no love for the Cleo???  Would love some intel.......


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - love the style. I am loving the flat straps.



Thanks for the input! I need to make a trip to MZ Wallace and actually check it out in person, since I can't find it at my local Bloomingdales. Hopefully they won't look at me too strangely if I ask to put my stuff in the floor model to see if it all fits!


----------



## Middle1

Does anyone have pics of the Midnight color? I just ordered Hayley and am hoping I will love it!


----------



## Reba

Middle1 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the Midnight color? I just ordered Hayley and am hoping I will love it!




In the pics only thread. There is a pic of a Midnight Andie. Dated 9/22/14


----------



## Middle1

Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Ink Stud Mia on Ebay, not my auction, I know there are big fans of that collection.


----------



## EmmieMc

Should I get the Tess in moss or quilted black Bedford? Is this bag too big to carry on the arm?


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> I'm actually surprised that Frankie is on sale but Jane is not for Bordeaux. Maybe they are planning an advent sale for Jane.


I wondered that too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Thanks for the input! I need to make a trip to MZ Wallace and actually check it out in person, since I can't find it at my local Bloomingdales. Hopefully they won't look at me too strangely if I ask to put my stuff in the floor model to see if it all fits!


They have let me do that before...I think it's a fairly common request! Good luck - hope you like it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmmieMc said:


> Should I get the Tess in moss or quilted black Bedford? Is this bag too big to carry on the arm?


I love Moss. Black Quilted would be dressier. It is pretty wide, but you can carry on your arm.


----------



## mariposa08

Lots of sold out items from the sale.  I wonder what the advent sale will bring this year.


----------



## LuvAllBags

They seem to be having site probs today. I keep getting bug messages when I try to click on products. They must be busy!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> They seem to be having site probs today. I keep getting bug messages when I try to click on products. They must be busy!



I couldn't get it to load either.


----------



## mothbeast

I caved on a Midnight Andie on sale from Nordies. I hope I don't regret it once the Advent calendar starts. I forget from before when did they post the new items? If they do lit midnightish or a bit after I can usually stay up to check them but if it's early morning easter I'll probably miss all the good deals.


----------



## dcooney4

I received my Paige and I adore the color.


----------



## jwrightmc

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Paige and I adore the color.


Oh!  That's pretty!  Is it ruby?


----------



## nyshopaholic

mothbeast said:


> I caved on a Midnight Andie on sale from Nordies. I hope I don't regret it once the Advent calendar starts. I forget from before when did they post the new items? If they do lit midnightish or a bit after I can usually stay up to check them but if it's early morning easter I'll probably miss all the good deals.



I saved all my Advent calendar sale e-mails from last year and they were all sent between midnight - 12:15 a.m. EST.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Paige and I adore the color.




So pretty...   Every time I think I decide what I am longing for, I see a pretty pic and change my mind again...  Enjoy


----------



## ModXer

LuvAllBags, it's been a while since I've visited here but a while back, you kindly answered a question I had regarding the Bordeaux color. Thank you so much! Once the Black Friday sale started this week, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on Frankie. I was so torn between that and waiting for the Jane to go on sale, but the rarity of the Frankie style and the rave reviews here--including yours--swayed me towards Frankie. I hope I like it!

Now the only problem is, while Bordeaux will go with just about all my other outerwear, this fall I picked up a Fleurette red pea coat on wicked sale at the Rack...and I just can't see these 2 colors going together in any way, shape or form. So this makes me think I "need" another bag...gah! 

I have the Black Diamond Britt, which would go fine with the red, but I tend to keep it in reserve as a work bag. I have my eye on the Midnight Andie--Mothbeast, I would love to hear what you think when you receive yours! I fell in love with the Andie when I saw it in store. Not sure Midnight is as seasonless as MZW's Maddy said in her video, but it's an amazing color and I would hate to miss it in the Andie.


----------



## ModXer

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Paige and I adore the color.


That. Is. Gorgeous!


----------



## Reba

ModXer said:


> LuvAllBags, it's been a while since I've visited here but a while back, you kindly answered a question I had regarding the Bordeaux color. Thank you so much! Once the Black Friday sale started this week, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on Frankie. I was so torn between that and waiting for the Jane to go on sale, but the rarity of the Frankie style and the rave reviews here--including yours--swayed me towards Frankie. I hope I like it!
> 
> Now the only problem is, while Bordeaux will go with just about all my other outerwear, this fall I picked up a Fleurette red pea coat on wicked sale at the Rack...and I just can't see these 2 colors going together in any way, shape or form. So this makes me think I "need" another bag...gah!
> 
> I have the Black Diamond Britt, which would go fine with the red, but I tend to keep it in reserve as a work bag. I have my eye on the Midnight Andie--Mothbeast, I would love to hear what you think when you receive yours! I fell in love with the Andie when I saw it in store. Not sure Midnight is as seasonless as MZW's Maddy said in her video, but it's an amazing color and I would hate to miss it in the Andie.




If it helps, Andie in Midnight is on sale at Nordstrom, and they do accept returns should the color not be what you want it to be...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Paige and I adore the color.


very pretty .. i have my eye on the paige too cant decide on the color


----------



## Reba

Has anyone bought Espresso?  Or seen in person?  Any thoughts?  Besides being versatile, did it come across as just too blah, and dark in a bad way? Or a rich dark beauty?


----------



## kkiimm

ModXer said:


> LuvAllBags, it's been a while since I've visited here but a while back, you kindly answered a question I had regarding the Bordeaux color. Thank you so much! Once the Black Friday sale started this week, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on Frankie. I was so torn between that and waiting for the Jane to go on sale, but the rarity of the Frankie style and the rave reviews here--including yours--swayed me towards Frankie. I hope I like it!
> 
> Now the only problem is, while Bordeaux will go with just about all my other outerwear, this fall I picked up a Fleurette red pea coat on wicked sale at the Rack...and I just can't see these 2 colors going together in any way, shape or form. So this makes me think I "need" another bag...gah!
> 
> I have the Black Diamond Britt, which would go fine with the red, but I tend to keep it in reserve as a work bag. I have my eye on the Midnight Andie--Mothbeast, I would love to hear what you think when you receive yours! I fell in love with the Andie when I saw it in store. Not sure Midnight is as seasonless as MZW's Maddy said in her video, but it's an amazing color and I would hate to miss it in the Andie.


I just ordered the Jane in Bordeaux from Nordstrom, it's on sale there


----------



## Funaek

I haven't been on lately as I bought a house a couple months ago & was trying to resist temptation, but I couldn't resist this sale! Got a Mayfair in the butterfly print and my first Hayley (been wanting one for ages!) in Midnight Blue. Love both of them so much!  Midnight Blue is much darker & deeper in person than it comes out in these photos.


----------



## gurlsaved

kkiimm said:


> I just ordered the Jane in Bordeaux from Nordstrom, it's on sale there



You'll love her!!! She has been my fall workbag. Jane is my favorite


----------



## gurlsaved

Funaek said:


> I haven't been on lately as I bought a house a couple months ago & was trying to resist temptation, but I couldn't resist this sale! Got a Mayfair in the butterfly print and my first Hayley (been wanting one for ages!) in Midnight Blue. Love both of them so much!  Midnight Blue is much darker & deeper in person than it comes out in these photos.



Thanks for the pics. I'm waiting for my Midnight Hayley to come in the mail . It will also be my first Hayley.


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> I haven't been on lately as I bought a house a couple months ago & was trying to resist temptation, but I couldn't resist this sale! Got a Mayfair in the butterfly print and my first Hayley (been wanting one for ages!) in Midnight Blue. Love both of them so much!  Midnight Blue is much darker & deeper in person than it comes out in these photos.




Thanks for pictures, they look beautiful, congratulations on your bags, and your new house too.


----------



## kkiimm

gurlsaved said:


> You'll love her!!! She has been my fall workbag. Jane is my favorite


Thanks! It's my first MZ Wallace  Museten has a 25% off promo which made me think maybe the Baby Jane would be a good option, but I am sure bigger is better for me lol


----------



## Funaek

gurlsaved said:


> Thanks for the pics. I'm waiting for my Midnight Hayley to come in the mail . It will also be my first Hayley.



Yay to the first Hayley club! I had an Olivia back in the day that I loved. The strap was more casual (more like the cross body) but it didn't slip off the shoulders at all.


----------



## Funaek

Reba said:


> Thanks for pictures, they look beautiful, congratulations on your bags, and your new house too.



Thanks!


----------



## mothbeast

nyshopaholic said:


> I saved all my Advent calendar sale e-mails from last year and they were all sent between midnight - 12:15 a.m. EST.


Thanks! that is very helpful. I guess  I
ll keep an eye on those until my Andie arrives.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Since I saved all of my e-mails from the 2013 Advent Calendar sale, I thought it might be helpful to post what was in last year's sale in preparation for the 2014 Advent sale:

12/2: 30% off the Juniper Collection
12/3: 50% off the Black Moto City Tote
12/4: Gift with purchase - get a Black Bedford Nylon Large Savoy Cosmetic with any purchase of $325 or more
12/5: 50% off the Currant Britt
12/6: 30% off Staff Picks
12/7: Electric Blue Metro Totes Sale - $125 for the small & $145 for the large
12/8: 50% off the Mahogany Bedford Collection
12/9: 30% the Black Lacquer Lane bag
12/10: 30% off the Sapphire Collection
12/11: 30% off select styles of Prussian Blue bags
12/12: Special Release - $150 for the Black or Gray Small Sutton
12/13: 40% off the Kenmare Tote (from the e-Pop Holiday Collection)
12/14: 40% off the Black Diamond Tess
12/15: 50% off the Kingsport Bedford Collection
12/16: 30% off the Black Metal Paige
12/17: 40% off the Haley in Berry, Olive, Prussian Blue, and Magnet
12/18: 30% off Staff Picks 
12/19: 30% off a selection of stocking stuffers and accessories
12/20: 40% off Perforated Leather bags
12/21: 50% off 5 Easy Pieces
12/22: 50% off 5 Perfect Present Pieces + free overnight shipping
12/23: Extra 25% added to any online gift card purchase
12/24: Limerick Contest - submit a limerick and get a $25 gift card


----------



## ravenangel

Hi all, I have not been on here lately but have just caught up with some of the last pages of posts. 
I have to say this has been the BEST season for MZ colors. I have bought bags in plum, midnight, bordeaux, espresso, and mocha. I almost always have more fall winter bags then I do in spring and summer. the colors this year were fabulous. I have bought the same bag, Lizzy , in multiple colors, the same for hayley and  I have bought almost every bag made in Bordeaux. 
Luvall, I was in NYC the day before  you and I have to say, I was very unimpressed with the holiday bags. I did love the new twills in the chelsea but chelsea is not a bag that works well for me. 
I can't remember all the recent questions asked, but I recall a few. 
 midnight andi is wonderful, MothB, I think you will love it as much as I love mine. I am hoping to get the espresso  if it hits advent. and yes, I LOVE espresso, it is a rich deep dark brown leaning towards black. a classy chic color that will not go out of style. 

over this past year I have moved past my initial love for baby jane to Lizzy as my small go to bag, now have several. And to hayleys as my next size up bag. I will be homing both black moto and currant hayley soon as I have ended up with too many waylays.
Clara is still one of my favorites and i am always on the lookout to find another. 
My go to bags for travel and large winter loads are Frankie and Francis. I am still searching for older colors in both and am obsessed with finding some.
 I also have solidified my relationship with Bianca as another go to favorite. 
I have ended up with an embarrassing large collection of bags this year but feel there won't be much in spring for me. 
I do hope MZ keeps the classics, continues to reissue some favorites like they did with Frankie this year. I have been told there "might" be more small suttons on the way. I sure hope so. 
so, sorry I have been MIA, had some health issues to deal with but am back now. and oh how I love my butterfly bags!!


----------



## ravenangel

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! They are awesome - comfy straight out of the box. Great with skirts too. I am so pleased with them. I have a tough calf to fit, and I am short, so tall boots are a challenge...the fit of these just thrills me. I hope they last a very long time!


luv all, after reading about your find with the Melissa boots from Frye I checked then out on line at nordstroms.
I have VERY heavy calf and I am 5'2". I am worried they might be too tall for me. Could you tell me more?.can you really get them on and off easily without a zipper?
 thanks for any info!


----------



## virginiaboots

not sure if this is an appropriate post - i just finally signed up for this blog, after reading posts for a while.  i am a bit of an mz wallace addict and am having trouble deciding on only 1 smallish bag from the current sale.  i've wanted a lizzy for a while and am really drawn to the fern color, but worry it will look too sloppy, especially once i get a few spots on it.  (i have a 3 year old and it's hard to find time to tend to my bags, which is why i love mz wallace - just hate when i get a spot on a lighter one (e.g., my olive belle) and don't have time to clean it right away).  i also love the sapphire color (having gotten the greta for my mother-in-law) so am considering the sapphire paige, but i think it looks too much like all of the bags i already have (including an older olivia, a hayley, a penny, and a belle). any input on the lizzy colors espresso, bordeaux, or fern?  and whether one can fit more than a large wallet (e.g., henry) into a paige? thanks and look forward to reading all of your posts!


----------



## Reba

Ravenangel, glad to hear from you and hope health issues are in the rear-view mirror. Missed ya.


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> not sure if this is an appropriate post - i just finally signed up for this blog, after reading posts for a while.  i am a bit of an mz wallace addict and am having trouble deciding on only 1 smallish bag from the current sale.  i've wanted a lizzy for a while and am really drawn to the fern color, but worry it will look too sloppy, especially once i get a few spots on it.  (i have a 3 year old and it's hard to find time to tend to my bags, which is why i love mz wallace - just hate when i get a spot on a lighter one (e.g., my olive belle) and don't have time to clean it right away).  i also love the sapphire color (having gotten the greta for my mother-in-law) so am considering the sapphire paige, but i think it looks too much like all of the bags i already have (including an older olivia, a hayley, a penny, and a belle). any input on the lizzy colors espresso, bordeaux, or fern?  and whether one can fit more than a large wallet (e.g., henry) into a paige? thanks and look forward to reading all of your posts!




This is the perfect place for your post.  If you have those bags I think the Lizzy would be a better choice--- and of the colors this season, bordeaux would be my choice.  It's a really pretty color. Fern is too light for me-  I learned that I can't deal with the light colors.  I don't want to have to worry about dirt on them.  They do seem to clean up well, but I just don't want to deal with it.    Hayley is one of my all time favs and Paige never really worked for me.  It's just a bit smaller than Hayley and I would use the Hayley when I wanted a bag that size.  Lizzy is a really great small bag that can actually hold a decent amount.  I can fit a full size Ipad in the main pocket and I can fit a water bottle in the outside pocket or inside pocket.  For such a compact bag it can fit quite a bit.  Highly recommend the Lizzy.


----------



## virginiaboots

Mariposa08 - Thanks for the great input!  I do like the bordeaux but i am worried it's too conservative or something. Since lizzy is on the small side i'd love a brighter color (e.g., ruby).  I know bordeaux will never look dated, though. and sometimes i just can't stand browns, though lately i've been into some brown shades, I like the dark dark brown, and the silver hardware.  Does bordeaux look as dark in real life as the website? I often find that their colors don't look accurate on my computer, which is one reason I hate ordering from them on sale!


----------



## Reba

virginiaboots said:


> Mariposa08 - Thanks for the great input!  I do like the bordeaux but i am worried it's too conservative or something. Since lizzy is on the small side i'd love a brighter color (e.g., ruby).  I know bordeaux will never look dated, though. and sometimes i just can't stand browns, though lately i've been into some brown shades.




The Bourdeaux is more like a pretty glass of wine.


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> Mariposa08 - Thanks for the great input!  I do like the bordeaux but i am worried it's too conservative or something. Since lizzy is on the small side i'd love a brighter color (e.g., ruby).  I know bordeaux will never look dated, though. and sometimes i just can't stand browns, though lately i've been into some brown shades, I like the dark dark brown, and the silver hardware.  Does bordeaux look as dark in real life as the website? I often find that their colors don't look accurate on my computer, which is one reason I hate ordering from them on sale!



Bordeaux to me is a deep maroon or or deep burgundy.  It does lean a tiny bit brown, but only a tiny bit IMO. 

Have you looked at the pics thread- there are couple bordeaux pictures in there.


----------



## Reba

^I know what you mean though, it won't be a stand alone Ruby red, but it will be a go with most anything Bourdeaux.


----------



## virginiaboots

thanks all! what i meant regarding the dark brown comment was that in spite of my usual dislike of browns, i kind of like the espresso. but i guess when it comes down to it, the warmth of the bordeaux might win. then i can get a brighter lizzy next summer!


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> Since I saved all of my e-mails from the 2013 Advent Calendar sale, I thought it might be helpful to post what was in last year's sale in preparation for the 2014 Advent sale:
> 
> 12/2: 30% off the Juniper Collection
> 12/3: 50% off the Black Moto City Tote
> 12/4: Gift with purchase - get a Black Bedford Nylon Large Savoy Cosmetic with any purchase of $325 or more
> 12/5: 50% off the Currant Britt
> 12/6: 30% off Staff Picks
> 12/7: Electric Blue Metro Totes Sale - $125 for the small & $145 for the large
> 12/8: 50% off the Mahogany Bedford Collection
> 12/9: 30% the Black Lacquer Lane bag
> 12/10: 30% off the Sapphire Collection
> 12/11: 30% off select styles of Prussian Blue bags
> 12/12: Special Release - $150 for the Black or Gray Small Sutton
> 12/13: 40% off the Kenmare Tote (from the e-Pop Holiday Collection)
> 12/14: 40% off the Black Diamond Tess
> 12/15: 50% off the Kingsport Bedford Collection
> 12/16: 30% off the Black Metal Paige
> 12/17: 40% off the Haley in Berry, Olive, Prussian Blue, and Magnet
> 12/18: 30% off Staff Picks
> 12/19: 30% off a selection of stocking stuffers and accessories
> 12/20: 40% off Perforated Leather bags
> 12/21: 50% off 5 Easy Pieces
> 12/22: 50% off 5 Perfect Present Pieces + free overnight shipping
> 12/23: Extra 25% added to any online gift card purchase
> 12/24: Limerick Contest - submit a limerick and get a $25 gift card


Thanks for this! I am determined to get a metro tote!


----------



## carrieongrove

Fringe Ivy is here! Great size for me, similar to Baby Jane, LOVE the studded crossbody strap and of course, the fringe! Will be great for going out at night and for some work days.

I stopped by Crosby St. on Friday. Lots of shoppers and lots of bored men.  Finally saw the Cocos and Cleo in person and was surprised that I liked them. Coco Tote is a little conservative for my everyday, but it's a very nice bag (someone was asking about the straps and if they lie flat...can't remember if question was answered so yes, they do lie flat). I also wasn't as enamored of the Puffs as I was online. I thought I'd like the Topaz but for once, found the color richer online than in person. Butterfly print on Kingston/Mayfair is very elegant. Ruby is a lovely color - love it in Paige. Surprise of all was that I really liked Claire. Everything is pointing me to smaller bags, so I guess I'm a small bag girl after all.

Those are just some impressions. Happy to answer questions. Happy Advent Sale Eve!







Flanked by Baby Jane and Jane:


----------



## Reba

Ivy is smaller than I thought. So cute. Nice choice. Sounds like you had a fun day yesterday. Jealous. Glad you found your perfect bag on the sale.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Ivy is smaller than I thought. So cute. Nice choice. Sounds like you had a fun day yesterday. Jealous. Glad you found your perfect bag on the sale.


Yes, Ivy is small. In the pic above, it's probably a little slouchier than Baby Jane because it's empty (Baby Jane has stuff in it), so I'd say they're pretty comparable with Baby a little bit bigger/wider. But Willow is much bigger. They could easily have a size in between those two. I'm liking the thin, flat straps for a change too.


----------



## Reba

Carrie, did you think Kara looked too small to be functional?


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Carrie, did you think Kara looked too small to be functional?


I really like Kara (LOVE the Steel Bedford), but it is smaller than Clara, which to me, is as small as I'd go for an everyday bag. It's very cute, love the styling but may not be the most practical. Do you have/know Clara? That would be the best way to gauge size IMO.


----------



## carrieongrove

And in a total non sequitur, I carried Emerald Marlena throughout the city and couldn't love that bag more. I spied a very fancy looking lady in Grand Central with a black Marlena, which made me feel less juvenile (I'm 5'2" so a bit self-conscious) and that the backpack is a legitimate bag to carry.


----------



## ms p

carrieongrove said:


> And in a total non sequitur, I carried Emerald Marlena throughout the city and couldn't love that bag more. I spied a very fancy looking lady in Grand Central with a black Marlena, which made me feel less juvenile (I'm 5'2" so a bit self-conscious) and that the backpack is a legitimate bag to carry.



I'm 5'2 too! Which mzw bags work for u? 
For me i find the paige, baby jane and bea works well for my height


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Paige and I adore the color.




Lovely pic. Is the color true to life? It shows some pink berry tone and i love it. Congratsartyhat:



It suddenly seems so fast we are having the mzw advert again in 1 hour's time. Happy shopping everyone :santawave::xtree:


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Paige and I adore the color.




Congrats!! I love Ruby!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Funaek said:


> I haven't been on lately as I bought a house a couple months ago & was trying to resist temptation, but I couldn't resist this sale! Got a Mayfair in the butterfly print and my first Hayley (been wanting one for ages!) in Midnight Blue. Love both of them so much!  Midnight Blue is much darker & deeper in person than it comes out in these photos.




Congrats! They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

kkiimm said:


> Thanks! It's my first MZ Wallace  Museten has a 25% off promo which made me think maybe the Baby Jane would be a good option, but I am sure bigger is better for me lol




Congrats! Jane is my absolute favorite style. It is just a perfect bag for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> luv all, after reading about your find with the Melissa boots from Frye I checked then out on line at nordstroms.
> 
> I have VERY heavy calf and I am 5'2". I am worried they might be too tall for me. Could you tell me more?.can you really get them on and off easily without a zipper?
> 
> thanks for any info!




I would say that you just have to try them on to see if they will work. I am also 5'2", but we may have different leg lengths. They work well for me. I also have narrow feet and small ankles, so I have no prob getting them on and off just by pulling. Zappos has free shipping and returns, so I recommend trying them that way. Good luck! Frye also makes a bunch of terrific wide calf styles...but I am really between a reg calf and wide calf in Frye. Of course - nothing just works normally for me!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Congrats on everyone's purchases!  I really love the fall colors; I initially had something like 4-5 bags in my cart but had to cut back.  I'm keeping my eye on the Ruby Paige, though.  

Here's my Frankie and Tribeca:


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Fringe Ivy is here! Great size for me, similar to Baby Jane, LOVE the studded crossbody strap and of course, the fringe! Will be great for going out at night and for some work days.
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by Crosby St. on Friday. Lots of shoppers and lots of bored men.  Finally saw the Cocos and Cleo in person and was surprised that I liked them. Coco Tote is a little conservative for my everyday, but it's a very nice bag (someone was asking about the straps and if they lie flat...can't remember if question was answered so yes, they do lie flat). I also wasn't as enamored of the Puffs as I was online. I thought I'd like the Topaz but for once, found the color richer online than in person. Butterfly print on Kingston/Mayfair is very elegant. Ruby is a lovely color - love it in Paige. Surprise of all was that I really liked Claire. Everything is pointing me to smaller bags, so I guess I'm a small bag girl after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just some impressions. Happy to answer questions. Happy Advent Sale Eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanked by Baby Jane and Jane:




Congrats on the Ivy! Agree on the Puffs - didn't love them. I also surprisingly liked Mocha Clara. But I won't do the light color.


----------



## carrieongrove

ms p said:


> I'm 5'2 too! Which mzw bags work for u?
> For me i find the paige, baby jane and bea works well for my height



I also love Baby Jane and Bea. My Jane is good too (from a proportion standpoint), but I often find that I don't fill it up so am good to go with Baby. I also really like  Clara, though it is sometimes a teensy bit small. Mini Frida - I got the Cardamom this summer - is also a great size. I've tried on Paige and like it, but just haven't had the need for it. I actually really like Mia - better than Paige - but with no new colors it's probably not going to happen.

If I needed a baby bag, I think I'd probably be a Belle fan. It's amazing how roomy that bag is, yet stays flat against the body. I have been toying with a Metro Tote for ages, but they are huge! The small would be fine for me, but I need the longer shoulder drop. I *might* get a medium if it goes on sale during Advent, but overall my go to bags are the above.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats on the Ivy! Agree on the Puffs - didn't love them. I also surprisingly liked Mocha Clara. But I won't do the light color.


Thanks - and totally agree re lighter color, though Cardamom seems to be exempt from getting dirty. Crazy. My old Pearl Bedford, however, is like Steel at this point. Boo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks - and totally agree re lighter color, though Cardamom seems to be exempt from getting dirty. Crazy. My old Pearl Bedford, however, is like Steel at this point. Boo.


I was really tempted on that Mocha...love the black contrasting leather. I just know that I'll accidentally rub it against my filthy car this winter, and will be so upset. Better left to others that live in better weather than I do!


----------



## virginiaboots

so based on the recent comments, everyone has trouble cleaning the lighter colors, in spite of their being "stain resistant"?


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> Fringe Ivy is here! Great size for me, similar to Baby Jane, LOVE the studded crossbody strap and of course, the fringe! Will be great for going out at night and for some work days.
> 
> I stopped by Crosby St. on Friday. Lots of shoppers and lots of bored men.  Finally saw the Cocos and Cleo in person and was surprised that I liked them. Coco Tote is a little conservative for my everyday, but it's a very nice bag (someone was asking about the straps and if they lie flat...can't remember if question was answered so yes, they do lie flat). I also wasn't as enamored of the Puffs as I was online. I thought I'd like the Topaz but for once, found the color richer online than in person. Butterfly print on Kingston/Mayfair is very elegant. Ruby is a lovely color - love it in Paige. Surprise of all was that I really liked Claire. Everything is pointing me to smaller bags, so I guess I'm a small bag girl after all.
> 
> Those are just some impressions. Happy to answer questions. Happy Advent Sale Eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanked by Baby Jane and Jane:




SO lovely.....any chance of getting a modeling shot of the bag?
Glad to hear that you are quite pleased - it's an eye catcher!

Can you give me your thoughts on the Cleo???  Am so on the fence with this one....
Sounds like you had a great time at the store....... 

Okay Advent....am ready for you!!!!!


----------



## Reba

I have a lighter color, Kingsport Grey. It still looks brand new, but I have had to spot clean a couple of minor brushes with life...  I think others are referring to how careful you need to be in general with anything in a lighter color showing everything it might brush up against. It cleans up well, but it's still a light color in a messy world.


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> so based on the recent comments, everyone has trouble cleaning the lighter colors, in spite of their being "stain resistant"?



I've actually had good luck cleaning them. They just show dirt easier which means you have to clean them more often. I'd rather have it show less so I've learned to stick with darkish colors. They don't have to be super dark just not any of their really light colors.


----------



## mariposa08

Day 1- 50% off anthracite


----------



## gurlsaved

I love the calendar they created for the website. It's really cool. I love Jane and so I'm tempted by the sale. Anyone love the Anthracite color?


----------



## Reba

Has anyone seen Anthracite in person?  Did they have in their boutique?


----------



## EmmieMc

I'm so tempted by the Anthracite color!! I keep looking at the Tess but haven't pressed submit.  Is the Bea a better satchel shape?
Emmie


----------



## Reba

^Tess, I remember comments being it was quite cavernous. Very big. Someone saying they could carry their large cat in it. Bea, a more medium to large bag.


----------



## gurlsaved

Anthracite Kate is already sold out. Wow. Must have already been low stock or maybe just that popular. Still pondering on Jane...I already have it in Black so really don't need another dark color but the 50% off is really nice...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Are the baby Jane handles long enough to wear over a coat?


----------



## Minne Bags

tua08366 said:


> Are the baby Jane handles long enough to wear over a coat?




Yes, the Jane handles are nice and long. They fit over my winter coats. I just tried to order it (along with the Bea) and it was removed from my cart. I'm wondering if it's on the brink of being sold out tonight.


----------



## Reba

I don't have one, but someone else here has said yes, except for over a puffy ski jacket.....baby Jane that is


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Minne Bags said:


> Yes, the Jane handles are nice and long. They fit over my winter coats. I just tried to order it (along with the Bea) and it was removed from my cart. I'm wondering if it's on the brink of being sold out tonight.





Reba said:


> I don't have one, but someone else here has said yes, except for over a puffy ski jacket.....baby Jane that is



thank you i have the Jane bag and recently ordered baby Jane from the sale they're having however since its winter now im not sure it will fit over my coat-im pretty petite so im hoping it wont be a problem


----------



## Minne Bags

tua08366 said:


> thank you i have the Jane bag and recently ordered baby Jane from the sale they're having however since its winter now im not sure it will fit over my coat-im pretty petite so im hoping it wont be a problem




Hmm, I'm not sure about the baby Jane straps. I thought that the baby Jane strap drop was similar to the Bea drop which doesn't fit over my puffy coats. Good luck. Here's hoping that it'll work for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Baby jane straps are a bit shorter then jane. It fits on my shoulder with a wool coat ,just not a puffy coat.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anthracite Jane is mine!! Let the Advent Sale damage begin!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> so based on the recent comments, everyone has trouble cleaning the lighter colors, in spite of their being "stain resistant"?


They show dirt more easily...and I am constantly terrified of the dreaded dark jeans color transfer. So I just stay with the dark colors. The only light color that ever tempted me was Kingsport Gray - gorgeous color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> I love the calendar they created for the website. It's really cool. I love Jane and so I'm tempted by the sale. Anyone love the Anthracite color?


I love it...terrific alternative to black. Very dark gray.


----------



## EmmieMc

I find straps need to be over 10 inches long to fit over my shoulder.


----------



## EmmieMc

I ordered the Bea last night! I've been using my Black Bedford Georgie but want a new color and a handheld bag.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> SO lovely.....any chance of getting a modeling shot of the bag?
> Glad to hear that you are quite pleased - it's an eye catcher!
> 
> Can you give me your thoughts on the Cleo???  Am so on the fence with this one....
> Sounds like you had a great time at the store.......
> 
> Okay Advent....am ready for you!!!!!


Not the greatest shots but best I could do at this hour (nothing says work and a Girl Scout meeting like a Fringe MZW, right?!)













I really liked Cleo! It is definitely small but felt so comfy and easy...yet urban and fun. Generally speaking, I don't like tiny bags (Baby Jane is my ideal size - not too big, not too small) so I was really surprised that I liked Cleo. I'm chock full of bags at this point though, so it'd have to be way on sale for me to pull the trigger. If you can see it in person, I'd def recommend taking a look.

Re Advent, looks like only Bea is left! If I didn't have my Plum, I'd totally get it in Anthracite. Great color for Bea IMO.


----------



## virginiaboots

LuvAllBags said:


> They show dirt more easily...and I am constantly terrified of the dreaded dark jeans color transfer. So I just stay with the dark colors. The only light color that ever tempted me was Kingsport Gray - gorgeous color!


thanks for the input re: light colors.  I do have a white perforated leather Henry with shoulder strap that's had the jeans color transfer problem, but the color wore off on its own (i.e., I didn't have to do anything to clean it). Love that white Henry.


----------



## carrieongrove

virginiaboots said:


> thanks for the input re: light colors.  I do have a white perforated leather Henry with shoulder strap that's had the jeans color transfer problem, but the color wore off on its own (i.e., I didn't have to do anything to clean it). Love that white Henry.


I have a Jane in Pearl Bedford, a very light gray, which has got to be 5 years old (maybe more??). It was my first MZW, and I wore that bag every single day for a good 9 months. I'm not particularly gentle on my bags and at the time, my daughter was a young toddler so I carried that thing everywhere, put it on the floor, on planes, trains, automobiles, etc. The bag itself is a bit dingy, but the bottom is what's really bad. It's just so dirty and nothing will clean it. I've tried gentle soap and water, detergent, even put it in the laundry. The good news is the washer didn't damage any parts of the bag, but it also didn't get any of it clean. I will not buy another light color MZW, but I don't think I should buy a light color bag from any designer! As mentioned, I do have Cardamom Mini Frida and that is holding up well (and I have put it on the ground during my daughter's soccer games...shhhh....).

That is why you see my more current collection of Gunmetal, Emerald, Black, Chocolate, etc.


----------



## nyshopaholic

carrieongrove said:


> And in a total non sequitur, I carried Emerald Marlena throughout the city and couldn't love that bag more. I spied a very fancy looking lady in Grand Central with a black Marlena, which made me feel less juvenile (I'm 5'2" so a bit self-conscious) and that the backpack is a legitimate bag to carry.



Thanks for posting about this, *carrieongrove*! I'm 5'1" and am very intrigued by the Marlena (specifically in the Camo Jacquard). Can I ask you where you keep your wallet and phone? I commute almost every day, and I guess I'm just afraid that someone can easily pop open the magnets and loosen the drawstring


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bibliothekarin said:


> Plum Tribeca, Prussian Blue Belle, Bordeaux Frankie


beautiful bags love all three colors I thought plum(never seen it in person) was a lighter purple color now i have my eye on Paige Plum if it is a dark purple as ur beautiful Tribeca


----------



## carrieongrove

nyshopaholic said:


> Thanks for posting about this, *carrieongrove*! I'm 5'1" and am very intrigued by the Marlena (specifically in the Camo Jacquard). Can I ask you where you keep your wallet and phone? I commute almost every day, and I guess I'm just afraid that someone can easily pop open the magnets and loosen the drawstring


I keep my phone in one of the interior pockets (though while walking on the street sometimes leave it in one of the exterior pockets for easy access) and my wallet loose inside, as buried at the bottom as possible. 

While the magnets are easy to undo, the drawstring is quite secure. There's a metal piece (it's the heaviest part of the bag) and you really need to squeeze the two sides in order to loosen the drawstring. I don't commute, but I lived in NYC for 11 years and I think you'd be fine with Marlena. You just need to be aware, like you would anyway, kwim? It kind of defeats the purpose but if you're shoulder-to-shoulder with people or somewhere really crowded, you could always wear it on one shoulder so it's all very close to the side of the body, kind of like a regular purse. I love it in camo btw!


----------



## nyshopaholic

carrieongrove said:


> I keep my phone in one of the interior pockets (though while walking on the street sometimes leave it in one of the exterior pockets for easy access) and my wallet loose inside, as buried at the bottom as possible.
> 
> While the magnets are easy to undo, the drawstring is quite secure. There's a metal piece (it's the heaviest part of the bag) and you really need to squeeze the two sides in order to loosen the drawstring. I don't commute, but I lived in NYC for 11 years and I think you'd be fine with Marlena. You just need to be aware, like you would anyway, kwim? It kind of defeats the purpose but if you're shoulder-to-shoulder with people or somewhere really crowded, you could always wear it on one shoulder so it's all very close to the side of the body, kind of like a regular purse. I love it in camo btw!



I really appreciate your insight! I'm hoping the Marlena will be included in the Advent Sale so I can pick one up cheaper than retail, even if it's not the camo one. I also plan on using it for travel since I find a backpack so much more convenient than a crossbody or tote.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Anthracite Jane is mine!! Let the Advent Sale damage begin!!



Congrats!!! Love anthracite!


----------



## bibliothekarin

tua08366 said:


> beautiful bags love all three colors I thought plum(never seen it in person) was a lighter purple color now i have my eye on Paige Plum if it is a dark purple as ur beautiful Tribeca




Thank you!  I find the plum way more vibrant than the MZW stock photos.


----------



## Sugarstained

I'm so tempted by the Britt in either the black or flannel that I can hardly stand it. The thing that's holding me back are the reviews that mention the opening being too small to get a laptop into the bag. That's a deal breaker for me, since I have to carry my MacBook Air around with me quite often. And unfortunately, it's a final sale and there isn't a way for me to test one in person.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sugarstained said:


> I'm so tempted by the Britt in either the black or flannel that I can hardly stand it. The thing that's holding me back are the reviews that mention the opening being too small to get a laptop into the bag. That's a deal breaker for me, since I have to carry my MacBook Air around with me quite often. And unfortunately, it's a final sale and there isn't a way for me to test one in person.


I have the Britt...you won't get a laptop in there.


----------



## Sugarstained

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the Britt...you won't get a laptop in there.



That's disappointing, since the description specifically mentions its ability to hold a 13-inch laptop. Also because the shape is otherwise great for a work bag. *sigh*


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sugarstained said:


> That's disappointing, since the description specifically mentions its ability to hold a 13-inch laptop. Also because the shape is otherwise great for a work bag. *sigh*


Maybe someone else that has one can pipe in here...but I cannot imagine getting a laptop in there.


----------



## Sugarstained

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe someone else that has one can pipe in here...but I cannot imagine getting a laptop in there.



Oh, I believe you. I'm just not happy about it. Haha!


----------



## mariposa08

Day 2 - 30% off the overnight bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

its a nice  traveling bag i really like it but its way too big for me


----------



## NCC1701D

Sugarstained said:


> I'm so tempted by the Britt in either the black or flannel that I can hardly stand it. The thing that's holding me back are the reviews that mention the opening being too small to get a laptop into the bag. That's a deal breaker for me, since I have to carry my MacBook Air around with me quite often. And unfortunately, it's a final sale and there isn't a way for me to test one in person.



Hi, I had the Britt in Black but I did eventually return it for this reason. You can get a laptop in there, but of course it depends on the size of the laptop. Mine is a 14" Ultrabook (longest dimension is about 13.3") and to get it into the bag I had to start with an empty bag, then insert the laptop diagonally, then sort of work its way into the bag until the opposite corner finally fit through the zipper. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain, but the zipper opening is less than 13" so you can't just put the laptop in horizontally, you need to go diagonally and then straighten it out once one corner is in the bag. For my laptop, it was a tight fit and the bag had to be empty when I loaded the laptop. I do think a slightly smaller laptop (like the 13" they mention) would fit more easily. I'm seeing that a Macbook Air 13 is 12.8" wide, so about a half inch narrower than my computer. I think that would make a big difference, but even so it will be larger than the zipper opening.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> Hi, I had the Britt in Black but I did eventually return it for this reason. You can get a laptop in there, but of course it depends on the size of the laptop. Mine is a 14" Ultrabook (longest dimension is about 13.3") and to get it into the bag I had to start with an empty bag, then insert the laptop diagonally, then sort of work its way into the bag until the opposite corner finally fit through the zipper. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain, but the zipper opening is less than 13" so you can't just put the laptop in horizontally, you need to go diagonally and then straighten it out once one corner is in the bag. For my laptop, it was a tight fit and the bag had to be empty when I loaded the laptop. I do think a slightly smaller laptop (like the 13" they mention) would fit more easily. I'm seeing that a Macbook Air 13 is 12.8" wide, so about a half inch narrower than my computer. I think that would make a big difference, but even so it will be larger than the zipper opening.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi there! I was wondering the other day where you have been. Nice to "see" you here.


----------



## NCC1701D

renza said:


> Hi there! I was wondering the other day where you have been. Nice to "see" you here.



Aw, thank you! It's nice to see you and feels nice to have been missed. 

I was getting increasingly frustrated with how tPF won't let us have a subforum so we have to wade through a single huge thread. Also it looks like search is now broken, which makes it even more difficult to use. So I kind of gave up for a while.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## anagirl

nyshopaholic said:


> Thanks for posting about this, *carrieongrove*! I'm 5'1" and am very intrigued by the Marlena (specifically in the Camo Jacquard). Can I ask you where you keep your wallet and phone? I commute almost every day, and I guess I'm just afraid that someone can easily pop open the magnets and loosen the drawstring


 
I am 5'2" and just used the Marlena for a week in Disney World.  I kept my phone and wallet in the side zip pockets--they are accordian, so they fit more than they appear.  The zippers are good quality--no one is going to open those pockets without you knowing it.

My first MZA Wallace--in Cherry no less--and I was very pleased.  Went from morning to night (including into some of the Disney signature restaurants) and always felt stylish.  Hubby loved the cherry color because if we got separated he and the kids just looked for the lady with the bright red bag!!


----------



## anagirl

anagirl said:


> I am 5'2" and just used the Marlena for a week in Disney World. I kept my phone and wallet in the side zip pockets--they are accordian, so they fit more than they appear. The zippers are good quality--no one is going to open those pockets without you knowing it.
> 
> My first MZA Wallace--in Cherry no less--and I was very pleased. Went from morning to night (including into some of the Disney signature restaurants) and always felt stylish. Hubby loved the cherry color because if we got separated he and the kids just looked for the lady with the bright red bag!!


 

I should add that I just bought my 2nd MZW--an Espresso Belle on sale over the weekend.  Now having buyer's remorse.  Afraid it will be too big for my 5"2" frame...and no returns on sale items.  Oh well, I might now own yet another travel bag.


----------



## mothbeast

I'd take their descriptions of "fits a laptop" dimensions with a grain of salt. They say that for the Marlena and while you can definitely get a 13" air into it the computer w/no case is already taller than the back panel of the bag. You'd have to angle it in to close the top and it would be worse with a case.


----------



## mariposa08

anagirl said:


> I should add that I just bought my 2nd MZW--an Espresso Belle on sale over the weekend.  Now having buyer's remorse.  Afraid it will be too big for my 5"2" frame...and no returns on sale items.  Oh well, I might now own yet another travel bag.



I'm 5'2 and I love the Belle bag.  Not loaded up it lays really nicely against the body and doesn't seem as big as it is.


----------



## dcblam

Hello MZ Peeps......(and HOTTIES too 

So - I thought I would start a WISH LIST for the Advent Sale and we'll see if anyone's wish comes true!!!

My wish:  Mini Sutton in Ruby and Bordeaux colorblock


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My wish would be for the classic Black color hopefully like 30% off


----------



## mariposa08

dcblam said:


> Hello MZ Peeps......(and HOTTIES too
> 
> So - I thought I would start a WISH LIST for the Advent Sale and we'll see if anyone's wish comes true!!!
> 
> My wish:  Mini Sutton in Ruby and Bordeaux colorblock



Mine would be to bring something old back like Juniper (yeah I know that was last year's surprise, but I didn't buy it and I regret it), or Peacock, or a Plum Kate, oh or Claret.


----------



## anagirl

mariposa08 said:


> I'm 5'2 and I love the Belle bag.  Not loaded up it lays really nicely against the body and doesn't seem as big as it is.



Thanks for the reassuring words!!!  Will post update when it arrives.


----------



## anagirl

My wish is that they find a bunch of Prussian Blues in the stock room that they forgot about and offer them up at a discount. Hey, a girl can dream....


----------



## carrieongrove

I wish for a Mae wallet in Steel Bedford or one of the new metallic twills. Or even an older leather like silver or purple. Oh and at 50% off.


----------



## nyshopaholic

anagirl said:


> I am 5'2" and just used the Marlena for a week in Disney World.  I kept my phone and wallet in the side zip pockets--they are accordian, so they fit more than they appear.  The zippers are good quality--no one is going to open those pockets without you knowing it.
> 
> My first MZA Wallace--in Cherry no less--and I was very pleased.  Went from morning to night (including into some of the Disney signature restaurants) and always felt stylish.  Hubby loved the cherry color because if we got separated he and the kids just looked for the lady with the bright red bag!!



You are so brave with the cherry red! I'm afraid of color, lol. And thank you for the zipper intel! I wish I had time to go check the Marlena out in store to make sure its 100% comfortable on me.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcblam said:


> Hello MZ Peeps......(and HOTTIES too
> 
> So - I thought I would start a WISH LIST for the Advent Sale and we'll see if anyone's wish comes true!!!
> 
> My wish:  Mini Sutton in Ruby and Bordeaux colorblock



Coco Tote in Black (even though it's only currently available in clove and steel)
Marlena


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> I wish for a Mae wallet in Steel Bedford or one of the new metallic twills. Or even an older leather like silver or purple. Oh and at 50% off.



Oh a cobalt or concord Katherine wallet would also be nice.


----------



## Hirisa

anagirl said:


> My wish is that they find a bunch of Prussian Blues in the stock room that they forgot about and offer them up at a discount. Hey, a girl can dream....



I second this wish and extend it a wee bit further: throw Olive into the mix! I'd go for an Olive Hayley right now, like whoa. 

Btw, were Currant, Prussian Blue and Olive all released in the same season, or am I misremembering? All three colors are so, so great.


----------



## anagirl

nyshopaholic said:


> You are so brave with the cherry red! I'm afraid of color, lol. And thank you for the zipper intel! I wish I had time to go check the Marlena out in store to make sure its 100% comfortable on me.



I found it super comfy.  And I packed it with stuff for me and 2 kids for long days.


----------



## plumaplomb

Sorry but what time is advent stuff posted each morning?


----------



## jwrightmc

plumaplomb said:


> Sorry but what time is advent stuff posted each morning?


It's posted at midnight, EST or a minute ot two afterwards...lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Day 3 - exclusive Leopard collection


----------



## mariposa08

Pic


----------



## renza

^I think the leopard collection is a misstep. I'm not a fan of animal print usually though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NCC1701D said:


> Hi, I had the Britt in Black but I did eventually return it for this reason. You can get a laptop in there, but of course it depends on the size of the laptop. Mine is a 14" Ultrabook (longest dimension is about 13.3") and to get it into the bag I had to start with an empty bag, then insert the laptop diagonally, then sort of work its way into the bag until the opposite corner finally fit through the zipper. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain, but the zipper opening is less than 13" so you can't just put the laptop in horizontally, you need to go diagonally and then straighten it out once one corner is in the bag. For my laptop, it was a tight fit and the bag had to be empty when I loaded the laptop. I do think a slightly smaller laptop (like the 13" they mention) would fit more easily. I'm seeing that a Macbook Air 13 is 12.8" wide, so about a half inch narrower than my computer. I think that would make a big difference, but even so it will be larger than the zipper opening.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I know exactly what you mean. This was my experience too. The Britt is great but the size is deceiving re: a laptop because it's really all about the length of the opening.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Not sure about the leopard stuff today. I adore leopard, but in traditional colors. I also do not generally care for white leather.


----------



## dcooney4

dcblam said:


> Hello MZ Peeps......(and HOTTIES too
> 
> So - I thought I would start a WISH LIST for the Advent Sale and we'll see if anyone's wish comes true!!!
> 
> My wish:  Mini Sutton in Ruby and Bordeaux colorblock



Oh I second that!


----------



## justwatchin

dcblam said:


> Hello MZ Peeps......(and HOTTIES too
> 
> So - I thought I would start a WISH LIST for the Advent Sale and we'll see if anyone's wish comes true!!!
> 
> My wish:  Mini Sutton in Ruby and Bordeaux colorblock




My wish-the small Metro tote in pretty much any color


----------



## EmmieMc

Orange leopard? Epic fail for advent sale. Kind of like a special outlet make.


----------



## dcooney4

I could gave gone for a regular leopard in blacks and browns.


----------



## bibliothekarin

LuvAllBags said:


> Not sure about the leopard stuff today. I adore leopard, but in traditional colors. I also do not generally care for white leather.



Yup.  I wouldn't buy any of those even if they were $20 or less.  

I'd also love a mini-Sutton in a colorblock, especially Ruby/Bordeaux!  I think it would be awesome if they put the black Bedford on sale for one day too.


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> I second this wish and extend it a wee bit further: throw Olive into the mix! I'd go for an Olive Hayley right now, like whoa.
> 
> Btw, were Currant, Prussian Blue and Olive all released in the same season, or am I misremembering? All three colors are so, so great.



I LOVE olive as well!! Olive belle is one of my faves  And yes, all those colors were released during A/W last year. Such a great group of colors...much like this past fall!


----------



## carrieongrove

EmmieMc said:


> Orange leopard? Epic fail for advent sale. Kind of like a special outlet make.


Agree. Not feeling it at all.


----------



## Hirisa

madgratess said:


> I LOVE olive as well!! Olive belle is one of my faves  And yes, all those colors were released during A/W last year. Such a great group of colors...much like this past fall!


It was an amazing A/W collection, for sure!  

Chiming in on the Advent sale promo- yeah...fluorescent orange leopard on white saffiano leather is not something I can get excited about, at all. The combined effect of both is just a bit too plastic for me. I've never been a big fan of Saffiano leather though, so there's that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Hello MZ Peeps......(and HOTTIES too
> 
> So - I thought I would start a WISH LIST for the Advent Sale and we'll see if anyone's wish comes true!!!
> 
> My wish:  Mini Sutton in Ruby and Bordeaux colorblock




Great idea! Mine would be 50% off a leather bag...gives me an excuse to get a Paris tote or the leather drawstring bucket bag. 

The other wish is for a neon ziparound wallet. If last year's neon katherine had been a ziparound style, I would have been all over it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> I LOVE olive as well!! Olive belle is one of my faves  And yes, all those colors were released during A/W last year. Such a great group of colors...much like this past fall!




Agree - Olive was one of the great colors. Last Fall's colors were really good. This year's are too!


----------



## Tightwadswife

New here but I've been lurking for a few months.  So happy to join the ladies of MZW as I have amassed a collection of 5 bags, two of which I am waiting to be delivered from MZW sale.  I first noticed the MZ Wallace Belle while shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary sale and that my friends lead me slowly but surely to you.


I must agree with others, todays Advent sale is a epic failure....not a fan of the orange/white accessories.  Although my wish list includes any of the metros, especially the Sutton.  


Another thought, I am an early-to-bed, early-to-rise girl and this business of staying up until midnight is killin' me.  I wonder if it will be worth it tonight?


----------



## EmmieMc

Did the Olive Haley have rose gold hardware?


----------



## mariposa08

EmmieMc said:


> Did the Olive Haley have rose gold hardware?



It did.  My friend has one and it's gorgeous.  Rose gold is the best.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my Baby Jane is Seagull Grey arrived and im so in love with her.. Now I have both Jane and Baby Jane in my possession im looking to add Paige next def need a cross body just don't know what color. im a lil sad that Paige in Plum has sold out already


----------



## estrie

Sugarstained said:


> That's disappointing, since the description specifically mentions its ability to hold a 13-inch laptop. Also because the shape is otherwise great for a work bag. *sigh*




I have a 13.3" ultra book (screen diagonal, so it's not that wide), it goes in diagonally with just a little thought and fits fine. As is obvious by now, it's not the most versatile bag. But super appealing visually, I know. I have the black quilted and am quite tempted by flannel.


There was a linen Britt (I think? Or maybe different name) on eBay a while back that I regret missing. It was a more slouchy construction.


----------



## carrieongrove

I had an offsite work meeting today and used Gunmetal Britt. Although it doesn't fit my laptop (which I wasn't bringing to the meeting anyway), I really like using it for work. It keeps my files and papers nice and looks fashionable but professional. Price on the Moss is fantastic.


----------



## anagirl

carrieongrove said:


> I had an offsite work meeting today and used Gunmetal Britt. Although it doesn't fit my laptop (which I wasn't bringing to the meeting anyway), I really like using it for work. It keeps my files and papers nice and looks fashionable but professional. Price on the Moss is fantastic.



What about the Kingston or Chrissie for work bags?  Anyone have experience with them and find the laptops fit better into them than into the Britt?  Thanks.


----------



## carrieongrove

anagirl said:


> What about the Kingston or Chrissie for work bags?  Anyone have experience with them and find the laptops fit better into them than into the Britt?  Thanks.


Good question. While I've seen them IRL, I didn't need either so didn't look at them much. Others will have more knowledge. They're both very tall so wouldn't suit me (5'2") as much as the east-west orientation of Britt.


----------



## dcooney4

Tightwadswife said:


> New here but I've been lurking for a few months.  So happy to join the ladies of MZW as I have amassed a collection of 5 bags, two of which I am waiting to be delivered from MZW sale.  I first noticed the MZ Wallace Belle while shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary sale and that my friends lead me slowly but surely to you.
> 
> 
> I must agree with others, todays Advent sale is a epic failure....not a fan of the orange/white accessories.  Although my wish list includes any of the metros, especially the Sutton.
> 
> 
> Another thought, I am an early-to-bed, early-to-rise girl and this business of staying up until midnight is killin' me.  I wonder if it will be worth it tonight?



Welcome!


----------



## Sugarstained

Thanks for all of the responses on the Britt. As much as I like the look, I think I'm going to pass. I've given up other bags because of having to maneuver my laptop into them, as it just gets tedious after a while. My search continues.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tightwadswife said:


> New here but I've been lurking for a few months.  So happy to join the ladies of MZW as I have amassed a collection of 5 bags, two of which I am waiting to be delivered from MZW sale.  I first noticed the MZ Wallace Belle while shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary sale and that my friends lead me slowly but surely to you.
> 
> 
> I must agree with others, todays Advent sale is a epic failure....not a fan of the orange/white accessories.  Although my wish list includes any of the metros, especially the Sutton.
> 
> 
> Another thought, I am an early-to-bed, early-to-rise girl and this business of staying up until midnight is killin' me.  I wonder if it will be worth it tonight?


Welcome! So glad that you joined the Forum! What bags are in your collection?


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> I had an offsite work meeting today and used Gunmetal Britt. Although it doesn't fit my laptop (which I wasn't bringing to the meeting anyway), I really like using it for work. It keeps my files and papers nice and looks fashionable but professional. Price on the Moss is fantastic.


I love my Moss Britt. It is a gorgeous color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

anagirl said:


> What about the Kingston or Chrissie for work bags?  Anyone have experience with them and find the laptops fit better into them than into the Britt?  Thanks.


Kingston is great for this purpose. I believe Chrissie is as well. It is pretty big.


----------



## bibliothekarin

anagirl said:


> What about the Kingston or Chrissie for work bags?  Anyone have experience with them and find the laptops fit better into them than into the Britt?  Thanks.





carrieongrove said:


> Good question. While I've seen them IRL, I didn't need either so didn't look at them much. Others will have more knowledge. They're both very tall so wouldn't suit me (5'2") as much as the east-west orientation of Britt.



How about Julie?  MZW says she'll fit a 15" laptop.  I love the Black Moto.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> How about Julie?  MZW says she'll fit a 15" laptop.  I love the Black Moto.


Agree - Julie looks awesome. If the Black Stud Julie ends up in Advent sale somehow, I may end up with it.


----------



## bibliothekarin

Tightwadswife said:


> New here but I've been lurking for a few months.  So happy to join the ladies of MZW as I have amassed a collection of 5 bags, two of which I am waiting to be delivered from MZW sale.  I first noticed the MZ Wallace Belle while shopping the Nordstrom Anniversary sale and that my friends lead me slowly but surely to you.
> 
> 
> I must agree with others, todays Advent sale is a epic failure....not a fan of the orange/white accessories.  Although my wish list includes any of the metros, especially the Sutton.
> 
> 
> Another thought, I am an early-to-bed, early-to-rise girl and this business of staying up until midnight is killin' me.  I wonder if it will be worth it tonight?



Welcome!  I hear you about hesitating to go bed early!


----------



## EmmieMc

I just want wake back up at 11 pm (I'm in central time) and check my phone. &#128516;


----------



## Reba

Espresso Baby Jane...it wasn't ever included...was it?  I was absent &#128564;...until 12:45 or so...I'll be so sad if I missed the bag I have been waiting for...


----------



## Zuhrah

Reba said:


> Espresso Baby Jane...it wasn't ever included...was it?  I was absent &#128564;...until 12:45 or so...I'll be so sad if I missed the bag I have been waiting for...



Don't feel sad, it was not included.


----------



## Reba

zuhrah said:


> don't feel sad, it was not included.




&#128522;


----------



## baghag411

Just pulled the trigger on an Espresso Andie.  Hope I love her.


----------



## mariposa08

The discounts haven't been applied to the Lizzy or Chrissie. On the main page it shows the right sale price.


----------



## EmmieMc

There was only three bags included. &#128527;


----------



## mariposa08

Main page


----------



## carrieongrove

baghag411 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an Espresso Andie.  Hope I love her.


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> The discounts haven't been applied to the Lizzy or Chrissie. On the main page it shows the right sale price.



So odd! They seem to be having some issues this year


----------



## mariposa08

madgratess said:


> So odd! They seem to be having some issues this year



They seemed to have it fixed now.  

Does anyone know if the espresso Belle and Baby Jane sold out or if they took them off the site so they weren't included?  It's showing in stock at all 3 stores.
Lame if they did that.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> They seemed to have it fixed now.
> 
> Does anyone know if the espresso Belle and Baby Jane sold out or if they took them off the site so they weren't included?  It's showing in stock at all 3 stores.
> Lame if they did that.




I asked earlier...someone else said they were not included...pulled I guess. &#128530;


----------



## virginiaboots

oh dear, i've been trying to decide between espresso and bordeaux lizzy, and i had settled on bordeaux, but how can i pass up $173???


----------



## nyshopaholic

baghag411 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an Espresso Andie.  Hope I love her.



Congrats! I'm also contemplating the Espresso Andie, but I'm hesitating because it will be final sale. It's such a pretty color at a great price!


----------



## EmmieMc

I went online right at 11 pm here in Chicago and there was only three styles on the advent calendar for the 4th.


----------



## EmmieMc

What's a better cross body bag-Lizzy or Paige?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi MZ mamas! I'm new to this thread but have read nearly everything this past week  Hoping to get some insight from those of you who use the Kate as a diaper bag. It seems like you ladies love the quality, construction, and style of MZ so much--it has really sold me on this brand!

I just received a black kate and, to be honest, feel a little disappointed. Hearing about all the interior pockets is what sold me on the bag, but I was surprised to find that they aren't really that functional for my purposes. I was expecting large pockets to organize things like diapers, wipes, extra clothes, etc. 

The zip pocket is a decent size, but the other interior pockets are pretty small. They aren't big enough to fit any of the aforementioned items.... 

My question is: How do you organize items in your diaper bag? And what do you put in these interior pockets? I have so many bags (diaper bags and regular handbags) that I'm on the fence about whether I should keep the kate. I was hoping this bag would fill the gap in my closet, and be a decent looking, classic & casual bag with LOTS of functional pockets. The other diaper bags I own (some I've returned) include the Not Rational hansel, Rebecca minkoff knocked up, twelvelittle allure tote, goyard St. Louis GM with an organizer insert, Prada baby bag.. And I have a Lily Jade Elizabeth on the way).

Any advice or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks so much!!


----------



## badaboop

I just got the Espresso Lizzy! I'm so excited and so nervous!


----------



## dcooney4

Finally broke out my ruby paige. Love this bag. I was eyeing the espresso lizzy. Does anyone have one already have it and what does this color look like close up.


----------



## virginiaboots

Ruby is so pretty and makes me think the bordeaux lizzy i am contemplating is going to be so dull!  so maybe an espresso lizzy and a ruby paige?  
   i'd also like to hear (again) or see how the espresso lizzy looks close up, if anyone has a photo.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcooney4 said:


> Finally broke out my ruby paige. Love this bag. I was eyeing the brown lizzy. Does anyone have one already have it and what does this color look like close up.


Great pic! So festive!


----------



## Funaek

I second the wish for mini suttons during the advent calendar sale! 

Been carrying my Mayfair butterfly and loving it. Wish it held up it's shape better when using the shoulder strap, but the print is gorgeous!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Finally broke out my ruby paige. Love this bag. I was eyeing the espresso lizzy. Does anyone have one already have it and what does this color look like close up.




Does it hold much less than Lizzy?


----------



## nyshopaholic

EmmieMc said:


> What's a better cross body bag-Lizzy or Paige?



*EmmieMC*, I had both and sold my Paige because I found the Lizzy much more comfortable to use as a cross body than Paige.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Finally broke out my ruby paige. Love this bag. I was eyeing the espresso lizzy. Does anyone have one already have it and what does this color look like close up.



Your Ruby Paige is absolutely gorgeous! So perfectly festive for the season :xtree:


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Does it hold much less than Lizzy?



It is just fine for me. I am enjoying the two front pockets one for my keys and the other for quick grab items. I use the back pocket open and keep my cell phone and a pair of glasses in there. I just love it.


----------



## dcooney4

nyshopaholic said:


> *EmmieMC*, I had both and sold my Paige because I found the Lizzy much more comfortable to use as a cross body than Paige.



A while ago I would have said lizzy. Now I like them equally. By not having the extra strap Paige feels lighter . I was wearing a big heavy tote yesterday and my shoulders are very happy with the light Paige.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It is just fine for me. I am enjoying the two front pockets one for my keys and the other for quick grab items. I use the back pocket open and keep my cell phone and a pair of glasses in there. I just love it.




Ok, thank you. Decisions, decisions. Yours is so pretty and Christmassy &#127876;!


----------



## mariposa08

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi MZ mamas! I'm new to this thread but have read nearly everything this past week  Hoping to get some insight from those of you who use the Kate as a diaper bag. It seems like you ladies love the quality, construction, and style of MZ so much--it has really sold me on this brand!
> 
> I just received a black kate and, to be honest, feel a little disappointed. Hearing about all the interior pockets is what sold me on the bag, but I was surprised to find that they aren't really that functional for my purposes. I was expecting large pockets to organize things like diapers, wipes, extra clothes, etc.
> 
> The zip pocket is a decent size, but the other interior pockets are pretty small. They aren't big enough to fit any of the aforementioned items....
> 
> My question is: How do you organize items in your diaper bag? And what do you put in these interior pockets? I have so many bags (diaper bags and regular handbags) that I'm on the fence about whether I should keep the kate. I was hoping this bag would fill the gap in my closet, and be a decent looking, classic & casual bag with LOTS of functional pockets. The other diaper bags I own (some I've returned) include the Not Rational hansel, Rebecca minkoff knocked up, twelvelittle allure tote, goyard St. Louis GM with an organizer insert, Prada baby bag.. And I have a Lily Jade Elizabeth on the way).
> 
> Any advice or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks so much!!



Probably not much help, but I love the Kate (and all my other mzw bags) for the *outside pockets.*  I love keeping everything organized and separated in those pockets, but don't tend to use the inside pockets.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I asked earlier...someone else said they were not included...pulled I guess. &#128530;


 
I think that's so misleading to say espresso collection and then pull two of the bags so they aren't included.


----------



## mariposa08

EmmieMc said:


> What's a better cross body bag-Lizzy or Paige?



I like Lizzy.  I had a Paige, but sold it... I have two Lizzys.


----------



## bibliothekarin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi MZ mamas! I'm new to this thread but have read nearly everything this past week  Hoping to get some insight from those of you who use the Kate as a diaper bag. It seems like you ladies love the quality, construction, and style of MZ so much--it has really sold me on this brand!
> 
> I just received a black kate and, to be honest, feel a little disappointed. Hearing about all the interior pockets is what sold me on the bag, but I was surprised to find that they aren't really that functional for my purposes. I was expecting large pockets to organize things like diapers, wipes, extra clothes, etc.
> 
> The zip pocket is a decent size, but the other interior pockets are pretty small. They aren't big enough to fit any of the aforementioned items....
> 
> My question is: How do you organize items in your diaper bag? And what do you put in these interior pockets? I have so many bags (diaper bags and regular handbags) that I'm on the fence about whether I should keep the kate. I was hoping this bag would fill the gap in my closet, and be a decent looking, classic & casual bag with LOTS of functional pockets. The other diaper bags I own (some I've returned) include the Not Rational hansel, Rebecca minkoff knocked up, twelvelittle allure tote, goyard St. Louis GM with an organizer insert, Prada baby bag.. And I have a Lily Jade Elizabeth on the way).
> 
> Any advice or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks so much!!



Honestly, I didn't enjoy using Kate as a diaper bag.  She was my first MZW bag and I used her exclusively for at least 3 months before going on maternity leave.  Once I rearranged stuff to make it a diaper bag, it felt really really heavy!  Maybe it was because I using Kate for work in the winter, when I was wearing a coat and multiple layers and by the time it got warmer I felt the straps were digging into my shoulder.  In general, I'm wondering about how I feel about the double rolled straps on MZW bags and whether they work for me or not.

I do LOVE using my Sutton--on any other metro bag as a diaper bag though!  So lightweight and the pouches make it easy to find stuff or transfer to another bag.  Good luck with what you decide!


----------



## madgratess

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi MZ mamas! I'm new to this thread but have read nearly everything this past week  Hoping to get some insight from those of you who use the Kate as a diaper bag. It seems like you ladies love the quality, construction, and style of MZ so much--it has really sold me on this brand!
> 
> I just received a black kate and, to be honest, feel a little disappointed. Hearing about all the interior pockets is what sold me on the bag, but I was surprised to find that they aren't really that functional for my purposes. I was expecting large pockets to organize things like diapers, wipes, extra clothes, etc.
> 
> The zip pocket is a decent size, but the other interior pockets are pretty small. They aren't big enough to fit any of the aforementioned items....
> 
> My question is: How do you organize items in your diaper bag? And what do you put in these interior pockets? I have so many bags (diaper bags and regular handbags) that I'm on the fence about whether I should keep the kate. I was hoping this bag would fill the gap in my closet, and be a decent looking, classic & casual bag with LOTS of functional pockets. The other diaper bags I own (some I've returned) include the Not Rational hansel, Rebecca minkoff knocked up, twelvelittle allure tote, goyard St. Louis GM with an organizer insert, Prada baby bag.. And I have a Lily Jade Elizabeth on the way).
> 
> Any advice or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks so much!!



I love using my sutton and Belle for a diaper bag. I like Kate as well, but it's my third choice  I think the other 2 are easier and more comfortable to carry. Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> They seemed to have it fixed now.
> 
> Does anyone know if the espresso Belle and Baby Jane sold out or if they took them off the site so they weren't included?  It's showing in stock at all 3 stores.
> Lame if they did that.




Probably pulled. They do that every year. Advent is often used to move just the styles that aren't selling at full price...then they will put them back when the price on the others returns to normal.


----------



## ravenangel

I think I might have gathered everything I wanted this season, in fact, I have a few too many bags. might let a few janes go. does anyone else find that the straps on Jane are more difficult to keep on the shoulder than belle? not comparing the bags, just the way the straps are placed on both. weird, isn't it?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I dont have Belle (a lil too big for me) but the shoulder straps of Jane are def uncomfortable and they barely stay put. i dont know if its bc its a fairly recent bag so hopefully they will soften up with use..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Last night they had Espresso Belle on sale but not the Baby Jane and when I woke up this morning they were both gone so weird


----------



## NCC1701D

Reba said:


> Does it hold much less than Lizzy?



IMO, Paige holds _more_ than Lizzy. Of course it always depends on what you carry and how you load it, but Paige seems to have a slightly larger interior (mostly in width) and it holds much more in the outside pockets. You can put a full-length wallet in the front outside pocket of Paige, a small tablet or book in the back outside gusseted pocket, and it has the two ruched pockets. Lizzy's outside slip pockets are much narrower and it has just the one ruched pocket (albeit slightly larger than one of Paige's).

All that said, I prefer Lizzy. I like the leather shoulder strap option (Paige can be shortened to shoulder carry but the leather strap on Lizzy is just more comfortable) and I just like the boxy camera-bag shape of the bag better.


----------



## renza

Dec 5 is black stud Bedford collection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ravenangel said:


> I think I might have gathered everything I wanted this season, in fact, I have a few too many bags. might let a few janes go. does anyone else find that the straps on Jane are more difficult to keep on the shoulder than belle? not comparing the bags, just the way the straps are placed on both. weird, isn't it?


Yes, this is definitely a thing. As much as I love Jane, the straps could stand to be placed a bit further apart. Even thougn I did not end up loving the Georgie, I did love the wide, angled strap placement. That bags stays put nicely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So......Advent got me again. Black Stud Julie...will be mine. Geesh.

For the rest of you, anyone that has been secretly coveting the Kim Clutch but could not do full price, I highly recommend it. I love mine.

I picked up my Steel Eliza yesterday. It is terrific! I wasn't sure that I would like the patent trim, but I do. It is a metallic patent. For the number of compartments, it does not seem heavy. I have a busy few days, but will fill it up and post pics on Sunday. I am excited about this one.


----------



## justwatchin

The clutch is cute and a good size for me but I always worry about bags with studs falling off


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> So......Advent got me again. Black Stud Julie...will be mine. Geesh.
> 
> For the rest of you, anyone that has been secretly coveting the Kim Clutch but could not do full price, I highly recommend it. I love mine.
> 
> I picked up my Steel Eliza yesterday. It is terrific! I wasn't sure that I would like the patent trim, but I do. It is a metallic patent. For the number of compartments, it does not seem heavy. I have a busy few days, but will fill it up and post pics on Sunday. I am excited about this one.



I can't wait to see the picture of the steel Eliza.


----------



## EmmieMc

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, this is definitely a thing. As much as I love Jane, the straps could stand to be placed a bit further apart. Even thougn I did not end up loving the Georgie, I did love the wide, angled strap placement. That bags stays put nicely.




Why didn't you love the Georgie? I use mine everyday.


----------



## bibliothekarin

LuvAllBags said:


> So......Advent got me again. Black Stud Julie...will be mine. Geesh.
> 
> For the rest of you, anyone that has been secretly coveting the Kim Clutch but could not do full price, I highly recommend it. I love mine.


 
I bought a Julie too!  I need to stop stalking MZ Wallace and start Christmas shopping for reals.  But I resisted the Anthracite, so I sort of feel okay about this.  I can't wait to compare it to my Kate; will probably end up keeping one or the other.  


I really like the Kim clutch too, but don't have many opportunities to use one.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> So......Advent got me again. Black Stud Julie...will be mine. Geesh.
> 
> For the rest of you, anyone that has been secretly coveting the Kim Clutch but could not do full price, I highly recommend it. I love mine.
> 
> I picked up my Steel Eliza yesterday. It is terrific! I wasn't sure that I would like the patent trim, but I do. It is a metallic patent. For the number of compartments, it does not seem heavy. I have a busy few days, but will fill it up and post pics on Sunday. I am excited about this one.




Hi LuvAllBags: I love the look of the clutch, but I'm wondering about the suede details. How are the tassels and suede stripe holding up on yours? Did you treat the suede before use?


----------



## EmmieMc

I have the Kim Clutch. I've used only a handful of times but it looks brand new still. I was never even concerned that the suede would need to be treated. There's so little of it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hi LuvAllBags: I love the look of the clutch, but I'm wondering about the suede details. How are the tassels and suede stripe holding up on yours? Did you treat the suede before use?




Holding up really well so far - no problems. It is not an everyday bag for me though. I did not treat the suede.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> I bought a Julie too!  I need to stop stalking MZ Wallace and start Christmas shopping for reals.  But I resisted the Anthracite, so I sort of feel okay about this.  I can't wait to compare it to my Kate; will probably end up keeping one or the other.
> 
> 
> I really like the Kim clutch too, but don't have many opportunities to use one.




Haha - I need to get on my Christmas shopping too...


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmmieMc said:


> Why didn't you love the Georgie? I use mine everyday.




I don't like the way it narrows at the top and the flat outside pockets don't work well for me. I liked it but didn't love it.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Holding up really well so far - no problems. It is not an everyday bag for me though. I did not treat the suede.





EmmieMc said:


> I have the Kim Clutch. I've used only a handful of times but it looks brand new still. I was never even concerned that the suede would need to be treated. There's so little of it.



Oh, okay. Thank you both for your replies!


----------



## Middle1

anagirl said:


> I should add that I just bought my 2nd MZW--an Espresso Belle on sale over the weekend.  Now having buyer's remorse.  Afraid it will be too big for my 5"2" frame...and no returns on sale items.  Oh well, I might now own yet another travel bag.


I use my emerald Belle, every single day for work. I'm 5'3" and it fits comfortably as a work bag.


----------



## justwatchin

carrieongrove said:


> And in a total non sequitur, I carried Emerald Marlena throughout the city and couldn't love that bag more. I spied a very fancy looking lady in Grand Central with a black Marlena, which made me feel less juvenile (I'm 5'2" so a bit self-conscious) and that the backpack is a legitimate bag to carry.



Do you have a pic you could share? I would love to see emerald!


----------



## mariposa08

Anyone shopping the advent sale today?


----------



## EmmieMc

No. I'm not liking her "picks". Lol.


----------



## mariposa08

I like the Chelsea and the jade Metro.


----------



## carrieongrove

justwatchin said:


> Do you have a pic you could share? I would love to see emerald!


Sure! Here's emerald in bedroom light (probably closest to natural) and bathroom light with some shadow:


----------



## carrieongrove

mariposa08 said:


> I like the Chelsea and the jade Metro.


I like Jade Metro and Cleo but after my Fringe Ivy purchase, I must resist temptation!


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> I like the Chelsea and the jade Metro.




Same here, but I'm not buying anything.


----------



## NurseAnn

Someone please talk me into or out of the Chelsea tote.  I love that Ruby color.


----------



## mariposa08

NurseAnn said:


> Someone please talk me into or out of the Chelsea tote.  I love that Ruby color.



I do not have one, but I've heard rave reviews.  I looked at this and it definitely made me really consider it. 
http://www.mzwallace.com/features/chelsea-tote


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I do not have one, but I've heard rave reviews.  I looked at this and it definitely made me really consider it.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/features/chelsea-tote




Wow, I'd not seen that before. I really liked that. The celebration fabric piqued my interest and after seeing reviews for Chelsea it looks like a real option for me. Without as much hardware it must be light, and the straps look like a great length and placement. Lately I've been really into totes and bags I can easily drop stuff into. 

Separately, an auction for Bordeaux Jane on eBay (by a favorite TPFer) makes me really wish i hadn't missed Bordeaux Frankie! I'm not super convinced I can handle the weight on Frankie or Francis with all those zippers but love the looks of anthracite and Bordeaux with their silver hardware... Unlike basically everyone I've never been grabbed by Jane; neither color came with a style I HAD to have.

And a quick story. Went to DC for a wedding, forgot to bring a clutch and didn't want to carry Alex to the wedding. Searched Internet for a nearby shop and quickly found one with pictures of interior, where they had MZW bags on display! Thus I knew I would find what I needed at this shop  They still had some Fern bags and they were really beautiful.


----------



## mariposa08

estrie said:


> Wow, I'd not seen that before. I really liked that. The celebration fabric piqued my interest and after seeing reviews for Chelsea it looks like a real option for me. Without as much hardware it must be light, and the straps look like a great length and placement. Lately I've been really into totes and bags I can easily drop stuff into.
> 
> Separately, an auction for Bordeaux Jane on eBay (by a favorite TPFer) makes me really wish i hadn't missed Bordeaux Frankie! I'm not super convinced I can handle the weight on Frankie or Francis with all those zippers but love the looks of anthracite and Bordeaux with their silver hardware... Unlike basically everyone I've never been grabbed by Jane; neither color came with a style I HAD to have.
> 
> And a quick story. Went to DC for a wedding, forgot to bring a clutch and didn't want to carry Alex to the wedding. Searched Internet for a nearby shop and quickly found one with pictures of interior, where they had MZW bags on display! Thus I knew I would find what I needed at this shop  They still had some Fern bags and they were really beautiful.



I've heard the Chelsea is really light. 

I don't find the Frankie/Francis bags to be that much heavier.  I've been carrying one with the lock and it's still pretty light.


----------



## NurseAnn

mariposa08 said:


> I do not have one, but I've heard rave reviews.  I looked at this and it definitely made me really consider it.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/features/chelsea-tote




It looks so good on all of them!  It reminds me of a Longchamp but way way better with the pockets and detachable strap.  I love my Longchamp and I love my Belle so this seems like it would be the perfect combo of both...but then I wonder if it would be a little redundant as well.  The price is soooo good though.


----------



## Sugarstained

NurseAnn said:


> It reminds me of a Longchamp but way way better with the pockets and detachable strap.



This is actually how I ended up with my Chelsea. I was looking for something lightweight, and was leaning toward nylon...but I didn't want another Le Pliage because the lack of outside pocket, and the fussiness of trying to get into it (that flap over the zipper...ugh) was just annoying.

When I described what I wanted to an SA at Nordstrom, she marched me over to the MZ Wallace display and promptly put the Chelsea in my hands. It was a pretty easy sale after that.


----------



## NurseAnn

Sugarstained said:


> This is actually how I ended up with my Chelsea. I was looking for something lightweight, and was leaning toward nylon...but I didn't want another Le Pliage because the lack of outside pocket, and the fussiness of trying to get into it (that flap over the zipper...ugh) was just annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> When I described what I wanted to an SA at Nordstrom, she marched me over to the MZ Wallace display and promptly put the Chelsea in my hands. It was a pretty easy sale after that.




I think this might be the nudge I needed.  Which color do you have?  Would you say it's almost as light as a Longchamp?


----------



## justwatchin

carrieongrove said:


> Sure! Here's emerald in bedroom light (probably closest to natural) and bathroom light with some shadow:



Emerald is beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## carrieongrove

You're welcome!


----------



## HOOKed on bags

I don't post here much but love reading all your comments. 

I love the ruby color - have a Jane tote in ruby. I love Jane, but the Jane tote has been a nice alternative - the two large zippered side pockets are very handy and I can get my 13" laptop in the main body of the bag. Especially now at the holidays, it's my go-to bag.

On a side note, wanted to share this picture of my Fiona (got it last spring - I think it sold out quickly) on the front seat of my car. It matches exactly! So funny...


----------



## Hirisa

Gorgeous pic, HOOKedOnBags! The Fiona is such a smart looking bag.

Re:Advent- the Ruby Chelsea is mighty tempting to me, like a sort of Le Pliage with better durability and organization. I know it would get use, and the price is sure great. But where did I read this recently? "A bargain is just a great price for something you don't need." I don't recall, but it is true. If I knew someone that could use this bag though, I'd bite.


----------



## carrieongrove

HOOKed on bags said:


> On a side note, wanted to share this picture of my Fiona (got it last spring - I think it sold out quickly) on the front seat of my car. It matches exactly! So funny...


Beautiful!!


----------



## estrie

HOOKed on bags said:


> I don't post here much but love reading all your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ruby color - have a Jane tote in ruby. I love Jane, but the Jane tote has been a nice alternative - the two large zippered side pockets are very handy and I can get my 13" laptop in the main body of the bag. Especially now at the holidays, it's my go-to bag.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, wanted to share this picture of my Fiona (got it last spring - I think it sold out quickly) on the front seat of my car. It matches exactly! So funny...




Thank you for sharing! Both the picture and your like for the Jane tote. 

As Hirisa notes, brilliantly, if it's not needed... But Jane tote seems like a great mix of Jane and a tote (appropriately ).



Hirisa said:


> Gorgeous pic, HOOKedOnBags! The Fiona is such a smart looking bag.
> 
> Re:Advent- the Ruby Chelsea is mighty tempting to me, like a sort of Le Pliage with better durability and organization. I know it would get use, and the price is sure great. But where did I read this recently? "A bargain is just a great price for something you don't need." I don't recall, but it is true. If I knew someone that could use this bag though, I'd bite.


----------



## Sugarstained

NurseAnn said:


> I think this might be the nudge I needed.  Which color do you have?  Would you say it's almost as light as a Longchamp?



I have the Midnight. I was specifically looking for a dark/navy blue bag, and while this has a little more purple that I thought I wanted, it works beautifully with my mostly dark-hued wardrobe.

It's definitely heavier than a comparably sized Longchamp, but given the lining and extra hardware that's not really a surprise. That said, it's still what I would call a light weight bag, making it possible to carry a lot of stuff without it becoming burdensome.

Because I was curious, I just put my empty bag (with empty matching pouch) on my digital scale, and it comes in at just over 21 oz (1 lb, 5 oz). The strap that comes with it to give you a cross body option weighs another 5 oz. So, if you're using the bag with the strap, it still comes in at well under 2 lbs.

I'd weigh a Longchamp for you to compare, but I actually gifted mine to a friend's teenage daughter just yesterday, because I haven't used it since I bought the Chelsea.


----------



## djburgh

estrie said:


> Thank you for sharing! Both the picture and your like for the Jane tote.
> 
> As Hirisa notes, brilliantly, if it's not needed... But Jane tote seems like a great mix of Jane and a tote (appropriately ).


get the Chelsea.  I have one and love it to death.  It is my favorite MZ Wallace bag at the moment.  Very very light.  I use it mostly for work and travel.


----------



## gurlsaved

Chiming in a bit late on this one but I LOVE LOVE the Chelsea. I used to be a huge Longchamp Le Pliage fan and still like those bags but much prefer the Chelsea. It is so comfortable and roomy. I like how the bottom of the bag is structured but the rest just molds to whatever you have in the bag, making it not bulky or cumbersome (unless you have bricks in the bag,lol). 

I travel a lot and so Chelsea is my go to carry on as well as a bigger work bag. If I didn't already have it (in Midnight) than I would get it in Ruby. Ruby is so pretty too.


----------



## NurseAnn

Sugarstained said:


> I have the Midnight. I was specifically looking for a dark/navy blue bag, and while this has a little more purple that I thought I wanted, it works beautifully with my mostly dark-hued wardrobe.
> 
> It's definitely heavier than a comparably sized Longchamp, but given the lining and extra hardware that's not really a surprise. That said, it's still what I would call a light weight bag, making it possible to carry a lot of stuff without it becoming burdensome.
> 
> Because I was curious, I just put my empty bag (with empty matching pouch) on my digital scale, and it comes in at just over 21 oz (1 lb, 5 oz). The strap that comes with it to give you a cross body option weighs another 5 oz. So, if you're using the bag with the strap, it still comes in at well under 2 lbs.
> 
> I'd weigh a Longchamp for you to compare, but I actually gifted mine to a friend's teenage daughter just yesterday, because I haven't used it since I bought the Chelsea.




Great review!  Thank you so much for this!  Definitely still sounds like a lightweight bag. I was all set to buy it then saw it is now out of stock.  I guess that's my fault for hesitating.


----------



## dcblam

Hello gang -
Well, I pulled the trigger on the Burgundy Cleo after taking a jaunt down the street to check out the bag.  Bloomies has it in the Steel color and boy is it gorgy!  

It IS a small bag, and I'm not crazy that I can't put my hand fan in the bag, so I'll have to find a smaller fan.  It's perfect when you don't want to carry much.

AND - I also saw the Kara - GREAT alternative to those of us that prefer a bag on the smaller and narrower side.  For many years, I could only purchase MZ's accessories because the bags were just too wide for me. 

AND - the Andie is also a great carry.  Love the shape, all of the organizational pockets, option to hand and shoulder/crossbody carry (similar to Kara and others, of course).

So chuffed to see that there are so many more choices for me - and others who need a thinner, profile bag.

Also popped into the shopping cart those cute Deer Booties and the Celebration Print Compact....fun stuff to get in order to use my Gift Card.

*carrieongrove* thanks for the reminder (to use the gc code)  and for your nudge about the Cleo.  It has a Marni-like vibe to it AND after looking at all of the Sutton-type items while at Bloomies, I realized that I don't need another Sutton in my life....even IF it's a Mini (but don't hold me to it!).

Wow - looks like the Chelsea is pretty popular - it's sold out today.

NOW.......what's the likelihood of a Holiday Inspired Hamish during Advent?????


----------



## mothbeast

Ack I totally forgot about the gift code. I should have added a wallet to my order. 

Blam - I'd love to see your Cleo when you get it. 

I caved on the Andie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mothbeast, congrats on the Andie - great price!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anthracite Jane arrived. Love it! Slightly lighter than last year's Magnet.


----------



## dcooney4

HOOKed on bags said:


> I don't post here much but love reading all your comments.
> 
> I love the ruby color - have a Jane tote in ruby. I love Jane, but the Jane tote has been a nice alternative - the two large zippered side pockets are very handy and I can get my 13" laptop in the main body of the bag. Especially now at the holidays, it's my go-to bag.
> 
> On a side note, wanted to share this picture of my Fiona (got it last spring - I think it sold out quickly) on the front seat of my car. It matches exactly! So funny...



It looks wonderful and really does match exactly!


----------



## virginiaboots

dcblam said:


> Hello gang -
> Well, I pulled the trigger on the Burgundy Cleo after taking a jaunt down the street to check out the bag.  Bloomies has it in the Steel color and boy is it gorgy!
> 
> It IS a small bag, and I'm not crazy that I can't put my hand fan in the bag, so I'll have to find a smaller fan.  It's perfect when you don't want to carry much.
> 
> AND - I also saw the Kara - GREAT alternative to those of us that prefer a bag on the smaller and narrower side.  For many years, I could only purchase MZ's accessories because the bags were just too wide for me.
> 
> AND - the Andie is also a great carry.  Love the shape, all of the organizational pockets, option to hand and shoulder/crossbody carry (similar to Kara and others, of course).
> 
> So chuffed to see that there are so many more choices for me - and others who need a thinner, profile bag.
> 
> Also popped into the shopping cart those cute Deer Booties and the Celebration Print Compact....fun stuff to get in order to use my Gift Card.
> 
> *carrieongrove* thanks for the reminder (to use the gc code)  and for your nudge about the Cleo.  It has a Marni-like vibe to it AND after looking at all of the Sutton-type items while at Bloomies, I realized that I don't need another Sutton in my life....even IF it's a Mini (but don't hold me to it!).
> 
> Wow - looks like the Chelsea is pretty popular - it's sold out today.
> 
> NOW.......what's the likelihood of a Holiday Inspired Hamish during Advent?????


what's the gift card code?


----------



## virginiaboots

also, has anyone tried to get the cosmetic gift with purchase? i decided to use that as my incentive to pull the trigger on the bordeaux lizzy, but don't see it anywhere on the website or in the checkout!


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> also, has anyone tried to get the cosmetic gift with purchase? i decided to use that as my incentive to pull the trigger on the bordeaux lizzy, but don't see it anywhere on the website or in the checkout!


the email said it will be automatically included in your shipment. They will choose the style and color.


----------



## virginiaboots

LuvAllBags said:


> the email said it will be automatically included in your shipment. They will choose the style and color.


thanks! guess they're on it.
in case anyone missed it: what's the gift card code that some are referring to above? thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> thanks! guess they're on it.
> in case anyone missed it: what's the gift card code that some are referring to above? thanks!


There is no general code. Some folks received emails with individual codes for a purchase over a certain amount, and some folks still have gift cards from a contest they entered.


----------



## virginiaboots

LuvAllBags said:


> There is no general code. Some folks received emails with individual codes for a purchase over a certain amount, and some folks still have gift cards from a contest they entered.


ok, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Anthracite Jane arrived. Love it! Slightly lighter than last year's Magnet.




My anthracite Jane and Bea arrived, too. I really like the color. But, I'm slightly annoyed that I didn't realize that the color would be SO close to my Pebble Bedford Jane from a few year's back. Ugh, it's so close that when I opened the box my husband said "don't you already have that bag in that color?" Sigh.


----------



## virginiaboots

anybody tried the Lara wallet or the Chelsea travel case (the smaller cosmetic bag)?  i've been eyeing those as little gifts for myself.


----------



## dcblam

mothbeast said:


> Ack I totally forgot about the gift code. I should have added a wallet to my order.
> 
> Blam - I'd love to see your Cleo when you get it.
> 
> I caved on the Andie.



mb -
Good on you.....great "cave-in".  The Andie is such a great bag AND the color is totally gorgeous.  

AND - will take pics of Cleo upon arrival!


----------



## dcblam

virginiaboots said:


> anybody tried the Lara wallet or the Chelsea travel case (the smaller cosmetic bag)?  i've been eyeing those as little gifts for myself.



Did you see the pic of the Lara wallet in the leopard print that was posted awhile back?  If not, do a thread search and you'll see.  Looks tempting to me as well!

AND thanks LuvAllBags  for clarifying the gift code info.  It's something that I've had forever.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> *carrieongrove* thanks for the reminder (to use the gc code)  and for your nudge about the Cleo.  It has a Marni-like vibe to it AND after looking at all of the Sutton-type items while at Bloomies, I realized that I don't need another Sutton in my life....even IF it's a Mini (but don't hold me to it!).


Aaah!! So glad you got Cleo AND used your GC - yay! 

I will have to carry Cleo vicariously through you. Enjoy!


----------



## jwrightmc

dcblam said:


> Did you see the pic of the Lara wallet in the leopard print that was posted awhile back?  If not, do a thread search and you'll see.  Looks tempting to me as well!
> 
> AND thanks LuvAllBags  for clarifying the gift code info.  It's something that I've had forever.


That Lara wallet is mine!  I love the leopard print and the small size.  It is perfect for my needs.


----------



## jwrightmc

Here's another pic...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> My anthracite Jane and Bea arrived, too. I really like the color. But, I'm slightly annoyed that I didn't realize that the color would be SO close to my Pebble Bedford Jane from a few year's back. Ugh, it's so close that when I opened the box my husband said "don't you already have that bag in that color?" Sigh.


It IS similar to Pebble! I knew it seemed kind of familiar when I took it out of the box...you are so right.


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> It IS similar to Pebble! I knew it seemed kind of familiar when I took it out of the box...you are so right.




Now I wish I would have bought one. I always wanted a Pebble Jane.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> It IS similar to Pebble! I knew it seemed kind of familiar when I took it out of the box...you are so right.




I guess my husband is pretty pleased with himself right now since I told him that he was wrong about the color similarity (before I put them side by side.) LOL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> I guess my husband is pretty pleased with himself right now since I told him that he was wrong about the color similarity (before I put them side by side.) LOL.


Don't you just hate it when they're right...


----------



## mariposa08

50% off


----------



## virginiaboots

ok, so now the 2 lizzy colors (espresso and fern) i had decided against have gone on further markdown - what are the chances the bordeaux will follow suit?  
can anyone who owns anything in fern comment on the color? 
do i need a fern AND a bordeaux lizzy?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i think the bordeaux lizzy would be beautiful. i have a bordeaux Jane and i really love this dark red/burgundy color


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> ok, so now the 2 lizzy colors (espresso and fern) i had decided against have gone on further markdown - what are the chances the bordeaux will follow suit?
> can anyone who owns anything in fern comment on the color?
> do i need a fern AND a bordeaux lizzy?


It's really hard to say...unfortunately sometimes you wait and you miss them. Other times you buy and they get marked down further. I will say this...there's not much left in the Bordeaux color.

I have seen all 3 of these Lizzies in person. All are lovely, but Espresso and Bordeaux are especially nice. Fern is just ok in my opinion, and looks like it could show dirt.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua08366 said:


> i think the bordeaux lizzy would be beautiful. i have a bordeaux Jane and i really love this dark red/burgundy color


Completely agree...love this gorgeous color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anyone tempted by today's sale items?


----------



## Tuuli35

Nordstrom has bordeaux Lizzy and Penny 50% off.


----------



## dcblam

Boy, that Fern Lizzy sure didn't stay around for long.  For me, it was a handsome looking bag.

I had no interest in the Fern color, until I saw it IRL.  It's a pretty unique color, so I can see why it doesn't resonate for some folks, it's a light green with a cool grey undertone - if that makes any sense.  The color contrast with the MZ red/burgundy signature color seam really popped.


Tuuli35 -
Thanks for the heads-up on the Penny at Nordies.....just picked one up for my mom.  Hope she likes, but love Nordies in that it's returnable!


----------



## virginiaboots

LuvAllBags said:


> It's really hard to say...unfortunately sometimes you wait and you miss them. Other times you buy and they get marked down further. I will say this...there's not much left in the Bordeaux color.
> 
> I have seen all 3 of these Lizzies in person. All are lovely, but Espresso and Bordeaux are especially nice. Fern is just ok in my opinion, and looks like it could show dirt.


thanks!  i decided to pull the trigger on the fern lizzy anyway - i had been interested in it since it came out, and figure it will be a great spring-summer color.  wish the nordstrom's markdown on bordeaux lizzy had shown up a few days ago, so i could have had THAT in my hands before i ordered the fern!  and then it (Nordstrom's) went down to 50% off, and disappeared before i could grab it.  sigh... this shopping business is hard work.


----------



## dcooney4

I went to nordstroms over an hour drive and they were sold out of lizzy there.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> I went to nordstroms over an hour drive and they were sold out of lizzy there.



 Chat with Nordstrom customer service, then they could check if any of the stores still have it.


----------



## Tuuli35

MZ Wallace 'Lizzy' Nylon Satchel
Unit Price: $172.49 
Size: One Size 
Color: BORDEAUX 
Style: 178604_1
This is the info for the item in the Nordstrom.


----------



## virginiaboots

Tuuli35 said:


> Chat with Nordstrom customer service, then they could check if any of the stores still have it.


i live chatted them and they said they are sold out company-wide, but they do have a "waiting list" - they will notify people if one gets returned.


----------



## plumaplomb

virginiaboots said:


> i live chatted them and they said they are sold out company-wide, but they do have a "waiting list" - they will notify people if one gets returned.



Do you know how long it is?


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> MZ Wallace 'Lizzy' Nylon Satchel
> Unit Price: $172.49
> Size: One Size
> Color: BORDEAUX
> Style: 178604_1
> This is the info for the item in the Nordstrom.



Thanks Tuuli! I think I'm going to pass. I wanted to see it in person one more time , but that fact is I really do not need it.


----------



## dcooney4

I am at the point where I want to see a bag in person before I buy it. I only caught a glimpse of the bordeux lizzy once but that one was quite beat up from being a floor model, so I didn't look at it closer. I did just get the ruby paige recently and I love that one.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> I am at the point where I want to see a bag in person before I buy it. I only caught a glimpse of the bordeux lizzy once but that one was quite beat up from being a floor model, so I didn't look at it closer. I did just get the ruby paige recently and I love that one.


My local Nordstrom does not carry MZ Wallace so I wouldnt have any other choice than to order them.


----------



## dcooney4

I would do it that way too if my Nordstrom did not carry them or if I knew for sure I would Iove a bag .


----------



## virginiaboots

plumaplomb said:


> Do you know how long it is?


nope - they said they couldn't see that at their end.


----------



## Reba

Wow...anybody caving?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im trying to purchase Baby Jane in ruby but the sale price is not adjusting i wonder what the problem is


----------



## Reba

Enter through the advent calendar that will give you lowest available price


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i did but its very strange bc when i sign in and go thru checkout process price changes and doesnt reflect the 10%off anymore


----------



## Reba

Hmm...I just tried...almost just bought a bag to test it...it kept the lowest price throughout process in my cart...stopped just in time..&#128556;


----------



## mariposa08

The prices are bouncing around a lot for me too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

It finally worked but i had to change my internet browser tho (used internet explorer). I really couldn't decide between Ruby or Plum Baby Jane I chose the Plum one but i love red too


----------



## Reba

Glad it worked. Kind of why I am not buying...can't pick. Love both those colors and Espresso.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you I like Espresso too and also a classic Black but that would be too much. I just purchased 3 MZW bags under a month


----------



## Reba

Not to mention I should be holiday shopping for others...not myself &#127876;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Not to mention I should be holiday shopping for others...not myself &#127876;


ur so right about that but how can you stop/control ur self from all the temptation and all these wonderful sales


----------



## Reba

Not sure &#128556;


----------



## heathero

How quickly are bags being shipped out? Are they going out the same day you order?


----------



## mariposa08

heathero said:


> How quickly are bags being shipped out? Are they going out the same day you order?



No for me they are not. I ordered the other day and it's still processing.


----------



## heathero

Thanks mariposa! I just ordered the bordeaux hayley and paid for the two day ship.  Need it for the weekend!


----------



## virginiaboots

In case anyone is interested, i think they added some stock, like an olive Lizzy - if anyone's on the fence, I have the Belle in olive and the color is amazing. 

I'm annoyed because I bought fern Lizzy yesterday - and I'm sure they won't adjust the price for me today. Grr.


----------



## dcblam

virginiaboots said:


> In case anyone is interested, i think they added some stock, like an olive Lizzy - if anyone's on the fence, I have the Belle in olive and the color is amazing.
> 
> I'm annoyed because I bought fern Lizzy yesterday - and I'm sure they won't adjust the price for me today. Grr.



YUP - that's the "problem"with ADVENT and Easter Egg.....playing the odds!
FWIW - think that they had practically NO inventory on that Olive Lizzy.  GONE-ski.

AND - this sale is always TOO tempting.  Now, I'm thinking about just buying to have a back-ups.  What is wrong with me?  LOL.

As for shipping stuff out....mine is still processing as well and I think I purchased on Sunday???


----------



## missyb

Does anyone have the metro with the butterfly pattern? If so how do you like it?


----------



## renza

Does the Chelsea fit a laptop comfortably? I have a 14" ultrabook and am wondering if it would actually fit, despite the curved top and narrower bottom.

And that Gina in Tyrol Flannel is calling my name, but I have absolutely no need for it. Wah.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not to mention I should be holiday shopping for others...not myself &#127876;



That is what I am doing too ,but it is not easy with these sales.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is what I am doing too ,but it is not easy with these sales.




I guess we should just stop &#128064; looking...


----------



## NCC1701D

renza said:


> Does the Chelsea fit a laptop comfortably? I have a 14" ultrabook and am wondering if it would actually fit, despite the curved top and narrower bottom.



I had a Chelsea briefly and my 14" ultrabook did fit nicely. It's quite a cavernous bag due to the depth. I wish I had a better picture.


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> I had a Chelsea briefly and my 14" ultrabook did fit nicely. It's quite a cavernous bag due to the depth. I wish I had a better picture.




Thanks! It looks like it would even fit with a thin case over it which is what I had hoped. I tried on the Chelsea quite awhile ago but couldn't remember how big it seemed.

Can I ask why you got rid of it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is what I am doing too ,but it is not easy with these sales.




I would like to have so many of the bags...but don't need...I talk myself out of Baby Jane because it doesn't have crossbody option, and I am afraid it would sit in storage too often. Maybe...if that Clara goes on sale deep enough...perfect size, crossbody option, and I do like the contrast of black leather on mocha...other than that..remind me to put my &#128064; away...


----------



## NCC1701D

renza said:


> Thanks! It looks like it would even fit with a thin case over it which is what I had hoped. I tried on the Chelsea quite awhile ago but couldn't remember how big it seemed.
> 
> Can I ask why you got rid of it?



I think it would! I returned it because, although it was really beautiful (it was Butterfly), I thought it was a little too deep and would be awkward to carry on the shoulder because of it. That, and a little too cavernous inside, I could imagine  everything I put in there just kind of rolling around in there unless I had the bag full and arranged just so. Finally, my Greta wallet didn't fit in the front outside pocket where I was hoping to carry wallet + phone. I don't even remember if my phone fit.


----------



## EmmieMc

Would the Bordeaux go with a lot of items? I don't wear the olive Hayley I have due to the rose gold hardware
Even thought it's beautiful. I'm more a silver tone person.


----------



## Reba

EmmieMc said:


> Would the Bordeaux go with a lot of items? I don't wear the olive Hayley I have due to the rose gold hardware
> Even thought it's beautiful. I'm more a silver tone person.




Bourdeaux goes with navy, grey, black, greens, not reds or purples.


----------



## renza

NCC1701D said:


> I think it would! I returned it because, although it was really beautiful (it was Butterfly), I thought it was a little too deep and would be awkward to carry on the shoulder because of it. That, and a little too cavernous inside, I could imagine  everything I put in there just kind of rolling around in there unless I had the bag full and arranged just so. Finally, my Greta wallet didn't fit in the front outside pocket where I was hoping to carry wallet + phone. I don't even remember if my phone fit.


This is very helpful, thanks! I will keep this style in mind for a future work bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New sale stock added...I got Bordeaux Jane and two wallets that will make great gifts. Good deals today with the extra $$ off.


----------



## jwrightmc

missyb said:


> Does anyone have the metro with the butterfly pattern? If so how do you like it?


I have a butterfly medium metro.  I absolutely love it!  I just came back from a trip.  Took it with me.  I was packing the car yesterday morning to come home and the bag was in the natural light.  And I realized just how pretty that pattern really is!  Some think the quilting makes the pattern not so nice.  But I don't find that to be true!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## mothbeast

dcblam said:


> YUP - that's the "problem"with ADVENT and Easter Egg.....playing the odds!
> FWIW - think that they had practically NO inventory on that Olive Lizzy.  GONE-ski.
> 
> AND - this sale is always TOO tempting.  Now, I'm thinking about just buying to have a back-ups.  What is wrong with me?  LOL.
> 
> As for shipping stuff out....mine is still processing as well and I think I purchased on Sunday???



Yeah my order from late Sat night is still processing.


----------



## EmmieMc

My order from Dec 1st came on Friday dec 4th.


----------



## Reba

EmmieMc said:


> My order from Dec 1st came on Friday dec 4th.




You got the elf that likes to make toys...they got the elf that wants to be a dentist..


----------



## HOOKed on bags

virginiaboots said:


> In case anyone is interested, i think they added some stock, like an olive Lizzy - if anyone's on the fence, I have the Belle in olive and the color is amazing.
> 
> I'm annoyed because I bought fern Lizzy yesterday - and I'm sure they won't adjust the price for me today. Grr.


I'm annoyed too... bought a cocoa Jane tote just yesterday, it hasn't even processed yet, and could have saved another $40 if I had waited until today. Grr....

It's taking a full week for me to get what I ordered (Advent sale specials).


----------



## EmmieMc

Anthracite Bea It's a little lopsided from packing and shipping but I love it! 
The leather trim looks brownish black though. The color is hard to explain. Blank/grey/ brown.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

very pretty what color is that it looks like eggplant from my screen


----------



## EmmieMc

Anthracite. Not purple at all but black/grey/brownish.


----------



## Minne Bags

EmmieMc said:


> View attachment 2828204
> 
> Anthracite Bea It's a little lopsided from packing and shipping but I love it!
> The leather trim looks brownish black though. The color is hard to explain. Blank/grey/ brown.




Hey there, EmmieMc! We're bag twins on the "Ant." Bea. Don't you just love it? I haven't stopped looking at mine since it arrived on Saturday. Wear it in good health!


----------



## tickedoffchick

EmmieMc said:


> Anthracite. Not purple at all but black/grey/brownish.


I got the Anthracite Jane in the sale (yay!) and it actually did have a dusty dark purple look to it when it was in my car yesterday and today! I'll wait to see it in sunlight before passing final judgment. I do really like the color!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi ladies, does MZ have price increases like other designers? If so, I'm curious what the hikes have been Iike over the last few years. Thanks!


----------



## Minne Bags

tickedoffchick said:


> I got the Anthracite Jane in the sale (yay!) and it actually did have a dusty dark purple look to it when it was in my car yesterday and today! I'll wait to see it in sunlight before passing final judgment. I do really like the color!




Yay! We're twins on the Anthracite Jane, too. (I was very bad on day 1 of the sale. LOL.) I agree with you about the hints of purple in the color. It almost seems like the red leather edge trim adds the hint of color to the dark nylon. I can't explain it. But it sure is pretty.


----------



## virginiaboots

HOOKed on bags said:


> I'm annoyed too... bought a cocoa Jane tote just yesterday, it hasn't even processed yet, and could have saved another $40 if I had waited until today. Grr....
> 
> It's taking a full week for me to get what I ordered (Advent sale specials).


you might want to try calling and asking for a price adjustment. i did that re: fern lizzy and they were actually ready to adjust it, but then said that the really low price (10% off of the 50% off price) was a mistake and the actual price today is $207, which is more than i paid. (hope that makes sense.) so give them a ring!

OT:  in case anyone needs this info:  i received my butterfly computer case today and it does NOT fit my 13" macbook pro, as the website suggested it would.  they are taking it back, though.  they really do come through most of the time, as far as customer service. 

i'm disappointed because i really wanted something butterfly and i'm not ready to pull the trigger on a full-price metro (i think i want my first metro to be a large!).  not interested in the other 2 bags that went on sale. 

happy advent!


----------



## Hirisa

The Berry Tess is seriously the bag that would not leave. This fascinates me somehow.


----------



## Reba

Mini Ava is cute...


----------



## renza

EmmieMc said:


> View attachment 2828204
> 
> Anthracite Bea It's a little lopsided from packing and shipping but I love it!
> The leather trim looks brownish black though. The color is hard to explain. Blank/grey/ brown.




This is so pretty! I love the look of bea.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mini Ava is today's special! Love it! My full size Ava is wonderful. This mini looks like the perfect smaller size!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tickedoffchick said:


> I got the Anthracite Jane in the sale (yay!) and it actually did have a dusty dark purple look to it when it was in my car yesterday and today! I'll wait to see it in sunlight before passing final judgment. I do really like the color!




Agree - I just pulled my Anthracite Jane out to use and I love the color.


----------



## dcooney4

Mini Ava is very cute. Do you think it would stand up on it's own when not stuffed with anything?


----------



## carrieongrove

Hirisa said:


> The Berry Tess is seriously the bag that would not leave. This fascinates me somehow.


lol! I remember seeing a few of them in one of the sale bins at Bloomingdale's last year. It's a beautiful color and a nice bag, but to me it's just too big for a satchel. If I'm carrying that much stuff, I need a shoulder carry, not just crossbody.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> You got the elf that likes to make toys...they got the elf that wants to be a dentist..


lol Reba!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Mini Ava is very cute. Do you think it would stand up on it's own when not stuffed with anything?




Looks like it would to me. I guess if that were important and was considering, I would just call and ask..  Really cute bag, could be casual or dressy...a real classic style.


----------



## Reba

Looks pretty with the tassel. I like the Midnight.


----------



## dcblam

Mr. FedEx arrived and delivered Burgundy Cleo.....SWOON!  
The color is so awesome - a rich color that's such a neutral (at least for me!).

I was thinking the other day about this bag and why I was so drawn to it........
Voila - it reminds me of the Gryson Skye bag   

(http://www.gilt.com/brand/gryson/product/6732583-gryson-gryson-br-gryson-br-skye-satchel)


that I had and liked, but didn't love - it was a bit too heavy AND the shoulder strap was a bit too short for cross body.  This Cleo solves the problem (just wish it were slightly bigger....)

The baby BOOTIES on E-POP are adorable......BUT, the Celebration Compact Mirror is NOT WORTH the price point.  It feels too much like plastic and the print is not that awesome.  Looks like something you would find at a dollar store....REALLY.  UGH.  

Will post pics of the Cleo when I get a moment - most likely Friday.  

So, with this Mini Ava offering, what's the chances of a Mini Sutton happening?  
I think not........


----------



## renza

dcblam said:


> Mr. FedEx arrived and delivered Burgundy Cleo.....SWOON!
> The color is so awesome - a rich color that's such a neutral (at least for me!).
> 
> I was thinking the other day about this bag and why I was so drawn to it........
> Voila - it reminds me of the Gryson Skye bag
> 
> (http://www.gilt.com/brand/gryson/product/6732583-gryson-gryson-br-gryson-br-skye-satchel)
> 
> 
> that I had and liked, but didn't love - it was a bit too heavy AND the shoulder strap was a bit too short for cross body.  This Cleo solves the problem (just wish it were slightly bigger....)
> 
> The baby BOOTIES on E-POP are adorable......BUT, the Celebration Compact Mirror is NOT WORTH the price point.  It feels too much like plastic and the print is not that awesome.  Looks like something you would find at a dollar store....REALLY.  UGH.
> 
> Will post pics of the Cleo when I get a moment - most likely Friday.
> 
> So, with this Mini Ava offering, what's the chances of a Mini Sutton happening?
> I think not........


Could you post pics of the compact mirror too when you have a chance? I was interested in the celebration print cosmetic bag, but not if the print looks cheap.


----------



## jwrightmc

dcblam said:


> Mr. FedEx arrived and delivered Burgundy Cleo.....SWOON!
> The color is so awesome - a rich color that's such a neutral (at least for me!).
> 
> I was thinking the other day about this bag and why I was so drawn to it........
> Voila - it reminds me of the Gryson Skye bag
> 
> (http://www.gilt.com/brand/gryson/product/6732583-gryson-gryson-br-gryson-br-skye-satchel)
> 
> 
> that I had and liked, but didn't love - it was a bit too heavy AND the shoulder strap was a bit too short for cross body.  This Cleo solves the problem (just wish it were slightly bigger....)
> 
> The baby BOOTIES on E-POP are adorable......BUT, the Celebration Compact Mirror is NOT WORTH the price point.  It feels too much like plastic and the print is not that awesome.  Looks like something you would find at a dollar store....REALLY.  UGH.
> 
> Will post pics of the Cleo when I get a moment - most likely Friday.
> 
> So, with this Mini Ava offering, what's the chances of a Mini Sutton happening?
> I think not........


Did you get the compact with the glitter on it?  Or are you talking about the print that looks like xmas lights!  The glitter one, right?  I am loving that light print on the Chelsea bags and would be so disappointed to hear it is not as nice as it looks.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Looks pretty with the tassel. I like the Midnight.



Thank you!  I'm really happy with it.


----------



## EmmieMc

Minne Bags said:


> Yay! We're twins on the Anthracite Jane, too. (I was very bad on day 1 of the sale. LOL.) I agree with you about the hints of purple in the color. It almost seems like the red leather edge trim adds the hint of color to the dark nylon. I can't explain it. But it sure is pretty.




Mine-what color would you say the leather trim is? The more I look at it, the more it looks brown not black.


----------



## dcblam

Here it is - the glitter one - actually looks nicer in the photo -  LOL.   Pic taken w/o flash.

So, I am hoping the Christmas Lights print is much nicer. Has anyone gotten anything in this print?  If so, can you please post a pic?

Hope this helps


----------



## mothbeast

dcblam said:


> Mr. FedEx arrived and delivered Burgundy Cleo.....SWOON!
> The color is so awesome - a rich color that's such a neutral (at least for me!).
> 
> I was thinking the other day about this bag and why I was so drawn to it........
> Voila - it reminds me of the Gryson Skye bag
> 
> (http://www.gilt.com/brand/gryson/product/6732583-gryson-gryson-br-gryson-br-skye-satchel)
> 
> 
> that I had and liked, but didn't love - it was a bit too heavy AND the shoulder strap was a bit too short for cross body.  This Cleo solves the problem (just wish it were slightly bigger....)
> 
> The baby BOOTIES on E-POP are adorable......BUT, the Celebration Compact Mirror is NOT WORTH the price point.  It feels too much like plastic and the print is not that awesome.  Looks like something you would find at a dollar store....REALLY.  UGH.
> 
> Will post pics of the Cleo when I get a moment - most likely Friday.
> 
> So, with this Mini Ava offering, what's the chances of a Mini Sutton happening?
> I think not........



Blam - that is so funny. I have that exact Gryson that keeps getting into the sell / trade/ donate pile for that reason. 

Thanks for the review on the mirror. That'll keep me from indulging. 
Did you get the booties? I ended up ordering  celluloid pencil cases from a Japanese site bec it was less for 2 plus shipping than MZW is asking for 1.


----------



## renza

mothbeast said:


> Blam - that is so funny. I have that exact Gryson that keeps getting into the sell / trade/ donate pile for that reason.
> 
> Thanks for the review on the mirror. That'll keep me from indulging.
> Did you get the booties? *I ended up ordering  celluloid pencil cases from a Japanese site bec it was less for 2 plus shipping than MZW is asking for 1*.


Would you share where you got the pencil cases?


----------



## renza

dcblam said:


> View attachment 2828848
> 
> 
> Here it is - the glitter one - actually looks nicer in the photo -  LOL.   Pic taken w/o flash.
> 
> So, I am hoping the Christmas Lights print is much nicer. Has anyone gotten anything in this print?  If so, can you please post a pic?
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks! That's too bad, it does look cute in photos. I am curious about the christmas light print.


----------



## LisaAR

With the start of a new job, I switched back to using a classic planner and my hopes of getting by with my old mid-sized bags went out the window. Fortunately, with the help of this thread's predecessor, I discovered the Belle and I'm in love. I'm a hyper organized person so Belle's collection of pockets are awesome for me. The large size makes carrying my planner, iPad, phone, backup flats, makeup, sweater, snack, etc to off site meetings a breeze. I even have room for a pair of dance shoes for if I decide to stay in the city for an evening out. 

What I need now is a wallet to compliment it. My Belle is the classic looking Black Bedford with gold hardware. The wallets in that material/color combination that I found are the Mae and the Ingrid, both seem a little limited in organization. I like to keep cash and receipts seperately and use a fair number of card slots. It would also be great if the wallet worked as an occasional clutch.

I saw pictures of the Anna online(stores here don't carry MZW wallets, just bags) and it looks great design wise, but I'm not sure the different material and silver hardware will go well with my bag. Does anyone have thoughts on this or a different recommendation?

Thanks.


----------



## mariposa08

LisaAR said:


> With the start of a new job, I switched back to using a classic planner and my hopes of getting by with my old mid-sized bags went out the window. Fortunately, with the help of this thread's predecessor, I discovered the Belle and I'm in love. I'm a hyper organized person so Belle's collection of pockets are awesome for me. The large size makes carrying my planner, iPad, phone, backup flats, makeup, sweater, snack, etc to off site meetings a breeze. I even have room for a pair of dance shoes for if I decide to stay in the city for an evening out.
> 
> What I need now is a wallet to compliment it. My Belle is the classic looking Black Bedford with gold hardware. The wallets in that material/color combination that I found are the Mae and the Ingrid, both seem a little limited in organization. I like to keep cash and receipts seperately and use a fair number of card slots. It would also be great if the wallet worked as an occasional clutch.
> 
> I saw pictures of the Anna online(stores here don't carry MZW wallets, just bags) and it looks great design wise, but I'm not sure the different material and silver hardware will go well with my bag. Does anyone have thoughts on this or a different recommendation?
> 
> Thanks.



I LOVE the Katherine.  I don't try to match my wallet to my bag (I switch often so that would be hard) so for me I wouldn't worry about that. The leather on the plum Katherine is gorgeous and if I hadn't bought a new wallet (neon pink Katherine) last spring I would snatch that one up. It's a big wallet so keep that in mind, but it's gorgeous and has a ton of card slots. Have you looked at the pics thread?  There a wallet pictures in there. I had a Lexi before the Katherine and I liked it as well, but the Katherine has more card slots and I like the layout better. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...le-size-color-reference-pics-only-855190.html

Congrats on your Belle.  I love the Belle.


----------



## jwrightmc

Seems there are a bunch of us interested in the Celebration bedford light Chelsea bags!  Funny that no one has bought any of it!  I was hoping it would be an Advent Sale item one of these days!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dcblam

LisaAR said:


> With the start of a new job, I switched back to using a classic planner and my hopes of getting by with my old mid-sized bags went out the window. Fortunately, with the help of this thread's predecessor, I discovered the Belle and I'm in love. I'm a hyper organized person so Belle's collection of pockets are awesome for me. The large size makes carrying my planner, iPad, phone, backup flats, makeup, sweater, snack, etc to off site meetings a breeze. I even have room for a pair of dance shoes for if I decide to stay in the city for an evening out.
> 
> What I need now is a wallet to compliment it. My Belle is the classic looking Black Bedford with gold hardware. The wallets in that material/color combination that I found are the Mae and the Ingrid, both seem a little limited in organization. I like to keep cash and receipts seperately and use a fair number of card slots. It would also be great if the wallet worked as an occasional clutch.
> 
> I saw pictures of the Anna online(stores here don't carry MZW wallets, just bags) and it looks great design wise, but I'm not sure the different material and silver hardware will go well with my bag. Does anyone have thoughts on this or a different recommendation?
> 
> Thanks.





I too am a Katherine fan.  She holds A LOT and I do not switch wallets, unless I am traveling or doing a "weekend" wallet thing.  Had a Katherine in Cobalt for years and just retired her for a BOBBI.  

I am smitten with BOBBI as well.  Doesn't hold as many credit cards, BUT - it's a full zip wallet and is wide and lies totally FLAT when you unzip.   It's SO EASY to use.  I am total fan of this wallet as well.  

AM hoping that at the end of the ADVENT sale, they will have a percentage off of all sale items so I can purchase a BOBBI in tangerine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LisaAR said:


> With the start of a new job, I switched back to using a classic planner and my hopes of getting by with my old mid-sized bags went out the window. Fortunately, with the help of this thread's predecessor, I discovered the Belle and I'm in love. I'm a hyper organized person so Belle's collection of pockets are awesome for me. The large size makes carrying my planner, iPad, phone, backup flats, makeup, sweater, snack, etc to off site meetings a breeze. I even have room for a pair of dance shoes for if I decide to stay in the city for an evening out.
> 
> What I need now is a wallet to compliment it. My Belle is the classic looking Black Bedford with gold hardware. The wallets in that material/color combination that I found are the Mae and the Ingrid, both seem a little limited in organization. I like to keep cash and receipts seperately and use a fair number of card slots. It would also be great if the wallet worked as an occasional clutch.
> 
> I saw pictures of the Anna online(stores here don't carry MZW wallets, just bags) and it looks great design wise, but I'm not sure the different material and silver hardware will go well with my bag. Does anyone have thoughts on this or a different recommendation?
> 
> Thanks.


The Anna is amazing. I love it for the organization. It won't be matchy-matchy with your bag, but I think you will love it.


----------



## Minne Bags

EmmieMc said:


> Mine-what color would you say the leather trim is? The more I look at it, the more it looks brown not black.




To me, the leather looks like a very very deep wine color. I agree that it doesn't look black at all.


----------



## virginiaboots

LisaAR said:


> With the start of a new job, I switched back to using a classic planner and my hopes of getting by with my old mid-sized bags went out the window. Fortunately, with the help of this thread's predecessor, I discovered the Belle and I'm in love. I'm a hyper organized person so Belle's collection of pockets are awesome for me. The large size makes carrying my planner, iPad, phone, backup flats, makeup, sweater, snack, etc to off site meetings a breeze. I even have room for a pair of dance shoes for if I decide to stay in the city for an evening out.
> 
> What I need now is a wallet to compliment it. My Belle is the classic looking Black Bedford with gold hardware. The wallets in that material/color combination that I found are the Mae and the Ingrid, both seem a little limited in organization. I like to keep cash and receipts seperately and use a fair number of card slots. It would also be great if the wallet worked as an occasional clutch.
> 
> I saw pictures of the Anna online(stores here don't carry MZW wallets, just bags) and it looks great design wise, but I'm not sure the different material and silver hardware will go well with my bag. Does anyone have thoughts on this or a different recommendation?
> 
> Thanks.


I love my Belle, too.  And because I am NOT hyper-organized, it really helps me!  

I used a leather Ingrid for several years - it actually holds a ton and is very easy to use.  There are 2 bill slots so you might be able to use one for receipts like I did.  I retired it for a Henry recently, but mainly because I wanted something that would hold my iPhone.  I love Henry (have 2 now), but I don't think there are any available right now. Anna is also good for holding an iPhone plus everything else, but I already had that Henry that I rediscovered. Henry is great as a clutch; Ingrid not so much, obviously. 

Thanks to the others for your ideas re: Katherine and Bobbi - I am looking for a good long-lasting gift for my 22-yr-old niece, and I'm thinking one of these wallets would do it.


----------



## handbag*girl

jwrightmc said:


> Seems there are a bunch of us interested in the Celebration bedford light Chelsea bags!  Funny that no one has bought any of it!  I was hoping it would be an Advent Sale item one of these days!  Fingers crossed!!



If this goes on sale  I'm in!


----------



## Reba

Advent special &#128541;


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Advent special &#128541;




LOL, Reba!  My thoughts exactly...


----------



## virginiaboots

jwrightmc said:


> Seems there are a bunch of us interested in the Celebration bedford light Chelsea bags!  Funny that no one has bought any of it!  I was hoping it would be an Advent Sale item one of these days!  Fingers crossed!!


i'm drawn to that celebration print too, mainly in the smaller "travel case", but wonder how much i'd actually use it with that print. (i really want to buy one of those travel cases regardless - i think i like the camo jacquard best.) someone please post a photo if you have purchased!


----------



## dcblam

mothbeast said:


> Blam - that is so funny. I have that exact Gryson that keeps getting into the sell / trade/ donate pile for that reason.
> 
> Thanks for the review on the mirror. That'll keep me from indulging.
> Did you get the booties? I ended up ordering  celluloid pencil cases from a Japanese site bec it was less for 2 plus shipping than MZW is asking for 1.



NICE call on the pencil case.  Where did you find it (inquiry #2....LOL!).

Yes, the ZOOTIES are adorable.  I will post a pic soon.

LOL on the Gryson.  I sold mine on evilbay several years ago.  It was such a nicely made bag - great quality.  Were you on tpf when they first launched their website?  What a fiasco.....I think that's when I nabbed the Skye.  Part of the Gryson 33 - where they gave peeps a HUGE discount because they had to cancel a bunch of orders due to website malfunction.


----------



## carrieongrove

mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the Katherine.  I don't try to match my wallet to my bag (I switch often so that would be hard) so for me I wouldn't worry about that. The leather on the plum Katherine is gorgeous and if I hadn't bought a new wallet (neon pink Katherine) last spring I would snatch that one up. It's a big wallet so keep that in mind, but it's gorgeous and has a ton of card slots. Have you looked at the pics thread?  There a wallet pictures in there. I had a Lexi before the Katherine and I liked it as well, but the Katherine has more card slots and I like the layout better.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...le-size-color-reference-pics-only-855190.html


I am also a Katherine fan. I have the Cardamom. 

Pros: The pebbled texture shows very little wear. Tons of credit card slots. Outstanding organization. Love the sleek envelope look. Cons: I've found that it's taken a long time to break in the credit card slots. The ones that I go to all the time are getting smooth but the others at the bottom can be very difficult. A bit frustrating when you're in a hurry and need to pull something out. Not a huge deal, but surprised that the leather hasn't softened/given a bit more by now.

Anna was a runner-up for me, but I wasn't a fan of the spiky hardware on the flap. Cocoa is a great color though.

If a Bedford Mae goes on sale, I might consider purchasing one. I prefer the orientation of those credit card slots to Katherine's, but I like Katherine's number of slots. 

One other thing to keep in mind re Katherine...not sure what color you're looking at, but Plum has two snaps (look at interior pic on website). My Katherine - and I think all the others - has one in the middle. It may not make a difference but when you're opening your wallet, not having the closure in the middle may be a little awkward. Also note that the flap styles are a little different (Plum & Bordeaux are flat across, Cardamom and some others from last year have the envelope look). Just aesthetic stuff but something to keep in mind.


----------



## mothbeast

Does anyone here have the mirror charm? I like the idea but the MZW photos only show the logo side not the mirror.


----------



## mothbeast

dcblam said:


> NICE call on the pencil case.  Where did you find it (inquiry #2....LOL!).
> 
> Yes, the ZOOTIES are adorable.  I will post a pic soon.
> 
> LOL on the Gryson.  I sold mine on evilbay several years ago.  It was such a nicely made bag - great quality.  Were you on tpf when they first launched their website?  What a fiasco.....I think that's when I nabbed the Skye.  Part of the Gryson 33 - where they gave peeps a HUGE discount because they had to cancel a bunch of orders due to website malfunction.



I got 2 red koi pencil cases from pencils.jp. You submit an order then they email you with the total for the shipping. That can take a couple of days. I just checked my statement and it was $40 w/EMS shipping for a lg red and a sm red. They were sold out of tortoise. 

There was somewhere in the US with the tortoise case for $27. I didn't bookmark it but I think it was a place that sold fountain pens. I was googling either celluloid pen case or Katsushika pen case. 

I think I got the Gryson used off ebay. I kept trying to like their bags and failing.


----------



## LisaAR

mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the Katherine.  I don't try to match my wallet to my bag (I switch often so that would be hard) so for me I wouldn't worry about that. The leather on the plum Katherine is gorgeous and if I hadn't bought a new wallet (neon pink Katherine) last spring I would snatch that one up. It's a big wallet so keep that in mind, but it's gorgeous and has a ton of card slots. Have you looked at the pics thread?  There a wallet pictures in there. I had a Lexi before the Katherine and I liked it as well, but the Katherine has more card slots and I like the layout better.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...le-size-color-reference-pics-only-855190.html
> 
> Congrats on your Belle.  I love the Belle.


Thanks for mentioning the picture thread, I didn't know it was there. The wallet photos were very helpful, much more useful than the ones on their web site. The neon pink Katherine looks great and the size works for me.

BTW I love your clover Kate on the first page of the picture thread.


----------



## mariposa08

mothbeast said:


> Does anyone here have the mirror charm? I like the idea but the MZW photos only show the logo side not the mirror.



This one or something else?


----------



## mariposa08

LisaAR said:


> Thanks for mentioning the picture thread, I didn't know it was there. The wallet photos were very helpful, much more useful than the ones on their web site. The neon pink Katherine looks great and the size works for me.
> 
> BTW I love your clover Kate on the first page of the picture thread.



You're welcome!  

I actually just sold my clover Kate today.  I just got the midnight Kate so I sold it a good friend (who is actually on here   ).


----------



## LisaAR

mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the Katherine.  I don't try to match my wallet to my bag (I switch often so that would be hard) so for me I wouldn't worry about that. The leather on the plum Katherine is gorgeous and if I hadn't bought a new wallet (neon pink Katherine) last spring I would snatch that one up. It's a big wallet so keep that in mind, but it's gorgeous and has a ton of card slots. Have you looked at the pics thread?  There a wallet pictures in there. I had a Lexi before the Katherine and I liked it as well, but the Katherine has more card slots and I like the layout better.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...le-size-color-reference-pics-only-855190.html
> 
> Congrats on your Belle.  I love the Belle.





dcblam said:


> I too am a Katherine fan.  She holds A LOT and I do not switch wallets, unless I am traveling or doing a "weekend" wallet thing.  Had a Katherine in Cobalt for years and just retired her for a BOBBI.
> 
> I am smitten with BOBBI as well.  Doesn't hold as many credit cards, BUT - it's a full zip wallet and is wide and lies totally FLAT when you unzip.   It's SO EASY to use.  I am total fan of this wallet as well.
> 
> AM hoping that at the end of the ADVENT sale, they will have a percentage off of all sale items so I can purchase a BOBBI in tangerine.




I looked at the Bobbi, but I have a Kate Spade zip wallet that I've not been loving. The way receipts ended up getting stored they get caught in the zipper and I have had awkward, can't open up the wallet moments. I'm probably better with fold over and snap style.


----------



## LisaAR

LuvAllBags said:


> The Anna is amazing. I love it for the organization. It won't be matchy-matchy with your bag, but I think you will love it.



I'm bad with the match thing. I should figure out how to get over that.


----------



## LisaAR

LuvAllBags said:


> The Anna is amazing. I love it for the organization. It won't be matchy-matchy with your bag, but I think you will love it.





virginiaboots said:


> I love my Belle, too.  And because I am NOT hyper-organized, it really helps me!
> 
> I used a leather Ingrid for several years - it actually holds a ton and is very easy to use.  There are 2 bill slots so you might be able to use one for receipts like I did.  I retired it for a Henry recently, but mainly because I wanted something that would hold my iPhone.  I love Henry (have 2 now), but I don't think there are any available right now. Anna is also good for holding an iPhone plus everything else, but I already had that Henry that I rediscovered. Henry is great as a clutch; Ingrid not so much, obviously.
> 
> Thanks to the others for your ideas re: Katherine and Bobbi - I am looking for a good long-lasting gift for my 22-yr-old niece, and I'm thinking one of these wallets would do it.



I think having the right tools to help you organize makes all the difference.

I didn't realize the Ingrid had two bill slots, you can't tell that from their photos and the description says "Eight card slots, one bill folds<sic>, and exterior zipper coin pocket". I'm not sure the style is me, but it's a possibility.


----------



## mothbeast

mariposa08 said:


> This one or something else?



yes! Thanks. Don't know how i missed that. 
Not sure I like it with the flap. Will have to think about that.


----------



## LisaAR

carrieongrove said:


> I am also a Katherine fan. I have the Cardamom.
> 
> Pros: The pebbled texture shows very little wear. Tons of credit card slots. Outstanding organization. Love the sleek envelope look. Cons: I've found that it's taken a long time to break in the credit card slots. The ones that I go to all the time are getting smooth but the others at the bottom can be very difficult. A bit frustrating when you're in a hurry and need to pull something out. Not a huge deal, but surprised that the leather hasn't softened/given a bit more by now.
> 
> Anna was a runner-up for me, but I wasn't a fan of the spiky hardware on the flap. Cocoa is a great color though.
> 
> If a Bedford Mae goes on sale, I might consider purchasing one. I prefer the orientation of those credit card slots to Katherine's, but I like Katherine's number of slots.
> 
> One other thing to keep in mind re Katherine...not sure what color you're looking at, but Plum has two snaps (look at interior pic on website). My Katherine - and I think all the others - has one in the middle. It may not make a difference but when you're opening your wallet, not having the closure in the middle may be a little awkward. Also note that the flap styles are a little different (Plum & Bordeaux are flat across, Cardamom and some others from last year have the envelope look). Just aesthetic stuff but something to keep in mind.



Thanks for the head's up on the snaps! I was considering the Plum, not realizing the design difference between it and the neon pink from the photos thread.


----------



## virginiaboots

LisaAR said:


> I think having the right tools to help you organize makes all the difference.
> 
> I didn't realize the Ingrid had two bill slots, you can't tell that from their photos and the description says "Eight card slots, one bill folds<sic>, and exterior zipper coin pocket". I'm not sure the style is me, but it's a possibility.



it's possible the design has changed. mine definitely has two. i love the leather one, which makes me skeptical of the Bedford, but i'm sure it's great and possibly more durable and lighter.

it's pretty substantial for a billfold - not like a man's billfold at all, but still compact.


----------



## LisaAR

virginiaboots said:


> it's possible the design has changed. mine definitely has two. i love the leather one, which makes me skeptical of the Bedford, but i'm sure it's great and possibly more durable and lighter.
> 
> it's pretty substantial for a billfold - not like a man's billfold at all, but still compact.



It looks very manly on their website, I don't know if it's the lighting or the lack of a frame of reference. In the picture thread it looks the opposite, much more feminine.


----------



## virginiaboots

LisaAR said:


> It looks very manly on their website, I don't know if it's the lighting or the lack of a frame of reference. In the picture thread it looks the opposite, much more feminine.



it might be the black bedford - mine's bright cobalt.


----------



## LisaAR

virginiaboots said:


> it might be the black bedford - mine's bright cobalt.



That's the one I saw that made me realize the design was more feminine. It's a really nice look. I don't think I want to risk that it's just bad pictures with the black bedford; better to go non-matchy because a masculine look is bad for me (I'm 5'10" with swimmer shoulders).

I think I'll try and break my match-a-holic tendencies and go with the Anna in either the yellow or the cocoa. The yellow looks like a fun color that would be great as a date night clutch and the cocoa is very classy looking (and matches my car ).


----------



## heathero

My bordeaux hayley arrived today.  The color is terrific.  It's deeper and more neutral than I expected, but in a really good way!  I'll try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

heathero said:


> My bordeaux hayley arrived today.  The color is terrific.  It's deeper and more neutral than I expected, but in a really good way!  I'll try to get pics tomorrow.


congrats on ur bordeaux hayley!  i was actually surprise too with my package. My Plum Baby Jane arrived today and i thought it would be more of a purple but its actually a pretty dark neutral color


----------



## heathero

I was torn between the plum and the Bordeaux, but I really wanted something with silver hardware so here we are! The plum looks fantastic. congrats!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you. i actually wanted both colors in my collection Plum & Bordeaux. they are both so pretty so i had to purchaseJane in Bordeaux and Baby Jane in Plum


----------



## LuvAllBags

heathero said:


> My bordeaux hayley arrived today.  The color is terrific.  It's deeper and more neutral than I expected, but in a really good way!  I'll try to get pics tomorrow.


Congrats! Bordeaux is one of the best colors ever, IMO!


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> it's possible the design has changed. mine definitely has two. i love the leather one, which makes me skeptical of the Bedford, but i'm sure it's great and possibly more durable and lighter.
> 
> it's pretty substantial for a billfold - not like a man's billfold at all, but still compact.


I have the Black Bedford version. It has two.


----------



## heathero

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Bordeaux is one of the best colors ever, IMO!




That says a lot!


----------



## virginiaboots

oh no! i am in trouble with this coal Belle at 50% off!


----------



## jwrightmc

virginiaboots said:


> oh no! i am in trouble with this coal Belle at 50% off!


What a cool color!  And the price can't be beat


----------



## gurlsaved

I LOVE the coal. It reminds me of Anthracite and I was kicking myself for not getting a Jane. Hmm...my only curiosity is the handle color - is it gold??


----------



## virginiaboots

jwrightmc said:


> What a cool color!  And the price can't be beat



i wonder if it's too late to cancel my bordeaux lizzy order, which hasn't yet shipped? 
only half joking!


----------



## Reba

It is pretty...


----------



## virginiaboots

gurlsaved said:


> I LOVE the coal. It reminds me of Anthracite and I was kicking myself for not getting a Jane. Hmm...my only curiosity is the handle color - is it gold??


looks more bronze-y to me.


----------



## renza

virginiaboots said:


> oh no! i am in trouble with this coal Belle at 50% off!


I know, it looks very pretty! Does it look like slate, with a bronze leather trim, on your computer screen also?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the Coal bags! Yes - looks like slate gray with a bronze metallic leather trim. It is probably the same trim that is on the bronze metallic Chelseas. Great price too...whenever you can get a popular style for under $200, the price is right!


----------



## LuvAllBags

By the way, did everyone else notice that they have changed the metro pouches? They are flat now. See the Jane Tote photo that shows the pouch.  I noticed this with a few of my new bags - they came with flat pouches.

I have begun to wonder if they are going to phase out their signature pleating. I actually think my Eliza looks really plain with the flatter pockets. If the pleating is going away, I am glad that I have a bunch of Janes that I love! Many others don't like the pleating though.


----------



## HOOKed on bags

I love the coal too! These fun, limited releases only fuel my obsession for MZW. What other handbag company has me checking my email either after midnight or first thing after I get up, to see what is on sale today - for three weeks straight! (And prompt me to spend hundreds of dollars on me when I should be Christmas shopping??)

How did you first come across MZW? I saw the Jane in an issue of Real Simple about 7 years ago, and loved it! It took awhile for me to buy it, because I couldn't see it in person (no one sells MZW within hundreds of miles of me) but I finally bit the bullet and bought a black Jane. I loved it. I've built a collection of - at last count - 15 bags, with many more bought and sold on the bay. Love the company, love the bags, and love these sales!!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> By the way, did everyone else notice that they have changed the metro pouches? They are flat now. See the Jane Tote photo that shows the pouch.  I noticed this with a few of my new bags - they came with flat pouches.
> 
> I have begun to wonder if they are going to phase out their signature pleating. I actually think my Eliza looks really plain with the flatter pockets. If the pleating is going away, I am glad that I have a bunch of Janes that I love! Many others don't like the pleating though.



I think someone in another group was saying that they are moving away from the pleats.


----------



## Catash

Hello, first time here, although I have been watching the brand for awhile!

I need a large tote for an overnight trip. There are a few MZ Wallace bags that may fit the bill. But my budget is somewhat tight this month because we just bought a house!  So I can only afford a Metro Tote or a Sutton. Which one will you prefer for a travel bag? I am also wondering about the size of the Metro Tote. Will the large tote look huge on me (I am only 5 feet tall)? If so, do you think a medium will work? I really don't carry much for an overnight trip.


----------



## dcblam

Catash said:


> Hello, first time here, although I have been watching the brand for awhile!
> 
> I need a large tote for an overnight trip. There are a few MZ Wallace bags that may fit the bill. But my budget is somewhat tight this month because we just bought a house!  So I can only afford a Metro Tote or a Sutton. Which one will you prefer for a travel bag? I am also wondering about the size of the Metro Tote. Will the large tote look huge on me (I am only 5 feet tall)? If so, do you think a medium will work? I really don't carry much for an overnight trip.



HELLO - oh, I see that you are here, as I just commented on the other thread that you posted.

I am not even 5' tall (let's say 4'11") and the large metro tote is HUGE, at least for me.  AND, since you want to make a wise purchase, let us know if you desire to carry this tote on your shoulder?  Do you want a separate, detachable strap?  Do you want exterior pockets? Or is just a hand carry fine with you?

I have the Medium sized Metro that I use for weekend use.  Love that it is lightweight, but it would be more awesome IF it had exterior pockets.  The medium size has a longer strap so it's easier to carry on your shoulder carry - the small and large do not.  

I also have the Sutton and use it when I travel for a longer time.  It has the separate shoulder strap where I can carry it cross body.  Love it, but again, wish that it had exterior pockets.

Have you seen todays ADVENT item.....the Belle?  For the price ($193) it's SO AWESOME and so versatile.  

Hope this helps.....and you can't go wrong with MZ!


----------



## badaboop

guys please help and talk me out of buying the Coal Belle!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Catash said:


> Hello, first time here, although I have been watching the brand for awhile!
> 
> I need a large tote for an overnight trip. There are a few MZ Wallace bags that may fit the bill. But my budget is somewhat tight this month because we just bought a house!  So I can only afford a Metro Tote or a Sutton. Which one will you prefer for a travel bag? I am also wondering about the size of the Metro Tote. Will the large tote look huge on me (I am only 5 feet tall)? If so, do you think a medium will work? I really don't carry much for an overnight trip.




You could do the Medium. It is really big. I have the Large, Small, and a Sutton. Sutton would be hard for overnight, IMO. Mine is a gym bag. The Medium is sizeable withput being overwhelming. 

Also - welcome and congrats on your house!


----------



## LuvAllBags

badaboop said:


> guys please help and talk me out of buying the Coal Belle!!!




Go for it


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I think someone in another group was saying that they are moving away from the pleats.




That would be a huge bummer for me. My Eliza is a cool style but looks SO plain.


----------



## gurlsaved

LuvAllBags said:


> By the way, did everyone else notice that they have changed the metro pouches? They are flat now. See the Jane Tote photo that shows the pouch.  I noticed this with a few of my new bags - they came with flat pouches.
> 
> I have begun to wonder if they are going to phase out their signature pleating. I actually think my Eliza looks really plain with the flatter pockets. If the pleating is going away, I am glad that I have a bunch of Janes that I love! Many others don't like the pleating though.




I wondered the same thing! I honestly don't like the new flat pouches because they are not lined and they seem pretty flimsy imo.


----------



## gurlsaved

badaboop said:


> guys please help and talk me out of buying the Coal Belle!!!




If you have been wanting a Belle then I say go for it. I'm also tempted because I like the color but both styles were never on my radar so I'm resisting. If they had it in the Mia then I would snatch it up immediately since I have been craving for new colors in that style!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

gurlsaved said:


> I wondered the same thing! I honestly don't like the new flat pouches because they are not lined and they seem pretty flimsy imo.




It is clear that there is manufacturing cost-cutting happening...I hope it doesn't affect quality. I feel like it's already affecting style.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It is clear that there is manufacturing cost-cutting happening...I hope it doesn't affect quality. I feel like it's already affecting style.




I really hope not. I thought this when all those plain styles came out, and tried to tell myself they were just trying something new (not cheap).


----------



## renza

I love the coal color and I have been wanting a belle, but I don't know about the contrasting trim! I wish it weren't final sale. Should I wait it out and see if another day brings a different belle on sale that I might like better?


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> I love the coal color and I have been wanting a belle, but I don't know about the contrasting trim! I wish it weren't final sale. Should I wait it out and see if another day brings a different belle on sale that I might like better?




Do you like the other colors on the site now..Espresso etc...chances are Sale prices will get pretty close...I like the trim on Coal...but it will be a forever purchase. If you really don't think you'll like it..wait it out


----------



## jwrightmc

badaboop said:


> guys please help and talk me out of buying the Coal Belle!!!


I say go for it....you'll never get a better price!  And the color is cool!


----------



## NCC1701D

I love the new market purses! They actually fit a wallet and phone. I never use my older-style market purses because they don't hold much and the rounded shape seems to waste space in a bag. Mine is the jacquard camo and it is lined, but I know some of the colors aren't.

On Sutton - I recently bought my first Sutton and was WAY shocked when it arrived at how small it really is. I was expecting something that I could use as an overnight bag (I pack light) but it's actually only about 13-15" across depending on how you measure, which makes it about the size of one of their satchels like Tess, Mayfair, etc. Maybe slightly larger, but only slightly. I decided it would look comical if I tried to carry it as an overnight bag.


----------



## jwrightmc

gurlsaved said:


> I wondered the same thing! I honestly don't like the new flat pouches because they are not lined and they seem pretty flimsy imo.


Wow..   First of all, I hadn't noticed the new flat market pouches....and they aren't lined??  That seems weird...and kinda scary....what other cuts are coming?  Hate to think of these great bags going downhill... I better hang on to the ones I have......  I, too, thought the new styles were so different...looked much more business-like bags to me....not what I use at all.  Was not interested in any of them.  I sure hope they hang on to their signatures styles.....Jane, Paige, Mia, Belle, Hayley, etc.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Do you like the other colors on the site now..Espresso etc...chances are Sale prices will get pretty close...I like the trim on Coal...but it will be a forever purchase. If you really don't think you'll like it..wait it out




I'm not into espresso and I always hold off on black because it seems so heavy and dark for Southern California even though I like black purses. Did belle ever come in midnight? That would have been my ideal belle I think.


----------



## badaboop

LuvAllBags said:


> Go for it



Haha! The exact opposite of the help I need!!!


----------



## virginiaboots

LuvAllBags said:


> Go for it


i need help too! already bought 2 Lizzies since Dec. 1!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Just ordered the coal belle.  I ended up returning my black kate to nordstrom and have been using my lily jade elizabeth as a diaper bag. Gorgeous leather & insane organization  I think the belle will be a great diaper bag alternative for rainy days


----------



## virginiaboots

justpeachy4397 said:


> Just ordered the coal belle.  I ended up returning my black kate to nordstrom and have been using my lily jade elizabeth as a diaper bag. Gorgeous leather & insane organization  I think the belle will be a great diaper bag alternative for rainy days


belle will be great as a diaper bag - i've been using it as a toddler bag, and it's perfect.


----------



## Tuuli35

Does anyone has Bea bag? I really like it but would like to hear some opinions


----------



## estrie

renza said:


> I'm not into espresso and I always hold off on black because it seems so heavy and dark for Southern California even though I like black purses. Did belle ever come in midnight? That would have been my ideal belle I think.




You know, I held off on Anthracite because styles weren't quite what I wanted. I've been waiting for dark grey silver hardware... This coal has really piqued my interest. I think i find contrasting trim more interesting but don't love copper and worry about the patent, but all of those things may be pros. Patent might stay in the shoulder better?

Belle came in Navy and I think also Midnight? Someone will know. I love Navy Belle.


----------



## Tuuli35

Bordeaux Penny and Lizzy are back on Nordstrom webpage!


----------



## estrie

Has anyone been finding great use from the Jane Tote?


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I'm not into espresso and I always hold off on black because it seems so heavy and dark for Southern California even though I like black purses. Did belle ever come in midnight? That would have been my ideal belle I think.



Belle did come in midnight.  sold out on their site now.
http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/4271004-0000/belle-midnight-bedford


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> Belle did come in midnight.  sold out on their site now.
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/4271004-0000/belle-midnight-bedford


I saw that after I posted.  Did it make it to sale before it sold out?


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I saw that after I posted.  Did it make it to sale before it sold out?



I think it did-- not 100% positive though.


----------



## EmmieMc

Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone has Bea bag? I really like it but would like to hear some opinions




I bought the Bea in Anthracite the first day of the Advent Sale. I changed out of my Georgie because I wanted a slightly smaller bag. I love the look-it's still roomy and holds more than enough yet still lightweight. It is just a hand held option because the shoulder strap is not long enough for me.


----------



## jxwilliams

estrie said:


> Has anyone been finding great use from the Jane Tote?




I would like to know this too--I ordered the plum Jane Tote but haven't seen too much here about the Jane totes..


----------



## nyshopaholic

estrie said:


> Has anyone been finding great use from the Jane Tote?







jxwilliams said:


> I would like to know this too--I ordered the plum Jane Tote but haven't seen too much here about the Jane totes..




I have a Plum Jane tote that I bought from Bloomingdales over the summer. I used it pretty regularly for about a month until my shoulder started bothering me, and it's been sitting in my closet ever since. Every time I take it out to try and sell it, I can't bring myself to list it because it is just such a pretty color. 

I just ordered a Coco Tote in Clove from Bloomingdales because I really need a medium sized bag that has a cross body strap to use while I'm commuting this winter.


----------



## charleneh328

Does anyone use the Crossbody strap on the Chelsea tote? I would love to see a pic of it crossbody. Thinking of getting my daughter a bag for Christmas.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone has Bea bag? I really like it but would like to hear some opinions



I had one but sold it it. It slouches down a bit more then my baby janes. It is also more of a hand carry bag. Mine was a beautiful green but did not go with my other green stuff.


----------



## jxwilliams

nyshopaholic said:


> I have a Plum Jane tote that I bought from Bloomingdales over the summer. I used it pretty regularly for about a month until my shoulder started bothering me, and it's been sitting in my closet ever since. Every time I take it out to try and sell it, I can't bring myself to list it because it is just such a pretty color.
> 
> I just ordered a Coco Tote in Clove from Bloomingdales because I really need a medium sized bag that has a cross body strap to use while I'm commuting this winter.




Thank you for your response!  Was it the Jane tote that caused your shoulder to hurt?


----------



## Tuuli35

EmmieMc said:


> I bought the Bea in Anthracite the first day of the Advent Sale. I changed out of my Georgie because I wanted a slightly smaller bag. I love the look-it's still roomy and holds more than enough yet still lightweight. It is just a hand held option because the shoulder strap is not long enough for me.







dcooney4 said:


> I had one but sold it it. It slouches down a bit more then my baby janes. It is also more of a hand carry bag. Mine was a beautiful green but did not go with my other green stuff.




Thank you both for your answers. 
I really like the bag but if it is rather handheld bag then it's not really for me. As it doesn't have cross body option then it should at least be shoulder bag.


----------



## Catash

Thanks guys. I think Medium Metro Tote is the way to go. I will order one now. 



dcblam said:


> HELLO - oh, I see that you are here, as I just commented on the other thread that you posted.
> 
> I am not even 5' tall (let's say 4'11") and the large metro tote is HUGE, at least for me.  AND, since you want to make a wise purchase, let us know if you desire to carry this tote on your shoulder?  Do you want a separate, detachable strap?  Do you want exterior pockets? Or is just a hand carry fine with you?
> 
> I have the Medium sized Metro that I use for weekend use.  Love that it is lightweight, but it would be more awesome IF it had exterior pockets.  The medium size has a longer strap so it's easier to carry on your shoulder carry - the small and large do not.
> 
> I also have the Sutton and use it when I travel for a longer time.  It has the separate shoulder strap where I can carry it cross body.  Love it, but again, wish that it had exterior pockets.
> 
> Have you seen todays ADVENT item.....the Belle?  For the price ($193) it's SO AWESOME and so versatile.
> 
> Hope this helps.....and you can't go wrong with MZ!





LuvAllBags said:


> You could do the Medium. It is really big. I have the Large, Small, and a Sutton. Sutton would be hard for overnight, IMO. Mine is a gym bag. The Medium is sizeable withput being overwhelming.
> 
> Also - welcome and congrats on your house!


----------



## nyshopaholic

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you for your response!  Was it the Jane tote that caused your shoulder to hurt?




I'm honestly not sure. It could have been from the rolled handles, or it was my fault for over stuffing the bag since it can truly fit a lot.


----------



## ms p

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you both for your answers...



It depends on your height. I'm 5'2 and has a black Bea. It is a shoulder bag for me. I like that it's slightly bigger than baby Jane but doesn't overwhelmed my frame. It also looks very stylish and I've received several compliments. Compliments on bags are rare locally so that really counts  what I don't like for Bea is that it doesn't really stand  by itself ... Good luck deciding !


----------



## carrieongrove

ms p said:


> It depends on your height. I'm 5'2 and has a black Bea. It is a shoulder bag for me. I like that it's slightly bigger than baby Jane but doesn't overwhelmed my frame. It also looks very stylish and I've received several compliments. Compliments on bags are rare locally so that really counts  what I don't like for Bea is that it doesn't really stand  by itself ... Good luck deciding !


Agree. Bea is a great bag for me and does fit on my shoulder (though I do find that I hand carry it or wear it in the crook of my arm more than I do a Jane for example). I also receive lots of compliments on it. I think it's such a unique style - feminine and tailored but also contemporary and practical.

Sad to hear about the possible phasing out of the pleating! I suppose they have to update the aesthetic over time but I loooove the pleating on all the classic MZW bags.


----------



## dcblam

Good morning all - 

Wish they would have done a small accessory item as part of todays Advent item - it would have been nice to get something to commemorate their anniversary - think it would have been popular with a lot of their fans.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Good morning all -
> 
> Wish they would have done a small accessory item as part of todays Advent item - it would have been nice to get something to commemorate their anniversary - think it would have been popular with a lot of their fans.


Agree - love the idea, but not interested in the bags.


----------



## Reba

Bought Penny in Bordeaux from Nordstrom at half price ($112) great deal. I just received. It is really pretty in this bag. All the silver in the strap really sets off the color nicely. So, if it goes to 50% on MZW soon you might want to think about it. Will be using for holiday party.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The Bordeaux Katherine and Cocoa Anna are beautiful! Highly recommend!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bought Penny in Bordeaux from Nordstrom at half price ($112) great deal. I just received. It is really pretty in this bag. All the silver in the strap really sets off the color nicely. So, if it goes to 50% on MZW soon you might want to think about it. Will be using for holiday party.


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Bought Penny in Bordeaux from Nordstrom at half price ($112) great deal. I just received. It is really pretty in this bag. All the silver in the strap really sets off the color nicely. So, if it goes to 50% on MZW soon you might want to think about it. Will be using for holiday party.



Nice! Do they normally do another markdown before or after the Advent specials?


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Nice! Do they normally do another markdown before or after the Advent specials?




Sometimes...you just have to keep watchin'


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Bought Penny in Bordeaux from Nordstrom at half price ($112) great deal. I just received. It is really pretty in this bag. All the silver in the strap really sets off the color nicely. So, if it goes to 50% on MZW soon you might want to think about it. Will be using for holiday party.




Mine will arrive next week. Can't wait


----------



## mothbeast

tbh I love the look of the kevlar but not with that contrasting leather. I did like the old kevlar wallets but I think they had small and large styles and not really a medium. 

I'd miss the pleats on their bags. I don't like any of the non pleat bags except of the shape of the Andie. They look a bit plain and remind me strongly of other designers and I didn't like the fussy hardware with the little locks.


----------



## Hirisa

Yeah, I really hope that they aren't actually phasing out the pleated pocket bags in favor of these latest shapes. Those details are what drew me (and keep drawing me) to MZ Wallace. If I wanted unpleated, utilitarian-looking types of bags in safe neutral colors, I'd buy them from Lo and Sons, to be honest, for a slightly better price point.


----------



## jwrightmc

My small Ava arrived today!  So, so cute!  And it has red lining, which was a nice surprise!


----------



## jwrightmc

Ava interior


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> My small Ava arrived today!  So, so cute!  And it has red lining, which was a nice surprise!


I LOVE it! Congrats! Do the handles fit over your shoulder?


----------



## carrieongrove

jwrightmc said:


> My small Ava arrived today!  So, so cute!  And it has red lining, which was a nice surprise!


Love it!


----------



## Reba

Midnight Chelsea 50% off on Nordstrom


----------



## plumaplomb

I know it has already been said, but I ALSO hate the non-pleated bags they are putting on shelves!  I really hope they don't phase out the classics... and they should put out NEW bags with the signature pleats on them.


----------



## Reba

50% off Ruby Bedford. &#128513;....


----------



## renza

^I think I'm getting the Chelsea...should I?


----------



## Reba

^good deal...need it?


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> ^good deal...need it?


I've been hemming and hawing on a "work" bag from MZ Wallace for the past year or so. Had my sights set on Belle (still do really) but I liked the Chelsea when I saw it at Nordstrom a few months ago. I never jumped on a Belle because I don't *need* a work bag at this point but just really want one. Chelsea seems more versatile because it can be very casual and work as a lighter travel bag. Ruby could also be great color for me, something that would work with black as well as warmer colors. Does anyone have the old Oxblood color and could tell me how Ruby compares to that? I have the Kit in Oxblood and love that, but should not get Chelsea in Ruby if the colors are too similar.


----------



## handbag*girl

jwrightmc said:


> My small Ava arrived today!  So, so cute!  And it has red lining, which was a nice surprise!


Totally cute! I wish I had ordered one!


----------



## handbag*girl

I have a Chelsea in Midnight and LOVE it. I just pulled the trigger on the rugby! Dance of joy!


----------



## Reba

^if you don't need organization of Belle (pockets etc) then this would be great alternative. Love the color. Good comparison bag would be Longchamp but with added pocket.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> ^if you don't need organization of Belle (pockets etc) then this would be great alternative. Love the color. Good comparison bag would be Longchamp but with added pocket.


Yeah I was thinking this would be a good alternative to Longchamp because I thought about getting the le pliage at one point but it's just too plain for me and I want an outside and interior pocket.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Yeah I was thinking this would be a good alternative to Longchamp because I thought about getting the le pliage at one point but it's just too plain for me and I want an outside and interior pocket.




I would guess from pictures that I have seen,  Oxblood would be more similar to Bordeaux than Ruby.


----------



## renza

Does Ruby have pink undertones? Or more red/warm tones?


----------



## Reba

^i only own Bordeaux, which is very deep wine and more muted/neutral in person than in photos. The Ruby appears to me to have more life..with red undertones in a glass of wine..


----------



## mothbeast

jwrightmc said:


> My small Ava arrived today!  So, so cute!  And it has red lining, which was a nice surprise!



Oh she's lovely and with the red lining!


You know I may take back a bit of what I said about the unpleated bags - it's mainly this latest collection. Looking on the bonbay I think a bunch of the older styles -  Kit, Zoe, Gina, Grace, Tess - all somehow look like MZ to me in a way that the new ones don't. I think it's that they had more detail to them or something.


----------



## renza

I'm still obsessing over the Chelsea tote and whether I should buy it! I hate final sale, ugh. After looking at photos and thinking about this some more I am thinking that maybe Chelsea tote in Midnight would be better for me. My fall/winter wardrobe tends to have a lot of black, gray, navy, burgundy, and bright orange/red. I'm thinking it might be too much burgundy-ish colors if I also have a Ruby Chelsea? My other MZW purses are a Prussian Blue Hayley and an Oxblood Kit; I use the Kit all the time. Opinions on what I should get?  And I have looked at pictures and posts, but want to check--Midnight is purplish blue? Do we think it could be used as a year-round or at least 3-season purse?

But then I think that if I wanted midnight Chelsea I should have bought it during the extra % off the other day...darn my stupid resolve not to buy a purse. I am clearly getting weaker as the sales continue.


----------



## dcooney4

jwrightmc said:


> Ava interior



Wow it stands by itself! Loved it before from their picture but love it more now. Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> I'm still obsessing over the Chelsea tote and whether I should buy it! I hate final sale, ugh. After looking at photos and thinking about this some more I am thinking that maybe Chelsea tote in Midnight would be better for me. My fall/winter wardrobe tends to have a lot of black, gray, navy, burgundy, and bright orange/red. I'm thinking it might be too much burgundy-ish colors if I also have a Ruby Chelsea? My other MZW purses are a Prussian Blue Hayley and an Oxblood Kit; I use the Kit all the time. Opinions on what I should get?  And I have looked at pictures and posts, but want to check--Midnight is purplish blue? Do we think it could be used as a year-round or at least 3-season purse?
> 
> But then I think that if I wanted midnight Chelsea I should have bought it during the extra % off the other day...darn my stupid resolve not to buy a purse. I am clearly getting weaker as the sales continue.


Renza- you are not the only one struggling. I love the ruby. I already have a ruby yet I'm thinking about the chelsea tote because it is so light. I must step away! I must step away!


----------



## justwatchin

For those that are experienced with shopping the Advent sale, do you think anything in "clove" will be included or is that too new of a color?


----------



## NurseAnn

Snagged the Chelsea in Ruby!  I debated over it the last time it was on sale and then it sold out. No hesitating this time.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Socaintexas

Hey guys. I'm new here. I had the Ruby Paige in my cart last night just after midnight and before I could check out poof it was gone. I really loved the color.

I currently  just use a cross body messenger type bag that is small (9x10). I am hoping to get a Belle for my work and gym clothes and just a smaller bag for a purse.  I was looking at the Paige, Lizzy, and the Mia. I hate I missed the Paige and am trying to talk myself into the Baby Jane.  I have never had a bag with no cross body strap and am afraid I would miss them.  I also don't want to get a bag that is too big because I always take a tote to work and just put my purse in there for ease of carry. I have never had a MZ Wallace and any help/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Reba

^sounds like you should probably stick with a Paige, Lizzy or Mia. Baby Jane is crook of arm or tight shoulder carry...you would probably miss that crossbody. And kind of big to slip into a tote.


----------



## bibliothekarin

plumaplomb said:


> I know it has already been said, but I ALSO hate the non-pleated bags they are putting on shelves!  I really hope they don't phase out the classics... and they should put out NEW bags with the signature pleats on them.



+1  I have a hard time believing that they'd pull Jane, Kate, etc., but there's been such an increase in new styles, I have to wonder what the ultimate goal is.


----------



## bibliothekarin

jwrightmc said:


> My small Ava arrived today!  So, so cute!  And it has red lining, which was a nice surprise!



This is so cute!  I'm almost sorry I resisted it this week, but I bought the Julie last week and snagged the Paige last night.  I'm done, I tell you, I'm done!


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Does Ruby have pink undertones? Or more red/warm tones?


Ruby is more of a brick red - brown undertones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok - this Advent is KILLING me...Too much good stuff, too many good prices. Loving today's deal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stick with what you like best. Paige or Lizzy sounds like they would fit your needs.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Awesome choice - congrats!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> Totally cute! I wish I had ordered one!


Me too. This is the Advent bag that I will regret not purchasing this year.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mothbeast said:


> Oh she's lovely and with the red lining!
> 
> 
> You know I may take back a bit of what I said about the unpleated bags - it's mainly this latest collection. Looking on the bonbay I think a bunch of the older styles -  Kit, Zoe, Gina, Grace, Tess - all somehow look like MZ to me in a way that the new ones don't. I think it's that they had more detail to them or something.


Yes, agree - it is really just these new styles with the signature MZ outside pockets, but unpleated, that I don't care much for.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> I'm still obsessing over the Chelsea tote and whether I should buy it! I hate final sale, ugh. After looking at photos and thinking about this some more I am thinking that maybe Chelsea tote in Midnight would be better for me. My fall/winter wardrobe tends to have a lot of black, gray, navy, burgundy, and bright orange/red. I'm thinking it might be too much burgundy-ish colors if I also have a Ruby Chelsea? My other MZW purses are a Prussian Blue Hayley and an Oxblood Kit; I use the Kit all the time. Opinions on what I should get?  And I have looked at pictures and posts, but want to check--Midnight is purplish blue? Do we think it could be used as a year-round or at least 3-season purse?
> 
> But then I think that if I wanted midnight Chelsea I should have bought it during the extra % off the other day...darn my stupid resolve not to buy a purse. I am clearly getting weaker as the sales continue.


You can definitely use Midnight all year. It is super versatile. It is a purpley blue - I have had equal numbers of folks compliment me on my "blue" bag as have my "purple" bag. Depends on the light. It is an awesome color.

I continue to think this may have been their best color season ever.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> This is so cute!  I'm almost sorry I resisted it this week, but I bought the Julie last week and snagged the Paige last night.  I'm done, I tell you, I'm done!


I returned my Julie...I liked it a lot but it is way too big. I was blown away by the massive size. I just knew I wouldn't use it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> +1  I have a hard time believing that they'd pull Jane, Kate, etc., but there's been such an increase in new styles, I have to wonder what the ultimate goal is.


I don't know if they would pull the classic styles, but I am worried that they will restyle them with flat pockets. It is amazing what a difference the flat vs pleated pockets makes. I so like the functionality of the Eliza. It is the perfect mix of the Jane, Frankie and Jane Tote. But the plainness of the front is driving me crazy. I may have to throw a tassel on it or something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> For those that are experienced with shopping the Advent sale, do you think anything in "clove" will be included or is that too new of a color?


It's possible...if Clove is selling well then likely no. If they are looking to move it, then it's quite possible. They introduce their first pre-Spring bags in late Jan or early Feb, I think, so winter colors will need to move at some point soon!


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> It's possible...if Clove is selling well then likely no. If they are looking to move it, then it's quite possible. They introduce their first pre-Spring bags in late Jan or early Feb, I think, so winter colors will need to move at some point soon!


ok thanks..I decided to order the Clove Paige with the 15% off coupon for signing up for emails...because I have no patience...


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Ruby is more of a brick red - brown undertones.







dcooney4 said:


> Renza- you are not the only one struggling. I love the ruby. I already have a ruby yet I'm thinking about the chelsea tote because it is so light. I must step away! I must step away!




Do you all think that ruby can be worn with black and gray? And could it be worn year round?

And what do we think are the odds of Chelsea midnight being marked down more? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> For those that are experienced with shopping the Advent sale, do you think anything in "clove" will be included or is that too new of a color?



I'm not sure, and since I'm super impatient I went ahead and ordered the Clove Coco Tote from Bloomingdales. In person Clove is a much deeper and richer brown than it looks like on the MZ Wallace website, with just a subtle bronze undertone. 

What were thinking about getting in Clove?


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> I'm not sure, and since I'm super impatient I went ahead and ordered the Clove Coco Tote from Bloomingdales. In person Clove is a much deeper and richer brown than it looks like on the MZ Wallace website, with just a subtle bronze undertone.
> 
> What were thinking about getting in Clove?



I ordered the Clove Paige. I think it will be a good all around color and the Paige seems to get really rave reviews.


----------



## morejunkny

Socaintexas said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here. I had the Ruby Paige in my cart last night just after midnight and before I could check out poof it was gone. I really loved the color.
> 
> I currently  just use a cross body messenger type bag that is small (9x10). I am hoping to get a Belle for my work and gym clothes and just a smaller bag for a purse.  I was looking at the Paige, Lizzy, and the Mia. I hate I missed the Paige and am trying to talk myself into the Baby Jane.  I have never had a bag with no cross body strap and am afraid I would miss them.  I also don't want to get a bag that is too big because I always take a tote to work and just put my purse in there for ease of carry. I have never had a MZ Wallace and any help/advice would be appreciated!




I just ordered (supposedly the last ruby Paige) on the phone from the Soho store. You could try calling. I am the opposite in that I use mostly handheld bags, and so this is an adventure into the messenger style for me. I am picking it up this afternoon, will post photos if that would help you, but I definitely think the Paige will be too big to fit in a tote.

My SIL bought the Mia and her 85+yo MIL loved it so much she bought her one too.


----------



## jwrightmc

LuvAllBags said:


> I LOVE it! Congrats! Do the handles fit over your shoulder?


As soon as the bag arrived, I lengthened the straps by one notch.  But, the bag had been out on my porch for a while I guess and the leather was hard as a rock.  It was almost impossible to lengthen each handle.  But, of course, as the bag warmed up here inside the leather became much more malleable. . I was just impatient......of course....lol.   The bag has been wisked away by Santa for xmas day, so I don't even know if the straps fit comfortable on my shoulder.  I suspect for the most comfort, I will need to lengthen them to the longest notch.  Then I think it will fit with no problem. Sorry....can give a more detailed report on xmas! .  But the side pockets are great for water bottles!  It's just such a cute, functional little bag!  On the left side is a 17oz S'Well bottle and in the right pocket is a regular 16 oz water bottle.


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> I ordered the Clove Paige. I think it will be a good all around color and the Paige seems to get really rave reviews.



Nice! Would love to hear your take on Clove when you get the Paige.


----------



## morejunkny

Socaintexas said:


> Hey guys. I'm new here. I had the Ruby Paige in my cart last night just after midnight and before I could check out poof it was gone. I really loved the color.
> 
> I currently  just use a cross body messenger type bag that is small (9x10). I am hoping to get a Belle for my work and gym clothes and just a smaller bag for a purse.  I was looking at the Paige, Lizzy, and the Mia. I hate I missed the Paige and am trying to talk myself into the Baby Jane.  I have never had a bag with no cross body strap and am afraid I would miss them.  I also don't want to get a bag that is too big because I always take a tote to work and just put my purse in there for ease of carry. I have never had a MZ Wallace and any help/advice would be appreciated!




I just left the Soho store and they have at least one more Ruby Paige.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Do you all think that ruby can be worn with black and gray? And could it be worn year round?
> 
> And what do we think are the odds of Chelsea midnight being marked down more? &#9786;&#65039;


Yes, you can definitely wear with black and gray. I have Ruby and I wear a lot of both black and gray. It goes quite well. 

Can't really comment on the discounts...it's possible. It's also possible the style will sell out first.


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, you can definitely wear with black and gray. I have Ruby and I wear a lot of both black and gray. It goes quite well.
> 
> Can't really comment on the discounts...it's possible. It's also possible the style will sell out first.


Thanks! It looks like ruby Chelsea is sold out though, so that solved my dilemma. 

For those who had received the $50 gc/coupon awhile back, do you know when it expires? I didn't see an expiration date in the email I received.


----------



## virginiaboots

For those interested in clove, I saw it at Nordstrom's a while back when I was thinking about a mocha Clara and comparing browns - I agree with above, clove is warmer and richer than the website suggests.  So much nicer (to me) than mocha which had too much pink undertone.  Clove was almost spicy (hence the name?)!  Since they haven't marked it down yet I suspect it's selling well.  Maybe after Christmas? 

Also, I hadn't been back to confess that I ordered the coal/metallic Belle the other day - after ordering 2 Lizzies earlier in the advent period.  I had been trying to cancel my bordeaux Lizzy so I wouldn't feel bad about getting the Belle, and I called them up and was told that I could, in fact, return the bordeaux Lizzy.  (They couldn't cancel it.)  I am not sure I get the whole return policy but I was happy to hear that!  Also, it still hasn't shown as shipped, after I ordered it last Tuesday, so I am wondering if they actually ran out before my order was fully processed. 

TMI?


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> As soon as the bag arrived, I lengthened the straps by one notch.  But, the bag had been out on my porch for a while I guess and the leather was hard as a rock.  It was almost impossible to lengthen each handle.  But, of course, as the bag warmed up here inside the leather became much more malleable. . I was just impatient......of course....lol.   The bag has been wisked away by Santa for xmas day, so I don't even know if the straps fit comfortable on my shoulder.  I suspect for the most comfort, I will need to lengthen them to the longest notch.  Then I think it will fit with no problem. Sorry....can give a more detailed report on xmas! .  But the side pockets are great for water bottles!  It's just such a cute, functional little bag!  On the left side is a 17oz S'Well bottle and in the right pocket is a regular 16 oz water bottle.


Thanks - the photo is very helpful! If this one comes back around after Advent like the Small Suttons did last year, I will have to cave.


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> Nice! Would love to hear your take on Clove when you get the Paige.



Yes, definitely will!


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> Do you all think that ruby can be worn with black and gray? And could it be worn year round?
> 
> And what do we think are the odds of Chelsea midnight being marked down more? &#9786;&#65039;



Yes to year round and black and grey.
As for midnight Chelsea I have no idea.


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> For those interested in clove, I saw it at Nordstrom's a while back when I was thinking about a mocha Clara and comparing browns - I agree with above, clove is warmer and richer than the website suggests.  So much nicer (to me) than mocha which had too much pink undertone.  Clove was almost spicy (hence the name?)!  Since they haven't marked it down yet I suspect it's selling well.  Maybe after Christmas?
> 
> Also, I hadn't been back to confess that I ordered the coal/metallic Belle the other day - after ordering 2 Lizzies earlier in the advent period.  I had been trying to cancel my bordeaux Lizzy so I wouldn't feel bad about getting the Belle, and I called them up and was told that I could, in fact, return the bordeaux Lizzy.  (They couldn't cancel it.)  I am not sure I get the whole return policy but I was happy to hear that!  Also, it still hasn't shown as shipped, after I ordered it last Tuesday, so I am wondering if they actually ran out before my order was fully processed.
> 
> TMI?


Sometimes when it does not ship immediately they are tracking one down from a store location. Often, though, they are just really busy with orders. It is a bit frustrating thst it can sometimes take nearly a week to process during sale time.

They do take returns on some Advent items. If it did not say Final Sale when you purchased it, then it can be returned. I was just able to return an Advent bag as well. I was SO glad, because as soon as I saw it, I knew I would never use it. 

Congrats on the Coal Belle - looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## Socaintexas

morejunkny said:


> I just left the Soho store and they have at least one more Ruby Paige.




We just got home from an all day excursion to Austin to see the a nutcracker so I am just now seeing this. I saw availability at both stores this morning and did not know you could order from a store. I will know next time!  

I'm looking at the Bordeaux and trying to figure out what color it is.  What color would you guys descibe it?


----------



## qualitymama

Paige is small and slim enough to fit inside Belle nicely.


----------



## mothbeast

jwrightmc said:


> As soon as the bag arrived, I lengthened the straps by one notch.  But, the bag had been out on my porch for a while I guess and the leather was hard as a rock.  It was almost impossible to lengthen each handle.  But, of course, as the bag warmed up here inside the leather became much more malleable. . I was just impatient......of course....lol.   The bag has been wisked away by Santa for xmas day, so I don't even know if the straps fit comfortable on my shoulder.  I suspect for the most comfort, I will need to lengthen them to the longest notch.  Then I think it will fit with no problem. Sorry....can give a more detailed report on xmas! .  But the side pockets are great for water bottles!  It's just such a cute, functional little bag!  On the left side is a 17oz S'Well bottle and in the right pocket is a regular 16 oz water bottle.



Great photos. Hah. Santa is holding some bags for me too.


----------



## qualitymama

My Ruby Paige arrived and I love it!  The color is much darker and richer in person.  See pics for authentic color representation.  Pic#1 is indoors, florescent lighting.  Pic#2 is outdoors, in a car with indirect sunlight.  I'd call Ruby a burgundy rather than a true red.


----------



## dcooney4

qualitymama said:


> My Ruby Paige arrived and I love it!  The color is much darker and richer in person.  See pics for authentic color representation.  Pic#1 is indoors, florescent lighting.  Pic#2 is outdoors, in a car with indirect sunlight.  I'd call Ruby a burgundy rather than a true red.



Congrats! So glad you like her. I love mine too!


----------



## justwatchin

qualitymama said:


> My Ruby Paige arrived and I love it!  The color is much darker and richer in person.  See pics for authentic color representation.  Pic#1 is indoors, florescent lighting.  Pic#2 is outdoors, in a car with indirect sunlight.  I'd call Ruby a burgundy rather than a true red.



So pretty!


----------



## Socaintexas

I love the Ruby paige!  Beautiful!


What are the chances the Lizzy in Black Moto will be an advent sale?  I don't see a big selection of bags in that color so I am assuming it is an older color.  

If you buy from them and then the item you bought comes up on an advent deal will they price adjust?


----------



## Reba

Socaintexas said:


> I love the Ruby paige!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> What are the chances the Lizzy in Black Moto will be an advent sale?  I don't see a big selection of bags in that color so I am assuming it is an older color.
> 
> If you buy from them and then the item you bought comes up on an advent deal will they price adjust?




Black Bedford and Black Moto are usually excluded from the sales in the classic styles. Some of the new one season styles in Black make sales.


----------



## Reba

Socaintexas said:


> We just got home from an all day excursion to Austin to see the a nutcracker so I am just now seeing this. I saw availability at both stores this morning and did not know you could order from a store. I will know next time!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the Bordeaux and trying to figure out what color it is.  What color would you guys descibe it?




Hard to describe. Pic...


----------



## Reba

^pretty realistic picture...maybe even a little darker/flatter in person. Very neutral.


----------



## mariposa08

Socaintexas said:


> I love the Ruby paige!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> What are the chances the Lizzy in Black Moto will be an advent sale?  I don't see a big selection of bags in that color so I am assuming it is an older color.
> 
> If you buy from them and then the item you bought comes up on an advent deal will they price adjust?



Black isn't seasonal. The black bags are part of their permanent collection. They usually don't go on sale. I got a black bag during the Easter sale last year since you can use the discounts on anything.


----------



## Reba

Even better photo of color in Penny, very accurate...Bordeaux


----------



## Reba

Bordeaux Lizzy...


----------



## Reba

As all these fabrics do, different lighting captures different tones/colors. But, not to be surprised with Bordeaux, take a good look at Penny's pic. It really is a dark neutral. In the sunlight it will show shades of purpley hues, but it isn't a purple. Nice wearable color. But not real color pop if that is what your looking for.


----------



## Socaintexas

Reba said:


> As all these fabrics do, different lighting captures different tones/colors. But, not to be surprised with Bordeaux, take a good look at Penny's pic. It really is a dark neutral. In the sunlight it will show shades of purpley hues, but it isn't a purple. Nice wearable color. But not real color pop if that is what your looking for.


 
Thanks!  The pictures and comments are very helpful!   I think I may go for the Lizzy Black Moto.  I have a 15% off code for a first time buyer so that will help a little.   

Have there been any black Belle's with silver hardware?   I like the Black Bedford with the red lining but I am partial to silver.


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you all for your comments regarding Bea!

reba - very pretty bags!


----------



## Socaintexas

Does anyone have a picture of a bag in Espresso?  I searched the pic thread but did not see that color.  Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba-They are both stunning!


----------



## qualitymama

Socaintexas said:


> I love the Ruby paige!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> What are the chances the Lizzy in Black Moto will be an advent sale?  I don't see a big selection of bags in that color so I am assuming it is an older color.
> 
> If you buy from them and then the item you bought comes up on an advent deal will they price adjust?


I'd like to know if they price adjust.  I figured not so didn't try after the ruby Paige showed up again on the Avent page at 50% off on Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba-They are both stunning!




Thank you. I am definitely keeping the Penny. I still have tags on Lizzy. Bought both on sale from Nordstrom. If I can't resist something from Advent sale, I might decide to send this Lizzy back to Nordstrom. I love it, but I do have a few this style.


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Thank you. I am definitely keeping the Penny. I still have tags on Lizzy. Bought both on sale from Nordstrom. If I can't resist something from Advent sale, I might decide to send this Lizzy back to Nordstrom. I love it, but I do have a few this style.




I have the same decision to do , ordered both and was hoping to make a decision later but now like them both, just can't justify keeping 2 bags in the same color. Am thinking of returning the Penny.


----------



## Reba

Tuuli35 said:


> I have the same decision to do , ordered both and was hoping to make a decision later but now love like them both, just can't justify keeping 2 bags in the same color.




Not so much the color for me. They are very different use bags. It's just that I have a few Lizzy's already. It is such a great style for me, and I do rotate my current colors...they all get used. I just think maybe I should branch out...thinking Clara.


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Not so much the color for me. They are very different use bags. It's just that I have a few Lizzy's already. It is such a great style for me, and I do rotate my current colors...they all get used. I just think maybe I should branch out...thinking Clara.




True, this is exactly why it is so hard for me to decide


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not so much the color for me. They are very different use bags. It's just that I have a few Lizzy's already. It is such a great style for me, and I do rotate my current colors...they all get used. I just think maybe I should branch out...thinking Clara.



That is exactly why I ended up buying paige this time as I already have 2 lizzies. I prefer to wear bags with long straps cross body and the penny I used to have the strap was not long enough for me as I am fairly tall. I love the look of Penny and am so glad it is working for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> True, this is exactly why it is so hard for me to decide



Which one makes you smile more? Put all your stuff in them and see which is more comfortable for you.


----------



## carrieongrove

Enough is enough. When will see some Metro action on the Advent??


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Which one makes you smile more? Put all your stuff in them and see which is more comfortable for you.




That is still to be decided, so far they are even but look at this: 


These two are quite similar, aren't they?


----------



## dcooney4

Yes and no! They have different looks to them. Do they have different hardware color ? Penny has a more classic look and the other one has a funky chic look. If the pricing permits I would keep both.


----------



## dcooney4

What is the second bag? It is very cool!


----------



## Tuuli35

Matt and Nat has bronze hardware and MZ Wallace silver.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> What is the second bag? It is very cool!




It's Matt and Nat, lining is made of recycled bottles.  It's this one - http://www.lyst.com/bags/matt-and-nat-black-vance-stardust-studded-bag/


----------



## Socaintexas

dcooney4 said:


> That is exactly why I ended up buying paige this time as I already have 2 lizzies. I prefer to wear bags with long straps cross body and the penny I used to have the strap was not long enough for me as I am fairly tall. I love the look of Penny and am so glad it is working for you.


 

Do you prefer the Paige or the Lizzy?


----------



## dcooney4

Socaintexas said:


> Do you prefer the Paige or the Lizzy?



I really love lizzy because of the leather shoulder strap, but lately I like paige just as much. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> Matt and Nat has bronze hardware and MZ Wallace silver.



I think they are both really nice. Other then the similar  color and size style wise they are quite different.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is exactly why I ended up buying paige this time as I already have 2 lizzies. I prefer to wear bags with long straps cross body and the penny I used to have the strap was not long enough for me as I am fairly tall. I love the look of Penny and am so glad it is working for you.




Penny will be for dinners out, parties, or when I need only a few things. I too am tall, and don't really like the length for crossbody but like as shoulder bag.


----------



## mothbeast

Got the cases today. I think the small size is the one MZW is selling. 
They really do look like koi.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Penny will be for dinners out, parties, or when I need only a few things. I too am tall, and don't really like the length for crossbody but like as shoulder bag.



I am sure it will look fabulous on you.


----------



## virginiaboots

Reba said:


> As all these fabrics do, different lighting captures different tones/colors. But, not to be surprised with Bordeaux, take a good look at Penny's pic. It really is a dark neutral. In the sunlight it will show shades of purpley hues, but it isn't a purple. Nice wearable color. But not real color pop if that is what your looking for.


thanks for the photos! i am still waiting for my bordeaux lizzy to arrive, and i was hesitating before buying because it does look very neutral and maybe not enough of a pop.  however, i looked at some non-MZ photos (here and elsewhere) and decided it looked kind of like dried blood, which i liked.  maybe because it made it less boring?


----------



## renza

mothbeast said:


> View attachment 2833429
> 
> 
> Got the cases today. I think the small size is the one MZW is selling.
> They really do look like koi.


Oh I love those. If MZW were selling the large one I would have added that to my order to use my $50 gc (I added a medium savoy pouch instead). Will you be using those for pencils or something else?


----------



## EmmieMc

Matt and Nat is another of my favorite brands. Matt and Nat shows wear much faster though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Enough is enough. When will see some Metro action on the Advent??


You are right - we are past due for this!! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## jwrightmc

LuvAllBags said:


> You are right - we are past due for this!! Maybe tomorrow...


Metros....small Suttons.....  Where are they?  I'm with you all on this!


----------



## virginiaboots

totally OT, but what does anyone think about the Tribeca bag?


----------



## Tuuli35

virginiaboots said:


> totally OT, but what does anyone think about the Tribeca bag?


I have TriBeCa bag in sapphire. First, let me say that it is very pretty. It has 3 big zippered compartments and fits a lot, only thing is that I often forgot where I put something. I have never used the crossbody option, I don't like how it attaches to the bag but it is perfect shoulder bag.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> I think they are both really nice. Other then the similar  color and size style wise they are quite different.


True  Doesn't make my decision easier tough 



mothbeast said:


> View attachment 2833429
> 
> 
> Got the cases today. I think the small size is the one MZW is selling.
> They really do look like koi.


Very pretty! 



EmmieMc said:


> Matt and Nat is another of my favorite brands. Matt and Nat shows wear much faster though.


I can imagine they show wear faster. Must say that I really like the idea behind there products.


----------



## carrieongrove

virginiaboots said:


> totally OT, but what does anyone think about the Tribeca bag?


I don't own Tribeca but I think it's much nicer IRL than online. Every time I see it in a store, I always think about how it's a really nice bag and that I don't think pics do it justice. I can't comment on anything about its utility (though it seems large enough to hold a lot without being huge), but I do like it.


----------



## dcblam

I'll take a pass on todays offerings, but I'll take Alberto, for sure!!!!


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> I'll take a pass on todays offerings, but I'll take Alberto, for sure!!!!


lol, agreed!!

ETA if he's working in Marketing at MZW, not sure if he'd take us!


----------



## virginiaboots

Tuuli35 said:


> I have TriBeCa bag in sapphire. First, let me say that it is very pretty. It has 3 big zippered compartments and fits a lot, only thing is that I often forgot where I put something. I have never used the crossbody option, I don't like how it attaches to the bag but it is perfect shoulder bag.


thanks!  i keep looking at them but have only seen one in person (carried by a woman in a waiting room).  since i had Belle, i figured Tribeca was a little redundant, and now i've got that coal Belle on the way too, so probably don't need another med-large bag now.  Tribeca looks really sharp, though.  i can imagine it would be hard to remember what was in each section, since they are the same - i have a really nice older suede Il Bisonte bag that has 2 identical zippered sections and i can never remember where anything is!

does that middle compartment work well for flat things, like files, etc.?  that would fill a different niche than Belle.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ladies, I received the coal belle today and LOVE it! The color is gorgeous and the trim complements it so nicely. It completely surpassed my expectations and looks so much better in real life!


----------



## justwatchin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Ladies, I received the coal belle today and LOVE it! The color is gorgeous and the trim complements it so nicely. It completely surpassed my expectations and looks so much better in real life!


Would love to see some pics if you can


----------



## Tightwadswife

justpeachy4397 said:


> Ladies, I received the coal belle today and LOVE it! The color is gorgeous and the trim complements it so nicely. It completely surpassed my expectations and looks so much better in real life!


 


I can't tell how this pains me to hear that.  I missed out on ordering and called MZW to see if anyone canceled.  No such luck.


I really am happy for you.  Share some pics please!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Tightwadswife said:


> I can't tell how this pains me to hear that.  I missed out on ordering and called MZW to see if anyone canceled.  No such luck.
> 
> 
> I really am happy for you.  Share some pics please!




Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! Will take some pics soon


----------



## shortA

I just posted a pic of the Bordeaux Coco in the pics only thread. I just put everything in it and love it, both the style/size and color. I have a Jane, but I don't commute every day, so the Jane was a little too big to use for an everyday bag. Wanted a crossbody option and the Paige is too small, Hayley was too big....the Coco is just right. It is the perfect size for long wallet, sunglasses, cosmetic case, phone, kindle and some extras if needed (gloves, reusable shopping bag, etc). I hate to have to shove stuff in. And I like the simple style of the outside pockets. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about the wide crossbody strap, but I really like it. It doesn't seem as wide IRL as it looks onscreen. 

I also bought a steel bedford small Ines - the regular pouches that came w/my Jane and Baby Jane are a bit too small for me, the large flat savoy I have is a bit too big. Again, this small Ines is just right for me. And it has slip pockets in it, which I like for easy access to my lip gloss and gum (a flat pack).

One note about the Coco - it doesn't come with a detached pouch. Not a big deal because I bought the small Ines, but just wanted to note it in case it was important to someone.


----------



## estrie

justpeachy4397 said:


> Ladies, I received the coal belle today and LOVE it! The color is gorgeous and the trim complements it so nicely. It completely surpassed my expectations and looks so much better in real life!




I couldn't decide between belle and jane tote and then thought maybe both but I have two bellese, and then belle sold out so I got jane tote and she arrived today for me as well!! Beautiful!!! Picture of your belle please?? Here is my jane tote &#128515;

I think someone said the new market purse isn't lined? It is lined, certainly more flimsy than the smaller pleated ones, but I do like it! Like someone said, it's big enough to carry more stuff so it'll be effective as a clutch! Like many others, I have many unused market purses and the one I use to hold small items I just move from bag to bag.


----------



## jwrightmc

estrie said:


> I couldn't decide between belle and jane tote and then thought maybe both but I have two bellese, and then belle sold out so I got jane tote and she arrived today for me as well!! Beautiful!!! Picture of your belle please?? Here is my jane tote &#128515;
> 
> I think someone said the new market purse isn't lined? It is lined, certainly more flimsy than the smaller pleated ones, but I do like it! Like someone said, it's big enough to carry more stuff so it'll be effective as a clutch! Like many others, I have many unused market purses and the one I use to hold small items I just move from bag to bag.
> 
> View attachment 2834614
> View attachment 2834621


That's pretty!  Love the color!  Congrats!


----------



## estrie

shortA said:


> I also bought a steel bedford small Ines - the regular pouches that came w/my Jane and Baby Jane are a bit too small for me, the large flat savoy I have is a bit too big. Again, this small Ines is just right for me. And it has slip pockets in it, which I like for easy access to my lip gloss and gum (a flat pack).




Would you mind sharing more pictures of Ines from other angles? The steel Bedford looks especially lovely next to the Bordeaux!


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> Navy on top, midnight on the bottom




I love the color comparisons in the pictures only thread!


----------



## shortA

estrie said:


> Would you mind sharing more pictures of Ines from other angles? The steel Bedford looks especially lovely next to the Bordeaux!




I took one of the inside and then tried to give an example of the size by putting it next to a book and 8 oz glass. In the slip pockets I have gum, Kiehls lip balm, and band aids. This is the small Ines. Hope these help!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mini Metro in Kingsport today!!!


----------



## Tightwadswife

LuvAllBags said:


> Mini Metro in Kingsport today!!!



I'm not gonna bite.  It's  cute but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## carrieongrove

Tightwadswife said:


> I'm not gonna bite.  It's  cute but not what I was hoping for.


Agreed


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I took one of the inside and then tried to give an example of the size by putting it next to a book and 8 oz glass. In the slip pockets I have gum, Kiehls lip balm, and band aids. This is the small Ines. Hope these help!
> View attachment 2834771
> View attachment 2834772
> View attachment 2834773



I rather like it. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## dcblam

estrie said:


> I couldn't decide between belle and jane tote and then thought maybe both but I have two bellese, and then belle sold out so I got jane tote and she arrived today for me as well!! Beautiful!!! Picture of your belle please?? Here is my jane tote &#128515;
> 
> I think someone said the new market purse isn't lined? It is lined, certainly more flimsy than the smaller pleated ones, but I do like it! Like someone said, it's big enough to carry more stuff so it'll be effective as a clutch! Like many others, I have many unused market purses and the one I use to hold small items I just move from bag to bag.
> 
> View attachment 2834614
> View attachment 2834621






MOST attractive, stunning color combo and contrast of materials as well. Nice score!


----------



## dcblam

Yup - not biting on the Mini Metro as well. Would have been nice if it was a special holiday print.


----------



## dcblam

Sorry for the delay in posting pics. 

The zooties are nicely made and so cute!

Am smitten with the burgundy Cleo. So easy to wear and use. SO glad that I finally pulled the trigger on this one!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I bit on the mini Metro at 2:30am...lol. Will post pics. If it's not a keeper, I will post pics before it goes back. I love that Kingsport Gray. Wish it had come in black though.


----------



## gurlsaved

estrie said:


> I couldn't decide between belle and jane tote and then thought maybe both but I have two bellese, and then belle sold out so I got jane tote and she arrived today for me as well!! Beautiful!!! Picture of your belle please?? Here is my jane tote &#128515;
> 
> I think someone said the new market purse isn't lined? It is lined, certainly more flimsy than the smaller pleated ones, but I do like it! Like someone said, it's big enough to carry more stuff so it'll be effective as a clutch! Like many others, I have many unused market purses and the one I use to hold small items I just move from bag to bag.
> 
> View attachment 2834614
> View attachment 2834621




Very beautiful!! My market purse from my chelsea isn't lined. Now I'm wondering if maybe I got a defect one. But I also have many market purses that don't get use so it's not a total deal breaker for me. Enjoy the Jane!!!


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> View attachment 2835042
> View attachment 2835043
> View attachment 2835045
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting pics.
> 
> The zooties are nicely made and so cute!
> 
> Am smitten with the burgundy Cleo. So easy to wear and use. SO glad that I finally pulled the trigger on this one!




What can you fit in the Cleo?


----------



## Reba

Butterfly Chelsea 50% off on Nordstrom.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> View attachment 2835042
> View attachment 2835043
> View attachment 2835045
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting pics.
> 
> The zooties are nicely made and so cute!
> 
> Am smitten with the burgundy Cleo. So easy to wear and use. SO glad that I finally pulled the trigger on this one!


Love Cleo!!


----------



## virginiaboots

Reba said:


> Butterfly Chelsea 50% off on Nordstrom.


thanks! i want some butterfly!


----------



## Reba

virginiaboots said:


> thanks! i want some butterfly!




It was there for a while this morning!  Hope you got to it in time...


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one


----------



## Minne Bags

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367




Congrats on your coal belle, justPeachy! It looks great on you.


----------



## bibliothekarin

I glad everyone is enjoying their holiday purchases!  The advent sale is killing me.  While I might regret not grabbing an Anthracite Bag, especially the Frankie tote, or the small Ava, I more than made up for it the Julie and ruby Paige I got!

I don't have time for a full review or pics of the Julie right now, but it is gorgeous.  I love the suede trim and the silver/gold studs.  It looks very big and might be the largest structured bag I've ever owned. Now that I've used it for work for the past few days, it doesn't seem too big and really meets my needs.  I'm 5'8" though, so I could see if someone were petite, they might feel the bag was way too much.


----------



## virginiaboots

Reba said:


> It was there for a while this morning!  Hope you got to it in time...



Nope! But it's probably for the best!


----------



## bibliothekarin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## bibliothekarin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## renza

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367


Belle is pretty, and you look great! 

The only thing holding me back from getting the Coal Belle was the contrasting handles (which look very nice, by the way). It's just that many years ago my husband bought me a Bennetton purse that was gray nylon with brown leather handles and I never liked the bag very much but felt I had to use it because he got it for me, so ever since then I think of that purse every time I see a bag with contrasting handles. It's too traumatic for me, even if the bag is good-looking.


----------



## dcooney4

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367



It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## jwrightmc

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367


You and the bag look great!  I love the color and wish they had made a smaller bag in that color.


----------



## dcblam

Reba said:


> What can you fit in the Cleo?



This is what I have in the purse right now - and it's not to capacity.  I've got plenty of room for more stuff.  I usually don't carry a lot of items.

Exterior flap pocket (magnetic, love it) - iPhone
Exterior zippered pocket - Eye drops, pen, lipstick, small lotion
Main area - Eyeglass soft case, hand fan, MZ Greta wallet, kleenex, and MZ Celebration Mirror.

The ONLY negative element is the opening to the main compartment.  I PREFER a wider "mouth", but there's no such thing as the PERFECT bag.  And this one is worth it without question.

Hope this helps......


----------



## madgratess

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367



This is gorgeous!!! Love the straps!


----------



## IndianaShopper1

Hi Ladies!  New to this forum and to MZ Wallace bags!   I just got one off of ebay (the Hayley in Gunmetal) and love it!  I was wanting something a bit smaller and that had a crossbody option for work when I am using with my tumi backpack or roller bag for my laptop!  Now that I have it, I'm hooked!   I want to now get a second bag - one big enough for my 13 inch laptop.   Which would you recommend?  I dont' carry a ton, but would want cosmetic bag, water bottle,full wallet, iphone, and likely another cosmetic bag, plus a small notebook, and other misc. items.. oh, and sunglasses, and keys!   

oh, and I am 5 foot 3, so don't want a super huge bag!!  Thanks so much !


----------



## plumaplomb

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367



Wow the Belle wasn't even on my radar b/c I thought it was huge...but you make it look so good!  How do you like the patent handles?


----------



## justwatchin

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367


Love the coal!


----------



## justpeachy4397

plumaplomb said:


> Wow the Belle wasn't even on my radar b/c I thought it was huge...but you make it look so good!  How do you like the patent handles?




I like them! I was unsure of patent handles myself before receiving the bag (I prefer nice, non-shiny leather) but I think it is actually a fantastic pairing with the coal color. It gives the coal a little pop, if you know what I mean? For reference, I'm 5'5"


----------



## cocokuku

Hello!  I'm also new to TPF and bought my first MZ a couple years ago. They are addictive - you have been warned!  

I've purchased about a dozen of them, but have sold some that didn't work for me.  I'm not sure what to recommend to fit all that you want to carry -- perhaps the Kate.  I'm sure the veterans here will have some suggestions!

Here's how my addiction started and grew:

Black Mia (sold, well-used and loved, but kept losing things in the bottom of those tall pockets!)
Eggplant Kate  (sold, color not great with my wardrobe)
Black Kate (travel/laptop bag)
Bronze Hayley (sold, loved the color but not the coated fabric - wasn't Bedford nylon)
Black Jane
Green Bea (gorgeous but learned I don't like to hand/wrist carry bags)
Black Quilted Metro City Tote (returned, decided to stick with the Kate for my laptop bag)
Toffee Twill Bianca (sold, wanted a smaller cross body, a bit taller than I liked)
Olive Green Hayley (adore this one!)
Cherry Red Baby Jane
Current Jane
Ruby Red Jane Tote 
Plum Hayley
Ruby Red Paige
Midnight Andie (returned, gorgeous color but taller than I like)

I'm considering a Bordeaux, but think the color might be too close to my Current and Plum.  The Plum is really not as bright as the  MZ website shows.  Bummed I wasn't paying attention to the Advent sale the first 10 days -- that Coal one is gorgeous!

Sorry for the long post!  I will post some pics later to the pic only thread.


----------



## IndianaShopper1

The Coal Belle is gorgeous!     I too wish I would have known about this advent sale sooner, you all are getting some beautiful bags!!

Regarding carrying my laptop - it wouldn't be all the time,I usually do the backpack or roller bag, but sometimes when I travel when I go to a meeting, I just want to stash it in my bag, or at work, if I am coming out of a meeting with it, and then need my hands free to grab lunch or something!   

Also - has anyone been tempted by the Camo Jacquard?   I keep looking at the Lizzy in the Camo print - I think it would make a great travel bag (pack in suitcase, and use for sightseeing, nights out, etc) when I travel OUS.   I have a Rebecca Minkoff mini 5 zip in black I currently use, but it gets a bit small sometimes!   
Has anyone see the print in person?


----------



## plumaplomb

Among the different purples, what is a true dark grapey color?  I can't tell whether it's Bordeaux, Currant, or what... it comes with gold hardware and I saw it in a Mia at the mall once and can't get it out of my head...


----------



## jwrightmc

IndianaShopper1 said:


> The Coal Belle is gorgeous!     I too wish I would have known about this advent sale sooner, you all are getting some beautiful bags!!
> 
> Regarding carrying my laptop - it wouldn't be all the time,I usually do the backpack or roller bag, but sometimes when I travel when I go to a meeting, I just want to stash it in my bag, or at work, if I am coming out of a meeting with it, and then need my hands free to grab lunch or something!
> 
> Also - has anyone been tempted by the Camo Jacquard?   I keep looking at the Lizzy in the Camo print - I think it would make a great travel bag (pack in suitcase, and use for sightseeing, nights out, etc) when I travel OUS.   I have a Rebecca Minkoff mini 5 zip in black I currently use, but it gets a bit small sometimes!
> Has anyone see the print in person?


I took a bunch of pictures of the camo Lizzy that I posted here.  If you go back to the end of Oct posts, you should find my pics I took in the Crosby store of the camo pattern.  It's stunning!  If you can't find the pics, I can repost them later tonight for you.


----------



## Tuuli35

virginiaboots said:


> thanks!  i keep looking at them but have only seen one in person (carried by a woman in a waiting room).  since i had Belle, i figured Tribeca was a little redundant, and now i've got that coal Belle on the way too, so probably don't need another med-large bag now.  Tribeca looks really sharp, though.  i can imagine it would be hard to remember what was in each section, since they are the same - i have a really nice older suede Il Bisonte bag that has 2 identical zippered sections and i can never remember where anything is!
> 
> does that middle compartment work well for flat things, like files, etc.?  that would fill a different niche than Belle.


I can take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## cocokuku

plumaplomb said:


> Among the different purples, what is a true dark grapey color?  I can't tell whether it's Bordeaux, Currant, or what... it comes with gold hardware and I saw it in a Mia at the mall once and can't get it out of my head...


The current is not grapey at all - actually reminds me of a dried current.  I saw the Concord Grape Emma on Sandspointshop website & that was really purple/grapey.


----------



## IndianaShopper1

jwrightmc - I went back and found your pics of the Camo prints! Stunning!! thank you!!  I think that camo Lizzy is calling my name!


----------



## dcblam

IndianaShopper1 said:


> The Coal Belle is gorgeous!     I too wish I would have known about this advent sale sooner, you all are getting some beautiful bags!!
> 
> Regarding carrying my laptop - it wouldn't be all the time,I usually do the backpack or roller bag, but sometimes when I travel when I go to a meeting, I just want to stash it in my bag, or at work, if I am coming out of a meeting with it, and then need my hands free to grab lunch or something!
> 
> Also - has anyone been tempted by the Camo Jacquard?   I keep looking at the Lizzy in the Camo print - I think it would make a great travel bag (pack in suitcase, and use for sightseeing, nights out, etc) when I travel OUS.   I have a Rebecca Minkoff mini 5 zip in black I currently use, but it gets a bit small sometimes!
> Has anyone see the print in person?




Yes - and I found it to be just right - understated.  I've been a fan of Camo print for ages. This print doesn't scream - thus wearable in any situation.  It will make a fantastic travel bag.


----------



## jwrightmc

IndianaShopper1 said:


> jwrightmc - I went back and found your pics of the Camo prints! Stunning!! thank you!!  I think that camo Lizzy is calling my name!


It's so, so pretty!  And the red lining in all the bags really sets it off!


----------



## estrie

gurlsaved said:


> Very beautiful!! My market purse from my chelsea isn't lined. Now I'm wondering if maybe I got a defect one. But I also have many market purses that don't get use so it's not a total deal breaker for me. Enjoy the Jane!!!




Intriguing! I was considering a Chelsea. I think I saw you say good things... Maybe because it's a light weight tote like the metro, they went light with the pouch?


----------



## estrie

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my coal belle. Excuse the terrible cropping and posture... Gotta be quick when with the little one
> View attachment 2835367




Ohhh beautiful!!! The contrasts between fabric, zipper, and leather are really nice, and Belle just looks great on you. I also love that little baby foot


----------



## estrie

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Hi Ladies!  New to this forum and to MZ Wallace bags!   I just got one off of ebay (the Hayley in Gunmetal) and love it!  I was wanting something a bit smaller and that had a crossbody option for work when I am using with my tumi backpack or roller bag for my laptop!  Now that I have it, I'm hooked!   I want to now get a second bag - one big enough for my 13 inch laptop.   Which would you recommend?  I dont' carry a ton, but would want cosmetic bag, water bottle,full wallet, iphone, and likely another cosmetic bag, plus a small notebook, and other misc. items.. oh, and sunglasses, and keys!
> 
> oh, and I am 5 foot 3, so don't want a super huge bag!!  Thanks so much !




Belle!


----------



## bibliothekarin

plumaplomb said:


> Among the different purples, what is a true dark grapey color?  I can't tell whether it's Bordeaux, Currant, or what... it comes with gold hardware and I saw it in a Mia at the mall once and can't get it out of my head...



Here is Plum Tribeca and Bordeaux Frankie.  Bordeaux is more wine than purple, but I'm sure it looks very purplish next to navy blue.  

There are more good comparisons in the pics only thread.


----------



## cocokuku

Anyone try to get on the Advent site tonight?  There are supposed to be 4 different bags/different colors at 50% off, but none of them are there when I click the link!


----------



## renza

cocokuku said:


> Anyone try to get on the Advent site tonight?  There are supposed to be 4 different bags/different colors at 50% off, but none of them are there when I click the link!




Yeah it's not working for some reason. I'm so annoyed though my midnight Chelsea just shipped today and of course now it's 50% off!


----------



## cocokuku

Here's the promo:


----------



## Tightwadswife

Yes, I'm having the same problem, plus it's way past my bedtime.


----------



## virginiaboots

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Hi Ladies!  New to this forum and to MZ Wallace bags!   I just got one off of ebay (the Hayley in Gunmetal) and love it!  I was wanting something a bit smaller and that had a crossbody option for work when I am using with my tumi backpack or roller bag for my laptop!  Now that I have it, I'm hooked!   I want to now get a second bag - one big enough for my 13 inch laptop.   Which would you recommend?  I dont' carry a ton, but would want cosmetic bag, water bottle,full wallet, iphone, and likely another cosmetic bag, plus a small notebook, and other misc. items.. oh, and sunglasses, and keys!
> 
> oh, and I am 5 foot 3, so don't want a super huge bag!!  Thanks so much !



Just wanted to give my 2 cents on Belle for your needs - it does "fit" my 13" MacBook pro, but I've only ever carried it in my Belle once for a test run and once in a real pinch. I find Belle too unstructured to be a decent laptop bag. That said, it's an AMAZING bag - it's my first ever large, ladylike bag (not a backpack!) and I am a convert.  I have a bunch of mz bags but none that I can use for a laptop, so I can't help with that. (I'm the kind of person who really prefers to carry a computer in a backpack; definitely not in a tote.)


----------



## virginiaboots

renza said:


> Yeah it's not working for some reason. I'm so annoyed though my midnight Chelsea just shipped today and of course now it's 50% off!



Call them - they'll probably give you a price adjustment!


----------



## Reba

System must have crashed...maybe another 20% discount is in order night owls..


----------



## cocokuku

bibliothekarin said:


> Here is Plum Tribeca and Bordeaux Frankie.  Bordeaux is more wine than purple, but I'm sure it looks very purplish next to navy blue.
> 
> There are more good comparisons in the pics only thread.


Those are gorgeous!  Thanks for the pics.  

(My plum hayley is not at all bright, but more muted and toned down...wonder if they changed to a different color lot?)  I'll post a photo once I can get a daytime pic.


----------



## cocokuku

Reba said:


> System must have crashed...maybe another 20% discount is in order night owls..


I am going for the Bordeaux Jane if there are any left in the morning!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Yeah it's not working for some reason. I'm so annoyed though my midnight Chelsea just shipped today and of course now it's 50% off!




Renza, didn't you hem and haw, and now 50%...you have my luck...


----------



## renza

virginiaboots said:


> Call them - they'll probably give you a price adjustment!




I don't think they give price adjustments, do they? Also I used a $50 "gift card" that was really a coupon so I can't imagine they would be willing to give me the lower price. Oh well. Hopefully I will love it so much I will think it is worth what I paid. &#128516;

Also site seems to be working now.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Renza, didn't you hem and haw, and now 50%...you have my luck...




Haha I know! I noticed it disappeared from the site yesterday after I ordered and wondered if they were holding back stock. I guess they were!


----------



## cocokuku

It's working again!  I bought the Bordeaux Jane.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Haha I know! I noticed it disappeared from the site yesterday after I ordered and wondered if they were holding back stock. I guess they were!




Not to be sneaky, but they are. Some sale bags say FINAL sale. Some don't.  Your's doesn't. Order it at cheap price. Send back more pricey one.


----------



## Reba

^or just trust and call for price adjustment


----------



## IndianaShopper1

Is Jane much bigger than Hayley or should I go for something larger for my laptop?  Tempted by the sale!


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Not to be sneaky, but they are. Some sale bags say FINAL sale. Some don't.  Your's doesn't. Order it at cheap price. Send back more pricey one.




Hmm Is it only final sale if it says it on the item page? Their returns page says sale items are always final sale so I assumed advent sale was only returnable if the bag was full-price other than that one sale day if that makes sense.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Hmm Is it only final sale if it says it on the item page? Their returns page says sale items are always final sale so I assumed advent sale was only returnable if the bag was full-price other than that one sale day if that makes sense.




Sneaky final sale speak...not sure..some have had adjustments in the last few weeks..I think on this loophole..??


----------



## cocokuku

The Midnight Chelsea is gorgeous, but I have a navy Le Pliage so can't justify it.  Wish they had a Midnight Belle.


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Sneaky final sale speak...not sure..some have had adjustments in the last few weeks..I think on this loophole..??




^is there a &#127877; attorney in the house.., LOL..going to bed now...


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Sneaky final sale speak...not sure..some have had adjustments in the last few weeks..I think on this loophole..??




I'll call tomorrow and try for a price adjustment. It can't hurt to ask. &#128521;


----------



## virginiaboots

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Is Jane much bigger than Hayley or should I go for something larger for my laptop?  Tempted by the sale!



These other ladies know Jane well but I am pretty sure it's quite a bit bigger than Hayley, but does not have the cross body option.


----------



## dcooney4

virginiaboots said:


> These other ladies know Jane well but I am pretty sure it's quite a bit bigger than Hayley, but does not have the cross body option.



Jane does not! You are correct.


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> These other ladies know Jane well but I am pretty sure it's quite a bit bigger than Hayley, but does not have the cross body option.



Jane and Hayley are probably pretty close in size.


----------



## Catash

Hello guys! I received my Medium Metro Tote yesterday and love it! It is big enough for overnight trips but not too large. Just need some pouches for organization. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## anagirl

Too late for the Bordeaux Jane, but I just pulled the plug on the Plum Baby Jane.  I think this will work because I find that as much as I love my new Espresso Bell for work (15" laptop), I find it a bit large for my 5 2 1/2" frame on the weekends.  Treated myself and also picked up the Plum Wristlet Cristoff.  Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## gurlsaved

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Is Jane much bigger than Hayley or should I go for something larger for my laptop?  Tempted by the sale!




I can fit my 13 inch laptop easily into Jane with room to spare. Hayley is similar but since it only zips at the top and doesn't go on the side like the Jane, it's too hard to get a laptop in the Hayley.


----------



## estrie

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Hi Ladies!  New to this forum and to MZ Wallace bags!   I just got one off of ebay (the Hayley in Gunmetal) and love it!  I was wanting something a bit smaller and that had a crossbody option for work when I am using with my tumi backpack or roller bag for my laptop!  Now that I have it, I'm hooked!   I want to now get a second bag - one big enough for my 13 inch laptop.   Which would you recommend?  I dont' carry a ton, but would want cosmetic bag, water bottle,full wallet, iphone, and likely another cosmetic bag, plus a small notebook, and other misc. items.. oh, and sunglasses, and keys!
> 
> oh, and I am 5 foot 3, so don't want a super huge bag!!  Thanks so much !




Oh, I've found my Bianca somewhat able to hold my 13" ultra book but the bag is rounded on the bottom and the laptop is not round, so it seems a little inappropriate, making the bag more angled. 

I really love Belle.


----------



## estrie

justpeachy4397 said:


> I like them! I was unsure of patent handles myself before receiving the bag (I prefer nice, non-shiny leather) but I think it is actually a fantastic pairing with the coal color. It gives the coal a little pop, if you know what I mean? For reference, I'm 5'5"




I went looking for info on how to prevent patent from cracking. Modern patent is plastic so I guess there isn't a lot, but not letting it get super cold. I think the copper patent will last reasonably long, though, it's pretty soft. 

I'm liking Jane Tote a lot!


----------



## dcblam

Catash said:


> Hello guys! I received my Medium Metro Tote yesterday and love it! It is big enough for overnight trips but not too large. Just need some pouches for organization. Thanks for the recommendation!




Bravo - so glad it worked out for you and thanks for the update.
Happy Holidays -


----------



## dcblam

renza said:


> I'll call tomorrow and try for a price adjustment. It can't hurt to ask. &#128521;



Absolutely!!!!


----------



## renza

dcblam said:


> Absolutely!!!!


I called and the rep said she could refund the difference!  She did mention that they are really slammed right now so it sounds like it's on their "to do" list; I hope it doesn't fall through the cracks, but she was nice and didn't act like it would be a problem at all.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I called and the rep said she could refund the difference!  She did mention that they are really slammed right now so it sounds like it's on their "to do" list; I hope it doesn't fall through the cracks, but she was nice and didn't act like it would be a problem at all.




Very happy to hear that they were willing to do that!


----------



## mariposa08

anagirl said:


> Too late for the Bordeaux Jane, but I just pulled the plug on the Plum Baby Jane.  I think this will work because I find that as much as I love my new Espresso Bell for work (15" laptop), I find it a bit large for my 5 2 1/2" frame on the weekends.  Treated myself and also picked up the Plum Wristlet Cristoff.  Merry Christmas to me!!




Nice! I bet both will be gorgeous!  Those plum wallets have been so tempting to me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Is Jane much bigger than Hayley or should I go for something larger for my laptop?  Tempted by the sale!


Jane is deeper and taller than Hayley by a few inches. I find it to be much larger in inside space because of the depth. It is not as large as Belle, though. I can get a laptop into Jane if I have to, but it is not ideal.

I love Jane - it is the perfect everyday bag for me. Lightweight but holds alot. No cross-body strap, but I don't use one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> I called and the rep said she could refund the difference!  She did mention that they are really slammed right now so it sounds like it's on their "to do" list; I hope it doesn't fall through the cracks, but she was nice and didn't act like it would be a problem at all.


That's great news!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Catash said:


> Hello guys! I received my Medium Metro Tote yesterday and love it! It is big enough for overnight trips but not too large. Just need some pouches for organization. Thanks for the recommendation!


Congrats! So glad that you like it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anagirl said:


> Too late for the Bordeaux Jane, but I just pulled the plug on the Plum Baby Jane.  I think this will work because I find that as much as I love my new Espresso Bell for work (15" laptop), I find it a bit large for my 5 2 1/2" frame on the weekends.  Treated myself and also picked up the Plum Wristlet Cristoff.  Merry Christmas to me!!


Great choices! I hope that you enjoy them!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

anagirl said:


> Too late for the Bordeaux Jane, but I just pulled the plug on the Plum Baby Jane.  I think this will work because I find that as much as I love my new Espresso Bell for work (15" laptop), I find it a bit large for my 5 2 1/2" frame on the weekends.  Treated myself and also picked up the Plum Wristlet Cristoff.  Merry Christmas to me!!


congrats. u will love Plum Baby Jane i received mine last week and the color is beautiful I wish i would had waited tho the sale price they have on today is much cheaper than what i payed for


----------



## dcblam

renza said:


> i called and the rep said she could refund the difference! :d she did mention that they are really slammed right now so it sounds like it's on their "to do" list; i hope it doesn't fall through the cracks, but she was nice and didn't act like it would be a problem at all.



woot woot!


----------



## dcblam

Any PREDICTIONS for the next Advent item?

I'm HOPING that they will do a percentage OFF for ANY WALLET ITEM that they have on their sale site.  Looks like they have an abundance of wallets to clear out.  They can say something pithy about saving bucks on their wallets so we have more $$ to put in 'em once they arrive!

AND - still hoping for a HOLIDAY HAMISH!!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im still hoping for some type of special on the classic black


----------



## cocokuku

I'm hoping for a unique offering.  Loved that Coal but missed out on it.

I've uploaded some photos to the Picture only thread -- Plum Hayley next to a Current Jane, and a Ruby Red Jane Tote and Cherry Red Baby Jane. 

Countdown to next Advent promo!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you for posting the pics i love ur bag choices and those are some beautiful colors. It looks as Current is a lil more darker purple than Plum from the pics is this true? im really upset that i missed Ruby red from the advent sale last week


----------



## justwatchin

My first MZ Wallace came today...Clove Paige...


----------



## cocokuku

Thanks!  Honestly, I can barely tell the difference between the plum & the current when I"m indoors.  The current is a bit deeper & darker, like a cross between plum and cranberry.


----------



## cocokuku

Congratulations!  That's a beauty


----------



## dcooney4

The plum is definately brighter purple .


----------



## estrie

renza said:


> i called and the rep said she could refund the difference! :d she did mention that they are really slammed right now so it sounds like it's on their "to do" list; i hope it doesn't fall through the cracks, but she was nice and didn't act like it would be a problem at all.




:d


----------



## estrie

justwatchin said:


> My first MZ Wallace came today...Clove Paige...




Congrats! Just lovely. 

Paige was my first as well. 
I've told the story in the original thread but basically it hit all of my requirements for an international travel bag being easy fabric (basically water proof), light weight, good pocketing/organization, east-west orientation, Crossbody, and most of all the pockets inside the internal zip pocket that perfectly fits a passport, what?? And then the market bag. I don't love gold hardware but it was all so worth it. And then I realized this was the same brand that a friend had been gushing about years before. She really hates gold hardware and still her Jane was worth it.


----------



## Socaintexas

Did Belle come in Anthracite?  


All of the bags from today are sold out except the cocoa Belle.  Was that not a popular color?


----------



## IndianaShopper1

Okay  ladies - it sounds as if I "can" get a laptop in Jane, but may not be ideal.    So, in your opinion, what is the "ideal" laptop bag for the work week? 


 I'll use my smaller Hayley on the weekend, and am def. considering springing for the Camo LIzzy for travel!


----------



## justwatchin

justwatchin said:


> My first MZ Wallace came today...Clove Paige...



Thank you *cocokuku *and *estrie. *It was a good first choice for me since I realize how much I like crossbody styles.


----------



## Hirisa

What a cute Paige! Clove is such a nice, mellow color.


----------



## justwatchin

Hirisa said:


> What a cute Paige! Clove is such a nice, mellow color.


Thank you!


----------



## cocokuku

justwatchin said:


> Thank you *cocokuku *and *estrie. *It was a good first choice for me since I realize how much I like crossbody styles.


I'm so excited -- waiting on delivery of my first ever Paige (in ruby red).  I had used a Mia for a small cross body, but would "lose" things on the inside deep pockets.  I think I will prefer the east west wider bags instead of narrower and deeper..


----------



## cocokuku

dcooney4 said:


> The plum is definately brighter purple .


I think I've inherited a bit of my dad's color blindness!   I have some trouble distinguishing bluegreen/aqua/turquoise as well.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

justwatchin said:


> My first MZ Wallace came today...Clove Paige...


very pretty congrats. i've been eyeing Paige too right now trying to decide between Clove or Black so mad i missed Ruby Paige.. hopefully they have some type of an advent sale on one of these colors


----------



## madgratess

Socaintexas said:


> Did Belle come in Anthracite?
> 
> 
> All of the bags from today are sold out except the cocoa Belle.  Was that not a popular color?


Belle did not come in anthracite. There were very limited choices in that color - Francis tote, kate, Bea. 

Cocoa is one of those colors that you have to see IRL. It has more depth and is a bit darker in person as well. It's pretty, but I don't think it wowed a lot of people with all the other gorgeous colors that came out around the same time


----------



## madgratess

madgratess said:


> Belle did not come in anthracite. There were very limited choices in that color - Francis tote, kate, Bea.
> 
> Cocoa is one of those colors that you have to see IRL. It has more depth and is a bit darker in person as well. It's pretty, but I don't think it wowed a lot of people with all the other gorgeous colors that came out around the same time



And Jane!


----------



## gurlsaved

justwatchin said:


> Thank you *cocokuku *and *estrie. *It was a good first choice for me since I realize how much I like crossbody styles.




If Clove goes on sale, I think I'll get the Paige. It's such a pretty neutral!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> My first MZ Wallace came today...Clove Paige...



Yay, you got it!! What do you think of Clove? I have gotten a ton of compliments on my Clove Coco Tote since I started carrying it on Tuesday.


----------



## IndianaShopper1

Really?   free shipping.. so disappointing.. was hoping for a good sale tonight


----------



## jwrightmc

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Really?   free shipping.. so disappointing.. was hoping for a good sale tonight


It's pretty lame, isn't it?  Free shipping on Monday makes a lot more sense since xmas is Thursday!  Very disappointing.....


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

hopefully they have a good sale coming up these last days left


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> My first MZ Wallace came today...Clove Paige...



It is really lovely! I saw it yesterday while out .


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> Yay, you got it!! What do you think of Clove? I have gotten a ton of compliments on my Clove Coco Tote since I started carrying it on Tuesday.



I like the color a lot. I think it's a unique neutral. I'm hooked!


----------



## Reba

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Really?   free shipping.. so disappointing.. was hoping for a good sale tonight




I think they are buying themselves a catch-up day...need a slow day today to pack up all the bags sold over last week or so. Clear the decks....then go ahead...tempt us again...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think they are buying themselves a catch-up day...need a slow day today to pack up all the bags sold over last week or so. Clear the decks....then go ahead...tempt us again...



I think you are probably right.


----------



## dcooney4

Since I had bought the paige from flat of the hill I have not bought another MZ bag yet. I kept hoping Cara would be on sale. Yesterday I saw it at Nordies but since it could end up being to small for me I did not want to pay full price. I ended up getting a black small jet setter backpack  at Henry Bendels on sale instead which is a bit bigger then Cara but not to big for me. Now that I have bought something else I sure Cara will go on sale. Do you think it will ?


----------



## mariposa08

Has anyone seen the black Bedford Ingrid? Thoughts?


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Today I picked up the Studded Kim Clutch and the Bedford Ingrid wallet. Love them! The clutch is awesome. It is big, which is perfect for me, and has a bunch of pockets. I will really enjoy using it.  The Ingrid was a surprise. I am a ziparound or continental wallet gal only. However the Ingrid is really a pleasant surprise with its many compartments. I will give it a try. At the very least, it will be good in my small bags.
> 
> My friend bought the Midnight Andie and the smallest of the black bags with the gold locks...can't remember the name. The Andie looks like a great bag, but too small for me. I continue to covet Midnight. Might have to break down and buy a Belle or Hayley so I can have the color.
> 
> Between Ruby, Midnight, and Bordeaux, I am in love with the Fall colors. I finally saw Butterfly in person and did not love it. I prefer it on the accessories, not a bag.



How are you liking the Ingrid?


----------



## Tuuli35

L


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> I like the color a lot. I think it's a unique neutral. I'm hooked!



I'm so glad you are as pleased with your Clove Paige as I am with my Clove Coco Tote! I think it is such a chameleon color -- so happy I chose it over of the Steel.


----------



## virginiaboots

hi ladies! rationalization time!  
i now have all of my recent orders in my possession, and love all of them, but feel like i should return one of the bags.  coal belle is really pretty, but i did think the gray would be a tiny bit lighter - you'd think i would have learned my lesson with all earlier purchases that the IRL colors are always a little darker.  i will keep it because a) i love Belle b) my olive Belle is more all-season so i can rotate it with this one in winter and c) the coal has silver hardware, which i prefer.  my Olivia (older olive color), Hayley (magnet) and Belle (last year's olive) have gold hardware, which isn't really my thing, so i think it's ok to have one larger bag with silver. 

fern Lizzy is so cute, and i'll save it for spring - since i got it at 1/2 off, and it's totally my kind of color, i'll keep it. 

bordeaux Lizzy is on the line:  she's SO pretty, solid, compact, nice deep winter color, but can i justify THREE new bags right now? all have silver hardware too, which is such a plus. 

finally, i got the olive Bobbi wallet for my niece, and it's gorgeous.  so tempted to get one for myself but with 2 Henry wallets, i don't really need it.  

also got some smaller doo-dads, which are staying. 

still wishing for a butterfly metro (actually wish i had gotten butterfly Ines when i was coveting it at full price) but i think i am DONE. 

not sure anyone really wants to hear my inner dialogue, but there's a little bit of info in there too!  will try to get some photos up but haven't had much time for such things.  

Happy Chanukah/Happy Christmas Countdown, everyone!


----------



## virginiaboots

p.s. Clove looks so nice, and really does work with the gold hardware.  If I hadn't already done so much damage (see above), I'd be eyeing one of those bags!


----------



## Socaintexas

madgratess said:


> Belle did not come in anthracite. There were very limited choices in that color - Francis tote, kate, Bea.
> 
> Cocoa is one of those colors that you have to see IRL. It has more depth and is a bit darker in person as well. It's pretty, but I don't think it wowed a lot of people with all the other gorgeous colors that came out around the same time


 
Thanks!  I am really partial to silver hardward but I went ahead and bought the Belle in cocoa so I am glad to hear that!


----------



## renza

virginiaboots said:


> hi ladies! rationalization time!
> i now have all of my recent orders in my possession, and love all of them, but feel like i should return one of the bags.  coal belle is really pretty, but i did think the gray would be a tiny bit lighter - you'd think i would have learned my lesson with all earlier purchases that the IRL colors are always a little darker.  i will keep it because a) i love Belle b) my olive Belle is more all-season so i can rotate it with this one in winter and c) the coal has silver hardware, which i prefer.  my Olivia (older olive color), Hayley (magnet) and Belle (last year's olive) have gold hardware, which isn't really my thing, so i think it's ok to have one larger bag with silver.
> 
> fern Lizzy is so cute, and i'll save it for spring - since i got it at 1/2 off, and it's totally my kind of color, i'll keep it.
> 
> bordeaux Lizzy is on the line:  she's SO pretty, solid, compact, nice deep winter color, but can i justify THREE new bags right now? all have silver hardware too, which is such a plus.
> 
> finally, i got the olive Bobbi wallet for my niece, and it's gorgeous.  so tempted to get one for myself but with 2 Henry wallets, i don't really need it.
> 
> also got some smaller doo-dads, which are staying.
> 
> still wishing for a butterfly metro (actually wish i had gotten butterfly Ines when i was coveting it at full price) but i think i am DONE.
> 
> not sure anyone really wants to hear my inner dialogue, but there's a little bit of info in there too!  will try to get some photos up but haven't had much time for such things.
> 
> Happy Chanukah/Happy Christmas Countdown, everyone!




It sounds like you prefer neutrals so if you must return one then go with your gut and return the Bordeaux lizzy.  I consider that color pretty versatile but it depends on your wardrobe.


----------



## IndianaShopper1

Hi  - how do I quote a previous response?    

virginiaboots - It sounds like you have a good use for all of your purchases, and since you really like the silver hardware (my preference as well), then you will probably get good use.  
My thought would be - are you really good at switching out bags?   Both the Bordeaux Lizzy and the Coal Belle sound like they might be good winter bags and if you think you would really switch bag and forth a lot, then keep them both, but if not, which do you think you will carry more?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think they are buying themselves a catch-up day...need a slow day today to pack up all the bags sold over last week or so. Clear the decks....then go ahead...tempt us again...




Exactly. It takes them a few days to process orders, so they have to do it today.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> How are you liking the Ingrid?




I love it! Who knew a small wallet could be so great!


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> hi ladies! rationalization time!
> i now have all of my recent orders in my possession, and love all of them, but feel like i should return one of the bags.  coal belle is really pretty, but i did think the gray would be a tiny bit lighter - you'd think i would have learned my lesson with all earlier purchases that the IRL colors are always a little darker.  i will keep it because a) i love Belle b) my olive Belle is more all-season so i can rotate it with this one in winter and c) the coal has silver hardware, which i prefer.  my Olivia (older olive color), Hayley (magnet) and Belle (last year's olive) have gold hardware, which isn't really my thing, so i think it's ok to have one larger bag with silver.
> 
> fern Lizzy is so cute, and i'll save it for spring - since i got it at 1/2 off, and it's totally my kind of color, i'll keep it.
> 
> bordeaux Lizzy is on the line:  she's SO pretty, solid, compact, nice deep winter color, but can i justify THREE new bags right now? all have silver hardware too, which is such a plus.
> 
> finally, i got the olive Bobbi wallet for my niece, and it's gorgeous.  so tempted to get one for myself but with 2 Henry wallets, i don't really need it.
> 
> also got some smaller doo-dads, which are staying.
> 
> still wishing for a butterfly metro (actually wish i had gotten butterfly Ines when i was coveting it at full price) but i think i am DONE.
> 
> not sure anyone really wants to hear my inner dialogue, but there's a little bit of info in there too!  will try to get some photos up but haven't had much time for such things.
> 
> Happy Chanukah/Happy Christmas Countdown, everyone!




Agree with Renza...go with your gut and keep what you love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...I am laid flat with the flu! Ugh!!! I got a shot but apparently they didn't work well this year. I am the living proof! 

This means that if I can muster the energy, I will post pics of all new goodies this wknd. Haven't done it in a while. 

If anyone is looking for a good gift item, the Copper Katherine wallet is beyond gorgeous. Leather is delicate though.


----------



## jwrightmc

LuvAllBags said:


> So...I am laid flat with the flu! Ugh!!! I got a shot but apparently they didn't work well this year. I am the living proof!
> 
> This means that if I can muster the energy, I will post pics of all new goodies this wknd. Haven't done it in a while.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good gift item, the Copper Katherine wallet is beyond gorgeous. Leather is delicate though.


Hope you feel better!  The flu is so nasty and makes you feel so miserable!


----------



## estrie

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Hi Ladies!  New to this forum and to MZ Wallace bags!   I just got one off of ebay (the Hayley in Gunmetal) and love it!  I was wanting something a bit smaller and that had a crossbody option for work when I am using with my tumi backpack or roller bag for my laptop!  Now that I have it, I'm hooked!   I want to now get a second bag - one big enough for my 13 inch laptop.   Which would you recommend?  I dont' carry a ton, but would want cosmetic bag, water bottle,full wallet, iphone, and likely another cosmetic bag, plus a small notebook, and other misc. items.. oh, and sunglasses, and keys!
> 
> oh, and I am 5 foot 3, so don't want a super huge bag!!  Thanks so much !




Uh, this is my third suggestion for what might hold a laptop, but this is too perfect. Turns out the Jane Tote is perfect!! It fits so nicely, though no cross body strap. If Haley's long strap comes off, it can be used on jane tote. I daydreamed about getting both Coal Belle and Jane Tote for that purpose...

So this is a Dell XPS ultra book, 13" screen.


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> Has anyone seen the black Bedford Ingrid? Thoughts?




I saw the black Bedford Ingrid at the random shop in DC I went into looking for a clutch. 

When it was first announced I wasn't sure how I felt because wallets get a lot of friction and pressure, they often get imprinted with credit card edges. I worry the Bedford nylon won't withstand that well. Can't know without using it. 

Feeling it, it was lighter than my all leather Ingrid. It's still leather on the inside. I dunno. In person I wasn't impressed enough with it to get past concern about the fabric and generally not being impressed in the first place. I do love Ingrid as a wallet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Uh, this is my third suggestion for what might hold a laptop, but this is too perfect. Turns out the Jane Tote is perfect!! It fits so nicely, though no cross body strap. If Haley's long strap comes off, it can be used on jane tote. I daydreamed about getting both Coal Belle and Jane Tote for that purpose...
> 
> So this is a Dell XPS ultra book, 13" screen.
> 
> View attachment 2837418
> View attachment 2837419
> View attachment 2837420




Great suggestion! And love the Coal Jane Tote!


----------



## estrie

virginiaboots said:


> hi ladies! rationalization time!
> i now have all of my recent orders in my possession, and love all of them, but feel like i should return one of the bags.  coal belle is really pretty, but i did think the gray would be a tiny bit lighter - you'd think i would have learned my lesson with all earlier purchases that the IRL colors are always a little darker.  i will keep it because a) i love Belle b) my olive Belle is more all-season so i can rotate it with this one in winter and c) the coal has silver hardware, which i prefer.  my Olivia (older olive color), Hayley (magnet) and Belle (last year's olive) have gold hardware, which isn't really my thing, so i think it's ok to have one larger bag with silver.
> 
> fern Lizzy is so cute, and i'll save it for spring - since i got it at 1/2 off, and it's totally my kind of color, i'll keep it.
> 
> bordeaux Lizzy is on the line:  she's SO pretty, solid, compact, nice deep winter color, but can i justify THREE new bags right now? all have silver hardware too, which is such a plus.
> 
> finally, i got the olive Bobbi wallet for my niece, and it's gorgeous.  so tempted to get one for myself but with 2 Henry wallets, i don't really need it.
> 
> also got some smaller doo-dads, which are staying.
> 
> still wishing for a butterfly metro (actually wish i had gotten butterfly Ines when i was coveting it at full price) but i think i am DONE.
> 
> not sure anyone really wants to hear my inner dialogue, but there's a little bit of info in there too!  will try to get some photos up but haven't had much time for such things.
> 
> Happy Chanukah/Happy Christmas Countdown, everyone!




I was about to be like "ooh I'll buy your coal belle" haha. I totally relate to all of your reasons for keeping your coal belle. Also relate to feeling a need to return a bag. My solution to that has been to gift them...!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Great suggestion! And love the Coal Jane Tote!




I'm definitely thrilled with the bag. I'm glad this combo of design and color happened. 

Rooting for you not feeling TOO terrible through your flu!! And looking forward to pics of your new scores. 

I'll also be very curious to know how to Bedford Ingrid wears with use!


----------



## estrie

nyshopaholic said:


> Clove Coco Tote:
> 
> View attachment 2836961
> 
> 
> Under fluorescent light in my office:
> 
> View attachment 2836963




Coco is handsome with real stuff in it! Nice!


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> So...I am laid flat with the flu! Ugh!!! I got a shot but apparently they didn't work well this year. I am the living proof!
> 
> This means that if I can muster the energy, I will post pics of all new goodies this wknd. Haven't done it in a while.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good gift item, the Copper Katherine wallet is beyond gorgeous. Leather is delicate though.





OOHH NOOOO -
Hope you feel better soon!

If the Copper Katherine is like my Acid Yellow Greta......the feel of this leather is swoon-worthy!  Hoping that they will have an uber sale on wallets so I can pick this one up along with a back-up BOBBI!!!!


----------



## dcblam

virginiaboots said:


> hi ladies! rationalization time!
> i now have all of my recent orders in my possession, and love all of them, but feel like i should return one of the bags.  coal belle is really pretty, but i did think the gray would be a tiny bit lighter - you'd think i would have learned my lesson with all earlier purchases that the IRL colors are always a little darker.  i will keep it because a) i love Belle b) my olive Belle is more all-season so i can rotate it with this one in winter and c) the coal has silver hardware, which i prefer.  my Olivia (older olive color), Hayley (magnet) and Belle (last year's olive) have gold hardware, which isn't really my thing, so i think it's ok to have one larger bag with silver.
> 
> fern Lizzy is so cute, and i'll save it for spring - since i got it at 1/2 off, and it's totally my kind of color, i'll keep it.
> 
> bordeaux Lizzy is on the line:  she's SO pretty, solid, compact, nice deep winter color, but can i justify THREE new bags right now? all have silver hardware too, which is such a plus.
> 
> finally, i got the olive Bobbi wallet for my niece, and it's gorgeous.  so tempted to get one for myself but with 2 Henry wallets, i don't really need it.
> 
> also got some smaller doo-dads, which are staying.
> 
> still wishing for a butterfly metro (actually wish i had gotten butterfly Ines when i was coveting it at full price) but i think i am DONE.
> 
> not sure anyone really wants to hear my inner dialogue, but there's a little bit of info in there too!  will try to get some photos up but haven't had much time for such things.
> 
> Happy Chanukah/Happy Christmas Countdown, everyone!




Oy - as others have mentioned, go with your gut.  
Glad to hear there's more Bobbi love out there......LOVE this one!


----------



## cocokuku

Hmmm....did they run out of inventory?  Today's advent promo was disappointing...$50 off an order of $300 or more?!  Hope there are some nice surprises for the last few days.


----------



## cocokuku

LuvAllBags said:


> So...I am laid flat with the flu! Ugh!!! I got a shot but apparently they didn't work well this year. I am the living proof!
> 
> This means that if I can muster the energy, I will post pics of all new goodies this wknd. Haven't done it in a while.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good gift item, the Copper Katherine wallet is beyond gorgeous. Leather is delicate though.


Rest up and hope you feel better before the rest of the holidays


----------



## renza

I got my midnight Chelsea and the color is gorgeous!! 
The tangerine medium savoy pouch is a little smaller than I expected so I might use it as my everyday makeup pouch rather than for travel.


----------



## Lanine

Can anyone chime in on the weight and comfort of the Hayley? I'm eyeing the Bordeaux Hayley right now but the hardware on the shoulder strap and crossbody looks heavy. I only have an Alice and Olivia both of which are super light. I recently bought the Bordeaux Lizzy but returned it because it was too small and the leather shoulder strap kept falling off especially over sweaters. Is the Hayley strap the same? Do the straps soften over time at all?

I agree the advent sale for today is pretty lame. Over $300 for only $50 off is pretty steep...


----------



## cocokuku

I love love love the Hayley.  It's hard to pick a favorite, but if I could only have one, it'd be the Hayley.  I don't find the leather strap too heavy.  If I load too much into it to make the bag heavy, then I switch to the cross body strap. And if you don't need all the space, it still holds it's shape and hangs nice.  I haven't had an Olivia or Alice, so can't speak to their  comparison with the Hayley.


----------



## Lanine

cocokuku said:


> I love love love the Hayley.  It's hard to pick a favorite, but if I could only have one, it'd be the Hayley.  I don't find the leather strap too heavy.  If I load too much into it to make the bag heavy, then I switch to the cross body strap. And if you don't need all the space, it still holds it's shape and hangs nice.  I haven't had an Olivia or Alice, so can't speak to their  comparison with the Hayley.



I just went for it and bought the Bordeaux Hayley! I just love the color. Thank you for your insight. I really need a crossbody bag and the Hayley seems like the perfect size, not too big and not too small. I'm glad to hear the strap isn't too heavy and I think with time the straps should soften too.


----------



## cocokuku

Woo hoo!  Congrats!  The straps on my Hayleys did soften considerably with use.  When I have too much to fit in my Paige and want a cross-body, that's my go-to bag. The Bordeaux is a gorgeous color.  I am waiting on the Bordeaux Jane I ordered earlier this week.  Now I'm debating what size & color Metro or maybe a Sutton. Have never had either.   Geez, I need to stop this madness!!


----------



## Lanine

cocokuku said:


> Woo hoo!  Congrats!  The straps on my Hayleys did soften considerably with use.  When I have too much to fit in my Paige and want a cross-body, that's my go-to bag. The Bordeaux is a gorgeous color.  I am waiting on the Bordeaux Jane I ordered earlier this week.  Now I'm debating what size & color Metro or maybe a Sutton. Have never had either.   Geez, I need to stop this madness!!



Me too!! Ever since my sister introduced me to MZ Wallace a couple years ago I've been a complete addict and no other brand even compares. My husband thinks I'm a lunatic  The Bordeaux Jane was a great deal! Hope you love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> I just went for it and bought the Bordeaux Hayley! I just love the color. Thank you for your insight. I really need a crossbody bag and the Hayley seems like the perfect size, not too big and not too small. I'm glad to hear the strap isn't too heavy and I think with time the straps should soften too.



Hayley is basically olivia with different handles so it should work well for you if you enjoy your olivia. I used to have Olivia but the strap was so hard I never wore it as lovely as it was.


----------



## dcblam

cocokuku said:


> Hmmm....did they run out of inventory?  Today's advent promo was disappointing...$50 off an order of $300 or more?!  Hope there are some nice surprises for the last few days.




Yup, pretty lame/disappointing AND I'm prone to think that we've seen the best offering with this ADVENT sale, but hope I am wrong.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it! Who knew a small wallet could be so great!



Do you know if it fits inside the inner zipper pockets in bags like the Lizzy, Mia, or Hayley?


----------



## IndianaShopper1

> Uh, this is my third suggestion for what might hold a laptop, but this is too perfect. Turns out the Jane Tote is perfect!! It fits so nicely, though no cross body strap. If Haley's long strap comes off, it can be used on jane tote. I daydreamed about getting both Coal Belle and Jane Tote for that purpose...
> 
> So this is a Dell XPS ultra book, 13" screen



This looks great!   Especially since i won't use this all the time as a laptop bag, just occasionally at work!    One question though - does your laptop measure 13" across horizontally  It looks like Jane Tote measures 12 at the bottom so wondering how 13 will fit in there.  

so mad I missed on all the Coal Belles and Janes during the sale, I really like the silver hardware.  Everyone Keep me in mind if anyone deciedes not to keep yours!


----------



## cocokuku

Lanine said:


> Me too!! Ever since my sister introduced me to MZ Wallace a couple years ago I've been a complete addict and no other brand even compares. My husband thinks I'm a lunatic  The Bordeaux Jane was a great deal! Hope you love it!


Hope you love your new Hayley!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> OOHH NOOOO -
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> If the Copper Katherine is like my Acid Yellow Greta......the feel of this leather is swoon-worthy!  Hoping that they will have an uber sale on wallets so I can pick this one up along with a back-up BOBBI!!!!


Thank you! I am highly medicated today and I think that is giving me a false sense of feeling a bit better. 

Yes, I love the feel of that shimmery leather! 

Even if they don't do another Advent deal on wallets, I believe there will likely be another sale markdown on the 26th. That may be a great time to grab wallets and other SLGs.


----------



## LuvAllBags

cocokuku said:


> Hmmm....did they run out of inventory?  Today's advent promo was disappointing...$50 off an order of $300 or more?!  Hope there are some nice surprises for the last few days.


The only nice thing about is that if anyone wants to pick up a classic black item, it is one of the few chances to get a discount on it. Classic black almost never goes on sale unless an item is being discontinued.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> Hope you feel better!  The flu is so nasty and makes you feel so miserable!


Thanks! Yes, this was unexpected. I guess the glass half-full approach is to be glad that I got it over with!!


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> Hayley is basically olivia with different handles so it should work well for you if you enjoy your olivia. I used to have Olivia but the strap was so hard I never wore it as lovely as it was.



I bought my Olivia used off eBay and the shoulder strap was already very soft and comfortable but I bought a new Lizzy from MZ Wallace and the strap was very hard and didn't stay on my shoulder at all. I think maybe it just needs to be worn in and soften over time? I love the size and functionality of the Olivia though so Hayley seemed the perfect choice.


----------



## nyshopaholic

estrie said:


> Coco is handsome with real stuff in it! Nice!



Thanks *estrie*! I'm very happy I got it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mini Metro arrived! It is completely adorable. About same size as mini Sutton. I love it.


----------



## jwrightmc

LuvAllBags said:


> Mini Metro arrived! It is completely adorable. About same size as mini Sutton. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2838183


Very cute!  I may regret not ordering that!  Congrats!


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Mini Metro arrived! It is completely adorable. About same size as mini Sutton. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2838183



Really cute! Is it a dark grey?


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> Clove Coco Tote:
> 
> View attachment 2836961
> 
> 
> Under fluorescent light in my office:
> 
> View attachment 2836963



Really pretty! Don't you think the red edging is a nice contrast with this color?


----------



## virginiaboots

renza said:


> It sounds like you prefer neutrals so if you must return one then go with your gut and return the Bordeaux lizzy.  I consider that color pretty versatile but it depends on your wardrobe.


thanks! i actually love the bordeaux and for its dark rich color (i'm not really into black - tho i do have a black lacquer Penny and a black Marlena with silver trim...) and it totally fits with my wardrobe. and i keep thinking about wearing it. which means i should probably keep it.


----------



## virginiaboots

IndianaShopper1 said:


> Hi  - how do I quote a previous response?
> 
> virginiaboots - It sounds like you have a good use for all of your purchases, and since you really like the silver hardware (my preference as well), then you will probably get good use.
> My thought would be - are you really good at switching out bags?   Both the Bordeaux Lizzy and the Coal Belle sound like they might be good winter bags and if you think you would really switch bag and forth a lot, then keep them both, but if not, which do you think you will carry more?


i'm not great at switching out bags, but i do switch from backpack for work (teaching college) to Belle or something largish on weekends w/toddler.  and i am always wishing for something small (but not too small) and cross body to throw wallet, etc. in when i am carrying a backpack.  hence the Lizzies. so i think i would actually switch between Lizzy and Belle, but that's as far as I would get.  that is, not switching color to match my outfit or anything. so it would be bordeaux Lizzy for now, fern Lizzy in spring when i get tired of dark colors. and i don't think my fern is returnable.  thanks for input, all!


----------



## virginiaboots

LuvAllBags said:


> So...I am laid flat with the flu! Ugh!!! I got a shot but apparently they didn't work well this year. I am the living proof!
> 
> This means that if I can muster the energy, I will post pics of all new goodies this wknd. Haven't done it in a while.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a good gift item, the Copper Katherine wallet is beyond gorgeous. Leather is delicate though.


hope you are able to take good care of yourself!


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> Really pretty! Don't you think the red edging is a nice contrast with this color?



Responding to you here since the other thread is for pictures only. I honestly usually dislike the red edging that MZ Wallace uses, but I happen to love it with the Clove!


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Mini Metro arrived! It is completely adorable. About same size as mini Sutton. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2838183



This is adorable! I would have totally bought one of these, too, if only it had come in black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Really cute! Is it a dark grey?


It's more like warm taupe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

OMG there is a Caramel Fleck Small Metro on the bay!! NWT! Not my auction. That is a total unicorn! That color sold out quickly and rarely shows up in good shape, let alone new.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Mini Metro arrived! It is completely adorable. About same size as mini Sutton. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2838183




Adorable! Maybe eventually we'll see mini Sutton and Minh Metro side by side


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> It's more like warm taupe.


  It's a great color.


----------



## estrie

IndianaShopper1 said:


> This looks great!   Especially since i won't use this all the time as a laptop bag, just occasionally at work!    One question though - does your laptop measure 13" across horizontally  It looks like Jane Tote measures 12 at the bottom so wondering how 13 will fit in there.
> 
> 
> 
> so mad I missed on all the Coal Belles and Janes during the sale, I really like the silver hardware.  Everyone Keep me in mind if anyone deciedes not to keep yours!




My laptop is 12.5" horizontal, the bag bottom is apparently 11.5" but even if your laptop is 13" or wider I doubt it'd be a problem. The way the center tote section is open means if you need width you can use the bag's depth (depth as opposed to height, I guess). See how the sides go out, that gives you extra space, and there's still room for other things. You'd have a little less space left than I have, but I was carrying my charger and a water bottle and large headphones and very full market bag. Tried to give a sense of that flexibility with the last few pictures. Oh, the laptop could go diagonal inside, too!


----------



## estrie

shortA said:


> I took one of the inside and then tried to give an example of the size by putting it next to a book and 8 oz glass. In the slip pockets I have gum, Kiehls lip balm, and band aids. This is the small Ines. Hope these help!
> View attachment 2834771
> View attachment 2834772
> View attachment 2834773




The not-small Ines must be pretty big. Thank you, this is really nice, I'm now in lust with the small Ines!


----------



## IndianaShopper1

> My laptop is 12.5" horizontal, the bag bottom is apparently 11.5" but even if your laptop is 13" or wider I doubt it'd be a problem. The way the center tote section is open means if you need width you can use the bag's depth (depth as opposed to height, I guess). See how the sides go out, that gives you extra space, and there's still room for other things. You'd have a little less space left than I have, but I was carrying my charger and a water bottle and large headphones and very full market bag. Tried to give a sense of that flexibility with the last few pictures. Oh, the laptop could go diagonal inside, too



Oh, I see what you mean - yes, with the depth, it can be angled in there to give some extra space!!!   This is super helpful!   I do think mine would fit as well!  Thanks so much for all the pictures!!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

estrie said:


> Coal Jane Tote, which is Steel Bedford nylon and patent copper trim. The coloring/materials are like Steel from A/W 14 (see luvallbags' Steel Eliza).
> 
> Warm lighting versus harsh fluorescent subway light.
> 
> View attachment 2838445
> View attachment 2838446



*Estrie*, your Coal Jane Tote is gorgeous!! This is the only bag I regret not getting from the Advent Sale so far. But I talked myself out of it since I already have the Jane Tote in Plum.


----------



## Reba

Wow..I guess Christmas is over....


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Wow..I guess Christmas is over....




Are you referring to the lackluster advent sale or something else? &#128523;


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

estrie said:


> Uh, this is my third suggestion for what might hold a laptop, but this is too perfect. Turns out the Jane Tote is perfect!! It fits so nicely, though no cross body strap. If Haley's long strap comes off, it can be used on jane tote. I daydreamed about getting both Coal Belle and Jane Tote for that purpose...
> 
> So this is a Dell XPS ultra book, 13" screen.
> 
> View attachment 2837418
> View attachment 2837419
> View attachment 2837420




What is the Minion item I see hiding in there? Are those headphones? How fun!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Are you referring to the lackluster advent sale or something else? &#128523;




Yes, lackluster advent sale....


----------



## LuvAllBags

This happens every year with Advent. We are getting to the point when items can't be received by Christmas, so the daily specials become $$ off and gifts with purchase.

I noticed no limerick or story contests this year. Unless it's yet to come.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Adorable! Maybe eventually we'll see mini Sutton and Minh Metro side by side


Not from me...I sold my small Suttons.


----------



## estrie

nyshopaholic said:


> *Estrie*, your Coal Jane Tote is gorgeous!! This is the only bag I regret not getting from the Advent Sale so far. But I talked myself out of it since I already have the Jane Tote in Plum.




Yeah, I keep telling myself that about Coal Belle since I have olive and the excellent navy (speaking of, there's an auction of that!).

I'm starting o really look forward to spring colors and styles!


----------



## estrie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What is the Minion item I see hiding in there? Are those headphones? How fun!




Hahaha, yay for minions spotting! Yes, headphones. I got them for work and am slowly filling the space with minions (what good are they in small numbers??). 

I'd be more cautious putting those headphones in the Belle, btw, for fear of squishing, but it all seems more under control in the tote.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

^^ Love it! 

I know what you mean about things being more under control in the tote and find the Francis tote offers the same feeling. It's just structured enough to keep everything in place.


----------



## virginiaboots

I'm tempted by the holographic Greta! I can't find my Prussian blue one and I love that holographic stuff in small doses. I think it's leftover stock from last year - can anyone comment on how that leather wears and whether it's super stiff?


----------



## mariposa08

Grabbed this during the sale last week and I LOVE it.  I'm really pleased with it.  The different compartments are so nice to keep things organized.  The handles are super comfy. 

Tribeca in plum


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Your Plum Tribeca is really pretty, Mariposa!!


----------



## jwrightmc

mariposa08 said:


> Grabbed this during the sale last week and I LOVE it.  I'm really pleased with it.  The different compartments are so nice to keep things organized.  The handles are super comfy.
> 
> Tribeca in plum


Plum is the best color, isn't it?!?  Your Tribeca is gorgeous.  I have a plum Paige which I adore!


----------



## Tuuli35

mariposa08 said:


> Grabbed this during the sale last week and I LOVE it.  I'm really pleased with it.  The different compartments are so nice to keep things organized.  The handles are super comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Tribeca in plum




This is soooo pretty!


----------



## mariposa08

Thanks ladies!!  The Tribeca is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Grabbed this during the sale last week and I LOVE it.  I'm really pleased with it.  The different compartments are so nice to keep things organized.  The handles are super comfy.
> 
> Tribeca in plum


Very nice! Love Plum!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Thanks ladies!!  The Tribeca is definitely worth checking out.



Hi do u happen to have the Jane? If yes is it possible to. post a side by side pic? I'm interested to know the size and handle is it as long as Jane handle  thx


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Hi do u happen to have the Jane? If yes is it possible to. post a side by side pic? I'm interested to know the size and handle is it as long as Jane handle  thx



I do.  I have a Jane in an older Plum release actually.  I will get some pictures of them together tomorrow.


----------



## misskris03

mariposa08 said:


> Thanks ladies!!  The Tribeca is definitely worth checking out.



+1 I have a black one and I *love* the organization. It can fit a lot without looking bloated.


----------



## bibliothekarin

mariposa08 said:


> Thanks ladies!!  The Tribeca is definitely worth checking out.



+1  It really is an awesome bag.  Congrats!


----------



## mariposa08

misskris03 said:


> +1 I have a black one and I *love* the organization. It can fit a lot without looking bloated.



It fits sooo much.  I put a dslr with a fairly large lens in the middle pocket the other night, along with an ipad, wallet, and phone in the other pockets.  It wasn't big or bulky at all. Plus I loved that the dslr could be in the pocket by itself and I could still have all my other stuff with me.


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> It fits sooo much.  I put a dslr with a fairly large lens in the middle pocket the other night, along with an ipad, wallet, and phone in the other pockets.  It wasn't big or bulky at all. Plus I loved that the dslr could be in the pocket by itself and I could still have all my other stuff with me.


That plum is lovely.  I've been looking at Tribeca for so long and am thinking it could replace Belle.  Love the long handles.  But I guess I am keeping that coal Belle I scored last week! Maybe Tribeca is for when my toddler is no longer a toddler and I don't need a stealth baby bag (like Belle).


----------



## cocokuku

mariposa08 said:


> Grabbed this during the sale last week and I LOVE it.  I'm really pleased with it.  The different compartments are so nice to keep things organized.  The handles are super comfy.
> 
> Tribeca in plum


Wowsa!  That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> Grabbed this during the sale last week and I LOVE it.  I'm really pleased with it.  The different compartments are so nice to keep things organized.  The handles are super comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Tribeca in plum




Plum is so pretty!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I do.  I have a Jane in an older Plum release actually.  I will get some pictures of them together tomorrow.



Thank u


----------



## dcooney4

Mariposa- Your plum tribecca is just beautiful.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Thank u




Jane (old plum) vs Tribeca (plum fall '14)


----------



## BethL

Any news yet as to new colors for the spring? or when they will be online?


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Jane (old plum) vs Tribeca (plum fall '14)



Great pics! Tribeca handle seems even longer than Jane on the PIC. Overall height if bag plus handle seems like the same  the flat Italian straps are the most comfortable


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BethL said:


> Any news yet as to new colors for the spring? or when they will be online?


very curious about new colors too


----------



## Tuuli35

Do they usually come out with same colors but different shades?


----------



## virginiaboots

I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## mariposa08

Sent in my limerick!


----------



## Tuuli35

Me too


----------



## carrieongrove

Me three!


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Great pics! Tribeca handle seems even longer than Jane on the PIC. Overall height if bag plus handle seems like the same  the flat Italian straps are the most comfortable




Yep the straps are longer and the flat handles are so nice. Really great bag!


----------



## nyshopaholic

mariposa08 said:


> Sent in my limerick!





Tuuli35 said:


> Me too





carrieongrove said:


> Me three!



Me four!


----------



## EmmieMc

Are your limericks about MZ Wallace?


----------



## mariposa08

EmmieMc said:


> Are your limericks about MZ Wallace?



This year mine is, but last year mine was just a holiday limerick that had nothing to do with bags or mzw and I still got the $25 gc.


----------



## madgratess

EmmieMc said:


> Are your limericks about MZ Wallace?



Mine sort of is  but they dont have to be!


----------



## Tuuli35

Mine isn't.


----------



## misskris03

Mine was. It was awful, quite honestly.


----------



## virginiaboots

Limerick sent - quasi-holiday, not MZ Wallace-related. 
Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Hirisa

misskris03 said:


> Mine was. It was awful, quite honestly.



Mine was awful too. And, totally not about MZ Wallace or the holidays. I hope that they send me the promo code with a note that simply reads, "Huh?" 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## justwatchin

Is there usually an after Xmas sale?


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> Is there usually an after Xmas sale?




There is.  I think last year it started the 26th and it went through the end of January.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Merry Christmas for those who celebrate! Hope everyone had a great day. I got the perf leather Rome bag for Christmas! I love it. However, unlike it states in the bag's listing, it does not have six pockets inside. No inside pockets on the leather version. They must have accidentally left that info there from the nylon version of the bag.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Merry Christmas for those who celebrate! Hope everyone had a great day. I got the perf leather Rome bag for Christmas! I love it. However, unlike it states in the bag's listing, it does not have six pockets inside. No inside pockets on the leather version. They must have accidentally left that info there from the nylon version of the bag.



Congrats! I like the leather Rome. So just 1 exterior zip pocket right? Hope to see some IRL pic if possible


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Congrats! I like the leather Rome. So just 1 exterior zip pocket right? Hope to see some IRL pic if possible


Yep, one exterior pocket. Will get some pics this weekend.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, one exterior pocket. Will get some pics this weekend.



Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Perf Leather Rome.  Love it!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Perf Leather Rome.  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2842699
> View attachment 2842700



really lovely bag!  The leather looks amazing.


----------



## EmmieMc

Is the Perf heavy?


----------



## Hirisa

There seems to be a sale on the ever popular Metro totes at Alixandra Collections. Not affiliated, etc, etc.


----------



## Lanine

Does anyone know what color this Bea bag is? It has silver hardware and is a medium beige color with pinkish satin lining in the interior.


----------



## mariposa08

Hirisa said:


> There seems to be a sale on the ever popular Metro totes at Alixandra Collections. Not affiliated, etc, etc.



great deal!


----------



## jwrightmc

My celebration print Chelsea weekender I got for Christmas.  I love the pattern!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmmieMc said:


> Is the Perf heavy?


No - very light.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> My celebration print Chelsea weekender I got for Christmas.  I love the pattern!


Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Socaintexas

Do most people go with the medium or large tote?  Where does the Sutton fit in?


----------



## brownbaglady2

Lanine said:


> Does anyone know what color this Bea bag is? It has silver hardware and is a medium beige color with pinkish satin lining in the interior.


Oh that is a very nice beige looking color Bea but I don't know the name of the color. I would like to get one like that.


----------



## estrie

jwrightmc said:


> My celebration print Chelsea weekender I got for Christmas.  I love the pattern!




Oh! Congrats! I'm still considering the weekender but it doesn't seem good to carry in the hand, might hang too low. Such a pretty print!!

Wait, I just realized yours is the weekender. It looks so good. Do you think it'll work well for a weekend?

I like to carry bags by hand rather than shoulder if using the shorter straps and often accidentally scrape stairs and stuff.


----------



## justwatchin

Hirisa said:


> There seems to be a sale on the ever popular Metro totes at Alixandra Collections. Not affiliated, etc, etc.



Thank you for this! I was able to get a small garnet metro tote for a little over $118. There was a 10% coupon for signing up for the newsletter.


----------



## Hirisa

justwatchin said:


> Thank you for this! I was able to get a small garnet metro tote for a little over $118. There was a 10% coupon for signing up for the newsletter.


Sweet! That's a pretty color, and a great size!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lanine

brownbaglady2 said:


> Oh that is a very nice beige looking color Bea but I don't know the name of the color. I would like to get one like that.



Thank you! I just got it off eBay. I've been looking for a beige bea bag with silver hardware for the longest time so I finally got lucky


----------



## madgratess

Lanine said:


> Does anyone know what color this Bea bag is? It has silver hardware and is a medium beige color with pinkish satin lining in the interior.



It's called clove  beautiful color- enjoy!


----------



## deelight

I am new and just posted two post on Part One before I saw this!  Here are my posts-sorry!

Hi, I am new here and checking out MZ Wallace bags. I realize this is an old thread but can't seem to find a new one on the bags. If someone could help I would appreciate it. I'd also like to join the FB group. I will be traveling and trying to find certain bags that are harder to find now. Thanks so much!


----------



## deelight

The other post:

Oh, I'm all over the map on what I want/need. Curious about a Tribeca bag if I can find one I can afford, in a more understated color or black with metallic. Also considering Hayley, but would prefer gold hardware as I have a trench with gold buttons and will use it as my day to day bag traveling. I also saw a berry quilted City Tote on Ebay but it is too expensive right now and the stitching has come lose on the MZ logo-also wondering if it is just too huge as I will be using a Lilpault Paris 15 or 19 inch tote for my laptop on the plane-I think! Unless one of the MZ Wallaces will work. I like the small metro, but the strap is short and the medium looks huge! SO confused. I have a back/hip disability and a bag must work for me in terms of heaviness, even though I carry a reasonable amount. I am seeing a Britt on Ebay and am also wondering about that in gunmetal-how much it carries and how heavy it is. I love the blues in some of the bags as well.  Hoping to find something-but want to research. Thanks again! Won't post more now as I don't know if I am posting in the correct place. But it seems I have to post five times in five days to be able to PM or start a new thread somewhere. NEW  to the purse forum.


----------



## deelight

One more question-will I be notified of responses to my posts?  Sorry to be so ignorant! You all are bag experts!


----------



## deelight

Could someone tell me what the "FOTH" abbreviation stands for?  Newbie!


----------



## Lanine

madgratess said:


> It's called clove  beautiful color- enjoy!



Wow, I've never heard of that color, thanks so much!!


----------



## madgratess

Lanine said:


> Wow, I've never heard of that color, thanks so much!!



It's quite a bit older - thinking 2009 or earlier


----------



## madgratess

deelight said:


> Could someone tell me what the "FOTH" abbreviation stands for?  Newbie!



It's a store in Boston that has some great sales on MZW - Flat of the Hill ( FOTH)


----------



## mariposa08

deelight said:


> The other post:
> 
> Oh, I'm all over the map on what I want/need. Curious about a Tribeca bag if I can find one I can afford, in a more understated color or black with metallic. Also considering Hayley, but would prefer gold hardware as I have a trench with gold buttons and will use it as my day to day bag traveling. I also saw a berry quilted City Tote on Ebay but it is too expensive right now and the stitching has come lose on the MZ logo-also wondering if it is just too huge as I will be using a Lilpault Paris 15 or 19 inch tote for my laptop on the plane-I think! Unless one of the MZ Wallaces will work. I like the small metro, but the strap is short and the medium looks huge! SO confused. I have a back/hip disability and a bag must work for me in terms of heaviness, even though I carry a reasonable amount. I am seeing a Britt on Ebay and am also wondering about that in gunmetal-how much it carries and how heavy it is. I love the blues in some of the bags as well.  Hoping to find something-but want to research. Thanks again! Won't post more now as I don't know if I am posting in the correct place. But it seems I have to post five times in five days to be able to PM or start a new thread somewhere. NEW  to the purse forum.




The medium metro isn't huge really-- sutton would be a good once to consider since it has the cross body strap. The MZW stores still have the seagull Tribeca in stock (sold out on their site, but shows available at both stores).   It's a pretty grey with a gorgeous blue lining.  With it's three zippered pockets it fits quite a bit. 

Have you looked through the pics thread we have on here?  Some modeling pictures, plus lots of color references in there.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...le-size-color-reference-pics-only-855190.html


----------



## deelight

madgratess said:


> It's a store in Boston that has some great sales on MZW - Flat of the Hill ( FOTH)



Oh, I looked it up-on Beacon Hill.  It's hard for me to get up there sometimes but if I do, I'll check it out.  Maybe they'll have sales again soon.  Though since I am leaving in May, that might be too soon for the S/S line to be on sale, and I might have to go with something that is all season.  Even black.  I'll try to look through some bags and ask more specific questions.  Thank you.


----------



## deelight

mariposa08 said:


> The medium metro isn't huge really-- sutton would be a good once to consider since it has the cross body strap. The MZW stores still have the seagull Tribeca in stock (sold out on their site, but shows available at both stores).   It's a pretty grey with a gorgeous blue lining.  With it's three zippered pockets it fits quite a bit.
> 
> Have you looked through the pics thread we have on here?  Some modeling pictures, plus lots of color references in there.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...le-size-color-reference-pics-only-855190.html



I have looked at a lot of the pictures.  I'm on sensory overload!  I'm not near any of the stores except FOTH.  Do they mail them if you call them? Not ready to make a decision yet.  I really like the Tribeca though.   I may have to see the Metro and Sutton in person, as they feel too large for carrying in a seaside town (not in London-where I will also be) for day to day, for me anyway.  But I do love the look.  I'll have to look at the pictures and get a better idea as well.  Thanks so much.


----------



## mariposa08

deelight said:


> I have looked at a lot of the pictures.  I'm on sensory overload!  I'm not near any of the stores except FOTH.  Do they mail them if you call them? Not ready to make a decision yet.  I really like the Tribeca though.   I may have to see the Metro and Sutton in person, as they feel too large for carrying in a seaside town (not in London-where I will also be) for day to day, for me anyway.  But I do love the look.  I'll have to look at the pictures and get a better idea as well.  Thanks so much.




The MZW stores and FOTH will ship to you.  I know it's hard when you can't see them in person ( I don't live near any stores that sell Mzw so I have rely on online pictures too) or you can always buy from Nordstroms since they offer free returns.


----------



## deelight

mariposa08 said:


> The MZW stores and FOTH will ship to you.  I know it's hard when you can't see them in person ( I don't live near any stores that sell Mzw so I have rely on online pictures too) or you can always buy from Nordstroms since they offer free returns.



Yes, Nordstrom's would be perfect, but they don't have the older bags, and they have limited colors in a lot I am interested in.  I'm hoping they will get more inventory in, at least of newer bags.  It's nice to know the other MZW's will ship, though. Thank you. Oh, I forgot to ask, can the cross body straps be shortened? I am only 5'2 on a good day, so sometimes those straps can be too long on me.


----------



## mariposa08

deelight said:


> Yes, Nordstrom's would be perfect, but they don't have the older bags, and they have limited colors in a lot I am interested in.  I'm hoping they will get more inventory in, at least of newer bags.  It's nice to know the other MZW's will ship, though. Thank you. Oh, I forgot to ask, can the cross body straps be shortened? I am only 5'2 on a good day, so sometimes those straps can be too long on me.



They can be shortened.  I'm 5'2 as well.  Ask if you have any questions.  We are here to help and enable as best as possible.


----------



## deelight

HA!   I can see that! I do have questions but I forget them-I need to write them down!  I am older (early-mid sixties) and on disability.  My income is limited but sometimes sister sends me some money or gift. I am wondering about the Britt vs. the Tribeca if I can find them, in terms of weight, volume, size.  I also was looking at the pics of the Sutton (looking for something besides black if possible, but that is still neutral enough, even if bright, to go with all shades) and maybe, just maybe it won't be too huge, but I would pack it unless it took my 13" Macbook Air without being too heavy for me and it was protected.  (I rarely carry my computer-I usually put it in the front pocket of my roller bag), and if I carry matching tote to luggage, and I also have and take a small black cross-body bag-just a basic nylon thing with a million zippers), I may not need a new bag-but the carry on tote for the Lilpault is not something I can see using everyday, and the cross body is not quite large enough for all situations, so I'm trying to find something that would work in most.  Anyway, thanks--I need to really think about this. Thanks once more.


----------



## deelight

mariposa08 said:


> They can be shortened.  I'm 5'2 as well.  Ask if you have any questions.  We are here to help and enable as best as possible.



Is the Britt (ended unsold ? auction on Ebay) heavy?  Gunmetal, though I love the classy black one in the pic section. I see it has a cross body strap but it is very thin.  It's nice looking but mid-200's is a little steep right now for me and I'm sure it will be gone by the time I decide. I might write to her.  I like that seagull color as well on the one (forgetting names) that is in stock in MZ stores and is on sale.  No cross-body on that one. Britt is very nice looking, nice sillouhette, but not sure if the structure makes it a lot heavier and I've seen no pics of the inside of that bag. I probably should go with Nordstrom since I can return, but not seeing anything that really excites me except the possibility of the Metro Medium or Sutton totes once I see them. Hayley is a nice size for me, but it pouffs out quite a bit.  Ok, I need to stop!  I like an old Carla but totally impractical! I just saw it on Ebay


----------



## jwrightmc

estrie said:


> Oh! Congrats! I'm still considering the weekender but it doesn't seem good to carry in the hand, might hang too low. Such a pretty print!!
> 
> Wait, I just realized yours is the weekender. It looks so good. Do you think it'll work well for a weekend?
> 
> I like to carry bags by hand rather than shoulder if using the shorter straps and often accidentally scrape stairs and stuff.


Estrie,  the Chelsea weekender seems like it will hold all I need for a 2 day getaway.  It's a good size and it's not structured, so I think one could cram quite a bit into it. . It does come with a crossbody strap, but the bag is fairly large and I think trying to carry it crossbody would be awkward.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Lanine

madgratess said:


> It's quite a bit older - thinking 2009 or earlier



No wonder! I didn't discover MZ Wallace until a couple years ago. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LuvAllBags

deelight said:


> Is the Britt (ended unsold ? auction on Ebay) heavy?  Gunmetal, though I love the classy black one in the pic section. I see it has a cross body strap but it is very thin.  It's nice looking but mid-200's is a little steep right now for me and I'm sure it will be gone by the time I decide. I might write to her.  I like that seagull color as well on the one (forgetting names) that is in stock in MZ stores and is on sale.  No cross-body on that one. Britt is very nice looking, nice sillouhette, but not sure if the structure makes it a lot heavier and I've seen no pics of the inside of that bag. I probably should go with Nordstrom since I can return, but not seeing anything that really excites me except the possibility of the Metro Medium or Sutton totes once I see them. Hayley is a nice size for me, but it pouffs out quite a bit.  Ok, I need to stop!  I like an old Carla but totally impractical! I just saw it on Ebay


The Britt can be heavy compared to the other MZ bags. However, I don't think any of them are that heavy when compared to leather bags. Also, the Britt is very structured compared to the other MZ styles. If you prefer a structured bag, then it's terrific. It is better for hand-carrying, as the shoulder strap is thin.


----------



## chessmont

jwrightmc said:


> Estrie,  the Chelsea weekender seems like it will hold all I need for a 2 day getaway.  It's a good size and it's not structured, so I think one could cram quite a bit into it. . It does come with a crossbody strap, but the bag is fairly large and I think trying to carry it crossbody would be awkward.  Hope this helps!



Do you think it will fit under an airplane seat if it isn't packed to the gills?


----------



## jwrightmc

chessmont said:


> Do you think it will fit under an airplane seat if it isn't packed to the gills?


Chessmont, I just don't know if the weekender will fit under a plane seat.  It would have to go in sideways, but then you have the stiff handles to do something with.  They could probably be squeezed in on either side with little trouble.  But....the bag is long and I think it might be too long to fit under the seat, even sideways.  Sorry I can't be more help. . I definitely think a sutton or large metro would be a much better way to go bag-wise for flying and for carry-on.  Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## chessmont

jwrightmc said:


> Chessmont, I just don't know if the weekender will fit under a plane seat.  It would have to go in sideways, but then you have the stiff handles to do something with.  They could probably be squeezed in on either side with little trouble.  But....the bag is long and I think it might be too long to fit under the seat, even sideways.  Sorry I can't be more help. . I definitely think a sutton or large metro would be a much better way to go bag-wise for flying and for carry-on.  Hope this helps a little bit.



Yes it does thank you!


----------



## jwrightmc

chessmont said:


> Yes it does thank you!


By sideways I mean lengthwise....


----------



## virginiaboots

OK, ladies, totally off-topic, but i am finally going to take the wrapping off of my bordeaux Lizzy, and i realized that those little metal loops on the side are not used for the cross body nor the leather shoulder strap in any photos i have seen. does anyone use those lower metal loops for anything? (hope you know which i am talking about!)  thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Tuuli35

virginiaboots said:


> OK, ladies, totally off-topic, but i am finally going to take the wrapping off of my bordeaux Lizzy, and i realized that those little metal loops on the side are not used for the cross body nor the leather shoulder strap in any photos i have seen. does anyone use those lower metal loops for anything? (hope you know which i am talking about!)  thanks and happy new year!




I am using only upper ones, lower loops are just for beauty.


----------



## deelight

jwrightmc said:


> As soon as the bag arrived, I lengthened the straps by one notch.  But, the bag had been out on my porch for a while I guess and the leather was hard as a rock.  It was almost impossible to lengthen each handle.  But, of course, as the bag warmed up here inside the leather became much more malleable. . I was just impatient......of course....lol.   The bag has been wisked away by Santa for xmas day, so I don't even know if the straps fit comfortable on my shoulder.  I suspect for the most comfort, I will need to lengthen them to the longest notch.  Then I think it will fit with no problem. Sorry....can give a more detailed report on xmas! .  But the side pockets are great for water bottles!  It's just such a cute, functional little bag!  On the left side is a 17oz S'Well bottle and in the right pocket is a regular 16 oz water bottle.



Hi all, 

I haven't been able to post for some reason, but wanted to thank you for the response about the Britt bag.  I have a question. I fell in love with this small Ava bag, (I considered the large-but nobody has one!) even though it is not really suitable for my trip, but I called the store and they are sending it to me. They kept saying it was REALLY small and would get very heavy if I put small camera, makeup bag, eyeglasses, clutch wallet, etc. etc. in it. They also said the adjustability of the straps was really for mere decoration and it wouldn't add much length if I did it. They said I could return it if it didn't work.  So my question to the person who bought this bag-is all that true?  I would think the fabric would have a little give. Can you wear this comfortably on your shoulder?  Measurement of strap drop/s? Anyway, I loved it so much that I had to get it.  I'm also considering the Tess if it is still on sale if this doesn't work.  Does anyone know if the Tess holds a lot and if the cross body strap on that is comfortable?  Thanks to all.  I'm still considering other nylon ones, but I have to get over the fact that some of the ones with outside pockets seem like diaper bags to me and I have no kids .  What a great and friendly forum this is! Looking forward to getting my first MZW bag, even if it doesn't work! Hope you are enjoying your bag Jwrightmc!


----------



## justwatchin

deelight said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to post for some reason, but wanted to thank you for the response about the Britt bag.  I have a question. I fell in love with this small Ava bag, (I considered the large-but nobody has one!) even though it is not really suitable for my trip, but I called the store and they are sending it to me. They kept saying it was REALLY small and would get very heavy if I put small camera, makeup bag, eyeglasses, clutch wallet, etc. etc. in it. They also said the adjustability of the straps was really for mere decoration and it wouldn't add much length if I did it. They said I could return it if it didn't work.  So my question to the person who bought this bag-is all that true?  I would think the fabric would have a little give. Can you wear this comfortably on your shoulder?  Measurement of strap drop/s? Anyway, I loved it so much that I had to get it.  I'm also considering the Tess if it is still on sale if this doesn't work.  Does anyone know if the Tess holds a lot and if the cross body strap on that is comfortable?  Thanks to all.  I'm still considering other nylon ones, but I have to get over the fact that some of the ones with outside pockets seem like diaper bags to me and I have no kids .  What a great and friendly forum this is! Looking forward to getting my first MZW bag, even if it doesn't work! Hope you are enjoying your bag Jwrightmc!


  Have you considered the Paige? That was my first purchase and I love it. It's crossbody and the strap is very comfortable. Lots of pockets and I don't think it looks anything like a diaper bag.


----------



## deelight

justwatchin said:


> Have you considered the Paige? That was my first purchase and I love it. It's crossbody and the strap is very comfortable. Lots of pockets and I don't think it looks anything like a diaper bag.



Yes, I like the Paige.  But I do have a nylon oddly shaped cross body with a lot of zips I will be taking with me. Not as versatile or roomy and easy to get into, as well as stylish, as the Paige, but I can use it for now in my travels when I'm not using a larger bag to carry more.  I'm finding that cross body only straps are sometimes uncomfortable for me.  I need a longer handle or a combination shoulder bag/cross body or satchel/cross body, I think.  Mainly for now I wanted to know more about the Ava.  But my favorite bag right now for general purposes and travel is the Tribeca, from the looks of it, even though it doesn't have a cross-body. I just can't buy it at full price! I also like the Tess but want to be sure the cross body strap is comfortable and it holds a lot w/o being bulky.  Thanks.


----------



## jwrightmc

deelight said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been able to post for some reason, but wanted to thank you for the response about the Britt bag.  I have a question. I fell in love with this small Ava bag, (I considered the large-but nobody has one!) even though it is not really suitable for my trip, but I called the store and they are sending it to me. They kept saying it was REALLY small and would get very heavy if I put small camera, makeup bag, eyeglasses, clutch wallet, etc. etc. in it. They also said the adjustability of the straps was really for mere decoration and it wouldn't add much length if I did it. They said I could return it if it didn't work.  So my question to the person who bought this bag-is all that true?  I would think the fabric would have a little give. Can you wear this comfortably on your shoulder?  Measurement of strap drop/s? Anyway, I loved it so much that I had to get it.  I'm also considering the Tess if it is still on sale if this doesn't work.  Does anyone know if the Tess holds a lot and if the cross body strap on that is comfortable?  Thanks to all.  I'm still considering other nylon ones, but I have to get over the fact that some of the ones with outside pockets seem like diaper bags to me and I have no kids .  What a great and friendly forum this is! Looking forward to getting my first MZW bag, even if it doesn't work! Hope you are enjoying your bag Jwrightmc!


Deelight,  i just saw your post.  I will try to answer all your questions later this evening!  And fyi....MZW will no longer be making the Tribeca.  So says customer service!  If you want one, you will probably have to get it off of ebay.


----------



## deelight

jwrightmc said:


> Deelight,  i just saw your post.  I will try to answer all your questions later this evening!  And fyi....MZW will no longer be making the Tribeca.  So says customer service!  If you want one, you will probably have to get it off of ebay.



Thanks!  Hope to see your answers. MZ told me that the strap drop (on the shortest length hole) was only 5 inches on the small Ava. Hopefully I can get a 2 or more inches out of that!  A shame about the Tribeca-I wonder why. I think it's a nice looking bag. Maybe some will come back into stock and they will put them on sale.  And yes-there's always Ebay-but I keep seeing used bags that people still want 75% or more of what they paid unless its really in bad shape. The search goes on!


----------



## jwrightmc

deelight said:


> Thanks!  Hope to see your answers. MZ told me that the strap drop (on the shortest length hole) was only 5 inches on the small Ava. Hopefully I can get a 2 or more inches out of that!  A shame about the Tribeca-I wonder why. I think it's a nice looking bag. Maybe some will come back into stock and they will put them on sale.  And yes-there's always Ebay-but I keep seeing used bags that people still want 75% or more of what they paid unless its really in bad shape. The search goes on!


Deelight,

Ok...here goes. . I have a bad arm (which is how I stumbled on MZW in the first place...looking for nice, lightweight nylon bags) and therefore cannot carry a lot of 'stuff' in my bags like a lot of women do.  My favorite MZW bags are Paige, Lizzy and small Sutton - my all time favorite, which unfortunately they release only rarely. (.  I have been using a small pony print Sutton for months and am totally in love with it!  

When I saw the Mini Ava on the Advent Calendar, it looked like something I might really like.  It is almost the exact same size as a small sutton.

Whoever told you all that info about the mini Ava at MZW I bet has never carried this bag. . I don't find the bag to be small at all.  It definitely holds more than a Paige or Lizzy.  The dimensions are 10.5x10x6, which certainly holds all I would need to take with me.  I do know that it is noticeably heavier than my small Sutton, probably because of the patent leather and the hardware.  That being said, it is not so heavy that I will not be comfortable carrying it.   The strap drop on the shortest length is about 5 inches.  On the longest length the drop is about 9 inches, a big difference!  That straps are very stiff as the patent leather needs to break in, so moving the straps is hard.....but doable. I find the adjustability of the straps a great feature and not just 'decoration' as they suggested to you.  The bag fits easily on my shoulder when lengthened. 

Hope all this helps.  I think you will love it once you get it!  It's a classy looking bag.  My only complaint with it is the straps...they are so stiff....but I have been carrying it for about a week now and I am already noticing them getting softer.  I hope that continues!

Let me know how you like it when you receive it!

Jane


----------



## smoores

Socaintexas said:


> Do most people go with the medium or large tote?  Where does the Sutton fit in?



Medium Metro and Sutton are almost exactly the same size, but Sutton comes with the crossbody strap option and two extra interior pouches (3 total) than the medium Metro (comes with 1 only). I went with Sutton and really like it. Don't really need any of the others now. I won't use the small or large Metro because the strap drop is too short.


----------



## deelight

jwrightmc said:


> Deelight,
> 
> Ok...here goes. . I have a bad arm (which is how I stumbled on MZW in the first place...looking for nice, lightweight nylon bags) and therefore cannot carry a lot of 'stuff' in my bags like a lot of women do.  My favorite MZW bags are Paige, Lizzy and small Sutton - my all time favorite, which unfortunately they release only rarely. (.  I have been using a small pony print Sutton for months and am totally in love with it!
> 
> When I saw the Mini Ava on the Advent Calendar, it looked like something I might really like.  It is almost the exact same size as a small sutton.
> 
> Whoever told you all that info about the mini Ava at MZW I bet has never carried this bag. . I don't find the bag to be small at all.  It definitely holds more than a Paige or Lizzy.  The dimensions are 10.5x10x6, which certainly holds all I would need to take with me.  I do know that it is noticeably heavier than my small Sutton, probably because of the patent leather and the hardware.  That being said, it is not so heavy that I will not be comfortable carrying it.   The strap drop on the shortest length is about 5 inches.  On the longest length the drop is about 9 inches, a big difference!  That straps are very stiff as the patent leather needs to break in, so moving the straps is hard.....but doable. I find the adjustability of the straps a great feature and not just 'decoration' as they suggested to you.  The bag fits easily on my shoulder when lengthened.
> 
> Hope all this helps.  I think you will love it once you get it!  It's a classy looking bag.  My only complaint with it is the straps...they are so stiff....but I have been carrying it for about a week now and I am already noticing them getting softer.  I hope that continues!
> 
> Let me know how you like it when you receive it!
> 
> Jane



Thanks so much, Jane!  That makes me feel a lot better!  I am used to a bag that is more like 13-14 inches in width, but I think this one probably has a bit of give (actually, I'm not sure if it does!), but even if it doesn't, I think it sounds fine for an every day sort of bag. I'd probably keep it at 9 inches since I'm not a hand held bag sort of person, at least not often.  I think I would probably change bags when I want something with a zip or something more organized (when I get one that is more organized-I've been using the same black leather MKors Jet Set E-W bag with the chain handle for 2 years-every day-and it's way too heavy-I have a shoulder/neck issue as well).  I noticed something that is ending soon on Ebay called Grace Gold Luster but I didn't know anything about it.  The Tribeca bag they have on there that is reasonably priced is the glazed linen, and I've heard it peels and stains easily.  I just sort of fell in love with the look of the Ava, and the quilting, so I took a leap and just got it for the future, and will look for something else if I can afford to, for my trip.

Thanks so much for taking the time to give me your feedback! If anyone knows of a selling site besides Ebay to sell bags at, PM me, as well as if you know anyone who would want to sell a Tribeca.  I almost bought (or bid) on a Paige before I bought this (with a discount!), but realized the seller said it was missing the strap!  Thanks again-I think it will work out fine and I will definitely let you all know how I like it!  (sorry for being so chatty-I just am!)


----------



## deelight

Oh, I'm sorry, one more thing-does the small Ava have more structure than the Metro-which sags and that bothers me (I was trying to think of a way one could stabilize the bottom of a Metro)?  It looks like it does.

PS. I was just looking at a close-up of the straps-and yes, they look stiff.  That always bothers me too-in fact it's one of the reasons I don't carry a nylon tote I have.  Digs in. Hopefully the straps will loosen up more for you and for me.  Have you tried leather conditioner on it?


----------



## jwrightmc

deelight said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, one more thing-does the small Ava have more structure than the Metro-which sags and that bothers me (I was trying to think of a way one could stabilize the bottom of a Metro)?  It looks like it does.
> 
> PS. I was just looking at a close-up of the straps-and yes, they look stiff.  That always bothers me too-in fact it's one of the reasons I don't carry a nylon tote I have.  Digs in. Hopefully the straps will loosen up more for you and for me.  Have you tried leather conditioner on it?


The metro totes are great, but they do not have any structure.  The Ava is also quilted, but it is a stiffer quilting and therefore the bag and its' sides do stand on their own, which is great.  But, the quilting does leave you with the ability to stuff the bag fuller, if need be....if that makes sense!  . Let me know how you like it.  I love mine!


----------



## jwrightmc

deelight said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, one more thing-does the small Ava have more structure than the Metro-which sags and that bothers me (I was trying to think of a way one could stabilize the bottom of a Metro)?  It looks like it does.
> 
> PS. I was just looking at a close-up of the straps-and yes, they look stiff.  That always bothers me too-in fact it's one of the reasons I don't carry a nylon tote I have.  Digs in. Hopefully the straps will loosen up more for you and for me.  Have you tried leather conditioner on it?


I did look on the internet how to soften patent leather, but haven't had time to try anything.  As I said, my straps are already becoming more pliable just by carrying the bag.  Don't think the handles will stay as stiff as they are when you first open it up!


----------



## deelight

jwrightmc said:


> The metro totes are great, but they do not have any structure.  The Ava is also quilted, but it is a stiffer quilting and therefore the bag and its' sides do stand on their own, which is great.  But, the quilting does leave you with the ability to stuff the bag fuller, if need be....if that makes sense!  . Let me know how you like it.  I love mine!



I will!  I like that it has a bit more structure, without being stiff and boxy.  And yes,I understand about the quilting giving it more expandability  .  I think I will really like it!  Thanks again.


----------



## Knope

I've been reading this forum for a bit but this is my first post. I've been a MZW fan for a few years -- my first purchase was a black stud Bella in the summer of 2011. Since then I've gotten the Navy Saffiano Belle, Currant Kate, and Seagull Paige (along with a few accessories: card case, Navy Saffiano tassel, Kelly Green Mae wallet). I especially love the bags with colorful interiors (my Navy Belle has a berry interior, and the Seagull Paige has a blue lining). 

I decided to buy a Hayley during this year's First Call/Advent sale -- first I bought a Plum Hayley, but then the Bordeaux Hayley came back in stock and I bought that one, too! And now I'm having trouble deciding which one to keep and which one to sell on eBay. (Overall, they're pretty similar colors! And both pretty similar to the Currant -- the Plum is a little more purple-y than the Currant, and the Bordeaux is a little more oxblood-looking.)

I think I'm leaning toward keeping the Bordeaux -- I think the color seems richer to me (the red trim on the leather contrasts a lot with the Plum, and I'm not sure I like the red-purple combo. The red trim nearly blends in with the Bordeaux)...although the Bordeaux can tend to look brown to me in some lights, and I don't really want a brown bag. Plum has gold hardware; Bordeaux has silver. The Plum is lined in Cafe (too many Cafe linings nowadays!); the Bordeaux is lined in dark brown (although the product description says "deep burgundy": http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/3491003-0000/hayley-bordeaux-bedford ) -- I feel like it might be harder to find things in a bag with a dark lining, but at least the lining won't show stains? 

(Incidentally I wanted the Hayley because although I love my Paige, it turned out to be a bit small for my everyday needs, and even though I love the Seagull Bedford with blue lining, the Seagull shows stains way, way more than my darker-colored MZW bags. The Plum is darker than the Bordeaux, but hopefully the Bordeaux is still dark enough to disguise a stain here or there!)

Anyway -- I know only I can decide! But I thought I'd seek opinions here: what would you do? Plum or Bordeaux? Thanks!!


----------



## bibliothekarin

Knope said:


> I've been reading this forum for a bit but this is my first post. I've been a MZW fan for a few years -- my first purchase was a black stud Bella in the summer of 2011. Since then I've gotten the Navy Saffiano Belle, Currant Kate, and Seagull Paige (along with a few accessories: card case, Navy Saffiano tassel, Kelly Green Mae wallet). I especially love the bags with colorful interiors (my Navy Belle has a berry interior, and the Seagull Paige has a blue lining).
> 
> I decided to buy a Hayley during this year's First Call/Advent sale -- first I bought a Plum Hayley, but then the Bordeaux Hayley came back in stock and I bought that one, too! And now I'm having trouble deciding which one to keep and which one to sell on eBay. (Overall, they're pretty similar colors! And both pretty similar to the Currant -- the Plum is a little more purple-y than the Currant, and the Bordeaux is a little more oxblood-looking.)
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward keeping the Bordeaux -- I think the color seems richer to me (the red trim on the leather contrasts a lot with the Plum, and I'm not sure I like the red-purple combo. The red trim nearly blends in with the Bordeaux)...although the Bordeaux can tend to look brown to me in some lights, and I don't really want a brown bag. Plum has gold hardware; Bordeaux has silver. The Plum is lined in Cafe (too many Cafe linings nowadays!); the Bordeaux is lined in dark brown (although the product description says "deep burgundy": http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/3491003-0000/hayley-bordeaux-bedford ) -- I feel like it might be harder to find things in a bag with a dark lining, but at least the lining won't show stains?
> 
> (Incidentally I wanted the Hayley because although I love my Paige, it turned out to be a bit small for my everyday needs, and even though I love the Seagull Bedford with blue lining, the Seagull shows stains way, way more than my darker-colored MZW bags. The Plum is darker than the Bordeaux, but hopefully the Bordeaux is still dark enough to disguise a stain here or there!)
> 
> Anyway -- I know only I can decide! But I thought I'd seek opinions here: what would you do? Plum or Bordeaux? Thanks!!



Wow, that is a hard one.  I have two different bags in Plum and Bordeaux and love them both.  If I had to choose between the two for the same bag....I guess I'd go with Bordeaux as it's a little more versatile.  Plum is definitely a purple, but the Bordeaux seems a little more neutral, especially with the silver hardware.


----------



## deelight

May I ask how one PM's someone?  As well as requesting someone as a contact (though I'm not quite sure what that means here!). I do not see any options to do this or anything that even says "you are allowed to post, etc."


----------



## Tuuli35

deelight said:


> May I ask how one PM's someone?  As well as requesting someone as a contact (though I'm not quite sure what that means here!). I do not see any options to do this or anything that even says "you are allowed to post, etc."




Might be that you have to have certain amount of posts before you can do that.


----------



## deelight

Tuuli35 said:


> Might be that you have to have certain amount of posts before you can do that.



I think I do have the required number or more. I don't even see a place where one can PM.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

does anyone know of any possible new colors for SS 2015?


----------



## estrie

deelight said:


> May I ask how one PM's someone?  As well as requesting someone as a contact (though I'm not quite sure what that means here!). I do not see any options to do this or anything that even says "you are allowed to post, etc."




Are you using a phone app or a computer's web browser? On the iPhone app you tap the poster's icon to see their profile and in the upper-right corner is an envelope icon.


----------



## deelight

estrie said:


> Are you using a phone app or a computer's web browser? On the iPhone app you tap the poster's icon to see their profile and in the upper-right corner is an envelope icon.



No cell phone .  But I found it by going to profile and "contact" after reading your reply-I tested it by seeing if I could send a message to you, but didn't, as I thought other people might be confused as well. Though I seem to have the market on that most days! Thanks lots, Estrie.


----------



## Reba

Knope said:


> I've been reading this forum for a bit but this is my first post. I've been a MZW fan for a few years -- my first purchase was a black stud Bella in the summer of 2011. Since then I've gotten the Navy Saffiano Belle, Currant Kate, and Seagull Paige (along with a few accessories: card case, Navy Saffiano tassel, Kelly Green Mae wallet). I especially love the bags with colorful interiors (my Navy Belle has a berry interior, and the Seagull Paige has a blue lining).
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to buy a Hayley during this year's First Call/Advent sale -- first I bought a Plum Hayley, but then the Bordeaux Hayley came back in stock and I bought that one, too! And now I'm having trouble deciding which one to keep and which one to sell on eBay. (Overall, they're pretty similar colors! And both pretty similar to the Currant -- the Plum is a little more purple-y than the Currant, and the Bordeaux is a little more oxblood-looking.)
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward keeping the Bordeaux -- I think the color seems richer to me (the red trim on the leather contrasts a lot with the Plum, and I'm not sure I like the red-purple combo. The red trim nearly blends in with the Bordeaux)...although the Bordeaux can tend to look brown to me in some lights, and I don't really want a brown bag. Plum has gold hardware; Bordeaux has silver. The Plum is lined in Cafe (too many Cafe linings nowadays!); the Bordeaux is lined in dark brown (although the product description says "deep burgundy": http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/3491003-0000/hayley-bordeaux-bedford ) -- I feel like it might be harder to find things in a bag with a dark lining, but at least the lining won't show stains?
> 
> 
> 
> (Incidentally I wanted the Hayley because although I love my Paige, it turned out to be a bit small for my everyday needs, and even though I love the Seagull Bedford with blue lining, the Seagull shows stains way, way more than my darker-colored MZW bags. The Plum is darker than the Bordeaux, but hopefully the Bordeaux is still dark enough to disguise a stain here or there!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway -- I know only I can decide! But I thought I'd seek opinions here: what would you do? Plum or Bordeaux? Thanks!!




I think the Plum color might actually be a prettier color. The Bordeaux may be the more versatile color. I find silver hardware more versatile, because most all the jackets/coats that I have also have silver zips...Bordeaux wins there too. So, pretty with gold, or versatile with silver (and second place in beauty contest is still good looking!).


----------



## BethL

tua08366 said:


> does anyone know of any possible new colors for SS 2015?


 
I called customer service and they didn't have much information. They said there was a navy, a royal blue, and a red color for spring but didn't know what kind of bags or when they'd be available. Those colors sound almost identical to last spring's colors!!


----------



## mariposa08

Knope said:


> I've been reading this forum for a bit but this is my first post. I've been a MZW fan for a few years -- my first purchase was a black stud Bella in the summer of 2011. Since then I've gotten the Navy Saffiano Belle, Currant Kate, and Seagull Paige (along with a few accessories: card case, Navy Saffiano tassel, Kelly Green Mae wallet). I especially love the bags with colorful interiors (my Navy Belle has a berry interior, and the Seagull Paige has a blue lining).
> 
> I decided to buy a Hayley during this year's First Call/Advent sale -- first I bought a Plum Hayley, but then the Bordeaux Hayley came back in stock and I bought that one, too! And now I'm having trouble deciding which one to keep and which one to sell on eBay. (Overall, they're pretty similar colors! And both pretty similar to the Currant -- the Plum is a little more purple-y than the Currant, and the Bordeaux is a little more oxblood-looking.)
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward keeping the Bordeaux -- I think the color seems richer to me (the red trim on the leather contrasts a lot with the Plum, and I'm not sure I like the red-purple combo. The red trim nearly blends in with the Bordeaux)...although the Bordeaux can tend to look brown to me in some lights, and I don't really want a brown bag. Plum has gold hardware; Bordeaux has silver. The Plum is lined in Cafe (too many Cafe linings nowadays!); the Bordeaux is lined in dark brown (although the product description says "deep burgundy": http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/3491003-0000/hayley-bordeaux-bedford ) -- I feel like it might be harder to find things in a bag with a dark lining, but at least the lining won't show stains?
> 
> (Incidentally I wanted the Hayley because although I love my Paige, it turned out to be a bit small for my everyday needs, and even though I love the Seagull Bedford with blue lining, the Seagull shows stains way, way more than my darker-colored MZW bags. The Plum is darker than the Bordeaux, but hopefully the Bordeaux is still dark enough to disguise a stain here or there!)
> 
> Anyway -- I know only I can decide! But I thought I'd seek opinions here: what would you do? Plum or Bordeaux? Thanks!!




I have a bag in each color and I prefer the plum. I like bordeaux, but it leans a bit brown and is not as pretty to me.  My all time fav. bag is my concord (purple) Hayley.


----------



## mariposa08

BethL said:


> I called customer service and they didn't have much information. They said there was a navy, a royal blue, and a red color for spring but didn't know what kind of bags or when they'd be available. Those colors sound almost identical to last spring's colors!!



hmm interesting that they are dong two blues and another red.  I love their blues, but definitely don't need another one (have navy, prussian blue, and midnight) unless it was the perfect color (for me that be a teal color).  I've heard they are also doing an orange-pink color called papaya.


----------



## BethL

mariposa08 said:


> hmm interesting that they are dong two blues and another red.  I love their blues, but definitely don't need another one (have navy, prussian blue, and midnight) unless it was the perfect color (for me that be a teal color).  I've heard they are also doing an orange-pink color called papaya.


 
Papaya sounds interesting! Did they give you any idea when the bags would be in stock?


----------



## mariposa08

BethL said:


> Papaya sounds interesting! Did they give you any idea when the bags would be in stock?



No idea on which bags it will come in.


----------



## bibliothekarin

Reba said:


> I think the Plum color might actually be a prettier color. The Bordeaux may be the more versatile color. I find silver hardware more versatile, because most all the jackets/coats that I have also have silver zips...Bordeaux wins there too. So, pretty with gold, or versatile with silver *(and second place in beauty contest is still good looking!).*



LOL!  Yes!  I have to admit, even though I suggested Bordeaux over Plum, it was Plum that had the real whoa-factor when I opened the box.  If you're a Minnesota Vikings fan, it's an ideal bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i have both Plum and Bordeaux and from the two i prefer the Bordeaux. Plum is beautiful but i just dont like the red with purple combo as much


----------



## Cyan002000

Hello,

I am a mom of 4 years old and need a crossbody bag. 
I have a Ruby Paige and love it, but it seems a bit small when we go to playground, etc. 
I am short, so Mia might be a bit too big for me. I am contemplating between Coco or Lizzy. Any suggestions?


----------



## mariposa08

Cyan002000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a mom of 4 years old and need a crossbody bag.
> I have a Ruby Paige and love it, but it seems a bit small when we go to playground, etc.
> I am short, so Mia might be a bit too big for me. I am contemplating between Coco or Lizzy. Any suggestions?




What do you want to carry?  Paige, Mia, and Lizzy are similar is size really.  I do like Lizzy and Mia more than the Paige because the pockets are taller and allow me to put a water bottle in them.  A bigger bag than all of those would be the Hayley which IMO is a great all around cross body bag.  It's quite big so you can really fill it, but when it's not full it's nice and slouchy against the body.  It doesn't feel huge unless you really stuff it full.  

I've used the Lizzy with my kids, but it's not a bag that can fit a lot of extra in it at all.  It's a nice small cross body for when you don't need to carry any extra items and want something small and light.  The taller pockets do allow you to put an ipad or water bottle in them.. Mia is great as well.  Nice tall pockets-- I can fit two thermos kids water bottles in it.  I'm short, 5'2, and was worried the Mia would be too long on me, but I love the way it looks (posted some modeling pics in the pics thread).  Hayley can fit anything it-- lol.  Really though I've put a full size catalog in it,  a couple water bottles, my dslr.


----------



## Cyan002000

Thanks, mariposa08! It's very helpful. 
Yes, I'd like to carry a water bottle, some snacks for me and my DD, extra clothes for her, a small towel, my wallet, and makeup bag. When I travel, I would also like to bring a small umbrella. I am 5'2 as well, so it's good to know that MIA is not too long. I've heard that Hayley is too big, and it seems more than I need. Paige is fine when I go to parties, going out, etc. where I don't carry a lot of stuff for my DD.


----------



## mariposa08

Cyan002000 said:


> Thanks, mariposa08! It's very helpful.
> Yes, I'd like to carry a water bottle, some snacks for me and my DD, extra clothes for her, a small towel, my wallet, and makeup bag. When I travel, I would also like to bring a small umbrella. I am 5'2 as well, so it's good to know that MIA is not too long. I've heard that Hayley is too big, and it seems more than I need. Paige is fine when I go to parties, going out, etc. where I don't carry a lot of stuff for my DD.



Mia is taller than Paige, but I do think they are pretty similar in how much they can carry.  Mia is just a better layout for me with the taller pockets-- water bottles, ipads. But it's not big enough to fit a lot of extra IMO.  Hayley would be perfect for all that.


----------



## lovemybabes

Cyan002000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a mom of 4 years old and need a crossbody bag.
> I have a Ruby Paige and love it, but it seems a bit small when we go to playground, etc.
> I am short, so Mia might be a bit too big for me. I am contemplating between Coco or Lizzy. Any suggestions?



 I am a huge Hayley fan. When it comes to crossbody, and kids...I think it is perfect. I have a 5 year old, and with her cup, snacks, and my wallet/planner/makeup bag, it is perfect. I don't think it is too big at all, if there is room, then it just sits more against your hip, which is comfy. I adore my hayley. I don't have the Coco or Lizzy, but have played with Lizzy quite a bit. I don't find it big enough for me.


----------



## lovemybabes

Here is another picture, of my Navy Hayley.  
She holds a lot, but can hold a little and lay great as well. LOL!! 
I love her so much!!


----------



## mariposa08

lovemybabes said:


> Here is another picture, of my Navy Hayley.
> She holds a lot, but can hold a little and lay great as well. LOL!!
> I love her so much!!



so pretty!


----------



## lovemybabes

mariposa08 said:


> so pretty!



 Thanks, girlie!!


----------



## Cyan002000

Your Harley looks great! I am now seriously considering it.


----------



## Cyan002000

I meant to say Hayley.


----------



## Hirisa

lovemybabes said:


> Here is another picture, of my Navy Hayley.
> She holds a lot, but can hold a little and lay great as well. LOL!!
> I love her so much!!


Gorgeous! A Navy Hayley is a wonderful thing.

I'm seconding lovemybabes about the Hayley. I'm not a mom, but I am a packrat who carries at least three writing journals and a book to read at all times, along with a spare set of glasses, a full to bursting cosmetic bag (I never know what lipstick I'm gonna be in the mood for), a water bottle, an umbrella, my lunch container, and a vintage kisslock wallet that is large enough to double as a crossbody if it had a strap. Plus, there's my ancient cell phone. The Hayley actually fits them all, if a bit snugly. It has a lot of room, for a shoulder/hobo style bag. And it looks great- I get compliments on  mine often.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## renza

Hirisa said:


> Gorgeous! A Navy Hayley is a wonderful thing.
> 
> I'm seconding lovemybabes about the Hayley. I'm not a mom, but I am a packrat who carries at least three writing journals and a book to read at all times, along with a spare set of glasses, a full to bursting cosmetic bag (I never know what lipstick I'm gonna be in the mood for), a water bottle, an umbrella, my lunch container, and a vintage kisslock wallet that is large enough to double as a crossbody if it had a strap. Plus, there's my ancient cell phone. The Hayley actually fits them all, if a bit snugly. It has a lot of room, for a shoulder/hobo style bag. And it looks great- I get compliments on  mine often.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Yep, Hayley is great! I just used mine during my 12 day trip home. The only thing is that it is incredibly heavy for a nylon bag (even though I never carry the leather shoulder strap). Every time a family member would hand me my purse they would exclaim at the weight. That is with a thin leather continental wallet, a lesportsac makeup bag, sunglasses (with sturdy case), and a 10 oz. nalgene water bottle. It's a versatile, beautiful bag though so I don't mind the weight.


----------



## dcooney4

I rarely carry water in my bag anymore because it just makes my bag to heavy.


----------



## deelight

Ok, you bag experts-I'm freaking out!   I have no idea what's gotten into me, but just bought a used Pebble Alice on eBay!  It looks to be in good shape, not perfect, but not torn or stained from the pictures the guy sent me.  Now, the issue is that I think this bag might be too big for me.  He sent me pics of a woman carrying it who was 5'2" ish and it looked really large on her. She was VERY skinny and I'm not but just proportion wise I'm worried. Looks like a great bag though.  But again, not the every day bag I can take on my trip-though I might use it as my personal item on the plane along with my small wheel spinner.  He did tell me that I could return if I didn't like it if I did it right away.  I just have a feeling that when I get it, if it's in reasonable shape, I might keep it anyway.  So now I'm still looking at the plum Tribeca but I need a discount. It doesn't seem to be much smaller than the Alice, but the proportions are different and the profile seems less bulky.  We'll see. I think I'm going to wait until spring bags come around (though they will be full price I guess) and see if there is a medium size bag that appeals.  I saw an old bag called Amelia that I liked and could fit the bill-but it's old and I never see it for sale.  If anyone has feedback, or has pics (I looked in the pic section and just saw it looking large but not on a person) of the bag on if you're close to my size, let me know.  I've heard a lot about the Alice and the pebble color here-the guy said he couldn't see the purple cast and it looked gray to him, but a friend told him that the Pebble Alice had green lining and the black did not.  This has green lining.  Well, that's it for now!  My credit card debt will be crazy. You HAVE enabled me! . Is it wrong that I spent NY's day reading this whole thread like a novel?


----------



## dcooney4

Deelight- the Alice is a fantastic bag and very comfortable on the shoulder. I recently sold mine only because I had way to many black bags and I wear little bags like Lizzy the most. I have to say it is one of the few bags I kind of regret selling. I think you will be surprised how much you like the ease of use with this bag. I wish they would make little Alice again.


----------



## deelight

I'm going to try to load two images, though I'm not sureI know how.  I can't post the woman wearing it as her pic will be all over the net if someone googles.  Just two pics of many-color looks so different than the one I saw on the MZ Wallace FB albums, going back a few years!


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> Deelight- the Alice is a fantastic bag and very comfortable on the shoulder. I recently sold mine only because I had way to many black bags and I wear little bags like Lizzy the most. I have to say it is one of the few bags I kind of regret selling. I think you will be surprised how much you like the ease of use with this bag. I wish they would make little Alice again.



Yes, little Alice would have been great for an everyday walk around bag.  Watch, it will come up for sale right when I confirm my purchase to the buyer! I have a lot of black bags too. I also have a few Michael Kors that are way to heavy-two Hamiltons-one east-west and one north-south-I should sell those but I'm not sure the best way to go about it. NEVER used! Well, we'll see..the black in Alice is nice with the contrast, but hoping I like the pebble.


----------



## mariposa08

deelight said:


> Ok, you bag experts-I'm freaking out!   I have no idea what's gotten into me, but just bought a used Pebble Alice on eBay!  It looks to be in good shape, not perfect, but not torn or stained from the pictures the guy sent me.  Now, the issue is that I think this bag might be too big for me.  He sent me pics of a woman carrying it who was 5'2" ish and it looked really large on her. She was VERY skinny and I'm not but just proportion wise I'm worried. Looks like a great bag though.  But again, not the every day bag I can take on my trip-though I might use it as my personal item on the plane along with my small wheel spinner.  He did tell me that I could return if I didn't like it if I did it right away.  I just have a feeling that when I get it, if it's in reasonable shape, I might keep it anyway.  So now I'm still looking at the plum Tribeca but I need a discount. It doesn't seem to be much smaller than the Alice, but the proportions are different and the profile seems less bulky.  We'll see. I think I'm going to wait until spring bags come around (though they will be full price I guess) and see if there is a medium size bag that appeals.  I saw an old bag called Amelia that I liked and could fit the bill-but it's old and I never see it for sale.  If anyone has feedback, or has pics (I looked in the pic section and just saw it looking large but not on a person) of the bag on if you're close to my size, let me know.  I've heard a lot about the Alice and the pebble color here-the guy said he couldn't see the purple cast and it looked gray to him, but a friend told him that the Pebble Alice had green lining and the black did not.  This has green lining.  Well, that's it for now!  My credit card debt will be crazy. You HAVE enabled me! . Is it wrong that I spent NY's day reading this whole thread like a novel?



Great choice!  Alice is definitely a loved style!


----------



## deelight

mariposa08 said:


> Great choice!  Alice is definitely a loved style!



Love the bag style, but just worried about the size on me-not a good everyday travel bag, as well.  But I just could not resist! Hopefully it's in good shape. As I said, if anyone has mod pics with their Alice (especially those who are closer to my size) post if not too shy .  Thanks.  Edited to add-is the color as dark as the pics here?  The professional pics I've seen are much lighter than this.


----------



## makn808

Deelight, Alice is my favorite mzw bag. I'm 5'2" and I don't feel dwarfed by Alice. The strap drop is longer so it's very accommodating, plus the straps are flat which stay in place well... Most mzw bags have rolled handles.  It fits a lot but conforms well to the body if it isn't filled. The outer pockets fit items so nicely. If the Alice you got is pebble, that is gorgeous. It morphs in different lighting from deep purple to almost brown to a greyish plum. And the pistachio lining is a beautiful contrast. I hope you like her!


----------



## deelight

makn808 said:


> Deelight, Alice is my favorite mzw bag. I'm 5'2" and I don't feel dwarfed by Alice. The strap drop is longer so it's very accommodating, plus the straps are flat which stay in place well... Most mzw bags have rolled handles.  It fits a lot but conforms well to the body if it isn't filled. The outer pockets fit items so nicely. If the Alice you got is pebble, that is gorgeous. It morphs in different lighting from deep purple to almost brown to a greyish plum. And the pistachio lining is a beautiful contrast. I hope you like her!



Thank you-that's great to hear!  I hope I feel the same way!


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> Gorgeous! A Navy Hayley is a wonderful thing.
> 
> I'm seconding lovemybabes about the Hayley. I'm not a mom, but I am a packrat who carries at least three writing journals and a book to read at all times, along with a spare set of glasses, a full to bursting cosmetic bag (I never know what lipstick I'm gonna be in the mood for), a water bottle, an umbrella, my lunch container, and a vintage kisslock wallet that is large enough to double as a crossbody if it had a strap. Plus, there's my ancient cell phone. The Hayley actually fits them all, if a bit snugly. It has a lot of room, for a shoulder/hobo style bag. And it looks great- I get compliments on  mine often.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Wow, color me impressed, that is a LOT that fits in Hayley!


----------



## estrie

deelight said:


> Thank you-that's great to hear!  I hope I feel the same way!




I rarely think bags are too big for anyone, but even adjusting for that, I really think Alice will be OK for you! Will you show us mod pics when she arrives?


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I rarely carry water in my bag anymore because it just makes my bag to heavy.




Me too. It really does free up space


----------



## deelight

estrie said:


> I rarely think bags are too big for anyone, but even adjusting for that, I really think Alice will be OK for you! Will you show us mod pics when she arrives?



Lol!  Well, I tend to find size matters sometimes   But aside from that, we'll see!  I don't have a cell phone or smart phone now, so pics might be hard-full on, and there is nobody here to take one for me.  If I can get someone to do it, I will, though I am quite shy about that stuff.. Most of you are young and fit-I'm not so much!  But I will at least take a pic of the bag and try to do more...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I rarely carry water in my bag anymore because it just makes my bag to heavy.




I am always trying to lighten my bag..bad shoulder..but have desperate thirst at times from a medication...Swell makes a 9 oz water bottle.  Pretty small, but if you need it...lifesaver and not too heavy (fits in Lizzy).


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks !


----------



## lovemybabes

deelight said:


> I'm going to try to load two images, though I'm not sureI know how.  I can't post the woman wearing it as her pic will be all over the net if someone googles.  Just two pics of many-color looks so different than the one I saw on the MZ Wallace FB albums, going back a few years!



SUPER cute!! How exciting!


----------



## virginiaboots

@cyan002000: Jumping in here a bit late - I'd agree about Hayley - Lizzy is awesome (just started carrying my first one this week) but NOT a playground bag. I escalated from Hayley to Belle to accommodate my toddler needs but I am a pack rat and it sounds like Hayley would be perfect for you. I've not carried a Mia but it appears to be flatter than Hayley, which suggests it won't carry that one extra snack or pack of crayons. Lizzy is for when you need just a few things - wallet, one cosmetic bag, sunglasses, phone, keys, and your own snacks.


----------



## Tuuli35

virginiaboots said:


> @cyan002000: Jumping in here a bit late - I'd agree about Hayley - Lizzy is awesome (just started carrying my first one this week) but NOT a playground bag. I escalated from Hayley to Belle to accommodate my toddler needs but I am a pack rat and it sounds like Hayley would be perfect for you. I've not carried a Mia but it appears to be flatter than Hayley, which suggests it won't carry that one extra snack or pack of crayons. Lizzy is for when you need just a few things - wallet, one cosmetic bag, sunglasses, phone, keys, and your own snacks.



I agree, Lizzy is amazing bag but s bit small if you need to add toddler's things.


----------



## Reba

Londonharness.com has 40% 0ff select MZW styles FYI.


----------



## bibliothekarin

I was also going to suggest Hayley.  I used her on vacation and it was an awesome purse/diaper bag combo.  I just put some diapers and wipes in the back pocket and had tons of room for everything else!  I've been using my new Paige this weekend for errands and it in no way holds as much as Hayley.  I didn't find Hayley to feel that big either, possibly due to its slouch.  

*deelight*  I'll try to post some comparison pics later today if possible.  I don't have an Alice, but it sure is cute!  I think I prefer flat handles on MZW bags too.


----------



## Tuuli35

Btw, has anyone already got their gift card for limerick?


----------



## lovemybabes

Tuuli35 said:


> Btw, has anyone already got their gift card for limerick?



I have not.


----------



## deelight

bibliothekarin said:


> *deelight*  I'll try to post some comparison pics later today if possible.  I don't have an Alice, but it sure is cute!  I think I prefer flat handles on MZW bags too.



Thanks! Yes, I prefer them as well, though not always possible. I hope they are going in that direction with ones that don't slip off the shoulder!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Papaya sounds like an interesting Spring color! Can't wait to see what they introduce. For now, I am really enjoying my Bordeaux and Ruby bags. They are my Winter favorites! I did not love the Jane Tote the first time I had it, but I bought it in Ruby during Advent and I really like it. It still does not hold as much as Jane and it's also heavier, but it is a nice alternative and fun choice to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Cyan002000

Thanks, virginiaboots & Tuuli35! 
I don't like heavy bags, and that's why I like MZ Wallace bags, and I saw some people complaining about Hayley due to its weight ... 
I feel that I need a trip to NYC to see these bags, but sounds like you all agreed that Hayley is the one with small kids.


----------



## bensmom243

Cyan002000 said:


> Thanks, virginiaboots & Tuuli35!
> I don't like heavy bags, and that's why I like MZ Wallace bags, and I saw some people complaining about Hayley due to its weight ...
> I feel that I need a trip to NYC to see these bags, but sounds like you all agreed that Hayley is the one with small kids.



I do think the Hayley is heavy, but not compared to a leather bag that size.  I was finding that I almost never used the leather strap on my Hayley, so I took it off, saved a ton of weight.  It is really a great bag.


----------



## quinncx

Cyan002000 said:


> Thanks, virginiaboots & Tuuli35!
> I don't like heavy bags, and that's why I like MZ Wallace bags, and I saw some people complaining about Hayley due to its weight ...
> I feel that I need a trip to NYC to see these bags, but sounds like you all agreed that Hayley is the one with small kids.


I've been carrying Hayley for the last month or so as my work bag, and I would never have called it a heavy bag.  I used the cross-body strap not the leather should strap for ease on public transportation, but I think the Hayley is light compared to similarly sized leather bags.


----------



## quinncx

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Papaya sounds like an interesting Spring color! Can't wait to see what they introduce. For now, I am really enjoying my Bordeaux and Ruby bags. They are my Winter favorites! I did not love the Jane Tote the first time I had it, but I bought it in Ruby during Advent and I really like it. It still does not hold as much as Jane and it's also heavier, but it is a nice alternative and fun choice to mix it up a bit.


having only found MZ Wallace this summer, I am waiting with bated breath to see the spring/summer colors and styles!  I've been fortunate to pick up some fun older bags from generous sellers, but am hoping for some good bright shades in the next release.  I am a little worried though that the pleated pockets I love may not be featured on new bags...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

When are they removing the pleated pockets will it be on the new bags coming out this SS 2015 does anyone know


----------



## Reba

^^I think you are referring to chatter of some of the recent released styles that featured no pleating, and some here saying they hope this was not going to be an exclusive future style for the brand. Most agreed that they most likely would not totally abandon their tried and true style with the pleating...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, we were just speculating...no confirmation that pleating is going away. Some new winter styles had flatter pockets, that's all.


----------



## morejunkny

Has anyone purchased the Food 52 Market Tote? Any feedback?


----------



## Reba

Starting to add additional items to MZW sale page. FYI...


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Starting to add additional items to MZW sale page. FYI...


A lot of goodies are back in stock! Bordeaux and Midnight


----------



## carrieongrove

The Currant Paris Tote looks gorgeous.


----------



## Reba

Do you guys think they will put the Winter colors of Metro and Sutton on sale soon?!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Do you guys think they will put the Winter colors of Metro and Sutton on sale soon?!




I think they will.  The berry sutton went on sale around the last week of January last year, but it wasn't technically a winter color.


----------



## IndianaShopper1

Hi Ladies!  I decided that Hayley was too small, so am now looking for a larger bag.  I am eyeing the Francis Tote, the Eliza and Bianca to hold my 13 inch (measured across) laptop.   I don't want to size up to Belle if I don't have to (I already have a couple of bags that size).   What are your thoughts and recommendations between those three bags?  I won't carry my laptop full time, but want that option.

Of course, if I want the Bianca, will have to keep an eye out for one for sell  - so point to me one if you see one on the re-sell sites.

I am somewhat likening the cleaner lines and shape of Bianca and Eliza vs all the pockets on Francis - but i can't deny I would be organized with Francis!

oh, and what about the Georgie - looks like a laptop might fit in there as well.
Also - can someone explain how to quote other posts?
thanks


----------



## justwatchin

My Small Metro in Garnet came today


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> My Small Metro in Garnet came today



It's so pretty!


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> It's so pretty!



Thank you! I agree and it's so light.


----------



## LuvAllBags

morejunkny said:


> Has anyone purchased the Food 52 Market Tote? Any feedback?


No, but I held it and looked through it at the Soho boutique. I loved it but it's huge. It is incredibly lightweight. The lining is the oxford nylon from the metros, which is interesting. I am still considering it, but it could only be a travel bag for me. I don't need a market bag and it's too big for me for daily use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I think they will.  The berry sutton went on sale around the last week of January last year, but it wasn't technically a winter color.


Agree - there may still be another round of additions to this sale. They still seem to have alot of winter full price items.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Some great items came back to the sale - tin and gunmetal wallets with the neon interior!


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> My Small Metro in Garnet came today


Beautiful!


----------



## justwatchin

Thank you!


----------



## jwrightmc

justwatchin said:


> My Small Metro in Garnet came today


Pretty!  Love that color!


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> My Small Metro in Garnet came today



Congrats! Just love this color


----------



## morejunkny

LuvAllBags said:


> No, but I held it and looked through it at the Soho boutique. I loved it but it's huge. It is incredibly lightweight. The lining is the oxford nylon from the metros, which is interesting. I am still considering it, but it could only be a travel bag for me. I don't need a market bag and it's too big for me for daily use.




Thanks! It is too pricey for me as a market bag, but I was thinking of it as a travel bag or craft tote. I will see if Soho still has it-it seems it is only available for order on the Food 52 site.


----------



## deelight

Hi All!

Just wanted to "report in" that my gently used pebble Alice arrived and I really like her! It's a little long, but not too bad at all, especially for on a plane.  The zippers on the front pockets stick a bit and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do so they don't stick and possibly break.  The color is pretty-it looks like gray to me, but with a subtle-very subtle-undertone of a purple or plum-though people would say it was gray.  No pictures yet-no camera!  I was so surprised at the thick and durable quality of the nylon!    

I also got my mini-Ava, and I just love that!  The handles are a bit hard-I really prefer the soft, flat handles of the Alice-flat handles in general,  but I think they will soften some.  I don't see the Ava as a casual, easy bag I can use everyday on my trip, however! Also, the bright gold hardware looks weird with my coat with shiny silver buttons. I am really wanting a small Sutton in a neutral color. I spoke to a woman there-she told me the brighter color will be coming out it mid-February (though I don't think papaya will work as a neutral) and possibly black in March sometime.  I hope there are other choices-I have so many black bags, but the light weight of the Sutton is so appealing and so is the size for day to day on a trip. I am broke but considering it.

I had to keep myself restrained yesterday looking at the sale items!  It was HARD! 

Thanks for all your help!  If anyone has a small sutton they don't want, I'm your gal!


----------



## justwatchin

Thank you jwrightmc and nyshopaholic!


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> Rub a white candle across the zipper to make it glide easier.



I had no idea!  I think I only have votives encased in plastic or something, I'll look around!  So I just rub the wax part back and forth a bit?


----------



## dcooney4

deelight said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just wanted to "report in" that my gently used pebble Alice arrived and I really like her! It's a little long, but not too bad at all, especially for on a plane.  The zippers on the front pockets stick a bit and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do so they don't stick and possibly break.  The color is pretty-it looks like gray to me, but with a subtle-very subtle-undertone of a purple or plum-though people would say it was gray.  No pictures yet-no camera!  I was so surprised at the thick and durable quality of the nylon!
> 
> I also got my mini-Ava, and I just love that!  The handles are a bit hard-I really prefer the soft, flat handles of the Alice-flat handles in general,  but I think they will soften some.  I don't see the Ava as a casual, easy bag I can use everyday on my trip, however! Also, the bright gold hardware looks weird with my coat with shiny silver buttons. I am really wanting a small Sutton in a neutral color. I spoke to a woman there-she told me the brighter color will be coming out it mid-February (though I don't think papaya will work as a neutral) and possibly black in March sometime.  I hope there are other choices-I have so many black bags, but the light weight of the Sutton is so appealing and so is the size for day to day on a trip. I am broke but considering it.
> 
> I had to keep myself restrained yesterday looking at the sale items!  It was HARD!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!  If anyone has a small sutton they don't want, I'm your gal!



Rub a white candle across the zipper to make it glide easier.


----------



## makn808

deelight said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just wanted to "report in" that my gently used pebble Alice arrived and I really like her! It's a little long, but not too bad at all, especially for on a plane.  The zippers on the front pockets stick a bit and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do so they don't stick and possibly break.  The color is pretty-it looks like gray to me, but with a subtle-very subtle-undertone of a purple or plum-though people would say it was gray.  No pictures yet-no camera!  I was so surprised at the thick and durable quality of the nylon!
> 
> I also got my mini-Ava, and I just love that!  The handles are a bit hard-I really prefer the soft, flat handles of the Alice-flat handles in general,  but I think they will soften some.  I don't see the Ava as a casual, easy bag I can use everyday on my trip, however! Also, the bright gold hardware looks weird with my coat with shiny silver buttons. I am really wanting a small Sutton in a neutral color. I spoke to a woman there-she told me the brighter color will be coming out it mid-February (though I don't think papaya will work as a neutral) and possibly black in March sometime.  I hope there are other choices-I have so many black bags, but the light weight of the Sutton is so appealing and so is the size for day to day on a trip. I am broke but considering it.
> 
> I had to keep myself restrained yesterday looking at the sale items!  It was HARD!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!  If anyone has a small sutton they don't want, I'm your gal!



Deelight, great news on Alice! I hope she works for you and your trip!


----------



## deelight

makn808 said:


> Deelight, great news on Alice! I hope she works for you and your trip!



Thank you so much!  You're all really great here...I'm sure there will be more


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

few sale arrivals at the website I just purchased the Ruby Paige cant wait to see how this color looks in real life a lil mad bc just missed the espresso Belle that one sold out quickly


----------



## Zuhrah

My Cocoa Lizzy arrived today.









Comparing it with Paige - the Lizzy has padded bottom.








Not much stitching complications here, very straight forward:








Not like Paige. I actually like how Paige is constructed. It does not have padded bottom but the stitching wraps around on both sides, making it feel more sturdy but not rigid like Lizzy.








I wish the pull for the back zipper pocket is smaller. Its head is a tad too big for the zipper flaps. There's indentation already visible.








Love the patina on my Paige. Can't wait for my Lizzy to turn.








I love the Cocoa Bedford. It's a seasonless neutral. And depending on lighting, and what you're wearing, it will show hues of brown, grey, or even green.








My small MZW family.


----------



## justwatchin

Zuhrah said:


> My Cocoa Lizzy arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing it with Paige - the Lizzy has padded bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much stitching complications here, very straight forward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like Paige. I actually like how Paige is constructed. It does not have padded bottom but the stitching wraps around on both sides, making it feel more sturdy but not rigid like Lizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the pull for the back zipper pocket is smaller. Its head is a tad too big for the zipper flaps. There's indentation already visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the patina on my Paige. Can't wait for my Lizzy to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Cocoa Bedford. It's a seasonless neutral. And depending on lighting, and what you're wearing, it will show hues of brown, grey, or even green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small MZW family.


Great collection and cocoa is great color! Love your emerald too!


----------



## lovemybabes

justwatchin said:


> My Small Metro in Garnet came today



LOVE this color.  I want the Sutton in this color.


----------



## UptownGirl212

My cocoa Lizzy arrived yesterday!  It's a big bigger than I expected, but I love it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Congrats on ur Lizzy how much bigger is it compared to Paige


----------



## ms p

hi I think there's not much pics about Artist for Haiti. Here's an interior pic and mod pic for reference (i'm 5'2). Interior has a zip pocket. The bag is very light weight. The hardware is rose gold on both the handle and for the wording on the front of the bag "mz wallace". 

If we compare this to the le pliage medium short handle tote this bag has a slightly longer strap drop so i can wear on my shoulder comfortably.


----------



## Knope

I was browsing through the sale items (again!) and noticed a link at the bottom to a new rewards program: "My MZW Rewards" http://www.mzwallace.com/support/mymzw

(Kind of interesting, but since they don't give info on points redemption -- i.e. what value of gift card you will receive after accumulating X points at the end of the year -- it's hard to tell how nice the reward is!)


----------



## renza

ms p said:


> hi I think there's not much pics about Artist for Haiti. Here's an interior pic and mod pic for reference (i'm 5'2). Interior has a zip pocket. The bag is very light weight. The hardware is rose gold on both the handle and for the wording on the front of the bag "mz wallace".
> 
> 
> 
> If we compare this to the le pliage medium short handle tote this bag has a slightly longer strap drop so i can wear on my shoulder comfortably.




That is pretty! Thanks for sharing and good to know the strap drop is long enough.


----------



## renza

.


----------



## Fleurdelphine

I'm new to mz wallace.  I bought my first bag last month during the sale and I'm already wanting another.  

I bought a ruby Chelsea and it's gorgeous, but I would love something smaller that can be an on the go cross body bag.  Should I go with the Hayley or Lizzy or something different. 

Thanks!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Fleurdelphine said:


> I'm new to mz wallace.  I bought my first bag last month during the sale and I'm already wanting another.
> 
> I bought a ruby Chelsea and it's gorgeous, but I would love something smaller that can be an on the go cross body bag.  Should I go with the Hayley or Lizzy or something different.
> 
> Thanks!




I'm also new to mzw and love the Hayley! I've been using my smoke belle nonstop as a diaper bag, and have the Bordeaux kate on the way. I also gave my mom a black Paige for Xmas and she has been using hers every day too!


----------



## renza

^I also vote for Hayley! It is a great bag.

Ok I took another photo of my Chelsea Tote in Midnight. I'm using it for the first time today. I think this is a pretty accurate representation of the color, which is a beautiful dark blue with purple undertones.


----------



## Fleurdelphine

Thank you both!  Sounds like Hayley would be a good choice!


----------



## Fleurdelphine

renza said:


> ^I also vote for Hayley! It is a great bag.
> 
> Ok I took another photo of my Chelsea Tote in Midnight. I'm using it for the first time today. I think this is a pretty accurate representation of the color, which is a beautiful dark blue with purple undertones.
> View attachment 2860026




I love this color.  Finding a midnight Hayley would be perfect!


----------



## bensmom243

Fleurdelphine said:


> I love this color.  Finding a midnight Hayley would be perfect!




London Harness has it on sale! Londonharness.com. 

Whoops it's now out of stock


----------



## lovemybabes

Fleurdelphine said:


> I'm new to mz wallace.  I bought my first bag last month during the sale and I'm already wanting another.
> 
> I bought a ruby Chelsea and it's gorgeous, but I would love something smaller that can be an on the go cross body bag.  Should I go with the Hayley or Lizzy or something different.
> 
> Thanks!



HAYLEY!! Well, okay. I am a hayley lover. BUT, smaller would be Lizzy. LOL! You can pack Hayley full of stuff, or if not, she is great just with a few things inside. With Hayley you can have snacks, and extras....with Lizzy (which I don't have) I think she is a bit more compact.


----------



## estrie

Knope said:


> I was browsing through the sale items (again!) and noticed a link at the bottom to a new rewards program: "My MZW Rewards" http://www.mzwallace.com/support/mymzw
> 
> 
> 
> (Kind of interesting, but since they don't give info on points redemption -- i.e. what value of gift card you will receive after accumulating X points at the end of the year -- it's hard to tell how nice the reward is!)




:-o There's also reference to checking your rewards on the account login page and a section on the user profile page. Oooh.


----------



## estrie

renza said:


> ^I also vote for Hayley! It is a great bag.
> 
> Ok I took another photo of my Chelsea Tote in Midnight. I'm using it for the first time today. I think this is a pretty accurate representation of the color, which is a beautiful dark blue with purple undertones.
> View attachment 2860026




Lovely. Are you enjoying the experience?


----------



## estrie

deelight said:


> Hi All!
> Just wanted to "report in" that my gently used pebble Alice arrived and I really like her!




Yay, congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I had been regretting not getting the neon Katherine wallet...but I found one! So excited!


----------



## estrie

Knope said:


> I was browsing through the sale items (again!) and noticed a link at the bottom to a new rewards program: "My MZW Rewards" http://www.mzwallace.com/support/mymzw
> 
> 
> 
> (Kind of interesting, but since they don't give info on points redemption -- i.e. what value of gift card you will receive after accumulating X points at the end of the year -- it's hard to tell how nice the reward is!)




Ah! Oh! Oooh! I think the Terms and Conditions are decent. Maybe they want see what response they get before offering actual reward gift card values. 

"Eligible Items" consist of merchandise and gift cards. And it also says "Net Purchases" are purchases of eligible items less sales tax and redeemed gift cards/certificates. I confess that I bought a gift card with the advent bonus addition for my own use. It looks like what I purchase with that gift card won't accrue points. So I certainly look forward to seeing what the point return will be. 

I am so glad I checked this thread today!!!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I had been regretting not getting the neon Katherine wallet...but I found one! So excited!




Sweet, congrats!

I just saw you'd posted that Tin and gunmetal SLGs were back in sale. They're gone by now (at least sizes appropriate for me) and I'm kind of bummed. But I don't change wallets often so I'm probably fine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Ah! Oh! Oooh! I think the Terms and Conditions are decent. Maybe they want see what response they get before offering actual reward gift card values.
> 
> "Eligible Items" consist of merchandise and gift cards. And it also says "Net Purchases" are purchases of eligible items less sales tax and redeemed gift cards/certificates. I confess that I bought a gift card with the advent bonus addition for my own use. It looks like what I purchase with that gift card won't accrue points. So I certainly look forward to seeing what the point return will be.
> 
> I am so glad I checked this thread today!!!




Agree - I am excited about the rewards program. An extra incentive never hurts!


----------



## deelight

estrie said:


> Yay, congrats!



Thank you! Love it!


----------



## Pirula

Hi everyone!

Been reading the MZ Wallace boards for some time now and am the happy owner of 4 MZ Wallace bags, including a fantastic black moto Tribeca I acquired from our very own Ravenangel (waving!)....

Just joined the forums finally and wanted to respond to a recent question about the Tribeca to say it is an absolutely fabulous bag.  Best of all worlds, not too big, not too small.  Not too heavy, despite all the beautiful hardware.  Wears like iron, and the straps are sooooo comfortable.  I get more compliments on it than I do on any of the other bags, and that is saying something because they are gorgeous too (a Currant Jane, a Orange Bea, and a coated metallic cream linen Bea)....  I adore the Bea's, I think they're my favorite from both looks and use perspective.  But the question was about the Tribeca specifically and I truly believe you could not do better.  I sincerely hope they're not discontinuing it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im still waiting on new colors coming out for SS 2015 and cant wait. What was everyone's fav color from the past year of 2014? I just received a Ruby Paige and since im also a red lover I will have to say that Ruby is my fav color ever and wished i would had purchased a 2d bag in this color.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi all, I received my Bordeaux Kate today and I LOVE it! It's a stunning color, love the silver zips, too.

Now... What to do with my Coal Belle? I love the belle but don't know if I need both the belle and the kate. I originally planned on keeping both (belle for every day use, kate for when I need to carry more things like a baby blanket), but the Kate doesn't seem to really fit that much more than the belle (I think because it lacks that big external front zip). I know the colors are totally different, but I'm not sure if I'm going to get much use of out both.. It's a hassle transferring my baby items from bag to bag. Should I keep the coal belle in case I change my mind? It was a special advent color, so I likely won't come across it again very easily. Or should I let it go? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Mom rocks

Does anyone have the Claire bag which is currently on sale and care to comment?  I am thinking it would be a helpful size to add to my collection (I have a baby jane and mia) and the price is right.  I like the look and the stream line appearance.  I'm sort of a bag minimalist.  However, I'm still a bit reluctant since it's final sale.  (I thought it was returnable and called to ask, however at check out, the fine print of the return policy says that sale items are not returnable).  Anyway, I'm looking at the black moto.  

I'm interested in how the main compartment closes - I called customer service and they said it was zip, but it's hard to tell from the web pictures.  I'm also a little leary of the flat straps.  But it is a pretty bag.

If anyone has the Claire and can comment, I'd so appreciate it.  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mariposa08

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi all, I received my Bordeaux Kate today and I LOVE it! It's a stunning color, love the silver zips, too.
> 
> Now... What to do with my Coal Belle? I love the belle but don't know if I need both the belle and the kate. I originally planned on keeping both (belle for every day use, kate for when I need to carry more things like a baby blanket), but the Kate doesn't seem to really fit that much more than the belle (I think because it lacks that big external front zip). I know the colors are totally different, but I'm not sure if I'm going to get much use of out both.. It's a hassle transferring my baby items from bag to bag. Should I keep the coal belle in case I change my mind? It was a special advent color, so I likely won't come across it again very easily. Or should I let it go? Thanks for your thoughts!



I would keep the Belle!  It's one you'll likely never find again (plus a great price for the Belle) and I think Belle is a great bag.  Even if you won't use it a ton now, as your kids get older you may end up using it more.  It can hold  a lot when you need to, but you can also carry it as a handbag rather than diaper bag which you'll likely want once your kiddo is a bit older.  I'm a big fan of the Belle.  I like the Kate a lot too, but Belle is a better purse IMO while the Kate makes a great travel/kid/diaper bag.


----------



## renza

estrie said:


> Lovely. Are you enjoying the experience?


Yes, it's a lovely bag and very functional! I discovered today though that it is sort of a tight fit for all my stuff when I am carrying my laptop and cord, and snacks, so I might not use it as my sole bag on days I go to campus with my laptop.


----------



## estrie

renza said:


> Yes, it's a lovely bag and very functional! I discovered today though that it is sort of a tight fit for all my stuff when I am carrying my laptop and cord, and snacks, so I might not use it as my sole bag on days I go to campus with my laptop.




Ah, helpful to know. The shape is interesting. I kind of wonder if some space is lost. But very attractive!


----------



## estrie

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi all, I received my Bordeaux Kate today and I LOVE it! It's a stunning color, love the silver zips, too.
> 
> Now... What to do with my Coal Belle? I love the belle but don't know if I need both the belle and the kate. I originally planned on keeping both (belle for every day use, kate for when I need to carry more things like a baby blanket), but the Kate doesn't seem to really fit that much more than the belle (I think because it lacks that big external front zip). I know the colors are totally different, but I'm not sure if I'm going to get much use of out both.. It's a hassle transferring my baby items from bag to bag. Should I keep the coal belle in case I change my mind? It was a special advent color, so I likely won't come across it again very easily. Or should I let it go? Thanks for your thoughts!




Oh my. The coal belle looks amazing on you. I am SO enjoying coal jane tote, and pretty much wish I got belle too because I love belle. So... I vote keep


----------



## gurlsaved

renza said:


> ^I also vote for Hayley! It is a great bag.
> 
> Ok I took another photo of my Chelsea Tote in Midnight. I'm using it for the first time today. I think this is a pretty accurate representation of the color, which is a beautiful dark blue with purple undertones.
> View attachment 2860026



LOVE this bag. Can't get enough of Midnight. Such a great color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mom rocks said:


> Does anyone have the Claire bag which is currently on sale and care to comment?  I am thinking it would be a helpful size to add to my collection (I have a baby jane and mia) and the price is right.  I like the look and the stream line appearance.  I'm sort of a bag minimalist.  However, I'm still a bit reluctant since it's final sale.  (I thought it was returnable and called to ask, however at check out, the fine print of the return policy says that sale items are not returnable).  Anyway, I'm looking at the black moto.
> 
> I'm interested in how the main compartment closes - I called customer service and they said it was zip, but it's hard to tell from the web pictures.  I'm also a little leary of the flat straps.  But it is a pretty bag.
> 
> If anyone has the Claire and can comment, I'd so appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I do not have but have seen in person. It seems to be about same size as Baby Jane. Are you considering the black stud? If so, I love that color and design. It is gorgeous in person.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> I do not have but have seen in person. It seems to be about same size as Baby Jane. Are you considering the black stud? If so, I love that color and design. It is gorgeous in person.


I was underwhelmed by Claire online, but after having seen it in person, I really, really like it. It was a while ago so I don't remember how (if) it closes, but zooming in on the pics, it doesn't look like it does. I'd call and ask again. You might even want to email because if they say it does close and you get it and it doesn't, you will have "proven" recourse to return it (I've returned a final sale item before - Doris wallet that showed scratches in <a week.)


----------



## carrieongrove

Anyone have a patterned Metro tote? I love the Nordie's floral but can't decide if a pattern would be impractical. I feel like it's fine in the winter since all my coats are solid but in other seasons, it could be clash city, kwim?


----------



## mariposa08

Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?

If so, what colors and what style bags? 

If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> Anyone have a patterned Metro tote? I love the Nordie's floral but can't decide if a pattern would be impractical. I feel like it's fine in the winter since all my coats are solid but in other seasons, it could be clash city, kwim?




I have the floral Metro they did last year and it's beautiful.  I kind of feel like patterns line floral, camo, and leopard go with most everything.


----------



## Classic_Sophie

HELP! Does anyone know where I could get my hands on the butterfly print bedford kingston from MZ Wallace? I was absolutely in love with that bag and waited too long during the sale  any help would be greatly appreciated! MZ Wallace doesn't have it anymore and I think the bag was strictly sold by them and not by their retailers so I'd probably have to buy it off someone who bought it from them... thats probably asking a lot but any leads would be awesome 

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7391005-0000


----------



## carrieongrove

mariposa08 said:


> I have the floral Metro they did last year and it's beautiful.  I kind of feel like patterns line floral, camo, and leopard go with most everything.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I wish I could see it IRL (though I know I can always exchange). I wish some of the Metros were on sale...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?


i usually dont prefer to have same colors in my collection unless all my basics are covered blacks browns, blues, reds and plums. but i recently got a Ruby Paige and wished i would hag gotten a diff bag in this gorgeous color as i really like red alot


----------



## Minne Bags

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?



Hey Mariposa! I typically don't buy multiples of a color, but I had to have this season's anthracite Bedford. So, I bought the Jane and Bea in that color. The other 8 MZW bags/accessories in my collection are in an assortment of colors.


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?




I have multiples in Azalea (Jane and Elsa), Sapphire (Bianca and Kate), Snake Print (Bianca and Mia), Black Bedford Stud (Bella and Zoe) and Magnet (Frida and Nellie). Lots of black bags too. No color I wish I had more of really. Just waiting for the perfect purple for me at this point!


----------



## mariposa08

Luvall, I was looking at the pics thread and saw your plum Frankie 
I was wondering what lining it has?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?




Two Kingsport Grey. One Lizzy. And one City Tote, which is a larger quilted bag.  Use Lizzy crossbody and quilted City Tote together traveling as set. Then as separate small and large purses at other times.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?


Yep! I have a few:

Berry - Jane and Small Metro
Bordeaux - Frankie and Jane
Moss - Britt and Jane
Ruby - Jane Tote and Mayfair
Oh and several black bags with gold hw - Clara, Olivia, Ava.

In most cases, I bought one item, loved the color and then bought the second item on sale or on the bay.

I so wish I had gotten the Jane and Elsa in Azalea. That was the color that got away. 

I have a dark navy Jane from several years ago...wish I had bought a Kate too. That was the best navy, IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Luvall, I was looking at the pics thread and saw your plum Frankie
> I was wondering what lining it has?


It has a goldish-tan color lining done in the older jaquard logo fabric...the lining that was a bit shinier and came after they phased out the satin lining. It's really durable. I do love that old Plum color...somewhat like Currant.


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> I have multiples in Azalea (Jane and Elsa), Sapphire (Bianca and Kate), Snake Print (Bianca and Mia), Black Bedford Stud (Bella and Zoe) and Magnet (Frida and Nellie). Lots of black bags too. No color I wish I had more of really. Just waiting for the perfect purple for me at this point!


Aah - Azalea! Such a great color! It is the one that I regret not getting. Black Stud was also fantastic...it came in Frankie too...awesome bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Classic_Sophie said:


> HELP! Does anyone know where I could get my hands on the butterfly print bedford kingston from MZ Wallace? I was absolutely in love with that bag and waited too long during the sale  any help would be greatly appreciated! MZ Wallace doesn't have it anymore and I think the bag was strictly sold by them and not by their retailers so I'd probably have to buy it off someone who bought it from them... thats probably asking a lot but any leads would be awesome
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7391005-0000


The retailers had them...at least some did. I saw one at Larrimor's but it was months ago. Definitely call some of their retailers.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Anyone have a patterned Metro tote? I love the Nordie's floral but can't decide if a pattern would be impractical. I feel like it's fine in the winter since all my coats are solid but in other seasons, it could be clash city, kwim?


I had the last floral medium metro. I sold it because it did not stay on my shoulder. I generally struggle with patterns in the warmer weather for the same reason...my Spring/Fall trench coat is leopard print...I need a solid bag. In the winter I can carry anything with my black coat.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> I had the last floral medium metro. I sold it because it did not stay on my shoulder. I generally struggle with patterns in the warmer weather for the same reason...my Spring/Fall trench coat is leopard print...I need a solid bag. In the winter I can carry anything with my black coat.


Lol - I JUST ordered the floral! I figured I could always return. Will take pics!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> Anyone have a patterned Metro tote? I love the Nordie's floral but can't decide if a pattern would be impractical. I feel like it's fine in the winter since all my coats are solid but in other seasons, it could be clash city, kwim?



I have the Small Metro in Pony Print. Got it during the Advent sale and fell completely in love with it (it's also my first Metro). I've been wondering about this as well--how much will I use it when I'm not wearing a coat anymore? But since it's black and white, I think it will be mostly fine.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?



I have a Hamish pouch and a Waverly wallet both in the Black Perf, but that's not quite the same as two bags in the same color. That's something that has tempted me, but I haven't gone for it (but then I reeeeeeally liked the Black Perf!). I sort of wish I had gotten more Pony Print stuff too.

I also have two Tesses; one in the Tyrol Flannel and one in Tri-Color Bedford. I am more likely to want a repeat of the same shape in different colors, I think.


----------



## ms p

carrieongrove said:


> Lol - I JUST ordered the floral! I figured I could always return. Will take pics!



Yeah please do! Thanks!


----------



## gurlsaved

mariposa08 said:


> Does anyone have more than one bag in any of the colors mzw has done?
> 
> If so, what colors and what style bags?
> 
> If not, is there a color you wish you would have bought more than one bag in it?




I have 2 in midnight, chelsea and hayley


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Two Kingsport Grey. One Lizzy. And one City Tote, which is a larger quilted bag.  Use Lizzy crossbody and quilted City Tote together traveling as set. Then as separate small and large purses at other times.




Oh yeah, now that I think of it Gunmetal Lizzy and Gunmetal Bianca too. Forgot this duo because while I love Gunmetal, my Bianca is a little too heavy for my shoulder and I have only used once or twice.  I also have Bordeaux Penny and Bordeaux Lizzy.  I have used my Penny during the holidays, and love. The Bordeaux Lizzy still has tags, not sure if keeping.


----------



## estrie

honuhonu said:


> I have multiples in Azalea (Jane and Elsa), Sapphire (Bianca and Kate), Snake Print (Bianca and Mia), Black Bedford Stud (Bella and Zoe) and Magnet (Frida and Nellie). Lots of black bags too. No color I wish I had more of really. Just waiting for the perfect purple for me at this point!




That sounds awesome! We've seen many (all?) of them, but it's nice to see them listed together. Seems satisfying


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> It has a goldish-tan color lining done in the older jaquard logo fabric...the lining that was a bit shinier and came after they phased out the satin lining. It's really durable. I do love that old Plum color...somewhat like Currant.



Thanks!  Sounds like a really pretty bag.  I found one used that I think is the same one as yours, but I'll have to see when it arrives.


----------



## estrie

I have navy with saffiano leather Belle, and for longer had a navy Paige but I gave Paige to a friend last year. The bedford was the same on them. 

Clover Georgia I purchased with an Ingrid whose yellow outside and clover inside match the bag's leather zipper pulls and lining. 

Those are the closest my colors match, though. Even the black bags, there's a regular black bedford Alex, black moto (silver hardware) Sophie, and black quilted (silver hardware, a highlighting blue zipper blue) Britt. 

I do wish I'd bought coal Belle along with Jane Tote


----------



## mariposa08

I have two plum bags (possibly a third coming) from different years-  Jane and Tribeca. I have two juniper bags right now-  Clara and Lizzy, but don't plan to keep the Lizzy. Two currant bags- Lizzy and Kate.  Not the same color, but I have a midnight, prussian blue, and a navy bag. A few black bags with gold.  I had two berry bags - Hayley and Sutton, but sold the Hayley.


----------



## bibliothekarin

Most of my bags are very different, but I have a black Kate with gold hardware and a black Bianca with silver hardware.  And a black moto Julie.   Also two medium-sized metros: Butterfly and navy/black color block.  


Has anyone gotten their gift certificate for their Limerick yet?


----------



## dcooney4

I do not anymore. I used to have gunmetal bianca and lizzy, but never really wore bianca. Every time I took her out as pretty as she was ,she was just a bit to heavy for me and I would put her back. When I had done this one too many times I decided to sell her. This year I tried really hard not to buy many bags that I didn't really need so I would not end up with to many again. I do have more colors in certain styles of bags like baby jane and lizzy. I am trying really hard to rotate all my bags and use them. If I find I am not using a bag within a year, out it goes.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

bibliothekarin said:


> Has anyone gotten their gift certificate for their Limerick yet?



I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## mariposa08

New things on the mzw site.  Lots of new styles without pleats.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> New things on the mzw site.  Lots of new styles without pleats.


yea i was just looking at that im kinda liking Daisy


----------



## mariposa08

The gunmetal back pack is already showing low stock.


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> yea i was just looking at that im kinda liking Daisy



Agreed.  That's the only one that caught my eye.  Love the 3 zippered pockets.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Agreed.  That's the only one that caught my eye.  Love the 3 zippered pockets.


yea also i like the long shoulder strap which would go nicely over heavy winter coats


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

for some reason to me it doesnt look as rich looking and well made as their other bags i dont know if its just me


----------



## Tuuli35

bibliothekarin said:


> Most of my bags are very different, but I have a black Kate with gold hardware and a black Bianca with silver hardware.  And a black moto Julie.   Also two medium-sized metros: Butterfly and navy/black color block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten their gift certificate for their Limerick yet?



Nope.


----------



## renza

I like the Pippa as a little casual crossbody, and the gunmetal oxford is cool (maybe in a Metro Tote). But yeah, the flat nylon without pleats generally makes their brand look cheaper and less unique I think.


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> for some reason to me it doesnt look as rich looking and well made as their other bags i dont know if its just me




yeah much more streamlined.  not as many pretty features.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what do you guys think of the mini Jane the knew "Jaine" with shoulder straps


----------



## Minne Bags

tua said:


> what do you guys think of the mini Jane the knew "Jaine" with shoulder straps




I was just coming to post that I think it looks adorable. I love the black moto. Gah! Too bad I'm trying to be good this year. LOL.  I wonder how much it'll hold. I'm guessing it's smaller than the baby Jane, right?


----------



## mariposa08

I am loving the better pictures with the top view of the inside.


----------



## mariposa08

Janie looks a lot like the Clara, just a tad smaller.


----------



## Reba

The Janie looks even smaller than the flat pocket Kara, which I thought was too small. Love the style, but practical?  Then all the other plain flat bags...a little boring. I think I will hold on to all my current MZW bags (vs selling on eBay or giving away). I was thinking of changing things up a bit, but I might regret that.


----------



## Reba

Janie is very close to Clara in style, but those dimensions make a big difference!  Every inch you take away adds up...and it's in both directions...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Janie is very close to Clara in style, but those dimensions make a big difference!  Every inch you take away adds up...and it's in both directions...



Totally agree.  I was shocked to see the handle drop is even shorter than Clara's which I think is really short.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Totally agree.  I was shocked to see the handle drop is even shorter than Clara's which I think is really short.




Too bad. They should just ask us. We know what we want; and it isn't flat pockets or micro-mini's (skirts or bags)!


----------



## Tuuli35

Tuuli35 said:


> Nope.




Edit: just got it


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Tuuli35 said:


> Edit: just got it



Me too.

As for the new stock...sigh. The Janie is cute but I think too small (I'll just get a Paige...). I do like the Daisy. But GIVE ME PLEATS!


----------



## lovemybabes

mariposa08 said:


> Agreed.  That's the only one that caught my eye.  Love the 3 zippered pockets.



I like Daisy as well. 

The pockets are cool. I don't love the color though. More colors, I may buy. 

I like the Allegra, but not the color combo. I would love it in some of the colors already out. For a small bag, it is nice. 

I do hope that my three favorites (Hayley, Belle, and Kate) continue to stay put, with new colors. If they were to get rid of those, I would be upset.


----------



## mariposa08

Bag arrived and it looks like it's the same plum.  I'm in love.


----------



## lovemybabes

mariposa08 said:


> Bag arrived and it looks like it's the same plum.  I'm in love.



This is a gorgeous bag. The lining is SO cute! I love your tassels!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> Bag arrived and it looks like it's the same plum.  I'm in love.



You found an older plum frankie?!!!! Where???! It's gorgeoys! Enjoy enjoy enjoy


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> Bag arrived and it looks like it's the same plum.  I'm in love.


Wowza that is gorgeous. More pics please!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the new bags...the Rome is terrific, love Allegra too. Janie is completely adorable but too small for me. I will be getting the new black/blue Rome. I love my black perf leather Rome. Awesome, awesome bucket bag. 

Allegra is SO cool...but probably not big enough for me for everyday. 

I am so excited by the Bedford-leather combo! So glad to see them doing new things.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Bag arrived and it looks like it's the same plum.  I'm in love.


Congrats!! Isn't it great? It is one of my early MZs, and I still completely adore it.


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the new bags...the Rome is terrific, love Allegra too. Janie is completely adorable but too small for me. I will be getting the new black/blue Rome. I love my black perf leather Rome. Awesome, awesome bucket bag.
> 
> Allegra is SO cool...but probably not big enough for me for everyday.
> 
> I am so excited by the Bedford-leather combo! So glad to see them doing new things.


I always find it difficult to determine size from the pics, but Allegra reminds me of my Mini Frida, which I love. Allegra is better in that it has a zip top, but I like the fringe on Frida.

I also think Janie is cute, but I have a Clara so don't really have the need for it. 

Overall I feel a little underwhelmed by pre-spring. Styles seem somewhat derivative of previous seasons (Frida/Mini Frida - Allegra; Georgie - Dede; Stevie - Pippa). I might feel differently when colors come out. Goes without saying that they're all still lovely bags!

I got my limerick GC. Anyone know if there's a minimum to use it?


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I am loving the better pictures with the top view of the inside.




Yeah, that was always a silly omission in my opinion!


----------



## estrie

tua said:


> for some reason to me it doesnt look as rich looking and well made as their other bags i dont know if its just me




Lately i see a lot of bags with good pockets on the outside but are all flat and it's so uninteresting to me. These new bags are minimalist but don't make me go wow either.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Yeah, that was always a silly omission in my opinion!


Completely agree.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> I always find it difficult to determine size from the pics, but Allegra reminds me of my Mini Frida, which I love. Allegra is better in that it has a zip top, but I like the fringe on Frida.
> 
> I also think Janie is cute, but I have a Clara so don't really have the need for it.
> 
> Overall I feel a little underwhelmed by pre-spring. Styles seem somewhat derivative of previous seasons (Frida/Mini Frida - Allegra; Georgie - Dede; Stevie - Pippa). I might feel differently when colors come out. Goes without saying that they're all still lovely bags!
> 
> I got my limerick GC. Anyone know if there's a minimum to use it?


I think you can put the gc toward any purchase.


----------



## LuvAllBags

In my excitement over the larger bags last night, I didn't notice the Pippa. It looks like a terrific little cross-body. I have a very similar Fossil bag that has become my travel staple for places like NYC and other big cities when I want to be hands-free and carry only the necessities. The multiple compartments in an accordian style helps a tiny bag hold a lot in a very organized way...this is so expensive for a tiny bag, but I bet it's fantastic.


----------



## dcblam

Popping in to give the Janie some good lovin' 

Am still delighted that MZ has finally come around to realize that some peeps need smaller bags!  For YEARS I only bought travel bags, wallets or small accessories from them cuz their every day bags were too big for my needs.  Happy that they are still appealing to a wide variety of "bag people".

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you can put the gc toward any purchase.



Yup. I bought a tassel with mine


----------



## Hirisa

For those of you who received a limerick gc, may I ask how you were notified? I submitted a limerick well before the deadline and haven't heard back.


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> For those of you who received a limerick gc, may I ask how you were notified? I submitted a limerick well before the deadline and haven't heard back.



I got an email last night with a code on it. Maybe they're putting emails out in groups? I'm sure you'll get it soon!


----------



## Hirisa

madgratess said:


> I got an email last night with a code on it. Maybe they're putting emails out in groups? I'm sure you'll get it soon!



Thanks for the reply! I'm so excited to actually be rewarded for my horrible poetry!


----------



## lovemybabes

Hirisa said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm so excited to actually be rewarded for my horrible poetry!



Check your Spam folder!!  Just in case.


----------



## lovemybabes

mariposa08 said:


> yeah much more streamlined.  not as many pretty features.



Agreed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Popping in to give the Janie some good lovin'
> 
> Am still delighted that MZ has finally come around to realize that some peeps need smaller bags!  For YEARS I only bought travel bags, wallets or small accessories from them cuz their every day bags were too big for my needs.  Happy that they are still appealing to a wide variety of "bag people".
> 
> Variety is the spice of life!


Agree!!! Love seeing more variety in their product set! Also loving the evolution in their design...although I do not want pleated pockets to go away, I like many aspects of the new items...larger variety of sizes, mixing of nylon & leather, and new types of shoulder straps and hardware. I will admit that some of my older style bags are beginning to look dated to me when compared to the new styles...but I still adore them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just got the extra 10% off sale email...is that tempting anyone? I recommend the Katherine wallet if you need a new one. I generally dislike wallets that fold down, but Katherine is really great. The Tin Lexi with neon interior is still there too. Love that neon.


----------



## missmiu

Does anyone know when they will release new colors?


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> Wowza that is gorgeous. More pics please!



Thank you!

Here's another picture


----------



## mariposa08

missmiu said:


> Does anyone know when they will release new colors?



Usually in February and March


----------



## missmiu

mariposa08 said:


> Usually in February and March



Thank you! I received my limerick gift card and it says that it expires in March. I don't see anything I want right now, so hopefully they will release something I want by then.


----------



## carrieongrove

Does anyone have a Cleo? I had no interest until I saw it IRL and was surprised how much I liked it. Between the 10% off and the $25 GC, it would be $150. A bit tempting. And I love that Bordeaux. 

Just wondering if anyone has any input. Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Carrie, someone here got it...dc blam maybe...I remember reading whoever it was, that they loved...


----------



## Reba

Chelsea Tote in Liquid Silver on Nordstrom's....a little weird


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Chelsea Tote in Liquid Silver on Nordstrom's....a little weird



When you zoom over it the fabric looks scratched all over the place to me.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> When you zoom over it the fabric looks scratched all over the place to me.




I noticed that...a rumpled tin-foil bag...I'll pass...LOL


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I noticed that...a rumpled tin-foil bag...I'll pass...LOL



Yeah I'll pass too.  ha!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Carrie, someone here got it...dc blam maybe...I remember reading whoever it was, that they loved...


Yes, thank you for reminding me! Pics look great. The Nordie's floral Metro arrives tomorrow so decisions will have to be made soon!


----------



## lovemybabes

Reba said:


> Chelsea Tote in Liquid Silver on Nordstrom's....a little weird



The scratches just stand out so much, I wouldn't buy that. 

Even just brushing up against wool would make it scratch, I bet.


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> Yes, thank you for reminding me! Pics look great. The Nordie's floral Metro arrives tomorrow so decisions will have to be made soon!



YES - Me!!!!!!

I LOVE the Cleo.  The overall design, color and ease of use.  AND, I can get my hand fan in there as well.  LOVE the outside pockets where I can put my phone in the flap side, my keys in the zippered compartment with other stuff.  Remember that I don't carry much, don't need to haul stuff to commute/work, etc.  AND, I thought I may not like the width of the strap, thinking it might be too wide - but it doesn't bother me a bit.  Let me know if you have any concerns and I'll do my best to address them.

I too have the Nordies floral metro.  Use it when I'm hauling stuff - weekend away, etc.  For the way I use my bags - hands down the Cleo will get TONS more use.


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> YES - Me!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE the Cleo.  The overall design, color and ease of use.  AND, I can get my hand fan in there as well.  LOVE the outside pockets where I can put my phone in the flap side, my keys in the zippered compartment with other stuff.  Remember that I don't carry much, don't need to haul stuff to commute/work, etc.  AND, I thought I may not like the width of the strap, thinking it might be too wide - but it doesn't bother me a bit.  Let me know if you have any concerns and I'll do my best to address them.
> 
> I too have the Nordies floral metro.  Use it when I'm hauling stuff - weekend away, etc.  For the way I use my bags - hands down the Cleo will get TONS more use.


Thank you!! I, too, don't tend to carry a lot of stuff (at least not every day) so think it might be good for me. Plus I think it's supercute! 

Quick question...what size wallet do you carry? That's one thing that concerns me. I have a Katherine and like a continental wallet in general.


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> Thank you!! I, too, don't tend to carry a lot of stuff (at least not every day) so think it might be good for me. Plus I think it's supercute!
> 
> Quick question...what size wallet do you carry? That's one thing that concerns me. I have a Katherine and like a continental wallet in general.



LOL - I was getting ready this AM after posting my last message and realized I didn't address this issue!  Katherine will fit, BUT you have to angle it in/out and it will be a total pain. My Bobbi wallet, forget about it!  Alas, that's why I have my acid yellow GRETA!  I am usually not one to change out my wallets, but do so when carrying smaller bags or whatever Hamish style I may be using as a clutch.  Heck, sometimes I just toss my credit/insurance/id cards into the bag and just GO!

Hope this helps.  Honestly, I thought that the "mouth" of the bag would be too restrictive and you may find this to be the case for you, but it's totally worth a slight inconvenience at times - not always.

I too think that they bag is beyond super cute 

AND, looks like we are so simpatico on stuff.....have you checked out the Bobbi wallet?

I thought I could not love a wallet more than my Cobalt Katherine........as I love the Continental style as well.  But Bobbi is REALLY making a run for the best wallet ever!


----------



## carrieongrove

dcblam said:


> LOL - I was getting ready this AM after posting my last message and realized I didn't address this issue!  Katherine will fit, BUT you have to angle it in/out and it will be a total pain. My Bobbi wallet, forget about it!  Alas, that's why I have my acid yellow GRETA!  I am usually not one to change out my wallets, but do so when carrying smaller bags or whatever Hamish style I may be using as a clutch.  Heck, sometimes I just toss my credit/insurance/id cards into the bag and just GO!
> 
> Hope this helps.  Honestly, I thought that the "mouth" of the bag would be too restrictive and you may find this to be the case for you, but it's totally worth a slight inconvenience at times - not always.
> 
> I too think that they bag is beyond super cute
> 
> AND, looks like we are so simpatico on stuff.....have you checked out the Bobbi wallet?
> 
> I thought I could not love a wallet more than my Cobalt Katherine........as I love the Continental style as well.  But Bobbi is REALLY making a run for the best wallet ever!


Thanks for the detailed reply. Katherine fits into Stevie perfectly, without having to angle, but I can't quite get my head around the dimensions of Cleo. I figured it's a bit shorter but obv has more depth. Anyway, I could totally live with angling it in!

Re Bobbi, I love the look but two things keep my heart closer to Katherine: 1) I'm not a fan of zip-around wallets (OTOH I love the fringe - same as on my Stevie and Mini Frida and I also have Fringe Ivy - carrying today!) but don't like a zipper when having to access a wallet and 2) this will sound crazy but I don't like the excess space at the bottom of the billfold. The bills get kind of shuffled a bit. I like when bills fit nicely a la Katherine. And, yes...I am just a bit Type A!


----------



## carrieongrove

OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.







Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...






Retain or return?

Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.


----------



## Tuuli35

I think it would be gorgeous with some pretty solid colors.


----------



## dcblam

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retain or return?
> 
> Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.




It IS pretty....and since it's NORDIES, you are not pressed to return quickly.  I can totally see this being the perfect accessory for solid colored clothing.  Play around with it a bit to see if it fits in your wardrobe.  And oh, this floral I don't have - I have the other one, cannot remember the name - Floral Oxford - that came out last March at Nordies and on the MZ website.


----------



## Reba

^Carrie, I agree, it's Nordstrom, you can take your time deciding. Will probably be easier with Spring/Summer wardrobe. So pretty, but I know what you mean, sometimes you love a pattern but too OCD to just wear it unless it is perfect with outfit. If you are like that, then maybe you need to mull it over.


----------



## lovemybabes

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retain or return?
> 
> Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.



THIS is beautiful. I would keep for awhile.  Such a beautiful floral bag, and I am not a fan of floral anything. LOL!! It is beautiful, and fun!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retain or return?
> 
> Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.


It is really beautiful. I vote keep and wear with solids. It is a stunner!


----------



## ms p

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely...



This is seriously pretty! I love the nordies pics and your pics . May I check the interior is solid black or ? I feel it's a nice bag for jeans and tee sort of casual wear


----------



## dcooney4

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retain or return?
> 
> Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.



I like it, but do you wear more patterns or solid clothing?


----------



## eiiv

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retain or return?
> 
> Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.


I would keep it. Although this is coming from a person who would sometimes wear her floral metro (the older version) with prints on her clothing. But I'm not too bothered, even though I'm aware that they are clashing with each other. Haha.

(virgin post here. I'm starting to dabble in other subforums other than my fav. Hello!)


----------



## carrieongrove

Thanks everyone for your input!

My clothing is probably split half and half between patterns and solids, but I'm leaning toward keeping it. It's just such a beautiful, striking pattern to me. I feel like I could make it work. For the moment though, it's still in the closet. Going to try it tonight with different clothing. We'll see...

ETA: I have no idea why the photos are upside down on some screens! I posted on a Mac and they looked fine, but noticed this morning on my iPad that they were upside down. Weird!


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> OMG the Nordie's Floral Metro is gorgeous!!! My gut feeling was that I'd return it, but it is so much prettier IRL! Color is richer and flowers are discernible. So lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is when you put it with clothing. This is what I wore to work today. Not so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retain or return?
> 
> Leaning toward retain and just being conscious to wear solids when I carry.



oh it's sooooo pretty!  I hope you keep it!


----------



## carrieongrove

ms p said:


> This is seriously pretty! I love the nordies pics and your pics . May I check the interior is solid black or ? I feel it's a nice bag for jeans and tee sort of casual wear


Thank you!! Yes, the interior is floral, too!


----------



## HOOKed on bags

I'd keep it too! So pretty! And I think it would like awesome with stripes too, as well as solids. Would make a neat contrast...


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Small Metro in Metallic Garnet



Very pretty!


----------



## Suestua

What exactly is the true color of the Garnet Metro bag?  The site make it look like a peachy pink, but the color garnet is red, yes?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Will there be a Winter Sale part 2 i have my eye on the clove color


----------



## carrieongrove

Suestua said:


> What exactly is the true color of the Garnet Metro bag?  The site make it look like a peachy pink, but the color garnet is red, yes?


To me, calling it Garnet is misleading. It's definitely more pink - salmon? - IRL.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> To me, calling it Garnet is misleading. It's definitely more pink - salmon? - IRL.



Agreed. Not sure I would say salmon, but I definitely wouldn't say garnet. Unquestionably pink. Lemme take some pics...


----------



## NicoleByTheLake




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

its a very pretty color from ur pics it looks more of pinkish-red to me


----------



## mariposa08

NicoleByTheLake said:


> View attachment 2870049
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870058



very pretty! thanks for the pictures.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

tua said:


> its a very pretty color from ur pics it looks more of pinkish-red to me



Thanks, yes! I'd lead toward maybe "magenta" if I had to pick one word, I guess? It's definitely pretty, and I think my pics give an accurate idea since I took them from more- and less-shiny angles. The quilting and the shimmer give the color some nice depth.


----------



## lovemybabes

OH it is really pretty. It seems like a washed out red, pink like.  I want it. LOL!!


----------



## Suestua

carrieongrove said:


> To me, calling it Garnet is misleading. It's definitely more pink - salmon? - IRL.



Thanks. I went ahead and got the small Metro. I've been wanting one for awhile now.


----------



## Suestua

NicoleByTheLake said:


> View attachment 2870049
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870058



Very pretty.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Thank you!! Yes, the interior is floral, too!




Did you decide on your Metro?  I was looking at your photo...thinking that work outfit would look great with Bourdeux Cleo for your personal items, and then maybe work papers/tablet etc in Gunmetal Britt &#128521;.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Will there be a Winter Sale part 2 i have my eye on the clove color




I wish...maybe not until Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Did you decide on your Metro?  I was looking at your photo...thinking that work outfit would look great with Bourdeux Cleo for your personal items, and then maybe work papers/tablet etc in Gunmetal Britt &#128521;.


Totally! I agree!! 

But OMG I'm in Metro agony at the moment! Drifting asleep last night and thinking that I was going to return it because it's not all that practical and I don't *need* it. Woke up this morning and looked at it with today's outfit (jeans and cardigan) and naturally fell back in love! It's just so pretty. And in a not all that important but a personal point, it makes me think of my daughter since her middle name is Rose. So...I'm still in limbo.

OTOH I can't get Cleo if I keep the Metro so that's floating in my head somewhere.

Lastly I'm a bit bitter that the limerick GC is only good until end of March (which I didn't even notice until someone on the board pointed it out - thank you!). Not that it's all that much money but it's the psychological aspect of missing out on a deal.

So I'm trying to focus on work instead. Not going all that well, clearly...


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

They just put a few things back in sale that had been missing -- I snagged an Anthracite Bea. SOOOO happy, I was really kicking myself yesterday for not snapping one up now that black is the only color left for Bea.


----------



## carrieongrove

NicoleByTheLake said:


> They just put a few things back in sale that had been missing -- I snagged an Anthracite Bea. SOOOO happy, I was really kicking myself yesterday for not snapping one up now that black is the only color left for Bea.


Oooh! Love Anthracite Bea!!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> Oooh! Love Anthracite Bea!!



My Prussian blue Bea will have a sister. Ahhhh so psyched.

I was also seriously tempted by the tomato Bellport tote.  I don't feel like I can justify yet another tote, but man do I love that color.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Totally! I agree!!
> 
> But OMG I'm in Metro agony at the moment! Drifting asleep last night and thinking that I was going to return it because it's not all that practical and I don't *need* it. Woke up this morning and looked at it with today's outfit (jeans and cardigan) and naturally fell back in love! It's just so pretty. And in a not all that important but a personal point, it makes me think of my daughter since her middle name is Rose. So...I'm still in limbo.
> 
> OTOH I can't get Cleo if I keep the Metro so that's floating in my head somewhere.
> 
> Lastly I'm a bit bitter that the limerick GC is only good until end of March (which I didn't even notice until someone on the board pointed it out - thank you!). Not that it's all that much money but it's the psychological aspect of missing out on a deal.
> 
> So I'm trying to focus on work instead. Not going all that well, clearly...




I hear absolute perfect Mother's Day gift shopping pre-done for hubby in that daughter's middle name Rose tote. Wrap it up in some pretty paper, and tell him you have done him yet another favor. Then, go get that Cleo with the gift card....it's a win-win!


----------



## nyshopaholic

carrieongrove said:


> To me, calling it Garnet is misleading. It's definitely more pink - salmon? - IRL.



+1 - I agree it is definitely more of a pearlescent salmon color with pink undertones (no reds or oranges).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

omg i just purchased the Anthracite Bea I really hope I like this bag bc i haven't even seen in real life. I have a Jane and Baby Jane from these two which size does the Bea is most similar to does anybody know?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I think i purchased the last Bea bc now it says out of stock


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> I hear absolute perfect Mother's Day gift shopping pre-done for hubby in that daughter's middle name Rose tote. Wrap it up in some pretty paper, and tell him you have done him yet another favor. Then, go get that Cleo with the gift card....it's a win-win!


Not sure what hubby would think, but *I* think it's genius!!


----------



## carrieongrove

NicoleByTheLake said:


> My Prussian blue Bea will have a sister. Ahhhh so psyched.
> 
> I was also seriously tempted by the tomato Bellport tote.  I don't feel like I can justify yet another tote, but man do I love that color.


That Prussian Blue is one of the colors I regret not getting. LOVE it. Enjoy the Bea sisters!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

tua said:


> omg i just purchased the Anthracite Bea I really hope I like this bag bc i haven't even seen in real life. I have a Jane and Baby Jane from these two which size does the Bea is most similar to does anybody know?



Hmm, the shape is so different it's kind of hard to compare. I guess maybe more like the Baby Jane than the Jane. But more east-west. I don't actually own any Janes or I would take a comparison shot.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> That Prussian Blue is one of the colors I regret not getting. LOVE it. Enjoy the Bea sisters!



Thank you! Yes, I was very wise not to miss out on Prussian blue. Wish I had more than one item in it.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Since I've now spent the afternoon thinking about "missing out" on colors...I got the tomato Bellport tote! Oops! 

But I just know the leather is going to be so luscious...


----------



## mariposa08

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Since I've now spent the afternoon thinking about "missing out" on colors...I got the tomato Bellport tote! Oops!
> 
> But I just know the leather is going to be so luscious...



I bet that will be gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## mariposa08

TGIF!!

What bag is everyone carrying today/this weekend?


----------



## carrieongrove

Fringe Ivy today! Loving it btw. Really glad I purchased.


----------



## mariposa08

Plum Frankie with black bedford Ingrid and acid yellow tassels.


----------



## bibliothekarin

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Since I've now spent the afternoon thinking about "missing out" on colors...I got the tomato Bellport tote! Oops!
> 
> But I just know the leather is going to be so luscious...



Congrats!  Please post pics of it if you get the chance...


----------



## bibliothekarin

mariposa08 said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> What bag is everyone carrying today/this weekend?



Black Kate!  Used her all last week, changed for one day this week, and missed her so much I changed back!

Gorgeous Frankie,btw, *mariposa08*.


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> Plum Frankie with black bedford Ingrid and acid yellow tassels.


Absolutely, incredibly gorgeous!!! Love it all


----------



## mothbeast

mariposa08 said:


> Plum Frankie with black bedford Ingrid and acid yellow tassels.



That is lovely. Do you have photos of the inside of the Ingrid you can share? 
How do you like it?

I may need to replace my old one eventually.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Plum Frankie with black bedford Ingrid and acid yellow tassels.


very pretty love that color


----------



## Reba

Nordstrom website seems to be breaking down categories...separating Mocha bags out...getting ready to mark them down?   I predicted something similar before...just saying.


----------



## mariposa08

mothbeast said:


> That is lovely. Do you have photos of the inside of the Ingrid you can share?
> How do you like it?
> 
> I may need to replace my old one eventually.



I'll take some pictures.

I like it a lot. It's a little bumpy and feels a bit stuffed even though I don't think I have too much in it.  It holds a TON though and I can fit it inside the zipper pocket on the inside of my bags which I'm really happy about.  There is a zipper for coins and there is a zipper pocket for dollar bills which I love too.


----------



## mariposa08

mothbeast said:


> That is lovely. Do you have photos of the inside of the Ingrid you can share?
> How do you like it?
> 
> I may need to replace my old one eventually.



inside a bag






you can see the zipper pocket for bills







card slots


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> inside a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the zipper pocket for bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card slots


i really like that wallet alot very cute and functional I had my eye on it ever since i saw it on mzw website during the holiday season


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> inside a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the zipper pocket for bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card slots


wow, that is very different than my cobalt leather ingrid - mine doesn't have that extra card-holder flap, nor the zipper pocket for bills. looks great! wonder how bulky i'd make it with that extra card part, though.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Nordstrom website seems to be breaking down categories...separating Mocha bags out...getting ready to mark them down?   I predicted something similar before...just saying.


Nice! I think you might be right (again). I wonder why they do that.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

mariposa08 said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> What bag is everyone carrying today/this weekend?




Pony print small metro tote! With my black mirror charm:




I'll post pics of my new items when they arrive. Hopefully next week!


----------



## mothbeast

Wow. THat is totally different from the old ingrid. 

Thanks. I don't think I've seen shots of the interior around.


----------



## justpeachy4397

There's a coal belle listed on the bay.. For nearly $100 over retail (advent sale price) &#128566;


----------



## justpeachy4397

I ordered and received the Janie for my mom (she has and loves the Paige). I haven't opened the box yet (kind of waiting for her!) but will share thoughts once we see it!


----------



## estrie

justpeachy4397 said:


> There's a coal belle listed on the bay.. For nearly $100 over retail (advent sale price) &#128566;




Yeah, I am watching it but that price bump offends me a little  Not that it isn't worth it, I just know the advent price.


----------



## justwatchin

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Pony print small metro tote! With my black mirror charm:
> 
> View attachment 2871873
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my new items when they arrive. Hopefully next week!



Very cute print!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

A few Espresso, Midnight, Seagull, Fern options back in sale!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

estrie said:


> Yeah, I am watching it but that price bump offends me a little  Not that it isn't worth it, I just know the advent price.




Agree


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> My Prussian blue Bea will have a sister. Ahhhh so psyched.
> 
> I was also seriously tempted by the tomato Bellport tote.  I don't feel like I can justify yet another tote, but man do I love that color.


I agree...that tomato color is fantastic. I considered that too.

Congrats on the Anthracite Bea! Anthracite is a terrific color. I am so glad that I grabbed Jane in the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Since I've now spent the afternoon thinking about "missing out" on colors...I got the tomato Bellport tote! Oops!
> 
> But I just know the leather is going to be so luscious...


Congrats - post pics!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> omg i just purchased the Anthracite Bea I really hope I like this bag bc i haven't even seen in real life. I have a Jane and Baby Jane from these two which size does the Bea is most similar to does anybody know?


It is between the two...smaller than Jane, but larger than Baby Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> A few Espresso, Midnight, Seagull, Fern options back in sale!!!


Ugh - I missed some great things!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> It is between the two...smaller than Jane, but larger than Baby Jane.


Thank you. That's perfect I feel as Jane is a lil too big for me but baby Jane a tad too small hopefully I really like the brea patiently waiting for its arrival


----------



## mariposa08

Last call for the sale should be coming. It looks like they discounted the sale page a little more.


----------



## lovemybabes

mariposa08 said:


> inside a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the zipper pocket for bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card slots



I love this wallet. So much room, in a tiny little package!!


----------



## Suestua

Anyone have the Rome tote? I'm considering it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Suestua said:


> Anyone have the Rome tote? I'm considering it.


I have the Perf Leather Rome. I like it! However I am sure the nylon version is different...it has all of the great MZ pockets. The leather does not. I am considering the Bedford version too.


----------



## Suestua

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the Perf Leather Rome. I like it! However I am sure the nylon version is different...it has all of the great MZ pockets. The leather does not. I am considering the Bedford version too.



Thanks, I'm considering the Steel Bedford.  Now just trying to convince dh lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Suestua said:


> Thanks, I'm considering the Steel Bedford.  Now just trying to convince dh lol


Good luck!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

some new arrivals on MZW website for Valentines


----------



## lovemybabes

Love the Hamish, and the black Heart & Arrow charm.


----------



## secot

Does anybody have the leather Jeni? I am really considering it and would love to hear some reviews about it.


----------



## Reba

Tiger Eye and Royal Blue...new colors are on Nordstrom.  Good pics of just how small Janie is too. Was hoping it was bigger than that.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Got my mother a black Janie and it's ah-dorable. Too small for me, but it's a cute mini bag that would look great on a petite person.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Tiger Eye and Royal Blue...new colors are on Nordstrom.  Good pics of just how small Janie is too. Was hoping it was bigger than that.


thanks i had to check them out and not too impressed maybe they look better in real life


----------



## eurasiangirl

Valentines Day items up on MZ site


----------



## mariposa08

Some of those vday items went fast!  

Janie would be perfect for my 4 year old.........


----------



## charleneh328

I mostly blame this thread for newfound MZ Wallace obsession. I am so excited!!! I just won an ebay auction for a Kingsport gray Hayley. It's so gorgeous. I can't wait until it gets here!!!!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

The Tomato Bellport Tote arrived today (still waiting on Anthracite Bea) and I love it! Smaller than I expected, and there are more features than the description indicated so I wanted to share. 

First, it arrived with the sides tucked in and creased in, sort of liked a cinched-in Neverfull. Personally, this look is more to my taste than the "winged" version they show on the site, and I hope I can get the bag to stay this way. 




Inside, there's an attached pouch (permanently attached, similar to my JF tote) as well as a slip pocket on either side of the main opening (sweet!).







Here's a shot with the sides pulled out. 




And one more tucked in. The MZ Wallave hangtag is actually a mirror charm! Again, sweet!




Not sure how well any of these show the color. I missed my chance at natural light until tomorrow. I'll take some more in the morning, with mod shots and a size comparison to the JF. 

I'm so happy though. Especially with the smallish size. I no longer feel like this doubles the functionality of my other bags!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

OMG they need to stop adding more odds and ends to sale...


----------



## estrie

NicoleByTheLake said:


> The Tomato Bellport Tote arrived today (still waiting on Anthracite Bea) and I love it! Smaller than I expected, and there are more features than the description indicated so I wanted to share.
> 
> First, it arrived with the sides tucked in and creased in, sort of liked a cinched-in Neverfull. Personally, this look is more to my taste than the "winged" version they show on the site, and I hope I can get the bag to stay this way.
> 
> View attachment 2876105
> 
> 
> Inside, there's an attached pouch (permanently attached, similar to my JF tote) as well as a slip pocket on either side of the main opening (sweet!).
> 
> View attachment 2876108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876110
> 
> 
> Here's a shot with the sides pulled out.
> 
> View attachment 2876112
> 
> 
> And one more tucked in. The MZ Wallave hangtag is actually a mirror charm! Again, sweet!
> 
> View attachment 2876113
> 
> 
> Not sure how well any of these show the color. I missed my chance at natural light until tomorrow. I'll take some more in the morning, with mod shots and a size comparison to the JF.
> 
> I'm so happy though. Especially with the smallish size. I no longer feel like this doubles the functionality of my other bags!




Oh wow, this is great! Congrats on a gorgeous bag and with more nice touches than advertised. I also like the look of it folded in like that. You've definitely helped me see the bag in a newer light, thank you for sharing!


----------



## carrieongrove

estrie said:


> Oh wow, this is great! Congrats on a gorgeous bag and with more nice touches than advertised. I also like the look of it folded in like that. You've definitely helped me see the bag in a newer light, thank you for sharing!


Ditto! Love it!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Some of those vday items went fast!
> 
> Janie would be perfect for my 4 year old.........




So true..I was thinking in that blue it so looks like a really expensive little girl's bag...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NicoleByTheLake said:


> The Tomato Bellport Tote arrived today (still waiting on Anthracite Bea) and I love it! Smaller than I expected, and there are more features than the description indicated so I wanted to share.
> 
> First, it arrived with the sides tucked in and creased in, sort of liked a cinched-in Neverfull. Personally, this look is more to my taste than the "winged" version they show on the site, and I hope I can get the bag to stay this way.
> 
> View attachment 2876105
> 
> 
> Inside, there's an attached pouch (permanently attached, similar to my JF tote) as well as a slip pocket on either side of the main opening (sweet!).
> 
> View attachment 2876108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876110
> 
> 
> Here's a shot with the sides pulled out.
> 
> View attachment 2876112
> 
> 
> And one more tucked in. The MZ Wallave hangtag is actually a mirror charm! Again, sweet!
> 
> View attachment 2876113
> 
> 
> Not sure how well any of these show the color. I missed my chance at natural light until tomorrow. I'll take some more in the morning, with mod shots and a size comparison to the JF.
> 
> I'm so happy though. Especially with the smallish size. I no longer feel like this doubles the functionality of my other bags!


Very cute tote and that color is so pretty


----------



## virginiaboots

I was thinking those v-day things were going to fly - I have the same hamish from last year and just busted it out again today. Those charms and clutches are pretty cute. I'm thinking limerick gift card!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

charleneh328 said:


> I mostly blame this thread for newfound MZ Wallace obsession. I am so excited!!! I just won an ebay auction for a Kingsport gray Hayley. It's so gorgeous. I can't wait until it gets here!!!!


congrats on ur hayley.. im pretty new to mzw too and just added my 5 bag thanks to this thread for my obsession with this brand as i have 3 more items on my wishlist


----------



## estrie

virginiaboots said:


> I was thinking those v-day things were going to fly - I have the same hamish from last year and just busted it out again today. Those charms and clutches are pretty cute. I'm thinking limerick gift card!




Oh I get it now, there was a Hamish and it sold out before I even saw it! Haha, I was wondering what Hamish people were talking about. That is indeed really fast!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Tomato Bellport tote, part 2: the enlightening. 

I loaded the Bellport up for me to start using right away and took some photos in the morning sun. I think these capture the color really well--a true red. Really, just like a tomato. 







Inside--I noticed last night MZW says this has "two tablet slip pockets," so I put my iPad in one and a trade paperback in the other. In real life, I'd probably use one for my phone and one for my kindle or a book. 




I've got a wallet, card case, giant sunglasses case, cosmetics pouch, and a few other things in there. Not a ton of stuff but plenty of room for my daily items. 

Size comparisons: my floral JF Tote is much more short and squat, pony print Small Metro is similar. Black bag is a large Sutton.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

One more--mod shots. I'm 5'2", 135 lbs













Wings out!


----------



## dcooney4

NicoleByTheLake- the bag looks great on you. I did not realize it had pockets in it. I also like the strap drop on it.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

dcooney4 said:


> NicoleByTheLake- the bag looks great on you. I did not realize it had pockets in it. I also like the strap drop on it.




Thank you! It's perfect for shoulder carry. I had my big bulky peacoat on outside as well and it wasn't the least bit of struggle to keep this on my shoulder. 

The straps are a bit thin though, so I don't think you'd want to let this get too heavy.


----------



## jwrightmc

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Tomato Bellport tote, part 2: the enlightening.
> 
> I loaded the Bellport up for me to start using right away and took some photos in the morning sun. I think these capture the color really well--a true red. Really, just like a tomato.
> 
> View attachment 2876597
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876598
> 
> 
> Inside--I noticed last night MZW says this has "two tablet slip pockets," so I put my iPad in one and a trade paperback in the other. In real life, I'd probably use one for my phone and one for my kindle or a book.
> 
> View attachment 2876599
> 
> 
> I've got a wallet, card case, giant sunglasses case, cosmetics pouch, and a few other things in there. Not a ton of stuff but plenty of room for my daily items.
> 
> Size comparisons: my floral JF Tote is much more short and squat, pony print Small Metro is similar. Black bag is a large Sutton.
> 
> View attachment 2876600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876601
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876602


Boy, that tote is so much prettier IRL!!  Congrats!  Simce it is leather, how is the weight?  That's the thing I would have to watch.  Love this color!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Thank you! I agree it is much nicer IRL; I am trying to help out MZW by sharing how nice it really is, since they fail to, LOL!

Empty, the bag does have some weight to it. My kitchen scale says about 750g, or around 1.65 lbs. I can't vouch for the accuracy of that but it sounds about right based on feel.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> So true..I was thinking in that blue it so looks like a really expensive little girl's bag...



Yes plus the shimmery leather.  My daughter would love it and she would look adorable with it.  LOL


----------



## dcooney4

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Thank you! I agree it is much nicer IRL; I am trying to help out MZW by sharing how nice it really is, since they fail to, LOL!
> 
> Empty, the bag does have some weight to it. My kitchen scale says about 750g, or around 1.65 lbs. I can't vouch for the accuracy of that but it sounds about right based on feel.



Thank you for weighing it. That would have been my next question.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

is the Steel Bedford color from AW 2014? how is this different from the Anthracite color does anybody have any of these two colors in their collection?


----------



## estrie

tua said:


> is the Steel Bedford color from AW 2014? how is this different from the Anthracite color does anybody have any of these two colors in their collection?




There is the current Steel Bedford from A/W 2014 (corrected), and then there was a Steel Bedford from I think Winter 2013... Probably not 2012? I recently got a Belle of the latter (older) from eBay and the nylon is slightly different compared to my Coal Jane Tote, which to my eyes from the pictures appears to be the same materials as the current Steel Bedford bags in new styles. The Belle has a touch of brown in it. Will try for a picture later. 

I'll let someone else speak to anthracite.

*edit (second)* Older Steel was older than 2013. Someone else will definitely know when it was out. It might have been 2011! Time really flies...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

estrie said:


> There is the current Steel Bedford from A/W 2014 (corrected), and then there was a Steel Bedford from I think Winter 2013... Probably not 2012? I recently got a Belle of the latter (older) from eBay and the nylon is slightly different compared to my Coal Jane Tote, which to my eyes from the pictures appears to be the same materials as the current Steel Bedford bags in new styles. The Belle has a touch of brown in it. Will try for a picture later.
> 
> I'll let someone else speak to anthracite.
> 
> *edit (second)* Older Steel was older than 2013. Someone else will definitely know when it was out. It might have been 2011! Time really flies...


thank you for ur response I like greys but def not metallics I have an anthracite Bea  that just got today and was looking to add Lizzy in steel too but not sure what shade grey this is as I def dont like metallics or pewter colors


----------



## EmmieMc

I have the Bea in Antracite. Very dark it's almost black in some light. Extremely neutral.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

EmmieMc said:


> I have the Bea in Antracite. Very dark it's almost black in some light. Extremely neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878121


thanks for the pics its such a lovely bag and i think this style would be beautiful in a lighter color


----------



## Minne Bags

tua said:


> is the Steel Bedford color from AW 2014? how is this different from the Anthracite color does anybody have any of these two colors in their collection?




I have a steel Bedford Mia and the anthracite Jane and Bea. The anthracite is very dark, almost black. The steel Bedford looks like the coal Bedford,IMO, but steel Bedford has grey suede tassels and coal appears to have bronze leather accents.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Minne Bags said:


> I have a steel Bedford Mia and the anthracite Jane and Bea. The anthracite is very dark, almost black. The steel Bedford looks like the coal Bedford,IMO, but steel Bedford has grey suede tassels and coal appears to have bronze leather accents.


is Steel Bedford a slight lighter shade of grey compared to the anthracite? do you think its more of a medium grey


----------



## bibliothekarin

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Tomato Bellport tote, part 2: the enlightening.
> 
> I loaded the Bellport up for me to start using right away and took some photos in the morning sun. I think these capture the color really well--a true red. Really, just like a tomato.



Thank you so much for posting pics!  It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Minne Bags

tua said:


> is Steel Bedford a slight lighter shade of grey compared to the anthracite? do you think its more of a medium grey




Steel is definitely lighter than anthracite. In fact, anthracite is rather close to pebble Bedford, IMO. And Steel is a "murky" grey. Here is a pic of steel vs. anthracite. (Apologies for the awful cell phone pic and lighting. Hopefully someone will chime in with better comparison pics.) 

One more thing, the steel lining is pink and anthracite has a grey lining.


----------



## estrie

Minne Bags said:


> I have a steel Bedford Mia and the anthracite Jane and Bea. The anthracite is very dark, almost black. The steel Bedford looks like the coal Bedford,IMO, but steel Bedford has grey suede tassels and coal appears to have bronze leather accents.




Oooh, you have the steel Mia from a couple years ago, with magenta lining? When that steel came out I wasn't in the mood for it but now that I have the steel belle I am seriously in love. The leather trim and the suede zipper pulls are all so soft, and the gray is so nice with the magenta lining. Your Mia must be wonderful. Apologies if you've posted pics; I haven't been in the photo thread for a bit.

*edit* I see now you noted the pink lining, yay!


----------



## estrie

I think it's worth showing the difference between the previous Steel and this last Advent's Coal (which, again, we all think is the same as this year's Steel). This is night time warm indoor lighting, showing up a little bright on my phone screen. 

I think in daylight the darker one is a touch browner. But still gray. 

Left is Coal (lighter), right is old Steel (darker).


----------



## estrie

estrie said:


> I think it's worth showing the difference between the previous Steel and this last Advent's Coal (which, again, we all think is the same as this year's Steel). This is night time warm indoor lighting, showing up a little bright on my phone screen.
> 
> I think in daylight the darker one is a touch browner. But still gray.
> 
> Left is Coal (lighter), right is old Steel (darker).
> 
> View attachment 2878308
> 
> View attachment 2878315




Also, interestingly, the zipper on the older Steel is a touch more brassy, it's not as white as the silver zipper on Coal.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Minne Bags said:


> Steel is definitely lighter than anthracite. In fact, anthracite is rather close to pebble Bedford, IMO. And Steel is a "murky" grey. Here is a pic of steel vs. anthracite. (Apologies for the awful cell phone pic and lighting. Hopefully someone will chime in with better comparison pics.)
> 
> One more thing, the steel lining is pink and anthracite has a grey lining.
> 
> View attachment 2878233





estrie said:


> I think it's worth showing the difference between the previous Steel and this last Advent's Coal (which, again, we all think is the same as this year's Steel). This is night time warm indoor lighting, showing up a little bright on my phone screen.
> 
> I think in daylight the darker one is a touch browner. But still gray.
> 
> Left is Coal (lighter), right is old Steel (darker).
> 
> View attachment 2878308
> 
> View attachment 2878315



Thank You guys for all the pics Im really liking the Steel and I think I want a Lizzy in this color I have a Ruby Paige and was looking for something more neutral for my Lizzy


----------



## deelight

NicoleByTheLake said:


> One more--mod shots. I'm 5'2", 135 lbs
> 
> View attachment 2876604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876605
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876607
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876608
> 
> 
> Wings out!
> 
> View attachment 2876609


That is so pretty on you, NicolebytheLake!  I love the color as well.  Wings in-brilliant!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

My anthracite Bea arrived today -- not posting pics since someone else did earlier! -- but I just wanted to say how gorgeous it is. It is basically my ideal gray--cool and very dark. The leather trim is also not-quite-black. Just what I was hoping for


----------



## Socaintexas

The anthracite almost looks to have a red tint in some light. Am I just imagining that?


----------



## jwrightmc

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Thank you! I agree it is much nicer IRL; I am trying to help out MZW by sharing how nice it really is, since they fail to, LOL!
> 
> Empty, the bag does have some weight to it. My kitchen scale says about 750g, or around 1.65 lbs. I can't vouch for the accuracy of that but it sounds about right based on feel.


Thanks for weighing your tote.  It's a touch heavy for me, but it sure is gorgeous!


----------



## madgratess

Socaintexas said:


> The anthracite almost looks to have a red tint in some light. Am I just imagining that?



I find the anthracite to have a purple undertone. I have the kate and love it. Definitely one of my favorite colors that MZW has done! Reads very different from my coal belle, much darker and with more depth.


----------



## madgratess

NicoleByTheLake said:


> My anthracite Bea arrived today -- not posting pics since someone else did earlier! -- but I just wanted to say how gorgeous it is. It is basically my ideal gray--cool and very dark. The leather trim is also not-quite-black. Just what I was hoping for



Agreed!! It's the perfect color. Neutral, but so unique. I really love it. When it first came out, I wasn't imoressed, but now it's a favorite!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

madgratess said:


> I find the anthracite to have a purple undertone. I have the kate and love it. Definitely one of my favorite colors that MZW has done! Reads very different from my coal belle, much darker and with more depth.



I noticed when I went out this morning with it that the leather trim had some definite plum tones--I had a hard time deciding whether I thought they were more red or more purple.

The nylon, though, I don't know, that still seemed pretty gray to me.


----------



## virginiaboots

Why have they stopped making bright, contrasting linings?


----------



## EmmieMc

I'm sure buying a lot of tan and grey linings are cheaper.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> is the Steel Bedford color from AW 2014? how is this different from the Anthracite color does anybody have any of these two colors in their collection?


Steel is lighter in color than Anthracite.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Tomato Bellport tote, part 2: the enlightening.
> 
> I loaded the Bellport up for me to start using right away and took some photos in the morning sun. I think these capture the color really well--a true red. Really, just like a tomato.
> 
> View attachment 2876597
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876598
> 
> 
> Inside--I noticed last night MZW says this has "two tablet slip pockets," so I put my iPad in one and a trade paperback in the other. In real life, I'd probably use one for my phone and one for my kindle or a book.
> 
> View attachment 2876599
> 
> 
> I've got a wallet, card case, giant sunglasses case, cosmetics pouch, and a few other things in there. Not a ton of stuff but plenty of room for my daily items.
> 
> Size comparisons: my floral JF Tote is much more short and squat, pony print Small Metro is similar. Black bag is a large Sutton.
> 
> View attachment 2876600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876601
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876602


Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> I have a steel Bedford Mia and the anthracite Jane and Bea. The anthracite is very dark, almost black. The steel Bedford looks like the coal Bedford,IMO, but steel Bedford has grey suede tassels and coal appears to have bronze leather accents.


The Steel from this past Season has metallic patent leather trim. The steel from a few years ago has suede trim.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> My anthracite Bea arrived today -- not posting pics since someone else did earlier! -- but I just wanted to say how gorgeous it is. It is basically my ideal gray--cool and very dark. The leather trim is also not-quite-black. Just what I was hoping for


Agree on Anthracite - I love that color. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Agreed!! It's the perfect color. Neutral, but so unique. I really love it. When it first came out, I wasn't imoressed, but now it's a favorite!


Yes - definitely! One of the best ever. Kind of a stealthy but terrific color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmmieMc said:


> I'm sure buying a lot of tan and grey linings are cheaper.


Yeah...probably for production cost reasons. They usually do at least one nylon color per season with a fun lining color.


----------



## georgianne

Did anyone notice that Bloomingdales has pulled all its MZ Wallace bags off their website?  I was just browsing and they are all gone!


----------



## mariposa08

georgianne said:


> Did anyone notice that Bloomingdales has pulled all its MZ Wallace bags off their website?  I was just browsing and they are all gone!



That's really odd.  I wonder why they took them off.


----------



## Reba

^weird. I was browsing less than 24 hours ago on Bloomingdales, was all there then. Maybe switching to Spring stock?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

virginiaboots said:


> Why have they stopped making bright, contrasting linings?



Not sure I'd say they've stopped...as another poster said, they seem to do bright linings with one color per season or so. I definitely prefer them as well, though.


----------



## mariposa08

They are back on the Bloomies website


----------



## georgianne

Just saw that!   Wonder why they were gone.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

MZW just tweeted that Spring 2015 collection will be out tomorrow!!


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> MZW just tweeted that Spring 2015 collection will be out tomorrow!!




I hope it includes some oldie but goodie styles in new colors!  Not loving new styles for myself.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> MZW just tweeted that Spring 2015 collection will be out tomorrow!!


Hooray!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yay patiently waiting and just noticed their sale section is gone


----------



## lovemybabes

I have been refreshing....not seeing it yet. LOL!!


----------



## justwatchin

I'm really liking the Pippa in Tiger Eye.


----------



## makn808

New spring items up on mzw!


----------



## mariposa08

I love the blue Ingrid!


----------



## Tuuli35

I can see royal blue Coco tote in my future  Do you think these colors will be around until the Easter egg hunt?


----------



## carrieongrove

I'm not digging Royal Blue Bedford all that much, but I love Ivy/Willow/Iris in Tiger Eye. I also dig the Cosmic Metro though will not be buying as I've decided to keep the Nordie's Rose Metro - yay! Pippa is nice in Tiger Eye and even in Distressed Silver (assuming it's not wrinkly as someone pointed out on Nordie's site).

I'm warming up to some of these though nothing - thankfully - is making me drool.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> I love the blue Ingrid!


me too and i def dont need another wallet


----------



## justwatchin

Tuuli35 said:


> I can see royal blue Coco tote in my future  Do you think these colors will be around until the Easter egg hunt?


What is the Easter Egg Hunt?


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> me too and i def dont need another wallet




I know!  I don't either!  But if I bought it I could possibly sell one I have <---- I always say that and then I never actually sell something, but I do buy the new one.


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> What is the Easter Egg Hunt?




4 day sale Easter weekend (Thursday-Sunday) where they hide eggs all over the site..  You click an egg which is usually a percent off... you can stack different eggs, sometimes there are free things with the eggs too.  Last year I was able to stack eggs and get 44% off. Your eggs stay in your cart for 30 minutes max I think. You can't stack eggs of the same color/discount so you can have one for 5%, 10% ect, but not two for 10%. HTH


----------



## Tuuli35

justwatchin said:


> What is the Easter Egg Hunt?




It was last year around Easter. You could find Easter eggs with discount % by clicking around on their webpage and apply it to the purchase.


----------



## justwatchin

Yay! Thanks for the heads up about it. I'm happy to get any discount.&#128516;


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> Yay! Thanks for the heads up about it. I'm happy to get any discount.&#128516;




It's super addicting because even if you aren't buying you still click around to see if you can find a free bag egg or if you can find a super great discount.  lol.  Sometimes things on the site go fast.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

anybody know if the Ingrid will fit a US passport


----------



## Tuuli35

mariposa08 said:


> It's super addicting because even if you aren't buying you still click around to see if you can find a free bag egg or if you can find a super great discount.  lol.  Sometimes things on the site go fast.




I think I was spending hours just clicking around


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> I think I was spending hours just clicking around



Me too!


----------



## Reba

The Royal Blue bags are fun - but would change in and out of often with that type of color - that's what I like to do anyway though!   The Tiger Eye is pretty.  Not a big fan of the newer styles for myself, but they are pretty. Iris is nice, but skinny straps dig into shoulders...


----------



## carrieongrove

I wonder if Iris is the new Mia...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

What do you guys think of the Isa I kinda like it a lil bit but not enuf to purchase it


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> I wonder if Iris is the new Mia...




I thought the same...  I wish the new Mia was the old Mia &#128532;


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> I thought the same...  I wish the new Mia was the old Mia &#128532;



I know, I know, but sometimes a bag can surprise. Maybe Iris has some features to rival  Mia...

I'm really loving Fringe Ivy, and find that the thin straps are no issue at all (though that doesn't mean they won't for you or others). 

I'm just saying...potential.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> I know, I know, but sometimes a bag can surprise. Maybe Iris has some features to rival  Mia...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving Fringe Ivy, and find that the thin straps are no issue at all (though that doesn't mean they won't for you or others).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying...potential.




Hmm...old dog, new trick type thing...we'll see...


----------



## virginiaboots

tua said:


> anybody know if the Ingrid will fit a US passport


my older, leather one does!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Hmm...old dog, new trick type thing...we'll see...



Yeah, I hear you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> I know, I know, but sometimes a bag can surprise. Maybe Iris has some features to rival  Mia...
> 
> I'm really loving Fringe Ivy, and find that the thin straps are no issue at all (though that doesn't mean they won't for you or others).
> 
> I'm just saying...potential.


Agree 

I like Tiger's Eye, especially Iris. Not loving anything else right now. They have done a bright blue several times in the past few years...hoping for completely new colors at some point! I am seeing some beautiful spring colors from other brands.

I am actually considering the black Chelsea with the leopard handles at the moment.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree
> 
> I like Tiger's Eye, especially Iris. Not loving anything else right now. They have done a bright blue several times in the past few years...hoping for completely new colors at some point! I am seeing some beautiful spring colors from other brands.
> 
> I am actually considering the black Chelsea with the leopard handles at the moment.



I don't know why they keep doing the same colors....ugh


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what other colors should they come out with? for me i missed out on the prussian blue so I really want a navy bag other colors i like are red, black, brown, grey and plums. i also think I want an orange color for summer


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> I don't know why they keep doing the same colors....ugh


Completely agree! I don't even think that Sapphire did that well last year...nor Electric Blue the year before...

For years I have been hoping for a mint green and something like either orchid or lilac/lavender. Fern didn't do it for me as a good light green. I have also been waiting for the return of fuschia. They did one several years ago, and with all the color repeats, I thought it might cycle back around...not yet. Persimmon was another terrific color that I'd love to see again. I like a good orangey-red.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> what other colors should they come out with? for me i missed out on the prussian blue so I really want a navy bag other colors i like are red, black, brown, grey and plums. i also think I want an orange color for summer


You will probably get some of your wishes...I am guessing that some of the colors in the Cosmic print will be Spring bag colors. They usually do a navy in the Spring/Summer. They did orange last spring, but that doesn't mean they won't do another.

I am wishing for an orangey-red, bright pink/fuschia, mint green, and orchid or lavender.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Completely agree! I don't even think that Sapphire did that well last year...nor Electric Blue the year before...
> 
> For years I have been hoping for a mint green and something like either orchid or lilac/lavender. Fern didn't do it for me as a good light green. I have also been waiting for the return of fuschia. They did one several years ago, and with all the color repeats, I thought it might cycle back around...not yet. Persimmon was another terrific color that I'd love to see again. I like a good orangey-red.



Yes!! Lavender and a mint green would be gorgeous! And I've been dying to see a turquoise or robins egg blue ( in a Sutton would be the perfect bag!!) I wish they would change it up. Enough with the primary colors :/


----------



## virginiaboots

virginiaboots said:


> my older, leather one does!


but, i should add, it would be tight if the wallet was really full. when i travel overseas i tend to take out a bunch of my regular stuff, so the passport fits great.


----------



## virginiaboots

i really want a small (e.g., Lara) wallet in a bright color, but royal blue is not my favorite, and not very unique, especially this season. i'm still looking at that shiny garnet one. anybody have photos of anything in that color?  (besides metros.)

also, i want to like Iris because that's my daughter's name, but it's just not my thing. 

need to use my limerick gift card!!!


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> 4 day sale Easter weekend (Thursday-Sunday) where they hide eggs all over the site..  You click an egg which is usually a percent off... you can stack different eggs, sometimes there are free things with the eggs too.  Last year I was able to stack eggs and get 44% off. Your eggs stay in your cart for 30 minutes max I think. You can't stack eggs of the same color/discount so you can have one for 5%, 10% ect, but not two for 10%. HTH



wait, you can STACK the eggs? i had no idea. so as long as you get all the eggs in one basket  within 30 minutes, you get all the discounts? i'm in trouble this year! thanks for the tip.


----------



## carrieongrove

madgratess said:


> Yes!! Lavender and a mint green would be gorgeous! And I've been dying to see a turquoise or robins egg blue ( in a Sutton would be the perfect bag!!) I wish they would change it up. Enough with the primary colors :/


Totally agree!!


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> wait, you can STACK the eggs? i had no idea. so as long as you get all the eggs in one basket  within 30 minutes, you get all the discounts? i'm in trouble this year! thanks for the tip.




Yep. I could have the time limit wrong-- It's around 30 minutes though.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I thought the same...  I wish the new Mia was the old Mia &#128532;



lol me too


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Hmm...old dog, new trick type thing...we'll see...




agreed!  I'm so disappointed in all the change.  Where are all the bags we love?!  

I love the blue Ingrid, but there isn't a bag I would buy right now (not a bad thing since I have way too many).


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> You will probably get some of your wishes...I am guessing that some of the colors in the Cosmic print will be Spring bag colors. They usually do a navy in the Spring/Summer. They did orange last spring, but that doesn't mean they won't do another.
> 
> I am wishing for an orangey-red, bright pink/fuschia, mint green, and orchid or lavender.



They have vermillion (Red) and jungle (Green) coming.  No idea on which bags though.  


And according to this site there are some tangerine things coming.  http://www.clutchhealdsburg.com/collections/mz-wallace
They aren't pictured, but the description of the Chelsea and Ingrid say Tangerine.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> They have vermillion (Red) and jungle (Green) coming.  No idea on which bags though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And according to this site there are some tangerine things coming.  http://www.clutchhealdsburg.com/collections/mz-wallace
> 
> They aren't pictured, but the description of the Chelsea and Ingrid say Tangerine.




New colors...yes!   Let's hope old bags (old bag...sounds as if describing myself...just turned another stinking decade corner). Jungle sounds pretty for Spring/Summer...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> They have vermillion (Red) and jungle (Green) coming.  No idea on which bags though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And according to this site there are some tangerine things coming.  http://www.clutchhealdsburg.com/collections/mz-wallace
> 
> They aren't pictured, but the description of the Chelsea and Ingrid say Tangerine.




Thanks!! Vermillion, if true to the shade it's supposed to be, is exactly what I am hoping for. Jungle green sounds intriguing too. Tangerine is interesting...didn't they do that color last Spring?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> New colors...yes!   Let's hope old bags (old bag...sounds as if describing myself...just turned another stinking decade corner). Jungle sounds pretty for Spring/Summer...




Old bags...lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> Yes!! Lavender and a mint green would be gorgeous! And I've been dying to see a turquoise or robins egg blue ( in a Sutton would be the perfect bag!!) I wish they would change it up. Enough with the primary colors :/




Ooh - Robins Egg Blue -- Yes!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

virginiaboots said:


> but, i should add, it would be tight if the wallet was really full. when i travel overseas i tend to take out a bunch of my regular stuff, so the passport fits great.


thank you virginaboots for ur response i am really liking that wallet just not the colors they have in as much


----------



## virginiaboots

tua said:


> thank you virginaboots for ur response i am really liking that wallet just not the colors they have in as much


you're welcome! hope they give you a good color!


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> They have vermillion (Red) and jungle (Green) coming.  No idea on which bags though.
> 
> 
> And according to this site there are some tangerine things coming.  http://www.clutchhealdsburg.com/collections/mz-wallace
> They aren't pictured, but the description of the Chelsea and Ingrid say Tangerine.


ok, i am very intrigued by the green and the print Ines in this photo. it even makes a big royal blue bag look tempting!


----------



## virginiaboots

tua said:


> thank you virginaboots for ur response i am really liking that wallet just not the colors they have in as much


this website http://www.clutchhealdsburg.com/collections/mz-wallace/products/mz-wallace-ingrid-bedford

says they have an ingrid in tangerine, though the photo is black. 
also, they are having daily valentine's day specials (we missed the Feb 1 MZ Wallace day) including 20% off everything on Feb 14.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

The new ball and tassel charm shows what jungle will look like: http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/3751063-0000/flaxjungleroyal-leather-ball-and-tassel

Also opens up the possibility of another color coming, "flax."

Also noticed they have a royal blue Greta...I might be tempted. I love my Prussian blue Greta. Was worried they'd abandoned the style.


----------



## carrieongrove

Just noticed that they took a lot of info/pages off their website, including the On the Street feature I always liked. Also seems that there's no listing for the Christopher St. store anymore. Did it close??


----------



## madgratess

carrieongrove said:


> Just noticed that they took a lot of info/pages off their website, including the On the Street feature I always liked. Also seems that there's no listing for the Christopher St. store anymore. Did it close??



I just noticed that the on the street section is gone too!! That was the best part of the website  I think Christopher street did close, but not 100% sure


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Just asked a friend who lives down the street--she says the Christopher St store is closed.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

oh wow why did they close the store are they not doing that well?


----------



## carrieongrove

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Just asked a friend who lives down the street--she says the Christopher St store is closed.


So sad, though it did seem a little unnecessary to have a W. Village and Soho store. Many moons ago, I lived on Grove St, around the corner from Christopher (hence my screen name, carrieongrove). It was my fave apartment.

Wrt to On the Street, I wonder if they're doing a website redesign...


----------



## renza

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Just asked a friend who lives down the street--she says the Christopher St store is closed.


Wasn't that their larger store? And the guy who worked there was wonderful, much friendlier and more approachable than the woman I encountered in their upper east side store which is so tiny it's uncomfortable even to go in there to look.

ETA: Okay maybe I am thinking of their Crosby St. store. Whew. I don't think I have been to the Christopher St. location.


----------



## nyshopaholic

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Also noticed they have a royal blue Greta...I might be tempted. I love my Prussian blue Greta. Was worried they'd abandoned the style.




I was thinking about picking up the royal blue Greta to use as my travel wallet-- do you know if a passport would fit in the inside compartment?


----------



## carrieongrove

renza said:


> Wasn't that their larger store? And the guy who worked there was wonderful, much friendlier and more approachable than the woman I encountered in their upper east side store which is so tiny it's uncomfortable even to go in there to look.
> 
> ETA: Okay maybe I am thinking of their Crosby St. store. Whew. I don't think I have been to the Christopher St. location.


Christopher St. was pretty small too. Not as small as the claustrophobic UES one but not as big as Crosby.


----------



## EmmieMc

I would like to see colorblock in the handbags not just totes. I adore the black/navy combo but I don't care for those styles.


----------



## georgianne

The features are still there on the website- they are under "about MZW" , then "The Journal". The Collage is also somewhere, but I am not sure how I found it.


----------



## lovemybabes

madgratess said:


> Yes!! Lavender and a mint green would be gorgeous! And I've been dying to see a turquoise or robins egg blue ( in a Sutton would be the perfect bag!!) I wish they would change it up. Enough with the primary colors :/



 Agreed! Turquoise would be awesome.


----------



## Reba

xinhbg said:


> Hi Ladies, I am the owner of Clutch, my friend told me that you were talking about the promotions in our store   Thank you for the comments! We have been holding MZ Wallace for years. Those babies are just great. If you are looking for something specific and could not find it. Please let me know. I will try my best to find it.
> 
> Don't forget the Valentine Day Code for 20% off everything, LOVE14




Any insight as to what styles we might be seeing in what colors this Spring and Summer in the MZW line?


----------



## dcblam

nyshopaholic said:


> I was thinking about picking up the royal blue Greta to use as my travel wallet-- do you know if a passport would fit in the inside compartment?



YES - but after using the credit card slots and maybe a bit of cash, you'll not have much more room.  There's no gusset, etc - so it's a pretty flat wallet.

LOVE my Greta.  It's my go to travel wallet when I want to just take the essentials.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcblam said:


> YES - but after using the credit card slots and maybe a bit of cash, you'll not have much more room.  There's no gusset, etc - so it's a pretty flat wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE my Greta.  It's my go to travel wallet when I want to just take the essentials.




Thank you for the feedback! I was hoping to fold my cash and put it & some coins in the back pocket, too. I think I need to take a field trip to the Crosby Street store to see this in person...


----------



## Reba

New style bags...trying to get a feel for them...checking out the lookbook...models lying in wicker chairs with their bags.  That's helpful.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> New style bags...trying to get a feel for them...checking out the lookbook...models lying in wicker chairs with their bags.  That's helpful.


lol - I thought the same thing! There are some shots with her carrying bags but the wicker chair draping is a bit strange.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> New style bags...trying to get a feel for them...checking out the lookbook...models lying in wicker chairs with their bags.  That's helpful.



HAHAH


----------



## virginiaboots

hey, did anyone notice the multicolored zipper on the liquid silver items????? i'm done for, and i haven't even used my disco holograph Greta from the advent sale.  maybe this will be my Lara color, but how much shiny leather can a girl pull off?  

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/4551062-0000/liquid-silver-leather-greta


----------



## virginiaboots

jwrightmc said:


> That Lara wallet is mine!  I love the leopard print and the small size.  It is perfect for my needs.


have you been using your Lara wallet, and if so, how do you like it?  TIA!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

nyshopaholic said:


> I was thinking about picking up the royal blue Greta to use as my travel wallet-- do you know if a passport would fit in the inside compartment?



Unfortunately, it definitely would not fit. The Greta is pretty small. You have to fold bills to get them in the pocket area. I should put some pics of this on the photos thread because info I have seen posted on sites about the Greta has been confusing.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Unfortunately, it definitely would not fit. The Greta is pretty small. You have to fold bills to get them in the pocket area. I should put some pics of this on the photos thread because info I have seen posted on sites about the Greta has been confusing.



I spoke too soon! Dug my passport out and lo and behold, it fits in the main pocket--like a glove! You could definitely put some bills, coins, and CCs in as well--the wallet is pretty flexible, at least my broken-in one. But the main opening is the EXACT width it needs to be to slide the passport in.


----------



## jwrightmc

virginiaboots said:


> have you been using your Lara wallet, and if so, how do you like it?  TIA!


I have the Lara wallet loaded and yes, it is in the purse every day.  But....the cards I use daily are kept in a little card case in my pocket. . So, while I carry the Lara wallet each day, I rarely go into it.  Does this make sense?  I do love it , however...if that helps.....lol


----------



## lovemybabes

Reba said:


> New style bags...trying to get a feel for them...checking out the lookbook...models lying in wicker chairs with their bags.  That's helpful.



I was thrilled with the chair, not the bag.  LOL!!!


----------



## estrie

virginiaboots said:


> wait, you can STACK the eggs? i had no idea. so as long as you get all the eggs in one basket  within 30 minutes, you get all the discounts? i'm in trouble this year! thanks for the tip.




Yeah, if you keep clicking around, actually, you can hold onto the eggs longer. You can walk away for about 30 minutes


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> New style bags...trying to get a feel for them...checking out the lookbook...models lying in wicker chairs with their bags.  That's helpful.




Hahaha. Yeah.


----------



## virginiaboots

jwrightmc said:


> I have the Lara wallet loaded and yes, it is in the purse every day.  But....the cards I use daily are kept in a little card case in my pocket. . So, while I carry the Lara wallet each day, I rarely go into it.  Does this make sense?  I do love it , however...if that helps.....lol


thanks! i do feel like i "need" a tiny wallet, but then i try to figure out if it will really have a function different from, say, a Greta.  if i may ask, what DO you keep in it, if you don't need to access it very often?


----------



## Little Bag Lady

carrieongrove said:


> Just noticed that they took a lot of info/pages off their website, including the On the Street feature I always liked. Also seems that there's no listing for the Christopher St. store anymore. Did it close??



Initially I thought this too because I loved the collage but it looks like they just moved everything to the bottom of the page.


----------



## mothbeast

Phew. On the street was the most useful thing there. It's here http://www.mzwallace.com/inside-mzw/street-style?page=1


----------



## carrieongrove

mothbeast said:


> Phew. On the street was the most useful thing there. It's here http://www.mzwallace.com/inside-mzw/street-style?page=1


Yay! Thanks all!


----------



## Reba

FYI, there are a few bags (a Belle, a Bea, and a Jane Tote) all on sale at LaneKnight.com, if interested....


----------



## jwrightmc

virginiaboots said:


> thanks! i do feel like i "need" a tiny wallet, but then i try to figure out if it will really have a function different from, say, a Greta.  if i may ask, what DO you keep in it, if you don't need to access it very often?


I have my cards I don't need often - insurance, CareCredit, etc.  the wallet rarely gets pulled out.

The Chrustopher St. Store closed this last summer.


----------



## georgianne

Has anyone seen the Jeni backpack in person?  Does the perforated leather go all the way through or is there a lining?


----------



## Reba

I have to admit, the look of the Iris bag is growing on me. But would still miss the organization of extra exterior pockets (why I love MZW in the first place).  Am convinced that they used that chair in the Lookbook because the color of it just happened to look so dang good with that Tiger Eye..


----------



## xinhbg

I love that chair the color is in a the same earthy and spring group, really pretty.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> I have to admit, the look of the Iris bag is growing on me. But would still miss the organization of extra exterior pockets (why I love MZW in the first place).  Am convinced that they used that chair in the Lookbook because the color of it just happened to look so dang good with that Tiger Eye..


I think Iris looks lovely. The thinner straps give an elegant look, and I like how the crossbody strap has some leather. True, it doesn't have the multiple exterior pockets, but I think it's worth an in-person examination. I also dig Tiger Eye, very classic shade of brown.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> I think Iris looks lovely. The thinner straps give an elegant look, and I like how the crossbody strap has some leather. True, it doesn't have the multiple exterior pockets, but I think it's worth an in-person examination. I also dig Tiger Eye, very classic shade of brown.




If you get the opportunity for that in-person examination, let us know what you think!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> If you get the opportunity for that in-person examination, let us know what you think!


Of course!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Did u guys see the tangerine color on the Clutch website


----------



## xinhbg

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks!! Vermillion, if true to the shade it's supposed to be, is exactly what I am hoping for. Jungle green sounds intriguing too. Tangerine is interesting...didn't they do that color last Spring?


Green comes in Pippa and Chelsea tote, Vermillion is in Kate, Chelsea, Daisy and Andie. But if you like bright color, wait till Mar, it comes a color PAPAYA, redder than tangerine and brighter than red, on Rome and Allegra


----------



## estrie

xinhbg said:


> Green comes in Pippa and Chelsea tote, Vermillion is in Kate, Chelsea, Daisy and Andie. But if you like bright color, wait till Mar, it comes a color PAPAYA, redder than tangerine and brighter than red, on Rome and Allegra




Are any of those with silver hardware...? The tangerine Ingrid is super intriguing!! A whole lot, visually, for sure.


----------



## estrie

tua said:


> Did u guys see the tangerine color on the Clutch website




What do you think about the tangerine Chelsea??


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

estrie said:


> What do you think about the tangerine Chelsea??


I think it's cute I really like the color but I'm not so sure about the leopard handle it's a lil too much for me it def makes the bag more interesting tho


----------



## carrieongrove

tua said:


> I think it's cute I really like the color but I'm not so sure about the leopard handle it's a lil too much for me it def makes the bag more interesting tho


Agree. I like seeing new styles but it's also a bit much for me. I also gravitate toward cool tones so the color is not right for me either. I am glad though that MZW continues to issue some prints because otherwise things would get boring!


----------



## mariposa08

Tangerine isn't for me.  I like the darker blues, purples, and teals pretty much.  Most of bright colors aren't for me.


----------



## mariposa08

xinhbg said:


> Green comes in Pippa and Chelsea tote, Vermillion is in Kate, Chelsea, Daisy and Andie. But if you like bright color, wait till Mar, it comes a color PAPAYA, redder than tangerine and brighter than red, on Rome and Allegra



I'm don't think red is for me, but I look forward to seeing vermillion.  I'm curious about papaya too. 


Will there be any Hayleys coming?  Belles?


----------



## carrieongrove

Has anyone seen the Black Perf Jewelry Case IRL? I'm chalking this one up to things I never thought I would need, but turns out this could actually be quite useful for when we travel. I kind of chuck a few pieces into a cosmetic bag, not the greatest way to take care of your jewelry. Might use my Limerick GC on it...


----------



## LuvAllBags

xinhbg said:


> Green comes in Pippa and Chelsea tote, Vermillion is in Kate, Chelsea, Daisy and Andie. But if you like bright color, wait till Mar, it comes a color PAPAYA, redder than tangerine and brighter than red, on Rome and Allegra


Thanks - very helpful. I will be excited to see the Rome in Papaya for sure, and the green Chelsea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Has anyone seen the Black Perf Jewelry Case IRL? I'm chalking this one up to things I never thought I would need, but turns out this could actually be quite useful for when we travel. I kind of chuck a few pieces into a cosmetic bag, not the greatest way to take care of your jewelry. Might use my Limerick GC on it...


I have the black perf Rome and I adore it. I am also getting the journal cover. I am a fan of their leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> Has anyone seen the Jeni backpack in person?  Does the perforated leather go all the way through or is there a lining?


No, but I can tell you that the Rome does not have a lining. You can see through the tiny dots to the inside, though it is not like a fully see-through bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ladies, I picked up a Midnight Chelsea. I had resisted this style because it seemed so plain, but I think it will come in handy and I still love Midnight. Definitely an all-time fave color.


----------



## xinhbg

estrie said:


> Are any of those with silver hardware...? The tangerine Ingrid is super intriguing!! A whole lot, visually, for sure.


Jungle is with silver hardware


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm don't think red is for me, but I look forward to seeing vermillion.  I'm curious about papaya too.
> 
> 
> Will there be any Hayleys coming?  Belles?


Your Plum Frankie pics in the other thread are tempting me to dig mine out and use it next week.


----------



## estrie

carrieongrove said:


> Has anyone seen the Black Perf Jewelry Case IRL? I'm chalking this one up to things I never thought I would need, but turns out this could actually be quite useful for when we travel. I kind of chuck a few pieces into a cosmetic bag, not the greatest way to take care of your jewelry. Might use my Limerick GC on it...




I had a similar reaction  I worry it is a little heavy, though.


----------



## estrie

xinhbg said:


> Jungle is with silver hardware




Jungle! Is that a green?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Ladies, I picked up a Midnight Chelsea. I had resisted this style because it seemed so plain, but I think it will come in handy and I still love Midnight. Definitely an all-time fave color.


Congrats on ur midnight Chelsea. I missed out on this color is it more of a blueish purple?


----------



## renza

tua said:


> Congrats on ur midnight Chelsea. I missed out on this color is it more of a blueish purple?


It is blue with purple undertones. It is really beautiful, I love my Chelsea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Congrats on ur midnight Chelsea. I missed out on this color is it more of a blueish purple?




Yep - a purplish navy. All year color for sure.


----------



## xinhbg

estrie said:


> What do you think about the tangerine Chelsea??


I am not a good picture taker, it looks better in real... A very bright tangerine.


----------



## xinhbg

LuvAllBags said:


> No, but I can tell you that the Rome does not have a lining. You can see through the tiny dots to the inside, though it is not like a fully see-through bag.


Rome has a lining. I attached a picture, see if you could see it. I am not into bucket at all but ROME is a really cute one. The blue and black contrast it very adorable.


----------



## jwrightmc

xinhbg said:


> I am not a good picture taker, it looks better in real... A very bright tangerine.


I love that tangerine Chelsea!!  If I had any use at all for it, I'd buy it today!


----------



## nyshopaholic

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I spoke too soon! Dug my passport out and lo and behold, it fits in the main pocket--like a glove! You could definitely put some bills, coins, and CCs in as well--the wallet is pretty flexible, at least my broken-in one. But the main opening is the EXACT width it needs to be to slide the passport in.



Thank you for confirming this for me!  My Limerick gift card is burning a hole in my pocket, so a Greta purchase may be in my future. Plus, it's so much cheaper than the Louis Vuitton passport holder I was also considering!


----------



## carrieongrove

estrie said:


> I had a similar reaction  I worry it is a little heavy, though.


Really? I hadn't even thought about the weight. Good point. Maybe I'll email to ask.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep - a purplish navy. All year color for sure.




Delightful! Let us know how you like carrying it.


----------



## estrie

carrieongrove said:


> Really? I hadn't even thought about the weight. Good point. Maybe I'll email to ask.




I mean, it being leather plus having the full zipper gives it more weight than just the cosmetic bag you're already carrying anyway. 

I've come to accept that I care about an ounce difference in weight, between comparable products. A jewelry wallet is brilliant though. Oh dilemmas.


----------



## carrieongrove

estrie said:


> I mean, it being leather plus having the full zipper gives it more weight than just the cosmetic bag you're already carrying anyway.
> 
> I've come to accept that I care about an ounce difference in weight, between comparable products. A jewelry wallet is brilliant though. Oh dilemmas.


Yeah, it definitely can't be any lighter than what I use now! QUITE the dilemma!


----------



## LuvAllBags

xinhbg said:


> Rome has a lining. I attached a picture, see if you could see it. I am not into bucket at all but ROME is a really cute one. The blue and black contrast it very adorable.


Yes, the nylon Rome has a lining. The Perforated Leather Rome does not. That is the one that I have.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Frankie fans...there is a NWT Tin Frankie on the bay...not my auction. Rare find!!


----------



## georgianne

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, the nylon Rome has a lining. The Perforated Leather Rome does not. That is the one that I have.


Thanks for the info about the Jeni, I think that for me I would not a perf leather bag without a lining although it must be very light!


----------



## xinhbg

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, the nylon Rome has a lining. The Perforated Leather Rome does not. That is the one that I have.


Sorry I skipped that part! Nylon Rome is very pretty though


----------



## dcooney4

xinhbg said:


> Rome has a lining. I attached a picture, see if you could see it. I am not into bucket at all but ROME is a really cute one. The blue and black contrast it very adorable.



I really like this.


----------



## virginiaboots

carrieongrove said:


> Has anyone seen the Black Perf Jewelry Case IRL? I'm chalking this one up to things I never thought I would need, but turns out this could actually be quite useful for when we travel. I kind of chuck a few pieces into a cosmetic bag, not the greatest way to take care of your jewelry. Might use my Limerick GC on it...


hi - i have the dark blue shiny leather one from this year (can't remember what the color is called - got it as a gift).  it's really nice and really compact, but i have to say, it's almost TOO compact.  the ring holder is nice, but if your rings have any extra shapes it makes it kind of hard to zip.  it has the 2 necklace snaps, which are good, but i like to bring several necklaces.  so, it's very minimal - if you are traveling with minimal jewelry it would be great, but anything bulky is awkward. i am thinking the more traditional jewelry roll could accommodate larger pieces better.  it's SO pretty though, and smaller than it seems in the photos.


----------



## xinhbg

estrie said:


> Jungle! Is that a green?


Yes, the green green


----------



## xinhbg

virginiaboots said:


> hi - i have the dark blue shiny leather one from this year (can't remember what the color is called - got it as a gift).  it's really nice and really compact, but i have to say, it's almost TOO compact.  the ring holder is nice, but if your rings have any extra shapes it makes it kind of hard to zip.  it has the 2 necklace snaps, which are good, but i like to bring several necklaces.  so, it's very minimal - if you are traveling with minimal jewelry it would be great, but anything bulky is awkward. i am thinking the more traditional jewelry roll could accommodate larger pieces better.  it's SO pretty though, and smaller than it seems in the photos.


Check out the brand Pursen, their travel set is quite impressive.


----------



## carrieongrove

virginiaboots said:


> hi - i have the dark blue shiny leather one from this year (can't remember what the color is called - got it as a gift).  it's really nice and really compact, but i have to say, it's almost TOO compact.  the ring holder is nice, but if your rings have any extra shapes it makes it kind of hard to zip.  it has the 2 necklace snaps, which are good, but i like to bring several necklaces.  so, it's very minimal - if you are traveling with minimal jewelry it would be great, but anything bulky is awkward. i am thinking the more traditional jewelry roll could accommodate larger pieces better.  it's SO pretty though, and smaller than it seems in the photos.


*Very* helpful, thank you! I don't tend to travel with a lot of jewelry so might work for me, but I hear you on the ring holder. Hmmmm....It does look very pretty though! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## carrieongrove

xinhbg said:


> Check out the brand Pursen, their travel set is quite impressive.


Thank you, I hadn't heard of them!


----------



## virginiaboots

carrieongrove said:


> *Very* helpful, thank you! I don't tend to travel with a lot of jewelry so might work for me, but I hear you on the ring holder. Hmmmm....It does look very pretty though! Decisions, decisions.



glad that helped! now i need to decide if i really have a use for a shiny little Lara wallet (Limerick gift card...)


----------



## carrieongrove

virginiaboots said:


> glad that helped! now i need to decide if i really have a use for a shiny little Lara wallet (Limerick gift card...)


I'm having such a love/hate with the Limerick GC! I didn't think it had an expiration last year, did it? I'm a continental wallet girl myself, but Lara is very cute. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Reba

All this snow!  I wish they would give us some more Spring bag eye candy to look at!  Going a little nutty locked up in the house...well over 3 feet in 2 weeks, and counting...&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> All this snow!  I wish they would give us some more Spring bag eye candy to look at!  Going a little nutty locked up in the house...well over 3 feet in 2 weeks, and counting...&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;




It's sunny and gorgeous here, but my 4 year old has the flu.  104 fever had us at urgent care last night. I could go for some spring eye candy on the mzw site.  We are stuck home all week while she takes tamiflu.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It's sunny and gorgeous here, but my 4 year old has the flu.  104 fever had us at urgent care last night. I could go for some spring eye candy on the mzw site.  We are stuck home all week while she takes tamiflu.




Poor baby ... Hope flu goes away ... Apparently I underestimated my snow tally.. Just saw update... Now close to 6-7 feet... Another storm in 2 days after the current one.  I guess we all need some Spring hope...  Best wishes to your little one


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> Has anyone seen the Black Perf Jewelry Case IRL? I'm chalking this one up to things I never thought I would need, but turns out this could actually be quite useful for when we travel. I kind of chuck a few pieces into a cosmetic bag, not the greatest way to take care of your jewelry. Might use my Limerick GC on it...



I have this and love it! The inside is very nice felt, and I like how it holds everything. There's not a super great place for earrings (just a little zip section that you have to put them into loose), but that's not a big deal for me. Feel like my necklaces and rings (and earrings too) are super secure inside, and I love the perf leather.


----------



## estrie

The royal blue saffiano is beautiful (and hooray for silver hardware).

I have the acid yellow Greta that I stopped using and a neon (pink) saffiano Greta cross body which is a little bigger. That slight increase in size has actually made me confused about how best to use it, so I just don't. But I love saffiano leather for its hardiness. 

The thing that gives me pause with MZW's wallets/accessories is their price. Is it comparable to their bag prices? If that question makes sense. In their price range, are the accessories priced as you would expect them?


----------



## virginiaboots

has anyone actually seen or bought anything in distressed silver? i know people were saying it looks ratty in the photos, but i am kind of liking the distressed silver Pippa. the shape is sort of conservative (for me) but i like how the distressed silver makes it look a little less stiff.  and because it's distressed, it's not too shiny.  (although judging by my posts here, it sounds like i actually LIKE shiny!)


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> The royal blue saffiano is beautiful (and hooray for silver hardware).
> 
> I have the acid yellow Greta that I stopped using and a neon (pink) saffiano Greta cross body which is a little bigger. That slight increase in size has actually made me confused about how best to use it, so I just don't. But I love saffiano leather for its hardiness.
> 
> The thing that gives me pause with MZW's wallets/accessories is their price. Is it comparable to their bag prices? If that question makes sense. In their price range, are the accessories priced as you would expect them?




Is the trim and handles/straps on the Royal bags seem to be Saffiano leather too?  Is this a preference because it wears so much better?


----------



## mariposa08

estrie said:


> The royal blue saffiano is beautiful (and hooray for silver hardware).
> 
> I have the acid yellow Greta that I stopped using and a neon (pink) saffiano Greta cross body which is a little bigger. That slight increase in size has actually made me confused about how best to use it, so I just don't. But I love saffiano leather for its hardiness.
> 
> The thing that gives me pause with MZW's wallets/accessories is their price. Is it comparable to their bag prices? If that question makes sense. In their price range, are the accessories priced as you would expect them?




I think their wallets on sale are the prices I would expect for designer wallets.  Around $100 range.  Full price seems too high IMO.


----------



## carrieongrove

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have this and love it! The inside is very nice felt, and I like how it holds everything. There's not a super great place for earrings (just a little zip section that you have to put them into loose), but that's not a big deal for me. Feel like my necklaces and rings (and earrings too) are super secure inside, and I love the perf leather.


Nice, thank you!!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Is the trim and handles/straps on the Royal bags seem to be Saffiano leather too?  Is this a preference because it wears so much better?




Looks that way. On the royal Bedford Ingrid, too, the leather is the saffiano.

I have Navy Belle from the year its leather was saffiano. It wears without sign of wear. Some leathers age nicely due to that wear, but I also like how the saffiano is textured and seems to stay on my shoulder a little better. 

I'm often conflicted about frequently used leather products and how I want it to be treated/processed. I want to really be able to use them and not damage or stain, but a really nice leather that has to be taken care of is a thing of beauty as well!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Looks that way. On the royal Bedford Ingrid, too, the leather is the saffiano.
> 
> I have Navy Belle from the year its leather was saffiano. It wears without sign of wear. Some leathers age nicely due to that wear, but I also like how the saffiano is textured and seems to stay on my shoulder a little better.
> 
> I'm often conflicted about frequently used leather products and how I want it to be treated/processed. I want to really be able to use them and not damage or stain, but a really nice leather that has to be taken care of is a thing of beauty as well!




Thanks for your thoughts. Anything to help stay on shoulder sounds good!  If I remember correctly, you are a fellow New Englander, probably why a Springy Royal looks great right about now...this snow is ridiculous; and I like Winter!  &#9924;&#65039;


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Anything to help stay on shoulder sounds good!  If I remember correctly, you are a fellow New Englander, probably why a Springy Royal looks great right about now...this snow is ridiculous; and I like Winter!  &#9924;&#65039;




Haaahaha, yeah, I like winter and generally snow too, but getting a serious case of cabin fever! Really hoping this Thursday's snow is super light. 

I also like the shimmer in the royal blue leather. A nice transition from the snow and ice into spring, eh?


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I think their wallets on sale are the prices I would expect for designer wallets.  Around $100 range.  Full price seems too high IMO.




I think that's about how I feel too. And then when it's on sale I'm like, "ok, now what's the sale price"  I've loved every MZW accessory I've gotten, though.


----------



## mariposa08

estrie said:


> I think that's about how I feel too. And then when it's on sale I'm like, "ok, now what's the sale price"  I've loved every MZW accessory I've gotten, though.



I know!  They never seem to go that low even at the end of the sale.  I've loved the wallets I've received as well.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

y is the Clove color gone from the MZW website and I know it didnt go on sale bc I've been watching this constantly


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> y is the Clove color gone from the MZW website and I know it didnt go on sale bc I've been watching this constantly



Clear space for new stuff probably.  Strange that they just take it down though.  It's probably still in stock in their stores.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> y is the Clove color gone from the MZW website and I know it didnt go on sale bc I've been watching this constantly




They also took away the Bordeaux/Ruby color block Sutton and Metros...was watching those for sale. Was dreaming of a new weekend getaway set...  Going skiing in a few days...taking junky old bags &#128543;. Maybe both will be back at Easter on sale...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> They also took away the Bordeaux/Ruby color block Sutton and Metros...was watching those for sale. Was dreaming of a new weekend getaway set...  Going skiing in a few days...taking junky old bags &#128543;. Maybe both will be back at Easter on sale...


sending you  a PM


----------



## LuvAllBags

They often take bags away...they will show up at the next sale, which is the Summer Sale, I believe.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I hope so bc i dont want to miss out on the clove color


----------



## mothbeast

Tua you could call and see if they have it in store. 

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7361030-0000/clove-bedford-coco
If you click on in-store availability it says it's in both stores.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mothbeast said:


> Tua you could call and see if they have it in store.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/7361030-0000/clove-bedford-coco
> If you click on in-store availability it says it's in both stores.


oh wow thats pretty cool thank you


----------



## Reba

The picture they posted of the Vermillion Suki on Twitter...such a pretty color.


----------



## lovemybabes

Reba said:


> The picture they posted of the Vermillion Suki on Twitter...such a pretty color.



 I agree. Such a great color. I bet Kate will look beautiful in that.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I'm really liking the Suki looks like a great functional tote and I really like that side zipper I see besides the front main zipper. Is this a new style


----------



## carrieongrove

MZW Instagram has a pic of a small Metro in the Nordie's rose floral. I wonder if that was for Valentine's Day or if it will be their Mother's Day bag (admittedly very early).


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I'm really liking the Suki looks like a great functional tote and I really like that side zipper I see besides the front main zipper. Is this a new style




Yes, new style coming this Spring


----------



## renza

The vermilion color is pretty and fun, and the suki looks practical, but I'm disappointed that these new flat (unpleated) styles look like they could come from many other brands. Nothing about these new bags says mz wallace to me.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> The vermilion color is pretty and fun, and the suki looks practical, but I'm disappointed that these new flat (unpleated) styles look like they could come from many other brands. Nothing about these new bags says mz wallace to me.




Agreed...still hoping to see some of our faves released in these colors.


----------



## virginiaboots

any guesses on when they'll release the next wave of spring stuff? still holding my limerick gift card, and liking that green color!


----------



## mariposa08

Should be today


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im liking the Navy color.. a Navy Jane would be nice


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

that Berlin Tote in Navy Diamond its so cute but it doesn't have enuf pockets for me


----------



## Classic_Sophie

Does anyone know where I could get this bag - http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2880108-0001/black-quilted-oxford-nylon-small-sutton - at a discount? I am so in love with how small and adorable it is but I just can't bring myself to spend $215 on a nylon bag :/


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

if u join their mailing list they have a 15% off coupon if that helps


----------



## jwrightmc

Classic_Sophie said:


> Does anyone know where I could get this bag - http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2880108-0001/black-quilted-oxford-nylon-small-sutton - at a discount? I am so in love with how small and adorable it is but I just can't bring myself to spend $215 on a nylon bag :/


The small suttons are a rare, highly sought after bag.  You won't find it discounted anywhere I bet.


----------



## mariposa08

Classic_Sophie said:


> Does anyone know where I could get this bag - http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2880108-0001/black-quilted-oxford-nylon-small-sutton - at a discount? I am so in love with how small and adorable it is but I just can't bring myself to spend $215 on a nylon bag :/



Unless someone puts one on ebay at a discount you won't find them cheaper.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Not loving any of the new stuff...no Janes, no Kates...boo. The navy color is pretty, but the new styles are not for me.


----------



## Reba

Kinda disappointing new stuff...again.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Not loving any of the new stuff...no Janes, no Kates...boo. The navy color is pretty, but the new styles are not for me.



I'm annoyed that there are no Janes or Kates and especially Belles!!! Where are the classics?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

maybe they're saving the new colors in older styles for last hopefully by spring we'll see all the classic styles in the new colors like navy and other surprising colors that might be coming out around that time


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im assuming they want to market these new styles first and see how they sale


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Im assuming they want to market these new styles first and see how they sale




I hope you are right. I was trying to like a new style or 2...not happening. Doesn't seem to be making anyone here happy.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

jwrightmc said:


> The small suttons are a rare, highly sought after bag.  You won't find it discounted anywhere I bet.




So true. I grabbed one right away. Not letting the small Sutton get away from me again.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

This picture has some colors/styles that weren't part of today's shipment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> This picture has some colors/styles that weren't part of today's shipment.
> 
> View attachment 2901603




I see a Vermillion Kate!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> So true. I grabbed one right away. Not letting the small Sutton get away from me again.




Very true. Gotta grab one when you can.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just returning from Germany...didnt see any other MZs. Carried my Plum Frankie. 

This trip convinced me that I need a Kate as my carryon. The Frankie is wonderful but slightly too small for international flight carryon.


----------



## mariposa08

Nothing for me this spring. 

Good way to stick to my bag spending freeze.


----------



## mariposa08

I think some boutiques have small suttons in Navy if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Just returning from Germany...didnt see any other MZs. Carried my Plum Frankie.
> 
> This trip convinced me that I need a Kate as my carryon. The Frankie is wonderful but slightly too small for international flight carryon.



Recently I've been using Kate a lot more and have fallen back in love with her. 

Love plum Frankie. I hope you had a nice trip.


----------



## Reba

Did someone say a while back that they were coming out with the Small Sutton in Black and in another color this Spring. Would like to try it, but really don't want another black bag.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I think some boutiques have small suttons in Navy if anyone is looking for one.




Oops.  Just went backwards and read this.  Thanks.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Did someone say a while back that they were coming out with the Small Sutton in Black and in another color this Spring. Would like to try it, but really don't want another black bag.



There will be papaya too. I don't think its out yet but there are pictures of papaya on the sands point website.


----------



## mariposa08

Link to medium papaya 

http://www.sandspointshop.com/mm5/m...&Product_Code=3761072&Category_Code=MZWallace


----------



## virginiaboots

anyone notice the vermilion Kristy bag on the Sands Point website? is that a new shape?


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> Should be today


how funny! they read my mind. but where's the green???


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Just returning from Germany...didnt see any other MZs. Carried my Plum Frankie.
> 
> This trip convinced me that I need a Kate as my carryon. The Frankie is wonderful but slightly too small for international flight carryon.


hope u had a good time in Germany(love to go someday) lately i've been thinking for a Belle as my carryon still undecided on the color


----------



## justpeachy4397

I ordered a vermillion kate from FOTH. This color looks gorgeous! Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## mariposa08

justpeachy4397 said:


> I ordered a vermillion kate from FOTH. This color looks gorgeous! Will post pics when it arrives.




Did you get 25% off per their facebook sale today?

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> how funny! they read my mind. but where's the green???




I'm guessing green and red will be in March.  Was hoping to see more yesterday.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

virginiaboots said:


> anyone notice the vermilion Kristy bag on the Sands Point website? is that a new shape?




Hmm, I think that looks like what we saw on the MZW site as the "Christie"--which I believe came in espresso and maybe one other color...doesn't appear to be on the site anymore at all.


----------



## Reba

Expressions in Burlington Vt has a Fern Kate in their store for $198 in sale area. If interested, you could say a friend saw and ask if they are willing to ship... Visiting son at college, and ski trip....


----------



## lovemybabes

LuvAllBags said:


> Not loving any of the new stuff...no Janes, no Kates...boo. The navy color is pretty, but the new styles are not for me.



 I agree. I really want a gorgeous Hayley, that is not black or flax. LOL!!


----------



## chessmont

LuvAllBags said:


> Just returning from Germany...didnt see any other MZs. Carried my Plum Frankie.
> 
> This trip convinced me that I need a Kate as my carryon. The Frankie is wonderful but slightly too small for international flight carryon.



I use a Kate it is perfect!  I've used it so much now that I know what is in every pocket lol.  Makes traveling so much easier.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Recently I've been using Kate a lot more and have fallen back in love with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Love plum Frankie. I hope you had a nice trip.




Thanks for the good word on the Kate. I think that will have to be my new 2nd carryon. On shorter trips Jane is fine. However my work laptop is giant, so any trip requiring it becomes a carryon nightmare. I need to add a black Kate to my collection. I will be traveling a ton over the next few months. It will be well worth it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

justpeachy4397 said:


> I ordered a vermillion kate from FOTH. This color looks gorgeous! Will post pics when it arrives.




Ooh - sounds wonderful! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

chessmont said:


> I use a Kate it is perfect!  I've used it so much now that I know what is in every pocket lol.  Makes traveling so much easier.




Wonderful! I am excited to order one tomorrow when I have finished my much-needed post-trip sleep!


----------



## jwrightmc

My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.


----------



## bibliothekarin

jwrightmc said:


> My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.



Oh my, that is gorgeous!  And adorable.  Where did you find it?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

jwrightmc said:


> My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.


beautiful i love it!! is this the new Navy color that is out now?


----------



## jwrightmc

tua said:


> beautiful i love it!! is this the new Navy color that is out now?


Yes, it is the new spring navy.  I found it at Paul Karaz boutique in Fayetteville, NY.  I got the last one from their original order, but I heard they ordered more and got all that MZW had in NYC stock.  Only boutiques are selling navy right now, but the rumor is that MZW will sell them on their site in the fall.  But, this rumor has not been verified...


----------



## carrieongrove

jwrightmc said:


> My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.


Love it!!


----------



## estrie

jwrightmc said:


> My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.




Omg adorable!!!

I really like this season's navy color in all the materials. That is just a lovely small sutton!


----------



## estrie

I only just realized that the new navy leather Sophie has no pleats. My mom has the perforated blue (brighter, sapphire?) leather Sophie but I can't remember if that has pleats. I think so...

So I'm a little torn. I love the color and hardware, am visually attracted to it mostly except find the plainer front less appealing, but would leather pleat well? For now it remains on my list even though I have a black Moto Bedford Sophie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.


I love it! Congrats!!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I only just realized that the new navy leather Sophie has no pleats. My mom has the perforated blue (brighter, sapphire?) leather Sophie but I can't remember if that has pleats. I think so...
> 
> So I'm a little torn. I love the color and hardware, am visually attracted to it mostly except find the plainer front less appealing, but would leather pleat well? For now it remains on my list even though I have a black Moto Bedford Sophie.




I think it wasn't pleated, but perforations made it more visually interesting.  Leather could pleat...their coated twill on my Lizzy (much like leather pleats) and holds it nicely.  I think they're getting lazy/cheap with the pleating details. Or they don't think it looks modern enough. &#128546; I miss it.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Some vermillion and jungle SLGs: https://twitter.com/mzwallacenyc/status/569304520100093952


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Some vermillion and jungle SLGs: https://twitter.com/mzwallacenyc/status/569304520100093952




I like...can't wait to see the matching bags.


----------



## bibliothekarin

LuvAllBags said:


> I like...can't wait to see the matching bags.




+1!

I'm not thrilled with the new shapes, but some of the colors look amazing.  Does anyone know what shapes the vermillion will be in?


----------



## Reba

When I was in the shop in Vermont that carried MZW, they had a few Mocha bags. In person, that color is very striking with the black contrast trim/handles. I know I have wondered looking at pics online....  Maybe something to keep in mind should they hit a Sale...  Really nice, and not too light that you would have to worry too much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> +1!
> 
> I'm not thrilled with the new shapes, but some of the colors look amazing.  Does anyone know what shapes the vermillion will be in?


I saw a Kate and Suki tote...not sure what else. Vermillion Suki is probably on my list!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I scored a black Kate on the bay...looking forward to receiving it before my next trip.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the Spring Navy! It reminds me of the dark navy from a few years ago...I wish I liked the new styles!


----------



## justpeachy4397

I saw a coal belle at Nordstrom in Natick, MA today. Didn't check the price, but might be with looking into if anyone missed out on the advent sale


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Spring Navy! It reminds me of the dark navy from a few years ago...I wish I liked the new styles!




It does remind me of that dark Navy too. I had a Navy Alice from the collection I think you are referring to. I loved that bag, but bothered my shoulder...I sold it. This new Navy looks nice and dark too...even better, has silver hardware this time around. I know we all keep saying it...but why don't they do the older faves in these great colors!


----------



## hipnycmom

jwrightmc said:


> My navy small sutton arrived today!  It is gorgeous but very difficult to photograph and get the true color.



Oh my gosh, it's gorgeous! I love the small sutton and have been waiting for it to come out in another color (I have the gray).  I just bought the black online today but I think navy is prettier.


----------



## Reba

hipnycmom said:


> Oh my gosh, it's gorgeous! I love the small sutton and have been waiting for it to come out in another color (I have the gray).  I just bought the black online today but I think navy is prettier.




Do you carry it cross-body?  If so, does it lay nicely/look good carried that way?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

My small Sutton in black just arrived...omg soooo cute. It's just adorably small.

Somewhat hilarious, the little inside zip bag it comes with is WAY big though--bigger than the one that came with my small metro tote!

Also got a cosmic print Small Ines. Really cute. Happy early birthday to me!


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> My small Sutton in black just arrived...omg soooo cute. It's just adorably small.
> 
> Somewhat hilarious, the little inside zip bag it comes with is WAY big though--bigger than the one that came with my small metro tote!
> 
> Also got a cosmic print Small Ines. Really cute. Happy early birthday to me!




Model pics?!


----------



## hipnycmom

Reba said:


> Do you carry it cross-body?  If so, does it lay nicely/look good carried that way?


Yes it can be worn cross body or over the shoulder and in my opinion looks good carried either way


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It does remind me of that dark Navy too. I had a Navy Alice from the collection I think you are referring to. I loved that bag, but bothered my shoulder...I sold it. This new Navy looks nice and dark too...even better, has silver hardware this time around. I know we all keep saying it...but why don't they do the older faves in these great colors!


Yes, that's the same navy...it was a great color. I agree...I will be super disappointed if we don't see Jane in a bright color this Spring. It looks like it's coming in Flax, but that doesn't work for me...I want navy, vermillion or jungle.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Speaking of the pleated styles, now that I have my hands on a cosmic print item in person, I feel like this print is so beautiful and so abstract that it would have been really, really gorgeous in something like a Lizzy. The pleats would be really cool with this print, show off tons of color and not hurt the look in any way because of how abstract it is. So wish I could have a cosmic Lizzy!

Will try to take some mod pics later today of the small Sutton.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, that's the same navy...it was a great color. I agree...I will be super disappointed if we don't see Jane in a bright color this Spring. It looks like it's coming in Flax, but that doesn't work for me...I want navy, vermillion or jungle.




I am considering Cleo in Navy for small Summer day trip type bag.  My concern was that wide strap...but it is black...could take normal-width strap from Black Moto Lizzy if wide one look isn't good.   Love black/navy combo...something to think about.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

I look awful today, apparently, but here's the small Sutton three ways. 










I'm 5'2"


----------



## jwrightmc

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I look awful today, apparently, but here's the small Sutton three ways.
> 
> View attachment 2908177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908178
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908179
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2"


Great pics!  What do you think of small sutton??  By far it is my favorite bag!


----------



## Reba

^Thanks NicoleByTheLake for the pics. It looks great. Does the strap have much more adjustability too?  I am much taller.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

The strap is suuuuper adjustable. When I have it on one shoulder, it's on the smallest setting. I let it out less than halfway to wear it cross-body. It's very very long.

Notably the strap is different from other MZW straps I own. The lobster claws are on the bag itself (because that's how the top corners connect to the lower part of the bag), so the strap is just a strap with D-rings at each end. Just in case people were thinking about swapping it at all.

I like it a LOT. Nice and light like all the metro quilted items. Really cute, great small size. I need to put it next to my Speedy 25 to compare sizes -- I think it is actually a bit smaller than the 25.

I don't love it cross-body (although I'm not that into cross-body in general so take that with a grain of salt) because the straps kind of stick up...if you know how the handles attach to a metro tote or Sutton you'll know what I mean, they aren't hinged or anything and they're sewn to stick up. So, normally the "inside" handle on a bag like this would lie down against the side of the bag, between the bag and your hip. But because of the handle construction, it goes up toward your waist and sort of pushes outward on the outer strap. I don't know, it makes the line a little less clean or something. Not a huge deal but it might be kind of annoying if I wore it like this all the time.


----------



## Reba

^Thank you so much...all of this was super helpful, including part about handles sticking up while worn cross-body.  I did realize that,but you made me re-think it...I know it would irritate me.  I am going to think about this as a hand-carry/shoulder bag option then.  Am going to wait and see what might still be released...I really do appreciate.  Wish I could have one of everything!   Looks so light and comfy.  Adorable on you...enjoy Nicole.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Glad I could help!

Also, in case anyone is wondering, it is not possible to use the strap and also keep the top corners in the lower position. You can put the strap on this way, but if you lift the strap the bag will turn upside down.


----------



## carrieongrove

Thanks for sharing pics!! Sutton is so cute!


----------



## carrieongrove

Also love the navy Cleo. I bet it's even better in person.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Vermilion kate arrived today my first thought upon seeing it... I love it! The color is bright, but almost looks like paprika. This will be the perfect spring/summer bag. Will try to take photos in daylight soon! 

The silver hardware is nice, though I think the color would be stunning with gold hardware (and I'm not usually a gold hardware person!)


----------



## virginiaboots

i am thinking about a small or large cosmic Ines (Limerick gift card, still, and really wanted a butterfly Ines).  they both look like great sizes, but i can't decide which is more useful.  anybody have any input on what they hold and how they function?   how do they compare to the various savoy sizes as far as functionality? 
also wondering about print placement - i will be disappointed if i get one with a lot of black. 
also still holding out for a release of that green before the gift card expires!
thanks!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

virginiaboots said:


> i am thinking about a small or large cosmic Ines (Limerick gift card, still, and really wanted a butterfly Ines).  they both look like great sizes, but i can't decide which is more useful.  anybody have any input on what they hold and how they function?   how do they compare to the various savoy sizes as far as functionality?
> 
> also wondering about print placement - i will be disappointed if i get one with a lot of black.
> 
> also still holding out for a release of that green before the gift card expires!
> 
> thanks!




I have a small Ines and also a large savoy. The large savoy is...not as useful as I thought it would be. It's much too bulky to carry every day, seems more useful for travel. If I didn't have way more makeup than I actually need, I could fit ALL my makeup in this thing. But like I said, too big for a purse. I mean, it would fit in many purses, it just seems like too much for daily carry. You could fit a dozen lipsticks, dozens of eyeliner pencils, etc...really a ton of stuff. 

So when I ordered my small Ines (cosmic print!) I purposely chose the small over the large. It's definitely a better size for a purse, and will still fit all the makeup I remotely need, including lotion, tissues, etc. 

I was worried about print placement too but I'm really happy with it. Some photos of both:







Let me know if you have specific questions about items fitting and I will do my best to report back!


----------



## madgratess

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a small Ines and also a large savoy. The large savoy is...not as useful as I thought it would be. It's much too bulky to carry every day, seems more useful for travel. If I didn't have way more makeup than I actually need, I could fit ALL my makeup in this thing. But like I said, too big for a purse. I mean, it would fit in many purses, it just seems like too much for daily carry. You could fit a dozen lipsticks, dozens of eyeliner pencils, etc...really a ton of stuff.
> 
> So when I ordered my small Ines (cosmic print!) I purposely chose the small over the large. It's definitely a better size for a purse, and will still fit all the makeup I remotely need, including lotion, tissues, etc.
> 
> I was worried about print placement too but I'm really happy with it. Some photos of both:
> 
> View attachment 2909777
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909778
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have specific questions about items fitting and I will do my best to report back!



Love that Cosmic print on the small ines! Looks great!


----------



## virginiaboots

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a small Ines and also a large savoy. The large savoy is...not as useful as I thought it would be. It's much too bulky to carry every day, seems more useful for travel. If I didn't have way more makeup than I actually need, I could fit ALL my makeup in this thing. But like I said, too big for a purse. I mean, it would fit in many purses, it just seems like too much for daily carry. You could fit a dozen lipsticks, dozens of eyeliner pencils, etc...really a ton of stuff.
> 
> So when I ordered my small Ines (cosmic print!) I purposely chose the small over the large. It's definitely a better size for a purse, and will still fit all the makeup I remotely need, including lotion, tissues, etc.
> 
> I was worried about print placement too but I'm really happy with it. Some photos of both:
> 
> View attachment 2909777
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909778
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have specific questions about items fitting and I will do my best to report back!


thanks!  that really helps - i have a large Savoy and i completely agree with you. i use it for travel and it's great for loading a whole bunch of things, but too big for everyday.  (also, i got a couple of quilted Savoys during advent sale and they seem much bulkier than my regular Bedford ones - haven't used them yet.)

i like the simple shape of the Ines, and i think the small would be great. i read somewhere that someone was using their large Ines as a clutch (maybe on the MZ Wallace website reviews?), so if i got the large i think it would be in another category.  thanks for photos! the comparison is really helpful.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Large Ines as a clutch is a fun idea!


----------



## chessmont

Is it just me, I am just not enamored of most of their new styles.  Very plain and boring.  Except that wild new print, LOL, nothing boring about that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> i am thinking about a small or large cosmic Ines (Limerick gift card, still, and really wanted a butterfly Ines).  they both look like great sizes, but i can't decide which is more useful.  anybody have any input on what they hold and how they function?   how do they compare to the various savoy sizes as far as functionality?
> also wondering about print placement - i will be disappointed if i get one with a lot of black.
> also still holding out for a release of that green before the gift card expires!
> thanks!


I have both size Ines butterfly bags. The small is good for travel when I only take the bare necessities from my cosmetic bag. I use the large size for every day. Frankly the best size would be something between the two. 

On a daily basis, I carry this in my cosmetic bag:

Eyeshadow palette
Powder compact
Blush/bronzer split compact
2 eyeliner pencils
Mascara
Small concealer pot
Blush brush
Eyeshadow brush
Lipstick
Lip pencil
Tweezers
Small mirror
Small container of q-tips


----------



## LuvAllBags

chessmont said:


> Is it just me, I am just not enamored of most of their new styles.  Very plain and boring.  Except that wild new print, LOL, nothing boring about that!


Agree...boring Spring so far. I like the Navy color but not the styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received my black Kate from the bay...love it! Will be perfect for all of my upcoming travel.


----------



## Reba

chessmont said:


> Is it just me, I am just not enamored of most of their new styles.  Very plain and boring.  Except that wild new print, LOL, nothing boring about that!




Definitely not just you!!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my black Kate from the bay...love it! Will be perfect for all of my upcoming travel.




Happy organized travels &#128522;


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my black Kate from the bay...love it! Will be perfect for all of my upcoming travel.



So glad you love Kate!


----------



## mariposa08

chessmont said:


> Is it just me, I am just not enamored of most of their new styles.  Very plain and boring.  Except that wild new print, LOL, nothing boring about that!




Definitely not just you.  I'm not impressed with anything except possibly a wallet which I don't need, but it's pretty.


----------



## chessmont

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my black Kate from the bay...love it! Will be perfect for all of my upcoming travel.



I love my Kate for travel; used it enough to know what pocket everything is in.  It is some kind of dark purple from several years ago, don't know the 'real' name.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justpeachy4397 said:


> Vermilion kate arrived today my first thought upon seeing it... I love it! The color is bright, but almost looks like paprika. This will be the perfect spring/summer bag. Will try to take photos in daylight soon!
> 
> The silver hardware is nice, though I think the color would be stunning with gold hardware (and I'm not usually a gold hardware person!)


Congrats! Would love to see a pic of the color. I am a huge fan of reds with orange in them...they are so cheery.


----------



## estrie

chessmont said:


> Is it just me, I am just not enamored of most of their new styles.  Very plain and boring.  Except that wild new print, LOL, nothing boring about that!




Yeah, agreed. Like luvallbags, too, really like the navy but not the styles as much. 

Just received a $50 off $250 gift card, though. And i've been considering a couple smaller items. Plus a gift card with bonus from the advent calendar this may be my opportunity!


----------



## estrie

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a small Ines and also a large savoy. The large savoy is...not as useful as I thought it would be. It's much too bulky to carry every day, seems more useful for travel. If I didn't have way more makeup than I actually need, I could fit ALL my makeup in this thing. But like I said, too big for a purse. I mean, it would fit in many purses, it just seems like too much for daily carry. You could fit a dozen lipsticks, dozens of eyeliner pencils, etc...really a ton of stuff.
> 
> So when I ordered my small Ines (cosmic print!) I purposely chose the small over the large. It's definitely a better size for a purse, and will still fit all the makeup I remotely need, including lotion, tissues, etc.
> 
> I was worried about print placement too but I'm really happy with it. Some photos of both:
> 
> View attachment 2909777
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909778
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have specific questions about items fitting and I will do my best to report back!




This cosmic print Ines is lovely!

I was thinking about a Steel Ines but I have a Steel market bag (the new plain style) and while I've decided I don't like it as a clutch, and the Ines has more shape, they still seem too close to get the Ines. But Cosmic print, that is different.


----------



## justwatchin

I got the email with the $50 off $250 as well. I know I see the navy Metro tote in my future; not sure what else.&#128302;


----------



## estrie

justpeachy4397 said:


> Vermilion kate arrived today my first thought upon seeing it... I love it! The color is bright, but almost looks like paprika. This will be the perfect spring/summer bag. Will try to take photos in daylight soon!
> 
> The silver hardware is nice, though I think the color would be stunning with gold hardware (and I'm not usually a gold hardware person!)




I too am excited to see pictures!! Congrats!


----------



## estrie

justwatchin said:


> I got the email with the $50 off $250 as well. I know I see the navy Metro tote in my future; not sure what else.&#128302;




A shiny dangling charm to attach to it maybe? What do you think of the navy techno puffs? I love the color actually, but a techno puff bag is just not something I want.


----------



## Reba

Giftcard must be sign that Spring line not selling too well. Not too much of a surprise, judging from response to it here....


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Yeah, agreed. Like luvallbags, too, really like the navy but not the styles as much.
> 
> Just received a $50 off $250 gift card, though. And i've been considering a couple smaller items. Plus a gift card with bonus from the advent calendar this may be my opportunity!




Just so you know...they do say "cannot combine with any other offer" blah, blah...   &#128534;


----------



## justwatchin

estrie said:


> A shiny dangling charm to attach to it maybe? What do you think of the navy techno puffs? I love the color actually, but a techno puff bag is just not something I want.



I love the navy but the puff for me leans more toward winter; that and it reminds me more of a fabric for a jacket.


----------



## virginiaboots

Yes, I was wondering if we could add the limerick gift card since it says it cannot be combined.


----------



## virginiaboots

Meanwhile, you all and the Staff Picks piece are making me kind of interested in the small navy Sutton - so why are the featuring it but not offering it for sale???


----------



## lindacris

Does anyone know what colors may be available in the small sutton for spring and when they may be available?


----------



## jwrightmc

lindacris said:


> Does anyone know what colors may be available in the small sutton for spring and when they may be available?


Black, already on MZW site, navy in boutiques only and selling very, very quickly and papaya at both boutiques (which already have it) and MZW site (possibly Tuesday?)


----------



## jwrightmc

My new papaya small sutton arrived yesterday. Color is gorgeous.,


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

jwrightmc said:


> My new papaya small sutton arrived yesterday. Color is gorgeous.,




Looooove the papaya! Congratulations!

PS--what color is the hardware?


----------



## estrie

jwrightmc said:


> My new papaya small sutton arrived yesterday. Color is gorgeous.,




Ohhh ooooh beautiful! And with the silver hardware, ooooh!


----------



## jwrightmc

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Looooove the papaya! Congratulations!
> 
> PS--what color is the hardware?


Silver hardware


----------



## justwatchin

jwrightmc said:


> My new papaya small sutton arrived yesterday. Color is gorgeous.,



It is gorgeous!


----------



## lindacris

jwrightmc said:


> Black, already on MZW site, navy in boutiques only and selling very, very quickly and papaya at both boutiques (which already have it) and MZW site (possibly Tuesday?)


Thank you for the information.  The papaya is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

jwrightmc said:


> My new papaya small sutton arrived yesterday. Color is gorgeous.,




Ooh - love it!!


----------



## Classic_Sophie

Where did you get the papaya? and did you get a discount on it? I received an email from MZW today with a $50 gift code but it only applies to orders $250 more :/


----------



## jwrightmc

Classic_Sophie said:


> Where did you get the papaya? and did you get a discount on it? I received an email from MZW today with a $50 gift code but it only applies to orders $250 more :/


I got the papaya from a boutique - Paul Karaz Shoes.  No, no discount there....


----------



## Reba

Has anyone heard if they will be releasing Lizzy in any more colors anytime soon?  I sold one, kind of regretting, and had to return my Bordeaux. When I finally went to use for the first time, it had a water stain on the back...strange, still had white paper in leather pulls and all.  Must have happened in shipping from Nordstrom's?   This dang Winter...


----------



## georgianne

I was also wondering if they were releasing any more Hayleys? Also, does anyone use any of the backpacks? I am looking at the Marlena and wonder if the drawstring/magnetic closure is easy to use.


----------



## Reba

New bags up on MZW!  Finally some older styles..Flax...&#128541;..bad enough ground up and mixed in my morning oatmeal.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

I do like vermilion Cora...but definitely not excited enough about any of these items for a full-price purchase. Good for my wallet, but bad for me as I was hoping to get a new Paige soon.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I kinda like Cora and Suki but the dimensions of both are a lil off to me. I wish Cora was slightly taller and I wish Suki was slightly wider or shorter


----------



## Reba

Kristy is cute. But was Andie that Fab that we needed an almost twin?


----------



## carrieongrove

Was thinking the same thing, though between the two, I'm partial to Kristy. More fun/casual with the fringe zipper pull.


----------



## Reba

^wished while they were doing big revamp (not so much) they took the width down an inch...would work better as crossbody bag...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the Vermillion enough to try the Suki or Cora. Not sure which yet. Wish Jane came in Vermillion, as that would have been an instant done deal. I also like the Navy Twill. Very classic Spring-y.


----------



## gurlsaved

georgianne said:


> I was also wondering if they were releasing any more Hayleys? Also, does anyone use any of the backpacks? I am looking at the Marlena and wonder if the drawstring/magnetic closure is easy to use.




I have the Marlena and the magnetic closure is a bit nonfunctional but the drawstring works great for me and I don't mind not clipping the flap. Marlena is so cute and fits a lot.


----------



## mothbeast

I feel like Kristy looks a bit odd. It's still so close in size to the Andie but just minus the small handles?


----------



## Reba

mothbeast said:


> I feel like Kristy looks a bit odd. It's still so close in size to the Andie but just minus the small handles?




Pretty much it.  Only slightly shorter in length and lil less tall, same depth.  Odd.


----------



## mariposa08

What bag is everyone carrying this week?


----------



## carrieongrove

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?


Medium Floral Metro here! I have a workout class mid-day, so Metro is perfect since she fits so much yet still looks great for work.

ETA this is the bag I'm carrying today, not all week. I like to change it up!


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?



Small metro in garnet metallic;good for today's rain


----------



## mariposa08

For the past few weeks I've just been switching between my two Kates.  Today is midnight Kate, yesterday was currant Kate.


----------



## Reba

The only bag/fabric that can handle New England right now (2-inches of fresh slush this morning).., Lizzy in Gunmetal Coated Twill..


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> The only bag/fabric that can handle New England right now (2-inches of fresh slush this morning).., Lizzy in Gunmetal Coated Twill..
> 
> View attachment 2915844



I love this bag so much!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love this bag so much!




Me too...all-time fave..goes with everything, can take the worst weather, and is the shape that works for me the best.  If they come out with any Coated Twill ever again...buy it...great fabric.


----------



## georgianne

gurlsaved said:


> I have the Marlena and the magnetic closure is a bit nonfunctional but the drawstring works great for me and I don't mind not clipping the flap. Marlena is so cute and fits a lot.


So glad you like it! Do you carry it over the shoulder or on your back, and do you feel like it is pretty secure without using the magnetic flaps?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Me too...all-time fave..goes with everything, can take the worst weather, and is the shape that works for me the best.  If they come out with any Coated Twill ever again...buy it...great fabric.



I have gunmetal Hayley and Bianca.  I kind of wish I had Lizzy too.


----------



## mariposa08

carrieongrove said:


> Medium Floral Metro here! I have a workout class mid-day, so Metro is perfect since she fits so much yet still looks great for work.
> 
> ETA this is the bag I'm carrying today, not all week. I like to change it up!



Glad the floral is working out!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I have gunmetal Hayley and Bianca.  I kind of wish I had Lizzy too.




Sold my Gunmetal Bianca...too heavy for my shoulder...but did love.


----------



## Reba

Impatient me..called and asked about upcoming Lizzy colors...late May and then early August...a color called Dawn and another called Stone.  Sounds like two grays...yawn...I guess Dawn could be a blue..person didn't know...oh well...


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?


switching between coal Belle and bordeaux Lizzie!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Impatient me..called and asked about upcoming Lizzy colors...late May and then early August...a color called Dawn and another called Stone.  Sounds like two grays...yawn...I guess Dawn could be a blue..person didn't know...oh well...




Dawn is dark blue.


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> switching between coal Belle and bordeaux Lizzie!



Great colors and great styles!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?




Black small Sutton! Loving this one. So versatile.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Reba said:


> Impatient me..called and asked about upcoming Lizzy colors...late May and then early August...a color called Dawn and another called Stone.  Sounds like two grays...yawn...I guess Dawn could be a blue..person didn't know...oh well...




Hmm, I'll be optimistic. I really want a Lizzy and I'm not super crazy about current colors.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Another small black Sutton! Love it!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Dawn is dark blue.




Is that your guess...or did you hear through the grapevine?  Dark blue might be nice...is that May?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Is that your guess...or did you hear through the grapevine?  Dark blue might be nice...is that May?



Heard it through the grapevine 

I thought it was fall so probably August...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Heard it through the grapevine
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was fall so probably August...




I certainly don't want to wish for Fall yet...&#128556;...never mind...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So what would be the difference of the current Navy color and this Dawn dark blue color


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> So what would be the difference of the current Navy color and this Dawn dark blue color




This Navy has such a nice dark saturation...like Navy of the past.  Probably a lighter/dark blue...maybe like this twill blue but Bedford. ??


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> So what would be the difference of the current Navy color and this Dawn dark blue color



no idea. they do a lot of dark blues...... and a lot are very similar.


----------



## Pursegirl54

mlstamb said:


> So glad you like the tote too - I hope your laptop fits in the zippered compartment, that would be awesome!


How do you like the MZ Wallace as a cross body bag?  I am looking for one to travel to Eruope that is easy on my neck.  This was one I was considering but would like to know from someone who has used it.  Thanks


----------



## xinhbg

mariposa08 said:


> no idea. they do a lot of dark blues...... and a lot are very similar.


The blue is with a grey tune into it, very calm color


----------



## xinhbg

Pursegirl54 said:


> How do you like the MZ Wallace as a cross body bag?  I am looking for one to travel to Eruope that is easy on my neck.  This was one I was considering but would like to know from someone who has used it.  Thanks


Lizzy works as a good Crossbody for travel. Good size.


----------



## quinncx

Pursegirl54 said:


> How do you like the MZ Wallace as a cross body bag?  I am looking for one to travel to Eruope that is easy on my neck.  This was one I was considering but would like to know from someone who has used it.  Thanks


I live in Brussels and use a Hayley when I'm wandering through Christmas markets etc.  My mom borrowed my Paige when she was here and loved it so much she took it home with her!  It depends on how much stuff you want to tote around with you...


----------



## Reba

Pursegirl54 said:


> How do you like the MZ Wallace as a cross body bag?  I am looking for one to travel to Eruope that is easy on my neck.  This was one I was considering but would like to know from someone who has used it.  Thanks




I have sensitive neck/shoulder issues. Use Lizzy constantly cross-body. Is a great bag. Don't have Paige, but I am sure that would work too. Hayley is bigger, you might be tempted to make it too heavy...then would hurt neck...but only if you let it with weight you added...they are all light.


----------



## Pursegirl54

quinncx said:


> I live in Brussels and use a Hayley when I'm wandering through Christmas markets etc.  My mom borrowed my Paige when she was here and loved it so much she took it home with her!  It depends on how much stuff you want to tote around with you...


Thank you, Quinncx... question about the Paige, I am concerned about the strap being too large that it will hurt my neck.  I have a Longchamp cross body that has a thick strap and if there is any weight in my back it makes a mark on my neck.  Maybe that is because it's strap is rougher?  Did you have any issues with the thick strap of the Paige?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I have the Paige and although I only used it several times as a crossbody the strap is very comfortable and I get so many complements on the bag. I also have a Tumi crossbody the "Capri" and not only this one hurt my neck/shoulder but  it moves so much around and I constantly have to fix the bag


----------



## kuomeisun

carrieongrove said:


> Thanks! Here are some shots, plus one of all my MZWs. Clearly I'm a fan of fall colors! (hope this works btw bc last time I tried to upload pics, they looked fine on my desktop but then they were all squished when I saw them later on my iPad - ?).
> 
> In order:
> Clara taken in my closet to see size against body
> Clara in natural light (in bedroom)
> Clara lining - one of my fave aspects - it's a beautiful turquoise (looks darker here)
> Collection, all look darker than IRL: (back row, l to r): Pearl Jane, Purple (Eggplant?) Bea, Chocolate Jane; (front row, l to r): Gunmetal Baby Jane; Claret Clara; Moss Stevie; Black Angus in front front!
> 
> Hope to add an Emerald Marlena once sale starts!


Hi Carrie, would you by any chance remember when (season and year?) and where you got your clara?  Do you still have it?  Thanks!!


----------



## carrieongrove

kuomeisun said:


> Hi Carrie, would you by any chance remember when (season and year?) and where you got your clara?  Do you still have it?  Thanks!!


Funny that you post this today. I sold Clara on Monday! I just didn't use her enough and really needed to pare down my collection. I bought her from MZW online in June 2010.


----------



## kuomeisun

Oh gosh I would have LOVED to have gotten it from you!!  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## carrieongrove

kuomeisun said:


> Oh gosh I would have LOVED to have gotten it from you!!  Thanks for the info!!!


No problem. The sale happened kind of organically. Not on eBay or anything.


----------



## Reba

kuomeisun said:


> Oh gosh I would have LOVED to have gotten it from you!!  Thanks for the info!!!




Could have been a friendly bidding war here...&#128521;


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?




Black Kate! Love it!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Could have been a friendly bidding war here...&#128521;


Reba, did you get my PM? I don't see it in my Sent Items, and I often have trouble with them here. Sorry everyone for public message!


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> reba, did you get my pm? I don't see it in my sent items, and i often have trouble with them here. Sorry everyone for public message!




&#128077;


----------



## virginiaboots

Anybody seen the navy twill in person?


----------



## xinhbg

virginiaboots said:


> Anybody seen the navy twill in person?


Me... love it... a perfect piece to go with jeans


----------



## Pursegirl54

tua said:


> I have the Paige and although I only used it several times as a crossbody the strap is very comfortable and I get so many complements on the bag. I also have a Tumi crossbody the "Capri" and not only this one hurt my neck/shoulder but  it moves so much around and I constantly have to fix the bag


Thank you Tua for your feedback. I will check out the Paige this weekend!


----------



## mothbeast

virginiaboots said:


> Anybody seen the navy twill in person?




yes. It's like a canvas with part made with white thread and parts made with blue. 
I was hoping for a uniform blue twill.


----------



## Reba

Oh my, a really fun Metro backpack on Nordstrom. Not for me...but really cute...


----------



## virginiaboots

Thanks! Not coated, right?


----------



## virginiaboots

mothbeast said:


> yes. It's like a canvas with part made with white thread and parts made with blue.
> I was hoping for a uniform blue twill.
> 
> View attachment 2918908



Thanks! Not coated, right?


----------



## mothbeast

No, the twill is not coated.


----------



## estrie

mothbeast said:


> No, the twill is not coated.




That's nice, thank you for the picture.


----------



## estrie

xinhbg said:


> Me... love it... a perfect piece to go with jeans




Nice thought! I have a dark denim skirt that does stain things a little so this twill could be perfect to match!


----------



## estrie

I know the Metro tote sizes have been discussed before but I've only recently been really considering one for air travel. Really uncertain of whether medium or small is "better"...  They appear not all that different in size but just enough to make a difference? The medium can be carried on the shoulder which is nice, but could it be too big? Every time I see them at Flat of the Hill I'm a little weirded out by how much space they seem to take up. Of course they're stuffed while on the shelf 

How did you guys choose a size?


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I know the Metro tote sizes have been discussed before but I've only recently been really considering one for air travel. Really uncertain of whether medium or small is "better"...  They appear not all that different in size but just enough to make a difference? The medium can be carried on the shoulder which is nice, but could it be too big? Every time I see them at Flat of the Hill I'm a little weirded out by how much space they seem to take up. Of course they're stuffed while on the shelf
> 
> How did you guys choose a size?




Good question Estrie!!  I have been looking at Medium vs regular Sutton. At first glance, you think Sutton is much bigger.., then check measurements on site and they read almost the same (but different shape). I think Sutton might be more versatile...  I would use for carry-on for air travel, weekend New England trips, and days I want to schlep lots of stuff visiting my Mom...


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Good question Estrie!!  I have been looking at Medium vs regular Sutton. At first glance, you think Sutton is much bigger.., then check measurements on site and they read almost the same (but different shape). I think Sutton might be more versatile...  I would use for carry-on for air travel, weekend New England trips, and days I want to schlep lots of stuff visiting my Mom...




Oh right, and Sutton! I think Sutton having the cross body strap gives it a leg up for sure. But then I really love a tote shape... Hm


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Oh right, and Sutton! I think Sutton having the cross body strap gives it a leg up for sure. But then I really love a tote shape... Hm




So many bags, so little funds...[emoji6].  Tote style appeals as a stand-in big purse too, but like you said earlier...is Medium just lil too big for purse use?  Carrie is using her Floral Medium happily...not sure if using pursey or totey...maybe she'll let us know. That one is so pretty. [emoji257]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I had a chance to see a bunch of MZ bags today. First, Flax is beautiful! It is much prettier in person than on their site. It is difficult to describe...like a very light gold. The trim is a light gold metallic saffiano leather. 

The boutique also had both a black nylon Sophie and a navy leather Sophie. The navy leather was soft and gorgeous.

They still had the black Chelsea with the leopard handles. It was cute, but not for me. 

The Cosmic bags are bright and cheery. 

The distressed silver bags are interesting...shiny...not my thing.

They did not have anything in Vermillion or Navy Canvas.

I also saw the Alexa. It is great if you don't carry a lot...too small for me but I loved the black/blue combo and the sporty strap.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chance to see a bunch of MZ bags today. First, Flax is beautiful! It is much prettier in person than on their site. It is difficult to describe...like a very light gold. The trim is a light gold metallic saffiano leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The boutique also had both a black nylon Sophie and a navy leather Sophie. The navy leather was soft and gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> They still had the black Chelsea with the leopard handles. It was cute, but not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cosmic bags are bright and cheery.
> 
> 
> 
> The distressed silver bags are interesting...shiny...not my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have anything in Vermillor Navy Canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw the Alexa. It is great if you don't carry a lot...too small for me but I loved the black/blue combo and the sporty strap.




Thank you. After reading this took a look at Flax. I can see it must be a very pretty neutral. I see that golden tone you mention now.   Would be a nice basic. Do I want to worry about the lightness of color in "carefree" summer though?  Sure wish there was more of that deep dark Navy...


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a chance to see a bunch of MZ bags today. First, Flax is beautiful! It is much prettier in person than on their site. It is difficult to describe...like a very light gold. The trim is a light gold metallic saffiano leather....
> 
> They did not have anything in Vermillion or Navy Canvas...



Thanks for sharing  strange no vermilion ...  As much as flax is pretty I think the ocd me will not do well with a white bag especially with price tag above $250 even with egg hunt


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you. After reading this took a look at Flax. I can see it must be a very pretty neutral. I see that golden tone you mention now.   Would be a nice basic. Do I want to worry about the lightness of color in "carefree" summer though?  Sure wish there was more of that deep dark Navy...


I will be able to let you know, because I am going to order a Flax Jane. I don't have any light colored MZs...Jane didn't come in Kingsport Gray a few seasons back, and no other lighter colors have ever moved me. We'll see how it goes. As much as I love my reliable dark bags, I am a bit ready to lighten up.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I will be able to let you know, because I am going to order a Flax Jane. I don't have any light colored MZs...Jane didn't come in Kingsport Gray a few seasons back, and no other lighter colors have ever moved me. We'll see how it goes. As much as I love my reliable dark bags, I am a bit ready to lighten up.




I do have 2 Kingsport Gray, which I love. Found myself wearing the most of anything in the Summer. I am careful, and they are fine. Flax looks even lighter, but at some point it doesn't matter too much. We just need to take care. Good luck and send us pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I do have 2 Kingsport Gray, which I love. Found myself wearing the most of anything in the Summer. I am careful, and they are fine. Flax looks even lighter, but at some point it doesn't matter too much. We just need to take care. Good luck and send us pics.


Kingsport was the best lighter color ever, IMO. Flax is definitely lighter than that - by a lot. I am hoping that it won't get grimey/grungey looking over time. The leather trim is so pretty - the bag has a dressier look than many of my other Janes. I think it is the Saffiano trim. I don't think any of my others have it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Kingsport was the best lighter color ever, IMO. Flax is definitely lighter than that - by a lot. I am hoping that it won't get grimey/grungey looking over time. The leather trim is so pretty - the bag has a dressier look than many of my other Janes. I think it is the Saffiano trim. I don't think any of my others have it.




Maybe it can be your golden warm months "dressy" Jane.  No drippy ice cream cones on those days [emoji509][emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> So many bags, so little funds...[emoji6].  Tote style appeals as a stand-in big purse too, but like you said earlier...is Medium just lil too big for purse use?  Carrie is using her Floral Medium happily...not sure if using pursey or totey...maybe she'll let us know. That one is so pretty. [emoji257]


For me, Medium Metro is too big for general purse use. I've done it before but mostly because I love the pattern, not because I need the space...and there is a lot of space in that bag! 

For me, MM is perfect for when I have mid-day workouts so I can use it as a gym bag/purse. If you carry a lot of stuff on a regular basis, I could see using it as a purse, but I mean a lot of stuff--books, iPad, big water bottle, lots!

One negative is that the straps don't always stay on my shoulder. As I walk, I find that I often have my right arm (I carry her on my right shoulder) close to my side or holding the straps at the top so that the bag part rests on my back behind me (if that makes sense). Something to keep in mind. Not sure it's been mentioned before.

I don't have any size Sutton, but I could see the appeal of the crossbody. After a while though, crossbodies give me trap/shoulder pain, particularly if they're heavy, so it's not a great solution for me. Also (and I'm a little crazy here, I've mentioned this before), I don't like the natural colored leather parts on the Sutton. I know they're on the Metro, too, but not as much. Totally crazy aesthetic thing for me.


----------



## carrieongrove

Saw some of the new styles IRL this weekend. Real quick thoughts:

1. Do not like Pippa as much as I thought I would. Seemed boring. Navy Twill is also meh.
2. Janie is tiny, like child size. Crazy.
3. Kristy is cute but I don't like the same colored snaps. Look kind of cheap to me.
4. Flax is much nicer IRL. Beautiful trim. Would be concerned about stains but the color is really pretty.
5. I love IRIS!!! Reba, you should check her out.
6. Tiger Eye Ivy looks smaller to me than my Fringe Ivy. I don't think it is (perhaps the fringe makes it appear bigger?) but Ivy is a very petite bag.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Saw some of the new styles IRL this weekend. Real quick thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do not like Pippa as much as I thought I would. Seemed boring. Navy Twill is also meh.
> 
> 2. Janie is tiny, like child size. Crazy.
> 
> 3. Kristy is cute but I don't like the same colored snaps. Look kind of cheap to me.
> 
> 4. Flax is much nicer IRL. Beautiful trim. Would be concerned about stains but the color is really pretty.
> 
> 5. I love IRIS!!! Reba, you should check her out.
> 
> 6. Tiger Eye Ivy looks smaller to me than my Fringe Ivy. I don't think it is (perhaps the fringe makes it appear bigger?) but Ivy is a very petite bag.




Thanks Carrie for your thoughts. Did they have any Royal bags?  Was that a pretty color IRL?


----------



## estrie

carrieongrove said:


> Saw some of the new styles IRL this weekend. Real quick thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do not like Pippa as much as I thought I would. Seemed boring. Navy Twill is also meh.
> 
> 2. Janie is tiny, like child size. Crazy.
> 
> 3. Kristy is cute but I don't like the same colored snaps. Look kind of cheap to me.
> 
> 4. Flax is much nicer IRL. Beautiful trim. Would be concerned about stains but the color is really pretty.
> 
> 5. I love IRIS!!! Reba, you should check her out.
> 
> 6. Tiger Eye Ivy looks smaller to me than my Fringe Ivy. I don't think it is (perhaps the fringe makes it appear bigger?) but Ivy is a very petite bag.




Thanks for the thought on Pippa. I am looking very hard for an excellent clutch with wrist strap. While Pippa doesn't have that strap, it seems a good size. But if it accordions, it must be difficult to carry as a clutch. And it is a bit plain.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> For me, Medium Metro is too big for general purse use. I've done it before but mostly because I love the pattern, not because I need the space...and there is a lot of space in that bag!
> 
> For me, MM is perfect for when I have mid-day workouts so I can use it as a gym bag/purse. If you carry a lot of stuff on a regular basis, I could see using it as a purse, but I mean a lot of stuff--books, iPad, big water bottle, lots!
> 
> One negative is that the straps don't always stay on my shoulder. As I walk, I find that I often have my right arm (I carry her on my right shoulder) close to my side or holding the straps at the top so that the bag part rests on my back behind me (if that makes sense). Something to keep in mind. Not sure it's been mentioned before.
> 
> I don't have any size Sutton, but I could see the appeal of the crossbody. After a while though, crossbodies give me trap/shoulder pain, particularly if they're heavy, so it's not a great solution for me. Also (and I'm a little crazy here, I've mentioned this before), I don't like the natural colored leather parts on the Sutton. I know they're on the Metro, too, but not as much. Totally crazy aesthetic thing for me.


I had the same issue with MM. Didn't stay on the shoulder at all...I hand carry my LM and SM.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Saw some of the new styles IRL this weekend. Real quick thoughts:
> 
> 1. Do not like Pippa as much as I thought I would. Seemed boring. Navy Twill is also meh.
> 2. Janie is tiny, like child size. Crazy.
> 3. Kristy is cute but I don't like the same colored snaps. Look kind of cheap to me.
> 4. Flax is much nicer IRL. Beautiful trim. Would be concerned about stains but the color is really pretty.
> 5. I love IRIS!!! Reba, you should check her out.
> 6. Tiger Eye Ivy looks smaller to me than my Fringe Ivy. I don't think it is (perhaps the fringe makes it appear bigger?) but Ivy is a very petite bag.


Lol - we had a lot of similar perspective on the new stuff...agree - Janie is ridiculously tiny. I was pleasantly surprised by Flax. Agree on the Pippa too...it was just ok. Probably functionally terrific, but didn't look special.


----------



## dcooney4

I love the flax color. Not sure what bag I would want it in yet though.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Thanks Carrie for your thoughts. Did they have any Royal bags?  Was that a pretty color IRL?


Royal is pretty, very striking and bold. It's too much for me (I'm a bit boring and prefer their Navy), but similar to Flax, they did a good job with the metallic trim. I think it looks particularly nice on the SLGs.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Royal is pretty, very striking and bold. It's too much for me (I'm a bit boring and prefer their Navy), but similar to Flax, they did a good job with the metallic trim. I think it looks particularly nice on the SLGs.




Hmm, would like to think of it as a fun color for Summer; especially after this dreary long Winter. But am afraid it might just be too much.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

estrie said:


> I know the Metro tote sizes have been discussed before but I've only recently been really considering one for air travel. Really uncertain of whether medium or small is "better"...  They appear not all that different in size but just enough to make a difference? The medium can be carried on the shoulder which is nice, but could it be too big? Every time I see them at Flat of the Hill I'm a little weirded out by how much space they seem to take up. Of course they're stuffed while on the shelf
> 
> How did you guys choose a size?



I have a small metro tote and a regular size Sutton.

I use the small metro tote as a purse, but I've also used it traveling for work as more of a tote. It fit my big work laptop and everything I needed for a typical biz trip day perfectly, and I actually shoulder-carried it a bunch, even with a heavy winter coat on. I don't know, I don't do it a lot, but I've had no problems shoulder-carrying the small metro even though folks seem to say they can't. I'm short, but I'm not tiny or skinny, so  I don't think it should be too hard for most folks?

I haven't actually used the regular size Sutton yet, although it is going with me as my carry-on for a trip tomorrow. 

A couple notes about the Sutton, though: first, the natural trim. The poster above who mentioned that Sutton has a lot of natural trim, more than the metro tote--this is true EXCEPT for black Sutton. Black Sutton has black trim except on the handles, which have pale leather. Also, if you have Sutton set up for cross-body, or even if you simply unhook the top corners from the bottom corners, it becomes very totelike. So if you prefer the tote shape, don't write Sutton off necessarily, because it can act like a tote as well.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> Saw some of the new styles IRL this weekend. Real quick thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do not like Pippa as much as I thought I would. Seemed boring. Navy Twill is also meh.
> 
> 2. Janie is tiny, like child size. Crazy.
> 
> 3. Kristy is cute but I don't like the same colored snaps. Look kind of cheap to me.
> 
> 4. Flax is much nicer IRL. Beautiful trim. Would be concerned about stains but the color is really pretty.
> 
> 5. I love IRIS!!! Reba, you should check her out.
> 
> 6. Tiger Eye Ivy looks smaller to me than my Fringe Ivy. I don't think it is (perhaps the fringe makes it appear bigger?) but Ivy is a very petite bag.




Iris doesn't look too androgynous does it?  Especially when I see it in black I think it could be in the men's department of Tumi...except it would be named Irving [emoji4]


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> Iris doesn't look too androgynous does it?  Especially when I see it in black I think it could be in the men's department of Tumi...except it would be named Irving [emoji4]


lol! Sh!t, it may be ruined for me as well now! 

Honestly though in the Tiger's Eye it's quite nice. Yes, more mature than say Janie, but not in a geriatric way. Haven't seen it in black. If they bring it out later with a contrasting or complementary trim, I think it would make it more interesting.


----------



## mariposa08

I grabbed a navy small sutton last week and it just arrived.  It's so cute and so light. I kind of love it... I doubt I need it, but I like it so much.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> lol! Sh!t, it may be ruined for me as well now!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though in the Tiger's Eye it's quite nice. Yes, more mature than say Janie, but not in a geriatric way. Haven't seen it in black. If they bring it out later with a contrasting or complementary trim, I think it would make it more interesting.




I had to laugh at your response...I have a way of blurting out my thoughts...and ruining things for others. Just ask my daughter... Shamrock shake from McD's mom try it...eew, tastes like toothpaste...now she hates.  Husband ordered some clean-lined dress shoes...look like "Ellen" shoes...back they went.  Maybe I should just zip it...[emoji55]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I grabbed a navy small sutton last week and it just arrived.  It's so cute and so light. I kind of love it... I doubt I need it, but I like it so much.




Glad you like!  Let me know if you find it comfy or cumbersome crossbody.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Glad you like!  Let me know if you find it comfy or cumbersome crossbody.




I have a few pictures if you would like to see them.  It seems super comfy since it's the nice light metro material.  The handles are tiny so it's definitely a cross body bag for me.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I have a few pictures if you would like to see them.  It seems super comfy since it's the nice light metro material.  The handles are tiny so it's definitely a cross body bag for me.




Sure pics if you don't mind. Handles don't jab ya in the side?  Nicole on here wasn't too comfy with it crossbody, but she pretty much had just unboxed it. No test driving.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Sure pics if you don't mind. Handles don't jab ya in the side?  Nicole on here wasn't too comfy with it crossbody, but she pretty much had just unboxed it. No test driving.



They don't lay flat, but the material is pretty soft so no jabbing really


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Reba said:


> Sure pics if you don't mind. Handles don't jab ya in the side?  Nicole on here wasn't too comfy with it crossbody, but she pretty much had just unboxed it. No test driving.




To report back, I have been carrying it cross-body tooooooons I am totally loving it. So light and comfortable. I don't have it too full most of the time (and it holds a lot) so it just kind of flattens against my hip.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I had the same issue with MM. Didn't stay on the shoulder at all...I hand carry my LM and SM.




Ah, so the main differentiator for MM, the shoulder strap, doesn't even work. My shoulders slope and nothing stays on. Thank you guys!!!


----------



## estrie

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a small metro tote and a regular size Sutton.
> 
> I use the small metro tote as a purse, but I've also used it traveling for work as more of a tote. It fit my big work laptop and everything I needed for a typical biz trip day perfectly, and I actually shoulder-carried it a bunch, even with a heavy winter coat on. I don't know, I don't do it a lot, but I've had no problems shoulder-carrying the small metro even though folks seem to say they can't. I'm short, but I'm not tiny or skinny, so  I don't think it should be too hard for most folks?
> 
> I haven't actually used the regular size Sutton yet, although it is going with me as my carry-on for a trip tomorrow.
> 
> A couple notes about the Sutton, though: first, the natural trim. The poster above who mentioned that Sutton has a lot of natural trim, more than the metro tote--this is true EXCEPT for black Sutton. Black Sutton has black trim except on the handles, which have pale leather. Also, if you have Sutton set up for cross-body, or even if you simply unhook the top corners from the bottom corners, it becomes very totelike. So if you prefer the tote shape, don't write Sutton off necessarily, because it can act like a tote as well.




Fantastic observations and feedback, thank you!!! That sounded kind of schoolmarmy, sorry  While Small Metro looks plenty big, I still worried it would be small for needs (like hard to carry if stuffed wider) cause it's "small," but it sounds super functional and I'd give shoulder carry a shot. Now it's just between that and Sutton cause that sounds pretty awesome too haha. Thank you


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I grabbed a navy small sutton last week and it just arrived.  It's so cute and so light. I kind of love it... I doubt I need it, but I like it so much.




 Congratulations. Kind of loving it is a pretty good reason to keep


----------



## estrie

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a small metro tote and a regular size Sutton.
> 
> I use the small metro tote as a purse, but I've also used it traveling for work as more of a tote. It fit my big work laptop and everything I needed for a typical biz trip day perfectly, and I actually shoulder-carried it a bunch, even with a heavy winter coat on. I don't know, I don't do it a lot, but I've had no problems shoulder-carrying the small metro even though folks seem to say they can't. I'm short, but I'm not tiny or skinny, so  I don't think it should be too hard for most folks?
> 
> I haven't actually used the regular size Sutton yet, although it is going with me as my carry-on for a trip tomorrow.




Also, I totally hope to hear how using it as a carry-on goes for you! Exactly what I want it for.


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> To report back, I have been carrying it cross-body tooooooons I am totally loving it. So light and comfortable. I don't have it too full most of the time (and it holds a lot) so it just kind of flattens against my hip.




Oh yeah!  Glad to hear!   That makes 2 of you that give it a thumbs up crossbody. Uh oh...  Is MZ gonna add colors to their site soon?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh yeah!  Glad to hear!   That makes 2 of you that give it a thumbs up crossbody. Uh oh...  Is MZ gonna add colors to their site soon?



I think Papaya should be coming soon

pic from Flat of the Hill's facebook page


----------



## xinhbg

Any thoughts on the new Daisy?


----------



## Reba

New bags on Nordstrom.

Odd


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Ah, so the main differentiator for MM, the shoulder strap, doesn't even work. My shoulders slope and nothing stays on. Thank you guys!!!




Yep, I am in the same boat. Nothing stays on my shoulder...MM did not work for me. I adore my SM, but I hand carry it. It holds a
ton.


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> New bags on Nordstrom.
> 
> Odd


I think Palette is pretty/interesting. Not for me to purchase but to admire from afar. 

Not feeling Suki - don't like the patch pocket - and definitely don't like Navy Twill. I kind of like the Daisy shape though.


----------



## Reba

carrieongrove said:


> I think Palette is pretty/interesting. Not for me to purchase but to admire from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling Suki - don't like the patch pocket - and definitely don't like Navy Twill. I kind of like the Daisy shape though.




Palette prettier on some bags more than others. The rest; nothing that bad, or that great. The classic styles in Flax are pretty; and pretty light.  Was hoping for a few Nordstrom exclusive Navy bags; bummer.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im still waiting on a Navy Jane I really hope this new color comes in some of the older style bags


----------



## Reba

Going to West Coast resort next month. Does anyone know if they made Penny in Flax for boutiques?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> I think Palette is pretty/interesting. Not for me to purchase but to admire from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> Not feeling Suki - don't like the patch pocket - and definitely don't like Navy Twill. I kind of like the Daisy shape though.




I have a Palette Lizzy on the way to me...my dreams of a cosmic Lizzy didn't come true so I thought I'd give it a shot in a different wild and crazy pattern. Seems like it would be cute for summer. Will have to see how I like it!


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a Palette Lizzy on the way to me...my dreams of a cosmic Lizzy didn't come true so I thought I'd give it a shot in a different wild and crazy pattern. Seems like it would be cute for summer. Will have to see how I like it!




I wondered if you were going to try!  Let us see and hear your thoughts after it arrives...


----------



## dcblam

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a Palette Lizzy on the way to me...my dreams of a cosmic Lizzy didn't come true so I thought I'd give it a shot in a different wild and crazy pattern. Seems like it would be cute for summer. Will have to see how I like it!



You'll have to give us an update for SURE!  Am on the fence about this pattern.  

Hope everyone is well - long time no post!

Have been sporting my Mini Sutton in black as my weatherproof "go to" this crappy Winter season.....it's been a god send!  LOVE IT more and more and just realized that I've had this bag for a year and it's gotten A LOT of use!


----------



## lovemybabes

I am hoping for a Sutton during the egg hunt.  I also want a Large Metro sometime, so it seems like a great time to grab them if I get a good few eggs. 

I would love an ingrid wallet, I hope it comes out in Jungle, or Vermillion.


----------



## carrieongrove

OMG I'd love a vermillion Mae!


----------



## kuomeisun

Hi


----------



## kuomeisun

Coach Lover Too said:


> Here's the pics I took for those of you that asked.
> Hopefully you can see the difference in the pink and the coral. The coral is more peach than pink.
> I also love the seville and I can't believe it doesn't seem to be more popular. It looks a LOT more expensive than it was, (even if I'd paid full price.)
> I'm so very pleased with my order! Hope this helps!!



Hi totally a long shot, but do you happen to still have the Seville Bea or pink Jane?  They are beautiful! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

I've been using my regular Sutton (not just the small) finally since I've been on a trip. First: best. carryon. ever. Also I carted this thing all over Manhattan yesterday full of stuff including a big and heavy laptop and it was NO THANG. So light and comfortable. I used the cross-body strap but on one shoulder and it was perfect (smallest setting). 

It's safe to say I want to use this for "really big purse days" from now on and also that I really, really want another one. But none of the colors right now interest me. So I'm looking forward to some new releases!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I've been using my regular Sutton (not just the small) finally since I've been on a trip. First: best. carryon. ever. Also I carted this thing all over Manhattan yesterday full of stuff including a big and heavy laptop and it was NO THANG. So light and comfortable. I used the cross-body strap but on one shoulder and it was perfect (smallest setting).
> 
> It's safe to say I want to use this for "really big purse days" from now on and also that I really, really want another one. But none of the colors right now interest me. So I'm looking forward to some new releases!


Awesome! Sutton is such a great bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Flax Jane...love it! Great Spring/Summer color. Most metallics feel wintery to me, but not this one.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

kuomeisun said:


> Hi totally a long shot, but do you happen to still have the Seville Bea or pink Jane?  They are beautiful!



I don't and I am kicking myself for selling them!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Aah the Azalea Jane...one of my holy grails...

With all the colors that they repeat, I cannot believe that they have not done another bright pink.


----------



## estrie

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I've been using my regular Sutton (not just the small) finally since I've been on a trip. First: best. carryon. ever. Also I carted this thing all over Manhattan yesterday full of stuff including a big and heavy laptop and it was NO THANG. So light and comfortable. I used the cross-body strap but on one shoulder and it was perfect (smallest setting).
> 
> It's safe to say I want to use this for "really big purse days" from now on and also that I really, really want another one. But none of the colors right now interest me. So I'm looking forward to some new releases!




Wonderful!! Thank you for your review!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Flax Jane...love it! Great Spring/Summer color. Most metallics feel wintery to me, but not this one.




Perfect transitioning, congratulations! Look forward to pictures when time


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> perfect transitioning, congratulations! Look forward to pictures when time




+1


----------



## virginiaboots

Anybody know if metro backpack is coming in any new colors (besides palette and cosmic)? Also, did it come in the butterfly print?


----------



## knerpis

I just got a MZ Wallace Lizzy bag in black camo yesterday and holy crap, I'm in love!    It's the perfect size for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> Anybody know if metro backpack is coming in any new colors (besides palette and cosmic)? Also, did it come in the butterfly print?




It did not come in Butterfly. I am hoping for a bright color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

knerpis said:


> I just got a MZ Wallace Lizzy bag in black camo yesterday and holy crap, I'm in love!    It's the perfect size for me.




Congrats! There are many Lizzy fans here...it is a great little bag. Hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I sold a bunch of bags and decided to get a Paris tote...what do you ladies think...Navy or Black? I am thinking Navy with a tassel...but can't decide. The shiny black seems a bit more polished, but I think Navy will work better for the upcoming seasons.

There are very rarely any Paris totes on the resale sites. People who buy them must love them and hang on to them. Good sign!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Perfect transitioning, congratulations! Look forward to pictures when time




Will do photos later today! The color is great...it is this year's Kingsport...a bit of a color shifter, with knockout metallic trim and bright yellow gold hardware.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I sold a bunch of bags and decided to get a Paris tote...what do you ladies think...Navy or Black? I am thinking Navy with a tassel...but can't decide. The shiny black seems a bit more polished, but I think Navy will work better for the upcoming seasons.
> 
> There are very rarely any Paris totes on the resale sites. People who buy them must love them and hang on to them. Good sign!




I vote Spring-time Navy with a fun tassel. Then after you Luv, Luv, Luv, you can invest in a black for Fall/Winter months! [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

knerpis said:


> I just got a MZ Wallace Lizzy bag in black camo yesterday and holy crap, I'm in love!    It's the perfect size for me.




My perfect size bag too.  Have 3 now and love to rotate the colors. Always know where everything is when I carry this style, and is most comfy. Enjoy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Flax Jane. Color is best described as a cross between lt gold and lt stone/taupe. Yellow undertones but flashes of other tones depending on the light. Bright gold hw. Lt gold metallic saffiano leather trim. Cafe lining.

No flash:




Flash:


----------



## LuvAllBags

Trim and hardware:




Interior:


----------



## LuvAllBags

I will have to be more careful with the Flax for sure. Bottom will inevitably show dirt. However I like to have a dressier option in the nylon and I am having a gold obsession moment, so it works well.  I am starting to carry it today so I will report back in a few months on marks/dirt/stains.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I will have to be more careful with the Flax for sure. Bottom will inevitably show dirt. However I like to have a dressier option in the nylon and I am having a gold obsession moment, so it works well.  I am starting to carry it today so I will report back in a few months on marks/dirt/stains.




So very pretty. As you said, very dressy look for nylon bag. Love it.


----------



## knerpis

Question for everyone...I mentioned that I just bought a Lizzy bag and I LOVE it, but what in the world are the loops and metal hooks on each side for??  Seems odd to just be decoration.  It doesn't bother me, and I probably will add a bag charm or something to it, but I can't figure out what it's for.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Flax Jane. Color is best described as a cross between lt gold and lt stone/taupe. Yellow undertones but flashes of other tones depending on the light. Bright gold hw. Lt gold metallic saffiano leather trim. Cafe lining.



Great pics -- what a beautiful color!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

knerpis said:


> Question for everyone...I mentioned that I just bought a Lizzy bag and I LOVE it, but what in the world are the loops and metal hooks on each side for??  Seems odd to just be decoration.  It doesn't bother me, and I probably will add a bag charm or something to it, but I can't figure out what it's for.




I don't have one myself but I have seen photos where those were used to attach the cross-body strap.


----------



## quinncx

Pursegirl54 said:


> Thank you, Quinncx... question about the Paige, I am concerned about the strap being too large that it will hurt my neck.  I have a Longchamp cross body that has a thick strap and if there is any weight in my back it makes a mark on my neck.  Maybe that is because it's strap is rougher?  Did you have any issues with the thick strap of the Paige?


I've never had an issue with the strap and neither did my mom.  She has surgery to remove a tumor a few years ago that left her with a scar down the side of her neck, one that is very sensitive.  She hasn't worn a cross body bag since that operation, but loved the Paige because it was so comfortable.


----------



## mariposa08

knerpis said:


> Question for everyone...I mentioned that I just bought a Lizzy bag and I LOVE it, but what in the world are the loops and metal hooks on each side for??  Seems odd to just be decoration.  It doesn't bother me, and I probably will add a bag charm or something to it, but I can't figure out what it's for.



the bottom loops are just for decoration


----------



## estrie

knerpis said:


> I just got a MZ Wallace Lizzy bag in black camo yesterday and holy crap, I'm in love!    It's the perfect size for me.




And black camo, yay congrats!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Will do photos later today! The color is great...it is this year's Kingsport...a bit of a color shifter, with knockout metallic trim and bright yellow gold hardware.




Love the metallic trim!! Yet again a detail like that comes across in pictures here and not so much in MZW's own pictures. It's beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## knerpis

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I don't have one myself but I have seen photos where those were used to attach the cross-body strap.



Ah, I guess you could do that!  Might might the shape a little funny though, depending on how full/heavy the bag is.


----------



## knerpis

estrie said:


> And black camo, yay congrats!



It's gorgeous...pretty subtle, which is great.


----------



## knerpis

mariposa08 said:


> the bottom loops are just for decoration



Cool!  I'm going to find a bag charm/decoration to hang from it.


----------



## Reba

knerpis said:


> Question for everyone...I mentioned that I just bought a Lizzy bag and I LOVE it, but what in the world are the loops and metal hooks on each side for??  Seems odd to just be decoration.  It doesn't bother me, and I probably will add a bag charm or something to it, but I can't figure out what it's for.




Just decoration. Added hardware for looks. Go to pics MZ pics only thread I think on page 8 I have pics of some of my Lizzy bags with charms attached on front. Enjoy.


----------



## Pursegirl54

Pursegirl54 said:


> Thank you, Quinncx... question about the Paige, I am concerned about the strap being too large that it will hurt my neck.  I have a Longchamp cross body that has a thick strap and if there is any weight in my back it makes a mark on my neck.  Maybe that is because it's strap is rougher?  Did you have any issues with the thick strap of the Paige?


I purchased the Paige this weekend!  Can't wait to use it on my trip.  The strap feels fine, not at all like my other purse.  Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Love the metallic trim!! Yet again a detail like that comes across in pictures here and not so much in MZW's own pictures. It's beautiful, congratulations.




Yes, this is one of those colors that their images do no justice. It is much more complex and attractive in person. The trim makes it...I can't believe I don't have any others with Saffiano trim. I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I vote Spring-time Navy with a fun tassel. Then after you Luv, Luv, Luv, you can invest in a black for Fall/Winter months! [emoji4]




Thanks! I did go with Navy plus a tassel! Excited for when it arrives.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I did go with Navy plus a tassel! Excited for when it arrives.




Oh good. Navy is so great for Spring and Summer. After this Winter we all need a lift away from black. I know you will share pics [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

[emoji256] I wonder if they will release any of the new green bags today in honor of St Patrick's Day? [emoji256]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> [emoji256] I wonder if they will release any of the new green bags today in honor of St Patrick's Day? [emoji256]




I guess we will see. It's the perfect day to release jungle!!


----------



## carrieongrove

Reba said:


> [emoji256] I wonder if they will release any of the new green bags today in honor of St Patrick's Day? [emoji256]


That would be so cute!


----------



## Reba

If only our lowly opinions mattered...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

the suspense is killing me its almost spring time when will the rest of the styles be released. I really want a navy Jane


----------



## virginiaboots

where's the blue they are showing on FB in the photo with all of the Pippas in a row?


----------



## Reba

virginiaboots said:


> where's the blue they are showing on FB in the photo with all of the Pippas in a row?




I don't know..meanies...hiding them with the green bags I guess.  Call and ask...


----------



## BethL

I asked MZW Customer Service, and they did confirm the egg hunt will take place this year, hooray! Easter is only a couple of weeks away. Does anyone remember if MZW left all bags on the website so the "eggs" would apply, or do they remove any?


----------



## missyb

Pursegirl54 said:


> I purchased the Paige this weekend!  Can't wait to use it on my trip.  The strap feels fine, not at all like my other purse.  Thank you for your feedback!




Which color did you get? I want a Paige for my trip to Greece this summer


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I asked MZW Customer Service, and they did confirm the egg hunt will take place this year, hooray! Easter is only a couple of weeks away. Does anyone remember if MZW left all bags on the website so the "eggs" would apply, or do they remove any?


They typically remove some bags for the egg hunt.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my navy Paris tote and tassel today. Love it! Pics tomorrow when the light is better.


----------



## LuvAllBags




----------



## BethL

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 2934352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934354


I love these photos. The color looks much better in your pics than online!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my navy Paris tote and tassel today. Love it! Pics tomorrow when the light is better.




It is beautiful!  Love the Navy and the tassel!


----------



## Pursegirl54

missyb said:


> Which color did you get? I want a Paige for my trip to Greece this summer


I bought the Paige in Clove at Bloomindales.  I don't see that color on the MZ Wallace website. But I love the color as it is a neutral color.  
I tried to post a picture, hope it went through.... I just joined this forum not very long ago so I am not sure how to post the pics.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Pursegirl54 said:


> I bought the Paige in Clove at Bloomindales.  I don't see that color on the MZ Wallace website. But I love the color as it is a neutral color.
> I tried to post a picture, hope it went through.... I just joined this forum not very long ago so I am not sure how to post the pics.



:welcome2: *Pursegirl54*! I believe Clove was from the Autumn/Winter 2014 collection. I have a Clove Coco Tote I've been using every day for work since I bought it right before Christmas and I've found the Clove to be a very versatile shade!


----------



## carrieongrove

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 2934352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934354


Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pursegirl54 said:


> I bought the Paige in Clove at Bloomindales.  I don't see that color on the MZ Wallace website. But I love the color as it is a neutral color.
> 
> I tried to post a picture, hope it went through.... I just joined this forum not very long ago so I am not sure how to post the pics.




Congrats and welcome! Clove is lovely!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 2934352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934354


wow so pretty it looks better than online pics..congrats


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 2934352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934354



Love the navy and the tassel looks perfect with it!


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I have a Palette Lizzy on the way to me...my dreams of a cosmic Lizzy didn't come true so I thought I'd give it a shot in a different wild and crazy pattern. Seems like it would be cute for summer. Will have to see how I like it!




Nicole, did it come in yet?  If so, what did you think?


----------



## Pursegirl54

nyshopaholic said:


> :welcome2: *Pursegirl54*! I believe Clove was from the Autumn/Winter 2014 collection. I have a Clove Coco Tote I've been using every day for work since I bought it right before Christmas and I've found the Clove to be a very versatile shade!


Thank you so much for the welcome   and for your feedback in regard to the purse.  I love this site!


----------



## Pursegirl54

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats and welcome! Clove is lovely!


Thank you for the welcome  And yes I love the clove color, very versatile


----------



## lovemybabes

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 2934352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934354



OH!! I didn't like the tassel at all online....until I saw your picture.  Beautiful!


----------



## lovemybabes

I can't wait to see Papaya on the site.  I can't wait until the Easter Hunt. I just want to have fun with it, no major plans.


----------



## dmc60

Big lurker here, late of the HH forum...

Does anyone have an Eliza AND a Kate?  I've had a black Kate for a few years and I am finding it a little too large - especially as I don't carry a larger camera around anymore - and I would like a bag that I can  fit my Ipad into neatly.

I have been eyeing the Eliza in clove on the Nordstrom website....those top zipper pockets look like they may be just the thing.

I JUST received a vermillion Andie, hoping the Ipad would fit in the outer zip pocket - but no luck!  It DOES fit inside the bag, but takes up more room then I'd like.  I LOVE the color though...

Photos hopefully tomorrow


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Big lurker here, late of the HH forum...
> 
> Does anyone have an Eliza AND a Kate?  I've had a black Kate for a few years and I am finding it a little too large - especially as I don't carry a larger camera around anymore - and I would like a bag that I can  fit my Ipad into neatly.
> 
> I have been eyeing the Eliza in clove on the Nordstrom website....those top zipper pockets look like they may be just the thing.
> 
> I JUST received a vermillion Andie, hoping the Ipad would fit in the outer zip pocket - but no luck!  It DOES fit inside the bag, but takes up more room then I'd like.  I LOVE the color though...
> 
> Photos hopefully tomorrow


Welcome! I have a Kate and recently sold my Eliza. The Eliza will fit an iPad nicely. Please share pics of your Vermillion Andie! I love that color.


----------



## mosobamboo

I am thinking about Daisy. Has anyone here used it? Is it good? Thank you


----------



## xinhbg

I used the  Daisy. The stripes sits really well on my shoulder and I like how it organized. Can definitely fit a lot into it. I like its sleek look too.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Welcome! I have a Kate and recently sold my Eliza. The Eliza will fit an iPad nicely.



Hi, I'm considering Eliza. If u don't mind can share the pro and con of eliza? Also is Eliza strap drop is similar to Jane? Thanks !


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Hi, I'm considering Eliza. If u don't mind can share the pro and con of eliza? Also is Eliza strap drop is similar to Jane? Thanks !


Certainly! The pros are most definitely that it is an ideal size, similar to the Jane, but with more organization. The strap drop length is comparable to Jane. I did not find it to be heavy. 

The only con for me was that it is plain-looking, IMO. I had it in Steel, and found it to be super boring. I actually like it much better in black or other colors. I think I just made a bad color selection. Steel seemed like a perfect neutral, but I ended up not caring for it. 

I put the Jane, Eliza and Georgie in the same size category. All are good choices with pros/cons and nuances that make them slightly different.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Certainly! The pros are most definitely that it is an ideal size, similar to the Jane, but with more organization. The strap drop length is comparable to Jane. I did not find it to be heavy.
> 
> The only con for me was that it is plain-looking, IMO. I had it in Steel, and found it to be super boring. I actually like it much better in black or other colors. I think I just made a bad color selection. Steel seemed like a perfect neutral, but I ended up not caring for it.
> 
> I put the Jane, Eliza and Georgie in the same size category. All are good choices with pros/cons and nuances that make them slightly different.



Thank u for sharing  I'm glad to know its not heavy with the multi zip pockets. I saw a pic on Instagram someone was carrying a black Eliza. It's really sharp. Very gorgeous


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thank u for sharing  I'm glad to know its not heavy with the multi zip pockets. I saw a pic on Instagram someone was carrying a black Eliza. It's really sharp. Very gorgeous


I agree - the black is sharp. In my opinion, the original MZs in black with gold hw can't be beat.


----------



## dmc60

I am going to give the Eliza a try - I like more organization.  Hopefully the photos for the vermillion Andie show up properly - btw, the dog kept photo bombing me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I am going to give the Eliza a try - I like more organization.  Hopefully the photos for the vermillion Andie show up properly - btw, the dog kept photo bombing me!


Love the color! And your cute pup!


----------



## tickedoffchick

dmc60 said:


> Big lurker here, late of the HH forum...
> 
> Does anyone have an Eliza AND a Kate?  I've had a black Kate for a few years and I am finding it a little too large - especially as I don't carry a larger camera around anymore - and I would like a bag that I can  fit my Ipad into neatly.
> 
> I have been eyeing the Eliza in clove on the Nordstrom website....those top zipper pockets look like they may be just the thing.
> 
> I JUST received a vermillion Andie, hoping the Ipad would fit in the outer zip pocket - but no luck!  It DOES fit inside the bag, but takes up more room then I'd like.  I LOVE the color though...
> 
> Photos hopefully tomorrow


I have the Jane Tote and the two zip pockets run the length of the bag and fit an iPad PERFECTLY. The shoulder straps are almost as long as the original Jane. I don't know if that helps. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## dmc60

Thank you Chick!  I have been eyeing the Jane tote as well.  Good to know about the shoulder straps, as I usually do a shoulder carry.  Maybe I can find a good egg!


----------



## mosobamboo

xinhbg said:


> I used the  Daisy. The stripes sits really well on my shoulder and I like how it organized. Can definitely fit a lot into it. I like its sleek look too.



Thank you. I am glad you like your daisy.


----------



## charleneh328

Does anyone know if you can use the eggs on the black bags? I desperately want a black Hayley. I am forcing myself to wait for this sale, but if black is not eligible, I might cave sooner.
Thanks!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Reba said:


> Nicole, did it come in yet?  If so, what did you think?




I love the print. Love. And it looks great in a pleated Bedford style. However, I am not loving the Lizzy shape and it is boxed up to be returned. Here's a picture from when I was deciding. It really pops against my black trench coat...but I ended up feeling like the Lizzy was weirdly "square" when fully loaded.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

I tried out a few bags at Nordstrom last week including Eliza and Daisy. I liked Daisy a lot but the strap drop was too long to carry in the crook of my arm, which is a problem. Eliza had good pocketing, but was a little big for me--and had the same strap drop problem.


----------



## carrieongrove

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I love the print. Love. And it looks great in a pleated Bedford style. However, I am not loving the Lizzy shape and it is boxed up to be returned. Here's a picture from when I was deciding. It really pops against my black trench coat...but I ended up feeling like the Lizzy was weirdly "square" when fully loaded.
> 
> View attachment 2936931


I think it looks good but totally agree with you re boxiness on Lizzy. I tried so hard to like her, but every time I'd try her on, I'd feel like I was carrying an old school camera case. It just didn't work at all for me. I think Bea looks gorgeous on you btw.


----------



## jwrightmc

charleneh328 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the eggs on the black bags? I desperately want a black Hayley. I am forcing myself to wait for this sale, but if black is not eligible, I might cave sooner.
> Thanks!


Yes...it's like the only time you can get black bags on sale.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

carrieongrove said:


> I think it looks good but totally agree with you re boxiness on Lizzy. I tried so hard to like her, but every time I'd try her on, I'd feel like I was carrying an old school camera case. It just didn't work at all for me. I think Bea looks gorgeous on you btw.




Thank you! Bea is my favorite...I was carrying Bea in anthracite that day. 

Glad to hear I am not alone on Lizzy though! The style seems very popular.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> I think it looks good but totally agree with you re boxiness on Lizzy. I tried so hard to like her, but every time I'd try her on, I'd feel like I was carrying an old school camera case. It just didn't work at all for me. I think Bea looks gorgeous on you btw.


I am with you both on Lizzy as well...wanted to like it...just not my thing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I tried out a few bags at Nordstrom last week including Eliza and Daisy. I liked Daisy a lot but the strap drop was too long to carry in the crook of my arm, which is a problem. Eliza had good pocketing, but was a little big for me--and had the same strap drop problem.
> 
> View attachment 2936934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936935


Love the Vermillion color on you, even if Daisy isn't for you. Also love your Oxfords! I am having an oxford moment, so I always notice them. Your Bea is gorgeous...Anthracite is such a great color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tickedoffchick said:


> I have the Jane Tote and the two zip pockets run the length of the bag and fit an iPad PERFECTLY. The shoulder straps are almost as long as the original Jane. I don't know if that helps. Just throwing it out there.


I had forgotten about the Jane Tote in this mix...it would also be a great choice. I love mine and it is perfect for carrying an iPad.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the Vermillion color on you, even if Daisy isn't for you. Also love your Oxfords! I am having an oxford moment, so I always notice them. Your Bea is gorgeous...Anthracite is such a great color.




Thanks! Shoes are Cole Haan. Love them, love Oxfords!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anybody have the Metro Backpack I've been looking at them lately and the Marlena


----------



## suzielovesCTs

New bags are up on site!!! I've been lurking here trying to decide between the pretty Flax or wait for Papaya. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mariposa08

I like aqua and jungle, but so disappointed in the bag options.  An aqua Kate would have been a must have for me.... or even a Jane or Hayley.  I was really really really hoping for a papaya Ingrid or even Ingrid in jungle.


----------



## mariposa08

suzielovesCTs said:


> New bags are up on site!!! I've been lurking here trying to decide between the pretty Flax or wait for Papaya. What are your thoughts?



for which bag?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

I love the papaya color, but it's another color where the leather is metallic. As is jungle. (And flax.) Sigh. I would so want a papaya charm if that weren't the case. Also love the yellow color and wish it came in Sutton, not just the totes. It seems like lately all I want are the quilted bags, which I find cuter than the new styles, though I preferred the old styles over the quilted bags...


----------



## suzielovesCTs

I'm with you, disappointed in the bag style options for new colors. I adore the aquamarine but wish it came in a classic style...hmm, an aquamarine Bea?!? Gorgeous. I really need a little black bag however for an upcoming trip. I'm all over the place with my wish list.


----------



## Reba

More disappointment.  Not liking new styles...new colors aren't helping them. Even dumbed down Penny. Looking more like LeSportSac...not that there's anything wrong with that...just divide the price by 3 or 4. Bring back pleated styles guys!


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I love the print. Love. And it looks great in a pleated Bedford style. However, I am not loving the Lizzy shape and it is boxed up to be returned. Here's a picture from when I was deciding. It really pops against my black trench coat...but I ended up feeling like the Lizzy was weirdly "square" when fully loaded.
> 
> View attachment 2936931




I don't know Nicole, I think you looked pretty good rocking that Lizzy with your black trench...just saying.


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I tried out a few bags at Nordstrom last week including Eliza and Daisy. I liked Daisy a lot but the strap drop was too long to carry in the crook of my arm, which is a problem. Eliza had good pocketing, but was a little big for me--and had the same strap drop problem.
> 
> View attachment 2936934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936935




The Daisy looks nice on too. But, I agree, handles are only shoulder friendly. It does look nice on you though. Website pics made it look like a Nana bag to me...much better on you.


----------



## aa12

Im new to mz wallace and would love to know if you guys prefer the sutton over the metro ( medium) size and why? Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Reba

aa12 said:


> Im new to mz wallace and would love to know if you guys prefer the sutton over the metro ( medium) size and why? Thank you for your feedback




This has been discussed here before. I think the consensus was, these two are close in dimensions (slightly different shape when Sutton is tabbed down), but Sutton offers versatility of cross body option. Others may prefer simplicity of straight-up tote style of Medium Metro...which does have shoulder length handle drop over Small and Large Metro.  .....if I have left out any important tidbits, somebody else can add info ...


----------



## aa12

Reba said:


> This has been discussed here before. I think the consensus was, these two are close in dimensions (slightly different shape when Sutton is tabbed down), but Sutton offers versatility of cross body option. Others may prefer simplicity of straight-up tote style of Medium Metro...which does have shoulder length handle drop over Small and Large Metro.  .....if I have left out any important tidbits, somebody else can add info ...



Thank you, I greatly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Reba said:


> I don't know Nicole, I think you looked pretty good rocking that Lizzy with your black trench...just saying.




Lol...I still haven't actually returned it! It is cute...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I like aqua and jungle, but so disappointed in the bag options.  An aqua Kate would have been a must have for me.... or even a Jane or Hayley.  I was really really really hoping for a papaya Ingrid or even Ingrid in jungle.


Agree...love these fun colors...don't like any of the new bag styles. Boo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Re: the new styles...It seems a bit like production cost-cutting...fewer pockets, thinner straps, flat pockets instead of pleated...ugh. I completely understand that all brands need to evolve and stay fresh. However, I am really disappointed at the lack of their staple styles in this collection. I am so glad that I collected all of my Janes over the past few years.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Re: the new styles...It seems a bit like production cost-cutting...fewer pockets, thinner straps, flat pockets instead of pleated...ugh. I completely understand that all brands need to evolve and stay fresh. However, I am really disappointed at the lack of their staple styles in this collection. I am so glad that I collected all of my Janes over the past few years.




I actually sold a few bags just before this season, that I liked, so that I could get a few fresh Spring colors.  Idiot. Wish I could have my old bags back.


----------



## Reba

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Lol...I still haven't actually returned it! It is cute...




If you are still considering, try it on cross body too.  Very comfortable style to be worn this way too.


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Am I crazy for owning both a black Kate and now a black Jane? I feel like I'm carrying too large of a bag when I'm using the Kate without my kids. I love it so much though, so I pounced on a good deal today for the same exact finish in Jane. With the new spring/summer boring pleatless lineup I feel like I should grab all the pretty pleated classics while I can...


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree...love these fun colors...don't like any of the new bag styles. Boo!



Agreed. I would have loved an aqua or jungle belle!


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> More disappointment.  Not liking new styles...new colors aren't helping them. Even dumbed down Penny. Looking more like LeSportSac...not that there's anything wrong with that...just divide the price by 3 or 4. Bring back pleated styles guys!




Yep I agree when I see the new styles I think they look like upgraded Lesportsac. I love Lesportsac but at Lesportsac prices only! [emoji6]

The sutton in papaya is pretty though. Does anyone know how papaya compares to vermilion in real life? I like a super bright orangey-red I'm guessing vermilion is closer to that?


----------



## dmc60

renza said:


> Yep I agree when I see the new styles I think they look like upgraded Lesportsac. I love Lesportsac but at Lesportsac prices only! [emoji6]
> 
> The sutton in papaya is pretty though. Does anyone know how papaya compares to vermilion in real life? I like a super bright orangey-red I'm guessing vermilion is closer to that?


I think the vermillion is more red, less orange.  Although when I look at the website and see the papaya Dede next to the small Sutton, it looks like 2 different colors!  Maybe it's juts my monitor.....


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I like aqua and jungle, but so disappointed in the bag options.  An aqua Kate would have been a must have for me.... or even a Jane or Hayley.  I was really really really hoping for a papaya Ingrid or even Ingrid in jungle.




Oh wait, I saw you say Ingrid in Jungle and I thought of an Ingrid I saw that was vibrant.... But that was in Tangerine, at clutchhealdsburg, with like a leopard lining, though I haven't seen it anywhere else. And it's not green 

I am really enjoying all the mildly metallic leathers this season!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> This has been discussed here before. I think the consensus was, these two are close in dimensions (slightly different shape when Sutton is tabbed down), but Sutton offers versatility of cross body option. Others may prefer simplicity of straight-up tote style of Medium Metro...which does have shoulder length handle drop over Small and Large Metro.  .....if I have left out any important tidbits, somebody else can add info ...




I think that summed it up really nicely!

Nicole noted that when Sutton is not tabbed down it has a pretty tote-like shape, which added a dimension for me.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

renza said:


> Yep I agree when I see the new styles I think they look like upgraded Lesportsac. I love Lesportsac but at Lesportsac prices only! [emoji6]
> 
> The sutton in papaya is pretty though. Does anyone know how papaya compares to vermilion in real life? I like a super bright orangey-red I'm guessing vermilion is closer to that?




I haven't seen papaya IRL, but vermillion is definitely not bright or orangey. It is a true red. Bold, but not bright. It is not really dark, but I bet you'd be surprised at how dark it is if you saw it.


----------



## Reba

Nordstrom has Willow in Metallic Linen.


----------



## renza

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I haven't seen papaya IRL, but vermillion is definitely not bright or orangey. It is a true red. Bold, but not bright. It is not really dark, but I bet you'd be surprised at how dark it is if you saw it.




Oh interesting. Thanks that is good to know!


----------



## anthrosphere

I saw the 'Penny' crossbody bag in purple at Nordstrom Rack in Roseville. It was hanging on the clearance rack near the jewelry display. Just in case anyone is interested in it.


----------



## xinhbg

I received those today.... Really like the metallic linen, feel like summer


----------



## xinhbg

Reba said:


> Nordstrom has Willow in Metallic Linen.
> I got an IVY, I do like some of the new shapes... Ivy is very cute


----------



## xinhbg

The new stripes on new styles are actually sitting better on my should than Janes and Belles. I like that part... But kinda disappointed that no fun colors on the classics


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NicoleByTheLake said:


> I haven't seen papaya IRL, but vermillion is definitely not bright or orangey. It is a true red. Bold, but not bright. It is not really dark, but I bet you'd be surprised at how dark it is if you saw it.


interesting to know. now i think i have to give Vermillion another shot from online pics it looked like orangey red to me. thanks for ur comment


----------



## Reba

xinhbg said:


> I received those today.... Really like the metallic linen, feel like summer




Does that linen have a coating on it?


----------



## LuvAllBags

suzielovesCTs said:


> Am I crazy for owning both a black Kate and now a black Jane? I feel like I'm carrying too large of a bag when I'm using the Kate without my kids. I love it so much though, so I pounced on a good deal today for the same exact finish in Jane. With the new spring/summer boring pleatless lineup I feel like I should grab all the pretty pleated classics while I can...




Not at all...two completely different sizes. They will both be forever classics and frequently come in handy.


----------



## suzielovesCTs

LuvAllBags said:


> Not at all...two completely different sizes. They will both be forever classics and frequently come in handy.




I thought so too. Thanks for the feedback. I was having a bit of buyer's remorse but now see just how much smaller the Jane looks even though the dimensions aren't drastically different than Kate's. 

I adore the light glazed linen! Nice how Nordie's calls it 'beige' SMH. It's the perfect summer color.


----------



## xinhbg

Reba said:


> Does that linen have a coating on it?



It is coated, suppose to be water resist, but might not be as good as their bedford ones, still linen though...


----------



## mariposa08

estrie said:


> Oh wait, I saw you say Ingrid in Jungle and I thought of an Ingrid I saw that was vibrant.... But that was in Tangerine, at clutchhealdsburg, with like a leopard lining, though I haven't seen it anywhere else. And it's not green
> 
> I am really enjoying all the mildly metallic leathers this season!




Yeah not sure the tangerine is what I was hoping for.  Still debating if I should go for the blue during the egg hunt.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

when does the easter egg hunt start?


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> when does the easter egg hunt start?




I think the Thursday or Friday before Easter?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Traveled with the Paris Tote this week. Loving this bag! Lightweight and breaking in nicely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just received a black Eliza - I like it MUCH better than the Steel. The gold hardware gives it more personality. 

I just noticed - it does not have the little leather feet on the bottom of the bag. My Flax Jane does. New styles definitely seem to reflect cost-cutting.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Congrats on the Eliza and I do agree these new styles seem so plain and low budgetly-made


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Whats interesting tho its that the prices are not any lower


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Whats interesting tho its that the prices are not any lower



Overseas manufacturing costs continue to rise. They are in the same boat as many others...try to maintain price points that people will pay, and keep costs down. I am guessing that is why we are seeing simpler styles that appear to involve less manufacturing labor. I don't think we'll see lower prices...I will just be happy if they don't go up too drastically. There is definitely a breaking point for nylon bags...even awesome ones like MZ...and their prices are close to that point now.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Overseas manufacturing costs continue to rise. They are in the same boat as many others...try to maintain price points that people will pay, and keep costs down. I am guessing that is why we are seeing simpler styles that appear to involve less manufacturing labor. I don't think we'll see lower prices...I will just be happy if they don't go up too drastically. There is definitely a breaking point for nylon bags...even awesome ones like MZ...and their prices are close to that point now.



I totally agree.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Ditto


----------



## lovemybabes

Only about 3 more days until the hunt!  I have a short list, and I am hoping to be able to have fun while I look. LOL!!


----------



## BethL

I really like the look of the Rome bag, but I am concerned about stuff falling out since it's only a drawstring and not a zipper top. Does anyone have one and what is your experience with this? Would love any feedback, thanks.


----------



## Tuuli35

Has anyone seen Coco tote irl? I like it on the website but none of the stores around here carry it. It is on my Easter wish-list


----------



## nyshopaholic

Tuuli35 said:


> Has anyone seen Coco tote irl? I like it on the website but none of the stores around here carry it. It is on my Easter wish-list



I have the Coco Tote in Clove and have been using it exclusively for work since I bought it in December. Is there anything specific I can help you with?


----------



## Tuuli35

nyshopaholic said:


> I have the Coco Tote in Clove and have been using it exclusively for work since I bought it in December. Is there anything specific I can help you with?




I am looking for a bag to carry during the flights and it needs to fit passports, wallet and other random things. Was considering TriBeCa but as much as I love that bag, it's quite heavy and has too many compartments which makes finding the things a bit difficult. How is the weight and organization of Coco tote?


----------



## nyshopaholic

Tuuli35 said:


> I am looking for a bag to carry during the flights and it needs to fit passports, wallet and other random things. Was considering TriBeCa but as much as I love that bag, it's quite heavy and has too many compartments which makes finding the things a bit difficult. How is the weight and organization of Coco tote?



I think you would definitely be able to fit in all of the items you would need to carry on during a flight. I've also tried on a TriBeCa and find the Coco Tote lighter and more comfortable when worn cross body. The double flat straps lay comfortably on my shoulders, too, which are very sensitive. 

I love the organization is great in the Coco Tote - on the outside of the bag there is a full length zipper pocket on the back of the bag, and a full length magnetized pocket on the front for quick access. The inside has the usual interior MZ wallace pocket organization, but I never forget which pockets I put my stuff in (outside or inside) like I did with my Jane Tote (which I ended up selling).


----------



## dcooney4

With all the new styles and the old ones ,what is hands down your favorite Mz ? Right now I am all over the place and can't decide what I would like in the egg hunt.


----------



## Tuuli35

nyshopaholic said:


> I think you would definitely be able to fit in all of the items you would need to carry on during a flight. I've also tried on a TriBeCa and find the Coco Tote lighter and more comfortable when worn cross body. The double flat straps lay comfortably on my shoulders, too, which are very sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the organization is great in the Coco Tote - on the outside of the bag there is a full length zipper pocket on the back of the bag, and a full length magnetized pocket on the front for quick access. The inside has the usual interior MZ wallace pocket organization, but I never forget which pockets I put my stuff in (outside or inside) like I did with my Jane Tote (which I ended up selling).



Thank you for long answer! It really seems that Coco tote would do the job (is it weird that I need special travel bag and can't find one in my own closet). I don't use my TriBeCa as crossbody at all, tried once but it does not look in my opinion. 
Now I can only hope for high value eggs 



dcooney4 said:


> With all the new styles and the old ones ,what is hands down your favorite Mz ? Right now I am all over the place and can't decide what I would like in the egg hunt.



If I would have to pick then Lizzy - perfect size for everyday bag and great organization.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> With all the new styles and the old ones ,what is hands down your favorite Mz ? Right now I am all over the place and can't decide what I would like in the egg hunt.



The Metro tote


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> With all the new styles and the old ones ,what is hands down your favorite Mz ? Right now I am all over the place and can't decide what I would like in the egg hunt.




The Lizzy. Best everyday comfortable, organized and easy to wear style for me. Have tried to like new styles, but would probably go for a small Sutton, Clara, Paige, or another Lizzy during hunt.., if anything at all. [emoji195]


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> The Metro tote



Which size and why do you love it best?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The Lizzy. Best everyday comfortable, organized and easy to wear style for me. Have tried to like new styles, but would probably go for a small Sutton, Clara, Paige, or another Lizzy during hunt.., if anything at all. [emoji195]



So far lizzy and paige are my favorites lately . I already have three baby janes, two lizzie's and one paige. Maybe a small sutton,but I wish it came in something other then black or red.


----------



## Reba

If you had to pick between Paige and Lizzy as a favorite, which one and why?  Ease of use, or looks on the body etc...


----------



## Reba

^sorry, meant to quote you dcooney...on tea # 1


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> Which size and why do you love it best?


I have the small in garnet metallic and just purchased it in black Oxford. It's so light and more than enough for what I carry. I would actually like to get a Sutton for an overnight/carry on.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> If you had to pick between Paige and Lizzy as a favorite, which one and why?  Ease of use, or looks on the body etc...



That is a tough one I use lizzy more because she is black and goes with more. I found how ever that I like the two puffy front pockets on Paige for my phone and keys but she is ruby and I do not wear a lot of red. Which is your favorite?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> That is a tough one I use lizzy more because she is black and goes with more. I found how ever that I like the two puffy front pockets on Paige for my phone and keys but she is ruby and I do not wear a lot of red. Which is your favorite?


I too have a ruby Paige and i love her plus I find red to be a neutral color. I've been thinking of Lizzy lately and Im confused If I should buy her. Im not sure  if both bags are necessary to have besides color which one do you like the most?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is a tough one I use lizzy more because she is black and goes with more. I found how ever that I like the two puffy front pockets on Paige for my phone and keys but she is ruby and I do not wear a lot of red. Which is your favorite?




I haven't had a Paige yet. I tried one on at Nordstrom yesterday. They seem like they would be very comparable in terms of what they could accommodate, and I thought it was a very pretty bag. Liked that big back pocket on Paige. Only thing I wasn't sure about, was the main compartment seemed a little less easily accessible..tight to get in and out of. 

Lizzy works so well for me...even to access things while wearing crossbody in car..grabbing wallet at bank drive thru...silly, but...you get used to the easiness of things...but I might try Paige.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

arghhh.. you guys are making me want to get a Lizzy too with all these great reviews on here. i really want to keep my bag purchases to a minimum I already have 3 MZ bags on my wishlist rite now


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> arghhh.. you guys are making me want to get a Lizzy too with all these great reviews on here. i really want to keep my bag purchases to a minimum I already have 3 MZ bags on my wishlist rite now




Why don't you wait until there is a really versatile color. One that you can envision using both crossbody and as a shoulder bag. Fall colors are usually great...buy yourself a little time...


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I too have a ruby Paige and i love her plus I find red to be a neutral color. I've been thinking of Lizzy lately and Im confused If I should buy her. Im not sure  if both bags are necessary to have besides color which one do you like the most?



If I could only have one, then it would have to be Lizzy. She is just so comfortable and the extra depth makes it so easy to fit all my stuff in.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So Im thinking MZ will bring out the older styles in new colors after Easter. Did you guys see the Belle in  Sapphire theres a review about it on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQK1FeLZSVc


----------



## mariposa08

[MENTION][/MENTION]





tua said:


> So Im thinking MZ will bring out the older styles in new colors after Easter. Did you guys see the Belle in  Sapphire theres a review about it on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQK1FeLZSVc



Sapphire is a color from last spring.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ups. sorry I confused it with Royal Blue color


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> ups. sorry I confused it with Royal Blue color



As far as I've heard no royal blue Belle or any other shapes that haven't been released already.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If I could only have one, then it would have to be Lizzy. She is just so comfortable and the extra depth makes it so easy to fit all my stuff in.




I think that is what makes Lizzy such a great cross body...the depth. I have looked at so many other brands...some I have really loved, but depth is always just too narrow. This is perfect. Not too bulky...Goldilocks of cross body bags...


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> If you had to pick between Paige and Lizzy as a favorite, which one and why?  Ease of use, or looks on the body etc...




My vote is for Lizzy. I ended up selling my black Paige once I got my Kingsport Gray Lizzy because it just laid in my closet getting zero usage. Plus, when I wanted a black MZ Wallace bag, I would always choose my black Baby Jane instead.

While I think they are both great bags, I just find the Lizzy so much more convenient to use when I want a smaller bag (even though it actually holds a lot). I also love how it lays closer to the body when used as a cross body.


----------



## mariposa08

Lizzy fan here as well.  She's compact, but she fits a ton.  I recently bought a Paige (had one before, but sold it) to keep in the car for when I'm carrying a bigger bag and need something small to switch to.  I got it for a super cheap price and it will make a great bag to keep in the car, but otherwise Paige isn't the right size for me.


----------



## dcooney4

What do you all think of the bright blue lizzy?  What would you wear with it. I kind of which there was a neutral lizzy color for spring. My gunmetal and black are so dark. I love them and I can wear the black with black sandals but I want something a bit more springy if that makes sense.


----------



## dcooney4

I really want spring as I stare out the window as it is snowing yet again.


----------



## Reba

I have three Lizzy bags which I use constantly. Like you, dcooney, Black and Gunmetal, and Kingsport Grey.  I tend to use the Kingsport a lot in Spring and Summer, and will be breaking it out for a trip in a little over a week from now. I sold my Olive with Rosegold HW LIzzy...I liked it, but was hoping there would be a great Spring lineup for something new and fresh for my collection for Spring. Am thinking about Royal, I don't have a bright, and there are a lot of Spring clothes with that color. Would probably wear casually with jeans and other fun colors.


----------



## Reba

As much as I love my Gunmetal Lizzy, and as many feet of snow it has gotten me through this Winter....I am a little tired of looking at it...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> As much as I love my Gunmetal Lizzy, and as many feet of snow it has gotten me through this Winter....I am a little tired of looking at it...



That is me too! I used it so much and now when I see it I think snow. I ended up selling my kelly Paige because it did not go with much. Now I am a bit hesitant to buy another bright color , but I do wear jeans all the time and lots of blue. Would you go with Paige in flax or royal lizzy?


----------



## dcooney4

I think I have it narrowed to lizzy in royal, Paige in flax, Rome in blue/ black , or sutton in papaya  . I have not seen the newer bags in person though I am open to suggestions. What are you all thinking for the hunt?


----------



## Tuuli35

nyshopaholic said:


> I think you would definitely be able to fit in all of the items you would need to carry on during a flight. I've also tried on a TriBeCa and find the Coco Tote lighter and more comfortable when worn cross body. The double flat straps lay comfortably on my shoulders, too, which are very sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the organization is great in the Coco Tote - on the outside of the bag there is a full length zipper pocket on the back of the bag, and a full length magnetized pocket on the front for quick access. The inside has the usual interior MZ wallace pocket organization, but I never forget which pockets I put my stuff in (outside or inside) like I did with my Jane Tote (which I ended up selling).




Just one more question, would it be possible for you to weight the Coco tote? Thank you!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is me too! I used it so much and now when I see it I think snow. I ended up selling my kelly Paige because it did not go with much. Now I am a bit hesitant to buy another bright color , but I do wear jeans all the time and lots of blue. Would you go with Paige in flax or royal lizzy?




I have to say I personally was on the "maybe I will branch out and get a Paige" fence.,, but after seeing others comments; it kinda tells me what I knew. Stick with what ya love. I will stick with Lizzy for now, and maybe a stab at a small Sutton - but don't want black or the red/orangey color.  For you, I say have fun and get the blue...and Flax is awfully light for stain scaredy cat types.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have to say I personally was on the "maybe I will branch out and get a Paige" fence.,, but after seeing others comments; it kinda tells me what I knew. Stick with what ya love. I will stick with Lizzy for now, and maybe a stab at a small Sutton - but don't want black or the red/orangey color.  For you, I say have fun and get the blue...and Flax is awfully light for stain scaredy cat types.




So funny! But so true!


----------



## dcooney4

I would like small sutton too in almost any other color .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I would like small sutton too in almost any other color .




Maybe they will surprise us with some new pretty (and stain-friendly) colors in small Sutton....[emoji195]...maybe if we hunt hard enough we'll find them...


----------



## dcooney4

That would be awesome! Do you know if you have to fold bills in a Greta wallet ?


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

tua said:


> I too have a ruby Paige and i love her plus I find red to be a neutral color. I've been thinking of Lizzy lately and Im confused If I should buy her. Im not sure  if both bags are necessary to have besides color which one do you like the most?



So many people love the Lizzy. I wanted to love it, too. But I spent about a week with a palette Lizzy at home before returning it; the shape just did NOT work for me. It looked so cute when it wasn't on. The organization was great. It held the perfect amount of stuff. Then I would put it on and just feel like I was carrying around a giant lego block on my side. It was just so...square, and blocky. It might be because I carry a book and/or notebook around, and this stuff fits but takes up so much of the space in two dimensions that it stops the bag from slouching at all and really does force it into a more squared-off shape. When I put the same items in the Paige, the bag has more E/W room to slouch and go a little hobo-y, molded to my body.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

dcooney4 said:


> So far lizzy and paige are my favorites lately . I already have three baby janes, two lizzie's and one paige. Maybe a small sutton,but I wish it came in something other then black or red.



Some stores (not MZW itself) are carrying a navy small Sutton currently. Not sure where, but I've seen them on Instagram at some point.


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

dcooney4 said:


> That would be awesome! Do you know if you have to fold bills in a Greta wallet ?



Yes, you have to fold bills.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NicoleByTheLake said:


> So many people love the Lizzy. I wanted to love it, too. But I spent about a week with a palette Lizzy at home before returning it; the shape just did NOT work for me. It looked so cute when it wasn't on. The organization was great. It held the perfect amount of stuff. Then I would put it on and just feel like I was carrying around a giant lego block on my side. It was just so...square, and blocky. It might be because I carry a book and/or notebook around, and this stuff fits but takes up so much of the space in two dimensions that it stops the bag from slouching at all and really does force it into a more squared-off shape. When I put the same items in the Paige, the bag has more E/W room to slouch and go a little hobo-y, molded to my body.


thank you for ur review on Lizzy and now im even more confused. i never seen the bag in person but the shape does look kinda boxy from the pics guess i have to wait on this one.


----------



## dcooney4

NicoleByTheLake said:


> So many people love the Lizzy. I wanted to love it, too. But I spent about a week with a palette Lizzy at home before returning it; the shape just did NOT work for me. It looked so cute when it wasn't on. The organization was great. It held the perfect amount of stuff. Then I would put it on and just feel like I was carrying around a giant lego block on my side. It was just so...square, and blocky. It might be because I carry a book and/or notebook around, and this stuff fits but takes up so much of the space in two dimensions that it stops the bag from slouching at all and really does force it into a more squared-off shape. When I put the same items in the Paige, the bag has more E/W room to slouch and go a little hobo-y, molded to my body.



I have felt that way when mine was loaded with a fat book. I'm glad Paige is working for you. I really like Paige too.


----------



## dcooney4

NicoleByTheLake said:


> Yes, you have to fold bills.



Thanks! I was hoping you would not have to, but I like the thinness of it. Thanks for answering my question. I am trying to narrow down my wish list. I am hoping they suddenly add a navy small sutton .


----------



## nyshopaholic

Tuuli35 said:


> Just one more question, would it be possible for you to weight the Coco tote? Thank you!




I'm so sorry, but I don't have a food scale to weigh it and it won't register on my regular scale. Have you tried contacting MZ Wallace for the weight?


----------



## Tuuli35

nyshopaholic said:


> I'm so sorry, but I don't have a food scale to weigh it and it won't register on my regular scale. Have you tried contacting MZ Wallace for the weight?




Thank you! Thats a great idea!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Yes! Im so excited 1 more day to go...I want a black or navy Jane, a Hayley and a Belle in a color i like and possibly a Lizzy


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Yes! Im so excited 1 more day to go...I want a black or navy Jane, a Hayley and a Belle in a color i like and possibly a Lizzy




Do you know for sure the start is tomorrow?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

no and I asked on here according to you all it starts tom . and you guys seem to always be rite


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I tried calling the 1-888 # but they're still closed so I'll call them again later on for sure to find out when it starts


----------



## Reba

I am going by my BAD memory.  Last year it was either Wednesday or Thursday during the morning hours. I guess just check the website.


----------



## dcooney4

I am so excited.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am so excited.




Have you made any decisions?  I am going to wait and see. I will see if they pop in any new bags, or sometimes they sneak in some old stock items that they have been holding back. Maybe just wishful thinking. Who knows...maybe we'll win a gold egg!  [emoji214]


----------



## Tuuli35

I got an email yesterday that it is on 2nd but no time was mentioned I think.


----------



## Reba

Tuuli35 said:


> I got an email yesterday that it is on 2nd but no time was mentioned I think.




Ok, thank you. Happy hunting tomorrow then.


----------



## carrieongrove

Tuuli35 said:


> I got an email yesterday that it is on 2nd but no time was mentioned I think.


I got no email but my memory is that it starts on the Thursday before Easter.

I'm so unenthused by the new releases. The only thing I'm really thinking about getting is a black Mia. Maybe the jewelry case if I get a good discount. Oh and a black Metro for my mom. 

Still excited for the hunt though!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba- I am down to four bags 4 bags in my wish list and two wallets. I all depends on the discounts. Lizzy in royal is on top. Next up is Paige in flax. I also like the small sutton and the electric black Rome. Wallets I like Greta and Lara in jungle. But I have a lot of bags so it really depends on what eggs I get. I have the extra bags on my list in case I get a free bag egg. Wishful thinking I know. What have you decided.


----------



## Tuuli35




----------



## dcooney4

Today I am wearing my ruby and I just love the Paige . So it is still a serious contender.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba- I am down to four bags 4 bags in my wish list and two wallets. I all depends on the discounts. Lizzy in royal is on top. Next up is Paige in flax. I also like the small sutton and the electric black Rome. Wallets I like Greta and Lara in jungle. But I have a lot of bags so it really depends on what eggs I get. I have the extra bags on my list in case I get a free bag egg. Wishful thinking I know. What have you decided.




If they don't add anything interesting, and I get a couple of good eggs.. I, like you, might go for the Royal Lizzy. And if discount was really good, I might go for the black Mia. I really don't want black, but I don't have faith that they will make that bag in a color again, and I like the size/shape.  If they put up a pretty Paige I would try, or a new color of small Sutton.   ....just realized I will be spending half my day at the hairdressers getting haircut and highlight tomorrow...dang..poor planning..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I called MZW and I was pretty disappointed although she did conform that easter egg hunt starts on the 2nd the lady also said that Jane does not come in the new Navy color that they have out now..


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> Reba- I am down to four bags 4 bags in my wish list and two wallets. I all depends on the discounts. Lizzy in royal is on top. Next up is Paige in flax. I also like the small sutton and the electric black Rome. Wallets I like Greta and Lara in jungle. But I have a lot of bags so it really depends on what eggs I get. I have the extra bags on my list in case I get a free bag egg. Wishful thinking I know. What have you decided.



A free bag egg?! That would be great!


----------



## xinhbg

So many Lizzy fans...I have a Lizzy in store sitting there for a long time....do not even sell at discount!


----------



## dcooney4

xinhbg said:


> So many Lizzy fans...I have a Lizzy in store sitting there for a long time....do not even sell at discount!



That is a shame it is a great bag. What color was yours ?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> With all the new styles and the old ones ,what is hands down your favorite Mz ? Right now I am all over the place and can't decide what I would like in the egg hunt.




Jane. Forever and always. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

well I only own Jane, Baby Jane, Paige and Bea and from all of these my favorite is also JANE


----------



## mariposa08

I don't know if I can pick-- probably Frankie, but love Hayley and Kate a lot too.  Next in line would be Jane and Lizzy.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I don't know if I can pick-- probably Frankie, but love Hayley and Kate a lot too.  Next in line would be Jane and Lizzy.




Notice how nobody has mentioned any newbie bag names...I really hope MZ notices that everyone wants the oldies but goodies and stops with the new plain/sleek or whatever it is...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Notice how nobody has mentioned any newbie bag names...I really hope MZ notices that everyone wants the oldies but goodies and stops with the new plain/sleek or whatever it is...



It would be interesting to know if sales are going well for the new bags.  I'm not interested in buying any of them.  I do love my bedford Ingrid though.  That one is an awesome redesign that I'm very pleased with.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Reba- I am down to four bags 4 bags in my wish list and two wallets. I all depends on the discounts. Lizzy in royal is on top. Next up is Paige in flax. I also like the small sutton and the electric black Rome. Wallets I like Greta and Lara in jungle. But I have a lot of bags so it really depends on what eggs I get. I have the extra bags on my list in case I get a free bag egg. Wishful thinking I know. What have you decided.




Today I noticed the multicolored zipper on Jungle Greta! The shimmer green AND shimmery royal blue flap lining I wasn't totally sure about for me but it does offer two colors, and that zipper just sealed the deal. I will be getting that over Easter weekend!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> If they don't add anything interesting, and I get a couple of good eggs.. I, like you, might go for the Royal Lizzy. And if discount was really good, I might go for the black Mia. I really don't want black, but I don't have faith that they will make that bag in a color again, and I like the size/shape.  If they put up a pretty Paige I would try, or a new color of small Sutton.   ....just realized I will be spending half my day at the hairdressers getting haircut and highlight tomorrow...dang..poor planning..




The hunt starts later in the business day often, I think. You'll have all weekend though


----------



## estrie

tua said:


> thank you for ur review on Lizzy and now im even more confused. i never seen the bag in person but the shape does look kinda boxy from the pics guess i have to wait on this one.




The bag did look blockier filled up. 

I saw someone rocking a Moss Lizzy in Boston (Citi Wang Theater) last weekend and it was freaking gorgeous. Slouchy. Definitely generally a smaller bag. Moss never impressed me except later I saw it in person a couple times. This sighting made me rethink Moss AND Lizzy, even though still she looks like Mike Wazowski of Monsters Inc.


----------



## sallyca

Can't wait for the egg hunt to start!!!!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> The hunt starts later in the business day often, I think. You'll have all weekend though




I know...ha ha, just joking...I guess they'll be a few bags left...


----------



## dcooney4

I wish the hunt would start early. I feel like a little kid waiting for santa.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> I wish the hunt would start early. I feel like a little kid waiting for santa.




Yes, but the difference with Santa is that you kind of know when he comes


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I wish the hunt would start early. I feel like a little kid waiting for santa.




....or the Easter Bunny [emoji195]

the bunny would like a little credit for his holiday...


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli and Reba- you are both too funny. I now have to get my son who works late hours up before the egg hunt. My computer says i need to update my flash player and it does not want to do it for me. Somebody is messing with my hunting capabilities.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Tuuli and Reba- you are both too funny. I now have to get my son who works late hours up before the egg hunt. My computer says i need to update my flash player and it does not want to do it for me. Somebody is messing with my hunting capabilities.




Ooh...mine said that last night..gonna get hubby on that before he goes to office..can see eyeroll starting now...will remind him "happy wife happy life" [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Ok I tried one more time and I'm good to go. Thank goodness! I would have been a cranky girl.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I cant wait for the egg hunt to start. all i have is today and tom as I work 12 hours shift this weekend and its very hard for me to use the computer besides during my break time


----------



## Hirisa

I remember getting an email before last year's hunt. It feels like their online marketing presence has been as inconsistent and cost-cutting as the label's designs lately. I'm still super excited for the egg hunt, for sure, but I'll be looking more closely at nabbing a classic in black than one of the newer designs.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How do you look for eggs? im having a hard time finding any?


----------



## justwatchin

^^yes, this is new to me. How do you find these eggs?


----------



## renza

I found a few eggs earlier but now it seems they might be having technical problems. Is it working for others?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

arghh I cant add items to my cart


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

some of the eggs are not being applied to my items


----------



## Hirisa

Hm, the maximum discount is 30% and instead there are lots of eggs that offer discounts on certain lines. And "reward" point bonuses. Plus, the two styles I was most interested in are not even online now. I'm honestly very disappointed.

Hopefully they'll add new inventory tomorrow. As is, I'm out.


----------



## renza

Hirisa said:


> Hm, the maximum discount is 30% and instead there are lots of eggs that offer discounts on certain lines. And "reward" point discounts. Plus, the two styles I was most interested in are not even online now. I'm honestly very disappointed.
> 
> Hopefully they'll add new inventory tomorrow. As is, I'm out.


Yeah it's a bit disappointing, and it seems like I'm finding less eggs than usual for the beginning of the game. The only general discounts I got are 5%, 10% and free shipping. Meh.


----------



## dcooney4

Could the clove be a summer bag or is it to dark?


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Could the clove be a summer bag or is it to dark?


I think it easily could be and would look great at fall.


----------



## renza

Has anyone found eggs other than M, Z, blue-striped (30% off clove), or whatever the free shipping egg is? I haven't. Wah.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> I think it easily could be and would look great at fall.



Would you get Paige in clove or lizzy in royal? Also did you get anything?


----------



## justwatchin

That was loads of fun! I got a Lexi wallet in jungle, double diamond tassel in jungle and the Chelsea cosmetic in jungle; all on 3 separate plays! All free shipping, the lowest discount I got was 19% I believe and the highest was 24% and best of all....I won a gift card! I'm done!


----------



## renza

dcooney4 said:


> Would you get Paige in clove or lizzy in royal? Also did you get anything?


Lizzy in Royal!


----------



## renza

justwatchin said:


> That was loads of fun! I got a Lexi wallet in jungle, double diamond tassel in jungle and the Chelsea cosmetic in jungle; all on 3 separate plays! All free shipping, the lowest discount I got was 19% I believe and the highest was 24% and best of all....I won a gift card! I'm done!


Oh please share photos when they arrive! I forgot that I did find the $25 gc egg earlier, but I'm starting over now.


----------



## Hirisa

renza said:


> Has anyone found eggs other than M, Z, blue-striped (30% off clove), or whatever the free shipping egg is? I haven't. Wah.



I got up to a 22? % discount, plus free shipping and a 30% discount on the clove bags, but I don't really like any of the bags they have online at the moment so I moved on.  Hopefully they'll add new stuff on the weekend.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

renza said:


> Has anyone found eggs other than M, Z, blue-striped (30% off clove), or whatever the free shipping egg is? I haven't. Wah.


yes and and found 3 more E, L and another L


----------



## renza

tua said:


> yes and and found 3 more E, L and another L



Oh what's E and L?

ETA: Nevermind, I just found an E. A whopping 1% off! ;-P


----------



## justwatchin

renza said:


> Has anyone found eggs other than M, Z, blue-striped (30% off clove), or whatever the free shipping egg is? I haven't. Wah.



Yes, I got the discount for the clove each time I played but I already have a Paige in clove so wasn't interested.


----------



## justwatchin

renza said:


> Oh please share photos when they arrive! I forgot that I did find the $25 gc egg earlier, but I'm starting over now.



I will for sure. Jungle is up my alley for accessories. I couldn't pull off carrying it in a bag.


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Yes, I got the discount for the clove each time I played but I already have a Paige in clove so wasn't interested.



Do you think clove can be a summer bag?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Do you think clove can be a summer bag?


i think it can be a summer bag as well as for fall. im really looking at the clove Hayley


----------



## dcooney4

I love the royal blue but not sure how much it would match


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> Do you think clove can be a summer bag?



I think it could; it's a good neutral and I really think it's pretty. Flax looks too light for me but I haven't seen it in real life.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Would you get Paige in clove or lizzy in royal? Also did you get anything?


Royal Lizzy as I love both the color and style. 
...and as I have 0 self control then I bought the Coco tote in steel as planned. It was already on sale and I could add the eggs. Unless I find free item egg, I am done.


----------



## dcooney4

I ended up ordering the clove paige. I adored the Lizzy but I thought clove would go with more. That and I got a better discount on the clove .I hope I do not regret getting it over Lizzy.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up ordering the clove paige. I adored the Lizzy but I thought clove would go with more. That and I got a better discount on the clove .I hope I do not regret getting it over Lizzy.



I hope you love your new Clove Paige! I plan on continuing to use my Clove Coco Tote throughout the spring and summer. I love that it's such a great neutral so it won't overwhelm the brighter colors I tend to wear in the warmer months.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up ordering the clove paige. I adored the Lizzy but I thought clove would go with more. That and I got a better discount on the clove .I hope I do not regret getting it over Lizzy.




Clove is definitely much easier to match than royal blue.


----------



## dcooney4

I still have this one though.


----------



## dcooney4

It is brighter then it looks in the picture.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> Royal Lizzy as I love both the color and style.
> ...and as I have 0 self control then I bought the Coco tote in steel as planned. It was already on sale and I could add the eggs. Unless I find free item egg, I am done.



That is why I bought the paige in the end. It was on sale and I got another 25 percent off the sale price, or at least I will get a credit for it as I had a lot of problems with checking out. I was very tempted to just but the royal but at only 25 % off I just was not that sure about it since I have never seen it in real life and wondered how shiny the metallic strap would be. I remember seeing clove once and thinking it was nice . I just hope it works for summer too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

cant find any more eggs so made my final purchase a Clove Hayley for $200 hope thats a good deal..I really wanted a Lizzy too tho


----------



## whoops

Does anyone own or have any thoughts on the Janie bag?


----------



## dcooney4

whoops said:


> Does anyone own or have any thoughts on the Janie bag?



I do not but if you look at the measurements it's very tiny. If that works for you, I think it is an adorable bag.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> cant find any more eggs so made my final purchase a Clove Hayley for $200 hope thats a good deal..I really wanted a Lizzy too tho



I think that is a great price for a new Hayley. What did server did you use to check out?


----------



## heathero

I got a Clove Hayley too. I've been using my Bordeaux from the last sale all winter. Hoping the clove works in warmer weather.  Checkout was tough for me and took far more time than usual.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Now I think Im addicted and want to start this whole egg hunting process all over again..I want a black Lizzy or black Jane not sure which one tho


----------



## dcooney4

heathero said:


> I got a Clove Hayley too. I've been using my Bordeaux from the last sale all winter. Hoping the clove works in warmer weather.  Checkout was tough for me and took far more time than usual.



I had a lot of trouble too and had to do it by phone. I hope the bag is worth it. I had wanted to go back in to try and get a good deal on Royal Lizzy but as it is they are going to over charge me and then credit me back, so I decided to pass. It seems each year the bigger it gets the more problems they have. I hope they can work it all out, because it used to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

checkout was pretty quick for me Im using my google chrome


----------



## dcblam

whoops said:


> Does anyone own or have any thoughts on the Janie bag?



Saw this bag in the Royal blue color - it was so gorgeous AND adorable!
The saffiano leather trim/handles really looks great against the fabric.
And yes, it's on the small side, but heck - thank goodness MZ is shaking things up giving their buyers OPTIONS.......


----------



## suzielovesCTs

This year's egg hunt is a bust imho. I keep getting the purple free shipping egg over and over. When I get a letter egg, another one I had disappears. Just as with their spring/summer lineup, I'm not impressed. What gives, MZW???


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im officially done with the egg hunt I just purchased a black Lizzy for 29% off..Now I cant wait to get my Hayley and Lizzy so I can try them on


----------



## justwatchin

tua said:


> Im officially done with the egg hunt I just purchased a black Lizzy for 29% off..Now I cant wait to get my Hayley and Lizzy so I can try them on



Good deal! I can see this being very addictive.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you.. there is nothing else i like from their spring/summer collection I prefer darker color bags


----------



## Reba

I had sold 2 of my MZ bags this Winter and earmarked the money for Egg Hunt. Had $400.   Just spent it. $398 for a Royal Lizzy and a Papaya Small Sutton. Got 29% off. Feel good about choices. I wanted some fun things in my boring closet...those 2 should brighten things up for Summer!


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> I had sold 2 of my MZ bags this Winter and earmarked the money for Egg Hunt. Had $400.   Just spent it. $398 for a Royal Lizzy and a Papaya Small Sutton. Got 29% off. Feel good about choices. I wanted some fun things in my boring closet...those 2 should brighten things up for Summer!




can't wait to see your Lizzy.


----------



## Hirisa

The Hayley in Clove was a great choice, to those of you who made it! Very pretty color, and goodness knows that I love the Hayley- that was my first MZ!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I had sold 2 of my MZ bags this Winter and earmarked the money for Egg Hunt. Had $400.   Just spent it. $398 for a Royal Lizzy and a Papaya Small Sutton. Got 29% off. Feel good about choices. I wanted some fun things in my boring closet...those 2 should brighten things up for Summer!



 Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I had sold 2 of my MZ bags this Winter and earmarked the money for Egg Hunt. Had $400.   Just spent it. $398 for a Royal Lizzy and a Papaya Small Sutton. Got 29% off. Feel good about choices. I wanted some fun things in my boring closet...those 2 should brighten things up for Summer!


Great choices!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up ordering the clove paige. I adored the Lizzy but I thought clove would go with more. That and I got a better discount on the clove .I hope I do not regret getting it over Lizzy.


Beautiful choice...can't wait to see it.


----------



## Reba

Thank you Tulli, Dcooney, and Luvsall...if any of you are in New England this Summer, I'm the one with the bright bag! [emoji4]


----------



## renza

For those of you who got up to 29%, did you have to click around for a long time? Any method to your surfing of the site?


----------



## suzielovesCTs

renza said:


> For those of you who got up to 29%, did you have to click around for a long time? Any method to your surfing of the site?




Good question! I'm beyond frustrated. I wonder if they've tracked my amazing egg hunt success from last year and have my picture up on the "never again" wall...


----------



## renza

suzielovesCTs said:


> Good question! I'm beyond frustrated. I wonder if they've tracked my amazing egg hunt success from last year and have my picture up on the "never again" wall...


LOL are you the one who won multiple freebies last year?


----------



## suzielovesCTs

I might have missed this, do any of you own the Vermillion Kate? I'd love some IRL pics. Thank you


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you Tulli, Dcooney, and Luvsall...if any of you are in New England this Summer, I'm the one with the bright bag! [emoji4]



I am still so tempted by those two cheerful bags. It is probably a good thing my son is using the other computer or I would be up all night trying to get a good enough discount on those.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

suzielovesCTs said:


> Good question! I'm beyond frustrated. I wonder if they've tracked my amazing egg hunt success from last year and have my picture up on the "never again" wall...


I spent about 3 hours clicking on all of their bags and accessories trying to get the full 30%off however that last 1% was taking too long so i gave up


----------



## renza

I gave in and ordered the Glenn Ligon metro tote for 23% off. It was showing as no longer available online but was still in my cart, so I bit the bullet on it. I have been waiting on that one for ages, and at least the proceeds to that go to the Studio Museum, so I don't feel as bad about spending money. 

However, if the small papaya sutton had an exterior pocket I probably would have caved into the bright pretty color and gotten that instead.


----------



## badaboop

Ladies, is the metro tote or sutton better?


----------



## charleneh328

I got my black Hayley for $285! I went back and tried for more eggs, but it was getting frustrating so I gave up.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> For those of you who got up to 29%, did you have to click around for a long time? Any method to your surfing of the site?




It did take me a while....I was in the zone and lost track of time...husband called and said what's for dinner...[emoji15]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am still so tempted by those two cheerful bags. It is probably a good thing my son is using the other computer or I would be up all night trying to get a good enough discount on those.




Maybe tomorrow...who knows...maybe I jumped too soon and there will be more fun things for you this weekend to choose from on top of these two.  And, I know Paige is a fave of yours...congrats on Clove.  Such a pretty shade. You can't go wrong with such a versatile color...


----------



## Tuuli35

I got my bag 30+19% off. Tried to get more eggs but finally gave up.


----------



## Reba

Tuuli35 said:


> I got my bag 30+19% off. Tried to get more eggs but finally gave up.




Great deal. Glad you got your Coco Tote at such a good price. All set to travel. Good for you.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

badaboop said:


> Ladies, is the metro tote or sutton better?


I have the small black sutton and I love it.


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Great deal. Glad you got your Coco Tote at such a good price. All set to travel. Good for you.




I am curious to see how it looks like


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Goodness you all have had good luck today!! I'm stuck at 24% off. I'm obsessing over the papaya Rome at the moment. I'm trying to deviate from my usual gold hardware and love the on trend bucket shape. I would never go for the new shaped bags at full price but I'm about to bite the bullet on this...aaaaaaand the jungle Lexi. Loving the multicolored zipper track.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Could the clove be a summer bag or is it to dark?




Yeah, it's be fine for summer. I really like it.


----------



## estrie

suzielovesCTs said:


> Goodness you all have had good luck today!! I'm stuck at 24% off. I'm obsessing over the papaya Rome at the moment. I'm trying to deviate from my usual gold hardware and love the on trend bucket shape. I would never go for the new shaped bags at full price but I'm about to bite the bullet on this...aaaaaaand the jungle Lexi. Loving the multicolored zipper track.




The multicolor zipper is just gorgeous and I love that blue inner leather!!


----------



## estrie

So last night, at some point I had 24% and started getting reward point eggs. I really wanted to see how much more I could get, so ended up staying up later than healthy. At some point, in relatively short time I got a few that added up to interesting. Overall, collected 1, 2, 3, 4, double rewards, 28%, free shipping, 30% off clove. This left two missing eggs that drove me crazy. 

There's the green stripe for 30% off garnet Oxford. If I get a full size Sutton, I want Navy (which isn't there) or Garnet. And if the egg exists, I couldn't bring myself to buy without it! And the 28% was by missing one 2% egg. Of all things, I couldn't be missing a 1% egg  So I stuck around to see if that'd come up, and eventually decided the collective eggs were pretty good. The 5 reward points egg would've been a real bonus but I was at it all for 4 hours and it was late. Earlier in the day I'd found an orange $25 gift card, but had to leave the computer. That hasn't come back up since!

$224 spent and 40 reward points (usually on $800??) for Small Papaya Sutton (surprise to me) and Royal Blue Greta. 

Oh, and because there's a free wallet egg I'm holding back on Jungle Greta. Hmmm. I'm lucky most of the bag styles are not appealing to me.


----------



## estrie

A surprise was that I couldn't pay using a gift card. Gift card purchases get reward points on purchase of the gift card, not use of the amount, so that probably would've complicated things with reward eggs.


----------



## heathero

Holy fast shipping. I live in Mass and fedex just delivered my clove Hayley!


----------



## Reba

Crap...have enough eggs for a Clove Hayley at $187...should I?  Hubs said Mother's Day gift...


----------



## Reba

heathero said:


> Holy fast shipping. I live in Mass and fedex just delivered my clove Hayley!




How's it look?


----------



## heathero

Clove trim is a bronze-y saffiano which I hadn't realized. The texture seems to make the strap a bit more likely to stick on the shoulder. Nylon body is a shade lighter than my chocolate Paige.


----------



## Reba

heathero said:


> Clove trim is a bronze-y saffiano which I hadn't realized. The texture seems to make the strap a bit more likely to stick on the shoulder. Nylon body is a shade lighter than my chocolate Paige.




Pretty?


----------



## Reba

Year-round?


----------



## justwatchin

That is awesome!


----------



## heathero

Reba will try to get pics later when I have a few minutes. Gut reaction was fall, but need to pair w some summer brights and see how it looks.


----------



## Reba

heathero said:


> Reba will try to get pics later when I have a few minutes. Gut reaction was fall, but need to pair w some summer brights and see how it looks.




Ok. I guess I will go for it. I have wanted to try Hayley. I don't think I will get chance cheaper than that, and who knows if they will start phasing out all the older styles we love. If Fall, I will save for then. I have enough to rotate..which is what I like to do anyway.


----------



## dcooney4

I just received my Paige. It is very pretty but a lot darker then I thought it would be.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba did yours come yet? Which do you like better.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

how did you guys receive ur bags yet thats amazing


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba did yours come yet? Which do you like better.




I didn't get mine yet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just received my Paige. It is very pretty but a lot darker then I thought it would be.




You have had Hayley in the past... Did you find it too cumbersome?


----------



## dcooney4

The strap kept sliding off my shoulder and it was a bit big for me. I had to hold the strap in place which made my shoulder hurt, but I have shoulder issues. Lizzy strap is closer together so that on stays on better.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The strap kept sliding off my shoulder and it was a bit big for me. I had to hold the strap in place which made my shoulder hurt, but I have shoulder issues. Lizzy strap is closer together so that on stays on better.




It does have Saffiano leather might help stay on. Haven't ordered yet...would probably use other strap too. Just not sure..[emoji16].  Have all the letters now. Price would be 185.


----------



## dcooney4

Saffaino might be better for gripping. The color is is very nice just not summery. I am up to 29 % but I just can't decide. I think the Paige will be great in fall. But to spend so much a a blue bag without having seen it in real life makes me nervous yet I love the cheerful look


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It does have Saffiano leather might help stay on. Haven't ordered yet...would probably use other strap too. Just not sure..[emoji16].  Have all the letters now. Price would be 185.



I love Hayley, but it's a much bigger bag than Lizzy.  It's nice and slouchy when not full, but packs a ton when you need it.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love Hayley, but it's a much bigger bag than Lizzy.  It's nice and slouchy when not full, but packs a ton when you need it.




Thanks. Thinking...


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a close up of the color. I did not want to take time to unwrap and then loose my eggs.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a close up of the color. I did not want to take time to unwrap and then loose my eggs.




It is dark, but very pretty and versatile. I am just not sure I need a bag as big as Hayley in my everyday life. Occasionally yes, but Lizzy size really is perfect...so maybe I should skip. Will probably regret either way I decide.


----------



## Reba

I also want a Sutton..but would prefer different color choices...so again...to grab sale items for sale sake...trying to think things through.


----------



## Reba

I'll take a dozen golden eggs please...


----------



## suzielovesCTs

The clove color really is pretty but very Fall imo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I'll take a dozen golden eggs please...




Me too. At this point I would love a free wallet egg.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Me too. At this point I would love a free wallet egg.




Yup. My daydream is the Ingrid in Royal to go in my new Lizzy.

Which is low stock...[emoji16]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yup. My daydream is the Ingrid in Royal to go in my new Lizzy.
> 
> Which is low stock...[emoji16]




I know!  Boooo!  that's the one I want as well, but I'm not paying that much for it.


----------



## dcooney4

My son needed to use his computer so I logged out and lost all my eggs. I will think about the bags a bit more first. The paige is really pretty now that I have a moment to look at it. Much much dark then my screen showed though.


----------



## dcooney4

Did anyone receive their royal lizzy yet? If so can you post a picture.


----------



## Reba

Just got Metallic Garnet 30% egg.  Could get that Sutton. Going on a trip next week. Would look nice with the Rosegold hardware on Kingsport Lizzy...$121 for a  Sutton is pretty good


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Did anyone receive their royal lizzy yet? If so can you post a picture.




I promise to when I get it...I know you're on the fence.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I promise to when I get it...I know you're on the fence.


Thanks Reba!


----------



## Reba

Losing my mind...why am I doing this [emoji13]


----------



## lindacris

ordered the large garnet metallic quilted tote.  first mz wallace bag and got a great price.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Just got Metallic Garnet 30% egg.  Could get that Sutton. Going on a trip next week. Would look nice with the Rosegold hardware on Kingsport Lizzy...$121 for a  Sutton is pretty good



I got the garnet sutton for $126 for a friend! I'm thrilled with the price!


----------



## Reba

lindacris said:


> ordered the large garnet metallic quilted tote.  first mz wallace bag and got a great price.




Good for you. On the fence about Sutton in that fabric. Having a hard time picturing it in person...I bet it is pretty though. I know someone on TPF got it at some point...don't remember who.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I got the garnet sutton for $126 for a friend! I'm thrilled with the price!




Have you seen color in person?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a close up of the color. I did not want to take time to unwrap and then loose my eggs.


ur clove paige looks beautiful(I love how the color is dark) I love this bag so much..congrats


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> ur clove paige looks beautiful(I love how the color is dark) I love this bag so much..congrats



Thanks! I am out now so have not had much time to really check it out. I did take the plastic bag off for a quick look. I think I will keep it even though it is not very summery. Now I just need them to credit me back once they check my screen shot. They were very nice though.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Have you seen color in person?



I haven't. I've seen a few pictures of it online and I think it looks really pretty. 

mellyonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IMG_7825.jpg


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Good for you. On the fence about Sutton in that fabric. Having a hard time picturing it in person...I bet it is pretty though. I know someone on TPF got it at some point...don't remember who.



I have the garnet metallic metro tote. Photo is on the thread with pics.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I haven't. I've seen a few pictures of it online and I think it looks really pretty.
> 
> mellyonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IMG_7825.jpg




Looks a little more vibrant there..nice. Thank you. You are always so good to me. [emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

not my picture


----------



## Reba

Ooh...snazzy


----------



## dcooney4

Pretty girl but the bag looks very big. Would be good as a carry on though.


----------



## Reba

I really like it.., but should I really buy bright blue, orange and metallic pink all at once...family might think I have lost my mind.  Already looking at me sitting at this computer like I have!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Pretty girl but the bag looks very big. Would be good as a carry on though.




Would use for carry on travel bag and weekend get away's and visiting kids at college.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Would use for carry on travel bag and weekend get away's and visiting kids at college.



For that it would be great.


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> I have the garnet metallic metro tote. Photo is on the thread with pics.




Was looking for that...


----------



## dcooney4

Did you end up getting the Hayley ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> For that it would be great.




Unless kid's reaction was...here comes mom...with her shiny pink bag...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Did you end up getting the Hayley ?




No...you scared me away with shoulder talk..thank you...


----------



## dcooney4

Go with your gut.  I am not a big fan of pink but if you like it that is all that matters.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Go with your gut.  I am not a big fan of pink but if you like it that is all that matters.




My daughter gave it the nose curl. I like it..but I will pass and admire on others.  Probably better on someone younger than myself.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I know!  Boooo!  that's the one I want as well, but I'm not paying that much for it.




Our wallet is gone...[emoji22]


----------



## renza

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a close up of the color. I did not want to take time to unwrap and then loose my eggs.




If it's not quite what you had in mind isn't it returnable? Their return policy says that if it was less than a 50% discount the item can be returned.


----------



## renza

Even though I have 2 of what they are now calling "special collection eggs" it did not take off 30% from the garnet sutton. I just wanted to see how much discount I had racked up but it left off the 30% off?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Our wallet is gone...[emoji22]



I know. I hope I don't regret not getting it.    I have it in black and love it so much.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I know. I hope I don't regret not getting it.    I have it in black and love it so much.




I had just decided that I was going to get it with all my eggs and have my husband gift it to me for Mother's Day..nope.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I had just decided that I was going to get it with all my eggs and have my husband gift it to me for Mother's Day..nope.



Which wallet?


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> If it's not quite what you had in mind isn't it returnable? Their return policy says that if it was less than a 50% discount the item can be returned.



I will take a good look at it when I get home later. So far they have not credit the extra 25 percent back on top of the 30 off I got. I will have to check my email later as it is not the one I use on my phone. If they already credited me then it will have been more then 50 off. It looks like a good neutral brown but I had thought it would be beige.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I had just decided that I was going to get it with all my eggs and have my husband gift it to me for Mother's Day..nope.




That stinks!  They still have it in clove, but that's not as pretty as blue.


----------



## dcooney4

Renza- did you get anything?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> That stinks!  They still have it in clove, but that's not as pretty as blue.




Wanted to match bag. Oh well. Maybe telling me I should move on...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Which wallet?




Ingrid in the Royal. Nice and small.


----------



## dcooney4

Very pretty!


----------



## Reba

Did they give out gold and silvers today?


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Was looking for that...


this is mine


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> this is mine




Is pretty... How have you been using it?  Does it coordinate well for you?


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Was looking for that...





Reba said:


> Is pretty... How have you been using it?  Does it coordinate well for you?



I bought it in December and carried it up until about a few weeks ago; using a black metro tote now. I wear a lot of black so it doesn't clash. It really is a pretty subtle red because of the metallic sheen.


----------



## justwatchin

My jungle chelsea travel case and double diamond charm are supposed to be here tomorrow. Still waiting for shipping notice on my jungle Lexi wallet.


----------



## Reba

After looking at this website for so long...I have to say, that Daisy bag does look comfortable. Had they made it in that nice classic Navy, I might have tried it. Not that I don't think Aqua is pretty...just so not practical for that style purse...


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> this is mine



This is much prettier in real life then the stock photo's.


----------



## renza

dcooney4 said:


> Renza- did you get anything?


I got the Glenn Ligon/Studio Museum collaboration Metro Tote. 

Has anyone seen anything on social media about someone winning the golden egg yesterday (or today?) I remember they made such a big deal about publicizing it last year. I wonder if no one got it yesterday...


----------



## dcooney4

Some one on the Facebook group said she won a free bag yesterday.


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> I got the Glenn Ligon/Studio Museum collaboration Metro Tote.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything on social media about someone winning the golden egg yesterday (or today?) I remember they made such a big deal about publicizing it last year. I wonder if no one got it yesterday...



Let me know how you like the metro when you get it. I am so tempted because they are so light. What size is yours going to be?


----------



## renza

dcooney4 said:


> Let me know how you like the metro when you get it. I am so tempted because they are so light. What size is yours going to be?


I will! It should be the medium metro tote.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Let me know how you like the metro when you get it. I am so tempted because they are so light. What size is yours going to be?




How would you use Metro?  As a purse? Or travel tote?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Some one on the Facebook group said she won a free bag yesterday.




Oh cool...what did she pick?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> How would you use Metro?  As a purse? Or travel tote?



Purse!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh cool...what did she pick?



I do not know she was asking people what she should pick.


----------



## dcooney4

It is more the small sutton or small metro I sm looking at the moment.


----------



## dcooney4

Can the small metro go on the shoulder?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Can the small metro go on the shoulder?




I don't think so.  5.5 drop.


----------



## Reba

Thing to keep in mind with Metro and Sutton...people who love have only one complaint.,,slip off shoulder. Must be nature of material.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I don't think so.  5.5 drop.



That stinks it looks like there is lots of space on the model , but I guess she is a lot thinner then I reslized.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba are you still playing or are you done?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That stinks it looks like there is lots of space on the model , but I guess she is a lot thinner then I reslized.




Finding the Goldilocks bag isn't always easy....


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba are you still playing or are you done?




Now dabbling on and off...I should just stop. Last year I won a few free things, so I guess that is making it hard to walk away. Husband is picking up son from school, daughter is out who knows where...but I have to get down to the business of life!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Now dabbling on and off...I should just stop. Last year I won a few free things, so I guess that is making it hard to walk away. Husband is picking up son from school, daughter is out who knows where...but I have to get down to the business of life!



Me two but I just found another egg.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Me two but I just found another egg.




It is evil....


----------



## dcooney4

lol


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh cool...what did she pick?



I think she went with moto Lizzy


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Just got Metallic Garnet 30% egg.  Could get that Sutton. Going on a trip next week. Would look nice with the Rosegold hardware on Kingsport Lizzy...$121 for a  Sutton is pretty good




Jealous!!


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> this is mine



It says only five something inches for the handle but can you fit it on your shoulder.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Can the small metro go on the shoulder?




Nicolebythelake, I think it was, said she is able to carry small metro on her shoulder, actually.


----------



## dcooney4

I am not really a pink girl but the picture makes it look so nice. Is it super bright in real life?


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> It says only five something inches for the handle but can you fit it on your shoulder.


No I can't. Not sure about the other sizes. It doesn't bother me because I'm not a shoulder bag person; I like crossbody (hello Paige). I carry the metro in my hand or on my arm; it's really not heavy.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> I am not really a pink girl but the picture makes it look so nice. Is it super bright in real life?


Are you asking about the garnet?


----------



## dcooney4

Yes?


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Are you asking about the garnet?


Yes


----------



## justwatchin

It's definitely not bright and honestly I can't see any tone of pink in it. To me it is a soft muted almost a washed red with a sheen. If I didn't already own it, I would definitely pick up something during this egg hunt because I keep getting the egg for 30% off


----------



## dcooney4

I might try again tomorrow .  The computer was getting hot so I logged out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## justwatchin

You're welcome


----------



## justwatchin

Aquamarine in the metro is so pretty


----------



## dcooney4

I think so too!


----------



## plumaplomb

Now my husband is on the egg hunt looking for the golden egg for me... I can't get him to give back my laptop!


----------



## plumaplomb

I really want to pull the trigger for a small black metro tote for $151.  Is that a good price or should I hold out?  Does black ever go on sale?


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I really want to pull the trigger for a small black metro tote for $151.  Is that a good price or should I hold out?  Does black ever go on sale?




No never


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It says only five something inches for the handle but can you fit it on your shoulder.



I can fit small metro on my shoulder but its not comfortable. I'm fairly petite. It's an old pic the bag was sold long ago


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I can fit small metro on my shoulder but its not comfortable. I'm fairly petite. It's an old pic the bag was sold long ago



Thanks for the info!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for the info!



Welcome


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> No never




Bought it, thanks!  

Did this go up from $175 to $195?


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Bought it, thanks!
> 
> Did this go up from $175 to $195?




I guess... They are $195 on Nordstrom too


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> Bought it, thanks!
> 
> Did this go up from $175 to $195?



they did a price increase on the metros and sutton this year.  

Some of the boutiques still have the old prices

http://mellyonline.com/shop/handbag...gclid=CPHh7szi3MQCFRYcaQodRG4AMw#.VR_pH5PF_8k


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

plumaplomb said:


> Now my husband is on the egg hunt looking for the golden egg for me... I can't get him to give back my laptop!


Haha how cute is that. My bf got mad at me cuz I spent the whole day thursday looking for eggs. He said purely waist of time


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Haha how cute is that. My bf got mad at me cuz I spent the whole day thursday looking for eggs. He said purely waist of time




Oh what do they know...my family is the same.., not buying into the "Time to slim down for Summer" sales pitch of mine... and now I must leave Eggstavaganza and grocery shop...


----------



## justwatchin

Welcome to the jungle. Double diamond charm and Chelsea travel case. Still waiting for the Lexi in jungle.


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Welcome to the jungle. Double diamond charm and Chelsea travel case. Still waiting for the Lexi in jungle.



Very pretty!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> did anyone receive their royal lizzy yet? If so can you post a picture.


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398




Love the Lizzy!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398



I love them both!  How do you like them?


----------



## Reba

Dcooney...not the best pics. Husband is painting kitchen ceiling, daughter is making me style her hair, son is telling me he is staying at school all Summer...chaos...the nerve...no time to play with purses.    But... I love... Wore this blouse to the Ham store and bakery and came home and my box was here...it matches my Sutton!  Love.  

Lizzy is beautiful. Not too much. The trim is lil' bling..but not over the top at all.  Love. 

Will take better pics when they leave me alone.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398



Wow , I love them both. They look fantastic on you.


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398




You're making me want the mini sutton something bad....


----------



## dcooney4

How long will the egg hunt go on for? I just want to get credit for my eggs before placing another order.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> You're making me want the mini sutton something bad....




It is soo cute!  Lightweight, you know that... I was afraid of color..but so happy I went for it. So pretty and will look great with jeans and Summer clothing.  Strap option is great too.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> How long will the egg hunt go on for? I just want to get credit for my eggs before placing another order.




Midnight tomorrow.. I think


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks Reba!


----------



## louvigilante

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398




The Sutton is smaller than I thought but I love it! I was thinking of getting the garnet small metro and now wish they made it in this size.


----------



## dcooney4

Okay not sure what to do. I emailed them a few minutes ago but they said on auto email they will check emails  regarding web orders only mon- friday. Would you still place a second order. Sutton is still calling if I can get enough eggs again.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Okay not sure what to do. I emailed them a few minutes ago but they said on auto email they will check emails  regarding web orders only mon- friday. Would you still place a second order. Sutton is still calling if I can get enough eggs again.




They will make good on it. Go for it. By the time you confirm it...the sale will be over, and you will kick yourself.  Says enabler...


----------



## Reba

louvigilante said:


> The Sutton is smaller than I thought but I love it! I was thinking of getting the garnet small metro and now wish they made it in this size.




Is bigger when you unclip the sides and use strap option...such a great casual Summer bag. The inside still has typical purse organization...zip wall pocket, slip pockets...so nice.  In car..grocery lot..must do yucky shopping [emoji13]


----------



## mosobamboo

does anyone know if they will re-issue frankie soon? I am waiting for a frankie or for them to put a crossbody on (baby) jane


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks Reba!


----------



## mariposa08

mosobamboo said:


> does anyone know if they will re-issue frankie soon? I am waiting for a frankie or for them to put a crossbody on (baby) jane




As far as I know there are no Frankies being planned right now.

You can buy a cross body from mzw and put it on your baby Jane ----- clip it to the handles like they did with Chelsea.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398




Both gorgeous! I feel like Lizzy worn crossbody isn't pictured as often. Beautiful!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Is bigger when you unclip the sides and use strap option...such a great casual Summer bag. The inside still has typical purse organization...zip wall pocket, slip pockets...so nice.  In car..grocery lot..must do yucky shopping [emoji13]




Ahha, I was just thinking small Sutton was larger than I thought


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Ahha, I was just thinking small Sutton was larger than I thought
> 
> View attachment 295151



Beautiful!


----------



## Tuuli35

My steel Coco tote was just delivered. So, first emotions. It is a bit smaller than I imagined but will fit everything I need, the color is also very pretty gray. To be honest, I am not crazy about the patent leather as it looks a bit brownish in some light and doesn't match gray too well and the cross body strap is too wide. But shoulder straps are perfect length. Overall I didn't get the same awww feeling I had when my other MZ Wallace bags were delivered but I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## mosobamboo

mariposa08 said:


> As far as I know there are no Frankies being planned right now.
> 
> You can buy a cross body from mzw and put it on your baby Jane ----- clip it to the handles like they did with Chelsea.



Thank you. I am looking at Clara right now. It does not fit on the shoulder but I like the pockets. 

One question, will the side or the big pocket in the front fit an iphone?


----------



## mariposa08

mosobamboo said:


> Thank you. I am looking at Clara right now. It does not fit on the shoulder but I like the pockets.
> 
> One question, will the side or the big pocket in the front fit an iphone?



4s does, regular 6 does not-- both in cases


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> My steel Coco tote was just delivered. So, first emotions. It is a bit smaller than I imagined but will fit everything I need, the color is also very pretty gray. To be honest, I am not crazy about the patent leather as it looks a bit brownish in some light and doesn't match gray too well and the cross body strap is too wide. But shoulder straps are perfect length. Overall I didn't get the same awww feeling I had when my other MZ Wallace bags were delivered but I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951514
> View attachment 2951515
> View attachment 2951516



Are you going to keep it?


----------



## mosobamboo

mariposa08 said:


> 4s does, regular 6 does not-- both in cases



thank you for your pictures. It helped me decide to buy the clara. Bought it at $277. I love the color of your bag btw.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty!


thank you


----------



## dcooney4

I did end up ordering the small sutton after all. Reba , you made it look so good. Also to find out  it did have all the internal pockets for sure sealed the deal.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Are you going to keep it?



I think my initial reaction was similar to yours when you got your clove bag. It wasn't the love at first sight but it would grow on me over time. It would definitely work as travel bag. Not sure about their return policy right now either, will check it later.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli - I have to say I rather like your bag. I can close to getting Kara in steel when I saw it in person , but my dd said it was too small of a bag for me and my height.


----------



## dcooney4

I think they said if you got 50 or more off then it is final sale


----------



## mariposa08

mosobamboo said:


> thank you for your pictures. It helped me decide to buy the clara. Bought it at $277. I love the color of your bag btw.



You're welcome!  I think mocha Clara is a great looking bag- the contrasting handles are sharp!  I hope you love her when she arrives.


----------



## estrie

Tuuli35 said:


> My steel Coco tote was just delivered. So, first emotions. It is a bit smaller than I imagined but will fit everything I need, the color is also very pretty gray. To be honest, I am not crazy about the patent leather as it looks a bit brownish in some light and doesn't match gray too well and the cross body strap is too wide. But shoulder straps are perfect length. Overall I didn't get the same awww feeling I had when my other MZ Wallace bags were delivered but I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951514
> View attachment 2951515
> View attachment 2951516




Ooh, let us know how it loads up!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Tuuli35 said:


> My steel Coco tote was just delivered. So, first emotions. It is a bit smaller than I imagined but will fit everything I need, the color is also very pretty gray. To be honest, I am not crazy about the patent leather as it looks a bit brownish in some light and doesn't match gray too well and the cross body strap is too wide. But shoulder straps are perfect length. Overall I didn't get the same awww feeling I had when my other MZ Wallace bags were delivered but I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951514
> View attachment 2951515
> View attachment 2951516


I thought the color was more of a brown hopefully I'm not disappointed with my Clove Hayley


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I did end up ordering the small sutton after all. Reba , you made it look so good. Also to find out  it did have all the internal pockets for sure sealed the deal.




Oh good!  I don't think you will be sorry. Is a fun bag, and not a huge investment piece... What Summer piece should be.  [emoji274]


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Both gorgeous! I feel like Lizzy worn crossbody isn't pictured as often. Beautiful!




Thank you. I wear Lizzy cross body 99% of the time. So comfortable and works so well for me. We all seem to have our faves.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 2951397
> View attachment 2951398




Beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Welcome to the jungle. Double diamond charm and Chelsea travel case. Still waiting for the Lexi in jungle.




Love Jungle!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It is soo cute!  Lightweight, you know that... I was afraid of color..but so happy I went for it. So pretty and will look great with jeans and Summer clothing.  Strap option is great too.




Don't be afraid of color - they look fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

I meant 50 % off or more it was final sale.


----------



## louvigilante

Is it hard to return?


----------



## dcooney4

I have never done it with Mz wallace directly.  I read their return policy with all the hunting I did today and it seems fine. I also got an email that said they received my screen shot and I would be getting my credit shortly. Very pleasant to deal with. Of all the Mz wallaces I have had only one had a slight flaw but I had bought it through nordies, so I returned it there. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I thought the color was more of a brown hopefully I'm not disappointed with my Clove Hayley



She bought the steel. Clove is more brown. Here is my new clove Paige.


----------



## justwatchin

estrie said:


> Ahha, I was just thinking small Sutton was larger than I thought
> 
> View attachment 2951513



Royal blue is such a great color!


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Jungle!



Thank you!


----------



## Tuuli35

louvigilante said:


> Is it hard to return?


I have not made made decision but checked the return options.
They provide confusing information. On the webpage it is stated that over 50% discount is final sale. On the package slip is written that advent, promotion, sale and discontinued items are final sale. What is the egg hunt bag? I also checked the return link they have on the packing slip, seems that if you follow it then you can process the return. Tried to call the customer service but they are closed today.


----------



## louvigilante

Tuuli35 said:


> I have not made made decision but checked the return options.
> 
> They provide confusing information. On the webpage it is stated that over 50% discount is final sale. On the package slip is written that advent, promotion, sale and discontinued items are final sale. What is the egg hunt bag? I also checked the return link they have on the packing slip, seems that if you follow it then you can process the return. Tried to call the customer service but they are closed today.




This is what I'm worried about. What if I get a bag and just isn't love. I'm worried it will take me jumping through hoops to get to return. Basically I can get up to 28% off and the 30% egg to be able to return so it doesn't fall over the 50% point.


----------



## estrie

Tuuli35 said:


> I have not made made decision but checked the return options.
> 
> They provide confusing information. On the webpage it is stated that over 50% discount is final sale. On the package slip is written that advent, promotion, sale and discontinued items are final sale. What is the egg hunt bag? I also checked the return link they have on the packing slip, seems that if you follow it then you can process the return. Tried to call the customer service but they are closed today.




That sounds like the shipping slip has the old return policy. Last year some egg hunt stuff also seemed to be accepted for return (I found that confusing).


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I'm loving the idea of a georgie for a work tote.  How does the flax color hold up day to day?


----------



## deelight

Hi you all!  I'm looking at your pictures and happy that you got your stuff already-love the royal Lizzy!  Wish in a way I had gone for that but I got the mocha Clara with a free emerald flat savoy, sapphire mushroom, Lexi white perf (had to pay half price and hope it will stay clean!!)-and at the last moment got the medium Camo Metro!  I'm not sure I have a thing to go with those colors except black, but I called Sammi and she said if I wanted to exchange it for another color in the same size and make of bag I could. Or I could return it.  Do any of you have that? I feel it is more of a winter ish bag?     Although I will be paying all this off for the next six-eight months, I'm excited to get them.  I hope I like the Clara!  That papaya small Sutton looks great on you! I have the navy and pony smalls so no more for me now.  Of anything!!


----------



## dcooney4

deelight said:


> Hi you all!  I'm looking at your pictures and happy that you got your stuff already-love the royal Lizzy!  Wish in a way I had gone for that but I got the mocha Clara with a free emerald flat savoy, sapphire mushroom, Lexi white perf (had to pay half price and hope it will stay clean!!)-and at the last moment got the medium Camo Metro!  I'm not sure I have a thing to go with those colors except black, but I called Sammi and she said if I wanted to exchange it for another color in the same size and make of bag I could. Or I could return it.  Do any of you have that? I feel it is more of a winter ish bag?     Although I will be paying all this off for the next six-eight months, I'm excited to get them.  I hope I like the Clara!  That papaya small Sutton looks great on you! I have the navy and pony smalls so no more for me now.  Of anything!!



Sounds like a lot of fun stuff. Come and join us in the shopping your own closet thread.


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun stuff. Come and join us in the shopping your own closet thread.



What is that?  I can't even get into my closet.  Everything is stacked in a corner in my little living room! I live in a small apartment


----------



## dcooney4

LOl - in that case join us in the other thread and shop your corner. Since I do not have a fancy closet either it is shop the tops of different closet in my house.


----------



## dcooney4

I had originally set out to buy royal Lizzy but since I was unable to get a big discount I did not want to spend beyond a certain amount on what for me would be a summer only color. I hope I do not regret it. I did however get a paige in clove and a small sutton in papaya which is still to be delivered. The paige wasn't quite the color I expected but the more I look at it the more I realize what it can go with. It just made three almost new pairs of boots I own have a matching toned bag. It even matches my most comfortable sandals. Who knew! As far as the sutton goes I really stepped out of the box for me color wise, but that is what I wanted to do. I also will like the fact that it will probably be the lightest bag I own.  So now to you all. What did you end up choosing and why?


----------



## ms p

I didn't find any free eggs. All these years I never get high % or freebie  someone got 30% and has kindly helped me buy a black Hayley. I was wavering between clove or black Hayley but decided egg hunt is like the only time i can get 30% discount on black.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I had originally set out to buy royal Lizzy but since I was unable to get a big discount I did not want to spend beyond a certain amount on what for me would be a summer only color. I hope I do not regret it. I did however get a paige in clove and a small sutton in papaya which is still to be delivered. The paige wasn't quite the color I expected but the more I look at it the more I realize what it can go with. It just made three almost new pairs of boots I own have a matching toned bag. It even matches my most comfortable sandals. Who knew! As far as the sutton goes I really stepped out of the box for me color wise, but that is what I wanted to do. I also will like the fact that it will probably be the lightest bag I own.  So now to you all. What did you end up choosing and why?




I am so glad the Clove Paige has turned into such a good purchase for you. Too bad we can't all have one of each...sounds like a color that I could use too!    I really love the Papaya Sutton..and know you will too. I am excited for you to get it. 
The Royal Lizzy is great. I was a little nervous about the color. Some of the online photos were a little scary..Nordies pics of the blue made it look too bright, but thankfully it's the photos. The bag/nylon itself has a nice depth of color...darker than I expected...which is a good thing. The leather is a little shimmery, for a second I thought, ooh am I going to like, but once I got it all unwrapped and put together... I loved. Dark here still, I will try for some pics later. This was to be a Summer bag for me, and will be.., but I can definately see myself using this year-round now that I see it in person.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I didn't find any free eggs. All these years I never get high % or freebie  someone got 30% and has kindly helped me buy a black Hayley. I was wavering between clove or black Hayley but decided egg hunt is like the only time i can get 30% discount on black.



You are absolutely correct, black is almost never on sale.  I have gotten a free gift in the past. This year I was not as lucky but I will enjoy what I bought.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> You are absolutely correct, black is almost never on sale.  I have gotten a free gift in the past. This year I was not as lucky but I will enjoy what I bought.



I'd love to hear your thought on the mini Sutton  I had one but felt it was a little small. It look so cute on others though. If the black was not sold out I might crave and bought one.


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> LOl - in that case join us in the other thread and shop your corner. Since I do not have a fancy closet either it is shop the tops of different closet in my house.



I'm not sure what thread you are speaking of! Where is this "shop your closet" and "shop your corner?" What is it? lol Do you have a link?  Your purchases sound great!


----------



## deelight

ms p said:


> I'd love to hear your thought on the mini Sutton  I had one but felt it was a little small. It look so cute on others though. If the black was not sold out I might crave and bought one.


I love the mini-Sutton-fits a ton for it's deceptively small size, and you can wear it two ways.  I have it navy.


----------



## ms p

deelight said:


> I love the mini-Sutton-fits a ton for it's deceptively small size, and you can wear it two ways.  I have it navy.



I love navy and black mini Sutton


----------



## deelight

ms p said:


> I love navy and black mini Sutton



I got a used Pony a while ago too-not an everyday bag so adorable if you like the print.


----------



## dcooney4

deelight said:


> I'm not sure what thread you are speaking of! Where is this "shop your closet" and "shop your corner?" What is it? lol Do you have a link?  Your purchases sound great!



It is in the handbag and purses section like this one. It is called the 2015 resolution - shopping your own handbags and wallets from your closet or something like that.


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> It is in the handbag and purses section like this one. It is called the 2015 resolution - shopping your own handbags and wallets from your closet or something like that.



Thanks, I'll try to find it a bit later!


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'd love to hear your thought on the mini Sutton  I had one but felt it was a little small. It look so cute on others though. If the black was not sold out I might crave and bought one.



When I recieve it I will report back. I just ordered last night.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> When I recieve it I will report back. I just ordered last night.



&#128221; looking forward &#128522; thx


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> She bought the steel. Clove is more brown. Here is my new clove Paige.


Thank you for the pic I got scared for a lil. I really like the color and ur Paige looks so cute


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Thank you for the pic I got scared for a lil. I really like the color and ur Paige looks so cute



No problem.


----------



## estrie

One thing about the egg hunt is that the repeated exposure to styles does make me rethink certain bags. This year, I'm still not into most of the new styles but I really like the multiple size options of certain styles. Someone a couple days ago mentioned options. Love the options.


----------



## justwatchin

renza said:


> I gave in and ordered the Glenn Ligon metro tote for 23% off. It was showing as no longer available online but was still in my cart, so I bit the bullet on it. I have been waiting on that one for ages, and at least the proceeds to that go to the Studio Museum, so I don't feel as bad about spending money.
> 
> However, if the small papaya sutton had an exterior pocket I probably would have caved into the bright pretty color and gotten that instead.



Please post a pic of the Glenn Ligon tote when you get it. I've always liked that print.


----------



## Reba

Hey guys...busy day, as I am sure for all of you...in case anyone is on the fence about Lizzy, I took a few quick photos..not the best, but hope they help if you need...


----------



## justwatchin

So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba- so pretty ! Your killing me &#128521;, just kidding, but it really is a lovely bag. If you have time could you do a shot of the inside of the sutton?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba- so pretty ! Your killing me [emoji6], just kidding, but it really is a lovely bag. If you have time could you do a shot of the inside of the sutton?




For you...of course...[emoji195]






Dog leash inside has one of the pouches like Metro Tote...rather big for this bag,.., but you could still use in here, or in a larger bag, and use a smaller pouch in contrasting color from another MZ in here...probably what I will do..will break up all the Papaya too. 




[emoji195]


----------



## dcooney4

Oh thank you so much! I can hardly wait for it to arrive. I am glad I listened to you and ordered it. It will be so nice and light weight too! I generally do not listen to people when they say buy stuff. But you and I seem to be on a similar wave length with the bags as well as budget. Thank you!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh thank you so much! I can hardly wait for it to arrive. I am glad I listened to you and ordered it. It will be so nice and light weight too! I generally do not listen to people when they say buy stuff. But you and I seem to be on a similar wave length with the bags as well as budget. Thank you!




Yes, I would like one of each...but that wouldn't be good. I sold 2 and spent what I made from the sales...feel good about staying in budget...and love my choices. We did good.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I didn't participate in the Egg Hunt this year because I'm saving for a new LV, but I just wanted to Congratulate everyone who won or picked up new items! I've enjoyed looking at all of your photos and shopping vicariously through you this weekend [emoji4]


----------



## renza

justwatchin said:


> Please post a pic of the Glenn Ligon tote when you get it. I've always liked that print.


I will! 

*Reba* thanks for sharing photos of the Lizzy and the Sutton. Both those colors look so pretty, but now I really want something in papaya. Maybe the Pippa will go on sale eventually and I could get that.


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> I didn't participate in the Egg Hunt this year because I'm saving for a new LV, but I just wanted to Congratulate everyone who won or picked up new items! I've enjoyed looking at all of your photos and shopping vicariously through you this weekend [emoji4]



Oh nice! What style LV bag are you wanting?


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> I will!
> 
> 
> 
> *Reba* thanks for sharing photos of the Lizzy and the Sutton. Both those colors look so pretty, but now I really want something in papaya. Maybe the Pippa will go on sale eventually and I could get that.




Your welcome. I think these Spring colors are looking extra nice to all of us after this horrible Winter!  Pippa would be a cute little bag in Papaya...there's always another sale around the corner.  Or...more new bags...


----------



## Funaek

Anyone have a bag in the cosmic print? Debating whether to get a chelsea in that print...


----------



## Funaek

Ended up getting a free white perforated Lexi wallet but it required a $250 purchase so I went ahead and got a chelsea in cosmic.  Hope I get a good layout of the print!


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> Ended up getting a free white perforated Lexi wallet but it required a $250 purchase so I went ahead and got a chelsea in cosmic.  Hope I get a good layout of the print!




Exciting...I got that egg..had to step away from the keyboard...had spent enough.  One of my daydream Golden Egg bags was the Chelsea Cosmic...but the Weekender edition..  Show us pics when you get it. I am sure the layout will be great; and free Lexi - yeah!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> One thing about the egg hunt is that the repeated exposure to styles does make me rethink certain bags. This year, I'm still not into most of the new styles but I really like the multiple size options of certain styles. Someone a couple days ago mentioned options. Love the options.




Was kinda like brain washing.... I started thinking on 11,000th look at Daisy..that looks really comfortable, maybe I should...


----------



## justwatchin

@Funaek Lucky you! Please post pics when you get it. I ordered a cosmic Ines and really want the large metro in cosmic.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Glad to see that everyone had fun during egg hunt this year! I was traveling and it did not work on my ipad so I skipped it. 

Really liking the black Eliza. I took on my trip as my under-the-seat bag and it was great. I have been carrying it as my everyday bag to work and it's great. I still don't think it displaces Jane.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to see that everyone had fun during egg hunt this year! I was traveling and it did not work on my ipad so I skipped it.
> 
> Really liking the black Eliza. I took on my trip as my under-the-seat bag and it was great. I have been carrying it as my everyday bag to work and it's great. I still don't think it displaces Jane.




Funny how color makes such a big difference...was it Steel you had...didn't care for...and now enjoying your classic Black. Some bags just look so much better in certain colors. Glad you are liking so much better. [emoji4]


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> For you...of course...[emoji195]
> 
> View attachment 2952562
> 
> View attachment 2952563
> 
> 
> Dog leash inside has one of the pouches like Metro Tote...rather big for this bag,.., but you could still use in here, or in a larger bag, and use a smaller pouch in contrasting color from another MZ in here...probably what I will do..will break up all the Papaya too.
> 
> View attachment 2952564
> 
> 
> [emoji195]




You are so right about spring colors looking good after our winter. Usually I hesitate at bright colors, especially on larger bags/items, but Small Sutton is smaller, and today when I put it on it sure cheered me up, after I'd already picked two fights with people in the one hour I'd been awake 

That inside pouch with the Small Sutton really is pretty big for the bag, but the newer market bags/sacks seem just right! Using it as a proxy for one of my Belle's outside pockets, alongside an older one, everything inside a different color from Papaya, which draws out an accent color in my top, not to mention that the orangey red is great with navy (coat). It practically feels neon.


----------



## Reba

Ooh...Estrie, hadn't thought about it with Navy...perfect. Now that you are carrying your pretty bag..no more picking fights...it's not even snowing!!!


----------



## Reba

In case anyone is trying to determine the difference between last year's Sapphire, and this year's Royal Blue (I know I was before I received Lizzy), here is a pic of a Flat Savoy Pouch in last year's Sapphire (but in Oxford fabric) next to Lizzy Royal Blue Bedford. 




I am trying to be helpful..sun is playing games with pic. The Royal is a few shades more saturated. Sapphire was a lighter version. Ok. Putting Easter goodies away and cleaning disaster area house up...have a great week and now you all owe me pics when you get your goodies! [emoji164]


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> Oh nice! What style LV bag are you wanting?



I'd love to get something in Damier Azur to use for spring/summer - either a Neverfull PM or the new Delightful PM with the hot pink interior. I love pink! 

And speaking of pink, I wish MZ Wallace would have jumped on the pastel pink bandwagon and released bags in that color this spring! I don't think they've ever done a light pink before.


----------



## Funaek

Reba said:


> Exciting...I got that egg..had to step away from the keyboard...had spent enough.  One of my daydream Golden Egg bags was the Chelsea Cosmic...but the Weekender edition..  Show us pics when you get it. I am sure the layout will be great; and free Lexi - yeah!


Haha I was going to step away too but it was almost midnight and I took the plunge!  I hope that the cosmic print works well with most of my wardrobe and won't be too much and too clash-y.


----------



## Funaek

estrie said:


> One thing about the egg hunt is that the repeated exposure to styles does make me rethink certain bags. This year, I'm still not into most of the new styles but I really like the multiple size options of certain styles. Someone a couple days ago mentioned options. Love the options.


Ha! Yes!  Chelsea wasn't even on my radar when I started the hunt.  I was focused on getting a black Jane, but then I realized my work laptop wouldn't fit in it.  After many many clicks through the shop, the Chelsea won me over.  I even started eyeing the fanny pack.  And that's when I knew I had lost it.


----------



## Funaek

justwatchin said:


> @Funaek Lucky you! Please post pics when you get it. I ordered a cosmic Ines and really want the large metro in cosmic.


Thanks!  Yes, I will.  I was also eyeing the cosmic print in a metro tote, but I've realized that I need at least one exterior pocket and I already have so many metro totes.  The cosmic print is beautiful on the metro tote though...


----------



## Reba

Yes...supposed to be cleaning house... But have a question, and only oddly obsessed people like you (and I can say that cause I am one of you) can help. I am traveling to California later in the week, and so wanted to order a bright beautiful Sutton as a carry on, but I behaved. I am taking my Kingsport Grey City Tote as carry on and wearing Kingsport Grey Lizzy cross body. Tied my neon mushroom tassel on the Tote to brighten up...not quite a Cosmic Sutton but....  My question for you guys... Yes on the tassel, or does it look out of place?  Thanks...be honest....


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I like the tassel is cute and a nice pop of color btw both of ur bags look gorgeous especially that Lizzy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Looks cute!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yes...supposed to be cleaning house... But have a question, and only oddly obsessed people like you (and I can say that cause I am one of you) can help. I am traveling to California later in the week, and so wanted to order a bright beautiful Sutton as a carry on, but I behaved. I am taking my Kingsport Grey City Tote as carry on and wearing Kingsport Grey Lizzy cross body. Tied my neon mushroom tassel on the Tote to brighten up...not quite a Cosmic Sutton but....  My question for you guys... Yes on the tassel, or does it look out of place?  Thanks...be honest....
> 
> View attachment 2953107



I like it a lot!  I have a million charms and tassels now that I love adding.


----------



## dcooney4

It gives it some punch!


----------



## Reba

Thanks guys...I guess you're saying it's a thumbs up. I just can't take anymore drab. Put away my Gunmetal Lizzy today - love ya- but don't wanna see ya for a loonngg time!


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> Ha! Yes!  Chelsea wasn't even on my radar when I started the hunt.  I was focused on getting a black Jane, but then I realized my work laptop wouldn't fit in it.  After many many clicks through the shop, the Chelsea won me over.  I even started eyeing the fanny pack.  And that's when I knew I had lost it.




HAhaha, yeah, fanny packs. The small Sutton wasn't on my list and it turned out to be the only bag I bought. Last year that's how I got tassels! All turned out well  Look forward to finding out how Chelsea works out for you!!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Ooh...Estrie, hadn't thought about it with Navy...perfect. Now that you are carrying your pretty bag..no more picking fights...it's not even snowing!!!




 I mostly behaved today, just looked at my bag at regular intervals


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Yes...supposed to be cleaning house... But have a question, and only oddly obsessed people like you (and I can say that cause I am one of you) can help. I am traveling to California later in the week, and so wanted to order a bright beautiful Sutton as a carry on, but I behaved. I am taking my Kingsport Grey City Tote as carry on and wearing Kingsport Grey Lizzy cross body. Tied my neon mushroom tassel on the Tote to brighten up...not quite a Cosmic Sutton but....  My question for you guys... Yes on the tassel, or does it look out of place?  Thanks...be honest....
> 
> View attachment 2953107




Loved the pink right away, even before getting to your words asking about it. You could even add another bright tassel with it.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Loved the pink right away, even before getting to your words asking about it. You could even add another bright tassel with it.




Ok..thanks...after all our snow I am surprised I don't have a Crayola box of tassels hanging from that tote! [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

That is how I feel . I need some cheerful color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Funny how color makes such a big difference...was it Steel you had...didn't care for...and now enjoying your classic Black. Some bags just look so much better in certain colors. Glad you are liking so much better. [emoji4]




Yes, color makes a huge difference for me. I really thought the steel Eliza was SO boring and plain. I like the black a lot. The gold hardware and red edge dye gives it some pizzazz!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, color makes a huge difference for me. I really thought the steel Eliza was SO boring and plain. I like the black a lot. The gold hardware and red edge dye gives it some pizzazz!



I was disappointed black eliza was not available during the egg hunt. Glad to hear u are loving it  when u are free is it possible to have some pics comparing to Jane? Thank u &#127802;


----------



## BethL

Has anyone's Egg Hunt order shipped yet?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BethL said:


> Has anyone's Egg Hunt order shipped yet?


I just received my clove Hayley and black Lizzy today on 2nd attempt and so happy with both of them.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I just received my clove Hayley and black Lizzy today on 2nd attempt and so happy with both of them.




So glad you are happy with both [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank You Reba thats very sweet of you. A lil surprised by Hayley is just a bigger version of Paige and not as deep(width size) as I thought but I like the slouch of it when its full.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Thank You Reba thats very sweet of you. A lil surprised by Hayley is just a bigger version of Paige and not as deep(width size) as I thought but I like the slouch of it when its full.




And you have the 2 different strap options!  I really like Hayley. Would have been a very useful bag for me when my kids were younger; and I had to carry everybody's things!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba is your zipper on the Sutton a bit stiff?


----------



## BethL

tua said:


> I just received my clove Hayley and black Lizzy today on 2nd attempt and so happy with both of them.



I ordered a clove Hayley too! I am glad you like it and hope I love mine as well. NO sign of shipping though. I hope they didn't run out of them. E'd MZW CS and no answer. Their CS is not always the greatest IMO.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba is your zipper on the Sutton a bit stiff?




I just ran to closet to check it out...it is not like a typical MZ zipper...but it isn't the same construction as that. It functions a little less refined, but not defective; just the nature of the style and of the materials used.  Make sense?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BethL said:


> I ordered a clove Hayley too! I am glad you like it and hope I love mine as well. NO sign of shipping though. I hope they didn't run out of them. E'd MZW CS and no answer. Their CS is not always the greatest IMO.


you should call them and find out whats going on. I do remember tho during Advent event it took them almost a week to ship my items so maybe this the case for you too


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> I ordered a clove Hayley too! I am glad you like it and hope I love mine as well. NO sign of shipping though. I hope they didn't run out of them. E'd MZW CS and no answer. Their CS is not always the greatest IMO.




Just so you know, I received my bags before the shipping notice. They may show up today and surprise you.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I just ran to closet to check it out...it is not like a typical MZ zipper...but it isn't the same construction as that. It functions a little less refined, but not defective; just the nature of the style and of the materials used.  Make sense?



That makes sense. My Paige zipper glides so easily that I got spoiled. I will check out my bags throughly tomorrow . It is one of those night where everyone needs me.


----------



## missyb

I went to Nordstrom today and fell in love with the mini Jane to use on a greek isle trip I'm taking this summer. I need a weather proof bag that fits my phone small bottle of water and passport & it all fits in there. I know it's expensive for the size but it's so damn cute and I can take the strap off and just use the top handle part of bag for breakfast on the ship, I'm i crazy?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missyb said:


> I went to Nordstrom today and fell in love with the mini Jane to use on a greek isle trip I'm taking this summer. I need a weather proof bag that fits my phone small bottle of water and passport & it all fits in there. I know it's expensive for the size but it's so damn cute and I can take the strap off and just use the top handle part of bag for breakfast on the ship, I'm i crazy?


I think it would be a cute bag since you dont intend to carry a lot with you I also love the external pockets for easy access to maybe a lipstick/lip balm and a mirror or whatever else you want to fit in there. I also like that the bag is under the radar with no SCREAMING logos all over it avoiding being an unwanted target overseas


----------



## missyb

tua said:


> I think it would be a cute bag since you dont intend to carry a lot with you I also love the external pockets for easy access to maybe a lipstick/lip balm and a mirror or whatever else you want to fit in there. I also like that the bag is under the radar with no SCREAMING logos all over it avoiding being an unwanted target overseas




Yes- I ordered a new LV empirente twinset but I'm thinking it's crazy to bring a $1500 bag for sight seeing.


----------



## Funaek

I'm so mad!  I won a free Lexi wallet during the Easter Egg hunt which required a $250 purchase.  I ordered a Chelsea bag which was over $250 pre-discount, but with my other eggs was below.  I checked my basket and the Lexi wallet was still there and I was able to check out with it.  Nowhere in the instructions did it say the $250 should be a pre-discount amount.  Today I got an email telling me that I didn't qualify for the free Lexi since my total was under $250 so they only shipped me the Chelsea.  There was no offer to let me add something to bring my amount to over $250, or any apology for the fact that I was able to check out with the Lexi.  I also find this incredibly stingy of them.  I was less than $20 under post-discount and they're refusing to give me the Lexi?  I emailed them back and will follow up with a call but this may be my last purchase from MZ Wallace.  I've been a loyal and avid customer for several years but their cs is terrible and I'm not loving a lot of their newer styles.  Sigh.


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> I'm so mad!  I won a free Lexi wallet during the Easter Egg hunt which required a $250 purchase.  I ordered a Chelsea bag which was over $250 pre-discount, but with my other eggs was below.  I checked my basket and the Lexi wallet was still there and I was able to check out with it.  Nowhere in the instructions did it say the $250 should be a pre-discount amount.  Today I got an email telling me that I didn't qualify for the free Lexi since my total was under $250 so they only shipped me the Chelsea.  There was no offer to let me add something to bring my amount to over $250, or any apology for the fact that I was able to check out with the Lexi.  I also find this incredibly stingy of them.  I was less than $20 under post-discount and they're refusing to give me the Lexi?  I emailed them back and will follow up with a call but this may be my last purchase from MZ Wallace.  I've been a loyal and avid customer for several years but their cs is terrible and I'm not loving a lot of their newer styles.  Sigh.


I would give them a call. They were very helpful when I had trouble checking out.


----------



## xinhbg

Reba said:


> Yes...supposed to be cleaning house... But have a question, and only oddly obsessed people like you (and I can say that cause I am one of you) can help. I am traveling to California later in the week, and so wanted to order a bright beautiful Sutton as a carry on, but I behaved. I am taking my Kingsport Grey City Tote as carry on and wearing Kingsport Grey Lizzy cross body. Tied my neon mushroom tassel on the Tote to brighten up...not quite a Cosmic Sutton but....  My question for you guys... Yes on the tassel, or does it look out of place?  Thanks...be honest....
> 
> View attachment 2953107


Looks really cute! The pink activates the grey and made a purple tune into it. Really pretty.


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> I'm so mad!  I won a free Lexi wallet during the Easter Egg hunt which required a $250 purchase.  I ordered a Chelsea bag which was over $250 pre-discount, but with my other eggs was below.  I checked my basket and the Lexi wallet was still there and I was able to check out with it.  Nowhere in the instructions did it say the $250 should be a pre-discount amount.  Today I got an email telling me that I didn't qualify for the free Lexi since my total was under $250 so they only shipped me the Chelsea.  There was no offer to let me add something to bring my amount to over $250, or any apology for the fact that I was able to check out with the Lexi.  I also find this incredibly stingy of them.  I was less than $20 under post-discount and they're refusing to give me the Lexi?  I emailed them back and will follow up with a call but this may be my last purchase from MZ Wallace.  I've been a loyal and avid customer for several years but their cs is terrible and I'm not loving a lot of their newer styles.  Sigh.



Someone in a facebook group had the same thing happen.  I'm completely disappointed in their CS and their IT issues.  I'm definitely going to be slowly backing away from buying anymore from them.  They have some of the worst customer service I've ever encountered.


----------



## Funaek

mariposa08 said:


> Someone in a facebook group had the same thing happen.  I'm completely disappointed in their CS and their IT issues.  I'm definitely going to be slowly backing away from buying anymore from them.  They have some of the worst customer service I've ever encountered.


Their cs is really bad.  And I was super disappointed in this year's egg hunt.  The discounts were smaller and before they gave away free items without requiring a minimum purchase.  And I don't care about their rewards points.  I may limit my MZW purchases to ebay, Nordstrom, and other sources.  Dealing with MZW directly does me no favors.


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> Their cs is really bad.  And I was super disappointed in this year's egg hunt.  The discounts were smaller and before they gave away free items without requiring a minimum purchase.  And I don't care about their rewards points.  I may limit my MZW purchases to ebay, Nordstrom, and other sources.  Dealing with MZW directly does me no favors.



If you have facebook check out the mzw page.  There is a post there that you can chime in with your experience if you'd like.


----------



## Funaek

mariposa08 said:


> If you have facebook check out the mzw page.  There is a post there that you can chime in with your experience if you'd like.


Wow.  It seems like this was a common problem.  Terrible cs.  Takes a bit of the joy out of getting my chelsea!


----------



## justwatchin

Here is the Lexi wallet in Jungle. Like the green and blue combo and the multi colored zipper is cute but something about the saffiano leather is really turning me off from it. I think the wallet just looks cheap and I'm returning it tomorrow.


----------



## justwatchin

And because I was weak and it was my first Egg Hunt I bought a metro in aquamarine and regretted it right afterward...until it arrived and I'm happy I got it! The color for me is much darker than it appears online and I like it much better.


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> And because I was weak and it was my first Egg Hunt I bought a metro in aquamarine and regretted it right afterward...until it arrived and I'm happy I got it! The color for me is much darker than it appears online and I like it much better.



It is a lot darker and I think easier to wear. Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Here is the Lexi wallet in Jungle. Like the green and blue combo and the multi colored zipper is cute but something about the saffiano leather is really turning me off from it. I think the wallet just looks cheap and I'm returning it tomorrow.



I kept taking this in and out of my cart. I could not see the inner zipper pull in their photos . I have a big zip wallet from another brand and the inner pull keeps getting in the way of closing the outer zipper. Did it zip up easily? Sorry to hear you did not love it


----------



## missmiu

justwatchin said:


> Here is the Lexi wallet in Jungle. Like the green and blue combo and the multi colored zipper is cute but something about the saffiano leather is really turning me off from it. I think the wallet just looks cheap and I'm returning it tomorrow.




I agree with you about the leather. I'm also annoyed that the one I received has a silver zipper! I ordered it for the multicolor!


----------



## Funaek

dcooney4 said:


> I kept taking this in and out of my cart. I could not see the inner zipper pull in their photos . I have a big zip wallet from another brand and the inner pull keeps getting in the way of closing the outer zipper. Did it zip up easily? Sorry to hear you did not love it


Same - I kept putting that wallet in and out of my cart.  I love the zipper but wasn't sure about the wallet material.  Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you!


----------



## dcooney4

missmiu said:


> I agree with you about the leather. I'm also annoyed that the one I received has a silver zipper! I ordered it for the multicolor!



You ordered the jungle and it had a plain zipper? That is so weird. I liked the blue one too but did not consider it because I liked the zipper on the jungle.


----------



## Funaek

So I got a follow-up email from MZ Wallace that was a bit better in tone but they're holding to their not honoring my robin's egg.  They included attachments showing the description/instructions for the robin's egg and pointed to the $250 requirement.  I pointed out to them that the $250 requirement wasn't the issue; the issue was that they didn't clarify if that was $250 pre or post discount, and that I was able to check out and complete my order with the wallet, and received an order confirmation.  They offered to let me use the robin's egg to a future purchase, but that's ridiculous because I'm not going to spend another $250 to get this wallet.  Really really disappointed in MZ Wallace.


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> Same - I kept putting that wallet in and out of my cart.  I love the zipper but wasn't sure about the wallet material.  Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you!



I did not order it because I could not see the inner zipper pull.


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> So I got a follow-up email from MZ Wallace that was a bit better in tone but they're holding to their not honoring my robin's egg.  They included attachments showing the description/instructions for the robin's egg and pointed to the $250 requirement.  I pointed out to them that the $250 requirement wasn't the issue; the issue was that they didn't clarify if that was $250 pre or post discount, and that I was able to check out and complete my order with the wallet, and received an order confirmation.  They offered to let me use the robin's egg to a future purchase, but that's ridiculous because I'm not going to spend another $250 to get this wallet.  Really really disappointed in MZ Wallace.



Would they have let you add to that order to get the wallet?


----------



## Funaek

dcooney4 said:


> You ordered the jungle and it had a plain zipper? That is so weird. I liked the blue one too but did not consider it because I liked the zipper on the jungle.


Agreed, that's really odd.  The big selling point for that wallet is the multi-colored zipper!


----------



## Funaek

dcooney4 said:


> Would they have let you add to that order to get the wallet?


I'm not sure.  Though at this point I don't want to make another purchase of something I don't really want to get a wallet that I don't really love (I like the lexi wallet, but I don't love the white perforated leather).  I'll think about it and see if they'd be willing to do that (and not charge me for shipping).  I'm also reconsidering whether I really want the chelsea bag.  I'll wait to see if I got a good layout of the pattern.


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> So I got a follow-up email from MZ Wallace that was a bit better in tone but they're holding to their not honoring my robin's egg.  They included attachments showing the description/instructions for the robin's egg and pointed to the $250 requirement.  I pointed out to them that the $250 requirement wasn't the issue; the issue was that they didn't clarify if that was $250 pre or post discount, and that I was able to check out and complete my order with the wallet, and received an order confirmation.  They offered to let me use the robin's egg to a future purchase, but that's ridiculous because I'm not going to spend another $250 to get this wallet.  Really really disappointed in MZ Wallace.




That's what's so maddening about this.  They are acting like  it was spelled out that it had to be a $250 purchase and that we should know that they meant after all discounts were applied.  When the special eggs were in an empty cart it showed the full price for the wallet ($195) and when an item was added that was over the limit necessary to use the egg the wallet showed up as $0.  So how were we to know that if we got more discounts and it still showed $0 that we still needed to add to our cart or else they would not honor it.  TOTAL BS!


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> I'm not sure.  Though at this point I don't want to make another purchase of something I don't really want to get a wallet that I don't really love (I like the lexi wallet, but I don't love the white perforated leather).  I'll think about it and see if they'd be willing to do that (and not charge me for shipping).  I'm also reconsidering whether I really want the chelsea bag.  I'll wait to see if I got a good layout of the pattern.



If you do not really love the perf Lexi I would not bother. I did not get any special eggs but if I had won the Lexi I would have given it to my mom. It is not my favorite leather in the white.


----------



## Funaek

mariposa08 said:


> That's what's so maddening about this.  They are acting like  it was spelled out that it had to be a $250 purchase and that we should know that they meant after all discounts were applied.  When the special eggs were in an empty cart it showed the full price for the wallet ($195) and when an item was added that was over the limit necessary to use the egg the wallet showed up as $0.  So how were we to know that if we got more discounts and it still showed $0 that we still needed to add to our cart or else they would not honor it.  TOTAL BS!



YES!  EXACTLY!!!!  

If they weren't clear in their instructions (at this point they're just stubbornly digging in their heals that they were totally clear and explicit) and their website and order processing indicated that the special egg applied, they should honor it.  I'm surprised CS wasn't more accommodating considering in the past the free goodies during the easter egg hunt didn't require purchases to win them.


----------



## dcooney4

I do really like my Paige and I am keeping it but the color of it on the various websites looked so much lighter. I must have seen a different color in person that was lighter. It is so hard to order for me when I have not seen something in real life.


----------



## Funaek

dcooney4 said:


> If you do not really love the perf Lexi I would not bother. I did not get any special eggs but if I had won the Lexi I would have given it to my mom. It is not my favorite leather in the white.


Yeah I think I just need to let this go.  If it had been a wallet I really wanted I'd fight this more.  It's just the principle of it that infuriates me!


----------



## Funaek

dcooney4 said:


> I do really like my Paige and I am keeping it but the color of it on the various websites looked so much lighter. I must have seen a different color in person that was lighter. It is so hard to order for me when I have not seen something in real life.


What color paige did you get?


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> YES!  EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> If they weren't clear in their instructions (at this point they're just stubbornly digging in their heals that they were totally clear and explicit) and their website and order processing indicated that the special egg applied, they should honor it.  I'm surprised CS wasn't more accommodating considering in the past the free goodies during the easter egg hunt didn't require purchases to win them.




They do not seem concerned about a customer (more like multiple customers!) walking away from this with a bad experience. If I were new to the company and had this experience during the egg hunt I would never even consider buying from them again.  Even as a long time mzw lover I'm torn about the brand. I feel like a lot has changed in the last year, lots of tech issues, bad CS.  I just feel like they are moving in another direction and I don't know if I'm on board.


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> What color paige did you get?



Clove


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> It is a lot darker and I think easier to wear. Congrats!



Yes the color IRL is not even close to the color on their website and definitely easier for me to wear.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> I kept taking this in and out of my cart. I could not see the inner zipper pull in their photos . I have a big zip wallet from another brand and the inner pull keeps getting in the way of closing the outer zipper. Did it zip up easily? Sorry to hear you did not love it



Yes, no problem with the zippers.


----------



## justwatchin

missmiu said:


> I agree with you about the leather. I'm also annoyed that the one I received has a silver zipper! I ordered it for the multicolor!



What color did you order? Are you keeping yours?


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> And because I was weak and it was my first Egg Hunt I bought a metro in aquamarine and regretted it right afterward...until it arrived and I'm happy I got it! The color for me is much darker than it appears online and I like it much better.



This is beautiful!


----------



## justwatchin

nyshopaholic said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## missmiu

dcooney4 said:


> You ordered the jungle and it had a plain  zipper? That is so weird. I liked the blue one too but did not consider  it because I liked the zipper on the jungle.



yup! I was shocked myself! I came on the forum just to double check with you guys and I saw Justwatchin picture with her wallet.



justwatchin said:


> What color did you order? Are you keeping yours?



Well I actually received mine for free because I found the silver egg.  I ordered the jungle green like yours so it should have came with the colored zipper. I know the other colors did not have the colored zippers so that's why I specifically ordered the green one. I know I shouldn't complain because I got it for free, but it's really the principal of the matter.  I didn't get what I thought I was ordering. I'm going to try to see if I can swap it out for the Lara wallet in jungle green with the colored zipper.


----------



## missmiu

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## justwatchin

missmiu said:


> yup! I was shocked myself! I came on the forum just to double check with you guys and I saw Justwatchin picture with her wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I actually received mine for free because I found the silver egg.  I ordered the jungle green like yours so it should have came with the colored zipper. I know the other colors did not have the colored zippers so that's why I specifically ordered the green one. I know I shouldn't complain because I got it for free, but it's really the principal of the matter.  I didn't get what I thought I was ordering. I'm going to try to see if I can swap it out for the Lara wallet in jungle green with the colored zipper.



Yay for a free wallet! I hope you can exchange it for one with the color zipper.


----------



## missmiu

justwatchin said:


> Yay for a free wallet! I hope you can exchange it for one with the color zipper.




Yea I was excited too. But I do agree with you about the leather. It feels kind of thin and even plasticky? I definitely wouldn't pay for it... But the green is very pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

missmiu said:


> Here is a picture of it.
> View attachment 2955728



I wonder if yours was a prototype .


----------



## missmiu

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder if yours was a prototype .



It's possible... And the zipper pull does look more durable.  But the color zipper is prettier...  decisions decisions....


----------



## Hirisa

mariposa08 said:


> They do not seem concerned about a customer (more like multiple customers!) walking away from this with a bad experience. If I were new to the company and had this experience during the egg hunt I would never even consider buying from them again.  Even as a long time mzw lover I'm torn about the brand. I feel like a lot has changed in the last year, lots of tech issues, bad CS.  I just feel like they are moving in another direction and I don't know if I'm on board.



You know, I'm kind of relieved to see someone else say this. I was severely disappointed in the egg hunt, to the point of writing them an email about it. I did receive a reply, but it was one of those canned PR responses wherein they thank you for your feedback but then fail to address most of the issues you raised and insist that your opinion is entirely new to them because everyone else is in love with what they're doing.

It was bad enough that they failed to send me my Advent limerick discount even after I re-confirmed my email address with their CS (sure, it was only 20 bucks, but it's the principle of the matter), but other recent changes have me seriously looking at other brands. I'll be limiting my MZ Wallace purchases to ebay, and if I do see something new that I like, I'll buy it via Nordstrom. Kind of bummed about it, really, as I used to love their bags.


----------



## estrie

justwatchin said:


> And because I was weak and it was my first Egg Hunt I bought a metro in aquamarine and regretted it right afterward...until it arrived and I'm happy I got it! The color for me is much darker than it appears online and I like it much better.




Ohh.... Much prettier. Wow.


----------



## estrie

missmiu said:


> I agree with you about the leather. I'm also annoyed that the one I received has a silver zipper! I ordered it for the multicolor!




Wha...? Silver zipper?? That is beyond a quality control problem. Silver zippers for production of some products, colorful zippers for these...


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> Same - I kept putting that wallet in and out of my cart.  I love the zipper but wasn't sure about the wallet material.  Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you!




That is too bad. I thought the papaya in this shimmery saffiano with royal blue inside is kind of mesmerizing, and was drawn to jungle+blue similarly. I did get and really like the Royal blue Greta I got. I like their saffiano leather in general just because it is hearty, but even on so called luxury bags saffiano sometimes feels cheap too.


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> So I got a follow-up email from MZ Wallace that was a bit better in tone but they're holding to their not honoring my robin's egg.  They included attachments showing the description/instructions for the robin's egg and pointed to the $250 requirement.  I pointed out to them that the $250 requirement wasn't the issue; the issue was that they didn't clarify if that was $250 pre or post discount, and that I was able to check out and complete my order with the wallet, and received an order confirmation.  They offered to let me use the robin's egg to a future purchase, but that's ridiculous because I'm not going to spend another $250 to get this wallet.  Really really disappointed in MZ Wallace.




Agh, what a bummer. It doesn't seem at all unreasonable to let you make up the difference before shipping your order, honestly, you'd be spending more money and they're apparently sitting on some white Lexi's. Sorry that was their response :-/


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> So I got a follow-up email from MZ Wallace that was a bit better in tone but they're holding to their not honoring my robin's egg.  They included attachments showing the description/instructions for the robin's egg and pointed to the $250 requirement.  I pointed out to them that the $250 requirement wasn't the issue; the issue was that they didn't clarify if that was $250 pre or post discount, and that I was able to check out and complete my order with the wallet, and received an order confirmation.  They offered to let me use the robin's egg to a future purchase, but that's ridiculous because I'm not going to spend another $250 to get this wallet.  Really really disappointed in MZ Wallace.




I particularly hate when customer service shows screen shots and makes arguments for how you were wrong, it's incredibly insulting. I understand that people can be wrong, yes, but if their info is not clear, insulting you while ignoring what you're effectively talking about is maddening.


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> You know, I'm kind of relieved to see someone else say this. I was severely disappointed in the egg hunt, to the point of writing them an email about it. I did receive a reply, but it was one of those canned PR responses wherein they thank you for your feedback but then fail to address most of the issues you raised and insist that your opinion is entirely new to them because everyone else is in love with what they're doing.
> 
> It was bad enough that they failed to send me my Advent limerick discount even after I re-confirmed my email address with their CS (sure, it was only 20 bucks, but it's the principle of the matter), but other recent changes have me seriously looking at other brands. I'll be limiting my MZ Wallace purchases to ebay, and if I do see something new that I like, I'll buy it via Nordstrom. Kind of bummed about it, really, as I used to love their bags.




It's the part where they then tell you that everyone else loves what they're doing. Makes me want to say sod off. I mean, it's not necessary, it's just obnoxious to add that info, and it only says "we don't need you" rather than convincing you through peer pressure...


----------



## Hirisa

estrie said:


> It's the part where they then tell you that everyone else loves what they're doing. Makes me want to say sod off. I mean, it's not necessary, it's just obnoxious to add that info, and it only says "we don't need you" rather than convincing you through peer pressure...



Exactly! I think everyone here understands that brands change, and sometimes in the process of making those changes, some customers will be left behind, whether it's the result of a different design direction, price points, etc. But making your "old customers" feel expendable and ignored is not productive. 

In my email, I mentioned my Advent promo difficulty, and that part was ignored entirely in the response I received. Meanwhile, their Facebook team told me to contact them to get my code. It's as if the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. And frankly, at this point, it's kind of embarrassing to me personally to be pestering them for such a small discount, but again, it's the principle of the matter.


----------



## justwatchin

missmiu said:


> It's possible... And the zipper pull does look more durable.  But the color zipper is prettier...  decisions decisions....



The zipper pull on the outside was another factor for me in returning it. It's a small piece of the leather on a very thin ring that I could see was not completely closed. Considering it's going to get a lot of use opening and closing, I could easily see that ring opening and the pull popping off. If I remember correctly, the wallet retails for $195? Your zipper pull is much sturdier.

I decided I will wait and see what colors Cuyana comes out with in the next few months and they are supposed to be launching a smooth letter at the end of April.  I already know their quality from their totes and cosmetic cases.


----------



## justwatchin

Hirisa said:


> You know, I'm kind of relieved to see someone else say this. I was severely disappointed in the egg hunt, to the point of writing them an email about it. I did receive a reply, but it was one of those canned PR responses wherein they thank you for your feedback but then fail to address most of the issues you raised and insist that your opinion is entirely new to them because everyone else is in love with what they're doing.
> 
> It was bad enough that they failed to send me my Advent limerick discount even after I re-confirmed my email address with their CS (sure, it was only 20 bucks, but it's the principle of the matter), but other recent changes have me seriously looking at other brands. I'll be limiting my MZ Wallace purchases to ebay, and if I do see something new that I like, I'll buy it via Nordstrom. Kind of bummed about it, really, as I used to love their bags.



This is really disappointing to read. I've only recently started purchasing MZ Wallace so don't have a lot of past experience to go by but it does seem from reading posts here and on facebook that there are lot of unhappy people. I won a $25 gift card from the Egg Hunt but didn't think about taking a screen shot to have something to back it up in case I don't get it later but I guess I should have


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> I do really like my Paige and I am keeping it but the color of it on the various websites looked so much lighter. I must have seen a different color in person that was lighter. It is so hard to order for me when I have not seen something in real life.



Yes, I think they must shoot with some crazy flash because of the marked difference in color of the aqua tote I got. I'm glad you like your clove Paige. I remember when I ordered mine that someone mentioned it was darker than online; luckily I was happy with it


----------



## justwatchin

estrie said:


> Ohh.... Much prettier. Wow.


Thank you!


----------



## Funaek

Hirisa said:


> You know, I'm kind of relieved to see someone else say this. I was severely disappointed in the egg hunt, to the point of writing them an email about it. I did receive a reply, but it was one of those canned PR responses wherein they thank you for your feedback but then fail to address most of the issues you raised and insist that your opinion is entirely new to them because everyone else is in love with what they're doing.
> 
> It was bad enough that they failed to send me my Advent limerick discount even after I re-confirmed my email address with their CS (sure, it was only 20 bucks, but it's the principle of the matter), but other recent changes have me seriously looking at other brands. I'll be limiting my MZ Wallace purchases to ebay, and if I do see something new that I like, I'll buy it via Nordstrom. Kind of bummed about it, really, as I used to love their bags.


Yes, totally agree!


----------



## Funaek

So now they're saying I can add to my existing order to qualify for the free wallet to get to $250 post-discount.  Does anyone have anything by MZ Wallace in white perforated leather?  Does it hold up well?  Still debating whether it's worth it to spend more to get it.  I would've said no, but the cs rep mentioned maybe throwing in a free tassel.


----------



## dcooney4

At least they are working with you.


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> So now they're saying I can add to my existing order to qualify for the free wallet to get to $250 post-discount.  Does anyone have anything by MZ Wallace in white perforated leather?  Does it hold up well?  Still debating whether it's worth it to spend more to get it.  I would've said no, but the cs rep mentioned maybe throwing in a free tassel.



I'm glad they are trying.  I still think it's BS that it needs to be post discount.  There are people on facebook that got orders that were much less than $250 and still received the wallet.


----------



## justwatchin

Last purchase from the Egg Hunt; cosmic Ines


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Last purchase from the Egg Hunt; cosmic Ines



Very cute!


----------



## nyshopaholic

justwatchin said:


> Last purchase from the Egg Hunt; cosmic Ines




I like the print placement on this Ines! Are you happy with it?


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> Very cute!



Thank you



nyshopaholic said:


> I like the print placement on this Ines! Are you happy with it?



I am. I know it could be hit or miss with this print but this turned out nice.


----------



## mothbeast

justwatchin said:


> And because I was weak and it was my first Egg Hunt I bought a metro in aquamarine and regretted it right afterward...until it arrived and I'm happy I got it! The color for me is much darker than it appears online and I like it much better.



omg that is so different!  I love the way it looks in your photo. Man I bet they get returns on this if it's that different.


----------



## justwatchin

mothbeast said:


> omg that is so different!  I love the way it looks in your photo. Man I bet they get returns on this if it's that different.



I know! I had to actually look at the tag to make sure the color was correct.

Found this pic on their website which shows the color closer to what I received.


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> I know! I had to actually look at the tag to make sure the color was correct.
> 
> Found this pic on their website which shows the color closer to what I received.



This looks a lot more accurate.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anybody know if there will be a last batch of new arrival items or this is it for spring and summer


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Does anybody know if there will be a last batch of new arrival items or this is it for spring and summer




They usually have some release in May.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

YAY Thank you Reba! I want another Jane not sure what color yet but something pretty


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> YAY Thank you Reba! I want another Jane not sure what color yet but something pretty




Good luck.., hopefully not just "new" styles!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I really would had loved that new Navy Bedford they got out now that comes in Isa, Cleo,and  Coco. I called them and asked if Jane would come in the color too they said no. So now im hoping for another pretty neutral to be released in Jane I feel like I might have to wait till fall colors


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dmc60 said:


> My Egg haul - first report
> Black hayley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Coco Tote
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12028&pictureid=114112


ur Hayley is beautiful in classic black


----------



## dmc60

I must say there is a noticeable difference in quality between the Hayley and the Coco Tote.  The Hayley's leather strap is VERY good leather, the crossbody strap allows me to wear the bag quite low if I chose (I am quite long waisted), the bottom of the bag has feet protection, and overall it feels like a very well-made bag.
The Coco Tote is lighter in weight, has no feet on the bottom and the patent straps feel a little chintzy.

That being said, the Hayley is going back.  I love how it looks and carrys when it is empty, but as soon as I put my stuff in it (and I have quite a bit of stuff), it dips oddly in the middle and doesn't feel right on either my shoulder or crossbody.  The zipper doesn't seem to open wide enough at the top for a quick grab of my wallet either.

The Steel color feels a little dull in comparison, but I am thinking it may be more of a blank canvas for some fun add-on's.  My Ipad fits easily in either the front or back pockets and It's easy to get in and out of.  It also fits well over my winter coat - which is a bonus.  It seems to stay on my shoulder better than I expected, and that may be the shape of the bag when it is filled.

I got a large and small Ines in Vermillion.  My first reaction was that the large was too large - but who am I kidding?  It's actually perfect.  The small is too small for me!

I also have a small Papaya Sutton coming, and because I didn't check my previous order, I also have second small vermillion Innes', as well as a Luna wallet coming.


----------



## dmc60

Vermillion Bedford Andie

I had posted a couple of photos trying to get the color right previously, when I was on the fence about this bag.  I have just fallen in love with the color and have found it to be just great.  It holds all my stuff and I actually carry it in my hand, something I have never really done - I think the straps make it feel good that way.  Anyway, here's a pretty good photo of the color, along with all the stuff I haul around regularly.  There is room to spare and I love the 4 pockets on the front and back.  The outside zip pocket is perfect for receipts and misc. papers I always seem to acquire.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Ups sorry I missed ur Coco tote for a minute didnt pay attention to the link at the bottom.. sorry to hear about Hayley going back. I love mine (got it in clove color) and I also love that slouch look that it makes when its full but hey ur still have the Coco tote which is also a beautiful bag too congrats on all ur goodies


----------



## dmc60

tua said:


> Ups sorry I missed ur Coco tote for a minute didnt pay attention to the link at the bottom.. sorry to hear about Hayley going back. I love mine (got it in clove color) and I also love that slouch look that it makes when its full but hey ur still have the Coco tote which is also a beautiful bag too congrats on all ur goodies


Thanks Tua!  I had the Hayley in blue before wand wound up selling it.  I just love the look, but it's not for me!


----------



## mothbeast

dmc60 said:


> Vermillion Bedford Andie
> 
> I had posted a couple of photos trying to get the color right previously, when I was on the fence about this bag.  I have just fallen in love with the color and have found it to be just great.  It holds all my stuff and I actually carry it in my hand, something I have never really done - I think the straps make it feel good that way.  Anyway, here's a pretty good photo of the color, along with all the stuff I haul around regularly.  There is room to spare and I love the 4 pockets on the front and back.  The outside zip pocket is perfect for receipts and misc. papers I always seem to acquire.



great review. mine finally comes today!


----------



## dcooney4

dmc60 said:


> Vermillion Bedford Andie
> 
> I had posted a couple of photos trying to get the color right previously, when I was on the fence about this bag.  I have just fallen in love with the color and have found it to be just great.  It holds all my stuff and I actually carry it in my hand, something I have never really done - I think the straps make it feel good that way.  Anyway, here's a pretty good photo of the color, along with all the stuff I haul around regularly.  There is room to spare and I love the 4 pockets on the front and back.  The outside zip pocket is perfect for receipts and misc. papers I always seem to acquire.



Looks fantastic!


----------



## dmc60

I am off work today, so I have time to post a bunch of stuff!  Here is my review of both a small Metro Tote and a Medium Metro Tote.  I am a well padded woman, who is heading towards 55, so I may have a different view!





The small Metro Tote works great as a gym bag for me.  I can fit shoes - good size walking ones - water bottle, change of clothes with no problem,  My electronic gear tucks nicely into the very large zip pouch.  I can actually fit the straps over my shoulder in a Tshirt - and my arms are NOT skinny.


----------



## dmc60

I can't seem to fit multiple pictures in one post

Steel Coco Tote


----------



## dmc60

I think you will love it.  I was worried at first, as it was so different from what I have been used to with MZ Wallace (Kate), but it works so well, and is light too.


----------



## dmc60

The Medium Metro tote reminds me of the drink sizes at Wendy's - you order a medium and get this HUGE drink!  I took this as a carryon to Washington DC for a weekend and it was perfect.  Here is a picture of everything I fit in it this morning.  And yes, that does include the Coco Tote, which was stuffed full of paper.  It all fit without a problem.


----------



## Funaek

Got my cosmic Chelsea. Great sized tote and very lightweight. Hoping the handles stay on my shoulders better than my usual work bag during the spring, Belle. I was hoping for a more blue part of the pattern but still very pretty.


----------



## BethL

Funaek said:


> Got my cosmic Chelsea. Great sized tote and very lightweight. Hoping the handles stay on my shoulders better than my usual work bag during the spring, Belle. I was hoping for a more blue part of the pattern but still very pretty.


Love the Chelsea! Love you dog model even more!  I am debating whether to get a Chelsea or maybe  a medium metro tote. I would like something a little larger than my small metro tote. I also got my clove Hayley and LOVE it!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> Got my cosmic Chelsea. Great sized tote and very lightweight. Hoping the handles stay on my shoulders better than my usual work bag during the spring, Belle. I was hoping for a more blue part of the pattern but still very pretty.



Your bag is very pretty, but your dogs are awesome.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Your bag is very pretty, but your dogs are awesome.




I agree


----------



## virginiaboots

Funaek said:


> So now they're saying I can add to my existing order to qualify for the free wallet to get to $250 post-discount.  Does anyone have anything by MZ Wallace in white perforated leather?  Does it hold up well?  Still debating whether it's worth it to spend more to get it.  I would've said no, but the cs rep mentioned maybe throwing in a free tassel.



I actually have a white perf Henry and I love the white perf leather. I was worried about white leather but it has not been a problem.  I used it all last summer and it looks great.  Even got a little dark jean ruboff on it and it came off, without even using anything on it.  It's not as soft as, say, my older leather Ingrid wallet, but I think that's a good thing in these structured wallets. I got a jungle Lexi today (with SILVER ZIPPERS! - going back) and the size is nice - not too big but looks like it will hold a ton. Hope that helps!


----------



## dmc60

Funaek said:


> Got my cosmic Chelsea. Great sized tote and very lightweight. Hoping the handles stay on my shoulders better than my usual work bag during the spring, Belle. I was hoping for a more blue part of the pattern but still very pretty.


The dogs are adorable, and the bag's not bad!


----------



## renza

I got my Glenn Ligon collab Metro Tote but will have to post photos later because I have to run right now.
But I was surprised by how short the handles were. I had tried a medium metro tote in the past (the first floral metro) and I recalled the handles being longer than this. I didn't even check the handle drop measurement on the mzw website because I remembered them being long enough. The bag is right up under my armpit though which is kind of unfortunate because I will invariably sweat and then this bag will be a little but mm yucky or at least it will shorten the lifespan of the bag. Anyway, undecided. If it's returnable I may end up returning.


----------



## justwatchin

dmc60 said:


> My Egg haul - first report
> Black hayley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Coco Tote
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12028&pictureid=114112


Love the steel!


----------



## justwatchin

Funaek said:


> Got my cosmic Chelsea. Great sized tote and very lightweight. Hoping the handles stay on my shoulders better than my usual work bag during the spring, Belle. I was hoping for a more blue part of the pattern but still very pretty.



It is very pretty!


----------



## mothbeast

the only part of my egg hunt orders that have arrived yet - papaya mushroom on cherry marlena.


----------



## justwatchin

mothbeast said:


> View attachment 2958111
> 
> 
> the only part of my egg hunt orders that have arrived yet - papaya mushroom on cherry marlena.



Oh I like the papaya!


----------



## Funaek

virginiaboots said:


> I actually have a white perf Henry and I love the white perf leather. I was worried about white leather but it has not been a problem.  I used it all last summer and it looks great.  Even got a little dark jean ruboff on it and it came off, without even using anything on it.  It's not as soft as, say, my older leather Ingrid wallet, but I think that's a good thing in these structured wallets. I got a jungle Lexi today (with SILVER ZIPPERS! - going back) and the size is nice - not too big but looks like it will hold a ton. Hope that helps!



Oh thanks for your input!  I'm glad to hear that you love the white perf.  I ended up adding a blue mushroom tassel to my order to get the free wallet.  I've been wanting a tassel for a while so I guess it worked out though the whole MZW cs experience this egg hunt still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Tuuli35

Funaek said:


> Oh thanks for your input!  I'm glad to hear that you love the white perf.  I ended up adding a blue mushroom tassel to my order to get the free wallet.  I've been wanting a tassel for a while so I guess it worked out though the whole MZW cs experience this egg hunt still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.



I actually found the same egg, they added the wallet automatically to the cart but did not bring it down to $0. Not that I would have bought it, just played around but was still disappointed that they removed the promised discount.


----------



## deelight

dmc60 said:


> Vermillion Bedford Andie
> 
> I had posted a couple of photos trying to get the color right previously, when I was on the fence about this bag.  I have just fallen in love with the color and have found it to be just great.  It holds all my stuff and I actually carry it in my hand, something I have never really done - I think the straps make it feel good that way.  Anyway, here's a pretty good photo of the color, along with all the stuff I haul around regularly.  There is room to spare and I love the 4 pockets on the front and back.  The outside zip pocket is perfect for receipts and misc. papers I always seem to acquire.



Your Andie looks great-love the color. I was shocked though when I looked at your stuff and saw my eyeglass case that I've been carrying for years and years! HH!  Mine is SO dirty by now!  I went to see if I could replace it and they don't have it (or any) anymore.  Love how safe it keeps my prescription glasses too! Do you hand wash yours?  It probably needs to go to eyeglass case heaven, but I can't find another like it and can't remember the name of it either. If you know where to find another, let me know. Or if washing repeatedly will ruin it!  Again, congrats on the bag!


----------



## Hirisa

Well, as disheartening as recent MZW web experiences have been, I still love their classic shapes, and could NOT resist picking up a Janie when I was at Nordstroms tonight. I had hoped to buy one during the Egg Hunt, but it wasn't available in black.  I've been wanting a small bag for a while, but it was tough finding one that offered the versatility of both a shoulder strap and top handles (I'm very moody about strap choices).

 Anyway, I am beyond delighted with it. It's so adorably itty bitty but sturdy! I hope they keep the style around and make it in more colors. I'd love one of these babies in lipstick red.


----------



## ms p

Congrats Hirisa! Lipstick red Janie will be a statement dressy bag! Maybe u can write review on mzw.com to let them know


----------



## estrie

dmc60 said:


> I must say there is a noticeable difference in quality between the Hayley and the Coco Tote.  The Hayley's leather strap is VERY good leather, the crossbody strap allows me to wear the bag quite low if I chose (I am quite long waisted), the bottom of the bag has feet protection, and overall it feels like a very well-made bag.
> The Coco Tote is lighter in weight, has no feet on the bottom and the patent straps feel a little chintzy.
> 
> That being said, the Hayley is going back.  I love how it looks and carrys when it is empty, but as soon as I put my stuff in it (and I have quite a bit of stuff), it dips oddly in the middle and doesn't feel right on either my shoulder or crossbody.  The zipper doesn't seem to open wide enough at the top for a quick grab of my wallet either.
> 
> The Steel color feels a little dull in comparison, but I am thinking it may be more of a blank canvas for some fun add-on's.  My Ipad fits easily in either the front or back pockets and It's easy to get in and out of.  It also fits well over my winter coat - which is a bonus.  It seems to stay on my shoulder better than I expected, and that may be the shape of the bag when it is filled.
> 
> I got a large and small Ines in Vermillion.  My first reaction was that the large was too large - but who am I kidding?  It's actually perfect.  The small is too small for me!
> 
> I also have a small Papaya Sutton coming, and because I didn't check my previous order, I also have second small vermillion Innes', as well as a Luna wallet coming.




 Vermillion Ines looked really nice on the site. I'm still contemplating if I want a small, whether it's on the site or not. 

I worry about the longevity of that Steel's patent, I have it on a Coal Jane Tote. But if it's an overall lighter bag that functions and holds its shape well for you, that speaks in the end. Glad you got some great stuff you can use!!


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> Got my cosmic Chelsea. Great sized tote and very lightweight. Hoping the handles stay on my shoulders better than my usual work bag during the spring, Belle. I was hoping for a more blue part of the pattern but still very pretty.




Oh it's really beautiful!


----------



## estrie

dmc60 said:


> The Medium Metro tote reminds me of the drink sizes at Wendy's - you order a medium and get this HUGE drink!  I took this as a carryon to Washington DC for a weekend and it was perfect.  Here is a picture of everything I fit in it this morning.  And yes, that does include the Coco Tote, which was stuffed full of paper.  It all fit without a problem.




The quilted stuff has definitely grown on me. Luvallbags I believe it was has pointed out a couple times that they slide off the shoulder easily, and for ppl with sloped shoulders that'd be even harder. You found the medium good for travel, though, so the straps worked out well for you?


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> Well, as disheartening as recent MZW web experiences have been, I still love their classic shapes, and could NOT resist picking up a Janie when I was at Nordstroms tonight. I had hoped to buy one during the Egg Hunt, but it wasn't available in black.  I've been wanting a small bag for a while, but it was tough finding one that offered the versatility of both a shoulder strap and top handles (I'm very moody about strap choices).
> 
> Anyway, I am beyond delighted with it. It's so adorably itty bitty but sturdy! I hope they keep the style around and make it in more colors. I'd love one of these babies in lipstick red.




Ooh, wonderful, congrats. I can't wait to see more and more pictures of Janie as more people get it. I'm very on the fence, having not seen it in person yet.


----------



## lovemybabes

Well, I ended up getting a Garnet Large Metro, and the Large Sutton in Garnet. 

I have the metro, and am awaiting the sutton. I love all the pouches, and this was my first metro, so I already feel the urge to get a Medium one. LOL!! WOOT!! 

Are you gals loving your purchases? Try anything new that you love?


----------



## estrie

lovemybabes said:


> Well, I ended up getting a Garnet Large Metro, and the Large Sutton in Garnet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the metro, and am awaiting the sutton. I love all the pouches, and this was my first metro, so I already feel the urge to get a Medium one. LOL!! WOOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gals loving your purchases? Try anything new that you love?




I am in love with the papaya Small Sutton. Many people rave about small Sutton so I shouldn't be surprised, but it's a wonderful smaller bag, and the vibrant papaya is making me happy right now. 

I had thought hard about the garnet bags but didn't go for it. After my first purchase never had the right collection of eggs to really put me over the edge. Look forward to hearing how you like garnet Sutton!


----------



## Hirisa

ms p said:


> Congrats Hirisa! Lipstick red Janie will be a  statement dressy bag! Maybe u can write review on mzw.com to let them  know



Thank  you, ms p! I may do that- it would be so nice to see their classic  designs come in even more of the seasonal colors than they do. I also  found myself wondering what the Janie would look like in the signature  black with gold hardware and red lining. The black moto looks great  though.



estrie said:


> Ooh, wonderful, congrats. I can't wait to see more and more pictures of Janie as more people get it. I'm very on the fence, having not seen it in person yet.



Thank you estrie, and yeah I know what you mean. Seeing the Janie on the website definitely intrigued me, and I was ready to bite the bullet with an egg hunt discount if it was offered in black, but then it wasn't so I was mostly off the hook. But once I saw it in person, I was a goner, even at full price. I am a weak, weak woman.

It's a clown car of a bag- I can't believe how much it can fit in there. If you're interested, I can take a pic of it alongside all of the stuff I've crammed into it, along with another pic of the bag filled with said stuff. No modeling shots though, because I am no model. I don't want to scare anybody.


----------



## Funaek

I want to see photos of everyone's bags and accessories!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Fun- here is my new Paige in clove. It is funny when I first got it I thought it was going to be a much lighter color . Now I am glad I kept it and I love the Saffaino accents . It is such a well made bag too.


----------



## dcooney4

I do wish the other one I ordered had worked out. It was such a fun color and light weight but I could not deal with the zipper sticking. I will probably at some point get another one but I will get it in person to make sure it opens and closes without get stuck and having to yank it.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> Fun- here is my new Paige in clove. It is funny when I first got it I thought it was going to be a much lighter color . Now I am glad I kept it and I love the Saffaino accents . It is such a well made bag too.




It is very pretty!


----------



## mariposa08

Who has an Ava (large not the mini)? yay or nay? What do you use it for?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Who has an Ava (large not the mini)? yay or nay? What do you use it for?




I have two - black quilted and Ankara. I love it. Perfect tote, doesn't slip off the shoulder. I swap it in/out of my everyday bag rotation, and it is also good for travel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Fun- here is my new Paige in clove. It is funny when I first got it I thought it was going to be a much lighter color . Now I am glad I kept it and I love the Saffaino accents . It is such a well made bag too.




Congrats - I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Thank  you, ms p! I may do that- it would be so nice to see their classic  designs come in even more of the seasonal colors than they do. I also  found myself wondering what the Janie would look like in the signature  black with gold hardware and red lining. The black moto looks great  though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you estrie, and yeah I know what you mean. Seeing the Janie on the website definitely intrigued me, and I was ready to bite the bullet with an egg hunt discount if it was offered in black, but then it wasn't so I was mostly off the hook. But once I saw it in person, I was a goner, even at full price. I am a weak, weak woman.
> 
> It's a clown car of a bag- I can't believe how much it can fit in there. If you're interested, I can take a pic of it alongside all of the stuff I've crammed into it, along with another pic of the bag filled with said stuff. No modeling shots though, because I am no model. I don't want to scare anybody.




Congrats on the Janie. I feel the same way about Clara - amazing how much it holds. I think MZ does a great job of maximizing space in small bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mothbeast said:


> View attachment 2958111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only part of my egg hunt orders that have arrived yet - papaya mushroom on cherry marlena.




Love this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Vermillion Bedford Andie
> 
> I had posted a couple of photos trying to get the color right previously, when I was on the fence about this bag.  I have just fallen in love with the color and have found it to be just great.  It holds all my stuff and I actually carry it in my hand, something I have never really done - I think the straps make it feel good that way.  Anyway, here's a pretty good photo of the color, along with all the stuff I haul around regularly.  There is room to spare and I love the 4 pockets on the front and back.  The outside zip pocket is perfect for receipts and misc. papers I always seem to acquire.




Beautiful! Vermillion has been calling my name since they released it. Such a happy color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> And because I was weak and it was my first Egg Hunt I bought a metro in aquamarine and regretted it right afterward...until it arrived and I'm happy I got it! The color for me is much darker than it appears online and I like it much better.




I never would have thought this would be the true color. Very pretty but definitely not how it appears on their site!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving everyone's recent purchases! Sorry to read about the egg hunt frustrations. I am on the fence about purchasing a Rome. Not sure I need to buy into the Bucket trend, and I have recently purchased a few other bags, so I will probably sit tight until the Summer Sale, which is usually in June. I really want something in Vermillion, though. Vermillion and Jungle scream summer to me, and I am ready for summer!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I have two - black quilted and Ankara. I love it. Perfect tote, doesn't slip off the shoulder. I swap it in/out of my everyday bag rotation, and it is also good for travel.



Do you worry about the snap closure? Things falling out or people being able to get into your bag?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Do you worry about the snap closure? Things falling out or people being able to get into your bag?




I am a fan of open or easy access totes, so it does not bother me. Never had a problem with anything falling out. I don't have concerns about security in my small city, and I carry a zipper bag like Jane when traveling to a large city or abroad, especially if I will be on crowded public transit. 

I love Ava. I think all bag wardrobes need at least one tote style. I don't use them everyday, but I am glad I have them and will hang onto them since MZ seems to have discontinued the style. I have learned to keep my rarer MZs, especially in black.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Do you worry about the snap closure? Things falling out or people being able to get into your bag?




I like the option feature they did on the later version of the Bianca and also on the City Tote. Has snap; but when you need/want, the zipper option is there too. But, a great plain old open top tote is great when you have no worries and isn't all junked up with hardware...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I like the option feature they did on the later version of the Bianca and also on the City Tote. Has snap; but when you need/want, the zipper option is there too. But, a great plain old open top tote is great when you have no worries and isn't all junked up with hardware...




Yes - exactly. Nice to have both options!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I am a fan of open or easy access totes, so it does not bother me. Never had a problem with anything falling out. I don't have concerns about security in my small city, and I carry a zipper bag like Jane when traveling to a large city or abroad, especially if I will be on crowded public transit.
> 
> I love Ava. I think all bag wardrobes need at least one tote style. I don't use them everyday, but I am glad I have them and will hang onto them since MZ seems to have discontinued the style. I have learned to keep my rarer MZs, especially in black.



Thank you!  I appreciate the feedback.  I love the look of Ava.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I like the option feature they did on the later version of the Bianca and also on the City Tote. Has snap; but when you need/want, the zipper option is there too. But, a great plain old open top tote is great when you have no worries and isn't all junked up with hardware...



Very good point!


----------



## eiiv

My papaya sutton small. The actual color is so much more brighter; it's hurting my eyes.  My phone didn't capture the color well. =/ I'm surprised by the size of the pouch. It's almost as big as the bag itself and bigger than the pouch that came with the medium Metro.


----------



## justwatchin

Very pretty! Are you happy with it?


----------



## teafortwo

Hi ladies!  I've been wanting an MZ Wallace bag for a long time and I'm considering a Paige for traveling to Hawaii this summer.  I can't seem to decide on a color (my favorite is the Sahara but it's no longer available).  Although the Flax is most summer appropriate, I'm afraid it will get dirty with sunblock, my childrens' shaved ices, etc.  I adore the black, but with the red edging and gold it seems "too much" for a summer vacay...?  I'm not sure about the Clove because I wear a lot of black and grey, and the blue is too bright for me.  Any thoughts about Flax vs. Black?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## mariposa08

teafortwo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been wanting an MZ Wallace bag for a long time and I'm considering a Paige for traveling to Hawaii this summer.  I can't seem to decide on a color (my favorite is the Sahara but it's no longer available).  Although the Flax is most summer appropriate, I'm afraid it will get dirty with sunblock, my childrens' shaved ices, etc.  I adore the black, but with the red edging and gold it seems "too much" for a summer vacay...?  I'm not sure about the Clove because I wear a lot of black and grey, and the blue is too bright for me.  Any thoughts about Flax vs. Black?  Thanks so much!!



I would go with black or clove.  Their black bags are really sharp looking IMO and very classic.  Flax is pretty, but it will get dirty.  Most likely you would be able to clean the dirt, but IMO that's kind of a pain to deal with on a regular basis.  Their bags clean up pretty well which is great, but it's not something I like to worry about so I stay away from their lighter bags.


----------



## Reba

teafortwo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been wanting an MZ Wallace bag for a long time and I'm considering a Paige for traveling to Hawaii this summer.  I can't seem to decide on a color (my favorite is the Sahara but it's no longer available).  Although the Flax is most summer appropriate, I'm afraid it will get dirty with sunblock, my childrens' shaved ices, etc.  I adore the black, but with the red edging and gold it seems "too much" for a summer vacay...?  I'm not sure about the Clove because I wear a lot of black and grey, and the blue is too bright for me.  Any thoughts about Flax vs. Black?  Thanks so much!!




I agree with mariposa...Black is very pretty, can't go wrong. Flax is beautiful, but only for more "dainty" days.   I recently purchased the Royal Lizzy during the egg hunt. It is Royal...but if you are going by Paige's pic on Nordies...it is so much darker. Very wearable. I was scared. It is a deeper more denim friendly blue. My pic on MZ pics only here thread shows it a bit closer. May be a little more fun vacationy color?  If you order black and blue from Nordies, you can easily return the one you like the best...we love them with their easy free ship both way returns!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I agree with mariposa...Black is very pretty, can't go wrong. Flax is beautiful, but only for more "dainty" days.   I recently purchased the Royal Lizzy during the egg hunt. It is Royal...but if you are going by Paige's pic on Nordies...it is so much darker. Very wearable. I was scared. It is a deeper more denim friendly blue. My pic on MZ pics only here thread shows it a bit closer. May be a little more fun vacationy color?  If you order black and blue from Nordies, you can easily return the one you like the best...we love them with their easy free ship both way returns!



Oh yes you should definitely consider the blue.  Mzw does colors so well.  I love my black bags that I have from them, but I love my color bags so much more.  I've seen pictures of the royal blue and I LOVE it.  If I needed a lizzy or paige I would have jumped on getting one in royal blue.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Oh yes you should definitely consider the blue.  Mzw does colors so well.  I love my black bags that I have from them, but I love my color bags so much more.  I've seen pictures of the royal blue and I LOVE it.  If I needed a lizzy or paige I would have jumped on getting one in royal blue.




[emoji4][emoji164]


----------



## dcooney4

teafortwo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been wanting an MZ Wallace bag for a long time and I'm considering a Paige for traveling to Hawaii this summer.  I can't seem to decide on a color (my favorite is the Sahara but it's no longer available).  Although the Flax is most summer appropriate, I'm afraid it will get dirty with sunblock, my childrens' shaved ices, etc.  I adore the black, but with the red edging and gold it seems "too much" for a summer vacay...?  I'm not sure about the Clove because I wear a lot of black and grey, and the blue is too bright for me.  Any thoughts about Flax vs. Black?  Thanks so much!!



I have two Paige's and love them. I black will look fantastic and cleaner longer. I recently bought the clove but I also discovered I have sandals that match it. I too was thinking of flax but the decided I prefer to be worry free.


----------



## teafortwo

Wow...thank you so much for your replies everyone!  Deciding now between the blue and black.  Unfortunately, Bloomies doesn't have the blue (yet anyway) and I have a $200 gift card to use.  Hmmmm....


----------



## teafortwo

dcooney4 said:


> I have two Paige's and love them. I black will look fantastic and cleaner longer. I recently bought the clove but I also discovered I have sandals that match it. I too was thinking of flax but the decided I prefer to be worry free.



I'm with you on the "worry free"!!  Nice that you have matching sandals to your Clove!


----------



## teafortwo

Reba said:


> I agree with mariposa...Black is very pretty, can't go wrong. Flax is beautiful, but only for more "dainty" days.   I recently purchased the Royal Lizzy during the egg hunt. It is Royal...but if you are going by Paige's pic on Nordies...it is so much darker. Very wearable. I was scared. It is a deeper more denim friendly blue. My pic on MZ pics only here thread shows it a bit closer. May be a little more fun vacationy color?  If you order black and blue from Nordies, you can easily return the one you like the best...we love them with their easy free ship both way returns!



Thanks for clarification on the Royal color!  Yes, the blue would be more vacation-like!  Although the black would carry me through all seasons.  Decisions, decisions...what's a girl to do?


----------



## dcooney4

teafortwo said:


> I'm with you on the "worry free"!!  Nice that you have matching sandals to your Clove!



The funny thing is that I bought them last year because they were comfy but did not wear them as I did not have a bag to match. I thought the clove was going to be lighter but it is working out well.


----------



## estrie

teafortwo said:


> Thanks for clarification on the Royal color!  Yes, the blue would be more vacation-like!  Although the black would carry me through all seasons.  Decisions, decisions...what's a girl to do?



Shucks, that royal blue will carry you through the winter months too! If anything it will help cheer things up  It's really lovely, and the shimmery blue leather trim could be wintery! 

I love Paige. Was my first MZ Wallace.


----------



## estrie

I just came here to ask if there was ever a "medium" Sutton because I just saw a young woman on the subway with a black not-small Sutton and it didn't look unnaturally large. But on closer look it I think it was the normal large and was filled well. It looks kind of perfect for a laptop and still some stuff.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> The funny thing is that I bought them last year because they were comfy but did not wear them as I did not have a bag to match. I thought the clove was going to be lighter but it is working out well.


I love that the Clove is not lighter. It's the perfect shade to me not too light and not super dark either perfect for year around. I really like my clove Hayley and the color is so pretty


----------



## dcooney4

I am very happy with it now too! It was just unexpected .


----------



## LuvAllBags

teafortwo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been wanting an MZ Wallace bag for a long time and I'm considering a Paige for traveling to Hawaii this summer.  I can't seem to decide on a color (my favorite is the Sahara but it's no longer available).  Although the Flax is most summer appropriate, I'm afraid it will get dirty with sunblock, my childrens' shaved ices, etc.  I adore the black, but with the red edging and gold it seems "too much" for a summer vacay...?  I'm not sure about the Clove because I wear a lot of black and grey, and the blue is too bright for me.  Any thoughts about Flax vs. Black?  Thanks so much!!



I recommend Black. Their black bags are fabulous and great any time of year.


----------



## mothbeast

estrie said:


> I just came here to ask if there was ever a "medium" Sutton because I just saw a young woman on the subway with a black not-small Sutton and it didn't look unnaturally large. But on closer look it I think it was the normal large and was filled well. It looks kind of perfect for a laptop and still some stuff.



I think the "large" sutton is actually close to the size of the med metro?

Here - you can see all the sizes here. Hope it helps: http://iconosquare.com/p/922552390875063290_198204839


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

mothbeast said:


> I think the "large" sutton is actually close to the size of the med metro?
> 
> Here - you can see all the sizes here. Hope it helps: http://iconosquare.com/p/922552390875063290_198204839



Yes, the large Sutton is basically a medium metro with the top corners folded down to meet the bottom sides.


----------



## eiiv

justwatchin said:


> Very pretty! Are you happy with it?


I'm satisfied. People can now see me from miles away because of the bright color. 
It's a good size to carry everyday. The small metro now seems huge in comparison.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Shucks, that royal blue will carry you through the winter months too! If anything it will help cheer things up  It's really lovely, and the shimmery blue leather trim could be wintery!
> 
> I love Paige. Was my first MZ Wallace.




Very true Estrie!  Bought Royal thinking Summer only - not so - this is for sure a year -round blue. I will be rotating this one year-round.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Very true Estrie!  Bought Royal thinking Summer only - not so - this is for sure a year -round blue. I will be rotating this one year-round.



I got to see your color blue not lizzy though at Nordstrom a couple of days ago. It really is beautiful .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I got to see your color blue not lizzy though at Nordstrom a couple of days ago. It really is beautiful .




MZW colors are always so much better in person.  The fabric allows for so much depth to the colors.    Right now I am using my Kingsport Grey bag. Wasn't really excited about taking it out.., but then as I am using it with different outfits; I am remembering what a great chameleon this color is. Takes on different tones with different colors.


----------



## dcooney4

So true! They use the best colors.


----------



## Morisa

*inserts comment about how MZW still hasn't released a black moto belle yet*

Anyone pick up the black moto janie yet?


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Well, as disheartening as recent MZW web experiences have been, I still love their classic shapes, and could NOT resist picking up a Janie when I was at Nordstroms tonight. I had hoped to buy one during the Egg Hunt, but it wasn't available in black.  I've been wanting a small bag for a while, but it was tough finding one that offered the versatility of both a shoulder strap and top handles (I'm very moody about strap choices).
> 
> Anyway, I am beyond delighted with it. It's so adorably itty bitty but sturdy! I hope they keep the style around and make it in more colors. I'd love one of these babies in lipstick red.




^^^...here is Hirisa's post re:your ?


----------



## Morisa

Reba said:


> ^^^...here is Hirisa's post re:your ?



Thanks, that is helpful. Anyone have comparison size pics? Was wondering how the Janie compared to the Lizzy in terms of capacity/width.


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> Thanks, that is helpful. Anyone have comparison size pics? Was wondering how the Janie compared to the Lizzy in terms of capacity/width.




Don't have that, I am sure Hirisa can speak to when she views in... Janie seems to be dimensions of Penny..very petite..but with all the exterior pocketing and sturdy structure apparently can handle a lot for a small bag. Lizzy is much bigger however.


----------



## Hirisa

Morisa said:


> *inserts comment about how MZW still hasn't released a black moto belle yet*
> 
> Anyone pick up the black moto janie yet?


Hi Morisa, I bought a Janie and I love it so far. Like Reba mentioned, it can actually manage a lot of stuff. I'll see about getting some pics up later, if my day doesn't get too busy, but in the meantime here's a list of the stuff I carry in it:

-my old Coach kisslock wallet from the 90's (from their beautiful old Madison line that was made in Italy). It's about 5 x 4 x 1.5 and fits snugly in the large interior zip pocket. A smaller wallet would grant some extra wiggle room.

-my keys. Those go in one of the small outside pockets.

-my Kindle, which is a chunkier older model.

-a full sized tube of handcream.

-my overstuffed  7 x 5 cosmetics pouch, with two lipsticks, a lipgloss, a compact, a powder brush, blotting papers, hand sanitizer, eye drops, cuticle balm, a perfume rollerball, an ibuprofen packet, and a random assortment of eye and lip pencils.

- mini Altoids tin.

- a small notepad and pen. The pen clips into one of the interior pockets.

- my phone, which goes into the interior phone pocket.

The optional shoulder strap is kept in the long exterior zip pocket.

I really adore this little bag. I am a long time Hayley user, and that bag has some serious capacity, so the fact that I don't feel like I'm missing something important when carrying the Janie should tell you something. 

I'm one of those people whose purse ends up heavier at the end of the day than it was at the beginning. There's always some book, or cute notepad that I just have to have so I buy it and it gets shoved in my purse. That's why I wanted a small purse- to inhibit my powers of spontaneous purchase/junk attraction.  

It's a perfect small bag of the "just lipstick, credit card and housekeys" kind, but it's capable of carrying far more than that should you need it to. My only complaint is regarding the detachable shoulder strap, which is somewhat thin, and a bit too short to wear crossbody if you're busty or plump- and I am both.  Doesn't matter though, since it does fit comfortably on the shoulder, and can also be carried like a satchel.

The Janie is a bit larger than the Penny, in terms of both height and depth. If you're looking to travel light, either will do, so I think the main consideration is how you want to carry it. If you don't like satchels, then the Penny will probably suit. Myself, I don't like the chain strap and I like to have the option of carrying a bag a couple of different ways, so the Janie is perfect for me. I can't speak on any Lizzy comparisons, other than to say that the Lizzy is much larger- 10 x 9 x 4, according to Nordstroms. 

Whew, that was a long post. Thanks for reading.


----------



## dcooney4

Hirisa said:


> Hi Morisa, I bought a Janie and I love it so far. Like Reba mentioned, it can actually manage a lot of stuff. I'll see about getting some pics up later, if my day doesn't get too busy, but in the meantime here's a list of the stuff I carry in it:
> 
> -my old Coach kisslock wallet from the 90's (from their beautiful old Madison line that was made in Italy). It's about 5 x 4 x 1.5 and fits snugly in the large interior zip pocket. A smaller wallet would grant some extra wiggle room.
> 
> -my keys. Those go in one of the small outside pockets.
> 
> -my Kindle, which is a chunkier older model.
> 
> -a full sized tube of handcream.
> 
> -my overstuffed  7 x 5 cosmetics pouch, with two lipsticks, a lipgloss, a compact, a powder brush, blotting papers, hand sanitizer, eye drops, cuticle balm, a perfume rollerball, an ibuprofen packet, and a random assortment of eye and lip pencils.
> 
> - mini Altoids tin.
> 
> - a small notepad and pen. The pen clips into one of the interior pockets.
> 
> - my phone, which goes into the interior phone pocket.
> 
> The optional shoulder strap is kept in the long exterior zip pocket.
> 
> I really adore this little bag. I am a long time Hayley user, and that bag has some serious capacity, so the fact that I don't feel like I'm missing something important when carrying the Janie should tell you something.
> 
> I'm one of those people whose purse ends up heavier at the end of the day than it was at the beginning. There's always some book, or cute notepad that I just have to have so I buy it and it gets shoved in my purse. That's why I wanted a small purse- to inhibit my powers of spontaneous purchase/junk attraction.
> 
> It's a perfect small bag of the "just lipstick, credit card and housekeys" kind, but it's capable of carrying far more than that should you need it to. My only complaint is regarding the detachable shoulder strap, which is somewhat thin, and a bit too short to wear crossbody if you're busty or plump- and I am both.  Doesn't matter though, since it does fit comfortably on the shoulder, and can also be carried like a satchel.
> 
> The Janie is a bit larger than the Penny, in terms of both height and depth. If you're looking to travel light, either will do, so I think the main consideration is how you want to carry it. If you don't like satchels, then the Penny will probably suit. Myself, I don't like the chain strap and I like to have the option of carrying a bag a couple of different ways, so the Janie is perfect for me. I can't speak on any Lizzy comparisons, other than to say that the Lizzy is much larger- 10 x 9 x 4, according to Nordstroms.
> 
> Whew, that was a long post. Thanks for reading.


You have me intrigued.  I wish they would have had one at nordies the other day.


----------



## missyb

Hirisa said:


> Hi Morisa, I bought a Janie and I love it so far. Like Reba mentioned, it can actually manage a lot of stuff. I'll see about getting some pics up later, if my day doesn't get too busy, but in the meantime here's a list of the stuff I carry in it:
> 
> -my old Coach kisslock wallet from the 90's (from their beautiful old Madison line that was made in Italy). It's about 5 x 4 x 1.5 and fits snugly in the large interior zip pocket. A smaller wallet would grant some extra wiggle room.
> 
> -my keys. Those go in one of the small outside pockets.
> 
> -my Kindle, which is a chunkier older model.
> 
> -a full sized tube of handcream.
> 
> -my overstuffed  7 x 5 cosmetics pouch, with two lipsticks, a lipgloss, a compact, a powder brush, blotting papers, hand sanitizer, eye drops, cuticle balm, a perfume rollerball, an ibuprofen packet, and a random assortment of eye and lip pencils.
> 
> - mini Altoids tin.
> 
> - a small notepad and pen. The pen clips into one of the interior pockets.
> 
> - my phone, which goes into the interior phone pocket.
> 
> The optional shoulder strap is kept in the long exterior zip pocket.
> 
> I really adore this little bag. I am a long time Hayley user, and that bag has some serious capacity, so the fact that I don't feel like I'm missing something important when carrying the Janie should tell you something.
> 
> I'm one of those people whose purse ends up heavier at the end of the day than it was at the beginning. There's always some book, or cute notepad that I just have to have so I buy it and it gets shoved in my purse. That's why I wanted a small purse- to inhibit my powers of spontaneous purchase/junk attraction.
> 
> It's a perfect small bag of the "just lipstick, credit card and housekeys" kind, but it's capable of carrying far more than that should you need it to. My only complaint is regarding the detachable shoulder strap, which is somewhat thin, and a bit too short to wear crossbody if you're busty or plump- and I am both.  Doesn't matter though, since it does fit comfortably on the shoulder, and can also be carried like a satchel.
> 
> The Janie is a bit larger than the Penny, in terms of both height and depth. If you're looking to travel light, either will do, so I think the main consideration is how you want to carry it. If you don't like satchels, then the Penny will probably suit. Myself, I don't like the chain strap and I like to have the option of carrying a bag a couple of different ways, so the Janie is perfect for me. I can't speak on any Lizzy comparisons, other than to say that the Lizzy is much larger- 10 x 9 x 4, according to Nordstroms.
> 
> Whew, that was a long post. Thanks for reading.




Can you post pics of your bag? I want to get it in the blue for Greece this summer. Thanks


----------



## Hirisa

OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.

Belle and Janie

Hayley and Janie

Janie and most of my usual stuff

The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!




Oh my. That Janie is too darn cute. Sitting next to bigger bags, looks like such a cute lil baby.   Then you show how much it fits...now...I want one!


----------



## dcooney4

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!



What a cute bag and I love how much it can hold for such a small bag. You carry more stuff then what I use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!




Thanks for the pics!! Janie holds a ton! Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> MZW colors are always so much better in person.  The fabric allows for so much depth to the colors.    Right now I am using my Kingsport Grey bag. Wasn't really excited about taking it out.., but then as I am using it with different outfits; I am remembering what a great chameleon this color is. Takes on different tones with different colors.




Kingsport is such an amazing color. So glad you pulled it out for Spring.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Oh yes you should definitely consider the blue.  Mzw does colors so well.  I love my black bags that I have from them, but I love my color bags so much more.  I've seen pictures of the royal blue and I LOVE it.  If I needed a lizzy or paige I would have jumped on getting one in royal blue.




This is so true. I love my colored bags so much. However I definitely use my black bags more. I recently realized that I pretty much only use my black, navy and various dark purple/wine bags - currant, plum or bordeaux. The one exception is Berry Jane. I adore that color and use it pretty often. It is great any time of year. 

It's probably time for me clean out anything that doesnt fit into the above!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> This is so true. I love my colored bags so much. However I definitely use my black bags more. I recently realized that I pretty much only use my black, navy and various dark purple/wine bags - currant, plum or bordeaux. The one exception is Berry Jane. I adore that color and use it pretty often. It is great any time of year.
> 
> It's probably time for me clean out anything that doesnt fit into the above!



Most of my bags are in the dark blue & purple family.  I was very tempted by vermillion Kate to add a bright color to my collection, but I have three Kates in gorgeous colors so I definitely didn't need another one.  I ended up finding a berry Jane (I recently started loving Jane and was hunting for one in berry).  I LOVE IT.  I've been using it for a couple of weeks and I don't want to put it away ever.


----------



## mariposa08

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!



Great pictures!  Love your currant Hayley too


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Most of my bags are in the dark blue & purple family.  I was very tempted by vermillion Kate to add a bright color to my collection, but I have three Kates in gorgeous colors so I definitely didn't need another one.  I ended up finding a berry Jane (I recently started loving Jane and was hunting for one in berry).  I LOVE IT.  I've been using it for a couple of weeks and I don't want to put it away ever.




Berry Jane is the best...definitely in my top 3 bags. So glad you found one! Every time I use it, it stays out for months.


----------



## Morisa

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!



Thank you for those pictures!  Would you say that you could fit a DSLR camera in the Janie, or is the middle section not "wide" enough for something of those dimensions?


----------



## BethL

Does anyone know of any new upcoming colors for MZW? Wonder if there will be any special bags out for Mother's Day.


----------



## mariposa08

BethL said:


> Does anyone know of any new upcoming colors for MZW? Wonder if there will be any special bags out for Mother's Day.


Sending Pm


----------



## estrie

mothbeast said:


> I think the "large" sutton is actually close to the size of the med metro?
> 
> 
> 
> Here - you can see all the sizes here. Hope it helps: http://iconosquare.com/p/922552390875063290_198204839




Oh what a brilliant picture! Thank you! Was the navy small sutton ever on MZW's website? I forget... I thought at first no, and then eventually yes, and then it was gone again by the egg hunt. I'm so in love with the small sutton (papaya), I can see why people were all over the navy! A vibrant royal purple would amazing...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Oh what a brilliant picture! Thank you! Was the navy small sutton ever on MZW's website? I forget... I thought at first no, and then eventually yes, and then it was gone again by the egg hunt. I'm so in love with the small sutton (papaya), I can see why people were all over the navy! A vibrant royal purple would amazing...




I think the Navy Small Sutton was not on MZ's site..a lot of people seemed to buy over phone orders from Paul Karaz Shoes I believe...yes, they need to make more colors for us.


----------



## Funaek

My mushroom tassel & "free" Lexi wallet from the egg hunt arrived! (Dog not included)


----------



## Funaek

LuvAllBags said:


> Kingsport is such an amazing color. So glad you pulled it out for Spring.



Second the Kingsport love!  I wish I'd gotten more bags in that color (have a belle and city tote) as it matches everything because it's a perfect neutral!


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> My mushroom tassel & "free" Lexi wallet from the egg hunt arrived! (Dog not included)




OMG..I will skip all the MZW and take home your dog.


----------



## dcooney4

funaek- Love your dog! The tassel is very pretty too. how do you like the wallet?


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!




Ooh, as usual people's pictures are so helpful and are basically better than company photos. Janie looks adorable! And more the proportion I expected given the description of being a mini Jane. On models on the site it looks a little shorter and more squat. Maybe the way they stuff it.


----------



## estrie

Funaek said:


> My mushroom tassel & "free" Lexi wallet from the egg hunt arrived! (Dog not included)




Teeheeheehee, I do love thy blue so hooray for the tassel and thank goodness for a pup to model it. Glad you were able to get the wallet. Are you liking it so far?


----------



## plumaplomb

Hirisa said:


> OK, I took some photos of my Janie for info and size comparison purposes- one of Janie sitting next to my Currant Hayley, one of Janie next to my Prussian Blue Belle, and one of her with all the stuff I typically carry around, sans phone, as I was using it at the time.
> 
> Belle and Janie
> 
> Hayley and Janie
> 
> Janie and most of my usual stuff
> 
> The Kindle doesn't always come with me. Sometime I carry my Nintendo 3DS instead (don't judge me) . Anyway, I hope the images help!




Omg this is adorable.  I feel like it would offer more organization than my mini le pliage plus I love the long strap option.  Is this sold anywhere other than mzw site?  Also I already have a Jane... Is getting this overkill?


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Omg this is adorable.  I feel like it would offer more organization than my mini le pliage plus I love the long strap option.  Is this sold anywhere other than mzw site?  Also I already have a Jane... Is getting this overkill?




Nordies has..totally diff.


----------



## Hirisa

Thanks for all of the kind comments, everyone! I'm glad the pics are helpful. 

@Morisa, re: fitting a DLSR camera. I don't currently have one, so I couldn't test it myself. However, I know that sizes vary, so for comparison's sake, I checked out the dimensions of Lo & Sons Claremont bag, which is designed specifically for carrying a DLSR camera. The dimensions of the Janie ( 8.5" length  x 7" height x 4" depth) are smaller than the Claremont by about an inch or so on every measurement. So, I'd say Janie would probably not be the best camera bag. But it might worth checking it out in person if possible.

@plumaplomb- I bought mine at Nordstrom in person, and I have seen the Janie on the Bloomingdale's website, so that might be another option. Seeing the bag in person is exactly what pushed me over the edge. It's just so cute and pudgy!  Yet, it's also extremely well organized. 

As for whether owning this and a Jane would be overkill, I'd say no. I mean, the Jane is basically a Belle w/o a shoulder strap, and I still love my Belle for work and school. The Janie is a better size for running about (or maybe I'm just convincing myself of this because I still want a Jane...and a Baby Jane!  Ah heck, just give me the whole core collection.)


----------



## satchnbucky

I have a question - hope it fits here - the red edge dye on one of my MZ's is coming off.  I sent a message to repairs to see if they could fix it - has anyone else had this problem and have they been able to repair it?


----------



## dcooney4

Which of your bags do you use on very rainy days? I usually use my charcoal luster or gunmetal bag or a different brand entirely if the weather is severe.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Which of your bags do you use on very rainy days? I usually use my charcoal luster or gunmetal bag or a different brand entirely if the weather is severe.




I too would choose Gunmetal, since the coated twill is so resilient to everything. However, I was out in a downpour last week with a Bedford nylon bag..actually had to brush off puddles that formed in the pretty pleats.  Fabric did fine. No water-spotting, no soak-through...and that was on my lightest tone Bedford. I guess I will not worry too much next time I see rain clouds [emoji299]&#65039;.


----------



## dcooney4

That is good to know. I have never chanced the Bedford nylon yet. Glad to hear it can though.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Which of your bags do you use on very rainy days? I usually use my charcoal luster or gunmetal bag or a different brand entirely if the weather is severe.




I had a Bedford in full on rain once and everything inside remained dry. The zippers themselves and the fabrics they're on aren't waterproof so moisture happens, but the Bedford nylon is great.

Someone else told a story here about dropping the entire bag outside in terrible rain, heading into a hotel. It was at least some minutes before the bag was brought in and everything inside was perfectly dry even while the outside was thoroughly exposed if not soaked in water. 

The only ones I worry about are those with more delicate leather trims.


----------



## estrie

satchnbucky said:


> I have a question - hope it fits here - the red edge dye on one of my MZ's is coming off.  I sent a message to repairs to see if they could fix it - has anyone else had this problem and have they been able to repair it?




I've had two cases of the red edge coming off; on my Ingrid wallet where the wallet folds, and on the leather strap of my Sophie, which gets bent a lot. I too was wondering what could be done about this. Let us know what they tell you!


----------



## jwrightmc

estrie said:


> I had a Bedford in full on rain once and everything inside remained dry. The zippers themselves and the fabrics they're on aren't waterproof so moisture happens, but the Bedford nylon is great.
> 
> Someone else told a story here about dropping the entire bag outside in terrible rain, heading into a hotel. It was at least some minutes before the bag was brought in and everything inside was perfectly dry even while the outside was thoroughly exposed if not soaked in water.
> 
> The only ones I worry about are those with more delicate leather trims.


Oh!  That was me with my fatigue stud Olivia.  Dropped off my cart going into a hotel during hurricane Irene out here on the east coast.  Poor Olivia was outside in the torrential downpour for at least fifteen minutes before some very kind soul found it and brought it to the front desk.  I was in a TOTAL panic, as you can imagine.  When I finally got her back, I went up to my room to inspect what was taken (nothing!) and how badly the bag was ruined.  All the items inside were dry, including stuff in the outside pockets!  I wiped her off, let her dry overnight and used her the rest of the weekend. &#128570;. I did have to wash her when I finally got home to get all the dirt and mud off her.  She even survived the washing machine no worse for wear!  I was so impressed, I wrote MZW.  Never heard back from them, which was disappointing.  But, I still have this bag and use her for bad weather.  &#128571;. I call her my 'hurricane bag'.  So.....from my experience these bedford nylon bags can take a real beating and a large amount of water.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

jwrightmc said:


> Oh!  That was me with my fatigue stud Olivia.  Dropped off my cart going into a hotel during hurricane Irene out here on the east coast.  Poor Olivia was outside in the torrential downpour for at least fifteen minutes before some very kind soul found it and brought it to the front desk.  I was in a TOTAL panic, as you can imagine.  When I finally got her back, I went up to my room to inspect what was taken (nothing!) and how badly the bag was ruined.  All the items inside were dry, including stuff in the outside pockets!  I wiped her off, let her dry overnight and used her the rest of the weekend. &#128570;. I did have to wash her when I finally got home to get all the dirt and mud off her.  She even survived the washing machine no worse for wear!  I was so impressed, I wrote MZW.  Never heard back from them, which was disappointing.  But, I still have this bag and use her for bad weather.  &#128571;. I call her my 'hurricane bag'.  So.....from my experience these bedford nylon bags can take a real beating and a large amount of water.


wow thats amazing! thank you for sharing ur experience with us I hope all their nylon bags are that durable


----------



## dcooney4

After hearing that I really need to get over my fear of using the Bedford nylon in any weather .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> After hearing that I really need to get over my fear of using the Bedford nylon in any weather .




Just used Kingsport Lizzy on 2, 6-hour flights, several all-day sight-seeing trips; including San Diego Zoo, SeaWorld....and much more fun .. shopping tours of Laguna and La Jolla + more...just checked my bag..looks fine. I guess we should just use and enjoy. It made a great travel companion. I thought about bringing a knock-around bag; but did not want to give up my perfect size and organization. So glad I chanced it. Why have the perfect bag and leave behind to keep clean...kind of like my husband's grandmother who had plastic zip covers on the couches...[emoji12]


----------



## deelight

jwrightmc said:


> Oh!  That was me with my fatigue stud Olivia.  Dropped off my cart going into a hotel during hurricane Irene out here on the east coast.  Poor Olivia was outside in the torrential downpour for at least fifteen minutes before some very kind soul found it and brought it to the front desk.  I was in a TOTAL panic, as you can imagine.  When I finally got her back, I went up to my room to inspect what was taken (nothing!) and how badly the bag was ruined.  All the items inside were dry, including stuff in the outside pockets!  I wiped her off, let her dry overnight and used her the rest of the weekend. &#128570;. I did have to wash her when I finally got home to get all the dirt and mud off her.  She even survived the washing machine no worse for wear!  I was so impressed, I wrote MZW.  Never heard back from them, which was disappointing.  But, I still have this bag and use her for bad weather.  &#128571;. I call her my 'hurricane bag'.  So.....from my experience these bedford nylon bags can take a real beating and a large amount of water.



Seriously?  You put Fatigue Stud Olivia in the washer?  I have a coral Olivia I got on Ebay and it is just permanently (it seems!) stained in all the creases of every pleat everywhere, especially bad on the bottom, I've tried Cadillac purse wipes, OxyClean Spray (I think that is what it is called), soap and water, almost everything.  Since it was used when I got it I suspect the stains are really deeply set in.  I'm not sure anyone but a bag genie could get them out! I thought about the washer but I am worried about the leather.  Plus it's a light color.  I'd love to know if you have any tips about the washer (mine is a small apartment sized one), detergent, etc. Did you let it air dry, I assume?  How great that your bag survived all that!


----------



## mothbeast

have you tried Duragloss? I heard about it in a mzw fb group and it's removed some stains that haven't budged with anything else.


----------



## morejunkny

deelight said:


> Seriously?  You put Fatigue Stud Olivia in the washer?  I have a coral Olivia I got on Ebay and it is just permanently (it seems!) stained in all the creases of every pleat everywhere, especially bad on the bottom, I've tried Cadillac purse wipes, OxyClean Spray (I think that is what it is called), soap and water, almost everything.  Since it was used when I got it I suspect the stains are really deeply set in.  I'm not sure anyone but a bag genie could get them out! I thought about the washer but I am worried about the leather.  Plus it's a light color.  I'd love to know if you have any tips about the washer (mine is a small apartment sized one), detergent, etc. Did you let it air dry, I assume?  How great that your bag survived all that!




I washed my preowned Belle in the washer in my buidling's laundry room, inside out, on cold, delicate with The Laundress Delicate Wash (just what I happened to have instead of Woolite), air dried it, and it came out fine. I was really just washing it because the lining had crumbs in it. I also put a preowned pouch that was severely covered with makeup (foundation?) in one of those mesh baggies into the washer, but that did not help the stains at all, though the nylon survived just fine.

The leather should be fine, the people in the Coach forum have stories about washing all-leather bags!


----------



## deelight

morejunkny said:


> I washed my preowned Belle in the washer in my buidling's laundry room, inside out, on cold, delicate with The Laundress Delicate Wash (just what I happened to have instead of Woolite), air dried it, and it came out fine. I was really just washing it because the lining had crumbs in it. I also put a preowned pouch that was severely covered with makeup (foundation?) in one of those mesh baggies into the washer, but that did not help the stains at all, though the nylon survived just fine.
> 
> The leather should be fine, the people in the Coach forum have stories about washing all-leather bags!



Thanks, I may have to get some Woolite and try it, though I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have used my Bedford Nylon bags in all kinds of weather, including monsoon-like rain. They hold up very well, and everything stays dry. Leather trim wipes right off. I probably would not take Flax out in bad weather for the dirt factor, but any of the dark colors would be fine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just used Kingsport Lizzy on 2, 6-hour flights, several all-day sight-seeing trips; including San Diego Zoo, SeaWorld....and much more fun .. shopping tours of Laguna and La Jolla + more...just checked my bag..looks fine. I guess we should just use and enjoy. It made a great travel companion. I thought about bringing a knock-around bag; but did not want to give up my perfect size and organization. So glad I chanced it. Why have the perfect bag and leave behind to keep clean...kind of like my husband's grandmother who had plastic zip covers on the couches...[emoji12]




Yes! Definitely use and enjoy! Life is short!


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> After hearing that I really need to get over my fear of using the Bedford nylon in any weather .




I also routinely steam my bags after longer train and plane trips, if I can't help placing them on shared surfaces (actually I mean the ground or the conveyer belts). Even the leather trims handle it all with no visible issue. I've been more cautious with patent trim. The leather logo tag and other light natural color darken with getting wet, but that will happen with age anyway and it's still a neutral color.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Just used Kingsport Lizzy on 2, 6-hour flights, several all-day sight-seeing trips; including San Diego Zoo, SeaWorld....and much more fun .. shopping tours of Laguna and La Jolla + more...just checked my bag..looks fine. I guess we should just use and enjoy. It made a great travel companion. I thought about bringing a knock-around bag; but did not want to give up my perfect size and organization. So glad I chanced it. Why have the perfect bag and leave behind to keep clean...kind of like my husband's grandmother who had plastic zip covers on the couches...[emoji12]




Woah, you get a lot done!! It feels like yesterday when you were showing off your new Papaya and Royal blue bags 

Fighting this impulse to collect multiples and shelter things to maintain niceness is constant. It's why I almost exclusively use MZW bags. They withstand being irresistible to use  Especially while traveling and experiencing new things, if you have a system with pockets and stuff, heck yeah.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! Definitely use and enjoy! Life is short!




So well said!


----------



## estrie

Speaking of travel, I am at the airport and this trip out brought a new-to-me Steel Belle. I think. Yes. With the berry lining, soft leather handles, suede zipper pulls and trim in parts. 

I saw one of these on eBay recently with red edge dye that had come off. Months ago saw another with a handle that was torn or cut. 

I have to say, this handle and leather feels so much softer than my other bags, I'm a little curious if it's actually less durable. I really USE my bags so if something breaks I'll let y'all know.


----------



## georgianne

I have a Steel Belle and have used it for travel for several years.  It does not seem to be less durable than the other bags, I haven't had any problems.

I am curious to know if anyone has heard about new colors coming out for the fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I also routinely steam my bags after longer train and plane trips, if I can't help placing them on shared surfaces (actually I mean the ground or the conveyer belts). Even the leather trims handle it all with no visible issue. I've been more cautious with patent trim. The leather logo tag and other light natural color darken with getting wet, but that will happen with age anyway and it's still a neutral color.




Great idea! I will try this for sure. Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> I have a Steel Belle and have used it for travel for several years.  It does not seem to be less durable than the other bags, I haven't had any problems.
> 
> I am curious to know if anyone has heard about new colors coming out for the fall.




Nope, but MZ will usually tell you if you call Crosby St.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Woah, you get a lot done!! It feels like yesterday when you were showing off your new Papaya and Royal blue bags
> 
> Fighting this impulse to collect multiples and shelter things to maintain niceness is constant. It's why I almost exclusively use MZW bags. They withstand being irresistible to use  Especially while traveling and experiencing new things, if you have a system with pockets and stuff, heck yeah.




I did do a lot on my trip to Cali..such nice weather!  Wherever you are headed..happy trails with your Belle!


----------



## deelight

mothbeast said:


> have you tried Duragloss? I heard about it in a mzw fb group and it's removed some stains that haven't budged with anything else.



Not yet-I was waiting to hear back from someone who used it in that group.  Anyway, I did wash it in the machine- it's still drying but some dirt came out, some corner dirt didn't.  I think the machine "pinched" the fabric on a pleated pocket so it looks whitish, but it's pretty hidden by the pocket use, or at least not noticeable. I should have put a towel in or something. Washed on warm perm. press  with Arm and Hammer soap for sensitive skin!  I think the remainder of the stains will probably be set in but it is brighter and better.  I will still try Duragloss potentially! Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

deelight said:


> Not yet-I was waiting to hear back from someone who used it in that group.  Anyway, I did wash it in the machine- it's still drying but some dirt came out, some corner dirt didn't.  I think the machine "pinched" the fabric on a pleated pocket so it looks whitish, but it's pretty hidden by the pocket use, or at least not noticeable. I should have put a towel in or something. Washed on warm perm. press  with Arm and Hammer soap for sensitive skin!  I think the remainder of the stains will probably be set in but it is brighter and better.  I will still try Duragloss potentially! Thanks!



What color is the bag you are trying to clean again?


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> What color is the bag you are trying to clean again?



It's coral.  Pretty dry now and it's only the bottom that seems to show dirt.  Which is much better than before.


----------



## dcooney4

I'm glad it is looking better. How is leather on it?


----------



## deelight

Leather could be better .   I had hung it to dry and the strap bent a bit-I also had put coconut oil on the strap to condition it and some of the white got into the stitching and it's hard to rub out the excess. The leather is darker and less even in color-if I rub a paper towel on it the dark red comes off onto the towel, so I'm a bit worried about transfer now!! I don't want to wear it with anything light with the shoulder strap transferring color.  All in all, although the bag is cleaner except for the bottom, I wouldn't recommend this unless a really bad situation, which mine was.   But I'm hoping I can find a way to stop the color bleeding on the leather.  It's a used bag, I'm not freaked out that the leather isn't a perfect color, or that there is wear on it, or a few white spots that will probably go away with more rubbing-or not.  But I am concerned about color transfer.  An experiment!  Only partially successful!    If any of you know if there is some kind of treatment of the strap and other leather areas to prevent color transfer from the leather to clothing let me know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been trying out a Rome bucket bag for the past week. Was able to get one for a discount, so I gave it a go. I like it but don't love it. The pros: easy to carry. Love the dual strap option. Both straps fit over my shoulder. Holds more than you'd think. The blue/black combo looks sharp. The cons: only one external pocket, and a small one. I have gotten used to the MZ bags with more pockets. It is also a very floppy bag, which makes it tough to reach into when sitting on the car seat, etc. 

I will hang onto it because it will have its applications. It stays on the shoulder really well. However I switched back to a trusty Jane today for a few-day biz trip. Switching to a Jane or Frankie always brings a comforting feeling


----------



## dcooney4

What about a leather waterproof spray? Just an idea though.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been trying out a Rome bucket bag for the past week. Was able to get one for a discount, so I gave it a go. I like it but don't love it. The pros: easy to carry. Love the dual strap option. Both straps fit over my shoulder. Holds more than you'd think. The blue/black combo looks sharp. The cons: only one external pocket, and a small one. I have gotten used to the MZ bags with more pockets. It is also a very floppy bag, which makes it tough to reach into when sitting on the car seat, etc.
> 
> I will hang onto it because it will have its applications. It stays on the shoulder really well. However I switched back to a trusty Jane today for a few-day biz trip. Switching to a Jane or Frankie always brings a comforting feeling




Always back to each of our own faves like our security blankets...  And should MZ phase them out, and go to new styles exclusively....[emoji15]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Always back to each of our own faves like our security blankets...  And should MZ phase them out, and go to new styles exclusively....[emoji15]



They better not!  I have my collection stocked up just in case.


----------



## Hirisa

I doubt they would phase out their core collection, but if they did, I am delighted with the MZW bags I already have. And there's always ebay...though I dread to think of how much more expensive the bags would become. I'd move on to other lines completely at that point!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> They better not!  I have my collection stocked up just in case.




You sound like me...but not just purse world..other stuff too...every time I find something I really like it changes. A product, a restaurant, even my kids had the nerve to grow up...[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

FYI. When you purchase a MZW bag at Nordies you get a $75 cosmetic bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> FYI. When you purchase a MZW bag at Nordies you get a $75 cosmetic bag.



How? Never mind already went to look. thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You sound like me...but not just purse world..other stuff too...every time I find something I really like it changes. A product, a restaurant, even my kids had the nerve to grow up...[emoji6]



haha.  My daughter (my baby) turned five yesterday   They should not be able to grow up so fast.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> haha.  My daughter (my baby) turned five yesterday   They should not be able to grow up so fast.




No they shouldn't.   My daughter ( my baby) will be graduating high school next month [emoji22]. Enjoy her at 5, and each year ahead...goes quickly!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Always back to each of our own faves like our security blankets...  And should MZ phase them out, and go to new styles exclusively....[emoji15]




Ugh - don't say it [emoji4]! But like Mariposa, I have stocked up on my favorites. I will hang on to my Janes, Frankies, and others from the Classic Black Collection. I hope they will stand the test of a long time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> FYI. When you purchase a MZW bag at Nordies you get a $75 cosmetic bag.




Nice!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## deelight

dcooney4 said:


> What about a leather waterproof spray? Just an idea though.



Will probably do that-it's transferring less today because it is drying.  Thanks.


----------



## Reba

Just received my $25 Giftcard for finding an Orange Egg during the Egghunt. Must be used by May 20th...hmm..just before their next Sale. Don't mean to sound crappy but..., Well you guys know.


----------



## missmiu

Reba said:


> Just received my $25 Giftcard for finding an Orange Egg during the Egghunt. Must be used by May 20th...hmm..just before their next Sale. Don't mean to sound crappy but..., Well you guys know.




Me too. Plus it must be used for purchases of at least $100. Really...


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Just received my $25 Giftcard for finding an Orange Egg during the Egghunt. Must be used by May 20th...hmm..just before their next Sale. Don't mean to sound crappy but..., Well you guys know.



Got mine too. When is the next sale?


----------



## dcooney4

Me too!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Just received my $25 Giftcard for finding an Orange Egg during the Egghunt. Must be used by May 20th...hmm..just before their next Sale. Don't mean to sound crappy but..., Well you guys know.



yeah not that great.  I'm curious about their mother's day totes so may use it on that.


----------



## mariposa08

Anyone know what the nordstrom gift with purchase is?


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Got mine too. When is the next sale?




Last year, "First Call" to their Sale was May 28, then officially started June 1.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Anyone know what the nordstrom gift with purchase is?




Called Customer Service...it is an MZ Wallace Quilted Metallic Cosmetic Pouch

Maybe a Flat Savoy?  I have one...very useful.  Beats a Rotten Egg... I mean an Orange Egg...[emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Called Customer Service...it is an MZ Wallace Quilted Metallic Cosmetic Pouch
> 
> Maybe a Flat Savoy?  I have one...very useful.  Beats a Rotten Egg... I mean an Orange Egg...[emoji6]



You crack me up!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You crack me up!




I "crack" you up...was that egg humor too?  I promised when I was younger that I would not become my corny father...[emoji20]


----------



## mariposa08

PSA the moto Frankie that has been listed a couple times on the bay and poshmark might not be as nice as it's described so just be aware if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Just received my $25 Giftcard for finding an Orange Egg during the Egghunt. Must be used by May 20th...hmm..just before their next Sale. Don't mean to sound crappy but..., Well you guys know.


I just received mine too however I dont plan to use it..If anybody needs it pm me


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I "crack" you up...was that egg humor too?  I promised when I was younger that I would not become my corny father...[emoji20]



But of course.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> But of course.




[emoji4]


----------



## Reba

The Clay Metro Tote is pretty especially with that lining. Clay reminds me a lot of Kingsport Gray. Nice versatile color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i do agree the Clay seems like a great color but I wonder what other new items will be there


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> The Clay Metro Tote is pretty especially with that lining. Clay reminds me a lot of Kingsport Gray. Nice versatile color.


I like the clay; great neutral but the medium is just too big for me.


----------



## lindacris

Love the clay!


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> I like the clay; great neutral but the medium is just too big for me.



I like it too! I wish they would make the small tote with a longer strap drop in this color.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I like it too! I wish they would make the small tote with a longer strap drop in this color.




I think there are some Bedford bags coming out in this color. I remember inquiring awhile back, and there was a mention of this color.

Although... I think the colors I remember mentioned were Dawn and Stone.  ?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think there are some Bedford bags coming out in this color. I remember inquiring awhile back, and there was a mention of this color.



Awesome! I did buy another brand bag in a very close to this color, but Mz bags are always lighter weight so I am still interested.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Clay Metro Tote is pretty especially with that lining. Clay reminds me a lot of Kingsport Gray. Nice versatile color.




I like it! Nice color and great lining.


----------



## Reba

At first when I saw Clay, I thought it was a color I had heard about; then I got thinking. When I inquired a while back, it was Stone not Clay. Then they did that Metro for Equinox Gym in a two-tone Stone/Cement. Stone, Cement, Clay...hmm, no wonder I was confused!

Then, I believe it was Mariposa who let us know about Dawn, which should be coming later in Summer; and should be a Blue.


----------



## justwatchin

That egg hunt gift card is burning a hole in my  pocketbook. A little annoyed that it must be used so quickly. So, for you long time MZ Wallace ladies, do you think there is any possibility of new metro tote colors coming out before this card expires?


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> That egg hunt gift card is burning a hole in my  pocketbook. A little annoyed that it must be used so quickly. So, for you long time MZ Wallace ladies, do you think there is any possibility of new metro tote colors coming out before this card expires?




They sometimes issue a special Mother's Day bag. Has been a version of Metro..floral or print in the past.  (Last year 5/4 they issued a Metro Limited Edition in a Black and White Floral Print for Mom's Day Special).

...and the new Medium Clay with pretty Water lining that came out yesterday, in case you didn't see...


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> They sometimes issue a special Mother's Day bag. Has been a version of Metro..floral or print in the past.  (Last year 5/4 they issued a Metro Limited Edition in a Black and White Floral Print for Mom's Day Special).
> 
> ...and the new Medium Clay with pretty Water lining that came out yesterday, in case you didn't see...



Thank you. I did see the clay; love it; but not in the medium metro.


----------



## mariposa08

Mother's Day totes are coming tomorrow


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> Mother's Day totes are coming tomorrow



Yay! Can't wait to see!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I "crack" you up...was that egg humor too?  I promised when I was younger that I would not become my corny father...[emoji20]




[emoji12]


----------



## estrie

Just discovered that push come to shove, laptop in small sutton is quite comfortable! I was in the bathroom and has nowhere to put it or my cup of tea.


----------



## Reba

^^^Estrie, Small Sutton looks nice on you; and it apparently has hidden talents!  I have not yet used mine. First I was traveling and didn't take too many alternatives, and since then the weather hasn't quite felt Springy enough. But, you look great...now I want mine out!


----------



## renza

estrie said:


> Just discovered that push come to shove, laptop in small sutton is quite comfortable! I was in the bathroom and has nowhere to put it or my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 2972788
> View attachment 2972789
> 
> View attachment 2972790
> View attachment 2972792
> 
> View attachment 2972794
> View attachment 2972796


You are very brave putting a cup of tea in your bag (and next to your laptop, at that)! 
I love that small sutton in papaya. It is too cute.


----------



## Hirisa

You wear that Sutton well, Estrie, and I love your manicure! Adorable!


----------



## Pirula

One year after discovering MZ Wallace, and thoroughly enjoying my collection of bags, I have to say that I too am disappointed with the new bag designs.  I thought about a flax Georgie for awhile very seriously.   The only one I liked, but decided in the end it's a bit too big.  My favorite remains the Bea.  Although Currant Jane and Moto Tribeca are no slouches either.

But his post is actually about the Penny!  I bought it as an emergency prior to a trip where I really needed something small and crossbody.  This is not a style I ordinarily carry at all but for this nothing else would do.  I'm amazed at how much I've used it since then.  All the little pockets make it so functional and it holds so much more than expected while still being sleek and light.   Tonight is our anniversary and we're going out to dinner.  Have an outfit all planned out but no really good bag to go with it and it occurred to me that the Penny might be perfect and it will be!  That gold chain and the silky sheen on the Bedford dresses up and down.  I have it in the black and the red lining just makes me smile.  It's the only MZ I've paid full price for and it's worth every "penny".  Ha.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> One year after discovering MZ Wallace, and thoroughly enjoying my collection of bags, I have to say that I too am disappointed with the new bag designs.  I thought about a flax Georgie for awhile very seriously.   The only one I liked, but decided in the end it's a bit too big.  My favorite remains the Bea.  Although Currant Jane and Moto Tribeca are no slouches either.
> 
> But his post is actually about the Penny!  I bought it as an emergency prior to a trip where I really needed something small and crossbody.  This is not a style I ordinarily carry at all but for this nothing else would do.  I'm amazed at how much I've used it since then.  All the little pockets make it so functional and it holds so much more than expected while still being sleek and light.   Tonight is our anniversary and we're going out to dinner.  Have an outfit all planned out but no really good bag to go with it and it occurred to me that the Penny might be perfect and it will be!  That gold chain and the silky sheen on the Bedford dresses up and down.  I have it in the black and the red lining just makes me smile.  It's the only MZ I've paid full price for and it's worth every "penny".  Ha.




Glad you love your Penny!  I have a Bordeaux Penny, which I too love. And yes, I also find it surprisingly useful and roomy, dresses up and down. I wear it solely as a shoulder carry bag though. That would be my one complaint....strap length. If it were longer or adjustable, I would get a ton more use from it. Still [emoji177]though.

Happy Anniversary...have a great night out!


----------



## dcooney4

I am tall and penny's strap was just to short for me. It is a great size though.


----------



## eiiv

estrie said:


> Just discovered that push come to shove, laptop in small sutton is quite comfortable! I was in the bathroom and has nowhere to put it or my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 2972788
> View attachment 2972789
> 
> View attachment 2972790
> View attachment 2972792
> 
> View attachment 2972794
> View attachment 2972796


Wow. Now I know I can put the same in my small papaya sutton as well. 

...except for the hot cup of tea.


----------



## Pirula

Thank you Reba!

I'm 5'8" and the strap works fine on me as a crossover, although tonight I'll wear it on the shoulder.  But I am the pear to end all pears, very small on top and, well, not as small from the waist down!


----------



## dcooney4

I am 5'9" but I also have a long torso , so it ended upright at my waist rather then my hip. If they had a way to extend it just a little I would buy another penny. I am however very glad it works for you. It is pretty.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I wish I was tall like you guys Im only 5 feet


----------



## justwatchin

Ok no more gift card burning a hole. I just ordered the Mother's Day small metro tote. The blue orchid print looks so pretty.


----------



## Beth24

justwatchin said:


> Ok no more gift card burning a hole. I just ordered the Mother's Day small metro tote. The blue orchid print looks so pretty.



I was just coming to post about the Mother's Day Tote...it is so cute.  I am regretting letting a friend use my $25 egg gift card!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Beth24 said:


> I was just coming to post about the Mother's Day Tote...it is so cute.  I am regretting letting a friend use my $25 egg gift card!


Beth24 you can have mine I wont be using it


----------



## plumaplomb

estrie said:


> Just discovered that push come to shove, laptop in small sutton is quite comfortable! I was in the bathroom and has nowhere to put it or my cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 2972788
> View attachment 2972789
> 
> View attachment 2972790
> View attachment 2972792
> 
> View attachment 2972794
> View attachment 2972796



ACK!!!!!  I love this!!  Now I want to sell my Mia for a small Sutton...


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Ok no more gift card burning a hole. I just ordered the Mother's Day small metro tote. The blue orchid print looks so pretty.




Glad they came out with something you love!  It is pretty...share pics after you get it.


----------



## justwatchin

Will do!


----------



## Beth24

tua said:


> Beth24 you can have mine I wont be using it


You are so nice to offer!  But I am going to show some restraint...for now!


----------



## Tuuli35

I can give away my gift card too if anyone needs it. Not going to use it myself.


----------



## Tuuli35

Tuuli35 said:


> I can give away my gift card too if anyone needs it. Not going to use it myself.




Taken.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am currently in the Paige vs. Lizzy debate for a small bag. I have sold my other small bags that did not work for me. I need something smaller with cross-body option for city travel and don't want to have to switch wallets. Need front pocket big enough for iphone 6. 

Does anyone know if Lizzy holds an ipad air? This is not a must, but would be nice. I think Paige does.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am currently in the Paige vs. Lizzy debate for a small bag. I have sold my other small bags that did not work for me. I need something smaller with cross-body option for city travel and don't want to have to switch wallets. Need front pocket big enough for iphone 6.
> 
> Does anyone know if Lizzy holds an ipad air? This is not a must, but would be nice. I think Paige does.




Just grabbed my daughters IPad Air with a Lilly Pulitzer case...it does fit in length wise. Standing up tall it is lil' too tall to zip.  (My IPad is ancient version - ha ha).  Also, phone will fit in either front pocket...[emoji73].. Has new phone too...I have old ancient...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I am currently in the Paige vs. Lizzy debate for a small bag. I have sold my other small bags that did not work for me. I need something smaller with cross-body option for city travel and don't want to have to switch wallets. Need front pocket big enough for iphone 6.
> 
> Does anyone know if Lizzy holds an ipad air? This is not a must, but would be nice. I think Paige does.



Either bag is great. I'm wearing my moto lizzy today.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Either bag is great. I'm wearing my moto lizzy today.




Twins


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just grabbed my daughters IPad Air with a Lilly Pulitzer case...it does fit in length wise. Standing up tall it is lil' too tall to zip.  (My IPad is ancient version - ha ha).  Also, phone will fit in either front pocket...[emoji73].. Has new phone too...I have old ancient...




Thank you for checking that!! That really helps me to decide! I also have an ancient phone, but upgrading soon...thanks again!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I think I like the Paige better bc of the shape and it's such a pretty bag to me especially that Ruby color is so beautiful


----------



## Reba

Was just going through my closet...  After all the Sales, Advent, Egg Hunt and other buying opportunities..is everyone happy with their collections?  Any regrets?  I am content. I sold/gifted wasn't being used.  I have a total of 7 MZ's. 4 Lizzy's that are everyday rotated; love changing the colors and still knowing where everything is! 1 City Tote for travel or when I need a big tote. 1 Penny usually night out bag. And my Small Sutton which I am sure will be in my everyday rotation soon...just saving for real Spring weather. I do miss having some different styles; I did like Bianca, and Alice for example, but they bothered my shoulder. So I gave in to what works.


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Was just going through my closet...  After all the Sales, Advent, Egg Hunt and other buying opportunities..is everyone happy with their collections?  Any regrets?  I am content. I sold/gifted wasn't being used.  I have a total of 7 MZ's. 4 Lizzy's that are everyday rotated; love changing the colors and still knowing where everything is! 1 City Tote for travel or when I need a big tote. 1 Penny usually night out bag. And my Small Sutton which I am sure will be in my everyday rotation soon...just saving for real Spring weather. I do miss having some different styles; I did like Bianca, and Alice for example, but they bothered my shoulder. So I gave in to what works.



Well I'm new to MZ Wallace as of last year. So far I have a Clove Paige, 3 small metro totes(metallic garnet, black and aquamarine), 2 cosmetic cases (cosmic and jungle), one jungle charm and a small Mother's Day metro on the way. I love the Paige style and would like to get that in black but the metro totes are my favorite.


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Well I'm new to MZ Wallace as of last year. So far I have a Clove Paige, 3 small metro totes(metallic garnet, black and aquamarine), 2 cosmetic cases (cosmic and jungle), one jungle charm and a small Mother's Day metro on the way. I love the Paige style and would like to get that in black but the metro totes are my favorite.




One year...nice collection....you work fast. Glad to see I am not the only one with "multiples" (daughter thinks I am cuckoo for that), but it works for me. I agree that Paige is pretty...and since crossbody works so well for me, a pretty Fall color might tempt me...


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> One year...nice collection....you work fast. Glad to see I am not the only one with "multiples" (daughter thinks I am cuckoo for that), but it works for me. I agree that Paige is pretty...and since crossbody works so well for me, a pretty Fall color might tempt me...


I was lucky that everything I've bought has either been from a discount or sale. &#128522;


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> I was lucky that everything I've bought has either been from a discount or sale. [emoji4]




I'm with you on that too!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I'm with you on that too!



Ditto!


----------



## dcooney4

We always ask what is your favorite bag, but do you have a least favorite bag ?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Was just going through my closet...  After all the Sales, Advent, Egg Hunt and other buying opportunities..is everyone happy with their collections?  Any regrets?  I am content. I sold/gifted wasn't being used.  I have a total of 7 MZ's. 4 Lizzy's that are everyday rotated; love changing the colors and still knowing where everything is! 1 City Tote for travel or when I need a big tote. 1 Penny usually night out bag. And my Small Sutton which I am sure will be in my everyday rotation soon...just saving for real Spring weather. I do miss having some different styles; I did like Bianca, and Alice for example, but they bothered my shoulder. So I gave in to what works.




I am pretty happy with mine except for my current small bag search. I am paring back otherwise, hanging on to my faves, trusty oldies and a few brighter colors. For the small bag, I may order a Paige and Lizzy and return whichever I like least.


----------



## LuvAllBags

There is a Charcoal Luster Paige on the bay! Not my auction.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> We always ask what is your favorite bag, but do you have a least favorite bag ?




A least favorite MZ?  Right now, no. I am happy with all of them. But, over the past 6 months or so I have made some changes. A year ago, during Egg Hunt, I won Gunmetal Britt. While a beautiful bag, it was my least favorite...only because it didn't fit my lifestyle. I gifted it to someone who was kind to me, and whose lifestyle it did fit.   Then I had a Bianca, which was also lovely, but was on my less fave list because I found it heavy on my sensitive shoulder...sold it.   Lastly, I love my Lizzy bags, but was craving a pop of color...my least used color in my collection was my Olive with Rosegold hardware...sold it..[emoji22]...miss it...but I did replace with Royal Blue.


----------



## dcooney4

My least favorite was bea. I thought it was one of the pettiest bags. I would slip it on my shoulder  and it was just to wide on the bottom for me. If I wore it handheld only it would have been fine. It also did not stand up as well as my baby jane's do when set down. After all that I still sometimes regret selling her because she was just so pretty.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> My least favorite was bea. I thought it was one of the pettiest bags. I would slip it on my shoulder  and it was just to wide on the bottom for me. If I wore it handheld only it would have been fine. It also did not stand up as well as my baby jane's do when set down. After all that I still sometimes regret selling her because she was just so pretty.




I am waiting for Baby Bea., a petite version of Bea..crook of arm carry, who would sit up straight when set down to show off all those pretty pleats....from my imagination to the MZ god's ears


----------



## dcooney4

Oh, I like that idea!


----------



## Pirula

A baby Bea is a nice idea.  The Bea is hands down my favorite.  It's just so beautiful, and I like it's slightly smaller than Jane size.  I have two, a Bedford and a coated metallic linen, neither one slouches when I set it down.  No doubt because I carry a lot of stuff.

I don't have a least favorite either, love them all....


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh, I like that idea!




I am sure husband would prefer I put creative thoughts to say....recipies...[emoji12]


----------



## renza

dcooney4 said:


> My least favorite was bea. I thought it was one of the pettiest bags. I would slip it on my shoulder  and it was just to wide on the bottom for me. If I wore it handheld only it would have been fine. It also did not stand up as well as my baby jane's do when set down. After all that I still sometimes regret selling her because she was just so pretty.




I always thought bea was so pretty but I didn't get one because I knew it wouldn't be functional for me. I like Reba's idea of a mini Bea!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I have the Bea and I really like it bc Jane can be a lil too big sometimes(especially during summer) and baby Jane can be a lil to small so Bea its the right size in the middle of the two. and since im very petite it fits nicely over my shoulder


----------



## dcooney4

It fit over my shoulder fine but since the bottom is so wide that my arm went out in an uncomfortable position with my bad shoulder .


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I wish they can come up with a good size middle bag


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I wish they can come up with a good size middle bag




We could be an inexpensive design team for them!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

lo that would be so fun


----------



## Pirula

Speaking of Bea, there's a royal blue beauty with black patent trim on the Bay!

Tua, have you checked out TriBeCa?  Love mine.  I find it slightly roomier than Bea but less so than Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> We always ask what is your favorite bag, but do you have a least favorite bag ?




Good question! I have sold a bunch that didn't work for me, and they all roll up into a few themes: bags with one or no outside pockets, those that slide off my shoulder, and those that are too floppy. Sadly, my least favorite is probably Hayley for the shoulder reason. Everything about Hayley says it should be perfect for me, but the shoulder strap drives me batty, and the bag's depth is about an inch too shallow, so I can't fit everything nicely inside. In theory, perfect. In practice, highly annoying for my needs. I know many who love it, though, so I am glad they offer so much variety!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I bought a Clove Paige today. We will see how it works as my small bag. I am not into brown, but it goes well with my leopard print trench and the Clove seems to be multi-dimensional and a great neutral. I decided to give it a-go. I hope I don't regret not getting the black.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> Speaking of Bea, there's a royal blue beauty with black patent trim on the Bay!
> 
> Tua, have you checked out TriBeCa?  Love mine.  I find it slightly roomier than Bea but less so than Jane.


I viewed a Plum Tribeca on line from their last fall collection and although it was very pretty the two leather straps going down kinda bothered me. Also the dimensions from mz website from what I can remembered were a lil too big for me. My perfect size bag would be 13 x 10 x 4 which is slightly bigger than baby Jane and slightly smaller than Jane and for some reason I've noticed that every inch counts


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> We always ask what is your favorite bag, but do you have a least favorite bag ?



I've now tried baby Jane twice and it does not work for me. I want to love it, but not having a longer strap drop doesn't work for me. 
Bea was the same.  I love how lady like Bea is, but I didn't love the fit on my shoulder.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I've now tried baby Jane twice and it does not work for me. I want to love it, but not having a longer strap drop doesn't work for me.
> 
> Bea was the same.  I love how lady like Bea is, but I didn't love the fit on my shoulder.




Agree with both of these...beautiful bags that I wanted to like, but didn't.


----------



## BethL

Does anyone know if there are any new colors coming out for spring or summer? If not guess there may not be any new colors until pre fall, if it's like last year.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Does anyone know if there are any new colors coming out for spring or summer? If not guess there may not be any new colors until pre fall, if it's like last year.




I was told today that boutiques are getting Bedford bags in Clay in late June. That is probably pre-Fall. Not sure if anything is coming before then, or what else may be coming in June. Hoping Clay is like Kingsport Gray!


----------



## Pirula

Hmmm.  Clay sounds intriguing; and I could use a dark gray handbag.   I just hope they use it in some of the older, traditional designs.


----------



## Pirula

Oooh....Clay could be a bricky red too couldn't it?  Interesting!


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Oooh....Clay could be a bricky red too couldn't it?  Interesting!



The food52 water metro is clay on the outside.


----------



## mariposa08

mariposa08 said:


> I've now tried baby Jane twice and it does not work for me. I want to love it, but not having a longer strap drop doesn't work for me.
> Bea was the same.  I love how lady like Bea is, but I didn't love the fit on my shoulder.



I think my next one to go will be Bianca. She's lovley but I've only used her once since January.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I bought a Clove Paige today. We will see how it works as my small bag. I am not into brown, but it goes well with my leopard print trench and the Clove seems to be multi-dimensional and a great neutral. I decided to give it a-go. I hope I don't regret not getting the black.




Sounds so pretty with that trench. Hope you Luv.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Clay looks like a beautiful color but will it be too similar to Clove they are both seasonless neutrals


----------



## Pirula

Ooooh!  I do hope you'll model for us please.  I would love to see this leopard trench!


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> The food52 water metro is clay on the outside.




Hmm, thanks for pointing that out mariposa.  The Clay is very pretty.....


----------



## Reba

Got tired of waiting for truly pretty Spring weather...so I loaded up my Small Sutton today. 




Seems I have become a little "Rainman-like" didn't know what to do without all my exterior pockets!  Issues....  I will test it out for a few and let you all know what I think. I hope I enjoy as much as some others here do.


----------



## justwatchin

Mother's Day Tote


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

justwatchin said:


> Mother's Day Tote


oh wow its very pretty


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Got tired of waiting for truly pretty Spring weather...so I loaded up my Small Sutton today.
> 
> View attachment 2978636
> 
> 
> Seems I have become a little "Rainman-like" didn't know what to do without all my exterior pockets!  Issues....  I will test it out for a few and let you all know what I think. I hope I enjoy as much as some others here do.



Love your insides. So pretty! Which mine had had no zipper problems.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Love your insides. So pretty! Which mine had had no zipper problems.




Thought of you the other day when I was using my Flat Quilted Savoy...one of the zips kinda sticks..thought ooh, this must've been what dcooney's Sutton was up to. That would've drove me nuts too. I think you just got a bad one, like I did with the cosmetic.


----------



## justwatchin

@Tua,Thank you&#127800;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Clay is taupey gray like the Metros. Coming in Lizzy for sure. The boutique I frequent is getting it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Mother's Day Tote




Gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Got tired of waiting for truly pretty Spring weather...so I loaded up my Small Sutton today.
> 
> View attachment 2978636
> 
> 
> Seems I have become a little "Rainman-like" didn't know what to do without all my exterior pockets!  Issues....  I will test it out for a few and let you all know what I think. I hope I enjoy as much as some others here do.




Let us know how you like it! I agree...time for some bright colors!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sounds so pretty with that trench. Hope you Luv.




Thanks - that trench is literally the only thing I own in brown tones, but 
I love it. I got it at Banana Republic last year - saw it and had to have it. That rarely happens to me, especially with patterns. However I am a leopard print fan...sucks me in every time.


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Mother's Day Tote




Very pretty...love that color..reminds me of my fave hydrangeas!


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Very pretty...love that color..reminds me of my fave hydrangeas!



Thank you. It seems to pretty much have all the new colors in it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thought of you the other day when I was using my Flat Quilted Savoy...one of the zips kinda sticks..thought ooh, this must've been what dcooney's Sutton was up to. That would've drove me nuts too. I think you just got a bad one, like I did with the cosmetic.



That is what I think too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...it's time to start discussing what we think will be in the sale...usually starts late May or June 1. 

I am thinking Clove, Steel, maybe some of those holiday specials, what else? I am trying to think of what disappeared from the website in early Spring.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...it's time to start discussing what we think will be in the sale...usually starts late May or June 1.
> 
> I am thinking Clove, Steel, maybe some of those holiday specials, what else? I am trying to think of what disappeared from the website in early Spring.




How about Bordeaux/Ruby Suttons and Metros...still a lil' salty on how quickly they disappeared from the site. Wanted those. One day there, the next they were gone. The mood has passed. So they can keep them now. But they might show up. 

Then just a ton of "new" designs, plus some fanny packs [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

My guess would be the steel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> How about Bordeaux/Ruby Suttons and Metros...still a lil' salty on how quickly they disappeared from the site. Wanted those. One day there, the next they were gone. The mood has passed. So they can keep them now. But they might show up.
> 
> Then just a ton of "new" designs, plus some fanny packs [emoji6]




Yep, and probably those black/blue bags too. They were the first of the Spring collection. I would try an Allegra if the price was right!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did everyone see the MZ FB post yesterday? They are shooting photos of the Pre-Fall Bags...the style in the posted photo looks unusual.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Did everyone see the MZ FB post yesterday? They are shooting photos of the Pre-Fall Bags...the style in the posted photo looks unusual.




Just looked. Yes, unusual. Those straps...can't quite figure how they're hanging that way...maybe I just need my caffeine?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just looked. Yes, unusual. Those straps...can't quite figure how they're hanging that way...maybe I just need my caffeine?




More of the new styles...[emoji15]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> More of the new styles...[emoji15]




I wonder if their sales numbers have gone down. I don't wish any ill-will, just enough for them to realize they should return to their design roots and add a few select specials per season.  Ah, the good ole days.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I wonder if their sales numbers have gone down. I don't wish any ill-will, just enough for them to realize they should return to their design roots and add a few select specials per season.  Ah, the good ole days.




Yeah...I will probably be out if they don't have some of my favorite bags in new, dark colors for Fall.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...I will probably be out if they don't have some of my favorite bags in new, dark colors for Fall.




Wow..that says a lot. You have been such a big fan and supporter. Totally understand though. Has been frustrating to watch things change.


----------



## Pirula

Well, that's disappointing.  Guess I'll wait and see.  But I'm glad I have the small collection of "old" styles I've been able to gather over the past year.  Just in case......


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wow..that says a lot. You have been such a big fan and supporter. Totally understand though. Has been frustrating to watch things change.




Yep, they really have been the perfect bags for me after years of searching, but I don't care for the form or function of the new bags at all. I had a chance to see a lot of them in person recently. They are meh...not special. And not nearly as functional. Pockets are tiny. Oh well - so glad I invested in black, navy, currant and bordeaux. They will sustain me through the dark handbag times, lol...[emoji1]. 

BTW, I am still chasing my holy grail color Azalea...I hope we eventually get a bright pink. I am tired of repeat colors but then not having some obviously missing ones. If Longchamp can do any/every color in their LP nylon, I would think MZ could too.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags, 

What was Azalea like?  it's before my time.  A bright pink?  Thank you..


----------



## dcooney4

It really looked like a pink azalea flower.


----------



## Pirula

Sounds lovely.


----------



## Pirula

Well I consulted The Oracle (Google) and found several pictures and it is very very pretty!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

so you guys are right more new bags for pre-fall..i dont like the new Astor at all but you can glimpse few of the new colors


----------



## justwatchin

tua said:


> so you guys are right more new bags for pre-fall..i dont like the new Astor at all but you can glimpse few of the new colors



I'm not feeling this bag either. Kind of bland.


----------



## Pirula

Nor the Daphne for me...


----------



## Reba

Begonia and Pink Lava could be pretty.....in styles we like.


----------



## mariposa08

thumbs down from me.


----------



## Hirisa

My verdict on these new designs: meh. It is revealing that the only new MZW bag I got excited about was a miniature version of one of their "old" designs. I'm very happy with all of my classic MZWs, and as I've said before, I'll likely be sticking to ebay from here on out, so long as they stay focused on their newer, and (sorry) cheaper looking bags.

I guess I'm also curious as to just how many iterations of a nylon totebag with leather trim does a brand need? The Astor doesn't strike me as appreciably different from at least two of their other shapes. *shrug*


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> LuvAllBags,
> 
> What was Azalea like?  it's before my time.  A bright pink?  Thank you..




Yep - bright pink.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Begonia and Pink Lava could be pretty.....in styles we like.




Agree - I really like those two colors...in a different style. I do like the addition of the interior ipad pocket though. Begonia may fix the Azalea issue for me, if it comes in a good style.


----------



## Pirula

Begonia is a lovely shade.  I've been thinking I wouldn't mind having a second Jane and this could be the color if they produce it.   Or in a dark neutral brown like Clove.   Can't remember if they did that, will have to check out the sale when it happens and see.

I am once again thinking about the Georgie in flax, but.....   we'll see if it goes on sale.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> Begonia is a lovely shade.  I've been thinking I wouldn't mind having a second Jane and this could be the color if they produce it.   Or in a dark neutral brown like Clove.   Can't remember if they did that, will have to check out the sale when it happens and see.
> 
> I am once again thinking about the Georgie in flax, but.....   we'll see if it goes on sale.


Clove was not made in Jane only in the Hayley, Paige, and Coco tote


----------



## Pirula

thank you tua.

ah well....


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> thank you tua.
> 
> ah well....


I do want another Jane bag too and cant wait for the fall colors(i love dark neautrals) so i'll be patiently waiting no rush for me


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Begonia is a lovely shade.  I've been thinking I wouldn't mind having a second Jane and this could be the color if they produce it.   Or in a dark neutral brown like Clove.   Can't remember if they did that, will have to check out the sale when it happens and see.
> 
> I am once again thinking about the Georgie in flax, but.....   we'll see if it goes on sale.




Keep your eye on eBay for a Berry Jane. Berry was a lovely raspberry shade, and surprisingly versatile. I agree - Begonia would be so great in Jane.


----------



## Pirula

Ohhh!  Thanks I will!  Sounds lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I do want another Jane bag too and cant wait for the fall colors(i love dark neautrals) so i'll be patiently waiting no rush for me




Agree- hope something good comes in the Fall Collection for Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I purchased what was supposed to be a Currant Lizzy but ended up being a Bordeaux Lizzy. Slightly disappointed, but I like Bordeaux and will keep. We will see now whether I prefer Paige or Lizzy.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I purchased what was supposed to be a Currant Lizzy but ended up being a Bordeaux Lizzy. Slightly disappointed, but I like Bordeaux and will keep. We will see now whether I prefer Paige or Lizzy.


Congrats both are so pretty I have a Bordeaux(Jane) and a Lizzy(Black)..Still cant decide which one I like the most Lizzy or Paige however Paige is a lil more prettier to me let us know who you pick


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I purchased what was supposed to be a Currant Lizzy but ended up being a Bordeaux Lizzy. Slightly disappointed, but I like Bordeaux and will keep. We will see now whether I prefer Paige or Lizzy.




I hope you enjoy both!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Keep your eye on eBay for a Berry Jane. Berry was a lovely raspberry shade, and surprisingly versatile. I agree - Begonia would be so great in Jane.




All eyes are on Begonia....let's just hope it's not reserved for new lackluster designs only.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> thank you tua.
> 
> ah well....




Nordstrom has Eliza in Clove...somewhat like Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nordstrom has Eliza in Clove...somewhat like Jane.




I ended up liking my black Eliza. Very functional. Still behind Jane on my list, though. Eliza holds a lot, and has really great organization. It is a mash-up of Jane, Frankie, and Jane Tote.


----------



## Pirula

Thanks Reba.  Not familiar with Eliza off the top of my head.  Will check it out.


----------



## Reba

Brought out my Papaya Small Sutton earlier in the week because I was so desperate for some Spring. Well, this ball of fire must have coaxed the sun to finally appear!  Feels like Spring!  I have to admit, I miss having an exterior pocket, but it would ruin the look. I am enjoying the extra room (compared to my usual Lizzy).  Forgot what it was like to be out and about and have room in your bag to throw in small purchases etc.   It is nice and lightweight. I find that I am wearing it with the shoulder strap shoulder-carry; very comfortable. I would use crossbody if I needed to, but is a little bulky that way, and doesn't bother my shoulder like a lot of other bags do. I can see myself getting a lot of use from this bag this season. I oddly have a ton of tops with the exact tone of orange in them..who knew. Perfect slouchy, casual, fun Summer bag. Then in the Fall a dark color would change the mood [emoji6]


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> View attachment 2981667
> 
> 
> Brought out my Papaya Small Sutton earlier in the week because I was so desperate for some Spring. Well, this ball of fire must have coaxed the sun to finally appear!  Feels like Spring!  I have to admit, I miss having an exterior pocket, but it would ruin the look. I am enjoying the extra room (compared to my usual Lizzy).  Forgot what it was like to be out and about and have room in your bag to throw in small purchases etc.   It is nice and lightweight. I find that I am wearing it with the shoulder strap shoulder-carry; very comfortable. I would use crossbody if I needed to, but is a little bulky that way, and doesn't bother my shoulder like a lot of other bags do. I can see myself getting a lot of use from this bag this season. I oddly have a ton of tops with the exact tone of orange in them..who knew. Perfect slouchy, casual, fun Summer bag. Then in the Fall a dark color would change the mood [emoji6]


So pretty! I think I might need one&#128535;


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> View attachment 2981667
> 
> 
> Brought out my Papaya Small Sutton earlier in the week because I was so desperate for some Spring. Well, this ball of fire must have coaxed the sun to finally appear!  Feels like Spring!  I have to admit, I miss having an exterior pocket, but it would ruin the look. I am enjoying the extra room (compared to my usual Lizzy).  Forgot what it was like to be out and about and have room in your bag to throw in small purchases etc.   It is nice and lightweight. I find that I am wearing it with the shoulder strap shoulder-carry; very comfortable. I would use crossbody if I needed to, but is a little bulky that way, and doesn't bother my shoulder like a lot of other bags do. I can see myself getting a lot of use from this bag this season. I oddly have a ton of tops with the exact tone of orange in them..who knew. Perfect slouchy, casual, fun Summer bag. Then in the Fall a dark color would change the mood [emoji6]



Love this bag and the cute charm!  Very stylish and springy.


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> View attachment 2981667
> 
> 
> Brought out my Papaya Small Sutton earlier in the week because I was so desperate for some Spring. Well, this ball of fire must have coaxed the sun to finally appear!  Feels like Spring!  I have to admit, I miss having an exterior pocket, but it would ruin the look. I am enjoying the extra room (compared to my usual Lizzy).  Forgot what it was like to be out and about and have room in your bag to throw in small purchases etc.   It is nice and lightweight. I find that I am wearing it with the shoulder strap shoulder-carry; very comfortable. I would use crossbody if I needed to, but is a little bulky that way, and doesn't bother my shoulder like a lot of other bags do. I can see myself getting a lot of use from this bag this season. I oddly have a ton of tops with the exact tone of orange in them..who knew. Perfect slouchy, casual, fun Summer bag. Then in the Fall a dark color would change the mood [emoji6]




C an you post a mod shot of shoulder carry?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 2981667
> 
> 
> Brought out my Papaya Small Sutton earlier in the week because I was so desperate for some Spring. Well, this ball of fire must have coaxed the sun to finally appear!  Feels like Spring!  I have to admit, I miss having an exterior pocket, but it would ruin the look. I am enjoying the extra room (compared to my usual Lizzy).  Forgot what it was like to be out and about and have room in your bag to throw in small purchases etc.   It is nice and lightweight. I find that I am wearing it with the shoulder strap shoulder-carry; very comfortable. I would use crossbody if I needed to, but is a little bulky that way, and doesn't bother my shoulder like a lot of other bags do. I can see myself getting a lot of use from this bag this season. I oddly have a ton of tops with the exact tone of orange in them..who knew. Perfect slouchy, casual, fun Summer bag. Then in the Fall a dark color would change the mood [emoji6]




Love it! So glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> C an you post a mod shot of shoulder carry?




Not at home...but when I get a chance I will


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 2981667
> 
> 
> Brought out my Papaya Small Sutton earlier in the week because I was so desperate for some Spring. Well, this ball of fire must have coaxed the sun to finally appear!  Feels like Spring!  I have to admit, I miss having an exterior pocket, but it would ruin the look. I am enjoying the extra room (compared to my usual Lizzy).  Forgot what it was like to be out and about and have room in your bag to throw in small purchases etc.   It is nice and lightweight. I find that I am wearing it with the shoulder strap shoulder-carry; very comfortable. I would use crossbody if I needed to, but is a little bulky that way, and doesn't bother my shoulder like a lot of other bags do. I can see myself getting a lot of use from this bag this season. I oddly have a ton of tops with the exact tone of orange in them..who knew. Perfect slouchy, casual, fun Summer bag. Then in the Fall a dark color would change the mood [emoji6]



It really is so cute. I'm glad your enjoying it.


----------



## mariposa08

Did you all see that MZW is on rue la la? They haven't done a flash sale site in years.


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> Did you all see that MZW is on rue la la? They haven't done a flash sale site in years.


I turned off my RLL notifications last year so I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up!
I just looked and prices were only so-so, although I probably would have bought the papaya sutton if it weren't sold out.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Did you all see that MZW is on rue la la? They haven't done a flash sale site in years.




Thank you. Just looked. Nothing I need. Am using my Royal Lizzy today. Is awesome..is on there you guys...if on the fence.., go for it.. I love [emoji170]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thank you. Just looked. Nothing I need. Am using my Royal Lizzy today. Is awesome..is on there you guys...if on the fence.., go for it.. I love [emoji170]



I have two Lizzies or else I probably would have gone for the royal.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I turned off my RLL notifications last year so I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up!
> I just looked and prices were only so-so, although I probably would have bought the papaya sutton if it weren't sold out.



Agreed that small Sutton is the only thing I might have grabbed if it were in stock.


----------



## Reba

Hmm..first Nordies has free gift with purchase, then this flash sale, and then there were those $25 GC's we got for getting the Egg in the hunt that some of us don't even remember finding...trouble in Sales?  Maybe they should go back to their design roots?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Hmm..first Nordies has free gift with purchase, then this flash sale, and then there were those $25 GC's we got for getting the Egg in the hunt that some of us don't even remember finding...trouble in Sales?  Maybe they should go back to their design roots?




Agree 100%


----------



## Pirula

Me too.

Well I just won that Royal Bea on eBay.  Will be my third Bea, but it's my favorite and a very versatile color.  Should get a lot of use.

I checked out the Eliza, but I miss the pleats.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hmm..first Nordies has free gift with purchase, then this flash sale, and then there were those $25 GC's we got for getting the Egg in the hunt that some of us don't even remember finding...trouble in Sales?  Maybe they should go back to their design roots?




Agree...looks like things may not be selling so well this Spring. They seem to have done much better with their legacy designs and fewer lines/colors per season.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Me too.
> 
> Well I just won that Royal Bea on eBay.  Will be my third Bea, but it's my favorite and a very versatile color.  Should get a lot of use.
> 
> I checked out the Eliza, but I miss the pleats.




Congrats! I agree...that is a big negative for Eliza.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Did you all see that MZW is on rue la la? They haven't done a flash sale site in years.




Wow...and for things that are still FP on their web site...kind of telling. 

I had only passing interest in the Royal Lizzy. I just got my first Lizzy, so not willing to get a second yet. Nothing else of interest, but that is pretty much the theme of the season with their bags.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow...and for things that are still FP on their web site...kind of telling.
> 
> I had only passing interest in the Royal Lizzy. I just got my first Lizzy, so not willing to get a second yet. Nothing else of interest, but that is pretty much the theme of the season with their bags.




Kinda makes their "Member's Only" Specials...seem like a bunch of bull $&@;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Kinda makes their "Member's Only" Specials...seem like a bunch of bull $&@;




I would understand it better if they had past season items on RLL...but current season? Weird.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I would understand it better if they had past season items on RLL...but current season? Weird.




That's what I am saying...inventory must be overwhelming?


----------



## Pirula

Thanks luvallbags.  The other two Beas are a pumpkin orange one (in fact we call it "The Pumpkin" since the pleats make it look like one) with a gorgeous gold satin liner, and a sparkle linen one with bronze metallic leather and an orange satin lining.  Both eBay scores.  Those older satin linings were fabulous and I wish they'd bring them back.  No logo.  Just rich, thick fabric that looks and feels like silk and may very well be.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow...and for things that are still FP on their web site...kind of telling.
> 
> I had only passing interest in the Royal Lizzy. I just got my first Lizzy, so not willing to get a second yet. Nothing else of interest, but that is pretty much the theme of the season with their bags.



How are you lying your Lizzy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That's what I am saying...inventory must be overwhelming?




Must be...it's odd.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> How are you lying your Lizzy?




I haven't tried it yet. I did carry my Paige this weekend, and I liked it. Will try the Lizzy next.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I haven't tried it yet. I did carry my Paige this weekend, and I liked it. Will try the Lizzy next.



 Which  colors did you get?


----------



## mariposa08

Royal Ingrid and berry Sutton from this weekend


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Royal Ingrid and berry Sutton from this weekend




How is Royal Ingrid?  Do you like it's design?  Pretty together...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> How is Royal Ingrid?  Do you like it's design?  Pretty together...



I love it.  I had a black before and wasn't sure if I should pick up the royal or not, but gave in when someone was selling it.  I just like that it's compact so I can zip it away inside every bag and it holds a ton of cards.


----------



## Lanine

Has anyone noticed the prices on MZ Wallace bags have gone up on eBay or is it just my imagination? Especially for preowned bags selling for over $200 seems a little steep to me.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> Has anyone noticed the prices on MZ Wallace bags have gone up on eBay or is it just my imagination? Especially for preowned bags selling for over $200 seems a little steep to me.




oh yes definitely.  The demand is high since they've stopped making some classic bags and colors are limited.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love it.  I had a black before and wasn't sure if I should pick up the royal or not, but gave in when someone was selling it.  I just like that it's compact so I can zip it away inside every bag and it holds a ton of cards.




Saw it yesterday on Rue La La ... was trying to pretend I didn't see [emoji85].  I wanted, but have been giving in to some much needed clothing with all these Friends and Families Sales. Glad you like. Maybe sometime in the future for me. Looks like a great option for all my smaller bags.


----------



## Hirisa

Lanine said:


> Has anyone noticed the prices on MZ Wallace bags have gone up on eBay or is it just my imagination? Especially for preowned bags selling for over $200 seems a little steep to me.


I have noticed that, but it really depends on what bag is being sold. Belles seem to have a higher resale value than many other shapes, classics such as the Jane or Hayley included. And then there's the color- Navy and Prussian Blue are popular enough to command more money than even basic black, which never goes on sale. 

For me, a pre-owned MZW bag is worth over 200 dollars if 1) the shape is one of their classics, 2) it was a particularly wanted color, and 3) it was used very gently, and included the coin purse and dustbag. I don't think that an out-of-production, nearly mint condition bag depreciates to roughly half of its original cost just because someone owned it before me. It would have to be in ratty shape for me to think that, but YMMV. Still I have seen some silly prices, like Paiges and Metro Totes in currently available colors being auctioned with $350 starting bids, etc.  And my personal rule is to never buy an MZW bag on ebay for a price that's within 25 dollars of what it retailed for, no matter how much I want it.


----------



## Pirula

I agree Hirisa.  And when we consider that brand new, a lot of the traditional bags retail upwards of $350, $200 for a lightly used, almost like new bag is not bad.  But again, for the more classic designs/colors.

But I bet we'll see more of this and higher prices/more bids if the current design philosophy continues.  But who knows.


----------



## Hirisa

Pirula said:


> But I bet we'll see more of this and higher prices/more bids if the current design philosophy continues.  But who knows.



I think so too, Pirula. If MZW continues to focus on promoting newer shapes, ignoring its core collection, and being more restrictive/conditional with its sales events/promotions (and don't get me started on the "rewards" program), the cost for classic MZW on the resale market will go up, and what a bummer that would be.


----------



## Lanine

Definitely the newer designs seem to not be selling well so inevitably the coveted older styles will increase in price. I just snagged a long time favorite Alice in the mushroom color on eBay for $190 so I'm excited. I love the Alice - so functional and comfortable. It's a shame it was discontinued. I only have one MZ Wallace bag right now, the pebble Alice. I really regret selling all my older bags now especially since they were all sold for a pretty low price on eBay and I just miss them carrying them!!


----------



## ame

If I found the bag I wanted in Navy, I'd pay for it. Navy is a big deal to me.


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> Royal Ingrid and berry Sutton from this weekend



Oh that berry Sutton is gorgeous!


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> Oh that berry Sutton is gorgeous!




Thank you  

I think the begonia should be pretty close to berry and I think I heard there will be a sutton.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I have noticed that, but it really depends on what bag is being sold. Belles seem to have a higher resale value than many other shapes, classics such as the Jane or Hayley included. And then there's the color- Navy and Prussian Blue are popular enough to command more money than even basic black, which never goes on sale.
> 
> For me, a pre-owned MZW bag is worth over 200 dollars if 1) the shape is one of their classics, 2) it was a particularly wanted color, and 3) it was used very gently, and included the coin purse and dustbag. I don't think that an out-of-production, nearly mint condition bag depreciates to roughly half of its original cost just because someone owned it before me. It would have to be in ratty shape for me to think that, but YMMV. Still I have seen some silly prices, like Paiges and Metro Totes in currently available colors being auctioned with $350 starting bids, etc.  And my personal rule is to never buy an MZW bag on ebay for a price that's within 25 dollars of what it retailed for, no matter how much I want it.




Agree. I don't believe the price should be slashed in half just because it is used. Depends on style, rarity, condition and whether all the extras are there. 

There are very few old bags that I would pay neat retail for...maybe a perfect Azalea Jane. Never more than retail.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> If I found the bag I wanted in Navy, I'd pay for it. Navy is a big deal to me.




I totally get that...it is all about the combo of color, style and condition. Sometimes you hit the jackpot if you stay on it. I check for my faves every day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Royal Ingrid and berry Sutton from this weekend




Beautiful! I love Berry!


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I think the begonia should be pretty close to berry and I think I heard there will be a sutton.



I hope so&#127808;


----------



## madgratess

I just ordered the clay metro tote - very excited to see this one IRL. I love Browns and grays, so I think I'll be happy with the color...and that lining is amazing!


----------



## Lanine

ame said:


> If I found the bag I wanted in Navy, I'd pay for it. Navy is a big deal to me.



I contacted MZ Wallace about the upcoming Dawn color and he said it is a true navy color. They haven't finalized all the styles in this color yet but definitely Lizzy.


----------



## justwatchin

madgratess said:


> I just ordered the clay metro tote - very excited to see this one IRL. I love Browns and grays, so I think I'll be happy with the color...and that lining is amazing!



I'd be all over this too if it came in the small. Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> I just ordered the clay metro tote - very excited to see this one IRL. I love Browns and grays, so I think I'll be happy with the color...and that lining is amazing!




Congrats! Can't wait to see it - please post a pic!


----------



## madgratess

justwatchin said:


> I'd be all over this too if it came in the small. Please post pics when you get it.



I will thanks! Small would have been great as well.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see it - please post a pic!



Thanks!! I'm hoping it gets here today, but it's supposed to be a Mother's Day present, so I may not be allowed to open until Sunday


----------



## ame

Lanine said:


> I contacted MZ Wallace about the upcoming Dawn color and he said it is a true navy color. They haven't finalized all the styles in this color yet but definitely Lizzy.



I would love a Mia or Paige in Navy. The Mia seems to only ever be black and i just don't do black bags. I never wear black clothes.


----------



## mariposa08

ame said:


> I would love a Mia or Paige in Navy. The Mia seems to only ever be black and i just don't do black bags. I never wear black clothes.



from what I heard Mia is not being made in any new colors for now.


----------



## mariposa08

madgratess said:


> I just ordered the clay metro tote - very excited to see this one IRL. I love Browns and grays, so I think I'll be happy with the color...and that lining is amazing!



That lining is soooo pretty!  I ordered the mother's day tote for my mother's day present and tracking shows that it should arrive Saturday.


----------



## ame

mariposa08 said:


> from what I heard Mia is not being made in any new colors for now.



Very disappointing!


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> That lining is soooo pretty!  I ordered the mother's day tote for my mother's day present and tracking shows that it should arrive Saturday.



Exciting! Post pics please...And now they're sold out so you made a good choice!!  I was torn between the medium mothers day metro or this one, but I'm not much of a print person. This way I just get a little surprise whenever I open it up


----------



## Hirisa

madgratess said:


> I just ordered the clay metro tote - very excited to see this one IRL. I love Browns and grays, so I think I'll be happy with the color...and that lining is amazing!


Clay is a beautiful neutral, and I'm in love with that aquatic patterned lining! Congrats!


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> from what I heard Mia is not being made in any new colors for now.



The Bea is also not being made in the new collections either. I was hoping for one in Clay but only the Hayley is coming out in that color. Very disappointing.


----------



## Pirula

Yay!  My new to me Bea is here and omg it's gorgeous!  Tags say it's "Navy".  Black leather trim.  I'm in love.  I'm guessing this is from last Spring's releases.

And to make it even better, it smells of the same soap my mother tucked amongst her things.  Sniff.

That is a shame about the Bea and the Mia in Clay.  Guess I'll hope for a Jane or Baby Jane.


----------



## Pirula

Oh I'm sorry mariposa, you said only the Haley.  Sigh...


----------



## Pirula

Jeeeez, reading comprehension much Pirula???  Sorry Lanine, you gave the Hayley only information.

Guess I'm over excited about my Bea!  Can't read!


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> Jeeeez, reading comprehension much Pirula???  Sorry Lanine, you gave the Hayley only information.
> 
> Guess I'm over excited about my Bea!  Can't read!



No problem! Enjoy your gorgeous Bea!! I used to have one and sold it because I felt guilty having more than one MZ Wallace bag and now I totally regret it


----------



## madgratess

Hirisa said:


> Clay is a beautiful neutral, and I'm in love with that aquatic patterned lining! Congrats!



Thanks!! It arrived today but I do have to wait til mothers day :/


----------



## Pirula

Thanks Lanine!.  Awwww, really??  [emoji22]


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> Thanks Lanine!.  Awwww, really??  [emoji22]



The Bea was actually my very first MZ Wallace bag. My husband bought the merlot bea for my birthday and I sold it within a month because I felt it was too nice and expensive for me ( I'm a stay at home mom). I completely regret it so don't ever sell your bea!! They don't seem to be making them anymore in the new colors


----------



## Pirula

What a sweet husband, and the merlot sounds gorgeous!   My first MZW was a Bea too.  I just love it so I completely understand the regret.   

Well, I couldn't wait to get my new Bea in the daylight to see what wonderful things the fabric would do, and I was right, the navy is really beautiful.  But surprise!  The leather isn't black at all.  It's also Navy.  Sheesh.   A little disappointed about that, but it's still beautiful.  It certainly looked black in the eBay photos and in incandescent light (and was described as such).  I'm only disappointed because I've already got an all-Navy bag.  Oh well.  First world problem for sure.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

oh man Bedford Merlot sounds so interesting was that similar to Bordeaux color? I love deep reds/burgundy/wine colors


----------



## mariposa08

I watched this video with merlot recently.  Made me love the color. 
http://www.mzwallace.com/studio/videos/51/fall-at-the-flagship?hc_location=ufi


----------



## Pirula

Well!  That is very pretty indeed.


----------



## Lanine

The color changes with the light so a deep mauve indoors and a beautiful lighter mauve in the sunlight with pinkish undertones. It's a really unique color!


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> What a sweet husband, and the merlot sounds gorgeous!   My first MZW was a Bea too.  I just love it so I completely understand the regret.
> 
> Well, I couldn't wait to get my new Bea in the daylight to see what wonderful things the fabric would do, and I was right, the navy is really beautiful.  But surprise!  The leather isn't black at all.  It's also Navy.  Sheesh.   A little disappointed about that, but it's still beautiful.  It certainly looked black in the eBay photos and in incandescent light (and was described as such).  I'm only disappointed because I've already got an all-Navy bag.  Oh well.  First world problem for sure.



Enjoy your bea!! You'll definitely turn heads when you carry it!


----------



## Pirula

Thank you Lanine.  I really am enjoying it.  It's classic and beautiful.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Merlot is indeed a very beautiful color oh I so love fall/autumn colors I hope this year they come out with something pretty cant wait


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> Love the cocoa medium metro [emoji177] I'm 5'2 [emoji5]




This is lovely, thank you for sharing! I really like the way medium metro looks on your shoulder.


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> This is lovely, thank you for sharing! I really like the way medium metro looks on your shoulder.



Glad u like it  i love it too  cocoa is a nice neutral for me  my crazy pic haha


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That looks great!


----------



## justwatchin

ms p said:


> Glad u like it  i love it too  cocoa is a nice neutral for me  my crazy pic haha



Love this color!


----------



## ms p

Thank u girls I also just realise the color cocoa match well with my fitflop. Perfect weekend dress down combo


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did anyone notice the instagram of bedford colors that MZ posted recently? There was a bright pink...hoping it means we are getting pink bags soon!


----------



## Pirula

That could be fun!!


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> That could be fun!!


Just a heads up! Flat on the Hill already started their Memorial Day sale. Everything is 50% off.


----------



## Pirula

There's a very nice Espresso Belle on the Bay.  Something about the silver hardware is leaving me cold.  But it looks good as new, dust bag and all, for any who may be interested.


----------



## morejunkny

Lanine said:


> Just a heads up! Flat on the Hill already started their Memorial Day sale. Everything is 50% off.




Ooh thanks for the tip! I hope they have a black Janie for me...&#128516;


----------



## plumaplomb

Lanine said:


> Just a heads up! Flat on the Hill already started their Memorial Day sale. Everything is 50% off.




Is there a list of what they have?


----------



## Lanine

plumaplomb said:


> Is there a list of what they have?


You can email them for a complete list but I just asked about some of the bags I was interested over the phone. If I can remember correctly they are:

Clove hayley
Royal blue and Jacquard lizzy
Flax and mocha Paige
Vermillion bags
Bordeaux penny
All steel bags

They are all 50% as of now. I got my mom the mocha Paige so she is super excited!


----------



## Pirula

Just emailed them on the Flax Georgie.  Per chance...


----------



## greylover

Hello everyone - I'm newly registered to this Forum, but have been an avid reader for a long time and have used the Forum to get opinions on MZ Wallace handbags.  I was reading about the FOTH sale - and wanted to let everyone know that the Jacquard Lizzy is actually the "Camo" Lizzy.  I know this because that is where I found my Camo Lizzy.....and of course paid full price for it about a month ago naturally!  I am not completely new to MZW - I purchased my first bag, the Paige, years ago.  That was when they had the pink lining.... I saw that someone mentioned the Camo color and went in search of it....found it at Bloomies but when I asked my friend her opinion, she said it wasn't anything special.  After pondering for (too long) I went back and it was gone.  However, I knew to call FOTH and sure enough they had it!  I LOVE it.  And honestly - in my entire life I've never had so many compliments on a bag as I have this one in the few weeks I've carried it.  And the nice thing is the lining is a great reddish color.  I read everyone's opinion about the Lizzy before I bought it.  I do have a Mia - too deep for me, and the Hayley.  The Hayley just got too heavy for me so I found the Lizzy and I love it.  I also bought the Palette Lizzy - really like that I can wear it with everything this summer.


----------



## justwatchin

@greylover, welcome&#128522;Would love to see some pics especially the palette Lizzy


----------



## LuvAllBags

greylover said:


> Hello everyone - I'm newly registered to this Forum, but have been an avid reader for a long time and have used the Forum to get opinions on MZ Wallace handbags.  I was reading about the FOTH sale - and wanted to let everyone know that the Jacquard Lizzy is actually the "Camo" Lizzy.  I know this because that is where I found my Camo Lizzy.....and of course paid full price for it about a month ago naturally!  I am not completely new to MZW - I purchased my first bag, the Paige, years ago.  That was when they had the pink lining.... I saw that someone mentioned the Camo color and went in search of it....found it at Bloomies but when I asked my friend her opinion, she said it wasn't anything special.  After pondering for (too long) I went back and it was gone.  However, I knew to call FOTH and sure enough they had it!  I LOVE it.  And honestly - in my entire life I've never had so many compliments on a bag as I have this one in the few weeks I've carried it.  And the nice thing is the lining is a great reddish color.  I read everyone's opinion about the Lizzy before I bought it.  I do have a Mia - too deep for me, and the Hayley.  The Hayley just got too heavy for me so I found the Lizzy and I love it.  I also bought the Palette Lizzy - really like that I can wear it with everything this summer.




Welcome! Glad you are enjoying your Lizzy!


----------



## mbaldino

Anyone have information on when new colors will come out? 

I am looking to buy a Lizzie but there are only 2 colors available at the moment. 

Thanks!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbaldino said:


> Anyone have information on when new colors will come out?
> 
> I am looking to buy a Lizzie but there are only 2 colors available at the moment.
> 
> Thanks!!




New bags are coming next week and then will come out in batches through the summer. Starts with pre-fall in May/June/July and then the fall collection.


----------



## mbaldino

Thanks!  I missed out on a beautiful olive Lizzy yesterday on the bay. I didn't realize how quickly they go. 

I would love to have something in the green family , preferably olive.


----------



## Pirula

No "Georgie" for me at FOTH.  Oh well.  Will continue to wait patiently.


----------



## mariposa08

mbaldino said:


> Thanks!  I missed out on a beautiful olive Lizzy yesterday on the bay. I didn't realize how quickly they go.
> 
> I would love to have something in the green family , preferably olive.



there is a hunter green coming this fall.  Not sure if Lizzy is coming in it, but if you call or email mzw they may be able to tell you.


----------



## mbaldino

So I just called and they said a grey Lizzie with blue undertones and silver hardware is coming out this week


----------



## Hirisa

Oooh, hunter green and a grey/blue? I'm intrigued, and will be keeping my fingers crossed that we'll see those colors in some of their classic shapes.


----------



## mariposa08

I'm guessing the grey blue color is the one shown in the Astor tote on their site.


----------



## mariposa08

.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i love hunter green such a pretty color


----------



## Hirisa

I think you're right, mariposa. I'd like to see that color in another bag shape, particular one with pleated pockets. I guess I'll be stalking the website.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yay so excited thank you for this info


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> .




That color is pretty but the bag is blah.


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> That color is pretty but the bag is blah.



I agree!


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> I'm guessing the grey blue color is the one shown in the Astor tote on their site.



It looks awfully similar to Seagull in my opinion. I was really hoping for a blue gray color like Lake but at least it has silver hardware. Too bad nothing is coming out in Bea. I actually noticed on the MZ Wallace website contact us page there is a picture of a mocha bea hanging with the rest of the mocha collection! I've never seen this bea on the website. I called the store but they said they didn't know anything about it even though the picture was taken at the Soho store. Really strange.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> That color is pretty but the bag is blah.




completely agree.  They have not won me over with their new styles at all.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> It looks awfully similar to Seagull in my opinion. I was really hoping for a blue gray color like Lake but at least it has silver hardware. Too bad nothing is coming out in Bea. I actually noticed on the MZ Wallace website contact us page there is a picture of a mocha bea hanging with the rest of the mocha collection! I've never seen this bea on the website. I called the store but they said they didn't know anything about it even though the picture was taken at the Soho store. Really strange.



I think I know the picture you are talking about and in it there is also a mocha Frankie which was never released either. I would have bought that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## mariposa08

see next to the Clara I think that is a Frankie (longer handles for sure)


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> I think I know the picture you are talking about and in it there is also a mocha Frankie which was never released either. I would have bought that one in a heartbeat.



I would have bought the Mocha Bea in a heartbeat as well even at full price. I was so disappointed when they had no idea what I was talking about. They said the Mocha color is an old color so perhaps they had it when the color first released and only made a few of these bags but she doesn't even remember seeing a Mocha Bea.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I would have bought the Mocha Bea in a heartbeat as well even at full price. I was so disappointed when they had no idea what I was talking about. They said the Mocha color is an old color so perhaps they had it when the color first released and only made a few of these bags but she doesn't even remember seeing a Mocha Bea.



I don't think they were ever released.  Guessing just sample bags.


----------



## Hirisa

renza said:


> That color is pretty but the bag is blah.


I couldn't agree more. I just don't see how this is any kind of design leap from say, the Chelsea tote. But the color interests me. It's similar to Seagull, but it has a cooler cast to it. Seagull had a putty-ish undertone. Or maybe I'm hallucinating.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think they were ever released.  Guessing just sample bags.



That's really disappointing! They shouldn't have taken a picture of it and put it up on the website if that's the case. Just makes it really confusing for everyone.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> see next to the Clara I think that is a Frankie (longer handles for sure)



That looks like a Frankie to me too. Hopefully they will release Frankie in some nice colors for you soon. Good luck!


----------



## madgratess

I finally was allowed to open my water metro! It's awesome - the print is gorgeous and the clay color is a perfect neutral for me. Also, this bonus water bottle is super fun


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm guessing the grey blue color is the one shown in the Astor tote on their site.




I was told a Clay Lizzy was coming this week.


----------



## mariposa08

madgratess said:


> I finally was allowed to open my water metro! It's awesome - the print is gorgeous and the clay color is a perfect neutral for me. Also, this bonus water bottle is super fun




that water print is amazing!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> see next to the Clara I think that is a Frankie (longer handles for sure)




Wow...wonder what's up with that??


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I was told a Clay Lizzy was coming this week.




oh maybe not the Aster grey then.  Clay doesn't seem like a blue grey to me, but that's probably what they meant then.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madgratess said:


> I finally was allowed to open my water metro! It's awesome - the print is gorgeous and the clay color is a perfect neutral for me. Also, this bonus water bottle is super fun




Beautiful!! Very cool.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> oh maybe not the Aster grey then.  Clay doesn't seem like a blue grey to me, but that's probably what they meant then.




Agree...I'm curious now.


----------



## mariposa08

My Mother's Day large metro


----------



## madgratess

mariposa08 said:


> My Mother's Day large metro



Gorgeousness!!!!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> My Mother's Day large metro


Wow very pretty Mariposa


----------



## justwatchin

madgratess said:


> I finally was allowed to open my water metro! It's awesome - the print is gorgeous and the clay color is a perfect neutral for me. Also, this bonus water bottle is super fun


Love this!


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> my mother's day large metro



lucky!!!


----------



## handbag*girl

How do we feel about the Metro Tote? What do people use it for. I have a large one. Is it too big to carry as a purse to work? Ladies who use it &#8230; do you carry a smaller purse inside? Does anyone carry a laptop in there Large Metro?


----------



## justwatchin

handbag*girl said:


> How do we feel about the Metro Tote? What do people use it for. I have a large one. Is it too big to carry as a purse to work? Ladies who use it &#8230; do you carry a smaller purse inside? Does anyone carry a laptop in there Large Metro?


I love the metro tote; I have four. But I only carry the small. It's so lightweight and easy on the arms. I wouldn't mind a large metro for travel.


----------



## Pirula

These prints are all very pretty.


----------



## mariposa08

I like the large metro for big things--- Pool bag, travel bags, kid bag.  We recently went out of town and I had two large metros and one small metro with me.  Medium is a good size for an everyday bag.


----------



## Pirula

Who was it looking for an olive/green bag?  There's a "Moss" Jane on the bay.   Look gray in the pictures, but...


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Who was it looking for an olive/green bag?  There's a "Moss" Jane on the bay.   Look gray in the pictures, but...




The one that says moss baby jane?  That's a steel baby jane I think.  Moss has warm cafe lining.


----------



## Pirula

Yes that's it.  I was hoping the pictures were just "off" but I guess not.


----------



## mbaldino

It was me. I saw it too and didn't look like olive. 

I've got my fingers crossed for an olive lizzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all, just reporting in on my Paige - I love it! I had previously rejected this style because it was too small for me for everyday work use. I have paired it with a larger Longchamp tote for everyday, and it works well. I can fit it inside the tote for the commute, and just carry the Paige by itself for lunch, etc. Paige is also a great little weekend bag. I have been carrying it as a shoulder bag on the shortest strap length, but change the length for cross-body use as needed.


----------



## Pirula

There's another green Baby Jane on eBay now.  With gold straps.  But it's got these pockets on the sides too?  My Jane doesn't have those.  Any idea what this actually is?

That's great about the Paige!  A friend at work swears by hers.


----------



## Pirula

I'm wondering if this is actually the Alice?


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> There's another green Baby Jane on eBay now.  With gold straps.  But it's got these pockets on the sides too?  My Jane doesn't have those.  Any idea what this actually is?
> 
> That's great about the Paige!  A friend at work swears by hers.



That's Alice in safari


----------



## Pirula

Ah okay.  It's a cool design.  They have one in black too


----------



## mariposa08

Alice is a well like style with the flat straps.  I had one, but I like taller bags so it didn't work for me. I gave it to my neighbor though and she loves it.


----------



## Pirula

I have a TriBeCa with the flat straps; they are terrific.


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> Ah okay.  It's a cool design.  They have one in black too


Alice is one of my favorite MZ Wallace styles. I have it in the Mushroom and Pebble color. I can actually fit all of my son's workbooks in it no problem along with toys and snacks. It's really lightweight compared to the hayley because it doesn't have the chunky metal hooks for the shoulder strap and cross body. The size and shape is also very flattering on my petite frame. I really love it!


----------



## Reba

Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all, just reporting in on my Paige - I love it! I had previously rejected this style because it was too small for me for everyday work use. I have paired it with a larger Longchamp tote for everyday, and it works well. I can fit it inside the tote for the commute, and just carry the Paige by itself for lunch, etc. Paige is also a great little weekend bag. I have been carrying it as a shoulder bag on the shortest strap length, but change the length for cross-body use as needed.




On a more pursey note...Luvsall, glad you love your Paige. Are you finding Clove to be a versatile color as well?


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]




I am so sorry Reba, my deepest condolences. Having lost my mother 18 years ago, I empathize.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]




I'm so sorry Reba. (((hugs)))  It's been 4 years since my mom passed and it's still so hard especially around this time of year.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]


Reba Im so sorry for ur loss


----------



## Reba

Thank you all...didn't want to bring this stress-free zone down..just wanted to remind those who have the opportunity to send your mom's extra [emoji177]


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]


Oh I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Thank you all...didn't want to bring this stress-free zone down..just wanted to remind those who have the opportunity to send your mom's extra [emoji177]


Reba, I am so sorry for your loss. My mom died suddenly at age 49 (I was 23) 25 years ago. I still miss her every day.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Reba, I am so sorry for your loss. My mom died suddenly at age 49 (I was 23) 25 years ago. I still miss her every day.




I can't imagine..seems we all share two loves...purses, and much more importantly we treasure our moms; whether they are still here or just in our [emoji175]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]


I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]



Sending prayers and hugs Reba. My mom's been gone 22 years now, and I think of her everyday.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Reba&#9829;


----------



## mbaldino

Big hugs Reba. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## madgratess

I'm so very sorry for your loss Reba. Thinking of you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> How do we feel about the Metro Tote? What do people use it for. I have a large one. Is it too big to carry as a purse to work? Ladies who use it  do you carry a smaller purse inside? Does anyone carry a laptop in there Large Metro?




I use mine for travel only...it is a great weekend or overnight bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]




I am so sorry, Reba. Hugs.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> On a more pursey note...Luvsall, glad you love your Paige. Are you finding Clove to be a versatile color as well?




I like it but black probably works better for me. A black Paige will be added in the future.


----------



## Reba

Wish I knew how to multi-quote..but thank you all ^^^ for all your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I like it but black probably works better for me. A black Paige will be added in the future.




I recently saw a Black Kara in person. Thought of you, since I had seen in Steel before and thought not too much of...but in Black with all those gold zips...I loved. As you have said, some MZ's in Black can't be beat.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Black MZs are great I wish I would had gotten a back up Jane in black during eggs hunt..


----------



## Pirula

There's a great black Bea on eBay right now.  It has that fabulous old satin lining in hot pink.  Sigh, but seriously I cannot justify FOUR Beas, especially when I've already got a black Tribeca.   Lucky the person who gets this one!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I recently saw a Black Kara in person. Thought of you, since I had seen in Steel before and thought not too much of...but in Black with all those gold zips...I loved. As you have said, some MZ's in Black can't be beat.




Right? The black nylon is really dressed up by the gold zippers and the type of leather trim they use on the black bags. 

I have been collecting my favorite classics in black for a while now...that is my core collection in case they permanently change the bag styles. I have classic black Jane, Clara (old style with lock), the old Coco small shoulder bag, Ava, and Olivia. Paige is next.


----------



## mbaldino

Ok girls, I am glad we are talking about black bags. I really need a crossbody and am looking at either a Paige or a Lizzy.  I usually like a pop of color but there is nothing right now.  I will be traveling this summer so I need something soon.  
I guess I'll have to get black. I don't dislike black but my wardrobe is so basic that I liked bags to sing. You know what I mean?  I'm trying to imagine a black Lizzy on a cruise and then a week in Seattle. 
Not much happening in the Lizzy department on eBay.  I'm still sad I didn't grab that olive Lizzy last Sunday. Oh well. 
Thoughts?
Anyone have a black Lizzy they can brag about


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mbaldino said:


> Ok girls, I am glad we are talking about black bags. I really need a crossbody and am looking at either a Paige or a Lizzy.  I usually like a pop of color but there is nothing right now.  I will be traveling this summer so I need something soon.
> I guess I'll have to get black. I don't dislike black but my wardrobe is so basic that I liked bags to sing. You know what I mean?  I'm trying to imagine a black Lizzy on a cruise and then a week in Seattle.
> Not much happening in the Lizzy department on eBay.  I'm still sad I didn't grab that olive Lizzy last Sunday. Oh well.
> Thoughts?
> Anyone have a black Lizzy they can brag about


I have a black Lizzy that I purchased during the Egg hunt but honestly I never used it yet. I've been using my Ruby red Paige instead. for some reason I associate black with colder weather especially since I mostly wear black boots in the winter but I've been loving my red Paige tho


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> Ok girls, I am glad we are talking about black bags. I really need a crossbody and am looking at either a Paige or a Lizzy.  I usually like a pop of color but there is nothing right now.  I will be traveling this summer so I need something soon.
> I guess I'll have to get black. I don't dislike black but my wardrobe is so basic that I liked bags to sing. You know what I mean?  I'm trying to imagine a black Lizzy on a cruise and then a week in Seattle.
> Not much happening in the Lizzy department on eBay.  I'm still sad I didn't grab that olive Lizzy last Sunday. Oh well.
> Thoughts?
> Anyone have a black Lizzy they can brag about




I have Black Moto Lizzy. Is a great basic. When I use crossbody I tend to clip off leather strap; to make lighter. Would be good option for travel, since you could clip on leather strap for dinners out and change up look. I find silver hardware works with a lot of my casual zips on jackets etc.  I have been wearing shorter leather strap lately, and find it very balanced and comfortable. 

If you wear more gold jewelry, you may want to look at Black Paige. 

By the way...I sold my Olive Lizzy a few months back..she was pretty..kinda regret.. Also, have mentioned on here before..don't be afraid of Royal Lizzy. I have..very wearable, not over the top, would be a great cruise color...


----------



## mariposa08

I had a black Lizzy that I thought looked really sharp.  I love their moto bags.  I used it when we traveled along with Hayley and it was perfect because you don't have to worry about black getting dirty.  The only reason I sold it is because I have Lizzy in two other colors (juniper and currant) and knew three was too many to have.  If I was buying another today I would definitely consider it.  I think the royal blue is really pretty though and that would tempt me as well.  

Also I think a grey Lizzy is coming out this week so you may want to check that out.


----------



## mbaldino

Thanks!  I just called again and they said the grey one is for sure coming out later today or later this week.  It has silver hardware. I will wait. 

She also mentioned new styles coming out later in a berry pink color.


----------



## Reba

Just want to add, so you don't feel too bad about missing out on that Olive Lizzy.., it was pretty..but by far my least used color...  Some colors were too bright to wear with it, and I tended to use it most in the Fall months...  I loved, but it didn't feel like a no brainier "basic" to me.


----------



## Hirisa

Confession time: I'm the one who nabbed that Olive Lizzy off ebay. Green shades of all kinds are my favorites, and when Olive was a new color and available on the website I was in deep, immediate love, but my husband and I were going through some lean times then and I just couldn't buy one, even after it was steeply discounted. I've stalked ebay for an Olive bag ever since. When I saw the Lizzy (a style I've always wanted to try) at that price, in one of my holy grail colors, I jumped on it as an early birthday present to myself. 

I guess I wanted to put that out there, because this is a place where we all share our love (and sometimes frustration) with MZW, and I felt bad hearing that MBaldino was bummed out about not grabbing the Lizzy when it was up for sale. 

Anyway, this new-to-me Lizzy has me looking at other Lizzy bags with fresh interest, and I think it would be _stunning_ in black moto, with the bright silver hardware gleaming brilliantly against that perfect inky MZW black. If you're still considering the Lizzy shape for your forthcoming travels, and the new colors end up not working for you, I'd definitely consider a black moto or maybe even the black camo jacquard Lizzy (which I am now kinda lusting over but not going to buy.)


----------



## Pirula

Hirisa I think it's wonderful you scored your dream bag on eBay!  

You know I was thinking, that something about the silver moto hardware makes the black more "cruise-y".  But mbaldino, if you can wait, definitely wait and see the gray, I can see that in both ships and Seattle!

Berry sounds tres intriguing!


----------



## mbaldino

Hirisa said:


> Confession time: I'm the one who nabbed that Olive Lizzy off ebay. Green shades of all kinds are my favorites, and when Olive was a new color and available on the website I was in deep, immediate love, but my husband and I were going through some lean times then and I just couldn't buy one, even after it was steeply discounted. I've stalked ebay for an Olive bag ever since. When I saw the Lizzy (a style I've always wanted to try) at that price, in one of my holy grail colors, I jumped on it as an early birthday present to myself.
> 
> I guess I wanted to put that out there, because this is a place where we all share our love (and sometimes frustration) with MZW, and I felt bad hearing that MBaldino was bummed out about not grabbing the Lizzy when it was up for sale.
> 
> Anyway, this new-to-me Lizzy has me looking at other Lizzy bags with fresh interest, and I think it would be _stunning_ in black moto, with the bright silver hardware gleaming brilliantly against that perfect inky MZW black. If you're still considering the Lizzy shape for your forthcoming travels, and the new colors end up not working for you, I'd definitely consider a black moto or maybe even the black camo jacquard Lizzy (which I am now kinda lusting over but not going to buy.)




Hirisa I am so happy for you!  I just started my search so I'm sure another one will come around  you deserve her. 
Enjoy her, she is beautiful!

I'll see the grey first and if not in love then I'll get that black moto.


----------



## carrieongrove

Pirula said:


> Hirisa I think it's wonderful you scored your dream bag on eBay!
> 
> You know I was thinking, that something about the silver moto hardware makes the black more "cruise-y".  But mbaldino, if you can wait, definitely wait and see the gray, I can see that in both ships and Seattle!
> 
> Berry sounds tres intriguing!


Pretty sure the berry is begonia. Looks GORGEOUS to me! Excited to see it in other shapes. http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/the-astor-tote


----------



## Pirula

Ohhh!  That is pretty!  Please, please, please let's get some classics in this color!


----------



## Hirisa

Thank you for your kind reply, MBaldino! I am certain that you'll be able to claim one from ebay for yourself- I've made enough losing bids on them in the past to know that they're out there!



Pirula said:


> Ohhh!  That is pretty!  Please, please, please let's get some classics in this color!


Thanks for your kind words, Pirula, and I agree 100%! That is a flat-out pretty color, and I say this as someone who is typically not keen on bright pinks. I could go for a wallet in that color.


----------



## mariposa08

Stone is up.  Kate, Lizzy, and Belle


----------



## Hirisa

mariposa08 said:


> Stone is up.  Kate, Lizzy, and Belle


A blue-tinged Seagull to these old eyes. I like.


----------



## plumaplomb

Does anyone have a leather Bellport tote?  Any reviews in terms of quality or how it has held up?  I think I read somewhere that there were issues due to the perforated leather, but maybe I'm just making that up.  TIA


----------



## Pirula

It's pretty.  Bit dark...


----------



## Hirisa

Thankfully I'm not keen at all on metallics or Saffiano leather, so the fact that the trim is both of those things saves me from getting too hot and bothered.


----------



## Pirula

Nice for a cruise & Seattle tho!  [emoji1]


----------



## Hirisa

Pirula said:


> Nice for a cruise & Seattle tho!  [emoji1]


As a native Seattle-ite, I can officially say that Stone is a perfect color for this city and our silvery overcast days.


----------



## Reba

Stone is pretty, but wasn't it last year this time they came out with Seagull with a blue lining...sometimes I think they are like kids who lost their notebooks from last semester.


----------



## Reba

I have my Gunmetal Twill to fill the gray category...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Stone is pretty, but wasn't it last year this time they came out with Seagull with a blue lining...sometimes I think they are like kids who lost their notebooks from last semester.



But that was an almost turquoise blue and this is powder blue...HUGE difference, just huge.  Just kidding, I agree with you. 

I'd like to see a lavender lining with that grey, but I'm guessing that lavender isn't a popular color in MZW world. Not "edgy" enough, or somesuch.


----------



## Pirula

I don't know, I ask honestly:  does it say something that in the year since I've discovered MZ Wallace I've gotten every bag (but one) on eBay?  (I.e. Older styles/colors).


----------



## Hirisa

Pirula said:


> I don't know, I ask honestly:  does it say something that in the year since I've discovered MZ Wallace I've gotten every bag (but one) on eBay?  (I.e. Older styles/colors).


I think it does. They had some truly unique and gorgeous colors in the older collections, and the older versions of their bags have those great pleated market purses. 

Speaking of which, there's a beautiful cocoa Lizzy on the bay now (not affiliated, etc). Cocoa was a color that I slept on when it was on the website, but viewing it in natural lighting, I can see that it's a really pretty neutral. I'd love it if MZW would post more images of their bags in natural daylight settings; it would make it so much easier for me to judge their colors that way. The pics thread here is invaluable to me for that reason.


----------



## Pirula

I need to post to pics thread...


----------



## Pirula

Done!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Stone is pretty, but wasn't it last year this time they came out with Seagull with a blue lining...sometimes I think they are like kids who lost their notebooks from last semester.




This made me LOL


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> I don't know, I ask honestly:  does it say something that in the year since I've discovered MZ Wallace I've gotten every bag (but one) on eBay?  (I.e. Older styles/colors).




I realized after I bought the advent GC that I spend way more money on their used bags than on their site.  I love finding a deal (not paying full price) and I love some of their old bags/colors.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I do like the Stone color however im not sure its "special" enuf for me to purchase. I have a Seagull Baby  Jane which i think its slightly lighter color than the Stone not sure I want another bag in similar color. I am waiting for that hunter green color tho i need a Belle in that color


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Done!



  great bags!  Love the colors-- currant is one of my all time favorite colors they've done.


----------



## Pirula

Thanks mariposa!  I agree, Currant is gorgeous!  I was so lucky to nab that one for a song on eBay.


----------



## Lanine

Did anyone nab anything from the FOTH sale? Things sold out pretty fast. I finally decided on the Vermillion Daisy as my Mother's Day present and the last one was  sold one hour before I called  At least I got the Mocha Paige for my mom in time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stone is nice, but they have done gray to death...dying for new colors in classic styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Thanks mariposa!  I agree, Currant is gorgeous!  I was so lucky to nab that one for a song on eBay.




Currant is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Done!




Very pretty collection. Do you find Bea to slouch when not too full when you set it down?  OCD me am afraid that would bother me..., then I would need a purse organizer to fill it out so that did not happen...which defeats the purpose of these super organized bags. My own issues, I understand...  And I agree..Currant is a color I regret waiting too long on!  So beautiful.


----------



## madgratess

LuvAllBags said:


> Stone is nice, but they have done gray to death...dying for new colors in classic styles.



Agreed - and I love gray! Wish it had more blue in it than gray at least. It's pretty but too similar to all my other gray belles and Kates :/


----------



## Pirula

Reba if by slouch you mean it sort of gets wider at bottom and "sinks" a bit, then yes.  But it still maintains a lovely shape when put down.

My habit is to keep all my stuff organized in pouches.  Makes changing out handbags quick and easy.  I'd say a Bea is 75% full with my pouches.  Perhaps that's why it holds a nice shape.

Does that help?  In the pic I posted, the Navy Bea is in current use, with my stuff in it (not stuffing) so that's the extent of slouch.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Reba if by slouch you mean it sort of gets wider at bottom and "sinks" a bit, then yes.  But it still maintains a lovely shape when put down.
> 
> My habit is to keep all my stuff organized in pouches.  Makes changing out handbags quick and easy.  I'd say a Bea is 75% full with my pouches.  Perhaps that's why it holds a nice shape.
> 
> Does that help?  In the pic I posted, the Navy Bea is in current use, with my stuff in it (not stuffing) so that's the extent of slouch.




Ooh...I am a huge user of pouches myself...change bags often; so I get that. My next MZ (maybe) will be a lady-like style/dressy..Bea, Baby Jane, or even that Black Kara which really surprised me in person.


----------



## Pirula

Well listen, there's that black Bea on eBay and it's had zero bids.  If you can nab it for that it's worth a try!  That lining alone!....


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Well listen, there's that black Bea on eBay and it's had zero bids.  If you can nab it for that it's worth a try!  That lining alone!....




I know...kinda want to wait to see what is coming down the pike though...don't need much more this year...not sure why I am putting faith in them now...but they are overdue for some spectacular releases!


----------



## mbaldino

Well, I'm not liking the grey at all.  The cocoa Lizzy is cute on eBay. I'm pondering that one. 

I'm actually leaning more towards the black Lizzy now. I can get a lot of use out of her since black is all season.


----------



## estrie

Augh I'm so glad this thread is reasonably active because the iPhone app makes it impossible to find this otherwise. I can't even get to threads I'm subscribed to or have participated in. Or maybe the problem is I can't seem to stay logged in. Whatever. 

I'm on the fence about Stone. Another grey Belle with silver hardware yay, but again? Even with the metallic saffiano leather. I can't tell if I'm just difficult to please...


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Just reading through all the posts over the last week +...has been a very sad Mother's Day week for me. My mother passed last week. Those of you who still have your moms, call her today, even if you did on Sunday...and say an extra "I love you" [emoji255]




[emoji253] Thank you for sharing. Something I really enjoy about you on this forum is how important your family obviously is to you, I can only imagine how important you are to your children and your mother to you.


----------



## estrie

Pirula said:


> Hirisa I think it's wonderful you scored your dream bag on eBay!
> 
> You know I was thinking, that something about the silver moto hardware makes the black more "cruise-y".  But mbaldino, if you can wait, definitely wait and see the gray, I can see that in both ships and Seattle!
> 
> Berry sounds tres intriguing!




Ohhh, begonia Lizzy.... I still haven't gotten past the Monsters Inc. one eye look for Lizzy, though I admire every Lizzy in use (in pictures and in person), a bright pink Lizzy could be it for me [emoji50]


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> But that was an almost turquoise blue and this is powder blue...HUGE difference, just huge.  Just kidding, I agree with you.
> 
> I'd like to see a lavender lining with that grey, but I'm guessing that lavender isn't a popular color in MZW world. Not "edgy" enough, or somesuch.




Omg lavender! Omg. I want. Will it ever be??? Oh!


----------



## Pirula

Omg I am laughing my *** off at the Monsters Inc reference!  Lollll!   Lizzy will never be the same again!!!

Thank you for the laugh in the midst of my Mad Men finale marathon, penultimate downer from Hell episode fog!


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I realized after I bought the advent GC that I spend way more money on their used bags than on their site.  I love finding a deal (not paying full price) and I love some of their old bags/colors.




Yeah, and that purchasing of but not purchasing with gift cards gives reward points, BUT at least advent was a reasonable boost. I too enjoy a good deal (all but my first MZW from a local boutique have been well discounted used or during sale), but I may use GC for something this spring/summer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Omg I am laughing my *** off at the Monsters Inc reference!  Lollll!   Lizzy will never be the same again!!!
> 
> Thank you for the laugh in the midst of my Mad Men finale marathon, penultimate downer from Hell episode fog!




Just saw your pic - beautiful collection! We are Currant Jane twins!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> [emoji253] Thank you for sharing. Something I really enjoy about you on this forum is how important your family obviously is to you, I can only imagine how important you are to your children and your mother to you.




That is a compliment. Thank you. She was everything; and there are none left like her. [emoji255]


----------



## Pirula

Thank you luvallbags.  That's a great one to be twins on!


----------



## LuvAllBags

So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.

I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.
> 
> I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.




Happy Summer!  I hope you Luv. If not, Nordies has great returns.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.
> 
> I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.




Fun!  I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## BethL

I really like the look of the Lizzie handbag, but my wallet is 8 inches long and I'm afraid it would take over the bag. Any thoughts as to what all you can pack into a Lizzie?


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.
> 
> I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.




[emoji3] Lovely!!! 
I am enjoying my royal Greta, the Royal bags I admire. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I really like the look of the Lizzie handbag, but my wallet is 8 inches long and I'm afraid it would take over the bag. Any thoughts as to what all you can pack into a Lizzie?




I have a Lizzy and can try to pack it with my wallet and other items tonight to see capacity. I will post pics. I have a Kate Spade Lacey wallet, which I think is 8".


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.
> 
> I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.



Royal is great!  Great buy!  Plus the free savoy is awesome too.


----------



## Reba

Lizzy can pack quite a bit. Just grabbed mine, will unload and list:

Main compartment:
Zip around wallet, 8"x 4"
Kate Spade Sunglass case 6"X1.5"
Small Tumi Cosmetic 5" x 2"
Market Purse
Inside front slip=Lodis Audrey Flat Credit Card Case
Inside other front flat slip: Leatherology Small Barrel Shape Pen Case

Front Flat Zip: Small Tissue Pack
Small Wet Wipes
Spare House Key

Front Big Pouch Zip: 
Small Compact
Listerine Pocketpak
Lip Product
Car Key
and typically phone, when not doing silliness like this on it [emoji6]

Back Zip:
A 3 Zip LeSportSac Flat organizer...has various important info that I need to remember, but is better at remembering than my brain is!

Told you...holds quite a bit.

Holds all this...and quite often I also tote along my 9 ounce Swell water bottle in Main Compartment too. Shift things around a bit..it works. Perfect height for this bag if anybody needs one...

The wallet 8" can be placed vertically or horizontally...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.
> 
> I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.




Luvsall!  Is it gone..?  You may have got the last. I don't see it on the site.. Fit of insanity? Or premonition? Divine intervention? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mariposa08

If you could pick one color for mzw to reissue, what would you pick?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The small sutton in the baby pink color!! I've been begging them to release that again!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> If you could pick one color for mzw to reissue, what would you pick?




I don't follow rules very well; I am going to pick two. Currant, I loved and waited a little too long. And about 4 years ago they did a beautiful dark Navy with Gold hardware. I had it in Alice. Loved. Alice bothered my shoulder a bit and I sold it; but that particular Navy was beautiful.


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Lizzy can pack quite a bit. Just grabbed mine, will unload and list:
> 
> Main compartment:
> Zip around wallet, 8"x 4"
> Kate Spade Sunglass case 6"X1.5"
> Small Tumi Cosmetic 5" x 2"
> Market Purse
> Inside front slip=Lodis Audrey Flat Credit Card Case
> Inside other front flat slip: Leatherology Small Barrel Shape Pen Case
> 
> Front Flat Zip: Small Tissue Pack
> Small Wet Wipes
> Spare House Key
> 
> Front Big Pouch Zip:
> Small Compact
> Listerine Pocketpak
> Lip Product
> Car Key
> and typically phone, when not doing silliness like this on it [emoji6]
> 
> Back Zip:
> A 3 Zip LeSportSac Flat organizer...has various important info that I need to remember, but is better at remembering than my brain is!
> 
> Told you...holds quite a bit.
> 
> Holds all this...and quite often I also tote along my 9 ounce Swell water bottle in Main Compartment too. Shift things around a bit..it works. Perfect height for this bag if anybody needs one...
> 
> The wallet 8" can be placed vertically or horizontally...


Wow, it does hold a lot. Thanks for the info! VERY helpful!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I don't follow rules very well; I am going to pick two. Currant, I loved and waited a little too long. And about 4 years ago they did a beautiful dark Navy with Gold hardware. I had it in Alice. Loved. Alice bothered my shoulder a bit and I sold it; but that particular Navy was beautiful.



haha I didn't even post my pick because I'm not sure I could pick just one either.

Peacock comes to mind first.  But I would also love to see Azalea again.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Prussian blue bedford


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> If you could pick one color for mzw to reissue, what would you pick?




Azalea. Hands down. I so regret not getting an Azalea Jane from Luna Boston before they closed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall!  Is it gone..?  You may have got the last. I don't see it on the site.. Fit of insanity? Or premonition? Divine intervention? [emoji5]&#65039;




Haha - you mean I was lucky for once??


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I don't follow rules very well; I am going to pick two. Currant, I loved and waited a little too long. And about 4 years ago they did a beautiful dark Navy with Gold hardware. I had it in Alice. Loved. Alice bothered my shoulder a bit and I sold it; but that particular Navy was beautiful.




That is my favorite Navy they ever did. I have a Jane and adore it.


----------



## Lanine

I just called MZ Wallace regarding the Memorial Day sale and they said they don't have Memorial Day sales, that the next sale would be in July. Is this correct? Did they have a Memorial Day sale last year? I'm really confused.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I just called MZ Wallace regarding the Memorial Day sale and they said they don't have Memorial Day sales, that the next sale would be in July. Is this correct? Did they have a Memorial Day sale last year? I'm really confused.



ugh I hate that they aren't consistent with information.  Yes they usually have a sale around the end of May and I've already heard they are having one this year as well.  I guess we will see.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> ugh I hate that they aren't consistent with information.  Yes they usually have a sale around the end of May and I've already heard they are having one this year as well.  I guess we will see.



Thank you mariposa for reassuring me. I didn't want to wait until July so I'm relieved.


----------



## Lanine

I called the main MZ Wallace customer service number this time instead of the store and they confirmed the Memorial Day sale at the end of May. Whew!! Not sure what's wrong with the people at the store...


----------



## Reba

Last year..,,


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I called the main MZ Wallace customer service number this time instead of the store and they confirmed the Memorial Day sale at the end of May. Whew!! Not sure what's wrong with the people at the store...



oh good! Happy to hear that!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I think im safe for this sale currently there isnt anything that I have my eye on..I dont like any of their new bags and im not really a fan of their spring colors. The only thing i wanted was my Clove Hayley which I got during the egg hunt. I am patiently waiting tho for their pre fall and fall colors..


----------



## Pirula

I may still go for that Flax Georgie, if it's available and the discount is inspirational enough.  Didn't know about the sale so thanks Lanine and Mariposa!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did someone here snag the Ruby Paige that was on ebay ever so briefly today? I hope so!

There is a nwt Berry Penny on there now. Not my auction.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I so love that ruby color its so pretty and im in love with my ruby Paige love that bag


----------



## mbaldino

Reba said:


> Lizzy can pack quite a bit. Just grabbed mine, will unload and list:
> 
> Main compartment:
> Zip around wallet, 8"x 4"
> Kate Spade Sunglass case 6"X1.5"
> Small Tumi Cosmetic 5" x 2"
> Market Purse
> Inside front slip=Lodis Audrey Flat Credit Card Case
> Inside other front flat slip: Leatherology Small Barrel Shape Pen Case
> 
> Front Flat Zip: Small Tissue Pack
> Small Wet Wipes
> Spare House Key
> 
> Front Big Pouch Zip:
> Small Compact
> Listerine Pocketpak
> Lip Product
> Car Key
> and typically phone, when not doing silliness like this on it [emoji6]
> 
> Back Zip:
> A 3 Zip LeSportSac Flat organizer...has various important info that I need to remember, but is better at remembering than my brain is!
> 
> Told you...holds quite a bit.
> 
> Holds all this...and quite often I also tote along my 9 ounce Swell water bottle in Main Compartment too. Shift things around a bit..it works. Perfect height for this bag if anybody needs one...
> 
> The wallet 8" can be placed vertically or horizontally...




I would looooove to see a picture of this please!
Lizzy is on my list.


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> I would looooove to see a picture of this please!
> Lizzy is on my list.




Pic of what exactly?  Bag packed? Interior? Or my pile of cr@"!


----------



## dcooney4

reba said:


> pic of what exactly?  Bag packed? Interior? Or my pile of cr@"!



lol


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> I would looooove to see a picture of this please!
> Lizzy is on my list.




Interior...with 9 ounce Swell




Front pockets..




Back zip slim pocket...




...don't judge on that LeSportsac pattern...he looks like my Mini Schnauzer, Kipper...


----------



## Pirula

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!  Kipper!!  puuuuuupppyyyyy.....


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> So last night in a fit of insanity I bought the Royal Paige from Nordstrom. They were still advertising the free gift with purchase, so I am excited. Since I am loving the Paige, Royal will be great for summer.
> 
> I went to my first farmer's market of the season yesterday...the sky was clear and blue...very close to the color of that Paige! It was so nice to be outside buying fresh goodies...last winter was so long, it felt like this season would never come.



Awesome! That's a beautiful shade!


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Interior...with 9 ounce Swell
> 
> View attachment 2996857
> 
> 
> Front pockets..
> 
> View attachment 2996859
> 
> 
> Back zip slim pocket...
> 
> View attachment 2996861
> 
> 
> ...don't judge on that LeSportsac pattern...he looks like my Mini Schnauzer, Kipper...
> 
> View attachment 2996871


Love the photos, very helpful. And LOVE the dog photo too, how cute!


----------



## Pirula

There's a Gunmetal Paige on eBay.  Pretty with red leather accents that have unfortunately been snipped short.  Is it cruise-y/Seattle-y?


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> ...don't judge on that LeSportsac pattern...he looks like my Mini Schnauzer, Kipper...



 oh my heart... thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Interior...with 9 ounce Swell
> 
> View attachment 2996857
> 
> 
> Front pockets..
> 
> View attachment 2996859
> 
> 
> Back zip slim pocket...
> 
> View attachment 2996861
> 
> 
> ...don't judge on that LeSportsac pattern...he looks like my Mini Schnauzer, Kipper...
> 
> View attachment 2996871



I love your dog!


----------



## estrie

Pirula said:


> There's a Gunmetal Paige on eBay.  Pretty with red leather accents that have unfortunately been snipped short.  Is it cruise-y/Seattle-y?



It is really pretty. Having never been on a cruise or to Seattle I feel like a fraud suggesting anything  I take any color anywhere anytime, though, personally. So, yes? 

In my mind, something light and neutral-y would be wonderful for both, like the Stone out right now, or a light blue, or... You know, sorry, I'm going to back to any color, haha. A super bright would be great to cheer everything up. Something dark is workable anywhere. So really... does it speak to you?


----------



## dcooney4

Pirula said:


> There's a Gunmetal Paige on eBay.  Pretty with red leather accents that have unfortunately been snipped short.  Is it cruise-y/Seattle-y?



I have gunmetal lizzy and love the fabric. I use it most in bad weather because it always comes home looking great .


----------



## Pirula

Ha estrie!  I agree!  But my comment is actually more for mbaldino, whose planning a cruise and a trip to Seattle; lucky duck.


----------



## mbaldino

Reba said:


> Interior...with 9 ounce Swell
> 
> View attachment 2996857
> 
> 
> Front pockets..
> 
> View attachment 2996859
> 
> 
> Back zip slim pocket...
> 
> View attachment 2996861
> 
> 
> ...don't judge on that LeSportsac pattern...he looks like my Mini Schnauzer, Kipper...
> 
> View attachment 2996871






Thank you! Your bag is amazing.


----------



## mbaldino

Pirula said:


> Ha estrie!  I agree!  But my comment is actually more for mbaldino, whose planning a cruise and a trip to Seattle; lucky duck.




I'll go check it out now. 

Now I'm trying to think which is better, Lizzy or Paige. 

I had a Hayley last year but it was too bulky. 

I love the double front pockets on the Paige but really need that leather shoulder strap with the Lizzy. 

Why is this so hard?  :-/


----------



## Pirula

I wish I could help, but I have neither since I'm generally not a cross-body lover.  My Penny fits the bill for my rare occasions.   

I can tell you that in my time reading here, and based on my co-worker's experience, the Paige just edges the win by a nose.


----------



## Pirula

There's a Ruby Paige now too!  Is that a different one?  Gosh it's nice...


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> There's a Gunmetal Paige on eBay.  Pretty with red leather accents that have unfortunately been snipped short.  Is it cruise-y/Seattle-y?




Who cut those zipper pulls?  A naughty child?  FYI. This color I think was called Magnet.  Gunmetal was a coated twill fabric. Magnet had the red trim. (I think I am correct on the color name). But I have Gunmetal, so does Dcooney, this is not it.


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> I'll go check it out now.
> 
> Now I'm trying to think which is better, Lizzy or Paige.
> 
> I had a Hayley last year but it was too bulky.
> 
> I love the double front pockets on the Paige but really need that leather shoulder strap with the Lizzy.
> 
> Why is this so hard?  :-/




I don't think you can go wrong. I have 4 Lizzy bags, but I am fairly sure if I had a Paige I would love it too. I really like the comfort of knowing where everything is and I like to switch up colors; my justification for 4 of the same. I also find Lizzy sits comfortably on hip..where Paige is more east/west shape..but small diff..and like I said..I am sure I would enjoy it too. Don't fret too much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> There's a Gunmetal Paige on eBay.  Pretty with red leather accents that have unfortunately been snipped short.  Is it cruise-y/Seattle-y?




I see a Cardamom Paige on there with pretty blue lining. That is cruise-y. Not my auction!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Who cut those zipper pulls?  A naughty child?  FYI. This color I think was called Magnet.  Gunmetal was a coated twill fabric. Magnet had the red trim. (I think I am correct on the color name). But I have Gunmetal, so does Dcooney, this is not it.




Yep...Magnet. Those zipper pulls look terrible! What a shame...the red pulls are so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Interior...with 9 ounce Swell
> 
> View attachment 2996857
> 
> 
> Front pockets..
> 
> View attachment 2996859
> 
> 
> Back zip slim pocket...
> 
> View attachment 2996861
> 
> 
> ...don't judge on that LeSportsac pattern...he looks like my Mini Schnauzer, Kipper...
> 
> View attachment 2996871




Love your dog and the Lizzy! I grew up with a mini Schnauzer, Kiki. They are characters!


----------



## Pirula

It is a HUGE shame. Cardamom much better.  That's really pretty/ cruise-y!

Blimey, if I ever bid on an eBay bag again, I'll come here for advice.   I've done well, but it's crazy how wrong these sellers get it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your dog and the Lizzy! I grew up with a mini Schnauzer, Kiki. They are characters!




Oh they certainly are...King of the Castle...don't tell him that though...that's an insult...surely I meant neighborhood! ..ugh!


----------



## Pirula

Hmmm.  Sounds like my cats.


----------



## mariposa08

Those zipper pulls on that magnet paige are awful


----------



## Pirula

Agreed mariposa, just awful.  What a shame.


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Last year..,,
> 
> View attachment 2996704



Are only certain things on sale for Memorial Day?


----------



## mbaldino

LuvAllBags said:


> I see a Cardamom Paige on there with pretty blue lining. That is cruise-y. Not my auction!




I've been eyeing that cardamom and the ruby Paige. Both look pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Are only certain things on sale for Memorial Day?




Yes, they will put some of the Spring bags on sale and bring back some leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday bags. If you are signed up for emails you will get first notice a day before the sale is live to everyone. The favorite styles go quickly.


----------



## estrie

Pirula said:


> Ha estrie!  I agree!  But my comment is actually more for mbaldino, whose planning a cruise and a trip to Seattle; lucky duck.




D'oh, thanks for the reminder! It all does sound quite enviable.


----------



## estrie

mbaldino said:


> I'll go check it out now.
> 
> Now I'm trying to think which is better, Lizzy or Paige.
> 
> I had a Hayley last year but it was too bulky.
> 
> I love the double front pockets on the Paige but really need that leather shoulder strap with the Lizzy.
> 
> Why is this so hard?  :-/




I always liked the Paige with the strap at its shortest. It's not super short but works well on the shoulder. Unless you are needing the leather rather than the length.


----------



## Reba

That Navy Alice I was speaking of yesterday...that I sold and still miss the color of..there is one up on Ebay if anyone is interested..not my bag; but is that beautiful Navy!


----------



## mbaldino

The Lizzy bag sells quicker on eBay than the Paige it seems.


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> The Lizzy bag sells quicker on eBay than the Paige it seems.




I think it is just a personal preference thing. Both are great.  I will say though. I use my Lizzy bags most often crossbody with just that strap. When I do use the shoulder strap, it's like having a brand new bag. Different look, different style; and very comfortable. Not to mention you can shorten crossbody strap to any length shoulder carry (as you can with Paige too). Just a great versatile bag.


----------



## renza

Does anyone know of an online consigner that takes MZ Wallace? I just can't deal with Ebay, and the woman who used to do my Ebay selling stopped accepting new items last year.


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> Does anyone know of an online consigner that takes MZ Wallace? I just can't deal with Ebay, and the woman who used to do my Ebay selling stopped accepting new items last year.



Join the face book mz wallace lovers group. They sell to each other all the time.


----------



## virginiaboots

BethL said:


> I really like the look of the Lizzie handbag, but my wallet is 8 inches long and I'm afraid it would take over the bag. Any thoughts as to what all you can pack into a Lizzie?



Late to the party but I fit my STUFFED Henry wallet which is huge to begin with (8" long plus pockets on outside), along with a bunch of other stuff (small savoy, medium sized non-MZW pouch, phone) in the main compartment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

There is another Ruby Paige on ebay...not my auction. This one looks like a great deal.


----------



## Pirula

There's a plum one as well.  Adorable and also seems a good deal.


----------



## Pirula

I can't believe there have been no bids on that black Bea.  Sheesh.

Not.  Gonna.  Do.  It.  Nossir.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> I can't believe there have been no bids on that black Bea.  Sheesh.
> 
> Not.  Gonna.  Do.  It.  Nossir.




My guess...a bunch of lurkers..waiting to stomp.


----------



## Pirula

You're probably right, Reba.  That lining is so fab.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What MZs are you all carrying this week? I am still with Clove Paige, accompanied by a bright floral Kate Spade tote for work.  Last week, I paired Paige with a Longchamp tote in dark purple, but felt like switching it up. 

However when my Royal Paige arrives, I will be switching immediately. I am craving brights right now. I think Royal arrives on Wed.


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> What MZs are you all carrying this week? I am still with Clove Paige, accompanied by a bright floral Kate Spade tote for work.  Last week, I paired Paige with a Longchamp tote in dark purple, but felt like switching it up.
> 
> However when my Royal Paige arrives, I will be switching immediately. I am craving brights right now. I think Royal arrives on Wed.



Aqua small metro&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pirula

Still using my new Navy Bea.  One more day tomorrow, then will switch out to something else.


----------



## Reba

I am with you Luvsall, craving brights, and counting on them to lift my spirits...hope you enjoy your Royal Blue as much as I have been...


----------



## Hirisa

I'm still infatuated with my black moto Janie, so that's been my bag of choice lately. This is the first black bag I've worn in a long time, and it has really been refreshing to not give a second thought to whether my bag will coordinate well with my outfit. 

I'll be wearing my new-to-me olive Lizzy come June, as I have some upcoming plans where that bag will be perfect.


----------



## mbaldino

Hirisa said:


> I'm still infatuated with my black moto Janie, so that's been my bag of choice lately. This is the first black bag I've worn in a long time, and it has really been refreshing to not give a second thought to whether my bag will coordinate well with my outfit.
> 
> I'll be wearing my new-to-me olive Lizzy come June, as I have some upcoming plans where that bag will be perfect.




Does your Janie fit well crossbody?


----------



## mariposa08

I usually use bigger bags during the week.  Last week I used pebble Kate.  I need to pick a bag for this week, kind of wishing I had vermillion Kate for a pop of color.

This weekend I used black Paige and gunmetal Hayley


----------



## Reba

^^oh Mariposa..., so pretty..especially with that tassel. Who needs Vermillon...


----------



## Hirisa

mbaldino said:


> Does your Janie fit well crossbody?


In my case no, because I am 1) fat and 2) large breasted, and the extended shoulder strap isn't as long as the ones that come with Hayley, Belle et al. I find it fits perfectly as a shoulder bag or carried satchel style, though.


----------



## Lanine

I have been using my Pebble Alice which is my only MZ bag as of now. Would like a happy color like Vermillion to lift my spirits as well.


----------



## Reba

^^Lanine.., love your Pebble Alice..have always loved Alice; and your charm., reminds me of my dog Kipper..[emoji170]


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> ^^Lanine.., love your Pebble Alice..have always loved Alice; and your charm., reminds me of my dog Kipper..[emoji170]



Thank you Reba! I have always loved mini schnauzers too  They are so adorable with their little distinguished beards


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I usually use bigger bags during the week.  Last week I used pebble Kate.  I need to pick a bag for this week, kind of wishing I had vermillion Kate for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend I used black Paige and gunmetal Hayley




Great bags, Mariposa! I agree...Vermillion looks appealing right now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> I have been using my Pebble Alice which is my only MZ bag as of now. Would like a happy color like Vermillion to lift my spirits as well.




Lovely! Pebble is an iconic MZ color!


----------



## Reba

MZ's 40% off on Nordies


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> MZ's 40% off on Nordies




I Must Not Go And See!


----------



## Reba

Tuuli35 said:


> I Must Not Go And See!




Betcha do [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> I may still go for that Flax Georgie, if it's available and the discount is inspirational enough.  Didn't know about the sale so thanks Lanine and Mariposa!




40% off Flax Georgie on Nordies Pirula...just saying...


----------



## mariposa08

Don't forget e bates.   16% today


----------



## plumaplomb

Ooh I love how elegant flax moto Georgie looks but I know I'd get that beautiful color all stained up.

I kind of can't believe the Janie is already on sale.  Maybe I was late to the arrival of Janie, though.  I really liked it but then I saw it at Nordstrom.  Maybe it was just overstuffed but it just didn't fall well on my body.  It also may be the fact that I am pregnant at the moment.  Does anyone have any modeling pics of Janie?  

My favorite is the Marlena.  I love that blue, too, although black would be best.  I'm going to go to Nordies right now to check it out in person -- see what the function of it is like.  Does anyone have any opinions on the ease of using this backpack?


----------



## Pirula

I am very verrrry tempted.  especially with e bates....shopping cart is full.......

can't pull trigger......hmmmm.....


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> I am very verrrry tempted.  especially with e bates....shopping cart is full.......
> 
> can't pull trigger......hmmmm.....



at least they have easy free returns!  and it's a really good discount-- so if you love it yay and if you don't you can just return without any hassle.


----------



## Pirula

Very true Mariposa.

But I've decided not to.  Not feeling right, which considering it comes out to around $185 when all is said and done, is really saying something.  I have a lovely Eric Javits "squishee" and my sparkley linen Bea to keep me happy in this color/seasonal story for now.

It's okay.  Lucky whomever does get it.  It's a pretty bag!  But I'm good for now.


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Very true Mariposa.
> 
> But I've decided not to.  Not feeling right, which considering it comes out to around $185 when all is said and done, is really saying something.  I have a lovely Eric Javits "squishee" and my sparkley linen Bea to keep me happy in this color/seasonal story for now.
> 
> It's okay.  Lucky whomever does get it.  It's a pretty bag!  But I'm good for now.



I'm feeling the same.  I'm tempted by a couple, but know it's just because it's a sale.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm feeling the same.  I'm tempted by a couple, but know it's just because it's a sale.




Was only really tempted by Paige in that pretty Clove.  Don't have a bag in the brown family right now...but it's gone. Kinda wanted to wait for Fall colors anyway.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Was only really tempted by Paige in that pretty Clove.  Don't have a bag in the brown family right now...but it's gone. Kinda wanted to wait for Fall colors anyway.



If it makes you feel better it wasn't clove that was available. The pic was clove, but when you clicked on it the royal blue was the only option.


----------



## ame

I looked at Nordies and the one I liked was sold out...which is probably good 

Any other good sales going on right now or coming up?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> If it makes you feel better it wasn't clove that was available. The pic was clove, but when you clicked on it the royal blue was the only option.




Earlier this morning they did have Clove..was in my cart for a bit while I mulled it over...then I decided against it.  Later, Clove was gone and the Royal appeared for a bit...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Earlier this morning they did have Clove..was in my cart for a bit while I mulled it over...then I decided against it.  Later, Clove was gone and the Royal appeared for a bit...


''

ah I see.


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Betcha do [emoji6]




Resisting buying the blue Coco tote.


----------



## Reba

Tuuli35 said:


> Resisting buying the blue Coco tote.




Ok...resist if you should..but the Royal is a good blue. I find it very wearable. Not over the top at all. Saturated enough so that it is not garish. Only FYI, resist if you should...


----------



## mbaldino

Are there ever sales at Sandspoint? I have gotten some great deals buying Longchamp there.


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Ok...resist if you should..but the Royal is a good blue. I find it very wearable. Not over the top at all. Saturated enough so that it is not garish. Only FYI, resist if you should...




I really should as my bag purchase limit is full for a moment, just purchased another one last week. It always happens like this.


----------



## Reba

Tuuli35 said:


> I really should as my bag purchase limit is full for a moment, just purchased another one last week. It always happens like this.




Sale Season!


----------



## Hirisa

Oooh, that's a nice sale at Nordstroms. Interesting how most of the discounted bags are newer, or in certain colors only. Like, the black moto Janie is not on sale, but the royal blue is. I might be tempted by the Rome bucket bag, but I have a feeling that I would get annoyed with it quickly. So, sales goggles are OFF. Whew!


----------



## Tuuli35

Reba said:


> Sale Season!




Exactly  So dangerous


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Oooh, that's a nice sale at Nordstroms. Interesting how most of the discounted bags are newer, or in certain colors only. Like, the black moto Janie is not on sale, but the royal blue is. I might be tempted by the Rome bucket bag, but I have a feeling that I would get annoyed with it quickly. So, sales goggles are OFF. Whew!




Had the same thought on that Rome...love the Camo, love the patent trim, red interior, the price...but getting in and out of it...have only had one bucket bag..didn't get much use...even though looked great...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Had the same thought on that Rome...love the Camo, love the patent trim, red interior, the price...but getting in and out of it...have only had one bucket bag..didn't get much use...even though looked great...


Thank you! It feels good to have my instincts confirmed!  

Bucket bags can be really cute, but my main concern is utility/ease of use. I get all hot and bothered by good interior organization, and the idea of going back to a black hole bag (even one with six interior pockets) makes me wince a little.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Thank you! It feels good to have my instincts confirmed!
> 
> Bucket bags can be really cute, but my main concern is utility/ease of use. I get all hot and bothered by good interior organization, and the idea of going back to a black hole bag (even one with six interior pockets) makes me wince a little.




Yup...I like my MZ's first and foremost because of organization, lightweight and ease of use...bit of an OCD nerd when it comes to that stuff...then comes looks.  So bucket bag ain't making the cut no matter how pretty that pattern/patent leather is!


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> My guess...a bunch of lurkers..waiting to stomp.




So you were right Reba, there were several bids on the black Bea and it sold for around $170.  Someone got a great deal on a classic bag.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> So you were right Reba, there were several bids on the black Bea and it sold for around $170.  Someone got a great deal on a classic bag.




I saw that. I am always afraid that it will look beautiful, but will reek of smoke.., I know there are lots of great deals to be had; I have sold some of them!   Just always figure I will be the unlucky one.  I am too [emoji215]


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> I am with you Luvsall, craving brights, and counting on them to lift my spirits...hope you enjoy your Royal Blue as much as I have been...
> 
> View attachment 2999244



That looks nice! Is it REALLY bright or no?


----------



## ame

Lanine said:


> I contacted MZ Wallace about the upcoming Dawn color and he said it is a true navy color. They haven't finalized all the styles in this color yet but definitely Lizzy.



Me again! Any ETA on when this will be released?


----------



## Pirula

tomorrow's lovely...  Can anyone ID the color?  It's glazed linen, sparkley with a metallic bronze leather trim/handles and a gorgeous orange satin lining.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> That looks nice! Is it REALLY bright or no?




No, I don't think too bright. Very saturated, so a deep Royal. Very wearable. Bought for Summer, but I see myself wearing on and off all year.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> No, I don't think too bright. Very saturated, so a deep Royal. Very wearable. Bought for Summer, but I see myself wearing on and off all year.



That might work well for me. I tend to go navy, and I was waiting to see when the new "dawn" shade that's supposed to be a navy color was going to be out in a Lizzy. But if Royal could be a nice deeper sapphire blue, that might work. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> That might work well for me. I tend to go navy, and I was waiting to see when the new "dawn" shade that's supposed to be a navy color was going to be out in a Lizzy. But if Royal could be a nice deeper sapphire blue, that might work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Your welcome...that picture is true.  Some pics online, Nordies, MZ, are a little harsh. That one of mine you commented on is pretty much true.


----------



## Lanine

ame said:


> Me again! Any ETA on when this will be released?



I believe sometime in the summer either July or August. He said it is a true navy so definately darker than royal blue.


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Your welcome...that picture is true.  Some pics online, Nordies, MZ, are a little harsh. That one of mine you commented on is pretty much true.




I'm glad you said that and posted your pic, it's almost garish on the MZW site and Nordie's.  It's a shame, you'd think MZW would try to keep color true on their website.  No doubt my screen is part of the problem.


----------



## Hirisa

Pirula said:


> I'm glad you said that and posted your pic, it's almost garish on the MZW site and Nordie's.  It's a shame, you'd think MZW would try to keep color true on their website.  No doubt my screen is part of the problem.


The eternal MZW dilemma is figuring out if the color on the website is the color of the actual bag. I finally ended up running a monitor calibration tool to make sure I was seeing colors as accurately as possible. It kind of helped, but not completely.


----------



## renza

Is anyone getting the royal blue Janie from the Nordstrom sale? That bag is adorable in that color!


----------



## dcooney4

renza said:


> Is anyone getting the royal blue Janie from the Nordstrom sale? That bag is adorable in that color!



I went there today but the janie is much smaller then I thought. Too small for me but I am quite tall . I was hoping it was kara's size. I finally saw the flax color and it is very light but also very beautiful.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Your welcome...that picture is true.  Some pics online, Nordies, MZ, are a little harsh. That one of mine you commented on is pretty much true.



Thank you! Maybe I'll order and see what I think in person. I can return if it's too bright. 



Lanine said:


> I believe sometime in the summer either July or August. He said it is a true navy so definately darker than royal blue.




Ok later than I anticipated then. Thanks!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Thank you! Maybe I'll order and see what I think in person. I can return if it's too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok later than I anticipated then. Thanks!




Maybe wait to see what is on Sale for Memorial Day Sale right?  Would hate for you to order, and then have it discounted only days later. Good luck...


----------



## dhall8vn

renza said:


> Is anyone getting the royal blue Janie from the Nordstrom sale? That bag is adorable in that color!




I got one from the FOTH sale!


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Maybe wait to see what is on Sale for Memorial Day Sale right?  Would hate for you to order, and then have it discounted only days later. Good luck...



That's, right now, my plan. Hopefully a Royal is included and is not final sale. I just don't want it to be a bright blue color that draws attention to the bag, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> That's, right now, my plan. Hopefully a Royal is included and is not final sale. I just don't want it to be a bright blue color that draws attention to the bag, if that makes any sense.




If you are looking for a fade in the background neutral...maybe not your color though. It's versatile..but it's still got some pop. The new Stone?  I have a Gunmetal color, a similar gray, that I truly wear more than basic black. Find that color to be season less. Or Royal...but does have some pop...


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> If you are looking for a fade in the background neutral...maybe not your color though. It's versatile..but it's still got some pop. The new Stone?  I have a Gunmetal color, a similar gray, that I truly wear more than basic black. Find that color to be season less. Or Royal...but does have some pop...



I was concerned Royal may have too much pop. Gray and Black are two colors I almost never wear. I have a few charcoal tshirts and one cardigan, but I own literally nothing black clothingwise. Not even a coat. I dont even think I own any brown stuff...except maybe A sweater...? I am a pale, pasty redhead and those just don't do much for me colorwise, so my main "dark" is navy.  I wear that to funerals as though it was black. 

I just need to hold out, I guess. Thanks!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I was concerned Royal may have too much pop. Gray and Black are two colors I almost never wear. I have a few charcoal tshirts and one cardigan, but I own literally nothing black clothingwise. Not even a coat. I dont even think I own any brown stuff...except maybe A sweater...? I am a pale, pasty redhead and those just don't do much for me colorwise, so my main "dark" is navy.  I wear that to funerals as though it was black.
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to hold out, I guess. Thanks!




I hear they are doing a version of hunter green...someone on here was mentioning...for Fall. Green on a redhead, beautiful combo. By the way, I have put in a request to comeback in my next lifetime as a redhead...jealous.


----------



## ame

I do wear green a LOT. Shade selection with redheads is important so you don't look like a leprechaun.


----------



## mariposa08

new stuff on the mzw site


----------



## mariposa08

Love the pink lava and the begonia, but nothing I need/want.  I was really hoping for the savoys to be reissued, but no luck on that I guess.


----------



## Reba

Love that Pink Lava...do you think there will be more styles to come??


----------



## mariposa08

I don't know.  The look book has a begonia Capri so maybe there is more to come in pink lava too.


----------



## Reba

Poppy and Paloma seem to be somewhat like Alice and Little Alice


----------



## Reba

I hope more of both Begonia and that Pink Lava!  Maybe a Nordstrom exclusive too!  A girl can dream...


----------



## Reba

Mariposa, this may be the Ingrid wallet I finally break down and buy...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa, this may be the Ingrid wallet I finally break down and buy...



I love the pink lava Ingrid!  Too bad I have three Ingrids now.  lol.  Need to sell one and definitely not buy another.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I am not loving any of the new stuff except Pink Lava, and I dont need any of those styles. Maybe I will do a Small Ines. Bummed!

Why do we need both Stone and Slate??
Continued to be disappointed. 

Hoping for more Begonia options soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

On a happy note, Royal Paige comes today and I will be asking Nordies to price adjust since they went on sale 5 days later. Will post pics!

Picked up a Royal Marlena for one of my very best friends from Nordies sale...having shipped directly to her. Wish I could see her face when she opens it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I love the pink lava Ingrid!  Too bad I have three Ingrids now.  lol.  Need to sell one and definitely not buy another.




Me too, but alas Ingrid did not work for me. Maybe Mae would?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> On a happy note, Royal Paige comes today and I will be asking Nordies to price adjust since they went on sale 5 days later. Will post pics!
> 
> Picked up a Royal Marlena for one of my very best friends from Nordies sale...having shipped directly to her. Wish I could see her face when she opens it!




Was going to mention to you to get that price adjusted!  And yes, post pics!  Lucky friend!    I think we are all hoping for more releases of pretty new colors, but in old styles.


----------



## Pirula

Sigh.  The begonia is gorgeous.  In a classic bag please.

If they're trying to get me to buy their lame new styles by only using the cool colors on them, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Hirisa

Hm. I don't hate the Capri bag, and I'm always down for a nice minimalistic design like the Olympia, but Etsy has me covered for bags like these, for a quarter of the price. The colors are very pretty, but none of them will complement the colors I prefer wearing. My wallet is safe again.

On the positive side, I love their model. She looks chic as heck!


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Sigh.  The begonia is gorgeous.  In a classic bag please.
> 
> If they're trying to get me to buy their lame new styles by only using the cool colors on them, it's not going to happen.




Ditto. I fell for it with Chelsea and its still unused 7 months later.


----------



## Hirisa

Pirula said:


> Sigh.  The begonia is gorgeous.  In a classic bag please.
> 
> If they're trying to get me to buy their lame new styles by only using the cool colors on them, it's not going to happen.


Perfectly stated. 

Plus, I've been looking for a new wallet for the past few months, and a Begonia Ingrid would have been amazing. The lava print is pretty, but just really not my style at all.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im deff not intrested in any of their new arrivals but omg  I love those nice chunky zipper pulls on the new style bag(Poppy, Paloma) I like these metal zipper pulls so much better than the leather tabs one. it makes the bag look more rich and expensive


----------



## missmiu

Hi ladies, I still have a 25 off 150 coupon code from the egg hunt if anyone wants to use it.  Expires tomorrow. PM me if you want it.

*edit* code claimed


----------



## mariposa08

missmiu said:


> Hi ladies, I still have a 25 off 150 coupon code from the egg hunt if anyone wants to use it.  Expires tomorrow. PM me if you want it.



I think they may be tied to your email, but I would love to try if you aren't going to use it.


----------



## missmiu

mariposa08 said:


> I think they may be tied to your email, but I would love to try if you aren't going to use it.




I think anyone can use it. Give it a shot. I PMed you. Happy shopping!

*edit - so we tested it out and found it was non-transferrable. That sucks. They should really look into changing that. They would have had extra business! I'm not even going to use my code!


----------



## LuvAllBags

So....[emoji15][emoji58]...my Royal Paige arrived and has to go back. It arrived completely missing one of the front zipper pulls. Also, no free cosmetic case. I apparently missed the fine print that the free case only comes with $300+ purchases...and Paige is $295...boo. Bad experience all around. I emailed them my disappointment and ordered a new one at the sale price. We'll see if it arrives whole. If not, I will take it as a sign that it's not meant to be.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So....[emoji15][emoji58]...my Royal Paige arrived and has to go back. It arrived completely missing one of the front zipper pulls. Also, no free cosmetic case. I apparently missed the fine print that the free case only comes with $300+ purchases...and Paige is $295...boo. Bad experience all around. I emailed them my disappointment and ordered a new one at the sale price. We'll see if it arrives whole. If not, I will take it as a sign that it's not meant to be.




That stinks. I saw that $300 fine print..but thought they were not sticklers like MZ themselves. $295 plus tax should be close enough.   Ugh. Hope you end up happy.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> So....[emoji15][emoji58]...my Royal Paige arrived and has to go back. It arrived completely missing one of the front zipper pulls. Also, no free cosmetic case. I apparently missed the fine print that the free case only comes with $300+ purchases...and Paige is $295...boo. Bad experience all around. I emailed them my disappointment and ordered a new one at the sale price. We'll see if it arrives whole. If not, I will take it as a sign that it's not meant to be.


oh no missing zipper pull how did that happen!? 
Hopefully ur new one will be in perfect condition


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> oh no missing zipper pull how did that happen!?
> Hopefully ur new one will be in perfect condition




I hope so too. It was fulfilled from a store and clearly the associate did not check the bag before shipping it. The zipper pull wasn't even in the box, so it fell off in store, most likely. It will probably end up at a Nordie's Rack somewhere! 

In all my years buying MZ, this is my first damaged bag. Not a bad track record! Just disappointed because I was so excited to use it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I hope so too. It was fulfilled from a store and clearly the associate did not check the bag before shipping it. The zipper pull wasn't even in the box, so it fell off in store, most likely. It will probably end up at a Nordie's Rack somewhere!
> 
> In all my years buying MZ, this is my first damaged bag. Not a bad track record! Just disappointed because I was so excited to use it.




I received a water damaged bag from Nordies this Winter. So disappointed.


----------



## Pirula

Jeez that's disappointing.  What the hell Nordstrom?  I guess mistakes happen.  Sheesh.  So sorry it was a disappointment.  Fingers crossed for round deux.   Did you like the color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I received a water damaged bag from Nordies this Winter. So disappointed.




Wow - that's terrible! The year before last, I received a Kate Spade bag from them with a big pen mark across the outside back...also fulfilled from a store.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Jeez that's disappointing.  What the hell Nordstrom?  I guess mistakes happen.  Sheesh.  So sorry it was a disappointment.  Fingers crossed for round deux.   Did you like the color?




Yes! I love the color. Hoping the replacement works out!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow - that's terrible! The year before last, I received a Kate Spade bag from them with a big pen mark across the outside back...also fulfilled from a store.




Mine was also store fulfillment. Bad sign for the last few available. That is how I lost my Bordeaux Lizzy. [emoji22]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Mine was also store fulfillment. Bad sign for the last few available. That is how I lost my Bordeaux Lizzy. [emoji22]




They must be sloppy with in-store fulfillment. I haven't had any issues with clothes that have come from store fulfillment, but now several bag problems. Too bad, as Nordies is wonderful otherwise.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> They must be sloppy with in-store fulfillment. I haven't had any issues with clothes that have come from store fulfillment, but now several bag problems. Too bad, as Nordies is wonderful otherwise.




Agreed. Huge Nordies fan.


----------



## ame

LuvAllBags said:


> They must be sloppy with in-store fulfillment. I haven't had any issues with clothes that have come from store fulfillment, but now several bag problems. Too bad, as Nordies is wonderful otherwise.



Usually I am all for them, it's still my favorite store. But the sloppy instore fulfillment and damaged merch has become my experience. Makeup and jeans/pants so far have been mostly ok, but I just ordered and returned a MbMJ that was too big, and came with a MASSIVE scrape on the front. I didn't even open the plastic bag it was wrapped inside with the big sticker sealing it. The girl at my store when I returned it said "why in the hell was this even shipped out. Unacceptable." She refunded me and damaged it out. The last pair of jeans I ordered had clearly been altered before they were returned. 

I have complained a lot to them lately about fulfillment, just in general. I refuse to put samples in my orders that contain beauty, because they will literally ship you a giant box with ONE SAMPLE in it. Really? Just skip the sample for chrissake!  It is not worth it.

I am going to see what happens with sales this weekend and hopefully a Lizzy pops up that meets my color needs. If not, Ill hold out for Navy.


----------



## Lanine

Hi everyone! I am trying to decide whether to get the Vermillion Daisy or the Mocha Clara. I want a medium sized bag since the Lizzy unfortunately was a bit too small for me since I carry my son's archery stuff in my bag. Does anyone have either bags and can comment on which one would be a better fit? I'm really tempted to get the Vermillion Daisy off Nordstrom right now but not sure if I should wait for the MZ Wallace sale for the Clara. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to decide whether to get the Vermillion Daisy or the Mocha Clara. I want a medium sized bag since the Lizzy unfortunately was a bit too small for me since I carry my son's archery stuff in my bag. Does anyone have either bags and can comment on which one would be a better fit? I'm really tempted to get the Vermillion Daisy off Nordstrom right now but not sure if I should wait for the MZ Wallace sale for the Clara. Thanks in advance!


I dont have the Daisy or Clara but how about the Hayley thats like a medium size bag that ur can carry either on ur shoulder or crossbody if u like Paige its a bigger version of it


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> I dont have the Daisy or Clara but how about the Hayley thats like a medium size bag that ur can carry either on ur shoulder or crossbody if u like Paige its a bigger version of it



Thanks Tua for your suggestion! I was considering hayley but I really wanted silver hardware. If hayley was in either vermillion or mocha I would definately get it but there are hardly any hayley bags in the new colors


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to decide whether to get the Vermillion Daisy or the Mocha Clara. I want a medium sized bag since the Lizzy unfortunately was a bit too small for me since I carry my son's archery stuff in my bag. Does anyone have either bags and can comment on which one would be a better fit? I'm really tempted to get the Vermillion Daisy off Nordstrom right now but not sure if I should wait for the MZ Wallace sale for the Clara. Thanks in advance!




Don't have either but I would focus on measurements...the Clara is really short in height...you may have a hard time getting certain things into it. If helpful, there is a pic on pics only thread of someone holding a Clara for size reference.


----------



## Reba

Black Moto Lizzy is 40% off on Nordies..?...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Black Moto Lizzy is 40% off on Nordies..?...




Great deal. Kind of wish it was the black camo like the pic but shouldn't buy another Lizzy snyway.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to decide whether to get the Vermillion Daisy or the Mocha Clara. I want a medium sized bag since the Lizzy unfortunately was a bit too small for me since I carry my son's archery stuff in my bag. Does anyone have either bags and can comment on which one would be a better fit? I'm really tempted to get the Vermillion Daisy off Nordstrom right now but not sure if I should wait for the MZ Wallace sale for the Clara. Thanks in advance!




What stuff do you need to carry? Never tried Daisy but Clara is a nice small/ medium bag.


----------



## mariposa08

Clara pics


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Great deal. Kind of wish it was the black camo like the pic but shouldn't buy another Lizzy snyway.




I wish it was Camo too...I wonder if Sale is in error because of pic. They think they are putting Camo on sale?  Weird that they would put Black Moto on 40%


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I wish it was Camo too...I wonder if Sale is in error because of pic. They think they are putting Camo on sale?  Weird that they would put Black Moto on 40%




Unless Lizzy is being discontinued &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Dildar

Nice bag! I like it.


----------



## dcooney4

Where is this sale? I'm confused!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Where is this sale? I'm confused!





Nordstrom site. Moto Lizzy. http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mz-wallace-lizzy-nylon-satchel/3653298?origin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Love your Clara Mariposa!  I have a bag almost same color as Mocha Clara...wish they would come out with a different color. I have almost given up on wishing for the classics in pretty colors though. You haven't heard any good rumors about old styles coming back have you...via Facebook chat?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Love your Clara Mariposa!  I have a bag almost same color as Mocha Clara...wish they would come out with a different color. I have almost given up on wishing for the classics in pretty colors though. You haven't heard any good rumors about old styles coming back have you...via Facebook chat?





Thank you. I wanted juniper Clara for so long but then when I got her I never used her so I traded her to someone else. Im not a hand carry person and because of the shape Clara wasn't a favorite cross body either. She's like a little bowling bag which doesn't sit against the body that well. Love juniper though and those tassels were amazing.

No good rumors through the grapevine.  I've heard there is a bag like Lizzy coming which does make me wonder if Lizzy is going.


----------



## Reba

The bag like Lizzy, is that the Capri?


----------



## mariposa08

I don't think so but I dont think a name was given. I thought it was going to be later and in the dark blue coming. I might be remembering wrong though.


----------



## Reba

So weird..watching this unique brand morph into an everyday looking brand...their bags look more and more like everybody else's...Tumi, LeSportsac, etc. I keep waiting for them to snap out of it...


----------



## mariposa08

I keep wondering if they were bought out


----------



## Reba

Palette Lizzy up now on Nordies too...40% off


----------



## virginiaboots

Reba said:


> Don't have either but I would focus on measurements...the Clara is really short in height...you may have a hard time getting certain things into it. If helpful, there is a pic on pics only thread of someone holding a Clara for size reference.



Also, I think you're looking at Kara, not Clara on Nordstrom.  Mariposa's photo was of a Clara, which, if I am not mistaken, is bigger than Kara. Very confusing.


----------



## virginiaboots

Reba said:


> I wish it was Camo too...I wonder if Sale is in error because of pic. They think they are putting Camo on sale?  Weird that they would put Black Moto on 40%



Hi - I just did Live Chat w/Nordstrom to see if that Lizzy is camo or moto - it's moto - they say they don't have any other colors.  It IS on sale for $207.  Great deal on black moto!


----------



## mbaldino

Reba said:


> I wish it was Camo too...I wonder if Sale is in error because of pic. They think they are putting Camo on sale?  Weird that they would put Black Moto on 40%




Erg! I just bought a black used Lizzy on eBay for the same price. It hasn't arrived yet. I could've had a new one for the same price!!!


----------



## charleneh328

They just released Lizzy in stone so not sure if it is being discontinued or not. That's a great price in black moto though. Very tempting.


----------



## plumaplomb

OH GOD!  ENABLERS!  I just purchased the moto Lizzy.  AHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Reba

virginiaboots said:


> Also, I think you're looking at Kara, not Clara on Nordstrom.  Mariposa's photo was of a Clara, which, if I am not mistaken, is bigger than Kara. Very confusing.




I was referring to the Clara bag not Kara. Ravenangel had a model pic on pics only thread.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> OH GOD!  ENABLERS!  I just purchased the moto Lizzy.  AHHH!!!!!!





The price is great, Lizzy is great, and moto is great! Enjoy!!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> OH GOD!  ENABLERS!  I just purchased the moto Lizzy.  AHHH!!!!!!




Great price for great bag...


----------



## mariposa08

charleneh328 said:


> They just released Lizzy in stone so not sure if it is being discontinued or not. That's a great price in black moto though. Very tempting.






Oh good point about stone just being released.


----------



## virginiaboots

Reba said:


> I was referring to the Clara bag not Kara. Ravenangel had a model pic on pics only thread.



Oh sorry, Reba! I thought I was replying to Lanine, who was asking about the ones on Nordstrom, which are Kara!


----------



## mariposa08

virginiaboots said:


> Oh sorry, Reba! I thought I was replying to Lanine, who was asking about the ones on Nordstrom, which are Kara!





She mentioned daisy at Nordstrom or waiting for mocha Clara from Mzw site.


----------



## virginiaboots

Lanine said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to decide whether to get the Vermillion Daisy or the Mocha Clara. I want a medium sized bag since the Lizzy unfortunately was a bit too small for me since I carry my son's archery stuff in my bag. Does anyone have either bags and can comment on which one would be a better fit? I'm really tempted to get the Vermillion Daisy off Nordstrom right now but not sure if I should wait for the MZ Wallace sale for the Clara. Thanks in advance!



Never mind, I got confused about where you were looking... please excuse me and disregard all of my posts about Kara/Clara. Can't figure out how to delete altogether.

:shame::shame:


----------



## dcooney4

I would have bought the camo lizzy if I did not already have moto lizzy that I paid a lot more for.


----------



## Reba

virginiaboots said:


> Never mind, I got confused about where you were looking... please excuse me and disregard all of my posts about Kara/Clara. Can't figure out how to delete altogether.
> 
> :shame::shame:




Silly...[emoji255]


----------



## Reba

Bought my Black Moto from an online Chicago store going out of business sale...30% off...this  is even better...!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Bought my Black Moto from an online Chicago store going out of business sale...30% off...this  is even better...!!!




I love the moto bags, but I keep telling myself two lizzies is enough


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love the moto bags, but I keep telling myself two lizzies is enough




Probably...is my mainstay bag though...like your Hayley.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Probably...is my mainstay bag though...like your Hayley.




You know Hayley has become my travel bag and the bag for the zoo, but otherwise I've started using more shoulder bags during the week.


----------



## Lanine

Thanks so much for everyone who replied! I'm starting to think the daisy and mocha might be too small. I still carry my kids stuff like change of clothes and snacks and sometimes workbooks and iPad so I probably need to go with something bigger like Hayley or Jane. Flax is just too light for me and I really wanted silver hardware. I might have to just scour eBay for some old colors.

Off topic but does anyone know when MZ Wallace's sample sale will happen again? I know the last one was in 2012 and I thought it occurred every 2 years?


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> Thanks so much for everyone who replied! I'm starting to think the daisy and mocha might be too small. I still carry my kids stuff like change of clothes and snacks and sometimes workbooks and iPad so I probably need to go with something bigger like Hayley or Jane. Flax is just too light for me and I really wanted silver hardware. I might have to just scour eBay for some old colors.
> 
> Off topic but does anyone know when MZ Wallace's sample sale will happen again? I know the last one was in 2012 and I thought it occurred every 2 years?




For those things I like Jane or Kate.


----------



## ame

Dang it. I put that black MZ Wallace Lizzy in my cart to check it out in person and it sold out before I could complete checkout


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> For those things I like Jane or Kate.



Do you think the Jane or Kate will be too big on me since I'm only 5'2? I was thinking the Jane tote also since I've heard it's a bit smaller than the Jane. Awhile back I purchased the Coral Jane but my sister said it looked way too big on me so I gave it away to my mother in law. It was a stiff twill material so it didn't slouch as much as the nylon bags so I'm hoping the nylon will give more and not look as boxy on me?


----------



## ame

Oh they ordered for me. At least I can check it out in person. I might not want black but it's something I can examine the bag with anyway.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> Do you think the Jane or Kate will be too big on me since I'm only 5'2? I was thinking the Jane tote also since I've heard it's a bit smaller than the Jane. Awhile back I purchased the Coral Jane but my sister said it looked way too big on me so I gave it away to my mother in law. It was a stiff twill material so it didn't slouch as much as the nylon bags so I'm hoping the nylon will give more and not look as boxy on me?



I'm 5'2 as well so I don't think it's too big.  I guess it depends on how you like your bags though.  I have a mod pic with Jane, let me find it.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> I'm 5'2 as well so I don't think it's too big.  I guess it depends on how you like your bags though.  I have a mod pic with Jane, let me find it.



Thanks so much Mariposa! That would be really helpful. I actually have always liked big bags even before I had my kids. Kind of like my shield when I go out into the world


----------



## mariposa08

Jane and Kate


----------



## mariposa08

Here is Belle in case you are curious


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> You know Hayley has become my travel bag and the bag for the zoo, but otherwise I've started using more shoulder bags during the week.




Oh, I see..good for you..they look beautiful on you. Nice collection. And nice collection of tassels..I love my bag ornaments!  Too fun. Let's hope MZ doesn't sell out, go away or give up on our faves..,then how will I de-stress? [emoji4][emoji164]


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> Here is Belle in case you are curious



Thank you so much for posting these pictures! The bags look great on you - not too big at all especially the Jane. I love that color too, so pretty! I'm definitely going to get a Jane now.


----------



## Pirula

I agree Lanine, the Jane is perfect proportion-wise.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh, I see..good for you..they look beautiful on you. Nice collection. And nice collection of tassels..I love my bag ornaments!  Too fun. Let's hope MZ doesn't sell out, go away or give up on our faves..,then how will I de-stress? [emoji4][emoji164]




I know.    Sale season and nothing to buy.  booo.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> Thank you so much for posting these pictures! The bags look great on you - not too big at all especially the Jane. I love that color too, so pretty! I'm definitely going to get a Jane now.



Happy to help!  Hope you find the perfect Jane!


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> I know.    Sale season and nothing to buy.  booo.




Seriously man....


----------



## LuvAllBags

I don't think Lizzy is being discontinued...but who knows what they are doing these days.

I forgot to mention that Marlena is coming in a navy and a green print of some sort later in the summer. The navy is probably Dawn.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Do you think the Jane or Kate will be too big on me since I'm only 5'2? I was thinking the Jane tote also since I've heard it's a bit smaller than the Jane. Awhile back I purchased the Coral Jane but my sister said it looked way too big on me so I gave it away to my mother in law. It was a stiff twill material so it didn't slouch as much as the nylon bags so I'm hoping the nylon will give more and not look as boxy on me?




I am 5'2" and don't find Jane to be too big. It is my favorite style because it holds soooo much but never gets heavy. I have 8 Janes, which is completely embarrassing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Jane and Kate




Thanks for the pics! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; for Berry Jane!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I am 5'2" and don't find Jane to be too big. It is my favorite style because it holds soooo much but never gets heavy. I have 8 Janes, which is completely embarrassing.




oh what colors are your Janes?  Do you like Jane more than Frankie?


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> I am 5'2" and don't find Jane to be too big. It is my favorite style because it holds soooo much but never gets heavy. I have 8 Janes, which is completely embarrassing.



I think it's never embarrassing to own things that make you happy! I am kicking myself for not getting the Bordeaux Jane when it was on sale. That was such a gorgeous color. Now it's only available full price at muse ten and adornments jewelry. I don't know if I can bring myself to pay full price. I called MZ Wallace and there will be no Bordeaux color during the Memorial Day sale unfortunately. They completely sold out


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I think it's never embarrassing to own things that make you happy! I am kicking myself for not getting the Bordeaux Jane when it was on sale. That was such a gorgeous color. Now it's only available full price at muse ten and adornments jewelry. I don't know if I can bring myself to pay full price. I called MZ Wallace and there will be no Bordeaux color during the Memorial Day sale unfortunately. They completely sold out



I hope you find a color you love.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> I think it's never embarrassing to own things that make you happy! I am kicking myself for not getting the Bordeaux Jane when it was on sale. That was such a gorgeous color. Now it's only available full price at muse ten and adornments jewelry. I don't know if I can bring myself to pay full price. I called MZ Wallace and there will be no Bordeaux color during the Memorial Day sale unfortunately. They completely sold out




Bummer...was kinda hoping for some Bordeaux stockroom stash too.., my Bordeaux bag from Nordstrom was damaged and then it was too late to replace..  Maybe they will come out with a great version of Currant/Bordeaux etc. this Fall.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am 5'2" and don't find Jane to be too big. It is my favorite style because it holds soooo much but never gets heavy. I have 8 Janes, which is completely embarrassing.




Certainly ain't gonna find any critics in this group...[emoji13]...8 of same bag...sounds perfectly sane to me!!


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> Bummer...was kinda hoping for some Bordeaux stockroom stash too.., my Bordeaux bag from Nordstrom was damaged and then it was too late to replace..  Maybe they will come out with a great version of Currant/Bordeaux etc. this Fall.



I'm sorry you received a damaged bag. That's awful you couldn't replace it. Bordeaux was such a popular color and sold out everywhere it seems. I think Ruby is a beautiful rich color too. Maybe they will have some Ruby during the sale. They seem to have so many repeats in the gray colors. I wish they would do some repeats of the deep wine colors too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I am 5'2" and don't find Jane to be too big. It is my favorite style because it holds soooo much but never gets heavy. I have 8 Janes, which is completely embarrassing.


8 Janes wow! It only makes me think how many MZs you have all together I have 7 mzw bags and Im starting to think thats too much but I want 2 more and Im done(i think)


----------



## mariposa08

Check this out

http://www.mzwallace.com/search/kamo


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/search/kamo




Didn't work for me..what was it?


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Didn't work for me..what was it?




Never mind...got it..,interesting..but, again, bad bag choices...like the tassel..but steep for a tassel..[emoji15]


----------



## mariposa08

Yeah the prices are high and I definitely don't need any of those things.  

I have the Ankara Ava that I got off ebay recently so I'm all set for patterns like this.


----------



## Reba

I like it though..pretty...would maybe if in a bag choice that made sense for me...like that it is different...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> oh what colors are your Janes?  Do you like Jane more than Frankie?




Let's see if I can do this from memory:

Flax - will probably sell. I like it but don't love it, even with the dressy trim and hardware. 

Anthracite - pretty but not a necessity with black. 

Black - a wardrobe staple.

Navy - my first and still fave. This is that dark navy with gold hw from 3-4 years ago. They have never done a better navy since, IMO. 

Berry - [emoji173]&#65039; Love the color. Always get a ton of compliments. 

Moss - eh. Like the color but not a necessity. 

Currant - [emoji173]&#65039; Amazing color. A keeper forever. Would love to find a few more EUC bags in this color. 

Bordeaux - also have a Frankie and Lizzy, so this could go if needed. Love the color and has silver hw. 

I love both Jane and Frankie equally [emoji4]. Frankie is awesome because it is truly pocket heaven. Jane is so much lighter on the shoulder though, and I am truly amazed at what Jane fits. It is my absolute favorite travel purse because of its combo of lightness and capacity.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Let's see if I can do this from memory:
> 
> Flax - will probably sell. I like it but don't love it, even with the dressy trim and hardware.
> 
> Anthracite - pretty but not a necessity with black.
> 
> Black - a wardrobe staple.
> 
> Navy - my first and still fave. This is that dark navy with gold hw from 3-4 years ago. They have never done a better navy since, IMO.
> 
> Berry - [emoji173]&#65039; Love the color. Always get a ton of compliments.
> 
> Moss - eh. Like the color but not a necessity.
> 
> Currant - [emoji173]&#65039; Amazing color. A keeper forever. Would love to find a few more EUC bags in this color.
> 
> Bordeaux - also have a Frankie and Lizzy, so this could go if needed. Love the color and has silver hw.
> 
> I love both Jane and Frankie equally [emoji4]. Frankie is awesome because it is truly pocket heaven. Jane is so much lighter on the shoulder though, and I am truly amazed at what Jane fits. It is my absolute favorite travel purse because of its combo of lightness and capacity.




Nice collection...would like to steal away your Currant and a Frankie or two...[emoji57]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Let's see if I can do this from memory:
> 
> Flax - will probably sell. I like it but don't love it, even with the dressy trim and hardware.
> 
> Anthracite - pretty but not a necessity with black.
> 
> Black - a wardrobe staple.
> 
> Navy - my first and still fave. This is that dark navy with gold hw from 3-4 years ago. They have never done a better navy since, IMO.
> 
> Berry - [emoji173]&#65039; Love the color. Always get a ton of compliments.
> 
> Moss - eh. Like the color but not a necessity.
> 
> Currant - [emoji173]&#65039; Amazing color. A keeper forever. Would love to find a few more EUC bags in this color.
> 
> Bordeaux - also have a Frankie and Lizzy, so this could go if needed. Love the color and has silver hw.
> 
> I love both Jane and Frankie equally [emoji4]. Frankie is awesome because it is truly pocket heaven. Jane is so much lighter on the shoulder though, and I am truly amazed at what Jane fits. It is my absolute favorite travel purse because of its combo of lightness and capacity.



You have great colors in there.  I've seen that Navy in person on a Hayley, but I don't think I've ever seen a Jane in it pop up anywhere.  Your anthracite could come live with me. lol.  I have berry and plum in Jane so a neutral is what I need.  I can only hope they will do something like that this year.


----------



## BethL

I think the new print is cute! I also like the bag pictured in begonia in a new style, "Capri". Per MZW CS it should be online next week. Wonder if more pre fall will be online next week too? Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> I think the new print is cute! I also like the bag pictured in begonia in a new style, "Capri". Per MZW CS it should be online next week. Wonder if more pre fall will be online next week too? Anyone else hear anything?




Looks cute, but will have to see details..not sure if it has as much organization as Paige or Lizzy offer in same size... And, a little more ordinary looking...miss the pleating.


----------



## Hirisa

Tiny sale on a few MZWs at Von Maur online. Not affiliated/do know know Von Maur personally/etc etc and so forth.


----------



## Hirisa

I like the Kamo print- the outside, at least. Very Clare Vivier. The inside has me squinting to see where everything goes. However, I am not a fan of tassels or bag bling, especially not at that price.


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Let's see if I can do this from memory:
> 
> Flax - will probably sell. I like it but don't love it, even with the dressy trim and hardware.
> 
> Anthracite - pretty but not a necessity with black.
> 
> Black - a wardrobe staple.
> 
> Navy - my first and still fave. This is that dark navy with gold hw from 3-4 years ago. They have never done a better navy since, IMO.
> 
> Berry - [emoji173]&#65039; Love the color. Always get a ton of compliments.
> 
> Moss - eh. Like the color but not a necessity.
> 
> Currant - [emoji173]&#65039; Amazing color. A keeper forever. Would love to find a few more EUC bags in this color.
> 
> Bordeaux - also have a Frankie and Lizzy, so this could go if needed. Love the color and has silver hw.
> 
> I love both Jane and Frankie equally [emoji4]. Frankie is awesome because it is truly pocket heaven. Jane is so much lighter on the shoulder though, and I am truly amazed at what Jane fits. It is my absolute favorite travel purse because of its combo of lightness and capacity.



Please let me know if you decide to sell any of your Bordeaux bags! I saw a Berry Jane on Jestjewels recently but it sold out pretty fast. Love your collection


----------



## ame

Will the Memorial Day sale start prior to this weekend or is that a one-day only kind of thing?


----------



## mothbeast

I like the new colors and patterns but not any of the recent flat puff styles. It's like their style and Tumis are converging which is weird and not at all what I want from either of them.

I looked at my old email and last year First Call was on the 28th which was after Memorial Day. I recall that it went for a few days. I see other sale emails from July 1 and last call Aug 31. I can't tell if these were seperate sales or if the section was up that long.


----------



## Reba

mothbeast said:


> I like the new colors and patterns but not any of the recent flat puff styles. It's like their style and Tumis are converging which is weird and not at all what I want from either of them.
> 
> I looked at my old email and last year First Call was on the 28th which was after Memorial Day. I recall that it went for a few days. I see other sale emails from July 1 and last call Aug 31. I can't tell if these were seperate sales or if the section was up that long.




Even the new "Capri" is a name shared with a Tumi bag..ugh.


----------



## mariposa08

mothbeast said:


> I like the new colors and patterns but not any of the recent flat puff styles. It's like their style and Tumis are converging which is weird and not at all what I want from either of them.
> 
> I looked at my old email and last year First Call was on the 28th which was after Memorial Day. I recall that it went for a few days. I see other sale emails from July 1 and last call Aug 31. I can't tell if these were seperate sales or if the section was up that long.



I may be remembering wrong, but I thought the sale stayed up, but they added new stuff on those other dates.


----------



## mariposa08

From Flat of the Hill


----------



## Pirula

Is that Begonia?  It looked richer on the MZW site.  It's lovely but the bag is not for me, alas.


----------



## mariposa08

Here's another look at these bags
http://www.shoptiques.com/products/mz_wallace-sienna-tote

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/mz_wallace-capri-tote


----------



## Reba

They are pretty in Begonia, but they are not MZ special.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> They are pretty in Begonia, but they are not MZ special.



That's how I feel.  They are kind of cute, but I wouldn't spend $300+ on them.


----------



## Pirula

Nope.  The color is really beautiful though.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Nope.  The color is really beautiful though.




They saved that color for cheaper construction bags...my guess.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im really liking the new Sienna(the bigger one?) would love to get the blck or begonia in sale


----------



## Hirisa

I'm getting such a Tumi and Lo & Sons vibe from these latest designs. I'll be waiting to see what the "old" MZW designs look like in the new colors.

re: that Shoptiques link. Are MZWs really made in the USA as it says? I thought they were all "imported."


----------



## Pirula

Hirisa said:


> re: that Shoptiques link. Are MZWs really made in the USA as it says? I thought they were all "imported."




All mine are "imported."


----------



## mariposa08

Hirisa said:


> I'm getting such a Tumi and Lo & Sons vibe from these latest designs. I'll be waiting to see what the "old" MZW designs look like in the new colors.
> 
> re: that Shoptiques link. Are MZWs really made in the USA as it says? I thought they were all "imported."



I think the website is wrong.


----------



## mbaldino

So, my new to me Lizzy came in today. I won a nice black one off of eBay. I love it. The leather handle is so soft, much softer than my Hayley ever was.  
I was wondering what the side loops are for? The ones below where the straps clip onto.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks!


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> So, my new to me Lizzy came in today. I won a nice black one off of eBay. I love it. The leather handle is so soft, much softer than my Hayley ever was.
> I was wondering what the side loops are for? The ones below where the straps clip onto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003931
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Just decoration. Added interest.  Load it up. You will appreciate this bag the more you use it.


----------



## mbaldino

So far I love it way more than my Hayley. I carried that one for only a couple months. 

I am already thinking of my next bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Never mind...got it..,interesting..but, again, bad bag choices...like the tassel..but steep for a tassel..[emoji15]




Agree! Like the tassel but geez...pricey.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> You have great colors in there.  I've seen that Navy in person on a Hayley, but I don't think I've ever seen a Jane in it pop up anywhere.  Your anthracite could come live with me. lol.  I have berry and plum in Jane so a neutral is what I need.  I can only hope they will do something like that this year.




Thanks! Yes, hoping for more neutrals in classic styles!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nice collection...would like to steal away your Currant and a Frankie or two...[emoji57]




Thanks...Janes are definitely my favorite!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I may be remembering wrong, but I thought the sale stayed up, but they added new stuff on those other dates.




Yep, it was up all summer, with styles added along the way.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> From Flat of the Hill




Now this I like!


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah the prices are high and I definitely don't need any of those things.
> 
> I have the Ankara Ava that I got off ebay recently so I'm all set for patterns like this.



This is on the MZW site? For some reason I can't find it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbaldino said:


> So, my new to me Lizzy came in today. I won a nice black one off of eBay. I love it. The leather handle is so soft, much softer than my Hayley ever was.
> I was wondering what the side loops are for? The ones below where the straps clip onto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003931
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Congrats!


----------



## Reba

Bloomingdales has some MZ's on Sale, then there is an additional 20% off Sale items...not to be a shopping enabler..just saying.,

Those of you who got Black Moto Lizzy from Nordstrom on Sale the other day, good grab. It's back on site, but at full price!  Yeah for grabbing when you did.  [emoji322]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats!




LuvAll, did you get your replacement Paige yet?  Hoping that works out.  You need that Royal bag for the Holiday weekend!


----------



## Reba

2 things on Bloomies that catch my eye..Cosmic Chelsea Tote, love print, but don't really need...and Baby Jane in that pretty Flax...love too, but am too afraid of such a light color..good deal though [emoji16]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAll, did you get your replacement Paige yet?  Hoping that works out.  You need that Royal bag for the Holiday weekend!




Looks like it will arrive today. Will update tonight! I agree - was hoping it would come for holiday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> 2 things on Bloomies that catch my eye..Cosmic Chelsea Tote, love print, but don't really need...and Baby Jane in that pretty Flax...love too, but am too afraid of such a light color..good deal though [emoji16]




Agree...I am selling Flax Jane because the lightness is just too much stress. Lol. First world problems. 

I like Cosmic but think I am drawn to the Lava print more. I may decide to get Lava Chelsea and exit my Midnight Chelsea. I know Midnight is far more practical though. And I do adore the color. It was one of my fave colors from 2014. But one Chelsea is it for me...I don't need more than one large tote, especially since it has only one exterior pocket.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Here's another look at these bags
> http://www.shoptiques.com/products/mz_wallace-sienna-tote
> 
> http://www.shoptiques.com/products/mz_wallace-capri-tote




The more I look, the more I know that larger hobo will be mine in Begonia. I have been searching for the right hobo to no avail...most dont have enough pockets. I also LOVE the multiple (3!!) strap options on this. I will probably unload my Rome and get this instead. I prefer the zip top to Rome's drawstring, which annoys me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy Friday! I soooo need this weekend break. I am carrying black Jane today. Hoping to be carrying Royal Paige tomorrow!

What are you carrying?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy Friday! I soooo need this weekend break. I am carrying black Jane today. Hoping to be carrying Royal Paige tomorrow!
> 
> What are you carrying?




Still in my Royal Lizzy...haven't changed all week, unlike me...loving color for this time of year..and will keep using throughout Holiday weekend! [emoji631]


----------



## mbaldino

It's my first day in my  black Lizzy.

Loving it so far.


----------



## Hirisa

Carrying olive Lizzy here this week! Loving the comfy strap and informal shape, and that beautiful rose-gold hardware.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Bloomingdales has some MZ's on Sale, then there is an additional 20% off Sale items...not to be a shopping enabler..just saying.,
> 
> Those of you who got Black Moto Lizzy from Nordstrom on Sale the other day, good grab. It's back on site, but at full price!  Yeah for grabbing when you did.  [emoji322]


Crap, I shouldn't have looked! They have the Pippa in Papaya on sale...


----------



## ame

oh my god really?! I am glad I got it then! I may not KEEP it but I am glad I jumped.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> The more I look, the more I know that larger hobo will be mine in Begonia. I have been searching for the right hobo to no avail...most dont have enough pockets. I also LOVE the multiple (3!!) strap options on this. I will probably unload my Rome and get this instead. I prefer the zip top to Rome's drawstring, which annoys me.


I like that larger hobo too I have my eye on it. not sure if I want black or begonia


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Crap, I shouldn't have looked! They have the Pippa in Papaya on sale...




Sorry...the Jungle is pretty too...


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Sorry...the Jungle is pretty too...


It is, but I don't think I would really reach for a green purse.

I caved on the papaya Pippa.   e bates is 10% for Bloomingdales so how I could stop myself?


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> It is, but I don't think I would really reach for a green purse.
> 
> I caved on the papaya Pippa.   e bates is 10% for Bloomingdales so how I could stop myself?




Oh yeah!  Take a pic and tell us what you think after you get it. I like the color, in my Papaya small Sutton. Fun, and goes with quite a bit. Hope you love.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Carrying olive Lizzy here this week! Loving the comfy strap and informal shape, and that beautiful rose-gold hardware.




Rose gold hardware is the best. So pretty and glides so super smooth...


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Oh yeah!  Take a pic and tell us what you think after you get it. I like the color, in my Papaya small Sutton. Fun, and goes with quite a bit. Hope you love.


Will do.


----------



## plumaplomb

I need opinions!  Should I keep my black moto Lizzy or my smoke Mia?  I can't afford to keep both (the moto was a total impulse purchase, but I love that I can wear it two different ways).  Help me decide?


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> I need opinions!  Should I keep my black moto Lizzy or my smoke Mia?  I can't afford to keep both (the moto was a total impulse purchase, but I love that I can wear it two different ways).  Help me decide?



My vote goes to moto Lizzy.


----------



## dcooney4

plumaplomb said:


> I need opinions!  Should I keep my black moto Lizzy or my smoke Mia?  I can't afford to keep both (the moto was a total impulse purchase, but I love that I can wear it two different ways).  Help me decide?


Lizzy !


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I need opinions!  Should I keep my black moto Lizzy or my smoke Mia?  I can't afford to keep both (the moto was a total impulse purchase, but I love that I can wear it two different ways).  Help me decide?




Keep Lizzy.  More versatile.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Crap, I shouldn't have looked! They have the Pippa in Papaya on sale...




Congrats!!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I need opinions!  Should I keep my black moto Lizzy or my smoke Mia?  I can't afford to keep both (the moto was a total impulse purchase, but I love that I can wear it two different ways).  Help me decide?




Lizzy is so versatile, you got a great deal on a great basic color...I think you would regret not keeping. My vote, my fave - Lizzy!


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow, Lizzy it is.  Thanks, guys!  *off to snip the tag*


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Wow, Lizzy it is.  Thanks, guys!  *off to snip the tag*




[emoji4]


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Wow, Lizzy it is.  Thanks, guys!  *off to snip the tag*




Hope you love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Royal Paige arrived and it's great. Seems to have come from the fulfillment center, not a store. Glad it worked out this time around. Love the color, perfect for summer. She's a keeper! I don't have anything else like it, color-wise. I like the bright blue in this little bag size.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal Paige arrived and it's great. Seems to have come from the fulfillment center, not a store. Glad it worked out this time around. Love the color, perfect for summer. She's a keeper! I don't have anything else like it, color-wise. I like the bright blue in this little bag size.




That's great!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal Paige arrived and it's great. Seems to have come from the fulfillment center, not a store. Glad it worked out this time around. Love the color, perfect for summer. She's a keeper! I don't have anything else like it, color-wise. I like the bright blue in this little bag size.




So glad. When you have a chance this weekend, snap a pic. I would love to see it in Paige for real. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Reba

I realize people sell their bags for all different reasons; want a change in their own collection, second thought on how many they really need, etc.   But, sometimes I think you can read between the lines on ebay..., and if the style is brand new and it has been "carried only a few times" there might be an issue with the style.... Have been noticing lots of Rome bags and Daisy bags that fit this bill.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So glad. When you have a chance this weekend, snap a pic. I would love to see it in Paige for real. Enjoy your weekend.




[emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I realize people sell their bags for all different reasons; want a change in their own collection, second thought on how many they really need, etc.   But, sometimes I think you can read between the lines on ebay..., and if the style is brand new and it has been "carried only a few times" there might be an issue with the style.... Have been noticing lots of Rome bags and Daisy bags that fit this bill.




Agree. I saw Daisy in person. It is small and just eh. I got a Rome via ebay to try the style...it is very floppy. The key to a bucket bag not driving you crazy is that it stands up on its own, like the M. Gavriels do. Otherwise, IMO, they are super annoying. With the tiny front pocket and floppiness, I do not love it. I will say that it is comfy to carry. Very nice balance, hangs nicely, not too heavy. But rooting around in it drives me crazy.


----------



## Reba

Ooh..Paige is looking pretty!  So glad to see she came to you with all her wrappings this time. It is such a nice color.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3005639




really love this!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I realize people sell their bags for all different reasons; want a change in their own collection, second thought on how many they really need, etc.   But, sometimes I think you can read between the lines on ebay..., and if the style is brand new and it has been "carried only a few times" there might be an issue with the style.... Have been noticing lots of Rome bags and Daisy bags that fit this bill.




With Rome I think people want to try the bucket style since it's trending right now, but then when they get it the lack of zipper, the big black hole, and the lack of pockets just don't do it for them especially if they are mzw regulars.  At least that's what I've told myself when I've looked at Rome.


----------



## ame

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3005639



That is lovely!


----------



## makn808

I'm probably the minority...ordered an aqua Daisy from bloomies to try. I'm hoping the color is nice and bright with the silver hw. And I love that it doesn't have the new mzw name tag on the outside. Bloomies current sale+bonus ******, no tax and free ship/returns made it an easy decision. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'm probably the minority...ordered an aqua Daisy from bloomies to try. I'm hoping the color is nice and bright with the silver hw. And I love that it doesn't have the new mzw name tag on the outside. Bloomies current sale+bonus ******, no tax and free ship/returns made it an easy decision. &#55357;&#56841;




I actually have been intrigued by Daisy..especially around egg hunt time, when forced to look at all the bags soooo many times ha ha. The shoulder strap drop looks comfy, and the bag size not overwhelming. Love that color for fun Summer too. I was just wondering in my previous post if the shape was working for people or not. A few have popped up pretty quickly on resale. But, that could be for any number of individual reasons. Let us know what you think after you receive. You got a great deal!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I actually have been intrigued by Daisy..especially around egg hunt time, when forced to look at all the bags soooo many times ha ha. The shoulder strap drop looks comfy, and the bag size not overwhelming. Love that color for fun Summer too. I was just wondering in my previous post if the shape was working for people or not. A few have popped up pretty quickly on resale. But, that could be for any number of individual reasons. Let us know what you think after you receive. You got a great deal!



Reba! Me too. It's kind of Alice-esque, more east west. Those long flat straps look so soft and easy wearing. I did see them on the bay too, luckily the bloomies price was way lower. I had a couple of Alices, sold them recently. I've been carrying a darker camo bag and have been craving something bright and summery! Will post a review when she arrives!


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3005639




Lovely!!


----------



## mothbeast

Reba said:


> I realize people sell their bags for all different reasons; want a change in their own collection, second thought on how many they really need, etc.   But, sometimes I think you can read between the lines on ebay..., and if the style is brand new and it has been "carried only a few times" there might be an issue with the style.... Have been noticing lots of Rome bags and Daisy bags that fit this bill.



I think I recall a review of the Daisy being too small for someone - visually it looks like it's the size of the Kara but because it dips in the center it's smaller. Also I think the main MZW photos of it are heavily styled.  I don't think it's going to have that  hexagonal shape - the sides making a point - when you actually put things in it.


----------



## makn808

It would be interesting if the sides stayed out, but I'm sure you're right mothbeast, it'll likely be more rectangular. I'm hoping it ends up being bigger than Paige and Lizzy but smaller than Hayley. And lighter. For some reason, Hayley always carries heavy for me. The color just makes me smile. If begonia had silver hw, I'd be all over it.  Oh, and if they didn't add that darned name tag. Boo.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3005639



Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> With Rome I think people want to try the bucket style since it's trending right now, but then when they get it the lack of zipper, the big black hole, and the lack of pockets just don't do it for them especially if they are mzw regulars.  At least that's what I've told myself when I've looked at Rome.




Yep - that sums up my experience exactly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm probably the minority...ordered an aqua Daisy from bloomies to try. I'm hoping the color is nice and bright with the silver hw. And I love that it doesn't have the new mzw name tag on the outside. Bloomies current sale+bonus ******, no tax and free ship/returns made it an easy decision. &#55357;&#56841;




Congrats! Please post pics and let us know how you like it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..Paige is looking pretty!  So glad to see she came to you with all her wrappings this time. It is such a nice color.







mariposa08 said:


> really love this!







ame said:


> That is lovely!







Pirula said:


> Lovely!!







dcooney4 said:


> Love it!




Thanks, everyone! Carried her today...love the color.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, everyone! Carried her today...love the color.



Luv, so happy you're pleased with royal. I ordered a Paige from the nordies sale but it's just too small. Such a shame since royal is amazing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, so happy you're pleased with royal. I ordered a Paige from the nordies sale but it's just too small. Such a shame since royal is amazing!




Yes, Paige is small. It's too small for everyday use, but makes a perfect weekend bag. I need a Jane or Frankie for everyday. I tried using a Paige plus a tote, but it seemed silly to carry two bags when I can just carry one. 

I am liking royal so much, I am now *somewhat* regretting not getting royal Eliza. Maybe she will pop up on sale. However I am still holding out hope for Fall color Janes, even though it seems unlikely. [emoji15]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, Paige is small. It's too small for everyday use, but makes a perfect weekend bag. I need a Jane or Frankie for everyday. I tried using a Paige plus a tote, but it seemed silly to carry two bags when I can just carry one.
> 
> I am liking royal so much, I am now *somewhat* regretting not getting royal Eliza. Maybe she will pop up on sale. However I am still holding out hope for Fall color Janes, even though it seems unlikely. [emoji15]




Royal did not photograph well on websites. In real life is so much better. But, you are right, let's hope the best for Fall...


----------



## dcooney4

Fall is my favorite  for bag colors!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Fall is my favorite  for bag colors!




Me too!  Let's just hope they do great colors on great classic styles and make us all happy [emoji4]


----------



## bagsncakes

Is there a chance I can find the Lizzy in Bordeaux somewhere ? Or in plum or currant.. I'm desperately looking for any of these darker colors in this style. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Royal did not photograph well on websites. In real life is so much better. But, you are right, let's hope the best for Fall...





dcooney4 said:


> Fall is my favorite  for bag colors!



Fall tends to also be my favorite. I like Navy, which IMO should be year round, but Navy and camel tends to hit Fall and those are my go-to.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariamshah said:


> Is there a chance I can find the Lizzy in Bordeaux somewhere ? Or in plum or currant.. I'm desperately looking for any of these darker colors in this style. Any help will be appreciated




I recently got a Bordeaux Lizzy on ebay. It was advertised as Currant but was actually Bordeaux. It had clearly come from a Nordie's or Bloomie's sale table. They do come around, so keep checking the resale sites. Lizzy did not come in Plum, I don't think...but it did come in Currant. Best of luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> Fall tends to also be my favorite. I like Navy, which IMO should be year round, but Navy and camel tends to hit Fall and those are my go-to.




Agree. Love my Navy Jane. Tiger Eye is a great camel, but I don't like any of the styles.


----------



## Reba

Mariamshah said:


> Is there a chance I can find the Lizzy in Bordeaux somewhere ? Or in plum or currant.. I'm desperately looking for any of these darker colors in this style. Any help will be appreciated




Adornments Fine Jewelry website online says it has Bordeaux Lizzy..full price...


----------



## mariposa08

Mariamshah said:


> Is there a chance I can find the Lizzy in Bordeaux somewhere ? Or in plum or currant.. I'm desperately looking for any of these darker colors in this style. Any help will be appreciated



Do you mind paying full price?

adornments has bordeaux.  I've ordered from them once and all went well.

http://www.adornmentsfinejewelry.com/store/search/results?q=mz+wallace

opps Reba already posted that.  Should have read the full thread.


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Adornments Fine Jewelry website online says it has Bordeaux Lizzy..full price...







mariposa08 said:


> Do you mind paying full price?
> 
> adornments has bordeaux.  I've ordered from them once and all went well.
> 
> http://www.adornmentsfinejewelry.com/store/search/results?q=mz+wallace
> 
> opps Reba already posted that.  Should have read the full thread.




Thank you girls. I am an Australian and full price in USD converted to Australian dollars plus a lot of shipping,will probably be too much. Around $600. Where as I can get this in black from Bloomingdales for $400 including shipping with a 20% off code.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you girls. I am an Australian and full price in USD converted to Australian dollars plus a lot of shipping,will probably be too much. Around $600. Where as I can get this in black from Bloomingdales for $400 including shipping with a 20% off code.




True...and the MZ sale, which should be coming up soon, may have a dark colored Lizzy. Unfortunately though that is hard to predict and the classic styles in dark colors go FAST during their rare sales.


----------



## mariposa08

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you girls. I am an Australian and full price in USD converted to Australian dollars plus a lot of shipping,will probably be too much. Around $600. Where as I can get this in black from Bloomingdales for $400 including shipping with a 20% off code.



ah that stinks.  The black moto lizzy is really nice looking if you do decide to go that way.  I had one that I sold and sort of regret it because it was such a nice little black bag.


----------



## bagsncakes

Ok, so I went ahead and bought the Paige and Hayley from Fashionbarnshop.com. I have never heard of them before and I am totally freaking out. Also because the prices were too good to be true. Anyone knows anything about them?? Please help


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariamshah said:


> Ok, so I went ahead and bought the Paige and Hayley from Fashionbarnshop.com. I have never heard of them before and I am totally freaking out. Also because the prices were too good to be true. Anyone knows anything about them?? Please help




Never heard of them. Hope it works out! Let us know.


----------



## virginiaboots

makn808 said:


> It would be interesting if the sides stayed out, but I'm sure you're right mothbeast, it'll likely be more rectangular. I'm hoping it ends up being bigger than Paige and Lizzy but smaller than Hayley. And lighter. For some reason, Hayley always carries heavy for me. The color just makes me smile. If begonia had silver hw, I'd be all over it.  Oh, and if they didn't add that darned name tag. Boo.


Hi - I actually bought the aquamarine Daisy during the egg hunt, NOT at a great discount, because I just couldn't resist the color (which is darker than pictured above) and I needed something cheerful.  I knew it would go on sale around now, but I did it anyway. Having carried it for a while, I'd say it's definitely bigger than Lizzy (and Paige, I think, but I've never carried Paige) and smaller than Hayley.  It's not bigger enough to put too much more in, but it holds that one more thing that I can't get into Lizzy.  It's not the best MZW design ever, but it's a great medium satchel and the bright colors are fun.  I'd buy it again at the current low prices (e.g, at Bloomies with the extra 20% off, or when it hits 50% off during summer MZW sale), I think, but definitely not at full price.  Also, the sides do not stick out like the photos.  And, the shoulder handles are kind of annoying with the cross body strap, which could be a deal-breaker for some.  I do like the handles a lot - they're delicate but flat and a little longer than many shoulder straps, which works well for me. (I'm 5' 7" for reference.)  Hope this helps!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So I carried my Plum Baby Jane today and I think I'm a lil over this style. the bag is a lil too small for me even tho I'm pretty petite so I was thinking of selling my other baby Jane in grey which sits unused in my closet I just don't want to regret it down the road


----------



## tickedoffchick

Hi ladies! I have a question about the "texture" of the Oxford nylon in the Metro and Sutton bags. I bought a medium Metro Tote in garnet last month at Nordstrom Rack, worn and refurbished according to the tag (but it seems brand new). Didn't use it yet. Then about a week ago I found a large Sutton in black, which is my go-to color, also at the Rack, also worn and refurbished. The Sutton's nylon seemed softer, and the bag didn't seem as "springy" as the Metro tote. I wonder if this is just because of the different colors/styles or if the Sutton was used quite a bit before it was returned? It doesn't seem like it was washed or dry cleaned, which would probably discolor the leather trim a little, right? I'm trying to decide which one to keep; leaning toward the Sutton for practicality of a cross-body, but the garnet pink is pretty. Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> So I carried my Plum Baby Jane today and I think I'm a lil over this style. the bag is a lil too small for me even tho I'm pretty petite so I was thinking of selling my other baby Jane in grey which sits unused in my closet I just don't want to regret it down the road




Maybe sell one and keep the other for a while to see if you are really over it? I understand your thoughts on Baby Jane. I tried to like it but it's just too small. The Paige ended up being a good small bag for me. I use a Jane all week, and have been using Paige on the weekends.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tickedoffchick said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question about the "texture" of the Oxford nylon in the Metro and Sutton bags. I bought a medium Metro Tote in garnet last month at Nordstrom Rack, worn and refurbished according to the tag (but it seems brand new). Didn't use it yet. Then about a week ago I found a large Sutton in black, which is my go-to color, also at the Rack, also worn and refurbished. The Sutton's nylon seemed softer, and the bag didn't seem as "springy" as the Metro tote. I wonder if this is just because of the different colors/styles or if the Sutton was used quite a bit before it was returned? It doesn't seem like it was washed or dry cleaned, which would probably discolor the leather trim a little, right? I'm trying to decide which one to keep; leaning toward the Sutton for practicality of a cross-body, but the garnet pink is pretty. Thoughts? Advice?




Some bags from the Metro line, which Sutton is a part, have different textures. Texture and springiness varies with the color or print. I think the leather would have been discolored if the bag had been washed. Both are great choices, but the Sutton would certainly be incredibly versatile!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Changed into my Berry Jane for this week. I always forget how much I love this bag until I use it again.


----------



## tickedoffchick

LuvAllBags said:


> Some bags from the Metro line, which Sutton is a part, have different textures. Texture and springiness varies with the color or print. I think the leather would have been discolored if the bag had been washed. Both are great choices, but the Sutton would certainly be incredibly versatile!


Thanks -- I'm definitely leaning toward the Sutton, just because I already have a couple of shoulder totes and the cross-body would be more useful for travel. They are pretty much the same size except when the Sutton is cinched down.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Changed into my Berry Jane for this week. I always forget how much I love this bag until I use it again.




I need a Berry Jane.  [emoji2]. Or Begonia!


----------



## mariposa08

tickedoffchick said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question about the "texture" of the Oxford nylon in the Metro and Sutton bags. I bought a medium Metro Tote in garnet last month at Nordstrom Rack, worn and refurbished according to the tag (but it seems brand new). Didn't use it yet. Then about a week ago I found a large Sutton in black, which is my go-to color, also at the Rack, also worn and refurbished. The Sutton's nylon seemed softer, and the bag didn't seem as "springy" as the Metro tote. I wonder if this is just because of the different colors/styles or if the Sutton was used quite a bit before it was returned? It doesn't seem like it was washed or dry cleaned, which would probably discolor the leather trim a little, right? I'm trying to decide which one to keep; leaning toward the Sutton for practicality of a cross-body, but the garnet pink is pretty. Thoughts? Advice?




The garnet is part of the metallic metros they did this year which made them a little stiffer.  I have the garnet and steel metallic as well as other regular texture metros.


----------



## makn808

Mariamshah said:


> Is there a chance I can find the Lizzy in Bordeaux somewhere ? Or in plum or currant.. I'm desperately looking for any of these darker colors in this style. Any help will be appreciated



Looks like there is a Bordeaux lizzy on the bay right now...not my listing. Good luck!


----------



## makn808

virginiaboots said:


> Hi - I actually bought the aquamarine Daisy during the egg hunt, NOT at a great discount, because I just couldn't resist the color (which is darker than pictured above) and I needed something cheerful.  I knew it would go on sale around now, but I did it anyway. Having carried it for a while, I'd say it's definitely bigger than Lizzy (and Paige, I think, but I've never carried Paige) and smaller than Hayley.  It's not bigger enough to put too much more in, but it holds that one more thing that I can't get into Lizzy.  It's not the best MZW design ever, but it's a great medium satchel and the bright colors are fun.  I'd buy it again at the current low prices (e.g, at Bloomies with the extra 20% off, or when it hits 50% off during summer MZW sale), I think, but definitely not at full price.  Also, the sides do not stick out like the photos.  And, the shoulder handles are kind of annoying with the cross body strap, which could be a deal-breaker for some.  I do like the handles a lot - they're delicate but flat and a little longer than many shoulder straps, which works well for me. (I'm 5' 7" for reference.)  Hope this helps!



That is an awesome review VB! Thank you so much. When I first saw Daisy, the one quirk I could see were the handles when using the cb strap...they looked like loopy ears dangling below the bag bottom. I'll have to see this irl and decide. The color is so pretty, and I love me a generous flat strap. Thank you again VB!


----------



## mariposa08

If you've seen vermillion in real life, what did you think of it? Trying to decide if I should go for Verm. Kate. Thanks


----------



## virginiaboots

makn808 said:


> That is an awesome review VB! Thank you so much. When I first saw Daisy, the one quirk I could see were the handles when using the cb strap...they looked like loopy ears dangling below the bag bottom. I'll have to see this irl and decide. The color is so pretty, and I love me a generous flat strap. Thank you again VB!




Happy to help! Hope you like her!


----------



## tickedoffchick

mariposa08 said:


> The garnet is part of the metallic metros they did this year which made them a little stiffer.  I have the garnet and steel metallic as well as other regular texture metros.


Thanks - I thought that might be the case because I also tried one of the color block Metros and it was soft. This one feels floppier but probably it's because of the extra hardware on the sides.


----------



## mariposa08

tickedoffchick said:


> Thanks - I thought that might be the case because I also tried one of the color block Metros and it was soft. This one feels floppier but probably it's because of the extra hardware on the sides.



Sutton is slouchier than the metros. Definitely a more casual look to it


----------



## bagsncakes

makn808 said:


> Looks like there is a Bordeaux lizzy on the bay right now...not my listing. Good luck!




Thanx but I can't see. Can u post a link? Maybe it's gone already


----------



## makn808

Mariamshah said:


> Thanx but I can't see. Can u post a link? Maybe it's gone already



Gah it's gone! So sorry...but Lizzys do pop up on the bay more than occasionally. Hopefully you'll find one soon.


----------



## mariposa08

mariposa08 said:


> If you've seen vermillion in real life, what did you think of it? Trying to decide if I should go for Verm. Kate. Thanks



still need vermillion opinions


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> still need vermillion opinions




Sorry...my Nordstrom didn't have any of this color for me to look at in person. Looks awfully pretty online though...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sorry Mariposa never seen vermillion in real life but it sure looks very pretty on the website


----------



## Pirula

Just got the "First Call" email from MZW, 40% off.    Off to go look, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## ame

royal lizzy is all that intrigued me but not enough to buy


----------



## renza

I don't understand why they don't do bigger markdowns on some of these items they have been trying to sell for what, 2 years? Waverly wallets I'm looking at you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> still need vermillion opinions




It is a beautiful red. Very cheerful! Would be gorgeous in Kate.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Worst. Sale. Ever. Two thumbs down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> I don't understand why they don't do bigger markdowns on some of these items they have been trying to sell for what, 2 years? Waverly wallets I'm looking at you!




Agree. Nordies and Bloomies sales were better.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Worst. Sale. Ever. Two thumbs down.



agree!  Kind of goes along with their year though-- crummy sales, crummy new bags.


----------



## mariposa08

I want to buy something!  Why can't they put something up I want.  So disappointed this year.


----------



## Hirisa

renza said:


> I don't understand why they don't do bigger markdowns on some of these items they have been trying to sell for what, 2 years? Waverly wallets I'm looking at you!


It's as if you had read my mind. Reminds me of the Berry Tess that would not leave. Berry is a beautiful color, but it just didn't seem to work in that bag shape. I wonder how a Berry Penny or Lizzy would have sold? 

I actually like the Waverly wallet's shape, but bright orange leather is just not ever gonna be a "go" for me. And I'm fussy about labels, so I really dislike the brand name being on both the outside and the inside of the wallet. I'm_ too_ picky, I know.


----------



## Pirula

Siiiiiiiigh......


----------



## Reba

Yawn...[emoji43]


----------



## Pirula

Ha ha ha!   I have to admit, the mocha Clara is great.  But I need to be able to shoulder carry.  I don't need a lot, 6" will do.  But this won't.  Too bad, nice bag.


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Ha ha ha!   I have to admit, the mocha Clara is great.  But I need to be able to shoulder carry.  I don't need a lot, 6" will do.  But this won't.  Too bad, nice bag.



Love the look of mocha Clara and Bianca, but neither bag works for me with the short handles.


----------



## Reba

I love Mocha Clara...but I have a similar shape bag in similar color.  Any other color..and I would probably buy Clara.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Clara is a wonderful bag. Just wish it was a different color. 

The only thing that remotely caught my eye is Coal Jane Tote. But I don't need it. Have a Ruby Jane Tote already.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I want to buy something!  Why can't they put something up I want.  So disappointed this year.




Yes! Boo MZ!!!


----------



## Pirula

What I wouldn't give for a Begonia Jane.  Or Bea.  Or Belle. Or Hayley.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> What I wouldn't give for a Begonia Jane.  Or Bea.  Or Belle. Or Hayley.




No kidding.


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> What I wouldn't give for a Begonia Jane.  Or Bea.  Or Belle. Or Hayley.



or Kate or Frankie


----------



## dmc60

mariposa08 said:


> still need vermillion opinions






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love my vermillion Andie.  For me, it's a great, year-round red.  It brightens up a dull day!  I had a hard time capturing the color on my iPad, so I wedged it between a navy blue skirt and a green file folder!


----------



## mariposa08

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3009558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my vermillion Andie.  For me, it's a great, year-round red.  It brightens up a dull day!  I had a hard time capturing the color on my iPad, so I wedged it between a navy blue skirt and a green file folder!



Thank you!  I'm leaning towards getting Kate. My Kates are all darker colors and I think having red would be really fun for the spring/summer.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Clara is a wonderful bag. Just wish it was a different color.
> 
> The only thing that remotely caught my eye is Coal Jane Tote. But I don't need it. Have a Ruby Jane Tote already.



Talk to me about the Jane tote.  If I love Jane and Francis tote do you like I would love JT?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Talk to me about the Jane tote.  If I love Jane and Francis tote do you like I would love JT?




It is slightly smaller than Jane, but I like that it has those two extra zipper sections (perfect for ipad, etc). I like mine and in the right color, would get another. Coal is a very cool color combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you!  I'm leaning towards getting Kate. My Kates are all darker colors and I think having red would be really fun for the spring/summer.




Vermillion would be awesome in Kate!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> or Kate or Frankie




Yes, yes!!!


----------



## virginiaboots

mariposa08 said:


> If you've seen vermillion in real life, what did you think of it? Trying to decide if I should go for Verm. Kate. Thanks



Really bold and not as orange as it looks on website. I have an Ines and it's just a cheerful but not garish red. I think I the Kate looks great in this color. I'd almost say it's a year-round color - definitely 3-season. I'd love a vermillion bag but I think my aquamarine Daisy is going to have to be my one brIght bag this year. If I was a Kate carrier and could justify/afford more than one, I'd definitely wear it. That is, I don't think it would be my first Kate because I'd want that to be a bit more neutral. Unless I got a REALLY good deal....


----------



## Reba

Nordstrom has new styles up.


----------



## Reba

Again...yawn [emoji43].


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Nordstrom has new styles up.



I really like the Sienna in black or Begonia don't know which color to go for


----------



## xinhbg

Need some freshness  in sales attack  Just received it, such a beautiful and saturated wine color...


----------



## xinhbg

tua said:


> I really like the Sienna in black or Begonia don't know which color to go for




Do Begonia... It is the best color I have seen this year


----------



## LuvAllBags

xinhbg said:


> View attachment 3009773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some freshness  in sales attack  Just received it, such a beautiful and saturated wine color...




Thanks for the pic...it is a beautiful color!


----------



## Pirula

xinhbg said:


> Do Begonia... It is the best color I have seen this year




I have to agree....


----------



## mariposa08

At first I was a little curious about Sienna and Capri bit after seeing this mod shot I know its not for me. I need the pockets and the pleating.


----------



## mariposa08

xinhbg said:


> View attachment 3009773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some freshness  in sales attack  Just received it, such a beautiful and saturated wine color...



Love it


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> At first I was a little curious about Sienna and Capri bit after seeing this mod shot I know its not for me. I need the pockets and the pleating.


I like that its a hobo style and has one carry handle...most of my other MZs are thick double handle (Jane, baby Jane, Bea) and sometimes its hard to keep them stay on my shoulder


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> At first I was a little curious about Sienna and Capri bit after seeing this mod shot I know its not for me. I need the pockets and the pleating.




Unless I see some more interesting pics, say on MZ's site, I am with you. Just too plain. Especially, at $300+ price-point.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> It is slightly smaller than Jane, but I like that it has those two extra zipper sections (perfect for ipad, etc). I like mine and in the right color, would get another. Coal is a very cool color combo!




How does it feel on the shoulder?  Comfy like Jane?


----------



## xinhbg

tua said:


> I like that its a hobo style and has one carry handle...most of my other MZs are thick double handle (Jane, baby Jane, Bea) and sometimes its hard to keep them stay on my shoulder




Good point, I played with it today. It is quite versatile with three ways of wearing it.


----------



## xinhbg

mariposa08 said:


> How does it feel on the shoulder?  Comfy like Jane?




 I would say more comfortable than Jane


----------



## mariposa08

xinhbg said:


> I would say more comfortable than Jane



the Jane tote?


----------



## xinhbg

mariposa08 said:


> the Jane tote?




Yep. As the single stripe/handle sits better on my shoulder


----------



## mariposa08

xinhbg said:


> Yep. As the single stripe/handle sits better on my shoulder




Doesn't Jane tote have the same strap type as the Jane?


----------



## xinhbg

mariposa08 said:


> Doesn't Jane tote have the same strap type as the Jane?




Sorry I am totally confusing you here! I mean Sienna!


----------



## mariposa08

xinhbg said:


> Sorry I am totally confusing you here! I mean Sienna!



gotcha.  I was asking about the Jane tote compared to the Jane since mzw has the Jane tote on sale.


----------



## makn808

xinhbg said:


> Good point, I played with it today. It is quite versatile with three ways of wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010522
> View attachment 3010523



Begonia irl is so pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reba

xinhbg said:


> Do Begonia... It is the best color I have seen this year




Do you know if Begonia is expected in any more of MZ's styles?


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Do you know if Begonia is expected in any more of MZ's styles?




One can hope!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> How does it feel on the shoulder?  Comfy like Jane?




Not quite as lightweight and slightly shorter handle drop. It is still pretty comfortable. No complaints, but it still does not beat Jane for me. I would put these three similar bags in this order: Jane, Eliza, Jane Tote. 

I rank Eliza above Jane Tote because of the extra pockets and longer handle drop. 

In the sale, the big thing calling my name at the moment is Royal Eliza. Trying to fight it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> At first I was a little curious about Sienna and Capri bit after seeing this mod shot I know its not for me. I need the pockets and the pleating.




Agree...I am so struggling with this one. I am head over heels for the color...have been waiting for them to do another dark pink. I have been wanting a hobo style too, but also know that I won't use a hobo as much as my Janes or Frankies. I just need all the pockets to stay organized. I am super sad about it...but am probably better off seeing what color the Fall's only Jane will be. If the trend continues, they will only do one for the season.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Not quite as lightweight and slightly shorter handle drop. It is still pretty comfortable. No complaints, but it still does not beat Jane for me. I would put these three similar bags in this order: Jane, Eliza, Jane Tote.
> 
> I rank Eliza above Jane Tote because of the extra pockets and longer handle drop.
> 
> In the sale, the big thing calling my name at the moment is Royal Eliza. Trying to fight it.



that's helpful. so maybe I should be considering Eliza?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> that's helpful. so maybe I should be considering Eliza?




Eliza is growing on me. I have it in black. I think Royal is worth considering. I was not fond of it in Steel - too plain. Eliza is sort of like a cross between Jane and Frankie. It is still lightweight like Jane, but uber organized like Frankie. I love the generous handle drop.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Eliza is growing on me. I have it in black. I think Royal is worth considering. I was not fond of it in Steel - too plain. Eliza is sort of like a cross between Jane and Frankie. It is still lightweight like Jane, but uber organized like Frankie. I love the generous handle drop.




Do you find 6.5 width bulky under your arm?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do you find 6.5 width bulky under your arm?




No, but then it is not ususlly completely full. Even when I traveled with it, it was not 100% full.


----------



## Reba

Does it seem to hit like on this model...where the top part is thinner and bulkier is where it doesn't seem would bother arm?


----------



## Reba

Hate to be a pest with all the questions...suddenly...Eliza and Kara look like intricate styles..LOL. Last year we thought..what's up with these plain pockets?  At least they still had pockets...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does it seem to hit like on this model...where the top part is thinner and bulkier is where it doesn't seem would bother arm?
> 
> View attachment 3010763




Yes, it hits like this for me. I am not tall like her, but the overall fit is the same. It does not bother me under my arm. If it had a shorter strap drop it might be an issue.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Eliza is growing on me. I have it in black. I think Royal is worth considering. I was not fond of it in Steel - too plain. Eliza is sort of like a cross between Jane and Frankie. It is still lightweight like Jane, but uber organized like Frankie. I love the generous handle drop.




Just think if they had done Eliza with pleats.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hate to be a pest with all the questions...suddenly...Eliza and Kara look like intricate styles..LOL. Last year we thought..what's up with these plain pockets?  At least they still had pockets...




No worries! Ask away! Eliza has great organization. I still miss the pleats, so I prefer this style in colors with visual interest like a bright or like the black with gold zippers. If this style had come in Vermillion I would have grabbed it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> just think if they had done eliza with pleats.




yes!!


----------



## xinhbg

Reba said:


> Do you know if Begonia is expected in any more of MZ's styles?




I saw it on Metro Tote, Sutton and Astor Tote, but not the classic styles


----------



## Reba

xinhbg said:


> I saw it on Metro Tote, Sutton and Astor Tote, but not the classic styles




Ok [emoji22]


----------



## Reba

So..I thought...maybe I should look at Small Astor in Begonia..ya know..cause that color..went to Nordstrom..chose Small Astor, Begonia..yuch..that puff material is crumpled and wrinkled on one side of the bag; and that's on the display/model...never mind...I predict quality control issues on that puff material...


----------



## xinhbg

Reba said:


> So..I thought...maybe I should look at Small Astor in Begonia..ya know..cause that color..went to Nordstrom..chose Small Astor, Begonia..yuch..that puff material is crumpled and wrinkled on one side of the bag; and that's on the display/model...never mind...I predict quality control issues on that puff material...




No hurries... I saw another beautiful red in fall, called redwood, will come in a few classic styles, Paige will with it, very pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So..I thought...maybe I should look at Small Astor in Begonia..ya know..cause that color..went to Nordstrom..chose Small Astor, Begonia..yuch..that puff material is crumpled and wrinkled on one side of the bag; and that's on the display/model...never mind...I predict quality control issues on that puff material...




Ugh.


----------



## LuvAllBags

xinhbg said:


> No hurries... I saw another beautiful red in fall, called redwood, will come in a few classic styles, Paige will with it, very pretty.




Interesting. I am really hoping we get a Jane in a great color for Fall. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So..I thought...maybe I should look at Small Astor in Begonia..ya know..cause that color..went to Nordstrom..chose Small Astor, Begonia..yuch..that puff material is crumpled and wrinkled on one side of the bag; and that's on the display/model...never mind...I predict quality control issues on that puff material...




Did you see either of the new hobo styles?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Did you see either of the new hobo styles?




Yes. Tried to like. Like Begonia. But they are so plain. I love MZ first and foremost for great pockets and organization. So...if I want a Tumi, or a Lespottsac...well you know.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Yes. Tried to like. Like Begonia. But they are so plain. I love MZ first and foremost for great pockets and organization. So...if I want a Tumi, or a Lespottsac...well you know.



Aw Reba, I'm with ya. Sienna and Capri really make me think tumi. And that's not bad, but I love me some pleated pockets.


----------



## carrieongrove

Got a Sutton (my first) in begonia. Absolutely gorgeous color, very glad I got the bag but agree that the new styles - Capri and Sienna - are eh. 

Excited for Summer Fridays though - maybe something new and exciting (and inexpensive) will turn up.

A girl can dream...


----------



## mariposa08

new stuff added to the sale including verm. Kate


----------



## Daquiri

Additional styles added to sale including Vermillion Kate.

Love MZ Wallace and have @ 4 pcs (Currant Jane, Prussian Blue Haley, Black Lacquer Small Metro and Gunmetal Twill Paige). Need to add basic black pcs to collection so I'm really trying to resist the sale.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Nothing that I like from this sale the only thing I was interested on was a Vermillion small Ines but that seems to have been sold out


----------



## itzme

How does everyone feel about the Dede?  I'm intrigued by the new silouhette. Anyone has it or has any input about it?  I'm also having debates on the color choices. I don't want another black bag, but the papaya with metallic leather may be too bright for year round. I don't want to miss out on it if they don't bring it back in fall colors though.   Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes. Tried to like. Like Begonia. But they are so plain. I love MZ first and foremost for great pockets and organization. So...if I want a Tumi, or a Lespottsac...well you know.




Yeah...got it. Disappointing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carrieongrove said:


> Got a Sutton (my first) in begonia. Absolutely gorgeous color, very glad I got the bag but agree that the new styles - Capri and Sienna - are eh.
> 
> Excited for Summer Fridays though - maybe something new and exciting (and inexpensive) will turn up.
> 
> A girl can dream...




Congrats! Agree...hope something fun is in the works!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> new stuff added to the sale including verm. Kate




There's your Vermillion Kate... 

I caved for a Royal Eliza. It was that or Coal Jane Tote. I went with the bright. I am loving the Royal Paige.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Additional styles added to sale including Vermillion Kate.
> 
> Love MZ Wallace and have @ 4 pcs (Currant Jane, Prussian Blue Haley, Black Lacquer Small Metro and Gunmetal Twill Paige). Need to add basic black pcs to collection so I'm really trying to resist the sale.




You have some great bags! We are Currant Jane twins. Can't go wrong with the basic black bags!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> There's your Vermillion Kate...
> 
> I caved for a Royal Eliza. It was that or Coal Jane Tote. I went with the bright. I am loving the Royal Paige.




I got it. &#128540;

You have me really thinking about royal Eliza too


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...got it. Disappointing.


did you get the new hobo style bags I would really love the see a pic of Sienna especially


----------



## LuvAllBags

itzme said:


> How does everyone feel about the Dede?  I'm intrigued by the new silouhette. Anyone has it or has any input about it?  I'm also having debates on the color choices. I don't want another black bag, but the papaya with metallic leather may be too bright for year round. I don't want to miss out on it if they don't bring it back in fall colors though.   Thanks!




Have not seen in person. Agree that a neutral would be better than a bright. If the black is on sale, it's a decent sign that the style won't return. Black never goes on sale in popular styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I got it. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> You have me really thinking about royal Eliza too




Congrats!!! I am an enabler...both Royal Eliza and Coal Jane would be great choices.


----------



## renza

For those who have seen jungle (in bedford nylon, not leather) in real life, how would you describe the green? Does it have a bluish tinge or not? *Reba* ever since you suggested the jungle Pippa to me I have been pondering it (I already ordered the papaya, which should arrive today) if I don't love the Papaya. I was thinking about how my purses tend to be in the same accent colors that I like for clothing (burgundy/wine in winter, bright orange-red year round) so then I run into the problem occasionally of looking very color-coordinated if I'm not careful. An unexpected color in a small, summery bag might be just the thing.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats!!! I am an enabler...both Royal Eliza and Coal Jane would be great choices.



I wish Eliza was a little cheaper- $230-$245 ish. May still cave though


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I wish Eliza was a little cheaper- $230-$245 ish. May still cave though




Agree. I think it was cheaper at Nordies.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> There's your Vermillion Kate...
> 
> I caved for a Royal Eliza. It was that or Coal Jane Tote. I went with the bright. I am loving the Royal Paige.




Good for you...that's the Sale item my [emoji102] have been on...like you, loving Royal, and was thinking would make a great travel/boarding bag. Also, just when I need a bigger schlepping bag...  Or, should I save my pennies for Fall?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I got it. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> You have me really thinking about royal Eliza too




Glad you got your pretty Kate. I think that color will be great... Share some pics..we love pics..[emoji4]


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> For those who have seen jungle (in bedford nylon, not leather) in real life, how would you describe the green? Does it have a bluish tinge or not? *Reba* ever since you suggested the jungle Pippa to me I have been pondering it (I already ordered the papaya, which should arrive today) if I don't love the Papaya. I was thinking about how my purses tend to be in the same accent colors that I like for clothing (burgundy/wine in winter, bright orange-red year round) so then I run into the problem occasionally of looking very color-coordinated if I'm not careful. An unexpected color in a small, summery bag might be just the thing.




Sorry for giving you "Jungle-fever."  I have to say, regarding your overly matchy look...do you have a camera on me...I was reading your post, and looked down..carried Royal Lizzy on errands today while wearing Royal blue suede thong sandals, blue rolled cuff jeans, and yes...a Royal and white print blouse [emoji13]...was not done purposefully!!!  Must change clothes... Would share a pic for a laugh..but, I am not going to!  Go for Jungle, or the Blue..or you might look like an orange version of me!


----------



## Pirula

Sigh, no joy for me.  I understand that production lines and inventory management requires that they ride out this new design attempt of theirs.  But I really hope that this forum reflects the bigger reality and they go back to basics to some extent; so that they keep their older customers as well as any who may like this new line.


----------



## Pirula

There's a lovely Royal Paige and a Ruby Paige on the Bay for Paige lovers!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good for you...that's the Sale item my [emoji102] have been on...like you, loving Royal, and was thinking would make a great travel/boarding bag. Also, just when I need a bigger schlepping bag...  Or, should I save my pennies for Fall?




I do love the color and the style is great for travel...and schlepping. I give it a thumbs up unless you want something darker. I know travel gets things so dirty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> There's a lovely Royal Paige and a Ruby Paige on the Bay for Paige lovers!




Both awesome colors!! I adore Ruby.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Glad you got your pretty Kate. I think that color will be great... Share some pics..we love pics..[emoji4]



I will definitely share pics 

Way out west so mail takes a bit to get to me.


----------



## bubbled

Hello, I rarely post on these boards, but I bought a Janie in Royal at the Bloomingdales sale and just received it and I looove it. I prefer small bags, so a lot of the popular MZ Wallace bags are too big for me. 

It's my second MZW - my first is a Clara in Claret from some years ago (where one front pocket is fastened by a lock instead of both of the front pockets with zippers in the current Clara). I still love the Clara, but now that I've moved to the suburbs (and keep things like umbrellas and extra sweaters in the car), I don't need such a big handbag. 

My only quibble with the Janie is that I wish the cross body strap were longer. When I wear the bag cross body, the bag hits at my waist, and I wish it hit at the hip. The color is so pretty, and I love the metallic leather trim.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Sorry for giving you "Jungle-fever."  I have to say, regarding your overly matchy look...do you have a camera on me...I was reading your post, and looked down..carried Royal Lizzy on errands today while wearing Royal blue suede thong sandals, blue rolled cuff jeans, and yes...a Royal and white print blouse [emoji13]...was not done purposefully!!!  Must change clothes... Would share a pic for a laugh..but, I am not going to!  Go for Jungle, or the Blue..or you might look like an orange version of me!




Hahaha you are too funny! So papaya arrived and I am not 100% thrilled with the color. I was expecting it to be an orangey-red but really it is an orange that photographs more red, but the leather accents are really red metallic and I don't like the contrast. I think I am going to return this and may try the jungle instead. For any tall people bear in mind the crossbody strap is short. I'm 5'4" and it hits me at the perfect spot almost to my hip on its longest setting. 

It is so hard to get the color right so I photographed it against a red dress and then a stack of sweaters where it is closest in color to the orange one on top (the red sweaters are jcrew's poppy red for reference.)


----------



## Pirula

Hmmm.  Very useful info from you both on the short cross body straps.

They are meant as cross body bags right?  My one small bag is the Penny.  I'm 5'8" and that chain strap is plenty long.  Is this a design decision or another cost cutting decision I wonder?

Too bad about the color.  Sigh, what to do...

I agree that red/orange contrast wouldn't work for me either.


----------



## renza

Pirula said:


> Hmmm.  Very useful info from you both on the short cross body straps.
> 
> They are meant as cross body bags right?  My one small bag is the Penny.  I'm 5'8" and that chain strap is plenty long.  Is this a design decision or another cost cutting decision I wonder?
> 
> Too bad about the color.  Sigh, what to do...




I think so but the strap also detaches so it can be a big pouch so who knows what they were thinking. I do have short legs and an average torso though so my torso is probably comparable to someone 5'5" or 5'6" if you are more proportional.  I also prefer small crossbody bags to have strap drop of this length or a tiny bit shorter.

Interior organization is great, although I wish they had done 2 separate zippers on top with the middle section only buttoned rather than 1 zipper for all 3 plus a button for the middle section.


----------



## makn808

Mariamshah said:


> Is there a chance I can find the Lizzy in Bordeaux somewhere ? Or in plum or currant.. I'm desperately looking for any of these darker colors in this style. Any help will be appreciated



Another Bordeaux lizzy on the bay, not my auction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MZ-Wallace-Lizzy-Bordeaux-Handbag-NWOT-/231576889936?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Hirisa

bubbled said:


> Hello, I rarely post on these boards, but I bought a Janie in Royal at the Bloomingdales sale and just received it and I looove it. I prefer small bags, so a lot of the popular MZ Wallace bags are too big for me.
> 
> It's my second MZW - my first is a Clara in Claret from some years ago (where one front pocket is fastened by a lock instead of both of the front pockets with zippers in the current Clara). I still love the Clara, but now that I've moved to the suburbs (and keep things like umbrellas and extra sweaters in the car), I don't need such a big handbag.
> 
> My only quibble with the Janie is that I wish the cross body strap were longer. When I wear the bag cross body, the bag hits at my waist, and I wish it hit at the hip. The color is so pretty, and I love the metallic leather trim.



Hi bubbled! Glad you're in love with your Janie. She's adorable! I have the black moto Janie and am completely smitten with the style myself. It's great to have all of the trademark MZW organization in a much smaller bag, especially as it seems when other brands come out with "micro" bags, the result is usually just one compartment with maybe an outside pocket and a fussy strap. I definitely agree with you about the crossbody strap, and have found some possible longer replacements on Etsy that are still visually compatible with the bag. If any of them end up working out well, I'll post here.


----------



## bagsncakes

makn808 said:


> Another Bordeaux lizzy on the bay, not my auction.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MZ-Wallace-Lizzy-Bordeaux-Handbag-NWOT-/231576889936?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276




Thank you for letting me know and I am getting so frustrated that I can't buy this as I recently bought a Hayley and a Paige from Fashionbarnshop.com. Can't afford another bag but I am soooo in love with this color


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Hahaha you are too funny! So papaya arrived and I am not 100% thrilled with the color. I was expecting it to be an orangey-red but really it is an orange that photographs more red, but the leather accents are really red metallic and I don't like the contrast. I think I am going to return this and may try the jungle instead. For any tall people bear in mind the crossbody strap is short. I'm 5'4" and it hits me at the perfect spot almost to my hip on its longest setting.
> 
> It is so hard to get the color right so I photographed it against a red dress and then a stack of sweaters where it is closest in color to the orange one on top (the red sweaters are jcrew's poppy red for reference.)
> View attachment 3011866
> 
> View attachment 3011867
> 
> View attachment 3011868




I think short people must decide on cross-body length of some of these bags...Penny is shoulder carry only for me!  I guess this one would be too. My Papaya Sutton sure is orange...no leather trim, other than bone-colored..so can't speak to red...  Went to daughter's high school graduation [emoji310][emoji322] tonight..left all blue clothes and purse behind...thank goodness..she picked dress and accessories..only way to be sure you don't embarrass a 17-year old....[emoji485]here's to September...


----------



## LuvAllBags

bubbled said:


> Hello, I rarely post on these boards, but I bought a Janie in Royal at the Bloomingdales sale and just received it and I looove it. I prefer small bags, so a lot of the popular MZ Wallace bags are too big for me.
> 
> It's my second MZW - my first is a Clara in Claret from some years ago (where one front pocket is fastened by a lock instead of both of the front pockets with zippers in the current Clara). I still love the Clara, but now that I've moved to the suburbs (and keep things like umbrellas and extra sweaters in the car), I don't need such a big handbag.
> 
> My only quibble with the Janie is that I wish the cross body strap were longer. When I wear the bag cross body, the bag hits at my waist, and I wish it hit at the hip. The color is so pretty, and I love the metallic leather trim.




Congrats on your Janie! Glad you're loving it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think short people must decide on cross-body length of some of these bags...Penny is shoulder carry only for me!  I guess this one would be too. My Papaya Sutton sure is orange...no leather trim, other than bone-colored..so can't speak to red...  Went to daughter's high school graduation [emoji310][emoji322] tonight..left all blue clothes and purse behind...thank goodness..she picked dress and accessories..only way to be sure you don't embarrass a 17-year old....[emoji485]here's to September...




Congrats on the graduation!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Hahaha you are too funny! So papaya arrived and I am not 100% thrilled with the color. I was expecting it to be an orangey-red but really it is an orange that photographs more red, but the leather accents are really red metallic and I don't like the contrast. I think I am going to return this and may try the jungle instead. For any tall people bear in mind the crossbody strap is short. I'm 5'4" and it hits me at the perfect spot almost to my hip on its longest setting.
> 
> It is so hard to get the color right so I photographed it against a red dress and then a stack of sweaters where it is closest in color to the orange one on top (the red sweaters are jcrew's poppy red for reference.)
> View attachment 3011866
> 
> View attachment 3011867
> 
> View attachment 3011868




Thanks for the pics. The backgrounds really help demonstrate the true color.


----------



## Daquiri

Yes, papaya is definitely more orange than I had expected. I went back and forth deciding if I should pick up the small Metro for my mother in papaya. She loved the color online but I found it was very different when I went to see in person. Beautiful color but not for her. Although I did see someone with the mini sutton in papaya using it crossbody and thought it looked fantastic.


----------



## justwatchin

Any opinions on the Andie? That vermillion caught my eye.


----------



## makn808

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you for letting me know and I am getting so frustrated that I can't buy this as I recently bought a Hayley and a Paige from Fashionbarnshop.com. Can't afford another bag but I am soooo in love with this color



Fingers crossed you love both Hayley and Paige!


----------



## bagsncakes

makn808 said:


> Fingers crossed you love both Hayley and Paige!




Thank you. The seller sent me pictures of the bags and they are new with tags. However I will remain worried until I receive them because of the new website/unknown seller and no reviews of the website. They have sent out a parcel with a tracking number. I hope I receive both in good condition. Will update when the parcel arrives..


----------



## Pirula

Feeling orange for the end of week/weekend....


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3012230
> 
> 
> Feeling orange for the end of week/weekend....


ur Bea is beautiful do you carry in handheld or over the shoulder?


----------



## Pirula

Thank you *tua*! , it's very comfortable on my shoulder, no problems.  I often carry in crook of arm too.  Hand held is also fine, but a bit long.

This was my first MZW.  The one that started it all, it's older and has that lovely satin lining I adore so much.


----------



## Pirula

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you. The seller sent me pictures of the bags and they are new with tags. However I will remain worried until I receive them because of the new website/unknown seller and no reviews of the website. They have sent out a parcel with a tracking number. I hope I receive both in good condition. Will update when the parcel arrives..




I'm sure all will be well *mariamshah*.  Who knows?  you may have discovered a new resource!


----------



## bagsncakes

Pirula said:


> I'm sure all will be well *mariamshah*.  Who knows?  you may have discovered a new resource!




Hahaha yeah true. I paid $127 for Paige and $150 for Hayley. Isn't that so cool? These are the pictures he sent me before shipping the items:


----------



## mariposa08

Mariamshah said:


> Hahaha yeah true. I paid $127 for Paige and $150 for Hayley. Isn't that so cool? These are the pictures he sent me before shipping the items:
> 
> View attachment 3012297
> 
> View attachment 3012298
> 
> View attachment 3012299
> 
> View attachment 3012300




amazing!  That currant Hayley was a steal!  Those are very hard to find. Enjoy!


----------



## mariposa08

Vermillion Kate is sold out.  I'm surprised how quickly that happened.


----------



## itzme

LuvAllBags, that's a very good point about the popular styles in Black never go on sale! I'll keep that in mind.  Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I think so but the strap also detaches so it can be a big pouch so who knows what they were thinking. I do have short legs and an average torso though so my torso is probably comparable to someone 5'5" or 5'6" if you are more proportional.  I also prefer small crossbody bags to have strap drop of this length or a tiny bit shorter.
> 
> Interior organization is great, although I wish they had done 2 separate zippers on top with the middle section only buttoned rather than 1 zipper for all 3 plus a button for the middle section.



I was looking at Pippa and somehow I missed that it's just one zipper.  hmm I think I would prefer it with two zippers as well.


----------



## Reba

After yesterday, thought I'd step away from the blue...




Kingsport Grey with Rosegold hardware.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3012230
> 
> 
> Feeling orange for the end of week/weekend....




Your Orange Bea is so pretty..,wish they still made them as nice.


----------



## Reba

Has MZW said they are doing their Friday Summer Specials?  Or was someone just chatting about years past?


----------



## bubbled

Hirisa said:


> Hi bubbled! Glad you're in love with your Janie. She's adorable! I have the black moto Janie and am completely smitten with the style myself. It's great to have all of the trademark MZW organization in a much smaller bag, especially as it seems when other brands come out with "micro" bags, the result is usually just one compartment with maybe an outside pocket and a fussy strap. I definitely agree with you about the crossbody strap, and have found some possible longer replacements on Etsy that are still visually compatible with the bag. If any of them end up working out well, I'll post here.



Thank you! I completely agree about the organizational features + smaller bag - it's not easy to find. Please do update on the Etsy possibilities of the cross body strap. I considered swapping out the strap with my Clara strap, but the color wouldn't work. Do you mind if I ask - what did you search for on Etsy to find the straps?

Also, for reference on cross body strap length, I am 5'6" with a long torso.

Thank you, LuvAllBags!


----------



## mariposa08

I've heard good things about this place for strap options

http://www.mautto.com/


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Your Orange Bea is so pretty..,wish they still made them as nice.




Thanks very much *Reba*!  I think it may be my favorite.


----------



## Pirula

Mariamshah said:


> Hahaha yeah true. I paid $127 for Paige and $150 for Hayley. Isn't that so cool? These are the pictures he sent me before shipping the items:
> 
> View attachment 3012297
> 
> View attachment 3012298
> 
> View attachment 3012299
> 
> View attachment 3012300




Those are great!  They look good to me.  And it seems she shipped quickly.  That Hayley is gorgeous.


----------



## Daquiri

I caved and ordered the Jane Tote in coal from the sale. I love the color, neutral but with those patent accents, for me irresistible!


----------



## Pirula

Daquiri said:


> I caved and ordered the Jane Tote in coal from the sale. I love the color, neutral but with those patent accents, for me irresistible!




I don't blame you.  Those patent handles are fab.  Yay you!


----------



## Hirisa

bubbled said:


> Thank you! I completely agree about the organizational features + smaller bag - it's not easy to find. Please do update on the Etsy possibilities of the cross body strap. I considered swapping out the strap with my Clara strap, but the color wouldn't work. Do you mind if I ask - what did you search for on Etsy to find the straps?
> 
> Also, for reference on cross body strap length, I am 5'6" with a long torso.
> 
> Thank you, LuvAllBags!



I managed to avoid a search for straps because I'd already bookmarked this seller for some of their other merch that I'm interested in. Here's the strap I'm looking at: https://www.etsy.com/listing/213561620/48-leather-purse-strap-accessories?ref=shop_home_active_3  As you can see, the length is pretty good,  the straps appear to be about as thin as the Janie's, and they are available with nickel hardware which should match pretty closely. My hopes are high!*fingers crossed" But I really think MZW should have included a better strap in the first place. Literally my only complaint about this otherwise fabulous little bag. EDIT: on closer inspection, I'm not sure these will work. I thought these were adjustable, but no. Frustrating! I'll be looking closer at the link Mariposa8 posted.

@ Pirula- what a beautiful blood orange color! Bea is such an elegant shape too.

@ Reba- Kingsport gray is just so beautiful. That was the gray that made me reconsider grays in general. Plus, it's a Lizzy, which is an automatic "awesome" for me now.

@Mariamshah- those bags are gorgeous. I have a currant Hayley myself- that was my gateway MZW- and I love it as much now as I did when first I bought it.  I think it's pretty much the perfect bag for me (most of the time). I hope yours arrive soon, in excellent condition, and that you fall madly in love with them in person. 

@mariposa8- that site looks extremely helpful! Thanks for sharing it. Bookmarked!


----------



## Pirula

Thank you Hirisa!

I'm seriously thinking Hayley may be the next bag for me; in the right color.


----------



## Reba

Thank you Hirisa, Kingsport Gray is a great color. Goes with everything. I don't really think of it as a gray...always reminds me of a Pottery Barn wall paint color...like a perfect taupe/khaki backdrop for any fabrics..forgive me..migraine brain today...I think weirdly with migraine


----------



## justwatchin

Love the rose gold!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carrying Royal Paige this weekend! She is stuffed to the brim for a weekend at the lake.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> After yesterday, thought I'd step away from the blue...
> 
> View attachment 3012359
> 
> 
> Kingsport Grey with Rosegold hardware.




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;love this bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Vermillion Kate is sold out.  I'm surprised how quickly that happened.




Wow! Kates go fast!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I caved and ordered the Jane Tote in coal from the sale. I love the color, neutral but with those patent accents, for me irresistible!




Congrats! Great choice. Neutral but still has visual interest.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you Hirisa, Kingsport Gray is a great color. Goes with everything. I don't really think of it as a gray...always reminds me of a Pottery Barn wall paint color...like a perfect taupe/khaki backdrop for any fabrics..forgive me..migraine brain today...I think weirdly with migraine




So sorry to hear that you get migraines. I get them occasionally but not nearly as frequently as some. They really do affect your entire being for at least 24 hours.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! Kates go fast!



They are showing back in stock now in case anyone was hoping to grab one.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Carrying Royal Paige this weekend! She is stuffed to the brim for a weekend at the lake.




Have fun. [emoji274]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So sorry to hear that you get migraines. I get them occasionally but not nearly as frequently as some. They really do affect your entire being for at least 24 hours.




Thank you.., unfortunately Summer is tough..thunderstormy weather; barometric pressure changes are my trigger [emoji51]...another reason I think I prefer and look forward to Fall bag collection. Enjoy the lake.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> After yesterday, thought I'd step away from the blue...
> 
> View attachment 3012359
> 
> 
> Kingsport Grey with Rosegold hardware.


Kingsport is so pretty. If I could find a Kingsport Belle for cheap (I can dream) I would get it, but I can't spend much because I frequently wear denim and it would be an everyday bag I know it would get dirty and then I wouldn't like it anymore.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Kingsport is so pretty. If I could find a Kingsport Belle for cheap (I can dream) I would get it, but I can't spend much because I frequently wear denim and it would be an everyday bag I know it would get dirty and then I wouldn't like it anymore.




It is one of those colors that is a perfect example of MZW's site's poor color depiction. I remember getting my two Kingsport bags on sale. Most on here were afraid of color because it was so light...but later as it was seen in person, opinions changed. I now don't trust their pics. Always check other sites or here...our pics really do help each other out.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Kingsport is so pretty. If I could find a Kingsport Belle for cheap (I can dream) I would get it, but I can't spend much because I frequently wear denim and it would be an everyday bag I know it would get dirty and then I wouldn't like it anymore.




Lol. I could have written this post! I feel the same.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It is one of those colors that is a perfect example of MZW's site's poor color depiction. I remember getting my two Kingsport bags on sale. Most on here were afraid of color because it was so light...but later as it was seen in person, opinions changed. I now don't trust their pics. Always check other sites or here...our pics really do help each other out.




Absolutely. I remember seeing Kingsport in person and being blown away at how gorgeous it was...the bedford color with the rg hardware is amazing. Their pics definitely did not capture that.

I find myself wondering if Mocha is the same situation. Edit: I caved on Mocha Clara. I will return if I think the color is too light.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Absolutely. I remember seeing Kingsport in person and being blown away at how gorgeous it was...the bedford color with the rg hardware is amazing. Their pics definitely did not capture that.
> 
> I find myself wondering if Mocha is the same situation. Edit: I caved on Mocha Clara. I will return if I think the color is too light.




Last Fall, I did see a Mocha Paige in Vermont in a shop. It is not too light in my opinion; darker than Kingsport. I loved. And the black trim will make it work back to black so nicely. I have two Kingsport bags, and another brand bag almost same shade...only reason I haven't bought that Clara...so jealous...


----------



## bubbled

mariposa08 said:


> I've heard good things about this place for strap options
> 
> http://www.mautto.com/


Thank you, it looks promising!


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Absolutely. I remember seeing Kingsport in person and being blown away at how gorgeous it was...the bedford color with the rg hardware is amazing. Their pics definitely did not capture that.
> 
> I find myself wondering if Mocha is the same situation. Edit: I caved on Mocha Clara. I will return if I think the color is too light.




I'm glad you got the mocha Clara. It's a gorgeous bag and I've often thought of it myself.


----------



## ame

I found a local boutique that carries MZW and tested out a Paige with all my crap. I think I can make a Paige work better for me than a Lizzy but I actually, I did condense two of my little pouches into one and that really made the Lizzy work better. I like the single front pocket on the Lizzy vs the two on the Paige, but the gusseted back pocket on the Paige worked a lot better for me. I tried a Hayley on recommendation but it's HUGE for me. 

Now, to await a Navy in either one, and hopefully a Navy in either one comes to Nordstrom, since I have TONS of g/c burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Pirula

Hmmm.  Can anyone please tell me how the Hayley compares size wise to the Jane?  I thought they were about the same?   Which yes, ame, is a good sized bag.


----------



## ame

They didn't have a Jane in stock otherwise I'd have looked at that one.


----------



## Pirula

Ladies, is this the Kingsport Gray?  

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181753686461


----------



## Hirisa

Pirula said:


> Ladies, is this the Kingsport Gray?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181753686461


That looks a lot like Fern to me, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Pirula

Well, it certainly isn't rose gold, no matter what she thinks, so...

Too stained anyway.  Thanks Hirisa.


----------



## Lanine

I purchased the Flax Georgie today and now it's sold out. Hope I love it! I've never seen this style or color in person. Hopefully the color won't be too light. I finally got my Mother's Day present!


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Hmmm.  Can anyone please tell me how the Hayley compares size wise to the Jane?  I thought they were about the same?   Which yes, ame, is a good sized bag.



They are about the same size when sitting next to each other.  Different styles of course, but similar size.  I can snap a pic in a bit to show you.


----------



## mariposa08

Jane and Hayley


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Jane and Hayley




Any chance to show off that pretty Jane..., ha ha..., just kidding [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pirula

Oh that's great mariposa thank you!

She is beautiful!  Is that Berry?

Lucky you Lanine!  Please post modeling pics as I must live vicariously on this one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> I found a local boutique that carries MZW and tested out a Paige with all my crap. I think I can make a Paige work better for me than a Lizzy but I actually, I did condense two of my little pouches into one and that really made the Lizzy work better. I like the single front pocket on the Lizzy vs the two on the Paige, but the gusseted back pocket on the Paige worked a lot better for me. I tried a Hayley on recommendation but it's HUGE for me.
> 
> Now, to await a Navy in either one, and hopefully a Navy in either one comes to Nordstrom, since I have TONS of g/c burning a hole in my pocket.




Fingers crossed for you that the Fall navy comes in one of those styles!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Any chance to show off that pretty Jane..., ha ha..., just kidding [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Oh that's great mariposa thank you!
> 
> She is beautiful!  Is that Berry?
> 
> Lucky you Lanine!  Please post modeling pics as I must live vicariously on this one.



Yep that's berry Jane


----------



## ame

LuvAllBags said:


> Fingers crossed for you that the Fall navy comes in one of those styles!



I am  crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Hmmm.  Can anyone please tell me how the Hayley compares size wise to the Jane?  I thought they were about the same?   Which yes, ame, is a good sized bag.




Hayley is not as deep or tall as Jane. For me, the 1-1.5 inches in depth difference means that Jane works for me but Hayley does not.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Ladies, is this the Kingsport Gray?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181753686461




Definitely Fern. Also, Jane did not come in Kingsport, much to my chagrin.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am glad that Vermillion Kate is out of stock again. I kept looking at it because I really want the red, but I know I won't carry it. I have a black Kate and only use it for travel. Don't need another. Vermillion is one of those colors that I wish had come in more classic styles. I considered the Suki, but just don't love it.


----------



## Pirula

Okay thanks luvallbags.  Hayley sounds closer to Bea, which could be perfecto for me.  I never fill up Jane.

Well berry is freaking gorgeous.  That is all.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> Okay thanks luvallbags.  Hayley sounds closer to Bea, which could be perfecto for me.  I never fill up Jane.
> 
> Well berry is freaking gorgeous.  That is all.


Hayley is longer(going East-West) than Bea and less deep too. Bea is just a lil bigger than Baby jane


----------



## Pirula

Oh!  That could be good!  Thanks Tua.


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> Oh that's great mariposa thank you!
> 
> She is beautiful!  Is that Berry?
> 
> Lucky you Lanine!  Please post modeling pics as I must live vicariously on this one.



Thanks Pirula! I remembered you were thinking of getting a Georgie too. You should have grabbed one! I'll definitely take some pics for you once I get it


----------



## Pirula

Can't wait to see!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Okay thanks luvallbags.  Hayley sounds closer to Bea, which could be perfecto for me.  I never fill up Jane.
> 
> Well berry is freaking gorgeous.  That is all.




I believe Hayley came in Berry...[emoji6]. But they rarely appear in resale, unfortunately. If Bea is your size, Hayley is probably also good for you, size-wise.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> I believe Hayley came in Berry...[emoji6]. But they rarely appear in resale, unfortunately. If Bea is your size, Hayley is probably also good for you, size-wise.




Terrific!  I'll be keeping an eye on Hayley in the future.


----------



## Pirula

Well this Capri does nothing for me either.  While the three strap options are a great idea, I know I'd never bother switching them out, but that's me.  For the rest, meh.  No pleats, dull.

I'll say it for the 900th time, I wish they'd make a classic in Begonia.


----------



## jlauter

Does anyone know whether you can order a replacement cross body strap? I need one for my black moto bag. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

jlauter said:


> Does anyone know whether you can order a replacement cross body strap? I need one for my black moto bag. Thanks!



Call them people have done it in the past.


----------



## justwatchin

I like the Capri but not for $325&#128533;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yeah, I am skipping Sienna, at least for now. I really want Begonia, but I doubt that I'd use the hobo regularly. It will drive me crazy with everything jumbling up inside, and I am not a fan of floppy bags. They are also pricey for a hobo, even with three straps. I do like the three straps, though.


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Well this Capri does nothing for me either.  While the three strap options are a great idea, I know I'd never bother switching them out, but that's me.  For the rest, meh.  No pleats, dull.
> 
> I'll say it for the 900th time, I wish they'd make a classic in Begonia.



I agree.


----------



## mariposa08

What bag is everyone carrying this week?


----------



## Pirula

I'm still with my orange Bea.  I'll be carrying it through Wednesday then changing to my gorgeous green Tod's.


----------



## Hirisa

I think I'll be going with my currant Hayley this week. I have a busy week ahead and there's bad weather predicted, so something that can fit makeup bag, lunch, water bottle, phone, umbrella, handheld gaming system, and a couple of books will be necessary! Any more stuff, and I'd be reaching for my Belle.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?




Royal Eliza!!! Love it!!


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> What bag is everyone carrying this week?



I'm carrying my Midnight Chelsea today.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal Eliza!!! Love it!!




I wanna see...


----------



## Pirula

Me too!  The Chelsea as well please!


----------



## dcooney4

My clove Paige.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Still wearing my Plum baby Jane


----------



## Reba

Was still in my Kingsport Lizzy...took daughter to dr., running high fever all weekend, I took a tumble on rain-soaked parking lot...Lizzy needs a lil' clean-up tonight...will be switching into something else.., so much for month of June bringing me a fresh start of new luck...


----------



## Pirula

Oh Reba I hope you're not too banged up.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Oh Reba I hope you're not too banged up.




Not too.., what's a few bruises?  Save the [emoji162]!  Thankfully, the gravel and muck seemed to have come off my bag..will check again in daylight. ...oh, I am so sure that was not a pretty sight.., somewhere a security camera operator is replaying on nightly bloopers [emoji37]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Not too.., what's a few bruises?  Save the [emoji162]!  Thankfully, the gravel and muck seemed to have come off my bag..will check again in daylight. ...oh, I am so sure that was not a pretty sight.., somewhere a security camera operator is replaying on nightly bloopers [emoji37]



I'm so glad you are ok!  I hope Lizzy is too.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal Eliza!!! Love it!!



I want to see it too.  I have one in my mzw cart, hoping they drop the price.


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Not too.., what's a few bruises?  Save the [emoji162]!  Thankfully, the gravel and muck seemed to have come off my bag..will check again in daylight. ...oh, I am so sure that was not a pretty sight.., somewhere a security camera operator is replaying on nightly bloopers [emoji37]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Glad you're ok!  You and the bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Royal pics!! Love the metallic trim.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Not too.., what's a few bruises?  Save the [emoji162]!  Thankfully, the gravel and muck seemed to have come off my bag..will check again in daylight. ...oh, I am so sure that was not a pretty sight.., somewhere a security camera operator is replaying on nightly bloopers [emoji37]




So glad you're ok, Reba! I fell on a sidewalk a few years ago, and as I was going down, I distinctly thought to hold my bag up high so it didn't get scuffed. Wow - the things we do!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So glad you're ok, Reba! I fell on a sidewalk a few years ago, and as I was going down, I distinctly thought to hold my bag up high so it didn't get scuffed. Wow - the things we do!




Ha, ha...priorities!  Love the Eliza. The Royal with that saffiano trim was a real surprise this season. Thought it was pretty, but didn't realize it would be such a fave. Good for you on getting two. Enjoy.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal pics!! Love the metallic trim.
> 
> View attachment 3017031
> View attachment 3017032



Thank you!  So pretty!


----------



## anthrosphere

I saw the MZ Wallace 'Janie - Bedford' satchel in a plum color at my local Consignment store. I don't know the price since it was displayed behind the cash register. But if you live in Sacramento, CA you can definitely check it out.

Oh! And they do ship orders out, too. Just give them a ring.

Consignment store contact info:

Article Consignment
706 56th St #100, Sacramento, CA 95819
(916) 316-5772


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal pics!! Love the metallic trim.
> 
> View attachment 3017031
> View attachment 3017032



So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba-I am glad you are not seriously hurt.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba-I am glad you are not seriously hurt.




Thank you. Bag cleaned up too!  That's another reason we love our MZ's...  My lightest color, and no evidence of my crash landing! [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you. Bag cleaned up too!  That's another reason we love our MZ's...  My lightest color, and no evidence of my crash landing! [emoji4]



Thank goodness!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you. Bag cleaned up too!  That's another reason we love our MZ's...  My lightest color, and no evidence of my crash landing! [emoji4]




They are so easy...wish our bodies were that durable!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> They are so easy...wish our bodies were that durable!




True...did leave a mark or two there..[emoji17]


----------



## mariposa08

anthrosphere said:


> I saw the MZ Wallace 'Janie - Bedford' satchel in a plum color at my local Consignment store. I don't know the price since it was displayed behind the cash register. But if you live in Sacramento, CA you can definitely check it out.
> 
> Oh! And they do ship orders out, too. Just give them a ring.
> 
> Consignment store contact info:
> 
> Article Consignment
> 706 56th St #100, Sacramento, CA 95819
> (916) 316-5772




Thank you for sharing. Must be a baby Jane since I don't think Janie has come in plum.


----------



## Reba

Do we know if that is it for "PreFall Collection?"  If so, how long do we have to wait before they start releasing Fall bags?  So restless of me I know. Just disappointed in recent new choices. Maybe Nordstrom Anniversary Sale at beginning of July will have a special priced Fall bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do we know if that is it for "PreFall Collection?"  If so, how long do we have to wait before they start releasing Fall bags?  So restless of me I know. Just disappointed in recent new choices. Maybe Nordstrom Anniversary Sale at beginning of July will have a special priced Fall bag.




I bet they will. They put Moss in that sale last year, I think. May have been year before. 

I think we are in pre-fall now, maybe fall starts in July? That is when other fashion brands traditionally launch fall collections.


----------



## mariposa08

Vermillion has arrived.  Playing around with tassels to find the right one.


----------



## Pirula

Very nice!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Vermillion has arrived.  Playing around with tassels to find the right one.




Ooh - gorgeous! I like that tassel with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mocha Clara arrives tomorrow. Oddly excited to see if I like the color. I already know I love the style.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Mocha Clara arrives tomorrow. Oddly excited to see if I like the color. I already know I love the style.




I would love to hear your thoughts on the color and see pics when you have time.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Vermillion has arrived.  Playing around with tassels to find the right one.




Love. Love that tassel with it too!  Why is it the colors look so much better in our real life photos?  ...I think so any way... Enjoy Mariposa, it really is pretty. Color is so less harsh looking here.


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> Vermillion has arrived.  Playing around with tassels to find the right one.



Love the blue tassel on Kate!  So happy you love her!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Vermillion has arrived.  Playing around with tassels to find the right one.


so pretty I love the color


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Omgosh, how pretty!


----------



## Daquiri

The royal and vermillion bags are beautiful.  MZ Wallace colors are so saturated and really well done.  

Yesterday I received the Jane tote in coal. I used it today and it's the perfect size for me and so functional. The coal color is so rich. Who knew grey could be so interesting. The zippers really pop as well. 

I would love to see the mocha clara (actually I think I tried on at Bloomies a while ago and really liked it). Trying to resist. Need to slow down spending...


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Daquiri said:


> The royal and vermillion bags are beautiful.  MZ Wallace colors are so saturated and really well done.
> 
> Yesterday I received the Jane tote in coal. I used it today and it's the perfect size for me and so functional. The coal color is so rich. Who knew grey could be so interesting. The zippers really pop as well.
> 
> I would love to see the mocha clara (actually I think I tried on at Bloomies a while ago and really liked it). Trying to resist. Need to slow down spending...




I received my Vermillion Kate yesterday and added the new Kamo tassel to it. No vermillion in the tassel but it's a great compliment to the red!

I received the Mocha Clara today at work &#128522; it's still in the box under my desk and I'm so excited to open it! I'll try to post some pics later today. I've actually never posted pics on here I don't think!! It's time. 

What does everyone think about the Astor in the new Summer Shop 2015 Kamo?? It's loud and bold but I kinda like it. Loving the puff Bedford. It definitely makes a more substantial bag. The tassel I have in that print is gorgeous. Again, the MZW pics online do not do it justice!


----------



## Reba

suzielovesCTs said:


> I received my Vermillion Kate yesterday and added the new Kamo tassel to it. No vermillion in the tassel but it's a great compliment to the red!
> 
> I received the Mocha Clara today at work [emoji4] it's still in the box under my desk and I'm so excited to open it! I'll try to post some pics later today. I've actually never posted pics on here I don't think!! It's time.
> 
> What does everyone think about the Astor in the new Summer Shop 2015 Kamo?? It's loud and bold but I kinda like it. Loving the puff Bedford. It definitely makes a more substantial bag. The tassel I have in that print is gorgeous. Again, the MZW pics online do not do it justice!




Yes please post pics!! I love that tassel, though quite pricey for a tassel..but might go for it with a Giftcard, so pics please!

I posted here a few pages back my concern about puff bags. In one of the pics of Astor on Nordies, you can see deep creases in the fabric that seem to crease the "puff."  Maybe just a bad shot, but would watch out for quality if you were to order. That would bother me.   

Would love to see Clara too. Enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## Reba

suzielovesCTs...keep
In mind, they are coming out with a version of hunter green in the Fall...that tassel on a dark green bag...[emoji7]


----------



## mariposa08

Using Kate today


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Using Kate today




Looks great!


----------



## mariposa08




----------



## suzielovesCTs

mariposa08 said:


>




Gorgeous!! Love your Birks too!


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Reba said:


> suzielovesCTs...keep
> In mind, they are coming out with a version of hunter green in the Fall...that tassel on a dark green bag...[emoji7]




Ooh you are right! Love green and don't have a green MZW yet &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## mariposa08

suzielovesCTs said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your Birks too!



Thank you. Shoes are actually from Target. The kids Honey sandals- have them in leopard and the glitter lol 

My birks aren't nearly as fun but I have been thinking of getting a gold pair.


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> Using Kate today



Love the vermillion!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


>




Whole outfit...too cute...


----------



## footballmom

That Vermillion Kate is so pretty! Love the tassels too and may have to check Target for those sandals


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Whole outfit...too cute...



Thank you!


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


>




Love!  [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


>




Looks great on you!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

suzielovesCTs said:


> I received my Vermillion Kate yesterday and added the new Kamo tassel to it. No vermillion in the tassel but it's a great compliment to the red!
> 
> I received the Mocha Clara today at work [emoji4] it's still in the box under my desk and I'm so excited to open it! I'll try to post some pics later today. I've actually never posted pics on here I don't think!! It's time.
> 
> What does everyone think about the Astor in the new Summer Shop 2015 Kamo?? It's loud and bold but I kinda like it. Loving the puff Bedford. It definitely makes a more substantial bag. The tassel I have in that print is gorgeous. Again, the MZW pics online do not do it justice!




I love the Kamo. Not sure what I would buy though - maybe the tassel or journal cover.


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Kamo. Not sure what I would buy though - maybe the tassel or journal cover.



Me TOO.....love the print and would love something in this print as well - if there was a small pouch, it would be MINE immediately!


----------



## Hirisa

I love the Kamo print! I'm just not looking for a totebag. A cosmetic case, a pouch, or if they ever branched out, an umbrella? Then I'd be all over it.


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> Talk to me about the Jane tote.  If I love Jane and Francis tote do you like I would love JT?




I'm days late trying to catch up on the thread but I totally think you'd like Jane Tote!


----------



## estrie

Bought Vermillion Andie almost on impulse during sale; had been thinking for a while. Someone awhile back felt Vermillion was kind of toy-like with the red saffiano leather and the way it matches the fabric so closely. I totally get that, yet Andie is a more office-y bag and Vermillion is nice and bright. 

I'm quite dissatisfied with all the flat flat pockets and straight line shapes. It makes the bags odd looking when I inevitably stuff them during days away from my desk or traveling. Belle never looks odd or bad. Paige always looks good too. At least Britt is structured.

Andie in particular is odd because of the bottom, with the mild partition between back and front. And the flat straps aren't as comfortable as rounded handles, but I think they'll soften? 

But I do still like the bag! 

So. The awkward didn't really come across in pictures. I do like the flaps where the straps connect; makes the bag comfortable cross-body.


----------



## estrie

Vermillion Andie in front of Papaya small Sutton. Papaya, more orange, is definitely a very happy color. Do love the solid red that is Vermillion.


----------



## estrie

And... If anyone was curious what damage to metallic saffiano leather looks like. I thought I'd gotten some adhesive on it or something but turns out I scratched it. I kept trying to clean it and just scraped it more. Basically, don't mess with it, it'll just get worse, like zits


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mocha Clara. I like it. Like Frankie, it is heavier because of all the zippers and pockets. But my crazy pocket love makes up for that. Mocha is a good color - not too light, so I am not at all concerned about getting it dirty. I like the brown/black contrast with silver hardware. I may add my neon pink tassel. 

This will be a keeper, and is my second Clara. My other is an original black Clara with gold lock and satin lining. 

I just realized this Clara is a similar color to one of my favorite Longchamp leather bags, which is a dark taupe color, almost mushroom. That's why I really like the color. Very versatile.


----------



## Hirisa

You wear that vermillion Andie well, estrie!

Speaking of lovely shades of red, a bordeaux Lizzy just hit ebay. Not my listing, obv.

edit: Oooh, nice Clara, LuvAllbags. I like the mocha shade with the contrasting leather. Very relaxed and calm looking.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> And... If anyone was curious what damage to metallic saffiano leather looks like. I thought I'd gotten some adhesive on it or something but turns out I scratched it. I kept trying to clean it and just scraped it more. Basically, don't mess with it, it'll just get worse, like zits
> 
> View attachment 3020354
> 
> View attachment 3020353




Ugh! Sorry to see that happened!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Bought Vermillion Andie almost on impulse during sale; had been thinking for a while. Someone awhile back felt Vermillion was kind of toy-like with the red saffiano leather and the way it matches the fabric so closely. I totally get that, yet Andie is a more office-y bag and Vermillion is nice and bright.
> 
> I'm quite dissatisfied with all the flat flat pockets and straight line shapes. It makes the bags odd looking when I inevitably stuff them during days away from my desk or traveling. Belle never looks odd or bad. Paige always looks good too. At least Britt is structured.
> 
> Andie in particular is odd because of the bottom, with the mild partition between back and front. And the flat straps aren't as comfortable as rounded handles, but I think they'll soften?
> 
> But I do still like the bag!
> 
> So. The awkward didn't really come across in pictures. I do like the flaps where the straps connect; makes the bag comfortable cross-body.
> 
> View attachment 3020349




It looks great on you! I love the bright, happy red. I'm with you on the flat pockets. Not my thing either. Those pleated pockets never look awkward and can be filled with a lot!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Me TOO.....love the print and would love something in this print as well - if there was a small pouch, it would be MINE immediately!




Agree!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I love the Kamo print! I'm just not looking for a totebag. A cosmetic case, a pouch, or if they ever branched out, an umbrella? Then I'd be all over it.




An umbrella would be so cool.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Mocha Clara. I like it. Like Frankie, it is heavier because of all the zippers and pockets. But my crazy pocket love makes up for that. Mocha is a good color - not too light, so I am not at all concerned about getting it dirty. I like the brown/black contrast with silver hardware. I may add my neon pink tassel.
> 
> This will be a keeper, and is my second Clara. My other is an original black Clara with gold lock and satin lining.
> 
> View attachment 3020370
> View attachment 3020371




Yay!  It's gorgeous!  I am living vicariously....


----------



## LuvAllBags

You know...I really like that Kamo Astor tote. It is probably the mixed prints drawing me. But I think the Astors are overpriced for what they are and I don't love the exaggerated wedge shape. Will continue to resist and pull out my Ankara Ava when I have a print craving.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Yay!  It's gorgeous!  I am living vicariously....




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Mocha Clara. I like it. Like Frankie, it is heavier because of all the zippers and pockets. But my crazy pocket love makes up for that. Mocha is a good color - not too light, so I am not at all concerned about getting it dirty. I like the brown/black contrast with silver hardware. I may add my neon pink tassel.
> 
> This will be a keeper, and is my second Clara. My other is an original black Clara with gold lock and satin lining.
> 
> I just realized this Clara is a similar color to one of my favorite Longchamp leather bags, which is a dark taupe color, almost mushroom. That's why I really like the color. Very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3020370
> View attachment 3020371



I really love this. Love the dark leather with it.Wish Clara worked for me.


----------



## mariposa08

estrie said:


> Bought Vermillion Andie almost on impulse during sale; had been thinking for a while. Someone awhile back felt Vermillion was kind of toy-like with the red saffiano leather and the way it matches the fabric so closely. I totally get that, yet Andie is a more office-y bag and Vermillion is nice and bright.
> 
> I'm quite dissatisfied with all the flat flat pockets and straight line shapes. It makes the bags odd looking when I inevitably stuff them during days away from my desk or traveling. Belle never looks odd or bad. Paige always looks good too. At least Britt is structured.
> 
> Andie in particular is odd because of the bottom, with the mild partition between back and front. And the flat straps aren't as comfortable as rounded handles, but I think they'll soften?
> 
> But I do still like the bag!
> 
> So. The awkward didn't really come across in pictures. I do like the flaps where the straps connect; makes the bag comfortable cross-body.
> 
> View attachment 3020349



Looks great on you!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Royal pics!! Love the metallic trim.
> 
> View attachment 3017031
> View attachment 3017032




Really gorgeous!


----------



## estrie

Daquiri said:


> The royal and vermillion bags are beautiful.  MZ Wallace colors are so saturated and really well done.
> 
> Yesterday I received the Jane tote in coal. I used it today and it's the perfect size for me and so functional. The coal color is so rich. Who knew grey could be so interesting. The zippers really pop as well.
> 
> I would love to see the mocha clara (actually I think I tried on at Bloomies a while ago and really liked it). Trying to resist. Need to slow down spending...




I think their description said something about a mixed metal look for that color combo which is spot on; silver hardware, gray fabric, coppery trim and handles, the variety in the look is so nice!


----------



## estrie

suzielovesCTs said:


> I received my Vermillion Kate yesterday and added the new Kamo tassel to it. No vermillion in the tassel but it's a great compliment to the red!
> 
> I received the Mocha Clara today at work [emoji4] it's still in the box under my desk and I'm so excited to open it! I'll try to post some pics later today. I've actually never posted pics on here I don't think!! It's time.
> 
> What does everyone think about the Astor in the new Summer Shop 2015 Kamo?? It's loud and bold but I kinda like it. Loving the puff Bedford. It definitely makes a more substantial bag. The tassel I have in that print is gorgeous. Again, the MZW pics online do not do it justice!




Oooh, any chance for a photo of the Kamo with Vermillion? My Vermillion Andie totally needs something other than sunglasses to give it visual variety...


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


>




Brilliant!!


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> I love the Kamo print! I'm just not looking for a totebag. A cosmetic case, a pouch, or if they ever branched out, an umbrella? Then I'd be all over it.




An umbrella!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> You know...I really like that Kamo Astor tote. It is probably the mixed prints drawing me. But I think the Astors are overpriced for what they are and I don't love the exaggerated wedge shape. Will continue to resist and pull out my Ankara Ava when I have a print craving.




And Ankara is a great print, nice and cheerful.


----------



## Lanine

estrie said:


> Bought Vermillion Andie almost on impulse during sale; had been thinking for a while. Someone awhile back felt Vermillion was kind of toy-like with the red saffiano leather and the way it matches the fabric so closely. I totally get that, yet Andie is a more office-y bag and Vermillion is nice and bright.
> 
> I'm quite dissatisfied with all the flat flat pockets and straight line shapes. It makes the bags odd looking when I inevitably stuff them during days away from my desk or traveling. Belle never looks odd or bad. Paige always looks good too. At least Britt is structured.
> 
> Andie in particular is odd because of the bottom, with the mild partition between back and front. And the flat straps aren't as comfortable as rounded handles, but I think they'll soften?
> 
> But I do still like the bag!
> 
> So. The awkward didn't really come across in pictures. I do like the flaps where the straps connect; makes the bag comfortable cross-body.
> 
> View attachment 3020349



The color is so vibrant and cheerful! I love it!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Mocha Clara. I like it. Like Frankie, it is heavier because of all the zippers and pockets. But my crazy pocket love makes up for that. Mocha is a good color - not too light, so I am not at all concerned about getting it dirty. I like the brown/black contrast with silver hardware. I may add my neon pink tassel.
> 
> This will be a keeper, and is my second Clara. My other is an original black Clara with gold lock and satin lining.
> 
> I just realized this Clara is a similar color to one of my favorite Longchamp leather bags, which is a dark taupe color, almost mushroom. That's why I really like the color. Very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3020370
> View attachment 3020371



Congrats on your Mocha Clara! Looks beautiful. I was very tempted to get it too but was waiting for the price to drop.


----------



## Lanine

Still waiting on my Flax Geoegie but now worrying the color will be too light and be too much maintenance. I regretted not getting the Ruby color during the sale and found a Jane Tote on Lane knight. They were nice enough to price match MZ Wallace's sale price so looking forward to seeing this color in person!


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Still waiting on my Flax Geoegie but now worrying the color will be too light and be too much maintenance. I regretted not getting the Ruby color during the sale and found a Jane Tote on Lane knight. They were nice enough to price match MZ Wallace's sale price so looking forward to seeing this color in person!



I have seen it and it is beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Still waiting on my Flax Geoegie but now worrying the color will be too light and be too much maintenance. I regretted not getting the Ruby color during the sale and found a Jane Tote on Lane knight. They were nice enough to price match MZ Wallace's sale price so looking forward to seeing this color in person!




I have a Ruby Jane Tote and like it a lot. Ruby is beautiful and the Jane Tote has so many pockets - it's a great Jane or Georgie alternative.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Vermillion Andie in front of Papaya small Sutton. Papaya, more orange, is definitely a very happy color. Do love the solid red that is Vermillion.
> 
> View attachment 3020347




Estrie, your Andie is a pretty color. I am glad you are still enjoying it even though it may not have all your favorite MZ bag qualities. Looks like a great work-week bag. Goes great with your blazer.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Mocha Clara. I like it. Like Frankie, it is heavier because of all the zippers and pockets. But my crazy pocket love makes up for that. Mocha is a good color - not too light, so I am not at all concerned about getting it dirty. I like the brown/black contrast with silver hardware. I may add my neon pink tassel.
> 
> This will be a keeper, and is my second Clara. My other is an original black Clara with gold lock and satin lining.
> 
> I just realized this Clara is a similar color to one of my favorite Longchamp leather bags, which is a dark taupe color, almost mushroom. That's why I really like the color. Very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3020370
> View attachment 3020371




Love the dark taupe color too, especially with that black contrast. If I only didn't have so many bags in this color family already...


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> You know...I really like that Kamo Astor tote. It is probably the mixed prints drawing me. But I think the Astors are overpriced for what they are and I don't love the exaggerated wedge shape. Will continue to resist and pull out my Ankara Ava when I have a print craving.



YUP - totally agree, and I actually did a search here to get intel on the Astor, but not much popped up.  There's a review on the MZ site that says the wedge shape is pretty stiff, no slouching, so that put the bag on the "not for me" list.  Wish it were not 8" wide.  I've come to the realization that 5" is the max width for me for any bag.
Oh well....and YES to the umbrella idea!!!!


----------



## dcblam

suzielovesCTs said:


> I received my Vermillion Kate yesterday and added the new Kamo tassel to it. No vermillion in the tassel but it's a great compliment to the red!
> 
> I received the Mocha Clara today at work &#128522; it's still in the box under my desk and I'm so excited to open it! I'll try to post some pics later today. I've actually never posted pics on here I don't think!! It's time.
> 
> What does everyone think about the Astor in the new Summer Shop 2015 Kamo?? It's loud and bold but I kinda like it. Loving the puff Bedford. It definitely makes a more substantial bag. The tassel I have in that print is gorgeous. Again, the MZW pics online do not do it justice!



YES, as others have asked as well - we NEED to see this KAMO print......


----------



## Daquiri

I stopped by Bloomingdales to see some of the new styles. I tried on the small and large Astor which I really liked especially in black and begonia. Sometimes I like a structured bag and these are the best of both, structured yet soft. Also what looks like one outside pocket is actually two (one zip pocket and behind it is a slip pocket). The puff fabric is very nice and substantial.  If there were any creases I suspect they would release in time with use.  I'll probably end up ordering a small at some point.  I also tried on the Sophie and while the colors are gorgeous and they seem well made, I don't think the style will work for me.

Surprise for me was how gorgeous the slate bedford and begonia.  Another unexpected favorite is the Poppy which is adorable and the Olympia.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Daquiri said:


> I stopped by Bloomingdales to see some of the new styles. I tried on the small and large Astor which I really liked especially in black and begonia. Sometimes I like a structured bag and these are the best of both, structured yet soft. Also what looks like one outside pocket is actually two (one zip pocket and behind it is a slip pocket). The puff fabric is very nice and substantial.  If there were any creases I suspect they would release in time with use.  I'll probably end up ordering a small at some point.  I also tried on the Sophie and while the colors are gorgeous and they seem well made, I don't think the style will work for me.
> 
> Surprise for me was how gorgeous the slate bedford and begonia.  Another unexpected favorite is the Poppy which is adorable and the Olympia.


did you happen to see the Sienna in any of the colors?


----------



## Daquiri

Yes, they had the Sienna in begonia and slate.  Both colors are beautiful (the slate has almost a lavender undertone).


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> I have seen it and it is beautiful.



I'll be getting it tomorrow so can't wait! How is your Flax bag holding up so far? Have you started using it? I wear dark rinse colored jeans so worried it will stain the bag


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a Ruby Jane Tote and like it a lot. Ruby is beautiful and the Jane Tote has so many pockets - it's a great Jane or Georgie alternative.



Thanks for your insight! I was really lucky to get it since it was the last bag they had. Bordeaux was not vibrant enough for me so I'm hoping Ruby is a richer tone.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Thanks for your insight! I was really lucky to get it since it was the last bag they had. Bordeaux was not vibrant enough for me so I'm hoping Ruby is a richer tone.




I think you will like Ruby if Bordeaux wasn't lively enough. Bordeaux is kinda the "basic black" of reds. Ruby definitely has more life.


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> I think you will like Ruby if Bordeaux wasn't lively enough. Bordeaux is kinda the "basic black" of reds. Ruby definitely has more life.



Yes definately Bordeaux was much more subdued and more purplish when I first saw it in person. I was expecting a richer burgundy color. I'm sure I will love the Ruby!


----------



## Pirula

This is why I never purchased Bordeaux.  I already have Currant (which omg I adore) and they were just too similar.


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> This is why I never purchased Bordeaux.  I already have Currant (which omg I adore) and they were just too similar.



It's funny but the color representation on the website made it seem more burgundy but IRL it looks just like currant. Plus the name Bordeaux is supposed to be a wine burgundy color too. But Bordeaux is great for those who wanted purple with silver hardware. I know MZ Wallace rarely does that color and hardware combination.


----------



## Pirula

Right.  I had read here actually how similar they are.  Then saw in person.  I need a true burgundy bag too.  It'll come.


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> I'll be getting it tomorrow so can't wait! How is your Flax bag holding up so far? Have you started using it? I wear dark rinse colored jeans so worried it will stain the bag



I do not own it. I saw it at nordstroms and really liked it, but since I had already bought a bag that day and dh was standing next to me I had to walk away.


----------



## Pirula

dcooney4 said:


> I do not own it. I saw it at nordstroms and really liked it, but since I had already bought a bag that day and dh was standing next to me I had to walk away.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. We've all been there.


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> Right.  I had read here actually how similar they are.  Then saw in person.  I need a true burgundy bag too.  It'll come.



Have you seen Ruby IRL? I think it's supposed to be a true burgundy. Looks pretty in the pictures. There were some Ruby bags for sale on the MZ Wallace site but they sold out super fast


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> I do not own it. I saw it at nordstroms and really liked it, but since I had already bought a bag that day and dh was standing next to me I had to walk away.



I just tell my hubbie it's an investment since I can always sell it later and the value doesn't drop like Coach bags


----------



## Pirula

Lanine said:


> Have you seen Ruby IRL? I think it's supposed to be a true burgundy. Looks pretty in the pictures. There were some Ruby bags for sale on the MZ Wallace site but they sold out super fast




No Lanine, I have not.  Looks lovely in photos though.


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Have you seen Ruby IRL? I think it's supposed to be a true burgundy. Looks pretty in the pictures. There were some Ruby bags for sale on the MZ Wallace site but they sold out super fast



Ruby is beautiful.


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> Ruby is beautiful.



Looks gorgeous! Almost like the Berry color on my phone!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Just a note about Mocha...it has qualities like Pebble where it looks different in different lights. Very cool and very versatile. It is a great neutral that I would not pin down as any one color. If you are on the fence, I recommend it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Looks gorgeous! Almost like the Berry color on my phone!




That light makes it look more berry, but it is definitely a dark red. There is no pink or purple in it IRL.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Both Ruby and Bordeaux are beautiful colors. My Ruby Paige is more of a dark-medium red color and my Bordeaux Jane is a true burgandy  color I love them both


----------



## Lanine

estrie said:


> Vermillion Andie in front of Papaya small Sutton. Papaya, more orange, is definitely a very happy color. Do love the solid red that is Vermillion.
> 
> View attachment 3020347



I'm seriously considering getting the Vermilion Andie as well since I desperately need a crossbody bag but afraid it might be too big. Do you feel it would fit a petite frame and not look overwhelmed? Your mod shot looks great though and not oversized at all.


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> That light makes it look more berry, but it is definitely a dark red. There is no pink or purple in it IRL.



That's just the color I was hoping for! Thank you!


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a note about Mocha...it has qualities like Pebble where it looks different in different lights. Very cool and very versatile. It is a great neutral that I would not pin down as any one color. If you are on the fence, I recommend it.


Thank you for the tip! I've been thinking about the Mocha Clara for a while now -- it's such a cute bag and I'm fond of the shape...looks like it's time to make a move


----------



## estrie

Lanine said:


> I'm seriously considering getting the Vermilion Andie as well since I desperately need a crossbody bag but afraid it might be too big. Do you feel it would fit a petite frame and not look overwhelmed? Your mod shot looks great though and not oversized at all.





Andie is not a huge bag, I think she would probably suit you fine. I carry Belle most happily, and that is reasonably large. But Kristy is a smaller Andie with only the crossbody. I thought about that, worrying about heavy handles on Andie, but have small Sutton for the bright smaller bag, and do want the hand and elbow carry option. And a little extra space never hurt


----------



## Lanine

estrie said:


> Andie is not a huge bag, I think she would probably suit you fine. I carry Belle most happily, and that is reasonably large. But Kristy is a smaller Andie with only the crossbody. I thought about that, worrying about heavy handles on Andie, but have small Sutton for the bright smaller bag, and do want the hand and elbow carry option. And a little extra space never hurt



I thought about the Kristy too but the shape looked too triangular to me. I liked the handle option on the Andie as well. I might just get the Andie now. Thanks estrie for your insight!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pulled out old faithful for this week. This is Plum Frankie. [emoji4] [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Pulled out old faithful for this week. This is Plum Frankie. [emoji4] [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3024460



 Love this one


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Pulled out old faithful for this week. This is Plum Frankie. [emoji4] [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3024460




Fabulous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Love this one




It might be my favorite bag. I would have a tough time choosing a favorite between this one, Currant Jane and Berry Jane.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> It might be my favorite bag. I would have a tough time choosing a favorite between this one, Currant Jane and Berry Jane.



Great top 3!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Great top 3!




Can you tell I like purple? Lol. [emoji56]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Can you tell I like purple? Lol. [emoji56]



I'm right there with you. I have 3 different plums, concord, and currant.  Their deep purples go with so much of my wardrobe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I just purchased a Tiger Eye Willow on the bay. Price was right. I have been wanting to try Willow but was waiting for right time/price deal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm right there with you. I have 3 different plums, concord, and currant.  Their deep purples go with so much of my wardrobe.




Yep, same here. And you know, if there is a purple this fall in any good styles, I will probably get it.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> I just purchased a Tiger Eye Willow on the bay. Price was right. I have been wanting to try Willow but was waiting for right time/price deal.




Well that's exciting!  Can't wait to see....


----------



## Lanine

Here is the Flax Georgie I ordered. Unfortunately I'm going to have to sell it because it is just too big depth wise for me. My hubbie said it looked like luggage on me  The color is beautiful though.


----------



## Pirula

Oh no!  That's sooooo too bad.  It's lovely and looks darker than the site pics, is it?

Well, it's a shame but you're doing the right thing.  I don't care for the oversized bag look either, as though the bag were wearing you.


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> Oh no!  That's sooooo too bad.  It's lovely and looks darker than the site pics, is it?
> 
> Well, it's a shame but you're doing the right thing.  I don't care for the oversized bag look either, as though the bag were wearing you.



I didn't realize the depth was 7.5" since the Jane is only 5". The color is darker indoors like in the pic but gets much lighter and brighter outside especially in the sun. It's another one of those chameleon bags  I'm thinking of getting the Vermilion Andie now instead or the Mocha Clara. I noticed the Andie already sold out online but still available at the stores so I need to make a decision fast!


----------



## Lanine

Here is a mod shot of the Flax Georgie on me. Just doesn't look good on me proportionally but for someone taller I'm sure it would look better.


----------



## Pirula

Sigh, I have to agree it does look too big.  Such a shame.  I'm 5'8" but I'm glad I didn't get one now, it's just huge.  Didn't look that big on model and that reference usually works for me but clearly not this time!

I hope you can return or exchange for another.  Glad you've already got one in mind!


----------



## Lanine

That was why hubbie was laughing his head off. Unfortunately no exchanges or returns for final sale items  It's an annoying policy MZ Wallace has especially for people who can't see these bags in person.


----------



## Lanine

Got my Ruby Jane Tote today! I really love this color. It's actually darker and more burgundy IRL than the pic. The bag is a little on the heavy side though but the style is really nice. It was probably a floor sample since the exterior had some stains and the leather is soft and scratched up a bit but I cleaned it up so it's good to go. I'm definitely keeping this one


----------



## BethL

Lanine said:


> Got my Ruby Jane Tote today! I really love this color. It's actually darker and more burgundy IRL than the pic. The bag is a little on the heavy side though but the style is really nice. It was probably a floor sample since the exterior had some stains and the leather is soft and scratched up a bit but I cleaned it up so it's good to go. I'm definitely keeping this one


So pretty!


----------



## Pirula

Lanine said:


> Got my Ruby Jane Tote today! I really love this color. It's actually darker and more burgundy IRL than the pic. The bag is a little on the heavy side though but the style is really nice. It was probably a floor sample since the exterior had some stains and the leather is soft and scratched up a bit but I cleaned it up so it's good to go. I'm definitely keeping this one




See now that is a keeper.  Gorgeous!  Very elegant.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Got my Ruby Jane Tote today! I really love this color. It's actually darker and more burgundy IRL than the pic. The bag is a little on the heavy side though but the style is really nice. It was probably a floor sample since the exterior had some stains and the leather is soft and scratched up a bit but I cleaned it up so it's good to go. I'm definitely keeping this one




Really is a beautiful color and style.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> Got my Ruby Jane Tote today! I really love this color. It's actually darker and more burgundy IRL than the pic. The bag is a little on the heavy side though but the style is really nice. It was probably a floor sample since the exterior had some stains and the leather is soft and scratched up a bit but I cleaned it up so it's good to go. I'm definitely keeping this one



Love this!!


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> That was why hubbie was laughing his head off. Unfortunately no exchanges or returns for final sale items  It's an annoying policy MZ Wallace has especially for people who can't see these bags in person.



You may want to double check the return policy.  I thought sale items could be returned as long as they were less than 50% off.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> You may want to double check the return policy.  I thought sale items could be returned as long as they were less than 50% off.



I already contacted them and I think they have changed their return policy. Now it's anything less than 30% off discount can be returned but anything more is a final sale and cannot be returned or exchanged or even get store credit for. I'm not sure why they changed it but it's pretty annoying.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I already contacted them and I think they have changed their return policy. Now it's anything less than 30% off discount can be returned but anything more is a final sale and cannot be returned or exchanged or even get store credit for. I'm not sure why they changed it but it's pretty annoying.



WOW!  I wonder when that changed.  I thought for the egg hunt it was still 50%.

Thank you for letting me know.  I'm sorry you can't return your bag though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Got my Ruby Jane Tote today! I really love this color. It's actually darker and more burgundy IRL than the pic. The bag is a little on the heavy side though but the style is really nice. It was probably a floor sample since the exterior had some stains and the leather is soft and scratched up a bit but I cleaned it up so it's good to go. I'm definitely keeping this one




Glad you like it! I have this same style and color and it's gorgeous. Hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> WOW!  I wonder when that changed.  I thought for the egg hunt it was still 50%.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.  I'm sorry you can't return your bag though.




Yeah...I noticed that some of the sale bags say final sale but aren't 50% off yet...I thought it was odd.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Here is a mod shot of the Flax Georgie on me. Just doesn't look good on me proportionally but for someone taller I'm sure it would look better.




It does look really big. Probably for the best to sell.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I already contacted them and I think they have changed their return policy. Now it's anything less than 30% off discount can be returned but anything more is a final sale and cannot be returned or exchanged or even get store credit for. I'm not sure why they changed it but it's pretty annoying.



What was your discount? Their website says 40%. If yours was less I would fight it.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> What was your discount? Their website says 40%. If yours was less I would fight it.



Oh I don't know why the lady said 30% when I called. They don't seem very consistent with their info. I bought the Georgie at $219 from $365 so it's exactly 40% so I don't think it qualifies for return


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> What was your discount? Their website says 40%. If yours was less I would fight it.



Thanks for the info though Mariposa!


----------



## bagsncakes

Have received the black Paige and currant Hayley from fashionbarnshop. The Paige is in absolute new condition but it doesn't have the Mz Wallace tags, instead it has the fashionbarnshop' s own tag. Which I don't mind as the bag is new. The currant Hayley is new with Mz Wallace tags but the leather has slight scuffing on it, which isn't too noticeable. Will probably go away after some conditioning. Honestly I wasn't expecting perfection for $150 but the actual problem is that the Hayley as not come with a crossbody strap and I only wear bags crossbody. Any suggestions ?










The last picture is the currant Hayley which looks black in my picture.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I just purchased a Tiger Eye Willow on the bay. Price was right. I have been wanting to try Willow but was waiting for right time/price deal.




Interesting..for me it is the smaller version, Ivy, that is tempting. Please let me know what you think of the comfort level of the straps...always such an issue on my shoulders. The Tiger Eye reminds me of a luggage brown...so versatile. I really like the color. Good luck.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> What was your discount? Their website says 40%. If yours was less I would fight it.




Agreed.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Oh I don't know why the lady said 30% when I called. They don't seem very consistent with their info. I bought the Georgie at $219 from $365 so it's exactly 40% so I don't think it qualifies for return




Such shysters on their customer service.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Interesting..for me it is the smaller version, Ivy, that is tempting. Please let me know what you think of the comfort level of the straps...always such an issue on my shoulders. The Tiger Eye reminds me of a luggage brown...so versatile. I really like the color. Good luck.




Sure, I will let you know. Agree - love the color. Once again, wish it had come in other styles...I am also worried about the straps, as I tend to overload. 

I fear this bag may be absolutely huge. If so, it may be for travel.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure, I will let you know. Agree - love the color. Once again, wish it had come in other styles...I am also worried about the straps, as I tend to overload.
> 
> I fear this bag may be absolutely huge. If so, it may be for travel.




I remember Carrie on here, who has an Ivy, saying that the size difference between the two was odd. A really big difference. But, she was referring to the Ivy being a wee bit too small...   I think Willow was a wee bit too big...  But, that was for her needs.., hopefully it will all be good.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I remember Carrie on here, who has an Ivy, saying that the size difference between the two was odd. A really big difference. But, she was referring to the Ivy being a wee bit too small...   I think Willow was a wee bit too big...  But, that was for her needs.., hopefully it will all be good.




That happens with several of their styles. I was also interested in the tall version, but it has really shallow depth, and that does not work for me. It is probably the medium size, though. 

I was thinking that Willows and Ivys almost never show up at resale, so buyers must like them.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> That happens with several of their styles. I was also interested in the tall version, but it has really shallow depth, and that does not work for me. It is probably the medium size, though.
> 
> I was thinking that Willows and Ivys almost never show up at resale, so buyers must like them.




True..never do see them for sale. And I think Carrie ended up with two of them!  [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Mariamshah said:


> Have received the black Paige and currant Hayley from fashionbarnshop. The Paige is in absolute new condition but it doesn't have the Mz Wallace tags, instead it has the fashionbarnshop' s own tag. Which I don't mind as the bag is new. The currant Hayley is new with Mz Wallace tags but the leather has slight scuffing on it, which isn't too noticeable. Will probably go away after some conditioning. Honestly I wasn't expecting perfection for $150 but the actual problem is that the Hayley as not come with a crossbody strap and I only wear bags crossbody. Any suggestions ?
> View attachment 3025482
> 
> View attachment 3025483
> 
> View attachment 3025484
> 
> View attachment 3025485
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is the currant Hayley which looks black in my picture.



Can you return them? The leather on the back of the paige where your hand is looks pretty rough. Is it just the lighting? Other then that they do not look bad, but no strap on hayley would be a deal breaker .


----------



## bagsncakes

dcooney4 said:


> Can you return them? The leather on the back of the paige where your hand is looks pretty rough. Is it just the lighting? Other then that they do not look bad, but no strap on hayley would be a deal breaker .




No can't return from Australia. I already paid $35 shipping one way which was $50 Australian. The Paige is fine, it could be the lighting. It looks flawless to me. I'm thinking on trying to find an alternate cross body strap. Which is nice and wide like the ones that come with Mz Wallace bags. I would love to get some suggestions on where I can find one


----------



## Reba

FYI. There is a Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Rosegold hardware on Ebay at a good price.., not my auction.


----------



## ame

mariposa08 said:


> You may want to double check the return policy.  I thought sale items could be returned as long as they were less than 50% off.





Lanine said:


> I already contacted them and I think they have changed their return policy. Now it's anything less than 30% off discount can be returned but anything more is a final sale and cannot be returned or exchanged or even get store credit for. I'm not sure why they changed it but it's pretty annoying.





mariposa08 said:


> WOW!  I wonder when that changed.  I thought for the egg hunt it was still 50%.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.  I'm sorry you can't return your bag though.





mariposa08 said:


> What was your discount? Their website says 40%. If yours was less I would fight it.



That makes me WAY less interested in buying from them directly and more likely to buy from Nordstrom because they don't play return games.


----------



## morejunkny

Mariamshah said:


> No can't return from Australia. I already paid $35 shipping one way which was $50 Australian. The Paige is fine, it could be the lighting. It looks flawless to me. I'm thinking on trying to find an alternate cross body strap. Which is nice and wide like the ones that come with Mz Wallace bags. I would love to get some suggestions on where I can find one




I would try asking MZ Wallace if they would sell you a replacement strap. The zipper on the little pouch that came with my Kate stopped working, and they replaced the whole pouch for me (but it did not match, I was ok with that)-I gave them the broken one. Granted, I was in-store, and this was a few years ago. It is worth a try?


----------



## bagsncakes

morejunkny said:


> I would try asking MZ Wallace if they would sell you a replacement strap. The zipper on the little pouch that came with my Kate stopped working, and they replaced the whole pouch for me (but it did not match, I was ok with that)-I gave them the broken one. Granted, I was in-store, and this was a few years ago. It is worth a try?




Thanx for the advice. I have emailed them. I hope this works, although their shipping to Australia is $120 USD for one bag. Which is crazy. I wonder how much shipping they will charge if they decide to send a strap. Let's see..


----------



## mariposa08

This is a site I know people have used

http://www.mautto.com/category/collections-webbing-straps


----------



## dcooney4

Mariamshah said:


> No can't return from Australia. I already paid $35 shipping one way which was $50 Australian. The Paige is fine, it could be the lighting. It looks flawless to me. I'm thinking on trying to find an alternate cross body strap. Which is nice and wide like the ones that come with Mz Wallace bags. I would love to get some suggestions on where I can find one



So glad the Paige is fine. It must have been the lighting. Will they credit you back part of it for lack of strap. If you were in the U.S. I would say call Mz . They sometimes sell spare straps. Perhaps you can get one made at a local shoe maker .


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> This is a site I know people have used
> 
> http://www.mautto.com/category/collections-webbing-straps



This looks great!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure, I will let you know. Agree - love the color. Once again, wish it had come in other styles...I am also worried about the straps, as I tend to overload.
> 
> I fear this bag may be absolutely huge. If so, it may be for travel.


I love the color too, and would have gotten an Ivy if they had kept the pleating from last year's model.  Last year's Ivy and Willow had slight pleating at the bottom - similar to the Georgie - that gave the bags a little visual interest.  Someone else mentioned it on their review of either the Willow or Ivy on the MZW website.  It seems all of their "new" designs (and now some "old") have eliminated all pleating.  It's a shame.


----------



## mariposa08

Butterfly med. metro today.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> Butterfly med. metro today.



What a gorgeous pattern! Definitely makes you smile just by looking at it


----------



## Pirula

Very fun mariposa!

There's a difference between "Slate" and "Stone?"  I don't see it, other than one is in only 3 classic bags.  MZW is rapidly becoming dead to me.  All the design movement is in the wrong direction as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mariposa08

Pirula said:


> Very fun mariposa!
> 
> There's a difference between "Slate" and "Stone?"  I don't see it, other than one is in only 3 classic bags.  MZW is rapidly becoming dead to me.  All the design movement is in the wrong direction as far as I'm concerned.



I haven't seen either IRL, but stone seems to be a hit with everyone that's bought it.  Beautiful shade of grey and has the metallic leather. 

Slate is flat from what I've heard.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I love the color too, and would have gotten an Ivy if they had kept the pleating from last year's model.  Last year's Ivy and Willow had slight pleating at the bottom - similar to the Georgie - that gave the bags a little visual interest.  Someone else mentioned it on their review of either the Willow or Ivy on the MZW website.  It seems all of their "new" designs (and now some "old") have eliminated all pleating.  It's a shame.




Agree re: the pleating. It has to be related to cost cutting.


----------



## BethL

Does anyone know if the hunter green colors comes out this month or next month?


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Does anyone know if the hunter green colors comes out this month or next month?




Just a guess..but, I would say July and August are most likely release dates for Fall colors. I guess we could be surprised early..checked MZW Milled from last year. 6/26 was first real release of Fall not Pre Fall color. Was Plum.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just a guess..but, I would say July and August are most likely release dates for Fall colors. I guess we could be surprised early..checked MZW Milled from last year. 6/26 was first real release of Fall not Pre Fall color. Was Plum.




That sounds about right...I bet we'll see something end of June-ish. I guess no Summer Fridays this year. Too bad. I enjoyed that.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> That sounds about right...I bet we'll see something end of June-ish. I guess no Summer Fridays this year. Too bad. I enjoyed that.



Last year I think they started at the beginning of summer so hopefully they are still going to happen.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Last year I think they started at the beginning of summer so hopefully they are still going to happen.




I hope so! Something to look forward to!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Awwww. There is an Azalea Jane on the bay but it has too much handle wear for me. Handles are really dark. Boo. This is my big "wish I'd gotten it" bag.


----------



## Reba

Could be wishful thinking...Nordstrom site has a double post for black Paige...could it be they are preparing a spot for a special color for Anniversary Sale color?  ...rumor mill


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Awwww. There is an Azalea Jane on the bay but it has too much handle wear for me. Handles are really dark. Boo. This is my big "wish I'd gotten it" bag.




Bummer...you could take it on as a project. But, I guess the seller has probably already done that...ugh.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Butterfly med. metro today.




Your Butterfly tote looked really pretty with your blue tassel [emoji170]!  Of course you should have that print.. With that pic of yours!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bummer...you could take it on as a project. But, I guess the seller has probably already done that...ugh.




Yeah...I am not much for projects. I buy EUC  bags but they have to be pristine. Dirty handles is a deal breaker.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Awwww. There is an Azalea Jane on the bay but it has too much handle wear for me. Handles are really dark. Boo. This is my big "wish I'd gotten it" bag.



I bought that one and returned it. It's really bad.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Bummer...you could take it on as a project. But, I guess the seller has probably already done that...ugh.



Two ppl in the group have returned it. It's pretty bad.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Two ppl in the group have returned it. It's pretty bad.




Ew. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Your Butterfly tote looked really pretty with your blue tassel [emoji170]!  Of course you should have that print.. With that pic of yours!



Thank you!  It's such a beautiful print.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you!  It's such a beautiful print.




You are so good about rotating your bags!  Have been a bit lazy with my rotation habits lately... Lazy Summer I guess..will have to remind myself to enjoy my others...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Butterfly med. metro today.




I love this with the tassel on it!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You are so good about rotating your bags!  Have been a bit lazy with my rotation habits lately... Lazy Summer I guess..will have to remind myself to enjoy my others...



I had vermillion Kate all packed up to use, but it was raining and I wasn't ready to let her get wet.  lol.  Figured a metro was a better choice.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what do you guys think of Paloma? to me it looks a lil flat and bulky but i really need a medium size shoulder bag with more than one outside pocket and this is the only one i see that kinda fit the criteria


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> what do you guys think of Paloma? to me it looks a lil flat and bulky but i really need a medium size shoulder bag with more than one outside pocket and this is the only one i see that kinda fit the criteria




I kinda like the Paloma and Poppy...remind me of Alice and Little Alice. Would want to see in person though. It's made from puff fabric...don't know about that yet. Miss pleats. But I like the size, not too wide depth wise, and handle drop looks convenient and comfy. Like those side pockets. Do you want black?  The puff fabric...makes the nylon too much like a pair of ski pants..maybe I need to get used to...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I was looking for a black everyday bag and I do like Paloma's size except the depth(according to website it 5.5 and i prefer 4") but I do like the handle drop too and the outside pockets. However overall the bag doesnt look as pretty to me. My fav bag is Jane and I have one in Bordeaux but is a lil too big for me. I also have 2 Baby Janes that I thought might had worked out but they're a lil too small for me. I just want  something in between am I being too picky


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I was looking for a black everyday bag and I do like Paloma's size except the depth(according to website it 5.5 and i prefer 4") but I do like the handle drop too and the outside pockets. However overall the bag doesnt look as pretty to me. My fav bag is Jane and I have one in Bordeaux but is a lil too big for me. I also have 2 Baby Janes that I thought might had worked out but they're a lil too small for me. I just want  something in between am I being too picky




No, not too picky. Did you see my update to my post...about puff fabric looking like a pair of ski pants?  The pleats do make nylon look pretty..puffing it...not so much.


----------



## Reba

I like 4" depth too...Lizzy is about that deep..could go little deeper. But then your arm on shoulder bag gets awkward.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yes I read the part about the puff fabric on the previous comment but didnt pay too much attention bc didnt know what that was but thank you for clarifying it I need to stay away from that deff not my thing. the other bag I've been looking it is the Sienna but the lack of outside pockets bother me a lil again thank you for ur response


----------



## Reba

Tua, have you looked at Clara?  Or tried a Hayley?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How are u liking the Lizzy I never used mine for some reason. whenever I need a small crossbody bag I always grab the Paige


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I have the Hayley and I do like it but its not as deep and also its a lil too long(east-west) but other than that I love the bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what bags do all you guys use for everyday


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> How are u liking the Lizzy I never used mine for some reason. whenever I need a small crossbody bag I always grab the Paige




I use Lizzy all the time. Have a few. Just seems to work for me. Use crossbody, and take that strap off and use shoulder strap alone too. Like depth and fits all my needs.  My other everyday bags this Sumner are the Small Sutton, and my City Tote has been out quite a bit.


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> what bags do all you guys use for everyday




Hayley, Jane, Frankie and Kate are my go to daily bags. Kate and Hayley are my most used bags. 

Smaller bags Lizzy and Paige


----------



## dcooney4

Paige and lizzy get the most use . I rarely carry my poor baby Janes lately.


----------



## mariposa08

I bought a large liquid metal savoy from someone and attached my gunmetal strap to it. I didn't want to spend the money on a Penny so this was worth a shot. I love the way it turned out.


----------



## mariposa08

.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I bought a large liquid metal savoy from someone and attached my gunmetal strap to it. I didn't want to spend the money on a Penny so this was worth a shot. I love the way it turned out.



Looks great!


----------



## plumaplomb

I was browsing at Macy's the other day and chanced upon Calvin Klein's take on MZ Wallace's metro totes.  Has anyone seen these?  If I remember correctly, they were blue and black color block.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I bought a large liquid metal savoy from someone and attached my gunmetal strap to it. I didn't want to spend the money on a Penny so this was worth a shot. I love the way it turned out.




So love it!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I was browsing at Macy's the other day and chanced upon Calvin Klein's take on MZ Wallace's metro totes.  Has anyone seen these?  If I remember correctly, they were blue and black color block.




Haven't seen..will look for. Did you get and decide on your Lizzy from Nordstrom?  Was it for you, or not so much?


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Awwww. There is an Azalea Jane on the bay but it has too much handle wear for me. Handles are really dark. Boo. This is my big "wish I'd gotten it" bag.







mariposa08 said:


> I bought that one and returned it. It's really bad.







mariposa08 said:


> Two ppl in the group have returned it. It's pretty bad.







LuvAllBags said:


> Ew. Thanks for the head's up.




Jeez.  I couldn't see the handles well at all so I might have chanced it if not for you guys.   Thanks much.  Phew!  [emoji40]


----------



## Pirula

tua said:


> I was looking for a black everyday bag and I do like Paloma's size except the depth(according to website it 5.5 and i prefer 4") but I do like the handle drop too and the outside pockets. However overall the bag doesnt look as pretty to me. My fav bag is Jane and I have one in Bordeaux but is a lil too big for me. I also have 2 Baby Janes that I thought might had worked out but they're a lil too small for me. I just want  something in between am I being too picky




The Bea?  And it comes in black.


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> I bought a large liquid metal savoy from someone and attached my gunmetal strap to it. I didn't want to spend the money on a Penny so this was worth a shot. I love the way it turned out.




Nice!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> The Bea?  And it comes in black.


I have the Bea in Anthracite its such a pretty bag and I love the size but the handles are a lil too tight for over the shoulder. I tried the bag around the house and now it just sits in my closet unused. I think I need to sell this one too


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> I was looking for a black everyday bag and I do like Paloma's size except the depth(according to website it 5.5 and i prefer 4") but I do like the handle drop too and the outside pockets. However overall the bag doesnt look as pretty to me. My fav bag is Jane and I have one in Bordeaux but is a lil too big for me. I also have 2 Baby Janes that I thought might had worked out but they're a lil too small for me. I just want  something in between am I being too picky



Maybe an Alice?  Would have to be bought on ebay, but it sounds about right for size, pockets, and nice strap drop.


----------



## Pirula

TriBeCa?  That has suuuuuper comfy straps.  Might find it too big though.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I have the Bea in Anthracite its such a pretty bag and I love the size but the handles are a lil too tight for over the shoulder. I tried the bag around the house and now it just sits in my closet unused. I think I need to sell this one too



I had a stunning green Bea and poor thing rarely saw the outside of the closet . Only when I wanted to stare at it. Carrying it did not work well for me so I finally sold mine.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I had a stunning green Bea and poor thing rarely saw the outside of the closet . Only when I wanted to stare at it. Carrying it did not work well for me so I finally sold mine.


lol..yea it is such a pretty bag to look at. deff meant for handheld and thats not really my thing


----------



## Pirula

I'm so surprised  at what a common problem this is here.  The Bea is fine and dandy on my shoulders.  Even when wearing a coat.  I'm not petite or anything.  Definitely shorter straps than Jane and TriBeCa.  Clearly important to road test it.  I got lucky, which is good since she's my absolute fave.  [emoji7]


----------



## plumaplomb

Pirula said:


> I'm so surprised  at what a common problem this is here.  The Bea is fine and dandy on my shoulders.  Even when wearing a coat.  I'm not petite or anything.  Definitely shorter straps than Jane and TriBeCa.  Clearly important to road test it.  I got lucky, which is good since she's my absolute fave.  [emoji7]



Could you post a modeling photo?  I really love the Bea but the handle drop/shoulder issue stops me from pursuing one.  Same with the Bianca.  

*Reba* Yes I love my new Lizzy, thanks!

I used my moss Jane yesterday, and happened to sit next to a lovely woman with an MZ Wallace as well!  I think it was one of the new ones (so I can't name it haha).  What are the odds?!  I see much more Longchamp, Kate Spade, Michael Kors...


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> Could you post a modeling photo?  I really love the Bea but the handle drop/shoulder issue stops me from pursuing one.  Same with the Bianca.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reba* Yes I love my new Lizzy, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I used my moss Jane yesterday, and happened to sit next to a lovely woman with an MZ Wallace as well!  I think it was one of the new ones (so I can't name it haha).  What are the odds?!  I see much more Longchamp, Kate Spade, Michael Kors...




Of course, happy to.  Will try to get to it soon.

I know!  I've only ever seen three ladies carrying MZW here.  Two Janes and a Paige.  What struck me the most was how overall stylish and put together these ladies were as a whole, as well as the bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> How are u liking the Lizzy I never used mine for some reason. whenever I need a small crossbody bag I always grab the Paige




Maybe look at the Coco. I believe it is slightly larger than Baby Jane but smaller than Jane. Comfy shoulder strap too. Two outside pockets.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe look at the Coco. I believe it is slightly larger than Baby Jane but smaller than Jane. Comfy shoulder strap too. Two outside pockets.


thank you for the suggestion never thought of this bag before. I do like the look of Coco and I like the 2 external pockets but from mz website it has same dimensions as Baby Jane. never seen the bag in real life but I do hope its a lil bigger than baby Jane bc I have my eye on the navy one


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Could you post a modeling photo?  I really love the Bea but the handle drop/shoulder issue stops me from pursuing one.  Same with the Bianca.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reba* Yes I love my new Lizzy, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I used my moss Jane yesterday, and happened to sit next to a lovely woman with an MZ Wallace as well!  I think it was one of the new ones (so I can't name it haha).  What are the odds?!  I see much more Longchamp, Kate Spade, Michael Kors...




Glad you love Lizzy..was just curious..remember you weren't too sure when you were placing your order. 

I have only spotted a few in person also. Once in a Whole Foods market...a what looked to be, a very well-loved Jane. And once at my Nordstrom...a very pristine looking Jane.


----------



## Pirula

Okay.  Please excuse the wet hair and pjs.  It's almost bedtime.

Here she is.  Perfectly comfy on me, but now I think of it, if one is used to bags hanging lower, then yes I can see where this might not work for you.  Hope this helps!

PS:  I can easily reach into bag with it on my shoulder by moving one strap off shoulder momentarily.  An added step to having on hip or lower, but I'm cool with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> thank you for the suggestion never thought of this bag before. I do like the look of Coco and I like the 2 external pockets but from mz website it has same dimensions as Baby Jane. never seen the bag in real life but I do hope its a lil bigger than baby Jane bc I have my eye on the navy one




That navy is beautiful. I liked Coco better than Baby Jane...didn't realize dimensions were the same. Somehow it felt a bit better to me overall. It is a really useful style, and not as heavy as Hayley. If you need bigger than Baby Jane, though, Hayley may be best option.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> That navy is beautiful. I liked Coco better than Baby Jane...didn't realize dimensions were the same. Somehow it felt a bit better to me overall. It is a really useful style, and not as heavy as Hayley. If you need bigger than Baby Jane, though, Hayley may be best option.




Thanks, my recent eBay score.  I was the only bidder.  [emoji15]. Seriously?!   Better for me.  I love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> what bags do all you guys use for everyday




Jane for weekdays and sometimes Frankie. Lately it's been Paige on weekends.


----------



## auri

Pirula,
Thanks for posting Bea photo, it helps to see the strap drop. I've been thinking about Bea too.

Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone and say hi since I'm new here. I've been collecting MZW since only 1 year and I love it.

Anyhow, just wanted to give feedback on a purchase I made recently. Bought a black Baby Jane at fashionbarnshop and am having the worst customer service ever. I'm posting here to warn people of this so-called business.

I heard about this business from another poster here, and even though the place looked like a small business, I decided to buy from it. The purse I received was in badly used condition. The website advertises free shipping but when I received it, the package was collect upon delivery. My poor husband paid the mail person because he didn't know. Then I asked for a return and the seller told me to print out their shipping label to return, and they would issue full refund. When I went to the post office, they refused the package because they said the label was invalid. So now I have to pay to return it, and who knows what will happen next.

So to anyone who has read this, don't do business with fashionbarnshop. I feel so upset but I should have known 

To end on a better note, looking forward to reading more here!!


----------



## Reba

auri said:


> Pirula,
> 
> Thanks for posting Bea photo, it helps to see the strap drop. I've been thinking about Bea too.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone and say hi since I'm new here. I've been collecting MZW since only 1 year and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just wanted to give feedback on a purchase I made recently. Bought a black Baby Jane at fashionbarnshop and am having the worst customer service ever. I'm posting here to warn people of this so-called business.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about this business from another poster here, and even though the place looked like a small business, I decided to buy from it. The purse I received was in badly used condition. The website advertises free shipping but when I received it, the package was collect upon delivery. My poor husband paid the mail person because he didn't know. Then I asked for a return and the seller told me to print out their shipping label to return, and they would issue full refund. When I went to the post office, they refused the package because they said the label was invalid. So now I have to pay to return it, and who knows what will happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> So to anyone who has read this, don't do business with fashionbarnshop. I feel so upset but I should have known
> 
> 
> 
> To end on a better note, looking forward to reading more here!!




So sorry you had this horrible experience. I guess the old adage...if it seems to good to be true, it probably is....applied here. 

Hopefully your next MZ purchase will be a better experience. We are all here answer each other's questions and share info...so hopefully we can help you too [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Thanks, my recent eBay score.  I was the only bidder.  [emoji15]. Seriously?!   Better for me.  I love it.




Pirula, Bea makes you look fab even in your jammies.   I think if I had a Bea it would be crook of arm carry. It does look like a tight under arm carry...which wouldn't be comfy to me...but I don't mind crook carry..but might prefer slightly smaller for that kind of carry. Wish they would do a Baby Bea.


----------



## Pirula

Ooooooh!  A baby Bea!

Thanks Reba!

I often crook it too, depending on my mood.  I find it very versatile.  It's definitely a closer fit than Jane or TriBeCa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Of course, happy to.  Will try to get to it soon.
> 
> I know!  I've only ever seen three ladies carrying MZW here.  Two Janes and a Paige.  What struck me the most was how overall stylish and put together these ladies were as a whole, as well as the bags.




Same here...have only ever seen a few and always on stylish ladies. I have seen two Kates and a Jane here.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Paige and lizzy get the most use . I rarely carry my poor baby Janes lately.



I rarely carry my 2 Baby Janes anymore either. I've been using my Clove Coco Tote and my Kingsport Gray Lizzy the most lately.


----------



## LuvAllBags

auri said:


> Pirula,
> 
> Thanks for posting Bea photo, it helps to see the strap drop. I've been thinking about Bea too.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone and say hi since I'm new here. I've been collecting MZW since only 1 year and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just wanted to give feedback on a purchase I made recently. Bought a black Baby Jane at fashionbarnshop and am having the worst customer service ever. I'm posting here to warn people of this so-called business.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about this business from another poster here, and even though the place looked like a small business, I decided to buy from it. The purse I received was in badly used condition. The website advertises free shipping but when I received it, the package was collect upon delivery. My poor husband paid the mail person because he didn't know. Then I asked for a return and the seller told me to print out their shipping label to return, and they would issue full refund. When I went to the post office, they refused the package because they said the label was invalid. So now I have to pay to return it, and who knows what will happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> So to anyone who has read this, don't do business with fashionbarnshop. I feel so upset but I should have known
> 
> 
> 
> To end on a better note, looking forward to reading more here!!




Welcome! So sorry you had such a terrible experience! I hope the next one is better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> thank you for the suggestion never thought of this bag before. I do like the look of Coco and I like the 2 external pockets but from mz website it has same dimensions as Baby Jane. never seen the bag in real life but I do hope its a lil bigger than baby Jane bc I have my eye on the navy one




Look at the Coco Tote - maybe it's a tinge larger than Coco.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Look at the Coco Tote - maybe it's a tinge larger than Coco.


Coco tote looks nice too but it might be same size as my Jane. I want more of a medium bag and I think Im falling in love with the Coco. ever since u mentioned it on first post I cant stop staring it on the website. im thinking of either navy or black and I have a black leather crossbody strap at home that I think it might be perfect for it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3027638
> View attachment 3027639
> 
> 
> Okay.  Please excuse the wet hair and pjs.  It's almost bedtime.
> 
> Here she is.  Perfectly comfy on me, but now I think of it, if one is used to bags hanging lower, then yes I can see where this might not work for you.  Hope this helps!
> 
> PS:  I can easily reach into bag with it on my shoulder by moving one strap off shoulder momentarily.  An added step to having on hip or lower, but I'm cool with it.


Bea looks great on you I can see y u like the bag so much


----------



## Lanine

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3027638
> View attachment 3027639
> 
> 
> Okay.  Please excuse the wet hair and pjs.  It's almost bedtime.
> 
> Here she is.  Perfectly comfy on me, but now I think of it, if one is used to bags hanging lower, then yes I can see where this might not work for you.  Hope this helps!
> 
> PS:  I can easily reach into bag with it on my shoulder by moving one strap off shoulder momentarily.  An added step to having on hip or lower, but I'm cool with it.



Bea looks great on you! I never had a problem with the strap being too short either. I always carried it on my shoulder. Totally regret selling my Bea.


----------



## Arugula

Hi MZ ladies--I'm new to forum but not new to MZW.  Wanted to agree with everyone about the new styles being less appealing. They're also not including dust sacks with new metros...boooo.  The store's response is that you can stuff the bag inside the included pouch(es).  Really??!?  Wrong answer.  Wondering if anyone has had any issues with hardware? I just bought a new Marlena and the metal toggle for the drawstrings does not seem to be working properly.  Definitely first world problems, but hey, girl works hard for her bags.


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Same here...have only ever seen a few and always on stylish ladies. I have seen two Kates and a Jane here.


Oddly, I have seen 3 of my colleagues carry MZ Wallace! One had a black Mia (this is the only colleague I am friends with and she let me inspect her bag since this was before I bought my first one, haha), another had that kind of multicolor animal print one, I forget which style, and the third had a small bag that I don't even know if MZW still makes. Other than these three, I can't recall off the top of my head seeing anyone else carry one.


----------



## renza

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3027638
> View attachment 3027639
> 
> 
> Okay.  Please excuse the wet hair and pjs.  It's almost bedtime.
> 
> Here she is.  Perfectly comfy on me, but now I think of it, if one is used to bags hanging lower, then yes I can see where this might not work for you.  Hope this helps!
> 
> PS:  I can easily reach into bag with it on my shoulder by moving one strap off shoulder momentarily.  An added step to having on hip or lower, but I'm cool with it.


Thanks for sharing! Bea is so pretty. But yeah, I am not comfortable with that short of a handle drop so I will continue to admire her from afar.


----------



## Pirula

tua said:


> Bea looks great on you I can see y u like the bag so much







Lanine said:


> Bea looks great on you! I never had a problem with the strap being too short either. I always carried it on my shoulder. Totally regret selling my Bea.




Thanks Tua and Lanine!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Arugula said:


> Hi MZ ladies--I'm new to forum but not new to MZW.  Wanted to agree with everyone about the new styles being less appealing. They're also not including dust sacks with new metros...boooo.  The store's response is that you can stuff the bag inside the included pouch(es).  Really??!?  Wrong answer.  Wondering if anyone has had any issues with hardware? I just bought a new Marlena and the metal toggle for the drawstrings does not seem to be working properly.  Definitely first world problems, but hey, girl works hard for her bags.




Welcome! Haha - yes, we all know what you mean about working hard for our bags!! I have not had any hardware issues - I would call to see if you can exchange. Maybe you got a lemon of a toggle on that Marlena. I would want that to work properly since you will use it every time you open/close the bag.


----------



## Pirula

renza said:


> Thanks for sharing! Bea is so pretty. But yeah, I am not comfortable with that short of a handle drop so I will continue to admire her from afar.



Thank you *Renza*, sorry I missed your note.  I completely understand.  Different strokes for different folks.

You know it occurs to me looking at those pictures, that the Bea looks big!  Ha ha!  Bigger than I thought she looked.  Ah well.  Not TOO big, so that's fine.


----------



## BethL

Instagram showed a preview photo of a bag for fall; it's green. In that light looked more army vs. hunter green to me.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Instagram showed a preview photo of a bag for fall; it's green. In that light looked more army vs. hunter green to me.




True...not quite a Hunter...but, I like!


----------



## plumaplomb

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3027638
> View attachment 3027639
> 
> 
> Okay.  Please excuse the wet hair and pjs.  It's almost bedtime.
> 
> Here she is.  Perfectly comfy on me, but now I think of it, if one is used to bags hanging lower, then yes I can see where this might not work for you.  Hope this helps!
> 
> PS:  I can easily reach into bag with it on my shoulder by moving one strap off shoulder momentarily.  An added step to having on hip or lower, but I'm cool with it.




Thanks so much!  I love this bag but I can't justify it when it seems so similar in style and size to my Jane.  

Does anyone have any opinions on the Bianca?  I nixed it as an option years ago but am now revisiting it.  Is it an impractical bag when I usually do hobos?  I have a mini pliage I like but I feel as if the Bianca is markedly bigger.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Thanks so much!  I love this bag but I can't justify it when it seems so similar in style and size to my Jane.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on the Bianca?  I nixed it as an option years ago but am now revisiting it.  Is it an impractical bag when I usually do hobos?  I have a mini pliage I like but I feel as if the Bianca is markedly bigger.




I had a Coated Twill Bianca. It was beautiful, but fabric made it too heavy for me in that size bag; so I sold it. But, I think it is a great medium sized bag. Not too big or small. Has a few carrying options. Really like it. Would like to try in a nylon version to see if it would be that much lighter so that my shoulder could handle.


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> I had a Coated Twill Bianca. It was beautiful, but fabric made it too heavy for me in that size bag; so I sold it. But, I think it is a great medium sized bag. Not too big or small. Has a few carrying options. Really like it. Would like to try in a nylon version to see if it would be that much lighter so that my shoulder could handle.



Oh wow I didn't even think about the weight.  I just assumed it would be lightweight.  I find my Jane to be fine, maybe a bit heavy, but I expect a bag that size to be that weight.  I was hoping the Bianca was a bit heavier (but not by much) than a medium Le Pliage...


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Oh wow I didn't even think about the weight.  I just assumed it would be lightweight.  I find my Jane to be fine, maybe a bit heavy, but I expect a bag that size to be that weight.  I was hoping the Bianca was a bit heavier (but not by much) than a medium Le Pliage...




Probably isn't too heavy in the regular nylon. This was the coated twill...which is much different.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> Thanks so much!  I love this bag but I can't justify it when it seems so similar in style and size to my Jane.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on the Bianca?  I nixed it as an option years ago but am now revisiting it.  Is it an impractical bag when I usually do hobos?  I have a mini pliage I like but I feel as if the Bianca is markedly bigger.



It's mainly a hand carry bag so for that reason Bianca didn't work for me.  You can fit it on the shoulder, but on me I thought it looked bad and it's a tight fit.  Cross body it looked nice.  I like a nice shoulder drop though so I ended up selling mine.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It's mainly a hand carry bag so for that reason Bianca didn't work for me.  You can fit it on the shoulder, but on me I thought it looked bad and it's a tight fit.  Cross body it looked nice.  I like a nice shoulder drop though so I ended up selling mine.




I used as shoulder carry with adjustable strap. And hand carry with leather handles. Never used this as crossbody. Nice size bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Instagram showed a preview photo of a bag for fall; it's green. In that light looked more army vs. hunter green to me.




AND it looks like a Belle!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Oh wow I didn't even think about the weight.  I just assumed it would be lightweight.  I find my Jane to be fine, maybe a bit heavy, but I expect a bag that size to be that weight.  I was hoping the Bianca was a bit heavier (but not by much) than a medium Le Pliage...




I had one in Persimmon and liked it. Not heavy.


----------



## bagsncakes

I know I've done the oddest thing ever. Just put a pink strap from another bag on the current Hayley, making it a color block. Is it looking too bad??


----------



## bagsncakes

No one?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariamshah said:


> I know I've done the oddest thing ever. Just put a pink strap from another bag on the current Hayley, making it a color block. Is it looking too bad??
> View attachment 3029253




I think it's ok as a short-term solution.


----------



## bagsncakes

LuvAllBags said:


> I think it's ok as a short-term solution.




Thanx luvallbags, I was about to delete my post hahaha. I just found this on etsy and feel so relieved! It has brushed gold hardware so I have asked the seller if they have one with shiny gold hardware. If not, this will do I guess...I have searched and searched but couldn't find this color anywhere


----------



## mariposa08

Mariamshah said:


> I know I've done the oddest thing ever. Just put a pink strap from another bag on the current Hayley, making it a color block. Is it looking too bad??
> View attachment 3029253



I would still try to get a strap that is closer to the currant color. I don't love the pink with it.


----------



## bagsncakes

mariposa08 said:


> I would still try to get a strap that is closer to the currant color. I don't love the pink with it.




I wasn't too sure either. Have just posted a pic of the strap I have found on etsy. Matches well and costs $20 shipped!


----------



## mariposa08

Mariamshah said:


> I wasn't too sure either. Have just posted a pic of the strap I have found on eBay. Matches well and costs $20 shipped!




That one looks great.


----------



## biribiri

Hi ladies! Just curious, do you all bring MZW bags for events such as dressy dinners and/or special functions? 

I have a Daria from the 2012 Holiday Collection which I unclasp the strap and use it as a clutch occasionally. The rose gold studs really dress up the black nylon!


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> Hi ladies! Just curious, do you all bring MZW bags for events such as dressy dinners and/or special functions?
> 
> I have a Daria from the 2012 Holiday Collection which I unclasp the strap and use it as a clutch occasionally. The rose gold studs really dress up the black nylon!




Have used my Bordeaux Penny at not too overly dressy cocktail party.


----------



## Lanine

Mariamshah said:


> I know I've done the oddest thing ever. Just put a pink strap from another bag on the current Hayley, making it a color block. Is it looking too bad??
> View attachment 3029253



The purple strap you found looks much better. Purple and pink tend to clash. If you didn't have purple black would match better too.


----------



## Reba

Biribiri, nice collection of bags in the Pics section. Thank you for posting. I see you have a Small Sutton. Just loaded mine up..haven't had out in a while. How do you carry?  Last time I used, I was using adjustable strap as shoulder carry. Might try short handles, because it is so dang cute that way; but don't know that I will have the patience.      Any other Small Sutton owners...how do you typically carry?


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Have used my Bordeaux Penny at not too overly dressy cocktail party.




Agree, I wore my black Penny to a very nice restaurant with a great outfit and it was perfect.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Agree, I wore my black Penny to a very nice restaurant with a great outfit and it was perfect.




Classic Black with the gold hardware does look dressy!  The Bordeaux has silver takes it down a little..but it worked with my outfit. Would like to get a Black one at some point. Have thought a few times getting ready for things...ooh, I wish I had that!

Wear my Penny more casually too.

Speaking of Penny...I wonder if she is another one we will only see in Black from now on...and for how long?  Petra with her plain boring pockets...[emoji13]


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Classic Black with the gold hardware does look dressy!  The Bordeaux has silver takes it down a little..but it worked with my outfit. Would like to get a Black one at some point. Have thought a few times getting ready for things...ooh, I wish I had that!
> 
> Wear my Penny more casually too.
> 
> Speaking of Penny...I wonder if she is another one we will only see in Black from now on...and for how long?  Petra with her plain boring pockets...[emoji13]




Petra,  bleh.  [emoji42]

Penny is a great, versatile little bag.  I love it as much as you do. It's gorgeous in Bordeaux.  But everything is gorgeous in Bordeaux!


----------



## Pirula

Nice!  I am seriously digging that Colette.  

Oops, forgot no chat.  Carry on.  [emoji9]


----------



## Pirula

Biribiri, I screwed up and commented on the pics thread.  Love your Colette!


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Petra,  bleh.  [emoji42]
> 
> Penny is a great, versatile little bag.  I love it as much as you do. It's gorgeous in Bordeaux.  But everything is gorgeous in Bordeaux!




Petra is cute..., but LeSportsac cute. Fun knock-around bag. Not special like Penny...but unfortunately they seem to be dumbing-down their designs. [emoji21]


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> Hi ladies! Just curious, do you all bring MZW bags for events such as dressy dinners and/or special functions?
> 
> I have a Daria from the 2012 Holiday Collection which I unclasp the strap and use it as a clutch occasionally. The rose gold studs really dress up the black nylon!




I have a Kim clutch that I take to some dressier events. But I usually use a black leather clutch.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a Kim clutch that I take to some dressier events. But I usually use a black leather clutch.




My fave dressy is a gold leather clutch.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My fave dressy is a gold leather clutch.




Yeah, those dressy clutches last forever too because they get so little use. There's never a need for a new one. I need a dressy clutch so rarely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Willow. Interesting bag. Pretty large. I do like the Tiger Eye color. Will try for some photos on Sun. 

In NYC now. Trying to resist going to MZ. I am afraid I will leave with that Kamo tote.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Willow. Interesting bag. Pretty large. I do like the Tiger Eye color. Will try for some photos on Sun.
> 
> In NYC now. Trying to resist going to MZ. I am afraid I will leave with that Kamo tote.




Well...maybe you should visit...ya know..to do some investigative reporting for us [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well...maybe you should visit...ya know..to do some investigative reporting for us [emoji6]




Lol. That's what I was thinking!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Willow. Interesting bag. Pretty large. I do like the Tiger Eye color. Will try for some photos on Sun.
> 
> In NYC now. Trying to resist going to MZ. I am afraid I will leave with that Kamo tote.


Yes visit. Ask questions about fall.


----------



## dcooney4

Mariamshah said:


> I know I've done the oddest thing ever. Just put a pink strap from another bag on the current Hayley, making it a color block. Is it looking too bad??
> View attachment 3029253



I do not think it is so odd. For me the strap looks like it might be a bit thin and hurt the shoulder, but then I have shoulder issues. If it does not hurt you then that is great. I once took an Mz makeup bag and added a strap from one of my lesport sac because I wanted the penny shape but the chain strap is to short for me to wear cross body.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol. That's what I was thinking!



If you go sneak some pictures. Have not been in a while. They also closed the Christopher Street store which is the one on the west side where we usually go.


----------



## bagsncakes

dcooney4 said:


> I do not think it is so odd. For me the strap looks like it might be a bit thin and hurt the shoulder, but then I have shoulder issues. If it does not hurt you then that is great. I once took an Mz makeup bag and added a strap from one of my lesport sac because I wanted the penny shape but the chain strap is to short for me to wear cross body.




Haha thanx. It does look a bit off in the picture but in real, it looks quite good. The currant color is showing some pink undertones in the presence of that strap, if that makes sense, lol. I actually found a matching purple strap which is the same thickness as Mz Wallace original straps, 1.3inches, on etsy. Will purchase that as well. It's quite cheap too.


----------



## dcooney4

Mariamshah said:


> Haha thanx. It does look a bit off in the picture but in real, it looks quite good. The currant color is showing some pink undertones in the presence of that strap, if that makes sense, lol. I actually found a matching purple strap which is the same thickness as Mz Wallace original straps, 1.3inches, on etsy. Will purchase that as well. It's quite cheap too.



Glad it worked out!


----------



## biribiri

Pirula said:


> Biribiri, I screwed up and commented on the pics thread.  Love your Colette!



Thank you Pirula!  The fuchsia lining makes it such a delight to open the bag each time!


----------



## biribiri

Reba said:


> Biribiri, nice collection of bags in the Pics section. Thank you for posting. I see you have a Small Sutton. Just loaded mine up..haven't had out in a while. How do you carry?  Last time I used, I was using adjustable strap as shoulder carry. Might try short handles, because it is so dang cute that way; but don't know that I will have the patience.      Any other Small Sutton owners...how do you typically carry?



Thanks Reba   I usually carry my small Sutton on the shoulder and adjust the strap so it falls against my hip nicely. When I'm walking about, I prefer to hold it by the handles as yes you're right, it looks so adorably slouchy and just goes well with anything!

I can stuff my essentials - 2 pouches, gadgets, water bottle, umbrella and even shades in the small Sutton. Am waiting for a brighter colour (not papaya unfortunately - can't do orange/red) to be released...come on MZ!


----------



## biribiri

Also, thanks ladies for sharing your choice of dressy MZ bags! I've been eyeing the Black Moto Claire since last year and now it's back on sale I'm really tempted.

The Kamo Astor tote tempts me so too...where I live it's perpetually summer so it'd make for a great cheery tote. Was seriously considering the Pink Lava previously as it's really, really groovy.


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> Thanks Reba   I usually carry my small Sutton on the shoulder and adjust the strap so it falls against my hip nicely. When I'm walking about, I prefer to hold it by the handles as yes you're right, it looks so adorably slouchy and just goes well with anything!
> 
> 
> 
> I can stuff my essentials - 2 pouches, gadgets, water bottle, umbrella and even shades in the small Sutton. Am waiting for a brighter colour (not papaya unfortunately - can't do orange/red) to be released...come on MZ!




I do have Papaya..it is a pop of color...I am having fun with it for Summer.  I agree, bag does fit a lot!  Kinda miss outside pockets, but because it is so roomy; it's easy enough to get my hands on what I am looking for. 

Claire is a pretty bag. Perfect depth. Not too thick.


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Willow. Interesting bag. Pretty large. I do like the Tiger Eye color. Will try for some photos on Sun.
> 
> In NYC now. Trying to resist going to MZ. I am afraid I will leave with that Kamo tote.



SO???????????????
Did you make the pilgrimage????

(HOPE SO, would love your thoughts on Kamo......) and other stuff


----------



## LuvAllBags

I did not get there...not enough time in the weekend! May still get to Bloomies but not MZ boutiques.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I did not get there...not enough time in the weekend! May still get to Bloomies but not MZ boutiques.




Oh..ok..[emoji20]..still luv ya


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh..ok..[emoji20]..still luv ya




[emoji4]


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

i know you all have already lamented this, but the bags without the pleats are too plain looking for me and other than some more neutral color offerings, everything new coming out seems to be the non-pleat kind. i m dissappointed every time i open up their newsletter lately.


----------



## Pirula

owen spunkmeyer said:


> i know you all have already lamented this, but the bags without the pleats are too plain looking for me and other than some more neutral color offerings, everything new coming out seems to be the non-pleat kind. i m dissappointed every time i open up their newsletter lately.




You're so right.  Me too.  All they do is change the size and shape of the same plain, boring bag.  Sigh.  Olympia's proportions are awful with that thick strap for such a small bag.


----------



## justwatchin

Olympia is not attractive at all


----------



## LuvAllBags

Olympia reminds me of Baggalini and many, many other less expensive brands. Not differentiated at all.


----------



## Daquiri

I think the Olympia and the Astors are more reminiscent of Prada. I wasn't crazy about some of the new shapes for summer but I like the early fall releases so far. That said, I can't wait to see the classic styles in new fall colors. Love the classic MZ styles most of all.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Olympia reminds me of Baggalini and many, many other less expensive brands. Not differentiated at all.




Ooh, Baggalini...that's some trash talking...well deserved ...


----------



## Lanine

The pleating doesn't just look nicer but it's functional too and hides all the lumps from the items you put in the pockets. All the new pleatless bags can only hold flat items in those exterior pockets. Makes it a lot harder to organize all your stuff. Like everyone has already said the pleatless bags looks so plain, cheap, and boring. Maybe we should all voice our complaints to MZ Wallace directly so they know how their long time customers really feel and make some changes!


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> The pleating doesn't just look nicer but it's functional too and hides all the lumps from the items you put in the pockets. All the new pleatless bags can only hold flat items in those exterior pockets. Makes it a lot harder to organize all your stuff. Like everyone has already said the pleatless bags looks so plain, cheap, and boring. Maybe we should all voice our complaints to MZ Wallace directly so they know how their long time customers really feel and make some changes!




I once in a while decide I really do like a plain style...then, I imagine the bulge in the pocket from keys, phone etc...not a good look. Not to mention after time when that wears into fabric. That happened on a nylon MBMJ small front pocket, my phone wore an indentation into fabric much like a man's wallet would into a back Jean pocket...when I noticed that I immediately couldn't carry that bag again [emoji13].  So, yes, pleats serve a purpose other than pretty.


----------



## Pirula

I never thought of that, but makes perfect sense!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

never thought of it that way either but it def makes the pleats even more special


----------



## Reba

LeSportsac Signature has two new Claudia bags out..look like their answer to MZ's Metro Totes.


----------



## Reba

FYI...MZ Sale bags at Nordies are now down to 50% off...


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> LeSportsac Signature has two new Claudia bags out..look like their answer to MZ's Metro Totes.


Would need to try on in person but as far as looks, I prefer MZ Metros.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> LeSportsac Signature has two new Claudia bags out..look like their answer to MZ's Metro Totes.



Love that it has outside pockets. I recently tried the Rebecca Minkoff Bowie baby bag which is similar to the metros, but with a lot more awesome pockets and more structure.  I loved the bag, but ended up returning because I wasn't sure exactly what I would use it for.  If it was slightly smaller and slightly less structured I think it would have been a huge win.  I ended up sending a Bowie bag to my SIL who is expecting a baby this fall though.  

Here is a picture of it with a large metro


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Love that it has outside pockets. I recently tried the Rebecca Minkoff Bowie baby bag which is similar to the metros, but with a lot more awesome pockets and more structure.  I loved the bag, but ended up returning because I wasn't sure exactly what I would use it for.  If it was slightly smaller and slightly less structured I think it would have been a huge win.  I ended up sending a Bowie bag to my SIL who is expecting a baby this fall though.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it with a large metro




Ooh that is nice. Seem to be a few copy cats. Someone mentioned Calvin Klein the other day too. People are copying the Metro, and they are taking all other characteristics of other bags that set them apart, and going bland like everyone else. Go figure.


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> I once in a while decide I really do like a plain style...then, I imagine the bulge in the pocket from keys, phone etc...not a good look. Not to mention after time when that wears into fabric. That happened on a nylon MBMJ small front pocket, my phone wore an indentation into fabric much like a man's wallet would into a back Jean pocket...when I noticed that I immediately couldn't carry that bag again [emoji13].  So, yes, pleats serve a purpose other than pretty.



Exactly what I mean! Those indentations ruin the bag, very unsightly


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> LeSportsac Signature has two new Claudia bags out..look like their answer to MZ's Metro Totes.


Lesportsac also has a "kate" bag in their signature line that looks like the Petra, but for much cheaper, and in more fun prints. I ordered one from 6pm and will report back if anyone is interested.


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Olympia reminds me of Baggalini and many, many other less expensive brands. Not differentiated at all.


Ouch, going for the jugular.   It's true, sadly.


----------



## Daquiri

renza said:


> Lesportsac also has a "kate" bag in their signature line that looks like the Petra, but for much cheaper, and in more fun prints. I ordered one from 6pm and will report back if anyone is interested.


Like night and day to me these two. The Kate is cute but not on the level of MZ. I've had LeSportsac and they just don't compare in terms of materials and how they carry. Just my opinion though.


----------



## renza

Daquiri said:


> Like night and day to me these two. The Kate is cute but not on the level of MZ. I've had LeSportsac and they just don't compare in terms of materials and how they carry. Just my opinion though.




I have had several Lesportsacs over the years so I know they are very different.  I think Lesportsac is just as durable even if they are sportier and less chic. But with MZW making their recent designs so plain it doesn't really make sense for my budget to spend Mzw prices if I can find similar for 1/2 to 1/4 the price. I don't know if I'll like this particular Lesportsac style but the photo was cute enough that I think it's worth trying.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I have had several Lesportsacs over the years so I know they are very different.  I think Lesportsac is just as durable even if they are sportier and less chic. But with MZW making their recent designs so plain it doesn't really make sense for my budget to spend Mzw prices if I can find similar for 1/2 to 1/4 the price. I don't know if I'll like this particular Lesportsac style but the photo was cute enough that I think it's worth trying.



I just looked at the  kates on 6pm and was tempted to buy to use it as a cosmetics bag.  I agree--- no point to spend the $$$ on mzw if they are going to make such plain bags.


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> I just looked at the  kates on 6pm and was tempted to buy to use it as a cosmetics bag.  I agree--- no point to spend the $$$ on mzw if they are going to make such plain bags.


Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, so I can let you know what I think then.   I thought it could be a cute, casual summer bag for me. Reba got me thinking about having a color that is a contrast to my wardrobe, so I ordered the "emerald ostrich."


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, so I can let you know what I think then.   I thought it could be a cute, casual summer bag for me. Reba got me thinking about having a color that is a contrast to my wardrobe, so I ordered the "emerald ostrich."



I would love to hear what you think of it.  Love the emerald!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bought a cute leather bag last weekend. Carried it for 2 days and switched back to my Plum Frankie. I have a bit of a crazy week, and I find Frankie to be comforting - everything in its place, lol!  #creatureofhabit


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> The pleating doesn't just look nicer but it's functional too and hides all the lumps from the items you put in the pockets. All the new pleatless bags can only hold flat items in those exterior pockets. Makes it a lot harder to organize all your stuff. Like everyone has already said the pleatless bags looks so plain, cheap, and boring. Maybe we should all voice our complaints to MZ Wallace directly so they know how their long time customers really feel and make some changes!




Agree. This is why my Janes never look overstuffed!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, so I can let you know what I think then.   I thought it could be a cute, casual summer bag for me. Reba got me thinking about having a color that is a contrast to my wardrobe, so I ordered the "emerald ostrich."




I have owned the LeSportsac Kate for a while. I have it in black. It has gold zips on it and cream polka dot interior. It is s much sportier version of a Penny...but, a great little bag. I have used for outings when I would not want to deal with fussy chain strap, or worry about stains etc. Worry free fun bag. But, if you needed to, it could be more. Cute bag.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I just looked at the  kates on 6pm and was tempted to buy to use it as a cosmetics bag.  I agree--- no point to spend the $$$ on mzw if they are going to make such plain bags.




You would have to cut the strap; it is not removable like the MZW's. But, if you were sure you didn't want to use with the strap, no prob. The other option I have thought of on mine, remove their strap and use a MZW adjustable strap.  Their strap is fine; maybe a teensy wimpier than I prefer. But, haven't bothered with that at this point..,   If your kid's are older, and you don't have to carry everything under the sun anymore...it is a great take a few mom necessities ($, tissues, $, wipes, $, phone, $) to the amusement park etc.  [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Did I mention BOTH of mine will be going to college in 2.5 months....[emoji4]...happy dance...love 'em...but...


----------



## Daquiri

I'm curious about the Dede. Do any of you have one or have you seen in person?  I've only seen photos on the website but none that weren't "styled".


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You would have to cut the strap; it is not removable like the MZW's. But, if you were sure you didn't want to use with the strap, no prob. The other option I have thought of on mine, remove their strap and use a MZW adjustable strap.  Their strap is fine; maybe a teensy wimpier than I prefer. But, haven't bothered with that at this point..,   If your kid's are older, and you don't have to carry everything under the sun anymore...it is a great take a few mom necessities ($, tissues, $, wipes, $, phone, $) to the amusement park etc.  [emoji4]



A review on zappos mentioned that the strap wasn't the greatest.  I would probably cut it and use an mzw strap or use it has a pouch/cosmetics bag if I bought one.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Did I mention BOTH of mine will be going to college in 2.5 months....[emoji4]...happy dance...love 'em...but...



WOW!  Good luck to them both!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I have owned the LeSportsac Kate for a while. I have it in black. It has gold zips on it and cream polka dot interior. It is s much sportier version of a Penny...but, a great little bag. I have used for outings when I would not want to deal with fussy chain strap, or worry about stains etc. Worry free fun bag. But, if you needed to, it could be more. Cute bag.



Sorry quoting you again-- forgot to ask-- is it the same size as Penny?


----------



## ms p

I have the Salmon quilted Lesportsac Claudia  the exterior pockets are great and the bag can stand by itself when empty. It's more Mum friendly IMO. The color  can look coral to fuschia pinkish depending on lighting too.


----------



## ms p

I'm considering to return as it's too big for me. I bought when it was 30% let me know if anyone is interested. Instead I'm considering the Beverly backpack. The capacity is similar to Mzw small and medium metro


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Did I mention BOTH of mine will be going to college in 2.5 months....[emoji4]...happy dance...love 'em...but...




Congratulations! Happy and sad time all at once!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I have the Salmon quilted Lesportsac Claudia  the exterior pockets are great and the bag can stand by itself when empty. It's more Mum friendly IMO. The color  can look coral to fuschia pinkish depending on lighting too.




The color is so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I'm curious about the Dede. Do any of you have one or have you seen in person?  I've only seen photos on the website but none that weren't "styled".




Nope - only the photos on the MZ site.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok - I think I am going to try a Small Astor. I am intrigued by the handle options and new patterns. I also love the ipad pocket. Wish that was in all their bigger bags. 

Now...Kamo or Pink Lava? I like both patterns and wear primarily dark neutrals so either would be fine. I am partial to pinks/purples, but the Kamo may be too good to pass up.  Thoughts?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - I think I am going to try a Small Astor. I am intrigued by the handle options and new patterns. I also love the ipad pocket. Wish that was in all their bigger bags.
> 
> Now...Kamo or Pink Lava? I like both patterns and wear primarily dark neutrals so either would be fine. I am partial to pinks/purples, but the Kamo may be too good to pass up.  Thoughts?




Love both...you have that print from years ago, the green with red (forget name)...too similar to Kamo?  If so, go for Pink Lava, buy a Kamo tassel for other bags, and to get your Kamo fix. ....oh, and just get Kamo on Sale later. [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Sorry quoting you again-- forgot to ask-- is it the same size as Penny?




MZW Penny's measurements by my ruler:

8" wide X 5" tall X 2.5 deep

LeSportsac Kate's measurements:

11" wide X 7" tall X 2.5 deep 

Both are designed very similar. Both have the back zip pocket. Two front zip pockets; although LSS's also has front slip pockets on the front of the two front pouch pockets. 

MZW interior just has the back wall slip lined section. LSS has that and front wall two slip pockets. 

My reward for getting bags out for you this morning....I found a $20 bill in my Kate! [emoji383]



	

		
			
		

		
	
[
ATTACH]3033707[/ATTACH]


----------



## ms p

I like pink lava more


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> MZW Penny's measurements by my ruler:
> 
> 8" wide X 5" tall X 2.5 deep
> 
> LeSportsac Kate's measurements:
> 
> 11" wide X 7" tall X 2.5 deep
> 
> Both are designed very similar. Both have the back zip pocket. Two front zip pockets; although LSS's also has front slip pockets on the front of the two front pouch pockets.
> 
> MZW interior just has the back wall slip lined section. LSS has that and front wall two slip pockets.
> 
> My reward for getting bags out for you this morning....I found a $20 bill in my Kate! [emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3033706
> View attachment 3033707



I like the black LSS more &#128525; I want one!


----------



## Reba

^^Mariposa...side note on this bag...just realized...it only has a D-ring on one side where the shoulder strap connects. The opposite side they stitched it into the bag. [emoji20]. It could still be carefully exacto knifed out for makeup bag use, but you couldn't easily attach another strap.    Mine is a few years old, might be worth checking the newer models to see if still manufactured the same way.


----------



## ame

Wow. Those look near identical. I like the LSS better bec of the strap. I hate chains.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Wow. Those look near identical. I like the LSS better bec of the strap. I hate chains.




It is nice...but, must give props where due..MZW is more refined. Leather pulls with cool metal rivets on leather, prettier pleating, just more refined finishing in general. But, for casual LSS is a great bag too. And, I get your chain dislike. This is a pretty good one.., doesn't kink up on me..have gotten rid of a bag that did that to me, drove me nuts, no issues with that with Penny though.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> ^^Mariposa...side note on this bag...just realized...it only has a D-ring on one side where the shoulder strap connects. The opposite side they stitched it into the bag. [emoji20]. It could still be carefully exacto knifed out for makeup bag use, but you couldn't easily attach another strap.    Mine is a few years old, might be worth checking the newer models to see if still manufactured the same way.



Yesterday I looked at the pictures over and over trying to see what it had--- each time I thought I saw a ring and then it looked like it came straight out of the bag.  Makes sense now--- I was seeing both.  Weird that they would make it like that.  I appreciate you pointing that out because I convinced myself it was a just a bad angle and both sides had a d-ring.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> I have the Salmon quilted Lesportsac Claudia  the exterior pockets are great and the bag can stand by itself when empty. It's more Mum friendly IMO. The color  can look coral to fuschia pinkish depending on lighting too.




That's really pretty!


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> It is nice...but, must give props where due..MZW is more refined. Leather pulls with cool metal rivets on leather, prettier pleating, just more refined finishing in general. But, for casual LSS is a great bag too. And, I get your chain dislike. This is a pretty good one.., doesn't kink up on me..have gotten rid of a bag that did that to me, drove me nuts, no issues with that with Penny though.



A chain on a bag is an immediate pass for me. I don't care how nice it is, it will immediately get vetoed. Too heavy and looks, to me, cheap.  Even if it's Chanel.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - I think I am going to try a Small Astor. I am intrigued by the handle options and new patterns. I also love the ipad pocket. Wish that was in all their bigger bags.
> 
> Now...Kamo or Pink Lava? I like both patterns and wear primarily dark neutrals so either would be fine. I am partial to pinks/purples, but the Kamo may be too good to pass up.  Thoughts?



I would pick pink lava since you have ankara Ava.


----------



## mariposa08

ame said:


> A chain on a bag is an immediate pass for me. I don't care how nice it is, it will immediately get vetoed. Too heavy and looks, to me, cheap.  Even if it's Chanel.



I agree.  Hate chains.  I know a bunch of ppl that have taken the chain off Penny and attached a regular nylon cross body to it.  If I had a Penny I would definitely do that.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> A chain on a bag is an immediate pass for me. I don't care how nice it is, it will immediately get vetoed. Too heavy and looks, to me, cheap.  Even if it's Chanel.




Have to respect a girl who knows what she likes!  Hope you are as clear, concise and committed to picking qualities in men..lol..I can teach my daughter to shop for a purse..now let me translate it to the important stuff [emoji15]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I agree.  Hate chains.  I know a bunch of ppl that have taken the chain off Penny and attached a regular nylon cross body to it.  If I had a Penny I would definitely do that.




Speaking of...if you ever see one of those Liquid Metal Savoys up for grabs, send me a shout out...loved what you did with it, and I have that strap. So jelly.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yesterday I looked at the pictures over and over trying to see what it had--- each time I thought I saw a ring and then it looked like it came straight out of the bag.  Makes sense now--- I was seeing both.  Weird that they would make it like that.  I appreciate you pointing that out because I convinced myself it was a just a bad angle and both sides had a d-ring.




You weren't going crazy...glad I noticed.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Have to respect a girl who knows what she likes!  Hope you are as clear, concise and committed to picking qualities in men..lol..I can teach my daughter to shop for a purse..now let me translate it to the important stuff [emoji15]



Ha! I am though if I had known he sucked at household chores as bad as he does, I'd have reconsidered


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Ha! I am though if I had known he sucked at household chores as bad as he does, I'd have reconsidered




Hmm...well...even the best purse has a small thing we'd like to change too.    They all have their moments. But, I try to remind myself; so do I [emoji6].


----------



## biribiri

looks like bags in Hunter Green and Clay are out! the former comes with Silver Hardware...very pretty 

and the new Black Moto bags with pleated front pockets are right up my alley. oh no


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - I think I am going to try a Small Astor. I am intrigued by the handle options and new patterns. I also love the ipad pocket. Wish that was in all their bigger bags.
> 
> Now...Kamo or Pink Lava? I like both patterns and wear primarily dark neutrals so either would be fine. I am partial to pinks/purples, but the Kamo may be too good to pass up.  Thoughts?



KAMO KAMO KAMO!!!!!!![
(duh - ain't this a surprise - LOL!)


----------



## dcblam

There are times you want a really lightweight, minimal, waterproof bag and I finally found my solution!

This Ankara cosmetic case with my Hayden Harnett Pomp strap that goes cross body. 

Not a perfect match - but pretty close!
Will make the (HH) HOTTIES here happy!


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> View attachment 3033993
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033994
> 
> 
> There are times you want a really lightweight, minimal, waterproof bag and I finally found my solution!
> 
> This Ankara cosmetic case with my Hayden Harnett Pomp strap that goes cross body.
> 
> Not a perfect match - but pretty close!
> Will make the (HH) HOTTIES here happy!




What size cosmetic case is that?  By the way...love it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i really like some of these new arrivals so far I like the hunter green Belle and Paige and Im liking the Clay color too.Also I kinda like the small Nikki I wish I can view this one in person


----------



## Daquiri

biribiri said:


> looks like bags in Hunter Green and Clay are out! the former comes with Silver Hardware...very pretty
> 
> and the new Black Moto bags with pleated front pockets are right up my alley. oh no


Love the bags in hunter those Moto styles are all great! The clay ones are beautiful as well.


----------



## dcblam

Reba said:


> What size cosmetic case is that?  By the way...love it.



Large Savoy.....makes we want to look at other Savoy's to see if I likie likie - great way to incorporate a print into my mono wardrobe!

Thanks for loving' it too!


----------



## mariposa08

dcblam said:


> View attachment 3033993
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033994
> 
> 
> There are times you want a really lightweight, minimal, waterproof bag and I finally found my solution!
> 
> This Ankara cosmetic case with my Hayden Harnett Pomp strap that goes cross body.
> 
> Not a perfect match - but pretty close!
> Will make the (HH) HOTTIES here happy!



I love it.  I did the same with my large savoy.


----------



## renza

I'm not a fan of the hunter green, but I'm glad to see that they made Belle in a new color and that some of the new styles have pleats.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> View attachment 3033993
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033994
> 
> 
> There are times you want a really lightweight, minimal, waterproof bag and I finally found my solution!
> 
> This Ankara cosmetic case with my Hayden Harnett Pomp strap that goes cross body.
> 
> Not a perfect match - but pretty close!
> Will make the (HH) HOTTIES here happy!




I love this! What a great idea and awesome way to use a cute printed Savoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like some of the new bags...the new Motos may push aside my Astor tote purchase. I also like the new Clay satchel despite the flat pockets.


----------



## Pirula

Better,  definitely better.  Clay Hayley maybe.  I really like the small Nikki but just don't dig the new logo.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pirula said:


> Better,  definitely better.  Clay Hayley maybe.  I really like the small Nikki but just don't dig the new logo.


im really liking the small Nikki too but am very curious about the top closure. it looks kinda confusing with that smaller material hanging out on top from the model pic


----------



## ame

I really hope this is not all for Fall because I am REALLY disappointed.


----------



## Pirula

ame said:


> I really hope this is not all for Fall because I am REALLY disappointed.




Agreed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> I really hope this is not all for Fall because I am REALLY disappointed.




It's not. We know there's at least a navy coming, probably more.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered a Nikki. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. I fear it may be huge, but we'll see. 

Nikki replaces my Astor idea - more practical, all-seasons...and not the puff fabric.

I am loving the new green, and I like the print best on the Marlena. However uncoated twill is impractical, IMO. Easily soiled and not water-resistant. I would love an Ines but it will get so dirty.

I am loving the Mayfair tote - sooooo many pockets!  

And finally, I'm curious about the Emilie. I adore satchels and this one speaks to me, shape-wise. Not sure about those flat pockets though.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Nikki. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. I fear it may be huge, but we'll see.
> 
> Nikki replaces my Astor idea - more practical, all-seasons...and not the puff fabric.
> 
> I am loving the new green, and I like the print best on the Marlena. However uncoated twill is impractical, IMO. Easily soiled and not water-resistant. I would love an Ines but it will get so dirty.
> 
> I am loving the Mayfair tote - sooooo many pockets!
> 
> And finally, I'm curious about the Emilie. I adore satchels and this one speaks to me, shape-wise. Not sure about those flat pockets though.




I think I like the small Nikki. I look forward to your review of Nikki.  I hope Mayfair tote comes in more colors because clay is NMS.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Nikki. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. I fear it may be huge, but we'll see.
> 
> Nikki replaces my Astor idea - more practical, all-seasons...and not the pu.



Congrats!! I adore the nikki look please share when u receive


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Nikki. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. I fear it may be huge, but we'll see.
> 
> Nikki replaces my Astor idea - more practical, all-seasons...and not the puff fabric.
> 
> I am loving the new green, and I like the print best on the Marlena. However uncoated twill is impractical, IMO. Easily soiled and not water-resistant. I would love an Ines but it will get so dirty.
> 
> I am loving the Mayfair tote - sooooo many pockets!
> 
> And finally, I'm curious about the Emilie. I adore satchels and this one speaks to me, shape-wise. Not sure about those flat pockets though.


Congrats on ur Nikki! I really like that bag too but i think would be a lil too big for me so I have my eye on the smaller version. Your pics would be very helpful


----------



## renza

I hope you all don't mind if I review my Lesportsac Signature Kate crossbody here. I haven't seen the MZW Petra in person but I feel this bag would be comparable. I agree with Reba and online reviews that the strap could be more substantial but I think it's okay for a small bag. The best part is it fits my 10 ounce Nalgene bottle perfectly! 

What do you think of the color? Is it too wintry for summer? Will it look like Christmas if I wear this with my red striped summer dresses? [emoji1]


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I review my Lesportsac Signature Kate crossbody here. I haven't seen the MZW Petra in person but I feel this bag would be comparable. I agree with Reba and online reviews that the strap could be more substantial but I think it's okay for a small bag. The best part is it fits my 10 ounce Nalgene bottle perfectly!
> 
> What do you think of the color? Is it too wintry for summer? Will it look like Christmas if I wear this with my red striped summer dresses? [emoji1]
> View attachment 3034469
> 
> View attachment 3034470
> 
> View attachment 3034472




I think it is pretty!  Not a Christmas green. I liked that while it was a small bag, I could fit a water bottle. I meant to mention that. Good point for a casual bag.  I vote yes. I think fun for the money. But, go with your gut. If it ends up in your closet, not getting used, it's not a keeper!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I really hope this is not all for Fall because I am REALLY disappointed.




I think at this point in the season, this is usually just the tipping point of what is to come. There are usually groupings of releases throughout the coming months.


----------



## ms p

renza said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I review my Lesportsac Signature Kate crossbody here. I haven't seen the MZW Petra in person but I feel this bag would be comparable. I agree with Reba and online reviews that the strap could be more substantial but I think it's okay for a small bag. The best part is it fits my 10 ounce Nalgene bottle perfectly!
> 
> What do you think of the color? Is it too wintry for summer? Will it look like Christmas if I wear this with my red striped summer dresses? [emoji1]
> View attachment 3034469
> 
> View attachment 3034470
> 
> View attachment 3034472



Thank u for sharing! I'm really loving the LSS Kate &#128525; do u happen to have a 8" long wallet? If yes can i trouble u to take a pic when u are free? &#127802;&#127800;&#127801;


----------



## mosobamboo

looks like andie is mzw new hit. now they have a larger version and a shorter version of andie. 

as much as i like my Andie, i do wish they bring back the pleated pockets and fix the awkward main compartment


----------



## renza

ms p said:


> Thank u for sharing! I'm really loving the LSS Kate [emoji7] do u happen to have a 8" long wallet? If yes can i trouble u to take a pic when u are free? [emoji259][emoji254][emoji257]




I don't have a larger one but the pink wallet in that photo is almost 7.5 inches so there is room for an 8 inch wallet.


----------



## mosobamboo

i love the mayfair tote. it's a smaller version of their farmer's market tote. 
i wish they issue it in black with gold hardware


----------



## ms p

renza said:


> I don't have a larger one but the pink wallet in that photo is almost 7.5 inches so there is room for an 8 inch wallet.


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I bought a large liquid metal savoy from someone and attached my gunmetal strap to it. I didn't want to spend the money on a Penny so this was worth a shot. I love the way it turned out.




What a great idea, very nice!!
One of the few pictures my phone is loading, glad I got to see this!


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> I think it is pretty!  Not a Christmas green. I liked that while it was a small bag, I could fit a water bottle. I meant to mention that. Good point for a casual bag.  I vote yes. I think fun for the money. But, go with your gut. If it ends up in your closet, not getting used, it's not a keeper!


Thanks! As long as it doesn't remind people of a Christmas tree, then I think it's a keeper. I had hoped it would be a teeny bit more blue in real life, veering toward teal, but it's a very pretty emerald for sure. I definitely will not look matchy-matchy wearing this. I thought of you yesterday because I was wearing a cream and coral striped dress with a red purse and nude sandals and even though nothing matched EXACTLY it all still looked too close to color-coordination for my comfort!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Thanks! As long as it doesn't remind people of a Christmas tree, then I think it's a keeper. I had hoped it would be a teeny bit more blue in real life, veering toward teal, but it's a very pretty emerald for sure. I definitely will not look matchy-matchy wearing this. I thought of you yesterday because I was wearing a cream and coral striped dress with a red purse and nude sandals and even though nothing matched EXACTLY it all still looked too close to color-coordination for my comfort!




[emoji4]


----------



## Reba

For myself, I like Small Nikki and Small Charli, but have a Black Moto bag...would have loved Classic Black with gold and red interior or a pretty Begonia!  Maybe more colors coming soon [emoji120].   The Hunter Green doesn't really look like Hunter Green, but it does look like a very interesting color - very pretty. If it is showing that pretty on their website it must be nice! Does look better in the
Bedford fabric online for some reason. Forest Print at first glance looks like Desert Storm uniform; but I am sure is nice IRL. Clay is probably similar to Kingsport Gray lil darker - as an owner of that color - liked it when I got it, but had no idea how much I would grow to love over time, it goes with everything, any season and is a great alternative to black.


----------



## biribiri

upon closer inspection of the online pictures, hunter green looks more like a forest green. love how the Paige looked styled as a clutch, so lustrous under the glare of the light even! this is definitely on my watch list, and i noticed my mzw collection so far has been a mix of metro totes, suttons and the non-main collection bags. time to do something about it 

also, i've just caved in and ordered the Claire and Pink Lava small Ines. too cute to resist. classic black Penny is calling out to me too, as i need an entirely fuss-free, spacious yet dressy bag for dinners. i don't mind the chain part one bit as i've carried heavier ones before - such as the Mulberry medium Lily. now that's one bag sure to give you a proper shoulder blade workout...have since sold it and moved on


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> upon closer inspection of the online pictures, hunter green looks more like a forest green. love how the Paige looked styled as a clutch, so lustrous under the glare of the light even! this is definitely on my watch list, and i noticed my mzw collection so far has been a mix of metro totes, suttons and the non-main collection bags. time to do something about it
> 
> also, i've just caved in and ordered the Claire and Pink Lava small Ines. too cute to resist. classic black Penny is calling out to me too, as i need an entirely fuss-free, spacious yet dressy bag for dinners. i don't mind the chain part one bit as i've carried heavier ones before - such as the Mulberry medium Lily. now that's one bag sure to give you a proper shoulder blade workout...have since sold it and moved on




I agree with you...that green in that pic...wow...they usually don't take very flattering pics of their colors...this color must be amazing!  If you cave, you need to let us know what it is like in real life!


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I review my Lesportsac Signature Kate crossbody here. I haven't seen the MZW Petra in person but I feel this bag would be comparable. I agree with Reba and online reviews that the strap could be more substantial but I think it's okay for a small bag. The best part is it fits my 10 ounce Nalgene bottle perfectly!
> 
> What do you think of the color? Is it too wintry for summer? Will it look like Christmas if I wear this with my red striped summer dresses? [emoji1]
> View attachment 3034469
> 
> View attachment 3034470
> 
> View attachment 3034472



I love the color!  Very rich jewel tone.  Thank you for the pictures too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, loving that green, and I am betting Clay is great IRL. Would have loved some rose gold hardware but you can't have everything, I guess!


----------



## plumaplomb

renza said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I review my Lesportsac Signature Kate crossbody here. I haven't seen the MZW Petra in person but I feel this bag would be comparable. I agree with Reba and online reviews that the strap could be more substantial but I think it's okay for a small bag. The best part is it fits my 10 ounce Nalgene bottle perfectly!
> 
> What do you think of the color? Is it too wintry for summer? Will it look like Christmas if I wear this with my red striped summer dresses? [emoji1]
> View attachment 3034469
> 
> View attachment 3034470
> 
> View attachment 3034472



Oh WOW I really love this!!  Can you post a modeling shot?  Is the strap comfortable even though it is thinner?


----------



## renza

plumaplomb said:


> Oh WOW I really love this!!  Can you post a modeling shot?  Is the strap comfortable even though it is thinner?




I'm out right now but I'm using it today and will report back after errands if the strap feels okay.  I loaded it up with my water bottle, thin continental wallet, a leather pouch, and my big eyeglass case.


----------



## Daquiri

12 Weekends of Summer started today. I ordered the Penny, one of the classic black MZW that has been on my wish list for a while.


----------



## justwatchin

How comfortable is the chain on the Penny? I have a Rebecca Minkoff mini Mac that I don't think the chain is comfortable.


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> How comfortable is the chain on the Penny? I have a Rebecca Minkoff mini Mac that I don't think the chain is comfortable.



I hated the chain on Penny when I had it.  If you have a black with gold hw nylon strap you could remove the chain and use the nylon strap with it.


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> I hated the chain on Penny when I had it.  If you have a black with gold hw nylon strap you could remove the chain and use the nylon strap with it.



Thanks. I have a feeling I will feel the same with this as I do with the RM. Such a good price but I don't want to get sucked in because of that. Excited to see what other deals will be coming.&#128522;


----------



## Pirula

Daquiri said:


> 12 Weekends of Summer started today. I ordered the Penny, one of the classic black MZW that has been on my wish list for a while.




Yay!  You will love the Penny.  It's got leather at the shoulder so I find it comfy.


----------



## Daquiri

Pirula said:


> Yay!  You will love the Penny.  It's got leather at the shoulder so I find it comfy.


Thanks! I can't wait to get it and take it out for a spin.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Excited about 12 Weekends of Summer. I am not a Penny girl, but can't wait to see what else appears. Something fun to look forward to!


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Excited about 12 Weekends of Summer. I am not a Penny girl, but can't wait to see what else appears. Something fun to look forward to!



Have they had this event in the past and if so what styles were on sale? I'm still new to MZW.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Have they had this event in the past and if so what styles were on sale? I'm still new to MZW.




They will feature an item on sale or a special item each week. There's no way to tell what it will be. It varies.


----------



## mariposa08

I hope they have some good surprises coming this summer!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I hope they have some good surprises coming this summer!




Me too! Would love a special edition of something!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did anyone else notice the cute charm on the Emilie in the lookbook? Love it - definitely want one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nikki arrives today. I am starting to think she will be too big...pics tonight regardless.


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Nikki arrives today. I am starting to think she will be too big...pics tonight regardless.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Nikki arrives today. I am starting to think she will be too big...pics tonight regardless.


Can't wait to see pics. The Nikki and Small Nikki are right up my alley.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Did anyone else notice the cute charm on the Emilie in the lookbook? Love it - definitely want one.


Normally I'm not drawn to charms but that one is really beautiful.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im so excited about the 12 weekends of summer I hope they have some type of specials for the classics in black. I need a Jane or Paige in black most of my bags are in colors


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nikki is going back. Already packed up. It is huge and looks like a briefcase to me. Not a purse - more like a baby bag, big work bag or travel bag, IMO. Very functional, but does not fit my needs or interests.

Here are a few notes, though: 

Large front pocket has another pocket inside it, which is great. 

Inside is lined in black MZ fabric...didn't love that. 

Bag seems relatively lightweight, which is great.

It has little silver feet on the bottom. That is new.

It would make a great professional work bag or Kate alternative baby bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Excuse the very messy background. I am in the midst of a major purge and I have piles of stuff everywhere! Getting rid of things is so cathartic!


----------



## LuvAllBags




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3038238
> View attachment 3038240
> View attachment 3038242
> 
> 
> Excuse the very messy background. I am in the midst of a major purge and I have piles of stuff everywhere! Getting rid of things is so cathartic!


sorry Nikki was a disappointment for you I hate when that happens..I think i still like the smaller version the Small Nikki but im not sure about the top zip closure from ur 2nd pic it looks as it does not zip all the way. I see open space on both corners is this true?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> sorry Nikki was a disappointment for you I hate when that happens..I think i still like the smaller version the Small Nikki but im not sure about the top zip closure from ur 2nd pic it looks as it does not zip all the way. I see open space on both corners is this true?




The zipper zips all the way and in fact is elongated. However there is open space on the corners. It is built like the Georgie on top.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you LuvAllBags for ur pics and review on this bag. I think I will pass on it too I like my bags fully secured on top so for now I'll stick with my Jane and Paige


----------



## plumaplomb

Ugh I want a bright fun lining!  I do love the feet though.


----------



## Pirula

Yeah I have to agree.  The black lining is really meh.

So sorry luvallbags, it does look huge.  The feet are a nice touch.  Are you going to try out the small Nicki?


----------



## blingaholic

Black lining?? I love MZW for the contrasting lining. I'll even take meh cafe at this point...black lining is like a big black hole [emoji19]


----------



## ms p

Thanks for sharing Luvallbags! There are so many details that are diff from the usual black moto Mzw one would think they should show in the online page. If convenient can u help to measure the length of the bag along the zipper and the strap drop? I like big tote and has yet to find a "perfect" one .. I'm picky lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Yeah I have to agree.  The black lining is really meh.
> 
> So sorry luvallbags, it does look huge.  The feet are a nice touch.  Are you going to try out the small Nicki?




Nope. Based on the dimensions it's too small for me. I also just did not love the Nikki shape.


----------



## LuvAllBags

blingaholic said:


> Black lining?? I love MZW for the contrasting lining. I'll even take meh cafe at this point...black lining is like a big black hole [emoji19]




Agree.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thanks for sharing Luvallbags! There are so many details that are diff from the usual black moto Mzw one would think they should show in the online page. If convenient can u help to measure the length of the bag along the zipper and the strap drop? I like big tote and has yet to find a "perfect" one .. I'm picky lol




It is already packed up, but I think it is at least 18" across the top, maybe more. Might be more like 20".


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> It is already packed up, but I think it is at least 18" across the top, maybe more. Might be more like 20".



Thanks!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Nikki is going back. Already packed up. It is huge and looks like a briefcase to me. Not a purse - more like a baby bag, big work bag or travel bag, IMO. Very functional, but does not fit my needs or interests.
> 
> Here are a few notes, though:
> 
> Large front pocket has another pocket inside it, which is great.
> 
> Inside is lined in black MZ fabric...didn't love that.
> 
> Bag seems relatively lightweight, which is great.
> 
> It has little silver feet on the bottom. That is new.
> 
> It would make a great professional work bag or Kate alternative baby bag.



That's too bad about the Nikki. The MZ website says cafe lining so that's a discrepancy, and I agree that a contrasting lining is preferable. And from what you describe the actual measurements may be different than what is listed on the website. Still, it's a beautiful bag I'd like to see in person myself. I think the handles are very interesting on their bags this season.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> That's too bad about the Nikki. The MZ website says cafe lining so that's a discrepancy, and I agree that a contrasting lining is preferable. And from what you describe the actual measurements may be different than what is listed on the website. Still, it's a beautiful bag I'd like to see in person myself. I think the handles are very interesting on their bags this season.




The 14" length measurement is for the bottom. It's wider at the top. Overall this is a work briefcase/tote, travel bag or baby bag. It is much too large to be a purse. Perhaps Small Nikki is more purse-sized.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nikki is on her way back and I have ordered Pink Lava Small Astor. Should have done that in the first place. We'll see how I like it! Tech pocket and handle options make it ideal. Not sure about the puff fabric or the wide depth, but I will give it a whirl. If it's like a more structured, more polished, better organized Small Metro, I may love it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Nikki is on her way back and I have ordered Pink Lava Small Astor. Should have done that in the first place. We'll see how I like it! Tech pocket and handle options make it ideal. Not sure about the puff fabric or the wide depth, but I will give it a whirl. If it's like a more structured, more polished, better organized Small Metro, I may love it.




Hope you do love.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Nikki is on her way back and I have ordered Pink Lava Small Astor. Should have done that in the first place. We'll see how I like it! Tech pocket and handle options make it ideal. Not sure about the puff fabric or the wide depth, but I will give it a whirl. If it's like a more structured, more polished, better organized Small Metro, I may love it.


Hope you like this one too


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy longest day of the year! After brunch with my dad, I packed up my Royal Eliza to carry this week.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy longest day of the year! After brunch with my dad, I packed up my Royal Eliza to carry this week.


Oh how sweet I'm glad you had fun with ur dad it really must be so special I haven't talked to my dad in almost a year


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Oh how sweet I'm glad you had fun with ur dad it really must be so special I haven't talked to my dad in almost a year




I'm sorry, tua. Family relationships are always the most complicated. Hugs.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm sorry, tua. Family relationships are always the most complicated. Hugs.


Thank you that really means a lot


----------



## biribiri

Im a little confused about the Penny. Does it come with gold metallic zippers like the one on mzw.com...




or has it changed to black fabric ones? I spotted this on mzw's instagram last weekend...
	

		
			
		

		
	




That post was tagged to the $150 weekend special, so I'm not sure if there was a special version of the Penny or what!


----------



## mariposa08

biribiri said:


> Im a little confused about the Penny. Does it come with gold metallic zippers like the one on mzw.com or has it changed to black fabric ones? I spotted this on mzw's instagram last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041907
> 
> 
> That post was tagged to the $150 weekend special, so I'm not sure if there was a special version of the Penny or what!



they look the same to me.  gold zipper pulls with black leather tassel things.


----------



## biribiri

mariposa08 said:


> they look the same to me.  gold zipper pulls with black leather tassel things.




Thanks for replying Mariposa! I mean the zipper 'teeth' part of the bag


----------



## mariposa08

biribiri said:


> Thanks for replying Mariposa! I mean the zipper 'teeth' part of the bag



Oh I see!! Sorry about that!  that's strange.  I don't know the answer.


----------



## Daquiri

Very confusing.  I received the one I ordered as part of the special and the zippers are gold.


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Very confusing.  I received the one I ordered as part of the special and the zippers are gold.




Whew im relieved to hear that [emoji1] i got it during the weekend special too, but its still on its way over with the Claire! The gold zippers make the bag extra dressy, would hate for it to be so bland looking like in the insta pic.


----------



## Daquiri

biribiri said:


> Whew im relieved to hear that [emoji1] i got it during the weekend special too, but its still on its way over with the Claire! The gold zippers make the bag extra dressy, would hate for it to be so bland looking like in the insta pic.


Agreed. It's a really sweet bag and the gold zippers are like jewelry. Hope you enjoy both your new bags, they're lovely.


----------



## Daquiri

I had an appointment today across the street from the MZ Wallace UES store so I stopped in to browse the new styles.  So many beauties...the Kamo and Pink Lava Astor are so vibrant and unique. I wish I could pull those off. Also the small Nikki and clay Emilie are really nice. They had some of the hunter bags and forest print twill.  All of the colors are beautiful and rich.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I had an appointment today across the street from the MZ Wallace UES store so I stopped in to browse the new styles.  So many beauties...the Kamo and Pink Lava Astor are so vibrant and unique. I wish I could pull those off. Also the small Nikki and clay Emilie are really nice. They had some of the hunter bags and forest print twill.  All of the colors are beautiful and rich.




Thanks for the intel! I have been curious about the Clay Emilie and the hunter bags...really appreciate your insight!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pink Lava Astor should arrive today. Will review and share pics this eve!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Pink Lava Astor should arrive today. Will review and share pics this eve!


Can't wait for your review. Such beautiful colors in this print.


----------



## Reba

Hello everyone. Hope you are all enjoying some beautiful Summer weather. Just received the preview mag for Nordies Anniversary Sale..don't see any MZW's...hopefully they are yet to come.    I have been in my Small Sutton for a little over a week straight. Really enjoying it. Getting used to no outside pocket. Loving the lightness. Hoping for a great Fall color or color-block to add to my collection. [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Nordstrom has some new to them styles online.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hello everyone. Hope you are all enjoying some beautiful Summer weather. Just received the preview mag for Nordies Anniversary Sale..don't see any MZW's...hopefully they are yet to come.    I have been in my Small Sutton for a little over a week straight. Really enjoying it. Getting used to no outside pocket. Loving the lightness. Hoping for a great Fall color or color-block to add to my collection. [emoji4]




The Hunter looks lovely...Flat of the Hill posted a photo today of the IRL color.


----------



## justwatchin

Wow that Sutton in Hunter is gorgeous in the sunlight!


----------



## mariposa08

I really like  hunter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Review on Pink Lava tomorrow...got in late this eve.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> The Hunter looks lovely...Flat of the Hill posted a photo today of the IRL color.




Wow, you are right...talk about color discrepancies. Flat of The Hill's pic matches color name...and is beautiful. Sunlight doesn't usually lie...


----------



## biribiri

Given my current addiction with small Sutton - my now favorite go-to bag for any function that doesn't require me to carry a4 files - it's very dangerous for me to see how gorgeous they are irl...clay would be a good contrast with the black I have.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wow, you are right...talk about color discrepancies. Flat of The Hill's pic matches color name...and is beautiful. Sunlight doesn't usually lie...




Right! Sunlight is the truth!


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> Given my current addiction with small Sutton - my now favorite go-to bag for any function that doesn't require me to carry a4 files - it's very dangerous for me to see how gorgeous they are irl...clay would be a good contrast with the black I have.




Clay would be a great neutral and alternative to black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Pink Lava Small Astor. Took lots of pics. 

The pros: love the two handle/strap options. I thought I would want to remove the long straps but I don't. It's great to have both choices and the straps are comfortable. 

Love the extra interior pocket. More on that later. 

The exterior back pocket is actually two pockets - slip and zipper. Really like that. 

The colors are lovely and work perfectly with my neon tassel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The cons:

I don't love the pattern placement I got. Wanted more pink on the front. Decided to live with this. Short of having several to choose from in person, it could take several purchase/return cycles to get what I want. Not worth obsessing over. 

I don't love the giant "zipper lip" on the bag. See pics. It hangs inside the bag and obstructs my ability to easily grab items. This may end up being a deal breaker. We'll see. 

When the ipad is in the tech pocket, the bag tips forward if the rest of the bag is not completely full to balance it out. 

Don't like black interior. Would have preferred cafe. 

Not sure how I feel about the puff style. Feels kind of wintery, and less like a purse, more like a gym bag. This will be purse/tote combo for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here it is with my stuff inside. Everything I carry daily fits just fine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is the pouch. Wish the back pattern on the pouch was on the front of the bag. 

Here also is the bag with neon tassel - perfect match.


----------



## Reba

Thanks for the review. I can see and agree with all your pros and cons. Design placement is a bummer on some of these items. I have noticed this on some other patterns. Your tassel looks great. Hope you enjoy should you decide to keep. [emoji4]. I think the tassel makes up for lack of pink in the front of bag and draws it out from other areas. May actually make it more versatile. Do hate the black interior though.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is the pouch. Wish the back pattern on the pouch was on the front of the bag.
> 
> Here also is the bag with neon tassel - perfect match.
> 
> View attachment 3043985
> View attachment 3043986
> View attachment 3043987


I LOVE this. Agree about the black lining, I always prefer a lighter one but I think I could overlook that as well. Truly adore the print on your bag. I think the colors are gorgeous and the tassel is a perfect complement. Thanks for your review and for posting lots of pics : ) Whether you decide to keep is totally personal choice, everyone has different criteria.


----------



## ms p

Thanks for sharing LuvAllBags  I like the placement it is more versatile. This is just me but I'd have order several at one go from nordstorm, pick the favourite and return the rest hahaha.


----------



## Reba

Royal Eliza marked down...Mariposa you in trouble..[emoji16]


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Royal Eliza marked down...Mariposa you in trouble..[emoji16]


And extra 10% off with code SUMMER10


----------



## Reba

Yes..nice..now, save $ for Fall?  Or blow it all now?  [emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thanks everyone. I am testing out the bag today. 

Some great markdowns...was it Tua or Pirula who was interested in the Navy Coco? Good price, especially with the extra off. 

I wish I liked the Chelsea style. I love that Celebration print, but Chelsea does not work for me with that tiny front pocket.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Royal Eliza marked down...Mariposa you in trouble..[emoji16]




Yes! And I loooove mine.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! And I loooove mine.




I would love as a travel tote...but, don't think I would get enough use. I already have a bag I use for that purpose...but would still love..


----------



## mariposa08

I don't think I'm going to get it.... trying to resist at least.  I bought an anthracite Jane on the bay this week (YAY!!!!!) and ordered royal Paige from nordstrom... I haven't decided if I need a second Paige, but it was a good deal and it's a pretty color.. Also trying to decide if I would rather have royal Lizzy.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks everyone. I am testing out the bag today.
> 
> Some great markdowns...was it Tua or Pirula who was interested in the Navy Coco? Good price, especially with the extra off.
> 
> I wish I liked the Chelsea style. I love that Celebration print, but Chelsea does not work for me with that tiny front pocket.



Me too! Love that that celebration print, but Chelsea doesn't work for me.  Still have ruby NWT that I got during advent... never used... no desire to use it... will either sell or give it away.


----------



## plumaplomb

Stopped by Nordstrom today and saw the new green small Sutton in person.  LOVE it.  It is a color that would work year round.  I was all about the black, but am now thinking green is a better buy for me.


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is the pouch. Wish the back pattern on the pouch was on the front of the bag.
> 
> Here also is the bag with neon tassel - perfect match.
> 
> View attachment 3043985
> View attachment 3043986
> View attachment 3043987




Thanks for sharing your review of the Astor tote with us, LuvAllBags! It's a bit of a shame that the pinkish hues aren't placed in front but it still looks to be a really eye-catching and functional tote!

I was very taken with the Pink Lava print and ordered a small Ines in my recent purchase. If only they released pouches in the Kamo print as well...


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks everyone. I am testing out the bag today.
> 
> Some great markdowns...was it Tua or Pirula who was interested in the Navy Coco? Good price, especially with the extra off.
> 
> I wish I liked the Chelsea style. I love that Celebration print, but Chelsea does not work for me with that tiny front pocket.




i wish i hadn't logged on today...am now seriously eyeballing the Navy Coco and Royal Blue Lizzy (have been wanting a cheerful looking Lizzy for ages, and a dark blue bag with silver hardware). if i were to cave in :rain:, it means i have to sell away some much neglected bags. :okay:

at this rate i'm going, i'll end up with 20 mzw bags before i know it!!


----------



## mariposa08

biribiri said:


> i wish i hadn't logged on today...am now seriously eyeballing the Navy Coco and Royal Blue Lizzy (have been wanting a cheerful looking Lizzy for ages, and a dark blue bag with silver hardware). if i were to cave in :rain:, it means i have to sell away some much neglected bags. :okay:
> 
> at this rate i'm going, i'll end up with 20 mzw bags before i know it!!



Lizzy is a great bag, royal is a great color, and it's a great deal with the extra 10%.  It's low stock so grab it quick.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think I'm going to get it.... trying to resist at least.  I bought an anthracite Jane on the bay this week (YAY!!!!!) and ordered royal Paige from nordstrom... I haven't decided if I need a second Paige, but it was a good deal and it's a pretty color.. Also trying to decide if I would rather have royal Lizzy.




Either Royal Paige or Lizzy would be great! I continue to adore the color for summer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Update - took the Astor out in heavy rain today. I think I really like it. It is SO nice to have the two handle options. Today I was also balancing an umbrella and used both sets of handles based on my needs at the moment...it was so nice. I do need to figure out a new interior pouch situation to make up for the fewer exterior pockets. Will work on that this eve. First world problems!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Update - took the Astor out in heavy rain today. I think I really like it. It is SO nice to have the two handle options. Today I was also balancing an umbrella and used both sets of handles based on my needs at the moment...it was so nice. I do need to figure out a new interior pouch situation to make up for the fewer exterior pockets. Will work on that this eve. First world problems!


It's good to know that the bag handles well in the rain and that the handles are well designed. I really like this style so thanks for sharing your insights about the bag.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think I'm going to get it.... trying to resist at least.  I bought an anthracite Jane on the bay this week (YAY!!!!!) and ordered royal Paige from nordstrom... I haven't decided if I need a second Paige, but it was a good deal and it's a pretty color.. Also trying to decide if I would rather have royal Lizzy.




So many bags..so little time...enjoy what you decide on!


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> i wish i hadn't logged on today...am now seriously eyeballing the Navy Coco and Royal Blue Lizzy (have been wanting a cheerful looking Lizzy for ages, and a dark blue bag with silver hardware). if i were to cave in :rain:, it means i have to sell away some much neglected bags. :okay:
> 
> at this rate i'm going, i'll end up with 20 mzw bags before i know it!!




Royal Lizzy is one of my faves. Such a good deal. Just saying...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Update - took the Astor out in heavy rain today. I think I really like it. It is SO nice to have the two handle options. Today I was also balancing an umbrella and used both sets of handles based on my needs at the moment...it was so nice. I do need to figure out a new interior pouch situation to make up for the fewer exterior pockets. Will work on that this eve. First world problems!




Exactly what I have had to do while carrying Small Sutton. So accustomed to exterior pockets. But, like the bag, so now have a lil' pouch on the market purse dog leash for my keys and a special spot for everything else...what we'll do for true bag love..


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Stopped by Nordstrom today and saw the new green small Sutton in person.  LOVE it.  It is a color that would work year round.  I was all about the black, but am now thinking green is a better buy for me.




I like the look of that green too. Would really love a purple though. Or, the navy/black colorblock they have in larger sizes. Afraid to pull the trigger on a pretty Fall color too soon and have a better one come along.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Stopped by Nordstrom today and saw the new green small Sutton in person.  LOVE it.  It is a color that would work year round.  I was all about the black, but am now thinking green is a better buy for me.




The green does look beautiful...


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> i wish i hadn't logged on today...am now seriously eyeballing the Navy Coco and Royal Blue Lizzy (have been wanting a cheerful looking Lizzy for ages, and a dark blue bag with silver hardware). if i were to cave in :rain:, it means i have to sell away some much neglected bags. :okay:
> 
> at this rate i'm going, i'll end up with 20 mzw bags before i know it!!




No kidding...there's always something good calling our names. The two you are considering are lovely. I love my royal, and that looks like one of their best navy blues. I love a good dark navy with silver hardware.


----------



## biribiri

you ladies are such enablers 

alas i was one step too late...the royal blue lizzy is now sold out! guess i'll live to pine for a bright coloured Lizzy (looks great in stone though). 

now i'm thirsting for the summer cheer it brings and am looking at the Isa. it's definitely smart enough to carry to the office and to dinner! am a sucker for bags that can double up as clutches


----------



## biribiri

plumaplomb said:


> Stopped by Nordstrom today and saw the new green small Sutton in person.  LOVE it.  It is a color that would work year round.  I was all about the black, but am now thinking green is a better buy for me.


both green and black sound good actually! the green is a nice transition shade from spring to autumn, and on a bag like the small Sutton, i can imagine how adorable it would be!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I like the look of that green too. Would really love a purple though. Or, the navy/black colorblock they have in larger sizes. Afraid to pull the trigger on a pretty Fall color too soon and have a better one come along.



Me too!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thanks to LoveAllBags who suggested the Coco bag to me awhile back I just made my purchase today for the Navy Bedford at first I couldnt decide between the navy or black but I got so tempted by the sale and the 10% off so went with the navy.


----------



## nyshopaholic

tua said:


> thanks to LoveAllBags who suggested the Coco bag to me awhile back I just made my purchase today for the Navy Bedford at first I couldnt decide between the navy or black but I got so tempted by the sale and the 10% off so went with the navy.



Congrats! I have my eye on the navy Coco, too. Would love to get your opinion once you receive it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

nyshopaholic said:


> Congrats! I have my eye on the navy Coco, too. Would love to get your opinion once you receive it.


yes of course cant wait to receive it..I hope its bigger than my Paige


----------



## nyshopaholic

tua said:


> yes of course cant wait to receive it..I hope its bigger than my Paige



Thank you  I sold my Black Paige because it was too small for me. I have the Coco Tote in Clove and while I love the shape and the color, sometimes I find it a little too big for my daily essentials. Still looking for one that's "just right"


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you  I sold my Black Paige because it was too small for me. I have the Coco Tote in Clove and while I love the shape and the color, sometimes I find it a little too big for my daily essentials. Still looking for one that's "just right"


yes I totally understand what you mean..Love my Paige and Baby Jane but they're a lil too small for me..also love my Jane and Hayley but a lil too big for me looking for that right middle size bag..hopefully the Coco is the one..since the strap on the navy one I purchased is also black I want to use my black adjustable Lizzy strap on the Coco and see how it looks crossbody or shoulder too


----------



## nyshopaholic

tua said:


> yes I totally understand what you mean..Love my Paige and Baby Jane but they're a lil too small for me..also love my Jane and Hayley but a lil too big for me looking for that right middle size bag..hopefully the Coco is the one..since the strap on the navy one I purchased is also black I want to use my black adjustable Lizzy strap on the Coco and see how it looks crossbody or shoulder too



I have 2 Baby Janes and know exactly what you are talking about -- while I love them, they are a bit too small for me to use on a daily basis, plus there is no cross body or shoulder strap option. 

I want to check out the new black Small Nikki bag in person - I love that it has top handles AND a cross body/shoulder strap. If I end up getting it, I will probably sell my black Baby Jane with the satin pink lining. I can't justify having multiple black MZ Wallace bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> thanks to LoveAllBags who suggested the Coco bag to me awhile back I just made my purchase today for the Navy Bedford at first I couldnt decide between the navy or black but I got so tempted by the sale and the 10% off so went with the navy.




Congrats! Hope you like it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you  I sold my Black Paige because it was too small for me. I have the Coco Tote in Clove and while I love the shape and the color, sometimes I find it a little too big for my daily essentials. Still looking for one that's "just right"




Coco may be just right for you then. It is definitely bigger than Paige.


----------



## Lanine

I really need everyone's help. I sold the Flax Georgie that I bought directly from the MZ Wallace website and now the buyer is accusing me of selling her a fake. I already provided her with a picture of the receipt and she is still screaming that it is fake and telling me that karma will bite me back. She says she has the Cherry Georgie and the Flax looks nothing like it. She says the Flax trim is not leather and the MZ Wallace tag is not leather either. She also says the market purse is not like her Cherry Georgie even though the new style is different than the old style. I am refusing a refund since I did not misrepresent at all. What should I do?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> I really need everyone's help. I sold the Flax Georgie that I bought directly from the MZ Wallace website and now the buyer is accusing me of selling her a fake. I already provided her with a picture of the receipt and she is still screaming that it is fake and telling me that karma will bite me back. She says she has the Cherry Georgie and the Flax looks nothing like it. She says the Flax trim is not leather and the MZ Wallace tag is not leather either. She also says the market purse is not like her Cherry Georgie even though the new style is different than the old style. I am refusing a refund since I did not misrepresent at all. What should I do?


was the bag in original packaging if so then the buyer has no reason to complain.sorry cant offer you too much help as I have no experience with this. I wish you all the best and hopefully everything can resolve soon.


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> was the bag in original packaging if so then the buyer has no reason to complain.sorry cant offer you too much help as I have no experience with this. I wish you all the best and hopefully everything can resolve soon.



Yes it was new with both tags on with all the stuffings and in the clear MZ Wallace logo plastic bag with serial number. This person is just crazy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> Yes it was new with both tags on with all the stuffings and in the clear MZ Wallace logo plastic bag with serial number. This person is just crazy. Thanks for your help.


oh no that does sound crazy. I don't think they even owned MZ bags before if they cant tell its real. I think they're bluffing with the "Cherry" one.. im assussimg this is ebay did you try to explain to them what happened..now ur making me scared bc I was just about to list my baby janes and bea in there


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I really need everyone's help. I sold the Flax Georgie that I bought directly from the MZ Wallace website and now the buyer is accusing me of selling her a fake. I already provided her with a picture of the receipt and she is still screaming that it is fake and telling me that karma will bite me back. She says she has the Cherry Georgie and the Flax looks nothing like it. She says the Flax trim is not leather and the MZ Wallace tag is not leather either. She also says the market purse is not like her Cherry Georgie even though the new style is different than the old style. I am refusing a refund since I did not misrepresent at all. What should I do?



OMG that person is crazy.  I'm so sorry.  I hope they realize that they are wrong.  Mzw has redesigned a lot of their bags this year and they change small details all the time when they release new colors.


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> oh no that does sound crazy. I don't think they even owned MZ bags before if they cant tell its real. I think they're bluffing with the "Cherry" one.. im assussimg this is ebay did you try to explain to them what happened..now ur making me scared bc I was just about to list my baby janes and bea in there



Yes this was thru eBay and I did explain to them in detail about the difference btw Italian leather vs the smooth leather and the change in the market purses. I told her to check the description and pics on the MZ Wallace website. I also told her to call up MZ Wallace to verify the authenticity via the serial number on the plastic bag and the tags. I had to hold A LOT of restraint not to be nasty back to her like she was to me but I told her I did not appreciate her accusing me and not even contacting directly first before going thru eBay. Yes I am sure she is clearly a MZ Wallace newbie but still she could have gone about it polite like a normal person and not have yelled "FAKE!!! Karma will bite you back!" That is just so uncalled for and I was so stressed out my boys looked so sad for me 

Anyways don't worry about selling your bags. Only some people on eBay are crazy psycho like this. But I'm going to take a break from eBay for awhile.


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> OMG that person is crazy.  I'm so sorry.  I hope they realize that they are wrong.  Mzw has redesigned a lot of their bags this year and they change small details all the time when they release new colors.



She wasn't even convinced by the receipt and tags so I'm not sure what's wrong with her. I'm just going to stand firm bc I know I didn't do anything wrong. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> She wasn't even convinced by the receipt and tags so I'm not sure what's wrong with her. I'm just going to stand firm bc I know I didn't do anything wrong. Thanks for your feedback!




I would stand firm. There is no way she can claim it's fake. If eBay asks you to prove authenticity, you can show the receipt and explain the differences. Not sure whether they will make you accept a return. They might. They always seem to side with the buyer. Sorry this happened to you. I generally have had positive ebay experiences, and I have been both buying and selling since they launched many years ago. I've had fewer than 5 bad experiences in that entire time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Me too! Love that that celebration print, but Chelsea doesn't work for me.  Still have ruby NWT that I got during advent... never used... no desire to use it... will either sell or give it away.




Yeah...Chelsea is a great tote but when you are used to all the pockets, it doesn't compare.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I have 2 Baby Janes and know exactly what you are talking about -- while I love them, they are a bit too small for me to use on a daily basis, plus there is no cross body or shoulder strap option.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to check out the new black Small Nikki bag in person - I love that it has top handles AND a cross body/shoulder strap. If I end up getting it, I will probably sell my black Baby Jane with the satin pink lining. I can't justify having multiple black MZ Wallace bags!




Small Nikki seems very functional. Love the different handles and straps. Please post pics if you get one!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> I would stand firm. There is no way she can claim it's fake. If eBay asks you to prove authenticity, you can show the receipt and explain the differences. Not sure whether they will make you accept a return. They might. They always seem to side with the buyer. Sorry this happened to you. I generally have had positive ebay experiences, and I have been both buying and selling since they launched many years ago. I've had fewer than 5 bad experiences in that entire time.



Yes it does seem like eBay always sides with the buyer considering there isn't even an option to refuse a refund request at all or a contact eBay button. The drama finally ended though. I just received a cancel refund request from eBay. No sorry or anything from that awful buyer and she will probably leave me a negative feedback as well. Unfortunately I already left her a positive feedback so there is nothing I can do. 

Even though my hubbie said the same things I felt better hearing it from everyone here. Thanks again for all your support! It made me feel sane again


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Small Nikki seems very functional. Love the different handles and straps. Please post pics if you get one!



I definitely will! I'm hoping Bloomingdales or Nordstrom gets them in (much better return policy than buying directly from MZ Wallace).


----------



## BethL

Lanine said:


> She wasn't even convinced by the receipt and tags so I'm not sure what's wrong with her. I'm just going to stand firm bc I know I didn't do anything wrong. Thanks for your feedback!


Sorry you are going through this. That's why I won't deal with Ebay. Maybe I miss some good deals but IMO it's not worth the hassle. One time I sold a scarf and the buyer left negative feedback saying the length was not properly described, even though I had the EXACT measurements in the description! You can't fix stupid (or mean).


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I definitely will! I'm hoping Bloomingdales or Nordstrom gets them in (much better return policy than buying directly from MZ Wallace).




Yeah...MZ's 10 day return policy is bad...not customer friendly. Not sure why they can't do 30 days as long as tags aren't removed and bag is unused. I always feel rushed when I need to make a return to them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Yes it does seem like eBay always sides with the buyer considering there isn't even an option to refuse a refund request at all or a contact eBay button. The drama finally ended though. I just received a cancel refund request from eBay. No sorry or anything from that awful buyer and she will probably leave me a negative feedback as well. Unfortunately I already left her a positive feedback so there is nothing I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my hubbie said the same things I felt better hearing it from everyone here. Thanks again for all your support! It made me feel sane again




Well I hope this ends it and she goes away (quietly). I really dislike uneducated buyers. If she had done the tiniest bit of research she would have known about all those elements of the bag she questioned. Instead she just went off on an uninformed, panicky rant. Just lazy and rude.


----------



## LuvAllBags

One more reveal...Kamo Small Astor with tassel! I could not resist the pattern any longer. I absolutely love it. 

FYI, The trim and handles are painted leather and will therefore crackle over time. Same for the tassel. This is just like their other patterned leather items. They are usually painted. 

This is my last for a while...hope none of the summer deals tempt me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Close- up shot and a shot of the interior color.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Close- up shot and a shot of the interior color.
> 
> View attachment 3046348
> View attachment 3046349



I love the trim on the bag and the tassel!  It adds such a nice touch!


----------



## mariposa08

I decided to keep royal Paige


----------



## Lanine

BethL said:


> Sorry you are going through this. That's why I won't deal with Ebay. Maybe I miss some good deals but IMO it's not worth the hassle. One time I sold a scarf and the buyer left negative feedback saying the length was not properly described, even though I had the EXACT measurements in the description! You can't fix stupid (or mean).



That's ridiculous! I'm sorry that happened to you. I'm taking a break from eBay as well. Yes definitely you can't fix stupid or mean, well said!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> One more reveal...Kamo Small Astor with tassel! I could not resist the pattern any longer. I absolutely love it.
> 
> FYI, The trim and handles are painted leather and will therefore crackle over time. Same for the tassel. This is just like their other patterned leather items. They are usually painted.
> 
> This is my last for a while...hope none of the summer deals tempt me!
> View attachment 3046346
> View attachment 3046347



Wow! I really like this pattern. Even though the tassel and bag are both patterned it still meshes so well. Definitely a stand out bag!


----------



## Lanine

mariposa08 said:


> I decided to keep royal Paige



Good for you  What a bright refreshing color! I bought the Vermilion Daisy and love the bright happy color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Close- up shot and a shot of the interior color.
> 
> View attachment 3046348
> View attachment 3046349




I am glad you like both your Astor bags so much. They are so pretty. They will be a lot of fun! Especially with coordinating tassels. Yeah, a new style you are happy with! Happy for you. Love Kamo's interior too.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I decided to keep royal Paige




Nice choice on Royal Paige. Such a pretty color. Will be great for the Fourth [emoji631]!  And a good Nordies deal! [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Good for you  What a bright refreshing color! I bought the Vermilion Daisy and love the bright happy color.




After you have had a chance to carry for a bit, maybe you can do a little review for us and let us know how it is working out (comfort and organization wise)...and maybe a pic?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I decided to keep royal Paige




That's terrific! Love it! Hope it makes a great little summer bag for you.


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> After you have had a chance to carry for a bit, maybe you can do a little review for us and let us know how it is working out (comfort and organization wise)...and maybe a pic?



Sure! I'm not at home right now but I'll take some pics when I get home. I got it over a week ago and have been carrying it since. It's much roomier than Paige or Lizzy both of which were too small for me and both the shoulder strap and crossbody is very comfortable. I love the three compartments. It definitely makes up for the one exterior pocket.


----------



## makn808

Lanine said:


> Sure! I'm not at home right now but I'll take some pics when I get home. I got it over a week ago and have been carrying it since. It's much roomier than Paige or Lizzy both of which were too small for me and both the shoulder strap and crossbody is very comfortable. I love the three compartments. It definitely makes up for the one exterior pocket.



Great review of Daisy. I always wondered how well she would fare IRL.

And I'm so sorry about the eBay fiasco. Only takes a few bad eBay-ers to spoil the experience. I do think you can add a response to feedback. At least you could awhile ago. If she leaves a negative comment, you can tag a clarifying comment to hers.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Sure! I'm not at home right now but I'll take some pics when I get home. I got it over a week ago and have been carrying it since. It's much roomier than Paige or Lizzy both of which were too small for me and both the shoulder strap and crossbody is very comfortable. I love the three compartments. It definitely makes up for the one exterior pocket.




Thanks. Have been curious about this shape. I wonder if we will see it come back this Fall/Winter. Glad you are enjoying. [emoji4] I have my quota of Summer color bags this year...


----------



## Lanine

Here is the Vermilion Daisy. The color is a nice true red.


----------



## Lanine

Worn crossbody. Bag is not too small or too big as a crossbody style. Shoulder strap is a generous 12" drop so very comfy on the shoulders.


----------



## Lanine

The middle compartment of the Daisy. Very roomy and can hold a lot.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Lanine said:


> Here is the Vermilion Daisy. The color is a nice true red.




Thank you for your review & the great pics of Daisy! Paige & Lizzy are too small for me also.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> One more reveal...Kamo Small Astor with tassel! I could not resist the pattern any longer. I absolutely love it.
> 
> FYI, The trim and handles are painted leather and will therefore crackle over time. Same for the tassel. This is just like their other patterned leather items. They are usually painted.
> 
> This is my last for a while...hope none of the summer deals tempt me!
> View attachment 3046346
> View attachment 3046347




This is adorable!! I like it so much better after seeing your in-person pics vs. the pics on the MZ Wallace website. Are you loving the Small Astor shape? This bag in the Pink Lava color intrigues me...


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Worn crossbody. Bag is not too small or too big as a crossbody style. Shoulder strap is a generous 12" drop so very comfy on the shoulders.




Thank you. You look very petite.  I am nearly 5'8" tall would surely not be overwhelming on me!  It looks great on you!  I hope to see the style back in some great Fall/Winter colors. You sold it better than MZW did. [emoji4]


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> Thank you. You look very petite.  I am nearly 5'8" tall would surely not be overwhelming on me!  It looks great on you!  I hope to see the style back in some great Fall/Winter colors. You sold it better than MZW did. [emoji4]



Tell me about it, I'm only 5'1! My sis is much taller, so unfair. I do like the Daisy much better IRL. My hubbie kept suggesting this style over the Andie so I caved in but now I'm glad I did


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> The middle compartment of the Daisy. Very roomy and can hold a lot.


The daisy looks gorgeous on you way prettier than on MZ website and love that color too


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> The daisy looks gorgeous on you way prettier than on MZ website and love that color too



Thanks so much Tua!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Worn crossbody. Bag is not too small or too big as a crossbody style. Shoulder strap is a generous 12" drop so very comfy on the shoulders.




It looks beautiful on you! Perfect size!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Here is the Vermilion Daisy. The color is a nice true red.




Really like the Vermillion.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> This is adorable!! I like it so much better after seeing your in-person pics vs. the pics on the MZ Wallace website. Are you loving the Small Astor shape? This bag in the Pink Lava color intrigues me...




I like it alot. Nothing will replace Jane as my favorite, but I do also like satchels and totes, and this is a bit of both! I am absolutely loving the dual handles and it is easy to carry - so lightweight. It also stands up on its own, which I love. Most MZs slouch over when set down if not full. This one doesn't. I have already gotten a bunch of compliments on the Pink Lava version.


----------



## Lanine

I forgot to include the mod shot for the shoulder strap. It is a generous 12" drop so very easy over any kind of clothing and since it is a flat handle it doesn't slip off the shoulder at all. The flat strap is thin (a little over 1/2") but still very comfy. Sorry the lighting is so dim and the ratty nightgown. The sun is setting soon!


----------



## ms p

Lanine said:


> I forgot to include the mod shot for the shoulder strap. It is a generous 12" drop so very easy over any kind of clothing and since it is a flat handle it doesn't slip off the shoulder at all. The flat strap is thin (a little over 1/2") but still very comfy. Sorry the lighting is so dim and the ratty nightgown. The sun is setting soon!


Thanks for the pics  u looks fantastic! U had me re-think the daisy style too


----------



## biribiri

Lanine said:


> I forgot to include the mod shot for the shoulder strap. It is a generous 12" drop so very easy over any kind of clothing and since it is a flat handle it doesn't slip off the shoulder at all. The flat strap is thin (a little over 1/2") but still very comfy. Sorry the lighting is so dim and the ratty nightgown. The sun is setting soon!




Thanks for reviewing the Daisy style. It looks to be a nifty mid-sized bag! Just a question though, does the bottom get slouchy when you fill the bag? TIA!


----------



## Lanine

ms p said:


> Thanks for the pics  u looks fantastic! U had me re-think the daisy style too



You're very welcome!


----------



## Lanine

biribiri said:


> Thanks for reviewing the Daisy style. It looks to be a nifty mid-sized bag! Just a question though, does the bottom get slouchy when you fill the bag? TIA!



So far the bottom doesn't get slouchy at all when weighted down. Still retains it's structured shape pretty well. It's definitely a good crossbody bag for those who found the Paige and Lizzy to be too small.


----------



## justwatchin

Daquiri said:


> 12 Weekends of Summer started today. I ordered the Penny, one of the classic black MZW that has been on my wish list for a while.




Did you get your Penny yet?


----------



## Daquiri

justwatchin said:


> Did you get your Penny yet?


Yes I did and I love it.  Did you order one too?


----------



## justwatchin

Daquiri said:


> Yes I did and I love it.  Did you order one too?



No, I was concerned about the heaviness of the chain. Do you like it?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thought you all might enjoy this anecdote...I took my Pink Lava Astor to a family party today. They know I love bags, and I've received a few compliments on certain bags over the years, but generally no one pays much attention. Today though, two of my teenage nieces went absolutely bonkers for this Astor. I promised one of them "dibs" on it next. Lol.


----------



## Daquiri

justwatchin said:


> No, I was concerned about the heaviness of the chain. Do you like it?


Yes, I like it a lot! The chain is nice and sturdy but not excessively heavy. Since the bag itself is nylon and there is a leather piece where the  strap sits on the shoulder, I find it comfortable to carry. It can esily fit wallet, phone, keys, lipstick & umbrella. I'll probably use it mostly when going out to dinner or a show.


----------



## justwatchin

Daquiri said:


> Yes, I like it a lot! The chain is nice and sturdy but not excessively heavy. Since the bag itself is nylon and there is a leather piece where the  strap sits on the shoulder, I find it comfortable to carry. It can esily fit wallet, phone, keys, lipstick & umbrella. I'll probably use it mostly when going out to dinner or a show.



Good to know and you got such a great deal!


----------



## biribiri

Lanine said:


> So far the bottom doesn't get slouchy at all when weighted down. Still retains it's structured shape pretty well. It's definitely a good crossbody bag for those who found the Paige and Lizzy to be too small.



thank you for answering my query  you're making me rethink the Daisy style too, and the narrow flat handles seem comfortable and great for someone like me with narrow shoulders!


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Yes, I like it a lot! The chain is nice and sturdy but not excessively heavy. Since the bag itself is nylon and there is a leather piece where the  strap sits on the shoulder, I find it comfortable to carry. It can esily fit wallet, phone, keys, lipstick & umbrella. I'll probably use it mostly when going out to dinner or a show.



Congrats on your purchase! I'm still waiting for my loot to appear at the doorstep (I live overseas hence the longer shipping time ^^). by the sounds of it, the Penny is really spacious. can't wait!


----------



## msd_bags

HI there! I'm new to this part of the forum so pardon me if my question has been answered before.  Lately, I've been thinking that I need a nylon crossbody bag.  So far, all my crossbody bags are leather.  This brings me to MZ Wallace.  My question is, are there fake MZ Wallace bags? I'm not sure I'd go for the full priced ones, a bit on the high side for me for a non-leather bag.  So I'm looking at ebay and similar sites.  I hope to be warned if ever. Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> HI there! I'm new to this part of the forum so pardon me if my question has been answered before.  Lately, I've been thinking that I need a nylon crossbody bag.  So far, all my crossbody bags are leather.  This brings me to MZ Wallace.  My question is, are there fake MZ Wallace bags? I'm not sure I'd go for the full priced ones, a bit on the high side for me for a non-leather bag.  So I'm looking at ebay and similar sites.  I hope to be warned if ever. Thanks!




I have never seen fakes. There are some like-styles and style copiers out there, which can be found at places like Marshall's/TJ Maxx. Some of the like-styles have risen with the newer popularity of nylon bags. I have never seen an actual fake, though, in all my years of buying MZ. Just be sure that you see photos of a logo/label. Most of the bags have a leather label on them somewhere. MZ also has their brand stamped on their hardware in most cases. 

There may be some cross-body styles left in their sale, going on now on their site. Many of their bags have a cross-body strap.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I have never seen fakes. There are some like-styles and style copiers out there, which can be found at places like Marshall's/TJ Maxx. Some of the like-styles have risen with the newer popularity of nylon bags. I have never seen an actual fake, though, in all my years of buying MZ. Just be sure that you see photos of a logo/label. Most of the bags have a leather label on them somewhere. MZ also has their brand stamped on their hardware in most cases.
> 
> There may be some cross-body styles left in their sale, going on now on their site. Many of their bags have a cross-body strap.


Nice to know these bags are not faked. Thanks for the tip on what to look for!! As for the site sale, Paige is not there.  I would like a non-black one.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Thought you all might enjoy this anecdote...I took my Pink Lava Astor to a family party today. They know I love bags, and I've received a few compliments on certain bags over the years, but generally no one pays much attention. Today though, two of my teenage nieces went absolutely bonkers for this Astor. I promised one of them "dibs" on it next. Lol.



What a great story! Your nieces have clearly inherited their good bag taste from their aunt. (And the Pink Lava Astor is slowly creeping up to a higher spot on my wishlist.)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

msd_bags said:


> Nice to know these bags are not faked. Thanks for the tip on what to look for!! As for the site sale, Paige is not there.  I would like a non-black one.


if you prefer a non black bag  then thats even better bc all their color bags go on sale so you just have to keep checking the mz website


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Nice to know these bags are not faked. Thanks for the tip on what to look for!! As for the site sale, Paige is not there.  I would like a non-black one.




Paige is a great choice. I have been won over to it as my small bag choice. There are a bunch of EUC on ebay right now. Best of luck finding one!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> What a great story! Your nieces have clearly inherited their good bag taste from their aunt. (And the Pink Lava Astor is slowly creeping up to a higher spot on my wishlist.)




Lol...yes they have. If you get a chance to stop into the boutique and try one out, I recommend it. I have been carrying mine for several days, for both work and play. Continuing to like it.


----------



## biribiri

the summer sale is doing funny things to my head. papaya dede is strangely growing on me and i do like the trapezoid shape (reminds me of the Loewe origami bag which is just so unique), and its huge capacity. one thing i find a little off-putting is the diagonal crossbody strap placement. it makes the bag hitch up in the corners, especially when loaded.

does anyone have a Dede or have tried it on in the store? some opinions would be great as i live overseas and can't try on the bag. TIA!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today




Glad you love. I bet the Navy is nice!  And I bet you meant chunky zipper pulls, not junky, right...lol.  Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today




So glad you love it, Tua! It looks like such a gorgeous navy. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## msd_bags

tua said:


> if you prefer a non black bag  then thats even better bc all their color bags go on sale so you just have to keep checking the mz website





LuvAllBags said:


> Paige is a great choice. I have been won over to it as my small bag choice. There are a bunch of EUC on ebay right now. Best of luck finding one!



Thanks ladies!! I built up my bag collection around leather bags.  Now I'm realizing that there are occasions that I will need more rugged non-leather crossbody.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks ladies!! I built up my bag collection around leather bags.  Now I'm realizing that there are occasions that I will need more rugged non-leather crossbody.




A nylon bag is a helpful addition to the collection!


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today



so glad you love the Navy Coco. i ordered one too - still in the mail - and can't wait to see it! also the Navy Cleo is adorable. if i were to end up getting it, i'll definitely switch out the wide nylon strap for a black leather strap or something with leather and nickel chain because the depth of the navy and its size make the Cleo versatile enough to be dressed up or down.


----------



## nyshopaholic

tua said:


> I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today




Yay, tua!! So happy when a bag works out well [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you all!! I want to purchase a black leather adjustable strap the Coco is too pretty for that wide nylon strap that came with the bag


----------



## mariposa08

Anthracite Jane from ebay (from one of the awesome group members here)


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today





Yay! Sounds really great!


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> I forgot to include the mod shot for the shoulder strap. It is a generous 12" drop so very easy over any kind of clothing and since it is a flat handle it doesn't slip off the shoulder at all. The flat strap is thin (a little over 1/2") but still very comfy. Sorry the lighting is so dim and the ratty nightgown. The sun is setting soon!





Love your pictures and review!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Thought you all might enjoy this anecdote...I took my Pink Lava Astor to a family party today. They know I love bags, and I've received a few compliments on certain bags over the years, but generally no one pays much attention. Today though, two of my teenage nieces went absolutely bonkers for this Astor. I promised one of them "dibs" on it next. Lol.




Love that!


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> Anthracite Jane from ebay (from one of the awesome group members here)




Lovely lovely lovely...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> so glad you love the Navy Coco. i ordered one too - still in the mail - and can't wait to see it! also the Navy Cleo is adorable. if i were to end up getting it, i'll definitely switch out the wide nylon strap for a black leather strap or something with leather and nickel chain because the depth of the navy and its size make the Cleo versatile enough to be dressed up or down.



Congrats on ur Coco and let us know how you like it. I noticed that the bag doesn't hold its shape with things inside. My pics of the Coco on the PICS ONLY thread are with original packaging..




mariposa08 said:


> Anthracite Jane from ebay (from one of the awesome group members here)



Congrats Anthracite is such a beautiful color


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Anthracite Jane from ebay (from one of the awesome group members here)




Beautiful! [emoji4] Love it with the tassel!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Ruby Paige(2014), Navy Coco(Spring 2015), Black Lizzy for reference I'm 5'0 tall.




Beautiful, Tua!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> side by side view. Coco fits the most from all three. Its small and compact




Thanks for the helpful comparison shot!


----------



## justwatchin

Shopbop has some Metro totes on sale.

A small Metro in yellow for $117, small Metro in electric blue for $136.50 and a medium Metro in electric blue for $150.50


----------



## msd_bags

Hi again ladies! Could you give an opinion on the bag on this listing?  The tag shown says Clove, but isn't Clove a lot darker?  I like what is shown in the photos, especially the lighter colored strap.  Would anyone know when this strap came out?  I have just recently been browsing MZ Wallace and I have not encountered this strap.  I guess there is no issue on authenticity?  Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722888373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mariposa08

msd_bags said:


> Hi again ladies! Could you give an opinion on the bag on this listing?  The tag shown says Clove, but isn't Clove a lot darker?  I like what is shown in the photos, especially the lighter colored strap.  Would anyone know when this strap came out?  I have just recently been browsing MZ Wallace and I have not encountered this strap.  I guess there is no issue on authenticity?  Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151722888373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is a different clove--- they use the same color name from time to time.  It has satin lining so it's probably at least 5 years old if not older.  I have a Jane with satin lining that is from 2009 I think.


----------



## msd_bags

mariposa08 said:


> This is a different clove--- they use the same color name from time to time.  It has satin lining so it's probably at least 5 years old if not older.  I have a Jane with satin lining that is from 2009 I think.


Then I guess the bag is fine!   I didn't know that MZ Wallace recycles color names (as do a lot of other designers). Thanks mariposa!


----------



## Pirula

The satin linings are soooooooo nice.  I have two.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Then I guess the bag is fine!   I didn't know that MZ Wallace recycles color names (as do a lot of other designers). Thanks mariposa!




Yes, this is an older clove, much lighter in color than last year's clove.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> The satin linings are soooooooo nice.  I have two.




Agree. I like my older satin lining bags too.


----------



## msd_bags

Pirula said:


> The satin linings are soooooooo nice.  I have two.





LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, this is an older clove, much lighter in color than last year's clove.



Now I'm excited! I just bought it!!  Thanks to your inputs ladies! I've been eyeing it for a few days and have asked the seller some questions.


----------



## dmc60

Generally a little bit of print goes a long way for me - so I got the accessories














I have the navy Coco on the way and I think these will look great with navy as well.  I am so glad to hear it is a dark navy - my favorite!


----------



## dmc60

But even though I usually avoid prints, thanks to LuvAllBags (The Great Enabler) i had to go for this
front & back shots)




sorry for the crappy Ipad photos


----------



## Reba

dmc60 wow...such pretty new things!!  Love them all.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> dmc60 wow...such pretty new things!!  Love them all.




Thanks.  I should probably unsubscribe from this forum for a little while to let my wallet recover!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> But even though I usually avoid prints, thanks to LuvAllBags (The Great Enabler) i had to go for this
> front & back shots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy Ipad photos




Besutiful! Love all of your new items! You got great pattern placement on your Astor!


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Besutiful! Love all of your new items! You got great pattern placement on your Astor!




Thanks.  I was really happy when it came, although I was prepared to keep one side turned inwards.  Your review sold me, ( along with the nieces)!


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> I received my Navy Coco today and I love it It's such a pretty bag not only the shape and look of it but the color too. The Navy it's such a rich deep dark blue and is so pretty. I love the silver hardware with the navy and I love those junky zipper pulls it makes the bag look so expensive. I love my Navy Coco so much that I'm thinking of purchasing the black one too(to replace my black Lizzy). I think it's the most prettiest MZ I have(Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Paige and Bea) I would say the size seems between a Paige and Lizzy but it's so much deeper than both. I would try to take a pic tom as I'm working late hours today



I really like the Coco and I'm sure it's gorgeous in Navy. Enjoy!


----------



## Daquiri

mariposa08 said:


> Anthracite Jane from ebay (from one of the awesome group members here)


Mariposa,  your anthracite Jane is stunning!  Love it with the tassel.


----------



## Daquiri

dmc60 - I hear you about stepping away from this board.  It's easy to get hooked on these bags and accessories..  You added some lovely pieces to your collection. The Kamo and Pink Lava prints are stunning.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Daquiri said:


> dmc60 - I hear you about stepping away from this board.  It's easy to get hooked on these bags and accessories..  You added some lovely pieces to your collection. The Kamo and Pink Lava prints are stunning.


I deff agree being in this forum surely doesn't help with my overgrown list


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> Congrats on ur Coco and let us know how you like it. I noticed that the bag doesn't hold its shape with things inside. My pics of the Coco on the PICS ONLY thread are with original packaging..



Thanks for putting up pictures and comparison shots of your Coco! I'd thought the bag wouldn't hold its shape as there's no leather trimming outlining it, just the thick block of leather from the sides to across the bottom. Have you thought about using a purse liner (medium sized probably) if you prefer the full shape?

I personally am ok with the bag being slouchy, but shall see how it turns out when I finally receive the Coco! 

Also, your Ruby Paige looks absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## biribiri

dmc60 said:


> Generally a little bit of print goes a long way for me - so I got the accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the navy Coco on the way and I think these will look great with navy as well.  I am so glad to hear it is a dark navy - my favorite!



wow I love the tassels, especially the mushroom ones - they look so good with the small sutton. great for you, dmc! 

you ladies are so right - this forum is too enabling!!!


----------



## biribiri

i'm just really curious here, and maybe a bit of a bag busybody: how many mzw bags do you all have?

i started getting into mzw in 2012 and to date, i have 13 bags (once the new purchases arrive), and sold 2 this year. black and navy seem to dominate my collection so i need to hold back on those colours. i'm someone who needs bag variety and is nowhere a bag monogamist so please don't judge me! most of my mzws are bought on sale, save for the metros/suttons which never get discounted.

that said, i've also sold most of my designer leather bags away because the weight and maintenance just drive me crazy - humidity isn't leather's best friend - and the lack of organisation and tons of care required just isn't worth the bag's otherwise pretty/expensive appearance.


----------



## renza

dmc60 said:


> Generally a little bit of print goes a long way for me - so I got the accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the navy Coco on the way and I think these will look great with navy as well.  I am so glad to hear it is a dark navy - my favorite!





dmc60 said:


> But even though I usually avoid prints, thanks to LuvAllBags (The Great Enabler) i had to go for this
> front & back shots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy Ipad photos


So many pretties  
That sunburst glasses case is so tempting. Would you be able to measure the depth of the case (interior, front to back)? My glasses have very curved arms so they only fit into big sunglasses cases.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Thanks.  I was really happy when it came, although I was prepared to keep one side turned inwards.  Your review sold me, ( along with the nieces)!




Ha! My nieces most definitely know a good thing when they see it! Hope you enjoy it! I am really surprised how much I like this style. For me, I think it keeps coming back to those dual handles. I thought the lack of outside pockets would drive me batty, but I am doing ok. I can get to my phone and work ID easily, so I'm good.


----------



## LuvAllBags

There are several great, brand new classic bags on the bay...not my auctions...including a Moto Lizzy and a Black Jane. An unused black Jane almost never appears for less than retail.


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> i'm just really curious here, and maybe a bit of a bag busybody: how many mzw bags do you all have?
> 
> i started getting into mzw in 2012 and to date, i have 13 bags (once the new purchases arrive), and sold 2 this year. black and navy seem to dominate my collection so i need to hold back on those colours. i'm someone who needs bag variety and is nowhere a bag monogamist so please don't judge me! most of my mzws are bought on sale, save for the metros/suttons which never get discounted.
> 
> that said, i've also sold most of my designer leather bags away because the weight and maintenance just drive me crazy - humidity isn't leather's best friend - and the lack of organisation and tons of care required just isn't worth the bag's otherwise pretty/expensive appearance.




Hmmmm...good question...I've never counted them all. Horrifyingly, I think I am at 25. I have multiples of a fairly tight group of favorite styles and colors. For example, I have 5 Janes,  2 Bordeaux bags and 2 Moss bags. I also have a collection of Classic black discontinued styles. I have learned they do not bring old colors back (even though they repeat color names), so I get them when they are available. There are several "missed colors" I wish I had and that never show up at resale. 

I have color holes  in my collection - not many brights, especially reds/oranges. They never seem to bring out a bright red in a style I will use. 

I purge unused bags 3-4x per year via resale online and local consignment. 

I will always be a fan of gorgeous leather, and love variety. I used to be a Balenciaga girl, but the City style bags are just too edgy for my daily work style, and their price increases turned me off. I kept one favorite Twiggy, but sold the rest. I will always love Tod's for its classic style. Am a bigtime fan of Anya Hindmarch. Also like the Chloe Marcie a lot. Had one and sold it - regret it. Had LVs for a while, but tired of logos. Am so sad that Reed Krakoff closed down. I have one gorgeous satchel, which will be my reminder of the brand. I have a few leather Longchamps, and have always been a fan of them. They makes the lightest weight leather bags ever, with great organization. I also really like Annabel Ingall Small Isabella totes. 

90+% of the time I use MZ for its ease and light weight. Never have to worry about weather, they hold everything and I always, always feel organized.


----------



## mariposa08

biribiri said:


> i'm just really curious here, and maybe a bit of a bag busybody: how many mzw bags do you all have?
> 
> i started getting into mzw in 2012 and to date, i have 13 bags (once the new purchases arrive), and sold 2 this year. black and navy seem to dominate my collection so i need to hold back on those colours. i'm someone who needs bag variety and is nowhere a bag monogamist so please don't judge me! most of my mzws are bought on sale, save for the metros/suttons which never get discounted.
> 
> that said, i've also sold most of my designer leather bags away because the weight and maintenance just drive me crazy - humidity isn't leather's best friend - and the lack of organisation and tons of care required just isn't worth the bag's otherwise pretty/expensive appearance.




I bought my first one in 2012 as well.  I think I'm around 26-30.  I try to thin my collection, but then I end up buying another one.


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> i'm just really curious here, and maybe a bit of a bag busybody: how many mzw bags do you all have?
> 
> i started getting into mzw in 2012 and to date, i have 13 bags (once the new purchases arrive), and sold 2 this year. black and navy seem to dominate my collection so i need to hold back on those colours. i'm someone who needs bag variety and is nowhere a bag monogamist so please don't judge me! most of my mzws are bought on sale, save for the metros/suttons which never get discounted.
> 
> that said, i've also sold most of my designer leather bags away because the weight and maintenance just drive me crazy - humidity isn't leather's best friend - and the lack of organisation and tons of care required just isn't worth the bag's otherwise pretty/expensive appearance.




I currently have 7 MZW's plus a small collection of tassels, and a few makeup pouches. I have tried to keep collection manageable. Not a fan of clutter. Have sold or gifted a few. Sometimes I think of the ones I have let go, and have some regrets...but, I figure I can only use so many, so if I really want a new one, maybe I should sell one to pay/help pay for the newbie. I really use and like the styles and colors of all my current bags; so my next purchase will just be a purchase - not a sell one/buy one. I would like to add one bag for the upcoming Fall/Winter season. Would like a girlie satchel - maybe a Kara or a Baby Jane - something that doesn't look too casual. And I might make that two new if they make a great Small Sutton color I can't resist. [emoji4]


----------



## nyshopaholic

biribiri said:


> i'm just really curious here, and maybe a bit of a bag busybody: how many mzw bags do you all have?




I currently have 5:

Clove Coco Tote
Black Baby Jane (with pink satin lining)
Mahogany Baby Jane
Kingsport Gray Bedford Lizzy
Black Waxed Leather Sophie

I'm eyeing the Small Nikki in black and if I end up with it, the Black Baby Jane will probably be rehomed. Also thinking of rehoming the Sophie since I rarely use it and I find the leather heavy on my shoulder when I wear it cross body (although I love the short braided leather strap). 

I adore the rose gold hardware on the Baby Jane & Lizzy; and the Coco Tote is my winter/bad weather commuter work bag, so these 3 will probably stay in my collection.

My other handbag "love" is LV canvas (both monogram & Damier Ebene) because its lightweight, yet super strong, and so easy to maintain and care for. Unfortunately, it's pretty pricey (for me at least) so I have to really research, plan, and save before I buy a new bag. I tend to be easily distracted by LV SLG's since their price point is a little more friendly.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

nyshopaholic said:


> I currently have 5:
> 
> Clove Coco Tote
> Black Baby Jane (with pink satin lining)
> Mahogany Baby Jane
> Kingsport Gray Bedford Lizzy
> Black Waxed Leather Sophie
> 
> I'm eyeing the Small Nikki in black and if I end up with it, the Black Baby Jane will probably be rehomed. Also thinking of rehoming the Sophie since I rarely use it and I find the leather heavy on my shoulder when I wear it cross body (although I love the short braided leather strap).
> 
> I adore the rose gold hardware on the Baby Jane & Lizzy; and the Coco Tote is my winter/bad weather commuter work bag, so these 3 will probably stay in my collection.
> 
> My other handbag "love" is LV canvas (both monogram & Damier Ebene) because its lightweight, yet super strong, and so easy to maintain and care for. Unfortunately, it's pretty pricey (for me at least) so I have to really research, plan, and save before I buy a new bag. I tend to be easily distracted by LV SLG's since their price point is a little more friendly.


deff agree with you on the LV and thats my other love too. I also like Gucci, Longchamp leather, and Bottega Veneta. but I prefer MZ for their lightweight and I love the exterior and interior pockets of their bags. So far I have 8 MZs but I want to sell some of them this year bc some of the styles are not working for me like the baby Jane and Bea.


----------



## nyshopaholic

tua said:


> deff agree with you on the LV and thats my other love too. I also like Gucci, Longchamp leather, and Bottega Veneta. but I prefer MZ for their lightweight and I love the exterior and interior pockets of their bags. So far I have 8 MZs but I want to sell some of them this year bc some of the styles are not working for me like the baby Jane and Bea.




Nothing beats MZ bags for pockets & organization! But there is just something about LV that I love even more [emoji7]

Baby Jane used to work so well for me, but lately when I am switching bags, I find myself choosing anything other than my Baby Janes. Same goes for Lizzy. 

And thank you for the great pictures you posted in the reference thread! We are about the same height so I really appreciate them.


----------



## Pirula

Does anyone have an MZW in the "Black lacquer" that appears to have been a holiday release a year or two back?   I'm watching one on eBay (yet another Bea) and I can't really decide from the pictures on whether or not it's nice.  I fear the cheap/cheesy potential may be be a little on the high side.


----------



## Daquiri

Pirula said:


> Does anyone have an MZW in the "Black lacquer" that appears to have been a holiday release a year or two back?   I'm watching one on eBay (yet another Bea) and I can't really decide from the pictures on whether or not it's nice.  I fear the cheap/cheesy potential may be be a little on the high side.



I have a black lacquer small metro tote and it's gorgeous. I got a lot  of use out of it this past winter. I have never seen a black lacquer  Bea in person, only online. From my experience, I love the look of the black lacquer in the  metro but the fabrication is not soft and supple like leather or nylon so for me, the look wasn't cheesy but the feel was different than what I was  used to.


----------



## Pirula

Daquiri said:


> I have a black lacquer small metro tote and it's gorgeous. I got a lot  of use out of it this past winter. I have never seen a black lacquer  Bea in person, only online. From my experience, I love the look of the black lacquer in the  metro but the fabrication is not soft and supple like leather or nylon so for me, the look wasn't cheesy but the feel was different than what I was  used to.




Thanks daiquiri!


----------



## dmc60

renza said:


> So many pretties
> That sunburst glasses case is so tempting. Would you be able to measure the depth of the case (interior, front to back)? My glasses have very curved arms so they only fit into big sunglasses cases.














My RayBan's kind of rattle around in the case and my 'over the glasses' sunglasses fit really snugly - BUT I can close the case with a small effort.  I measure 1 3/8" front to back.  Hope this helps!


----------



## renza

dmc60 said:


> My RayBan's kind of rattle around in the case and my 'over the glasses' sunglasses fit really snugly - BUT I can close the case with a small effort.  I measure 1 3/8" front to back.  Hope this helps!


Thanks so much! It won't fit my ridiculous glasses then, which is very helpful to know.


----------



## dmc60

biribiri said:


> i'm just really curious here, and maybe a bit of a bag busybody: how many mzw bags do you all have?
> 
> i started getting into mzw in 2012 and to date, i have 13 bags (once the new purchases arrive), and sold 2 this year. black and navy seem to dominate my collection so i need to hold back on those colours. i'm someone who needs bag variety and is nowhere a bag monogamist so please don't judge me! most of my mzws are bought on sale, save for the metros/suttons which never get discounted.
> 
> that said, i've also sold most of my designer leather bags away because the weight and maintenance just drive me crazy - humidity isn't leather's best friend - and the lack of organisation and tons of care required just isn't worth the bag's otherwise pretty/expensive appearance.




I don't think I want to count......but I think my Hayden Harnett's are my favorite leather bags - but I LOVE the flexibility of the MZ Wallace bags.  Great organization, all weather.    I like that they aren't 'precious' and I don't hVe to worry about ruining them.


----------



## biribiri

thanks for sharing ur MZWs! i too share your concerns of having too many, and try to rotate them throughout the year. i even made a simple classification table - which bag (color/type) is best for what type of occasion! 

i used to really adore Mulberry a few years back but now only have one bag left in my collection which i didn't find too heavy or too troublesome to take care of. BV is a perennial favorite but i just can't get over how my items smell of the suede lining, so again, i now only have a wallet which has lasted me for nearly 4 years. another contemporary fave is Givenchy. their leather is truly fantastic but it's also the one that keeps the mould coming despite my best efforts. so again, sold the nightingale and Antigona, but the former will always retain a special spot in my bag-loving heart 

i tend to carry a lot and take the very packed daily commute, so leather bags do strain me after some time, but i never get that with my MZWs, so it's safe to say that i've definitely found a keeper! i'm also, strangely?, more into their non-classic collection (bar the lizzy, paige and penny), as i think the clean lines work well with my wardrobe!


----------



## mariposa08

LAME summer weekend special this week  


Did you guys see the new water metro??  I LOVE it.  I'm trying so hard not to buy it since I bought the mother's day metro.


----------



## Daquiri

Love the new metro! That water print is fantastic.  I have a question for anyone who has a medium metro...do the straps slip off your shoulder?  I tried on a couple today and the straps would not stay put.  

I did pick up a an Astor in black and a Coco Tote in royal.  I never had an interest in the Coco until I saw in person and and tried it on last week. Even though I love color I tend to stuck to neutrals, so this one is a nice pop of color. 

Agreed about the lame summer weekend special but I still entered the contest : )


----------



## renza

mariposa08 said:


> LAME summer weekend special this week
> 
> 
> Did you guys see the new water metro??  I LOVE it.  I'm trying so hard not to buy it since I bought the mother's day metro.


Agree and yes that water print metro is very pretty. I am tempted.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> LAME summer weekend special this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys see the new water metro??  I LOVE it.  I'm trying so hard not to buy it since I bought the mother's day metro.




How do you use your Metros?  As purses?  What size do you carry...Medium?  Does it stay on your shoulder?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> LAME summer weekend special this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys see the new water metro??  I LOVE it.  I'm trying so hard not to buy it since I bought the mother's day metro.




Agree but still entered contest [emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> How do you use your Metros?  As purses?  What size do you carry...Medium?  Does it stay on your shoulder?



Mediums are what I use if I want to carry it as a purse. I've been using a medium for my daughters dance class as well.  A lot of ppl carry the small as a purse, but it's hand carry mostly and I don't like that.  I have a few larges that I use for swimming, traveling, and the park with my kids.  I think the straps do slip, but I guess I don't pay that much attention to it or it doesn't bother me because it's not something that stands out when I think of them. I know a lot of ppl say they slip though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Love the new metro! That water print is fantastic.  I have a question for anyone who has a medium metro...do the straps slip off your shoulder?  I tried on a couple today and the straps would not stay put.
> 
> I did pick up a an Astor in black and a Coco Tote in royal.  I never had an interest in the Coco until I saw in person and and tried it on last week. Even though I love color I tend to stuck to neutrals, so this one is a nice pop of color.
> 
> Agreed about the lame summer weekend special but I still entered the contest : )




Straps of Medium don't stay on my shoulder - at all. Too slippery. I think others love it though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> How do you use your Metros?  As purses?  What size do you carry...Medium?  Does it stay on your shoulder?




I use the Small as an extra tote when needed. It's hand-carry only. Medium does not work for me, as it slips off my shoulder. I have a sutton for a gym bag. It also slips but I deal with it. My large Metro is my weekender...I adore it. It has been my favorite travel bag ever. When it dies I will definitely get another. Considering the Pink Lava.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Does anyone have an MZW in the "Black lacquer" that appears to have been a holiday release a year or two back?   I'm watching one on eBay (yet another Bea) and I can't really decide from the pictures on whether or not it's nice.  I fear the cheap/cheesy potential may be be a little on the high side.




Did you see Anthracite Bea on the Bay too?  Great price.  Tempted. I really wanted a gold hardware Bea..dressy though...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I use the Small as an extra tote when needed. It's hand-carry only. Medium does not work for me, as it slips off my shoulder. I have a sutton for a gym bag. It also slips but I deal with it. My large Metro is my weekender...I adore it. It has been my favorite travel bag ever. When it dies I will definitely get another. Considering the Pink Lava.




Good to know. I will need weekender soon. Will probably go with a large Metro.  Have you ever used any of these as a carry-on for airline?  Sutton maybe?  If not, what do you use as carry-on?  MZ or not...good friend of mine is in search at the moment for upcoming trip. You seem to be a good person to ask..[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good to know. I will need weekender soon. Will probably go with a large Metro.  Have you ever used any of these as a carry-on for airline?  Sutton maybe?  If not, what do you use as carry-on?  MZ or not...good friend of mine is in search at the moment for upcoming trip. You seem to be a good person to ask..[emoji6]




Large Metro goes on planes with me all the time. Fits nicely in the overhead bins. When full, does not fit under the seat. For under the seat, Sutton is a great choice. I primarily use Jane or Eliza for under the seat, as I prefer easy access to things like earbuds, gum, snacks. I most recently used Frankie and Large Metro combo for a 48-hr weekend in NYC. Threw a small cross-body in the Metro for use in the city - similar to the Pippa. Worked out perfectly. 

When considering a Large Metro as a travel bag, I highly recommend dark colors only, or one of the dark patterns like Pink Lava or Camo. They just get so dirty, especially with air travel. Mine is black, because I learned my lesson when my earlier one in Rust got dirty. I guess this is a good recommendation for any travel bag.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Large Metro goes on planes with me all the time. Fits nicely in the overhead bins. When full, does not fit under the seat. For under the seat, Sutton is a great choice. I primarily use Jane or Eliza for under the seat, as I prefer easy access to things like earbuds, gum, snacks. I most recently used Frankie and Large Metro combo for a 48-hr weekend in NYC. Threw a small cross-body in the Metro for use in the city - similar to the Pippa. Worked out perfectly.
> 
> When considering a Large Metro as a travel bag, I highly recommend dark colors only, or one of the dark patterns like Pink Lava or Camo. They just get so dirty, especially with air travel. Mine is black, because I learned my lesson when my earlier one in Rust got dirty. I guess this is a good recommendation for any travel bag.




You are a good source...my friend seems to favor backpack carry on (not my thing), think she's settling on a TUMI today. This Fall with both my kids away at school, my husband and I will finally have some time for weekends away [emoji322][emoji323][emoji322]...just don't tell my schnauzer yet...lol.  Think I will go for a large Metro and Sutton combo. Can use for car get-aways; and use pieces for airline as I see fit too. Will take your advice on color. Maybe color block black/navy? Thanks LuvAll..I will probably wait to see full Fall color line-up


----------



## mariposa08

Has anyone tried the Chelsea weekender?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Has anyone tried the Chelsea weekender?




Was wondering about that too...I bet those straps dig into shoulder when that bag is loaded...does have strap too though..nice sale price..


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Has anyone tried the Chelsea weekender?




I am worried straps will dig in...I don't use cross-body straps with big bags, so even though price is right, I'm not sure it would work for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You are a good source...my friend seems to favor backpack carry on (not my thing), think she's settling on a TUMI today. This Fall with both my kids away at school, my husband and I will finally have some time for weekends away [emoji322][emoji323][emoji322]...just don't tell my schnauzer yet...lol.  Think I will go for a large Metro and Sutton combo. Can use for car get-aways; and use pieces for airline as I see fit too. Will take your advice on color. Maybe color block black/navy? Thanks LuvAll..I will probably wait to see full Fall color line-up




Metro backpack is good...Marlena is awesome. Tumi is wonderful, too! 

Color block is great, or perhaps some awesome new Fall color for your Metro/Sutton set!


----------



## renza

Has anyone tried washing (or spot cleaning) their Metro bags or the cosmetic bags in the same quilted fabric? My orange cosmetic bag is looking pretty dirty, or perhaps it's color transfer on the edges of it, and I'm wondering the best way to clean it.


----------



## mariposa08

renza said:


> Has anyone tried washing (or spot cleaning) their Metro bags or the cosmetic bags in the same quilted fabric? My orange cosmetic bag is looking pretty dirty, or perhaps it's color transfer on the edges of it, and I'm wondering the best way to clean it.




I haven't but I know some ppl have put their metros in the wash. If/when mine get dirty I plan to do it.


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Did you see Anthracite Bea on the Bay too?  Great price.  Tempted. I really wanted a gold hardware Bea..dressy though...




Hi Reba thanks!  No I missed it.

But, I just took advantage of the price drop at Hermes and now my aunt is insisting (poor me) on going to Tiffany.  [emoji1]. So I'd better not.  It sounds beautiful tho.  I'll definitely take a look.


----------



## mariposa08

Good point about the straps on the weekender.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Hi Reba thanks!  No I missed it.
> 
> But, I just took advantage of the price drop at Hermes and now my aunt is insisting (poor me) on going to Tiffany.  [emoji1]. So I'd better not.  It sounds beautiful tho.  I'll definitely take a look.




You have been busy...carry on...[emoji162]


----------



## mariposa08

Another anthracite Bea was just listed- NML.  Love anthracite--- love it as a black alternative that has silver hw.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Has anyone tried washing (or spot cleaning) their Metro bags or the cosmetic bags in the same quilted fabric? My orange cosmetic bag is looking pretty dirty, or perhaps it's color transfer on the edges of it, and I'm wondering the best way to clean it.




I have wiped mine down with a wet cloth and have used wet wipes. Have not had to spot clean yet. I would definitely put mine in the washing machine if needed.


----------



## Pirula

I'm so bad.  No Bea for me.  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Reba

Bea who? ..as in who cares..that is beautiful...[emoji7]..enjoy your new bauble!


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Bea who? ..as in who cares..that is beautiful...[emoji7]..enjoy your new bauble!




Thank you!!!  I'm over the moon for it! [emoji275]


----------



## dmc60

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3053502
> 
> 
> I'm so bad.  No Bea for me.  [emoji5]&#65039;




Wow!  Is that gorgeous!


----------



## Pirula

dmc60 said:


> Wow!  Is that gorgeous!




Awww.  Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3053502
> 
> 
> I'm so bad.  No Bea for me.  [emoji5]&#65039;




Beautiful! You made a great choice!


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! You made a great choice!




Thank you luvallbags!


----------



## Minne Bags

Happy 4th, everyone! Carrying my indigo belle for day and my RM MAC for this evening.


----------



## plumaplomb

Minne Bags said:


> Happy 4th, everyone! Carrying my indigo belle for day and my RM MAC for this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054417




Wow I love that blue!!  What season was this?


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Happy 4th, everyone! Carrying my indigo belle for day and my RM MAC for this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054417




Very nice..[emoji631]...my patriotic contribution MZW style was just my Royal Blue Lizzy today [emoji170]


----------



## Minne Bags

plumaplomb said:


> Wow I love that blue!!  What season was this?




It's really an awesome shade of blue. I bought it in 2013 on sale from Bloomingdales, so I'm thinking that it must have been a late 2012 or early 2013 release. Maybe someone else remembers...


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Very nice..[emoji631]...my patriotic contribution MZW style was just my Royal Blue Lizzy today [emoji170]




Thanks, Reba! Oooh, your royal blue Lizzy sounds perfectly patriotic, too!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Carrying my Ruby Paige for today


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks, Reba! Oooh, your royal blue Lizzy sounds perfectly patriotic, too!




Especially when obnoxiously decked out with my sparkly tassel; and carried with my oh so slightly tacky yet very patriotic mani...


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Especially when obnoxiously decked out with my sparkly tassel; and carried with my oh so slightly tacky yet very patriotic mani...
> 
> View attachment 3054471




Just perfect! [emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

tua said:


> Carrying my Ruby Paige for today




Nice choice, Tua!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy 4th everyone! [emoji631] Not carrying any bag today...but am admiring all of yours!!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy 4th everyone! [emoji631] Not carrying any bag today...but am admiring all of yours!!




Hey, LuvAllBags! No bag at all today? Gosh, I don't think I've ever done that. LOL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hey, LuvAllBags! No bag at all today? Gosh, I don't think I've ever done that. LOL.




Lol...I have been home all day...quiet holiday, which is much needed. [emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol...I have been home all day...quiet holiday, which is much needed. [emoji4]




Whew! Ok.  I was worried for a minute. LOL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend! 

Back to work tomorrow for me...switched into Moss Jane and added my new Kamo tassel. It's a lovely match. 

I really hope Jane comes in a new color this Fall. Only seeing Flax for Spring was super disappointing. 

I have re-homed a bunch of bags...it's a good feeling to skinny the collection a bit.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend!
> 
> Back to work tomorrow for me...switched into Moss Jane and added my new Kamo tassel. It's a lovely match.
> 
> I really hope Jane comes in a new color this Fall. Only seeing Flax for Spring was super disappointing.
> 
> I have re-homed a bunch of bags...it's a good feeling to skinny the collection a bit.




If you have a chance, pic of Moss and Kamo tassel. Sounds sooo pretty!  And congrats on selling some less used bags. Bring on the Fall collection...[emoji4]


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend!
> 
> Back to work tomorrow for me...switched into Moss Jane and added my new Kamo tassel. It's a lovely match.
> 
> I really hope Jane comes in a new color this Fall. Only seeing Flax for Spring was super disappointing.
> 
> I have re-homed a bunch of bags...it's a good feeling to skinny the collection a bit.




I so agree.  I'd like another Jane.

Wow a bunch re homed?  Lucky new owners!

I'm breaking out my new to me cherry red Marc Jacobs this week.  [emoji4]. Sorry MZW.

Oh and please let's see moss jane with tassel!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here she is! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3055589




Oohh!  She does look pretty for Summer!  Nice call.


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3055589




They look great together!  The camo  tassels really go with so many colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, the green in the kamo tassel doesn't show much in the photo, but there is a lot of green there. Also lots of orange, yellow, white and blue.


----------



## dmc60

I got my navy Coco Friday and LOVE the color, but totally didn't realize I preferred the size of the Coco tote (have steel), because it fits my IPad so well.
So my son says "get the new iPad mini and sell a couple of bags to pay for it, and you won't have the 'fit my iPad problem.'"

Raised a genius![emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I got my navy Coco Friday and LOVE the color, but totally didn't realize I preferred the size of the Coco tote (have steel), because it fits my IPad so well.
> So my son says "get the new iPad mini and sell a couple of bags to pay for it, and you won't have the 'fit my iPad problem.'"
> 
> Raised a genius![emoji7]




Haha!


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3055589




Love!


----------



## Pirula

dmc60 said:


> I got my navy Coco Friday and LOVE the color, but totally didn't realize I preferred the size of the Coco tote (have steel), because it fits my IPad so well.
> So my son says "get the new iPad mini and sell a couple of bags to pay for it, and you won't have the 'fit my iPad problem.'"
> 
> Raised a genius![emoji7]




[emoji106]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3055589




Love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carrying my Moss bag also reminds me that I do NOT need anything in Hunter!  [emoji56]


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3055589




Oooh, nice combination!


----------



## Minne Bags

dmc60 said:


> I got my navy Coco Friday and LOVE the color, but totally didn't realize I preferred the size of the Coco tote (have steel), because it fits my IPad so well.
> So my son says "get the new iPad mini and sell a couple of bags to pay for it, and you won't have the 'fit my iPad problem.'"
> 
> Raised a genius![emoji7]




LOL. Problem solved. Great parenting, indeed. [emoji6]


----------



## dmc60

Minne Bags said:


> LOL. Problem solved. Great parenting, indeed. [emoji6]




[emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Especially when obnoxiously decked out with my sparkly tassel; and carried with my oh so slightly tacky yet very patriotic mani...
> 
> View attachment 3054471



Love it!


----------



## mariposa08

Minne Bags said:


> Happy 4th, everyone! Carrying my indigo belle for day and my RM MAC for this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054417


This is really pretty!  You don't see indigo pop up very often--- it's a really pretty blue.


----------



## Minne Bags

mariposa08 said:


> This is really pretty!  You don't see indigo pop up very often--- it's a really pretty blue.




Thanks, Mariposa! [emoji4]


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> This is really pretty!  You don't see indigo pop up very often--- it's a really pretty blue.




I agree.  Indigo is before my time and a great color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Indigo was such a nice blue. Looking forward to seeing the Fall blue.


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Indigo was such a nice blue. Looking forward to seeing the Fall blue.




I learnt from the MZW customer service that Coco will be one of the bags released in Dawn, and full leather at that [emoji57]...right when i think i'm stopping my purchases for the year...

Hope this bit of info helps!


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> I learnt from the MZW customer service that Coco will be one of the bags released in Dawn, and full leather at that [emoji57]...right when i think i'm stopping my purchases for the year...
> 
> Hope this bit of info helps!




Oooh - thanks for the tip! I missed out on the leather Coco bags last year. Might snag one this year. I regretted not getting one. Coco is a great size.


----------



## BethL

biribiri said:


> I learnt from the MZW customer service that Coco will be one of the bags released in Dawn, and full leather at that [emoji57]...right when i think i'm stopping my purchases for the year...
> 
> Hope this bit of info helps!


Thanks for the info! Any ETA on when Dawn or other fall colors will be out?


----------



## biribiri

BethL said:


> Thanks for the info! Any ETA on when Dawn or other fall colors will be out?







LuvAllBags said:


> Oooh - thanks for the tip! I missed out on the leather Coco bags last year. Might snag one this year. I regretted not getting one. Coco is a great size.




Glad to help! I only enquired about the Coco in particular, and learnt that the Dawn leather version will be released in August. Am asking what other bags they will have in Dawn too. 

I saw a picture of Ash Jane and Clay small Sutton on mzw pinterest board. Is Ash one of the fall colors?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

oh wow Ash Jane looks very nice I really like it


----------



## Pirula

biribiri said:


> Glad to help! I only enquired about the Coco in particular, and learnt that the Dawn leather version will be released in August. Am asking what other bags they will have in Dawn too.
> 
> I saw a picture of Ash Jane and Clay small Sutton on mzw pinterest board. Is Ash one of the fall colors?
> 
> View attachment 3057164







tua said:


> oh wow Ash Jane looks very nice I really like it




Yes indeed, this had some serious potential...


----------



## biribiri

Just heard back from MZ: 

The following will be released in Dawn Bedford -

Nikki, Small Nikki, Lizzy, Chelsea, Chelsea weekend, Kate, Marlena, and Pippa.


Really excited to see Small Nikki and Pippa in this shade!


----------



## mariposa08

biribiri said:


> Glad to help! I only enquired about the Coco in particular, and learnt that the Dawn leather version will be released in August. Am asking what other bags they will have in Dawn too.
> 
> I saw a picture of Ash Jane and Clay small Sutton on mzw pinterest board. Is Ash one of the fall colors?
> 
> View attachment 3057164



I like Ash! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> Just heard back from MZ:
> 
> The following will be released in Dawn Bedford -
> 
> Nikki, Small Nikki, Lizzy, Chelsea, Chelsea weekend, Kate, Marlena, and Pippa.
> 
> 
> Really excited to see Small Nikki and Pippa in this shade!


Dawn is suppose to be a Navy color right? I wish Paige came in dawn too


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> Dawn is suppose to be a Navy color right? I wish Paige came in dawn too



yup a dark blue. makes me wonder how different it will be from Navy last season...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> yup a dark blue. makes me wonder how different it will be from Navy last season...


im really interested in the leather Coco do you think the Down leather one will keep the shape better than the Bedford Coco. a lil upset i missed the Anthracite leather one last year


----------



## mariposa08

Saw this a while ago on their site (not available to buy yet, but shows the color)

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/5121055-0000/dawn-metallic-patent-leather-eyeglass-case

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/6451055-0000/dawn-metallic-patent-leather-ali


----------



## Reba

This was Dawn Metallic Leather...maybe the blue will be similar...


----------



## Reba

OMG...did we both just do that!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> OMG...did we both just do that!




haha


----------



## Reba

Great minds..shop alike...[emoji162]


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> im really interested in the leather Coco do you think the Down leather one will keep the shape better than the Bedford Coco. a lil upset i missed the Anthracite leather one last year



sorry i'm not sure about that as i've never owned any of their bags/accessories in leather before! but i was digging out some pictures of the leather Coco released last year for reference.

MZ picture (stuffed):






Real-life (looks unstuffed) from 'On the Street' section:




given the soft, pliable leather they use, the bag looks slouchy unless you insert a purse liner. it does work like magic and retains the shape of the bag when in use and over time - i've done so in the past for a couple of soft leather bags.

hope this helps! 

oh, one thing i've always found ghastly is the use of a canvas/nylon strap for a full leather bag!!!


----------



## Missaggie

I recently purchased the Capri in begonia Bedford. This is a fantastic bag. It is super light, the perfect size, and easy to carry. I have many leather premium designer bags and a few of the old MZ Wallace bags, but this is by far my favorite. So very pretty and functional.


----------



## biribiri

> Saw this a while ago on their site (not available to buy yet, but shows the color)
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/produc...-eyeglass-case
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/produc...nt-leather-ali





> This was Dawn Metallic Leather...maybe the blue will be similar...
> 
> Attachment 3057365



i saw the Dawn a while when googling around, and had thought it was an old color!!! what a lovely steely midnight blue!


----------



## Daquiri

Missaggie said:


> I recently purchased the Capri in begonia Bedford. This is a fantastic bag. It is super light, the perfect size, and easy to carry. I have many leather premium designer bags and a few of the old MZ Wallace bags, but this is by far my favorite. So very pretty and functional.



I have seen the Capri in begonia.  It's a beautiful bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Reba

Missaggie said:


> I recently purchased the Capri in begonia Bedford. This is a fantastic bag. It is super light, the perfect size, and easy to carry. I have many leather premium designer bags and a few of the old MZ Wallace bags, but this is by far my favorite. So very pretty and functional.




We would love to see a pic!  Modeling; or not...


----------



## biribiri

Received my black moto claire, black penny and pink lava small ines late last week and finally got to unbox them just now. The Claire's straps fit nicely over the shoulder but imo it works best as a hand carry or on the arm. It looks so smart, and goes with virtually any outfit! 

Am glad i held out in the end for a little bargain [emoji4]

Also i noticed that the penny had a price increase of $30 from 195 (was this recent?) to 225...as seen from the current price sticker on the plastic package covering an older one  the bag is lovely and more spacious than i'd imagined, can't wait to use it!


----------



## Reba

Biribiri, glad you are happy with your new things. I have a Penny...it does hold quite a bit!  I got mine on Sale from Nordstrom just before Christmas, so not sure what the original price was..pretty sure it was the $225 then. Enjoy your new MZ's!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> Received my black moto claire, black penny and pink lava small ines late last week and finally got to unbox them just now. The Claire's straps fit nicely over the shoulder but imo it works best as a hand carry or on the arm. It looks so smart, and goes with virtually any outfit!
> 
> Am glad i held out in the end for a little bargain [emoji4]
> 
> Also i noticed that the penny had a price increase of $30 from 195 (was this recent?) to 225...as seen from the current price sticker on the plastic package covering an older one  the bag is lovely and more spacious than i'd imagined, can't wait to use it!


congrats on ur new goodies I really like the Claire too and almost purchased it in cocoa it seems like a great tote


----------



## Pirula

biribiri said:


> Received my black moto claire, black penny and pink lava small ines late last week and finally got to unbox them just now. The Claire's straps fit nicely over the shoulder but imo it works best as a hand carry or on the arm. It looks so smart, and goes with virtually any outfit!
> 
> Am glad i held out in the end for a little bargain [emoji4]
> 
> Also i noticed that the penny had a price increase of $30 from 195 (was this recent?) to 225...as seen from the current price sticker on the plastic package covering an older one  the bag is lovely and more spacious than i'd imagined, can't wait to use it!




Love my Penny.  I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi everyone, I sold a bunch of bags recently and reviewed my collection. I am missing a bag size when I need something bigger than Jane. I find the Belle and Kate too heavy. I am trying the Mayfair tote. I know the dimensions do not make it seem larger but I think it might have more capacity yet remain fairly light. 

It arrives tomorrow. I will post pics whether it's a keeper or not at some point before the weekend.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I sold a bunch of bags recently and reviewed my collection. I am missing a bag size when I need something bigger than Jane. I find the Belle and Kate too heavy. I am trying the Mayfair tote. I know the dimensions do not make it seem larger but I think it might have more capacity yet remain fairly light.
> 
> It arrives tomorrow. I will post pics whether it's a keeper or not at some point before the weekend.




Oh exciting.  Let us know how those snaps on the pockets work...hard to push close and open?  Are they magnets? Or old kind of snaps? Hope you love....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh exciting.  Let us know how those snaps on the pockets work...hard to push close and open?  Are they magnets? Or old kind of snaps? Hope you love....




If they are like the Mayfair satchel, they are normal snaps, and were not overly difficult to open. I will let you know!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I sold a bunch of bags recently and reviewed my collection. I am missing a bag size when I need something bigger than Jane. I find the Belle and Kate too heavy. I am trying the Mayfair tote. I know the dimensions do not make it seem larger but I think it might have more capacity yet remain fairly light.
> 
> It arrives tomorrow. I will post pics whether it's a keeper or not at some point before the weekend.


it feels so good to get rid of unused bags and make more room for new ones. I hope you love the Mayfair tote seems so practical with all those outside extra pockets not sure if its bigger than Jane tho


----------



## dmc60

Missaggie said:


> I recently purchased the Capri in begonia Bedford. This is a fantastic bag. It is super light, the perfect size, and easy to carry. I have many leather premium designer bags and a few of the old MZ Wallace bags, but this is by far my favorite. So very pretty and functional.




Good to know, I've been eying that one!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I sold a bunch of bags recently and reviewed my collection. I am missing a bag size when I need something bigger than Jane. I find the Belle and Kate too heavy. I am trying the Mayfair tote. I know the dimensions do not make it seem larger but I think it might have more capacity yet remain fairly light.
> 
> It arrives tomorrow. I will post pics whether it's a keeper or not at some point before the weekend.



In case it works and is returnable, I just got back from Nordstrom and got to see the sales associates' look book. There are three MZ Wallace bags included in the anniversary sale and one is the Mayfair tote in a dusty blue color. There may be other colors but they didn't show up on the screen I was looking at.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> In case it works and is returnable, I just got back from Nordstrom and got to see the sales associates' look book. There are three MZ Wallace bags included in the anniversary sale and one is the Mayfair tote in a dusty blue color. There may be other colors but they didn't show up on the screen I was looking at.




Thank you for telling me...I am unsure about Clay. If I like the style but not the color, I may try for the blue at Nordies...however their MZ bags often sell out during the cardholder preview, and I avoid store cards, so I always end up missing out on good stuff.


----------



## Pirula

tua said:


> it feels so good to get rid of unused bags and make more room for new ones. I hope you love the Mayfair tote seems so practical with all those outside extra pockets not sure if its bigger than Jane tho




It sure looks a lot bigger than Jane on the mod shots.  Hope it works!


----------



## makn808

Beth24 said:


> In case it works and is returnable, I just got back from Nordstrom and got to see the sales associates' look book. There are three MZ Wallace bags included in the anniversary sale and one is the Mayfair tote in a dusty blue color. There may be other colors but they didn't show up on the screen I was looking at.



Do you recall what the other two in the sale are?


----------



## Beth24

makn808 said:


> Do you recall what the other two in the sale are?



I believe one was a Bianca  and the other was a style I just hadn't seen before, it looked color blocked to me. Sorry I should have paid more attention! I feel like such a purse forum failure! I will call my SA back in the morning though and see if she can tell me which ones are on sale.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I sold a bunch of bags recently and reviewed my collection. I am missing a bag size when I need something bigger than Jane. I find the Belle and Kate too heavy. I am trying the Mayfair tote. I know the dimensions do not make it seem larger but I think it might have more capacity yet remain fairly light.
> 
> It arrives tomorrow. I will post pics whether it's a keeper or not at some point before the weekend.



I can't wait to hear what you think of the MT.  I'm very interested in it.  I emailed mzw not long ago asking about the pockets (fitting water bottles) and about the size.


This is what they said.

_"The Mayfair Tote dimensions are 12" l x 5" w x 12.5" h, 10" handle drop
The Belle is slightly larger at 14" l x 5" w x 13" h 9.5" handle drop and the Jane is a little bit smaller 13" l x 5" w x 11.5" h 9" handle drop.  I just tested it out and a water bottle will fit in the side pocket."_


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> It sure looks a lot bigger than Jane on the mod shots.  Hope it works!




That's what I thought too. If it doesn't work, I may do the Food52 market tote. It is huge, but light as a feather. I held it in the boutique and was impressed. It has a different lining than their other bags.


----------



## makn808

Beth24 said:


> I believe one was a Bianca  and the other was a style I just hadn't seen before, it looked color blocked to me. Sorry I should have paid more attention! I feel like such a purse forum failure! I will call my SA back in the morning though and see if she can tell me which ones are on sale.



Thank you Beth!  no need for sorry, we appreciate any and all intel!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of the MT.  I'm very interested in it.  I emailed mzw not long ago asking about the pockets (fitting water bottles) and about the size.
> 
> 
> This is what they said.
> 
> _"The Mayfair Tote dimensions are 12" l x 5" w x 12.5" h, 10" handle drop
> The Belle is slightly larger at 14" l x 5" w x 13" h 9.5" handle drop and the Jane is a little bit smaller 13" l x 5" w x 11.5" h 9" handle drop.  I just tested it out and a water bottle will fit in the side pocket."_




Yeah, the dimensions don't sound promising from the perspective of being larger. But somehow it looks larger to me...I guess we'll see! I thought Mayfair satchel looked pretty normal size in pics, and it turned out to be HUGE. Julie too. Sometimes it's so hard to tell!


----------



## Beth24

Ok, I hope I have redeemed myself. Here are the three item numbers available in the sale:

635153--Bianca tote in black bedford
1116741--Hyde Bedford tote in moonstone--never seen it before!
1116768--Mayfair tote in moonstone or begonia

Prices were about 33% off.

You can find the items on the Nordstrom site, they just say they are unavailable until presale goes live.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah, the dimensions don't sound promising from the perspective of being larger. But somehow it looks larger to me...I guess we'll see! I thought Mayfair satchel looked pretty normal size in pics, and it turned out to be HUGE. Julie too. Sometimes it's so hard to tell!



I think you may be right...look at the photos on the Nordstrom website using the item number, 116768.  There's a photo of everything it holds, and it looks like it could be more than the Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Ok, I hope I have redeemed myself. Here are the three item numbers available in the sale:
> 
> 635153--Bianca tote in black bedford
> 1116741--Hyde Bedford tote in moonstone--never seen it before!
> 1116768--Mayfair tote in moonstone or begonia
> 
> Prices were about 33% off.
> 
> You can find the items on the Nordstrom site, they just say they are unavailable until presale goes live.




OMG...Mayfair Tote in Begonia?? Wow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also love the Moonstone color!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I also love the Moonstone color!




The numbers are not working for me..?  What color is Moonstone?


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah, the dimensions don't sound promising from the perspective of being larger. But somehow it looks larger to me...I guess we'll see! I thought Mayfair satchel looked pretty normal size in pics, and it turned out to be HUGE. Julie too. Sometimes it's so hard to tell!


I saw the Mayfair at Bloomies and it's beautiful. The outer pockets seemed very generous. I could picture a water bottle in one, an umbrella in another, etc.  I'm curious to know how it compares to the Jane as far as capacity. I had to step away from the MZ section. The clay bags are really pretty in person especially in the bedford.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The numbers are not working for me..?  What color is Moonstone?




It's like a dusty blue. I love it...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I saw the Mayfair at Bloomies and it's beautiful. The outer pockets seemed very generous. I could picture a water bottle in one, an umbrella in another, etc.  I'm curious to know how it compares to the Jane as far as capacity. I had to step away from the MZ section. The clay bags are really pretty in person especially in the bedford.




Hmmm...interesting. If I like the tote, color will be a tough decision, knowing that more colors are coming shortly.


----------



## makn808

Beth24 said:


> Ok, I hope I have redeemed myself. Here are the three item numbers available in the sale:
> 
> 635153--Bianca tote in black bedford
> 1116741--Hyde Bedford tote in moonstone--never seen it before!
> 1116768--Mayfair tote in moonstone or begonia
> 
> Prices were about 33% off.
> 
> You can find the items on the Nordstrom site, they just say they are unavailable until presale goes live.



Beth you're awesome! Thank you!


----------



## makn808

That Mayfair tote is lovely...like a small version of the food52 market tote. Love.


----------



## makn808

Does anyone know if we can preorder without being a nordies card holder?


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> The numbers are not working for me..?  What color is Moonstone?




It works on the website but not the app. I just tested it!


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> It works on the website but not the app. I just tested it!




Ok. Always on my phone or iPad. Thank you.


----------



## biribiri

Here are some pictures of Moonstone in the new Hyde satchel, for those of us wondering. 









A smaller Mayfair...should have guessed from the name!


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah, the dimensions don't sound promising from the perspective of being larger. But somehow it looks larger to me...I guess we'll see! I thought Mayfair satchel looked pretty normal size in pics, and it turned out to be HUGE. Julie too. Sometimes it's so hard to tell!




This exactly. I have long thought their dimensions to be a mere reference, and proxy the actual size against the model who's 5"9 tall (hope mz got that right!). If it looks relatively big on her, that can only mean i will drown in that bag.


----------



## Reba

Thank you for posting those pics. Is that a combo of suede on that bag too?  Color is pretty. Not sure about this style. Do like the idea of the Mayfair tote though.


----------



## biribiri

Reba said:


> Thank you for posting those pics. Is that a combo of suede on that bag too?  Color is pretty. Not sure about this style. Do like the idea of the Mayfair tote though.




Dont mention it! Yep the top portion is suede, a downsized version from the Kingston satchel. Looks "friendly to use" to me, more than the huge Kingston. I have two mz bags with suede accents, and they remain as carefree to use, just a little more weighty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you for posting those pics. Is that a combo of suede on that bag too?  Color is pretty. Not sure about this style. Do like the idea of the Mayfair tote though.




Yep, like the Mayfair Satchel - suede trim on top.


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> Here are some pictures of Moonstone in the new Hyde satchel, for those of us wondering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057784
> 
> View attachment 3057785
> 
> View attachment 3057786
> 
> 
> A smaller Mayfair...should have guessed from the name!




Thanks for the pics...if this is same size as Clara, I am all over it. I feel like they have been trying to create a Clara replacement for a while.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Does anyone know if we can preorder without being a nordies card holder?




I don't think so.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the pics...if this is same size as Clara, I am all over it. I feel like they have been trying to create a Clara replacement for a while.




You do like this style of pocketing then?  Is functional? I picture dropping things down into a slot and having to stick my hand in and wonder what the heck I might pull out..forgetting what went where.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You do like this style of pocketing then?  Is functional?




I liked it on the Mayfair satchel. I just didn't like the ridiculously giant size of that bag. I will report back tonight after I dig into the Mayfair tote.


----------



## Pirula

Moonstone is very pretty.  Good luck with the Mayfair tote LuvAllBags.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> Here are some pictures of Moonstone in the new Hyde satchel, for those of us wondering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057784
> 
> View attachment 3057785
> 
> View attachment 3057786
> 
> 
> A smaller Mayfair...should have guessed from the name!


is this a new style bag will it be available on MZ website I really like it alot


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> is this a new style bag will it be available on MZ website I really like it alot




Yes, new style. I would assume it will eventually be on MZ site with Fall collection


----------



## Angela Dee

Does anyone know if Moonstone is coming out in Paige?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Yes, new style. I would assume it will eventually be on MZ site with Fall collection


thanks Reba I wish instead of snap pockets tho it had the regular zip pockets I dont want my things to fall out..


----------



## Daquiri

biribiri said:


> Received my black moto claire, black penny and pink lava small ines late last week and finally got to unbox them just now. The Claire's straps fit nicely over the shoulder but imo it works best as a hand carry or on the arm. It looks so smart, and goes with virtually any outfit!
> 
> Am glad i held out in the end for a little bargain [emoji4]
> 
> Also i noticed that the penny had a price increase of $30 from 195 (was this recent?) to 225...as seen from the current price sticker on the plastic package covering an older one  the bag is lovely and more spacious than i'd imagined, can't wait to use it!



Biribiri - Glad you received the items you ordered and that you are happy with them. All great choices.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> thanks Reba I wish instead of snap pockets tho it had the regular zip pockets I dont want my things to fall out..




I am not sure how I feel about this one...I like the look on the Mayfair tote better. That bag looks like a utilitarian/tasky tote; which I really like. This looks like a satchel with odd pockets to me..but, it's one picture..could be very nice in person.  Maybe it is the college dorm shopping for my kids..but it's looking very shower caddy to me.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> I am not sure how I feel about this one...I like the look on the Mayfair tote better. That bag looks like a utilitarian/tasky tote; which I really like. This looks like a satchel with odd pockets to me..but, it's one picture..could be very nice in person.




I agree with you. Could go either way but I am leaning towards ordering it to find out.


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> I am not sure how I feel about this one...I like the look on the Mayfair tote better. That bag looks like a utilitarian/tasky tote; which I really like. This looks like a satchel with odd pockets to me..but, it's one picture..could be very nice in person.  Maybe it is the college dorm shopping for my kids..but it's looking very shower caddy to me.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji28]. Omg it does!

I think it's attractive enough, but much too small for me most likely.


----------



## justwatchin

The Metro tote magnet is calling my name. Has anyone seen the color in person?


----------



## makn808

For planning purposes &#128512; I asked mzw for some info on future releases. Here is what I got -

Moonstone is a color made exclusively for wholesale retailers  it will be coming out in the Mayfair Tote and the Hyde.

Dawn will contain several shapes including : Nikki, Small Nikki, Chelsea Tote, Chelsea Weekend, Pippa, Lizzy, Kate, Marlena, Marlena Fringe, and our Quilted Oxford Metro Totes.

Blackberry will include : Mayfair Tote, Mini Mayfair Tote, Paige, and Hayley.

Both Dawn and Blackberry will be out in August.

I'm finding out the hw colors for dawn and blackberry, as well as dimensions for the mini Mayfair tote.


----------



## Pirula

Ooooooooh.  I need a Hayley!  Blackberry sounds cool!


----------



## Reba

Makn808...any new Small Sutton colors on the horizon?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Makn808...any new Small Sutton colors on the horizon?



Oop! I don't ask about small sutton. Though they seem to be making more with clay and hunter. A blackberry one would be divine!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> For planning purposes &#128512; I asked mzw for some info on future releases. Here is what I got -
> 
> Moonstone is a color made exclusively for wholesale retailers  it will be coming out in the Mayfair Tote and the Hyde.
> 
> Dawn will contain several shapes including : Nikki, Small Nikki, Chelsea Tote, Chelsea Weekend, Pippa, Lizzy, Kate, Marlena, Marlena Fringe, and our Quilted Oxford Metro Totes.
> 
> Blackberry will include : Mayfair Tote, Mini Mayfair Tote, Paige, and Hayley.
> 
> Both Dawn and Blackberry will be out in August.
> 
> I'm finding out the hw colors for dawn and blackberry, as well as dimensions for the mini Mayfair tote.


thank you for the info Blackberry sounds interesting what color is this suppose to be


----------



## makn808

Lisa @ mzw said hw for dawn and blackberry will be silver! She didn't have dimensions for mini Mayfair but said "think of Janie, small and compact." 

Tua, my guess for blackberry is a deep, deep purple with blue undertones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Blackberry!!!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received Mayfair Tote in Clay today. Absolutely love, love, love it. It is taller than Jane, but not as deep. I think by virtue of the huge pockets it ultimately has just a tad more space. 

Let me say this...as usual, MZ's photos do not do their colors justice. Clay is awesome! It is more like an army green or light avocado, IMO. I think of the name Clay as a gray-taupe type of color.This is definitely more like a light military green. I really love it. I don't have anything else like it. 

The snap pockets are huge and snap securely. I don't think anything will fall out. The bag is lightweight, and the handles are the same as on the Chelsea tote, so thinner than Jane handles. More cost-cutting, I assume.

One complaint: I really hate that new huge zipper lip on some of their bags. Unnecessary, IMO. Gets in the way when you want to get in the inside pockets. A standard zip closure would be fine. 

She is packed up for tomorrow, with Kamo tassel added.


----------



## LuvAllBags

No flash 
	

		
			
		

		
	




With flash


----------



## LuvAllBags

Close-up. This is good shot of actual color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My everyday stuff inside. 



My phone - see how big the pockets are. This is an iphone 4s.




This is one of my flat pouches - about 7 or 8 inches long. I can stand it up in one of the pockets.


----------



## Pirula

I'm so glad you're happy with it!  Very nice looking.  Not getting the new "zipper lip" thing?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> I'm so glad you're happy with it!  Very nice looking.  Not getting the new "zipper lip" thing?




On this bag and the Astors, the zipper closure is on a giant "flap" that has to be folded down inside the bag when unzipped. See my photo looking down inside the bag.


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> On this bag and the Astors, the zipper closure is on a giant "flap" that has to be folded down inside the bag when unzipped. See my photo looking down inside the bag.




The only thing in any way positive about the huge zipper flap is that is does keep the inside dry in a big and windy rainstorm!  I carried my Lava Astor yesterday in nasty weather and that is the first time I zipped it closed.


That said, I am really liking the looks of the Mayfair tote.  Hope I can wait it out for a while.....


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> On this bag and the Astors, the zipper closure is on a giant "flap" that has to be folded down inside the bag when unzipped. See my photo looking down inside the bag.




Ohhhhhh!  I get it.  WHY MZW?  Why?


----------



## Reba

LuvAll...the color..I was imaging it close to Kingsport Gray...now you make it sound very different..correct?  Much darker than that?...and greener?   By the way, so glad you love..and the tassel looks great..that has turned out to be a great lil' accessory!


----------



## Pirula

dmc60 said:


> The only thing in any way positive about the huge zipper flap is that is does keep the inside dry in a big and windy rainstorm!  I carried my Lava Astor yesterday in nasty weather and that is the first time I zipped it closed.
> 
> 
> That said, I am really liking the looks of the Mayfair tote.  Hope I can wait it out for a while.....




Hmmm, maybe that's why.  But my Beas and Jane have kept stuff dry in downpours too.  Hmmm.  Probably just a design thing.


----------



## dmc60

Pirula said:


> Hmmm, maybe that's why.  But my Beas and Jane have kept stuff dry in downpours too.  Hmmm.  Probably just a design thing.




You're right!  My Kate has been dry as well, but it's all I could come up with!


----------



## Pirula

dmc60 said:


> You're right!  My Kate has been dry as well, but it's all I could come up with!




[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> The only thing in any way positive about the huge zipper flap is that is does keep the inside dry in a big and windy rainstorm!  I carried my Lava Astor yesterday in nasty weather and that is the first time I zipped it closed.
> 
> 
> That said, I am really liking the looks of the Mayfair tote.  Hope I can wait it out for a while.....




True...everything will stay dry when needed. I will likely almost never zip it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Ohhhhhh!  I get it.  WHY MZW?  Why?




Right? Totally don't get it.


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> True...everything will stay dry when needed. I will likely almost never zip it.




Wow thanks for your review of the Mayfair tote. The Clay looks more appealing than i'd thought...the greenish undertones are kinda pretty and goes well with the Kamo! 

Do correct me if im wrong, but it seems like their totes all have this zipper lip thing? Including the metros etc, which I absolutely agree, makes it more tedious to get things in and out of the bag using one hand...sadly I live in a dense urban and humid area, so i always zip my bags for all kinda of reasons lol. Good thing is that there are several exterior pockets for me to retrieve stuff easily! 

Am looking forward to the Begonia mayfair tote! Reckon it looks smart enough to be carried to the office and meetings, and the extra strap wouldn't hurt!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAll...the color..I was imaging it close to Kingsport Gray...now you make it sound very different..correct?  Much darker than that?...and greener?   By the way, so glad you love..and the tassel looks great..that has turned out to be a great lil' accessory!




It's closer to a cross between the former colors Olive and Fern. The best description I can think of is either Avocado or Olive but with gray undertones.  Darker than Kingsport. Their photos always make bags appear lighter than they are.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> It's closer to a cross between the former colors Olive and Fern. The best description I can think of is either Avocado or Olive but with gray undertones.  Darker than Kingsport. Their photos always make bags appear lighter than they are.




And yes, the Kamo tassel is a versatile accessory. It had better be for that price!


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> Wow thanks for your review of the Mayfair tote. The Clay looks more appealing than i'd thought...the greenish undertones are kinda pretty and goes well with the Kamo!
> 
> Do correct me if im wrong, but it seems like their totes all have this zipper lip thing? Including the metros etc, which I absolutely agree, makes it more tedious to get things in and out of the bag using one hand...sadly I live in a dense urban and humid area, so i always zip my bags for all kinda of reasons lol. Good thing is that there are several exterior pockets for me to retrieve stuff easily!
> 
> Am looking forward to the Begonia mayfair tote! Reckon it looks smart enough to be carried to the office and meetings, and the extra strap wouldn't hurt!




Yes, this is the same lip as on the Metros. The Bedford bags never had it until recently. 

Begonia will be awesome...if I like this like I think I will, I will also get Blackberry. Purple is my #1 weakness.


----------



## biribiri

makn808 said:


> For planning purposes [emoji3] I asked mzw for some info on future releases. Here is what I got -
> 
> 
> 
> Moonstone is a color made exclusively for wholesale retailers  it will be coming out in the Mayfair Tote and the Hyde.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn will contain several shapes including : Nikki, Small Nikki, Chelsea Tote, Chelsea Weekend, Pippa, Lizzy, Kate, Marlena, Marlena Fringe, and our Quilted Oxford Metro Totes.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackberry will include : Mayfair Tote, Mini Mayfair Tote, Paige, and Hayley.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Dawn and Blackberry will be out in August.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding out the hw colors for dawn and blackberry, as well as dimensions for the mini Mayfair tote.




Thanks for sharing! The mini Mayfair tote sounds adorable [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Reba

Funny...the Hunter looked like an olivey green in pics, and Clay looked taupey.  Now, you say Clay is olivey...Hunter must be a true Hunter? (even though pics don't seem to look that way). Oh geez..order a bag and see what you get...good thing they're all pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Funny...the Hunter looked like an olivey green in pics, and Clay looked taupey.  Now, you say Clay is olivey...Hunter must be a true Hunter? (even though pics don't seem to look that way). Oh geez..order a bag and see what you get...good thing they're all pretty!




Yeah, I read somewhere that Clay had green undertones...but this bag is more green than taupe. It's not undertones...it's the color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah, I read somewhere that Clay had green undertones...but this bag is more green than taupe. It's not undertones...it's the color.




Well, as long as you like!  I have a feeling that will be one of those colors that goes with everything..any season. I don't think you will regret that one.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags - Glad you like the clay Mayfair. The color is really lovely in person and the tassel looks great with it. Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well, as long as you like!  I have a feeling that will be one of those colors that goes with everything..any season. I don't think you will regret that one.




Yes, exactly. This will be good anytime of year, and is the perfect shade so as to not show dirt of any sort. It's different from my typical dark colors, but still dark enough that I won't worry about it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> Thanks for sharing! The mini Mayfair tote sounds adorable [emoji5]&#65039;




Agreed...how cute will that be!


----------



## makn808

Luv, great review and pics! Clay looks like a very seasonless neutral.


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> My everyday stuff inside.
> View attachment 3058861
> 
> 
> My phone - see how big the pockets are. This is an iphone 4s.
> 
> View attachment 3058862
> 
> 
> This is one of my flat pouches - about 7 or 8 inches long. I can stand it up in one of the pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3058863




Luvall, just wondering - does the tote fit A4 files with room to spare? Checked the dimensions on mzw and the height seems to be a bit tight. TIA!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, this is the same lip as on the Metros. The Bedford bags never had it until recently.
> 
> Begonia will be awesome...if I like this like I think I will, I will also get Blackberry. Purple is my #1 weakness.




Do you think this crazy lip thing is if you pull it straight up out of bag top it gives you an almost bag extension....like if you wanted to carry a light sweater on top of your things, you could pull this section up and out and have extra pouff room then you could still zip?  I don't know why..but it's nagging at my brain.


----------



## Reba

Up late..or early..with migraine..checked out early access on Nordies. Debated that Mayfair Tote in Begonia. Love the size, color...but little things bother me...especially when I have a migraine.  That damn zipper opening was making me angry (want to get a pair of fabric shears and cut that piece out, and I don't own it yet) so I skipped it. Might regret, but I also love the idea of Blackberry, and would like to see what else is coming.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do you think this crazy lip thing is if you pull it straight up out of bag top it gives you an almost bag extension....like if you wanted to carry a light sweater on top of your things, you could pull this section up and out and have extra pouff room then you could still zip?  I don't know why..but it's nagging at my brain.




Yep, that's probably it. It does give you another 2" of height then.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Up late..or early..with migraine..checked out early access on Nordies. Debated that Mayfair Tote in Begonia. Love the size, color...but little things bother me...especially when I have a migraine.  That damn zipper opening was making me angry (want to get a pair of fabric shears and cut that piece out, and I don't own it yet) so I skipped it. Might regret, but I also love the idea of Blackberry, and would like to see what else is coming.




So sorry about your migraine. I had one last Sat - ruined the weekend. Hope you feel better later today. I need 24-48 hrs to fully recover from them.  Does that happen to you? 

Yes...the idea of Blackberry...[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

In daylight. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sticking with light avocado for color descrip


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> In daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059320
> 
> 
> Sticking with light avocado for color descrip




Oh my! This is lovely. Congrats and Enjoy! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> In daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059320
> 
> 
> Sticking with light avocado for color descrip



Love!  And thank you for your review.  I ordered the begonia Mayfair and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So sorry about your migraine. I had one last Sat - ruined the weekend. Hope you feel better later today. I need 24-48 hrs to fully recover from them.  Does that happen to you?
> 
> Yes...the idea of Blackberry...[emoji7][emoji7]




Humid weather is my trigger..sends me into episodes of migraines that usually require steroids to make them stop. It is the worst. My life is soo much better now that this is the only trigger left. On a med that keeps all
others at bay (used to be all the time)...,    Enough of that...the color looks great on daylight too. Love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Love!  And thank you for your review.  I ordered the begonia Mayfair and can't wait to try it out.




Ooh - can't wait to see Begonia!! Exciting!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nordies lists Hyde dimensions as 11.5x9.5x7". 

Smaller than Clara by 1.5" on length. However it's always a crapshoot where they measure length, so I bet this bag holds a lot for its size. A 7" depth is huge. And boy do I love a good satchel.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> In daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059320
> 
> 
> Sticking with light avocado for color descrip


wow this is very pretty and love that color looks so much better than online pics


----------



## Reba

I caved. Ordered the Begonia Mayfair Tote. I blame you LuvAll...making your's look so good.  I have been wanting a colorful tote, but knew a Longchamp would just be a black hole and Chelsea was just ok. So I have to try this; especially while on sale. If I am not thrilled, I will send back. All those pockets..I love organization [emoji7]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I caved. Ordered the Begonia Mayfair Tote. I blame you LuvAll...making your's look so good.  I have been wanting a colorful tote, but knew a Longchamp would just be a black hole and Chelsea was just ok. So I have to try this; especially while on sale. If I am not thrilled, I will send back. All those pockets..I love organization [emoji7]




Yay! So glad you caved! &#128516;&#128540;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yay! So glad you caved! [emoji1][emoji12][emoji1][emoji1]




1 hour 'til Summer Special [emoji16]...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> 1 hour 'til Summer Special [emoji16]...



It's up. Free charm with $150 purchase


----------



## mariposa08

.


----------



## Reba

Oh geez...how lame...I think I am safe.  How about one of those nice leather mushroom tassels?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I caved. Ordered the Begonia Mayfair Tote. I blame you LuvAll...making your's look so good.  I have been wanting a colorful tote, but knew a Longchamp would just be a black hole and Chelsea was just ok. So I have to try this; especially while on sale. If I am not thrilled, I will send back. All those pockets..I love organization [emoji7]




Yay! Begonia is sooo pretty. Congrats. As you said, it can always go back. The organization is pretty awesome. Used it for today's commute and it worked well. Everything I need within easy reach had its place!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh geez...how lame...I think I am safe.  How about one of those nice leather mushroom tassels?




Agree - lame. Their summer specials have been less than exciting this year. Boo. [emoji58]


----------



## Reba

Here are some pics of the interior of my City Tote. It has a lipped zipper track..but, it is made from lining material; which initially I thought was odd, but it is very flexible and not obtrusive. It also seems much thinner than what is on the new styles. 2nd pic shows how when it collapses into bag, it doesn't interfere with access to those pockets. That will probably be a deal breaker. Those pockets and organization are what I love!


----------



## Daquiri

Not thrilled with this weekend's deal but I wonder if it will end up coordinating with a future release.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> In daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059320
> 
> 
> Sticking with light avocado for color descrip




It's very handsome.  Love how the logo is subdued.


----------



## justwatchin

Daquiri said:


> Not thrilled with this weekend's deal but I wonder if it will end up coordinating with a future release.



Maybe the purple on the charm will be the blackberry color?


----------



## Reba

Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...


Good to know. What color is dawn; a blue?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...



The print sounds pretty!


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...


I asked and Ash (the grey color on Pinterest) is due out in July. Wonder what other colors are coming in July or if Ash is it?


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Good to know. What color is dawn; a blue?




Yes..almost Navy, but not quite is what she said...


----------



## ame

Hm. So a dark blue but not really navy?


----------



## Pirula

ame said:


> Hm. So a dark blue but not really navy?




Well who knows.  I'm guessing the blue of a twilight sky.  Which could be really beautiful.  I don't need it, but beautiful.


----------



## ame

Pirula said:


> Well who knows.  I'm guessing the blue of a twilight sky.  Which could be really beautiful.  I don't need it, but beautiful.



Well I've been literally holding out for Navy in lizzy or paige for god knows how long now so if it's not actually a nice navy/prussian blue, I am bailing on the brand or looking for a preowned navy paige or lizzy.


----------



## Pirula

ame said:


> Well I've been literally holding out for Navy in lizzy or paige for god knows how long now so if it's not actually a nice navy/prussian blue, I am bailing on the brand or looking for a preowned navy paige or lizzy.




Yeah, I don't blame you.  You'd think Navy would be a standing available color, like black.  But apparently not.  I found the most gorgeous Navy Bea on eBay.  They're out there for sure.  At least Dawn comes out soon.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...



Thanks so much for calling Reba!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> Well who knows.  I'm guessing the blue of a twilight sky.  Which could be really beautiful.  I don't need it, but beautiful.




Agree. Sounds awesome.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...




Thanks for calling! Very exciting colors to come! I am a jewel tone girl!


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Maybe the purple on the charm will be the blackberry color?




Was also wondering that...would be very pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Here are some pics of the interior of my City Tote. It has a lipped zipper track..but, it is made from lining material; which initially I thought was odd, but it is very flexible and not obtrusive. It also seems much thinner than what is on the new styles. 2nd pic shows how when it collapses into bag, it doesn't interfere with access to those pockets. That will probably be a deal breaker. Those pockets and organization are what I love!
> 
> View attachment 3059425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059426




The lip did not annoy me today as I had feared...but time will tell. I had all critical items for quick access in the outside pockets though. I will say that it annoys me much more with Astor because Astor only has the two small pockets outside.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I asked and Ash (the grey color on Pinterest) is due out in July. Wonder what other colors are coming in July or if Ash is it?




I think Ash may be the only color for Jane this season...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think Ash may be the only color for Jane this season...




What is Ash...dark gray?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> What is Ash...dark gray?




Looks like another medium gray...they have done a lot of those lately...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Looks like another medium gray...they have done a lot of those lately...




Maybe Holiday Collection they will have a fab Jane.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yay! Begonia is sooo pretty. Congrats. As you said, it can always go back. The organization is pretty awesome. Used it for today's commute and it worked well. Everything I need within easy reach had its place!



Is it really 2 pounds like Nordstrom states?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Is it really 2 pounds like Nordstrom states?




It does not feel like it at all. Feels like Jane weight to me - at most. One thing I like alot is that it doesn't have a ton of heavy hardware.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Maybe Holiday Collection they will have a fab Jane.




Maybe! I can always dream!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> It does not feel like it at all. Feels like Jane weight to me - at most. One thing I like alot is that it doesn't have a ton of heavy hardware.



Thanks!


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Is it really 2 pounds like Nordstrom states?



I went to check Mayfair out at nordies. Begonia is stunning, a deep rich color. Moonstone is a smidge lighter in color than I thought it would be, but still very nice. I asked the SA how much she thought it weighed and her guess was just shy of 2#. Hmm.

I didn't get either one... Gonna wait to see blackberry and the jewel tones in the fall. &#127810;&#127809;


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I went to check Mayfair out at nordies. Begonia is stunning, a deep rich color. Moonstone is a smidge lighter in color than I thought it would be, but still very nice. I asked the SA how much she thought it weighed and her guess was just shy of 2#. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get either one... Gonna wait to see blackberry and the jewel tones in the fall. [emoji262][emoji260]




Thanks for the info!! Excited for the idea of Blackberry, but Begonia and Moonstone are quite tempting.


----------



## LuvAllBags

There are several Ruby Jane Totes on the bay...people must not be liking the style. I like mine. I probably like the color more than the style, but the style is ok too. The extra organization is nice, especially if you carry a tablet or e-reader around.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> There are several Ruby Jane Totes on the bay...people must not be liking the style. I like mine. I probably like the color more than the style, but the style is ok too. The extra organization is nice, especially if you carry a tablet or e-reader around.




Of all your MZ totes...what is your fave?  Maybe the sellers of the Jane want to upgrade to the newer styles being offered..one in one out mentality. A new Begonia for an old Ruby?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Of all your MZ totes...what is your fave?  Maybe the sellers of the Jane want to upgrade to the newer styles being offered..one in one out mentality. A new Begonia for an old Ruby?




Of all my MZ bags in total, my fave is Jane, probably my Currant Jane. Currant was a phenomenal color. Close second is Plum Frankie.

Of the tote styles, I am liking Mayfair much more than any of their other totes. It is a medium sized tote with all the great pockets of their other styles...finally.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Of all my MZ bags in total, my fave is Jane, probably my Currant Jane. Currant was a phenomenal color. Close second is Plum Frankie.
> 
> Of the tote styles, I am liking Mayfair much more than any of their other totes. It is a medium sized tote with all the great pockets of their other styles...finally.




Currant..I agree...was so pretty. Waited too long. [emoji22]


----------



## auri

Hi Luvall,
Your Mayfair tote is so nice! I wasn't thinking about that style until now. Can you tell me if the bottom of the bag has any structure? I'm looking for a good sized tote that will slouch or squish down so it isn't too wide when not full.
Thanks!!


----------



## Morisa

Anyone know if any MZW items are part of the nordstrom anniversary sale?


----------



## mariposa08

Morisa said:


> Anyone know if any MZW items are part of the nordstrom anniversary sale?



These three are


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Currant..I agree...was so pretty. Waited too long. [emoji22]



I also agree, my Currant Jane is a favorite.  The other day I was doing the seasonal handbag consolidation.  A bit late.  You know, moving the darker ones up to the shelves and bring down the more summery ones.  It made me sad to put that gorgeous Currant color "up".    Made me look forward to Autumn!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> There are several Ruby Jane Totes on the bay...people must not be liking the style. I like mine. I probably like the color more than the style, but the style is ok too. The extra organization is nice, especially if you carry a tablet or e-reader around.


I noticed the Jane totes on eBay and am tempted.  I have been using my coal one for the last month and Love it. I don't usually repeat styles but I find the layout works really well for me, all of the pockets that MZ provides plus the open center compartment for things I want easy access to. I have a currant Jane as well which I love but use it fall / winter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I noticed the Jane totes on eBay and am tempted.  I have been using my coal one for the last month and Love it. I don't usually repeat styles but I find the layout works really well for me, all of the pockets that MZ provides plus the open center compartment for things I want easy access to. I have a currant Jane as well which I love but use it fall / winter.




I can vouch for the Ruby color...very pretty. I am glad I chose it. Ruby is a good name for it because it is a deep color - not too bright.


----------



## LuvAllBags

auri said:


> Hi Luvall,
> 
> Your Mayfair tote is so nice! I wasn't thinking about that style until now. Can you tell me if the bottom of the bag has any structure? I'm looking for a good sized tote that will slouch or squish down so it isn't too wide when not full.
> 
> Thanks!!




Thanks! There is a piece of thin plastic or something in there to give it a little structure, but it gives...when I carry it, the bottom definitely squishes in, which I prefer too. 

So far I find this bag to have a great combo of structure and flexibility. It stands up on its own when set down, which I love. But it does not stick way out when I carry it, which I also appreciate.


----------



## dcooney4

I went to look at the Mayfair today and loved the color. I ended up passing because the round straps dug into my sore shoulder. I might regret it later down the road but at the moment I only want flat straps on my shoulder.


----------



## Morisa

mariposa08 said:


> These three are



Thank you for the intel!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

does anyone know how the Chelsea Tote compares in size to the Longchamp large Le Pliage tote is it bigger/smaller..anyone own both of these 2 bags Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> I went to look at the Mayfair today and loved the color. I ended up passing because the round straps dug into my sore shoulder. I might regret it later down the road but at the moment I only want flat straps on my shoulder.



I have the same problem *dcooney4* - no rolled or round straps for my bad shoulder either!


----------



## dcooney4

nyshopaholic said:


> I have the same problem *dcooney4* - no rolled or round straps for my bad shoulder either!



I have baby Jane's but I have not used them much lately. In winter with a jacket they are fine on my shoulder or they are fine handheld, but mayfair was a bit to big for me to want to use hand held. It was a stunning color though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried Mayfair again today and to dinner tonight. I really like it. It was probably too big for dinner but I didn't have time to change bags. I will know for sure once I carry it for a few weeks, but so far it seems like a perfect work bag.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Carried Mayfair again today and to dinner tonight. I really like it. It was probably too big for dinner but I didn't have time to change bags. I will know for sure once I carry it for a few weeks, but so far it seems like a perfect work bag.



Is the zipper flap bothering you at all?  That seems to be a concern I've heard from others that have looked at it in person.   I'm hoping I love it because I love the size, color, and the pockets.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Is the zipper flap bothering you at all?  That seems to be a concern I've heard from others that have looked at it in person.   I'm hoping I love it because I love the size, color, and the pockets.




Yes, my one concern too. And, I am a person who would zip the center section ( I would try to leave open; but then would have to zip it..issues...). Does it look bad when zipped, and function clumsily?..,,..aren't you glad you ordered it first?...all these pesky ??'s [emoji37]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yes, my one concern too. And, I am a person who would zip the center section ( I would try to leave open; but then would have to zip it..issues...). Does it look bad when zipped, and function clumsily?



Yeah I always have my bags zipped so leaving it open is not an option that will work for me. Mine is set to be delivered Wednesday-- wish it was sooner.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Is the zipper flap bothering you at all?  That seems to be a concern I've heard from others that have looked at it in person.   I'm hoping I love it because I love the size, color, and the pockets.




It is not, but I do not zip my bag closed most of the time. It tucks inside and lays flat. Accessing the inside pockets is not annoying because I placed all my frequent access items, like sunglasses, phone, etc, in outside pockets. 

If you will zip/unzip alot, this flap may annoy the heck out of you. I am the opposite - I'd be fine with a snap closure. 

I don't like the flap at all on the Astor - super annoying. But it's not a deal breaker on this style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

For the record, I will say I think the flap is dumb and unattractive to boot...not sure what they are thinking sometimes. This is a really great bag otherwise - frankly the perfect tote for me. A tote style with all these pockets is my bag heaven!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes, my one concern too. And, I am a person who would zip the center section ( I would try to leave open; but then would have to zip it..issues...). Does it look bad when zipped, and function clumsily?..,,..aren't you glad you ordered it first?...all these pesky ??'s [emoji37]




Always happy to answer questions! [emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> It is not, but I do not zip my bag closed most of the time. It tucks inside and lays flat. Accessing the inside pockets is not annoying because I placed all my frequent access items, like sunglasses, phone, etc, in outside pockets.
> 
> If you will zip/unzip alot, this flap may annoy the heck out of you. I am the opposite - I'd be fine with a snap closure.
> 
> I don't like the flap at all on the Astor - super annoying. But it's not a deal breaker on this style.



Thanks for the quick response.  I guess we'll see next week if the flap is a deal breaker.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Always happy to answer questions! [emoji253][emoji8]




Ok, [emoji15], then...does it have a top snap closure in addition to goofy zip closure?  And, to be even more annoying...can we see a pic, at your convenience of course, of the top of your beautiful avocado-like beauty zipped up? [emoji8]


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Ok, [emoji15], then...does it have a top snap closure in addition to goofy zip closure?  And, to be even more annoying...can we see a pic, at your convenience of course, of the top of your beautiful avocado-like beauty zipped up? [emoji8]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I love TPF!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ok, [emoji15], then...does it have a top snap closure in addition to goofy zip closure?  And, to be even more annoying...can we see a pic, at your convenience of course, of the top of your beautiful avocado-like beauty zipped up? [emoji8]




Haha! No top snap, unfortunately. I will take some top pics today.


----------



## Beth24

So I ordered the Hyde in moonbeam from the Nordstrom sale and I'm sorry to report that the suede looked cheap and was actually worn off the snaps over the pockets already. On the bag part the suede looked rough and uneven. The shape was cute though. A mini version of the Mayfair. I hope it was just my bag and not a problem with all of them.


----------



## Pirula

Beth24 said:


> So I ordered the Hyde in moonbeam from the Nordstrom sale and I'm sorry to report that the suede looked cheap and was actually worn off the snaps over the pockets already. On the bag part the suede looked rough and uneven. The shape was cute though. A mini version of the Mayfair. I hope it was just my bag and not a problem with all of them.




Wow that is so disappointing.  I'm sorry this happened, but thank you for sharing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> So I ordered the Hyde in moonbeam from the Nordstrom sale and I'm sorry to report that the suede looked cheap and was actually worn off the snaps over the pockets already. On the bag part the suede looked rough and uneven. The shape was cute though. A mini version of the Mayfair. I hope it was just my bag and not a problem with all of them.




Ugh! Sorry to hear that. I sold my Mayfair Satchel, but I have to say the suede on that was nice. It did not have suede snap covers though...they were leather. Suede snap covers sound like a bad idea. They are touched constantly. They will wear down and get very dirty, especially in light blue. This thought turns me off of this style, at least in this color.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> So I ordered the Hyde in moonbeam from the Nordstrom sale and I'm sorry to report that the suede looked cheap and was actually worn off the snaps over the pockets already. On the bag part the suede looked rough and uneven. The shape was cute though. A mini version of the Mayfair. I hope it was just my bag and not a problem with all of them.




Sorry Beth, send it back...  Hopefully it was just a bad one. I have heard that sometimes the specials on the Anniversary Sale are not the best of the designers' efforts...maybe it is true. Maybe they tend to send along things to the Sale that didn't quite work out as well as they thought they were going to, or they cheapen the quality knowing it's for the Sale. Frustrating. Maybe the adage..if it seems to good to be true, it probably is..holds true.


----------



## Reba

Not trying to be negative. But, Beth isn't happy with her Hyde, we have our issue with crazy zipper design on otherwise perfect Mayfair tote, and the third pre-season special is Bianca, which is great, but I have a feeling they are probably trying to clear out because they are discontinuing. Oh well.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Not trying to be negative. But, Beth isn't happy with her Hyde, we have our issue with crazy zipper design on otherwise perfect Mayfair tote, and the third pre-season special is Bianca, which is great, but I have a feeling they are probably trying to clear out because they are discontinuing. Oh well.



I agree &#128542; I'm not as excited about Mayfair as I was which makes me sad because without the weird zipper it would have probably been great. Wish they would stop changing things.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sorry Beth, send it back...  Hopefully it was just a bad one. I have heard that sometimes the specials on the Anniversary Sale are not the best of the designers' efforts...maybe it is true. Maybe they tend to send along things to the Sale that didn't quite work out as well as they thought they were going to, or they cheapen the quality knowing it's for the Sale. Frustrating. Maybe the adage..if it seems to good to be true, it probably is..holds true.




Good point. It is interesting that brand new styles are on sale before the season even begins. It would make sense that they are less than top notch ideas.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Not trying to be negative. But, Beth isn't happy with her Hyde, we have our issue with crazy zipper design on otherwise perfect Mayfair tote, and the third pre-season special is Bianca, which is great, but I have a feeling they are probably trying to clear out because they are discontinuing. Oh well.




MZ is selling the Mayfair on its web site too...and it's coming in more colors...and this flap is also on the Astor styles. I don't think they see it as a design flaw. Maybe it has some benefit in their eyes that we just don't get?


----------



## Daquiri

Beth24 - Sorry to hear about the Hyde not working out. The color looks nice online so I hope other styles in the color work out. 

Re Mayfair, etc. - I don't think I would mind the closure on the Mayfair since it's the same one used on all the Metros and I love my black lacquer Metro. If I didn't have to reign in my budget and if my closet would expand as needed, I would be allover the clay Mayfair and the small Nikki. But, I have seen and tried the bags in person and that's very different than looking at pics online.  I would probably be more hesitant if I hadn't seen in person.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I agree [emoji20] I'm not as excited about Mayfair as I was which makes me sad because without the weird zipper it would have probably been great. Wish they would stop changing things.




Agree...completely understand that companies need to evolve their products. What I'm missing is why they are evolving from styles that appeared to be wildly popular and sold out quickly - at full price. Remember those days? They introduced a few collections per season - much fewer than they do now. They had fewer bag styles and they had a clear brand "look." 

I remember people clamoring for certain colors/styles and they disappeared from their site in a matter of days after launch. While I don't love all the Mansur Gavriel madness and lack of product availability, I think there is something to be said for a tightly edited product line with a very specific sense of brand and style. I feel like they are starting to wander. Just my two cents for the day!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree...completely understand that companies need to evolve their products. What I'm missing is why they are evolving from styles that appeared to be wildly popular and sold out quickly - at full price. Remember those days? They introduced a few collections per season - much fewer than they do now. They had fewer bag styles and they had a clear brand "look."
> 
> I remember people clamoring for certain colors/styles and they disappeared from their site in a matter of days after launch. While I don't love all the Mansur Gavriel madness and lack of product availability, I think there is something to be said for a tightly edited product line with a very specific sense of brand and style. I feel like they are starting to wander. Just my two cents for the day!


There are a couple of little things they could do with their more classic silhouettes such as adding side pockets to Jane tote, removable crossbody to Jane, etc. that add more functionality without alienating fans of their original designs. I also think as business women, they have to be aware that people lose interest if they don't keep fresh designs coming and they will always aim to attract new customers. As beautiful as their bags are, there are many people who do not like them (especially the ones with all the pockets) as they equate them with baby bags, which annoys me to no end. I understand why some of their later styles are more "sleek".


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> There are a couple of little things they could do with their more classic silhouettes such as adding side pockets to Jane tote, removable crossbody to Jane, etc. that add more functionality without alienating fans of their original designs. I also think as business women, they have to be aware that people lose interest if they don't keep fresh designs coming and they will always aim to attract new customers. As beautiful as their bags are, there are many people who do not like them (especially the ones with all the pockets) as they equate them with baby bags, which annoys me to no end. I understand why some of their later styles are more "sleek".




Great points. Brands most certainly do need to evolve in order to survive and gain new customers.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Good point. It is interesting that brand new styles are on sale before the season even begins. It would make sense that they are less than top notch ideas.




We could have told them that.  All of us.


----------



## makn808

Daquiri said:


> Beth24 - Sorry to hear about the Hyde not working out. The color looks nice online so I hope other styles in the color work out.
> 
> Re Mayfair, etc. - I don't think I would mind the closure on the Mayfair since it's the same one used on all the Metros and I love my black lacquer Metro. If I didn't have to reign in my budget and if my closet would expand as needed, I would be allover the clay Mayfair and the small Nikki. But, I have seen and tried the bags in person and that's very different than looking at pics online.  I would probably be more hesitant if I hadn't seen in person.



What are your thoughts on little Nikki since you saw her irl? That's another style I'm very curious about.


----------



## mariposa08

Daquiri said:


> Beth24 - Sorry to hear about the Hyde not working out. The color looks nice online so I hope other styles in the color work out.
> 
> Re Mayfair, etc. - I don't think I would mind the closure on the Mayfair since it's the same one used on all the Metros and I love my black lacquer Metro. If I didn't have to reign in my budget and if my closet would expand as needed, I would be allover the clay Mayfair and the small Nikki. But, I have seen and tried the bags in person and that's very different than looking at pics online.  I would probably be more hesitant if I hadn't seen in person.



That's a good point about the metro zip and the mayfair zip.  I LOVE my metros and use one almost daily as a second bag.


----------



## Daquiri

makn808 said:


> What are your thoughts on little Nikki since you saw her irl? That's another style I'm very curious about.


Small Nikki is really a perfect medium size bag and as typical MZ Wallace, very sharp.  Love the concept of the customizable strap options. I think this is the one design detail that will be copied. There is something about the flexibility this bag offers that is really unique.  

The leather used is a bit thinner / more pliable than what is used for the straps on Eliza but it's very nice leather. And there is lots of it between the removable handles, shoulder strap, belting and misc. trim. Even with the extra hardware, the bag is not heavy. Also appreciate that the front pocket is pleated as that allows for more capacity without any obvious creases / bulges. I think LuvAllBags posted pics of the large Nikki a while back. 

The one drawback IMO is that they used black lining in the bag. A bit disappointed at that but for me would not be a deal breaker.  I had to choose between the small Astor and small Nikki and went with the Astor. Wish I could justify both.


----------



## Pirula

Daquiri said:


> Small Nikki is really a perfect medium size bag and as typical MZ Wallace, very sharp.  Love the concept of the customizable strap options. I think this is the one design detail that will be copied. There is something about the flexibility this bag offers that is really unique.
> 
> The leather used is a bit thinner / more pliable than what is used for the straps on Eliza but it's very nice leather. And there is lots of it between the removable handles, shoulder strap, belting and misc. trim. Even with the extra hardware, the bag is not heavy. Also appreciate that the front pocket is pleated as that allows for more capacity without any obvious creases / bulges. I think LuvAllBags posted pics of the large Nikki a while back.
> 
> The one drawback IMO is that they used black lining in the bag. A bit disappointed at that but for me would not be a deal breaker.  I had to choose between the small Astor and small Nikki and went with the Astor. Wish I could justify both.




I'd be interested in the Nikki if it came in a great color.


----------



## makn808

Daquiri said:


> Small Nikki is really a perfect medium size bag and as typical MZ Wallace, very sharp.  Love the concept of the customizable strap options. I think this is the one design detail that will be copied. There is something about the flexibility this bag offers that is really unique.
> 
> The leather used is a bit thinner / more pliable than what is used for the straps on Eliza but it's very nice leather. And there is lots of it between the removable handles, shoulder strap, belting and misc. trim. Even with the extra hardware, the bag is not heavy. Also appreciate that the front pocket is pleated as that allows for more capacity without any obvious creases / bulges. I think LuvAllBags posted pics of the large Nikki a while back.
> 
> The one drawback IMO is that they used black lining in the bag. A bit disappointed at that but for me would not be a deal breaker.  I had to choose between the small Astor and small Nikki and went with the Astor. Wish I could justify both.



Daiquiri, thank you so much for your thoughts. I love your details. I love that they used the pleated pocket in the front too.

I'm looking forward to seeing small Nikki in dawn. With silver hw, dawn Nikki could be stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here are the requested pics of zipped Mayfair.


----------



## LuvAllBags

And for fun...Mayfair with Butterfly Large Ines. They are a great match. I appreciate how their colors blend and match from
season to season, whether purposeful or not.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Daiquiri, thank you so much for your thoughts. I love your details. I love that they used the pleated pocket in the front too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing small Nikki in dawn. With silver hw, dawn Nikki could be stunning.




Agree - Small Nikki could be so great in Dawn!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Small Nikki is really a perfect medium size bag and as typical MZ Wallace, very sharp.  Love the concept of the customizable strap options. I think this is the one design detail that will be copied. There is something about the flexibility this bag offers that is really unique.
> 
> The leather used is a bit thinner / more pliable than what is used for the straps on Eliza but it's very nice leather. And there is lots of it between the removable handles, shoulder strap, belting and misc. trim. Even with the extra hardware, the bag is not heavy. Also appreciate that the front pocket is pleated as that allows for more capacity without any obvious creases / bulges. I think LuvAllBags posted pics of the large Nikki a while back.
> 
> The one drawback IMO is that they used black lining in the bag. A bit disappointed at that but for me would not be a deal breaker.  I had to choose between the small Astor and small Nikki and went with the Astor. Wish I could justify both.




Thanks for the detailed review. I noticed the leather straps on Mayfair are thinner and more pliable than Jane. They seem more like Chelsea. The leather quality is soft and smooth. So far they are comfortable, and I carried my computer on Friday. No discomfort. 

I do love the convertibility of the Nikki styles. I may take another look at Small Nikki when new colors are released.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are the requested pics of zipped Mayfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061810
> View attachment 3061811
> View attachment 3061812
> View attachment 3061813




Thank you LuvAll!  You are the best. I guess I will wait and see how it works for me. But, your pics helped me visualize for now. You are the best handbag guru ever! [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are the requested pics of zipped Mayfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061810
> View attachment 3061811
> View attachment 3061812
> View attachment 3061813



Thank you. In pic 3 with zipper closed but down in the bag how does it feel to open/close it. That's how I think I would use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you. In pic 3 with zipper closed but down in the bag how does it feel to open/close it. That's how I think I would use.




It's not bad. Much will depend on how smoothly your zipper glides. Mine is a little catchy.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It's not bad. Much will depend on how smoothly your zipper glides. Mine is a little catchy.




Oh great...or should I say, oh grate...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Gorgeous new Plum Hayley on the bay...not my auction. Unclear whether it includes cross-body strap.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> And for fun...Mayfair with Butterfly Large Ines. They are a great match. I appreciate how their colors blend and match from
> season to season, whether purposeful or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061821




Yup, that butterfly print is gorgeous, beautiful pairing, with the tassel too, thank you!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> There are several Ruby Jane Totes on the bay...people must not be liking the style. I like mine. I probably like the color more than the style, but the style is ok too. The extra organization is nice, especially if you carry a tablet or e-reader around.




I like that back section/pocket for a tablet and papers, personally, so I've been missing that function in other bags, but I still don't use Jane Tote much mostly because no crossbody strap, which in my case just means long shoulder strap. Still makes me happy just to look at it though


----------



## estrie

ame said:


> Well I've been literally holding out for Navy in lizzy or paige for god knows how long now so if it's not actually a nice navy/prussian blue, I am bailing on the brand or looking for a preowned navy paige or lizzy.




I know two people in total agreement with you! Navy Paige is definitely a special thing.



Pirula said:


> Yeah, I don't blame you.  You'd think Navy would be a standing available color, like black.  But apparently not.  I found the most gorgeous Navy Bea on eBay.  They're out there for sure.  At least Dawn comes out soon.




I hear you about Navy. At least different greys are coming out constantly.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Here are some pics of the interior of my City Tote. It has a lipped zipper track..but, it is made from lining material; which initially I thought was odd, but it is very flexible and not obtrusive. It also seems much thinner than what is on the new styles. 2nd pic shows how when it collapses into bag, it doesn't interfere with access to those pockets. That will probably be a deal breaker. Those pockets and organization are what I love!
> 
> View attachment 3059425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059426




I'm totally distracted by your nails here, love it!!!!


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> It's up. Free charm with $150 purchase




Shoot, I confess that because I absolutely love the charm colors, my immediate reaction was: ooh, excuse to buy the hunter green small sutton, except it's not on the site anymore, whoops. Then my eyes opened to Clay, which I think is a better neutral, and then I remembered I'm moving soon and charms are the last thing i need to be collecting! But shiny...


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> For planning purposes [emoji3] I asked mzw for some info on future releases. Here is what I got -
> 
> 
> 
> Moonstone is a color made exclusively for wholesale retailers  it will be coming out in the Mayfair Tote and the Hyde.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn will contain several shapes including : Nikki, Small Nikki, Chelsea Tote, Chelsea Weekend, Pippa, Lizzy, Kate, Marlena, Marlena Fringe, and our Quilted Oxford Metro Totes.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackberry will include : Mayfair Tote, Mini Mayfair Tote, Paige, and Hayley.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Dawn and Blackberry will be out in August.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding out the hw colors for dawn and blackberry, as well as dimensions for the mini Mayfair tote.




If Blackberry is a darker purple with silver hardware, the Paige will be mine with no hesitation.

Thank you for getting this!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Called and asked about Small Sutton. Yes on Dawn in August.   Then later in late October..a jewel colored print, a jade and some other jewel tones. Holiday a black laquer. [emoji41]...we get our sneaky Intel again...




Brilliant, although I don't really understand what any of those names mean... Heh. Do most people interpret Jewel colors to be fairly saturated and bright? Like the emerald and ruby of Jewels the ballet? All in all exciting, though. Small Sutton is simply on my list, in love.


----------



## estrie

biribiri said:


> Just heard back from MZ:
> 
> The following will be released in Dawn Bedford -
> 
> Nikki, Small Nikki, Lizzy, Chelsea, Chelsea weekend, Kate, Marlena, and Pippa.
> 
> 
> Really excited to see Small Nikki and Pippa in this shade!




Ah, Dawn Nikki's, but not Charli's, or Paige. But seems like silver hardware? I'm definitely looking forward to seeing all these reported bags and colors in people's pictures!!!


----------



## estrie

renza said:


> Has anyone tried washing (or spot cleaning) their Metro bags or the cosmetic bags in the same quilted fabric? My orange cosmetic bag is looking pretty dirty, or perhaps it's color transfer on the edges of it, and I'm wondering the best way to clean it.




I have slightly more than spot cleaned with dish soap. Took care of the transfer from black leather no problem. By now I need to toss the whole thing in the wash, though. Papaya, Small Sutton.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Brilliant, although I don't really understand what any of those names mean... Heh. Do most people interpret Jewel colors to be fairly saturated and bright? Like the emerald and ruby of Jewels the ballet? All in all exciting, though. Small Sutton is simply on my list, in love.




I think Jewel colors are usually thought to be like jade, magenta, royal purple, sapphire blue...I too am enjoying my Papaya Sutton this Summer.    You aren't moving from Boston area are you?


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I'm totally distracted by your nails here, love it!!!!




Fourth of July fun! [emoji631]. And, what happens when you go for a mani with your 17-year old [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> If Blackberry is a darker purple with silver hardware, the Paige will be mine with no hesitation.
> 
> Thank you for getting this!




Yes....something in Blackberry will be mine! Paige sounds awesome in this color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy Sunday everyone! Hope it's a great day...finally not raining here...but rain is supposed to return tomorrow. It's not been a terrific summer so far, weather-wise. 

Every Sunday I decide on my bag for the week, as I typically don't have time to change it during the week. Sticking with Mayfair Tote this week to continue to evaluate it. I carried my work computer in it on Friday, and it fit well. Didn't find it to be too heavy with computer either.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> I have baby Jane's but I have not used them much lately. In winter with a jacket they are fine on my shoulder or they are fine handheld, but mayfair was a bit to big for me to want to use hand held. It was a stunning color though.



I really appreciate your observation. I find I cannot get a Baby Jane over my shoulder in the winter when I am wearing my puffy coats, so it's only spring or fall BJ wearing for me, since the rolled handles bother my shoulder when I am wearing just a t-shirt.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Daquiri said:


> Small Nikki is really a perfect medium size bag and as typical MZ Wallace, very sharp.  Love the concept of the customizable strap options. I think this is the one design detail that will be copied. There is something about the flexibility this bag offers that is really unique.
> 
> The leather used is a bit thinner / more pliable than what is used for the straps on Eliza but it's very nice leather. And there is lots of it between the removable handles, shoulder strap, belting and misc. trim. Even with the extra hardware, the bag is not heavy. Also appreciate that the front pocket is pleated as that allows for more capacity without any obvious creases / bulges. I think LuvAllBags posted pics of the large Nikki a while back.
> 
> The one drawback IMO is that they used black lining in the bag. A bit disappointed at that but for me would not be a deal breaker.  I had to choose between the small Astor and small Nikki and went with the Astor. Wish I could justify both.



 for this amazingly thorough review! I was going to just order the Small Nikki online this weekend to take advantage of the free charm offer, but now I will definitely go and see this in store to make sure it is 100% for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Non-MZW question for your opinions...I am looking for a good leather bag...probably satchel style...fairly simple, little to no hardware. Don't want black. What color(s) do you suggest? I am thinking maybe gray or a rich brown. My wardrobe is primarily dark neutrals...lots of black.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Non-MZW question for your opinions...I am looking for a good leather bag...probably satchel style...fairly simple, little to no hardware. Don't want black. What color(s) do you suggest? I am thinking maybe gray or a rich brown. My wardrobe is primarily dark neutrals...lots of black.




Love Cabernet leathers headed into Fall...also...unrelated...thought of you...you love your purples...have you seen Tumi's new Aubergine....so pretty.


----------



## Reba

This Elliott Lucca is a clearance item on Nordstrom. Probably too small for your needs LuvAll, but I love this color [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Love Cabernet leathers headed into Fall...also...unrelated...thought of you...you love your purples...have you seen Tumi's new Aubergine....so pretty.




Thank you for the suggestion...cabernet would be a great option for my wardrobe. I have not seen Tumi's Aubergine...off to check it out! Thanks for the tip! 



Reba said:


> This Elliott Lucca is a clearance item on Nordstrom. Probably too small for your needs LuvAll, but I love this color [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3062511




This is a beautiful color - I will have to look at this one. EL does some great leathers. Thanks!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you for the suggestion...cabernet would be a great option for my wardrobe. I have not seen Tumi's Aubergine...off to check it out! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful color - I will have to look at this one. EL does some great leathers. Thanks!!




OMG...worlds have collided..have been debating this EL bag in Cabernet...such a good Sale...love the layout too..looking around Internet (there are EL vids showing bag)...    I see the worlds collide on Ebags...they have it in..Orchid leather [emoji15][emoji16][emoji7]...not on Sale though....too bad it's too hot to be outside...I wouldn't be inside surfing!


----------



## Daquiri

That's a beautiful Elliot Lucca bag. You can't go wrong with grey or brown and cabernet leather sounds delicious...sorry but I'm not much help deciding between colors.


----------



## Daquiri

Thanks, I really do like the bag. I haven't used my Astor yet and I am close to talking myself into the Nikki .  It's good to see the bags IRL when possible. It definitely helps me to decide. Sometimes I'm convinced I love a bag and when I see in person it doesn't live up to my expectations or just doesn't work on me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Non-MZW question for your opinions...I am looking for a good leather bag...probably satchel style...fairly simple, little to no hardware. Don't want black. What color(s) do you suggest? I am thinking maybe gray or a rich brown. My wardrobe is primarily dark neutrals...lots of black.



Besides black bags, I really like a good neutral brown like cognac/camel/chestnut color. Although this is not a satchel just wanted to show mainly the color, I've been eyeing this bag from Longchamp. i really like the color and style and it has minimal hardware


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> Besides black bags, I really like a good neutral brown like cognac/camel/chestnut color. Although this is not a satchel just wanted to show mainly the color, I've been eyeing this bag from Longchamp. i really like the color and style and it has minimal hardware




LC's veau foulonne leather in cognac is really beautiful! A friend owns a cognac backpack in that leather and it's wonderfully light. 

MZW wise [emoji16], I've just received my Navy Coco and Royal blue Isa. The latter is really lovely--would work great as a weekend brunch/tea clutch/handbag. It's sharp and the envelope style goes well with most outfits.

The Coco is smaller than I'd expected (which was good because I was rather worried it would look too much like a school satchel haha) and great as an everyday bag, which also means I can happily use the leather shoulder handle. The deep navy is so refreshing and formal enough for work, and the manageable size really makes me look forward to the Dawn Leather version! Am thinking of getting the Jerry tassel in black with silver hardware to pair with some of the MZ bags, but find it rather pricey for a bag charm...


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Besides black bags, I really like a good neutral brown like cognac/camel/chestnut color. Although this is not a satchel just wanted to show mainly the color, I've been eyeing this bag from Longchamp. i really like the color and style and it has minimal hardware




Great suggestion! I am a huge Longchamp fan. I have been thinking a great brown like this could be the right color. Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> LC's veau foulonne leather in cognac is really beautiful! A friend owns a cognac backpack in that leather and it's wonderfully light.
> 
> MZW wise [emoji16], I've just received my Navy Coco and Royal blue Isa. The latter is really lovely--would work great as a weekend brunch/tea clutch/handbag. It's sharp and the envelope style goes well with most outfits.
> 
> The Coco is smaller than I'd expected (which was good because I was rather worried it would look too much like a school satchel haha) and great as an everyday bag, which also means I can happily use the leather shoulder handle. The deep navy is so refreshing and formal enough for work, and the manageable size really makes me look forward to the Dawn Leather version! Am thinking of getting the Jerry tassel in black with silver hardware to pair with some of the MZ bags, but find it rather pricey for a bag charm...




So glad you like them! I thought that was such a lovely navy. The Jerry Tassel looks terrific...but pricey for sure.


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> So glad you like them! I thought that was such a lovely navy. The Jerry Tassel looks terrific...but pricey for sure.



I bit the bullet and went ahead...ordered the Kamo Mushroom charm as well. couldn't resist something so cute and in that cheery tribal print + I really mustn't buy another bag for now. Shall sit tight until August!


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> I bit the bullet and went ahead...ordered the Kamo Mushroom charm as well. couldn't resist something so cute and in that cheery tribal print + I really mustn't buy another bag for now. Shall sit tight until August!




Congrats on the Kamo charm! I love my Kamo tassel. Expensive but versatile.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Does anyone own this bag? I've contemplated for a while now and found the cutest Gucci Key Pouch that matched so I went ahead and ordered them both. I couldn't pass up the price on MZ's website. It was $100 more on Nordstrom (I think it was Nordstrom's website.) I looked at so many I don't remember! lol


----------



## Daquiri

FYI for anyone interested...there is a NWT currant Jane on e-bay.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> FYI for anyone interested...there is a NWT currant Jane on e-bay.




There are a bunch of interesting bags on there right now including some great Beas!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Clay color next to an avocado for comparison


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Clay color next to an avocado for comparison
> 
> View attachment 3064634



Ha! Love it LAB!


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Clay color next to an avocado for comparison
> 
> View attachment 3064634



hahaha this is too cute!!!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Clay color next to an avocado for comparison
> 
> View attachment 3064634



:giggles: LOVE IT!


----------



## Reba

Begonia Mayfair Tote


----------



## Reba

Love the size. The leather on handles is very soft and squishy. Color leans more burgundy than I expected...which is good. Was thinking if too pink maybe not going towards Fall...but this is great for Fall. Love width of bag; not too deep. Only issue is zip. Have loaded.  Most items can fit in outside pockets. Wallet and credit card case in outside big zip. So, could leave main unzipped like LuvAll does..throw in easy grab items. Gloves in Winter maybe big sunglass case now etc.   need to think over.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Begonia Mayfair Tote
> 
> View attachment 3064786


wow so pretty love that color and I really like that is not too pink..


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Begonia Mayfair Tote
> 
> View attachment 3064786




Well that's gorgeous!


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Begonia Mayfair Tote
> 
> View attachment 3064786



Beautiful color!


----------



## Reba

The outside pocket's capacity..the old size market purse fits almost exact.  Negative to those pockets...those manual snaps. Not sure if I would be to OCD and have to re-snap every time I went in and out of a pocket to grab something. My City Tote has magnetic grab snaps. You just grab something, and the snaps re-snap themselves..all neat, tidy and safe.  I know, relax...too old to change now..


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Love the size. The leather on handles is very soft and squishy. Color leans more burgundy than I expected...which is good. Was thinking if too pink maybe not going towards Fall...but this is great for Fall. Love width of bag; not too deep. Only issue is zip. Have loaded.  Most items can fit in outside pockets. Wallet and credit card case in outside big zip. So, could leave main unzipped like LuvAll does..throw in easy grab items. Gloves in Winter maybe big sunglass case now etc.   need to think over.



Love the picture!  Is zipping/unzipping a pain? or is it just the way the flap lays when zipped that is annoying?


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> There are a bunch of interesting bags on there right now including some great Beas!



I just bought a Bea!  The seller hadn't listed it as a Bea though... not sure if that cut down on the competition (I was the only bidder and possibly the only watcher).  

What color is this?


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> I just bought a Bea!  The seller hadn't listed it as a Bea though... not sure if that cut down on the competition (I was the only bidder and possibly the only watcher).
> 
> What color is this?



I think it's storm.


----------



## plumaplomb

It looks like grey or brown... the lining looks to be a rich hot pink? 

...follow up question... they don't fake MZ Wallaces, do they?  I didn't even think to get this authenticated.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> It looks like grey or brown... the lining looks to be a rich hot pink?
> 
> ...follow up question... they don't fake MZ Wallaces, do they?  I didn't even think to get this authenticated.



if the lining is pink then my guess of storm is wrong.  hmm.  I don't think you have to worry about fakes.


----------



## mariposa08

mariposa08 said:


> if the lining is pink then my guess of storm is wrong.  hmm.  I don't think you have to worry about fakes.




Just checked the listing. Looks like it is storm.  Lining is  a dark maroonish color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I think it's storm.




I think so too - storm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Begonia Mayfair Tote
> 
> View attachment 3064786




Love it - gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Love the picture!  Is zipping/unzipping a pain? or is it just the way the flap lays when zipped that is annoying?




It's kinda a pain. Was trying it out...just not natural. So weird that they screwed it up.


----------



## plumaplomb

Oh OK, great!  I was hoping it was grey rather than brown, as I think that would go with more of my clothes.  

My next one has to be a bright color.  I keep getting neutrals.  I really love the purples (plum, currant, etc.) but they seem to be rare and thus in high demand/priced close to if not at list price.  I also liked the indigo that someone posted earlier, but I'm paranoid about it being too light and showing marks.  I am good to my bags but I certainly don't baby them.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it - gorgeous color!!!




Do you re-snap those pockets every time you are in and out of them?  Or do you leave open?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It's kinda a pain. Was trying it out...just not natural. So weird that they screwed it up.



That's disappointing.  Mine should be here today-- will play with it, but if I can't zip/unzip it has to go back because I carry a couple ipads with me regularly when we are out.


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> I just bought a Bea!  The seller hadn't listed it as a Bea though... not sure if that cut down on the competition (I was the only bidder and possibly the only watcher).
> 
> 
> 
> What color is this?




Yay!  It's gorgeous!!!!  You will love Bea.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> That's disappointing.  Mine should be here today-- will play with it, but if I can't zip/unzip it has to go back because I carry a couple ipads with me regularly when we are out.




Color is so perfect. Last year I obsessed about everything in this color family..winter coats etc. I love it...but, the pockets are great, but I think all the snapping and re-snapping might drive me batty..not to mention the disaster zipper. [emoji22]...but the color. Like finding a really handsome guy..with not much else...


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Color is so perfect. Last year I obsessed about everything in this color family..winter coats etc. I love it...but, the pockets are great, but I think all the snapping and re-snapping might drive me batty..not to mention the disaster zipper. [emoji22]...but the color. Like finding a really handsome guy..with not much else...




I empathize.  It's driving me crazy that this color wasn't made in a bag I want.   It's so beautiful.  Maybe give it a ride for a couple of days?


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> I empathize.  It's driving me crazy that this color wasn't made in a bag I want.   It's so beautiful.  Maybe give it a ride for a couple of days?




Put it in the box. Will take it back out with fresh [emoji102] after my migraine passes. Maybe I am being overly critical.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> That's disappointing.  Mine should be here today-- will play with it, but if I can't zip/unzip it has to go back because I carry a couple ipads with me regularly when we are out.




Please let us know what you think. I need a sane person's point of view. Not feeling too well or sane today.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Please let us know what you think. I need a sane person's point of view. Not feeling too well or sane today.



hahahaha I may not be the right person for that.  We are having plumbing issues and dealing with the plumbers and insurance company is driving me bonkers.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Color is so perfect. Last year I obsessed about everything in this color family..winter coats etc. I love it...but, the pockets are great, but I think all the snapping and re-snapping might drive me batty..not to mention the disaster zipper. [emoji22]...but the color. *Like finding a really handsome guy..with not much else...*


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Begonia Mayfair Tote
> 
> View attachment 3064786


Your begonia Mayfair Tote is gorgeous...Enjoy


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do you re-snap those pockets every time you are in and out of them?  Or do you leave open?




Depends on the pocket. Pocket for phone is always open for access. I resnap the rest.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


>




Sometimes worth it [emoji6]


----------



## plumaplomb

Pirula said:


> Yay!  It's gorgeous!!!!  You will love Bea.




Thanks!!  I hope so.  I had wanted her for a long time but kept talking myself out of it bc I have a neutral Jane and I thought it was just too similar.  But I just love the ladylike pleats in this one, and at that price, I couldn't resist!

Now I want a Bianca and I think I am done (for now)!


----------



## mariposa08

Ok I got mine and zipping/unzipping seems impossible with the flap tucked down......... Am I missing something?  The only way I can do it is if I pull the flap up... then when I stuff the flap back down after zipping it it's not all pretty and flush like in the pictures.


----------



## makn808

mariposa08 said:


> Ok I got mine and zipping/unzipping seems impossible with the flap tucked down......... Am I missing something?  The only way I can do it is if I pull the flap up... then when I stuff the flap back down after zipping it it's not all pretty and flush like in the pictures.



I have a LSS medium travel tote with a very similar top zip design and it annoys me. I can't zip/unzip with one hand... Have to hold the end of the bag with the zip pulls and pull in the opposite direction. If it weren't for the cool steampunk print I'd have sold this one a long time ago!

Sorry zippergate is so annoying. I can see how you can pack more in the bag with this type of zipper flap vs a flush top zip, but crimety it is so not user friendly.


----------



## mariposa08

I played with it some more and I think if I want to keep it I will have to keep the flap up all the time..... which isn't nearly has nice looking..... I find the snaps a bit difficult too.  I can't just quickly snap them-- have to really get a good grip on the bag and the snap.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Thanks!!  I hope so.  I had wanted her for a long time but kept talking myself out of it bc I have a neutral Jane and I thought it was just too similar.  But I just love the ladylike pleats in this one, and at that price, I couldn't resist!
> 
> Now I want a Bianca and I think I am done (for now)!




Let us know your thoughts on Bea after you receive. It is a toughie to figure. Love the pleating, love the lady-like style...but, is it a tad too big for such a style?  Would like this style for dinners out, days...without big hauls...seems too lady-like to be a carry-all!


----------



## dcooney4

When I was at Nordies a few days ago they showed them all with the flap up and the zipper worked quite easy that way.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I played with it some more and I think if I want to keep it I will have to keep the flap up all the time..... which isn't nearly has nice looking..... I find the snaps a bit difficult too.  I can't just quickly snap them-- have to really get a good grip on the bag and the snap.




You mean it's not just my migraine brain?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> When I was at Nordies a few days ago they showed them all with the flap up and the zipper worked quite easy that way.




Yes, if you want it up in your armpit..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You mean it's not just my migraine brain?



Are you having more migraines again? I have had one for 4 days now. Just now slowly starting to feel better. Hope you do too.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You mean it's not just my migraine brain?



haha nope.  I'm so disappointed in this bag.  The snaps are a pain-- had it on my shoulder-- unsnapped, tried to snap it back while holding on my shoulder and it took like 4 tries to get it.  I'm pretty sure it's going back.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> When I was at Nordies a few days ago they showed them all with the flap up and the zipper worked quite easy that way.




with the flap up it's fine, but I don't think I like it with the flap up all the time.....


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes, if you want it up in your armpit..



I passed on it , but I love the color.  I bought a different brand bag on sale but that is not working out either.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> with the flap up it's fine, but I don't think I like it with the flap up all the time.....




If you have to debate this long...no matter how good looking..it's probably prudent to send back. Sorry George Clooney of MZ's.


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> If you have to debate this long...no matter how good looking..it's probably prudent to send back. Sorry George Clooney of MZ's.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  Oh but that really is a shame.  Ah well.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  Oh but that really is a shame.  Ah well.




They all have their downfalls...really is a shame.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Are you having more migraines again? I have had one for 4 days now. Just now slowly starting to feel better. Hope you do too.




Thanks dcooney..it's the humidity. My neurologist says not uncommon. Take cover, and get through July and August like I do. Horrific. But good to identify cause.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> If you have to debate this long...no matter how good looking..it's probably prudent to send back. Sorry George Clooney of MZ's.



Bwahaha!

I'm so sorry to hear you ladies are suffering from migraines. I used to get horrific ones too but somehow outgrew them when I turned 40. Fingers crossed y'all find relief very soon.


----------



## mariposa08

OT- but these throws also arrived and they are awesome!  so soft and big!  I bought two and want to buy them all... lol

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebunk-home-bliss-plush-throw/3754234?origin=keywordsearch

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebu...vron-print-throw/4015225?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> If you have to debate this long...no matter how good looking..it's probably prudent to send back. Sorry George Clooney of MZ's.





Yeah it's going back tomorrow.

Here is a mod shot for anyone wondering.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> OT- but these throws also arrived and they are awesome!  so soft and big!  I bought two and want to buy them all... lol
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebunk-home-bliss-plush-throw/3754234?origin=keywordsearch
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebu...vron-print-throw/4015225?origin=keywordsearch




First reaction was buy for daughter going to school..then thoughts race to face mask remnants from her and several friends that I need to go clean up..[emoji13]...maybe will try one for MYSELF. Thanks Mariposa!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah it's going back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a mod shot for anyone wondering.




So sad. [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Bwahaha!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you ladies are suffering from migraines. I used to get horrific ones too but somehow outgrew them when I turned 40. Fingers crossed y'all find relief very soon.




Thank you. Very kind. As only one sufferer to an another can understand. [emoji37]


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah it's going back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a mod shot for anyone wondering.




You know what?  It's actually kind of too big for you as well.  Strike three.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> First reaction was buy for daughter going to school..then thoughts race to face mask remnants from her and several friends that I need to go clean up..[emoji13]...maybe will try one for MYSELF. Thanks Mariposa!



Definitely order one... At $26 you should probably still get her one because it will be a great to have in her dorm room. lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Color is so perfect. Last year I obsessed about everything in this color family..winter coats etc. I love it...but, the pockets are great, but I think all the snapping and re-snapping might drive me batty..not to mention the disaster zipper. [emoji22]...but the color. Like finding a really handsome guy..with not much else...




Haha - good analogy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Ok I got mine and zipping/unzipping seems impossible with the flap tucked down......... Am I missing something?  The only way I can do it is if I pull the flap up... then when I stuff the flap back down after zipping it it's not all pretty and flush like in the pictures.




Isn't it so weird? I love this bag except for this odd feature.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I have a LSS medium travel tote with a very similar top zip design and it annoys me. I can't zip/unzip with one hand... Have to hold the end of the bag with the zip pulls and pull in the opposite direction. If it weren't for the cool steampunk print I'd have sold this one a long time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry zippergate is so annoying. I can see how you can pack more in the bag with this type of zipper flap vs a flush top zip, but crimety it is so not user friendly.




Zippergate!! Bahahaha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> OT- but these throws also arrived and they are awesome!  so soft and big!  I bought two and want to buy them all... lol
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebunk-home-bliss-plush-throw/3754234?origin=keywordsearch
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebu...vron-print-throw/4015225?origin=keywordsearch




These look fantastic!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So sad. [emoji24][emoji23]




The flap ruins it.


----------



## plumaplomb

mariposa08 said:


> OT- but these throws also arrived and they are awesome!  so soft and big!  I bought two and want to buy them all... lol
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebunk-home-bliss-plush-throw/3754234?origin=keywordsearch
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kennebu...vron-print-throw/4015225?origin=keywordsearch



I ordered one of these, too!  What color did you get?  I settled on pale blue but I really loved the vanilla and dark blue as well.  I hope they wash well and don't pill!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thanks dcooney..it's the humidity. My neurologist says not uncommon. Take cover, and get through July and August like I do. Horrific. But good to identify cause.



I think you are correct on the humidity.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Bwahaha!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you ladies are suffering from migraines. I used to get horrific ones too but somehow outgrew them when I turned 40. Fingers crossed y'all find relief very soon.



Thank you! Looking at bags is a great distraction.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> I ordered one of these, too!  What color did you get?  I settled on pale blue but I really loved the vanilla and dark blue as well.  I hope they wash well and don't pill!



I got the blue chevron and the leopard. I think I'm going to give my neighbor the chevron and then order another for myself.  I hope they wash well too.  They are sooo soft and wonderful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I got the blue chevron and the leopard. I think I'm going to give my neighbor the chevron and then order another for myself.  I hope they wash well too.  They are sooo soft and wonderful.




Nice! Love both of those.


----------



## deelight

plumaplomb said:


> It looks like grey or brown... the lining looks to be a rich hot pink?
> 
> ...follow up question... they don't fake MZ Wallaces, do they?  I didn't even think to get this authenticated.



I was almost ready to bid on this and had the seller add more pics. It is storm and has that cranberry lining (burgundy ish) . I fell asleep and only had 15 minutes to think about it and missed it!  If you end up not liking it, please contact me   I think I worked about 2 hours with the seller trying to get more info and urging her to post more pictures! If it is in great shape but you just don't like the color, let me know. I think is gray with a brown undertone.  Let us know (let ME know)!  I am thinking about a bronze luster Bea but it is a bit more expensive-however I do love luster and bronze (as opposed to brown) so I might consider it. I also would really love a black Bea but hard to find in the 100 dollar range!    Congrats-but PM me here or let me now how it works out. I was very curious myself!


----------



## Reba

It is killing me. I would buy any one of their classic styles in the Begonia Bedford fabric. It is so beautiful. I really dislike every style they made it in. Does anyone think there might be a beautiful Begonia classic style Summer Special?  Yeah..I know..dream on...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It is killing me. I would buy any one of their classic styles in the Begonia Bedford fabric. It is so beautiful. I really dislike every style they made it in. Does anyone think there might be a beautiful Begonia classic style Summer Special?  Yeah..I know..dream on...




I've lost faith they are going to do anything great this summer. I want a begonia Kate but know that will never happen.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I've generally lost faith that we'll see a lot more classic styles, period. They'll be sprinkled in, but not the focus. We're down to one Jane per season...that tells me a lot. The Autumn before last (otherwise known as the season of amazing colors), I think there were at least three Janes - Moss, Berry, Currant. Maybe more. Same for Kate.

Oh well! 

I have decided to continue adding to my classic Black collection one at a time in case they ever discontinue some of these styles. Just snagged a Belle on the bay. I find Belle heavy but the size is a good one between Jane and an overnight bag.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I've lost faith they are going to do anything great this summer. I want a begonia Kate but know that will never happen.




Have you heard any feedback on the Sienna?  Yes...grasping at Begonia straws...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Have you heard any feedback on the Sienna?  Yes...grasping at Begonia straws...




I've heard good things about both hobo styles from friends who prefer hobos. They especially like the triple strap option.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I've generally lost faith that we'll see a lot more classic styles, period. They'll be sprinkled in, but not the focus. We're down to one Jane per season...that tells me a lot. The Autumn before last (otherwise known as the season of amazing colors), I think there were at least three Janes - Moss, Berry, Currant. Maybe more. Same for Kate.
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> I have decided to continue adding to my classic Black collection one at a time in case they ever discontinue some of these styles. Just snagged a Belle on the bay. I find Belle heavy but the size is a good one between Jane and an overnight bag.



I have a black Belle and it has sat in my closet for a year, but I recently I took it out and it's now become my weekend bag when we go shopping or out to lunch as a family. I love that it can hold a ton, but I can also take most everything out and it's nice and light.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I have a black Belle and it has sat in my closet for a year, but I recently I took it out and it's now become my weekend bag when we go shopping or out to lunch as a family. I love that it can hold a ton, but I can also take most everything out and it's nice and light.




I will give it a whirl. The good news is it's a very re-sellable bag if I don't like it.
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Have you heard any feedback on the Sienna?  Yes...grasping at Begonia straws...



I've seen a couple pics of it from store visits.  It's fairly big-- as tall as Chelsea, but narrow.  It looks good on the shoulder in begonia, but it's definitely not classic mzw pretty with only one pocket and no pleating.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Have you heard any feedback on the Sienna?  Yes...grasping at Begonia straws...




Wondering if you might like Capri? Good size and multi strap options...like a pocket upgrade on Small Sutton.


----------



## mariposa08

berry vs begonia


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wondering if you might like Capri? Good size and multi strap options...like a pocket upgrade on Small Sutton.




Measurements seem so close to Lizzy..have been enjoying little bit bigger bags lately. Which is why I really wanted Mayfair to workout. Small Sutton is bigger than Lizzy, and then my City Tote much bigger...but kinda enjoying the extra space. Don't really like the shape of Sienna too much though, would only use on the longer leather strap..looks pretty on the MZ model that way...but she's very thin and almost 6' tall


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wondering if you might like Capri? Good size and multi strap options...like a pocket upgrade on Small Sutton.




Just reviewed their measurements..maybe you are right. Capri is bigger, slightly than Lizzy, and closer to Sutton. Maybe I just need to [emoji8] this color goodbye?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Measurements seem so close to Lizzy..have been enjoying little bit bigger bags lately. Which is why I really wanted Mayfair to workout. Small Sutton is bigger than Lizzy, and then my City Tote much bigger...but kinda enjoying the extra space. Don't really like the shape of Sienna too much though, would only use on the longer leather strap..looks pretty on the MZ model that way...but she's very thin and almost 6' tall




Hmmm...maybe you need a Baby Jane, Hayley or Jane in your life. Can you do the double shoulder straps? I believe there is a gorgeous Baby Jane in Ruby on ebay right now. If you are thinking even bigger, I adore Jane, as you know, and there is a Currant Jane on there now too. There are also a few Olivias on there, which is Hayley with an older style shoulder strap...which I prefer. I like my Olivia a lot. Not my auctions!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> berry vs begonia




Ooh - pretty close...I think I need to let Begonia go. I have a Berry Jane and just love it. That's enough.


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> berry vs begonia







LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh - pretty close...I think I need to let Begonia go. I have a Berry Jane and just love it. That's enough.




They really are close.  I'd be happy with one or the other.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hmmm...maybe you need a Baby Jane, Hayley or Jane in your life. Can you do the double shoulder straps? I believe there is a gorgeous Baby Jane in Ruby on ebay right now. If you are thinking even bigger, I adore Jane, as you know, and there is a Currant Jane on there now too. There are also a few Olivias on there, which is Hayley with an older style shoulder strap...which I prefer. I like my Olivia a lot. Not my auctions!




Just loved this color. Sent back this morning. Will take some time and see what they have coming next. Don't "need" just "wanted", so it can wait.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Just loved this color. Sent back this morning. Will take some time and see what they have coming next. Don't "need" just "wanted", so it can wait.



Just dropped mine off at the post office too.


----------



## plumaplomb

deelight said:


> I was almost ready to bid on this and had the seller add more pics. It is storm and has that cranberry lining (burgundy ish) . I fell asleep and only had 15 minutes to think about it and missed it!  If you end up not liking it, please contact me   I think I worked about 2 hours with the seller trying to get more info and urging her to post more pictures! If it is in great shape but you just don't like the color, let me know. I think is gray with a brown undertone.  Let us know (let ME know)!  I am thinking about a bronze luster Bea but it is a bit more expensive-however I do love luster and bronze (as opposed to brown) so I might consider it. I also would really love a black Bea but hard to find in the 100 dollar range!    Congrats-but PM me here or let me now how it works out. I was very curious myself!



I was wondering why the seller added more pictures!!  Haha.  I have missed auctions before -- I know how you feel.  I'll let you know how I like it.  Bronze luster would be beautiful, too.  I think anything under $200 for a basically new MZW is a great deal.  I could not pass this up for $100 shipped though...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just loved this color. Sent back this morning. Will take some time and see what they have coming next. Don't "need" just "wanted", so it can wait.




I'm sure something else will come up.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm sure something else will come up.




You sound like my overly practical husband..."don't worry dear, they'll make more."  [emoji57]


----------



## deelight

plumaplomb said:


> I was wondering why the seller added more pictures!!  Haha.  I have missed auctions before -- I know how you feel.  I'll let you know how I like it.  Bronze luster would be beautiful, too.  I think anything under $200 for a basically new MZW is a great deal.  I could not pass this up for $100 shipped though...



Decided on the bronze luster Bea, though more expensive, still under 200.  Black would have been a great choice for that bag, but if I want one in the future it will be around eventually.  If I don't like my bronze, and you don't like your storm-we can work out the details   I should not have tried to be practical but I did and missed it! Ah well-you enjoy it!  I really do hope you like it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NWT Bordeaux Frankie on the bay...not my auction. Great starting price for a wonderful bag! I will never let go of my Frankies.


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> I was wondering why the seller added more pictures!!  Haha.  I have missed auctions before -- I know how you feel.  I'll let you know how I like it.  Bronze luster would be beautiful, too.  I think anything under $200 for a basically new MZW is a great deal.  I could not pass this up for $100 shipped though...





deelight said:


> Decided on the bronze luster Bea, though more expensive, still under 200.  Black would have been a great choice for that bag, but if I want one in the future it will be around eventually.  If I don't like my bronze, and you don't like your storm-we can work out the details   I should not have tried to be practical but I did and missed it! Ah well-you enjoy it!  I really do hope you like it.




Well ladies, you did well!  I was actually watching both of those.  I think they're beautiful.  I'm so glad someone from here got them and I hope you both love them.  There was no chance for me as I've been riding the Hermes free shipping/price decrease band wagon and gotten hopelessly lost.  Now I'm on Ban Island.  :banned:


----------



## deelight

Pirula said:


> Well ladies, you did well!  I was actually watching both of those.  I think they're beautiful.  I'm so glad someone from here got them and I hope you both love them.  There was no chance for me as I've been riding the Hermes free shipping/price decrease band wagon and gotten hopelessly lost.  Now I'm on Ban Island.  :banned:



Luckily, I've never been lost on that bandwagon!  I should have banned myself but I didn't!  My Bea was not from an auction-the only one I saw had a rip-I got mine from a private party.  Thank you!   Enjoy the Hermes and hope you are voted off the island soon!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

excited for today's summer special. The only thing im interested on is the classic black bedford I need a black MZ


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> NWT Bordeaux Frankie on the bay...not my auction. Great starting price for a wonderful bag! I will never let go of my Frankies.




God that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  What is the size like compared to Jane?  How about weight?  Does anyone have a modeling pic?


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> God that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  What is the size like compared to Jane?  How about weight?  Does anyone have a modeling pic?




Don't have, but was told it is quite heavy due to all the added hardware...might be worth it if your shoulders can handle though.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> God that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  What is the size like compared to Jane?  How about weight?  Does anyone have a modeling pic?



Love frankie. I think I have some pics too. Let me see what I have.


----------



## mariposa08

ok I don't have as many comparison shots as I thought, but will take some.

Here is a Frankie with a Hayley 

I do have a pic of a Francis (same as Frankie, but with the lock pocket) and a Jane plus baby Jane on the end.


----------



## mariposa08

Pic of bordeaux Frankie.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

oh man i love the redwood color..red is my fav 2nd color after a classic black bag


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> oh man i love the redwood color..red is my fav 2nd color after a classic black bag



just saw it too! it looks really good paired with navy clothes - as seen on the model obviously haha - and the silver hardware sets it off nicely.


----------



## mariposa08

Wish they had done some classic styles.


----------



## mariposa08

Here is a mod pic of Frankie.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Wish they had done some classic styles.


I agree..the only bag I like in there is the small Nikki


----------



## justwatchin

Wish they had some special prices too&#128530;


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> Wish they had some special prices too&#128530;



Yeah pay full price for some leather bags (which may be nice, but not why I buy mzw) and some new styles. No thank you.


----------



## Daquiri

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah pay full price for some leather bags (which may be nice, but not why I buy mzw) and some new styles. No thank you.


I think these are really nice.  Was hoping for a deal this week, rather than a new release.


----------



## auri

The redwood color looks divine.  It's like a red lipstick I wish I could wear.  Not too excited about the styles offered though.  Maybe they will roll out redwood in other styles later?  I'm really looking forward to blackberry though.  It's taking me a lot of will power recently!  Just have to wait...


----------



## biribiri

I think small Charli in redwood looks really good. Definitely a color worth considering especially if you have a ton of blue in your wardrobe. Hoping for other styles to be released too...they are really pushing the new bag styles right in our faces eh


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> I think small Charli in redwood looks really good. Definitely a color worth considering especially if you have a ton of blue in your wardrobe. Hoping for other styles to be released too...they are really pushing the new bag styles right in our faces eh


also I dont like the top zip opening in Charli and Nikki this is the main thing preventing me from getting the small Nikki. i really wish it had a standard normal top zip closure


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> also I dont like the top zip opening in Charli and Nikki this is the main thing preventing me from getting the small Nikki. i really wish it had a standard normal top zip closure



Is it the same zip flap like on mayfair and astor?  It's hard for me to tell in their pictures.


----------



## biribiri

mariposa08 said:


> Is it the same zip flap like on mayfair and astor?  It's hard for me to tell in their pictures.




Looks like it...


----------



## mariposa08

biribiri said:


> Looks like it...



ugh that's not good.  That is the #1 reason mayfair did not work for me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Is it the same zip flap like on mayfair and astor?  It's hard for me to tell in their pictures.


not sure if its the same never seen the bag IRL but I dont like that access material they added to the top zip closure and i certainly don't like the open corners of the top of the bag


----------



## mariposa08

I did not even notice that before.  It definitely looks like it's the same on this bag. wow.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

very disappointing bc i love everything else about the small Nikki (size, design, look, straps) if this bag had normal top closure it would had been mine in both Redwood and Black.


----------



## biribiri

sigh, the color is beautiful. would totally sway if they release a Redwood Emilie though. what's wrong with having a normal zip top closure and getting to your stuffs easily, especially when you're on the go? i guess i can still live with it if the zipper glides very, very smoothly...


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> God that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  What is the size like compared to Jane?  How about weight?  Does anyone have a modeling pic?




I love my Frankies - love, love. I have pics in the pics thread, I think. 

Heavier than Jane but holds more. Extra zippers add weight. It is worth it, IMO, and I can't do heavy bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Here is a mod pic of Frankie.




[emoji7]. Such a terrific bag...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hello Lover!!! I am the sole fan of this one, I guess...maybe because I have been lusting after a Mansur Gavriel...I actually like this better due to the perf design, slider on the drawstring and the outside pocket. Also like the strap/handle options. I have been waiting for the right red...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Hello Lover!!! I am the sole fan of this one, I guess...maybe because I have been lusting after a Mansur Gavriel...I actually like this better due to the perf design, slider on the drawstring and the outside pocket. Also like the strap/handle options. I have been waiting for the right red...[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3066736


it is very pretty in that color not sure how i feel about the drawstring closure tho


----------



## plumaplomb

mariposa08 said:


> Pic of bordeaux Frankie.  Gorgeous bag!



SWOOOOOOON!  I love it!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I did not even notice that before.  It definitely looks like it's the same on this bag. wow.




What is wrong with them?  Did they try their own samples?  Ugh.. Almost like they're trying to put themselves out of business. Crazy. ...abandoning styles customers are clamoring for...and adding nonsense that isn't functional...when their whole philosophy is function for the everyday woman


----------



## Pirula

This doesn't bode well for blackberry.  But we'll see if we get some classic designs in it.  Lucky for me I'm all set on red handbags.  This redwood is quite gorgeous though.  I'm glad to see they've not moved at all away from creating rich, beautiful colors.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> What is wrong with them?  Did they try their own samples?  Ugh.. Almost like they're trying to put themselves out of business. Crazy. ...abandoning styles customers are clamoring for...and adding nonsense that isn't functional...when their whole philosophy is function for the everyday woman



At least we know what to expect from that zip top and I know I don't need to try any of those styles. Everyone in the facebook group feels the same way btw. All very unhappy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> At least we know what to expect from that zip top and I know I don't need to try any of those styles. Everyone in the facebook group feels the same way btw. All very unhappy.




Hmmm...maybe they'll listen if the complaints match those of their whole customer base.


----------



## Daquiri

mariposa08 said:


> At least we know what to expect from that zip top and I know I don't need to try any of those styles. Everyone in the facebook group feels the same way btw. All very unhappy.



Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.

I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?




I was thinking about Hunter but I just got a Belle and only use Paige on weekends...I will get a Paige if it makes it to sale.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?




I love the Clay color, but although it is darker, I have two Kingsport Gray bags, which is similar. And another brand bag in an almost identical shade too. Hunter is pretty, but I have to really stop and think about it because I sold my Olive bag earlier this year. I loved the color, but for some reason it was my least used shade.


----------



## mariposa08

Daquiri said:


> Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?




I'm not getting anything, but I do think hunter is really pretty and I've heard good things about stone.  Stone Kate is already sold out and stone Belle is low stock so I think they are selling at least in the classic shapes.


----------



## Pirula

Daquiri said:


> Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?




Nope, none here.  But not because they're not lovely, just don't fill any holes for me.  Nor inspire me in a "Holes be damned!" way like a begonia or blackberry Bea or Hayley would.  [emoji16]


----------



## Pirula

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not getting anything, but I do think hunter is really pretty and I've heard good things about stone.  Stone Kate is already sold out and stone Belle is low stock so I think they are selling at least in the classic shapes.




You'd think they'd take the hint.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not getting anything, but I do think hunter is really pretty and I've heard good things about stone.  Stone Kate is already sold out and stone Belle is low stock so I think they are selling at least in the classic shapes.




Wow, didn't realize Stone Kate is already gone!


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...[emoji15]...my bag carrying shoulder hurts. Uh oh. Have to switch bags for tomorrow. Hoping this is not a permanent issue with Mayfair Tote. I have been carrying a few heavy things this week. But, I often carry fairly heavy stuff and never have a problem with Jane.


----------



## Pirula

Oh no....


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...[emoji15]...my bag carrying shoulder hurts. Uh oh. Have to switch bags for tomorrow. Hoping this is not a permanent issue with Mayfair Tote. I have been carrying a few heavy things this week. But, I often carry fairly heavy stuff and never have a problem with Jane.




If they make a pretty Jane this Fall...I should try.


----------



## justwatchin

Daquiri said:


> Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?



I bought the small Sutton in Hunter and would like the Clay. Wish they would make it in the Magnet color like the tote.


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> I bought the small Sutton in Hunter and would like the Clay. Wish they would make it in the Magnet color like the tote.




Can you post a pic of the green when you have a chance. It photographs so different on every website. Glad you are enjoying a new color Sutton!


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Hopefully if the new styles don't sell well they will adapt, especially if they get a lot of the same feedback from their customers.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is planning on adding any of the Hunter, Clay or Stone classics to their collections?




I'm thinking of adding the Stone Lizzy and possibly Hunter Paige. Probably will wait until these go to sale - if they do - as I've over extended my budget from the summer sale lol


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Can you post a pic of the green when you have a chance. It photographs so different on every website. Glad you are enjoying a new color Sutton!


Here you go:


----------



## Daquiri

Yes, I really like both Clay and Hunter colors but don't tend to gravitate towards greens so Hunter is probably out for me.  The Small Sutton is adorable in the Hunter. I wish that style worked for me. 

I know I am in the minority here but I want to see the new Redwood bags in person. I have to see the color (this is something I do for fun like window shopping). I will most likely not pick up the small Nikki as I have too many bags to rotate at the moment and am still obsessing over a couple on e-Bay. 

As much as I really do like some of their new bags, like many of you I miss seeing the Jane in fun colors and in Clay would be stunning.


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Here you go:




Thank you! I think this darker green is probably more versatile than the lighter olive green I owned. Very pretty. Are you finding the color versatile?


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Here you go:




Pretty! Love the color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Yes, I really like both Clay and Hunter colors but don't tend to gravitate towards greens so Hunter is probably out for me.  The Small Sutton is adorable in the Hunter. I wish that style worked for me.
> 
> I know I am in the minority here but I want to see the new Redwood bags in person. I have to see the color (this is something I do for fun like window shopping). I will most likely not pick up the small Nikki as I have too many bags to rotate at the moment and am still obsessing over a couple on e-Bay.
> 
> As much as I really do like some of their new bags, like many of you I miss seeing the Jane in fun colors and in Clay would be stunning.




OMG - Clay and Redwood Janes...would be amazing. If only.


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> Here you go:



This is really pretty!


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Thank you! I think this darker green is probably more versatile than the lighter olive green I owned. Very pretty. Are you finding the color versatile?


Yes definitely. It's such a pretty green and very wearable.


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Pretty! Love the color!



Thank you!


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> This is really pretty!



I agree; thanks!


----------



## biribiri

noticed that MZW posted new items for sale - never knew that the Pippa came in Cosmic bedford - and now i'm severely tempted into procuring the Royal Lizzy. was set on buying it some weeks back but it was OOS by the time i'd made up my mind so i went for the Isa instead. doesn't make economic sense to have two bags of the exact same color (apart from fail-safes like black, navy). darn!


----------



## Reba

This is on their website under..3 strap silhouettes feature..pic of upcoming Dawn color?


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> This is on their website under..3 strap silhouettes feature..pic of upcoming Dawn color?
> 
> View attachment 3068353



That is a great color&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dcooney4

Dug out my metallic bags for another thread but thought I wore share them here as they are still great bags and in great shape. Charcoal baby Jane and gunmetal Lizzy.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Dug out my metallic bags for another thread but thought I wore share them here as they are still great bags and in great shape. Charcoal baby Jane and gunmetal Lizzy.



Really really love these. I think something like this is coming this fall but can't remember the specifics.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> This is on their website under..3 strap silhouettes feature..pic of upcoming Dawn color?
> 
> View attachment 3068353



Great catch. Very pretty color too


----------



## Reba

Every season there seems to be more designers adding to the "nylon" bag category. Tory Burch has had some...but this season seems to have added quite a bit. Competition. A few years ago they didn't have much competition. I think this is to blame for all the cost cutting in design. [emoji22]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Every season there seems to be more designers adding to the "nylon" bag category. Tory Burch has had some...but this season seems to have added quite a bit. Competition. A few years ago they didn't have much competition. I think this is to blame for all the cost cutting in design. [emoji22]



That is why I am holding on to the ones I have.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This is on their website under..3 strap silhouettes feature..pic of upcoming Dawn color?
> 
> View attachment 3068353




Yes, looks like it could be...lovely color. I really like it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Dug out my metallic bags for another thread but thought I wore share them here as they are still great bags and in great shape. Charcoal baby Jane and gunmetal Lizzy.




So pretty! And look like brand new!


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> noticed that MZW posted new items for sale - never knew that the Pippa came in Cosmic bedford - and now i'm severely tempted into procuring the Royal Lizzy. was set on buying it some weeks back but it was OOS by the time i'd made up my mind so i went for the Isa instead. doesn't make economic sense to have two bags of the exact same color (apart from fail-safes like black, navy). darn!




Yeah...wonder if they processed a bunch of returns or just cleaned out a back room! I am somewhat intrigued by Vermillion Daisy now that it's back....but final sale...don't think I can do it. I just love the color. A good bright red comes in handy once in a while! 

Anyone who thought you might want to try Daisy - vermillion and aquamarine available - good price too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> That is why I am holding on to the ones I have.




Me too - holding on tight to my old favorites.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Took this for another thread but thought you might like to see MZ Kamo Tassel working overtime!


----------



## Reba

Nice..guess it's earning it's keep after all!


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Took this for another thread but thought you might like to see MZ Kamo Tassel working overtime!
> 
> View attachment 3068488




That really is so pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nice..guess it's earning it's keep after all!




Thanks! Yes, it will make the rounds all summer.



Pirula said:


> That really is so pretty.




Thank you!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! Yes, it will make the rounds all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Did Summer Shop disappear?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Dug out my metallic bags for another thread but thought I wore share them here as they are still great bags and in great shape. Charcoal baby Jane and gunmetal Lizzy.




Pretty dcooney..love your Baby Jane collection; especially your Navy/Ocean..make sure you wear that beauty this Summer...such a pretty Summer bag.


----------



## Reba

My non-MZ bag using today. This bag is my nylon bag that is much like the color of their current Clay color. Goes with everything.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Took this for another thread but thought you might like to see MZ Kamo Tassel working overtime!
> 
> View attachment 3068488




Hey LuvAllBags: I saw your pic in the other thread, but I can't remember if I commented.  It's fabulous! It's like the tassel was made for this Quadri. The best of both worlds. [emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> My non-MZ bag using today. This bag is my nylon bag that is much like the color of their current Clay color. Goes with everything.
> View attachment 3068672




Cute bag, Reba. That color looks like a great neutral. And, it looks like you won't be missing your MZW pockets today either. [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Cute bag, Reba. That color looks like a great neutral. And, it looks like you won't be missing your MZW pockets today either. [emoji6]




Nope..[emoji4]


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Took this for another thread but thought you might like to see MZ Kamo Tassel working overtime!
> 
> View attachment 3068488



I love everything about this--that bag, the color, the tassel! [emoji7]



dcooney4 said:


> Dug out my metallic bags for another thread but thought I wore share them here as they are still great bags and in great shape. Charcoal baby Jane and gunmetal Lizzy.



All very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My non-MZ bag using today. This bag is my nylon bag that is much like the color of their current Clay color. Goes with everything.
> View attachment 3068672




Very cute...love all the pockets, of course!


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> I love everything about this--that bag, the color, the tassel! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> All very pretty!




Thanks! This is my other big brand love...Longchamp. Their bags are the only ones I have found with leather lightweight enough for me to carry comfortably. This is my large Quadri Satchel in Clay, which is a taupey gray. I adore the color - so versatile. 

Ok...back to MZ! Lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hey LuvAllBags: I saw your pic in the other thread, but I can't remember if I commented.  It's fabulous! It's like the tassel was made for this Quadri. The best of both worlds. [emoji4]




Thank you, Minne! I feel like some of the LCs need something to dress them up.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> So pretty! And look like brand new!



Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Luvallbags- Your long champ looks fantastic with the tassel .
Reba -The bag is adorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

More on this later...Redwood Rome is stunning. My fave MZ red by far. Can't wait to see this color in Bedford.


----------



## Daquiri

Great bags everyone posted today. Love the metalics and the neutral with the chunky leather tassel. 

LuvAllBags - was at the MZ store yesterday to see Redwood in person. The color is spectacular and the Rome in that color is stunning!!


----------



## BethL

On the MZW site there is a feature re: bags with 3 straps and there is a Nikki in a dark blue. Wonder if that is the Dawn color?


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> On the MZW site there is a feature re: bags with 3 straps and there is a Nikki in a dark blue. Wonder if that is the Dawn color?




Yes, must be!  Pretty color.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Well I've been literally holding out for Navy in lizzy or paige for god knows how long now so if it's not actually a nice navy/prussian blue, I am bailing on the brand or looking for a preowned navy paige or lizzy.




Hope you have seen this post of the Dawn color..this should look pretty on a Lizzy for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Did Summer Shop disappear?




Looks like...maybe sold out? There are a few products still available if you Shop All, but not much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's an amazing Plum Kate on the bay...same plum as my Frankie. Gorgeous and rare. Not my auction!


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Hope you have seen this post of the Dawn color..this should look pretty on a Lizzy for you!



I saw a post about it on FB in a group, and I also saw this post...I am VERY excited.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I saw a post about it on FB in a group, and I also saw this post...I am VERY excited.




Oh good...I knew you were at the end of your waiting rope...hope it works out for you!  If you get it, post a pic here so we can see!


----------



## LuvAllBags

A gorgeous Currant Kate on the bay...not my auction. So many amazing rare Kates lately!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Redwood Rome. Very difficult color to capture accurately. Best described as dark red...can't decide if blue or brown undertones...depends on the light. I will take more in the morning light. 

I have had several MZ leather bags and sold them all, primarily due to style reasons. Only one I regretted selling was black leather Rome. I will hang onto this one. Only the one pocket, so I have to use pouch system inside to stay organized. Good use for MZ pouches.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> A gorgeous Currant Kate on the bay...not my auction. So many amazing rare Kates lately!



Someone should grab that one! I love my currant Kate.  I have three bags in currant now--- none directly from mzw because I did not realize what a gorgeous color it was until it was too late.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Redwood Rome. Very difficult color to capture accurately. Best described as dark red...can't decide if blue or brown undertones...depends on the light. I will take more in the morning light.
> 
> I have had several MZ leather bags and sold them all, primarily due to style reasons. Only one I regretted selling was black leather Rome. I will hang onto this one. Only the one pocket, so I have to use pouch system inside to stay organized. Good use for MZ pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071243
> View attachment 3071244
> View attachment 3071245



LOVE how gorgeous it is!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Redwood Rome. Very difficult color to capture accurately. Best described as dark red...can't decide if blue or brown undertones...depends on the light. I will take more in the morning light.
> 
> I have had several MZ leather bags and sold them all, primarily due to style reasons. Only one I regretted selling was black leather Rome. I will hang onto this one. Only the one pocket, so I have to use pouch system inside to stay organized. Good use for MZ pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071243
> View attachment 3071244
> View attachment 3071245




So glad for you...it is very pretty. Can tell by your enthusiasm it is true love [emoji7]. Enjoy. It is a beauty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Someone should grab that one! I love my currant Kate.  I have three bags in currant now--- none directly from mzw because I did not realize what a gorgeous color it was until it was too late.




Wow - three! Awesome! It must be love. I do adore my Currant Jane...great, great color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> LOVE how gorgeous it is!!



Thank you!!





Reba said:


> So glad for you...it is very pretty. Can tell by your enthusiasm it is true love [emoji7]. Enjoy. It is a beauty.




Thank you! I do love it - have been waiting for the right red leather bag. On the flip side...am worried about my Clay Mayfair. I love it but when I stopped carrying it, my shoulder stopped hurting. [emoji17]


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you! I do love it - have been waiting for the right red leather bag. On the flip side...am worried about my Clay Mayfair. I love it but when I stopped carrying it, my shoulder stopped hurting. [emoji17]



LuvAllBags - Your Rome is gorgeous! That redwood leather is stunning IRL. 

I hear you about the Mayfair...I have a couple of leather bags that I absolutely love and rarely use because they are too heavy and give me the worst back pain.


----------



## mothbeast

LuvAllBags said:


> Redwood Rome. Very difficult color to capture accurately. Best described as dark red...can't decide if blue or brown undertones...depends on the light. I will take more in the morning light.
> 
> I have had several MZ leather bags and sold them all, primarily due to style reasons. Only one I regretted selling was black leather Rome. I will hang onto this one. Only the one pocket, so I have to use pouch system inside to stay organized. Good use for MZ pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071243
> View attachment 3071244
> View attachment 3071245



That's gorgeous. Does the leather have a smell?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do love it - have been waiting for the right red leather bag. On the flip side...am worried about my Clay Mayfair. I love it but when I stopped carrying it, my shoulder stopped hurting. [emoji17]




Oh no..Mayfair..first zipper-gate now causing shoulder pain! [emoji35]. You did carry for a week+
 I guess maybe a day or two here and there?
You have so many beauties; you should be rotating anyway!! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh no..Mayfair..first zipper-gate now causing shoulder pain! [emoji35]. You did carry for a week+
> I guess maybe a day or two here and there?
> You have so many beauties; you should be rotating anyway!! [emoji4]




I should...it's just so odd. I really don't ever experience that with MZs...it must be either the thin straps or weight distribution of that style. Bummer. It is a great tote, minus zippergate...[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mothbeast said:


> That's gorgeous. Does the leather have a smell?




Thanks! Nope...just took a big whiff and only noticed a minor leather scent. No big varnish or chemical smell.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Redwood Rome. Very difficult color to capture accurately. Best described as dark red...can't decide if blue or brown undertones...depends on the light. I will take more in the morning light.
> 
> I have had several MZ leather bags and sold them all, primarily due to style reasons. Only one I regretted selling was black leather Rome. I will hang onto this one. Only the one pocket, so I have to use pouch system inside to stay organized. Good use for MZ pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071243
> View attachment 3071244
> View attachment 3071245



This is really lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

More. Still finding it impossible to capture color. I am leaning toward brick red - darker red with brown undertones. The perfect lipstick color, IMO. [emoji182]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> More. Still finding it impossible to capture color. I am leaning toward brick red - darker red with brown undertones. The perfect lipstick color, IMO. [emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3071707
> View attachment 3071709




Did you buy online or in person?  Just wondering if you saw nylon IRL too.  If so, was it great looking too?

You need to take your bag to makeup counter to get perfect match [emoji182]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Did you buy online or in person?  Just wondering if you saw nylon IRL too.  If so, was it great looking too?
> 
> You need to take your bag to makeup counter to get perfect match [emoji182]




Bought online. Will see in person end of Aug when I go to NY. Maybe sooner depending on when my local boutique or Nordies get the color. Daquiri saw in person, I believe. The nylon looks richer and slightly brighter than the leather. 

I just may take it to the makeup counter!  I love red lipstick...but generally too high maintenance for me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought online. Will see in person end of Aug when I go to NY. Maybe sooner depending on when my local boutique or Nordies get the color. Daquiri saw in person, I believe. The nylon looks richer and slightly brighter than the leather.
> 
> I just may take it to the makeup counter!  I love red lipstick...but generally too high maintenance for me.




Quick ship!  Well I guess you answered your question of last week of what color leather bag you should get!  What a great color now with navy and white [emoji572]&#65039;, and this Fall with everything. Lucky you...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Quick ship!  Well I guess you answered your question of last week of what color leather bag you should get!  What a great color now with navy and white [emoji572]&#65039;, and this Fall with everything. Lucky you...




Yes, this takes care of leather bag and also negates my Mansur Gavriel lust for less $$. Given that this has a pocket it is more practical...and so much easier to actually obtain one of these. Don't have to get caught up in all the MG availability insanity. 

Color can definitely be used anytime. I am going to see if my red/blue/tiger eye ball tassel matches well enough when I get home. I think that red was made to match vermillion, which is much brighter.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought online. Will see in person end of Aug when I go to NY. Maybe sooner depending on when my local boutique or Nordies get the color. Daquiri saw in person, I believe. The nylon looks richer and slightly brighter than the leather.
> 
> I just may take it to the makeup counter!  I love red lipstick...but generally too high maintenance for me.



Hello,

Still drooling over your new Rome.  I would agree the color is a very rich brick red IRL and YES take it to the makeup counter..  Would be a stunning lipstick shade.

The bedford nylon Redwood bags are maybe a tad brighter.  Redwood is just a gorgeous, rich color. I told the sales person that the Jane, other classics would have been beautiful in Redwood but she mentioned that they did Ruby last year.  I tried on the small and large Nikki's.  Both are beautiful bags but a bit more structured than I realized.  I need to revisit and look at the Charli (small and large) as well.  They had the small Redwood Charli in the window at Lex. Ave. store and it is a darling bag for those who like a smaller size.

Also, for those who wondered what happened to the Redwood bags online, this weekend was a preview.  The salesperson told me they would be re-introduced later.


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Hello,
> 
> Still drooling over your new Rome.  I would agree the color is a very rich brick red IRL and YES take it to the makeup counter..  Would be a stunning lipstick shade.
> 
> The bedford nylon Redwood bags are maybe a tad brighter.  Redwood is just a gorgeous, rich color. I told the sales person that the Jane, other classics would have been beautiful in Redwood but she mentioned that they did Ruby last year.  I tried on the small and large Nikki's.  Both are beautiful bags but a bit more structured than I realized.  I need to revisit and look at the Charli (small and large) as well.  They had the small Redwood Charli in the window at Lex. Ave. store and it is a darling bag for those who like a smaller size.
> 
> Also, for those who wondered what happened to the Redwood bags online, this weekend was a preview.  The salesperson told me they would be re-introduced later.



Thanks for your inputs re the Redwood style! The same small Charli is the bag they're using for the 3 straps advertorial and it has caught my attention since. I'm waiting for a rich colored North-South tote as a work bag, and think the normal Charli could really fit the bill. Plus the Jerry tassel looks so good. Looks like I can't just stop at one...


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> More. Still finding it impossible to capture color. I am leaning toward brick red - darker red with brown undertones. The perfect lipstick color, IMO. [emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3071707
> View attachment 3071709



beautiful color LuvAll! congrats on your Rome, and the perforated leather looks silky smooth to the touch


----------



## mariposa08

New stuff up on the mzw site


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Hello,
> 
> Still drooling over your new Rome.  I would agree the color is a very rich brick red IRL and YES take it to the makeup counter..  Would be a stunning lipstick shade.
> 
> The bedford nylon Redwood bags are maybe a tad brighter.  Redwood is just a gorgeous, rich color. I told the sales person that the Jane, other classics would have been beautiful in Redwood but she mentioned that they did Ruby last year.  I tried on the small and large Nikki's.  Both are beautiful bags but a bit more structured than I realized.  I need to revisit and look at the Charli (small and large) as well.  They had the small Redwood Charli in the window at Lex. Ave. store and it is a darling bag for those who like a smaller size.
> 
> Also, for those who wondered what happened to the Redwood bags online, this weekend was a preview.  The salesperson told me they would be re-introduced later.




I would have loved a Ruby Jane...they only made in Baby Jane and Jane Tote. Don't they know they're not the same...lol...first world problems!


----------



## Reba

Are they doing their own version of Fifty Shades of Gray?


----------



## biribiri

Teal Ivy is really pretty!

And judging by the new ball and tassel charm, Champagne and Coffee should be upcoming colors?


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Are they doing their own version of Fifty Shades of Gray?


Funny!  Usually I love grey but have to agree.  I already have the Jane tote in coal so I don't need another grey bag at the moment.

I also think the teal color is gorgeous in the other styles.


----------



## mariposa08

I love the teal, but the styles do nothing for me--- Hayley, Kate, Frankie would have been a huge hit.  I like the signature pockets on their classic bags.  I use those pockets every day.... Ash seems fine, but as much I like the few grey bags I have I definitely don't need another.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like the colors...maybe will do the tassel charm bc it matches a bunch of other bags. Would love teal in other styles.  Since it's only in three bags right now, maybe more teal to come. Seems like very few bag styles for that color.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I like the colors...maybe will do the tassel charm bc it matches a bunch of other bags. Would love teal in other styles.  Since it's only in three bags right now, maybe more teal to come. Seems like very few bag styles for that color.



I sent an email to mzw asking if boutiques would have teal and in what styles.  Fingers crossed! Though I seem to recall positive reviews of Ivy here, and am *this close* to ordering teal Ivy. My most fave color ever, and this issue has teal edging, not red. Winner. And no zippergate. And the old diamond logo tag which I prefer to the new ones. GAH if only they didnt get rid of the 15% discount for new subscribers. Boo. Despise paying full price.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I like Markham a lot but not feeling the Ash color hopefully it comes out in black


----------



## Reba

Almost not worth mentioning...but, in order to rule out Begonia, I ordered Capri from Nordstrom. It was out of box for all of 3 minutes before I was packing it back up. How they do their measurements I'll never know. It's basically got no depth to it at all, it's much smaller than Lizzy, and only a small phone could fit in that front zip. Maybe an $80 TJMAX find. Yuch. Just my opinion. Strap options are nice. Begonia..I'm over ya..


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Almost not worth mentioning...but, in order to rule out Begonia, I ordered Capri from Nordstrom. It was out of box for all of 3 minutes before I was packing it back up. How they do their measurements I'll never know. It's basically got no depth to it at all, it's much smaller than Lizzy, and only a small phone could fit in that front zip. Maybe an $80 TJMAX find. Yuch. Just my opinion. Strap options are nice. Begonia..I'm over ya..




I appreciate the review.  I think I'm over the brand right now. This page shows some more styles to come and they are so far from what I love about mzw I will not be buying anything. 

http://www.mzwallace.com/studio/lookbooks/25/autumn-2015


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Almost not worth mentioning...but, in order to rule out Begonia, I ordered Capri from Nordstrom. It was out of box for all of 3 minutes before I was packing it back up. How they do their measurements I'll never know. It's basically got no depth to it at all, it's much smaller than Lizzy, and only a small phone could fit in that front zip. Maybe an $80 TJMAX find. Yuch. Just my opinion. Strap options are nice. Begonia..I'm over ya..



The Capri and Sienna are not for me either. I tried on but the bags have no structure at all so I just looked like I was wearing a sack...albeit a very pretty sack.  A shame, begonia is really pretty and the strap options are nice.


----------



## Daquiri

mariposa08 said:


> I appreciate the review.  I think I'm over the brand right now. This page shows some more styles to come and they are so far from what I love about mzw I will not be buying anything.
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/studio/lookbooks/25/autumn-2015



Sorry there is nothing that appeals to you. I have the opposite problem..even though I prefer the classics, I don't tend to repeat styles and I like too many of the new ones.

I am likely going to end up with something in Redwood and I think the Redwood plaid bags are adorable, especially the small Sutton! I think the Markham and Anastasia look like a great bags too.


----------



## makn808

Reba, I'm glad you mentioned your Capri attempt. It was worth it, especially since you love begonia so much.

I did hear back from mzw, Lisa said boutiques didn't order teal so the only ones available will be at mzw.


----------



## Missaggie

Reba said:


> Almost not worth mentioning...but, in order to rule out Begonia, I ordered Capri from Nordstrom. It was out of box for all of 3 minutes before I was packing it back up. How they do their measurements I'll never know. It's basically got no depth to it at all, it's much smaller than Lizzy, and only a small phone could fit in that front zip. Maybe an $80 TJMAX find. Yuch. Just my opinion. Strap options are nice. Begonia..I'm over ya..




OMG I Love the Capri. And Begonia.  Perfect size and lightweight. I have been using it constantly.  I have also gotten many compliments on it.  I use all the straps and can fit anything I need in there. I dislike carrying heavy, bulky, large bags, of which I own several.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I appreciate the review.  I think I'm over the brand right now. This page shows some more styles to come and they are so far from what I love about mzw I will not be buying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/studio/lookbooks/25/autumn-2015




The plaid Small Sutton is cute, but that's about it. I guess I will go for a lady-like classic black bag for Fall. Before they ditch those too...


----------



## justwatchin

Missaggie said:


> OMG I Love the Capri. And Begonia.  Perfect size and lightweight. I have been using it constantly.  I have also gotten many compliments on it.  I use all the straps and can fit anything I need in there. I dislike carrying heavy, bulky, large bags, of which I own several.



This sounds up my alley since I carry very little.


----------



## makn808

I heard back from mzw, and Lisa says teal is a limited edition color with only the three styles being issued. Think I'll try Ivy...


----------



## Reba

Missaggie said:


> OMG I Love the Capri. And Begonia.  Perfect size and lightweight. I have been using it constantly.  I have also gotten many compliments on it.  I use all the straps and can fit anything I need in there. I dislike carrying heavy, bulky, large bags, of which I own several.




That's why there is something for everyone. Glad you love.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Daquiri said:


> Sorry there is nothing that appeals to you. I have the opposite problem..even though I prefer the classics, I don't tend to repeat styles and I like too many of the new ones.
> 
> I am likely going to end up with something in Redwood and I think the Redwood plaid bags are adorable, especially the small Sutton! I think the Markham and Anastasia look like a great bags too.


I agree with Markham and love how it has 4 exterior pockets. I wish this bag will come in more colors in the future..to me it looks like a better version of Jane tote..


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> I heard back from mzw, and Lisa says teal is a limited edition color with only the three styles being issued. Think I'll try Ivy...


I had really wanted an Ivy, but the old style with the Georgie like pleats - so I tried the Iris instead and ended up loving it.  I don't know how much you carry, but if you are looking for a small bag, I love my tiger eye Iris.  I've pared down much of what I carry and Iris has proven perfect for me.  The thin flat leather straps fit comfortably on my shoulder (although could be hard over a winter coat but not an issue in CA) and it's nice to have the crossbody option.


----------



## makn808

MNBags said:


> I had really wanted an Ivy, but the old style with the Georgie like pleats - so I tried the Iris instead and ended up loving it.  I don't know how much you carry, but if you are looking for a small bag, I love my tiger eye Iris.  I've pared down much of what I carry and Iris has proven perfect for me.  The thin flat leather straps fit comfortably on my shoulder (although could be hard over a winter coat but not an issue in CA) and it's nice to have the crossbody option.



Great info MN! I was eyeing iris too, but the depth is what made me try Ivy. I've been really trying hard to let go of my love of mzw classic pleated pockets. I carry more than Paige and Lizzy but less than Hayley. Hoping Ivy works since teal is my fave color.

Tigers eye is such a pretty neutral camel/brown!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Almost not worth mentioning...but, in order to rule out Begonia, I ordered Capri from Nordstrom. It was out of box for all of 3 minutes before I was packing it back up. How they do their measurements I'll never know. It's basically got no depth to it at all, it's much smaller than Lizzy, and only a small phone could fit in that front zip. Maybe an $80 TJMAX find. Yuch. Just my opinion. Strap options are nice. Begonia..I'm over ya..




I'm glad you mentioned...it's great to hear reviews either way...love or no love...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I appreciate the review.  I think I'm over the brand right now. This page shows some more styles to come and they are so far from what I love about mzw I will not be buying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/studio/lookbooks/25/autumn-2015




Hmmm...not sure how I feel about these. I like some in theory...we'll see. I do love plaid.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Sorry there is nothing that appeals to you. I have the opposite problem..even though I prefer the classics, I don't tend to repeat styles and I like too many of the new ones.
> 
> I am likely going to end up with something in Redwood and I think the Redwood plaid bags are adorable, especially the small Sutton! I think the Markham and Anastasia look like a great bags too.




Redwood = amazing, amazing!!!

Interested in the Markham. Not in love with bags with "wings" though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I heard back from mzw, and Lisa says teal is a limited edition color with only the three styles being issued. Think I'll try Ivy...




Gorgeous color! Can't wait to see your Ivy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I had really wanted an Ivy, but the old style with the Georgie like pleats - so I tried the Iris instead and ended up loving it.  I don't know how much you carry, but if you are looking for a small bag, I love my tiger eye Iris.  I've pared down much of what I carry and Iris has proven perfect for me.  The thin flat leather straps fit comfortably on my shoulder (although could be hard over a winter coat but not an issue in CA) and it's nice to have the crossbody option.




Thanks for the review! Iris is gorgeous; glad you are loving it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Redwood = amazing, amazing!!!
> 
> Interested in the Markham. Not in love with bags with "wings" though.


i agree about those wings of the Markham. the bag looks like a shorter version of Chelsea tote with that middle long part added where the straps are attached. I always loved the Jane tote but never like the open main compartment and the Markham seems like a good replacement so far.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> i agree about those wings of the Markham. the bag looks like a shorter version of Chelsea tote with that middle long part added where the straps are attached. I always loved the Jane tote but never like the open main compartment and the Markham seems like a good replacement so far.




Yes, kind of similar to Chelsea shape. Also somewhat similar to Dede.


----------



## LuvAllBags

One other note...someone else said it but I echo it...I am so glad to see them doing matching edge paint now instead of red on everything. I like the red on the classic black bags. Otherwise the matching is so much better.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yes Im really liking the matching edge dye too I think it makes the bag so much more elegant/chic and plus I dont think the red went with everything. I have a Plum baby Jane and I really dont like the red edge dye with the purple


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Also do you guys think the Markham is a classic looking bag?  Im really trying to only purchase "forever" bags bc Im so tired of the buying and selling cycle


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> Great info MN! I was eyeing iris too, but the depth is what made me try Ivy. I've been really trying hard to let go of my love of mzw classic pleated pockets. I carry more than Paige and Lizzy but less than Hayley. Hoping Ivy works since teal is my fave color.
> 
> Tigers eye is such a pretty neutral camel/brown!


Yes, the Iris is narrow, but I also have a Mia that works well for me, so the depth wasn't an issue.  Sounds like you know what you need and that teal is a beautiful color!  Hope the Ivy works for you!  I'd love to see the color IRL.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> That really is so pretty.




Pirula, I have a ? for you. I know that you currently have both a Jane and a Bea. Since I don't put much faith in the measurements listed on the website, is Bea deeper in depth than Jane. According to their measure, Jane is 5" deep and Bea is 6" deep. I am not going to jump just yet...but will probably pick one of these for the Fall. Thanks.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Pirula, I have a ? for you. I know that you currently have both a Jane and a Bea. Since I don't put much faith in the measurements listed on the website, is Bea deeper in depth than Jane. According to their measure, Jane is 5" deep and Bea is 6" deep. I am not going to jump just yet...but will probably pick one of these for the Fall. Thanks.



Bea pic of base


----------



## ms p

Another pic


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Another pic




Thank you...looks like at it's pleatiest it is 6" deep. I appreciate!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Thank you...looks like at it's pleatiest it is 6" deep. I appreciate!



Np


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pirula, I have a ? for you. I know that you currently have both a Jane and a Bea. Since I don't put much faith in the measurements listed on the website, is Bea deeper in depth than Jane. According to their measure, Jane is 5" deep and Bea is 6" deep. I am not going to jump just yet...but will probably pick one of these for the Fall. Thanks.




This is a good question...I have sold my Beas but I would have assumed that Jane is deeper....dimensions say 5" but it seems like more.


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> Pirula, I have a ? for you. I know that you currently have both a Jane and a Bea. Since I don't put much faith in the measurements listed on the website, is Bea deeper in depth than Jane. According to their measure, Jane is 5" deep and Bea is 6" deep. I am not going to jump just yet...but will probably pick one of these for the Fall. Thanks.




Good morning Reba.  I'll have to confirm at home later.  I think the Jane may be slightly deeper than Bea, but I'd call Bea slightly wider.  There's more room in the Jane I believe, but the difference isn't huge.  But the answer is no, I think it's the other way around; Jane is deeper/taller.


----------



## Pirula

ms p said:


> Bea pic of base




Oh!  That's what you mean by deeper?  I never know.  Then yes, Bea is Deeper than Jane, yes.


----------



## Reba

Pirula said:


> Oh!  That's what you mean by deeper?  I never know.  Then yes, Bea is Deeper than Jane, yes.




Thank you..deep as in depth, yes. [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Slate, Stone, Ash, Steel, Magnet...the 50 shades of gray color wheel. (this is how I pass the time while highlights process)...[emoji139]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Slate, Stone, Ash, Steel, Magnet...the 50 shades of gray color wheel. (this is how I pass the time while highlights process)...[emoji139]




Right...and Anthracite...and Seagull before that. Kind of strange.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Right...and Anthracite...and Seagull before that. Kind of strange.




I have to say though, am in process of doing some home redecorating...that world is all about gray. I think the two tend follow the same trends...  Maybe I will get the Ash Jane so it looks pretty sitting in my updated bedroom [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

If anyone is interested, Saks online has the Medium Metro Tote in the Black and Red Plaid available for pre-order.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have to say though, am in process of doing some home redecorating...that world is all about gray. I think the two tend follow the same trends...  Maybe I will get the Ash Jane so it looks pretty sitting in my updated bedroom [emoji6]




I love gray...just laughing that they have so many! Gray makes a gorgeous bedroom color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> If anyone is interested, Saks online has the Medium Metro Tote in the Black and Red Plaid available for pre-order.




I don't think I knew that Saks carries MZ. That's great!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't think I knew that Saks carries MZ. That's great!




I came across that recently. Must be fairly new. There was a post saying the Small Plaid Sutton was no longer available online there too. Not sure if already sold out, or if it just hasn't been officially posted yet.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, I'm glad you mentioned your Capri attempt. It was worth it, especially since you love begonia so much.
> 
> I did hear back from mzw, Lisa said boutiques didn't order teal so the only ones available will be at mzw.




You mentioned your love of Teal...you might want to take a peek at Tumi's new colors just coming out. They have a gorgeous Teal too.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> You mentioned your love of Teal...you might want to take a peek at Tumi's new colors just coming out. They have a gorgeous Teal too.


Hey Reba! I do love a good teal. Thanks for the tumi recommendation...their teal is gorgeous! I saw an irl pic of the mzw teal and I've a sinking feeling I won't like it. It's very blue, whereas I prefer a but more green. I ordered Ivy, so we'll see what happens...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Hey Reba! I do love a good teal. Thanks for the tumi recommendation...their teal is gorgeous! I saw an irl pic of the mzw teal and I've a sinking feeling I won't like it. It's very blue, whereas I prefer a but more green. I ordered Ivy, so we'll see what happens...




Good luck..snap a pic for us here if you have a chance..


----------



## Daquiri

Has anyone checked out the 12 days MZW sale?


----------



## mariposa08

Daquiri said:


> Has anyone checked out the 12 days MZW sale?



not too bad this week


----------



## Reba

Wow.


----------



## biribiri

those are really good discounts...almost regretted having pulled the trigger a little too early for Isa and Claire


----------



## justwatchin

Ordered the Mini Metro&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Some great stuff in sale. I am holding myself back...really want the fireworks tote and hogographic dopp kit...impractical...but so, so cute. 

I recommend the mini metro - awesome size. Exciting to see the mini Mias! They will be gone in a flash. Finally some awesome sale prices!


----------



## dcblam

YES.......
Picked up a spare Bobbi wallet (my favorite) - gets A LOT of comments on this one AND the travel jewelry case - had my eye on that one for a bit and was not going to pay full price.

HEY - anyone have any info on the ANNIVERSARY tote w/the FIREWORKs design?

Looks like a smaller profile - called and ask for dimensions.  Waiting for a response.

So - what have others nabbed?


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> Some great stuff in sale. I am holding myself back...really want the fireworks tote and hogographic dopp kit...impractical...but so, so cute.
> 
> I recommend the mini metro - awesome size. Exciting to see the mini Mias! They will be gone in a flash. Finally some awesome sale prices!



OF COURSE you would like the FIREWORKS tote!!!!  Nice seeing you and hope all is well


----------



## Reba

I went for 2 that have nearly gone for several times before. This time prices were too good to resist. I tried Kara on a few months back in person and was surprised at how much more pretty in person it was. The gold hardware pops all over that bag..too pretty. Then the Quilted Mercury Penny...something to wear when I need to get dressed up. Or cute with jeans too!  Almost bought at Xmas time for myself but got the guilts.


----------



## Daquiri

Trying so hard to resist..


----------



## biribiri

i went ahead and ordered the quilted mercury Penny, and gold Bingo. was sorely tempted back then and couldn't believe my eyes when it's back on now! i have to order through a concierge service, hope stocks are still available by the time they get back to me :/

happy shopping all!

edit: looks like that's not possible anymore...!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Daquiri said:


> Trying so hard to resist..



Me too!! Although there is nothing that is on my "must buy" list, some of these prices are making me look at certain bags again. Hoping they sell out before I can talk myself into buying them!


----------



## anagirl

Today's e-mail is showing what looks like a great price on the black Mayfair (satchel, not tote).  I was wondering if anyone had this bag and thinks it would work for a small work bag?  I've read reviews that it will fit a 13" laptop, but I'm not sure how that is possible given that it's only 13.5 wide.  Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

I wanted the Jane tote, but I hesitated and missed it.


----------



## Funaek

Even though I said no more (I haven't been loving MZW's recent styles), I succumbed and bought yet another bag.  I have so many that I like but end up not using often as I use the same work horse bags for my day to day stuff (belle, city tote, paige).  

I ended up getting the suki in vermillion bedford.  Outer pockets are a must for me and I need a bag big enough to fit my work laptop.  I also like the flat handles (rolled ones never stay on my shoulder).


----------



## Funaek

anagirl said:


> Today's e-mail is showing what looks like a great price on the black Mayfair (satchel, not tote).  I was wondering if anyone had this bag and thinks it would work for a small work bag?  I've read reviews that it will fit a 13" laptop, but I'm not sure how that is possible given that it's only 13.5 wide.  Thanks!


I have a mayfair that I like, but I don't use much.  I tended to use the longer handle, but then the bag slouches in a weird way.  The extra pockets on the exterior are nice but they're a bit deep and more awkward to dig through than the traditional pockets.  If you plan on carrying it with the short handles, it's pretty cute.  Don't think it could fit a laptop though.


----------



## dcblam

DOLT - the measurements for the FIREWORKS tote are on the site......

AND - *BEWARE that peeps had issues with the SMALL MIA TOTE - wonky zippers.  *


----------



## anagirl

Funaek said:


> I have a mayfair that I like, but I don't use much.  I tended to use the longer handle, but then the bag slouches in a weird way.  The extra pockets on the exterior are nice but they're a bit deep and more awkward to dig through than the traditional pockets.  If you plan on carrying it with the short handles, it's pretty cute.  Don't think it could fit a laptop though.



hmm.  Maybe I should go with the Kingston.  I am just concerned that it is too long for me because I am not even 5'3".  Decisions.  Decisions.


----------



## renza

dcblam said:


> AND - *BEWARE that peeps had issues with the SMALL MIA TOTE - wonky zippers.  *


Oh crap, really? Is it a problem for the small mias across the board?

And what do people think of the Paris or Bellport Totes? Do they wear well? Do the thin straps hurt? They are so pretty and they are finally at an affordable price...


----------



## Tuuli35

I bought clove Coco tote.


----------



## estrie

I SO so so SO cannot wait for the redwood plaid small sutton!!! And now that I'm reading back through posts I see others agree. Yay!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Some great stuff in sale. I am holding myself back...really want the fireworks tote and hogographic dopp kit...impractical...but so, so cute.
> 
> I recommend the mini metro - awesome size. Exciting to see the mini Mias! They will be gone in a flash. Finally some awesome sale prices!




I think maybe it was discussed, but is it similar in size and feel to small sutton? Just in the metro shape with no crossbody option?


----------



## dcblam

renza said:


> Oh crap, really? Is it a problem for the small mias across the board?
> 
> And what do people think of the Paris or Bellport Totes? Do they wear well? Do the thin straps hurt? They are so pretty and they are finally at an affordable price...



Renza -
Dont KNOW about ALL of the Mias, do a search here to see the issues.  I think the problem was RANDOM, but suspect that they may be selling these MIAS that had issues.  

I have a think strapped tote from Anthro and LOVE the strap size.  I dont carry much, so dont have a weight issue, so the straps dont dig in.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## plumaplomb

dcblam said:


> Renza -
> Dont KNOW about ALL of the Mias, do a search here to see the issues.  I think the problem was RANDOM, but suspect that they may be selling these MIAS that had issues.
> 
> I have a think strapped tote from Anthro and LOVE the strap size.  I dont carry much, so dont have a weight issue, so the straps dont dig in.
> 
> Hope this helps.....



I had never even heard of the small Mia.  I was tempted by this until you guys started talking about the zippers.  I have a regular sized Mia and have never had trouble with the zippers.  

I am also tempted by the Bellport tote even though I need another bag like a hole in the head.  I also like the mini Metro... everyone please buy these things so that they sell out.  Thank you.


----------



## estrie

Missaggie said:


> OMG I Love the Capri. And Begonia.  Perfect size and lightweight. I have been using it constantly.  I have also gotten many compliments on it.  I use all the straps and can fit anything I need in there. I dislike carrying heavy, bulky, large bags, of which I own several.




Hurray for finding a great match!!!!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought online. Will see in person end of Aug when I go to NY. Maybe sooner depending on when my local boutique or Nordies get the color. Daquiri saw in person, I believe. The nylon looks richer and slightly brighter than the leather.
> 
> I just may take it to the makeup counter!  I love red lipstick...but generally too high maintenance for me.




Oooh, lady, so excited for you to get it and see some real person photos!! Wait, as it turns out you have the Rome. Man, I can't keep up. Anyways, really beautiful. Your pictures actually sell me on bucket bags, which normally don't do it for me.


----------



## plumaplomb

OMG!  I'm checking out!  Someone please talk me out of the Bellport and the mini Metro!  Does Kingsport show stains easily?  Is perforated leather not durable?  Something!  Anything!


----------



## renza

dcblam said:


> Renza -
> Don&#8217;t KNOW about ALL of the Mia&#8217;s, do a search here to see the issues.  I think the problem was RANDOM, but suspect that they may be selling these MIAS that had issues.
> 
> I have a think strapped tote from Anthro and LOVE the strap size.  I don&#8217;t carry much, so don&#8217;t have a weight issue, so the straps don&#8217;t dig in.
> 
> Hope this helps.....


Hmm, okay. Wondering if I should take the chance. I just really want a bag in Kingsport Gray!  
I have a thin-strapped leather tote from Anthropologie, too! I don't recall it bothering my shoulder, but thicker straps would be more comfortable. And I never put my laptop in that bag so it doesn't get THAT heavy I guess.



plumaplomb said:


> I had never even heard of the small Mia.  I was tempted by this until you guys started talking about the zippers.  I have a regular sized Mia and have never had trouble with the zippers.
> 
> I am also tempted by the Bellport tote even though I need another bag like a hole in the head.  I also like the mini Metro... everyone please buy these things so that they sell out.  Thank you.


It's like a small metro mia! And the Bellport tote is tempting me too! I can't decide if I will feel relieved if they sell out or if I will be upset that I didn't buy them. 

ETA: I just remembered that I have a dark blue metallic Massaccessi tote coming my way next month! I absolutely can't buy the Bellport or Paris Tote. Even though I was stalking them for the past year. And I LOVE perforated leather. Wah.


----------



## plumaplomb

renza said:


> Hmm, okay. Wondering if I should take the chance. I just really want a bag in Kingsport Gray!
> I have a thin-strapped leather tote from Anthropologie, too! I don't recall it bothering my shoulder, but thicker straps would be more comfortable. And I never put my laptop in that bag so it doesn't get THAT heavy I guess.
> 
> 
> It's like a small metro mia! And the Bellport tote is tempting me too! I can't decide if I will feel relieved if they sell out or if I will be upset that I didn't buy them.



That isn't helping!  That is enabler behavior!!  Someone else step up please!!


----------



## estrie

justwatchin said:


> I bought the small Sutton in Hunter and would like the Clay. Wish they would make it in the Magnet color like the tote.




It is amazing, congratulations. It'd been in my sights, as is every small sutton at this point. Really seriously fantastic.


----------



## renza

plumaplomb said:


> That isn't helping!  That is enabler behavior!!  Someone else step up please!!


Haha nooo I'm usually very responsible! I'm just empathizing. I feel your pain!


----------



## justwatchin

estrie said:


> It is amazing, congratulations. It'd been in my sights, as is every small sutton at this point. Really seriously fantastic.



Thank you. I really like the size and cross body strap.&#128522;


----------



## estrie

plumaplomb said:


> OMG!  I'm checking out!  Someone please talk me out of the Bellport and the mini Metro!  Does Kingsport show stains easily?  Is perforated leather not durable?  Something!  Anything!




Only thing with the mini metro is no crossbody.... But if you don't need, someone had posted a picture of a mini metro sometime recently and it was adorbz. Srsly. But the lighter colors do pick up stains. My papaya small sutton was wayyyy dirty on the handle and back (it was rubbing against all my clothes?). Possibly from a black leather skirt. 

Speaking of, I threw small sutton in the laundry. First in a laundry bag, which didn't get any stains out. Then I quickly spot scrubbed by hand with dish soap, put it through the wash again with no laundry bag. The bag is gorgeous, fresh and fluffy again. Only thing is that the leather does take a little wear around the edge dye with no laundry bag, but push it flat for air drying and it doesn't really matter, it rehardens. In the picture it's worn from normal wear, realistically.


----------



## plumaplomb

estrie said:


> Only thing with the mini metro is no crossbody.... But if you don't need, someone had posted a picture of a mini metro sometime recently and it was adorbz. Srsly. But the lighter colors do pick up stains. My papaya small sutton was wayyyy dirty on the handle and back (it was rubbing against all my clothes?).
> 
> Speaking of, I there small sutton in the laundry. First in a laundry bag, which didn't get any stains out. Then I quickly spot scrubbed by hand with dish soap, put it through the wash again with no laundry bag. The bag is gorgeous, fresh and fluffy again. Only thing is that the leather does take a little wear around the edge dye with no laundry bag, but push it flat for drying and it doesn't really matter, it rehardens. In the picture it's worn from normal wear, realistically.
> 
> View attachment 3074071



OK you have talked me out of the lighter color.  I'm just not one to baby my bags and I know I'd be so upset if I got a stain on it so early on.  

Now I'm hemming and hawwing about the Bellport.  It seems lightweight and classic but I'm worried that the leather is easily scratched.. or the perforations will tear.


----------



## estrie

tua said:


> not sure if its the same never seen the bag IRL but I dont like that access material they added to the top zip closure and i certainly don't like the open corners of the top of the bag




At least they are showing shots of that angle and a better view of the inside. Variety in photos is improving, I appreciated that.


----------



## plumaplomb

YOU HAVE ALL FAILED ME.  I just placed an order for the Bellport.  I even paid $8 shipping, sigh.  Now that I've pulled the trigger, I actually have no regret, which I will take as a good sign.  Now I'm off to my closet to see what I can sell to justify this purchase...


----------



## renza

plumaplomb said:


> YOU HAVE ALL FAILED ME.  I just placed an order for the Bellport.  I even paid $8 shipping, sigh.  Now that I've pulled the trigger, I actually have no regret, which I will take as a good sign.  Now I'm off to my closet to see what I can sell to justify this purchase...


LOL. No buyer's remorse is a good sign at least!


----------



## estrie

plumaplomb said:


> OK you have talked me out of the lighter color.  I'm just not one to baby my bags and I know I'd be so upset if I got a stain on it so early on.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm hemming and hawwing about the Bellport.  It seems lightweight and classic but I'm worried that the leather is easily scratched.. or the perforations will tear.




I think vacchetta leather is meant to scratch and wear, in that fantastic aged leather way. Never seen anyone here say owed leather has torn, seems totally sound.


----------



## estrie

plumaplomb said:


> YOU HAVE ALL FAILED ME.  I just placed an order for the Bellport.  I even paid $8 shipping, sigh.  Now that I've pulled the trigger, I actually have no regret, which I will take as a good sign.  Now I'm off to my closet to see what I can sell to justify this purchase...




Whoooohoo congrats!!! Exciting...


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> YOU HAVE ALL FAILED ME.  I just placed an order for the Bellport.  I even paid $8 shipping, sigh.  Now that I've pulled the trigger, I actually have no regret, which I will take as a good sign.  Now I'm off to my closet to see what I can sell to justify this purchase...




Nothing for me.  I'm on Ban Island.

Did you get your Bea?


----------



## plumaplomb

Pirula said:


> Nothing for me.  I'm on Ban Island.
> 
> Did you get your Bea?



I did!  I love it but was kind of disappointed by the wear on the handles.  I carry Jane constantly and don't baby my bags, yet my handles are smooth with no signs of marbling or cracking, and the red edge dye is intact.  This Bea's handles look much more rough even though it was listed as excellent pre owned condition with no wear (we had a lot of back and forth about the condition since she had only posted one photo with the listing).


----------



## plumaplomb

estrie said:


> Whoooohoo congrats!!! Exciting...



Thanks!  I'm soooo excited -- I have had this pinned for like a year now and never thought it would go on major sale on such a classic color.  I don't have a tote of any kind so this will diversify my collection.  

I am definitely on Ban Island though.  I placed an order with the huge Athleta sale (um, $25 Chat tights?  Trigger pulled.), the Nordstrom anniversary sale, and purchased the Bea.  Bah bah bah banned!!


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> I went for 2 that have nearly gone for several times before. This time prices were too good to resist. I tried Kara on a few months back in person and was surprised at how much more pretty in person it was. The gold hardware pops all over that bag..too pretty. Then the Quilted Mercury Penny...something to wear when I need to get dressed up. Or cute with jeans too!  Almost bought at Xmas time for myself but got the guilts.



Great buys! I have the quilted mercury penny that I got at Bloomingdales for a great price (one of their extra % off already reduced prices promotions). I love it for going out. It's a fun elegant looking bag.


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> I did!  I love it but was kind of disappointed by the wear on the handles.  I carry Jane constantly and don't baby my bags, yet my handles are smooth with no signs of marbling or cracking, and the red edge dye is intact.  This Bea's handles look much more rough even though it was listed as excellent pre owned condition with no wear (we had a lot of back and forth about the condition since she had only posted one photo with the listing).




What a shame!  Are you returning it?


----------



## Beth24

plumaplomb said:


> YOU HAVE ALL FAILED ME.  I just placed an order for the Bellport.  I even paid $8 shipping, sigh.  Now that I've pulled the trigger, I actually have no regret, which I will take as a good sign.  Now I'm off to my closet to see what I can sell to justify this purchase...



I am so excited for you! I have been drawn to this tote since it came out and I almost pulled the trigger today! Hope you LOVE it.


----------



## dcooney4

This sale is killing me. I am being good and not buying. It is very tempting though. I will just enjoy them vicariously through you all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> OF COURSE you would like the FIREWORKS tote!!!!  Nice seeing you and hope all is well




Great minds...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I went for 2 that have nearly gone for several times before. This time prices were too good to resist. I tried Kara on a few months back in person and was surprised at how much more pretty in person it was. The gold hardware pops all over that bag..too pretty. Then the Quilted Mercury Penny...something to wear when I need to get dressed up. Or cute with jeans too!  Almost bought at Xmas time for myself but got the guilts.




Awesome choices! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I wanted the Jane tote, but I hesitated and missed it.




Was there a Jane Tote? Didn't even see it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> YOU HAVE ALL FAILED ME.  I just placed an order for the Bellport.  I even paid $8 shipping, sigh.  Now that I've pulled the trigger, I actually have no regret, which I will take as a good sign.  Now I'm off to my closet to see what I can sell to justify this purchase...




Congrats!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I SO so so SO cannot wait for the redwood plaid small sutton!!! And now that I'm reading back through posts I see others agree. Yay!




Redwood plaid looks adorable! Very excited!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Oooh, lady, so excited for you to get it and see some real person photos!! Wait, as it turns out you have the Rome. Man, I can't keep up. Anyways, really beautiful. Your pictures actually sell me on bucket bags, which normally don't do it for me.




Thanks! I typically don't love bucket bags but those crazy MGs keep calling my name...I think they are so impractical but have to admit they are gorgeous. So...I think this one is just as gorgeous, in a color I love, with a pocket and the cute perf design. Oh, and just over half the price. Done!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow...they sold a ton today...most of the good stuff's gone. Hope everyone here got what they wanted!! For once, I abstained!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I think maybe it was discussed, but is it similar in size and feel to small sutton? Just in the metro shape with no crossbody option?




Sorry for late reply...yes, pretty similar to Small Sutton. Maybe slightly larger. Super, super cute. No cross-body.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I went for 2 that have nearly gone for several times before. This time prices were too good to resist. I tried Kara on a few months back in person and was surprised at how much more pretty in person it was. The gold hardware pops all over that bag..too pretty. Then the Quilted Mercury Penny...something to wear when I need to get dressed up. Or cute with jeans too!  Almost bought at Xmas time for myself but got the guilts.




What color Kara?


----------



## biribiri

alas i failed to secure anything from the irresistible online sale yesterday, but got some good news from a friend in Beijing, who chanced upon an authorized retailer that sells a variety of NY-independent designer labels. and guess what...MZW is amongst them! managed to snag a Hunter Green Paige through her at a good price (store was having sales on selected items), and now it's on its way over to me. my friend sent me some photos to verify the item, and i thought i could share them here since some of us may be puzzled over the actual shade of green.

imo it looks to be a very dark, rich green - a very autumnal green, and i'll update again when i receive the Paige.










hope this helps!


----------



## dcooney4

biribiri said:


> alas i failed to secure anything from the irresistible online sale yesterday, but got some good news from a friend in Beijing, who chanced upon an authorized retailer that sells a variety of NY-independent designer labels. and guess what...MZW is amongst them! managed to snag a Hunter Green Paige through her at a good price (store was having sales on selected items), and now it's on its way over to me. my friend sent me some photos to verify the item, and i thought i could share them here since some of us may be puzzled over the actual shade of green.
> 
> imo it looks to be a very dark, rich green - a very autumnal green, and i'll update again when i receive the Paige.
> 
> View attachment 3074727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074729
> 
> 
> hope this helps!



Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## biribiri

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats and enjoy!




thanks dcooney! i'm slowly venturing into the classic MZ styles, and the amount of pockets/compartments the Paige has is perfect! hoping to carry it to work on more relaxed days


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Was there a Jane Tote? Didn't even see it.



Yeah the coal JT was $154. 

Are you still loving Eliza? Hard to pass up the sale price.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> alas i failed to secure anything from the irresistible online sale yesterday, but got some good news from a friend in Beijing, who chanced upon an authorized retailer that sells a variety of NY-independent designer labels. and guess what...MZW is amongst them! managed to snag a Hunter Green Paige through her at a good price (store was having sales on selected items), and now it's on its way over to me. my friend sent me some photos to verify the item, and i thought i could share them here since some of us may be puzzled over the actual shade of green.
> 
> imo it looks to be a very dark, rich green - a very autumnal green, and i'll update again when i receive the Paige.
> 
> View attachment 3074727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074729
> 
> 
> hope this helps!


its beautiful love it in green..
love this bag so much I know you will too


----------



## auri

Yesterday the sale passed and I missed the bag I liked, small mia in black. I considered the small mia in kingsport grey but now it's gone too! I looked at the sale 2 hrs after it started (since I was at work and theoretically should be working). Looks like everything sold fast! Enjoy your finds


----------



## Daquiri

Those prices were very hard to resist yesterday but I had to.  I actually have a bag that I purchased last week (the Emily in clay) and a tassel but I will be returning unopened, unused. I had second thoughts even though the bag and tassel are gorgeous, I don't feel it's the right one for me and I'm not sure how much I would use it. 

That's what I get for looking...need to find another hobby 

Anyway, congrats to those who were able to snag some goodies and take advantage of the great pricing yesterday.


----------



## plumaplomb

auri said:


> Yesterday the sale passed and I missed the bag I liked, small mia in black. I considered the small mia in kingsport grey but now it's gone too! I looked at the sale 2 hrs after it started (since I was at work and theoretically should be working). Looks like everything sold fast! Enjoy your finds




Was the small black Mia quilted?  I didn't even see that!  I must have looked on the later side.  Now I wonder what else I missed!


----------



## plumaplomb

Pirula said:


> What a shame!  Are you returning it?




No she offered a partial discount which I thought was fair so I'm waiting on that and will just keep the bag.


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Those prices were very hard to resist yesterday but I had to.  I actually have a bag that I purchased last week (the Emily in clay) and a tassel but I will be returning unopened, unused. I had second thoughts even though the bag and tassel are gorgeous, I don't feel it's the right one for me and I'm not sure how much I would use it.
> 
> That's what I get for looking...need to find another hobby
> 
> Anyway, congrats to those who were able to snag some goodies and take advantage of the great pricing yesterday.




Sorry that the bag didn't work out for you. I'm rather interested in the bag as I like the duffel style. Based on the package, is the Emilie big enough to hold a 13" laptop and A4 files? 

From the online measurements it seems so but they have quite a record of providing dodgy figures eh. Plus the bag looks longish in the pictures, which feels a little odd to me. Perhaps it's the placement of the front pockets....

TIA!


----------



## renza

plumaplomb said:


> Was the small black Mia quilted?  I didn't even see that!  I must have looked on the later side.  Now I wonder what else I missed!


Yep, same as the Kingsport Gray one. It sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> No she offered a partial discount which I thought was fair so I'm waiting on that and will just keep the bag.




Alrighty.  I so hope you enjoy your Bea as much as I love mine.  Carried Navy this week.  Oh how I love that bag.


----------



## Daquiri

biribiri said:


> Sorry that the bag didn't work out for you. I'm rather interested in the bag as I like the duffel style. Based on the package, is the Emilie big enough to hold a 13" laptop and A4 files?
> 
> From the online measurements it seems so but they have quite a record of providing dodgy figures eh. Plus the bag looks longish in the pictures, which feels a little odd to me. Perhaps it's the placement of the front pockets....
> 
> TIA!


 
Not sure how tall / wide a 13" laptop is.  I'm assuming the 13" is the diagonal measurement for the screen? If you measure actual height and width of your laptop I can measure when I get home and post later.

The bag is beautiful but I have a couple other recent MZ purchases that I have not used or barely used plus I really want a Redwood bag.


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Not sure how tall / wide a 13" laptop is.  I'm assuming the 13" is the diagonal measurement for the screen? If you measure actual height and width of your laptop I can measure when I get home and post later.
> 
> The bag is beautiful but I have a couple other recent MZ purchases that I have not used or barely used plus I really want a Redwood bag.




Thanks Daquiri! The laptop measures 12.8 x 8.9 x 1.0 inches 

You're so right on the Redwood, can't wait to study them closely again  when they resurface.


----------



## Daquiri

biribiri said:


> Thanks Daquiri! The laptop measures 12.8 x 8.9 x 1.0 inches
> 
> You're so right on the Redwood, can't wait to study them closely again  when they resurface.



Ok, will measure when I get home.


----------



## plumaplomb

Pirula said:


> Alrighty.  I so hope you enjoy your Bea as much as I love mine.  Carried Navy this week.  Oh how I love that bag.



Thank you!    Navy is such a classic color.  I think it pops against gold, and it's sort of unique in a bag.  Sigh.  I used to have two MZW bags just a few months ago but now, thanks solely to this thread, I have a certifiable collection (and addiction).


----------



## dcooney4

plumaplomb said:


> Thank you!    Navy is such a classic color.  I think it pops against gold, and it's sort of unique in a bag.  Sigh.  I used to have two MZW bags just a few months ago but now, thanks solely to this thread, I have a certifiable collection (and addiction).



You are not alone.


----------



## ms p

biribiri said:


> You're so right on the Redwood, can't wait to study them closely again  when they resurface.




Biribiri congrats on the green Paige! Is the China shop Kate Zhou? Also just curious why do u need to order via a conceige? MZ Wallace takes PayPal (and PayPal works with international credit card)


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah the coal JT was $154.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still loving Eliza? Hard to pass up the sale price.




Yes, Eliza is great. Really like. Easy to carry like Jane, and holds a ton without being huge.


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> alas i failed to secure anything from the irresistible online sale yesterday, but got some good news from a friend in Beijing, who chanced upon an authorized retailer that sells a variety of NY-independent designer labels. and guess what...MZW is amongst them! managed to snag a Hunter Green Paige through her at a good price (store was having sales on selected items), and now it's on its way over to me. my friend sent me some photos to verify the item, and i thought i could share them here since some of us may be puzzled over the actual shade of green.
> 
> imo it looks to be a very dark, rich green - a very autumnal green, and i'll update again when i receive the Paige.
> 
> View attachment 3074727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074729
> 
> 
> hope this helps!




I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Then new Ash, Champagne and Coffee ball tassel is gorgeous. The coffee part is suede. If any bags are coming in champagne, they will be gorgeous. It such a pretty metallic leather.


----------



## Daquiri

biribiri said:


> Thanks Daquiri! The laptop measures 12.8 x 8.9 x 1.0 inches
> 
> You're so right on the Redwood, can't wait to study them closely again  when they resurface.



Ok so I measured the Emily fully stuffed and it's 13 1/2"L x 8 1/2" H x 7" W (or 7" deep).  If the bag were empty there would be some give so I think your laptop would fit.  Also I think slanted it would fit.


----------



## biribiri

Daquiri said:


> Ok so I measured the Emily fully stuffed and it's 13 1/2"L x 8 1/2" H x 7" W (or 7" deep).  If the bag were empty there would be some give so I think your laptop would fit.  Also I think slanted it would fit.




Thanks Daquiri! Thats very helpful  im putting the Emilie on my watchlist, just reckon its a shame that theres no leather strap. Would have further polished the look...


----------



## biribiri

ms p said:


> Biribiri congrats on the green Paige! Is the China shop Kate Zhou? Also just curious why do u need to order via a conceige? MZ Wallace takes PayPal (and PayPal works with international credit card)




Thanks ms p! I think so - i remember smth Kate haha. Oh no i didnt know MZW takes paypal...because the last time (several full moons ago) i tried to pay, there was no such option and i've resigned to using freight forwarding services. Thank you for the info! Not sure how the delivery part work since paypal has our mailing address. MZW intl shipping is too pricey


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it! Congratulations!




Thanks LuvAll! I really look forward to using it gloriously!



LuvAllBags said:


> Then new Ash, Champagne and Coffee ball tassel is gorgeous. The coffee part is suede. If any bags are coming in champagne, they will be gorgeous. It such a pretty metallic leather.




Agree--I might get it to dress up my Moss Britt. The cool shades complement one another so well.


----------



## ms p

biribiri said:


> Thanks ms p! I think so - i remember smth Kate haha. Oh no i didnt know MZW takes paypal...because the last time (several full moons ago) i tried to pay, there was no such option and i've resigned to using freight forwarding services. Thank you for the info! Not sure how the delivery part work since paypal has our mailing address. MZW intl shipping is too pricey



I used to be able to pay mzw directly using international credit card but now I cannot. So I will use PayPal and ship to USA forwarding agent. Mzw international shipping is too expensive.


----------



## biribiri

ms p said:


> I used to be able to pay mzw directly using international credit card but now I cannot. So I will use PayPal and ship to USA forwarding agent. Mzw international shipping is too expensive.




I see! Will try it out for the next purchase, shame that I didnt know about this earlier, could have grabbed a silver/gold NY tote on sale! Thanks for the tip ms p!


----------



## ms p

biribiri said:


> I see! Will try it out for the next purchase, shame that I didnt know about this earlier, could have grabbed a silver/gold NY tote on sale! Thanks for the tip ms p!



Np


----------



## Reba

My new Kara came. Very cute. Had been in my Small Sutton..wasn't sure how much of that would fit into Kara. Surprisingly, everything minus one pouch and water bottle. Love color. Have a great pair of strappy heels that I think will be a good match too. Glad I got; was a great deal.


----------



## Reba

They match...

3076079[/ATTACH]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> My new Kara came. Very cute. Had been in my Small Sutton..wasn't sure how much of that would fit into Kara. Surprisingly, everything minus one pouch and water bottle. Love color. Have a great pair of strappy heels that I think will be a good match too. Glad I got; was a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 3076068



So glad you love.  I love the clove and the gold hardware--- very sharp!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> So glad you love.  I love the clove and the gold hardware--- very sharp!




Thank you..yes..the gold zips really pop on this design. I think because it is smaller size bag with so many zips; too cute. The small pockets are good for keys, lip products, headphones, gym pass, gum...little items..but we do carry lots of little items too. My phone will go in the back zip pocket; which is the biggest of outside zip pockets.


----------



## makn808

Kara is cute, and your strappies are a great match!


----------



## dcblam

Reba said:


> My new Kara came. Very cute. Had been in my Small Sutton..wasn't sure how much of that would fit into Kara. Surprisingly, everything minus one pouch and water bottle. Love color. Have a great pair of strappy heels that I think will be a good match too. Glad I got; was a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 3076068



GREAT addition.....love this size and that it has external pockets, something that I wish our Small Suttons had.......you should be quite delighted!


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> GREAT addition.....love this size and that it has external pockets, something that I wish our Small Suttons had.......you should be quite delighted!




Thank you..maybe Kara for lil more dressy and Small Sutton for comfy casual..need to pick my Fall color Small Sutton. Papaya isn't going to make it for New England Fall/Winter and I do love it like you and all it's other fans.


----------



## Reba

My other sale item, Quilted Mercury Penny. Will be a cute bag for holiday, or cocktail parties. Or just when carrying less out at night.


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> My other sale item, Quilted Mercury Penny. Will be a cute bag for holiday, or cocktail parties. Or just when carrying less out at night.
> 
> View attachment 3076186



Love this! You got your sale items fast!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My new Kara came. Very cute. Had been in my Small Sutton..wasn't sure how much of that would fit into Kara. Surprisingly, everything minus one pouch and water bottle. Love color. Have a great pair of strappy heels that I think will be a good match too. Glad I got; was a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 3076068







Reba said:


> They match...
> 
> 3076079[/ATTACH]







Reba said:


> My other sale item, Quilted Mercury Penny. Will be a cute bag for holiday, or cocktail parties. Or just when carrying less out at night.
> 
> View attachment 3076186





Such great choices! Everything arrived quickly! Love that the bag matches your shoes...it's so nice when things work out.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Fireworks tote still available in sale...grrr...why did I look? Resisting.


----------



## mariposa08

Did you see the pony mini metro?  so cute!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Did you see the pony mini metro?  so cute!




[emoji85]


----------



## dcblam

mariposa08 said:


> did you see the pony mini metro?  So cute!



yes, its adorable!


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> Fireworks tote still available in sale...grrr...why did I look? Resisting.



I know, I know.......BUT.....I just look at the beautiful MZ Wallace raffia tote that I purchased 2 years ago that has not ever been used.  Its too big for me and am saving it for when I go to the beach.....HA!!!  Havent been to the beach in years.

So - though I am tempted, I dont want to get another bag that just sits there PLUS, do I REALLY NEED another bag?????


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> I know, I know.......BUT.....I just look at the beautiful MZ Wallace raffia tote that I purchased 2 years ago that has not ever been used.  Its too big for me and am saving it for when I go to the beach.....HA!!!  Havent been to the beach in years.
> 
> 
> 
> So - though I am tempted, I dont want to get another bag that just sits there PLUS, do I REALLY NEED another bag?????




Exactly. I have enough bags that I actually do use...


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> I know, I know.......BUT.....I just look at the beautiful MZ Wallace raffia tote that I purchased 2 years ago that has not ever been used.  Its too big for me and am saving it for when I go to the beach.....HA!!!  Havent been to the beach in years.
> 
> 
> 
> So - though I am tempted, I dont want to get another bag that just sits there PLUS, do I REALLY NEED another bag?????




Voice of reason...[emoji122]...ahh...by the way...just put together (I think) 2 things in my head...your little pic and my trip to Cali this Spring...which included 2 seventeen year old girls..., is that Randy's [emoji507]'s in that pic?  They still talk about it!


----------



## dcblam

Reba said:


> Voice of reason...[emoji122]...ahh...by the way...just put together (I think) 2 things in my head...your little pic and my trip to Cali this Spring...which included 2 seventeen year old girls..., is that Randy's [emoji507]'s in that pic?  They still talk about it!




YUP!  I may be able to resist purchasing a bag, BUT good donuts are Irresistible [emoji14]
Love that place.   Thx for noticing [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> YUP!  I may be able to resist purchasing a bag, BUT good donuts are Irresistible [emoji14]
> Love that place.   Thx for noticing [emoji7]




Good donuts ARE irresistable. I'm looking forward to trying Dough in NYC next month. Have heard great things! 

I am resisting the fireworks tote...don't need, and not practical. Super cute, though!


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> YUP!  I may be able to resist purchasing a bag, BUT good donuts are Irresistible [emoji14]
> Love that place.   Thx for noticing [emoji7]




Ha ha, I bet we could fit a few in a nice roomy bag though!  It was a fun stop!  Good memory. [emoji4]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> They match...
> 
> 3076079[/ATTACH]



simply gorgeous


----------



## morejunkny

LuvAllBags said:


> Good donuts ARE irresistable. I'm looking forward to trying Dough in NYC next month. Have heard great things!
> 
> I am resisting the fireworks tote...don't need, and not practical. Super cute, though!




Please try Doughnut Plant too, to compare...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My other sale item, Quilted Mercury Penny. Will be a cute bag for holiday, or cocktail parties. Or just when carrying less out at night.
> 
> View attachment 3076186



This is adorable.


----------



## mariposa08

Did anyone grab one of the pony print small Mia's on the sale page today?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Did anyone grab one of the pony print small Mia's on the sale page today?




No.., did you?  Very cute...can't have one of each [emoji16]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> No.., did you?  Very cute...can't have one of each [emoji16]



It's super cute, but I don't think the pattern is for me.


----------



## Daquiri

Check out new arrivals..Redwood Kate and Belle


----------



## suzielovesCTs

Daquiri said:


> Check out new arrivals..Redwood Kate and Belle




I let go of my Vermillion Kate since it was too much of a tomato red imho. Gorgeous, but I wanted a deeper red. The MZW gods read my mind! Hmmm, the redwood tassel would be yummy on any classic black bedford bag.


----------



## Daquiri

suzielovesCTs said:


> I let go of my Vermillion Kate since it was too much of a tomato red imho. Gorgeous, but I wanted a deeper red. The MZW gods read my mind! Hmmm, the redwood tassel would be yummy on any classic black bedford bag.



Totally understand. Both Vermillion and Redwood are beautiful colors but Redwood is definitely deeper. Agreed about the tassel...will look great on black bedford.


----------



## Reba

Belle and Kate are pretty in Redwood. Metros are fun in plaid, Redwood leathers are pretty for a leather bag. The rest of the new, not a fan of.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Belle and Kate are pretty in Redwood. Metros are fun in plaid, Redwood leathers are pretty for a leather bag. The rest of the new, not a fan of.



Yep pretty much this is how I feel


----------



## biribiri

I quite like the Small Anastasia in Black Bedford, but I'm not sure how the leather part will hold up over time. 

Dee looks like a less chic version of Cleo at a !! price tag - maybe it looks better irl?

The plaid is cute, but on the Metro tote, it looks as though someone took a spray can and spritzed a pattern on it! sorry if it sounds weird, but that's my first impression when i saw the bags!


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> I quite like the Small Anastasia in Black Bedford, but I'm not sure how the leather part will hold up over time.
> 
> Dee looks like a less chic version of Cleo at a !! price tag - maybe it looks better irl?
> 
> The plaid is cute, but on the Metro tote, it looks as though someone took a spray can and spritzed a pattern on it! sorry if it sounds weird, but that's my first impression when i saw the bags!




Ha, ha. I can see your perception of plaid on Metro. I think you are supposed to be feeling fuzzy flannel; not bad spray paint job. Train the brain fuzzy flannel...then it is quite cute.


----------



## plumaplomb

I just received the Bellport tote.  I love how lightweight it is, and the color/pattern is nice.  However there is a huge gash on the side of it.  It was listed as Final Sale so I'm not sure how to proceed.  Has anyone had an issue similar to this before?


----------



## Daquiri

plumaplomb said:


> I just received the Bellport tote.  I love how lightweight it is, and the color/pattern is nice.  However there is a huge gash on the side of it.  It was listed as Final Sale so I'm not sure how to proceed.  Has anyone had an issue similar to this before?


Do you mean the Bellport from the weekend special sale?  The leather one?  I would definitely call, email..final sale or no.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I just received the Bellport tote.  I love how lightweight it is, and the color/pattern is nice.  However there is a huge gash on the side of it.  It was listed as Final Sale so I'm not sure how to proceed.  Has anyone had an issue similar to this before?




Call...Final Sale yes, but on new merchandise. Not damaged yard sale!  I am sure they will make good for you.


----------



## ame

I wonder if Nordstrom is going to get the Navy bags when they come out. I have notes and gc's burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I wonder if Nordstrom is going to get the Navy bags when they come out. I have notes and gc's burning a hole in my pocket.




I hope so..I have some of both too!


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> I just received the Bellport tote.  I love how lightweight it is, and the color/pattern is nice.  However there is a huge gash on the side of it.  It was listed as Final Sale so I'm not sure how to proceed.  Has anyone had an issue similar to this before?



Definitely contact them and return.  Final sale does not mean defective product.


----------



## justwatchin

plumaplomb said:


> I just received the Bellport tote.  I love how lightweight it is, and the color/pattern is nice.  However there is a huge gash on the side of it.  It was listed as Final Sale so I'm not sure how to proceed.  Has anyone had an issue similar to this before?



Oh no! I can't believe they would even send that to you! Final sale or not doesn't mean damaged goods.


----------



## justwatchin

My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.


----------



## mariposa08

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.



This is so cute!


----------



## plumaplomb

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.



This is adorable!  I wish I had gotten this, too.  

So they are sold out of the navy Bellport that was on sale.  They are going to issue me a refund for the defective bag they sent.  I'm bummed but it just wasn't meant to be, I guess!!


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.




Too cute...since it is so perfect for you, I hope they make in more colors for you in the future. [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.



This is so cute! I just got a small sutton, love the size and lack of weight.


----------



## renza

makn808 said:


> This is so cute! I just got a small sutton, love the size and lack of weight.




This is very cute! If I could do handheld only bags I would have gotten this or the pony print!


----------



## Reba

It is weird that the Small Plaid Sutton crossbody strap is light colored. Large Plaid Sutton is shown with a black one.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It is weird that the Small Plaid Sutton crossbody strap is light colored. Large Plaid Sutton is shown with a black one.



That was the first thing I noticed when looking at them.  Hate the light colored strap.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> That was the first thing I noticed when looking at them.  Hate the light colored strap.




I wonder if it is an error...  Seems like throwing on a black one would be so much easier production wise...not to mention soo much better looking.


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> This is so cute!


Thank you!



plumaplomb said:


> This is adorable!  I wish I had gotten this, too.
> 
> So they are sold out of the navy Bellport that was on sale.  They are going to issue me a refund for the defective bag they sent.  I'm bummed but it just wasn't meant to be, I guess!!


It is adorable! 

Glad they are refunding your money. Did they not have any others in stock?



Reba said:


> Too cute...since it is so perfect for you, I hope they make in more colors for you in the future. [emoji4]



Me too!


makn808 said:


> This is so cute! I just got a small sutton, love the size and lack of weight.



Thank you! That's why I love the metro's; so easy to carry.



renza said:


> This is very cute! If I could do handheld only bags I would have gotten this or the pony print!


Thank you!


----------



## Funaek

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.



Is that in kingsport gray?  Love it!


----------



## Funaek

My vermillion bedford suki arrived today. I love it!  It hangs nicely on the shoulder with flat leather straps and the color is a nice pop without being too bright or neon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like both sizes of the Anastasia, but they don't add anything new to my bag wardrobe. Maybe if they make it to sale in Jan. The wool versions are so cute, but I think the wool will pill.

Love the Black/Redwood Pippa and the tassel. Also love all the Redwood bags. I adore my Redwood Rome and can't recommend the color enough. It is gorgeous. 

Harper's quilting reminds me of Vera Bradley's black quilted bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Funaek said:


> My vermillion bedford suki arrived today. I love it!  It hangs nicely on the shoulder with flat leather straps and the color is a nice pop without being too bright or neon.




Beautiful! I really liked the Vermillion color. Seems like a versatile tote.


----------



## makn808

Funaek said:


> My vermillion bedford suki arrived today. I love it!  It hangs nicely on the shoulder with flat leather straps and the color is a nice pop without being too bright or neon.



Suki looks really nice...but your pugs are totally adorbs!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Do you mean the Bellport from the weekend special sale?  The leather one?  I would definitely call, email..final sale or no.




Daquiri, since you saw the Redwood Bedford bags in person, do you recall if the Small Nikki or Charli (larger version) seemed bigger? They have somewhat similar dimensions, with Charli being taller. Given that MZ's measurements are always notoriously off, I am curious about your observations on size. TIA!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Daquiri, since you saw the Redwood Bedford bags in person, do you recall if the Small Nikki or Charli (larger version) seemed bigger? They have somewhat similar dimensions, with Charli being taller. Given that MZ's measurements are always notoriously off, I am curious about your observations on size. TIA!



I would say Charli appears larger because of it's height but I only tried on the Nikki and small Nilkki. I wish I had tried on the Charli's too.


----------



## Daquiri

Funaek said:


> My vermillion bedford suki arrived today. I love it!  It hangs nicely on the shoulder with flat leather straps and the color is a nice pop without being too bright or neon.



Beautiful dogs and love the Suki! I was tempted by the Navy twill version. This style looks so good on and seems like it would be easy to carry. Great strap length.


----------



## Daquiri

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.


Adorable!  Enjoy


----------



## Daquiri

plumaplomb said:


> This is adorable!  I wish I had gotten this, too.
> 
> So they are sold out of the navy Bellport that was on sale.  They are going to issue me a refund for the defective bag they sent.  I'm bummed but it just wasn't meant to be, I guess!!



I'm sorry to hear that they're out of the Bellport but glad they will be refunding your money.


----------



## Daquiri

mariposa08 said:


> That was the first thing I noticed when looking at them.  Hate the light colored strap.



Agreed, dark colored strap looks much better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I would say Charli appears larger because of it's height but I only tried on the Nikki and small Nilkki. I wish I had tried on the Charli's too.




Thank you!


----------



## justwatchin

Funaek said:


> Is that in kingsport gray?  Love it!



Yes it is.


----------



## justwatchin

Daquiri said:


> Adorable!  Enjoy



Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> My mini tote came! For me this is the perfect size because I carry very little. I like this even better than the small Sutton.




Cute! Great choice!!


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Cute! Great choice!!



Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

Funaek said:


> My vermillion bedford suki arrived today. I love it!  It hangs nicely on the shoulder with flat leather straps and the color is a nice pop without being too bright or neon.



love vermillion! So glad you love Suki!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I wonder if it is an error...  Seems like throwing on a black one would be so much easier production wise...not to mention soo much better looking.




Augh no kidding. And I was so excited about it before... I think I prefer the plaid on small bag rather than big one, otherwise I'd buy both suttons and just use the black strap


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> My new Kara came. Very cute. Had been in my Small Sutton..wasn't sure how much of that would fit into Kara. Surprisingly, everything minus one pouch and water bottle. Love color. Have a great pair of strappy heels that I think will be a good match too. Glad I got; was a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 3076068




What a cute little thing!!! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got the Ash/Coffee ball tassel and find it odd that the coffee part is suede. I looked closely and it is clearly regular leather in the description and photo. It is pretty, just not the same as described. I will keep it but they should change their description.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thinking of ordering a Charli to see what the deal is with it...probably same shape as Bianca. I sold a Bianca a while ago...this one has multi-function handles-straps and more outside pockets. Not very deep, though, which is usually a need for me. Also unsure of the zipper flap. Looks huge and like it hangs over the inside pockets.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Charli seems ok I prefer Small Nikki tho bc of the shape/size and it looks so pretty in redwood


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the Ash/Coffee ball tassel and find it odd that the coffee part is suede. I looked closely and it is clearly regular leather in the description and photo. It is pretty, just not the same as described. I will keep it but they should change their description.



i ordered one as well, it's on its way over to me. will update if the tassel is suede or leather when i receive it!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the Ash/Coffee ball tassel and find it odd that the coffee part is suede. I looked closely and it is clearly regular leather in the description and photo. It is pretty, just not the same as described. I will keep it but they should change their description.


That's a very pretty tassel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> i ordered one as well, it's on its way over to me. will update if the tassel is suede or leather when i receive it!




Great! Yes, please let me know!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> That's a very pretty tassel.




Thanks, yes I love the colors. Goes with a lot of my bags.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Augh no kidding. And I was so excited about it before... I think I prefer the plaid on small bag rather than big one, otherwise I'd buy both suttons and just use the black strap




Hmm...maybe since you love, love the Small Sutton, you could get one in basic black and one in the plaid and use the black strap for both?  It will be a long Fall and Winter...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> What a cute little thing!!! Congrats!




Thanks, she is a cutie...[emoji162]


----------



## Reba

Was thinking about my Small Sutton. Bought it in the very bright Papaya in the Spring. Thought I would get it for a fun bag that I would use occasionally during the Summer.  Was I wrong. I usually rotate my bag a few times a week...this Summer, I have to make myself get out of the Sutton. At first I was using shoulder strap; but now I have put it away and have only been using top handles. When it's hot I prefer to not "wear" my bag.  Just so light and comfy and roomy at the same time. Thought I would share in case anyone was on the fence about trying. Now I will need a Fall/Winter one!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Was thinking about my Small Sutton. Bought it in the very bright Papaya in the Spring. Thought I would get it for a fun bag that I would use occasionally during the Summer.  Was I wrong. I usually rotate my bag a few times a week...this Summer, I have to make myself get out of the Sutton. At first I was using shoulder strap; but now I have put it away and have only been using top handles. When it's hot I prefer to not "wear" my bag.  Just so light and comfy and roomy at the same time. Thought I would share in case anyone was on the fence about trying. Now I will need a Fall/Winter one!



What a great testimony reba. I just got a small sutton and so far, so good! I'm getting the cb strap shortened a bit so i can wear it on the shoulder comfortably. It is so light and so stinkin' cute! My only "meh" is i wish the strap clips were lighter...


----------



## jwrightmc

mariposa08 said:


> That was the first thing I noticed when looking at them.  Hate the light colored strap.


Someone in another group contacted MZW and they confirmed the small plaid sutton will indeed have a black strap and they will be updaing the pics on the website


----------



## Reba

jwrightmc said:


> Someone in another group contacted MZW and they confirmed the small plaid sutton will indeed have a black strap and they will be updaing the pics on the website




Oh good..thought that had to be an error!  Looked terrible!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> What a great testimony reba. I just got a small sutton and so far, so good! I'm getting the cb strap shortened a bit so i can wear it on the shoulder comfortably. It is so light and so stinkin' cute! My only "meh" is i wish the strap clips were lighter...




I am pretty tall, so I could wear on shoulder ok. Hope you get as much wear out of yours as I have. The more I used it, the more I appreciated it. Enjoy.


----------



## mariposa08

jwrightmc said:


> Someone in another group contacted MZW and they confirmed the small plaid sutton will indeed have a black strap and they will be updaing the pics on the website



Oh good!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## georgianne

I just called the Crosby street store and they said that the small plaid sutton has a gray strap, not a black one and that it is really cute. I told her that someone said it would be black and she insisted it is gray! Hmmm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> I just called the Crosby street store and they said that the small plaid sutton has a gray strap, not a black one and that it is really cute. I told her that someone said it would be black and she insisted it is gray! Hmmm.




Hmmm....indeed. As usual, CS and the stores don't have their stories straight.


----------



## Reba

georgianne said:


> I just called the Crosby street store and they said that the small plaid sutton has a gray strap, not a black one and that it is really cute. I told her that someone said it would be black and she insisted it is gray! Hmmm.




Oh geez...


----------



## Beth24

What do you all think is the best MZ work bag? Shopping for my best friend's 50th birthday present. Most of her commuting is in the car and she is an attorney. I know people like the Belle. Anything else I should consider? Nikki or Anastasia? TIA!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> What do you all think is the best MZ work bag? Shopping for my best friend's 50th birthday present. Most of her commuting is in the car and she is an attorney. I know people like the Belle. Anything else I should consider? Nikki or Anastasia? TIA!




I'd recommend Kate, Belle or Jane. Depends on how much she carries. If she has a dressy office environment, the classic black bags with gold zippers are beautiful. The new Anastasia looks like an awesome office-appropriate bag too.


----------



## pursephonie

Beth24 said:


> What do you all think is the best MZ work bag? Shopping for my best friend's 50th birthday present. Most of her commuting is in the car and she is an attorney. I know people like the Belle. Anything else I should consider? Nikki or Anastasia? TIA!




The Kate is wonderful (love the Stone shade and the bottle pockets... They just fit a Swell bottle). The Chelsea Tote is lovely too. Different shape, great for hauling work things, turns into a smooshy puddle of lovely when not jam packed. Each has a different look, I think.


----------



## pursephonie

(See above...  )


----------



## LuvAllBags

pursephonie said:


> (See above...  )




Something's wrong with the app. I am getting double posting messages too.


----------



## pursephonie

LuvAllBags said:


> Something's wrong with the app. I am getting double posting messages too.




Whew, thought it was me in my newbiness!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow...they only have the black and plaid small suttons right now. The other colors are gone!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday! Cleaning out some things today...going through my collection with a fine toothed comb. We are starting to discuss possibly moving to the city, so I may have to make some decisions about my collection in the next few months.

All Janes/Frankies are staying. That's a given since they are scarce these days. Also keeping all of my classic black collection. 

Trying to decide if I want to keep both Lizzie and Paige. For those who have both, do you find they have different advantages? They seem so similar in size. 

Trying to decide if the outliers like the Astor really add anything unique...I have some time to ponder this, but am starting to give it some thought!


----------



## Reba

LuvAll, I only have Lizzy, but have seen Paige up close. I think you are right about being about the same. Just personal preference.  I like the depth on Lizzy, but have read some argue the benefits of Paige pocket placement (i.e. big back pocket for wallet). If paring down to one or the other, I would just judge on what works better for you. And then there is the extra strap option on Lizzy...I like that; but I seem to remember it slips on you (?).  Good luck on your maybe move...sounds exciting!


----------



## pursephonie

I'd say the Lizzy vs Paige choice comes down to whether you're a vertical or horizontal packer. Lizzy is too vertical for me, have to root to get to stuff.

I'm probably also an overpacker!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAll, I only have Lizzy, but have seen Paige up close. I think you are right about being about the same. Just personal preference.  I like the depth on Lizzy, but have read some argue the benefits of Paige pocket placement (i.e. big back pocket for wallet). If paring down to one or the other, I would just judge on what works better for you. And then there is the extra strap option on Lizzy...I like that; but I seem to remember it slips on you (?).  Good luck on your maybe move...sounds exciting!







pursephonie said:


> I'd say the Lizzy vs Paige choice comes down to whether you're a vertical or horizontal packer. Lizzy is too vertical for me, have to root to get to stuff.
> 
> I'm probably also an overpacker!




Thanks to you both! Leaning toward keeping Paige since I know it works for me. They seem to hold about the same.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday! Cleaning out some things today...going through my collection with a fine toothed comb. We are starting to discuss possibly moving to the city, so I may have to make some decisions about my collection in the next few months.
> 
> All Janes/Frankies are staying. That's a given since they are scarce these days. Also keeping all of my classic black collection.
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to keep both Lizzie and Paige. For those who have both, do you find they have different advantages? They seem so similar in size.
> 
> Trying to decide if the outliers like the Astor really add anything unique...I have some time to ponder this, but am starting to give it some thought!



I have two Paige's and two Lizzy 's and I would not part with any. I would sell my other bags first. I find I use these four more then I use my baby janes which used to be my favorite . Sorry no help here.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have two Paige's and two Lizzy 's and I would not part with any. I would sell my other bags first. I find I use these four more then I use my baby janes which used to be my favorite . Sorry no help here.




Haha - thanks!


----------



## plumaplomb

My mom saw my black Moto Lizzy so I had to kiss that goodbye lol.  At least she has great taste!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> My mom saw my black Moto Lizzy so I had to kiss that goodbye lol.  At least she has great taste!




That's nice. Was it not being used by you?


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> That's nice. Was it not being used by you?




I was using it but switching in and out like always.  She's a one bag girl!


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> I have two Paige's and two Lizzy 's and I would not part with any. I would sell my other bags first. I find I use these four more then I use my baby janes which used to be my favorite . Sorry no help here.




I'm having the same feelings about my 2 Baby Janes - used to be my favorite, but for the past year I've barely used them. Can't believe I'm even thinking about selling them! Are you going to hold onto yours?


----------



## biribiri

nyshopaholic said:


> I'm having the same feelings about my 2 Baby Janes - used to be my favorite, but for the past year I've barely used them. Can't believe I'm even thinking about selling them! Are you going to hold onto yours?




I'm looking at my first Baby Jane -probably in Ash- after collecting the more simplistic designs MZW has, so I'm a little curious why has Baby Jane fallen out of favor with you? Hope you don't mind me asking as I'm not sure if the bag, pretty as it is, would fit my needs since I can't try it in person. Thanks!


----------



## Funaek

Beth24 said:


> What do you all think is the best MZ work bag? Shopping for my best friend's 50th birthday present. Most of her commuting is in the car and she is an attorney. I know people like the Belle. Anything else I should consider? Nikki or Anastasia? TIA!



For me (since I have a medium sized laptop that I need to carry back and forth with me some days), I regularly use my Belle and City Tote as my go to work bags.  Large enough to fit everything.  Belle looks nicer, but the rolled handles never stay on my shoulders when I'm wearing coats/jackets so I use Belle in the summer and city tote in the fall/winter.

Janes are also very popular for work.  I'd use them if my laptop could fit in them.


----------



## nyshopaholic

biribiri said:


> I'm looking at my first Baby Jane -probably in Ash- after collecting the more simplistic designs MZW has, so I'm a little curious why has Baby Jane fallen out of favor with you? Hope you don't mind me asking as I'm not sure if the bag, pretty as it is, would fit my needs since I can't try it in person. Thanks!




No problem! For me, it is definitely due to the lack of a crossbody or long shoulder strap, coupled with the fact that I do not find the rolled handles comfortable on my shoulders anymore (they are very sensitive). That's why I usually find myself choosing another bag to carry. But I still love the overall look & aesthetic of the Baby Jane, and as a true medium size bag, it definitely fits everything I usually carry on a daily basis.


----------



## dcooney4

biribiri said:


> I'm looking at my first Baby Jane -probably in Ash- after collecting the more simplistic designs MZW has, so I'm a little curious why has Baby Jane fallen out of favor with you? Hope you don't mind me asking as I'm not sure if the bag, pretty as it is, would fit my needs since I can't try it in person. Thanks!



I still love my baby Janes. I just often need to be hands free so paige and lizzy get used more. I also have too many other bags that I need to rotate through.


----------



## dcooney4

plumaplomb said:


> I was using it but switching in and out like always.  She's a one bag girl!



You are a good daughter. I would have offered my my mom one of my other bags. My Mom is a one a bag at a time woman too, but she is also a bag killer. She puts pens and stuff like that in bags. So if it does not work for her in the end ,I do not want it back if that makes sense.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I was using it but switching in and out like always.  She's a one bag girl!




I agree with dcooney, you are a sweet daughter. [emoji175]


----------



## plumaplomb

Aw you are too sweet.  I have to admit though that my mom has just arrived to stay with me until my baby is born and settled, so really I owe her a thousand MZW bags!!  [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

plumaplomb said:


> Aw you are too sweet.  I have to admit though that my mom has just arrived to stay with me until my baby is born and settled, so really I owe her a thousand MZW bags!!  [emoji4]



That is very exciting news. Congrats!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Aw you are too sweet.  I have to admit though that my mom has just arrived to stay with me until my baby is born and settled, so really I owe her a thousand MZW bags!!  [emoji4]




Congrats!  Best wishes. Enjoy every precious moment of all three of you together.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Aw you are too sweet.  I have to admit though that my mom has just arrived to stay with me until my baby is born and settled, so really I owe her a thousand MZW bags!!  [emoji4]




Congratulations!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> You are a good daughter. I would have offered my my mom one of my other bags. My Mom is a one a bag at a time woman too, but she is also a bag killer. She puts pens and stuff like that in bags. So if it does not work for her in the end ,I do not want it back if that makes sense.




This made me lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Funaek said:


> For me (since I have a medium sized laptop that I need to carry back and forth with me some days), I regularly use my Belle and City Tote as my go to work bags.  Large enough to fit everything.  Belle looks nicer, but the rolled handles never stay on my shoulders when I'm wearing coats/jackets so I use Belle in the summer and city tote in the fall/winter.
> 
> Janes are also very popular for work.  I'd use them if my laptop could fit in them.




I love Jane for work. My laptop is small, so it fits well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> No problem! For me, it is definitely due to the lack of a crossbody or long shoulder strap, coupled with the fact that I do not find the rolled handles comfortable on my shoulders anymore (they are very sensitive). That's why I usually find myself choosing another bag to carry. But I still love the overall look & aesthetic of the Baby Jane, and as a true medium size bag, it definitely fits everything I usually carry on a daily basis.




Same here. Looks beautiful, but not quite as useful as other styles. I had one and sold it because I need to carry more on a daily basis.


----------



## tickedoffchick

You have to check out the MZ Wallace Twitter feed this evening!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Beth24 said:


> What do you all think is the best MZ work bag? Shopping for my best friend's 50th birthday present. Most of her commuting is in the car and she is an attorney. I know people like the Belle. Anything else I should consider? Nikki or Anastasia? TIA!




Belle, without hesitation!  I have 2 in different colors and it's my go to bag for commuting and business travel.  When traveling, I place a small bag inside the Belle so I can get away with carry on, too.  Belle holds laptop, binder, water bottle, etc. with a pocket for everything.  Great choice and lovely gift selection!


----------



## Reba

tickedoffchick said:


> You have to check out the MZ Wallace Twitter feed this evening!




What was the chatter about?


----------



## mariposa08

Hillary ******* tweeted this pic----- she's carrying her mzw


----------



## Reba

Looks nice on her...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Berry love today! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji8]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Berry love today! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3088868




So, so pretty..jealous..[emoji7]. They need to release some pretty colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So, so pretty..jealous..[emoji7]. They need to release some pretty colors!




Thanks - so true. My hopes are high for the Fall jewel tones.


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> Berry love today! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3088868




So pretty...


----------



## Tuuli35

mariposa08 said:


> Hillary ******* tweeted this pic----- she's carrying her mzw




Is this Bea?


----------



## Pirula

Tuuli35 said:


> Is this Bea?




Yes it is.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Berry love today! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3088868



Your pic is motivation to switch into this. I've been carrying black Belle and she's been so great I'm lazy to switch but some color is needed.


----------



## plumaplomb

I got my refund for the defective tote I purchased online from them, minus the shipping I paid.  I was kind of upset that they didn't refund me the shipping cost since I was unable to keep the bag because of their mistake, not mine.  But I guess I am just happy that they let me return it at all since it was a final sale item.


----------



## Pirula

plumaplomb said:


> I got my refund for the defective tote I purchased online from them, minus the shipping I paid.  I was kind of upset that they didn't refund me the shipping cost since I was unable to keep the bag because of their mistake, not mine.  But I guess I am just happy that they let me return it at all since it was a final sale item.




That's really annoying.  Defective merchandise is something you're not "lucky" to have sent back for a full refund, if that's their stance.  I'd push back.  They've really got a nerve.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I got my refund for the defective tote I purchased online from them, minus the shipping I paid.  I was kind of upset that they didn't refund me the shipping cost since I was unable to keep the bag because of their mistake, not mine.  But I guess I am just happy that they let me return it at all since it was a final sale item.




I really don't understand why they are such AH's when it comes to customer service.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I got my refund for the defective tote I purchased online from them, minus the shipping I paid.  I was kind of upset that they didn't refund me the shipping cost since I was unable to keep the bag because of their mistake, not mine.  But I guess I am just happy that they let me return it at all since it was a final sale item.




I would ask for a shipping refund given the defective merchandise. The person processing the refund may not have been paying attention to the reason for the return. They are probably processing a lot of refunds right now.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> I got my refund for the defective tote I purchased online from them, minus the shipping I paid.  I was kind of upset that they didn't refund me the shipping cost since I was unable to keep the bag because of their mistake, not mine.  But I guess I am just happy that they let me return it at all since it was a final sale item.



Their CS is terrible. I would ask for the shipping refund.


----------



## Reba

FYI, Saks.com has the Plaid Small Sutton available for purchase now. Their pictures show a black crossbody strap. Cuckoo; if you order, who knows what you will actually get.


----------



## ame

Ok I have $900 burning a hole in my wallet to Nordstrom. Bring on the Navy bags dammit. Otherwise I am calling the LV boutique in the Chicago Nordstrom and buying something there


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Ok I have $900 burning a hole in my wallet to Nordstrom. Bring on the Navy bags dammit. Otherwise I am calling the LV boutique in the Chicago Nordstrom and buying something there




Ooh..that's a lot of gift cards and Nordie Notes!  I wonder when the release date of the blue bags will be...


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Ooh..that's a lot of gift cards and Nordie Notes!  I wonder when the release date of the blue bags will be...



I really was hoping for a Paige, but it sounds like only Lizzy.  I honestly think they didn't credit all my returns but DH just thinks I bought more than I realize. I did use both of my 3x points days to buy boots and a lot of bigger ticket stuff (skincare and whatnot), so maybe it did just add up.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I really was hoping for a Paige, but it sounds like only Lizzy.  I honestly think they didn't credit all my returns but DH just thinks I bought more than I realize. I did use both of my 3x points days to buy boots and a lot of bigger ticket stuff (skincare and whatnot), so maybe it did just add up.




One thing I didn't realize about the Notes..if you don't use your allotted alteration $ for the year, at year's end they give it to you in Notes...at least that's what I think happened last year...


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> One thing I didn't realize about the Notes..if you don't use your allotted alteration $ for the year, at year's end they give it to you in Notes...at least that's what I think happened last year...



That's never been done for me before. Usually you just lose it. But Ill be curious to see if that happens this year.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> That's never been done for me before. Usually you just lose it. But Ill be curious to see if that happens this year.




Maybe I am wrong...I got a lump sum one at the end of year that seemed to be around that amount...but, could have been like you said...combo of triple point days etc.


----------



## plumaplomb

Update: I emailed them back last night and asked for a shipping refund.  They obliged, saying that it was an exception.  Thanks for the tips, you guys!  Now that means I can go get a Chipotle burrito for lunch.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Update: I emailed them back last night and asked for a shipping refund.  They obliged, saying that it was an exception.  Thanks for the tips, you guys!  Now that means I can go get a Chipotle burrito for lunch.




baby will appreciate that lunch..[emoji4]


----------



## Beth24

plumaplomb said:


> Update: I emailed them back last night and asked for a shipping refund.  They obliged, saying that it was an exception.  Thanks for the tips, you guys!  Now that means I can go get a Chipotle burrito for lunch.




Yay! Glad they did the right thing and that you and baby will be well fed!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

is today's special 12 weekend of summer 50% off black? i really wish they would had included more bags like Jane, Hayley, or Paige..those are my favs and would love one in black


----------



## biribiri

tua said:


> is today's special 12 weekend of summer 50% off black? i really wish they would had included more bags like Jane, Hayley, or Paige..those are my favs and would love one in black



yep, only their newer designs it seems. fancying the Kara though, was wondering for a while where did it disappear to...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow. Really disappointing...as usual. Not one classic in the bunch. I would have sprung for a Marlena.

For anyone on the fence about Eliza - I love mine. It is gorgeous with the gold zippers.


----------



## mariposa08

Georgie, Eliza, and Kara look nice

At Easter Georgie was on my list but the discounts weren't that great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Georgie, Eliza, and Kara look nice
> 
> 
> 
> At Easter Georgie was on my list but the discounts weren't that great.




I sold my Georgie but the one nice thing is that it sits nicely on the shoulder. Doesn't slip.


----------



## Reba

Nothing I need. Like the Eliza, but probably a little too big for me. Just got Kara in Clove...adorable; is on the smaller side but love how the gold zips pop on this bag. Is very pretty in black...saw in person a few months back and came very close to buying it then.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow. Really disappointing...as usual. Not one classic in the bunch. I would have sprung for a Marlena.
> 
> For anyone on the fence about Eliza - I love mine. It is gorgeous with the gold zippers.




No classics...are these styles on their way out?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> No classics...are these styles on their way out?




Standard rule of thumb...you don't put items on sale that sell well at full price...


----------



## lisalm

I saw that the Greenwich travel bag is part of the Black Friday 50% off sale. Does anyone have this bag? I've been eyeing it for a while. Not sure how useful it would be, as it might get too heavy when loaded up (and I might be inclided to just use a wheeled suitcase). Good price, though!


----------



## lisalm

Also, does anyone have the medium Metro in the charity water print? I think it's really pretty and "beach-y" (can imgine bringing it on a beach vacation). I really loved the last water print--think it was a water lilly patter, but it came and went before I could grab it. Am ambivalent about purchasing a medium Metro, as I have a solid color medium and could really use a large.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow. Really disappointing...as usual. Not one classic in the bunch. I would have sprung for a Marlena.
> 
> For anyone on the fence about Eliza - I love mine. It is gorgeous with the gold zippers.




+1 - I would have sprung for the Small Nikki in black.


----------



## justwatchin

It looks like one of the leather totes sold out.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I like the black leather totes but deff cant do open top I need security for my items inside


----------



## mariposa08

Chelsea and Chelsea weekender and the only two that have not sold out.  WOW. 


Also do you think this is the end of Georgie, Eliza, and Kara?  Surprised they put black on sale.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

wow thats amazing how everything sold out except the Chelsea


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am guessing they put a limited quantity on special. Would not be surprised if they show up again at full price after the weekend.


----------



## biribiri

Hi ladies, I was just checking out a Beijing-based MZW retailer's web shop and they are stocking Redwood and Dawn Bedford Marlenas! 

Took some screenshots, so you can see how Dawn looks like. Seems like a slightly more bluish tone than last season's Navy, which borders on black. Hope this helps!


----------



## makn808

biribiri said:


> Hi ladies, I was just checking out a Beijing-based MZW retailer's web shop and they are stocking Redwood and Dawn Bedford Marlenas!
> 
> Took some screenshots, so you can see how Dawn looks like. Seems like a slightly more bluish tone than last season's Navy, which borders on black. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3090636
> 
> View attachment 3090637
> View attachment 3090638



Whoa. Dawn with silver hw is gorgeous.


----------



## Reba

Black Eliza and Black Chelsea are 50% off on Nordstrom...if you missed them on MZW!


----------



## Reba

Bloomies has a Royal Coco Tote for $144 and Jungle Pippa for $73...FYI.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Black Eliza and Black Chelsea are 50% off on Nordstrom...if you missed them on MZW!




See discounting black on Nords makes me think maybe they are getting rid of Eliza already.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Bloomies has a Royal Coco Tote for $144 and Jungle Pippa for $73...FYI.



If you signup for the text alerts you get a 10% code too


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> See discounting black on Nords makes me think maybe they are getting rid of Eliza already.




Either that, or someone showed them the MZW ad and they are price matching?  I actually ordered the Eliza through Nordies. It is probably too big for me, but the return process is so easy through them; and I will be able to check it out first-hand. If it is good, I will have the 50% off.


----------



## Reba

rue la la accessories that pop has some MZW. Under summer forever sale.


----------



## ame

I emailed MZW about the Dawn color in Paige because I've been WAITING for it forever... this was the reply.



> Hi Ame,
> 
> I followed up with our Wholesale department and it looks like we will not be carrying the Dawn Paige on our website, retail stores or in department stores. We would like to apologize for the inconvenience. We will only have the Paige available in Clay and Hunter Green for our Autumn/Winter Collection.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Best,
> Samantha


EPIC. FAIL.

So I guess I will be looking for a like new preowned bag from someone or I'll be looking for a different brand that has a navy bag that meets my needs.


----------



## plumaplomb

ame said:


> I emailed MZW about the Dawn color in Paige because I've been WAITING for it forever... this was the reply.
> 
> 
> EPIC. FAIL.
> 
> So I guess I will be looking for a like new preowned bag from someone or I'll be looking for a different brand that has a navy bag that meets my needs.




Ugh!!  So no dawn anything??


----------



## ame

plumaplomb said:


> Ugh!!  So no dawn anything??



There will be a few other designs, just no Paige. And that's what I was waiting for.  There should a Lizzy. But I tried that one out with my stuff and it won't work as well for me as a Paige.


----------



## ame

plumaplomb said:


> Ugh!!  So no dawn anything??



Small Nikki, Lizzy, Chelsea, Chelsea Weekender, Kate, Marlena and Pippa,  possibly also Metro totes, small & large Sutton, and Metro Backpack and leather Henry


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> There will be a few other designs, just no Paige. And that's what I was waiting for.  There should a Lizzy. But I tried that one out with my stuff and it won't work as well for me as a Paige.




Sorry no Paige for you.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Sorry no Paige for you.



Yep. No paige for me.


----------



## mariposa08

I ordered the Pippa from the Bloomingdales sale last week and got it yesterday.  When Pippa came out I was very anti, but with the extra 10% off, free shipping, and no tax (there must not be a Bloomies in Tx) I got it for $65.  Used it today because I was kid free and I actually really like it.  I would never pay $195 for it, but for $65 I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Daquiri

ame said:


> Yep. No paige for me.


FYI...there is a Paige in Navy Luster on e-Bay now.  Not my listing...I don't sell on e-Bay but like to look.


----------



## ame

Daquiri said:


> FYI...there is a Paige in Navy Luster on e-Bay now.  Not my listing...I don't sell on e-Bay but like to look.



I saw it, thank you!--the seller is part of the FB group and has several people in line already.


----------



## makn808

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the Pippa from the Bloomingdales sale last week and got it yesterday.  When Pippa came out I was very anti, but with the extra 10% off, free shipping, and no tax (there must not be a Bloomies in Tx) I got it for $65.  Used it today because I was kid free and I actually really like it.  I would never pay $195 for it, but for $65 I'm really happy with it.



That's a great deal, and jungle is a really pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## justwatchin

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the Pippa from the Bloomingdales sale last week and got it yesterday.  When Pippa came out I was very anti, but with the extra 10% off, free shipping, and no tax (there must not be a Bloomies in Tx) I got it for $65.  Used it today because I was kid free and I actually really like it.  I would never pay $195 for it, but for $65 I'm really happy with it.


What a great deal!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the Pippa from the Bloomingdales sale last week and got it yesterday.  When Pippa came out I was very anti, but with the extra 10% off, free shipping, and no tax (there must not be a Bloomies in Tx) I got it for $65.  Used it today because I was kid free and I actually really like it.  I would never pay $195 for it, but for $65 I'm really happy with it.




I love it!


----------



## ame

holy smokes what a deal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> rue la la accessories that pop has some MZW. Under summer forever sale.




Weird prices on the RLL stuff...some high, some low...lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Either that, or someone showed them the MZW ad and they are price matching?  I actually ordered the Eliza through Nordies. It is probably too big for me, but the return process is so easy through them; and I will be able to check it out first-hand. If it is good, I will have the 50% off.




Congrats! Hope you like it. I was surprised how much I like it. Makes a great under seat bag for flights.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the Pippa from the Bloomingdales sale last week and got it yesterday.  When Pippa came out I was very anti, but with the extra 10% off, free shipping, and no tax (there must not be a Bloomies in Tx) I got it for $65.  Used it today because I was kid free and I actually really like it.  I would never pay $195 for it, but for $65 I'm really happy with it.



Looks cute on you...   What can fit inside?


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> Weird prices on the RLL stuff...some high, some low...lol.




What's on there?  I'm not a member and I don't want to sign up lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> What's on there?  I'm not a member and I don't want to sign up lol




Summer color Chelseas - jungle, vermillion, tiger eye, Navy twill Suki tote and some royal bedford wallets. Some prices higher than MZ recent sale prices.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> What's on there?  I'm not a member and I don't want to sign up lol




Much like a HauteLook kind of website.. Deals of the day or if the week. For MZ stuff they have some Chelsea totes and some wallets. A Mae and the smaller nylon one, Ingrid, leather wallet Lexi and the Blue Suki.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Looks cute on you...   What can fit inside?



Easily fit my wallet (leather Ingrid),  Phone (Iphone 6), sunglasses, and keys.  Room for more on the sides of wallet or phone.  Let me snap a pic.


----------



## mariposa08

Keys in the middle snap part


----------



## mariposa08

Kindle fits too


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Kindle fits too




Wow! Holds more than I expected.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Kindle fits too




Looks handy!  Love the color..[emoji172]


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Kindle fits too



It looks great and holds a lot. The best is the pretty Siamese walking in the other picture.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It looks great and holds a lot. The best is the pretty Siamese walking in the other picture.




I meant to comment on that cutie photo-bomber too!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I meant to comment on that cutie photo-bomber too!





dcooney4 said:


> It looks great and holds a lot. The best is the pretty Siamese walking in the other picture.




Thank you both.  He's a love muffin and of course very talkative.


----------



## ame

Boy am I really pacing on the Ebay Paige! Anyone have experience with Navy Luster? How well does it hold up?


----------



## dcooney4

I have charcoal luster not sure if it is the same . My charcoal luster baby Jane had been through the worst rain and snow storms and still looks brand new.


----------



## makn808

There is a berry Hayley on the bay. Not my auction. If you love begonia, berry is really, really close to begonia. &#55357;&#56470;


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> There is a berry Hayley on the bay. Not my auction. If you love begonia, berry is really, really close to begonia. &#55357;&#56470;




I can confirm that Berry is amazing! This is not my auction either. Berry bags rarely appear for resale, especially new. I hope a TPFer gets it!


----------



## Zuhrah

ame said:


> I emailed MZW about the Dawn color in Paige because I've been WAITING for it forever... this was the reply.
> 
> 
> EPIC. FAIL.
> 
> So I guess I will be looking for a like new preowned bag from someone or I'll be looking for a different brand that has a navy bag that meets my needs.




I agree. Paige is a classic shape and Dawn is a perfect Autumn color. And with silver hardware, it should be a winning combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Still thinking about the Redwood bedford bags. I see that Marlena is available overseas. Wonder if it's going to be available in the U.S.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Brand new black Jane on ebay. Good price. Not my auction.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Still thinking about the Redwood bedford bags. I see that Marlena is available overseas. Wonder if it's going to be available in the U.S.




I got to see the Redwood in person last week when I was in NYC. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I got to see the Redwood in person last week when I was in NYC. It's gorgeous!!!




Thanks for the feedback...I will try to hold out until I go in a few weeks.


----------



## xinhbg

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the feedback...I will try to hold out until I go in a few weeks.


It is really pretty.. And later in holiday we will see a beautiful jade


----------



## LuvAllBags

xinhbg said:


> It is really pretty.. And later in holiday we will see a beautiful jade




Nice! Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Reba

xinhbg said:


> It is really pretty.. And later in holiday we will see a beautiful jade




Does it look like last year's Jade on the Quilted Satin Metro Tote?


----------



## mariposa08

xinhbg said:


> It is really pretty.. And later in holiday we will see a beautiful jade




Fingers crossed it's in some classic styles and not just the new styles.


----------



## BethL

Does anyone know when any new colors (Dawn?) will be on the MZW website?


----------



## ame

*dances a jig of glee*  I just scored a UNICORN of mine.   I literally almost died when I found out I was first to contact for it. I just paid for it, and it will go out to me tomorrow.  Fingers crossed the mail man doesn't lose it. I ended up passing on the navy luster because the material was not quite what I was after, and I could not convince myself to try it. I have been clapping and dancing and squealing all day.


----------



## nyshopaholic

ame said:


> *dances a jig of glee*  I just scored a UNICORN of mine.   I literally almost died when I found out I was first to contact for it. I just paid for it, and it will go out to me tomorrow.  Fingers crossed the mail man doesn't lose it. I ended up passing on the navy luster because the material was not quite what I was after, and I could not convince myself to try it. I have been clapping and dancing and squealing all day.



Congratulations *ame*! I am so excited for you  Can we have a hint about which bag your unicorn is?


----------



## ame

nyshopaholic said:


> Congratulations *ame*! I am so excited for you  Can we have a hint about which bag your unicorn is?



It's a Paige, and it's dark blue!  And I know it is HIGHLY sought after.  I have been pi$$ing and moaning forEVER here and there about the navy bags...well just as I got on FB today, literally just as I clicked on the group, it was listed this morning in the sale thread . I IMMEDIATELY messaged the seller right as it went up on the thread, like fingers don't fail me now, and was so excited I was the first to contact her. I could.not.even.believe.it.  Can't wait to get it!    I am already plotting where I'll put all my stuff in the bag.


----------



## plumaplomb

ame said:


> It's a Paige, and it's dark blue!  And I know it is HIGHLY sought after.  I have been pi$$ing and moaning forEVER here and there about the navy bags...well just as I got on FB today, literally just as I clicked on the group, it was listed this morning in the sale thread . I IMMEDIATELY messaged the seller right as it went up on the thread, like fingers don't fail me now, and was so excited I was the first to contact her. I could.not.even.believe.it.  Can't wait to get it!    I am already plotting where I'll put all my stuff in the bag.




How exciting!  I love navy bags.  Did you get a good deal on it?  You've got to post model pics ASAP!


----------



## ame

plumaplomb said:


> How exciting!  I love navy bags.  Did you get a good deal on it?  You've got to post model pics ASAP!



I consider it a great deal because it's in great condition, pristine based on photos, it's no longer available to buy other than preowned and it wasn't full price. I am like...elated.


----------



## makn808

ame said:


> *dances a jig of glee*  I just scored a UNICORN of mine.   I literally almost died when I found out I was first to contact for it. I just paid for it, and it will go out to me tomorrow.  Fingers crossed the mail man doesn't lose it. I ended up passing on the navy luster because the material was not quite what I was after, and I could not convince myself to try it. I have been clapping and dancing and squealing all day.



Ame! Congratulations!!! You've been waiting so long, I'm so happy you found your unicorn. Please post modeling pics when you receive your jewel of a bag!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> It's a Paige, and it's dark blue!  And I know it is HIGHLY sought after.  I have been pi$$ing and moaning forEVER here and there about the navy bags...well just as I got on FB today, literally just as I clicked on the group, it was listed this morning in the sale thread . I IMMEDIATELY messaged the seller right as it went up on the thread, like fingers don't fail me now, and was so excited I was the first to contact her. I could.not.even.believe.it.  Can't wait to get it!    I am already plotting where I'll put all my stuff in the bag.




Well, I, for one, am relieved!  I had been doing random searches for you!  You seemed so determined!  Please share pics of your new treasure when you get it. Happy for you...[emoji322][emoji324][emoji322].


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Well, I, for one, am relieved!  I had been doing random searches for you!  You seemed so determined!  Please share pics of your new treasure when you get it. Happy for you...[emoji322][emoji324][emoji322].



 I really was so determined. I am SO excited. I cannot wait to get it. The timing was perfect. I just could not convince myself on the navy luster, and then BAM the unicorn came up.  Unfortunately everyone else that wanted it is going to be like "dammit!"


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I really was so determined. I am SO excited. I cannot wait to get it. The timing was perfect. I just could not convince myself on the navy luster, and then BAM the unicorn came up.  Unfortunately everyone else that wanted it is going to be like "dammit!"




We all have days, so many, when everything goes wrong...[emoji137]....so glad someone I have some type of a connection with had a good day!  Gives me hope for tomorrow!


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> We all have days, so many, when everything goes wrong...[emoji137]....so glad someone I have some type of a connection with had a good day!  Gives me hope for tomorrow!



Yes today was seriously a GREAT day. I have had so many horrible crapfests lately that this was a shining beacon.  I am a negative nelly just naturally, and my husband was like "what got into you!" I was like I bought the purse I was hoping would happen, I found it preowned, so I still have all my Nordstrom money, and can wait til I find something I really like, or spread it out.  (A Louis Vuitton or a ton of makeup lolz!)


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> *dances a jig of glee*  I just scored a UNICORN of mine.   I literally almost died when I found out I was first to contact for it. I just paid for it, and it will go out to me tomorrow.  Fingers crossed the mail man doesn't lose it. I ended up passing on the navy luster because the material was not quite what I was after, and I could not convince myself to try it. I have been clapping and dancing and squealing all day.




Congrats! I believe that if you have a laser focus on a bag you want and search frequently, you will find it eventually. That happened to me with my classic black Clara and Olivia. I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to see!


----------



## BethL

ame said:


> Yes today was seriously a GREAT day. I have had so many horrible crapfests lately that this was a shining beacon.  I am a negative nelly just naturally, and my husband was like "what got into you!" I was like I bought the purse I was hoping would happen, I found it preowned, so I still have all my Nordstrom money, and can wait til I find something I really like, or spread it out.  (A Louis Vuitton or a ton of makeup lolz!)


I am so happy for you; sounds like everything worked out perfectly!! Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been trying to find the right daily use cosmetic case forever. I like my MZ cases organizationally, but the larges are too big, and mediums too small. I am trying a Lesportsac travel cosmetic case this week - so far so good. It's super cute!


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been trying to find the right daily use cosmetic case forever. I like my MZ cases organizationally, but the larges are too big, and mediums too small. I am trying a Lesportsac travel cosmetic case this week - so far so good. It's super cute!


Lesportsac cosmetic bags are great! Are you using the Kevyn? or another style?


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Yes today was seriously a GREAT day. I have had so many horrible crapfests lately that this was a shining beacon.  I am a negative nelly just naturally, and my husband was like "what got into you!" I was like I bought the purse I was hoping would happen, I found it preowned, so I still have all my Nordstrom money, and can wait til I find something I really like, or spread it out.  (A Louis Vuitton or a ton of makeup lolz!)




If your husband is a smart man, he will just ride the happy wife wave and enjoy some happy life [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Lesportsac cosmetic bags are great! Are you using the Kevyn? or another style?




It just says "travel cosmetic case." It has an outside zipper. Very cute! I got the NYC print and one of the new Peanuts prints.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> It just says "travel cosmetic case." It has an outside zipper. Very cute! I got the NYC print and one of the new Peanuts prints.



May have to try one of these. Love the snoopy prints


----------



## ame

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! I believe that if you have a laser focus on a bag you want and search frequently, you will find it eventually. That happened to me with my classic black Clara and Olivia. I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to see!


Thank you! I am going to be pacing the mailbox! Patience worked out so well for me. I've had two major "patience" scores this year. A bag and a lucky score on a diamond band. 



BethL said:


> I am so happy for you; sounds like everything worked out perfectly!! Looking forward to seeing pics.


Thank you! I will definitely post pics. 



Reba said:


> If your husband is a smart man, he will just ride the happy wife wave and enjoy some happy life [emoji6]


Damn skippy. 



LuvAllBags said:


> I have been trying to find the right daily use cosmetic case forever. I like my MZ cases organizationally, but the larges are too big, and mediums too small. I am trying a Lesportsac travel cosmetic case this week - so far so good. It's super cute!


I LOVE LeSportsac. I like the triple zip cosmetic case.  I have a few other odds and ends by them as well, and their weekender bags are great too.  My current purse is actually one by them that I got on SUPER sale from E-bags. It's (not surprisingly) solid navy. I stalked it til it was super cheap and then I used a code to make it even cheaper! Sweet!  I love that it takes a beating and it is totally non-descript.


----------



## auri

I love Lesportsac too! I use their weekender and tote and everyday bag. My travel cosmetic bag is from Kipling though... Anyhow, I was wondering if you could tell me how to join the Facebook group? I would be interested  I tried to search and I'm assuming it's a private group? Thank you!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> May have to try one of these. Love the snoopy prints




That's the one I got...so cute. Got the same style in a print full of NYC landmarks as well...adorable. Hoping it's the perfect size and saves me some room inside my bags. I have been using a Large Ines and it's too big...of course small Ines is too small. This seems to be in between the two, and a pocket is helpful to separate brushes and eye pencils.


----------



## Reba

I find the 3-zip Lesportsac Cosmetic (which is more like a flat pouch), is great for organizing papers, receipts, gift cards etc inside my purse...love for that.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I find the 3-zip Lesportsac Cosmetic (which is more like a flat pouch), is great for organizing papers, receipts, gift cards etc inside my purse...love for that.



I have one of these and could never figure out what to use it for.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have one of these and could never figure out what to use it for.




It's a good little organizer. I know people like to use as a travel item too...passport in largest zip, paper money in second zip, and then maybe coins/tokens in smallest.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> It's a good little organizer. I know people like to use as a travel item too...passport in largest zip, paper money in second zip, and then maybe coins/tokens in smallest.



Great ideas!


----------



## Reba

Was on the internet..looking around..in China, they have the Small Sutton in Begonia, Navy, Espresso, a colorblock that looked to be Ruby-Bordeaux etc. ..., why can't we have all those pretty colors?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Was on the internet..looking around..in China, they have the Small Sutton in Begonia, Navy, Espresso, a colorblock that looked to be Ruby-Bordeaux etc. ..., why can't we have all those pretty colors?



Kate Zhou gets some really great smutton colors!


----------



## bubbastatta

This is my first post on PF, so please ignore any ignorance on my part. I am wondering why MZ Wallace doesn't have it's own section under Contemporary Handbags.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Kate Zhou gets some really great smutton colors!




Why do you think they release so many more colors there?  We seem to have many fans of the style here, and sell out...


----------



## mariposa08

bubbastatta said:


> This is my first post on PF, so please ignore any ignorance on my part. I am wondering why MZ Wallace doesn't have it's own section under Contemporary Handbags.



Ppl have asked for one before, they said there aren't enough posts for it to be a separate section, and that was when we had a lot more posters.  Now a lot of regulars have left and only post on facebook.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Why do you think they release so many more colors there?  We seem to have many fans of the style here, and sell out...



It seems most of the styles are the same between here and Asia. The differences are mostly in the metro lines. They had a Japan store which closed a few years ago, and they had a ton of small suttons in such awesome colors. 

I've heard begonia small sutton is a Kate Zhou exclusive. Not sure what research they're using to determine what color small suttons go where. However, if more U.S. customers purchase small suttons, it would make sense for them to launch more colors, and it seems like they are... Clay and hunter, with more coming in winter/holiday.


----------



## plumaplomb

mariposa08 said:


> Ppl have asked for one before, they said there aren't enough posts for it to be a separate section, and that was when we had a lot more posters.  Now a lot of regulars have left and only post on facebook.




Where do people post on Facebook?  Is there a group?


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> Where do people post on Facebook?  Is there a group?



There's a group. let me pm you the link.


----------



## Beth24

mariposa08 said:


> There's a group. let me pm you the link.




Could you send it to me as well?  Thanks!  [emoji2]


----------



## Minne Bags

mariposa08 said:


> Ppl have asked for one before, they said there aren't enough posts for it to be a separate section, and that was when we had a lot more posters.  Now a lot of regulars have left and only post on facebook.




Aww,this makes me sad since I refuse to get onto Facebook. LOL. I actually use tPF as my "Facebook fix." Wouldn't it be funny if my love for bags, especially MZW gets me to sign up for Facebook when my friends and family have been unsuccessful for all of these years...


----------



## virginiaboots

I have several of these (my brother who lives in Hawaii keeps getting me the "Exclusive" prints) and love them for organizing lots of things - one for makeup, one for cords, one for miscellaneous non-liquid travel stuff...

(This was supposed to be a response to the posts about Lesportsac travel cosmetic!)


----------



## plumaplomb

mariposa08 said:


> There's a group. let me pm you the link.




Thanks!  I am intrigued but hesitant because I don't want to spend more money on bags right now lol.  Do people buy, sell, trade on there?


----------



## mariposa08

Minne Bags said:


> Aww,this makes me sad since I refuse to get onto Facebook. LOL. I actually use tPF as my "Facebook fix." Wouldn't it be funny if my love for bags, especially MZW gets me to sign up for Facebook when my friends and family have been unsuccessful for all of these years...




It's a fun group and super active--- might be worth joining FB.


----------



## mariposa08

plumaplomb said:


> Thanks!  I am intrigued but hesitant because I don't want to spend more money on bags right now lol.  Do people buy, sell, trade on there?



It's mainly a chat group, but there is a sales thread for buying, selling, and trading.


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Either that, or someone showed them the MZW ad and they are price matching?  I actually ordered the Eliza through Nordies. It is probably too big for me, but the return process is so easy through them; and I will be able to check it out first-hand. If it is good, I will have the 50% off.




^^Update on this...Got the Eliza..it is a pretty bag. Really nice. I am going to send it back though. It's just a tad too big for my needs. If the depth of it were a little narrower, I would keep. There would only be a few times a year, long travel trips/carry-on, that I would reach for it. If I were at a different point in my life, like when my kids were younger and had a little bit of everyone's things, it would be great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Everyone is very nice and enthusiastic on the FB grp, but I found it to be a bit much and invasive, so I left. If it calmed down a bit, I would rejoin.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> ^^Update on this...Got the Eliza..it is a pretty bag. Really nice. I am going to send it back though. It's just a tad too big for my needs. If the depth of it were a little narrower, I would keep. There would only be a few times a year, long travel trips/carry-on, that I would reach for it. If I were at a different point in my life, like when my kids were younger and had a little bit of everyone's things, it would be great.




Too bad, but good decision if you won't use. It is a pretty large bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Everyone is very nice and enthusiastic on the FB grp, but I found it to be a bit much and invasive, so I left. If it calmed down a bit, I would rejoin.



I hear you, LuvAll. I left too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I hear you, LuvAll. I left too.




Namkha! Great to see you! [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

I am not a Facebook person. Am glad for TPF members that hang here. Facebook always seemed a lil' too much for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am not a Facebook person. Am glad for TPF members that hang here. Facebook always seemed a lil' too much for me.




I like it here too! [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Hi everyone 
Im not a Facebook person either and my best friend keep bagging me for awhile now to open one but I just dont want to.. Im not really into social media I dont have twitter, Instagram or whatever the new thing is at the moment.. I only have an account with PurseForum and Youtube and Im happy with that..


----------



## kennedy56

Hi again! I've haven't posted in about a year. But my recent purchase has inspired me to share. I love, love, love the redwood leather Rome with the Jerry tassel. I must admit that I am a little obsessed...


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Hi again! I've haven't posted in about a year. But my recent purchase has inspired me to share. I love, love, love the redwood leather Rome with the Jerry tassel. I must admit that I am a little obsessed...




Welcome back!  And, we would love to see a picture of your new bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Hi again! I've haven't posted in about a year. But my recent purchase has inspired me to share. I love, love, love the redwood leather Rome with the Jerry tassel. I must admit that I am a little obsessed...




Congrats! I got the Redwood Rome too and love it! Please post pics! Would love to see it with that cool tassel!


----------



## Daquiri

kennedy56 said:


> Hi again! I've haven't posted in about a year. But my recent purchase has inspired me to share. I love, love, love the redwood leather Rome with the Jerry tassel. I must admit that I am a little obsessed...



Sounds beautiful.  Please post pics.


----------



## biribiri

This week's summer weekend special is a bummer again. Seems to be a trend eh. Ups and downs


----------



## biribiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! I got the Redwood Rome too and love it! Please post pics! Would love to see it with that cool tassel!




You ladies are making me think twice about the Redwood Rome....i don't do bucket drawstring bags, but the leather looks amazing! 

Speaking of Redwood, wonder if anyone has tried on the Charli?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered a Clay Small Sutton. Love that color.


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Welcome back!  And, we would love to see a picture of your new bag.




Thanks everyone. Here is a photo.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Namkha! Great to see you! [emoji4]




[emoji137]&#127995; Luv! 

Which colours of Smutton do you have now, in addition to clay? I have black and navy. Love them both.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is a photo.




Love it with the tassel!


----------



## allisonintexas

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is a photo.


Beautiful!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> [emoji137]&#127995; Luv!
> 
> Which colours of Smutton do you have now, in addition to clay? I have black and navy. Love them both.




I had black but sold it...now I miss it. Excited to see Clay in the metro fabric.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Small Ava today. Thanks, Mariposa, for pointing out its availability!! Love it - much better size for me than the large. This one is not small at all...this is a medium size bag at least.


----------



## biribiri

.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is a photo.




So, so pretty...see why you are a bit obsessed.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Clay Small Sutton. Love that color.




Might get this one too. Can't decide if I should wait and see what else is coming...but when you wait and see, you usually miss out [emoji16]


----------



## Daquiri

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is a photo.



Stunning. Love it with the tassel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Might get this one too. Can't decide if I should wait and see what else is coming...but when you wait and see, you usually miss out [emoji16]




So true. I have to sell my Mayfair due to the shoulder problem, but I am enamored with the Clay color. This will work well. It is a unique and interesting color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is a photo.


so pretty I really love the red


----------



## lindacris

so who still has the small sutton in clay as I cannot find it online?


----------



## plumaplomb

I wanted the small black quilted Mia but I don't see it on the website anymore.  Is this no longer sold?  What was the MSRP on this btw?  Does anyone have any modeling pics or reviews?


----------



## LuvAllBags

lindacris said:


> so who still has the small sutton in clay as I cannot find it online?




I got mine two days ago from the MZ site. Saw on Nordies last week, but gone now. Keep an eye on MZ site...it may be back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I wanted the small black quilted Mia but I don't see it on the website anymore.  Is this no longer sold?  What was the MSRP on this btw?  Does anyone have any modeling pics or reviews?




I think it was only around for sale. It was introduced for advent sale last year.


----------



## BethL

Has anyone heard when the blackberry color would be available? I emailed MZW CS and they said there would be no new fall colors until the first week of September. Guess it's true but usually they don't go a whole month this time of year without any new colors---?


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Has anyone heard when the blackberry color would be available? I emailed MZW CS and they said there would be no new fall colors until the first week of September. Guess it's true but usually they don't go a whole month this time of year without any new colors---?




I thought they said the blue Dawn was slated for August?


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> I thought they said the blue Dawn was slated for August?


That is what I'd heard too, originally, but what I was told today does not go along with that info. I hope someone else here has been to a store or talked to CS and has better news!


----------



## makn808

BethL said:


> Has anyone heard when the blackberry color would be available? I emailed MZW CS and they said there would be no new fall colors until the first week of September. Guess it's true but usually they don't go a whole month this time of year without any new colors---?



When I emailed awhile back, I was told dawn and blackberry in August... They must've modified their launch calendar.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> When I emailed awhile back, I was told dawn and blackberry in August... They must've modified their launch calendar.




Well September isn't that far off. But, remember, it seems to be who you get on the phone on any given day as to what answer you will get..so, who knows...maybe Monday there will be new colors! [emoji304]!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Well September isn't that far off. But, remember, it seems to be who you get on the phone on any given day as to what answer you will get..so, who knows...maybe Monday there will be new colors! [emoji304]!



Totally agree Reba! &#128512;


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> I think it was only around for sale. It was introduced for advent sale last year.




Thanks!  I just saw that the zipper was plastic and kind of off kilter (tail on one end and hole on the other) which would bother me I think... So glad I saw that before I bought one.


----------



## ame

Someone on FB was able to get a Dawn Henry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Thanks!  I just saw that the zipper was plastic and kind of off kilter (tail on one end and hole on the other) which would bother me I think... So glad I saw that before I bought one.




Yes, that style is known for zipper oddities. They do seem to show up on ebay occasionally.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> Someone on FB was able to get a Dawn Henry.




Sometimes if you go into their Soho boutique, you can purchase something if it is close to the launch date. That happened to me once.


----------



## ame

Comon USPS....Deliver me today.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Comon USPS....Deliver me today.




Watcha' waiting on?  Oh, wait...blue  Paige?


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Watcha' waiting on?  Oh, wait...blue  Paige?



The Unicorn!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> The Unicorn!




Excited for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Thanks!  I just saw that the zipper was plastic and kind of off kilter (tail on one end and hole on the other) which would bother me I think... So glad I saw that before I bought one.




There are several small Mias on ebay right now. Not my auctions!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Clay Small Sutton arrived. Love it! Awesome color. Pics later!


----------



## LuvAllBags

There is a Black Lg Metro, NWT for less than retail on ebay right now from a reliable seller. Not my auction!


----------



## ame

Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!


----------



## renza

ame said:


> View attachment 3098992
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!


It's very pretty, congratulations! I have a Prussian Blue Hayley, and I think PB is such a versatile color, and the berry lining is lovely, too.


----------



## ame

Thank you!


----------



## BethL

ame said:


> Someone on FB was able to get a Dawn Henry.


did they say where they bought it?


----------



## makn808

Jest jewels has a couple of dawn bags online... Charli and Lizzy.


----------



## makn808

ame said:


> View attachment 3098992
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!



Ame, great find! PB is beautiful. Congrats on your unicorn!


----------



## ame

makn808 said:


> Ame, great find! PB is beautiful. Congrats on your unicorn!




Thanks!


----------



## ame

BethL said:


> did they say where they bought it?




A local boutique to her. I will see if I can find that thread


----------



## justwatchin

ame said:


> View attachment 3098992
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!



Great color!


----------



## dcooney4

ame said:


> View attachment 3098992
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> View attachment 3098992
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!




I thought it might be PB! Congrats - it is gorgeous! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## auri

Hi Ame, that Prussian blue is lovely! We're bag twins  I love the berry lining on it.


----------



## Daquiri

ame said:


> View attachment 3098992
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue Paige. It. Is. GLORIOUS!



Love the Paige in Prussian Blue. Enjoy!


----------



## ame

auri said:


> Hi Ame, that Prussian blue is lovely! We're bag twins  I love the berry lining on it.




Bag twins!

I am loving it. I only babysat tonight so no one got to see it but a 5 month old. Lol


----------



## ame

LuvAllBags said:


> I thought it might be PB! Congrats - it is gorgeous! Hope you enjoy it!




Yep, it was me that snagged it! I bet there were a few in there that were bummed to miss it. I could not believe I got my hands on it.


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> Yep, it was me that snagged it! I bet there were a few in there that were bummed to miss it. I could not believe I got my hands on it.




So glad for you. This bag will surely be well loved and used. Enjoy.


----------



## Reba

Just a comment...wow...quite an inventory on ebay!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just a comment...wow...quite an inventory on ebay!




Right? Lots of stuff right now.


----------



## ame

I noticed that as well. Not a month ago there was like 10 bags on there. Now it's like everyone is purging collections.


----------



## dcooney4

People are making room in their closets for fall stuff I guess.  I do not have any Mz Wallace bags I am willing to part with, other brands yes but not Mz Wallace.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> People are making room in their closets for fall stuff I guess.  I do not have any Mz Wallace bags I am willing to part with, other brands yes but not Mz Wallace.




I keep trying to convince myself to let go of one or two of my MZ's..but I still think of one of the last of my purges [emoji22]...I think I shall wait...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Noticing a lot of newer styles on there. I know the ones I have sold have generally been newer ones, give or take a few oldies that I no longer use. 

I keep returning to my Janes most of the time, although I am enjoying my Redwood Rome a lot. Am on the fence about my Astors. Love some aspects, but am not a fan of the puff fabric and absolutely hate the zipper flap. It annoys me to no end. Am considering taking one to a seamstress to see if I can have the flap removed. 

I have to carry a lot this week so I pulled out Currant Jane. Haven't used it in a while.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Noticing a lot of newer styles on there. I know the ones I have sold have generally been newer ones, give or take a few oldies that I no longer use.
> 
> I keep returning to my Janes most of the time, although I am enjoying my Redwood Rome a lot. Am on the fence about my Astors. Love some aspects, but am not a fan of the puff fabric and absolutely hate the zipper flap. It annoys me to no end. Am considering taking one to a seamstress to see if I can have the flap removed.
> 
> I have to carry a lot this week so I pulled out Currant Jane. Haven't used it in a while.




I have kind have wondered myself if this is the beginning of the end.   The end of the infatuation of a brand. When you really, really love something then it starts to disappoint. So sad. MZ Wallace has jumped the shark?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have kind have wondered myself if this is the beginning of the end.   The end of the infatuation of a brand. When you really, really love something then it starts to disappoint. So sad. MZ Wallace has jumped the shark?




Hopefully not. I have noticed they seem to be carried in more boutiques than ever before...hopefully they are growing and doing well with their new combo of new/classic designs. In my city, no one carried them a few years ago, and now they are in Nordies and at least two boutiques that I know of. I know that I will probably be scrambling for the classics every season though, as I have learned my lesson on many new designs that have fallen flat for me. I seem to be happiest with Jane/Frankie for weekdays, with Paige on weekends. I rotated in the Clay Small Sutton this weekend and loved it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hopefully not. I have noticed they seem to be carried in more boutiques than ever before...hopefully they are growing and doing well with their new combo of new/classic designs. In my city, no one carried them a few years ago, and now they are in Nordies and at least two boutiques that I know of. I know that I will probably be scrambling for the classics every season though, as I have learned my lesson on many new designs that have fallen flat for me. I seem to be happiest with Jane/Frankie for weekdays, with Paige on weekends. I rotated in the Clay Small Sutton this weekend and loved it.



I seem to be really loving what I have and am not in a hurry for something new from them. I am not as crazy as I used to be trying to get a new one all the time. I find I keep reaching for my Lizzy and lately more so my paige. If they make Paige in a  dark blue or plum color I might jump in though.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hopefully not. I have noticed they seem to be carried in more boutiques than ever before...hopefully they are growing and doing well with their new combo of new/classic designs. In my city, no one carried them a few years ago, and now they are in Nordies and at least two boutiques that I know of. I know that I will probably be scrambling for the classics every season though, as I have learned my lesson on many new designs that have fallen flat for me. I seem to be happiest with Jane/Frankie for weekdays, with Paige on weekends. I rotated in the Clay Small Sutton this weekend and loved it.




I guess you are right. It's strange that all of their new designs have fallen flat. Will do what you do..watch for the oldie but goodie designs. I am glad you like your new Clay Small Sutton. I will be getting a new Fall color. My Papaya one is "most used" bag this Summer that is for sure!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I guess you are right. It's strange that all of their new designs have fallen flat. Will do what you do..watch for the oldie but goodie designs. I am glad you like your new Clay Small Sutton. I will be getting a new Fall color. My Papaya one is "most used" bag this Summer that is for sure!




I will post Clay pics later...it's great and different from the Bedford color. The Bedford is more green-gray. The Sutton is more of a brown-gray. It's a great neutral.


----------



## Daquiri

I don't think it's the beginning of the end but I do agree that the classics are what I tend to see most often, vs their newer styles. What I find interesting is that here in NYC, I see more Metros than any other MZ style by far and carried by a range of ages, compared to their other styles. I don't think I've ever seen anyone younger than 27-28 carrying a Lizzy, Paige or Jane but I see loads of young women carrying Metros. I think they are trying to find another way to tap into that demographic, hence the fanny packs, backpacks and buckets. All I know is that even though I like a lot of their new designs (Coco tote, Astor), I hope they invest more in their classics including Frankie and Clara and do limited edition colors.


----------



## Reba

Speaking of the classics....Jest Jewels has a Cardamom Jane on Sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I don't think it's the beginning of the end but I do agree that the classics are what I tend to see most often, vs their newer styles. What I find interesting is that here in NYC, I see more Metros than any other MZ style by far and carried by a range of ages, compared to their other styles. I don't think I've ever seen anyone younger than 27-28 carrying a Lizzy, Paige or Jane but I see loads of young women carrying Metros. I think they are trying to find another way to tap into that demographic, hence the fanny packs, backpacks and buckets. All I know is that even though I like a lot of their new designs (Coco tote, Astor), I hope they invest more in their classics including Frankie and Clara and do limited edition colors.




I have also noticed that I see Metros most of the time in NYC...I don't live there but need to be there for work every other month or so. I see a lot of black Metros in all sizes and maybe a Marlena every once in a while. That's about it! 

Agree - would love to see some classics in LE colors again.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have also noticed that I see Metros most of the time in NYC...I don't live there but need to be there for work every other month or so. I see a lot of black Metros in all sizes and maybe a Marlena every once in a while. That's about it!
> 
> Agree - would love to see some classics in LE colors again.




Black?  I get the practical.., but, so boring. I guess once Winter rolls in it seems like it makes perfect sense again.


----------



## Reba

Luvsall, had Clay Small Sutton in my Nordies cart this morning...all ready to check out..hmm, maybe I will wait for Luvsall's pic...5 mins later..no, I will just buy...Nope..was then too late!  Sold out!  [emoji22]. What did I say this weekend about hesitation?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall, had Clay Small Sutton in my Nordies cart this morning...all ready to check out..hmm, maybe I will wait for Luvsall's pic...5 mins later..no, I will just buy...Nope..was then too late!  Sold out!  [emoji22]. What did I say this weekend about hesitation?




Oh no! I bet it will be back. I have seen it pop on and off of both Nordies and MZ's web site over the past 2 weeks.  Keep checking.  Here are the pics. Color is tough to capture in this light. Will try again in the morning.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh no! I bet it will be back. I have seen it pop on and off of both Nordies and MZ's web site over the past 2 weeks.  Keep checking.  Here are the pics. Color is tough to capture in this light. Will try again in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3101183




Looks great. Was so silly. Was being trigger shy. Keep thinking of the blue color; but it looks so dark. I think this is a go with everything color, much like Kingsport Grey. Never thought I only had seconds to decide!  If that is the case, I guess MZ is doing just fine. [emoji4]. Yes, they will make more.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Black?  I get the practical.., but, so boring. I guess once Winter rolls in it seems like it makes perfect sense again.



Yes, lots of black Metros. In NYC black is part of the "uniform". It can get boring but we love it anyway!

I see MZ's in other colors too but black is definitely most common.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Yes, lots of black Metros. In NYC black is part of the "uniform". It can get boring but we love it anyway!
> 
> I see MZ's in other colors too but black is definitely most common.




Grew up being forced to wear uniforms!  Maybe that's my resistance (says the girl carrying Papaya).  But, I get it. Basic black works.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh no! I bet it will be back. I have seen it pop on and off of both Nordies and MZ's web site over the past 2 weeks.  Keep checking.  Here are the pics. Color is tough to capture in this light. Will try again in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3101183


love this color such a great neutral


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh no! I bet it will be back. I have seen it pop on and off of both Nordies and MZ's web site over the past 2 weeks.  Keep checking.  Here are the pics. Color is tough to capture in this light. Will try again in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3101183



Looks great!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Grew up being forced to wear uniforms!  Maybe that's my resistance (says the girl carrying Papaya).  But, I get it. Basic black works.



Basic black works for people, but I have been wearing anything but black all summer. I wore one black bag last week just to figure out if I wanted to keep it or not. In winter I do wear them a lot though. For now though as much as I love black I associate it with fall and winter and do not want that yet.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh no! I bet it will be back. I have seen it pop on and off of both Nordies and MZ's web site over the past 2 weeks.  Keep checking.  Here are the pics. Color is tough to capture in this light. Will try again in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3101183




Love the bag and color. Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## Reba

Yeah!  Today's MZ email is actually celebrating their classic styles. No new colors or anything...but at least they are recognizing them; not chopping them!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Royal Lizzy on ebay. Not my auction!


----------



## Daquiri

I've noticed recently at TJ Maxx more bags seem to be MZ inspired...Calvin Klein nylon crossbody w/ pleated front pocket and a few Steve Maddens with lots of pockets. Today found online Steve Madden version of Metros and Suttons. Has anyone seen these in person?


----------



## auri

Anyone see the blue orchid print at Bloomingdales? It is listed as a Bloomingdales exclusive. This morning I think I saw it in Olympia, Chelsea tote, Ines, large sutton, maybe something else. I feel like it just popped up on their website today and now everything in that color seems sold out. I've never purchased online from Bloomingdales but I've tried multiple times and everything I'm interested in usually sells out. I think it's related to their website system, like items will be listed as available until you try to check out. Anyhow, I was thinking about the large sutton in blue orchid this morning and then decided to wait and now it's gone. Saved my bank account, but that's such a pretty color. Not very fall-ish, but I like!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

at first I thought it was the water print but it looks a lil diff very pretty tho
 I was looking at Ines in that print but now is gone


----------



## auri

tua said:


> at first I thought it was the water print but it looks a lil diff very pretty tho
> I was looking at Ines in that print but now is gone



Yes, blue orchid looks like their water charity print. I like the blue orchid because it has some purples and maybe fuchsia in it. I think mzw had blue orchid for Mother's Day but only in the metros.


----------



## Daquiri

auri said:


> Yes, blue orchid looks like their water charity print. I like the blue orchid because it has some purples and maybe fuchsia in it. I think mzw had blue orchid for Mother's Day but only in the metros.



Yes that's right, they had this print for Mother's Day. It's very pretty!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Daquiri said:


> I've noticed recently at TJ Maxx more bags seem to be MZ inspired...Calvin Klein nylon crossbody w/ pleated front pocket and a few Steve Maddens with lots of pockets. Today found online Steve Madden version of Metros and Suttons. Has anyone seen these in person?


Yes -- Madden as well as Kenneth Cole and a brand I think is called Alice and Olivia, which had a style with big front pockets. A ton of nylon bags lately, many quilted.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I've noticed recently at TJ Maxx more bags seem to be MZ inspired...Calvin Klein nylon crossbody w/ pleated front pocket and a few Steve Maddens with lots of pockets. Today found online Steve Madden version of Metros and Suttons. Has anyone seen these in person?




I have seen some of them....they are ok, but don't seem like great quality.


----------



## auri

Daquiri said:


> I've noticed recently at TJ Maxx more bags seem to be MZ inspired...Calvin Klein nylon crossbody w/ pleated front pocket and a few Steve Maddens with lots of pockets. Today found online Steve Madden version of Metros and Suttons. Has anyone seen these in person?



Wow, I just looked up the Steve Madden ones and they look almost the same as MZW! No protective feet on those Madden ones though. Recently I bought a Lesportsac quilted tote because I thought it would be better since it had outside slip pockets and a slip area for attaching on rolling luggages, but the tote was too stiff and shiny for my taste. It was final sale so it's hanging out in my closet now.


----------



## dcooney4

I saw a look alike bag at tj's but the handles felt like rubbery vinyl so I did not even bother to look at the brand . I just looked at other stuff.


----------



## Daquiri

Yes, I guess I was just surprised to see Madden bags nearly identical to MZ Suttons and Metros and other bags with MZ influence at TJ Maxx.  I agree that the quality will not be as good as MZ's.


----------



## plumaplomb

I'm thinking about a Britt... Do you have any opinions on this style?  How is the weight?  Is it comfortable cross body?


----------



## dcooney4

Daquiri said:


> Yes, I guess I was just surprised to see Madden bags nearly identical to MZ Suttons and Metros and other bags with MZ influence at TJ Maxx.  I agree that the quality will not be as good as MZ's.



I went back and took a closer look at them . If the vinyl pieces were real leather they would have a nice design with the outside pocket. What I did not like was that both of the ones I looked at ,the vinyl trim around the outside pocket was already discolored and not sewn right. It would tear right away with any real use. One already had a slight tear. If they had used real leather they might have had something there.


----------



## dcooney4

plumaplomb said:


> I'm thinking about a Britt... Do you have any opinions on this style?  How is the weight?  Is it comfortable cross body?



I do not have one but I heard in the past that they can feel heavy. Hopefully someone can chime in who has one.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I dont have the Britt either but to me it looks more of a work bag is that what you're planning on using in for


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I'm thinking about a Britt... Do you have any opinions on this style?  How is the weight?  Is it comfortable cross body?




I have one. I like it for work. Very nice satchel...structured with a little slouch. I don't find it to be too heavy.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I'm thinking about a Britt... Do you have any opinions on this style?  How is the weight?  Is it comfortable cross body?




I had one. Was too "professional" looking for my casual lifestyle, but was a beautiful bag. I would think it looks best carried as a satchel, or with the strap shoulder carry. Cross body carry would probably only be when absolutely necessary. Kinda bulky for that...in my opinion.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I had one. Was too "professional" looking for my casual lifestyle, but was a beautiful bag. I would think it looks best carried as a satchel, or with the strap shoulder carry. Cross body carry would probably only be when absolutely necessary. Kinda bulky for that...in my opinion.




Agree...don't see it working cross-body and I don't think the strap is long enough for that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Still pondering Charli...trying to figure out if it's similar to Bianca, which seems to have disappeared, sadly.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Still pondering Charli...trying to figure out if it's similar to Bianca, which seems to have disappeared, sadly.


Charli seems a lil too tall (height wise) for me..I think I prefer Nikki better especially small Nikki or better yet, I really hope they come out with some really pretty new releases for Fall..


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Charli seems a lil too tall (height wise) for me..I think I prefer Nikki better especially small Nikki or better yet, I really hope they come out with some really pretty new releases for Fall..




Yes, I prefer the shape of Small Nikki too, but I think it's too small for me, unfortunately, and regular Nikki is huge. Maybe I will get to see them in person next weekend. If I don't get to MZ, I will at least try to get to Bloomies to see the new stuff.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I prefer the shape of Small Nikki too, but I think it's too small for me, unfortunately, and regular Nikki is huge. Maybe I will get to see them in person next weekend. If I don't get to MZ, I will at least try to get to Bloomies to see the new stuff.



Luv, have fun visiting mzw! Fingers crossed you get there. And if you do, would love to see pics of anything new/interesting!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags lucky you I never been to a MZ store b4..have fun shopping and yes plz let us know of anything new and pretty


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hmm...are there only 2 colors in this weekend's summer special? Really? Lame.


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Hmm...are there only 2 colors in this weekend's summer special? Really? Lame.



Agreed. &#128530;


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hmm...are there only 2 colors in this weekend's summer special? Really? Lame.




Seems to me there are a bunch of Summer color Metros left on website. I think Garnet Metallic should be called a Holiday Special not a Summer Special ..it's a real oldie...Christmas in August [emoji318]


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Seems to me there are a bunch of Summer color Metros left on website. I think Garnet Metallic should be called a Holiday Special not a Summer Special ..it's a real oldie...Christmas in August [emoji318]



The summer colors would have been great.  I would have definitely jumped at the chance. Oh well...


----------



## plumaplomb

Thanks so much for all of your opinions!  You have successfully talked me out of a Britt.  

 I think I have finalized my wish list.  Black Marlena, black Zoe (or maybe black Elsa or magnet Frida, depending on what I stumble across first...though Frida looks a touch too big/structured for the hobo look I'm going for), Baby Jane in a jewel-toned color (currant or ruby appeal to me right now as I don't have a red bag), and Bianca (navy, indigo, eggplant, forest green, magnet...).  It sounds like a lot but now that I have kids, I don't really carry heavy leather bags anymore.  I've downsized my entire bag collection to a Moss Jane, a white vintage Coach cross body, and a mini Le Pliage.  I also have a few left on eBay I need to sell to fund the MZWs I want.


----------



## plumaplomb

on a sidenote - wow - have you guys ever yelped MZW's store before?  Horrible reviews on quality and customer service! http://www.yelp.com/biz/mz-wallace-new-york-2


----------



## Daquiri

plumaplomb said:


> on a sidenote - wow - have you guys ever yelped MZW's store before?  Horrible reviews on quality and customer service! http://www.yelp.com/biz/mz-wallace-new-york-2


I have and I noticed that too. I guess it's the luck of the draw that I've been happy with my bags so far.  Customer service is important so hopefully they improve in that area.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> on a sidenote - wow - have you guys ever yelped MZW's store before?  Horrible reviews on quality and customer service! http://www.yelp.com/biz/mz-wallace-new-york-2




I have seen this...it's interesting for sure. I have never had any of the quality problems they describe. A few years ago, they did a silver coated linen that was a huge fail...peeled and looked horrible. I think a few reviewers are referring to that. Otherwise, I have had literally no issues. They do need to improve their CS for sure, but even there my experiences have been ok.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> The summer colors would have been great.  I would have definitely jumped at the chance. Oh well...




Right? I would have definitely gotten a bright small metro.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone heard which bags will be made in the Blackberry color?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Right? I would have definitely gotten a bright small metro.



Ditto!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Has anyone heard which bags will be made in the Blackberry color?



I previously posted a short list I got from mzw... I don't know if these are complete...I'm hoping they aren't! Would be great to see more styles in blackberry...

Dawn will contain several shapes including : Nikki, Small Nikki, Chelsea Tote, Chelsea Weekend, Pippa, Lizzy, Kate, Marlena, Marlena Fringe, and our Quilted Oxford Metro Totes.

Blackberry will include : Mayfair Tote, Mini Mayfair Tote, Paige, and Hayley.


----------



## Reba

Thank you makn808. Sorry I made you repeat info. Aging brain...  Yes, I hope more in Blackberry too. Love purple, and don't have any.


----------



## BethL

makn808 said:


> I previously posted a short list I got from mzw... I don't know if these are complete...I'm hoping they aren't! Would be great to see more styles in blackberry...
> 
> Dawn will contain several shapes including : Nikki, Small Nikki, Chelsea Tote, Chelsea Weekend, Pippa, Lizzy, Kate, Marlena, Marlena Fringe, and our Quilted Oxford Metro Totes.
> 
> Blackberry will include : Mayfair Tote, Mini Mayfair Tote, Paige, and Hayley.



Sounds pretty! Did they say when they would be online? I hope it is before Sept.!!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Thank you makn808. Sorry I made you repeat info. Aging brain...  Yes, I hope more in Blackberry too. Love purple, and don't have any.



No worries Reba! I won't even tell you how many times I did a search on "blackberry" so I could remind myself of styles and launch date! My brain is like a noodle strainer. Things keep falling out.

And as for the date, we have heard conflicting info... I have an email saying August, but someone here got a more recent email saying maybe September?


----------



## MNBags

Daquiri said:


> Yes that's right, they had this print for Mother's Day. It's very pretty!



It's a beautiful print that looks great in their Metros.  I wish they'd sold the sutton for Mother's Day.  I would have grabbed that before the large.  I love the added flexibility of a crossbody option...


----------



## Daquiri

MNBags said:


> It's a beautiful print that looks great in their Metros.  I wish they'd sold the sutton for Mother's Day.  I would have grabbed that before the large.  I love the added flexibility of a crossbody option...


Was at Bloomies today and saw the Blue Orchid print. It's so pretty. I really love it in the Sutton and Ines. 

On another note, they now carry Nikki (small and large) and Charli (at least Bloomies on 59th & Lex does). I have to say the Charlie looks fantastic on because it's north, south and not too deep. My initial impression was that it was a large bag but it's not. Nikki is much bigger.

They had the new plaid Sutton and Metros. The print is great! I was surprised how much I liked it. Also had the Markham which is a really lovely bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Wow, the orchid print in the other styles looks so different from the Mother's Day Metro for some reason. Perhaps it's just the Bloomies photography?

Hope you make it to the MZW shop on your biz trip, Luv.

Thanks for reposting the dawn and blackberry lists, makn808. Too bad there's no Jane listed. I'm way late to the Jane party since I got my first one yesterday, but now I get it and understand why it's been such a best-seller for them. Somehow it just works on so many levels. And it's very light. I've been obsessed with the multiple sectioned and pocketed MZWs with cross-body straps, but they get so heavy and fussy.


----------



## ame

Someone on the fb group posted a pic of a dawn lizzy and it's really pretty


----------



## ame

Shots of the Paige I owe you! I've pared the "junk" down a hair but it still feels so light. 













The blackberry is sounding super amazing to me... Not that I need another bag.


----------



## Daquiri

ame said:


> Shots of the Paige I owe you! I've pared the "junk" down a hair but it still feels so light.
> 
> View attachment 3105392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105395
> 
> 
> The blackberry is sounding super amazing to me... Not that I need another bag.


Very, very pretty bag. Blackberry does sound interesting.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wow, the orchid print in the other styles looks so different from the Mother's Day Metro for some reason. Perhaps it's just the Bloomies photography?
> 
> Hope you make it to the MZW shop on your biz trip, Luv.
> 
> Thanks for reposting the dawn and blackberry lists, makn808. Too bad there's no Jane listed. I'm way late to the Jane party since I got my first one yesterday, but now I get it and understand why it's been such a best-seller for them. Somehow it just works on so many levels. And it's very light. I've been obsessed with the multiple sectioned and pocketed MZWs with cross-body straps, but they get so heavy and fussy.



I'm hoping the list we have is not complete, and we see more designs in both colors - either at mzw or in boutiques!

So happy to hear you love Jane!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wow, the orchid print in the other styles looks so different from the Mother's Day Metro for some reason. Perhaps it's just the Bloomies photography?
> 
> Hope you make it to the MZW shop on your biz trip, Luv.
> 
> Thanks for reposting the dawn and blackberry lists, makn808. Too bad there's no Jane listed. I'm way late to the Jane party since I got my first one yesterday, but now I get it and understand why it's been such a best-seller for them. Somehow it just works on so many levels. And it's very light. I've been obsessed with the multiple sectioned and pocketed MZWs with cross-body straps, but they get so heavy and fussy.




It's looking like we will go to Soho, so I should make it to Crosby St. Yay! 

What Jane did you get? So glad to hear you like it...it works so well for me, I keep going back to it. You're right about the weight...it holds a ton, but is not bulky or heavy. Very comfortable to carry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> Shots of the Paige I owe you! I've pared the "junk" down a hair but it still feels so light.
> 
> View attachment 3105392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105395
> 
> 
> The blackberry is sounding super amazing to me... Not that I need another bag.




Thanks for all the great pics! I am carrying a Paige this weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;. So glad you are really enjoying your unicorn.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Very, very pretty bag. Blackberry does sound interesting.




Agree! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> It's looking like we will go to Soho, so I should make it to Crosby St. Yay!
> 
> What Jane did you get? So glad to hear you like it...it works so well for me, I keep going back to it. You're right about the weight...it holds a ton, but is not bulky or heavy. Very comfortable to carry.




Great! I hope you'll get a chance to see some of the new fall colours. 

My Jane is navy lustre. I've been dying for something in that colour for ages and finally found one in decent condition. So it was really the colour that pushed me over the edge to try a Jane but I'm so glad it did!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great! I hope you'll get a chance to see some of the new fall colours.
> 
> My Jane is navy lustre. I've been dying for something in that colour for ages and finally found one in decent condition. So it was really the colour that pushed me over the edge to try a Jane but I'm so glad it did!




Amazing choice!! I remember Navy Lustre...really pretty and unique. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I forgot to mention that I was near a boutique that carries MZ yesterday. Didn't have time to go in, but saw some in the window, including Hunter Paige -- beautiful. Love that color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Also, for those of you waiting for a sale to get a classic black bag, Eaton Trading Company has a 30% off sale on full price items every few weeks. Just sign up for their email alerts. I bought a few of my classic black MZ bags from them, and they are so great. Everything arrives quickly and nicely packed. They have a limited selection of black, including Pippa and Small Nikki right now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moss Britt today! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Moss Britt today! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3107244




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Moss Britt today! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3107244


very pretty I think i prefer this color over Hunter


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Moss Britt today! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3107244



So pretty!!! Like *tua*, I prefer Moss over Hunter, too.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Also, for those of you waiting for a sale to get a classic black bag, Eaton Trading Company has a 30% off sale on full price items every few weeks. Just sign up for their email alerts. I bought a few of my classic black MZ bags from them, and they are so great. Everything arrives quickly and nicely packed. They have a limited selection of black, including Pippa and Small Nikki right now.



Thank you so much for posting this *LuvAllBags*! I was able to save $75 (after tax and shipping were added back on) and finally pulled the trigger on the black Small Nikki! The current 30% off code is BEACHDAY so I jumped. Now I just hope I love it when it comes&#8230;


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you so much for posting this *LuvAllBags*! I was able to save $75 (after tax and shipping were added back on) and finally pulled the trigger on the black Small Nikki! The current 30% off code is BEACHDAY so I jumped. Now I just hope I love it when it comes




Exciting!! I hope you love it! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Clay Small Sutton available on Nordies...backordered until the 29th, but that's only a few days!


----------



## ame

I saw a few sneak peaks of Blackberry with the Gold Hardware and I am going to have to really control myself to not buy a paige in that color. I don't NEED another bag. I don't swap bags on whims but holy crap is that a beautiful shade, and I love it with the gold. But I LOVE this Prussian Blue. Like...LOVE. Unnatural love.


----------



## makn808

ame said:


> I saw a few sneak peaks of Blackberry with the Gold Hardware and I am going to have to really control myself to not buy a paige in that color. I don't NEED another bag. I don't swap bags on whims but holy crap is that a beautiful shade, and I love it with the gold. But I LOVE this Prussian Blue. Like...LOVE. Unnatural love.



Ame, so happy you are loving PB Paige! Would you say blackberry is a deep, intense purple? I heard the hw was going to be silver so I'm a little sad it is yg...I can't recall a shade of purple in the past that had silver. I'm excited to see blackberry and dawn irl, as well as the forecasted jewel tones during holiday and winter!


----------



## ame

makn808 said:


> Ame, so happy you are loving PB Paige! Would you say blackberry is a deep, intense purple? I heard the hw was going to be silver so I'm a little sad it is yg...I can't recall a shade of purple in the past that had silver. I'm excited to see blackberry and dawn irl, as well as the forecasted jewel tones during holiday and winter!


I LOVE my PB Paige. LOVE. 

Blackberry is somewhere between a Plum and Currant. I have never seen either in person before, just in photos, but based on photos it looks GORGEOUS. Definitely had gold  hardware. I actually like that color with gold hardware but i know a lot of people are probably going to be disappointed by that since everyone was expecting silver.

Dawn is apparently a pretty true navy, definitely has silver hardware. Looks really nice in photos.


----------



## BethL

ame said:


> I LOVE my PB Paige. LOVE.
> 
> Blackberry is somewhere between a Plum and Currant. I have never seen either in person before, just in photos, but based on photos it looks GORGEOUS. Definitely had gold  hardware. I actually like that color with gold hardware but i know a lot of people are probably going to be disappointed by that since everyone was expecting silver.
> 
> Dawn is apparently a pretty true navy, definitely has silver hardware. Looks really nice in photos.


Did they give any idea of a release date for blackberry and dawn? it is taking forever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ame

BethL said:


> Did they give any idea of a release date for blackberry and dawn? it is taking forever!!!!!!!!!



When I had emailed them about the Dawn bags, they had said late August or early September. But I never asked about Blackberry.


----------



## makn808

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you so much for posting this *LuvAllBags*! I was able to save $75 (after tax and shipping were added back on) and finally pulled the trigger on the black Small Nikki! The current 30% off code is BEACHDAY so I jumped. Now I just hope I love it when it comes



Would love to see modeling pics and hear your thoughts on smal Nikki. I've been eyeing her and debating on color. I'd like to see dawn irl and mzw said there will be a small Nikki in charcoal lustre in winter (coated twill).


----------



## Reba

Switched out of my Small Sutton for the first time in forever..  Moved into Gunmetal Lizzy for a rough and tumble move-in day...my baby girl's Freshman year in college.  She leaves tomorrow..friends are helping her pack..[emoji51]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Switched out of my Small Sutton for the first time in forever..  Moved into Gunmetal Lizzy for a rough and tumble move-in day...my baby girl's Freshman year in college.  She leaves tomorrow..friends are helping her pack..[emoji51]




Best of luck with her move and with getting her off to school! I'm sure it will be a tough day...big changes!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Switched out of my Small Sutton for the first time in forever..  Moved into Gunmetal Lizzy for a rough and tumble move-in day...my baby girl's Freshman year in college.  She leaves tomorrow..friends are helping her pack..[emoji51]



Good luck! One of my boys went yesterday.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Switched out of my Small Sutton for the first time in forever..  Moved into Gunmetal Lizzy for a rough and tumble move-in day...my baby girl's Freshman year in college.  She leaves tomorrow..friends are helping her pack..[emoji51]




Hope it goes well. I will be in your shoes next August and am worrying already.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

a lil disappointing with todays MZ 12 weekend of summer..I was hoping for them to show some new arrivals or colors


----------



## makn808

I was curious about jade for holiday, so I emailed mzw and here is what they said -

For Jade we will have the Small Sutton, Small and Medium Metro Totes, Chelsea Tote, Marlena, and new shapes &#8211; the Roxy, Small Roxy, and Roxy cross body. We have made the same styles for our wholesale retailers! Hope this helps!!

I asked to see a pic of roxy but they would not share one. Lisa said think of belle but updated.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> I was curious about jade for holiday, so I emailed mzw and here is what they said -
> 
> For Jade we will have the Small Sutton, Small and Medium Metro Totes, Chelsea Tote, Marlena, and new shapes &#8211; the Roxy, Small Roxy, and Roxy cross body. We have made the same styles for our wholesale retailers! Hope this helps!!
> 
> I asked to see a pic of roxy but they would not share one. Lisa said think of belle but updated.


ah Roxy sounds interesting I love that nice top zip closure with multiple external pockets hopefully its in a interesting shape


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags, Dcooney, Beth24, thank you all for your well wishes. I am back home...safe and sound...all went well. She remembered just about everything...every last beautiful coordinating throw pillow (+use your imagination here..everything else)...but forgot the pillow you actually sleep on...so...while hubby and I ran out and got that..and fridge fillers...she got whisked away into "orientation chaos."  Never did say bye, or Luv Ya.  Oh well...18-years...she probably didn't notice.     Gunmetal Lizzy was a trooper!  And, will be ready or not to take Sophomore on 4 hour away journey Saturday a.m., and back again, because kennel is full. UGH!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> LuvAllBags, Dcooney, Beth24, thank you all for your well wishes. I am back home...safe and sound...all went well. She remembered just about everything...every last beautiful coordinating throw pillow (+use your imagination here..everything else)...but forgot the pillow you actually sleep on...so...while hubby and I ran out and got that..and fridge fillers...she got whisked away into "orientation chaos."  Never did say bye, or Luv Ya.  Oh well...18-years...she probably didn't notice.     Gunmetal Lizzy was a trooper!  And, will be ready or not to take Sophomore on 4 hour away journey Saturday a.m., and back again, because kennel is full. UGH!



Reba sounds like you raised a strong, independent young woman...awesome! Great job sending her off... My son is 8 and I'm dreading the day he leaves!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAllBags, Dcooney, Beth24, thank you all for your well wishes. I am back home...safe and sound...all went well. She remembered just about everything...every last beautiful coordinating throw pillow (+use your imagination here..everything else)...but forgot the pillow you actually sleep on...so...while hubby and I ran out and got that..and fridge fillers...she got whisked away into "orientation chaos."  Never did say bye, or Luv Ya.  Oh well...18-years...she probably didn't notice.     Gunmetal Lizzy was a trooper!  And, will be ready or not to take Sophomore on 4 hour away journey Saturday a.m., and back again, because kennel is full. UGH!




Wow, that's a lot in one week, and a loooonng day coming up on Sat! Hope you get to relax a little after that. 

Gunmetal Lizzy seems to be a great workhorse! My Plum Frankie came out today...love that bag. Carried Moss Britt all week, but happily switched into Frankie for weekend.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba sounds like you raised a strong, independent young woman...awesome! Great job sending her off... My son is 8 and I'm dreading the day he leaves!!!




We all dread...but, remember, the only thing worse than sending your boy soaring off into the world, is to not. It is the goal (even though mommy-types need to be reminded of this - present company included). 

Totally..getting off this now..for non-mommy or less interested types.   Back to much more important conversation ladies..., purses!


----------



## makn808

Can anyone tell me, Bedford nylon vs coated twill - is the twill noticeably heavier when comparing identical styles (i.e., nylon Jane vs twill Jane)? In my umpteenth email inquiry, Lisa mentioned "charcoal lustre" coming out in winter and said it was a coated twill.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Can anyone tell me, Bedford nylon vs coated twill - is the twill noticeably heavier when comparing identical styles (i.e., nylon Jane vs twill Jane)? In my umpteenth email inquiry, Lisa mentioned "charcoal lustre" coming out in winter and said it was a coated twill.




I used my beloved Gunmetal Twill Lizzy today.  It is a coated twill. It came out not last Xmas, but the previous; with some other styles. The fabric looks like a twill would..and, is, how I would describe, lightly coated, in a protective finish/glaze, that still allows for the fabric to drape, gather, and pleat. Not shiny...just a very subtle, subtle sheen...perfect. It withstands rain, snow, hail, college move-in days...well, you get the pic....  I have vowed to buy the next time that they produce such a beautiful fabric. .........wait....what?....they are doing it again? Finally?...but..in another gray?  Ugh...


----------



## makn808

Reba, your admiration of twill is echoed by quite a few ladies! I've always wondered if it was heavier. Being in the PNW, I could definitely benefit from the weather enduring qualities of coated twill, plus it seems to hold up so much better than the linen version that cracks and flakes! Maybe this grey will be different enough to justify adding another to your collection? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> LuvAllBags, Dcooney, Beth24, thank you all for your well wishes. I am back home...safe and sound...all went well. She remembered just about everything...every last beautiful coordinating throw pillow (+use your imagination here..everything else)...but forgot the pillow you actually sleep on...so...while hubby and I ran out and got that..and fridge fillers...she got whisked away into "orientation chaos."  Never did say bye, or Luv Ya.  Oh well...18-years...she probably didn't notice.     Gunmetal Lizzy was a trooper!  And, will be ready or not to take Sophomore on 4 hour away journey Saturday a.m., and back again, because kennel is full. UGH!




Glad it went well today and good luck Saturday. Sounds like a long day for sure. How far away is freshman daughter?


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Reba, your admiration of twill is echoed by quite a few ladies! I've always wondered if it was heavier. Being in the PNW, I could definitely benefit from the weather enduring qualities of coated twill, plus it seems to hold up so much better than the linen version that cracks and flakes! Maybe this grey will be different enough to justify adding another to your collection? &#65533;&#65533;



It is slightly heavier fabric but it is well worth it. I just buy it in a smaller bag to counter the weight. I also have Lizzy in the gunmetal and Baby Jane in the charcoal luster. I was hoping for a different color in this as well. I once had bianca in the gunmetal but found it a bit too heavy and never wore it, so I sold it.  I think you will really like this sturdy fabric. My charcoal luster still looks brand new despite going through some severe storms.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Glad it went well today and good luck Saturday. Sounds like a long day for sure. How far away is freshman daughter?




She is only 2 hours away.  Not so bad; although this morning it kinda feels far [emoji22]


----------



## Pirula

Reba said:


> We all dread...but, remember, the only thing worse than sending your boy soaring off into the world, is to not. It is the goal (even though mommy-types need to be reminded of this - present company included).
> 
> Totally..getting off this now..for non-mommy or less interested types.   Back to much more important conversation ladies..., purses!




Reba, thank you for this....

My BFF's son recently was dropped off at college.  It has me looking at my son, rising Freshman in HS, in a new (and rather sad) way.   I keep telling myself this is the goal.  This is why we do what we do.   Hearing you say it really  brings it home.  I need to enjoy these years of HS and not ruin them by being sad about something that is four years away and is the best outcome anyway.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> She is only 2 hours away.  Not so bad; although this morning it kinda feels far [emoji22]




It must be so hard. Sending hugs. My turn next August and I'm already trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> It must be so hard. Sending hugs. My turn next August and I'm already trying to wrap my head around it.




Yes..it sucks..she's my baby...and my buddy too.   Maybe some new Fall colors of purses would take my mind off of my woes..  Shopping therapy...oh boy, my hubby should lock-down the credit cards now!  It's going to be a weepy couple of weeks...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba- that will be me next year when my youngest goes. Big hugs and happy shopping!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies! Went to Crosby St today. Woman who helped me was terrific - friendly and informed. 

I got a black Marlena. That is the last classic black style I wanted to add to my collection. It was tough deciding between black and the forest print twill, which is gorgeous. I felt a little silly with the print...great for a younger woman, but I can't pull it off and it's too casual for my office or work travel. I fell in love with it, though. So much prettier in person than online. 

I liked the Redwood Bedford, but didn't love it, and none of the styles work for me. Nikki is too big, Small Nikki and Charli too small. Oh well. Glad I got the Rome!

Hunter stood out to me. It is so pretty in Pippa and Paige. I wanted the Pippa, but I have a cb bag that I adore and use so rarely that I don't need another. 

Begonia also stood out. Begonia Astor is so beautiful! Probably the most attractive Astor next to Pink Lava, IMO.

I also got a Longchamp today...celebrating a big accomplishment. It's red in and made me think of my grandmother who would be proud of me...and loved red!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! Went to Crosby St today. Woman who helped me was terrific - friendly and informed.
> 
> I got a black Marlena. That is the last classic black style I wanted to add to my collection. It was tough deciding between black and the forest print twill, which is gorgeous. I felt a little silly with the print...great for a younger woman, but I can't pull it off and it's too casual for my office or work travel. I fell in love with it, though. So much prettier in person than online.
> 
> I liked the Redwood Bedford, but didn't love it, and none of the styles work for me. Nikki is too big, Small Nikki and Charli too small. Oh well. Glad I got the Rome!
> 
> Hunter stood out to me. It is so pretty in Pippa and Paige. I wanted the Pippa, but I have a cb bag that I adore and use so rarely that I don't need another.
> 
> Begonia also stood out. Begonia Astor is so beautiful! Probably the most attractive Astor next to Pink Lava, IMO.
> 
> I also got a Longchamp today...celebrating a big accomplishment. It's red in and made me think of my grandmother who would be proud of me...and loved red!



Luv, congrats on your big accomplishments and your purchases! Thank you for the review of colors and styles. I've been thinking about little Nikki a lot and am so tempted. Would you say she is close in size to Paige - just a little deeper?


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, congrats on your big accomplishments and your purchases! Thank you for the review of colors and styles. I've been thinking about little Nikki a lot and am so tempted. Would you say she is close in size to Paige - just a little deeper?




Seems like she is between Paige and Baby Jane...closer to Baby Jane, I think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Forgot to mention that the teal bags are stunning - what a beautiful color.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! Went to Crosby St today. Woman who helped me was terrific - friendly and informed.
> 
> I got a black Marlena. That is the last classic black style I wanted to add to my collection. It was tough deciding between black and the forest print twill, which is gorgeous. I felt a little silly with the print...great for a younger woman, but I can't pull it off and it's too casual for my office or work travel. I fell in love with it, though. So much prettier in person than online.
> 
> I liked the Redwood Bedford, but didn't love it, and none of the styles work for me. Nikki is too big, Small Nikki and Charli too small. Oh well. Glad I got the Rome!
> 
> Hunter stood out to me. It is so pretty in Pippa and Paige. I wanted the Pippa, but I have a cb bag that I adore and use so rarely that I don't need another.
> 
> Begonia also stood out. Begonia Astor is so beautiful! Probably the most attractive Astor next to Pink Lava, IMO.
> 
> I also got a Longchamp today...celebrating a big accomplishment. It's red in and made me think of my grandmother who would be proud of me...and loved red!



Congrats!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Seems like she is between Paige and Baby Jane...closer to Baby Jane, I think.


Thanks Luv! Looking at mzw's measurements - which have proven to be inaccurate at times - it was hard to tell just how close in size they were. The difference seemed to be in the depth. 

Hopefully teal will go on sale!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Thanks Luv! Looking at mzw's measurements - which have proven to be inaccurate at times - it was hard to tell just how close in size they were. The difference seemed to be in the depth.
> 
> Hopefully teal will go on sale!




No problem! Looks like a great bag! I agree, hope Teal makes it to sale. Really pretty color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Looks like there's an unused Currant Jane on the bay marked as another color, and an EUC Moss Britt. Not my auctions...great finds.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Ms P ur black Bea looks great on you very pretty bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love your Bea, Ms P!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! Went to Crosby St today. Woman who helped me was terrific - friendly and informed.
> 
> I got a black Marlena. That is the last classic black style I wanted to add to my collection. It was tough deciding between black and the forest print twill, which is gorgeous. I felt a little silly with the print...great for a younger woman, but I can't pull it off and it's too casual for my office or work travel. I fell in love with it, though. So much prettier in person than online.
> 
> I liked the Redwood Bedford, but didn't love it, and none of the styles work for me. Nikki is too big, Small Nikki and Charli too small. Oh well. Glad I got the Rome!
> 
> Hunter stood out to me. It is so pretty in Pippa and Paige. I wanted the Pippa, but I have a cb bag that I adore and use so rarely that I don't need another.
> 
> Begonia also stood out. Begonia Astor is so beautiful! Probably the most attractive Astor next to Pink Lava, IMO.
> 
> I also got a Longchamp today...celebrating a big accomplishment. It's red in and made me think of my grandmother who would be proud of me...and loved red!




LuvAll, sounds like you had a nice trip. Congratulations, surely your grandmother is proud and was shopping right beside you helping you choose the perfect celebratory red Longchamp!  [emoji72]


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Ms P ur black Bea looks great on you very pretty bag






LuvAllBags said:


> Love your Bea, Ms P!



Thanks girls  We rarely hear about Bea except the famous Hillary C pic. Hope more will like Bea .

LuvAllBags congrats on the accomplishment!!


----------



## Reba

Dawn, Frost and Blackberry on MZ website.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Dawn is such a pretty color i really like it and blackberry reminds me of last years Plum color


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Dawn, Frost and Blackberry on MZ website.


Very pretty colors!  Blackberry reminds me of currant. Really like Dawn, such a deep blue.


----------



## Reba

Agree. Very pretty. Love Blackberry. Wish there were more styles. Have to think it over. Not sure about Hayley. Does look like Currant. Dawn and Frost are pretty too.  Wishing there were a Bea or Baby Jane in these pretty colors...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAll, sounds like you had a nice trip. Congratulations, surely your grandmother is proud and was shopping right beside you helping you choose the perfect celebratory red Longchamp!  [emoji72]







ms p said:


> Thanks girls  We rarely hear about Bea except the famous Hillary C pic. Hope more will like Bea .
> 
> LuvAllBags congrats on the accomplishment!!




Thanks, ladies!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love Blackberry. Wonder what mini Mayfair is like...but there's that annoying zipper flap. I bet that little bag holds a ton. Does look like Currant, Plum, etc. would have been more differentiated with silver hardware. 

Love Dawn -- so pretty and versatile. Like the Dawn leather too!

Not loving Frost.


----------



## pursephonie

I love the look of Frost on small pieces - I may need an Ines for my Stone Kate, think it would work with that blue lining


----------



## bensmom243

I just ordered the Dawn Lizzy, I am such a sucker for navy blue.  I really would have preferred either Hayley or Paige, but can't pass up the color.  Although the small Nikki is tempting, and the medium metro tote is lovely too.  I have a small metro already, and it is a great size, but would like the option to carry over my shoulder.  Is the medium metro that much larger in real  life than the small??


----------



## pursephonie

I had hoped for a Paige in that shade too. I find the Lizzy requires too much of a vertical packing approach. And the Blackberry colour is too like Currant for me. I keep hoping for a redux of Concord or that more vibrant purple.


----------



## makn808

Dawn is so deep and rich. The one thing holding me back from small Nikki is stinkin' zippergate. That flappy zip is just making me hesitate.  And I really hoped they would've put silver hw with blackberry...at least it would've been different from past purples! It does look a lot like currant. Would love to see pics and hear reviews as new styles are ordered and taken for a test drive! I've tried and failed with Lizzy and Paige before, but I keep looking for a small/med bag. Maybe I have to pack differently and not use so many pouches. Hmm...


----------



## pursephonie

YES, the flappy zipper thing. Couldn't do it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

def agree with u guys about that flappy zipper I love everything about small Nikki so wished it had a normal zip closure Dawn Nikki would had been mine


----------



## Beth24

bensmom243 said:


> I just ordered the Dawn Lizzy, I am such a sucker for navy blue.  I really would have preferred either Hayley or Paige, but can't pass up the color.  Although the small Nikki is tempting, and the medium metro tote is lovely too.  I have a small metro already, and it is a great size, but would like the option to carry over my shoulder.  Is the medium metro that much larger in real  life than the small??




Oh I'm jealous! I am so close to pulling the trigger on the Dawn Lizzy. I love the darkness of Dawn, it is gorgeous with the silver zipper. Sorry I cannot answer your questions about the metro tote sizes--I only have a medium which I love. It really holds a ton but is so lightweight.


----------



## Reba

pursephonie said:


> I had hoped for a Paige in that shade too. I find the Lizzy requires too much of a vertical packing approach. And the Blackberry colour is too like Currant for me. I keep hoping for a redux of Concord or that more vibrant purple.




Love my Lizzy's, but kinda get this vertical thing... Lately, have had my things divided up into some smaller pouches than usual. They were working great in my Small Sutton, but now back into my Lizzy (Kingsport Grey today) and all the small pouches are stacking like building blocks. Time to reconfigure I guess.


----------



## Reba

bensmom243 said:


> I just ordered the Dawn Lizzy, I am such a sucker for navy blue.  I really would have preferred either Hayley or Paige, but can't pass up the color.  Although the small Nikki is tempting, and the medium metro tote is lovely too.  I have a small metro already, and it is a great size, but would like the option to carry over my shoulder.  Is the medium metro that much larger in real  life than the small??




Hope you love. Share pics when it comes in. I love the color too. Don't need another Lizzy though. Maybe Small Sutton...thinking...


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Love my Lizzy's, but kinda get this vertical thing... Lately, have had my things divided up into some smaller pouches than usual. They were working great in my Small Sutton, but now back into my Lizzy (Kingsport Grey today) and all the small pouches are stacking like building blocks. Time to reconfigure I guess.




Re: this ^^^ if anyone is trying to pack their Lizzy without it being too vertical i.e. one thing on top of another...thus, causing you to dig for what you are looking for...interior pockets..front smaller, pen-case..larger one holds long credit card organizer. Then I am standing on one end my full-size wallet - that is freeing up the floor of the bag for my market purse, small cosmetic and other tiny pouch for headphones. Have small note pad in business card slot.    Then you have outside to do what you need to do with.  I can still put my 9 oz Swell in there too when I need too. Hope that helps. Standing the wallet up made a huge difference; and gives the bag good structure.


----------



## ame

I am trying SO HARD not to buy that Blackberry Paige.


----------



## makn808

ame said:


> I am trying SO HARD not to buy that Blackberry Paige.



Oh Ame! Blackberry is a very pretty purple. The fact that you're tempted by blackberry Paige is a testament to how wonderful Paige is for you. blackberry would be a wonderful addition...just enough color to draw the attention and yet still a great neutral.


----------



## Reba

Noticed on MZ site that under Shop All the bright metros are gonzo; and the Ruby/Bordeaux from last year have made a reappearance. Hmm. I had been waiting for those to show up all year on Sale. I guess they are "new" again.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Noticed on MZ site that under Shop All the bright metros are gonzo; and the Ruby/Bordeaux from last year have made a reappearance. Hmm. I had been waiting for those to show up all year on Sale. I guess they are "new" again.



Interesting. Wonder if they will make them one of the 12 Weeks of Summer specials or else they might bring them out during winter sale.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Interesting. Wonder if they will make them one of the 12 Weeks of Summer specials or else they might bring them out during winter sale.




Thought of the Summer Special thing..hmm..that would be nice..maybe too good to be true though.


----------



## missemily

Does anyone have the Sienna bag? Looking for any reviews- I'm thinking it could be a possibility for my first MZ Wallace bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

bensmom243 said:


> I just ordered the Dawn Lizzy, I am such a sucker for navy blue.  I really would have preferred either Hayley or Paige, but can't pass up the color.  Although the small Nikki is tempting, and the medium metro tote is lovely too.  I have a small metro already, and it is a great size, but would like the option to carry over my shoulder.  Is the medium metro that much larger in real  life than the small??




I found the Medium Metro to be much larger than the Small. It was too big for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hope you love. Share pics when it comes in. I love the color too. Don't need another Lizzy though. Maybe Small Sutton...thinking...




I love that Dawn Small Sutton. I bet it goes quickly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> I am trying SO HARD not to buy that Blackberry Paige.




Me too. Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Noticed on MZ site that under Shop All the bright metros are gonzo; and the Ruby/Bordeaux from last year have made a reappearance. Hmm. I had been waiting for those to show up all year on Sale. I guess they are "new" again.




Interesting...I bet the bright metros get put away for next summer.


----------



## ame

makn808 said:


> Oh Ame! Blackberry is a very pretty purple. The fact that you're tempted by blackberry Paige is a testament to how wonderful Paige is for you. blackberry would be a wonderful addition...just enough color to draw the attention and yet still a great neutral.


Yea the Paige is literally PERFECT. All my stuff fits, and then some. I still have room, and that's probably bad  

Obviously I need to stop gawking at things like the PS1, the TF Jennifer and other odds and ends I need not spend on (didn't some of us just discuss avoidance techniques! )

I have that damn Nordstrom money just burning a hole in my purse.



LuvAllBags said:


> Me too. Love it!


It is SO FREAKING PRETTY. I don't need it. I just love it. This Prussian Blue is just so perfect. But god I love that Blackberry. If it were to hit Nordstrom's site, well...I can't say I won't end up with it.


----------



## dcooney4

ame said:


> Yea the Paige is literally PERFECT. All my stuff fits, and then some. I still have room, and that's probably bad
> 
> Obviously I need to stop gawking at things like the PS1, the TF Jennifer and other odds and ends I need not spend on (didn't some of us just discuss avoidance techniques! )
> 
> I have that damn Nordstrom money just burning a hole in my purse.
> 
> 
> It is SO FREAKING PRETTY. I don't need it. I just love it. This Prussian Blue is just so perfect. But god I love that Blackberry. If it were to hit Nordstrom's site, well...I can't say I won't end up with it.



You sound just like me right before I buy another bag .


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> Yea the Paige is literally PERFECT. All my stuff fits, and then some. I still have room, and that's probably bad
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I need to stop gawking at things like the PS1, the TF Jennifer and other odds and ends I need not spend on (didn't some of us just discuss avoidance techniques! )
> 
> 
> 
> I have that damn Nordstrom money just burning a hole in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is SO FREAKING PRETTY. I don't need it. I just love it. This Prussian Blue is just so perfect. But god I love that Blackberry. If it were to hit Nordstrom's site, well...I can't say I won't end up with it.




Yeah...I have a small amount of Nordies money...it will be hard to resist if it shows up there.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Interesting...I bet the bright metros get put away for next summer.




Yes...next Summer...not tomorrow..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes...next Summer...not tomorrow..




Right - I'm sure that's the case. Maybe holiday sale for some colors...but that yellow keeps showing up every summer.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Right - I'm sure that's the case. Maybe holiday sale for some colors...but that yellow keeps showing up every summer.




Tomorrow's final Summer Special?  Maybe they still have a few of those Quilted Tess bags around [emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Tomorrow's final Summer Special?  Maybe they still have a few of those Quilted Tess bags around [emoji12]




[emoji1]


----------



## herfyjo

Hello.  I do not have access to stores that carry MZ Wallace, but I'm interested in the brand and considering buying online.  I have been carrying Longchamp bags lately but I like that MZ Wallace has so many pockets. I am torn between the Jane and the Belle.  Does anyone on here have both that you could help me understand the difference?  From what I can tell, it seems the width is a bit different and the Belle has an extra strap.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

herfyjo said:


> Hello.  I do not have access to stores that carry MZ Wallace, but I'm interested in the brand and considering buying online.  I have been carrying Longchamp bags lately but I like that MZ Wallace has so many pockets. I am torn between the Jane and the Belle.  Does anyone on here have both that you could help me understand the difference?  From what I can tell, it seems the width is a bit different and the Belle has an extra strap.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!


I love both Jane and Bell. for me Jane is a medium/large size bag and Bell is way bigger well at least on me Im 5"feet tall. I prefer Bell for travelling and Jane for everyday but again it depends how much you carry and ur statue

I would say Jane would be equivalent to LC large Lepliage bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

did you guys summit ur review for the $25 gift card
 I just did a review on Paige which is currently the bag that I've been using most lately. I guess bc its still summer wonder what bag will I be switching to for Fall


----------



## LuvAllBags

herfyjo said:


> Hello.  I do not have access to stores that carry MZ Wallace, but I'm interested in the brand and considering buying online.  I have been carrying Longchamp bags lately but I like that MZ Wallace has so many pockets. I am torn between the Jane and the Belle.  Does anyone on here have both that you could help me understand the difference?  From what I can tell, it seems the width is a bit different and the Belle has an extra strap.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!




Hi, 

I have both. Jane is a good everyday bag size if you need a larger purse, like I do. It's lightweight and easy to carry. Belle is a lot larger - A few inches wider, taller and deeper, has an extra front pocket, and has a removable cross-body strap. I find it heavy, but it's good when I have an extra large load to carry. Some on here are Belle devotees, so hopefully they will weigh in! Either way, great choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> did you guys summit ur review for the $25 gift card
> I just did a review on Paige which is currently the bag that I've been using most lately. I guess bc its still summer wonder what bag will I be switching to for Fall




Yep! I did mine this afternoon! [emoji4] Can't wait to hear what you switch to for Fall.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im really looking forward to MZs fall/winter new releases. I hope there's some great new styles so far im really liking the small Nikki but Im hoping for something better to come out as it has been mentioned before Im deff not liking that top zip closure..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Because I'm not liking a lot of the new stuff, I have been hunting older styles. One arrived today...pics tomorrow!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Because I'm not liking a lot of the new stuff, I have been hunting older styles. One arrived today...pics tomorrow!




Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Uuuhhh...O.M.G....the holiest of my holy grails just popped up on the bay and I snagged it!!! Ninja fingers!!! I absolutely cannot wait to receive it. I have been looking for literally years. I hope it's as good as it looks.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pics of what arrived today: Moss Bianca! I regretted selling my Persimmon Bianca, and the style seems to be on hiatus or discontinued. Moss is more versatile for me, so it worked out. It took a while to find one in the right condition and color combo. This is my 3rd Moss bag...adore this color. Added Kamo Tassel.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...O.M.G....the holiest of my holy grails just popped up on the bay and I snagged it!!! Ninja fingers!!! I absolutely cannot wait to receive it. I have been looking for literally years. I hope it's as good as it looks.



Luv! What is your unicorn? Congrats on finding her!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of what arrived today: Moss Bianca! I regretted selling my Persimmon Bianca, and the style seems to be on hiatus or discontinued. Moss is more versatile for me, so it worked out. It took a while to find one in the right condition and color combo. This is my 3rd Moss bag...adore this color. Added Kamo Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3117738




Ooh...that Kamo tassel makes everything just right again!  Very nice combo. I like Bianca very much. Only have had in Gunmetal Twill...which is just too much of that heavier fabric for my aging shoulders (how pathetic) [emoji37]; but at least I can face my reality.  Such a nice collection LuvAll.  [emoji119]


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of what arrived today: Moss Bianca! I regretted selling my Persimmon Bianca, and the style seems to be on hiatus or discontinued. Moss is more versatile for me, so it worked out. It took a while to find one in the right condition and color combo. This is my 3rd Moss bag...adore this color. Added Kamo Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3117738



Moss Bianca is gorgeous! Great find!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...O.M.G....the holiest of my holy grails just popped up on the bay and I snagged it!!! Ninja fingers!!! I absolutely cannot wait to receive it. I have been looking for literally years. I hope it's as good as it looks.




Could it be....Jane of course...in Azalea? [emoji33][emoji259]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...O.M.G....the holiest of my holy grails just popped up on the bay and I snagged it!!! Ninja fingers!!! I absolutely cannot wait to receive it. I have been looking for literally years. I hope it's as good as it looks.




Ninja fingers...I just did a little lookie-loo, and if that is as good as it looks...and you got it for that!...well...your grandmother wanted you to have something much more dear to your heart than a red Longchamp!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of what arrived today: Moss Bianca! I regretted selling my Persimmon Bianca, and the style seems to be on hiatus or discontinued. Moss is more versatile for me, so it worked out. It took a while to find one in the right condition and color combo. This is my 3rd Moss bag...adore this color. Added Kamo Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3117738



Very Pretty! I love moss.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of what arrived today: Moss Bianca! I regretted selling my Persimmon Bianca, and the style seems to be on hiatus or discontinued. Moss is more versatile for me, so it worked out. It took a while to find one in the right condition and color combo. This is my 3rd Moss bag...adore this color. Added Kamo Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3117738



Bianca in moss is gorgeous. Love it with the tassel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

reba said:


> could it be....jane of course...in azalea? [emoji33][emoji259]




yes!!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> yes!!!




You must be so beyond excited!! Pics and full report when it arrives. [emoji259]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ninja fingers...I just did a little lookie-loo, and if that is as good as it looks...and you got it for that!...well...your grandmother wanted you to have something much more dear to your heart than a red Longchamp!




Haha! Yes - I literally could not believe my eyes. I have been looking for one in mint condition for years. It was my biggest MZ regret because I let it pass me by when I first started buying MZ. And they never show up at resale. So weird! I hope it is in the shape it appears to be!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh...that Kamo tassel makes everything just right again!  Very nice combo. I like Bianca very much. Only have had in Gunmetal Twill...which is just too much of that heavier fabric for my aging shoulders (how pathetic) [emoji37]; but at least I can face my reality.  Such a nice collection LuvAll.  [emoji119]







makn808 said:


> Moss Bianca is gorgeous! Great find!







dcooney4 said:


> Very Pretty! I love moss.







Daquiri said:


> Bianca in moss is gorgeous. Love it with the tassel.




Thanks ladies!!! Carrying today - very happy with it.


----------



## jxwilliams

Does anybody have feedback on the Mayfair tote?  I'm looking for a work tote that will look nice dressed up and down.  I don't need it to hold a ton of stuff..  I had a Belle before and it was just too big and felt too heavy (plus the guys I work with joked it looked like a suitcase [emoji16]). Thanks in advance for any recommendations and feedback! [emoji259]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Eaton Trading Company - 30% off this weekend. They carry some classic and moto black styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> Does anybody have feedback on the Mayfair tote?  I'm looking for a work tote that will look nice dressed up and down.  I don't need it to hold a ton of stuff..  I had a Belle before and it was just too big and felt too heavy (plus the guys I work with joked it looked like a suitcase [emoji16]). Thanks in advance for any recommendations and feedback! [emoji259]




I had one and sold it. Loved it for the look and amazing organization. Didn't think it was heavy at first but it hurt my shoulder to carry.  I think it just didn't fall right on me or something. I also hated the big zipper flap.


----------



## Reba

jxwilliams said:


> Does anybody have feedback on the Mayfair tote?  I'm looking for a work tote that will look nice dressed up and down.  I don't need it to hold a ton of stuff..  I had a Belle before and it was just too big and felt too heavy (plus the guys I work with joked it looked like a suitcase [emoji16]). Thanks in advance for any recommendations and feedback! [emoji259]




Tried it from Nordies sale and sent back...didn't like the zipper flap/track..awkward and annoying. Also was not a fan of the snaps on outside pockets. They were not easily manipulated. Liked the idea of it, size of it, style of it...just was not executed correctly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> Does anybody have feedback on the Mayfair tote?  I'm looking for a work tote that will look nice dressed up and down.  I don't need it to hold a ton of stuff..  I had a Belle before and it was just too big and felt too heavy (plus the guys I work with joked it looked like a suitcase [emoji16]). Thanks in advance for any recommendations and feedback! [emoji259]




You might also consider the Jane and Chelsea.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics of what arrived today: Moss Bianca! I regretted selling my Persimmon Bianca, and the style seems to be on hiatus or discontinued. Moss is more versatile for me, so it worked out. It took a while to find one in the right condition and color combo. This is my 3rd Moss bag...adore this color. Added Kamo Tassel.
> 
> View attachment 3117738


Sorry I'm a lil late but ur Moss Bianca looks GORGEOUS!!! it's funny bc today I'm wearing a dark green color shirt and ur bag would look so good on lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Sorry I'm a lil late but ur Moss Bianca looks GORGEOUS!!! it's funny bc today I'm wearing a dark green color shirt and ur bag would look so good on lol




Thanks! It would look nice with a dark green top! I am surprised how versatile the Moss color is.


----------



## jxwilliams

Thanks ladies for your feedback!


----------



## Reba

jxwilliams said:


> Thanks ladies for your feedback!




You're welcome fellow MZW, and from your icon, fellow coffee lover!


----------



## Reba

Using my Clove Kara...surprised at how much I really, really like. Isn't that always the way when they discontinue an item. Wondering if I should track down the black one now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Using my Clove Kara...surprised at how much I really, really like. Isn't that always the way when they discontinue an item. Wondering if I should track down the black one now.




That's always how it works out! So glad you are enjoying it. I bet you could still find one...or one will show up on resale.


----------



## jxwilliams

FYI ladies I just bought the black Jane from Nordstrom--they price matched Eaton Trading Co's 30% off!  Fingers crossed I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> FYI ladies I just bought the black Jane from Nordstrom--they price matched Eaton Trading Co's 30% off!  Fingers crossed I love it!




Congrats! Let us know what you think! Jane is my #1 fave MZ style!


----------



## jxwilliams

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Let us know what you think! Jane is my #1 fave MZ style!




Thanks Luv I will!  I'm so excited I'm already looking for tassels for it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> Thanks Luv I will!  I'm so excited I'm already looking for tassels for it!




[emoji4] Hooray!


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's a Currant or Plum Lizzy on the bay, no cb strap...not my auction. Appears to be good condition. Rare appearance for that color/style combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you so much for posting this *LuvAllBags*! I was able to save $75 (after tax and shipping were added back on) and finally pulled the trigger on the black Small Nikki! The current 30% off code is BEACHDAY so I jumped. Now I just hope I love it when it comes




Did you get your Small Nikki? What do you think?


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Did you get your Small Nikki? What do you think?




I did, and I'm not a fan [emoji22] I really liked the 3 different handle options, but when I put all of my stuff into it, I found it awkward and uncomfortable to wear crossbody, which is primarily how I wanted to use it.  And because I used a promo code, Eaton Trading Company will not let me return it. But I learned my lesson: 1) not buying a bag sight unseen again; and 2) only buying from online retailers like Bloomingdales & Nordstrom where I can definitely return something!! 

When I get back from my work trip next week, it's going on e Bay. I'd like to at least get my money back because I ordered a black Coach Mickie satchel I've been thinking about since I saw it at the outlet 3 months ago. Hoping this one will finally fill my everyday black bag hole!


----------



## makn808

nyshopaholic said:


> I did, and I'm not a fan [emoji22] I really liked the 3 different handle options, but when I put all of my stuff into it, I found it awkward and uncomfortable to wear crossbody, which is primarily how I wanted to use it.  And because I used a promo code, Eaton Trading Company will not let me return it. But I learned my lesson: 1) not buying a bag sight unseen again; and 2) only buying from online retailers like Bloomingdales & Nordstrom where I can definitely return something!!
> 
> When I get back from my work trip next week, it's going on e Bay. I'd like to at least get my money back because I ordered a black Coach Mickie satchel I've been thinking about since I saw it at the outlet 3 months ago. Hoping this one will finally fill my everyday black bag hole!



NY thank you for the review. I was eyeing small Nikki too but I'd wear her cb too so hearing she's uncomfortable takes her off my hit list unless by some miracle our nordies carries it so I can try it out irl. I'm sorry she didn't work for you. If by some chance you used Amex, you could file a return claim and get a refund. Good luck with Mickie, hope it works for you!


----------



## ame

I really wish that Nordstrom had gotten the Blackberry Paige...man I want it SO BAD. Using a g/c would have helped me on that so much. I am struggling with buying from MZW and knowing that I am not a "bag changer" so I'll end up not using it long term and it'll sit there more than I'll use it.  I just use a Tan or a Navy bag, and I just use it til it dies or I am needing to up or down size. Why is there no blackberry cosmetic bag or coin purse or something. Gah!


----------



## pursephonie

ame said:


> I really wish that Nordstrom had gotten the Blackberry Paige...man I want it SO BAD. Using a g/c would have helped me on that so much. I am struggling with buying from MZW and knowing that I am not a "bag changer" so I'll end up not using it long term and it'll sit there more than I'll use it.  I just use a Tan or a Navy bag, and I just use it til it dies or I am needing to up or down size. Why is there no blackberry cosmetic bag or coin purse or something. Gah!




Right? Feels light on the accessories in that shade, or is it just me?


----------



## ame

pursephonie said:


> Right? Feels light on the accessories in that shade, or is it just me?



DEFINITELY. I totally TOTALLY would buy some. I LOVE the color, I desperately "want" the Paige in that shade, but I really know I won't use it enough to justify it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I did, and I'm not a fan [emoji22] I really liked the 3 different handle options, but when I put all of my stuff into it, I found it awkward and uncomfortable to wear crossbody, which is primarily how I wanted to use it.  And because I used a promo code, Eaton Trading Company will not let me return it. But I learned my lesson: 1) not buying a bag sight unseen again; and 2) only buying from online retailers like Bloomingdales & Nordstrom where I can definitely return something!!
> 
> When I get back from my work trip next week, it's going on e Bay. I'd like to at least get my money back because I ordered a black Coach Mickie satchel I've been thinking about since I saw it at the outlet 3 months ago. Hoping this one will finally fill my everyday black bag hole!




Well, that's too bad! I saw the Nikki, Sm Nikki, and Charli in person last week and did not love. Three handles/straps is the right idea but the size/shape combos left me cold. I am sure you will be able to sell. Hope you recover your $$ that way.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ame said:


> DEFINITELY. I totally TOTALLY would buy some. I LOVE the color, I desperately "want" the Paige in that shade, but I really know I won't use it enough to justify it.




Agree - would have loved an accessory in this color too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I just received my $25 Gift Card and feel a lil disappointed that it expire at the end of October bc at the moment there isnt anything that I like from MZ.
Does anybody in here need it I can forward you the code


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just got my gc code too. I feel reasonably confident that it will go toward a Fall color Paige. Now just to decide on Hunter vs. Blackberry 

I also really like that mini Mayfair but am remembering my zipper flap annoyance.


----------



## justwatchin

Got my code too and ordered the small metro tote in Magnet. Love my metro totes!&#128523;


----------



## Reba

If I use my gc code, may be for a large Sutton for a trip. Waiting to see if any more new Fall colors are on the way.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Just got my gc code too. I feel reasonably confident that it will go toward a Fall color Paige. Now just to decide on Hunter vs. Blackberry
> 
> I also really like that mini Mayfair but am remembering my zipper flap annoyance.




You saw Hunter in person...was it very deeper than the Olive (with Rosegold hardware) of a few seasons back?  I know it must be deeper..but, a shade or two...or totally different colors?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You saw Hunter in person...was it very deeper than the Olive (with Rosegold hardware) of a few seasons back?  I know it must be deeper..but, a shade or two...or totally different colors?




In the Bedford nylon, I thought it was quite different. I didn't see the Hunter Metros.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Got my code too and ordered the small metro tote in Magnet. Love my metro totes![emoji39]




Great choice! I love the Small Metros, and Magnet is an awesome color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> In the Bedford nylon, I thought it was quite different. I didn't see the Hunter Metros.




Ok. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

More intel from the fb group, the roxy series has an eta of 10/15. Colors are jade and black. Small, regular and large sizes, plus a cb version. Looks like a revamped belle, handles should be flat and zip top should be flush...no flaps. Sounds very promising!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> More intel from the fb group, the roxy series has an eta of 10/15. Colors are jade and black. Small, regular and large sizes, plus a cb version. Looks like a revamped belle, handles should be flat and zip top should be flush...no flaps. Sounds very promising!




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> More intel from the fb group, the roxy series has an eta of 10/15. Colors are jade and black. Small, regular and large sizes, plus a cb version. Looks like a revamped belle, handles should be flat and zip top should be flush...no flaps. Sounds very promising!




Interesting!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> More intel from the fb group, the roxy series has an eta of 10/15. Colors are jade and black. Small, regular and large sizes, plus a cb version. Looks like a revamped belle, handles should be flat and zip top should be flush...no flaps. Sounds very promising!


thanks for the info..Im really looking forward to the Roxy bags..


----------



## contra mundum

Hi. First post. I've been lurking here for a while and the comments have definitely helped me to make decisions since I am no where near an MZ Wallace store or even a store that carries them. I'm just wondering if Metro Totes usually come with dust bags? I ordered one new off the MZW website and it didn't come with one. Both Kara and Paige did. Thanks.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Hi. First post. I've been lurking here for a while and the comments have definitely helped me to make decisions since I am no where near an MZ Wallace store or even a store that carries them. I'm just wondering if Metro Totes usually come with dust bags? I ordered one new off the MZW website and it didn't come with one. Both Kara and Paige did. Thanks.




No. No dust-bag on the Metro.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You saw Hunter in person...was it very deeper than the Olive (with Rosegold hardware) of a few seasons back?  I know it must be deeper..but, a shade or two...or totally different colors?



The Hunter is subdued but much greener not olive. I was hoping it would be more olive, but it is not really a deep rich hunter either . Hope that makes sense.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> The Hunter is subdued but much greener not olive. I was hoping it would be more olive, but it is not really a deep rich hunter either . Hope that makes sense.




Yes...it's not olive but not all the way to a true Hunter Green, IMO. It is a pretty color, and likely versatile. I am having a tough time deciding between Hunter and Blackberry for my Paige. I love my dark purples and find them to be versatile with my preferred wardrobe colors. But the dark green with silver would work for me too. I saw the Hunter Paige in person and thought it was really pretty.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The Hunter is subdued but much greener not olive. I was hoping it would be more olive, but it is not really a deep rich hunter either . Hope that makes sense.







LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...it's not olive but not all the way to a true Hunter Green, IMO. It is a pretty color, and likely versatile. I am having a tough time deciding between Hunter and Blackberry for my Paige. I love my dark purples and find them to be versatile with my preferred wardrobe colors. But the dark green with silver would work for me too. I saw the Hunter Paige in person and thought it was really pretty.




Thank you..sounds like a tough one to describe. It's a toughie in pictures too. Hmm..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you..sounds like a tough one to describe. It's a toughie in pictures too. Hmm..




If it helps, this is one of their colors that looks better in person than in their product pics. I was meh about it from pics but loved it in person.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> If it helps, this is one of their colors that looks better in person than in their product pics. I was meh about it from pics but loved it in person.




So crazy how that happens with these fabrics..


----------



## biribiri

here's a picture of the hunter green paige in normal light. i think this color is the truest representation of the green in bedford nylon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

biribiri said:


> here's a picture of the hunter green paige in normal light. i think this color is the truest representation of the green in bedford nylon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124851




Thanks! That does look true to IRL color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

biribiri said:


> here's a picture of the hunter green paige in normal light. i think this color is the truest representation of the green in bedford nylon.
> 
> View attachment 3124851


It's so pretty I love Paige in any color..I need to stop myself


----------



## LuvAllBags

My holy grail Azalea Jane arrived. It was not in perfect condition, but very good. Some undisclosed black marks on both the front and back on one side...looks like it had been rubbed against something dirty. Luckily it came off the front with a wet cloth but not the back. I will go at the back again with some gentle soap and a toothbrush and then post pics.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> My holy grail Azalea Jane arrived. It was not in perfect condition, but very good. Some undisclosed black marks on both the front and back on one side...looks like it had been rubbed against something dirty. Luckily it came off the front with a wet cloth but not the back. I will go at the back again with some gentle soap and a toothbrush and then post pics.


Oh no I hope the stains come out and good thing it's only in the back now..is the inside pretty clean?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Oh no I hope the stains come out and good thing it's only in the back now..is the inside pretty clean?




Yep, inside is clean. I don't think it was ever used, but just rubbed against something dirty on the one side.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, inside is clean. I don't think it was ever used, but just rubbed against something dirty on the one side.


thats great I love a good deal like that show us a pic of the color when u can


----------



## lv lover steph

Just got the Nikki in Dawn for travel.  I LOVE it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Just got the Nikki in Dawn for travel.  I LOVE it!!




That's great!! Post a pic when you get a chance!


----------



## contra mundum

There are some new bags today out in Monarch, which is a burnt orange. Chelsea, Astor and Sienna. I wish they had done a Kate in Monarch I would have bought it immediately. Am waiting for a small Sutton in Dawn to arrive today though. Yay.


----------



## contra mundum

Does anyone know true base measurements for the large Sutton when it's folded down? My small Sutton arrived today and it's cute however I think it's too small for all the crap I'm used to hauling. But the large one looks huge and I'm only 5"1 so I hesitate. Depending on the website, I've seen measurements listed anywhere from 15-21 inches. TIA


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Does anyone know true base measurements for the large Sutton when it's folded down? My small Sutton arrived today and it's cute however I think it's too small for all the crap I'm used to hauling. But the large one looks huge and I'm only 5"1 so I hesitate. Depending on the website, I've seen measurements listed anywhere from 15-21 inches. TIA




I just measured mine. I am getting 15" wide x9" tall x8" deep.


----------



## Daquiri

lv lover steph said:


> Just got the Nikki in Dawn for travel.  I LOVE it!!



Nikki in Dawn looks very pretty.  Post pics is possible.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> My holy grail Azalea Jane arrived. It was not in perfect condition, but very good. Some undisclosed black marks on both the front and back on one side...looks like it had been rubbed against something dirty. Luckily it came off the front with a wet cloth but not the back. I will go at the back again with some gentle soap and a toothbrush and then post pics.



Congrats on your Jane Azalea.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Daquiri

Hello everyone,

I have a dilemma.  I have been carrying my small black Astor for a little over a month (except weekends) and found that the sealing on the handles is fraying. I have never had this problem with my other bags.  The leather handles and straps on the Astors are flat, made with soft, more pliable leather.  I'm not hard on my bags and usually just carry the bag handheld or in the crook of my arm. I really like the bag and don't plan on returning but do you think it makes sense to write to MZ about the problem and maybe send a few pics?  They seem to be really pushing this style but this is not up to the quality I am used to with their bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a dilemma.  I have been carrying my small black Astor for a little over a month (except weekends) and found that the sealing on the handles is fraying. I have never had this problem with my other bags.  The leather handles and straps on the Astors are flat, made with soft, more pliable leather.  I'm not hard on my bags and usually just carry the bag handheld or in the crook of my arm. I really like the bag and don't plan on returning but do you think it makes sense to write to MZ about the problem and maybe send a few pics?  They seem to be really pushing this style but this is not up to the quality I am used to with their bags.




Yes, definitely write them and include pics. I would tell them you love the bag otherwise and would like a replacement. Hopefully it's just one bad bag, not a systemic problem with the style.


----------



## Reba

Nordies has Paige in Dawn.


----------



## bensmom243

Reba said:


> Nordies has Paige in Dawn.



I was just coming here to post the same thing!! I am so mad!  I ordered the Lizzy from mzwallace.com not knowing that Nordies would carry the Paige.  I do like the Lizzy but prefer the paige.  The Dawn color is amazing however, so no regrets.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, definitely write them and include pics. I would tell them you love the bag otherwise and would like a replacement. Hopefully it's just one bad bag, not a systemic problem with the style.



I guess you're right.  Such a bummer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nordies has Paige in Dawn.




Wow! That won't last long!


----------



## Reba

bensmom243 said:


> I was just coming here to post the same thing!! I am so mad!  I ordered the Lizzy from mzwallace.com not knowing that Nordies would carry the Paige.  I do like the Lizzy but prefer the paige.  The Dawn color is amazing however, so no regrets.




Sorry. Even after using Lizzy, you haven't changed your opinion?  I am glad you are happy with color though. What are your reasons for Paige love over Lizzy...it may help others in their decision process...


----------



## bensmom243

Reba said:


> Sorry. Even after using Lizzy, you haven't changed your opinion?  I am glad you are happy with color though. What are your reasons for Paige love over Lizzy...it may help others in their decision process...




Maybe I over-reacted 

I think I prefer the looks of the Paige over the Lizzy, but have to admit that the Lizzy is actually a better bag in terms of function.  One large front pocket instead of two works well since I have the crazy large iPhone 6+.  I don't mind the N/S orientation and think that I am better able to find my things.  It's pretty light, I have not even attached the shoulder strap.  

The Paige was my first MZW bag so maybe I am just sentimental.


----------



## Reba

bensmom243 said:


> Maybe I over-reacted
> 
> 
> 
> I think I prefer the looks of the Paige over the Lizzy, but have to admit that the Lizzy is actually a better bag in terms of function.  One large front pocket instead of two works well since I have the crazy large iPhone 6+.  I don't mind the N/S orientation and think that I am better able to find my things.  It's pretty light, I have not even attached the shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> The Paige was my first MZW bag so maybe I am just sentimental.




I hear Ya. Both are great I guess. I am a Lizzy fan.., but have yet to try Paige. Have heard that large phone comment a few times re: Lizzy's big pocket; makes sense. I have ye olde fashioned small phone; so isn't an issue; but that's a great point in the ongoing ? of which should I get!  Enjoy your Dawn Lizzy and your older Paige - variety is good!


----------



## LuvAllBags

With some gift cards and my $25 review gc, I sprung for the Small Mayfair in Blackberry. What a cute little bag! It is not tiny...i would call it medium-small. I bet it could compete with Baby Jane size-wise. 

Blackberry is gorgeous! Seems to be darker than Currant and Plum, less red than Currant, reminds me more of Eggplant without the brown tones. I will post pics this weekend comparing it to some of the older purples. If you are on the fence on Blackberry and it comes in a style you like, I recommend it. 

Pics later when it's light out!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> With some gift cards and my $25 review gc, I sprung for the Small Mayfair in Blackberry. What a cute little bag! It is not tiny...i would call it medium-small. I bet it could compete with Baby Jane size-wise.
> 
> Blackberry is gorgeous! Seems to be darker than Currant and Plum, less red than Currant, reminds me more of Eggplant without the brown tones. I will post pics this weekend comparing it to some of the older purples. If you are on the fence on Blackberry and it comes in a style you like, I recommend it.
> 
> Pics later when it's light out!



Can't wait to see.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here it is. In the light, I do see some res undertones. Probably easiest if I just do a comparison shot this weekend. I will pull
out Currant and my older Plum to compare. This is a gorgeous deep purple that I will use like any dark neutral.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Here it is. In the light, I do see some res undertones. Probably easiest if I just do a comparison shot this weekend. I will pull
> out Currant and my older Plum to compare. This is a gorgeous deep purple that I will use like any dark neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3130833
> View attachment 3130834
> View attachment 3130835


aww it looks so cute..ur small Mayfair looks so pretty way better than website pic..i feel so tempted but still waiting to see what the Roxy will look like..congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am thinking it has overall same capacity as Clara. Also, the MZ measurements don't make much sense to me, as usual. I am getting 10" wide across the bottom and 14" wide across the top. Height and depth are more accurate.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> I am thinking it has overall same capacity as Clara. Also, the MZ measurements don't make much sense to me, as usual. I am getting 10" wide across the bottom and 14" wide across the top. Height and depth are more accurate.


Adorable and I love the color.  Sounds like it's a good size bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Adorable and I love the color.  Sounds like it's a good size bag.




Smaller than I typically carry but with so many pockets, it works somehow. I am in love with the color. Nothing better than dark purple for me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Smaller than I typically carry but with so many pockets, it works somehow. I am in love with the color. Nothing better than dark purple for me.




Love the color and size!  Are you leaving zipper track open while using? Or, is it easier to use on this smaller version?


----------



## herfyjo

tua said:


> I love both Jane and Bell. for me Jane is a medium/large size bag and Bell is way bigger well at least on me Im 5"feet tall. I prefer Bell for travelling and Jane for everyday but again it depends how much you carry and ur statue
> 
> I would say Jane would be equivalent to LC large Lepliage bag




Thank you Tua and Luvallbags for the info.  I decided to buy a used Belle online as a way to check out the brand.  I've been carrying it for a few days and WOW! Very impressed.  This will not be my only MZ.

If I could pick the forum's brains again, I'd like to ask how different size-wise the Belle and Kate are.  I am traveling for a few weeks at Christmas this year and think MZ will be great for the plane and day trips, with my LC packed in my baggage and used for shopping.  Is Kate substantially bigger than Belle?  From pics and measurements, it seems they are fairly close in size, but sometimes the format of a bag creates more space.  Any opinions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

herfyjo said:


> Thank you Tua and Luvallbags for the info.  I decided to buy a used Belle online as a way to check out the brand.  I've been carrying it for a few days and WOW! Very impressed.  This will not be my only MZ.
> 
> If I could pick the forum's brains again, I'd like to ask how different size-wise the Belle and Kate are.  I am traveling for a few weeks at Christmas this year and think MZ will be great for the plane and day trips, with my LC packed in my baggage and used for shopping.  Is Kate substantially bigger than Belle?  From pics and measurements, it seems they are fairly close in size, but sometimes the format of a bag creates more space.  Any opinions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


I don't have Kate, sorry, maybe someone else can chime in but  if ur looking for something to travel with and something bigger than Belle I would suggest the Greenwich overnight..if I didnt have something similar from Tumi I would had deff grabbed this one


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here it is. In the light, I do see some res undertones. Probably easiest if I just do a comparison shot this weekend. I will pull
> out Currant and my older Plum to compare. This is a gorgeous deep purple that I will use like any dark neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3130833
> View attachment 3130834
> View attachment 3130835



It is a beauty! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## BethL

Anyone else loving the new Monarch color? I do! But I really love warm tones.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Anyone else loving the new Monarch color? I do! But I really love warm tones.




It is pretty. Would love to see in person. I am not sure I have much in my wardrobe for that color though.


----------



## auri

herfyjo said:


> Thank you Tua and Luvallbags for the info.  I decided to buy a used Belle online as a way to check out the brand.  I've been carrying it for a few days and WOW! Very impressed.  This will not be my only MZ.
> 
> If I could pick the forum's brains again, I'd like to ask how different size-wise the Belle and Kate are.  I am traveling for a few weeks at Christmas this year and think MZ will be great for the plane and day trips, with my LC packed in my baggage and used for shopping.  Is Kate substantially bigger than Belle?  From pics and measurements, it seems they are fairly close in size, but sometimes the format of a bag creates more space.  Any opinions would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Yeah!! Glad you love the Belle. I have both Belle and Kate. I have used Belle as a diaper bag, and Kate as my everyday work bag. I recently decided to take Kate on a plane trip. The main reason I chose Kate over Belle as my personal carry on was because I think Kate has slightly bigger capacity than Belle. I used the two elastic side pockets on Kate for water bottles. I didn't fill the entire bag but it became heavy as I walked in the airport. The cross body strap really helped. 

I think it depends on what you're hoping to carry. Belle is plenty big and has that one long pocket in the front, whereas Kate has smaller front pockets. I don't actually use the two small pockets on Kate. I think Belle has more vertical space, and I just prefer the horizontal east-west space of Kate.

I actually have the Greenwich overnight but decided it was way big and didn't use it for my plane trip. I think it would fit fine in most overhead compartments but definitely not underseat unless it was lightly packed. Belle and Kate fit just fine underseat. Greenwich overnight would probably be great for car trips. I just love the look of it even though it's gargantuan so I'll keep it. 

I almost used large metro as carry on because it's so so light, but I decided I needed pockets.

Hope this helps! I was pretty happy with using Kate during my travels and would probably do it again.


----------



## auri

LuvAllBags said:


> Here it is. In the light, I do see some res undertones. Probably easiest if I just do a comparison shot this weekend. I will pull
> out Currant and my older Plum to compare. This is a gorgeous deep purple that I will use like any dark neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3130833
> View attachment 3130834
> View attachment 3130835



Oh so lovely!! I've been thinking about blackberry Paige vs Mayfair. I don't need another Paige but the color is fab!  What do you think of the snaps on the pockets? Are they magnetic or just push buttons? Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

auri said:


> Oh so lovely!! I've been thinking about blackberry Paige vs Mayfair. I don't need another Paige but the color is fab!  What do you think of the snaps on the pockets? Are they magnetic or just push buttons? Thanks!




Thanks! They are just regular snaps, and they snap pretty tight. They work just fine for me, but I's be lying if I told you I keep them all snapped. I'd say I leave at least two of them open. This is a nice little bag, but definitely bigger than Paige...and heavier.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Anyone else loving the new Monarch color? I do! But I really love warm tones.




I like it alot, but just do not wear colors that really coordinate well with it. I will have to admire from afar. If there had been a Jane, I probably still would have gotten it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

herfyjo said:


> Thank you Tua and Luvallbags for the info.  I decided to buy a used Belle online as a way to check out the brand.  I've been carrying it for a few days and WOW! Very impressed.  This will not be my only MZ.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could pick the forum's brains again, I'd like to ask how different size-wise the Belle and Kate are.  I am traveling for a few weeks at Christmas this year and think MZ will be great for the plane and day trips, with my LC packed in my baggage and used for shopping.  Is Kate substantially bigger than Belle?  From pics and measurements, it seems they are fairly close in size, but sometimes the format of a bag creates more space.  Any opinions would be appreciated.  Thanks!




I have both. Capacity seems similar, just different organization. Kate may have a slight edge in capacity and layout, holding slightly more. I find them both to get heavy very quickly if full. But they both make good travel bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Love the color and size!  Are you leaving zipper track open while using? Or, is it easier to use on this smaller version?




It is slightly easier but I will leave it open most of the time. I typically do anyway. Unless I'm somewhere that I'm concerned about theft (rare), I don't zip my satchel style bags. It still has the annoying flap, but since it has so many outside pockets, I just didn't put anything requiring daily access in the inside pockets. Then it's less annoying. If I knew a good seamstress, I would have it removed and a magnetic snap added.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It is slightly easier but I will leave it open most of the time. I typically do anyway. Unless I'm somewhere that I'm concerned about theft (rare), I don't zip my satchel style bags. It still has the annoying flap, but since it has so many outside pockets, I just didn't put anything requiring daily access in the inside pockets. Then it's less annoying. If I knew a good seamstress, I would have it removed and a magnetic snap added.




Well, it's awfully pretty. I am glad you found a way to make it work for you. Love it.


----------



## briallie

I posted this in a separate thread but then realized I should have probably posted here...

Jane or Hayley?????

Anyone have both of these? I am trying to decide which one for an everyday bag.
Would love to hear pro, cons, opinions on both.
Also, are they both comfortable on the shoulder (and stay on the shoulder)??
Which one do you think looks nicer?
I have been carrying a Longchamp Large Le Pliage for quite awhile...want to change things up a little
Any and all opinions welcome!!


----------



## Reba

Had some gift cards and decided to order Paige in Dawn from Nordies. I will get to try out the style in a very classic color; can't go wrong with a navy bag!  Still missing my navy Alice - have to remind myself she wasn't nice to my bum shoulder [emoji20]


----------



## Daquiri

briallie said:


> I posted this in a separate thread but then realized I should have probably posted here...
> 
> Jane or Hayley?????
> 
> Anyone have both of these? I am trying to decide which one for an everyday bag.
> Would love to hear pro, cons, opinions on both.
> Also, are they both comfortable on the shoulder (and stay on the shoulder)??
> Which one do you think looks nicer?
> I have been carrying a Longchamp Large Le Pliage for quite awhile...want to change things up a little
> Any and all opinions welcome!!



Hello.  I have both Jane and Haley.  After using both, I realized that I prefer the look and function of the Jane. The Jane really has a great capacity without being a huge bag.  Also I find the straps to be comfortable.

I really like the Hayley but on me, the single strap slides off my shoulder and I don't love it crossbody when it's all loaded up because it feels too heavy. I have it in Prussian Blue.  I recently tried it on in Black moto and the leather strap is more supple so I think that would stay on my shoulder better than the one I have.

They're both great bags but on me at least, I prefer the Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Had some gift cards and decided to order Paige in Dawn from Nordies. I will get to try out the style in a very classic color; can't go wrong with a navy bag!  Still missing my navy Alice - have to remind myself she wasn't nice to my bum shoulder [emoji20]




Congrats! Great choice! Since you like small bags, I think you'll love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

briallie said:


> I posted this in a separate thread but then realized I should have probably posted here...
> 
> 
> 
> Jane or Hayley?????
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have both of these? I am trying to decide which one for an everyday bag.
> 
> Would love to hear pro, cons, opinions on both.
> 
> Also, are they both comfortable on the shoulder (and stay on the shoulder)??
> 
> Which one do you think looks nicer?
> 
> I have been carrying a Longchamp Large Le Pliage for quite awhile...want to change things up a little
> 
> Any and all opinions welcome!!







Daquiri said:


> Hello.  I have both Jane and Haley.  After using both, I realized that I prefer the look and function of the Jane. The Jane really has a great capacity without being a huge bag.  Also I find the straps to be comfortable.
> 
> I really like the Hayley but on me, the single strap slides off my shoulder and I don't love it crossbody when it's all loaded up because it feels too heavy. I have it in Prussian Blue.  I recently tried it on in Black moto and the leather strap is more supple so I think that would stay on my shoulder better than the one I have.
> 
> They're both great bags but on me at least, I prefer the Jane.





I echo Daquiri. Have had same experience and prefer Jane. Hayley does not stay on my shoulder at all, and does not hold quite as much as I need depth-wise.


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow great to hear the feedback about Hayley.  I was on the search for a navy, Prussian blue, or indigo Hayley but maybe I should call it off!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Great choice! Since you like small bags, I think you'll love it.




Thanks, but we will see...am second guessing myself already. Maybe have enough in this class of bag?  Will have to love-Luv...


----------



## briallie

LuvAllBags said:


> I echo Daquiri. Have had same experience and prefer Jane. Hayley does not stay on my shoulder at all, and does not hold quite as much as I need depth-wise.



Just curious about the shoulder issue. Is your shoulder strap leather or nylon? it was mentioned above that maybe the leather strap would stay on better???


----------



## ms p

briallie said:


> Just curious about the shoulder issue. Is your shoulder strap leather or nylon? it was mentioned above that maybe the leather strap would stay on better???



Different Hayley from different season may have different leather. Black moto stays better on my shoulder too. Some i need to wear for 1 month to season it


----------



## auri

ms p said:


> Different Hayley from different season may have different leather. Black moto stays better on my shoulder too. Some i need to wear for 1 month to season it



I agree about the different leather. From my experience with MZW, the black leather straps, either rolled or flat handles, seem to start out softer than the colored leather. I end up using black more because of personal preference, but I'd imagine that the colored leather also softens with time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

briallie said:


> Just curious about the shoulder issue. Is your shoulder strap leather or nylon? it was mentioned above that maybe the leather strap would stay on better???




Hayley has both a leather strap and an adjustable nylon cross-body strap. The leather strap does not stay on my shoulder and I do not wear large cb bags, so as much as it seems practical and looks great, I can never get Hayley to work for me.

Alternately, Jane is literally the perfect daily bag for me. It holds the right amount, is never heavy, and stays on my slopey shoulders!

I know there are a bunch of Hayley fans here though, so hopefully they will add their thoughts. Many really adore the style. One of my colleagues carries one and she loves it. Has had it for years.


----------



## LuvAllBags

auri said:


> I agree about the different leather. From my experience with MZW, the black leather straps, either rolled or flat handles, seem to start out softer than the colored leather. I end up using black more because of personal preference, but I'd imagine that the colored leather also softens with time.




Yep, very true. The different leathers wear in differently for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Wow great to hear the feedback about Hayley.  I was on the search for a navy, Prussian blue, or indigo Hayley but maybe I should call it off!




It really depends on your preferences. I tend to prefer two handle bags and have slopey shoulders, so hobos are not my friend. I also don't wear larger cross-body bags due to neck pain issues, so overall Hayley isn't for me. It may work well for you!


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> I just measured mine. I am getting 15" wide x9" tall x8" deep.



Thanks Luv! I am very torn between Magnet and Clay. I have a small Metro in Magnet so another bag in the same color seems a bit much. Every picture of clay that I see online though is a slightly different shade. I remember you had the Mayfair in Clay and described it as light avocado.... have you seen Clay in the oxford? 

And btw, your mini Mayfair in Blackberry is divine!!! If I could find a use for that bag it would be mine. I hope you love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Thanks Luv! I am very torn between Magnet and Clay. I have a small Metro in Magnet so another bag in the same color seems a bit much. Every picture of clay that I see online though is a slightly different shade. I remember you had the Mayfair in Clay and described it as light avocado.... have you seen Clay in the oxford?
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, your mini Mayfair in Blackberry is divine!!! If I could find a use for that bag it would be mine. I hope you love it!




I have the Small Sutton in Clay. Love the color - great neutral. It is not as green as the Bedford nylon is in that color. It is like a dark taupey gray. Let me try to get a pic in the natural light. Will post shortly.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the Small Sutton in Clay. Love the color - great neutral. It is not as green as the Bedford nylon is in that color. It is like a dark taupey gray. Let me try to get a pic in the natural light. Will post shortly.



I have scoured the Internets looking for a Small Sutton in Clay over the last couple days. If you decide to part with yours I would happily give it a new home. Would love to see pics if you get a chance....  I need a large for workdays and Clay is still available in the larger size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here are pics in natural light. Hard to capture...I am going with dark taupey gray. No green in this light.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I have scoured the Internets looking for a Small Sutton in Clay over the last couple days. If you decide to part with yours I would happily give it a new home. Would love to see pics if you get a chance....  I need a large for workdays and Clay is still available in the larger size.




I definitely like the color - don't think you can go wrong with it. It's so neutral and dark enough not to look dirty.


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the Small Sutton in Clay. Love the color - great neutral. It is not as green as the Bedford nylon is in that color. It is like a dark taupey gray. Let me try to get a pic in the natural light. Will post shortly.




Do you guys mostly use smutton as a shoulder bag or with the long strap?


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are pics in natural light. Hard to capture...I am going with dark taupey gray. No green in this light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133226
> View attachment 3133227
> View attachment 3133228



So pretty!! Love! Thanks for posting.


----------



## contra mundum

plumaplomb said:


> Do you guys mostly use smutton as a shoulder bag or with the long strap?



Smutton. Teehee... Depends. I get more space out of the bag with the strap attached and it also takes on more of a bucket bag look when the sides are not folded down. When it is folded down the hardware is a bit noisy b/c it clanks together as the bag moves around. A trip to library or church might warrant the long strap so that it isn't clanking around so much. I love the look of the sides clasped down though, so I do tend go that way if I am not trying to carry All The Things. It is quickly becoming my favorite bag. Kicking myself for not buying it in Clay when it was still available.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Do you guys mostly use smutton as a shoulder bag or with the long strap?




I carry mine handheld with the sides clasped.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Do you guys mostly use smutton as a shoulder bag or with the long strap?




I have carried my Small Sutton with the long strap as a shoulder bag, but my fave and most often way to wear is with the sides clasped down and hand-carried.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Reba said:


> I have carried my Small Sutton with the long strap as a shoulder bag, but my fave and most often way to wear is with the sides clasped down and hand-carried.



Mine too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was at my Nordie's today and am sorry to say they stopped carrying MZW. This location only started carrying them two or three seasons ago, and already gone. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I was at my Nordie's today and am sorry to say they stopped carrying MZW. This location only started carrying them two or three seasons ago, and already gone. Pretty disappointing.




One Nordies near me had MZW about 4 or 5 years ago for about a year then they disappeared from that store forever. Then last year they popped up in a few other Nordie locations in another direction not too far from me. It is nice to see the bags in person...even though the selection is always pretty limited.


----------



## jhom

Does anyone know where I might be able to find a black Bianca?


----------



## LuvAllBags

jhom said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find a black Bianca?




Only on resale, unfortunately. I believe this style is either temporarily or permanently retired. I recently stalked ebay for a few months to find a new Bianca. If you are willing to do ebay, I recommend setting an alert so you know when they are listed.


----------



## Reba

My Dawn Paige from Nordstrom came today. After I ordered, I was thinking...do I really need?  Yup, I do!  Nice dark Navy, I like the style, the bag layout etc.   The color is just such a great classic...looks great with dark denim, or anything really. It's staying. [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My Dawn Paige from Nordstrom came today. After I ordered, I was thinking...do I really need?  Yup, I do!  Nice dark Navy, I like the style, the bag layout etc.   The color is just such a great classic...looks great with dark denim, or anything really. It's staying. [emoji4]



Your killing me here. You do realize this. I do not need another bag. I do not need another bag. &#128521;


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> My Dawn Paige from Nordstrom came today. After I ordered, I was thinking...do I really need?  Yup, I do!  Nice dark Navy, I like the style, the bag layout etc.   The color is just such a great classic...looks great with dark denim, or anything really. It's staying. [emoji4]



That's great! I've still got a clay Paige in the box. Can't decide if I'm keeping or not.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> That's great! I've still got a clay Paige in the box. Can't decide if I'm keeping or not.




Would love to see a pic. Maybe we can help you decide. What are your hesitations?  Other bags in similar styles or colors?  Too small? Waiting on something better?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Your killing me here. You do realize this. I do not need another bag. I do not need another bag. [emoji6]




Not trying to enable...  I haven't tried Paige yet.  I know you are a fan. It is a nice one. Maybe sell that Navy Baby Jane that you don't use, and get this?  Not trying to start trouble..just a thought. You have such a nice MZW collection. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My Dawn Paige from Nordstrom came today. After I ordered, I was thinking...do I really need?  Yup, I do!  Nice dark Navy, I like the style, the bag layout etc.   The color is just such a great classic...looks great with dark denim, or anything really. It's staying. [emoji4]




Awesome! Congrats! I love my Paige! I bet the navy is really versatile. Paige holds more than you'd think. I am always impressed by that.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not trying to enable...  I haven't tried Paige yet.  I know you are a fan. It is a nice one. Maybe sell that Navy Baby Jane that you don't use, and get this?  Not trying to start trouble..just a thought. You have such a nice MZW collection. [emoji4]



Thanks! Enjoy it! I think you will be surprised by how much you end up using this one.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! Enjoy it! I think you will be surprised by how much you end up using this one.




I think you may be right. Great basic. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! Enjoy it! I think you will be surprised by how much you end up using this one.




Agree with that. I am surprised by how much I use it.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Would love to see a pic. Maybe we can help you decide. What are your hesitations?  Other bags in similar styles or colors?  Too small? Waiting on something better?



For the life of me, I can't figure out how to post a pic on tpf. I'm a tech dud.

Clay is awesome. Paige is awesome. But I just got a bag from Japan and am having mom guilt. I had a navy luster Paige I recently sold due to said guilt. Plus I wish I got a better discount, knowing Paige goes on sale for half off during those first call/last call sales.

I'm selling a couple more bags...if both sell quickly I'll keep Paige. I love how bloomies accepts returns with no time limit.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to post a pic on tpf. I'm a tech dud.
> 
> 
> 
> Clay is awesome. Paige is awesome. But I just got a bag from Japan and am having mom guilt. I had a navy luster Paige I recently sold due to said guilt. Plus I wish I got a better discount, knowing Paige goes on sale for half off during those first call/last call sales.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling a couple more bags...if both sell quickly I'll keep Paige. I love how bloomies accepts returns with no time limit.




I understand. I sometimes do the one in one out for self-imposed guilt too. It also controls the space I have in my "purse closet" - ha ha. Good luck on your bag sales.


----------



## dcooney4

I was looking a the navy paige on line. It really is pretty. Then reality set in as I have two navy blue crossbody bags. The Mz would be easier to use but the coach is very pretty and the tumi I would not get much for. Then the hassle of selling them is to much of a pain at the moment. That could change if I see it in person. For now I will admire it from afar. That and I already have the clove and ruby paige. LuvAllBags - So glad you are enjoying yours so much too. That is the other color I am drooling over.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I was looking a the navy paige on line. It really is pretty. Then reality set in as I have two navy blue crossbody bags. The Mz would be easier to use but the coach is very pretty and the tumi I would not get much for. Then the hassle of selling them is to much of a pain at the moment. That could change if I see it in person. For now I will admire it from afar. That and I already have the clove and ruby paige. LuvAllBags - So glad you are enjoying yours so much too. That is the other color I am drooling over.




Yes, they did some great colors this season, and in a few of our fave styles. I think Clay, Navy, Hunter, and Blackberry are all spectacular. It is so nice to have options in Paige!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Trying something new today: Carrying Paige inside Small Metro. Paige is not big enough for a single work bag, and I need more organization for work than a Metro provides. I also like a small bag to take out at lunch time. This is my current solution. We'll see how it works. I have Paige, cosmetic bag and ipad in the Metro with room for more. Wallet and small daily items are inside Paige so I can pull it out easily at lunch and go.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Trying something new today: Carrying Paige inside Small Metro. Paige is not big enough for a single work bag, and I need more organization for work than a Metro provides. I also like a small bag to take out at lunch time. This is my current solution. We'll see how it works. I have Paige, cosmetic bag and ipad in the Metro with room for more. Wallet and small daily items are inside Paige so I can pull it out easily at lunch and go.



I hope it works for you.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Trying something new today: Carrying Paige inside Small Metro. Paige is not big enough for a single work bag, and I need more organization for work than a Metro provides. I also like a small bag to take out at lunch time. This is my current solution. We'll see how it works. I have Paige, cosmetic bag and ipad in the Metro with room for more. Wallet and small daily items are inside Paige so I can pull it out easily at lunch and go.




That sounds like a great work-day plan. Let us know how it goes for you. The Metros are so lightweight; I bet it made for a comfy commute too.


----------



## Reba

I updated the pics thread with the two bags I bought during the last blast of MZW's Summer Sale a bit ago as well as this week's Nordstrom bag. We don't seem to have as many chit-chatters here; all defecting to Facebook I guess - but, remember to post pics in the pic thread when you add to your collections. It helps us compare styles and also see things in real life photos; which tend to be truer at times. [emoji4]


----------



## herfyjo

Waiting to be accepted to the Facebook group. I've just recently found this brand and love to see the pics since they aren't sold in stores anywhere near me.


----------



## Reba

herfyjo said:


> Waiting to be accepted to the Facebook group. I've just recently found this brand and love to see the pics since they aren't sold in stores anywhere near me.




Ok. I am not a Facebook user; and for some reason don't want to start. In the meantime you can look at our small group of pics [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

I really enjoy this group. I did see your lovely Paige in person today. It really is the perfect navy. Is Nordstrom going to carry the blackberry Paige too? Those are the two I am most interested in. I have no space in my shelves so I have to think harder if there is anything I am will to get rid of to make space.


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> Ok. I am not a Facebook user; and for some reason don't want to start. In the meantime you can look at our small group of pics [emoji4]




I am relatively new on the Facebook group page but wow that group is intense!!  And my wish list has grown because of all of the new pictures.  I never should have joined!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I really enjoy this group. I did see your lovely Paige in person today. It really is the perfect navy. Is Nordstrom going to carry the blackberry Paige too? Those are the two I am most interested in. I have no space in my shelves so I have to think harder if there is anything I am will to get rid of to make space.




All the Blackberry bags are MZW Exclusive. No Nordies or boutiques. I know how you feel about space and making good choices. I really tend to think things through. I think it's one that will be a work-horse. I bought a few "fun" things earlier this year...not like me..I had my fun..now back to sensible. Feels good for upcoming season.

I also had gift cards to use towards the purchase of Paige (over half of it) so there was that justification. The games we play [emoji6]
I really shouldn't be looking anymore...but, would love a dressy black MZW. Now that I have Kara in Clove, I realize what a nice size it is. If I find that in Black maybe....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I updated the pics thread with the two bags I bought during the last blast of MZW's Summer Sale a bit ago as well as this week's Nordstrom bag. We don't seem to have as many chit-chatters here; all defecting to Facebook I guess - but, remember to post pics in the pic thread when you add to your collections. It helps us compare styles and also see things in real life photos; which tend to be truer at times. [emoji4]




Thanks for the reminder. I need to update the pics thread with my newer ones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That sounds like a great work-day plan. Let us know how it goes for you. The Metros are so lightweight; I bet it made for a comfy commute too.




It worked really well today. Metro is light, and Paige can be pulled out for lunch.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I really enjoy this group. I did see your lovely Paige in person today. It really is the perfect navy. Is Nordstrom going to carry the blackberry Paige too? Those are the two I am most interested in. I have no space in my shelves so I have to think harder if there is anything I am will to get rid of to make space.




I enjoy this group too!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I enjoy this group too!


Me too! I'm on the fb group...I like the idea of bst on fb, but sometimes the frenzy makes me dizzy. This tpf group has dwindled down but I enjoy you ladies immensely!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I am relatively new on the Facebook group page but wow that group is intense!!  And my wish list has grown because of all of the new pictures.  I never should have joined!!




Out of curiosity, what bags are on your dream wish list now?


----------



## dcooney4

For me is another paige in navy or mulberry. I would like another shape too but Dh was with me yesterday so I could not stop and try on bags, just caught a glance at the navy Paige. I belong to the Facebook page too and they are nice ladies, but for me tpf comes first.


----------



## dcooney4

I do regret not getting Kara. I am repeatedly surprised by how much I have worn the Clove paige. I have a lot of bags from all different companies so for me to pull the same bag over and over is really something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Dcooney, I agree. I am so surprised by Paige's versatility if you get it in a color that you can use a lot. It holds so much more than you'd think, but can still be a relatively small bag. It is the only one besides my little Fossil cb that I can use cb without too much annoyance.  I also shoulder carry it a lot on the shortest setting. 

If I found a Pippa on the bay for a good price, I'd get one to see how it compares to my beloved little Fossil.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I do regret not getting Kara. I am repeatedly surprised by how much I have worn the Clove paige. I have a lot of bags from all different companies so for me to pull the same bag over and over is really something.




Kara is adorable, and looks like it holds a lot for a little bag!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Kara is adorable, and looks like it holds a lot for a little bag!



I know it did not get it because I have the paige in clove, but perhaps in another color if it is a good price at some point. I need to make some space first. I do not like to squeeze my bags to much and I have no room at the moment.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Kara is adorable, and looks like it holds a lot for a little bag!




It really is cute!  Has a bit of a dressy/girly vibe for going to dinner, or when a bit more dressed than my usual casual. Holds as much as my Lizzy or Paige. Wished I got the Black. Last week it popped up on Nordstrom. I put it in my bag was checking out, was paying with a bunch of Nordie Notes and it wouldn't go through..so I called..she says...oh we actually don't have that in stock [emoji21].   Oh well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It really is cute!  Has a bit of a dressy/girly vibe for going to dinner, or when a bit more dressed than my usual casual. Holds as much as my Lizzy or Paige. Wished I got the Black. Last week it popped up on Nordstrom. I put it in my bag was checking out, was paying with a bunch of Nordie Notes and it wouldn't go through..so I called..she says...oh we actually don't have that in stock [emoji21].   Oh well.




That's too bad. I bet one will pop up somewhere for a good price eventually. Almost everything does.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Out of curiosity, what bags are on your dream wish list now?




I know you didn't ask me but I love this question, so I'm going to pipe in! I found all of my actual MZ-made holy grails, but if I could "wish a bag into existence" it would be a dark red Jane - like Ruby or Redwood. I would also like another Bianca in a dark color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I love this question, so I'm going to pipe in! I found all of my actual MZ-made holy grails, but if I could "wish a bag into existence" it would be a dark red Jane - like Ruby or Redwood. I would also like another Bianca in a dark color.




Ooh..wish a bag into existence...how about a Blackberry or Currant Clara?  And really dreaming..the creation of a Baby Bea...with all those pretty pleats, but the size of Kara..., in Classic Black..., and throw in a Hot Pink lining [emoji7]


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> Out of curiosity, what bags are on your dream wish list now?




I want an older Bianca without the zipper in a dark color and a Marlena with silver hardware.  There are things on my want to try list too, like Gigi, Tribeca, Francis/Frankie, and Clara.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I want an older Bianca without the zipper in a dark color and a Marlena with silver hardware.  There are things on my want to try list too, like Gigi, Tribeca, Francis/Frankie, and Clara.




Nice list!


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba said:


> Nice list!



Thanks!  I really wish I could just go to Nordstrom and try all of these bags.  Instead I have to see if a nice used one at a good price pops up, see if I like it, and then try to resell it if it ends up not suiting my lifestyle.  Such a pain!  But worth it


----------



## plumaplomb

dcooney4 said:


> For me is another paige in navy or mulberry. I would like another shape too but Dh was with me yesterday so I could not stop and try on bags, just caught a glance at the navy Paige. I belong to the Facebook page too and they are nice ladies, but for me tpf comes first.



I feel as if Paige is almost everyone's favorite MZW bag.  I keep trying it at the mall but feel as if it's too big for me.  Maybe they just overstuff it?  Maybe I should give it a try?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

plumaplomb said:


> I feel as if Paige is almost everyone's favorite MZW bag.  I keep trying it at the mall but feel as if it's too big for me.  Maybe they just overstuff it?  Maybe I should give it a try?


I don't think Paige is too big at all (and trust me Im very petite)..I think you just have to try it on with ur things in it(probably too overstuffed at the store) its actually same size as Baby Jane but less deep


----------



## makn808

plumaplomb said:


> I feel as if Paige is almost everyone's favorite MZW bag.  I keep trying it at the mall but feel as if it's too big for me.  Maybe they just overstuff it?  Maybe I should give it a try?



Paige is slowly becoming my fave mzw. It used to be too small, but I reworked my packing style and now I utilize her pockets more efficiently. I'm 5'2" and Paige feels very balanced to me - not too big, not too small.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I feel as if Paige is almost everyone's favorite MZW bag.  I keep trying it at the mall but feel as if it's too big for me.  Maybe they just overstuff it?  Maybe I should give it a try?




If I recall correctly, you had a Lizzy at one point; so you will remember the size on yourself. I took 2 pics.  I wore my Lizzy today..i unstuffed the Paige and took a pic with that on too. I think you'll see; not much difference. Hope the Navy top I am wearing doesn't blend too much with Paige.


----------



## contra mundum

jhom said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to find a black Bianca?



A new black Bianca just popped up on the bay. Not my auction. It is a buy it now though...so be quick! Good luck 

It's not listed as "Bianca" though... just MZ Wallace black handbag.


----------



## Reba

I like both Paige and Lizzy. I think if you just look at the bag sitting on a shelf, Paige is prettier. If you wear cross body, I actually think Lizzy or Mia are more flattering. My A doesn't need any help in the North-South direction [emoji6]. But, when wearing coats etc..doesn't matter much. They're all great.


----------



## dcooney4

plumaplomb said:


> I feel as if Paige is almost everyone's favorite MZW bag.  I keep trying it at the mall but feel as if it's too big for me.  Maybe they just overstuff it?  Maybe I should give it a try?



Take the stuffing out next time. I bought one after I tried it that way.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> If I recall correctly, you had a Lizzy at one point; so you will remember the size on yourself. I took 2 pics.  I wore my Lizzy today..i unstuffed the Paige and took a pic with that on too. I think you'll see; not much difference. Hope the Navy top I am wearing doesn't blend too much with Paige.
> 
> View attachment 3136871
> View attachment 3136872



Reba- they both look fabulous on you!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I like both Paige and Lizzy. I think if you just look at the bag sitting on a shelf, Paige is prettier. If you wear cross body, I actually think Lizzy or Mia are more flattering. My A doesn't need any help in the North-South direction [emoji6]. But, when wearing coats etc..doesn't matter much. They're all great.



I agree I love them both too!


----------



## Reba

Thanks Dcooney. I saw a woman with a Navy Hayley today. She was at my hair salon..her hairdresser was taking it from her and putting it in her closet area...only caught a quick look--gold hardware--looked brand new--such a nerdy purse stalker.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thanks Dcooney. I saw a woman with a Navy Hayley today. She was at my hair salon..her hairdresser was taking it from her and putting it in her closet area...only caught a quick look--gold hardware--looked brand new--such a nerdy purse stalker.



You are not alone.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> You are not alone.




She is definitely not alone!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> If I recall correctly, you had a Lizzy at one point; so you will remember the size on yourself. I took 2 pics.  I wore my Lizzy today..i unstuffed the Paige and took a pic with that on too. I think you'll see; not much difference. Hope the Navy top I am wearing doesn't blend too much with Paige.
> 
> View attachment 3136871
> View attachment 3136872




They both look fab on you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Paige is slowly becoming my fave mzw. It used to be too small, but I reworked my packing style and now I utilize her pockets more efficiently. I'm 5'2" and Paige feels very balanced to me - not too big, not too small.




Agree. I still could not carry it as my work bag - too small for that. But for weekend or lunch runs, it's perfect.


----------



## plumaplomb

Reba -- Thanks for the comparison pics!  Dare I say I like the Paige on you as much as the Lizzy?!  OK, now I'm off to look at what colors came in Paige.  Now I'm wondering if I need to unstuff Hayley at Bloomie's/Nordies this weekend too  ...


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Reba -- Thanks for the comparison pics!  Dare I say I like the Paige on you as much as the Lizzy?!  OK, now I'm off to look at what colors came in Paige.  Now I'm wondering if I need to unstuff Hayley at Bloomie's/Nordies this weekend too  ...




You're welcome. If you travel back in time on the pics thread, Mariposa modeled the Haley crossbody in a few shots. She, like you, has young ones, and thus more things to carry. It always looked great on her...


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Reba -- Thanks for the comparison pics!  Dare I say I like the Paige on you as much as the Lizzy?!  OK, now I'm off to look at what colors came in Paige.  Now I'm wondering if I need to unstuff Hayley at Bloomie's/Nordies this weekend too  ...




I posted a Blackberry Sm Mayfair for color reference (beautiful!) last week. A Blackberry Paige would be amazing. I will have pics of Hunter today, as I'm picking up my anniversary gift!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I posted a Blackberry Sm Mayfair for color reference (beautiful!) last week. A Blackberry Paige would be amazing. I will have pics of Hunter today, as I'm picking up my anniversary gift!




Happy Anniversary!  Hunter...as in Paige, or another bag?  ..my anniversary (25th) is in a couple of weeks...he doesn't get the whole bag thing though.


----------



## contra mundum

My first Metro Tote was in Magnet and after quickly becoming obsessed I ordered another one in Camo. The Camo one is from an early enough season that it still had the $175 price tag covered up by the new $195 price. The difference in quality is huge. So much so that had I ordered Camo first I would have sent Magnet back bc it definitely does not seem like it's worth $20 more than the earlier version. The Camo tote is not only much better quality in terms of material and quilting but it also came with a dust bag. As a new MZW fan that is disheartening to me. Have you guys noticed a decline in quality?


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> My first Metro Tote was in Magnet and after quickly becoming obsessed I ordered another one in Camo. The Camo one is from an early enough season that it still had the $175 price tag covered up by the new $195 price. The difference in quality is huge. So much so that had I ordered Camo first I would have sent Magnet back bc it definitely does not seem like it's worth $20 more than the earlier version. The Camo tote is not only much better quality in terms of material and quilting but it also came with a dust bag. As a new MZW fan that is disheartening to me. Have you guys noticed a decline in quality?




I am not sure. My first MZW was an Alice. I had just that one for nearly 2 years. I remember being so impressed with the quality..but, was that because it was the first experience?  Or was it better than my newer ones?  I don't have it any longer to compare. All my bags are in great shape, everything works fine. Maybe the metro fabric, because it is so lightweight, is tougher to make super durable?  I used my small Sutton a ton over the Summer, and it did a great job...still looks new. I really don't have any complaints other than some of their questionable new designs over the last few seasons...  Luvsall is the one with the collection that spans the MZW Ages...she can tell us...


----------



## dcooney4

The very few bags that I had problems with I think were a fluke . Neither of the paiges I have now have sealant peeling .  The small sutton I had that the zipper wouldn't open properly but everyone else's functions quite well. I do tend to stick with older styles just because I know they will work for me. Today I am wearing my moto lizzy.


----------



## makn808

Reba - you are too funny. I personally like the east-west nature of Paige...carried crossbody I use her to disguise my own east-west-ness. 

Luv - happy anniversary! Would love to see pics of your hunter Paige and hear what you think of it,

I haven't noticed a quality drop outside of the one-off situations. I got a begonia smutton from Kate Zhou and her stitching and quilting are all quite intact and nice as expected.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Happy Anniversary!  Hunter...as in Paige, or another bag?  ..my anniversary (25th) is in a couple of weeks...he doesn't get the whole bag thing though.




Yes, Hunter Paige! Mine gets it...he is pretty good about this stuff. Happy 25th!!


----------



## plumaplomb

contra mundum said:


> My first Metro Tote was in Magnet and after quickly becoming obsessed I ordered another one in Camo. The Camo one is from an early enough season that it still had the $175 price tag covered up by the new $195 price. The difference in quality is huge. So much so that had I ordered Camo first I would have sent Magnet back bc it definitely does not seem like it's worth $20 more than the earlier version. The Camo tote is not only much better quality in terms of material and quilting but it also came with a dust bag. As a new MZW fan that is disheartening to me. Have you guys noticed a decline in quality?



This is why I'm hesitating on pulling the trigger on a small Mia (black quilted).  I'm afraid that the threads will start pulling right away, and that the zipper (plastic and it's got a hole on one end and a zipper "tail" on the other) will bother me.  Does anyone here have a small Mia?  Any thoughts on quality?  Does the zipper thing bother you?


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> My first Metro Tote was in Magnet and after quickly becoming obsessed I ordered another one in Camo. The Camo one is from an early enough season that it still had the $175 price tag covered up by the new $195 price. The difference in quality is huge. So much so that had I ordered Camo first I would have sent Magnet back bc it definitely does not seem like it's worth $20 more than the earlier version. The Camo tote is not only much better quality in terms of material and quilting but it also came with a dust bag. As a new MZW fan that is disheartening to me. Have you guys noticed a decline in quality?




Great question. I will compare my Pink Lava Sm Metro Metro to my Berry from a few years ago and let you know. I can do that this weekend. For what it's worth, we have all noticed changes in the Bedford bags that are clearly cost cutting measures.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> This is why I'm hesitating on pulling the trigger on a small Mia (black quilted).  I'm afraid that the threads will start pulling right away, and that the zipper (plastic and it's got a hole on one end and a zipper "tail" on the other) will bother me.  Does anyone here have a small Mia?  Any thoughts on quality?  Does the zipper thing bother you?




I don't have this one...but, this one was clearly the most negatively spoken of bag when they "special" issued it. It was either a summer or holiday issue - and a lot of chatters here at the time were not happy and wanted to return. Some were happy though. If you are picky, I would stay away. If it looks to be a great size for a casual bag for your needs, and those minor de-"tails" (couldn't resist) wouldn't bother you..go for it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, Hunter Paige! Mine gets it...he is pretty good about this stuff. Happy 25th!!




You owe us pics..after celebrations of course[emoji322][emoji307]


----------



## Fleurdelphine

Reba said:


> It really is cute!  Has a bit of a dressy/girly vibe for going to dinner, or when a bit more dressed than my usual casual. Holds as much as my Lizzy or Paige. Wished I got the Black. Last week it popped up on Nordstrom. I put it in my bag was checking out, was paying with a bunch of Nordie Notes and it wouldn't go through..so I called..she says...oh we actually don't have that in stock [emoji21].   Oh well.



There is one with a BIN on ebay right now.


----------



## contra mundum

Thanks everyone for chiming in on my quality question. Looking forward to Luvs Metro comparison. 

So I scored the Smutton in Clay I was moaning about not having and am slightly embarrassed to admit that I don't love it. Yet. Sometimes stuff will grow on me and I'll think how did I not love this in the beginning? But IRL Dawn Smutton is much prettier. At least at this moment in my fickle purse life... 

Anybody have a Janie? I've heard it's ridiculously small but I am petite and it looks cute.


----------



## Hirisa

@ contra mundum- I have a Janie and I love it.  I posted a sloppy photo of everything I could stuff into it (which was a lot of stuff) somewhere earlier in this thread. It's definitely a small bag, but not uniquely so. It's just small in comparison to MZ Wallace's usual selection, which tends to skew rather large, in my opinion. 

If you have a Nordstrom's nearby, I'd recommend checking it out in person, especially if you're hoping to wear it crossbody as the adjustable crossbody strap is kind of small. The Italian leather top handles are incredibly soft and comfy, so I tend to ignore the other carry option.


----------



## contra mundum

Hirisa said:


> @ contra mundum- I have a Janie and I love it.  I posted a sloppy photo of everything I could stuff into it (which was a lot of stuff) somewhere earlier in this thread. It's definitely a small bag, but not uniquely so. It's just small in comparison to MZ Wallace's usual selection, which tends to skew rather large, in my opinion.
> 
> If you have a Nordstrom's nearby, I'd recommend checking it out in person, especially if you're hoping to wear it crossbody as the adjustable crossbody strap is kind of small. The Italian leather top handles are incredibly soft and comfy, so I tend to ignore the other carry option.



Hi Hirisa. Your pics and post were incredibly helpful, thank you!!


----------



## Hirisa

contra mundum said:


> Hi Hirisa. Your pics and post were incredibly helpful, thank you!!


You are very welcome, and I hope it helps you in your decision, either way!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> This is why I'm hesitating on pulling the trigger on a small Mia (black quilted).  I'm afraid that the threads will start pulling right away, and that the zipper (plastic and it's got a hole on one end and a zipper "tail" on the other) will bother me.  Does anyone here have a small Mia?  Any thoughts on quality?  Does the zipper thing bother you?




I have one. I don't use it much, but pulled it out yesterday so I can provide some thoughts. Quality is fine, IMO. The zipper does not close all the way due to the design and plastic zipper. Does not bother me. It's not like it's halfway open or anything. It has a larger plastic zipper, and probably should have had a zipper with smaller teeth. The zipper tail is short and does not bother me at all. I carried it on a museum tour yesterday and it was great because it's so light yet held everything I needed. I enjoyed using it. Hope this helps!


----------



## auri

LuvAllBags said:


> I have one. I don't use it much, but pulled it out yesterday so I can provide some thoughts. Quality is fine, IMO. The zipper does not close all the way due to the design and plastic zipper. Does not bother me. It's not like it's halfway open or anything. It has a larger plastic zipper, and probably should have had a zipper with smaller teeth. The zipper tail is short and does not bother me at all. I carried it on a museum tour yesterday and it was great because it's so light yet held everything I needed. I enjoyed using it. Hope this helps!



I also have the small mia and think it's fine for me. The zipper on mine does not close all the way. It leaves about 1 inch opening. But I honestly haven't had any trouble with it. I bought it because I love the light weight small sutton but I need more organization. It's great as a crossbody bag for weekends. I have a toddler so I love the fact that I can fit her sippy cup in one of the front pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hunter Paige! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## makn808

Hunter is gorgeous! Perfect for fall. Great job DH and happy anniversary again!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Hunter Paige! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3140541


Pretty! Love the Paige in hunter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Hunter is gorgeous! Perfect for fall. Great job DH and happy anniversary again!







Daquiri said:


> Pretty! Love the Paige in hunter.




Thanks, ladies! It will be great year-round, I think...not too light for Fall/Winter, and not too overbearing for Spring/Summer. My flash probably makes it look a smidge lighter than IRL color, but it's close.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Thanks everyone for chiming in on my quality question. Looking forward to Luvs Metro comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> So I scored the Smutton in Clay I was moaning about not having and am slightly embarrassed to admit that I don't love it. Yet. Sometimes stuff will grow on me and I'll think how did I not love this in the beginning? But IRL Dawn Smutton is much prettier. At least at this moment in my fickle purse life...
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a Janie? I've heard it's ridiculously small but I am petite and it looks cute.




I pulled out my Berry Sm Metro and my older Black/Navy Color Block Sutton to compare to my Pink Lava Sm Metro. No discernible quality difference in thickness of fabric, stitching, trim or hardware. I have no idea how "old" the Camo bags are, but Berry is from at least two years ago, as is my Sutton, so that is a pretty decent comparison, I think. So I wonder if it's just Magnet or if they made any changes to the Metros this season?


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> I pulled out my Berry Sm Metro and my older Black/Navy Color Block Sutton to compare to my Pink Lava Sm Metro. No discernible quality difference in thickness of fabric, stitching, trim or hardware. I have no idea how "old" the Camo bags are, but Berry is from at least two years ago, as is my Sutton, so that is a pretty decent comparison, I think. So I wonder if it's just Magnet or if they made any changes to the Metros this season?



If Berry Sm Metro did not come with a dust bag, I think we can safely say that the Camo Sm Metro predates it as it did come with a dust bag. It's super awesome of you take time to post pics and answer comparison questions! Thanks 

Hunter Paige is gorgeous. I hope you love her!!


----------



## contra mundum

Does anyone have a Sienna or a Capri? A friend is eying them but wants to know if they sit up when full or tend to fall over. The pics make them look like they have no bottom structure at all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> If Berry Sm Metro did not come with a dust bag, I think we can safely say that the Camo Sm Metro predates it as it did come with a dust bag. It's super awesome of you take time to post pics and answer comparison questions! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Paige is gorgeous. I hope you love her!!




I do know it cost $175, as I saved the tags...but don't remember if it came with a dust bag. I'm thinking no.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Does anyone have a Sienna or a Capri? A friend is eying them but wants to know if they sit up when full or tend to fall over. The pics make them look like they have no bottom structure at all.




I don't own, but have tried on in the boutique. There's no bottom structure there at all.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Does anyone have a Sienna or a Capri? A friend is eying them but wants to know if they sit up when full or tend to fall over. The pics make them look like they have no bottom structure at all.




Bought Capri and returned. No structure at all. Just a sling of a bag. Unimpressive to me; however, if someone is looking for that style hobo it may be just the thing.


----------



## Fleurdelphine

contra mundum said:


> If Berry Sm Metro did not come with a dust bag, I think we can safely say that the Camo Sm Metro predates it as it did come with a dust bag. It's super awesome of you take time to post pics and answer comparison questions! Thanks
> 
> Hunter Paige is gorgeous. I hope you love her!!



Fwiw my berry metro came with a dust bag.  I think they stopped doing dust bags in the last year or so.


----------



## Reba

LuvAll,the Hunter really is a beauty!  So pretty, and perfect now that Fall weather is finally here.


----------



## auri

LuvAllBags said:


> Hunter Paige! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3140541



Swoon!! That color is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ferragamolove

Hi, everyone!  First-time poster (and MZW customer) here, hope you do not mind my newbie question:  does anyone have experience with the shiny, stiffer (patent?) leather trim on the black Jane (or any other MZW bags with that trim)?  Love the bag but am worried about how the leather will wear over time...I saw some used ones on ebay that look like the shiny leather pulls and opening trims are very wrinkled (but maybe the wrinkles were just accentuated in the photos!).  (Sorry if this question has been posted before, tried to do a search but couldn't find it.)


----------



## LuvAllBags

ferragamolove said:


> Hi, everyone!  First-time poster (and MZW customer) here, hope you do not mind my newbie question:  does anyone have experience with the shiny, stiffer (patent?) leather trim on the black Jane (or any other MZW bags with that trim)?  Love the bag but am worried about how the leather will wear over time...I saw some used ones on ebay that look like the shiny leather pulls and opening trims are very wrinkled (but maybe the wrinkles were just accentuated in the photos!).  (Sorry if this question has been posted before, tried to do a search but couldn't find it.)




Welcome! I have several black bags with this leather trim, and they are wearing fine. It takes a while to soften up, but I have not had any major issues. I am careful when I store my bags, so I have not had issues with wrinkling. It's not patent, but is definitely shinier than their other leather trims. Hope this helps!


----------



## Reba

This weekend I used my Bordeaux Penny for dinner out. I love that color. Especially at this time of year and heading forward to Winter. I bought it in Lizzy..but in last year's horrible winter, it had water damage on the back of the bag while being shipped from Nordstrom. Had to send it back.   Big color regret now. Wished I had another bag in that color!  

What are your color regrets?


----------



## dcooney4

I think it was two years ago, but not sure anymore. Nordstrom had the green paige as part of their presale. Can't remember if it was moss or olive, but it was lovely . Mine shipped with damaged sealant and by the time I could get there to exchange it ,it sold out. It was such a perfect green. It would have gone quite well with my wardrobe at the time.


----------



## ferragamolove

LuvAllBags said:


> Welcome! I have several black bags with this leather trim, and they are wearing fine. It takes a while to soften up, but I have not had any major issues. I am careful when I store my bags, so I have not had issues with wrinkling. It's not patent, but is definitely shinier than their other leather trims. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for the info, super helpful!  I'm excited to get my first MZW bag, I think having all those pockets for organization will be life-changing.  Just have to decide among all the lovely options out there....

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This weekend I used my Bordeaux Penny for dinner out. I love that color. Especially at this time of year and heading forward to Winter. I bought it in Lizzy..but in last year's horrible winter, it had water damage on the back of the bag while being shipped from Nordstrom. Had to send it back.   Big color regret now. Wished I had another bag in that color!
> 
> What are your color regrets?




Color regrets, I've had a few! 

--Forest Green. It had rose gold hardware. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
--Black Moto Stud Frankie. I think it was black with tiny silver studs...sigh...
--Kingsport Gray. Didn't come in any of my fave styles. Should've gotten a Lizzy.
--Olive. Same situation as Kingsport. Should have gotten something.
--Pebble. Such a great purpley gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ferragamolove said:


> Thank you so much for the info, super helpful!  I'm excited to get my first MZW bag, I think having all those pockets for organization will be life-changing.  Just have to decide among all the lovely options out there....
> 
> Thanks again for your help!




Of course! The pockets are indeed life changing! [emoji4]


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> This weekend I used my Bordeaux Penny for dinner out. I love that color. Especially at this time of year and heading forward to Winter. I bought it in Lizzy..but in last year's horrible winter, it had water damage on the back of the bag while being shipped from Nordstrom. Had to send it back.   Big color regret now. Wished I had another bag in that color!
> 
> What are your color regrets?



Color regrets: 

Fern
Sahara
Royal 
An amazing orange that shows up nameless on the bay but never in good enough condition.


----------



## dcooney4

ferragamolove said:


> Thank you so much for the info, super helpful!  I'm excited to get my first MZW bag, I think having all those pockets for organization will be life-changing.  Just have to decide among all the lovely options out there....
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


I think you are really going to enjoy the organization . I love their bags. Just figure out what size bag works best for your needs and go from there.


----------



## contra mundum

Has anyone seen both Currant and Blackberry? I can only justify one purple bag in my life and Currant looks prettier but I hesitate with the red trim. I have not seen Blackberry in person.


----------



## BethL

Does anyone have any info on holiday colors or when the bags will be available? I wish if they had Halloween merchandise they'd advertise it in early October vs. later October. I'd like a few weeks to wear it, not a few days!


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Does anyone have any info on holiday colors or when the bags will be available? I wish if they had Halloween merchandise they'd advertise it in early October vs. later October. I'd like a few weeks to wear it, not a few days!




Trying to remember what little we found out earlier...a Jade color is coming. Some jewel toned Metros, including a jewel toned print. And, there was a mention of a coated-twill for Holiday which I got very excited about...and then heard it was another grey; which was the last color coated-twill they did (50 shades of grey continues this year).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im still waiting to see the Roxy bags I really need a new black bag


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Im still waiting to see the Roxy bags I really need a new black bag




When are they due out?


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Has anyone seen both Currant and Blackberry? I can only justify one purple bag in my life and Currant looks prettier but I hesitate with the red trim. I have not seen Blackberry in person.




I have both. They are very similar. Blackberry is darker and less red. It also does not have the red trim. I love them both so you can't go wrong if you like dark purple. I could do a comparison shot this weekend but not before then unfortunately.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> When are they due out?




October, I think.


----------



## mbmb

I am considering a large Sutton or medium Metro Tote for use as an airline carry-on bag to shove under the seat.  I would like to see a comparison from someone who has experience with both of these bags.  Thanks.


----------



## Odebdo

Hello ladies....i am a stalker of this thread but first time poster....i thank you all for posting as i have learned a lot....

I am in love with Dawn and see Nordstrom has the Paige in Dawn...but MZW does not carry it. Is it a Nordie's exclusive?


----------



## makn808

Odebdo said:


> Hello ladies....i am a stalker of this thread but first time poster....i thank you all for posting as i have learned a lot....
> 
> I am in love with Dawn and see Nordstrom has the Paige in Dawn...but MZW does not carry it. Is it a Nordie's exclusive?



Sometimes MZW issues styles in colors specifically for boutiques which you won't find at MZW. Likewise, there are sometimes colors and/or styles exclusive to MZW. It can get a little dizzying trying to keep up sometimes! 

On, and dawn Paige is quite nice! Classic color and style, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Hello ladies....i am a stalker of this thread but first time poster....i thank you all for posting as i have learned a lot....
> 
> I am in love with Dawn and see Nordstrom has the Paige in Dawn...but MZW does not carry it. Is it a Nordie's exclusive?




I have Dawn Paige. Very nice MZW basic. The edging is monochromatic, as opposed to their classic red edging; which I think I prefer. Yes...looks like a Nordstrom exclusive; or maybe will show up at small boutiques too...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Hello ladies....i am a stalker of this thread but first time poster....i thank you all for posting as i have learned a lot....
> 
> I am in love with Dawn and see Nordstrom has the Paige in Dawn...but MZW does not carry it. Is it a Nordie's exclusive?




Hello! Yes, I think the Dawn Paige is a Nordie's exclusive...Dawn is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have Dawn Paige. Very nice MZW basic. The edging is monochromatic, as opposed to their classic red edging; which I think I prefer. Yes...looks like a Nordstrom exclusive; or maybe will show up at small boutiques too...




Agree - prefer the monochromatic edging.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - prefer the monochromatic edging.




Actually, I meant that I preferred the classic red edging (just used clunky writing/words). I like my Dawn bag with the monochromatic; it just seems a little flat. I think the red edging adds another level of interest. I even liked it on colors that it didn't necessarily always flow with..ha ha..like on Olive..it is visually interesting...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Actually, I meant that I preferred the classic red edging (just used clunky writing/words). I like my Dawn bag with the monochromatic; it just seems a little flat. I think the red edging adds another level of interest. I even liked it on colors that it didn't necessarily always flow with..ha ha..like on Olive..it is visually interesting...




Oh, sorry! Though I prefer the monochromatic, it does add visual interest. Love it on the classic black bags with the gold zippers. I'm fine with it on most of my bags. Since I have an older collection, most of mine have the red. It does look odd on some colors, though, IMO. I have an old navy Jane with the red, and it looks great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been traveling this week. Used a Paige/Sm Metro combo. Worked well!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I just have to say I've gotten WAY more compliments on my MZ Wallace bags than I've ever gotten on my LV's. 
I carried the Vermillion Daisy on a trip last week and it got tons of attention. Super comfortable to carry and I love all the organization the MZ's offer!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been traveling this week. Used a Paige/Sm Metro combo. Worked well!



This is what I'm using today...black Paige and small black lacquer Metro as small overnight bag. It's a perfect combo.


----------



## dcooney4

I just got another look at the navy Paige and the navy Lizzy . They are both very pretty. I was worried I would not like it as much with out the red edging but I still really do. I will not be buying it as my poor ruby has barely seen the light of day. Though I did show it to my DH so maybe for the holidays. I still need to make room. I am rather content with my bags at the moment but that always changes.&#128540;


----------



## Daquiri

FYI...in case anyone is interested.  Blue Orchid is on sale at Bloomies including Sutton.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> I have both. They are very similar. Blackberry is darker and less red. It also does not have the red trim. I love them both so you can't go wrong if you like dark purple. I could do a comparison shot this weekend but not before then unfortunately.



Oooh more comparison pics would be great. You are a treasure trove of MZW info! I recently saw another set of Blackberry pics taken with some type of flash that made it look very Crayola purple. I am looking for a deep purple and love the Hayley style so I am hoping that Blackberry is a good fit. TIA.


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> I have Dawn Paige. Very nice MZW basic. The edging is monochromatic, as opposed to their classic red edging; which I think I prefer. Yes...looks like a Nordstrom exclusive; or maybe will show up at small boutiques too...



I go back and forth on the red edging. Every time I convince myself that it's a subtle elevation and not so noticeable to detract from an outfit that red wouldn't necessarily work with otherwise, I'll see one of my bags in a picture and the red edging doesn't seem so subtle anymore. I am glad they offer both options depending on season/style etc.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just got another look at the navy Paige and the navy Lizzy . They are both very pretty. I was worried I would not like it as much with out the red edging but I still really do. I will not be buying it as my poor ruby has barely seen the light of day. Though I did show it to my DH so maybe for the holidays. I still need to make room. I am rather content with my bags at the moment but that always changes.[emoji12]




Have been using my Dawn Paige this week. Since I am usually a Lizzy carrier, wasn't sure I would like as much. It is different; but I do like. I find I use the outside of this bag, and hardly ever the inside. Nice pockets!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Oooh more comparison pics would be great. You are a treasure trove of MZW info! I recently saw another set of Blackberry pics taken with some type of flash that made it look very Crayola purple. I am looking for a deep purple and love the Hayley style so I am hoping that Blackberry is a good fit. TIA.




No problem! Will do on Saturday. Blackberry is definitely a deep purple. I saw that photo too, I think...is it the one on ebay? I don't think that is a good color representation.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> This is what I'm using today...black Paige and small black lacquer Metro as small overnight bag. It's a perfect combo.




It really works well as a bag combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Have been using my Dawn Paige this week. Since I am usually a Lizzy carrier, wasn't sure I would like as much. It is different; but I do like. I find I use the outside of this bag, and hardly ever the inside. Nice pockets!




Yes, this works well for me too! I put the frequently-needed items in the outer pockets, wallet inside, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, this works well for me too! I put the frequently-needed items in the outer pockets, wallet inside, and I'm good to go.




Even my wallet is in back gusset zip (with my organizer that holds other paperwork/gift cards/address book); front pouch pockets are keys, lip product/, coin kiss-lock pouch, headphones. Front zip is phone, tissue pack and small notebook. Inside bag is only for cosmetic bag, pen case, market purse containing various "might needs"...and a few day to day things.


----------



## dcooney4

I heard that there will be more coated bags coming like my gunmetal , so I think I am going to wait and see them before I buy anything. Of all my Mz Wallace bags my gunmetal Lizzy and charcoal luster baby jane get used the most. They tolerate the most severe rain and snow and still look brand new afterwards.The fabric is a bit heavier but if I stay with a small bag I'm fine. I also prefer it because it because lizzy holds her shape better with this fabric.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I heard that there will be more coated bags coming like my gunmetal , so I think I am going to wait and see them before I buy anything. Of all my Mz Wallace bags my gunmetal Lizzy and charcoal luster baby jane get used the most. They tolerate the most severe rain and snow and still look brand new afterwards.The fabric is a bit heavier but if I stay with a small bag I'm fine. I also prefer it because it because lizzy holds her shape better with this fabric.




Did you hear that they will be grey again?  That is what I had heard...I hope not. Would seem crazy to do again in grey...after Gunmetal and Charcoal Luster which I believe were the last two issues of this fabric.


----------



## dcooney4

I believe a chrome luster/ shiny silver and cameo luster/ pale pink .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I believe a chrome luster/ shiny silver and cameo luster/ pale pink .




Interesting. Sound strange..but, I usually like their things so I am sure they will be pretty.


----------



## makn808

Dcooney, Reba... With gunmetal and charcoal luster, what does the fabric look like when a bit of the coating rubs off? I had navy luster for a very short time and was surprised when the rubbed off spots revealed white underneath.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Dcooney, Reba... With gunmetal and charcoal luster, what does the fabric look like when a bit of the coating rubs off? I had navy luster for a very short time and was surprised when the rubbed off spots revealed white underneath.



I have never had any rub off at all.


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> I have never had any rub off at all.



Wow that is amazing! Navy rubbed off in tiny spots at the tops of the pleat folds of the front pockets. Hmm, might have to keep an eye out for a Paige in gunmetal or charcoal! Thanks dcooney!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Dcooney, Reba... With gunmetal and charcoal luster, what does the fabric look like when a bit of the coating rubs off? I had navy luster for a very short time and was surprised when the rubbed off spots revealed white underneath.




No rub-off here either. I agree with Dcooney in that my Gunmetal Lizzy is by far the most useful bag ever in all kinds of dreadful weather. Has seen it all, especially after Boston's historic Winter last year. My only issue is I tired of it from using it so much. But looks as good as the day I got it. And, the fabric does hold the shape of whatever style you have it in in a great way. The pleating looks great. I had a Bianca in Gunmetal, was beautiful, just a tiny too heavy for my shoulder - but for most would be fine - sold. Also, had in Britt in Gunmetal, didn't suit my lifestyle - gifted - but was a beauty.  If I were you, I would keep an [emoji102] open for any of the coated twills or lusters.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> No rub-off here either. I agree with Dcooney in that my Gunmetal Lizzy is by far the most useful bag ever in all kinds of dreadful weather. Has seen it all, especially after Boston's historic Winter last year. My only issue is I tired of it from using it so much. But looks as good as the day I got it. And, the fabric does hold the shape of whatever style you have it in in a great way. The pleating looks great. I had a Bianca in Gunmetal, was beautiful, just a tiny too heavy for my shoulder - but for most would be fine - sold. Also, had in Britt in Gunmetal, didn't suit my lifestyle - gifted - but was a beauty.  If I were you, I would keep an [emoji102] open for any of the coated twills or lusters.



Great review and advice Reba! Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No rub-off here either. I agree with Dcooney in that my Gunmetal Lizzy is by far the most useful bag ever in all kinds of dreadful weather. Has seen it all, especially after Boston's historic Winter last year. My only issue is I tired of it from using it so much. But looks as good as the day I got it. And, the fabric does hold the shape of whatever style you have it in in a great way. The pleating looks great. I had a Bianca in Gunmetal, was beautiful, just a tiny too heavy for my shoulder - but for most would be fine - sold. Also, had in Britt in Gunmetal, didn't suit my lifestyle - gifted - but was a beauty.  If I were you, I would keep an [emoji102] open for any of the coated twills or lusters.



That is so funny because I sold my Bianca for the same reason.  I too was tired of Lizzy after last winter but now since I have not used her for so long I am happy with her again. Though I would like a third bag in this so if we have another bad winter I won't get tired of her again.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I believe a chrome luster/ shiny silver and cameo luster/ pale pink .




Wonder if cameo luster would get dingy/dirty. Depends on how light the color is, I guess.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Wow that is amazing! Navy rubbed off in tiny spots at the tops of the pleat folds of the front pockets. Hmm, might have to keep an eye out for a Paige in gunmetal or charcoal! Thanks dcooney!




MZ has a history of inconsistent quality with the coated bags...some are awesome and indestructible, some peel, flake, wear off, etc. Seems to be the case with some of the coated twills and linens...some but not all. Depends on the particular line/year. The navy luster definitely wears off.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> My first Metro Tote was in Magnet and after quickly becoming obsessed I ordered another one in Camo. The Camo one is from an early enough season that it still had the $175 price tag covered up by the new $195 price. The difference in quality is huge. So much so that had I ordered Camo first I would have sent Magnet back bc it definitely does not seem like it's worth $20 more than the earlier version. The Camo tote is not only much better quality in terms of material and quilting but it also came with a dust bag. As a new MZW fan that is disheartening to me. Have you guys noticed a decline in quality?




Thanks for the tip on the high quality of the Camo Metro...ordered one. Can't wait! I am not sure I can pull off Camo, but we'll see!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> MZ has a history of inconsistent quality with the coated bags...some are awesome and indestructible, some peel, flake, wear off, etc. Seems to be the case with some of the coated twills and linens...some but not all. Depends on the particular line/year. The navy luster definitely wears off.



Oy. You would think the issues would be consistent with the fabric they are coating - i.e. linen versus twill. Sounds like gunmetal and charcoal are both winners! Let's hope the holiday/winter coated trills are as durable as gunmetal and charcoal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What does everyone think of the redesigned Chelsea tote? I think new front zipper looks much more user-friendly, but it looks odd...kind of out of place or something.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I really like the new Chelsea. I think it looks so much better now..I like the small logo on top and i really like the longer zipper so you can fit more things inside


----------



## Pirula

LuvAllBags said:


> MZ has a history of inconsistent quality with the coated bags...some are awesome and indestructible, some peel, flake, wear off, etc. Seems to be the case with some of the coated twills and linens...some but not all. Depends on the particular line/year. The navy luster definitely wears off.




I think this must be true.  I have a spectacular metallic gold coated linen Bea that I got on The Bay and wears like iron.

Did I miss your Azalea Jane pics?  I keep checking.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pirula said:


> I think this must be true.  I have a spectacular metallic gold coated linen Bea that I got on The Bay and wears like iron.
> 
> Did I miss your Azalea Jane pics?  I keep checking.




Yes, I have heard that gold linen line wears beautifully. 

No, but I will have time to post pics this weekend! I promise! Thanks for asking!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I really like the new Chelsea. I think it looks so much better now..I like the small logo on top and i really like the longer zipper so you can fit more things inside




It definitely looks so much more useful than the original pocket. It was so small!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my only thing with Chelsea is the bottom coroners I dont like how it's shape..it looks as it may wear out easily


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the tip on the high quality of the Camo Metro...ordered one. Can't wait! I am not sure I can pull off Camo, but we'll see!



Sweet. V interested in your impression on the quality so please share! Also, like your idea of carrying Paige in SM. Am seriously considering Janie for the same.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> What does everyone think of the redesigned Chelsea tote? I think new front zipper looks much more user-friendly, but it looks odd...kind of out of place or something.



Agree completely. The shorter zipper is much more visually appealing but the longer one would have more functionality . Weird to introduce it now though... why didn't they do it at the beginning of the season so that all the fall colors would be the newer style?


----------



## contra mundum

Has anyone seen the Redwood Plaid wool in person? It's so pretty but looks like it would shed on everything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Has anyone seen the Redwood Plaid wool in person? It's so pretty but looks like it would shed on everything.




Yes. It's pretty, but looks like it would shed and/or pill.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wonder if cameo luster would get dingy/dirty. Depends on how light the color is, I guess.




If the material is as good as Gunmetal Coated Twill, it would be an ideal fabric for light colored bag because that one truly wipes clean. Are the Coated Twills the same as Luster fabrics?


----------



## Reba

^^^never mind...continued reading and got some answers [emoji6]...I wonder if anyone who purchased one of these "bad" versions of a coated material - original purchaser from MZW - ever complained, and if so did they do anything..,


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> If the material is as good as Gunmetal Coated Twill, it would be an ideal fabric for light colored bag because that one truly wipes clean. Are the Coated Twills the same as Luster fabrics?




Good question...I don't know. My impression is they are both coated, but the coated twills seem much more hearty. Those ones are almost like the coating is infused in the fabric, while the luster is just a coating...that's just a theory, though. Don't know for sure. I only bought one coated bag...one of those horrible mica coated linen bags...bad experience, one of their worst ever coated bag attempts...have never bought another.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The plot thickens...Camo Small Metro arrived in 2 days! Amazingly fast! It has the standard $195 tag...no sticker covering the old price. No dustbag. Quality seems the same as my other two. Contra, I think you got the last oldie, or at least one of the last! 

I do like it - goes well with Hunter Paige. They are both packed up and ready to go for next week!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> The plot thickens...Camo Small Metro arrived in 2 days! Amazingly fast! It has the standard $195 tag...no sticker covering the old price. No dustbag. Quality seems the same as my other two. Contra, I think you got the last oldie, or at least one of the last!
> 
> I do like it - goes well with Hunter Paige. They are both packed up and ready to go for next week!




Luvsall, I bet the Hunter Paige looks great with Camo Metro. If you have a chance, snap a pic..would love to see together. ...would be so fun to have all to mix and match...dreaming [emoji6]


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> The plot thickens...Camo Small Metro arrived in 2 days! Amazingly fast! It has the standard $195 tag...no sticker covering the old price. No dustbag. Quality seems the same as my other two. Contra, I think you got the last oldie, or at least one of the last!
> 
> I do like it - goes well with Hunter Paige. They are both packed up and ready to go for next week!



Interesting, and somewhat disappointing. Was really looking forward to your comparison.  I emailed our friends over at MZW and they said Camo MT was released the first time in SS 2012 but they've brought it back in newer seasons due to popularity.Which actually makes this weirder... Where has the tote I received been hiding out all these years? 

And would so love to see your pics of Camo Small Metro with Hunter Paige. Like you I wasn't sure when I pulled the trigger on the Camo but now that I have it I love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pics!!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148706
> View attachment 3148707
> View attachment 3148708



GORGEOUS!!!

Luv, what awesome pics.  MZW does a great camo. Thank you!


----------



## missemily

When do the holiday items come out?


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> When do the holiday items come out?




Some new things will probably be out in Oct.  Not sure if they will be Holiday. Holiday will be Nov/Dec for sure, with (typically) Black Friday sale starting week of Thanksgiving and Advent Sale in Dec.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am really enjoying carrying the Small Metro/Paige combo. Anyone else use their Metros regularly? If so, which size?


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> I am really enjoying carrying the Small Metro/Paige combo. Anyone else use their Metros regularly? If so, which size?



I love my Small Metros. Use them partially full as a purse or stuffed to the brim as a tote. 

I had a Medium and sold it on the bay b/c I am short and if I tried to carry it just as a top handle it nearly touched the ground and just looked awkward.


----------



## contra mundum

The Paige/Metro combo looks amazing btw Luvs. And I am a bit jealous of the tassel... Enjoy!!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> I am really enjoying carrying the Small Metro/Paige combo. Anyone else use their Metros regularly? If so, which size?




I use my medium size metro all the time. As a tote with a purse or sometimes just as my purse. Absolutely love your camo/Hunter combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I love my Small Metros. Use them partially full as a purse or stuffed to the brim as a tote.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Medium and sold it on the bay b/c I am short and if I tried to carry it just as a top handle it nearly touched the ground and just looked awkward.




I also prefer the Small. I don't mind hand carrying, and in fact am a satchel girl at heart anyway. I sold my Medium because it did not stay on my shoulder and seemed huge. But I know a lot of folks love it. A Medium Metro paired with Paige or Pippa would also be nice! I'm short too, so I have to be careful about strap lengths for hand carry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> The Paige/Metro combo looks amazing btw Luvs. And I am a bit jealous of the tassel... Enjoy!!




Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I use my medium size metro all the time. As a tote with a purse or sometimes just as my purse. Absolutely love your camo/Hunter combo.




Thank you! I know a lot of ladies were so happy when the Medium Metro was introduced. Glad it now comes in most of the colors and patterns!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148706
> View attachment 3148707
> View attachment 3148708



Great combo! Love the tassel on the metro.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all, would like to know if the short handle metro could be worn across your shoulder? Is it long enough? I wanted to get the short handle as it looks better compared to long handle but I have a baby and I fear I might need to always carry it across the shoulder for the time being..


----------



## LuvAllBags

fsadeli said:


> Hi all, would like to know if the short handle metro could be worn across your shoulder? Is it long enough? I wanted to get the short handle as it looks better compared to long handle but I have a baby and I fear I might need to always carry it across the shoulder for the time being..




If you mean the Small Metro, it depends on your shoulders. I can get it on my shoulder without a jacket on, but not with one. The fabric is slippery though. For me at least, it doesn't stay on long when I put it there.


----------



## contra mundum

fsadeli said:


> Hi all, would like to know if the short handle metro could be worn across your shoulder? Is it long enough? I wanted to get the short handle as it looks better compared to long handle but I have a baby and I fear I might need to always carry it across the shoulder for the time being..




I can wear Small Metro on my shoulder even with jackets but not with a winter coat. I agree with Luvs though that the handles are slippery and don't stay in place. Crossing one over the other helps. In my experience, the handles not staying in the place is the same for small and medium size metro totes, something about the material.


----------



## missmoimoi

My first MZ Wallace bag. Nordstrom is open in Vancouver. This is Nikki in dawn Bedford. I have a large samorga organizer inside - may or may not remove.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I can wear Small Metro on my shoulder even with jackets but not with a winter coat. I agree with Luvs though that the handles are slippery and don't stay in place. Crossing one over the other helps. In my experience, the handles not staying in the place is the same for small and medium size metro totes, something about the material.




Agree - all the Metro handles are slippery.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag. Nordstrom is open in Vancouver. This is Nikki in dawn Bedford. I have a large samorga organizer inside - may or may not remove.
> View attachment 3151791




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missmoimoi said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag. Nordstrom is open in Vancouver. This is Nikki in dawn Bedford. I have a large samorga organizer inside - may or may not remove.
> View attachment 3151791


very pretty love that color


----------



## fsadeli

thanks all!


----------



## plumaplomb

missmoimoi said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag. Nordstrom is open in Vancouver. This is Nikki in dawn Bedford. I have a large samorga organizer inside - may or may not remove.
> View attachment 3151791



So gorgeous!  I want a Dawn Marlena.  Did they come out with a Dawn Hayley?  I didn't see it on the website.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> So gorgeous!  I want a Dawn Marlena.  Did they come out with a Dawn Hayley?  I didn't see it on the website.




I don't think so unless it was an exclusive somewhere.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I was at Crosby St today. Nothing new there...lots of Dawn, lots of Clay, lots of black. Not much Redwood or Hunter...must be popular.  Only had some Blackberry items left. I still love Teal. Wish it came in a style I like. I almost got the Willow, but I know I won't use it. Gaah it's a beautiful color, though! 

I saw the Clay Emilie for the first time. Loved it. However I realized those snap pockets won't hold a phone or sunglasses...so not super functional. Didn't get it even though I adored the shape. I love duffel style satchels. Maybe if it makes it to a sale. 

Saw the new orange too. It's pretty if you like a Fall orange.


----------



## ame

Man I love that Blackberry. I so desperately wish they had more items in that one. Wallet. Coin Purse. Something. If there's any Paige's left and they go on sale, I might splurge.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today I found a Bordeaux Penny at Bloomie's flagship in NYC for a major steal! I have no idea what it was doing there at this point. I am not a fan of chain bags, but I like the size so I gave it a whirl and carried it today. I loved it - very comfortable to carry when a small bag fits the bill. Chain didn't bother me at all. 

They also had Jungle and Papaya Pippas and a few Royal wallets on sale. 

Saw the Blue Orchid there in person...it's a pretty print. Reminds me of a Monet painting. Not my thing, but I did admire it!  

I got a closer looks at the Nikki...still kind of briefcase looking to me in the black, but I liked it a lot in the Dawn. They had all three of the current colors there.


----------



## Daquiri

missmoimoi said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag. Nordstrom is open in Vancouver. This is Nikki in dawn Bedford. I have a large samorga organizer inside - may or may not remove.
> View attachment 3151791



Gorgeous in Dawn. Enjoy!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Today I found a Bordeaux Penny at Bloomie's flagship in NYC for a major steal! I have no idea what it was doing there at this point. I am not a fan of chain bags, but I like the size so I gave it a whirl and carried it today. I loved it - very comfortable to carry when a small bag fits the bill. Chain didn't bother me at all.
> 
> They also had Jungle and Papaya Pippas and a few Royal wallets on sale.
> 
> Saw the Blue Orchid there in person...it's a pretty print. Reminds me of a Monet painting. Not my thing, but I did admire it!
> 
> I got a closer looks at the Nikki...still kind of briefcase looking to me in the black, but I liked it a lot in the Dawn. They had all three of the current colors there.



Ohh sounds like fun. I've been staying away from Bloomies MZ section. I get into too much trouble there. I agree about the blue orchid. It's a very pretty print.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Today I found a Bordeaux Penny at Bloomie's flagship in NYC for a major steal! I have no idea what it was doing there at this point. I am not a fan of chain bags, but I like the size so I gave it a whirl and carried it today. I loved it - very comfortable to carry when a small bag fits the bill. Chain didn't bother me at all.
> 
> They also had Jungle and Papaya Pippas and a few Royal wallets on sale.
> 
> Saw the Blue Orchid there in person...it's a pretty print. Reminds me of a Monet painting. Not my thing, but I did admire it!
> 
> I got a closer looks at the Nikki...still kind of briefcase looking to me in the black, but I liked it a lot in the Dawn. They had all three of the current colors there.




Ooh..Bordeaux Penny..my only Bordeaux bag..love that color. I use this Penny and my silver Mercury Penny as dinner out bags. Not necessarily dressed up...sometimes, but even casual dinner out...prefer to carry something smaller. Love them. 

Just returned from a visit to Nantucket. Was quite beautiful. You ladies will be happy to hear that the island has an adorable boutique which carries MZW!  Saw many MZW's passing by on others along the cobblestone streets as well.  I fit right in with my Dawn Paige..which I have been using since I got it...and really love. Color is great, and style is working. I also used my Mercury Penny for evenings.


----------



## missemily

Halloween stuff is so cute!!!


----------



## contra mundum

missemily said:


> Halloween stuff is so cute!!!



Cute stuff but it went fast! If you click on the Skeleton tassel or the Spider tassel there is a sneak peak of one of the new bags. Roxy maybe?


----------



## missemily

I saw that- very cute. Yeah the fobs went so fast! I got the email and looked on my way to church. After church they were gone!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..Bordeaux Penny..my only Bordeaux bag..love that color. I use this Penny and my silver Mercury Penny as dinner out bags. Not necessarily dressed up...sometimes, but even casual dinner out...prefer to carry something smaller. Love them.
> 
> Just returned from a visit to Nantucket. Was quite beautiful. You ladies will be happy to hear that the island has an adorable boutique which carries MZW!  Saw many MZW's passing by on others along the cobblestone streets as well.  I fit right in with my Dawn Paige..which I have been using since I got it...and really love. Color is great, and style is working. I also used my Mercury Penny for evenings.




Glad you like the Paige and hope you had a great time! Yes, I think I'll get some use out of the Penny. Couldn't pass up the deal. I used it with casual clothes out in NYC this weekend, and will definitely be able to dress it up as well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I carried my Camo Small Metro combined with Hunter Paige this weekend. They made a great travel pair. This is working out well as a bag strategy for me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Cute stuff but it went fast! If you click on the Skeleton tassel or the Spider tassel there is a sneak peak of one of the new bags. Roxy maybe?




I bet it is from the Roxy line...interesting!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I carried my Camo Small Metro combined with Hunter Paige this weekend. They made a great travel pair. This is working out well as a bag strategy for me!




Hey LuvAllBags! That's awesome.  Just so you know, I'm totally blaming you for my latest purchase. LOL. My Clay Paige arrived yesterday. After years of ignoring this style, I was intrigued by your small metro/Paige combo review. So, I decided to give it a shot.  I haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to give it a chance.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hey LuvAllBags! That's awesome.  Just so you know, I'm totally blaming you for my latest purchase. LOL. My Clay Paige arrived yesterday. After years of ignoring this style, I was intrigued by your small metro/Paige combo review. So, I decided to give it a shot.  I haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to give it a chance.




Lol! Congrats on the Clay Paige! I saw it yesterday...Clay is such a great color. Hope it works out! Let us know how you like it. I ignored it for years too, but now it works really well for me.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol! Congrats on the Clay Paige! I saw it yesterday...Clay is such a great color. Hope it works out! Let us know how you like it. I ignored it for years too, but now it works really well for me.




[emoji122]Paige is great, I am happy so many people are getting to know her!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Today I found a Bordeaux Penny at Bloomie's flagship in NYC for a major steal! I have no idea what it was doing there at this point. I am not a fan of chain bags, but I like the size so I gave it a whirl and carried it today. I loved it - very comfortable to carry when a small bag fits the bill. Chain didn't bother me at all.
> 
> They also had Jungle and Papaya Pippas and a few Royal wallets on sale.
> 
> Saw the Blue Orchid there in person...it's a pretty print. Reminds me of a Monet painting. Not my thing, but I did admire it!
> 
> I got a closer looks at the Nikki...still kind of briefcase looking to me in the black, but I liked it a lot in the Dawn. They had all three of the current colors there.




Thanks for the info re: Bloomingdales' offerings! Their website has Small Nikki in Dawn (and only Dawn). Did MZ Wallace's site have Dawn Small Nikki at some point? I thought so but now there's only pictures from the look book, definitely not available for sale. Nordstrom doesn't have it either. I went to Nordstrom for Dawn Charli and left with her, but fell totally in love with Small Nikki, in any color!


----------



## estrie

missmoimoi said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag. Nordstrom is open in Vancouver. This is Nikki in dawn Bedford. I have a large samorga organizer inside - may or may not remove.
> View attachment 3151791




[emoji3]Wonderful first MZW buy, congrats!! Nikki really seems like it holds a lot.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Actually, I meant that I preferred the classic red edging (just used clunky writing/words). I like my Dawn bag with the monochromatic; it just seems a little flat. I think the red edging adds another level of interest. I even liked it on colors that it didn't necessarily always flow with..ha ha..like on Olive..it is visually interesting...




I was just trying to decide which I prefer. My red Andie feels much more flat (great word for it) than say the Navy or Black Andie, because monochromatic. I agree with you that Dawn Paige does feel a touch flat, too, in comparison, which is why I ended up not buying it this round. But then if the leather on Nikki and Charlie had red trim, I think it'd be too much, it would drawn attention to those body straps and I don't think I'd like that. So in the interest of those bags working I guess I'm happy Dawn is monochromatic


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh, sorry! Though I prefer the monochromatic, it does add visual interest. Love it on the classic black bags with the gold zippers. I'm fine with it on most of my bags. Since I have an older collection, most of mine have the red. It does look odd on some colors, though, IMO. I have an old navy Jane with the red, and it looks great.




Hard to beat the classic black with red trim and red lining


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I just got another look at the navy Paige and the navy Lizzy . They are both very pretty. I was worried I would not like it as much with out the red edging but I still really do. I will not be buying it as my poor ruby has barely seen the light of day. Though I did show it to my DH so maybe for the holidays. I still need to make room. I am rather content with my bags at the moment but that always changes.[emoji12]




I am really happy they did some very MZW-esque styles in the dark blue with silver hardware and feel kinda bad I can't just buy them all for the sake of showing appreciation haha.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Have been using my Dawn Paige this week. Since I am usually a Lizzy carrier, wasn't sure I would like as much. It is different; but I do like. I find I use the outside of this bag, and hardly ever the inside. Nice pockets!




This speaks to exactly what completely locked me into MZ Wallace! As Paige was my first, that the outside pockets are most useful in Paige changed my life (I use non-MZW like 5% of the time now). Awesome pockets, and great balance of visual interest!


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I heard that there will be more coated bags coming like my gunmetal , so I think I am going to wait and see them before I buy anything. Of all my Mz Wallace bags my gunmetal Lizzy and charcoal luster baby jane get used the most. They tolerate the most severe rain and snow and still look brand new afterwards.The fabric is a bit heavier but if I stay with a small bag I'm fine. I also prefer it because it because lizzy holds her shape better with this fabric.




This is really interesting to me. My Gunmetal Bianca (Easter freebie) has been attractive (especially with neon ball tassel) and like you say, totally weather proof. But I damage its finish most easily. Just light surface scrapes without scraping, just.... The handle has some marks, as does the body. I'm not extremely gentle with most of my bags, but using the gunmetal under an airplane seat marred it in a spot. So now I know to reserve it for weather but not really my version of travel.


----------



## Reba

Estrie...nice looking Dawn Charlie. How do you like?  Does it carry a lot?  Comfy?  Do you like the 3 straps?


----------



## pursephonie

plumaplomb said:


> So gorgeous!  I want a Dawn Marlena.  Did they come out with a Dawn Hayley?  I didn't see it on the website.




I don't think there was a Dawn Hayley (would have LOVED). I bought a Dawn Marlena and it's gorgeous so far. Really nice to be out and hands free. I'll post a daylight pic later.


----------



## estrie

Charli is a sweet spot for size matching Bianca, Alex, Andie, Jane Tote, I think. Not sure yet if it'll carry my laptop with zipper closed. But I think its shape handles stuff better than Andie, especially my travel mug. LOVE the "slouchy but still structured" approach for Charli and Nikki! Return of the pleated front pocket makes me very happy. It's a little deeper than I'm used to, but there's a bonus pocket inside (flat a la the passport sized ones inside the inner back zipped pocket). That's excellent.

There's a lot of hardware and leather. Weight is a little heavier than Andie. After testing with the cross body versus shoulder strap I actually removed the shoulder strap... I often use cross body strap as shoulder strap, the third felt redundant for me. The leather is really nice though.

I'm really conflicted whether I need Charli if I'm going to get Small Nikki. Charli holds more. I do like Charli more and more.


----------



## estrie

Another question. Many of us seem to have favorite styles in multiple colors. How often do we have colors in multiple styles, and how many styles? Aside from Black. 

How many bags in Dawn can I get...? Or both Charli and Small Nikki in black, plus other colors? Getting carried away?


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Another question. Many of us seem to have favorite styles in multiple colors. How often do we have colors in multiple styles, and how many styles? Aside from Black.
> 
> How many bags in Dawn can I get...? Or both Charli and Small Nikki in black, plus other colors? Getting carried away?




I am an offender in the multiples dept. 4 Lizzy bags..silly?  Maybe. But, I use them all. Black..we all use black. Kingsport Grey...light all year neutral..good for summer when you don't want black. Gunmetal...coated all weather wonder, and Royal...just because.  I do like to switch them around. Style works for me. I also know that because I take such great care of them, I could sell if I tire of style. I have a Kara and am toying of another. A Small Sutton and toy with the idea of another. 
I guess if something really, really works for you go for it....  I know I can't be the only one who has kicked themselves for not buying 2 pairs of their fave jeans!


----------



## Reba

BTW, Dawn is a great neutral...no limits needed...


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hey LuvAllBags! That's awesome.  Just so you know, I'm totally blaming you for my latest purchase. LOL. My Clay Paige arrived yesterday. After years of ignoring this style, I was intrigued by your small metro/Paige combo review. So, I decided to give it a shot.  I haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to give it a chance.




Nice pics of your new Paige on Pics thread...hope you like it. It had been a while since I had a MZW with the multi front pleat pockets..., since my long ago sold and missed Alice.  After carrying Paige for a few days, I realized - hey, this is routine is familiar...keys in one, phone in other etc.  was a nice comfy familiar....haven't been changing bags...hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Another question. Many of us seem to have favorite styles in multiple colors. How often do we have colors in multiple styles, and how many styles? Aside from Black.
> 
> How many bags in Dawn can I get...? Or both Charli and Small Nikki in black, plus other colors? Getting carried away?




Love this question! I have Moss in Britt, Jane and Bianca; Bordeaux in Jane, Frankie and Penny; Berry in Jane and Small Metro...I think that's it 

If you love Dawn a lot, get another in it...I [emoji173]&#65039; my Moss bags so much.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol! Congrats on the Clay Paige! I saw it yesterday...Clay is such a great color. Hope it works out! Let us know how you like it. I ignored it for years too, but now it works really well for me.




Thank you! Clay appears to be a great neutral. I haven't carried it yet because I'm still carrying my new Coach Rhyder. But I did put my stuff in it and I think it'll work out just fine.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Nice pics of your new Paige on Pics thread...hope you like it. It had been a while since I had a MZW with the multi front pleat pockets..., since my long ago sold and missed Alice.  After carrying Paige for a few days, I realized - hey, this is routine is familiar...keys in one, phone in other etc.  was a nice comfy familiar....haven't been changing bags...hope you like it as much as I do.




Thanks, Reba! And you new Dawn Paige is gorgeous! I'm tempted to use my Nordies notes to get that color. (Of course I don't need it, but it's so pretty!) and I know what you mean about the Alice. I've let my Mom borrow my black moto Alice and those pleated front pockets definitely come in handy.


----------



## Minne Bags

estrie said:


> Another question. Many of us seem to have favorite styles in multiple colors. How often do we have colors in multiple styles, and how many styles? Aside from Black.
> 
> How many bags in Dawn can I get...? Or both Charli and Small Nikki in black, plus other colors? Getting carried away?




Hi Estrie: Good question! Now that my MZW collection has grown to 11 bags (and 2 accessories), I now have few multiples. I have 3 Janes, 2 Beas, and 2 metro totes--well, technically 1 small and 1 large, does that count? The only multiple color that I have is Anthracite (in Jane and Bea.)

So, by all means, get carried away with Dawn! LOL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pursephonie said:


> I don't think there was a Dawn Hayley (would have LOVED). I bought a Dawn Marlena and it's gorgeous so far. Really nice to be out and hands free. I'll post a daylight pic later.




Congrats on the Dawn Marlena. I love that style/color combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Thanks for the info re: Bloomingdales' offerings! Their website has Small Nikki in Dawn (and only Dawn). Did MZ Wallace's site have Dawn Small Nikki at some point? I thought so but now there's only pictures from the look book, definitely not available for sale. Nordstrom doesn't have it either. I went to Nordstrom for Dawn Charli and left with her, but fell totally in love with Small Nikki, in any color!




Congrats on the Dawn Charli! Hope you are loving it! It looks so versatile!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> [emoji122]Paige is great, I am happy so many people are getting to know her!




[emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Thanks for the info re: Bloomingdales' offerings! Their website has Small Nikki in Dawn (and only Dawn). Did MZ Wallace's site have Dawn Small Nikki at some point? I thought so but now there's only pictures from the look book, definitely not available for sale. Nordstrom doesn't have it either. I went to Nordstrom for Dawn Charli and left with her, but fell totally in love with Small Nikki, in any color!




Yep, Sm Nikki in Dawn was on MZ's site. They told me at the boutique that Dawn has been really popular, as has Sm Nikki in all colors. The SA at Bloomie's said the same. They had a Dawn Sm Nikki in store.


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hi Estrie: Good question! Now that my MZW collection has grown to 11 bags (and 2 accessories), I now have few multiples. I have 3 Janes, 2 Beas, and 2 metro totes--well, technically 1 small and 1 large, does that count? The only multiple color that I have is Anthracite (in Jane and Bea.)
> 
> So, by all means, get carried away with Dawn! LOL.




11 MZW's. Which is your Fave?


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> 11 MZW's. Which is your Fave?




Gosh, I don't know. LOL. I think I love them all differently.  But seriously, based on use alone, I think that Jane is my favorite with the small metro coming in a close second. But Bea was my first love that drew me to the brand.  I love the look of the pleats, but sometimes wish the strap was a little longer. 

I also have a Belle, Alice, Large Metro, Mia, and and now a Paige.  I own bags from other brands, too. but my MZWs get put in the rotation a lot. 

What's your favorite MZW style?


----------



## Reba

^^I hope all will answer Minne's ?...  I love all my MZW's. Obvi, since I have a few, Lizzy, great size everyday bag for me. Paige now too in the same category. Love my two Penny bags for going out at night. Small Sutton was great for Summer. Kara cute dressy-ish bag. City Tote my big haul day bag, love the side pockets!    At the moment...Paige is the fave.


----------



## makn808

Ditto on Paige! I've had a handful of styles over the years...used to be a diehard Alice gal, but a CB strap has grown to be a must for me. I have a few bags from Japan that I absolutely love, but Paige is definitely my mzw fave!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ^^I hope all will answer Minne's ?...  I love all my MZW's. Obvi, since I have a few, Lizzy, great size everyday bag for me. Paige now too in the same category. Love my two Penny bags for going out at night. Small Sutton was great for Summer. Kara cute dressy-ish bag. City Tote my big haul day bag, love the side pockets!    At the moment...Paige is the fave.



Wow , Paige is your favorite . I never thought I would hear you say that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My fave is Jane, with Paige now in second. I can only use Paige for the daily commute if paired with Sm Metro.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Wow , Paige is your favorite . I never thought I would hear you say that.




I think it's the extra pockets...the more the better [emoji4]..plus, I love the blue..[emoji170]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My fave is Jane, with Paige now in second. I can only use Paige for the daily commute if paired with Sm Metro.




All the new styles that have come and gone...and you have tried most!...the two most "classic"...your faves...huh...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think it's the extra pockets...the more the better [emoji4]..plus, I love the blue..[emoji170]



So glad your enjoying it so much.


----------



## dcooney4

Since I have become more of a cross body wearer I feel that my satchels barely get any wear. If the Mz wallace colors were not so hard to replace I think I would sell. What do you do about the bags you love but do not wear much ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Since I have become more of a cross body wearer I feel that my satchels barely get any wear. If the Mz wallace colors were not so hard to replace I think I would sell. What do you do about the bags you love but do not wear much ?




Over the last couple of years, I have sold or gifted bags that I wasn't using. Mainly to cut back on clutter and feeling overwhelmed. I would also use any $ I earned as purse fun $!  I have had moments of missing some I let go of...but, I know it was for the best. Most were because their weight bothered my shoulder. A couple were colors I loved to look at...but I just didn't wear all that often. 
I wear just about everything I have now. So will probably keep what I have...for the moment. 

Maybe on your satchels...keep the most basic or 2 most basic?  Then post a listing on ebay. If you don't get a price you want, back into your closet she goes...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Over the last couple of years, I have sold or gifted bags that I wasn't using. Mainly to cut back on clutter and feeling overwhelmed. I would also use any $ I earned as purse fun $!  I have had moments of missing some I let go of...but, I know it was for the best. Most were because their weight bothered my shoulder. A couple were colors I loved to look at...but I just didn't wear all that often.
> I wear just about everything I have now. So will probably keep what I have...for the moment.
> 
> Maybe on your satchels...keep the most basic or 2 most basic?  Then post a listing on ebay. If you don't get a price you want, back into your closet she goes...



Good idea!  I do this with all my other bags, just not my MZ's.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Good idea!  I do this with all my other bags, just not my MZ's.




Same [emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> Since I have become more of a cross body wearer I feel that my satchels barely get any wear. If the Mz wallace colors were not so hard to replace I think I would sell. What do you do about the bags you love but do not wear much ?




I've been trying to de-clutter everything, not just bags, but haven't made much progress.  Some of my barely used bags are easier to let go. But I can't seem to let go of any of the MZWs. The closest that I've come to letting a bag go was to let my Mom "borrow" my Alice. It's comforting to know that I can always get it back if I miss it too much.


----------



## Minne Bags

Has anyone seen the Anastasia style in real life? It has been catching my eye, but I haven't heard anyone talking about it. Also, I can't figure out the difference between Georgie and Anastasia. They appear to be close in size.  Anastasia: tonal edge dye, sleek design, $100 more than Georgie. 
Georgie: red edge dye, pleats 

Any thoughts on either bag?


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Has anyone seen the Anastasia style in real life? It has been catching my eye, but I haven't heard anyone talking about it. Also, I can't figure out the difference between Georgie and Anastasia. They appear to be close in size.  Anastasia: tonal edge dye, sleek design, $100 more than Georgie.
> Georgie: red edge dye, pleats
> 
> Any thoughts on either bag?




No personal experience with the bags...but, Anastasia (love that dramatic name) has a large amount of leather at top...no?


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> No personal experience with the bags...but, Anastasia (love that dramatic name) has a large amount of leather at top...no?




You're right, Reba. Good point-That must explain the cost diff. I guess it also means it'll be heavier,too. Thus, defeating the purpose of the nylon. Hmm...


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> You're right, Reba. Good point-That must explain the cost diff. I guess it also means it'll be heavier,too. Thus, defeating the purpose of the nylon. Hmm...




True...heavy..and looks like easily scratch-able leather to me...just saving you $$..[emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> True...heavy..and looks like easily scratch-able leather to me...just saving you $$..[emoji4]




Dear Reba: Thank you for being the voice of reason and saving me $$. I appreciate you. Sigh, but the bag is so pretty.  But you're right! You had me at scratch-able leather. LOL. I immediately flashed back to my Greta wallet and how frustrated I became with every little scratch. Sincerely, Minne B.


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Dear Reba: Thank you for being the voice of reason and saving me $$. I appreciate you. Sigh, but the bag is so pretty.  But you're right! You had me at scratch-able leather. LOL. I immediately flashed back to my Greta wallet and how frustrated I became with every little scratch. Sincerely, Minne B.




Ha, ha. Who says the art of letter writing is lost. My ? For you...you mentioned you have a Mia. Is it a traditional Mia (not the quilted small)?  If traditional, how do you like compared to Paige?


----------



## estrie

Minne Bags said:


> I've been trying to de-clutter everything, not just bags, but haven't made much progress.  Some of my barely used bags are easier to let go. But I can't seem to let go of any of the MZWs. The closest that I've come to letting a bag go was to let my Mom "borrow" my Alice. It's comforting to know that I can always get it back if I miss it too much.




I too have been trying to declutter with mediocre success, haha. Moving helped a little, but only a little.  I did start my mental preparation to sell my black Alex (gold hardware not my fav) and gunmetal Bianca because I use them least. A Bedford Bianca I'll probably like better, but in the size category Charli is blowing me away right now! Anyway, I've been surprised how comfortable I was getting rid of some other brands, but I'm convinced it's because I mostly use MZW.


----------



## estrie

Even though I've gifted my Paige, I still consider her one of my best. Dcooney's diehard love of Small Sutton won me over and as Reba said, great summer bag. I've definitely found I want both shoulder/cross body AND arm carry (not too long) so I've been favoring anything with both. Charli to my eye is actually a little more vertical than ideal for me, so Small Nikki has my eye, but both are too new to me to say either is a favorite! 

Oh. Belle. Duh. Three Belle's in my stash: Navy too precious to use, Olive for actual use, Steel for professional use, or just the grey look  At times I want something smaller, otherwise I'd be Belle 100% of the time!


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> Ditto on Paige! I've had a handful of styles over the years...used to be a diehard Alice gal, but a CB strap has grown to be a must for me. I have a few bags from Japan that I absolutely love, but Paige is definitely my mzw fave!




The other thing excellent about Paige is that the crossbody strap can be shortened all the way to shoulder length. It's so freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Daquiri

Hello ladies...all this talk about the Paige and multiples I felt I had to jump in.  

I love the Paige (currently have 2) and I use my black one just about every weekend. I agree with everyone else re great size and layout, plus all of the generous pockets on bag exterior and super adjustable strap. It's such a pretty style in any color.

The other multiple for me is the Coco Tote which I have in clove and royal. The clove has been my go to work bag for the past few weeks.  It's a dream to carry so I'm glad I added this to my collection. 

The other MZ styles I would add in multiple if I could justify it are: Jane in black (have currant), Paige in Dawn or deep grey color (have in black and gunmetal), small Metro in black (have in black lacquer).

I've been keeping up with posts on the forum but have not been writing in as much. For those who have added new bags, enjoy!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what do you guys think of the new Roxy bags they do look very similar to Jane, baby Jane, Belle and Paige to me.. I really like the Roxy crossbody I wonder how it compares to Paige im hoping its slightly bigger


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> what do you guys think of the new Roxy bags they do look very similar to Jane, baby Jane, Belle and Paige to me.. I really like the Roxy crossbody I wonder how it compares to Paige im hoping its slightly bigger



I haven't seen these yet.  Can you post pic(s)?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Daquiri said:


> I haven't seen these yet.  Can you post pic(s)?


they are up on the MZ website


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> what do you guys think of the new Roxy bags they do look very similar to Jane, baby Jane, Belle and Paige to me.. I really like the Roxy crossbody I wonder how it compares to Paige im hoping its slightly bigger




The dimensions that appeal to me the most would be Small Roxy...their update to Baby Jane. Nice bag. Don't really want a black/silver bag...maybe a pretty combo at some point. The crossbody, smallest one says 2" deep...less than Paige even..no good.  Best new features would be crossbody straps and side pockets...yes!


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> they are up on the MZ website



Thanks.  These look great!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> The dimensions that appeal to me the most would be Small Roxy...their update to Baby Jane. Nice bag. Don't really want a black/silver bag...maybe a pretty combo at some point. The crossbody, smallest one says 2" deep...less than Paige even..no good.  Best new features would be crossbody straps and side pockets...yes!


I was really interested at the crossbody Roxy and I did see that 2" W (2.5"deep to be exact)..then I compared it to the Paige which says 3' wide according to the website. I think those measurements are a lil off bc just measured my Paige and it def isnt 3" wide more like 2"..also whats giving me more hope about Roxy crossbody is that when I compare both bags side view pic,it looks as Roxy crossbody is slightly wider or its just my imagination forcing to like this bag


----------



## estrie

Daquiri said:


> Hello ladies...all this talk about the Paige and multiples I felt I had to jump in.
> 
> I love the Paige (currently have 2) and I use my black one just about every weekend. I agree with everyone else re great size and layout, plus all of the generous pockets on bag exterior and super adjustable strap. It's such a pretty style in any color.
> 
> The other multiple for me is the Coco Tote which I have in clove and royal. The clove has been my go to work bag for the past few weeks.  It's a dream to carry so I'm glad I added this to my collection.
> 
> The other MZ styles I would add in multiple if I could justify it are: Jane in black (have currant), Paige in Dawn or deep grey color (have in black and gunmetal), small Metro in black (have in black lacquer).
> 
> I've been keeping up with posts on the forum but have not been writing in as much. For those who have added new bags, enjoy!




Black lacquer I am a little sorry I missed. I wasn't impressed with online pictures but was impressed in person at flat of the hill, but the belle had dis colored in a heat damage sort of way. It was weird. The Paige was really beautiful though.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I was really interested at the crossbody Roxy and I did see that 2" W (2.5"deep to be exact)..then I compared it to the Paige which says 3' wide according to the website. I think those measurements are a lil off bc just measured my Paige and it def isnt 3" wide more like 2"..also whats giving me more hope about Roxy crossbody is that when I compare both bags side view pic,it looks as Roxy crossbody is slightly wider or its just my imagination forcing to like this bag




You are probably right...the staff at MZW are impaired when it comes to wielding a ruler...


----------



## Daquiri

Just got email re MZ personalized charms.  Any takers?


----------



## makn808

Minnie and Reba - love the charm of your letter writing! So sweet.

I always get annoyed with mzw's measurements. It's like they use the metric system and let a four year old do the conversion. Blargh.

The roxy CB looks like a bigger Lizzy with two pockets. Kind of cute. I'd want to see this new mineral leather in person though. At least they kept a couple of pleats on the front pockets... Not quite the same as the classic pleats though.

It's so nice to hear from so many Paige lovers! For awhile I couldn't use her because I was too stubborn to change the way I packed. When I finally did, Paige became perfect. Her shortest strap drop is great, she's lightweight and has so many pockets. &#65533;&#65533;

The charm thing...hmm. I don't know. I'm not too keen on the burgundy letter buttons. Maybe if they gave a choice of colors for the letters? Meh, I'm not a fan.


----------



## estrie

I'll probably warm up to the Roxys. Though I still much prefer the older pleats of Jane et al. 

Every time I discover something like this I like to share. My whole lunch leftovers (3 containers) fits in Charli WITH all normal stuff including travel mug  yay. This is a scenario where that new shoulder strap would make maneuvering easier. 

Also, 13" laptop will fit comfortably with the zipper flaps pushed up a little if zipped, part of its versatility in design I suppose. If zipper is open laptop sticks out a little.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

estrie said:


> I'll probably warm up to the Roxys. Though I still much prefer the older pleats of Jane et al.
> 
> Every time I discover something like this I like to share. My whole lunch leftovers (3 containers) fits in Charli WITH all normal stuff including travel mug  yay. This is a scenario where that new shoulder strap would make maneuvering easier.
> 
> Also, 13" laptop will fit comfortably with the zipper flaps pushed up a little if zipped, part of its versatility in design I suppose. If zipper is open laptop sticks out a little.
> 
> View attachment 3156447
> 
> View attachment 3156448


ur Charli bag looks great love that color too


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> Has anyone seen the Anastasia style in real life? It has been catching my eye, but I haven't heard anyone talking about it. Also, I can't figure out the difference between Georgie and Anastasia. They appear to be close in size.  Anastasia: tonal edge dye, sleek design, $100 more than Georgie.
> Georgie: red edge dye, pleats
> 
> Any thoughts on either bag?



I have not seen it.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> I'll probably warm up to the Roxys. Though I still much prefer the older pleats of Jane et al.
> 
> Every time I discover something like this I like to share. My whole lunch leftovers (3 containers) fits in Charli WITH all normal stuff including travel mug  yay. This is a scenario where that new shoulder strap would make maneuvering easier.
> 
> Also, 13" laptop will fit comfortably with the zipper flaps pushed up a little if zipped, part of its versatility in design I suppose. If zipper is open laptop sticks out a little.
> 
> View attachment 3156447
> 
> View attachment 3156448



Love the color! It looks great.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Minnie and Reba - love the charm of your letter writing! So sweet.
> 
> I always get annoyed with mzw's measurements. It's like they use the metric system and let a four year old do the conversion. Blargh.
> 
> The roxy CB looks like a bigger Lizzy with two pockets. Kind of cute. I'd want to see this new mineral leather in person though. At least they kept a couple of pleats on the front pockets... Not quite the same as the classic pleats though.
> 
> It's so nice to hear from so many Paige lovers! For awhile I couldn't use her because I was too stubborn to change the way I packed. When I finally did, Paige became perfect. Her shortest strap drop is great, she's lightweight and has so many pockets. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> The charm thing...hmm. I don't know. I'm not too keen on the burgundy letter buttons. Maybe if they gave a choice of colors for the letters? Meh, I'm not a fan.




I am with you. Not a fan...for me. But, I am an old broad...maybe cute for a younger [emoji212].   

[emoji4]. [emoji6]


----------



## plumaplomb

estrie said:


> The other thing excellent about Paige is that the crossbody strap can be shortened all the way to shoulder length. It's so freaking gorgeous.



I've never seen it worn like that!  Modeling pic?  

As to whoever asked about Paige v Mia -- I chose Mia over Paige because I liked the north/south against my body instead of the east/west.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I've never seen it worn like that!  Modeling pic?
> 
> 
> 
> As to whoever asked about Paige v Mia -- I chose Mia over Paige because I liked the north/south against my body instead of the east/west.




That was me..  Mia with the north/south..tends to elongate?  I think that even of Lizzy, even though it is short...at least not wide..to add to the A area.  But, have been wearing Paige and ignoring that. Who am I kidding...my purse is the least of my A's issues. I went out tonight and did the shortest strap length thing with Paige...does work nice. Now in pj's. If no one else posts a pic, I will try tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wear my Paige almost exclusively as a shoulder bag at the shortest length. I love it this way. I only do cb as needed.


----------



## Reba

Check Nordies!


----------



## Reba

Do we think they will still issue new regular Paige, Jane, Baby Jane...now that revised Roxy versions are here?


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Black lacquer I am a little sorry I missed. I wasn't impressed with online pictures but was impressed in person at flat of the hill, but the belle had dis colored in a heat damage sort of way. It was weird. The Paige was really beautiful though.




Nordies still has medium Metro Tote in Black Laquer. Not sure if this was a size or shape you cared about though. Your Small Nikki in Redwood is 25% off though!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Has anyone seen the Anastasia style in real life? It has been catching my eye, but I haven't heard anyone talking about it. Also, I can't figure out the difference between Georgie and Anastasia. They appear to be close in size.  Anastasia: tonal edge dye, sleek design, $100 more than Georgie.
> Georgie: red edge dye, pleats
> 
> Any thoughts on either bag?




I saw it in the boutique. It is amazingly light for having leather on it and I love the sophisticated look. The leather will scratch easily for sure. The version with the plaid wool was pilled from handling, so while cute, I don't recommend it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> All the new styles that have come and gone...and you have tried most!...the two most "classic"...your faves...huh...




Yes - exactly. I am not in love with the new bags, but do really like the mini Mayfair. It is adorable and functional, zipper lip aside.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Since I have become more of a cross body wearer I feel that my satchels barely get any wear. If the Mz wallace colors were not so hard to replace I think I would sell. What do you do about the bags you love but do not wear much ?




I sell them but not usually until I'm sure they no longer work for me or serve a purpose.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> I've been trying to de-clutter everything, not just bags, but haven't made much progress.  Some of my barely used bags are easier to let go. But I can't seem to let go of any of the MZWs. The closest that I've come to letting a bag go was to let my Mom "borrow" my Alice. It's comforting to know that I can always get it back if I miss it too much.




I get this. I hate to let a good color or pattern go even if I don't love a style. I have this with a few of my MZ bags right now, in fact!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The other thing excellent about Paige is that the crossbody strap can be shortened all the way to shoulder length. It's so freaking gorgeous.




Yes! I love Paige as a shoulder bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Hello ladies...all this talk about the Paige and multiples I felt I had to jump in.
> 
> I love the Paige (currently have 2) and I use my black one just about every weekend. I agree with everyone else re great size and layout, plus all of the generous pockets on bag exterior and super adjustable strap. It's such a pretty style in any color.
> 
> The other multiple for me is the Coco Tote which I have in clove and royal. The clove has been my go to work bag for the past few weeks.  It's a dream to carry so I'm glad I added this to my collection.
> 
> The other MZ styles I would add in multiple if I could justify it are: Jane in black (have currant), Paige in Dawn or deep grey color (have in black and gunmetal), small Metro in black (have in black lacquer).
> 
> I've been keeping up with posts on the forum but have not been writing in as much. For those who have added new bags, enjoy!




Love your choices...a dk gray Paige would be awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> what do you guys think of the new Roxy bags they do look very similar to Jane, baby Jane, Belle and Paige to me.. I really like the Roxy crossbody I wonder how it compares to Paige im hoping its slightly bigger




I like the cross-body, but I think the bigger ones look like diaper bags. It could be that I just don't love them in black moto, which is one of my least favorite combos. I will reserve judgment until I see them in a color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The dimensions that appeal to me the most would be Small Roxy...their update to Baby Jane. Nice bag. Don't really want a black/silver bag...maybe a pretty combo at some point. The crossbody, smallest one says 2" deep...less than Paige even..no good.  Best new features would be crossbody straps and side pockets...yes!




Agree - some nice features but some unappealing dimensions. For example, the size closest to Jane has an extra front pocket = yay! Dimensions, especially depth are smaller = booooo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Just got email re MZ personalized charms.  Any takers?




Maybe...they are a cute idea.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I'll probably warm up to the Roxys. Though I still much prefer the older pleats of Jane et al.
> 
> Every time I discover something like this I like to share. My whole lunch leftovers (3 containers) fits in Charli WITH all normal stuff including travel mug  yay. This is a scenario where that new shoulder strap would make maneuvering easier.
> 
> Also, 13" laptop will fit comfortably with the zipper flaps pushed up a little if zipped, part of its versatility in design I suppose. If zipper is open laptop sticks out a little.
> 
> View attachment 3156447
> 
> View attachment 3156448




This is so great! Thanks for sharing. From just looking at Charli in store, one would never guess it could hold so much! Do you think it has same capacity as Bianca?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That was me..  Mia with the north/south..tends to elongate?  I think that even of Lizzy, even though it is short...at least not wide..to add to the A area.  But, have been wearing Paige and ignoring that. Who am I kidding...my purse is the least of my A's issues. I went out tonight and did the shortest strap length thing with Paige...does work nice. Now in pj's. If no one else posts a pic, I will try tomorrow.




This made me laugh. I never considered N/S vs E/W against my backside! Lol...probably should. But I am not a fan of most N/S styles. For me, they are harder to get into and become bottomless pits. They also sometimes look odd on short people like me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do we think they will still issue new regular Paige, Jane, Baby Jane...now that revised Roxy versions are here?




I hope so, but I fear not!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nordies also has black Paige and Jane on sale??? Wow! Weird what is/isn't on sale...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Nordies also has black Paige and Jane on sale??? Wow! Weird what is/isn't on sale...




This is why a lil' concerned...are they going to stop traditional styles?!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I like the cross-body, but I think the bigger ones look like diaper bags. It could be that I just don't love them in black moto, which is one of my least favorite combos. I will reserve judgment until I see them in a color.




Spot on..like the idea of some of the updates..wasn't sure what about the look was bothering me...you said diaper bag..and my mind said Bingo!  Maybe pretty color will take care of that?... Just not pastel blue or pink [emoji64]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Spot on..like the idea of some of the updates..wasn't sure what about the look was bothering me...you said diaper bag..and my mind said Bingo!  Maybe pretty color will take care of that?... Just not pastel blue or pink [emoji64]




Right! If I saw one of these in Dawn or Redwood for example, I might feel differently. I need to see a sophisticated color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This is why a lil' concerned...are they going to stop traditional styles?!




Ugh!! Glad I am stocked up on pretty Janes and Paiges! I also have them both in classic black/gold.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Ugh!! Glad I am stocked up on pretty Janes and Paiges! I also have them both in classic black/gold.



The black paige is tempting but I have too many black bags. I am trying not to buy a bag this month but if the blue paige had been on sale all bets would be off. Lizzy is on sale, but I find that lately I really prefer the extra pockets on paige and I have not been using the leather straps on lizzy lately.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I give the Hunter Paige high marks. If anyone is considering it, I recommend...color is gorgeous and I got a ton of compliments when I carried it in NY last weekend.


----------



## Daquiri

I'm not really concerned that they will discontinue classics. I think (hope) that they will always make the Jane, Paige, Kate, Lizzy, etc.

I really like the Roxy styles, being based on classic MZs with a couple of great updates. I'm not crazy about the leather on the Roxy's though.

...the prices on Nordies are strange.  Probably just clearing out some inventory on styles, colors that they overbought.


----------



## Reba

Pricing is so strange. Why would Dawn Lizzy be on sale and not Dawn Paige?  Both issued at same time... Wacky


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I give the Hunter Paige high marks. If anyone is considering it, I recommend...color is gorgeous and I got a ton of compliments when I carried it in NY last weekend.




You are not helping...trying not to!  Looking at Black..thinking good opportunity, never on  sale. Looking at Hunter...pretty. Worried they might stop making.    Ugh.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Nordies still has medium Metro Tote in Black Laquer. Not sure if this was a size or shape you cared about though. Your Small Nikki in Redwood is 25% off though!




[emoji15][emoji79][emoji43]!!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> [emoji15][emoji79][emoji43]!!




Unexpected Sale dilemmas! [emoji51]. Crap


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> This is so great! Thanks for sharing. From just looking at Charli in store, one would never guess it could hold so much! Do you think it has same capacity as Bianca?




I think because the depth/width? is a bit better Charli's capacity is very similar, and the front pocket definitely has more capacity. Will confirm tonight!!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Nordies also has black Paige and Jane on sale??? Wow! Weird what is/isn't on sale...




They also have black sutton on sale! Jeepers!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Unexpected Sale dilemmas! [emoji51]. Crap




In the middle of office I announce "I must shop!!" Omg...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> In the middle of office I announce "I must shop!!" Omg...




Priorities...after all...


----------



## Reba

They can't possibly understand the dilemmas...never on sale classics, new items unexpectedly on sale...who can work with such ground breaking madness!!


----------



## estrie

It must be a research study... They are testing us.


----------



## Reba

Weak little research lab rat [emoji232]. Just purchased a Nordies e-card with a visa gc I had. Got the email. ...you have a Nordies gc from me to me...bad little [emoji232].  Still thinking....


----------



## estrie

Hahaha. I do that with the MZW gift card during advent [emoji13] 

Full size Nikki I thought was too big for me, but Dawn is so lovely, and sale is so exciting, I am seriously considering Dawn Nikki, oh good lord.


----------



## Reba

Maybe this info will help?  Just called MZ..asked if there would be more releases of traditional styles before Christmas...I gave Paige as example.  She said no more new Paige before then...but will be more later. Tomorrow the rest of their new lineup will be released. Must be why Nordies is trying to clear the decks a bit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pricing is so strange. Why would Dawn Lizzy be on sale and not Dawn Paige?  Both issued at same time... Wacky




Right? Odd.


----------



## estrie

Redwood Small Nikki I'm so excited to meet you at my doorstep!!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Maybe this info will help?  Just called MZ..asked if there would be more releases of traditional styles before Christmas...I gave Paige as example.  She said no more new Paige before then...but will be more later. Tomorrow the rest of their new lineup will be released. Must be why Nordies is trying to clear the decks a bit.




Ooh, thank you brilliant. All wins in my book


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Maybe this info will help?  Just called MZ..asked if there would be more releases of traditional styles before Christmas...I gave Paige as example.  She said no more new Paige before then...but will be more later. Tomorrow the rest of their new lineup will be released. Must be why Nordies is trying to clear the decks a bit.




So many good things on sale....but I am holding out for Black Friday sale. I love that and the Advent sales.  I may snag Clay Emilie on Black Friday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Redwood Small Nikki I'm so excited to meet you at my doorstep!!




Congrats!!!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Redwood Small Nikki I'm so excited to meet you at my doorstep!!




Good choice. That is the size you walked out of the store knowing would work for you, and a great color. One Dawn already and a great Redwood...which will be a welcome warm cheer this Winter. 

I just opened my closet where my bags are stored...got the guilts and am going to leave it alone for now. Even though..between Norstrom notes and gc I could have had both Paige's for $120.   But, do I need. Who cares right?      [emoji72]...[emoji83]     You guys know what will be playing through my head today.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Good choice. That is the size you walked out of the store knowing would work for you, and a great color. One Dawn already and a great Redwood...which will be a welcome warm cheer this Winter.
> 
> I just opened my closet where my bags are stored...got the guilts and am going to leave it alone for now. Even though..between Norstrom notes and gc I could have had both Paige's for $120.   But, do I need. Who cares right?      [emoji72]...[emoji83]     You guys know what will be playing through my head today.



Wait, Paige for that low? What if you get it then return later if you REALLY don't want her? Or sell it. For sure you'd make your $ back... Just an encouraging thought...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Wait, Paige for that low? What if you get it then return later if you REALLY don't want her? Or sell it. For sure you'd make your $ back... Just an encouraging thought...




It's still money..holidays are coming. I always claim the notes as my fun $...but then I feel guilty. Damn husband & children (jk)


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> It's still money..holidays are coming. I always claim the notes as my fun $...but then I feel guilty. Damn husband & children (jk)



Haha! I totally get it. I'm always feeling some level of guilt when it comes to bags...


----------



## dcooney4

It is taking all my strength to be good. I am finally using my ruby Paige today. I have her sitting on my table so I can see her. I realized today why I have been using my Paige more then my Moto Lizzy. The Paige seems to hold its structure more and does not puddle like my Moto Lizzy . I use the gunmetal Lizzy a lot but it sits up nicely with the thicker fabric. I know that most people do not care about this. For me though it does make a difference . Yet that Dawn is so pretty! Must stay strong!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Haha! I totally get it. I'm always feeling some level of guilt when it comes to bags...




Had such an awful time of it this weekend with said family..surprised I am not buying one of each!  Day is not over yet...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It is taking all my strength to be good. I am finally using my ruby Paige today. I have her sitting on my table so I can see her. I realized today why I have been using my Paige more then my Moto Lizzy. The Paige seems to hold its structure more and does not puddle like my Moto Lizzy . I use the gunmetal Lizzy a lot but it sits up nicely with the thicker fabric. I know that most people do not care about this. For me though it does make a difference . Yet that Dawn is so pretty! Must stay strong!




The way I pack Lizzy, she doesn't puddle at all... I just seem to really be enjoying the exterior of Paige. Forgotten how much I like the multi pocket designs...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The way I pack Lizzy, she doesn't puddle at all... I just seem to really be enjoying the exterior of Paige. Forgotten how much I like the multi pocket designs...



How do you pack it?


----------



## Reba

One reason it may not slouch..in the inside two slip pockets, I have things that stand up in them - in the thinner one I keep a zip-around case that has a pen which is also a stylus on one end. The other wider slip pocket holds my Lodis Audrey credit card case...it is long and holds all my cards...debit, store cards that I use day in day out. Easy to grab. These two items I think give the top of bag the structure not to collapse and puddle...I think.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks Reba! Maybe the bigger wallet is what I should use then.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> One reason it may not slouch..in the inside two slip pockets, I have things that stand up in them - in the thinner one I keep a zip-around case that has a pen which is also a stylus on one end. The other wider slip pocket holds my Lodis Audrey credit card case...it is long and holds all my cards...debit, store cards that I use day in day out. Easy to grab. These two items I think give the top of bag the structure not to collapse and puddle...I think.



I just looked up this wallet because the name sounded familiar. I have this wallet my brother gave it to me as a gift. I do not often use it as I no longer carry that many cards. But if it makes my Moto Lizzy hold her shape I will use her again with it. My brother will be delighted when he hears I have been using his gift. It will kill two birds with one stone. Thanks again!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just looked up this wallet because the name sounded familiar. I have this wallet my brother gave it to me as a gift. I do not often use it as I no longer carry that many cards. But if it makes my Moto Lizzy hold her shape I will use her again with it. My brother will be delighted when he hears I have been using his gift. It will kill two birds with one stone. Thanks again!




Awesome...give it a try. It's a great handy piece when you don't need the "kitchen sink" wallet. Especially with a smaller bag.  And, I know you like me are always aiming for lightweight for your bum shoulder..it helps there too. Yeah.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## dcooney4

Will do!


----------



## Reba

Got off treadmill...things are selling out...delaying is saving me...


----------



## clu0984

Opinion: would you take a Hayley or Paige to Disney?  I have two small kids (3,5 and potty trained) and need a bag that's hands free, not bulky so I can wear on rides, but able to fit the basics.

I ordered both the Hayley and Paige and of course love them both but can only keep one.

Opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

oh no im a lil late to the party really wanted a black Paige (fav style ever) but now its sold out on Nordstrom or maybe I should give crossbody Roxy a try


----------



## BethL

LuvAllBags said:


> So many good things on sale....but I am holding out for Black Friday sale. I love that and the Advent sales.  I may snag Clay Emilie on Black Friday.


So the rest of Holiday will be released at MZ Wallace tomorrow (Thur.)? Just make sure I am following the convo correctly since Nordie's is mentioned too. Wonder if they will be online at MZW tomorrow too? They normally don't release bags on Thursday but hey, I'll take it! LOL


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Opinion: would you take a Hayley or Paige to Disney?  I have two small kids (3,5 and potty trained) and need a bag that's hands free, not bulky so I can wear on rides, but able to fit the basics.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered both the Hayley and Paige and of course love them both but can only keep one.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?  Thanks!




It really depends on how much you need to carry. Paige will be a lot lighter but won't hold as much. I suggest thinking about what will go in the bag and see which bag fits it best!


----------



## estrie

clu0984 said:


> Opinion: would you take a Hayley or Paige to Disney?  I have two small kids (3,5 and potty trained) and need a bag that's hands free, not bulky so I can wear on rides, but able to fit the basics.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered both the Hayley and Paige and of course love them both but can only keep one.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?  Thanks!




Agree with luvallbags' advice. I've taken Paige to Disney successfully but have no children. Even then, I took out some of my unneeded items, to get it lighter. Will you have a stroller? A thread regular has posted pictures of a gorgeous bag I can't remember now hanging from a stroller in Disney  Obviously Disney experience is not the primary consideration here, but I am just excited for you! And your kids.


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I've never seen it worn like that!  Modeling pic?
> 
> 
> 
> As to whoever asked about Paige v Mia -- I chose Mia over Paige because I liked the north/south against my body instead of the east/west.




Pic with Paige on shortest worn on shoulder. Took 2. Kinda crappy..running out. Hope they give you idea.


----------



## Daquiri

clu0984 said:


> Opinion: would you take a Hayley or Paige to Disney?  I have two small kids (3,5 and potty trained) and need a bag that's hands free, not bulky so I can wear on rides, but able to fit the basics.
> 
> I ordered both the Hayley and Paige and of course love them both but can only keep one.
> 
> Opinions?  Thanks!



I would personally take the Hayley in order to have a little more flexibility to carry extras for the kids. I know I tend to add stuff throughout the day when I'm out (little purchases, snacks, toys).


----------



## mariposa08

clu0984 said:


> Opinion: would you take a Hayley or Paige to Disney?  I have two small kids (3,5 and potty trained) and need a bag that's hands free, not bulky so I can wear on rides, but able to fit the basics.
> 
> I ordered both the Hayley and Paige and of course love them both but can only keep one.
> 
> Opinions?  Thanks!



I always take Hayley when we go to Disney or any theme park/zoo.  Paige would be too small ---- it just doesn't expand enough to add extra things and fills up very quickly.  I'm actually planning to try the metro backpack on our next Disney trip.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Pic with Paige on shortest worn on shoulder. Took 2. Kinda crappy..running out. Hope they give you idea.
> 
> View attachment 3157344
> View attachment 3157346




Lovely!! How tall are you?


----------



## estrie

Noticed Hunter Green Small Sutton on Nordstrom website. I really didn't notice it there earlier today. Am I crazy??


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Lovely!! How tall are you?




Estrie..just under 5'8"


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Noticed Hunter Green Small Sutton on Nordstrom website. I really didn't notice it there earlier today. Am I crazy??




I think it has popped on and off.


----------



## missemily

Does anyone have a Sienna?? I really am wanting one and I would love to hear opinions/see more of it!


----------



## dcooney4

I used a small backpack at Disney a few months ago. Worked great! Hayley can get heavy crossbody when you carry kids stuff.


----------



## auri

dcooney4 said:


> I used a small backpack at Disney a few months ago. Worked great! Hayley can get heavy crossbody when you carry kids stuff.



Yes, I agree that Hayley can get heavy. I love Hayley but honestly don't use it at all anymore. I went to Disney with a backpack in the stroller and Paige on me. Only carried essentials in the Paige like wallet,  sunglasses for kid and I, snacks, camera. I have 2.5 year old, not potty trained... yet


----------



## contra mundum

Anyone else think the new charms are juvenile? I don't feel that way about charms in general but I was expecting a more sophisticated look from MZW. 

And Blackberry Hayley is sold out online.  Fingers crossed that I can snag one in store tomorrow....


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I always take Hayley when we go to Disney or any theme park/zoo.  Paige would be too small ---- it just doesn't expand enough to add extra things and fills up very quickly.  I'm actually planning to try the metro backpack on our next Disney trip.




Great choice. Love the Metro Backpack.


----------



## clu0984

Thanks for your replies.  I think I'm going to stick to the Paige as I think it will carry better including the rides.  We do have a stroller do stuff can go there.  However, I like the Hayley as well, perhaps for day to day use.  my only issue is that the shoulder strap doesn't stay on my shoulders do would have to use it exclusively cross body.  Is that dumb or should I just send it back.  I think maybe I'm more in love with the color


----------



## makn808

clu0984 said:


> Thanks for your replies.  I think I'm going to stick to the Paige as I think it will carry better including the rides.  We do have a stroller do stuff can go there.  However, I like the Hayley as well, perhaps for day to day use.  my only issue is that the shoulder strap doesn't stay on my shoulders do would have to use it exclusively cross body.  Is that dumb or should I just send it back.  I think maybe I'm more in love with the color



What color is your Hayley? The compact nature of Paige is really quite nice crossbody. Hayley for me gets so heavy, and the leather strap never stayed on my shoulder.


----------



## clu0984

I got the blackberry.  Love the color


----------



## makn808

clu0984 said:


> I got the blackberry.  Love the color



Blackberry is so gorgeous. Is Paige the same color? If you want to use Hayley shoulder style and it doesn't work that way, it might not be worth keeping in the long run. Just a thought.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> So the rest of Holiday will be released at MZ Wallace tomorrow (Thur.)? Just make sure I am following the convo correctly since Nordie's is mentioned too. Wonder if they will be online at MZW tomorrow too? They normally don't release bags on Thursday but hey, I'll take it! LOL




MZW said that they were releasing rest of new line tomorrow...she said Roxy's were released early in conjunction with coordinating charm tags...and the remaining would be tomorrow..  Not sure about Nordies...just assume their sale was in prep of new merchandise.


----------



## clu0984

Yup Paige is the same color.  I decided to return the Hayley as the shoulder strap just doesn't work so I can't justify paying full price for something that won't work

You ladies have been so helpful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Yup Paige is the same color.  I decided to return the Hayley as the shoulder strap just doesn't work so I can't justify paying full price for something that won't work
> 
> You ladies have been so helpful!




Congrats! Blackberry is gorgeous!


----------



## Reba

I was so good yesterday. Didn't cave!  Proud?  ....no...should'a caved...


----------



## Daquiri

clu0984 said:


> Yup Paige is the same color.  I decided to return the Hayley as the shoulder strap just doesn't work so I can't justify paying full price for something that won't work
> 
> You ladies have been so helpful!



Blackberry is such a gorgeous color. I'm sure both bags are beautiful IRL. Glad you figured out what works best for you. Enjoy your bag and your trip to Disney


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...what bag(s) are we all eyeing for Black Friday sale? Only about 5 weeks away, lol!

I am eyeing Clay bags...Emilie and Paige. 

BTW, blackberry Paige is sold out!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...what bag(s) are we all eyeing for Black Friday sale? Only about 5 weeks away, lol!
> 
> I am eyeing Clay bags...Emilie and Paige.
> 
> BTW, blackberry Paige is sold out!




Not much left that I would be longing for.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I was so good yesterday. Didn't cave!  Proud?  ....no...should'a caved...


Reba I'm proud of ya!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my goodness that Jade Roxy looks so pretty i love it..im really liking Roxy and crossbody Roxy wish I can see them IRL


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> my goodness that Jade Roxy looks so pretty i love it..im really liking Roxy and crossbody Roxy wish I can see them IRL




Jade is pretty. I wonder if it is a shade I would reach for over and over, or just pretty on my shelf?


----------



## Reba

The Gold Dust Janie is the cutest party bag ever!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Jade is pretty. I wonder if it is a shade I would reach for over and over, or just pretty on my shelf?


ur right it might be a lil hard to match it with but im really liking the Roxy


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> ur right it might be a lil hard to match it with but im really liking the Roxy




I say that...but then again..I carried a Papaya bag most of the Summer. Not sure if that is the casualness of Summer and brights though. It's not 1950. No need to match your bag to your shoes..ha ha


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Jade is pretty. I wonder if it is a shade I would reach for over and over, or just pretty on my shelf?


I have a bag the same color as Jade and it goes with everything! I wear mostly neutrals - greys, blues - with deep plums. I'd have jumped on a Jade Paige.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Ha, ha. Who says the art of letter writing is lost. My ? For you...you mentioned you have a Mia. Is it a traditional Mia (not the quilted small)?  If traditional, how do you like compared to Paige?




I have the traditional Mia in Steel Bedford. I like it, but dont love it. Im 510, so the north/south orientation of the Mia is good for me. But, there are little things that bug me about it. Specifically, the suede tassels tend to fray easily and the steel color is somewhat murky.  Part of me is still kicking myself for not getting the ink stud Mia a few years back. I think that I would have loved it. Oh well. Live and learn. LOL.

As for my thoughts on Mia vs. Paige, the jury is still out.  Ive only carried my Paige once so far. And, Im still trying to figure out which pockets to use for what. I do like the fact that my iPad2 fits in my Mia, but I like the back pocket on the Paige. Ill try it out a few more times and will report back.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I have a bag the same color as Jade and it goes with everything! I wear mostly neutrals - greys, blues - with deep plums. I'd have jumped on a Jade Paige.




Do you think there is any hope that they did an exclusive Paige for Nordies?  Like they did in Dawn?  My wishful brain is thinking..


----------



## Minne Bags

estrie said:


> I too have been trying to declutter with mediocre success, haha. Moving helped a little, but only a little.  I did start my mental preparation to sell my black Alex (gold hardware not my fav) and gunmetal Bianca because I use them least. A Bedford Bianca I'll probably like better, but in the size category Charli is blowing me away right now! Anyway, I've been surprised how comfortable I was getting rid of some other brands, but I'm convinced it's because I mostly use MZW.




Estrie:
Oh no! You mean that moving isnt the magic solution to decluttering? That was going to be my Plan B. LOL. It seems like just when I decide to implement the one in, one out rule. They release a new style that catches my eye.  Sigh. It sounds like youre experiencing that with the MZW Charli.  Good Luck! Fight the good fight.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have not seen it.




Ive only seen it online, its pretty. But sounds like it may be more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw it in the boutique. It is amazingly light for having leather on it and I love the sophisticated look. The leather will scratch easily for sure. The version with the plaid wool was pilled from handling, so while cute, I don't recommend it.







LuvAllBags said:


> I get this. I hate to let a good color or pattern go even if I don't love a style. I have this with a few of my MZ bags right now, in fact!




Thanks for the feedback on this style. Yeah, it would stress me out. LOL.  And, the constant pilling on the plaid would drive me crazy, too. Ill just admire them from afar.
Glad that Im not alone.  Just curious what other brands do you have in your collection? (Ive seen you over in the Longchamp thread a few times.)


----------



## Reba

I just bought the Jewel Print Mushroom Charm. Had my $25 GC from review in Sept. I have fun with my charms. That one will be good for Black Moto and Royal bag.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Do you think there is any hope that they did an exclusive Paige for Nordies?  Like they did in Dawn?  My wishful brain is thinking..



I just emailed them... Will lyk what they say! I'd love to see a pic of your new mushrooms! They do look pretty.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I just emailed them... Will lyk what they say! I'd love to see a pic of your new mushrooms! They do look pretty.




Ok...probs not. But..didn't expect to see the Dawn Paige there...I'll take a pic of the shrooms next week [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

will there be anymore colors coming out or this is it for the Fall/Winter 2015 collection?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Ok...probs not. But..didn't expect to see the Dawn Paige there...I'll take a pic of the shrooms next week [emoji4]


Well that was quick... Lisa @ mzw said Jade styles have all been posted. Boutiques won't receive anything different. Boo.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Well that was quick... Lisa @ mzw said Jade styles have all been posted. Boutiques won't receive anything different. Boo.




I am going with..Nordstrom isn't a boutique and maybe lisa doesn't know boo...keep the day dream alive


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> will there be anymore colors coming out or this is it for the Fall/Winter 2015 collection?




The lookbook for holiday shows a few more coming soons


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I am going with..Nordstrom isn't a boutique and maybe lisa doesn't know boo...keep the day dream alive


Ha! I love it Reba!


----------



## dcooney4

Went NYC today and saw the jade it reminds me of a peacock color. The one that looks like paige and does not have leather at the zipper or studs by the zipper. But it does have studs for feet on the bag. The pleats are not like paige just a bit toward the edge of each pocket. Their was also a bag that looked like charcoal luster. It was very pretty but heavy. I was not there to look at bags so just got a quick peek.


----------



## missmoimoi

So today I picked up the smaller Nikki in moto black.  You can see the samorga bag org inside my large EW Nikki in dawn Bedford here. Without the bag insert, the large EW Nikki was floppier than I expected. With the bag insert, the large EW Nikki is pretty chunky and hefty - almost feels like I'm carrying a toddler or baby bag (again).  For daily use, the small Nikki is probably ideal (because it's not so small...its med). Still getting USD prices in CAD at Nordstrom - phew!


----------



## makn808

missmoimoi said:


> So today I picked up the smaller Nikki in moto black.  You can see the samorga bag org inside my large EW Nikki in dawn Bedford here. Without the bag insert, the large EW Nikki was floppier than I expected. With the bag insert, the large EW Nikki is pretty chunky and hefty - almost feels like I'm carrying a toddler or baby bag (again).  For daily use, the small Nikki is probably ideal (because it's not so small...its med). Still getting USD prices in CAD at Nordstrom - phew!
> View attachment 3158342
> 
> View attachment 3158343



Wow, so with the exchange rate you're getting about a 25% discount! Awesome! I should've stopped by nordies in Vancouver this past weekend.


----------



## missmoimoi

makn808 said:


> Wow, so with the exchange rate you're getting about a 25% discount! Awesome! I should've stopped by nordies in Vancouver this past weekend.




YES!  It's good for Americans coming up to shop.  A lot of handbags are priced with USD msrp (still) such as Alexander Wang.  They are slowly inching upwards, getting around to ticketing new stock.  Nevertheless, all the SA's have said they will always beat Holt Renfrew's pricing and it's been true so far - I went and checked.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am excited to see so many new things today! Nothing moves me immediately, but I will keep my eye on it all. Sometimes the new things grow on me. 

Currant Gloss and Cameo Luster are stunning, IMO. I love the Bailey style - super cute and functional. 

I like the Jade but don't love...so not sure if a Roxy is in my future quite yet. I want to like Jade, but think I may tire of the color. If Roxy came in Currant Gloss, I would have already pulled the trigger! 

Oh and how cute is the mineral leather small Roxy! Very different for them.


----------



## Hirisa

I'm liking a lot of the new stuff, which is both a good and a bad thing! I love the way the Roxy series looks, but will probably wait until they reach Nordstrom so I can try one in-store. I have a small collection of old-style MZW bags thanks to earlier purchases and ebay, and have grown accustomed to the great quality of their old collections, so a test drive will be necessary for me to determine if a Roxy is in my future. I know you all know what I'm talking about. 

One quibble though: black lining. MZW hooked me with dazzling colors and organization- the ultimate non-blackhole bags- so a super dark lining doesn't appeal to me at all. But the external organization of the Roxy? With the little end pockets? Sooooo tempting to me.


----------



## makn808

Hirisa said:


> I'm liking a lot of the new stuff, which is both a good and a bad thing! I love the way the Roxy series looks, but will probably wait until they reach Nordstrom so I can try one in-store. I have a small collection of old-style MZW bags thanks to earlier purchases and ebay, and have grown accustomed to the great quality of their old collections, so a test drive will be necessary for me to determine if a Roxy is in my future. I know you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> One quibble though: black lining. MZW hooked me with dazzling colors and organization- the ultimate non-blackhole bags- so a super dark lining doesn't appeal to me at all. But the external organization of the Roxy? With the little end pockets? Sooooo tempting to me.



Looking forward to hearing your thoughts post-nordies visit Hirisa! Our nordies carries such a dismal number of mzw, I rely on awesome reviews and irl pics from you ladies!


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> I'm liking a lot of the new stuff, which is both a good and a bad thing! I love the way the Roxy series looks, but will probably wait until they reach Nordstrom so I can try one in-store. I have a small collection of old-style MZW bags thanks to earlier purchases and ebay, and have grown accustomed to the great quality of their old collections, so a test drive will be necessary for me to determine if a Roxy is in my future. I know you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> One quibble though: black lining. MZW hooked me with dazzling colors and organization- the ultimate non-blackhole bags- so a super dark lining doesn't appeal to me at all. But the external organization of the Roxy? With the little end pockets? Sooooo tempting to me.




I agree. After all these years, why are they doing black lining?  Seems they would know better. Who would have thought we would be saying...please, bring back boring warm cafe' lining [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am excited to see so many new things today! Nothing moves me immediately, but I will keep my eye on it all. Sometimes the new things grow on me.
> 
> Currant Gloss and Cameo Luster are stunning, IMO. I love the Bailey style - super cute and functional.
> 
> I like the Jade but don't love...so not sure if a Roxy is in my future quite yet. I want to like Jade, but think I may tire of the color. If Roxy came in Currant Gloss, I would have already pulled the trigger!
> 
> Oh and how cute is the mineral leather small Roxy! Very different for them.




Luvsall, you loved teal!  Is Jade not as pretty?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall, you loved teal!  Is Jade not as pretty?




Hard to tell...teal is darker...at least it looks like it. I'd need to see in person. Their pics are often off and look lighter in color than the IRL color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I'm liking a lot of the new stuff, which is both a good and a bad thing! I love the way the Roxy series looks, but will probably wait until they reach Nordstrom so I can try one in-store. I have a small collection of old-style MZW bags thanks to earlier purchases and ebay, and have grown accustomed to the great quality of their old collections, so a test drive will be necessary for me to determine if a Roxy is in my future. I know you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> One quibble though: black lining. MZW hooked me with dazzling colors and organization- the ultimate non-blackhole bags- so a super dark lining doesn't appeal to me at all. But the external organization of the Roxy? With the little end pockets? Sooooo tempting to me.




Agree...don't care for black lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks for the feedback on this style. Yeah, it would stress me out. LOL.  And, the constant pilling on the plaid would drive me crazy, too. Ill just admire them from afar.
> Glad that Im not alone.  Just curious what other brands do you have in your collection? (Ive seen you over in the Longchamp thread a few times.)




Hi Minne,

MZ is by far my favorite, and I have a some Longchamp (love their leather bags), a few Reed Krakoff (so sad he went out of business), and one Balenciaga (an oldie but goodie I can't give up). 

Even though I love my MZ, I also love leather bags and like to switch it up. I'd say I'm probably 70/30 in terms of how often I carry MZ vs. other bags. 

Thanks for asking! What else do you carry? Everyone, please weigh in! What non-MZ brands does everyone own?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne, your Clay Paige is so pretty! It looks so different in different light!

Estrie, love the pics of your Charli. Dawn is gorgeous.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Clay Paige does look really pretty from the pics does it have that hint of green to it? I really wish I can see some of these bags IRL but unfortunately I have no MZ store or Nordstrom around me


----------



## kennedy56

I don't like black lining either but love MZW leather bags. Just ordered the Black Mineral Roxy! I hope it looks as I imagine it, in real life...I don't want to have to send it back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Clay Paige does look really pretty from the pics does it have that hint of green to it? I really wish I can see some of these bags IRL but unfortunately I have no MZ store or Nordstrom around me




Yes, it definitely has a hint of green. In some lights it looks like a light avocado. In others it looks more taupe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I don't like black lining either but love MZW leather bags. Just ordered the Black Mineral Roxy! I hope it looks as I imagine it, in real life...I don't want to have to send it back.




Exciting!!! Please post pics. I am so curious!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Speaking of MZ leather, I saw and felt the Dawn leather Coco in the boutique last wknd. It's really pretty and leather feels nice.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Minne, your Clay Paige is so pretty! It looks so different in different light!
> 
> Estrie, love the pics of your Charli. Dawn is gorgeous.







tua said:


> Clay Paige does look really pretty from the pics does it have that hint of green to it? I really wish I can see some of these bags IRL but unfortunately I have no MZ store or Nordstrom around me







LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, it definitely has a hint of green. In some lights it looks like a light avocado. In others it looks more taupe.




Thanks, LuvAllBags! 
Tua, yes, Clay definitely has a hint of green. Here's another pic of my Clay Paige on her maiden voyage with my Caramel fleck small metro the other day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks, LuvAllBags!
> Tua, yes, Clay definitely has a hint of green. Here's another pic of my Clay Paige on her maiden voyage with my Caramel fleck small metro the other day.
> View attachment 3159089




Pretty combo!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks, LuvAllBags!
> Tua, yes, Clay definitely has a hint of green. Here's another pic of my Clay Paige on her maiden voyage with my Caramel fleck small metro the other day.
> View attachment 3159089


pretty combo indeed love both bags


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks, LuvAllBags!
> Tua, yes, Clay definitely has a hint of green. Here's another pic of my Clay Paige on her maiden voyage with my Caramel fleck small metro the other day.
> View attachment 3159089




Yes Minne...I like the combo. Do you find Clay versatile?  Seems it must be a go with nearly anything color...


----------



## Reba

Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...



I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!



What a great pop of color! Love!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> I don't like black lining either but love MZW leather bags. Just ordered the Black Mineral Roxy! I hope it looks as I imagine it, in real life...I don't want to have to send it back.


congrats on ur Roxy plz give us a review on ur first impressions of the bag


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> What a great pop of color! Love!




Thanks makn..didn't break the bank this week on a bag..but at least I got my [emoji265][emoji265]!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!


wow so pretty ur pic of this bag its making me reconsider my Lizzy


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> wow so pretty ur pic of this bag its making me reconsider my Lizzy




The tassel has the same red in it as the leather edging on the Lizzy. Looks like it came with. Looks really pretty in person.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> The tassel has the same red in it as the leather edging on the Lizzy. Looks like it came with. Looks really pretty in person.


a match in heaven


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Pretty combo!







tua said:


> pretty combo indeed love both bags







Reba said:


> Yes Minne...I like the combo. Do you find Clay versatile?  Seems it must be a go with nearly anything color...




Thanks, Ladies![emoji5]&#65039; Reba, I think Clay is a perfect neutral. It goes with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!




Love the new shrooms, Reba! Lizzy is lookin' good.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAll- your non-MZW collection sounds nice. I look forward to hearing about what other non-MZWs others have. 

To answer LuvAllBags question about other non-MZWs in our closets:

I have a LOT of bags (like more than 80, including clutches). And since I change bags daily (sometimes twice daily), Im able to carry all of them at least once a year. LOL.
So in addition to my 11 MZWs, I have other nylon bags from Longchamp, LeSportsac, Burberry, Kipling, and MK.

As for my other bags, Im all over the place.  Im not brand-loyal, so I tend to buy whatever I like, as long as the quality is good. I own about 15 Coach leather bags, 2 leather Longchamp, 6 Michael Kors, 5 Rebecca Minkoffs, 4 Fossil, and about 6 no-name Italian Brands from TJMaxx with amazing  craftmanship. 

Then, I have at least one bag from Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Brahmin, Halston, Furla, Roots, Liebeskind, Dooney & Bourke, Lauren Merkin, Tano, and Banana Republic.
I only have 2 bags that fall into the Premiere Designer (tPF) category: Gucci Bamboo Shopper (a gift from my hubby for a milestone birthday) and a leather Tods satchel. Sadly, I dont carry the premiere bags as often as I should. Too nervous, I guess.

What about everyone else?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!



Me likey too!&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## dcooney4

I am an equal opportunity bag lover. I have tumi, Coach, MK, Dooney, Kate Spade, madewell, handmade bags, LV's, Gucci  , Longchamp, Henry Bendel,fossil and a Disney bag.


----------



## Reba

Minne...sold off most stuff over last 2 years. Now just have my MZW's, 1 Brighton, 1 Longchamp, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, 1 Kate Spade, a beautiful gold leather clutch forget designer/most used clutch ever, and 2 George, Gina and Lucy Side Saddle bags and 1 Lesportsac.  Some of these are shared at times with my daughter...some.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!




Very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> LuvAll- your non-MZW collection sounds nice. I look forward to hearing about what other non-MZWs others have.
> 
> To answer LuvAllBags question about other non-MZWs in our closets:
> 
> I have a LOT of bags (like more than 80, including clutches). And since I change bags daily (sometimes twice daily), Im able to carry all of them at least once a year. LOL.
> So in addition to my 11 MZWs, I have other nylon bags from Longchamp, LeSportsac, Burberry, Kipling, and MK.
> 
> As for my other bags, Im all over the place.  Im not brand-loyal, so I tend to buy whatever I like, as long as the quality is good. I own about 15 Coach leather bags, 2 leather Longchamp, 6 Michael Kors, 5 Rebecca Minkoffs, 4 Fossil, and about 6 no-name Italian Brands from TJMaxx with amazing  craftmanship.
> 
> Then, I have at least one bag from Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Brahmin, Halston, Furla, Roots, Liebeskind, Dooney & Bourke, Lauren Merkin, Tano, and Banana Republic.
> I only have 2 bags that fall into the Premiere Designer (tPF) category: Gucci Bamboo Shopper (a gift from my hubby for a milestone birthday) and a leather Tods satchel. Sadly, I dont carry the premiere bags as often as I should. Too nervous, I guess.
> 
> What about everyone else?




Lovely collection! I must admit jealousy over your Gucci Bamboo Shopper. It's on my bucket list. Do you like it? I also love Tod's. Always terrific quality.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I am an equal opportunity bag lover. I have tumi, Coach, MK, Dooney, Kate Spade, madewell, handmade bags, LV's, Gucci  , Longchamp, Henry Bendel,fossil and a Disney bag.




I forgot I am also down to a single Kate Spade. Love the brand but have sold most of my collection. Have a pretty black/cream one right now. Henri Bendel bags are fantastic! Wonderful quality!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im constantly selling bags that I dont use so my bag collection is constantly changing..rite now most of my bags are MZs(currently 9 of them) then I have few Marc Jacobs, a Tory Burch, a Burberry, two Longchamp Le Pliage, two Tumi nylons, a Gucci, and few LVs and some other brands that aren't as known


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!



Those look adorable on your Moto Lizzy, *Reba*!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> What non-MZ brands does everyone own?



Besides my MZ Wallace bags, I also own LV (my absolute, hands down favorite), Coach, and Longchamp. I tend to be very loyal to my favorite brands!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> im constantly selling bags that I dont use so my bag collection is constantly changing..rite now most of my bags are MZs(currently 9 of them) then I have few Marc Jacobs, a Tory Burch, a Burberry, two Longchamp Le Pliage, two Tumi nylons, a Gucci, and few LVs and some other brands that aren't as known




I used to love Marc Jacobs bags...haven't had one in a long time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Besides my MZ Wallace bags, I also own LV (my absolute, hands down favorite), Coach, and Longchamp. I tend to be very loyal to my favorite brands!




What is your favorite LV? I have been eyeing a tote style, but not sure which one to get, so I'm going to take my time thinking about it. My fave is the Speedy 35 though...I love duffel style satchels.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I used to love Marc Jacobs bags...haven't had one in a long time.


I used to love them too. Marc Jacobs was my first premier designer bag..the leather bags he used back then(around 2007) were so luxurious. My last bag from him was in 2010 and can you believe it I never even wore it before even the prices werent as bad for the quality


----------



## LuvAllBags

Back to MZ...I "visited" the new stuff online again today...still loving the Currant Gloss, Cameo Luster, the Bailey, and the Jewel Print. Jewel print is close to same colors as Pink Lava, so can't justify. I do likey, though.

I think I will end up deciding between Mineral leather Sm Roxy, CG Sm Mayfair and CL Sm Mayfair. I really think that Mineral Roxy is special - really different.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> What is your favorite LV? I have been eyeing a tote style, but not sure which one to get, so I'm going to take my time thinking about it. My fave is the Speedy 35 though...I love duffel style satchels.



Me too! I love my Speedy 25 in DE, but I totally regret not spending the extra money at the time to get the Bandouliere version. I would probably use the "Speedy B" version more than I use my Speedy now since mine is only handheld. 

And to answer your question, my two current favorites are my Damier Ebene Totally PM for work, and my vintage Monogram Popincourt Haut bag for weekends. (I can only afford LV canvas right now )

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions, I love to talk LV!! I also have an (old) model Delightful PM in rotation along with the Speedy 25, Totally PM and Popincourt Haut, and I've bought and sold quite a few other styles along my LV journey.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I used to love them too. Marc Jacobs was my first premier designer bag..the leather bags he used back then(around 2007) were so luxurious. My last bag from him was in 2010 and can you believe it I never even wore it before even the prices werent as bad for the quality




Yes, me too! I had an original Venetia satchel and Stella tote, and was in love with them...never should have sold. I truly wish I still had them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Me too! I love my Speedy 25 in DE, but I totally regret not spending the extra money at the time to get the Bandouliere version. I would probably use the "Speedy B" version more than I use my Speedy now since mine is only handheld.
> 
> 
> 
> And to answer your question, my two current favorites are my Damier Ebene Totally PM for work, and my vintage Monogram Popincourt Haut bag for weekends. (I can only afford LV canvas right now )
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions, I love to talk LV!! I also have an (old) model Delightful PM in rotation along with the Speedy 25, Totally PM and Popincourt Haut, and I've bought and sold quite a few other styles along my LV journey.




Thanks for the offer! I may just take you up on that. I actually really like some of the discontinued bags the best...the Cabas totes and the Looping bags...should have grabbed those when they were around!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I think I will have to hold out on the regular Roxy until I can see in person...I don't need black/silver and am not high on Jade based on their pics. Once someone has an IRL Jade color pic I may change my mind.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I think I will have to hold out on the regular Roxy until I can see in person...I don't need black/silver and am not high on Jade based on their pics. Once someone has an IRL Jade color pic I may change my mind.


I was thinking the same thing about the Roxy..Although I really like it I have to see it how it looks on as I dont really like returning bags..Im also hoping that it makes it to the Avent Specials then it would def be mine


----------



## LuvAllBags

If the Jade is amazing or if the mineral leather trim really pops off the black nylon, I could be persuaded. I am usually willing to take a chance and order but not this time. Too busy to send it back!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I still prefer Jane over Roxy to me Jane is such a pretty bag. the only reason Im liking Roxy rite now is the extra outside zipper pocket and the 2 bottom elongated pockets..I love the organization and MZ got me spoiled with all their pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I still prefer Jane over Roxy to me Jane is such a pretty bag. the only reason Im liking Roxy rite now is the extra outside zipper pocket and the 2 bottom elongated pockets..I love the organization and MZ got me spoiled with all their pockets.




Agree!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

also forgot to mention I love the big back pocket on Roxy and even though Roxy seem such a functional bag Jane is still more prettier to me


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I forgot I am also down to a single Kate Spade. Love the brand but have sold most of my collection. Have a pretty black/cream one right now. Henri Bendel bags are fantastic! Wonderful quality!



I have only one Kate now too.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> This is so great! Thanks for sharing. From just looking at Charli in store, one would never guess it could hold so much! Do you think it has same capacity as Bianca?




Charli with laptop and stuff (below) INSIDE of Bianca! With a little room to spare.



Charli with 13" laptop and some stuff. Carries VERY comfortably, whereas the gunmetal Bianca with laptop stuff really hurts my arm/shoulder/back. Gunmetal is heavier anyway.


----------



## auri

tua said:


> I still prefer Jane over Roxy to me Jane is such a pretty bag. the only reason Im liking Roxy rite now is the extra outside zipper pocket and the 2 bottom elongated pockets..I love the organization and MZ got me spoiled with all their pockets.



Yes, I think Jane is still more refined. Roxy looks a little boxy to me... I'm still thinking about Roxy though because the straps look more comfy. I'm bummed that blackberry Paige sold out. That was the only bag I knew I liked, but I didn't want to pay full price. Oh well.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Holy fast shipping!  My shrooms came already...
> View attachment 3159150
> 
> 
> I likey...new life to Moto Lizzy!




Oh my! It sounded awesome when you said you'd match with black Moto. It's so pretty!!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Oh my! It sounded awesome when you said you'd match with black Moto. It's so pretty!!




Thanks Estrie. Nice pics and review of Charlie vs. Bianca. That Gunmetal Bianca was not kind to my shoulder either and has moved on to a new home; she is pretty though. So glad Charlie is working out for you. It looks great.


----------



## plumaplomb

Minne Bags said:


> LuvAll- your non-MZW collection sounds nice. I look forward to hearing about what other non-MZWs others have.
> 
> To answer LuvAllBags question about other non-MZWs in our closets:
> 
> I have a LOT of bags (like more than 80, including clutches). And since I change bags daily (sometimes twice daily), Im able to carry all of them at least once a year. LOL.
> So in addition to my 11 MZWs, I have other nylon bags from Longchamp, LeSportsac, Burberry, Kipling, and MK.
> 
> As for my other bags, Im all over the place.  Im not brand-loyal, so I tend to buy whatever I like, as long as the quality is good. I own about 15 Coach leather bags, 2 leather Longchamp, 6 Michael Kors, 5 Rebecca Minkoffs, 4 Fossil, and about 6 no-name Italian Brands from TJMaxx with amazing  craftmanship.
> 
> Then, I have at least one bag from Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Brahmin, Halston, Furla, Roots, Liebeskind, Dooney & Bourke, Lauren Merkin, Tano, and Banana Republic.
> I only have 2 bags that fall into the Premiere Designer (tPF) category: Gucci Bamboo Shopper (a gift from my hubby for a milestone birthday) and a leather Tods satchel. Sadly, I dont carry the premiere bags as often as I should. Too nervous, I guess.
> 
> What about everyone else?



I really really really love TPF, but I'm too indecisive/cheap to build up a collection of bags.  I hem and haw, and then when I actually pull the trigger, most of the time I end up reselling because I change my mind!  

Right now other than MZW I have two Coach vintage cross body bags (I am not into modern Coach as I don't think the quality is there), a handmade cloth backpack I purchased in Spain, and a seasonal blue mini Le Pliage (which I'm going to sell because I don't like the wear that develops over time on the corners.  I do want a leather Longchamp at some point).  

MZW is my favorite handbag brand at the moment, though I'm more into the old styles.  I have a Jane, Lizzy, and Bea.  I have sold a Mia and a Belle, but now I want Belle back in a different color.  I'm also on the hunt for a Penny, a leather Pippa, a Hayley, a Tribeca, a Marlena, a Frankie, a Bianca, and a baby Jane.... yeah.  MZW is my favorite brand.  Haha


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Charli with laptop and stuff (below) INSIDE of Bianca! With a little room to spare.
> View attachment 3159607
> 
> 
> Charli with 13" laptop and some stuff. Carries VERY comfortably, whereas the gunmetal Bianca with laptop stuff really hurts my arm/shoulder/back. Gunmetal is heavier anyway.
> View attachment 3159615
> 
> View attachment 3159616
> 
> View attachment 3159617
> 
> View attachment 3159619




Thank you! This is really helpful!


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> I am an equal opportunity bag lover. I have tumi, Coach, MK, Dooney, Kate Spade, madewell, handmade bags, LV's, Gucci  , Longchamp, Henry Bendel,fossil and a Disney bag.







Reba said:


> Minne...sold off most stuff over last 2 years. Now just have my MZW's, 1 Brighton, 1 Longchamp, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, 1 Kate Spade, a beautiful gold leather clutch forget designer/most used clutch ever, and 2 George, Gina and Lucy Side Saddle bags and 1 Lesportsac.  Some of these are shared at times with my daughter...some.







tua said:


> im constantly selling bags that I dont use so my bag collection is constantly changing..rite now most of my bags are MZs(currently 9 of them) then I have few Marc Jacobs, a Tory Burch, a Burberry, two Longchamp Le Pliage, two Tumi nylons, a Gucci, and few LVs and some other brands that aren't as known







nyshopaholic said:


> Besides my MZ Wallace bags, I also own LV (my absolute, hands down favorite), Coach, and Longchamp. I tend to be very loyal to my favorite brands!




Love the variety of your collections!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I really really really love TPF, but I'm too indecisive/cheap to build up a collection of bags.  I hem and haw, and then when I actually pull the trigger, most of the time I end up reselling because I change my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now other than MZW I have two Coach vintage cross body bags (I am not into modern Coach as I don't think the quality is there), a handmade cloth backpack I purchased in Spain, and a seasonal blue mini Le Pliage (which I'm going to sell because I don't like the wear that develops over time on the corners.  I do want a leather Longchamp at some point).
> 
> 
> 
> MZW is my favorite handbag brand at the moment, though I'm more into the old styles.  I have a Jane, Lizzy, and Bea.  I have sold a Mia and a Belle, but now I want Belle back in a different color.  I'm also on the hunt for a Penny, a leather Pippa, a Hayley, a Tribeca, a Marlena, a Frankie, a Bianca, and a baby Jane.... yeah.  MZW is my favorite brand.  Haha




Love it! Agree re: Vintage Coach. So much better than current quality.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely collection! I must admit jealousy over your Gucci Bamboo Shopper. It's on my bucket list. Do you like it? I also love Tod's. Always terrific quality.




Thank you! The Gucci Bamboo shopper is truly amazing. I have the large one. But honestly, I think that the smaller size would get more use from me.  I tend to carry it to work with a clutch inside. It seems too fancy to use as a workhorse, but too large to use as a purse. As for the Tod's, you're right, the quality is terrific. The zipper runs so smoothly that I could play with it all day. LOL.


----------



## Minne Bags

plumaplomb said:


> I really really really love TPF, but I'm too indecisive/cheap to build up a collection of bags.  I hem and haw, and then when I actually pull the trigger, most of the time I end up reselling because I change my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now other than MZW I have two Coach vintage cross body bags (I am not into modern Coach as I don't think the quality is there), a handmade cloth backpack I purchased in Spain, and a seasonal blue mini Le Pliage (which I'm going to sell because I don't like the wear that develops over time on the corners.  I do want a leather Longchamp at some point).
> 
> 
> 
> MZW is my favorite handbag brand at the moment, though I'm more into the old styles.  I have a Jane, Lizzy, and Bea.  I have sold a Mia and a Belle, but now I want Belle back in a different color.  I'm also on the hunt for a Penny, a leather Pippa, a Hayley, a Tribeca, a Marlena, a Frankie, a Bianca, and a baby Jane.... yeah.  MZW is my favorite brand.  Haha




Ha! I'm indecisive and cheap, too. But that hasn't stopped me.  LOL. I totally agree about the vintage coach. They don't make them like they used to, but I still manage to find something in each collection that I like.  (I also have my first   3 coach bags that I bought 20 years ago.) 

And Wow, that's quite a list of older MZW styles...happy hunting!


----------



## Minne Bags

estrie said:


> Charli with laptop and stuff (below) INSIDE of Bianca! With a little room to spare.
> View attachment 3159607
> 
> 
> Charli with 13" laptop and some stuff. Carries VERY comfortably, whereas the gunmetal Bianca with laptop stuff really hurts my arm/shoulder/back. Gunmetal is heavier anyway.
> View attachment 3159615
> 
> View attachment 3159616
> 
> View attachment 3159617
> 
> View attachment 3159619




Wow, Charli and Bianca are looking good! I really love the Dawn Bedford. So pretty!


----------



## estrie

Minne Bags said:


> LuvAll- your non-MZW collection sounds nice. I look forward to hearing about what other non-MZWs others have.
> 
> To answer LuvAllBags question about other non-MZWs in our closets:
> 
> I have a LOT of bags (like more than 80, including clutches). And since I change bags daily (sometimes twice daily), Im able to carry all of them at least once a year. LOL.
> So in addition to my 11 MZWs, I have other nylon bags from Longchamp, LeSportsac, Burberry, Kipling, and MK.
> 
> As for my other bags, Im all over the place.  Im not brand-loyal, so I tend to buy whatever I like, as long as the quality is good. I own about 15 Coach leather bags, 2 leather Longchamp, 6 Michael Kors, 5 Rebecca Minkoffs, 4 Fossil, and about 6 no-name Italian Brands from TJMaxx with amazing  craftmanship.
> 
> Then, I have at least one bag from Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Brahmin, Halston, Furla, Roots, Liebeskind, Dooney & Bourke, Lauren Merkin, Tano, and Banana Republic.
> I only have 2 bags that fall into the Premiere Designer (tPF) category: Gucci Bamboo Shopper (a gift from my hubby for a milestone birthday) and a leather Tods satchel. Sadly, I dont carry the premiere bags as often as I should. Too nervous, I guess.
> 
> What about everyone else?




Ohhh, Tod's satchel. When you do manage to wear that, is it good? Heavy at all?

With recent Small Nikki, I'll have 13 MZs. 

There's also one Banana Republic (leather built to age), a small star perforated leather almost clutch handbag from the Gap(!), Ann Taylor evening clutch, two Coach wristlet pouch clutch things, a metallic leather Hammitt Los Angeles(?) from a shop I went to before a wedding BECAUSE they carry MZ Wallace, an 1145 LILL studio (design your own fabric application), a Fendi, an LV, two Chloe's, an adorable little bag by Coccinelle (trip to Italy) in a vibrant blue. Oh, a Coach briefcase type from my mom that I've never used. And dcooney's post reminds me of a red crossbody from a vendor in Nice with I believe his own creations. Never use it though!

But, again, 90-95% use is MZW. Most everything else stood some test of character to stick around over years.


----------



## estrie

plumaplomb said:


> MZW is my favorite handbag brand at the moment, though I'm more into the old styles.  I have a Jane, Lizzy, and Bea.  I have sold a Mia and a Belle, but now I want Belle back in a different color.  I'm also on the hunt for a Penny, a leather Pippa, a Hayley, a Tribeca, a Marlena, a Frankie, a Bianca, and a baby Jane.... yeah.  MZW is my favorite brand.  Haha




Quite a to do list! Everyone here certainly gets it though!  Some nice classics to hunt patiently.

I feel lucky that generally there are features and shapes/lines that I like, those that I don't, so sets of releases I am able to pass on easily. But there still always manages to be plenty to lust after


----------



## biribiri

estrie said:


> Charli with laptop and stuff (below) INSIDE of Bianca! With a little room to spare.
> View attachment 3159607
> 
> 
> Charli with 13" laptop and some stuff. Carries VERY comfortably, whereas the gunmetal Bianca with laptop stuff really hurts my arm/shoulder/back. Gunmetal is heavier anyway.
> View attachment 3159615
> 
> View attachment 3159616
> 
> View attachment 3159617
> 
> View attachment 3159619


thanks for the pics! 

i've been thinking about a charli (redwood, in particular) for sometime but wasn't sure how the NS shape will work. am a lot more confident about it now!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Ohhh, Tod's satchel. When you do manage to wear that, is it good? Heavy at all?
> 
> With recent Small Nikki, I'll have 13 MZs.
> 
> There's also one Banana Republic (leather built to age), a small star perforated leather almost clutch handbag from the Gap(!), Ann Taylor evening clutch, two Coach wristlet pouch clutch things, a metallic leather Hammitt Los Angeles(?) from a shop I went to before a wedding BECAUSE they carry MZ Wallace, an 1145 LILL studio (design your own fabric application), a Fendi, an LV, two Chloe's, an adorable little bag by Coccinelle (trip to Italy) in a vibrant blue. Oh, a Coach briefcase type from my mom that I've never used. And dcooney's post reminds me of a red crossbody from a vendor in Nice with I believe his own creations. Never use it though!
> 
> But, again, 90-95% use is MZW. Most everything else stood some test of character to stick around over years.




Nice collection! What style are your Chloes? I had and sold a medium Marcie years ago. It was a gorgeous dusty blue/gray color. Still regret selling it.


----------



## estrie

Minne Bags said:


> Wow, Charli and Bianca are looking good! I really love the Dawn Bedford. So pretty!




Yeah... The Dawn, I find myself gazing at it with satisfaction and envy, somehow. Want more, but then it doesn't seem necessary I'm so satisfied with the one!


----------



## estrie

biribiri said:


> thanks for the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> i've been thinking about a charli (redwood, in particular) for sometime but wasn't sure how the NS shape will work. am a lot more confident about it now!




I actually still feel the verticality is not so natural to me (front pouch seems to visually own the front with too much pouch, front and main compartment feel really deep) because I used to be only east-west, but I find e/w bags are harder on my shoulder when carried crossbody and at some point in life comfort trumps all. 

The bag actually breaks in a little bit, too, which I didn't expect. It softens and learns to slouch a little, which is a look I love (and as they describe, it's slouchy yet structured).

Oh, and the redwood took me by surprise how much I liked it even though people recommended it. MZW's nylons do usually present better in person than in their product page pictures though!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice collection! What style are your Chloes? I had and sold a medium Marcie years ago. It was a gorgeous dusty blue/gray color. Still regret selling it.




One is a Silverado hobo, much more square and slouchy than the super popular silverados. The other is a Tekla (Bon voyage) which didn't seem to get a ton of attention; the lamb skin is light and soooo soft to the touch, kind of delicate. It's beautiful to look at and feel, but I am afraid to take it out much. I like it still too much to sell it though. 

Dusty blue/gray sounds amazing. I like too how Marcie is solid as a bag. Definitely not delicately useless!


----------



## estrie

kennedy56 said:


> I don't like black lining either but love MZW leather bags. Just ordered the Black Mineral Roxy! I hope it looks as I imagine it, in real life...I don't want to have to send it back.




Can't wait to see what you think and hopefully pictures? I'm very curious about this mineral...


----------



## estrie

Is it possible the Jade is a little less saturated in color than teal? The teal area of color has never been a favorite of mine, and don't love good hardware, but do find myself attracted to the Jade bags, especially small sutton. The way all the colors (gold, red edging on sutton, leathers on all, jade) come together. They mesmerize me a bit like real jewels! 

That cameo luster has me really considering the smaller Mayfairs for the first time! Gorgeous color, and the Mini Mayfair seems super usable with the pockets adding function to a small bag. 

Currant Gloss also is pointing me to Mayfair, and I love that it is paired with silver hardware. But I worry about weight on all of them.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Is it possible the Jade is a little less saturated in color than teal? The teal area of color has never been a favorite of mine, and don't love good hardware, but do find myself attracted to the Jade bags, especially small sutton. The way all the colors (gold, red edging on sutton, leathers on all, jade) come together. They mesmerize me a bit like real jewels!
> 
> That cameo luster has me really considering the smaller Mayfairs for the first time! Gorgeous color, and the Mini Mayfair seems super usable with the pockets adding function to a small bag.
> 
> Currant Gloss also is pointing me to Mayfair, and I love that it is paired with silver hardware. But I worry about weight on all of them.




Seems like you are doing what I do...the more you lookey-loo and study the new bags...the more you likey-loo!

I think the Jade is pretty..at first dismissed..now think..after someone here told me they had similar color and goes with nearly everything, that maybe it wouldn't be just a pretty color and not useable. Thought the crossbody bag at first, but the more I looked at that there's something not appealing to me about it. I really like the versatility of the Small Roxy and it is prettier to me. 

You and I are both being mesmerized by those small Cameo Luster bags, or the larger satchel. So pretty. Just not sure how practical.     Maybe time for me to step away from the pretty pictures on the screen! [emoji162]


----------



## mbmb

Can anyone recommend which MZ Wallace bag they like for using as an airplane carry on to shove under the seat?  My bag is usually heavy with book, magazines, newspaper, lunch, water bottle, sweater, electronics, etc., so I need something to handle the weight but also flexible enough to fit under the ever-shrinking airplane seat.  Thanks.


----------



## Minne Bags

estrie said:


> Ohhh, Tod's satchel. When you do manage to wear that, is it good? Heavy at all?
> 
> With recent Small Nikki, I'll have 13 MZs.
> 
> There's also one Banana Republic (leather built to age), a small star perforated leather almost clutch handbag from the Gap(!), Ann Taylor evening clutch, two Coach wristlet pouch clutch things, a metallic leather Hammitt Los Angeles(?) from a shop I went to before a wedding BECAUSE they carry MZ Wallace, an 1145 LILL studio (design your own fabric application), a Fendi, an LV, two Chloe's, an adorable little bag by Coccinelle (trip to Italy) in a vibrant blue. Oh, a Coach briefcase type from my mom that I've never used. And dcooney's post reminds me of a red crossbody from a vendor in Nice with I believe his own creations. Never use it though!
> 
> But, again, 90-95% use is MZW. Most everything else stood some test of character to stick around over years.




The Tods satchel is great. I usually carry it to work or church. It's not heavy at all and holds a ton. But, I'm still adjusting to satchel styles. I'm a new "crook of the arm" gal.

I love your collection! A purse lover after my own heart-especially with the Banana republic and GAP bags in your closet. And, I love that you buy souvenir bags, too. I think that Plumaplomb posted about one of her bags from Spain. The Roots bag in my collection was a souvenir from my trip to Canada a few years ago.


----------



## Minne Bags

mbmb said:


> Can anyone recommend which MZ Wallace bag they like for using as an airplane carry on to shove under the seat?  My bag is usually heavy with book, magazines, newspaper, lunch, water bottle, sweater, electronics, etc., so I need something to handle the weight but also flexible enough to fit under the ever-shrinking airplane seat.  Thanks.




I bought a large metro to use as my carry-on tote for a business trip this summer. I think that I may have overstuffed it because it was heavy with the same items that you mentioned.  I managed to stuff it under the seat, but it was a tight squeeze. I think that I'll give it another try before I resort back to my LL Bean boat tote and/or my large Longchamp Planetes.


----------



## dcooney4

I hate to use my mz wallaces on the plane because I do not like them to touch the floor. I prefer cheaper bags so I won't be upset if it gets damaged. Mz can be inside for when I arrive.


----------



## renza

mbmb said:


> Can anyone recommend which MZ Wallace bag they like for using as an airplane carry on to shove under the seat?  My bag is usually heavy with book, magazines, newspaper, lunch, water bottle, sweater, electronics, etc., so I need something to handle the weight but also flexible enough to fit under the ever-shrinking airplane seat.  Thanks.


Chelsea is lightweight and can fit a good amount, but is still small enough to fit under the seat. It might be a tight squeeze to fit ALL the things you listed in the Chelsea, but I would give it a try.


----------



## estrie

mbmb said:


> Can anyone recommend which MZ Wallace bag they like for using as an airplane carry on to shove under the seat?  My bag is usually heavy with book, magazines, newspaper, lunch, water bottle, sweater, electronics, etc., so I need something to handle the weight but also flexible enough to fit under the ever-shrinking airplane seat.  Thanks.




Like dcooney, I don't like my bags on the floor, but mostly cause shoes go into bathrooms and I just don't believe public restrooms can fully recover from the worst! That aside, I've taken nearly all of my MZW's on planes and put them under seats... Occasionally with a plastic bag around it, at someone here's suggestion. The gunmetal twill faired worst with minor rubbing.

I love Belle because things fit easily. All you list would fit, but seems heavy. Thus a sutton or metro seems grand. That seems popular for airplane carry-on!


----------



## estrie

Minne Bags said:


> The Tods satchel is great. I usually carry it to work or church. It's not heavy at all and holds a ton. But, I'm still adjusting to satchel styles. I'm a new "crook of the arm" gal.
> 
> I love your collection! A purse lover after my own heart-especially with the Banana republic and GAP bags in your closet. And, I love that you buy souvenir bags, too. I think that Plumaplomb posted about one of her bags from Spain. The Roots bag in my collection was a souvenir from my trip to Canada a few years ago.




I definitely like souvenirs I can use (clothes, bags), though it makes it a touch harder to get rid of them


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Seems like you are doing what I do...the more you lookey-loo and study the new bags...the more you likey-loo!
> 
> I think the Jade is pretty..at first dismissed..now think..after someone here told me they had similar color and goes with nearly everything, that maybe it wouldn't be just a pretty color and not useable. Thought the crossbody bag at first, but the more I looked at that there's something not appealing to me about it. I really like the versatility of the Small Roxy and it is prettier to me.
> 
> You and I are both being mesmerized by those small Cameo Luster bags, or the larger satchel. So pretty. Just not sure how practical.     Maybe time for me to step away from the pretty pictures on the screen! [emoji162]




I will learn from your self-discipline! I will try! I've been sitting here lusting after everything, including maybe a Dawn or a Black Small Nikki, or a black Charlie?? And then Nordstrom matched the fast shipping You got for your mushroom charm!

Redwood Small Nikki is brilliant and fits the 13" laptop very well!!! It does have to go in straight. I love the leather on these. And really want more... Sorry these are a bit out of focus.


----------



## estrie

missmoimoi said:


> So today I picked up the smaller Nikki in moto black.  You can see the samorga bag org inside my large EW Nikki in dawn Bedford here. Without the bag insert, the large EW Nikki was floppier than I expected. With the bag insert, the large EW Nikki is pretty chunky and hefty - almost feels like I'm carrying a toddler or baby bag (again).  For daily use, the small Nikki is probably ideal (because it's not so small...its med). Still getting USD prices in CAD at Nordstrom - phew!
> View attachment 3158342
> 
> View attachment 3158343




This is cool. Do you use that bag organizer in smaller bags too? When do you plan to use the larger Nikki? I really think I need a black bag in this family (of Charli/Nikki).


----------



## makn808

Dcooney - my gal pal brings a trash bag and a grocery bag on her flights. Trash bag goes on the floor under the seat for her bag, and grocery bag goes in the seat pocket for kindle and water bottle. 

I've taken to using llbean totes for the plane. In fact I'm looking for a new carry on tote right now. Was considering a small metro but might end up getting the llbean hunter tote instead. Can't beat a durable tote under $50!


----------



## makn808

estrie said:


> I will learn from your self-discipline! I will try! I've been sitting here lusting after everything, including maybe a Dawn or a Black Small Nikki, or a black Charlie?? And then Nordstrom matched the fast shipping You got for your mushroom charm!
> 
> Redwood Small Nikki is brilliant and fits the 13" laptop very well!!! It does have to go in straight. I love the leather on these. And really want more... Sorry these are a bit out of focus.
> 
> View attachment 3160416
> 
> View attachment 3160413
> 
> View attachment 3160412
> 
> View attachment 3160414
> 
> View attachment 3160415



Estrie, your small Nikki and Charli are beautiful. Great irl pics, thank you for sharing! If I was still in corporate America, I'd want a small Nikki!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I will learn from your self-discipline! I will try! I've been sitting here lusting after everything, including maybe a Dawn or a Black Small Nikki, or a black Charlie?? And then Nordstrom matched the fast shipping You got for your mushroom charm!
> 
> Redwood Small Nikki is brilliant and fits the 13" laptop very well!!! It does have to go in straight. I love the leather on these. And really want more... Sorry these are a bit out of focus.
> 
> View attachment 3160416
> 
> View attachment 3160413
> 
> View attachment 3160412
> 
> View attachment 3160414
> 
> View attachment 3160415




Self discipline?  No...just walked away temporarily. (And had to put my Anniversary cake down the disposal so I wouldn't eat it all [emoji57]

You must be happy with Redwood...the color is even prettier in your pics [emoji7]...enjoy!


----------



## Minne Bags

estrie said:


> I definitely like souvenirs I can use (clothes, bags), though it makes it a touch harder to get rid of them




LOL! So true...


----------



## Minne Bags

estrie said:


> Like dcooney, I don't like my bags on the floor, but mostly cause shoes go into bathrooms and I just don't believe public restrooms can fully recover from the worst! That aside, I've taken nearly all of my MZW's on planes and put them under seats... Occasionally with a plastic bag around it, at someone here's suggestion. The gunmetal twill faired worst with minor rubbing.
> 
> I love Belle because things fit easily. All you list would fit, but seems heavy. Thus a sutton or metro seems grand. That seems popular for airplane carry-on!




I tried the Belle as a carry-on tote ONE time and it was INSANELY heavy. Never again. Then again, maybe I'm the problem, not my bags. Thinking...


----------



## missmoimoi

estrie said:


> This is cool. Do you use that bag organizer in smaller bags too? When do you plan to use the larger Nikki? I really think I need a black bag in this family (of Charli/Nikki).




I have two Samorga bag organizers. This large one and a smaller medium sized one. 

I'm not sure when I'll carry the larger Nikki - I'm sure I will if I don't want to carry a second briefcase type bag as well as a purse. 

The small Nikki is REALLY a great size for me right now. I love the black but I like the pretty blue interior of Dawn Bedford - it's also easier to see your stuff. Too bad the black moto does not have contrasting red interior or some other pretty colour.


----------



## missmoimoi

estrie said:


> This is cool. Do you use that bag organizer in smaller bags too? When do you plan to use the larger Nikki? I really think I need a black bag in this family (of Charli/Nikki).




My small Nikki doesn't need any bag insert, shaper or extra bag organizer. Not for me anyway.


----------



## missmoimoi

Oh I'm in BIG trouble if the redwood Nikki turns up locally. Actually, I have a nice wish list of MZ Wallace bags - my list has changed over time but nonetheless with all the pretty colours, I'm in trouble. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Love your Nikki's here!


----------



## plumaplomb

mbmb said:


> Can anyone recommend which MZ Wallace bag they like for using as an airplane carry on to shove under the seat?  My bag is usually heavy with book, magazines, newspaper, lunch, water bottle, sweater, electronics, etc., so I need something to handle the weight but also flexible enough to fit under the ever-shrinking airplane seat.  Thanks.



How about the Sutton?  I like that it is lightweight and that it zips closed.  

I have just started looking at MZW's tassels, mushrooms, etc.  They look smaller in the photographs than the dimensions state, though.  Does anyone have any modeling pics of any of the tassels/mushrooms on their bags?  Especially on the Jane.  TIA!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Is it possible the Jade is a little less saturated in color than teal? The teal area of color has never been a favorite of mine, and don't love good hardware, but do find myself attracted to the Jade bags, especially small sutton. The way all the colors (gold, red edging on sutton, leathers on all, jade) come together. They mesmerize me a bit like real jewels!
> 
> That cameo luster has me really considering the smaller Mayfairs for the first time! Gorgeous color, and the Mini Mayfair seems super usable with the pockets adding function to a small bag.
> 
> Currant Gloss also is pointing me to Mayfair, and I love that it is paired with silver hardware. But I worry about weight on all of them.




I think Jade may be less saturated than teal. That's why I'm not sure about it.

I love my Blackberry Small Mayfair! I am wondering about weight on the new ones too, but they are pretty and I will likely try one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Can anyone recommend which MZ Wallace bag they like for using as an airplane carry on to shove under the seat?  My bag is usually heavy with book, magazines, newspaper, lunch, water bottle, sweater, electronics, etc., so I need something to handle the weight but also flexible enough to fit under the ever-shrinking airplane seat.  Thanks.




I like Jane, Eliza or Small Metro. Kate and Belle work too but are heavy, IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> The Tods satchel is great. I usually carry it to work or church. It's not heavy at all and holds a ton. But, I'm still adjusting to satchel styles. I'm a new "crook of the arm" gal.
> 
> I love your collection! A purse lover after my own heart-especially with the Banana republic and GAP bags in your closet. And, I love that you buy souvenir bags, too. I think that Plumaplomb posted about one of her bags from Spain. The Roots bag in my collection was a souvenir from my trip to Canada a few years ago.




Roots makes great bags - very underrated, I think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> I tried the Belle as a carry-on tote ONE time and it was INSANELY heavy. Never again. Then again, maybe I'm the problem, not my bags. Thinking...




Me too. Too heavy for me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> How about the Sutton?  I like that it is lightweight and that it zips closed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started looking at MZW's tassels, mushrooms, etc.  They look smaller in the photographs than the dimensions state, though.  Does anyone have any modeling pics of any of the tassels/mushrooms on their bags?  Especially on the Jane.  TIA!




I may have posted Moss Jane with a tassel a while back...maybe August timeframe? Will have to look.


----------



## ame

I use a LeSportsac or the Lo&Sons Catalina bag for the under seat tote. Both work well and shove under there. I don't mind if they touch the floor. Both handle it well.

I just put my purse inside when I'm on the plane.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Self discipline?  No...just walked away temporarily. (And had to put my Anniversary cake down the disposal so I wouldn't eat it all [emoji57]
> 
> You must be happy with Redwood...the color is even prettier in your pics [emoji7]...enjoy!




Happy anniversary!!! Almost shouldn't ask... What kind of cake?  

Your words about redwood warming the winter months, when I first ordered it, were poetry. I look forward to enjoying it!! I did realize I need more lighting in that room, though. More things to do!


----------



## estrie

Minne Bags said:


> I tried the Belle as a carry-on tote ONE time and it was INSANELY heavy. Never again. Then again, maybe I'm the problem, not my bags. Thinking...




Ha hahaha, I just assumed it was me. But kind of knew it was a combination of bag and stuff, I think; especially since so many here have tried it and found it too heavy. I have been trying different distributions of laptop and other things that make bags heavy between whatever I'm carrying. Ohh, that reminds me I do want a regular sutton.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Happy anniversary!!! Almost shouldn't ask... What kind of cake?
> 
> Your words about redwood warming the winter months, when I first ordered it, were poetry. I look forward to enjoying it!! I did realize I need more lighting in that room, though. More things to do!




Thank you for anniversary well wishes. Cake was a very traditional Italian bakery white frosted beauty, my fave. No kids around to help eat, husband left on a business trip...had a vision of me justifying dinner as a hunk of cake and a generous glass of wine...ran to the disposal [emoji6]

Your Redwood bag was sitting on some pretty new wood floors.., congrats on the new home. And yes, new place to live always means lots to do. Take your time; you don't need it all done right away. It's fun to make your new place your home with just the right things a little at a time.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Dcooney - my gal pal brings a trash bag and a grocery bag on her flights. Trash bag goes on the floor under the seat for her bag, and grocery bag goes in the seat pocket for kindle and water bottle.
> 
> I've taken to using llbean totes for the plane. In fact I'm looking for a new carry on tote right now. Was considering a small metro but might end up getting the llbean hunter tote instead. Can't beat a durable tote under $50!



For planes I picked up a dakine duffle and a dakine back pack a while ago. I like the plastic bag idea though. I have to remember that .


----------



## tickedoffchick

RueLaLa has a bunch of MZ Wallace summer colors on sale right now (Sunday Night Styleathon).


----------



## Reba

tickedoffchick said:


> RueLaLa has a bunch of MZ Wallace summer colors on sale right now (Sunday Night Styleathon).




Yes, these same bags have been popping on and off week in and week out for months on this site.


----------



## fsadeli

Ahhh i missed it! I want a small metro so bad!!!  thinking to get one on ebay...but is there any fakes mz wallace bags out there?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## estrie

fsadeli said:


> Ahhh i missed it! I want a small metro so bad!!!  thinking to get one on ebay...but is there any fakes mz wallace bags out there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Not really... The return on them isn't like it would be on premium designers. But wouldn't know for sure, haven't really seen reports either way. But if you are concerned, retailers carrying MZ Wallace usually have small metros and there are sales every season!


----------



## estrie

So, reaction to Small Nikki on first day out. 

Holds a touch less than Charli, which is expected. It does have a bit of the E-W issue where unless it wraps to the body, it feels rigid and strains the shoulder a little more when heavy.

I like the shoulder strap OK (removed from Charli). I keep having to pay attention which way to take a strap to use, forward or backward, relative to the other strap, which is a little annoying. 

I find this bag a little harder to do city commuting with, especially if a hand is holding something else, which is common. It's mostly about the main zipper. You really need two hands for it, opening or closing. I think the consensus is that silver hardware zippers are least smooth, which I'm willing to take, but it does  slightly complicate getting into the bag easily and then closing it back up. This I rely on front pocket more for phone and badge wallet, which are frequently needed but are valuable and needs protecting. 

Still, bag is gorgeous. 

And its wideness means that it's easy enough to carry as an open tote (more than Charli I feel), and the zipper flap, which some don't like, can be used to cover my wallet, like this:


----------



## biribiri

estrie said:


> So, reaction to Small Nikki on first day out.
> 
> Holds a touch less than Charli, which is expected. It does have a bit of the E-W issue where unless it wraps to the body, it feels rigid and strains the shoulder a little more when heavy.
> 
> I like the shoulder strap OK (removed from Charli). I keep having to pay attention which way to take a strap to use, forward or backward, relative to the other strap, which is a little annoying.
> 
> I find this bag a little harder to do city commuting with, especially if a hand is holding something else, which is common. It's mostly about the main zipper. You really need two hands for it, opening or closing. I think the consensus is that silver hardware zippers are least smooth, which I'm willing to take, but it does  slightly complicate getting into the bag easily and then closing it back up. This I rely on front pocket more for phone and badge wallet, which are frequently needed but are valuable and needs protecting.
> 
> Still, bag is gorgeous.
> 
> And its wideness means that it's easy enough to carry as an open tote (more than Charli I feel), and the zipper flap, which some don't like, can be used to cover my wallet, like this:
> View attachment 3162245



i've been using my black small nikki for work in the past two weeks, and my experience with it is a joyful one  i'm especially delighted with the zipper flap which allows me to zip the bag when i need to carry a4 files around and giving me a snug fit for other essentials i tote around such a small bottle and pouch etc. i too keep the things i reach out for frequently in the front and back outer pockets. the slip pocket in the front exterior compartment i find especially useful - it's deep and wide enough for me to put two gadgets, so that means no more digging!

the black bedford on it is really thick and lustrous, can't imagine a better work bag (for now). i use the leather strap and find it ok.


----------



## estrie

biribiri said:


> i've been using my black small nikki for work in the past two weeks, and my experience with it is a joyful one  i'm especially delighted with the zipper flap which allows me to zip the bag when i need to carry a4 files around and giving me a snug fit for other essentials i tote around such a small bottle and pouch etc. i too keep the things i reach out for frequently in the front and back outer pockets. the slip pocket in the front exterior compartment i find especially useful - it's deep and wide enough for me to put two gadgets, so that means no more digging!
> 
> 
> 
> the black bedford on it is really thick and lustrous, can't imagine a better work bag (for now). i use the leather strap and find it ok.




Gadgets in the slip pocket is especially excellent. I love that pocket!!! I clip my hair clips onto it. "No more digging" is totally key to MZW. I'm very much in the habit of putting my phone and a particular notebook in the wider inside pocket, and am afraid to change this convention. Have been trying different things with house keys and have been liking using that inside lanyard strap. 

Today I have half my medicine cabinet, and that's all fitting quite comfortably in the main section, while, again, the necessities hang in that one front pouch. Really love that pleated pouch.

So glad to hear you are enjoying small Nikki!!


----------



## dcblam

kennedy56 said:


> I don't like black lining either but love MZW leather bags. Just ordered the Black Mineral Roxy! I hope it looks as I imagine it, in real life...I don't want to have to send it back.



SO??????  Would love to know your opinions on this one...and pics, of course.


----------



## Reba

dcblam said:


> SO??????  Would love to know your opinions on this one...and pics, of course.




There is a review of it on the MZW site...not too much detail...but that customer loves it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> There is a review of it on the MZW site...not too much detail...but that customer loves it!


wow great eye Reba! I really like that the bag is bigger than baby Jane now im deff wishing i can see either Roxy or small Roxy IRL


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

some great reviews on Roxy bag too and Roxy Crossbody


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> wow great eye Reba! I really like that the bag is bigger than baby Jane now im deff wishing i can see either Roxy or small Roxy IRL




The more I look at Small Roxy the more I like. The Mineral Leather is intriguing; description calls it metallic - which you can't see in the pics. Must be very subtle and pretty. I bet that one is limited and will be gone quick.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> The more I look at Small Roxy the more I like. The Mineral Leather is intriguing; description calls it metallic - which you can't see in the pics. Must be very subtle and pretty. I bet that one is limited and will be gone quick.


i wish Nordstrom can hurry up and carry these bags so I can go and see them...


----------



## kennedy56

dcblam said:


> SO??????  Would love to know your opinions on this one...and pics, of course.



So, for all who asked for a review, the Black Mineral Roxy arrived today. The leather is lovely! Soft and lustrous. The shape is kinda slouchy-ish and less structured than the Baby Jane. I like the pocket placement and the fact that the pockets are not as "poofy" as most other styles. It's odd not to have the contrasting color for the edging - black on black is more subtle with less pop but the lustre makes up for that. Overall, I like it enough to keep it, but it's not love at first sight. I plan to carry it tomorrow, so I'll give more feedback if I have any and will also post photos.


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> The more I look at Small Roxy the more I like. The Mineral Leather is intriguing; description calls it metallic - which you can't see in the pics. Must be very subtle and pretty. I bet that one is limited and will be gone quick.



The Mineral Leather is more lustrous than metallic so it is subtle. But I just opened my box a few minutes ago and it's  night time - so curious to see how it looks in the sun. And of course it's supposed to rain tomorrow, ha.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> So, for all who asked for a review, the Black Mineral Roxy arrived today. The leather is lovely! Soft and lustrous. The shape is kinda slouchy-ish and less structured than the Baby Jane. I like the pocket placement and the fact that the pockets are not as "poofy" as most other styles. It's odd not to have the contrasting color for the edging - black on black is more subtle with less pop but the lustre makes up for that. Overall, I like it enough to keep it, but it's not love at first sight. I plan to carry it tomorrow, so I'll give more feedback if I have any and will also post photos.


yay congrats on ur black mineral Roxy Im really excited about this line..how much bigger do you think the bag  is compared to baby Jane?


----------



## kennedy56

tua said:


> yay congrats on ur black mineral Roxy Im really excited about this line..how much bigger do you think the bag  is compared to baby Jane?



Thanks! It seems to be the same height as Baby Jane but maybe twice as wide on the sides. There is more room inside to fill up but it's not obvious just glancing at it. I will post photo of them side by side for you tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> So, for all who asked for a review, the Black Mineral Roxy arrived today. The leather is lovely! Soft and lustrous. The shape is kinda slouchy-ish and less structured than the Baby Jane. I like the pocket placement and the fact that the pockets are not as "poofy" as most other styles. It's odd not to have the contrasting color for the edging - black on black is more subtle with less pop but the lustre makes up for that. Overall, I like it enough to keep it, but it's not love at first sight. I plan to carry it tomorrow, so I'll give more feedback if I have any and will also post photos.







kennedy56 said:


> The Mineral Leather is more lustrous than metallic so it is subtle. But I just opened my box a few minutes ago and it's  night time - so curious to see how it looks in the sun. And of course it's supposed to rain tomorrow, ha.







kennedy56 said:


> Thanks! It seems to be the same height as Baby Jane but maybe twice as wide on the sides. There is more room inside to fill up but it's not obvious just glancing at it. I will post photo of them side by side for you tomorrow.




Thank you for the review - much appreciated!! Congrats on the new bag!


----------



## dcblam

kennedy56 said:


> So, for all who asked for a review, the Black Mineral Roxy arrived today. The leather is lovely! Soft and lustrous. The shape is kinda slouchy-ish and less structured than the Baby Jane. I like the pocket placement and the fact that the pockets are not as "poofy" as most other styles. It's odd not to have the contrasting color for the edging - black on black is more subtle with less pop but the lustre makes up for that. Overall, I like it enough to keep it, but it's not love at first sight. I plan to carry it tomorrow, so I'll give more feedback if I have any and will also post photos.




OOH - sounds so intriguing. Can't wait to hear more from you. Slouchy is a good thing in my book. And YES to pics!  

How heavy is the bag?  

And - it's also important to know why it wasn't love at first sight for you too. 

I've not bought a bag for a bit of time and this one sings to me. Especially the exterior pockets, the size, cross body strap and the absence of the contrast stitching. It's more of a minimal vibe. 
My small, all black Sutton has been my mainstay for a long time. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Reba

Kennedy56 described the Small Roxy in the black mineral leather as slightly slouchy...I wonder if that is a quality of the leather version...or an attribute of the Small Roxy in general?  

If any of you get to see and compare the bags in real-life, could you try to remember to take notice?  Slouch, to me, is good on a hobo or a cute sutton type...or a squishy leather version...but, on the Bedford Roxy I would prefer a more structured satchel look.


----------



## missmoimoi

Reba said:


> Kennedy56 described the Small Roxy in the black mineral leather as slightly slouchy...I wonder if that is a quality of the leather version...or an attribute of the Small Roxy in general?
> 
> If any of you get to see and compare the bags in real-life, could you try to remember to take notice?  Slouch, to me, is good on a hobo or a cute sutton type...or a squishy leather version...but, on the Bedford Roxy I would prefer a more structured satchel look.




This is my concern (issue) with regular sized Nikki. It's an EW bag and looks fabulous keeping that EW satchel look. In real life use, it is much slouchier and floppier than I expected which means top zip gapes open and if zipped, has an almost S shape. 

Bag is still useful. Damn good looking ha ha [emoji2] but I'm happier with my small Nikki.

I can use a large Samorga organizer in the large Nikki of course.


----------



## Reba

missmoimoi said:


> This is my concern (issue) with regular sized Nikki. It's an EW bag and looks fabulous keeping that EW satchel look. In real life use, it is much slouchier and floppier than I expected which means top zip gapes open and if zipped, has an almost S shape.
> 
> Bag is still useful. Damn good looking ha ha [emoji2] but I'm happier with my small Nikki.
> 
> I can use a large Samorga organizer in the large Nikki of course.




In my case, am just oddly obsessed with the slouchy looking messy. It doesn't bother me when I see it on others...I actually admire that they wear that way and look casually relaxed. But, I cannot do it...self-admitted OCD wacko. [emoji33].  Organizers are good for structure and organization [emoji106]


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> This is my concern (issue) with regular sized Nikki. It's an EW bag and looks fabulous keeping that EW satchel look. In real life use, it is much slouchier and floppier than I expected which means top zip gapes open and if zipped, has an almost S shape.
> 
> Bag is still useful. Damn good looking ha ha [emoji2] but I'm happier with my small Nikki.
> 
> I can use a large Samorga organizer in the large Nikki of course.




I noticed this about the Nikki when I saw it at Bloomies...the way they had them displayed, they were very slouchy.


----------



## kennedy56

dcblam said:


> OOH - sounds so intriguing. Can't wait to hear more from you. Slouchy is a good thing in my book. And YES to pics!
> 
> How heavy is the bag?
> 
> And - it's also important to know why it wasn't love at first sight for you too.
> 
> I've not bought a bag for a bit of time and this one sings to me. Especially the exterior pockets, the size, cross body strap and the absence of the contrast stitching. It's more of a minimal vibe.
> My small, all black Sutton has been my mainstay for a long time.
> 
> Thanks so much.



So Mineral Leather Roxy is not love at first sight for a few reasons which are probably quirks of mine, but here they are.

The metallic finish is a bit too subtle for my taste. Roxy almost looks "plain" to me so I have ordered the matching tassel which will arrive on Friday to see if that helps.

Roxy does slouch a bit. Not excessively but I don't like my purse moving around into unexpected shapes, ha. I am looking for a more structured bag for fall.

Finally, it does seem heavier. But this is possibly a perception issue. The leather feels thick and the bedford material is so thin in comparison. But it may not actually weigh more.

On the plus side, the leather is beautiful and the exterior pockets and interior space is truly quite functional. And I actually like the black lining. The jury is still out if I will keep it. I'm waiting for the tassel before I decide...

More later. Photos later...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> So Mineral Leather Roxy is not love at first sight for a few reasons which are probably quirks of mine, but here they are.
> 
> The metallic finish is a bit too subtle for my taste. Roxy almost looks "plain" to me so I have ordered the matching tassel which will arrive on Friday to see if that helps.
> 
> Roxy does slouch a bit. Not excessively but I don't like my purse moving around into unexpected shapes, ha. I am looking for a more structured bag for fall.
> 
> Finally, it does seem heavier. But this is possibly a perception issue. The leather feels thick and the bedford material is so thin in comparison. But it may not actually weigh more.
> 
> On the plus side, the leather is beautiful and the exterior pockets and interior space is truly quite functional. And I actually like the black lining. The jury is still out if I will keep it. I'm waiting for the tassel before I decide...
> 
> More later. Photos later...


thanks for the review sometimes 1st impressions of the bag might not be as good..so many times I disliked a bag at first site but loved it the more I looked at


----------



## Reba

Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449



Very pretty bordeaux Penny.  Have fun at Parent's Weekend.


----------



## plumaplomb

I just got a small Sutton and I LOVE it.  It is so lightweight and easy to get in and out of, and it holds a lot more than I thought it would.  I am so indecisive about bags... I lust after, buy, and then resell bags because of this.  It's a sickness.  This is one of my forever bags.  That makes three forever bags, two of them MZW!!


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449




Looks fabulous. Enjoy!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449


You and Bordeoux Penny look great


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449



Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449



Yay for Parents' Weekend! Bordeaux looks awesome with your coat!


----------



## kennedy56

tua said:


> thanks for the review sometimes 1st impressions of the bag might not be as good..so many times I disliked a bag at first site but loved it the more I looked at



The tassel arrived today and it definitely elevates Roxy. I'm starting to really like it alot...kinda like you mentioned tua. I'm definitely keeping it now. Still rainy here so no photos...trying to wait for a nice sunny day for the photoshoot, ha.


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449



Penny looks great on you - love the color combo. Nothing beats hanging out at your kid's college...energizing. Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bordeaux Penny headed to Parent's Weekend at college...have a beautiful Fall weekend everyone..
> View attachment 3166449




Bag twins! Love it and love your jacket! Have fun this weekend!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I just got a small Sutton and I LOVE it.  It is so lightweight and easy to get in and out of, and it holds a lot more than I thought it would.  I am so indecisive about bags... I lust after, buy, and then resell bags because of this.  It's a sickness.  This is one of my forever bags.  That makes three forever bags, two of them MZW!!




Congrats! Small Sutton is an awesome bag. What color did you get?


----------



## Daquiri

Question regarding graphite luster and cameo luster. Does anyone know if the fabric on these is similar to gunmetal from 2013? I have a gunmetal Paige and find it to be very durable.  I'm interested in the new graphite if it's just as durable but haven't been able to get to the store to see in person.


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Small Sutton is an awesome bag. What color did you get?



Navy but I am wondering whether I want black more...


----------



## estrie

plumaplomb said:


> Navy but I am wondering whether I want black more...




Does your bag indecisiveness apply to color too? Black vs navy is definitely hard. But navy is fantastic!! Yay congrats!! Love small sutton.


----------



## dcooney4

Daquiri said:


> Question regarding graphite luster and cameo luster. Does anyone know if the fabric on these is similar to gunmetal from 2013? I have a gunmetal Paige and find it to be very durable.  I'm interested in the new graphite if it's just as durable but haven't been able to get to the store to see in person.



Yes it is !


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Navy but I am wondering whether I want black more...




Great choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Question regarding graphite luster and cameo luster. Does anyone know if the fabric on these is similar to gunmetal from 2013? I have a gunmetal Paige and find it to be very durable.  I'm interested in the new graphite if it's just as durable but haven't been able to get to the store to see in person.




Yes, it looks like it is. I saw in person and it looks the same.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am pretty well decided on trying a Roxy. Cannot decide on color. I like the black mineral trim, but am not a huge fan of black/silver and do not like black interiors. However it will be versatile and winter weather friendly. 

I like the Jade with gold zips in theory but I am not sure it will go with everything. 

I will keep you posted!


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> I am pretty well decided on trying a Roxy. Cannot decide on color. I like the black mineral trim, but am not a huge fan of black/silver and do not like black interiors. However it will be versatile and winter weather friendly.
> 
> I like the Jade with gold zips in theory but I am not sure it will go with everything.
> 
> I will keep you posted!



I'm really looking forward to hearing your thoughts and experiences re: Roxy, as I am also seriously thinking about one. It's such a cute bag, but yeah, the black lining seems like a bit of a drawback, and the jade version, while super pretty, will go with approximately nothing that I currently own. But I'm still low-key lusting after it, so..."the heart wants what it wants," and all that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I'm really looking forward to hearing your thoughts and experiences re: Roxy, as I am also seriously thinking about one. It's such a cute bag, but yeah, the black lining seems like a bit of a drawback, and the jade version, while super pretty, will go with approximately nothing that I currently own. But I'm still low-key lusting after it, so..."the heart wants what it wants," and all that.




Exactly!!! [emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I pulled out my Moss Jane to use this week. I will continue to think on the Roxy...leaning toward black but may decide to just wait for a better color in the future.

If they had made classic black with gold hw and red interior, I would have been all over it.


----------



## Reba

Thank you everyone for kind words on my Penny pic!  I have been pulling my two Penny bags out more often. If I force myself to edit the contents and pouches, and use pockets as pouches..it really works for a lot of things. And so lightweight and cute!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> I just got a small Sutton and I LOVE it.  It is so lightweight and easy to get in and out of, and it holds a lot more than I thought it would.  I am so indecisive about bags... I lust after, buy, and then resell bags because of this.  It's a sickness.  This is one of my forever bags.  That makes three forever bags, two of them MZW!!




You sound like me this past Summer!  I loved my Small Sutton.  It was most carried bag of the season for sure.  I thought I would  have moved right on into a Fall/Winter color, but I tend to tire of a style. So, I packed mine away, and look forward to Spring/Summer of next year. But, you are right, it can't be beat for being so lightweight and packing so much for such a compact smushable bag!  Navy is a great choice. I have always been a big fan of Navy with black. All black...that's predictable....I vote keep the Navy. It's classic and goes with everything.


----------



## Daquiri

dcooney4 said:


> Yes it is !



Thank you!


----------



## plumaplomb

Keeping the navy.  Thanks everyone! 

 I'm waiting on a seagull Tribeca now.  I can't wait!


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Thank you!




Which bag are you thinking of in the new version of this material?  It is such a great durable fabric!


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Which bag are you thinking of in the new version of this material?  It is such a great durable fabric!



I'm torn between Haley and small Nikki (even though I think I prefer the Charli silhouette over Nikki but as that is not an option).

Oh how I wish they had done this color in the Jane, Clara, Paige or Frankie. Love the darker grey with the lighter metallic leather trim! This colorway would be great for holiday for limited edition classics.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> I'm torn between Haley and small Nikki (even though I think I prefer the Charli silhouette over Nikki but as that is not an option).
> 
> Oh how I wish they had done this color in the Jane, Clara, Paige or Frankie. Love the darker grey with the lighter metallic leather trim! This colorway would be great for holiday for limited edition classics.




Ohh...a Clara would be nice...too bad we didn't get to choose...Bloomingdales has the Small Nikki.. If it is easier for you to try and return, with their easier more friendly returns.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I'm torn between Haley and small Nikki (even though I think I prefer the Charli silhouette over Nikki but as that is not an option).
> 
> Oh how I wish they had done this color in the Jane, Clara, Paige or Frankie. Love the darker grey with the lighter metallic leather trim! This colorway would be great for holiday for limited edition classics.




Agree...would have loved to see this in a classic. I like the Bailey but have no practical use for it.


----------



## dcooney4

If Bailey was just a bit bigger I think I would have gone for it.


----------



## racheldiane

Hi!  I am interested in the Henry crossbody wallet.  I have been on a search for a crossbody wallet that can hold my iphone 6 plus and has slots for cards and a zipper for change.  Do any of you know whether the Henry will hold an iphone 6 plus with or without the case?  Or any suggestions on a good wallet/crossbody would be wonderful!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Beth24

racheldiane said:


> Hi!  I am interested in the Henry crossbody wallet.  I have been on a search for a crossbody wallet that can hold my iphone 6 plus and has slots for cards and a zipper for change.  Do any of you know whether the Henry will hold an iphone 6 plus with or without the case?  Or any suggestions on a good wallet/crossbody would be wonderful!!  Thanks!!




I'm interested in that answer too. Henry in Dawn looks so lovely.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I like how it has that back pocket for ur mobile device..it look like Henry can fit a lot but for some reason I was never a fan of the WOC look..I prefer Petra or Penny over this


----------



## LuvAllBags

racheldiane said:


> Hi!  I am interested in the Henry crossbody wallet.  I have been on a search for a crossbody wallet that can hold my iphone 6 plus and has slots for cards and a zipper for change.  Do any of you know whether the Henry will hold an iphone 6 plus with or without the case?  Or any suggestions on a good wallet/crossbody would be wonderful!!  Thanks!!




I don't know...this one may require an email to MZW.


----------



## pursephonie

I'm really curious about the iPhone 6+/Henry too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I ordered a black Roxy. I figure even though black is boring and I don't love black interiors, it will wear well for winter and travel. I will report back. 

I went back and forth between black and jade, and decided black is more useful with my wardrobe. I may consider jade later if I see it in person and like it.


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered a black Roxy. I figure even though black is boring and I don't love black interiors, it will wear well for winter and travel. I will report back.
> 
> I went back and forth between black and jade, and decided black is more useful with my wardrobe. I may consider jade later if I see it in person and like it.




Heyyy, congrats on the new bag! I hope you will love it! Looking forward to your report on this bag.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered a black Roxy. I figure even though black is boring and I don't love black interiors, it will wear well for winter and travel. I will report back.
> 
> I went back and forth between black and jade, and decided black is more useful with my wardrobe. I may consider jade later if I see it in person and like it.



Congrats!! I cannot decide too. If possible can u help to compare Roxy to Jane? The size seems similar ... I'm also worried will it feel heavy like belle


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Does anyone know how the small Nikki compares in size to the Paige? I have a Paige and love it, but have a baby now, and need something a little bigger. I also like the idea of a strap and crossbody options. Any input would be appreciated!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Odebdo

Question for all you ladies who have been around a while with MZW and sales....what does their black friday sales look like, or do they even do one?  I loved the easter egg hunt, but some of their other sales like the 12 weeks of summer...well most of that was a bust except like 50% off the black collection....so I guess I am wondering if I need to save my pennies for the sale since it is almost around the corner!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Congrats!! I cannot decide too. If possible can u help to compare Roxy to Jane? The size seems similar ... I'm also worried will it feel heavy like belle




Yes, I will definitely do a Jane comparison. If it is heavy, it won't work for me. I cannot tolerate Belle either.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I will definitely do a Jane comparison. If it is heavy, it won't work for me. I cannot tolerate Belle either.



Thank you!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Question for all you ladies who have been around a while with MZW and sales....what does their black friday sales look like, or do they even do one?  I loved the easter egg hunt, but some of their other sales like the 12 weeks of summer...well most of that was a bust except like 50% off the black collection....so I guess I am wondering if I need to save my pennies for the sale since it is almost around the corner!




Hi! 

Yes, they do. It typically starts for those on the email list a day or few before Thanksgiving, and then goes live for everyone on Black Friday. Generally things from early Fall will be on sale. I am guessing Clay and Hunter for sure. Not sure what else.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Question for all you ladies who have been around a while with MZW and sales....what does their black friday sales look like, or do they even do one?  I loved the easter egg hunt, but some of their other sales like the 12 weeks of summer...well most of that was a bust except like 50% off the black collection....so I guess I am wondering if I need to save my pennies for the sale since it is almost around the corner!




They also do a fun sale starting around Dec 12 called the Advent Sale. Each day is a different sale, promotion, contest, or limited edition item. It is generally terrific. I bought several things last year.


----------



## estrie

Sarah sparkles said:


> Does anyone know how the small Nikki compares in size to the Paige? I have a Paige and love it, but have a baby now, and need something a little bigger. I also like the idea of a strap and crossbody options. Any input would be appreciated!! Thanks ladies!!




I no longer have a Paige but was thinking about the comparison today because Small Nikki feels a touch small for me the same way Paige used to. Definitely has more space though, it's bigger all around. Taller, and additionally, the zipper flaps allow a little more vertical give. The single front pouch is good space, but Small Nikki doesn't have the front straight zip pocket. 

It seems like people talk about needing serious space for kids' stuff, beyond even the diaper stuff. Small Nikki will likely give you a little extra space.


----------



## estrie

luvallbags said:


> they also do a fun sale starting around dec 12 called the advent sale. Each day is a different sale, promotion, contest, or limited edition item. It is generally terrific. I bought several things last year.




+1


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered a black Roxy. I figure even though black is boring and I don't love black interiors, it will wear well for winter and travel. I will report back.
> 
> I went back and forth between black and jade, and decided black is more useful with my wardrobe. I may consider jade later if I see it in person and like it.



Congrats on Roxy. Can't wait to hear how the road test goes!


----------



## contra mundum

After weeks of wondering if it would be too purple, and then panic when it sold out for a day or two, I finally got a Blackberry Hayley. She is gorgeous! So glad I went for it. Now I only wish Paige came with a removable leather strap...

Anyone else excited about the introduction of medium Sutton? 

And I third (or fourth) the Henry cross-body questions. I have been eying that one for quite some time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> After weeks of wondering if it would be too purple, and then panic when it sold out for a day or two, I finally got a Blackberry Hayley. She is gorgeous! So glad I went for it. Now I only wish Paige came with a removable leather strap...
> 
> Anyone else excited about the introduction of medium Sutton?
> 
> And I third (or fourth) the Henry cross-body questions. I have been eying that one for quite some time.




Congrats on Blackberry Hayley! I have Blackberry Paige. I think MZ does dark purples amazingly well. 

Agree - if Paige had a removable shoulder strap it would be perfect. That may make a case for the cross-body Roxy, but I prefer gold hardware and the pleats on the Paige. 

Did anyone else notice the shoulder strap is different on cross-body Roxy in the look book and product shots? I assume the product shots are accurate, but that has not bern the case with other things, like my most recent ball tassel. 

I am excited about medium Sutton! It seems like the perfect size.


----------



## baghag411

I ordered the medium Sutton. I should have it the end of the week. I'll post pictures.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - if Paige had a removable shoulder strap it would be perfect. That may make a case for the cross-body Roxy, but I prefer gold hardware and the pleats on the Paige.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the shoulder strap is different on cross-body Roxy in the look book and product shots? I assume the product shots are accurate, but that has not bern the case with other things, like my most recent ball tassel.
> 
> I am excited about medium Sutton! It seems like the perfect size.



Good eye spotting that Roxy strap difference in the look book. I hadn't noticed. I like the strap featured in the look book better, though the one in the product pic might be more functional and comfortable for daily use without the hardware in the middle. 

I agree about the pleats on the Paige, especially the more pleated look on the back. 

And on the medium Sutton, it's kind of funny how many black Smuttons have shown up on the bay since the Medium was released. Seems like lots of people were hoping for a slightly larger size! Speaking of Smutton, I came round to loving the Clay and carried it nearly non-stop until Hayley arrived last week!


----------



## contra mundum

baghag411 said:


> I ordered the medium Sutton. I should have it the end of the week. I'll post pictures.



Oooh... can't wait!


----------



## Odebdo

baghag411 said:


> I ordered the medium Sutton. I should have it the end of the week. I'll post pictures.




Can't wait to see!! 

Is the Facebook group I have seen you all talk about have more info on new bags that have been released? Can anyone tell me about the group?


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Good eye spotting that Roxy strap difference in the look book. I hadn't noticed. I like the strap featured in the look book better, though the one in the product pic might be more functional and comfortable for daily use without the hardware in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the pleats on the Paige, especially the more pleated look on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> And on the medium Sutton, it's kind of funny how many black Smuttons have shown up on the bay since the Medium was released. Seems like lots of people were hoping for a slightly larger size! Speaking of Smutton, I came round to loving the Clay and carried it nearly non-stop until Hayley arrived last week!




Glad to hear Clay Smutton is working out! I love mine. It's something different from my usual dark colors.

I noticed the proliferation of black Smuttons on the bay too...lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

baghag411 said:


> I ordered the medium Sutton. I should have it the end of the week. I'll post pictures.




Congrats! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## virginiaboots

racheldiane said:


> Hi!  I am interested in the Henry crossbody wallet.  I have been on a search for a crossbody wallet that can hold my iphone 6 plus and has slots for cards and a zipper for change.  Do any of you know whether the Henry will hold an iphone 6 plus with or without the case?  Or any suggestions on a good wallet/crossbody would be wonderful!!  Thanks!!


Hi - I have an iPhone 6 (not plus) and it does not fit in Henry's outside pocket with the cover on - I have a low-profile Tech 21 cover.  So I'd say there's no way a 6 plus would fit.  My iPhone 5 fit perfectly in that pocket with the same type of cover. I don't think the 6 would fit even without the cover - it may have just barely. I have 2 Henrys and love them but was sad when I couldn't keep my phone in them anymore!


----------



## Beth24

virginiaboots said:


> Hi - I have an iPhone 6 (not plus) and it does not fit in Henry's outside pocket with the cover on - I have a low-profile Tech 21 cover.  So I'd say there's no way a 6 plus would fit.  My iPhone 5 fit perfectly in that pocket with the same type of cover. I don't think the 6 would fit even without the cover - it may have just barely. I have 2 Henrys and love them but was sad when I couldn't keep my phone in them anymore!




Oh that's a bummer but good to know!


----------



## LuvAllBags

What is everyone carrying this week? I pulled out my Plum Frankie...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone carrying this week? I pulled out my Plum Frankie...[emoji173]&#65039;


Plum Frankie, beautiful! I'm in (new to me) Camo Josie.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone carrying this week? I pulled out my Plum Frankie...[emoji173]&#65039;




I am in my new Black Kara. I used up my Nordstrom Notes and a GC and hunted one down from a store location. If not in pristine condition, I planned on returning; but I lucked out. It had all original wrappings. I have this style in Clove too. I have been surprised at how well this style works for me. It is big enough that I can carry everything I need on a normal day to day, yet if dressed up a bit, it is compact and refined enough that I don't feel like I am lugging something too awkward or casual. Nice sweet-spot bag for me [emoji4]. Now I am all done for a while...if necessary, please remind me....[emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am in my new Black Kara. I used up my Nordstrom Notes and a GC and hunted one down from a store location. If not in pristine condition, I planned on returning; but I lucked out. It had all original wrappings. I have this style in Clove too. I have been surprised at how well this style works for me. It is big enough that I can carry everything I need on a normal day to day, yet if dressed up a bit, it is compact and refined enough that I don't feel like I am lugging something too awkward or casual. Nice sweet-spot bag for me [emoji4]. Now I am all done for a while...if necessary, please remind me....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3175850



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What a beautiful bag!




Thanks Dcooney!  Now that Halloween is over, I guess I need to put away my mom hat...I mean, my witches hat though...ha, ha..


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone carrying this week? I pulled out my Plum Frankie...[emoji173]&#65039;


My Kit in Oxblood!


----------



## Hirisa

Re: what we're carring this week, I've taken up using my Prussian Blue Belle again because I need all that haul-space for my new job. Still giving lots of thought to a Roxy though.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I am using my clove Paige. Just love this bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Plum Frankie, beautiful! I'm in (new to me) Camo Josie.




Ooh, Camo Josie! Awesome find!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am in my new Black Kara. I used up my Nordstrom Notes and a GC and hunted one down from a store location. If not in pristine condition, I planned on returning; but I lucked out. It had all original wrappings. I have this style in Clove too. I have been surprised at how well this style works for me. It is big enough that I can carry everything I need on a normal day to day, yet if dressed up a bit, it is compact and refined enough that I don't feel like I am lugging something too awkward or casual. Nice sweet-spot bag for me [emoji4]. Now I am all done for a while...if necessary, please remind me....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3175850




Congrats on finding the black Kara! I love the classic black with gold hw.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> My Kit in Oxblood!




Beautiful! Oxblood is such a great color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Re: what we're carring this week, I've taken up using my Prussian Blue Belle again because I need all that haul-space for my new job. Still giving lots of thought to a Roxy though.




Prussian Blue is such a pretty color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Today I am using my clove Paige. Just love this bag.




Clove is so versatile, and such a great color for fall!


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone carrying this week? I pulled out my Plum Frankie...[emoji173]&#65039;



Sooooo jelly of your Frankie. Can not wrap brain around how they chose to discontinue that one... 
Anyway, carrying Blackbery Hayley as a purse and Magnet Small Metro for laptop etc.


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> I am in my new Black Kara. I used up my Nordstrom Notes and a GC and hunted one down from a store location. If not in pristine condition, I planned on returning; but I lucked out. It had all original wrappings. I have this style in Clove too. I have been surprised at how well this style works for me. It is big enough that I can carry everything I need on a normal day to day, yet if dressed up a bit, it is compact and refined enough that I don't feel like I am lugging something too awkward or casual. Nice sweet-spot bag for me [emoji4]. Now I am all done for a while...if necessary, please remind me....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3175850



Loving Kara in black. I have it in Clove and it's pretty but the black is really snazzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Sooooo jelly of your Frankie. Can not wrap brain around how they chose to discontinue that one...
> 
> Anyway, carrying Blackbery Hayley as a purse and Magnet Small Metro for laptop etc.




Nice color combo! Love purple and gray together! 

They seem to bring back Frankie occasionally...I hope they continue to do it now and again. I have it in Bordeaux and Plum, but would love to have classic black with gold hw and red interior. Dare to dream!


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Loving Kara in black. I have it in Clove and it's pretty but the black is really snazzy.




Thank you. I first fell for it in Black in a store last Spring...but resisted. After getting it in Clove on Sale, and realizing it was indeed a great size for me, the memory of the "snazzy" Black kept nagging at me...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Plum Frankie, beautiful! I'm in (new to me) Camo Josie.




Would love to see a pic some time..[emoji7]


----------



## Reba

FYI...There are a couple of Metros on Sale on Nordstrom.  And, the Linen Kara. Queen of Multiples here does not need...[emoji16]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Would love to see a pic some time..[emoji7]



Man, I'd love to post a pic but for the life of me I can't figure it out. I follow the directions but no bang... I keep getting kicked off the internet. I think my mini is old and uncooperative. Or I'm too thick to figure it out.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Man, I'd love to post a pic but for the life of me I can't figure it out. I follow the directions but no bang... I keep getting kicked off the internet. I think my mini is old and uncooperative. Or I'm too thick to figure it out.




Oh man..you can't possibly be less tech savvy than this dinosaur!  Must be a faulty mini...  I take pic with device. Then later when here on app, go to the icon that looks like the mountain/landscape, and it brings you to your pics on your device. Then choose pic and upload...or not. You can skip process. I understand. [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Oh man..you can't possibly be less tech savvy than this dinosaur!  Must be a faulty mini...  I take pic with device. Then later when here on app, go to the icon that looks like the mountain/landscape, and it brings you to your pics on your device. Then choose pic and upload...or not. You can skip process. I understand. [emoji5]&#65039;.



Oh, I'm sure I am... Followed your directions and when I click the mountain square, I get a pop up box asking for my url. Sigh. Even downloaded the app thinking it might be different from the website. No bang.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I received my Black Roxy. Pics tomorrow. Initial impressions: it is roomy, possibly more so than Jane. I think it is very plain. Not as pretty as Jane or their other classic styles. I like the metallic leather. Extra external pockets are nice. I do not like the black interior. In my opinion, that is a major mistake on their part. I would like it so much better with cafe interior. Interior also feels cheaper to me. It has little silver feet on the bottom instead of the leather feet (or no feet) from the older bags.

So...I will keep and give it a shot. It may end up being sold later, but we'll see how it goes. I really like the extra pockets, but visually there's just no comparison to Jane, IMO. May be good for travel.

I will provide more thoughts tomorrow after I use it! 

I am traveling this week, so I will post pics tomorrow showing what it can hold, but Jane comparison will come later - likely not til the weekend.


----------



## ms p

Thank you!


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my Black Roxy. Pics tomorrow. Initial impressions: it is roomy, possibly more so than Jane. I think it is very plain. Not as pretty as Jane or their other classic styles. I like the metallic leather. Extra external pockets are nice. I do not like the black interior. In my opinion, that is a major mistake on their part. I would like it so much better with cafe interior. Interior also feels cheaper to me. It has little silver feet on the bottom instead of the leather feet (or no feet) from the older bags.
> 
> So...I will keep and give it a shot. It may end up being sold later, but we'll see how it goes. I really like the extra pockets, but visually there's just no comparison to Jane, IMO. May be good for travel.
> 
> I will provide more thoughts tomorrow after I use it!
> 
> I am traveling this week, so I will post pics tomorrow showing what it can hold, but Jane comparison will come later - likely not til the weekend.



I agree with you. It is oddly "plain". That's a good word to describe it. The tassel helps tremendously if you are planning to keep it. I have tried to upload photo of mine but keep running into technical issues so I gave up. ;(


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Oh, I'm sure I am... Followed your directions and when I click the mountain square, I get a pop up box asking for my url. Sigh. Even downloaded the app thinking it might be different from the website. No bang.




We tried!  I am sure Camo Josie is coolio!  Enjoy it!  I will imagine it's awesomeness [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my Black Roxy. Pics tomorrow. Initial impressions: it is roomy, possibly more so than Jane. I think it is very plain. Not as pretty as Jane or their other classic styles. I like the metallic leather. Extra external pockets are nice. I do not like the black interior. In my opinion, that is a major mistake on their part. I would like it so much better with cafe interior. Interior also feels cheaper to me. It has little silver feet on the bottom instead of the leather feet (or no feet) from the older bags.
> 
> So...I will keep and give it a shot. It may end up being sold later, but we'll see how it goes. I really like the extra pockets, but visually there's just no comparison to Jane, IMO. May be good for travel.
> 
> I will provide more thoughts tomorrow after I use it!
> 
> I am traveling this week, so I will post pics tomorrow showing what it can hold, but Jane comparison will come later - likely not til the weekend.




Hope all the added pockets are a good, good thing!  Agree - don't get the black lining, almost wonder if it could have been a huge mistake with manufacturing. How could they be making handbags all these years and then think "let's take our mission of making women's handbags organized and beautiful - and see what happens if we try mixing that with the black hole concept."


----------



## ms p

kennedy56 said:


> I agree with you. It is oddly "plain". That's a good word to describe it. The tassel helps tremendously if you are planning to keep it. I have tried to upload photo of mine but keep running into technical issues so I gave up. ;(



Maybe your picture file is too big  u can try to upload to tinypic.com and then post the URL instead.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my Black Roxy. Pics tomorrow. Initial impressions: it is roomy, possibly more so than Jane. I think it is very plain. Not as pretty as Jane or their other classic styles. I like the metallic leather. Extra external pockets are nice. I do not like the black interior. In my opinion, that is a major mistake on their part. I would like it so much better with cafe interior. Interior also feels cheaper to me. It has little silver feet on the bottom instead of the leather feet (or no feet) from the older bags.
> 
> So...I will keep and give it a shot. It may end up being sold later, but we'll see how it goes. I really like the extra pockets, but visually there's just no comparison to Jane, IMO. May be good for travel.
> 
> I will provide more thoughts tomorrow after I use it!
> 
> I am traveling this week, so I will post pics tomorrow showing what it can hold, but Jane comparison will come later - likely not til the weekend.


hi LuvAllBags,
you are like our MZ Wallace guru. thank you for being so active in this thread. i may not post alot but deff check this thread often. anyway i really hope you like the Roxy and looking forward to hear ur opinion on comparison to the Jane


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my Black Roxy. Pics tomorrow. Initial impressions: it is roomy, possibly more so than Jane. I think it is very plain. Not as pretty as Jane or their other classic styles. I like the metallic leather. Extra external pockets are nice. I do not like the black interior. In my opinion, that is a major mistake on their part. I would like it so much better with cafe interior. Interior also feels cheaper to me. It has little silver feet on the bottom instead of the leather feet (or no feet) from the older bags.
> 
> So...I will keep and give it a shot. It may end up being sold later, but we'll see how it goes. I really like the extra pockets, but visually there's just no comparison to Jane, IMO. May be good for travel.
> 
> I will provide more thoughts tomorrow after I use it!
> 
> I am traveling this week, so I will post pics tomorrow showing what it can hold, but Jane comparison will come later - likely not til the weekend.



This was an excellent post. Very useful information, thank you so much for sharing your impressions. I think that now, between this post and the unflattering photos of Roxy on Nordstrom's site, I am feeling good about holding out for a different bag, one with a helpful contrasting lining. It seriously boggles my mind that they would design Roxy without one, even if Roxy is their attempt to modernize and "streamline" their classic silhouette.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

For makn808


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> For makn808
> 
> View attachment 3177777




Aah...beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> hi LuvAllBags,
> you are like our MZ Wallace guru. thank you for being so active in this thread. i may not post alot but deff check this thread often. anyway i really hope you like the Roxy and looking forward to hear ur opinion on comparison to the Jane




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Roxy pics - 





Outside


----------



## LuvAllBags

More





Inside and side pockets. Inside includes laptop, ipad, wallet and notebooks with room for more. I think it has more capacity than Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Back pocket and front long zip pocket. Both hold a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I used Roxy today. It is ok but not special, IMO. I really dislike the black hole lining. The lining also sags down at the top, making the black hole feeling even worse. Even with more outside pockets, I am not sure this beats Jane for me. Maybe I would feel differently with a different color and lighter lining. It holds more and has more organization, but feels cheaper, is more plain and I think the lining is a no-go. I will keep using this week, but this may be destined for sale or gifting. My niece is having a baby soon, so this may be a good baby bag.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I used Roxy today. It is ok but not special, IMO. I really dislike the black hole lining. The lining also sags down at the top, making the black hole feeling even worse. Even with more outside pockets, I am not sure this beats Jane for me. Maybe I would feel differently with a different color and lighter lining. It holds more and has more organization, but feels cheaper, is more plain and I think the lining is a no-go. I will keep using this week, but this may be destined for sale or gifting. My niece is having a baby soon, so this may be a good baby bag.




You are so good to all of us by sharing all your honest reviews. Sorry it is somewhat disappointing. I think you should share your opinions with MZW...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> You are so good to all of us by sharing all your honest reviews. Sorry it is somewhat disappointing. I think you should share your opinions with MZW...



LuvsAllBags, I am seconding this! Thanks so much for your honest critique and lack of hype. I really hope MZW takes some constructive criticism about this bag. I know that I mentioned my issues with the black lining on their facebook page, but they don't seem to pay a lot of attention to anything but effusive praise on there, and even that attention is minimal.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I used Roxy today. It is ok but not special, IMO. I really dislike the black hole lining. The lining also sags down at the top, making the black hole feeling even worse. Even with more outside pockets, I am not sure this beats Jane for me. Maybe I would feel differently with a different color and lighter lining. It holds more and has more organization, but feels cheaper, is more plain and I think the lining is a no-go. I will keep using this week, but this may be destined for sale or gifting. My niece is having a baby soon, so this may be a good baby bag.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts, LuvAll. I was hoping to see Roxy at Nordstrom's this week but unfortunately they didn't have it, so your insights are very much appreciated. Sounds like Roxy is practical but missing the "special sauce". 

The leather hardly shows as metallic in your pics. Is it just hard to capture, or is it that muted?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I was hoping to see Roxy at Nordstrom too but it seems as it is currently only available on line however i think im kinda over it..even tho it has extra outside pockets Jane is still a prettier bag to me


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> For makn808
> 
> View attachment 3177777


Namkha, my fairy bag mother AND tech consultant! Thank you for Camo Josie and posting the pic!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You are so good to all of us by sharing all your honest reviews. Sorry it is somewhat disappointing. I think you should share your opinions with MZW...







Hirisa said:


> LuvsAllBags, I am seconding this! Thanks so much for your honest critique and lack of hype. I really hope MZW takes some constructive criticism about this bag. I know that I mentioned my issues with the black lining on their facebook page, but they don't seem to pay a lot of attention to anything but effusive praise on there, and even that attention is minimal.




Thank you! You are right; I should share my thoughts with them. I will do that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, LuvAll. I was hoping to see Roxy at Nordstrom's this week but unfortunately they didn't have it, so your insights are very much appreciated. Sounds like Roxy is practical but missing the "special sauce".
> 
> The leather hardly shows as metallic in your pics. Is it just hard to capture, or is it that muted?







tua said:


> I was hoping to see Roxy at Nordstrom too but it seems as it is currently only available on line however i think im kinda over it..even tho it has extra outside pockets Jane is still a prettier bag to me




I look forward to hearing what you all think when you get to see it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, LuvAll. I was hoping to see Roxy at Nordstrom's this week but unfortunately they didn't have it, so your insights are very much appreciated. Sounds like Roxy is practical but missing the "special sauce".
> 
> The leather hardly shows as metallic in your pics. Is it just hard to capture, or is it that muted?




The metallic is subtle/muted. It's only obvious in certain light.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

something about the shape and structure of Roxy that makes it kinda casual and less appealing however it seems so functional with that long outside zipper and the crossbody strap


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> For makn808
> 
> View attachment 3177777




This really is such a cool bag!


----------



## virginiaboots

virginiaboots said:


> Hi - I have an iPhone 6 (not plus) and it does not fit in Henry's outside pocket with the cover on - I have a low-profile Tech 21 cover.  So I'd say there's no way a 6 plus would fit.  My iPhone 5 fit perfectly in that pocket with the same type of cover. I don't think the 6 would fit even without the cover - it may have just barely. I have 2 Henrys and love them but was sad when I couldn't keep my phone in them anymore!


UPDATE:  I tried my iPhone 6 in my white perforated leather Henry and it fit fine in the full-length outside pocket without the cover, and I was even able to zip it with the cover on.  It's strange - I was carrying my camo Henry when I got the phone, and it did not fit in the camo one.  So newer leather Henry might very well fit an iPhone 6. I'd say not a 6 plus though.


----------



## kennedy56

ms p said:


> Maybe your picture file is too big  u can try to upload to tinypic.com and then post the URL instead.



Thanks for the tip - it was too big! Inspired by LuvAllBags, here is the mineral leather Roxy...finally.


----------



## ms p

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks for the tip - it was too big! Inspired by LuvAllBags, here is the mineral leather Roxy...finally.



Yeah u did it!!!! The bag looks gorgeous  can I trouble u to confirm the dimension of the bag and the strap drop? Website list depth 4" ... I'm hoping it's more  thanks for the pic!


----------



## kennedy56

ms p said:


> Yeah u did it!!!! The bag looks gorgeous  can I trouble u to confirm the dimension of the bag and the strap drop? Website list depth 4" ... I'm hoping it's more  thanks for the pic!



Sorry ms p, the dimensions on the website are accurate. It is roughly the same size as a Baby Jane only with a longer strap drop and maybe a tad bit wider at the top since the depth does not taper. Although I am a little confused since when I went back to the website to check the dimensions the mineral leather Roxy is gone!


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I used Roxy today. It is ok but not special, IMO. I really dislike the black hole lining. The lining also sags down at the top, making the black hole feeling even worse. Even with more outside pockets, I am not sure this beats Jane for me. Maybe I would feel differently with a different color and lighter lining. It holds more and has more organization, but feels cheaper, is more plain and I think the lining is a no-go. I will keep using this week, but this may be destined for sale or gifting. My niece is having a baby soon, so this may be a good baby bag.



The black lining in my mineral leather Roxy does not sag at all - that would drive me crazy! Although I have gotten used to the black lining I would have preferred a fuchsia satin, haha. But it is so functional that I am keeping it. It is small in stature about the same size as Baby Jane but much more functional than Baby Jane. My husband gave me a plum (not sure if that is the actual name of the color) Baby Jane last Christmas and I only carried it for a couple weeks - it has been stored away in its bag ever since. ;(


----------



## ms p

kennedy56 said:


> Sorry ms p, the dimensions on the website are accurate. It is roughly the same size as a Baby Jane only with a longer strap drop and maybe a tad bit wider at the top since the depth does not taper. Although I am a little confused since when I went back to the website to check the dimensions the mineral leather Roxy is gone!



Thank u for confirming the dimension  For once Mzw dimension is correct when I'm hoping it's not lol


----------



## missmoimoi

So here is my new Paige in clay Bedford. Sort of feeling guilty because this is my 3rd MZ Wallace bag since Nordstrom opened in Vancouver. I have wanted the Paige for a couple years now. Have not used it yet.  I still want others such as Roxy.  This is 295 CAD. [emoji8]


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks for the tip - it was too big! Inspired by LuvAllBags, here is the mineral leather Roxy...finally.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> The black lining in my mineral leather Roxy does not sag at all - that would drive me crazy! Although I have gotten used to the black lining I would have preferred a fuchsia satin, haha. But it is so functional that I am keeping it. It is small in stature about the same size as Baby Jane but much more functional than Baby Jane. My husband gave me a plum (not sure if that is the actual name of the color) Baby Jane last Christmas and I only carried it for a couple weeks - it has been stored away in its bag ever since. ;(




Yeah, the sagging combined with black lining is a deal breaker for me. I already promised it to my niece. She will enjoy it. I am back in my Hunter Paige/Camo Sm Metro combo and am much, much happier [emoji4]. I will still do a comparison with Jane when I get home this weekend.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> So here is my new Paige in clay Bedford. Sort of feeling guilty because this is my 3rd MZ Wallace bag since Nordstrom opened in Vancouver. I have wanted the Paige for a couple years now. Have not used it yet.  I still want others such as Roxy.  This is 295 CAD. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3178988




Beautiful! I love Clay and am itching to get Emilie if it makes it to the Black Friday Sale.


----------



## Bayou Minou

LuvAllBags said:


> Good question...I don't know. My impression is they are both coated, but the coated twills seem much more hearty. Those ones are almost like the coating is infused in the fabric, while the luster is just a coating...that's just a theory, though. Don't know for sure. I only bought one coated bag...one of those horrible mica coated linen bags...bad experience, one of their worst ever coated bag attempts...have never bought another.



Which bag did you buy?  What went wrong with it?  I've seen a couple of "coated linen" bags online and was thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missmoimoi said:


> So here is my new Paige in clay Bedford. Sort of feeling guilty because this is my 3rd MZ Wallace bag since Nordstrom opened in Vancouver. I have wanted the Paige for a couple years now. Have not used it yet.  I still want others such as Roxy.  This is 295 CAD. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3178988


wow both of ur bags are gorgeous does ur clay Paige have any hints of green to it you cant really tell from the pic


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

kennedy56 said:


> The black lining in my mineral leather Roxy does not sag at all - that would drive me crazy! Although I have gotten used to the black lining I would have preferred a fuchsia satin, haha. But it is so functional that I am keeping it. It is small in stature about the same size as Baby Jane but much more functional than Baby Jane. My husband gave me a plum (not sure if that is the actual name of the color) Baby Jane last Christmas and I only carried it for a couple weeks - it has been stored away in its bag ever since. ;(




Speaking of fuchsia satin ...

Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks for the tip - it was too big! Inspired by LuvAllBags, here is the mineral leather Roxy...finally.




This is really cool-looking. Is the leather soft and supple or more structured?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Speaking of fuchsia satin ...
> 
> Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3179110
> View attachment 3179111




OMG.....show-off...[emoji4]...jelly...


----------



## kennedy56

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Speaking of fuchsia satin ...
> 
> Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3179110
> View attachment 3179111



Whoa, that's gorgeous! And they used to place the name of the bag imprinted inside...love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bayou Minou said:


> Which bag did you buy?  What went wrong with it?  I've seen a couple of "coated linen" bags online and was thinking about purchasing one.




It was a silver coated linen Ava tote. I think the line was called Mica coated linen. The coating rubbed and peeled off really quickly. It was terrible.

I have heard the older coated gold linen held up well.


----------



## kennedy56

NamkhaDrolma said:


> This is really cool-looking. Is the leather soft and supple or more structured?



The leather is soft. Compared to my other leather MZW bags, it feels incredibly soft. It is not, however, what I would describe as buttery soft. It is soft to the touch but does have a bit of structure. All in all though it is rather slouchy. It's growing on me...


----------



## missmoimoi

tua said:


> wow both of ur bags are gorgeous does ur clay Paige have any hints of green to it you cant really tell from the pic




Good question!  I go nuts trying to nail down colour. She's in my office overnight - maybe I can do some sbs colour comparisons tomorrow but right now I'm tempted to say no. 

Most folks refer to olive as an olive green but there are some shades of olive that are very neutral almost beige. MbMJ came up with an Olive that I never "thought of" normally but...here are some examples that remind me of MZ Wallace's clay Bedford - from memory and my own picture anyway.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Speaking of fuchsia satin ...
> 
> Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3179110
> View attachment 3179111




Aaah - the anniversary Jane! Congrats - what a find!!!


----------



## contra mundum

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Speaking of fuchsia satin ...
> 
> Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3179110
> View attachment 3179111


 
Gorgeous! Pics like these just boggle the mind as to why they got stuck on warm cafe linings for so, so long and now have moved to linings the same color as the bag (black and jade roxy). The bright, pretty linings are fabulous.


----------



## kennedy56

contra mundum said:


> Gorgeous! Pics like these just boggle the mind as to why they got stuck on warm cafe linings for so, so long and now have moved to linings the same color as the bag (black and jade roxy). The bright, pretty linings are fabulous.



It's probably due to the higher costs associated with using fuschia satin. But I would be willing to pay a little more to have a pretty lining.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missmoimoi said:


> Good question!  I go nuts trying to nail down colour. She's in my office overnight - maybe I can do some sbs colour comparisons tomorrow but right now I'm tempted to say no.
> 
> Most folks refer to olive as an olive green but there are some shades of olive that are very neutral almost beige. MbMJ came up with an Olive that I never "thought of" normally but...here are some examples that remind me of MZ Wallace's clay Bedford - from memory and my own picture anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3179219
> 
> View attachment 3179221
> 
> View attachment 3179222


thank you for the detailed description love that MbMJ bag


----------



## makn808

namkhadrolma said:


> speaking of fuchsia satin ...
> 
> Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3179110
> View attachment 3179111


love love love!!!


----------



## handbag*girl

I love MZ Wallace! I just got a new job and decided that it's the perfect excuse for a new bag! I am going to have to carry my laptop to work so I am looking for some thinking I can fit my laptop into. My laptop is 13 inches across. I love the belle but its a hair small. I love the sutton but wish it had a bit more structure. Any suggestions. Hoping for comfy handles.


----------



## missmoimoi

tua said:


> wow both of ur bags are gorgeous does ur clay Paige have any hints of green to it you cant really tell from the pic




I take what I said back. I think there are green (olive) undertones in Clay Bedford after all. The other bags are Kipling basic - ginkgo leaf and ________ powder.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> I take what I said back. I think there are green (olive) undertones in Clay Bedford after all. The other bags are Kipling basic - ginkgo leaf and ________ powder.
> View attachment 3179982
> 
> View attachment 3179983
> 
> View attachment 3179984




I had and sold a Clay Mayfair and definitely thought it had olive tones on the green side in certain light. Interestingly, I do not note any green in the Clay Metro fabric.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I think maybe the hint of green might be just on the leather part and not in the nylon/fabric of the bag perhaps thats the only reason that Metro shows no green in it


----------



## morejunkny

handbag*girl said:


> I love MZ Wallace! I just got a new job and decided that it's the perfect excuse for a new bag! I am going to have to carry my laptop to work so I am looking for some thinking I can fit my laptop into. My laptop is 13 inches across. I love the belle but its a hair small. I love the sutton but wish it had a bit more structure. Any suggestions. Hoping for comfy handles.




I love the Kate, but it might be a bit large for everyday? I use it when traveling with my laptop, as my carry on.


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I love MZ Wallace! I just got a new job and decided that it's the perfect excuse for a new bag! I am going to have to carry my laptop to work so I am looking for some thinking I can fit my laptop into. My laptop is 13 inches across. I love the belle but its a hair small. I love the sutton but wish it had a bit more structure. Any suggestions. Hoping for comfy handles.




Maybe the largest size Roxy will meet your needs. If Belle is too small, Large Roxy and Kate may be best. Willow is big, but the thin straps may be an issue when carrying a laptop.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone seen the Jewel Print Metro in real life? Wondering what your up close impressions were....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen the Jewel Print Metro in real life? Wondering what your up close impressions were....




I was wondering this too, along with whether anyone has seen Cameo Luster and Currant Gloss IRL. I love my Blackberry Small Mayfair and want to put another on my Christmas list.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I was wondering this too, along with whether anyone has seen Cameo Luster and Currant Gloss IRL. I love my Blackberry Small Mayfair and want to put another on my Christmas list.



How are the buttons on the Mayfair? Do you think it will show wear fast?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> How are the buttons on the Mayfair? Do you think it will show wear fast?




I don't think so on Blackberry. If they are leather coated, I think they will be ok...suede coated versions might be a problem for dirt and wear. I think they are suede on the Moonstone color Nordstrom had, but I'm pretty sure the new ones on the MZ site are all leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jane/Roxy comparison:

Insides are the same except for color. I did not bother to photograph. The black fabric feels rougher and thinner to me, but not by much. 

Bag height and width are similar, with Jane seeming slightly taller and Roxy seeming slightly wider. Jane is deeper front to back.

Both easily fit my laptop, which is 14" measured diagonally, 12" wide and 8" tall. 

Both have front pockets which easily accommodate an iphone 6. Can't speak to 6 plus.

Jane back pocket and Roxy back pocket seem to hold approximately the same amount. Jane front pouch pockets hold more than Roxy's, but Roxy has the extra zip pocket, which is terrific.

Jane is much more pleated in design than Roxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jane handles are rolled and longer. Roxy handles are flat and at least an inch shorter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Top view. Jane is rounded, Roxy is squared off. I can't really note significance of difference since Jane is a fairly square shape to begin with. The squared top of the Roxy annoyed me because the lining inside the top sagged down and prevented a clear view into the bag. 

When carried, both bags smush down a bit and hug the body. Roxy flattens to body moreso than Jane, IMO, due to its shape. 

I don't do modeling pics, so no carry comparisons. They look and feel similar when carried but Roxy is more casual, at least in this black/silver combo. Maybe I would feel differently if I saw a color I loved with gold hardware.

I do not think Roxy feels heavier than Jane. They feel about the same. 

My Jane has four leather feet on the bottom, Roxy has four little silver feet that look like little MZW branded rivets.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> .



Thank you so so so much for the pics and review! I had wanted to buy the regular Roxy. After reading reviews and seeing the pics from all I realise small Roxy will be more suitable for me. Keeping my fingers crossed small Roxy is not too small for my stuff. I really appreciate the comparison! Thanks again


----------



## Murphy47

Nordstrom has a few in the Fall sale online right now.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't think so on Blackberry. If they are leather coated, I think they will be ok...suede coated versions might be a problem for dirt and wear. I think they are suede on the Moonstone color Nordstrom had, but I'm pretty sure the new ones on the MZ site are all leather.



Thanks!


----------



## contra mundum

I absolutely love my Small Metros and Smuttons. The black lacquer SM is calling my name. Has anyone noticed any drawbacks to the lacquer material in previous seasons? Returning items to MZW is such a gamble and I don't have any decent stores in my area to try the bags on before buying. Seems like it would be awesome in rain or snow though.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Top view. Jane is rounded, Roxy is squared off. I can't really note significance of difference since Jane is a fairly square shape to begin with. The squared top of the Roxy annoyed me because the lining inside the top sagged down and prevented a clear view into the bag.
> 
> When carried, both bags smush down a bit and hug the body. Roxy flattens to body moreso than Jane, IMO, due to its shape.
> 
> I don't do modeling pics, so no carry comparisons. They look and feel similar when carried but Roxy is more casual, at least in this black/silver combo. Maybe I would feel differently if I saw a color I loved with gold hardware.
> 
> I do not think Roxy feels heavier than Jane. They feel about the same.
> 
> My Jane has four leather feet on the bottom, Roxy has four little silver feet that look like little MZW branded rivets.
> 
> View attachment 3180552


Thank you for all the pics. I think I kinda like Roxy I removed it from my wishlist but I really like that outside long zipper pocket for my wallet and from ur pics the shape don't seem that bad. I think I want to wait and see if it comes out in diff colors


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Thank you for all the pics. I think I kinda like Roxy I removed it from my wishlist but I really like that outside long zipper pocket for my wallet and from ur pics the shape don't seem that bad. I think I want to wait and see if it comes out in diff colors




Yes, I would like to see some better color options too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen the Jewel Print Metro in real life? Wondering what your up close impressions were....




Fyi, there is a great shot of the jewel print small sutton on instagram...post is by astylestudio and tagged #mzwallace. It's the clearest shot of the pattern I've seen.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I absolutely love my Small Metros and Smuttons. The black lacquer SM is calling my name. Has anyone noticed any drawbacks to the lacquer material in previous seasons? Returning items to MZW is such a gamble and I don't have any decent stores in my area to try the bags on before buying. Seems like it would be awesome in rain or snow though.




I don't have but have seen in person a bunch of times. It seems like it would be great in bad weather.


----------



## Daquiri

contra mundum said:


> I absolutely love my Small Metros and Smuttons. The black lacquer SM is calling my name. Has anyone noticed any drawbacks to the lacquer material in previous seasons? Returning items to MZW is such a gamble and I don't have any decent stores in my area to try the bags on before buying. Seems like it would be awesome in rain or snow though.



I have a small metro in black lacquer. As far as I'm concerned there are no drawbacks to owning this bag, especially if it is a silhouette that you already like. It's gorgeous IRL, looks expensive and water & snow just roll off. One of my favorite MZW.


----------



## kennedy56

Daquiri said:


> I have a small metro in black lacquer. As far as I'm concerned there are no drawbacks to owning this bag, especially if it is a silhouette that you already like. It's gorgeous IRL, looks expensive and water & snow just roll off. One of my favorite MZW.



That's good to hear since yesterday I ordered the regular sized Sutton in black lacquer for a travel bag. Seems like it would be perfect for travel.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Jane/Roxy comparison:
> 
> Insides are the same except for color. I did not bother to photograph. The black fabric feels rougher and thinner to me, but not by much.
> 
> Bag height and width are similar, with Jane seeming slightly taller and Roxy seeming slightly wider. Jane is deeper front to back.
> 
> Both easily fit my laptop, which is 14" measured diagonally, 12" wide and 8" tall.
> 
> Both have front pockets which easily accommodate an iphone 6. Can't speak to 6 plus.
> 
> Jane back pocket and Roxy back pocket seem to hold approximately the same amount. Jane front pouch pockets hold more than Roxy's, but Roxy has the extra zip pocket, which is terrific.
> 
> Jane is much more pleated in design than Roxy.
> 
> View attachment 3180544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180546




Super helpful, LuvAll. For some reason I imagined Roxy to be much deeper than Jane but your pics show this not to be the case. The difference in strap drop is also great comparative intel. I'm surprised that Roxy's twin front pockets hold significantly less than Jane's. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to post your pics and thoughts.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

contra mundum said:


> I absolutely love my Small Metros and Smuttons. The black lacquer SM is calling my name. Has anyone noticed any drawbacks to the lacquer material in previous seasons? Returning items to MZW is such a gamble and I don't have any decent stores in my area to try the bags on before buying. Seems like it would be awesome in rain or snow though.




To me, the black lacquer seems plasticky and squeaky. It's thicker than the typical Oxford material and holds structure better. This feedback is just from seeing and handling it in a store. I can't say how it wears.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Super helpful, LuvAll. For some reason I imagined Roxy to be much deeper than Jane but your pics show this not to be the case. The difference in strap drop is also great comparative intel. I'm surprised that Roxy's twin front pockets hold significantly less than Jane's.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to post your pics and thoughts.




Re: the front pockets...in one of the front pockets in Jane, I can fit my sunglasses, a large pack of gum, 3 listerine pocket paks, a small tube of advil, travel size hand sanitizer, a small tube of hand cream, and a small tube of lip balm. In the Roxy, I could not get the sunglasses in with the rest of it. The Roxy pockets are slightly less pouchy if that makes sense.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow - a new Olive Fatique Stud Olivia on the bay! Not my auction. Rare oldie but goodie! Olivia is Hayley with a different shoulder strap and no cross-body strap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What's on your current wish list? I am dreaming of:

Currant Gloss or Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair
Jewel Print Sm Metro
ALL the current mushroom charms - love the Champagne [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> What's on your current wish list? I am dreaming of:
> 
> Currant Gloss or Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair
> Jewel Print Sm Metro
> ALL the current mushroom charms - love the Champagne [emoji173]&#65039;



My wishlist currently doesn't have any MZW on it because I am really in the mood for a leather bag! Currently I am really interested in all of these:

-Lonchamp Le Pliage Cuir in either Natural or Blue

-Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Napa Mini Wallet in Atlantic or Byzantine

-JW Hulme Henry Crossbody in Evergreen, or heck, the whole JW Hulme catalog.

I'm also looking at vintage Coach bags. They had so many useful crossbody shapes back when they were using their old super thick leather!

Anyway, sorry for the non MZW-centric post, but it felt so good to spill the beans on my current leather fixation!


----------



## kennedy56

NamkhaDrolma said:


> To me, the black lacquer seems plasticky and squeaky. It's thicker than the typical Oxford material and holds structure better. This feedback is just from seeing and handling it in a store. I can't say how it wears.



Yikes. If it feels plasticky or squeaky, it's going straight back to MZW. Of course, this seems likely since it made of...plastic. ; (


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> My wishlist currently doesn't have any MZW on it because I am really in the mood for a leather bag! Currently I am really interested in all of these:
> 
> -Lonchamp Le Pliage Cuir in either Natural or Blue
> 
> -Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Napa Mini Wallet in Atlantic or Byzantine
> 
> -JW Hulme Henry Crossbody in Evergreen, or heck, the whole JW Hulme catalog.
> 
> I'm also looking at vintage Coach bags. They had so many useful crossbody shapes back when they were using their old super thick leather!
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the non MZW-centric post, but it felt so good to spill the beans on my current leather fixation!




Awesome list! I didn't even think to include my non-MZW list, lol!


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Awesome list! I didn't even think to include my non-MZW list, lol!



Heh! I'd love to see your non-MZW list, just because I'm nosy like that.  My wish list would have been longer if I had included Etsy, but then again, my Etsy loves aren't leather so they would have disrupted the theme.

Bringing it back to MZW: I will say that the Redwood Belle is a gorgeous bag- it's been on the site for a while now, but I just can't bring myself to buy it, mostly because I just don't need another Belle. However, if it went on sale, I'd probably nab it anyway. Also, the Chelsea isn't typically my kind of bag, but dang if it doesn't look sharp in Jade.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Heh! I'd love to see your non-MZW list, just because I'm nosy like that.  My wish list would have been longer if I had included Etsy, but then again, my Etsy loves aren't leather so they would have disrupted the theme.
> 
> Bringing it back to MZW: I will say that the Redwood Belle is a gorgeous bag- it's been on the site for a while now, but I just can't bring myself to buy it, mostly because I just don't need another Belle. However, if it went on sale, I'd probably nab it anyway. Also, the Chelsea isn't typically my kind of bag, but dang if it doesn't look sharp in Jade.




My non-MZW list includes a Longchamp medium Penelope tote and a Lotuff Leather satchel. The Lotuff bags are stunning and amazing quality, but are heavy and don't have pockets. I also peruse JW Hulme's site fairly frequently, as well as Il Bisonte. I would love a solid veg tanned leather tote or satchel at some point. Just not quite sure what.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow - a new Olive Fatique Stud Olivia on the bay! Not my auction. Rare oldie but goodie! Olivia is Hayley with a different shoulder strap and no cross-body strap.



Gorgeous find. If I thought I could pull off the studs I'd be all over it.


----------



## contra mundum

kennedy56 said:


> Yikes. If it feels plasticky or squeaky, it's going straight back to MZW. Of course, this seems likely since it made of...plastic. ; (



I would love to hear your thoughts once you receive your bag if you get the chance!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Gorgeous find. If I thought I could pull off the studs I'd be all over it.




Same.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> What's on your current wish list? I am dreaming of:
> 
> Currant Gloss or Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair
> Jewel Print Sm Metro
> ALL the current mushroom charms - love the Champagne [emoji173]&#65039;



Wish list - 

I'm eying Roxy in Jade - which is weird b/c at first I didn't like it at all. 

Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair. Can't justify in any way. Love. 

Jewel print mushroom. 

Henry in Dawn.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Wish list -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eying Roxy in Jade - which is weird b/c at first I didn't like it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair. Can't justify in any way. Love.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel print mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Dawn.




Love your list! I think Jade Roxy is probably beautiful. Wish I could see in person. My few local boutiques only ordered black.


----------



## mariposa08

I just back from Disneyland and I used the metro backpack all week.  It was perfect-- roomy and light.  It's the first trip we've taken in a long time that I haven't used Hayley at all.


----------



## handbag*girl

I am thinking about getting a Nikki. I can't decide between the large and the small. Does anyone know if the small can fit an iPad. It seems like it is similar in size to a Haley maybe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I am thinking about getting a Nikki. I can't decide between the large and the small. Does anyone know if the small can fit an iPad. It seems like it is similar in size to a Haley maybe.




The small is about the size of a Baby Jane, maybe slightly larger.  It will hold an ipad. I am not sure about a laptop.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I just back from Disneyland and I used the metro backpack all week.  It was perfect-- roomy and light.  It's the first trip we've taken in a long time that I haven't used Hayley at all.




The Metro Backpack is great! I can see being perfect for Disney. Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> I just back from Disneyland and I used the metro backpack all week.  It was perfect-- roomy and light.  It's the first trip we've taken in a long time that I haven't used Hayley at all.




Good to hear it worked well for you! Poor Hayley, though 

I'm contemplating the steel backpack ...


----------



## kennedy56

Wishlist 

Something in Currant Gloss, either Pippa, Mayfair or heck, any of them.

Gold Dust Sequin Lena

Non-MZW is a new line Boyy (Boyybag.com). I like the Electric Blue Bobby.

And finally, if Black Lacquer Sutton doesn't work out then I might splurge on Palermo by ectu (ectuLA.com) for my travel bag.


----------



## Pirula

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Speaking of fuchsia satin ...
> 
> Wanted to share a recent newcomer to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3179110
> View attachment 3179111




I love this!   Congrats!


----------



## contra mundum

There is a comment on today's Insta pic of Roxy in Black that someone has a broken zipper. Wondering if the user just responded to the newest post or if it's a broken zipper on their Roxy already. If Roxy is broken already...


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone seen the new Calvin Klein bags  they look very much like the metro tote . I saw them at Macy's today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Calvin Klein bags  they look very much like the metro tote . I saw them at Macy's today!




Yep, I saw them there too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> There is a comment on today's Insta pic of Roxy in Black that someone has a broken zipper. Wondering if the user just responded to the newest post or if it's a broken zipper on their Roxy already. If Roxy is broken already...




I read that too...it is unclear whether the poster is referring to a Roxy or just another MZ bag...I have never had a zipper even come close to breaking.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I gifted my black Roxy to my niece. She loves it!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I gifted my black Roxy to my niece. She loves it!



Luv, how wonderful! Best aunt ever!!!


----------



## MNBags

contra mundum said:


> Gorgeous find. If I thought I could pull off the studs I'd be all over it.



I can't seem to find it.  Is it gone already?


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Hi, does anyone own the Jade Roxy to post pics?


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I can't seem to find it.  Is it gone already?




Yes I think so...unfortunately.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I've still been using my Camo Sm Metro/Hunter Paige combo and really enjoying it. I also realized Paige fits nicely in a Longchamp Medium Short Handle Le Pliage, and of course in the Large Long Handle version as well. Both sizes have room to spare for other things beyond the Paige. Now I wish I'd started collecting Paige earlier!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I was sightseeing in the city today and I wore my Paige as crossybody (usually have it on my shoulder) Never noticed it before but that thick strap really bothered me today especially around my neck area. Also the bag kept moving forward which really annoyed me. Im not sure if this was bc at times I was walking and moving so fast but I kept thinking of the Roxy crossbody bag the whole time. I really like the sides of Roxy crossbody better which can allow me to add my own skinny leather strap to it if you guys know what I mean..I dont like how Paige's strap in not removable and I dont like that its nylon. I prefer leather


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I was sightseeing in the city today and I wore my Paige as crossybody (usually have it on my shoulder) Never noticed it before but that thick strap really bothered me today especially around my neck area. Also the bag kept moving forward which really annoyed me. Im not sure if this was bc at times I was walking and moving so fast but I kept thinking of the Roxy crossbody bag the whole time. I really like the sides of Roxy crossbody better which can allow me to add my own skinny leather strap to it if you guys know what I mean..I dont like how Paige's strap in not removable and I dont like that its nylon. I prefer leather



What color paige do you have? Years ago I bought a black paige that the strap on it was so hard that it cut into my shoulder. I have since bought others and the strap was much softer and molds to the shape of my shoulders rather than digging in. I would like another black one one day but I have to buy it in person to make sure the strap is softer. Yours will probably break it after a while.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I was sightseeing in the city today and I wore my Paige as crossybody (usually have it on my shoulder) Never noticed it before but that thick strap really bothered me today especially around my neck area. Also the bag kept moving forward which really annoyed me. Im not sure if this was bc at times I was walking and moving so fast but I kept thinking of the Roxy crossbody bag the whole time. I really like the sides of Roxy crossbody better which can allow me to add my own skinny leather strap to it if you guys know what I mean..I dont like how Paige's strap in not removable and I dont like that its nylon. I prefer leather




I get that...I tend to carry Paige as a shoulder bag for this reason. I'm ok with it cross-body as long as I'm wearing a coat with a collar.


----------



## contra mundum

tua said:


> I was sightseeing in the city today and I wore my Paige as crossybody (usually have it on my shoulder) Never noticed it before but that thick strap really bothered me today especially around my neck area. Also the bag kept moving forward which really annoyed me. Im not sure if this was bc at times I was walking and moving so fast but I kept thinking of the Roxy crossbody bag the whole time. I really like the sides of Roxy crossbody better which can allow me to add my own skinny leather strap to it if you guys know what I mean..I dont like how Paige's strap in not removable and I dont like that its nylon. I prefer leather



Woe the strap on the Paige. Lol. I too wish it was leather or at least had a switch out option like Hayley. Also agree about Paige moving around when crossbody and bc I'm short, the strap doesn't quite shorten to the length I prefer for a shoulder bag. Paige in black was my first MZ but I carry it least of all bc of the strap. Seems like when I reach for a black bag I want something dressier and I feel like the nylon strap automatically makes it a more casual bag even with the gold zippers.


----------



## contra mundum

MNBags said:


> I can't seem to find it.  Is it gone already?



Yes. I was watching it even tho I knew it wasn't for me. It went for $259. Sorry. There is an Olive Hayley that has popped up in the meantime... Not my auction. Similar bag and color though.


----------



## dcooney4

How does the Mz Wallace backpack hold it's shape when put down?


----------



## Daquiri

dcooney4 said:


> What color paige do you have? Years ago I bought a black paige that the strap on it was so hard that it cut into my shoulder. I have since bought others and the strap was much softer and molds to the shape of my shoulders rather than digging in. I would like another black one one day but I have to buy it in person to make sure the strap is softer. Yours will probably break it after a while.



So glad you posted this. I have this experience too with the crossbody straps on a couple of my MZ's but not all.  Some of the straps are softer.


----------



## Fleurdelphine

dcooney4 said:


> How does the Mz Wallace backpack hold it's shape when put down?



Which backpack? metro backpack, Marlena, or Cece?


----------



## dcooney4

Metro or Marlena either one?


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Woe the strap on the Paige. Lol. I too wish it was leather or at least had a switch out option like Hayley. Also agree about Paige moving around when crossbody and bc I'm short, the strap doesn't quite shorten to the length I prefer for a shoulder bag. Paige in black was my first MZ but I carry it least of all bc of the strap. Seems like when I reach for a black bag I want something dressier and I feel like the nylon strap automatically makes it a more casual bag even with the gold zippers.




Agree with all of this! I love what they did with the Bailey and wish they would take this strap approach with Paige.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Metro or Marlena either one?




I have a Metro Backpack and sold my Marlena. They both stand up if full, but are floppy if not full. The Marlena also can tip over, so I had to lay it down. That annoyed me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with all of this! I love what they did with the Bailey and wish they would take this strap approach with Paige.


yes I love the Bailey but its a lil too small for my needs(more like a whole lot small lol)


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a Metro Backpack and sold my Marlena. They both stand up if full, but are floppy if not full. The Marlena also can tip over, so I had to lay it down. That annoyed me.



Thank you ! That would drive me batty.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I gifted my black Roxy to my niece. She loves it!



Lucky niece! Very generous of you.
:urock:


----------



## kennedy56

Oddly, they included a nylon cross-body with the Mineral Leather Roxy. So I have this nice all leather, kinda dressy bag with that super casual strap option. I don't understand...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> Oddly, they included a nylon cross-body with the Mineral Leather Roxy. So I have this nice all leather, kinda dressy bag with that super casual strap option. I don't understand...


lol yea thats kinda odd..hopefully an all leather strap doesn't look that bad not sure what the mineral leather looks like


----------



## kennedy56

tua said:


> lol yea thats kinda odd..hopefully an all leather strap doesn't look that bad not sure what the mineral leather looks like



I posted a photo of Mineral Leather Roxy a few days ago if you are curious what mineral leather looks like.


----------



## kennedy56

contra mundum said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts once you receive your bag if you get the chance!



Black Lacquer Sutton arrived today. I...love...it.


----------



## dcooney4

kennedy56 said:


> Black Lacquer Sutton arrived today. I...love...it.



Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## contra mundum

kennedy56 said:


> Black Lacquer Sutton arrived today. I...love...it.



Sweet! V happy for you. I definitely see a black lacquer SM in my future. Thanks for reporting back and enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Black Lacquer Sutton arrived today. I...love...it.




Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> yes I love the Bailey but its a lil too small for my needs(more like a whole lot small lol)




Yeah, same here. Super cute but not useful for me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> Black Lacquer Sutton arrived today. I...love...it.


Yay and congrats!! its the best feeling when you open up the package and like what you see


----------



## kennedy56

Daquiri said:


> I have a small metro in black lacquer. As far as I'm concerned there are no drawbacks to owning this bag, especially if it is a silhouette that you already like. It's gorgeous IRL, looks expensive and water & snow just roll off. One of my favorite MZW.



Daquiri, I agree. Black Lacquer Sutton is definitely one of my favorites too. It is delicious.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with all of this! I love what they did with the Bailey and wish they would take this strap approach with Paige.



Definitely. I actually thought about a Bailey but assuming the measurements on the MZW site are correct - haha - it seems to be a tad bit smaller than Paige so I think the size would be a source of frustration even though it's super cute and I love the straps.


----------



## plumaplomb

tua said:


> I was sightseeing in the city today and I wore my Paige as crossybody (usually have it on my shoulder) Never noticed it before but that thick strap really bothered me today especially around my neck area. Also the bag kept moving forward which really annoyed me. Im not sure if this was bc at times I was walking and moving so fast but I kept thinking of the Roxy crossbody bag the whole time. I really like the sides of Roxy crossbody better which can allow me to add my own skinny leather strap to it if you guys know what I mean..I dont like how Paige's strap in not removable and I dont like that its nylon. I prefer leather




This is why I sold my mia.  I still have my lizzy but my mom took it... If she ever gives it back, I'm selling that one too.  Is Bianca crossbody strap the same nylon?  

Whoever posted about the Marlena tipping over.... I think that may take Marlena off my wish list... Thanks for posting!  

Now.  Can anyone talk me off the ledge for mushrooms?  I can't fathom spending $55 on a charm but they just look so fun on other people's bags!  

And does anyone know when the holiday collection comes out?  I love the leather Bailey and small metro... If they made a leather medium sutton I would totally pull the trigger right then and there.


----------



## Reba

If anyone really wanted a Marlena backpack that didn't do the tipping over thing, I bet Graphite Lustre doesn't do that. Basing that on experience with similar Gunmetal Twill fabric. Much more structure and does not puddle. Just something to consider....


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Black Lacquer Sutton arrived today. I...love...it.




Glad you love. Would love to have the Small Sutton in the Black Lacquer. Must not. To the point of sell something first...[emoji37]


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Oddly, they included a nylon cross-body with the Mineral Leather Roxy. So I have this nice all leather, kinda dressy bag with that super casual strap option. I don't understand...




Maybe the strap is only utilitarian. If you are needing to schlep through streets/airports carrying other bags and need to resort to crossbody?  A thin crossbody is painful especially if bag is heavy. If a nicer strap was included, I guess it could have been a pretty leather shoulder carry. Maybe they need to do the 3-style carry options on most bags?


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Woe the strap on the Paige. Lol. I too wish it was leather or at least had a switch out option like Hayley. Also agree about Paige moving around when crossbody and bc I'm short, the strap doesn't quite shorten to the length I prefer for a shoulder bag. Paige in black was my first MZ but I carry it least of all bc of the strap. Seems like when I reach for a black bag I want something dressier and I feel like the nylon strap automatically makes it a more casual bag even with the gold zippers.




I like my Paige and Lizzy bags, but have always bought them in "casual" colors. Ha ha. I thought that was my wacky thinking. The Black with gold zips always felt dressy color in casual bag to me too. Although, if I had a casual black winter jacket with gold zips..I am sure I would change my mind. The crossbody straps on these bags are casual, even when shoulder carried. 80% of the time, that works for me. But, I definitely don't like that look with a dressier outfit. I like Paige and Lizzy just the way they are, but see how the strap limits their wear.


----------



## Daquiri

kennedy56 said:


> Daquiri, I agree. Black Lacquer Sutton is definitely one of my favorites too. It is delicious.



Glad you like you new Black Lacquer Sutton.  That's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

kennedy56 said:


> Daquiri, I agree. Black Lacquer Sutton is definitely one of my favorites too. It is delicious.



Yay, congrats!


----------



## Daquiri

I actually prefer the nylon straps that MZ uses. I think they lend a downtown vibe to the bags. I can deal with leather straps on smaller crossbody bags but on larger ones I always feel leather straps dig in to my shoulder more. 

I really like the nylon strap on Paige but would be just as happy if they were to make it removable.


----------



## Daquiri

So, I was at the MZW store for a holiday preview yesterday. Most everything at the store is on the website but there were a few adorable little bags out for display. The Bailey in leather, the Janie in leather and a small leather bucket crossbody (I think). There were some pouches, long leather key fobs, a gorgeous gold wallet. Got one of the new charms and drooled over some of the new bags especially the graphite luster Hayley with the diamond charm. 

I really like the new Roxy bags especially in Jade. The crossbody to me is about the size of Lizzy. Also the new Cece backpack is a nice large size. All of the special finishes, Graphite and Cameo Luster, Currant Gloss, Goldust Sequins bags are beautiful (depending on your style). I think that Pippa in Currant Gloss and Goldust Sequins can really be dressed up.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Hi, does anyone own the Jade Roxy to post pics?




Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying. 

First is no flash, second is with flash.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying.
> 
> First is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3185687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185688


Very pretty bag.  I really love the color.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying.
> 
> First is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3185687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185688



I really want to order this one.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying.
> 
> First is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3185687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185688


looks so pretty but I thought you passed on Roxy


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> looks so pretty but I thought you passed on Roxy




I didn't like the black, especially due to the interior. I wanted to see this one to see if color and hardware makes a difference.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I didn't like the black, especially due to the interior. I wanted to see this one to see if color and hardware makes a difference.




Is color as pretty as Jade?


----------



## MNBags

contra mundum said:


> Yes. I was watching it even tho I knew it wasn't for me. It went for $259. Sorry. There is an Olive Hayley that has popped up in the meantime... Not my auction. Similar bag and color though.


There were a few earlier this summer/fall, that didn't seem to move, but I couldn't seem to pull the trigger then.  Of course, once I decide I want one, I can't seem to find one!


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Thank you for the pics of Jade Roxy!!  What are your first impressions?  I might order that one.


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Thanks for the pics!!  What are your first impressions?  I might order this one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Is color as pretty as Jade?




IMO, it's not as pretty as Teal. Still pretty, though! Not as color saturated as Teal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Thank you for the pics of Jade Roxy!!  What are your first impressions?  I might order that one.




I did a review of the black Roxy a few pages back in case you want to check it out. I like the extra pockets on the outside, and I like it much better with this color combined with the gold hardware. The interior is also Jade, which is much better than black for me. I haven't put anything in this one yet to see if the top lining of the bag bothers me like it did with the black. I will do that on Sat and report back.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying.
> 
> First is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3185687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185688



Oooh thanks for posting! But hm. Idk how to feel about what I'm seeing. So wanted to love. Glad your pic includes camo SM as I also have one and it's a great reference in terms of color trueness. The metro in the pic looks just like the metro that's sitting on my dining room floor. Which makes me wonder if I would be disappointed in the Jade. Was expecting it to be more striking ... and to borrow your description - saturated. Does it change a lot in daylight?


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Torn between the roxy and hayley. Really like all the pockets on the roxy though!  Look forward to your review after you pack it on Sat!  : )


----------



## missmoimoi

LuvAllBags said:


> Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying.
> 
> First is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3185687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185688



If you don't mind me asking - how come?  Is it the colour?  Is it the design?  Sleeker version of Jane, right?

I haven't seen the new Roxy bags in person yet - you can always wait for next season's colours if that's the issue?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> IMO, it's not as pretty as Teal. Still pretty, though! Not as color saturated as Teal.




Thank you LuvAll..you not only answered my ?, you translated my ?  Yes, I have migraine-brain, and meant to ask, is it as pretty as Teal...but asked is Jade as pretty as Jade [emoji37].     ....it looks pretty in the pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Oooh thanks for posting! But hm. Idk how to feel about what I'm seeing. So wanted to love. Glad your pic includes camo SM as I also have one and it's a great reference in terms of color trueness. The metro in the pic looks just like the metro that's sitting on my dining room floor. Which makes me wonder if I would be disappointed in the Jade. Was expecting it to be more striking ... and to borrow your description - saturated. Does it change a lot in daylight?




Nope - the no flash photo is probably most accurate. It is missing something the teal color had, and I think it's the difference between the blue and green undertones. Teal was more blue, and this one is more green. The teal with gold just popped, IMO. This is very pretty, but not a  "wow" pop of color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> If you don't mind me asking - how come?  Is it the colour?  Is it the design?  Sleeker version of Jane, right?
> 
> I haven't seen the new Roxy bags in person yet - you can always wait for next season's colours if that's the issue?




The style is fine as long as the lining doesn't sag on top like with the black one. Unsure on color. I don't have anything even close to this color in my bag collection, which is nice. Was hoping it would be richer or more saturated. It's pretty but not amazing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Torn between the roxy and hayley. Really like all the pockets on the roxy though!  Look forward to your review after you pack it on Sat!  : )




Roxy is much larger than Hayley too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you LuvAll..you not only answered my ?, you translated my ?  Yes, I have migraine-brain, and meant to ask, is it as pretty as Teal...but asked is Jade as pretty as Jade [emoji37].     ....it looks pretty in the pics!




Hope you are feeling better today! Jade is definitely pretty. I like the gold hw.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Wish list -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eying Roxy in Jade - which is weird b/c at first I didn't like it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair. Can't justify in any way. Love.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel print mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Dawn.




Meant to comment on your list the other day...  Re: Jewel Print Mushroom   it is so good. Black Moto Lizzy was almost going up for sale...I just never really used it. If I wanted basic I used my Gunmetal. Then I added this tassel, it adds just enough to make it interesting and still goes with everything. Have been using this bag way too much. Usually switch it up often..but, have been being lazy with this combo.


----------



## Oceansbythesea

LuvAllBags said:


> Roxy is much larger than Hayley too.



Did you find the black roxy to be heavy with all of your things in it?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Jade Roxy. Have not unwrapped yet. Not sure whether it's staying.
> 
> First is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3185687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185688



Curious to hear if the colour makes enough of a difference for you. Here's a question (once you've had a chance to give J-Rox a whirl). Given the choice between a Jade Roxy and Jade Jane, which would you choose?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Meant to comment on your list the other day...  Re: Jewel Print Mushroom   it is so good. Black Moto Lizzy was almost going up for sale...I just never really used it. If I wanted basic I used my Gunmetal. Then I added this tassel, it adds just enough to make it interesting and still goes with everything. Have been using this bag way too much. Usually switch it up often..but, have been being lazy with this combo.



Saw your pic in the other thread. It does look fantastic! I put the fireworks charm on my black Mia, and that has a similar effect. Brightens it up without limiting what it can be worn with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Did you find the black roxy to be heavy with all of your things in it?




Not heavy at all. Feels pretty comparable to Jane weight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Meant to comment on your list the other day...  Re: Jewel Print Mushroom   it is so good. Black Moto Lizzy was almost going up for sale...I just never really used it. If I wanted basic I used my Gunmetal. Then I added this tassel, it adds just enough to make it interesting and still goes with everything. Have been using this bag way too much. Usually switch it up often..but, have been being lazy with this combo.







NamkhaDrolma said:


> Saw your pic in the other thread. It does look fantastic! I put the fireworks charm on my black Mia, and that has a similar effect. Brightens it up without limiting what it can be worn with.




I like the multi-color charm on black bag idea! I adore my black Jane but sometimes it needs something more. I have also been eyeing the champagne mushroom. I love the metallic leather.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Saw your pic in the other thread. It does look fantastic! I put the fireworks charm on my black Mia, and that has a similar effect. Brightens it up without limiting what it can be worn with.




Oohh..would love to see it!  I remember that one... Mia has the length to carry that charm too...


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Curious to hear if the colour makes enough of a difference for you. Here's a question (once you've had a chance to give J-Rox a whirl). Given the choice between a Jade Roxy and Jade Jane, which would you choose?




Great question! I just figured out what's really bothering me about Roxy: I think it's sporty-looking. My style is classic/tailored and not at all sporty.  I might feel differently if I saw this bag in a dark color with gold hw, but I think that's what's off for me. All of my other bags typically feature the pleats and are dark colors so I can dress them up for work. Only exception is probably my Camo Metro. I do't do sporty well...never have. 

I am leaning heavily toward returning it. I have my eye on a few things that may show up in the Black Friday Sale, and I also usually end up with something(s) awesome during Advent. 

I do think I will go for a teal bag if they magically reappear during the sale. I can't stop thinking about the color. It might be one of the prettiest they've ever done, IMO.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Great question! I just figured out what's really bothering me about Roxy: I think it's sporty-looking. My style is classic/tailored and not at all sporty.  I might feel differently if I saw this bag in a dark color with gold hw, but I think that's what's off for me. All of my other bags typically feature the pleats and are dark colors so I can dress them up for work. Only exception is probably my Camo Metro. I do't do sporty well...never have.
> 
> I am leaning heavily toward returning it. I have my eye on a few things that may show up in the Black Friday Sale, and I also usually end up with something(s) awesome during Advent.
> 
> I do think I will go for a teal bag if they magically reappear during the sale. I can't stop thinking about the color. It might be one of the prettiest they've ever done, IMO.




That is so great that you realized what it was!  You are right!  I have read you saying many times that you are a "satchel girl."  Jane has that refined satchel look...Roxy is more work-horse everything bag. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but if your look is more refined then it just wasn't you. 

I have to say...you have me intrigued on that Teal color. Why did they make so few styles in such a pretty fabric?!


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> I like the multi-color charm on black bag idea! I adore my black Jane but sometimes it needs something more. I have also been eyeing the champagne mushroom. I love the metallic leather.




I want that mushroom too!  But I worry it's too big for my smutton.  Also it probably doesn't go with silver hardware, which I prefer...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oohh..would love to see it!  I remember that one... Mia has the length to carry that charm too...




I bought the jewel print mushroom too and I'm loving it.  It goes with so many of my bags.  Using it today on currant Kate.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I bought the jewel print mushroom too and I'm loving it.  It goes with so many of my bags.  Using it today on currant Kate.




Looks great!  Was glad to hear you had a great trip to Disney too. Enjoy your little ones...I miss mine...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I bought the jewel print mushroom too and I'm loving it.  It goes with so many of my bags.  Using it today on currant Kate.




Pretty!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That is so great that you realized what it was!  You are right!  I have read you saying many times that you are a "satchel girl."  Jane has that refined satchel look...Roxy is more work-horse everything bag. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but if your look is more refined then it just wasn't you.
> 
> I have to say...you have me intrigued on that Teal color. Why did they make so few styles in such a pretty fabric?!




I know...they only made those three styles...too bad.


----------



## plumaplomb

Hi everyone.  So everything on the MZW website is 30% off using APOL30.  Have fun, ladies!!  and let me know what you order!


----------



## Reba

plumaplomb said:


> Hi everyone.  So everything on the MZW website is 30% off using APOL30.  Have fun, ladies!!  and let me know what you order!




Thank you...just went to site.  Am I ill?  Kinda maybe want a Black Lacquer Smutton..but...I don't know...   Wow. I must be sick [emoji40]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you plumaplomb (btw how did you even know about the discount)
I just purchased the Roxy Crossbody..was kinda scared to get the Roxy bag too wasnt sure if I would like it


----------



## kennedy56

plumaplomb said:


> Hi everyone.  So everything on the MZW website is 30% off using APOL30.  Have fun, ladies!!  and let me know what you order!



Thank you so much! I just bought everything on my wishlist for 30% off. Current Gloss Pippa and Gold Dust Sequin Lena. I'm  done for the year but I'm doing the happy dance!


----------



## kennedy56

Daquiri said:


> I actually prefer the nylon straps that MZ uses. I think they lend a downtown vibe to the bags. I can deal with leather straps on smaller crossbody bags but on larger ones I always feel leat9her straps dig in to my shoulder more.
> 
> I really like the nylon strap on Paige but would be just as happy if they were to make it removable.



I love your idea that the nylon straps add a downtown vibe to a bag. I'm going to go back through my collection and find all the nylon straps that I stored away and give them a second chance. Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

The code HOTR30 also works right now. A few Instagram bloggers have a promo going. I got my Currant Gloss Mini Mayfair! Jade Roxy is going back today...I give up on Roxy unless it comes out in a color that adds some dressy appeal.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> The code HOTR30 also works right now. A few Instagram bloggers have a promo going. I got my Currant Gloss Mini Mayfair! Jade Roxy is going back today...I give up on Roxy unless it comes out in a color that adds some dressy appeal.



Wow thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bensmom243

LuvAllBags said:


> The code HOTR30 also works right now. A few Instagram bloggers have a promo going. I got my Currant Gloss Mini Mayfair! Jade Roxy is going back today...I give up on Roxy unless it comes out in a color that adds some dressy appeal.




Yippee! Was on the fence about a medium metro tote but took the plunge. I think it will be a good tennis bag as well as a nice overnight bag.


----------



## BethL

When the first call sale goes up, wonder if the bags are more than 30% off? I am so broke right now. I may just try to buy a bag charm; what goes well with Clove do you think?


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Thank you for the discount codes!  I ordered the jade roxy.  Hope that wasn't a bad decision from some of the reviews on here : (.   How long is the sale going on, does anyone know?


----------



## makn808

BethL said:


> When the first call sale goes up, wonder if the bags are more than 30% off? I am so broke right now. I may just try to buy a bag charm; what goes well with Clove do you think?



How about the champagne mushrooms? Those look like a great neutral pop to lots of colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

First Call is usually 30% - 40%, I believe. Sometimes it is different for different styles.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> When the first call sale goes up, wonder if the bags are more than 30% off? I am so broke right now. I may just try to buy a bag charm; what goes well with Clove do you think?




I have a Clove...not sure about charm...if you like sparkle maybe the diamond shaped gold tone one?  Not sure about the Champagne. The Jewel is a no. IMO, I have and I don't like them together.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Thank you...just went to site.  Am I ill?  Kinda maybe want a Black Lacquer Smutton..but...I don't know...   Wow. I must be sick [emoji40]




Don't think you're nuts at all. It looks so cute in that color with that shine. Totally different look. Very polished.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Thank you for the discount codes!  I ordered the jade roxy.  Hope that wasn't a bad decision from some of the reviews on here : (.   How long is the sale going on, does anyone know?




I am guessing the promo codes last the weekend, but it's unclear. Since it's not really a sale, they can deactivate the codes anytime.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you...just went to site.  Am I ill?  Kinda maybe want a Black Lacquer Smutton..but...I don't know...   Wow. I must be sick [emoji40]




I love the BL Smutton! Adorable.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Don't think you're nuts at all. It looks so cute in that color with that shine. Totally different look. Very polished.




I am not jumping at anything. I think I will wait. See what, if anything, Advent brings. I have bought a few things over 2015...I will survive on the sidelines of this sale...I guess


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the BL Smutton! Adorable.




Evil enabler...[emoji6]


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> I am not jumping at anything. I think I will wait. See what, if anything, Advent brings. I have bought a few things over 2015...I will survive on the sidelines of this sale...I guess




Are you sure???


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Evil enabler...




[emoji56] Lol!


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Are you sure???




Two...evil enablers....[emoji83]


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Does anyone know if they will bring the Frankie back?  Or where you could buy one online?  That one just seems perfect with all of the pockets  : ).


----------



## Reba

Not that I am considering a cave to this promo code..[emoji57]...but, has anyone seen the Jewel Print in person. "Just looking" at that Smutton ...


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Thank you...just went to site.  Am I ill?  Kinda maybe want a Black Lacquer Smutton..but...I don't know...   Wow. I must be sick [emoji40]



Black Lacquer is a great choice. It's so chic and looks more expensive than it is.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Black Lacquer is a great choice. It's so chic and looks more expensive than it is.




Not plasticky?


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Not plasticky?



So Reba, it IS coated in plastic. But it is not stiff or squeaky if that's what you mean. It's one of my favorite MZW bags. Delicious is the word that keeps coming to mind.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> So Reba, it IS coated in plastic. But it is not stiff or squeaky if that's what you mean. It's one of my favorite MZW bags. Delicious is the word that keeps coming to mind.




You are very helpful in answering my question.. And, in helping the other evil enablers here trying to tempt me into spending while I am trying to be [emoji72]-ic


----------



## Reba

Would be quite a useful bag in bad weather...Boston did have that record-breaking Winter last year.....let the justifications begin....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Would be quite a useful bag in bad weather...Boston did have that record-breaking Winter last year.....let the justifications begin....




Ha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Uuuhhh...so I have to reverse one of my comments. Jade is much prettier in the natural light. There is depth of color for sure.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...so I have to reverse one of my comments. Jade is much prettier in the natural light. There is depth of color for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187618
> View attachment 3187619




I really love this.  I know they streamlined Roxy some, but I love the features they gave her.  Outside drink pockets,  horizontal pocket on the front,  nice long flat straps.  I love the color.  Are you keeping or sending back?


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...so I have to reverse one of my comments. Jade is much prettier in the natural light. There is depth of color for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187618
> View attachment 3187619



If I didn't have a bag in almost the exact same color, I'd definitely give roxy a try. Your pics show off the color so well. A *tiny* voice in my head says my teal bag is super casual and schlumpy, whereas roxy has more structure, therefore making it totally different and justifiable to get. Sigh. Maybe if it hits advent at an absurdly low price, though I doubt it will.


----------



## dmc60

neither promo codes are working, unless there is some operator error....


----------



## plumaplomb

Yeah the codes are dead.  Good thing, because I was about to place another order!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I really love this.  I know they streamlined Roxy some, but I love the features they gave her.  Outside drink pockets,  horizontal pocket on the front,  nice long flat straps.  I love the color.  Are you keeping or sending back?




Still haven't decided.  I was set to pack it up today and then put it down again. Sportiness issue aside, I travel frequently for work right now and the extra pockets combined with the light weight make it really, really handy. I may keep it for that reason. I'll decide in the next day or two.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> If I didn't have a bag in almost the exact same color, I'd definitely give roxy a try. Your pics show off the color so well. A *tiny* voice in my head says my teal bag is super casual and schlumpy, whereas roxy has more structure, therefore making it totally different and justifiable to get. Sigh. Maybe if it hits advent at an absurdly low price, though I doubt it will.




It might...they do tend to do some of that one day surprise pricing on specific colors during Advent.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Yeah the codes are dead.  Good thing, because I was about to place another order!!




Oh good. Less temptation!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> It might...they do tend to do some of that one day surprise pricing on specific colors during Advent.



Fingers crossed!!! I love advent...the excitement of seeing the day's special at 9pm pst every night before Xmas is quite thrilling!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh good. Less temptation!




Just got home from triple whammy birthday party...twin niece-nephew and their older sister...that was my purse [emoji383] today!  I too am glad the codes are dead. I will hope for MZ to wow us with some Advent specials. [emoji319]


----------



## missemily

Does anyone have any review/opinions on the Chelsea and Sienna? I've been looking at three twice for quite awhile and live no where near anywhere that sells them :/ any info and opinions would be helpful! Worried about the rolled handles hurting my shoulder


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Does anyone have any review/opinions on the Chelsea and Sienna? I've been looking at three twice for quite awhile and live no where near anywhere that sells them :/ any info and opinions would be helpful! Worried about the rolled handles hurting my shoulder




Hi,

I do not own one but tried Sienna on in the boutique. I think it's all about the style of bags you prefer. They are true hobos, so no structure. If you like that style, they may work well. I did not have concern about the shoulder strap, as there are three options. I like the rolled straps, though. Someone who owns one of these, please weigh in. I also think some folks weighed in a few months ago when they came out if you go back to the June/July posts.


----------



## contra mundum

I am aggravated by the fact that the stitching on my brand new Hayley in Blackberry has come loose around the inside zipper pocket. I've had this bag for maybe three weeks. And I didn't carry it at all the first week I had it b/c I was too busy to switch bags. It's sold out so exchanging wouldn't be an option even if MZW didn't already have one of the most craptastic return policies ever. Sorry about the rage you guys but really... nearly $400 for a bag that hasn't held up to the most basic wear and daily use and a 10 day return policy. I know they offer repair on their bags but the reported turn around time is months and who wants to be without their bag that long? I will likely look into a local cobbler even though it will cost money I really shouldn't have to pay. Congrats to all who took advantage of the 30% off code but ugh... this has somewhat soured me on them for the moment. I will definitely think twice about purchasing directly off the website again - which is a bummer b/c so much of their stuff is only available there.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...so I have to reverse one of my comments. Jade is much prettier in the natural light. There is depth of color for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187618
> View attachment 3187619



Oooh it is really pretty. Good thing the codes are dead and that I am ragey at them right now or I'd be in trouble.


----------



## auri

LuvAllBags said:


> Uuuhhh...so I have to reverse one of my comments. Jade is much prettier in the natural light. There is depth of color for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187618
> View attachment 3187619



The color is so pretty. I ordered Jade Roxy with that coupon code, haven't received it yet and now I'm second guessing too. I think maybe it's because there is no leather trim on the top of the bag at the zipper lining.  I think most of their bags have more trim. Is that what you meant when you said the top was slouchy? I thought I liked slouchy but maybe not. I've never done a return with mz wallace directly so I'm hoping this works out. It's too bad I can't resist a sale.


----------



## Daquiri

contra mundum said:


> I am aggravated by the fact that the stitching on my brand new Hayley in Blackberry has come loose around the inside zipper pocket. I've had this bag for maybe three weeks. And I didn't carry it at all the first week I had it b/c I was too busy to switch bags. It's sold out so exchanging wouldn't be an option even if MZW didn't already have one of the most craptastic return policies ever. Sorry about the rage you guys but really... nearly $400 for a bag that hasn't held up to the most basic wear and daily use and a 10 day return policy. I know they offer repair on their bags but the reported turn around time is months and who wants to be without their bag that long? I will likely look into a local cobbler even though it will cost money I really shouldn't have to pay. Congrats to all who took advantage of the 30% off code but ugh... this has somewhat soured me on them for the moment. I will definitely think twice about purchasing directly off the website again - which is a bummer b/c so much of their stuff is only available there.



That stinks about the loose stitching. You are absolutely right to expect MZ bags to stand up to lots of wear and tear. I know the older ones wore like iron. I exchanged a Coco Tote that I bought at Bloomies due to a loose stich on the handle. On my Astor, the edges of the handles are peeling. I think that can be repaired and I know that is a more common occurrence with bags these days but it shouldn't happen. I have a few older bags (Coach, Dooney and Bourke, Banana Republic) that don't have these issues and I really wore those a lot. Let's just say that it gives me pause with MZW and I LOVE the bags and have a pretty extensive wishlist.


----------



## BethL

The codes expired before I could order the bag charm, but thanks for the suggestions! Not to be "anti" MZW, but what other brands do you like that are maybe a bit less expensive? Especially since there seems to be some issues with their quality and CS lack of response to it....


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I am aggravated by the fact that the stitching on my brand new Hayley in Blackberry has come loose around the inside zipper pocket. I've had this bag for maybe three weeks. And I didn't carry it at all the first week I had it b/c I was too busy to switch bags. It's sold out so exchanging wouldn't be an option even if MZW didn't already have one of the most craptastic return policies ever. Sorry about the rage you guys but really... nearly $400 for a bag that hasn't held up to the most basic wear and daily use and a 10 day return policy. I know they offer repair on their bags but the reported turn around time is months and who wants to be without their bag that long? I will likely look into a local cobbler even though it will cost money I really shouldn't have to pay. Congrats to all who took advantage of the 30% off code but ugh... this has somewhat soured me on them for the moment. I will definitely think twice about purchasing directly off the website again - which is a bummer b/c so much of their stuff is only available there.




This should not be happening. They do have terrible CS but some have had luck when trying to get problems like this made right. You might consider contacting them and see what they say.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I bought the black tote (can't think of the name of it at the moment) during the Halloween sale and when I got it, there were so many indentations and scratches on the bottom of it that I immediately packed it up and sent it back on it's merry way. I couldn't believe they'd ship it out looking like that. Unreal.


----------



## contra mundum

Coach Lover Too said:


> I bought the black tote (can't think of the name of it at the moment) during the Halloween sale and when I got it, there were so many indentations and scratches on the bottom of it that I immediately packed it up and sent it back on it's merry way. I couldn't believe they'd ship it out looking like that. Unreal.



Sorry to hear this. I was kind of hoping my experience was a one off but after browsing the site a little this afternoon I am starting to question their overall quality control. Look at the model picture for tote in the link. Her sweater is so wrinkled it looks like they just pulled it out of the box, the bag itself is caught on it and that's the pic they post on their website? Yikes. What is going on at MZW? http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2111129-0000/jade-bedford-chelsea-tote


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> That stinks about the loose stitching. You are absolutely right to expect MZ bags to stand up to lots of wear and tear. I know the older ones wore like iron. I exchanged a Coco Tote that I bought at Bloomies due to a loose stich on the handle. On my Astor, the edges of the handles are peeling. I think that can be repaired and I know that is a more common occurrence with bags these days but it shouldn't happen. I have a few older bags (Coach, Dooney and Bourke, Banana Republic) that don't have these issues and I really wore those a lot. Let's just say that it gives me pause with MZW and I LOVE the bags and have a pretty extensive wishlist.




Yeah...my very first MZs (navy Jane, plum Frankie) still look practically new. No sealant cracks, no issues with seams, etc.


----------



## makn808

Contra, I agree with Luv...consider contacting mzw directly about your Hayley. Definitely should not see loose stitching so early into ownership! I have an old clover Paige that has been used heavily and my stitches, seams and sealant edges are all very intact. I hope they can help you in a timely manner!


----------



## auri

contra mundum said:


> Sorry to hear this. I was kind of hoping my experience was a one off but after browsing the site a little this afternoon I am starting to question their overall quality control. Look at the model picture for tote in the link. Her sweater is so wrinkled it looks like they just pulled it out of the box, the bag itself is caught on it and that's the pic they post on their website? Yikes. What is going on at MZW? http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2111129-0000/jade-bedford-chelsea-tote



I never noticed that. It's horrible. Too many cutting corners.


----------



## kennedy56

contra mundum said:


> I am aggravated by the fact that the stitching on my brand new Hayley in Blackberry has come loose around the inside zipper pocket. I've had this bag for maybe three weeks. And I didn't carry it at all the first week I had it b/c I was too busy to switch bags. It's sold out so exchanging wouldn't be an option even if MZW didn't already have one of the most craptastic return policies ever. Sorry about the rage you guys but really... nearly $400 for a bag that hasn't held up to the most basic wear and daily use and a 10 day return policy. I know they offer repair on their bags but the reported turn around time is months and who wants to be without their bag that long? I will likely look into a local cobbler even though it will cost money I really shouldn't have to pay. Congrats to all who took advantage of the 30% off code but ugh... this has somewhat soured me on them for the moment. I will definitely think twice about purchasing directly off the website again - which is a bummer b/c so much of their stuff is only available there.



I have had good luck with MZW CS. For example, once my phone operating system pulled a totally different list of sale items than my computer...really. They ended up honoring the price I had on my phone. It's worth a try.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I have had good luck with MZW CS. For example, once my phone operating system pulled a totally different list of sale items than my computer...really. They ended up honoring the price I had on my phone. It's worth a try.




I've never had a bad experience with their CS either. Fortunately I've also received good bags. I've actually had more trouble with Nordies than with MZW, which is surprising.


----------



## LuvAllBags

auri said:


> The color is so pretty. I ordered Jade Roxy with that coupon code, haven't received it yet and now I'm second guessing too. I think maybe it's because there is no leather trim on the top of the bag at the zipper lining.  I think most of their bags have more trim. Is that what you meant when you said the top was slouchy? I thought I liked slouchy but maybe not. I've never done a return with mz wallace directly so I'm hoping this works out. It's too bad I can't resist a sale.




On the black version, the lining sagged down at the top, blocking my view into the bag. Since it was a black hole in there to begin with, it drove me batty. It was a deal breaker.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Still haven't decided.  I was set to pack it up today and then put it down again. Sportiness issue aside, I travel frequently for work right now and the extra pockets combined with the light weight make it really, really handy. I may keep it for that reason. I'll decide in the next day or two.




I think I'll wait to receive my Currant Gloss Sm Mayfair. One of them has to go back; we'll see which one. Roxy is more practical, but I may love that Currant Gloss. I don't have anything that coated material. Great for bad weather!


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I've never had a bad experience with their CS either. Fortunately I've also received good bags. I've actually had more trouble with Nordies than with MZW, which is surprising.



Well that's sad. Nordies is supposed have one of the most lenient return policies in the industry and if they started scrutinizing too closely I would stop being a customer. Kinda like Trader Joes. We tried two frozen items that we hated, kept the packaging, no receipt, and they reimbursed us. Because that's their policy. Now we're talking $7 and not $400 but still. I respect them for honor8ng their policy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Well that's sad. Nordies is supposed have one of the most lenient return policies in the industry and if they started scrutinizing too closely I would stop being a customer. Kinda like Trader Joes. We tried two frozen items that we hated, kept the packaging, no receipt, and they reimbursed us. Because that's their policy. Now we're talking $7 and not $400 but still. I respect them for honor8ng their policy.




I should clarify: Nordies has never given me a hard time about returns. Just wasted my time by sending me several clearly damaged items. They've always taken them back. I have been disappointed by their lack of caring about putting an obviously damaged item in a box and sending it in the first place. I have had this problem both with items shipped from stores and warehouse.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I should clarify: Nordies has never given me a hard time about returns. Just wasted my time by sending me several clearly damaged items. They've always taken them back. I have been disappointed by their lack of caring about putting an obviously damaged item in a box and sending it in the first place. I have had this problem both with items shipped from stores and warehouse.



Hahaha...oh ok. Rant over.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I should clarify: Nordies has never given me a hard time about returns. Just wasted my time by sending me several clearly damaged items. They've always taken them back. I have been disappointed by their lack of caring about putting an obviously damaged item in a box and sending it in the first place. I have had this problem both with items shipped from stores and warehouse.




I agree on this. Nordies items, especially from store locations, cannot be trusted to be in good condition. But, they always accept and stand by their return policy. I feel much more comfortable ordering from them than from MZW. My recent Kara from a far away Nordies store...I was sure I would be returning...but,  I was pleasantly surprised and it was perfect. I would rather deal with them...at least they accept the consequences at the end of the deal...MZW..not so much


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree on this. Nordies items, especially from store locations, cannot be trusted to be in good condition. But, they always accept and stand by their return policy. I feel much more comfortable ordering from them than from MZW. My recent Kara from a far away Nordies store...I was sure I would be returning...but,  I was pleasantly surprised and it was perfect. I would rather deal with them...at least they accept the consequences at the end of the deal...MZW..not so much




I am still excited for you about that Kara.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am still excited for you about that Kara.




You are a good MZW cohort...it was a good one for me. Perfect condition, even though a year after initial release..., and perfect size for me. I appreciate getting it especially after hesitating a few times and letting it slip away.   Nordies is on my good side.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

contra mundum said:


> Sorry to hear this. I was kind of hoping my experience was a one off but after browsing the site a little this afternoon I am starting to question their overall quality control. Look at the model picture for tote in the link. Her sweater is so wrinkled it looks like they just pulled it out of the box, the bag itself is caught on it and that's the pic they post on their website? Yikes. What is going on at MZW? http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2111129-0000/jade-bedford-chelsea-tote



Good grief! I hadn't noticed that!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> I think I'll wait to receive my Currant Gloss Sm Mayfair. One of them has to go back; we'll see which one. Roxy is more practical, but I may love that Currant Gloss. I don't have anything that coated material. Great for bad weather!



Saw the Currant Gloss bags at the store the other day. They are gorgeous.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Oohh..would love to see it!  I remember that one... Mia has the length to carry that charm too...




Posted a pic for ya in the other thread, Reba!


----------



## plumaplomb

Does anyone own a Bianca?  Do you use it as a hobo?  I keep trying it at Nordstrom but it looks flat as a board on my shoulder.  But it is so pretty and I can't stop thinking about it.  Does it slouch eventually?

Also, how does rose gold hardware wear?  Any discoloration?  I know gold discolors on some bags but I haven't had any issues with my silver.  I've never had rose gold...


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Does anyone own a Bianca?  Do you use it as a hobo?  I keep trying it at Nordstrom but it looks flat as a board on my shoulder.  But it is so pretty and I can't stop thinking about it.  Does it slouch eventually?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how does rose gold hardware wear?  Any discoloration?  I know gold discolors on some bags but I haven't had any issues with my silver.  I've never had rose gold...




I have a Moss Bianca ([emoji173]&#65039, and use it both in hand and over the shoulder. Mine slouches to a degree. It is definitely not flat. I love it and would definitely like to have another.

I sold my bag that had rose gold hw, so I can't speak to it. I have heard it has a tendency to tarnish, but others should weigh in here.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I have an olive Lizzy with rose gold hardware and it's amazing. The zippers are super smooth and glidey. No signs of tarnishing so far.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I should add that I think the rose gold hw is stunning and I wish they would do it again [emoji4]. 

I still wish I'd gotten something in Kingsport with rose gold hw!


----------



## auri

plumaplomb said:


> Does anyone own a Bianca?  Do you use it as a hobo?  I keep trying it at Nordstrom but it looks flat as a board on my shoulder.  But it is so pretty and I can't stop thinking about it.  Does it slouch eventually?
> 
> Also, how does rose gold hardware wear?  Any discoloration?  I know gold discolors on some bags but I haven't had any issues with my silver.  I've never had rose gold...



I own a Bianca that I never use. It looks great but I don't like the long depth. I feel like my items get lost in the big bag. I just have my work folder, make up bag, sunglass case, mints tin. I know what you mean about it looking flat. I usually use the cross body strap because I don't like carrying the hand straps. 

I have an olive Belle with RG hardware and no sign of wear on the hardware.


----------



## Hirisa

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have an olive Lizzy with rose gold hardware and it's amazing. The zippers are super smooth and glidey. No signs of tarnishing so far.


Seconding this. I have an olive Lizzy and the rose gold hardware is gorgeous and in great condition, in terms of both looks and utility. It might be the prettiest MZW bag that I own.


----------



## kennedy56

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have an olive Lizzy with rose gold hardware and it's amazing. The zippers are super smooth and glidey. No signs of tarnishing so far.



Me too. Twins on the olive Lizzy. Rose gold hardware is in perfect condition and I have had Lizzy for a couple years now and carried it pretty much everyday this summer.


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a Moss Bianca ([emoji173]&#65039, and use it both in hand and over the shoulder. Mine slouches to a degree. It is definitely not flat. I love it and would definitely like to have another.
> 
> I sold my bag that had rose gold hw, so I can't speak to it. I have heard it has a tendency to tarnish, but others should weigh in here.



Do you have a model pic for it slouching on the shoulder?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Posted a pic for ya in the other thread, Reba!




Oh wow!  I love it!  It even has a gold sparkle that works back to the gold hardware...to die for!  Thank you for the picture. If I could get that charm, I would buy it and Mia!


----------



## Reba

I too have two bags with Rosegold hardware which are in great shape and glide beautifully.   I have to say it is quite a coincidence that everyone is talking about their Olive Lizzy...I was going to switch my bag today and was angry..because I was wishing I hadn't sold my Olive Lizzy...love that color in the Fall. So I pouted, and just stayed in my Black one. [emoji17]  seller's regret...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Aw, I'm sorry you're missing your olive Lizzy, Reba. Which other bags with rose gold hardware do you have?


----------



## dcooney4

I had a bianca and it was beautiful and not flat, but mine was in gunmetal and just to heavy for my sensitive shoulder.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Do you have a model pic for it slouching on the shoulder?




Nope...don't do model pics. Sorry!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you're missing your olive Lizzy, Reba. Which other bags with rose gold hardware do you have?




Kingsport Grey Lizzy and Kingsport Grey City Tote. Love both. ....maybe I will switch into this Lizzy...haven't used in a while..not my pretty Fall-time Olive one but it will cheer me up...[emoji6]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So I received my Roxy crossbody this morning and I LOVE it..i took out my measuring tape and compared it to Paige.. for those interested in the bag, Roxy is slightly longer and slightly wider than Paige. the 2 front smaller pockets are bigger in Paige but the front long zipper pocket is slightly bigger in Roxy. From both bags I prefer the Roxy bc I love the removable strap giving me the option to place my own leather strap..also I like that Roxy doesn't have that leather trim on top of the bag and back pocket. The top front leather trim on my Ruby Paige slouches and eventually I dont want it to crack. also the back leather trim along the pocket of my Paige is starting to roll up..so i like that I dont have to deal with all that in Roxy but I also love my Ruby Paige


----------



## makn808

tua said:


> So I received my Roxy crossbody this morning and I LOVE it..i took out my measuring tape and compared it to Paige.. for those interested in the bag, Roxy is slightly longer and slightly wider than Paige. the 2 front smaller pockets are bigger in Paige but the front long zipper pocket is slightly bigger in Roxy. From both bags I prefer the Roxy bc I love the removable strap giving me the option to place my own leather strap..also I like that Roxy doesn't have that leather trim on top of the bag and back pocket. The top front leather trim on my Ruby Paige slouches and eventually I dont want it to crack. also the back leather trim along the pocket of my Paige is starting to roll up..so i like that I dont have to deal with all that in Roxy but I also love my Ruby Paige



Tua, thank you for the detailed comparison! Roxy CB is the only one from the new collection I'd consider getting but have hesitated since it is so close to Paige - my fave mzw style. If roxy comes up in a great advent special, I might just take the leap!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> Tua, thank you for the detailed comparison! Roxy CB is the only one from the new collection I'd consider getting but have hesitated since it is so close to Paige - my fave mzw style. If roxy comes up in a great advent special, I might just take the leap!


yea both bags are great. Roxy just look a lil more modern to me and it also has 4 feet at the bottom Im not sure that was mentioned on the website


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> yea both bags are great. Roxy just look a lil more modern to me and it also has 4 feet at the bottom Im not sure that was mentioned on the website




Glad you love. Hope you enjoy using your new bag. What color did you get?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you Reba. I got black Roxy I wanted something neutral and right now im trying to stay away from too many colors..i only have 2 other black MZs Belle and Lizzy. but since I got the Roxy im thinking of selling the Lizzy unfortunately


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Thank you Reba. I got black Roxy I wanted something neutral and right now im trying to stay away from too many colors..i only have 2 other black MZs Belle and Lizzy. but since I got the Roxy im thinking of selling the Lizzy unfortunately




Best of luck with it..., and your maybe sale. I have been liking Black lately too. Funny, last year I was anything but Black...this year I love.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> So I received my Roxy crossbody this morning and I LOVE it..i took out my measuring tape and compared it to Paige.. for those interested in the bag, Roxy is slightly longer and slightly wider than Paige. the 2 front smaller pockets are bigger in Paige but the front long zipper pocket is slightly bigger in Roxy. From both bags I prefer the Roxy bc I love the removable strap giving me the option to place my own leather strap..also I like that Roxy doesn't have that leather trim on top of the bag and back pocket. The top front leather trim on my Ruby Paige slouches and eventually I dont want it to crack. also the back leather trim along the pocket of my Paige is starting to roll up..so i like that I dont have to deal with all that in Roxy but I also love my Ruby Paige



If you are able could you do a side by side photo?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> If you are able could you do a side by side photo?


yea I'll try to do one tom..


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> yea I'll try to do one tom..



Thanks!


----------



## Bayou Minou

contra mundum said:


> Sorry to hear this. I was kind of hoping my experience was a one off but after browsing the site a little this afternoon I am starting to question their overall quality control. Look at the model picture for tote in the link. Her sweater is so wrinkled it looks like they just pulled it out of the box, the bag itself is caught on it and that's the pic they post on their website? Yikes. What is going on at MZW? http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2111129-0000/jade-bedford-chelsea-tote


Maybe they're trying to appeal to the frazzled moms.


----------



## Reba

Bayou Minou said:


> Maybe they're trying to appeal to the frazzled moms.




Must be it...trying to keep it real with the rest of us peeps...


----------



## button401

Hello ladies..I'm a newbe to the forum and this is my 1st post. I took advantage of the 30% off code last weekend and ordered the sm black lacquer sutton..I just got it today and its gorgeous! I'm waiting for the black friday sale so I can snag more goodies!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Kingsport Grey Lizzy and Kingsport Grey City Tote. Love both. ....maybe I will switch into this Lizzy...haven't used in a while..not my pretty Fall-time Olive one but it will cheer me up...[emoji6]




Kingsport is so pretty, I know it would cheer me up!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> So I received my Roxy crossbody this morning and I LOVE it..i took out my measuring tape and compared it to Paige.. for those interested in the bag, Roxy is slightly longer and slightly wider than Paige. the 2 front smaller pockets are bigger in Paige but the front long zipper pocket is slightly bigger in Roxy. From both bags I prefer the Roxy bc I love the removable strap giving me the option to place my own leather strap..also I like that Roxy doesn't have that leather trim on top of the bag and back pocket. The top front leather trim on my Ruby Paige slouches and eventually I dont want it to crack. also the back leather trim along the pocket of my Paige is starting to roll up..so i like that I dont have to deal with all that in Roxy but I also love my Ruby Paige




Congrats, Tua! So glad you love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Thank you Reba. I got black Roxy I wanted something neutral and right now im trying to stay away from too many colors..i only have 2 other black MZs Belle and Lizzy. but since I got the Roxy im thinking of selling the Lizzy unfortunately




That makes sense. They are similar in size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Best of luck with it..., and your maybe sale. I have been liking Black lately too. Funny, last year I was anything but Black...this year I love.




Me too. As long as it doesn't have black interior


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> Hello ladies..I'm a newbe to the forum and this is my 1st post. I took advantage of the 30% off code last weekend and ordered the sm black lacquer sutton..I just got it today and its gorgeous! I'm waiting for the black friday sale so I can snag more goodies!!




Welcome! Congrats on your purchase - great choice. Looking forward to Black Friday too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...[emoji16]...I love the Currant Gloss Sm Mayfair. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...[emoji16]...I love the Currant Gloss Sm Mayfair. Pics tomorrow.




I knew you would love. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I knew you would love. Can't wait for pics.




It is very "me." [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> So I love the Currant Gloss Sm Mayfair. Pics tomorrow.


YAY congrats..i was looking at small Mayfair tote too it looks so cute and functional kinda interested to see what gloss looks like..enjoy ur new bag


----------



## button401

Thanks Luvall..congrats on your new bag..she's on my wish list too!


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> So...[emoji16]...I love the Currant Gloss Sm Mayfair. Pics tomorrow.



Congrats on the Currant Gloss! So happy you love it so much...it means that I will hopefully love mine too! Pics please...can't wait to see it "in person".


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thanks ladies! Pics:




Color in photo is true to IRL. 

Looks like a coated twill. You can see the twill texture beneath. Will be so great for inclement weather. I can tell that it should not be placed near a heat source, as that coating could discolor and/or melt. It is heavier than the nylon bags but not a deal breaker. 




Size of bag is probably equivalent to a Baby Jane, maybe slightly larger. It works for me ad long as I don't have a lot to carry. On computer days or days when I need to carry shoes or extra snacks, I will need something larger. All the pockets are wonderful.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks ladies! Pics:
> 
> View attachment 3191480
> 
> 
> Color in photo is true to IRL.
> 
> Looks like a coated twill. You can see the twill texture beneath. Will be so great for inclement weather. I can tell that it should not be placed near a heat source, as that coating could discolor and/or melt. It is heavier than the nylon bags but not a deal breaker.
> 
> View attachment 3191481
> 
> 
> Size of bag is probably equivalent to a Baby Jane, maybe slightly larger. It works for me ad long as I don't have a lot to carry. On computer days or days when I need to carry shoes or extra snacks, I will need something larger. All the pockets are wonderful.



Really pretty bag. Congrats!


----------



## Daquiri

button401 said:


> Hello ladies..I'm a newbe to the forum and this is my 1st post. I took advantage of the 30% off code last weekend and ordered the sm black lacquer sutton..I just got it today and its gorgeous! I'm waiting for the black friday sale so I can snag more goodies!!



Congrats on the black lacquer Small Metro. I have the same bag and LOVE it. I would like to add black lacquer accessories and maybe a Sutton or Backpack.


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> So I received my Roxy crossbody this morning and I LOVE it..i took out my measuring tape and compared it to Paige.. for those interested in the bag, Roxy is slightly longer and slightly wider than Paige. the 2 front smaller pockets are bigger in Paige but the front long zipper pocket is slightly bigger in Roxy. From both bags I prefer the Roxy bc I love the removable strap giving me the option to place my own leather strap..also I like that Roxy doesn't have that leather trim on top of the bag and back pocket. The top front leather trim on my Ruby Paige slouches and eventually I dont want it to crack. also the back leather trim along the pocket of my Paige is starting to roll up..so i like that I dont have to deal with all that in Roxy but I also love my Ruby Paige[/QUOTE
> 
> Great feedback on the Roxy Crossbody. Hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks ladies! Pics:
> 
> View attachment 3191480
> 
> 
> Color in photo is true to IRL.
> 
> Looks like a coated twill. You can see the twill texture beneath. Will be so great for inclement weather. I can tell that it should not be placed near a heat source, as that coating could discolor and/or melt. It is heavier than the nylon bags but not a deal breaker.
> 
> View attachment 3191481
> 
> 
> Size of bag is probably equivalent to a Baby Jane, maybe slightly larger. It works for me ad long as I don't have a lot to carry. On computer days or days when I need to carry shoes or extra snacks, I will need something larger. All the pockets are wonderful.



Thank you for posting pics! It's a beauty...looks exactly as I had hoped.


----------



## button401

So pretty..beautiful color!


----------



## button401

Thanks Dacquri..A black lacquer Sutton would be perfect!  Especially for travel as both bags are so stylish!


----------



## Daquiri

button401 said:


> Thanks Dacquri..A black lacquer Sutton would be perfect!  Especially for travel as both bags are so stylish!



Yes, I believe Kennedy56 just got a Black Lacquer Sutton and has me thinking about getting one. So practical and stylish for travel (I am usually a hot mess when traveling...)


----------



## button401

Ditto! I'll attempt to post pics later this eve. Fingers crossed =)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So I took out the Roxy Crossbody bag from its original packaging(left the stuffed paper inside) and compared it to my Paige..the exterior pockets on Paige hold more than the Roxy  Crossbody's outside pockets. the two front bottom pockets on Roxy are shorter and less pleats on them and the long zipper pocket although is slightly longer is more shallow. also the back pocket on Roxy has no pleats at all allowing less room. On the inside of the bag,Roxy holds a lil bit more. but both bags are very similar


----------



## LuvAllBags

OMG Berry Jane on the bay!! Not my auction.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> So I took out the Roxy Crossbody bag from its original packaging(left the stuffed paper inside) and compared it to my Paige..the exterior pockets on Paige hold more than the Roxy  Crossbody's outside pockets. the two front bottom pockets on Roxy are shorter and less pleats on them and the long zipper pocket although is slightly longer is more shallow. also the back pocket on Roxy has no pleats at all allowing less room. On the inside of the bag,Roxy holds a lil bit more. but both bags are very similar




Thanks - very helpful comparison!


----------



## contra mundum

I am seriously thinking about getting one of the black lacquer bags but I am torn between SM and the Sutton. I love all the things about SM style. I also really heart my Smuttons but something is pushing me towards the larger Sutton this time. The only drawback is that I when I had a Medium Metro I didn't like the longer handle drop. Anyone had experience with both the SM and the Sutton that would like to weigh in? My issue with the longer handle drop on the Medium metro is that I am short. The Sutton looks like a shorter bag that the Metro though, so maybe the handles wouldn't be an issue?


----------



## contra mundum

tua said:


> So I took out the Roxy Crossbody bag from its original packaging(left the stuffed paper inside) and compared it to my Paige..the exterior pockets on Paige hold more than the Roxy  Crossbody's outside pockets. the two front bottom pockets on Roxy are shorter and less pleats on them and the long zipper pocket although is slightly longer is more shallow. also the back pocket on Roxy has no pleats at all allowing less room. On the inside of the bag,Roxy holds a lil bit more. but both bags are very similar



Thanks for sharing! Do you have a preference?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

contra mundum said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do you have a preference?


no problem. rite now Im in love with Roxy crossbody but havent used her yet


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting one of the black lacquer bags but I am torn between SM and the Sutton. I love all the things about SM style. I also really heart my Smuttons but something is pushing me towards the larger Sutton this time. The only drawback is that I when I had a Medium Metro I didn't like the longer handle drop. Anyone had experience with both the SM and the Sutton that would like to weigh in? My issue with the longer handle drop on the Medium metro is that I am short. The Sutton looks like a shorter bag that the Metro though, so maybe the handles wouldn't be an issue?




I have both and prefer SM. The Sutton handles do not stay on my shoulder.


----------



## kennedy56

Daquiri said:


> Yes, I believe Kennedy56 just got a Black Lacquer Sutton and has me thinking about getting one. So practical and stylish for travel (I am usually a hot mess when traveling...)



Yes, I did get a BL Sutton last week. The plan is to pair it with my mini spinner carryon. I can let Sutton sit on top of the spinner wrapping the Sutton handles over the spinner's handle. Maybe expand and add the shoulder strap when arriving at destination for sightseeing,etc. But I love this bag so much that I am thinking of using it everyday and not just for travel.


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> no problem. rite now Im in love with Roxy crossbody but havent used her yet



Thank u for the pics  do share more when u start to use the Roxy xbody


----------



## kennedy56

Both my 30% off bags arrived today. Currant Gloss Pippa is interesting since I don't like cross body bags. But I love the size and finish, and discovered that the shoulder strap is totally adjustable to a close over the shoulder carry. I love that feature and didn't know about it from the description on the website. Currant Gloss finish is simply beautiful and rich looking. 

Also, the Gold Dust Sequin Lena arrived today. And again, I am not a backpack person, but I do like the concept of a backpack, ha. So it will take some getting used to. Lena is actually larger than expected too. But the finish is all girlish and sparkly and festive so Gold Dust Sequin is a wonderful finish for evening or anytime during the holiday season. It's a keeper!


----------



## ModXer

Hi all&#8211;I'm delurking to post on the Currant Gloss Pippa (which makes me twins with kennedy56! ).

I haven't read or seen much about the Pippa, though I know it's a popular bag. I didn't care for the accordion look that I saw in the side pics they had online...but I was dying to get something in Currant Gloss, and I really needed a bag just for the essentials. So with the 30% discount this past weekend, I thought, eh, it was worth checking out.

I finally received it today and I agree with kennedy56--the finish is gorgeous. I love it, as well as the bag itself! I only intend to use it as a grab-and-go bag, and will keep my wallet (tangerine Waverly), reading glasses, keys, a packet of tissues and iPhone 6 in it. The Pippa also fits my Kindle with a cover, and you could also get few other small items in there--say, a lipstick, small tin of mints. But I think those extra things make it pretty well stuffed, and I prefer the bag when it looks a bit sleeker, less fan-shaped.

A couple other things to note: 

As kennedy56 says, the strap is adjustable--but it doesn't have a buckle mechanism, it's actually kind of a butterfly clasp, which you just slide on the strap to lengthen or shorten it. I really like that feature.

Also, the two smaller pockets sandwiched in the Pippa are fairly decent in size, but I personally don't see me using them much. I tried my keys with a fob and it sort of distended the small pocket more than I liked.

And finally, the MZW tech pockets are sewn in very close to the top of the purse. As a result, the zipper barely closes in over my iPhone 6 w/case (same experience as I had with the Stevie). I figure I'll just stash my phone in one of the 3 big accordion pockets instead.

All in all, this bag was a very nice surprise. I think it'll be a great satellite bag to a Metro (similar to how Luvallbags uses the Paige with her small Metro). Hoping now that they'll discount the Black Lacquer and Jade Metros over Advent!

Posting pics for capacity/side profile reference (not color).

_Tangerine Waverly wallet (about 1" thick), tissue packet, keys & iPhone 6 w/case_



_Side profile of above items (except for phone) in Pippa_



_Top view of above items (except for phone) in Pippa_


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> Both my 30% off bags arrived today. Currant Gloss Pippa is interesting since I don't like cross body bags. But I love the size and finish, and discovered that the shoulder strap is totally adjustable to a close over the shoulder carry. I love that feature and didn't know about it from the description on the website. Currant Gloss finish is simply beautiful and rich looking.
> 
> Also, the Gold Dust Sequin Lena arrived today. And again, I am not a backpack person, but I do like the concept of a backpack, ha. So it will take some getting used to. Lena is actually larger than expected too. But the finish is all girlish and sparkly and festive so Gold Dust Sequin is a wonderful finish for evening or anytime during the holiday season. It's a keeper!





ModXer said:


> Hi allI'm delurking to post on the Currant Gloss Pippa (which makes me twins with kennedy56! ).
> 
> I haven't read or seen much about the Pippa, though I know it's a popular bag. I didn't care for the accordion look that I saw in the side pics they had online...but I was dying to get something in Currant Gloss, and I really needed a bag just for the essentials. So with the 30% discount this past weekend, I thought, eh, it was worth checking out.
> 
> I finally received it today and I agree with kennedy56--the finish is gorgeous. I love it, as well as the bag itself! I only intend to use it as a grab-and-go bag, and will keep my wallet (tangerine Waverly), reading glasses, keys, a packet of tissues and iPhone 6 in it. The Pippa also fits my Kindle with a cover, and you could also get few other small items in there--say, a lipstick, small tin of mints. But I think those extra things make it pretty well stuffed, and I prefer the bag when it looks a bit sleeker, less fan-shaped.
> 
> A couple other things to note:
> 
> As kennedy56 says, the strap is adjustable--but it doesn't have a buckle mechanism, it's actually kind of a butterfly clasp, which you just slide on the strap to lengthen or shorten it. I really like that feature.
> 
> Also, the two smaller pockets sandwiched in the Pippa are fairly decent in size, but I personally don't see me using them much. I tried my keys with a fob and it sort of distended the small pocket more than I liked.
> 
> And finally, the MZW tech pockets are sewn in very close to the top of the purse. As a result, the zipper barely closes in over my iPhone 6 w/case (same experience as I had with the Stevie). I figure I'll just stash my phone in one of the 3 big accordion pockets instead.
> 
> All in all, this bag was a very nice surprise. I think it'll be a great satellite bag to a Metro (similar to how Luvallbags uses the Paige with her small Metro). Hoping now that they'll discount the Black Lacquer and Jade Metros over Advent!
> 
> Posting pics for capacity/side profile reference (not color).
> 
> _Tangerine Waverly wallet (about 1" thick), tissue packet, keys & iPhone 6 w/case_
> View attachment 3192079
> 
> 
> _Side profile of above items (except for phone) in Pippa_
> View attachment 3192097
> 
> 
> _Top view of above items (except for phone) in Pippa_
> View attachment 3192081



Currant Gloss Pippa looks gorgeous I really love the color..it also seems as a great party/holiday bag..congrats to you both


----------



## Reba

So glad you all are happy with your new bags!  Currant Gloss is a beautiful color. Love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ModXer said:


> Hi allI'm delurking to post on the Currant Gloss Pippa (which makes me twins with kennedy56! ).
> 
> I haven't read or seen much about the Pippa, though I know it's a popular bag. I didn't care for the accordion look that I saw in the side pics they had online...but I was dying to get something in Currant Gloss, and I really needed a bag just for the essentials. So with the 30% discount this past weekend, I thought, eh, it was worth checking out.
> 
> I finally received it today and I agree with kennedy56--the finish is gorgeous. I love it, as well as the bag itself! I only intend to use it as a grab-and-go bag, and will keep my wallet (tangerine Waverly), reading glasses, keys, a packet of tissues and iPhone 6 in it. The Pippa also fits my Kindle with a cover, and you could also get few other small items in there--say, a lipstick, small tin of mints. But I think those extra things make it pretty well stuffed, and I prefer the bag when it looks a bit sleeker, less fan-shaped.
> 
> A couple other things to note:
> 
> As kennedy56 says, the strap is adjustable--but it doesn't have a buckle mechanism, it's actually kind of a butterfly clasp, which you just slide on the strap to lengthen or shorten it. I really like that feature.
> 
> Also, the two smaller pockets sandwiched in the Pippa are fairly decent in size, but I personally don't see me using them much. I tried my keys with a fob and it sort of distended the small pocket more than I liked.
> 
> And finally, the MZW tech pockets are sewn in very close to the top of the purse. As a result, the zipper barely closes in over my iPhone 6 w/case (same experience as I had with the Stevie). I figure I'll just stash my phone in one of the 3 big accordion pockets instead.
> 
> All in all, this bag was a very nice surprise. I think it'll be a great satellite bag to a Metro (similar to how Luvallbags uses the Paige with her small Metro). Hoping now that they'll discount the Black Lacquer and Jade Metros over Advent!
> 
> Posting pics for capacity/side profile reference (not color).
> 
> _Tangerine Waverly wallet (about 1" thick), tissue packet, keys & iPhone 6 w/case_
> View attachment 3192079
> 
> 
> _Side profile of above items (except for phone) in Pippa_
> View attachment 3192097
> 
> 
> _Top view of above items (except for phone) in Pippa_
> View attachment 3192081




Thank you for this review! I love it! Very helpful. I have been wondering about Pippa and this answers all my questions!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow - NWT Navy Luster Ava on the bay...amazing find! Not my auction.


----------



## allisonintexas

Thank you guys for the pics of Roxy/Paige and of currant gloss! I am hoping the Roxy crossbody comes in a fun color for spring, it looks like a great functional bag. And the currant gloss sure is tempting from your pictures!


----------



## kennedy56

I am inspired by all the pictures that you guys have posted lately to post some more.

Pippa in natural light and with my "stuff" inside.

And inside the market bag is all kinds of stuff like lipstick, mirror, lotion, dental floss, pill box...


----------



## kennedy56

Pictures of Gold Dust Sequin Lena. I love the finish for a fun night out or holiday event.

Lena is large enough to hold everything that was in Pippa plus two eyeglass cases, small notebook and more... it's roomy.


----------



## button401

I have not used my sm lacquer sutton yet. Kinda saving it for my Thanksgiving debut!


----------



## button401

kennedy56 said:


> I am inspired by all the pictures that you guys have posted lately to post some more.
> 
> Pippa in natural light and with my "stuff" inside.
> 
> And inside the market bag is all kinds of stuff like lipstick, mirror, lotion, dental floss, pill box...



All beautiful!!


----------



## button401

kennedy56 said:


> Pictures of Gold Dust Sequin Lena. I love the finish for a fun night out or holiday event.
> 
> Lena is large enough to hold everything that was in Pippa plus two eyeglass cases, small notebook and more... it's roomy.



Nice! Love the bling look to it!


----------



## kennedy56

button401 said:


> I have not used my sm lacquer sutton yet. Kinda saving it for my Thanksgiving debut!



I haven't used my large lacquer Sutton yet either. Saving it for several trips we have planned in 2016. But it's...really...hard to wait.


----------



## Daquiri

kennedy56 said:


> Both my 30% off bags arrived today. Currant Gloss Pippa is interesting since I don't like cross body bags. But I love the size and finish, and discovered that the shoulder strap is totally adjustable to a close over the shoulder carry. I love that feature and didn't know about it from the description on the website. Currant Gloss finish is simply beautiful and rich looking.
> 
> Also, the Gold Dust Sequin Lena arrived today. And again, I am not a backpack person, but I do like the concept of a backpack, ha. So it will take some getting used to. Lena is actually larger than expected too. But the finish is all girlish and sparkly and festive so Gold Dust Sequin is a wonderful finish for evening or anytime during the holiday season. It's a keeper!



Hey Kennedy, both bags are darling. I love the Currant gloss and the Gold Dust bags are so cute. Very fashion forward choices you are making. Awesome!


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> So I took out the Roxy Crossbody bag from its original packaging(left the stuffed paper inside) and compared it to my Paige..the exterior pockets on Paige hold more than the Roxy  Crossbody's outside pockets. the two front bottom pockets on Roxy are shorter and less pleats on them and the long zipper pocket although is slightly longer is more shallow. also the back pocket on Roxy has no pleats at all allowing less room. On the inside of the bag,Roxy holds a lil bit more. but both bags are very similar



Hi Tua,

Thanks for posting pics of your new Roxy and comparing to the Paige. Both beautiful bags. I'm a fan of Paige so would probably really like Roxy Crossbody. I was wondering if the crossbody strap is the same on both styles? MZ doesn't list the crossbody strap length and the Roxy crossbody sits up higher on the model.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I am inspired by all the pictures that you guys have posted lately to post some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa in natural light and with my "stuff" inside.
> 
> 
> 
> And inside the market bag is all kinds of stuff like lipstick, mirror, lotion, dental floss, pill box...




Love the pics!!!


----------



## mariposa08

kennedy56 said:


> I am inspired by all the pictures that you guys have posted lately to post some more.
> 
> Pippa in natural light and with my "stuff" inside.
> 
> And inside the market bag is all kinds of stuff like lipstick, mirror, lotion, dental floss, pill box...




Gah so much love in this post and the lena post!  Love the gold dust bags, love the market purse from leather roxy, love currant gloss!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> I am inspired by all the pictures that you guys have posted lately to post some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa in natural light and with my "stuff" inside.
> 
> 
> 
> And inside the market bag is all kinds of stuff like lipstick, mirror, lotion, dental floss, pill box...




Thank you...I love all the pics. You chose some beauties. I have pretty much maxed out my collection at the moment. But you are making me very jelly...   I appreciate the pics. [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Daquiri said:


> Hi Tua,
> 
> Thanks for posting pics of your new Roxy and comparing to the Paige. Both beautiful bags. I'm a fan of Paige so would probably really like Roxy Crossbody. I was wondering if the crossbody strap is the same on both styles? MZ doesn't list the crossbody strap length and the Roxy crossbody sits up higher on the model.


I really like the crossbody strap on the Roxy Crossbody bag bc it is removable and im adding my own leather stap to it. the nylon crossbody strap that came with the bag to me looked the same one that comes with Lizzy, Belle, Hayley..it is adjustable and im pretty sure it can fit any height


----------



## button401

kennedy56 said:


> I haven't used my large lacquer Sutton yet either. Saving it for several trips we have planned in 2016. But it's...really...hard to wait.



I agree.  We are going to be some fabulous ladies this holiday season!


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> I really like the crossbody strap on the Roxy Crossbody bag bc it is removable and im adding my own leather stap to it. the nylon crossbody strap that came with the bag to me looked the same one that comes with Lizzy, Belle, Hayley..it is adjustable and im pretty sure it can fit any height



Thanks so much! Very helpful to know.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Daquiri said:


> Hi Tua,
> 
> Thanks for posting pics of your new Roxy and comparing to the Paige. Both beautiful bags. I'm a fan of Paige so would probably really like Roxy Crossbody. I was wondering if the crossbody strap is the same on both styles? MZ doesn't list the crossbody strap length and the Roxy crossbody sits up higher on the model.





Daquiri said:


> Thanks so much! Very helpful to know.



actually Daquiri sorry I am completely wrong and yes you are  right the nylon strap on Roxy Crossbody is shorter..I spoke based on thoughts(im very short so it seemed ok to me) but I took out the measuring tape and Roxy measures at 47" from start of nylon strap to the end(without the hardware). I compared it to one of my others bag straps( Lizzy) which measures 54". both strap are at the longest setting possible


----------



## Daquiri

Wow, that is a big difference. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Daquiri

Holiday Shop is up. Small Metro in leather...yum!


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> actually Daquiri sorry I am completely wrong and yes you are  right the nylon strap on Roxy Crossbody is shorter..I spoke based on thoughts(im very short so it seemed ok to me) but I took out the measuring tape and Roxy measures at 47" from start of nylon strap to the end(without the hardware). I compared it to one of my others bag straps( Lizzy) which measures 54". both strap are at the longest setting possible



Thanks for measuring I am fairly tall so it could make a difference for me. I think I would have to try one on in person.


----------



## missmiu

Daquiri said:


> Holiday Shop is up. Small Metro in leather...yum!


I'm so tempted by the small metro in leather too!   ahhh!  what are the chance that there will be a black friday sale? *wishful thinking*


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmiu said:


> I'm so tempted by the small metro in leather too!   ahhh!  what are the chance that there will be a black friday sale? *wishful thinking*




I doubt anything in the holiday shop will be in the black Friday sale. If it's the same as usual, Black Friday will include early Fall items, things that aren't selling, any any oldies from Spring they bring back out.


----------



## missmiu

LuvAllBags said:


> I doubt anything in the holiday shop will be in the black Friday sale. If it's the same as usual, Black Friday will include early Fall items, things that aren't selling, any any oldies from Spring they bring back out.


Thanks for bursting my bubble!  Lol, I'm kidding.  Thank you for the reply.  I have too many bags right now...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered floral layla. Could not resist since I sold my floral leather jf tote due to practicality. The pouch will be much more useful for me. 

Tempted by the leather metro, but I am rough on my metros...one of the reasons I love them is the oxford nylon toughness.

Also love the chrome items but they are a bit too much for my style. They will look awesome on the right person.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmiu said:


> Thanks for bursting my bubble!  Lol, I'm kidding.  Thank you for the reply.  I have too many bags right now...




Ha! [emoji4]


----------



## missmiu

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered floral layla. Could not resist since I sold my floral leather jf tote due to practicality. The pouch will be much more useful for me.
> 
> Tempted by the leather metro, but I am rough on my metros...one of the reasons I love them is the oxford nylon toughness.
> 
> Also love the chrome items but they are a bit too much for my style. They will look awesome on the right person.




That's so true about the oxford nylon toughness.  I'm rough on my metros too.  Also weight might be an issue on the leather ones.  The nylon ones are so light!


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmiu said:


> That's so true about the oxford nylon toughness.  I'm rough on my metros too.  Also weight might be an issue on the leather ones.  The nylon ones are so light!




Yes - the lightness is one of the reasons to love them!


----------



## mosobamboo

MZ wallace issued black bedford roxy overnight with gold hardware. I hope they issue the same version for regular roxy


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I doubt anything in the holiday shop will be in the black Friday sale. If it's the same as usual, Black Friday will include early Fall items, things that aren't selling, any any oldies from Spring they bring back out.



I received the holiday shop email while I was in a meeting this afternoon around 2pm. Just now I spent time looking through it for gifts and stocking stuffers, and several of the items I wanted are sold out already! What!


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered floral layla. Could not resist since I sold my floral leather jf tote due to practicality. The pouch will be much more useful for me.
> 
> Tempted by the leather metro, but I am rough on my metros...one of the reasons I love them is the oxford nylon toughness.
> 
> Also love the chrome items but they are a bit too much for my style. They will look awesome on the right person.



The floral Layla is adorable! Congrats! I am tempted by the leather metro too. I have 5 leather MZW bags and usually prefer them over bedford for some reason. But I love oxford too and will take a pass on the leather metro. But it is quite tempting...


----------



## BethL

I wonder if the new leather holiday bags are lined? You'd think so but unless I am missing something, I don't see their liner colors posted.


----------



## contra mundum

BethL said:


> I wonder if the new leather holiday bags are lined? You'd think so but unless I am missing something, I don't see their liner colors posted.



Leather SM says it's lined Japanese felt. The interior pic of the leather Janie looks like the exact same material as the lining in leather SM


----------



## kennedy56

contra mundum said:


> Leather SM says it's lined Japanese felt. The interior pic of the leather Janie looks like the exact same material as the lining in leather SM



If you look at the photo online the black leather SM lining looks kinda saggy...maybe like what LuvAllBags found with her Roxy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I received the holiday shop email while I was in a meeting this afternoon around 2pm. Just now I spent time looking through it for gifts and stocking stuffers, and several of the items I wanted are sold out already! What!




What?? What sold out already?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did anyone notice the overnight Roxy is in the classic black with the gold hw and red interior? This dresses up the look so much! If the rest of the Roxy line come out in this combo, it will definitely improve my opinion of the look. 

I suspect the overnight Roxy is hella heavy...otherwise I'd be all over it. It looks like organizational heaven.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I caved and kept the Jade Roxy. Am carrying it this week. Will report back in a few days. The lining is still floppy...I compared it to one of my Janes, and the Roxy lining is thinner. And to Tua's point, Roxy no longer has all that leather trim around the zipper, which makes the whole bag a bit floppier. It wouldn't bother me much except I carry my ipad every day, and in floppy bags it falls over when I set the bag down. 

I have decided I like the Jade color with the gold hw, and the extra exterior pockets are awesome. Even if I don't end up liking for everyday use, it will be so great for travel...great under the seat carryon.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I caved and kept the Jade Roxy. Am carrying it this week. Will report back in a few days. The lining is still floppy...I compared it to one of my Janes, and the Roxy lining is thinner. And to Tua's point, Roxy no longer has all that leather trim around the zipper, which makes the whole bag a bit floppier. It wouldn't bother me much except I carry my ipad every day, and in floppy bags it falls over when I set the bag down.
> 
> I have decided I like the Jade color with the gold hw, and the extra exterior pockets are awesome. Even if I don't end up liking for everyday use, it will be so great for travel...great under the seat carryon.



Once you have worn it a bit let us know how it worked for you. I am not a big fan of floppy bags but something about the Roxy is calling me.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> What?? What sold out already?



I'm shopping for stocking stuffers and so is half of the world it seems. Items like the Owl Lantern and Money Soap were sold out by close of business yesterday. I did snag the Saskia Gold Chain Ring for me, and several gifts like the Clip-on Reflectors, Birch Backgammon for my hubby (and for me indirectly, hehe), Moroccan Tea Glasses which I'm pretty sure my husband will use for wine, and the Tea Drops.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I caved and kept the Jade Roxy. Am carrying it this week. Will report back in a few days. The lining is still floppy...I compared it to one of my Janes, and the Roxy lining is thinner. And to Tua's point, Roxy no longer has all that leather trim around the zipper, which makes the whole bag a bit floppier. It wouldn't bother me much except I carry my ipad every day, and in floppy bags it falls over when I set the bag down.
> 
> I have decided I like the Jade color with the gold hw, and the extra exterior pockets are awesome. Even if I don't end up liking for everyday use, it will be so great for travel...great under the seat carryon.



Is the lining in Roxy similar looking (floppy) to the photos of the leather SM lining?


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Is the lining in Roxy similar looking (floppy) to the photos of the leather SM lining?




Not as bad as the SM, but definitely worse than my older bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I'm shopping for stocking stuffers and so is half of the world it seems. Items like the Owl Lantern and Money Soap were sold out by close of business yesterday. I did snag the Saskia Gold Chain Ring for me, and several gifts like the Clip-on Reflectors, Birch Backgammon for my hubby (and for me indirectly, hehe), Moroccan Tea Glasses which I'm pretty sure my husband will use for wine, and the Tea Drops.




Wow! Great choices on the items you got!


----------



## LuvAllBags

In the holiday shop, I LOVE the Mika wallet and Small Carmen. Adorable!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> In the holiday shop, I LOVE the Mika wallet and Small Carmen. Adorable!



That small Carmen wallet is beautiful! I saw the other day at the store and could not keep my hands off.  The leather is divine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> That small Carmen wallet is beautiful! I saw the other day at the store and could not keep my hands off.  The leather is divine.




Trying to figure out what I'd use it for.


----------



## plumaplomb

Anyone ordering the leather Bailey?  I love the look of it and wish I could see it IRL.  I also like the small Carmen but $125 for a bitty wallet?  Yikes


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Trying to figure out what I'd use it for.



I know. It doesn't have enough card slots to be practical for me but I love it nonetheless. The leather seems like it would be quite durable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> I know. It doesn't have enough card slots to be practical for me but I love it nonetheless. The leather seems like it would be quite durable.




It's so unique and special.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> It's so unique and special.



It really is special. And even though it looks small and it's not a full size wallet, it is very substantial due to the quality and amount of leather and the way it's designed to open.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yes small  Carmen is very cute I love how it also has that back zipper compartment..so far thats the only thing I like from the holiday collection


----------



## contra mundum

I can't remember how early in the fall season they released Dawn. Does anyone expect that color to go on sale the day after Thanksgiving? 

And oh... so many colors of Smutton and SM to choose from right now. It's killing me. Those two styles are definitely my biggest MZW weakness. Must step away...


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> I caved and kept the Jade Roxy. Am carrying it this week. Will report back in a few days. The lining is still floppy...I compared it to one of my Janes, and the Roxy lining is thinner. And to Tua's point, Roxy no longer has all that leather trim around the zipper, which makes the whole bag a bit floppier. It wouldn't bother me much except I carry my ipad every day, and in floppy bags it falls over when I set the bag down.
> 
> I have decided I like the Jade color with the gold hw, and the extra exterior pockets are awesome. Even if I don't end up liking for everyday use, it will be so great for travel...great under the seat carryon.



Yay for keeping Jade Roxy. I am still eying it closely. Do the side pockets have a magnet closure or are they completely open?


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Yay for keeping Jade Roxy. I am still eying it closely. Do the side pockets have a magnet closure or are they completely open?




They are open.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> I can't remember how early in the fall season they released Dawn. Does anyone expect that color to go on sale the day after Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> 
> And oh... so many colors of Smutton and SM to choose from right now. It's killing me. Those two styles are definitely my biggest MZW weakness. Must step away...




I bought my Dawn Paige the day it hit Nordies...just checked my account..9/16 was my order date...   Love the color. One of my faves. Hope it hits the Sale for you.


----------



## mosobamboo

LuvAllBags said:


> Did anyone notice the overnight Roxy is in the classic black with the gold hw and red interior? This dresses up the look so much! If the rest of the Roxy line come out in this combo, it will definitely improve my opinion of the look.
> 
> I suspect the overnight Roxy is hella heavy...otherwise I'd be all over it. It looks like organizational heaven.



i am completely with you on this. I wish they issue Roxy in classic black with gold hw. My guess is they are taking the popularity of Roxy and will issue classic version if it is popular. 

I like roxy in every aspect and think it will become their next classic.


----------



## plumaplomb

Daquiri said:


> It really is special. And even though it looks small and it's not a full size wallet, it is very substantial due to the quality and amount of leather and the way it's designed to open.




Someone posted photos of their new small Carmen and already the color has rubbed off in two places ...


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Received my jade roxy.  Pretty much in love : )  I like the slip pockets on the side for my keys, phone, or bottle of water.


----------



## contra mundum

plumaplomb said:


> Someone posted photos of their new small Carmen and already the color has rubbed off in two places ...



Wow that is major considering that it's only been available for..what? two days?  What is happening to quality control?


----------



## Smc422

Favorite bag for traveliing


----------



## auri

Oceansbythesea said:


> Received my jade roxy.  Pretty much in love : )  I like the slip pockets on the side for my keys, phone, or bottle of water.



I also received my Jade Roxy. Just opened the box up this morning and haven't removed any wrappings but I love the color. I also own Kate in peacock which I have never used because although the color is gorgeous, it feels too bright for me. This Jade color has a good vibrancy but still tame enough for the office. But wow, they stuff the bag lots! I couldn't believe how big the bag looks out of the box. Good thing it slouches.


----------



## Daquiri

plumaplomb said:


> Someone posted photos of their new small Carmen and already the color has rubbed off in two places ...



Oh wow...that's terrible. I'm really crushing on the wallet myself but no can do if there are quality issues.


----------



## Oceansbythesea

auri said:


> I also received my Jade Roxy. Just opened the box up this morning and haven't removed any wrappings but I love the color. I also own Kate in peacock which I have never used because although the color is gorgeous, it feels too bright for me. This Jade color has a good vibrancy but still tame enough for the office. But wow, they stuff the bag lots! I couldn't believe how big the bag looks out of the box. Good thing it slouches.



Oh my goodness you are so right with all of the stuffing they used!  I freaked when I first opened it, because I thought the bag was huge!  But it was good after the stuffing was out .  The jade color is perfect for the office,  I carried it to work this week.  Just love all of the pockets!  Thinking of getting a gold charm soon to add to it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Someone posted photos of their new small Carmen and already the color has rubbed off in two places ...




Not surprised. Metallic leather is notorious for this issue - it is delicate because the metallic paint is only on the surface.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Received my jade roxy.  Pretty much in love : )  I like the slip pockets on the side for my keys, phone, or bottle of water.




Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> i am completely with you on this. I wish they issue Roxy in classic black with gold hw. My guess is they are taking the popularity of Roxy and will issue classic version if it is popular.
> 
> 
> 
> I like roxy in every aspect and think it will become their next classic.




I hope they do issue it in the classic black eventually...I think that will dress it up enough to be a great bag for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> Anyone ordering the leather Bailey?  I love the look of it and wish I could see it IRL.  I also like the small Carmen but $125 for a bitty wallet?  Yikes




I love that little Bailey but I don't think it's practical size for me. All the leather bags are so tiny except the SM. If they did a leather Jane, I'd be all over it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Oh my goodness you are so right with all of the stuffing they used!  I freaked when I first opened it, because I thought the bag was huge!  But it was good after the stuffing was out .  The jade color is perfect for the office,  I carried it to work this week.  Just love all of the pockets!  Thinking of getting a gold charm soon to add to it.




Agreed - it looks huge out of the box, but seems to be same size as Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I can't remember how early in the fall season they released Dawn. Does anyone expect that color to go on sale the day after Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> 
> And oh... so many colors of Smutton and SM to choose from right now. It's killing me. Those two styles are definitely my biggest MZW weakness. Must step away...




It would be great to see Dawn on sale. I keep "visiting" the jewel print SM and Smutton online.


----------



## plumaplomb

Daquiri said:


> Oh wow...that's terrible. I'm really crushing on the wallet myself but no can do if there are quality issues.



I'm hoping that they come out with a non-metallic option.  I really love the neon interior and the chubby look of the whole thing


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> I love that little Bailey but I don't think it's practical size for me. All the leather bags are so tiny except the SM. If they did a leather Jane, I'd be all over it!




I have the Bailey and it holds more than you think but it is like a puzzle fitting everything in!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I have the Bailey and it holds more than you think but it is like a puzzle fitting everything in!




Aah! If you ever have a chance to post a "what's in my bag" pic, it would be really helpful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I'm hoping that they come out with a non-metallic option.  I really love the neon interior and the chubby look of the whole thing




Agree - non-metallic option would be more practical for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jade Roxy on the bay. Not my auction.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I saw that the Jade color looks very pretty


----------



## missemily

Got my Bedford mineral Chelsea and its huge! It's great for me for hauling my daily work stuff back and forth but thinking I need another smaller bag too... Hmmm which one ?!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missemily said:


> Got my Bedford mineral Chelsea and its huge! It's great for me for hauling my daily work stuff back and forth but thinking I need another smaller bag too... Hmmm which one ?!


congrats I think the bags look a lil bigger than they are stuffed up but once you put ur own things in there it might mold to ur body...my fav smaller bag rite now is Paige but im not sure  how much ur trying to fit in there


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Got my Bedford mineral Chelsea and its huge! It's great for me for hauling my daily work stuff back and forth but thinking I need another smaller bag too... Hmmm which one ?!




How much smaller? CB Roxy is a good size, and Pippa would make a great grab-and-go inside a larger tote.


----------



## ModXer

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you for this review! I love it! Very helpful. I have been wondering about Pippa and this answers all my questions!



Aw thanks LuvAll! I'm so glad it was helpful. I was so curious about Pippa myself, but couldn't find any reviews and real-life pictures, so I thought I'd share some thoughts for others in the same boat.

But I think I'll have to try Paige (and maybe crossbody Roxy?) again soon, as your reviews of how well she's worked in conjunction with the Small Metro really have me rethinking her!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sale is a bit disappointing, IMO. I got the black perf journal cover and the Hunter Pippa. Have had my eye on the journal cover for a while, and wanted a Pippa if I could snag one at a discount. Very happy!

Was sorry to have missed the tomato mushroom charm, and decided to pass on Tomato Anna although I love it.

I had hoped to see Clay in the sale, and maybe Teal. Guess not!

Also -  received my floral Layla. So disappointing! Not nearly worth $95. It's going back.


----------



## missemily

I'm thinking maybe the Sienna hobo  not totally sure yet--I really like the Mayfair tote it wish it came in black


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi ladies, does anyone have/use the Nikki as a diaper bag? Have been reading through this thread and it seems the Nikki hasn't been a keeper for some of you. Curious if anyone has kept theirs (the larger size) and has any thoughts?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missemily said:


> I'm thinking maybe the Sienna hobo  not totally sure yet--I really like the Mayfair tote it wish it came in black


I always liked the Sienna Hobo ever since it came out...I really love the 3 strap option I hope MZ continues making more bags like this...my only issue with the bag was the bottom especially the corners..from pics to me it looks as the corners might wear easily and the bottom half of the bag seems a lil plain to me..but other than that I love the concept of the Sienna Hobo


----------



## missemily

Yes I really think I'd like a Sienna hobo, maybe the Roxy regular sized in beford mineral, or a Mayfair tote-- love this one but not a fan of the colors. Wish it came in black :/


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Yes I really think I'd like a Sienna hobo, maybe the Roxy regular sized in beford mineral, or a Mayfair tote-- love this one but not a fan of the colors. Wish it came in black :/




Fyi, the Blackberry color is stunning, and I saw the large BB Mayfair on the sale page this eve.


----------



## missemily

Thanks- I saw that too! Wish I wasn't such a silver hardware person it looks cute


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Thanks- I saw that too! Wish I wasn't such a silver hardware person it looks cute




Yeah the hw color thing is such a specific personal choice. I like both gold and silver so I'm lucky.


----------



## dcooney4

Those of you who own Kara or have seen her which do you find more wearable clove or black?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you who own Kara or have seen her which do you find more wearable clove or black?




I have both. I think the Black with all those Gold zips can look dressy; that's how I like to wear that one...but, it is a nylon bag..can be either.   The Clove is great too..lil' more casual..wear with brown boots etc., although style is girly enough and that hardware...can be dressy too...probably did not help much, did I?


----------



## Reba

FYI. Not a fan of this bag crossbody. Find it awkward. That is ok with me..have enough crossbody option bags. I hand carry, or leave strap on for option of shoulder carry at shortest length - which works very well.   RE: Kara


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have both. I think the Black with all those Gold zips can look dressy; that's how I like to wear that one...but, it is a nylon bag..can be either.   The Clove is great too..lil' more casual..wear with brown boots etc., although style is girly enough and that hardware...can be dressy too...probably did not help much, did I?



Thanks! Is the strap as long as the paige or lizzy strap?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> FYI. Not a fan of this bag crossbody. Find it awkward. That is ok with me..have enough crossbody option bags. I hand carry, or leave strap on for option of shoulder carry at shortest length - which works very well.   RE: Kara



I just saw this now. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! Is the strap as long as the paige or lizzy strap?




Yes, Dcooney, just measured Clove Kara strap fully extended next to Black Moto Lizzy strap fully extended - same size.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just saw this now. Still thinking about it.




Could be a personal preference about crossbody. Does the clip onto handle hardware thing...not hardware designated for crossbody strap. To me, it works for my shoulder but for crossbody would only do for a quick use - just seems to hang a little awkward. Maybe someone else here can chime in. I am persnickety sometimes. Otherwise, I really do love this bag. I like it's smallness - but, it isn't silly small and carries quite a bit. The outside pockets I thought would maybe be useless because so small, but I have found something for every one. Larger front one holds a tissue pack and small note pad, top front small my large car key fob, bottom front small 2 lip products, one side has a zippy pouch with small headphones and gym pass, other side zip has compact mirror and gum pack. Large back holds phone and small $ pouch. ..,way too much information probably. But, I know I wondered...what the heck would you put in those pockets?  After using for a bit, it's kinda neat that you hardly need to "go in".


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Could be a personal preference about crossbody. Does the clip onto handle hardware thing...not hardware designated for crossbody strap. To me, it works for my shoulder but for crossbody would only do for a quick use - just seems to hang a little awkward. Maybe someone else here can chime in. I am persnickety sometimes. Otherwise, I really do love this bag. I like it's smallness - but, it isn't silly small and carries quite a bit. The outside pockets I thought would maybe be useless because so small, but I have found something for every one. Larger front one holds a tissue pack and small note pad, top front small my large car key fob, bottom front small 2 lip products, one side has a zippy pouch with small headphones and gym pass, other side zip has compact mirror and gum pack. Large back holds phone and small $ pouch. ..,way too much information probably. But, I know I wondered...what the heck would you put in those pockets?  After using for a bit, it's kinda neat that you hardly need to "go in".



Thank you for all the info. I really appreciate you measuring it for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Could be a personal preference about crossbody. Does the clip onto handle hardware thing...not hardware designated for crossbody strap. To me, it works for my shoulder but for crossbody would only do for a quick use - just seems to hang a little awkward. Maybe someone else here can chime in. I am persnickety sometimes. Otherwise, I really do love this bag. I like it's smallness - but, it isn't silly small and carries quite a bit. The outside pockets I thought would maybe be useless because so small, but I have found something for every one. Larger front one holds a tissue pack and small note pad, top front small my large car key fob, bottom front small 2 lip products, one side has a zippy pouch with small headphones and gym pass, other side zip has compact mirror and gum pack. Large back holds phone and small $ pouch. ..,way too much information probably. But, I know I wondered...what the heck would you put in those pockets?  After using for a bit, it's kinda neat that you hardly need to "go in".




Aah - this thrills me! This is why I love my Frankies and Claras...the "pocket for everything" bags make me so happy! Glad you are enjoying Kara.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy Thanksgiving, if you celebrate! Have a great weekend. 

I had a local boutique coupon so got the Jewel Print Sm Metro to be put away for Christmas (and a sparkly gold Swell bottle [emoji173]&#65039. It looks so much smaller than my other Smetros...will do a comparison when I get home.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...hmmm...my Jewel Print, which is marked "small tote" on the tag, measures approx 17x10x8.5 when lying flat. My camo Smetro measures 19x11x9. Jewel print is definitely smaller. See pics. The leather feet on the bottom are also smaller. Hmmm...both are $195. They either made the Smetro smaller or this is a special size for the Jewel Print, but it's the same price as the typical size Smetro. Grrr.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sorry, don't know why the one pic is upside down.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry, don't know why the one pic is upside down.
> 
> View attachment 3198857



First, Happy Thanksgiving! 

Second... wow. What the heck? It's very pretty but definitely looks smaller. Before you posted the pics I was going to suggest giving it a good shake...I felt the same way when my Camo tote arrived after receiving Magnet first but after shaking it out I realized it was just an illusion. I don't know that it's an illusion in your case though. Are you keeping? 

And S'well bottles are so awesome! I have two and I love them. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> So...hmmm...my Jewel Print, which is marked "small tote" on the tag, measures approx 17x10x8.5 when lying flat. My camo Smetro measures 19x11x9. Jewel print is definitely smaller. See pics. The leather feet on the bottom are also smaller. Hmmm...both are $195. They either made the Smetro smaller or this is a special size for the Jewel Print, but it's the same price as the typical size Smetro. Grrr.
> 
> View attachment 3198849
> 
> View attachment 3198852
> View attachment 3198854



I will have the ragey sads if this is their new size for Smetro. I heart ALL the things about the current (previous?) size. D'oh.. stupid cost cutting measures. I just want to write to them sometimes and say raise the prices if they need to. At this price point customers aren't going to walk away for a slight increase, but we will walk away if we start feeling cheated.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> So...hmmm...my Jewel Print, which is marked "small tote" on the tag, measures approx 17x10x8.5 when lying flat. My camo Smetro measures 19x11x9. Jewel print is definitely smaller. See pics. The leather feet on the bottom are also smaller. Hmmm...both are $195. They either made the Smetro smaller or this is a special size for the Jewel Print, but it's the same price as the typical size Smetro. Grrr.
> 
> ]



Sorry about a the repeated replies, my edit button isn't working today. Speaking of working today - I am - so I have time to dawdle online and they DID change the size. All the new colors of Smetro- Jade, Jewel, Black Lacquer etc have a measurement of 18.5" l x 8.5" w x 11" h, 5.5" handle drop. The older colors, Camo, Black, Dawn, Clay etc have a measurement of 19.5" l x 9" w x 12" h, 5.5" handle drop. I am not a happy camper. This is how brands lose customers like me. I am very loyal but I expect the same. And a smaller bag at the same price and name is not being loyal to customers. It's pulling a fast one and hoping no one notices.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> First, Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> Second... wow. What the heck? It's very pretty but definitely looks smaller. Before you posted the pics I was going to suggest giving it a good shake...I felt the same way when my Camo tote arrived after receiving Magnet first but after shaking it out I realized it was just an illusion. I don't know that it's an illusion in your case though. Are you keeping?
> 
> 
> 
> And S'well bottles are so awesome! I have two and I love them. Hope you enjoy.




Happy Thanksgiving! It's definitely smaller. I am keeping b/c I had a great coupon at one of my fave boutiques so it was 25% off, and I love the colors in the print. If full price, I may not have. 

I am suddenly obsessed with gold, so this Swell bottle spoke to me. I have a red one, which my hubby wants. He can have it and I will go with the gold. You're right - they are so great. I drink so much more water now that it stays cold all day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I will have the ragey sads if this is their new size for Smetro. I heart ALL the things about the current (previous?) size. D'oh.. stupid cost cutting measures. I just want to write to them sometimes and say raise the prices if they need to. At this price point customers aren't going to walk away for a slight increase, but we will walk away if we start feeling cheated.




Completely agree.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Sorry about a the repeated replies, my edit button isn't working today. Speaking of working today - I am - so I have time to dawdle online and they DID change the size. All the new colors of Smetro- Jade, Jewel, Black Lacquer etc have a measurement of 18.5" l x 8.5" w x 11" h, 5.5" handle drop. The older colors, Camo, Black, Dawn, Clay etc have a measurement of 19.5" l x 9" w x 12" h, 5.5" handle drop. I am not a happy camper. This is how brands lose customers like me. I am very loyal but I expect the same. And a smaller bag at the same price and name is not being loyal to customers. It's pulling a fast one and hoping no one notices.




Nooooooooooooo!!!!! Ugh! I am ticked. First, there's no way the new size is 18.5x11. I am getting at least an inch less in both length and height. Depth and handle drop are accurate. The older Smetro measurements are closer to accurate. I don't think the height is 12". More like 11". 

Now the bigger issue...WTH with the unannounced size change on a beloved bag, MZW! I have been putting off getting a basic black Smetro...now getting one before they run out of the old size. So irritated! I can't get Paige into the smaller size...[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Nooooooooooooo!!!!! Ugh! I am ticked. First, there's no way the new size is 18.5x11. I am getting at least an inch less in both length and height. Depth and handle drop are accurate. The older Smetro measurements are closer to accurate. I don't think the height is 12". More like 11".
> 
> Now the bigger issue...WTH with the unannounced size change on a beloved bag, MZW! I have been putting off getting a basic black Smetro...now getting one before they run out of the old size. So irritated! I can't get Paige into the smaller size...[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



Equally ragey. Before Smetro-gate this morning I was two clicks away from buying Janie in Ash for the days when I don't need to lug along Hayley and could just pop a smaller bag into Smetro. But now... idk... buying something else from a company that I currently feel bamboozled by isn't exactly appealing. I will have to ponder this a bit. And I agree with you.. if I do decide to buy something I am now tempted to buy Smetro in basic black before it's too late.


----------



## missemily

I think the websites measurements are super wonky- listed the Chelsea tote as 13" across and it's almost 18"!!! Still really like it but wishing they had the correct sizing posted.


----------



## handbag*girl

I pulled the trigger and bought the Redwood Kate and Black Andie on Wednesday (Late Tuesday night). Nothing shipped on Wednesday .lol.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

handbag*girl said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought the Redwood Kate and Black Andie on Wednesday (Late Tuesday night). Nothing shipped on Wednesday .lol.


Ur Kate must be gorgeous bc that redwood color is beautiful


----------



## button401

contra mundum said:


> sorry about a the repeated replies, my edit button isn't working today. Speaking of working today - i am - so i have time to dawdle online and they did change the size. All the new colors of smetro- jade, jewel, black lacquer etc have a measurement of 18.5" l x 8.5" w x 11" h, 5.5" handle drop. The older colors, camo, black, dawn, clay etc have a measurement of 19.5" l x 9" w x 12" h, 5.5" handle drop. I am not a happy camper. This is how brands lose customers like me. I am very loyal but i expect the same. And a smaller bag at the same price and name is not being loyal to customers. It's pulling a fast one and hoping no one notices.



ita!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought the Redwood Kate and Black Andie on Wednesday (Late Tuesday night). Nothing shipped on Wednesday .lol.




Congrats - beautiful choices!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I don't really like anything from this Sale. I think last year's sale was so much better they had so many things that I wanted..also last year MZ came out with so many more beautiful colors ruby, plum, Bordeaux, espresso


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I don't really like anything from this Sale. I think last year's sale was so much better they had so many things that I wanted..also last year MZ came out with so many more beautiful colors ruby, plum, Bordeaux, espresso




Yes, last year had much prettier colors to begin with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New items in the sale, but still no Clay. Forest twill and Monarch were added. Just a guess - maybe Clay will be an Advent Special.


----------



## dcooney4

Nothing is really jumping at me at the moment. Things could change but I think for now I will wait.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Nothing is really jumping at me at the moment. Things could change but I think for now I will wait.




Feeling the same. Did use my Clove Kara for Thanksgiving Day with a denim dress and a bronze strappy shoe. Clove is a nice Fall color.   Last year there were so many temptations..maybe the Spring will be better.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I don't really like anything from this Sale. I think last year's sale was so much better they had so many things that I wanted..also last year MZ came out with so many more beautiful colors ruby, plum, Bordeaux, espresso




I wish a Bordeaux type would come back..., just change to Merlot [emoji485]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I wish a Bordeaux type would come back..., just change to Merlot [emoji485]




Good call! Yes, wine of any shade always makes for a great fall/winter color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Good call! Yes, wine of any shade always makes for a great fall/winter color.




Not bad to sip on either [emoji6]. I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't see those Teal bags pop up one late Advent night.....


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Feeling the same. Did use my Clove Kara for Thanksgiving Day with a denim dress and a bronze strappy shoe. Clove is a nice Fall color.   Last year there were so many temptations..maybe the Spring will be better.



I was very tempted by Clove Kara because of the sales but the I have clove Paige so I decided to wait. I know my Mom bought me a different brand bag for Christmas that I will like. So I am rapidly running out of space again. I almost wish Kara would sell out and stop tempting me. &#128521;


----------



## contra mundum

Because I am a letter writer at heart I have feedback from MZW on Smetro-gate: 

Hi J, 
Thank you for reaching out about the Metro Tote. We did make a subtle change to the size of the Small Metro Tote based on customer feedback, and also to better differentiate between the Small and Medium. But I will certainly report your feedback to our design team! We always love to hear from our customers, no matter praise or criticism. 
Best, 
Lisa M. 

I didn't respond but my reaction is... if this is something "we" wanted, then why not make an announcement so that customers know they are being heard? Why sneak it in on us? 

Anyway... 

Reporting live from the middle of nowhere... Contra Mundum.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was very tempted by Clove Kara because of the sales but the I have clove Paige so I decided to wait. I know my Mom bought me a different brand bag for Christmas that I will like. So I am rapidly running out of space again. I almost wish Kara would sell out and stop tempting me. [emoji6]




I know the feeling of space..., I can find more space, but, have allocated a specific amount to limit any craziness. I feel like I am near my comfort level; and at the point of maybe sell one if I give in to buying one. Enjoy what you have...  I don't plan on any more new. Let's see if they surprise us with the Advent Specials...


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Because I am a letter writer at heart I have feedback from MZW on Smetro-gate:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out about the Metro Tote. We did make a subtle change to the size of the Small Metro Tote based on customer feedback, and also to better differentiate between the Small and Medium. But I will certainly report your feedback to our design team! We always love to hear from our customers, no matter praise or criticism.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Lisa M.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't respond but my reaction is... if this is something "we" wanted, then why not make an announcement so that customers know they are being heard? Why sneak it in on us?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting live from the middle of nowhere... Contra Mundum.




Thanks for sharing. All I can say is...lol.  The change is big enough for new size Smetro not to work as well for me. 

I will get another of the older colors or black and call it a day with this style. 

The medium does not seem to sell as well as the small. I find the medium to be huge and hate that the straps slip off my shoulder.


----------



## auri

contra mundum said:


> Because I am a letter writer at heart I have feedback from MZW on Smetro-gate:
> 
> Hi J,
> Thank you for reaching out about the Metro Tote. We did make a subtle change to the size of the Small Metro Tote based on customer feedback, and also to better differentiate between the Small and Medium. But I will certainly report your feedback to our design team! We always love to hear from our customers, no matter praise or criticism.
> Best,
> Lisa M.
> 
> I didn't respond but my reaction is... if this is something "we" wanted, then why not make an announcement so that customers know they are being heard? Why sneak it in on us?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Reporting live from the middle of nowhere... Contra Mundum.



I love the way they wrote "subtle" change. When you're trying to fit something in your purse, it makes a difference. I have also made a "subtle" change in my waist size, lol. And inch or two or three is no matter, right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

auri said:


> I love the way they wrote "subtle" change. When you're trying to fit something in your purse, it makes a difference. I have also made a "subtle" change in my waist size, lol. And inch or two or three is no matter, right?




Exactly!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

auri said:


> I love the way they wrote "subtle" change. When you're trying to fit something in your purse, it makes a difference. I have also made a "subtle" change in my waist size, lol. And inch or two or three is no matter, right?


lol ur def right about that..I have only gained a lil bit of weight recently and none of my clothes fit right good thing handbags always fit


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received my Hunter Pippa and Black Perf Journal Cover from the sale. Love them both. Pippa is going to be wonderful for weekends and travel, and I just adore the Hunter color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my Hunter Pippa and Black Perf Journal Cover from the sale. Love them both. Pippa is going to be wonderful for weekends and travel, and I just adore the Hunter color.




Glad your Sale items came in with no size change surprises!  Hunter Pippa sounds lovely.


----------



## Reba

Just for fun, thought I would share my Nordstrom Rack MZ find...Greta leather wallet in Sapphire..$95 original, $29.98, has small back zip, interior has four card slots and an open slip
Pocket area - my older iPhone actually fits in. Very cute.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just for fun, thought I would share my Nordstrom Rack MZ find...Greta leather wallet in Sapphire..$95 original, $29.98, has small back zip, interior has four card slots and an open slip
> Pocket area - my older iPhone actually fits in. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3200001




Awesome find! Congrats! I've heard Greta is a great little wallet for small bags.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Awesome find! Congrats! I've heard Greta is a great little wallet for small bags.




Thanks Luv..I have the small bags part covered...  It is currently hanging in back zip pocket of Kara...[emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I've been carrying Jade Roxy every day for a week or so now. It is ok, but does not displace Jane for me. It holds about the same, I think. I like that the Roxy straps stay put on the shoulder, and I do like the extra exterior pockets. I don't like that it's a really floppy bag (less leather trim = less structure), and feels more cheaply made overall than my Janes. I also think the size/shape/strap length combo makes it tougher on my shoulder when full with weighty items. That is a delicate balance that Jane gets right for me, and most other bags don't. I am liking the Jade/gold hw combo. 

I continue to think it will be good for travel but won't displace Jane and Frankie as my faves. 

My niece has been using the black Roxy and loves it. It will make a great stealth diaper bag when her little one arrives.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Some more new size Smetro comparison shots. First is Jewel Print Smetro with Kingsport limited ed Mini Metro. 




The next is JP Smetro with Clay Smutton. Smutton and Smetro are now the same height (with Smetro sides unattached).


----------



## LuvAllBags

This is JP Smetro with Blackberry Paige inside. It fits, but not as well as in the older Smetros. With Paige, ipad, makeup bag and work laptop, it will be a tight fit. It is a perfect fit with room to spare in older Smetro.


----------



## Reba

Sorry about sizing issues...but, love the Jewel Print!  Looks pretty with Blackberry. Maybe you could hand carry Small Metro and shoulder carry Paige. I know not your ideal...but, they would look like a beautiful coordinating set.

When I travel I crossbody Kingsport Lizzy and hand carry Kingsport Quilted City Tote. Coordinating set idea.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sorry about sizing issues...but, love the Jewel Print!  Looks pretty with Blackberry. Maybe you could hand carry Small Metro and shoulder carry Paige. I know not your ideal...but, they would look like a beautiful coordinating set.
> 
> When I travel I crossbody Kingsport Lizzy and hand carry Kingsport Quilted City Tote. Coordinating set idea.




Yeah, I like the print a lot...lots of colors but not too bright. You're right - they do make a lovely coordinating set at the very least. I have them packed up and ready to go for next week. Looking forward to using them.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just for fun, thought I would share my Nordstrom Rack MZ find...Greta leather wallet in Sapphire..$95 original, $29.98, has small back zip, interior has four card slots and an open slip
> Pocket area - my older iPhone actually fits in. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3200001



Very cute!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Very cute!




Thanks Dcooney!  Just a wallet...doesn't count on space ban...[emoji6]


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> This is JP Smetro with Blackberry Paige inside. It fits, but not as well as in the older Smetros. With Paige, ipad, makeup bag and work laptop, it will be a tight fit. It is a perfect fit with room to spare in older Smetro.
> 
> View attachment 3200032
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200033



Though it is a tighter fit, paige and jewel smetro are brilliant together!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Though it is a tighter fit, paige and jewel smetro are brilliant together!!!




Thanks! Yes, they are a nice match.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OMG Y'all!!! 40% off SITE WIDE, including MZ Wallace!!! Better hurry!!

Use code: cyber2015

http://www.museten.com/mz-wallace/?sort=newest


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMG Y'all!!! 40% off SITE WIDE, including MZ Wallace!!! Better hurry!!
> 
> Use code: cyber2015
> 
> http://www.museten.com/mz-wallace/?sort=newest




Wow, they still have some oldies!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow, they still have some oldies!


Some oldies AND some goodies! lol


----------



## button401

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMG Y'all!!! 40% off SITE WIDE, including MZ Wallace!!! Better hurry!!
> 
> Use code: cyber2015
> 
> http://www.museten.com/mz-wallace/?sort=newest



Just ordered my Kate Bordeaux!!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coach Lover Too said:


> Some oldies AND some goodies! lol




Yes! I have ordered from them before and had good luck.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Oh wow they really do have some oldies all those beautiful colors


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> Just ordered my Kate Bordeaux!!  Thanks for the tip!




Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's a gorgeous classic black Bea with satin interior on the bay...looks barely used...beautiful. Not my auction.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Although Bea its such a pretty bag deff not my style. im so happy i sold mine bc it was collecting dust in my closet


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Although Bea its such a pretty bag deff not my style. im so happy i sold mine bc it was collecting dust in my closet




So did I. I love the look but the style doesnt quite work for me. This one is an oldie from the time of satin interior but looks pristine.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

button401 said:


> Just ordered my Kate Bordeaux!!  Thanks for the tip!




You're welcome!!! I got excited when I saw the Kate's too! Enjoy it!!


----------



## vivelebag

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMG Y'all!!! 40% off SITE WIDE, including MZ Wallace!!! Better hurry!!
> 
> Use code: cyber2015
> 
> http://www.museten.com/mz-wallace/?sort=newest




I ordered the large blue Sutton. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

I loved the look of bea but the wide base drove me crazy when I slid it on my shoulder . Though I do miss looking at it from time to time as I sold mine too.


----------



## Tuuli35

dcooney4 said:


> I loved the look of bea but the wide base drove me crazy when I slid it on my shoulder . Though I do miss looking at it from time to time as I sold mine too.




Bea is very pretty bag, if only handles would be a bit longer.


----------



## dcooney4

Tuuli35 said:


> Bea is very pretty bag, if only handles would be a bit longer.



I agree!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I loved the look of bea but the wide base drove me crazy when I slid it on my shoulder . Though I do miss looking at it from time to time as I sold mine too.



Yep I hated the base shaper that kept Bea from hugging the body--- it made it really uncomfortable to shoulder carry and I don't do arm carry bags.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I've been carrying Jade Roxy every day for a week or so now. It is ok, but does not displace Jane for me. It holds about the same, I think. I like that the Roxy straps stay put on the shoulder, and I do like the extra exterior pockets. I don't like that it's a really floppy bag (less leather trim = less structure), and feels more cheaply made overall than my Janes. I also think the size/shape/strap length combo makes it tougher on my shoulder when full with weighty items. That is a delicate balance that Jane gets right for me, and most other bags don't. I am liking the Jade/gold hw combo.
> 
> I continue to think it will be good for travel but won't displace Jane and Frankie as my faves.
> 
> My niece has been using the black Roxy and loves it. It will make a great stealth diaper bag when her little one arrives.



I ordered reg. and large Roxy and I'm keeping both, but the floppy tops are a definitely  a big con with these bags.  I think if they didn't flop it would be love, but they sag so much (large sags much more than regular size, but they both do) that it's definitely not love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered reg. and large Roxy and I'm keeping both, but the floppy tops are a definitely  a big con with these bags.  I think if they didn't flop it would be love, but they sag so much (large sags much more than regular size, but they both do) that it's definitely not love.




Agree! Boo to floppy tops!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tuuli35 said:


> Bea is very pretty bag, if only handles would be a bit longer.




Yes - agree!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

button401 said:


> Just ordered my Kate Bordeaux!!  Thanks for the tip!





vivelebag said:


> I ordered the large blue Sutton. Thanks!



You're very welcome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Advent Day 1 - 40% off selected oxford nylon (metro) bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yesterday carried Jewel Smetro + BB Paige. Did not work with Paige inside Smetro. My Monday load always includes more stuff, and yesterday was lighter than usual but it was still too tight. Boo. I carried them separately and it was fine but not preferred. They are a very pretty color match! 

Today I switched into my Berry Jane with Champagne mushroom [emoji173]&#65039;. I have a lot to haul today so also carrying a Longchamp LP.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Advent Day 1 - 40% off selected oxford nylon (metro) bags!




Nice!  Thought it started tonight...I am not biting at this one...hope all you huge Metro fans are Merry!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yesterday carried Jewel Smetro + BB Paige. Did not work with Paige inside Smetro. My Monday load always includes more stuff, and yesterday was lighter than usual but it was still too tight. Boo. I carried them separately and it was fine but not preferred. They are a very pretty color match!
> 
> Today I switched into my Berry Jane with Champagne mushroom [emoji173]&#65039;. I have a lot to haul today so also carrying a Longchamp LP.




Sorry it didn't workout. You found a new bag plan and they changed dimensions on you..damn. Such a bummer. Did any of the sale small metros with old dimensions work back to any bags.., or too bright?  I hope you find a use for that pretty Jewel Print...have a good - busy day.


----------



## dcooney4

What is everyone carrying today. It is raining here so I took a quick shot of my trusty charcoal luster Baby Jane . She still looks brand new after all this time.


----------



## dcooney4

Sorry forgot to attach picture.


----------



## Daquiri

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry forgot to attach picture.



Really pretty bag! Thanks for posting pic.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Advent Day 1 - 40% off selected oxford nylon (metro) bags!



I ordered a navy small Metro. Very pleased. Would love one of the bright colors as well but need to pace myself.


----------



## button401

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry forgot to attach picture.



Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sorry it didn't workout. You found a new bag plan and they changed dimensions on you..damn. Such a bummer. Did any of the sale small metros with old dimensions work back to any bags.., or too bright?  I hope you find a use for that pretty Jewel Print...have a good - busy day.




I missed the color I would have wanted - Sahara Metallic. The rest are too summery for me. I would love the neon pink, but I held that one in the boutique a while back and it looked silly on me. Great in theory but doesnt match my look or personality.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NWT Ink Stud Mia on the bay!!! Not my auction.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I missed the Pink Lava Medium Metro which I wanted to get to replace my current Tokidoki x JuJuBe bag as my summertime pool bag.


----------



## renza

I'm always tempted by metro totes but the lack of exterior pocket is the killer for me. If they would just add an external slip or zip pocket on the backside, I would jump on a medium tote! Or if that Glenn Ligon tote had the newer shoulder-carry handles I would have kept that.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

do you guys prefer the Metro Totes or the Suttons? I dont own any of these styles but I've been looking at them lately on the website


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> do you guys prefer the Metro Totes or the Suttons? I dont own any of these styles but I've been looking at them lately on the website




I love them both, but I personally prefer the Small Metro. I use a black Large Metro for travel as weekend bag.

I have a Sutton as my gym bag, but could easily use it for other things. My only complaint is it slips off my shoulder. Hence my preference for Small Metro. I hand carry it. 

I think it's good to have a metro or sutton in your collection!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you LuvAllBags for ur quick response..I do agree of having one of them as part of ur collections. Never seen both bags IRL but I like how the Suttons have a top zipper for extra security and I prefer should carry over hand carry


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Thank you LuvAllBags for ur quick response..I do agree of having one of them as part of ur collections. Never seen both bags IRL but I like how the Suttons have a top zipper for extra security and I prefer should carry over hand carry




You would probably like a Sutton then! The Metros have a top zip too. The medium metro is shoulder carry, but it's big. I like the size of the Sutton. It is a great size when the sides are buckled down.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> You would probably like a Sutton then! The Metros have a top zip too. The medium metro is shoulder carry, but it's big. I like the size of the Sutton. It is a great size when the sides are buckled down.


how much bigger is the Sutton in comparison to the Belle? The largest MZ I have is the Belle bag and thats pretty big to me Im very petite


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> how much bigger is the Sutton in comparison to the Belle? The largest MZ I have is the Belle bag and thats pretty big to me Im very petite




About the same size. Sutton is deeper but it smooshes against the body.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ooh - new Smetros added to Advent! Begonia and Rose Print!!! I got Rose Print. Swoon!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> About the same size. Sutton is deeper but it smooshes against the body.


thank you LuvAllBags helpful as always


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh - new Smetros added to Advent! Begonia and Rose Print!!! I got Rose Print. Swoon!




You already had...or just got?  I love print...if was in smaller than this...my lil' Smutton ..done...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry forgot to attach picture.




She's a beauty. Haven't seen too many Baby Jane's lately...I admire so much..don't own, but love. 

I am still wearing my Clove Kara. Loving shape, size and color. Hope MZ hits the trifecta with more styles in the near future...but, I am happy I have a few goodies in my collection that work for me.


----------



## katrice9000

I'm thinking of getting the large metro for a gym bag.  Anyone uses it this way?  Is it good for this?

Thanks


----------



## makn808

Day 2, black Frankie, mineral leather, silver hw...$395.


----------



## Reba

Ooh..who's going for it?  Would like to ask [emoji318], but am hesitating on a couple of points..weight of bag, strap length - seems in between to me, and black hole interior. Pretty sure if it were a pretty interior, the other two hesitations would be out the window...
...but, I still kinda want it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You already had...or just got?  I love print...if was in smaller than this...my lil' Smutton ..done...




Just got. Didnt even know they made Smetro in this print.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..who's going for it?  Would like to ask [emoji318], but am hesitating on a couple of points..weight of bag, strap length - seems in between to me, and black hole interior. Pretty sure if it were a pretty interior, the other two hesitations would be out the window...
> ...but, I still kinda want it.




Oh geez! I have always wanted a black Frankie! 

Reba, it is a heavy bag. Straps fit fine over my shoulder. Hate the black hole interior but this one may be worth overooking that. I haven't seen a black Frankie since they did the black stud version years ago. Exciting!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

katrice9000 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the large metro for a gym bag.  Anyone uses it this way?  Is it good for this?
> 
> Thanks




IMO it would be big for this, but based on what I see on instagram, lots use it for the gym.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh geez! I have always wnted a black Frankie!
> 
> Reba, it is a heavy bag. Straps fit fine over my shoulder. Hate the black hole interior but this one may be worth overookng that. I haven't seen a black Frankie since they did the black stud version years ago. Exciting!!!




Luvsall..if you get...you'll be 2 for 2..[emoji51].


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry forgot to attach picture.




Lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall..if you get...you'll be 2 for 2..[emoji51].




Ack. Scary place to be on Day 2...good thing I sold a bunch recently.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ack. Scary place to be on Day 2...good thing I sold a bunch recently.




Two really nice ones too...tis the season..[emoji319]


----------



## Fleurdelphine

.


----------



## Fleurdelphine

.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> She's a beauty. Haven't seen too many Baby Jane's lately...I admire so much..don't own, but love.
> 
> I am still wearing my Clove Kara. Loving shape, size and color. Hope MZ hits the trifecta with more styles in the near future...but, I am happy I have a few goodies in my collection that work for me.



I can't stop thinking about the Clove Kara . Do you wear it even when it rains? I slept funny and hurt my shoulder and have been hand carrying baby Jane.  So I think I can hand carry Kara. I am a little concerned that it is a small bag and I am a bit chunky at the moment so it might look funny on me and my daughter does not like mz. Do you think I could still pull it off?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Clove Kara . Do you wear it even when it rains? I slept funny and hurt my shoulder and have been hand carrying baby Jane.  So I think I can hand carry Kara. I am a little concerned that it is a small bag and I am a bit chunky at the moment so it might look funny on me and my daughter does not like mz. Do you think I could still pull it off?




I did carry in rain yesterday..although was only a few mad dashes in and out of buildings. It really isn't that small.., when it first came out - over a year ago - I thought of it as a mini - but, we have seen the trend of true mini styles. This doesn't seem that small to me now. It fits everything that I carry in Lizzy. I am almost 5'8" tall..I don't think it looks silly on me. It has a lot going on - pockets, hardware and I leave strap on. It has enough of a presence. ....so hard to decide..especially when there will be a new temptation every night at midnight!


----------



## Oceansbythesea

I went for the Frankie!  Have wanted that bag since first sight, but couldn't find one anywhere for sale!  Would have probably liked a different color than black, but we'll see.  I like to use colorful vera bradley pouches inside my bags, so hopefully the black hole won't be an issue.


----------



## Reba

Oceansbythesea said:


> I went for the Frankie!  Have wanted that bag since first sight, but couldn't find one anywhere for sale!  Would have probably liked a different color than black, but we'll see.  I like to use colorful vera bradley pouches inside my bags, so hopefully the black hole won't be an issue.




Good for you...I would love to try...but am resisting. I had the same thought about black interior...thought of all my more colorful accessories and market purses from other MZ's that I could use...but..I will not buy, I will not buy...


----------



## Reba

Dcooney I was trying to update my post re: Kara...update is not working.  Re: using in rain...I don't worry too much about my MZ's in the rain, except if there is a lot of leather...on this it is the Saffiano trim...so I really don't worry. The black Kara..I might have hesitated in yesterday's downpours.


----------



## Reba

Well..I don't have to worry anymore..Frankie sold out..I am safe...


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Reba said:


> Well..I don't have to worry anymore..Frankie sold out..I am safe...



That sold out fast.  Well no more temptation!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dcooney I was trying to update my post re: Kara...update is not working.  Re: using in rain...I don't worry too much about my MZ's in the rain, except if there is a lot of leather...on this it is the Saffiano trim...so I really don't worry. The black Kara..I might have hesitated in yesterday's downpours.



Thank you so much for the info. I placed an order for the clove Kara.  I love the look of the black one but I have too many black bags.  I did not think I would like the clove Paige when it first came because it was brown and now I have worn it more then most of my other bags . So I figured I might as well grab Kara before they are even more impossible to find. I trust your taste and we are almost the same height. It also helped that I sold two bags yesterday so I have a bit of space. They were inexpensive bags but they took up space. Now I hope they ship it fast. Thanks again for all your patience with my questions.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I placed an order for the clove Kara.  I love the look of the black one but I have too many black bags.  I did not think I would like the clove Paige when it first came because it was brown and now I have worn it more then most of my other bags . So I figured I might as well grab Kara before they are even more impossible to find. I trust your taste and we are almost the same height. It also helped that I sold two bags yesterday so I have a bit of space. They were inexpensive bags but they took up space. Now I hope they ship it fast. Thanks again for all your patience with my questions.




Great...  I know I got it at a super low price this Summer from MZ - just about what FOH had it for. Wasn't sure about the color, but had fallen for the shape at the store. Now so glad I got it. Hope you like it as much as I do. [emoji162]


----------



## Reba

Oceansbythesea said:


> That sold out fast.  Well no more temptation!




Glad you got yours while you had the chance...[emoji320]


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone carrying today. It is raining here so I took a quick shot of my trusty charcoal luster Baby Jane . She still looks brand new after all this time.



I changed over to the Bordeaux Jane this week. Sorry the pic came out sideways. Couldn't figure out how to rotate! I really love this color with silver hardware. Love your charcoal luster Baby Jane!


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> I changed over to the Bordeaux Jane this week. Sorry the pic came out sideways. Couldn't figure out how to rotate! I really love this color with silver hardware. Love your charcoal luster Baby Jane!




IMO, one of the best ever colors, so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> I changed over to the Bordeaux Jane this week. Sorry the pic came out sideways. Couldn't figure out how to rotate! I really love this color with silver hardware. Love your charcoal luster Baby Jane!



Thank you! This is lovely. I did not realize the Bordeaux had silver hardware.


----------



## lv lover steph

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! This is lovely. I did not realize the Bordeaux had silver hardware.




I got the Bordeaux Jane too... Totally in love!!


----------



## lv lover steph




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> I changed over to the Bordeaux Jane this week. Sorry the pic came out sideways. Couldn't figure out how to rotate! I really love this color with silver hardware. Love your charcoal luster Baby Jane!



Its beautiful..congrats we are bag twins



lv lover steph said:


> View attachment 3203720



Ur Kate is GORGEOUS love that color..congrats


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Reba

..


----------



## Lanine

lv lover steph said:


> View attachment 3203720



This color is beautiful! Is this Bordeaux also? Looks so much warmer and redder than my Jane. Bordeaux sometimes looks purple like currant and sometimes dark brown like espresso, it's definitely a chameleon color!


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> Its beautiful..congrats we are bag twins
> 
> 
> 
> Ur Kate is GORGEOUS love that color..congrats



Yay, bag twins!!


----------



## mariposa08

lv lover steph said:


> View attachment 3203720



Is this redwood?


----------



## lv lover steph

I am wrong... I got redwood.  On sale and I love it.


----------



## lv lover steph

Lanine said:


> This color is beautiful! Is this Bordeaux also? Looks so much warmer and redder than my Jane. Bordeaux sometimes looks purple like currant and sometimes dark brown like espresso, it's definitely a chameleon color!




I thought it was but you are right... It is redwood!


----------



## lv lover steph

mariposa08 said:


> Is this redwood?




Yes!!  You are right.  Whoops!!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Yes!!  You are right.  Whoops!!




Redwood is beautiful. Such a warm color. Love. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> I changed over to the Bordeaux Jane this week. Sorry the pic came out sideways. Couldn't figure out how to rotate! I really love this color with silver hardware. Love your charcoal luster Baby Jane!




Bag twins! Love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> View attachment 3203720




So pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Two really nice ones too...tis the season..[emoji319]




Yes...I got it. Hopefully the boxes will mix in with all the Christmas gifts arriving and hubs won't even notice. [emoji56][emoji12]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...I got it. Hopefully the boxes will mix in with all the Christmas gifts arriving and hubs won't even notice. [emoji56][emoji12]




Then..when using new Frankie.."this...oh this is an oldie from my collection dear, a classic from the archives silly" [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

50% off is really off redwood is really good. If I had not bought something yesterday I would have gone for something now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Then..when using new Frankie.."this...oh this is an oldie from my collection dear, a classic from the archives silly" [emoji6]




Yep! Haha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Whew...not tempted today. Thank goodness!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> 50% off is really off redwood is really good. If I had not bought something yesterday I would have gone for something now.




I love the color...such a pretty color with dark denim. Don't need another bag...


----------



## dcooney4

No we do not need another bag Reba.&#128540;


----------



## button401

lv lover steph said:


> View attachment 3203720



Beautiful..I got the same bag and waiting for delivery! Merry Xmas to us


----------



## Reba

Does gold hardware on a bag with silver zips on a outerwear coat bother anyone else?  Or should I ignore?


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Does gold hardware on a bag with silver zips on a outerwear coat bother anyone else?  Or should I ignore?




Not a problem at all! Enjoy them together! I mix hardware anyway but I really think matching coat and purse hardware is unnecessary.


----------



## button401

https://www.tradesy.com/all/mz-wallace/

Sale on MZ bags at Tradesy


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Not a problem at all! Enjoy them together! I mix hardware anyway but I really think matching coat and purse hardware is unnecessary.




Thank you Renza..need help keeping OCD thoughts in check sometimes. 

Can I pick your brains again?  Here's a pic...let me know if this is serving up an icy winter blue/silver vibe...or, why is that chick wearing a Summer bag with her puffer?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

i think that's more of a year round color.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you Renza..need help keeping OCD thoughts in check sometimes.
> 
> Can I pick your brains again?  Here's a pic...let me know if this is serving up an icy winter blue/silver vibe...or, why is that chick wearing a Summer bag with her puffer?
> 
> View attachment 3204417



I think it works well because the coat is light in color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Thank you Renza..need help keeping OCD thoughts in check sometimes.
> 
> Can I pick your brains again?  Here's a pic...let me know if this is serving up an icy winter blue/silver vibe...or, why is that chick wearing a Summer bag with her puffer?
> 
> View attachment 3204417


it looks great together Reba  love that Lizzy on you


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Reba said:


> Thank you Renza..need help keeping OCD thoughts in check sometimes.
> 
> Can I pick your brains again?  Here's a pic...let me know if this is serving up an icy winter blue/silver vibe...or, why is that chick wearing a Summer bag with her puffer?
> 
> View attachment 3204417



I just saw someone today with a white coat and same blue color purse.  I thought it looked great!    It is a good winter mix too IMO.


----------



## Reba

^^^you girls are good for my confidence!  Just arrived at outlets..won't spend time wondering if I look like a fool [emoji5]&#65039;. Think I will take from your comments that in Winter - save for my silver jacket days!  Thanks guys. [emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you Renza..need help keeping OCD thoughts in check sometimes.
> 
> Can I pick your brains again?  Here's a pic...let me know if this is serving up an icy winter blue/silver vibe...or, why is that chick wearing a Summer bag with her puffer?
> 
> View attachment 3204417




I like it with the coat!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Surprised Redwood hasn't sold out today...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Surprised Redwood hasn't sold out today...




Must be the day-after spending hangover from all those Frankie's that sold...

Kind of regretting not going for it. Next time I will not hesitate - if there is a next time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Must be the day-after spending hangover from all those Frankie's that sold...
> 
> Kind of regretting not going for it. Next time I will not hesitate - if there is a next time.




It is such a useful bag. If an opportunity arises, I recommend it! Maybe purchase it when it's returnable so you can send back if it's not love.


----------



## Reba

Wow. Great price on Mayfair Tote. Have to say...great Advent Specials so far!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Wow. Great price on Mayfair Tote. Have to say...great Advent Specials so far!



Definitely! If it wasn't for that darned zipper flap...


----------



## wileykyle

Reba said:


> Wow. Great price on Mayfair Tote. Have to say...great Advent Specials so far!


Can Mayfair owners tell me how it is as a work bag? Will it fit 13" laptop, iPad and folders/notebooks? Seems maybe not bream reading dimension, especially since the base looks more narrow than top and zipper lip might make it more difficult to get in bigger items.  Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

wileykyle said:


> Can Mayfair owners tell me how it is as a work bag? Will it fit 13" laptop, iPad and folders/notebooks? Seems maybe not bream reading dimension, especially since the base looks more narrow than top and zipper lip might make it more difficult to get in bigger items.  Thanks!




It's a good work bag re: size - about Jane size or so (slightly smaller) not including the pockets. I had and sold the Clay version. The size/shape combo does not work for my shoulder and I was having pain. I also could not do the zipper lip.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wow. Great price on Mayfair Tote. Have to say...great Advent Specials so far!




Agree! So far so great.  Am tempted by Begonia today but will resist. I prefer Sm Mayfair.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am so excited to get my Rose Print Smetro and Frankie! Shipping takes them longer during Advent for obvious reasons but I'm overly impatient to get my hands on these two!!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am so excited to get my Rose Print Smetro and Frankie! Shipping takes them longer during Advent for obvious reasons but I'm overly impatient to get my hands on these two!!!




It's just like Christmas [emoji318][emoji319][emoji318][emoji319][emoji318]!!!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I am so excited to get my Rose Print Smetro and Frankie! Shipping takes them longer during Advent for obvious reasons but I'm overly impatient to get my hands on these two!!!



Can't wait to see.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Spoke too soon...they will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions. 

I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection. 

Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom. 

Thrilled!!!


----------



## Reba

^^gorgeous Luvsall. Love them together. My dream combo last year was Bordeaux Lizzy and this Metro but in a Sutton for Weekend trips. Then my Lizzy arrived water damaged and the Sutton disappeared from the website for my b-day...such drama...so happy you got this lovely combo!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Oceansbythesea

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233



Those are very pretty!


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Anyone have any reviews/pics of the small sutton?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Anyone have any reviews/pics of the small sutton?




Oh yes there are a bunch. Look in our separate pics thread or search by keyword Sutton or Smutton in this thread.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> ^^gorgeous Luvsall. Love them together. My dream combo last year was Bordeaux Lizzy and this Metro but in a Sutton for Weekend trips. Then my Lizzy arrived water damaged and the Sutton disappeared from the website for my b-day...such drama...so happy you got this lovely combo!!! [emoji7]







Oceansbythesea said:


> Those are very pretty!




Thanks!!!


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233



Beautiful and I  love the gold touch..congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllbags- what a fabulous combo


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233



So pretty!! The mushroom is the perfect touch. Congrats.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233


both so BEAUTIFUL..OMG LuvAllBags that is so weird I think you just purchased my Ruby Paige that I put up for Ebay last week..how strange is that..if that was really you enjoy the bag it is really in almost brand new condition and it still smelt like leather inside..wow


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> both so BEAUTIFUL..OMG LuvAllBags that is so weird I think you just purchased my Ruby Paige that I put up for Ebay last week..how strange is that..if that was really you enjoy the bag it is really in almost brand new condition and it still smelt like leather inside..wow




Haha! I bet it is! I love it!


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233




I was never a fan of Ruby, but these are fabulous together!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

what are you guys hoping for tonight's advent special..Im actually kinda MZ content at the moment


----------



## nyshopaholic

I was hoping you could all maybe help me with my MZ Wallace dilemma. In my collection currently I have:

Black Waxed Leather Sophie
Black Bedford Baby Jane with satin pink interior
Mahogany Baby Jane
Kingsport Gray Lizzy
Clove Coco Tote 
Pink Lava Medium Metro (Advent Special I just received yesterday and I love it - will be using it as my pool bag this summer to replace a Tokidoki x JuJuBe Sea Amo bag I was using.)

My issue is that while I love all of these bags, I am not actively using any of them, except for the Sophie when I go out and just need a small bag. When I need a brown bag, I find myself reaching for one of my LVs, even though I adore the rose gold hardware on the mahogany and Kingsport gray. I find the straps on the Baby Jane too short to fit over my bulky winter jackets, and the leather strap on the Lizzy hurts my shoulder when it's loaded up.

So I guess my question for you wise ladies is how do you know when the time is right to let go of the MZ Wallace's that you are not using, knowing that they may be hard to replace if you regret it later? While I would love to keep them all, I have very limited closet space so if something new comes, something must go out.


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233



I love your bags, the colors are so vibrant! I think I'm in the minority but I still love my Ruby Jane tote. I actually like the style even though it is a bit heavier than the Jane but all those compartments make up for it!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233





These are gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

nyshopaholic said:


> I was hoping you could all maybe help me with my MZ Wallace dilemma. In my collection currently I have:
> 
> Black Waxed Leather Sophie
> Black Bedford Baby Jane with satin pink interior
> Mahogany Baby Jane
> Kingsport Gray Lizzy
> Clove Coco Tote
> Pink Lava Medium Metro (Advent Special I just received yesterday and I love it - will be using it as my pool bag this summer to replace a Tokidoki x JuJuBe Sea Amo bag I was using.)
> 
> My issue is that while I love all of these bags, I am not actively using any of them, except for the Sophie when I go out and just need a small bag. When I need a brown bag, I find myself reaching for one of my LVs, even though I adore the rose gold hardware on the mahogany and Kingsport gray. I find the straps on the Baby Jane too short to fit over my bulky winter jackets, and the leather strap on the Lizzy hurts my shoulder when it's loaded up.
> 
> So I guess my question for you wise ladies is how do you know when the time is right to let go of the MZ Wallace's that you are not using, knowing that they may be hard to replace if you regret it later? While I would love to keep them all, I have very limited closet space so if something new comes, something must go out.


This is a hard question but if your not using it sell it. I am having the same issue but I am going to wait a bit and if I still have not used them I will sell. Now is a great time to sell though. I have found after Christmas most bags go for less money because people are trying to pay off the holiday bills.


----------



## Daquiri

Lanine said:


> I love your bags, the colors are so vibrant! I think I'm in the minority but I still love my Ruby Jane tote. I actually like the style even though it is a bit heavier than the Jane but all those compartments make up for it!


I love my Jane Tote too.  I've been using my coal one for the past month, maybe longer. The compartments seem to work really well for me and the size is perfect. I love your Ruby one!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are two recent purchases I have not shared yet. I have purged my MZ collection of all styles not Jane, Frankie, Smetro (old size) and Paige, with very few one-offs for specific occasions.
> 
> I have been hunting old Paiges in the secondary market and finally found a Ruby in excellent condition. I am so happy with it. I sold my Ruby Jane Tote because I loved the color, didn't love the style. So glad to have this color back in the collection.
> 
> Smetro-gate caused me to get this beauty to go with it - Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro. It is perfect! Paired here with Champagne Mushroom.
> 
> Thrilled!!!
> View attachment 3205232
> 
> View attachment 3205233



Ok, I really need to stop looking at photos of your bags. Makes me want to spend, spend, spend . Those are absolutely beautiful! That gold tassel is WOW.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> I love your bags, the colors are so vibrant! I think I'm in the minority but I still love my Ruby Jane tote. I actually like the style even though it is a bit heavier than the Jane but all those compartments make up for it!




Love your Jane Tote and charm! Ruby is so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I was hoping you could all maybe help me with my MZ Wallace dilemma. In my collection currently I have:
> 
> Black Waxed Leather Sophie
> Black Bedford Baby Jane with satin pink interior
> Mahogany Baby Jane
> Kingsport Gray Lizzy
> Clove Coco Tote
> Pink Lava Medium Metro (Advent Special I just received yesterday and I love it - will be using it as my pool bag this summer to replace a Tokidoki x JuJuBe Sea Amo bag I was using.)
> 
> My issue is that while I love all of these bags, I am not actively using any of them, except for the Sophie when I go out and just need a small bag. When I need a brown bag, I find myself reaching for one of my LVs, even though I adore the rose gold hardware on the mahogany and Kingsport gray. I find the straps on the Baby Jane too short to fit over my bulky winter jackets, and the leather strap on the Lizzy hurts my shoulder when it's loaded up.
> 
> So I guess my question for you wise ladies is how do you know when the time is right to let go of the MZ Wallace's that you are not using, knowing that they may be hard to replace if you regret it later? While I would love to keep them all, I have very limited closet space so if something new comes, something must go out.




I sell for two reasons: 1) the style just will not work for me or is painful to carry; 2) I don't use it, though I may love something about it. In the second case, it usually takes me 6-12 mos of the bag sitting unused before I let it go. When I do, I usually don't regret it because I've given it plenty of time. This happened with my floral JF Tote. It was so completely gorgeous, but not practical for me. I only regret selling bags when I haven't given it enough of a chance. That happened with Bianca. Then it took me 6 mos to find another one. Give it enough time and sell when you're ready. Do one or a few at a time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> what are you guys hoping for tonight's advent special..Im actually kinda MZ content at the moment




Great question....I am always most excited about the limited edition items. But they just did one of those, and they spread them out. Maybe tonight will be a contest or a social media promo.


----------



## Lanine

Daquiri said:


> I love my Jane Tote too.  I've been using my coal one for the past month, maybe longer. The compartments seem to work really well for me and the size is perfect. I love your Ruby one!



What a relief! I was starting to think I was the only one who liked the Jane tote! The size seems to fit me better than the Jane for some reason. I love the coal color too especially with the nice contrasting trim!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your Jane Tote and charm! Ruby is so pretty!



Thank you!! I agree, Ruby is so pretty and such a unique color


----------



## dcooney4

I like the Jane  tote a lot too but it is a bit too heavy for me, or I would have one too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> What a relief! I was starting to think I was the only one who liked the Jane tote! The size seems to fit me better than the Jane for some reason. I love the coal color too especially with the nice contrasting trim!





You and Daquiri are right - Coal is gorgeous. That was one of last year's Advent limited editions, I believe!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today - 30% off Monica and Lucy's picks. Includes some cuties- gold dust Lena, Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair, black lacquer Penny, Graphite Luster Marlena and Black Mineral Rome. 

I adore that Cameo Luster Sm Mayfair.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The Jade Roxy on ebay has been reduced to $149! Not my auction.


----------



## dcooney4

My Kara came late last night and I adore it . It is supposed to be new but it has some small dark stains in the lining. Has anyone ever gotten a bag with this and were you able to remove it?


----------



## dcooney4

If so how? No one locally sells amodex so I was wondering if you have other suggestions? Has anyone tried carbona stain remover?


----------



## kennedy56

Couldn't resist the black lacquer Penny. Since buying the bl Sutton a few weeks ago for travel bag, I have been craving to carry it...but no trips scheduled until 2016. Penny will give me my daily dose...


----------



## kennedy56

Does anyone know if a 15" laptop will fit in Marlena?


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Couldn't resist the black lacquer Penny. Since buying the bl Sutton a few weeks ago for travel bag, I have been craving to carry it...but no trips scheduled until 2016. Penny will give me my daily dose...




Great choice! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Does anyone know if a 15" laptop will fit in Marlena?




I had and sold a Marlena...not sure but am thinking either just barely or no.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> My Kara came late last night and I adore it . It is supposed to be new but it has some small dark stains in the lining. Has anyone ever gotten a bag with this and were you able to remove it?




Sorry to hear that. Without knowing what the stain could be, it's hard to say.


----------



## dcooney4

I called and they checked the lining on a couple of the other ones that are satchel shaped in the clove and they have it too. So I am going to leave it be and try not to stress . I was bad though and ordered it in black too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I called and they checked the lining on a couple of the other ones that are satchel shaped in the clove and they have it too. So I am going to leave it be and try not to stress . I was bad though and ordered it in black too.




I wonder if it's glue leaking through the lining? 

Congrats on the black...so pretty with the gold zippers.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I had and sold a Marlena...not sure but am thinking either just barely or no.



Thanks Luv. Just curious why you sold the Marlena.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Thanks Luv. Just curious why you sold the Marlena.




I love the look and all the pockets in theory, but I found it inconvenient to get in/out of easily, and wonky to sling over the shoulder. I would not wear it like a backpack everyday. It is also smaller than my daily commute bags, capacity-wise. Just not a good fit for me. I really like my Metro backpack so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the look and all the pockets in theory, but I found it inconvenient to get in/out of easily, and wonky to sling over the shoulder. I would not wear it like a backpack everyday. It is also smaller than my daily commute bags, capacity-wise. Just not a good fit for me. I really like my Metro backpack so I'm sticking with it.



Thanks, that makes sense. I notice the same for my Lena but since I will only use occasionally, when sequins are appropriate, I will deal with it.


----------



## Daquiri

kennedy56 said:


> Couldn't resist the black lacquer Penny. Since buying the bl Sutton a few weeks ago for travel bag, I have been craving to carry it...but no trips scheduled until 2016. Penny will give me my daily dose...


Adorable bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I called and they checked the lining on a couple of the other ones that are satchel shaped in the clove and they have it too. So I am going to leave it be and try not to stress . I was bad though and ordered it in black too.




Aaahh..you are funny!!  You got the Black too!  If you love the Clove, you will be over the moon with the Black; it is striking. Sorry to hear about the slight imperfection, but that is all it is..I would leave it alone and put your things in and enjoy. If you try to remedy it, you may make it worse.  It was probably an issue at production.  [emoji4]..glad we will be double Kara twins.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Couldn't resist the black lacquer Penny. Since buying the bl Sutton a few weeks ago for travel bag, I have been craving to carry it...but no trips scheduled until 2016. Penny will give me my daily dose...




I have the Penny in the shiny quilted Mercury..it is great. Would love the Black too..but won't. Enjoy...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have the Penny in the shiny quilted Mercury..it is great. Would love the Black too..but won't. Enjoy...




Aah that's right...quilted mercury is so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Aaahh..you are funny!!  You got the Black too!  If you love the Clove, you will be over the moon with the Black; it is striking. Sorry to hear about the slight imperfection, but that is all it is..I would leave it alone and put your things in and enjoy. If you try to remedy it, you may make it worse.  It was probably an issue at production.  [emoji4]..glad we will be double Kara twins.



That is exactly what I decided to do. Soon we really will be double Kara twins!&#128512;


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Advent bags arrived! Both are keepers. 

First, the Rose Print Smetro. Very pretty! I will use this a lot. 




Then, the Black Mineral Frankie! It looks as you would expect.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I will say this...the new Bedford bags are just not as well made as in the past. I will keep the Frankie because I have wanted a black one forever. But it's not as nice as my other two. 

The Rose Print Smetro actually seems really nice. The oxford has a pretty sheen.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is exactly what I decided to do. Soon we really will be double Kara twins![emoji3]




Not too small is it...the size on body doesn't seem out of proportion to me; and seeing you ordered the second one..I guess not to you either...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My Advent bags arrived! Both are keepers.
> 
> First, the Rose Print Smetro. Very pretty! I will use this a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3206649
> 
> 
> Then, the Black Mineral Frankie! It looks as you would expect.
> 
> View attachment 3206650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206652




The Small Metro really does look like a beauty!  I know you will enjoy. That will go with a few of your Paige bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Small Metro really does look like a beauty!  I know you will enjoy. That will go with a few of your Paige bags!




Yes, it's a good one...will be great with Paiges for sure!


----------



## vivelebag

My large midnight blue Sutton arrived the other day from Muse Ten. Love the color and the leather trim. It will be a very easy casual bag to run around with. So pleased! Thanks to the TPFer who shared the link!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I will say this...the new Bedford bags are just not as well made as in the past. I will keep the Frankie because I have wanted a black one forever. But it's not as nice as my other two.
> 
> The Rose Print Smetro actually seems really nice. The oxford has a pretty sheen.




Both are gorgeous!  What about the new Frankie seems not as nice?  For $400 I would hope it was really well made


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not too small is it...the size on body doesn't seem out of proportion to me; and seeing you ordered the second one..I guess not to you either...



It is fine. I think I was worried that it was going to be as small as Janie but it is not. I think it is just right.


----------



## mothbeast

kennedy56 said:


> Does anyone know if a 15" laptop will fit in Marlena?



I don't think so. my 13" laptop would already stick up a bit over the top unless I angle it. There might be some photos from when i got my cherry Marlena. I think a 15" would get in the way of the drawstring.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> My Advent bags arrived! Both are keepers.
> 
> First, the Rose Print Smetro. Very pretty! I will use this a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3206649
> 
> 
> Then, the Black Mineral Frankie! It looks as you would expect.
> 
> View attachment 3206650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206652



I have to say the small metro is even prettier in your photo. I like the placement of the pattern on yours. Enjoy them both!


----------



## Reba

That's a cute mushroom. Wish I could just buy it...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Both are gorgeous!  What about the new Frankie seems not as nice?  For $400 I would hope it was really well made




The lining is thinner, the handles are thinner, the long front and back zippers aren't laid in as well...I think new MZ fans would be fine with it...when you have a comparison, you can notice the difference. 

As a funny aside, one of my favorite SA's told me the mineral leather reminds her of dry skin. Now that's all I can think about when I look at it. Haha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love the Advent promo today...that charm is adorable and would be perfect with any of my black MZ's...hmmmm...


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> The lining is thinner, the handles are thinner, the long front and back zippers aren't laid in as well...I think new MZ fans would be fine with it...when you have a comparison, you can notice the difference.
> 
> As a funny aside, one of my favorite SA's told me the mineral leather reminds her of dry skin. Now that's all I can think about when I look at it. Haha!



aw that's very disappointing to hear.  Are you definitely keeping it?  I wanted a moto Frankie for so long and this one not being made as well will be a huge disappointment especially for that price.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> aw that's very disappointing to hear.  Are you definitely keeping it?  I wanted a moto Frankie for so long and this one not being made as well will be a huge disappointment especially for that price.




I am keeping. I would not say it's made poorly. I do think the materials are lower quality than in the past. I noticed this with Roxy too...everything just feels thinner somehow. The long zippers are "wavy" if that makes sense...they work but don't lay completely flat. I'm hoping they will flatten out as I use the bag. I will also apply some candle wax to smooth the tracks on the long zippers.


----------



## kennedy56

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say the small metro is even prettier in your photo. I like the placement of the pattern on yours. Enjoy them both!



Yes, the placement of the pattern on LuvAllBags Metro is lovely. It is random and just dumb luck what you get sometimes with patterns. I have a laptop case with a butterfly pattern that looks nothing like the photo online, but I still love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Yes, the placement of the pattern on LuvAllBags Metro is lovely. It is random and just dumb luck what you get sometimes with patterns. I have a laptop case with a butterfly pattern that looks nothing like the photo online, but I still love.




The best part of the pattern on this Smetro, IMO, is on the bottom. Lol - of course. I will have to take a picture of it.


----------



## kennedy56

I was choosing veggies along side a woman yesterday in a Chicago Whole Foods store. She had a black lacquer large Metro. Drool....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Regarding the Rose Print, I am hoping it will show up as one of the Advent LE items on a Smutton or Medium Sutton. A girl can dream!


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I was choosing veggies along side a woman yesterday in a Chicago Whole Foods store. She had a black lacquer large Metro. Drool....




I bet the black lacquer will be great for Chicago winters!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I am keeping. I would not say it's made poorly. I do think the materials are lower quality than in the past. I noticed this with Roxy too...everything just feels thinner somehow. The long zippers are "wavy" if that makes sense...they work but don't lay completely flat. I'm hoping they will flatten out as I use the bag. I will also apply some candle wax to smooth the tracks on the long zippers.




I appreciate the feedback on it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone purchased one of the Chrome bags? I am curious to see an IRL pic.


----------



## plumaplomb

LuvAllBags said:


> I am keeping. I would not say it's made poorly. I do think the materials are lower quality than in the past. I noticed this with Roxy too...everything just feels thinner somehow. The long zippers are "wavy" if that makes sense...they work but don't lay completely flat. I'm hoping they will flatten out as I use the bag. I will also apply some candle wax to smooth the tracks on the long zippers.



I actually have noticed this as well.  I owned a Clara once and remember it feeling so heavy and lush and wonderfully made.  Nothing like what is being sold at Nordstrom right now.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Has anyone purchased a Hyde before?


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> I sell for two reasons: 1) the style just will not work for me or is painful to carry; 2) I don't use it, though I may love something about it. In the second case, it usually takes me 6-12 mos of the bag sitting unused before I let it go. When I do, I usually don't regret it because I've given it plenty of time. This happened with my floral JF Tote. It was so completely gorgeous, but not practical for me. I only regret selling bags when I haven't given it enough of a chance. That happened with Bianca. Then it took me 6 mos to find another one. Give it enough time and sell when you're ready. Do one or a few at a time.






dcooney4 said:


> This is a hard question but if your not using it sell it. I am having the same issue but I am going to wait a bit and if I still have not used them I will sell. Now is a great time to sell though. I have found after Christmas most bags go for less money because people are trying to pay off the holiday bills.



Thank you both so much for your input!! It's definitely been 6+ months since I've used the Baby Janes, so I think I may list both of those and hold on to the Lizzy since I do love the kingsport gray and the the rose gold color combo, plus I wear it crossbody. I also think I'm going to keep the Clove Coco Tote because it really is a great bag for work.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you both so much for your input!! It's definitely been 6+ months since I've used the Baby Janes, so I think I may list both of those and hold on to the Lizzy since I do love the kingsport gray and the the rose gold color combo, plus I wear it crossbody. I also think I'm going to keep the Clove Coco Tote because it really is a great bag for work.




Sounds great! You are smart to keep the Kingsport bag...they are a stunning and unique color/hw combo and rarely show up in resale. Not getting that color is one of my biggest MZ regrets.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Beautiful new additions, Luvs. Sound like you've really nailed down exactly what works for you. 

I've been enjoying Advent so far. Nothing for me but the offers have been really fun and interesting. Well, except today's, which was kind of blah.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Beautiful new additions, Luvs. Sound like you've really nailed down exactly what works for you.
> 
> I've been enjoying Advent so far. Nothing for me but the offers have been really fun and interesting. Well, except today's, which was kind of blah.




You are right about today's...it made me remember that last year started out with a bang and then dwindled down pretty quickly and got kinda boring...I hope we still have some fun things to look forward to!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Beautiful new additions, Luvs. Sound like you've really nailed down exactly what works for you.
> 
> I've been enjoying Advent so far. Nothing for me but the offers have been really fun and interesting. Well, except today's, which was kind of blah.







Reba said:


> You are right about today's...it made me remember that last year started out with a bang and then dwindled down pretty quickly and got kinda boring...I hope we still have some fun things to look forward to!!




Agree...hope it doesn't stay boring! You're right, Reba. I remember that from last year. 

Thanks, Namkha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Great deal on classic Bea today! Hope it's not being discontinued!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Hopefully they release a deal for the Hyde in cameo lustre! That bag is such a darling!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Great deal on classic Bea today! Hope it's not being discontinued!




It is such a beautiful bag. Yet so many that have had it have not kept it..I would love to get..it is soo pretty..but don't want to get something that won't get used... Anyone have words of wisdom?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It is such a beautiful bag. Yet so many that have had it have not kept it..I would love to get..it is soo pretty..but don't want to get something that won't get used... Anyone have words of wisdom?




I wish I had word of wisdom...I am one of the bought-sold folks...beautiful but too small for me. I do adore that classic black/red and this is the perfect bag in that combo, IMO. 

Don't buy unless you like satchels. Some carry it on the shoulder but many can't/don't. It is a beauty carried in hand or over forearm. 

I think it's Pirula who's the Bea devotee...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I wish I had word of wisdom...I am one of the bought-sold folks...beautiful but too small for me. I do adore that classic black/red and this is the perfect bag in that combo, IMO.
> 
> Don't buy unless you like satchels. Some carry it on the shoulder but many can't/don't. It is a beauty carried in hand or over forearm.
> 
> I think it's Pirula who's the Bea devotee...




Thank you...am wondering if I should let my Black Kara fill this Black satchel spot and leave it at that...but, so tempting at that price to put under the [emoji319]. Have admired those pleats for so long.


----------



## dcooney4

Bea is a stunner. I sold mine because I wore it as a shoulder bag and the base was to wide for me. Mine was forest green with rose gold hardware. If I did not wear olive greens it would have been stunning as a hand held.


----------



## auri

LuvAllBags said:


> I wish I had word of wisdom...I am one of the bought-sold folks...beautiful but too small for me. I do adore that classic black/red and this is the perfect bag in that combo, IMO.
> 
> Don't buy unless you like satchels. Some carry it on the shoulder but many can't/don't. It is a beauty carried in hand or over forearm.
> 
> I think it's Pirula who's the Bea devotee...



Thanks for the info about Bea. I considered buying it. I love the look of satchels but I've learned that I prefer longer strap drops. I bought the black frankie last week even though the straps are shorter than I normally use, so I'm hoping it's still ok. I haven't even received a shipping notice for that one yet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today's Advent Special is great, but I'm not seeing the sale prices...I see the full prices.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I wish I had word of wisdom...I am one of the bought-sold folks...beautiful but too small for me. I do adore that classic black/red and this is the perfect bag in that combo, IMO.
> 
> Don't buy unless you like satchels. Some carry it on the shoulder but many can't/don't. It is a beauty carried in hand or over forearm.
> 
> I think it's Pirula who's the Bea devotee...




Wonder if they will ever re-release the Gigi. It was similar to the Bea, but without the horizontal break. Or maybe a large Bea with longer, over-the-shoulder straps. I'd be very interested in that ...


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wipe dear if they will ever re-release the Gigi. It was similar to the Bea, but without the horizontal break. Or maybe a large Bea with longer, over-the-shoulder straps. I'd be very interested in that ...




How pretty would that be...I'd be interested too. Gigi was a gorgeous bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Advent specials are now working correctly! Gawd, I love that floral JF tote....already had and sold so won't do it, but it is just stunning. One of the most beautiful bags I've ever owned. It's like a piece of art.


----------



## nyshopaholic

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wonder if they will ever re-release the Gigi. It was similar to the Bea, but without the horizontal break. Or maybe a large Bea with longer, over-the-shoulder straps. I'd be very interested in that ...




If they do re-release the Gigi I would totally buy it because that's my new kitten's name, lol


----------



## lv lover steph

Anyone have and like the JF tote?


----------



## dcooney4

I now have both Kara's and love them. It is strange how just a different color gives the bag a completely different look.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I now have both Kara's and love them. It is strange how just a different color gives the bag a completely different look.




So true...they are like totally different bags!!  I told you the Black would knock your socks off!! So elegant, yet you can still wear however you like. So glad you went for both!!


----------



## dcooney4

Love them both! The clove doesn't photograph as pretty but they both are lovely! Thanks again for Reba!


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Love them both! The clove doesn't photograph as pretty but they both are lovely! Thanks again for Reba!



These are so lovely! I can see why you wanted them in both colors.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

nyshopaholic said:


> If they do re-release the Gigi I would totally buy it because that's my new kitten's name, lol




We need to see your kitten!! She's squarely on topic because of her name.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Love them both! The clove doesn't photograph as pretty but they both are lovely! Thanks again for Reba!




Lovely! Black is a knockout, for sure. Funny how some bags don't photograph as well.


----------



## mbmb

I need a large, but not huge or heavy, shoulder bag with flat rather than rolled straps. (I hope my sore shoulder isn't a result of carrying Jane, which I love.)  Does anyone have an opinion on Hayley?  I saw somewhere that LuvAllBags did not like shoulder strap -- can you explain?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> If they do re-release the Gigi I would totally buy it because that's my new kitten's name, lol




Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Love them both! The clove doesn't photograph as pretty but they both are lovely! Thanks again for Reba!




Both beautiful! You are right - they look so different!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I need a large, but not huge or heavy, shoulder bag with flat rather than rolled straps. (I hope my sore shoulder isn't a result of carrying Jane, which I love.)  Does anyone have an opinion on Hayley?  I saw somewhere that LuvAllBags did not like shoulder strap -- can you explain?  Thanks for your help!




Hi! Lots of folks love Hayley. It's an awesome bag. It just did not work for me for two reasons: the shoulder strap did not stay on my shoulder, and the bag is not quite deep enough for my daily items. I need about one more inch of depth.


----------



## Daquiri

dcooney4 said:


> Love them both! The clove doesn't photograph as pretty but they both are lovely! Thanks again for Reba!



Very pretty. Kara is a sweet bag in both colors. I have a clove Coco tote and really love the color. It's so versatile.


----------



## mbmb

Thinking of the new Medium Sutton as a purse that would be soft on the shoulder. Since I'm not a commuter and the proximity car key stays in the purse, maybe I could do without all the outer pockets.  Has anyone seen or tried the new Medium Sutton?


----------



## dcooney4

Daquiri said:


> Very pretty. Kara is a sweet bag in both colors. I have a clove Coco tote and really love the color. It's so versatile.



Thanks! I am so happy to have gotten them.


----------



## renza

mbmb said:


> I need a large, but not huge or heavy, shoulder bag with flat rather than rolled straps. (I hope my sore shoulder isn't a result of carrying Jane, which I love.)  Does anyone have an opinion on Hayley?  I saw somewhere that LuvAllBags did not like shoulder strap -- can you explain?  Thanks for your help!




I love my Hayley! I used the shoulder strap for the first time recently (for several days on a trip) and it was very comfortable that way. Hayley does get heavy if you pack it full, but it didn't feel heavy with the wide shoulder strap. I prefer it cross body despite the weight. It's a lovely bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Hayley is such a pretty bag and I love the removable 2 way straps..The only thing I dont like about it is the depth of the bag (I think is under 3")  and I wish it was a lil bit shorter( meaning east-west) its longer than the Jane


----------



## mbmb

tua said:


> Hayley is such a pretty bag and I love the removable 2 way straps..The only thing I dont like about it is the depth of the bag (I think is under 3")  and I wish it was a lil bit shorter( meaning east-west) its longer than the Jane



Web site says Hayley is 5" deep, same as Jane.  But you see a significant difference between the two?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Web site says Hayley is 5" deep, same as Jane.  But you see a significant difference between the two?




Yes. Jane is definitely deeper by more than an inch, if not closer to two.


----------



## LuvAllBags

On the free mushroom day, I ordered the Mika wallet. I love it! Love the mushroom too! The mushroom center appears pink in the photo, but it's bright red maybe with a pink tone.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> On the free mushroom day, I ordered the Mika wallet. I love it! Love the mushroom too! The mushroom center appears pink in the photo, but it's bright red maybe with a pink tone.
> 
> View attachment 3211017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211018




So pretty!!!   So jelly of all your Advent goodies...!!


----------



## ms p

Love the hot pink mushroom interior &#128525;


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> On the free mushroom day, I ordered the Mika wallet. I love it! Love the mushroom too! The mushroom center appears pink in the photo, but it's bright red maybe with a pink tone.
> 
> View attachment 3211017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211018



Ooh! Love.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> Thinking of the new Medium Sutton as a purse that would be soft on the shoulder. Since I'm not a commuter and the proximity car key stays in the purse, maybe I could do without all the outer pockets.  Has anyone seen or tried the new Medium Sutton?



I had the medium Sutton (used 1x and sold). It's a great bag  the size is just nice and I like that the newer Mzw bags has slightly wider interior patch pocket in the front of main compartment. I sold it as I'm downsizing and I prefer the small Sutton personally


----------



## kennedy56

So...I am not happy with the zippers on my new black lacquer Penny. They do not run smoothly and I can barely operate some of them. I hope this isn't an overall theme in level of quality for MZW products going forward.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> On the free mushroom day, I ordered the Mika wallet. I love it! Love the mushroom too! The mushroom center appears pink in the photo, but it's bright red maybe with a pink tone.
> 
> View attachment 3211017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211018



Now that is a stunning wallet! Congrats!


----------



## Reba

Wow...50% off Dawn..great color..have in Paige...or would be buying Lizzy!!  If there is a style that works for you, go for it, classic color!


----------



## lv lover steph

I love Dawn too!!!  My fave!


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> So...I am not happy with the zippers on my new black lacquer Penny. They do not run smoothly and I can barely operate some of them. I hope this isn't an overall theme in level of quality for MZW products going forward.




Sorry to hear this. The zips on my similar Mercury Penny have been fine.  Maybe if you call CS, they might be willing to swap out a different one..hopefully it's not all of them...  It's worth a try..


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> On the free mushroom day, I ordered the Mika wallet. I love it! Love the mushroom too! The mushroom center appears pink in the photo, but it's bright red maybe with a pink tone.
> 
> View attachment 3211017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211018




Love the textured silver interior. What great wallet! It'll be so fun to use.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Wow...50% off Dawn..great color..have in Paige...or would be buying Lizzy!!  If there is a style that works for you, go for it, classic color!




Would have loved a Jane but am also kind of glad it doesn't exist...the Cdn dollar just hit an 11-year low against the US dollar.


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> Wow...50% off Dawn..great color..have in Paige...or would be buying Lizzy!!  If there is a style that works for you, go for it, classic color!



I missed it ... Was only thing I was wanting to go on sale this season. Lizzy was already gone and I tried to add Kate to my cart right at she sold out! I hope some of you guys got what you wanted!


----------



## button401

contra mundum said:


> I missed it ... Was only thing I was wanting to go on sale this season. Lizzy was already gone and I tried to add Kate to my cart right at she sold out! I hope some of you guys got what you wanted!



Happed to me too =(  Hopefully there will be another end of season sale!


----------



## button401

contra mundum said:


> I missed it ... Was only thing I was wanting to go on sale this season. Lizzy was already gone and I tried to add Kate to my cart right at she sold out! I hope some of you guys got what you wanted!



I even got the freakin Dawn Tassel a few months ago..hopefully it will go with my new Bordeaux Kate =)


----------



## dcooney4

I hate when a bag has zipper issues . That would be a deal breaker for me too. Luckily both my Kara's have zippers that glide very easily. Love love love! Perhaps try a replacement or a different style. Good luck!


----------



## dcooney4

Dawn Lizzy was already sold out by the time I checked my email. Probably a good thing because my DH would have thought I was insane. &#128521;


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> I missed it ... Was only thing I was wanting to go on sale this season. Lizzy was already gone and I tried to add Kate to my cart right at she sold out! I hope some of you guys got what you wanted!




Oh bummer..they either didn't have many, or it was very popular. Well, I have learned...when you miss one...the good part is when the next awesome gotta have color comes along...you still have room [emoji6].., or maybe someone who bought will decide the shape isn't for the...watch the bay..


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Dawn Lizzy was already sold out by the time I checked my email. Probably a good thing because my DH would have thought I was insane. [emoji6]




Sometimes the "sell out" saves us from ourselves...[emoji6]...it's bailed me out a few times...


----------



## button401

dcooney4 said:


> Dawn Lizzy was already sold out by the time I checked my email. Probably a good thing because my DH would have thought I was insane. &#128521;



They must have added more cause I  just ordered one and there is "low stock" now!!


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Wow...50% off Dawn..great color..have in Paige...or would be buying Lizzy!!  If there is a style that works for you, go for it, classic color!



FYI...Lizzy was sold out this am but is now says limited availability.


----------



## Daquiri

button401 said:


> They must have added more cause I  just ordered one and there is "low stock" now!!



I didn't see your post before mine saying the same thing. I just ordered one myself. I tried to resist last night but gave in this morning.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> FYI...Lizzy was sold out this am but is now says limited availability.




Oh good..I am all set, have a Paige in Dawn. Hope Contra mundum sees...


----------



## button401

Daquiri said:


> I didn't see your post before mine saying the same thing. I just ordered one myself. I tried to resist last night but gave in this morning.



Congrats to us and btw..there is in store availability for Dawn Kate too!!


----------



## Daquiri

So I switched out of my Coal Jane Tote into another bag, a good size satchel, not too heavy. It had been a while since I last used it and I always felt it was a great bag, well organized...I can't wait to get home and switch back to another MZW. There is something about having all of those pockets on the outside and a place inside just for my metro card. Even though I love leather, I am hesitant to use any of my substantial leather bags due to their weight and as of today, it finally dawned on me how much I prefer MZ's because the layout helps me be more organized.


----------



## Daquiri

Did anyone notice the Metro Yogas in black and camo? I don't practice Yoga but they're cute.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> So I switched out of my Coal Jane Tote into another bag, a good size satchel, not too heavy. It had been a while since I last used it and I always felt it was a great bag, well organized...I can't wait to get home and switch back to another MZW. There is something about having all of those pockets on the outside and a place inside just for my metro card. Even though I love leather, I am hesitant to use any of my substantial leather bags due to their weight and as of today, it finally dawned on me how much I prefer MZ's because the layout helps me be more organized.




Lightweight and organized...two things, besides pretty, all are bags should be!


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Did anyone notice the Metro Yogas in black and camo? I don't practice Yoga but they're cute.




I did see those..very cute...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Sometimes the "sell out" saves us from ourselves...[emoji6]...it's bailed me out a few times...



So true!


----------



## Funaek

Snatched up a Dawn Lizzy, my first Lizzy!  I'm excited because I've been wanting a Lizzy for a while.  For those who have a Lizzy and Paige, which do you like better and find yourself using more?  I hope the Lizzy won't be too small for my needs.  Does the strap stay on the shoulder well?


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> Snatched up a Dawn Lizzy, my first Lizzy!  I'm excited because I've been wanting a Lizzy for a while.  For those who have a Lizzy and Paige, which do you like better and find yourself using more?  I hope the Lizzy won't be too small for my needs.  Does the strap stay on the shoulder well?



I have two of each and honestly love both styles. You are going to love it. It can fit quit s bit more then you would think.


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> Snatched up a Dawn Lizzy, my first Lizzy!  I'm excited because I've been wanting a Lizzy for a while.  For those who have a Lizzy and Paige, which do you like better and find yourself using more?  I hope the Lizzy won't be too small for my needs.  Does the strap stay on the shoulder well?




I have a few of Lizzy. Got my first Paige, in Dawn, this Fall - for a short time I thought maybe I liked Paige better because of the double pockets in front/and that pretty color didn't hurt. But, after going back into my Lizzy bags after; for me Lizzy just really is the perfect size and configuration. Lizzy seems to hold more and just work better. The double pockets on Paige are nice, but smaller. And Lizzy has the big zip pleated pocket plus zip slip on top of that which seem more user friendly - quick in and out. I think you will love. I mainly use nylon strap on shoulder or crossbody; but the leather strap works for me when I have used. Hope you enjoy. Let us know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also snagged a Dawn Lizzy early this morn...Hubs is going to divorce me after this Advent.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> So I switched out of my Coal Jane Tote into another bag, a good size satchel, not too heavy. It had been a while since I last used it and I always felt it was a great bag, well organized...I can't wait to get home and switch back to another MZW. There is something about having all of those pockets on the outside and a place inside just for my metro card. Even though I love leather, I am hesitant to use any of my substantial leather bags due to their weight and as of today, it finally dawned on me how much I prefer MZ's because the layout helps me be more organized.




You've just exactly described how I feel! I love my MZs first! So easy to carry and quickly find things. I can no longer tolerate heavy or disorganized bags, and I love leather too.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I also snagged a Dawn Lizzy early this morn...Hubs is going to divorce me after this Advent.




If he does...make sure your lawyer protects your bags [emoji162][emoji163][emoji164]!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> If he does...make sure your lawyer protects your bags [emoji162][emoji163][emoji164]!!




Yes!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes!!




[emoji6]


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> Oh good..I am all set, have a Paige in Dawn. Hope Contra mundum sees...



Did not see in time sadly... was v busy day at work. Sigh. Looks like everyone else on TPF snagged a Dawn Lizzy today though so if anyone has regrets, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Lanine

contra mundum said:


> Did not see in time sadly... was v busy day at work. Sigh. Looks like everyone else on TPF snagged a Dawn Lizzy today though so if anyone has regrets, feel free to PM me!



It's still available at the Upper East Side store (212) 737-0347. You can call and order and still get the sale price. My sister did the same thing this morning to snag the Dawn Nikki. Good luck!


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> I also snagged a Dawn Lizzy early this morn...Hubs is going to divorce me after this Advent.



Right?? My Lizzy makes this my 3rd Mz purchase in a month!! The good thing is that all were on sale


----------



## Reba

I guess the Astor will not go down in MZW history as one of their great success stories. Was introduced as being iconic and classic...months later on the deep clearance rack...  It's a great deal. I think the biggest problem is that zipper flap which hinders usage of interior pockets.  I would almost, for that price, get one for fun...but it's pretty chunky..going to take up closet space too...


----------



## Reba

What happened to all the Clay bags?  Not on the site...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> What happened to all the Clay bags?  Not on the site...




Ooh - I smell an upcoming Advent Special!!! Clay Emilie, come to mama! Lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I guess the Astor will not go down in MZW history as one of their great success stories. Was introduced as being iconic and classic...months later on the deep clearance rack...  It's a great deal. I think the biggest problem is that zipper flap which hinders usage of interior pockets.  I would almost, for that price, get one for fun...but it's pretty chunky..going to take up closet space too...




No kidding. Two of my nieces, whom I have not Christmas shopped for yet, are both obsessed with the Pink Lava version. They both also have birthdays near the holiday. I see a combo gift coming on and them being twinsies! That would wrap up my Christmas shopping too. Off to check out the Special!


----------



## morejunkny

button401 said:


> Congrats to us and btw..there is in store availability for Dawn Kate too!!




This was my downfall...I had been successfully resisting all of the other advent specials but this one I just couldn't! I stalked the store when they opened (20 minutes late!). Considered Nikki to mix things up a little (I already have a Kate) but decided it was too small as a carry on.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh - I smell an upcoming Advent Special!!! Clay Emilie, come to mama! Lol.




Oh Luv..just file for the D for your hubs...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh Luv..just file for the D for your hubs...




Hahaha! [emoji12][emoji6][emoji56]


----------



## LuvAllBags

morejunkny said:


> This was my downfall...I had been successfully resisting all of the other advent specials but this one I just couldn't! I stalked the store when they opened (20 minutes late!). Considered Nikki to mix things up a little (I already have a Kate) but decided it was too small as a carry on.




Congrats! Kate does make a fab carryon!


----------



## dcooney4

You are cracking me up again! I love this group.


----------



## Daquiri

Great prices for the Astors. And it would be awesome if they offer clay as an Advent special. That is such a pretty color. Of course I got the small black Astor and Clay Emilie full price a while ago. Kicking myself a bit but seriously, the Advent specials have been pretty good this year. Lots of great bags and deep discounts. Something for everyone.


----------



## dcooney4

Daquiri said:


> Great prices for the Astors. And it would be awesome if they offer clay as an Advent special. That is such a pretty color. Of course I got the small black Astor and Clay Emilie full price a while ago. Kicking myself a bit but seriously, the Advent specials have been pretty good this year. Lots of great bags and deep discounts. Something for everyone.



I agree!


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Great prices for the Astors. And it would be awesome if they offer clay as an Advent special. That is such a pretty color. Of course I got the small black Astor and Clay Emilie full price a while ago. Kicking myself a bit but seriously, the Advent specials have been pretty good this year. Lots of great bags and deep discounts. Something for everyone.




Yes..so true. I haven't bought anything. Of course I don't really "need" anything...just want. I think so far I might regret the Bea. That was such a good price on such a pretty classic. There sure have been a lot of temptations. Let's see if I make it through unscathed..  I am happy for all of you that did find some things so far.., great deals [emoji319]


----------



## button401

Reba said:


> Yes..so true. I haven't bought anything. Of course I don't really "need" anything...just want. I think so far I might regret the Bea. That was such a good price on such a pretty classic. There sure have been a lot of temptations. Let's see if I make it through unscathed..  I am happy for all of you that did find some things so far.., great deals [emoji319]



My one regret was the Frankie!  I agree the sales have been fab!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Great prices for the Astors. And it would be awesome if they offer clay as an Advent special. That is such a pretty color. Of course I got the small black Astor and Clay Emilie full price a while ago. Kicking myself a bit but seriously, the Advent specials have been pretty good this year. Lots of great bags and deep discounts. Something for everyone.




How do you like the Emilie?


----------



## Reba

button401 said:


> My one regret was the Frankie!  I agree the sales have been fab!




I would have loved that one too, but the black interior and $400 price tag make me think..maybe it's ok to see if they do again sometime.


----------



## ModXer

Hey ladies, I've been using my medium metro to haul around my laptop but it's kind of killing my shoulder...so I'm thinking about going with a backpack. I like that the Cece has a dedicated padded space for a laptop but I think I'd prefer the lightweight and potentially more versatile (i.e., usable for casual/weekend purposes) aspect of the Metro Backpack. The only things holding me back with pulling the trigger are 1) no strap to keep my laptop from flopping over onto the other contents of the bag and 2) what material to choose--I love the black lacquer for its look and how it might give the bag a bit of shape vs the other metro materials, but I think the steel might be more seasonless.

Has anyone used a Metro Backpack for work or play? Or--if you've seen them in person--do have any specific insights you could provide?


----------



## ModXer

Reba said:


> I would have loved that one too, but the black interior and $400 price tag make me think..maybe it's ok to see if they do again sometime.




IIRC, last year after Advent they put the Bordeaux Frankie on sale--so maybe they'll do the same with this year's Frankie...and then you can scoop it up at a deal!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> How do you like the Emilie?



I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I have not used Emilie. The bag is still wrapped up. I fully intended to use it sooner but I went a little MZ crazy and haven't gotten around to it. I love my Jane and Coco Totes so I have been using those mostly for work and the Paige on weekends.


----------



## button401

Reba said:


> I would have loved that one too, but the black interior and $400 price tag make me think..maybe it's ok to see if they do again sometime.



Exactly!! Tax season  Lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

ModXer said:


> Hey ladies, I've been using my medium metro to haul around my laptop but it's kind of killing my shoulder...so I'm thinking about going with a backpack. I like that the Cece has a dedicated padded space for a laptop but I think I'd prefer the lightweight and potentially more versatile (i.e., usable for casual/weekend purposes) aspect of the Metro Backpack. The only things holding me back with pulling the trigger are 1) no strap to keep my laptop from flopping over onto the other contents of the bag and 2) what material to choose--I love the black lacquer for its look and how it might give the bag a bit of shape vs the other metro materials, but I think the steel might be more seasonless.
> 
> Has anyone used a Metro Backpack for work or play? Or--if you've seen them in person--do have any specific insights you could provide?




I have a black Metro backpack. I like it for travel, but it is floppy and I find it hard to organize my things inside.


----------



## Daquiri

Received dawn Lizzy today and I love it!! I'm pretty torn about whether I should keep it or give to my mother who is also an MZ fan. I ordered her a black lacquer small Sutton for Christmas and it's adorable but the Lizzy is too and I think more versatile. Dilemmas, dilemmas...


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Received dawn Lizzy today and I love it!! I'm pretty torn about whether I should keep it or give to my mother who is also an MZ fan. I ordered her a black lacquer small Sutton for Christmas and it's adorable but the Lizzy is too and I think more versatile. Dilemmas, dilemmas...




Glad you love!  ...should have got 2!


----------



## ModXer

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a black Metro backpack. I like it for travel, but it is floppy and I find it hard to organize my things inside.


Ah, that is good to know! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Glad you love!  ...should have got 2!



Tell me about it! That was my first instinct but trying to maintain a bit of self control, just ordered one.


----------



## makn808

Half off clay!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Received dawn Lizzy today and I love it!! I'm pretty torn about whether I should keep it or give to my mother who is also an MZ fan. I ordered her a black lacquer small Sutton for Christmas and it's adorable but the Lizzy is too and I think more versatile. Dilemmas, dilemmas...




She'll love either one! Both are gorgeous and great choices.


----------



## Reba

Soo LuvAll..., did Emile fall into your shopping cart?


----------



## Reba

You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...


----------



## button401

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019



Beautiful..looks brand new!


----------



## Reba

button401 said:


> Beautiful..looks brand new!




Not too far from it...got it in early Fall, and switch bags often. A glad I pulled it out [emoji170]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019


Dawn Paige it's beautiful Reba


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019



Aw Reba, dawn is gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019



So pretty! Great photo too!


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019


Paige is so pretty in Dawn. Also love the tassel.


----------



## ModXer

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019




That is so gorgeous--and that pretty tassel really brings out the silver hardware!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> You girls with your new Dawn bags inspired me to switch into my pretty Paige. Hope you love your new Dawn bags too; such a pretty color...
> View attachment 3213019



This is gorgeous - I love a good navy blue bag!


----------



## Reba

Glad you all like my pic...hope that those of you getting new Advent goodies will share some quick pics too!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How many of you here are Hayley's fan? Can you guys sell the bag to me I'm thinking of letting go of mine


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> How many of you here are Hayley's fan? Can you guys sell the bag to me I'm thinking of letting go of mine




I think Mariposa is a Hayley fan. Maybe she will weigh in! I am a bad person to try to sell you on it...sold mine and never looked back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Soo LuvAll..., did Emile fall into your shopping cart?




Yep...fell right in. No idea how it happened!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you LuvAll I just don't want to regret selling mine I think I might give the bag another try and see if I'm in love with it


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep...fell right in. No idea how it happened!




Darn narrow aisles...oh well..., no point in regrets..., shop on friend.


----------



## contra mundum

tua said:


> How many of you here are Hayley's fan? Can you guys sell the bag to me I'm thinking of letting go of mine



I really like mine. I have Hayley in Blackberry. I found that I needed just a smidge more room than Paige comfortably provides and I LOVE the leather strap option on Hayley that Paige does not have. I also much prefer the pleated back pocket for both aesthetics and functionality. It has a great hobo slouch when not so full yet can really haul a lot if you need her to. Sold?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ModXer said:


> Hey ladies, I've been using my medium metro to haul around my laptop but it's kind of killing my shoulder...so I'm thinking about going with a backpack. I like that the Cece has a dedicated padded space for a laptop but I think I'd prefer the lightweight and potentially more versatile (i.e., usable for casual/weekend purposes) aspect of the Metro Backpack. The only things holding me back with pulling the trigger are 1) no strap to keep my laptop from flopping over onto the other contents of the bag and 2) what material to choose--I love the black lacquer for its look and how it might give the bag a bit of shape vs the other metro materials, but I think the steel might be more seasonless.
> 
> Has anyone used a Metro Backpack for work or play? Or--if you've seen them in person--do have any specific insights you could provide?




Just posted some pics on the pics only thread. Hope that helps.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Just posted some pics on the pics only thread. Hope that helps.




Love your bags! Great pics! Nellie is lovely!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you Contra Mundum ur right Hayley does have a nice slouch. That was the first thing that I fell in love with when I got the bag. I also love how it has the two strap options. I just wished the bag was a lil bit deeper and less longer


----------



## contra mundum

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Just posted some pics on the pics only thread. Hope that helps.



I realize I am supposed to be looking at the bags but I love your furniture and the wall color.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Just posted some pics on the pics only thread. Hope that helps.




Awesome pics, love your bags, especially that Nellie. And, I agree with above comment - that paint on the wall though! [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received Dawn Lizzy - love the color. Have not decided whether keeping or gifting. If keeping, I will use much like Paige and will pair it with my Smetros.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your bags! Great pics! Nellie is lovely!







contra mundum said:


> I realize I am supposed to be looking at the bags but I love your furniture and the wall color.







Reba said:


> Awesome pics, love your bags, especially that Nellie. And, I agree with above comment - that paint on the wall though! [emoji7]




Thanks all! I'm very happy with the new additions but perhaps now have enough quilted items[emoji38]

The paint is Benjamin Moore 2134-20 Midsummer Night (602 - interior Latex ulti-matte). It's a very dark (greyish) brown.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Received Dawn Lizzy - love the color. Have not decided whether keeping or gifting. If keeping, I will use much like Paige and will pair it with my Smetros.




Shipping seems much better this year.  Glad you like your purchase!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Shipping seems much better this year.  Glad you like your purchase!




Shipping is pretty fast this year - I'm happy with how quickly I've received everything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

It's nice to see additions to the sale...nothing grabs my interest - thank goodness! I highly recommend the kamo tassel for anyone on the fence. It's versatile and I get a TON of compliments on it.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks all! I'm very happy with the new additions but perhaps now have enough quilted items[emoji38]
> 
> The paint is Benjamin Moore 2134-20 Midsummer Night (602 - interior Latex ulti-matte). It's a very dark (greyish) brown.




Thanks for sharing paint info...lil off topic..., but, I for one just might be stopping for a paint swatch...maybe would make a nice Fall 2016 MZW color?  [emoji6]


----------



## ModXer

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Just posted some pics on the pics only thread. Hope that helps.




YES those are super helpful, thank you so much for posting them! It's especially good to know that those side pockets are large and useful. It looks like the steel metallic stands up pretty well on its own, too...I think I might take the plunge soon. Though I have to admit, the Jeni that's on sale today is tempting me a bit--but I know it won't hold the amount that the Metro will.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Stella Blue

Thanks for the tip abt the camo tassel. I was thinking of getting it to give my Seagull Lizzy a little pop!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Reba said:


> I would have loved that one too, but the black interior and $400 price tag make me think..maybe it's ok to see if they do again sometime.



Or you could do the BIN at $600



http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/MZ-Wallace-Frankie-bag-Black-Moto-NWT-/321949942170?hash=item4af5b6419a:g:HqcAAOSwk1JWcFuR


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bayou Minou said:


> Or you could do the BIN at $600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/MZ-Wallace-Frankie-bag-Black-Moto-NWT-/321949942170?hash=item4af5b6419a:g:HqcAAOSwk1JWcFuR




That was listed at $395 this morn...hmm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks for the tip abt the camo tassel. I was thinking of getting it to give my Seagull Lizzy a little pop!




Sure thing! It's my favorite tassel by far.


----------



## Reba

Bayou Minou said:


> Or you could do the BIN at $600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/MZ-Wallace-Frankie-bag-Black-Moto-NWT-/321949942170?hash=item4af5b6419a:g:HqcAAOSwk1JWcFuR




Think I'll pass on that...lol


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> That was listed at $395 this morn...hmm.



Looks like somebody needs some xmas money..yikes!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

that $600 price its ridicules


----------



## contra mundum

tua said:


> that $600 price its ridicules



Agree. Anyone paying that needs to have their head examined. And that's coming from someone who has been stalking Frankie like nobody's business since discovering MZW (after they retired the bag, of course. Story of my life...I always learn of something after the fun is over lol sigh)


----------



## estrie

contra mundum said:


> Agree. Anyone paying that needs to have their head examined. And that's coming from someone who has been stalking Frankie like nobody's business since discovering MZW (after they retired the bag, of course. Story of my life...I always learn of something after the fun is over lol sigh)




Hahaha.

There's even an Anthracite Francis Tote listed for a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Bayou Minou

contra mundum said:


> Agree. Anyone paying that needs to have their head examined. And that's coming from someone who has been stalking Frankie like nobody's business since discovering MZW (after they retired the bag, of course. Story of my life...I always learn of something after the fun is over lol sigh)


LOL!  Me, too!  I nearly had a fit the other night when I missed out on a Frankie in Storm.  Always a day late, dollar short.


----------



## button401

contra mundum said:


> Agree. Anyone paying that needs to have their head examined. And that's coming from someone who has been stalking Frankie like nobody's business since discovering MZW (after they retired the bag, of course. Story of my life...I always learn of something after the fun is over lol sigh)



Copy that!! Lol


----------



## halobear

Hi everyone,

Found and purchased a small Roxy at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend.  Can't decide if I should keep it.  Any thoughts on this bag?

Thanks.


----------



## dcooney4

halobear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Found and purchased a small Roxy at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend.  Can't decide if I should keep it.  Any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm surprised it was at the rack. I wonder if that was an error. What is holding you back from keeping it? I think it looks nice. I did not buy it because I had the kara's stuck in my head but that was one of the few I was considering.


----------



## halobear

dcooney4 said:


> I'm surprised it was at the rack. I wonder if that was an error. What is holding you back from keeping it? I think it looks nice. I did not buy it because I had the kara's stuck in my head but that was one of the few I was considering.




Lol I think it's shopper's guilt because I just bought 7 other bags in the past month (2 KS, 3 LC and a Tumi)

It had a regular Nordstrom tag with a red Rack sticker so maybe it was just a random return? It was $140 so I think it was a good price as it is in the black color and I still see it at full price on Nordstrom website.


----------



## dcooney4

halobear said:


> Lol I think it's shopper's guilt because I just bought 7 other bags in the past month (2 KS, 3 LC and a Tumi)
> 
> It had a regular Nordstrom tag with a red Rack sticker so maybe it was just a random return? It was $140 so I think it was a good price as it is in the black color and I still see it at full price on Nordstrom website.



Personally I would keep it and return one of the Longchamp bags.


----------



## halobear

dcooney4 said:


> Personally I would keep it and return one of the Longchamp bags.




Lol I actually would use the LC more (and have been) than the Roxy. then again I have never returned a handbag - ever (unless it was defective). I have 90 days to decide. =)


----------



## Lanine

halobear said:


> Lol I think it's shopper's guilt because I just bought 7 other bags in the past month (2 KS, 3 LC and a Tumi)
> 
> It had a regular Nordstrom tag with a red Rack sticker so maybe it was just a random return? It was $140 so I think it was a good price as it is in the black color and I still see it at full price on Nordstrom website.



Wow, a small Roxy at that price seems like a great deal. I love the Roxy style personally and would grab one if it ever went on sale. Congrats on a great buy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

halobear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Found and purchased a small Roxy at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend.  Can't decide if I should keep it.  Any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> Thanks.




Hi! Sounds like a great deal for a versatile bag. I would keep.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol! 

Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.

Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't! 

Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



Congrats Doc! Glad all the bags worked out well.


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



What an accomplishment! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy the party!!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]


Huge accomplishment -- and a very long road, if you experience was like mine!!!  Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Huge accomplishment -- and a very long road, if you experience was like mine!!!  Congrats!




Thank you! Yes - very long!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats Doc! Glad all the bags worked out well.







Lanine said:


> What an accomplishment! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy the party!!




Thank you both!


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



Congrats Dr. Luvall!!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]




Stopping by the thread to say, 'Congrats!' That's awesome, LuvAll. You should definitely treat yourself to a new bag to mark the occasion. LOL. [emoji6]


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]


CONGRATULATIONS!! That is a huge accomplishment! 
I'm on track to finish in the spring--I can't wait! 

What field is your degree in?


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! That is a huge accomplishment!
> 
> I'm on track to finish in the spring--I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> What field is your degree in?




Congrats in advance, Renza! It feels amazing to be done. I'm excited for you! My field is Rhetoric...you?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Stopping by the thread to say, 'Congrats!' That's awesome, LuvAll. You should definitely treat yourself to a new bag to mark the occasion. LOL. [emoji6]




Thank you! I think I pre-bought my new treats...lol. I will carry my new Frankie and Emilie as my gifts to me!


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats in advance, Renza! It feels amazing to be done. I'm excited for you! My field is Rhetoric...you?


Oh, I did some poking around in some rhetoric scholarship--stuff on visual rhetoric. 
I'm in art history.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]




Luvsall, [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]...first to your purse knowledge [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119], and then just to your knowledge [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]
CONGRATULATIONS!!  [emoji322][emoji324][emoji310]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#55356;&#57214;[emoji322]&#55356;&#57214;[emoji322]


Sorry I'm a lil late to the party but I wanted to congratulate you on such a big accomplishment and I hope you are enjoying ur bags


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



Congrats Luv!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall, [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]...first to your purse knowledge [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119], and then just to your knowledge [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]
> CONGRATULATIONS!!  [emoji322][emoji324][emoji310]







tua said:


> Sorry I'm a lil late to the party but I wanted to congratulate you on such a big accomplishment and I hope you are enjoying ur bags







kennedy56 said:


> Congrats Luv!!




Thanks, ladies!


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Oh, I did some poking around in some rhetoric scholarship--stuff on visual rhetoric.
> 
> I'm in art history.




Awesome! Fascinating subject.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anyone going for a Chelsea Tote today? I highly recommend the Hunter color. So beautiful.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]


Congratulations LuvAll for such a wonderful accomplishment!!!  That's fantastic..


----------



## bubbastatta

Congrats Doc!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



Congratulations Dr. Luv! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## ModXer

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



What an amazing accomplishment--so much hard work, I can't imagine. Congratulations!!
(And there *should* be a graduate degree program in handbag philosophy...&#128516


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Congratulations LuvAll for such a wonderful accomplishment!!!  That's fantastic..







bubbastatta said:


> Congrats Doc!







makn808 said:


> Congratulations Dr. Luv! What a wonderful accomplishment!







ModXer said:


> What an amazing accomplishment--so much hard work, I can't imagine. Congratulations!!
> 
> (And there *should* be a graduate degree program in handbag philosophy...[emoji1])






Thank you so much...and I agree...a grad program in handbag philosophy is much needed! [emoji1]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I've been eyeing that black Chelsea from todays special and that price is really tempting me. Im a lil scared of the corner wear tho my LC le pliage bags have deep corner holes and I dont want the same thing to happen to the Chelsea. I also prefer the new version with the long zipper better


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I've been eyeing that black Chelsea from todays special and that price is really tempting me. Im a lil scared of the corner wear tho my LC le pliage bags have deep corner holes and I dont want the same thing to happen to the Chelsea. I also prefer the new version with the long zipper better




Yeah that little zipper pocket is not very useful...the new one is much more functional. I wonder if they will make the classic black with red interior and gold hw with the new longer zipper. However...this is an awesome deal for a very functional and great size tote.

Not sure about corner wear, but I have had zero wear issues with my other Bedford bags.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



Congratulations Dr. LuvAll!!! So happy for you 

P.S. - Please let us know how your nieces like their new Pink Lava Astors!!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you! I think I pre-bought my new treats...lol. I will carry my new Frankie and Emilie as my gifts to me!



How do you like your Clay Emilie so far? My hubbie was just about to buy it for me during the advent sale but I was concerned about the 7" depth. Is it too bulky as a crossbody on a petite frame?


----------



## Reba

Knowing that you girls, as MZ lovers, all appreciate good quality, I would like to ask a ? about another brand. Does anyone here have or have seen in person the Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpacks - they have reg size and mini in nylon. Cool design. Thinking... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Knowing that you girls, as MZ lovers, all appreciate good quality, I would like to ask a ? about another brand. Does anyone here have or have seen in person the Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpacks - they have reg size and mini in nylon. Cool design. Thinking... Thanks in advance.



Yes, I have seen them on other people in NYC and they look super adorable. Very polished but fashionable. I'm not a backpack girl but if I were, I would own one or two. They're really nice.


----------



## Beth24

Congratulations LuvAll. What a huge accomplishment. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Knowing that you girls, as MZ lovers, all appreciate good quality, I would like to ask a ? about another brand. Does anyone here have or have seen in person the Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpacks - they have reg size and mini in nylon. Cool design. Thinking... Thanks in advance.



I have it and the quality is wonderful. I have the small one.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a quick picture for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Though Reba if you end up getting this we will truely be twins over and over. &#128077;&#128521;


----------



## dcooney4

It has a beautiful purple lining so not a big black hole.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Congratulations Dr. LuvAll!!! So happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - Please let us know how your nieces like their new Pink Lava Astors!!




Thank you! Will do! Wrapped them up today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> How do you like your Clay Emilie so far? My hubbie was just about to buy it for me during the advent sale but I was concerned about the 7" depth. Is it too bulky as a crossbody on a petite frame?




I have not used it yet. It is a large satchel so I probably won't even use the cross-body strap. It looks too deep to use cross-body for someone short like me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Knowing that you girls, as MZ lovers, all appreciate good quality, I would like to ask a ? about another brand. Does anyone here have or have seen in person the Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpacks - they have reg size and mini in nylon. Cool design. Thinking... Thanks in advance.




Yes - they are awesome. I think Bendel has great quality. There are two sizes of that backpack too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Congratulations LuvAll. What a huge accomplishment. [emoji106]&#127995;




Thank you!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> I have not used it yet. It is a large satchel so I probably won't even use the cross-body strap. It looks too deep to use cross-body for someone short like me.



I probably need to use the crossbody option so I'm glad I passed on it. Thanks so much for the info  I ordered the redwood small nikkI instead.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> I probably need to use the crossbody option so I'm glad I passed on it. Thanks so much for the info  I ordered the redwood small nikkI instead.




Pretty!  Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have it and the quality is wonderful. I have the small one.




OMG...we really do have the same taste. I have looked at these online for a while. Told my best friend about the other day...she ordered the large for her [emoji318] to give her for Christmas!  So glad the quality is good. Am tempted to ask my [emoji318] for the mini. Hmm..  Thanks for info and pic.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> Yes, I have seen them on other people in NYC and they look super adorable. Very polished but fashionable. I'm not a backpack girl but if I were, I would own one or two. They're really nice.




Thank you Daquiri...that's what I like about it..a backpack; yet polished...and versatile, as can be worn other ways too. Thanks.


----------



## ms p

Congrats Luvallbags  this milestone absolutely calls for a celebration in TPF style (bags!) &#127881;&#127930;&#127881;&#127930;&#127881;


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - they are awesome. I think Bendel has great quality. There are two sizes of that backpack too!




I knew Dr Luv would have some info...good to get the Doc's quality stamp on quality [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I knew Dr Luv would have some info...good to get the Doc's quality stamp on quality [emoji6]




[emoji1]. Bendel makes great bags...I love the West 57th line, and those backpacks are adorable.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

is there anything in particular that you guys are waiting to see on the Advent special? At this point im only interested at any possible new style releases..im waiting for a new bag style that wows me


----------



## mariposa08

Congrats Luvall!!


----------



## renza

tua said:


> is there anything in particular that you guys are waiting to see on the Advent special? At this point im only interested at any possible new style releases..im waiting for a new bag style that wows me



I would love to see classic styles in a new color!


----------



## BethL

Just wanted to say congrats to Dr. Luv All!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone going for a Chelsea Tote today? I highly recommend the Hunter color. So beautiful.


Ended up ordering the black Chelsea and black lacquer large Savoy. That's it for me.  I'll be living vicariously through you guys for a while. 

I might go back for a mushroom...really trying to resist. They are so darn pretty but I'm not sure if I'll use.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you Daquiri...that's what I like about it..a backpack; yet polished...and versatile, as can be worn other ways too. Thanks.



The backpack straps can be moved to use as a cross body too. It is very versatile. It has great pockets too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Congrats Luvall!!







BethL said:


> Just wanted to say congrats to Dr. Luv All!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> is there anything in particular that you guys are waiting to see on the Advent special? At this point im only interested at any possible new style releases..im waiting for a new bag style that wows me




I would love to see the limited edition teal bags on sale, and would also like to see a Rose Print Smutton. That's the one thing we haven't seen yet this year but that's always a hit...some kind of special mini metro or sutton style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> I would love to see classic styles in a new color!




Me too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daquiri said:


> Ended up ordering the black Chelsea and black lacquer large Savoy. That's it for me.  I'll be living vicariously through you guys for a while.
> 
> I might go back for a mushroom...really trying to resist. They are so darn pretty but I'm not sure if I'll use.




Congrats! That black Chelsea is sharp. I love, love the large Savoy. Those two will go well together! 

I like the mushrooms, but I learned this week that they annoy me on the Frankie. They haven't bothered me on any other styles.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]




Goodness, congratulations!!!! And graduating fall semester just in time for holidays [emoji322] Woohoo!

Also totally jelly of your paint splatter mushroom because of the hot pink interior. It was one of the more persuasive advent items for me so far, but still didn't go for it. 

Love seeing what everyone is snagging!


----------



## ModXer

dcooney4 said:


> The backpack straps can be moved to use as a cross body too. It is very versatile. It has great pockets too.




Thank you for posting the pics and all this info. I keep thinking I want to try a purse/backpack, but I'm not sure the Metro or the Marlena will satisfy me. I like that the Jetsetter can be worn different ways.


----------



## ModXer

tua said:


> is there anything in particular that you guys are waiting to see on the Advent special? At this point im only interested at any possible new style releases..im waiting for a new bag style that wows me




I was hoping for some different Metro style to be introduced/go on sale--some new style, kind of like how they introduced the Smutton over Advent a couple of years ago. But I'm guessing that the Day 1 Metro release might be as close as we get. Sigh.

I dunno, I've been a little disappointed with this year's Advent. I did get the Emerald Oxford Medium Savoy when it appeared briefly in the Sale page, but that's it.


----------



## ModXer

LuvAllBags said:


> I would love to see the limited edition teal bags on sale, and would also like to see a Rose Print Smutton. That's the one thing we haven't seen yet this year but that's always a hit...some kind of special mini metro or sutton style.




Jade would be lovely! Those are the Bedford bags I've been ogling. And agree on the Smutton/Mini Metro wish list. I wish I had gone for the Kingsport Gray Mini Metro they had last Advent.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]



As always, I'm late to the party... Congrats Dr Luv that is so awesome! I will show my cornball side and share that "Calling Dr Luv! Calling Dr Luv... she's got the cure you're thinking of" is now running through my head. Nothing like admitting I am familiar with KISS songs. Lol. Have fun celebrating!


----------



## contra mundum

I bought Janie in Ash early in the Sale because I had been eying it for a while. It's super cute but sooo tiny. I was thinking of putting it on the Bay but then Ingrid in Dawn went on sale so I snagged that hoping a smaller wallet would  make it more workable. I think I have found a solution! Ingrid is awesome. So compact yet tons of storage space. I almost didn't buy it b/c MZW really didn't do a very good job of showcasing it's features. I will try to get some pics up in the next day or so. I also had to impulse buy Henry in Dawn while it was on sale. I am quite pleased. Very nice quality, super roomy. Probably will not use cross body strap but purchased with intent of using as clutch so am happy. 
Agree with Dr LuvAll that a mini Metro or special edition Smutton would be fantastic. That is my weakness after all...


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Goodness, congratulations!!!! And graduating fall semester just in time for holidays [emoji322] Woohoo!
> 
> Also totally jelly of your paint splatter mushroom because of the hot pink interior. It was one of the more persuasive advent items for me so far, but still didn't go for it.
> 
> Love seeing what everyone is snagging!




Thank you so much!


----------



## allisonintexas

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]


Congratulations! That is a huge achievement!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> As always, I'm late to the party... Congrats Dr Luv that is so awesome! I will show my cornball side and share that "Calling Dr Luv! Calling Dr Luv... she's got the cure you're thinking of" is now running through my head. Nothing like admitting I am familiar with KISS songs. Lol. Have fun celebrating!




Bahahahaha! Thank you! Now it's running through my head too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I bought Janie in Ash early in the Sale because I had been eying it for a while. It's super cute but sooo tiny. I was thinking of putting it on the Bay but then Ingrid in Dawn went on sale so I snagged that hoping a smaller wallet would  make it more workable. I think I have found a solution! Ingrid is awesome. So compact yet tons of storage space. I almost didn't buy it b/c MZW really didn't do a very good job of showcasing it's features. I will try to get some pics up in the next day or so. I also had to impulse buy Henry in Dawn while it was on sale. I am quite pleased. Very nice quality, super roomy. Probably will not use cross body strap but purchased with intent of using as clutch so am happy.
> 
> Agree with Dr LuvAll that a mini Metro or special edition Smutton would be fantastic. That is my weakness after all...




You snagged some great things! Congrats. They are all perfect neutrals too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

allisonintexas said:


> Congratulations! That is a huge achievement!!




Thank you!


----------



## mbmb

Thanks to all (renza, tua, LuvAllBags) who helped me to decide on Hayley.  I didn't like the model pics on MZW, but liked the real life pics.  I have now carried the Hayley and found it comfortable (leather shoulder strap) and right-sized.  I wish I could carry less, but with big zip wallet and big glasses cases, I can't go smaller.  I hate having to pull things out to get to what I'm looking for.

Congratulations to Dr. LuvAll.  And here I thought you spent all your time giving purse advice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Thanks to all (renza, tua, LuvAllBags) who helped me to decide on Hayley.  I didn't like the model pics on MZW, but liked the real life pics.  I have now carried the Hayley and found it comfortable (leather shoulder strap) and right-sized.  I wish I could carry less, but with big zip wallet and big glasses cases, I can't go smaller.  I hate having to pull things out to get to what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Dr. LuvAll.  And here I thought you spent all your time giving purse advice!




Thank you! Congrats on your Hayley! Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! That black Chelsea is sharp. I love, love the large Savoy. Those two will go well together!
> 
> I like the mushrooms, but I learned this week that they annoy me on the Frankie. They haven't bothered me on any other styles.


Thanks. I've always liked the silhouette and prefer the black. I hope I love using it.  It won't replace the other MZW with outside pockets that I really love but it will be nice when I want to mix things up.


----------



## Daquiri

Has anyone seen the leather Metro IRL?


----------



## contra mundum

Okay someone talk me down from the Black Lacquer Sutton please ... :ninja:

I am thinking it would be great for winter and rain while being big enough to haul all the things. Even though I really want Jade SM I can't rationalize it matching enough of my stuff or serving a purpose that my other SM's don't serve. But the BL Sutton is saying come to mama. Tell me why I should skip it bc free 2 day shipping is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Hirisa

I'm late to the party (as usual) but congratulations on your degree, LuvAllBags! Way to go! *cheers*

Okay, forum friends- speaking of degrees (enjoy my clumsy segue here) I am heading back to school in January and have been thinking hard about a backpack. I was pretty set on buying a good old Fjallraven Kanken backpack, but Namkha Drolma's beautiful pics of her Metro Backpack have started haunting my dreams.

Can anyone share their experiences with the Metro backpack? Particularly in regards to carrying things that are heavier than work-out clothes and a water bottle? With its soft, crushable material, I wonder how well it would retain its shape with a bunch of books in it. Thanks all!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I'm late to the party (as usual) but congratulations on your degree, LuvAllBags! Way to go! *cheers*
> 
> Okay, forum friends- speaking of degrees (enjoy my clumsy segue here) I am heading back to school in January and have been thinking hard about a backpack. I was pretty set on buying a good old Fjallraven Kanken backpack, but Namkha Drolma's beautiful pics of her Metro Backpack have started haunting my dreams.
> 
> Can anyone share their experiences with the Metro backpack? Particularly in regards to carrying things that are heavier than work-out clothes and a water bottle? With its soft, crushable material, I wonder how well it would retain its shape with a bunch of books in it. Thanks all!




Thank you! Congrats on going back in Jan. Enjoy the journey! 

I use my Metro Backpack for travel. It holds a lot but is not structured. I find it to be easy to carry when holding a lot. It has comfortable balance. I'm not sure it will help you be super organized if that's your goal. It has some pockets but not as many as some other backpacks that are meant for academic needs. Also not sure how truly weather-proof the metro bags are...I walked around campus A LOT in the rain, and school books and laptop must stay dry. Wellies, a wind-proof umbrella, and a weather-resistant bag were my friends.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Okay someone talk me down from the Black Lacquer Sutton please ... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking it would be great for winter and rain while being big enough to haul all the things. Even though I really want Jade SM I can't rationalize it matching enough of my stuff or serving a purpose that my other SM's don't serve. But the BL Sutton is saying come to mama. Tell me why I should skip it bc free 2 day shipping is looking pretty good right now.




Bring it home to mama. Good bag for winter weather.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Bring it home to mama. Good bag for winter weather.


Agreed. I love my black lacquer small Metro. I tell everyone interested in the black lacquer bags to go for it. They're gorgeous and great in bad weather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just noticed a pic of the Steel Smutton on Instagram...adorable!


----------



## plumaplomb

I have been on a secondhand buying FRENZY for the past month.  So bad.  But I think I've decided which ones to keep and which ones to sell to fund my tryout -- the ELSA!  Does anyone actually own an Elsa and can review??


----------



## Reba

Just checked Advent specials..., Oh Luvsall, cha-ching...


----------



## virginiaboots

Hirisa said:


> I'm late to the party (as usual) but congratulations on your degree, LuvAllBags! Way to go! *cheers*
> 
> Okay, forum friends- speaking of degrees (enjoy my clumsy segue here) I am heading back to school in January and have been thinking hard about a backpack. I was pretty set on buying a good old Fjallraven Kanken backpack, but Namkha Drolma's beautiful pics of her Metro Backpack have started haunting my dreams.
> 
> Can anyone share their experiences with the Metro backpack? Particularly in regards to carrying things that are heavier than work-out clothes and a water bottle? With its soft, crushable material, I wonder how well it would retain its shape with a bunch of books in it. Thanks all!



As a user of both Kånken and Metro backpacks, I'd say neither is ideal as a school pack, but both would work; with a laptop, the metro might be better.  I've carried my Kånken with computer and it fits and is comfortable, and those bags hold a ton, but not sure it would be ideal for that plus all of the other things you'd be carrying.  The metro is bigger but definitely less structured. I'd say it's fine for computer etc., but once it gets really full it might not be that comfortable for every day.  That said, I do pack it pretty full as a baby bag and/or an everyday bag, and it's never been uncomfortable.  I always end up with so much stuff when I am teaching (computer, lunch, files, gym clothes, etc.) that I need a more structured, traditional backpack with some sort of padding. Let me know if you want more detail. Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

TEAL ON ADVENT TODAY!!! *faints*


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just checked Advent specials..., Oh Luvsall, cha-ching...




I knew that was going to happen...


----------



## LuvAllBags

virginiaboots said:


> As a user of both Kånken and Metro backpacks, I'd say neither is ideal as a school pack, but both would work; with a laptop, the metro might be better.  I've carried my Kånken with computer and it fits and is comfortable, and those bags hold a ton, but not sure it would be ideal for that plus all of the other things you'd be carrying.  The metro is bigger but definitely less structured. I'd say it's fine for computer etc., but once it gets really full it might not be that comfortable for every day.  That said, I do pack it pretty full as a baby bag and/or an everyday bag, and it's never been uncomfortable.  I always end up with so much stuff when I am teaching (computer, lunch, files, gym clothes, etc.) that I need a more structured, traditional backpack with some sort of padding. Let me know if you want more detail. Good luck!




Excellent reviews...Hirisa, it strikes me that if you want style + practicality you might want to look at the Tumi backpacks. They have a bunch of really great ones right now and they accommodate laptops well. If you don't care about style for school, I know there are a ton of options meant for lugging books and a laptop around with support and structure.


----------



## Hirisa

Thank you, LuvAllBags and virginiaboots, for your detailed, thoughtful replies! You've both given me a lot to think about. 

I had a look at Tumi, and fell in love with at least two styles! Unfortunately, those two styles cost a little more than I want to spend right now. Still, thanks for tipping me off to them, LuvAll- I am definitely planning to buy one of their backpacks when I'm a little more flush. They look well worth it. Also, you mentioned not feeling confident about the Metro being truly waterproof, and that is a big deal. I'm a Seattle resident, so I guess I'm kind of used to a constant state of dampness, but that just won't do for my books and papers. I'm really glad you brought it up!

virginiaboots, thank you for your Kanken vs Metro notes! It sounds like they both work well for different reasons. The fact that you mention being pretty happy with the Metro as a baby bag, and not as much a school/work bag, makes me think that the Kanken might be a better fit for my purposes. If it ends up not working out, I'm sure that my husband would happily take it off my hands for his bike commutes to work.

Thinking about it, style is not my first consideration here (though style never hurts!) Utility and reliability are my major concerns- it needs to be structured, waterproof, and sensibly designed- a place for a waterbottle, smartly placed pockets, you know the drill. I see a lot of North Face backpacks around- I suppose I will have to investigate!

But really, can't I just have an MZW, a Kanken, and a Tumi? They all appeal to me for different reasons. Where is the Backpack Fairy when you need her?


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Thank you, LuvAllBags and virginiaboots, for your detailed, thoughtful replies! You've both given me a lot to think about.
> 
> I had a look at Tumi, and fell in love with at least two styles! Unfortunately, those two styles cost a little more than I want to spend right now. Still, thanks for tipping me off to them, LuvAll- I am definitely planning to buy one of their backpacks when I'm a little more flush. They look well worth it. Also, you mentioned not feeling confident about the Metro being truly waterproof, and that is a big deal. I'm a Seattle resident, so I guess I'm kind of used to a constant state of dampness, but that just won't do for my books and papers. I'm really glad you brought it up!
> 
> virginiaboots, thank you for your Kanken vs Metro notes! It sounds like they both work well for different reasons. The fact that you mention being pretty happy with the Metro as a baby bag, and not as much a school/work bag, makes me think that the Kanken might be a better fit for my purposes. If it ends up not working out, I'm sure that my husband would happily take it off my hands for his bike commutes to work.
> 
> Thinking about it, style is not my first consideration here (though style never hurts!) Utility and reliability are my major concerns- it needs to be structured, waterproof, and sensibly designed- a place for a waterbottle, smartly placed pockets, you know the drill. I see a lot of North Face backpacks around- I suppose I will have to investigate!
> 
> But really, can't I just have an MZW, a Kanken, and a Tumi? They all appeal to me for different reasons. Where is the Backpack Fairy when you need her?




Hirisa...Tumi has awesome Sales after Holiday...keep an open...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Hirisa...Tumi has awesome Sales after Holiday...keep an open...




Ohhhhh, really? 

That is _excellent_ news, Reba. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> TEAL ON ADVENT TODAY!!! *faints*




Do tell...what pretty Teal choice did you make?  Wanted to try the crossbody, but am [emoji319]-poor. Teenagers are expensive. Don't forget to share pics of your new things, so
I can feel like I am opening them too [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do tell...what pretty Teal choice did you make?  Wanted to try the crossbody, but am [emoji319]-poor. Teenagers are expensive. Don't forget to share pics of your new things, so
> I can feel like I am opening them too [emoji6]




I chose the Willow. Thought about trying Iris, but I need depth in my bags, and that one is really shallow. It probably won't be an everyday bag, but I love the color so much, I'll make room for it. Won't be able to load it up given the thin straps.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I chose the Willow. Thought about trying Iris, but I need depth in my bags, and that one is really shallow. It probably won't be an everyday bag, but I love the color so much, I'll make room for it. Won't be able to load it up given the thin straps.




Nice...it is pretty...


----------



## bubbastatta

I just wanted to weigh in on the discussion of Tumi bags.. While not  super stylish, they are absolutely        
workhorses in terms of wear and tear. Like MZW, they also tend to be light to carry which is great if you carry as much as I do.


----------



## georgianne

On the subject of making room, where you all find is the best place/way to sell MZ bags? I have never done it myself online, but I am considering downsizing so that I have room for more!


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> On the subject of making room, where you all find is the best place/way to sell MZ bags? I have never done it myself online, but I am considering downsizing so that I have room for more!




I sell on ebay. Success depends on style and color...I've had great success selling classic styles and neutral, dark or rare colors. Some of the newer styles and lighter or brighter colors - not so much.


----------



## makn808

georgianne said:


> On the subject of making room, where you all find is the best place/way to sell MZ bags? I have never done it myself online, but I am considering downsizing so that I have room for more!



The fb group is very active in BST. That could be great, plus you save on fees.


----------



## Stella Blue

How do you find the fb group for MZ Wallace?


----------



## makn808

Stella Blue said:


> How do you find the fb group for MZ Wallace?



If you do a fb search, enter mz Wallace lovers and it should pop up. I think you can request to be added since it is a closed group.


----------



## bubbastatta

Teal Roxy for me


----------



## Reba

bubbastatta said:


> Teal Roxy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220843




Very pretty...I like your monogram charm too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bubbastatta said:


> Teal Roxy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220843




Love! Do you mind sharing where you got the monogram charm? It is adorable!

Also love your profile pic...Go Pens! I hope they start to win soon...[emoji53]


----------



## bubbastatta

It is from the Mongram Zone shop on Etsy


----------



## bubbastatta

Thanks for noticing. They are available in a variety of colors


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bubbastatta said:


> Teal Roxy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220843


wow teal Roxy is very pretty


----------



## Stella Blue

bubbastatta said:


> Teal Roxy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220843


...  I think I recently bought your plum jane tote!  I'm having a lot of fun with it!


----------



## bubbastatta

Stella Blue, I am so glad you like it. Thanks for buying it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Big day here...I am excited to share with you all that today I became Dr. LuvAll! Graduated with my doctorate...and not in handbag philosophy, lol!
> 
> Also exciting...Emilie arrived today and my nieces' Pink Lava Astors came yesterday. The pattern placement is awesome on both Astors, and I know they will be over the moon excited about them. Emilie is a very cool bag if you like satchels. Outside snap pockets do not hold iPhone 6, but it will fit elsewhere. Luckily all of my final sale items worked out well. I also have been carrying my Black Mineral Frankie and love it. I paired it with the black paint spot mushroom. BTW, the inside of that mushroom is neon pink, not red as I previously thought.
> 
> Also, lame few days on Advent...hope it gets better for the finish...or maybe I don't! My wallet hopes it doesn't!
> 
> Whew! Off to &#127870;[emoji322]&#127870;[emoji322]




Extraordinary, LuvAll!! Many, many congrats. This is the coolest


----------



## BethL

Will the MZW sale prices go down any after Xmas? Wonder if they'll have the limerick contest again this year tomorrow...


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Extraordinary, LuvAll!! Many, many congrats. This is the coolest




Thank you!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Will the MZW sale prices go down any after Xmas? Wonder if they'll have the limerick contest again this year tomorrow...




Yes, I believe we'll see another discount, either on Sat or early in Jan.


----------



## morejunkny

BethL said:


> Will the MZW sale prices go down any after Xmas? Wonder if they'll have the limerick contest again this year tomorrow...




Limerick gift card is back!


----------



## BethL

morejunkny said:


> Limerick gift card is back!


My limerick was truly crappy but it's submitted!


----------



## morejunkny

BethL said:


> My limerick was truly crappy but it's submitted!




Mine too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Minne Bags

Merry Christmas, Ladies! Santa didn't bring me any MZW bags this year. But, I still have my eyes on a couple.


----------



## missemily

Got a very pretty black Sienna  it's a great size!


----------



## Lanine

Hope everyone is having a relaxing and happy Christmas! Got the redwood small nikki for my present but it came with a gouge on the short leather handles as well as some black stains that wouldn't come out. MZ Wallace agreed to take it back as store credit. Unfortunately it was the last small nikki so I couldn't exchange it


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing and happy Christmas! Got the redwood small nikki for my present but it came with a gouge on the short leather handles as well as some black stains that wouldn't come out. MZ Wallace agreed to take it back as store credit. Unfortunately it was the last small nikki so I couldn't exchange it


oh no sorry to hear that Lanine hopefully another beautiful color will come along that u might like


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Hope everyone is having a relaxing and happy Christmas! Got the redwood small nikki for my present but it came with a gouge on the short leather handles as well as some black stains that wouldn't come out. MZ Wallace agreed to take it back as store credit. Unfortunately it was the last small nikki so I couldn't exchange it




Ugh! So sorry to hear that! I hope you find something else you like.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Got a very pretty black Sienna  it's a great size!




Congrats! Sounds like a great everyday bag!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missemily said:


> Got a very pretty black Sienna  it's a great size!


Nice! Sienna sounds like a great bag plz let us know how ur liking it


----------



## missemily

tua said:


> Nice! Sienna sounds like a great bag plz let us know how ur liking it



So far so good! Loaded it up today with my stuff- coach accordion wallet and 2 MZ market pouches and a small MZ Ines cosmetic bag, it was very light weight and held everything great!  
Thinking I may get another short shoulder strap made (Etsy Mautto store) as I don't really find the rolled one comfortable- it was kind of digging into my shoulder even with the lightweight bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

missemily said:


> So far so good! Loaded it up today with my stuff- coach accordion wallet and 2 MZ market pouches and a small MZ Ines cosmetic bag, it was very light weight and held everything great!
> Thinking I may get another short shoulder strap made (Etsy Mautto store) as I don't really find the rolled one comfortable- it was kind of digging into my shoulder even with the lightweight bag.


I agree with you about those straps I don't have any experience with Etsy but I just made an order with Mautto for an adjustable strap and they have great costumer service. Also they are very quick to reply to your questions. Now you have me fall back in love with Sienna. I really liked the bag when it first came out but I wasn't sure about the bottom. From online pics it looked as the corners would wear easily like the LC Le Pliage bags but love everything else about the bag


----------



## missemily

tua said:


> I agree with you about those straps I don't have any experience with Etsy but I just made an order with Mautto for an adjustable strap and they have great costumer service. Also they are very quick to reply to your questions. Now you have me fall back in love with Sienna. I really liked the bag when it first came out but I wasn't sure about the bottom. From online pics it looked as the corners would wear easily like the LC Le Pliage bags but love everything else about the bag



You should go for it  only a day in but so far so good haha. I do love the lightweight of nylon and I feel like it is a good medium size that I can also but my iPad mini or a book and snack in the bag too. Haven't totally loaded it down yet but seems to still have some room for more junk if needed.


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> oh no sorry to hear that Lanine hopefully another beautiful color will come along that u might like



I just found out hubby secretly ordered another bag for me, a clay hayley, as a replacement. I know I love hayley and from the pics clay seems like a beautiful color. Cross my fingers this one is in good shape. Thanks tua!


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Ugh! So sorry to hear that! I hope you find something else you like.



Thanks luvall! Hubby ordered a clay hayley as a replacement bag for me. I saw your Clay mayfair pics from before and I loved the color so I know I'll love the clay hayley! I'll be sure to post pics once I get it!


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Thanks luvall! Hubby ordered a clay hayley as a replacement bag for me. I saw your Clay mayfair pics from before and I loved the color so I know I'll love the clay hayley! I'll be sure to post pics once I get it!




Lanine, sorry the first bag didn't work out, but Clay is so pretty!  I am sure you will have a Happy Holiday ending [emoji319]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> I just found out hubby secretly ordered another bag for me, a clay hayley, as a replacement. I know I love hayley and from the pics clay seems like a beautiful color. Cross my fingers this one is in good shape. Thanks tua!




Hooray! I loooovvvee Clay! Hope you like it!


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Thanks luvall! Hubby ordered a clay hayley as a replacement bag for me. I saw your Clay mayfair pics from before and I loved the color so I know I'll love the clay hayley! I'll be sure to post pics once I get it!



Congrats! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lanine

Thanks everyone! I have my Kamo tassel all ready for it! Hope everyone is having a happy and relaxing holiday!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

My Teal Willow arrived a few days ago, and I love the color. I will try to do a teal/jade comparison this week sometime.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Teal Willow arrived a few days ago, and I love the color. I will try to do a teal/jade comparison this week sometime.




Sure! I can't wait to see it! I've always wondered about the difference.


----------



## dcooney4

This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?




Good question Dcooney, I paused and thought back - am afraid I bought a few too many this year...perhaps. May have to think about thinning my collection a bit; but really do love most. It's a hard question because I like different bags for different times. But, because you asked me today - and, because yesterday I was dressed up with skirt, blouse, heels and gold jewelry and my Kara with all those gold zips looked so great with my outfit...I say Kara in Black Bedford.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

dcooney4 said:


> This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?



Great question Dcooney! I think it would probably be my Janie in black moto.  Although I think my Kate in black Bedford was also a great investment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?




Great question! Hmmm...tough decision. I guess I'd gave to say Camo Smetro. I love it and get a TON of compliments when I carry it. I combine it with Hunter Paige, which also always gets a ton of compliments.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?


I didnt get anything from this years Advent either but my fav purchase of 2015 is my Roxy Crossbody. Im in love with this bag partially bc I love that Paige look but the Roxy comes with removable strap which I like better. Im also looking forward to new style bags in 2016 excited to see what they come up with


----------



## BethL

Does anyone have any information on Spring 2016 colors and/or new bags?


----------



## button401

dcooney4 said:


> This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?



Loving my Dawn Lizzy!! I also got a Bordeaux Kate that's stunning!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> This is the first year in quite a few I did not buy from the advent sale. I did however buy two Kara bags that I love. I was worried that I would regret getting two because something would show up that I liked better, but lucky for me I am quite happy. Which Mz Wallace bag was your favorite purchase this year and why?




Me, too. I didn't get anything during Advent, either. I thought the deals were great and enjoyed following along, but generally speaking the newer styles and colours haven't been calling to me. 

My favourite purchase this year was an oldie: Five-Year Jane.


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say I enjoy seeing which ones ended up being the favorites and why. It makes me think of future purchases and what really worked for people.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

This was a year of (re)discovery for me. I let go of a number of styles that didn't work for me and identified a few I'd passed over that are excellent fits.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Teal Willow arrived a few days ago, and I love the color. I will try to do a teal/jade comparison this week sometime.



I would love to see a teal/jade comparison pic.  
Do you love Willow?


----------



## mariposa08

My favorite purchase this year is probably the azalea Ingrid I bought on the bay.  

Other than that I'm loving the jade color and I've been pleasantly surprised by Pippa (now own 3) and Sophie. I'm happy with the mineral Frankie---- I love the mineral leather which was a surprise because at first I was very WTF towards it. I think it gives Frankie the perfect edge without going over the top. I love the function of Roxy and have been using my jade Roxy a lot, but do wish it wasn't soo slouchy all the time--- it's not a pretty slouch like Belle, more of a sloppy look IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> This was a year of (re)discovery for me. I let go of a number of styles that didn't work for me and identified a few I'd passed over that are excellent fits.




Agreed! I was surprised how much I like Paige and had not really considered it before. Finally gave up on Belle and Kate. Just too heavy for my poor shoulder. 

Jane and Frankie are still my tops through many years of bag trials. I love MZW for nylon, a few select Longchamps for leather, and then I have my one-off satchel obsessions like my Reed Krakoff Fighters. I will love amazing leather satchels forever...that style will always be my sparkly object.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I would love to see a teal/jade comparison pic.
> 
> Do you love Willow?




I like it, don't love it. Will try to carry tomorrow and get a pic. It's hard for me to love anything with only one exterior pocket these days. I do love, love the color. One of their best, IMO. Worth having. Better than any past similar colors, IMO. The blue tone in it is striking with the gold hw. If there had been a size between Willow and Ivy, I would have been happier. Iris was too shallow, Ivy too small, and Willow is huge.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> My favorite purchase this year is probably the azalea Ingrid I bought on the bay.
> 
> Other than that I'm loving the jade color and I've been pleasantly surprised by Pippa (now own 3) and Sophie. I'm happy with the mineral Frankie---- I love the mineral leather which was a surprise because at first I was very WTF towards it. I think it gives Frankie the perfect edge without going over the top. I love the function of Roxy and have been using my jade Roxy a lot, but do wish it wasn't soo slouchy all the time--- it's not a pretty slouch like Belle, more of a sloppy look IMO.




Agree - liking mineral Frankie now that I'm carrying it. I waxed the zippers and they are fine. Black interior not bothering me since this style is so full of pockets - no opportunity to be a black hole. 

Agree on Roxy. I like the color and function. Do not like the sloppy slouch. That may be the undoing of this bag for me. I'd like to see it in classic black/gold before I close the door though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Does anyone have any information on Spring 2016 colors and/or new bags?




Nope...it's a little early. Based on the Pantone colors for the year, I'm guessing we'll see a light blue and a pink...I have also been seeing a lot of orange in other collections lately. 

They seem to do the same colors every spring -  a bright blue, orange, a beige, a gray...would be so nice to see something different. I would like a lighter purple, a robin's egg or Tiffany blue, a bright pink...dare to dream. I have not liked their last several Spring collections, so I am enjoying my Fall/Winter bags and hoping they sustain me!


----------



## Reba

This Spring...my wish...after so many attempts at new styles last year, I wish they would run a "Return to the Classics" theme and revisit some older styles and stay with some well-loved. Maybe classic navy, maybe a nautical stripe, and some fun linings. And I would love a black and cream floral. 

A girl can dream...[emoji42]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This Spring...my wish...after so many attempts at new styles last year, I wish they would run a "Return to the Classics" theme and revisit some older styles and stay with some well-loved. Maybe classic navy, maybe a nautical stripe, and some fun linings. And I would love a black and cream floral.
> 
> A girl can dream...[emoji42]




I like this dream!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Teal Willow. Very pretty. Tons of room inside. Skinny straps do dig in so I can't overload it, but weight is pretty balanced. Bag is very light when empty, even though large. 

The color is amazing. Showing as a bit darker in my photos than IRL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Close-up. Difficult to capture color!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Close-up. Difficult to capture color!
> 
> View attachment 3226353




Have you ever tried Chelsea?  If so, how would you compare Chelsea and Willow-- both without pleats and the one pocket outside.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Have you ever tried Chelsea?  If so, how would you compare Chelsea and Willow-- both without pleats and the one pocket outside.




Yes. I have a Chelsea and could provide a visual comparison over the weekend. I have the old model with the small front pocket. Compared to Willow, Chelsea old model's front pocket is much smaller. I would imagine Chelsea new model's front pocket is larger than Willow's. Overall, Willow is larger than Chelsea. It is wider side to side. Chelsea is deeper front to back. Both zip closed. Chelsea has one top zip; Willow has two top zips. Chelsea closes completely; Willow has the little open areas at the top on the ends. Chelsea has the rolled straps; Willow's straps are flat and thin. Both have cross-body straps. Willow's cb strap is thinner than Chelsea's. 

I really like Willow as a bag purchased on sale. I would not have paid full price. It will be a sometimes bag for me, and the color is what sold it...I would not have purchased otherwise.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes. I have a Chelsea and could provide a visual comparison over the weekend. I have the old model with the small front pocket. Compared to Willow, Chelsea old model's front pocket is much smaller. I would imagine Chelsea new model's front pocket is larger than Willow's. Overall, Willow is larger than Chelsea. It is wider side to side. Chelsea is deeper front to back. Both zip closed. Chelsea has one top zip; Willow has two top zips. Chelsea closes completely; Willow has the little open areas at the top on the ends. Chelsea has the rolled straps; Willow's straps are flat and thin. Both have cross-body straps. Willow's cb strap is thinner than Chelsea's.
> 
> I really like Willow as a bag purchased on sale. I would not have paid full price. It will be a sometimes bag for me, and the color is what sold it...I would not have purchased otherwise.



It's the color for me too.  I figure after teal and jade this year they probably won't do much anytime soon so I better buy it while they have it.  What bag would be comparable in size to Willow?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> It's the color for me too.  I figure after teal and jade this year they probably won't do much anytime soon so I better buy it while they have it.  What bag would be comparable in size to Willow?




Probably closest in size to Belle or Kate minus all the pockets, so less space overall than the other two. Definitely bigger than Jane.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Probably closest in size to Belle or Kate minus all the pockets, so less space overall than the other two. Definitely bigger than Jane.



Thank you.  Looks like there are only 3 left so I'll have to decide soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Thank you.  Looks like there are only 3 left so I'll have to decide soon.




Sure thing. With the sale deals on this bag and Chelsea in such great colors, it may be worth getting one of them as a catch-all tote.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure thing. With the sale deals on this bag and Chelsea in such great colors, it may be worth getting one of them as a catch-all tote.



I have jade Chelsea and wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but I think I may just keep it and hold off on Willow.  Chelsea was a good deal from bloomies b/c I had some of their loyalty point giftcards. I just love all things teal/jade!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I have jade Chelsea and wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but I think I may just keep it and hold off on Willow.  Chelsea was a good deal from bloomies b/c I had some of their loyalty point giftcards. I just love all things teal/jade!




Jade is a great color and I think that new front pocket on Chelsea makes it much more useful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy New Year, everyone! Stay safe and have fun! [emoji4][emoji322]&#127870;[emoji324][emoji323][emoji56]


----------



## Reba

Happy New Year. Any handbag resolutions?  I may do a mini purge over the next month or two. Sell a few that I know don't get used as much as others. Space and feeling overwhelmed by number being my reason. I don't like clutter.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> Happy New Year. Any handbag resolutions?  I may do a mini purge over the next month or two. Sell a few that I know don't get used as much as others. Space and feeling overwhelmed by number being my reason. I don't like clutter.




One of my handbag resolutions might be to get a Nikki in a colour I love and absolutely can't live without. And perhaps, to get a Hyde in cameo luster! [emoji1] Happy new year everyone! [emoji1]


----------



## dcooney4

No major resolution just to not exceed the allotted space I have for my bags and to really think before I buy. When I am rushed I don't make the best choices .


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My bag resolution would be to really enjoy what I have and sell what I don't use (usually bags haven't used within a year) and Happy New Year to all you wonderful MZ lovers out thereartyhat::xtree:


----------



## LuvAllBags

My resolutions are to purge the unused and impractical over the next few months, switch out my bags more often, and find at least one of my long-desired holy grail bags.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My resolutions are to purge the unused and impractical over the next few months, switch out my bags more often, and find at least one of my long-desired holy grail bags.




Good list..I thought of one of my other resolutions...  To not always be concerned with bringing "everything & the kitchen sink" I pack way too much...don't know why...need to pare down...going to try to be more carefree...I am sure I will get by without a bunch of excess [emoji90]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good list..I thought of one of my other resolutions...  To not always be concerned with bringing "everything & the kitchen sink" I pack way too much...don't know why...need to pare down...going to try to be more carefree...I am sure I will get by without a bunch of excess [emoji90]




Agree with this one...I carry too much stuff as well. Need to lighten the load!


----------



## Lanine

Bought my mom a clay mayfair for xmas and it has major defective straps. Both straps are all bent with dents. This is right after taking off the tissue wrappings. This is the second bag I ordered in the same month with defective straps


----------



## Lanine

The straps all bent.


----------



## Lanine

Another bent strap. Really disappointed with the quality. Still haven't received my clay hayley but not being overly hopeful.


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Another bent strap. Really disappointed with the quality. Still haven't received my clay hayley but not being overly hopeful.



Sorry this happened to you. It is very disappointing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Bought my mom a clay mayfair for xmas and it has major defective straps. Both straps are all bent with dents. This is right after taking off the tissue wrappings. This is the second bag I ordered in the same month with defective straps




Terrible! They must be storing these bags with the new, skinnier and softer straps poorly. I hope you can return.


----------



## mariposa08

Lanine said:


> The straps all bent.



Ugh that's not good.  I bought a Georgie this summer during the sale and the handles were really messed up--- luckily I had no issues getting them to take it back.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Good list..I thought of one of my other resolutions...  To not always be concerned with bringing "everything & the kitchen sink" I pack way too much...don't know why...need to pare down...going to try to be more carefree...I am sure I will get by without a bunch of excess [emoji90]



This is one I'd really like to do as well.  I always bring so much even for the shortest trips.  I usually have backup stuff in the car too ugh.


----------



## Lanine

I kind of wish they would check their bags before shipping them out. Two defective bags is kind of annoying since they were both xmas presents for my mom. The clay mayfair was an online purchase so they allowed a refund but the small nikki purchased from the store can only be credit.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> This is one I'd really like to do as well.  I always bring so much even for the shortest trips.  I usually have backup stuff in the car too ugh.




The other day, I tried my new "paring" down...my daughter turns to me and says, "what's my social security #?"  Any other day, I would have whipped out my trusty zippy lesportsac which has a booklet with everyone's everything....but..[emoji50]...see!  Oh dang...what to do!  I bet the first time I don't have a Shout wipe I will spill [emoji485]!  I bet the first time I don't carry nail clippers I break a [emoji140]!  What's a girl to do?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The other day, I tried my new "paring" down...my daughter turns to me and says, "what's my social security #?"  Any other day, I would have whipped out my trusty zippy lesportsac which has a booklet with everyone's everything....but..[emoji50]...see!  Oh dang...what to do!  I bet the first time I don't have a Shout wipe I will spill [emoji485]!  I bet the first time I don't carry nail clippers I break a [emoji140]!  What's a girl to do?




Exactly...this is why we carry everything...for the "what ifs"


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Exactly...this is why we carry everything...for the "what ifs"




Ugh...months go by...and I think..."you fool, you don't need this stuff..."...only to be nabbed wrong...probably only that once for months yet to come....but, will I let it weigh me down, literally, daily? ..., I hope not..,, my kids are not babies ... I should not worry about toting their info daily.., and, my life is pretty boring..., not that many "what ifs" should happen..., going to aim for shoulder health and "oh well" on the rest...if that doesn't work, there's always next year...or not...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ugh...months go by...and I think..."you fool, you don't need this stuff..."...only to be nabbed wrong...probably only that once for months yet to come....but, will I let it weigh me down, literally, daily? ..., I hope not..,, my kids are not babies ... I should not worry about toting their info daily.., and, my life is pretty boring..., not that many "what ifs" should happen..., going to aim for shoulder health and "oh well" on the rest...if that doesn't work, there's always next year...or not...




Agree...I am going to try to lighten my load, starting with what I pack for the upcoming work week. I wish us both luck!


----------



## ms p

I tried to pare down. I even bought a Lesportsac snoopy edie for DD to carry her own stuff. Some days i end up carrying my handbag and her Lesportsac edie too &#128517;


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I tried to pare down. I even bought a Lesportsac snoopy edie for DD to carry her own stuff. Some days i end up carrying my handbag and her Lesportsac edie too [emoji28]




Haha!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Anyone has any idea what the difference is like in the teal and jade bags? Any input is much appreciated! [emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Anyone has any idea what the difference is like in the teal and jade bags? Any input is much appreciated! [emoji1]




Teal is more blue; Jade is more green.


----------



## ms p

I think teal is more blue, jade is more green?


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Teal is more blue; Jade is more green.




Thanks Ms LuvAll!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ms p said:


> I think teal is more blue, jade is more green?




That's what I thought so too. In pictures teal looks a lot darker but I was wondering if the difference shows up as obviously in real life.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha!



The life of a bagaholic mom lol. DD apparently did not inherit my love of bags (for better or for worse)


----------



## ms p

romantiqueluxe said:


> That's what I thought so too. In pictures teal looks a lot darker but I was wondering if the difference shows up as obviously in real life.



Under sunlight is quite obvious  both are breathtaking to me. Unfortunately both colors didn't have lots of style to choose from.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ms p said:


> Under sunlight is quite obvious  both are breathtaking to me. Unfortunately both colors didn't have lots of style to choose from.




Ah I see! Yeah I agree that there weren't many styles to choose from.  I wish that there was a Nikki in the teal. I would have bought it in a heartbeat! [emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> That's what I thought so too. In pictures teal looks a lot darker but I was wondering if the difference shows up as obviously in real life.




I think there's an obvious difference.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> The life of a bagaholic mom lol. DD apparently did not inherit my love of bags (for better or for worse)




Lol, it will be for the better of her wallet!


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Ah I see! Yeah I agree that there weren't many styles to choose from.  I wish that there was a Nikki in the teal. I would have bought it in a heartbeat! [emoji1]




Yeah...teal was a limited edition color. Only came in three styles: Willow, Ivy, Iris. Too bad - it is stunning. One of their best colors in a few years, in my opinion.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...teal was a limited edition color. Only came in three styles: Willow, Ivy, Iris. Too bad - it is stunning. One of their best colors in a few years, in my opinion.




I have to agree, the color is absolutely stunning! I can't wait to see what they release for spring!


----------



## dcooney4

romantiqueluxe said:


> I have to agree, the color is absolutely stunning! I can't wait to see what they release for spring!



Me too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Quiet here this week...what's everyone carrying? Plum Frankie here...it's my comfort bag...might be my favorite!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Quiet here this week...what's everyone carrying? Plum Frankie here...it's my comfort bag...might be my favorite!




My go-to this week has been my black moto Janie!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Quiet here this week...what's everyone carrying? Plum Frankie here...it's my comfort bag...might be my favorite!




This week I have been doing something different.., I have 2 bags on my bench all ready to go.., Dawn Paige and Black Kara.., I look down at coat and outfit and decide last second which one...kinda like ping pong for the last week which I have been taking..depending on errand or event..maybe I will try this as a new thing...pick two for a week...have them out of dust bags, unstuffed, ready to go, and waiting for a quick decision at the door...then change to 2 different the next week...


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> Quiet here this week...what's everyone carrying? Plum Frankie here...it's my comfort bag...might be my favorite!



Dawn Lizzy this week..loving the pockets!


----------



## dcooney4

I used black kara for a few days.  I also have other brands I use.  The funny thing is I grabbed kara so quickly I did not realize I left the plastic on all the zipper pulls. I only noticed in the evening when I had my glasses on .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I used black kara for a few days.  I also have other brands I use.  The funny thing is I grabbed kara so quickly I did not realize I left the plastic on all the zipper pulls. I only noticed in the evening when I had my glasses on .




Ha ha...sounds like you are suffering from the same aging eyes that I have...at least no dangling price tag!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ha ha...sounds like you are suffering from the same aging eyes that I have...at least no dangling price tag!



No no price tag on me at least. DH however wore a new flannel shirt at Christmas with a big tag dangling down from his arm pit. All his sisters got a good chuckle out of it as did I.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> No no price tag on me at least. DH however wore a new flannel shirt at Christmas with a big tag dangling down from his arm pit. All his sisters got a good chuckle out of it as did I.




Oh boy.., stinks getting older and preoccupied.  I tell my kids.., if I didn't have to worry about them and their nonsense, I would be perfect with no tags, perfect makeup etc.., too!  They'll have their turn..[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This week I have been doing something different.., I have 2 bags on my bench all ready to go.., Dawn Paige and Black Kara.., I look down at coat and outfit and decide last second which one...kinda like ping pong for the last week which I have been taking..depending on errand or event..maybe I will try this as a new thing...pick two for a week...have them out of dust bags, unstuffed, ready to go, and waiting for a quick decision at the door...then change to 2 different the next week...




I like this idea! Easy swaps on the go!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wonder when the rewards gift cards will arrive, and am curious what kinds of restrictions they will have on them. I hope they don't have to be used within the next two or three months...

I saw the email saying cards would be coming soon and that the program is being revised this year. Interesting changes.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I cant wait until Im able to use the rewards towards a purchase I have over 100 points. at this point tho Im not sure what bag I like so Im hoping something new and exciting comes out by then


----------



## BethL

I think when I signed in my account, it said rewards codes are coming Feb. 1. That's not really "soon" in my book---? Guess it's a subjective phrase!


----------



## Reba

I thought last year it said that at start of new year they would be issued..., not surprised they do whatever they feel like...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

wow NWT berry Jane on ebay color looks so yummy almost retail price tho -not my listening


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> wow NWT berry Jane on ebay color looks so yummy almost retail price tho -not my listening




Berry is an amazing color! I highly recommend!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

[QeUOTE=BethL;29656637]I think when I signed in my account, it said rewards codes are coming Feb. 1. That's not really "soon" in my book---? Guess it's a subjective phrase![/QUOTE]


Agree. I am guessing they have to ensure they've processed all Advent and other Dec returns first though. I get the Feb 1 date for that reason.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New sale items not tempting me except for the Begonia Sm Astor. Love the color so much...but not the style and hate that puff Bedford. Annoying. If Astor came in non-puff, it would be much better. It has some great features.


----------



## BethL

I have never owned a black handbag. Can you believe it?? I've always been tempted by the MZW black bedfords and motos but have yet to try one. Should I? I wear a lot of colors so black would be very practical for me to get. I'm just scared I'd get too bored with it. (I'm also lazy about changing bags.)


----------



## romantiqueluxe

BethL said:


> I have never owned a black handbag. Can you believe it?? I've always been tempted by the MZW black bedfords and motos but have yet to try one. Should I? I wear a lot of colors so black would be very practical for me to get. I'm just scared I'd get too bored with it. (I'm also lazy about changing bags.)




You can try them! I love colors in my bags but I do find that on a day to day basis, I do tend to gravitate towards my black Bedford Janie because it carries only the absolute essentials.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BethL said:


> I have never owned a black handbag. Can you believe it?? I've always been tempted by the MZW black bedfords and motos but have yet to try one. Should I? I wear a lot of colors so black would be very practical for me to get. I'm just scared I'd get too bored with it. (I'm also lazy about changing bags.)


I used to be like that also I never gravitated towards black bags but recently I've been attracted to black bags only. I think you should deff try black MZs they look gorgeous and you might not have to change bags as much bc black goes with mostly everything


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> I have never owned a black handbag. Can you believe it?? I've always been tempted by the MZW black bedfords and motos but have yet to try one. Should I? I wear a lot of colors so black would be very practical for me to get. I'm just scared I'd get too bored with it. (I'm also lazy about changing bags.)




I have had black before...but, in recent years had been so done with black...I did get a Black Moto, but didn't use too much. This year...I got a Black Bedford too...and I am using and loving both black styles...love black again!  I seem to care if hardware matches zips on outerwear..not sure if that is normal. I think this whole black bag thing is a personal choice..., but in general terms,I have come to realize, for me at my horrible old age..almost 51..(erase this immediately after you read)...we all look good in basic black and with a basic black bag (or brown).  Looks chic and appropriate. You can always have fun with color...but basic always works, and sometimes helps make us look more streamlined and put together. I vote try a black bag!


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> This week I have been doing something different.., I have 2 bags on my bench all ready to go.., Dawn Paige and Black Kara.., I look down at coat and outfit and decide last second which one...kinda like ping pong for the last week which I have been taking..depending on errand or event..maybe I will try this as a new thing...pick two for a week...have them out of dust bags, unstuffed, ready to go, and waiting for a quick decision at the door...then change to 2 different the next week...


This is a great idea! I have been doing this on accident I guess--get out a new purse, switch in a hurry leaving first bag out, then switch again later in the week. But I think I should start doing it purposefully so I actually use all the bags I want to use. I am lazy about switching. I could do 2 bags for 2 weeks. 

So right now my 2 bags are Black Belle and Midnight Chelsea.
Maybe next will be Oxblood Kit and my Massaccesi Blue Africa Midi Soulmate.


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> This is a great idea! I have been doing this on accident I guess--get out a new purse, switch in a hurry leaving first bag out, then switch again later in the week. But I think I should start doing it purposefully so I actually use all the bags I want to use. I am lazy about switching. I could do 2 bags for 2 weeks.
> 
> So right now my 2 bags are Black Belle and Midnight Chelsea.
> Maybe next will be Oxblood Kit and my Massaccesi Blue Africa Midi Soulmate.




Those sound like fun back and forth choices...; I happened across this two out at once thing by accident - - but, I really like it. I am thinking maybe next week, putting out a Penny on my bench...I love those bags..probably my Bordeaux while it looks so great in Winter...and another bag a bit bigger... One week two bags all week...I  will probably tire of..but is fun for now...the other may continue to be Black Kara...loving that bag...


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I have never owned a black handbag. Can you believe it?? I've always been tempted by the MZW black bedfords and motos but have yet to try one. Should I? I wear a lot of colors so black would be very practical for me to get. I'm just scared I'd get too bored with it. (I'm also lazy about changing bags.)




I get the boredom thing, but have to say I love my MZ black bags. I prefer the classic black since it has the red interior, but the moto is great, and it depends on your hardware preference. My classic black MZs are in my top few favorite bags. I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have had black before...but, in recent years had been so done with black...I did get a Black Moto, but didn't use too much. This year...I got a Black Bedford too...and I am using and loving both black styles...love black again!  I seem to care if hardware matches zips on outerwear..not sure if that is normal. I think this whole black bag thing is a personal choice..., but in general terms,I have come to realize, for me at my horrible old age..almost 51..(erase this immediately after you read)...we all look good in basic black and with a basic black bag (or brown).  Looks chic and appropriate. You can always have fun with color...but basic always works, and sometimes helps make us look more streamlined and put together. I vote try a black bag!




Well said! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Was going to switch my bag last night but too lazy...so still with Plum Jane. Will have to get the motivation to switch this weekend.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Those sound like fun back and forth choices...; I happened across this two out at once thing by accident - - but, I really like it. I am thinking maybe next week, putting out a Penny on my bench...I love those bags..probably my Bordeaux while it looks so great in Winter...and another bag a bit bigger... One week two bags all week...I  will probably tire of..but is fun for now...the other may continue to be Black Kara...loving that bag...



This sounds like a great idea if you do not have a lot of pets. I worry to much about the bag I am using being up high enough away from my cats and my lab puppy.


----------



## dcooney4

I know I have asked this before but has anyone actually walked in torrential rain with the bedford nylon? I want to wear my moto lizzy that barely ever sees the light of day but if it starts to rain early I might have to walk the distance of a couple of football fields in the rain .


----------



## contra mundum

dcooney4 said:


> I know I have asked this before but has anyone actually walked in torrential rain with the bedford nylon? I want to wear my moto lizzy that barely ever sees the light of day but if it starts to rain early I might have to walk the distance of a couple of football fields in the rain .



Our area recently had torrential rain and Janie did very well. The material allowed the water to bead and roll off instead of soaking through. Smetro did well too.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Quiet here this week...what's everyone carrying? Plum Frankie here...it's my comfort bag...might be my favorite!



Ash Janie and Magnet Smetro. Jamie fits perfectly if I don't want to carry both.


----------



## Hirisa

dcooney4 said:


> I know I have asked this before but has anyone actually walked in torrential rain with the bedford nylon? I want to wear my moto lizzy that barely ever sees the light of day but if it starts to rain early I might have to walk the distance of a couple of football fields in the rain .



Not quite torrential rains, but I live in Seattle and my bedford bags have held up great under the harder rains we've had up here. I've been using my Belle as a schoolbag while I continue to waffle over backpack choices and not once has rain soaked through.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you both for helping me. Miss Lizzy Moto it is today.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Quiet here this week...what's everyone carrying? Plum Frankie here...it's my comfort bag...might be my favorite!



black Paige and gunmetal Hayley this week since it's been raining.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I know I have asked this before but has anyone actually walked in torrential rain with the bedford nylon? I want to wear my moto lizzy that barely ever sees the light of day but if it starts to rain early I might have to walk the distance of a couple of football fields in the rain .




I have worn my Lizzy in torrential rain - no probs - If you want to be really safe, leave leather strap home.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This sounds like a great idea if you do not have a lot of pets. I worry to much about the bag I am using being up high enough away from my cats and my lab puppy.




Yes...I am lucky...my mini schnauzer is too busy keeping track of squirrels, birds, delivery men and anybody with a snack to be bothered with my bags...never touches my stuff...won't tempt him by keeping any food inside though...[emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Miss Lizzy packed up and ready to go.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Spider Hamish $27 in the MZW sale: https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2960446-0000/spider-hamish


----------



## LuvAllBags

Why do I keep looking at the sale page? *slaps face* Need to remember that my favorite MZs are my first two...[emoji56]


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Why do I keep looking at the sale page? *slaps face* Need to remember that my favorite MZs are my first two...[emoji56]




I keep looking at the sale page too! Hoping for the cameo luster collection to pop up under the sale section! &#129296;


----------



## plumaplomb

Speaking of the sale page, I was intrigued by the Blixy clutch before it sold out.  Does anyone have the Blixy?  I would love to know whether the leather is durable and whether it slouches with stuff in it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Why do I keep looking at the sale page? *slaps face* Need to remember that my favorite MZs are my first two...[emoji56]




There really isn't any reason to look..unless they add something of interest...my guess is that you don't want to miss something of interest. This is why I occasionally check in, however, I do keep in mind the last 12 months of disappointing releases; and ask myself - what do you expect to find?   Maybe they will discontinue a beloved classic - that's about it at this point...oh well..I hope the Spring and Summer bring better. I am thinking of selling a few of my past choices...IDK...I love a few..but, losing the excitement for the brand...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> There really isn't any reason to look..unless they add something of interest...my guess is that you don't want to miss something of interest. This is why I occasionally check in, however, I do keep in mind the last 12 months of disappointing releases; and ask myself - what do you expect to find?   Maybe they will discontinue a beloved classic - that's about it at this point...oh well..I hope the Spring and Summer bring better. I am thinking of selling a few of my past choices...IDK...I love a few..but, losing the excitement for the brand...




Yep...my faves continue to be the classics...holding out hope for some classics in fresh colors for spring. Probably a pipe dream. I got a mini catalog from Bendel...cute colors for pre-spring including lilac/lavender...hoping we see some good stuff from MZ too.


----------



## kennedy56

plumaplomb said:


> Speaking of the sale page, I was intrigued by the Blixy clutch before it sold out.  Does anyone have the Blixy?  I would love to know whether the leather is durable and whether it slouches with stuff in it.



I have the cherry red blixy and it's one of my favorites. The leather is quite durable, still looks like new. It does have a slight bit of a slouch but not much.


----------



## mariposa08

I keep looking at the sale page too.  I keep thinking that at the reduced price the mayfair tote looks better, but I really disliked it when I bought it from Nordstrom so I'm trying to remember that and stay strong.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep...my faves continue to be the classics...holding out hope for some classics in fresh colors for spring. Probably a pipe dream. I got a mini catalog from Bendel...cute colors for pre-spring including lilac/lavender...hoping we see some good stuff from MZ too.




I heard a light grey-blue is coming.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> There really isn't any reason to look..unless they add something of interest...my guess is that you don't want to miss something of interest. This is why I occasionally check in, however, I do keep in mind the last 12 months of disappointing releases; and ask myself - what do you expect to find?   Maybe they will discontinue a beloved classic - that's about it at this point...oh well..I hope the Spring and Summer bring better. I am thinking of selling a few of my past choices...IDK...I love a few..but, losing the excitement for the brand...




Sometimes they throw a warehouse find up there. Like the spider Hamish that was up a couple of days ago. I agree it's not a bad thing to check in every now and then.


----------



## Reba

Chose my two bags to use for the week. My Gunmetal Lizzy, which came in handy yesterday during torrential downpours, and my early birthday gift!  My kids will be headed back to school soon, so we celebrated my b-day early. My daughter was lurking on my iPad as to what I was admiring these days, and she helped them pick my gift!  Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack..love.


----------



## Reba




----------



## ModXer

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996



Those are both gorgeous!! (And I can't wait til my kids are old enough to suggest these kinds of awesome gifts.) Enjoy the dilemma of choosing between your two bags this week!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996




I love that keychain on your Lizzy! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> I love that keychain on your Lizzy! Where'd you get it from?




That was a charm from Brighton...thank you!


----------



## Reba

ModXer said:


> Those are both gorgeous!! (And I can't wait til my kids are old enough to suggest these kinds of awesome gifts.) Enjoy the dilemma of choosing between your two bags this week!




[emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996



Beautiful combo! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful combo! Happy Birthday!




Thanks Dcooney.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996




Very nice, Reba. Happy Birthday!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I keep looking at the sale page too.  I keep thinking that at the reduced price the mayfair tote looks better, but I really disliked it when I bought it from Nordstrom so I'm trying to remember that and stay strong.




Stay strong! Remember the zipper flap!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I heard a light grey-blue is coming.




Nice! I saw on IG that Jane will be released in a new color in March.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Chose my two bags to use for the week. My Gunmetal Lizzy, which came in handy yesterday during torrential downpours, and my early birthday gift!  My kids will be headed back to school soon, so we celebrated my b-day early. My daughter was lurking on my iPad as to what I was admiring these days, and she helped them pick my gift!  Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack..love.




Happy birthday, my TPF friend!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996




[emoji173]&#65039; both of these!


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Very nice, Reba. Happy Birthday!




Thank you Minne...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy birthday, my TPF friend!!!




Not too happy about another year older, but a gift is always good!  Thanks for the birthday greeting!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice! I saw on IG that Jane will be released in a new color in March.




Good to hear!


----------



## Reba

Have been on my A all day with a migraine...just checked MZW out of boredom. They added Clay Paige...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice! I saw on IG that Jane will be released in a new color in March.




Oh, I missed that! What colour is it?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996




Beautiful! Lizzy's gathers are a nice offset to the starker lines of the larger bag.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Chose my two bags to use for the week. My Gunmetal Lizzy, which came in handy yesterday during torrential downpours, and my early birthday gift!  My kids will be headed back to school soon, so we celebrated my b-day early. My daughter was lurking on my iPad as to what I was admiring these days, and she helped them pick my gift!  Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack..love.



Happy early birthday Reba!!!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Happy early birthday Reba!!!




Thank you makn808...you guys are all so nice...you are making another year older not seem so horrible after all...almost [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh, I missed that! What colour is it?




They did not say...I saw it in the comments to recent post featuring the black Jane. Just said new color in March.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996



Very nice!. Happy birthday and enjoy your bags.


----------



## bubbastatta

Great bags! Happy Birthday!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> View attachment 3237996



Happy birthday!  Great gift!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Stay strong! Remember the zipper flap!



I know and I really did not like the flap or the snaps, but in the past 5-6 months I've started loving metros (and totes) so now I'm wondering if I would like it.  ugh.  Ultimately I don't need another big bag though so that's what keeping me from trying again.  I have plenty of Kates which I love, I now have the large Roxy which has the outside bottle pockets like Mayfair so there's really no reason for it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Have been on my A all day with a migraine...just checked MZW out of boredom. They added Clay Paige...



It must be the weather because that was me all day yesterday and I still don't feel so great.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It must be the weather because that was me all day yesterday and I still don't feel so great.




Weather!  My evil trigger for migraine. We had a crazy monsoon like rainstorm on Sunday. Whenever there are crazy high barometer or low barometer (lol - I guess I should know the technical jargon) it knocks me into a horrible migraine cycle. I am so much better than a few years ago, because of meds - then I had migraines constant, but, crazy weather still gets me.    Feel better Dc...


----------



## Reba

Daquiri, Bubba, & Mariposa - thank you for [emoji512] wishes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I know and I really did not like the flap or the snaps, but in the past 5-6 months I've started loving metros (and totes) so now I'm wondering if I would like it.  ugh.  Ultimately I don't need another big bag though so that's what keeping me from trying again.  I have plenty of Kates which I love, I now have the large Roxy which has the outside bottle pockets like Mayfair so there's really no reason for it.




I also love totes, which is why I should have loved the Mayfair in theory. I didnt mind the snaps but hated the flap. The balance was also off for me so it hurt my shoulder to carry. I am not liking the thin tubular straps. I am making a thin strap. exception for my Willow because of the color, but otherwise I can't do them, whether flat or tubular. 

I really considered caving for the begonia mayfair or small astor but didn't because of the flap. I am sorry to have missed begonia but it didn't come in any of my preferred styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New Camo stuff! Loving the Smutton!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Ash Janie and Magnet Smetro. Jamie fits perfectly if I don't want to carry both.




Contra - new camo stuff posted!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ms p - how do you like your Small Astor? I saw the beautiful pics in the pics thread.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Weather!  My evil trigger for migraine. We had a crazy monsoon like rainstorm on Sunday. Whenever there are crazy high barometer or low barometer (lol - I guess I should know the technical jargon) it knocks me into a horrible migraine cycle. I am so much better than a few years ago, because of meds - then I had migraines constant, but, crazy weather still gets me.    Feel better Dc...



I hope you feel better too!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> New Camo stuff! Loving the Smutton!!!



I want it all!


----------



## BethL

Not really into Camo.  WHEN will new colors post? Has anyone talked to MZW customer service? I've tried the 800# and no one has answered when I have tried.


----------



## HotRedBag

LuvAllBags said:


> New Camo stuff! Loving the Smutton!!!


Agreed 100%


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Contra - new camo stuff posted!!



So excited! Loving the Sutton! Have been waffling on the Black Lacquer Sutton - so pretty but may be a bit too posh for me to pull off on the daily. Camo is right up my alley... though should prob consider selling Camo Smetro if I go for the Sutton....Dilemmas!


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> So excited! Loving the Sutton! Have been waffling on the Black Lacquer Sutton - so pretty but may be a bit too posh for me to pull off on the daily. Camo is right up my alley... though should prob consider selling Camo Smetro if I go for the Sutton....Dilemmas!




Keep both..good matching set for travel on weekend get-away's...(womanly justification [emoji6])...any males around won't mind carrying in and out of hotel etc..not pink...hmm...goes with everything...migraine fog must be clearing...shopping brain is clicking again..[emoji106]


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> Keep both..good matching set for travel on weekend get-away's...(womanly justification [emoji6])...any males around won't mind carrying in and out of hotel etc..not pink...hmm...goes with everything...migraine fog must be clearing...shopping brain is clicking again..[emoji106]



Love this justification!! Can totally rationalize it this way... Thanks : )


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Love this justification!! Can totally rationalize it this way... Thanks : )




I agree with Reba...justify away!! Smetro and Sutton would make an excellent traveling pair.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Not really into Camo.  WHEN will new colors post? Has anyone talked to MZW customer service? I've tried the 800# and no one has answered when I have tried.




Nope - guessing late Jan for the first wave of pre-Spring.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Love this justification!! Can totally rationalize it this way... Thanks : )




Glad to be of service!  I do have a history of being a bad influence..., or good/fun...depending on one's point-of-view...[emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Keep both..good matching set for travel on weekend get-away's...(womanly justification [emoji6])...any males around won't mind carrying in and out of hotel etc..not pink...hmm...goes with everything...migraine fog must be clearing...shopping brain is clicking again..[emoji106]



I like this idea.


----------



## bubbastatta

Feel better ladies. Have gotten migraines most of my life so I understand what a pain they are.


----------



## Reba

bubbastatta said:


> Feel better ladies. Have gotten migraines most of my life so I understand what a pain they are.




Thank you..on the mend. Sorry about your history...they have a way of taking you out of life while around.  Here's to few and far between for all of us in the New Year..,


----------



## ms p

And





LuvAllBags said:


> Ms p - how do you like your Small Astor? I saw the beautiful pics in the pics thread.



Hi, The bag looks very sharp surprisingly without the red dye. The black puff + black diamond logo + shiny silver hw makes this bag classy imo. It will work well for office setting or even smart casual school  DD like the bag but too bad she's too young to use it (8 years old only lol).

My thoughts:
- I like that it's not floppy (think other Mzw tote eg Chelsea, Emma, metro etc) and can stand by itself. 
- The additional interior large patch pocket is great.
- Wider flat straps are also a plus for me but it's not as soft as the older Italian flat strap on Emma and Alice etc.
- What caught me by surprise was Astor felt heavier than what I expected. It actually does make sense since it's puff (i.e more material) not that it's overly heavy like belle etc. 
- And yes while the zipper are all buttery smooth (i love zipping it haha) I did have to push down the flap slightly if I want a clean look with no zipper poking up at the sides.

My overall view is that it's a great bag. However the 10.5" strap drop is longer than what I prefer so I'm eliminating it from my closet &#128517;


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> And
> 
> Hi, The bag looks very sharp surprisingly without the red dye. The black puff + black diamond logo + shiny silver hw makes this bag classy imo. It will work well for office setting or even smart casual school  DD like the bag but too bad she's too young to use it (8 years old only lol).
> 
> My thoughts:
> - I like that it's not floppy (think other Mzw tote eg Chelsea, Emma, metro etc) and can stand by itself.
> - The additional interior large patch pocket is great.
> - Wider flat straps are also a plus for me but it's not as soft as the older Italian flat strap on Emma and Alice etc.
> - What caught me by surprise was Astor felt heavier than what I expected. It actually does make sense since it's puff (i.e more material) not that it's overly heavy like belle etc.
> - And yes while the zipper are all buttery smooth (i love zipping it haha) I did have to push down the flap slightly if I want a clean look with no zipper poking up at the sides.
> 
> My overall view is that it's a great bag. However the 10.5" strap drop is longer than what I prefer so I'm eliminating it from my closet [emoji28]




Glad that it is working for you Ms P. Is the puff material remaining smooth where it ought to be with no wrinkling?  This was one of my concerns...wrinkles would bother me...


----------



## Reba

Luvsall, do I remember correctly?  Did you buy a Metro in Jewel Print?  Maybe you were not happy with size change on the small at that point - or I have stories mixed...  If you do have/kept that print, what are your thoughts on it. Is it easy to wear?  Loud in person?  I like, but hard to judge from on-screen sometimes...


----------



## bagdoll

Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight. 

Here is pic of  my lovely.


----------



## justwatchin

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.


So pretty and such a good deal!


----------



## dcooney4

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.



It's very pretty and what a great price . Congrats!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.


that color is so beautiful great bag at an unbeatable price


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Glad that it is working for you Ms P. Is the puff material remaining smooth where it ought to be with no wrinkling?  This was one of my concerns...wrinkles would bother me...



Hi, I saw the  wrinkling on screen and when I took the bag out of the box. After using it the wrinkle seems to be gone or it just bouncy back when I place the bag down so much so I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## Reba

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> 
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.




So happy for you!  Great color..glad style is working for you!  Welcome to forum!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall, do I remember correctly?  Did you buy a Metro in Jewel Print?  Maybe you were not happy with size change on the small at that point - or I have stories mixed...  If you do have/kept that print, what are your thoughts on it. Is it easy to wear?  Loud in person?  I like, but hard to judge from on-screen sometimes...




Yep, I have a Jewel Print Smetro...I love the print, just do not love the reduced Smetro size. I think it's an easy print to wear because it is multi-colored but not bright. All the colors in it are good colors for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> 
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.




Beautiful! Congrats on the great buy and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Minne Bags

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> 
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.




Lovely bag! Welcome to the group. [emoji3]


----------



## bagsncakes

Saks fifth avenue has some nice new Mz Wallace bags on sale now. I just bought the janie in dark gray, very excited


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Mariamshah said:


> Saks fifth avenue has some nice new Mz Wallace bags on sale now. I just bought the janie in dark gray, very excited




Nice! I'm sure you'll enjoy your Janie!


----------



## bagdoll

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I went to Nordstrom looking for a nylon bag in this burgandy dark reddish color and their she was.. waiting for me.   She was in the regular sale display and it was only after the SA checked the price tag on computer did it show it was marked down.  It was suppose to have taken off and sent to the Rack.  It was my lucky day. I had never owned a MZ Wallace bag but heard good things about them.  I hope I can find more MZ Wallace bags in the future.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagdoll said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I went to Nordstrom looking for a nylon bag in this burgandy dark reddish color and their she was.. waiting for me.   She was in the regular sale display and it was only after the SA checked the price tag on computer did it show it was marked down.  It was suppose to have taken off and sent to the Rack.  It was my lucky day. I had never owned a MZ Wallace bag but heard good things about them.  I hope I can find more MZ Wallace bags in the future.


oh such a cute story the bag was truly meant to be urs


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Mariamshah said:


> Saks fifth avenue has some nice new Mz Wallace bags on sale now. I just bought the janie in dark gray, very excited


Congrats on ur Janie. im so happy Saks now carries MZ bags. I wish more ppl would know more about this great brand


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone have the Medium Sutton? I have two larges and love them but I am looking for a bag that I can carry with my backpack (when I take my laptop to work). I was thinking about the small but want something I can put my iPad in. How much of a difference is there between the small and medium. Is it worth having the medium and the large? Thanks.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my goodness have you guys seen the new bags up on the site. Im loving Madison and Parker already they remind me a lil bit of Nikki and Sienna also I wonder how light the Taupe color is


----------



## makn808

It's good to see the zipper flap gone on Madison and Parker!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> It's good to see the zipper flap gone on Madison and Parker!


yes I was so happy they have normal top zipper however the only thing that is bothering me is the only one exterior pocket and I like more outside pockets than that. If both of these 2 bags had another exterior pocket in the back they would had been mine one in black and one in Taupe..hm still thinking


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariamshah said:


> Saks fifth avenue has some nice new Mz Wallace bags on sale now. I just bought the janie in dark gray, very excited




Congrats on the Janie!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like some of the new bags. I love the leopard print, but not the styles unfortunately. All of those bags have shallow depth, which I cannot do. Too bad. I will get a leopard Ines [emoji4]. 

I love the accessories and charms, and really like the taupe color in the metros...looks like it could be similar to beloved Kingsport. I did not want a black medium sutton, but maybe taupe...&#129300;. I can't purchase any more Smetros due to the new size. I need Smetro to work with my Paiges inside.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hey...the new Smetros are the old (larger size). Hope those measurements are correct! Also, apparently the Hunter Smetro is back, and the medium Sutton looks great in the new colors. Love the navy/black colorblock!


----------



## BethL

I *love* this pre-spring collection! I got my limerick code today (hope everyone else did too) and that will help in my purchase at least. Hard to narrow it down! I am BAD at making decisions.


----------



## Reba

I like the Metro selections.. However, the new handbags are not tempting to me; which is a good thing. The Taupe is a pretty neutral; and LuvAll is correct..reminiscent of Kingsport which is season less and goes with everything. If you like a style for you - go for color...


----------



## kennedy56

Just when I was beginning to think that my poor limerick wasn't quite right...they sent me the code today too. I am loving the Taupe Smutton, and can't decide between that and the new Cedar Leather Pippa. Want one of the two for traveling to carry when sightseeing. Any recommendations would be welcomed!


----------



## kennedy56

bagdoll said:


> Hi new to this forum.  Bought my first MZ Wallace.  On sale at Nordstom for $149  orig. $375
> I believe it is red small nikki. It has everything I need. beautiful color,  plenty of space, pockets, straps and the best part is that it is lightweight.
> 
> Here is pic of  my lovely.



Gorgeous bag. The color looks like redwood. Love it.


----------



## Reba

I am crushing on Magnet Small Sutton. Made me remember Namkha's pretty pic of her Magnet bag recently, which I loved. Also like it in the Small Metro size. [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Just when I was beginning to think that my poor limerick wasn't quite right...they sent me the code today too. I am loving the Taupe Smutton, and can't decide between that and the new Cedar Leather Pippa. Want one of the two for traveling to carry when sightseeing. Any recommendations would be welcomed!




Can't go wrong with either...I love them both. Smutton holds more, obviously, but Pippa is super organized. If you carry sunglasses in a case, Pippa can be tough.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am crushing on Magnet Small Sutton. Made me remember Namkha's pretty pic of her Magnet bag recently, which I loved. Also like it in the Small Metro size. [emoji7]




I love that Magnet Smutton. Sharp color.


----------



## mariposa08

I like all the metro/sutton options-- camo small sutton is soooo cute! The rest of the new bags are boring and so plain to me.  I hate all the strap options and I think the price points are way too high too.  So mostly I dislike it all.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I like all the metro/sutton options-- camo small sutton is soooo cute! The rest of the new bags are boring and so plain to me.  I hate all the strap options and I think the price points are way too high too.  So mostly I dislike it all.




Ha ha, tell us what you really think...just kidding...pretty much agree...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Ha ha, tell us what you really think...just kidding...pretty much agree...



I know  I sound so negative.  It's just sooooo far from Berry, Prussian blue, Forest, Currant, Plum etc in all their amazing classic styles.


----------



## Hirisa

mariposa08 said:


> I like all the metro/sutton options-- camo small sutton is soooo cute! The rest of the new bags are boring and so plain to me.  I hate all the strap options and I think the price points are way too high too.  So mostly I dislike it all.



Are you me? Because I agree, mariposa08. And tbh the first thing I was reminded of when I saw the jacquard leopard print bags was Coach, which is just one of my least favorite brands these days. They are pretty enough, but the resemblance to bags that I see everywhere keeps them from being exciting for me, personally.

My only loves are all of the camo things, which kind of came out of nowhere, surprising me. But dang if that camo Metro backpack doesn't look absolutely perfect to me, and that small Sutton. Pretty sure I'll be buying one or the other very soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Are you me? Because I agree, mariposa08. And tbh the first thing I was reminded of when I saw the jacquard leopard print bags was Coach, which is just one of my least favorite brands these days. They are pretty enough, but the resemblance to bags that I see everywhere keeps them from being exciting for me, personally.
> 
> My only loves are all of the camo things, which kind of came out of nowhere, surprising me. But dang if that camo Metro backpack doesn't look absolutely perfect to me, and that small Sutton. Pretty sure I'll be buying one or the other very soon.




Agree on the Camo - love it. And it is surprisingly forgiving. I thought I'd look silly carrying my Smetro but I get a ton of compliments.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I like all the metro/sutton options-- camo small sutton is soooo cute! The rest of the new bags are boring and so plain to me.  I hate all the strap options and I think the price points are way too high too.  So mostly I dislike it all.




I love all the Metro stuff and the accessories. I really like tone-on-tone leopard print but the new bag styles won't work for me. Missing my classics!


----------



## button401

I just ordered the sm Astor frost tote to pair with my dawn Lizzy. *boom*


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> I just ordered the sm Astor frost tote to pair with my dawn Lizzy. *boom*




Awesome pair! Congrats!


----------



## contra mundum

Hirisa said:


> Are you me? Because I agree, mariposa08. And tbh the first thing I was reminded of when I saw the jacquard leopard print bags was Coach, which is just one of my least favorite brands these days. They are pretty enough, but the resemblance to bags that I see everywhere keeps them from being exciting for me, personally.
> 
> My only loves are all of the camo things, which kind of came out of nowhere, surprising me. But dang if that camo Metro backpack doesn't look absolutely perfect to me, and that small Sutton. Pretty sure I'll be buying one or the other very soon.



Agree with all of this. Couldn't quite put my finger on why I didn't like the jacquard leopard bags but you hit the nail on the head with the Coach comparison. I just don't understand the overall Coach obsession AT ALL. There are 15 women in my office and five of them have logo Coach bags. I just want to say.. why do ya'll want to look the same? And why do you want to advertise for a brand? I tend to gravitate away from all logos though.

So yes, disappointed overall but will be good for my bank account. And is it just my monitor resolution or is this season's Taupe extremely close to last season's Clay?


----------



## contra mundum

In fact.. to continue with the Coach comparison, Coach had a Madison line a few years ago that was extremely similar to the MZW Madison. Maybe they still do IDK but c'mon MZW, for real? You have given me the sads.


----------



## Hirisa

contra mundum said:


> In fact.. to continue with the Coach comparison, Coach had a Madison line a few years ago that was extremely similar to the MZW Madison. Maybe they still do IDK but c'mon MZW, for real? You have given me the sads.


I feel ya, contra mundum, I feel ya. The sads is exactly it. People love what they love, I do get that, so if Coach is someone's thing, and they're lucky enough to be able to afford it, I am cheering that person on. But when I fell in love with MZW, part of the reason behind that was knowing that for around the same price as a Coach bag, I could get something a little more unique, and a lot more functional. So yeah it does give me the sads to see MZW go down this route.

@LuvAllBags, yeah about the camo! I think what I really like about it is that it feels truly multi-seasonal. The deep earthy colors make it a good fit for fall and winter, but the sportiness of the pattern is great for a casual, urban summer kind of feel.


----------



## contra mundum

And again (bc clearly I don't have anything important to do tonight lol) 

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...id=gifts-women-best-selling&dwvar_color=BKCFL

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2231159-0000/cedar-with-black-leather-feather-charm

Either MZW recently hired someone who used to work at Coach or they are just shamelessly ripping them off. What the heck?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow - I didn't notice the Coach comparison until now! I am not a big Coach fan...only liked the old stuff when they had amazing leather.


----------



## contra mundum

Okay you guys, I have a serious Sutton addiction. I want one in every color and most of the sizes. Must step away. I even want one in the Taupe I was *****ing about a few posts ago


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Okay you guys, I have a serious Sutton addiction. I want one in every color and most of the sizes. Must step away. I even want one in the Taupe I was *****ing about a few posts ago




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mosobamboo

black bedford Bea added to sale 385 -> 225


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Okay you guys, I have a serious Sutton addiction. I want one in every color and most of the sizes. Must step away. I even want one in the Taupe I was *****ing about a few posts ago




Oh...handbag madness at it's best! I have been fighting Sale urges...birthday justifications..2 college-age kids still home on break giving me stress you cannot imagine...which only leads to one thing...ok..2 things..purse sale shopping and maybe a [emoji485]or [emoji485][emoji485]...but trust me...JUSTIFIED. Trying to stay strong...that Bea is tempting me.


----------



## Reba

button401 said:


> I just ordered the sm Astor frost tote to pair with my dawn Lizzy. *boom*




Nice!  Thought about that one to go with my Dawn Paige...nice travel duo. Coordinate without being too matchy...well-done!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I know  I sound so negative.  It's just sooooo far from Berry, Prussian blue, Forest, Currant, Plum etc in all their amazing classic styles.




No, not negative...hmm...what's the word?..honest...I think you were speaking for most of us. It's just refreshing to me when somebody else splats it all out at once...cause I am usually the splatter - [emoji6]


----------



## Stella Blue

contra mundum said:


> And again (bc clearly I don't have anything important to do tonight lol)
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...id=gifts-women-best-selling&dwvar_color=BKCFL
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2231159-0000/cedar-with-black-leather-feather-charm
> 
> Either MZW recently hired someone who used to work at Coach or they are just shamelessly ripping them off. What the heck?


Yes, when I saw those leather corners I immediately thought of old Coach bags!  Not sure I like them on the new MZ bags


----------



## ms p

I agree 100% on the coach - the pattern and the Madison name. I thought I was the only one as I know some loves the print. 

I like magnet small Sutton. But I'm sceptical to pay full price after the recent few blogger codes. A limerick $25 is not even 15% off. Not sure will i use it or buy any new mzw bags.

I was just thinking to myself a few hours earlier why do I like Mzw of all brands? For me I like their bags because it's lightweight + great functional pockets + classy style + all weather friendly. I also know mzw bags are fairly rare locally. Considering all of the above points I feel that I may finally be moving away from Mzw after the recent few disappointing seasons. I bought several but after using less than 5x or nwt I sold it. That speaks volumes to me ...


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I agree 100% on the coach - the pattern and the Madison name. I thought I was the only one as I know some loves the print.
> 
> I like magnet small Sutton. But I'm sceptical to pay full price after the recent few blogger codes. A limerick $25 is not even 15% off. Not sure will i use it or buy any new mzw bags.
> 
> I was just thinking to myself a few hours earlier why do I like Mzw of all brands? For me I like their bags because it's lightweight + great functional pockets + classy style + all weather friendly. I also know mzw bags are fairly rare locally. Considering all of the above points I feel that I may finally be moving away from Mzw after the recent few disappointing seasons. I bought several but after using less than 5x or nwt I sold it. That speaks volumes to me ...




Well said...I fear you are right on point from my point of view. I just did cave on a Sale..but it wasn't an MZ. I am going to
Sell at least one this month.., and it will be an MZ. I am still holding out hope. The pre-season crap might be their new style attempts...and then the rest might be more pleasing traditional (hoping). Let's not totally give up yet...


----------



## missemily

I don't mind the update on the Sienna--- the Parker? Like that the bottom has leather. But wish they would have updated to have the short shoulder strap not be rolled. The combo of that and the hardware dig into my shoulder when I wear it that way :/


----------



## button401

Reba said:


> Nice!  Thought about that one to go with my Dawn Paige...nice travel duo. Coordinate without being too matchy...well-done!



Thanks! Traveling is why I got them both =)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Article about Monica Zwirner of MZW. Interesting! 

http://www.whitewallmag.com/lifestyle/inside-the-studio-with-mz-wallaces-monica-zwirner


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Yes, when I saw those leather corners I immediately thought of old Coach bags!  Not sure I like them on the new MZ bags




Agree...do not like the leather corners. In general, I also do not like pillow shaped bags...all the new bags remind me of pillows...floppy with no depth.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I agree 100% on the coach - the pattern and the Madison name. I thought I was the only one as I know some loves the print.
> 
> I like magnet small Sutton. But I'm sceptical to pay full price after the recent few blogger codes. A limerick $25 is not even 15% off. Not sure will i use it or buy any new mzw bags.
> 
> I was just thinking to myself a few hours earlier why do I like Mzw of all brands? For me I like their bags because it's lightweight + great functional pockets + classy style + all weather friendly. I also know mzw bags are fairly rare locally. Considering all of the above points I feel that I may finally be moving away from Mzw after the recent few disappointing seasons. I bought several but after using less than 5x or nwt I sold it. That speaks volumes to me ...




Great point...maybe they actually don't work for you?  I continue to favor my Janes, Paiges and Frankies...and now Smetros and Smuttons, over all of my other bags.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Article about Monica Zwirner of MZW. Interesting!
> 
> http://www.whitewallmag.com/lifestyle/inside-the-studio-with-mz-wallaces-monica-zwirner



Thanks for the article  Exactly like what she said!

"elegant and functional bags that were affordable and not dominated by logos"

Our goal is always to design bags that have a balance of style and function"


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Well said...I fear you are right on point from my point of view. I just did cave on a Sale..but it wasn't an MZ. I am going to
> Sell at least one this month.., and it will be an MZ. I am still holding out hope. The pre-season crap might be their new style attempts...and then the rest might be more pleasing traditional (hoping). Let's not totally give up yet...



Talking about traditional style I think Bea will be discontinued. It's back on the sale page with the advert price. They need to release more Jane and Paige colours!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Talking about traditional style I think Bea will be discontinued. It's back on the sale page with the advert price. They need to release more Jane and Paige colours!




Yes! More Jane and Paige please!!! [emoji322]&#127870;


----------



## contra mundum

I had to LOL a bit at Monica in the article. 

"Who would have thought that women would wear leggings instead of jeans?" 

Um... anyone who lived through the late 80's and early 90's. The only difference is that this time women aren't covering their butts with long shirts. 

And Yes, Yes! to more Janes and Paiges.


----------



## mariposa08

contra mundum said:


> And again (bc clearly I don't have anything important to do tonight lol)
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...id=gifts-women-best-selling&dwvar_color=BKCFL
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2231159-0000/cedar-with-black-leather-feather-charm
> 
> Either MZW recently hired someone who used to work at Coach or they are just shamelessly ripping them off. What the heck?



Wow I wonder if they did hire someone that came from Coach 

I know it's a big brand, but it's so boring and not original at all.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Talking about traditional style I think Bea will be discontinued. It's back on the sale page with the advert price. They need to release more Jane and Paige colours!



I'm guessing you are right.  I wonder if Sophie is going too.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> I was just thinking to myself a few hours earlier why do I like Mzw of all brands? * For me I like their bags because it's lightweight + great functional pockets + classy style + all weather friendly. I also know mzw bags are fairly rare locally. *Considering all of the above points I feel that I may finally be moving away from Mzw after the recent few disappointing seasons. I bought several but after using less than 5x or nwt I sold it. That speaks volumes to me ...



Agree so much with what you said.  I loved mzw for the exact same reasons. Looking at their shop all page and the only classic are in black.  Now the only thing that makes me want to spend money are the metros/suttons.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So after going thru the last 3 pages of this thread and reading everyone's posts, I removed Madison and Parker from my wishlist. At first glance I actually liked both bags. I also liked the Taupe color but wasn't feeling Jacquard print. I prefer solid colors only and can't do no prints at all. But I'm actually glad u guys opened my eyes bc those bags don't have enuf exterior pockets for me and I prefer at least 2. I still like the shape of both bags I just wish they were disgned differently


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> So after going thru the last 3 pages of this thread and reading everyone's posts, I removed Madison and Parker from my wishlist. At first glance I actually liked both bags. I also liked the Taupe color but wasn't feeling Jacquard print. I prefer solid colors only and can't do no prints at all. But I'm actually glad u guys opened my eyes bc those bags don't have enuf exterior pockets for me and I prefer at least 2. I still like the shape of both bags I just wish they were disgned differently



I do like the Madison  it's just that from Mzw it's so unoriginal. I owned a coach Madison about 6 years ago  These Madison/ Parker bags are generic style that could be from any other brands.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Agree so much with what you said.  I loved mzw for the exact same reasons. Looking at their shop all page and the only classic are in black.  Now the only thing that makes me want to spend money are the metros/suttons.



They just keep redesigning the new bags and release in new color. I really wonder why they don't offer the popular classic style in more colors (think teal - such a gorgeous color but in 3 new styles only)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> They just keep redesigning the new bags and release in new color? I really wonder why they don't offer the popular classic style in more colors (think teal - such a gorgeous color but in 3 new styles only)


Not really sure but I'm assuming it might be more expensive to produce the classics in more colors. That's the only explanation I can think of or perhaps the classics aren't their biggest sellers which I find it very hard to believe. Ok maybe 2nd reason makes no sense at all but I really want another Jane in a different color or even a Jane in Taupe


----------



## LuvAllBags

They released an email not too long ago saying Jane is still a best seller...but who knows...

I am just guessing here, but I think the classics are more expensive to produce - pleating, rounded leather handles, more leather trim, more outside pockets, more hardware, etc. And styles change...maybe the pleating isn't as "in" now. I still love it and still get tons of compliments on my pleated bags from women of all ages.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh...handbag madness at it's best! I have been fighting Sale urges...birthday justifications..2 college-age kids still home on break giving me stress you cannot imagine...which only leads to one thing...ok..2 things..purse sale shopping and maybe a [emoji485]or [emoji485][emoji485]...but trust me...JUSTIFIED. Trying to stay strong...that Bea is tempting me.



Yes I can imagine. Mine goes back Tuesday. Love him but I will be doing the happy dance.


----------



## bagsncakes

romantiqueluxe said:


> Nice! I'm sure you'll enjoy your Janie!



I see from older posts that you have a janie too. While it's going to be a few days before I receive mine, I am desperately looking for review and /or actual pics of how big it is and how much it can hold. I would like your opinions on it please.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yes I can imagine. Mine goes back Tuesday. Love him but I will be doing the happy dance.




Love-love them both, but we all need our routines back!  One leaves today, one tomorrow. A second or two of [emoji22], then..[emoji4]


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Love-love them both, but we all need our routines back!  One leaves today, one tomorrow. A second or two of [emoji22], then..[emoji4]



You guys are hilarious! Our youngest of 5 is leaving in two weeks to study abroad AND going to stay abroad for a summer internship. We won't see her again until August for about a week before she heads back to college. We'll be empty nesting again...yaay!!


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Can't go wrong with either...I love them both. Smutton holds more, obviously, but Pippa is super organized. If you carry sunglasses in a case, Pippa can be tough.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have been reading all the posts on the dull collection we have to choose from and decided to take a chance on the camo smutton. At least it is unique in the marketplace and if LuvAllBags endorses camo that's good enough for me. I already own a pippa and this will be my first smutton. And my first non-solid color bag from mzw.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> You guys are hilarious! Our youngest of 5 is leaving in two weeks to study abroad AND going to stay abroad for a summer internship. We won't see her again until August for about a week before she heads back to college. We'll be empty nesting again...yaay!!




5?...wow..you deserve a Smutton in every color...I have a Papaya Smutton that I used last Summer. It does hold a lot, is super smushy-comfy - a fun bag to own. Hope you love...goodness knows you deserve.


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> 5?...wow..you deserve a Smutton in every color...I have a Papaya Smutton that I used last Summer. It does hold a lot, is super smushy-comfy - a fun bag to own. Hope you love...goodness knows you deserve.



Oh, sorry...it's a blended family so I only gave birth to 2 of the 5. But my husband and I did put all 5 of them through college, ha!! For that I do deserve a smutton in every color


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Oh, sorry...it's a blended family so I only gave birth to 2 of the 5. But my husband and I did put all 5 of them through college, ha!! For that I do deserve a smutton in every color




You may deserve it even more for opening your [emoji175] to make family work in whatever shape or form...what the heck., you deserve one of each from the whole damn collection...[emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

kennedy56 said:


> Oh, sorry...it's a blended family so I only gave birth to 2 of the 5. But my husband and I did put all 5 of them through college, ha!! For that I do deserve a smutton in every color


Wow all 5 going to college huge respect to you and ur husband. You def deserve mother of the year award


----------



## contra mundum

Mariamshah said:


> I see from older posts that you have a janie too. While it's going to be a few days before I receive mine, I am desperately looking for review and /or actual pics of how big it is and how much it can hold. I would like your opinions on it please.



I did the exact the same thing after I ordered mine, scoured the Internet looking for assurance that I hadn't just bought a toy purse. And the only thing I could find other than a stock pic was an 8 year old holding one. 

That being said now that I have Janie I love her. When I first received it I busted out laughing because the box is sooo tiny. And the purse is small, especially because I went from Hayley to Janie (I  know). But I wanted it to work and it has. 
In the main compartment: Ingrid wallet, Longchamp coin purse, hand lotion, gum (Extra brand fits perfectly in the Metro card slot). Large inside slip pocket - a prayer book, personal iPhone. Small inside slip pocket is empty. The zip slip pocket - extra set of house keys, clippers, small bottle of Holy water, misc papers, hand warmer, pill case. Back zip - Kate Spade glasses case and work iPhone. Left front pocket - keys, work I.D. Swiss Army knife. Right front pocket - lip balm and small cosmetics. I carry a Small Metro to work everyday as well and that holds laptop and any overflow, though honestly I'm finding I rarely need half the crap I have at the bottom of SM....I digress... another great thing about Janie is that it fits perfectly inside of SM allowing for added organization in an otherwise floppy bag. 

Don't panic when you receive your tiny MZW box and be willing to swap out accessories and I think you will really like Janie. Be sure to let us know!


----------



## bagsncakes

contra mundum said:


> I did the exact the same thing after I ordered mine, scoured the Internet looking for assurance that I hadn't just bought a toy purse. And the only thing I could find other than a stock pic was an 8 year old holding one.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said now that I have Janie I love her. When I first received it I busted out laughing because the box is sooo tiny. And the purse is small, especially because I went from Hayley to Janie (I  know). But I wanted it to work and it has.
> 
> In the main compartment: Ingrid wallet, Longchamp coin purse, hand lotion, gum (Extra brand fits perfectly in the Metro card slot). Large inside slip pocket - a prayer book, personal iPhone. Small inside slip pocket is empty. The zip slip pocket - extra set of house keys, clippers, small bottle of Holy water, misc papers, hand warmer, pill case. Back zip - Kate Spade glasses case and work iPhone. Left front pocket - keys, work I.D. Swiss Army knife. Right front pocket - lip balm and small cosmetics. I carry a Small Metro to work everyday as well and that holds laptop and any overflow, though honestly I'm finding I rarely need half the crap I have at the bottom of SM....I digress... another great thing about Janie is that it fits perfectly inside of SM allowing for added organization in an otherwise floppy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic when you receive your tiny MZW box and be willing to swap out accessories and I think you will really like Janie. Be sure to let us know!




Thankyou so much. It's a relief. The main items I carry all the time are a wallet, sunglasses and a small water bottle that must fit in the main compartment of the bag. Other little items like lipstick/balm, keys, gum, hot sauce (yes I carry one with me ) can fit into other pockets. I really want this bag to work for me and I hope it does. When I have received it, I I'll update with pictures of what it fits so that other members have a reference when they want to buy this bag.


----------



## contra mundum

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou so much. It's a relief. The main items I carry all the time are a wallet, sunglasses and a small water bottle that must fit in the main compartment of the bag. Other little items like lipstick/balm, keys, gum, hot sauce (yes I carry one with me ) can fit into other pockets. I really want this bag to work for me and I hope it does. When I have received it, I I'll update with pictures of what it fits so that other members have a reference when they want to buy this bag.



I love that you carry hot sauce :o) About the water bottle - I have a 9oz Swell and it technically fits standing up but the top sticks out. It fits sideways perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## bagsncakes

contra mundum said:


> I love that you carry hot sauce :o) About the water bottle - I have a 9oz Swell and it technically fits standing up but the top sticks out. It fits sideways perfectly. Good luck!




I love my chillies. Cant carry chillies with me so I keep some of the Mary sharp's hot sauce in my bag in case I need to eat outside. 
It's funny, my water bottle is 9oz as well lol. It's usually warm here in Australia, and if I ever go out without my water bottle, I get thirsty quickly. I'm a bit disappointed that the bottle doesn't fit standing up. The height of the bag according to the measurements I have seen on all websites that stick Mz Wallace, I thought the water bottle will comfortably stand upright. O well. Let just wait and see. Thank for all the info though. I must be mentally prepared for disappointments [emoji12]


----------



## contra mundum

Mariamshah said:


> I love my chillies. Cant carry chillies with me so I keep some of the Mary sharp's hot sauce in my bag in case I need to eat outside.
> It's funny, my water bottle is 9oz as well lol. It's usually warm here in Australia, and if I ever go out without my water bottle, I get thirsty quickly. I'm a bit disappointed that the bottle doesn't fit standing up. The height of the bag according to the measurements I have seen on all websites that stick Mz Wallace, I thought the water bottle will comfortably stand upright. O well. Let just wait and see. Thank for all the info though. I must be mentally prepared for disappointments [emoji12]



If your bottle is wider than mine it might still work out. 9oz bottles come in many different variations. And if you really like the bag, it might be worth shopping for a different bottle.


----------



## dcooney4

kennedy56 said:


> Oh, sorry...it's a blended family so I only gave birth to 2 of the 5. But my husband and I did put all 5 of them through college, ha!! For that I do deserve a smutton in every color



You certainly do!&#128512;


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Oh, sorry...it's a blended family so I only gave birth to 2 of the 5. But my husband and I did put all 5 of them through college, ha!! For that I do deserve a smutton in every color




You deserve one of everything! Putting five through college...amazing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw Moto Sophie pop up in sale...disappeared when put in my cart. Not meant to be!


----------



## Lanine

Does anyone know why all the currant gloss bags have disappeared from the MZ Wallace website? Was thinking of getting the small mayfair with the $25 gift card.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Does anyone know why all the currant gloss bags have disappeared from the MZ Wallace website? Was thinking of getting the small mayfair with the $25 gift card.




Looks like they pulled down some of the holiday collection bags. Probably put them away for the summer sale. Cameo Luster is gone too.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Looks like they pulled down some of the holiday collection bags. Probably put them away for the summer sale. Cameo Luster is gone too.




Pulling anything of worth before they issue our rewards $...which, I wonder if it will come with time limits, stipulations, etc., ...(not to be combined with Advent Calendar GC, Sale items, Classic styles that you are actually interested in, must be used between11:58 p.m. and 11:59 p.m. on 02/01/16, may cause abdominal distress and or death, etc).  [emoji6]


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> Pulling anything of worth before they issue our rewards $...which, I wonder if it will come with time limits, stipulations, etc., ...(not to be combined with Advent Calendar GC, Sale items, Classic styles that you are actually interested in, must be used between11:58 p.m. and 11:59 p.m. on 02/01/16, may cause abdominal distress and or death, etc).  [emoji6]



So funny but so true!!! I know the rewards points expire in 3 months and can't be combined with any other discount offers.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> So funny but so true!!! I know the rewards points expire in 3 months and can't be combined with any other discount offers.




Really?  I was hoping I was only kidding..hopefully won't cause sudden death...


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> Really?  I was hoping I was only kidding..hopefully won't cause sudden death...



Remember back during the sample sale? That was definately sudden death! I felt like I was going to have a heart attack the entire time especially during checkout! I think it's really disappointing they took a bunch of bags out just so the rewards points couldn't be used towards them. Really makes no sense to me.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Pulling anything of worth before they issue our rewards $...which, I wonder if it will come with time limits, stipulations, etc., ...(not to be combined with Advent Calendar GC, Sale items, Classic styles that you are actually interested in, must be used between11:58 p.m. and 11:59 p.m. on 02/01/16, may cause abdominal distress and or death, etc).  [emoji6]



Ha! Reba you sound like a drug commercial with a dozen disclaimer side effects... nausea, hallucinations, insomnia, numbness in feet and hands...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Ha! Reba you sound like a drug commercial with a dozen disclaimer side effects... nausea, hallucinations, insomnia, numbness in feet and hands...




[emoji40]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pulling anything of worth before they issue our rewards $...which, I wonder if it will come with time limits, stipulations, etc., ...(not to be combined with Advent Calendar GC, Sale items, Classic styles that you are actually interested in, must be used between11:58 p.m. and 11:59 p.m. on 02/01/16, may cause abdominal distress and or death, etc).  [emoji6]




Sad but probably true.


----------



## justwatchin

So that limerick gift card is burning a hole in my pocket(book)so should I assume I wouldn't be able to combine that with the upcoming rewards GC?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Really?  I was hoping I was only kidding..hopefully won't cause sudden death...







Lanine said:


> Remember back during the sample sale? That was definately sudden death! I felt like I was going to have a heart attack the entire time especially during checkout! I think it's really disappointing they took a bunch of bags out just so the rewards points couldn't be used towards them. Really makes no sense to me.




I'm hoping they were just put away for a future sale...although they have been known to pull down good bags when rewards are issued...so that could be it.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm hoping they were just put away for a future sale...although they have been known to pull down good bags when rewards are issued...so that could be it.




Do you think there would be any more sales coming up after the limerick gift card usage period is over?


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Do you think there would be any more sales coming up after the limerick gift card usage period is over?




They do an Easter Egg Hunt over Easter weekend which involves hunting around for hidden discount eggs on the site. I don't think you can combine other discounts with that promo though. 

The next actual sale is in June, I believe. They only do sales 2x/year, plus the Advent promo in Dec and the Easter Egg Hunt promo. Every few years they have a sample sale.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Stay strong! Remember the zipper flap!




I caved.  With the limerick gc it was $129


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I caved.  With the limerick gc it was $129




Which color Mayfair did you get?


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm hoping they were just put away for a future sale...although they have been known to pull down good bags when rewards are issued...so that could be it.



I called and they said they pulled the currant gloss and cameo luster bags because they were low inventory. You can still make a phone order though and purchase it that way. They also said rewards cards can't be combined with the $25 gift card.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Which color Mayfair did you get?



begonia


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> begonia




Such a pretty color...was only the zipper track...for the price..it will make a great tote...enjoy [emoji259]


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> I called and they said they pulled the currant gloss and cameo luster bags because they were low inventory. You can still make a phone order though and purchase it that way. They also said rewards cards can't be combined with the $25 gift card.




Can't be combined...surprise, surprise...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> begonia




Beautiful color - definitely best of the bunch.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful color - definitely best of the bunch.




Yup...$129...with that gc..a steal...


----------



## junebaby07

I am thinking of getting an MZ Wallace bag to replace the black bag I carry every day. I am hoping for a sale but may just splurge at some point , since I'm not sure black goes on sale much. I am thinking about the Lizzy, Paige, Hailey, Bailey, or maybe the new Roxy cross body. Right now i have a smallish hobo bag and it has a shortish strap so I can wear it on my shoulder but kind of tucked under my arm if that makes since. I'd like to be able to do that and also use as a cross body. I don't carry a ton - a biggish wallet, iPhone, keys, chapstick, gum, sunscreen stick, sunglasses. But my current bag always seemed crammed full.

Any recommendation on which one to get? Any chance any of those will go on sale soon?


----------



## mariposa08

junebaby07 said:


> I am thinking of getting an MZ Wallace bag to replace the black bag I carry every day. I am hoping for a sale but may just splurge at some point , since I'm not sure black goes on sale much. I am thinking about the Lizzy, Paige, Hailey, Bailey, or maybe the new Roxy cross body. Right now i have a smallish hobo bag and it has a shortish strap so I can wear it on my shoulder but kind of tucked under my arm if that makes since. I'd like to be able to do that and also use as a cross body. I don't carry a ton - a biggish wallet, iPhone, keys, chapstick, gum, sunscreen stick, sunglasses. But my current bag always seemed crammed full.
> 
> Any recommendation on which one to get? Any chance any of those will go on sale soon?



if you want black they probably won't go on sale, but mzw does an easter sale where you  search for eggs on their site and the eggs have discounts.  Last year the highest you could get was 30%.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yup...$129...with that gc..a steal...




hopefully at $129 I like it more than I did before! lol  It was worth a shot at least


----------



## Reba

junebaby07 said:


> I am thinking of getting an MZ Wallace bag to replace the black bag I carry every day. I am hoping for a sale but may just splurge at some point , since I'm not sure black goes on sale much. I am thinking about the Lizzy, Paige, Hailey, Bailey, or maybe the new Roxy cross body. Right now i have a smallish hobo bag and it has a shortish strap so I can wear it on my shoulder but kind of tucked under my arm if that makes since. I'd like to be able to do that and also use as a cross body. I don't carry a ton - a biggish wallet, iPhone, keys, chapstick, gum, sunscreen stick, sunglasses. But my current bag always seemed crammed full.
> 
> Any recommendation on which one to get? Any chance any of those will go on sale soon?




As far as which style, Bailey may be smallish sounding like size you have maybe (?), Paige  only one strap option and shortest setting I wouldn't describe as tucked under arm - lil' bit longer than that, Hailey might be too big of a size jump up, that leaves Lizzy which is a great small to small/medium bag with two strap options, leather option does give you the under arm feel.  Lizzy is one of my faves.  It could surely hold what you described you carry plus room for extra. The Roxy crossbody I have no personal experience with, but that may work too. I would get out a measuring tape, measure your current bag, and then check the measurements of your final options. Then of course go by what pleases your [emoji102]. If you take the plunge, let us know what you decide. Good luck!


----------



## dcooney4

junebaby07 said:


> I am thinking of getting an MZ Wallace bag to replace the black bag I carry every day. I am hoping for a sale but may just splurge at some point , since I'm not sure black goes on sale much. I am thinking about the Lizzy, Paige, Hailey, Bailey, or maybe the new Roxy cross body. Right now i have a smallish hobo bag and it has a shortish strap so I can wear it on my shoulder but kind of tucked under my arm if that makes since. I'd like to be able to do that and also use as a cross body. I don't carry a ton - a biggish wallet, iPhone, keys, chapstick, gum, sunscreen stick, sunglasses. But my current bag always seemed crammed full.
> 
> Any recommendation on which one to get? Any chance any of those will go on sale soon?



I have the black Lizzy and would recommend it. I ticks all the things you need without getting to heavy .


----------



## junebaby07

Thanks for the tips!  I think the Lizzy probably makes more sense for me, though I like the exterior pockets on the paige.  Looking at the dimensions online it looks like the Roxy cross body is quite a bit bigger than the lizzy.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Mariamshah said:


> I see from older posts that you have a janie too. While it's going to be a few days before I receive mine, I am desperately looking for review and /or actual pics of how big it is and how much it can hold. I would like your opinions on it please.



Hi, I'm sorry for the late reply! I wanted to wait till my off days when I actually used my Janie in order to give you a glance as to how much it holds. The front pockets aren't very large, so I keep just my headphone case in one and my home-made minimergency kit in the other pocket. I use the back long pocket to keep my iPhone 6s Plus because it's just easier to get in and out when I need to use it. The interior pocket (the one without the zip in the main compartment) holds my key holder and the main compartment holds my wallet, wet wipes and tissues. If I'm going somewhere with makeup on, it would also fit my powder foundation, lipstick and lip balm. I did notice that regular size lipsticks fit really nicely in the front pockets. I hope this helps!  I was really worried about the size at first, but I was a covert Rebecca Minkoff mini 5-zip user until I discovered the Janie and I realize that she is bigger and more well thought out in terms of compartments as opposed to the Rebecca Minkoff bags. Therefore, you shouldn't have a problem with yours!


----------



## dcooney4

junebaby07 said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I think the Lizzy probably makes more sense for me, though I like the exterior pockets on the paige.  Looking at the dimensions online it looks like the Roxy cross body is quite a bit bigger than the lizzy.



Lizzy is a deeper then Paige or Roxy that is why she can fit so much and not look big. Paige and Lizzy are two of my favorites. I have two of each. I do wear Paige as a shoulder bag too but I am 5'9" I think the strap drop might be a bit long under the arm if you are shorter. Maybe someone else will chime in . You can't go wrong with any of the three you have got it down too. I do not own a Roxy but I know others like them.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

junebaby07 said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I think the Lizzy probably makes more sense for me, though I like the exterior pockets on the paige.  Looking at the dimensions online it looks like the Roxy cross body is quite a bit bigger than the lizzy.


yes the exterior pockets are better on the Paige compared to Lizzy and Roxy Crossbody well at least to me anyway. Paige and Roxy Crossbody are very similar however Paige can fit more on the two bottom front pockets(taller and more pleats) but I like the removable strap on the Roxy crossbody. Lizzy is taller(N-S) and shorter(E-W) compared to other two and I dont like the back pocket on the Lizzy but it has a nice depth.


----------



## Reba

junebaby07 said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I think the Lizzy probably makes more sense for me, though I like the exterior pockets on the paige.  Looking at the dimensions online it looks like the Roxy cross body is quite a bit bigger than the lizzy.




The Paige vs Lizzy debate goes on all the time...I have both...love my pretty Paige, but after using for quite a bit this Fall and Winter I have to say I do prefer Lizzy because of the added depth of bag and I get less confused as to where things are...I prefer Lizzy's one pleated pocket with zip pocket above that....the zip on the back of the bag is not pleated, so no depth - I only use for papers/receipts.     Have we thoroughly confused you now...I hope not...


----------



## junebaby07

I think I am convinced on the lizzy. I prefer the look of the Paige but I think the single strap might be a problem for me.  I'm only 5'3" and I really like the option of being able to wear it as a shorter shoulder bag sometimes.  Think I will order soon - got a bday coming up.  But may try the paige later in another color for spring or summer.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

junebaby07 said:


> I think I am convinced on the lizzy. I prefer the look of the Paige but I think the single strap might be a problem for me.  I'm only 5'3" and I really like the option of being able to wear it as a shorter shoulder bag sometimes.  Think I will order soon - got a bday coming up.  But may try the paige later in another color for spring or summer.


I suggest you try on the Lizzy with the shoulder strap at a Nordstrom near you. I personally dont like the look of it that way(I prefer the longer strap) and I also think that the shoulder strap is way too thick too not sure if you have narrow shoulders or not


----------



## contra mundum

romantiqueluxe said:


> Hi, I'm sorry for the late reply! I wanted to wait till my off days when I actually used my Janie in order to give you a glance as to how much it holds. The front pockets aren't very large, so I keep just my headphone case in one and my home-made minimergency kit in the other pocket. I use the back long pocket to keep my iPhone 6s Plus because it's just easier to get in and out when I need to use it. The interior pocket (the one without the zip in the main compartment) holds my key holder and the main compartment holds my wallet, wet wipes and tissues. If I'm going somewhere with makeup on, it would also fit my powder foundation, lipstick and lip balm. I did notice that regular size lipsticks fit really nicely in the front pockets. I hope this helps!  I was really worried about the size at first, but I was a covert Rebecca Minkoff mini 5-zip user until I discovered the Janie and I realize that she is bigger and more well thought out in terms of compartments as opposed to the Rebecca Minkoff bags. Therefore, you shouldn't have a problem with yours!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246126



I have a Janie too and my mind boggles that you were able to fit the full sized Prada wallet into yours. I have a full sized older Hobo wallet (snagged before their leathers got so cheap and tacky looking) and it won't fit. Good for you! I love my Janie but I do miss the Hobo wallet...


----------



## Hirisa

romantiqueluxe said:


> Hi, I'm sorry for the late reply! I wanted to wait till my off days when I actually used my Janie in order to give you a glance as to how much it holds. The front pockets aren't very large, so I keep just my headphone case in one and my home-made minimergency kit in the other pocket. I use the back long pocket to keep my iPhone 6s Plus because it's just easier to get in and out when I need to use it. The interior pocket (the one without the zip in the main compartment) holds my key holder and the main compartment holds my wallet, wet wipes and tissues. If I'm going somewhere with makeup on, it would also fit my powder foundation, lipstick and lip balm. I did notice that regular size lipsticks fit really nicely in the front pockets. I hope this helps!  I was really worried about the size at first, but I was a covert Rebecca Minkoff mini 5-zip user until I discovered the Janie and I realize that she is bigger and more well thought out in terms of compartments as opposed to the Rebecca Minkoff bags. Therefore, you shouldn't have a problem with yours!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246126


What a great pic! I swear, the Janie is pretty much like the adorable clown car of MZW bags- I am still amazed at how much I can stuff into mine.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Hirisa said:


> What a great pic! I swear, the Janie is pretty much like the adorable clown car of MZW bags- I am still amazed at how much I can stuff into mine.




The picture is so washed out because I had to take it with my ancient iPhone 4 in order to include my current iPhone in it. It kind of makes me sad that the first what's in my bag picture I take looks so noob. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It's kind of funny how small she is, and yet she fits so much! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## romantiqueluxe

contra mundum said:


> I have a Janie too and my mind boggles that you were able to fit the full sized Prada wallet into yours. I have a full sized older Hobo wallet (snagged before their leathers got so cheap and tacky looking) and it won't fit. Good for you! I love my Janie but I do miss the Hobo wallet...




Haha I agree their leather quality is definitely not up to par for the price they charge. Mine is all scuffed and banged up within 2 years. [emoji19] It's kind of a snug fit and I definitely have to be careful taking it out of my bag in order to prevent any further corner scuffs. But if you were to try to fit a thicker wallet, I can imagine that it would a very tight fit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I finally had time to pull out my Advent bags. I love the Rose Print Smetro. Carrying it with my black Paige for the rest of the week. It also goes nicely with my Ruby Paige. I am meh on the Clay Emilie. I like the duffle shape, but the outer pockets are pretty useless. They are small and have no depth, so...kind of ridiculous. Anything in them makes the bag look lumpy bumpy. I've used the Black Frankie and the Teal Willow and like both of them, so overall a good Advent haul.


----------



## LuvAllBags

junebaby07 said:


> I think I am convinced on the lizzy. I prefer the look of the Paige but I think the single strap might be a problem for me.  I'm only 5'3" and I really like the option of being able to wear it as a shorter shoulder bag sometimes.  Think I will order soon - got a bday coming up.  But may try the paige later in another color for spring or summer.




Lizzy sounds like a good choice for your needs. I love Paige but it does not quite tuck under the arm. I wish it did. Paige with a shorter strap option is a wish of mine...dare to dream. Cross-body Roxy doesn't do it for me because the front pockets are smaller than Paige's.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I finally had time to pull out my Advent bags. I love the Rose Print Smetro. Carrying it with my black Paige for the rest of the week. It also goes nicely with my Ruby Paige. I am meh on the Clay Emilie. I like the duffle shape, but the outer pockets are pretty useless. They are small and have no depth, so...kind of ridiculous. Anything in them makes the bag look lumpy bumpy. I've used the Black Frankie and the Teal Willow and like both of them, so overall a good Advent haul.




Glad that most of your Advent bags are a hit!  Would love to see a pic of the Rose Print Smetro sometime - I bet it is beautiful.  And the Teal...you must have so much fun shopping in your closet - I know I would [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Glad that most of your Advent bags are a hit!  Would love to see a pic of the Rose Print Smetro sometime - I bet it is beautiful.  And the Teal...you must have so much fun shopping in your closet - I know I would [emoji7]




I will definitely take a pic of Smetro tomorrow. I do like that Teal...enough to tolerate Willow, which is not my fave. Don't care though, 'cause Teal!


----------



## bagsncakes

romantiqueluxe said:


> Hi, I'm sorry for the late reply! I wanted to wait till my off days when I actually used my Janie in order to give you a glance as to how much it holds. The front pockets aren't very large, so I keep just my headphone case in one and my home-made minimergency kit in the other pocket. I use the back long pocket to keep my iPhone 6s Plus because it's just easier to get in and out when I need to use it. The interior pocket (the one without the zip in the main compartment) holds my key holder and the main compartment holds my wallet, wet wipes and tissues. If I'm going somewhere with makeup on, it would also fit my powder foundation, lipstick and lip balm. I did notice that regular size lipsticks fit really nicely in the front pockets. I hope this helps!  I was really worried about the size at first, but I was a covert Rebecca Minkoff mini 5-zip user until I discovered the Janie and I realize that she is bigger and more well thought out in terms of compartments as opposed to the Rebecca Minkoff bags. Therefore, you shouldn't have a problem with yours!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246126




Thankyou so much for this [emoji8]
Actually I am also surprised to see that huge wallet which looks bigger than the bag in Te picture fits in there haha. Amazing, how much it can fit. I have a tiny tod's wallet. So I can fit much more than that. Mine arrives later this week probably . Can't wait.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou so much for this [emoji8]
> Actually I am also surprised to see that huge wallet which looks bigger than the bag in Te picture fits in there haha. Amazing, how much it can fit. I have a tiny tod's wallet. So I can fit much more than that. Mine arrives later this week probably . Can't wait.
> View attachment 3246851
> 
> View attachment 3246852




HAHA. That's just too funny! All this while I've been carrying my wallet in my bag like it's no big deal and everyone's saying that it's funny how the wallet looks bigger than the bag itself. xD Your wallet shouldn't have any issues fitting in. I can't wait for you to receive your Janie! Hopefully you can also do a pictorial version of the what's in my bag - Janie. xD


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> I finally had time to pull out my Advent bags. I love the Rose Print Smetro. Carrying it with my black Paige for the rest of the week. It also goes nicely with my Ruby Paige. I am meh on the Clay Emilie. I like the duffle shape, but the outer pockets are pretty useless. They are small and have no depth, so...kind of ridiculous. Anything in them makes the bag look lumpy bumpy. I've used the Black Frankie and the Teal Willow and like both of them, so overall a good Advent haul.



Still kicking myself for not getting that Frankie and since I've officially been on a Frankie mission!  Enjoy your bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> Still kicking myself for not getting that Frankie and since I've officially been on a Frankie mission!  Enjoy your bags!




If you can tolerate the weight, I recommend Frankie if you find one secondhand or if they reissue again. It is heavier than other MZs but lighter than leather bags. They seem to reissue it in limited fashion once a year or so. Hoping next time will be navy!!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Lizzy sounds like a good choice for your needs. I love Paige but it does not quite tuck under the arm. I wish it did. Paige with a shorter strap option is a wish of mine...dare to dream. Cross-body Roxy doesn't do it for me because the front pockets are smaller than Paige's.



Luv! I've used a trusted tailor to shorten nylon straps for me. I wonder, could shortening Paige's strap could make her perfect as long as you don't need the full length to go cb? Or were you thinking a second strap alternative like Hayley? Paige is perfect for me during non winter months.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

any of you guys own anything in the Clove color or know what color strap from Mautto best correspond to this color?  Im on the Mautto site trying to pick a new strap for my clove hayley but dont know which color fits best.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv! I've used a trusted tailor to shorten nylon straps for me. I wonder, could shortening Paige's strap could make her perfect as long as you don't need the full length to go cb? Or were you thinking a second strap alternative like Hayley? Paige is perfect for me during non winter months.




Great idea! I have never thought about trying this. I should look into it - thanks! If Paige had the interchangeable straps like cb roxy it would be perfect, but even just shortening paige's strap would do.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> any of you guys own anything in the Clove color or know what color strap from Mautto best correspond to this color?  Im on the Mautto site trying to pick a new strap for my clove hayley but dont know which color fits best.



Have you called Mz to see if they had a spare clove one?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Saw the MZW Fitness Collection email today...hmmm...don't see anything new here...just repackaging existing bags as "fitness."  No doubt they are great for the gym.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Saw the MZW Fitness Collection email today...hmmm...don't see anything new here...just repackaging existing bags as "fitness."  No doubt they are great for the gym.




I personally thought it was rather lame that they advertised existing bags as new bags. xD


----------



## contra mundum

romantiqueluxe said:


> I personally thought it was rather lame that they advertised existing bags as new bags. xD



Agree. They did something similar last year with their "campus" collection. It was just a grouping of existing bags they thought would work well for college kids. Yippee y'all... let's get excited... for nothing.


----------



## missemily

:/ I know I got all excited about "fitness collection" boo.


----------



## bagsncakes

I don't think I have ever been so excited for a bag before [emoji177]. This little beauty is perfection. It's tiny but hold everything I need. Pics of my just received janie. It's also has some "other" stuff for that time of the month that I have not show plus my iPhone that goes in the back pocket and some jewellery. Comparison with currant Hayley and black Paige. The first picture of the bag is "with" all the stuff inside it [emoji1].


----------



## makn808

Mariamshah said:


> I don't think I have ever been so excited for a bag before [emoji177]. This little beauty is perfection. It's tiny but hold everything I need. Pics of my just received janie. It's also has some "other" stuff for that time of the month that I have not show plus my iPhone that goes in the back pocket and some jewellery. Comparison with currant Hayley and black Paige. The first picture of the bag is "with" all the stuff inside it [emoji1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248675
> 
> View attachment 3248676
> 
> View attachment 3248677
> 
> View attachment 3248678
> 
> View attachment 3248679



Great comparison shots, thank you! Janie is so cute and makes Paige and Hayley look enormous!!!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Mariamshah said:


> I don't think I have ever been so excited for a bag before [emoji177]. This little beauty is perfection. It's tiny but hold everything I need. Pics of my just received janie. It's also has some "other" stuff for that time of the month that I have not show plus my iPhone that goes in the back pocket and some jewellery. Comparison with currant Hayley and black Paige. The first picture of the bag is "with" all the stuff inside it [emoji1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248675
> 
> View attachment 3248676
> 
> View attachment 3248677
> 
> View attachment 3248678
> 
> View attachment 3248679




I'm so glad you love your Janie! And you fit so much in it!


----------



## bagsncakes

romantiqueluxe said:


> I'm so glad you love your Janie! And you fit so much in it!







makn808 said:


> Great comparison shots, thank you! Janie is so cute and makes Paige and Hayley look enormous!!!




Thankyou! It fits so much and the best part it, it doesn't look over stuffed. Loving it [emoji7]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Mariamshah said:


> I don't think I have ever been so excited for a bag before [emoji177]. This little beauty is perfection. It's tiny but hold everything I need. Pics of my just received janie. It's also has some "other" stuff for that time of the month that I have not show plus my iPhone that goes in the back pocket and some jewellery. Comparison with currant Hayley and black Paige. The first picture of the bag is "with" all the stuff inside it [emoji1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248675
> 
> View attachment 3248676
> 
> View attachment 3248677
> 
> View attachment 3248678
> 
> View attachment 3248679


wow all ur bags are so gorgeous I want ur black Paige and ur making Janie look so cute I always thought that was too tiny of a bag


----------



## bagsncakes

tua said:


> wow all ur bags are so gorgeous I want ur black Paige and ur making Janie look so cute I always thought that was too tiny of a bag




Thankyou [emoji173]&#65039;. Now that u mentioned the Paige, it's actually the least favourite of the three lol. It's abit too narrow in depth. For it's width, I think it should Have been a little bit more deep. Janie however, is definitely the cutest bag in my collection now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariamshah said:


> I don't think I have ever been so excited for a bag before [emoji177]. This little beauty is perfection. It's tiny but hold everything I need. Pics of my just received janie. It's also has some "other" stuff for that time of the month that I have not show plus my iPhone that goes in the back pocket and some jewellery. Comparison with currant Hayley and black Paige. The first picture of the bag is "with" all the stuff inside it [emoji1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248675
> 
> View attachment 3248676
> 
> View attachment 3248677
> 
> View attachment 3248678
> 
> View attachment 3248679




Oh my gosh! It is so cute! I can't believe how much it holds.


----------



## Hirisa

Mariamshah said:


> I don't think I have ever been so excited for a bag before [emoji177]. This little beauty is perfection. It's tiny but hold everything I need. Pics of my just received janie. It's also has some "other" stuff for that time of the month that I have not show plus my iPhone that goes in the back pocket and some jewellery. Comparison with currant Hayley and black Paige. The first picture of the bag is "with" all the stuff inside it [emoji1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248675
> 
> View attachment 3248676
> 
> View attachment 3248677
> 
> View attachment 3248678
> 
> View attachment 3248679


It's adorable! So glad you're loving your Janie- she's a great (deceptively) little bag!


----------



## bagsncakes

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh my gosh! It is so cute! I can't believe how much it holds.







Hirisa said:


> It's adorable! So glad you're loving your Janie- she's a great (deceptively) little bag!




Thankyou &#129303; after getting the Paige and Hayley together, I thought I didn't need another Mz Wallace/ nylon bags. I have a collection of MK/coach/mbmj. But when I saw the janie last year in royal blue, I love it but resisted because it was too bold for my liking. So as soon as I saw this color, I HAD to get it. I got it for $177 AUD (about $120ish USD). From Saks.Can't beat that price. It $500 AUD normally. It appeared and disappeared from the website within 1/2 hour or so. So glad I grabbed one.


----------



## junebaby07

My Lizzy came!  Shipping was super fast!  I actually prefer the cross body strap to the flat leather strap, but I think it will be nice to have the leather strap as an option.  Thanks for the help.  Looking forward to using it soon!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

junebaby07 said:


> My Lizzy came!  Shipping was super fast!  I actually prefer the cross body strap to the flat leather strap, but I think it will be nice to have the leather strap as an option.  Thanks for the help.  Looking forward to using it soon!


Congrats and enjoy ur new bag! Let us know how ur liking her


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Does anyone have a small and medium sutton? If so, which do you like better for everyday use? I have a medium taupe sutton that should be delivered sometime today!! Yay!!! I went with medium because I have a 1.5 year old and thought I might need the extra space, but am now wondering if I should've gone the small route. Sigh...


----------



## Reba

junebaby07 said:


> My Lizzy came!  Shipping was super fast!  I actually prefer the cross body strap to the flat leather strap, but I think it will be nice to have the leather strap as an option.  Thanks for the help.  Looking forward to using it soon!




Maybe try wearing the bag with both straps on...I like the look of the short strap on when not in use, and then you can switch back and forth easily. Hope you love. Check back in, and let us know how it is working for you. I use my Black Lizzy quite often.


----------



## phillj12

I'm sorry if this question has been answered/asked already but...does anyone know if, in the Kate bag, you could fit a magazine in the large outer pocket? I'm buying the Kate for travel (although haven't receive it yet) and was hoping they will fit. I hate throwing magazines in the larger part of my bag. Also, will a laptop fit in the outer pocket? THANKS!


----------



## Reba

Sarah sparkles said:


> Does anyone have a small and medium sutton? If so, which do you like better for everyday use? I have a medium taupe sutton that should be delivered sometime today!! Yay!!! I went with medium because I have a 1.5 year old and thought I might need the extra space, but am now wondering if I should've gone the small route. Sigh...




Small is not tiny..but, if I were toting my kids stuff again...I would go with medium. I remember being handed blankies, cups, toys..., yes...you made a good choice [emoji4]...enjoy your small kiddo while small, and your medium sutton...


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Reba said:


> Small is not tiny..but, if I were toting my kids stuff again...I would go with medium. I remember being handed blankies, cups, toys..., yes...you made a good choice [emoji4]...enjoy your small kiddo while small, and your medium sutton...




Thank you! She is already growing way too fast! I love the medium sutton. Perfect size, taupe is a beautiful color, fits all my stuff with room to spare, super light weight. The only downside is, the straps do not stay on my shoulder for anything. They are so slick. As annoying as this is, I still love enough about the bag to most likely keep her! I know I can't be the only one with this issue. I wonder what others do with the double, slick, nylon straps not staying put?


----------



## Reba

Sarah sparkles said:


> Thank you! She is already growing way too fast! I love the medium sutton. Perfect size, taupe is a beautiful color, fits all my stuff with room to spare, super light weight. The only downside is, the straps do not stay on my shoulder for anything. They are so slick. As annoying as this is, I still love enough about the bag to most likely keep her! I know I can't be the only one with this issue. I wonder what others do with the double, slick, nylon straps not staying put?




Have read that complaint many times...not sure what the answer is. I only have small...which I use hand held with those slippery straps, or use crossbody strap as shoulder strap, which is great. So, unless you think you can size down?  The material of the bag is so smushy and lightweight...so great other than slippy shoulder!


----------



## Mims1

Hi I'm a newbie MZW owner here (and TPF member)! I stumbled across this thread while researching MZW in general as I'm not familiar with the line. I've been fixated on upgrading my diaper bag to fit my toddler's needs. I've been eyeing the KS Stevie bag and MJ Elizababy but wanted something combining the best of the two. In my mommy group people were recommending all sorts of bags, which I looked into, and the Kate bag stuck out the most. Thanks to your posts I learned so much about MZW including the fact that by chance I had stumbled upon one of their few sales.

So...I ended up not getting the Kate...but I took a leap and on the final day of the sale I got the Chelsea tote in Pink Lava (wanted navy but it disappeared from my cart) and the Bea in black Bedford. I was quite nervous because I essentially bought them sight unseen. The sale prices looked too good to pass up and the Bea is quite unique and elegant looking. Any ways they just arrived and I think I am a convert. 

I know I was initially looking to get a diaper bag but ended up with something completely different lol. Now I have the bug to want more MZW bags!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

Mims1 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie MZW owner here (and TPF member)! I stumbled across this thread while researching MZW in general as I'm not familiar with the line. I've been fixated on upgrading my diaper bag to fit my toddler's needs. I've been eyeing the KS Stevie bag and MJ Elizababy but wanted something combining the best of the two. In my mommy group people were recommending all sorts of bags, which I looked into, and the Kate bag stuck out the most. Thanks to your posts I learned so much about MZW including the fact that by chance I had stumbled upon one of their few sales.
> 
> So...I ended up not getting the Kate...but I took a leap and on the final day of the sale I got the Chelsea tote in Pink Lava (wanted navy but it disappeared from my cart) and the Bea in black Bedford. I was quite nervous because I essentially bought them sight unseen. The sale prices looked too good to pass up and the Bea is quite unique and elegant looking. Any ways they just arrived and I think I am a convert.
> 
> I know I was initially looking to get a diaper bag but ended up with something completely different lol. Now I have the bug to want more MZW bags!!!




Welcome and congratulations on your new purchases. U will never regret buying an MZ Walace bag. They're absolutely gorgeous and a treat to carry. I hope u enjoy your bags as much as we all do.


----------



## LuvAllBags

phillj12 said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been answered/asked already but...does anyone know if, in the Kate bag, you could fit a magazine in the large outer pocket? I'm buying the Kate for travel (although haven't receive it yet) and was hoping they will fit. I hate throwing magazines in the larger part of my bag. Also, will a laptop fit in the outer pocket? THANKS!




Hi, i don't think a standard size magazine will fit flat in that back pocket. A laptop definitely won't.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mims1 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie MZW owner here (and TPF member)! I stumbled across this thread while researching MZW in general as I'm not familiar with the line. I've been fixated on upgrading my diaper bag to fit my toddler's needs. I've been eyeing the KS Stevie bag and MJ Elizababy but wanted something combining the best of the two. In my mommy group people were recommending all sorts of bags, which I looked into, and the Kate bag stuck out the most. Thanks to your posts I learned so much about MZW including the fact that by chance I had stumbled upon one of their few sales.
> 
> So...I ended up not getting the Kate...but I took a leap and on the final day of the sale I got the Chelsea tote in Pink Lava (wanted navy but it disappeared from my cart) and the Bea in black Bedford. I was quite nervous because I essentially bought them sight unseen. The sale prices looked too good to pass up and the Bea is quite unique and elegant looking. Any ways they just arrived and I think I am a convert.
> 
> I know I was initially looking to get a diaper bag but ended up with something completely different lol. Now I have the bug to want more MZW bags!!!




Welcome! Congrats - great choices!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sarah sparkles said:


> Does anyone have a small and medium sutton? If so, which do you like better for everyday use? I have a medium taupe sutton that should be delivered sometime today!! Yay!!! I went with medium because I have a 1.5 year old and thought I might need the extra space, but am now wondering if I should've gone the small route. Sigh...




I ordered a Taupe Medium Sutton. It should arrive soon. I think you got the right size...I have a Small and can't imagine using it with a small child.


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Mims1 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie MZW owner here (and TPF member)! I stumbled across this thread while researching MZW in general as I'm not familiar with the line. I've been fixated on upgrading my diaper bag to fit my toddler's needs. I've been eyeing the KS Stevie bag and MJ Elizababy but wanted something combining the best of the two. In my mommy group people were recommending all sorts of bags, which I looked into, and the Kate bag stuck out the most. Thanks to your posts I learned so much about MZW including the fact that by chance I had stumbled upon one of their few sales.
> 
> So...I ended up not getting the Kate...but I took a leap and on the final day of the sale I got the Chelsea tote in Pink Lava (wanted navy but it disappeared from my cart) and the Bea in black Bedford. I was quite nervous because I essentially bought them sight unseen. The sale prices looked too good to pass up and the Bea is quite unique and elegant looking. Any ways they just arrived and I think I am a convert.
> 
> I know I was initially looking to get a diaper bag but ended up with something completely different lol. Now I have the bug to want more MZW bags!!!




I have the bug as well! I actually got the Kate for my diaper bag and love it! I have a Paige that I love, but, find it a little small at the moment to use since I have a small kiddo. I just received my medium sutton yesterday and I already know I'm going to love this bag! Perfect size for my own stuff, and some extra baby stuff!


----------



## Sarah sparkles

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Taupe Medium Sutton. It should arrive soon. I think you got the right size...I have a Small and can't imagine using it with a small child.




I think you are right! The size is perfect! You will absolutely love the taupe color! It's such a classy, seasonless color. Enjoy your new bag! If you are using the shoulder straps and find a trick to how to get them not to slide off, let me know! It's my only complaint about the bag! I thought about some of those purse strap gummy things you put on the under side of your strap to help it grip. I wasn't sure how well they'd stick to nylon, but one of the reviewers had a metro tote, and she said it solved her problem. So, maybe..


----------



## contra mundum

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou [emoji173]&#65039;. Now that u mentioned the Paige, it's actually the least favourite of the three lol. It's abit too narrow in depth. For it's width, I think it should Have been a little bit more deep. Janie however, is definitely the cutest bag in my collection now.



I have the exact same three bags that you have and I agree completely! So glad your water bottle fit : ) What brand it is?


----------



## dcooney4

Sarah sparkles said:


> I think you are right! The size is perfect! You will absolutely love the taupe color! It's such a classy, seasonless color. Enjoy your new bag! If you are using the shoulder straps and find a trick to how to get them not to slide off, let me know! It's my only complaint about the bag! I thought about some of those purse strap gummy things you put on the under side of your strap to help it grip. I wasn't sure how well they'd stick to nylon, but one of the reviewers had a metro tote, and she said it solved her problem. So, maybe..



Could you turn the strap so the leather side is on your shoulder?


----------



## bagsncakes

contra mundum said:


> I have the exact same three bags that you have and I agree completely! So glad your water bottle fit : ) What brand it is?




It's lock n lock. 260ml size. I used to have a disposable bottle before which was 350ml but was almost the same size as this, because it was a flimsy thin plastic and this is nice and thick. I used to think this isn't enough water but I have hardly ever needed more. I cut the red thing off the bottle. It's a kids' bottle lol


----------



## Sarah sparkles

dcooney4 said:


> Could you turn the strap so the leather side is on your shoulder?




Great minds think alike..I tried that this morning while running errands! Unfortunately, those leather strips are fairly slick as well. If I get it on my shoulder, kinda cross one strap over the other so the leather strips catch on each other, it stays a little longer. (If that even makes sense!)


----------



## dcooney4

Sarah sparkles said:


> Great minds think alike..I tried that this morning while running errands! Unfortunately, those leather strips are fairly slick as well. If I get it on my shoulder, kinda cross one strap over the other so the leather strips catch on each other, it stays a little longer. (If that even makes sense!)



It does!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sarah sparkles said:


> I think you are right! The size is perfect! You will absolutely love the taupe color! It's such a classy, seasonless color. Enjoy your new bag! If you are using the shoulder straps and find a trick to how to get them not to slide off, let me know! It's my only complaint about the bag! I thought about some of those purse strap gummy things you put on the under side of your strap to help it grip. I wasn't sure how well they'd stick to nylon, but one of the reviewers had a metro tote, and she said it solved her problem. So, maybe..




Yes, you can buy non slip pads for purse straps. Those will probably work.


----------



## contra mundum

New additions to the three strap collection... oh wait.. no ... It's just different advertising for the same bags released last week. They are making me ragey announcing "new" things that aren't really new. :tumbleweed:


----------



## contra mundum

I would love to see new fun colors for both Janie and Baby Jane. Think it's too much to hope for?


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, you can buy non slip pads for purse straps. Those will probably work.



I tried strap gummys on a metro and they didn't stick well to the strap or me. But if someone tries a different brand and has success, please let us know!


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> New additions to the three strap collection... oh wait.. no ... It's just different advertising for the same bags released last week. They are making me ragey announcing "new" things that aren't really new. :tumbleweed:




Agree...annoying


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> I would love to see new fun colors for both Janie and Baby Jane. Think it's too much to hope for?




Probably...


----------



## Mare_e_mare

I could use some advice on cleaning an MZ Wallace City Tote that I just found used. Seller got rid of it because of "water stains on the leather" and dirt on the bag. Lucky me, I'm not afraid to clean any bag thanks to this site.


----------



## Mare_e_mare

More views


----------



## Mare_e_mare

Another view.


----------



## dcooney4

Mare_e_mare said:


> Another view.



Can you throw it in a washing machine?


----------



## Mare_e_mare

dcooney4 said:


> Can you throw it in a washing machine?



I can. Do any of you ladies have experience with washing a MZW on the gentle cycle of your washing machine? I wonder if the lining will be affected.


----------



## dcooney4

Someone washed their bag a while ago but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I've washed a Jane and a couple of Mia's in the washing machine. I put the bag inside a pillowcase and then just tossed it in with normal detergent. For the  lighter bag (tin), I first sprayed it with Spray 'n' Wash and let it steep for a few hours. I selected gentle cycle, cold water. Good luck!


----------



## contra mundum

Mare_e_mare said:


> I can. Do any of you ladies have experience with washing a MZW on the gentle cycle of your washing machine? I wonder if the lining will be affected.



I have washed a Metro tote and a Belle. I did not let either go through the entire cycle. I added detergent, allowed the machine to fill completely, let the bag soak for quite a while. Then I took the bag out and rinsed it thoroughly in a large sink instead of sending it through the rinse/spin cycle. The spin cycle concerned me, but my washer is older. I air dried Belle and used a fan to make sure it didn't stay wet too long or develop a musty smell. I mostly air dried the Metro but threw it in the dryer for probably 10-15 minutes towards the end with a dryer sheet. Both turned out beautifully. However... if the stains on the leather are from water, more water is not going to help that.

I also did not fully submerge the handles of Belle. Leather and water overall usually do not mix well.


----------



## bensmom243

Mare_e_mare said:


> I can. Do any of you ladies have experience with washing a MZW on the gentle cycle of your washing machine? I wonder if the lining will be affected.



I have washed my metro tote, it's a light gray color so can show dirt easily.  I used cold water, gentle cycle and let it air dry.  No issues, super clean and the little leather parts were not damaged.


----------



## MNBags

Mare_e_mare said:


> I can. Do any of you ladies have experience with washing a MZW on the gentle cycle of your washing machine? I wonder if the lining will be affected.


I have.  I bought an Alice on eBay that looked great, but smelled terribly musty - listing said pet free smoke free, never thought to ask about musty smells...  Anyway after trying dryer sheets, baking soda, and leaving it out in the sunlight, I tried washing it several times on delicate.  We use Ecos laundry detergent from Costco and have a front loading machine.  Air dried each time.  Even tried a couple of alternatives that I read about online.  None worked.  But the bedford and the leather always looked great.  You could also take the bag to a cobbler and ask if the leather can be cleaned.


----------



## Reba

MNBags said:


> I have.  I bought an Alice on eBay that looked great, but smelled terribly musty - listing said pet free smoke free, never thought to ask about musty smells...  Anyway after trying dryer sheets, baking soda, and leaving it out in the sunlight, I tried washing it several times on delicate.  We use Ecos laundry detergent from Costco and have a front loading machine.  Air dried each time.  Even tried a couple of alternatives that I read about online.  None worked.  But the bedford and the leather always looked great.  You could also take the bag to a cobbler and ask if the leather can be cleaned.




Maybe too late...is Alice gone?  My son came home from Golf Camp one Summer...everything smelled so musty I thought I was going to have to throw it all out...White Vinegar in the rinse cycle. 

(He left all his clothes in his bags under an open window...they had thunderstorms almost every night [emoji37]).


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> Maybe too late...is Alice gone?  My son came home from Golf Camp one Summer...everything smelled so musty I thought I was going to have to throw it all out...White Vinegar in the rinse cycle.
> 
> (He left all his clothes in his bags under an open window...they had thunderstorms almost every night [emoji37]).



It's gone. After trying for a couple of months, I ended up donating it. I figure if someone is willing to pay $5 after smelling it in person or they want to clean and resell it then it was meant to be for them!  But thank you for the tip!  I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Reba

MNBags said:


> It's gone. After trying for a couple of months, I ended up donating it. I figure if someone is willing to pay $5 after smelling it in person or they want to clean and resell it then it was meant to be for them!  But thank you for the tip!  I will keep that in mind!




Ha ha...ok...poor musty Alice. White vinegar really is a magic cure though. Use it for so many cleaning uses around the house...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ha ha...ok...poor musty Alice. White vinegar really is a magic cure though. Use it for so many cleaning uses around the house...



We use it to keep the Guinea pigs cage smelling clean. I am about to donate a new handmade leather bag because it smells. I have tried so many things I could write a story book about the smelly bag. I am not willing to wash it in white vingar. Let the next owner try.


----------



## dcooney4

Mare_e_mare said:


> Another view.



Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## bubbastatta

Thank you all for the information about washing MZW's. I have always been tempted to throw my Coco in the washer. Maybe now I will take a chance.


----------



## aundria17

Just ordered this with my limerick discount.  This will be my first mz Wallace. I have been wanting this bag for a long time just couldn't decide on a color. I got the email about this bag and I knew it was the one I wanted.


----------



## justwatchin

So cute! Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## aundria17

justwatchin said:


> So cute! Please post pics when you get it.



I will &#9786;


----------



## Reba

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this with my limerick discount.  This will be my first mz Wallace. I have been wanting this bag for a long time just couldn't decide on a color. I got the email about this bag and I knew it was the one I wanted.




Yes..very cute. Will make you smile...even when your day isn't a smiley one...


----------



## psucutie

Hi all!   Im new to the forum after a bit of lurking.  

I bought a Kate as part of the advent sale but decided I wanted something bigger (for weekend trips) and ended up with a Roxy overnight that I love.  

Then, when the pre-spring collection came out, I just ordered the medium metro tote in the block paint design for a new gym bag.  

To say that I have a new obsession is an understatement!


----------



## Mims1

Sarah sparkles said:


> I have the bug as well! I actually got the Kate for my diaper bag and love it! I have a Paige that I love, but, find it a little small at the moment to use since I have a small kiddo. I just received my medium sutton yesterday and I already know I'm going to love this bag! Perfect size for my own stuff, and some extra baby stuff!


Sorry for the late reply...been caring for my sick child then caught his cold. Sigh.  Anyways thanks so much for the feedback! It's like you read my mind with the exact bags I've been eyeing. I really like the Paige. I think it's perfect size to use as a commuter purse (I take the train downtown and also carry an Osprey backpack for my laptop). I decided to use the Chelsea as a diaper bag for now and love it so far compared to my Skip Hop Duo. The little purse it comes with can hold a couple of size 5 diapers lol. Maybe I'll get the Paige before the Kate...


----------



## contra mundum

I have been so disappointed with the last few MZW releases. Halloween, Roxy, the new Coach wannabe Parker-Madison line and now Valentines. Between lack luster new releases and declining quality, well,  not quite ready to jump ship but it's getting close. Sigh.


----------



## LuvAllBags

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this with my limerick discount.  This will be my first mz Wallace. I have been wanting this bag for a long time just couldn't decide on a color. I got the email about this bag and I knew it was the one I wanted.




I love this! Saw it today when the Valentine email arrived. I think it will sell out quickly. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I took a few days off to travel and visit family last week. I used my Smetro/Paige combo. It drove me nuts on the airplane and in the airport because stuff slid around in the Smetro. It felt so unorganized. So the lesson for me was it's a great work combo but I need to use Frankie or Jane as my under seat bag for air travel. I don't know why I switched.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I took a few days off to travel and visit family last week. I used my Smetro/Paige combo. It drove me nuts on the airplane and in the airport because stuff slid around in the Smetro. It felt so unorganized. So the lesson for me was it's a great work combo but I need to use Frankie or Jane as my under seat bag for air travel. I don't know why I switched.




Ooh.., sorry, I hate when out of my organized comfort-zone. Not everyone can relate to such geeky phrases - but, from reading that post, I felt your pain [emoji16]


----------



## contra mundum

Anyone know if it's possible to delete an account at TPF? I checked the FAQ and came up with zilch.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I took a few days off to travel and visit family last week. I used my Smetro/Paige combo. It drove me nuts on the airplane and in the airport because stuff slid around in the Smetro. It felt so unorganized. So the lesson for me was it's a great work combo but I need to use Frankie or Jane as my under seat bag for air travel. I don't know why I switched.



Luv and Reba, I'm with ya! I can barely tolerate  it when my day to day bag system is disorganized...when I'm traveling? No way. Travel comes with its own set of inherent stressors...in not going to add to that with a disorganized bag system!


----------



## plumaplomb

psucutie said:


> Hi all!   Im new to the forum after a bit of lurking.
> 
> I bought a Kate as part of the advent sale but decided I wanted something bigger (for weekend trips) and ended up with a Roxy overnight that I love.
> 
> Then, when the pre-spring collection came out, I just ordered the medium metro tote in the block paint design for a new gym bag.
> 
> To say that I have a new obsession is an understatement!



Wow, you're the first one I've heard say they wanted something bigger after Kate!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

contra mundum said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to delete an account at TPF? I checked the FAQ and came up with zilch.


oh no your leaving us I think theres no delete account option where you can click on you just stop log in


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh.., sorry, I hate when out of my organized comfort-zone. Not everyone can relate to such geeky phrases - but, from reading that post, I felt your pain [emoji16]







makn808 said:


> Luv and Reba, I'm with ya! I can barely tolerate  it when my day to day bag system is disorganized...when I'm traveling? No way. Travel comes with its own set of inherent stressors...in not going to add to that with a disorganized bag system!




You ladies totally get me. [emoji3]


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to delete an account at TPF? I checked the FAQ and came up with zilch.




Don't leave...we need to commiserate[emoji22]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> You ladies totally get me. [emoji3]




There's a group of wackos for every wacko?...I can say that...cause I just might be biggest wacko...[emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> There's a group of wackos for every wacko?...I can say that...cause I just might be biggest wacko...[emoji4]




Haha! I guess there is! It was driving me so crazy as I sat for hours at CLT airport on Sun that I considered reorganizing it right there...but then realized how crazy I'd look. If I ever use a Smetro again for travel, every single thing will have to be in a pouch, even magazines.


----------



## bubbastatta

Reba- Sorry but my husband might argue with you that I am in fact the biggest wacko. However I am so happy to find a group who get me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha! I guess there is! It was driving me so crazy as I sat for hours at CLT airport on Sun that I considered reorganizing it right there...but then realized how crazy I'd look. If I ever use a Smetro again for travel, every single thing will have to be in a pouch, even magazines.




Thankfully LuvAll, you have a few alternatives to choose from...[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

bubbastatta said:


> Reba- Sorry but my husband might argue with you that I am in fact the biggest wacko. However I am so happy to find a group who get me.




Hmm.., our hubbies might wanna swap stories over a few [emoji481] to decide that..., on second thought...that might take too long..., I'll share the Title! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thankfully LuvAll, you have a few alternatives to choose from...[emoji6]




Yep...

Now I understand why so many ladies ask about Frankie when I travel. It is a bit heavy but everything has its place and it makes me so happy. I have had ladies leaning over airplane seats to ask me about that bag.


----------



## psucutie

plumaplomb said:


> Wow, you're the first one I've heard say they wanted something bigger after Kate!



haha!   For flights and weekend travel, I thought it gave me more organization than the Kate.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> We use it to keep the Guinea pigs cage smelling clean. I am about to donate a new handmade leather bag because it smells. I have tried so many things I could write a story book about the smelly bag. I am not willing to wash it in white vingar. Let the next owner try.




Baking soda...? Though it can take a long time. A lot of stuff off eBay comes loaded with febreeze, of which I'm not a fan. In addition to leaving them in front of a fan, I put baking soda in a washcloth in pockets. I think it *helps*.

I will say when I discovered baking soda for cleaning rust in the sink, boy, my mind was blown  It's a little like vinegar but not quite as versatile!!


----------



## estrie

Mare_e_mare said:


> I can. Do any of you ladies have experience with washing a MZW on the gentle cycle of your washing machine? I wonder if the lining will be affected.




I'm late to the game but I've machine washed a small sutton. First, in a garment bag, which did nothing to clean the darkness. Where the darkness comes from I don't know, I quickly reject dark clothes that rub. Anyway, then I washed without the garment bag, so the sutton got some actual friction and agitation. Got it sparkly clean, but the leather trim got some wear in the edges. Which comes with use too. 

Others have thrown entire bags into the wash and they came out well. 

I am now debating what color for medium sutton to buy. Black will not show dirtiness, but the taupe is so pretty!!


----------



## Sarah sparkles

estrie said:


> I'm late to the game but I've machine washed a small sutton. First, in a garment bag, which did nothing to clean the darkness. Where the darkness comes from I don't know, I quickly reject dark clothes that rub. Anyway, then I washed without the garment bag, so the sutton got some actual friction and agitation. Got it sparkly clean, but the leather trim got some wear in the edges. Which comes with use too.
> 
> Others have thrown entire bags into the wash and they came out well.
> 
> I am now debating what color for medium sutton to buy. Black will not show dirtiness, but the taupe is so pretty!!




I got the taupe last week! I love the color! Not too dark, not too light. Great for all seasons!


----------



## estrie

bubbastatta said:


> Thank you all for the information about washing MZW's. I have always been tempted to throw my Coco in the washer. Maybe now I will take a chance.




Oh, and tossing the whole bag in water will totally even out the water stains in the leather  Then I just put lotion on leather, but I guess leather conditioners are made for the purpose


----------



## estrie

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this with my limerick discount.  This will be my first mz Wallace. I have been wanting this bag for a long time just couldn't decide on a color. I got the email about this bag and I knew it was the one I wanted.




My brain is exploding a little with cuteness... Very excited for you to receive!


----------



## estrie

Mims1 said:


> Sorry for the late reply...been caring for my sick child then caught his cold. Sigh.  Anyways thanks so much for the feedback! It's like you read my mind with the exact bags I've been eyeing. I really like the Paige. I think it's perfect size to use as a commuter purse (I take the train downtown and also carry an Osprey backpack for my laptop). I decided to use the Chelsea as a diaper bag for now and love it so far compared to my Skip Hop Duo. The little purse it comes with can hold a couple of size 5 diapers lol. Maybe I'll get the Paige before the Kate...




I was going to ask if anyone thinks the metro can be good for a diaper bag. It doesn't have ANY outside pockets which worries me, because I like them in general. But if you find Chelsea good as diaper bag, that gives me hope. I will think harder about it when sale colors come back for Easter egg hunt. 

Thank goodness for this forum. I stopped getting MZW emails (blasphemy, I know!), and have been miserable in pregnancy (which is improved now) and wasn't aware of Valentine's Day stuff, but am now going to buy a Petey which I was sorry to miss a previous year!!

I also love new converts to MZW


----------



## estrie

contra mundum said:


> I have been so disappointed with the last few MZW releases. Halloween, Roxy, the new Coach wannabe Parker-Madison line and now Valentines. Between lack luster new releases and declining quality, well,  not quite ready to jump ship but it's getting close. Sigh.




Ah, that's it. I found myself thinking about an old Coach bag I used to have after looking at the pre-spring line. It was a lovey leather and I never used. I do love that even though it's patterned black with silver hardware there is red lining. Hoping too that because it's nylon it's light, despite all that hardware. Madison (large) struck me as a good work bag, but something about it giving me pause.


----------



## estrie

Sarah sparkles said:


> I got the taupe last week! I love the color! Not too dark, not too light. Great for all seasons!




The fact that it's so easy to wash does mitigate the light color dirt thing. *Drool*...

*edit* Ordered my Petey, and the taupe medium metro!


----------



## estrie

So, here's a situation I created for myself. 

During Advent, they do the gift card 25% boost. So I purchased a couple gift cards. I think from memory, they don't prompt you to login to purchase that. I think I tried to be already logged in on my browser. 

Now, about the reward points. Gift card purchases are supposed to accrue points, whereas using gift cards does not. 

I do not see the advent order in my order history, so I of course also don't see points associated. I also don't see an order I made in the spring, but maybe I just didn't log in for that purchase (was made entirely with gift cards).

I emailed them to see if the purchase of gift cards can be associated with my account. We'll see. I'll be bummed if not, though the 25% boost is a decent one, and it's possible that advent gift card just isn't supposed to accrue points (which is a terrible idea in my opinion). I'm not yet completely sold on the reward program either. This will be the first year of redemption, so we'll see how perk-full it is.


----------



## Mare_e_mare

Thanks to everyone who offered advice on how to rehab the tan city tote! I'll post before and after pics soon. She is scheduled to arrive on Saturday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I discovered today that the new Taupe in the Metro fabric is VERY close to beloved Kingsport. So, if you missed Kingsport, Taupe may be for you. It is a smidge lighter, but just a smidge. It is very, very close. Here's a photo. Kingsport is on left, taupe on right.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Clay, Taupe, and Kingsport, left to right.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I was going to ask if anyone thinks the metro can be good for a diaper bag. It doesn't have ANY outside pockets which worries me, because I like them in general. But if you find Chelsea good as diaper bag, that gives me hope. I will think harder about it when sale colors come back for Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Thank goodness for this forum. I stopped getting MZW emails (blasphemy, I know!), and have been miserable in pregnancy (which is improved now) and wasn't aware of Valentine's Day stuff, but am now going to buy a Petey which I was sorry to miss a previous year!!
> 
> I also love new converts to MZW




Estrie!  Congrats!  So sorry about the misery part tho..way back when..I was 20 weeks of all day [emoji13]into a bucket. Hope that is all the misery you meant and nothing more serious. Keep us posted [emoji480]


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> So, here's a situation I created for myself.
> 
> During Advent, they do the gift card 25% boost. So I purchased a couple gift cards. I think from memory, they don't prompt you to login to purchase that. I think I tried to be already logged in on my browser.
> 
> Now, about the reward points. Gift card purchases are supposed to accrue points, whereas using gift cards does not.
> 
> I do not see the advent order in my order history, so I of course also don't see points associated. I also don't see an order I made in the spring, but maybe I just didn't log in for that purchase (was made entirely with gift cards).
> 
> I emailed them to see if the purchase of gift cards can be associated with my account. We'll see. I'll be bummed if not, though the 25% boost is a decent one, and it's possible that advent gift card just isn't supposed to accrue points (which is a terrible idea in my opinion). I'm not yet completely sold on the reward program either. This will be the first year of redemption, so we'll see how perk-full it is.




I hope they give you the points!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I was going to ask if anyone thinks the metro can be good for a diaper bag. It doesn't have ANY outside pockets which worries me, because I like them in general. But if you find Chelsea good as diaper bag, that gives me hope. I will think harder about it when sale colors come back for Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Thank goodness for this forum. I stopped getting MZW emails (blasphemy, I know!), and have been miserable in pregnancy (which is improved now) and wasn't aware of Valentine's Day stuff, but am now going to buy a Petey which I was sorry to miss a previous year!!
> 
> I also love new converts to MZW




Congrats!! Glad you are feeling less miserable!


----------



## phillj12

psucutie said:


> Hi all!   Im new to the forum after a bit of lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Kate as part of the advent sale but decided I wanted something bigger (for weekend trips) and ended up with a Roxy overnight that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when the pre-spring collection came out, I just ordered the medium metro tote in the block paint design for a new gym bag.
> 
> 
> 
> To say that I have a new obsession is an understatement!




Would love to see a mod shot of the Roxy overnight...hard to get a sense of it. Looks like an awesome overnight bag! Wish they had something lthat's in-between this and the Kate!


----------



## phillj12

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi, i don't think a standard size magazine will fit flat in that back pocket. A laptop definitely won't.




Thanks!! I just got a Black Bedford Kate and am happy with the size, just wish it was a smidge bigger, but I think it will be perfect for travel. 

However, I then found a Kate on eBay and so I have this one coming to me...fingers crossed that she's in as good condition as she looked in the photos!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep...
> 
> Now I understand why so many ladies ask about Frankie when I travel. It is a bit heavy but everything has its place and it makes me so happy. I have had ladies leaning over airplane seats to ask me about that bag.



The ladies leaning over airplane seats makes me giggle haha. I didn't get the hype with Frankie too. Had the Bordeaux and sold NWT. I like the mineral leather version so much more. It's awesome to be able to grab whatever I need from the various pockets &#128077;. It feels like the ultimate pocket galore daily bag.


----------



## aundria17

My new valentine's metro arrived


----------



## justwatchin

aundria17 said:


> My new valentine's metro arrived


Love it!


----------



## makn808

aundria17 said:


> My new valentine's metro arrived



Aw, that bag is so sweet!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

aundria17 said:


> My new valentine's metro arrived


its very pretty.Congrats!


----------



## Minne Bags

aundria17 said:


> My new valentine's metro arrived




Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> The ladies leaning over airplane seats makes me giggle haha. I didn't get the hype with Frankie too. Had the Bordeaux and sold NWT. I like the mineral leather version so much more. It's awesome to be able to grab whatever I need from the various pockets [emoji106]. It feels like the ultimate pocket galore daily bag.




You know what's interesting...I LOVE my plum Frankie, but do not love the Bordeaux version. The black mineral is growing on me. The handles on bordeaux are hard and uncomfortable. The other two are much softer. I had bordeaux out for one day last week and put it away again. I'm afraid to sell in case I ever need it as my last resort Frankie. How wacko is that? [emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

aundria17 said:


> My new valentine's metro arrived




That is COMPLETELY adorable. Congrats!!


----------



## aundria17

Thanks everyone. I really love the bag. And the heart design.


----------



## dcooney4

aundria17 said:


> Thanks everyone. I really love the bag. And the heart design.



It looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> You know what's interesting...I LOVE my plum Frankie, but do not love the Bordeaux version. The black mineral is growing on me. The handles on bordeaux are hard and uncomfortable. The other two are much softer. I had bordeaux out for one day last week and put it away again. I'm afraid to sell in case I ever need it as my last resort Frankie. How wacko is that? [emoji12]




The "Title" is yours!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The "Title" is yours!




[emoji23] I'm sure someone else will come along to claim the crown soon enough!


----------



## Mare_e_mare

I received my pre-owned City Tote in the mail today. And upon inspection, she is not in all that bad shape. I'm going to have to use a bit of elbow grease on the leather but the nylon is responding to soapy water and a terry towel. I'm m wondering now about the red lining on the edges of the handles. What do loyal MZW fans do when the vinyl starts to wear and loosen? See photo.


----------



## dcooney4

Mare_e_mare said:


> I received my pre-owned City Tote in the mail today. And upon inspection, she is not in all that bad shape. I'm going to have to use a bit of elbow grease on the leather but the nylon is responding to soapy water and a terry towel. I'm m wondering now about the red lining on the edges of the handles. What do loyal MZW fans do when the vinyl starts to wear and loosen? See photo.



Was it like that when it arrived? I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mare_e_mare said:


> I received my pre-owned City Tote in the mail today. And upon inspection, she is not in all that bad shape. I'm going to have to use a bit of elbow grease on the leather but the nylon is responding to soapy water and a terry towel. I'm m wondering now about the red lining on the edges of the handles. What do loyal MZW fans do when the vinyl starts to wear and loosen? See photo.




I don't know how to fix that. I would guess a shoe cobbler could. They usually also know how to fix handbag trim. I have heard some send back to MZ for this repair, but I'm guessing that's expensive and time consuming.


----------



## ms p

Softer handles does make using a bag more enjoyable &#128522; I'd love to shop at your closet!



LuvAllBags said:


> You know what's interesting...I LOVE my plum Frankie, but do not love the Bordeaux version. The black mineral is growing on me. The handles on bordeaux are hard and uncomfortable. The other two are much softer. I had bordeaux out for one day last week and put it away again. I'm afraid to sell in case I ever need it as my last resort Frankie. How wacko is that? [emoji12]









LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji23] I'm sure someone else will come along to claim the crown soon enough!


----------



## aundria17

Mare_e_mare said:


> I received my pre-owned City Tote in the mail today. And upon inspection, she is not in all that bad shape. I'm going to have to use a bit of elbow grease on the leather but the nylon is responding to soapy water and a terry towel. I'm m wondering now about the red lining on the edges of the handles. What do loyal MZW fans do when the vinyl starts to wear and loosen? See photo.



Google: edge kote. It comes in different colors. It's the paint that is on the trim of leather goods just like what is peeling. You will need to snip that loose piece off and paint a strip of the edge kote in that same color. Check their website and hopefully they have a matching color.


----------



## mariposa08

Mare_e_mare said:


> I received my pre-owned City Tote in the mail today. And upon inspection, she is not in all that bad shape. I'm going to have to use a bit of elbow grease on the leather but the nylon is responding to soapy water and a terry towel. I'm m wondering now about the red lining on the edges of the handles. What do loyal MZW fans do when the vinyl starts to wear and loosen? See photo.



MZW will repaint them.  I don't think they charge that much, but I think the turn around time is a little long.


----------



## psucutie

phillj12 said:


> Would love to see a mod shot of the Roxy overnight...hard to get a sense of it. Looks like an awesome overnight bag! Wish they had something lthat's in-between this and the Kate!



I will try to take a picture this weekend!


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> I will try to take a picture this weekend!


I am going to sell the never worn Dawn Bedford Kate (a very dark Navy) so if anyone is interested before i list it please send me a message!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I am going to sell the never worn Dawn Bedford Kate (a very dark Navy) so if anyone is interested before i list it please send me a message!




FYI, we are not allowed to solicit sales on TPF.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im patiently waiting for my rewards point. I have just a lil over 100 yay I feel so excited February is almost here


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Im patiently waiting for my rewards point. I have just a lil over 100 yay I feel so excited February is almost here



What do u intend to buy?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> FYI, we are not allowed to solicit sales on TPF.



Thanks, I was not aware.  It doesnt look like I can remove the post, otherwise I would.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> What do u intend to buy?


I have my eye on the metro yoga mat I need to start exercising again. I also really miss having Paige but not sure if I want to wait for another color or just get a black Paige


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I have my eye on the metro yoga mat I need to start exercising again. I also really miss having Paige but not sure if I want to wait for another color or just get a black Paige




Excellent choices! [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Excellent choices! [emoji4]


thank you Im very excited on the yoga mat. I think I want to start doing Pilates bc I'm gaining all this unnecessary weight. I don't even know what size I am anymore One thing I love about handbags is that they always fit(well most of them anyway)


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> thank you Im very excited on the yoga mat. I think I want to start doing Pilates bc I'm gaining all this unnecessary weight. I don't even know what size I am anymore One thing I love about handbags is that they always fit(well most of them anyway)




Hmm.., probably one of the reasons we all love them Tua...trouble zipping..., dump some extra stuff we're carrying. If it were only that easy when the fave jeans aren't cooperating...[emoji6]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Hmm.., probably one of the reasons we all love them Tua...trouble zipping..., dump some extra stuff we're carrying. If it were only that easy when the fave jeans aren't cooperating...[emoji6]


you got that right Reba but honestly handbags are the longest item I've had in my closet. even shoes don't fit right after couple lbs on especially tall shaft ones


----------



## kennedy56

Points redemption is quickly approaching and I took a look at my balance and details of accrual and found some inconsistencies relative to the rewards policy. I plan to give them a call to discuss and I suggest that you all look at your history to double check that it is correct.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Points redemption is quickly approaching and I took a look at my balance and details of accrual and found some inconsistencies relative to the rewards policy. I plan to give them a call to discuss and I suggest that you all look at your history to double check that it is correct.




Thanks for the head's up. I checked and mine are correct.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I purchased the leopard large Ines when I got the taupe medium sutton. It is cute and has the red lining. Those of you who feel the leopard print looks very "Coach" are accurate. The likeness is even more so in person. I don't see me getting any of the leopard bags, though a backpack may have persuaded me. I am a huge fan of leopard print, so I'm happy to have the Ines tucked in my bag. The large Ines style is my favorite cosmetic pouch, after having tried and discarded many over the years.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased the leopard large Ines when I got the taupe medium sutton. It is cute and has the red lining. Those of you who feel the leopard print looks very "Coach" are accurate. The likeness is even more so in person. I don't see me getting any of the leopard bags, though a backpack may have persuaded me. I am a huge fan of leopard print, so I'm happy to have the Ines tucked in my bag. The large Ines style is my favorite cosmetic pouch, after having tried and discarded many over the years.


Can you take a picture if you find time?


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the head's up. I checked and mine are correct.



I will give them a call tomorrow and let you know the outcome. It's possible that I misunderstand the policy but if I spend $200, I expect to receive 16 points - not 10. Then after spending $300 that $200 pirchase should yield 20 points, etc. Also, I returned something and they deducted the more than they originally applied for the purchase!


----------



## Mims1

After a few days of using the Chelsea as a diaper bag, it works fine. Since it doesn't have the typical diaper bag pockets I use pouches to organize things in it. I have a gallon ziploc I use to store a change of clothes, a zip around travel makeup organizer with a couple of "folders" to hold toiletries (band aids, lotion, sunblock stick, portable thermometer, etc), another pouch for snacks, and the market purse for the diapers and wipes. There's enough room for me to put in a travel water cup, my wallet toys, and more. I'm assuming the same system will work well with the Metro.


----------



## kennedy56

I called MZW today and it turns out that I was looking at the calculations on the website but those are new for 2016. 2015 used a totally different calculation which is no longer posted on the website but she walked me through it. The good news is that the new 2016 method provides more incentive than last years', so that's good. And my point balance is correct.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> I called MZW today and it turns out that I was looking at the calculations on the website but those are new for 2016. 2015 used a totally different calculation which is no longer posted on the website but she walked me through it. The good news is that the new 2016 method provides more incentive than last years', so that's good. And my point balance is correct.




Ok, good...cause you put a lot of kids through college, and I was gonna have to call them and holler at them for ya...


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Ok, good...cause you put a lot of kids through college, and I was gonna have to call them and holler at them for ya...



Hahaha, thanks for havin my back Reba. Last kid leaves for study abroad tomorrow...so it's back to the empty nest after a hectic, but nice, holiday with her home.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I called MZW today and it turns out that I was looking at the calculations on the website but those are new for 2016. 2015 used a totally different calculation which is no longer posted on the website but she walked me through it. The good news is that the new 2016 method provides more incentive than last years', so that's good. And my point balance is correct.




Oh good!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I thought 2015 rewards were being emailed Feb 1...I didn't receive mine. Did anyone else?


----------



## missmiu

Did anyone get their reward code email yet?  I thought it was supposed to go out yesterday?


----------



## Reba

^^^looks like you two had same thought at same time!!  Didn't get mine...


----------



## missmiu

Haha I guess we are all itching to use our "hard earned" rewards! [emoji13]


----------



## Reba

missmiu said:


> Haha I guess we are all itching to use our "hard earned" rewards! [emoji13]




I guess when they are done taking pics of jaws Nelson jumping up and down holding Metto totes, they will send the rewards out. Don't know why that whole Instagram/ad campaign annoys me..it just does...


----------



## missmiu

Reba said:


> I guess when they are done taking pics of jaws Nelson jumping up and down holding Metto totes, they will send the rewards out. Don't know why that whole Instagram/ad campaign annoys me..it just does...


I don't really get that campaign either, but maybe we're just not apart of the target audience. *shrug*


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I didn't get my reward either:wondering


----------



## Lanine

Me either but I did notice from your account the points show as redeemed.


----------



## knerpis

Does anyone know when MZ Wallace historically has sales?  Is it seasonal?  I've been eyeing the metallic silver Bailey, but not sure if I should purchase at full-price since it was a holiday item and I'm hoping it might go on sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my rewards virtual gift card. Must be used by May 1. Can be used online or in their boutiques. Cannot be combined with other promos or discounts.


----------



## LuvAllBags

knerpis said:


> Does anyone know when MZ Wallace historically has sales?  Is it seasonal?  I've been eyeing the metallic silver Bailey, but not sure if I should purchase at full-price since it was a holiday item and I'm hoping it might go on sale.




The next sale should start around Memorial Day, I believe...or maybe late June. Can't remember which. They will also do an Easter promo where you hunt for eggs on their web site and the eggs are worth various discounts. They pull some stock from the site for the egg hunt though.


----------



## knerpis

LuvAllBags said:


> The next sale should start around Memorial Day, I believe...or maybe late June. Can't remember which. They will also do an Easter promo where you hunt for eggs on their web site and the eggs are worth various discounts. They pull some stock from the site for the egg hunt though.



Oh that's right!  I remember the Easter Egg hunt from last year... haha

Thanks!


----------



## missmiu

I got my rewards too.  A little annoyed that it's applied after tax especially since I have to pay NY tax.


----------



## Reba

Does anyone have Black Lacquer Small Sutton?  Too plasticky; or tres chic?  I like the idea of..rain repellent, stain repellent...and if done right and looks like patent and not plastic...classic looking. It is either really good...or really bad....anyone?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does anyone have Black Lacquer Small Sutton?  Too plasticky; or tres chic?  I like the idea of..rain repellent, stain repellent...and if done right and looks like patent and not plastic...classic looking. It is either really good...or really bad....anyone?




I seem to recall several ladies saying they love the lacquer. I have seen it twice in person and felt it looked plasticky.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a chance to see a bunch of MZ bags today. First, Flax is beautiful! It is much prettier in person than on their site. It is difficult to describe...like a very light gold. The trim is a light gold metallic saffiano leather.
> 
> The boutique also had both a black nylon Sophie and a navy leather Sophie. The navy leather was soft and gorgeous.
> 
> They still had the black Chelsea with the leopard handles. It was cute, but not for me.
> 
> The Cosmic bags are bright and cheery.
> 
> The distressed silver bags are interesting...shiny...not my thing.
> 
> They did not have anything in Vermillion or Navy Canvas.
> 
> I also saw the Alexa. It is great if you don't carry a lot...too small for me but I loved the black/blue combo and the sporty strap.


Where was this awesome boutique??  I love leather Sophie!!
I have a flax Paige and I LOVE the color!


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Does anyone have Black Lacquer Small Sutton?  Too plasticky; or tres chic?  I like the idea of..rain repellent, stain repellent...and if done right and looks like patent and not plastic...classic looking. It is either really good...or really bad....anyone?


I absolutely love my black lacquer small Metro. Bought the black lacquer Smutton for my mother for Christmas and she loves it. In my opinion, the black lacquer bags look expensive. The plastic coating does not bother me to carry, I got used to it pretty quickly. The garnet metallic bothered me more when I tried it on but I probably would have gotten used to that too. I'm thinking of getting a lacquer Sutton or Smutton for myself.


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> I absolutely love my black lacquer small Metro. Bought the black lacquer Smutton for my mother for Christmas and she loves it. In my opinion, the black lacquer bags look expensive. The plastic coating does not bother me to carry, I got used to it pretty quickly. The garnet metallic bothered me more when I tried it on but I probably would have gotten used to that too. I'm thinking of getting a lacquer Sutton or Smutton for myself.




Ok..thank you..not sure.., maybe more of a Winter thing...and I am in New England where we had 65 degrees yesterday [emoji13]. I happen to be one of the few that enjoy Winter and dread the heat of Summer. Last Winter and 100 plus inches of snow with tons of ice melt damage to our home was a bit much...but, do miss "typical" Winter. On the fence about this lacquer.


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased the leopard large Ines when I got the taupe medium sutton.....



Have you had a chance to try out the medium Sutton? Wondering how you like it.  So many love the small, but the hand carry and small size would not work for me.


----------



## kennedy56

I LOVE my black lacquer Sutton. It looks expensive in person although it is made from plastic. I will try to post a photo later today.


----------



## kennedy56

I am holding off to wait for more Spring colors to use my rewards points. Hopefully, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## plumaplomb

mbmb said:


> Have you had a chance to try out the medium Sutton? Wondering how you like it.  So many love the small, but the hand carry and small size would not work for me.




I liked the size and style but could not get over the straps.  They kept slipping off even though I overlapped the straps and loaded up the bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Can you take a picture if you find time?




Sure - here you go!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Where was this awesome boutique??  I love leather Sophie!!
> I have a flax Paige and I LOVE the color!




This was an old post - doubtful they still have it. The boutique is in Western PA - Footloose.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Have you had a chance to try out the medium Sutton? Wondering how you like it.  So many love the small, but the hand carry and small size would not work for me.




Yes - I like it but the handles slide off my shoulder. I love the size. Regular Sutton is much too large for me except as a gym bag. I like the medium as an everyday purse size. I love the taupe color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I am holding off to wait for more Spring colors to use my rewards points. Hopefully, it will be worth the wait!




Me too. The full Spring/Summer collection should be out well before May 1.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> I liked the size and style but could not get over the straps.  They kept slipping off even though I overlapped the straps and loaded up the bag.




Agree. Straps are annoying.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure - here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3261108
> View attachment 3261109



Very very pretty! Thanks!


----------



## estrie

Mims1 said:


> After a few days of using the Chelsea as a diaper bag, it works fine. Since it doesn't have the typical diaper bag pockets I use pouches to organize things in it. I have a gallon ziploc I use to store a change of clothes, a zip around travel makeup organizer with a couple of "folders" to hold toiletries (band aids, lotion, sunblock stick, portable thermometer, etc), another pouch for snacks, and the market purse for the diapers and wipes. There's enough room for me to put in a travel water cup, my wallet toys, and more. I'm assuming the same system will work well with the Metro.




Portable thermometer... Oh boy babies are a hassle [emoji13] The other day someone said to me "It's GREAT! I PROMISE!" 

Do you find yourself needing to get at things with one hand, and being able to do that with the Chelsea?


----------



## estrie

kennedy56 said:


> I called MZW today and it turns out that I was looking at the calculations on the website but those are new for 2016. 2015 used a totally different calculation which is no longer posted on the website but she walked me through it. The good news is that the new 2016 method provides more incentive than last years', so that's good. And my point balance is correct.




The new versus old redemptions got a little confusing, for sure. But I agree the new system does seem better, especially now that we know what the actual reward amount is!

I'd previously posted that a couple gift cards I bought didn't seem to appear in my order history, this no points. They were associated with my email, so they did get added, which was very cool. Couldn't remember the exact numbers of the old system so couldn't check that, but my recent purchase with gift card funds successfully accrued points, and there was zero hassle with my situation which I really appreciated!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The new versus old redemptions got a little confusing, for sure. But I agree the new system does seem better, especially now that we know what the actual reward amount is!
> 
> I'd previously posted that a couple gift cards I bought didn't seem to appear in my order history, this no points. They were associated with my email, so they did get added, which was very cool. Couldn't remember the exact numbers of the old system so couldn't check that, but my recent purchase with gift card funds successfully accrued points, and there was zero hassle with my situation which I really appreciated!




Good news!


----------



## estrie

mbmb said:


> Have you had a chance to try out the medium Sutton? Wondering how you like it.  So many love the small, but the hand carry and small size would not work for me.




The medium size successfully provides more space than small without feeling like an unwieldy upgrade. I am particular about proportions in a way I can't explain (it isn't consistent) so while I keep the crossbody strap attached on the small, and use it often, I've kept it off of the medium so I could keep the sides clipped to the bottom loops, making the bag a bit more like a ball, which I prefer for it. I guess that does help it feel not too large (for me). Sort of waiting for the fabric to break in a little, too, soften up a little. 

Anyway, I'm considering my next small, and have been pondering a Large Sutton for a long time. Only thing that's stopped me about large is that I know the shorter straps won't stay on my shoulder.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Good news!




Indeed!

Thanks for the Ines photo. That red lining is fantastic.


----------



## mbmb

estrie said:


> The medium size successfully provides more space than small without feeling like an unwieldy upgrade. I am particular about proportions in a way I can't explain (it isn't consistent) so while I keep the crossbody strap attached on the small, and use it often, I've kept it off of the medium so I could keep the sides clipped to the bottom loops, making the bag a bit more like a ball, which I prefer for it. I guess that does help it feel not too large (for me). Sort of waiting for the fabric to break in a little, too, soften up a little.
> 
> Anyway, I'm considering my next small, and have been pondering a Large Sutton for a long time. Only thing that's stopped me about large is that I know the shorter straps won't stay on my shoulder.



I bought the large Sutton as a carry-on for my last trip and really liked it.  I don't remember being bothered by the straps, but I didn't walk around with it for any length of time, too much heavy stuff inside.  I have not tried the long strap, but it seems like it would put so much stress on the zipper.

In the very few pictures I've seen of the medium carried by the cross body strap, it looks sloppy to me with the handles hanging down.  I will probably buy the medium to use as a purse and never use the cross body strap.  Some years ago my fave summer bag was a VB Mandy, medium Sutton is kind of similar in size and straps, but way more attractive to me in 2016!


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Does anyone have Black Lacquer Small Sutton?  Too plasticky; or tres chic?  I like the idea of..rain repellent, stain repellent...and if done right and looks like patent and not plastic...classic looking. It is either really good...or really bad....anyone?



So I did take a couple photos of my BL Sutton but not sure the pics acurately depict the "feel" of the BL finish. Wiah I coukd send uou a fabric swatch, ha. It is plasticy, yet feels rich somehow. Cant quite explain it. Tomorrow is my first trip, a weekend getaway, to use my Sutton since I bought it. Then late next week we start a longer trip. It is the perfect size to accompany my carry-on  spinner as my oversized personal item and I stuffed my Pippa inside it. Right now I love the BL. The final determination will be how well the BL travels with me. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> So I did take a couple photos of my BL Sutton but not sure the pics acurately depict the "feel" of the BL finish. Wiah I coukd send uou a fabric swatch, ha. It is plasticy, yet feels rich somehow. Cant quite explain it. Tomorrow is my first trip, a weekend getaway, to use my Sutton since I bought it. Then late next week we start a longer trip. It is the perfect size to accompany my carry-on  spinner as my oversized personal item and I stuffed my Pippa inside it. Right now I love the BL. The final determination will be how well the BL travels with me. Will keep you posted.




Have a great trip...


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> So I did take a couple photos of my BL Sutton but not sure the pics acurately depict the "feel" of the BL finish. Wiah I coukd send uou a fabric swatch, ha. It is plasticy, yet feels rich somehow. Cant quite explain it. Tomorrow is my first trip, a weekend getaway, to use my Sutton since I bought it. Then late next week we start a longer trip. It is the perfect size to accompany my carry-on  spinner as my oversized personal item and I stuffed my Pippa inside it. Right now I love the BL. The final determination will be how well the BL travels with me. Will keep you posted.




Enjoy your getaways! Hope you are going somewhere warm! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Mims1

estrie said:


> Portable thermometer... Oh boy babies are a hassle [emoji13] The other day someone said to me "It's GREAT! I PROMISE!"
> 
> Do you find yourself needing to get at things with one hand, and being able to do that with the Chelsea?



Haha, I honestly don't know why I still carry that digital underarm thermometer . We got it from the hospital and it's really compact and lightweight. It's one of those nice to have on you things I guess.  I must say it's never a dull moment with the little ones. Just wait until they can talk...

The zippers on the Chelsea is super smooth so I'm able to do open/close it easily. I'm able to grab things with one hand. However in to maintain order of the various pouches and items I have in the tote I have to use both hands when putting stuff back to make sure everything in its place.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I bought the large Sutton as a carry-on for my last trip and really liked it.  I don't remember being bothered by the straps, but I didn't walk around with it for any length of time, too much heavy stuff inside.  I have not tried the long strap, but it seems like it would put so much stress on the zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> In the very few pictures I've seen of the medium carried by the cross body strap, it looks sloppy to me with the handles hanging down.  I will probably buy the medium to use as a purse and never use the cross body strap.  Some years ago my fave summer bag was a VB Mandy, medium Sutton is kind of similar in size and straps, but way more attractive to me in 2016!




I remember VB Mandy...great size. I also liked a style I think was named Betsy. Both similar to Med Sutton size-wise.


----------



## bubbastatta

Well hello fellow Pittsburger. Footloose is the only boutique I know of that has MZW. If you know of others please share


----------



## LuvAllBags

bubbastatta said:


> Well hello fellow Pittsburger. Footloose is the only boutique I know of that has MZW. If you know of others please share




Hello! Larrimor's downtown carries MZW (and can order from MZW if you want something they don't have), and I have heard rumors of a boutique in Aspinwall having at least the Metros. Nordies at Ross Park had them last year but no more, sadly. Must not have sold well.


----------



## missmiu

Does anyone know if MZW stopped giving dust bags?


----------



## Reba

missmiu said:


> Does anyone know if MZW stopped giving dust bags?




I don't think they give them with the Metro line...


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmiu said:


> Does anyone know if MZW stopped giving dust bags?




Dustbags come with all bags except the Metro line - no bags with Metros, Suttons, etc.


----------



## missmiu

LuvAllBags said:


> Dustbags come with all bags except the Metro line - no bags with Metros, Suttons, etc.




Oh that explains it. Thank you. But you would think for the price of the leather metro tote they would provide a dust bag...

Edit* Thank you Reba for your response also!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wonder what colors we'll see in the Roxy line for Spring, and wondering if we'll see it in classic black with gold hw.  I am not in love with this line (yet), but if it is eventually meant to replace the classics, I hope we'll see that classic black and not just moto. I love the look of the Roxy Overnight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmiu said:


> Oh that explains it. Thank you. But you would think for the price of the leather metro tote they would provide a dust bag...




Good point.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> I wonder what colors we'll see in the Roxy line for Spring, and wondering if we'll see it in classic black with gold hw.  I am not in love with this line (yet), but if it is eventually meant to replace the classics, I hope we'll see that classic black and not just moto. I love the look of the Roxy Overnight.




I agree! The Roxy Overnight is absolutely beautiful with the classic black and gold hardware!


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> Don't leave...we need to commiserate[emoji22]



I guess that post did make it look like I was leaving. Oops. All about timing. Somehow I managed to create two accounts and was going to delete the one with no posts.


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> I don't think they give them with the Metro line...



I received a dust bag with my Camo Metro but not with any of the other Metros or Suttons. Can't help but wonder if the one I did get was a fluke.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I received a dust bag with my Camo Metro but not with any of the other Metros or Suttons. Can't help but wonder if the one I did get was a fluke.




I seem to recall you got the last of the old Camo Smetros? That's probably why. They used to come with dustbags.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> I guess that post did make it look like I was leaving. Oops. All about timing. Somehow I managed to create two accounts and was going to delete the one with no posts.




Oh good...glad to hear...[emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Flat of the Hill in Boston has some bags at 60% off. Their list is on their Instagram page if anyone is interested.

When I checked, this beauty was listed; and I highly recommend..., love, love...Black Kara


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Flat of the Hill in Boston has some bags at 60% off. Their list is on their Instagram page if anyone is interested.
> 
> When I checked, this beauty was listed; and I highly recommend..., love, love...Black Kara
> 
> View attachment 3263362



this is such a sharp looking bag and I love your charms!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> this is such a sharp looking bag and I love your charms!




Thank you Mariposa. Hope all is well...


----------



## missmiu

Reba said:


> Flat of the Hill in Boston has some bags at 60% off. Their list is on their Instagram page if anyone is interested.
> 
> When I checked, this beauty was listed; and I highly recommend..., love, love...Black Kara
> 
> ]




Oh so pretty! I think i'm more enamored with your bag charms though. Haha!  They really make the bag much prettier! 

On an unrelated note. I love MZW's customer service! They are going to mail me a dust bag for the leather metro tote. I was worried that the leather would scratch easily when I store it. [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Reba

missmiu said:


> Oh so pretty! I think i'm more enamored with your bag charms though. Haha!  They really make the bag much prettier!
> 
> On an unrelated note. I love MZW's customer service! They are going to mail me a dust bag for the leather metro tote. I was worried that the leather would scratch easily when I store it. [emoji106]&#127996;




Glad they sent you a dust-cover; should have come with in the first place!

Thank you for charm [emoji176]...I have to "fess up".... I bought them from the Henri Bendel sale...they are tiny cute little charms..that I am using as purse charms....intended use..dog collar charms..ha, ha!  Nope, not my Barky Von Schnauzer!


----------



## missmiu

Reba said:


> Glad they sent you a dust-cover; should have come with in the first place!
> 
> Thank you for charm [emoji176]...I have to "fess up".... I bought them from the Henri Bendel sale...they are tiny cute little charms..that I am using as purse charms....intended use..dog collar charms..ha, ha!  Nope, not my Barky Von Schnauzer!




Haha no one would know they are dog collar charms if you did not tell us! Too cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Flat of the Hill in Boston has some bags at 60% off. Their list is on their Instagram page if anyone is interested.
> 
> When I checked, this beauty was listed; and I highly recommend..., love, love...Black Kara
> 
> View attachment 3263362




Love the charms! Bendel stuff is the best - always so cute!


----------



## contra mundum

It seems to be a thing this year with designers releasing old things as  "new"... MZW has done it several times this year already and a cosmetic  line that I am addicted to also released a "new" product that is not  new... it's back but not new. Gah. False advertising makes me ragey.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> It seems to be a thing this year with designers releasing old things as  "new"... MZW has done it several times this year already and a cosmetic  line that I am addicted to also released a "new" product that is not  new... it's back but not new. Gah. False advertising makes me ragey.




Yes, I hate false advertising...and I'm a marketer!


----------



## Reba

I was on Nordstrom's site...MZW's newer styles are up...they look so bad. I felt oddly embarrassed for the company...


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> I was on Nordstrom's site...MZW's newer styles are up...they look so bad. I felt oddly embarrassed for the company...



Agree. They look cheap, clunky and I bet all the hardware on Parker and Madison is squeaky. I can't use the cross body strap on my Janie b/c it is so squeaky.

(Edit) I'll take it one step further... after looking at all the lines on the Jaquard Small Parker I would go so far as to say it's just poorly made. Sad.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Agree, the new styles look bad, but their photos aren't doing any of the styles any favors. The Roxy bags look terrible too. 

I've also noticed the squeaky strap hardware! I don't use the detachable straps, though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...as a further example of how [emoji12] I am...one of the only selling regrets I've had is my MZ Eliza bag. I sold it because I felt it didn't serve any different a purpose than Jane or Frankie. I was wrong, I missed it, so I found another on the bay...lol. I got it in Clove this time to mix it up. Won't let it go again!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I was on Nordstrom's site...MZW's newer styles are up...they look so bad. I felt oddly embarrassed for the company...



ugh I agree.  I hate it all.  I have my rewards and there is nothing I want... and all the color sneak peaks (they posted one today with swatches and tassels) they've shown are not wowing me either.  It's all so blah--- why no purple or pink?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> ugh I agree.  I hate it all.  I have my rewards and there is nothing I want... and all the color sneak peaks (they posted one today with swatches and tassels) they've shown are not wowing me either.  It's all so blah--- why no purple or pink?




Oh Mariposa, you are right...those swatches!  Is that a royal blue?  That would be 3rd year in a freakin' row.. A hunter like green..again..
They are crazy. And everybody craves a rust bag come Spring!  ..,,ugh...[emoji37]


----------



## Reba

When spending reward $, do we need to spend over a certain $ amount?  If not, I am thinking of just buying an accessory and being done with it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...as a further example of how [emoji12] I am...one of the only selling regrets I've had is my MZ Eliza bag. I sold it because I felt it didn't serve any different a purpose than Jane or Frankie. I was wrong, I missed it, so I found another on the bay...lol. I got it in Clove this time to mix it up. Won't let it go again!




I have 1 or 2 MZ's that I have been on seller's fence with...I just may keep. Doesn't look like I am going to be tempted with anything anytime soon from MZW, and why let go of these and then have regrets. I think I will learn from you and sit tight until I feel more sure. Glad you found a replacement Eliza!


----------



## eurasiangirl

Reba said:


> Oh Mariposa, you are right...those swatches!  Is that a royal blue?  That would be 3rd year in a freakin' row.. A hunter like green..again..
> They are crazy. And everybody craves a rust bag come Spring!  ..,,ugh...[emoji37]



I'm in the same boat. They've released versions of the same freaking color for the last how many seasons??? All of the hinted colors that are supposedly coming are just....NO. 

WHY do we need yet another navyish blue? Why do we need another royal blue? Why do we need another hunter green? Why do we need another light blue? Why do we need another red/orangey red? Why do we need another grey?  None of the colors on their swatch board scream spring and its so freaking disappointing. They need to rerelease Azalea (or some nice bright pink with silver hardware...) and some actual new spring/summer colors. Its gotten to the point where now i'm getting ragey about it. Lol. First world probs.


----------



## dmc60

I'm actually excited to spend my reward points - but I am in a bit of quandary and am looking for opinions.  And I know I'm in the right place for opinions!
I don't have a Jane and this may be a great time to get one, BUT maybe I'd love a Paige...


I DO have a long loved black Kate - bought before they came with diaper pads 
Black & gold Belle 
Black Alex, (had navy, sold it and missed it)
Navy Coco 
small papaya sutton
small and medium metros
vermillion Kristy
dawn lizzie - might go to the daughter
Baby Jane - might go to daughter


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> When spending reward $, do we need to spend over a certain $ amount?  If not, I am thinking of just buying an accessory and being done with it.




 Don't think so...I think the rewards $ are like gift cards.


----------



## psucutie

missmiu said:


> Does anyone know if MZW stopped giving dust bags?



They came with my Roxy overnight but not my medium metro tote.


----------



## psucutie

I am on a roll with MZ Wallace and cant seem to stop...

Looking for a crossbody nylon to take on my trip.  I have a Kate spade nylon but have to cram everything in there.  Looking at the Hayley or the Mia.  Any recommendations?

Someone has a black mia on ebay.  Hesitant to buy because there is a slight zipper fray in two places, and a previous buyer complained a bag smelled like mold.


----------



## Stella Blue

I came late to  MZ Wallace , but I too have been really unimpressed with their recent offerings.  Once they took the red piping off their bags and stopped putting in the colorful linings, the bags lack pop and pizazz, in my opinion.  Plus they've cut as many corners as they possibly can, and the quality has slipped.  I've been shopping on ebay for the older ones that I like.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have 1 or 2 MZ's that I have been on seller's fence with...I just may keep. Doesn't look like I am going to be tempted with anything anytime soon from MZW, and why let go of these and then have regrets. I think I will learn from you and sit tight until I feel more sure. Glad you found a replacement Eliza!




Yeah, I'm usually pretty good about waiting until I'm sure, but in this case I'm glad I at least found another.


----------



## dmc60

psucutie said:


> I am on a roll with MZ Wallace and cant seem to stop...
> 
> Looking for a crossbody nylon to take on my trip.  I have a Kate spade nylon but have to cram everything in there.  Looking at the Hayley or the Mia.  Any recommendations?
> 
> Someone has a black mia on ebay.  Hesitant to buy because there is a slight zipper fray in two places, and a previous buyer complained a bag smelled like mold.




I'd be leery of a bad zipper.  If it the threads get stuck in the zipper, that's beyond annoying especially when you're trying to get your wallet out...

Hayley versus Mia - horizontal bag or a vertical one?  I like a Kate for a travel cross body because of the pockets which make finding things easier, but it IS pretty large, and since my kids are older, it seems REALLY large.


----------



## psucutie

dmc60 said:


> I'd be leery of a bad zipper.  If it the threads get stuck in the zipper, that's beyond annoying especially when you're trying to get your wallet out...
> 
> Hayley versus Mia - horizontal bag or a vertical one?  I like a Kate for a travel cross body because of the pockets which make finding things easier, but it IS pretty large, and since my kids are older, it seems REALLY large.



I'm actually getting rid of my Kate, it's too large for every day, but too small for my carry-on travel needs (I got the Roxy Overnight instead and love it!)

I really want a bag for our daily sightseeing that will fit water bottle, wallet, makeup, snack, my-smallish Sony camera and a spare lens.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> ugh I agree.  I hate it all.  I have my rewards and there is nothing I want... and all the color sneak peaks (they posted one today with swatches and tassels) they've shown are not wowing me either.  It's all so blah--- why no purple or pink?







Reba said:


> Oh Mariposa, you are right...those swatches!  Is that a royal blue?  That would be 3rd year in a freakin' row.. A hunter like green..again..
> They are crazy. And everybody craves a rust bag come Spring!  ..,,ugh...[emoji37]




Wow...so unimpressed with these colors...and I bet the only color we'll see for Jane will be the beige...as usual. I would be so thrilled for a red Jane but it won't happen. Cannot believe they're doing a royal blue again. No bright pink...no lovely purple...disappointing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I am on a roll with MZ Wallace and cant seem to stop...
> 
> Looking for a crossbody nylon to take on my trip.  I have a Kate spade nylon but have to cram everything in there.  Looking at the Hayley or the Mia.  Any recommendations?
> 
> Someone has a black mia on ebay.  Hesitant to buy because there is a slight zipper fray in two places, and a previous buyer complained a bag smelled like mold.




I would be cautious with a frayed zipper.


----------



## dmc60

psucutie said:


> I'm actually getting rid of my Kate, it's too large for every day, but too small for my carry-on travel needs (I got the Roxy Overnight instead and love it!)
> 
> I really want a bag for our daily sightseeing that will fit water bottle, wallet, makeup, snack, my-smallish Sony camera and a spare lens.



I had a Tumi Voyager Sumatra (older version) that is perfect for what you describe.  I lent it to a friend to use in India and she told me she needed to replace it, - she paid for my Lizzy!

I just put into my Lizzy: Kate Spade wallet, Ipad 3 with Keyboard case (not not a slim one), large-ish eyeglass case, kleenex, packed full market pouch.  I Think I could fit my 9oz Swell bottle as well, even with the Ipad.  But I could also get everything you list in my small Sutton, which has been much more useful than I thought it would be.  The Sutton is not very much protection for a camera lens though.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow...so unimpressed with these colors...and I bet the only color we'll see for Jane will be the beige...as usual. I would be so thrilled for a red Jane but it won't happen. Cannot believe they're doing a royal blue again. No bright pink...no lovely purple...disappointing.




I kinda get when they redo the basics, i.e. navy, grey, a good taupe...but when choosing a pop of color for Spring and they pick stinking Royal Blue year after year I want to scream [emoji38].


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> I had a Tumi Voyager Sumatra (older version) that is perfect for what you describe.  I lent it to a friend to use in India and she told me she needed to replace it, - she paid for my Lizzy!
> 
> 
> 
> I just put into my Lizzy: Kate Spade wallet, Ipad 3 with Keyboard case (not not a slim one), large-ish eyeglass case, kleenex, packed full market pouch.  I Think I could fit my 9oz Swell bottle as well, even with the Ipad.  But I could also get everything you list in my small Sutton, which has been much more useful than I thought it would be.  The Sutton is not very much protection for a camera lens though.




I agree. Lizzy would be a great bag for this list. I have Small Sutton too.., but agree you might be better served by structure of Lizzy for protection of your items.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> I agree. Lizzy would be a great bag for this list. I have Small Sutton too.., but agree you might be better served by structure of Lizzy for protection of your items.




I am kind of tired of the bright blue as well.....


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I agree. Lizzy would be a great bag for this list. I have Small Sutton too.., but agree you might be better served by structure of Lizzy for protection of your items.



Thanks both for your suggestion of the Lizzy, looks like it fits a ton from the you tube videos i'm watching a comparison of that and the Hayley, which looks a little big.  Think I need to see them in person to get the best idea.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Are MZ Wallace bags and accessories made in the US or China or another country?

Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BlackGrayRed said:


> Are MZ Wallace bags and accessories made in the US or China or another country?
> 
> Thank you!




Made in China.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thanks both for your suggestion of the Lizzy, looks like it fits a ton from the you tube videos i'm watching a comparison of that and the Hayley, which looks a little big.  Think I need to see them in person to get the best idea.




Yes, there's a big weight and size difference between Hayley and something like Lizzy or Paige. I definitely recommend seeing in person if you can. Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## soylentred

Delurking... 

I needed a work bag that's light, durable, and organized -- MZ Wallace fits the bill.  I picked up the Nikki in Redwood for over half off retail thanks to a super sale Bloomies had. The color is great, and I love the 3-strap system, but would prefer it to be an inch or two taller and an inch or two less wide, to better accommodate my computer (a 13" Macbook Air). 

I commute by public transportation so like to keep things streamlined, and require a cross body strap. This bag has to look professional in meetings but durable enough for daily use. I prefer the more structured bags for this purpose (ie, not the sutton) and I need be able to carry the Macbook, a notebook or files, my wallet (MZ Wallace Henry in Champagne Leather - love it), and a small lunch container. 

Do any of you veteran MZ Wallace owners have suggestions for the styles I should look at next? Would the Roxy Crossbody work?


----------



## Hirisa

dmc60 said:


> I am kind of tired of the bright blue as well.....


Same. I wish MZW would stop trying to make that color happen, for at least three more seasons.


----------



## psucutie

soylentred said:


> Delurking...
> 
> I needed a work bag that's light, durable, and organized -- MZ Wallace fits the bill.  I picked up the Nikki in Redwood for over half off retail thanks to a super sale Bloomies had. The color is great, and I love the 3-strap system, but would prefer it to be an inch or two taller and an inch or two less wide, to better accommodate my computer (a 13" Macbook Air).
> 
> I commute by public transportation so like to keep things streamlined, and require a cross body strap. This bag has to look professional in meetings but durable enough for daily use. I prefer the more structured bags for this purpose (ie, not the sutton) and I need be able to carry the Macbook, a notebook or files, my wallet (MZ Wallace Henry in Champagne Leather - love it), and a small lunch container.
> 
> Do any of you veteran MZ Wallace owners have suggestions for the styles I should look at next? Would the Roxy Crossbody work?



New at this, but my recommendations would be either the Kate or the Belle. The Roxy Crossbody does not have the dimensions to hold a 13 inch laptop


----------



## soylentred

psucutie said:


> New at this, but my recommendations would be either the Kate or the Belle. The Roxy Crossbody does not have the dimensions to hold a 13 inch laptop



Thanks!  I should have mentioned that I'm 5'1 and fairly petite. The Kate is enormous, and I couldn't imagine lugging it around. I'll check out the Belle though. Wish there was something in between Hayley and Belle. I think Jane would work if it had a cross body.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soylentred said:


> Delurking...
> 
> I needed a work bag that's light, durable, and organized -- MZ Wallace fits the bill.  I picked up the Nikki in Redwood for over half off retail thanks to a super sale Bloomies had. The color is great, and I love the 3-strap system, but would prefer it to be an inch or two taller and an inch or two less wide, to better accommodate my computer (a 13" Macbook Air).
> 
> I commute by public transportation so like to keep things streamlined, and require a cross body strap. This bag has to look professional in meetings but durable enough for daily use. I prefer the more structured bags for this purpose (ie, not the sutton) and I need be able to carry the Macbook, a notebook or files, my wallet (MZ Wallace Henry in Champagne Leather - love it), and a small lunch container.
> 
> Do any of you veteran MZ Wallace owners have suggestions for the styles I should look at next? Would the Roxy Crossbody work?




Hi,

Because of the need to carry a computer, your size options are limited. Roxy or Large Roxy may work. They are super organized and have the cb strap. Roxy is approximately the same size as Jane. I find the Roxy line to be floppier than Jane or Belle, but they are also lighter weight and just as organized, if not more. I found Nikki to be huge, so if you are generally happy with that size, consider trying a Roxy or Lg Roxy, depending on your needs. I'm hoping we see some more good colors in the Roxy line soon!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Same. I wish MZW would stop trying to make that color happen, for at least three more seasons.




Yes...time for something new...it's not like the bright blue does that well either. It always ends up in the sale at the end of the season. I'm seeing lots of similar bright blues from other brands for their spring lines though, so maybe it's an on-trend color this spring. No thanks.


----------



## soylentred

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi,
> 
> Because of the need to carry a computer, your size options are limited. Roxy or Large Roxy may work. They are super organized and have the cb strap. Roxy is approximately the same size as Jane. I find the Roxy line to be floppier than Jane or Belle, but they are also lighter weight and just as organized, if not more. I found Nikki to be huge, so if you are generally happy with that size, consider trying a Roxy or Lg Roxy, depending on your needs. I'm hoping we see some more good colors in the Roxy line soon!


Thanks, Luvs. I'll try the Roxys. I'm also curious about the Large Madison. The dimensions are right. I hope it comes out in a better color - though maybe not that recurring blue! :-p

You're right - the Nikki is huge! It's definitely a tote, not really an everyday bag. I was really surprised at how wide it was (mostly my fault for not looking closely at the dimensions) but it hangs nicely, and I like that it stands up and open when you set it down. It's a good bag, I love the color (even my hubs commented on it) but I hate the flaps like everyone else, and the fit of my laptop isn't ideal. I'm still hanging on to it. It'll be nice for non-work focused days when I need to carry more than usual.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soylentred said:


> Thanks, Luvs. I'll try the Roxys. I'm also curious about the Large Madison. The dimensions are right. I hope it comes out in a better color - though maybe not that recurring blue! :-p
> 
> You're right - the Nikki is huge! It's definitely a tote, not really an everyday bag. I was really surprised at how wide it was (mostly my fault for not looking closely at the dimensions) but it hangs nicely, and I like that it stands up and open when you set it down. It's a good bag, I love the color (even my hubs commented on it) but I hate the flaps like everyone else, and the fit of my laptop isn't ideal. I'm still hanging on to it. It'll be nice for non-work focused days when I need to carry more than usual.




Yes, the structure of the Nikki is great. I couldn't figure out what to do with it, so I returned it, but I can see it making a fantastic work tote. I do love the Redwood color - you chose well! I'm a sucker for red.


----------



## justwatchin

How cute is this? Mini Metro backpack

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...23556#fn=spp=8&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=106&pn=1


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> How cute is this? Mini Metro backpack
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...23556#fn=spp=8&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=106&pn=1




So freaking cute...100% Bloomies exclusive..damn..maybe only in those colors?  Would love to spend rewards $ on that...


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> So freaking cute...100% Bloomies exclusive..damn..maybe only in those colors?  Would love to spend rewards $ on that...



Me too


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Me too




Why do they torture us so?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

soylentred said:


> Thanks!  I should have mentioned that I'm 5'1 and fairly petite. The Kate is enormous, and I couldn't imagine lugging it around. I'll check out the Belle though. Wish there was something in between Hayley and Belle. I think Jane would work if it had a cross body.


I'm about ur size and both Hayley and Belle look ok on me. I can wear Hayley daily and looks ok but I so wish it had more depth to it. Belle doesn't look that bad on my frame either but it's deff a bigger bag that I mostly use for traveling


----------



## BlackGrayRed

LuvAllBags said:


> Made in China.




Thank you!


----------



## psucutie

I was going to run to Bloomies after work to check out the Lizzy vs Hayley, but they only have the Hayley in stock at the local store.  

I wonder if any of the bags will go on sale over the weekend, or if this will be considered designer and be excluded.


----------



## mariposa08

psucutie said:


> I was going to run to Bloomies after work to check out the Lizzy vs Hayley, but they only have the Hayley in stock at the local store.
> 
> I wonder if any of the bags will go on sale over the weekend, or if this will be considered designer and be excluded.



usually mzw is excluded


----------



## psucutie

mariposa08 said:


> usually mzw is excluded



That's what I thought.  May stop at the MZ Wallace store instead.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> How cute is this? Mini Metro backpack
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...23556#fn=spp=8&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=106&pn=1




Completely adorable. These exclusives show up eventually on the MZ site...maybe not until the next Advent or something like that...but eventually. Sadly not in time for rewards, I'm sure. 

That's what happened with mini Mia...started as an exclusive somewhere but then ended up in Advent sale last year. 

This does make me wonder what the Spring Nordies exclusive will be. Nordies and Bloomies usually both have an MZW exclusive.


----------



## justwatchin

LuvAllBags said:


> Completely adorable. These exclusives show up eventually on the MZ site...maybe not until the next Advent or something like that...but eventually. Sadly not in time for rewards, I'm sure.
> 
> That's what happened with mini Mia...started as an exclusive somewhere but then ended up in Advent sale last year.
> 
> This does make me wonder what the Spring Nordies exclusive will be. Nordies and Bloomies usually both have an MZW exclusive.



It's a little annoying that the rewards have to be used so quickly. It would be nicer if they were good until the end of the year because frankly, there is nothing on the website that I want.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> It's a little annoying that the rewards have to be used so quickly. It would be nicer if they were good until the end of the year because frankly, there is nothing on the website that I want.




Agree.


----------



## contra mundum

justwatchin said:


> It's a little annoying that the rewards have to be used so quickly. It would be nicer if they were good until the end of the year because frankly, there is nothing on the website that I want.



Yes. And the new autumn colors... I mean spring colors... are so drab and depressing. Who thinks navy, taupe and hunter for spring? So much cost cutting, so many new bags that aren't new, and the new ones are copycats of others. I'm on the deck, I'm ready to jump...


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Yes. And the new autumn colors... I mean spring colors... are so drab and depressing. Who thinks navy, taupe and hunter for spring? So much cost cutting, so many new bags that aren't new, and the new ones are copycats of others. I'm on the deck, I'm ready to jump...




WAIT!....we're all coming too...


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> WAIT!....we're all coming too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267412


LOL!!!  Is there another brand of bags to go to--if we jump ship?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> LOL!!!  Is there another brand of bags to go to--if we jump ship?




I have shoulder issue..nylon is what attracted me to MZW, lightweight. That and the organization. Lots of companies now do nylon options within their offerings. One I have bought from lately is Henri Bendel. Their Jetsetter line is nylon, nicely made, fun colors. Love the convertible backpacks. They run lots of sales...


----------



## mariposa08

New stuff on the mzw site.  So sad to see only a couple classic shapes.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> WAIT!....we're all coming too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267412



I'm coming too.  I hate it all.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> WAIT!....we're all coming too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267412



LOL!  

But I just got here :cry:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im not liking anything either and a lil disappointed with the Sage color.


----------



## Reba

Amnesia?  A green Paige?  Ya just did that.. A glazed linen...ya just did that...


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But I just got here :cry:




I would search ebay for some good classic MZW's and hope that they see all their customers jumping ship...and come to their senses. Maybe they will fire whoever has taken them this direction - or just slap themselves straight and go back to their roots.


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> WAIT!....we're all coming too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267412



:lolots:

Wow you guys... now that I have seen the pics on the website... how is Pacific Bedford any different than Dawn Bedford? How is this year's glazed Linen any different than the one they did last year.. .most of which had horrible reviews in terms of durability and also most ended up languishing in the sale bin for ... ever. Are they sitting back and laughing at us or have they completely run out of ideas?


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you guys... now that I have seen the pics on the website... how is Pacific Bedford any different than Dawn Bedford? How is this year's glazed Linen any different than the one they did last year.. .most of which had horrible reviews in terms of durability and also most ended up languishing in the sale bin for ... ever. Are they sitting back and laughing at us or have they completely run out of ideas?




Just plain laziness?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have shoulder issue..nylon is what attracted me to MZW, lightweight. That and the organization. Lots of companies now do nylon options within their offerings. One I have bought from lately is Henri Bendel. Their Jetsetter line is nylon, nicely made, fun colors. Love the convertible backpacks. They run lots of sales...




I love Bendel bags - highly recommend! I like the Jetsetter and West 57th lines. They are well made! I adore your backpack.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> LOL!!!  Is there another brand of bags to go to--if we jump ship?




Great question. I personally like MZ for nylon and Longchamp for leather. I like both primarily because they are well made and lightweight. Longchamp has the lightest weight leather I've found that is also high quality. I am am not a big Longchamp Le Pliage fan, but I have a few. They are no comparison to MZ, IMO, since they are just open totes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just saw the new stuff. I actually like Pacific. It reminds me of that blue that everyone was crazy for two years ago (can't remember the name). I used rewards to order the Roxy. I like this color much better than Jade for my wardrobe.

As for the rest...meh...I don't get the glazed linen at all, and it looks like a direct repeat. I will reserve judgement on Sage until I can see in person. Their site doesn't tend to do these types of colors justice. I just remember how meh Kingsport was online and it was GORGEOUS in person. I felt the same with Moss. Online - eh, but wow IRL. 


Will post pics of Pacific Roxy when she arrives. So glad it has light colored lining.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Just saw the new stuff. I actually like Pacific. It reminds me of that blue that everyone was crazy for two years ago (can't remember the name). I used rewards to order the Roxy. I like this color much better than Jade for my wardrobe.
> 
> As for the rest...meh...I don't get the glazed linen at all, and it looks like a direct repeat. I will reserve judgement on Sage until I can see in person. Their site doesn't tend to do these types of colors justice. I just remember how meh Kingsport was online and it was GORGEOUS in person. I felt the same with Moss. Online - eh, but wow IRL.
> 
> 
> Will post pics of Pacific Roxy when she arrives. So glad it has light colored lining.




Pacific is a nice navy blue..disappointed in styles though. I hope Roxy works for you; and yes no black interior!


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Just saw the new stuff. I actually like Pacific. It reminds me of that blue that everyone was crazy for two years ago (can't remember the name). I used rewards to order the Roxy. I like this color much better than Jade for my wardrobe.
> 
> Will post pics of Pacific Roxy when she arrives. So glad it has light colored lining.



I agree that the Pacific color looks more versatile when compared to Jade, although I am sticking to neutrals.  I look forward to your pictures.

I just got my Taupe Medium Sutton today, and I am happy the color is more gray than it appears on MZW.  I was surprised how big it looked in the box, but cute small purses never work for me.

My husband just asked if I was in the purse of the month club!


----------



## mbmb

I just noticed Pacific looks so different on my monitor (dark blue green) than on my iPad (blue).  Waiting to hear from those who see it IRL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pacific is a nice navy blue..disappointed in styles though. I hope Roxy works for you; and yes no black interior!




Yes, the Roxy is slowly growing on me....great for space and organization. I still don't like the floppiness of it though. The organization may win out. Like Frankie, everything has its place in a Roxy. And the straps stay put, which is a bonus. As much as I adore my Janes (and always will!), the rolled straps don't always like my darn slopey shoulders.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I just noticed Pacific looks so different on my monitor (dark blue green) than on my iPad (blue).  Waiting to hear from those who see it IRL.




Yes, I noticed that too. I am really wondering about the true color. If it ships quickly, my Roxy will be here on Friday and I can report back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I agree that the Pacific color looks more versatile when compared to Jade, although I am sticking to neutrals.  I look forward to your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my Taupe Medium Sutton today, and I am happy the color is more gray than it appears on MZW.  I was surprised how big it looked in the box, but cute small purses never work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just asked if I was in the purse of the month club!




Lol at purse of the month club. Mine wonders that too! 

I agree about Taupe - glad it's more gray than expected. The medium sutton is bigger than I expected too, but it also worked out well for me. Regular Sutton is just too big.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I just noticed Pacific looks so different on my monitor (dark blue green) than on my iPad (blue).  Waiting to hear from those who see it IRL.




I thought for a sec I saw blue/green..and thought about "Pacific" name..the next look I thought looked just navy blue...strange...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Great question. I personally like MZ for nylon and Longchamp for leather. I like both primarily because they are well made and lightweight. Longchamp has the lightest weight leather I've found that is also high quality. I am am not a big Longchamp Le Pliage fan, but I have a few. They are no comparison to MZ, IMO, since they are just open totes.


my exact preference too. I love MZ nylon and like LC leather. I had few Le Pliage bags but sold them all for lack of their organization. Im not sure what the hype is of those bags. I think MZ Chelsea is so much better than the Le Pliage but I do have my eyes on the small Quadri


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> my exact preference too. I love MZ nylon and like LC leather. I had few Le Pliage bags but sold them all for lack of their organization. Im not sure what the hype is of those bags. I think MZ Chelsea is so much better than the Le Pliage but I do have my eyes on the small Quadri




Ooh, not to get too far off topic, but I recommend the Quadri. I have the larger size and I love it. 

Back to MZ...I looked at the new stuff again and am even more confused about some of the new products...I know it's the Spring line, but why linen now? They do multiple releases a season. Doesn't linen make more sense in a few months? I don't know about everyone else, but even if I liked the linen I wouldn't consider purchasing it before May.


----------



## kennedy56

Stella Blue said:


> LOL!!!  Is there another brand of bags to go to--if we jump ship?



I like Loeffler Randall for shoes...and their leather bags are also nice. Just got my first bag from them that is adorable. The Mini Industry is on the scale of Pippa - but a little larger due in part to the shape. And the packaging is superior, including the dustbag. No nylon though. http://www.loefflerrandall.com/handbags.html


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh, not to get too far off topic, but I recommend the Quadri. I have the larger size and I love it.
> 
> Back to MZ...I looked at the new stuff again and am even more confused about some of the new products...I know it's the Spring line, but why linen now? They do multiple releases a season. Doesn't linen make more sense in a few months? I don't know about everyone else, but even if I liked the linen I wouldn't consider purchasing it before May.




I know I have said enough....but, yes, thank you for mentioning so I do not have to....linen in February!..,,pushing the season?


----------



## Mims1

psucutie said:


> LOL!
> 
> But I just got here :cry:



I know I feel the same!! Sigh...also I'm not too wowed with their campaign...and I just got on their email list last month.


----------



## bagdoll

Hi,

I am wondering about the Penny and the Petra and what is the difference between the two. 
What happened to Penny.. was it discontinued?   I really like this size.  What bag would you recommend .. I did like the chain strap and don't notice any of the new bags with the chain.


----------



## Reba

bagdoll said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering about the Penny and the Petra and what is the difference between the two.
> 
> What happened to Penny.. was it discontinued?   I really like this size.  What bag would you recommend .. I did like the chain strap and don't notice any of the new bags with the chain.




I haven't seen any new Penny bags in a while. The nylon Penny had the lovely pleating on front pockets and the leather pulls on zips. The chain strap was a permanent fixed strap, and rather substantial. The Petra...no pleating, no leather pulls on zips, and chain is lighter and removable. I believe bag measurements are the same.


----------



## Reba

Bagdoll..MZW lists their measurements differently too:

Penny: 8L, 4W, 6H   21"chain drop

Petra:   8.5L, 2.5W, 5.5H. 23" chain drop


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I like Loeffler Randall for shoes...and their leather bags are also nice. Just got my first bag from them that is adorable. The Mini Industry is on the scale of Pippa - but a little larger due in part to the shape. And the packaging is superior, including the dustbag. No nylon though. http://www.loefflerrandall.com/handbags.html




I love Loeffler Randall! I have the double zip cross-body...so cute. I can't wait to get a pair of their adorable shoes. You're right - their packaging is great!


----------



## bagdoll

Reba, thank you for your helpful info.  They both  look like very nice versatile bags.  I like the chain strap.. looks both casual and dressy. I hope they bring them back.


----------



## Reba

bagdoll said:


> Reba, thank you for your helpful info.  They both  look like very nice versatile bags.  I like the chain strap.. looks both casual and dressy. I hope they bring them back.




You're welcome. I think Penny offers a bit more for the money; added details and workmanship. But, I am sure Petra is a fun casual bag to use too.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> I love Loeffler Randall! I have the double zip cross-body...so cute. I can't wait to get a pair of their adorable shoes. You're right - their packaging is great!



The double zip bag looks very functional in addition to being quite cute! Yep, unwrapping a LR bag is a sensory experience to take time to enjoy, and the dust bag is so adorable that I don't want to store it out of my sight. They have great sales so keep your eye out for them.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> The double zip bag looks very functional in addition to being quite cute! Yep, unwrapping a LR bag is a sensory experience to take time to enjoy, and the dust bag is so adorable that I don't want to store it out of my sight. They have great sales so keep your eye out for them.




Kennedy..checked out their website..v nice..your mini industry is adorable. Loved the shoes..., I need narrows though. One reason I love bags so much...my big long narrow feet are so hard to fit..no fun. Enjoy your mini industry, and thanks for the tip!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You're welcome. I think Penny offers a bit more for the money; added details and workmanship. But, I am sure Petra is a fun casual bag to use too.



I like the bag size of penny better. I like the depth and the look but I sold mine ages ago because I need the longer strap length of Petra.


----------



## psucutie

I used my Roxy overnight for the first time to get to work this morning.  While it is a little droopy (that's all my mind can come up with at this hour) if you dont have it packed to the gills, there is so much organization, and the cross body strap works really well.  No issues with a walk to the subway, and across town to work.  I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> The double zip bag looks very functional in addition to being quite cute! Yep, unwrapping a LR bag is a sensory experience to take time to enjoy, and the dust bag is so adorable that I don't want to store it out of my sight. They have great sales so keep your eye out for them.




Thanks for the tip! I jumped on my double zip bag when they had a sale code. I want to do the same with a pair of their shoes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I like the bag size of penny better. I like the depth and the look but I sold mine ages ago because I need the longer strap length of Petra.




Agree on the size. I am ok with Penny strap length, but I am short.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I used my Roxy overnight for the first time to get to work this morning.  While it is a little droopy (that's all my mind can come up with at this hour) if you dont have it packed to the gills, there is so much organization, and the cross body strap works really well.  No issues with a walk to the subway, and across town to work.  I'm happy with my purchase.




That's great! So you're going to use the Overnight as an everyday commuting bag? Is it heavy?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> That's great! So you're going to use the Overnight as an everyday commuting bag? Is it heavy?



No, I have a weekend trip and I am leaving straight from work today,so I used the bag to try it out before my upcoming vacation.

Not heavy at all, very light actually.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> No, I have a weekend trip and I am leaving straight from work today,so I used the bag to try it out before my upcoming vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not heavy at all, very light actually.




Awesome! Thanks so much for the insight.


----------



## Mims1

I've been trying to figure out a nice comparable bag to the Paige. I don't like that it doesn't have removable straps or a shorter shoulder strap. But I love the look and the feminine pleats on the back pocket (compared to Roxy with no pleats). Is Bailey comparable? My local Nordstrom's doesn't have much selection so I can only go by info I find online...and we all know how off the measurements can be on MZW's website. Basically I'm looking for a weekend purse or one I can ride the train to work and walk around downtown (I carry an Osprey backpack for work stuff).


----------



## makn808

Mims1 said:


> I've been trying to figure out a nice comparable bag to the Paige. I don't like that it doesn't have removable straps or a shorter shoulder strap. But I love the look and the feminine pleats on the back pocket (compared to Roxy with no pleats). Is Bailey comparable? My local Nordstrom's doesn't have much selection so I can only go by info I find online...and we all know how off the measurements can be on MZW's website. Basically I'm looking for a weekend purse or one I can ride the train to work and walk around downtown (I carry an Osprey backpack for work stuff).



Hiya Mims! Bailey and Roxy fb are smaller than Paige. In total volume, Lizzy is comparable to Paige. You're likely to fit the same amount of things in Lizzy as Paige, but you'll pack them differently. Lizzy has two straps which is nice. Paige is my fave, most used style. I'll put the strap at its shortest for shoulder carry. Because it is nylon, you could take it to a trusted tailor and have the strap shortened.


----------



## missemily

I am really liking the roxy, but I sort of feel like in the photos on the website that it looks like a diaper bag... Is it just me? I think the colors it comes in are gorgeous and it seems to be a great size. Why do I think this!?


----------



## dmc60

missemily said:


> I am really liking the roxy, but I sort of feel like in the photos on the website that it looks like a diaper bag... Is it just me? I think the colors it comes in are gorgeous and it seems to be a great size. Why do I think this!?


I think because somewhere MZ used the term "diaper bag."  Maybe it was 'would make a great diaper bag....'
maybe I've been awake too long, but I swear I read that.  

I am also intrigued by the Roxy...especially after reading Luvallbag's review of the flat straps that didn't fall off the shoulder after I spent what felt like all afternoon running errands and hauling the straps of my Belle back up...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Mims1 said:


> I've been trying to figure out a nice comparable bag to the Paige. I don't like that it doesn't have removable straps or a shorter shoulder strap. But I love the look and the feminine pleats on the back pocket (compared to Roxy with no pleats). Is Bailey comparable? My local Nordstrom's doesn't have much selection so I can only go by info I find online...and we all know how off the measurements can be on MZW's website. Basically I'm looking for a weekend purse or one I can ride the train to work and walk around downtown (I carry an Osprey backpack for work stuff).


Roxy Crossbody is very similar to Paige and comes with 2 removable straps a shoulder one and a crossbody one. Im not a fan of nylon straps so much so I purchased an adjustable leather strap to go for my Roxy CB


----------



## missemily

dmc60 said:


> I think because somewhere MZ used the term "diaper bag."  Maybe it was 'would make a great diaper bag....'
> maybe I've been awake too long, but I swear I read that.
> 
> I am also intrigued by the Roxy...especially after reading Luvallbag's review of the flat straps that didn't fall off the shoulder after I spent what felt like all afternoon running errands and hauling the straps of my Belle back up...



I totally agree the flat straps are a major selling point for me!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> I am really liking the roxy, but I sort of feel like in the photos on the website that it looks like a diaper bag... Is it just me? I think the colors it comes in are gorgeous and it seems to be a great size. Why do I think this!?




I want to say I've seen the Large Roxy referred to as a diaper bag somewhere...on Nordies web site, maybe?


----------



## vivelebag

missemily said:


> I am really liking the roxy, but I sort of feel like in the photos on the website that it looks like a diaper bag... Is it just me? I think the colors it comes in are gorgeous and it seems to be a great size. Why do I think this!?




It's not just you!


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone seen the black and white paint color block Metros. Hubby is in NYC and I am thinking about asking him to pick one up for me for his bday. Are they as cute as they look on line. I was thinking about a Medium and using it for a gym/work bag. Do the straps slip off peoples shoulders. Thanks.


----------



## knerpis

So...has anyone here purchased anything from Von Maur before?  I scooped up the graphite luster Bailey that I've been eyeing for several months for $231.00.  Score!  I had never heard of this store prior to finding it online.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received my Pacific Roxy today. I LOVE the color! It's a really difficult color to describe...maybe close to Prussian Blue, but not quite. It's not exactly navy, definitely not teal. The closest color that comes to mind is a color I've seen British designers call petrol blue. It has a slight green undertone, slight gray undertone. I really, really like it. I also like that the leather is smooth. I did not like the textured leather on the Jade bags. And I never thought I'd say this, but thank goodness for the warm cafe lining! I'm so happy for the light interior so I can easily see my things. I like this color so much, I may get another bag in it. I like the silver hardware, but boy would this color be striking with gold. The Prussian Blue line had gold hw, and it was stunning. 

Pics tomorrow. It was so dark here today I knew I had no shot of getting a decent pic.


----------



## LuvAllBags

knerpis said:


> So...has anyone here purchased anything from Von Maur before?  I scooped up the graphite luster Bailey that I've been eyeing for several months for $231.00.  Score!  I had never heard of this store prior to finding it online.




Congrats on the Bailey! I have not shopped there but know of them.


----------



## psucutie

handbag*girl said:


> Has anyone seen the black and white paint color block Metros. Hubby is in NYC and I am thinking about asking him to pick one up for me for his bday. Are they as cute as they look on line. I was thinking about a Medium and using it for a gym/work bag. Do the straps slip off peoples shoulders. Thanks.



Yes, I have it and love it.  Straps do slip a tad, but I think that's due to the material of my winter jacket, not the straps.


----------



## Lanine

Glad to hear you love the Roxy! I also ordered the exact same bag with the matching tassel so hopefully I'll love it as much as you! I'm relieved the blue isn't another navy blue, I wanted something more rich in tone.


----------



## contra mundum

knerpis said:


> So...has anyone here purchased anything from Von Maur before?  I scooped up the graphite luster Bailey that I've been eyeing for several months for $231.00.  Score!  I had never heard of this store prior to finding it online.



Love Von Maur. I bought two pairs of shoes there last weekend. 
Let us know how you like Bailey!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Glad to hear you love the Roxy! I also ordered the exact same bag with the matching tassel so hopefully I'll love it as much as you! I'm relieved the blue isn't another navy blue, I wanted something more rich in tone.




Can't wait to hear whether you like it and how you'd describe the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I forgot to mention that MZ has changed their dustbags. I will take a pic today. I like the new one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's the new dust bag.


----------



## Lanine

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529



Gorgeous color! The color that pops into my head is azure blue for some reason. I love the rich tone of it. I'm really excited to receive my bag now! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529




I googled petrol blue and am sticking with that as my best color description for Pacific. It's a dark blue-green. Not navy, not teal. Maybe some would call it a very dark teal. I'll try to get a better color photo in my office on Monday. My light at home is terrible.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529



Thank you for the pic *LuvAllBags*! My quest for the perfect blue bag may end here with the Pacific Small Roxy. I already have the Small Roxy in black and I love it...


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> Thank you for the pic *LuvAllBags*! My quest for the perfect blue bag may end here with the Pacific Small Roxy. I already have the Small Roxy in black and I love it...




That's great! I keep looking at it - the color is so cool.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> That's great! I keep looking at it - the color is so cool.



I can't wait to see it in person! I need to take a field trip to MZ Wallace in SoHo once it warms up a little bit.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I googled petrol blue and am sticking with that as my best color description for Pacific. It's a dark blue-green. Not navy, not teal. Maybe some would call it a very dark teal. I'll try to get a better color photo in my office on Monday. My light at home is terrible.




You've really piqued my interest! I've been hoping for a petrol blue. Must try to see this IRL soon. Thank for you pics. Looking forward to the daylight ones as well.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529


Pretty  congrats! Thanks for the pics


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I can't wait to see it in person! I need to take a field trip to MZ Wallace in SoHo once it warms up a little bit.







NamkhaDrolma said:


> You've really piqued my interest! I've been hoping for a petrol blue. Must try to see this IRL soon. Thank for you pics. Looking forward to the daylight ones as well.







ms p said:


> Pretty  congrats! Thanks for the pics




Thanks, ladies! Daylight pics tomorrow. My office is a good setting for accurate IRL color photos.


----------



## Mims1

makn808 said:


> Hiya Mims! Bailey and Roxy fb are smaller than Paige. In total volume, Lizzy is comparable to Paige. You're likely to fit the same amount of things in Lizzy as Paige, but you'll pack them differently. Lizzy has two straps which is nice. Paige is my fave, most used style. I'll put the strap at its shortest for shoulder carry. Because it is nylon, you could take it to a trusted tailor and have the strap shortened.



Thanks for the insight makn808!! I do like the leather strap that comes with the Lizzy. Too bad Paige doesn't have that option. Otherwise it would be absolutely perfect!!


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529



How does this bag compare in size to Hayley? Or Smutton? I realize the Smutton is not even remotely similar but I carry it often. Hayley is nice but she is on the shelf more often than not.

And I tried to post thanks to you earlier for comparing your Clay and Taupe Suttons - I dug up the pic this morning trying to decide if it would be too close to justify but nothing posted.


----------



## Mims1

tua said:


> Roxy Crossbody is very similar to Paige and comes with 2 removable straps a shoulder one and a crossbody one. Im not a fan of nylon straps so much so I purchased an adjustable leather strap to go for my Roxy CB



Tua you hit it on the head...I realized while checking Paige  out at Nordstrom that the nylon straps bother me the most aside from the non removable straps. I love the soft rolled straps of the Chelsea and the leather straps.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529



very pretty.  Reminds me a lot of prussian blue.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529



Beautiful!


----------



## psucutie

My crossbody bag dilemma has been solved- with a non-crossbody! Was looking at the selection at Nordstrom's while in NJ and ended up with the Marlena.  I like the weight of it, and that it fits what i need without being jammed in.  Cant wait to bring it on my trip in less than two weeks!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> That's great! I keep looking at it - the color is so cool.



It really is pretty!


----------



## mosobamboo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Pacific Roxy! Color is impossible to capture.
> 
> View attachment 3272528
> View attachment 3272529



Great bag. I wonder if you can fit a 6s plus in the front pocket?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mims1 said:


> Thanks for the insight makn808!! I do like the leather strap that comes with the Lizzy. Too bad Paige doesn't have that option. Otherwise it would be absolutely perfect!!




I wish Paige had changeable straps too...then it would be perfect.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> How does this bag compare in size to Hayley? Or Smutton? I realize the Smutton is not even remotely similar but I carry it often. Hayley is nice but she is on the shelf more often than not.
> 
> And I tried to post thanks to you earlier for comparing your Clay and Taupe Suttons - I dug up the pic this morning trying to decide if it would be too close to justify but nothing posted.




Sure thing on the comparison post!

This bag is closest in size to Jane. That makes it bigger than Hayley and much bigger than Smutton. I carried it today with very little in it and it was comfortable. I packed it up for work tomorrow and it is packed to the gills with all my "Monday stuff," which includes my work computer, a stuffed file folder, large notebook and all my regular items. Mondays and Fridays are when I carry the most, and it seems like Roxy can hold it all, but it's stuffed. Large Roxy might work better. I will take pics tomorrow to show everything it holds.

If you're finding Smutton to be a good size, Small Roxy might be a better size for you than regular Roxy. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> very pretty.  Reminds me a lot of prussian blue.



Thanks! Yes, I think it is similar, though in sunlight this is definitely showing a green undertone. So glad I actually got a glimpse of sun today! 





psucutie said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks! 





dcooney4 said:


> It really is pretty!



Thanks! 





mosobamboo said:


> Great bag. I wonder if you can fit a 6s plus in the front pocket?




Thanks! I only have a regular 6 and it fits with room to spare. Not sure about the plus, but MZW cust svc will be able to tell you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> My crossbody bag dilemma has been solved- with a non-crossbody! Was looking at the selection at Nordstrom's while in NJ and ended up with the Marlena.  I like the weight of it, and that it fits what i need without being jammed in.  Cant wait to bring it on my trip in less than two weeks!




Congrats! Marlena is terrific. What color did you get?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone purchased a large Roxy? Can you provide a size comparison to other larger MZ bags? Is it comparable to Belle?


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone purchased a large Roxy? Can you provide a size comparison to other larger MZ bags? Is it comparable to Belle?




I've been wondering too..MZ website says the Large is:
 14 L X 12.5 H X 5 deep. 
Nordstrom says the Large (they mention diaper bag!) Is:
 13.3 L X 12. 5 H X 5 deep

So the Large is essentially a little bit taller, a little bit wider and 1/2 inch shallower.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I've been wondering too..MZ website says the Large is:
> 14 L X 12.5 H X 5 deep.
> Nordstrom says the Large (they mention diaper bag!) Is:
> 13.3 L X 12. 5 H X 5 deep
> 
> So the Large is essentially a little bit taller, a little bit wider and 1/2 inch shallower.




I emailed MZ to find out what other colors are coming for the Roxy bags. If classic black with gold hw and red lining is coming, I will wait for that. If not, I will try large Roxy in Pacific since I know I like the color and it works for my wardrobe.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone purchased a large Roxy? Can you provide a size comparison to other larger MZ bags? Is it comparable to Belle?



I bought one when I bought the jade regular Roxy. I haven't used it a ton, but I use it in place of Kate.  I can try and get some pics today to compare it with Belle and Kate. Of the reg. and large I prefer the regular and I prefer Kate over the large Roxy which is why I haven't pulled it out much. 

I'm 5'2"

Large






Regular


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I bought one when I bought the jade regular Roxy. I haven't used it a ton, but I use it in place of Kate.  I can try and get some pics today to compare it with Belle and Kate. Of the reg. and large I prefer the regular and I prefer Kate over the large Roxy which is why I haven't pulled it out much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2"
> 
> 
> 
> Large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular




Thank you so much!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

More Pacific pics. Not sure this helps much! The camera picks up more green than you see IRL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's what Roxy is holding today - work computer (which is a large, thicker tablet with detachable keyboard), large notebook with MZ leather cover, Moleskine dayplanner, ipad air, wallet, keys, snacks, file folder packed full. Sunglasses in slip pocket inside. Odds and ends in inner zip pocket including feminine products and earbuds. Two phones in one outer zip front pocket. Advil, lotion, gum, lip balm and hand sanitizer in the other, pouch with little necessities in outer back zip pocket, work badge in one of the outer slip pockets. Nothing (yet) in other outer slip pocket.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Marlena is terrific. What color did you get?



the Black Bedford with the gold hardware and red interior.  Matches my Roxy Overnight!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> the Black Bedford with the gold hardware and red interior.  Matches my Roxy Overnight!




Beautiful! I love the classic black with red interior!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! I love the classic black with red interior!



Same here, so classic.  However I am really liking your Pacific Roxy


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Same here, so classic.  However I am really liking your Pacific Roxy




Thanks! I like it too and I am generally not a huge blue lover outside of navy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MZ said we can expect Roxy in Poppy, which must be the red swatch we saw, and then in other colors later in the year. Black Moto is also coming, which is different from the Black Mineral. No classic black. Excited for Poppy! 

I'm going to get Large Roxy in Pacific since it's not coming in classic black. I'm not into Black Moto. Would rather have the blue.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thanks LuvAllBags for all that great info. I think I might be tempted by Black moto Roxy. I love SWH. are the 2 bottom front pockets on regular Roxy same size  as Jane's? I can tell it has less pleats from online pics which means might not fit as much but Im wondering about the height.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> thanks LuvAllBags for all that great info. I think I might be tempted by Black moto Roxy. I love SWH. are the 2 bottom front pockets on regular Roxy same size  as Jane's? I can tell it has less pleats from online pics which means might not fit as much but Im wondering about the height.




Good question. I think they are close but slightly smaller overall, including height. Height is pretty close to Jane. I have been carrying Roxy for about 4 days and am liking it so far. The flat straps are terrific.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I love those flat straps too and I also love the front long zipper pocket but Im just not as attracted to Roxy bag. I find Jane to be so much prettier


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I love those flat straps too and I also love the front long zipper pocket but Im just not as attracted to Roxy bag. I find Jane to be so much prettier




I agree. Jane is so much prettier, but I am finding Roxy to be practical. Luckily I don't have a Jane in any color like this Pacific blue, so I can make room for both in the collection.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> MZ said we can expect Roxy in Poppy, which must be the red swatch we saw, and then in other colors later in the year. Black Moto is also coming, which is different from the Black Mineral. No classic black. Excited for Poppy!
> 
> I'm going to get Large Roxy in Pacific since it's not coming in classic black. I'm not into Black Moto. Would rather have the blue.




Luv, Saw this pic while surfing around...must be the Poppy you were speaking of...


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> Luv, Saw this pic while surfing around...must be the Poppy you were speaking of...
> 
> View attachment 3276256


I like this color in the Sutton


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, Saw this pic while surfing around...must be the Poppy you were speaking of...
> 
> View attachment 3276256




This must be it! I have always wanted a red Jane but they've not had one. I think they may have released Jane in Persimmon way back, but I've never seen one in resale, and I may even be remembering incorrectly. I will be all over Poppy Roxy. That will have to do.


----------



## Beth24

I got the medium Sutton in Pacific with my reward points and a gift card. I love it. The color is gorgeous and season less. And the size is perfect for me. Not too big to use as a purse like my medium metro.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Beth24 said:


> I got the medium Sutton in Pacific with my reward points and a gift card. I love it. The color is gorgeous and season less. And the size is perfect for me. Not too big to use as a purse like my medium metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276464


its very pretty Beth24 and love that color too


----------



## renza

Beth24 said:


> I got the medium Sutton in Pacific with my reward points and a gift card. I love it. The color is gorgeous and season less. And the size is perfect for me. Not too big to use as a purse like my medium metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276464


Wow, that is pretty! Is it that bright in real life?


----------



## Beth24

renza said:


> Wow, that is pretty! Is it that bright in real life?




Not quite. Here's another pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. No flash. And the second is with flash. First shot was in my car in sunlight.


----------



## renza

Beth24 said:


> Not quite. Here's another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No flash. And the second is with flash. First shot was in my car in sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276649


Thanks, this is very helpful!


----------



## justwatchin

Beth24 said:


> I got the medium Sutton in Pacific with my reward points and a gift card. I love it. The color is gorgeous and season less. And the size is perfect for me. Not too big to use as a purse like my medium metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276464


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Beth24 said:


> I got the medium Sutton in Pacific with my reward points and a gift card. I love it. The color is gorgeous and season less. And the size is perfect for me. Not too big to use as a purse like my medium metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276464



Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I got the medium Sutton in Pacific with my reward points and a gift card. I love it. The color is gorgeous and season less. And the size is perfect for me. Not too big to use as a purse like my medium metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276464




I love it! Congrats! Medium Sutton is a perfect size, IMO.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it! Congrats! Medium Sutton is a perfect size, IMO.




Yes I agree. I felt like Smutton was too small for me!  Here is another photo of me wearing it with a royal blue sweater so you can see the difference.


----------



## Beth24

justwatchin said:


> So pretty!







dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Yes I agree. I felt like Smutton was too small for me!  Here is another photo of me wearing it with a royal blue sweater so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 3277149




Very pretty!


----------



## dmc60

Beth24 said:


> Yes I agree. I felt like Smutton was too small for me!  Here is another photo of me wearing it with a royal blue sweater so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 3277149




You're killing me.  Here I was al set to get a Roxy with my rewards....just waffling over the size, when BAM, you throw the smutton at me.
You look great in ALL the mirrors!


----------



## knerpis

Hey everyone! My graphite luster Bailey was delivered today and it's gorgeous.  Question for you all... does the coated fabric soften at all with wear?  My other MZ Wallace bag is the camo Lizzy from last year, with the jacquard fabric.  

Comparing the two, the Lizzy is much softer, while the Bailey is kind of stiff.  Being that it's a small bag, the stiff-ness makes it hard to fit everything that I put in the Lizzy.


----------



## MNBags

knerpis said:


> Hey everyone! My graphite luster Bailey was delivered today and it's gorgeous.  Question for you all... does the coated fabric soften at all with wear?  My other MZ Wallace bag is the camo Lizzy from last year, with the jacquard fabric.
> 
> Comparing the two, the Lizzy is much softer, while the Bailey is kind of stiff.  Being that it's a small bag, the stiff-ness makes it hard to fit everything that I put in the Lizzy.


Congratulations!  I don't have a coated fabric bag, but I have asked about upcoming colors for Bailey.  If it works for you and you're looking for another color, it will be released in 3 "great neutrals" this spring - River, Thunder, and Flax.  Of course, I don't have a swatch of any of those colors, so who knows?


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it! Congrats! Medium Sutton is a perfect size, IMO.


Yes, I too think the medium Sutton is a great size.  Customer service says it will be coming in Cloud Poppy, Pine, and a Leaf print for the Spring and Summer seasons.


----------



## dcooney4

dmc60 said:


> You're killing me.  Here I was al set to get a Roxy with my rewards....just waffling over the size, when BAM, you throw the smutton at me.
> You look great in ALL the mirrors!



Omg your dogs face is so adorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

knerpis said:


> Hey everyone! My graphite luster Bailey was delivered today and it's gorgeous.  Question for you all... does the coated fabric soften at all with wear?  My other MZ Wallace bag is the camo Lizzy from last year, with the jacquard fabric.
> 
> Comparing the two, the Lizzy is much softer, while the Bailey is kind of stiff.  Being that it's a small bag, the stiff-ness makes it hard to fit everything that I put in the Lizzy.




I gave my niece a coated twill Ava tote, and it softened up a lot with use.


----------



## dmc60

dcooney4 said:


> Omg your dogs face is so adorable.


Thank you.  I was just admiring your cat last night!


----------



## Reba

knerpis said:


> Hey everyone! My graphite luster Bailey was delivered today and it's gorgeous.  Question for you all... does the coated fabric soften at all with wear?  My other MZ Wallace bag is the camo Lizzy from last year, with the jacquard fabric.
> 
> Comparing the two, the Lizzy is much softer, while the Bailey is kind of stiff.  Being that it's a small bag, the stiff-ness makes it hard to fit everything that I put in the Lizzy.




I have a coated twill Lizzy.,,same as luster?, not sure. Have used that bag a lot. I guess if I could go back in time, I might see a difference...but, I would say in this fabric not a whole lot..which I think is a plus...I kind of like the added structure.


----------



## psucutie

Beth24 said:


> Yes I agree. I felt like Smutton was too small for me!  Here is another photo of me wearing it with a royal blue sweater so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 3277149



Looks great!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## dcooney4

dmc60 said:


> Thank you.  I was just admiring your cat last night!



Thanks it is a portrait of my cat that I painted.


----------



## ame

I love the Pacific, I wish they'd put it out in more bags and accessories. They did the same with Blackberry. It's disappointing how limited they make these things.


----------



## Beth24

ame said:


> I love the Pacific, I wish they'd put it out in more bags and accessories. They did the same with Blackberry. It's disappointing how limited they make these things.




Pacific accessories would be amazing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I have been carrying Pacific Roxy all week. I continue to like many things about it: the flat straps stay put, which is so awesome. I love the organization. It has the right number of pockets for me. The size is generally good for me but on days when I carry extra things, like my computer and a pair of shoes, it is a very tight squeeze. These things fit well in Jane, so there's a slight size variance there...definitely in depth and height. I continue to not like the floppiness of the Roxy line compared to the classics. The classics have the medium structure I love. It is also just not as pretty as the classics - so much more basic looking. It's not a Jane or Frankie replacement but a good addition to my collection in colors that are additive to my Collection. I really love Pacific and highly recommend it, and I'll be all over Poppy when it comes out. I have wanted a red MZ forever.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been carrying Pacific Roxy all week. I continue to like many things about it: the flat straps stay put, which is so awesome. I love the organization. It has the right number of pockets for me. The size is generally good for me but on days when I carry extra things, like my computer and a pair of shoes, it is a very tight squeeze. These things fit well in Jane, so there's a slight size variance there...definitely in depth and height. I continue to not like the floppiness of the Roxy line compared to the classics. The classics have the medium structure I love. It is also just not as pretty as the classics - so much more basic looking. It's not a Jane or Frankie replacement but a good addition to my collection in colors that are additive to my Collection. I really love Pacific and highly recommend it, and I'll be all over Poppy when it comes out. I have wanted a red MZ forever.




Glad you are liking well enough..., I just wish they would do the classic Jane for you in these colors. Or, dare we really dream., classic Jane in Poppy with flat handles., LuvsAll would die...


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been carrying Pacific Roxy all week. I continue to like many things about it: the flat straps stay put, which is so awesome. I love the organization. It has the right number of pockets for me. The size is generally good for me but on days when I carry extra things, like my computer and a pair of shoes, it is a very tight squeeze. These things fit well in Jane, so there's a slight size variance there...definitely in depth and height. I continue to not like the floppiness of the Roxy line compared to the classics. The classics have the medium structure I love. It is also just not as pretty as the classics - so much more basic looking. It's not a Jane or Frankie replacement but a good addition to my collection in colors that are additive to my Collection. I really love Pacific and highly recommend it, and I'll be all over Poppy when it comes out. I have wanted a red MZ forever.



I agree with you.  Lots of potential, but the floppy top makes it so much less appealing visually.  Great functional bag, but just not as nice looking.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Glad you are liking well enough..., I just wish they would do the classic Jane for you in these colors. Or, dare we really dream., classic Jane in Poppy with flat handles., LuvsAll would die...




Agree. Sadly I think that ship has sailed...we get one Jane a season now and it's usually a terrible color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I agree with you.  Lots of potential, but the floppy top makes it so much less appealing visually.  Great functional bag, but just not as nice looking.




Yep - just not as visually interesting.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been carrying Pacific Roxy all week. I continue to like many things about it: the flat straps stay put, which is so awesome. I love the organization. It has the right number of pockets for me. The size is generally good for me but on days when I carry extra things, like my computer and a pair of shoes, it is a very tight squeeze. These things fit well in Jane, so there's a slight size variance there...definitely in depth and height. I continue to not like the floppiness of the Roxy line compared to the classics. The classics have the medium structure I love. It is also just not as pretty as the classics - so much more basic looking. It's not a Jane or Frankie replacement but a good addition to my collection in colors that are additive to my Collection. I really love Pacific and highly recommend it, and I'll be all over Poppy when it comes out. I have wanted a red MZ forever.



Luv, thank you for the thoughtful review. I wondered how floppy Roxy would be, with the leather-less zip closure and minimal pleating. The straps are so ideal though, flat like poor forgotten Alice's.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, thank you for the thoughtful review. I wondered how floppy Roxy would be, with the leather-less zip closure and minimal pleating. The straps are so ideal though, flat like poor forgotten Alice's.




Yes it's really floppy. But the straps are indeed terrific!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Large Roxy arrived. Pics tomorrow. I like it because Kate and Belle never worked for me - too heavy. This seems to be much lighter weight and will do the trick when I need more space than Jane or Roxy offer. Will also make a great travel size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Eaton Trading Co is having a one day 40% off sale today. They have some classic black MZs. Note - they do not allow returns on sale code items. 40% off a classic black MZ is about as good as it gets!


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's a Hunter Paige on the bay for a pretty good price. Not my auction. I love mine and get a ton of compliments on the color.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Eaton Trading Co is having a one day 40% off sale today. They have some classic black MZs. Note - they do not allow returns on sale code items. 40% off a classic black MZ is about as good as it gets!



It is good I did not see this yesterday. I am trying to be good for a bit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What kind of wallets does everyone carry? I love my Kate Spade Lacey zip around wallet but I tend to load it up and then it's like a brick in my purse, adding a lot to my bag's weight. I'm looking to force myself to lighten my load and am curious what everyone here uses.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> What kind of wallets does everyone carry? I love my Kate Spade Lacey zip around wallet but I tend to load it up and then it's like a brick in my purse, adding a lot to my bag's weight. I'm looking to force myself to lighten my load and am curious what everyone here uses.



I used to use an lv long zippy but it got so heavy and bulky. I'm in 2 wallets now - cards in holo Greta and cash in the mzw key pouch. I rarely use cash so I'm often only carrying Greta and she works really well for me. My shopper cards and gcs are in a separate pouch keeping Greta flat.


----------



## dcooney4

Small tumi zip wallet or my Lv zippy coin purse.


----------



## Reba

Hate heavy bulky wallets.  Sold all of mine. Now use MZW Greta, has four credit slots large space for bills/receipts and back coin zip. Compact and light. If I need to take a variety of cards, I grab them all stored in my Lodis Audrey card holder..., which is slim and an easy add.

Really want to go light..grab debit card, Amex, and ID throw into a tiny credit card case..the most freeing...[emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> What kind of wallets does everyone carry? I love my Kate Spade Lacey zip around wallet but I tend to load it up and then it's like a brick in my purse, adding a lot to my bag's weight. I'm looking to force myself to lighten my load and am curious what everyone here uses.



mzw leather Ingrid.  I LOVE it.  It's small enough that it fits inside the zip pocket on the inside of all my mzw bags, but holds a ton as well.  I have a bedford Ingrid too and it's pretty great too-- gets a little bulky because they added some extra stuff to it, but it's still small enough to fit in the inside zip pocket.


----------



## dmc60

dcooney4 said:


> Small tumi zip wallet or my Lv zippy coin purse.


I still like my Spade Lacey - it matches my phone.  I've tried to use smaller things, or multiple smalls - and I get terribly confused and can't remember which is what.


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> What kind of wallets does everyone carry? I love my Kate Spade Lacey zip around wallet but I tend to load it up and then it's like a brick in my purse, adding a lot to my bag's weight. I'm looking to force myself to lighten my load and am curious what everyone here uses.



That is my wallet, and I love it too!  I cannot cut down on what I carry.  When I try, the card or coupon I need isn't with me.  That and the giant glasses cases are why I gave up on small purses.


----------



## Lanine

Finally got my Pacific Roxy today! Super comfortable to carry. Color in the shade looks like a true navy but in natural light looks much lighter. I have never owned a blue bag before but this color is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## Daquiri

Lanine said:


> Finally got my Pacific Roxy today! Super comfortable to carry. Color in the shade looks like a true navy but in natural light looks much lighter. I have never owned a blue bag before but this color is really starting to grow on me.


Boy is that pretty, especially with the tassel!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I used to use an lv long zippy but it got so heavy and bulky. I'm in 2 wallets now - cards in holo Greta and cash in the mzw key pouch. I rarely use cash so I'm often only carrying Greta and she works really well for me. My shopper cards and gcs are in a separate pouch keeping Greta flat.







dcooney4 said:


> Small tumi zip wallet or my Lv zippy coin purse.







Reba said:


> Hate heavy bulky wallets.  Sold all of mine. Now use MZW Greta, has four credit slots large space for bills/receipts and back coin zip. Compact and light. If I need to take a variety of cards, I grab them all stored in my Lodis Audrey card holder..., which is slim and an easy add.
> 
> Really want to go light..grab debit card, Amex, and ID throw into a tiny credit card case..the most freeing...[emoji4]







mariposa08 said:


> mzw leather Ingrid.  I LOVE it.  It's small enough that it fits inside the zip pocket on the inside of all my mzw bags, but holds a ton as well.  I have a bedford Ingrid too and it's pretty great too-- gets a little bulky because they added some extra stuff to it, but it's still small enough to fit in the inside zip pocket.




Thanks for sharing! This gives me lots to consider. Unlike bags, I am a one wallet girl. Have had my KS leopard print Lacey for years and it still looks new. My shoulder is getting tired though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I still like my Spade Lacey - it matches my phone.  I've tried to use smaller things, or multiple smalls - and I get terribly confused and can't remember which is what.







mbmb said:


> That is my wallet, and I love it too!  I cannot cut down on what I carry.  When I try, the card or coupon I need isn't with me.  That and the giant glasses cases are why I gave up on small purses.




Isn't Lacey. Great wallet? I love zip arounds. Mine is the leopard print they did a few years ago...it still looks brand new. It has been amazing. I need to stop stuffing it so full. I am always afraid not to have some rewards card I might need...crazy, I know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lanine said:


> Finally got my Pacific Roxy today! Super comfortable to carry. Color in the shade looks like a true navy but in natural light looks much lighter. I have never owned a blue bag before but this color is really starting to grow on me.




Isn't it a great color? Congrats - love it with the tassel.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> Finally got my Pacific Roxy today! Super comfortable to carry. Color in the shade looks like a true navy but in natural light looks much lighter. I have never owned a blue bag before but this color is really starting to grow on me.


it looks gorgeous love the tassel


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for sharing! This gives me lots to consider. Unlike bags, I am a one wallet girl. Have had my KS leopard print Lacey for years and it still looks new. My shoulder is getting tired though.



Luv, I totally get it. My lv is more than 15 years old...quite the testament to how well their products hold up! It was a tough transition for me but my poor aching shoulders begged for merxy . I have to say, downsizing everything was the right thing for me and my shoulders/neck!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> What kind of wallets does everyone carry? I love my Kate Spade Lacey zip around wallet but I tend to load it up and then it's like a brick in my purse, adding a lot to my bag's weight. I'm looking to force myself to lighten my load and am curious what everyone here uses.




I've had lots of wallets but my Lava Ingrid is my absolute favorite!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Isn't Lacey. Great wallet? I love zip arounds. Mine is the leopard print they did a few years ago...it still looks brand new. It has been amazing. I need to stop stuffing it so full. I am always afraid not to have some rewards card I might need...crazy, I know.



Most of those reward cards you can just give them your phone number and they can pull your rewards number up with that. I don't carry my rewards cards anymore.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, I totally get it. My lv is more than 15 years old...quite the testament to how well their products hold up! It was a tough transition for me but my poor aching shoulders begged for merxy . I have to say, downsizing everything was the right thing for me and my shoulders/neck!




Thank you for the validation! I have to stop carrying around my ipad and lighten the wallet. Between those two, it will help a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Most of those reward cards you can just give them your phone number and they can pull your rewards number up with that. I don't carry my rewards cards anymore.




Good point. Many of them also have keychain versions too, I think.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> What kind of wallets does everyone carry? I love my Kate Spade Lacey zip around wallet but I tend to load it up and then it's like a brick in my purse, adding a lot to my bag's weight. I'm looking to force myself to lighten my load and am curious what everyone here uses.



I also use the Greta most of the time. It's Prussian Blue with Fuchsia lining and I love everytime I open it to see the color combo. I rarely carry cash or loyalty cards but if I happen to have the odd $20 bill, I tuck it into the zipper area. I carry credit cards in the 4 card slots, and various other cards like insurance, license and Costco in the inside flap area. It is lightweight and functional for my needs and fits perfectly into my Pippa.


----------



## georgianne

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for sharing! This gives me lots to consider. Unlike bags, I am a one wallet girl. Have had my KS leopard print Lacey for years and it still looks new. My shoulder is getting tired though.


I love the Bobbi wallet!  It organizes everything for me and is not too bulky.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I also use the Greta most of the time. It's Prussian Blue with Fuchsia lining and I love everytime I open it to see the color combo. I rarely carry cash or loyalty cards but if I happen to have the odd $20 bill, I tuck it into the zipper area. I carry credit cards in the 4 card slots, and various other cards like insurance, license and Costco in the inside flap area. It is lightweight and functional for my needs and fits perfectly into my Pippa.







georgianne said:


> I love the Bobbi wallet!  It organizes everything for me and is not too bulky.




Thanks to you both for the insight!


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Isn't Lacey. Great wallet? I love zip arounds. Mine is the leopard print they did a few years ago...it still looks brand new. It has been amazing. I need to stop stuffing it so full. I am always afraid not to have some rewards card I might need...crazy, I know.






	

		
			
		

		
	
.  My bag got a lot lighter when I switched to an IPad Mini4.  But I still like everything in one place.  As the tidying up author says, "If it gives you joy....keep it!"


----------



## dmc60

Lanine said:


> Finally got my Pacific Roxy today! Super comfortable to carry. Color in the shade looks like a true navy but in natural light looks much lighter. I have never owned a blue bag before but this color is really starting to grow on me.




Beautiful Bag - especially love the tassel


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3283961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My bag got a lot lighter when I switched to an IPad Mini4.  But I still like everything in one place.  As the tidying up author says, "If it gives you joy....keep it!"




That's a great point - I have a full size iPad air and though it's not super heavy, a mini is much lighter. My hubby has a mini he never uses. Maybe I'll start putting that one in the purse. Love your sparkly wallet and phone!


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> That's a great point - I have a full size iPad air and though it's not super heavy, a mini is much lighter. My hubby has a mini he never uses. Maybe I'll start putting that one in the purse. Love your sparkly wallet and phone!


Thanks!  Both a gift from my kids - one of whom is an 8th grader.  Kind of explains the sparkles, but I get tons of compliments on them.


----------



## lms910

I have been on the hunt for a nylon work tote for my computer, portfolio, etc and picked up this at Nordstrom Rack for $99!


----------



## dmc60

Wow!  Great bag at a fantastic price!


----------



## bensmom243

dcooney4 said:


> Most of those reward cards you can just give them your phone number and they can pull your rewards number up with that. I don't carry my rewards cards anymore.




Another great way to keep all of the loyalty cards is an app for your phone.  I use CardStar but there are several to choose from .  Just scan the card with your phone if it is a major retailer or you can add your own code (like for our local library).  I then keep all of my cards in a small id case at home.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lms910 said:


> I have been on the hunt for a nylon work tote for my computer, portfolio, etc and picked up this at Nordstrom Rack for $99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283990




Great deal! Congrats!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

lms910 said:


> I have been on the hunt for a nylon work tote for my computer, portfolio, etc and picked up this at Nordstrom Rack for $99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283990


oh wow is that the Belle thats a great deal you got on the bag. Huge Congrats


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bensmom243 said:


> Another great way to keep all of the loyalty cards is an app for your phone.  I use CardStar but there are several to choose from .  Just scan the card with your phone if it is a major retailer or you can add your own code (like for our local library).  I then keep all of my cards in a small id case at home.


thats pretty cool but Im one of the odd ppl that dont use the technology of my fone much. I only do basic calling/texting, Youtube and PurseForum and thats it. oh and I use the GPS feature too but thats it.


----------



## psucutie

lms910 said:


> I have been on the hunt for a nylon work tote for my computer, portfolio, etc and picked up this at Nordstrom Rack for $99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283990



That's a steal!  Congrats


----------



## lms910

Im not familiar with the MZ Wallace styles so thanks all for the response! I thought it was a diaper bag LOL so glad to see the "Belle" is a work to gym bag which is exactly what I need! Cant be putting heavy laptops in Chanel or Celine!


----------



## swee7bebe

I just got a Kate in vermillion from eBay for $175. I LOVE it. Just had my second baby last week and this bag will be great for carrying stuff for my 2 year old and the baby [emoji4] wish I had discovered this when my older son was little.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a Kate in vermillion from eBay for $175. I LOVE it. Just had my second baby last week and this bag will be great for carrying stuff for my 2 year old and the baby [emoji4] wish I had discovered this when my older son was little.


congrats on ur gorgeous bag and baby Vermillion is a beautiful color


----------



## Reba

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a Kate in vermillion from eBay for $175. I LOVE it. Just had my second baby last week and this bag will be great for carrying stuff for my 2 year old and the baby [emoji4] wish I had discovered this when my older son was little.




Congrats!!  Babies and handbags...life doesn't get any better...[emoji177]


----------



## Reba

The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]



You are so bad. Lol &#128121;&#128514;


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]


Yep, my thoughts exactly!  It's a pretty fabric but definitely not a bestseller.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]




Bahahahaha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a Kate in vermillion from eBay for $175. I LOVE it. Just had my second baby last week and this bag will be great for carrying stuff for my 2 year old and the baby [emoji4] wish I had discovered this when my older son was little.




Congratulations on your new little one! Vermillion is such a gorgeous color, and Kate is perfect for carrying all those essentials. Great deal too!


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]




Oh my gosh, I had the e act same thought


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]



Oh, I laughed so hard at this!  Thank you, Reba for that much needed dose of No BS humor! 

I could go for some small accessories in glazed linen, but a whole bag? I'd need a totally different wardrobe to go with it.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> The email ad made me laugh...Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because you love it...   ?    or    Glazed Linen; we keep bringing it back because we got a great deal on this fabric 2 years ago and need to use it up at the factory.., [emoji6]



YES!


----------



## Reba

You guys...., they may think we are fools..., we know [emoji6]...haha


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You guys...., they may think we are fools..., we know [emoji6]...haha



I was told tiger eye is coming back too........ guessing same thing with the fabric deal


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I was told tiger eye is coming back too........ guessing same thing with the fabric deal




Really? Odd.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did everyone see the NWT Kingsport Hayley on the bay? Not my auction...now that's an oldie and goodie!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I was told tiger eye is coming back too........ guessing same thing with the fabric deal




What is going on?  All joking aside..., it really saddens me. I really miss getting excited to see what's coming next from them. Now, I almost dread; because, I feel oh no [emoji85] do I dare look?  Like a mom scared to see her kid's latest report card. Wanting great results, just not sure what the knucklehead did...


----------



## Daquiri

dmc60 said:


> Oh my gosh, I had the e act same thought



Agreed.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> What is going on?  All joking aside..., it really saddens me. I really miss getting excited to see what's coming next from them. Now, I almost dread; because, I feel oh no [emoji85] do I dare look?  Like a mom scared to see her kid's latest report card. Wanting great results, just not sure what the knucklehead did...



It's the worst timing too because I have rewards money to use and there isn't much I even like on their site right now.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It's the worst timing too because I have rewards money to use and there isn't much I even like on their site right now.




I think it is cost cutting. They had such beautiful bags with such beautiful details. The contrast edging, pretty linings, classic pleating. Must just be too expensive to produce. Their new styles, for the most part, just fall a little flat. And now this cooky repeat of fabrics during Seasons they don't belong in...  Makes you wonder.


----------



## phillj12

lms910 said:


> I have been on the hunt for a nylon work tote for my computer, portfolio, etc and picked up this at Nordstrom Rack for $99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283990




Wow!!! That's an amazing deal!!! Love that bag!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anybody have the Bailey? How small is it? is it very tiny? not sure y but I've been looking at this bag lately on their website and it looks so cute


----------



## Beth24

tua said:


> Does anybody have the Bailey? How small is it? is it very tiny? not sure y but I've been looking at this bag lately on their website and it looks so cute




I have it. I really like it. Fits the basics--phone, sunglasses,  reading glasses, Ingrid wallet, lip gloss. etc. Smaller than Paige and Lizzy for sure. I don't find it tiny at all.


----------



## MNBags

mariposa08 said:


> I was told tiger eye is coming back too........ guessing same thing with the fabric deal


I may be a lone wolf - but I love(d) Tiger Eye!  I was disappointed they did so few styles in it last year.  It's a great neutral that isn't too light and holds up well in daily use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think it is cost cutting. They had such beautiful bags with such beautiful details. The contrast edging, pretty linings, classic pleating. Must just be too expensive to produce. Their new styles, for the most part, just fall a little flat. And now this cooky repeat of fabrics during Seasons they don't belong in...  Makes you wonder.




That's what I think too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> It's the worst timing too because I have rewards money to use and there isn't much I even like on their site right now.




Yep - me too. I ended up using my rewards on my Pacific bags because even though the styles are kind of boring they are functional and I love the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I may be a lone wolf - but I love(d) Tiger Eye!  I was disappointed they did so few styles in it last year.  It's a great neutral that isn't too light and holds up well in daily use.




Good to know! I liked the color a lot, just not the styles. Hope they bring it back in some different styles.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Beth24 said:


> I have it. I really like it. Fits the basics--phone, sunglasses,  reading glasses, Ingrid wallet, lip gloss. etc. Smaller than Paige and Lizzy for sure. I don't find it tiny at all.


thank you for ur reply. do you think a standard size pack of tissues fit on one the two front pockets? I want to be able to fit pack of tissues, lip balm and mirror on one of the 2 front pockets but not sure if all that will fit there


----------



## Beth24

tua said:


> thank you for ur reply. do you think a standard size pack of tissues fit on one the two front pockets? I want to be able to fit pack of tissues, lip balm and mirror on one of the 2 front pockets but not sure if all that will fit there




I will check when I get home. Should I pack mine up and show you a pic?


----------



## soylentred

I've been using the Redwood Nikki for the past couple of weeks as my work tote, and am totally a convert. At first I thought it was too wide and wouldn't hold my Macbook very well, but turns out it's perfect. The wideness actually works out; nothing is stacked on top of each other, so I don't have to dig for things, and can keep my lunch container flat. When it's not as full, it drapes nicely, and it's very light. Seems much lighter than Mayfair, which is nice looking but doesn't work for me.

Now I want it in a spring/summer color, just not that glazed linen. Such a strange pick for spring, and way too shiny.


----------



## bagsncakes

Beth24 said:


> I will check when I get home. Should I pack mine up and show you a pic?




Picture are always welcome [emoji5]&#65039; I would like to compare the size to my janie. I think they are about the same size except the front long picket that the Bailey has and janie doesn't, plus janie has two top handles vs the Bailey with one shoulder strap.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Beth24 said:


> I will check when I get home. Should I pack mine up and show you a pic?


thank you and a pic would be very helpful but not necessary. just want to know how big the 2 front pockets are thanks in advance


----------



## LuvAllBags

soylentred said:


> I've been using the Redwood Nikki for the past couple of weeks as my work tote, and am totally a convert. At first I thought it was too wide and wouldn't hold my Macbook very well, but turns out it's perfect. The wideness actually works out; nothing is stacked on top of each other, so I don't have to dig for things, and can keep my lunch container flat. When it's not as full, it drapes nicely, and it's very light. Seems much lighter than Mayfair, which is nice looking but doesn't work for me.
> 
> Now I want it in a spring/summer color, just not that glazed linen. Such a strange pick for spring, and way too shiny.




That's great! So glad to see a great review for Nikki! I also love the lightness of MZ bags...one of their strongest selling points in my opinion.


----------



## Beth24

tua said:


> thank you and a pic would be very helpful but not necessary. just want to know how big the 2 front pockets are thanks in advance







Kleenex just fits. Zips close too although I had to put my finger on the Kleenex package to make sure it didn't get stuck in the zipper. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lmk if you want any other shots.


----------



## Beth24

bagsncakes said:


> Picture are always welcome [emoji5]&#65039; I would like to compare the size to my janie. I think they are about the same size except the front long picket that the Bailey has and janie doesn't, plus janie has two top handles vs the Bailey with one shoulder strap.




I don't have a Janie but lmk if you want me to test if anything fits.


----------



## bagsncakes

Beth24 said:


> I don't have a Janie but lmk if you want me to test if anything fits.




No, I meant how much can u fit in it, I'll show you what fits in my janie and you can tell if all that could fit in the Bailey too? I can fit all these things plus a bit more in my janie


----------



## Mims1

bagsncakes said:


> No, I meant how much can u fit in it, I'll show you what fits in my janie and you can tell if all that could fit in the Bailey too? I can fit all these things plus a bit more in my janie
> 
> View attachment 3286118



I love how you carry a small bottle of hot sauce!!


----------



## bagsncakes

Mims1 said:


> I love how you carry a small bottle of hot sauce!!




Haha, I love love love hot food. Both the bottles are hot sauces, a mini Tabasco, and Marie sharp's fiery hot sauce. And I also carry mini sachets of hot sauce, which I haven't pictures, I have some inside my mini wallet! So I case I swap my bag and run out of the door in a hurry and forget my hot sauce, I'll have some in the wallet.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> That's what I think too.


I would have been willing to pay a little more for those features that you name 
that made the bags pop and distinguished them from all the others.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I would have been willing to pay a little more for those features that you name
> that made the bags pop and distinguished them from all the others.




Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Beth24 said:


> View attachment 3286085
> 
> 
> Kleenex just fits. Zips close too although I had to put my finger on the Kleenex package to make sure it didn't get stuck in the zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286088
> 
> 
> Lmk if you want any other shots.


Thank you Beth24 that's very nice of you I think I want Bailey even more now knowing that I can fit tissues in the front pockets that was kind of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Beth24

tua said:


> Thank you Beth24 that's very nice of you I think I want Bailey even more now knowing that I can fit tissues in the front pockets that was kind of a deal breaker for me.




I really like mine. No regrets!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Beth24 said:


> I really like mine. No regrets!


I think I would like it too and it looks like a smaller version of Paige which I love. I also love that the straps are removable bc I want to place my own leather one


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Thank you Beth24 that's very nice of you I think I want Bailey even more now knowing that I can fit tissues in the front pockets that was kind of a deal breaker for me.




You sound just like me - carrying tissues wherever you go! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I would have been willing to pay a little more for those features that you name
> that made the bags pop and distinguished them from all the others.




Me too but only to a point. Sales aside, their prices are near the max I'm willing to pay for nylon.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> You sound just like me - carrying tissues wherever you go! [emoji4]


Yes and I hate it I have really bad allergies:cry:


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Me too but only to a point. Sales aside, their prices are near the max I'm willing to pay for nylon.



Me too. Any higher I'll get Prada or the likes


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Me too but only to a point. Sales aside, their prices are near the max I'm willing to pay for nylon.



I agree.  I think their prices are pretty high already and I think the new stuff is way overpriced for what it is.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Me too. Any higher I'll get Prada or the likes




Exactly.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I agree.  I think their prices are pretty high already and I think the new stuff is way overpriced for what it is.




Yes..new stuff is over-priced for what it is.., but, if, they could spiff up with contrast linings and great color combos, great edging, then.., it wouldn't be over-priced.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yes..new stuff is over-priced for what it is.., but, if, they could spiff up with contrast linings and great color combos, great edging, then.., it wouldn't be over-priced.



I don't think they will ever go back to what they did before.  It must be too expensive to have all those gorgeous details.


----------



## makn808

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think they will ever go back to what they did before.  It must be too expensive to have all those gorgeous details.



Sadly, I agree. I love the femininity of the pleated pockets. And their nylon really does wear well. For me Prada nylon doesn't release stains like oil and scmootz as well as mzw... And for more utilitarian looks I buy felisi. Guess we will all be stalking the bay for resells of our fave classics!


----------



## missemily

Anyone have a regular sized Roxy and a Chelsea to compare size wise? I feel like the measurements on the MZ website never jibe with real life... Would like to see how the two compare


----------



## Hirisa

I'm standing on the precipice of buying either the camo smutton or the camo metro backpack. I adore them both, but can only justify spending the cash on one right now. I'm leaning toward the smutton, simply because it is SO cute. The metro is too, but its lack of a sternum strap bugs me just a little, as I've gotten really accustomed to that feature on my very practical student backpack. So it seems that I might be leaning toward a smutton- my very first!

Wise ladies of TPF, I trust all of you so much on all matters MZW- would anyone like to share their smutton stories? Could it fit a Vitamin Water, pencil case, knit hat, iphone, and one or two composition books? If so, does it look like a lumpy mess when full? How do you all use your smuttons? Get any compliments on them? I'd love to hear all of the details! 

EDIT: I've searched using the term "smutton" and have deduced that it seems to be a well-loved style (and I can totally see why ) but I'd still love some more input about your experiences- carrying capacity, styling, etc!


----------



## makn808

Hirisa said:


> I'm standing on the precipice of buying either the camo smutton or the camo metro backpack. I adore them both, but can only justify spending the cash on one right now. I'm leaning toward the smutton, simply because it is SO cute. The metro is too, but its lack of a sternum strap bugs me just a little, as I've gotten really accustomed to that feature on my very practical student backpack. So it seems that I might be leaning toward a smutton- my very first!
> 
> Wise ladies of TPF, I trust all of you so much on all matters MZW- would anyone like to share their smutton stories? Could it fit a Vitamin Water, pencil case, knit hat, iphone, and one or two composition books? If so, does it look like a lumpy mess when full? How do you all use your smuttons? Get any compliments on them? I'd love to hear all of the details!
> 
> EDIT: I've searched using the term "smutton" and have deduced that it seems to be a well-loved style (and I can totally see why ) but I'd still love some more input about your experiences- carrying capacity, styling, etc!



Smuttons are so adorable. I had a begonia smutton but couldn't make her work. I don't carry enough, so my things would flop around in there and end up in one messy pile. In hindsight, I should've tried using a small purse organizer. I did, however, acquire an amazing camo Josie that is the same size as smutton with more pockets and structure which is why I won't get a camo smutton. My bag fairy godmother is the best ever!

Hirisa, your list of things could easily fit, and maybe the composition books will add just enough structure to keep things in place.


----------



## Hirisa

makn808 said:


> Smuttons are so adorable. I had a begonia smutton but couldn't make her work. I don't carry enough, so my things would flop around in there and end up in one messy pile. In hindsight, I should've tried using a small purse organizer. I did, however, acquire an amazing camo Josie that is the same size as smutton with more pockets and structure which is why I won't get a camo smutton. My bag fairy godmother is the best ever!
> 
> Hirisa, your list of things could easily fit, and maybe the composition books will add just enough structure to keep things in place.



Excellent info and points, makn808, thank you! I'd love to see your camo Josie- that's an underrated style, I think.

Yeah the floppiness was a real drawback for me too with the large Sutton. I had one of those for a bit and it didn't work out. Now, the small metro is a pretty good fit for me, but I think the smutton is even smaller than that, by a hair? That's according to the MZW site though, which has been a bit touch and go with that kind of info, as we well know.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> I'm standing on the precipice of buying either the camo smutton or the camo metro backpack. I adore them both, but can only justify spending the cash on one right now. I'm leaning toward the smutton, simply because it is SO cute. The metro is too, but its lack of a sternum strap bugs me just a little, as I've gotten really accustomed to that feature on my very practical student backpack. So it seems that I might be leaning toward a smutton- my very first!
> 
> Wise ladies of TPF, I trust all of you so much on all matters MZW- would anyone like to share their smutton stories? Could it fit a Vitamin Water, pencil case, knit hat, iphone, and one or two composition books? If so, does it look like a lumpy mess when full? How do you all use your smuttons? Get any compliments on them? I'd love to hear all of the details!
> 
> EDIT: I've searched using the term "smutton" and have deduced that it seems to be a well-loved style (and I can totally see why ) but I'd still love some more input about your experiences- carrying capacity, styling, etc!




I found the Smutton an adorable, lightweight, fun - for me, Summer-time bag. Mine was a Summer color. It does hold a lot.., more than you would think, and I think; especially with the sides unclipped, will handle all you listed including the notebooks. I carried unclipped with the shoulder strap, shoulder carry and clipped by the handles - which is how it looks so darn cute.  Got loads of compliments (mine was Papaya). I used it on and off throughout one season, but did recently sell it. Although I love the cuteness, I did miss the exterior pockets. I thought I would just adjust - but, when the crazy ease of Paige or Lizzy is hanging in the closet and is the same size/purpose for me - I just miss the darn pockets too much. But, if that's not your thing - it's a great bag. Adorable, light, fun..gonna kinda miss it [emoji22]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I found the Smutton an adorable, lightweight, fun - for me, Summer-time bag. Mine was a Summer color. It does hold a lot.., more than you would think, and I think; especially with the sides unclipped, will handle all you listed including the notebooks. I carried unclipped with the shoulder strap, shoulder carry and clipped by the handles - which is how it looks so darn cute.  Got loads of compliments (mine was Papaya). I used it on and off throughout one season, but did recently sell it. Although I love the cuteness, I did miss the exterior pockets. I thought I would just adjust - but, when the crazy ease of Paige or Lizzy is hanging in the closet and is the same size/purpose for me - I just miss the darn pockets too much. But, if that's not your thing - it's a great bag. Adorable, light, fun..gonna kinda miss it [emoji22]



oh man I was starting to consider trying small sutton again because the camo looks so good, but Paige and Lizzy are so light and easy that I think I would be the same and grab them instead.


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> I found the Smutton an adorable, lightweight, fun - for me, Summer-time bag. Mine was a Summer color. It does hold a lot.., more than you would think, and I think; especially with the sides unclipped, will handle all you listed including the notebooks. I carried unclipped with the shoulder strap, shoulder carry and clipped by the handles - which is how it looks so darn cute.  Got loads of compliments (mine was Papaya). I used it on and off throughout one season, but did recently sell it. Although I love the cuteness, I did miss the exterior pockets. I thought I would just adjust - but, when the crazy ease of Paige or Lizzy is hanging in the closet and is the same size/purpose for me - I just miss the darn pockets too much. But, if that's not your thing - it's a great bag. Adorable, light, fun..gonna kinda miss it [emoji22]



Those are great points, Reba, thank you! I have thought about the lack of outer pockets too, and am a little concerned about that. I also wonder if the smutton will be too much like a less structured, less organized small Mia? I've been getting a lot of mileage from my small quilted Mia (Kingsport Grey). 

It's that cute camo print and that squishy chubby shape when the handles are clipped, I'm telling ya. At this point I wonder if I should just get a small metro in that print and be done with it. I don't think you can really have too many small metros!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Those are great points, Reba, thank you! I have thought about the lack of outer pockets too, and am a little concerned about that. I also wonder if the smutton will be too much like a less structured, less organized small Mia? I've been getting a lot of mileage from my small quilted Mia (Kingsport Grey).
> 
> It's that cute camo print and that squishy chubby shape when the handles are clipped, I'm telling ya. At this point I wonder if I should just get a small metro in that print and be done with it. I don't think you can really have too many small metros!




I have a Smutton and several Small Metros. While the Smutton is super cute and holds more than you'd think, I find the Small Metro to be much more functional. I think your notebooks will fit in Smutton unclipped but I'm not sure about how they'll fit when it's clipped. I like my Smutton for weekend stuff...but I have to admit it does lose out to Paige most of the time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I don't think they will ever go back to what they did before.  It must be too expensive to have all those gorgeous details.




I think that's right...


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Anyone have a regular sized Roxy and a Chelsea to compare size wise? I feel like the measurements on the MZ website never jibe with real life... Would like to see how the two compare




I have both. I think in the end they probably hold about the same, just organized differently. Chelsea probably holds a bit more. It is really deep and has more height.


----------



## missemily

LuvAllBags said:


> I have both. I think in the end they probably hold about the same, just organized differently. Chelsea probably holds a bit more. It is really deep and has more height.



Thanks! I have a Chelsea and am wanting a reg sized Roxy so just trying to get an idea size wise  I use my Chelsea almost every day for work but kind of liking the Roxys flat straps


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Those are great points, Reba, thank you! I have thought about the lack of outer pockets too, and am a little concerned about that. I also wonder if the smutton will be too much like a less structured, less organized small Mia? I've been getting a lot of mileage from my small quilted Mia (Kingsport Grey).
> 
> It's that cute camo print and that squishy chubby shape when the handles are clipped, I'm telling ya. At this point I wonder if I should just get a small metro in that print and be done with it. I don't think you can really have too many small metros!




In the end, I think Smutton is a "cute boyfriend"...no depth.    Cute boyfriends have there place tho...[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> In the end, I think Smutton is a "cute boyfriend"...no depth.    Cute boyfriends have there place tho...[emoji6]




I love this! Agree! [emoji12]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this! Agree! [emoji12]




[emoji41]


----------



## LuvAllBags

All this talk (again) about our collective love of the classics inspired me to bring out one of my all-time favorite MZ's for this week: my very first MZ...Navy Jane with gold hardware. Pics tomorrow in the daylight!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> All this talk (again) about our collective love of the classics caused me to bring out one of my all-time favorite MZ's for this week: my very first MZ...Navy Jane with gold hardware. Pics tomorrow in the daylight!




Oh how fun!  Good question for all here...what was your first MZ?  Mine was a beautiful Navy Alice. Wish I still had to take a pic of...shoulder issue made me sell..would put up with lil pain in retrospect.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My first MZ was a black Jane and my stupid sss sold it on ebay bc I had just purchased a Bordeaux Jane but now I'm missing the classic black one. Do you guys think it's crazy to repurchase it? I just don't want to have too many of the same type of bag and I was hoping they would change the straps to more flatter one like the Roxy


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> In the end, I think Smutton is a "cute boyfriend"...no depth.    Cute boyfriends have there place tho...[emoji6]



Bwahahahaha! We'va all had our fair share of said cute boyfriends!


----------



## makn808

tua said:


> My first MZ was a black Jane and my stupid sss sold it on ebay bc I had just purchased a Bordeaux Jane but now I'm missing the classic black one. Do you guys think it's crazy to repurchase it? I just don't want to have too many of the same type of bag and I was hoping they would change the straps to more flatter one like the Roxy



Tua, not crazy at all. Black Jane is a classic. Maybe one day they'll change the straps, but I don't know if I'd bet on that. Besides, two of the same style isn't too much!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> My first MZ was a black Jane and my stupid sss sold it on ebay bc I had just purchased a Bordeaux Jane but now I'm missing the classic black one. Do you guys think it's crazy to repurchase it? I just don't want to have too many of the same type of bag and I was hoping they would change the straps to more flatter one like the Roxy




"Queen of Multiples" says buy the Classic Black!   If I love a bag, pair of jeans, jacket..., I am never afraid of multiples.., in fact, I often regret not enough...  When it works it works...go for it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yes you guys are right and deff agree. Black Jane is truly a classic and I do miss it but I have to think harder if I want to repurchase it bc I also have black Belle, black Lizzy and now thinking about getting black Bailey too


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Oh how fun!  Good question for all here...what was your first MZ?  Mine was a beautiful Navy Alice. Wish I still had to take a pic of...shoulder issue made me sell..would put up with lil pain in retrospect.



I first noticed MZW in an email from Bloomingdale's with a picture of metro backpack which I thought would be good for travel.  I was shocked at the price!  While pondering it and hoping for a sale, suddenly I was taken by Jane (classic black) in the on the street pictures, so that became my first purchase.  Then my shoulder started aching, and Hayley became my second!  Shoulder is fine, so I'm going to try Jane again.


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Oh how fun!  Good question for all here...what was your first MZ?  Mine was a beautiful Navy Alice. Wish I still had to take a pic of...shoulder issue made me sell..would put up with lil pain in retrospect.




I found out about Mz  Wallace after joining purse forum a year ago, and then I wanted something in currant or Bordeaux so much that I searched and searched. Finally found a website fashionbarnshop. not popular at all, they had a current Hayley and a black Paige. They accepted PayPal so I thought k am safe. Bought both, $146 for Hayley and $118 for Paige. Paid another $25 for Shipping to Australia. Both arrived brand new but the Hayley's crossbody strap was missing. I ended up buying that off etsy for $20. I love love love my Hayley. Paige is good, just that janie and Hayley are so much better choices for me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagsncakes said:


> I found out about Mz  Wallace after joining purse forum a year ago, and then I wanted something in currant or Bordeaux so much that I searched and searched. Finally found a website fashionbarnshop. not popular at all, they had a current Hayley and a black Paige. They accepted PayPal so I thought k am safe. Bought both, $146 for Hayley and $118 for Paige. Paid another $25 for Shipping to Australia. Both arrived brand new but the Hayley's crossbody strap was missing. I ended up buying that off etsy for $20. I love love love my Hayley. Paige is good, just that janie and Hayley are so much better choices for me.


wow amazed at those prices especially for Hayley thats one expensive bag. I need to lean how to be a better shopper


----------



## bagsncakes

tua said:


> wow amazed at those prices especially for Hayley thats one expensive bag. I need to lean how to be a better shopper




The key is to search, search, search, search... Hayley cost $550+ Australian, I paid around $250 including shipping, which is still a good deal for me. I would never pay full price for these no matter how much I love them. I got my janie for. $177 off Saks, free shipping. Which is around $120 usd. I spend a lot of time looking for deals.. I know not a good thing, but it benefits me as in, for I don't like the bag once I receive it, I can sell for a bit of profit. Although Mz Wallace is not known in Australia, I have never seen anyone carrying them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> My first MZ was a black Jane and my stupid sss sold it on ebay bc I had just purchased a Bordeaux Jane but now I'm missing the classic black one. Do you guys think it's crazy to repurchase it? I just don't want to have too many of the same type of bag and I was hoping they would change the straps to more flatter one like the Roxy




Well, I'm the wrong person to ask since I have so many of the same style, but I'll weigh in...I say buy what you love. I did the same. Many years ago 
I sold a black Jane and eventually bought another. I won't sell it again! I recommend waiting to buy until Eaton Trading Co has a sale code. They do them frequently and usually have black Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> "Queen of Multiples" says buy the Classic Black!   If I love a bag, pair of jeans, jacket..., I am never afraid of multiples.., in fact, I often regret not enough...  When it works it works...go for it!




Completely agree. I do this with shoes and bags.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I recommend waiting to buy until Eaton Trading Co has a sale code. They do them frequently and usually have black Jane.



Some will ask nordstorm to price match to save on shipping


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Some will ask nordstorm to price match to save on shipping




Great point.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here she is - my first MZ. I still love her but don't carry her much because her red sealant is starting to peel. Still a fave though. Love the navy and gold. Other than the sealant she still looks as good as new! I can't remember what year this is, but it's been a while.


----------



## ms p

Mine was a black baby Jane. Used 2x and sold. The straps were hard and squeak haha. Now more than 5 years later I'm thinking to get another baby Jane lol.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Mine was a black baby Jane. Used 2x and sold. The straps were hard and squeak haha. Now more than 5 years later I'm thinking to get another baby Jane lol.




Baby Jane...nice Classic!  Thinking maybe I should have one before I say I am done with my MZ collection. Jane is a little too big for my daily needs at this point. On the maybe list for me...


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> All this talk (again) about our collective love of the classics inspired me to bring out one of my all-time favorite MZ's for this week: my very first MZ...Navy Jane with gold hardware. Pics tomorrow in the daylight!




My first MZW was a black/silver Francis bought in 2010...still have it!

My papaya smutton is a great little summer bag - very much the bleached blonde boy at the beach...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> In the end, I think Smutton is a "cute boyfriend"...no depth.    Cute boyfriends have there place tho...[emoji6]



OK, I love this analogy! Some bags really _are_ "cute boyfriend" bags- fun to look at, good companions for a weekend, but you can't really rely on them, and you wouldn't take them with you if you wanted to make a great impression on somebody important, lololol.

I think that with those caveats in mind, I'll nab the smutton, (because even a serious old married lady like me needs a "cute boyfriend" right? )but look elsewhere for a school tote. Actually, there are some bags on Etsy that look good for just that purpose, so it might be time to finally give that option a try.

Also re: first MZW- currant Hayley, back in 2013? I think. The lining has some "age spots" that simply will not leave, but the outside is pristine and I still love carrying her. One the best purchases I've ever made, to be honest.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Baby Jane...nice Classic!  Thinking maybe I should have one before I say I am done with my MZ collection. Jane is a little too big for my daily needs at this point. On the maybe list for me...



I still have all my baby janes. I think you would like it.


----------



## dcooney4

Hirisa said:


> OK, I love this analogy! Some bags really _are_ "cute boyfriend" bags- fun to look at, good companions for a weekend, but you can't really rely on them, and you wouldn't take them with you if you wanted to make a great impression on somebody important, lololol.
> 
> I think that with those caveats in mind, I'll nab the smutton, (because even a serious old married lady like me needs a "cute boyfriend" right? )but look elsewhere for a school tote. Actually, there are some bags on Etsy that look good for just that purpose, so it might be time to finally give that option a try.
> 
> Also re: first MZW- currant Hayley, back in 2013? I think. The lining has some "age spots" that simply will not leave, but the outside is pristine and I still love carrying her. One the best purchases I've ever made, to be honest.



The currant is an amazing color. I have it in baby jane and it is a stunner.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Baby Jane...nice Classic!  Thinking maybe I should have one before I say I am done with my MZ collection. Jane is a little too big for my daily needs at this point. On the maybe list for me...




I think you would like Baby Jane. It's a great little bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh how fun!  Good question for all here...what was your first MZ?  Mine was a beautiful Navy Alice. Wish I still had to take a pic of...shoulder issue made me sell..would put up with lil pain in retrospect.



I think my first one was black olivia.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> OK, I love this analogy! Some bags really _are_ "cute boyfriend" bags- fun to look at, good companions for a weekend, but you can't really rely on them, and you wouldn't take them with you if you wanted to make a great impression on somebody important, lololol.
> 
> I think that with those caveats in mind, I'll nab the smutton, (because even a serious old married lady like me needs a "cute boyfriend" right? )but look elsewhere for a school tote. Actually, there are some bags on Etsy that look good for just that purpose, so it might be time to finally give that option a try.
> 
> Also re: first MZW- currant Hayley, back in 2013? I think. The lining has some "age spots" that simply will not leave, but the outside is pristine and I still love carrying her. One the best purchases I've ever made, to be honest.




"Currant" ...in terms of previous 'man analogy'...is the one that got away [emoji30]


----------



## mariposa08

My first mzw was a black Josie-- sold it a couple of years ago after getting Hayley and Paige because I love the signature mzw pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> "Currant" ...in terms of previous 'man analogy'...is the one that got away [emoji30]




Aah yes...Currant was so beautiful. It never shows up in resale, which is too bad. I always think Lizzy was so great in that color.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Oh how fun!  Good question for all here...what was your first MZ?  Mine was a beautiful Navy Alice. Wish I still had to take a pic of...shoulder issue made me sell..would put up with lil pain in retrospect.



My first was pebble Hayley. My bff was looking for a lightweight carry everything bag so I gave it to her and she used it till it literally fell apart! Now I only have three... Clover Paige, peacock Mia and camo Josie. All destined to stay with me forever!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> My first was pebble Hayley. My bff was looking for a lightweight carry everything bag so I gave it to her and she used it till it literally fell apart! Now I only have three... Clover Paige, peacock Mia and camo Josie. All destined to stay with me forever!




Pebble was another terrific color! You have some other great colors in your collection. I loved Clover too.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Pebble was another terrific color! You have some other great colors in your collection. I loved Clover too.



I love and miss the vintage mzw colors. Pebble might be my all time fave. I had pebble and peacock Alice but sold them due to aching shoulders.


----------



## swee7bebe

I'm kind of sad that I just discovered Mz Wallace now. It sounds like the past colors were really pretty.


----------



## Reba

swee7bebe said:


> I'm kind of sad that I just discovered Mz Wallace now. It sounds like the past colors were really pretty.




Maybe they will make more pretties...

Is that a schnauzer in your avatar?


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I love and miss the vintage mzw colors. Pebble might be my all time fave. I had pebble and peacock Alice but sold them due to aching shoulders.




I couldn't make Alice work either. Pretty though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> I'm kind of sad that I just discovered Mz Wallace now. It sounds like the past colors were really pretty.




Hang in there. They tend to do their best colors for the Fall.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Hang in there. They tend to do their best colors for the Fall.


I agree they do have some beautiful Fall colors. My fav was fall of 2014. I loved Ruby, Bordeaux, Plum, Espresso and Clove for winter that they did. so many colors that I love in just one season


----------



## ms p

The fall colors usually has more dimension reflecting different tone under diff lighting  [emoji177] really pretty and much more interesting too [emoji4] 



tua said:


> I agree they do have some beautiful Fall colors. My fav was fall of 2014. I loved Ruby, Bordeaux, Plum, Espresso and Clove for winter that they did. so many colors that I love in just one season





LuvAllBags said:


> Hang in there. They tend to do their best colors for the Fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I agree they do have some beautiful Fall colors. My fav was fall of 2014. I loved Ruby, Bordeaux, Plum, Espresso and Clove for winter that they did. so many colors that I love in just one season







ms p said:


> The fall colors usually has more dimension reflecting different tone under diff lighting  [emoji177] really pretty and much more interesting too [emoji4]




Yes, I'm more of a Fall colors person. I love reds, purples and dark greens. I so loved Moss and Bordeaux that I have 2 bags in each color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I'm more of a Fall colors person. I love reds, purples and dark greens. I so loved Moss and Bordeaux that I have 2 bags in each color.




Luv..., do you have any insight as to what that "inspiration" color swatch they posted for Spring means?  It reminded me of Pink Lava. Is it a print inspiration?  Or are they doing a pink and a blue?


----------



## Reba

Hey guys..., FYI, you might want to check Nordies, Currant Gloss, Jade, Gold Dust Sequin, and Cameo Lustre are on Sale...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Hey guys..., FYI, you might want to check Nordies, Currant Gloss, Jade, Gold Dust Sequin, and Cameo Lustre are on Sale...


Thanks!


----------



## swee7bebe

Reba said:


> Maybe they will make more pretties...
> 
> Is that a schnauzer in your avatar?




No he's a dachshund/Maltese mix [emoji4]


----------



## swee7bebe

Reba said:


> Hey guys..., FYI, you might want to check Nordies, Currant Gloss, Jade, Gold Dust Sequin, and Cameo Lustre are on Sale...




Online or in the stores?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv..., do you have any insight as to what that "inspiration" color swatch they posted for Spring means?  It reminded me of Pink Lava. Is it a print inspiration?  Or are they doing a pink and a blue?




Good question. No idea except they showed thise fabric swatches on IG and there was a bright blue. Interestingly I just got an email frim Kate Soade showing a new luggage pattern in the same colors. 

Wonder if it's related to the Mothers Day metro pattern.


----------



## Reba

swee7bebe said:


> No he's a dachshund/Maltese mix [emoji4]




Cutie..., I have a barky von schnauzer...


----------



## Reba

swee7bebe said:


> Online or in the stores?




I was referring to online..., but if your store has, would be there too...


----------



## bagsncakes

I just saw the micro Mayfair tote. It. Is . Adorable! I wish I  could pull that color though. It's beautiful but too light for use, I would get it dirty quickly [emoji45]
I wonder if that will come in other colors, specially some nice fall colors..


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> I just saw the micro Mayfair tote. It. Is . Adorable! I wish I  could pull that color though. It's beautiful but too light for use, I would get it dirty quickly [emoji45]
> I wonder if that will come in other colors, specially some nice fall colors..




Do you think this bag is too big for an evening out bag?  Too casual for somewhat dressier outfits?  Not super dressy...


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Do you think this bag is too big for an evening out bag?  Too casual for somewhat dressier outfits?  Not super dressy...




I think it's perfect for an evening out. Actually it looks like the perfect bag to transition from day to night. And this color on sale is quite dressy in my opinion. Doesn't look too casual at all.


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> I think it's perfect for an evening out. Actually it looks like the perfect bag to transition from day to night. And this color on sale is quite dressy in my opinion. Doesn't look too casual at all.




Ok, thank you. Will think. Have a trip to warm climate with evening planned events. Certainly could make bags I have work...just love that color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

does anyone know when the egg hunt starts is it last week of this month?


----------



## Reba

usually the Thursday before Easter?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> usually the Thursday before Easter?




Correct. I think it's Thurs - Sun.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wonder if we'll see any new colors in March.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I wonder if we'll see any new colors in March.




Seems like we should..., not much has been released. Was thinking that maybe Nordstrom is trying to clear the decks for some new releases that are coming? ...maybe?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Seems like we should..., not much has been released. Was thinking that maybe Nordstrom is trying to clear the decks for some new releases that are coming? ...maybe?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I hope so...


----------



## dmc60

Has anyone seen Small Roxy IRL?


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Luv..., do you have any insight as to what that "inspiration" color swatch they posted for Spring means?  It reminded me of Pink Lava. Is it a print inspiration?  Or are they doing a pink and a blue?




I think the Insta post of yesterday answers this...  No pink...  That "inspiration" was about pattern, not color. The zig zag pattern.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think the Insta post of yesterday answers this...  No pink...  That "inspiration" was about pattern, not color. The zig zag pattern.




I saw that. Should be interesting.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw that. Should be interesting.




Yes...was hoping for the pink though...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes...was hoping for the pink though...




So many of us have been hoping for a pink. Don't think it's going to happen. It's on my wish list along with Robins Egg Blue and Lavendar. I had such hopes for Begonia last season but the styles were not for me.


----------



## mariposa08

I was really hoping that picture meant pink was coming, but it doesn't sound like it is.  Super disappointed.


----------



## makn808

dmc60 said:


> Has anyone seen Small Roxy IRL?



I saw it the other day at noddies. It's cute! I'm a Paige fan so small Roxy would be a bit more room for me. Waiting to see her in other colors before buying. Hoping for a great grey.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I was really hoping that picture meant pink was coming, but it doesn't sound like it is.  Super disappointed.




I know Mariposa...thought of you too when I saw the primary colored zig-zag...[emoji24]


----------



## mariposa08

Their boring styles have definitely helped me spend a lot less money.  


Egg hunt is coming up. What is everyone hoping to grab?


----------



## Hirisa

mariposa08 said:


> I was really hoping that picture meant pink was coming, but it doesn't sound like it is.  Super disappointed.


Even though I'm unlikely to ever buy a pink bag for myself, it is disappointing. I sure enjoy looking at those bags in the pics thread here! Besides, variety is always appreciated.

What I really don't understand is why MZW doesn't take some of these less conservative colors and do more accessories with them. Or, you know, offer these colors in the classic shapes a little more often? 

Right now it just feels like MZW is cutting all the corners at once, instead of rolling out incremental changes as they attempt to evolve the brand. First the simpler market purse, then the variety of new shapes without the fine details of the old, a de-emphasis on the "classics" by rarely offering new colors, lackluster sales events, and then the stingy "rewards" program...the bloom is off the rose, for me anyway. Heck, I broke down and ordered the Camo small Sutton last week, and was informed that MZW isn't even offering return shipping labels at this time. Yikes.


----------



## makn808

Hirisa said:


> Even though I'm unlikely to ever buy a pink bag for myself, it is disappointing. I sure enjoy looking at those bags in the pics thread here! Besides, variety is always appreciated.
> 
> What I really don't understand is why MZW doesn't take some of these less conservative colors and do more accessories with them. Or, you know, offer these colors in the classic shapes a little more often?
> 
> Right now it just feels like MZW is cutting all the corners at once, instead of rolling out incremental changes as they attempt to evolve the brand. First the simpler market purse, then the variety of new shapes without the fine details of the old, a de-emphasis on the "classics" by rarely offering new colors, lackluster sales events, and then the stingy "rewards" program...the bloom is off the rose, for me anyway. Heck, I broke down and ordered the Camo small Sutton last week, and was informed that MZW isn't even offering return shipping labels at this time. Yikes.



What?! No return labels? So...everything is a final sale? Poor cs. I stalk the bay for classics way more than I look at their recent styles.


----------



## Hirisa

makn808 said:


> What?! No return labels? So...everything is a final sale? Poor cs. I stalk the bay for classics way more than I look at their recent styles.



The 10 day return policy is still in place, but if you want to return something, right now it's on your dime. It's not that it would be expensive to pay for your own shipping back to MZW, but I'd consider it to be an erosion of even the most basic standard of standing by your product. It's the principle of it. They've just become...too cheap. I hope they bounce back, because I really miss how great they used to be.


----------



## makn808

Hirisa said:


> The 10 day return policy is still in place, but if you want to return something, right now it's on your dime. It's not that it would be expensive to pay for your own shipping back to MZW, but I'd consider it to be an erosion of even the most basic standard of standing by your product. It's the principle of it. They've just become...too cheap. I hope they bounce back, because I really miss how great they used to be.



Thank you for clarifying. It is sad to see them chip away at policies, design details and overall quality standards...


----------



## ame

They've basically lost me. I love my Prussian Blue Paige, but their policy changes, the quality has gone way down hill, their customer service has disintegrated, their color choices have kinda tanked (why do they not keep things like navy year round? why didn't Blackberry come in acessories?), their latest designs....I just don't have the patience for this stuff.  Tumi makes really similar stuff, I know their CS is top notch and I KNOW their quality is bar none. Why wouldn't I just go there?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Their boring styles have definitely helped me spend a lot less money.
> 
> 
> Egg hunt is coming up. What is everyone hoping to grab?


I have my eye on Bailey. Since I never seen it IRL im hoping I will be able to return it if the size doesn't work for me. I never returned any thing from MZ before so not familiar about their return policy during promotional period


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> The 10 day return policy is still in place, but if you want to return something, right now it's on your dime. It's not that it would be expensive to pay for your own shipping back to MZW, but I'd consider it to be an erosion of even the most basic standard of standing by your product. It's the principle of it. They've just become...too cheap. I hope they bounce back, because I really miss how great they used to be.




I am with you sista...what happened to customer is always #1. I worked retail as a 2nd job as a struggling 20-something; that was drilled into us. I used to think was silly..would think "I wouldn't care."  Well, I was 20-something- need I say more...   Now, I realize..we have our earnings...we have sooo many choices where to spend..and, we have so many other commitments in life...spending isn't taken lightly. You better be nice, respectful, and give us our damn money's worth **boom**.


----------



## makn808

mariposa08 said:


> Their boring styles have definitely helped me spend a lot less money.
> 
> 
> Egg hunt is coming up. What is everyone hoping to grab?



Even though egg hunt is stressful, I still have fun hunting. I wish there were bags I was eyeing. The closest would be Roxy but I already have two teal bags and I don't carry black. Boo.


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> I am with you sista...what happened to customer is always #1. I worked retail as a 2nd job as a struggling 20-something; that was drilled into us. I used to think was silly..would think "I wouldn't care."  Well, I was 20-something- need I say more...   Now, I realize..we have our earnings...we have sooo many choices where to spend..and, we have so many other commitments in life...spending isn't taken lightly. You better be nice, respectful, and give us our damn money's worth **boom**.




Such great points, Reba! I also worked retail in my twenties, and I had the same attitude that you did at that age. As you say, now that we are wiser, we see the value of our money more clearly, and how a fair portion of what determines a product's value is service. Why shop MZW themselves when there are so many places out there offering better customer service? If I could have purchased the camo Sutton elsewhere, I would have, for sure.

I'm very certain that I will love my little camo Sutton, but from here on out, ebay will be my first stop for MZW. If something new and lovely ever comes out, I'll look for it at one of the many e-tailers out there that has better cs.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Such great points, Reba! I also worked retail in my twenties, and I had the same attitude that you did at that age. As you say, now that we are wiser, we see the value of our money more clearly, and how a fair portion of what determines a product's value is service. Why shop MZW themselves when there are so many places out there offering better customer service? If I could have purchased the camo Sutton elsewhere, I would have, for sure.
> 
> I'm very certain that I will love my little camo Sutton, but from here on out, ebay will be my first stop for MZW. If something new and lovely ever comes out, I'll look for it at one of the many e-tailers out there that has better cs.




Enjoy your cute lil' Camo Smutton. I too will buy first from someone else - at least give a polite retailer the sale. And, I will continue to hold out hope for MZW to have their "Aha-moment" on many levels; customer service and maybe the design team to say..."maybe we should just give our customers what they want, and go back to what got us on the map?"     [emoji120]


----------



## dmc60

makn808 said:


> I saw it the other day at noddies. It's cute! I'm a Paige fan so small Roxy would be a bit more room for me. Waiting to see her in other colors before buying. Hoping for a great grey.



Thanks!  That's really helpful


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I saw it the other day at noddies. It's cute! I'm a Paige fan so small Roxy would be a bit more room for me. Waiting to see her in other colors before buying. Hoping for a great grey.




Me too. I like it - it's like Baby Jane but better. In this case, I think Small Roxy makes up for the biggest negative of Baby Jane, which is the shoulder straps not working for everyone.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Their boring styles have definitely helped me spend a lot less money.
> 
> 
> Egg hunt is coming up. What is everyone hoping to grab?




Me too. I may do a Small Roxy during egg hunt.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> The 10 day return policy is still in place, but if you want to return something, right now it's on your dime. It's not that it would be expensive to pay for your own shipping back to MZW, but I'd consider it to be an erosion of even the most basic standard of standing by your product. It's the principle of it. They've just become...too cheap. I hope they bounce back, because I really miss how great they used to be.




Did they ever offer return labels? I didn't think so.


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Did they ever offer return labels? I didn't think so.


I've only made one return to the website before, and I used a return label that they provided. That was two years ago, though. When I placed my order this time, there was a message stating that they were "unable to offer return labels at this time."

Regarding the Egg Hunt, unless they've been hiding some exceptionally cute things, or have exceptionally enticing promotions, my interest is very low. Last year's was such a disappointment for me anyway. I'll definitely check it out, but I'm unlikely to buy. Which is good, because I have around $200 in textbooks for spring quarter.


----------



## swee7bebe

Ok...what is the egg hunt?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I've only made one return to the website before, and I used a return label that they provided. That was two years ago, though. When I placed my order this time, there was a message stating that they were "unable to offer return labels at this time."
> 
> Regarding the Egg Hunt, unless they've been hiding some exceptionally cute things, or have exceptionally enticing promotions, my interest is very low. Last year's was such a disappointment for me anyway. I'll definitely check it out, but I'm unlikely to buy. Which is good, because I have around $200 in textbooks for spring quarter.




Thanks! I have never received a return label, but my returns were never due to damage or anything their fault. Mine have always been due to not liking a color, style, etc. in those cases I've always had to pay for the return ship. I'm fortunate in that their warehouse is within a short shipping distance for me, so cost is low. I feel for anyone on the West Coast! 

I hear ya on those darn books...glad to be done with that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> Ok...what is the egg hunt?




It's their Easter promo. They hide discount eggs for various percentages on their site and you hunt for them. When you find them you can apply them to purchases. Usually you can stack multiple eggs. However they typically pull a lot of the newest merch off the site for that weekend, and the site also crashes, especially on the first day. It usually starts on the Thurs prior to Easter and runs through Easter Sun.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I have never received a return label, but my returns were never due to damage or anything their fault. Mine have always been due to not liking a color, style, etc. in those cases I've always had to pay for the return ship. I'm fortunate in that their warehouse is within a short shipping distance for me, so cost is low. I feel for anyone on the West Coast!
> 
> I hear ya on those darn books...glad to be done with that!


Based on ur experience, are you able to return anything to MZ during the egg hunt period if let's say you don't like what you ordered/received?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Based on ur experience, are you able to return anything to MZ during the egg hunt period if let's say you don't like what you ordered/received?




Yes, I think so. I'm pretty sure egg hunt purchases don't count as final sales like some sale items do.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I think so. I'm pretty sure egg hunt purchases don't count as final sales like some sale items do.


Thank you so relived to hear that


----------



## dcooney4

Last year I bought my clove paige during the egg hunt. I thought at the discount it was at I would try it. I love that bag and use it often.


----------



## ms p

Anyone has experience with the glitter mushroom? Does it flakes off over time? Thanks


----------



## Reba

I know the rewards cards expire May 1; but, does anyone know if we will be able to use during Egg Hunt. I would think that the answer would be a big fat "no."


----------



## swee7bebe

LuvAllBags said:


> It's their Easter promo. They hide discount eggs for various percentages on their site and you hunt for them. When you find them you can apply them to purchases. Usually you can stack multiple eggs. However they typically pull a lot of the newest merch off the site for that weekend, and the site also crashes, especially on the first day. It usually starts on the Thurs prior to Easter and runs through Easter Sun.




Ah ok thank you. I'll have to make sure to look then.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Looks like the Jade bedford bags are off the site. Put away for summer sale, perhaps? Hope this means they're making room for new stuff!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I know the rewards cards expire May 1; but, does anyone know if we will be able to use during Egg Hunt. I would think that the answer would be a big fat "no."




I re-read my rewards email. It says rewards cannot be combined with other promos, so I'm guessing no.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Looks like the Jade bedford bags are off the site. Put away for summer sale, perhaps? Hope this means they're making room for new stuff!


I really hope so. I cant wait for new stuff to come in especially some great new styles as Im kinda happy with all the classics on my collection


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Looks like the Jade bedford bags are off the site. Put away for summer sale, perhaps? Hope this means they're making room for new stuff!


I really hope to see some new color/ stuff soon. The rewards will expire in 1month plus and I'm wondering what should I "redeem" if nothing really interest me


----------



## georgianne

Has everyone used their limerick $$? It expires March 15 and I am still trying to decide...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Hello Everyone!!!
I was out in the city today carrying my Jane. One of my friends made a comment about my bag not necessarily a bad comment but she was just curious of y I keep wearing "these nylon bags"  The funny part was when she said " you have like the same bag in all the colors?" not that its anything wrong with that but she couldn't distinguish me wearing different MZs (like Jane, Hayley, Paige, Lizzy, Roxy CB) from one another. None of my friends are into MZ Wallace or any nylon bags at all so it got me thinking about you guys. What do your family and friends think about ur MZs?


----------



## bagsncakes

tua said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> I was out in the city today carrying my Jane. One of my friends made a comment about my bag not necessarily a bad comment but she was just curious of y I keep wearing "these nylon bags"  The funny part was when she said " you have like the same bag in all the colors?" not that its anything wrong with that but she couldn't distinguish me wearing different MZs (like Jane, Hayley, Paige, Lizzy, Roxy CB) from one another. None of my friends are into MZ Wallace or any nylon bags at all so it got me thinking about you guys. What do your family and friends think about ur MZs?




My family and friends aren't into bags at all so I hardly get compliments on bags. But I have received compliments on all my Mz Wallace bags, currant Hayley, black Paige and Ash grey janie. They must look nice to people lol.


----------



## Hirisa

tua said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> I was out in the city today carrying my Jane. One of my friends made a comment about my bag not necessarily a bad comment but she was just curious of y I keep wearing "these nylon bags"  The funny part was when she said " you have like the same bag in all the colors?" not that its anything wrong with that but she couldn't distinguish me wearing different MZs (like Jane, Hayley, Paige, Lizzy, Roxy CB) from one another. None of my friends are into MZ Wallace or any nylon bags at all so it got me thinking about you guys. What do your family and friends think about ur MZs?



What a fun question! I've always received a lot of compliments on my MZs, especially my emerald Belle and my currant Hayley. Most of my friends are pretty thrifty, but they do see the value of a well made bag, so on the rare occasion where someone has asked me why I would spend so much money on "just" a nylon bag, a simple explanation of their superior utility (water and stain resistant, great organization, etc) made total sense to them. I've even made a couple of MZW converts that way.

My mother, well...she doesn't need to know how much my bags are. She's a very old fashioned lady, and she wouldn't understand.  My husband thinks my fixation on MZW is a little weird, but he also loves that I'm obsessed with such a seemingly practical brand, instead of what I know thinks of as more frivolous or frilly brands. He likes that I have a thing for these "fancy workhorse" bags. Which might not sound very complimentary, but believe me, coming from him, it really is.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagsncakes said:


> My family and friends aren't into bags at all so I hardly get compliments on bags. But I have received compliments on all my Mz Wallace bags, *currant Hayley, black Paige and Ash grey janie*. They must look nice to people lol.



I do agree about receiving all those complements. I usually get more complements on a colorful MZ than on a black one




Hirisa said:


> What a fun question! I've always received a lot of compliments on my MZs, especially my emerald Belle and my currant Hayley. Most of my friends are pretty thrifty, but they do see the value of a well made bag, so on the rare occasion where someone has asked me why I would spend so much money on "just" a nylon bag,* a simple explanation of their superior utility (water and stain resistant, great organization, etc) made total sense to them. I've even made a couple of MZW converts that way.*
> 
> My mother, well...she doesn't need to know how much my bags are. She's a very old fashioned lady, and she wouldn't understand.  My husband thinks my fixation on MZW is a little weird, but he also loves that I'm obsessed with such a seemingly practical brand, instead of what I know thinks of as more frivolous or frilly brands. He likes that I have a thing for these "fancy workhorse" bags. Which might not sound very complimentary, but believe me, coming from him, it really is.



funny that you say this bc today I felt like a MZ advertisement. I had to explain my friend about all the wonderful things of owning their bags the pockets, organization, light weight and everything that you described.


----------



## Reba

I tend to get compliments on my "silly" MZ's...Smuttons. My snotty sister gave my Lizzy a look last year..kinda like she was smelling something bad. But, don't worry...that's the greatest compliment ever from her, as far as I am concerned!  She is highly intelligent, super successful (although I often question how this has happened), and the most disheveled, unorganized person ever!!  She can have that heavy leather price tag bag, with things from the 1970's floating around on the bottom.    Point being....I like what I like and works for me. Don't worry about her...or anyone else. [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> I tend to get compliments on my "silly" MZ's...Smuttons. My snotty sister gave my Lizzy a look last year..kinda like she was smelling something bad. But, don't worry...that's the greatest compliment ever from her, as far as I am concerned!  She is highly intelligent, super successful (although I often question how this has happened), and the most disheveled, unorganized person ever!!  *She can have that heavy leather price tag bag*, with things from the 1970's floating around on the bottom.    Point being....I like what I like and works for me. Don't worry about her...or anyone else. [emoji4]



Most of my friends are into strictly leather bags too and they dont get my love for MZ bags. in fact one of them (before I made them aware of the brand) thought it was just some cheap nylon bag


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Most of my friends are into strictly leather bags too and they dont get my love for MZ bags. in fact one of them (before I made them aware of the brand) thought it was just some cheap nylon bag



That can be quite hurtful. My daughter thinks they are ugly but she has also never worn one. She also thought my lv were not pretty and has since changed her mind and asked me for one of mine. I think enough people are starting to knock off their designs and that alone says something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> I was out in the city today carrying my Jane. One of my friends made a comment about my bag not necessarily a bad comment but she was just curious of y I keep wearing "these nylon bags"  The funny part was when she said " you have like the same bag in all the colors?" not that its anything wrong with that but she couldn't distinguish me wearing different MZs (like Jane, Hayley, Paige, Lizzy, Roxy CB) from one another. None of my friends are into MZ Wallace or any nylon bags at all so it got me thinking about you guys. What do your family and friends think about ur MZs?






Great question! My hubs has learned to live with it and understands why I love MZ. My friends generally carry leather, but some have asked me about the MZs and are now converts! I have one friend who carries a Marlena and one who has several from large to small. One friend has resisted but asks me about them every once in a while...lol. And as you all know, I've converted all three of my older nieces. No one has criticized them, and I get compliments on some - camo Smetro, navy Jane, hunter Paige especially. Plum Frankie gets the most compliments by far though. Maybe because Frankie is the most unusual compared to other bags/brands?


----------



## ms p

My friends and colleagues like black smutton, black bea, kingsport grey Hayley and black mineral Frankie. Dh think it all looks the same (for better or for worse at least he is not keeping track of my buy/sell haha)


----------



## Stella Blue

I got a compliment on my cobalt blue leather Sophie, but then that's not a nylon bag.  I love my 2 Paige bags so much and can whip things in and out of their nternal and external pockets  so easily (phone, keys, badges), that I don't care what my friends/family may say/think about them.  They are great bags!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I got a compliment on my cobalt blue leather Sophie, but then that's not a nylon bag.  I love my 2 Paige bags so much and can whip things in and out of their nternal and external pockets  so easily (phone, keys, badges), that I don't care what my friends/family may say/think about them.  They are great bags!




I think you need to be a lover of organization..guilty, practicality...guilty, and maybe throw in the need/want for lightweight nylon...again, guilty; and you have the perfect MZW target. If any of the aforementioned were not important to me, I might very well look at these nylon, poufy pocket bags and say yuck. But, since I meet all the criteria (for their classic styles anyways) I say [emoji7].


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think you need to be a lover of organization..guilty, practicality...guilty, and maybe throw in the need/want for lightweight nylon...again, guilty; and you have the perfect MZW target. If any of the aforementioned were not important to me, I might very well look at these nylon, poufy pocket bags and say yuck. But, since I meet all the criteria (for their classic styles anyways) I say [emoji7].




Yes! I had no idea how much I needed the organization to stay sane until I started carrying these bags. I knew I'd eventually need the lightweight part. A doctor warned me when I was in college that my bags were too heavy [emoji51].


----------



## swee7bebe

Ok ladies...I'm browsing the site.  Large metro, medium metro, or large sutton to use as a diaper bag for a newborn and a 2 year old?  I'm liking the barre3 medium metro tote, the food52 medium metro tote, and a taupe large sutton.  Which one to get??  I have 15% off my first order until the 20th...help!!


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> I think you need to be a lover of organization..guilty, practicality...guilty, and maybe throw in the need/want for lightweight nylon...again, guilty; and you have the perfect MZW target. If any of the aforementioned were not important to me, I might very well look at these nylon, poufy pocket bags and say yuck. But, since I meet all the criteria (for their classic styles anyways) I say [emoji7].



You nailed it, Reba. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! I had no idea how much I needed the  organization to stay sane until I started carrying these bags. I knew  I'd eventually need the lightweight part. A doctor warned me when I was  in college that my bags were too heavy [emoji51].



Same here! I remember the first time I carried my first MZW, and it was amazing how much more "in control" I felt. All that organization, compared to my old black-hole Coach bucket bag days, de-stressed me in a way that I had not known was possible. A definite "Eureka!" moment.

Okay, well. I know I've been complaining on this thread for a while now, but credit where it is due...My camo Smutton arrived yesterday and I LOOOOOOOOVVVE it! Oh my goodness, do I love it. Yes, I miss outside pockets, but they are not strictly needed for what I'm carrying daily as of late. The rich green colors are so pretty in the quilted nylon, and it's so cute and chubby with the sides clipped, and of course it is light as a feather. It's just too precious for words.

 I guess you could say that...I'm smitten with Smutton. *_ducks to avoid flying_ _tomatoes_*


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> You nailed it, Reba.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! I remember the first time I carried my first MZW, and it was amazing how much more "in control" I felt. All that organization, compared to my old black-hole Coach bucket bag days, de-stressed me in a way that I had not known was possible. A definite "Eureka!" moment.
> 
> Okay, well. I know I've been complaining on this thread for a while now, but credit where it is due...My camo Smutton arrived yesterday and I LOOOOOOOOVVVE it! Oh my goodness, do I love it. Yes, I miss outside pockets, but they are not strictly needed for what I'm carrying daily as of late. The rich green colors are so pretty in the quilted nylon, and it's so cute and chubby with the sides clipped, and of course it is light as a feather. It's just too precious for words.
> 
> I guess you could say that...I'm smitten with Smutton. *_ducks to avoid flying_ _tomatoes_*




Glad you love. Smutton it is darling. The lack of outside pocket thing did get to me though...but, wouldn't be so darned cute with pockets. Enjoy. And, yes...duck now..[emoji100][emoji100][emoji534][emoji534][emoji95]


----------



## makn808

swee7bebe said:


> Ok ladies...I'm browsing the site.  Large metro, medium metro, or large sutton to use as a diaper bag for a newborn and a 2 year old?  I'm liking the barre3 medium metro tote, the food52 medium metro tote, and a taupe large sutton.  Which one to get??  I have 15% off my first order until the 20th...help!!



I keep hearing about how the straps on the medium metro are super slippery. Size wise, I think its really close to Sutton which has the added benefit of a cb strap. They don't have the organizational features of the food52 tote but I've seen many put in purse organizers and they love the lightness of Sutton. Plus they're so easy to clean.


----------



## makn808

Hirisa - so happy to hear you love camo smutton! She is a total cutie.

Reba - love the tomatoes!!!


----------



## swee7bebe

makn808 said:


> I keep hearing about how the straps on the medium metro are super slippery. Size wise, I think its really close to Sutton which has the added benefit of a cb strap. They don't have the organizational features of the food52 tote but I've seen many put in purse organizers and they love the lightness of Sutton. Plus they're so easy to clean.




I read a lot of reviews about the straps slipping off too. I actually use a lot of pouches to hold the kids things so pockets aren't really an issue. Maybe I'll get the sutton. Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did everyone see the email? So this supposed VIP access to new stuff before everyone else is in-store only? What a joke. Disappointed.


----------



## usangel12

like this brand


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Did everyone see the email? So this supposed VIP access to new stuff before everyone else is in-store only? What a joke. Disappointed.



What email?  Maybe only for those who shop in-store?  I have only purchased online.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> What email?  Maybe only for those who shop in-store?  I have only purchased online.




Oh sorry - a certain level of rewards members supposedly get vip preview access to new collections. I got an email about that today, but the access is in-store only this weekend. I am annoyed.


----------



## mariposa08

I didn't get the email but you can see it on Milled

http://milled.com/MZWALLACENYC/FCDxyMB-wtJrG9wI


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I didn't get the email but you can see it on Milled
> 
> 
> 
> http://milled.com/MZWALLACENYC/FCDxyMB-wtJrG9wI




It's ok...we can wait...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

that red color on Roxy CB reminds me of the cherry tomato red they did awhile back. Im not really liking it as much  I prefer deep reds


----------



## BethL

Was disappointed to see the email was in store only too. 

I asked CS, and their response was they didn't think any new colors would be pulled off the site for the egg hunt. The only exclusions might be their charity items. Thoughts? I kind of don't believe them....I could have sworn new colors (at least some) were pulled for past egg hunts. Then again, some old colors are brought back. It's how I got my Clove Hayley which I love!


----------



## swee7bebe

I bought the large sutton yesterday in taupe. I LOVE it! It's a huge bag but it doesn't look huge when it's clipped at the side. The inside is a huge black hole though and I'm not sure if I like it with my pouches in it. I have a lily jade baby bag organizer that works really well but unfortunately I sold it and am shipping it out today. Im half tempted to get a medium sutton too just because I think the size would be a better every day purse for when I don't have both kids with me (which will probably be never!!).


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Was disappointed to see the email was in store only too.
> 
> I asked CS, and their response was they didn't think any new colors would be pulled off the site for the egg hunt. The only exclusions might be their charity items. Thoughts? I kind of don't believe them....I could have sworn new colors (at least some) were pulled for past egg hunts. Then again, some old colors are brought back. It's how I got my Clove Hayley which I love!




Hmmm...I'm pretty sure they always pull off some of the new stuff and they definitely put old stuff back on. It's pretty much treated like a sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> I bought the large sutton yesterday in taupe. I LOVE it! It's a huge bag but it doesn't look huge when it's clipped at the side. The inside is a huge black hole though and I'm not sure if I like it with my pouches in it. I have a lily jade baby bag organizer that works really well but unfortunately I sold it and am shipping it out today. Im half tempted to get a medium sutton too just because I think the size would be a better every day purse for when I don't have both kids with me (which will probably be never!!).




Congrats! I have both sizes and definitely prefer medium as a purse. I use large as a gym bag. Isn't the taupe color great?


----------



## swee7bebe

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! I have both sizes and definitely prefer medium as a purse. I use large as a gym bag. Isn't the taupe color great?




Yeah I really like the color. I definitely want to buy another one...just trying to decide whether to get a small or a medium.  I looked up videos on YouTube and I didn't see any with the medium sutton. There were a couple with the large and the small but not medium.


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> Yeah I really like the color. I definitely want to buy another one...just trying to decide whether to get a small or a medium.  I looked up videos on YouTube and I didn't see any with the medium sutton. There were a couple with the large and the small but not medium.




Yeah, the medium is new...just came out in Dec, I think. Hopefully someone will post one soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What do folks think of the new leather bags? I love the Smutton and the wallet, but don't think I'll be buying due to price. I'd bet on Smutton selling out pretty quickly...and probably not being available for Egg Hunt [emoji6].


----------



## LuvAllBags

A note on the glazed linen...saw it IRL yesterday. It is a true fully coated fabric, and seems like it could withstand a downpour and come out perfect. I was not expecting it to feel smooth like it has a plastic coating. Some past glazed linens still felt like fabric, kwim? This one feels coated almost like currant gloss but not as thick. Wondering if the coating will last. I was far more intrigued than I expected to be, and it is really, really pretty too. I noticed it from across the store. Some past coated linens got horrible reviews for coating wear, and others have worn like iron....wondering if it's a good summer purchase in a month or two. Still too early here. I'm not ready to move to Spring bags until at least April.


----------



## makn808

Thank you for the great info on glazed linen Luv. Their past linens have worn horribly I think... Sounds like a change for the better! I love the idea of a great coated fabric. And the leathers, while nice, are so bloody expensive. For that amount, I'd look to a different brand.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> A note on the glazed linen...saw it IRL yesterday. It is a true fully coated fabric, and seems like it could withstand a downpour and come out perfect. I was not expecting it to feel smooth like it has a plastic coating. Some past glazed linens still felt like fabric, kwim? This one feels coated almost like currant gloss but not as thick. Wondering if the coating will last. I was far more intrigued than I expected to be, and it is really, really pretty too. I noticed it from across the store. Some past coated linens got horrible reviews for coating wear, and others have worn like iron....wondering if it's a good summer purchase in a month or two. Still too early here. I'm not ready to move to Spring bags until at least April.




The coated twill I have in that grey color from a few Winters ago is a workhorse. But, even the coated linen from last Summer is in question...recently, there was a coated linen Kara on ebay...it looked 5 shades darker than original color (seller made comment about material darkening with use). Can't imagine what anybody could have done to it to have the entire bag age all over in less than one year that much...for that reason, I would proceed with caution...


----------



## swee7bebe

My taupe sutton fully packed as a diaper bag. I really love the color...the only thing that would make this purse better is if it had a pocket on the outside.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The coated twill I have in that grey color from a few Winters ago is a workhorse. But, even the coated linen from last Summer is in question...recently, there was a coated linen Kara on ebay...it looked 5 shades darker than original color (seller made comment about material darkening with use). Can't imagine what anybody could have done to it to have the entire bag age all over in less than one year that much...for that reason, I would proceed with caution...




That's great feedback, thanks! As much as I love the Bedford, I've not had great luck with any of the linen choices in the past. Tried two - both were busts.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Thank you for the great info on glazed linen Luv. Their past linens have worn horribly I think... Sounds like a change for the better! I love the idea of a great coated fabric. And the leathers, while nice, are so bloody expensive. For that amount, I'd look to a different brand.




Agree on the leathers. There are other brands I buy for leather. 

I have also had bad experience with the linens in the past. As pretty as it is, probably best to skip.


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> What do folks think of the new leather bags? I love the Smutton and the wallet, but don't think I'll be buying due to price. I'd bet on Smutton selling out pretty quickly...and probably not being available for Egg Hunt [emoji6].



I don't foresee purchasing the leather bags, but there are some features I like that aren't in the nylon metros.  The smutton comes with an extra shoulder strap in leather.  And the metro tote has 2 exterior pockets that I'd like to see better pictures of. It appears to be similar in size to the small metro, but has the longer handle drop which will allow shoulder carry.  The short handles are the main drawback to the small metros imo.


----------



## swee7bebe

Reba said:


> Cutie..., I have a barky von schnauzer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290244




Your dog is cute! Here are my crazy two...my Grey on the left is 10 years old and Einstein on the right is a 4 month old corgi. I don't know what possessed me to say yes to a puppy 2 months before having a baby.


----------



## Reba

swee7bebe said:


> Your dog is cute! Here are my crazy two...my Grey on the left is 10 years old and Einstein on the right is a 4 month old corgi. I don't know what possessed me to say yes to a puppy 2 months before having a baby.
> 
> View attachment 3301590




What did Grey think of new pup?  My dog is 10; would like to get another...am afraid he might not be welcomed by you know who...

Your two are very cute. I am sure there are stressful moments...2 doggies and a baby; but, I think in the long-run, it will make for beautiful family memories. Enjoy.


----------



## BethL

swee7bebe said:


> Your dog is cute! Here are my crazy two...my Grey on the left is 10 years old and Einstein on the right is a 4 month old corgi. I don't know what possessed me to say yes to a puppy 2 months before having a baby.
> 
> View attachment 3301590


Your dogs are so cute! I am a huge Corgi lover....I have 2. One is 14; the other 10. They are such great dogs! Smart, but STUBBORN!


----------



## swee7bebe

Reba said:


> What did Grey think of new pup?  My dog is 10; would like to get another...am afraid he might not be welcomed by you know who...
> 
> Your two are very cute. I am sure there are stressful moments...2 doggies and a baby; but, I think in the long-run, it will make for beautiful family memories. Enjoy.




Grey is actually really good with the puppy! The puppy gives him exercise.  Yeah it's not as bad as I thought it would be. My husband works from home most of the time so he is in charge of taking the puppy out. Not looking forward to when he has to go into the office and I have the two dogs and two kids all to myself. 



BethL said:


> Your dogs are so cute! I am a huge Corgi lover....I have 2. One is 14; the other 10. They are such great dogs! Smart, but STUBBORN!




Do you have 2? My husband has always wanted a corgi. We were at shake a paw just so we could look at the puppies with our 2 year old and we saw the corgi. I couldn't say no.


----------



## babyugly

I'm looking at the Mini Mayfair on Nordstrom since they are 40% off. I'm tempted by either the coated nylon in currant gloss or the cameo lustre. Has anyone had any experience with either finish? I'm wondering if the coating on the currant gloss will crack, etc. or wear poorly and I'm also wondering if the cameo lustre will show dirt easily  or if it's easy to wipe clean? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I've never tried this brand before but I'm very interested. Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

babyugly said:


> I'm looking at the Mini Mayfair on Nordstrom since they are 40% off. I'm tempted by either the coated nylon in currant gloss or the cameo lustre. Has anyone had any experience with either finish? I'm wondering if the coating on the currant gloss will crack, etc. or wear poorly and I'm also wondering if the cameo lustre will show dirt easily  or if it's easy to wipe clean? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I've never tried this brand before but I'm very interested. Thank you!




Both finishes are beautiful! I can't speak to wear because they are so new, but I will say that Currant Gloss will wipe off well but should not be placed near heat. The coating will melt or discolor in extreme heat. I love love the Cameo Luster finish - completely gorgeous. Hard to say if it will wipe clean though. I think so but don't know for sure. I think Cameo is better for all-year use if that matters, but both are really great.


----------



## Reba

babyugly said:


> I'm looking at the Mini Mayfair on Nordstrom since they are 40% off. I'm tempted by either the coated nylon in currant gloss or the cameo lustre. Has anyone had any experience with either finish? I'm wondering if the coating on the currant gloss will crack, etc. or wear poorly and I'm also wondering if the cameo lustre will show dirt easily  or if it's easy to wipe clean? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I've never tried this brand before but I'm very interested. Thank you!




If you hurry...there is a brand new one even cheaper on ebay..going within the hour!!!  

Not my auction.  Cameo mini


----------



## dcooney4

swee7bebe said:


> Grey is actually really good with the puppy! The puppy gives him exercise.  Yeah it's not as bad as I thought it would be. My husband works from home most of the time so he is in charge of taking the puppy out. Not looking forward to when he has to go into the office and I have the two dogs and two kids all to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 2? My husband has always wanted a corgi. We were at shake a paw just so we could look at the puppies with our 2 year old and we saw the corgi. I couldn't say no.



Both your dogs are so cute! What is shake a paw?


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone know the weight of the small Roxy in pacific Bedford ?


----------



## swee7bebe

Of course just when I placed my order for a pacific medium sutton today. I knew I should have waited. Oh well.


----------



## swee7bebe

dcooney4 said:


> Both your dogs are so cute! What is shake a paw?




Thank you! Shake a paw is a pet store....I always said I would never get a pet from a pet store but he was so cute and his temperament with my son was really good that we couldn't resist.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the small Roxy in pacific Bedford ?




No but it has to be light. My bet is same or lighter than Baby Jane. My Roxy seems just as light as Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> Your dog is cute! Here are my crazy two...my Grey on the left is 10 years old and Einstein on the right is a 4 month old corgi. I don't know what possessed me to say yes to a puppy 2 months before having a baby.
> 
> View attachment 3301590




They are both the cutest! What type of dog is Grey?


----------



## Reba

Can anyone make out what any of those pics are on Instagram?  I think I see that zigzag pattern on a Smutton...


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3302110
> 
> 
> Of course just when I placed my order for a pacific medium sutton today. I knew I should have waited. Oh well.




Hmmm...can't see much. Excited!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Can anyone make out what any of those pics are on Instagram?  I think I see that zigzag pattern on a Smutton...




I see zig zag smutton, light blue medium sutton, poppy cross-body Roxy, and maybe light blue or gray Nikki? I also saw zig zag medium metro in Lucy's post at her personal appearance at Bloomies. I like the pattern!


----------



## Hirisa

I'm cautiously intrigued by the new things because I wear a lot of black and gray and that light blue looks pretty! That must be the same light blue they used for the Bloomingdale's mini Metro backpack. Just a hint toward robin's egg, but softer.

Saw a unicorn on Ebay- a currant Hayley! Not my sale as I still use my regularly, just a great find I thought I'd mention.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I'm cautiously intrigued by the new things because I wear a lot of black and gray and that light blue looks pretty! That must be the same light blue they used for the Bloomingdale's mini Metro backpack. Just a hint toward robin's egg, but softer.
> 
> Saw a unicorn on Ebay- a currant Hayley! Not my sale as I still use my regularly, just a great find I thought I'd mention.




Ooh, Robin's Egg-like? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh, Robin's Egg-like? Sounds intriguing.



Yeah, check out the color here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pp=8&sp=1&rid=&spc=49&cm_kws=mz wallace &pn=1

Seems just a tiny bit robin's egg-ish to me, and I hope that's not just my monitor!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Yeah, check out the color here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pp=8&sp=1&rid=&spc=49&cm_kws=mz wallace &pn=1
> 
> Seems just a tiny bit robin's egg-ish to me, and I hope that's not just my monitor!




Pretty! I like the color name - Cloud!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I carried Large Roxy for first time today - loved it. I think I like it better for work days than regular Roxy. Reg Roxy is just slightly smaller than Jane, so it is fine but not perfect. Large Roxy is bigger than Jane but seems slightly smaller than Belle and definitely lighter weight than Belle.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Yeah, check out the color here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pp=8&sp=1&rid=&spc=49&cm_kws=mz wallace &pn=1
> 
> Seems just a tiny bit robin's egg-ish to me, and I hope that's not just my monitor!




That darn mini bp is too cute. Like the Cloud too.   How's Smutton?  Have you started carrying yet?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I carried Large Roxy for first time today - loved it. I think I like it better for work days than regular Roxy. Reg Roxy is just slightly smaller than Jane, so it is fine but not perfect. Large Roxy is bigger than Jane but seems slightly smaller than Belle and definitely lighter weight than Belle.




Glad you like it!


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> I'm cautiously intrigued by the new things because I wear a lot of black and gray and that light blue looks pretty! That must be the same light blue they used for the Bloomingdale's mini Metro backpack. Just a hint toward robin's egg, but softer.
> 
> Saw a unicorn on Ebay- a currant Hayley! Not my sale as I still use my regularly, just a great find I thought I'd mention.




That Currant...love that color..wish they would repeat that one!


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> That darn mini bp is too cute. Like the Cloud too.   How's Smutton?  Have you started carrying yet?



I sure have! All the advice I received about the Smutton here was spot on. She fits way more than she looks, and with a little strategic wiggling, my composition books fit even when the sides are clipped. I love the ability to go from crossbody to carrying her like a satchel, and the fact that it's such a comfy bag either way. As much as I love my Hayley, she doesn't give me that option. I mean, I physically _could _carry her that way but it would look funky. Anyway, I am just so in love with my Smutton! I now totally get why it's such a well-liked style. 

The detachable pouch Smutton comes with isn't getting a lot of use at this point, but that may change if I decide to carry a pair of flats with me in the Spring. I can also see it being useful for baby things, but I'm not a parent. What do you ladies use that pouch for, if anything?


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> I sure have! All the advice I received about the Smutton here was spot on. She fits way more than she looks, and with a little strategic wiggling, my composition books fit even when the sides are clipped. I love the ability to go from crossbody to carrying her like a satchel, and the fact that it's such a comfy bag either way. As much as I love my Hayley, she doesn't give me that option. I mean, I physically _could _carry her that way but it would look funky. Anyway, I am just so in love with my Smutton! I now totally get why it's such a well-liked style.
> 
> The detachable pouch Smutton comes with isn't getting a lot of use at this point, but that may change if I decide to carry a pair of flats with me in the Spring. I can also see it being useful for baby things, but I'm not a parent. What do you ladies use that pouch for, if anything?




So glad it's working out!  I didn't use that pouch in the bag..I used market purse from another MZ..liked the contrast of color in order to see the difference from interior. I did use it a couple of times when packing odds and ends in my suitcase though!  Makes me smile when one of you guys are so happy with a new bag...have fun with it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> I sure have! All the advice I received about the Smutton here was spot on. She fits way more than she looks, and with a little strategic wiggling, my composition books fit even when the sides are clipped. I love the ability to go from crossbody to carrying her like a satchel, and the fact that it's such a comfy bag either way. As much as I love my Hayley, she doesn't give me that option. I mean, I physically _could _carry her that way but it would look funky. Anyway, I am just so in love with my Smutton! I now totally get why it's such a well-liked style.
> 
> The detachable pouch Smutton comes with isn't getting a lot of use at this point, but that may change if I decide to carry a pair of flats with me in the Spring. I can also see it being useful for baby things, but I'm not a parent. What do you ladies use that pouch for, if anything?




So glad you love it! I use the metro style pouches in my suitcase for various things. I save one for dirty laundry, and one for device chargers, and use others for whatever needs a pouch. I find these pouches to be too floppy inside a daily bag.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> No but it has to be light. My bet is same or lighter than Baby Jane. My Roxy seems just as light as Jane.



Thanks! I hope that is in the egg hunt.


----------



## dcooney4

swee7bebe said:


> Thank you! Shake a paw is a pet store....I always said I would never get a pet from a pet store but he was so cute and his temperament with my son was really good that we couldn't resist.



It is a very cute puppy. Love the face of your other dog too!


----------



## dcooney4

Last weekend I used my rarely worn clove Kara all weekend while traveling. I am so happy with this bag. I was pleasantly surprised how comfortable it is to wear cross body too. I am so glad now I bought both brown and black.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Last weekend I used my rarely worn clove Kara all weekend while traveling. I am so happy with this bag. I was pleasantly surprised how comfortable it is to wear cross body too. I am so glad now I bought both brown and black.




Really glad to hear dcooney!  If you came back and reported otherwise, I might have felt a wee bit responsible for talking Kara up...  I am glad you are enjoying Clove and Black as much as I am [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Really glad to hear dcooney!  If you came back and reported otherwise, I might have felt a wee bit responsible for talking Kara up...  I am glad you are enjoying Clove and Black as much as I am [emoji4]



No worries there. I love them! They have never even come near my sell pile.&#128512;


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> No worries there. I love them! They have never even come near my sell pile.[emoji3]




Nope, mine either. A good basic brown satchel and a good basic black satchel. I love how they can go totally casual or take the strap off and look girly/dressier too. Such versatile bags in looks and carry style. Nice sweet-spot size as well; smallish without being micro. Of course...it's discontinued...glad we got ours.


----------



## Reba

Luvsall...you must be on "Cloud" 9!  A light blue Jane!


----------



## swee7bebe

Oh my gosh all the colors are so nice...I esp like the cloud and the poppy.  I wish I had waited to order my sutton.  I also ordered a large savoy, which I probably would have liked the medium better.  That's what I get for not being able to wait.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Has anyone seen the new colors that have been released on the site? Thunder looks absolutely gorgeous! And River looks like an absolutely brilliant Prussian blue!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nope, mine either. A good basic brown satchel and a good basic black satchel. I love how they can go totally casual or take the strap off and look girly/dressier too. Such versatile bags in looks and carry style. Nice sweet-spot size as well; smallish without being micro. Of course...it's discontinued...glad we got ours.


Me too! Though I wish they made it in a nice navy before they retired it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

wow Cloud and Poppy looks so gorgeous on the website


----------



## makn808

The new colors are great! I'm so tempted by cloud Paige...but I'm travelling soon so will save my $ for now. Thunder looks great too. River reminds me of Royal and electric blue.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> The new colors are great! I'm so tempted by cloud Paige...but I'm travelling soon so will save my $ for now. Thunder looks great too. River reminds me of Royal and electric blue.




I like the Cloud Paige too. I think I have enough of this category though...already have Dawn Paige, and a few Lizzy bags. I am to the point of one must go to justify another crossbody in this size-range.


----------



## Reba

One size bag I am looking for is a very smalll, couple of item type bag to take out on little side trips while on vacation. Was looking at maybe Pippa. Then thought Bailey or Janie would be nice, and could maybe get more use out of - but, so much more money. If anyone has any thoughts on this, let me know. I haven't seen any of these in person.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> One size bag I am looking for is a very smalll, couple of item type bag to take out on little side trips while on vacation. Was looking at maybe Pippa. Then thought Bailey or Janie would be nice, and could maybe get more use out of - but, so much more money. If anyone has any thoughts on this, let me know. I haven't seen any of these in person.



I have Pippa and Janie.  What do you hope to carry in them and I can help. I love Pippa---- so much more than I thought I would.  Janie was impulse buy because she was cheap but I have never actually used her--- mainly because the pockets on the outside are too small for me to use so I always opt for something else.


----------



## mariposa08

I'm glad for the classics in pretty colors, but bright blue and red were last spring as well.  I wish they would have mixed it up with a pink or purple.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I have Pippa and Janie.  What do you hope to carry in them and I can help. I love Pippa---- so much more than I thought I would.  Janie was impulse buy because she was cheap but I have never actually used her--- mainly because the pockets on the outside are too small for me to use so I always opt for something else.




I guess on a trip..leaving hotel for day..cash, cards, key, lil' makeup [emoji168], sunglasses...tour info etc.    So, not a teeny pouch, but don't want bulky Lizzy either.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I guess on a trip..leaving hotel for day..cash, cards, key, lil' makeup [emoji168], sunglasses...tour info etc.    So, not a teeny pouch, but don't want bulky Lizzy either.



I think that would fit in Pippa  and it would easily fit in Janie since it has the large main pocket.  A bag I've started loving this year that is small, but the pocket layout is signature mzw is Sophie.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I think that would fit in Pippa  and it would easily fit in Janie since it has the large main pocket.  A bag I've started loving this year that is small, but the pocket layout is signature mzw is Sophie.




I pulled my Penny bags out. Perfect size - but not colors and the chain strap not ideal for daytime vaca schlepping. I could do a Large Savoy with one of my many crossbody straps attached. That new zig zag might be cute, or just plain Black Metro. Sophie, huh?  Is she still available?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I pulled my Penny bags out. Perfect size - but not colors and the chain strap not ideal for daytime vaca schlepping. I could do a Large Savoy with one of my many crossbody straps attached. That new zig zag might be cute, or just plain Black Metro. Sophie, huh?  Is she still available?



Bloomies still has black sophie, but I don't think mzw has it on their site anymore.  A cheaper option would be to get the large black savoy and put a strap on it if you have a black strap. Anyway you can see Pippa in person? If it would work it's a great little bag and lots of colors to choose from.\

Or you could order a strap for Penny either from mzw or mautto.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Bloomies still has black sophie, but I don't think mzw has it on their site anymore.  A cheaper option would be to get the large black savoy and put a strap on it if you have a black strap. Anyway you can see Pippa in person? If it would work it's a great little bag and lots of colors to choose from.\
> 
> Or you could order a strap for Penny either from mzw or mautto.




Great minds think alike on the Savoy...ha ha..actually, you implanted that seed in my brain long ago. Would probably go for the Sophie, but having Black Moto Lizzy is too darn close. Wish it were around in another color. The new zig zag is a little too much for me in that price range. Maybe on the Savoy with my own strap...  Thanks for your input Mariposa. What color Janie do you have?  Black?  If so, do the regular crossbody straps overwhelm the bag?  I know that the one that comes with probably won't be long enough on my tall frame...thanks again.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Great minds think alike on the Savoy...ha ha..actually, you implanted that seed in my brain long ago. Would probably go for the Sophie, but having Black Moto Lizzy is too darn close. Wish it were around in another color. The new zig zag is a little too much for me in that price range. Maybe on the Savoy with my own strap...  Thanks for your input Mariposa. What color Janie do you have?  Black?  If so, do the regular crossbody straps overwhelm the bag?  I know that the one that comes with probably won't be long enough on my tall frame...thanks again.



I have black Janie-- the reg. cross body strap looks good on it.  I have pics from when I first got it.  I'm 5'2


----------



## Reba

That is super helpful. The thicker one does look good on it. The thin one looks nice on your frame...but, I am almost 5'8", it would be a no go crossbody on me. Thank you for pics. Big help. Will mull it over!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luvsall...you must be on "Cloud" 9!  A light blue Jane!




Yes! I actually really like this new collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I like the Cloud Paige too. I think I have enough of this category though...already have Dawn Paige, and a few Lizzy bags. I am to the point of one must go to justify another crossbody in this size-range.




Me too. Have a few trusty bags in the Paige size now. No more.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm glad for the classics in pretty colors, but bright blue and red were last spring as well.  I wish they would have mixed it up with a pink or purple.




Me too. But I do like the Poppy a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I pulled my Penny bags out. Perfect size - but not colors and the chain strap not ideal for daytime vaca schlepping. I could do a Large Savoy with one of my many crossbody straps attached. That new zig zag might be cute, or just plain Black Metro. Sophie, huh?  Is she still available?




I love the zig zag savoy with strap idea!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> I have black Janie-- the reg. cross body strap looks good on it.  I have pics from when I first got it.  I'm 5'2


You and Janie look great. It looks very cute on you


----------



## Reba

You are right Tua, she does look great with that Janie.  If I thought it would look so good on me, would have ordered already...ha ha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I have black Janie-- the reg. cross body strap looks good on it.  I have pics from when I first got it.  I'm 5'2




This looks great! I prefer the regular cb strap, I think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Went back and looked at new collection again last night. Thunder is probably the best gray they've done in a while, IMO. Wondering if it's just their lighting, but it could be close to beloved Pebble? I saw another image from one of my local boutiques that looks more straight gray though.

Loving the bedford zig zag. This may finally get me to try a Sophie. Wish the Marlena worked for me, as it's adorable in this pattern. Wish this came in Paige.

I know they've done bright red a few times, but I've never liked any of their red styles. Glad to see a Roxy. Wondering where the Roxy Cross-Body is that's in all their marketing photos? 

Light colors scare me but I will probably try Cloud Jane. Finally - a different Jane than any others in my collection. I have no light blue at all in any brands. I will just have to keep it away from dark jeans. 

The only one I'm meh on is River, but only because it's the third year in a row they're doing a royal blue. 

I noticed all the new bags have silver hw. No more gold, I wonder?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Went back and looked at new collection again last night. Thunder is probably the best gray they've done in a while, IMO. Wondering if it's just their lighting, but it could be close to beloved Pebble? I saw another image from one of my local boutiques that looks more straight gray though.
> 
> Loving the bedford zig zag. This may finally get me to try a Sophie. Wish the Marlena worked for me, as it's adorable in this pattern. Wish this came in Paige.
> 
> I know they've done bright red a few times, but I've never liked any of their red styles. Glad to see a Roxy. Wondering where the Roxy Cross-Body is that's in all their marketing photos?
> 
> Light colors scare me but I will probably try Cloud Jane. Finally - a different Jane than any others in my collection. I have no light blue at all in any brands. I will just have to keep it away from dark jeans.
> 
> The only one I'm meh on is River, but only because it's the third year in a row they're doing a royal blue.
> 
> I noticed all the new bags have silver hw. No more gold, I wonder?




I agree with many of your thoughts Luv. The Thunder is a pretty gray.   

I too love the Zig Zag print; and Sophie was calling - - but, have done some Spring shopping, and realized that I have bought at least 4 striped shirts already - stripes & zig zags - maybe not. 

The Poppy and Cloud are pretty colors. The River is fine...just tired of that shade, and last year's Royal I think was prettier and had the added interest of a slightly metallic  saffiano trim. I would say that is where all these are falling a little flat - no "added interest."  All just have the silver hardware, no more red edged leather; maybe at least on one color to jazz it up - the gray?   I think the Poppy would have been pretty with gold hardware...  A saffiano trim on the Cloud...  Something...      

Some pretty colors. They did some classics. It's good enough...I guess.


On where is the Roxy cb...I did notice that most of the regular line bags (not metro) that were released on the site were MZW exclusives. Maybe that's why?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I think that would fit in Pippa  and it would easily fit in Janie since it has the large main pocket.  A bag I've started loving this year that is small, but the pocket layout is signature mzw is Sophie.




Thank you so much for all your advice yesterday. I think any one of these three would have worked for me. Sophie just looks to darn much like my Lizzy to me - made me think of Tua's friend who can't tell her bags apart, ha ha. Pippa would be fun in a color, but kinda boring in black. So, I decided to try Janie. You made it look so nice. I have the Lizzy crossbody strap I can use; and can use the skinny Janie strap shoulder carry. I had $200 in Nordie Notes and $100 GC so fairly guilt-free [emoji6].   Hopefully it will make a cute vaca day trip bag, night out bag, and I think I will probably use day to day when I don't need to carry a bunch.    Thanks again!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice yesterday. I think any one of these three would have worked for me. Sophie just looks to darn much like my Lizzy to me - made me think of Tua's friend who can't tell her bags apart, ha ha. Pippa would be fun in a color, but kinda boring in black. So, I decided to try Janie. You made it look so nice. I have the Lizzy crossbody strap I can use; and can use the skinny Janie strap shoulder carry. I had $200 in Nordie Notes and $100 GC so fairly guilt-free [emoji6].   Hopefully it will make a cute vaca day trip bag, night out bag, and I think I will probably use day to day when I don't need to carry a bunch.    Thanks again!



Yay, let me know what you think when you get it. Happy I could help.  Love that it was guilt free. 

I used my mzw rewards gc yesterday to buy a camo small sutton and it came to $40 so pretty guilt free too.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I agree with many of your thoughts Luv. The Thunder is a pretty gray.
> 
> I too love the Zig Zag print; and Sophie was calling - - but, have done some Spring shopping, and realized that I have bought at least 4 striped shirts already - stripes & zig zags - maybe not.
> 
> The Poppy and Cloud are pretty colors. The River is fine...just tired of that shade, and last year's Royal I think was prettier and had the added interest of a slightly metallic  saffiano trim. I would say that is where all these are falling a little flat - no "added interest."  All just have the silver hardware, no more red edged leather; maybe at least on one color to jazz it up - the gray?   I think the Poppy would have been pretty with gold hardware...  A saffiano trim on the Cloud...  Something...
> 
> Some pretty colors. They did some classics. It's good enough...I guess.
> 
> 
> On where is the Roxy cb...I did notice that most of the regular line bags (not metro) that were released on the site were MZW exclusives. Maybe that's why?



I agree about it being good enough, but no wow factor.  

I was wondering about the roxy cb too.  Someone called and it's going to Nords and Bloomies.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yay, let me know what you think when you get it. Happy I could help.  Love that it was guilt free.
> 
> 
> 
> I used my mzw rewards gc yesterday to buy a camo small sutton and it came to $40 so pretty guilt free too.




I will let you know how I likey...

That Camo Small Sutton sure is a cutie. Proven to be the standout all Spring...  And, yes...feels good to walk away with something on the cheap for a change!  Enjoy your Camo...


----------



## swee7bebe

My order is out for delivery today!! No wonder they charged me tax...they ship fro nj. So excited!!!


----------



## Reba

swee7bebe said:


> My order is out for delivery today!! No wonder they charged me tax...they ship fro nj. So excited!!!




Be sure to share pics!


----------



## BethL

Well, I am in a quandry. I LOVE the new colors and will get a bag in one of them. I wonder if I should just go ahead and order or see if they end up available on the egg hunt? I feel like the ONLY way to guarantee they'll be available on the egg hunt is if I order one now! LOL I love Thunder but River is just stunning.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Well, I am in a quandry. I LOVE the new colors and will get a bag in one of them. I wonder if I should just go ahead and order or see if they end up available on the egg hunt? I feel like the ONLY way to guarantee they'll be available on the egg hunt is if I order one now! LOL I love Thunder but River is just stunning.




Which style are you thinking? If you have mzw reward points, you could buy now, since you can't use during egg hunt anyway...


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Which style are you thinking?


Bailey or Small Nikki in 1 of those colors.


----------



## Reba

I bought Royal last year. After a long Winter, I couldn't wait for color!  I did love it., but tbh, didn't use as much as I thought. I recently sold. I am sure I will miss it at times. Very personal choice. And depends on wardrobe, personality etc. both are pretty...


----------



## MokeyLV

Hello! I'm a MZW newbie. Just received a black Paige and I really like it. I ordered it for a trip my family will be taking in a few weeks. I think it will be a great travel bag and looks cute on, too. I'm just wondering about quality I guess. I have a few nylon Longchamp Le Pliages, and they have worn terribly. The corners are all frayed. Does this happen to MZW bags? I'd like this bag to last for awhile. TIA!


----------



## Reba

MokeyLV said:


> Hello! I'm a MZW newbie. Just received a black Paige and I really like it. I ordered it for a trip my family will be taking in a few weeks. I think it will be a great travel bag and looks cute on, too. I'm just wondering about quality I guess. I have a few nylon Longchamp Le Pliages, and they have worn terribly. The corners are all frayed. Does this happen to MZW bags? I'd like this bag to last for awhile. TIA!




Quality is excellent. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Enjoy.  ...have several..several years..none of them have any signs of wear and tear.


----------



## mcg3897

I'm loving my Camo sutton!!!


----------



## swee7bebe

You guys!!!!!!!! I just opened up the box with my pacific sutton and its LOVE!!!! Medium is the perfect size and I really like the savoy I ordered. It fits my makeup, lotion, and my pm agenda.  I think I want all the colors [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## mariposa08

mcg3897 said:


> I'm loving my Camo sutton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303741



Love.  Is this the small?  I just ordered a small camo sutton yesterday- can't wait to get it.


----------



## Hirisa

mcg3897 said:


> I'm loving my Camo sutton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303741


So. darn. Cute! Glad you're loving yours- I know I'm loving mine!


----------



## Reba

mcg3897 said:


> I'm loving my Camo sutton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303741




You guys...I was done with this style.., you need to stop.   I love this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Do any of the other MZ historians here remember if Pebble was the only gray that had the green interior? I bought a Jane on ebay that's supposed to be Pebble, but I'm unsure. It's darker gray with red edge dye, silver hardware, green interior. Looks like it was never carried. Sounds like Pebble, right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree with many of your thoughts Luv. The Thunder is a pretty gray.
> 
> I too love the Zig Zag print; and Sophie was calling - - but, have done some Spring shopping, and realized that I have bought at least 4 striped shirts already - stripes & zig zags - maybe not.
> 
> The Poppy and Cloud are pretty colors. The River is fine...just tired of that shade, and last year's Royal I think was prettier and had the added interest of a slightly metallic  saffiano trim. I would say that is where all these are falling a little flat - no "added interest."  All just have the silver hardware, no more red edged leather; maybe at least on one color to jazz it up - the gray?   I think the Poppy would have been pretty with gold hardware...  A saffiano trim on the Cloud...  Something...
> 
> Some pretty colors. They did some classics. It's good enough...I guess.
> 
> 
> On where is the Roxy cb...I did notice that most of the regular line bags (not metro) that were released on the site were MZW exclusives. Maybe that's why?




Agree - some interesting leather, red edge dye, or gold hw would have been nice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice yesterday. I think any one of these three would have worked for me. Sophie just looks to darn much like my Lizzy to me - made me think of Tua's friend who can't tell her bags apart, ha ha. Pippa would be fun in a color, but kinda boring in black. So, I decided to try Janie. You made it look so nice. I have the Lizzy crossbody strap I can use; and can use the skinny Janie strap shoulder carry. I had $200 in Nordie Notes and $100 GC so fairly guilt-free [emoji6].   Hopefully it will make a cute vaca day trip bag, night out bag, and I think I will probably use day to day when I don't need to carry a bunch.    Thanks again!




Ooh can't wait to see! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Yay, let me know what you think when you get it. Happy I could help.  Love that it was guilt free.
> 
> 
> 
> I used my mzw rewards gc yesterday to buy a camo small sutton and it came to $40 so pretty guilt free too.




Great choice...such a cute bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MokeyLV said:


> Hello! I'm a MZW newbie. Just received a black Paige and I really like it. I ordered it for a trip my family will be taking in a few weeks. I think it will be a great travel bag and looks cute on, too. I'm just wondering about quality I guess. I have a few nylon Longchamp Le Pliages, and they have worn terribly. The corners are all frayed. Does this happen to MZW bags? I'd like this bag to last for awhile. TIA!




Welcome! They wear soooooo much better than Longchamp LP. No comparison really. I've had some of mine for years and the nylon shows no wear. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> You guys!!!!!!!! I just opened up the box with my pacific sutton and its LOVE!!!! Medium is the perfect size and I really like the savoy I ordered. It fits my makeup, lotion, and my pm agenda.  I think I want all the colors [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]




Congrats! Post pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mcg3897 said:


> I'm loving my Camo sutton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303741




[emoji173]&#65039;! Congrats!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Do any of the other MZ historians here remember if Pebble was the only gray that had the green interior? I bought a Jane on ebay that's supposed to be Pebble, but I'm unsure. It's darker gray with red edge dye, silver hardware, green interior. Looks like it was never carried. Sounds like Pebble, right?




Luv..was it a lime type green I think..,vague memory...I am old [emoji70]


----------



## Reba

Wow, if Pebble...never carried...that girl's closet is deep...


----------



## MokeyLV

LuvAllBags said:


> Welcome! They wear soooooo much better than Longchamp LP. No comparison really. I've had some of mine for years and the nylon shows no wear. Hope you enjoy it!





Reba said:


> Quality is excellent. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Enjoy.  ...have several..several years..none of them have any signs of wear and tear.



Great, thanks for the good news!


----------



## madaboutpastry

Hi! Does anyone have the camo sutton here? Wondering if mostly people use it as a gym bag/carry-on due to its size... TIA!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Do any of the other MZ historians here remember if Pebble was the only gray that had the green interior? I bought a Jane on ebay that's supposed to be Pebble, but I'm unsure. It's darker gray with red edge dye, silver hardware, green interior. Looks like it was never carried. Sounds like Pebble, right?



I just found the ebay listing.  That's definitely pebble.  I had a Kate in it.  You'll love the color--- one of their best!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I just found the ebay listing.  That's definitely pebble.  I had a Kate in it.  You'll love the color--- one of their best!




Oh good - thanks! I thought it had to be given the lining color but I was second guessing myself.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wow, if Pebble...never carried...that girl's closet is deep...




Yep, if it was ever carried there's no evidence, and it still has a silica packet in it, which often means it wasn't. 

A Pebble Jane has been on my hg list for a while.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, if it was ever carried there's no evidence, and it still has a silica packet in it, which often means it wasn't.
> 
> A Pebble Jane has been on my hg list for a while.




Good for you. Always amazes me the unused treasures that come out of some ladies closets!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Good for you. Always amazes me the unused treasures that come out of some ladies closets!


yes and I happen to be one of those ladies unfortunately :cry:  just got rid of 3 baby Janes brand new with tags..if the first one didnt work why buy more


----------



## BethL

I'd been emailing CS re: the egg hunt this year. I just got an email there will be no egg hunt this year.  There will be something like a double points weekend next weekend.


----------



## Beth24

BethL said:


> I'd been emailing CS re: the egg hunt this year. I just got an email there will be no egg hunt this year.  There will be something like a double points weekend next weekend.




What? No egg hunt? There will be a revolt!


----------



## BethL

Beth24 said:


> What? No egg hunt? There will be a revolt!


I know it's not a good move on their part. CS said there would be some other "fun things" in the year ahead, but I sort of doubt it would be anything to match the egg hunt. Why fix what isn't broken??


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good for you. Always amazes me the unused treasures that come out of some ladies closets!




Yes - including me sometimes!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> yes and I happen to be one of those ladies unfortunately :cry:  just got rid of 3 baby Janes brand new with tags..if the first one didnt work why buy more




I totally get it Tua. Sometimes you really want things to work that just don't.


----------



## estrie

mcg3897 said:


> I'm loving my Camo sutton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303741




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## estrie

BethL said:


> I'd been emailing CS re: the egg hunt this year. I just got an email there will be no egg hunt this year.  There will be something like a double points weekend next weekend.




[emoji21] it's such a staple!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BethL said:


> I'd been emailing CS re: the egg hunt this year. I just got an email there will be no egg hunt this year.  There will be something like a double points weekend next weekend.



What ? Are you serious? I even made an appointment for next wednesday rather thursday due to the hunt. I guess my wallet will be happy.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> yes and I happen to be one of those ladies unfortunately :cry:  just got rid of 3 baby Janes brand new with tags..if the first one didnt work why buy more



I am bad with them too. I did use my Charcoal luster one, but my poor currant and navy/ ocean I can't even remember . If I do not use them in the spring and summer this year I may do the same.


----------



## mariposa08

BethL said:


> I'd been emailing CS re: the egg hunt this year. I just got an email there will be no egg hunt this year.  There will be something like a double points weekend next weekend.






It will be so disappointing if the egg hunt is going away.  Do you know who emailed you from mzw?


----------



## BethL

mariposa08 said:


> It will be so disappointing if the egg hunt is going away.  Do you know who emailed you from mzw?


Someone from their customer service division so it should be an official answer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I know it's not a good move on their part. CS said there would be some other "fun things" in the year ahead, but I sort of doubt it would be anything to match the egg hunt. Why fix what isn't broken??




They always had technical issues with it...maybe that's why.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I'd been emailing CS re: the egg hunt this year. I just got an email there will be no egg hunt this year.  There will be something like a double points weekend next weekend.




Oh geez, double points right after I just ordered stuff. Of course.


----------



## mariposa08

BethL said:


> Someone from their customer service division so it should be an official answer.



Well that's a letdown.  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's another EUC Pebble Jane on the bay...not my auction.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Cloud and Poppy things today...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. Pics soon.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> They always had technical issues with it...maybe that's why.



This is what I was thinking. The bigger it got the more glitches seem to happen.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Cloud and Poppy things today...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. Pics soon.


Sounds pretty congrats on ur new goodies. I think those 2 are the best colors so far this year


----------



## makn808

WHAT?!?! No egg hunt? Wow, total let down. Admittedly, their IT dept has always been like a bunch of monkeys programming with bananas...countless glitches duriing advent and egg hunt. But to not have egg hunt? Really disappointing. They should - I don't know - find better IT support?


----------



## ms p

I look forward to egg hunt and advert. How Sad ~


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> WHAT?!?! No egg hunt? Wow, total let down. Admittedly, their IT dept has always been like a bunch of monkeys programming with bananas...countless glitches duriing advent and egg hunt. But to not have egg hunt? Really disappointing. They should - I don't know - find better IT support?


Yea I was pretty disappointed too but in a way it's good for me and my wallet. I'm trying to have my bag collection under control


----------



## Reba

I didn't really need/want anything...  But, the Egg Hunt was fun. Kinda like playing the slot machines but for purses!  I don't play slot machines...but, if they started showing prizes like this [emoji162][emoji163][emoji164] I might...

Oh well...it was fun while it lasted...


----------



## justwatchin

tua said:


> Yea I was pretty disappointed too but in a way it's good for me and my wallet. I'm trying to have my bag collection under control


Me too but I loved the egg hunt and last year was my first and I guess only time


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I didn't really need/want anything...  But, the Egg Hunt was fun. Kinda like playing the slot machines but for purses!  I don't play slot machines...but, if they started showing prizes like this [emoji162][emoji163][emoji164] I might...
> 
> Oh well...it was fun while it lasted...



I bought way too many other brand bags this month. I really do not need the small roxy. My wallet is probably breathing a sigh of relief that it won't be emptied yet again.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I bought way too many other brand bags this month. I really do not need the small roxy. My wallet is probably breathing a sigh of relief that it won't be emptied yet again.




I have bought a few bags so far this year, and been doing some clothes and shoe shopping too!  So..yes...maybe just an Easter dinner with family is the best way to celebrate this year!


----------



## bagsncakes

Has anyone got the cameo luster color. I can't stop looking at the micro Mayfair but can't find a real life picture of the color. It looks totally different on Bloomingdales and Nordstrom. 

This pic from bloomies




And this is from Nordstrom


----------



## Reba

Try Neiman's website...it's pretty lifelike


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Try Neiman's website...it's pretty lifelike




I can't see any Mz Wallace on NM's website [emoji15]
I thought it was because they won't ship Mz Wallace to Australia, so I changed country to United States, I still can't see Mz Wallace on there..


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> I can't see any Mz Wallace on NM's website [emoji15]
> I thought it was because they won't ship Mz Wallace to Australia, so I changed country to United States, I still can't see Mz Wallace on there..




I am sorry...brain fog.., spent 12 hours at NCAA Basketball Tournament yesterday [emoji459][emoji43][emoji459]..., meant Saks Fifth Ave...so sorry...


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> Has anyone got the cameo luster color. I can't stop looking at the micro Mayfair but can't find a real life picture of the color. It looks totally different on Bloomingdales and Nordstrom.
> 
> This pic from bloomies
> 
> View attachment 3305084
> 
> 
> And this is from Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 3305085




This color looks different in different light, but I would say the bottom pic is more accurate. It is less pink IRL than it looks in some pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## bagsncakes

LuvAllBags said:


> This color looks different in different light, but I would say the bottom pic is more accurate. It is less pink IRL than it looks in some pictures. Hope this helps.




Thanx. This means it's not for me. I hope this bag comes in different (pretty) colors soon, haha. I love it. Until then, I'll wait for reviews on it. It looks small but I am sure it can hold enough like my janie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> Thanx. This means it's not for me. I hope this bag comes in different (pretty) colors soon, haha. I love it. Until then, I'll wait for reviews on it. It looks small but I am sure it can hold enough like my janie.




Not sure if you're looking for the small or the mini...I think the mini has only been released once so far, so maybe it will be back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Luv keeps sneaking back to look at Zig Zag...[emoji41][emoji51][emoji56]


----------



## bagsncakes

LuvAllBags said:


> Not sure if you're looking for the small or the mini...I think the mini has only been released once so far, so maybe it will be back.




The mini. I love crossbody bags that are roomy enough to hold everything I carry with me. This looks like it. Has a nice thick strap too. My janie strap is thinner and I feel that it digs into my shoulder when the bag becomes heavy.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

bagsncakes said:


> Has anyone got the cameo luster color. I can't stop looking at the micro Mayfair but can't find a real life picture of the color. It looks totally different on Bloomingdales and Nordstrom.
> 
> This pic from bloomies
> 
> View attachment 3305084
> 
> 
> And this is from Nordstrom
> 
> View attachment 3305085





This is from an eBay listing (not mine): 





Hope this helps!


----------



## Reba

Jade Roxy is $189 on Nordies


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> The mini. I love crossbody bags that are roomy enough to hold everything I carry with me. This looks like it. Has a nice thick strap too. My janie strap is thinner and I feel that it digs into my shoulder when the bag becomes heavy.




You should call MZW and ask to buy one of their black regular thickness crossbody straps. It looks great on Janie and won't dig.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Jade Roxy is $189 on Nordies




Great deal!


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> You should call MZW and ask to buy one of their black regular thickness crossbody straps. It looks great on Janie and won't dig.




I have a Hayley that came without a crossbody strap, because I bought it cheap from a reseller. I am in Australia, and Mz Wallace was charging me $110 to post the strap to me. Their shipping is ridiculously expensive. So I can never buy from their website or from them via phone etc. I then bought a similar coloured strap from etsy for $20. It is lighter then currant, but no one else can tell other than myself, as u can see in the picture. 



Janie is a small bag and I wonder if it will look funny with a thicker strap..


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I didn't really need/want anything...  But, the Egg Hunt was fun. Kinda like playing the slot machines but for purses!  I don't play slot machines...but, if they started showing prizes like this [emoji162][emoji163][emoji164] I might...
> 
> Oh well...it was fun while it lasted...




Haha, to be fair you didn't have to pay to look for eggs &#128578;


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> What ? Are you serious? I even made an appointment for next wednesday rather thursday due to the hunt. I guess my wallet will be happy.




That is definitely devotion worthy of this group 

I haven't been into my bags lately, I blame pregnancy (?) and probably the broken ankle doesn't help cause I don't carry anything at all except crutches anyway, and my husband's response was, "well Easter is coming up..." Referring to the egg hunt! It was super sweet and makes no egg hunt a bit ironic for me  

Looking forward to pictures of Luv's cloud bag and probably getting cloud Cece, I think, if double points. The model's outfit sold me on the bag...


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> I have a Hayley that came without a crossbody strap, because I bought it cheap from a reseller. I am in Australia, and Mz Wallace was charging me $110 to post the strap to me. Their shipping is ridiculously expensive. So I can never buy from their website or from them via phone etc. I then bought a similar coloured strap from etsy for $20. It is lighter then currant, but no one else can tell other than myself, as u can see in the picture.
> View attachment 3306030
> 
> 
> Janie is a small bag and I wonder if it will look funny with a thicker strap..




A couple of pages back on this thread, Mariposa is modeling pics with Janie with thicker regular MZ strap.., and it looks great. Check it out...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> That is definitely devotion worthy of this group
> 
> I haven't been into my bags lately, I blame pregnancy (?) and probably the broken ankle doesn't help cause I don't carry anything at all except crutches anyway, and my husband's response was, "well Easter is coming up..." Referring to the egg hunt! It was super sweet and makes no egg hunt a bit ironic for me
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of Luv's cloud bag and probably getting cloud Cece, I think, if double points. The model's outfit sold me on the bag...




Sorry to hear about your ankle. Hope you are healing quickly...in time for baby. Sending best wishes...


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> That is definitely devotion worthy of this group
> 
> I haven't been into my bags lately, I blame pregnancy (?) and probably the broken ankle doesn't help cause I don't carry anything at all except crutches anyway, and my husband's response was, "well Easter is coming up..." Referring to the egg hunt! It was super sweet and makes no egg hunt a bit ironic for me
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of Luv's cloud bag and probably getting cloud Cece, I think, if double points. The model's outfit sold me on the bag...



Hope you heal quick!


----------



## dcooney4

The odd thing is I finally after a year found a bag I would have wanted from them . The egg discounts would have made it possible to try.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> The odd thing is I finally after a year found a bag I would have wanted from them . The egg discounts would have made it possible to try.


Deff agree with you. I wanted to try out something new too. I was going to give Bailey a chance but now I'm not so sure anymore. Even if the bag didn't work out I wouldn't mind it as much if I got a good egg discount on it. Also trying to find those eggs is kinda of exciting and addicting I must say and very fun too


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> That is definitely devotion worthy of this group
> 
> I haven't been into my bags lately, I blame pregnancy (?) and probably the broken ankle doesn't help cause I don't carry anything at all except crutches anyway, and my husband's response was, "well Easter is coming up..." Referring to the egg hunt! It was super sweet and makes no egg hunt a bit ironic for me
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of Luv's cloud bag and probably getting cloud Cece, I think, if double points. The model's outfit sold me on the bag...




Broken ankle?? Ugh! So sorry to hear that! I'll post pics of Cloud and Poppy tomorrow! I already put my stuff in Poppy Roxy and have to say it's my fave red they've ever done. It reminds me of the Cayenne I missed years ago. I'm now glad it has plain leather as the color's enough on this one. I'm kind of wishing Cloud had Saffiano trim.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Broken ankle?? Ugh! So sorry to hear that! I'll post pics of Cloud and Poppy tomorrow! I already put my stuff in Poppy Roxy and have to say it's my fave red they've ever done. It reminds me of the Cayenne I missed years ago. I'm now glad it has plain leather as the color's enough on this one. I'm kind of wishing Cloud had Saffiano trim.




Saffiano would have been perfect on cloud. What bag did you get in cloud? Can't wait to see.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Broken ankle?? Ugh! So sorry to hear that! I'll post pics of Cloud and Poppy tomorrow! I already put my stuff in Poppy Roxy and have to say it's my fave red they've ever done. It reminds me of the Cayenne I missed years ago. I'm now glad it has plain leather as the color's enough on this one. I'm kind of wishing Cloud had Saffiano trim.


Haven't seen in person but based on my screen the colors are all gorgeous, perfect poppy and cloud is beautiful. I also really love river, especially the Bailey. Saffiano trim on cloud would have me drooling. One of the reasons why I love royal from last Spring/ Summer 2015 is the iridescent saffiano trim.

Enjoy your new bags and looking forward to viewing your pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Poppy Roxy and Cloud Jane. It's snowing here today [emoji15], so it's a bit dark. I took photos with and without flash. Will take better pics when I carry the bags in daylight. Poppy will be carried tomorrow, so I can capture her pic then.


----------



## BethL

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Poppy Roxy and Cloud Jane. It's snowing here today [emoji15], so it's a bit dark. I took photos with and without flash. Will take better pics when I carry the bags in daylight. Poppy will be carried tomorrow, so I can capture her pic then.
> 
> View attachment 3307467
> View attachment 3307468
> View attachment 3307469
> View attachment 3307470


So pretty!! Would you say Cloud is like a light denim blue/chambray color? That's what it looks like on my monitor; almost has a silvery cast to it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> So pretty!! Would you say Cloud is like a light denim blue/chambray color? That's what it looks like on my monitor; almost has a silvery cast to it.




Thanks! Cloud is a pretty typical light blue - close to chambray. My photo makes it look a bit metallic but it's not. I promise a better pic once I carry it.


----------



## Reba

The Poppy looks very pretty. Is the logo patch being a matching color a new thing?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Poppy looks very pretty. Is the logo patch being a matching color a new thing?




Good eye...I hadn't noticed but I think so! This bag does not have the typical vacchetta MZW patch on the side or bottom.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Good eye...I hadn't noticed but I think so! This bag does not have the typical vacchetta MZW patch on the side or bottom.




With the placement of the patch being up front and center, I am glad they matched it. But, I think I prefer older placement. The things I have always loved about MZW have been awesome organization, lightweight durable materials, and inconspicuous branding.


----------



## mcg3897

Yes, this is the small camo sutton.  I have the large one as well but it is more of an overnight bag than a purse.


----------



## herfyjo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Poppy Roxy and Cloud Jane. It's snowing here today [emoji15], so it's a bit dark. I took photos with and without flash. Will take better pics when I carry the bags in daylight. Poppy will be carried tomorrow, so I can capture her pic then.
> 
> View attachment 3307467
> View attachment 3307468
> View attachment 3307469
> View attachment 3307470




Would you say Poppy is more red, pink or coral?  It looks different in every pic I've seen.


----------



## Reba

Oh my... No time to spend truly checking it out, but Black Moto Janie arrived today. First impression...OMG...so darn cute, and to have a small bag with all the attention to details of the classic MZ's; to die for. It's a keeper for me...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Oh my... No time to spend truly checking it out, but Black Moto Janie arrived today. First impression...OMG...so darn cute, and to have a small bag with all the attention to details of the classic MZ's; to die for. It's a keeper for me...



Congrats! I hope you find using it to be as much fun as looking at it! It really is one the cutest bags ever, in my opinion.


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Oh my... No time to spend truly checking it out, but Black Moto Janie arrived today. First impression...OMG...so darn cute, and to have a small bag with all the attention to details of the classic MZ's; to die for. It's a keeper for me...




Congrats! Exactly my thoughts when I received mine. You will enjoy using it too [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> Congrats! I hope you find using it to be as much fun as looking at it! It really is one the cutest bags ever, in my opinion.







bagsncakes said:


> Congrats! Exactly my thoughts when I received mine. You will enjoy using it too [emoji4]




I think you two are right...so cute, and I can't wait to have a chance to try my things in it. [emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh my... No time to spend truly checking it out, but Black Moto Janie arrived today. First impression...OMG...so darn cute, and to have a small bag with all the attention to details of the classic MZ's; to die for. It's a keeper for me...



Oh good! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## aladistance

Hello! 

I bought a new to me Baby Jane at a local consignment store and ended re-selling it back because it was too small. Do you ladies have any recommendations on the best re-sell market for MZ Wallace bags? I've checked eBay and Tradsey, but wanted to get all of your wise opinions!  

TIA!


----------



## LuvAllBags

herfyjo said:


> Would you say Poppy is more red, pink or coral?  It looks different in every pic I've seen.




Red with orange undertones. It is actually more of a vermillion than the actual vermillion from last spring! I always think of vermillion as an orangey-red. I don't see any pink in this, and it's not quite orange enough to be coral. It's a bright, happy, summery red.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh my... No time to spend truly checking it out, but Black Moto Janie arrived today. First impression...OMG...so darn cute, and to have a small bag with all the attention to details of the classic MZ's; to die for. It's a keeper for me...




That's awesome! Post pics soon. Would love to see what it holds. Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

aladistance said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a new to me Baby Jane at a local consignment store and ended re-selling it back because it was too small. Do you ladies have any recommendations on the best re-sell market for MZ Wallace bags? I've checked eBay and Tradsey, but wanted to get all of your wise opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




Hi, 

Welcome! I tend to buy on ebay only, but others have bought on tradesy. I believe the largest selection is on ebay. MZs are not faked, so luckily no issues there. Some brands are copying their style, but they are not being faked like LV, etc.


----------



## Reba

Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine. 

She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall). 

Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...



Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses. 



Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...



Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!



Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).
> 
> Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...
> View attachment 3308885
> 
> 
> Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses.
> View attachment 3308890
> 
> 
> Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...
> View attachment 3308895
> 
> 
> Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!
> View attachment 3308899
> 
> 
> Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]



Aw Reba! Janie is a total cutie patootie! Thank your posting these awesome pics!


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).
> 
> Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...
> View attachment 3308885
> 
> 
> Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses.
> View attachment 3308890
> 
> 
> Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...
> View attachment 3308895
> 
> 
> Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!
> View attachment 3308899
> 
> 
> Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]



So cute and so nicely organized! Perfect. And I'm totally stealing your "lip gloss in the side pocket" trick because that is ingenious.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> So cute and so nicely organized! Perfect. And I'm totally stealing your "lip gloss in the side pocket" trick because that is ingenious.




[emoji168][emoji182]


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).
> 
> Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...
> View attachment 3308885
> 
> 
> Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses.
> View attachment 3308890
> 
> 
> Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...
> View attachment 3308895
> 
> 
> Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!
> View attachment 3308899
> 
> 
> Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]



Janie is very cute, and I love your pink accessories, especially that scalloped Kate Spade!


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).
> 
> Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...
> View attachment 3308885
> 
> 
> Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses.
> View attachment 3308890
> 
> 
> Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...
> View attachment 3308895
> 
> 
> Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!
> View attachment 3308899
> 
> 
> Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]



Sweet!!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Janie is very cute, and I love your pink accessories, especially that scalloped Kate Spade!




Thank you Renza!  I love having my most used cards in a case like that. Makes such good use of MZ pockets..quick easy grab.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).
> 
> Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...
> View attachment 3308885
> 
> 
> Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses.
> View attachment 3308890
> 
> 
> Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...
> View attachment 3308895
> 
> 
> Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!
> View attachment 3308899
> 
> 
> Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]


Love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).
> 
> Pics...fully loaded, and not looking stressed at all...
> View attachment 3308885
> 
> 
> Interior loaded, includes two mz market purses one with makeup, the other odds and ends (hand lotion, floss, tape, bottle opener..idk..always ready)...Kleenex pack, mz wallet, in slide pockets lip gloss and microfiber case with sunglasses.
> View attachment 3308890
> 
> 
> Exterior rear pocket has my small credit card holder with ID and 2 most used cards, pen case and my phone fits here too...
> View attachment 3308895
> 
> 
> Front pockets..one for keys and one for gum!
> View attachment 3308899
> 
> 
> Probably more information than you needed to know...but, it is hard to judge what the heck fits...now you have a better idea. [emoji4]




Completely adorable! Thank you for showing what fits inside. I love that you will use different strap options with it. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bubbastatta

Thanks Reba, I really like to be able to see just how much will fit into a bag before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Reba

bubbastatta said:


> Thanks Reba, I really like to be able to see just how much will fit into a bag before I pull the trigger.




Hope it was helpful!  If you are going to purchase Janie, one thing I wanted to mention, it does not come with a market purse. Not sure why, I have 2 of the newer/larger size organizing all my "stuff," and they certainly fit.  Not a big deal.., just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Reba

Side note..., my daughter called from college..."don't worry mom, bringing home my extra laptop for Ya..going to get you all set up for the Hunt!"  I told her no need...  too funny..


----------



## swee7bebe

What do you all use the pouches that come with your bag for? My sutton came with 3 so I'm using the largest one to store my moby wrap (fits perfectly!) but I have the other two plus the pouch from my medium sutton.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Side note..., my daughter called from college..."don't worry mom, bringing home my extra laptop for Ya..going to get you all set up for the Hunt!"  I told her no need...  too funny..




Oh that's just so sweet and sad at the same time. Love how your daughter knows what you need! And love your Janie too. [emoji2]


----------



## Beth24

swee7bebe said:


> What do you all use the pouches that come with your bag for? My sutton came with 3 so I'm using the largest one to store my moby wrap (fits perfectly!) but I have the other two plus the pouch from my medium sutton.




I find I don't use the Sutton or metro pouches at all. There so flimsy! They just sit in my closet. Am interested in hearing what others use them for! Baby wrap is a great idea.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Others have given their mini reviews of mini Janie..here is mine.
> 
> She is a cutie-pie. Small but pudgy enough to tote more than you think. Love the classic red-edging and attention to details on this mini version.  Purchased to take on trip as a day-tripper bag; however I can see myself getting a lot more use from it than that. I plan on using the thin strap that comes with shoulder carry and my strap from Lizzy when I want to go crossbody (I am tall).



I love the pics.  So glad Janie is going to work for you.


----------



## mariposa08

swee7bebe said:


> What do you all use the pouches that come with your bag for? My sutton came with 3 so I'm using the largest one to store my moby wrap (fits perfectly!) but I have the other two plus the pouch from my medium sutton.



I don't use most of them.  The metro pouches are used mainly when we travel for bathroom items, cords for our electronics.  I use the regular market pouches for tissues, receipts, lotion.


----------



## psucutie

Hi everyone! Back from my vacation.  I absolutely loved traveling with the Roxy Overnight and the Black Moto Marlena.   

The overnight bag helped me to really organize my things on long flights where I was able to get to everything I needed quickly.  Got a little heavy on my shoulder walking around the airport long distances, but otherwise so handy!

The Marlena held everything I needed for a day of sightseeing, camera, phone, wallet, suntan lotion, rain jacket, etc.  Really happy with it.  However, I know there are certain cities/countries that I wouldn't use it for fear of easy access to my things versus a cross body bag.

I'm sad that I missed the Nordies sale on the Jade Roxy Crossbody.  Will keep my eyes peeled for another sale.


----------



## mbmb

swee7bebe said:


> What do you all use the pouches that come with your bag for? My sutton came with 3 so I'm using the largest one to store my moby wrap (fits perfectly!) but I have the other two plus the pouch from my medium sutton.



Most I don't use. But for travel I use a small one for the shoulder strap (which I still haven't ever used) for my (large) Sutton, and a large one for an extra change of underwear and socks always packed in my carry-on in case checked luggage gets lost.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Oh that's just so sweet and sad at the same time. Love how your daughter knows what you need! And love your Janie too. [emoji2]




Ha, ha. Yes..was sweet of her; and we all here have a little less hop in our step this Easter weekend [emoji22][emoji195].


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Hi everyone! Back from my vacation.  I absolutely loved traveling with the Roxy Overnight and the Black Moto Marlena.
> 
> The overnight bag helped me to really organize my things on long flights where I was able to get to everything I needed quickly.  Got a little heavy on my shoulder walking around the airport long distances, but otherwise so handy!
> 
> The Marlena held everything I needed for a day of sightseeing, camera, phone, wallet, suntan lotion, rain jacket, etc.  Really happy with it.  However, I know there are certain cities/countries that I wouldn't use it for fear of easy access to my things versus a cross body bag.
> 
> I'm sad that I missed the Nordies sale on the Jade Roxy Crossbody.  Will keep my eyes peeled for another sale.




Keep checking Nordies..I have seen that pop on and off a few times....


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Hi everyone! Back from my vacation.  I absolutely loved traveling with the Roxy Overnight and the Black Moto Marlena.
> 
> The overnight bag helped me to really organize my things on long flights where I was able to get to everything I needed quickly.  Got a little heavy on my shoulder walking around the airport long distances, but otherwise so handy!
> 
> The Marlena held everything I needed for a day of sightseeing, camera, phone, wallet, suntan lotion, rain jacket, etc.  Really happy with it.  However, I know there are certain cities/countries that I wouldn't use it for fear of easy access to my things versus a cross body bag.
> 
> I'm sad that I missed the Nordies sale on the Jade Roxy Crossbody.  Will keep my eyes peeled for another sale.




That one is buried incorrectly on the Nordies site. Check the item that says Small Roxy and shows several prices. If you click on the Jade, I believe you'll see the cross-body on sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

swee7bebe said:


> What do you all use the pouches that come with your bag for? My sutton came with 3 so I'm using the largest one to store my moby wrap (fits perfectly!) but I have the other two plus the pouch from my medium sutton.




I use my metro style pouches in my suitcases for things like dirty laundry, shoes, etc. They wash easily, which makes them perfect for these uses. 

I tend not to use the market pouches that come with the bedford bags.


----------



## justwatchin

mbmb said:


> Most I don't use. But for travel I use a small one for the shoulder strap (which I still haven't ever used) for my (large) Sutton, and a large one for an extra change of underwear and socks always packed in my carry-on in case checked luggage gets lost.


Those are very good ideas because I have never used them because I thought they were so limp and flimsy.


----------



## Reba

I use the regular market purses.   Always have two packed. One has everyday tote along makeup items; face powder, lip product or two compact mirror. The other is for things I think I might, and probably never will, need; tiny hand lotion, fashion tape, cough drops, bottle opener, dental sticks, emery board, nail clippers, single shout packet, single wet ones...even a teeny tiny salt n' pepper packet. Yes, I am a wacko. Every time I switch bags, both market purses go in.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> That one is buried incorrectly on the Nordies site. Check the item that says Small Roxy and shows several prices. If you click on the Jade, I believe you'll see the cross-body on sale.



Thank you for the heads up.  I was wondering why it almost instantaneously disappeared on me.  I purchased and will see if I will keep it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I use the regular market purses.   Always have two packed. One has everyday tote along makeup items; face powder, lip product or two compact mirror. The other is for things I think I might, and probably never will, need; tiny hand lotion, fashion tape, cough drops, bottle opener, dental sticks, emery board, nail clippers, single shout packet, single wet ones...even a teeny tiny salt n' pepper packet. Yes, I am a wacko. Every time I switch bags, both market purses go in.




I have my own wacko kit...tiny hand lotion, kleenex, benadryl, claritin d, advil, Immodium ([emoji51]), hair elastics, lip balm, hand sanitizer, emery board, emergency phone charger, extra contact lenses, bandaids, nail clippers, tide pen. Haha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thank you for the heads up.  I was wondering why it almost instantaneously disappeared on me.  I purchased and will see if I will keep it.




Great! Yes that's the good thing about Nordies...you can always return if it doesn't work.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have my own wacko kit...tiny hand lotion, kleenex, benadryl, claritin d, advil, Immodium ([emoji51]), hair elastics, lip balm, hand sanitizer, emery board, emergency phone charger, extra contact lenses, bandaids, nail clippers, tide pen. Haha!




Ooh..can you believe this wacko needs you (wacko) for Benadryl idea...even tho have had tongue swells to nuts, shellfish and smells...ha ha...but got my nude and pop of color lip products!  Priorities!  [emoji168]...and a bottle opener...head hangs in shame...exit


----------



## dcooney4

Are they going to do anything special tomorrow at all?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..can you believe this wacko needs you (wacko) for Benadryl idea...even tho have had tongue swells to nuts, shellfish and smells...ha ha...but got my nude and pop of color lip products!  Priorities!  [emoji168]...and a bottle opener...head hangs in shame...exit




Bahahahahaha! Priorities indeed! Slide a benadryl pill or two into that wacko kit!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Bahahahahaha! Priorities indeed! Slide a benadryl pill or two into that wacko kit!




Yes smart one...will do...


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> Are they going to do anything special tomorrow at all?



Havent gotten an email from them yet noting a sale.  My guess is no.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Havent gotten an email from them yet noting a sale.  My guess is no.




It's like they kidnapped the Easter Bunny...[emoji22][emoji23][emoji24]


----------



## Reba

Here you go girls...click on this and pretend. [emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195]


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> It's like they kidnapped the Easter Bunny...[emoji22][emoji23][emoji24]



Hahaha.  At least they didnt take my (real, from overseas) Cadbury Creme Eggs.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

so there really is no egg hunt this Easter? how sad


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Hahaha.  At least they didnt take my (real, from overseas) Cadbury Creme Eggs.




Oh yum..that means real yummy chocolate


----------



## dcooney4

reba said:


> View attachment 3310336
> 
> 
> here you go girls...click on this and pretend. [emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195]


  You crack me up!


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Ooh..can you believe this wacko needs you (wacko) for Benadryl idea...even tho have had tongue swells to nuts, shellfish and smells...ha ha...but got my nude and pop of color lip products!  Priorities!  [emoji168]...and a bottle opener...head hangs in shame...exit



Bottle openers are a necessity in our household, thus my keychain


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Bottle openers are a necessity in our household, thus my keychain




You make me feel better!  My keychain is an obnoxious sparkly mini version of my dog (given to me by my daughter). Anyway, in a pinch...we'd be the heroes!


----------



## Reba

I was wondering if maybe it is more lucrative, considering staffing, shipping, etc..., to take excess inventory and sell off to sites such as Rue La La etc., rather than host Easter Egg Event. Maybe we should be checking those sites in the coming months.


----------



## psucutie

They just emailed double points on all purchases this weekend.

Yippee.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Bottle openers are a necessity in our household, thus my keychain




Nice! A classy version, lol!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I was wondering if maybe it is more lucrative, considering staffing, shipping, etc..., to take excess inventory and sell off to sites such as Rue La La etc., rather than host Easter Egg Event. Maybe we should be checking those sites in the coming months.




Possibly! I'm willing to bet Egg Hunt results in customer service nightmares during and after the holiday weekend...site crashes...people saying they found eggs worth xx amount but then the correct amount didn't reflect in their cart...eggs disappeared in their cart...you name it. Maybe too complicated/too much hassle?


----------



## LuvAllBags

How are folks feeling about their Roxy crossbodies? As good as Paige or no?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> How are folks feeling about their Roxy crossbodies? As good as Paige or no?



Will let you know when I get mine this weekend!


----------



## missbell512

I have been thinking about buying an MZ Wallace for a few weeks now.  So last weekend I hoped on the train and went into the city to see them in person.  I'm still torn.  I felt like some of the bags looked like a giant Diaper Bag (I think it was the pleats on the front pockets).  I did however love the metro bag.  The new colors are beautiful! Still debating.  I travel A LOT for work, so looking for something with lots of pockets, feminine but not to much so, and easy to clean. I was also looking at Dagne Dane but they are very plain. UGH the struggle is real.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did I ever post this? I don't think so...daytime shot of Poppy Roxy.


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Did I ever post this? I don't think so...daytime shot of Poppy Roxy.
> 
> View attachment 3311383




Love that color!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Did I ever post this? I don't think so...daytime shot of Poppy Roxy.
> 
> View attachment 3311383




Pretty color Luv. How does quality seem?  Saw a post on their Facebook with a customer's bag unraveling somehow after just a few months. Hoping it was just a fluke, and not a sign of newer productions...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pretty color Luv. How does quality seem?  Saw a post on their Facebook with a customer's bag unraveling somehow after just a few months. Hoping it was just a fluke, and not a sign of newer productions...




Thanks! Quality seems fine but it's only been a short time. Time will tell. This is the first Roxy I've really liked. Color makes all the difference, I think, especially since Roxy is much more plain than Jane. It won't replace Jane due to the floppiness, but will be good in a few colors that fill in my Jane collection. A bright red was a bedford color I've really wanted. I'm still so sorry I missed persimmon and cayenne. I think Jane came in one of them.

I also realized today that Jane fits my new work laptop but regular Roxy only holds it with much duress...another [emoji107]&#127995; because that's critical for me, at least 5 days a week and on biz trips.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Love that color!




Thanks! Love a good bright red...has always been a fave color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! Quality seems fine but it's only been a short time. Time will tell. This is the first Roxy I've really liked. Color makes all the difference, I think, especially since Roxy is much more plain than Jane. It won't replace Jane due to the floppiness, but will be good in a few colors that fill in my Jane collection. A bright red was a bedford color I've really wanted. I'm still so sorry I missed persimmon and cayenne. I think Jane came in one of them.
> 
> I also realized today that Jane fits my new work laptop but regular Roxy only holds it with much duress...another [emoji107]&#127995; because that's critical for me, at least 5 days a week and on biz trips.




...so don't nobody be calling Jane a "Plain Jane."  Ha ha. Good luck with Roxy. I hope for all our sakes the quality stays high.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> ...so don't nobody be calling Jane a "Plain Jane."  Ha ha. Good luck with Roxy. I hope for all our sakes the quality stays high.




Haha yes! Plain Roxy, not Plain Jane!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> Will let you know when I get mine this weekend!


I recently sold my Roxy Crossbody that black interior was really bothering me and also I didn't like how it didn't have that outside top leather trim like Paige does. If they change the interior color maybe I'll repurchase it or possibly get Bailey. But I think i'll step back a lil bit from the bags. today just ordered 2 of their cosmetic cases with my rewards points. So happy to get Poppy Ines and River Savoy and can't wait to see them IRL


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Ups I meant to quote LuvAllBags sorry psucutie


----------



## justwatchin

missbell512 said:


> I have been thinking about buying an MZ Wallace for a few weeks now.  So last weekend I hoped on the train and went into the city to see them in person.  I'm still torn.  I felt like some of the bags looked like a giant Diaper Bag (I think it was the pleats on the front pockets).  I did however love the metro bag.  The new colors are beautiful! Still debating.  I travel A LOT for work, so looking for something with lots of pockets, feminine but not to much so, and easy to clean. I was also looking at Dagne Dane but they are very plain. UGH the struggle is real.


Metro totes are my favorite too. I have several of the small which are plenty for me since I don't carry much. They are super lightweight and I would think easy to wash on delicate cycle if needed.


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> Did I ever post this? I don't think so...daytime shot of Poppy Roxy.
> 
> View attachment 3311383


My favorite kind of red- just a hint of orange for vibrancy! Lovely! I think nice rich colors like this are the perfect fit for the Roxy.

Wandered over to the MZW facebook page and was not too surprised to see some grievances being aired about the lack of an egg hunt this year. I totally sympathize with the disappointment, and I do think the lack of an egg hunt reveals (yet another) disconnection with their long time customers. LuvAllBags' point about the potential complications of the hunt, and how that might have influenced their desire to take a break from it made a lot of sense to me. Still, the hunt's absence certainly feels symptomatic of an ongoing loss of uniqueness on MZWs part. Hopefully it will return next year, and feel more generous and less cheap, er, _circumscribed_ than last years.

But, seeing as the new school quarter begins Tuesday, and I had to spend two hundred dollars on books, and another five hundred on new glasses (they're cute though!) I am okay without the hunt this year!  I'm rather broke, and that promo would have had me so preoccupied at a time when I really need to be getting back into focus. Plus, it's hard not to see a sale and then develop a pair of rose colored sales goggles, which then results in regrettable purchases, for me anyway. So...silver linings, yeah?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I recently sold my Roxy Crossbody that black interior was really bothering me and also I didn't like how it didn't have that outside top leather trim like Paige does. If they change the interior color maybe I'll repurchase it or possibly get Bailey. But I think i'll step back a lil bit from the bags. today just ordered 2 of their cosmetic cases with my rewards points. So happy to get Poppy Ines and River Savoy and can't wait to see them IRL




Congrats on your cases! I hear ya on the black lining. It just ruins a bag for me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> My favorite kind of red- just a hint of orange for vibrancy! Lovely! I think nice rich colors like this are the perfect fit for the Roxy.
> 
> Wandered over to the MZW facebook page and was not too surprised to see some grievances being aired about the lack of an egg hunt this year. I totally sympathize with the disappointment, and I do think the lack of an egg hunt reveals (yet another) disconnection with their long time customers. LuvAllBags' point about the potential complications of the hunt, and how that might have influenced their desire to take a break from it made a lot of sense to me. Still, the hunt's absence certainly feels symptomatic of an ongoing loss of uniqueness on MZWs part. Hopefully it will return next year, and feel more generous and less cheap, er, _circumscribed_ than last years.
> 
> But, seeing as the new school quarter begins Tuesday, and I had to spend two hundred dollars on books, and another five hundred on new glasses (they're cute though!) I am okay without the hunt this year!  I'm rather broke, and that promo would have had me so preoccupied at a time when I really need to be getting back into focus. Plus, it's hard not to see a sale and then develop a pair of rose colored sales goggles, which then results in regrettable purchases, for me anyway. So...silver linings, yeah?




Well said!!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;

I miss the hunt but do not need the sale to encourage me to buy things I'm not excited about otherwise. Silver linings!


----------



## Reba

I guess I didn't need to be encouraged to buy..., but, the hope of the silver or golden eggs!  The hope of things from the "storage room" making their way back to daylight.., fun new items we didn't expect!  C'mon..those are the fun memories of Egg Hunt...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I guess I didn't need to be encouraged to buy..., but, the hope of the silver or golden eggs!  The hope of things from the "storage room" making their way back to daylight.., fun new items we didn't expect!  C'mon..those are the fun memories of Egg Hunt...




True - forgot about that stuff.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm really surprised by how much I like the Cloud Metro items. The color is so pretty. I really, really wish they hadn't shrunk the Smetro...all of this season's Smetros are the new smaller size, so I'm out unless they reverse that decision. 

The things I keep going back to visit are the Cloud and Zig Zag Metro lines and Poppy Ingrid.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> True - forgot about that stuff.




Guess I will have to make memories with family now...[emoji15]. Jk..[emoji195][emoji214]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Guess I will have to make memories with family now...[emoji15]




Oh that - right! I guess we will! [emoji23]


----------



## Reba

Luv, are you not as infatuated with Cloud in the Bedford....i.e.  Jane?


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Guess I will have to make memories with family now...[emoji15]. Jk..[emoji195][emoji214]


LOLLLLL! I'll send you the bill for my new keyboard, Reba.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> LOLLLLL! I'll send you the bill for my new keyboard, Reba.




Ya'll know gambling for free purses beats tradition...[emoji162][emoji163][emoji164]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, are you not as infatuated with Cloud in the Bedford....i.e.  Jane?




Oh yes, I love that too, but I got my Jane, so I'm good with the Cloud bedford. I really like it in the Paige too, but I know I would ruin the Paige with denim transfer. I would be too afraid of it all the time. I think I could keep a Smutton nicer for longer because I don't use them cb.


----------



## bubbastatta

Missbell512-I recently discovered Dagne Dover and purchased a Mini when they were on sale in December. I love that most of the pockets are on the inside of the bag. It holds so much stuff and I tend to carry around a lot. However the bag itself is very heavy. I think the Mini weighs 1.5 pounds. I also struggle with the strap drop. It comes with a cross body strap but using it full hurt my shoulder.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Did I ever post this? I don't think so...daytime shot of Poppy Roxy.
> 
> View attachment 3311383



Roxy looks great in red!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I guess I didn't need to be encouraged to buy..., but, the hope of the silver or golden eggs!  The hope of things from the "storage room" making their way back to daylight.., fun new items we didn't expect!  C'mon..those are the fun memories of Egg Hunt...



I miss the extras being added to their site too.  I was kind of hoping they would still add things back, but they didn't.


----------



## dmc60

I ordered what I THOUGHT was a regular Roxy from Nordies, but what arrived was a small.  I found it to be very much the size of a Baby Jane


----------



## mariposa08

dmc60 said:


> I ordered what I THOUGHT was a regular Roxy from Nordies, but what arrived was a small.  I found it to be very much the size of a Baby Jane



I was just looking at your pics in the pic thread.  The reds look really similar.


----------



## dmc60

I put a couple of Poppy vs. Vermillion photos on the Photo Ref list.  I don't see a lot of difference.  
Here's a small Roxy vs. Regular Roxy


----------



## dmc60

mariposa08 said:


> I was just looking at your pics in the pic thread.  The reds look really similar.


That's what I thought!  I tried switching the charm/tassel & the light - but they looked really similar.  I still like red though!


----------



## estrie

swee7bebe said:


> What do you all use the pouches that come with your bag for? My sutton came with 3 so I'm using the largest one to store my moby wrap (fits perfectly!) but I have the other two plus the pouch from my medium sutton.




Using a small sutton pouch as home to the travel electric toothbrush. It's papaya, so my husband can always spot it!! The medium sutton pouch is in its matching medium sutton, used daily, and every day it's a organizational mess. I mean, what's in there is there, but the pouch is all saggy so I always have to fish for stuff. Still better than it all being free in the sutton though.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Ooh..can you believe this wacko needs you (wacko) for Benadryl idea...even tho have had tongue swells to nuts, shellfish and smells...ha ha...but got my nude and pop of color lip products!  Priorities!  [emoji168]...and a bottle opener...head hangs in shame...exit




[emoji55] Yes please carry some Benadryl!

Y'all reminded me that I used to carry an older style market bag/pouch with the just-in-case drugstore: pink pills (Benadryl comes in flat packs too),  decongestant, ibuprofen, floss, hair clip, lip stuff, bandages, cloth tape, tissues. It moved to any bag I switched to.

Can't take most of those drugs while pregnant so stopped carrying it. Have been using a newer style market purse for lip gloss, gum, tissues, reliable plastic bag... But I've felt it worked best for different things depending on the purse. Rather, a number of bags have different pouch needs (I like my Britt's front pocket to have a flat pouch, Bianca benefits from a little organization there too). It's roomier, I think, so eventually may switch to that as my standard. And its flatness is convenient at times. 

I've gotten really conflicted and confused about where to keep keys. Especially when bags don't have the two front pockets a la Jane, Paige, Belle.


----------



## estrie

Hirisa said:


> My favorite kind of red- just a hint of orange for vibrancy! Lovely! I think nice rich colors like this are the perfect fit for the Roxy.
> 
> Wandered over to the MZW facebook page and was not too surprised to see some grievances being aired about the lack of an egg hunt this year. I totally sympathize with the disappointment, and I do think the lack of an egg hunt reveals (yet another) disconnection with their long time customers. LuvAllBags' point about the potential complications of the hunt, and how that might have influenced their desire to take a break from it made a lot of sense to me. Still, the hunt's absence certainly feels symptomatic of an ongoing loss of uniqueness on MZWs part. Hopefully it will return next year, and feel more generous and less cheap, er, _circumscribed_ than last years.
> 
> But, seeing as the new school quarter begins Tuesday, and I had to spend two hundred dollars on books, and another five hundred on new glasses (they're cute though!) I am okay without the hunt this year!  I'm rather broke, and that promo would have had me so preoccupied at a time when I really need to be getting back into focus. Plus, it's hard not to see a sale and then develop a pair of rose colored sales goggles, which then results in regrettable purchases, for me anyway. So...silver linings, yeah?




I think most of us are better for having some time and attention back! I was thinking about the rose colored sales goggles, though, great way to put it. Due to Easter eggs, I've been wiling to try styles and colors I otherwise have trouble pulling the trigger on. I have reward dollars and gift card dollars to use, and some new bag needs, and still just can't seem to decide on anything. I'm like this with computer too; know what I need, know I need one, still won't buy! Need a little boost of excitement to push me over


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm really surprised by how much I like the Cloud Metro items. The color is so pretty. I really, really wish they hadn't shrunk the Smetro...all of this season's Smetros are the new smaller size, so I'm out unless they reverse that decision.
> 
> The things I keep going back to visit are the Cloud and Zig Zag Metro lines and Poppy Ingrid.




The Zig Zag is really nice. L

Hasn't been much talk about Thunder. Is it yet another grey people are not excited about?


----------



## estrie

missbell512 said:


> I have been thinking about buying an MZ Wallace for a few weeks now.  So last weekend I hoped on the train and went into the city to see them in person.  I'm still torn.  I felt like some of the bags looked like a giant Diaper Bag (I think it was the pleats on the front pockets).  I did however love the metro bag.  The new colors are beautiful! Still debating.  I travel A LOT for work, so looking for something with lots of pockets, feminine but not to much so, and easy to clean. I was also looking at Dagne Dane but they are very plain. UGH the struggle is real.




Oddly, I've often been drawn to diaper bags while in search of regular crossbody bag/messenger, for proportions, pockets, general styling, but didn't want to be carrying an actual diaper bag. Even though i think many are quite cute and fine looking. For me, MZW's pastel colored bags give me pause sometimes. 

I think some of the more recent styles, which are a little more plain even with pleating, are less structured and thus to me look a little less work-ish.

What drew you to MZW in the first place?


----------



## estrie

dmc60 said:


> I put a couple of Poppy vs. Vermillion photos on the Photo Ref list.  I don't see a lot of difference.
> 
> Here's a small Roxy vs. Regular Roxy




Yes thank you for posting the Vermillion and Poppy side-by-side pictures! I did kind of wonder. It's nice to have more Bedford styles in that nice red. I admire my vermillion Andie, hanging on the closet door, daily even though I don't like carrying her


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I ordered what I THOUGHT was a regular Roxy from Nordies, but what arrived was a small.  I found it to be very much the size of a Baby Jane




Oh no! I hate when that happens. At least Nordies has the best return policy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I put a couple of Poppy vs. Vermillion photos on the Photo Ref list.  I don't see a lot of difference.
> 
> Here's a small Roxy vs. Regular Roxy




Thanks for all the comparison pics! So glad to see the red comparison. I'm loving Poppy. Your blue comparison pic reminded me how gorgeous Midnight is. One of their best-ever colors, IMO. I love a good purpley-blue.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The Zig Zag is really nice. L
> 
> Hasn't been much talk about Thunder. Is it yet another grey people are not excited about?




I like Thunder too...surprisingly I like all the new Spring colors, even River, though it looks super close to the last two years' bright blues. I guess the same can be said for Poppy though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Using a small sutton pouch as home to the travel electric toothbrush. It's papaya, so my husband can always spot it!! The medium sutton pouch is in its matching medium sutton, used daily, and every day it's a organizational mess. I mean, what's in there is there, but the pouch is all saggy so I always have to fish for stuff. Still better than it all being free in the sutton though.




This is my thing with the suttons too...comfy to carry but disorganized.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> [emoji55] Yes please carry some Benadryl!
> 
> Y'all reminded me that I used to carry an older style market bag/pouch with the just-in-case drugstore: pink pills (Benadryl comes in flat packs too),  decongestant, ibuprofen, floss, hair clip, lip stuff, bandages, cloth tape, tissues. It moved to any bag I switched to.
> 
> Can't take most of those drugs while pregnant so stopped carrying it. Have been using a newer style market purse for lip gloss, gum, tissues, reliable plastic bag... But I've felt it worked best for different things depending on the purse. Rather, a number of bags have different pouch needs (I like my Britt's front pocket to have a flat pouch, Bianca benefits from a little organization there too). It's roomier, I think, so eventually may switch to that as my standard. And its flatness is convenient at times.
> 
> I've gotten really conflicted and confused about where to keep keys. Especially when bags don't have the two front pockets a la Jane, Paige, Belle.




Great point - different bags call for different pouches. I have two wonderful pouches that have front pockets in addition to their main compartments and I love them. One is from the Coach outlet and the other is JPK Paris. Best pouches ever. The JPK one is flat and fits perfectly in the back pocket of many MZ bags.


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for all the comparison pics! So glad to see the red comparison. I'm loving Poppy. Your blue comparison pic reminded me how gorgeous Midnight is. One of their best-ever colors, IMO. I love a good purpley-blue.



Yep, I Love midnight!


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh no! I hate when that happens. At least Nordies has the best return policy.



Nordies is so easy!  But Check before ordering! The Roxy Crossbody has 2 different listings and looks different depending on the color!


----------



## dmc60

dmc60 said:


> Nordies is so easy!  But Check before ordering! The Roxy Crossbody has 2 different listings and looks different depending on the color!



Of course, they COULD have gotten their info from MZ.....


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Nordies is so easy!  But Check before ordering! The Roxy Crossbody has 2 different listings and looks different depending on the color!




I saw that...a few of their MZ listings are incorrect right now.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Great point - different bags call for different pouches. I have two wonderful pouches that have front pockets in addition to their main compartments and I love them. One is from the Coach outlet and the other is JPK Paris. Best pouches ever. The JPK one is flat and fits perfectly in the back pocket of many MZ bags.




Pouches with pockets!! Brilliant!


----------



## mollieL77

Hi ladies! I haven't posted here in over a year, but have been going back and reading bits and pieces. I saw brief discussion about Bailey, but nothing really on size. Does anyone have a comparison or photo to show Bailey's size. I wish River had been made in Paige, but sadly doesn't seem to be the case. I'm stuck deciding between Hayley and Bailey. I really wanted something smaller, but Bailey may be too small. I carried my Seagull Hayley this whole weekend to see if wanted another and I'm more confused than ever. Help!


----------



## Reba

mollieL77 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted here in over a year, but have been going back and reading bits and pieces. I saw brief discussion about Bailey, but nothing really on size. Does anyone have a comparison or photo to show Bailey's size. I wish River had been made in Paige, but sadly doesn't seem to be the case. I'm stuck deciding between Hayley and Bailey. I really wanted something smaller, but Bailey may be too small. I carried my Seagull Hayley this whole weekend to see if wanted another and I'm more confused than ever. Help!




Wish I could be of more help..will just say, the 2" wide on Bailey would give me pause. Recently bought Janie...and it's depth saves it from it's mini-ness.


----------



## mollieL77

Reba said:


> Wish I could be of more help..will just say, the 2" wide on Bailey would give me pause. Recently bought Janie...and it's depth saves it from it's mini-ness.



Thanks, Reba! It gives me pause too. But Saks has the measurements a bit bigger and MZW's measurements are all over the map. Janie is an adorable bag!


----------



## Reba

mollieL77 said:


> Thanks, Reba! It gives me pause too. But Saks has the measurements a bit bigger and MZW's measurements are all over the map. Janie is an adorable bag!




Maybe order Bailey from a ship to [emoji654]&#65039;return to[emoji653]&#65039;friendly retailer. If you do, please share your findings here!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mollieL77 said:


> Thanks, Reba! It gives me pause too. But Saks has the measurements a bit bigger and MZW's measurements are all over the map. Janie is an adorable bag!




I think Daquiri has a Bailey...maybe she'll weigh in! It looks Sophie size to me, and Sophie is really small.


----------



## Beth24

mollieL77 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted here in over a year, but have been going back and reading bits and pieces. I saw brief discussion about Bailey, but nothing really on size. Does anyone have a comparison or photo to show Bailey's size. I wish River had been made in Paige, but sadly doesn't seem to be the case. I'm stuck deciding between Hayley and Bailey. I really wanted something smaller, but Bailey may be too small. I carried my Seagull Hayley this whole weekend to see if wanted another and I'm more confused than ever. Help!




What do you need to carry? I have a Bailey and can answer your questions.


----------



## mollieL77

Beth24 said:


> What do you need to carry? I have a Bailey and can answer your questions.



Thank-you! I would like to carry my phone, keys, Lara wallet, business card case, glasses and contact lens case, a lip balm, and a small bottle of water (9oz S'well or teeny bkr bottle).


----------



## mollieL77

LuvAllBags said:


> I think Daquiri has a Bailey...maybe she'll weigh in! It looks Sophie size to me, and Sophie is really small.



I have had a Sophie and that is too small, so yes if it is indeed Sophie sized, Bailey would not work!


----------



## dcooney4

I do not have Bailey but I have seen it and it seems slightly smaller then Paige.


----------



## psucutie

I am supposed to get my jade Roxy Crossbody today, will report back.

I'm sure the answer is no, but does anyone know if the Bloomies friends and family next week is applicable to MZ Wallace?


----------



## soylentred

After much debate, I ordered the Thunder Hayley last night to take advantage of the double points and to use my small rewards bonus before it expired. Since I haven't seen the color in person, I hope it will look similar to the stock images on their site (which on my screens have a purplish undertone).  It certainly won't be a replacement for my everyday work bag, Nikki, but I should be able to fit my 13" Macbook Air in there when I need to have it but don't want to carry a big tote. I'll post some reference pictures when it arrives.

I really wish they would make Jane with a cross-body option. (Belle is just too big for me.) While not ideal, I think you could clip a cross body strap to the metal attachment points for the top handles, diagonally across the top of the bag. Has anyone tried this or another way of attaching a cross body strap to Jane?


----------



## mollieL77

dcooney4 said:


> I do not have Bailey but I have seen it and it seems slightly smaller then Paige.



This is my hope. I think all the stuff I'd like to carry would fit, the water bottle may be pushing the envelope a bit! &#128556;


----------



## babyugly

I have the opportunity to purchase an emerald Hayley - I love the color! Unfortunately, it doesn't have the crossbody strap, which is primarily how I would be wearing it. I was able to find a strap in navy - do you think that would look strange to use the 2 together?


Also, I'm wanting to try out the "smutton" but I'm trying to decide between the zig zag or the jewel print. Any pros and cons of either?


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> I do not have Bailey but I have seen it and it seems slightly smaller then Paige.



I can't upload the picture for some reason, but Paige is much bigger than Bailey.  Was just in bloomies and snapped a pic


----------



## mollieL77

psucutie said:


> I can't upload the picture for some reason, but Paige is much bigger than Bailey.  Was just in bloomies and snapped a pic



I would love, love to see a comparison pic, thanks for trying! I'm thinking if it is that much smaller, I'll probably go with Hayley. I'm also on the lookout for a Royal Paige which would be a nice consultation to the new River and would fit my specifics.


----------



## psucutie

I got my Roxy Crossbody (would post a pic, but the site wont allow me).  I think it's going back.  I am now deciding between a Paige and Hayley. 

I kinda like the graphite luster Hayley, but its $100 more than the Paige, and it has a black interior.

Going to do more research!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I got my Roxy Crossbody (would post a pic, but the site wont allow me).  I think it's going back.  I am now deciding between a Paige and Hayley.
> 
> I kinda like the graphite luster Hayley, but its $100 more than the Paige, and it has a black interior.
> 
> Going to do more research!




Why the "no" on Roxy Crossbody....

I wouldn't like the black interior on that Graphite Lustre Hayley either...too bad. I bet it is beautiful otherwise...


----------



## Reba

mollieL77 said:


> I would love, love to see a comparison pic, thanks for trying! I'm thinking if it is that much smaller, I'll probably go with Hayley. I'm also on the lookout for a Royal Paige which would be a nice consultation to the new River and would fit my specifics.




I have seen a Royal Paige or two pop up on the Bay...  I recently sold my Royal Lizzy there too. Was a great color from last Spring.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Why the "no" on Roxy Crossbody....
> 
> I wouldn't like the black interior on that Graphite Lustre Hayley either...too bad. I bet it is beautiful otherwise...



I didnt like the shape of the Roxy Crossbody, though I liked the jade coloring.  It was too rounded and formed on the top, if that makes sense.  Also, I think I need something that is a tad wider!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I didnt like the shape of the Roxy Crossbody, though I liked the jade coloring.  It was too rounded and formed on the top, if that makes sense.  Also, I think I need something that is a tad wider!




Sorry it didn't work...haven't seen the style in person, but your description does make sense...    Good luck finding the right one...


----------



## LuvAllBags

mollieL77 said:


> I would love, love to see a comparison pic, thanks for trying! I'm thinking if it is that much smaller, I'll probably go with Hayley. I'm also on the lookout for a Royal Paige which would be a nice consultation to the new River and would fit my specifics.




Royal Paiges seem to show up in resale relatively often.


----------



## Beth24

mollieL77 said:


> Thank-you! I would like to carry my phone, keys, Lara wallet, business card case, glasses and contact lens case, a lip balm, and a small bottle of water (9oz S'well or teeny bkr bottle).




 I think you'd fit everything but the water bottle.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Sorry it didn't work...haven't seen the style in person, but your description does make sense...    Good luck finding the right one...



Thanks.  I am going to wait for the time being.  I am not crazy about any of the Hayley/Paige colors right now and really do not want to buy another black moto bag.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Thanks.  I am going to wait for the time being.  I am not crazy about any of the Hayley/Paige colors right now and really do not want to buy another black moto bag.




There should be more colors coming...probably late May, Early June. Maybe you will hit a good color then. Then later in Summer...Fall colors...always their best.


----------



## Reba

Getting some of my Spring things out from the back of the closet...  So excited to start putting Kingsport Grey into the rotation. I haven't used since last Summer...I forget what a great combo with the rosegold hardware, and with the red edging. I miss the red edging on the newer colors.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> There should be more colors coming...probably late May, Early June. Maybe you will hit a good color then. Then later in Summer...Fall colors...always their best.



I really need it for a trip in May, where i am not comfortable wearing a backpack for security reasons.   Hopefully there will be new colors before then, otherwise I will stalk ebay


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Getting some of my Spring things out from the back of the closet...  So excited to start putting Kingsport Grey into the rotation. I haven't used since last Summer...I forget what a great combo with the rosegold hardware, and with the red edging. I miss the red edging on the newer colors.



That's a perfect spring/summer neutral Reba!   I love the Red edging also.  What style is it?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> That's a perfect spring/summer neutral Reba!   I love the Red edging also.  What style is it?




I have in Lizzy and in a great travel tote - City Tote.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Getting some of my Spring things out from the back of the closet...  So excited to start putting Kingsport Grey into the rotation. I haven't used since last Summer...I forget what a great combo with the rosegold hardware, and with the red edging. I miss the red edging on the newer colors.




I love Kingsport! Such a great color combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm using Hunter Pippa for first time this week...I LOVE it. So well organized and comfy to carry!


----------



## Oceansbythesea

Does the Pippa bulk out when full?  Is it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm using Hunter Pippa for first time this week...I LOVE it. So well organized and comfy to carry!



Pippa is such a cute cross body.  What do you fit in there?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oceansbythesea said:


> Does the Pippa bulk out when full?  Is it easy to get in and out of?




It is easy to get in and out of. Yes, it definitely bulks up when full, but really depends on what you put in it. 



psucutie said:


> Pippa is such a cute cross body.  What do you fit in there?



Thanks! Today I fit my iphone 6, money, credit cards, kleenex, advil, gum, a tiny notebook, pen, and a few other things. It holds a good bit!


----------



## contra mundum

Hey all. I am flying in May for the first time in forever and am hoping for tips on a good carry on bag. I have a couple of Small Metros, I also have a Hayley. I've been looking at Baby Jane and the Roxy styles online. I've also had a thing for Kate for quite a while and even though I really like the Sage color I think it's too wide for me. I'm 5"1.  I've also considered a Medium Metro or Sutton with the thought of popping my Janie inside. Clearly I am all over the place. Any tips or comments are more than welcome. Don't want to buy a bag just to buy a bag (trying to rein myself in a bit... but if a new one makes sense, well.. Add to Cart..)


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Hey all. I am flying in May for the first time in forever and am hoping for tips on a good carry on bag. I have a couple of Small Metros, I also have a Hayley. I've been looking at Baby Jane and the Roxy styles online. I've also had a thing for Kate for quite a while and even though I really like the Sage color I think it's too wide for me. I'm 5"1.  I've also considered a Medium Metro or Sutton with the thought of popping my Janie inside. Clearly I am all over the place. Any tips or comments are more than welcome. Don't want to buy a bag just to buy a bag (trying to rein myself in a bit... but if a new one makes sense, well.. Add to Cart..)




Not being sure what you need to carry, here's my experience:  I carried Large Roxy to travel last week and it was awesome. Held everything I needed as a 2nd carryon, fit under the seat, Pippa went inside, and it didn't kill my shoulder. It's big but it worked very well. I'm 5'2". I find Sutton and Medium Metro annoying because they do not stay on my shoulder. But they are light and hold a lot. I also use Jane for air travel and like it - fits well under the seat and you can get a smaller bag inside. I found Kate to be too heavy. Large Roxy is my new travel fave though.


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Not being sure what you need to carry, here's my experience:  I carried Large Roxy to travel last week and it was awesome. Held everything I needed as a 2nd carryon, fit under the seat, Pippa went inside, and it didn't kill my shoulder. It's big but it worked very well. I'm 5'2". I find Sutton and Medium Metro annoying because they do not stay on my shoulder. But they are light and hold a lot. I also use Jane for air travel and like it - fits well under the seat and you can get a smaller bag inside. I found Kate to be too heavy. Large Roxy is my new travel fave though.



Thanks Luv. Honestly I am not even sure what I need to carry. I tend to over pack or under pack. And I never fly...so, fun. I find it ironic that I hated Large Roxy when it was first released and now it's one of the bags I am considering the most for travel. Though if they had a Frankie right now that would be a no brainer. And if they still had Sutton in Magnet that would be my second choice. Taupe seems like it would get dirty very quickly and I own almost no black at all so that's too dark.  Always wanting what I can't have...


----------



## estrie

contra mundum said:


> Thanks Luv. Honestly I am not even sure what I need to carry. I tend to over pack or under pack. And I never fly...so, fun. I find it ironic that I hated Large Roxy when it was first released and now it's one of the bags I am considering the most for travel. Though if they had a Frankie right now that would be a no brainer. And if they still had Sutton in Magnet that would be my second choice. Taupe seems like it would get dirty very quickly and I own almost no black at all so that's too dark.  Always wanting what I can't have...




I think people like Metros for travel cause they're light, but if you need to shoulder carry, they tend not to stay on shoulders. That does make Suttons nice, with the crossbody strap. My main issue with Suttons of any size is that it's disorganized due to lack of structure or pockets. Just one of those would be helpful. I will say, though, that they wash very easily and well, if they get dirty, in a machine. While my colorful papaya kept getting a dark rubbed on from somewhere, my taupe has not. 

I've most enjoyed traveling with Belle and Jane Tote (not a current model). Frankie or Francis (also not current) would be good in similar ways, except I worry they might be too heavy, as Belle can be sometimes. I do not own a metro and have not traveled with any size Sutton, using instead a Small Nikki which was fine but a little small for me. 

I like to have water (once in the airport), room for a scarf (too warm and inconvenient to wear through security but needs to fit inside a bag to keep it off the much-touched conveyor belt or bins), easy but still secure access to my ID and boarding pass and/or phone and my laptop if my purse bag is where I put it (again for ease of movement through security), and easy access to hand sanitizer and ear plugs and probably chap stick. 

People have said Large Roxy is like Belle but smaller (and seems lighter), so could be quite good. The pockets help big time during airport travel!

Part of the strategy too is whether you've got a small personal item purse plus a carry-on of stuff you travel with (and luggage elsewhere) or whether you've got a larger purse that happens to hold lots for travel plus your carry-on luggage.


----------



## estrie

Oh, so all in all I think my point is that for me, the important factors are organization (easy access to everything I need, including knowing where it is) and weight. Size certainly matters but that depends on what you intend to carry (and how many bags). So any MZ Wallace with pockets makes me happy!


----------



## estrie

Today's email featuring zig zag Sophie makes me want that Sophie badly. Which then makes me think about the zig zag Small Sutton. Which all makes me feel silly for not buying anything during double points Easter weekend!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Thanks Luv. Honestly I am not even sure what I need to carry. I tend to over pack or under pack. And I never fly...so, fun. I find it ironic that I hated Large Roxy when it was first released and now it's one of the bags I am considering the most for travel. Though if they had a Frankie right now that would be a no brainer. And if they still had Sutton in Magnet that would be my second choice. Taupe seems like it would get dirty very quickly and I own almost no black at all so that's too dark.  Always wanting what I can't have...




I have used my Frankie for travel successfully as well. Lg Roxy works better now because my work laptop is now large...which is annoying.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Today's email featuring zig zag Sophie makes me want that Sophie badly. Which then makes me think about the zig zag Small Sutton. Which all makes me feel silly for not buying anything during double points Easter weekend!




Agreed. I have that Sophie and the Poppy Ingrid on my list.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

have you guys seen the mini chelsea up on the website its so small and cute


----------



## madaboutpastry

Belle and Jane owners - anyone up for a comparison? I have 3 Janes and I love them all, but am thinking of a black Belle (just to be different I guess) since I don't have any MZs in black yet. Opinions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## madaboutpastry

tua said:


> have you guys seen the mini chelsea up on the website its so small and cute


tua, I agree! I do miss the red-edge trim on the leather though...


----------



## secot

madaboutpastry said:


> Belle and Jane owners - anyone up for a comparison? I have 3 Janes and I love them all, but am thinking of a black Belle (just to be different I guess) since I don't have any MZs in black yet. Opinions? Thanks in advance.


Belle is larger than Jane, however, I find it quite heavy, so although I love the way it looks, I reach to Belle much less.


----------



## madaboutpastry

secot said:


> Belle is larger than Jane, however, I find it quite heavy, so although I love the way it looks, I reach to Belle much less.



HI secot, would you say it's significantly heavier.. like gets tiring when carrying it around?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> have you guys seen the mini chelsea up on the website its so small and cute




Sooo cute! I really like the Small Chelsea too! It's a perfect size!


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutpastry said:


> Belle and Jane owners - anyone up for a comparison? I have 3 Janes and I love them all, but am thinking of a black Belle (just to be different I guess) since I don't have any MZs in black yet. Opinions? Thanks in advance.







secot said:


> Belle is larger than Jane, however, I find it quite heavy, so although I love the way it looks, I reach to Belle much less.







madaboutpastry said:


> HI secot, would you say it's significantly heavier.. like gets tiring when carrying it around?




Agree with Secot. I find it to be significantly heavier. Something about the construction and size makes it feel so heavy to me. I don't find Jane to be heavy, so I use that style a lot. I also have a large Roxy and find it to be lighter than Belle.


----------



## madaboutpastry

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with Secot. I find it to be significantly heavier. Something about the construction and size makes it feel so heavy to me. I don't find Jane to be heavy, so I use that style a lot. I also have a large Roxy and find it to be lighter than Belle.



Thanks, LuvAllBags. Must be the hardware! I really like it so that makes me a bit sad hahaha. Thank you! I have two Suttons as well and love how light they are; it's just the Oxfords are so beautiful I wanted to add one  thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutpastry said:


> Thanks, LuvAllBags. Must be the hardware! I really like it so that makes me a bit sad hahaha. Thank you! I have two Suttons as well and love how light they are; it's just the Oxfords are so beautiful I wanted to add one  thanks!




I love the black bags with red edging...I have a Jane and Chelsea - very classic! If you love Jane, can't go wrong with a black Jane! 

Others are ok with Belle's weight, so maybe they will weigh in with thoughts on it. I think Hirisa might be a Belle fan.


----------



## secot

madaboutpastry said:


> HI secot, would you say it's significantly heavier.. like gets tiring when carrying it around?



I can weight both for you tonight. Something about the construction makes it uncomfortoble on my shoulders, which is not a case with Jane.


----------



## madaboutpastry

secot said:


> I can weight both for you tonight. Something about the construction makes it uncomfortoble on my shoulders, which is not a case with Jane.



Thanks, LuvAll! 

Thanks, secot, no rush, when you have the time. Thank you  I'm trying to look for modeling pics (hint, but again no rush or pressure )


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I only use my Belle for traveling only bc it fits  so much. the weight doesn't bother me as much but its those rings on the handle that I dont like


----------



## secot

madaboutpastry said:


> Thanks, LuvAll!
> 
> Thanks, secot, no rush, when you have the time. Thank you  I'm trying to look for modeling pics (hint, but again no rush or pressure )


Belle without the strap weighs 870gr or 1 lb and 14 3/4 ounce
Jane weighs 709gr or 1 pound and 9 ounces


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

secot said:


> Belle without the strap weighs 870gr or 1 lb and 14 3/4 ounce
> Jane weighs 709gr or 1 pound and 9 ounces


According to those measurements the difference doesn't seem too bad


----------



## dcooney4

secot said:


> Belle without the strap weighs 870gr or 1 lb and 14 3/4 ounce
> Jane weighs 709gr or 1 pound and 9 ounces



Good to know. I try to stay at 1 pound 8 ounces I rarely will go over that weight.


----------



## madaboutpastry

secot said:


> Belle without the strap weighs 870gr or 1 lb and 14 3/4 ounce
> Jane weighs 709gr or 1 pound and 9 ounces



Thank you very much, secot!


----------



## madaboutpastry

tua said:


> I only use my Belle for traveling only bc it fits  so much. the weight doesn't bother me as much but its those rings on the handle that I dont like



You read my mind. It's the rings that are making me hesitate really, more than the size/weight diff compared to Jane.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

madaboutpastry said:


> You read my mind. It's the rings that are making me hesitate really, more than the size/weight diff compared to Jane.


yes I so wished Belle would had just normal handles like Jane but regardless I still love mine and would never get rid of it


----------



## LuvAllBags

Is anyone going to give one of the new Chelseas a try?


----------



## babyugly

babyugly said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase an emerald Hayley - I love the color! Unfortunately, it doesn't have the crossbody strap, which is primarily how I would be wearing it. I was able to find a strap in navy - do you think that would look strange to use the 2 together?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm wanting to try out the "smutton" but I'm trying to decide between the zig zag or the jewel print. Any pros and cons of either?



Bumping &#128512;


----------



## secot

madaboutpastry said:


> Thank you very much, secot!


my pleasure


----------



## madaboutpastry

tua said:


> yes I so wished Belle would had just normal handles like Jane but regardless I still love mine and would never get rid of it



And there is the dilemma hehe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

babyugly said:


> Bumping [emoji3]




I prefer the zig zag print but both are pretty. No pros/cons other than personal preference! 

I think a different color strap on the Emerald Hayley will look out of place. I'd suggest keep looking for one with its matching strap.


----------



## mariposa08

babyugly said:


> Bumping &#128512;



I've heard a lot of ppl use this site to get extra straps.  I would try that rather than navy with it.
http://www.mautto.com/category/collections-webbing-straps 

I prefer the jewel small sutton-- the zig zag is a little loud for me and not pretty enough IMO, but that's just me. 

I used my rewards points to get the camo small sutton and it's all I've used since I got it.  I'm loving it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Is anyone going to give one of the new Chelseas a try?



If I get to see one in person I might. I like smaller bags.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I have used my Frankie for travel successfully as well. Lg Roxy works better now because my work laptop is now large...which is annoying.



Luv, did you ever post pics of your large Roxy? I saw your pretty poppy Roxy, but I think that was regular?

I'm very curious about the large and happy to hear that you like it so much for travel and work. Sounds like large is a Goldilocks size...juuust right.


----------



## MNBags

contra mundum said:


> Thanks Luv. Honestly I am not even sure what I need to carry. I tend to over pack or under pack. And I never fly...so, fun. I find it ironic that I hated Large Roxy when it was first released and now it's one of the bags I am considering the most for travel. Though if they had a Frankie right now that would be a no brainer. And if they still had Sutton in Magnet that would be my second choice. Taupe seems like it would get dirty very quickly and I own almost no black at all so that's too dark.  Always wanting what I can't have...


BTW - CS says they plan to restock the Magnet Sutton in mid to late May.  I think you can still find one through other retailers if you need it before then.  Happy travels!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Luv, did you ever post pics of your large Roxy? I saw your pretty poppy Roxy, but I think that was regular?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious about the large and happy to hear that you like it so much for travel and work. Sounds like large is a Goldilocks size...juuust right.




Great point - I did not. I will do that tonight.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Thanks! No rush.


----------



## Reba

FYI..the Nordie sale items are down to 50% off...


----------



## Reba

Hey guys..., a few weeks back you helped me decide on Janie, as I was wondering what to take as a day-tripper bag on a little vacation. ...I ended up bringing a few bags ...carried a Henri Bendel Tote and Backpack, and brought Black Moto Janie, Mecury Quilted Penny, and a gold leather clutch. Travel bags were great, used the leather clutch a few times at night, used Penny the most day and night - color was great for climate (Palm Beach) and held everything I needed...turns out I probably could have done without Janie...used it once [emoji57]. But, it is cute and I am sure I will use in my regular life!  ....my hubs is a good sport about the shoe/bag/cosmetic luggage piece!


----------



## contra mundum

Needing more help in the travel bag dept. I am flying United and their  carry on requirements pretty much exclude every MZW that I own or want  to buy. So I am looking for real life experience as I know that the MZW  measurements are notoriously unreliable. Has anyone flown United  recently and if so what did you carry on? (Next time am choosing airline  based on carry on allowances)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hey guys..., a few weeks back you helped me decide on Janie, as I was wondering what to take as a day-tripper bag on a little vacation. ...I ended up bringing a few bags ...carried a Henri Bendel Tote and Backpack, and brought Black Moto Janie, Mecury Quilted Penny, and a gold leather clutch. Travel bags were great, used the leather clutch a few times at night, used Penny the most day and night - color was great for climate (Palm Beach) and held everything I needed...turns out I probably could have done without Janie...used it once [emoji57]. But, it is cute and I am sure I will use in my regular life!  ....my hubs is a good sport about the shoe/bag/cosmetic luggage piece!




Great post! Thanks for sharing! I love hearing about folks' travel bag combos. Right now I'm trying Large Roxy/Pippa/evening clutch. I am also loving the smallest size Longchamp Le Pliage as part of that mix. They fold flat so they are great for travel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Needing more help in the travel bag dept. I am flying United and their  carry on requirements pretty much exclude every MZW that I own or want  to buy. So I am looking for real life experience as I know that the MZW  measurements are notoriously unreliable. Has anyone flown United  recently and if so what did you carry on? (Next time am choosing airline  based on carry on allowances)




I am not familiar with their rules, but I know I've put a Jane under the seat and a large Metro in the overhead when I've flown United.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks! No rush.




Large Roxy in Pacific. Lightweight, perfect for the office or travel. 

One of the photos shows how a 13x9 laptop fits. It easily holds a laptop + cord, ipad, notebook, wallet, cosmetic case (large Ines stuffed pretty full) on the inside. I put my work ID and access fob in one of the side pockets and keep the other for a water bottle, which I only carry occasionally. Front pockets - one holds 2 phones. The other holds all the little things like hand cream, hand sanitizer, lip balm, advil. The big front pocket holds anything I need to access quickly. When traveling this is my kindle and ear buds. Back pocket holds tissues and my emergency pouch with all my "just in case" necessities. 

This is my new airplane second carryon...perfect for that purpose. I will get another one of these when it comes out in a new color. CS told me it will come out in regular black moto later this year. I don't like the black lining on mineral so I'll wait.


----------



## psucutie

contra mundum said:


> Needing more help in the travel bag dept. I am flying United and their  carry on requirements pretty much exclude every MZW that I own or want  to buy. So I am looking for real life experience as I know that the MZW  measurements are notoriously unreliable. Has anyone flown United  recently and if so what did you carry on? (Next time am choosing airline  based on carry on allowances)



When i flew Delta internationally I used the Roxy overnight and was able to fit it somewhat under the seat in front of me.  it was also a nice footrest that allowed me to get my feet over the bag and sleep in somewhat of a reclining position


----------



## psucutie

Has CS mentioned anything about new Paige or Hayley colors?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Has CS mentioned anything about new Paige or Hayley colors?




I believe all the big stuff has been posted for Spring/Summer. We're probably due for a special Metro for Mother's Day and maybe something else in May. Pre-Fall colors prob start in June or July!


----------



## makn808

contra mundum said:


> Needing more help in the travel bag dept. I am flying United and their  carry on requirements pretty much exclude every MZW that I own or want  to buy. So I am looking for real life experience as I know that the MZW  measurements are notoriously unreliable. Has anyone flown United  recently and if so what did you carry on? (Next time am choosing airline  based on carry on allowances)



I'm not sure about united, but we fly ANA or JAL and usually international requirements are smaller than domestic. I've had no issues carrying on larger totes. I've carried on the large lesportsac weekender (which is a huge duffel) and a medium LLBean tote (a bit bigger than Chelsea) and no one blinked.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm not sure about united, but we fly ANA or JAL and usually international requirements are smaller than domestic. I've had no issues carrying on larger totes. I've carried on the large lesportsac weekender (which is a huge duffel) and a medium LLBean tote (a bit bigger than Chelsea) and no one blinked.




Yeah, noone's ever blinked at the large metro either.


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I believe all the big stuff has been posted for Spring/Summer. We're probably due for a special Metro for Mother's Day and maybe something else in May. Pre-Fall colors prob start in June or July!


I don't know if the Paige or Haley will be released in any of these colors, but when I had asked about future colors for the Bailey and the Medium Sutton they had also mentioned a flax (Bailey), pine (Mutton) and leaf print (Mutton) for the spring/summer.  I don't know if if this is still the case or if any of these colors have been pushed back.  I've found CS to be receptive to email questions about upcoming releases.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Large Roxy in Pacific. Lightweight, perfect for the office or travel.
> 
> One of the photos shows how a 13x9 laptop fits. It easily holds a laptop + cord, ipad, notebook, wallet, cosmetic case (large Ines stuffed pretty full) on the inside. I put my work ID and access fob in one of the side pockets and keep the other for a water bottle, which I only carry occasionally. Front pockets - one holds 2 phones. The other holds all the little things like hand cream, hand sanitizer, lip balm, advil. The big front pocket holds anything I need to access quickly. When traveling this is my kindle and ear buds. Back pocket holds tissues and my emergency pouch with all my "just in case" necessities.
> 
> This is my new airplane second carryon...perfect for that purpose. I will get another one of these when it comes out in a new color. CS told me it will come out in regular black moto later this year. I don't like the black lining on mineral so I'll wait.
> 
> View attachment 3326315
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326317




Really helpful pics, Luv. Thanks! 

Looks like a very practical size - larger than Jane, smaller than Kate, deeper than Belle. And you say it carries light like Jane? Do you find it floppy? 

Hmmm wonder when the next sale will be...


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I don't know if the Paige or Haley will be released in any of these colors, but when I had asked about future colors for the Bailey and the Medium Sutton they had also mentioned a flax (Bailey), pine (Mutton) and leaf print (Mutton) for the spring/summer.  I don't know if if this is still the case or if any of these colors have been pushed back.  I've found CS to be receptive to email questions about upcoming releases.




I wonder if Pine is the color of that bag they showed part of on Instagram...if so, I think they indicated that's a pre-Fall color. Excited - it's pretty!  Looked like a cross between olive and Hunter.  Flax again? Ugh.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Really helpful pics, Luv. Thanks!
> 
> Looks like a very practical size - larger than Jane, smaller than Kate, deeper than Belle. And you say it carries light like Jane? Do you find it floppy?
> 
> Hmmm wonder when the next sale will be...




Yes - one benefit of the Roxy styles is they are light on the shoulder. It is floppy, but I am dealing with it better than in the regular size. I am finding this size to be more useful overall. Reg size Roxy is just a tad too small to carry everything I need on a busy day or when traveling, and my new computer doesn't fit in it [emoji21].  I wish Poppy had come in Large Roxy! 

I hope we see a sale in June!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - one benefit of the Roxy styles is they are light on the shoulder. It is floppy, but I am dealing with it better than in the regular size. I am finding this size to be more useful overall. Reg size Roxy is just a tad too small to carry everything I need on a busy day or when traveling, and my new computer doesn't fit in it [emoji21].  I wish Poppy had come in Large Roxy!
> 
> I hope we see a sale in June!




Hey LuvAll: Just saw an email from MZW that the black moto Roxy is available. Guess your wait is over. LOL. Thanks for your pics and review of the large. I'm Intrigued, but I'm still trying to figure out the perfect travel combo for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

No Large Roxy in black moto! Disappointing!


----------



## psucutie

MNBags said:


> I don't know if the Paige or Haley will be released in any of these colors, but when I had asked about future colors for the Bailey and the Medium Sutton they had also mentioned a flax (Bailey), pine (Mutton) and leaf print (Mutton) for the spring/summer.  I don't know if if this is still the case or if any of these colors have been pushed back.  I've found CS to be receptive to email questions about upcoming releases.



Thanks!   I am really hoping for more jewel like colors, which would be a fall/winter color I am guessing.  will keep on stalking the bay and see if anything pops up.

A woman in front of me entering the work turnstiles had one in a maroon color (wasn't sure if it was the Hayley or Paige) but didn't work out for me to ask her.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> No Large Roxy in black moto! Disappointing!




Oh no! Sorry.[emoji17]


----------



## honuhonu

contra mundum said:


> Needing more help in the travel bag dept. I am flying United and their  carry on requirements pretty much exclude every MZW that I own or want  to buy. So I am looking for real life experience as I know that the MZW  measurements are notoriously unreliable. Has anyone flown United  recently and if so what did you carry on? (Next time am choosing airline  based on carry on allowances)



We normally fly United and I always carry on a Kate and a Large Metro. One goes in front under the seat and the other goes in overhead. No issues at all for either bag.


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> I wonder if Pine is the color of that bag they showed part of on Instagram...if so, I think they indicated that's a pre-Fall color. Excited - it's pretty!  Looked like a cross between olive and Hunter.  Flax again? Ugh.



Pine sounds pretty for sure. I am anxiously awaiting the upcoming purple with silver hardware line that seems to be coming for the Fall. Hoping to see it released in June or July!


----------



## BethL

honuhonu said:


> Pine sounds pretty for sure. I am anxiously awaiting the upcoming purple with silver hardware line that seems to be coming for the Fall. Hoping to see it released in June or July!


Is this Instagram pic the ones from about a month ago showing spring/summer styles? I don't see any posts with a purple or pine bag. Then again, my older eyes don't see smaller photos too well anymore!


----------



## Sarah sparkles

Ladies help! I have a medium taupe sutton that got some denim color transfer on it. Ugh!!  Any ideas on what, if anything, might get it clean? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Reba

Sarah sparkles said:


> Ladies help! I have a medium taupe sutton that got some denim color transfer on it. Ugh!!  Any ideas on what, if anything, might get it clean? Thank you for your help!!




I would try washing it in the washing machine...others have had a lot of luck with metros.


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> Pine sounds pretty for sure. I am anxiously awaiting the upcoming purple with silver hardware line that seems to be coming for the Fall. Hoping to see it released in June or July!




Ooh I love purples!!


----------



## madaboutpastry

Sharing a pic of my Sutton family. Large ones came in a few days ago; small one has been my everyday go-to since 6 months ago. So smooshy with use. I just love how they can take a beating and still look good.


----------



## kennedy56

Panic took over and I was forced to choose a bag to use my points reward before May 1. (Leaving next Friday for a 2 week vacation, so almost out of time). I kept holding out waiting for some new releases. So...I ordered a metro backpack. I have been considering it for awhile. Belle is heavy and 3 years of daily wear as work bag has it looking "well used". Not bad, just not new. Carrying Belle with laptop, portfolio, water bottle and a bunch of other random stuff on one shoulder or hand carried has me feeling a bit lopsided. Hopefully the backpack will distribute the weight evenly plus free my hands. Haven't carried a backpack since college so a wee bit hesitant...


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Panic took over and I was forced to choose a bag to use my points reward before May 1. (Leaving next Friday for a 2 week vacation, so almost out of time). I kept holding out waiting for some new releases. So...I ordered a metro backpack. I have been considering it for awhile. Belle is heavy and 3 years of daily wear as work bag has it looking "well used". Not bad, just not new. Carrying Belle with laptop, portfolio, water bottle and a bunch of other random stuff on one shoulder or hand carried has me feeling a bit lopsided. Hopefully the backpack will distribute the weight evenly plus free my hands. Haven't carried a backpack since college so a wee bit hesitant...




Hope it works nicely for you. What color did you order?  After you receive it, let us know how you like it; and have a nice vacation....


----------



## Reba

Mother's Day is just a few weekends away..., I assume they will be doing a Mother's Day special edition per usual?  If so, why do they always wait for holiday item releases until the holiday is literally on top of us!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Mother's Day is just a few weekends away..., I assume they will be doing a Mother's Day special edition per usual?  If so, why do they always wait for holiday item releases until the holiday is literally on top of us!



I agree by then we have often already chosen something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Mother's Day is just a few weekends away..., I assume they will be doing a Mother's Day special edition per usual?  If so, why do they always wait for holiday item releases until the holiday is literally on top of us!




Fully agree. They always release it so late, it's irrelevant for the holiday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Panic took over and I was forced to choose a bag to use my points reward before May 1. (Leaving next Friday for a 2 week vacation, so almost out of time). I kept holding out waiting for some new releases. So...I ordered a metro backpack. I have been considering it for awhile. Belle is heavy and 3 years of daily wear as work bag has it looking "well used". Not bad, just not new. Carrying Belle with laptop, portfolio, water bottle and a bunch of other random stuff on one shoulder or hand carried has me feeling a bit lopsided. Hopefully the backpack will distribute the weight evenly plus free my hands. Haven't carried a backpack since college so a wee bit hesitant...




Great choice! Hope you have a terrific vacation! I'm ready for mine but it's still several months away.


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> Hope it works nicely for you. What color did you order?  After you receive it, let us know how you like it; and have a nice vacation....



I ordered black lacquer. I have the Sutton in BL which I use for a carry-on bag and I just love it. So it will be nice to have BL that I can carry everyday if I want.


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Great choice! Hope you have a terrific vacation! I'm ready for mine but it's still several months away.



I know the feeling.  I really need a vaca. This year, starting back in Feb we have booked vacations every 2 months through the end of the year. This plan...is sweet.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> I know the feeling.  I really need a vaca. This year, starting back in Feb we have booked vacations every 2 months through the end of the year. This plan...is sweet.




OMG...good for you...enjoy..., you can always send us poor slobs a couple of pics on this thread...we will live vicariously through you; and be happy for you too!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Fully agree. They always release it so late, it's irrelevant for the holiday.




Luv, know you are a fan of Kingsport Grey..., I was reading a review on MZ of a Thunder bag; the reviewer spoke of the color being so wonderful and saying it took on an almost violet tone in some lighting. That is just what Kingsport does. I know the tone seems different; but now I am curious to see in person!  Have you seen in person?  Wondering if it is a hidden gem color....


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> I know the feeling.  I really need a vaca. This year, starting back in Feb we have booked vacations every 2 months through the end of the year. This plan...is sweet.




Great plan - I need to adopt this idea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, know you are a fan of Kingsport Grey..., I was reading a review on MZ of a Thunder bag; the reviewer spoke of the color being so wonderful and saying it took on an almost violet tone in some lighting. That is just what Kingsport does. I know the tone seems different; but now I am curious to see in person!  Have you seen in person?  Wondering if it is a hidden gem color....




Interesting! I have not seen in person, but now I'm curious! I really do like this Spring's colors - first time in years that I've liked their S/S collection.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Interesting! I have not seen in person, but now I'm curious! I really do like this Spring's colors - first time in years that I've liked their S/S collection.




If you have the opportunity to see it, let us know what you think of Thunder up close!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mother's Day is just a few weekends away..., I assume they will be doing a Mother's Day special edition per usual?  If so, why do they always wait for holiday item releases until the holiday is literally on top of us!



I emailed about it and they didn't have any info, but I agree it's always so late.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wonder what they're going to do for summer...I enjoyed the Friday specials, but last year I didn't buy anything from them. It was more the thrill of what might be coming.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> If you have the opportunity to see it, let us know what you think of Thunder up close!




Will do...won't be in NYC until June, but I may get to my local boutique that carries MZ soon.


----------



## psucutie

I saw the Hayley in Thunder tonight at Nordstrom.  Definitely has a purple sheen in some lights. A nice, pretty neutral color


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I saw the Hayley in Thunder tonight at Nordstrom.  Definitely has a purple sheen in some lights. A nice, pretty neutral color




Thank you..   The Kingsport Grey, which I have, was at first take, a seemingly basic neutral taupe-grey...., but, the more you used it and mixed it with different colors and it was in different lighting..., the more you appreciated it.  Sounds weird, I know, but true. When I read the review on MZ, the writer sounded as weird as me, ha ha. Must be a similar type of color.    When you find a neutral, that isn't black, that works with everything, and seems to be a chameleon when put with different colors..., it's worth some thought to maybe add to the mix..., now only if in a style I preferred..........maybe that cute Bailey..., but, just got Janie (about same size)....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you..   The Kingsport Grey, which I have, was at first take, a seemingly basic neutral taupe-grey...., but, the more you used it and mixed it with different colors and it was in different lighting..., the more you appreciated it.  Sounds weird, I know, but true. When I read the review on MZ, the writer sounded as weird as me, ha ha. Must be a similar type of color.    When you find a neutral, that isn't black, that works with everything, and seems to be a chameleon when put with different colors..., it's worth some thought to maybe add to the mix..., now only if in a style I preferred..........maybe that cute Bailey..., but, just got Janie (about same size)....




This is so true! Pebble was the same. Those are the best colors. I still regret not getting Kingsport. I was so amazed at its beauty in person, even though it was meh online.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Thank you..   The Kingsport Grey, which I have, was at first take, a seemingly basic neutral taupe-grey...., but, the more you used it and mixed it with different colors and it was in different lighting..., the more you appreciated it.  Sounds weird, I know, but true. When I read the review on MZ, the writer sounded as weird as me, ha ha. Must be a similar type of color.    When you find a neutral, that isn't black, that works with everything, and seems to be a chameleon when put with different colors..., it's worth some thought to maybe add to the mix..., now only if in a style I preferred..........maybe that cute Bailey..., but, just got Janie (about same size)....



I wish the Paige came in that color.   I would consider getting the Hayley in the Thunder via the Bloomies private sale this week, but something tells me it will be excluded


----------



## LuvAllBags

FYI, Nordie's has the cross-body Roxy in Poppy.


----------



## parker78

Would anyone be willing to post a pic of a MacBook 13" and a water bottle inside of a Jane, Kate or large Roxy? I'm looking for a work/travel bag but don't want something too big. Or I'd just love to hear your opinions. TIA!


----------



## LuvAllBags

parker78 said:


> Would anyone be willing to post a pic of a MacBook 13" and a water bottle inside of a Jane, Kate or large Roxy? I'm looking for a work/travel bag but don't want something too big. Or I'd just love to hear your opinions. TIA!




I posted a pic of my laptop, which is 13", in a large Roxy last week. Just go back a few posts and you'll find it. It fits perfectly. It works in Jane too, but it's a tighter fit. It will also fit well in Kate. I like all 3 styles...they all have pros and cons. Kate has amazing organization but is heavy, IMO. Jane is my favorite everyday bag, but the rolled handles bother some. Large Roxy is my new favorite travel bag because it's large yet lightweight. However it's floppier than the other two, which gets annoying. Still, it's probably the best of the 3 for my travel needs. I use it as my second carryon for under the plane seat. It fits perfectly under American Airlines seats, don't know about other airlines. Hope this helps!


----------



## Reba

Mother's Day Specials are up....


----------



## Reba

I bought the Bouquet Metro Oxford Cosmetic with the rewards points I had. It's pretty; and time's almost up on those points.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I bought the Bouquet Metro Oxford Cosmetic with the rewards points I had. It's pretty; and time's almost up on those points.


Congrats! I cannot decide. The metro has never work for me but the print is really pretty. It also reminds me of a previous floral print that I had missed out


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Congrats! I cannot decide. The metro has never work for me but the print is really pretty. It also reminds me of a previous floral print that I had missed out




Yes..., I recently bought another brand tote..., debated the floral metro for a moment or two...it is pretty.., but don't need.., and all those comments about slipping shoulder straps...my head starts to ache at the thought of that....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I bought the Bouquet Metro Oxford Cosmetic with the rewards points I had. It's pretty; and time's almost up on those points.




Congrats! Love the print! Their florals are beautiful.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Yes..., I recently bought another brand tote..., debated the floral metro for a moment or two...it is pretty.., but don't need.., and all those comments about slipping shoulder straps...my head starts to ache at the thought of that....


U just reminded me I did sell a medium metro due to strap slipping haha. But dh doesn't have the problem when he helped me carry medium metro. So I think it depends on individual shoulder. My shoulder is fairly narrow


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yeah, my shoulders can't handle those metro or sutton straps. Darn slopey shoulders and crappy posture!


----------



## parker78

LuvAllBags said:


> I posted a pic of my laptop, which is 13", in a large Roxy last week. Just go back a few posts and you'll find it. It fits perfectly. It works in Jane too, but it's a tighter fit. It will also fit well in Kate. I like all 3 styles...they all have pros and cons. Kate has amazing organization but is heavy, IMO. Jane is my favorite everyday bag, but the rolled handles bother some. Large Roxy is my new favorite travel bag because it's large yet lightweight. However it's floppier than the other two, which gets annoying. Still, it's probably the best of the 3 for my travel needs. I use it as my second carryon for under the plane seat. It fits perfectly under American Airlines seats, don't know about other airlines. Hope this helps!



Thank you! I found your post about the large Roxy, super helpful. I think I'm down to the Jane vs Large Roxy b/c I think the Kate will be just too big.  Although the laptop in the Jane is a tighter fit, do you think it still leaves room for a 20oz water bottle, small notebook, wallet, cosmetic bag? Have you found that you use the crossbody strap on the large Roxy when you travel?

Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

parker78 said:


> Thank you! I found your post about the large Roxy, super helpful. I think I'm down to the Jane vs Large Roxy b/c I think the Kate will be just too big.  Although the laptop in the Jane is a tighter fit, do you think it still leaves room for a 20oz water bottle, small notebook, wallet, cosmetic bag? Have you found that you use the crossbody strap on the large Roxy when you travel?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Yes, I think you can still get those additional items in a Jane. I tend to carry at least that much in my Janes, plus the laptop on certain days. One really nice feature on the Jane is its depth. It is deep but smooshes nicely against the body when not full so it doesn't look huge. I do not use the cb strap at all on large Roxy. I cannot tolerate large or heavy cb bags due to sensitive neck and shoulder issues.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My latest vintage baby...I didn't even know this existed. Same era as my Plum Frankie but black moto. Basically new - handles are still stiff. Obtained from a terrific TPF'er! I've been hunting the black/gold stud Frankie but this is actually better for my wardrobe...I can't really pull off the studded look.  Such a thrill; this is why I keep stalking resale for the oldies! 

I have a Black Mineral Frankie but these oldies are so well made, I will make room for both in the collection.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My latest vintage baby...I didn't even know this existed. Same era as my Plum Frankie but black moto. Basically new - handles are still stiff. Obtained from a terrific TPF'er! I've been hunting the black/gold stud Frankie but this is actually better for my wardrobe...I can't really pull off the studded look.  Such a thrill; this is why I keep stalking resale for the oldies!
> 
> I have a Black Mineral Frankie but these oldies are so well made, I will make room for both in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 3333060




Beautiful...[emoji7]


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> My latest vintage baby...I didn't even know this existed. Same era as my Plum Frankie but black moto. Basically new - handles are still stiff. Obtained from a terrific TPF'er! I've been hunting the black/gold stud Frankie but this is actually better for my wardrobe...I can't really pull off the studded look.  Such a thrill; this is why I keep stalking resale for the oldies!
> 
> I have a Black Mineral Frankie but these oldies are so well made, I will make room for both in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 3333060



LuvAll, As I told you, I was so thrilled to have this beautiful bag come to live with you. I know you appreciate the classics and Frankie is one of your go-to styles. Thanks for giving her the love she deserves.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> My latest vintage baby...I didn't even know this existed. Same era as my Plum Frankie but black moto. Basically new - handles are still stiff. Obtained from a terrific TPF'er! I've been hunting the black/gold stud Frankie but this is actually better for my wardrobe...I can't really pull off the studded look.  Such a thrill; this is why I keep stalking resale for the oldies!
> 
> I have a Black Mineral Frankie but these oldies are so well made, I will make room for both in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 3333060



Love this!  Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> LuvAll, As I told you, I was so thrilled to have this beautiful bag come to live with you. I know you appreciate the classics and Frankie is one of your go-to styles. Thanks for giving her the love she deserves.




Hugs!!! [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji253]


----------



## psucutie

Gorgeous bag Luv!

I'm at a loss of what to do with my crossbody bag search.  I have a month until i need to use it.  I did like the thunder color, but am not sure if the Hayley is too big, and maybe a Paige would be be a better fit.  I dont like the Paige colors at the moment though.   I would have jumped on the Hayley had it been eligible for Bloomie's private sale (excluded).


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Gorgeous bag Luv!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss of what to do with my crossbody bag search.  I have a month until i need to use it.  I did like the thunder color, but am not sure if the Hayley is too big, and maybe a Paige would be be a better fit.  I dont like the Paige colors at the moment though.   I would have jumped on the Hayley had it been eligible for Bloomie's private sale (excluded).




Have you thought about eBay for a pre-loved?  Maybe a Paige or a Lizzy in a color there at a bit of a discount in a pretty color? What type of color are you hoping for?


----------



## Reba

Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..



Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Have you thought about eBay for a pre-loved?  Maybe a Paige or a Lizzy in a color there at a bit of a discount in a pretty color? What type of color are you hoping for?



Thanks Reba.  I have, and have my eye on a pebble bedford Paige that is inexpensive (I'm a bit worried about the seller as there have been complaints of counterfeit items).  I don't want another black moto (or mineral) but would rather have a neutral or a nice bright color such as a plum or a bright navy rather than the sage or cloud that are in the current color pile.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..
> View attachment 3334073
> 
> 
> Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.



It's a very pretty cosmetic case!  I like the print.


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..
> View attachment 3334073
> 
> 
> Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.



This is very pretty! That is disappointing it's more muted in person, though--I love bright colors, especially for accessories. What are the actual dimensions of this pouch? And what do you think you will use it for? I want something in this print but am unsure I could use a pouch this size.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..
> View attachment 3334073
> 
> 
> Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.



So pretty!  Do you think you will keep it? I have one on the way to me as well.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..
> View attachment 3334073
> 
> 
> Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.



This is so pretty! I love the purples and blues. I just keep looking at the size and I don't know how I'd use it...


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> This is very pretty! That is disappointing it's more muted in person, though--I love bright colors, especially for accessories. What are the actual dimensions of this pouch? And what do you think you will use it for? I want something in this print but am unsure I could use a pouch this size.




I got it basically because I had those points to use..., and nothing else was calling me. Kept waiting to see if a pretty Small Sutton color would pop up...was looking for something different...this floral would have been great. I wrapped it back up it put it in my purse closet. My husband and I will be traveling a lot over the next year; will probs use then.  Don't have in front of me right now to measure. Is kinda an awkward purse cosmetic size I think. It's like they tried to make it both a cosmetic and a clutch. Yay MZW...[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]...ugh.   A cosmetic with a slot for an ID?  Whatever...   They make me crazy sometimes


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> This is so pretty! I love the purples and blues. I just keep looking at the size and I don't know how I'd use it...




That makes two of us [emoji12]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> So pretty!  Do you think you will keep it? I have one on the way to me as well.




Is pretty.., not worth sending back.., will figure out a use!


----------



## renza

Reba said:


> I got it basically because I had those points to use..., and nothing else was calling me. Kept waiting to see if a pretty Small Sutton color would pop up...was looking for something different...this floral would have been great. I wrapped it back up it put it in my purse closet. My husband and I will be traveling a lot over the next year; will probs use then.  Don't have in front of me right now to measure. Is kinda an awkward purse cosmetic size I think. It's like they tried to make it both a cosmetic and a clutch. Yay MZW...[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]...ugh.   A cosmetic with a slot for an ID?  Whatever...   They make me crazy sometimes


Yeah it does seem like such an awkward size! The only thing I can think is that they were trying to give more surface area to show off the print. It really doesn't make sense though. It would have been great as a Chelsea!


----------



## Reba

renza said:


> Yeah it does seem like such an awkward size! The only thing I can think is that they were trying to give more surface area to show off the print. It really doesn't make sense though. It would have been great as a Chelsea!




You give them more credit than me...more surface for print?   How about a different type of product?   I feel like I have an expensive CVS makeup bag that isn't very useful...   It is such a beautiful fabric..such a beautiful print...not executed very well at all.  I don't know...maybe it's just me. ....Mariposa..shout out.., value your opinion always.....let the girls know what you think when you receive...maybe I am having a bad hormonal week [emoji6]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You give them more credit than me...more surface for print?   How about a different type of product?   I feel like I have an expensive CVS makeup bag that isn't very useful...   It is such a beautiful fabric..such a beautiful print...not executed very well at all.  I don't know...maybe it's just me. ....Mariposa..shout out.., value your opinion always.....let the girls know what you think when you receive...maybe I am having a bad hormonal week [emoji6]



Haha I've been crabby lately, but I'll for sure give my opinion when it arrives.  I love their flat quilted savoy so to me this seems similar, but we'll see if it's as useful.  

What does the inside look like?  You said there is a slot for an ID?


----------



## Reba

One side has an ID pocket.., like I am going clubbing with my blush and mascara..., the other has a slip pocket for????...IDK...grocery money?  Identity crisis!!![emoji12]I like my Flat Savoy too.., wishing now I went for black lacquer...oh well.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

you guys seen the new arrivals on the website I dont know y they brought Markham and the Flax color back


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> you guys seen the new arrivals on the website I dont know y they brought Markham and the Flax color back




Just saw some of the new things...pretty for Summer. More Flax?  Wish more classics in different; but almost don't want to comment because seems so redundant at this point.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yes I wasnt too happy about the flax color either a lil too light for me. hopefully this isn't it and theres more to come for summer releases


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..
> View attachment 3334073
> 
> 
> Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.


[emoji7] so pretty! I order the medium metro instead as this pouch is too big for me. I wish it comes with a detachable wrist strap. (I hope the shoulder straps will stay on my shoulder this time)


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> [emoji7] so pretty! I order the medium metro instead as this pouch is too big for me. I wish it comes with a detachable wrist strap. (I hope the shoulder straps will stay on my shoulder this time)




I think this pattern will be to die for on the tote!  It really is very pretty and I think an easy palette to mix with wardrobe. Maybe try crossing the straps over in an X on shoulder to help stay on....  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Reba

After looking at the new things..., I love the idea of Flax, but it is so light!  Lighter than last year's I think. Pretty, but they aren't that stain resistant!  And, if you are smart enough to then color-block it with a dark color, like they did on the Markhams, why did you leave the bottom panel of the bags Flax?  Dirt magnets...ugh...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> After looking at the new things..., I love the idea of Flax, but it is so light!  Lighter than last year's I think. Pretty, but they aren't that stain resistant!  And, if you are smart enough to then color-block it with a dark color, like they did on the Markhams, why did you leave the bottom panel of the bags Flax?  Dirt magnets...ugh...


Thank u I hope I like the floral bouquet medium metro [emoji4] [emoji253] 

I didn't think Markham was selling well. I'm honestly surprised that are so many new Markhams released. As much as I adore white and cream tone bags I wouldn't spend $300+ on one [emoji28] . 

I absolutely agree why design the mix color bags with a flax base. Maybe they are hoping we will dirty the bags soon enough and buy more [emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

OMG, the new bags = MAJOR UGH. Really?? Flax again...Markhams...and what's up with that woven fabric? Blech.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Metro Cosmetic Flower Bouquet..
> View attachment 3334073
> 
> 
> Is a pretty print. Very muted. Kind of boring for a "pop" cosmetic, but I imagine would work great for a tote print, as it wouldn't fight with wardrobe.  Actually photographs more vibrantly than appears in person. Odd.., more soft and muted looking in person.




Pretty!! I love their florals. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I got it basically because I had those points to use..., and nothing else was calling me. Kept waiting to see if a pretty Small Sutton color would pop up...was looking for something different...this floral would have been great. I wrapped it back up it put it in my purse closet. My husband and I will be traveling a lot over the next year; will probs use then.  Don't have in front of me right now to measure. Is kinda an awkward purse cosmetic size I think. It's like they tried to make it both a cosmetic and a clutch. Yay MZW...[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]...ugh.   A cosmetic with a slot for an ID?  Whatever...   They make me crazy sometimes




Interesting - agree. I was trying to decide if the size made sense. I have a few large pouches I already use. Not sure another makes sense. If it helps, I use the others for travel and are great for large bag organization.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Haha I've been crabby lately, but I'll for sure give my opinion when it arrives.  I love their flat quilted savoy so to me this seems similar, but we'll see if it's as useful.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the inside look like?  You said there is a slot for an ID?







Reba said:


> One side has an ID pocket.., like I am going clubbing with my blush and mascara..., the other has a slip pocket for????...IDK...grocery money?  Identity crisis!!![emoji12]I like my Flat Savoy too.., wishing now I went for black lacquer...oh well.




This is good to know on the flat savoy...thanks! I like the Ines but sometimes it's too big.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Gorgeous bag Luv!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss of what to do with my crossbody bag search.  I have a month until i need to use it.  I did like the thunder color, but am not sure if the Hayley is too big, and maybe a Paige would be be a better fit.  I dont like the Paige colors at the moment though.   I would have jumped on the Hayley had it been eligible for Bloomie's private sale (excluded).




Have you considered Small Nikki? I just got one. It's going back because it's too small for me, but it strikes me that because it's between a Paige size and a Hayley size it might be of interest to you. I also like the 3 strap options. 

If there were a medium Nikki size I'd be all over it. Regular Nikki is huge, and Small is just too small for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

FYI, MZ is doing return labels now via Fedex. They deduct $8 for the shipping unless you qualify for a free return. That's ok with me because it costs that or more to return a big box to them from where I live.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Have you considered Small Nikki? I just got one. It's going back because it's too small for me, but it strikes me that because it's between a Paige size and a Hayley size it might be of interest to you. I also like the 3 strap options.
> 
> If there were a medium Nikki size I'd be all over it. Regular Nikki is huge, and Small is just too small for me.



Thanks Luv for the suggestion!   I am not a fan of the design of the Nikki in general.  I like the outer pocket look that is on the Paige and the Hayley a bit more.  

Right now I am leaning towards the Hayley in the thunder.   Bloomies does have the power points for MZ Wallace  (i.e. loyalist gift cards) but no Hayley in Thunder on their website, despite having it in other bags in the store.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thanks Luv for the suggestion!   I am not a fan of the design of the Nikki in general.  I like the outer pocket look that is on the Paige and the Hayley a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the Hayley in the thunder.   Bloomies does have the power points for MZ Wallace  (i.e. loyalist gift cards) but no Hayley in Thunder on their website, despite having it in other bags in the store.




I do like Thunder. I wish it came in a style I'd use!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> FYI, MZ is doing return labels now via Fedex. They deduct $8 for the shipping unless you qualify for a free return. That's ok with me because it costs that or more to return a big box to them from where I live.



That's really nice.  Agree it would cost me more to ship it back to them.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Have you considered Small Nikki? I just got one. It's going back because it's too small for me, but it strikes me that because it's between a Paige size and a Hayley size it might be of interest to you. I also like the 3 strap options.
> 
> If there were a medium Nikki size I'd be all over it. Regular Nikki is huge, and Small is just too small for me.


I do like small Nikki a lot and i love the size but I just cant get passed that top zipper. if it had a normal top closure the bad would had been mine


----------



## makn808

tua said:


> I do like small Nikki a lot and i love the size but I just cant get passed that top zipper. if it had a normal top closure the bad would had been mine



+1. Flappy zippergate is a dealbreaker for me even though I love everything else about snikki...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> +1. Flappy zippergate is a dealbreaker for me even though I love everything else about snikki...




Yeah I did notice the big flap before I packed it back up.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> OMG, the new bags = MAJOR UGH. Really?? Flax again...Markhams...and what's up with that woven fabric? Blech.




Saving us $$$...glad you found your classic beauty this season...major ugh is right.., how many seasons of this can they survive...hoard your faves Luv!


----------



## mariposa08

What has everyone been carrying lately?  

I got the camo small sutton a month ago and I've been carrying it almost nonstop since.  On Thursdays I need a bigger bag and I usually take Frankie with me--- today I took mineral Frankie.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> [emoji7] so pretty! I order the medium metro instead as this pouch is too big for me. I wish it comes with a detachable wrist strap. (I hope the shoulder straps will stay on my shoulder this time)



oh yay for the gorgeous metro!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> oh yay for the gorgeous metro!


I hope I love it IRL [emoji4] [emoji177]  honestly I'm usually not good with printed bags. but all the rave reviews is getting to me and I'm feeling optimistic lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Saving us $$$...glad you found your classic beauty this season...major ugh is right.., how many seasons of this can they survive...hoard your faves Luv!




No kidding! Hoarding away!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> What has everyone been carrying lately?
> 
> I got the camo small sutton a month ago and I've been carrying it almost nonstop since.  On Thursdays I need a bigger bag and I usually take Frankie with me--- today I took mineral Frankie.




That Camo Smutton is so great. Glad you're enjoying it! I was carrying Large Roxy for my recent work trips and am now carrying Black Moto Frankie. If the weather stays good here I'll give Cloud Jane a go next week.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> What has everyone been carrying lately?
> 
> I got the camo small sutton a month ago and I've been carrying it almost nonstop since.  On Thursdays I need a bigger bag and I usually take Frankie with me--- today I took mineral Frankie.




Honestly have been on a non-MZ kick lately..., but..tonight, went to dinner with husband and wore jeans, peep toe booties (it actually hit 78 degrees today), a spring color Moto jacket and my Janie!  Loved it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just sent back Snikki - bye bye! Ordered a black Pippa from Eaton Trading. They sent a 40% off email this morn. Perfect little addition. I love my Hunter Pippa and I wont have to worry about denim transfer with the black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Honestly have been on a non-MZ kick lately..., but..tonight, went to dinner with husband and wore jeans, peep toe booties (it actually hit 78 degrees today), a spring color Moto jacket and my Janie!  Loved it!




Sounds like a cute ensemble!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Just sent back Snikki - bye bye! Ordered a black Pippa from Eaton Trading. They sent a 40% off email this morn. Perfect little addition. I love my Hunter Pippa and I wont have to worry about denim transfer with the black.




Sorry Snikki didn't work...but glad you like Pippa so much...and yay for 40%!!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Honestly have been on a non-MZ kick lately..., but..tonight, went to dinner with husband and wore jeans, peep toe booties (it actually hit 78 degrees today), a spring color Moto jacket and my Janie!  Loved it!



Your outfit sounds hot!

What bags have you been using most then?


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Sorry Snikki didn't work...but glad you like Pippa so much...and yay for 40%!!




FYI: Just noticed that Saks has Pippa in Thunder.  

Oops...meant to quote you Luv...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Your outfit sounds hot!
> 
> 
> 
> What bags have you been using most then?




Hot?...not so sure about that adjective, cute maybe..[emoji6].     My girlfriend and I have been on a Henri Bendel kick for a while. They have so many fun colors and styles...addictive. Not as organized as MZ though.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You give them more credit than me...more surface for print?   How about a different type of product?   I feel like I have an expensive CVS makeup bag that isn't very useful...   It is such a beautiful fabric..such a beautiful print...not executed very well at all.  I don't know...maybe it's just me. ....Mariposa..shout out.., value your opinion always.....let the girls know what you think when you receive...maybe I am having a bad hormonal week [emoji6]



Ok I got my floral pouch.  It's very similar to the flat quilted savoy that I love.  Savoy is a little nicer because it has an outside zip pocket and this doesn't, but other than that they are very similar.  I went ahead and took everything from my savoy and put it in the floral pouch to give it a try.  I love how gorgeous it is and I think it should work for my stuff so I think it's a win for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Ok I got my floral pouch.  It's very similar to the flat quilted savoy that I love.  Savoy is a little nicer because it has an outside zip pocket and this doesn't, but other than that they are very similar.  I went ahead and took everything from my savoy and put it in the floral pouch to give it a try.  I love how gorgeous it is and I think it should work for my stuff so I think it's a win for me.




Aah - good to know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> FYI: Just noticed that Saks has Pippa in Thunder.
> 
> Oops...meant to quote you Luv...




Ooh - thanks! Wish I'd seen that sooner.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Ok I got my floral pouch.  It's very similar to the flat quilted savoy that I love.  Savoy is a little nicer because it has an outside zip pocket and this doesn't, but other than that they are very similar.  I went ahead and took everything from my savoy and put it in the floral pouch to give it a try.  I love how gorgeous it is and I think it should work for my stuff so I think it's a win for me.


Pretty [emoji177] [emoji7] [emoji253]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Ok I got my floral pouch.  It's very similar to the flat quilted savoy that I love.  Savoy is a little nicer because it has an outside zip pocket and this doesn't, but other than that they are very similar.  I went ahead and took everything from my savoy and put it in the floral pouch to give it a try.  I love how gorgeous it is and I think it should work for my stuff so I think it's a win for me.




So glad you are happy with it. IDK, maybe it's the shape I find awkward..?  The flat savoy seems so square and compact fits even in smaller bags..Lizzy, Paige.  It's ok tho, it is pretty and mine will be for travel. Enjoy. Will look great in your Frankie...jealous...


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Ok I got my floral pouch.  It's very similar to the flat quilted savoy that I love.  Savoy is a little nicer because it has an outside zip pocket and this doesn't, but other than that they are very similar.  I went ahead and took everything from my savoy and put it in the floral pouch to give it a try.  I love how gorgeous it is and I think it should work for my stuff so I think it's a win for me.



The placement of the flowers on yours is so pretty. Enjoy it!


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> What has everyone been carrying lately?
> 
> I got the camo small sutton a month ago and I've been carrying it almost nonstop since.  On Thursdays I need a bigger bag and I usually take Frankie with me--- today I took mineral Frankie.



Happy you're still enjoying camo small sutton, Mariposa!  I have been carrying my large black mineral Roxy for almost 2 weeks straight now, which for me is kind of a record!  Love how comfy the straps are and the all black look is great in its simplicity.  I call it my stealth bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> Happy you're still enjoying camo small sutton, Mariposa!  I have been carrying my large black mineral Roxy for almost 2 weeks straight now, which for me is kind of a record!  Love how comfy the straps are and the all black look is great in its simplicity.  I call it my stealth bag!




I love this! Agree re: Large Roxy - really useful and comfortable bag. I like it more than regular Roxy.


----------



## Reba

Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!



Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...




That bag has a LOT going on.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That bag has a LOT going on.




Ha, ha...you're right...the clown car of bags with all those pockets and straps at the same time!  I guess the best thing to do here would be pick a strap for the day...leave the others home to rest in their dust bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...



How big do you think this is?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> How big do you think this is?




Not sure...maybe between Smalll Nikki and Nikki....but, that is just a guess from looking at pics.  Looks like same shape as those bags.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...



Is that suede?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Is that suede?




No...I don't think so...looks like nylon leather trim to me...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not sure...maybe between Smalll Nikki and Nikki....but, that is just a guess from looking at pics.  Looks like same shape as those bags.



Thanks!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> No...I don't think so...looks like nylon leather trim to me...



Must be the lighting!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...




I love it, but then I am pocket-obsessed. As long as it's not too small, I will give it a-go. Love the color too. I also hope there's no flap but based on the way the top looks, I bet there is.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...




Also - do I see gold hardware again? Hooray!


----------



## makn808

Methinks flappy zippergate...


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's another partial angle of the Abbey on the MZ IG from a while back...makes me think it's not that small.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been using my Large Roxy practically non-stop and am now tired of looking at Pacific. I am not a blue person, so I thought this might happen. MZ says Lg Roxy will be out in gray for the AW collection. Can't wait!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Methinks flappy zippergate...




Agree. Annoying.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...



First impression is not good because of the top ---- there is going to be some kind of flap for the zipper  and I think it has a lot going on --- almost too much.  To me it looks like a Frankie with a different zip top and instead of the shoulder straps attached (and cross body) it has hand carry straps attached (and two other strap options).  It has the same pockets as Frankie including the side pockets that aren't really that useful.  I'm guessing for me it isn't something I will need, but at least it looks like an mzw bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I agree with you there mariposa about the top closure. not sure if Abbey is an open top bag or has that zipper flap that MZ has been doing lately but I dont like both. I prefer all my bags to have a top normal zipper closure  like their classic style bags


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yeah I'm concerned the top looks like it could have the Mayfair style flap. Horrible. 

Also - did everyone see the FB post about how next season's styles come from customer feedback? Really? I know we're a small group, but given that I see similar thoughts to ours in other social media outlets, I wonder who they're asking!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah I'm concerned the top looks like it could have the Mayfair style flap. Horrible.
> 
> Also - did everyone see the FB post about how next season's styles come from customer feedback? Really? I know we're a small group, but given that I see similar thoughts to ours in other social media outlets, I wonder who they're asking!



Not the right people, obviously!


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been using my Large Roxy practically non-stop and am now tired of looking at Pacific. I am not a blue person, so I thought this might happen. MZ says Lg Roxy will be out in gray for the AW collection. Can't wait!



I was hoping for the new purple color in the large Roxy size too.  Maybe I'll still be pleasantly surprised. I need to try to see a regular Roxy at some point so I can see how it differs from the large, I guess.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree. Annoying.




Luv, on a totally off topic...I think you were a fan of Reed Krakoff  (?) ... have you seen he is designing bags and clothing for Kohl's?  I just read something on Instagram. Thought was weird/interesting.


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> I was hoping for the new purple color in the large Roxy size too.  Maybe I'll still be pleasantly surprised. I need to try to see a regular Roxy at some point so I can see how it differs from the large, I guess.




A new purple is coming? My favorite!

The reg Roxy is just enough smaller than Jane to be annoying for me. It does not fit my laptop, which is a deal breaker on most days, and the depth is about an inch or so less than Jane. I am keeping Poppy because I love the color, but probably won't buy more unless my computer and travel situations change. Large Roxy is perfect for computer and travel. Just need a color or two I can like for the long term. Purple would be perfect but I can live with gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, on a totally off topic...I think you were a fan of Reed Krakoff  (?) ... have you seen he is designing bags and clothing for Kohl's?  I just read something on Instagram. Thought was weird/interesting.




Yes! I saw that...I am in the camp of crabby people who are annoyed he made the Kohl's line so similar to the old, higher priced line. Terrible for resale, and makes it hard to trust sellers when buying second hand. Can't be sure what you're getting. Boo! 

I understand he needs to raise cash and that's how the big designers do it nowadays...I'm just not a fan of how he approached it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! I saw that...I am in the camp of crabby people who are annoyed he made the Kohl's line so similar to the old, higher priced line. Terrible for resale, and makes it hard to trust sellers when buying second hand. Can't be sure what you're getting. Boo!
> 
> I understand he needs to raise cash and that's how the big designers do it nowadays...I'm just not a fan of how he approached it.




I don't blame you. It surprised me. Really shouldn't nowadays.


----------



## songofthesea

waiting for my parker in sage to be delivered!


----------



## Stella Blue

makn808 said:


> Methinks flappy zippergate...


"Flappy zippergate"--LOL!


----------



## honuhonu

LuvAllBags said:


> A new purple is coming? My favorite!
> 
> The reg Roxy is just enough smaller than Jane to be annoying for me. It does not fit my laptop, which is a deal breaker on most days, and the depth is about an inch or so less than Jane. I am keeping Poppy because I love the color, but probably won't buy more unless my computer and travel situations change. Large Roxy is perfect for computer and travel. Just need a color or two I can like for the long term. Purple would be perfect but I can live with gray.



LuvAll, me too on purple and it is rumored to have silver hardware which is also my favorite hardware option. I'll try to post pictures from the site where they were posted. Thanks for the review of regular Roxy and the fact it is a little bit smaller than Jane. That helps. I have a couple of Janes, but don't carry them much, as it's not my favorite size.


----------



## mariposa08

honuhonu said:


> LuvAll, me too on purple and it is rumored to have silver hardware which is also my favorite hardware option. I'll try to post pictures from the site where they were posted. Thanks for the review of regular Roxy and the fact it is a little bit smaller than Jane. That helps. I have a couple of Janes, but don't carry them much, as it's not my favorite size.



Even though it's Jane size with the outside pockets and the long horizontal pocket Roxy carries a lot better than Jane for me.  Jane just has the main pocket really, but with Roxy you can have a water bottle on each side, phone, keys, sunglasses in the outside front pockets


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Even though it's Jane size with the outside pockets and the long horizontal pocket Roxy carries a lot better than Jane for me.  Jane just has the main pocket really, but with Roxy you can have a water bottle on each side, phone, keys, sunglasses in the outside front pockets




Agree - those extra pockets are the best! If it had the same depth of Jane, I'd be in love. I love those little side pockets - so handy for quick-grab items like my work ID badge.

The flat straps are nice too. I've never had any complaints about the rolled, but I do like the flat ones a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> LuvAll, me too on purple and it is rumored to have silver hardware which is also my favorite hardware option. I'll try to post pictures from the site where they were posted. Thanks for the review of regular Roxy and the fact it is a little bit smaller than Jane. That helps. I have a couple of Janes, but don't carry them much, as it's not my favorite size.




That would be so great! I loved Blackberry last year but it didn't come in styles I love, except Paige. I gave away my BB Paige because I prefer my other ones...so I am down for a good purple this fall! Fingers crossed it will come in some good styles!


----------



## honuhonu

These are from the Kate Zhou website showing some of the purple bags that hopefully we will get here in the US.


----------



## honuhonu

mariposa08 said:


> Even though it's Jane size with the outside pockets and the long horizontal pocket Roxy carries a lot better than Jane for me.  Jane just has the main pocket really, but with Roxy you can have a water bottle on each side, phone, keys, sunglasses in the outside front pockets



Yes, the outside pockets on the end are great and the long horizontal one is a favorite of mine, as well.


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...



I love that they are bringing zippered side pockets back. I am not a fan of the short attached handles... at least on the size this bag seems to be. I have carried Janie non-stop since I got her in December and took the cross body strap off after two days, so the handle style itself is not a problem. They just look out of place on a bag that large. And I agree with the others, it's either not going to close at all or have the dreaded floppy zipper.


----------



## contra mundum

Two days left to use my reward credit. I am so torn between Large Metro, Large Roxy or Baby Jane (yeah I know huge differences) ... any thoughts? If they had the Sutton in Magnet I would go there in a heartbeat, with my luck they will restock it on May 2nd.


----------



## contra mundum

Last question, sorry y'all. Anyone have a Large Metro who would be willing to measure the bottom width for me? MZW measurements are so unreliable.


----------



## psucutie

Hi all, just went to MZ Wallace, they said there will be a sale on last year's summer items the 2nd week in May.   Just an FYI.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> I love that they are bringing zippered side pockets back. I am not a fan of the short attached handles... at least on the size this bag seems to be. I have carried Janie non-stop since I got her in December and took the cross body strap off after two days, so the handle style itself is not a problem. They just look out of place on a bag that large. And I agree with the others, it's either not going to close at all or have the dreaded floppy zipper.




Just used my Janie for a little over a week straight. Really like it. Moving into Gunmetal Coated Lizzy. Headed to Nantucket for a quick getaway  with hubs before kids return from college...after a glorious stretch of weather..tomorrow, when we leave, the rain shall begin..[emoji35]. Oh well. Coated Lizzy will be my schleping bag!!


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Two days left to use my reward credit. I am so torn between Large Metro, Large Roxy or Baby Jane (yeah I know huge differences) ... any thoughts? If they had the Sutton in Magnet I would go there in a heartbeat, with my luck they will restock it on May 2nd.




If it were me, I would go for a Roxy...as I am curious about that bag. She has won many here over...


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Hi all, just went to MZ Wallace, they said there will be a sale on last year's summer items the 2nd week in May.   Just an FYI.




Just after those reward cards are null and void....    Thanks for the info psucutie!


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Last question, sorry y'all. Anyone have a Large Metro who would be willing to measure the bottom width for me? MZW measurements are so unreliable.




I'm getting 14" wide seam-to-seam, and 11" deep on the bottom.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Two days left to use my reward credit. I am so torn between Large Metro, Large Roxy or Baby Jane (yeah I know huge differences) ... any thoughts? If they had the Sutton in Magnet I would go there in a heartbeat, with my luck they will restock it on May 2nd.




Large Metro is one of my best investments. It's my go-to for short trips. Indestructible and so lightweight. I love large Roxy as a second carry-on, as I still need a large bag for that purpose, but it fits under the seat perfectly (American Airlines - don't know about others).


----------



## LuvAllBags

honuhonu said:


> These are from the Kate Zhou website showing some of the purple bags that hopefully we will get here in the US.
> 
> View attachment 3343089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343090




Thanks for sharing! I love this purple, and I bet the gray to the right of the purple is the upcoming fall gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Hi all, just went to MZ Wallace, they said there will be a sale on last year's summer items the 2nd week in May.   Just an FYI.




Interesting! I cannot for the life of me remember what those items might be...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Interesting! I cannot for the life of me remember what those items might be...




Not great, Flax,...Papaya..., bucket bag, trapeze looking , the Daphne. Aquamarine Petra..,  a really bright green/Jungle, and that fun tribal green/orange/yellow print - I think you had the tassel. Tassel was great btw...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Not great, Flax,...Papaya..., bucket bag, trapeze looking , the Daphne. Aquamarine Petra..,  a really bright green/Jungle, and that fun tribal green/orange/yellow print - I think you had the tassel. Tassel was great btw...




Oh yeah...Papaya, Jungle Green, Aquamarine, Flax...last summer was not my favorite. I did like that tribal print.


----------



## psucutie

Hopefully they will add other items to the mix


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Hopefully they will add other items to the mix




Agreed! Maybe some goodies leftover from Advent? Dare to dream


----------



## psucutie

That's what I am hoping for also luv


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...


I asked LucyWallaceEustice on Instagram what kind of top closure was on the Abbey. Answer: drop in zip top. Don't know what that means, but I haven't studied MZW's descriptions either.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I asked LucyWallaceEustice on Instagram what kind of top closure was on the Abbey. Answer: drop in zip top. Don't know what that means, but I haven't studied MZW's descriptions either.




I believe that's the flap that was on the Mayfair tote.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...


I LOVE this! Thank you for posting.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Saw this pic on Instagram. It is the triple strap Abbey that will be coming out. Looks nice!
> View attachment 3341680
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of zip closure lurks in that space tho...hope not the dreaded flappy thing...



Update from Instagram comments:  "drop in zip top," same closure as Nikki group.  Is that a good thing?

I really like the looks of the bag in the picture, color too.


----------



## contra mundum

Well I ended up going with the Taupe Sutton because I just couldn't see the Pacific color for Large Roxy working in my life on a regular basis and for whatever reason I just don't ever buy black. I _almost _pulled the trigger on Thunder Cece... I hope I don't regret not getting it. Now that it's too late (at least to use rewards on it) does anyone have a Cece?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Update from Instagram comments:  "drop in zip top," same closure as Nikki group.  Is that a good thing?
> 
> I really like the looks of the bag in the picture, color too.




In my opinion, that's much better than the mayfair tote closure. There's still a flap but it's not as big.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Well I ended up going with the Taupe Sutton because I just couldn't see the Pacific color for Large Roxy working in my life on a regular basis and for whatever reason I just don't ever buy black. I _almost _pulled the trigger on Thunder Cece... I hope I don't regret not getting it. Now that it's too late (at least to use rewards on it) does anyone have a Cece?




Great choice! I have also been eyeing the Cece, but it looks HUGE on the model. I'm 5'2". I'm afraid it might be overwhelming.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Well, yesterday I decided it was time for a cleanout. The bag closet was out of control driving me crazy. Boy, is that tough! It's hard to let go of bags you like for one reason or another, but quite frankly don't use. Once again, I noticed that I kept the same old faves and am letting go impulse/sale purchases, ones bought for a singular feature, or styles that I keep trying to talk myself into liking for some unknown reason. 

I went through every single bag, large and small...whew!


----------



## bagsncakes

Can any one tell me if the Lizzy can fit an iPad Air2? I just tried in my Paige and it fits.


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> Can any one tell me if the Lizzy can fit an iPad Air2? I just tried in my Paige and it fits.




Yes, it fits.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Well, yesterday I decided it was time for a cleanout. The bag closet was out of control driving me crazy. Boy, is that tough! It's hard to let go of bags you like for one reason or another, but quite frankly don't use. Once again, I noticed that I kept the same old faves and am letting go impulse/sale purchases, ones bought for a singular feature, or styles that I keep trying to talk myself into liking for some unknown reason.
> 
> I went through every single bag, large and small...whew!




Good work Luv!  Hope the Spring clean out will bring you a peaceful feeling. I try to keep my collection manageable. Anything not getting used regularly ends up on the chopping block. ...happy spring [emoji255]


----------



## madaboutpastry

psucutie said:


> Hi all, just went to MZ Wallace, they said there will be a sale on last year's summer items the 2nd week in May.   Just an FYI.



Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Yes, it fits.




Thanx [emoji4]


----------



## georgianne

Reba said:


> Good work Luv!  Hope the Spring clean out will bring you a peaceful feeling. I try to keep my collection manageable. Anything not getting used regularly ends up on the chopping block. ...happy spring [emoji255]


I am doing the same thing Luv! Sometimes I then begin using bags just to remember why I haven't been using them if that makes sense.


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> I am doing the same thing Luv! Sometimes I then begin using bags just to remember why I haven't been using them if that makes sense.




Yes! I totally get that.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Well, yesterday I decided it was time for a cleanout. The bag closet was out of control driving me crazy. Boy, is that tough! It's hard to let go of bags you like for one reason or another, but quite frankly don't use. Once again, I noticed that I kept the same old faves and am letting go impulse/sale purchases, ones bought for a singular feature, or styles that I keep trying to talk myself into liking for some unknown reason.
> 
> I went through every single bag, large and small...whew!



Congrats on great spring cleaning Luv! Doesn't it feel good to purge and open up closet space?


----------



## Reba

Took pics at the Nantucket beach today.  Before I put this shot in the photo trash, I thought....I know one group of gals that might appreciate..., [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Took pics at the Nantucket beach today.  Before I put this shot in the photo trash, I thought....I know one group of gals that might appreciate..., [emoji6]
> View attachment 3345488




Lovely! Your Lizzy looks brand new! &#9969;[emoji484]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Took pics at the Nantucket beach today.  Before I put this shot in the photo trash, I thought....I know one group of gals that might appreciate..., [emoji6]
> View attachment 3345488



Beautiful! And the beach ain't so bad either!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Took pics at the Nantucket beach today.  Before I put this shot in the photo trash, I thought....I know one group of gals that might appreciate..., [emoji6]
> View attachment 3345488



Great picture!  Love the bag and the beach!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely! Your Lizzy looks brand new! &#9969;[emoji484]




Far from brand new..., among all my MZ's..this has been through it all!  Rain, blizzards, and sand!  Still does look new though...if you see them make coated canvas...buy!


----------



## bagsncakes

Ok so there was a currant Lizzy on eBay which I won for £71 plus shipping, listed as "immaculate as new condition". I am wondering that it was on sale for a while for £55, why no one bought it. I am so unsure about it. I have a currant Hayley, I thought the crossbody strap on this one will go with my Hayley as well, the picutres were not very clear, I asked the seller to show me more pics,she I don't have the bag with me, if it doesn't sell, I will relist with more pics. It got bids on it so I bid in the last minute. Can I please get suggestions if I made the right decision?


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> Ok so there was a currant Lizzy on eBay which I won for £71 plus shipping, listed as "immaculate as new condition". I am wondering that it was on sale for a while for £55, why no one bought it. I am so unsure about it. I have a currant Hayley, I thought the crossbody strap on this one will go with my Hayley as well, the picutres were not very clear, I asked the seller to show me more pics,she I don't have the bag with me, if it doesn't sell, I will relist with more pics. It got bids on it so I bid in the last minute. Can I please get suggestions if I made the right decision?




Hi! Lizzy is great bag, and Currant is super rare to find secondhand, so that's terrific! Sounds like the biggest question will be about condition. If the condition is good, you've found yourself a wonderful bag!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

These look like new styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3346013
> 
> 
> These look like new styles.




Yes! I'm intrigued by the middle one and one on the right.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

The middle one looks super comfy to carry.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3346013
> 
> 
> These look like new styles.


im kind of anxious to see what they look like.. im really liking the one in the right. Are they summer or fall  new releases?


----------



## mbmb

Getting ready for my trip "home" to Pittsburgh, and thought I would switch into my new Lizzy, which everyone says is so great for travel. In the past I usually switched into a Kipling (weightless and packs flat) while visiting so as not to be carrying a satchel into the dining room and assisted living building.  Packed Lizzy with most of what I always carry, not even a pack of Kleenex yet, and it looks and feels like a bowling ball.  Thinking now that a squishable Hayley or Jane will be easier to shove under the airplane seat with Sutton than hard bowling ball Lizzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Getting ready for my trip "home" to Pittsburgh, and thought I would switch into my new Lizzy, which everyone says is so great for travel. In the past I usually switched into a Kipling (weightless and packs flat) while visiting so as not to be carrying a satchel into the dining room and assisted living building.  Packed Lizzy with most of what I always carry, not even a pack of Kleenex yet, and it looks and feels like a bowling ball.  Thinking now that a squishable Hayley or Jane will be easier to shove under the airplane seat with Sutton than hard bowling ball Lizzy.




I use Jane a lot as an under the seat carryon - it works well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

FYI, there's an unused Ruby/Bordeaux Colorblock Sutton on the bay! Not my auction.


----------



## parker78

Is there a trick to tying the changing pad from the Kate so it stays rolled up? The cord is so flat and wide and too short that if I try to tie it, it just unravels.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> View attachment 3135177
> 
> 
> Dawn Paige


----------



## Reba

Lizzy not only survived the Nantucket salt-water air, she survived a 45-minute drenching downpour waiting for the ferry boat ride home!  Now home and miserable weather continues...Lizzy shows no signs of trouble...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Lizzy not only survived the Nantucket salt-water air, she survived a 45-minute drenching downpour waiting for the ferry boat ride home!  Now home and miserable weather continues...Lizzy shows no signs of trouble...
> View attachment 3347997



Looks great!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Lizzy not only survived the Nantucket salt-water air, she survived a 45-minute drenching downpour waiting for the ferry boat ride home!  Now home and miserable weather continues...Lizzy shows no signs of trouble...
> View attachment 3347997




Wow - the coated twill is a work horse!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Lizzy not only survived the Nantucket salt-water air, she survived a 45-minute drenching downpour waiting for the ferry boat ride home!  Now home and miserable weather continues...Lizzy shows no signs of trouble...
> View attachment 3347997



Such a gorgeous bag!  Definitely wish I would have grabbed either this or gunmetal Paige.  I have the Hayley, but would love something a little smaller in gunmetal.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Looks great!!







LuvAllBags said:


> Wow - the coated twill is a work horse!







mariposa08 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!  Definitely wish I would have grabbed either this or gunmetal Paige.  I have the Hayley, but would love something a little smaller in gunmetal.




I may be tempted to put different faves on the chopping block..., but this will be a forever keeper.


----------



## bagsncakes

Reba said:


> Lizzy not only survived the Nantucket salt-water air, she survived a 45-minute drenching downpour waiting for the ferry boat ride home!  Now home and miserable weather continues...Lizzy shows no signs of trouble...
> View attachment 3347997




*drooooolllll* this is so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I may be tempted to put different faves on the chopping block..., but this will be a forever keeper.




I know what you mean...Plum Frankie, Navy Jane and Hunter Paige - forever keepers.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I know what you mean...Plum Frankie, Navy Jane and Hunter Paige - forever keepers.




My top three...Gunmetal Lizzy, Black Kara, and my traveling duo of Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Kingsport Grey City Tote.   I guess technically that's 3-ish [emoji6]. 

How about everyone else?  Which MZ's will you never ever part with?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> My top three...Gunmetal Lizzy, Black Kara, and my traveling duo of Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Kingsport Grey City Tote.   I guess technically that's 3-ish [emoji6].
> 
> How about everyone else?  Which MZ's will you never ever part with?



hmm concord Hayley because she's been everywhere with me and was the bag that really hooked me on mzw, mineral Frankie from advent, juniper Lizzy, black Paige,  and midnight Kate & Hayley.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> hmm concord Hayley because she's been everywhere with me and was the bag that really hooked me on mzw, mineral Frankie from advent, juniper Lizzy, black Paige,  and midnight Kate & Hayley.




Aah - Midnight - such a gorgeous color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My top three...Gunmetal Lizzy, Black Kara, and my traveling duo of Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Kingsport Grey City Tote.   I guess technically that's 3-ish [emoji6].
> 
> How about everyone else?  Which MZ's will you never ever part with?




I would also have to keep Large Black Metro and Small Camo Metro. Looks like 5 would be my minimum! Haha! 

I think my essentials pretty much are:

1. Overnight/weekender bag - Large Metro
2. Everyday bag - Jane, Frankie, or old size Smetro. 
3. Weekend bag - Paige
4. Vacation - Pippa - this is a new discovery - paired with one of the larger bags
5. Business travel - Large Roxy - when computer must come with me


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> My top three...Gunmetal Lizzy, Black Kara, and my traveling duo of Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Kingsport Grey City Tote.   I guess technically that's 3-ish [emoji6].
> 
> How about everyone else?  Which MZ's will you never ever part with?



Great question Reba! For me, clover Paige... and if my unicorn pebble Paige is ever found, she will also never be let go. Finally, camo small Josie.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> hmm concord Hayley because she's been everywhere with me and was the bag that really hooked me on mzw, mineral Frankie from advent, juniper Lizzy, black Paige,  and midnight Kate & Hayley.




Sounds like a beautiful keeper list [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Great question Reba! For me, clover Paige... and if my unicorn pebble Paige is ever found, she will also never be let go. Finally, camo small Josie.




Clover and Camo..., you don't play it safe!  Beautiful fun choices. Is fun to see everyone's different choices. I admire your flair!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Clover and Camo..., you don't play it safe!  Beautiful fun choices. Is fun to see everyone's different choices. I admire your flair!



Aw Reba, you give me far too much credit! I'm quite color phobic...I have a closet full of greys and blues so clover is a nice bit of color without being too bright. I'm also a camo freak...josie doesn't get used as much as she should because I'm so protective of her. I'm waiting for a waxed canvas camo bag from ikabags on etsy...If she is as pretty and practical as I'm hoping, she'll be my summer bag!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I would also have to keep Large Black Metro and Small Camo Metro. Looks like 5 would be my minimum! Haha!
> 
> I think my essentials pretty much are:
> 
> 1. Overnight/weekender bag - Large Metro
> 2. Everyday bag - Jane, Frankie, or old size Smetro.
> 3. Weekend bag - Paige
> 4. Vacation - Pippa - this is a new discovery - paired with one of the larger bags
> 5. Business travel - Large Roxy - when computer must come with me



my metros--- especially my large garnet, steel, and camo would be hard to let go. My floral metro (from Nordstrom 2014), and now my small suttons (yes I have multiple small suttons now!).


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Great question Reba! For me, clover Paige... and if my unicorn pebble Paige is ever found, she will also never be let go. Finally, camo small Josie.




Camo Small Josie is such a great one...such a rarity!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Aw Reba, you give me far too much credit! I'm quite color phobic...I have a closet full of greys and blues so clover is a nice bit of color without being too bright. I'm also a camo freak...josie doesn't get used as much as she should because I'm so protective of her. I'm waiting for a waxed canvas camo bag from ikabags on etsy...If she is as pretty and practical as I'm hoping, she'll be my summer bag!




Ha ha...I love Camo too...I bought a Camo jacket last year...my daughter gave me a look..you're not going to wear that are you?  When I laughed and told my husband...he agreed with her...oh well...it hasn't left my closet...and whenever someone here gets a Camo Smutton or Tote...sigh. Enjoy your oldie but goodie Camo. And, I have seen pics of Clover with that sunny lining..[emoji256][emoji295]&#65039;...enjoy


----------



## dmc60

browsing my favorite literature at the grocery checkout and I think I spy a Lizzy??


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3349100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing my favorite literature at the grocery checkout and I think I spy a Lizzy??




No...not Lizzy...who is the "bag carrier?"  Looks like a newer style..i.e. one of the 3-strap choice carries (?)


----------



## makn808

It looks like either Nikki or small Nikki? The short handles were removed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3349100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing my favorite literature at the grocery checkout and I think I spy a Lizzy??




Cyndi Lauper with a Small Nikki!


----------



## missemily

Id have to say now my top 3 are my black mineral Chelsea (my fave everyday bag) coal Jane tote, anthracite Francis


----------



## Zuhrah

Reba said:


> Lizzy not only survived the Nantucket salt-water air, she survived a 45-minute drenching downpour waiting for the ferry boat ride home!  Now home and miserable weather continues...Lizzy shows no signs of trouble...



I'm not surprised.  I only carry MZW nylon bags during rain or snow.  Never had any problems/damages to the bags even after getting them wet.

Continue enjoying your Lizzy!


----------



## psucutie

Ladies, I want to give you a heads up.  I am out in the burbs for the weekend and at a mall with the Macy's Backstage (their outlet).  I walked through and there was a previously owned handbag section.  

I checked it out and they had two MZ Wallace bags!  One was the large metro tote in black ($149) and low and behold the other was a black moto Paige (thus ending my Paige vs Hayley debate) for $179!!  I decided it was a sign and bought it.  No dust bag, but looked impeccable and had the market bag too.  As far as I know Macy's doesn't normally carry MZ Wallace, so I was shocked. 

Incase you have one of these stores near you, be sure to check them out for hidden gems!


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Ladies, I want to give you a heads up.  I am out in the burbs for the weekend and at a mall with the Macy's Backstage (their outlet).  I walked through and there was a previously owned handbag section.
> 
> I checked it out and they had two MZ Wallace bags!  One was the large metro tote in black ($149) and low and behold the other was a black moto Paige (thus ending my Paige vs Hayley debate) for $179!!  I decided it was a sign and bought it.  No dust bag, but looked impeccable and had the market bag too.  As far as I know Macy's doesn't normally carry MZ Wallace, so I was shocked.
> 
> Incase you have one of these stores near you, be sure to check them out for hidden gems!



What a great find!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Ladies, I want to give you a heads up.  I am out in the burbs for the weekend and at a mall with the Macy's Backstage (their outlet).  I walked through and there was a previously owned handbag section.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out and they had two MZ Wallace bags!  One was the large metro tote in black ($149) and low and behold the other was a black moto Paige (thus ending my Paige vs Hayley debate) for $179!!  I decided it was a sign and bought it.  No dust bag, but looked impeccable and had the market bag too.  As far as I know Macy's doesn't normally carry MZ Wallace, so I was shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Incase you have one of these stores near you, be sure to check them out for hidden gems!




Congrats! Awesome find!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Ladies, I want to give you a heads up.  I am out in the burbs for the weekend and at a mall with the Macy's Backstage (their outlet).  I walked through and there was a previously owned handbag section.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out and they had two MZ Wallace bags!  One was the large metro tote in black ($149) and low and behold the other was a black moto Paige (thus ending my Paige vs Hayley debate) for $179!!  I decided it was a sign and bought it.  No dust bag, but looked impeccable and had the market bag too.  As far as I know Macy's doesn't normally carry MZ Wallace, so I was shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Incase you have one of these stores near you, be sure to check them out for hidden gems!




Good for you!  Hope you enjoy...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Spring cleaning this weekend. Reorganizing bags. Obviously Jane is my fave MZ style. Current Jane collection:

Navy - gold hw - first and a forever fave MZ.
Currant - gold hw
Bordeaux - silver hw
Black - gold hw
Pebble - silver hw
Berry - gold hw
Plum - gold hw - recent "new oldie" acquisition. From same year as my beloved Plum Frankie and in pristine condition. 
Moss - silver hw. Still in love with this color. 
Cloud - silver hw and the only newer Jane color to make the cleanout cut.

I re-homed some repetitive or little-used colors. There's lots of purple overlap here, but it's my favorite shade, so they'll stay.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Current classic black collection: all with gold hw.

Clara - old version with front lock and pink satin lining. 
Alex - new-to-me acquisition. This is the reissue Alex, was never used. Red lining. 
Jane - as mentioned above. Red lining.
Olivia - has leather strap without the detachable clip. Red lining. 
Coco - this is the old Coco small shoulder bag, not the newer Coco from the past few years. Has leather strap with the detachable clip.
Paige - red lining. 
Pippa - red lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The rest of my current collection:

Black Mineral Frankie
Black Moto Frankie
Plum Frankie
Teal Ivy
Bordeaux Penny
Moss Britt
Hunter Paige
Ruby Paige
Hunter Pippa
Pacific Large Roxy
Camo Smetro - old size
Ruby/Bordeaux Smetro - old size
Floral Smetro - old size
Berry  Smetro - old size
Black Smetro - old size
Black Large Metro
Rust Large Metro


----------



## psucutie

Luv, as someone in a tiny apartment, I am dying to know where you keep all these bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Luv, as someone in a tiny apartment, I am dying to know where you keep all these bags!




Lol! I store them flat in their dustbags, and stacked on shelves in the closet. This works very well.


----------



## makn808

Luv, what a great collection! You have a nice spectrum of colors in an array of styles and shapes that work for you. Interesting that ivy looks to be the newest style, the others are classics we love and miss in the current sea of new styles.


----------



## Reba

Luv...I would much rather shop your closet than a MZ boutique!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, what a great collection! You have a nice spectrum of colors in an array of styles and shapes that work for you. Interesting that ivy looks to be the newest style, the others are classics we love and miss in the current sea of new styles.




Yes, the anomalies are few...lots of repeats in my collection. Ivy remains solely due to the teal color. The style is just ok IMO, but the color is so pretty. I kept Moss Britt because I love satchels and that one is just really cool. The only newer style I really like is Large Roxy. It fits a hole for a large bag, as I always found Belle and Kate too heavy.


----------



## makn808

I recently got a small metro for a song from a fb gal's fire sale. It's from holiday 2012 or 2013... metallic flint with double diamond embroidery. It is so nice! I got it for travel to stuff inside my carry-on for souvenirs. Wondering how I can use it in daily life...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I recently got a small metro for a song from a fb gal's fire sale. It's from holiday 2012 or 2013... metallic flint with double diamond embroidery. It is so nice! I got it for travel to stuff inside my carry-on for souvenirs. Wondering how I can use it in daily life...




Congrats on a steal! I use mine paired with a smaller bag, like Paige or Pippa, and a pouch system. Works perfectly! I love the Small Metro, but without an organizational system I couldn't do it.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats on a steal! I use mine paired with a smaller bag, like Paige or Pippa, and a pouch system. Works perfectly! I love the Small Metro, but without an organizational system I couldn't do it.



Ah yes! I remember your great pics of Paige in the small metro. I'm go into have to try that this week. Also going to take it to the farmers market to put smaller packages in.


----------



## mariposa08

So fun to see what you have luvall.


----------



## Reba

I have a question...if MZ has an obvious style that their customer consistently requests, Frankie...why don't they just bring it into the regular line and offer it in different colors. It's pretty obvious that it would sell.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I have a question...if MZ has an obvious style that their customer consistently requests, Frankie...why don't they just bring it into the regular line and offer it in different colors. It's pretty obvious that it would sell.



The only reasons I can think of are 1) it's expensive to make or 2) they are bored with the style and it's not what they "see" for their bags anymore.

People have been asking for a purple line with silver hardware for years yet they haven't done one (but it sounds like it might be finally coming this year).  People ask for more pink bags and yet they do blue, grey, and taupe, every year. It's just not their style I guess.


----------



## Reba

I can see the color thing. They go for "city commute vibe". Pink doesn't sing that. But they created Frankie...people love..they would sell more of those at full price than ugh Markhams at severe discounts for seasons of Sale pages to come...[emoji6]


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I can see the color thing. They go for "city commute vibe". Pink doesn't sing that. But they created Frankie...people love..they would sell more of those at full price than ugh Markhams at severe discounts for seasons of Sale pages to come...[emoji6]



I agree.  I feel like Lucy and Monica must know their customer base well, and supply and demand.   Issuing a "limited edition" made in small quantities versus having Jane year round will cause a rush on demand, selling more.

Just my two cents.

Still waiting for the sale the woman at the MZ boutique told me was happening this week.


----------



## mariposa08

psucutie said:


> I agree.  I feel like Lucy and Monica must know their customer base well, and supply and demand.   Issuing a "limited edition" made in small quantities versus having Jane year round will cause a rush on demand, selling more.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Still waiting for the sale the woman at the MZ boutique told me was happening this week.



I don't know if they do know their customer base that well, but that's just my opinion.  I feel like they miss the mark a lot--- more so lately than in the past.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I don't know if they do know their customer base that well, but that's just my opinion.  I feel like they miss the mark a lot--- more so lately than in the past.




I agree. I think they like trying new, which is good, I guess...but, wow...they have had some really bad instincts on some of the new...

I guess not every customer is like me. When I find something I really like...I want more than one color..., don't mind another style that is similar... I bet they have to consider the customer who might be turned off by "they're still doing that".....,


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I agree. I think they like trying new, which is good, I guess...but, wow...they have had some really bad instincts on some of the new...
> 
> I guess not every customer is like me. When I find something I really like...I want more than one color..., don't mind another style that is similar... I bet they have to consider the customer who might be turned off by "they're still doing that".....,



Yeah I'm sure you are right and obviously they know what their sales numbers are like, but I'm like you and want more of what I love.


----------



## psucutie

All really fair points!  

They definitely missed the mark with the Markham (blecch).  I also am not a fan of some of these new color schemes.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I recently got a small metro for a song from a fb gal's fire sale. It's from holiday 2012 or 2013... metallic flint with double diamond embroidery. It is so nice! I got it for travel to stuff inside my carry-on for souvenirs. Wondering how I can use it in daily life...




Please post pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I don't know if they do know their customer base that well, but that's just my opinion.  I feel like they miss the mark a lot--- more so lately than in the past.




Agreed...they recently claimed to be basing their collections on customer feedback. Really?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree. I think they like trying new, which is good, I guess...but, wow...they have had some really bad instincts on some of the new...
> 
> I guess not every customer is like me. When I find something I really like...I want more than one color..., don't mind another style that is similar... I bet they have to consider the customer who might be turned off by "they're still doing that".....,




Yes...I'm the same way. I like what I like, and then will get in multiple colors. I don't like most of the new items from the past few seasons.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have a question...if MZ has an obvious style that their customer consistently requests, Frankie...why don't they just bring it into the regular line and offer it in different colors. It's pretty obvious that it would sell.




Great question. I agree with Mariposa, must either be expensive or they're trying to creat demand with the limited edition versions.


----------



## kennedy56

Reba said:


> I have a question...if MZ has an obvious style that their customer consistently requests, Frankie...why don't they just bring it into the regular line and offer it in different colors. It's pretty obvious that it would sell.



It is unclear to me how MZW would gather customer input. I don't see anything on there website or anything other than Contact Us.  Maybe they read this blog. Just not seeing a way that they actively solicit feedback.


----------



## Stella Blue

Maybe they hold focus groups and consider that customer feedback.


----------



## LuvAllBags

girlhot said:


> barracksbag.com




Reported.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Teal Ivy! Enjoying carrying her this week. With flash and without.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> It is unclear to me how MZW would gather customer input. I don't see anything on there website or anything other than Contact Us.  Maybe they read this blog. Just not seeing a way that they actively solicit feedback.







Stella Blue said:


> Maybe they hold focus groups and consider that customer feedback.




Maybe also just from feedback received in-store and via the web site.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Teal Ivy! Enjoying carrying her this week. With flash and without.
> 
> View attachment 3352619
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352620


[emoji177]  so pretty !!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> [emoji177]  so pretty !!




Thanks! She is not as organized as some of my other faves but the color is amazing, especially with the gold hw, and my laptop fits inside. The straps are ok when the laptop isn't present but they dig if the bag is full or heavy, so I try to avoid that. All in all, I like it!


----------



## ms p

Wow laptop fits?! I always thought ivy is too tiny but now I may need to find one to try


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Wow laptop fits?! I always thought ivy is too tiny but now I may need to find one to try




Ah - that's because I used the wrong name. Sorry! I have the Willow, not Ivy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Teal Ivy! Enjoying carrying her this week. With flash and without.
> 
> View attachment 3352619
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352620




Sorry - this is Willow, not Ivy.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Ah - that's because I used the wrong name. Sorry! I have the Willow, not Ivy.


I couldn't tell too from the pic haha  it would be nicer if the straps are thicker slightly


----------



## kennedy56

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Teal Ivy! Enjoying carrying her this week. With flash and without.
> 
> View attachment 3352619
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352620



I have always been tempted by Willow and Ivy. This color is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## kennedy56

Stella Blue said:


> Maybe they hold focus groups and consider that customer feedback.



Maybe. Has anyone on this forum provided feedback; and if so, how?


----------



## LuvAllBags

kennedy56 said:


> Maybe. Has anyone on this forum provided feedback; and if so, how?




Nope. Just the occasional email I've sent with a color request.


----------



## Reba

kennedy56 said:


> Maybe. Has anyone on this forum provided feedback; and if so, how?




Only on the review section last Fall when they asked for reviews.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did everyone see the new old style Clara on the bay? Satin lining!! Expensive but a rarity in this condition. Not my auction.


----------



## dmc60

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3349100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing my favorite literature at the grocery checkout and I think I spy a Lizzy??


Better photo
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/news/cyndi-lauper-whats-in-my-bag-w204581


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Did everyone see the new old style Clara on the bay? Satin lining!! Expensive but a rarity in this condition. Not my auction.


I saw the Clara.  I bought a similar old version Clara in khaki with a gorgeous tangerine satin lining, but the khaki is not a pretty color at all,-- it has such green tones in it, so I've never used it.


----------



## Stella Blue

dmc60 said:


> Better photo
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/news/cyndi-lauper-whats-in-my-bag-w204581


I think  it might be a Nikki or one of the newer styles with the dreaded Zippy flap thing.  It's definately not a Lizzy.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

dmc60 said:


> Better photo
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/news/cyndi-lauper-whats-in-my-bag-w204581




It looks like the Charli in my opinion.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I'm itching for a new bag. I really wish MZ offered some type of special/discount for memorial day(like a 20%off). I know they do sales but I think I want one of their black bedford bags


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I'm itching for a new bag. I really wish MZ offered some type of special/discount for memorial day(like a 20%off). I know they do sales but I think I want one of their black bedford bags




Depending on style you are interested in, maybe Eaton Trading Co. will run one of their discounts on the black bedford.., or 15% off from Sands Point Shop with email?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I'm itching for a new bag. I really wish MZ offered some type of special/discount for memorial day(like a 20%off). I know they do sales but I think I want one of their black bedford bags




Great point...they never just offer a straight discount for a weekend, etc. That would be nice.


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> I'm itching for a new bag. I really wish MZ offered some type of special/discount for memorial day(like a 20%off). I know they do sales but I think I want one of their black bedford bags



e *  bates*   has 15% at saks right now and they have a decent mzw selection


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Well since we did not have an egg hunt this year maybe they will make up by running some good offers during those week of summer specials


----------



## psucutie

looks like they are prepping for a sale, the # of items for sale went down to 152

i have a bid in on that clara, looks like a great bag.  Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> looks like they are prepping for a sale, the # of items for sale went down to 152
> 
> i have a bid in on that clara, looks like a great bag.  Thank you!




Oh good! 

Hope you win! I love my oldie Clara.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I'm itching for a new bag. I really wish MZ offered some type of special/discount for memorial day(like a 20%off). I know they do sales but I think I want one of their black bedford bags




Sands Point Shop just sent an email with codes for up to 25% off. I believe they carry some of the black bags.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Sands Point Shop just sent an email with codes for up to 25% off. I believe they carry some of the black bags.


Thank you LuvAllBags ur always so informative I'll check them out


----------



## psucutie

Does anyone carry a baby Jane on a regular basis?  Just ordered a taupe one that was previously used.  Worried that the shoulder drop may be too short, but the price was too good to pass up


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> Does anyone carry a baby Jane on a regular basis?  Just ordered a taupe one that was previously used.  Worried that the shoulder drop may be too short, but the price was too good to pass up


How tall are you? The strap is a decent drop. I'm about 5ft and I could wear it with a jacket on


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> How tall are you? The strap is a decent drop. I'm about 5ft and I could wear it with a jacket on



5'3" on a good day . I will see how it works when I receive the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> 5'3" on a good day . I will see how it works when I receive the bag.  Thanks!




I could get Baby Jane comfortably over my shoulder without a coat, but not with one.


----------



## dcooney4

Same here! I am tall and I can get it on my shoulder except when I wear I really thick ski jacket.


----------



## dcooney4

The lack of the Easter egg hunt really cut down my buying. I wanted to try the small Roxy but am not sure it would work for me .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The lack of the Easter egg hunt really cut down my buying. I wanted to try the small Roxy but am not sure it would work for me .




I hear you Dcooney.., egg hunt was always a fun and festive incentive to try a new style. I may have bunny hopped into a Poppy Roxy myself.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> I hear you Dcooney.., egg hunt was always a fun and festive incentive to try a new style. I may have bunny hopped into a Poppy Roxy myself.


that poppy Roxy would be gorgeous. I have a Poppy small Ines and love that color but then again I love reds


----------



## dcooney4

I keep looking for a new one on sale somewhere. I only want pacific not jade though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking for a new one on sale somewhere. I only want pacific not jade though.




Maybe we'll see Pacific on sale soon!


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> Same here! I am tall and I can get it on my shoulder except when I wear I really thick ski jacket.



Thanks to you and Luv. It made it today (super fast shipping) so I will check it out when I get home


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Thanks to you and Luv. It made it today (super fast shipping) so I will check it out when I get home



I think you will love it! I have 3 .


----------



## psucutie

I do love the bag and it does fit over my shoulder.  Official color is latte and has a purple lining.  Score!

However, the leather straps show signs of wear and there are stains (some more noticeable than others) in the nylon on the front and on the bottom.  Any thoughts on cleaning?  

There was also a wrapped honey chocolate in the pocket.  Bonus?


----------



## dcooney4

I used a tiny drop of dawn dish washing liquid on a washcloth once and got a stain out. Then used a damp clean wash cloth to remove the rest
of the dawn .


----------



## Stella Blue

psucutie said:


> I do love the bag and it does fit over my shoulder.  Official color is latte and has a purple lining.  Score!
> 
> However, the leather straps show signs of wear and there are stains (some more noticeable than others) in the nylon on the front and on the bottom.  Any thoughts on cleaning?
> 
> There was also a wrapped honey chocolate in the pocket.  Bonus?


Were the stains and wear mentioned in the description or was this a "surprise?"  At least the chocolate was still wrapped!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I do love the bag and it does fit over my shoulder.  Official color is latte and has a purple lining.  Score!
> 
> 
> 
> However, the leather straps show signs of wear and there are stains (some more noticeable than others) in the nylon on the front and on the bottom.  Any thoughts on cleaning?
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a wrapped honey chocolate in the pocket.  Bonus?







dcooney4 said:


> I used a tiny drop of dawn dish washing liquid on a washcloth once and got a stain out. Then used a damp clean wash cloth to remove the rest
> 
> of the dawn .




I do the same as dcooney and have used a soft toothbrush and mild detergent on some stains too. The key is to rub very gently so you don't damage the fabric. For the leather, I would try a gentle leather cleaner like apple garde products.


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> Were the stains and wear mentioned in the description or was this a "surprise?"  At least the chocolate was still wrapped!



I bought from a consignment store over the phone, who told me about the stains on the bottom, but there were a few more upon inspection.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I do the same as dcooney and have used a soft toothbrush and mild detergent on some stains too. The key is to rub very gently so you don't damage the fabric. For the leather, I would try a gentle leather cleaner like apple garde products.




Thanks to you and dcooney.  I did go on the mzw website and used something similar to woolite and it got most of the stains out (are people really that lazy to not clean them?).  

Luv, will the leather cleaner restore the color?  there are a few almost white spots on the handles.


----------



## psucutie

here is a close up of the leather


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> here is a close up of the leather




Hmmm, that's tough. I might try a leather cleaner to remove dirt/grime, followed by a leather conditioner, which will help bring some color back to life, but not sure about those scratches. I generally find that some sort of shoe or leather polish is the only thing that works on scratches, but you will have a tough time matching that color.

Maybe email MZW and see what treatment they might recommend?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Hmmm, that's tough. I might try a leather cleaner to remove dirt/grime, followed by a leather conditioner, which will help bring some color back to life, but not sure about those scratches. I generally find that some sort of shoe or leather polish is the only thing that works on scratches, but you will have a tough time matching that color.
> 
> Maybe email MZW and see what treatment they might recommend?



Good idea, i sent them an email!


----------



## bagsncakes

Received my current Lizzy today. It does actually look quite newish. There is some wear on the leather strap only, it has creased from use. But I have the current Hayley strap that I can use. I'm glad I have a current crossbody strap now that I can use with both bags. I don't like the look of the bag all that much. I prefer the two zip pockets of the Hayley and janie. They look for feminine to me somehow. 
Here is the beauty


----------



## morejunkny

psucutie said:


> I do love the bag and it does fit over my shoulder.  Official color is latte and has a purple lining.  Score!
> 
> 
> 
> However, the leather straps show signs of wear and there are stains (some more noticeable than others) in the nylon on the front and on the bottom.  Any thoughts on cleaning?
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a wrapped honey chocolate in the pocket.  Bonus?




I have thrown a preowned Jane Tote into the washing machine, with something like Woolite (or maybe the Laundress? Cannot recall) on gentle, cold, then air dried it. It was black and pretty clean but things like dust and hair creep me out so I went for it. Looked fine after.


----------



## bagsncakes

morejunkny said:


> I have thrown a preowned Jane Tote into the washing machine, with something like Woolite (or maybe the Laundress? Cannot recall) on gentle, cold, then air dried it. It was black and pretty clean but things like dust and hair creep me out so I went for it. Looked fine after.




Thanx for this. I just washed my Lizzy too, by hand. Although it looked new, the market purse had tiny hair stuck in it, ew.. I wasn't feeling very comfortable. So washed the whole thing. Now hung in the laundry dripping, will dry tomorrow with the hair dryer of still damp.


----------



## Mims1

contra mundum said:


> Needing more help in the travel bag dept. I am flying United and their  carry on requirements pretty much exclude every MZW that I own or want  to buy. So I am looking for real life experience as I know that the MZW  measurements are notoriously unreliable. Has anyone flown United  recently and if so what did you carry on? (Next time am choosing airline  based on carry on allowances)


Sorry for the late response...I've been away from this forum and am catching up. I recently went on United and used the Kate as my carry-on. It was pretty packed up and still fit underneath the seat. I sat in economy and the window seat.


----------



## psucutie

morejunkny said:


> I have thrown a preowned Jane Tote into the washing machine, with something like Woolite (or maybe the Laundress? Cannot recall) on gentle, cold, then air dried it. It was black and pretty clean but things like dust and hair creep me out so I went for it. Looked fine after.



I don't blame you!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## psucutie

bagsncakes said:


> Received my current Lizzy today. It does actually look quite newish. There is some wear on the leather strap only, it has creased from use. But I have the current Hayley strap that I can use. I'm glad I have a current crossbody strap now that I can use with both bags. I don't like the look of the bag all that much. I prefer the two zip pockets of the Hayley and janie. They look for feminine to me somehow.
> Here is the beauty
> View attachment 3358384
> 
> View attachment 3358385



Pretty color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> Received my current Lizzy today. It does actually look quite newish. There is some wear on the leather strap only, it has creased from use. But I have the current Hayley strap that I can use. I'm glad I have a current crossbody strap now that I can use with both bags. I don't like the look of the bag all that much. I prefer the two zip pockets of the Hayley and janie. They look for feminine to me somehow.
> Here is the beauty
> View attachment 3358384
> 
> View attachment 3358385




Lovely! Congrats on this rare find! Currant Lizzy does not show up too often! I once thought I had bought one but it turned out to be Bordeaux mis-identified.


----------



## bagsncakes

psucutie said:


> Pretty color!




Thank you [emoji4]



LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely! Congrats on this rare find! Currant Lizzy does not show up too often! I once thought I had bought one but it turned out to be Bordeaux mis-identified.




Thanx. It was on sale for quite a while. I saw it, and from the picutres, I didn't look new enough, I left it and forgot. A few weeks later searched eBay and saw it was still there unsold and relisted a few times. I have no idea why no one else bought it though. It looks brands new except the shoulder strap, which I won't be using anyway. 
Although I like the look of Hayley, Paige and janie more, the Lizzy is growing on me. I wore it crossbody today and realised it looks much prettier worn crossbody than the Paige because of its shape. I have gotten compliments of each of my Mz Wallace bags, although this brand is not known here in Australia at all.


----------



## mariposa08

bagsncakes said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx. It was on sale for quite a while. I saw it, and from the picutres, I didn't look new enough, I left it and forgot. A few weeks later searched eBay and saw it was still there unsold and relisted a few times. I have no idea why no one else bought it though. It looks brands new except the shoulder strap, which I won't be using anyway.
> Although I like the look of Hayley, Paige and janie more, the Lizzy is growing on me. I wore it crossbody today and realised it looks much prettier worn crossbody than the Paige because of its shape. I have gotten compliments of each of my Mz Wallace bags, although this brand is not known here in Australia at all.



Lizzy is really great because it's super light, but can actually hold quite a bit! It's a great bag for errands.  And currant is gorgeous!!!


----------



## psucutie

MZW got back to me and said they don't do leather care and suggested I see a cobbler.  At least they responded. 

I'm very impressed by all that can fit in baby Jane.  I was using a coach bowling bag style handbag and it all fit!


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx. It was on sale for quite a while. I saw it, and from the picutres, I didn't look new enough, I left it and forgot. A few weeks later searched eBay and saw it was still there unsold and relisted a few times. I have no idea why no one else bought it though. It looks brands new except the shoulder strap, which I won't be using anyway.
> Although I like the look of Hayley, Paige and janie more, the Lizzy is growing on me. I wore it crossbody today and realised it looks much prettier worn crossbody than the Paige because of its shape. I have gotten compliments of each of my Mz Wallace bags, although this brand is not known here in Australia at all.




Yes...Currant is so, so pretty. I am so sad I never got it. I love Lizzy. I think the more you use the more you will love. So comfortable and holds the perfect amount for me. Paige is pretty too! Enjoy. Glad you have the cross body strap that you can now use on your Currant Hayley too - a great find for you [emoji106]


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> MZW got back to me and said they don't do leather care and suggested I see a cobbler.  At least they responded.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed by all that can fit in baby Jane.  I was using a coach bowling bag style handbag and it all fit!




Oh yes, sorry I should have clarified...MZ won't do anything but I thought they might provide some advice...guess not!

A cobbler could probably make them look great. If you don't want to spend the $ or go to the trouble, try a gentle leather cleaner then conditioner and then perhaps a leather polish if you can find an acceptable color. The key with the polish is ensuring you do a good job of the process so it doesnt rub off on your clothes afterward. Speaking from experience here...lol.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes, sorry I should have clarified...MZ won't do anything but I thought they might provide some advice...guess not!
> 
> A cobbler could probably make them look great. If you don't want to spend the $ or go to the trouble, try a gentle leather cleaner then conditioner and then perhaps a leather polish if you can find an acceptable color. The key with the polish is ensuring you do a good job of the process so it doesnt rub off on your clothes afterward. Speaking from experience here...lol.



Yikes!  Noted


----------



## bagsncakes

mariposa08 said:


> Lizzy is really great because it's super light, but can actually hold quite a bit! It's a great bag for errands.  And currant is gorgeous!!!







Reba said:


> Yes...Currant is so, so pretty. I am so sad I never got it. I love Lizzy. I think the more you use the more you will love. So comfortable and holds the perfect amount for me. Paige is pretty too! Enjoy. Glad you have the cross body strap that you can now use on your Currant Hayley too - a great find for you [emoji106]




It's funny, my good friend who is my next door neighbour too, understands my obsession with bags, loves my Mz Wallace bags so much that she could do anything to make me give one to her. She saw the Lizzy yesterday and ask me shockingly "why did u buy something that u already have?" I couldn't explain to her why I needed another bag in same color. I can justify as its a totally different style.Lol. Not everyone thinks so quite obviously. Hayley is my travel bag only, Lizzy will be a great everyday bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> It's funny, my good friend who is my next door neighbour too, understands my obsession with bags, loves my Mz Wallace bags so much that she could do anything to make me give one to her. She saw the Lizzy yesterday and ask me shockingly "why did u buy something that u already have?" I couldn't explain to her why I needed another bag in same color. I can justify as its a totally different style.Lol. Not everyone thinks so quite obviously. Hayley is my travel bag only, Lizzy will be a great everyday bag.




Love that story...she definitely would not understand me, then, lol!


----------



## mariposa08

bagsncakes said:


> It's funny, my good friend who is my next door neighbour too, understands my obsession with bags, loves my Mz Wallace bags so much that she could do anything to make me give one to her. She saw the Lizzy yesterday and ask me shockingly "why did u buy something that u already have?" I couldn't explain to her why I needed another bag in same color. I can justify as its a totally different style.Lol. Not everyone thinks so quite obviously. Hayley is my travel bag only, Lizzy will be a great everyday bag.



ha.  I have more than one bag in certain colors--- some of their colors are so gorgeous and totally worth having more than one.


----------



## psucutie

I feel some colors scream seasonal to me also.  Best to have one for each season


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am still carrying Teal Willow and loving it. Carried it with laptop and 17 oz Swell bottle today in addition to regular stuff and my shoulder survived. I wouldn't want to do it for too long, but for a 10 min walk it was fine and the straps didn't dig at all. It holds so much, and the front pocket is big enough that I don't miss the extra outside pockets I usually prefer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I feel some colors scream seasonal to me also.  Best to have one for each season




Definitely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> ha.  I have more than one bag in certain colors--- some of their colors are so gorgeous and totally worth having more than one.




Oh yes! Some colors are like potato chips - can't have just one!


----------



## psucutie

I was outbid on that Clara; and decided not to go for it.   After wearing my new baby jane ( her) for the week, a 5 inch handle drop would just not serve my needs, nor would wearing her as a crossbody.   

There will be other bags


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I was outbid on that Clara; and decided not to go for it.   After wearing my new baby jane ( her) for the week, a 5 inch handle drop would just not serve my needs, nor would wearing her as a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be other bags




Right! There are always other bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Went to nordies and was going to finally just get the small Roxy in pacific but the one they had the leather was scratched under the handles. The sweet Sa called a few store and found another one when she got the photo of it it had a worse scratch on the leather. I did not buy it. I just won't pay full price for a damaged bag. I have short nails so it would not be inevitable. Is this a fluke or is that the type of theater on this one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Went to nordies and was going to finally just get the small Roxy in pacific but the one they had the leather was scratched under the handles. The sweet Sa called a few store and found another one when she got the photo of it it had a worse scratch on the leather. I did not buy it. I just won't pay full price for a damaged bag. I have short nails so it would not be inevitable. Is this a fluke or is that the type of theater on this one.




The leather is soft, but I think it's a fluke. I've had my Pacific Lg Roxy for months and it may have some minor scratches but nothing major. I would not pay full price for damaged merch. That drives me crazy about Nordies...you're lucky your SA was so careful. I have received several damaged items from Nordies that were shipped from stores.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has everyone seen this trend of the cross-body guitar straps on bags? I believe Fendi is doing them. I would never pay Fendi prices, but I love the idea. I think a colorful guitar strap would look so awesome on a black Hayley for example.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Has everyone seen this trend of the cross-body guitar straps on bags? I believe Fendi is doing them. I would never pay Fendi prices, but I love the idea. I think a colorful guitar strap would look so awesome on a black Hayley for example.



I just saw that! It is a really cool idea. The right combination could be spot on. Definitely post pics if you give it a try Luv!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Has everyone seen this trend of the cross-body guitar straps on bags? I believe Fendi is doing them. I would never pay Fendi prices, but I love the idea. I think a colorful guitar strap would look so awesome on a black Hayley for example.




Yes. Rebecca Minkoff has one...love.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Has everyone seen this trend of the cross-body guitar straps on bags? I believe Fendi is doing them. I would never pay Fendi prices, but I love the idea. I think a colorful guitar strap would look so awesome on a black Hayley for example.



Rebecca minkoff is doing it too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I saw the RM ones too and almost pulled the trigger but I saw a poor quality review on Nordies. Not surprised, my past RM experiences were not good, quality-wise.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The whole idea of mix and match straps is way past due...I would totally buy into that. MZ is kind of doing it with the three strap bags, but I'd really be into the idea of buying additional straps separately, especially patterned straps for solid colored bags. A fun patterned or beaded strap on a Hayley or a hobo/bucket style sounds awesome.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw the RM ones too and almost pulled the trigger but I saw a poor quality review on Nordies. Not surprised, my past RM experiences were not good, quality-wise.




Oh., boo on quality issue...figures...will cross off my daughter's maybe b-day list.


----------



## dcooney4

What are your thoughts on the crossbody roxy?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on the crossbody roxy?


I think u mentioned u prefer smaller bag. Roxy xbody capacity should be good for u  the style is versatile and so far the colors release in this style are pretty imo. The top may sink when carry as a hobo depending on how one pack the bag. I bought but sold it as I need something bigger.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on the crossbody roxy?


I didn't like roxy crossbody as much. I prefer Paige so much better. What I liked best about Roxy Crossbody was it's removable straps but really didn't like the 2 front pockets. They were so much smaller than Paige and I also didn't like how the top caved in when used the bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I didn't like roxy crossbody as much. I prefer Paige so much better. What I liked best about Roxy Crossbody was it's removable straps but really didn't like the 2 front pockets. They were so much smaller than Paige and I also didn't like how the top caved in when used the bag




Yeah so far I haven't liked any of the Roxy styles as much as the classics, with Large Roxy being the exception. I still think it's not as pretty as Belle, but for me it's lighter and easier to use. I tried on a Roxy cb in-store and knew right away it did not compare to Paige...front pockets size sealed it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah so far I haven't liked any of the Roxy styles as much as the classics, with Large Roxy being the exception. I still think it's not as pretty as Belle, but for me it's lighter and easier to use. I tried on a Roxy cb in-store and knew right away it did not compare to Paige...front pockets size sealed it.




Same on cross body. Would like to try one of the Roxy bags - small or regular - just because of flat straps vs. rolled. Loved my Alice's flat straps. But, will probably wait until really tempted by a beautiful Fall color or another style with flat straps - new or an oldie re-issue - dreamer!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Same on cross body. Would like to try one of the Roxy bags - small or regular - just because of flat straps vs. rolled. Loved my Alice's flat straps. But, will probably wait until really tempted by a beautiful Fall color or another style with flat straps - new or an oldie re-issue - dreamer!




I do like the flat straps.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I think u mentioned u prefer smaller bag. Roxy xbody capacity should be good for u  the style is versatile and so far the colors release in this style are pretty imo. The top may sink when carry as a hobo depending on how one pack the bag. I bought but sold it as I need something bigger.
> 
> View attachment 3361515



Thanks for the picture.


----------



## dcooney4

I think for now I am going to pass on it. I just love the pacific color and I could have paid for part of it with a credit I have ,but I am not crazy about the pockets in front being smaller and the slump of the top zipper.


----------



## songofthesea




----------



## songofthesea

oops! looking for opinions of that bag! am taking a trip for a week and need a good cross body nylon bag that can take being thrown around...have owned several mz bags in the past and loved them...wanted some opinions on this one...thanks!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

songofthesea said:


> oops! looking for opinions of that bag! am taking a trip for a week and need a good cross body nylon bag that can take being thrown around...have owned several mz bags in the past and loved them...wanted some opinions on this one...thanks!!!




I don't have this bag but it sounds like a good option for your needs. I can attest that Poppy is a gorgeous color.


----------



## missemily

Reba said:


> Same on cross body. Would like to try one of the Roxy bags - small or regular - just because of flat straps vs. rolled. Loved my Alice's flat straps. But, will probably wait until really tempted by a beautiful Fall color or another style with flat straps - new or an oldie re-issue - dreamer!



I agree love the flat straps but haven't been able to love the Roxy shape. I am hoping that the Markham tote (flax/pacific) will be available in some fall colors. I love that bag it looks like a Francis tote but maybe smaller/less busy and with flat straps!!! Hoping they can do that for fall!!


----------



## songofthesea

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't have this bag but it sounds like a good option for your needs. I can attest that Poppy is a gorgeous color.


 
great, thanks! I'm buying it sight unseen so that's good to know! I also got the medium one as opposed to the smaller one...it looks like a great pop of color, has enough stuff on it to make me happy and i'll be able to throw it around!


----------



## songofthesea

this is the one that I ordered, it's about 2.5 inches wider and therefore will fit more stuff...I really love the look of it and that I can use it cross body!


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> this is the one that I ordered, it's about 2.5 inches wider and therefore will fit more stuff...I really love the look of it and that I can use it cross body!



I don't think I have ever seen that in real life. I hope you love it. Please give us a review on it when you receive it.


----------



## ms p

songofthesea said:


> this is the one that I ordered, it's about 2.5 inches wider and therefore will fit more stuff...I really love the look of it and that I can use it cross body!


Congrats! Please share some pics and review when u receive [emoji4]


----------



## songofthesea

dcooney4 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen that in real life. I hope you love it. Please give us a review on it when you receive it.




I hope I love it, too! will post pix as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Reba

Some MZ's on sale at Nordies....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Some MZ's on sale at Nordies....




Here come the Memorial Day weekend sales!


----------



## LuvAllBags

The only thing that might tempt me is if a Teal Ivy shows up on the cheap in MZ's sale. I am so loving my Willow - it's on heavy rotation. Ivy might become a weekend fave. 

Otherwise I'm not tempted until the first wave of AW hits in June.


----------



## makn808

Mzw sale is live!


----------



## mbaldino

What do you think of that leather Janie? Anyone felt the leather? Anyone like/dislike their Janie?


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> What do you think of that leather Janie? Anyone felt the leather? Anyone like/dislike their Janie?




I have nylon Janie. I really like. It is small..but chubby...holds more than you would expect it to. Very cute. Like it more than I thought I would. Bought for vacation schleping..., have used for everyday when I don't need water bottle or big bulky items...


----------



## Reba

Was only really tempted by Bea. Thought about it...too long...sold out. Oh well. Maybe they will add items?!  Or maybe I will wait til Fall for something purple or burgundy [emoji7]....I saw Blackberry Hayley..., not sure if that is too big and slouchy for me...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbaldino said:


> What do you think of that leather Janie? Anyone felt the leather? Anyone like/dislike their Janie?




I have the leather small metro and the leather is beautiful. Can't comment on the Janie style, but would happily endorse the leather.


----------



## Funaek

I tried buying three different bags at three different times and each time I went to checkout it disappeared from my basket and it said there was no more inventory.  Grrrr.  

In the end I got a Mayfair tote in cameo luster.  Hoping the zipper top flap won't irritate me too much.


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> I tried buying three different bags at three different times and each time I went to checkout it disappeared from my basket and it said there was no more inventory.  Grrrr.
> 
> In the end I got a Mayfair tote in cameo luster.  Hoping the zipper top flap won't irritate me too much.




Frustrating...hope the Mayfair works out. I think that fabrication will be a good thing for the flaps. They will be a sturdy part of bag, not a floppy annoyance...I think. Let us know...


----------



## psucutie

The sale was poorly run IMO.   I didnt get an email until an hour and a half after the sale started.

I ended up with a flower charm and an emerald savoy.


----------



## lv lover steph

Funaek said:


> I tried buying three different bags at three different times and each time I went to checkout it disappeared from my basket and it said there was no more inventory.  Grrrr.
> 
> In the end I got a Mayfair tote in cameo luster.  Hoping the zipper top flap won't irritate me too much.


 
I had the same situation - SO FRUSTRATING!!  And I wanted something in the Dawn!!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> The sale was poorly run IMO.   I didnt get an email until an hour and a half after the sale started.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a flower charm and an emerald savoy.




I only knew it started early because someone posted here.  Saw some of early sale items..., sure I missed some too though. Glad they are doing special things for their good customers in place of egg hunt [emoji57]


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I only knew it started early because someone posted here.  Saw some of early sale items..., sure I missed some too though. Glad they are doing special things for their good customers in place of egg hunt [emoji57]



I think a few people complained on their facebook page.  And rightfully so!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I didn't see the email until later...nothing left that I wanted. Not sad...more $$ left for the Fall bags. Fall colors are my faves anyway. Congrats to those who scored good stuff! Post pics!


----------



## makn808

Flat of the Hill has some pieces at 50-60% off. Not sure of exact styles and colors, but could be worth a call.


----------



## Reba

I hope they find some more good things for us to add to the Sale. Or, Fall hurries, not a Summer fan. 

Every time I look at this Parker & Madison lines, I think...hey MZ, 1999 called it wants it's Coach bags back....[emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I hope they find some more good things for us to add to the Sale. Or, Fall hurries, not a Summer fan.
> 
> Every time I look at this Parker & Madison lines, I think...hey MZ, 1999 called it wants it's Coach bags back....[emoji12]




Yeah...but they keep adding to them...don't get it. I have been loving Willow but am giving some of my leather bags some attention this week. 

Keeping my hopes up for a good fall collection, MZ!


----------



## Mims1

Funaek said:


> I tried buying three different bags at three different times and each time I went to checkout it disappeared from my basket and it said there was no more inventory.  Grrrr.
> 
> In the end I got a Mayfair tote in cameo luster.  Hoping the zipper top flap won't irritate me too much.



Agreed!! I tried to buy the small Charli and same thing. Grrrr.  Anyways, how does the graphite luster color/fabric look for everyday casual use? Would it be considered a "neutral" or is it a bit flashy?


----------



## Reba

Mims1 said:


> Agreed!! I tried to buy the small Charli and same thing. Grrrr.  Anyways, how does the graphite luster color/fabric look for everyday casual use? Would it be considered a "neutral" or is it a bit flashy?




Haven't seen this exact fabric in person, but if it is like Gunmetal Twill, which I have and it looks similar to, definitely an everyday neutral. I choose over my Black Bedford in same style routinely - goes with everything and feels good that it isn't black. Also, fabric has a heft that nylon doesn't so drape is nice, weather resistance incredible.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I hope they find some more good things for us to add to the Sale. Or, Fall hurries, not a Summer fan.
> 
> Every time I look at this Parker & Madison lines, I think...hey MZ, 1999 called it wants it's Coach bags back....[emoji12]



I was thinking the same thing about those shapes especially after the email that went out on Sunday with the black & gold hw.  The shape is so dated and boring.


----------



## Reba

MZ is giving me no "Sale shopping satisfaction" so, I shopped my closet...


What Spring MZ are you guys wearing?


----------



## Reba

Any thoughts on Summer Shop?  Very limited...  Mini Metro in Dawn is cute..but, not tempting me enough.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> MZ is giving me no "Sale shopping satisfaction" so, I shopped my closet...
> View attachment 3365970
> 
> What Spring MZ are you guys wearing?



Soo pretty! and so much better than what they are offering right now.  Love the charm with it.  I've been so lazy for the past few months with bags.  I'm using small sutton in black.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Any thoughts on Summer Shop?  Very limited...  Mini Metro in Dawn is cute..but, not tempting me enough.



I like the cosmetic, but would love it in a different color other than the leopard.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Soo pretty! and so much better than what they are offering right now.  Love the charm with it.  I've been so lazy for the past few months with bags.  I'm using small sutton in black.




I had been lazy too!!  Was in a Henri Bendel backpack forever..going to start changing it up weekly again!  I have too many nice things to not enjoy them all!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I like the cosmetic, but would love it in a different color other than the leopard.




Had the same thought when I looked at!  Not much of a leopard person. My daughter dressed as a Cheetah Girl in a Grade School talent show..., she still looks at pics and asks...How could you have let me do that?  Ha, ha.   Now, no animal prints allowed at this address! [emoji197][emoji197][emoji197][emoji197][emoji197]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Had the same thought when I looked at!  Not much of a leopard person. My daughter dressed as a Cheetah Girl in a Grade School talent show..., she still looks at pics and asks...How could you have let me do that?  Ha, ha.   Now, no animal prints allowed at this address! [emoji197][emoji197][emoji197][emoji197][emoji197]



LOL  We love leopard around here, but the orange and blue is a little too much for me.  I may still get the cosmetic if it's only available in that color since it's cute and would be fun to use in a bag or for travel makeup.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Any thoughts on Summer Shop?  Very limited...  Mini Metro in Dawn is cute..but, not tempting me enough.




I like that they have some more variety in functions, like the garment bag. I don't use those but it must be nice and light! 

Was the Dawn Medium Sutton available before summer?


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I like that they have some more variety in functions, like the garment bag. I don't use those but it must be nice and light!
> 
> Was the Dawn Medium Sutton available before summer?




Yes, had Medium Sutton before..., I guess just not in Dawn (?).  The garment bag does look great.., but for local trips...wouldn't check that fabric at airport - would expect rips!    - hope you are feeling well Estrie.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Yes, had Medium Sutton before..., I guess just not in Dawn (?).  The garment bag does look great.., but for local trips...wouldn't check that fabric at airport - would expect rips!    - hope you are feeling well Estrie.




You know, yeah, I would've bought medium sutton in dawn rather than taupe if it'd been available. 
1) I did manage to rip the cellphone pocket on my medium sutton, tore the inner layer away from the outer somehow &#128580; NONE of the other bags have this, though. I wonder if it's cause I wrestle with it more since Suttons are so floppy. 
2) Got black (large) sutton to use my reward points. I LOVE it! It even stays on my shoulder better... Especially if it's loaded with heavy stuff (unfortunately, ha).
3) Now, I'm not sure if I just don't like Taupe the color as much, or if I don't like the medium sutton sized bag as much... Cause I think I want the Dawn medium sutton?

So true about the metro garment bag for travel. I rarely check anything, but I'd probably still rip it carrying it. Considering that Jim bag and hesitate a little for that reason. Afraid to tear a quilting seam like I did on my quilted Britt, which is a hearty bag, my coat zipper just got the best of it. 

I'm finally feeling reasonably well and normal! Once I was able to walk around a bit again, I slowly started finally getting used to pregnancy, in the third trimester, lol. Just a bit over a month to go hopefully, now back to stressing about normal things like work and... Um... Tidying the house. Cause I guess a baby needs a place to sleep and stuff 

I still think about how you were sick for was it 21 weeks with each? Augh!


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> LOL  We love leopard around here, but the orange and blue is a little too much for me.  I may still get the cosmetic if it's only available in that color since it's cute and would be fun to use in a bag or for travel makeup.




The tiny bags are delightfully cute. I kind of hope you do get the cosmetic metro and share pictures of it next to all sorts of large items...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> You know, yeah, I would've bought medium sutton in dawn rather than taupe if it'd been available.
> 1) I did manage to rip the cellphone pocket on my medium sutton, tore the inner layer away from the outer somehow [emoji849] NONE of the other bags have this, though. I wonder if it's cause I wrestle with it more since Suttons are so floppy.
> 2) Got black (large) sutton to use my reward points. I LOVE it! It even stays on my shoulder better... Especially if it's loaded with heavy stuff (unfortunately, ha).
> 3) Now, I'm not sure if I just don't like Taupe the color as much, or if I don't like the medium sutton sized bag as much... Cause I think I want the Dawn medium sutton?
> 
> So true about the metro garment bag for travel. I rarely check anything, but I'd probably still rip it carrying it. Considering that Jim bag and hesitate a little for that reason. Afraid to tear a quilting seam like I did on my quilted Britt, which is a hearty bag, my coat zipper just got the best of it.
> 
> I'm finally feeling reasonably well and normal! Once I was able to walk around a bit again, I slowly started finally getting used to pregnancy, in the third trimester, lol. Just a bit over a month to go hopefully, now back to stressing about normal things like work and... Um... Tidying the house. Cause I guess a baby needs a place to sleep and stuff
> 
> I still think about how you were sick for was it 21 weeks with each? Augh!




Oh my!  Hope the worst of heat and humidity waits until after delivery!  My 2nd was an August baby.., I remember calling my mom and declaring that I couldn't take one more day of being sweaty and smelly!   Ha, ha....the first of many things we do for our children!!  Excited for you.   ....yes...technically I guess the 21 weeks of making best friends with a bucket was the first thing I did for them....  It gets so much more rewarding, joyful...then they become teenagers...[emoji57]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> MZ is giving me no "Sale shopping satisfaction" so, I shopped my closet...
> View attachment 3365970
> 
> What Spring MZ are you guys wearing?




I so love this cutie! Such a good color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like the new Jim metro duffel a lot. Trying to determine its size relative to large metro as a weekender...layout is better but if it's smaller then prob no good. I may buy and see...if too small it goes back. 

I also like the leopard print but prob won't buy. If they had a tassel or mushroom in this print I'd be all over it. It would be awesome on a navy bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Paige in clove today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> MZ is giving me no "Sale shopping satisfaction" so, I shopped my closet...
> View attachment 3365970
> 
> What Spring MZ are you guys wearing?




No Spring MZ for me right now...Reed Krakoff Fighter satchel in camel.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Paige in clove today!




Nice color!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> No Spring MZ for me right now...Reed Krakoff Fighter satchel in camel.




Ooh..good for you..jealous!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> MZ is giving me no "Sale shopping satisfaction" so, I shopped my closet...
> View attachment 3365970
> 
> What Spring MZ are you guys wearing?


Love the gold hardware on the Lizzy!  What color is it?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> MZ is giving me no "Sale shopping satisfaction" so, I shopped my closet...
> View attachment 3365970
> 
> What Spring MZ are you guys wearing?




Came back to look at this baby again...[emoji7] [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Love the gold hardware on the Lizzy!  What color is it?




The color is Kingsport Grey and the hardware is actually rose gold. One of their best...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The color is Kingsport Grey and the hardware is actually rose gold. One of their best...



It really is pretty.


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba, that's a really nice color combination. Love the charm!

While waiting for people to post their loot from the sale (did anyone get anything? )...

Random thought - does anyone know how they name their bags? Just wondering - because they have a Jane, then had a Georgie, a Lizzy... Pride & Prejudice comes to mind.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutpastry said:


> Reba, that's a really nice color combination. Love the charm!
> 
> While waiting for people to post their loot from the sale (did anyone get anything? )...
> 
> Random thought - does anyone know how they name their bags? Just wondering - because they have a Jane, then had a Georgie, a Lizzy... Pride & Prejudice comes to mind.




I know some are named after friends of the owners, and some are employees. They occasionally share the story behind a bag name. I believe Kate may be named after a customer.


----------



## Reba

madaboutpastry said:


> Reba, that's a really nice color combination. Love the charm!
> 
> While waiting for people to post their loot from the sale (did anyone get anything? )...
> 
> Random thought - does anyone know how they name their bags? Just wondering - because they have a Jane, then had a Georgie, a Lizzy... Pride & Prejudice comes to mind.




Thank you for charm love..from a Hawaii trip a few years ago [emoji531]


----------



## madaboutpastry

LuvAllBags said:


> I know some are named after friends of the owners, and some are employees. They occasionally share the story behind a bag name. I believe Kate may be named after a customer.



Thanks LuvAllBags  I suppose I was being fanciful


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I had been lazy too!!  Was in a Henri Bendel backpack forever..going to start changing it up weekly again!  I have too many nice things to not enjoy them all!!



I ended up switching into jade regular Roxy yesterday and it's such an easy bag to use.  It's definitely been a good bag for me.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I ended up switching into jade regular Roxy yesterday and it's such an easy bag to use.  It's definitely been a good bag for me.




Pretty!  Do you find the color versatile?  Sometimes a color surprises you at how much it goes with...or not...

...and, do you think Small Roxy would be annoying because outside pockets would be too small to be functional?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Pretty!  Do you find the color versatile?  Sometimes a color surprises you at how much it goes with...or not...
> 
> ...and, do you think Small Roxy would be annoying because outside pockets would be too small to be functional?



I think the color is pretty easy to match, but more so in the fall/winter for me. I wear some brighter clothes in the summer so it's a little trickier not to look like I'm a rainbow of colors.  

So yesterday when I used Roxy I actually didn't have water bottles in the pockets.  I used them for sunglasses so I would say if sunglasses fit in those outside pockets then they would still be super useful. It was so nice to not dig around in any of the pockets to get them out.


----------



## Reba

Thank you Mariposa, that is helpful.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Oh my!  Hope the worst of heat and humidity waits until after delivery!  My 2nd was an August baby.., I remember calling my mom and declaring that I couldn't take one more day of being sweaty and smelly!   Ha, ha....the first of many things we do for our children!!  Excited for you.   ....yes...technically I guess the 21 weeks of making best friends with a bucket was the first thing I did for them....  It gets so much more rewarding, joyful...then they become teenagers...[emoji57]




Everyone claims it's all worth it! But hahaha teenagers, oh boy. I'm still working my way out of that phase myself, going on 15+ years, my poor mom. I also think about how you spoke of your mom, Reba, and how much that touched me. We know how much our mothers mean to us


----------



## estrie

mariposa08 said:


> I ended up switching into jade regular Roxy yesterday and it's such an easy bag to use.  It's definitely been a good bag for me.




Especially like the charm! It doesn't glow in the dark does it? Man I would be all over that  &#129300;


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I ended up switching into jade regular Roxy yesterday and it's such an easy bag to use.  It's definitely been a good bag for me.




Love it and love the charm! Agree - Roxy's extra pockets make it darn useful. I can't wait for more colors in the larger size. I should just suck it up and get the black mineral.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pretty!  Do you find the color versatile?  Sometimes a color surprises you at how much it goes with...or not...
> 
> ...and, do you think Small Roxy would be annoying because outside pockets would be too small to be functional?




I think the outside pockets on Small Roxy look like they can hold some useful things. I bought one and returned it due to the overall size being too small for me but those pockets look pretty good.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think the outside pockets on Small Roxy look like they can hold some useful things. I bought one and returned it due to the overall size being too small for me but those pockets look pretty good.




Just gathering info. Hope to see in person. I like the idea of the mid-size Roxy, but probably could get away with the small size.  Mid has a bit of a longer shoulder drop, bit bigger outside pockets...like those things.., but I probably don't need the bigger overall size. ....just getting my brain Fall color ready!


----------



## mariposa08

estrie said:


> Especially like the charm! It doesn't glow in the dark does it? Man I would be all over that  &#129300;



Wouldn't that be cool! No it just sparkles a bit.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Everyone claims it's all worth it! But hahaha teenagers, oh boy. I'm still working my way out of that phase myself, going on 15+ years, my poor mom. I also think about how you spoke of your mom, Reba, and how much that touched me. We know how much our mothers mean to us




Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie. 

And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just gathering info. Hope to see in person. I like the idea of the mid-size Roxy, but probably could get away with the small size.  Mid has a bit of a longer shoulder drop, bit bigger outside pockets...like those things.., but I probably don't need the bigger overall size. ....just getting my brain Fall color ready!




Apparently it may come in purple for Fall!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie.
> 
> And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367022
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]



This is beautiful.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> This is beautiful.




Thank you Mariposa. It's a nice spot for me to have a cup of coffee or a glass of wine with her.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Apparently it may come in purple for Fall!




I need me some purple!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just gathering info. Hope to see in person. I like the idea of the mid-size Roxy, but probably could get away with the small size.  Mid has a bit of a longer shoulder drop, bit bigger outside pockets...like those things.., but I probably don't need the bigger overall size. ....just getting my brain Fall color ready!



I tried on a small Roxy quite a while ago and always regretted not getting it. The strap drop was quite good on it.


----------



## dcooney4

I actually took a selfie to think it over. You can see the drop is good.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie.
> 
> And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367022
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]



This is lovely. I'm sure she would have loved it.


----------



## dcooney4

I had tried it on while traveling. Now I want one. I hope I find one that is not beat up soon.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie.
> 
> And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367022
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]



Reba, what a lovely tribute to a wonderful woman. 

I miss my mom everyday...this year makes 23 years without her.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie.
> 
> And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367022
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]




This is so beautiful! I love the special story that goes with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I need me some purple!




I think MZ's purples are my all-time favorite. They do them well.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, what a lovely tribute to a wonderful woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my mom everyday...this year makes 23 years without her.




That's a long time to be without your mom..hugs.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think MZ's purples are my all-time favorite. They do them well.




Still angry I don't have Currant!


----------



## Reba

Thanks Dcooney for the pic. Does look like a good drop on that small size...hmmm...


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> That's a long time to be without your mom..hugs.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I think MZ's purples are my all-time favorite. They do them well.



I agree!


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie.
> 
> And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367022
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]


What a great tribute! My mom's been gone 26 years and I am still very pleased when I find something I know she would have loved.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> What a great tribute! My mom's been gone 26 years and I am still very pleased when I find something I know she would have loved.




Thank you. I am glad to hear time doesn't take that away from us...[emoji177]


----------



## Mims1

Reba said:


> Yes.., teens are a trip.., the stories I could tell..but, we don't want to scare poor Estrie.
> 
> And yes Luv, thank you for remembering. We just passed the one year anniversary of my mother's passing. I miss her so much. You all would have loved her...I know this, because you are all shoppers!  And she loved to shop!  She also loved nature, and was especially fond of cardinals. My friend made me a beautiful wreath in her memory. I then made an entire sitting area around it. Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367022
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my off topic. ...now those of you who can, call your mom! [emoji4]


What a beautiful and thoughtful wreath! I love how you did this whole area.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Reba

Mims1 said:


> What a beautiful and thoughtful wreath! I love how you did this whole area.  Thank you so much for sharing.




Thanks for letting me share. I guess it's ok since it's Memorial Day weekend. That wreath is made from old sheet music, which my friend rolled into cones..and then formed that beautiful wreath. So patiently, artistically talented..none of which I am.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone heard if MZ will be adding any Holiday fun to the Sale page this weekend?  I thought maybe they were saving some [emoji322][emoji322]woot, woot[emoji322][emoji322], so far...,[emoji107][emoji107]womp, womp[emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thanks for letting me share. I guess it's ok since it's Memorial Day weekend. That wreath is made from old sheet music, which my friend rolled into cones..and then formed that beautiful wreath. So patiently, artistically talented..none of which I am.




I hear that...I can't make anything...have tried so many times. There's nothing I want more than to be artistically talented in some way. I would love to make fine jewelry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone heard if MZ will be adding any Holiday fun to the Sale page this weekend?  I thought maybe they were saving some [emoji322][emoji322]woot, woot[emoji322][emoji322], so far...,[emoji107][emoji107]womp, womp[emoji107][emoji107]




Haven't heard...agree...[emoji107]&#127995;[emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I hear that...I can't make anything...have tried so many times. There's nothing I want more than to be artistically talented in some way. I would love to make fine jewelry.




Guess we'll have to stick to shopping Luv!!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Has anyone heard if MZ will be adding any Holiday fun to the Sale page this weekend?  I thought maybe they were saving some [emoji322][emoji322]woot, woot[emoji322][emoji322], so far...,[emoji107][emoji107]womp, womp[emoji107][emoji107]



I'm guessing they won't be doing anything. Even free shipping or double points would have been nice


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Guess we'll have to stick to shopping Luv!!




Yep - I can do that!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep - I can do that!




[emoji4]...me too..[emoji164]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> [emoji4]...me too..[emoji164]



I'm joining you two! I'm a crafting and baking reject. I'm not on pintrest because it makes me feel inadequate. :rain:


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm joining you two! I'm a crafting and baking reject. I'm not on pintrest because it makes me feel inadequate. :rain:




Haha - me too.


----------



## bagsncakes

I love baking! Made this last weekend


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> I love baking! Made this last weekend
> View attachment 3367904




Beautiful!


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> I love baking! Made this last weekend
> View attachment 3367904




So pretty. I bet taste good too!! The best kind of creation!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I hear that...I can't make anything...have tried so many times. There's nothing I want more than to be artistically talented in some way. I would love to make fine jewelry.


I'm with you there, Luv, with the desire to make beautiful, finely crafted jewelry.  It would save me a ton of money as jewelry is my major weakness.  Ice cream, bags and jewelry!  I can't resist them!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I'm with you there, Luv, with the desire to make beautiful, finely crafted jewelry.  It would save me a ton of money as jewelry is my major weakness.  Ice cream, bags and jewelry!  I can't resist them!




Aah, we must be kindred spirits...I also love jewelry, bags and ice cream! Plus french fries [emoji56]....

I have lost many hours ogling jewelry on Instagram...so many beautiful designers and antique/vintage sellers on there.


----------



## makn808

bagsncakes said:


> I love baking! Made this last weekend
> View attachment 3367904



This is so beautiful! You are so talented bagsncakes!!!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;



Reba said:


> So pretty. I bet taste good too!! The best kind of creation!



Thank you Reba. I am not sure about the taste as it was made for a party I didn't go to, but my friend was telling me everyone couldn't stop raving how good it was. It was half chocolate cake with chocolate buttercream and half coconut cake with vanilla buttercream. 



makn808 said:


> This is so beautiful! You are so talented bagsncakes!!!!!



Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dcooney4

For those of you that either have a roxy or small roxy does it hold its shape when empty or does it tip or slouch? I am thinking about making an almost two hour drive to get one in good shape this week but I want a structured soft bag, not floppy. Thanks!


----------



## bagsncakes

Dcooney4, I can't exactly recall the one you are after, but in case it's a small Roxy in pacific, there's one brand new on eBay for $114 in an auction. Not my auction.


----------



## dcooney4

bagsncakes said:


> Dcooney4, I can't exactly recall the one you are after, but in case it's a small Roxy in pacific, there's one brand new on eBay for $114 in an auction. Not my auction.


Thanks!


----------



## lms910

Anyone have the metro backpack and could share some insight? Traveling to Europe next month and am thinking my Longchamp tote wont be as comfortable as a backpack for travel.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

bagsncakes said:


> I love baking! Made this last weekend
> View attachment 3367904




Wow! Too beautiful to eat. And now I get your handle [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wow! Too beautiful to eat. And now I get your handle [emoji4]




Yes..., it's pretty..but, I like cake..[emoji486]..[emoji4]


----------



## Reba

The new Sophie's Camera Bag in Camo is very cute. The natural pale leather scares me a bit...


----------



## bagsncakes

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wow! Too beautiful to eat. And now I get your handle [emoji4]




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

My bag yesterday and today..not an MZ bag...but, it is decorated with MZ!

My Henri Bendel Mini Jetsetter decorated with my MZ Wallace Acid Yellow Tassel...


----------



## dcooney4

lms910 said:


> Anyone have the metro backpack and could share some insight? Traveling to Europe next month and am thinking my Longchamp tote wont be as comfortable as a backpack for travel.



I do not have the metro but it looks quite nice. I have the same henry bendel backpack as Reba in black.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I broke down and gave up waiting for a sale and found the pacific small roxy and bought it. I will try it out towards the end of the week. It is just the perfect blue to wear with my jeans and jean shorts.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I broke down and gave up waiting for a sale and found the pacific small roxy and bought it. I will try it out towards the end of the week. It is just the perfect blue to wear with my jeans and jean shorts.




Oh good for you!  After trying it out, let us know how you like it!  Pacific is a pretty blue for Summer!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh good for you!  After trying it out, let us know how you like it!  Pacific is a pretty blue for Summer!



Will do! Bought another brand yesterday too ,so I want to try that out first.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Will do! Bought another brand yesterday too ,so I want to try that out first.




Ooh...love a good spree!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ooh...love a good spree!



Me too! Now however I need to be good quite a while.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My bag yesterday and today..not an MZ bag...but, it is decorated with MZ!
> 
> My Henri Bendel Mini Jetsetter decorated with my MZ Wallace Acid Yellow Tassel...
> View attachment 3370516




I love it! How do you like this style? I have admired from afar.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it! How do you like this style? I have admired from afar.




Thank you..., I do like it!  I have two this size and two of the larger size. I enjoy the different options of wearing them..crossbody, satchel or backpack. I mainly wear satchel (without the backpack straps attached) or backpack style - which is really great and I like and use more than I thought I would!The organization is pretty good (not MZ fab) and construction is great. They all have beautiful purple satin lining, saffiano leather trim and great hardware.


----------



## psucutie

lms910 said:


> Anyone have the metro backpack and could share some insight? Traveling to Europe next month and am thinking my Longchamp tote wont be as comfortable as a backpack for travel.



I used a Marlena in Australia/NZ, which was very comfy and well organized.   I just spent the weekend in Europe and decided on the Paige instead.  i wanted everything where i could see it.  Even though most of Europe is safe, I dont want to tempt any pickpockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you..., I do like it!  I have two this size and two of the larger size. I enjoy the different options of wearing them..crossbody, satchel or backpack. I mainly wear satchel (without the backpack straps attached) or backpack style - which is really great and I like and use more than I thought I would!The organization is pretty good (not MZ fab) and construction is great. They all have beautiful purple satin lining, saffiano leather trim and great hardware.




Thanks for the review!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the review!! Much appreciated.




You're welcome. I am trying to cycle through my bags, and my bag accessories. Trying to keep my brain busy shopping my closet and not the Internet and all the sales!  My next fear...pretty Fall colors [emoji51].  Made a deal with myself earlier this year.., one in had to require one out. I am to the point that I would probably regret letting go of any of mine at this point...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You're welcome. I am trying to cycle through my bags, and my bag accessories. Trying to keep my brain busy shopping my closet and not the Internet and all the sales!  My next fear...pretty Fall colors [emoji51].  Made a deal with myself earlier this year.., one in had to require one out. I am to the point that I would probably regret letting go of any of mine at this point...




I get this...I am in the midst of cleaning out. I have been surprised at my willingness to let some things go, but the reality is bags are functional things. I need to use them or let them go. 

I also fear the fall colors!! My faves!


----------



## justwatchin

Reba said:


> My bag yesterday and today..not an MZ bag...but, it is decorated with MZ!
> 
> My Henri Bendel Mini Jetsetter decorated with my MZ Wallace Acid Yellow Tassel...
> View attachment 3370516


Looks great together!


----------



## Funaek

My cameo luster Mayfair arrived today. It's beautiful and I love the many pockets, but that zipper flap is a bit annoying. I wish it was more like the City Tote zipper flap (I've been using my Kingsport Grey one so much this past year). 

Here's a picture. It includes my dogs because...of reasons...


----------



## dcooney4

Funaek said:


> View attachment 3370745
> 
> My cameo luster Mayfair arrived today. It's beautiful and I love the many pockets, but that zipper flap is a bit annoying. I wish it was more like the City Tote zipper flap (I've been using my Kingsport Grey one so much this past year).
> 
> Here's a picture. It includes my dogs because...of reasons...



What adorable dogs! The bag is lovely too.


----------



## dcooney4

She is finally mine!&#128515;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Funaek said:


> View attachment 3370745
> 
> My cameo luster Mayfair arrived today. It's beautiful and I love the many pockets, but that zipper flap is a bit annoying. I wish it was more like the City Tote zipper flap (I've been using my Kingsport Grey one so much this past year).
> 
> Here's a picture. It includes my dogs because...of reasons...




So pretty! I know what you mean regarding the zipper flap...it is so annoying. Hope it doesn't keep you from enjoying the bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> She is finally mine![emoji2]




Love it! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> She is finally mine!&#55357;&#56835;



Ooh pacific Roxy! Is it love dcooney? Excited to read your review after you've used her for a bit.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Ooh pacific Roxy! Is it love dcooney? Excited to read your review after you've used her for a bit.



Will do! I hurt my shoulder today so it maybe a few days before I give it a whirl.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Funaek said:


> View attachment 3370745
> 
> My cameo luster Mayfair arrived today. It's beautiful and I love the many pockets, but that zipper flap is a bit annoying. I wish it was more like the City Tote zipper flap (I've been using my Kingsport Grey one so much this past year).
> 
> Here's a picture. It includes my dogs because...of reasons...


The pugs are awesome and adorable but the guy on the right looks a little disapproving? LOL! 

They sort of match the bag!


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> View attachment 3370745
> 
> My cameo luster Mayfair arrived today. It's beautiful and I love the many pockets, but that zipper flap is a bit annoying. I wish it was more like the City Tote zipper flap (I've been using my Kingsport Grey one so much this past year).
> 
> Here's a picture. It includes my dogs because...of reasons...




We have a couple of things in common...Kingsport Grey City Tote..love..., it has a flap..but it is soft, helpful, optional.,all good...   And..., I too would not be able to deny my sometimes annoying pup if in the way...he's one of one..thank goodness..he's a grouchy Mini Schnauzer - who I daily threaten that I am going to go buy a Labradoodle puppy and name him Happy - (not really). Love Kippy to pieces...
	

		
			
		

		
	



I hope the flap on this bag works out, because it is a beauty.., have had it in and out of my cart many times...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> She is finally mine![emoji2]




Beauty color...full report when it makes it's debut [emoji170]


----------



## Reba

justwatchin said:


> Looks great together!




Thank you..it is brightening up my days. &#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Will do! I hurt my shoulder today so it maybe a few days before I give it a whirl.




Feel better..ice is nice&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> We have a couple of things in common...Kingsport Grey City Tote..love..., it has a flap..but it is soft, helpful, optional.,all good...   And..., I too would not be able to deny my sometimes annoying pup if in the way...he's one of one..thank goodness..he's a grouchy Mini Schnauzer - who I daily threaten that I am going to go buy a Labradoodle puppy and name him Happy - (not really). Love Kippy to pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371007
> 
> I hope the flap on this bag works out, because it is a beauty.., have had it in and out of my cart many times...



What a great face! Love it!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What a great face! Love it!




Hmm..., gets ya every time..., he gets away with a multitude of Schnauzer sins with that innocent look...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> We have a couple of things in common...Kingsport Grey City Tote..love..., it has a flap..but it is soft, helpful, optional.,all good...   And..., I too would not be able to deny my sometimes annoying pup if in the way...he's one of one..thank goodness..he's a grouchy Mini Schnauzer - who I daily threaten that I am going to go buy a Labradoodle puppy and name him Happy - (not really). Love Kippy to pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371007
> 
> I hope the flap on this bag works out, because it is a beauty.., have had it in and out of my cart many times...




Aaww - love his sweet face! My first dog (and protector!) was a miniature schnauzer named Kiki. She loved us but did not like many others. Grouchy is a good word...she was a curmudgeon. She had floppy ears like yours &#10084;&#65039;.


----------



## makn808

Love all your fur faces!!!!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Aaww - love his sweet face! My first dog (and protector!) was a miniature schnauzer named Kiki. She loved us but did not like many others. Grouchy is a good word...she was a curmudgeon. She had floppy ears like yours &#10084;&#65039;.




Kippy a.k.a. Kipper...loves us..., on his terms.  When you are down, had a bad day...you look into those eyes...[emoji176]...Kippy...and then..[emoji174]...he snortles and marches away...that's when I threaten to go buy new puppy Labradoodle.  And, if you are a jogger passing the house, a UPS Fedex or Postal worker...forget about it!     But...just when you've had it...he brushes up against you, flashes that fuzzy face, needs you for something...[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Kippy a.k.a. Kipper...loves us..., on his terms.  When you are down, had a bad day...you look into those eyes...[emoji176]...Kippy...and then..[emoji174]...he snortles and marches away...that's when I threaten to go buy new puppy Labradoodle.  And, if you are a jogger passing the house, a UPS Fedex or Postal worker...forget about it!     But...just when you've had it...he brushes up against you, flashes that fuzzy face, needs you for something...[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Those are tears of recognition...Schnauzers...they're all little heart breakers....


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> My bag yesterday and today..not an MZ bag...but, it is decorated with MZ!
> 
> My Henri Bendel Mini Jetsetter decorated with my MZ Wallace Acid Yellow Tassel...
> View attachment 3370516


Wow!  I love the acid yellow tassels and the bag!!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Those are tears of recognition...Schnauzers...they're all little heart breakers....


I've got a mini Schnauzer too.  My Gus will soon be 11!  
He's smart as a whip and quite a devil.  His mantra is 'make my day!'


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Wow!  I love the acid yellow tassels and the bag!!







Stella Blue said:


> I've got a mini Schnauzer too.  My Gus will soon be 11!
> He's smart as a whip and quite a devil.  His mantra is 'make my day!'




Oh my...a trend...What makes MZ Wallace lovers also Mini Schnauzer lovers?  ...they are smart..and I have to give him neat and orderly..., I guess some Freudian type could decipher that pretty quickly...[emoji57]    By the way...Kipper will be 11-years old in July too!  

Thanks for bag compliment!  Going on a day trip tomorrow..will be worn backpack style!!  (sorry kip..overnight kennel for you)...I will pay..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Those are tears of recognition...Schnauzers...they're all little heart breakers....




Yes - not the happy-go-lucky, love-you-all-the-time type.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I've got a mini Schnauzer too.  My Gus will soon be 11!
> He's smart as a whip and quite a devil.  His mantra is 'make my day!'




Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BAC6728002 said:


> xx please don't quote spam, makes extra clean up work for us




Reported.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

OMG I love the Abbey Crossbody!!! Its so darn cute


----------



## romantiqueluxe

I'm so happy there's a Frankie travel! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

romantiqueluxe said:


> I'm so happy there's a Frankie travel! [emoji1][emoji1]


yes there's so many Frankie fans here


----------



## LuvAllBags

FINALLY -- CLASSICS!!!  [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> FINALLY -- CLASSICS!!!  [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322]


yes MZ must be finally listening to their customers


----------



## psucutie

romantiqueluxe said:


> I'm so happy there's a Frankie travel! [emoji1][emoji1]



At first I was excited but my Roxy Overnight is much bigger.  It looks so tiny on the suitcase.  If it's a pocket book i dont need the travel sleeve, that's just silly.


Crossing my fingers for a purple Frankie come July.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I love the hardware on the Abbey collection. those chunky gold zipper pulls look very nice and I wish more bags had them


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have so many thoughts on this collection...most good...so excited!!

Love Pine! Must have something Pine!

Want to love Abbey totes but looks like they are just restyled Mayfair collection, and it looks like they have the dreaded flap. If so it's a no-go for me. 

I do love the Abbey wristlet and cross-body and think they will be mine. Wristlet for sure. 

So excited to see Frankies!! I ordered Tiger Eye Frankie. Gold hardware - hooray!!!

Excited to see more classic black with red interior...not sure the suitcase slide pocket on "travel frankie" is necessary, but ok. I will have to think on that one. I have a vintage Black Moto Frankie...not sure I can justify this one just for that slide pocket. Looks like all other dimensions/features are the same.

Love Scarlet color but no styles there for me. 

Am meh on the leaf print.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAll I agree with you there about the Abbey totes. I also love the Abbey crossbody but not sure how the Pine color looks IRL. Congrats on ur Tiger eye Frankie when you receive it can you report back on the color. I think i might want Tiger Eye Jane


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> LuvAll I agree with you there about the Abbey totes. I also love the Abbey crossbody but not sure how the Pine color looks IRL. Congrats on ur Tiger eye Frankie when you receive it can you report back on the color. I think i might want Tiger Eye Jane




Absolutely- will post pics. If it's the same as the last Tiger Eye, it's a rich camel color, almost caramel.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Absolutely- will post pics. If it's the same as the last Tiger Eye, it's a rich camel color, almost caramel.


i do remember the Tiger Eye color from awhile back which I believe it only came in the Willow and Ivy bags if I remember correctly. i think its a great neutral color not sure how it compares to Clove color. I had a Clove Hayley and that color was perfection loved it so much


----------



## Funaek

Reba said:


> We have a couple of things in common...Kingsport Grey City Tote..love..., it has a flap..but it is soft, helpful, optional.,all good...   And..., I too would not be able to deny my sometimes annoying pup if in the way...he's one of one..thank goodness..he's a grouchy Mini Schnauzer - who I daily threaten that I am going to go buy a Labradoodle puppy and name him Happy - (not really). Love Kippy to pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371007
> 
> I hope the flap on this bag works out, because it is a beauty.., have had it in and out of my cart many times...


Awww he's adorable!!


----------



## makn808

Finally found a Paige in grey...charcoal luster! I hope it doesn't wear at the corners as much as navy luster...the white twill spots annoyed me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> i do remember the Tiger Eye color from awhile back which I believe it only came in the Willow and Ivy bags if I remember correctly. i think its a great neutral color not sure how it compares to Clove color. I had a Clove Hayley and that color was perfection loved it so much




Yes, the old Tiger Eye only came in Willow, Ivy, etc. It's lighter than Clove, but not light IMO. It's a great neutral. If it were leather, I'd probably call the color caramel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Finally found a Paige in grey...charcoal luster! I hope it doesn't wear at the corners as much as navy luster...the white twill spots annoyed me.




Congrats! That's a pretty color!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, the old Tiger Eye only came in Willow, Ivy, etc. It's lighter than Clove, but not light IMO. It's a great neutral. If it were leather, I'd probably call the color caramel.



+1 Luv! I have a tiger eye ivy and it is definitely a lovely caramel neutral. My husband's first gift to me was a caramel Tod:s Charlotte and Tiger Eye is almost exactly the same.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> +1 Luv! I have a tiger eye ivy and it is definitely a lovely caramel neutral. My husband's first gift to me was a caramel Tod:s Charlotte and Tiger Eye is almost exactly the same.




It's one of my favorite leather colors, so I'm excited to see it again in Bedford. Your Tod's sounds amazing!


----------



## mariposa08

I'm not a fan of most of the new things, but I love that they brought Frankie  back in two colors.  I love the scarlet color, but not the bags they made it in. I would have bought a scarlet Frankie or a scarlet small sutton easily.  I really dislike the leaf print, the pine metro color, and the color block metros.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> It's one of my favorite leather colors, so I'm excited to see it again in Bedford. Your Tod's sounds amazing!



Hand's down my fave leather color! I carried Charlotte everyday for a year and a half...then i had my son and it's been nylon ever since. She's stored in her dust bag in the closet...keeping her for sentimental reasons!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not a fan of most of the new things, but I love that they brought Frankie  back in two colors.  I love the scarlet color, but not the bags they made it in. I would have bought a scarlet Frankie or a scarlet small sutton easily.  I really dislike the leaf print, the pine metro color, and the color block metros.




I would have bought a Scarlet Frankie too. Sigh.


----------



## plumaplomb

What do you guys think of the zipper tail on some bags?  It's the one thing that has me hesitating on Abbey Crossbody.  I had a Mia with the zipper tail and finally just sold it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

plumaplomb said:


> What do you guys think of the zipper tail on some bags?  It's the one thing that has me hesitating on Abbey Crossbody.  I had a Mia with the zipper tail and finally just sold it.




I don't mind the tail, but I can't do the big zipper flap on some of the bags.


----------



## makn808

I have an ivy with two long zipper tails! I don't mind it at all, I think ivy's are supposed to be decorative? 

I'm with Luv, flappy zippergate is a deal breaker.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I think I love the Abbey wristlet...geez the price though. It reminds me of a Marc Jacobs wallet I had once, and I so adored it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> FINALLY -- CLASSICS!!!  [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322]







tua said:


> yes MZ must be finally listening to their customers




Wonders never cease...[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

Lots of new pretty things...Abbey Totes, if they have flaps - are out, and I think their leather strap looks too thin for the bulkiness of the bag - out of proportion.  The crossbody is nice; a little smaller than Paige - but, heck I have been using Janie on some days soo...
I love the wristlet. Right know I have two nicely made Tumi wristlets.., but tend to use them for walking trips..this would be more suited to a vacation take along..even a casual dinner out...I like..but..with so many bags to buy..maybe Santa can put in my stocking...(did I just say that on June 3rd?). Love Scarlett, not the styles. Love, love Tigereye. Have a Clove Kara - maybe will have to wait to see what purple they have to offer... Trying to limit myself to one this Fall...


----------



## Reba

Luv...Lucky Duck!  We want pics and full review!! [emoji162]


----------



## Daquiri

I really like the Pre-Fall line and love the colors. I feel like this collection has more of that classic MZW styling. And the camera bags are adorable. Agreed that scarlet is divine and wish they made more styles like Jane, Paige and Metros. I even like the color block...the colors have a retro feeling to them.

Only thing I'm not crazy about is the print but I tend to shy away from prints anyway.


----------



## Reba

Was in a boutique today that had some MZ. They had a ton of the quilted Metro line; and less of the Bedford. I did see a few things I hadn't seen in person. One was the Markham Crossbody in Flax and Pacific..it really was adorable..colors were striking together. You would have to be careful with that Flax, but it was an eye catcher in person. The other was the Glazed Linen line...always so pretty..especially right now headed into real Summer. I wish we could have a guarantee it wouldn't peel though..


----------



## Reba

Daquiri said:


> I really like the Pre-Fall line and love the colors. I feel like this collection has more of that classic MZW styling. And the camera bags are adorable. Agreed that scarlet is divine and wish they made more styles like Jane, Paige and Metros. I even like the color block...the colors have a retro feeling to them.
> 
> Only thing I'm not crazy about is the print but I tend to shy away from prints anyway.




I don't typically like prints..maybe a tote..I wonder if that one is prettier in person. I think it must be. Almost all their fabrics are nice online...and 10X better in person...

And every time I look at the Scarlett color..I die...why such boring styles [emoji174]


----------



## lv lover steph

LuvAllBags said:


> I would have bought a Scarlet Frankie too. Sigh.


 
Me three - love scarlet, just don't see a bag for me.  Wish the Abbey came in scarlet.


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Me three - love scarlet, just don't see a bag for me.  Wish the Abbey came in scarlet.




Maybe they will do Scarlett in another style at one of the Department Stores (Nordstrom, Bloomies) as an exclusive...hoping...


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> Maybe they will do Scarlett in another style at one of the Department Stores (Nordstrom, Bloomies) as an exclusive...hoping...



I went back and looked at the pics honuhonu posted from the Kate Zhou website and it looks like they got Scarlet in oxford metros and suttons too.  Maybe more styles will come in Fall?

I love Tiger Eye - I have the Ivy and I don't mind the zipper tails. I'm looking forward to Luv's review of the Frankie.  I don't have this style, but would consider it since I've found the color to be such a versatile neutral.  I love Pine too - like Tiger Eye - it looks like another great neutral.

I also love the look of the Abbeys, but I really want to see them in person to get a first hand look at the zipper flaps.  Hopefully Nordstrom or Bloomie's will get them in stock soon...


----------



## mbmb

Can someone please explain about the hated zipper flap?  I once had a Coach purse that had a zipper that came apart if unzipped all the way.  I didn't like having to use both hands to put the zipper together and get it started, so I understand that.  When someone gets an Abbey, I hope you will share pictures and your experience with the top zipper opening.  I like the looks of it, but I don't want to get something that will be annoying to open and close.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Can someone please explain about the hated zipper flap?  I once had a Coach purse that had a zipper that came apart if unzipped all the way.  I didn't like having to use both hands to put the zipper together and get it started, so I understand that.  When someone gets an Abbey, I hope you will share pictures and your experience with the top zipper opening.  I like the looks of it, but I don't want to get something that will be annoying to open and close.




The Mayfair collection bags from the past few seasons have a "flap" or "zipper lip" that either stands up or tucks down into the bag. It goes all the way around the bag edge. It's shown on some Nordies pics, but MZ never shows it in pics. It's big and when tucked down into the bag it blocks the inside pockets. When standing up, it looks odd, IMO. I get that there needs to be a flap for the zipper somehow, but many of us believe the flap they've been using is extreme.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Lots of new pretty things...Abbey Totes, if they have flaps - are out, and I think their leather strap looks too thin for the bulkiness of the bag - out of proportion.  The crossbody is nice; a little smaller than Paige - but, heck I have been using Janie on some days soo...
> I love the wristlet. Right know I have two nicely made Tumi wristlets.., but tend to use them for walking trips..this would be more suited to a vacation take along..even a casual dinner out...I like..but..with so many bags to buy..maybe Santa can put in my stocking...(did I just say that on June 3rd?). Love Scarlett, not the styles. Love, love Tigereye. Have a Clove Kara - maybe will have to wait to see what purple they have to offer... Trying to limit myself to one this Fall...




Yeah it seems like a good purple is coming for at least the Roxy line...


----------



## psucutie

I am keeping my fingers crossed for a purple Frankie.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for a purple Frankie.




You, me and many, many more....[emoji171]


----------



## Reba

Anyone else curious on how the Tiger Eye compares to past similar colors?  Here's some pics...

New Tiger Eye:


Past Tiger Eye:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Clove:


Mahogany w/Rosegold hw


----------



## Reba

That lighting anyway looks like Clove with a dash of old Tiger Eye?  All pretty...[emoji197]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you Reba those pics are very helpful. I must say tho that Clove looks way better IRL the pic doesn't do any justice at all


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> thank you Reba those pics are very helpful. I must say tho that Clove looks way better IRL the pic doesn't do any justice at all




I think that is true for most...


----------



## madaboutpastry

Love the Scarlet, and the Frankie is back! 

Wishing they had a Hayley though...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

madaboutpastry said:


> Love the Scarlet, and the Frankie is back!
> 
> Wishing they had a Hayley though...


yea I was a lil surprised they had no Hayley at all in none of the new colors


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> yea I was a lil surprised they had no Hayley at all in none of the new colors




This is only Pre-Fall...maybe in the next round...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So far I think MZ is doing a great job I hope theres more goodies to come


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Anyone else curious on how the Tiger Eye compares to past similar colors?  Here's some pics...
> 
> New Tiger Eye:
> View attachment 3372208
> 
> Past Tiger Eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372210
> 
> Clove:
> View attachment 3372211
> 
> Mahogany w/Rosegold hw
> View attachment 3372212




I'm hopeful new TE is the same as old TE and their lighting is just making it look different. Itns funny how everyone's eyes see different things...I don't see Clove in this at all. Excited to see what it turns out to be!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My current lust list:

Tiger Eye Frankie - ordered
Abbey Wristlet Black
Abbey Cross-body Black
Scarlet Small Chelsea - curious about this size, and I love the color. Chelsea is an ok style now that the front pocket is bigger. 
Pine wallet - not sure which. I want a nylon wallet to help lighten my load. 

I will not even consider an Abbey tote until I see the zipper closure up close.


----------



## Reba

I ordered the Paint Dot Mushroom the other day..I do like playing with the charms.  Was thinking the pop of color peeking out of the bottom of mushroom was red, and would work back to Classic Black with red edging...  FYI, it's neon pink...  Oh well, still cute. Here it is tied on to one of my HB backpacks...


----------



## Reba

Weird..., a few years ago, I bought the all neon mushroom...I think they had those doctored up. There are big white dots..and then there are speckles of white paint...I guess it looks artsy? ...or, kinda like a messy craft project?  I will go with artsy [emoji439]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I ordered the Paint Dot Mushroom the other day..I do like playing with the charms.  Was thinking the pop of color peeking out of the bottom of mushroom was red, and would work back to Classic Black with red edging...  FYI, it's neon pink...  Oh well, still cute. Here it is tied on to one of my HB backpacks...
> View attachment 3372250




OMG - I love this combo so much. I have this mushroom and adore it. Love this Jetsetter too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Weird..., a few years ago, I bought the all neon mushroom...I think they had those doctored up. There are big white dots..and then there are speckles of white paint...I guess it looks artsy? ...or, kinda like a messy craft project?  I will go with artsy [emoji439]




Great point - quite possible!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> OMG - I love this combo so much. I have this mushroom and adore it. Love this Jetsetter too!




Thank you...sometimes I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.., I love..everyone else may be thinking..what's whacko got hanging from her purse today...ha, ha....


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thank you...sometimes I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.., I love..everyone else may be thinking..what's whacko got hanging from her purse today...ha, ha....



This made me laugh.  I've had the same thought when I put charms on my bags.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I ordered the Paint Dot Mushroom the other day..I do like playing with the charms.  Was thinking the pop of color peeking out of the bottom of mushroom was red, and would work back to Classic Black with red edging...  FYI, it's neon pink...  Oh well, still cute. Here it is tied on to one of my HB backpacks...
> View attachment 3372250



Looks great together.  That HB bag is gorgeous.  Is that a textured nylon?


----------



## Reba

It is Quilted Nylon. They had a series of it last Winter.  First I bought the tote..kind of like a big Chelsea...but because the nylon is quilted it had heft; so when empty it stood on its own. Loved so much; and got it 50% off. Then when I saw the small and large Jetsetters pop up on their sale pages at 50%; I grabbed them. They are beautiful forever bags.


----------



## Reba

Here's a pic of the tote...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> This made me laugh.  I've had the same thought when I put charms on my bags.




Well, at least I know there are a few similar thinking minds out there...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Here's a pic of the tote...
> View attachment 3372368



Wow gorgeous bags!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Wow gorgeous bags!




Thanks. The tote is great in it's simplicity. Slip pockets front and back, shoulder straps are saffiano, perfect length/width - don't slip off shoulder, fold down on their rings nice. Inside has some side slip and zip pockets and that great purple satin lining. Love for carry on tote...but use whenever I want a bigger bag. Not as super organized as MZ; but they don't have silly design flaws i.e. flaps...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Here's a pic of the tote...
> View attachment 3372368




I love it! The croc-style quilting is so cool and different.


----------



## makn808

Camo lovers! Limited edition navy camo series on mzw...Roxy, small Roxy, Roxy cb, Mae, Ingrid.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Camo lovers! Limited edition navy camo series on mzw...Roxy, small Roxy, Roxy cb, Mae, Ingrid.




OMG..I love


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Wow that dark blue cameo is very pretty!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Love it!


----------



## BethL

makn808 said:


> Camo lovers! Limited edition navy camo series on mzw...Roxy, small Roxy, Roxy cb, Mae, Ingrid.


Normally I am not crazy for dark blue bags or camo, but I love these!! LOVE the lining color too!


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Normally I am not crazy for dark blue bags or camo, but I love these!! LOVE the lining color too!




Cr%p. .., not ready to buy my one Fall purchase in June.   You are all giving me no hope of seeing this in my closet..


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Camo lovers! Limited edition navy camo series on mzw...Roxy, small Roxy, Roxy cb, Mae, Ingrid.




Gaah - love it!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Gaah - love it!




Now what's the list.......#curve ball &#9918;&#65039;


----------



## Reba

I am giving up... hiding my head in the beach sand (except I hate the beach...problem). I don't want to make a purchase until I absolutely know what I want for Fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Now what's the list.......#curve ball &#9918;&#65039;




Haha! Curve ball for sure!


----------



## makn808

This was such a great surprise from mzw! I'm a camo fanatic, just ordered the Roxy cb. Loving the pop of color orange lining, and the slimmed down pleats go well with camo's more casual nature.


----------



## Reba

FYI -- Small Black Roxy Crossbody on Nordies 40% off!!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> FYI -- Small Black Roxy Crossbody on Nordies 40% off!!



Ooooh!   I just need to repeat to myself that i don't need it.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> FYI -- Small Black Roxy Crossbody on Nordies 40% off!!



Maybe i'm missing it... cant find it on their site?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Maybe i'm missing it... cant find it on their site?




I was up early...was there earlier..you are right...gone now...


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I ordered the Paint Dot Mushroom the other day..I do like playing with the charms.  Was thinking the pop of color peeking out of the bottom of mushroom was red, and would work back to Classic Black with red edging...  FYI, it's neon pink...  Oh well, still cute. Here it is tied on to one of my HB backpacks...
> View attachment 3372250




1) gorgeous bag
2) striking photo, just speaks to me
3) thank you for the psa about the pink

Luvallbags had noted it, but I couldn't remember if she said it is pink, or just looks pink in pictures... And therefore I couldn't remember if I wanted it! Now I know! I need it! Though I hear you about it having a purpose if it were actually red inside.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> 1) gorgeous bag
> 2) striking photo, just speaks to me
> 3) thank you for the psa about the pink
> 
> Luvallbags had noted it, but I couldn't remember if she said it is pink, or just looks pink in pictures... And therefore I couldn't remember if I wanted it! Now I know! I need it! Though I hear you about it having a purpose if it were actually red inside.




That 'shroom is pretty darn cute...[emoji265]


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> 1) gorgeous bag
> 2) striking photo, just speaks to me
> 3) thank you for the psa about the pink
> 
> Luvallbags had noted it, but I couldn't remember if she said it is pink, or just looks pink in pictures... And therefore I couldn't remember if I wanted it! Now I know! I need it! Though I hear you about it having a purpose if it were actually red inside.




Oh yes, that mushroom is awesome. Besides my kamo tassel from last summer, my two mushroom charms are my faves. I have champagne and black paint dot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So today I returned some clothes to Nordies, fully intending to leave after that...of course went to bag department...bad move. Left with this All Saints suede tote. I am in &#10084;&#65039;. It is SO soft and has a bunch of sections and pockets. Will have to spray it before I brave taking it out though.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/allsain...005056947d48&gclid=CNbJ7rmgj80CFcUmhgodvwYJkQ


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So today I returned some clothes to Nordies, fully intending to leave after that...of course went to bag department...bad move. Left with this All Saints suede tote. I am in &#10084;&#65039;. It is SO soft and has a bunch of sections and pockets. Will have to spray it before I brave taking it out though.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/allsain...005056947d48&gclid=CNbJ7rmgj80CFcUmhgodvwYJkQ




Wow!  That looks like a soft-mushy suede!  I can almost smell the leather!  Beautiful...and compartments to boot!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wow!  That looks like a soft-mushy suede!  I can almost smell the leather!  Beautiful...and compartments to boot!




And they managed to create a whipstitching that I won't look silly carrying!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> And they managed to create a whipstitching that I won't look silly carrying!




Very nice...


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes, that mushroom is awesome. Besides my kamo tassel from last summer, my two mushroom charms are my faves. I have champagne and black paint dot.




Oooh, and champagne! I have acid yellow, most often paired with a clover (green) bag, inspired by another poster. That acid yellow leather is pretty squishy. Paint splatter is... Saffiano? At least more firm, I imagine.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> So today I returned some clothes to Nordies, fully intending to leave after that...of course went to bag department...bad move. Left with this All Saints suede tote. I am in [emoji173]&#65039;. It is SO soft and has a bunch of sections and pockets. Will have to spray it before I brave taking it out though.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/allsain...005056947d48&gclid=CNbJ7rmgj80CFcUmhgodvwYJkQ




I love when there are those middle zipped compartments! Nice find, congrats!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Oooh, and champagne! I have acid yellow, most often paired with a clover (green) bag, inspired by another poster. That acid yellow leather is pretty squishy. Paint splatter is... Saffiano? At least more firm, I imagine.




Estrie..Paint Splatter is saffiano where the neon is..then the black looks like a heavy coat of shellac paint with the white splatters...  That's why I mentioned to Luv that my Neon saffiano  mushroom from a few years ago looked like it had been doctored up..prob not, but looks it...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Estrie..Paint Splatter is saffiano where the neon is..then the black looks like a heavy coat of shellac paint with the white splatters...  That's why I mentioned to Luv that my Neon saffiano  mushroom from a few years ago looked like it had been doctored up..prob not, but looks it...




Yes, I think it's either Saffiano with a coating on top or it's saffiano underneath backed with a smooth leather on top. Estrie, it is definitely stiffer than the yellow acid, which is much softer. Champagne is in between but definitely on the softer side.


----------



## madaboutpastry

(Maybe this is a) stupid question... but was there ever a Bedford Hayley, black with gold hardware?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reba

madaboutpastry said:


> (Maybe this is a) stupid question... but was there ever a Bedford Hayley, black with gold hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I have only seen Moto Hayley...


----------



## ms p

madaboutpastry said:


> (Maybe this is a) stupid question... but was there ever a Bedford Hayley, black with gold hardware?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think Hayley only black with silver hw. Olivia has black with gold hw but it's a retired style and only shoulder carry (no xbody)


----------



## Stella Blue

madaboutpastry said:


> (Maybe this is a) stupid question... but was there ever a Bedford Hayley, black with gold hardware?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here's a stupid question:  what is the difference between Bedford and Moto?


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutpastry said:


> (Maybe this is a) stupid question... but was there ever a Bedford Hayley, black with gold hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




No Classic Black (black with gold hw and red interior) Hayley. They've only done black with silver hw.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Here's a stupid question:  what is the difference between Bedford and Moto?




Bedford refers to the nylon fabric used for their main line of bags. That's what MZ named it. Oxford is the name for the metro/sutton nylon fabric. 

"Black Moto" refers to black bedford with silver hardware and (usually) cafe interior. "Classic Black" is the black bedford with red interior and gold hardware.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I think Hayley only black with silver hw. Olivia has black with gold hw but it's a retired style and only shoulder carry (no xbody)




Correct.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags
TPF
MZ Wallace Historian

New business cards?  If so, you'll need a new wallet to put them in!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAllBags
> TPF
> MZ Wallace Historian
> 
> New business cards?  If so, you'll need a new wallet to put them in!!




Bahahaha!


----------



## Beth24

Stella Blue said:


> Here's a stupid question:  what is the difference between Bedford and Moto?




Black Moto has silver HW and black edge dye and black Bedford has gold HW with red edging on leather trim.


----------



## mosobamboo

is scarlet red close to ruby issued a couple years ago. i saw this picture and i want a ruby bag so much

https://www.mzwallace.com/inside-mzw/street-style/733/on-the-street-121114-3


----------



## makn808

mosobamboo said:


> is scarlet red close to ruby issued a couple years ago. i saw this picture and i want a ruby bag so much
> 
> https://www.mzwallace.com/inside-mzw/street-style/733/on-the-street-121114-3



Stock pics make scarlet look like a true red, while ruby had some blue undertones I think. Maybe wait for some IRL pics of scarlet before deciding?


----------



## mosobamboo

makn808 said:


> Stock pics make scarlet look like a true red, while ruby had some blue undertones I think. Maybe wait for some IRL pics of scarlet before deciding?


thanks. scarlet does look like a true red color. i will wait for a dark red. also, i like the gold hw in the picture.


----------



## dcooney4

mosobamboo said:


> is scarlet red close to ruby issued a couple years ago. i saw this picture and i want a ruby bag so much
> 
> https://www.mzwallace.com/inside-mzw/street-style/733/on-the-street-121114-3



Here is my ruby paige to compare.


----------



## psucutie

Someone posted pictures of Abbey and while i like the bag, the top zipper compartment would bother me a bit.

I keep on staring at that tiger eye Frankie.  So torn.


----------



## Knope

mosobamboo said:


> is scarlet red close to ruby issued a couple years ago. i saw this picture and i want a ruby bag so much
> 
> https://www.mzwallace.com/inside-mzw/street-style/733/on-the-street-121114-3




MuseTen somehow still has Ruby Chelsea (and Ruby Jane Tote) -- it looks like the 20% off discount code (holiday20) still works, too!

http://www.museten.com/mz-wallace/?sort=newest


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Someone posted pictures of Abbey and while i like the bag, the top zipper compartment would bother me a bit.
> 
> I keep on staring at that tiger eye Frankie.  So torn.




Does the top zipper look like it's the same as in the Mayfair totes?


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Does the top zipper look like it's the same as in the Mayfair totes?


Similar top closure flap. but not sure does it cover the interior zip pocket when tuck in


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Does the top zipper look like it's the same as in the Mayfair totes?



Maybe?  I havent seen those in person.  Looks like there is extra room on the top from the pics I saw.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Maybe?  I havent seen those in person.  Looks like there is extra room on the top from the pics I saw.




I believe it's the mayfair flap. Based on the design it has to be.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered Blue Camo Roxy. Not convinced I will be able to pull it off. We shall see.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered Blue Camo Roxy. Not convinced I will be able to pull it off. We shall see.




I ordered the Small Camo Roxy. Same here.., might not be "me"..., but have to try. If I look silly with it, I will send back. Probs better suited to someone younger...


----------



## makn808

I can't wait to see an IRL pic of camo. I won't get mine till maybe Friday. Sllooowww horse to the west coast.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I ordered the Small Camo Roxy. Same here.., might not be "me"..., but have to try. If I look silly with it, I will send back. Probs better suited to someone younger...




Yeah I'm giving it 60/40 odds of looking too young for me...but I had to give it a try


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I can't wait to see an IRL pic of camo. I won't get mine till maybe Friday. Sllooowww horse to the west coast.




Camo triplets!!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah I'm giving it 60/40 odds of looking too young for me...but I had to give it a try




I went shopping with my 18-year old a few weeks back..., I was trying on the coolest Camo North Face Spring jacket..., she was trying on same jacket in Navy polka dot....I was thinking..hmm, what's wrong with this picture?   She is usually the one rolling her eyes at me.


----------



## makn808

Personally I think camo is ageless. Keep in mind I'm a middle aged mom with a *small* camo obsession.


----------



## dcooney4

I think you can pull Camo off if styled right.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Personally I think camo is ageless. Keep in mind I'm a middle aged mom with a *small* camo obsession.




I think so too...especially in the form of accessories..., but...if you have a bunch of conservative, stodgy, judgy-eyes at home telling you otherwise...it takes the fun out of it. My husband and daughter share a conservative gene.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I think so too...especially in the form of accessories..., but...if you have a bunch of conservative, stodgy, judgy-eyes at home telling you otherwise...it takes the fun out of it. My husband and daughter share a conservative gene.



So true. My son loves camo too. Once we bought matching camo fleece vests... DH couldn't stop chuckling when we wore them. Admittedly it was a bit much.

I now restrict my camo to bags or shoes and not together. One small pop of camo is all I do.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> So true. My son loves camo too. Once we bought matching camo fleece vests... DH couldn't stop chuckling when we wore them. Admittedly it was a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> I now restrict my camo to bags or shoes and not together. One small pop of camo is all I do.




I have a - never been worn - jacket...but, if I love, love the Roxy, IDC..I will wear...if I feel self-conscious..I will let you guys rock it..check out the "novelty Venture" North Face women's jacket at Nordies...the green is to die for...[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> So true. My son loves camo too. Once we bought matching camo fleece vests... DH couldn't stop chuckling when we wore them. Admittedly it was a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> I now restrict my camo to bags or shoes and not together. One small pop of camo is all I do.




Yes - small pop is ok...I have a pair of fun camo calf hair flats...very cool. And I love my camo Smetro. For me it will depend on how muted or bright the print actually is. MZ's photos are notoriously inaccurate for color. But I'm hopeful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

On a separate note, I expect my Tiger Eye Frankie and Abbey Wristlet tomorrow. Will post pics!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> On a separate note, I expect my Tiger Eye Frankie and Abbey Wristlet tomorrow. Will post pics!




Can't wait...I hope the TE doesn't disappoint!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I have a - never been worn - jacket...but, if I love, love the Roxy, IDC..I will wear...if I feel self-conscious..I will let you guys rock it..check out the "novelty Venture" North Face women's jacket at Nordies...the green is to die for...[emoji6]



I LOVE this jacket! Reba, post a modeling pic for us!


----------



## psucutie

I missed out on a black moto Frankie and am regretting not bidding higher.  Now debating tiger eye.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I LOVE this jacket! Reba, post a modeling pic for us!




I didn't get it [emoji20]...wanted it...I have a different jacket from over a year ago..not as nice...this I only tried on in the green..it is subtle and gorgeous. Still think about ... weeks later


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have a - never been worn - jacket...but, if I love, love the Roxy, IDC..I will wear...if I feel self-conscious..I will let you guys rock it..check out the "novelty Venture" North Face women's jacket at Nordies...the green is to die for...[emoji6]




Love that jacket!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I didn't get it [emoji20]...wanted it...I have a different jacket from over a year ago..not as nice...this I only tried on in the green..it is subtle and gorgeous. Still think about ... weeks later




Yeah, when something hangs over you for weeks...[emoji51]


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I missed out on a black moto Frankie and am regretting not bidding higher.  Now debating tiger eye.




I will post pics of Tiger Eye tomorrow eve for sure then.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I have a - never been worn - jacket...but, if I love, love the Roxy, IDC..I will wear...if I feel self-conscious..I will let you guys rock it..check out the "novelty Venture" North Face women's jacket at Nordies...the green is to die for...[emoji6]



I love that.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba, I already showed my husband and told him I want!  I love it.


----------



## makn808

I wish I could buy regular sized clothing. Being short means I need to either buy petites or get sleeves and pants hemmed. Altering outerwear is so expensive! Oy. But this camo jacket is ah-maz-ing!!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Reba, I already showed my husband and told him I want!  I love it.




Starting trouble all the way from here...[emoji6]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Starting trouble all the way from here...[emoji6]



haha

I've been wanting a cute rain coat for a while now.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting a cute rain coat for a while now.




I couldn't justify.., got this type in a boring gray last year, and a pretty off-white with gold hardware dressier Spring jacket a couple of months ago.., bummer...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I couldn't justify.., got this type in a boring gray last year, and a pretty off-white with gold hardware dressier Spring jacket a couple of months ago.., bummer...



It never rains here so it's not like I need one very often and my current one still looks new, but it's from 2004 so I think it's time for something cuter.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It never rains here so it's not like I need one very often and my current one still looks new, but it's from 2004 so I think it's time for something cuter.




Yes!  You've waited long enough... We get all kinds of cr*p weather. Maybe if Camo Roxy is a fail, I will reconsider the jacket. Threat of heat breaking rain/hail storms after 5pm today &#9889;&#65039;[emoji943][emoji942][emoji945][emoji939]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> It never rains here so it's not like I need one very often and my current one still looks new, but it's from 2004 so I think it's time for something cuter.




I hear ya...I get plenty of rain but i have no need for casual jackets...I usually need dressy coats so my casual jackets last forever and I can't justify new.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I wish I could buy regular sized clothing. Being short means I need to either buy petites or get sleeves and pants hemmed. Altering outerwear is so expensive! Oy. But this camo jacket is ah-maz-ing!!!




Ditto. All coat sleeves are too long on me. Thank god for the popularity of 3/4 sleeves in tops/sweaters/inside jackets!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ditto. All coat sleeves are too long on me. Thank god for the popularity of 3/4 sleeves in tops/sweaters/inside jackets!




I have long arms...but got an Ellen Tracy Techno Short Trench from Nordies earlier this season..has 3/4 sleeves..can be worn casual or lil' dressy..check it out...I got in cream...no longer available..but still have 5 great colors..


----------



## makn808

3/4 sleeves are one of my best friends!!!

Reba, that short trench is so nice! I love it in basil and ink. I think I'll skip down to noddies and see if I can try it on...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have long arms...but got an Ellen Tracy Techno Short Trench from Nordies earlier this season..has 3/4 sleeves..can be worn casual or lil' dressy..check it out...I got in cream...no longer available..but still have 5 great colors..




Ooh will do - thanks!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> 3/4 sleeves are one of my best friends!!!
> 
> Reba, that short trench is so nice! I love it in basil and ink. I think I'll skip down to noddies and see if I can try it on...




I got to take on trip to Florida earlier this Spring, and have worn it a ton since. Also bought for my mother in law in the Navy for Mother's Day.


----------



## makn808

More on sale...cloud, thunder, zig zag, glazed linen, pacific, poppy.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> More on sale...cloud, thunder, zig zag, glazed linen, pacific, poppy.




Wow..., wish my Camo had come, so I could judge if it was love or not...


----------



## jakeconmag

Hi all!  I am a recent lurker and have been looking into buying a MZ Wallace bag for an upcoming Europe trip.  I am particularly interested in the Pacific Roxy crossbody.  I can only have a single handle shoulder strap (doubles always fall off - sloping shoulders I guess!) and the bag can't be too big.  Pretty much narrowed to Bailey or Roxy crossbody and I think the Bailey is too small.  Since it was final sale I tried to get Nordstrom's to price match but they said the colors don't match.  Does anyone know if they are the same blue?  Any thoughts on my pick or other suggestions. Don't have a Nordstrom's anywhere near me to see.  Thanks!
Maureen


----------



## makn808

Pacific is a dark blue which is on sale at mzw for $189. There is another blue called jade which is closer to teal. Not sure which one nordies has.

Roxy cb is about the same size as Paige which is another great small/medium single adjustable strap bag.

Bailey is smaller than Paige and Roxy cb.

Have a wonderful European holiday!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> More on sale...cloud, thunder, zig zag, glazed linen, pacific, poppy.




Pretty good prices too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wow..., wish my Camo had come, so I could judge if it was love or not...




Mine arrives tomorrow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

jakeconmag said:


> Hi all!  I am a recent lurker and have been looking into buying a MZ Wallace bag for an upcoming Europe trip.  I am particularly interested in the Pacific Roxy crossbody.  I can only have a single handle shoulder strap (doubles always fall off - sloping shoulders I guess!) and the bag can't be too big.  Pretty much narrowed to Bailey or Roxy crossbody and I think the Bailey is too small.  Since it was final sale I tried to get Nordstrom's to price match but they said the colors don't match.  Does anyone know if they are the same blue?  Any thoughts on my pick or other suggestions. Don't have a Nordstrom's anywhere near me to see.  Thanks!
> 
> Maureen




I think the dark blue roxy cross-body on nordstrom is the same as pacific on the mzw site.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow!




Do they send you tracking info? I never get anything from them..sometimes only after shipment has been made to the house...crazy


----------



## jakeconmag

makn808 said:


> Pacific is a dark blue which is on sale at mzw for $189. There is another blue called jade which is closer to teal. Not sure which one nordies has.
> 
> Roxy cb is about the same size as Paige which is another great small/medium single adjustable strap bag.
> 
> Bailey is smaller than Paige and Roxy cb.
> 
> Have a wonderful European holiday!



Thanks!  I like the Paige but I like the thought having two handle choices.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do they send you tracking info? I never get anything from them..sometimes only after shipment has been made to the house...crazy




Yes - always. I get a fedex tracking number the day after it ships. If you never get any, you should email them to make sure they have your account email correct. That's just odd.


----------



## jakeconmag

LuvAllBags said:


> I think the dark blue roxy cross-body on nordstrom is the same as pacific on the mzw site.



I do too but the customer service rep wouldn't budge.  Would love to get the 10x points at Nordstroms.


----------



## makn808

jakeconmag said:


> I do too but the customer service rep wouldn't budge.  Would love to get the 10x points at Nordstroms.



That's a shame. It definitely looks pacific to me...dark blue with silver hw. Jade has gold hw and those are the only two blues right now.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - always. I get a fedex tracking number the day after it ships. If you never get any, you should email them to make sure they have your account email correct. That's just odd.




Fed ex pulled in driveway today...got so excited!!!...   Daughter's bathing suit delivery...[emoji37]


----------



## estrie

jakeconmag said:


> I do too but the customer service rep wouldn't budge.  Would love to get the 10x points at Nordstroms.




What did the customer service rep call the blue? The name should be available to them...


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Fed ex pulled in driveway today...got so excited!!!...   Daughter's bathing suit delivery...[emoji37]




Shoot, I was all ready to watch series of live updates revealing the bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

jakeconmag said:


> I do too but the customer service rep wouldn't budge.  Would love to get the 10x points at Nordstroms.




Did you escalate to a supervisor? I just looked to be sure - it is the same bag. The lighting is just different in the photos. This is the only blue in this style they created. The only other somewhat close color was Jade, but that had gold hardware.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Shoot, I was all ready to watch series of live updates revealing the bag!




I can guarantee you no "Nightmare" series of me in my daughter's [emoji160]


----------



## psucutie

jakeconmag said:


> Hi all!  I am a recent lurker and have been looking into buying a MZ Wallace bag for an upcoming Europe trip.  I am particularly interested in the Pacific Roxy crossbody.  I can only have a single handle shoulder strap (doubles always fall off - sloping shoulders I guess!) and the bag can't be too big.  Pretty much narrowed to Bailey or Roxy crossbody and I think the Bailey is too small.  Since it was final sale I tried to get Nordstrom's to price match but they said the colors don't match.  Does anyone know if they are the same blue?  Any thoughts on my pick or other suggestions. Don't have a Nordstrom's anywhere near me to see.  Thanks!
> Maureen



Bailey is really tiny.  I personally think you would be better off with a Paige.


----------



## psucutie

Jakeconmag, try calling back and speaking to a different rep!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Jakeconmag, try calling back and speaking to a different rep!




I agree..ask to speak to a manager of the dept. someone just doesn't seem to understand the product line....


----------



## jakeconmag

psucutie said:


> Bailey is really tiny.  I personally think you would be better off with a Paige.



You all have been so helpful!  I did get to see the bags at Bloomingdales. I really liked the Pacific color and the bags so I think I am willing to do a final sale.  If it wasn't for those 10x points...

I liked the Paige a lot but it is not on sale and since I usually carry small purses - my everyday bag choice would definitely be Bailey - not sure I want to pay full price for a bag I would use mainly for travel.  For my trip I need a bag to carry around for the entire day so I would need room for wallet, sweater, maps, snacks etc.  I can't go too big because of shoulder issues.


----------



## psucutie

jakeconmag said:


> You all have been so helpful!  I did get to see the bags at Bloomingdales. I really liked the Pacific color and the bags so I think I am willing to do a final sale.  If it wasn't for those 10x points...
> 
> I liked the Paige a lot but it is not on sale and since I usually carry small purses - my everyday bag choice would definitely be Bailey - not sure I want to pay full price for a bag I would use mainly for travel.  For my trip I need a bag to carry around for the entire day so I would need room for wallet, sweater, maps, snacks etc.  I can't go too big because of shoulder issues.




Not sure if you like the color, but there is a cloud paige on sale.


----------



## jakeconmag

Reba said:


> I agree..ask to speak to a manager of the dept. someone just doesn't seem to understand the product line....



I am going to try later this evening - it's still hanging out in my cart!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Fed ex pulled in driveway today...got so excited!!!...   Daughter's bathing suit delivery...[emoji37]



Yay for dd...sad trombone whomp whomp whomping for Reba. Boo. Maybe reveal tomorrow?


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Yay for dd...sad trombone whomp whomp whomping for Reba. Boo. Maybe reveal tomorrow?




DD went to camp orientation today.. Camp Counselor...will be in charge of 4-year old chickadees!  Wear her out Chickadees!!!  Love her.., great kid.., but Moms get all the 'tude!


----------



## Stella Blue

I'm trying very hard not to buy the Cloud Paige which has dropped to an almost irresistible price. I've been lusting after it since I first saw it because I love the color.  But I definitely don't need another Paige (or bag of any sort). What's a poor girl to do?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I'm trying very hard not to buy the Cloud Paige which has dropped to an almost irresistible price. I've been lusting after it since I first saw it because I love the color.  But I definitely don't need another Paige (or bag of any sort). What's a poor girl to do?




Maybe console yourself with the knowledge that it could get jean dye transfer and therefore you don't want it. That's how 
I kerp myself from buying light (but oh so pretty) colors.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe console yourself with the knowledge that it could get jean dye transfer and therefore you don't want it. That's how
> I kerp myself from buying light (but oh so pretty) colors.




This^^^...and, limited Seasons?  How often would you really pull it out?  (This coming from the girl who just ordered uber practical Camo [emoji20])...


----------



## jakeconmag

psucutie said:


> Jakeconmag, try calling back and speaking to a different rep!



Struck out again!  Do you think they may have given Nordstrom an exclusive color?  They are insisting it is a different color.  I could wait a day or two to see if they would post a price match.  Not sure how quick the MZ Wallace site sells out of items.  Worth it to wait?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's a quick shot of Tiger Eye. I will take more in the daylight. I actually think it's darker than original TE. Not sure about it - reserving judgment for that daylight color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jakeconmag said:


> Struck out again!  Do you think they may have given Nordstrom an exclusive color?  They are insisting it is a different color.  I could wait a day or two to see if they would post a price match.  Not sure how quick the MZ Wallace site sells out of items.  Worth it to wait?




The only other thing you can try is calling MZ Wallace CS tomorrow and ask if Nordies got an exclusive blue, or see if there's a color code associated with Pacific that you can then match up with the Nordies bag. 

Not sure what to tell you about waiting...some things hang around forever and others disappear quickly.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> This^^^...and, limited Seasons?  How often would you really pull it out?  (This coming from the girl who just ordered uber practical Camo [emoji20])...


Thanks, Reba and Luv.  I do have a flax Paige and it does get marks on it no matter how careful I am.  I love it -- it is one of the last non-black MZs that has the red piping on it, I think.  Will wait for fall!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Abbey Wristlet. Love this one - keeper.


----------



## madaboutpastry

LuvAllBags said:


> No Classic Black (black with gold hw and red interior) Hayley. They've only done black with silver hw.


Thanks Luvallbags, and Reba and Ms P! Dreaming of one, if I have to pay full price. Hehe.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Abbey Wristlet. Love this one - keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3375777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375778




Does this have the red edging?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks, Reba and Luv.  I do have a flax Paige and it does get marks on it no matter how careful I am.  I love it -- it is one of the last non-black MZs that has the red piping on it, I think.  Will wait for fall!




I miss red edging...bags without now look flat and lifeless to me. Ordinary.


----------



## Reba

LuvAll..TE looks very golden...probs the flash?  Let us know your thoughts in the light of day...&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## greycat64

LuvAllBags said:


> Abbey Wristlet. Love this one - keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3375777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375778


Hi!  I'm a lurker who has been really enjoying all of these posts.  I love the look of the Abbey wristlet!  Do you think it can hold a large smartphone like a Samsung Note 4 or an iPhone 6 plus?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does this have the red edging?




Yes, but there's not that much leather to edge. Just a little bit!


----------



## LuvAllBags

greycat64 said:


> Hi!  I'm a lurker who has been really enjoying all of these posts.  I love the look of the Abbey wristlet!  Do you think it can hold a large smartphone like a Samsung Note 4 or an iPhone 6 plus?




It holds my iphone 6 with a case. I should add it does not appear that it would hold a 6 Plus.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LuvAll..TE looks very golden...probs the flash?  Let us know your thoughts in the light of day...&#9728;&#65039;




Yes, that's definitely due to flash. It looks brown to my eyes right now...not a big brown fan. We'll see what it looks like in the morning light.


----------



## dmc60

jakeconmag said:


> I do too but the customer service rep wouldn't budge.  Would love to get the 10x points at Nordstroms.


Don't know if it would help, but I have a photo in the Reference thread of a Roxy - purchased from nordstrom and a medium Sutton (purchased from MZ directly) and they are clearly the same color!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...size-color-reference-pics-only-855190-19.html


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, that's definitely due to flash. It looks brown to my eyes right now...not a big brown fan. We'll see what it looks like in the morning light.


The wristlet is very cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## mosobamboo

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my ruby paige to compare.



Thank you for the picture. Your bag is gorgeous. I love paige and love the color too.


----------



## mosobamboo

Knope said:


> MuseTen somehow still has Ruby Chelsea (and Ruby Jane Tote) -- it looks like the 20% off discount code (holiday20) still works, too!
> 
> http://www.museten.com/mz-wallace/?sort=newest



Thank you for the link. I will check out the website. They have some good old MZW.


----------



## makn808

TE2.0 does look more brown than TE1.0. If they're different, why for goodness sakes would they use the same name?! Call it caramel, brown butter, something else! Oy!

On a happier note, abbey wristlet is great! Looks very useful as an an all-in-one wallet. The pleats add just enough softness.


----------



## mosobamboo

i bought a Roxy today and thought I am done shopping. But no, I still think about Pippa. Would it be able to hold an oversized sunglass case with all the departments?


----------



## greycat64

LuvAllBags said:


> It holds my iphone 6 with a case. I should add it does not appear that it would hold a 6 Plus.



Thanks for information.


----------



## Beth24

jakeconmag said:


> Struck out again!  Do you think they may have given Nordstrom an exclusive color?  They are insisting it is a different color.  I could wait a day or two to see if they would post a price match.  Not sure how quick the MZ Wallace site sells out of items.  Worth it to wait?




Was coming to list that I price matched the pacific Roxy cross-body using the live chat feature on the website. I went back to double check and it's now price matched on the website for $189!  Quick...


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Was coming to list that I price matched the pacific Roxy cross-body using the live chat feature on the website. I went back to double check and it's now price matched on the website for $189!  Quick...




Other Sale prices there now too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> Thank you for the link. I will check out the website. They have some good old MZW.




I have ordered from them in the past with no problems.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> TE2.0 does look more brown than TE1.0. If they're different, why for goodness sakes would they use the same name?! Call it caramel, brown butter, something else! Oy!
> 
> On a happier note, abbey wristlet is great! Looks very useful as an an all-in-one wallet. The pleats add just enough softness.




Exactly...they make no sense sometimes. TE 1.0 was a true caramel color. This is a cross between that color and Clove. Those of you who saw Clove in this are correct. I didn't see it on the web site, but I see it in person. 

I am torn. It's not the color I was hoping for but it would be useful and I love Frankie so I know I will use it. My other two are Plum and Black Moto so it's also a great color add. I will probably then let go of my Clove Eliza. One brown nylon bag will do.

I will think on it today and decide. If I love Camo, maybe this goes back. Camo comes today!


----------



## jakeconmag

Beth24 said:


> Was coming to list that I price matched the pacific Roxy cross-body using the live chat feature on the website. I went back to double check and it's now price matched on the website for $189!  Quick...



Got it!  Thank you!  I kept checking before going to bed last night hoping they would do that.  Did you go ahead and order the Roxy Crossbody?


----------



## Reba

jakeconmag said:


> Got it!  Thank you!  I kept checking before going to bed last night hoping they would do that.  Did you go ahead and order the Roxy Crossbody?




Yay!  Glad you got it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed. 

I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jakeconmag said:


> Got it!  Thank you!  I kept checking before going to bed last night hoping they would do that.  Did you go ahead and order the Roxy Crossbody?




Whew! Congrats. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Reba

I really like it Luv. I have Clove Kara. Wasn't my fave.., but has grown on me. Very versatile..and when you don't want color.., and are tired of black...it's great!  Also...is my daughter's fave of all of mine...always makes me feel like that means something good.....young perspective


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.
> 
> View attachment 3376096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376098



TE2.0 looks pretty in these pics Luv. And since she is a style you love, makes sense to keep her.

Question for you - does this Bedford feel the same as their old Bedford? I keep reading comments about how the new bedford feels thinner, less substantial?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I really like it Luv. I have Clove Kara. Wasn't my fave.., but has grown on me. Very versatile..and when you don't want color.., and are tired of black...it's great!  Also...is my daughter's fave of all of mine...always makes me feel like that means something good.....young perspective




Great point. It will be versatile when black is just too heavy...like this time of year! I also like the gold zippers on this style. Classes it up a bit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> TE2.0 looks pretty in these pics Luv. And since she is a style you love, makes sense to keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you - does this Bedford feel the same as their old Bedford? I keep reading comments about how the new bedford feels thinner, less substantial?




I am carrying Moss Jane today so I just compared them and they look and feel the same. I felt like the Black Mineral version felt thinner but I don't notice any differences here.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> TE2.0 looks pretty in these pics Luv. And since she is a style you love, makes sense to keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you - does this Bedford feel the same as their old Bedford? I keep reading comments about how the new bedford feels thinner, less substantial?




The only bag that felt really different from others to me was my Royal Lizzy - which I don't own anymore. It was still a beautiful bag - just felt "crispy" not "silky & drapey" as others. May have been difference in dye?  Had nothing to do with why I parted with it...


----------



## makn808

Thanks for the input Reba and Luv! Good to hear the thickness seems consistent. Camo should get here Fri, can't wait to see it and feel if there is a difference... Times like this I wish I lived on the east coast so I'd get my orders faster!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.
> 
> View attachment 3376096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376098


Congrats on ur Frankie and thanks for the pics I really like the color


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.
> 
> View attachment 3376096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376098


Just wondering, Luv, to whom you need to make this argument about the need to keep this Frankie?


----------



## Reba




----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Just wondering, Luv, to whom you need to make this argument about the need to keep this Frankie?




Lol, just me! I'm in the midst of a cleanout though, so I am trying really hard to only acquire bags that add something to my collection and will get used. Based on the unique color and favored style, I know I'll use this.


----------



## Reba




----------



## Reba

Now that second one is direct sunlight....  That's pretty subtle for a print?!  No?

I like it...was going to wait for opinions..yours..my family's..but, I keep taking more wrappers off...attaching straps..eyeing my other bag to move in...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3376212







Reba said:


> View attachment 3376214




Gah - I really like this.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Gah - I really like this.




Meeee toooo!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> View attachment 3376212


I was never a Camo print fan but Reba this is so cute are you keeping it?


----------



## lv lover steph

Love the camo!!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I was never a Camo print fan but Reba this is so cute are you keeping it?




Somehow, even though I know my husband will hate, every last wrapping and tag have been clipped...all my things have jumped in [emoji4]


----------



## Beth24

jakeconmag said:


> Got it!  Thank you!  I kept checking before going to bed last night hoping they would do that.  Did you go ahead and order the Roxy Crossbody?




Yes I did! I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Reba

Pretty [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521].....


----------



## LuvAllBags

reba said:


> pretty [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521].....
> View attachment 3376232




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Somehow, even though I know my husband will hate, every last wrapping and tag have been clipped...all my things have jumped in [emoji4]




Haha!!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.
> 
> View attachment 3376096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376098



Thanks luv! I really want a frankie in a neutral color.  I'm really torn on this one.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> View attachment 3376212



SQUEEEEE!  

Love love love Reba!

I'm hoping these sell out super quick and mzw will realize a great print/color and pop of color lining are must haves!!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Pretty [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521].....
> View attachment 3376232




Now how did that stuff get in there? [emoji6]

Looks gorgeous, Reba! And the fact you couldn't wait means it's love at first sight! May you have a long and happy relationship.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> SQUEEEEE!
> 
> Love love love Reba!
> 
> I'm hoping these sell out super quick and mzw will realize a great print/color and pop of color lining are must haves!!!




It's really good. You are going to love.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Now how did that stuff get in there? [emoji6]
> 
> Looks gorgeous, Reba! And the fact you couldn't wait means it's love at first sight! May you have a long and happy relationship.




Thank you Namkha...really was no turning back once I opened that box!  If I remember correctly, you don't shy away from an edgy style...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.
> 
> View attachment 3376096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376098




Makes perfect sense to me! And I think you could dress this one up or down. It would look great with business attire or with jeans.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Thank you Namkha...really was no turning back once I opened that box!  If I remember correctly, you don't shy away from an edgy style...




We're going to be navy camo small Roxy twins! 

Navy camo is basically my holy grail and this print does not disappoint. I was actually wearing navy camo workout tights when I learned about this release [emoji851]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> We're going to be navy camo small Roxy twins!
> 
> Navy camo is basically my holy grail and this print does not disappoint. I was actually wearing navy camo workout tights when I learned about this release [emoji851]




Ha!  I thought I had your style pegged...  I am steppin' into your fashionable territory...  Big fan. Always loved your things..., and that paint color...


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Pretty [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521].....
> View attachment 3376232


Oh be still my heart!  That orange lining is a must have.  And I love the navy camo!!!!!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Oh be still my heart!  That orange lining is a must have.  And I love the navy camo!!!!!




Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353





Looks great with stripes! Really nice that it is a subtle camo.


----------



## makn808

Reba, do give us a post maiden voyage report. Did DD and DH love it? Is the nylon as thick/substantial as their usual nylon?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> We're going to be navy camo small Roxy twins!
> 
> Navy camo is basically my holy grail and this print does not disappoint. I was actually wearing navy camo workout tights when I learned about this release [emoji851]




Love it.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba, thank you so much for all the pictures!  I'm so glad you love it and are already using it!    MZW got it right on this one IMO!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353


Reba you and cameo Roxy look great and very cute shoes too


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353




You look fantastic, Reba! You are totally rockin' the print/pattern combo. 

How do you like the small Roxy form factor? The proportions look great - a little unusual, but we like that!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You look fantastic, Reba! You are totally rockin' the print/pattern combo.
> 
> How do you like the small Roxy form factor? The proportions look great - a little unusual, but we like that!




Oh Namkha..you must be thinking.., this old Yankee housewife!  Ruining the edge!  Sorry  -  you can take the girl out of her environment only so far....Camo with preppy stripes!  Boston, that's my town!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Reba, thank you so much for all the pictures!  I'm so glad you love it and are already using it!    MZW got it right on this one IMO!




They did get it right.


----------



## Reba

I really do like the proportions of this small Roxy. I guess my fave was Lizzy. Not too far off in proportions...but, just that much bigger to feel like I have enough freedom to do what I want. Love. So fickle. Lizzy..., it's been nice...[emoji41]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, do give us a post maiden voyage report. Did DD and DH love it? Is the nylon as thick/substantial as their usual nylon?




Husband is traveling...., she worked late (at her retail job/has two jobs-came home cranky) #real life #ran errands #cooked dinner #cleaned #in bed with cranky family schnauzer........can we get back to happy purse talk?

Just kidding...kind of...


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353


Cool shoes!!!


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> Daylight pics. Color is pretty accurate. I stick with my assessment: it is between TE 1.0 and Clove. Could also be described as "old gold."  If you like Clove, I think you will like this color a lot. If you are expecting the same color as TE 1.0 you will be disappointed.
> 
> I will chew on this for a day or two but will probably keep it and sell the Clove Eliza. I can make an argument that this color is slightly more versatile for my wardrobe, is in one of my fave styles, and is very different from my other two Frankies, and even my Janes.
> 
> View attachment 3376096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376098


That's a beautiful bag. Love the color...really great for fall.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Oh Namkha..you must be thinking.., this old Yankee housewife!  Ruining the edge!  Sorry  -  you can take the girl out of her environment only so far....Camo with preppy stripes!  Boston, that's my town!




Not at all! I love that you're true to your style and bust out the funky at the same time -  that's the beauty of this print ... you can do so much with it. 



Reba said:


> I really do like the proportions of this small Roxy. I guess my fave was Lizzy. Not too far off in proportions...but, just that much bigger to feel like I have enough freedom to do what I want. Love. So fickle. Lizzy..., it's been nice...[emoji41]




That's exactly what I was hoping to hear. I love Mia and Lizzy, and this seems to combine the best of both with a little extra space.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Cool shoes!!!




I would love to act like I have "cool shoes"... Not...I have long, skinny, nightmare feet...., that being said.., after this many years on the planet with a 10.5 Narrow foot..., that's right, the worst size ever!!!!  One half up or down, still bad, but, not as bad......, these shoes are Munro Abby.  For me...a fab fit.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Pretty [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521].....
> View attachment 3376232



Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Husband is traveling...., she worked late (at her retail job/has two jobs-came home cranky) #real life #ran errands #cooked dinner #cleaned #in bed with cranky family schnauzer........can we get back to happy purse talk?
> 
> Just kidding...kind of...



Haha! Snuggle with camo Roxy. You've had a long day.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Not at all! I love that you're true to your style and bust out the funky at the same time -  that's the beauty of this print ... you can do so much with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was hoping to hear. I love Mia and Lizzy, and this seems to combine the best of both with a little extra space.




I really think you will like. After you get it, can you please check back in with your thoughts as to size and such. Even crossbody the bag feels like Lizzy but better...don't want to use crossbody...have that covered...but, could if I had to. Am wanting to pare down. Maybe this is the style to do it with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353




Love the bag with the outfit!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I really do like the proportions of this small Roxy. I guess my fave was Lizzy. Not too far off in proportions...but, just that much bigger to feel like I have enough freedom to do what I want. Love. So fickle. Lizzy..., it's been nice...[emoji41]




Hahaha!! [emoji41][emoji162]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I would love to act like I have "cool shoes"... Not...I have long, skinny, nightmare feet...., that being said.., after this many years on the planet with a 10.5 Narrow foot..., that's right, the worst size ever!!!!  One half up or down, still bad, but, not as bad......, these shoes are Munro Abby.  For me...a fab fit.




I saw some Munros recently and really liked them. I get the narrow feet thing...it's a pain, but at least I have a common size. I like this Abby style!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I really think you will like. After you get it, can you please check back in with your thoughts as to size and such. Even crossbody the bag feels like Lizzy but better...don't want to use crossbody...have that covered...but, could if I had to. Am wanting to pare down. Maybe this is the style to do it with.




This is a great add to the collection. Weren't you considering Baby Jane? This is much more functional I think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just noticed Marlena is more expensive than Cece. Not sure I understand that one. Also different colors in same style have different sale prices...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> This is a great add to the collection. Weren't you considering Baby Jane? This is much more functional I think.




I have always loved the look of Baby Jane - so ladylike - but, yes this small Roxy really seems very functional to me. I think my dream shoulder bag has a shoulder drop of 10". This has a 9" drop. It's fine..I have found it comfortable to wear the adjustable strap and let the handles drop. I do this with other bags too. Not a fan of having a bag all tucked under my arm.   It is really lightweight too.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have always loved the look of Baby Jane - so ladylike - but, yes this small Roxy really seems very functional to me. I think my dream shoulder bag has a shoulder drop of 10". This has a 9" drop. It's fine..I have found it comfortable to wear the adjustable strap and let the handles drop. I do this with other bags too. Not a fan of having a bag all tucked under my arm.   It is really lightweight too.



I am so glad it worked for you. I finally started to unwrap mine two days ago to wear when I discovered the my strap had broken stitches under the wrapping. When I bought it in the store I was so concerned that the tabs below the strap did not have gouges I never checked the actual straps. I returned it and I never finished taking the wrap off the straps or the zipper pulls. Was rather frustrated to have to bring it back. I think the size  is perfect. Wish I lived near an Mz store so I could buy in person.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am so glad it worked for you. I finally started to unwrap mine two days ago to wear when I discovered the my strap had broken stitches under the wrapping. When I bought it in the store I was so concerned that the tabs below the strap did not have gouges I never checked the actual straps. I returned it and I never finished taking the wrap off the straps or the zipper pulls. Was rather frustrated to have to bring it back. I think the size  is perfect. Wish I lived near an Mz store so I could buy in person.




Sorry you got a damaged item..,   If you ordered direct from MZ, even if Sale, I am pretty sure they would take back if you received damaged though...you could call..and verify..then order?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Just noticed Marlena is more expensive than Cece. Not sure I understand that one. Also different colors in same style have different sale prices...




They must have a ton of Cece's left?  Pricing must be based on level of stock. Thunder...I wonder if it is pretty in person...I think it's a great example of where I really miss red edging detail..


----------



## georgianne

I have been able to return a Jane from final sale when the zipper was damaged... I think though that they would only give me a store credit.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353



Reba i need your entire closet.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> They must have a ton of Cece's left?  Pricing must be based on level of stock. Thunder...I wonder if it is pretty in person...I think it's a great example of where I really miss red edging detail..



Thunder is so pretty in person.  Very neutral with a hint of lavender undertones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> They must have a ton of Cece's left?  Pricing must be based on level of stock. Thunder...I wonder if it is pretty in person...I think it's a great example of where I really miss red edging detail..




Agree - the red edging would be great on Thunder. 

Agreed also - sale prices must be based on color/style popularity and remaining inventory. I love that River Bailey so much...wonder if I'd use it cross-body.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Reba i need your entire closet.







psucutie said:


> Thunder is so pretty in person.  Very neutral with a hint of lavender undertones.




That's a nice compliment.., thank you.., I choose wisely..but don't have too many things..so that "entire" part might be a little disappointing, ha ha. 

Thunder does sound pretty..I usually assume they are all so much better in person. If you don't have a store nearby, hard to judge on screen though.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - the red edging would be great on Thunder.
> 
> Agreed also - sale prices must be based on color/style popularity and remaining inventory. I love that River Bailey so much...wonder if I'd use it cross-body.




Didn't you have Royal Paige last Summer?  Did you reach for that?

I had Royal Lizzy...no more...  Was pretty...  But, found it was my least reached for.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> That's a nice compliment.., thank you.., I choose wisely..but don't have too many things..so that "entire" part might be a little disappointing, ha ha.
> 
> Thunder does sound pretty..I usually assume they are all so much better in person. If you don't have a store nearby, hard to judge on screen though.



Well, I very much enjoy your blazer, sandals and Roxy too 


I ended up buying a Thunder Bailey knowing I have cc protection to return it if I don't find it functional enough.  I love the color, Hailey is too big (strap fell off my shoulder), Belle would be the same, so Bailey it is for concerts and times when Paige might be a little big.

Plus I used Mr Rebates (4% back) and got $20 MZW rewards.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Well, I very much enjoy your blazer, sandals and Roxy too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying a Thunder Bailey knowing I have cc protection to return it if I don't find it functional enough.  I love the color, Hailey is too big (strap fell off my shoulder), Belle would be the same, so Bailey it is for concerts and times when Paige might be a little big.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I used Mr Rebates (4% back) and got $20 MZW rewards.  Not too shabby.




Sounds like you did good!  Please be sure to post a little review here of your bag. I am assuming it will be similar in size to Janie..  Good luck.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, do give us a post maiden voyage report. Did DD and DH love it? Is the nylon as thick/substantial as their usual nylon?




OMG...did make it to dinner with DD tonight.  Of course, wore my new Roxy!  Sat down...put it on the circle booth between us...she gives it a look [emoji849]..., I said...c'mon you can't not like it!

Only going to tell you what she said, because...^^^^you asked in your post..., all others...look away.  Or, warning...teenagers su*k and can ruin your simple joy with blunt trauma like no others...her response..

"Uh, it looks like my brother's disgusting old  camp backpack from LL Bean when he was in 5th Grade."

[emoji31] [emoji174]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> OMG...did make it to dinner with DD tonight.  Of course, wore my new Roxy!  Sat down...put it on the circle booth between us...she gives it a look [emoji849]..., I said...c'mon you can't not like it!
> 
> Only going to tell you what she said, because...^^^^you asked in your post..., all others...look away.  Or, warning...teenagers su*k and can ruin your simple joy with blunt trauma like no others...her response..
> 
> "Uh, it looks like my brother's disgusting old  camp backpack from LL Bean when he was in 5th Grade."
> 
> [emoji31] [emoji174]



Not a disgusting one. My son had that and I liked the pattern then too. I had not even thought of it till you mentioned it. Just enjoy it. It is an adorable bag .


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> OMG...did make it to dinner with DD tonight.  Of course, wore my new Roxy!  Sat down...put it on the circle booth between us...she gives it a look [emoji849]..., I said...c'mon you can't not like it!
> 
> Only going to tell you what she said, because...^^^^you asked in your post..., all others...look away.  Or, warning...teenagers su*k and can ruin your simple joy with blunt trauma like no others...her response..
> 
> "Uh, it looks like my brother's disgusting old  camp backpack from LL Bean when he was in 5th Grade."
> 
> [emoji31] [emoji174]



Oh my. Well, tell her camo is everywhere in Japan, and we all know how trend forward Japan is! Ha! I suppose everyone, including teenagers, has an opinion no matter how wrong they might be about the cool classic timelessness of a clean navy camo. And with the orange lining? STFD.

I hope she didn't dampen your spirits too much! Trust us, the bag and you looked amazing!!!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> They must have a ton of Cece's left?  Pricing must be based on level of stock. Thunder...I wonder if it is pretty in person...I think it's a great example of where I really miss red edging detail..


I saw Thunder in person in Nordies and I was really surprised at how pretty it is.  The grey has very subtle purple overtones to it.  But I agree that the red edging would make it pop.  Without that edging, most of the newer bags are sort of flat IMHO (blue camo with orange lining one the exception here!!)


----------



## missmoimoi

LuvAllBags said:


> Exactly...they make no sense sometimes. TE 1.0 was a true caramel color. This is a cross between that color and Clove. Those of you who saw Clove in this are correct. I didn't see it on the web site, but I see it in person.
> 
> I am torn. It's not the color I was hoping for but it would be useful and I love Frankie so I know I will use it. My other two are Plum and Black Moto so it's also a great color add. I will probably then let go of my Clove Eliza. One brown nylon bag will do.
> 
> I will think on it today and decide. If I love Camo, maybe this goes back. Camo comes today!




Wowee!  I love love love your choices - without seeing either in person, I'd want to keep both! [emoji7]
I wish these items weren't MZ exclusives - I want to check out in person at Nordstrom for example. Enjoy in good health no matter which one you keep [emoji851]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Didn't you have Royal Paige last Summer?  Did you reach for that?
> 
> I had Royal Lizzy...no more...  Was pretty...  But, found it was my least reached for.




Good point - not really.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Camo Roxy. As you can see, I also immediately tore off the paper and tag. I do feel a bit self-conscious...not sure why...but for now, I will enjoy! Love the color combo and bright interior (finally!). As usual, Roxy is really floppy and this is one of those where the interior is floppy too. Don't love that but like the pattern enough to ignore the down side.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Camo Roxy and Jane comparison. It was bugging me why they are supposedly the same size but Jane holds more for me. 

Height is the same - almost exactly. However Roxy is rounded on top and Jane is square. This is one of the reasons my laptop or work folders don't fit well in Roxy. 

Depth - Roxy is actually deeper according to measurements - by at least a half inch. That's not including pocket depth.

Front pockets - Same height on both bags. Jane front pockets are wider though. 

Back pocket - Jane's is more pouchy so holds more.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Camo Roxy and Jane comparison. It was bugging me why they are supposedly the same size but Jane holds more for me.
> 
> Height is the same - almost exactly. However Roxy is rounded on top and Jane is square. This is one of the reasons my laptop or work folders don't fit well in Roxy.
> 
> Depth - Roxy is actually deeper according to measurements - by at least a half inch. That's not including pocket depth.
> 
> Front pockets - Same height on both bags. Jane front pockets are wider though.
> 
> Back pocket - Jane's is more pouchy so holds more.
> 
> View attachment 3377566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377567
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377568
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377569



Great comparison shots Luv! I do hope you feel less self conscious about camo over time. My cb arrives tomorrow finally!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Great comparison shots Luv! I do hope you feel less self conscious about camo over time. My cb arrives tomorrow finally!!!




It's not stopping me from taking it on a trip this weekend, so we shall see! Can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> OMG...did make it to dinner with DD tonight.  Of course, wore my new Roxy!  Sat down...put it on the circle booth between us...she gives it a look [emoji849]..., I said...c'mon you can't not like it!
> 
> Only going to tell you what she said, because...^^^^you asked in your post..., all others...look away.  Or, warning...teenagers su*k and can ruin your simple joy with blunt trauma like no others...her response..
> 
> "Uh, it looks like my brother's disgusting old  camp backpack from LL Bean when he was in 5th Grade."
> 
> [emoji31] [emoji174]




OMG - haha. I will be with my nieces this weekend. Can't wait to see what they say.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Camo Roxy and Jane comparison. It was bugging me why they are supposedly the same size but Jane holds more for me.
> 
> Height is the same - almost exactly. However Roxy is rounded on top and Jane is square. This is one of the reasons my laptop or work folders don't fit well in Roxy.
> 
> Depth - Roxy is actually deeper according to measurements - by at least a half inch. That's not including pocket depth.
> 
> Front pockets - Same height on both bags. Jane front pockets are wider though.
> 
> Back pocket - Jane's is more pouchy so holds more.
> 
> View attachment 3377566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377567
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377568
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377569




Also,the width on both bags is the same except at the top. Roxy curves in at top a bit.


----------



## Reba

I do like the Roxy line. Surprised I don't hate the slouch...(I wonder if that's because I have Camo and it is such an obvious casual - and slouch goes with it).   

As far as your side by side. There is no comparison as to what looks to be the higher-end more quality type bag....Jane's looks win that battle by a landslide.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I do like the Roxy line. Surprised I don't hate the slouch...(I wonder if that's because I have Camo and it is such an obvious casual - and slouch goes with it).
> 
> As far as your side by side. There is no comparison as to what looks to be the higher-end more quality type bag....Jane's looks win that battle by a landslide.



I agree. I keep on going back and forth with Rocy but like a more structured bag.  I definitely wasnt a fan of the Roxy crossbody i got on sale at Nordies and returned.


----------



## psucutie

Guys, I am worried about my obsession. I just bought a black baby jane from a local consignment store over the phone. I love my baby jane in latte, so it makes sense that I would want it in black. right?  Right?!


I have gone from no MZW bags to 7 this year.


----------



## makn808

Luv - totally want to hear what your neices think of camo!

Psucutie - can I ask, what was it about cb Roxy that you didn't like? Was it the schlumpiness?


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Luv - totally want to hear what your neices think of camo!
> 
> Psucutie - can I ask, what was it about cb Roxy that you didn't like? Was it the schlumpiness?



It was.  I didnt like the floppy, rounded top.  Also, my phone fits in the front pockets of my paige, but didnt in the Roxy crossbody.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I do like the Roxy line. Surprised I don't hate the slouch...(I wonder if that's because I have Camo and it is such an obvious casual - and slouch goes with it).
> 
> As far as your side by side. There is no comparison as to what looks to be the higher-end more quality type bag....Jane's looks win that battle by a landslide.




You make a good point about the slouch and camo. 

Yes - one thing about camo - that's where I notice the thinner nylon. Not sure why, but is definitely thinner than Moss Jane. Same for the lining. Orange lining is thinner than cafe in Moss Jane. Not a bad thing this weekend though, as I can trek around my weekend trip with a light bag! Brought Pippa for sight seeing.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Guys, I am worried about my obsession. I just bought a black baby jane from a local consignment store over the phone. I love my baby jane in latte, so it makes sense that I would want it in black. right?  Right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone from no MZW bags to 7 this year.




Huge multiple fan here. Find something you love, and stick with it. Nice to try new here and there...but, true love means that is what works, and what you will reach for. Luv has multiple Jane's..always trying new..doesn't always keep. I love have multiple Lizzy's, try new..don't always keep. We all find a bag that "works" for us. We admire each other's..., but they don't necessarily work for our lifestyle.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Huge multiple fan here. Find something you love, and stick with it. Nice to try new here and there...but, true love means that is what works, and what you will reach for. Luv has multiple Jane's..always trying new..doesn't always keep. I love have multiple Lizzy's, try new..don't always keep. We all find a bag that "works" for us. We admire each other's..., but they don't necessarily work for our lifestyle.



Thank you Reba.  I feel better now


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> You make a good point about the slouch and camo.
> 
> Yes - one thing about camo - that's where I notice the thinner nylon. Not sure why, but is definitely thinner than Moss Jane. Same for the lining. Orange lining is thinner than cafe in Moss Jane. Not a bad thing this weekend though, as I can trek around my weekend trip with a light bag! Brought Pippa for sight seeing.




I am going with this as my "fun" bag...  Not going to think too much more about it. Quality wise or otherwise. I wasn't reaching for a few items, sold them. Now I have a fun item. Done. Will I get another Roxy?  Time will tell.  I think the fabric is less luxurious than in the past. Took out drapey Kingsport Grey..so silky..no comparison.  My experience in life...nothing stays the same...everything gets crappier. Glad the company is still around.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> It was.  I didnt like the floppy, rounded top.  Also, my phone fits in the front pockets of my paige, but didnt in the Roxy crossbody.


those were the exact reasons I got rid of my Roxy CB. Now looking at Bailey or Abbey Crossbody for replacement.


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> those were the exact reasons I got rid of my Roxy CB. Now looking at Bailey or Abbey Crossbody for replacement.



Abbey has the annoying zipper (IMO), so I went with the Bailey.


----------



## psucutie

Turns out the bag i purchased was a Jane, not a baby Jane as originally thought.  In pristine condition with market purse. I just have to decide if the size is too big for me.


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> Guys, I am worried about my obsession. ...
> I have gone from no MZW bags to 7 this year.



I also have gone from zero to 7 in less than a year!

I am currently obsessed with Small Abbey in Pine, ever since it was teased on Instagram, but afraid it will be too small for my stuff.  I'm hoping someone will buy and show regular Abbey, but I don't like the proportions as much (handles too long) and I'm afraid it is huge like a work bag rather than a purse.  I wish MZW showed more IRL pics.  Help!


----------



## makn808

+1 with Reba...Roxy cb just arrived. It must be thinner in both the lining and nylon, the weight difference can't be ignored. 

Camo itself is inherently more casual, so for me this works - soft, slouchy, easygoing in a great color paltette and pattern. Lining pops and just makes me smile. 

Officially a keeper and the bag of summer 2016!


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> +1 with Reba...Roxy cb just arrived. It must be thinner in both the lining and nylon, the weight difference can't be ignored.
> 
> Camo itself is inherently more casual, so for me this works - soft, slouchy, easygoing in a great color paltette and pattern. Lining pops and just makes me smile.
> 
> Officially a keeper and the bag of summer 2016!



Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## Stella Blue

psucutie said:


> Guys, I am worried about my obsession. I just bought a black baby jane from a local consignment store over the phone. I love my baby jane in latte, so it makes sense that I would want it in black. right?  Right?!
> 
> 
> I have gone from no MZW bags to 7 this year.


I can totally identify with psucitie on the rapid increase in MZ Wallaces.  They are like shells on the sand.  Each is slightly different so you need to keep picking them up!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

This is SO helpful. Fantastic side-by-side pics of the key features. 

I was afraid Roxy might be a little on the small side, so quickly nabbed the Pacific Large Roxy when it went on sale.


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> I can totally identify with psucitie on the rapid increase in MZ Wallaces.  They are like shells on the sand.  Each is slightly different so you need to keep picking them up!



Exactly


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> Abbey has the annoying zipper (IMO), so I went with the Bailey.


When you receive ur Bailey can you let us know how ur liking it


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> Turns out the bag i purchased was a Jane, not a baby Jane as originally thought.  In pristine condition with market purse. I just have to decide if the size is too big for me.


I think you might like the size of Jane personally I think baby Jane it's tiny and I'm very petite. At first Jane seems bulky and big especially if it's new and stuffed up but once you put ur own things inside it molds and confirm to ur body. I love Jane it's my fav MZ and I think you might like too


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> When you receive ur Bailey can you let us know how ur liking it



absolutely.  It was picked up today so maybe by some miracle i will get it tomorrow.  

Thanks for your insight on the Jane!  I am going to pack it up and wear it around the apartment and see how I like it.  Hard to tell when its empty.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> absolutely.  It was picked up today so maybe by some miracle i will get it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your insight on the Jane!  I am going to pack it up and wear it around the apartment and see how I like it.  Hard to tell when its empty.


Yes that might be a good idea to try it on around the house and if you don't like it can you return it which I don't see y. You can always use the it for travel. What color is ur Jane?


----------



## Zuhrah

My lovely Paige


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Zuhrah said:


> My lovely Paige


Wow it's so pretty! Love the color


----------



## Daquiri

Zuhrah said:


> My lovely Paige


Gorgeous. Paige looks great in Cloud!


----------



## Beth24

Zuhrah said:


> My lovely Paige




Gorgeous. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mims1

Zuhrah said:


> My lovely Paige



So pretty! The color seemed so much more brighter on their website so it didn't catch my fancy but I love this!


----------



## makn808

Zuhrah, cloud Paige is very pretty!


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba said:


> Thank you...just in case you guys are on the fence and wondering if print would be too much...  I am running out to do errands and then maybe meeting up with daughter for a bite..  I put it on with stripes!  The navy is so dark that it really blends. If you're on the fence..jump off..it's great..
> View attachment 3376353



Ohhhh I am a camo lover and wanted to stay away from this because I have the Sutton in camo... but this navy camo - VERY nice! Great purchase, Reba!


----------



## madaboutpastry

LuvAllBags said:


> Camo Roxy and Jane comparison. It was bugging me why they are supposedly the same size but Jane holds more for me.
> 
> Height is the same - almost exactly. However Roxy is rounded on top and Jane is square. This is one of the reasons my laptop or work folders don't fit well in Roxy.
> 
> Depth - Roxy is actually deeper according to measurements - by at least a half inch. That's not including pocket depth.
> 
> Front pockets - Same height on both bags. Jane front pockets are wider though.
> 
> Back pocket - Jane's is more pouchy so holds more.
> 
> View attachment 3377566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377567
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377568
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377569



Thanks for this! The Jane is still my all-time favorite. Looks feminine but not too girly, and even packed, looks nice and "sexy" and not stuffed.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> OMG...did make it to dinner with DD tonight.  Of course, wore my new Roxy!  Sat down...put it on the circle booth between us...she gives it a look [emoji849]..., I said...c'mon you can't not like it!
> 
> Only going to tell you what she said, because...^^^^you asked in your post..., all others...look away.  Or, warning...teenagers su*k and can ruin your simple joy with blunt trauma like no others...her response..
> 
> "Uh, it looks like my brother's disgusting old  camp backpack from LL Bean when he was in 5th Grade."
> 
> [emoji31] [emoji174]




Hehehe, I so prefer to be an adult! I get that kind of association with whatever has been experienced, and then our worlds open up and we get to enjoy all kinds of things, like a really fantastic print on a great bag!!! She'll probably start to like it pretty soon [emoji6]


----------



## estrie

psucutie said:


> Guys, I am worried about my obsession. I just bought a black baby jane from a local consignment store over the phone. I love my baby jane in latte, so it makes sense that I would want it in black. right?  Right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone from no MZW bags to 7 this year.




Heh, sound about right


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> Yes that might be a good idea to try it on around the house and if you don't like it can you return it which I don't see y. You can always use the it for travel. What color is ur Jane?



Black bedford.  It's a classic!  But I am still unsure if I am keeping it!


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Black bedford.  It's a classic!  But I am still unsure if I am keeping it!



Im still really tempted by Frankie, might sell and try to make up the difference to buy her.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Im still really tempted by Frankie, might sell and try to make up the difference to buy her.




If you are worried your new Jane is too big, won't Frankie be too big?


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> If you are worried your new Jane is too big, won't Frankie be too big?




it's not the bag size, but the handle drop.  MZW website says Frankie has a 7 inch, versus a 9 inch for Jane.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> it's not the bag size, but the handle drop.  MZW website says Frankie has a 7 inch, versus a 9 inch for Jane.




Oh, I see. You like a shorter drop. Then that's good!  It's a little less deep too..so that makes it comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> it's not the bag size, but the handle drop.  MZW website says Frankie has a 7 inch, versus a 9 inch for Jane.


I find Jane hang too low for me. I like the size of Jane bag sadly. Frankie's strap drop and bag size are both ok


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> When you receive ur Bailey can you let us know how ur liking it


 

Bailey arrived.  Having a very hard time uploading pictures (the mobile site does not like Android pics!) But she is not as small as I originally thought.  Can still fit a lot in the bag, and I love the color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> Bailey arrived.  Having a very hard time uploading pictures (the mobile site does not like Android pics!) But she is not as small as I originally thought.  Can still fit a lot in the bag, and I love the color.


YAY!!!Congrats! are the two front exterior pockets very small?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Bailey arrived.  Having a very hard time uploading pictures (the mobile site does not like Android pics!) But she is not as small as I originally thought.  Can still fit a lot in the bag, and I love the color.




You got the Thunder?


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> YAY!!!Congrats! are the two front exterior pockets very small?



I measured... 4 inches wide, 4.5 inches tall and 1 inch deep.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> You got the Thunder?




I did.  Gorgeous neutral color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> I measured... 4 inches wide, 4.5 inches tall and 1 inch deep.


thank you thats very helpful


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> thank you thats very helpful




I have an android phone that is about the same size as an iphone 6.  Does not fit in those pockets (obviously) but fits fine in the larger zippered slot in the front (the front pockets will be for keys and odds and ends and a metrocard)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> I have an android phone that is about the same size as an iphone 6.  Does not fit in those pockets (obviously) but fits fine in the larger zippered slot in the front (the front pockets will be for keys and odds and ends and a metrocard)


Yea I was thinking of placing the phone there too or in the back pocket. I'm still deciding over this bag tho and the Abbey crossbody. Need to see both IRL. BTW what did u decide on the Jane?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> This is SO helpful. Fantastic side-by-side pics of the key features.
> 
> I was afraid Roxy might be a little on the small side, so quickly nabbed the Pacific Large Roxy when it went on sale.




Good choice. I prefer that size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> +1 with Reba...Roxy cb just arrived. It must be thinner in both the lining and nylon, the weight difference can't be ignored.
> 
> Camo itself is inherently more casual, so for me this works - soft, slouchy, easygoing in a great color paltette and pattern. Lining pops and just makes me smile.
> 
> Officially a keeper and the bag of summer 2016!




Hooray! Glad you like!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> those were the exact reasons I got rid of my Roxy CB. Now looking at Bailey or Abbey Crossbody for replacement.




Let us know what you get. Abbey cb does not appear to have the zipper flap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I think you might like the size of Jane personally I think baby Jane it's tiny and I'm very petite. At first Jane seems bulky and big especially if it's new and stuffed up but once you put ur own things inside it molds and confirm to ur body. I love Jane it's my fav MZ and I think you might like too




Agree!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Zuhrah said:


> My lovely Paige




Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutpastry said:


> Thanks for this! The Jane is still my all-time favorite. Looks feminine but not too girly, and even packed, looks nice and "sexy" and not stuffed.




Yes, it takes a lot to fill up a Jane, which I love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Bailey arrived.  Having a very hard time uploading pictures (the mobile site does not like Android pics!) But she is not as small as I originally thought.  Can still fit a lot in the bag, and I love the color.




Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> Yea I was thinking of placing the phone there too or in the back pocket. I'm still deciding over this bag tho and the Abbey crossbody. Need to see both IRL. BTW what did u decide on the Jane?




Still very undecided.  Currently hanging out in a tote bag waiting for decision time.


----------



## Mims1

I also finally got the Thunder Bailey and LOVE it as a weekend-use bag. It's on the smaller side so I can only really fit a full size wallet, phone, keys and little misc. items comfortably. As for my day-to-day bag I need something a bit bigger that can also comfortably fit checkbook, small cosmetic bag, card case, and two phones. I'm eyeing the Hayley and Small Nikki...both still on sale in Thunder. I'm kind of hesitant to get Hayley since it's basically a bigger Bailey...would that be weird to have in the same color? Also is the main zipper of the Small Nikki enough of a pain for me to back away?


----------



## Mims1

LuvAllBags said:


> Camo Roxy. As you can see, I also immediately tore off the paper and tag. I do feel a bit self-conscious...not sure why...but for now, I will enjoy! Love the color combo and bright interior (finally!). As usual, Roxy is really floppy and this is one of those where the interior is floppy too. Don't love that but like the pattern enough to ignore the down side.
> 
> View attachment 3377552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377554




Love this blue Camo!! I have never been a fan of camouflage design, however this is so unique and quite stunning!


----------



## Mims1

psucutie said:


> Guys, I am worried about my obsession. I just bought a black baby jane from a local consignment store over the phone. I love my baby jane in latte, so it makes sense that I would want it in black. right?  Right?!
> 
> 
> I have gone from no MZW bags to 7 this year.



Me too!! I never even heard of MZW this time last year and have since bought a Chelsea, Kate, Bea, Pippa, and Bailey.  Now I need one more shoulder purse for day-to-day use during the week which can carry all my purse stuff...the Bea is fine but not comfortable to carry.


----------



## Reba

Mims1 said:


> I also finally got the Thunder Bailey and LOVE it as a weekend-use bag. It's on the smaller side so I can only really fit a full size wallet, phone, keys and little misc. items comfortably. As for my day-to-day bag I need something a bit bigger that can also comfortably fit checkbook, small cosmetic bag, card case, and two phones. I'm eyeing the Hayley and Small Nikki...both still on sale in Thunder. I'm kind of hesitant to get Hayley since it's basically a bigger Bailey...would that be weird to have in the same color? Also is the main zipper of the Small Nikki enough of a pain for me to back away?




I don't think it would be strange to have Hayley and Bailey..., especially if the style suits your needs. There have been a lot of complaints about the zipper top on the other style..., and is a no return. Hayley is a tried and true Classic.  Glad you love your Bailey.


----------



## madaboutpastry

Hi ladies... would anyone know when the Fall bags come in? Wondering how long I have to wait for a new color for the Hayley, if it is even going to be part of that collection...


----------



## Reba

madaboutpastry said:


> Hi ladies... would anyone know when the Fall bags come in? Wondering how long I have to wait for a new color for the Hayley, if it is even going to be part of that collection...




I think they start introducing one or two here and there; but the bulk not until late July or early August. Last year in June they released Hunter Green. According to Milled 6/16 of last year brought first of Autumn/Winter Collection.


----------



## Reba

Also noticed on Milled, 6/18 began 12 Weekends of Summer Specials. I wonder if that has gone down the rabbit hole with the Easter Egg Hunt [emoji950]...[emoji195].........[emoji874]


----------



## Reba

Going through Milled is a trip...looking at Fall 2013 and Holiday 2013...OMG...if they had a Season like that again...maybe it wouldn't be good...DH would [emoji379] me. Currant, Kingsport, Olive, Rosegold Hardware, Magnet with red leather trim...Prussian Blue...we'd all be in such big trouble!!!


----------



## psucutie

Mims1 said:


> I also finally got the Thunder Bailey and LOVE it as a weekend-use bag. It's on the smaller side so I can only really fit a full size wallet, phone, keys and little misc. items comfortably. As for my day-to-day bag I need something a bit bigger that can also comfortably fit checkbook, small cosmetic bag, card case, and two phones. I'm eyeing the Hayley and Small Nikki...both still on sale in Thunder. I'm kind of hesitant to get Hayley since it's basically a bigger Bailey...would that be weird to have in the same color? Also is the main zipper of the Small Nikki enough of a pain for me to back away?



What about a Jane/Baby Jane?


----------



## psucutie

madaboutpastry said:


> Hi ladies... would anyone know when the Fall bags come in? Wondering how long I have to wait for a new color for the Hayley, if it is even going to be part of that collection...



I think mid July for the amethyst color.  I know Paige will have it, not sure about Hayley.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mims1 said:


> I also finally got the Thunder Bailey and LOVE it as a weekend-use bag. It's on the smaller side so I can only really fit a full size wallet, phone, keys and little misc. items comfortably. As for my day-to-day bag I need something a bit bigger that can also comfortably fit checkbook, small cosmetic bag, card case, and two phones. I'm eyeing the Hayley and Small Nikki...both still on sale in Thunder. I'm kind of hesitant to get Hayley since it's basically a bigger Bailey...would that be weird to have in the same color? Also is the main zipper of the Small Nikki enough of a pain for me to back away?







Reba said:


> I don't think it would be strange to have Hayley and Bailey..., especially if the style suits your needs. There have been a lot of complaints about the zipper top on the other style..., and is a no return. Hayley is a tried and true Classic.  Glad you love your Bailey.




Agree with Reba.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Also noticed on Milled, 6/18 began 12 Weekends of Summer Specials. I wonder if that has gone down the rabbit hole with the Easter Egg Hunt [emoji950]...[emoji195].........[emoji874]




Yes -wondering about the fun stuff they said they have planned for the summer!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Going through Milled is a trip...looking at Fall 2013 and Holiday 2013...OMG...if they had a Season like that again...maybe it wouldn't be good...DH would [emoji379] me. Currant, Kingsport, Olive, Rosegold Hardware, Magnet with red leather trim...Prussian Blue...we'd all be in such big trouble!!!




Yep...there were a few Autumn/Winter collections that were phenomenal. That was one of them.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Going through Milled is a trip...looking at Fall 2013 and Holiday 2013...OMG...if they had a Season like that again...maybe it wouldn't be good...DH would [emoji379] me. Currant, Kingsport, Olive, Rosegold Hardware, Magnet with red leather trim...Prussian Blue...we'd all be in such big trouble!!!


Imagine if they brought all those back. My goodness my wallet would be smoking!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I will just add...they seem to be occasionally into "bringing back colors," so it would be great if they considered that for some of the past greats...would love to see Kingsport with rose gold hw again. Others would swoon to see Currant again.


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba said:


> I think they start introducing one or two here and there; but the bulk not until late July or early August. Last year in June they released Hunter Green. According to Milled 6/16 of last year brought first of Autumn/Winter Collection.



Ahh I see - thank you, Reba!


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba said:


> Going through Milled is a trip...looking at Fall 2013 and Holiday 2013...OMG...if they had a Season like that again...maybe it wouldn't be good...DH would [emoji379] me. Currant, Kingsport, Olive, Rosegold Hardware, Magnet with red leather trim...Prussian Blue...we'd all be in such big trouble!!!



Stupid question.. what is Milled?


----------



## Reba

madaboutpastry said:


> Stupid question.. what is Milled?




Go to...milled.com/MZWALLACENYC

Basically, milled keeps track of all the emails pesky retailers send to us. So.., for our viewing curiosity, we can go back in time, and look at all the MZ emails and see what has gone on for the last few years in one convenient spot.


----------



## Mims1

Reba said:


> I don't think it would be strange to have Hayley and Bailey..., especially if the style suits your needs. There have been a lot of complaints about the zipper top on the other style..., and is a no return. Hayley is a tried and true Classic.  Glad you love your Bailey.





LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with Reba.





psucutie said:


> What about a Jane/Baby Jane?



Thank you for your insight and suggestions Reba, LuvAllBags, and psucutie! 

LuvAllBags i recall you had posted before about how much you really like your small Nikki but mentioned the zipper top which is what made me pause to reconsider and ask here. 

psucutie Baby Jane looks like a good size just not sure if the two handles are stiff like Kate and if they stay on my shoulders...I have slippery shoulders (if that's the right term lol). My local Nordstrom doesn't have one on display for me to try on! I'll need to see if there are videos on YouTube.


----------



## Mims1

Reba said:


> Go to...milled.com/MZWALLACENYC
> 
> Basically, milled keeps track of all the emails pesky retailers send to us. So.., for our viewing curiosity, we can go back in time, and look at all the MZ emails and see what has gone on for the last few years in one convenient spot.



Genius! Thanks for mentioning this website. I've been wondering how I can easily find images of past designs and colors.


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba said:


> Go to...milled.com/MZWALLACENYC
> 
> Basically, milled keeps track of all the emails pesky retailers send to us. So.., for our viewing curiosity, we can go back in time, and look at all the MZ emails and see what has gone on for the last few years in one convenient spot.



Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mims1 said:


> Thank you for your insight and suggestions Reba, LuvAllBags, and psucutie!
> 
> LuvAllBags i recall you had posted before about how much you really like your small Nikki but mentioned the zipper top which is what made me pause to reconsider and ask here.
> 
> psucutie Baby Jane looks like a good size just not sure if the two handles are stiff like Kate and if they stay on my shoulders...I have slippery shoulders (if that's the right term lol). My local Nordstrom doesn't have one on display for me to try on! I'll need to see if there are videos on YouTube.




Actually I returned mine...too small for me. I would actually really like the style and would get one if there was a size between small and regular Nikki. I find them to be at the opposite ends of the spectrum size-wise, and neither works for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

*stop looking at the sale stuff, Luv...* says the good voice in my head...[emoji38][emoji56][emoji48]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> *stop looking at the sale stuff, Luv...* says the good voice in my head...[emoji38][emoji56][emoji48]




That voice gets around...visits the East Coast girls too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

And we're back! I love the new site!


----------



## psucutie

I missed this place !


----------



## psucutie

Testing my uploading of thunder Bailey pics


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Bailey looks so cute love it. Can a bottle of water fit inside main compartment?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> And we're back! I love the new site!


 I dont like this new site at all. I just got on and maybe I need more time to play around with it but so far no good


----------



## psucutie

Maybe one of the mini ones.  I had my regular Kate Spade wallet, put my lipstick in the market bag, and folded in a pashmina and I was full.  A smaller wallet would do better in that bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Testing my uploading of thunder Bailey pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381416
> View attachment 3381418
> View attachment 3381416
> View attachment 3381418
> View attachment 3381419


So cute!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I dont like this new site at all. I just got on and maybe I need more time to play around with it but so far no good



I hope the app comes back soon. That's what I use most.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Testing my uploading of thunder Bailey pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381416
> View attachment 3381418
> View attachment 3381416
> View attachment 3381418
> View attachment 3381419


Can you get the short strap over your shoulder?


----------



## psucutie

I can, though it would be slightly uncomfortable.  The cross body is perfect.


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> I dont like this new site at all. I just got on and maybe I need more time to play around with it but so far no good





LuvAllBags said:


> Can you get the short strap over your shoulder?



It's different!   I need to get used to it.  Two things I am happy about 

1) I can actually upload pictures now
2) I can click on the notification and get a link to open the forum.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Aah the app is back...hooray!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Aah the app is back...hooray!



It was so hard without it!!! Do you know why it took so long to get the app back? Actually I found Vlad's post about the changes after I posted this here so I think I understand.


----------



## Beth24

psucutie said:


> Testing my uploading of thunder Bailey pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381416
> View attachment 3381418
> View attachment 3381416
> View attachment 3381418
> View attachment 3381419



Love this!!!


----------



## psucutie

Is it just me or did 200 pages go missing?


----------



## ms p

I cannot log in app


----------



## junebaby07

I got a black Lizzy this winter that I love.  I was thinking of getting a larger back to fit a bit more for traveling etc.  Looking at the sale Kate or Hayley in Thunder?  Any recommendations between the two?  I like the look of the baby Jane but the Cloud color seems less neutral


----------



## ms p

junebaby07 said:


> I got a black Lizzy this winter that I love.  I was thinking of getting a larger back to fit a bit more for traveling etc.  Looking at the sale Kate or Hayley in Thunder?  Any recommendations between the two?  I like the look of the baby Jane but the Cloud color seems less neutral




Kate is a lot bigger than lizzy. For daily use , or to up some size from lizzy , hayley is better for most.


----------



## Mims1

LuvAllBags said:


> Aah the app is back...hooray!



Oh my I'm such a newbie...had no idea there's an app for TPF!!! I have to download this.


----------



## Mims1

psucutie said:


> Maybe one of the mini ones.  I had my regular Kate Spade wallet, put my lipstick in the market bag, and folded in a pashmina and I was full.  A smaller wallet would do better in that bag


Agreed, a smaller wallet is better for this bag. It was quite stuffed when I put in my zip around wallet, keys and the market bag (containing lipstick, Chapstick, mirror, eye drops and hand sanitizer).

Speaking of I'm curious as to everyone's own favorite small/compact wallet? I need to get one to fit Pippa and Bailey. They are kinda hard to find.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mims1 said:


> Agreed, a smaller wallet is better for this bag. It was quite stuffed when I put in my zip around wallet, keys and the market bag (containing lipstick, Chapstick, mirror, eye drops and hand sanitizer).
> 
> Speaking of I'm curious as to everyone's own favorite small/compact wallet? I need to get one to fit Pippa and Bailey. They are kinda hard to find.



My favorite wallet brands are Kate Spade and Hobo International. Both have small wallet options. I have tried numerous MZW wallets and have sold them all.


----------



## makn808

I use Greta for cards and have a separate pouch for cash. I rarely use cash so often times I only have Greta with me.


----------



## Reba

For a small bag...., I love the option of a card case in one of the small zip pockets of the smaller bags...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> For a small bag...., I love the option of a card case in one of the small zip pockets of the smaller bags...
> View attachment 3383952
> View attachment 3383953



Agree - this is a great option. I love this case, btw! I have a Henri Bendel card case that was a promo gift with purchase a few years ago and I love it.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Mims1 said:


> Agreed, a smaller wallet is better for this bag. It was quite stuffed when I put in my zip around wallet, keys and the market bag (containing lipstick, Chapstick, mirror, eye drops and hand sanitizer).
> 
> Speaking of I'm curious as to everyone's own favorite small/compact wallet? I need to get one to fit Pippa and Bailey. They are kinda hard to find.



You can try considering the small wallet option from Henri Bendel. Great to store cards, notes and coins. It fits really nicely in my Janie.


----------



## psucutie

I have a complete Jane set, aren't they cute?

I ended up selling my other Jane, I didn't love the bag.  Couldn't resist the steal for this Jane on the bay


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I have a complete Jane set, aren't they cute?
> 
> I ended up selling my other Jane, I didn't love the bag.  Couldn't resist the steal for this Jane on the bay



Very cute! Always nice to have a set!


----------



## Beth24

makn808 said:


> I use Greta for cards and have a separate pouch for cash. I rarely use cash so often times I only have Greta with me.



I also use Greta as my small bag wallet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

It would be nice if they made some new Gretas.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> I also use Greta as my small bag wallet.



I too have a Greta that fits in all of Lizzy's outer pockets...


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> I too have a Greta that fits in all of Lizzy's outer pockets...
> View attachment 3384435



That's the same one I have! [emoji2]


----------



## makn808

Sapphire Greta is so pretty! I have holo...love it so much I have a backup holo waiting in the closet! I've never gotten so many compliments on a wallet before Greta...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered paint dot Lara from the sale. Hoping it makes a good small wallet option.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Sapphire Greta is so pretty! I have holo...love it so much I have a backup holo waiting in the closet! I've never gotten so many compliments on a wallet before Greta...



Holo is stunning. I regret not getting something.


----------



## bagsncakes

Mims1 said:


> Agreed, a smaller wallet is better for this bag. It was quite stuffed when I put in my zip around wallet, keys and the market bag (containing lipstick, Chapstick, mirror, eye drops and hand sanitizer).
> 
> Speaking of I'm curious as to everyone's own favorite small/compact wallet? I need to get one to fit Pippa and Bailey. They are kinda hard to find.



I use this tod's one, it's tiny as u can see next to a card. It has 6 card slots, I usually keep around 7-8 cards in it and a few coins. I'm not sure if u can still find it though. My bags are smallish usually and there is no way I can carry a larger wallet AND all my other junk


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> That's the same one I have! [emoji2]



My Greta was a $29 Nordstrom Rack find!  A rare bargain find for me...


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> My Greta was a $29 Nordstrom Rack find!  A rare bargain find for me...



I got mine during an MZ sale but not that cheap! Good find.


----------



## estrie

Love Greta! Used in both acid yellow and that shiny saffiano blue, forgot its name (same season had a shiny green called jungle). But I switched to a Valentine's Day Petey (red) this spring, pretty compact. It's been easier for me having everything in just one section of wallet. I tend to accumulate junk like old receipts and notes, and compartments in wallets let me do that more. Still holding onto a neon pink Greta Crossbody, which is a little bigger but just too cute to part with!


----------



## estrie

The July 4 collection is just OK for me. Do like shiny things. But really into a more weathered look personally, this year. 

My baby is due July 1, my birthday and various family and in laws are Jul 3, 5, 9, 10, so this year I'm all about purchasing with reckless abandon red white and blue (and stripes and stars) stuff (cause I'm just mentally too tired to fight it, haha), but have tended to, like, burlap sack type things! ANYWAY, previous years' MZW July 4 stuff would be obvious to me now, but the shiny takes me to the 80's. And I like card holders with an ID window. Hrm.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> The July 4 collection is just OK for me. Do like shiny things. But really into a more weathered look personally, this year.
> 
> My baby is due July 1, my birthday and various family and in laws are Jul 3, 5, 9, 10, so this year I'm all about purchasing with reckless abandon red white and blue (and stripes and stars) stuff (cause I'm just mentally too tired to fight it, haha), but have tended to, like, burlap sack type things! ANYWAY, previous years' MZW July 4 stuff would be obvious to me now, but the shiny takes me to the 80's. And I like card holders with an ID window. Hrm.



Your date is getting so close!!  How exciting!      The July 4th stuff is cute.., I like the 3-tiered tassel..., but can live without...    Best of luck Estrie. My son is coming home on 7/1..., I will remember that maybe you will be welcoming someone too..[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The July 4 collection is just OK for me. Do like shiny things. But really into a more weathered look personally, this year.
> 
> My baby is due July 1, my birthday and various family and in laws are Jul 3, 5, 9, 10, so this year I'm all about purchasing with reckless abandon red white and blue (and stripes and stars) stuff (cause I'm just mentally too tired to fight it, haha), but have tended to, like, burlap sack type things! ANYWAY, previous years' MZW July 4 stuff would be obvious to me now, but the shiny takes me to the 80's. And I like card holders with an ID window. Hrm.



Estrie! You are so so close! Agreed on the July 4 collection...I like the anchor charm but prob not for the price.


----------



## Reba

I read in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale thread that the two MZs included in the Sale will be...

Bailey, in Dawn & Scarlet

And

Small Nikki in Dawn

...that's according to someone on there anyway...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I read in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale thread that the two MZs included in the Sale will be...
> 
> Bailey, in Dawn & Scarlet
> 
> And
> 
> Small Nikki in Dawn
> 
> ...that's according to someone on there anyway...



So Dawn's coming back, huh...wonder what's up with the recent color repeats lately. Bailey will be cute in those colors.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So Dawn's coming back, huh...wonder what's up with the recent color repeats lately. Bailey will be cute in those colors.



I know..same colors is weird. Bailey in Scarlet sounds cute. Red is good in small doses. Not sure I need though...  Don't have a red bag, but recently got a Janie. Similar in size/function to Bailey.

I am glad they are making more Baileys in more colors.., it's a nice option in size. I wish though they would throw in the Janie in a color. I would have loved that in Scarlet. The selling point on that bag to me...it has the cute small size...but, the depth is 4"; it's a chubby little bag. You can fit more in while it is still small - and so darn cute.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I know..same colors is weird. Bailey in Scarlet sounds cute. Red is good in small doses. Not sure I need though...  Don't have a red bag, but recently got a Janie. Similar in size/function to Bailey.
> 
> I am glad they are making more Baileys in more colors.., it's a nice option in size. I wish though they would throw in the Janie in a color. I would have loved that in Scarlet. The selling point on that bag to me...it has the cute small size...but, the depth is 4"; it's a chubby little bag. You can fit more in while it is still small - and so darn cute.



Yes - the depth is important to me too. If a bag is too shallow it's useless to me.


----------



## Reba

My very organized husband has a built in hangar on the back of his car seat for his suit jacket [emoji13]...so typical him. ....not quite as fancy..$6.99 at Container Store...this contraption holds my purse on the back of my seat... I like it..especially when you have a passenger in front....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My very organized husband has a built in hangar on the back of his car seat for his suit jacket [emoji13]...so typical him. ....not quite as fancy..$6.99 at Container Store...this contraption holds my purse on the back of my seat... I like it..especially when you have a passenger in front....
> View attachment 3387887



I love this idea!!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba, I love that!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this idea!!





mariposa08 said:


> Reba, I love that!



This is why I shared...one of those things you get and say....How'd I get by without this for over a half a damn century!!....ha, ha...and only $6.99!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> My very organized husband has a built in hangar on the back of his car seat for his suit jacket [emoji13]...so typical him. ....not quite as fancy..$6.99 at Container Store...this contraption holds my purse on the back of my seat... I like it..especially when you have a passenger in front....
> View attachment 3387887


Reba, brilliant! I must adopt this ingenious idea.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I really think you will like. After you get it, can you please check back in with your thoughts as to size and such. Even crossbody the bag feels like Lizzy but better...don't want to use crossbody...have that covered...but, could if I had to. Am wanting to pare down. Maybe this is the style to do it with.



So, with a little (a lot of) help from a lovely friend, I finally got my navy camo small Roxy!! It's adorbs and I really, really like it. It's loads of fun to wear. I don't however love the small Roxy style.

Love that the SR handles are super comfy and easy to sling over the shoulder -- no real need to use the cross-body, although situations may come up where I'll want to do that, so it's nice to have the option. Love the spaciousness of the main compartment. It's just an odd smallish-medium form factor that is easy to wear. What I don't like is that the front pockets are just a smidge too small even for a small wallet so they're only good for keys or mints or random stuff like that. The back pocket, as well, is too short; because it's as wide as the bag, if it were a bit taller, it would be sooo much more useful and the bag certainly has the height to accommodate that. As a result of the pockets' limitations, I really miss the long front pocket that the CB and regular/large Roxy's have. At the end of the day, I can't actually carry much more in SR than in Lizzy because Lizzy's pockets are so much more practical. That said, the single shoulder strap on Lizzy never stays while the SR shoulder handles work exactly how I'd hoped. Overall, it's a great addition to the collection but it's no replacement for Lizzy and certainly not for Mia -- but because of the cute square "toast" shape and of course the navy camo, it's a keeper.

Also received large Roxy in Pacific. Really good work bag, love the generous pocketing but find it weirdly limited in capacity. This is not a bag to be stuffed to the gills--and this is the large. I think maybe MZW bags are quite shallow? I first noticed this on the Metro backpack. I'm so used to stuffing a backpack with whatever I need but quickly bumped up against a limitation with the Metro. That's when I realized it's not standard backpack depth but much shallower. LOVE Pacific. It's exactly the "petrol" colour I was hoping for.

Another comment on the Roxy's. They seem to use a heavier thread for the stitching and also larger stitches--or maybe the difference is that the stitching is on the outside of the bag. This gives the bags a less refined finish overall, in my opinion. Also, the zippers stop quite high on the sides of the bag. If you look at the end of a Jane beside a Roxy, you'll see that the zipper continues about halfway down the body of the Jane whereas on the Roxy, the zipper extends maybe a quarter of the way down.

Anyway, lots of random thoughts. Overall, I'm pleased with these particular style/colour combos but probably wouldn't buy multiples in other colours.


----------



## Reba

Namkha...I agree with a lot of what you have said. I have been using Camo SR since I got it. I do love...I think because I have been ultra casual lately, and love the print for that. The pockets do kinda stink.  I do like the side pockets though. All others.., to squat. I noticed the chunky stitching on leather...kinda goes with my casual Summer bag..., but like you..., don't see this as a multiple purchase. And, I don't find it as comfy, convenient or useful as Lizzy.  Overall, less refined looking.


----------



## makn808

Namkha I love your thoughtful reviews. The other day I pulled out charcoal luster and clover Paige and compared them to xbroxy. Really obvious differences from fabric heft to - as you mentioned - stitching. I'm definitely in love with camo xbroxy for her casual coolness, but most of my love is for the print/color. I don't think I'd buy another xbroxy, for a solid color I'd use Paige.

Oh, and what a truly lovely friend you have!


----------



## Reba

Namkha...since you were so good at pointing out the pros and cons of the Roxy bags...  You seem to be a big fan of Mia. I have never tried (but always wanted to).  I recently sold my Paige. It was pretty..., but I just wasn't crazy about it. Lizzy works better for me. What about Mia works so well for you?  And, what uses do you use it for?


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> This is why I shared...one of those things you get and say....How'd I get by without this for over a half a damn century!!....ha, ha...and only $6.99!



So brilliant. My gigantic teens always sit in the front now and I hate putting my bag in the back with my messy 5 yo!!! Thank your hubby for me.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Namkha I love your thoughtful reviews. The other day I pulled out charcoal luster and clover Paige and compared them to xbroxy. Really obvious differences from fabric heft to - as you mentioned - stitching. I'm definitely in love with camo xbroxy for her casual coolness, but most of my love is for the print/color. I don't think I'd buy another xbroxy, for a solid color I'd use Paige.
> 
> Oh, and what a truly lovely friend you have!



Oh, she's a peach alright. I think you would really like her [emoji527][emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> My very organized husband has a built in hangar on the back of his car seat for his suit jacket [emoji13]...so typical him. ....not quite as fancy..$6.99 at Container Store...this contraption holds my purse on the back of my seat... I like it..especially when you have a passenger in front....
> View attachment 3387887



Clever! Looks very attractive, too! 

I wonder if it were on the passenger seat if you might be able to access it in a pinch. For sure behind the driver it would be almost impossible.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, with a little (a lot of) help from a lovely friend, I finally got my navy camo small Roxy!! It's adorbs and I really, really like it. It's loads of fun to wear. I don't however love the small Roxy style.
> 
> Love that the SR handles are super comfy and easy to sling over the shoulder -- no real need to use the cross-body, although situations may come up where I'll want to do that, so it's nice to have the option. Love the spaciousness of the main compartment. It's just an odd smallish-medium form factor that is easy to wear. What I don't like is that the front pockets are just a smidge too small even for a small wallet so they're only good for keys or mints or random stuff like that. The back pocket, as well, is too short; because it's as wide as the bag, if it were a bit taller, it would be sooo much more useful and the bag certainly has the height to accommodate that. As a result of the pockets' limitations, I really miss the long front pocket that the CB and regular/large Roxy's have. At the end of the day, I can't actually carry much more in SR than in Lizzy because Lizzy's pockets are so much more practical. That said, the single shoulder strap on Lizzy never stays while the SR shoulder handles work exactly how I'd hoped. Overall, it's a great addition to the collection but it's no replacement for Lizzy and certainly not for Mia -- but because of the cute square "toast" shape and of course the navy camo, it's a keeper.
> 
> Also received large Roxy in Pacific. Really good work bag, love the generous pocketing but find it weirdly limited in capacity. This is not a bag to be stuffed to the gills--and this is the large. I think maybe MZW bags are quite shallow? I first noticed this on the Metro backpack. I'm so used to stuffing a backpack with whatever I need but quickly bumped up against a limitation with the Metro. That's when I realized it's not standard backpack depth but much shallower. LOVE Pacific. It's exactly the "petrol" colour I was hoping for.
> 
> Another comment on the Roxy's. They seem to use a heavier thread for the stitching and also larger stitches--or maybe the difference is that the stitching is on the outside of the bag. This gives the bags a less refined finish overall, in my opinion. Also, the zippers stop quite high on the sides of the bag. If you look at the end of a Jane beside a Roxy, you'll see that the zipper continues about halfway down the body of the Jane whereas on the Roxy, the zipper extends maybe a quarter of the way down.
> 
> Anyway, lots of random thoughts. Overall, I'm pleased with these particular style/colour combos but probably wouldn't buy multiples in other colours.



Awesome review! Agree with your thoughts. I returned a SR for the very reasons you describe. Also agree about the Roxy line's space limitations and lack of refinement in stitching. I do think many of their bags are shallow. Jane has the perfect depth for me but most others are an inch or two too shallow. The straps are the best part. The zipper placement and length drives me crazy, but 
I deal with it because I like the straps and pocketing.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Clever! Looks very attractive, too!
> 
> I wonder if it were on the passenger seat if you might be able to access it in a pinch. For sure behind the driver it would be almost impossible.



I am pretty diligent about not reaching for anything, or doing anything but driving!  I have been calling people out since my kids could see out the windows..."that lady shouldn't be putting on makeup- crazy-she's going to crash!"  Etc... I thought if I said such things enough times when it was their turn - they would just drive.    Wacko mom.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba,  

The camo north face rain jacket has been marked down in certain colors at nordstrom and zappos.  I ordered the blue camo and I love it.


----------



## psucutie

Hey MZW experts, what bag is this?  Has front pockets like frankie or Kate.


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> Hey MZW experts, what bag is this?  Has front pockets like frankie or Kate.



Looks like coco1.0...


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Looks like coco1.0...



Think you're right!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Namkha...since you were so good at pointing out the pros and cons of the Roxy bags...  You seem to be a big fan of Mia. I have never tried (but always wanted to).  I recently sold my Paige. It was pretty..., but I just wasn't crazy about it. Lizzy works better for me. What about Mia works so well for you?  And, what uses do you use it for?



For me, Mia is kind of a magic bag. I'm tallish (5'7") so the vertical form factor works well. Because of its height, Mia can hold 8.5 x 11 sheets of paper in a sleeve (great for travelling) or a water bottle or a compact umbrella. The large front pocket is big enough to fit a full-sized iPad and an e-reader. The two smaller front pockets can fit my wallet and whatever else I want to have quick access to, e.g., phones. And the single cross-body strap is comfortable, allowing the bag to rest snuggly against my side. So basically it carries everything I could possible need securely and with minimal bulkiness.



Reba said:


> I am pretty diligent about not reaching for anything, or doing anything but driving!  I have been calling people out since my kids could see out the windows..."that lady shouldn't be putting on makeup- crazy-she's going to crash!"  Etc... I thought if I said such things enough times when it was their turn - they would just drive.    Wacko mom.



Good for you, Reba. I'm afraid I'm guilty of multi-tasking while driving. Must do better. I am, however, trying something new - - the opposite of road rage. Every time someone wants to cut in front of me, I let them. And then, in my mind, I say: "May you be well." I try to imagine that they might have some very important place to be or they are rushing to help someone. We just don't know, right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Hey MZW experts, what bag is this?  Has front pockets like frankie or Kate.



Yep, Coco. Great little bag!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> For me, Mia is kind of a magic bag. I'm tallish (5'7") so the vertical form factor works well. Because of its height, Mia can hold 8.5 x 11 sheets of paper in a sleeve (great for travelling) or a water bottle or a compact umbrella. The large front pocket is big enough to fit a full-sized iPad and an e-reader. The two smaller front pockets can fit my wallet and whatever else I want to have quick access to, e.g., phones. And the single cross-body strap is comfortable, allowing the bag to rest snuggly against my side. So basically it carries everything I could possible need securely and with minimal bulkiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, Reba. I'm afraid I'm guilty of multi-tasking while driving. Must do better. I am, however, trying something new - - the opposite of road rage. Every time someone wants to cut in front of me, I let them. And then, in my mind, I say: "May you be well." I try to imagine that they might have some very important place to be or they are rushing to help someone. We just don't know, right?



I guess with their mascara..

When my children and I saw/heard a siren...their response was.. "God bless."


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, Coco. Great little bag!



Thanks, I'm excited to get the bag at a great price.


----------



## Reba

Sign-up for Summer Specials at MZ


----------



## Reba

Wow..a River Frankie!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Wow..a River Frankie!



im torn on this one.  I now have a frankie that I love.   i could get and sell, but that's a hassle.  If It were thunder or sage i would buy in a heartbeat.  but River is SO BRIGHT.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> im torn on this one.  I now have a frankie that I love.   i could get and sell, but that's a hassle.  If It were thunder or sage i would buy in a heartbeat.  but River is SO BRIGHT.



I don't have a Frankie yet. I think I will wait for a more practical one. It is bright, but for the right person and wardrobe...beautiful. I really like it.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I don't have a Frankie yet. I think I will wait for a more practical one. It is bright, but for the right person and wardrobe...beautiful. I really like it.



I'm truly shocked you dont have a Frankie yet!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I'm truly shocked you dont have a Frankie yet!



Ha ha...no! I don't have all that many...kinda..


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Ha ha...no! I don't have all that many...kinda..


----------



## makn808

Thunder Frankie would've been a no brainer! Even cloud would be really pretty, especially for spring and summer. River is a whole lotta color to carry...


----------



## LuvAllBags

It is a whole lotta color but I bought it. It's so happy!! I will love having one of my fave styles in a bright. All of mine are so muted except Poppy.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It is a whole lotta color but I bought it. It's so happy!! I will love having one of my fave styles in a bright. All of mine are so muted except Poppy.



Yay!  You have enough of a collection to add a pop of color!!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> It is a whole lotta color but I bought it. It's so happy!! I will love having one of my fave styles in a bright. All of mine are so muted except Poppy.



Woot! Definitely post pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yay!  You have enough of a collection to add a pop of color!!



Yes! Do you believe Poppy is my only bright? I would not call Berry a bright even though it's so pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Woot! Definitely post pics!



[emoji106]


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thanks, I'm excited to get the bag at a great price.



Congrats!


----------



## madaboutpastry

LuvAllBags, please share pics when it arrives!  So pretty!


----------



## lv lover steph

Love River... Must go purchase Frankie now too!!  Excited!!!


----------



## psucutie

why am i tempted by river frankie.  why?  It's so bright and more of a "summer" color


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Love River... Must go purchase Frankie now too!!  Excited!!!



Yay!!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> why am i tempted by river frankie.  why?  It's so bright and more of a "summer" color



I don't know...it's blue. I guess brighter blue is more Summer..., but I think you can add a pop of color anytime of the year....


----------



## LuvAllBags

I had purchased a River Snikki but returned it. Loved the color, disliked the style. Glad to get the color in a style I love.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I don't know...it's blue. I guess brighter blue is more Summer..., but I think you can add a pop of color anytime of the year....



Ok, i ordered.  But it will sit and not be opened until i make sure it wont be released in another summer friday color.  I'm the worst.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I had purchased a River Snikki but returned it. Loved the color, disliked the style. Glad to get the color in a style I love.


Can u share what u dislike about snikki?


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> Ok, i ordered.  But it will sit and not be opened until i make sure it wont be released in another summer friday color.  I'm the worst.


I don't think u can return it (40% sale) unless u have a credit card protection. So open and see if u like it irl?


----------



## psucutie

ms p said:


> I don't think u can return it (40% sale) unless u have a credit card protection. So open and see if u like it irl?



You're right!  I do have cc protection and wouldn't mind selling on the bay either if it isn't the bag for me.  I would hate to miss out on it, but at the same time what if that's the only summer frankie that MZW releases?  

I have the black moto and am loving the bag.  It's a really functional style with all the pockets and works for me better than a Jane.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Can u share what u dislike about snikki?



It's just too small for me...there was no way I'd get my daily things in it. I need Jane/Roxy/Frankie-ish size. I gave it a-go because I was excited about the color, but as soon as I opened it, I knew there was no way...packed back up immediately. The regular Nikki is huge, so I've moved on from the Nikki collection. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Grabbed a Lara wallet from the sale...used it today...excellent small wallet. Glad I got it - it will get lots of weekend/travel use as a second "when I don't need to carry all that stuff" wallet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

River Frankie already shipped! Excited...River has a touch of purple...I like it so much more than any of their past bright blues. 

I hope this is the only thing I love in the summer specials...otherwise it will be a wallet slaughter like Advent!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie already shipped! Excited...River has a touch of purple...I like it so much more than any of their past bright blues.
> 
> I hope this is the only thing I love in the summer specials...otherwise it will be a wallet slaughter like Advent!



Excited for you!  I hope I don't regret not buying. Such pressure...ha, ha.    Not sure Luv..., but, my guess is there's one or two more Summer Specials headed your way [emoji6]

BTW...you must be so glad you didn't pull the trigger on River Bailey...!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Excited for you!  I hope I don't regret not buying. Such pressure...ha, ha.    Not sure Luv..., but, my guess is there's one or two more Summer Specials headed your way [emoji6]
> 
> BTW...you must be so glad you didn't pull the trigger on River Bailey...!



Haha! Probably...

Yes, no Bailey for me. I've done well resisting the sale. Just that little Lara. 

The ultimate holy grail for me would be a Scarlet Frankie...but if we are lucky enough to see that, I think it would be during Advent, not Summer Weekends. A girl can dream though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did anyone go for the Cloud specials?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha! Probably...
> 
> Yes, no Bailey for me. I've done well resisting the sale. Just that little Lara.
> 
> The ultimate holy grail for me would be a Scarlet Frankie...but if we are lucky enough to see that, I think it would be during Advent, not Summer Weekends. A girl can dream though.



That would be a great July 4th Special [emoji631] - Scarlet Frankie [emoji631]


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Did anyone go for the Cloud specials?


I have been thinking about buying a cloud bag since they went on sale. Missed the Paige , now contemplating the Baby Jane. Love the color but maybe not in a bag. Can't decide.


----------



## Reba

For those of you that like the larger bags..., there is a beautiful Francis on the Bay...,


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> For those of you that like the larger bags..., there is a beautiful Francis on the Bay...,



That is a pretty Francis!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I loved the mini bags email even though I likely wouldn't ever order a mini Chelsea. It's completely adorable, and looks great cross-body! Love that Scarlet color.

I probably will try the Abbey cb though. I have a few small cb bags and really only need one perfect one. I use cbs for travel paired with a bigger bag. I like Pippa but it is missing some functionality I prefer...I may get the Abbey cb and see if it's worth the price. If not, it goes back. If so, I will unload my two Pippas. I love the outer pockets on the Abbey and it makes a slimmer and more attractive clutch than Pippa, which is awkward as a clutch when full, IMO. I also don't love that Pippa only has one top zip...a bit inconvenient. I like my phone to be accessible without having to open the whole bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

River Frankie should arrive today!!! I am home sick (ugh!) but at least I can enjoy this bright, happy bag when it arrives. Pics later if I feel up to it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie should arrive today!!! I am home sick (ugh!) but at least I can enjoy this bright, happy bag when it arrives. Pics later if I feel up to it.



Feel better, Luv. Hope River Frankie arrives early so she can keep you company!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I loved the mini bags email even though I likely wouldn't ever order a mini Chelsea. It's completely adorable, and looks great cross-body! Love that Scarlet color.
> 
> I probably will try the Abbey cb though. I have a few small cb bags and really only need one perfect one. I use cbs for travel paired with a bigger bag. I like Pippa but it is missing some functionality I prefer...I may get the Abbey cb and see if it's worth the price. If not, it goes back. If so, I will unload my two Pippas. I love the outer pockets on the Abbey and it makes a slimmer and more attractive clutch than Pippa, which is awkward as a clutch when full, IMO. I also don't love that Pippa only has one top zip...a bit inconvenient. I like my phone to be accessible without having to open the whole bag.



No experience with Pippa..., but from looks only, I prefer Abbey crossbody. Prettier look and appears to be more functional too.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie should arrive today!!! I am home sick (ugh!) but at least I can enjoy this bright, happy bag when it arrives. Pics later if I feel up to it.



Hope you feel better. Frankie will surely help!!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie should arrive today!!! I am home sick (ugh!) but at least I can enjoy this bright, happy bag when it arrives. Pics later if I feel up to it.



Mine too!  I am anxious to compare old and new.  Feel better Luv!


----------



## lv lover steph

River Frankie arrived... Love the color!!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> River Frankie arrived... Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393931



Looks great!  Might regret not getting....


----------



## mariposa08

lv lover steph said:


> River Frankie arrived... Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393931



OH man I may regret not buying this one.  SO pretty in this pic!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mine arrived too! Won't bother with a repetitive pic, but I absolutely love...already moved in!


----------



## Reba

We like lots of pics!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

With flash and without!


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's a NWT Teal Willow on the bay for anyone sorry they missed the color. I love my Willow, but it is a big bag. Not my auction.


----------



## lv lover steph

LuvAllBags said:


> Mine arrived too! Won't bother with a repetitive pic, but I absolutely love...already moved in!



Me too!  Love and moved in too!  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## makn808

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## psucutie

Black vs River Frankie


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Black vs River Frankie



I die.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

All the River Frankies are so gorgeous congrats to you guys who recently purchased them. River is a very pretty summer color to me and I'm happy to have my river Savoy case.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Black vs River Frankie



Are you happy you caved? I would be...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Are you happy you caved? I would be...


Definitely.  Only way I would rehome is if there was another Frankie summer special in Thunder, Pacific or Jade (juniper would be a pipe dream!)


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Definitely.  Only way I would rehome is if there was another Frankie summer special in Thunder, Pacific or Jade (juniper would be a pipe dream!)



Or...you could have triplets!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Definitely.  Only way I would rehome is if there was another Frankie summer special in Thunder, Pacific or Jade (juniper would be a pipe dream!)



Ooh Thunder! That would be amazing too. My pipe dream is Scarlet, and I'm going to hang onto that dream through the Advent sale.  [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Black vs River Frankie


Beautiful!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Or...you could have triplets!!!





LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh Thunder! That would be amazing too. My pipe dream is Scarlet, and I'm going to hang onto that dream through the Advent sale.  [emoji6]



Im embarrassed to say I had a dream re: thunder frankie last night.   What's wrong with me?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Im embarrassed to say I had a dream re: thunder frankie last night.   What's wrong with me?



Hmm..., [emoji848]....nothing..[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

Every time I go to switch out of my small Roxy, I say...maybe in a few more days. I guess it is working. My new phone is the IPhone SE, which is small..fits in those side slip pockets...love that. The rear zip fits my pink Kate Spade credit card case and my MZ Greta wallet. I clip my key fob on cross body hardware and tuck key into side slip when not using (I will take a pic of that), front pockets have gum, compact, lip product etc., and the interior is just a great size. Sometimes you have to work with a bag a bit to get comfortable. It's pretty comfy...
Key in side slip pocket...


----------



## lv lover steph

That looks awesome!  Love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie. Summer 2016 Limited Edition.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394352


OMG AWESOME Frankie in this color LuvAllBags!! I used to have a Cardamom Frankie LE that I adored (I sent her to a happy new owner though) It's easy to see why it's always been a top style for MZW but that color is KILLER GREAT! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Every time I go to switch out of my small Roxy, I say...maybe in a few more days. I guess it is working. My new phone is the IPhone SE, which is small..fits in those side slip pockets...love that. The rear zip fits my pink Kate Spade credit card case and my MZ Greta wallet. I clip my key fob on cross body hardware and tuck key into side slip when not using (I will take a pic of that), front pockets have gum, compact, lip product etc., and the interior is just a great size. Sometimes you have to work with a bag a bit to get comfortable. It's pretty comfy...
> Key in side slip pocket...
> View attachment 3394986


 
Love this review! And love comfy bags...[emoji6]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Every time I go to switch out of my small Roxy, I say...maybe in a few more days. I guess it is working. My new phone is the IPhone SE, which is small..fits in those side slip pockets...love that. The rear zip fits my pink Kate Spade credit card case and my MZ Greta wallet. I clip my key fob on cross body hardware and tuck key into side slip when not using (I will take a pic of that), front pockets have gum, compact, lip product etc., and the interior is just a great size. Sometimes you have to work with a bag a bit to get comfortable. It's pretty comfy...
> Key in side slip pocket...
> View attachment 3394986



Great review Reba. Your key fob is like sparkly happiness!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Great review Reba. Your key fob is like sparkly happiness!



Lil bit of disco fabulousness!


----------



## Reba

There is an Ash Janie and a Dawn Lizzy on MZ Sale page.  Love both these bags..resisting...someone please buy...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> There is an Ash Janie and a Dawn Lizzy on MZ Sale page.  Love both these bags..resisting...someone please buy...



Wow! Surprise sale additions!


----------



## LuvAllBags

What's everyone's predictions or hope for this weekend's summer special?  My prediction is that they'll offer an extra discount on select red, white(-ish?) and blue sale items. My hope is for another limited edition!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Every time I go to switch out of my small Roxy, I say...maybe in a few more days. I guess it is working. My new phone is the IPhone SE, which is small..fits in those side slip pockets...love that. The rear zip fits my pink Kate Spade credit card case and my MZ Greta wallet. I clip my key fob on cross body hardware and tuck key into side slip when not using (I will take a pic of that), front pockets have gum, compact, lip product etc., and the interior is just a great size. Sometimes you have to work with a bag a bit to get comfortable. It's pretty comfy...
> Key in side slip pocket...
> View attachment 3394986



gorgeous.   Really happy you found a bag that fits your needs and is a keeper!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! Surprise sale additions!



Ash Janie unavailable


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Ash Janie unavailable



[emoji28]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> What's everyone's predictions or hope for this weekend's summer special?  My prediction is that they'll offer an extra discount on select red, white(-ish?) and blue sale items. My hope is for another limited edition!



I fear your prediction is going to be dead-on (poppy, river, zigzag I am looking at you [emoji102])....  But, would love another new and different Limited Edition! It is a holiday after all! [emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## psucutie

pacific/jade bag limited edition?

the return of clara? (hey, it could happen!)


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> pacific/jade bag limited edition?
> 
> the return of clara? (hey, it could happen!)



The return of Clara would be awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I purchased Abbey Cross-body and it arrived today. I LOVE IT. It is the perfect size and the pockets are useful. I will post pics later this eve. It will go with me to a concert tomorrow! 

For taller ladies, it has a long adjustable cross-body strap, which is nice. I'm short and it works for me too. The strap is removable, and I will definitely use it as a clutch.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I purchased Abbey Cross-body and it arrived today. I LOVE IT. It is the perfect size and the pockets are useful. I will post pics later this eve. It will go with me to a concert tomorrow!
> 
> For taller ladies, it has a long adjustable cross-body strap, which is nice. I'm short and it works for me too. The strap is removable, and I will definitely use it as a clutch.



Which color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Which color?



Black.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I purchased Abbey Cross-body and it arrived today. I LOVE IT. It is the perfect size and the pockets are useful. I will post pics later this eve. It will go with me to a concert tomorrow!
> 
> For taller ladies, it has a long adjustable cross-body strap, which is nice. I'm short and it works for me too. The strap is removable, and I will definitely use it as a clutch.


Yeah congrats!! Will love some pics and review


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I purchased Abbey Cross-body and it arrived today. I LOVE IT. It is the perfect size and the pockets are useful. I will post pics later this eve. It will go with me to a concert tomorrow!
> 
> For taller ladies, it has a long adjustable cross-body strap, which is nice. I'm short and it works for me too. The strap is removable, and I will definitely use it as a clutch.





LuvAllBags said:


> Black.



Woot! I'm still in camo xbroxy. I've gotten used to the slightly smaller size (compared to Paige) and she is definitely my summer bag. So lightweight and easy peasy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here she is! Holds my full size wallet though I will probably use mostly with Lara wallet or card case. Iphone 6 in front pocket with plenty of room to spare. 

This blows Pippa away for my needs.


----------



## Stella Blue

psucutie said:


> Ash Janie unavailable


I just bought the sequined Janie.  It is kind of 'out there' and I thought it would be cute in a little bag.  I've been eyeing one on the Bay for weeks but the sale price beat the ebay price by a long shot.  Hopefully it will be a cute, fun little bag.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Holds my full size wallet though I will probably use mostly with Lara wallet or card case. Iphone 6 in front pocket with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> This blows Pippa away for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 3396852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396855
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396858



Love this! Need it with SHW though. Would a 6 plus fit in front pocket too? What else can fit if you use your main wallet?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I just bought the sequined Janie.  It is kind of 'out there' and I thought it would be cute in a little bag.  I've been eyeing one on the Bay for weeks but the sale price beat the ebay price by a long shot.  Hopefully it will be a cute, fun little bag.



Love my Janie (black). Holds more than you think. Enjoy.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Woot! I'm still in camo xbroxy. I've gotten used to the slightly smaller size (compared to Paige) and she is definitely my summer bag. So lightweight and easy peasy!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Holds my full size wallet though I will probably use mostly with Lara wallet or card case. Iphone 6 in front pocket with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> This blows Pippa away for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 3396852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396855
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396858



That is REALLLLY cute.  Which Abbey is that again?


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> I just bought the sequined Janie.  It is kind of 'out there' and I thought it would be cute in a little bag.  I've been eyeing one on the Bay for weeks but the sale price beat the ebay price by a long shot.  Hopefully it will be a cute, fun little bag.



FYI this week's promotion is 10% off sale (SUMMER10 is the code).   You might want to email MZW and get a refund for the 10%.

Kinda dumb since River frankie is $277 now (minus 10% is $249).  Still more than $237 last week.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Holds my full size wallet though I will probably use mostly with Lara wallet or card case. Iphone 6 in front pocket with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> This blows Pippa away for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 3396852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396855
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396858



Love this! A great return to classic styling. What a fabulous festival bag.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> FYI this week's promotion is 10% off sale (SUMMER10 is the code).   You might want to email MZW and get a refund for the 10%.
> 
> Kinda dumb since River frankie is $277 now (minus 10% is $249).  Still more than $237 last week.



Well, I think Summer Special was meant to be a one day sell out.. It didn't, so they are selling it here..., but is fair that they are selling at this price now. Didn't pressure last week to only turn around 7 days later and discount the same or more again...  I would have got the Bea..was there earlier, but sold out. Safe for another week.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well, I think Summer Special was meant to be a one day sell out.. It didn't, so they are selling it here..., but is fair that they are selling at this price now. Didn't pressure last week to only turn around 7 days later and discount the same or more again...  I would have got the Bea..was there earlier, but sold out. Safe for another week.



Agreed on the River Frankie. This is how they operate during Advent too and it makes sense to me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> That is REALLLLY cute.  Which Abbey is that again?



Abbey Cross-body


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Love this! Need it with SHW though. Would a 6 plus fit in front pocket too? What else can fit if you use your main wallet?



Don't know on the 6 Plus - don't have one. There's plenty of room in there beyond the space the 6 takes up though. In main compartment I can fit big wallet, sunglasses, keys and maybe a few small things like mints, a pen, etc. there's also another front zip pocket, a back zip pocket and the six little inside pockets.


----------



## psucutie

True.  Makes sense.  You snooze you lose ($12)


----------



## psucutie

I might need it in amethyst in a few weeks.  How does it compare to Lizzy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I might need it in amethyst in a few weeks.  How does it compare to Lizzy?



I think you're still referring to the Abbey cb...it is smaller than Lizzy and Paige but bigger than Pippa. Has a much longer strap than Pippa. This will replace Pippa for me, but not Paige. Paige holds a lot more.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you're still referring to the Abbey cb...it is smaller than Lizzy and Paige but bigger than Pippa. Has a much longer strap than Pippa. This will replace Pippa for me, but not Paige. Paige holds a lot more.



Seems like this would be a good bag for a trip. Take to dinners, day trips...strap/no strap...I like for that type of thing. Will be on my travel wish-list.


----------



## Missaggie

I got the Abbey in the fern color. I use the inside zip pocket as my wallet, and it fits everything I need on a daily basis. The pleated pocket is great for glasses. There is a lot of room in that bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

It's gorgeous Luv!!! I really love the look of this bag. We must have similar taste bc I want this bag too for my 1st year wedding anniversarywhich is at the end of July can't wait


LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Holds my full size wallet though I will probably use mostly with Lara wallet or card case. Iphone 6 in front pocket with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> This blows Pippa away for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 3396852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396855
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396858


----------



## PJovie

HI Everyone,

I just discovered this forum, it's awesome!  I love all your insights, reviews, ideas and how supportive you are of each other.  Being new to using the forum, is it okay to ask an MZ Wallace question here or do I need to start a new thread?  Thanks!!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

PJovie said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this forum, it's awesome!  I love all your insights, reviews, ideas and how supportive you are of each other.  Being new to using the forum, is it okay to ask an MZ Wallace question here or do I need to start a new thread?  Thanks!!



Nope, there's no need to start a new thread! Ask away!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

PJovie said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this forum, it's awesome!  I love all your insights, reviews, ideas and how supportive you are of each other.  Being new to using the forum, is it okay to ask an MZ Wallace question here or do I need to start a new thread?  Thanks!!


Hi PJovie and welcome. I think you should address ur MZ Wallace questions mostly to this thread so that way you can get more replies


----------



## PJovie

Thank you!  I bought the Nikki in Redwood during the Advent Sale.  I love the color, the straps, pockets but it's a bit too slouchy and big for me (5'2").   I saw the small Nikki at Bloomies recently and liked the size much better.  I bought the small Nikki on-line in charcoal luster.  I'm not loving the color nor the glazed fabric, it's heavier.  
Any tips on how to work the Nikki?  Thoughts on the charcoal luster and glazed fabric?  I may sell them both...you guessed it,  I'm new to selling too.  Any recommendations for sites would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Don't know on the 6 Plus - don't have one. There's plenty of room in there beyond the space the 6 takes up though. In main compartment I can fit big wallet, sunglasses, keys and maybe a few small things like mints, a pen, etc. there's also another front zip pocket, a back zip pocket and the six little inside pockets.



Thanks. It sounds perfect.


----------



## makn808

PJovie said:


> Thank you!  I bought the Nikki in Redwood during the Advent Sale.  I love the color, the straps, pockets but it's a bit too slouchy and big for me (5'2").   I saw the small Nikki at Bloomies recently and liked the size much better.  I bought the small Nikki on-line in charcoal luster.  I'm not loving the color nor the glazed fabric, it's heavier.
> Any tips on how to work the Nikki?  Thoughts on the charcoal luster and glazed fabric?  I may sell them both...you guessed it,  I'm new to selling too.  Any recommendations for sites would be greatly appreciated



Welcome! Nikki looks big to me, I've been eyeing small Nikki for awhile but haven't pulled the trigger. The coated twills are heavier than nylon, but they are so durable. Great for shedding rain and snow. I think most sell on eBay, and there is a fb group that has an active BST thread. Just can't sell here.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you're still referring to the Abbey cb...it is smaller than Lizzy and Paige but bigger than Pippa. Has a much longer strap than Pippa. This will replace Pippa for me, but not Paige. Paige holds a lot more.



I was, thank you.  A Lizzy is also on my list so now I have some decisions to make!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Holds my full size wallet though I will probably use mostly with Lara wallet or card case. Iphone 6 in front pocket with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> This blows Pippa away for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 3396852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396855
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396858



Luv, is the strap on this Abbey Crossbody thinner than the normal crossbody strap..i.e. on Frankie, Lizzy etc.?


----------



## PJovie

makn808 said:


> Welcome! Nikki looks big to me, I've been eyeing small Nikki for awhile but haven't pulled the trigger. The coated twills are heavier than nylon, but they are so durable. Great for shedding rain and snow. I think most sell on eBay, and there is a fb group that has an active BST thread. Just can't sell here.



Thanks for the advice!  I really like the size and style of the small Nikki. The coated twill is sturdier than the Bedford for this style and the bag maintains its shape. I'll rethink the charcoal luster small Nikki. Re the Redwood Bedford Nikki, the bottom sags noticeably  at the bottom. I threw in a med sized wallet, small cosmetic bag and glasses in a case, so it's not a lot of weight. I don't mind a sag with my Chelsea Bedford, that's expected. But the Nikki should have a boxy look, not saggy.   Live and learn!  It's fun to learn about the different styles knowing I can sell the misfires.  btw, I got the Bea, should be here end of next week!  And now, to nurse my checking account


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I really like the size and style of the small Nikki. The coated twill is sturdier than the Bedford for this style and the bag maintains its shape. I'll rethink the charcoal luster small Nikki. Re the Redwood Bedford Nikki, the bottom sags noticeably  at the bottom. I threw in a med sized wallet, small cosmetic bag and glasses in a case, so it's not a lot of weight. I don't mind a sag with my Chelsea Bedford, that's expected. But the Nikki should have a boxy look, not saggy.   Live and learn!  It's fun to learn about the different styles knowing I can sell the misfires.  btw, I got the Bea, should be here end of next week!  And now, to nurse my checking account



Congrats on the Bea!  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## morejunkny

Reba said:


> Love my Janie (black). Holds more than you think. Enjoy.



I bought what the SA said was the second-to-last leather Janie in the MZ store last night, $225 plus tax after the weekend discount. I was trying so hard to resist, and passed up the gray earlier in the week (I live gray bags)...but the leather is SO soft...and it is such a cute bag...seeing it in person made it irresistible.


----------



## Reba

morejunkny said:


> I bought what the SA said was the second-to-last leather Janie in the MZ store last night, $225 plus tax after the weekend discount. I was trying so hard to resist, and passed up the gray earlier in the week (I live gray bags)...but the leather is SO soft...and it is such a cute bag...seeing it in person made it irresistible.



Good for you!  My black is the nylon version... Glad you are loving the leather. Great little bag.  Hope they make more this style. The 4" depth makes it functional.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, is the strap on this Abbey Crossbody thinner than the normal crossbody strap..i.e. on Frankie, Lizzy etc.?



Yes, it is thinner than those, but not as thin as the Pippa's.


----------



## LuvAllBags

morejunkny said:


> I bought what the SA said was the second-to-last leather Janie in the MZ store last night, $225 plus tax after the weekend discount. I was trying so hard to resist, and passed up the gray earlier in the week (I live gray bags)...but the leather is SO soft...and it is such a cute bag...seeing it in person made it irresistible.



Great choice! What a cute bag. I'm still waiting for the right MZ leather bag to come along.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this forum, it's awesome!  I love all your insights, reviews, ideas and how supportive you are of each other.  Being new to using the forum, is it okay to ask an MZ Wallace question here or do I need to start a new thread?  Thanks!!



Welcome!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, it is thinner than those, but not as thin as the Pippa's.



Looks new...not as flimsy as my Janie's..more like my Kara's which is slightly thinner than Lizzy's, but Abbey's is still different. Looks good..appropriate for that bag...[emoji106]


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...I have been creeping and reading all you guys posts for a LONG time, I may have posted once or twice and I know a few of you from other threads...so I am going to join in now....if that is ok?

I have a Lizzy (Cocoa I think?) and I just fell in love with my Small Sutton in Poppy and added a Med Sutton in Pacific...and I finally tried Paige in Cloud....and love...having kids (twin 2 year olds) I need hands free options. I also just caved and got the mini Rome in leather with the weekend special of 10% off sale price!

I don't have many pictures of my MZW bags but here is one of my Cloud Paige





I keep trying to hold off on the Cameo Blue Roxy but I may have to cave as blue is my favorite!!


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Ok...I have been creeping and reading all you guys posts for a LONG time, I may have posted once or twice and I know a few of you from other threads...so I am going to join in now....if that is ok?
> 
> I have a Lizzy (Cocoa I think?) and I just fell in love with my Small Sutton in Poppy and added a Med Sutton in Pacific...and I finally tried Paige in Cloud....and love...having kids (twin 2 year olds) I need hands free options. I also just caved and got the mini Rome in leather with the weekend special of 10% off sale price!
> 
> I don't have many pictures of my MZW bags but here is one of my Cloud Paige
> 
> View attachment 3398363
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to hold off on the Cameo Blue Roxy but I may have to cave as blue is my favorite!!



Nice collection you have got going there....Love Lizzy, used to own the Small Poppy Sutton..loved, but style didn't quite work.., your Paige is so pretty, and I am sure your new leather will be amazing!  Please report back. I have the Small Blue Camo Roxy..am loving..but, why not enjoy your new lovelies and then see. When I had two youngsters (they weren't twins, but 17 months apart!) I know my bag choices were temporarily based on them...kinda...see what works before getting Roxy. Let us know how it's going. And hang in there mom...it's not easy...what you do, the down and dirty...really matters...[emoji123]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Looks new...not as flimsy as my Janie's..more like my Kara's which is slightly thinner than Lizzy's, but Abbey's is still different. Looks good..appropriate for that bag...[emoji106]



Yep, not super thin like Janie or Pippa...oddly it is around the same width as the cb strap for Willow...which is bizarre because Willow is a huge bag. Their logic baffles me at times but in this case the strap is bag-appropriate. I used it at the concert and it was perfect for that purpose. Now I am using it for a weekend at the lake...also great for that. While I can fit my regular wallet in it, I have been using it with Lara to keep the weight down. I cannot do heavy when carrying a cb bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I have a Lizzy (Cocoa I think?) and I just fell in love with my Small Sutton in Poppy and added a Med Sutton in Pacific...and I finally tried Paige in Cloud....and love...having kids (twin 2 year olds) I need hands free options. I also just caved and got the mini Rome in leather with the weekend special of 10% off sale price!
> 
> I don't have many pictures of my MZW bags but here is one of my Cloud Paige
> 
> View attachment 3398363
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to hold off on the Cameo Blue Roxy but I may have to cave as blue is my favorite!!



Hi! So nice to see you here! [emoji4]  I love your collection. You join a big group of Paige and Lizzy lovers! That little Rome is so adorable...great choice. I can vouch for the Blue Camo...stunning...if you get, you won't regret. Roxy is growing on me. The pocket arrangement is the best of all their bags, IMO.


----------



## Odebdo

Reba said:


> Nice collection you have got going there....Love Lizzy, used to own the Small Poppy Sutton..loved, but style didn't quite work.., your Paige is so pretty, and I am sure your new leather will be amazing!  Please report back. I have the Small Blue Camo Roxy..am loving..but, why not enjoy your new lovelies and then see. When I had two youngsters (they weren't twins, but 17 months apart!) I know my bag choices were temporarily based on them...kinda...see what works before getting Roxy. Let us know how it's going. And hang in there mom...it's not easy...what you do, the down and dirty...really matters...[emoji123]



Yea...my bag choice has changed a lot since I had the kids....I used to love mini bags and now I need to be able to toss a couple diapers in or a snack or on busy days more...but I still need lightweight so MZW has been great vs the leather bags I used to (and still do) lean towards! 

Honestly I have been drawn to the leather Metro...so the mini Rome will let me see the leather etc, before I spend more on the leather metro!! Plus I love mini bags, even if they aren't always practical now, so I could not pass it up!

Now that I am out of the closet, I'll post when miniRome is here!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi! So nice to see you here! [emoji4]  I love your collection. You join a big group of Paige and Lizzy lovers! That little Rome is so adorable...great choice. I can vouch for the Blue Camo...stunning...if you get, you won't regret. Roxy is growing on me. The pocket arrangement is the best of all their bags, IMO.



What's not to love with Paige and Lizzy, right? I was (and am) a leather snob...but nobody does organization with the pockets like MZW...First time I used Lizzy I was smitten as it had a place for everything!


----------



## lv lover steph

Funny how bag choices change!  I love leather too but now, I find myself in full mom mode at sporting events, amusement parks, day trips and MZW is my go to now.  They are hardy and organized...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, the organization of MZ is hard to beat. I definitely miss the pockets when I use my leather bags.


----------



## makn808

Odebdo said:


> Ok...I have been creeping and reading all you guys posts for a LONG time, I may have posted once or twice and I know a few of you from other threads...so I am going to join in now....if that is ok?
> 
> I have a Lizzy (Cocoa I think?) and I just fell in love with my Small Sutton in Poppy and added a Med Sutton in Pacific...and I finally tried Paige in Cloud....and love...having kids (twin 2 year olds) I need hands free options. I also just caved and got the mini Rome in leather with the weekend special of 10% off sale price!
> 
> I don't have many pictures of my MZW bags but here is one of my Cloud Paige
> 
> View attachment 3398363
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to hold off on the Cameo Blue Roxy but I may have to cave as blue is my favorite!!



Welcome Odebdo! You have some lovely pieces in your collection. I'm a Paige fanatic, though camo xbroxy is really proving to be almost as awesome.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Welcome Odebdo! You have some lovely pieces in your collection. I'm a Paige fanatic, though camo xbroxy is really proving to be almost as awesome.



That would be a good tagline for the Roxy collection..."almost as awesome." [emoji6]


----------



## Odebdo

makn808 said:


> Welcome Odebdo! You have some lovely pieces in your collection. I'm a Paige fanatic, though camo xbroxy is really proving to be almost as awesome.



The Crossbody Roxy is the one I am considering in the blue cameo...I like the versatility if it being a shoulder bag if I am solo and Crossbody if I am in Mom-mode


----------



## makn808

Odebdo said:


> The Crossbody Roxy is the one I am considering in the blue cameo...I like the versatility if it being a shoulder bag if I am solo and Crossbody if I am in Mom-mode


I think mzw hit a home run with their blue camo series. The orange lining is a great pop of color. I'm super lazy, so I keep the nylon cb strap on all the time and just shorten or lengthen it depending on how I want to carry.


----------



## pursephonie

makn808 said:


> I think mzw hit a home run with their blue camo series. The orange lining is a great pop of color. I'm super lazy, so I keep the nylon cb strap on all the time and just shorten or lengthen it depending on how I want to carry.


Right? I wish they'd amp up the linings. Nothing makes a bag feel special or elevated or whatever, like something pretty inside. The café and black and red are just so blah.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> That would be a good tagline for the Roxy collection..."almost as awesome." [emoji6]


Hahaha Luv! So true.
For me, now that I'm used to carrying/seeing Roxy, I don't necessarily miss the pleats of classic mzw. They're just different bags that serve different purposes. Hopefully going forward mzw offers a balanced collection of classic and new styles so everyone can get something that works for them.


----------



## makn808

pursephonie said:


> Right? I wish they'd amp up the linings. Nothing makes a bag feel special or elevated or whatever, like something pretty inside. The café and black and red are just so blah.


Totally! I do miss when they put a great contrast color for the lining. Warm cafe is really just so meh. Seems like once in awhile they'll surprise us with a great color...before blue camo I think seagull might've been the last nice colored lining pop.


----------



## pursephonie

makn808 said:


> Totally! I do miss when they put a great contrast color for the lining. Warm cafe is really just so meh. Seems like once in awhile they'll surprise us with a great color...before blue camo I think seagull might've been the last nice colored lining pop.


My Stone bags had a nice medium sort of blue. The Seagull blue was lovely. 

But there was one they did so well - the hot pink satin, I think it was on the five year Jane. That was killer.


----------



## makn808

pursephonie said:


> My Stone bags had a nice medium sort of blue. The Seagull blue was lovely.
> 
> But there was one they did so well - the hot pink satin, I think it was on the five year Jane. That was killer.


Oh stone has blue too! Good to know. A gf has that anni Jane, it is totally gorgeous.


----------



## pursephonie

I THINK there was an Andie (spl?) that had that lining too. Swoony!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have some oldies with fun colored lining, and I do love them. I like the red, and while the warm cafe is meh, at least I can find everything in it. I hate the black. I find it impossible to find anything in a bag with black interior. I am enjoying the orange inside the blue camo Roxy, but I've been carrying my Poppy Roxy the most lately (until River Frankie arrived!). It has the cafe lining.


----------



## pursephonie

That was one of the reasons I sold my Cece backpack - black lining meant black hole.


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> I have some oldies with fun colored lining, and I do love them. I like the red, and while the warm cafe is meh, at least I can find everything in it. I hate the black. I find it impossible to find anything in a bag with black interior. I am enjoying the orange inside the blue camo Roxy, but I've been carrying my Poppy Roxy the most lately (until River Frankie arrived!). It has the cafe lining.


Hi Luv,  I'm tempted to get the Roxy in Poppy, but I'm not sure about the color. I saw the poppy color on a Metro bag, and didn't think it was that bright. I'm wondering if the poppy color looks a bit different on the Roxy Bedford. Thanks!


----------



## dmc60

I copied my photo from the MZ reference thread.  I think the Poppy DOES look different in the Bedford.  The pacific color does as well


----------



## dmc60

Small, Medium & Large Roxy.  I'm thinking the Large is just TOO large.  Feel a little like Goldilocks....


----------



## PJovie

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied my photo from the MZ reference thread.  I think the Poppy DOES look different in the Bedford.  The pacific color does as well


Thanks for the picture, I think the poppy looks different in the Bedford too! I tested out the small Roxy size at Bloomies and it seems to work for me.   I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on the small Roxy in Poppy; guessing the sale ends very soon.


----------



## PJovie

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small, Medium & Large Roxy.  I'm thinking the Large is just TOO large.  Feel a little like Goldilocks....


My gosh, what color is the one in the middle?  The sizes can fit different needs.  I think purses are like black flats, the perfect style and size are always just around the corner.  In the meantime, we expand our collections.


----------



## dmc60

PJovie said:


> My gosh, what color is the one in the middle?  The sizes can fit different needs.  I think purses are like black flats, the perfect style and size are always just around the corner.  In the meantime, we expand our collections.



That's poppy with a flash


----------



## dmc60

. One more try to get a Poppy photo.   Just took this outside in the crappy patio chairs!


----------



## PJovie

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One more try to get a Poppy photo.   Just took this outside in the crappy patio chairs!


Thank you!  The color looks great and the Roxy really dresses up your patio chair


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied my photo from the MZ reference thread.  I think the Poppy DOES look different in the Bedford.  The pacific color does as well



Agreed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small, Medium & Large Roxy.  I'm thinking the Large is just TOO large.  Feel a little like Goldilocks....



I use my large exclusively for travel. It is perfect when I need to carry a laptop since mine does not fit in regular Roxy. I agree that it's a bit large for everyday use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One more try to get a Poppy photo.   Just took this outside in the crappy patio chairs!



This looks spot-on color-wise! Lookin' good! I love Poppy for summer - really enjoying the bright color. Poppy and River are breaking me out of my neutrals box. I even bought a yellow bag in another brand! That is out of character for me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have some oldies with fun colored lining, and I do love them. I like the red, and while the warm cafe is meh, at least I can find everything in it. I hate the black. I find it impossible to find anything in a bag with black interior. I am enjoying the orange inside the blue camo Roxy, but I've been carrying my Poppy Roxy the most lately (until River Frankie arrived!). It has the cafe lining.



How is that Poppy color?  Too orangey?  Or is it red?

Oh wait...I kept reading...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> How is that Poppy color?  Too orangey?  Or is it red?



It's red. Undertones are orange, but even in the brightest daylight it looks red to me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> This looks spot-on color-wise! Lookin' good! I love Poppy for summer - really enjoying the bright color. Poppy and River are breaking me out of my neutrals box. I even bought a yellow bag in another brand! That is out of character for me.



I was eyeing a yellow bag too!  We went to Nantucket in the Spring...during their Daffodil extravaganza weekend...and I thought...well a yellow bag for next year makes perfect sense right ? [emoji169][emoji264][emoji295]️[emoji169]?...pictured my husband's rolling [emoji102] and haven't done...yet..[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It's red. Undertones are orange, but even in the brightest daylight it looks red to me.



Me..., who, just a little bit ago was saying her Small Roxy was a one and done, is now really loving style. Eyeing that great Sale price on Poppy. But, I know Fall colors are coming....quickly...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Me..., who, just a little bit ago was saying her Small Roxy was a one and done, is now really loving style. Eyeing that great Sale price on Poppy. But, I know Fall colors are coming....quickly...



True...maybe it will be out in that nice purple that's supposed to be coming. I do love the Poppy, but IMO it's summer-only.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Me..., who, just a little bit ago was saying her Small Roxy was a one and done, is now really loving style. Eyeing that great Sale price on Poppy. But, I know Fall colors are coming....quickly...



BUT - Poppy is awesome. I do love it. [emoji6][emoji56][emoji41]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I was eyeing a yellow bag too!  We went to Nantucket in the Spring...during their Daffodil extravaganza weekend...and I thought...well a yellow bag for next year makes perfect sense right ? [emoji169][emoji264][emoji295]️[emoji169]?...pictured my husband's rolling [emoji102] and haven't done...yet..[emoji6]



Ha! Great minds...I was convinced because the yellow I got is the color of sunflowers...I'm a sucker for a golden yellow...so I caved. It's certainly not for all occasions, but it's a happy color and makes me smile.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> BUT - Poppy is awesome. I do love it. [emoji6][emoji56][emoji41]



Trouble-maker


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ha! Great minds...I was convinced because the yellow I got is the color of sunflowers...I'm a sucker for a golden yellow...so I caved. It's certainly not for all occasions, but it's a happy color and makes me smile.



It's a good thing we don't live where we could meet for lunch and shop...although..., you do your share of virtual shopping buddy damage as it is...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Trouble-maker



[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It's a good thing we don't live where we could meet for lunch and shop...although..., you do your share of virtual shopping buddy damage as it is...



No kidding! We would do major IRL shopping damage!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> No kidding! We would do major IRL shopping damage!



2 hours left of both Summer bags I am eyeing at 50% + 10%. I am shutting off all monitors!!  Summer is my least fave season. I dread it actually. I know I am in the minority there. I am going to hold out. Enjoy the bags I have for this Season, and get hopeful for great Fall styles/colors...and weather!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> 2 hours left of both Summer bags I am eyeing at 50% + 10%. I am shutting off all monitors!!  Summer is my least fave season. I dread it actually. I know I am in the minority there. I am going to hold out. Enjoy the bags I have for this Season, and get hopeful for great Fall styles/colors...and weather!



Good decision. I like the summer weather but hate summer fashion...much prefer fall colors, love sweaters, boots, etc. But don't like winter weather! 

I will say....if there's a purple coming in the Roxy line for fall, I'm excited. Love my purples.


----------



## Mims1

LuvAllBags said:


> This looks spot-on color-wise! Lookin' good! I love Poppy for summer - really enjoying the bright color. Poppy and River are breaking me out of my neutrals box. I even bought a yellow bag in another brand! That is out of character for me.



I usually buy black or neutral colored bags and recently been thinking of wanting a yellow one! In season 1 of Catastrophe the main female character carries around a lovely yellow bag throughout the year. That's inspired me to think about breaking out of that neutrals box...


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Cameo Lustre Hyde is here! And the way it changes color from rose gold to yellow gold depending on the light is just beautiful.


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> Cameo Lustre Hyde is here! And the way it changes color from rose gold to yellow gold depending on the light is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3400541



Love..beautiful! [emoji175]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Ha! Great minds...I was convinced because the yellow I got is the color of sunflowers...I'm a sucker for a golden yellow...so I caved. It's certainly not for all occasions, but it's a happy color and makes me smile.





Reba said:


> I was eyeing a yellow bag too!  We went to Nantucket in the Spring...during their Daffodil extravaganza weekend...and I thought...well a yellow bag for next year makes perfect sense right ? [emoji169][emoji264][emoji295]️[emoji169]?...pictured my husband's rolling [emoji102] and haven't done...yet..[emoji6]



Oh, ladies, which yellow bags did you get? I've been searching for the perfect yellow bag literally for years. I think it's the Balenciaga Day in marigold/jaune with silver hardware, but it's from 2007. It's a golden/sunflower yellow. 

I don't think MZW has ever done a yellow bag, although they have done some neon yellow accessories. I'm not sure even a deep yellow would work in nylon...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

romantiqueluxe said:


> Cameo Lustre Hyde is here! And the way it changes color from rose gold to yellow gold depending on the light is just beautiful.
> View attachment 3400541



So pretty!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Me..., who, just a little bit ago was saying her Small Roxy was a one and done, is now really loving style. Eyeing that great Sale price on Poppy. But, I know Fall colors are coming....quickly...



Small Roxy is growing on me as well. The form factor is so comfy over the shoulder. Still can't reconcile the pockets into functionality, but if I use her as a small bag then all the stuff I would normally put in the external pockets can go in the interior main compartment. 

Stay strong for fall!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3400115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small, Medium & Large Roxy.  I'm thinking the Large is just TOO large.  Feel a little like Goldilocks....



Great shot! I hope the paper is off small Roxy now and you've had a chance to take her for a spin.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh, ladies, which yellow bags did you get? I've been searching for the perfect yellow bag literally for years. I think it's the Balenciaga Day in marigold/jaune with silver hardware, but it's from 2007. It's a golden/sunflower yellow.
> 
> I don't think MZW has ever done a yellow bag, although they have done some neon yellow accessories. I'm not sure even a deep yellow would work in nylon...



Oh the Bal Day in Marigold/Jaune...a dream bag for sure! I agree that it is the perfect yellow. I got a Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Tuscan Yellow. I haven't carried it yet but will post a pic this week. It is that marigold color.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh the Bal Day in Marigold/Jaune...a dream bag for sure! I agree that it is the perfect yellow. I got a Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Tuscan Yellow. I haven't carried it yet but will post a pic this week. It is that marigold color.



That is a gorgeous bag and the yellow is perfect! Great choice. Can't wait to see your pics. 

This brand is new to me. I love that you can customize the strap length and lining and hardware colour. But I don't see Tuscan yellow on their site anymore [emoji53]

I would be completely satisfied with the Minerva in place of the Day. It would be even more functional with all those pockets.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh, ladies, which yellow bags did you get? I've been searching for the perfect yellow bag literally for years. I think it's the Balenciaga Day in marigold/jaune with silver hardware, but it's from 2007. It's a golden/sunflower yellow.
> 
> I don't think MZW has ever done a yellow bag, although they have done some neon yellow accessories. I'm not sure even a deep yellow would work in nylon...



Didn't cave Namkha.., have been being a good girl. It too was 50% off + another 10% this past weekend. Such a rich daffodil/sunflower yellow; and I have this style and love. Can carry as satchel or backpack... Here she is..[emoji169]...


----------



## dmc60

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great shot! I hope the paper is off small Roxy now and you've had a chance to take her for a spin.


She's making her debut tomorrow!


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Didn't cave Namkha.., have been being a good girl. It too was 50% off + another 10% this past weekend. Such a rich daffodil/sunflower yellow; and I have this style and love. Can carry as satchel or backpack... Here she is..[emoji169]...
> View attachment 3400929


I've got the blue...the yellow was tempting, but I think I'd rather walk behind someone wearing it as a backpack so I can SEE the sunny yellow!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Didn't cave Namkha.., have been being a good girl. It too was 50% off + another 10% this past weekend. Such a rich daffodil/sunflower yellow; and I have this style and love. Can carry as satchel or backpack... Here she is..[emoji169]...
> View attachment 3400929



Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. 

Did this colour suddenly make a comeback that I missed?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Didn't cave Namkha.., have been being a good girl. It too was 50% off + another 10% this past weekend. Such a rich daffodil/sunflower yellow; and I have this style and love. Can carry as satchel or backpack... Here she is..[emoji169]...
> View attachment 3400929



This is it...perfect color! Absolutely love this.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> This is it...perfect color! Absolutely love this.



Such a good tone of yellow...


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did this colour suddenly make a comeback that I missed?



Good question...it's like it had a mini-moment this summer!


----------



## Reba

Between the beauty [emoji169] bag, [emoji170] Frankie and [emoji173]️ lil' Roxy...my hubs has no idea how much $$$ I have saved! [emoji56]


----------



## Reba

Nordies had Small Roxy in Poppy for $207, I called to see if they would price-match MZ's $173...they did!  Then I used $45 in Nordie Notes!  Yay!  Best part..if for some reason, I am not thrilled with color...it is never Final Sale with them.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Nordies had Small Roxy in Poppy for $207, I called to see if they would price-match MZ's $173...they did!  Then I used $45 in Nordie Notes!  Yay!  Best part..if for some reason, I am not thrilled with color...it is never Final Sale with them.


LOVE a great deal!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nordies had Small Roxy in Poppy for $207, I called to see if they would price-match MZ's $173...they did!  Then I used $45 in Nordie Notes!  Yay!  Best part..if for some reason, I am not thrilled with color...it is never Final Sale with them.


Good thinking!


----------



## dcooney4

I know a few of you have the new camo. What colors do you wear it with? Is it easy to wear? I am also looking as the small mayfair in cameo luster. Is that a heavy bag? I wish I had been able to replace the broken small roxy in pacific in person.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I know a few of you have the new camo. What colors do you wear it with? Is it easy to wear? I am also looking as the small mayfair in cameo luster. Is that a heavy bag? I wish I had been able to replace the broken small roxy in pacific in person.



DC, I find the new Camo surprisingly easy to wear. This Summer has been an exceptionally relaxed one for me; so, I have been in jeans, capris, workout outfits...  But have had a few maxi skirt and print blouse outfits on and thought I would switch out..but because the navy blended with outfit and looked nice..didn't!  It's a dark blend in person. My husband actually said he liked it...I thought he was going to hate. It's fun without being over the top.  Love, love for casual.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> DC, I find the new Camo surprisingly easy to wear. This Summer has been an exceptionally relaxed one for me; so, I have been in jeans, capris, workout outfits...  But have had a few maxi skirt and print blouse outfits on and thought I would switch out..but because the navy blended with outfit and looked nice..didn't!  It's a dark blend in person. My husband actually said he liked it...I thought he was going to hate. It's fun without being over the top.


Thanks! I am going to a mall that sometimes has some Mz Wallace bags.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I am going to a mall that sometimes has some Mz Wallace bags.



Have fun!  Let us know what you see, and if you get anything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nordies had Small Roxy in Poppy for $207, I called to see if they would price-match MZ's $173...they did!  Then I used $45 in Nordie Notes!  Yay!  Best part..if for some reason, I am not thrilled with color...it is never Final Sale with them.



That's the best way to go!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I know a few of you have the new camo. What colors do you wear it with? Is it easy to wear? I am also looking as the small mayfair in cameo luster. Is that a heavy bag? I wish I had been able to replace the broken small roxy in pacific in person.



It's easy to wear. I can't carry it to work - too casual - but it's great for weekends and it's dark so it goes with everything.


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> I know a few of you have the new camo. What colors do you wear it with? Is it easy to wear? I am also looking as the small mayfair in cameo luster. Is that a heavy bag? I wish I had been able to replace the broken small roxy in pacific in person.


+1 to Reba and Luv... Camo xbroxy has been my daily bag this summer. I wear mostly blues and greys and it has paired well with everything. I'm super casual and have been living in joggers and tees. The palette is definitely darker, more muted. Total love for me.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> It's easy to wear. I can't carry it to work - too casual - but it's great for weekends and it's dark so it goes with everything.


Ditto this. I've worn it with everything except work clothes. 

But, DC, the blue camo is an MZW exclusive, so it won't likely be at any retail outlets other than their own storefronts.


----------



## BethL

Has anyone heard when new Fall colors will come out? Very curious re: when that purple color will be released. I e'd MZW CS and their answer on new colors was very unclear. One part said "early July" then another email said "the last part of summer", BOTH referring to the next color release---?


----------



## Odebdo

BethL said:


> Has anyone heard when new Fall colors will come out? Very curious re: when that purple color will be released. I e'd MZW CS and their answer on new colors was very unclear. One part said "early July" then another email said "the last part of summer", BOTH referring to the next color release---?



Someone in the MZW Facebook group said July 15th (ish) for Amethyst...so fingers crossed it is next week!


----------



## BethL

Odebdo said:


> Someone in the MZW Facebook group said July 15th (ish) for Amethyst...so fingers crossed it is next week!


Thanks for the update!! and fingers crossed.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm brand new to TPF and I started reading here and created an account eventually soley because of this mz wallace thread! I have actually never seen one in real life before but I have loved the concept and wanted one for awhile. You see, I used to hate digging through a bag without handy exterior pockets for keys/phone/etc but I could deal if I adored the bag enough. I would wish for exterior pockets but could cope. Then I had my third kid and needing to dig for everything in a big black hole just drove me batty. Now with a baby & 2 year old and two older kids and just running ragged and multitasking I seriously lose my shirt (minus the r) if I'm digging for keys and my bag is not 'my assistant', working FOR me and not against me. So now I've tried jujube and love the durable wipe clean Teflon coated nylon for practicality (leather collection just on shelves in the walk in closet I regularly pet and play with) but I hate the prints and the bff was crazy heavy. I have the be right back backpack now in the solid black (monarch) and do really like it but I don't always want a backpack style, sometimes it's annoying to need to take it off to get things from the bag and I am often places where I could sit the bag somewhere safe and the backpack always falls over. but when on the move of course backpack wins for ergonomics. anyways I have been desperate for a shoulder/crossbody satchel diaper bag option that will also function as a school bag when I start grad school next month and someday as a work bag. And as a carry on when we fly overseas twice a year. 

I scored a Kate off eBay today! Black. I'm so jazzed. Sticker price was not in budget sale price maybe but river so bright and less versatile than black so I got a pre-owned for a hundred fifty and I'm stoked.

Thanks for reading this far!! I just want to join in the mz wallace love even though I've yet to try one and love it. I'm sure I will. If it's lightweight and has all those exterior pockets and sophisticated look then I'm thrilled.
I've spent hours and hours trying to find a lower priced alternative (olivia + joy zip zoom was closest & forty dollars on eBay!) that I could actually get excited about but to no avail. So used and less than half price for me!


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm brand new to TPF and I started reading here and created an account eventually soley because of this mz wallace thread! I have actually never seen one in real life before but I have loved the concept and wanted one for awhile. You see, I used to hate digging through a bag without handy exterior pockets for keys/phone/etc but I could deal if I adored the bag enough. I would wish for exterior pockets but could cope. Then I had my third kid and needing to dig for everything in a big black hole just drove me batty. Now with a baby & 2 year old and two older kids and just running ragged and multitasking I seriously lose my shirt (minus the r) if I'm digging for keys and my bag is not 'my assistant', working FOR me and not against me. So now I've tried jujube and love the durable wipe clean Teflon coated nylon for practicality (leather collection just on shelves in the walk in closet I regularly pet and play with) but I hate the prints and the bff was crazy heavy. I have the be right back backpack now in the solid black (monarch) and do really like it but I don't always want a backpack style, sometimes it's annoying to need to take it off to get things from the bag and I am often places where I could sit the bag somewhere safe and the backpack always falls over. but when on the move of course backpack wins for ergonomics. anyways I have been desperate for a shoulder/crossbody satchel diaper bag option that will also function as a school bag when I start grad school next month and someday as a work bag. And as a carry on when we fly overseas twice a year.
> 
> I scored a Kate off eBay today! Black. I'm so jazzed. Sticker price was not in budget sale price maybe but river so bright and less versatile than black so I got a pre-owned for a hundred fifty and I'm stoked.
> 
> Thanks for reading this far!! I just want to join in the mz wallace love even though I've yet to try one and love it. I'm sure I will. If it's lightweight and has all those exterior pockets and sophisticated look then I'm thrilled.
> I've spent hours and hours trying to find a lower priced alternative (olivia + joy zip zoom was closest & forty dollars on eBay!) that I could actually get excited about but to no avail. So used and less than half price for me!


Welcome HBG! You're in good company here. MZW has been one of the few constants throughout the years of raising my son.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm brand new to TPF and I started reading here and created an account eventually soley because of this mz wallace thread! I have actually never seen one in real life before but I have loved the concept and wanted one for awhile. You see, I used to hate digging through a bag without handy exterior pockets for keys/phone/etc but I could deal if I adored the bag enough. I would wish for exterior pockets but could cope. Then I had my third kid and needing to dig for everything in a big black hole just drove me batty. Now with a baby & 2 year old and two older kids and just running ragged and multitasking I seriously lose my shirt (minus the r) if I'm digging for keys and my bag is not 'my assistant', working FOR me and not against me. So now I've tried jujube and love the durable wipe clean Teflon coated nylon for practicality (leather collection just on shelves in the walk in closet I regularly pet and play with) but I hate the prints and the bff was crazy heavy. I have the be right back backpack now in the solid black (monarch) and do really like it but I don't always want a backpack style, sometimes it's annoying to need to take it off to get things from the bag and I am often places where I could sit the bag somewhere safe and the backpack always falls over. but when on the move of course backpack wins for ergonomics. anyways I have been desperate for a shoulder/crossbody satchel diaper bag option that will also function as a school bag when I start grad school next month and someday as a work bag. And as a carry on when we fly overseas twice a year.
> 
> I scored a Kate off eBay today! Black. I'm so jazzed. Sticker price was not in budget sale price maybe but river so bright and less versatile than black so I got a pre-owned for a hundred fifty and I'm stoked.
> 
> Thanks for reading this far!! I just want to join in the mz wallace love even though I've yet to try one and love it. I'm sure I will. If it's lightweight and has all those exterior pockets and sophisticated look then I'm thrilled.
> I've spent hours and hours trying to find a lower priced alternative (olivia + joy zip zoom was closest & forty dollars on eBay!) that I could actually get excited about but to no avail. So used and less than half price for me!



Welcome! Can't wait to hear how you like the Kate. It has soooo many pockets! Sounds perfect for your needs.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm brand new to TPF and I started reading here and created an account eventually soley because of this mz wallace thread! I have actually never seen one in real life before but I have loved the concept and wanted one for awhile. You see, I used to hate digging through a bag without handy exterior pockets for keys/phone/etc but I could deal if I adored the bag enough. I would wish for exterior pockets but could cope. Then I had my third kid and needing to dig for everything in a big black hole just drove me batty. Now with a baby & 2 year old and two older kids and just running ragged and multitasking I seriously lose my shirt (minus the r) if I'm digging for keys and my bag is not 'my assistant', working FOR me and not against me. So now I've tried jujube and love the durable wipe clean Teflon coated nylon for practicality (leather collection just on shelves in the walk in closet I regularly pet and play with) but I hate the prints and the bff was crazy heavy. I have the be right back backpack now in the solid black (monarch) and do really like it but I don't always want a backpack style, sometimes it's annoying to need to take it off to get things from the bag and I am often places where I could sit the bag somewhere safe and the backpack always falls over. but when on the move of course backpack wins for ergonomics. anyways I have been desperate for a shoulder/crossbody satchel diaper bag option that will also function as a school bag when I start grad school next month and someday as a work bag. And as a carry on when we fly overseas twice a year.
> 
> I scored a Kate off eBay today! Black. I'm so jazzed. Sticker price was not in budget sale price maybe but river so bright and less versatile than black so I got a pre-owned for a hundred fifty and I'm stoked.
> 
> Thanks for reading this far!! I just want to join in the mz wallace love even though I've yet to try one and love it. I'm sure I will. If it's lightweight and has all those exterior pockets and sophisticated look then I'm thrilled.
> I've spent hours and hours trying to find a lower priced alternative (olivia + joy zip zoom was closest & forty dollars on eBay!) that I could actually get excited about but to no avail. So used and less than half price for me!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Welcome! You got a great deal on Kate. I hope you love her. She can do all of those things - baby bag, school bag, travel bag, and work bag - with style! Please report back with your thoughts. 

And congrats on grad school. What will you be studying?

(ETA: I have no idea how to use this mobile app.)


----------



## honu

I feel like I am the last person to get on the MZ Wallace bandwagon! I was looking for a crossbody bag with lots of zippers and I found a functional one in the Roxy Crossbody. It has a shoulder strap in case I wanted to use it as a shoulder bag. I love it! The plethora of pockets is so easy to organize all my stuff. I bought mine from the pop up store in San Francisco.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

honu said:


> I feel like I am the last person to get on the MZ Wallace bandwagon! I was looking for a crossbody bag with lots of zippers and I found a functional one in the Roxy Crossbody. It has a shoulder strap in case I wanted to use it as a shoulder bag. I love it! The plethora of pockets is so easy to organize all my stuff. I bought mine from the pop up store in San Francisco.



Great! Which colour did you get?


----------



## makn808

honu said:


> I feel like I am the last person to get on the MZ Wallace bandwagon! I was looking for a crossbody bag with lots of zippers and I found a functional one in the Roxy Crossbody. It has a shoulder strap in case I wanted to use it as a shoulder bag. I love it! The plethora of pockets is so easy to organize all my stuff. I bought mine from the pop up store in San Francisco.


Welcome Honu! Xbroxy is awesome. I love the idea of a pop up shop. I just read somewhere that nordies is discontinuing carrying mzw? Oy.


----------



## PJovie

honu said:


> I feel like I am the last person to get on the MZ Wallace bandwagon! I was looking for a crossbody bag with lots of zippers and I found a functional one in the Roxy Crossbody. It has a shoulder strap in case I wanted to use it as a shoulder bag. I love it! The plethora of pockets is so easy to organize all my stuff. I bought mine from the pop up store in San Francisco.


Welcome Honu, I just joined last week.  I thought I was the last to discover MZ Wallace.  This is such a great forum, so much experience and everyone is really friendly


----------



## LuvAllBags

honu said:


> I feel like I am the last person to get on the MZ Wallace bandwagon! I was looking for a crossbody bag with lots of zippers and I found a functional one in the Roxy Crossbody. It has a shoulder strap in case I wanted to use it as a shoulder bag. I love it! The plethora of pockets is so easy to organize all my stuff. I bought mine from the pop up store in San Francisco.



Welcome! So glad you found us! Roxy Cross-body is such a cool bag! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Welcome Honu! Xbroxy is awesome. I love the idea of a pop up shop. I just read somewhere that nordies is discontinuing carrying mzw? Oy.



Really? That's too bad.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> Welcome Honu! Xbroxy is awesome. I love the idea of a pop up shop. I just read somewhere that nordies is discontinuing carrying mzw? Oy.


oh no thats not good! I dont want MZ to loose its popularity


----------



## makn808

So, I figured out the nordies thing was something I read in the fb group. Seems different SAs are saying different things - from no mzw, to only online, to it being store-specific. The common thread, though, sounds like nordies will carry less mzw, just don't know how much less. Boo. Here in Seattle, I'm always disappointed at how small the mzw stock is, even at the downtown nordies.


----------



## Beth24

makn808 said:


> Welcome Honu! Xbroxy is awesome. I love the idea of a pop up shop. I just read somewhere that nordies is discontinuing carrying mzw? Oy.



I think it was just certain stores were discontinuing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MZ only lasted two seasons at my Nordies...and they pretty much only carried black. It was odd. However at the one local boutique that carries MZ, it does very well.


----------



## dmc60

I never saw any MZ at my local nordies.  I have gotten mine online.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ditto this. I've worn it with everything except work clothes.
> 
> But, DC, the blue camo is an MZW exclusive, so it won't likely be at any retail outlets other than their own storefronts.


I discovered that today. Also Nordstrom had the tiniest collection of Mz Wallace I have seen in a long time . She said they should have some soon.


----------



## honu

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great! Which colour did you get?



Whoops, I forgot to mention I got black color. I always have black bags because I'm a total klutz lol!


----------



## honu

LuvAllBags said:


> Welcome! So glad you found us! Roxy Cross-body is such a cool bag! Congrats!



Thank you for the welcome! I have a feeling I'll be buying a couple more bags in the future


----------



## bagsncakes

There's a currant Lizzy on eBay in great condition. Not my auction.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And I thought that *I* was the last to find mz wallace. 
Makn808 is that your area code? If so then I'm a former local girl, born where you live. Wish I was still there!

I'm doing a masters in mathematics. After fifteen years break! I've been cramming undergraduate math books, trying to jog my mommy brain. 13 years SAHM makes me doubt that I can do anything but wipe toushies and manage adolescent sass talk.

I really did get a fab deal on the Kate I think. I assume I can sell it for at least what I paid if I want to one day, on eBay in the US when I'm visiting my family. This one was abroad and in a more adjacent country to me,  so that I will get it faster and without customs issues --and also no one knows about mz wallace much abroad, hence the lower price. Win win!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Really? That's too bad.


The lady told me at Nordies yesterday that they should have an mz wallace in the anniversary sale. I said I did not see one in the catalog and she said not all the sale items are going to be in the catalog. This was not my regular Sa so not sure if it is true. They did have the new little green bag and the new metros and a lot of the black bags but not an enormous selection and nothing I had been looking for . Did not realize the camo was exclusive to Mz.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> There's a currant Lizzy on eBay in great condition. Not my auction.



I saw that...a total unicorn!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And I thought that *I* was the last to find mz wallace.
> Makn808 is that your area code? If so then I'm a former local girl, born where you live. Wish I was still there!
> 
> I'm doing a masters in mathematics. After fifteen years break! I've been cramming undergraduate math books, trying to jog my mommy brain. 13 years SAHM makes me doubt that I can do anything but wipe toushies and manage adolescent sass talk.
> 
> I really did get a fab deal on the Kate I think. I assume I can sell it for at least what I paid if I want to one day, on eBay in the US when I'm visiting my family. This one was abroad and in a more adjacent country to me,  so that I will get it faster and without customs issues --and also no one knows about mz wallace much abroad, hence the lower price. Win win!



Congrats on grad school! You can do it! I just finished...I promise you can do it!! You go!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> The lady told me at Nordies yesterday that they should have an mz wallace in the anniversary sale. I said I did not see one in the catalog and she said not all the sale items are going to be in the catalog. This was not my regular Sa so not sure if it is true. They did have the new little green bag and the new metros and a lot of the black bags but not an enormous selection and nothing I had been looking for . Did not realize the camo was exclusive to Mz.



I believe someone said Bailey in Scarlet and one other color, plus one other MZ will be in the sale. If you go to the Nordies anniversary sale thread, it's stated there somewhere.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I believe someone said Bailey in Scarlet and one other color, plus one other MZ will be in the sale. If you go to the Nordies anniversary sale thread, it's stated there somewhere.


Oh thank you !


----------



## Reba

DC...that thread stated Bailey in Scarlet and Dawn and Small Nicki in Dawn....the SA then said that was it unless they add to it...let's hope!

^^Re:  Nordie's Anniversary Sale


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And I thought that *I* was the last to find mz wallace.
> Makn808 is that your area code? If so then I'm a former local girl, born where you live. Wish I was still there!
> 
> I'm doing a masters in mathematics. After fifteen years break! I've been cramming undergraduate math books, trying to jog my mommy brain. 13 years SAHM makes me doubt that I can do anything but wipe toushies and manage adolescent sass talk.
> 
> I really did get a fab deal on the Kate I think. I assume I can sell it for at least what I paid if I want to one day, on eBay in the US when I'm visiting my family. This one was abroad and in a more adjacent country to me,  so that I will get it faster and without customs issues --and also no one knows about mz wallace much abroad, hence the lower price. Win win!


HBG I am from Hawaii! Used to live in Nuuanu...how about you? I'm now in Seattle and may be headed to Dallas. Where are you living now?
Best wishes to you as you earn your masters!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

makn808 said:


> HBG I am from Hawaii! Used to live in Nuuanu...how about you? I'm now in Seattle and may be headed to Dallas. Where are you living now?
> Best wishes to you as you earn your masters!



Thank you! Was a little thing in the 80s in waikiki actually. My dad is still there and  I sometimes visit, but not for 4 years now. 
I live in northern Europe now, like almost the north pole, home of Santa Claus. 
It's so scary to go back to school after a fifteen year hiatus. 
It's also kind of scary to wait for an eBay bag! Hope it comes soon and I lurve it.


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! Was a little thing in the 80s in waikiki actually. My dad is still there and  I sometimes visit, but not for 4 years now.
> I live in northern Europe now, like almost the north pole, home of Santa Claus.
> It's so scary to go back to school after a fifteen year hiatus.
> It's also kind of scary to wait for an eBay bag! Hope it comes soon and I lurve it.


When we visit Hawaii I'm always amazed at how quickly things change there. So many highrise condos popping up everywhere. Wow, it sounds really cold where you live! But hey, anywhere near Santa has got to be good!!!
I hear ya about going back to school. I got my masters about 13 years ago, but that was after a decade-long break. At first it was really hard but it got better after the first semester...and honestly the two years passed quicker than I expected. You can do it!!!
There is a kind of nervous anticipation I get with eBay. I'm crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I know a few of you have the new camo. What colors do you wear it with? Is it easy to wear? I am also looking as the small mayfair in cameo luster. Is that a heavy bag? I wish I had been able to replace the broken small roxy in pacific in person.



The Small Roxy in Pacific is on Bloomingdales website for $241


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That is a gorgeous bag and the yellow is perfect! Great choice. Can't wait to see your pics.
> 
> This brand is new to me. I love that you can customize the strap length and lining and hardware colour. But I don't see Tuscan yellow on their site anymore [emoji53]
> 
> I would be completely satisfied with the Minerva in place of the Day. It would be even more functional with all those pockets.





Reba said:


> Didn't cave Namkha.., have been being a good girl. It too was 50% off + another 10% this past weekend. Such a rich daffodil/sunflower yellow; and I have this style and love. Can carry as satchel or backpack... Here she is..[emoji169]...
> View attachment 3400929



I won't clog this thread with non-MZ pics, but here is my yellow bag. Love it! Amazing soft squishy leather. Photo color is close. IRL it is the color of sunflower petals - very golden.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! Was a little thing in the 80s in waikiki actually. My dad is still there and  I sometimes visit, but not for 4 years now.
> I live in northern Europe now, like almost the north pole, home of Santa Claus.
> It's so scary to go back to school after a fifteen year hiatus.
> It's also kind of scary to wait for an eBay bag! Hope it comes soon and I lurve it.



Wow! You are located in a really interesting place - lots of winter, I guess! Excited for you re: school. You will do great. Can't wait to hear about your Kate. Hope she arrives quickly. She can take the winter weather!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes, Honolulu just gets more and more developed and re-develooed!

Thanks so much for all the encouragement and well wishes. Man you guys are awesome!

My eBay seller has pleased other buyers who bought jujube off her so let's hope this diaper bag is no different!!

Has anyone tried the cece backpack? Comfy straps? I am so tempted by the tumi voyager calais backpack but the mz wallace cece or even marlena are so chic. I am always impressed by a backpack that looks like it is for a grown up, sophisticated woman and not a schoolyard.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The Small Roxy in Pacific is on Bloomingdales website for $241


Thanks! Not sure I can get there any time soon. Also I want to see the Nordstrom bags first.


----------



## dcooney4

Now the question is Bailey or small Nicki?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Now the question is Bailey or small Nicki?



Just remember...small Nicki has that funky flap design at zipper...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I won't clog this thread with non-MZ pics, but here is my yellow bag. Love it! Amazing soft squishy leather. Photo color is close. IRL it is the color of sunflower petals - very golden.
> 
> View attachment 3402538



Awesome!  That's the right tone of yellow too!  [emoji169]   I bet looking at that bag puts a smile on your face throughout the day. Love it...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Awesome!  That's the right tone of yellow too!  [emoji169]   I bet looking at that bag puts a smile on your face throughout the day. Love it...



Yep - every once in a while you need a bright to cheer you up. I am SUCH a neutrals girl through and through...so boring. Today I'm wearing black and tan...dullsville...but jazzed it up with leopard print flats and my yellow bag!


----------



## Beth24

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes, Honolulu just gets more and more developed and re-develooed!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the encouragement and well wishes. Man you guys are awesome!
> 
> My eBay seller has pleased other buyers who bought jujube off her so let's hope this diaper bag is no different!!
> 
> Has anyone tried the cece backpack? Comfy straps? I am so tempted by the tumi voyager calais backpack but the mz wallace cece or even marlena are so chic. I am always impressed by a backpack that looks like it is for a grown up, sophisticated woman and not a schoolyard.



I really love the metro backpack. Haven't tried Cece but I sold my Marlena bc it was a pain to get in and out of.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just remember...small Nicki has that funky flap design at zipper...


I had forgotten about that as I have never held one. Are you thinking of picking something up from the sale?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes, Honolulu just gets more and more developed and re-develooed!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the encouragement and well wishes. Man you guys are awesome!
> 
> My eBay seller has pleased other buyers who bought jujube off her so let's hope this diaper bag is no different!!
> 
> Has anyone tried the cece backpack? Comfy straps? I am so tempted by the tumi voyager calais backpack but the mz wallace cece or even marlena are so chic. I am always impressed by a backpack that looks like it is for a grown up, sophisticated woman and not a schoolyard.



I have not tried Cece but found Marlena to be small. If you will use it for school, you may want the larger size. They both have great style! I like the Tumi backpacks too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I really love the metro backpack. Haven't tried Cece but I sold my Marlena bc it was a pain to get in and out of.



Agree with this re: Marlena.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Just remember...small Nicki has that funky flap design at zipper...


I insomnia shopped over the weekend and ordered thunder snikki, completely oblivious to flappy zippergate. Ugh. At least it isn't like Mayfair which is a real mess...it reminds me of a breakaway zipper without the breakaway. Thank goodness for cc return protection...though at this point the box stalled in Utah on Monday and fell into a black hole. Sigh.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I have not tried Cece but found Marlena to be small. If you will use it for school, you may want the larger size. They both have great style! I like the Tumi backpacks too.


+1 for tumi backpacks! DH loves them, they're indestructible and so functional.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I won't clog this thread with non-MZ pics, but here is my yellow bag. Love it! Amazing soft squishy leather. Photo color is close. IRL it is the color of sunflower petals - very golden.
> 
> View attachment 3402538


Luv, this is such a beautiful bag! Perfect shade of golden sunflower. And it looks so soft and luscious.


----------



## dmc60

honu said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I have a feeling I'll be buying a couple more bags in the future


Oh you will!!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I had forgotten about that as I have never held one. Are you thinking of picking something up from the sale?



I have the Small Roxy coming to me in Poppy from Nordies. Price matched. Will try. If not, will return. 
Here is a pic with my Camo Roxy with a patterned top on..., so you can see it is pretty versatile...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I insomnia shopped over the weekend and ordered thunder snikki, completely oblivious to flappy zippergate. Ugh. At least it isn't like Mayfair which is a real mess...it reminds me of a breakaway zipper without the breakaway. Thank goodness for cc return protection...though at this point the box stalled in Utah on Monday and fell into a black hole. Sigh.



Insomnia shopping...you should text me..I am always awake.., and sometimes insomnia shopping too [emoji43]


----------



## makn808

Reba, my insomnia sister. You're gonna be my lifeline when I get tempted by a bag at 2am... I love your outfit ^^^ and how you paired camo with a printed top (super cute tunic!). Totally agree, navy camo is subtle enough to be versatile, yet has enough presence to pop on its own. Quite the dichotomy.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have the Small Roxy coming to me in Poppy from Nordies. Price matched. Will try. If not, will return.
> Here is a pic with my Camo Roxy with a patterned top on..., so you can see it is pretty versatile...
> View attachment 3402894


Wow it really is. You look wonderful by the way.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, my insomnia sister. You're gonna be my lifeline when I get tempted by a bag at 2am... I love your outfit ^^^ and how you paired camo with a printed top (super cute tunic!). Totally agree, navy camo is subtle enough to be versatile, yet has enough presence to pop on its own. Quite the dichotomy.



Thanks for tunic [emoji170]..$20-something at Target...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Wow it really is. You look wonderful by the way.



You are too nice..   Hope pic helped you visualize.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep - every once in a while you need a bright to cheer you up. I am SUCH a neutrals girl through and through...so boring. Today I'm wearing black and tan...dullsville...but jazzed it up with leopard print flats and my yellow bag!



That sounds like a jazzy..yet classy outfit. [emoji169]


----------



## PJovie

makn808 said:


> I insomnia shopped over the weekend and ordered thunder snikki, completely oblivious to flappy zippergate. Ugh. At least it isn't like Mayfair which is a real mess...it reminds me of a breakaway zipper without the breakaway. Thank goodness for cc return protection...though at this point the box stalled in Utah on Monday and fell into a black hole. Sigh.


Insomnia shopping, best/worst decisions come from that!  The cc return protection sounds interesting, what is that?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Thanks for tunic [emoji170]..$20-something at Target...


Why do I never see anything that cute when I go to Target?!



PJovie said:


> Insomnia shopping, best/worst decisions come from that!  The cc return protection sounds interesting, what is that?


Some credit cards (mostly amex, some visas) offer return protection - if you buy something and the store does not accept returns (like final sales), you can file a claim for reimbursement through the cc and the vaa majority of the time they refund you. There is an annual cap for how much you can claim and some things are excluded like custom items, some art, etc. It is a really great benefit!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have the Small Roxy coming to me in Poppy from Nordies. Price matched. Will try. If not, will return.
> Here is a pic with my Camo Roxy with a patterned top on..., so you can see it is pretty versatile...
> View attachment 3402894



Adore this combo! Great shoes too!


----------



## PJovie

makn808 said:


> Why do I never see anything that cute when I go to Target?!
> 
> 
> Some credit cards (mostly amex, some visas) offer return protection - if you buy something and the store does not accept returns (like final sales), you can file a claim for reimbursement through the cc and the vaa majority of the time they refund you. There is an annual cap for how much you can claim and some things are excluded like custom items, some art, etc. It is a really great benefit!


Wow,  I should check out my card and see if they offer return protection.  Thanks for the great tip


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I insomnia shopped over the weekend and ordered thunder snikki, completely oblivious to flappy zippergate. Ugh. At least it isn't like Mayfair which is a real mess...it reminds me of a breakaway zipper without the breakaway. Thank goodness for cc return protection...though at this point the box stalled in Utah on Monday and fell into a black hole. Sigh.



Thunder is so pretty. Maybe flappy zipper gate won't be so noticeable on snikki since the smaller proportions of the bag might give a little more structure.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I won't clog this thread with non-MZ pics, but here is my yellow bag. Love it! Amazing soft squishy leather. Photo color is close. IRL it is the color of sunflower petals - very golden.
> 
> View attachment 3402538



Perfect colour! She looks so comfy to carry. I'll head on over to the other thread to see your comments.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I was picking out a bag for work tomorrow and realized I have no summer coloured bags. Navy lustre is the closest!! Good thing cloud Jane is no longer a sale option or I might have fallen victim.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks for the feedback ladies. 
Speaking of Tumi in general, do any of you guys have both a Tumi bag and a similar mz wallace and could compare? Like, an athens carry all compared to a Kate or similar large tote. They seem like similar high quality options from my screen but never held either in my hands! In the end the hundred fifty price point on a used Kate won out over spending a hundred + more on a sale price new Tumi Athens carry all (or sale new river color Kate) plus no crossbody strap for hands free which bugged me. But there are some nice totes and shoulder bags from tumi and I love how under the radar that brand is (not that mz wallace is super well known either and certainly not at all in the country I live in!). I saw a small zippered crossbody bag on a senior aged woman in the railway station and it looked so high quality. I discussed it with her and where she got it (can't buy it in the metro area I live in, only the country's capital has Tumi whatsoever). Anyways, I thought maybe there would be some Tumi experience and comparison to mz wallace over in this thread since there is a lot in common between the two (nylon, durable, functional, lots of exterior pockets, gold hardware usually, grown up looking).


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I was picking out a bag for work tomorrow and realized I have no summer coloured bags. Navy lustre is the closest!! Good thing cloud Jane is no longer a sale option or I might have fallen victim.



This was my "problem" (lol) too! River and Poppy solved that. I do like Cloud...very pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks for the feedback ladies.
> Speaking of Tumi in general, do any of you guys have both a Tumi bag and a similar mz wallace and could compare? Like, an athens carry all compared to a Kate or similar large tote. They seem like similar high quality options from my screen but never held either in my hands! In the end the hundred fifty price point on a used Kate won out over spending a hundred + more on a sale price new Tumi Athens carry all (or sale new river color Kate) plus no crossbody strap for hands free which bugged me. But there are some nice totes and shoulder bags from tumi and I love how under the radar that brand is (not that mz wallace is super well known either and certainly not at all in the country I live in!). I saw a small zippered crossbody bag on a senior aged woman in the railway station and it looked so high quality. I discussed it with her and where she got it (can't buy it in the metro area I live in, only the country's capital has Tumi whatsoever). Anyways, I thought maybe there would be some Tumi experience and comparison to mz wallace over in this thread since there is a lot in common between the two (nylon, durable, functional, lots of exterior pockets, gold hardware usually, grown up looking).



I have a Tumi Geneva, which is similar to MZ bags with all the pockets. It's from the Voyageur Collection. Not sure they make it anymore, but it would be somewhat akin to an MZ Frankie. I like it but don't love it. The nylon is not as tough as MZ's; more prone to scuffs. That said, it's lightweight and has lots of pockets and nice leather trim. I don't use it much because the front pockets now don't accommodate my larger iphone. I had a smaller phone when I bought it. Tumi generally makes nice colors and are thoughtfully designed. I also think they are overpriced for what they are...I somehow feel like MZ is a better value for the price, but I'm sure others would debate that. Would I buy another? Probably in the right style. I think they do better backpacks than MZ for sure. Better design, better pockets, comfier to carry.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Great, now I am set that I would indeed want a voyageur calais backpack if I can snag a black one for a good price. I got the jujube be right back in the plain black with gold details when I really wanted the calais.... But it's actually working out fine, and yay for sippy cups in insulated side pockets with elastic! But the tumi backpack is so much prettier.... The cece and marlena are pretty too, and the twelvelittle allure backpack (mz wallace knockoff it looks like!) but I hate flaps of any kind for one handed rummaging.


----------



## Reba

Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..




Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware


----------



## Odebdo

Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware



What a great and happy story to share on this sad news Friday....what a wonderful MZ Angel you have and what a beautiful new bag for your collection!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> What a great and happy story to share on this sad news Friday....what a wonderful MZ Angel you have and what a beautiful new bag for your collection!!! Enjoy!



Agreed..news is always full of terrible.., but, there are still good & happy people too; we just don't hear about them.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware


Reba, what a lovely story, thank you for sharing. KG Bea is so pretty with her rose gold hw. I hope things have improved for you.


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I was picking out a bag for work tomorrow and realized I have no summer coloured bags. Navy lustre is the closest!! Good thing cloud Jane is no longer a sale option or I might have fallen victim.





Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware



I have a bea in Navy Luster that I really need to wear.   Congrats Reba, what a lovely story!


the Summer Friday deal of the day is 50% off Black Mineral Roxy incase anyone is interested.   My cc stays in the wallet this week.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, what a lovely story, thank you for sharing. KG Bea is so pretty with her rose gold hw. I hope things have improved for you.



...oh yes..just little stuff really..thank you..we all have stuff..


----------



## Morisa

How does the large roxy compare with the belle?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

wow todays special is great but too bad im not a fan of the Roxy line. I wish it applied to all black bedford line


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> wow todays special is great but too bad im not a fan of the Roxy line. I wish it applied to all black bedford line



Am now a fan of Small Roxy, however, not so much the black lining they did in this series...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Am now a fan of Small Roxy, however, not so much the black lining they did in this series...


 I agree with you about the black lining I don't know what MZ was thinking. I had RoxyCB and that black lining was deff a deal breaker. I got rid of the bag bc of that among other things.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware



OMG - amazing story and beautiful bag! I love this so much for so many reasons. And it just happens to be Kingsport...[emoji173]️


----------



## dcooney4

DH was kind enough to drive the extra distance to a mall the has a bloomies but the only small Roxy in pacific was rather worn looking. I am now going to wait for sure for the Nordstrom sale. If Bailey does not make me jump for joy then I might break down and either get a tumi backpack/ sling bag I saw or the Camo small Roxy. I am going to try and go with what I really love on sale or not.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> DH was kind enough to drive the extra distance to a mall the has a bloomies but the only small Roxy in pacific was rather worn looking. I am now going to wait for sure for the Nordstrom sale. If Bailey does not make me jump for joy then I might break down and either get a tumi backpack/ sling bag I saw or the Camo small Roxy. I am going to try and go with what I really love on sale or not.



I rarely buy full-price.., haven't regretted Camo Small Roxy though. If you dress casual a bit of the time, it may be a good choice for you too.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I agree with you about the black lining I don't know what MZ was thinking. I had RoxyCB and that black lining was deff a deal breaker. I got rid of the bag bc of that among other things.



Almost as if it was an error in communication with factory...crazy...everybody avoids "black hole" bags - and their whole concept is anything but that...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I rarely buy full-price.., haven't regretted Camo Small Roxy though. If you dress casual a bit of the time, it may be a good choice for you too.


That's what I'm thinking. Though I am really curious about dawn Bailey. Right now I have a blue tumi tech cross body bag that works great but has clunky hard wear . If Bailey is a good blue . I will replace the tumi with it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Almost as if it was an error in communication with factory...crazy...everybody avoids "black hole" bags - and their whole concept is anything but that...


That is what I was wondering too.


----------



## psucutie

FYI sale prices majorly reduced


----------



## honu

I noticed on the website that the sale prices are reduced - I purchased a small Madison and just got it yesterday. Has anyone been able to get a price adjustment on sale items?


----------



## psucutie

honu said:


> I noticed on the website that the sale prices are reduced - I purchased a small Madison and just got it yesterday. Has anyone been able to get a price adjustment on sale items?



I got a store credit.  Give them a call.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware



Stories like this are a wonderful antidote to the terrible events that seem to be happening with greater frequency every day. 

Thank you for sharing this story of unprompted kindness and lifting us up along with you [emoji254]

Hugs to you and your angel [emoji171]


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> FYI sale prices majorly reduced



OMG [emoji85]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> FYI sale prices majorly reduced



Whoa! Those prices are epically low.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Must. Resist. Sale.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Must. Resist. Sale.



Get the yoga mat out...strike the pose...Om..Om..Must. Resist. Sale.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Whoa! Those prices are epically low.



I think it was this time last year I got my Clove Kara and Mercury Penny epically low. Have to say...don't regret.


Back to yoga pose.


----------



## Reba

If there are any clean people out there...not afraid of light colors...I saw the Markham Crossbody in Flax/Pacific real life. It was stunning. That price?  I really can't. But...OMG...so cute/striking/nautical/outfit maker...on the cheap!


----------



## Reba

They continue to DROP Poppy Small Roxy $138!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Must. Resist. Sale.



Yea...no. River Frankie somehow jumped into my cart and was purchased...if I blame the heat do you think my DH will buy that for an excuse?


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Yea...no. River Frankie somehow jumped into my cart and was purchased...if I blame the heat do you think my DH will buy that for an excuse?



Tell him it was combo of heat and fumes from cleaning products...now quick...go clean something!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Reba said:


> Tell him it was combo of heat and fumes from cleaning products...now quick...go clean something!!!



Lol!! He is the cleaner...except the bathroom...figures that is mine lol!


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Lol!! He is the cleaner...except the bathroom...figures that is mine lol!



Bite the bullet..do the full-house..(just this once) [emoji41]


----------



## dmc60

Morisa said:


> How does the large roxy compare with the belle?


 I feel like the Belle is larger, even though the measurements say they are almost the same size.  They are just so differently shaped.  One of the things I have noticed about the Roxy line is the weight - or lack of.  The large Roxy feels much lighter than the Belle.  If I have time, I'll try for a couple comparison shots.


----------



## dmc60

So this showed up in the mailbox today.  Love the color!


----------



## makn808

Odebdo said:


> Yea...no. River Frankie somehow jumped into my cart and was purchased...if I blame the heat do you think my DH will buy that for an excuse?


Hahaha! I love this. That is an insane price for Frankie!



Reba said:


> Bite the bullet..do the full-house..(just this once) [emoji41]


Ha! I do recall feigning a muscle pull once...conveniently a lovely piece of jewelry found its way to my jewelry box...


----------



## ms p

I just saw this week's summer special and further price reduction on sale. Can someone advise me on the following options? Thanks[emoji253]

1. Mineral Regular Roxy $150
2. Thunder Frankie $158
3. Sage small Markham $146
4. Cloud baby jane $138
5. Sage Parker $146 or leopard Parker $154
6. Poppy Small Madison $142
7. Cloud/ Thunder/ River small nikki $150

Currently I've mzw mineral Frankie and pacific pippa. I usually prefer double strap shoulder bag and needs to carry a 12" folded umbrella daily.


----------



## dmc60

ms p said:


> I just saw this week's summer special and further price reduction on sale. Can someone advise me on the following options? Thanks[emoji253]
> 
> 1. Mineral Regular Roxy $150
> 2. Thunder Frankie $158
> 3. Sage small Markham $146
> 4. Cloud baby jane $138
> 5. Sage Parker $146 or leopard Parker $154
> 6. Poppy Small Madison $142
> 7. Cloud/ Thunder/ River small nikki $150
> 
> Currently I've mzw mineral Frankie and pacific pippa. I usually prefer double strap shoulder bag and needs to carry a 12" folded umbrella daily.


I don't think a 12" umbrella will fit in the baby Jane.  It should definitely fit in the Frankie or the Roxy and that's a great price on the Frankie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Yea...no. River Frankie somehow jumped into my cart and was purchased...if I blame the heat do you think my DH will buy that for an excuse?



Haha! As annoyed as I am at the low price two weeks after I bought it, I am really happy for you! I love this bag so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> They continue to DROP Poppy Small Roxy $138!



I know...great great deal.


----------



## makn808

ms p said:


> I just saw this week's summer special and further price reduction on sale. Can someone advise me on the following options? Thanks[emoji253]
> 
> 1. Mineral Regular Roxy $150
> 2. Thunder Frankie $158
> 3. Sage small Markham $146
> 4. Cloud baby jane $138
> 5. Sage Parker $146 or leopard Parker $154
> 6. Poppy Small Madison $142
> 7. Cloud/ Thunder/ River small nikki $150
> 
> Currently I've mzw mineral Frankie and pacific pippa. I usually prefer double strap shoulder bag and needs to carry a 12" folded umbrella daily.


Do you mean river Frankie? Thunder Frankie would be a total whoa! I just got thunder snikki (asking for a credit back on the difference from last week) and a 12" umbrella could fit but it would be tight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I feel like the Belle is larger, even though the measurements say they are almost the same size.  They are just so differently shaped.  One of the things I have noticed about the Roxy line is the weight - or lack of.  The large Roxy feels much lighter than the Belle.  If I have time, I'll try for a couple comparison shots.



Agree. Similar in size but Lg Roxy is so much lighter and the shape is different than Belle. I find Lg Roxy's shape to be more usable. There's a lot of space at the top of Belle that's not super usable, IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I just saw this week's summer special and further price reduction on sale. Can someone advise me on the following options? Thanks[emoji253]
> 
> 1. Mineral Regular Roxy $150
> 2. Thunder Frankie $158
> 3. Sage small Markham $146
> 4. Cloud baby jane $138
> 5. Sage Parker $146 or leopard Parker $154
> 6. Poppy Small Madison $142
> 7. Cloud/ Thunder/ River small nikki $150
> 
> Currently I've mzw mineral Frankie and pacific pippa. I usually prefer double strap shoulder bag and needs to carry a 12" folded umbrella daily.



I think you will need the Roxy or Frankie to fit your umbrella.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you will need the Roxy or Frankie to fit your umbrella.



I would go with Luvs' recommendations...the rest of our's pale...[emoji6]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I would go with Luvs' recommendations...the rest of our's pale...[emoji6]





LuvAllBags said:


> I think you will need the Roxy or Frankie to fit your umbrella.


Thanks both  I think I'll get regular Roxy to try.


----------



## PJovie

I just received my Bea from mza on-line, she's beautiful!  But... I'm having trouble keeping one of the handles from slipping off my shoulder.  Do the handles wear with time, should I tough it out?  Or am I just one of those people that should try a different mzw style.  Also the pleats were really puffed out.  I pulled them down a bit.   Torn


----------



## madaboutdarcy

Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware



Beautiful bag and story, Reba! Thanks for sharing. So nice.


----------



## furbaby119

I just saw the mini metro tote and am loving the size. don't want the cheetah print and not into the navy. contacted them and they said they may release in new colors. does anyone own one of these babies?? my one and only MZW is the medium sutton which is just too large for my everyday use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I would go with Luvs' recommendations...the rest of our's pale...[emoji6]



Ha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

furbaby119 said:


> I just saw the mini metro tote and am loving the size. don't want the cheetah print and not into the navy. contacted them and they said they may release in new colors. does anyone own one of these babies?? my one and only MZW is the medium sutton which is just too large for my everyday use.



I had and sold in Kingsport Grey...it is a great little bag. Glad to hear it may be coming in more colors! You may also like small sutton. It is a terrific small bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> I just received my Bea from mza on-line, she's beautiful!  But... I'm having trouble keeping one of the handles from slipping off my shoulder.  Do the handles wear with time, should I tough it out?  Or am I just one of those people that should try a different mzw style.  Also the pleats were really puffed out.  I pulled them down a bit.   Torn
> View attachment 3404021



Lovely! Bea is so pretty. I can't shoulder carry Bea because it doesn't stay up. But it does for others. Depends on your shoulder slope! The straps will soften, but it takes a while with the classic black leather. It's pretty stiff.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Do you mean river Frankie? Thunder Frankie would be a total whoa! I just got thunder snikki (asking for a credit back on the difference from last week) and a 12" umbrella could fit but it would be tight.



Do you like the Small Nikki style?


----------



## pursephonie

It might be certain stores... Mine in Cda said they wouldn't carry MZW in store anymore. A few others in the FB group have heard similar from their locations. I really hope it's not true... Part of the amazing thing about Nordstrom coming to Canada were all the amazing brands it's brought to us. Their handbag section now basically consists of some high end stuff and huge collections of Michael Kors, Kate Spade and Coach... All of which have standalone boutiques in the same mall. 

Yes, I'm rattled that they're taking my MZW away [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pursephonie

Oh, and the person who was asking above t Cece - I've had one. It's very comfortable and carries a nice amount, and looks wonderful. I didn't like the black lining - definitely made it a black hole bag. But it's a wonderful backpack. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

pursephonie said:


> It might be certain stores... Mine in Cda said they wouldn't carry MZW in store anymore. A few others in the FB group have heard similar from their locations. I really hope it's not true... Part of the amazing thing about Nordstrom coming to Canada were all the amazing brands it's brought to us. Their handbag section now basically consists of some high end stuff and huge collections of Michael Kors, Kate Spade and Coach... All of which have standalone boutiques in the same mall.
> 
> Yes, I'm rattled that they're taking my MZW away [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app



This is the same as mine...no more MZ...lots of Coach, Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Michael Kors. There's a KS boutique next door and a MK boutique across the hall. Odd and annoying. At least my Nordies still has Longchamp...for now.


----------



## Reba

pursephonie said:


> It might be certain stores... Mine in Cda said they wouldn't carry MZW in store anymore. A few others in the FB group have heard similar from their locations. I really hope it's not true... Part of the amazing thing about Nordstrom coming to Canada were all the amazing brands it's brought to us. Their handbag section now basically consists of some high end stuff and huge collections of Michael Kors, Kate Spade and Coach... All of which have standalone boutiques in the same mall.
> 
> Yes, I'm rattled that they're taking my MZW away [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Will it still be online?


----------



## mbaldino

I was up late last night just "looking" for a new bag.  I saw the river Frankie for a great deal and snatched her up. This will be my first Frankie and my first bag in the color river. I've havent seen either in real life so I'm hoping it is amazing. I've heard so many wonderful things about the Frankie on this forum that I just couldn't resist at this price.


----------



## pursephonie

Reba said:


> Will it still be online?


SA said yes... 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Do you like the Small Nikki style?


Good question Reba. She arrived yesterday and I unpacked her, but I'm still on the fence. I took off the handles because I'm a lazy one strap gal, so I'd only use the cb strap. I'm not sure if the open rings sans handles look wonky or not. And I need to load her and see if her cb look is alright. Finally, the flappy zippergate issue. Thankfully it isn't like Mayfair, it's like a breakaway zipper without the breakaway so I need to use her and see how she functions in the real world. I'm going to pack her (sob...goodbye sweet camo xbroxy!) and take her for a spin this weekend. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Have to share...,  I have an MZ [emoji56]...  She wasn't using a beautiful MZ and thought to give to me. A very random act of kindness. So appreciated; you all know I love my MZ...but, also because it was so random and it was at a moment when I was feeling down..., going to try to see how I can maybe do a random act of kindness soon, because I know, they do make a difference. Anyhow...this will be a keeper in my collection forever along with her note and lucky penny in the inside zip...
> Here is my most beautiful MZ - for many reasons..
> 
> View attachment 3403401
> 
> 
> Bea in Kingsport Grey with Rosegold Hardware



So lovely. The bag and the story!


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Though I am really curious about dawn Bailey. Right now I have a blue tumi tech cross body bag that works great but has clunky hard wear . If Bailey is a good blue . I will replace the tumi with it.



Dawn is a really lovely dark dark blue with light blue lining. I have a Dawn Lizzy and I [emoji173]️ it.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Good question Reba. She arrived yesterday and I unpacked her, but I'm still on the fence. I took off the handles because I'm a lazy one strap gal, so I'd only use the cb strap. I'm not sure if the open rings sans handles look wonky or not. And I need to load her and see if her cb look is alright. Finally, the flappy zippergate issue. Thankfully it isn't like Mayfair, it's like a breakaway zipper without the breakaway so I need to use her and see how she functions in the real world. I'm going to pack her (sob...goodbye sweet camo xbroxy!) and take her for a spin this weekend. Stay tuned!!!



Hope it works for you. Ha, ha on the sob for Camo..no worries...she'll still be there. Good not to over-do it with one bag and tire of it. Spread the [emoji164]-[emoji175]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbaldino said:


> I was up late last night just "looking" for a new bag.  I saw the river Frankie for a great deal and snatched her up. This will be my first Frankie and my first bag in the color river. I've havent seen either in real life so I'm hoping it is amazing. I've heard so many wonderful things about the Frankie on this forum that I just couldn't resist at this price.



Congrats...great choice. I am a huge Frankie fan, and have been carrying River Frankie for 2 weeks...and have gotten more compliments and questions than on any other bag - ever. Blue really attracts people's attention.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Dawn is a really lovely dark dark blue with light blue lining. I have a Dawn Lizzy and I [emoji173]️ it.



Had Dawn Paige - sold - not the best style for me (too skinny/narrow in depth). But, loved the color. Should have got Lizzy in Dawn, not Paige.


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely! Bea is so pretty. I can't shoulder carry Bea because it doesn't stay up. But it does for others. Depends on your shoulder slope! The straps will soften, but it takes a while with the classic black leather. It's pretty stiff.


Bea is so unique and lovely. I may have to learn to carry her on the crook of my elbow.


----------



## Reba

Schwing[emoji92]...Nordies just re-price matched the Poppy Small Roxy which is enroute...now have new sale price minus my Nordstrom notes...


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> Bea is so unique and lovely. I may have to learn to carry her on the crook of my elbow.



Bea is new to me too. I think she is gorgeous. The leather on my handles are soft, and do seem to stay on shoulder; however, I will probably carry her crook of arm. I think it will be more comfy that way, and everybody can see her gorgeousness that way [emoji6]


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> Schwing[emoji92]...Nordies just re-price matched the Poppy Small Roxy which is enroute...now have new sale price minus my Nordstrom notes...


Score!!!  Great job!


----------



## lv lover steph

Bought the Chelsea weekender at a deal of a steal... Hope I like it!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Bought the Chelsea weekender at a deal of a steal... Hope I like it!



It's a great color and such a great price for a bag that I am sure will be a wonderful weekender.  Hope you love.


----------



## lv lover steph

Thanks!  I am thinking of trying to use it for all the stuff I drag around.  I use a large metro now but I don't love it!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Thanks!  I am thinking of trying to use it for all the stuff I drag around.  I use a large metro now but I don't love it!



That's a lot of stuff!  Are you in sales?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats...great choice. I am a huge Frankie fan, and have been carrying River Frankie for 2 weeks...and have gotten more compliments and questions than on any other bag - ever. Blue really attracts people's attention.


Can you share a photo of it worn in natural light?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

pursephonie said:


> It might be certain stores... Mine in Cda said they wouldn't carry MZW in store anymore. A few others in the FB group have heard similar from their locations. I really hope it's not true... Part of the amazing thing about Nordstrom coming to Canada were all the amazing brands it's brought to us. Their handbag section now basically consists of some high end stuff and huge collections of Michael Kors, Kate Spade and Coach... All of which have standalone boutiques in the same mall.
> 
> Yes, I'm rattled that they're taking my MZW away [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Do you mind if I ask where in Canada you are? I'm in Canada, too (Toronto-ish) but haven't yet made it to a Nordies. I have been to the Saks that's sharing space with the flagship Queen Street Hudson's Bay, but the selection of bags isn't stellar there, either. A lot of duplication with Holt's. And no MZW.



mbaldino said:


> I was up late last night just "looking" for a new bag.  I saw the river Frankie for a great deal and snatched her up. This will be my first Frankie and my first bag in the color river. I've havent seen either in real life so I'm hoping it is amazing. I've heard so many wonderful things about the Frankie on this forum that I just couldn't resist at this price.



Congrats! Frankie is amazing and such a statement piece in River. 



lv lover steph said:


> Bought the Chelsea weekender at a deal of a steal... Hope I like it!





lv lover steph said:


> Thanks!  I am thinking of trying to use it for all the stuff I drag around.  I use a large metro now but I don't love it!



Pacific is such an amazing colour. Enough of a colour to be interesting but still quite neutral so as to be very easy to wear. 

What don't you like about the large metro? I've got one on the way to me but def'initely have my eye on the Chelsea Weekender. Just thought that both might be functional duplication.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Hope it works for you. Ha, ha on the sob for Camo..no worries...she'll still be there. Good not to over-do it with one bag and tire of it. Spread the [emoji164]-[emoji175]


Snikki fail. I unpacked camo xbr, packed snikki, walked around the house...then went back and repacked camo xbr. Apparently my obsession with camo is undiluted. I so think snikki would fare better when I carry more stuff, like in the fall and winter. It has better depth compared to Paige. I did notice, because snikki has fewer panels of nylon, she has higher schlump potential which isn't a good thing for this style. Still on the fence if she is a keeper...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Good question Reba. She arrived yesterday and I unpacked her, but I'm still on the fence. I took off the handles because I'm a lazy one strap gal, so I'd only use the cb strap. I'm not sure if the open rings sans handles look wonky or not. And I need to load her and see if her cb look is alright. Finally, the flappy zippergate issue. Thankfully it isn't like Mayfair, it's like a breakaway zipper without the breakaway so I need to use her and see how she functions in the real world. I'm going to pack her (sob...goodbye sweet camo xbroxy!) and take her for a spin this weekend. Stay tuned!!!



Y'know what's funny...I actually really like flappy zippergate. It's how the top of all the metros works. I carried my leather smetro today on a shopping excursion and found that the closure enabled me to stuff the bag with more acquisitions while still zipping the top closed and keeping my items (new shoes) secure. I also then laid a water bottle on top and it was cradled there securely but easily accessible. I'll admit, when it's standing up above the top of the bag itself, it does look a bit odd, but functionally it kinda works for me. 

Can we still be friends?  xoxox


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Y'know what's funny...I actually really like flappy zippergate. It's how the top of all the metros works. I carried my leather smetro today on a shopping excursion and found that the closure enabled me to stuff the bag with more acquisitions while still zipping the top closed and keeping my items (new shoes) secure. I also then laid a water bottle on top and it was cradled there securely but easily accessible. I'll admit, when it's standing up above the top of the bag itself, it does look a bit odd, but functionally it kinda works for me.
> 
> Can we still be friends?  xoxox


Haha! Of course we are still friends! I get the functionality of flappy zip. Its on my LLBean totes too. I'm cool with tote flaps, I get lazy and easily annoyed when they're on my handbags. I like being able to open and close with one hand.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep looking at the sale so much my head is spinning.


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> That's a lot of stuff!  Are you in sales?



I was but am taking a hiatus!  Ha!  I guess big bag habits die hard!  I was thinking more for the summer pool days with towels, lunch, etc.  but it might be too big for that.  I guess we will see!


----------



## pursephonie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Do you mind if I ask where in Canada you are? I'm in Canada, too (Toronto-ish) but haven't yet made it to a Nordies. I have been to the Saks that's sharing space with the flagship Queen Street Hudson's Bay, but the selection of bags isn't stellar there, either. A lot of duplication with Holt's. And no MZW.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Frankie is amazing and such a statement piece in River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific is such an amazing colour. Enough of a colour to be interesting but still quite neutral so as to be very easy to wear.
> 
> What don't you like about the large metro? I've got one on the way to me but def'initely have my eye on the Chelsea Weekender. Just thought that both might be functional duplication.


I'm in Ottawa, so not too far away. Isn't Toronto getting Nordstrom later this year? Wonder if they'll carry MZW there...


----------



## lv lover steph

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Do you mind if I ask where in Canada you are? I'm in Canada, too (Toronto-ish) but haven't yet made it to a Nordies. I have been to the Saks that's sharing space with the flagship Queen Street Hudson's Bay, but the selection of bags isn't stellar there, either. A lot of duplication with Holt's. And no MZW.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Frankie is amazing and such a statement piece in River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific is such an amazing colour. Enough of a colour to be interesting but still quite neutral so as to be very easy to wear.
> 
> What don't you like about the large metro? I've got one on the way to me but def'initely have my eye on the Chelsea Weekender. Just thought that both might be functional duplication.



I like the metro but it doesn't stay on my shoulder well and sometimes I feel like I am carrying a big puffball.  I really like single straps.  It is structured but unstructured which sounds weird. Sometimes that works for me and others it doesn't.


----------



## mariposa08

I can't believe the sale prices!  I feel like I should buy 5 bags!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> I was but am taking a hiatus!  Ha!  I guess big bag habits die hard!  I was thinking more for the summer pool days with towels, lunch, etc.  but it might be too big for that.  I guess we will see!



Well good!!!  That sounds more fun!! [emoji295]️[emoji525][emoji897][emoji1340][emoji160]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I can't believe the sale prices!  I feel like I should buy 5 bags!



Have you caved on any??


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Bought the Chelsea weekender at a deal of a steal... Hope I like it!



Awesome deal! Congrats! Hope you like it too. I am so trying to avoid the sale, but some of the deals are phenomenal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can you share a photo of it worn in natural light?



I don't do mod pics, but I posted some pics a few pages back. Color is accurate.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Thanks!  I am thinking of trying to use it for all the stuff I drag around.  I use a large metro now but I don't love it!



Great idea! Metros don't stay on my shoulder.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Y'know what's funny...I actually really like flappy zippergate. It's how the top of all the metros works. I carried my leather smetro today on a shopping excursion and found that the closure enabled me to stuff the bag with more acquisitions while still zipping the top closed and keeping my items (new shoes) secure. I also then laid a water bottle on top and it was cradled there securely but easily accessible. I'll admit, when it's standing up above the top of the bag itself, it does look a bit odd, but functionally it kinda works for me.
> 
> Can we still be friends?  xoxox



I also like the flappy zippergate on my Lg Metro, which I use a ton for travel. I do the same...water bottle tucked on top. Don't like it in the handbags though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> I was but am taking a hiatus!  Ha!  I guess big bag habits die hard!  I was thinking more for the summer pool days with towels, lunch, etc.  but it might be too big for that.  I guess we will see!



I think it will be perfect for that. Reg Chelsea is too small for pool/beach stuff.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the sale so much my head is spinning.





mariposa08 said:


> I can't believe the sale prices!  I feel like I should buy 5 bags!



I'm with you ladies...but trying to resist because I almost never end up keeping my sale purchases.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am going to continue to resist the sale because I have my eye on so many others... I want a Jim bag and a Scarlet Small Chelsea. AND I believe we'll be seeing Roxy in Amethyst.  AND Cust Svc told me Lg Roxy will be coming in gray this fall. AND who know what wonders will come when Dawn is re-released. AND I always break the bank during Advent. No sale for me...want my fall babies.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I am going to continue to resist the sale because I have my eye on so many others... I want a Jim bag and a Scarlet Small Chelsea. AND I believe we'll be seeing Roxy in Amethyst.  AND Cust Svc told me Lg Roxy will be coming in gray this fall. AND who know what wonders will come when Dawn is re-released. AND I always break the bank during Advent. No sale for me...want my fall babies.


I think I should follow your lead. As much as I like some of the things on sale now,it is not love.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am going to continue to resist the sale because I have my eye on so many others... I want a Jim bag and a Scarlet Small Chelsea. AND I believe we'll be seeing Roxy in Amethyst.  AND Cust Svc told me Lg Roxy will be coming in gray this fall. AND who know what wonders will come when Dawn is re-released. AND I always break the bank during Advent. No sale for me...want my fall babies.



Yes Luv...but, you already have River Frankie! [emoji170][emoji31]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes Luv...but, you already have River Frankie! [emoji170][emoji31]



True! And that is likely the best deal we'll ever see for a Frankie if folks want to give the style a try.


----------



## makn808

In the fb group, someone mentioned speaking with someone at mzw, who said the super low prices are to clear out inventory because they have a larger than usual fall line coming out! Fall usually has great colors...so excited!!!


----------



## mosobamboo

this post calms my mind. I will stop looking at sales now. 
i also asked customer service. they said there was no immediate plan of issuing black roxy with gold hardware


----------



## mosobamboo

just out of curiosity, does anyone know why the current sale does not include any of the metro bags?


----------



## mariposa08

mosobamboo said:


> just out of curiosity, does anyone know why the current sale does not include any of the metro bags?



Metros don't go on sale regularly. I think they sell quite well so they only discount them for special occasions like last year there was a day of advent with metros on sale.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Have you caved on any??



I caved on River Frankie last night.  I was really proud of myself for not buying it, but the $158 price got me.  I'm super tempted by the black reg roxy--- my jade reg. roxy is one of my most used bags.  I have large roxy in black mineral though and I'm not sure there is enough difference in the two to get both in the same color combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> just out of curiosity, does anyone know why the current sale does not include any of the metro bags?



They don't usually go on sale. They may also be saving the spring colors for a Summer Friday special. I would not be surprised to see the Cloud, Poppy, Taupe and Zig Zag metros in a Summer Friday special very soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I caved on River Frankie last night.  I was really proud of myself for not buying it, but the $158 price got me.  I'm super tempted by the black reg roxy--- my jade reg. roxy is one of my most used bags.  I have large roxy in black mineral though and I'm not sure there is enough difference in the two to get both in the same color combo.



Congrats...you won't be sorry. I am loving mine.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I caved on River Frankie last night.  I was really proud of myself for not buying it, but the $158 price got me.  I'm super tempted by the black reg roxy--- my jade reg. roxy is one of my most used bags.  I have large roxy in black mineral though and I'm not sure there is enough difference in the two to get both in the same color combo.



Because you own and use a Black Mineral..., let me pick your brain. I mostly use a pouch system in my bags..., (stain paranoia and organized ocd).  That being said, should "black hole" in those black lined bags bother me?   Congrats on River Frankie...show us one of your amazing mod pics...once you get it...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Because you own and use a Black Mineral..., let me pick your brain. I mostly use a pouch system in my bags..., (stain paranoia and organized ocd).  That being said, should "black hole" in those black lined bags bother me?



The black lining hasn't ever bothered me or made me lose anything.   I use pouches so maybe that is why-- not a lot of small items floating around my bags.  If you have your things mostly in pouches I really don't think it will turn into a black hole.

ETA:  I really love the black mineral bags--- so so much more than I thought I would when they were first released.  The leather on it adds a bit of pop while still being really classy looking IMO.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> The black lining hasn't ever bothered me or made me lose anything.   I use pouches so maybe that is why-- not a lot of small items floating around my bags.  If you have your things mostly in pouches I really don't think it will turn into a black hole.
> 
> ETA:  I really love the black mineral bags--- so so much more than I thought I would when they were first released.  The leather on it adds a bit of pop while still being really classy looking IMO.



Great info..., one more question.., what is the "metallic" feature?  Subtle?  Glittery?


----------



## mosobamboo

mariposa08 said:


> Metros don't go on sale regularly. I think they sell quite well so they only discount them for special occasions like last year there was a day of advent with metros on sale.





LuvAllBags said:


> They don't usually go on sale. They may also be saving the spring colors for a Summer Friday special. I would not be surprised to see the Cloud, Poppy, Taupe and Zig Zag metros in a Summer Friday special very soon.



thank you both. i will get my wallet ready for a medium sutton


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> The black lining hasn't ever bothered me or made me lose anything.   I use pouches so maybe that is why-- not a lot of small items floating around my bags.  If you have your things mostly in pouches I really don't think it will turn into a black hole.
> 
> ETA:  I really love the black mineral bags--- so so much more than I thought I would when they were first released.  The leather on it adds a bit of pop while still being really classy looking IMO.


Would you be able to show a close up of what the leather looks like on the black roxy?


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone know if it will be a super bright amethyst color or more of a dark jewel tone?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

pursephonie said:


> I'm in Ottawa, so not too far away. Isn't Toronto getting Nordstrom later this year? Wonder if they'll carry MZW there...



Ha! Well if it hasn't opened yet that's probably why I haven't yet been. Obviously I do most of my shopping online and have no idea what's happening in the bricks and mortar world. 

My DH is from Renfrew so we're in the Ottawa Valley area fairly regularly!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

lv lover steph said:


> I like the metro but it doesn't stay on my shoulder well and sometimes I feel like I am carrying a big puffball.  I really like single straps.  It is structured but unstructured which sounds weird. Sometimes that works for me and others it doesn't.



This totally makes sense. I feel the same way about medium metro. I also have Chelsea and somehow these oddities are less pronounced despite the similarity in their shapes. And for sure the straps stay better.


----------



## lv lover steph

NamkhaDrolma said:


> This totally makes sense. I feel the same way about medium metro. I also have Chelsea and somehow these oddities are less pronounced despite the similarity in their shapes. And for sure the straps stay better.



That is good to know! Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## Reba

Slowly but surely the Sale Page is dwindling..thank goodness!  I actually typed a list of my bags in the notes section of my phone to convince myself I did not need anything!  The Small Roxy in black is calling to me...my list says I don't need another black bag. I am just enjoying my current "place for everything" in Camo so much [emoji16]


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone know if it will be a super bright amethyst color or more of a dark jewel tone?


I'm not sure what mzw will have and what wholesale will have, but here are pics...


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> I'm not sure what mzw will have and what wholesale will have, but here are pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405137
> View attachment 3405138
> View attachment 3405139
> View attachment 3405140
> View attachment 3405141
> View attachment 3405142
> View attachment 3405143


Oh my goodness! My jaw just dropped. I love the Roxy in this. Is that the small roxy or regular? Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh my goodness! My jaw just dropped. I love the Roxy in this. Is that the small roxy or regular? Thank you so much for posting this.



That looks like Regular Roxy..has front zip pocket....


----------



## Reba

Such a pretty purple!  If they do one size Roxy, will they do the others too?


----------



## makn808

It's nice to finally see a deep purple with silver hw. I wonder how close to blackberry or plum it'll be... Their pics aren't always true to life when it comes to colors. You'd think they would do the Roxy series and not just one Roxy, but you never know with mzw. Looks like they included Abbey cb too. Hmm...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Slowly but surely the Sale Page is dwindling..thank goodness!  I actually typed a list of my bags in the notes section of my phone to convince myself I did not need anything!  The Small Roxy in black is calling to me...my list says I don't need another black bag. I am just enjoying my current "place for everything" in Camo so much [emoji16]



Ha! I do this too!


----------



## dcooney4

If they do this in small roxy I will say sold!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm not sure what mzw will have and what wholesale will have, but here are pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405137
> View attachment 3405138
> View attachment 3405139
> View attachment 3405140
> View attachment 3405141
> View attachment 3405142
> View attachment 3405143



Thank you for posting! This motivates me to keep ignoring the sale...(eyes closed, fingers in ears...lalalalalalalala)


----------



## dcooney4

Are the regular roxy's very large?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Such a pretty purple!  If they do one size Roxy, will they do the others too?



It's definitely not coming in Lg Roxy. I asked. I did not ask about Small Roxy, so not sure there.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If they do this in small roxy I will say sold!



That makes 2 of us!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you for posting! This motivates me to keep ignoring the sale...(eyes closed, fingers in ears...lalalalalalalala)


I am with you. I even went so far as to put small roxy in my cart. Haven't pulled the trigger yet though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Are the regular roxy's very large?



I posted comparison pics a few pages back or in the photos thread (can't remember). Very similar to Jane in size, just a few nominal differences.


----------



## dcooney4

Leaving shortly to meet up and get rid of one of my black leather totes. I am still not sure about the leather on the black one. I don't know what it looks like up close and wonder if I would get tired of it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I posted comparison pics a few pages back or in the photos thread (can't remember). Very similar to Jane in size, just a few nominal differences.


Thanks I will go search.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> It's nice to finally see a deep purple with silver hw. I wonder how close to blackberry or plum it'll be... Their pics aren't always true to life when it comes to colors. You'd think they would do the Roxy series and not just one Roxy, but you never know with mzw. Looks like they included Abbey cb too. Hmm...



Where did you get photos?  Facebook group?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Great info..., one more question.., what is the "metallic" feature?  Subtle?  Glittery?



It's just the texture of the leather--- I think it's subtle and really adds something to a black bag that is otherwise streamlined.  I can see why they did it on the black bags---- the frankie with the mineral leather is TDF IMO.  It's just really sharp and gorgeous.  It's why even though I definitely don't need another black bag I keep looking at the reg. roxy because it's just such a good looking combo.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Would you be able to show a close up of what the leather looks like on the black roxy?


sure I will do that in a little bit


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> It's just the texture of the leather--- I think it's subtle and really adds something to a black bag that is otherwise streamlined.  I can see why they did it on the black bags---- the frankie with the mineral leather is TDF IMO.  It's just really sharp and gorgeous.  It's why even though I definitely don't need another black bag I keep looking at the reg. roxy because it's just such a good looking combo.



Oh no..., you make it sound too good!  Why so many good choices all at once!  Wondering if I should return my Poppy to Nordstrom and get this Black instead. Then of course will have to get that purple if they make in Small Roxy..., I may have to purge a bag or two


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh no..., you make it sound too good!  Why so many good choices all at once!  Wondering if I should return my Poppy to Nordstrom and get this Black instead. Then of course will have to get that purple if they make in Small Roxy..., I may have to purge a bag or two




I'm no good at which bags to buy/not buy. I definitely want a darker reg. roxy-- but do I wait and see if camo ever gets marked down, wait for purple, or go for black?   The huge positive on these bags right now though is that if we buy and then decide we would rather have a different color the prices are low enough that we shouldn't take too much of a loss when selling.  At least with your nordstrom bag you can hold onto it and think on it before deciding if you want to keep/return.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> sure I will do that in a little bit


Thank you! I am out now but I will keep checking.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm no good at which bags to buy/not buy. I definitely want a darker reg. roxy-- but do I wait and see if camo ever gets marked down, wait for purple, or go for black?   The huge positive on these bags right now though is that if we buy and then decide we would rather have a different color the prices are low enough that we shouldn't take too much of a loss when selling.  At least with your nordstrom bag you can hold onto it and think on it before deciding if you want to keep/return.



True on Nordies return. The selling game is getting pretty crowded!  So many listings..is a bit crazy. Trying to buy smart. I knew I wanted that Camo.., was willing to pay cause I really wanted for Summer. My fear now is the Purple (if they have the style I want) will be so popular that I might have to do full-price again!  I am still mad about missing Currant..., how many years ago was that!


----------



## pursephonie

makn808 said:


> It's nice to finally see a deep purple with silver hw. I wonder how close to blackberry or plum it'll be... Their pics aren't always true to life when it comes to colors. You'd think they would do the Roxy series and not just one Roxy, but you never know with mzw. Looks like they included Abbey cb too. Hmm...


Seriously nice to have silver HW... I just can't wait to see the colour IRL though. I feel like it's a redo of Currant, when what I had really hoped for was a richer Concord.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just bought river Frankie. I just could not resist the price.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just bought river Frankie. I just could not resist the price.



Good for you!  It's a great deal.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> True on Nordies return. The selling game is getting pretty crowded!  So many listings..is a bit crazy. Trying to buy smart. I knew I wanted that Camo.., was willing to pay cause I really wanted for Summer. My fear now is the Purple (if they have the style I want) will be so popular that I might have to do full-price again!  I am still mad about missing Currant..., how many years ago was that!



There are colors that I've HAD and SOLD that I so wish I could get my hands on.  Missing out on a good color that we know doesn't come around again is the worst. Their brand has grown a lot too and things sell out faster than before.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> There are colors that I've HAD and SOLD that I so wish I could get my hands on.  Missing out on a good color that we know doesn't come around again is the worst. Their brand has grown a lot too and things sell out faster than before.



I think I will skip the Mineral Black...even though such a good deal...and will kick myself at some point. I will check out the Poppy, it arrives tomorrow. After my Nordie Notes, I am only paying $104 after taxes..pretty cheap. Will keep unless I really don't think I will use that color. Then I am going to hold out for a Small Roxy in that Purple or another amazing Fall color. ......that's the plan anyway [emoji6]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I think I will skip the Mineral Black...even though such a good deal...and will kick myself at some point. I will check out the Poppy, it arrives tomorrow. After my Nordie Notes, I am only paying $104 after taxes..pretty cheap. Will keep unless I really don't think I will use that color. Then I am going to hold out for a Small Roxy in that Purple or another amazing Fall color. ......that's the plan anyway [emoji6]



Good plan and great price on poppy roxy!


----------



## makn808

Yep! I don't know how the posters got it though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Good for you!  It's a great deal.


I know, right? Around a hundred and fifty is my sweet spot where it really does not seem excessive at all if it's something I'm really planning to get many many wears from, that's functional and durable for the long term. At $200 + I start to just cheap out and tell myself I'll just wait for sales or a used one on eBay someday, etc.... And gives me time to see if I am still so hot for the particular bag in three months (or 3 years).


----------



## dcooney4

What's everyone using today?


----------



## dcooney4

Kara for me!


----------



## makn808

I'm still camo crazy... I know, it's like groundhog day for me.


----------



## Reba

Weekend casual Camo..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have never actually seen an mz wallace bag in person! I do not belong alongside you connoisseurs! 
I am so excited though that I have the black Kate and river Frankie coming because I was thinking that something smaller than the Kate would be good to have, too, and there's a good chance the frankie perfectly matches my favorite blue suede espadrilles (spelling?) and cashmere cardigan hoodie that are go to favorite warmer weather pieces I put on at the door (we get chilly weather quite often in the summer -like in the 50s). I can't wait to get it and see!! Wish it didn't have to travel overseas to get to me!


----------



## pursephonie

Dawn Paige!


----------



## PJovie

pursephonie said:


> Dawn Paige!


Look at that lining!!!!!  Beautiful


----------



## PJovie

dcooney4 said:


> What's everyone using today?


My jade Chelsea. I was so on the fence about the color. My bags lean towards lots of black and some red. This makes me happy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

PJovie said:


> Look at that lining!!!!!  Beautiful


Exactly! Gorgeous lining. Is dawn the same as a navy blue?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> There are colors that I've HAD and SOLD that I so wish I could get my hands on.  Missing out on a good color that we know doesn't come around again is the worst. Their brand has grown a lot too and things sell out faster than before.



True. The really good colors don't last.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nice bags, everyone! I'm still with River Frankie but switching to something else for this week.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Yep! I don't know how the posters got it though.



Maybe from Kate Zhou? I know we saw the pics of what we presume to be fall bags on the Kate Zhou Instagram.


----------



## pursephonie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Exactly! Gorgeous lining. Is dawn the same as a navy blue?


It is a lovely navy shade! Has a bit of sheen and silver hardware. Looks great with the Frost print... I have an Ines in that and the two are lovely together.(Ines doesnt fit of course but they still look nice!)


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> There are colors that I've HAD and SOLD that I so wish I could get my hands on.  Missing out on a good color that we know doesn't come around again is the worst. Their brand has grown a lot too and things sell out faster than before.


Which colors, mariposa?

As for which bag I'm carrying, you caught me on a rare, non-MZW day today! Yesterday, though, it was Quilted Leather Smetro and Blue Camo Sroxy.


----------



## mosobamboo

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe from Kate Zhou? I know we saw the pics of what we presume to be fall bags on the Kate Zhou Instagram.



i saw a pinkish quartz color, an army green and the amethyst color. the roxy cross-body does come in the Amethyst color


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> i saw a pinkish quartz color, an army green and the amethyst color. the roxy cross-body does come in the Amethyst color



Great news! There's also a gray coming, not sure in which bags, but definitely includes Roxy collection.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Great news! There's also a gray coming, not sure in which bags, but definitely includes Roxy collection.



There's always a gray coming LOL!


----------



## pursephonie

Lying in bed with the lazies and plotting. Took a look at Kate Zhou site. Photos are terrible but... They're showing a colour called Amethyst. Can I post screenshots in here?


----------



## makn808

pursephonie said:


> Lying in bed with the lazies and plotting. Took a look at Kate Zhou site. Photos are terrible but... They're showing a colour called Amethyst. Can I post screenshots in here?


Sure! Is it different from the dark purple pics posted earlier?


----------



## pursephonie

It's definitely dark purple, I'll have to go look at earlier pics here.


----------



## Reba

Color looks same as earlier..[emoji171][emoji171]beautiful..
View attachment 3405563


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm not sure what mzw will have and what wholesale will have, but here are pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405137
> View attachment 3405138
> View attachment 3405139
> View attachment 3405140
> View attachment 3405141
> View attachment 3405142
> View attachment 3405143



This does not look like Currant to me...looks closer to Plum or last season's Blackberry...which is great! I love a good dark purple.


----------



## dcooney4

It looks very pretty though. I have a currant babyjane so when it comes out I will compare . I just like that it is not a super bright for the fall.


----------



## makn808

I'm with you Luv...closer to bberry or plum. I'm excited to see this "larger than usual" fall collection!!!


----------



## lv lover steph

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just bought river Frankie. I just could not resist the price.



Love!!!


----------



## psucutie

Rocked my coco 1.0 this weekend and am in love.  The lining is a gorgeous teal satin.


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just bought river Frankie. I just could not resist the price.



Me too!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so going to do mod pics when I get it. Might not be for 3 weeks though, as it's going first to my mom who lives in the US and then she is mailing it out to me. Gah, the waiting will be hard especially when you guys all have yours in about two days!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

....at least my Kate is on its way and should be here this week..... Squeeeee


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am with you. I even went so far as to put small roxy in my cart. Haven't pulled the trigger yet though.



DC, have you still managed to resist the Mineral Small Roxy?  It continues to haunt me!  I think we have until Noon to decide. If my Poppy gets here before then, and I don't like...maybe?  Or, do I resist and just wait for that purple or other great Fall color?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> DC, have you still managed to resist the Mineral Small Roxy?  It continues to haunt me!  I think we have until Noon to decide. If my Poppy gets here before then, and I don't like...maybe?  Or, do I resist and just wait for that purple or other great Fall color?


I came so close to getting it yesterday, but the final sale thing worries me. I have had a few issues of late where a zipper didn't work or it had broken stitches . I am kind of afraid to get a damaged bag and get stuck with it. Yet I am not sure Bailey or snikki will work for me. I know size wise the small roxy is perfect. What are you going to do ?


----------



## dcooney4

As a red head poppy won't work for me at all. I can do dark reds like the ruby but not orange red like poppy. Even my poor lv in red rarely gets worn.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep looking at it. Ugh! If I could have seen the leather up close it would be easier to decide to chance it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at it. Ugh! If I could have seen the leather up close it would be easier to decide to chance it.



We drive ourselves nuts...for you.., just note..Bailey is really small. This Small Roxy really has hit a sweet spot for me. A little more room than Lizzy. Great on shoulder..no slipping. Comfortable. And, for me, a spot for everything. There is a pic on eBay of a Mineral bag..shows the leather pretty close up. The metallic is very subtle..and the texture very attractive. I really do trust Mariposa's opinion. As far as black interior..not too concerned, since I use pouches.


----------



## Reba

DC...look on eBay at the Mineral Frankie. You can zoom on the leather pretty close.


----------



## Reba

Re: damage fear..., I would think you are fairly safe getting direct from MZ. Not like getting from a store location. Even if you did get unlucky with a poorly stitched item, I am sure they would at worse give you a merchandise credit..., and I am sure you could spend that [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> We drive ourselves nuts...for you.., just note..Bailey is really small. This Small Roxy really has hit a sweet spot for me. A little more room than Lizzy. Great on shoulder..no slipping. Comfortable. And, for me, a spot for everything. There is a pic on eBay of a Mineral bag..shows the leather pretty close up. The metallic is very subtle..and the texture very attractive. I really do trust Mariposa's opinion. As far as black interior..not too concerned, since I use pouches.


I trust Mariposa's opinion on that as well. That is even why I am considering it at all. I will go check ebay.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Re: damage fear..., I would think you are fairly safe getting direct from MZ. Not like getting from a store location. Even if you did get unlucky with a poorly stitched item, I am sure they would at worse give you a merchandise credit..., and I am sure you could spend that [emoji6]


Will you wear the poppy in the fall and winter?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Will you wear the poppy in the fall and winter?



Not sure until I see color in person.  Have option of returning with Nordstrom.


----------



## dcooney4

Last question Reba will the roxy stay standing up by itself if not fully loaded?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not sure until I see color in person.  Have option of returning with Nordstrom.


This is true.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Last question Reba will the roxy stay standing up by itself if not fully loaded?



Mine's loaded. I will check...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Mine's loaded. I will check...


Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Last question Reba will the roxy stay standing up by itself if not fully loaded?



Reg Roxy stands up ok when not fully loaded.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Will you wear the poppy in the fall and winter?



I will wear in fall...not sure about winter. I tend to with my darks and metallics in winter.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Reg Roxy stands up ok when not fully loaded.


Thank you all so much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I came so close to getting it yesterday, but the final sale thing worries me. I have had a few issues of late where a zipper didn't work or it had broken stitches . I am kind of afraid to get a damaged bag and get stuck with it. Yet I am not sure Bailey or snikki will work for me. I know size wise the small roxy is perfect. What are you going to do ?





Reba said:


> Re: damage fear..., I would think you are fairly safe getting direct from MZ. Not like getting from a store location. Even if you did get unlucky with a poorly stitched item, I am sure they would at worse give you a merchandise credit..., and I am sure you could spend that [emoji6]



MZ takes back damaged goods, even if final sale...at least in the past.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like the Mineral Roxy leather. My boutique SA said she thought it looked like dry skin so that was stuck in my head awhile...lol. But I like it.


----------



## Reba

DC...nothing in her...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was thinking about going back for Blk Mineral Lg Roxy...such a great deal and less than half price so would deal with black interior...sold out. C'est la vie.


----------



## Reba

I guess my last minute decision will be based on the fact that I have purchased 2 black bags this past Winter too. If I go for this one, I will sell my Black Lizzy.  Which might not be a bad option. I would still be left with Gunmetal and Kingsport Lizzy.


----------



## button401

mbaldino said:


> Me too!!!


Me three!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> DC...nothing in her...
> View attachment 3406065


You are the best. She will be coming to me. The black with silver hardware will go great with my black frye boots in winter and my black sandals now.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You are the best. She will be coming to me. The black with silver hardware will go great with my black frye boots in winter and my black sandals now.



Awesome!  Now one more sitting on the fence...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I guess my last minute decision will be based on the fact that I have purchased 2 black bags this past Winter too. If I go for this one, I will sell my Black Lizzy.  Which might not be a bad option. I would still be left with Gunmetal and Kingsport Lizzy.


I had forgotten you have three Lizzies. Do you still have your Kara's?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Awesome!  Now one more sitting on the fence...


I wear a lot of silver jewelry specially in summer. Do you wear silver? Then this would work for you too.


----------



## Reba

Yes. I do. Those I don't plan on parting with...too cute...re: Kara

We do have similar taste don't we...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes. I do. Those I don't plan on parting with...too cute...re: Kara
> 
> We do have similar taste don't we...


Yes we do! Both my Kara's are staying with me as well.


----------



## Reba

Ugh.., I just called to see if they would give me any Small Roxy color insight..nope. I think I am passing on this. I have black bags with silver hw, black with gold...I like this style, and want 1 for Fall/Winter. If I get this one and they come out with that purple...  Now you know if I let this go they won't make any...or only in horrid hues!!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Ugh.., I just called to see if they would give me any Small Roxy color insight..nope. I think I am passing on this. I have black bags with silver hw, black with gold...I like this style, and want 1 for Fall/Winter. If I get this one and they come out with that purple...  Now you know if I let this go they won't make any...or only in horrid hues!!


Aw Reba...tough decision. The price is insanely good. Do you have cc protection? You could buy then wait to see the fall colors...file a claim if amethyst comes out? If not, at this price selling on eBay would likely enable you to at least break even? I have no black bags and I'm tempted to get one just because!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Aw Reba...tough decision. The price is insanely good. Do you have cc protection? You could buy then wait to see the fall colors...file a claim if amethyst comes out? If not, at this price selling on eBay would likely enable you to at least break even? I have no black bags and I'm tempted to get one just because!



I don't feel like playing games. I wish they'd just answer the question of colors; but whatever. I guess I will just wait.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I don't feel like playing games. I wish they'd just answer the question of colors; but whatever. I guess I will just wait.


Makes sense.


----------



## psucutie

I've seen marlena, metro, sutton and "roxy wallet" in the amethyst.  Also paige I think for sure.  not sure about Roxy.


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> I've seen marlena, metro, sutton and "roxy wallet" in the amethyst.  Also paige I think for sure.  not sure about Roxy.



Actually, I stand corrected, there is a Roxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Actually, I stand corrected, there is a Roxy.



Some of the Roxy collection is coming in Amethyst. It's just unclear exactly what. Not Lg Roxy for sure. Looks like we'll get Regular Roxy and CB Roxy. Unclear on Small Roxy, which was the question of the morning.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Some of the Roxy collection is coming in Amethyst. It's just unclear exactly what. Not Lg Roxy for sure. Looks like we'll get Regular Roxy and CB Roxy. Unclear on Small Roxy, which was the question of the morning.



Thanks Luv!  You're correct. I might grab a Roxy and/or the Roxy Wallet with my store credit and rewards.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?

My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.

My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thanks Luv!  You're correct. I might grab a Roxy and/or the Roxy Wallet with my store credit and rewards.



Roxy wallet sounds intriguing.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?
> 
> My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.
> 
> My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.


Best - clover Paige. Bought her, sold her when my son was little and I use bigger bags, missed her dearly and found another on eBay. My first love, perfect size for me and great color.
Worst - holiday Chelsea with the lights print. I LOVE the print, still do, but the size was too big for me. Only the worst because I was dying to get that print so my heartbreak was deep. If only they had small Chelsea at that time...


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?
> 
> My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.
> 
> My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.



Great question and hard to pick on either category!

Best--Pacific mutton. I use it all the time. Easy to carry, looks great and is versatile to carry (shoulder, crossbody and on the arm). Leather small Sutton is a close second. 

Worst--Hard question for me. I think Hayley because it was the wrong size and shape and too heavy when full.


----------



## dcooney4

This is a tough one. I think the name was bianca . I bought it in the gunmetal but it was to big for me and hurt my shoulder .It was pretty though!
Best is my gunmetal lizzy. Poor thing has gone through every bad storm and still looks great.


----------



## dcooney4

The black bags are still on sale . They are are just in the black bag section rather then the sale section. It is weird I drove myself crazy this morning trying to decide. Then went out and shopped for other things with no worry. I think because I have limited space for bags at this point I don't want to keep making mistakes.  I am really looking forward to the Roxy now.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?
> 
> My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.
> 
> My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.




This is really a tough one.  It's like picking a favorite child!  I really love them all.  My current favorite is my river Frankie, which I have been rocking each week day since I purchased it.

My worst would be leopard Elsa that I bought from a fellow MZW lover.  Decided I didn't like it and lost money on the purchase.  Have learned my lesson!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?
> 
> My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.
> 
> My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.



My first MZ was a beautiful dark navy Alice..., soon after I got her, a flash-sale website had a funky color Alice for way cheap. I thought..., she's a bit unique..., but with the right outfit she'll be great!..., well I never did have the right outfit to pull off multi-colored Boa Alice!  I found her a new home. She was my worst. 

Best.., hard to say. But, the one who has been worn the most, been through the most weather (i.e. blizzards) trudged through countless boring errands, and even helped kids move-in to school..., Gunmetal Lizzy. And, she still looks brandy-new!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can I ask you guys what's so great about the Frankie? Can you put a water bottle in the side pockets if they are unzipped or do they just fall out? do you ever use the crossbody strap?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And I just checked and sale offerings are way less, the river Frankie is not there anymore so I'm really glad I got it yesterday!


----------



## pursephonie

There's also Kate coming in Amethyst. At least on the Kate Zhou site, there seem to be metros, Sutton's, some Roxys, there's been a photo of a Paige. 

I have a few pics of the Roxy wallet (so called, this is from Kate Zhou site), but I'm having trouble attaching on the app right now. I'll share when poss. 

My BEST purchase has been Paige. Perfect size and layout. 

My worst... Probably Lizzy or Bianca. The NS layout doesn't work for me! And the short strap on Lizzy was an awkward length for me.


----------



## pursephonie




----------



## NamkhaDrolma

BEST - ink stud Mia. Perfect detailing (the studded leather strip up the side adds just the right amount of structure, which other Mia's lack; spot-on lining / Bedford colour combo where each colour improves the other; and ideal size and functionality. Then they futzed with the design ...

WORST - oxblood Faye. Just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?
> 
> My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.
> 
> My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.



Who would ever have thought that a bag would end up creating static electricity like that. There's something that never occurred to me to factor into my decision-making.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Who would ever have thought that a bag would end up creating static electricity like that. There's something that never occurred to me to factor into my decision-making.


Never in a million years. That really was a shocker.⚡️


----------



## dcooney4

Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## dcooney4

pursephonie said:


> View attachment 3406487
> View attachment 3406487
> View attachment 3406488
> View attachment 3406489


The color is just so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Who would ever have thought that a bag would end up creating static electricity like that. There's something that never occurred to me to factor into my decision-making.



Me either! It was bizarre.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Never in a million years. That really was a shocker.[emoji298]️



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## LuvAllBags

pursephonie said:


> View attachment 3406487
> View attachment 3406487
> View attachment 3406488
> View attachment 3406489



I really like this! Very interesting!


----------



## pursephonie

LuvAllBags said:


> I really like this! Very interesting!


It reminds me of Henry. Or am I wrong?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> BEST - ink stud Mia. Perfect detailing (the studded leather strip up the side adds just the right amount of structure, which other Mia's lack; spot-on lining / Bedford colour combo where each colour improves the other; and ideal size and functionality. Then they futzed with the design ...
> 
> WORST - oxblood Faye. Just all kinds of wrong.



Aaaah Ink Stud Mia - an awesome bag. Ink Stud was a perfect collection. Loved it. I had forgotten about Oxblood Faye!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pursephonie said:


> It reminds me of Henry. Or am I wrong?



Yep - just flat back pocket instead of pouch pocket, which is better, IMO.  Different interior pocketing/slots.


----------



## Reba

OMG Luv...a brand new Berry Jane on eBay...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> OMG Luv...a brand new Berry Jane on eBay...



Great price too! I love my Berry Jane...highly recommend the color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Great price too! I love my Berry Jane...highly recommend the color.



Style a little too big for me, but love color...


----------



## Reba

Well, Poppy was meant to be for me. Love this color too. Even matches the flowers in my dining room...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Well, Poppy was meant to be for me. Love this color too. Even matches the flowers in my dining room...
> View attachment 3407108


It really is pretty! Enjoy it!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It really is pretty! Enjoy it!



My day got busy yesterday.., the box got delivered and I wasn't in the mood to open last night. I was having coffee with DH this morning and he said-what's in the box?, I said, a bright purse that's probably going back...but, when I opened it, he said - why would you send that back?  That's nice!  ...twist my arm [emoji6]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Well, Poppy was meant to be for me. Love this color too. Even matches the flowers in my dining room...
> View attachment 3407108


This is so pretty Reba love that color


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> This is so pretty Reba love that color



Thanks Tua.., prettier in person too. I see this as an all Spring/Summer color for sure and for me at least through Thanksgiving..., there's just enough orange undertones to make me see it as a Fall tone too.


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> Well, Poppy was meant to be for me. Love this color too. Even matches the flowers in my dining room...
> View attachment 3407108


Reba, she's beautiful!  I ordered the small Roxy in Poppy a week ago, should be here by tomorrow, so excited now that I've seen yours!


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> Reba, she's beautiful!  I ordered the small Roxy in Poppy a week ago, should be here by tomorrow, so excited now that I've seen yours!



Oh good!  I think you will love. I had kinda convinced myself it was a no before I opened the box.., but I love. The more I look at, the more I love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well, Poppy was meant to be for me. Love this color too. Even matches the flowers in my dining room...
> View attachment 3407108



So glad you love! I love Poppy and will use mine through fall too. One of their best reds, IMO.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So glad you love! I love Poppy and will use mine through fall too. One of their best reds, IMO.



You must remember Luv..., Persimmon.., I don't know if this is like that; but when I had my Navy Alice I so wanted it in Persimmon too...reminds me of that..


----------



## LuvAllBags

I caved yesterday and bought a Black Mineral Small Roxy. Fits a small bag niche for me. Broke my rule on black interior but what can get lost in such a small bag?? I wanted this size...had bought and returned Jade...missed Poppy in the sale...and didn't want to invest in a full price color since this size is weekends-only for me. 

I think this will replace Paige on weekends for me...I like my Hunter Paige and will keep but I often prefer more depth, and don't use Paige cross-body anyway. Will probably sell Ruby Paige and just go with Hunter, which I do use a lot. One Paige is probably enough.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You must remember Luv..., Persimmon.., I don't know if this is like that; but when I had my Navy Alice I so wanted it in Persimmon too...reminds me of that..



Persimmon is one of my holy grails! I think Jane came in Persimmon...I missed out on it...and have never seen another. Also Cayenne...missed out on that too. I love a good orangey-red tone. It has a throwback quality to it that I love. Bonnie Cashin did some amazing bags in Vermillion for Coach back in the day and Lambertson Truex (now defunct) also had an amazing vermillion bag at one point. MZ's vermillion last year was not true to what vermillion should be. To me, Poppy is more like a true vermillion...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I caved yesterday and bought a Black Mineral Small Roxy. Fits a small bag niche for me. Broke my rule on black interior but what can get lost in such a small bag?? I wanted this size...had bought and returned Jade...missed Poppy in the sale...and didn't want to invest in a full price color since this size is weekends-only for me.
> 
> I think this will replace Paige on weekends for me...I like my Hunter Paige and will keep but I often prefer more depth, and don't use Paige cross-body anyway. Will probably sell Ruby Paige and just go with Hunter, which I do use a lot. One Paige is probably enough.



If they dangle those damn carrots long enough...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Persimmon is one of my holy grails! I think Jane came in Persimmon...I missed out on it...and have never seen another. Also Cayenne...missed out on that too. I love a good orangey-red tone. It has a throwback quality to it that I love. Bonnie Cashin did some amazing bags in Vermillion for Coach back in the day and Lambertson Truex (now defunct) also had an amazing vermillion bag at one point. MZ's vermillion last year was not true to what vermillion should be. To me, Poppy is more like a true vermillion...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


I love the color it just doesn't look nice on me. I used to have the cayenne penny and just never really wore .


----------



## PJovie

I'm having a dark blue bag moment.  What's the difference between Pacific and Dawn?  Dawn seems like a really deep navy, and Pacific has a more pronounced blue? I'm having trouble getting a true color read on-line.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Well, Poppy was meant to be for me. Love this color too. Even matches the flowers in my dining room...
> View attachment 3407108



best picture I've seen of poppy!  So glad it's love! Enjoy


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> best picture I've seen of poppy!  So glad it's love! Enjoy



Thank you! Wished I could'a got that Mineral too! ...but then Fall colors are coming...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

PJovie said:


> I'm having a dark blue bag moment.  What's the difference between Pacific and Dawn?  Dawn seems like a really deep navy, and Pacific has a more pronounced blue? I'm having trouble getting a true color read on-line.


I hear you! I have no navy bag and I'm dying for one. Sorry I can't answer your questions!


----------



## pursephonie

PJovie said:


> I'm having a dark blue bag moment.  What's the difference between Pacific and Dawn?  Dawn seems like a really deep navy, and Pacific has a more pronounced blue? I'm having trouble getting a true color read on-line.


Dawn is very much navy. 

Pacific reads more teal but with depth or intensity L.


----------



## PJovie

pursephonie said:


> Dawn is very much navy.
> 
> Pacific reads more teal but with depth or intensity L.


Thanks, that really, really helps!  I hear the snikki in dawn will be part of the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale.  I'm going to check it out, along with the scarlet Bailey.


----------



## Reba

Dawn is a flat dark navy.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dawn is a flat dark navy.


The Bedford Dawn is a flat navy?


----------



## lv lover steph

Have store credits from the sale burning a hole in my pocket... Trying to decide between camo roxy and tigers eye frankie.  Any thoughts?  I have redwood Kate, dawn Nikki, thunder Nikki, river Frankie and a few older bags... Clara's, I think.


----------



## dcooney4

lv lover steph said:


> Have store credits from the sale burning a hole in my pocket... Trying to decide between camo roxy and tigers eye frankie.  Any thoughts?  I have redwood Kate, dawn Nikki, thunder Nikki, river Frankie and a few older bags... Clara's, I think.


That's a tough one . For me I would go camo Roxy . You have a lot of blue  would the Tigers eye work with your wardrobe. They are both lovely. How do you like the dawn Nikki both the color and the style?


----------



## Beth24

I am having a hard time deciding on whether to buy the Camo Roxy c-body or wait for the Amethyst...(I guess like to obsess about these types of problems instead of tackling the more difficult ones)! I dress very casually and wear jeans a lot. I also wear a lot of blue, black, grey, pretty basic colors. I LOVE purple and don't have a purple bag...but I keep going back to that camo pattern because it's so different from anything else I have. Anyone have advice for me (other than to buy both lol)!


----------



## Beth24

Being a blue bag fanatic I have one in each...I will photograph them together for you!


----------



## Beth24

PJovie said:


> I'm having a dark blue bag moment.  What's the difference between Pacific and Dawn?  Dawn seems like a really deep navy, and Pacific has a more pronounced blue? I'm having trouble getting a true color read on-line.



Sorry messed up my quoting on my last post--will take a photo for you and post soon!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The Bedford Dawn is a flat navy?



That's how I saw it. I had the Dawn Paige (no longer). It's very versatile.., but dark..not a lot of depth or light-play like some of the other nylons...kinda flat. But, for a basic, that's not necessarily a bad thing. Maybe someone else here sees it different...

I think it especially took on this look to me without the red edging on this one. Dark leather trim/dark color nylon.., maybe that is what my eyes were reading as flat..


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Have store credits from the sale burning a hole in my pocket... Trying to decide between camo roxy and tigers eye frankie.  Any thoughts?  I have redwood Kate, dawn Nikki, thunder Nikki, river Frankie and a few older bags... Clara's, I think.



You have mentioned loving Frankie. I think Tiger Eye is beautiful, especially for Fall. Camo is awesome for a casual look; if you're in the mood for something when you have jeans and casual tops.., want something fun. I guess whatever you think you need/want the most. Both are great.


----------



## lv lover steph

dcooney4 said:


> That's a tough one . For me I would go camo Roxy . You have a lot of blue  would the Tigers eye work with your wardrobe. They are both lovely. How do you like the dawn Nikki both the color and the style?



I love dawn... My fave color ever!  And I like the Nikki.  I know some don't.  It can get heavy but it is perfect for travel, work.  It can seem square too.  I use it with the middle strap usually.


----------



## lv lover steph

Beth24 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding on whether to buy the Camo Roxy c-body or wait for the Amethyst...(I guess like to obsess about these types of problems instead of tackling the more difficult ones)! I dress very casually and wear jeans a lot. I also wear a lot of blue, black, grey, pretty basic colors. I LOVE purple and don't have a purple bag...but I keep going back to that camo pattern because it's so different from anything else I have. Anyone have advice for me (other than to buy both lol)!



I feel you!  I love that camo.  And think the colors are perfect for jeans and anything.  That orange lining is gorgeous too.   But then that purple is amazing with silver hardware!!  Hard decision!!


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> You have mentioned loving Frankie. I think Tiger Eye is beautiful, especially for Fall. Camo is awesome for a casual look; if you're in the mood for something when you have jeans and casual tops.., want something fun. I guess whatever you think you need/want the most. Both are great.



Thanks!  Wonder if either will go on sale... I want both! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> That's how I saw it. I had the Dawn Paige (no longer). It's very versatile.., but dark..not a lot of depth or light-play like some of the other nylons...kinda flat. But, for a basic, that's not necessarily a bad thing. Maybe someone else here sees it different...
> 
> I think it especially took on this look to me without the red edging on this one. Dark leather trim/dark color nylon.., maybe that is what my eyes were reading as flat..


No this is good info. I don't mind a subdued color as long as it is not down right drab .


----------



## makn808

Beth24 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding on whether to buy the Camo Roxy c-body or wait for the Amethyst...(I guess like to obsess about these types of problems instead of tackling the more difficult ones)! I dress very casually and wear jeans a lot. I also wear a lot of blue, black, grey, pretty basic colors. I LOVE purple and don't have a purple bag...but I keep going back to that camo pattern because it's so different from anything else I have. Anyone have advice for me (other than to buy both lol)!


I'm a total camo xbr fan! Daily bag since she arrived in June. My wardrobe sounds like yours. I'm living in joggers and tees this summer and find xbr perfectly casual, and the camo adds a great pop of personality. I had blackberry Paige and sold her, for some reason I couldn't make it work. But I'm eyeing amethyst...


----------



## PJovie

Beth24 said:


> Being a blue bag fanatic I have one in each...I will photograph them together for you!


AHHH!!  Thank you!


----------



## pursephonie

Dawn is gorgeous - I find it so rich, a real deep jewel tone, true navy. It's a neutral, sure, but a step up from the usual black. 

I cannot wait for Amethyst! That silver HW. [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Have store credits from the sale burning a hole in my pocket... Trying to decide between camo roxy and tigers eye frankie.  Any thoughts?  I have redwood Kate, dawn Nikki, thunder Nikki, river Frankie and a few older bags... Clara's, I think.



Two great choices. I have both...love both...Camo Roxy is straight casual. TE Frankie can go either way. It has gold zips so can be a bit dressier if needed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I am having a hard time deciding on whether to buy the Camo Roxy c-body or wait for the Amethyst...(I guess like to obsess about these types of problems instead of tackling the more difficult ones)! I dress very casually and wear jeans a lot. I also wear a lot of blue, black, grey, pretty basic colors. I LOVE purple and don't have a purple bag...but I keep going back to that camo pattern because it's so different from anything else I have. Anyone have advice for me (other than to buy both lol)!



Sounds like Camo might work for you, but Amethyst looks stunning and might be more versatile? Camo is pretty versatile as long as you are primarily a casual dresser.


----------



## PJovie

I'm all jacked up by my recent-ish discovery of MZW.  Started off innocently last year, noticed the brand at Bloomies.  Got a basic black/gold hardware Chelsea last August, great Nordies sale.   Last December we were out of town, completely off-line (Cuba!) and I had no knowledge of the Advent sale.  I came back to a bajillion emails from MZW, panicked, and made a really bad decision, a full-size Nikki; I'm 5'2.    Love the Redwood color and have tried hard to make the bag fit. but nope...smh.  In January I added a Sienna/silver hardware,  love it.  Last month Saks had a clearance; I added the Jade Chelsea and Charcoal Luster Snikki.  Jade and I are in love  Charcoal Snikki are staring at each other from across the room, we're not sure we're gonna make it; I'm having a hard time with the color, though the coated texture makes it less slouchy.  Then the summer sale happened and I panicked...again.  Let's just say I may have to divert the Fed Ex delivery truck over the next week.  I'm waiting for Poppy Roxy, Thunder Hayley and yup, another snikki, in flax no less!  I dreamt about the champagne saffiano leather with the red trim.  Have I learned nothing?!  Well, actually I've learned a lot from all of you wonderful people and will be much wiser for the Black Friday and Advent Sales.  For now, I'm learning how to sell the mistakes!


----------



## PJovie

PJovie said:


> I'm all jacked up by my recent-ish discovery of MZW.  Started off innocently last year, noticed the brand at Bloomies.  Got a basic black/gold hardware Chelsea last August, great Nordies sale.   Last December we were out of town, completely off-line (Cuba!) and I had no knowledge of the Advent sale.  I came back to a bajillion emails from MZW, panicked, and made a really bad decision, a full-size Nikki; I'm 5'2.    Love the Redwood color and have tried hard to make the bag fit. but nope...smh.  In January I added a Sienna/silver hardware,  love it.  Last month Saks had a clearance; I added the Jade Chelsea and Charcoal Luster Snikki.  Jade and I are in love  Charcoal Snikki are staring at each other from across the room, we're not sure we're gonna make it; I'm having a hard time with the color, though the coated texture makes it less slouchy.  Then the summer sale happened and I panicked...again.  Let's just say I may have to divert the Fed Ex delivery truck over the next week.  I'm waiting for Poppy Roxy, Thunder Hayley and yup, another snikki, in flax no less!  I dreamt about the champagne saffiano leather with the red trim.  Have I learned nothing?!  Well, actually I've learned a lot from all of you wonderful people and will be much wiser for the Black Friday and Advent Sales.  For now, I'm learning how to sell the mistakes!


I forgot to mention Bea...we won't talk about her.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> No this is good info. I don't mind a subdued color as long as it is not down right drab .



No, no..., not drab. Classic in a genuine Navy pea coat sort of way. I didn't keep because Paige didn't work for me, not the color.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No, no..., not drab. Classic in a genuine Navy pea coat sort of way. I didn't keep because Paige didn't work for me, not the color.


Thanks! Can I ask what it was about Paige that didn't work? I found I used Paige a lot. I used Gunmetal Lizzy the most last winter because of the fabric ,but right behind that I used my Paige's clove and ruby. Poor moto Lizzy barely saw the light of day. I like  the Paige's because they don't slump when I put them down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> I'm all jacked up by my recent-ish discovery of MZW.  Started off innocently last year, noticed the brand at Bloomies.  Got a basic black/gold hardware Chelsea last August, great Nordies sale.   Last December we were out of town, completely off-line (Cuba!) and I had no knowledge of the Advent sale.  I came back to a bajillion emails from MZW, panicked, and made a really bad decision, a full-size Nikki; I'm 5'2.    Love the Redwood color and have tried hard to make the bag fit. but nope...smh.  In January I added a Sienna/silver hardware,  love it.  Last month Saks had a clearance; I added the Jade Chelsea and Charcoal Luster Snikki.  Jade and I are in love  Charcoal Snikki are staring at each other from across the room, we're not sure we're gonna make it; I'm having a hard time with the color, though the coated texture makes it less slouchy.  Then the summer sale happened and I panicked...again.  Let's just say I may have to divert the Fed Ex delivery truck over the next week.  I'm waiting for Poppy Roxy, Thunder Hayley and yup, another snikki, in flax no less!  I dreamt about the champagne saffiano leather with the red trim.  Have I learned nothing?!  Well, actually I've learned a lot from all of you wonderful people and will be much wiser for the Black Friday and Advent Sales.  For now, I'm learning how to sell the mistakes!



I love your post! We all learn from our MZ sale mistakes! Glad you're here!


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> I forgot to mention Bea...we won't talk about her.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Beth24

Thanks for all the camo x-body advice! I may have to get her and then get Amethyst in a different style...lots to think about there. [emoji2]


----------



## Beth24

PJovie said:


> AHHH!!  Thank you!






Here you go. Pretty accurate depiction of colors. Love them both! I should note that some have remarked a slight difference in pacific Bedford and the Oxford fabrics, with the Bedford slightly darker.


----------



## PJovie

Beth24 said:


> View attachment 3407879
> 
> 
> Here you go. Pretty accurate depiction of colors. Love them both! I should note that some have remarked a slight difference in pacific Bedford and the Oxford fabrics, with the Bedford slightly darker.


Wow, so pretty against the color and texture of your furniture and pillows.  Dawn is SO rich looking in Bedford.  Pacific is also very pretty.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's a fun question for the group: what was your BEST MZW purchase so far, and what was your WORST?
> 
> My BEST is probably my Plum Frankie. Still love it...never letting it go...started the Frankie obsession many years ago.
> 
> My WORST...hmmm...there are a few...I would have to say I really ended up disliking my Mayfair tote. Hurt my shoulder and had flappy zippergate. It was a big disappointment in the end for a bag that seemed to have a ton of potential. Runner-up was the leather Paris tote. Gorgeous to look at but, oddly, my laptop created static electricity against my clothes (through the tiny holes) and I got shocked all the time when carrying it. Super annoying. I HATE getting shocked.


The electrical shock comment caught me by surprise and made me laugh haha. Such a pity I love the look of the JF and Paris leather totes.


----------



## ms p

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can I ask you guys what's so great about the Frankie? Can you put a water bottle in the side pockets if they are unzipped or do they just fall out? do you ever use the crossbody strap?


It fits bottle when unzip


----------



## soylentred

Has anyone have handles or stitching fail on your MZW bags? I've been using my Redwood Nikki as a work tote around ~3x week since mid-January of this year.  Yesterday, when I was leaving the office, I noticed that the stitching on the side of the bag -- where the cross body and shoulder strap links are attached -- had unraveled and the leather support was hanging by a few threads, leaving a hole in the seam of the bedford nylon. (see pics)

Nikki hasn't been abused, and hasn't been exposed to trauma or bad weather. I mostly carry it by the short handles and only use the shoulder strap or crossbody if I'm walking more than a couple of blocks (rare these days since DH drops me off on his way in), so I'm surprised this was the failure point; the short handles seem fine.  The things I carry don't fill it to capacity and the heaviest thing is my Macbook Air -- no bowling balls or anything. (Haha.)

Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed given the reputation of the brand and the price point. I hope it is just a fluke, especially since I had just ordered river snikki two days earlier! I wrote their customer service team early this morning, included pics, and haven't heard back -- not even an auto-response to acknowledge the email, which was surprising.  Anyone else experience this or have an idea of what they might do in this situation?

I know I only pop in every once in awhile with a comment; sorry that it wasn't the most positive this time.   (I'm mostly a lurker who appreciates reading all of your opinions and insights, especially about the sales or upcoming fall colors -- can't wait to see amethyst!).


----------



## ms p

Here's pic of quartz taken from Kate Zhou taobao shop


----------



## ms p

soylentred said:


> Has anyone have handles or stitching fail on your MZW bags? I've been using my Redwood Nikki as a work tote around ~3x week since mid-January of this year.  Yesterday, when I was leaving the office, I noticed that the stitching on the side of the bag -- where the cross body and shoulder strap links are attached -- had unraveled and the leather support was hanging by a few threads, leaving a hole in the seam of the bedford nylon. (see pics)
> 
> Nikki hasn't been abused, and hasn't been exposed to trauma or bad weather. I mostly carry it by the short handles and only use the shoulder strap or crossbody if I'm walking more than a couple of blocks (rare these days since DH drops me off on his way in), so I'm surprised this was the failure point; the short handles seem fine.  The things I carry don't fill it to capacity and the heaviest thing is my Macbook Air -- no bowling balls or anything. (Haha.)
> 
> Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed given the reputation of the brand and the price point. I hope it is just a fluke, especially since I had just ordered river snikki two days earlier! I wrote their customer service team early this morning, included pics, and haven't heard back -- not even an auto-response to acknowledge the email, which was surprising.  Anyone else experience this or have an idea of what they might do in this situation?
> 
> I know I only pop in every once in awhile with a comment; sorry that it wasn't the most positive this time.   (I'm mostly a lurker who appreciates reading all of your opinions and insights, especially about the sales or upcoming fall colors -- can't wait to see amethyst!).
> 
> View attachment 3407912
> View attachment 3407926


That looks bad  definitely contact Mzw CS


----------



## makn808

soylentred said:


> Has anyone have handles or stitching fail on your MZW bags? I've been using my Redwood Nikki as a work tote around ~3x week since mid-January of this year.  Yesterday, when I was leaving the office, I noticed that the stitching on the side of the bag -- where the cross body and shoulder strap links are attached -- had unraveled and the leather support was hanging by a few threads, leaving a hole in the seam of the bedford nylon. (see pics)
> 
> Nikki hasn't been abused, and hasn't been exposed to trauma or bad weather. I mostly carry it by the short handles and only use the shoulder strap or crossbody if I'm walking more than a couple of blocks (rare these days since DH drops me off on his way in), so I'm surprised this was the failure point; the short handles seem fine.  The things I carry don't fill it to capacity and the heaviest thing is my Macbook Air -- no bowling balls or anything. (Haha.)
> 
> Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed given the reputation of the brand and the price point. I hope it is just a fluke, especially since I had just ordered river snikki two days earlier! I wrote their customer service team early this morning, included pics, and haven't heard back -- not even an auto-response to acknowledge the email, which was surprising.  Anyone else experience this or have an idea of what they might do in this situation?
> 
> I know I only pop in every once in awhile with a comment; sorry that it wasn't the most positive this time.   (I'm mostly a lurker who appreciates reading all of your opinions and insights, especially about the sales or upcoming fall colors -- can't wait to see amethyst!).
> 
> View attachment 3407912
> View attachment 3407926


Oh goodness! This is horrible, I'm sorry it happened. I have seen a couple of posts on fb with pics similar to yours. For sure mzw will take it back, I think they replace if they still have the style/color or issue a store credit for the purchase price. I'll bet they are super busy keeping up with all the orders from their sale.


----------



## lv lover steph

I don't like pink bags in general but I love Quartz!!  Wow!


----------



## dcooney4

soylentred said:


> Has anyone have handles or stitching fail on your MZW bags? I've been using my Redwood Nikki as a work tote around ~3x week since mid-January of this year.  Yesterday, when I was leaving the office, I noticed that the stitching on the side of the bag -- where the cross body and shoulder strap links are attached -- had unraveled and the leather support was hanging by a few threads, leaving a hole in the seam of the bedford nylon. (see pics)
> 
> Nikki hasn't been abused, and hasn't been exposed to trauma or bad weather. I mostly carry it by the short handles and only use the shoulder strap or crossbody if I'm walking more than a couple of blocks (rare these days since DH drops me off on his way in), so I'm surprised this was the failure point; the short handles seem fine.  The things I carry don't fill it to capacity and the heaviest thing is my Macbook Air -- no bowling balls or anything. (Haha.)
> 
> Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed given the reputation of the brand and the price point. I hope it is just a fluke, especially since I had just ordered river snikki two days earlier! I wrote their customer service team early this morning, included pics, and haven't heard back -- not even an auto-response to acknowledge the email, which was surprising.  Anyone else experience this or have an idea of what they might do in this situation?
> 
> I know I only pop in every once in awhile with a comment; sorry that it wasn't the most positive this time.   (I'm mostly a lurker who appreciates reading all of your opinions and insights, especially about the sales or upcoming fall colors -- can't wait to see amethyst!).
> 
> View attachment 3407912
> View attachment 3407926


Hopefully with the crazy sale ending they will respond soon. Good luck!


----------



## ms p

lv lover steph said:


> I don't like pink bags in general but I love Quartz!!  Wow!


Me too!


----------



## soylentred

Thanks for the insight, everyone. Bummed about it, but hopefully CS will get back to me in the next day or two.


----------



## lv lover steph

soylentred said:


> Thanks for the insight, everyone. Bummed about it, but hopefully CS will get back to me in the next day or two.



Can you call them? I bet they will resolve it tomorrow if you give them a ring... Good luck!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! Can I ask what it was about Paige that didn't work? I found I used Paige a lot. I used Gunmetal Lizzy the most last winter because of the fabric ,but right behind that I used my Paige's clove and ruby. Poor moto Lizzy barely saw the light of day. I like  the Paige's because they don't slump when I put them down.



I don't carry a huge amount of things, but what I do carry is all in pouches of some kind. To me this keeps bags clean, I know where everything is and makes switching bags easier. It does take a little more depth for the main section of bag though. That is why Lizzy works and Paige is a little too slim. Bedford material doesn't slouch on me in Lizzy. But I always have things standing up in my inside front wall slip pockets (zippered pen case, Lodis tall credit card holder/for all rarely used store cards) these items give bag structure along with the pouches that I pack and I don't get that slouch you don't like with your Black one.   Small Roxy gives even more room in the interior, but not too much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> The electrical shock comment caught me by surprise and made me laugh haha. Such a pity I love the look of the JF and Paris leather totes.



Yeah, it was odd. It's a gorgeous bag. Just don't carry a laptop in it and I'm sure it will be fine [emoji6]. I wish I could stop carrying a laptop! Time to win the lottery! [emoji383][emoji898][emoji950]


----------



## LuvAllBags

soylentred said:


> Has anyone have handles or stitching fail on your MZW bags? I've been using my Redwood Nikki as a work tote around ~3x week since mid-January of this year.  Yesterday, when I was leaving the office, I noticed that the stitching on the side of the bag -- where the cross body and shoulder strap links are attached -- had unraveled and the leather support was hanging by a few threads, leaving a hole in the seam of the bedford nylon.
> 
> Honestly, I'm pretty disappointed given the reputation of the brand and the price point. I hope it is just a fluke, especially since I had just ordered river snikki two days earlier! I wrote their customer service team early this morning, included pics, and haven't heard back -- not even an auto-response to acknowledge the email, which was surprising.  Anyone else experience this or have an idea of what they might do in



Hi! I'm really surprised...you should see if they will fix or give you credit. This is bad. I've heard some Kates have this issue in a similar spot - where the cb strap attaches.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Here's pic of quartz taken from Kate Zhou taobao shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407938
> 
> View attachment 3407939



This is lovely...it's nice to see something different!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi! I'm really surprised...you should see if they will fix or give you credit. This is bad. I've heard some Kates have this issue in a similar spot - where the cb strap attaches.



I agree.., especially bad that it's been such a short time that you have owned the bag too!  Make sure they do right by you. We love 'em.., but they better not be slipping up and giving us cheaply made!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I don't carry a huge amount of things, but what I do carry is all in pouches of some kind. To me this keeps bags clean, I know where everything is and makes switching bags easier. It does take a little more depth for the main section of bag though. That is why Lizzy works and Paige is a little too slim. Bedford material doesn't slouch on me in Lizzy. But I always have things standing up in my inside front wall slip pockets (zippered pen case, Lodis tall credit card holder/for all rarely used store cards) these items give bag structure along with the pouches that I pack and I don't get that slouch you don't like with your Black one.   Small Roxy gives even more room in the interior, but not too much.



[emoji106] for pouch system! So easy to switch bags.


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Have store credits from the sale burning a hole in my pocket... Trying to decide between camo roxy and tigers eye frankie.  Any thoughts?  I have redwood Kate, dawn Nikki, thunder Nikki, river Frankie and a few older bags... Clara's, I think.



You might want to look at yesterday's MZ Instagram post. It's a pic of a Lizzy.., but in the Tiger Eye.   In that pic, it is much darker than some of the other photos. ....just in case you are debating that color in the Frankie, another shot of the color might be helpful...   It might just be my [emoji102]


----------



## soylentred

lv lover steph said:


> Can you call them? I bet they will resolve it tomorrow if you give them a ring... Good luck!!



Thanks; you could be right, but haven't had a chance to call given their limited hours: 10a-6p, weekdays only.  I head up all customer service/experience operations at a consumer-product company, so I'm also professionally curious about their approach.   Still haven't heard a peep, but I'll keep ya'll updated.  

Switched to my old Kipling tote today, which even after nearly 10 years of business travel abuse in addition to subway commuting and machine washing still looks (miraculously) like new.   Too bad it just doesn't have the polish and organization of my MZWs!


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> You might want to look at yesterday's MZ Instagram post. It's a pic of a Lizzy.., but in the Tiger Eye.   In that pic, it is much darker than some of the other photos. ....just in case you are debating that color in the Frankie, another shot of the color might be helpful...   It might just be my [emoji102]



Thanks!  Will do!  That is the issue for me... The color.  I have several luggage colored bags that never got worn!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji106] for pouch system! So easy to switch bags.



Same!  Some things are unavoidable that they end up in the pockets of the bag, but it is easy to remove.  I learned the hard way to keep my makeup etc in bags to keep the condition of the purse in better shape.


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> You might want to look at yesterday's MZ Instagram post. It's a pic of a Lizzy.., but in the Tiger Eye.   In that pic, it is much darker than some of the other photos. ....just in case you are debating that color in the Frankie, another shot of the color might be helpful...   It might just be my [emoji102]



Thanks!  It was helpful!  Darker than I thought.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Same!  Some things are unavoidable that they end up in the pockets of the bag, but it is easy to remove.  I learned the hard way to keep my makeup etc in bags to keep the condition of the purse in better shape.



For many years when kids were younger, I was a one handbag girl.., and it was full of their stuff; not mine. Now that they are older, and I can have a few things..., I love keeping them nice!


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> For many years when kids were younger, I was a one handbag girl.., and it was full of their stuff; not mine. Now that they are older, and I can have a few things..., I love keeping them nice!



So much easier to clean up a mess in a make up bag or pouch than your entire handbag!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Thanks!  It was helpful!  Darker than I thought.  Thank you!!!



I still like it.., just darker than I thought too. Lovely for Fall [emoji260]


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> So much easier to clean up a mess in a make up bag or pouch than your entire handbag!



Hate those powder compacts that smash to smithereens! [emoji85]


----------



## lv lover steph

Pacific versus dawn...


----------



## PJovie

lv lover steph said:


> Pacific versus dawn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408520


Amazing, one is so dark and ink-like and the other is such a deep blue.  Similar but very different at the same time.  It's gonna be tough to pick the right color for me, but that's part of the fun


----------



## dcooney4

lv lover steph said:


> Pacific versus dawn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408520


 Wow on my screen dawn looks almost black


----------



## dcooney4

It's been a while since I bought direct from mz.  How long does it usually take till they actually ship?


----------



## lv lover steph

Daw is dark but definitely navy.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> It's been a while since I bought direct from mz.  How long does it usually take till they actually ship?



They usually ship the next day but often the shipping notice arrives after you already have the bag! With the sale on, shipping might be a day or two more than usual.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Hate those powder compacts that smash to smithereens! [emoji85]



Yes I've had a blush do that. And sticky lip gloss everywhere. [emoji35]


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> They usually ship the next day but often the shipping notice arrives after you already have the bag! With the sale on, shipping might be a day or two more than usual.


Thanks! I am so excited for my roxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Thanks!  It was helpful!  Darker than I thought.  Thank you!!!





Reba said:


> I still like it.., just darker than I thought too. Lovely for Fall [emoji260]



I have TE Frankie and it's not as dark as that photo shows.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> So much easier to clean up a mess in a make up bag or pouch than your entire handbag!





Reba said:


> Hate those powder compacts that smash to smithereens! [emoji85]



Yes! I cannot imagine putting loose makeup in my bag. That's just asking for disaster.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It's been a while since I bought direct from mz.  How long does it usually take till they actually ship?



I live on east coast, and it is usually same or next day. But with sale I'm guessing at least 3 days. They added a notice to the site about delayed shipping during sales/promos.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Pacific versus dawn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408520



This is a great IRL capture of the Pacific color. I really like my Lg Roxy but Pacific leans too much toward teal for me. As soon as I can get that bag in a different color, I will. I really liked it at first but am no longer in love.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I live on east coast, and it is usually same or next day. But with sale I'm guessing at least 3 days. They added a notice to the site about delayed shipping during sales/promos.


I am on the east coast too, so I think it won't be to long.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> This is a great IRL capture of the Pacific color. I really like my Lg Roxy but Pacific leans too much toward teal for me. As soon as I can get that bag in a different color, I will. I really liked it at first but am no longer in love.



It's interesting how different the bedford and oxford looks in pacific in these photos. My medium sutton in pacific doesn't feel like it has a lot of green or "tealish"...just made up a new word!


----------



## lv lover steph

Beth24 said:


> It's interesting how different the bedford and oxford looks in pacific in these photos. My medium sutton in pacific doesn't feel like it has a lot of green or "tealish"...just made up a new word!



That's funny... Mine feels very real.  I prefer dawn.


----------



## Mims1

psucutie said:


> Rocked my coco 1.0 this weekend and am in love.  The lining is a gorgeous teal satin.



Love this and the strap! Which style is this (I'm assuming coco is the color)?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am on the east coast too, so I think it won't be to long.



Maybe tomorrow DC! [emoji106]  If so, let us know!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My river Frankie is in transit and arriving today at my mom's house in the southeast. She will then send it overseas to me, 5000 miles to the northeast so who knows when I'll see it but doubtful in July!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soylentred said:


> Switched to my old Kipling tote today, which even after nearly 10 years of business travel abuse in addition to subway commuting and machine washing still looks (miraculously) like new.   Too bad it just doesn't have the polish and organization of my MZWs!


Nope no polish or cache but I kind of love this silly print Kipling tote bag I just got at a thrift store today and eight exterior pockets so plenty of organization! €8 and it was new; I am not excited by the hello kitty print but my little girls love hello kitty and it's a diaper bag for me so it sort of doesn't bug me.  There's side pockets for the girls' sippy cups and a front deep pocket where I stuck my huge sigg water bottle for crazy breastfeeding thirst. 4 exterior zippered pockets for baby wipes and changing pad and diapers and it stands up on its own when there's any stuff in it. Waterproof coated material and non slippery crossbody and shoulder straps. I love my jujube backpack for feeling a bit less frumpy but I like to have options! If I'm intending on wearing baby on my back for the majority of the time, for instance, a backpack is less ideal for that situation and a lightweight tote is good to wear crossbody on my front while I chase two year old girlie and hand her snacks and drinks.



Will my Kate ever get here from the UK?


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3409163
> 
> Nope no polish or cache but I kind of love this silly print Kipling tote bag I just got at a thrift store today and eight exterior pockets so plenty of organization! €8 and it was new; I am not excited by the hello kitty print but my little girls love hello kitty and it's a diaper bag for me so it sort of doesn't bug me.  There's side pockets for the girls' sippy cups and a front deep pocket where I stuck my huge sigg water bottle for crazy breastfeeding thirst. 4 exterior zippered pockets for baby wipes and changing pad and diapers and it stands up on its own when there's any stuff in it. Waterproof coated material and non slippery crossbody and shoulder straps. I love my jujube backpack for feeling a bit less frumpy but I like to have options! If I'm intending on wearing baby on my back for the majority of the time, for instance, a backpack is less ideal for that situation and a lightweight tote is good to wear crossbody on my front while I chase two year old girlie and hand her snacks and drinks.
> View attachment 3409164
> 
> 
> Will my Kate ever get here from the UK?



Your Kate will arrive and it will be awesome...  But, in the meantime, soak up every second of your two-year old and baby girl time! There will be a flurry of activity-filled years, and they'll be 20 and 18...and you'd trade all your belongings for just one day with them as babies again....[emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Your Kate will arrive and it will be awesome...  But, in the meantime, soak up every second of your two-year old and baby girl time! There will be a flurry of activity-filled years, and they'll be 20 and 18...and you'd trade all your belongings for just one day with them as babies again....[emoji6]


Awww thanks for the excellent tip. My boys are turning 11 & 13 in the next few weeks and I just can't believe it, they were my babies like fifteen minutes ago, it feels like. Nope, a solid decade. So I get it, in about five minutes the boys will be through the teen years and the following five minutes will be the girls going through their teen years and then poof! I'll be 53 and the mother of 4 adult children and I'll enjoy my chic bag collection but mostly miss squishing my babies and inhaling their scent. Hopefully by then my thirty year old son (&28 year old son) will be dropping off their little ones to grandma's house so I can borrow some squishy time w/ my grands.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Awww thanks for the excellent tip. My boys are turning 11 & 13 in the next few weeks and I just can't believe it, they were my babies like fifteen minutes ago, it feels like. Nope, a solid decade. So I get it, in about five minutes the boys will be through the teen years and the following five minutes will be the girls going through their teen years and then poof! I'll be 53 and the mother of 4 adult children and I'll enjoy my chic bag collection but mostly miss squishing my babies and inhaling their scent. Hopefully by then my thirty year old son (&28 year old son) will be dropping off their little ones to grandma's house so I can borrow some squishy time w/ my grands.



Sounds like a great family!  You must be busy!  You deserve Kate. I hope she arrives quickly for you...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Sounds like a great family!  You must be busy!  You deserve Kate. I hope she arrives quickly for you...


Thanks!! I married & had the boys young, then divorce and single motherhood and then finding my real soul mate and daughters! I feel like I've experienced just about every domestic situation!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks!! I married & had the boys young, then divorce and single motherhood and then finding my real soul mate and daughters! I feel like I've experienced just about every domestic situation!


Going through stuff like this makes you really appreciate the good stuff more.


----------



## ms p

Mims1 said:


> Love this and the strap! Which style is this (I'm assuming coco is the color)?



It's a retired style call coco


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> It's interesting how different the bedford and oxford looks in pacific in these photos. My medium sutton in pacific doesn't feel like it has a lot of green or "tealish"...just made up a new word!



It seems to me the metro Pacific fabric pulled more blue, while the bedford has some green. Everytime I look at my Lg Roxy, it screams dark teal to me. Funnily enough, I love last year's officially named Teal color in my Willow bag. It's a blue teal though and the gold hw really makes it. As much as I love various shades of green, I do not like teal or greeny-blue colors. It's why I also did not care for Jade. Hard to explain...I have very specific feelings about color shades and tones, lol!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> That's funny... Mine feels very real.  I prefer dawn.



Agree.


----------



## dcooney4

The nordies sale is tempting me. I don't think the small nickie would look good on me , but I am still tempted by the bailey.  I can't get down there today. Is the bailey that much smaller then paige?


----------



## Reba

DC.., found this from previous post...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> DC.., found this from previous post...
> 
> View attachment 3409405


Thanks Reba! I need it to fit a wallet , phone , keys and two pairs of glasses.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks Reba! I need it to fit a wallet , phone , keys and two pairs of glasses.



Might be tight. I am imaging it must be similar to Janie. I have that. The beauty of that bag is it is small, but chubby; so, for example.., 2 pair of glasses would be no problem with cases. Not sure about Bailey; you'd have to test it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Might be tight. I am imaging it must be similar to Janie. I have that. The beauty of that bag is it is small, but chubby; so, for example.., 2 pair of glasses would be no problem with cases. Not sure about Bailey; you'd have to test it.


Thanks! I don't use the cases on my glasses because I always put the keys in a separate pocket. I think I will wait and see if I can go in the next few days in person to try it.


----------



## pursephonie

Reba said:


> Might be tight. I am imaging it must be similar to Janie. I have that. The beauty of that bag is it is small, but chubby; so, for example.., 2 pair of glasses would be no problem with cases. Not sure about Bailey; you'd have to test it.


I can do that with Paige, depending on the size of my wallet.


----------



## dcooney4

pursephonie said:


> I can do that with Paige, depending on the size of my wallet.


I am fine with Paige, It is Bailey that I was considering


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I don't use the cases on my glasses because I always put the keys in a separate pocket. I think I will wait and see if I can go in the next few days in person to try it.



You'd be able to fit all that. I have a Bailey and need reading and sunglasses and it works! Info switch to a more compact wallet when I use it though.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> The nordies sale is tempting me. I don't think the small nickie would look good on me , but I am still tempted by the bailey.  I can't get down there today. Is the bailey that much smaller then paige?


which color Bailey are you considering getting that red Scarlet color is TDF


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> I am fine with Paige, It is Bailey that I was considering



Lmk if you want me to pack it up and take a photo for you.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> which color Bailey are you considering getting that red Scarlet color is TDF


I was thinking navy as I have Paige in Ruby.


----------



## dcooney4

Beth24 said:


> Lmk if you want me to pack it up and take a photo for you.


If you could that would be great.


----------



## psucutie

FYI the rumor is that the Amethyst, Army and Quartz (new colors) will arrive on the 19th.   Will take all my restraint to wait for rewards to buy (or do i buy to get more rewards 8/1?)


----------



## Odebdo

psucutie said:


> FYI the rumor is that the Amethyst, Army and Quartz (new colors) will arrive on the 19th.   Will take all my restraint to wait for rewards to buy (or do i buy to get more rewards 8/1?)



There are pictures in the MZW facebook group from the SF popup event last night.

My Wallet is crying as we speak lol!


----------



## psucutie

Odebdo said:


> There are pictures in the MZW facebook group from the SF popup event last night.
> 
> My Wallet is crying as we speak lol!



Oh trust me, I know!  I am going to sell my "like" bags to make room for "love" bags of Army and Amethyst


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> If you could that would be great.



I will when I get home in a few hours. What size wallet do you use? I can match your items...


----------



## Beth24

psucutie said:


> FYI the rumor is that the Amethyst, Army and Quartz (new colors) will arrive on the 19th.   Will take all my restraint to wait for rewards to buy (or do i buy to get more rewards 8/1?)



I think you buy now to get points and then buy more with your points! [emoji12]


----------



## psucutie

Beth24 said:


> I think you buy now to get points and then buy more with your points! [emoji12]


Thats what I am leaning towards as well.


----------



## lv lover steph

I hate to sound like a broken record... Do we know if there will be any Frankies with the new colors?


----------



## psucutie

lv lover steph said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record... Do we know if there will be any Frankies with the new colors?



Haven't seen any indication that there will be


----------



## dcooney4

Beth24 said:


> I will when I get home in a few hours. What size wallet do you use? I can match your items...


It is a bit bigger then LV zcp. The one I use the most is a tumi. I put my glasses next to it for size comparison. I hate changing my wallet these days . That is why I don't wear my beautiful coach dinky I got for Mother's Day. So I want to make sure it is big enough.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> FYI the rumor is that the Amethyst, Army and Quartz (new colors) will arrive on the 19th.   Will take all my restraint to wait for rewards to buy (or do i buy to get more rewards 8/1?)



Woo hoo! Wonder how Army will differ from Pine. Odd to have two greens in the same season.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Woo hoo! Wonder how Army will differ from Pine. Odd to have two greens in the same season.


Is army a Camo?


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Woo hoo! Wonder how Army will differ from Pine. Odd to have two greens in the same season.



This army, from the photos on facebook, seems to be grey-ish. Orange lining though


----------



## psucutie

Army is a grey/silvery color rather than a green.  and a more subtle lining than the camo roxy orange


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> It is a bit bigger then LV zcp. The one I use the most is a tumi. I put my glasses next to it for size comparison. I hate changing my wallet these days . That is why I don't wear my beautiful coach dinky I got for Mother's Day. So I want to make sure it is big enough.



Looks similar in size to my MZ Ingrid.


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> Army is a grey/silvery color rather than a green.  and a more subtle lining than the camo roxy orange


Interesting that the orange lining is different from blue camo. I'd have thought with all their cost cutting measures (read - warm cafe) they'd make a double batch of orange and get multiple uses out of it. I'm likely getting army Paige...great grey, silver hw, pop of color lining. The Jordan series looks interesting, especially the hobo/mia hybrid. Guess I'll be selling charcoal luster Paige...one in, one out!


----------



## mariposa08

psucutie said:


> Army is a grey/silvery color rather than a green.  and a more subtle lining than the camo roxy orange



the orange lining looks the same as camo roxy IMO


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> It is a bit bigger then LV zcp. The one I use the most is a tumi. I put my glasses next to it for size comparison. I hate changing my wallet these days . That is why I don't wear my beautiful coach dinky I got for Mother's Day. So I want to make sure it is big enough.






Here are the items. Using my phone case since I'm using my phone to take the pics. It's a 6+ btw.




Wallet and glasses in main compartment. Plenty of room. Pouch that comes with purse there too. 




Keys and lip gloss in two front pockets. 




Phone in back pocket. 




Side view. Not stuffed at all.


----------



## soylentred

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Nope no polish or cache but I kind of love this silly print Kipling tote bag I just got at a thrift store today and eight exterior pockets so plenty of organization! €8 and it was new; I am not excited by the hello kitty print but my little girls love hello kitty and it's a diaper bag for me so it sort of doesn't bug me.  There's side pockets for the girls' sippy cups and a front deep pocket where I stuck my huge sigg water bottle for crazy breastfeeding thirst. 4 exterior zippered pockets for baby wipes and changing pad and diapers and it stands up on its own when there's any stuff in it. Waterproof coated material and non slippery crossbody and shoulder straps. I love my jujube backpack for feeling a bit less frumpy but I like to have options! If I'm intending on wearing baby on my back for the majority of the time, for instance, a backpack is less ideal for that situation and a lightweight tote is good to wear crossbody on my front while I chase two year old girlie and hand her snacks and drinks.


So cute! And perfect for a diaper bag; the pockets are great. Mine is  a simple patterned east-west tote with one pocket inside and one outside. Kipling does have some more polished bags; their "work collection" is nice, but I think their fun bags are better. 

MZW responded and was polite and provided good information. They carry a one year warranty on all their bags. Because I purchased through a 3rd party retailer (Bloomies), the retailer should honor the warranty. (This is pretty standard for consumer products.)  I didn't have success with Bloomingdales via email, so I'll take it into my local store and see how they can help. Maybe they'll do an exchange, even if it has to be another color).

On the plus side my river snikki arrived yesterday! Like it! It's just a little too small for work, but will be perfect for weekends. DH's reaction to the color was priceless, and it made him do a double take: "Woah! That's one BLUE bag!"


----------



## dcooney4

Beth24 said:


> View attachment 3409919
> 
> 
> Here are the items. Using my phone case since I'm using my phone to take the pics. It's a 6+ btw.
> 
> View attachment 3409921
> 
> 
> Wallet and glasses in main compartment. Plenty of room. Pouch that comes with purse there too.
> 
> View attachment 3409924
> 
> 
> Keys and lip gloss in two front pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3409926
> 
> 
> Phone in back pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3409927
> 
> 
> Side view. Not stuffed at all.


Thank you so much! That was very sweet of you. It holds more then you would think.


----------



## Mims1

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks Reba! I need it to fit a wallet , phone , keys and two pairs of glasses.


I wrote that review! Hehe . I suggest you use a slim and/or smaller wallet than the typical zip around. You will have no problem putting in a phone, keys and the two pairs of glasses IF they are not stored in the hardshell case. It's a super cute bag. Cute enough that my friend at work bought it soon after seeing mine...and it's her first ever MZW (yay!).


----------



## Beth24

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you so much! That was very sweet of you. It holds more then you would think.



You're so welcome. I agree!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Small Roxy will be here tomorrow. Ordered Monday, so that's not bad at all considering the sale got really heavy traffic last weekend.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It sure is one BLUE BAG!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3410299
> 
> It sure is one BLUE BAG!



It is very blue! I love mine. Do you like it?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My mom snapped that pic ; it's still five thousand miles away!


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3410299
> 
> It sure is one BLUE BAG!



It is!  Though i find it comes out brighter in pictures.  Im staring at mine which is more of a royal bluish-purple.


----------



## Reba

Do we think Summer Special might be a sneak peek for us special customers at Amethyst? [emoji171]


----------



## psucutie

Here is a picture, no flash


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Do we think Summer Special might be a sneak peek for us special customers at Amethyst? [emoji171]



That's my guess.  That coupled with double points would be all the incentive I need to buy


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> That's my guess.  That coupled with double points would be all the incentive I need to buy



Oooh...bad week..Nordies Sale..then that...  I'd have a lot of 'splaining to do...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Oooh...bad week..Nordies Sale..then that...  I'd have a lot of 'splaining to do...



HA!  What are you buying from Nordies?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> HA!  What are you buying from Nordies?



For me...booties, blouse, jeans; son...athletic jacket and pants, a couple of tees; two dress pants for the hubs...ugh.
...and a baby gift


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> For me...booties, blouse, jeans; son...athletic jacket and pants, a couple of tees; two dress pants for the hubs...ugh.
> ...and a baby gift



I didnt see anything about MZW there!  Totally fine to purchase today's special


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do we think Summer Special might be a sneak peek for us special customers at Amethyst? [emoji171]



OMG don't even say that...cha ching, cha ching...[emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> It is!  Though i find it comes out brighter in pictures.  Im staring at mine which is more of a royal bluish-purple.



Yes - I love the blue-purple tone it has in certain light. That's what convinced me to get.

I have gotten more compliments on that darn Frankie than any since my Plum version.


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> Do we think Summer Special might be a sneak peek for us special customers at Amethyst? [emoji171]



A girl can dream...


----------



## Beth24

Reba said:


> For me...booties, blouse, jeans; son...athletic jacket and pants, a couple of tees; two dress pants for the hubs...ugh.
> ...and a baby gift



I indulged a bit too...actually more than a bit. I hope I can justify my amethyst or camo purchase when the new bags are available!


----------



## makn808

Summer special is 30% off chrome metro series.


----------



## dcooney4

Had my DH drive me the hour and more to check out the Bailey but for some reason it hurt my shoulder. The lady said the strap should soften up after a while, but I decided to pass. It was absolutely beautiful though and would have been perfect. I even wore my ruby Paige to see the difference. They were already sold out of small nicki in store so I could not see it.


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Summer special is 30% off chrome metro series.



Bummed that it isnt early access, but my money is safe for now


----------



## dcooney4

Went back after eating lunch to see it one more time but the dawn was sold out. Oh well . I will save my credit for another day.


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Bummed that it isnt early access, but my money is safe for now


That is the silver lining.


----------



## dcblam

Hey gang - long time no post and hope everyone is well.
I’m tempted by the Chrome Oxford Medium Sutton......is it too blingy?  Has anyone seen this IRL?  Opinions, please.


----------



## honu

LuvAllBags said:


> My Small Roxy will be here tomorrow. Ordered Monday, so that's not bad at all considering the sale got really heavy traffic last weekend.



I missed out on the Small Roxy  But maybe the next sale I will be lucky and get something similar!


----------



## Beth24

dcblam said:


> Hey gang - long time no post and hope everyone is well.
> I’m tempted by the Chrome Oxford Medium Sutton......is it too blingy?  Has anyone seen this IRL?  Opinions, please.



I haven't seen it but it seems too shiny for me.


----------



## dcooney4

dcblam said:


> Hey gang - long time no post and hope everyone is well.
> I’m tempted by the Chrome Oxford Medium Sutton......is it too blingy?  Has anyone seen this IRL?  Opinions, please.


I saw a silver metro once and it looked great. Not sure if it was the exact same grouping or not.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Has anyone else noticed that the Twelvelittle allure collection is kind of an mz wallace design knockoff situation?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Maybe I'm the only one browsing mz wallace simultaneously with diaper bags but I swear the marlena and the twelvelittle allure backpack are close to identical and the allure satchels are also extremely mz wallace looking. But maybe it's only in photography online.


----------



## Odebdo

I carried my leather mini Rome today for the first time...heavens...I am in love with the leather!! Anyone have the leather metro or small Sutton?

Anyways...this bag is perfect...for a day out or date night bag...had lunch downtown with DH today so this was great. It holds what I need, but not much more. Full size wallet, key pouches, coin purse and some odds n ends in the pouch...which hello leather pouch!

Thought I would share just because I took a picture.


----------



## lv lover steph

Love that Rome!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is the silver lining.



DC...is that yet another corny play on words from you?  "Silver lining" referring to Chrome bags... Such the wit lately [emoji13]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Hey gang - long time no post and hope everyone is well.
> I’m tempted by the Chrome Oxford Medium Sutton......is it too blingy?  Has anyone seen this IRL?  Opinions, please.



I saw last winter...it is really shiny. Chrome is fitting. Hi, by the way!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received Black Mineral Small Roxy. Love it! Great weekend bag. It has some benefits over Paige, more depth and better straps for shoulder carry being the primary two. The down side is the front pockets don't fit my iphone 6. However I will make it work and put it in one of the side slip pockets! Overall it will be terrific and well worth the sale deal, especially in versatile black.


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw last winter...it is really shiny. Chrome is fitting. Hi, by the way!



Hello there old friend....thanks for chiming in on the chrome and to let me know that the name befits the appearance.  Nice to know that this still exists in our crazy world!  With your expert guidance - I will not be parting with my Hamiltons (I’m totally besotted with this play and Lin Manuel Miranda)......


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> Hello there old friend....thanks for chiming in on the chrome and to let me know that the name befits the appearance.  Nice to know that this still exists in our crazy world!  With your expert guidance - I will not be parting with my Hamiltons (I’m totally besotted with this play and Lin Manuel Miranda)......



I'm also Hamilton and LMM-enthralled...have you seen yet? I saw last Oct. Swoon! The cast album is on regular rotation during my daily commute.


----------



## dcblam

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm also Hamilton and LMM-enthralled...have you seen yet? I saw last Oct. Swoon! The cast album is on regular rotation during my daily commute.



AH - you lucky gal....am TOTALLY ENVIOUS.  I have tix for this upcoming MAY!  In a moment of complete insanity,  I went on TicketMaster to purchase tix at the end of June JUST to see him before his departure.  Tried THREE times, but got the spinning wheel of death and had no idea if the transaction went through.  Got up the next morning to see three pending purchases on my CC for the total sum of 15K.  YUP.  Sanity returned to the house in the AM and thank goodness upon inquiry that the purchases didn’t go through.  The cast album has yet to be removed from the CD player AND I’m enjoying the “Hamiltone” - this will tide me over.  I just want to kick myself for not insisting that we go last Fall.  Now DH is just as smitten.  Go figure.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> DC...is that yet another corny play on words from you?  "Silver lining" referring to Chrome bags... Such the wit lately [emoji13]


You caught that . That is the cornball in me.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You caught that . That is the cornball in me.


From a long line of cornball word players..., (looking at you dad)..ha ha...., keep 'em coming,...


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm also Hamilton and LMM-enthralled...have you seen yet? I saw last Oct. Swoon! The cast album is on regular rotation during my daily commute.





dcblam said:


> AH - you lucky gal....am TOTALLY ENVIOUS.  I have tix for this upcoming MAY!  In a moment of complete insanity,  I went on TicketMaster to purchase tix at the end of June JUST to see him before his departure.  Tried THREE times, but got the spinning wheel of death and had no idea if the transaction went through.  Got up the next morning to see three pending purchases on my CC for the total sum of 15K.  YUP.  Sanity returned to the house in the AM and thank goodness upon inquiry that the purchases didn’t go through.  The cast album has yet to be removed from the CD player AND I’m enjoying the “Hamiltone” - this will tide me over.  I just want to kick myself for not insisting that we go last Fall.  Now DH is just as smitten.  Go figure.



hi fellow fans, I saw in December (won the in person lotto before it became out of control) and it was incredible.  Have plans to see it again in September (bought the tix in November 2015!).


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcblam said:


> AH - you lucky gal....am TOTALLY ENVIOUS.  I have tix for this upcoming MAY!  In a moment of complete insanity,  I went on TicketMaster to purchase tix at the end of June JUST to see him before his departure.  Tried THREE times, but got the spinning wheel of death and had no idea if the transaction went through.  Got up the next morning to see three pending purchases on my CC for the total sum of 15K.  YUP.  Sanity returned to the house in the AM and thank goodness upon inquiry that the purchases didn’t go through.  The cast album has yet to be removed from the CD player AND I’m enjoying the “Hamiltone” - this will tide me over.  I just want to kick myself for not insisting that we go last Fall.  Now DH is just as smitten.  Go figure.



Wow - that's a story! You will LOVE it. It's just so smart and well-written. I'll see it again someday after the insanity calms down. My hubs has to hear about it all the time but he's not interested in theater. Thank goodness I was able to talk a friend into going. I love the book too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> hi fellow fans, I saw in December (won the in person lotto before it became out of control) and it was incredible.  Have plans to see it again in September (bought the tix in November 2015!).



Jelly! I will go again eventually. Such a brilliant piece of art.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried Small Roxy tonight. Worked great for my errands and a movie. Will definitely keep using as a weekend bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

FYI - Small Roxy fits a full size ipad air with no problem. This style holds more than you'd think! Wish those darn front pockets would hold my phone!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> FYI - Small Roxy fits a full size ipad air with no problem. This style holds more than you'd think! Wish those darn front pockets would hold my phone!


What about the side slip pocket?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Odebdo said:


> I carried my leather mini Rome today for the first time...heavens...I am in love with the leather!! Anyone have the leather metro or small Sutton?
> 
> Anyways...this bag is perfect...for a day out or date night bag...had lunch downtown with DH today so this was great. It holds what I need, but not much more. Full size wallet, key pouches, coin purse and some odds n ends in the pouch...which hello leather pouch!
> 
> Thought I would share just because I took a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3410977



Your Rome is adorable! Isn't the leather amazing? I have the QLC Metro and love it. The leather is soft like a glove leather but thicker. The leather gives the Metro what to me is the perfect amount of structure while at the same time allowing it to be soft and comfy to wear. And the external pockets make all the difference in terms of functionality. 

And yeah -- hello, leather pouch! [emoji1360]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcblam said:


> Hey gang - long time no post and hope everyone is well.
> I’m tempted by the Chrome Oxford Medium Sutton......is it too blingy?  Has anyone seen this IRL?  Opinions, please.



Hey Blammie! Great to see you pop in. Which forum are you hanging out in these days? 

Sorry, no helpful input on chrome based on actual sightings, but it does look super-shiny to me in all the pics I've seen.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> FYI - Small Roxy fits a full size ipad air with no problem. This style holds more than you'd think! Wish those darn front pockets would hold my phone!



Oh, good to know! My new iPad Pro 9.7" should be delivered on Wednesday ... currently have a Mini and before that had a full-sized. Fell in love with Mia during the full-sized phase so I know there won't be any issues with the 9.7". 

Totally agree on the front pockets. Such an unfortunate size. Even the long pocket in the back could be deeper, which would make it soooo much more functional.


----------



## Odebdo

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Your Rome is adorable! Isn't the leather amazing? I have the QLC Metro and love it. The leather is soft like a glove leather but thicker. The leather gives the Metro what to me is the perfect amount of structure while at the same time allowing it to be soft and comfy to wear. And the external pockets make all the difference in terms of functionality.
> 
> And yeah -- hello, leather pouch! [emoji1360]
> 
> View attachment 3412378



I really want this!!! Gorgeous!! 

Mini Rome has been perfect this weekend...lunch date downtown with DH Friday, girls night out for a friends bday last night and church this morning...will probably swap out for something bigger for the work week tomorrow but no regrets grabbing this baby when the extra 10% off sale items hit!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> What about the side slip pocket?



It fits in there but sticks out the top a little. That's where I'm keeping it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh, good to know! My new iPad Pro 9.7" should be delivered on Wednesday ... currently have a Mini and before that had a full-sized. Fell in love with Mia during the full-sized phase so I know there won't be any issues with the 9.7".
> 
> Totally agree on the front pockets. Such an unfortunate size. Even the long pocket in the back could be deeper, which would make it soooo much more functional.



Yes...great little bag but front and back pockets are tight. I will make it work for weekends...the body of Sm Roxy is more functional, but pockets on Paige or Baby Jane are more functional. Go figure.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...great little bag but front and back pockets are tight. I will make it work for weekends...the body of Sm Roxy is more functional, but pockets on Paige or Baby Jane are more functional. Go figure.



I do love the size and shape of the main compartment, too. And the shoulder straps are super comfy. I feel as though I never need to wear it cross-body since it stays put on the shoulder so well.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It fits in there but sticks out the top a little. That's where I'm keeping it.



This is where I usually keep mine. The iPhone SE (new small one) fits there without sticking out, and also fits in the front or back zip pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I do love the size and shape of the main compartment, too. And the shoulder straps are super comfy. I feel as though I never need to wear it cross-body since it stays put on the shoulder so well.



I probably won't use the cb strap either. Haven't even attached it yet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This is where I usually keep mine. The iPhone SE (new small one) fits there without sticking out, and also fits in the front or back zip pockets.



This is good to know. I may switch back to the smaller size eventually.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really hope we see some new stuff this week!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> I really hope we see some new stuff this week!



Me too. So excited for Amethyst and the other camo styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Me too. So excited for Amethyst and the other camo styles.



Is there more camo coming?


----------



## dcooney4

Can't wait to see what is coming.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I really hope we see some new stuff this week!



The rumor is tomorrow...fingers crossed and my bank account weeps!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> The rumor is tomorrow...fingers crossed and my bank account weeps!



Same here...


----------



## psucutie

This is a bag in army!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> This is a bag in army!



This is that intriguing hobo style we saw in the photo from a few months ago! I like the color.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Is there more camo coming?



I saw a photo from the SF pop up of a blue camo bag in one of the new hobo styles. Kind of intrigued by that!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> This is that intriguing hobo style we saw in the photo from a few months ago! I like the color.


Here's another of the Hobo in Army


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> Here's another of the Hobo in Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413577



This almost looks like a redesigned Mia from this angle.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I saw a photo from the SF pop up of a blue camo bag in one of the new hobo styles. Kind of intrigued by that!



Interesting! I hope it wasn't a pop-up exclusive!


----------



## mbaldino

Best bag ever!

I bought this bag a week ago on sale. The price was too good to pass up. I have never seen a Frankie in real-life. But, going off of everyone's opinions here, I knew I had to try it out.

I have only owned two MZ Wallace bags in the past. I have sold both. The Haley was nice but didn't work out at the time. Then, I got a Lizzie which felt very similar to my work iPad bag. I didn't care for it either.

But I have been lurking around on this forum for the past year knowing that there is still something out there for me. Then this little gem came on sale. I didn't know they even had a blue Frankie. So I took a chance even though I wasn't sold on the color. I'm so glad I did. The blue is amazing. I hope they come out with this in other colors. I need one for fall and winter.

Now I get why Frankie is loved by many.


----------



## mbaldino

Also, it really is closer to the picture without flash. I love all the pockets and organization.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> This almost looks like a redesigned Mia from this angle.


I was just thinking the same thing. It looks very wearable without being to north south.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It looks very wearable without being to north south.



Looks almost leather in those pics?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbaldino said:


> Best bag ever!
> 
> I bought this bag a week ago on sale. The price was too good to pass up. I have never seen a Frankie in real-life. But, going off of everyone's opinions here, I knew I had to try it out.
> 
> I have only owned two MZ Wallace bags in the past. I have sold both. The Haley was nice but didn't work out at the time. Then, I got a Lizzie which felt very similar to my work iPad bag. I didn't care for it either.
> 
> But I have been lurking around on this forum for the past year knowing that there is still something out there for me. Then this little gem came on sale. I didn't know they even had a blue Frankie. So I took a chance even though I wasn't sold on the color. I'm so glad I did. The blue is amazing. I hope they come out with this in other colors. I need one for fall and winter.
> 
> Now I get why Frankie is loved by many.
> 
> View attachment 3413636
> 
> View attachment 3413637


I'm waiting for the exact same bag to come overseas! Glad to hear you add to the chorus of river Frankie love. I'm having cold feet about the color, wishing it would be a neutral, but everyone says the same thing about this color, that they adore it, so I'm hopeful that I will too!


My Kate arrived! Packed it up immediately for me & the 4 kids and went to the park.





It is love!!!! The size is perfect for a grad school mom of 4 bag ---and future gym /work /travel bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Looks almost leather in those pics?


I was thinking it looked almost like a bedford nylon with a light coating of some sort . It is probably just the lighting though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

juliegrace said:


> *Loeffler Randall Satchel – Medium Rider saffiano*
> These are too smart to carry. Small in size but can carry the stuff enough to fit in your handbags. Bored of those embroidered bags with beautiful designs which are no more attractive now, then this is the time to use these Satchel bags. So get yourself this bag in a very reasonable price ranging from $400 – $500.
> http://franksms.com/



Reported spam.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbaldino said:


> Best bag ever!
> 
> I bought this bag a week ago on sale. The price was too good to pass up. I have never seen a Frankie in real-life. But, going off of everyone's opinions here, I knew I had to try it out.
> 
> I have only owned two MZ Wallace bags in the past. I have sold both. The Haley was nice but didn't work out at the time. Then, I got a Lizzie which felt very similar to my work iPad bag. I didn't care for it either.
> 
> But I have been lurking around on this forum for the past year knowing that there is still something out there for me. Then this little gem came on sale. I didn't know they even had a blue Frankie. So I took a chance even though I wasn't sold on the color. I'm so glad I did. The blue is amazing. I hope they come out with this in other colors. I need one for fall and winter.
> 
> Now I get why Frankie is loved by many.
> 
> View attachment 3413636
> 
> View attachment 3413637



Welcome to the [emoji173]️Frankie[emoji173]️ club!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbaldino said:


> Also, it really is closer to the picture without flash. I love all the pockets and organization.



Agreed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm waiting for the exact same bag to come overseas! Glad to hear you add to the chorus of river Frankie love. I'm having cold feet about the color, wishing it would be a neutral, but everyone says the same thing about this color, that they adore it, so I'm hopeful that I will too!
> 
> 
> My Kate arrived! Packed it up immediately for me & the 4 kids and went to the park.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413776
> 
> 
> It is love!!!! The size is perfect for a grad school mom of 4 bag ---and future gym /work /travel bag.



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## psucutie

New items are up.   I caved and bought an amethyst Roxy.  Who am I?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> New items are up.   I caved and bought an amethyst Roxy.  Who am I?



No Small Roxy...the marriage is safe.


Oh SNAP...they just added


----------



## psucutie

There is a small Roxy in amethyst.  That's what I purchased.


----------



## Reba

No!!!  They were supposed to save me from myself!


----------



## Odebdo

psucutie said:


> New items are up.   I caved and bought an amethyst Roxy.  Who am I?



My wish list is long...pixel Smutton, quartz abbey Crossbody or wristlet, army Greta and Smutton, amethyst paige or one of the roxys...

I wish I knew what would sell the best do I know what to buy first lol


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> My wish list is long...pixel Smutton, quartz abbey Crossbody or wristlet, army Greta and Smutton, amethyst paige or one of the roxys...
> 
> I wish I knew what would sell the best do I know what to buy first lol



...and, I wish I could find that damn money tree!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Bailey owners, sell me. You take it out at night for casual evening affairs as well as using it as a small daytime purse?
That dawn and gold. Sigh.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The Nordstrom sale bailey is dawn with silver in the picture. That's right, isn't it? The description didn't specify, and it seems odd that on the new arrivals page it's dawn with gold and at Nordstrom it is dawn with silver.


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The Nordstrom sale bailey is dawn with silver in the picture. That's right, isn't it? The description didn't specify, and it seems odd that on the new arrivals page it's dawn with gold and at Nordstrom it is dawn with silver.



Nordie's stock is leftover from 2015 colors (has blue lining and silver hw.   New dawn has the sand colored lining,and gold hw


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Bailey owners, sell me. You take it out at night for casual evening affairs as well as using it as a small daytime purse?
> That dawn and gold. Sigh.



It holds a decent amount if you have a small wallet vs a larger one.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> No!!!  They were supposed to save me from myself!



Haha!


----------



## psucutie

Odebdo said:


> My wish list is long...pixel Smutton, quartz abbey Crossbody or wristlet, army Greta and Smutton, amethyst paige or one of the roxys...
> 
> I wish I knew what would sell the best do I know what to buy first lol



I really like the pixel.  I went with an amethyst Roxy, because I have a black Paige and that is a neutral enough color that I dont need to buy an additional bag in the same style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> My wish list is long...pixel Smutton, quartz abbey Crossbody or wristlet, army Greta and Smutton, amethyst paige or one of the roxys...
> 
> I wish I knew what would sell the best do I know what to buy first lol



For what it's worth, I have been an MZ'er for a long time and I think Dawn with the gold hw and some of the amethyst items may go fastest. And the Gretas...they don't do those very often.


----------



## estrie

I'm personally enamored, amethyst and quartz make my eyes happy and the new styles are interesting. Investigating and contemplating them! Need to narrow down my Amethyst wish list!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Excited to see new things! 

I LOVE Dawn with gold hw...they have not done navy with gold for a long time and it's so past due. 

Love Amethyst and will get a Roxy. 

Excited to see Greta again! 

Not excited about Army at first glance but maybe it'll grow on me. 

The pink is gorgeous and different but not for me. 

Not sure what I think about the new styles...need to look at them more closely tonight. 

Right now, I'm all about Dawn, Amethyst and still onboard with Scarlet and Pine from the earlier release. That's my color list...style wishlist unclear outside of Amethyst Roxy. I already have a navy with gold Jane or I'd be all over that. 

BTW...so excited to see more Janes this season. Classics are back in the game!


----------



## dcooney4

I haven't even had time to try out my mineral small Roxy yet. I am very happy they made it in the amethyst though. Can't wait to see better pictures of it.


----------



## mariposa08

I think the leather Pippas will go fast, possibly amethyst and army Paige (blackberry Paige sold out fast). Agree that Greta might go fast since you don't see it often and it looks gorgeous.  Depending on the amount they made-- the Ines in camo and snake. Maybe the three tone jerry tassel?


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Excited to see new things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...so excited to see more Janes this season. Classics are back in the game!



I'm so happy they did more classics this round--- the colors are really nice too.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> For what it's worth, I have been an MZ'er for a long time and I think Dawn with the gold hw and some of the amethyst items may go fastest. And the Gretas...they don't do those very often.





LuvAllBags said:


> Excited to see new things!
> 
> I LOVE Dawn with gold hw...they have not done navy with gold for a long time and it's so past due.
> 
> Love Amethyst and will get a Roxy.
> 
> Excited to see Greta again!
> 
> Not excited about Army at first glance but maybe it'll grow on me.
> 
> The pink is gorgeous and different but not for me.
> 
> Not sure what I think about the new styles...need to look at them more closely tonight.
> 
> Right now, I'm all about Dawn, Amethyst and still onboard with Scarlet and Pine from the earlier release. That's my color list...style wishlist unclear outside of Amethyst Roxy. I already have a navy with gold Jane or I'd be all over that.
> 
> BTW...so excited to see more Janes this season. Classics are back in the game!





mariposa08 said:


> I think the leather Pippas will go fast, possibly amethyst and army Paige (blackberry Paige sold out fast). Agree that Greta might go fast since you don't see it often and it looks gorgeous.  Depending on the amount they made-- the Ines in camo and snake. Maybe the three tone jerry tassel?



 I agree with all of the above.  I wish there was an amethyst Jane, but since there wasnt Roxy it is.   Maybe I will really love the style if I give it a try.  

I'm not quite sure how it happened, but Greta hopped into my cart and checked itself out.  I'm a sucker for shiny, and really need a smaller wallet when I take thunder Bailey out on the town.  With the purple undertones in Bailey, I think Greta will be a great fit!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I think the leather Pippas will go fast, possibly amethyst and army Paige (blackberry Paige sold out fast). Agree that Greta might go fast since you don't see it often and it looks gorgeous.  Depending on the amount they made-- the Ines in camo and snake. Maybe the three tone jerry tassel?



Agree.


----------



## Stella Blue

mariposa08 said:


> I think the leather Pippas will go fast, possibly amethyst and army Paige (blackberry Paige sold out fast). Agree that Greta might go fast since you don't see it often and it looks gorgeous.  Depending on the amount they made-- the Ines in camo and snake. Maybe the three tone jerry tassel?


I love the amethyst leather Pippa.  The middle part is a deep purple (nylon, I think).  It is so pretty.  Pippas don't hold much, do they?


----------



## Tiny_T

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Bailey owners, sell me. You take it out at night for casual evening affairs as well as using it as a small daytime purse?
> That dawn and gold. Sigh.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> The Nordstrom sale bailey is dawn with silver in the picture. That's right, isn't it? The description didn't specify, and it seems odd that on the new arrivals page it's dawn with gold and at Nordstrom it is dawn with silver.





psucutie said:


> Nordie's stock is leftover from 2015 colors (has blue lining and silver hw.   New dawn has the sand colored lining,and gold hw



I didn't want to like Bailey, since I have spent so much already at the Nordy's sale. Sigh....but I really like her. She gives me a bit more space than Paige and two carrying options (long strap and short handle). And I actually like the silver hardware. Most of my MZ Wallace has gold hardware. So I'm keeping both scarlet and dawn Bailey bags to add some color to my cross body bag collection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I went all in on Amethyst. Got Roxy, Greta and Flat Savoy. Not sure if Greta's a keeper but you all love it so I had to try it. 

After a more detailed review, I think I like the Jordan Hobo and Backpack. I don't think I can do the hobo because it won't stay on my shoulder. I would consider ordering the backpack if it makes it to the next sale.


----------



## lv lover steph

Love that amethyst but I got camo Jordan satchel, amethyst Roxie wallet and tigers eye Frankie... Hope I like it all.  (Or maybe I shouldn't hope that!)


----------



## makn808

Love everyone's thoughts on the partial fall lineup.

Amethyst is gorgeous. Love the deep purple with silver. I tried blackberry and could not make it work for some reason. Army looks like a great medium grey and that pop of orange is brilliant. I'm grabbing Paige, I've been wanting a medium grey Paige forever...missed it in seagull so army it is!

Greta my love! I get more compliments on holo Greta than evey other wallet I've had. Amethyst Greta is gorgeous! I'd get one if I didn't have a holo Greta backup for when my current one wears out.

I'm dubious about the Jordan series. Want to hear IRL reviews about the zip flap cover. Very Porter like but looks...flappier? And the leather looks so soft but I'm wondering if that's a good thing or not.

I was going to wait till 8/1 to use points but I do recall blackberry and dawn Paige selling out so I might just order this week!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I went all in on Amethyst. Got Roxy, Greta and Flat Savoy. Not sure if Greta's a keeper but you all love it so I had to try it.
> .


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on these and see pictures!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does anyone have an abbey wristlet or small abbey tote? I'm officially in lust over those, and the bailey, but I suspect the small abbey tote would be even more versatile than the bailey since it perhaps holds enough for daytime but also probably not too huge for non-formal evenings, whereas the bailey might require wallet change to fit *anything* (could one even use abbey wristlet as a wallet inside the bailey without overwhelming the bag?) and maybe at that bitty size, I might prefer something dressier (can bailey be paired with evening wear?). Plus, I worship side pockets.

Anyone have thoughts or experience on abbey wristlet, small abbey tote or bailey?

I'm thinking to wait for black bedford abbey wristlet and small tote on sale or eBay because I don't have six hundred laying around for that delicious set (but would love to use that wristlet as matching wallet in my Kate right now!!!!!!) and maybe get the dawn bailey now at the Nordstrom sale even though that's still not cheap for me. I need a lightweight durable small daily (& casual evening) crossbody bag and love the bailey very much. Would love it in dawn with edge dye and pop color lining and ghw but think I could be happy with silver hardware and no edge dye with that pretty light blue lining and more palatable price point. The gold hardware and dawn nylon looks so good but the beige lining (and $115 extra price) sour that option for me. With all those exterior pockets to open I want to see me some pretty color inside every time I do! Sky Blue is a favorite color and reaffirms the blue theme of dawn as something softer and different from the black/red signature mz wallace look. The beige just makes me yawn and yearn for a pop of COLOR!
But oh the ghw is lovely with navy ; much more me.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I went all in on Amethyst. Got Roxy, Greta and Flat Savoy. Not sure if Greta's a keeper but you all love it so I had to try it.
> 
> After a more detailed review, I think I like the Jordan Hobo and Backpack. I don't think I can do the hobo because it won't stay on my shoulder. I would consider ordering the backpack if it makes it to the next sale.



W00T! What a great set! They will be simply beautiful. Because of your excellent reviews, though, I think Roxy will be too small for me--you said its usable space is less than a Jane, right? I'm absolutely loving my Pacific LaRoxy and know that, because of that, Roxy will feel cramped. Very bummed that there's nothing in amethyst to fit my needs, especially since it has that pretty lining...



lv lover steph said:


> Love that amethyst but I got camo Jordan satchel, amethyst Roxie wallet and tigers eye Frankie... Hope I like it all.  (Or maybe I shouldn't hope that!)



That is an awesome haul! Each item so distinct. Can't wait to see them all together. 



makn808 said:


> Love everyone's thoughts on the partial fall lineup.
> 
> Amethyst is gorgeous. Love the deep purple with silver. I tried blackberry and could not make it work for some reason. Army looks like a great medium grey and that pop of orange is brilliant. I'm grabbing Paige, I've been wanting a medium grey Paige forever...missed it in seagull so army it is!
> 
> Greta my love! I get more compliments on holo Greta than evey other wallet I've had. Amethyst Greta is gorgeous! I'd get one if I didn't have a holo Greta backup for when my current one wears out.
> 
> I'm dubious about the Jordan series. Want to hear IRL reviews about the zip flap cover. Very Porter like but looks...flappier? And the leather looks so soft but I'm wondering if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> I was going to wait till 8/1 to use points but I do recall blackberry and dawn Paige selling out so I might just order this week!



Yay for finally finding your medium grey Paige--and with a bright lining to boot. Now you don't have to feel bad about missing Seagull's blue lining. 

I'm very hopeful about the Jordan series but also need to see some IRL pics. Hoping they expand the colour selection for the Hobo.


Nothing for me ... yet, although the amethyst Abbey crossbody is looking super pretty. But i think that's just amethyst lust talking.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> Love that amethyst but I got camo Jordan satchel, amethyst Roxie wallet and tigers eye Frankie... Hope I like it all.  (Or maybe I shouldn't hope that!)



Love your choices! I adore TE Frankie. Hope you do too! Please post a pics of the Jordan Satchel. I'm really curious about that one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Love everyone's thoughts on the partial fall lineup.
> 
> Amethyst is gorgeous. Love the deep purple with silver. I tried blackberry and could not make it work for some reason. Army looks like a great medium grey and that pop of orange is brilliant. I'm grabbing Paige, I've been wanting a medium grey Paige forever...missed it in seagull so army it is!
> 
> Greta my love! I get more compliments on holo Greta than evey other wallet I've had. Amethyst Greta is gorgeous! I'd get one if I didn't have a holo Greta backup for when my current one wears out.
> 
> I'm dubious about the Jordan series. Want to hear IRL reviews about the zip flap cover. Very Porter like but looks...flappier? And the leather looks so soft but I'm wondering if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> I was going to wait till 8/1 to use points but I do recall blackberry and dawn Paige selling out so I might just order this week!



Makn, I laughed out loud at the backup Greta. I totally do this too! I currently have a backup pair of my favorite boots in the closet. I feel better just knowing they're there. [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> .
> 
> Anyone have thoughts or experience on abbey wristlet, small abbey tote or bailey?



I have an Abbey wristlet in black. I love it and may start using it as a wallet instead of just as a wristlet. It is a great size, lightweight and holds a lot. I love the black, but think the navy with gold is completely amazing. 

I don't have a Small Abbey tote, but am considering it in Pine. I'm not sure I can get over the top flap though. That's why I'm waiting on it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> W00T! What a great set! They will be simply beautiful. Because of your excellent reviews, though, I think Roxy will be too small for me--you said its usable space is less than a Jane, right? I'm absolutely loving my Pacific LaRoxy and know that, because of that, Roxy will feel cramped. Very bummed that there's nothing in amethyst to fit my needs, especially since it has that pretty lining.
> 
> Nothing for me ... yet, although the amethyst Abbey crossbody is looking super pretty. But i think that's just amethyst lust talking.



Amethyst lust!! Lol. Yes, I find Roxy to have a bit less usable space than Jane. My Jane stuff is a tighter fit for sure in Roxy. I hear ya...I also like LaRoxy a lot. I heard it's coming in dark gray at some point and I will be all over that. Wish it came in Amethyst or Dawn with the gold hw!


----------



## estrie

psucutie said:


> I agree with all of the above.  I wish there was an amethyst Jane, but since there wasnt Roxy it is.   Maybe I will really love the style if I give it a try.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how it happened, but Greta hopped into my cart and checked itself out.  I'm a sucker for shiny, and really need a smaller wallet when I take thunder Bailey out on the town.  With the purple undertones in Bailey, I think Greta will be a great fit!



I don't think you'll regret Greta! I have a shiny blue one so am not sure I need amethyst, but I really love purple. I love the saffiano leather that it is.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I don't think you'll regret Greta! I have a shiny blue one so am not sure I need amethyst, but I really love purple. I love the saffiano leather that it is.



Ok Estrie...blah, blah about wallets...   Give us the update already!! Did you have a July 4th bundle of joy?!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Makn, I laughed out loud at the backup Greta. I totally do this too! I currently have a backup pair of my favorite boots in the closet. I feel better just knowing they're there. [emoji6]



Me too! I have a back up Ingrid, back up work out shoes and and even back up favorite workout shirt. Clearly need back up amethyst Greta! Although she's probably take over the first starting spot!


----------



## mbmb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone have an abbey wristlet or small abbey tote? I'm officially in lust over those, and the bailey, but I suspect the small abbey tote would be even more versatile than the bailey since it perhaps holds enough for daytime but also probably not too huge for non-formal evenings, whereas the bailey might require wallet change to fit *anything* (could one even use abbey wristlet as a wallet inside the bailey without overwhelming the bag?) and maybe at that bitty size, I might prefer something dressier (can bailey be paired with evening wear?). Plus, I worship side pockets.


I have the Small Abbey Tote in Pine, although I haven't used it yet.  It definitely is larger than the 10" length in the MZW description, I think they measured only a panel on the bottom, and the side pockets add to the outside length.  It should hold plenty, and it is not small like Bailey.  What I did not expect is the rather boxy appearance it takes on with the shoulder strap.  In the web pics it has a "waist," but that only appears when using the handles.  You can see this in the MZW model pic on the Small Abbey page, and sizewise, compare that with the Bailey model pic, both shoulder carried.  The zipper and flap look fine to me and seem like they would open and close easily.  I always carry my purses zipped.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbmb said:


> I have the Small Abbey Tote in Pine, although I haven't used it yet.  It definitely is larger than the 10" length in the MZW description, I think they measured only a panel on the bottom, and the side pockets add to the outside length.  It should hold plenty, and it is not small like Bailey.  What I did not expect is the rather boxy appearance it takes on with the shoulder strap.  In the web pics it has a "waist," but that only appears when using the handles.  You can see this in the MZW model pic on the Small Abbey page, and sizewise, compare that with the Bailey model pic, both shoulder carried.  The zipper and flap look fine to me and seem like they would open and close easily.  I always carry my purses zipped.


Ahhh so it's not really a small purse. More like a squat frankie? So for daytime/evening versatility it would really be, for me, the bailey for a small purse, but where do i get one in black with gold? The abbey crossbody comes in black/gold & seems like the right size but too daytime looking for going out to dinner....? Pippa is a good size but too few external pockets, and the wristlet maybe too tiny. Hmmmm. Paige and mia too big for what I'm seeking.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Beth24 said:


> Me too! I have a back up Ingrid, back up work out shoes and and even back up favorite workout shirt. Clearly need back up amethyst Greta! Although she's probably take over the first starting spot!



Me three! I have two back up Peteys and a backup Betty! Oh, and a backup ink stud Mia.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Me too! I have a back up Ingrid, back up work out shoes and and even back up favorite workout shirt. Clearly need back up amethyst Greta! Although she's probably take over the first starting spot!





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me three! I have two back up Peteys and a backup Betty! Oh, and a backup ink stud Mia.



This cracks me up! I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

This is how my crazy mind works...I'm wondering if I eventually get the Pine Small Abbey tote, could flappy zippergate be removed by a tailor. Love the style, love the color...but know I can't deal with that flap. It will drive me insane every time I try to grab something from an inside pocket, and I will never want to see it peeking over the top of the bag. Something to ponder if it makes it to a sale price, perhaps. Not worth risking at full price.


----------



## Reba

I have to say..., I used to have Dawn with silver hardware...it was pretty. But, Dawn with gold hardware..., it is to die for...brings it to life!  Love. Just not sure there is a style there for me though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have to say..., I used to have Dawn with silver hardware...it was pretty. But, Dawn with gold hardware..., it is to die for...brings it to life!  Love. Just not sure there is a style there for me though.



Totally agree. My old Jane is too similar. I can attest that navy with gold is stunning. Love it. And I'm a silver jewelry wearer, but I think the gold is so pretty with certain bag colors.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You guys are enabling me to pay full price for dawn/gold bailey. Stop it! 

So for everyone, if you are dressing up a bit in the evening and want a small mz wallace purse, which do you take? I keep going around and around in my mind and the only one I can imagine working is the bailey in black/gold or maybe dawn/gold. But the lovely sale price dawn/silver bailey seems more like a  daytime/travel purse but maybe I'm the only one who thinks silver looks more casual?

Are there other styles that would suit a dressier outfit in the evening that I'm missing?  I do prefer to not have it on my shoulder or crook of my elbow on nights out -crossbody or wristlet style or just carried in my hand. Crossbody if I'm carefully carrying drinks to friends and don't want to spill, or on top of my coat outside walking on icy streets, and in my hand otherwise..... Thick non removable nylon strap not really appealing for dressy outfit.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> This is how my crazy mind works...I'm wondering if I eventually get the Pine Small Abbey tote, could flappy zippergate be removed by a tailor. Love the style, love the color...but know I can't deal with that flap. It will drive me insane every time I try to grab something from an inside pocket, and I will never want to see it peeking over the top of the bag. Something to ponder if it makes it to a sale price, perhaps. Not worth risking at full price.



Hmmm, would you simply leave the top open or replace the flaps with a different closure?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You guys are enabling me to pay full price for dawn/gold bailey. Stop it!
> 
> So for everyone, if you are dressing up a bit in the evening and want a small mz wallace purse, which do you take?



I have an MZW Penny in Bordeaux. It works great for dressy evenings because of the chain strap. They pop up on ebay alot.

If I need to go dressier than that, I have a black clutch and a bronze metallic clutch I use for those occasions.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hmmm, would you simply leave the top open or replace the flaps with a different closure?



Leave open or have the tailor add a magnetic snap. I generally don't close my bag anyway.


----------



## Reba

If any of you purchased a bag in Poppy...  FYI...right now on Nordies Anniversary Sale...my fave fitting shoe in Red Pepper Nubuck, Abby Munro...great preseason savings and perfect match...


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You guys are enabling me to pay full price for dawn/gold bailey. Stop it!
> 
> So for everyone, if you are dressing up a bit in the evening and want a small mz wallace purse, which do you take? I keep going around and around in my mind and the only one I can imagine working is the bailey in black/gold or maybe dawn/gold. But the lovely sale price dawn/silver bailey seems more like a  daytime/travel purse but maybe I'm the only one who thinks silver looks more casual?
> 
> Are there other styles that would suit a dressier outfit in the evening that I'm missing?  I do prefer to not have it on my shoulder or crook of my elbow on nights out -crossbody or wristlet style or just carried in my hand. Crossbody if I'm carefully carrying drinks to friends and don't want to spill, or on top of my coat outside walking on icy streets, and in my hand otherwise..... Thick non removable nylon strap not really appealing for dressy outfit.



Evenings..Penny in Bourdeaux or Quilted Mercury..both also dress down great too. Buy on EBay or snap up if you find one from a seller online. Great bag. Hopefully they will add back in as they seem to be returning to some classics. Janie can do too...


----------



## Beth24

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You guys are enabling me to pay full price for dawn/gold bailey. Stop it!
> 
> So for everyone, if you are dressing up a bit in the evening and want a small mz wallace purse, which do you take? I keep going around and around in my mind and the only one I can imagine working is the bailey in black/gold or maybe dawn/gold. But the lovely sale price dawn/silver bailey seems more like a  daytime/travel purse but maybe I'm the only one who thinks silver looks more casual?
> 
> Are there other styles that would suit a dressier outfit in the evening that I'm missing?  I do prefer to not have it on my shoulder or crook of my elbow on nights out -crossbody or wristlet style or just carried in my hand. Crossbody if I'm carefully carrying drinks to friends and don't want to spill, or on top of my coat outside walking on icy streets, and in my hand otherwise..... Thick non removable nylon strap not really appealing for dressy outfit.



Excellent suggestions from Reba and Luvall. If you don't like a chain strap Pippa is a nice evening style. It has a narrow strap and can definitely be dressed up. I also have a Bailey in graphite luster color that I use for evening too. It has metallic leather trim with a nice sheen.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can you ladies help me identify the little black purse I just bought off eBay?
12"x8"x3" according to the seller. Hobo leather  non removable shoulder strap it seems. I'm so psyched for black + gold + pop lining color for date nights with my husband --and it's a micro version of the Kate style I'm loving as my diaper bag! Minus elasticized side pockets. But not much bigger than the bailey which was my target size /shape, and I can use my Kate crossbody strap with it for travel/daytime to be hands free running errands! Although I'm not sure if that shoulder strap will fall down out of the way nicely if I do that, or hover awkwardly in the way. But that's not a deal breaker. Plus, my favorite (meaning, relatively under the radar as far as comments from my husband!) price point of a hundred & fifty, just like my used Kate and sale river Frankie!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

One more photo


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and thanks for the good suggestions! I should have said that I have several non-black dressy (leather)evening bags/clutches. but specifically lack any in black or navy and none in nylon, so a cute little mz wallace purse in black (or navy) with gold that could double duty for evenings was something I thought I would get a lot of use out of. Black primarily, because it's supreme for versatility and I love the red edge dye. But navy could be a good neutral for when I'm dressing up jeans.
That penny looks great, if I could get one in black/gold or navy/gold I would be interested! I already have dressy options in burgandy/Bordeaux or I would be all over that option after I get black sorted out.


----------



## dmc60

Such enablers.....they're in my cart!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm going to have to just lust at those full price dawn/gold baileys and abbey wristlets on the website and hope to one day score some off eBay on the cheap. (And a black abbey wristlet or roxy wallet or penny type tiny wallet on a chain....swoon.) My husband would definitely stress out over my buying those at full price, it would be sticker shock at the credit card statement for sure!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dmc60 said:


> Such enablers.....they're in my cart!


The shoes? They are super cute!


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can you ladies help me identify the little black purse I just bought off eBay?
> 12"x8"x3" according to the seller. Hobo leather  non removable shoulder strap it seems. I'm so psyched for black + gold + pop lining color for date nights with my husband --and it's a micro version of the Kate style I'm loving as my diaper bag! Minus elasticized side pockets. But not much bigger than the bailey which was my target size /shape, and I can use my Kate crossbody strap with it for travel/daytime to be hands free running errands! Although I'm not sure if that shoulder strap will fall down out of the way nicely if I do that, or hover awkwardly in the way. But that's not a deal breaker. Plus, my favorite (meaning, relatively under the radar as far as comments from my husband!) price point of a hundred & fifty, just like my used Kate and sale river Frankie!



Coco..old style


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Such enablers.....they're in my cart!



They are great..have in other colors too. You can wear with nice jeans, slacks, even skirts...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Coco..old style


Oh thanks! She listed it as coco but none of the images on Google had a bag remotely similar, so I thought she remembered the style name wrong.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I have to say..., I used to have Dawn with silver hardware...it was pretty. But, Dawn with gold hardware..., it is to die for...brings it to life!  Love. Just not sure there is a style there for me though.



The navy with gold hardware is just a really classic combo, MZW or not. No styles there for me this time around either but it deserves to be offered more than once!!!


----------



## estrie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me three! I have two back up Peteys and a backup Betty! Oh, and a backup ink stud Mia.



Wait, is Betty another cute little wallet?  I seem to remember being jealous of a Betty you might've posted? I eventually got myself a Valentine's day Petey and... Also have a spare. Ha. Actually busted into my spare Greta and scratched that so now obviously need Amethyst Greta.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Ok Estrie...blah, blah about wallets...   Give us the update already!! Did you have a July 4th bundle of joy?!



Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though. 

Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Ok Estrie...blah, blah about wallets...   Give us the update already!! Did you have a July 4th bundle of joy?!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!


I'm new to this thread but congratulations! First baby? My 4th baby just turned 1!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!



Yay for a week early!!  One less week of prego is always good! And one more week of being with baby is great!!!  Congrats!  You totally need an Amethyst - an extra Sutton for when spit-up, blow-out or spills happen..[emoji480][emoji480]


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm new to this thread but congratulations! First baby? My 4th baby just turned 1!



Shucks, thanks. You too, and happy birthday to your littlest! Everyone says the time passes really fast. 

I had a whole response to your Q about dressy styles and color/hardware combo started but the forum app lost it, which is OK cause everything I said has been covered already by you and everyone else! I'm currently really considering Abbey crossbody since the strap is removable.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Yay for a week early!!  One less week of prego is always good! And one more week of being with baby is great!!!  Congrats!  You totally need an Amethyst - an extra Sutton for when spit-up, blow-out or spills happen..[emoji480][emoji480]



Ooh, excellent justification. Very nice. Cause yay blowouts. He's peed on the changing pad more times than we can count anymore too. Btw, I can't even imagine being due at the end of summer like you had to endure! Augh. Though I guess these hot flashes afterwards are also normal...

I am a little mystified by my departure from MZW pockets lately. The Sutton is SO light that I don't seem to mind that lack of shape/structure and pockets. The many pockets have always been such a great convenience, but the hardware adds up to being heavier. 

Comments about the Bailey family is that it's lighter (edit: I meant ROXY family), but I don't love the style, even in Amethyst [emoji849] So, am also currently working on my new daily bag strategy once work and commuting resumes, with the new person. Maybe Abbeys are the answer :-o


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Ooh, excellent justification. Very nice. Cause yay blowouts. He's peed on the changing pad more times than we can count anymore too. Btw, I can't even imagine being due at the end of summer like you had to endure! Augh. Though I guess these hot flashes afterwards are also normal...
> 
> I am a little mystified by my departure from MZW pockets lately. The Sutton is SO light that I don't seem to mind that lack of shape/structure and pockets. The many pockets have always been such a great convenience, but the hardware adds up to being heavier.
> 
> Comments about the Bailey family is that it's lighter (edit: I meant ROXY family), but I don't love the style, even in Amethyst [emoji849] So, am also currently working on my new daily bag strategy once work and commuting resumes, with the new person. Maybe Abbeys are the answer :-o



I kept looking at Roxy family thinking..nah...because traditional MZ's looked so much more impressive. But..., I have to say.., I gave in and two things..., yes...a little less refined..but, still much nicer in person than in pics. And yes lighter..which to me = comfy.  The bag may seem a bit more casual too (life in general seems to be anyway).  You are going to be carrying A LOT of stuff for the next decade or two...you might want to check it out/give it a chance [emoji6][emoji480][emoji459][emoji458][emoji464][emoji466]️[emoji473][emoji472]

.....and those flat leather straps..[emoji106]

....by the way Estrie...before baby..when we last chatted here..you were expecting your arrival 7/1 and I was expecting my son on 7/1 home from college..yours was happily early!  ...mine...stayed the long weekend to party...then got nabbed with a $180 speeding ticket on the way home...[emoji37]..enjoy the sweet baby years!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> Excellent suggestions from Reba and Luvall. If you don't like a chain strap Pippa is a nice evening style. It has a narrow strap and can definitely be dressed up. I also have a Bailey in graphite luster color that I use for evening too. It has metallic leather trim with a nice sheen.



Agree with this too. My black Pippa could be dressed up due to that skinny strap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Wait, is Betty another cute little wallet?  I seem to remember being jealous of a Betty you might've posted? I eventually got myself a Valentine's day Petey and... Also have a spare. Ha. Actually busted into my spare Greta and scratched that so now obviously need Amethyst Greta.



You are too funny!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with this too. My black Pippa could be dressed up due to that skinny strap.


Do you like the pippa as much as the penny? I really really like exterior pockets....so I don't think pippa is in my future. Roxy wallet and penny and abbey wristlet could be, although I don't have an extra thin black strap or chain to convert abbey wristlet into crossbody, which would be great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Ooh, excellent justification. Very nice. Cause yay blowouts. He's peed on the changing pad more times than we can count anymore too. Btw, I can't even imagine being due at the end of summer like you had to endure! Augh. Though I guess these hot flashes afterwards are also normal...
> 
> I am a little mystified by my departure from MZW pockets lately. The Sutton is SO light that I don't seem to mind that lack of shape/structure and pockets. The many pockets have always been such a great convenience, but the hardware adds up to being heavier.
> 
> Comments about the Bailey family is that it's lighter (edit: I meant ROXY family), but I don't love the style, even in Amethyst [emoji849] So, am also currently working on my new daily bag strategy once work and commuting resumes, with the new person. Maybe Abbeys are the answer :-o



The Abbey bags definitely seem to have a place for everything. I LOVE the cross-body and am curious about the small and medium tote.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do you like the pippa as much as the penny? I really really like exterior pockets....so I don't think pippa is in my future. Roxy wallet and penny and abbey wristlet could be, although I don't have an extra thin black strap or chain to convert abbey wristlet into crossbody, which would be great.



I definitely don't like it as much. I like all its different sections but I prefer exterior pockets. I actually love the Abbey crossbody and may consider finding a thin black strap I can switch out with its nylon strap. It has a dressy look to it in black but the nylon strap brings it down.


----------



## mbmb

I have been using Medium Sutton for my summer purse.  Am I the only one who finds those flimsy non-zip pockets annoying?  I also have the sliding strap issue (don't use the CB), which didn't bother me on large Sutton that I use only for travel, and opening and closing the zipper often takes 2 hands.  Not my favorite bag!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!



Congrats, Estrie! Glad everything went well. 

What about amethyst Kate?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

estrie said:


> Wait, is Betty another cute little wallet?  I seem to remember being jealous of a Betty you might've posted? I eventually got myself a Valentine's day Petey and... Also have a spare. Ha. Actually busted into my spare Greta and scratched that so now obviously need Amethyst Greta.



Yes, Bettie (I think I spelled it incorrectly before) is about the size of Greta but with more rounded corners and some classic pleating. 

Do you love Petey and spare Petey? Isn't it such an easy little thing to use? And, yes, obviously you now need Amethyst Greta.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I have been using Medium Sutton for my summer purse.  Am I the only one who finds those flimsy non-zip pockets annoying?  I also have the sliding strap issue (don't use the CB), which didn't bother me on large Sutton that I use only for travel, and opening and closing the zipper often takes 2 hands.  Not my favorite bag!



Last year Small Sutton was my Summer purse. Had a summer love thing and was done...missed outside pockets, got tired of having to put it down and go in, like you said, with both hands..not ever a quick grab for anything. But, was so cute...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I have to say..., I used to have Dawn with silver hardware...it was pretty. But, Dawn with gold hardware..., it is to die for...brings it to life!  Love. Just not sure there is a style there for me though.



what about a Belle?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> what about a Belle?



Is a beautiful style/bag; too big for my daily needs though. Love for others...


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3416184
> View attachment 3416185
> View attachment 3416186



I have a CoCo 1.0 and love it!  Great bag.   Enjoy


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Is a beautiful style/bag; too big for my daily needs though. Love for others...



Very true!


----------



## estrie

mbmb said:


> I have been using Medium Sutton for my summer purse.  Am I the only one who finds those flimsy non-zip pockets annoying?  I also have the sliding strap issue (don't use the CB), which didn't bother me on large Sutton that I use only for travel, and opening and closing the zipper often takes 2 hands.  Not my favorite bag!



I feel you on all the points. Those pockets aren't as useful as in other bags for me, but I still try to use them the same. My medium sutton's cell phone pocket actually tore and I think it's because that lining fabric is flimsier and the bag itself is shapeless so it takes more strain when I try to use it. It hasn't torn in my small or large Suttons though and I've been using large sutton exclusively for a few couple months. I do plan to get more Suttons, though. I like just throwing stuff in and still having a light bag.


----------



## estrie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Congrats, Estrie! Glad everything went well.
> 
> What about amethyst Kate?



Thank you 

I know Kate is often used as a diaper bag (even saw one in the wild on the shoulder of a mother wiping her toddler's nose once!). Somehow Kate as a bag has never spoken to me. I love Belle and don't think she's too big but maybe because Kate has a bit more shape, it feels a bit bigger than I like? I'm also unsure the smaller outer pockets are what I like; a little too small?

Reba made a case for the Roxy's that now has me even more in trouble though cause now Roxy is an option, haha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Thank you
> 
> I know Kate is often used as a diaper bag (even saw one in the wild on the shoulder of a mother wiping her toddler's nose once!). Somehow Kate as a bag has never spoken to me. I love Belle and don't think she's too big but maybe because Kate has a bit more shape, it feels a bit bigger than I like? I'm also unsure the smaller outer pockets are what I like; a little too small?
> 
> Reba made a case for the Roxy's that now has me even more in trouble though cause now Roxy is an option, haha.



I recommend trying Roxy...it has pros and cons...but is growing on me. For me it has more annoyances than Jane or Frankie but also some key benefits those bags don't have.


----------



## Odebdo

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!



Congrats!!! I have 2 year old toddler twins and used to be a leather bag snob (still am honestly) but see the value in lighter bags because babies = STUFF!! And it all has to be schlepped by Mom!!

I have found great use in my small Sutton for zoo outings etc. the pouch I keep diapers in and I have room for my stuff and pacifiers and what not and throw it on cross body and two hands free to hold kids hands! I am looking into Roxy Crossbody as I love the blue cameo and I also like how I Have the option for shoulder carry for days I am at work or doing my own thing and Crossbody for my Mom duties as with two I have to have both hands free!

I echo what everyone has said...ENJOY this time! It goes by so quickly...seems like yesterday I was severely  sleep deprived and now I am registering kids for Intro to Preschool! It goes by so quickly!!


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!


Congrats on your bundle of joy!


----------



## SLCSB

estrie said:


> I feel you on all the points. Those pockets aren't as useful as in other bags for me, but I still try to use them the same. My medium sutton's cell phone pocket actually tore and I think it's because that lining fabric is flimsier and the bag itself is shapeless so it takes more strain when I try to use it. It hasn't torn in my small or large Suttons though and I've been using large sutton exclusively for a few couple months. I do plan to get more Suttons, though. I like just throwing stuff in and still having a light bag.


New here, but I've been trying the same thing with the medium Sutton this past week.  I'm thinking that it's not going to be an every day bag for me, but it will be a great "daypack".  Since I'm not a big backpack fan, but I love CB's, I love it for that idea.  I haven't tried the small Sutton yet, but I think it will be too small for the daypack idea since I'll be out with three kids every time I use it that way.


----------



## SLCSB

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thanks! She listed it as coco but none of the images on Google had a bag remotely similar, so I thought she remembered the style name wrong.


I have a Coco, old style, Claret.  It was my first MZW.  Love that bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SLCSB said:


> New here, but I've been trying the same thing with the medium Sutton this past week.  I'm thinking that it's not going to be an every day bag for me, but it will be a great "daypack".  Since I'm not a big backpack fan, but I love CB's, I love it for that idea.  I haven't tried the small Sutton yet, but I think it will be too small for the daypack idea since I'll be out with three kids every time I use it that way.



Welcome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Last year Small Sutton was my Summer purse. Had a summer love thing and was done...missed outside pockets, got tired of having to put it down and go in, like you said, with both hands..not ever a quick grab for anything. But, was so cute...



Smutton was not functional for me either, but agree re: cuteness. I know others absolutely love it though.


----------



## makn808

estrie said:


> Omg I totally had a baby! Wow, what a trip all of it is. I didn't like most of pregnancy and then it all just kept getting more and more interesting, hahaha. But wow I have never been so smitten. Anyways, not a July baby! A week early, June 24, in a room with a beautiful view of Boston, so had it been July 4 night the fireworks would've been on full display  It all worked out well, though.
> 
> Amethyst is the first since Dawn Charli that I've been in real lust, with a new baby, so that says something to me, and I'm like plotting my color and size strategy for Suttons. The thin shapeless sacks that come with metro bags have been useful for diapers and stuff!


Congratulations Estrie!


----------



## dcooney4

SLCSB said:


> New here, but I've been trying the same thing with the medium Sutton this past week.  I'm thinking that it's not going to be an every day bag for me, but it will be a great "daypack".  Since I'm not a big backpack fan, but I love CB's, I love it for that idea.  I haven't tried the small Sutton yet, but I think it will be too small for the daypack idea since I'll be out with three kids every time I use it that way.


Welcome to our group.


----------



## psucutie

I got my amethyst small roxy and Greta last night.

Small Roxy is a bit too small for me I think.   I was also not happy that there were visible stains on the front pocket.  The inner lining is also (IMO) darker than expected, and a shade lighter than the amethyst.  Im going to the crosby store at lunch today to return/exchange it.

The greta is made of saffiano leather and is absolutely gorgeous.  So happy I purchased.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> I got my amethyst small roxy and Greta last night.
> 
> Small Roxy is a bit too small for me I think.   I was also not happy that there were visible stains on the front pocket.  The inner lining is also (IMO) darker than expected, and a shade lighter than the amethyst.  Im going to the crosby store at lunch today to return/exchange it.
> 
> The greta is made of saffiano leather and is absolutely gorgeous.  So happy I purchased.



Stains! That's unacceptable [emoji49]

Glad you like Greta [emoji3]. 

Would love to see pics before you return if you have time.


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Stains! That's unacceptable [emoji49]
> 
> Glad you like Greta [emoji3].
> 
> Would love to see pics before you return if you have time.


Some files were too large, but here you go!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Some files were too large, but here you go!



Thanks!! Nice start to the day. 

I can see why you're thrilled with Greta! She's fabulous [emoji171]

Do you think you might upsize to amethyst Roxy? Guess you'll check it out in store.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

psucutie said:


> I have a CoCo 1.0 and love it!  Great bag.   Enjoy


I so intend to!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SLCSB said:


> I have a Coco, old style, Claret.  It was my first MZW.  Love that bag.


Can't wait to join the club with an old school purse!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I got my amethyst small roxy and Greta last night.
> 
> Small Roxy is a bit too small for me I think.   I was also not happy that there were visible stains on the front pocket.  The inner lining is also (IMO) darker than expected, and a shade lighter than the amethyst.  Im going to the crosby store at lunch today to return/exchange it.
> 
> The greta is made of saffiano leather and is absolutely gorgeous.  So happy I purchased.



Stains?!  OMG..never would think direct from them on such new item..ugh! Is outside Amethyst color on Roxy a pretty shade in person; or too dark also. I did notice online that dark interior...


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks!! Nice start to the day.
> 
> I can see why you're thrilled with Greta! She's fabulous [emoji171]
> 
> Do you think you might upsize to amethyst Roxy? Guess you'll check it out in store.



I might.  That's why i want to go to the store and see.   I also do better looking in person.  



Reba said:


> Stains?!  OMG..never would think direct from them on such new item..ugh! Is outside Amethyst color on Roxy a pretty shade in person; or too dark also. I did notice online that dark interior...



It's a beautiful color.   Very rich, royal purple.


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> I got my amethyst small roxy and Greta last night.
> 
> Small Roxy is a bit too small for me I think.   I was also not happy that there were visible stains on the front pocket.  The inner lining is also (IMO) darker than expected, and a shade lighter than the amethyst.  Im going to the crosby store at lunch today to return/exchange it.
> 
> The greta is made of saffiano leather and is absolutely gorgeous.  So happy I purchased.


Sorry to hear that. I was at the Crosby street store for a couple of minutes yesterday and they didn't have the small Roxy out yet . She said they would have it later in the day so you should be fine today. The amethyst color is very pretty in person .


----------



## Reba

If you were on the fence of making a purchase right now, nice Summer Special!  My Greta fits in all my smaller bags...including Small Roxy back zip.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was at the Crosby street store for a couple of minutes yesterday and they didn't have the small Roxy out yet . She said they would have it later in the day so you should be fine today. The amethyst color is very pretty in person .



They didnt.   Liars!



Reba said:


> If you were on the fence of making a purchase right now, nice Summer Special!  My Greta fits in all my smaller bags...including Small Roxy back zip.



I love the Greta!


----------



## psucutie

Ok so basically my experience at Crosby street was not so great.  The sale person, while nice, was not overly helpful or warm.  I asked her what the summer specials were and she didnt know.  By the time I had gotten back to my office, it was announced and I could have taken advantage.   Luckily CS helped me out on that one.

I walked around with the small Roxy and Roxy to determine which is better.  I thought the Roxy was a little large, but then compared to Frankie and it is the same size.  They only had out paige, kate, cece and marlena in the amethyst.  Lots of dawn and Army/Camo Jordan in the store.  I wasn't impressed with Jordan.  Plus the handles were like that of Hayley, more likely to slip off my shoulder.   

I opted to pay the difference for the regular Roxy.  This one had the lighter lining as pictured on the MZW website and the contrast fabric on the zippers (a little darker like the handles). Not sure if the small roxy i got was a dud or it just has the smaller lining.  I like the side pockets for easy access to things. I will try to sneak into the bathroom at work and take pictures later.  My apartment isn't really conducive for mod shots.


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> They didnt.   Liars!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Greta!


Sorry to hear that. It is a good thing I didn't ask DH to stay in the city longer just to see it. It was so hot even I didn't want to hang around.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So I am annoyed on two fronts...both are on me, but I'm still annoyed. I bought a Greta and could have waited until today and gotten one for free. AND even worse, I ordered a Small Chelsea last night...LAST NIGHT. Ugh. Smh...need to remember to save orders for weekends during Summer Special time.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> So I am annoyed on two fronts...both are on me, but I'm still annoyed. I bought a Greta and could have waited until today and gotten one for free. AND even worse, I ordered a Small Chelsea last night...LAST NIGHT. Ugh. Smh...need to remember to save orders for weekends during Summer Special time.



If you arent set on amethyst, return greta.   Apparently if you bought online CS is making you repurchase and return the prior order.  If you really want a Greta/Lara for free, I would do that.


----------



## lv lover steph

LuvAllBags said:


> So I am annoyed on two fronts...both are on me, but I'm still annoyed. I bought a Greta and could have waited until today and gotten one for free. AND even worse, I ordered a Small Chelsea last night...LAST NIGHT. Ugh. Smh...need to remember to save orders for weekends during Summer Special time.



Ditto... And annoyed and myself!!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> So I am annoyed on two fronts...both are on me, but I'm still annoyed. I bought a Greta and could have waited until today and gotten one for free. AND even worse, I ordered a Small Chelsea last night...LAST NIGHT. Ugh. Smh...need to remember to save orders for weekends during Summer Special time.



Ah, I really wants to purchase yesterday but through a combination of my normal procrastination and baby distraction, I got to see this weekend's summer special! I count that as luck.... Otherwise I would be in the same boat


----------



## estrie

SLCSB said:


> New here, but I've been trying the same thing with the medium Sutton this past week.  I'm thinking that it's not going to be an every day bag for me, but it will be a great "daypack".  Since I'm not a big backpack fan, but I love CB's, I love it for that idea.  I haven't tried the small Sutton yet, but I think it will be too small for the daypack idea since I'll be out with three kids every time I use it that way.



Someone who was posting with a new baby a couple months ago I think tried a large sutton or medium and reported being happy initially, with a photo of a full bag. With bags I usually need more space than I initially think. I do wonder if it ended up too small for her or continued to rock!

I've been using my large sutton as a daily commute bag for a while and love just having available space. But adored small sutton when I used it! Until I needed more space due to crutches (easier to carry lunch). I like them all I guess


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on your bundle of joy!



Thank you much [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## estrie

Odebdo said:


> Congrats!!! I have 2 year old toddler twins and used to be a leather bag snob (still am honestly) but see the value in lighter bags because babies = STUFF!! And it all has to be schlepped by Mom!!
> 
> I have found great use in my small Sutton for zoo outings etc. the pouch I keep diapers in and I have room for my stuff and pacifiers and what not and throw it on cross body and two hands free to hold kids hands! I am looking into Roxy Crossbody as I love the blue cameo and I also like how I Have the option for shoulder carry for days I am at work or doing my own thing and Crossbody for my Mom duties as with two I have to have both hands free!
> 
> I echo what everyone has said...ENJOY this time! It goes by so quickly...seems like yesterday I was severely  sleep deprived and now I am registering kids for Intro to Preschool! It goes by so quickly!!



I am incredibly impressed the small sutton is enough for you. I did also see a YouTubed video review of smutton for parent with diaper needs. She made it look workable too. You give me great hope, thank you!

Blue camo is really gorgeous and with recommendations here for Roxy, definitely considering it. The outer side pockets look fantastic. I usually make great use of pockets like that when they exist.


----------



## estrie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, Bettie (I think I spelled it incorrectly before) is about the size of Greta but with more rounded corners and some classic pleating.
> 
> Do you love Petey and spare Petey? Isn't it such an easy little thing to use? And, yes, obviously you now need Amethyst Greta.



Yes yes and yes!  Petey is almost the wallet version of suttons, ha. I really like the leather too; it's same as trim on Nikki's and Charlis. I don't have any MZW all leather bags yet, but look forward to enjoying it when I do get one.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So I am annoyed on two fronts...both are on me, but I'm still annoyed. I bought a Greta and could have waited until today and gotten one for free. AND even worse, I ordered a Small Chelsea last night...LAST NIGHT. Ugh. Smh...need to remember to save orders for weekends during Summer Special time.



Oh no!  I did think to myself earlier this week that I should pump the brakes and not jump and order..., the Summer Specials sometimes surprise you with discounts, double points, or even a bag that I might like better...  I have got a few things this Summer..., so only 1 Fall item!!  Going to take my time.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> The Abbey bags definitely seem to have a place for everything. I LOVE the cross-body and am curious about the small and medium tote.



Despite my lusting after amethyst, I'm trying to narrow down options there which is slowing down decision making big time. But I am definitely purchasing Quartz Abbey Crossbody! This is a surprise to me. But the style can replace my leather clutch that I've been throwing into large sutton (as it holds minimum essentials like wallet keys sunglasses) plus extra pouch with the walking drugstore items. And to what you said about black, that quartz looks so good to me in this style, almost dressy, and because it's smaller it's not too much pink.


----------



## estrie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, Bettie (I think I spelled it incorrectly before) is about the size of Greta but with more rounded corners and some classic pleating.
> 
> Do you love Petey and spare Petey? Isn't it such an easy little thing to use? And, yes, obviously you now need Amethyst Greta.



Oh, btw, just saw the peteys you posted. Exactly what I'm enjoying, hahaha.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I am incredibly impressed the small sutton is enough for you. I did also see a YouTubed video review of smutton for parent with diaper needs. She made it look workable too. You give me great hope, thank you!
> 
> Blue camo is really gorgeous and with recommendations here for Roxy, definitely considering it. The outer side pockets look fantastic. I usually make great use of pockets like that when they exist.



My Roxy side pockets..phone in one...caseless sunglasses in the other.  Easy grab and go; pop in and out - when in and out of stores etc....[emoji173]️


----------



## estrie

I like that black sutton has black hardware and black leather. In other colors, I think matching hardware would look toyish almost tacky, maybe, maybe not. I sometimes find that the natural leather takes away from them...maybe...


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> So I am annoyed on two fronts...both are on me, but I'm still annoyed. I bought a Greta and could have waited until today and gotten one for free. AND even worse, I ordered a Small Chelsea last night...LAST NIGHT. Ugh. Smh...need to remember to save orders for weekends during Summer Special time.



If you really want the free item-- return and reorder with the promo since you have free returns.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I like that black sutton has black hardware and black leather. In other colors, I think matching hardware would look toyish almost tacky, maybe, maybe not. I sometimes find that the natural leather takes away from them...maybe...



Yes. On some colors, the natural leather is distracting. Not a fan.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> If you arent set on amethyst, return greta.   Apparently if you bought online CS is making you repurchase and return the prior order.  If you really want a Greta/Lara for free, I would do that.



Yes, that's their standard M.O.  I completely understand their position. I prefer the saffiano leather on the amethyst version. It will wear better. I already have a Lara, so I'm going to let it go. Just because it's free doesn't mean I need it!


----------



## Odebdo

estrie said:


> I am incredibly impressed the small sutton is enough for you. I did also see a YouTubed video review of smutton for parent with diaper needs. She made it look workable too. You give me great hope, thank you!
> 
> Blue camo is really gorgeous and with recommendations here for Roxy, definitely considering it. The outer side pockets look fantastic. I usually make great use of pockets like that when they exist.



Well....it wouldn't be enough in ALL situations for sure...but at 2 i really just need diapers and wipes...change of clothes and more diapers and wipes in the van....when they were babies and bottles and bibs and all that no way!


----------



## mosobamboo

I have been wearing my new black Roxy for about two weeks. I was not sure about it because it is slouchy and lacks designer feel. But today, it totally won my trust.  I was on a small trip and ended up taking a lot more items home than i usually carry with me. Roxy has the capacity to fit all the items and remains lightweight. I could not been happier with it. 

Now all i wish for a MZW bag which is small enough to fit in my Roxy but big enough to h my 6s plus, sun glass and a few credit cards.


----------



## SLCSB

estrie said:


> I like that black sutton has black hardware and black leather. In other colors, I think matching hardware would look toyish almost tacky, maybe, maybe not. I sometimes find that the natural leather takes away from them...maybe...


That's the one I've been trying out this week, because it has black hardware.    It makes it easier to use it as an all-around bag as opposed to the natural leather that makes the others stick out more.  Or at least it makes them stick out more to me....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the idea of using abbey crossbody as pouch with essentials in bigger bag. I have my huge Kate for days with the kids but don't always need to take it out of the car and love the bailey which is even a hair smaller & more pockets than the abbey crossbody so it could serve the same purpose! But at $345 vs the abbey $265 it is a pricey micro purse. I will wait for sale or used, in black or navy with gold hardware. If they had the abbey crossbody with gold and dark fabric I would be tempted. Need a small mz wallace bag that serves dual purpose!

And I really want a penny with gold hardware as wallet slash teensy purse, now that I know they exist. Need to keep an eye on eBay. Or a roxy wallet of course, if there was gold hardware and a sale! Haha 
Need a mz wallace crossbody wallet!

I'm falling down the rabbit hole!!!!!!


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the idea of using abbey crossbody as pouch with essentials in bigger bag. I have my huge Kate for days with the kids but don't always need to take it out of the car and love the bailey which is even a hair smaller & more pockets than the abbey crossbody so it could serve the same purpose! But at $345 vs the abbey $265 it is a pricey micro purse. I will wait for sale or used, in black or navy with gold hardware. If they had the abbey crossbody with gold and dark fabric I would be tempted. Need a small mz wallace bag that serves dual purpose!
> 
> And I really want a penny with gold hardware as wallet slash teensy purse, now that I know they exist. Need to keep an eye on eBay. Or a roxy wallet of course, if there was gold hardware and a sale! Haha
> Need a mz wallace crossbody wallet!
> 
> I'm falling down the rabbit hole!!!!!!



Hahaha, yeah, rabbit hole is one way to put it!

I think Abbey crossbody is available in dark green (pine) with gold hardware. Actually, also black with gold. I just bought it in Quartz for the very purpose you describe. I do think that personally when I go back to a more pocketed MZW I'd take some things out of Abbey Crossbody, though, because some of  those items I like to put in pockets, or have more readily available. So then I'm back to rearranging things 

It surprises me repeatedly that Bailey is so small but everyone has made that observation. I still worry it has too much hardware to be easy inside another bag. I've been using a simple leather clutch pouch. Oh all the possibilities.


----------



## lv lover steph

Roxi wallet does fit iPhone 6s and 6s plus!!


----------



## lv lover steph

Above was the plus...

And iPhone 6s


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love it. Can you show with the strap? I want it with gold hardware!

You're right the abbey crossbody is available with black/gold. I just don't love it as much as bailey with just one big pleated pocket instead of more. I'm weird but I love separate exterior pockets! I think the bailey would be a great micro purse slash pouch in bag if you took both straps away. 

Has anyone tried the lesportsac signature collection in solid black with gold hardware? I am kind of into the Kate style small crossbody for a mz wallace abbey crossbody substitute at quite a lot less money. But I've never owned lesportsac so I have no idea if the quality is at all okay. Could make a good pouch in my diaper bag except the nylon strap doesn't remove so it would tangle up everywhere.

Have any of you found any great models from lesportsac or tumi or longchamp,  in terms of lightweight durable nylon items that you feel almost chic using, or is mz wallace the only brand for you?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Or Kipling!  I almost forgot Kipling. They have some black nylon bags with gold hardware that are kind of chic to my eyes, the keegan, April and dinah model little crossbody in black/gold look awfully versatile and nin-crappy.


----------



## Beth24

lv lover steph said:


> Roxi wallet does fit iPhone 6s and 6s plus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417998
> View attachment 3417999



Thanks for the pic! Is it hard to close with the 6plus inside?


----------



## lv lover steph

Beth24 said:


> Thanks for the pic! Is it hard to close with the 6plus inside?



It is tight in an otterbox case...


----------



## soylentred

lv lover steph said:


> Above was the plus...
> 
> And iPhone 6s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418003
> View attachment 3418004


I love my henry in champagne leather, but it's starting to look a little beat up -- was thinking about replacing with the new roxy wallet. Love the color and think the chain dresses it up a bit.  Does the iphone 6 in a case fit in the zip pocket in the back? (It fits in the henry, but that's a pouch, not the slit, pocket the roxy has.)


----------



## lv lover steph

soylentred said:


> I love my henry in champagne leather, but it's starting to look a little beat up -- was thinking about replacing with the new roxy wallet. Love the color and think the chain dresses it up a bit.  Does the iphone 6 in a case fit in the zip pocket in the back? (It fits in the henry, but that's a pouch, not the slit, pocket the roxy has.)



No, it is too tight.


----------



## soylentred

lv lover steph said:


> No, it is too tight.


Thanks for checking.  Such a bummer! I don't know what else I'd use that pocket for, and I hate to waste space inside or stress the zipper.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Amethyst lovelies arrived...of course I adore all of them. Greta is gorgeous and will be a useful little wallet for when I don't need all my daily wallet stuff. The flat Savoy is terrific...perfect size and depth for my needs. I have been using the Ines style but I think like this one better. It's definitely lighter weight than Ines. Love the Amethyst Roxy but there was little doubt there. Mine arrived just fine - no stains or issues. Will switch into her for Mon and take pics tomorrow. The color is terrific - dark and rich - and amazingly, is different than all my other MZ purples. I think they do purple best!


----------



## psucutie

Received my surf blue Lara today and really like the color. It's pink inside (think bubblegum) so there is a cool contrast.  Comparison with Greta for size.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My Amethyst lovelies arrived...of course I adore all of them. Greta is gorgeous and will be a useful little wallet for when I don't need all my daily wallet stuff. The flat Savoy is terrific...perfect size and depth for my needs. I have been using the Ines style but I think like this one better. It's definitely lighter weight than Ines. Love the Amethyst Roxy but there was little doubt there. Mine arrived just fine - no stains or issues. Will switch into her for Mon and take pics tomorrow. The color is terrific - dark and rich - and amazingly, is different than all my other MZ purples. I think they do purple best!



Does this purple lean too dark?  Too blackish?...I miss Currant...


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> My Amethyst lovelies arrived...of course I adore all of them. Greta is gorgeous and will be a useful little wallet for when I don't need all my daily wallet stuff. The flat Savoy is terrific...perfect size and depth for my needs. I have been using the Ines style but I think like this one better. It's definitely lighter weight than Ines. Love the Amethyst Roxy but there was little doubt there. Mine arrived just fine - no stains or issues. Will switch into her for Mon and take pics tomorrow. The color is terrific - dark and rich - and amazingly, is different than all my other MZ purples. I think they do purple best!



So happy to hear you love it. I'm going to order a abbey cross body in amethyst.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Does this purple lean too dark?  Too blackish?...I miss Currant...



i personally dont think so, but the black accents do darken it a shade.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does this purple lean too dark?  Too blackish?...I miss Currant...



I don't think it's blackish at all, just dark purple. It's definitely darker than Currant.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> i personally dont think so, but the black accents do darken it a shade.



Black accents? My bag doesn't have any black accents.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> So happy to hear you love it. I'm going to order a abbey cross body in amethyst.



I love my Abbey Cross-body! Can't wait to hear what you think about it. I am using it with and without the strap...love, love it. Perfect little bag.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Black accents? My bag doesn't have any black accents.



To my eyes, the leather and fabric around the zipper looks black


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> To my eyes, the leather and fabric around the zipper looks black



Mine is definitely purple in both areas.


----------



## makn808

I wonder if mzw switched manufacturers? Seems like some QC issues are being mentioned in the fb group - one got an Ines with no lining, one got one a sutton with non-matching hw. Oy.


----------



## greycat64

lv lover steph said:


> Roxi wallet does fit iPhone 6s and 6s plus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417998
> View attachment 3417999


Thank you for this pic.  I wish the website would provide more detail on what tech each bag/wallet could hold.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm going to assume that you ladies either a) are busy having awesome weekends or b) are really just not smitten with any other brand of nylon bag than mz wallace or c) both. 

I get it, I'm way way way in to my Kate diaper bag and love the quality and details as I use it one handed, in a sand box, with a baby on my hip. I mean, wipes clean with a baby wipe, smooth gliding zippers, lovely to look at. Pleated pockets are genius for actually holding tons without either making the interior useless or bag look huge and unwieldy. They are like magic and now I only want to use bags with pleated exterior pockets.

I only look at similar looking (in photos) options in other brands because they are usually a third of the price or less and I've heard good things about the quality of brands like tumi voyageur, Kipling in black with gold hardware, and lesportsac signature and some of them I mentioned even look almost as pretty. Almost. But I'm probably in the budget restricted minority here, so I get it. Ironically the one other nylon bag I do see love for on TPF is the le pliage which I bought last winter in my favorite shade of purple and can not get myself to use even once. I use it to store backup supplies in the car in case a kid pukes all over the inside of the car and themselves. Again. But otherwise I hate the style for actually carrying.

Anyway I'm cool with waiting for LuvAllBags'  discarded pretties to end up on eBay and swooping in like a bargain shopping vulture.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm going to assume that you ladies either a) are busy having awesome weekends or b) are really just not smitten with any other brand of nylon bag than mz wallace or c) both.
> 
> I get it, I'm way way way in to my Kate diaper bag and love the quality and details as I use it one handed, in a sand box, with a baby on my hip. I mean, wipes clean with a baby wipe, smooth gliding zippers, lovely to look at. Pleated pockets are genius for actually holding tons without either making the interior useless or bag look huge and unwieldy. They are like magic and now I only want to use bags with pleated exterior pockets.
> 
> I only look at similar looking (in photos) options in other brands because they are usually a third of the price or less and I've heard good things about the quality of brands like tumi voyageur, Kipling in black with gold hardware, and lesportsac signature and some of them I mentioned even look almost as pretty. Almost. But I'm probably in the budget restricted minority here, so I get it. Ironically the one other nylon bag I do see love for on TPF is the le pliage which I bought last winter in my favorite shade of purple and can not get myself to use even once. I use it to store backup supplies in the car in case a kid pukes all over the inside of the car and themselves. Again. But otherwise I hate the style for actually carrying.
> 
> Anyway I'm cool with waiting for LuvAllBags'  discarded pretties to end up on eBay and swooping in like a bargain shopping vulture.


I do like tumi quite a bit. I did like the kipling city collection but I don't think they make it anymore.  However what I have the most of is Mz.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love it. Can you show with the strap? I want it with gold hardware!
> 
> You're right the abbey crossbody is available with black/gold. I just don't love it as much as bailey with just one big pleated pocket instead of more. I'm weird but I love separate exterior pockets! I think the bailey would be a great micro purse slash pouch in bag if you took both straps away.
> 
> Has anyone tried the lesportsac signature collection in solid black with gold hardware? I am kind of into the Kate style small crossbody for a mz wallace abbey crossbody substitute at quite a lot less money. But I've never owned lesportsac so I have no idea if the quality is at all okay. Could make a good pouch in my diaper bag except the nylon strap doesn't remove so it would tangle up everywhere.
> 
> Have any of you found any great models from lesportsac or tumi or longchamp,  in terms of lightweight durable nylon items that you feel almost chic using, or is mz wallace the only brand for you?



I had, but sold, a black with gold hardware Kate Signature LeSportsac. It was very similar in size to the Penny but sportier. The strap was permanent, as is Penny's chain strap. It was a cute little bag with great pockets, I just wasn't reaching for it. If using a casual black bag I was grabbing Lizzy never that one.., so I sold it. The Penny is more of a night out kind of bag...my two have more style for that than the very casual LeSportsac did.

This Tumi wristlet, Journey Vienna, would be a great inside another bag addition. It has three separate compartments and has a great leather strap. I have 2. They come in lots of colors, and you can find on sale. I use on walks with my Kippy [emoji190]. 
View attachment 3419032


----------



## Reba

^^pic didn't work...one more try...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That looks handy!
Reminds me of a jujube be quick wristlet!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Jujube also sells these packs of 3 pouches called a "be set", but I've never bought any of their pouches. They area all anti microbial and machine washable though, so handy for makeup bags that usually get gross or even for packing some snacks perhaps. 

Now I'm thinking to get some of these pouches and wristlets inexpensively from ju-ju-be to keep the inside of my mz wallace bags organized and clean!


----------



## Reba

I am a big fan of keeping things in pouches. Keeps the bag's interior clean and safe from stains, and makes changing bags quick & easy too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I wonder if mzw switched manufacturers? Seems like some QC issues are being mentioned in the fb group - one got an Ines with no lining, one got one a sutton with non-matching hw. Oy.



Really? How strange! Yeah, maybe they switched factories or something. Super weird!


----------



## LuvAllBags

greycat64 said:


> Thank you for this pic.  I wish the website would provide more detail on what tech each bag/wallet could hold.



Agree. They are notoriously bad at providing information like this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3419050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jujube also sells these packs of 3 pouches called a "be set", but I've never bought any of their pouches. They area all anti microbial and machine washable though, so handy for makeup bags that usually get gross or even for packing some snacks perhaps.
> 
> Now I'm thinking to get some of these pouches and wristlets inexpensively from ju-ju-be to keep the inside of my mz wallace bags organized and clean!



Great idea. These are cute too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am a big fan of keeping things in pouches. Keeps the bag's interior clean and safe from stains, and makes changing bags quick & easy too.



Yep - I'd be lost without the pouch system. Nothing else works as well for me.

Right now I'm even doing a pouch-within-pouch thing in some bags (don't ask...I'm weird).


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love it. Can you show with the strap? I want it with gold hardware!
> 
> You're right the abbey crossbody is available with black/gold. I just don't love it as much as bailey with just one big pleated pocket instead of more. I'm weird but I love separate exterior pockets! I think the bailey would be a great micro purse slash pouch in bag if you took both straps away.
> 
> Has anyone tried the lesportsac signature collection in solid black with gold hardware? I am kind of into the Kate style small crossbody for a mz wallace abbey crossbody substitute at quite a lot less money. But I've never owned lesportsac so I have no idea if the quality is at all okay. Could make a good pouch in my diaper bag except the nylon strap doesn't remove so it would tangle up everywhere.
> 
> Have any of you found any great models from lesportsac or tumi or longchamp,  in terms of lightweight durable nylon items that you feel almost chic using, or is mz wallace the only brand for you?


Sorry for the delay!  I have a few lesportsac hanging around - I tend to use them when I'm super casual like volunteering, on the trail, or at sporting events. There are a couple of quirky prints I love, but otherwise I find lesportsac to be very casual though they wear like iron. They went through a big overhaul and I think most of their new nylons are thinner. Their signature line is nice, I just haven't found a style that works for me.
I keep eyeing tumi but their cross body bags aren't deep enough for me. They have great colors though and I always hear great things about their warranty and durability.
I tried Kipling once and the cotton-like strap threw me off - it was too skinny and clinged to my clothes. 
I can't get past the top flap on longchamp...it would be such a distraction for me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moved into Amethyst Roxy. Love her. Did a thorough inspection - no issues. The lining is so pretty. Waiting for better light to take pics. Kind of dreary and hazy here today.

Even though I have a love/hate relationship with Roxy, I have to admit it holds everything I need and then some with room to spare. If it fit my work laptop better I'd be 98% satisfied. As it stands I'm 95% satisfied...that extra few percent will never be recovered, as I still love the refinement of the classics, and find Roxy to be a bit floppy. BUT the pros of the great pockets outweigh the cons and the style keeps growing on me.

BTW, every time I move into an MZ from another bag, it feels like greeting an old friend...[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> I have been wearing my new black Roxy for about two weeks. I was not sure about it because it is slouchy and lacks designer feel. But today, it totally won my trust.  I was on a small trip and ended up taking a lot more items home than i usually carry with me. Roxy has the capacity to fit all the items and remains lightweight. I could not been happier with it.
> 
> Now all i wish for a MZW bag which is small enough to fit in my Roxy but big enough to h my 6s plus, sun glass and a few credit cards.



I love this! Your feelings about Roxy match mine exactly. For the small bag, check out Abbey cross-body. It will hold the items you mention. I LOVE mine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Sorry for the delay!  I have a few lesportsac hanging around - I tend to use them when I'm super casual like volunteering, on the trail, or at sporting events. There are a couple of quirky prints I love, but otherwise I find lesportsac to be very casual though they wear like iron. They went through a big overhaul and I think most of their new nylons are thinner. Their signature line is nice, I just haven't found a style that works for me.
> I keep eyeing tumi but their cross body bags aren't deep enough for me. They have great colors though and I always hear great things about their warranty and durability.
> I tried Kipling once and the cotton-like strap threw me off - it was too skinny and clinged to my clothes.
> I can't get past the top flap on longchamp...it would be such a distraction for me!



Agree with every single thing here. Lesportsac too casual for my life. I work in a corporate environment. Need something appropriate for that on a daily basis. I tried Tumi Voyageur - meh. Not special for the price and the nylon scuffs. I dropped one of my Tumis on the ground and it got a huge scuff. None of my MZs have a scuff after all these years...even my oldest and dearest most used Jane and Frankie. Kipling is also too casual for me. Longchamp - love thier leather bags, not a huge fan of the le pliage. No organization, flap is annoying.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with every single thing here. Lesportsac too casual for my life. I work in a corporate environment. Need something appropriate for that on a daily basis. I tried Tumi Voyageur - meh. Not special for the price and the nylon scuffs. I dropped one of my Tumis on the ground and it got a huge scuff. None of my MZs have a scuff after all these years...even my oldest and dearest most used Jane and Frankie. Kipling is also too casual for me. Longchamp - love thier leather bags, not a huge fan of the le pliage. No organization, flap is annoying.



I should add that I do love the smallest size Le Pliage. Terrific for quick outings, and great for travel because they fold up flat. I don't need the organization in a bag that small. I have a few of those and adore them. They hold more than you'd think.


----------



## makn808

+1 on xbroxy! It does hold quite a bit and is an awesome casual summer bag.
Luv, I've always thought the mini le pliage is soooo cute! If I find one in an awesome teal I'm getting it...i can fudge with a flap for that kind of cuteness.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> +1 on xbroxy! It does hold quite a bit and is an awesome casual summer bag.
> Luv, I've always thought the mini le pliage is soooo cute! If I find one in an awesome teal I'm getting it...i can fudge with a flap for that kind of cuteness.



It's totally cute! I recommend it, especially if you can find one on ebay or on sale. There are some past colors close to teal. Not this season, unfortunately. I have tried the larger sizes and they are not for me. I kept my limited edition Statue of Liberty medium short handle, and one large long handle I keep around in case I need a big carryall or we have monsoon-like weather. I almost never use them though.


----------



## mosobamboo

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this! Your feelings about Roxy match mine exactly. For the small bag, check out Abbey cross-body. It will hold the items you mention. I LOVE mine.



Thank you. I am looking at Abbey xb for my purpose. I wonder if you can fit your abbey xb (when empty) in the back outside pocket of Roxy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> Thank you. I am looking at Abbey xb for my purpose. I wonder if you can fit your abbey xb (when empty) in the back outside pocket of Roxy?



I will try it today and let you know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Is anyone else on the Kate Spade email list? They have a new yoga bag on preorder that reminds me a lot of the MZ Metro and Sutton styles but with non-slip shoulder straps and more inside pockets. I like it...


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Mine is definitely purple in both areas.



Mine looks black on the leather.  Maybe its very dark purple and my eyes just cant adjust   Either way it is coming to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Mine looks black on the leather.  Maybe its very dark purple and my eyes just cant adjust   Either way it is coming to work with me tomorrow.



took the bag out now.  It's purple! Sorry Luv.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I wonder if mzw switched manufacturers? Seems like some QC issues are being mentioned in the fb group - one got an Ines with no lining, one got one a sutton with non-matching hw. Oy.



I hope this isn't a sign of things to come...  Yuch.  Hopefully just a freak accident or two.   
Has there been any chatter of the next round of colors we can expect?


----------



## psucutie

As I was packing up Roxy I found a pull on the pocket.  Exchanged in the Lexington store.  Pretty sure the salesperson thought I was nuts.  Also found one on the bottom of the the first bag she offered me. Almost made me go to Crosby, but when I asked if she could ship one to me she found another.  

I think someone in the FB group said "darker" color for winter.  No surprise there!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> As I was packing up Roxy I found a pull on the pocket.  Exchanged in the Lexington store.  Pretty sure the salesperson thought I was nuts.  Also found one on the bottom of the the first bag she offered me. Almost made me go to Crosby, but when I asked if she could ship one to me she found another.
> 
> I think someone in the FB group said "darker" color for winter.  No surprise there!



Good for you for making her get you a good one!  I bet those other 2 will be sold to someone not inspecting so closely.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Good for you for making her get you a good one!  I bet those other 2 will be sold to someone not inspecting so closely.



Very true.  The floor model had a pull on the stitching around the front MZW logo.  If I ever decide to resell I want it to look perfect now

I've attached a pic of her all dressed up for work tomorrow!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I hope this isn't a sign of things to come...  Yuch.  Hopefully just a freak accident or two.
> Has there been any chatter of the next round of colors we can expect?


Not yet. Speculations are a dark grey - marcasite - based on a photo from an interview with the founders. But there should be a second rollout soon, since they mentioned 2 for fall.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> I love my Abbey Cross-body! Can't wait to hear what you think about it. I am using it with and without the strap...love, love it. Perfect little bag.



Yay! I can't wait to get mine...So glad you love it.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with every single thing here. Lesportsac too casual for my life. I work in a corporate environment. Need something appropriate for that on a daily basis. I tried Tumi Voyageur - meh. Not special for the price and the nylon scuffs. I dropped one of my Tumis on the ground and it got a huge scuff. None of my MZs have a scuff after all these years...even my oldest and dearest most used Jane and Frankie. Kipling is also too casual for me. Longchamp - love thier leather bags, not a huge fan of the le pliage. No organization, flap is annoying.



ITA...I never use my other nylon bags now that I found MZ. There's just a luxurious-ness to them and details that other bags don't have. I don't feel right with them anymore (sounds silly I know)! Hopelessbaggirl--you should check out the Facebook group, MZ Wallace lovers. You can get great deals on barely used bags there.


----------



## eagle

makn808 said:


> I wonder if mzw switched manufacturers? Seems like some QC issues are being mentioned in the fb group - one got an Ines with no lining, one got one a sutton with non-matching hw. Oy.


wheres the group??


----------



## makn808

The fb group is mz wallace lovers.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Not yet. Speculations are a dark grey - marcasite - based on a photo from an interview with the founders. But there should be a second rollout soon, since they mentioned 2 for fall.



Yes...CS told me a dark gray is coming...supposed to include Large Roxy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Not yet. Speculations are a dark grey - marcasite - based on a photo from an interview with the founders. But there should be a second rollout soon, since they mentioned 2 for fall.


I just googled "marcasite". Inneresting...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I wonder if mzw switched manufacturers? Seems like some QC issues are being mentioned in the fb group - one got an Ines with no lining, one got one a sutton with non-matching hw. Oy.


No lining?! Mismatched hardware?! Yikes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I just googled "marcasite". Inneresting...



Yes...I am intrigued. I always like a good charcoal gray color. That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I love my Abbey Cross-body! Can't wait to hear what you think about it. I am using it with and without the strap...love, love it. Perfect little bag.


I'm so intrigued by this bag. If it ever goes on sale, I'll be all over it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> No lining?! Mismatched hardware?! Yikes.



That is just bizarre...hope it's not indicative of ongoing quality problems. I would be flabbergasted to get a bag with mis-matched hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> That is just bizarre...hope it's not indicative of ongoing quality problems. I would be flabbergasted to get a bag with mis-matched hardware.


I still love their stuff, but I saw a photo of the miss matched hardware and it was very odd. When I wanted the pacific roxy so many of them had scratches and then when I got a fresh one the stitches were broken and the strap would have fallen apart .I had paid full price for it.  I ordered the mineral roxy since it was on sale and was pleasantly surprised when it was perfect. So I wonder if it is certain colors of leather or fabric they are having difficulty with.  I am still considering getting another roxy, but if I pay full price I want it to be perfect.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I still love their stuff, but I saw a photo of the miss matched hardware and it was very odd. When I wanted the pacific roxy so many of them had scratches and then when I got a fresh one the stitches were broken and the strap would have fallen apart .I had paid full price for it.  I ordered the mineral roxy since it was on sale and was pleasantly surprised when it was perfect. So I wonder if it is certain colors of leather or fabric they are having difficulty with.  I am still considering getting another roxy, but if I pay full price I want it to be perfect.



Totally agree. This is especially a problem for those of us who are not in the U.S and who may have paid customs, etc., so returning is very costly and onerous. That said, like your Mineral Roxy, my Pacific LaRoxy was also perfect. 

Here's a longstanding issue that's always bothered me given the price of the bags. They never seem to be able to get the stitching tension right. This is one reason I'm hesitant to let go of my olive Lizzy. It's basically perfect in this regard. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Other much cheaper bags don't seem to have this problem.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Totally agree. This is especially a problem for those of us who are not in the U.S and who may have paid customs, etc., so returning is very costly and onerous. That said, like your Mineral Roxy, my Pacific LaRoxy was also perfect.
> 
> Here's a longstanding issue that's always bothered me given the price of the bags. They never seem to be able to get the stitching tension right. This is one reason I'm hesitant to let go of my olive Lizzy. It's basically perfect in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419998
> View attachment 3419999
> 
> 
> Other much cheaper bags don't seem to have this problem.


That is why I am hesitant to get rid of the my baby janes that I don't wear since my shoulder does not like round handles. The bags are perfect and the currant and the navy colors are stunning. I keep hoping my shoulder will heal to a point wear I can wear them even though I know in reality that if it has healed by now it is highly unlikely.  What do you with the ones you know you can't get again but don't really work for you?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> That is why I am hesitant to get rid of the my baby janes that I don't wear since my shoulder does not like round handles. The bags are perfect and the currant and the navy colors are stunning. I keep hoping my shoulder will heal to a point wear I can wear them even though I know in reality that if it has healed by now it is highly unlikely.  What do you with the ones you know you can't get again but don't really work for you?



That's a tough one. Could you learn to hand or arm carry? Baby Jane has the elegance to be worn that way. 

For me, if it really doesn't work, I eventually let a bag go. But that's not to say I don't hang onto it for a long time, hoping it or I might magically change.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I still love their stuff, but I saw a photo of the miss matched hardware and it was very odd. When I wanted the pacific roxy so many of them had scratches and then when I got a fresh one the stitches were broken and the strap would have fallen apart .I had paid full price for it.  I ordered the mineral roxy since it was on sale and was pleasantly surprised when it was perfect. So I wonder if it is certain colors of leather or fabric they are having difficulty with.  I am still considering getting another roxy, but if I pay full price I want it to be perfect.



You absolutely should expect that. I am fortunate that the only MZ defective bag I ever received came from Nordies and it was clearly a Nordies problem with in-store handling not an MZ problem. Nordies has shipped me defective bags several times from various brands so I won't buy bags from them online anymore. It's been a hassle every time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Totally agree. This is especially a problem for those of us who are not in the U.S and who may have paid customs, etc., so returning is very costly and onerous. That said, like your Mineral Roxy, my Pacific LaRoxy was also perfect.
> 
> Here's a longstanding issue that's always bothered me given the price of the bags. They never seem to be able to get the stitching tension right. This is one reason I'm hesitant to let go of my olive Lizzy. It's basically perfect in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419998
> View attachment 3419999
> 
> 
> Other much cheaper bags don't seem to have this problem.



Yep...this has been an issue forever. Would love to know why they can't get it right.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That's a tough one. Could you learn to hand or arm carry? Baby Jane has the elegance to be worn that way.
> 
> For me, if it really doesn't work, I eventually let a bag go. But that's not to say I don't hang onto it for a long time, hoping it or I might magically change.



Haha - same here. If I'm not using I eventually let it go but if I really like it, it will take a while. I have this attachment with a few right now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Amethyst Roxy. Someone described it as Royal Purple...apt description. I love the color because a dark purple bag is a great neutral in my wardrobe. It will go with 99% of what I wear.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Amethyst Roxy. Someone described it as Royal Purple...apt description. I love the color because a dark purple bag is a great neutral in my wardrobe. It will go with 99% of what I wear.
> 
> View attachment 3420065
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420066
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420069


Luv, great shots. Really such a deep, lush, saturated purple. Just gorgeous.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Amethyst Roxy. Someone described it as Royal Purple...apt description. I love the color because a dark purple bag is a great neutral in my wardrobe. It will go with 99% of what I wear.
> 
> View attachment 3420065
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420066
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420069


The first pic with sun shining on the bag is so pretty!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Interior color.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Amethyst Roxy. Someone described it as Royal Purple...apt description. I love the color because a dark purple bag is a great neutral in my wardrobe. It will go with 99% of what I wear.
> 
> View attachment 3420065
> 
> 
> ]



Wow that first picture!  You bought the quilted savoy too, right?  How is the color on the oxford?


----------



## mariposa08

Previous posts are a good reminder to me that I shouldn't be so quick to sell my older bags.  There seem to be a lot of quality issues with the newer bags and it's not like they are cheaper.  I would be really disappointed to pay so much for a bag and then have it fall apart when so many of my older mzw bags are still almost perfect.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Amethyst Roxy. Someone described it as Royal Purple...apt description. I love the color because a dark purple bag is a great neutral in my wardrobe. It will go with 99% of what I wear.
> 
> View attachment 3420065
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420066
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420069



Oh I love it. Gorgeous.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Amethyst Roxy. Someone described it as Royal Purple...apt description. I love the color because a dark purple bag is a great neutral in my wardrobe. It will go with 99% of what I wear.
> 
> View attachment 3420065
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420066
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420069



Amethyst is soooo pretty. I really hope they eventually release a LaRoxy. That shot of Roxy in the sunshine...[emoji7][emoji295]️

Great pics, as always, Luv. Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Pretty [emoji171][emoji162] in the [emoji295]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Wow that first picture!  You bought the quilted savoy too, right?  How is the color on the oxford?



Yes! In this case, it looks like the Oxford and Bedford nylons match.


----------



## LuvAllBags




----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Previous posts are a good reminder to me that I shouldn't be so quick to sell my older bags.  There seem to be a lot of quality issues with the newer bags and it's not like they are cheaper.  I would be really disappointed to pay so much for a bag and then have it fall apart when so many of my older mzw bags are still almost perfect.



Same here.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3420460



Thank you for the picture.  Very pretty!


----------



## dodso012

Does anyone see anything wrong w this picture? Just opened my amethyst roxy.


----------



## dcooney4

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3420610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see anything wrong w this picture? Just opened my amethyst roxy.


I am on my phone so I don't really see anything other then the angle of the pockets, but it could just be the tiny image on my small phone


----------



## dcooney4

What am I not seeing?


----------



## dodso012

dcooney4 said:


> What am I not seeing?


There is no bag charm ring on the handle...


----------



## dodso012

I'm not sure it really bothers me all that much, but it is a flaw in the bag. Emailed customer service this evening. Will wait to see what they say. Also ordered the Jane in Army. Super cute bag but I'm afraid there may be a small nick in the coating of the nylon on one of the pockets. It's such a small thing, so I'm not sure about exchanging that. May include pics to see what you Mz Wallace experts out there think...don't want this bag falling apart bc of faulty coating.


----------



## dcooney4

That is weird. I was looking for stains or pulls in the fabric.


----------



## dodso012

I didn't notice it at first but was really looking at the blue camo for a while and almost pulled the trigger on that bag. Knew that one came w the bag charm ring. I originally thought they might have changed the design until I saw luvallbags pictures -- w the bag charm ring.


----------



## dcooney4

dodso012 said:


> I'm not sure it really bothers me all that much, but it is a flaw in the bag. Emailed customer service this evening. Will wait to see what they say. Also ordered the Jane in Army. Super cute bag but I'm afraid there may be a small nick in the coating of the nylon on one of the pockets. It's such a small thing, so I'm not sure about exchanging that. May include pics to see what you Mz Wallace experts out there think...don't want this bag falling apart bc of faulty coating.


It is smart that you contacted them. Hopefully they will rectify it promptly for you.


----------



## dcooney4

dodso012 said:


> I didn't notice it at first but was really looking at the blue camo for a while and almost pulled the trigger on that bag. Knew that one came w the bag charm ring. I originally thought they might have changed the design until I saw luvallbags pictures -- w the bag charm ring.


I thought maybe they changed it too , but I just went on their site and it does have the ring on it.


----------



## mosobamboo

dodso012 said:


> I didn't notice it at first but was really looking at the blue camo for a while and almost pulled the trigger on that bag. Knew that one came w the bag charm ring. I originally thought they might have changed the design until I saw luvallbags pictures -- w the bag charm ring.



Do you mind sharing if you purchase it from MZW website?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dodso012 said:


> I didn't notice it at first but was really looking at the blue camo for a while and almost pulled the trigger on that bag. Knew that one came w the bag charm ring. I originally thought they might have changed the design until I saw luvallbags pictures -- w the bag charm ring.



That's so odd! Yes, mine has the ring.


----------



## mariposa08

dodso012 said:


> I didn't notice it at first but was really looking at the blue camo for a while and almost pulled the trigger on that bag. Knew that one came w the bag charm ring. I originally thought they might have changed the design until I saw luvallbags pictures -- w the bag charm ring.



I think it looks fine without it and actually don't always use the ring on my two roxy bags, but it's just so bad that they aren't catching these things.


----------



## psucutie

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3420610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see anything wrong w this picture? Just opened my amethyst roxy.


 No ring for a bag charm on the right side


----------



## psucutie

I'm honestly shocked at all of the quality control issues posted here and in the FB group


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3420610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see anything wrong w this picture? Just opened my amethyst roxy.



That's bonkers! How does something like that even happen? 

Sorry you got a dud. What a letdown when you're anticipating a treat. 

This really damages MZW's credibility, especially given the price increases.


----------



## dcooney4

I wonder if it was one of the prototypes that they make before full production.


----------



## dodso012

Yes, I purchased directly from Mz wallace


----------



## dodso012

I have 2 other MZ bags purchase a couple of years ago that I really like. But I'm honestly contemplating returning both of the new bags I bought this week for a full refund and using that $$ to purchase another designer with better quality control. We'll see what customer service response I get. Am also a little worried about the possible nick in the nylon on the Jane. It's really small and I feel so nitpickey bringing it up. Would u guys be willing to look at a photo to see what you think?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dodso012 said:


> I have 2 other MZ bags that I really like. But I'm honestly contemplating returning both of these bags for a full refund and using that $$ to purchase another designer with better quality control. We'll see what customer service response I get. Am also a little worried about the possible nick in the nylon on the Jane. It's really small and I feel so nitpickey bringing it up. Would u guys be willing to look at a photo to see what you think?



Fear sher! Post a picture. 

But you shouldn't feel bad or nitpicky for being concerned. It's completely fair for you to expect the goods to be perfect.


----------



## makn808

dodso012 said:


> I have 2 other MZ bags that I really like. But I'm honestly contemplating returning both of these bags for a full refund and using that $$ to purchase another designer with better quality control. We'll see what customer service response I get. Am also a little worried about the possible nick in the nylon on the Jane. It's really small and I feel so nitpickey bringing it up. Would u guys be willing to look at a photo to see what you think?


Sure, post it here! The no-ring thing on Roxy is totally weird. They are definitely having issues in China.


----------



## dodso012




----------



## dodso012

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3420790


Ok. I feel stupid! Was just able to scratch this off. Apparently just some extra plastic or glue on the bag.


----------



## makn808

Hmm...I'm not seeing the nick. Can you tell  where to look?


----------



## Bagladywh

Long time lurker here, haven't posted in awhile, but love MZW and have many Bedfords--Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Bea...in my closet. I've largely overlooked the Sutton but am now drawn to it...Can you help with some questions?

-The small looks REALLY small (e..g smaller then Baby Jane, Hayley..is that so)? 

-Functionally, how does it compare to a Metro tote? I have a medium metro that I rarely use as a bag, for fear of the black hole, when I need a tote (pool, beach etc) I typically just grab something less precious. I'm wondering if I should test run the Metro as a bag to get a sense if the Sutton would even meet my needs

-How many pouches does it come with? Sometimes I see 1 listed/pictured, other times I see 3..

Thanks!


----------



## makn808

dodso012 said:


> Ok. I feel stupid! Was just able to scratch this off. Apparently just some extra plastic or glue on the bag.


I'm so glad it came off!


----------



## makn808

I think Sutton is almost the same size as a medium metro. It comes with three pouches.
Small Sutton is really cute and quite popular. I feel like it holds the same amount as small Josie (the only bag I have that is really close). It comes with one pouch.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dodso012 said:


> Ok. I feel stupid! Was just able to scratch this off. Apparently just some extra plastic or glue on the bag.



Good news!! [emoji3][emoji1360]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Bagladywh said:


> Long time lurker here, haven't posted in awhile, but love MZW and have many Bedfords--Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Bea...in my closet. I've largely overlooked the Sutton but am now drawn to it...Can you help with some questions?
> 
> -The small looks REALLY small (e..g smaller then Baby Jane, Hayley..is that so)?
> 
> -Functionally, how does it compare to a Metro tote? I have a medium metro that I rarely use as a bag, for fear of the black hole, when I need a tote (pool, beach etc) I typically just grab something less precious. I'm wondering if I should test run the Metro as a bag to get a sense if the Sutton would even meet my needs
> 
> -How many pouches does it come with? Sometimes I see 1 listed/pictured, other times I see 3..
> 
> Thanks!



Small Sutton would hold less than a Hayley but they're not really comparable because Smutton is so unstructured. It's surprisingly roomy but how well it works for you also depends on the shape of the items you're carrying. If you keep everything I pouches it's great! I love my Smuttons for their ease of carry and squooshiness. 

I find the Metros to have more capacity than their Sutton counterparts. I believe that's due to the big square bottom on the Metros which makes them kind of cavernous. For me the Sutton carries more as a purse / duffle depending on whether the slips are done up or not, while the Metro carries like a tote. Sutton isn't quite as stuffable. Hard to describe the difference but there is one for sure. Medium Metro will give you a reasonable approximation of regular Sutton with its clips undone. Clips done up is a whole 'nother story.


----------



## dcooney4

dodso012 said:


> Ok. I feel stupid! Was just able to scratch this off. Apparently just some extra plastic or glue on the bag.


No worries! How do you like the bag in that color? I was there so shortly I only looked for the amethyst bags and rushed out . I wish I would have had time to look longer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dodso012 said:


> Ok. I feel stupid! Was just able to scratch this off. Apparently just some extra plastic or glue on the bag.



I was just going to ask if it was glue...I had to scrape a little piece off my Roxy. I had the same concerns as you, but voila...just glue.


----------



## Reba

I really am hoping quality issues get resolved. The prices for a nylon bag are steep...especially when you don't wait til end of season for a big Sale. I don't typically mind, too much, paying for really good quality and the unique product they represent....but..what a disappointment to have to start wondering what me might be getting.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I really am hoping quality issues get resolved. The prices for a nylon bag are steep...especially when you don't wait til end of season for a big Sale. I don't typically mind, too much, paying for really good quality and the unique product they represent....but..what a disappointment to have to start wondering what me might be getting.



Totally agree.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I really am hoping quality issues get resolved. The prices for a nylon bag are steep...especially when you don't wait til end of season for a big Sale. I don't typically mind, too much, paying for really good quality and the unique product they represent....but..what a disappointment to have to start wondering what me might be getting.


Well said Reba. I used to buy Prada thinking it was an investment in quality, but stains don't clean well from their nylon...after many years, I stumbled upon mzw on tpf and was lured in by their great designs, colors and ease of care. I'd be okay with some of their higher prices if the quality was maintained...unfortunately we are seeing proof of the contrary.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I really am hoping quality issues get resolved. The prices for a nylon bag are steep...especially when you don't wait til end of season for a big Sale. I don't typically mind, too much, paying for really good quality and the unique product they represent....but..what a disappointment to have to start wondering what me might be getting.



I agree.  It's keeping me from paying the high prices for the new bags. Also unfortunately mzw CS is always lacking so it's a crap shoot if they will even help if a bag does fall apart before it should.


----------



## mariposa08

Bagladywh said:


> Long time lurker here, haven't posted in awhile, but love MZW and have many Bedfords--Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Bea...in my closet. I've largely overlooked the Sutton but am now drawn to it...Can you help with some questions?
> 
> -The small looks REALLY small (e..g smaller then Baby Jane, Hayley..is that so)?
> 
> -Functionally, how does it compare to a Metro tote? I have a medium metro that I rarely use as a bag, for fear of the black hole, when I need a tote (pool, beach etc) I typically just grab something less precious. I'm wondering if I should test run the Metro as a bag to get a sense if the Sutton would even meet my needs
> 
> -How many pouches does it come with? Sometimes I see 1 listed/pictured, other times I see 3..
> 
> Thanks!



Small sutton and medium metro aren't really comparable, but I guess it would be a good test to see if you are ok with not having any pockets to put your stuff in, but keep in mind even though the small sutton is still a black hole it's a much smaller black hole.  I love love love my metros and my small sutton.  I actually do not love my large sutton or the medium sutton yet.  I've had my large for years and I've used it less that 10 times.  I bought a medium this spring and still haven't used it. When I need bigger than small sutton and I need to be hands free I usually go with the metro backpack (mostly when we are traveling or going to zoo/museum).  I bought a small sutton in March and I've used it almost every single day since I got it.  It's just so lightweight and I can squeeze a lot in there when I need to-- jackets, swell bottles. I also love my medium and large metros--- they hold a TON and are so lightweight.  I use the medium as a daily tote/purse and love it. I agree with the previous poster that said even though the large sutton and medium metro are the same size when measured they don't feel that way because when the sutton is clipped down it takes away from the available space. I love the medium metro and have it in way too many colors, but I find them so easy to carry that I can't quit them.

ETA: Large metro comes with 3 pouches (I think large sutton comes with 3 pouches as well), I believe all other metros/suttons come with one pouch.


----------



## psucutie

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3420790



I would 100% return.


----------



## psucutie

I finally called CS today because my email from Friday noting my disappearing points went unnoticed.  Spoke to Lisa who is always so nice.  When the Crosby store did the exchange on Friday it screwed up my points, and she needs IT to take a look at it and get back to me.    I wouldnt care so much, but the GCs are being issued on Monday and im missing $36 worth of credit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I finally called CS today because my email from Friday noting my disappearing points went unnoticed.  Spoke to Lisa who is always so nice.  When the Crosby store did the exchange on Friday it screwed up my points, and she needs IT to take a look at it and get back to me.    I wouldnt care so much, but the GCs are being issued on Monday and im missing $36 worth of credit.



In January they did not issue the rewards gift vouchers for a few weeks. Hopefully they'll get it fixed. Unless they told you differently, I would not expect rewards until mid-Aug. I hope it's sooner! A Jim bag is the first thing on my rewards purchase list.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> In January they did not issue the rewards gift vouchers for a few weeks. Hopefully they'll get it fixed. Unless they told you differently, I would not expect rewards until mid-Aug. I hope it's sooner! A Jim bag is the first thing on my rewards purchase list.



I just checked my emails and got my Feb 1 reward code on Feb 2.  I would expect next week to be the same.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I just checked my emails and got my Feb 1 reward code on Feb 2.  I would expect next week to be the same.



I thought points ended Dec 31 and it took them 30 days to issue rewards? I could be remembering incorrectly!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I agree.  It's keeping me from paying the high prices for the new bags. Also unfortunately mzw CS is always lacking so it's a crap shoot if they will even help if a bag does fall apart before it should.



I agree Customer Service is crappy...adding insult to injury. Maybe stop with the highlights of the founders fantabullous vacations around the world on Instagram and give us some good ole Customer Service...  [emoji208]=[emoji90]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Well said Reba. I used to buy Prada thinking it was an investment in quality, but stains don't clean well from their nylon...after many years, I stumbled upon mzw on tpf and was lured in by their great designs, colors and ease of care. I'd be okay with some of their higher prices if the quality was maintained...unfortunately we are seeing proof of the contrary.



Same here. We think MZ's prices are high for nylon...Prada's are crazy, and though some swear by Prada nylon quality, I moved on pretty quickly. 

All my Prada bags have had quality issues...especially the leather ones. I gave up on them. Occasionally I see one I love and have to remind myself that I'll regret it later.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree Customer Service is crappy...adding insult to injury. Maybe stop with the highlights of the founders fantabullous vacations around the world on Instagram and give us some good ole Customer Service...  [emoji208]=[emoji90]



[emoji38]


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I thought points ended Dec 31 and it took them 30 days to issue rewards? I could be remembering incorrectly!



I think it switched with the new rewards program?  Here is what it says on their website:

Earn points on each purchase you make in stores and online.

Every point you earn will equal $1.

Earn more points by reaching the next rewards level.

On February 1 and August 1 we’ll send you an online gift card in the amount of your balance to use for the following three months.


CS did adjust my points.  I definitely have a good chunk to put towards another bag next week!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> I agree Customer Service is crappy...adding insult to injury. Maybe stop with the highlights of the founders fantabullous vacations around the world on Instagram and give us some good ole Customer Service...  [emoji208]=[emoji90]



LOL!   YES!


----------



## pursephonie

Talk about the Suttons and Metros... I'm loving the new Pixel print and really want something in it. I'm debating Smutton and med Metro (planning Amethyst Kate and Paige for my FW bags, and have an Amethyst Pippa OTW). I have a black med Metro and black Metro backpack already. 

I like Kate for workdays, Pippa for wallet etc so I don't have to take my whole giant bag out. I like Paige on weekends, sometimes med Metro if I'm carrying kid stuff. Backpack for family outings (festivals or whatever). 

What Pixel item would you all go for?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji38]





psucutie said:


> LOL!   YES!



Sorry...you can tell when my teenagers start my day off on a bad note and cause a lil' snarkiness...

31 days til college move-in day! But, who's counting....[emoji870]


----------



## dmc60

Bagladywh said:


> Long time lurker here, haven't posted in awhile, but love MZW and have many Bedfords--Jane, Baby Jane, Hayley, Bea...in my closet. I've largely overlooked the Sutton but am now drawn to it...Can you help with some questions?
> 
> -The small looks REALLY small (e..g smaller then Baby Jane, Hayley..is that so)?
> 
> -Functionally, how does it compare to a Metro tote? I have a medium metro that I rarely use as a bag, for fear of the black hole, when I need a tote (pool, beach etc) I typically just grab something less precious. I'm wondering if I should test run the Metro as a bag to get a sense if the Sutton would even meet my needs
> 
> -How many pouches does it come with? Sometimes I see 1 listed/pictured, other times I see 3..
> 
> Thanks!




I can't quite figure out how to link the specific post, but I had a couple smutton comparisons in the  MZ Wallace Pics Only thread, on July 4.  I'm not the best at photos, but it does shoe a small sutton next to a Baby Jane!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I think it switched with the new rewards program?  Here is what it says on their website:
> 
> Earn points on each purchase you make in stores and online.
> 
> Every point you earn will equal $1.
> 
> Earn more points by reaching the next rewards level.
> 
> On February 1 and August 1 we’ll send you an online gift card in the amount of your balance to use for the following three months.
> 
> 
> CS did adjust my points.  I definitely have a good chunk to put towards another bag next week!



Awesome! So glad they adjusted it quickly!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sorry...you can tell when my teenagers start my day off on a bad note and cause a lil' snarkiness...
> 
> 31 days til college move-in day! But, who's counting....[emoji870]



Haha! [emoji113]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Sorry...you can tell when my teenagers start my day off on a bad note and cause a lil' snarkiness...
> 
> 31 days til college move-in day! But, who's counting....[emoji870]


I feel your pain. A little to much unfortunately.


----------



## LuvAllBags

On a fun note, I got my Small Chelsea today. I like it! It's not small at all. I'm going to try to see what I can fit in it and will report back.


----------



## makn808

Ooh small Chelsea! Would love to see pics and what fits.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Ooh small Chelsea! Would love to see pics and what fits.



I will take some tonight! I need a fun activity. Spent most of the day in the ER with my hubby...luckily it turned out to be something painful but not life threatening. Long day but grateful for outcome.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> I will take some tonight! I need a fun activity. Spent most of the day in the ER with my hubby...luckily it turned out to be something painful but not life threatening. Long day but grateful for outcome.



Take care! Is he doing better?


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I will take some tonight! I need a fun activity. Spent most of the day in the ER with my hubby...luckily it turned out to be something painful but not life threatening. Long day but grateful for outcome.


Oh no Luv! Here's to a speedy recovery for hubby.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I will take some tonight! I need a fun activity. Spent most of the day in the ER with my hubby...luckily it turned out to be something painful but not life threatening. Long day but grateful for outcome.


Hope he's feeling better and thank goodness it was not life threatening.


----------



## madaboutdarcy

LuvAllBags said:


> Is anyone else on the Kate Spade email list? They have a new yoga bag on preorder that reminds me a lot of the MZ Metro and Sutton styles but with non-slip shoulder straps and more inside pockets. I like it...



Hi, LuvAllBags, would you mind posting a pic? Curious!


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Take care! Is he doing better?





makn808 said:


> Oh no Luv! Here's to a speedy recovery for hubby.





dcooney4 said:


> Hope he's feeling better and thank goodness it was not life threatening.



Thanks, ladies. Yep, he's starting to feel better. Kidney stone. Not fun and scary when you don't know what it is! They said he just has to pass it though. Fun times ahead!


----------



## makn808

Oy...that is really painful! I hope he passes it quickly...


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, ladies. Yep, he's starting to feel better. Kidney stone. Not fun and scary when you don't know what it is! They said he just has to pass it though. Fun times ahead!



Glad you have the bag distraction...kidney stones are very painful. 

I spent my day at home with a little boy who had tummy issues so I hear you on not having the best day!

Look forward to pictures! Did you get it in quartz?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, ladies. Yep, he's starting to feel better. Kidney stone. Not fun and scary when you don't know what it is! They said he just has to pass it though. Fun times ahead!



Sorry to hear...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Oy...that is really painful! I hope he passes it quickly...





Odebdo said:


> Glad you have the bag distraction...kidney stones are very painful.
> 
> I spent my day at home with a little boy who had tummy issues so I hear you on not having the best day!
> 
> Look forward to pictures! Did you get it in quartz?





Reba said:


> Sorry to hear...



Thanks, ladies! Odebdo, I got the leaf print. Pics in a minute!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I will take some tonight! I need a fun activity. Spent most of the day in the ER with my hubby...luckily it turned out to be something painful but not life threatening. Long day but grateful for outcome.


Glad everything is OK.  That's scary!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Small Chelsea. It is the perfect size, IMO. Everything in here is what I carry in a Roxy or Jane. The only difference is that some of the loose items I normally keep in a Roxy front pocket are in a pouch inside the Small Chelsea instead. Others are in the big front pocket.










The cool surprise was that the big front pocket actually has another pocket inside! Love it!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Small Chelsea. It is the perfect size, IMO. Everything in here is what I carry in a Roxy or Jane. The only difference is that some of the loose items I normally keep in a Roxy front pocket are in a pouch inside the Small Chelsea instead. Others are in the big front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3421882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421891
> 
> 
> The cool surprise was that the big front pocket actually has another pocket inside! Love it!



It really isn't very small is it!  The Leaf pattern looks prettier in your pics!  Glad something is going right today Luv...


----------



## dodso012

For those who asked, here's the Jane in Army. Thought it would have more green undergoes but it's a true gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

You can see there's lots of extra room inside with all my things so I can also include my travel mug or a bottle of water. There's room to throw in a sweater or snacks too. 

I love that it's light as a feather.

Also - the print looks vibrant with flash but is actually really subdued. I will try to get a daylight non-flash pic tomorrow. This pic makes it look brighter than it looks to the eye.

I did not like regular Chelsea because it felt huge for my daily needs. This size is perfect, IMO.

Fyi, you can't fit a laptop in here. Maybe a very small one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3421902
> View attachment 3421901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who asked, here's the Jane in Army. Thought it would have more green undergoes but it's a true gray.



Very pretty! It's good to see your pics. MZ's pics show green tones. I like this color better here.


----------



## eagle

makn808 said:


> The fb group is mz wallace lovers.


i think i remember requesting to join, but now when i search "mz wallace lovers" nothing comes up.  have i been blocked from the group before even joining?


----------



## makn808

Luv, thank you! Last question, is the shoulder drop comfy? 

Dods, I agree army is a true grey. Paige just arrived.

Eagle, hmm. I don't think so...it is a closed group so I think you just request entry? Or you can pm me your email and I can send it to an admin to add you?


----------



## Bagladywh

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Small Sutton would hold less than a Hayley but they're not really comparable because Smutton is so unstructured. It's surprisingly roomy but how well it works for you also depends on the shape of the items you're carrying. If you keep everything I pouches it's great! I love my Smuttons for their ease of carry and squooshiness.
> 
> I find the Metros to have more capacity than their Sutton counterparts. I believe that's due to the big square bottom on the Metros which makes them kind of cavernous. For me the Sutton carries more as a purse / duffle depending on whether the slips are done up or not, while the Metro carries like a tote. Sutton isn't quite as stuffable. Hard to describe the difference but there is one for sure. Medium Metro will give you a reasonable approximation of regular Sutton with its clips undone. Clips done up is a whole 'nother story.



Thanks, I'll have to take a look more closely at the clips and test drive in person. This new lust has come out of nowhere so I never really bothered to look to closely in stores etc.


----------



## Reba

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3421902
> View attachment 3421901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who asked, here's the Jane in Army. Thought it would have more green undergoes but it's a true gray.



I like the true gray!  Why would they call it Army then [emoji848]    I hope you are pleased with the color!  Very pretty and versatile.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, thank you! Last question, is the shoulder drop comfy?
> 
> Dods, I agree army is a true grey. Paige just arrived.
> 
> Eagle, hmm. I don't think so...it is a closed group so I think you just request entry? Or you can pm me your email and I can send it to an admin to add you?



Yes! It seems to be around 9", which is perfect for me.


----------



## Bagladywh

eagle said:


> i think i remember requesting to join, but now when i search "mz wallace lovers" nothing comes up.  have i been blocked from the group before even joining?



It's funny, I think I am in the same boat...It's possible that the group is now "private" (can only be invited to join, can't search for it) vs "closed" (posts private but still able to find group)


----------



## Bagladywh

dmc60 said:


> I can't quite figure out how to link the specific post, but I had a couple smutton comparisons in the  MZ Wallace Pics Only thread, on July 4.  I'm not the best at photos, but it does shoe a small sutton next to a Baby Jane!


Great, thanks I'll go take a look, had seen some other comps but don't know if I got that far back...


----------



## madaboutdarcy

dcooney4 said:


> Hope he's feeling better and thank goodness it was not life threatening.



Goodness I just saw this, sending out good vibes for his safe recovery.


----------



## madaboutdarcy

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3421902
> View attachment 3421901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who asked, here's the Jane in Army. Thought it would have more green undergoes but it's a true gray.



Oh grey. I am loving that.


----------



## dcooney4

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 3421902
> View attachment 3421901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who asked, here's the Jane in Army. Thought it would have more green undergoes but it's a true gray.


Love the lining on this. Congrats! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love...love....love...............Love...love....love...............Love...love....love...............Love...love....love...............

Imagine the Beatles "All you need is love" playing and you'll have an idea of how my heart soared as I held my Frankie in my hands for first time!!!!€


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love...love....love...............Love...love....love...............Love...love....love...............Love...love....love...............
> 
> Imagine the Beatles "All you need is love" playing and you'll have an idea of how my heart soared as I held my Frankie in my hands for first time!!!!€



Great news! Congrats. Pics?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Awesome! So glad they adjusted it quickly!


 
Me too. (For once) they were helpful


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, ladies. Yep, he's starting to feel better. Kidney stone. Not fun and scary when you don't know what it is! They said he just has to pass it though. Fun times ahead!



Hope he is better!


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutdarcy said:


> Goodness I just saw this, sending out good vibes for his safe recovery.





psucutie said:


> Hope he is better!



Thanks! He's on the road to recovery today.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did I mention that I think I can swap the strap for my black Pippa with the one on my Abbey Cross-body so both bags can have either a more dressy or more casual look? I was lamenting that the Abbey CB doesn't have a dressier strap when it hit me....hey, you have a classic black Pippa! It has a thin strap! Maybe it will work! 

Will try it tonight and report back. If this works well I will be tres excited!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great news! Congrats. Pics?


So very soon


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Soooooo oo blue. Luckily is my favorite color!!!


----------



## makn808

Old school Paige love...just got pebble, my unicorn, from an amazing gal! Here she is with clover and army - which is a really nice medium grey. I miss the leather trim on the top zip though. Undecided if I'll keep army.....


----------



## mariposa08

makn808 said:


> Old school Paige love...just got pebble, my unicorn, from an amazing gal! Here she is with clover and army - which is a really nice medium grey. I miss the leather trim on the top zip though. Undecided if I'll keep army.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422604


WOW!  I cannot believe they removed the leather trim!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Now I want a paige in a great color!! 

Do any of you love hayley? Seems like it's being phased out. There's a really cute plum one on eBay for fifty dollars but no crossbody strap (and a couple zipper pull issues that I am crafty enough to manage with). That seems like a bargain.


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> Not yet. Speculations are a dark grey - marcasite - based on a photo from an interview with the founders. But there should be a second rollout soon, since they mentioned 2 for fall.



The quarts ball tassel's grey is called marcasite in the description. I'd wondered if that was leading to more!


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Now I want a paige in a great color!!
> 
> Do any of you love hayley? Seems like it's being phased out. There's a really cute plum one on eBay for fifty dollars but no crossbody strap (and a couple zipper pull issues that I am crafty enough to manage with). That seems like a bargain.


For me Hayley is too big. Paige is the same layout, just smaller...works better for me. I don't think Hayley will ever go away, it is quite popular! There are some great older colors that pop up on the bay.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Old school Paige love...just got pebble, my unicorn, from an amazing gal! Here she is with clover and army - which is a really nice medium grey. I miss the leather trim on the top zip though. Undecided if I'll keep army.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422604



Congrats on Pebble! Beautiful! I didn't even notice they had removed that top leather trim. More cost cutting...boo. I like it better with the trim for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Now I want a paige in a great color!!
> 
> Do any of you love hayley? Seems like it's being phased out. There's a really cute plum one on eBay for fifty dollars but no crossbody strap (and a couple zipper pull issues that I am crafty enough to manage with). That seems like a bargain.



Hayley doesn't work for me. Not deep enough, too slouchy when carried and strap slips off my shoulder.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The quarts ball tassel's grey is called marcasite in the description. I'd wondered if that was leading to more!



Aah yes! Makes sense!


----------



## eagle

LuvAllBags said:


> Hayley doesn't work for me. Not deep enough, too slouchy when carried and strap slips off my shoulder.


this may be an "ugly" solution but bc i dont have shoulders, most straps of most bags slide off.  i bought something called an ultrasuede shoulder strap and use it on my current purse, whatever that purse may be.  (all my purses have shoulder straps or crossbody.  i dont like them when they dont have it.)  https://www.tombihn.com/collections/accessories/products/ultrasuede-strap-wrap?variant=16645280135

i use it on the shoulder strap of my hayley.

on the paige, i get that the leather trim is nice, but i dont really care that its not there anymore.  i am in love with mine.  love the grey and the orange lining!


----------



## lv lover steph

How do you know what stock is left in MZ bags?


----------



## Stella Blue

makn808 said:


> Old school Paige love...just got pebble, my unicorn, from an amazing gal! Here she is with clover and army - which is a really nice medium grey. I miss the leather trim on the top zip though. Undecided if I'll keep army.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422604


Did they take the leather trim off of the Paige??!!  That is really going down in quality.  I thought it was only on the newer bags, like the Roxy.  I wish I had caught on to MZ Wallace a few years ago, when they used the great inside color and fabric and the contrasting red trim.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, ladies. Yep, he's starting to feel better. Kidney stone. Not fun and scary when you don't know what it is! They said he just has to pass it though. Fun times ahead!



Yikes, good luck to your hubby!! Edit: glad he's recovering!!! Whoo!


----------



## dcooney4

Stella Blue said:


> Did they take the leather trim off of the Paige??!!  That is really going down in quality.  I thought it was only on the newer bags, like the Roxy.  I wish I had caught on to MZ Wallace a few years ago, when they used the great inside color and fabric and the contrasting red trim.


I have to say despite some issues from time to time. My new mineral small roxy is fantastic.


----------



## mbmb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do any of you love hayley? Seems like it's being phased out. There's a really cute plum one on eBay for fifty dollars but no crossbody strap (and a couple zipper pull issues that I am crafty enough to manage with). That seems like a bargain.


I like Hayley a lot.  I first turned to it when my shoulder hurt and I thought Jane might be to blame.  Shoulder is now better and either works for me.  My Moto Hayley is very slouchy and more casual than Jane, but since I am not carrying papers or an iPad, that is fine and it lessens the length that some complain about.  I'm 5'7" and I have used only the shorter leather strap, never the CB.


----------



## estrie

Quartz Abbey Crossbody, Dawn medium Sutton. Tried to capture the color but not sure I did. In last night's dim light Quartz looked almost brownish! Kind of a taupe to the pink. In brighter daylight less so, but not as light as on the website or these pictures. Compare to the black MZW price tags. Those are pretty dark, but have glare in the pictures for a lighter look. Same with the bags. 

I do like that their tags are currently black with basically red trim.


----------



## pursephonie

Dawn and Quartz are a beautiful combination.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Quartz Abbey Crossbody, Dawn medium Sutton. Tried to capture the color but not sure I did. In last night's dim light Quartz looked almost brownish! Kind of a taupe to the pink. In brighter daylight less so, but not as light as on the website or these pictures. Compare to the black MZW price tags. Those are pretty dark, but have glare in the pictures for a lighter look. Same with the bags.
> 
> I do like that their tags are currently black with basically red trim.
> 
> View attachment 3422774
> 
> View attachment 3422775
> 
> View attachment 3422776
> 
> View attachment 3422777



Love these! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Yikes, good luck to your hubby!! Edit: glad he's recovering!!! Whoo!



Thanks! He feels much better now. I think it's behind us!


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> Old school Paige love...just got pebble, my unicorn, from an amazing gal! Here she is with clover and army - which is a really nice medium grey. I miss the leather trim on the top zip though. Undecided if I'll keep army.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422604


Wow!  I hadn't noticed they removed the leather trip along the top zip.  It looks like it's gone on tiger eye, amethyst and army.  I wonder if cost cutting is really the only reason?  They haven't shied away from using leather on the abbeys...


----------



## makn808

It was also missing on sage and cloud. The last color I recall seeing the leather trim is seagull. Oy.


----------



## Stella Blue

estrie said:


> Quartz Abbey Crossbody, Dawn medium Sutton. Tried to capture the color but not sure I did. In last night's dim light Quartz looked almost brownish! Kind of a taupe to the pink. In brighter daylight less so, but not as light as on the website or these pictures. Compare to the black MZW price tags. Those are pretty dark, but have glare in the pictures for a lighter look. Same with the bags.
> 
> I do like that their tags are currently black with basically red trim.
> 
> View attachment 3422774
> 
> View attachment 3422775
> 
> View attachment 3422776
> 
> View attachment 3422777


Love the quartz with the grey tassle


----------



## mariposa08

makn808 said:


> It was also missing on sage and cloud. The last color I recall seeing the leather trim is seagull. Oy.



It was on royal from last spring.  Also on clay from last year.


----------



## pursephonie

mariposa08 said:


> It was on royal from last spring.  Also on clay from last year.


My Dawn Paige w silver HW has it... I think that's from last fall? Or so.


----------



## mosobamboo

I really miss the trim and fun lining. I wonder if there is a place selling old MZW bags


----------



## makn808

Hmm..so this seems to be a 2016 change? Sigh. As much as change is inevitable, I'm still a little disappointed.

Mosobamboo, I think a few boutiques have some of the older colors but nothing that goes too far back. Most of us stalk eBay for our unicorns!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

There was a random website selling black gold pennys. I almost bought but the retail price is just too much for me. I can wait and get one on eBay one day.

As for hayley, 10" depth I would prefer as the top couple inches is wasted space in my Frankie. And wider and slouchy doesn't bother me. And I never really use the crossbody strap because if I need hands free I would have packed my jujube backpack and really done hands free. I love the plum color and chance to try a new style for fifty bucks is tempting. But somehow I am not pulling the trigger.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> It was also missing on sage and cloud. The last color I recall seeing the leather trim is seagull. Oy.



My friend has Blackberry. I will check it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There was a random website selling black gold pennys. I almost bought but the retail price is just too much for me. I can wait and get one on eBay one day.
> 
> As for hayley, 10" depth I would prefer as the top couple inches is wasted space in my Frankie. And wider and slouchy doesn't bother me. And I never really use the crossbody strap because if I need hands free I would have packed my jujube backpack and really done hands free. I love the plum color and chance to try a new style for fifty bucks is tempting. But somehow I am not pulling the trigger.



Sorry, to clarify, by depth I meant front-to-back space


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ahhh, the 5" measurement?


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> It was also missing on sage and cloud. The last color I recall seeing the leather trim is seagull. Oy.



Is it gone on Lizzy too?


----------



## Reba

pursephonie said:


> My Dawn Paige w silver HW has it... I think that's from last fall? Or so.



Yes, last September.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Quartz Abbey Crossbody, Dawn medium Sutton. Tried to capture the color but not sure I did. In last night's dim light Quartz looked almost brownish! Kind of a taupe to the pink. In brighter daylight less so, but not as light as on the website or these pictures. Compare to the black MZW price tags. Those are pretty dark, but have glare in the pictures for a lighter look. Same with the bags.
> 
> I do like that their tags are currently black with basically red trim.
> 
> View attachment 3422774
> 
> View attachment 3422775
> 
> View attachment 3422776
> 
> View attachment 3422777



Pretty Quartz Estrie...holding my Rosegold phone case...color reminds me of that...


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ahhh, the 5" measurement?



Yep. Just a shade too shallow for me. I need 6" for a weekday bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> My friend has Blackberry. I will check it.



The leather trim is present on Blackberry. This must be a 2016 thing we just noticed.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Is it gone on Lizzy too?


Lizzy still has the trim. And oddly enough so does bailey. Why remove it from Paige? So weird.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Leaf Print Small Chelsea in my office lighting. More true to real color. This will be a really versatile pattern for me, and it's the perfect size. Carries comfortably, doesn't slip off the shoulder. Holds my daily needs. There are more of these in my future for sure. Great price compared to their other bags too. 

I actually think I like this better than Roxy, because Roxy's floppy top was really annoying me yesterday. I will report back in a week or so to let you know how I feel about it then. 

I will say this - it looks so much nicer than Roxy when carried. Roxy turns into a shapeless blob on me and I think it looks sloppy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Lizzy still has the trim. And oddly enough so does bailey. Why remove it from Paige? So weird.



That's just so odd.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Leaf Print Small Chelsea in my office lighting. More true to real color. This will be a really versatile pattern for me, and it's the perfect size. Carries comfortably, doesn't slip off the shoulder. Holds my daily needs. There are more of these in my future for sure. Great price compared to their other bags too.
> 
> I actually think I like this better than Roxy, because Roxy's floppy top was really annoying me yesterday. I will report back in a week or so to let you know how I feel about it then.
> 
> I will say this - it looks so much nicer than Roxy when carried. Roxy turns into a shapeless blob on me and I think it looks sloppy.



I don't see your pics 

But those are great observations. Maybe this is the perfect size for Chelsea. Some bags don't scale well.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Lizzy still has the trim. And oddly enough so does bailey. Why remove it from Paige? So weird.



Isn't Bailey minuscule? Makes no sense for Bailey to have it and not Paige.


----------



## mariposa08

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There was a random website selling black gold pennys. I almost bought but the retail price is just too much for me. I can wait and get one on eBay one day.
> 
> As for hayley, 10" depth I would prefer as the top couple inches is wasted space in my Frankie. And wider and slouchy doesn't bother me. And I never really use the crossbody strap because if I need hands free I would have packed my jujube backpack and really done hands free. I love the plum color and chance to try a new style for fifty bucks is tempting. But somehow I am not pulling the trigger.



I'm a hayley fan. I don't use it as much now as I did in the past, but when I needed a bag that could almost do it all Hayley was it.  It was light and slouchy when not stuffed, but could hold a TON when I needed it to.  Hayley was the bag that got me hooked on mzw with how light it is, the pockets, and the gorgeous colors.


----------



## makn808

So, after scanning it seems the classic styles are - for the most part - intact sans Paige. Jane, Kate, Hayley, Lizzy... Poor Paige.  Maybe they're trying to increase profitability on one of their few <$300 Bedford bags? Makes me want to return army and only use pebble and clover.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Lizzy still has the trim. And oddly enough so does bailey. Why remove it from Paige? So weird.



Maybe the $295 price-point?


----------



## greycat64

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Leaf Print Small Chelsea in my office lighting. More true to real color. This will be a really versatile pattern for me, and it's the perfect size. Carries comfortably, doesn't slip off the shoulder. Holds my daily needs. There are more of these in my future for sure. Great price compared to their other bags too.
> 
> I actually think I like this better than Roxy, because Roxy's floppy top was really annoying me yesterday. I will report back in a week or so to let you know how I feel about it then.
> 
> I will say this - it looks so much nicer than Roxy when carried. Roxy turns into a shapeless blob on me and I think it looks sloppy.


I downsized from a Kate to a Roxy because I was having a lot of shoulder issues.  For me the Roxy is a good size and weight.  The first thing I did with it was put in a purse organizer because t was so used to all of Kate's internal organization.  So I am not experiencing the shapeless problem.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> So, after scanning it seems the classic styles are - for the most part - intact sans Paige. Jane, Kate, Hayley, Lizzy... Poor Paige.  Maybe they're trying to increase profitability on one of their few <$300 Bedford bags? Makes me want to return army and only use pebble and clover.



Do you think it was a manufacturing error?  ...and then they just went with it?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Do you think it was a manufacturing error?  ...and then they just went with it?


You know, Reba, that is a possibility. But if that is true, they really have QC issues, not just in China but in the states! 
I suppose any cost cutting measure would be more apparent in a mid tier priced bag since their profit margins are - in theory - smaller. 
Maybe if they didn't make dozens of new styles (i mean, try some new things, just not sooooo many!) and kept a larger part of their business focused on tried and true classics, they could maintain their design aesthetic and not take away the small details we love and appreciate.
Meh,  what do I know?


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Leaf Print Small Chelsea in my office lighting. More true to real color. This will be a really versatile pattern for me, and it's the perfect size. Carries comfortably, doesn't slip off the shoulder. Holds my daily needs. There are more of these in my future for sure. Great price compared to their other bags too.
> 
> I actually think I like this better than Roxy, because Roxy's floppy top was really annoying me yesterday. I will report back in a week or so to let you know how I feel about it then.
> 
> I will say this - it looks so much nicer than Roxy when carried. Roxy turns into a shapeless blob on me and I think it looks sloppy.



Pics didn't come through!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I bought the plum hayley with no crossbody strap for $35. I will have my mom carry it awhile to see if she falls in love with the brand too, and if she can get her yoga mat in it, it could be her yoga bag and to get library books after. But if she gets it and has zero interest in trying it or tries it and doesn't want it, then I'll get it and try it out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

River Frankie performing diaper bag duty today. 

I made her fox pants! I love color.


----------



## madaboutdarcy

Has anyone gotten a metro in Amethyst? Or a sutton... Loving the Bedford photos but would love to see an IRL pic of the Oxford.


----------



## makn808

I dashed an email to mzw about the Paige redesign and here is their response...

Thank you reaching out about the Paige. It is one of our classic styles, but customers seemed to ultimately less leather for the least amount of weight possible. As the leather trim around the zipper was really more decorative than functional, the designers decided to lose the extra weight there.

I can certainly pass along your concerns to the designers, however!


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> I dashed an email to mzw about the Paige redesign and here is their response...
> 
> Thank you reaching out about the Paige. It is one of our classic styles, but customers seemed to ultimately less leather for the least amount of weight possible. As the leather trim around the zipper was really more decorative than functional, the designers decided to lose the extra weight there.
> 
> I can certainly pass along your concerns to the designers, however!



The second sentence doesnt even make sense.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I dashed an email to mzw about the Paige redesign and here is their response...
> 
> Thank you reaching out about the Paige. It is one of our classic styles, but customers seemed to ultimately less leather for the least amount of weight possible. As the leather trim around the zipper was really more decorative than functional, the designers decided to lose the extra weight there.
> 
> I can certainly pass along your concerns to the designers, however!



I smell bovine excrement. [emoji90]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I dashed an email to mzw about the Paige redesign and here is their response...
> 
> Thank you reaching out about the Paige. It is one of our classic styles, but customers seemed to ultimately less leather for the least amount of weight possible. As the leather trim around the zipper was really more decorative than functional, the designers decided to lose the extra weight there.
> 
> I can certainly pass along your concerns to the designers, however!



They don't even attempt an honest, informed response. Just a BS patronizing load of what Namkha said...


----------



## Reba

Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...


We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



Reba, I am so sorry for the loss of Kipper! Thinking of you and sending hugs your way. [emoji173]️[emoji22][emoji173]️


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



What an absolute sweetheart! 

I'm so sorry he's not with you anymore, Reba. Those furry babes work their way deep into our hearts...


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



Kipper's so distinguished and handsome. Can't imagine what you are going through... Sending prayers your way. [emoji17]


----------



## makn808

Oh Reba, I'm so sorry. Kipper is a handsome fellow. Your last outing with him sounds wonderful...glad you got to create such a loving, lasting memory.


----------



## Reba

Thanks guys...as sad as I am.., I think DH is even worse. Lost his constant companion.., now he's just stuck with me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh how sad. Hugs for your loss.


----------



## makn808

Summer special, quilted mia in pacific or taupe $215!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



oh my gosh Reba, I'm so sorry for your loss.  ((hugs)) Kipper was so handsome.   I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Summer special, quilted mia in pacific or taupe $215!



Full size or small mia?


----------



## makn808

Looks like small mia. So cute!


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3424105
> 
> 
> River Frankie performing diaper bag duty today.
> 
> I made her fox pants! I love color.



Omg love love love all of it!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how special he was to you. I enjoyed seeing his pictures. Hugs!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

estrie said:


> Omg love love love all of it!!!!!


You are very sweet!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



 love Fourth of July dressing, what a lovely photo (and he stayed still!). He certainly had a wonderfully full life, with outings like that, and he made your life that much fuller as well!


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> Summer special, quilted mia in pacific or taupe $215!



Pacific is really beautiful. The medium sutton in Pacific wasn't on the site for a while and then it was.


----------



## dcblam

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



Oh Reba - so sorry to hear about your devastating loss.  It’s never easy losing a loved one and we all have a special relationship with our canine/cat children.  I’m sure his last outing with you will forever make you smile and will fill your heart with warmth and love.   
Special hugs to you and your hubby.


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are very sweet!



To fill my sentiment out a bit, of course the baby butt covered in adorable mama-made pants is just, yeah, fantastic. But you've given life to the bag for me! And with such a vibrant color, I totally want to emulate it!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

estrie said:


> To fill my sentiment out a bit, of course the baby butt covered in adorable mama-made pants is just, yeah, fantastic. But you've given life to the bag for me! And with such a vibrant color, I totally want to emulate it!!!


It's such a great blue, my favorite! I was a bit hesitant about such a statement color in a bag but I am just loving it!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.


I am so sorry, Reba.  I have a mini schnauzer who has just turned 11.  I can't bear the thought of his leaving us someday.  My heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## Beth24

Reba I'm so sorry for the loss of Kipper. Dogs become such a integral part of our lives and our families. It is so hard to lose one...my heart goes out to you.


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.


I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad he had some happy last days; hang onto those!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I am so sorry, Reba.  I have a mini schnauzer who has just turned 11.  I can't bear the thought of his leaving us someday.  My heart goes out to you!!!



Thank you.., it's been horrible. Everywhere are his things..toys, comfies..  But, he didn't suffer long and was the best ever. Give yours a kiss from me.


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> Reba I'm so sorry for the loss of Kipper. Dogs become such a integral part of our lives and our families. It is so hard to lose one...my heart goes out to you.





BethL said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad he had some happy last days; hang onto those!



Thank you both.  Kind words really do help.


----------



## Hirisa

I'm so sorry for your loss, Reba. Our friendships with animals are so warm and meaningful that it is hard to find the right words for condolences, but I will say that I'm glad that Kipper led such a blessed love-filled life with you. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Some of you have seen pics here before of my best buddy Kipper. Here he is from the 4th of July...
> View attachment 3424359
> 
> We lost him to a sudden, quick illness yesterday. So sad. So glad we took him last Saturday for a ride to an Oceanfront park, a doggy-dish of vanilla and a beach chair. He would have turned 11 on this coming Sunday.



Oh no, I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reba

^^thanks guys. Feeling bad for hijacking thread for so long with my sadness. You have all been so nice.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> ^^thanks guys. Feeling bad for hijacking thread for so long with my sadness. You have all been so nice.


No feeling bad Reba. Life's twists and turns are far more important than any bag. Happy to be a bit of support during this difficult time.


----------



## lv lover steph

So sorry to hear of your loss.  Pets really complete families and their losses are so felt. Big hugs!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

This is such a great group! [emoji173]️ 

Carried Small Chelsea the second half of this week, and am carrying this weekend. Still loving.


----------



## mosobamboo

I saw the tiger eye color on Instagram. It's much prettier IRL


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> I saw the tiger eye color on Instagram. It's much prettier IRL



Agree.  I was unsure about my TE Frankie at first, because it was darker than I expected. But I quickly realized I have nothing like it in my bag wardrobe, and it provides a nice contrast to my outfits, which are primarily darker, neutral colors. It goes really well with just about anything. I even like it with gray.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What do folks have their eye on for their rewards? I'm trying to narrow my list [emoji6].


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> What do folks have their eye on for their rewards? I'm trying to narrow my list [emoji6].



When do we have to use them by? I'm wondering if new styles or colours will be released before then. ETA: I see we would need to use them within three months. So by the end of October. 

There's nothing 100% for me, at the moment. 

Maybe amethyst Roxy? But I would prefer a LaRoxy. 
Maybe a Jim bag? But I'd prefer a different colour. 
Maybe camo Jordan hobo? But I'd have preferred a different colour since then I'd have to sell it or camo Sbroxy, depending on which I liked better. 
Dark horse candidates would be amethyst Abbey Crossbody, Pacific Mutton, and Scarlet small Chelsea. 

What's on your list, Luv?


----------



## lv lover steph

I am trying to decide too!  Crossbody Roxy in camo or maybe black Hayley... And part of me wants all sorts of accessories!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> When do we have to use them by? I'm wondering if new styles or colours will be released before then. ETA: I see we would need to use them within three months. So by the end of October.
> 
> There's nothing 100% for me, at the moment.
> 
> Maybe amethyst Roxy? But I would prefer a LaRoxy.
> Maybe a Jim bag? But I'd prefer a different colour.
> Maybe camo Jordan hobo? But I'd have preferred a different colour since then I'd have to sell it or camo Sbroxy, depending on which I liked better.
> Dark horse candidates would be amethyst Abbey Crossbody, Pacific Mutton, and Scarlet small Chelsea.
> 
> What's on your list, Luv?



Right now my interest list includes Jim in black, Tiger Eye Jane and Scarlet Small Chelsea. I also want a Marcasite LaRoxy when they come out, assuming that happens within the reward points window.


----------



## missemily

Hmmmmm---Has anyone had any experience with dying a bag?


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> Hmmmmm---Has anyone had any experience with dying a bag?



Not me...I would be afraid the Teflon coating would prevent dye from taking.  Are you in the FB group? Maybe ask there too.


----------



## missemily

LuvAllBags said:


> Not me...I would be afraid the Teflon coating would prevent dye from taking.  Are you in the FB group? Maybe ask there too.


Good point I totally didn't think of the coating. I'm guessing it's not doable! :/


----------



## eagle

are they still not taking in new members in the fb group?  still have not been accepted...


----------



## Beth24

eagle said:


> are they still not taking in new members in the fb group?  still have not been accepted...



Yes they are. Message me your name and I will
PM the mod. [emoji2]


----------



## madaboutpastry

missemily said:


> Hmmmmm---Has anyone had any experience with dying a bag?



Hi, I tried to do this, as my Smoke Jane (purchased years ago) was my constant companion for the better part of a  year, and then its color changed. I actually took photos then and sent them to MZ Wallace, and they said they were surprised to see it - then nothing. I took very good care of it, and never got it wet or dirty at all. The edges where the leather/zippers are are the only areas that changed color so I am assuming it's the glue or whatever in their process. So a year or so after, I tried approaching a bag-rehab place and they said they can't dye nylon... something about the dye not sinking in properly because the fibers are different or whatever...

Sorry I didn't mean to rant there - I just still feel bad because I loved that bag so much, it was such a great neutral, and after that discoloration started showing up I couldn't use it anymore. My other Janes (Flax, Concord) remain as nice as the day I got them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

madaboutpastry said:


> Hi, I tried to do this, as my Smoke Jane (purchased years ago) was my constant companion for the better part of a  year, and then its color changed. I actually took photos then and sent them to MZ Wallace, and they said they were surprised to see it - then nothing. I took very good care of it, and never got it wet or dirty at all. The edges where the leather/zippers are are the only areas that changed color so I am assuming it's the glue or whatever in their process. So a year or so after, I tried approaching a bag-rehab place and they said they can't dye nylon... something about the dye not sinking in properly because the fibers are different or whatever...
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean to rant there - I just still feel bad because I loved that bag so much, it was such a great neutral, and after that discoloration started showing up I couldn't use it anymore. My other Janes (Flax, Concord) remain as nice as the day I got them.



I've heard about some other colors changing over time as well, especially the coated linens. I've also seen some of the nylon bags for resale that definitely experienced color change. Sorry to hear about this frustrating experience with one of your favorites!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Right now my interest list includes Jim in black, Tiger Eye Jane and Scarlet Small Chelsea. I also want a Marcasite LaRoxy when they come out, assuming that happens within the reward points window.



Updating this wish list:

Marcasite LaRoxy
Pine SmChelsea
Scarlet SmChelsea
Black Jim Bag

I will wait on any more Janes to see what makes  it to the Black Friday sale in Nov. TE Jane will be top of the list.


----------



## madaboutpastry

LuvAllBags said:


> I've heard about some other colors changing over time as well, especially the coated linens. I've also seen some of the nylon bags for resale that definitely experienced color change. Sorry to hear about this frustrating experience with one of your favorites!



Thanks, LuvAllBags. I had no idea there were others, now I feel a bit better mine wasn't a lemon haha.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Updating this wish list:
> 
> Marcasite LaRoxy
> Pine SmChelsea
> Scarlet SmChelsea
> Black Jim Bag
> 
> I will wait on any more Janes to see what makes  it to the Black Friday sale in Nov. TE Jane will be top of the list.


Hi Luv it seems as ur really liking the small Chelsea. The bag looks great from pics but never seen it IRL would you say its about the same size as small Le Pliage bag?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Hi Luv it seems as ur really liking the small Chelsea. The bag looks great from pics but never seen it IRL would you say its about the same size as small Le Pliage bag?



Hi there! I only have the Le Pliage small short handle, and the medium short handle. It is much bigger than the small, and it is not as wide as the medium. It may be similar to the small long handle, but I don't have one to compare.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you for ur quick reply. would you say that small Chelsea gets even smaller once all ur things are inside the bag?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics didn't come through!
> 
> View attachment 3423620
> View attachment 3423621
> View attachment 3423622



Luv, is that a 9.7" iPad in there? And would you say that capacity is comparable to the regular Roxy even with the stuff you'd normally put in Roxy's external pockets now in SmChelsea's main compartment?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> thank you for ur quick reply. would you say that small Chelsea gets even smaller once all ur things are inside the bag?



I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Luv, is that a 9.7" iPad in there? And would you say that capacity is comparable to the regular Roxy even with the stuff you'd normally put in Roxy's external pockets now in SmChelsea's main compartment?



Yep, that's an iPad Air, 9.7" length. Capacity is comparable to Roxy, just with stuff usually in the outside pockets either in the front pocket or in a pouch inside the bag. In Roxy, I'm finding I generally don't use the big front pocket or one of the side slip pockets, so I'm basically using similar pocket capacity to Jane when I carry Roxy. So this has been a pretty easy transition, especially since I use pouches in my leather bags with fewer pockets. This Small Chelsea is just so comfy on the shoulder and super lightweight. It reminds me why I liked MZ in the first place. I need to pull out my Janes too...[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pulled out Berry Jane for today! Boy, as light as Jane is, there's a MAJOR weight difference between a full Jane and a full Small Chelsea holding the exact same items. Doesn't diminish my love for Jane at all, but I am glad to have the featherweight tote option. I was never a big fan of the Longchamp Le Pliage totes due to lack of organization but I appreciated their light weight, so Small Chelsea fills that tote role really well for me. 

Here's Berry Jane! Still looks great!


----------



## makn808

Luv, thank you for the great review of small Chelsea. I've never been able to make a tote style work due to strap slippage but I've been considering small Roxy with her flat straps. Now I'm also considering small Chelsea! Just hope her rolled straps stay up...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, thank you for the great review of small Chelsea. I've never been able to make a tote style work due to strap slippage but I've been considering small Roxy with her flat straps. Now I'm also considering small Chelsea! Just hope her rolled straps stay up...



I'm not having strap issues with Small Chelsea, I think because the entire bag design and size combo is good for me. The strap size and drop length is perfect, and the overall bag doesn't  stick out too far from my body, banging its corners, etc. I hate bags that get banged around or can knock things over. 

As much as I love my Janes and Frankies, I do occasionally have strap slippage issues, especially with certain leathers. The classic black is slippery, but it's also gorgeous and durable.


----------



## renza

makn808 said:


> Luv, thank you for the great review of small Chelsea. I've never been able to make a tote style work due to strap slippage but I've been considering small Roxy with her flat straps. Now I'm also considering small Chelsea! Just hope her rolled straps stay up...


I can't speak for small Chelsea, but I have a regular which I imagine is similar. The straps stay on the shoulder very well because they are flexible. I love Chelsea! More stylish, more functional, and less common than le pliage, in my opinion.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> I can't speak for small Chelsea, but I have a regular which I imagine is similar. The straps stay on the shoulder very well because they are flexible. I love Chelsea! More stylish, more functional, and less common than le pliage, in my opinion.



Completely agree!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Pulled out Berry Jane for today! Boy, as light as Jane is, there's a MAJOR weight difference between a full Jane and a full Small Chelsea holding the exact same items. Doesn't diminish my love for Jane at all, but I am glad to have the featherweight tote option. I was never a big fan of the Longchamp Le Pliage totes due to lack of organization but I appreciated their light weight, so Small Chelsea fills that tote role really well for me.
> 
> Here's Berry Jane! Still looks great!
> 
> View attachment 3428615



Now that's a lovely sight! [emoji7] 

So helpful to hear about the contrast between Jane and Small Chelsea. I will have to try one one of these days. Scarlet is looking pretty attractive ...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Luv, thank you for the great review of small Chelsea. I've never been able to make a tote style work due to strap slippage but I've been considering small Roxy with her flat straps. Now I'm also considering small Chelsea! Just hope her rolled straps stay up...



Sounds like Small Chelsea and Small Roxy offer similar comfort and ease of use but the Chelsea is one capacity unit larger than Roxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Sounds like Small Chelsea and Small Roxy offer similar comfort and ease of use but the Chelsea is one capacity unit larger than Roxy.



This sounds about right!


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Pulled out Berry Jane for today! Boy, as light as Jane is, there's a MAJOR weight difference between a full Jane and a full Small Chelsea holding the exact same items. Doesn't diminish my love for Jane at all, but I am glad to have the featherweight tote option. I was never a big fan of the Longchamp Le Pliage totes due to lack of organization but I appreciated their light weight, so Small Chelsea fills that tote role really well for me.
> 
> Here's Berry Jane! Still looks great!
> 
> View attachment 3428615


Maybe Small Chelsea is the answer to my disappointment with Medium Sutton (floppy inside pockets, stiff zipper, minimal organization).


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Maybe Small Chelsea is the answer to my disappointment with Medium Sutton (floppy inside pockets, stiff zipper, minimal organization).



Maybe! It stays on the shoulder better than Medium Sutton and is a bit more organized with the front pocket.


----------



## justwatchin

Has anyone seen the Mini Chelsea up close?


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe! It stays on the shoulder better than Medium Sutton and is a bit more organized with the front pocket.


Right, I forgot the sliding straps, maybe the most annoying feature!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Do you guys think they are discontinuing  the Hayley? It does not come in other colors and the classic black one is currently unavailable online


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was just asking about that! My mom received her $35 eBay hayley in plum and she really likes it so far, hasn't taken it anywhere yet though. I haven't seen one in person.

Has mz wallace ever done a bag in black and brown? I am so motivated to have one in my collection now that goes with both my chocolate brown winter coats and boots as well as my black ones.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Do you guys think they are discontinuing  the Hayley? It does not come in other colors and the classic black one is currently unavailable online



Hopefully, she's not on the redesign pedestal getting stripped of her leather details and red edging...[emoji848]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Hopefully, she's not on the redesign pedestal getting stripped of her leather details and red edging...[emoji848]


I hadn't even thought of that. It's a shame not to leave classics alone.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was just asking about that! My mom received her $35 eBay hayley in plum and she really likes it so far, hasn't taken it anywhere yet though. I haven't seen one in person.
> 
> Has mz wallace ever done a bag in black and brown? I am so motivated to have one in my collection now that goes with both my chocolate brown winter coats and boots as well as my black ones.


Just do a color that will look good with both black and brown like amethyst or a red etc.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I have a great red bag and other neutrals (ivory, beige, animal print) that coordinate well with black and brown outerwear but I really like brown and black together. I have my eye on a pair of tall boots in colorblock black brown that is from a local designer and I also think bags with both colors look really good (like brown bag with black trim or vice versa). I just got to thinking about black mz wallace (maybe a paige) with brown leather trim and how much I would like that!


----------



## makn808

Hmm...there are brown+black color block metros.
There was mocha, which was a lighter brown/taupe with black trim and straps.
A much older color, storm, was a dark grey/taupe with black trim and straps.


----------



## psucutie

Has everyone received your rewards?  What will you be spending them on?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I only have 12 points! I'm new in this club.  I don't think I'll be making any purchase decision based on a twelve dollar stipend!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was just asking about that! My mom received her $35 eBay hayley in plum and she really likes it so far, hasn't taken it anywhere yet though. I haven't seen one in person.
> 
> Has mz wallace ever done a bag in black and brown? I am so motivated to have one in my collection now that goes with both my chocolate brown winter coats and boots as well as my black ones.



Yes, there was a black and brown design many years ago but I don't know what styles it came in. Jane for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Do you guys think they are discontinuing  the Hayley? It does not come in other colors and the classic black one is currently unavailable online



Maybe this weekend's summer special or something like that? Would be surprised if it's discontinued.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Hmm...there are brown+black color block metros.
> There was mocha, which was a lighter brown/taupe with black trim and straps.
> A much older color, storm, was a dark grey/taupe with black trim and straps.



Wasn't there also a brown with black trim long ago? I just recently saw one on ebay and didn't think it was Storm. I remember Storm, and this was different...or maybe I'm losing it...quite possible!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I have a great red bag and other neutrals (ivory, beige, animal print) that coordinate well with black and brown outerwear but I really like brown and black together. I have my eye on a pair of tall boots in colorblock black brown that is from a local designer and I also think bags with both colors look really good (like brown bag with black trim or vice versa). I just got to thinking about black mz wallace (maybe a paige) with brown leather trim and how much I would like that!



I would love a black nylon with the tiger eye trim, or tiger eye nylon with black trim. I would get a ton of use out of that. Great idea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Has everyone received your rewards?  What will you be spending them on?



Yep! My list is long...and I want to see what's coming in a few weeks before I decide. This has been a great fall collection for me so far, so I still have a few things on my wish list, and am awaiting the Marcasite styles. I purged my bag collection of my old grays and am looking for one good gray bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

The only brown+black design that I can remember is as makn808 stated the Mocha color and not sure if theres more styles but heres the Clara, Paige, Bianca,Chelsea, and Coco in Mocha


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sorry guys I was have difficulty posting pics and not sure why they came out so big


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> I dashed an email to mzw about the Paige redesign and here is their response...
> 
> Thank you reaching out about the Paige. It is one of our classic styles, but customers seemed to ultimately less leather for the least amount of weight possible. As the leather trim around the zipper was really more decorative than functional, the designers decided to lose the extra weight there.
> 
> I can certainly pass along your concerns to the designers, however!





LuvAllBags said:


> Yep! My list is long...and I want to see what's coming in a few weeks before I decide. This has been a great fall collection for me so far, so I still have a few things on my wish list, and am awaiting the Marcasite styles. I purged my bag collection of my old grays and am looking for one good gray bag.



Marcasite is up on the Kate Zhou website.  Looks like Small Nikki, Roxy crossbody, and Roxy Wallet

Also a Maroon color for Chelsea, Metro Backpack and Sutton


----------



## makn808

Marcasite resembles magnet...I wonder if it'll be as dark? I'm definitely wanting either a xbroxy or small Roxy in marcasite...


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I would love a black nylon with the tiger eye trim, or tiger eye nylon with black trim. I would get a ton of use out of that. Great idea!


This reminds me - my TE Iris has black edging along the leather (instead of red edging).  I think the few styles they did last spring all had it.  Does the recent batch of TE have the same edging?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Marcasite is up on the Kate Zhou website.  Looks like Small Nikki, Roxy crossbody, and Roxy Wallet
> 
> Also a Maroon color for Chelsea, Metro Backpack and Sutton



I like it. CS told me there are more bags than these coming in Marcasite.

Maroon is nice too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> This reminds me - my TE Iris has black edging along the leather (instead of red edging).  I think the few styles they did last spring all had it.  Does the recent batch of TE have the same edging?



I believe my TE Frankie has matching TE edging. I will check.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Has anyone seen the Mini Chelsea up close?



Nope - looks adorable.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I would love a black nylon with the tiger eye trim, or tiger eye nylon with black trim. I would get a ton of use out of that. Great idea!


Yes!!!!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Do you guys think they are discontinuing  the Hayley? It does not come in other colors and the classic black one is currently unavailable online



Black Moto Hayley is back up on site.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I guess Hayley was just sold out then. I wonder how popular this bag is


----------



## BethL

psucutie said:


> Marcasite is up on the Kate Zhou website.  Looks like Small Nikki, Roxy crossbody, and Roxy Wallet
> 
> Also a Maroon color for Chelsea, Metro Backpack and Sutton


Do you have a link for these? I tried finding it online with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## makn808

BethL said:


> Do you have a link for these? I tried finding it online with no luck. Thanks!


Try this one...

https://shop35289840.m.taobao.com/?...6667&wp_app=weapp&wp_p=2#list?catId=394380494


----------



## bagsncakes

There is a black Lizzy with silver hw on eBay for a killer price. I think $69. Looks like it's from a consignment store but looks new.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagsncakes said:


> There is a black Lizzy with silver hw on eBay for a killer price. I think $69. Looks like it's from a consignment store but looks new.


wow what a price! Im assuming some1 purchased it already I dont see it. Im so glad i have my black moto Lizzy


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> Try this one...
> 
> https://shop35289840.m.taobao.com/?...6667&wp_app=weapp&wp_p=2#list?catId=394380494


That maroon color looks really nice. I love dark reds color they're my favs


----------



## makn808

It is so hard to tell on their colors...I always wait for IRL photos. At first glance, though, marcasite reminds me of a lighter magnet, and maroon reminds me of Bordeaux with a titch more red. And fawn looks like a darker clay. I'm like a lot of you, I tend to love their fall colors so much more than other seasons!


----------



## bagsncakes

tua said:


> wow what a price! Im assuming some1 purchased it already I dont see it. Im so glad i have my black moto Lizzy



Here it is 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MZ-WALLA...d4833ea&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=201638451899


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> It is so hard to tell on their colors...I always wait for IRL photos. At first glance, though, marcasite reminds me of a lighter magnet, and maroon reminds me of Bordeaux with a titch more red. And fawn looks like a darker clay. I'm like a lot of you, I tend to love their fall colors so much more than other seasons!



So true...their photography is really lighted, which is pretty standard for the fashion industry, so the colors almost always look different IRL. Sometimes they look better, sometimes...not. 

I can't tell yet how I feel yet about Marcasite. They do sooo many grays it's hard to keep track of them all. Right now it looks just like Anthracite to me but we'll see I guess. Maroon looks like a cross between Oxblood and Bordeaux. I am really intrigued by it with the silver hardware. The Kate Zhou photos are striking. Fawn...not sure about that one. Is it brown, is it green? Odd color.

I've seen some fall collection emails from other companies - lots of pretty reds, greens and lovely sunflower yellows.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think this euc plum hayley was a complete steal at$35 from eBay ; my mom not having much luck using it as a yoga bag though :


----------



## makn808

Hahaha! It does look a bit awkward...though plum Hayley looks great!


----------



## makn808

Looks like maroon is available!
http://www.mzwallace.com/search?q=maroon
Update - this is the summer special, early access to maroon. Still full price. The answer to their riddle is the 'stores' link FYI... 
At first glance, small Toni is cute! Like small Nikki with a better top zip (the separated compartments look useful!). But man, $375 is steep for a medium sized bag.


----------



## mariposa08

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think this euc plum hayley was a complete steal at$35 from eBay ; my mom not having much luck using it as a yoga bag though



haha.  I'm pretty sure the official color name for this is concord--- concord Hayley was the bag that started my mzw love.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mariposa08 said:


> haha.  I'm pretty sure the official color name for this is concord--- concord Hayley was the bag that started my mzw love.


Really? EBay seller listed it as plum but I would have no idea.

Ok maroon I love. Why silver hardware?????


----------



## mosobamboo

I like the overall concept of Tony. I want a bag with a separate compartment for a4 documents and magazines. Tony is right for this purpose. But the regular Tony seems a bit big and small Tony is too small.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> haha.  I'm pretty sure the official color name for this is concord--- concord Hayley was the bag that started my mzw love.



I thought this looked like Concord! Gorgeous color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> I like the overall concept of Tony. I want a bag with a separate compartment for a4 documents and magazines. Tony is right for this purpose. But the regular Tony seems a bit big and small Tony is too small.



Me too. Wondering how accurate measurements are...thinking I may go for Toni. If so, I will post pics.


----------



## BethL

Anyone figure out this week's riddle? I've been good at figuring them out, up until now!


----------



## mbmb

BethL said:


> Anyone figure out this week's riddle? I've been good at figuring them out, up until now!


"Stores" at bottom of page.


----------



## BethL

mbmb said:


> "Stores" at bottom of page.


Thanks! I thought I hit that page but either i didn't or didn't give the pop up time to display.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Anyone figure out this week's riddle? I've been good at figuring them out, up until now!





mbmb said:


> "Stores" at bottom of page.



Kind of an odd riddle this week.


----------



## dcooney4

BethL said:


> Anyone figure out this week's riddle? I've been good at figuring them out, up until now!


Look at the store list


----------



## psucutie

So I really like Stoni and Toni, but $375 for a small bag?! No thank you.

Plus, Im not digging the maroon.  I think this bag will be out in marcasite, and will see how I feel then.


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> So I really like Stoni and Toni, but $375 for a small bag?! No thank you.
> Plus, Im not digging the maroon.  I think this bag will be out in marcasite, and will see how I feel then.


The Kate Zhou site had Toni and Stoni in marcasite, so fingers crossed we see it in the US. I'm eager to see it, even if it is another grey. Thunder wasn't for me, and army would have been great in a different style. Definitely going to compare stoni to sroxy and choose one.
The Toni series is like Nikki+Ivy+Alex..skinnier attached handles, slight triangle shape (from the side view), triple top compartments...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> The Kate Zhou site had Toni and Stoni in marcasite, so fingers crossed we see it in the US. I'm eager to see it, even if it is another grey. Thunder wasn't for me, and army would have been great in a different style. Definitely going to compare stoni to sroxy and choose one.
> The Toni series is like Nikki+Ivy+Alex..skinnier attached handles, slight triangle shape (from the side view), triple top compartments...



Yes...definitely intriguing. Not sure whether the size or style will work for me, but I ordered Toni. We shall see...slightly concerned it will be too small compared to my other daily bags, but their measurements are notoriously off, and I could not resist at least investigating a bag with so many central compartments. The organization potential thrills me


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really like the Maroon with silver hw. I love the contrast, and this color palette is my jam. The cafe lining also doesn't bother me. It's easy to find things inside. I think it's super stunning in the Marlena. Too bad that style doesn't work for me...it's such an unusual and striking color for a stylish backpack.

We'll see what it looks like IRL. I will report back and post pics!


----------



## makn808

Yay Luv! I'm super excited to hear your thoughts on the style and see pics of the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow! It shipped already!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

YAY!!! Congrats Luv thats super fast


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! It shipped already!



Super wow!! Cannot wait to see this and hear your thoughts!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok....I have rewards burning a hole in my virtual pocket.  I have narrowed my choices to.

A) Greta...but army or amethyst? I have not had saffino leather before does it hold up well?

B) I adore the blue Camo so do I finally go for this? Part of me keeps hoping it will be a summer special (in my dreams right?) and if I do get it...do I go for Crossbody roxy or small Roxy? I like the pocket configuration on the Crossbody but the size worries me. I don't carry bunches but I do have twin toddlers. If I get the small Roxy...I know it has a Crossbody option, but not sure I would use it. Does the double straps stay up.  

I worry about waiting and these selling out as they are MZW exclusives.

This is the internal debate $50 has me in...I need a life!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ok....I have rewards burning a hole in my virtual pocket.  I have narrowed my choices to.
> 
> A) Greta...but army or amethyst? I have not had saffino leather before does it hold up well?
> 
> B) I adore the blue Camo so do I finally go for this? Part of me keeps hoping it will be a summer special (in my dreams right?) and if I do get it...do I go for Crossbody roxy or small Roxy? Does the double straps stay up.
> 
> I worry about waiting and these selling out as they are MZW exclusives.
> 
> This is the internal debate $50 has me in...I need a life!!



Haha - totally get it. A) Saffiano holds up well. It is more scratch resistant than flat leather. B) Small Roxy's flat straps stay up really well. Small Roxy holds a lot more than expected, but the outer pockets are annoyingly small. Summer Specials only go for another few weeks. Maybe you can hang on to see if Camo pops up as a special?


----------



## makn808

Odebdo said:


> Ok....I have rewards burning a hole in my virtual pocket.  I have narrowed my choices to.
> A) Greta...but army or amethyst? I have not had saffino leather before does it hold up well?
> B) I adore the blue Camo so do I finally go for this? Part of me keeps hoping it will be a summer special (in my dreams right?) and if I do get it...do I go for Crossbody roxy or small Roxy? I like the pocket configuration on the Crossbody but the size worries me. I don't carry bunches but I do have twin toddlers. If I get the small Roxy...I know it has a Crossbody option, but not sure I would use it. Does the double straps stay up.
> I worry about waiting and these selling out as they are MZW exclusives.
> This is the internal debate $50 has me in...I need a life!!


I'm with you! My holo Greta hasn't really held up well...I'd call it "distressed" right now, but I still get so many compliments. Luckily I have a backup holo...but if I were to get another Greta, I would get saffiano...Luv is right, it endures better than smooth.
I have xbRoxy and love it. It is narrower and shorter than small Roxy...a bit smaller than Paige. But I am totally eyeing small Roxy in marcasite, just so I'd have a different shape.
It might be a good idea to wait, but check their website frequently, as they put up "low stock" on items...if it pops up while you wait, maybe that'll be motivation enough to buy?
But this blue camo is really, really amazing. With the orange lining, it could be my fave color/print ever.


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...definitely intriguing. Not sure whether the size or style will work for me, but I ordered Toni. We shall see...slightly concerned it will be too small compared to my other daily bags, but their measurements are notoriously off, and I could not resist at least investigating a bag with so many central compartments. The organization potential thrills me



So excited for you. Can't wait to see your pics of the color and review of the style!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

The double steps on small Roxy definitely stay up. This bag is super comfy and easy to wear. I'm a cross-body person but find I don't need it with this bag. But I also find the pockets annoyingly -- and almost uselessly -- small.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't really get the three strap option on Toni. The hobo strap looks like almost the same drop length as the non removable flat straps. So what is the difference in carrying it by the shoulder straps or the single shoulder strap? Obviously the long nylon crossbody strap offers something totally different as an option but the removable shoulder strap baffles me. There's another style or two with this same plethora of redundant strap carry options, now I'm not remembering which but I feel like I'm maybe missing something? I'm all for having 3 genuine different options. I love the idea of small abbey tote with short rolled handles that are great for toting it around in your hand or in crook of elbow, and then of course a shoulder strap to wear it on your shoulder against your ribcage under your arm, and of course a long (crossbody) strap to have it against your hip or slightly behind you. But I don't understand the three strap options on some of the bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't really get the three strap option on Toni. The hobo strap looks like almost the same drop length as the non removable flat straps. So what is the difference in carrying it by the shoulder straps or the single shoulder strap? Obviously the long nylon crossbody strap offers something totally different as an option but the removable shoulder strap baffles me. There's another style or two with this same plethora of redundant strap carry options, now I'm not remembering which but I feel like I'm maybe missing something? I'm all for having 3 genuine different options. I love the idea of small abbey tote with short rolled handles that are great for toting it around in your hand or in crook of elbow, and then of course a shoulder strap to wear it on your shoulder against your ribcage under your arm, and of course a long (crossbody) strap to have it against your hip or slightly behind you. But I don't understand the three strap options on some of the bags.



This is my first three strap style, so I will have to let you know. I know I won't use the cb strap - never do. So we'll see what the deal is with the single shoulder strap. I'm primarily interested in the double shoulder straps. I also like the idea of the Small Abbey tote's options, as I have a love of satchels. But I despise that zipper flap on the top, so that entire line is a no-go for me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Don't you love your abbey crossbody? That's an abbey and only with crossbody strap right?


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving the small Roxy and the pockets work for me. I use the big back pocket for my glasses and my phone. Front pockets for keys and other stuff. Outside pocket slip pockets for my sunnies but my small phone fits in there too. All around love this bag.


----------



## mbmb

Can someone compare Jane and Belle for me? Does Belle feel much larger than Jane? If you leave off the CB strap, is Belle still heavier than Jane?  I have Jane, but I really like the Dawn color with gold hardware, and I like the look of Belle online.  Thanks.


----------



## PJovie

Could I pick your expert brains?  I'm looking at an Eliza. How does it compare to Jane and Frankie with respect to size?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am loving the small Roxy and the pockets work for me. I use the big back pocket for my glasses and my phone. Front pockets for keys and other stuff. Outside pocket slip pockets for my sunnies but my small phone fits in there too. All around love this bag.



Pockets work for me too. Would prefer a little bigger..but, they work. Back zip for Greta and credit card holder, side slip for sunglasses and iPhone SE, front zip for keys, lip product etc.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Don't you love your abbey crossbody? That's an abbey and only with crossbody strap right?



I have an Abbey Cross-body but it is very different from the other Abbey bags. It is really small and does not have the zipper flap. I do use the cb strap on that but only because it's small and lightweight. I can't tolerate cb bags except for super small ones. Abbey cb is my travel buddy, especially for cities. It's perfect for my NYC trips. I actually have been using it with my thin leather Pippa cb strap and prefer it that way.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> Could I pick your expert brains?  I'm looking at an Eliza. How does it compare to Jane and Frankie with respect to size?  Thanks for your help



Eliza is great! It is similar in size to Jane, but with more organization like Frankie. I really like the style. Holds a ton, comfortable to carry, longer straps, not too heavy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Can someone compare Jane and Belle for me? Does Belle feel much larger than Jane? If you leave off the CB strap, is Belle still heavier than Jane?  I have Jane, but I really like the Dawn color with gold hardware, and I like the look of Belle online.  Thanks.



I have had both, but prefer Jane. I'm hoping Hirisa sees this and weighs in, because I know she loves Belle. Belle holds more than Jane for sure, and has an extra pocket. I find it to be heavy, even without the cb strap. I could not get it to work for me, although it is a beautiful bag. Many, many love it though, so I encourage you to read some of the reviews, maybe get Hirisa's thoughts, and ask the women in the FB group who are passionate about the style. It may work well for you, and I agree...Dawn with gold is gorgeous! Let us know what you get!


----------



## georgianne

I just received the TE Frankie and was very disappointed to find that it was missing a zipper pull on one of the back pockets. This is really making me wonder if the quality control is slipping. I have already returned it.  I have the black travel Frankie and have loved using it, but now I am thinking it might be my last Frankie (that one is perfect). When I called to tell them about the problem they did not seem very surprised or concerned.


----------



## mbmb

georgianne said:


> I just received the TE Frankie and was very disappointed to find that it was missing a zipper pull on one of the back pockets. This is really making me wonder if the quality control is slipping. I have already returned it.  I have the black travel Frankie and have loved using it, but now I am thinking it might be my last Frankie (that one is perfect). When I called to tell them about the problem they did not seem very surprised or concerned.


Wow, that is awful!  Just today someone in the FB group was packing a new Metro Tote for vacation and discovered the zipper pull missing from the inside pocket, and in June I got a new Small Abbey without the leather shoulder strap.  Then I had to wait for the return authorization, wait for the bag to get back to NY, wait a few more days and email them before they shipped out the new one, and wait a week for it to cross the country.  I should probably check it again more closely.  Are you getting a replacement or refund?


----------



## georgianne

mbmb said:


> Wow, that is awful!  Just today someone in the FB group was packing a new Metro Tote for vacation and discovered the zipper pull missing from the inside pocket, and in June I got a new Small Abbey without the leather shoulder strap.  Then I had to wait for the return authorization, wait for the bag to get back to NY, wait a few more days and email them before they shipped out the new one, and wait a week for it to cross the country.  I should probably check it again more closely.  Are you getting a replacement or refund?


I am getting a refund, and will decide if I want to reorder. They told me to reorder if I want a quick replacement but I would have to have two charges until they receive the return, so I just returned the first one and will decide about reordering. I wasn't in love with the bag and I wasn't in love with the response from MZ.


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> Eliza is great! It is similar in size to Jane, but with more organization like Frankie. I really like the style. Holds a ton, comfortable to carry, longer straps, not too heavy.


Luv, thanks for your expert feedback. I especially like the not too heavy part!


----------



## mariposa08

georgianne said:


> I just received the TE Frankie and was very disappointed to find that it was missing a zipper pull on one of the back pockets. This is really making me wonder if the quality control is slipping. I have already returned it.  I have the black travel Frankie and have loved using it, but now I am thinking it might be my last Frankie (that one is perfect). When I called to tell them about the problem they did not seem very surprised or concerned.



YIKES!  I'm actually kind of afraid to order anything anymore.  Even if it comes looking ok things aren't lasting very long before threads are unraveling.  

I'm sorry mzw cs wasn't more concerned.  Unfortunately their cs has always been very lacking IMO.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv stop selling gorgeous bags. I'm really tempted by the ruby/gold color combo of the paige you listed. I have no paige and that seems like a classic to have for sure.


----------



## mariposa08

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv stop selling gorgeous bags. I'm really tempted by the ruby/gold color combo of the paige you listed. I have no paige and that seems like a classic to have for sure.



Paige is a great size!  I have two or I would be tempted by the ruby.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv stop selling gorgeous bags. I'm really tempted by the ruby/gold color combo of the paige you listed. I have no paige and that seems like a classic to have for sure.


I have the Ruby Paige. That is one of the few bags that has never been near the chopping block.


----------



## makn808

mariposa08 said:


> Paige is a great size!  I have two or I would be tempted by the ruby.


+1! I have clover and pebble. Paige!


----------



## PJovie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv stop selling gorgeous bags. I'm really tempted by the ruby/gold color combo of the paige you listed. I have no paige and that seems like a classic to have for sure.


How does Paige compare to small Roxy?  I'm trying to gauge it's size/capacity.  Thanks!


----------



## PJovie

PJovie said:


> How does Paige compare to small Roxy?  I'm trying to gauge it's size/capacity.  Thanks!


Second question!  (it's a quiet Sunday morning).  How does Ruby compare to Bordeaux?  Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> I am getting a refund, and will decide if I want to reorder. They told me to reorder if I want a quick replacement but I would have to have two charges until they receive the return, so I just returned the first one and will decide about reordering. I wasn't in love with the bag and I wasn't in love with the response from MZ.



Sorry to hear about this. What an annoying problem.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ms P, loving your Poppy bag in the photos thread! Looks great on you!


----------



## dcooney4

PJovie said:


> How does Paige compare to small Roxy?  I'm trying to gauge it's size/capacity.  Thanks!


Small Roxy holds quite a bit more than Paige.


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv stop selling gorgeous bags. I'm really tempted by the ruby/gold color combo of the paige you listed. I have no paige and that seems like a classic to have for sure.



Paige was my first MZ Wallace, in Navy w/ gold hardware, with all the pocketing, weight, and crossbody strap goodness I wanted for international travel. Beautiful!


----------



## PJovie

dcooney4 said:


> Small Roxy holds quite a bit more than Paige.


Thanks DCooney, small Roxie can really pack it in!  Would you say Paige holds more than a Bailey or Roxy Xbdoy?  I made myself a chart of all the MZW measurements, but it's not super helpful; due to the structure of the bag, an inch could make a big difference, or it could hardly matter.  So hard to pick!


----------



## psucutie

PJovie said:


> Thanks DCooney, small Roxie can really pack it in!  Would you say Paige holds more than a Bailey or Roxy Xbdoy?  I made myself a chart of all the MZW measurements, but it's not super helpful; due to the structure of the bag, an inch could make a big difference, or it could hardly matter.  So hard to pick!


Paige absolutely holds more than Bailey.  Feel like it holds more than xroxy due to the structure, but haven't compared the two in person.


----------



## dodso012

Two questIons:
1. How do you use your reward points? I have 70 but have not received a note or card in order to use them.
2. What is marcasite?
Thanks!


----------



## makn808

PJovie said:


> Thanks DCooney, small Roxie can really pack it in!  Would you say Paige holds more than a Bailey or Roxy Xbdoy?  I made myself a chart of all the MZW measurements, but it's not super helpful; due to the structure of the bag, an inch could make a big difference, or it could hardly matter.  So hard to pick!


I have both and xbroxy holds just a little less than Paige. I have a bit of space when I use Paige, so the same things in the same places fit in xbroxy quite well.


----------



## makn808

dodso012 said:


> Two questIons:
> 1. How do you use your reward points? I have 70 but have not received a note or card in order to use them.
> 2. What is marcasite?
> Thanks!


An email went out with a code to redeem your points. They covered purchases thru June, so July purchases would be on your next email in Feb.
Marcasite is a new color for autumn/winter, it looks to be a deep grey, close to magnet, with silver hw.


----------



## dodso012

makn808 said:


> An email went out with a code to redeem your points. They covered purchases thru June, so July purchases would be on your next email in Feb.
> Marcasite is a new color for autumn/winter, it looks to be a deep grey, close to magnet, with silver hw.


 Thx for your quick reply!


----------



## PJovie

makn808 said:


> I have both and xbroxy holds just a little less than Paige. I have a bit of space when I use Paige, so the same things in the same places fit in xbroxy quite well.


Awesome, thank you.  Looks like Paige will do quite nicely!


----------



## dcooney4

PJovie said:


> Awesome, thank you.  Looks like Paige will do quite nicely!


I think you will like Paige . I love it and I have it in Ruby and clove.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Ms P, loving your Poppy bag in the photos thread! Looks great on you!


Thank you [emoji253] [emoji177] [emoji4]


----------



## LVBaby

Are the Metro totes waterproof? Also, is the Large Abbey a work appropriate tote? I teach so I need a roomy bag but not overly large bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Paige was my first MZ Wallace, in Navy w/ gold hardware, with all the pocketing, weight, and crossbody strap goodness I wanted for international travel. Beautiful!



Paige would be so wonderful for international travel. I didn't have a Paige when I was in Europe, and I haven't been back for a few years. I seem to remember Jane being my trusty airplane under seat companion during my last overseas travels, but can't remember what I used for being out and about. Paige would be perfect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LVBaby said:


> Are the Metro totes waterproof? Also, is the Large Abbey a work appropriate tote? I teach so I need a roomy bag but not overly large bag.



The Metros have some degree of water resistance in my experience, but not waterproof. I have used my Large Metro for travel in the rain and everything inside stayed dry. 

I don't own a Large Abbey but it seems like a great bag for work. Many also like Belle as a work bag. It's also very roomy. If those are too big, looks at the regular Abbey, Roxy or the Jane. Jane and Roxy hold a surprising amount.


----------



## LVBaby

LuvAllBags said:


> The Metros have some degree of water resistance in my experience, but not waterproof. I have used my Large Metro for travel in the rain and everything inside stayed dry.
> 
> I don't own a Large Abbey but it seems like a great bag for work. Many also like Belle as a work bag. It's also very roomy. If those are too big, looks at the regular Abbey, Roxy or the Jane. Jane and Roxy hold a surprising amount.





Thank you so much for the info!!


----------



## makn808

Large Roxy is quite popular for work...holds a lot and is really lightweight compared to other mzw styles.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie. It could work as a work bag too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie. It could work as a work bag too.



[emoji106][emoji122][emoji429][emoji432][emoji477]️[emoji477]️[emoji477]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Large Roxy is quite popular for work...holds a lot and is really lightweight compared to other mzw styles.



I forgot about that one! Love my Large Roxy! Can't wait to see this bag in a new color soon. Wish they'd do this one more frequently.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I have both and xbroxy holds just a little less than Paige. I have a bit of space when I use Paige, so the same things in the same places fit in xbroxy quite well.



Are you still loving your Camo xbRoxy?


----------



## dcooney4

I hope this Friday will actually bring a discount to the summer email.


----------



## psucutie

Paige is perfect for international travel.  Used her in Amsterdam and loved her.   Used Marlena in Australia and New Zealand.

Metro totes are waterproof


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I hope this Friday will actually bring a discount to the summer email.



I've been expecting a Metro/Sutton spring/summer collection special for a while. Gotta come at some point.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Paige is perfect for international travel.  Used her in Amsterdam and loved her.   Used Marlena in Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Metro totes are waterproof



Good to know re: Paige. I wish I could use Marlena successfully. I absolutely love how it looks but the functionality annoys me. Have tried it twice - no dice. My best friend absolutely loves it. She has had hers for three or four years and it still looks great.


----------



## Stella Blue

I love the way Marlena looks in pictures but it doesn't hang off of my  shoulder right- i carry backpacks like a shoulder bag - Otherwise I'd have a dozen Marlenas by now


----------



## Stella Blue

Is anyone going to the Warehouse sale?  Soo tempting if you live near NYC.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Good to know re: Paige. I wish I could use Marlena successfully. I absolutely love how it looks but the functionality annoys me. Have tried it twice - no dice. My best friend absolutely loves it. She has had hers for three or four years and it still looks great.


I get it.  Just love that i could fit so much in it.  



Stella Blue said:


> Is anyone going to the Warehouse sale?  Soo tempting if you live near NYC.


Yes, will be there


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok so my eBay coco 1.0 arrived and it is lovely, I'm smitten. I decided while grocery shopping to try dropping the hobo strap into the bag or just let it awkwardly hang while I use the crossbody strap from my Kate. I absolutely love using the shoulder hobo strap, but if I need to suddenly wrangle items and children it's great to have a crossbody option. so it is noticeably smaller than a paige? When I had it on my hip it was sort of looking how i imagined a paige to be size and even similar style wise. Is a paige bigger? I do love the tiny pockets on the front for keys and sunglasses, but one day I think I want a dawn or ruby or hunter green paige....with gold!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Are you still loving your Camo xbRoxy?


YES! I tried changing out to Paige and lasted less than a day. Went right back to xbroxy. I know they look different, but I'm so casual the Roxy line fits in with my lifestyle. Thinking of getting marcasite smoxy just for a bit more room and a slightly different look.


----------



## makn808

OMG! Warehouse sale! I wish I could go...a ticket from Seattle would be equal to a new bag. Boo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so my eBay coco 1.0 arrived and it is lovely, I'm smitten. I decided while grocery shopping to try dropping the hobo strap into the bag or just let it awkwardly hang while I use the crossbody strap from my Kate. I absolutely love using the shoulder hobo strap, but if I need to suddenly wrangle items and children it's great to have a crossbody option. so it is noticeably smaller than a paige? When I had it on my hip it was sort of looking how i imagined a paige to be size and even similar style wise. Is a paige bigger? I do love the tiny pockets on the front for keys and sunglasses, but one day I think I want a dawn or ruby or hunter green paige....with gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434486
> View attachment 3434487
> View attachment 3434488



If I recall correctly the dimensions of Coco 1.0 and Paige are similar. Coco may be slightly longer. Love the cb strap idea! Makes it more versatile.


----------



## Stella Blue

Has anyone gone to one of MZ W'a warehouse sales before?  I live in Philly so I could go but I would have to take a day off from work (where are my priorities!!) also I'm not sure I can trust myself to not swoon at the sight of "300 styles" in the same place. God knows what I will come home with [emoji162][emoji164][emoji163][emoji309]


----------



## dcooney4

Stella Blue said:


> Has anyone gone to one of MZ W'a warehouse sales before?  I live in Philly so I could go but I would have to take a day off from work (where are my priorities!!) also I'm not sure I can trust myself to not swoon at the sight of "300 styles" in the same place. God knows what I will come home with [emoji162][emoji164][emoji163][emoji309]


I have never been but I am intrigued. I would mean a few hours on a train though.


----------



## makn808

If I was within a six hour drive of NYC, I would totally go to the warehouse sale. Seriously, samples? What if you score a peacock Frankie? Or azalea Paige? I'm imagining one-offs of past colors in styles they tried but decided not to run with. The possibilities are mind blowing. I'm officially jealous and simultaneously thrilled for all of you that can make it!


----------



## LVBaby

Stella Blue said:


> Has anyone gone to one of MZ W'a warehouse sales before?  I live in Philly so I could go but I would have to take a day off from work (where are my priorities!!) also I'm not sure I can trust myself to not swoon at the sight of "300 styles" in the same place. God knows what I will come home with [emoji162][emoji164][emoji163][emoji309]




When is it?


----------



## makn808

Next tues-thurs I think.


----------



## Stella Blue

Yes. Next Tues to Thursday. 8am to 8 pm. The email said "up to 75% off (be still my heart!) it's at 127 Grand St between Broadway & Crosby[emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Good to know re: Paige. I wish I could use Marlena successfully. I absolutely love how it looks but the functionality annoys me. Have tried it twice - no dice. My best friend absolutely loves it. She has had hers for three or four years and it still looks great.





Stella Blue said:


> I love the way Marlena looks in pictures but it doesn't hang off of my  shoulder right- i carry backpacks like a shoulder bag - Otherwise I'd have a dozen Marlenas by now





I too love how Marlena looks, even how she feels in my hand, but having it on my back defeats the ease of pocketing of MZW, for me!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Paige would be so wonderful for international travel. I didn't have a Paige when I was in Europe, and I haven't been back for a few years. I seem to remember Jane being my trusty airplane under seat companion during my last overseas travels, but can't remember what I used for being out and about. Paige would be perfect!



I've also found Sophie decent for out and about traveling, when the outings are a little shorter or closer to base (dinner, just a couple museums). But Paige offers room for the scarf or unexpected souvenir, drink or snack.

Abbey Crossbody could be good too? Kind of similar to a trip to NYC as you like it for. It doesn't feel very pliable when wallet and sunglasses are in, though, if that makes sense. All the full-width pockets kind of reduces physical flexibility, so there's less room possible for randomly shaped objects, which happens when touristing.


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> If I was within a six hour drive of NYC, I would totally go to the warehouse sale. Seriously, samples? What if you score a peacock Frankie? Or azalea Paige? I'm imagining one-offs of past colors in styles they tried but decided not to run with. The possibilities are mind blowing. I'm officially jealous and simultaneously thrilled for all of you that can make it!



Oh wow, you made me think about this. Boston is well within six hours driving.... Except it's still a bit of a commitment! 

I hope those who get to go will have pictures.... :-o


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> If I was within a six hour drive of NYC, I would totally go to the warehouse sale. Seriously, samples? What if you score a peacock Frankie? Or azalea Paige? I'm imagining one-offs of past colors in styles they tried but decided not to run with. The possibilities are mind blowing. I'm officially jealous and simultaneously thrilled for all of you that can make it!



Is it samples though or just returns? My impression is this is different than the sample sale. If it's samples, then I'd be super excited. If it's just returns, especially including damaged returns, not so much.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Is it samples though or just returns? My impression is this is different than the sample sale. If it's samples, then I'd be super excited. If it's just returns, especially including damaged returns, not so much.


Good points Luv. My guess is it is a combination of samples, overstocks, returns and seconds. All will likely have the sharpie slash through the inside tag. 
In my rainbow world, I'm picturing old retired colors in never issued styles. Then again, there could be a sea of coral, jungle, papaya, white perf slg, midnight puff aspens, Kingstons...reality will likely fall somewhere in the middle.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Good points Luv. My guess is it is a combination of samples, overstocks, returns and seconds. All will likely have the sharpie slash through the inside tag.
> In my rainbow world, I'm picturing old retired colors in never issued styles. Then again, there could be a sea of coral, jungle, papaya, white perf slg, midnight puff aspens, Kingstons...reality will likely fall somewhere in the middle.



LOL white perf and midnight puff. Perf 'n' puff! [emoji38]

In my rainbow world there are Azalea and camo Mia 1.5s with no Sharpie slash. 

I don't know why but I cannot buy a bag that has the slash. I would prefer to sand it off the leather.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Is it samples though or just returns? My impression is this is different than the sample sale. If it's samples, then I'd be super excited. If it's just returns, especially including damaged returns, not so much.


That is kind of what I was thinking. Not really wanting to spend at least six hours on a trains back and forth if I'm not sure of what I might get , on top of it being super hot in NYC.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Good points Luv. My guess is it is a combination of samples, overstocks, returns and seconds. All will likely have the sharpie slash through the inside tag.
> In my rainbow world, I'm picturing old retired colors in never issued styles. Then again, there could be a sea of coral, jungle, papaya, white perf slg, midnight puff aspens, Kingstons...reality will likely fall somewhere in the middle.



Aaah ahahaha! I love it! You're right, it's probably somewhere in between...I'm sure you're right about overstocks too. 

In your list of oldies but baddies don't forget about Mica Linen!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Good points Luv. My guess is it is a combination of samples, overstocks, returns and seconds. All will likely have the sharpie slash through the inside tag.
> In my rainbow world, I'm picturing old retired colors in never issued styles. Then again, there could be a sea of coral, jungle, papaya, white perf slg, midnight puff aspens, Kingstons...reality will likely fall somewhere in the middle.





NamkhaDrolma said:


> LOL white perf and midnight puff. Perf 'n' puff! [emoji38]
> 
> In my rainbow world there are Azalea and camo Mia 1.5s with no Sharpie slash.
> 
> I don't know why but I cannot buy a bag that has the slash. I would prefer to sand it off the leather.



If we're dreaming, my rainbow world has a Cayenne Jane and Azalea Elsa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Toni arrives today. I will post pics tonight!


----------



## mosobamboo

Looking forward to your pictures


----------



## button401

Stella Blue said:


> Yes. Next Tues to Thursday. 8am to 8 pm. The email said "up to 75% off (be still my heart!) it's at 127 Grand St between Broadway & Crosby[emoji76][emoji76]


  These are good deals!  I'm in DC and would also have to take a "vaca day" to go..I'm thinking on it for sure!


----------



## dcooney4

button401 said:


> These are good deals!  I'm in DC and would also have to take a "vaca day" to go..I'm thinking on it for sure!


I am still thinking on it. I asked my dh if I decided to go to the city could he cover the running around for me and he said yes. So I am still contemplating.


----------



## Stella Blue

I'm thinking about it too but the thought of a sea of puffs and perfs (see above) plus the heat is making me doubt if it is worth it...


----------



## psucutie

There are bags from 2012 till now for $100 each, and $10-$40 for smalls


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What are puffs and perfs?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Never mind. I Googled. 

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Toni arrives today. I will post pics tonight!



So...still not here yet, which is odd. Tracking says it's still on the truck for today. We'll see!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> So...still not here yet, which is odd. Tracking says it's still on the truck for today. We'll see!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> So...still not here yet, which is odd. Tracking says it's still on the truck for today. We'll see!


I had one of those that was "on the truck for delivery" for about 3 days!  I hope yours gets there soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Rescheduled for tomorrow. That is really odd. Maybe delivery truck broke down or something. It was out for delivery since 9am, and now rescheduled. Oh well!


----------



## Stella Blue

psucutie said:


> There are bags from 2012 till now for $100 each, and $10-$40 for smalls


How do you know?  Did you contact Customer Service?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> How do you know?  Did you contact Customer Service?



No, I just use the tracking information they email to me.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> No, I just use the tracking information they email to me.


I hope it arrives today.


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was just asking about that! My mom received her $35 eBay hayley in plum and she really likes it so far, hasn't taken it anywhere yet though. I haven't seen one in person.
> 
> Has mz wallace ever done a bag in black and brown? I am so motivated to have one in my collection now that goes with both my chocolate brown winter coats and boots as well as my black ones.


There are a few brown with black bags on eBay right now...a tiger's eye ivy 1.0 with black edging on the leather, as well as a couple mochas (more taupe with black trim) - penny and bianca I think. None are my listings.


----------



## LVBaby

I ordered the amethyst Kate and it arrived yesterday. I love love love the color. The size seems good as a work tote.  I am a little nervous about how much I can get in it though. I looked at the metro but I read several complaints about the straps. I need a bag with straps that will stay up on my shoulder.


----------



## makn808

LVBaby said:


> I ordered the amethyst Kate and it arrived yesterday. I love love love the color. The size seems good as a work tote.  I am a little nervous about how much I can get in it though. I looked at the metro but I read several complaints about the straps. I need a bag with straps that will stay up on my shoulder.


Amethyst Kate is so gorgeous! I've never had a Kate but she looks like she could hold quite a bit.
The metro straps are slippery for most. It's just the nature of the oxford fabric...it's like a puffer jacket. Suttons are great since they have the removable cb strap. I have a small metro I use to carry small packages when shopping, but I arm carry it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LVBaby said:


> I ordered the amethyst Kate and it arrived yesterday. I love love love the color. The size seems good as a work tote.  I am a little nervous about how much I can get in it though. I looked at the metro but I read several complaints about the straps. I need a bag with straps that will stay up on my shoulder.



Congrats! Kate is awesome and holds a lot. I love Amethyst too. I think dark purple can go with a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Amethyst Kate is so gorgeous! I've never had a Kate but she looks like she could hold quite a bit.
> The metro straps are slippery for most. It's just the nature of the oxford fabric...it's like a puffer jacket. Suttons are great since they have the removable cb strap. I have a small metro I use to carry small packages when shopping, but I arm carry it.



I arm or hand carry my small metros too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Toni arrived! I will open and post pics in the morn. Had a long day today...one of those days where everything was annoying. Want to open my MZ with a clear mind and positive outlook! [emoji2]


----------



## LVBaby

LuvAllBags said:


> I arm or hand carry my small metros too.




Purple is my favorite color!  My issue is that I rarely ever like cb bags. I think the look funny on me. I hate carrying extra in my hands because I commute to work. I am hoping my lunch as work stuff will fit in the Kate. Given all of the pockets I am sure it should be fine but I won't know until the school year starts back up.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Toni arrived! I will open and post pics in the morn. Had a long day today...one of those days where everything was annoying. Want to open my MZ with a clear mind and positive outlook! [emoji2]


Yay for Toni's arrival! 
Put your feet up, decompress and relax. Opening the box in the AM is a great way to start a new day!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LVBaby said:


> Purple is my favorite color!  My issue is that I rarely ever like cb bags. I think the look funny on me. I hate carrying extra in my hands because I commute to work. I am hoping my lunch as work stuff will fit in the Kate. Given all of the pockets I am sure it should be fine but I won't know until the school year starts back up.



Purple is my fave too. And I'm with you...don't like cb bags, prefer hands free if I can, so I tend to go with shoulder bags most of the time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Yay for Toni's arrival!
> Put your feet up, decompress and relax. Opening the box in the AM is a great way to start a new day!



That's what I thought too!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Waiting to see that Toni!


----------



## furbaby119

mariposa08 said:


> YIKES!  I'm actually kind of afraid to order anything anymore.  Even if it comes looking ok things aren't lasting very long before threads are unraveling.
> 
> I'm sorry mzw cs wasn't more concerned.  Unfortunately their cs has always been very lacking IMO.


I


----------



## furbaby119

mariposa08 said:


> YIKES!  I'm actually kind of afraid to order anything anymore.  Even if it comes looking ok things aren't lasting very long before threads are unraveling.
> 
> I'm sorry mzw cs wasn't more concerned.  Unfortunately their cs has always been very lacking IMO.


----------



## furbaby119

Sorry about all the crazy posts I did. I am getting used to this site. Anyway I just ordered the mini metro tote in amethyst end of July. I love it--so much so I disposed of all packing evidence before better half found out. Today at work I notice it is coming apart at seam on material where zipper is. It is just gonna keep ripping across. I emailed them so will see what response is. really upset--I don't even zipper it closed!!Hope they make good on it


----------



## makn808

There are so many quality issues with mzw now and they span their entire line, from metros to Bedford bags to SLGs. Makes me nervous...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Toni! First in natural morning light. Color is lighter than Bordeaux, not as red as Ruby. A lovely burgundy color that leans red in some lights and maybe a bit more burgundy in other lights. I really like it with the silver hw.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pic in current light with flash.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lots of pockets!


----------



## LuvAllBags

New zipper pulls


----------



## makn808

Keep 'em coming Luv!
Would love to see a comparison shot to a Roxy? Just for point of reference.
Hope today was a better day for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok! Here are my initial thoughts: Really like the color and how it looks with silver hw. Love the flat straps, which stay well on the shoulder. It has so much organization it makes me giddy. Give me a separate iPad pocket and I am in love! It is wide but not very deep. For today that worked fine. On days where I carry a lot of extra stuff, it would not work well. The huge front pocket has another slip pocket inside, which is awesome. The single shoulder strap doesn't seem to have a point, but it is comfortable on the shoulder and removable. What do
I love most? IT ISN'T FLOPPY. I carried a Roxy the last two days and was so aggravated by the floppy top. Biggest negative? It's heavy. All those sections = lots more fabric and fasteners = heavy. 

It's a keeper. This is really the first MZ I consider dressy enough to take to evening professional functions straight from the office. I would never do that with Roxy and only with Classic Black Jane. If this ever came in Classic Black or another color with gold hw, I would get it. 

Will report back with more insight after I use it for a week.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Keep 'em coming Luv!
> Would love to see a comparison shot to a Roxy? Just for point of reference.
> Hope today was a better day for you!



Thank you! It was! [emoji8]

With Roxy and with Jane


----------



## LuvAllBags

Similar height and width as Jane and Roxy but not as much depth. Heavier. More organization than Jane, probably the same as Roxy but much different arrangement.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Similar height and width as Jane and Roxy but not as much depth. Heavier. More organization than Jane, probably the same as Roxy but much different arrangement.


I have to say it looks really good as does the quality from your pictures . Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

furbaby119 said:


> Sorry about all the crazy posts I did. I am getting used to this site. Anyway I just ordered the mini metro tote in amethyst end of July. I love it--so much so I disposed of all packing evidence before better half found out. Today at work I notice it is coming apart at seam on material where zipper is. It is just gonna keep ripping across. I emailed them so will see what response is. really upset--I don't even zipper it closed!!Hope they make good on it


The one time I had an issue with a bag they were good about it.


----------



## Stella Blue

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say it looks really good as does the quality from your pictures . Enjoy it!


It does look really pretty, Luv.


----------



## makn808

Luv, Toni at first glance is lovely. It does have a more polished look and I love seeing the shimmer in the pleating that we all have grown to love. The color is awesome, as many of their fall colors are...so saturated.
Figures it would be heavier, with all the sections and stuff, but the organizational options are great.


----------



## Reba

Luv, two questions. One basic...wasn't paying attention last week..what color is this?   Second question, you (and I think I have read others) aggravated by Roxy's floppiness. I think this is referring to the fact that there isn't leather structure at the zipper top area?  Do you think this is only on Roxy Reg and Roxy Lg?  Roxy small doesn't really seem floppy to me. Actually, Lizzy, with the leather near the zipper track, can get floppy in that area depending on how you pack it. 

Toni looks lovely, btw. Hope you continue to luv.


----------



## Reba

furbaby119 said:


> Sorry about all the crazy posts I did. I am getting used to this site. Anyway I just ordered the mini metro tote in amethyst end of July. I love it--so much so I disposed of all packing evidence before better half found out. Today at work I notice it is coming apart at seam on material where zipper is. It is just gonna keep ripping across. I emailed them so will see what response is. really upset--I don't even zipper it closed!!Hope they make good on it



It is sad...don't let them talk quick with a flat/polite/curt customer service bs response. Be ready..  Their prices are not cheap, their shipping/returns are stingy..and yet somehow we are thirsty brand followers. I make myself sick [emoji13].  Think ahead. Write down what you should say after spending how much for a piece of nylon bag?, then say it like one of those well-heeled Gucci shoe wearing handbag designers demand of all the upscale places they shop from do!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say it looks really good as does the quality from your pictures . Enjoy it!



Thanks! I inspected closely...no initial quality issues.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, two questions. One basic...wasn't paying attention last week..what color is this?   Second question, you (and I think I have read others) aggravated by Roxy's floppiness. I think this is referring to the fact that there isn't leather structure at the zipper top area?  Do you think this is only on Roxy Reg and Roxy Lg?  Roxy small doesn't really seem floppy to me. Actually, Lizzy, with the leather near the zipper track, can get floppy in that area depending on how you pack it.
> 
> Toni looks lovely, btw. Hope you continue to luv.



This is Maroon. It should be out soon. I purchased from the Friday Special Preview. As for Roxy, it is the floppy top that bothers me. Not sure if it because it lacks leather there or just the design. Leather edging would help, but for me the biggest annoyance is that unless the bag is full top to bottom, the top folds in on itself and flattens...hope that makes sense. And then sometimes, the inside lining under that top part hangs down or bunches up. It drives me batty. It does not seem to happen on every bag...and is worst on my blue camo roxy. That orange lining is too loose and bunches around in the bag [emoji35]. Super annoying. It's not happening in Poppy Roxy and not in Amethyst Roxy. The orange lining feels thinner to me. That could be why.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, two questions. One basic...wasn't paying attention last week..what color is this?   Second question, you (and I think I have read others) aggravated by Roxy's floppiness. I think this is referring to the fact that there isn't leather structure at the zipper top area?  Do you think this is only on Roxy Reg and Roxy Lg?  Roxy small doesn't really seem floppy to me. Actually, Lizzy, with the leather near the zipper track, can get floppy in that area depending on how you pack it.
> 
> Toni looks lovely, btw. Hope you continue to luv.



And I agree...my Small Roxy does not have a floppy top, nor does the lining sag or bunch. It's a great little bag.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags thanks for the pics! Love maroon Toni  may I check the strap drop is it similar to regular roxy/Jane? Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay so who was it with small abbey tote? I would love it if you could share photos of what it looks like without much in it (does it stand up well?) and half full, very full (maybe stick a small couch cushion for half full, two for very full?). Mod shot would be amazeballs but next to another classic mz wallace style is OK. I promise I will pay the effort forward to other TPFers who have crazy pic requests that I can fulfill with a little time! 

What Luv said about Toni being dressy enough is what I'm wondering about small abbey tote being kind of 'evening event' suitable. My Kate is huge but mostly way too floppy unless filled up and bloated to gym bag proportions, my coco too small to be considered a day to night versatile piece, and the frankie too....blue! And the North south style is not *quite* for me ; I won't be buying more frankies unless they are 65% off again in some awesome color! I love it but I don't see it as a style I need more than one of and I would not find use for it after 5pm unless as a diaper bag with the littles.

So, the exact mz wallace I THINK I really want next in my collection is.....a small abbey tote in dawn with gold hardware. In my mind, it would fit enough to go to class, and coordinate with jeans and brown leather boots and coats just fine all day, but then also have the structure and polish (and dressy enough vibe in dawn/gold without being classic black ) to be a day-to-night versatile piece. Since that has not been made yet (I don't think), then I am prepared to wait a while. My purse budget is also in need of a respite from TPFinduced spending.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> ... The single shoulder strap doesn't seem to have a point, but it is comfortable on the shoulder and removable...



Love the straight-up POV [emoji3]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

As always, fantastic review and pics, Luv. So glad you are happy with this one. That organization does make the heart beat faster!! I look forward to your thoughts after you've used her for a while. 

I had no idea she was Jane/Roxy-sized! For some reason I pictured her a bit smaller.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay so who was it with small abbey tote? I would love it if you could share photos of what it looks like without much in it (does it stand up well?) and half full, very full (maybe stick a small couch cushion for half full, two for very full?). Mod shot would be amazeballs but next to another classic mz wallace style is OK. I promise I will pay the effort forward to other TPFers who have crazy pic requests that I can fulfill with a little time!
> 
> What Luv said about Toni being dressy enough is what I'm wondering about small abbey tote being kind of 'evening event' suitable. My Kate is huge but mostly way too floppy unless filled up and bloated to gym bag proportions, my coco too small to be considered a day to night versatile piece, and the frankie too....blue! And the North south style is not *quite* for me ; I won't be buying more frankies unless they are 65% off again in some awesome color! I love it but I don't see it as a style I need more than one of and I would not find use for it after 5pm unless as a diaper bag with the littles.
> 
> So, the exact mz wallace I THINK I really want next in my collection is.....a small abbey tote in dawn with gold hardware. In my mind, it would fit enough to go to class, and coordinate with jeans and brown leather boots and coats just fine all day, but then also have the structure and polish (and dressy enough vibe in dawn/gold without being classic black ) to be a day-to-night versatile piece. Since that has not been made yet (I don't think), then I am prepared to wait a while. My purse budget is also in need of a respite from TPFinduced spending.


We call it the honeymoon period when you join tpf and buy a few to many bags because of all the excitement.   Relax , enjoy the ones you have and think about what will really work for your lifestyle. Which I think you are starting to do. So you are already ahead of a lot of us.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> As always, fantastic review and pics, Luv. So glad you are happy with this one. That organization does make the heart beat faster!! I look forward to your thoughts after you've used her for a while.
> 
> I had no idea she was Jane/Roxy-sized! For some reason I pictured her a bit smaller.


I thought it was smaller too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love the straight-up POV [emoji3]



Haha! I am known for being candid IRL...guess it comes out on TPF too! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> As always, fantastic review and pics, Luv. So glad you are happy with this one. That organization does make the heart beat faster!! I look forward to your thoughts after you've used her for a while.
> 
> I had no idea she was Jane/Roxy-sized! For some reason I pictured her a bit smaller.



The width and height is definitely there, just not the depth. Depth is one of the reasons I love Jane, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> This is Maroon. It should be out soon. I purchased from the Friday Special Preview. As for Roxy, it is the floppy top that bothers me. Not sure if it because it lacks leather there or just the design. Leather edging would help, but for me the biggest annoyance is that unless the bag is full top to bottom, the top folds in on itself and flattens...hope that makes sense. And then sometimes, the inside lining under that top part hangs down or bunches up. It drives me batty. It does not seem to happen on every bag...and is worst on my blue camo roxy. That orange lining is too loose and bunches around in the bag [emoji35]. Super annoying. It's not happening in Poppy Roxy and not in Amethyst Roxy. The orange lining feels thinner to me. That could be why.



Thanks Luv for the pics. I actually really love Toni, and might try when it comes out in Marcasite.

I completely understand re:Roxy.  Thats my only complaint about the bag.  Iove the organization, and the side pockets for holding my Swell bottle.

Unless today's summer friday deal is a MUST have, I am saving my funds towards the warehouse sale on Tuesday.  I am really excited for it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> The width and height is definitely there, just not the depth. Depth is one of the reasons I love Jane, so we'll see how this goes.



That's a really important distinction. Thanks for reiterating. 

Toni may end up requiring a second bag if you have bulkier items like shoes or lunch to carry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That's a really important distinction. Thanks for reiterating.
> 
> Toni may end up requiring a second bag if you have bulkier items like shoes or lunch to carry.



Exactly. I can already tell that would be the case, which is a pain. But if this bag serves me well on other days plus has a good niche as a "professional obligations" bag, then it will have its place. It may be a one-and-done like my Willow. I love that bag for its color...probably would not buy another but will keep the one I have!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thanks Luv for the pics. I actually really love Toni, and might try when it comes out in Marcasite.
> 
> I completely understand re:Roxy.  Thats my only complaint about the bag.  Iove the organization, and the side pockets for holding my Swell bottle.
> 
> Unless today's summer friday deal is a MUST have, I am saving my funds towards the warehouse sale on Tuesday.  I am really excited for it.



I'm with you...the organization of Roxy is great and frankly, kind of perfect for my needs. But I really dislike how it looks when carried (especially when not completely full which is most of the time), and that floppy top and lining sag is eminently aggravating. I always end up switching out of it because of that, and back into it because I miss the organization and flat straps. 

Good luck at the sample sale! Hope you find some gems and have lots of fun. I can't remember which, but it strikes me that either the 2013 or 2014 fall collection had some awesome colors, so maybe you'll strike gold. Whatever season had Midnight...great season.


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> There are a few brown with black bags on eBay right now...a tiger's eye ivy 1.0 with black edging on the leather, as well as a couple mochas (more taupe with black trim) - penny and bianca I think. None are my listings.


I saw this at the San Francisco Nordstrom the other day. Fabric wasn't bedford and it was missing a tag, so I don't know the official color. Sales rep didn't know. The sales reps in the pop up store thought it might have been a return of an old bag but couldn't tell if it was part of fall 2...


makn808 said:


> There are a few brown with black bags on eBay right now...a tiger's eye ivy 1.0 with black edging on the leather, as well as a couple mochas (more taupe with black trim) - penny and bianca I think. None are my listings.


----------



## MNBags

MNBags said:


> I saw this at the San Francisco Nordstrom the other day. Fabric wasn't bedford and it was missing a tag, so I don't know the official color. Sales rep didn't know. The sales reps in the pop up store thought it might have been a return of an old bag but couldn't tell if it was part of fall 2...



Oops.  Forgot the pic...


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> Oops.  Forgot the pic...
> View attachment 3438019



Midnight Bronze Coated Twill or something like that, I think. Definitely an old bag. Surprised it was there.


----------



## furbaby119

Reba said:


> It is sad...don't let them talk quick with a flat/polite/curt customer service bs response. Be ready..  Their prices are not cheap, their shipping/returns are stingy..and yet somehow we are thirsty brand followers. I make myself sick [emoji13].  Think ahead. Write down what you should say after spending how much for a piece of nylon bag?, then say it like one of those well-heeled Gucci shoe wearing handbag designers demand of all the upscale places they shop from do!


well i got a nice email saying they can do a swap replace store credit or refund. They requested a picture which I sent.  I really love the bag so I want it replaced.Hope they come thru.It's not where anyone would notice--but I did and for the money and less than 2 weeks old I think they should replace.


----------



## makn808

furbaby119 said:


> well i got a nice email saying they can do a swap replace store credit or refund. They requested a picture which I sent.  I really love the bag so I want it replaced.Hope they come thru.It's not where anyone would notice--but I did and for the money and less than 2 weeks old I think they should replace.


I'm glad to read you're getting proper service from mzw!


----------



## psucutie

i am in Cali for work and had time to pop over to the Bloomies across the street,  Was really surprised to see flax jane hanging out there.  They had a ton of MZW out, including amethyst and pixel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> i am in Cali for work and had time to pop over to the Bloomies across the street,  Was really surprised to see flax jane hanging out there.  They had a ton of MZW out, including amethyst and pixel.



Flax Jane is so pretty! Sometimes I wish I could do light colored bags. It's always interesting to see what the dept stores have in stock...is Pixel pretty? I like it but I don't need another metro style bag. I have a few Smetros and love them all but use sparingly. Sold all Suttons/Smuttons/Muttons. My Large Metro is my steady travel BFF though!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Flax Jane is so pretty! Sometimes I wish I could do light colored bags. It's always interesting to see what the dept stores have in stock...is Pixel pretty? I like it but I don't need another metro style bag. I have a few Smetros and love them all but use sparingly. Sold all Suttons/Smuttons/Muttons. My Large Metro is my steady travel BFF though!


I have a flax Paige and it really is a beauty.  I am sure to get a smudge on it, but until then, I truly love it.  Mine has the red edging  which has since disappeared from MZ Wallace bags, unfortunately.


----------



## madaboutpastry

Stella Blue said:


> I have a flax Paige and it really is a beauty.  I am sure to get a smudge on it, but until then, I truly love it.  Mine has the red edging  which has since disappeared from MZ Wallace bags, unfortunately.



I have the Flax Jane from this one too, with the red edging. I actually really miss the red edging on their bags. I thought it gave their bags that little oomph. So even though I've been loving Dawn and Amethyst... That missing edging is making me hesitate towards new purchases. I've been lucky enough to score a couple of old hardly used stuff on eBay that I am waiting to arrive


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have always enjoyed the red edging. It was their signature. I know it did not match some colors, but I still liked it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Switched back into Small Chelsea for the weekend. Love this bag. Definitely need a solid color. Holding out for next wave of AW bags before making a decision.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I see Nordies has the Scarlet and Dawn Bailey back in stock online...I thought they had sold out.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Switched back into Small Chelsea for the weekend. Love this bag. Definitely need a solid color. Holding out for next wave of AW bags before making a decision.


I do love Scarlett small Chelsea. Trying to decide between this and maroon Toni. So happy to hear u like yours so much [emoji173]


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I do love Scarlett small Chelsea. Trying to decide between this and maroon Toni. So happy to hear u like yours so much [emoji173]



Great choices. Toni has much more organization and is heavier. Small Chelsea is so much lighter but has only the one outer pocket. I will use them for different things.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I see Nordies has the Scarlet and Dawn Bailey back in stock online...I thought they had sold out.


Perhaps some returns. When they first sold out after a couple of days I saw one color was back up then an hour later it was not available again.


----------



## estrie

Stella Blue said:


> I have a flax Paige and it really is a beauty.  I am sure to get a smudge on it, but until then, I truly love it.  Mine has the red edging  which has since disappeared from MZ Wallace bags, unfortunately.



Yeah, I think the missing red edging on newest Dawn w/ gold hardware is the only slightly lacking thing, though some variation from previous navies is always nice.


----------



## estrie

madaboutpastry said:


> I have the Flax Jane from this one too, with the red edging. I actually really miss the red edging on their bags. I thought it gave their bags that little oomph. So even though I've been loving Dawn and Amethyst... That missing edging is making me hesitate towards new purchases. I've been lucky enough to score a couple of old hardly used stuff on eBay that I am waiting to arrive



Agreed about the oomph and red edging for Dawn. I think w/ amethyst for me red would be a little close to purple rather than provide a contrast like it does on black, blue, flax. I think I found red on pinks to be too close/too much, for example. But the overall sentiment is still that most of us miss that red edge.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Switched back into Small Chelsea for the weekend. Love this bag. Definitely need a solid color. Holding out for next wave of AW bags before making a decision.



You've put me on the small Chelsea train. I was loving suttons for their simplicity and lightness, but it took me a long time to come over to that quilted Oxford. Have eyed Chelsea for a long time but often seemed almost too simple, and so reminds me of the longchamps of which I have none. Also worried a bit about that straps, but it sounds like it's a must try bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> You've put me on the small Chelsea train. I was loving suttons for their simplicity and lightness, but it took me a long time to come over to that quilted Oxford. Have eyed Chelsea for a long time but often seemed almost too simple, and so reminds me of the longchamps of which I have none. Also worried a bit about that straps, but it sounds like it's a must try bag!



Yes, I agree - the design seems almost too simple. And it doesn't check the uber-organized box that thrills me about my other MZs. But it is sooooo light compared to even Jane, which is pretty darn light. And it looks really polished when carrying. I am strap sensitive, and the straps on the Small Chelsea are fine for me. Not sure how a full size Chelsea would feel if completely full, but the Small is fine. I don't use the cb strap but that's a nice option if you do. Suttons never worked for me, so this is a much better simple bag option.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Agreed about the oomph and red edging for Dawn. I think w/ amethyst for me red would be a little close to purple rather than provide a contrast like it does on black, blue, flax. I think I found red on pinks to be too close/too much, for example. But the overall sentiment is still that most of us miss that red edge.



I like the red in most cases, but could do without it on my Berry Jane for sure, and maybe also on my older purple bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Somebody please talk me out of wanting the Quartz Small Chelsea. I know the darker colors are more practical but I keep going back to look at it because it's different...

Where is my practical and rational TPF friend Reba??


----------



## ms p

After reading your earlier post about how awesome does small Chelsea packs and still remains so lightweight I went back to look online. I must say i find quartz appealing too [emoji28] pine looks cute as well .... lol sorry no help from me luvallbags[emoji1]


----------



## makn808

Quartz is a very soft, subtle color. Quite pretty. I'd make a mess of it, but then again she'd likely clean up easily.
Luv, you're selling all of us on small Chelsea! I'm debating between small Chelsea and small Roxy. Totally different looks and organization but they'd both carry all I need with extra space.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Somebody please talk me out of wanting the Quartz Small Chelsea. I know the darker colors are more practical but I keep going back to look at it because it's different...
> 
> Where is my practical and rational TPF friend Reba??


Do you wear dark denim? If you do it will turn blue. Hope that helps!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Quartz is a very soft, subtle color. Quite pretty. I'd make a mess of it, but then again she'd likely clean up easily.
> Luv, you're selling all of us on small Chelsea! I'm debating between small Chelsea and small Roxy. Totally different looks and organization but they'd both carry all I need with extra space.



They are both great small-medium bags for sure. I suppose it depends on how much organization you want. I have had to go to my pouch system in Small Chelsea, but I'm not minding that. The key is having pouches that stand up inside the bag. 

My big beef with Small Roxy is my phone not fitting in the front zip pockets. It fits in the side pockets but sticks out a bit. Not a huge fan of that. I will hang onto it for now because it serves a small shoulder bag purpose for me, but after a little bit of use, it's not a fave for me. I know others absolutely love it though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Do you wear dark denim? If you do it will turn blue. Hope that helps!



Excellent point. I do wear dark denim on the weekends.


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Excellent point. I do wear dark denim on the weekends.


I won't be one to discourage - I have to admit I loved it - size and color - when I saw it and I normally shy away from light bags. But I didn't think about the rubbing. Luv - How low does your small Chelsea hang when worn on the shoulder?  Does it rub a lot or is it "small" enough to mostly hit the torso if worn on the shoulder?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Somebody please talk me out of wanting the Quartz Small Chelsea. I know the darker colors are more practical but I keep going back to look at it because it's different...
> 
> Where is my practical and rational TPF friend Reba??



[emoji112]...here I am Luv..., your practical and rational friend, has been with her very typically more practical and rational DH..who has a house crush on a second vacay home..hmm...2 kids in college..hmm...not so practical/rational this weekend is he...

I love Quartz. Have loved the trend of Rose/Quartz/Blush in fashion. I am very fair skinned. Not a good fashion color on me..but, accessories I could do.., so I won't talk you out of [emoji6].


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> [emoji112]...here I am Luv..., your practical and rational friend, has been with her very typically more practical and rational DH..who has a house crush on a second vacay home..hmm...2 kids in college..hmm...not so practical/rational this weekend is he...
> 
> I love Quartz. Have loved the trend of Rose/Quartz/Blush in fashion. I am very fair skinned. Not a good fashion color on me..but, accessories I could do.., so I won't talk you out of [emoji6].



Aahahaha! Yes they are practical/rational until they fall in love with something...

I'm very fair skinned too, so that blush color isn't good near my face. While Quartz is so pretty, I think I've talked myself out of it...lightcolors are too high maintenance.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I won't be one to discourage - I have to admit I loved it - size and color - when I saw it and I normally shy away from light bags. But I didn't think about the rubbing. Luv - How low does your small Chelsea hang when worn on the shoulder?  Does it rub a lot or is it "small" enough to mostly hit the torso if worn on the shoulder?



It hits the very top of my hip when full. I am only 5'2" and have a short torso, so it will hit even higher for someone taller.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Aahahaha! Yes they are practical/rational until they fall in love with something...
> 
> I'm very fair skinned too, so that blush color isn't good near my face. While Quartz is so pretty, I think I've talked myself out of it...lightcolors are too high maintenance.



You are probably right...,  the lighter they are, the more crazy cautious I need to be, which = no fun..but, Quartz is so pretty [emoji22]. Why do those Instagram models look so carefree and great with their blush toned clothing/accessories?   ...oh, yeah...photo shoot, models, fantasyland....we in real life....[emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You are probably right...,  the lighter they are, the more crazy cautious I need to be, which = no fun..but, Quartz is so pretty [emoji22]. Why do those Instagram models look so carefree and great with their blush toned clothing/accessories?   ...oh, yeah...photo shoot, models, fantasyland....we in real life....[emoji6][emoji8]



Haha, right...in real life, I spill coffee on any light colored shirt within 20 minutes of putting it on my body.


----------



## makn808

If you're going to the warehouse sale, have a GREAT time! Hope more than a few treasures are unearthed...please post pics for us and tell us all about it!!!!!
Oh, and I have no idea why everything is underlined...can't seem to make it go away.
Have fun ladies!


----------



## LuvAllBags

One of my friends got a Flax/Pacific Markham during the final sale markdown and it is completely gorgeous. Amazing organization too. I now regret not getting one. I was concerned about the light color but the style is unique...holds a TON...super organized...and flat straps. Love, love, love. One of those bags their pics didn't do justice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's everything I stuffed in my Small Chelsea today. [emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

My wallet is underneath the yogurt and applesauce [emoji4].


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Today, my large Pacific Roxy has a hammer in it! [emoji38] [emoji1008] I wanted to hang a picture in my office. The pouch is full of protein snacks.


----------



## Stella Blue

I was thinking of getting the pacific/flax Markham too and didn't. Also regret this decision. [emoji30]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> One of my friends got a Flax/Pacific Markham during the final sale markdown and it is completely gorgeous. Amazing organization too. I now regret not getting one. I was concerned about the light color but the style is unique...holds a TON...super organized...and flat straps. Love, love, love. One of those bags their pics didn't do justice.



Had seen the small crossbody version on Nantucket in a shop..was stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Today, my large Pacific Roxy has a hammer in it! [emoji38] [emoji1008] I wanted to hang a picture in my office. The pouch is full of protein snacks.
> 
> View attachment 3441163
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441164



This is so awesome...love it! I do the same...I just bring the tools and (try to) do it myself. If I wait for anyone else, the picture will be sitting on the floor a year from now!  Love the LaRoxy...can't wait for a new color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I was thinking of getting the pacific/flax Markham too and didn't. Also regret this decision. [emoji30]



We need to find one. I was superbly jealous when I saw her bag. I suspect a bunch will pop up in resale shortly. I heard they are included at the warehouse sale.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> This is so awesome...love it! I do the same...I just bring the tools and (try to) do it myself. If I wait for anyone else, the picture will be sitting on the floor a year from now!  Love the LaRoxy...can't wait for a new color.



As I was packing LaRoxy, I was mentally bemoaning the absence of amethyst. I'd have been all over that. Not sure I can justify marcasite if and when it comes out. Too functionally close to black in my wardrobe. 

So true about being your own handy woman at the office. But I had to sneak in early and do it before the department admin came in because for sure she'd have given me grief for not calling in building maintenance and using property management approved wall fixtures.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> We need to find one. I was superbly jealous when I saw her bag. I suspect a bunch will pop up in resale shortly. I heard they are included at the warehouse sale.


There's a tote on eBay, probably a quick turnaround from the sale. Here's hoping one you want will also show up ... at a reasonable price.


----------



## makn808

We're starting to see the flippers on the bay...pretty bold pricing $100 bags at >$300.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> There's a tote on eBay, probably a quick turnaround from the sale. Here's hoping one you want will also show up ... at a reasonable price.



Saw that...not bad compared to the other warehouse flipped bags on there right now! I want the other Markham style, and assume several will show up there eventually. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> We're starting to see the flippers on the bay...pretty bold pricing $100 bags at >$300.



Yep...and for meh styles. Not even rare ones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> As I was packing LaRoxy, I was mentally bemoaning the absence of amethyst. I'd have been all over that. Not sure I can justify marcasite if and when it comes out. Too functionally close to black in my wardrobe.
> 
> So true about being your own handy woman at the office. But I had to sneak in early and do it before the department admin came in because for sure she'd have given me grief for not calling in building maintenance and using property management approved wall fixtures.



I would have been in for Amethyst in this size too. 

Haha - I have to do the same...not technically allowed to do my own maintenance. But it's so much quicker and easier.


----------



## Daquiri

LuvAllBags said:


> One of my friends got a Flax/Pacific Markham during the final sale markdown and it is completely gorgeous. Amazing organization too. I now regret not getting one. I was concerned about the light color but the style is unique...holds a TON...super organized...and flat straps. Love, love, love. One of those bags their pics didn't do justice.


I once saw a woman carrying the Flax / Markham crossbody out to dinner. I thought it was really pretty. The colors are great together.


----------



## psucutie

Hi ladies.  The sale was...good.  We were the first ones on line this morning. The theme this year was metro metro metro, zigzag, smutton/Sutton, Mayfair.  Lots of oversells this am.  

Morning haul: graphite luster Hayley, glazed linen Lizzy (sold to another shopper later), jewel smutton, camo luster katherine ( gorgeous wallet) and jewel mushrooms.  

We noticed boxes outside that were marked sample sale.  The guy said he was opening them in an hour and a half.  The group ate breakfast and got back on line.  One was opened before we were in, but a friend grabbed some for us.  We also strategically stood where two more hauls were brought in.  These were ones that could be damaged (ala a gorgeous midnight baby Jane missing a rivet), a sample style (current gloss Roxy) or others.  These IMO were the big finds.  Lucy checked me out (she was so cool) and the guy brought in smalls.  She grabbed me a metallic Henry that I was going to ask for.  It's gorgeous, with neon pink lining.  

Aftenoon haul: a baby Jane in a denim fabric with black patent leather straps (still had red lining), persimmon Jane, espresso Lizzy, metallic silver Henry (if anyone knows the color let me know)


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies.  The sale was...good.  We were the first ones on line this morning. The theme this year was metro metro metro, zigzag, smutton/Sutton, Mayfair.  Lots of oversells this am.
> 
> Morning haul: graphite luster Hayley, glazed linen Lizzy (sold to another shopper later), jewel smutton, camo luster katherine ( gorgeous wallet) and jewel mushrooms.
> 
> We noticed boxes outside that were marked sample sale.  The guy said he was opening them in an hour and a half.  The group ate breakfast and got back on line.  One was opened before we were in, but a friend grabbed some for us.  We also strategically stood where two more hauls were brought in.  These were ones that could be damaged (ala a gorgeous midnight baby Jane missing a rivet), a sample style (current gloss Roxy) or others.  These IMO were the big finds.  Lucy checked me out (she was so cool) and the guy brought in smalls.  She grabbed me a metallic Henry that I was going to ask for.  It's gorgeous, with neon pink lining.
> 
> Aftenoon haul: a baby Jane in a denim fabric with black patent leather straps (still had red lining), persimmon Jane, espresso Lizzy, metallic silver Henry (if anyone knows the color let me know)


----------



## makn808

Great finds! Sounds like it was a lot of fun, despite all the metros and zigzags!


----------



## Daquiri

makn808 said:


> If you're going to the warehouse sale, have a GREAT time! Hope more than a few treasures are unearthed...please post pics for us and tell us all about it!!!!!
> Oh, and I have no idea why everything is underlined...can't seem to make it go away.
> Have fun ladies!


Made it to the sale today. Controlled chaos ... Only random classics. There were mostly Metros in bright colors and prints, some Suttons / Smuttons, lots of Chelseas, and Parkers. Some small Markhams and Mayfairs. Definitely flippers present..they really know what they're doing and are very organized. I grabbed a mocha Bianca and plumb Jane Tote when someone opened a magic box (the random classic box) but ended up giving both to other people since I didn't really want either (although that plumb was beautiful). I did manage to pick up a Fern Kate, a Redwood Plaid Sutton and Jewel Print Smutton. I didn't have these styles in my collection and they add a little color to my repertoire but work with what I tend to wear (black ). Am now on an MZ diet till Holiday sale.


----------



## psucutie

Daquiri said:


> Made it to the sale today. Controlled chaos ... Only random classics. There were mostly Metros in bright colors and prints, some Suttons / Smuttons, lots of Chelseas, and Parkers. Some small Markhams and Mayfairs. Definitely flippers present..they really know what they're doing and are very organized. I grabbed a mocha Bianca and plumb Jane Tote when someone opened a magic box (the random classic box) but ended up giving both to other people since I didn't really want either (although that plumb was beautiful). I did manage to pick up a Fern Kate, a Redwood Plaid Sutton and Jewel Print Smutton. I didn't have these styles in my collection and they add a little color to my repertoire but work with what I tend to wear (black ). Am now on an MZ diet till Holiday sale.



Same.  I need to sell some older bags


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nice hauls, ladies! Congrats!


----------



## Bagladywh

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies.  The sale was...good.  We were the first ones on line this morning. The theme this year was metro metro metro, zigzag, smutton/Sutton, Mayfair.  Lots of oversells this am.
> 
> Morning haul: graphite luster Hayley, glazed linen Lizzy (sold to another shopper later), jewel smutton, camo luster katherine ( gorgeous wallet) and jewel mushrooms.
> 
> We noticed boxes outside that were marked sample sale.  The guy said he was opening them in an hour and a half.  The group ate breakfast and got back on line.  One was opened before we were in, but a friend grabbed some for us.  We also strategically stood where two more hauls were brought in.  These were ones that could be damaged (ala a gorgeous midnight baby Jane missing a rivet), a sample style (current gloss Roxy) or others.  These IMO were the big finds.  Lucy checked me out (she was so cool) and the guy brought in smalls.  She grabbed me a metallic Henry that I was going to ask for.  It's gorgeous, with neon pink lining.
> 
> Aftenoon haul: a baby Jane in a denim fabric with black patent leather straps (still had red lining), persimmon Jane, espresso Lizzy, metallic silver Henry (if anyone knows the color let me know)


----------



## Bagladywh

Wow! Great finds...so jealous, I miss a good sample sale (used to live in NYC) now far away...how were the prices?


----------



## estrie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Today, my large Pacific Roxy has a hammer in it! [emoji38] [emoji1008] I wanted to hang a picture in my office. The pouch is full of protein snacks.
> 
> View attachment 3441163
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441164



I like how the celebration pouch has the unfocused lights/sparkles I assume so then looking at your picture my brain thinks that section of photo is blurry, ha.


----------



## psucutie

Bagladywh said:


> Wow! Great finds...so jealous, I miss a good sample sale (used to live in NYC) now far away...how were the prices?



$100 bags
$40 wallets
$20 cosmetics
$10 charms/straps


----------



## estrie

Denim Baby Jane with red trim, neat! Congrats on a great haul!!


----------



## dcooney4

Finally got to try on small Roxy in amethyst at Nordstrom. It is a pretty color but it didn't scream buy me. It was sitting next to a black one which I have but mine has mineral handles . Have you ever done that where you wait for something to come out and then when you finally see it in person it doesn't do it for you?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got to try on small Roxy in amethyst at Nordstrom. It is a pretty color but it didn't scream buy me. It was sitting next to a black one which I have but mine has mineral handles . Have you ever done that where you wait for something to come out and then when you finally see it in person it doesn't do it for you?


Yes!!  Or I buy it, look at it (wonder if I'd seen this IRL would I have bought?), and put it away and forget about it.  The anticipation just consumes all the enthusiasm.


----------



## dcooney4

It didn't help that as I was thinking I would prefer a navy bag so I was holding a navy tumi and the small Roxy and a lady walked passed looked at me with the two bags and said the navy one was nicer. Ugh! Decided to walk away for today.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got to try on small Roxy in amethyst at Nordstrom. It is a pretty color but it didn't scream buy me. It was sitting next to a black one which I have but mine has mineral handles . Have you ever done that where you wait for something to come out and then when you finally see it in person it doesn't do it for you?



Yeah... A lot of recent MZW, technically, is stuff I said I'd dig, various colors with silver hardware. But few demanded my purchase the way, say, Quartz Abbey crossbody ended up in my hands!


----------



## estrie

Since I can't figure out how to delete a stray post, I'll edit with something I've been meaning to bring up. 

Back when silver hardware was fairly new and rare, it was consistently the least smooth zipper, on any style bag it seemed. It's now super smooth and nice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got to try on small Roxy in amethyst at Nordstrom. It is a pretty color but it didn't scream buy me. It was sitting next to a black one which I have but mine has mineral handles . Have you ever done that where you wait for something to come out and then when you finally see it in person it doesn't do it for you?



All. The. Time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Since I can't figure out how to delete a stray post, I'll edit with something I've been meaning to bring up.
> 
> Back when silver hardware was fairly new and rare, it was consistently the least smooth zipper, on any style bag it seemed. It's now super smooth and nice!



Yes! I noticed this too. I pulled out some old Janes recently and the silver zippers are sometimes a bit rough. Now they are great. Maybe they changed suppliers.


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Finally got to try on small Roxy in amethyst at Nordstrom. It is a pretty color but it didn't scream buy me. It was sitting next to a black one which I have but mine has mineral handles . Have you ever done that where you wait for something to come out and then when you finally see it in person it doesn't do it for you?


Totally!!! I've purchased bags in long awaited color and/or styles and felt... meh... after a few days passed. They went right back. mbmb is right, sometimes the anticipation eclipses the acquisition.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok - Pine or Scarlet Small Chelsea? Both will go with most of my fall wardrobe and I wear mixed metal jewelry so I'm ok with both gold and silver hw. 

Also - gave up on Blue Camo Roxy and shipped it off to my niece. She is beyond thrilled. I loved the pattern and colors but it didn't feel right on me, and the lining was really loose and floppy inside. Drove me absolutely crazy. My Amethyst and Poppy Roxy linings are fine, so it was something with that combo that just didn't work. Too bad - I tried!


----------



## seton

I went yesterday. Never went before so didnt know about the crazy turnout. I arrived at 8:10 and had to wait 1.5 hrs. Didnt get anything. If I saw a Jane or one of the bestselling styles, I would have gotten it but there were rare. I saw a woman with 2 royal blue ones and she def purchased them. Everyone else walked out with 2 large shopping bags of bags and most seemed satisfied. I took some pix.


----------



## Stella Blue

Thanks for the report and the pictures. I have to say, I'm glad I decided not to make the trip.


----------



## makn808

Luv - can't go wrong with either color. Both pine and scarlet are lovely! Sorry camo Roxy didn't work. Sometimes a great print isn't enough to overlook design flaws. You're a great aunt, your niece is so lucky!

Seton, I saw pics on fb from others that went...looked like a sea of metros in colors that didn't sell before. Though several got interesting samples - azalea Bea and Georgie, willows, and some found Lizzys and great slgs. I'd have liked to go but for the airfare, I might as well buy a new bag and call it a day.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - Pine or Scarlet Small Chelsea? Both will go with most of my fall wardrobe and I wear mixed metal jewelry so I'm ok with both gold and silver hw.
> 
> Also - gave up on Blue Camo Roxy and shipped it off to my niece. She is beyond thrilled. I loved the pattern and colors but it didn't feel right on me, and the lining was really loose and floppy inside. Drove me absolutely crazy. My Amethyst and Poppy Roxy linings are fine, so it was something with that combo that just didn't work. Too bad - I tried!


Sometimes giving something that doesn't work for you to someone else is the best thing. You make their day and it doesn't get better then that.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for your responses I feel a bit less foolish.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - Pine or Scarlet Small Chelsea? Both will go with most of my fall wardrobe and I wear mixed metal jewelry so I'm ok with both gold and silver hw.
> 
> Also - gave up on Blue Camo Roxy and shipped it off to my niece. She is beyond thrilled. I loved the pattern and colors but it didn't feel right on me, and the lining was really loose and floppy inside. Drove me absolutely crazy. My Amethyst and Poppy Roxy linings are fine, so it was something with that combo that just didn't work. Too bad - I tried!



Going to vote scarlet. Because of its size, Small Chelsea (Smelsea? Nah) would be perfect bag for that pop of colour. Pine is gorgeous and you could totally do a larger bag in pine.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Is there going to be a giant box of camo Jordans at the next warehouse sale? Is it a totally weird bag that no one likes except me?


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> I went yesterday. Never went before so didnt know about the crazy turnout. I arrived at 8:10 and had to wait 1.5 hrs. Didnt get anything. If I saw a Jane or one of the bestselling styles, I would have gotten it but there were rare. I saw a woman with 2 royal blue ones and she def purchased them. Everyone else walked out with 2 large shopping bags of bags and most seemed satisfied. I took some pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442243
> View attachment 3442243
> View attachment 3442246
> View attachment 3442247
> View attachment 3442248
> View attachment 3442250
> View attachment 3442252



Oh boy...not much there to love. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is there going to be a giant box of camo Jordans at the next warehouse sale? Is it a totally weird bag that no one likes except me?



I like! I keep going back to look at it. Backpacks must hold my laptop in order to be useful, and not sure if it would. Not many of their bags hold my new work laptop. It is annoyingly large.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Going to vote scarlet. Because of its size, Small Chelsea (Smelsea? Nah) would be perfect bag for that pop of colour. Pine is gorgeous and you could totally do a larger bag in pine.



Good point.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Sometimes giving something that doesn't work for you to someone else is the best thing. You make their day and it doesn't get better then that.



Yep! Does no good in my closet, that's for sure.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is there going to be a giant box of camo Jordans at the next warehouse sale? Is it a totally weird bag that no one likes except me?


I love this camo print so much I'd buy every style in it if I could. If they go on sale I'm likely to be hoarding them. And yes, I do have a camo problem.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Oh - I forgot to say camo jordan *hobo*. Keep hoping to see someone's IRL pics ...


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - Pine or Scarlet Small Chelsea? Both will go with most of my fall wardrobe and I wear mixed metal jewelry so I'm ok with both gold and silver hw.


The scarlet is so pretty, but your leaf print has a lot of red.  I would probably go with the pine, just because it is more conservative.  But if I looked like the models and wore only black and white, I might choose scarlet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh - I forgot to say camo jordan *hobo*. Keep hoping to see someone's IRL pics ...



Oops! I just assumed backpack...the hobo looks really cool, almost similar to Mia?


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv - can't go wrong with either color. Both pine and scarlet are lovely! Sorry camo Roxy didn't work. Sometimes a great print isn't enough to overlook design flaws. You're a great aunt, your niece is so lucky!
> 
> Seton, I saw pics on fb from others that went...looked like a sea of metros in colors that didn't sell before. Though several got interesting samples - azalea Bea and Georgie, willows, and some found Lizzys and great slgs. I'd have liked to go but for the airfare, I might as well buy a new bag and call it a day.





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Going to vote scarlet. Because of its size, Small Chelsea (Smelsea? Nah) would be perfect bag for that pop of colour. Pine is gorgeous and you could totally do a larger bag in pine.





mbmb said:


> The scarlet is so pretty, but your leaf print has a lot of red.  I would probably go with the pine, just because it is more conservative.  But if I looked like the models and wore only black and white, I might choose scarlet.



Thanks, all! Still undecided. I may get one with my rewards points and get the other if it makes it to the Black Friday sale.


----------



## Stella Blue

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh - I forgot to say camo jordan *hobo*. Keep hoping to see someone's IRL pics ...


I like the Jordan hobo style.  Would like to see one IRL to see what it looks like "on,"


----------



## MNBags

Stella Blue said:


> I like the Jordan hobo style.  Would like to see one IRL to see what it looks like "on,"





LuvAllBags said:


> Oops! I just assumed backpack...the hobo looks really cool, almost similar to Mia?


It's definitely like a Mia in size and shape with slight tweaks. I really liked it when I saw IRL. Looks great in the camo and army. I loved the shoulder strap on it - soft, flat and pliable leather. I also prefer where the Jordan hobo falls using the shoulder strap better than I do the Mia with the CB strap shortened.


----------



## MNBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh - I forgot to say camo jordan *hobo*. Keep hoping to see someone's IRL pics ...


I loved the Jordan satchel when I saw it. I honestly thought about getting it in camo based on the online pics, but the SAs had me try on the army too and it had the cutest charm and tassel on it that I ended up liking the army just as much as the camo.  This is the same visit where I fell in love with the quartz color. I ended up walking out of the store without a bag but a much longer wish list...


----------



## Beth24

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is there going to be a giant box of camo Jordans at the next warehouse sale? Is it a totally weird bag that no one likes except me?



No you are not alone!!! I love the camo Jordan hobo.  I need to get a camo bag and I am deciding between that, the backpack and the roxy cross body...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just keep wanting the small abbey tote in navy/gold.... Sigh


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, all! Still undecided. I may get one with my rewards points and get the other if it makes it to the Black Friday sale.


I really like the look of pine. But either one would look nice.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Thanks for the feedback on the Jordan Hobo! My sister always says: "Those shoes are so ugly, ND will love them" so I wonder about myself sometimes.

I'm tempted to get the camo Hobo with my MZW bucks but already have the Camo Smoxy and they'd serve the same function for me.


----------



## psucutie

I ended up finding more bags yesterday.  Just timed it right.  A purple gloss Small Roxy, a clove kara (sans xbody strap) and a black leather henry wristlet.   I decided which bags from the sale I will rehome, and will probably hit it up one more time to check out their end of sale items today.   I will say it was very hit or miss and there was no rhyme or reason as to when they would put items out.  There was no advantage to being there first thing in the day,. and I was happy I was fortunate enough to be able to head back numerous times to get some one of a kind or rare items. At the end of the day I am keeping 5 bags, three wallets and jewel mushroom charms. Lucy is wonderful, and I really appreciate that she and her family were willing to roll up their sleeves and be in the thick of things.  

Make sure if you are buying off the bay or other resale sites, that the bag does not have the X on the MZW leather logo on the inner back zip pocket.  That is the tell tale sample sale sign, and they should disclose that on their listing.  I have seem some that want a little extra $$ for their time, others that are price gauging.  

I am already excited for the next sale in 4 years!!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> I like! I keep going back to look at it. Backpacks must hold my laptop in order to be useful, and not sure if it would. Not many of their bags hold my new work laptop. It is annoyingly large.



I just ordered the Jordan backpack in the Army Bedford online from Larrimor's because they had a 20% off promo code, no NY sales tax (they're located in PA) and free shipping. 

I measured my work laptop (which is also annoyingly large) and I *think* it should fit. I love the double handles carry option on this backpack (which would be super convenient while commuting on and off the train) and the seemingly comfortable straps, according the one reviewer on the MZ Wallace website is petite like I am.


----------



## mbmb

New colors in the MZW Lookbook!  Fawn, Marcasite, and Maroon.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I wasn't going to be ensnared by maracasite, and then this:


----------



## Stella Blue

psucutie said:


> I ended up finding more bags yesterday.  Just timed it right.  A purple gloss Small Roxy, a clove kara (sans xbody strap) and a black leather henry wristlet.   I decided which bags from the sale I will rehome, and will probably hit it up one more time to check out their end of sale items today.   I will say it was very hit or miss and there was no rhyme or reason as to when they would put items out.  There was no advantage to being there first thing in the day,. and I was happy I was fortunate enough to be able to head back numerous times to get some one of a kind or rare items. At the end of the day I am keeping 5 bags, three wallets and jewel mushroom charms. Lucy is wonderful, and I really appreciate that she and her family were willing to roll up their sleeves and be in the thick of things.
> 
> Make sure if you are buying off the bay or other resale sites, that the bag does not have the X on the MZW leather logo on the inner back zip pocket.  That is the tell tale sample sale sign, and they should disclose that on their listing.  I have seem some that want a little extra $$ for their time, others that are price gauging.
> 
> I am already excited for the next sale in 4 years!!!


T


nyshopaholic said:


> I just ordered the Jordan backpack in the Army Bedford online from Larrimor's because they had a 20% off promo code, no NY sales tax (they're located in PA) and free shipping.
> 
> I measured my work laptop (which is also annoyingly large) and I *think* it should fit. I love the double handles carry option on this backpack (which would be super convenient while commuting on and off the train) and the seemingly comfortable straps, according the one reviewer on the MZ Wallace website is petite like I am.


The hobo sold out really fast!  I just looked on Larrimore's site and it's GONE!


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I wasn't going to be ensnared by maracasite, and then this:
> 
> View attachment 3443078


Same!  

I did go by the sale- officially picked over and lots of moonstone mayfair and zig zag if anyone is looking.  I spent a ton of time talking to the CS person, LIsa.  She is wonderful in person and said she loves things in the holiday line.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Same!
> 
> I did go by the sale- officially picked over and lots of moonstone mayfair and zig zag if anyone is looking.  I spent a ton of time talking to the CS person, LIsa.  She is wonderful in person and said she loves things in the holiday line.



Glad you got your earlier finds, then. Now you can rest easy ... until the next Olympic year!

Lisa must be some kind of saint to do that job, but what a tease!! Did she let any clues slip?


----------



## nyshopaholic

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I wasn't going to be ensnared by maracasite, and then this:
> 
> View attachment 3443078



Me too!! I am such a sucker for colored linings, and this grape-y color is beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I wasn't going to be ensnared by maracasite, and then this:
> 
> View attachment 3443078



YES. Already ensnared. Already ordered.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I just ordered the Jordan backpack in the Army Bedford online from Larrimor's because they had a 20% off promo code, no NY sales tax (they're located in PA) and free shipping.
> 
> I measured my work laptop (which is also annoyingly large) and I *think* it should fit. I love the double handles carry option on this backpack (which would be super convenient while commuting on and off the train) and the seemingly comfortable straps, according the one reviewer on the MZ Wallace website is petite like I am.



Ooh - please post a pic and let me know about the laptop. Larrimor's is wonderful! If you ever need to shop via phone, ask for Michelle. She is a terrific SA. They get MZ shipments every few months and will also order for you if you know what you want. The only things they generally can't get are the MZ site/boutique exclusives.


----------



## Hirisa

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is there going to be a giant box of camo Jordans at the next warehouse sale? Is it a totally weird bag that no one likes except me?


You're not alone. I think the Jordan hobo is very, very cute, in that jolie laide way that I have such a weakness for. I also unironically love European comfort footwear and vintage Cosby sweaters, so the Jordan fits right in alongside all of that.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> YES. Already ensnared. Already ordered.



Twapped! Yay, Luv!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Twapped! Yay, Luv!



I also may or may or not have also ordered the Pine Small Chelsea. In my defense, I used rewards for most of it. I may need to try to beat DH home next week when the package arrives though...haha.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I also may or may or not have also ordered the Pine Small Chelsea. In my defense, I used rewards for most of it. I may need to try to beat DH home next week when the package arrives though...haha.


You may or may not have ordered the Pine Chelsea?  You don't remember if you ordered it?  Hmm...  Interesting...


----------



## Stella Blue

Has anyone out there in MZW land bought the small cross-body Markham, and if so, how do you like it (size, comfort).


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Glad you got your earlier finds, then. Now you can rest easy ... until the next Olympic year!
> 
> Lisa must be some kind of saint to do that job, but what a tease!! Did she let any clues slip?



I wish!  She has a very good poker face


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> You may or may not have ordered the Pine Chelsea?  You don't remember if you ordered it?  Hmm...  Interesting...



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## makn808

Double points for this weekend's summer special. Enter code ITTAKESTWO or link is the lookbook page.


----------



## justwatchin

Loving maroonWish it came in a mini metro


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh - please post a pic and let me know about the laptop. Larrimor's is wonderful! If you ever need to shop via phone, ask for Michelle. She is a terrific SA. They get MZ shipments every few months and will also order for you if you know what you want. The only things they generally can't get are the MZ site/boutique exclusives.



I definitely  will! I just received my shipping notification this morning, so far I've been very impressed with their e-mail communication.


----------



## Odebdo

Double points made me cave....Blue Camo Roxy Crossbody is headed my way, with a Pat Card case and the Amethyst Greta to keep her company.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Double points made me cave....Blue Camo Roxy Crossbody is headed my way, with a Pat Card case and the Amethyst Greta to keep her company.



I've had that Pat card case in and out of my cart a few times...just can't justify it. I know that sounds insane with my crazy bag habit, but I have a super cute Henri Bendel card case I barely use now...it was a freebie and it does the job. 

I have a tendency to buy SLGs like wallets, cases and charms and then not use them. I'm trying to stop. At least I do use the bags!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I like! I keep going back to look at it. Backpacks must hold my laptop in order to be useful, and not sure if it would. Not many of their bags hold my new work laptop. It is annoyingly large.



Yeah even Cece, which I am going to get in Amethyst, states ability to hold 13" laptop, and my new one will be 12" but my old one was 15", ack. Large sutton handled it like a champ but heavy is heavy, especially for one shoulder.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I've had that Pat card case in and out of my cart a few times...just can't justify it. I know that sounds insane with my crazy bag habit, but I have a super cute Henri Bendel card case I barely use now...it was a freebie and it does the job.
> 
> I have a tendency to buy SLGs like wallets, cases and charms and then not use them. I'm trying to stop. At least I do use the bags!



I think I used to buy SLGs haphazardly because they're relatively (emphasis on relatively) low commitments. But I'm trying SO hard to reduce and maybe minimize. Now the SLGs are easy to cycle out, low commitment and all


----------



## estrie

Speaking of SLGs and tassels in particular, was wondering about two gray tassels right now, then read the description for Army, which is Army GREEN, and I just can't see the green... Light gray! I think someone mentioned that when Army came out.

Edit: I think I see it in the metro quilted Oxford. Still not in the tassel I have though or the Jordans.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, all! Still undecided. I may get one with my rewards points and get the other if it makes it to the Black Friday sale.



This strategy, yes. I promise I'm not quite a hoarder...


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I've had that Pat card case in and out of my cart a few times...just can't justify it. I know that sounds insane with my crazy bag habit, but I have a super cute Henri Bendel card case I barely use now...it was a freebie and it does the job.
> 
> I have a tendency to buy SLGs like wallets, cases and charms and then not use them. I'm trying to stop. At least I do use the bags!



Ha ha...I too have a wallet thing that I have stopped...but I like my Massaccesi Flora as a wallet and I need more card spots. I think the Pat card case is the answer  Plus it will be great for my smaller bags for "date nights" etc. We will see...I don't have one like it and I definitely see no need for more than one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Yeah even Cece, which I am going to get in Amethyst, states ability to hold 13" laptop, and my new one will be 12" but my old one was 15", ack. Large sutton handled it like a champ but heavy is heavy, especially for one shoulder.



Right! Mine is at least 14" and while that sounds pretty average, I can't fit it in any of my bags except Large Roxy. It renders all of my beloved Janes useless for work travel. Annoying.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Speaking of SLGs and tassels in particular, was wondering about two gray tassels right now, then read the description for Army, which is Army GREEN, and I just can't see the green... Light gray! I think someone mentioned that when Army came out.
> 
> Edit: I think I see it in the metro quilted Oxford. Still not in the tassel I have though or the Jordans.



I keep thinking I see a green tint in the pics, but everyone says Army is straight gray IRL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> This strategy, yes. I promise I'm not quite a hoarder...



Ahahaha! You and me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ha ha...I too have a wallet thing that I have stopped...but I like my Massaccesi Flora as a wallet and I need more card spots. I think the Pat card case is the answer  Plus it will be great for my smaller bags for "date nights" etc. We will see...I don't have one like it and I definitely see no need for more than one.



Aaaaah - interesting! This is a terrific idea. I will need to try that with my Flora and card case.


----------



## MNBags

estrie said:


> Speaking of SLGs and tassels in particular, was wondering about two gray tassels right now, then read the description for Army, which is Army GREEN, and I just can't see the green... Light gray! I think someone mentioned that when Army came out.
> 
> Edit: I think I see it in the metro quilted Oxford. Still not in the tassel I have though or the Jordans.


The colors vary depending on the textile, but are allegedly the same dyes. The pop up had army metros hanging next to magnet metros and army oxford is definitely more green than army bedford.  The army Jordan satchel had a quartz ball tassel and hedgehog charm hanging from it - both have marcasite leather - and the marcasite leather was a very close match in tone and color to the grayish was of the army bedford. There were also army tassels hanging from a camo metro and a pine abbey - turns out army suede (both tassels) looks much more green than gray.  At least hanging from green, it looked more green...


----------



## Odebdo

My order already shipped so I am hopeful it arrives Monday or Tuesday! I am thinking Roxy Crossbody will be perfect for our upcoming vacation the week of Labor Day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Marcasite LaRoxy and Pine Small Chelsea should arrive today as long as there's no weird Fedex issue like last time.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Marcasite LaRoxy and Pine Small Chelsea should arrive today as long as there's no weird Fedex issue like last time.



FedEx delivers on Saturday? Fingers crossed for your delivery!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> FedEx delivers on Saturday? Fingers crossed for your delivery!



Yep! Fedex Home Delivery does!


----------



## psucutie

At first I wasn't sure, but Toni is growing on me!
Marcasite is a lovely color. The grey I was hoping for.  It's big, but has structure, versus floppy Roxy.  What to do, what to do?


----------



## PJovie

psucutie said:


> At first I wasn't sure, but Toni is growing on me!
> Marcasite is a lovely color. The grey I was hoping for.  It's big, but has structure, versus floppy Roxy.  What to do, what to do?


oh my gosh, you just gave me a lightbulb moment for Roxy.  I really want to love her but she's too floppy.  Toni looks absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## estrie

psucutie said:


> At first I wasn't sure, but Toni is growing on me!
> Marcasite is a lovely color. The grey I was hoping for.  It's big, but has structure, versus floppy Roxy.  What to do, what to do?



Ohhh.... I wasn't sure about style or color, but that is really lovely. Real life pictures always clarify! Have you tried loading her up yet?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> At first I wasn't sure, but Toni is growing on me!
> Marcasite is a lovely color. The grey I was hoping for.  It's big, but has structure, versus floppy Roxy.  What to do, what to do?



Do you have Roxy in another colour already?

Would you need to carry bulky things like a water bottle or lunch?


----------



## psucutie

PJovie said:


> oh my gosh, you just gave me a lightbulb moment for Roxy.  I really want to love her but she's too floppy.  Toni looks absolutely gorgeous!!


Kinda my thoughts too.  I think Toni is more sophisticated. 



estrie said:


> Ohhh.... I wasn't sure about style or color, but that is really lovely. Real life pictures always clarify! Have you tried loading her up yet?


No, but that would really help!  



NamkhaDrolma said:


> Do you have Roxy in another colour already?
> 
> Would you need to carry bulky things like a water bottle or lunch?



I do carry a 17 oz swell bottle to and from work.  I currently put it in the side pocket in Roxy, but maybe I can put it in the snap section of Toni? I have the amethyst Roxy but think I prefer the Marcasite more. Now to figure out if I keep both or just one.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Kinda my thoughts too.  I think Toni is more sophisticated.
> 
> 
> No, but that would really help!
> 
> 
> 
> I do carry a 17 oz swell bottle to and from work.  I currently put it in the side pocket in Roxy, but maybe I can put it in the snap section of Toni? I have the amethyst Roxy but think I prefer the Marcasite more. Now to figure out if I keep both or just one.



Keep Amethyst Roxy and Marcasite Toni?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> At first I wasn't sure, but Toni is growing on me!
> Marcasite is a lovely color. The grey I was hoping for.  It's big, but has structure, versus floppy Roxy.  What to do, what to do?



I like my Maroon Toni and think it's worth having one of. Not sure I'd get more than one due to weight, but I love the color, structure and organization.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> oh my gosh, you just gave me a lightbulb moment for Roxy.  I really want to love her but she's too floppy.  Toni looks absolutely gorgeous!!



Yep, that's the Roxy issue. Floppy. Drives me crazy, but I love the pockets. So far Amethyst is slightly less floppy than other colors so I'm enjoying it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My box arrived! Marcasite LaRoxy and Pine Small Chelsea. Love them both. No quality issues noticed. Will try take some pics later...have a bad cold so moving slowly today. 

First impressions - Marcasite is the gray I've been waiting for. I've sold every gray MZ I've ever had. This is my fave gray by far. It's dark but not so dark to be mistaken for black. The amethyst lining is awesome, and is probably part of why I really like the bag. LaRoxy holds my laptop and has become my favorite airplane bag. Now that I have this one, I may rehome Pacific, which is too teal for me.

Pine with gold hw is just gorgeous. This will fulfill my fall green craving. I'm so glad I got it. The leaf print has a lot of the pine in it but it looks really different with the gold hw.  

Pics later!


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, that's the Roxy issue. Floppy. Drives me crazy, but I love the pockets. So far Amethyst is slightly less floppy than other colors so I'm enjoying it.


What size amethyst Roxy do you have?  I find my Poppy small Roxy less floppy than my Pacific. I really want something in Amethyst so maybe I should branch out into a different style.


----------



## psucutie

PJovie said:


> What size amethyst Roxy do you have?  I find my Poppy small Roxy less floppy than my Pacific. I really want something in Amethyst so maybe I should branch out into a different style.



I have a regular Roxy. It fits everything I need plus my swell


----------



## PJovie

psucutie said:


> I have a regular Roxy. It fits everything I need plus my swell


Thanks Psucutie!  Bloomies has a $75 off $350 deal so I may splurge on an Amethyst Roxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> What size amethyst Roxy do you have?  I find my Poppy small Roxy less floppy than my Pacific. I really want something in Amethyst so maybe I should branch out into a different style.



I have regular Roxy, and while all Roxys are floppy to some degree, I find Amethyst and Poppy to be less so. Dark purples are my favorite because they are a great neutral with most of my clothes. Purple does not seem like a neutral but if it's dark enough it goes with almost everything. I use it similar to how I'd use navy.


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> I have regular Roxy, and while all Roxys are floppy to some degree, I find Amethyst and Poppy to be less so. Dark purples are my favorite because they are a great neutral with most of my clothes. Purple does not seem like a neutral but if it's dark enough it goes with almost everything. I use it similar to how I'd use navy.


Thanks for the tip, purple can be a neutral!


----------



## mbmb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay so who was it with small abbey tote? I would love it if you could share photos of what it looks like without much in it (does it stand up well?) and half full, very full (maybe stick a small couch cushion for half full, two for very full?). Mod shot would be amazeballs but next to another classic mz wallace style is OK. I promise I will pay the effort forward to other TPFers who have crazy pic requests that I can fulfill with a little time!


Here is the lowdown on Small Abbey Tote so far. Maybe a pic later today.
I just loaded up my new Small Abbey. It fits everything I carried in my Hayley, so bigger than MZW measurements suggest. iPhone 6 Plus fits in all front and back outside pockets zipped, but not the ones on the short ends. iPad mini or Kindle with cover fit in long pocket, regular iPad fits inside. Looks cute like MZW pics when held by short handles, but looks wide (boxy, like a big old camera bag?) carried with shoulder strap. Top zip opens very wide so you can see everything. Measurements: max inside height to edge of zipper 10 1/4", top length 14", inside bottom 11".  It totally stands up, empty or full; not big enough for your sofa cushions or yoga mat!


----------



## psucutie

I've deliberated and decided toni is going back. I can't get past the huge pocket in the front.   I wish I knew if marcasite was going to be released in more colors.  A Marcasite Frankie would be my dream bag right now


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I've deliberated and decided toni is going back. I can't get past the huge pocket in the front.   I wish I knew if marcasite was going to be released in more colors.  A Marcasite Frankie would be my dream bag right now



Maybe they'll do a Marcasite Frankie for Advent.


----------



## psucutie

here is hoping.  

Someone in the FB group posted links from a site called Weibo that had 2017 sneak previews.  Some of the bags are a little out there IMO.   Blocked at work, maybe someone else can find it.

Also, MZ Wallace posted a 48 second video with Monica and Lucy on you tube.  There were some pretty (I assume winter 2016) bags on there.  Prints, maroon, and a maroon redesigned bianca. (again blocked at work).


----------



## estrie

psucutie said:


> here is hoping.
> 
> Someone in the FB group posted links from a site called Weibo that had 2017 sneak previews.  Some of the bags are a little out there IMO.   Blocked at work, maybe someone else can find it.
> 
> Also, MZ Wallace posted a 48 second video with Monica and Lucy on you tube.  There were some pretty (I assume winter 2016) bags on there.  Prints, maroon, and a maroon redesigned bianca. (again blocked at work).


----------



## Stella Blue

Yellow lining!!!! [emoji95][emoji95][emoji95]


----------



## mosobamboo

From weibo. Pretty print


----------



## psucutie

Thank you for posting!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbmb said:


> Here is the lowdown on Small Abbey Tote so far. Maybe a pic later today.
> I just loaded up my new Small Abbey. It fits everything I carried in my Hayley, so bigger than MZW measurements suggest. iPhone 6 Plus fits in all front and back outside pockets zipped, but not the ones on the short ends. iPad mini or Kindle with cover fit in long pocket, regular iPad fits inside. Looks cute like MZW pics when held by short handles, but looks wide (boxy, like a big old camera bag?) carried with shoulder strap. Top zip opens very wide so you can see everything. Measurements: max inside height to edge of zipper 10 1/4", top length 14", inside bottom 11".  It totally stands up, empty or full; not big enough for your sofa cushions or yoga mat!


Thank you!! Seems like you don't love it unless carried by hand?


----------



## mbmb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!! Seems like you don't love it unless carried by hand?


Love is a strong word!  I have only carried it (Small Abbey tote) once, to the grocery store and PO, so the verdict is not in yet.   It certainly is roomy, plus all those pockets, and when I studied the MZW description I was worried it would be too small for my stuff.   It is a different shape than I have carried in a while, so I may learn to like it.  I put a few pictures in the pics only thread yesterday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> here is hoping.
> 
> Someone in the FB group posted links from a site called Weibo that had 2017 sneak previews.  Some of the bags are a little out there IMO.   Blocked at work, maybe someone else can find it.
> 
> Also, MZ Wallace posted a 48 second video with Monica and Lucy on you tube.  There were some pretty (I assume winter 2016) bags on there.  Prints, maroon, and a maroon redesigned bianca. (again blocked at work).



I bet the video shows the holiday collection. Loved the colors! 

I did not like much from the spring preview pics. I need bags for work and travel...super sporty styles don't do it for me, and neither does neon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> View attachment 3447377
> 
> 
> From weibo. Pretty print



I really like this - subtle and pretty.


----------



## makn808

mosobamboo said:


> View attachment 3447377
> 
> 
> From weibo. Pretty print


Mosobamboo, I was looking for this and can't find the weibo post for the other pics! But I did grab these. Not sure which ones we will see in the states.


----------



## mariposa08

OMG the butterflies!  Must have!


----------



## pursephonie

Butterflies remind me of the butterfly print... What was it? From about two years ago. 

The purple toned print that looks like it might be feathers is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## makn808

...


----------



## psucutie

FYI the Weibo site was posted without MZW's consent,and the bags there are not necessarily in production.  So please disregard for now.

The MZW video had the prettier bags IMO (I'm looking at you maroon/red bianca)


----------



## makn808

I sent an email to tpf asking them to delete my pic post since I can't do it myself. Why isn't there a delete option anyway?

The moth and feathery ones are in the video. And yep, that bianca 2.0 is so pretty!


----------



## justwatchin

Does anyone have the Abbey wristlets? If so, thoughts?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really want one.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok....Blue Camo Crossbody Roxy is in the house...and WHY did I not order this sooner?!? It is awesome...fits everything I need and I think will be perfect for the vacation we are leaving on a week from Friday! 

I also got my Amethyst Greta and so glad I went for that instead of the Army as the vibrant saffino leather is stunning. I also got the Pat Card Case (the one with the pink Quartz leather) and the leather is SO soft. Besides the 3 card slots on one side and the one on the other, there is a center compartment I could slip more cards or cash into. This will be a handy piece for sure!

Super happy with my double points order....all 3 are in use today and they just arrived yesterday!

View attachment 3448331


----------



## makn808

Odebdo congrats! Great pieces. I've been in blue camo xbroxy all summer!


----------



## missemily

I so want to know more about the Bianca 2.0!!! It looks like it could be perfect for me if the straps fit over the shoulder. :/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ok....Blue Camo Crossbody Roxy is in the house...and WHY did I not order this sooner?!? It is awesome...fits everything I need and I think will be perfect for the vacation we are leaving on a week from Friday!
> 
> I also got my Amethyst Greta and so glad I went for that instead of the Army as the vibrant saffino leather is stunning. I also got the Pat Card Case (the one with the pink Quartz leather) and the leather is SO soft. Besides the 3 card slots on one side and the one on the other, there is a center compartment I could slip more cards or cash into. This will be a handy piece for sure!
> 
> Super happy with my double points order....all 3 are in use today and they just arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3448331



Yay!!! Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> I so want to know more about the Bianca 2.0!!! It looks like it could be perfect for me if the straps fit over the shoulder. :/



I'm curious about the drop on those straps too. Looks like a great bag! Love the purpley color...maybe close to Currant?? Or a cross between Currant and Berry?


----------



## MNBags

justwatchin said:


> Does anyone have the Abbey wristlets? If so, thoughts?



I don't have one, but I've tried them on for size.  They are big enough to fit an iPhone 6S Plus in a case in the main compartment along with some cards and cash.  The front outside pockets are tiny, but would fit lipstick/lip balm (but not alonger lip gloss/lip crayon) or a few keys.  Seems like the perfect going out clutch if you don't carry much.  Or it would be great as a wallet to throw in a larger bag or tote - a cute market pouch with the added benefit of the wrist strap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

justwatchin said:


> Does anyone have the Abbey wristlets? If so, thoughts?



I really like mine. Holds a lot, including my phone (iphone 6 with case).


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> Or it would be great as a wallet to throw in a larger bag or tote - a cute market pouch with the added benefit of the wrist strap.



This is how I've been using it.


----------



## justwatchin

MNBags said:


> I don't have one, but I've tried them on for size.  They are big enough to fit an iPhone 6S Plus in a case in the main compartment along with some cards and cash.  The front outside pockets are tiny, but would fit lipstick/lip balm (but not alonger lip gloss/lip crayon) or a few keys.  Seems like the perfect going out clutch if you don't carry much.  Or it would be great as a wallet to throw in a larger bag or tote - a cute market pouch with the added benefit of the wrist strap.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Odebdo said:


> Ok....Blue Camo Crossbody Roxy is in the house...and WHY did I not order this sooner?!? It is awesome...fits everything I need and I think will be perfect for the vacation we are leaving on a week from Friday!
> 
> I also got my Amethyst Greta and so glad I went for that instead of the Army as the vibrant saffino leather is stunning. I also got the Pat Card Case (the one with the pink Quartz leather) and the leather is SO soft. Besides the 3 card slots on one side and the one on the other, there is a center compartment I could slip more cards or cash into. This will be a handy piece for sure!
> 
> Super happy with my double points order....all 3 are in use today and they just arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3448331



Three for three! W00T!! 

Happy for ya!


----------



## estrie

justwatchin said:


> Does anyone have the Abbey wristlets? If so, thoughts?



I got it in both maroon and Quartz, because I have Quartz crossbody and the color is just amazing, I love looking at it, but figure maroon I should get for variety. 

I can't for the life of me get to loving them. I managed to get all my essentials in, but it's a tight squeeze because I carry two phones. I've also just always preferred small wallets. So while I like the purpose and it could work for me, to be something to throw into a larger bag that can function as its own container for a trip to the store or lunch,  I'm not seeing it actually working for me. 

Personally I like rounded corners, usually, so the square pockets and, well, wristlet's outer corners are quite straight. 

All that said, I think the organization is pretty good, if it's something you like in a wallet. Well constructed, both of the ones I got. 

I'm totally torn over the maroon though, the color is gorgeous.


----------



## estrie

I got Abbey wristlet in the two colors because I couldn't decide and figured seeing them in person would help. I'd originally thought Abbey Crossbody could be my in-another-bag thing but it's too substantial and heavy for that. I think I prefer the Quartz for the crossbody over wristlet, maybe because Maroon Abbey Wristlet is just so pretty.

I  got Maroon Small Sutton, which I am keeping along with that toadstool mushroom tassel! It's a vibrant quilted Oxford. 

And again, because I love the color so much, I'm kind of seriously considering a Haley for the first time.  It would be beautiful. 

Cece in Amethyst is another conundrum for me. It is pretty, purple is one of my favs. I need a larger bag, and backpacks are better for our backs. But... Cece is heavy! I was already not totally sold on getting a backpack. But really probably should use one...

View attachment 3448993

View attachment 3448994


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I got it in both maroon and Quartz, because I have Quartz crossbody and the color is just amazing, I love looking at it, but figure maroon I should get for variety.
> 
> I can't for the life of me get to loving them. I managed to get all my essentials in, but it's a tight squeeze because I carry two phones. I've also just always preferred small wallets. So while I like the purpose and it could work for me, to be something to throw into a larger bag that can function as its own container for a trip to the store or lunch,  I'm not seeing it actually working for me.
> 
> Personally I like rounded corners, usually, so the square pockets and, well, wristlet's outer corners are quite straight.
> 
> All that said, I think the organization is pretty good, if it's something you like in a wallet. Well constructed, both of the ones I got.
> 
> I'm totally torn over the maroon though, the color is gorgeous.



Maroon is SO gorgeous! I really love it too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I got Abbey wristlet in the two colors because I couldn't decide and figured seeing them in person would help. I'd originally thought Abbey Crossbody could be my in-another-bag thing but it's too substantial and heavy for that. I think I prefer the Quartz for the crossbody over wristlet, maybe because Maroon Abbey Wristlet is just so pretty.
> 
> I  got Maroon Small Sutton, which I am keeping along with that toadstool mushroom tassel! It's a vibrant quilted Oxford.
> 
> And again, because I love the color so much, I'm kind of seriously considering a Haley for the first time.  It would be beautiful.
> 
> Cece in Amethyst is another conundrum for me. It is pretty, purple is one of my favs. I need a larger bag, and backpacks are better for our backs. But... Cece is heavy! I was already not totally sold on getting a backpack. But really probably should use one...
> 
> View attachment 3448993
> 
> View attachment 3448994



The Maroon Smutton is beautiful, as is the charm. Hayley would be gorgeous in that color! I keep looking at Belle but I can't do it. Too heavy for my poor shoulders. 

I want to like Cece because Marlena is too small for me. But Cece is big and heavy. Neither work for me at all. But Amethyst...love this color. Have been carrying Amethyst Roxy nonstop and I am barely tolerant of Roxy for more than a few days at a time.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> The Maroon Smutton is beautiful, as is the charm. Hayley would be gorgeous in that color! I keep looking at Belle but I can't do it. Too heavy for my poor shoulders.
> 
> I want to like Cece because Marlena is too small for me. But Cece is big and heavy. Neither work for me at all. But Amethyst...love this color. Have been carrying Amethyst Roxy nonstop and I am barely tolerant of Roxy for more than a few days at a time.



I'm shocked LUV.   SHOCKED!


----------



## estrie

Can't seem to capture the grey tone in Quartz, which I love. 

Worth noting that Wristlet is not wider than Crossbody, just looks that way from the iPhone camera.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> The Maroon Smutton is beautiful, as is the charm. Hayley would be gorgeous in that color! I keep looking at Belle but I can't do it. Too heavy for my poor shoulders.
> 
> I want to like Cece because Marlena is too small for me. But Cece is big and heavy. Neither work for me at all. But Amethyst...love this color. Have been carrying Amethyst Roxy nonstop and I am barely tolerant of Roxy for more than a few days at a time.



I keep looking at Belle, too. The look book photo in which it's pored with white shirt is extra lovely. And I just adore Belle, owning three already, but yeah, heavy. Maybe sale.


----------



## Stella Blue

Can the Abbey cross body hold much?  I have a Sophie that I love but the abbey CB looks smaller.


----------



## estrie

Stella Blue said:


> Can the Abbey cross body hold much?  I have a Sophie that I love but the abbey CB looks smaller.



Abbey Crossbody is bigger. It is wider and a little shorter than Sophie. It's thicker (some might say deeper, front to back), and has a back zip pocket that Sophie doesn't have. The front pouch is more efficient use of space and more versatile because it's just one pocket spanning the front. 

I can get a 16 oz plastic bottle into Sophie, with it sticking out the zipper a little if vertical. Like once I had one in horizontally, but as many here noted, that's quite dangerous! A bottle may fit horizontally in Abbey xbody but vertically the zipper must be open. I feel like while there is space in Abbey Crossbody, it's not necessarily flexible. Kind of depends on how you've packed it with other things, I guess. Stuff it and it won't have much give.

I guess considering what I could fit into the front pocket, it definitely holds more than Sophie.


----------



## Stella Blue

Thanks!  I'm lusting for a Quartz and may try the Abby CB.


----------



## justwatchin

estrie said:


> I got it in both maroon and Quartz, because I have Quartz crossbody and the color is just amazing, I love looking at it, but figure maroon I should get for variety.
> 
> I can't for the life of me get to loving them. I managed to get all my essentials in, but it's a tight squeeze because I carry two phones. I've also just always preferred small wallets. So while I like the purpose and it could work for me, to be something to throw into a larger bag that can function as its own container for a trip to the store or lunch,  I'm not seeing it actually working for me.
> 
> Personally I like rounded corners, usually, so the square pockets and, well, wristlet's outer corners are quite straight.
> 
> All that said, I think the organization is pretty good, if it's something you like in a wallet. Well constructed, both of the ones I got.
> 
> I'm totally torn over the maroon though, the color is gorgeous.


Yes maroon is what I'm lusting over! Thank you for the review!


----------



## estrie

Ok, using the white and black backdrop is super helpful for color in photos! With this I think I can stop posting pictures of the same things 

I can't get over maroon lust, I might have to keep this even if I never use it...? I have shoes like that, totally on purpose.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What are the two front pleated pockets good for? Can you put more than one chapstick in one?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What are the two front pleated pockets good for? Can you put more than one chapstick in one?



Not much...I use Listerine Strips instead of gum or mints and a few packs fit well in there. That's about it for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Can the Abbey cross body hold much?  I have a Sophie that I love but the abbey CB looks smaller.





estrie said:


> Abbey Crossbody is bigger. It is wider and a little shorter than Sophie. It's thicker (some might say deeper, front to back), and has a back zip pocket that Sophie doesn't have. The front pouch is more efficient use of space and more versatile because it's just one pocket spanning the front.
> 
> I can get a 16 oz plastic bottle into Sophie, with it sticking out the zipper a little if vertical. Like once I had one in horizontally, but as many here noted, that's quite dangerous! A bottle may fit horizontally in Abbey xbody but vertically the zipper must be open. I feel like while there is space in Abbey Crossbody, it's not necessarily flexible. Kind of depends on how you've packed it with other things, I guess. Stuff it and it won't have much give.
> 
> I guess considering what I could fit into the front pocket, it definitely holds more than Sophie.



I love my Abbey CB so much more than Sophie, but as Estrie said, it's all about space mgmt and that's different for everyone. I just needed a small cb bag with great organization and Abbey cb fits my phone, wallet and key necessities. I use it with my black Pippa strap more often than the strap that came with it.


----------



## estrie

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks!  I'm lusting for a Quartz and may try the Abby CB.



Here's a couple of rushed pictures trying to show their shapes in relation to each other. They're not that different two dimensionally, but pocketing and depth are different. Sophie's bottom is not flat, which reduces available space inside. 

Just occurred to me that Sophie's straps might be nice on Abbey xbody.


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What are the two front pleated pockets good for? Can you put more than one chapstick in one?



Chapstick of the lipsmacker and traditional Chapstick size fit great length wise, so multiple would fit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Underneath that I have one of those Bluetooth smart keys for a car. That fits perfectly as well. They fit together even. 

I've yet to find what keychain of mine fits. Currently using a tassel and that will not work inside this Wristlet if I want other things to fit!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I got Abbey wristlet in the two colors because I couldn't decide and figured seeing them in person would help. I'd originally thought Abbey Crossbody could be my in-another-bag thing but it's too substantial and heavy for that. I think I prefer the Quartz for the crossbody over wristlet, maybe because Maroon Abbey Wristlet is just so pretty.
> 
> I  got Maroon Small Sutton, which I am keeping along with that toadstool mushroom tassel! It's a vibrant quilted Oxford.
> 
> And again, because I love the color so much, I'm kind of seriously considering a Haley for the first time.  It would be beautiful.
> 
> Cece in Amethyst is another conundrum for me. It is pretty, purple is one of my favs. I need a larger bag, and backpacks are better for our backs. But... Cece is heavy! I was already not totally sold on getting a backpack. But really probably should use one...
> 
> View attachment 3448993
> 
> View attachment 3448994



Really was over Small Sutton..., til I clicked on this pic that is...damn.   Too cute with that tassel; and that color tho...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I do still really like the abbey wristlet. I would love it for the versatility! I have a hard time over the price though, and the benefits of lightweight nylon vs a nice leather are nonexistent at that size, for me, so it's hard to justify unless it's to make a set with the perfect mzw bag. I want dawn /gold small abbey tote & wristlet set bad! I'm just going to wait until they a) both exist and b) are on sale or preloved. They will one day be mine though.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Really was over Small Sutton..., til I clicked on this pic that is...damn.   Too cute with that tassel; and that color tho...



Yeah I have it hanging on the doorknob right now for my viewing pleasure a la art [emoji33]


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do still really like the abbey wristlet. I would love it for the versatility! I have a hard time over the price though, and the benefits of lightweight nylon vs a nice leather are nonexistent at that size, for me, so it's hard to justify unless it's to make a set with the perfect mzw bag. I want dawn /gold small abbey tote & wristlet set bad! I'm just going to wait until they a) both exist and b) are on sale or preloved. They will one day be mine though.



Ooh, I see what you are saying, with materials and the set! I'm not usually an exact sets kind of person (will prefer Quartz Wristlet to go in a maroon Haley for example). I do think this particular Wristlet is better in nylon than leather, since I stuff it to the max, I'd rather it not be a leather that gets stretched and imprinted. And the two front pockets with their pleating I think are best executed with leather? But a leather product would be designed accordingly, so, eh. 

I ended up deciding to keep the maroon wristlet cause I seriously cannot stop looking at it and touching it. Figure I'll give it a shot.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

estrie said:


> Ooh, I see what you are saying, with materials and the set! I'm not usually an exact sets kind of person (will prefer Quartz Wristlet to go in a maroon Haley for example). I do think this particular Wristlet is better in nylon than leather, since I stuff it to the max, I'd rather it not be a leather that gets stretched and imprinted. And the two front pockets with their pleating I think are best executed with leather? But a leather product would be designed accordingly, so, eh.
> 
> I ended up deciding to keep the maroon wristlet cause I seriously cannot stop looking at it and touching it. Figure I'll give it a shot.


You know you may be right! I haven't tried a non leather wristlet wallet and none with exterior puffy pockets so maybe it would convert me! It is very pretty.


----------



## mariposa08

Here is a maroon comparison with ruby and bordeaux --- looks almost identical to ruby


----------



## Stella Blue

Did anyone take the MZ Wallace survey?  They got me for the $25 gift promo , but then I saw that you have to spend  $100 to get it!  I noticed there were NO opportunities to give them critical feedback. Only positive.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Here is a maroon comparison with ruby and bordeaux --- looks almost identical to ruby



Thanks for posting! I have the ruby/bordeaux smetro so I am actively avoiding looking at any of the Maroon Oxford. Luv does not need! [emoji56]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Did anyone take the MZ Wallace survey?  They got me for the $25 gift promo , but then I saw that you have to spend  $100 to get it!  I noticed there were NO opportunities to give them critical feedback. Only positive.



I did. You could add freeform comments to provide critical feedback.


----------



## Hirisa

I also took the survey. There were limited opportunities for substantive feedback, but they were definitely there. I agree that the whole thing was worded in a way that seemed to discourage critique. That bubbly, vapid _"What do you love about us?"_ PR tone kinda sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Reba

Hirisa said:


> I also took the survey. There were limited opportunities for substantive feedback, but they were definitely there. I agree that the whole thing was worded in a way that seemed to discourage critique. That bubbly, vapid _"What do you love about us?"_ PR tone kinda sets my teeth on edge.



Kinda over the implication that we would like a company based on the fact that it is headed by women...,   Maybe I am wrong..., but, that seems kinda dated to me.   Is that really such a unique, amazing prospect in today's age?  They're apparently not over themselves yet...


----------



## Hirisa

Reba said:


> Kinda over the implication that we would like a company based on the fact that it is headed by women...,   Maybe I am wrong..., but, that seems kinda dated to me.   Is that really such a unique, amazing prospect in today's age?  They're apparently not over themselves yet...


I agree. Particularly when both women were born with many advantages already in place (money, education, social connections, etc) and then they each married into even greater wealth? Not to mention that there have been many pioneering women in the fashion industry. They aren't trailblazers. I don't begrudge them for their privileges, I am just pointing out that they aren't exactly a rags to riches, against all odds success story. 

I honestly am not as grouchy as I sound. Just sort of feeling odd about loving the bags, but finding the brand kind of annoying at the moment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Maybe because I work in communication I have a bit of a different perspective...the positive tone of the survey didn't bother me, and the freeform comments offered opportunity to say whatever I wanted, positive or constructive, and I did have constructive things to say. I craft surveys like this all the time for work, and this was pretty standard in both type of questions and tone. Surveys are used to gather feedback, but they are also a validation and PR tool for sure. 

I also actually do care that they're a woman-owned business. It's not top of my list...but it's on the list. [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe because I work in communication I have a bit of a different perspective...the positive tone of the survey didn't bother me, and the freeform comments offered opportunity to say whatever I wanted, positive or constructive, and I did have constructive things to say. I craft surveys like this all the time for work, and this was pretty standard in both type of questions and tone. Surveys are used to gather feedback, but they are also a validation and PR tool for sure.
> 
> I also actually do care that they're a woman-owned business. It's not top of my list...but it's on the list. [emoji4]



I didn't find anything annoying about the survey.., except that one comment about "do you love our company because we are women" struck me odd. I also answered the questions in some instances where I offered constructive comments, and some glowy too. All in all, I hope they get what WE would like for them to get from the experience. 

Hirisa..you're not grouchy..they make some great handbags.., but sometimes the social media posts of their fab vacay's, and other glimpses into what would probs be a dream-life for the rest of us, is a little too much info - but, that pretty much sums up social media.  
Luv, you I guess are probably the mature, well-adjusted one here..., but, they still at times annoy me [emoji847]


----------



## estrie

The women led line was I think the only thing I did not select in that list as things I like about the brand, not because I don't like it of course, but because it does not draw me to the brand and bags as a fact in itself. It may inform their designs and how they do business or treat their employees, it likely does, which is probably all great, but those specifics are not obvious to us and I wouldn't assume it. If a men-led company did all the same things, I'd probably still like and dislike the bags as much as I do. If a bag doesn't work for me, doesn't matter how awesome the brand/identity and their philosophy is, I can't use it. And an accumulation of useful products will bring me back to the brand. 

I do recognize the importance of image and messaging/tone. It's possible I'm a little too optimistic about a company's products and services defining their success and customer loyalty...  But Apple wouldn't survive purely on showmanship.

Now, since I've been reading about it a lot, how formal maternity and parenting philosophies and approaches became mostly opined by men  when caregiving is still mostly women puzzles me a little :shrug:.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stopping into a boutique today that carries MZ. They tend to choose a few colors to carry each seasom, and also generally have previous season styles hanging around (usually full price [emoji849]). Will let you all know if they have anything interesting and my impressions of new colors. I typically don't buy from them as our sales tax makes it better for me to buy from MZ.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Stopping into a boutique today that carries MZ. They tend to choose a few colors to carry each seasom, and also generally have previous season styles hanging around (usually full price [emoji849]). Will let you all know if they have anything interesting and my impressions of new colors. I typically don't buy from them as our sales tax makes it better for me to buy from MZ.


I don't know why Pennsylvania, on the one hand, doesn't tax clothes because they are a 'necessity' (*Yea!!) but does tax handbags.  How can they not see that handbags are as necessary to our wellbeing as food and clothes!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stopped into the boutique...they had a few Thunder Hayleys, Baileys and Olympias, a Hunter Belle, a Black Chelsea 1.0 with the white/black leopard handles, a Black Moto Hayley with red edge dye, a Pacific Roxy, and a Poppy Roxy. All were full price except the Chelsea. Nothing at all yet from this season, surprisingly. If anyone has a hankering to pay full price for an older style, the boutique is Footloose at the Galleria in Mt. Lebanon, PA.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I reorganized my bags yesterday because my storage situation wasn't working anymore. I abhor cleaning but it felt really good to clean out old, unnecessary junk to make a more organized home for the bags. I do so much better if I can see my things, so I put them in a more visible place. Now they'll get more rotation.

I also asked myself some hard questions about bags I've been hanging onto for either aesthetic or emotional attachment reasons. I have a few that I keep because they have amazing leather, but they don't get used often at all. I'm committing to using them this fall so I can decide whether they stay or finally go.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I reorganized my bags yesterday because my storage situation wasn't working anymore. I abhor cleaning but it felt really good to clean out old, unnecessary junk to make a more organized home for the bags. I do so much better if I can see my things, so I put them in a more visible place. Now they'll get more rotation.
> 
> I also asked myself some hard questions about bags I've been hanging onto for either aesthetic or emotional attachment reasons. I have a few that I keep because they have amazing leather, but they don't get used often at all. I'm committing to using them this fall so I can decide whether they stay or finally go.


I recently scheduled rotation explicitly into my calendar and every bag has a couple weeks to be worn and for many bags that will be the make it or break it deciding trial period about staying or not. It's like interview season for bags! But my process will take 10-12 months.


----------



## PJovie

Wow!  I am learning so much from all of you.  Before, I usually bought bags on impulse and they'd either be used or not.  Then I discovered MZW.  I'm now learning how to style my bags and what to look for in terms of quality and details.  I'm also discovering personal taste, e.g. are the shoulder straps comfortable.  And the ultimate, do I really like this bag or do I just like the idea of it?  Now, I'm super careful about how I treat my bags, where I place them, storage (I need more space!).  Even at the gym, if I'm not using a locker, I grab an extra towel for my bag so it's not on a dirty gym class floor.  Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I reorganized my bags yesterday because my storage situation wasn't working anymore. I abhor cleaning but it felt really good to clean out old, unnecessary junk to make a more organized home for the bags. I do so much better if I can see my things, so I put them in a more visible place. Now they'll get more rotation.
> 
> I also asked myself some hard questions about bags I've been hanging onto for either aesthetic or emotional attachment reasons. I have a few that I keep because they have amazing leather, but they don't get used often at all. I'm committing to using them this fall so I can decide whether they stay or finally go.


I re-org my bag closet early Aug too. Now I have more space. I don't know is that a good or bad thing -> I bought a few bags after my closet space "expanded" [emoji23]


----------



## ms p

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I recently scheduled rotation explicitly into my calendar and every bag has a couple weeks to be worn and for many bags that will be the make it or break it deciding trial period about staying or not. It's like interview season for bags! But my process will take 10-12 months.


Wow u are so discipline! Sometimes I load up a bag and it doesn't feel right it goes back to the closet. I should try to bring it out for a chance haha.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just started this 'discipline' in July so let's see how it goes! I also paired up coats and boots to go with each bag of the (half) month so that I can really rotate through my closet in the coming 12 months and find out how I really feel about each jacket and pair of boots because those collections are similar in size and I feel like I would be happier with fewer. I also hate that I never wear out anything so I never get to buy anything without feeling excessive. I would prefer having less than ten jackets and boots and using them many times each season and actually occasionally needing to replace something! That would feel more joy maximizing to me. Same with bags, I want to zero in on exactly my favorite bags and then use them to shreds so I can occasionally justify a new bag purchase! I need my total amount to be 12 or less though and it's closer to twenty. I want it to all fit on the bag shelves along the wall in my closet and it just doesn't.
Oh well if I don't get this figured out in the next ten years my daughters will be hitting their teenage years and perhaps help me unload some items into their possession!


----------



## ms p

My problem with bag total is which bag is counted? 

By price? I have bags from different price range. Is it all considered equally? Eg Lesportsac vs LV. 

By cost per wear? Some are rarely worn, some are used till cost per wear $5 or less. 

I also realise my "normal" (non bag lovers) friends often they have a few bags too. But of course they don't buy as much and as frequent haha. No selling too [emoji39].


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I reorganized my bags yesterday because my storage situation wasn't working anymore. I abhor cleaning but it felt really good to clean out old, unnecessary junk to make a more organized home for the bags. I do so much better if I can see my things, so I put them in a more visible place. Now they'll get more rotation.
> 
> I also asked myself some hard questions about bags I've been hanging onto for either aesthetic or emotional attachment reasons. I have a few that I keep because they have amazing leather, but they don't get used often at all. I'm committing to using them this fall so I can decide whether they stay or finally go.


I'm in the process of doing the same thing. I made a list of my bags by color and each time I pull one to use it I check it off. At the end of the year the ones that have not been used will be reassessed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just started this 'discipline' in July so let's see how it goes! I also paired up coats and boots to go with each bag of the (half) month so that I can really rotate through my closet in the coming 12 months and find out how I really feel about each jacket and pair of boots because those collections are similar in size and I feel like I would be happier with fewer. I also hate that I never wear out anything so I never get to buy anything without feeling excessive. I would prefer having less than ten jackets and boots and using them many times each season and actually occasionally needing to replace something! That would feel more joy maximizing to me. Same with bags, I want to zero in on exactly my favorite bags and then use them to shreds so I can occasionally justify a new bag purchase! I need my total amount to be 12 or less though and it's closer to twenty. I want it to all fit on the bag shelves along the wall in my closet and it just doesn't.
> Oh well if I don't get this figured out in the next ten years my daughters will be hitting their teenage years and perhaps help me unload some items into their possession!



This sounds like a great approach. I've always read that keeping a tightly edited closet makes getting ready so much easier and allows you to enjoy your wardrobe more. I really need to give it a try.


----------



## psucutie

Wow!  Im seriously impressed with everyone's commitment to bag rotation!

I decided i need a better (system) for my bags.  I now have dust bags for all of my MZW bags.  I need a good organizer or something to put them in (with a post it so i know which bag it is).

I had another friend sell me her graphite luster small nikki.  I just dont think i can deal with this bag.  I am annoyed by the fact that the zipper does not go from end to end of the bag, the flap, and the weird handles.  Shoulder ones are too small, long shoulder seems a bit long.   Also, i forgot it had the black hole lining.

Makes me appreciate Toni so much more, but I wish the straps were removable.  I will look one more time before returning.


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just started this 'discipline' in July so let's see how it goes! I also paired up coats and boots to go with each bag of the (half) month so that I can really rotate through my closet in the coming 12 months and find out how I really feel about each jacket and pair of boots because those collections are similar in size and I feel like I would be happier with fewer. I also hate that I never wear out anything so I never get to buy anything without feeling excessive. I would prefer having less than ten jackets and boots and using them many times each season and actually occasionally needing to replace something! That would feel more joy maximizing to me. Same with bags, I want to zero in on exactly my favorite bags and then use them to shreds so I can occasionally justify a new bag purchase! I need my total amount to be 12 or less though and it's closer to twenty. I want it to all fit on the bag shelves along the wall in my closet and it just doesn't.
> Oh well if I don't get this figured out in the next ten years my daughters will be hitting their teenage years and perhaps help me unload some items into their possession!



I so relate about wearing things out, or not wearing them out! But because there's that smidge if hoarding/preserving desire, as well as desire to purchase, when is it really time to switch over to the backup Petey?? Or is that tiny little hint of batting/filling of the small sutton where the outer fabric hasn't torn but the stitch hole is stretched... Does that count as worn out and in need of replacing even while I keep using it...? >_<  I do think what you describe for ideal state is better. It is satisfying when I do wear something through, even if I no longer have it. Although, MZWs are pretty robust.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I'm in the process of doing the same thing. I made a list of my bags by color and each time I pull one to use it I check it off. At the end of the year the ones that have not been used will be reassessed.



 Particularly like how at the end they will be reassessed. It's actionable but not overly hasty


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Particularly like how at the end they will be reassessed. It's actionable but not overly hasty


I do have ones I already sold or are up for sale because they didn't work. None of them are mz bags though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Wow!  Im seriously impressed with everyone's commitment to bag rotation!
> 
> I decided i need a better (system) for my bags.  I now have dust bags for all of my MZW bags.  I need a good organizer or something to put them in (with a post it so i know which bag it is).
> 
> I had another friend sell me her graphite luster small nikki.  I just dont think i can deal with this bag.  I am annoyed by the fact that the zipper does not go from end to end of the bag, the flap, and the weird handles.  Shoulder ones are too small, long shoulder seems a bit long.   Also, i forgot it had the black hole lining.
> 
> Makes me appreciate Toni so much more, but I wish the straps were removable.  I will look one more time before returning.



I got little tags and attached them to the dustbag pulls. Works really well for identification. 

I can't deal with Small Nikki either - all the same reasons. I do like Toni but agree - the straps would be better if removable. I am using it without the shoulder strap because it basically serves no purpose.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I got little tags and attached them to the dustbag pulls. Works really well for identification.
> 
> I can't deal with Small Nikki either - all the same reasons. I do like Toni but agree - the straps would be better if removable. I am using it without the shoulder strap because it basically serves no purpose.



Great idea!   i really want a purse "cubby" to hold my bags.  I am probably better off organizing my closet shelving instead  

Glad I'm not alone in my Snikki disdain.  She is already off to a loving home, so that's a plus.   

Did you get Toni or Stoni?  I cant remember.   I think I will return Roxy and keep Toni.  Am going to sell another bag to help offset the cost.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Great idea!   i really want a purse "cubby" to hold my bags.  I am probably better off organizing my closet shelving instead
> 
> Glad I'm not alone in my Snikki disdain.  She is already off to a loving home, so that's a plus.
> 
> Did you get Toni or Stoni?  I cant remember.   I think I will return Roxy and keep Toni.  Am going to sell another bag to help offset the cost.



I got Toni. I like it but it's pretty heavy for an MZ bag...I will use for work when I need to be more formal. It looks nicer than the Roxy styles for the office. If they ever develop Toni in classic black with the gold hw, I will be all over it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Classic black Jane Tote today. Had and sold this style in other colors. Missed the style, so went hunting. So glad to have found in this color combo, which is one of my all-time MZ faves. The black/red/gold hw combo is perfect for a professional office or work travel. I also prefer the dressier leather, even though it takes longer to break in than the softer leathers.

View attachment 3453509


----------



## LuvAllBags




----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3453510


It really does look elegant.


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Classic black Jane Tote today. Had and sold this style in other colors. Missed the style, so went hunting. So glad to have found in this color combo, which is one of my all-time MZ faves. The black/red/gold hw combo is perfect for a professional office or work travel. I also prefer the dressier leather, even though it takes longer to break in than the softer leathers.



This is tempting me.  Just a few days ago, before you all started reporting about decision making about little used bags, I had moved into the last purse I bought before discovering MZW.  It was the most expensive purse I had ever bought, even on sale, and I thought I would love it forever, but before I even used it I bought an MZW. Today, I am tempted just to move back into black Jane or Hayley and put my lovely mbmj back into its dust bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> This is tempting me.  Just a few days ago, before you all started reporting about decision making about little used bags, I had moved into the last purse I bought before discovering MZW.  It was the most expensive purse I had ever bought, even on sale, and I thought I would love it forever, but before I even used it I bought an MZW. Today, I am tempted just to move back into black Jane or Hayley and put my lovely mbmj back into its dust bag.



I hear ya...I do use my expensive leather bags sometimes, but always switch back to MZ. And my black MZs are some of my favorites, they're so easy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does anyone have a Jordan Satchel? Do the shoulder straps stay put or do they slide off?


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Does anyone have a Jordan Satchel? Do the shoulder straps stay put or do they slide off?



I don't but have seen it in person.  The straps are fabric, which I think helps them stay put a bit more.


----------



## lv lover steph

I had the Jordan satchel and had a hard time with the straps.  I had to use my Nikki straps on it.  The squishy-ness was a challenge.


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> I don't but have seen it in person.  The straps are fabric, which I think helps them stay put a bit more.


Here is the description of the handles from MZW, leather except for the cb:
Jordan is an east-west style satchel with our signature 3 Strap design with two Italian leather handles, an Italian leather shoulder strap, and an adjustable crossbody strap.


----------



## makn808

Would love to hear more about Jordan satchel. She's like an updated Alice which used to be one of my fave styles. I'm still wanting a great grey bag, slightly bigger than Paige. Marcasite seems dark so I'm leaning towards army. Wonder if the Jordan series isn't as popular so we'll see a nice discount during advent? Advent is still happening, right?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What is mzw advent?


----------



## makn808

Advent is awesome. So, they normally have a black Friday sale, then Dec. 01-24 are advent days! Each day features a different discount which launches at midnight EST. Because they also have a holiday shop a few of the days might feature something that isn't a discount. Overall, it is really fun and the discounts are great. Past discounts featured 30% off a color made just for advent, 40% off either colors and/or styles, discounts on staff picked bags, etc. They'll throw in a GWP or double point day or free express shipping which maybe aren't as appealing, but I've always walked away from advent quite happy.


----------



## tickedoffchick

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3453510


I have and love this bag and still cannot understand how it wound up being discontinued! You're correct -- it's dressy enough for office. It feels more elegant somehow, maybe because the pockets are more "vertical" than the standard Jane? And the two zip compartments are exactly the right size for a tablet or small notebook computer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tickedoffchick said:


> I have and love this bag and still cannot understand how it wound up being discontinued! You're correct -- it's dressy enough for office. It feels more elegant somehow, maybe because the pockets are more "vertical" than the standard Jane? And the two zip compartments are exactly the right size for a tablet or small notebook computer.



Yes! More refined and less squishy looking than Jane. The taller zip pockets perfectly fit my ipad.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> I had the Jordan satchel and had a hard time with the straps.  I had to use my Nikki straps on it.  The squishy-ness was a challenge.



Thanks - that's what I thought...squishy and probably slippery.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

makn808 said:


> Advent is awesome. So, they normally have a black Friday sale, then Dec. 01-24 are advent days! Each day features a different discount which launches at midnight EST. Because they also have a holiday shop a few of the days might feature something that isn't a discount. Overall, it is really fun and the discounts are great. Past discounts featured 30% off a color made just for advent, 40% off either colors and/or styles, discounts on staff picked bags, etc. They'll throw in a GWP or double point day or free express shipping which maybe aren't as appealing, but I've always walked away from advent quite happy.


Sounds fun! Maybe a navy small abbey tote will be released! I will definitely hold off on more mzw this autumn. I was already quite set on my 4 I acquired this summer anyway,


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! More refined and less squishy looking than Jane. The taller zip pockets perfectly fit my ipad.


I bought a Jane tote on ebay because I love the look of it, and it fits my fairly large (and heavy) laptop plus papers, etc. but once that laptop is in, the straps become very uncomfortable becuase of the weight, espeically in summer when I don't have a coat as a cushion.  But I do love the style, especially in black.


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> Would love to hear more about Jordan satchel. She's like an updated Alice which used to be one of my fave styles. I'm still wanting a great grey bag, slightly bigger than Paige. Marcasite seems dark so I'm leaning towards army. Wonder if the Jordan series isn't as popular so we'll see a nice discount during advent? Advent is still happening, right?



According to the pop up sales people, the Jordan series is doing well.  I hadn't considered the satchel myself until seeing it in store.  (I normally don't do satchels since I prefer shoulder bags.)  The straps on the Jordan were light and squishy - surprising for leather.  They stayed on my shoulder easily - definitely better than metro/sutton straps.  I walked around the store with the satchel loaded with the stuff from my purse that day and didn't have a problem - but I have no idea how it would do in daily use.  Wish this style wasn't an MZW exclusive so I could buy it, take it for a test drive, and return if necessary...


----------



## makn808

MNBags said:


> According to the pop up sales people, the Jordan series is doing well.  I hadn't considered the satchel myself until seeing it in store.  (I normally don't do satchels since I prefer shoulder bags.)  The straps on the Jordan were light and squishy - surprising for leather.  They stayed on my shoulder easily - definitely better than metro/sutton straps.  I walked around the store with the satchel loaded with the stuff from my purse that day and didn't have a problem - but I have no idea how it would do in daily use.  Wish this style wasn't an MZW exclusive so I could buy it, take it for a test drive, and return if necessary...


Great feedback MN, thank you! Glad Jordan is doing well, I'm still going to keep my fingers crossed for a nice advent discount!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I bought a Jane tote on ebay because I love the look of it, and it fits my fairly large (and heavy) laptop plus papers, etc. but once that laptop is in, the straps become very uncomfortable becuase of the weight, espeically in summer when I don't have a coat as a cushion.  But I do love the style, especially in black.



Agree - the straps on the black can get uncomfortable if the bag is heavy. I try to avoid overloading. Otherwise I love and it's perfect for office attire. Several folks have asked me about it this week.


----------



## dcooney4

Nordstrom has a few of the anniversary bags on sale at 50 % off so I picked up the last dawn Bailey at the store I like to go to . I was delighted with the price. I wonder if these are returns because the strap was not wrapped. I will look it over better tomorrow when I'm feeling better., but at quick glance it looked good so I grabbed it.


----------



## Stella Blue

Good catch!!


----------



## psucutie

Today is my first day wearing Toni and I am not happy.   The top of the bag has so much curve to it  and wont stay flat.   Design flaw for sure.


----------



## dcooney4

I absolutely love my new Bailey. So happy!


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Today is my first day wearing Toni and I am not happy.   The top of the bag has so much curve to it  and wont stay flat.   Design flaw for sure.


I am sorry it is not working for you.


----------



## makn808

Bailey is such a cutie patootie! Seems like a better layout compared to Sophie.
Aw psucutie, sorry Toni isn't working. She's a great looking bag though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want a dawn bailey too! But with gold.


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3453510


Luv, have you ever had the Jane Tote in Ruby? It looks so chic in black with the red edging.  That's what attracted me to the brand in the first place.  Thanks!


----------



## Stella Blue

makn808 said:


> Bailey is such a cutie patootie! Seems like a better layout compared to Sophie.
> Aw psucutie, sorry Toni isn't working. She's a great looking bag though.


I just got a Bailey in Thunder, a color which looked so nice (light purple undertones) under the bright bright of the department store!  In the dim dim light of my house, though it just looks grey.  Thinking of buying a quartz tassel to dress her up a bit.  I really like those braided tassels.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> Luv, have you ever had the Jane Tote in Ruby? It looks so chic in black with the red edging.  That's what attracted me to the brand in the first place.  Thanks!



I did! At the time, I never really used it so I sold it...it was very pretty. If you find one, it would be worth getting. I am enjoying the black...their classic black with red edging is still among my all-time faves. I think it often gets overlooked these days but I still adore it and need to use my black MZs more. I like silver hardware too, but I have never been a big fan of their black moto bags...they seem plain to me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Today is my first day wearing Toni and I am not happy.   The top of the bag has so much curve to it  and wont stay flat.   Design flaw for sure.



Yes. It depends what I have in it, but I noticed this too when there's nothing rigid like a laptop, etc, in the bag.


----------



## BethL

While I love my Hayley, I think I need a smaller bag to help with back issues. (I know I could just put less in my bag but that's not how I roll. ) I do need a good size crossbody to hold my 7" wallet. Any suggestions? Or maybe a small Sutton? or a Chelsea?


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> While I love my Hayley, I think I need a smaller bag to help with back issues. (I know I could just put less in my bag but that's not how I roll. ) I do need a good size crossbody to hold my 7" wallet. Any suggestions? Or maybe a small Sutton? or a Chelsea?



I absolutely love my Small Chelsea. It is light as a feather and comes with a cb. Have you tried Paige or Cross-body Roxy? Not as light as Small Chelsea, but lighter than Hayley and will hold your wallet.  Another option - Small Roxy. Holds more than you'd think, and includes a cross-body strap and shoulder strap.


----------



## makn808

BethL said:


> While I love my Hayley, I think I need a smaller bag to help with back issues. (I know I could just put less in my bag but that's not how I roll. ) I do need a good size crossbody to hold my 7" wallet. Any suggestions? Or maybe a small Sutton? or a Chelsea?


+1 with luv. I have a shoulder issue, so Paige was my default everyday bag. I've since fallen in love with xbroxy and used one all summer. Just a tiny bit smaller than Paige but more lightweight. I've been wanting to get a small Roxy or small chelsea for room to fit a scarf. All of these will be significantly lighter than Hayley.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want a black or dawn  frankie in East west shape with gold hardware. 
The abbey tote seems closet in dimensions but somehow it looks too big to me, and the small abbey tote would maybe not fit folders/binders in it....  The frankie does a great job of holding a ton while not looking like it's for travel/duffel. My black Kate would be perfect if it were A bit smaller. 15x10x7 is kind of huge, but suitable as a weekend bag and as a carry on this winter when I board a 10 hour flight with a 1 year old and 3 year old, just the 3 of us and younger one in my lap. I'll pack that Kate up completely with gear and big sister will have a backpack full of toys on her own back!


----------



## makn808

HBG - oh my, a 10hr flight solo with two little ones?! Sending the most positive vibes I can for a peaceful flight! When my son was little I used to put an extra book and toy in my suitcase and secretly put it in my carry-on just before the return flight, so there would be a couple of new items to entertain. Anything to hold off boredom! Kate is a great carry-on, lots of space and pockets for everything!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I carried my Thunder Chelsea on Fri and it is awesome. I didn't like Chelsea previously but with the big front pocket it's terrific when you need to carry a lot. Fits my laptop really well. Totally worth the bargain basement price from a lovely soul who was kind enough to grab it for me at the WH sale.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I carried my Thunder Chelsea on Fri and it is awesome. I didn't like Chelsea previously but with the big front pocket it's terrific when you need to carry a lot. Fits my laptop really well. Totally worth the bargain basement price from a lovely soul who was kind enough to grab it for me at the WH sale.



That's great Luv!! So happy you found a new style that works for you.

Toni really annoyed me the more I carried her.  So happy for her to go back. 

Just received Eggplant Frankie.  Love the color for fall!


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> I did! At the time, I never really used it so I sold it...it was very pretty. If you find one, it would be worth getting. I am enjoying the black...their classic black with red edging is still among my all-time faves. I think it often gets overlooked these days but I still adore it and need to use my black MZs more. I like silver hardware too, but I have never been a big fan of their black moto bags...they seem plain to me.


Thanks for helping me understand why I'm not reaching for my Moto Hayley and Frankie.  I keep thinking they need something.  A tassel or charm is not going to make me love the bag.  The silver hardware on  Moto doesn't do much for me, though I like it on other colors.   There is a Ruby Red Tote on Tradesey but it's final sale.  No recourse if it's not in good shape.  And it's from the seller Strawberry Fields, which we've learned is the place where Tradesy returns go.  I'm tempted, I love the ruby color.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

So, I am about to commit a betrayal at the deepest level. Oh, right…it's just bags!
Jordan Hobo, aka Jorbo, is here and it’s pure, unadulterated love. Love that surpasses my love for Mia (that’s the betrayal part).

Size: Slightly larger than Mia but hangs very snugly against the side body when worn both on the shoulder and cross-body. A 17 oz S’well bottle fits inside standing upright, along with a full-sized iPad in padded leather sleeve placed either vertical or horizontal, with plenty of space left for other items.

Pockets: Front and back pockets are very spacious. Capacity of the front double pockets is about comparable to Mia’s; Jorbo’s may be slightly larger. Jorbo does not have a large front pocket and instead has a large horizontal back pocket. While Mia’s large pocket will accommodate a full-sized iPad, Jorbo’s back pocket won’t -- it just can’t be manoeuvred in because of the way the zipper is configured. The pockets are gussetted on one side as well as gathered so they are easy to access and roomy. The flap covering the opening is not a problem at all for me; zipper pulls descend below the flap so the zipper is easy to open and although the hand has to make a slight under and down motion to get inside the pocket, it’s very slight and not bothersome, especially since the trade-off is a clean look, unbroken by zippers. In the back pocket, a 17 oz S’well bottle fits lying down (not that you would want to carry it that way, but just for a sense of size); It would accommodate a folded scarf and gloves. Even if my iPad fit in the back pocket, I wouldn’t want it in there because it would prevent the bag from molding against my side and would feel more bulky.

Straps: Comes with padded leather shoulder strap and adjustable nylon cross-body strap. The shoulder strap is fantastic. Comfortable, non-slippery and basically what makes this bag a hobo. And this strap is what gives Jorbo the edge over Mia for me. I’ve often shortened the strap on Mia in order to carry her as a hobo, but that was a compromise. The cross-body strap is exactly what you would imagine. I really like the clips, which lack the “thumb lever” of the classic clips. It’s a smoother look and there’s nothing jutting out to jab me in the hip or wherever, if it’s pointing the wrong way.

Overall, as I am a hobo girl at heart, this bag makes me so happy. The one downside to most hobos is that they are often black holes. Jorbo combines the comfort of a hobo with the organization of a more structured bag. Plus, the gathers and slouch make it feminine but not precious. And, Jorbo carries light, even fully loaded. Honestly, this might be THE ONE for me.

Kind of a long post but we haven't seen much of the Jordan collection so I hope this will be helpful. (The bag in the background is DH's gym bag. Not mine! [emoji6])


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I carried my Thunder Chelsea on Fri and it is awesome. I didn't like Chelsea previously but with the big front pocket it's terrific when you need to carry a lot. Fits my laptop really well. Totally worth the bargain basement price from a lovely soul who was kind enough to grab it for me at the WH sale.



Yay! Always nice to be pleasantly surprised when you take a chance on something.


----------



## makn808

As always, great photos and great review Namkha!

No worries, Mia can join Paige (replaced by xbroxy for me) on the walk of shame...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> That's great Luv!! So happy you found a new style that works for you.
> 
> Toni really annoyed me the more I carried her.  So happy for her to go back.
> 
> Just received Eggplant Frankie.  Love the color for fall!



Oooh! Eggplant Frankie is a unicorn! And, yes, perfect for fall. Would love to ogle some pics.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> As always, great photos and great review Namkha!
> 
> No worries, Mia can join Paige (replaced by xbroxy for me) on the walk of shame...



I must admit to being skeptical about the new styles but LaRoxy and Jorbo have totally won me over. 

Scuttlebutt is that Oxford navy camo is coming out at the end of September. Oh noes! I'm in so much trouble.


----------



## MNBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, I am about to commit a betrayal at the deepest level. Oh, right…it's just bags!
> Jordan Hobo, aka Jorbo, is here and it’s pure, unadulterated love. Love that surpasses my love for Mia (that’s the betrayal part).
> 
> Size: Slightly larger than Mia but hangs very snugly against the side body when worn both on the shoulder and cross-body. A 17 oz S’well bottle fits inside standing upright, along with a full-sized iPad in padded leather sleeve placed either vertical or horizontal, with plenty of space left for other items.
> 
> Pockets: Front and back pockets are very spacious. Capacity of the front double pockets is about comparable to Mia’s; Jorbo’s may be slightly larger. Jorbo does not have a large front pocket and instead has a large horizontal back pocket. While Mia’s large pocket will accommodate a full-sized iPad, Jorbo’s back pocket won’t -- it just can’t be manoeuvred in because of the way the zipper is configured. The pockets are gussetted on one side as well as gathered so they are easy to access and roomy. The flap covering the opening is not a problem at all for me; zipper pulls descend below the flap so the zipper is easy to open and although the hand has to make a slight under and down motion to get inside the pocket, it’s very slight and not bothersome, especially since the trade-off is a clean look, unbroken by zippers. In the back pocket, a 17 oz S’well bottle fits lying down (not that you would want to carry it that way, but just for a sense of size); It would accommodate a folded scarf and gloves. Even if my iPad fit in the back pocket, I wouldn’t want it in there because it would prevent the bag from molding against my side and would feel more bulky.
> 
> Straps: Comes with padded leather shoulder strap and adjustable nylon cross-body strap. The shoulder strap is fantastic. Comfortable, non-slippery and basically what makes this bag a hobo. And this strap is what gives Jorbo the edge over Mia for me. I’ve often shortened the strap on Mia in order to carry her as a hobo, but that was a compromise. The cross-body strap is exactly what you would imagine. I really like the clips, which lack the “thumb lever” of the classic clips. It’s a smoother look and there’s nothing jutting out to jab me in the hip or wherever, if it’s pointing the wrong way.
> 
> Overall, as I am a hobo girl at heart, this bag makes me so happy. The one downside to most hobos is that they are often black holes. Jorbo combines the comfort of a hobo with the organization of a more structured bag. Plus, the gathers and slouch make it feminine but not precious. And, Jorbo carries light, even fully loaded. Honestly, this might be THE ONE for me.
> 
> Kind of a long post but we haven't seen much of the Jordan collection so I hope this will be helpful. (The bag in the background is DH's gym bag. Not mine! [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 3458791
> View attachment 3458792
> View attachment 3458793
> View attachment 3458794
> View attachment 3458795
> View attachment 3458796
> View attachment 3458797
> View attachment 3458798
> View attachment 3458799


I will say the shoulder strap on the "Jorbo" pushes it over the Mia for me too. At it's shortest, the Mia strap never hit the sweet spot. So glad you've found a new style that works for you!  Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> Thanks for helping me understand why I'm not reaching for my Moto Hayley and Frankie.  I keep thinking they need something.  A tassel or charm is not going to make me love the bag.  The silver hardware on  Moto doesn't do much for me, though I like it on other colors.   There is a Ruby Red Tote on Tradesey but it's final sale.  No recourse if it's not in good shape.  And it's from the seller Strawberry Fields, which we've learned is the place where Tradesy returns go.  I'm tempted, I love the ruby color.



I also like the silver hw on other colors. I also have the moto Frankie, and I'm ok with that, but I haven't liked any of the other moto bags. 

The only bad thing about Ruby is that the leather scratches easily. If the seller has good pics, that's really helpful with that color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> That's great Luv!! So happy you found a new style that works for you.
> 
> Toni really annoyed me the more I carried her.  So happy for her to go back.
> 
> Just received Eggplant Frankie.  Love the color for fall!



Eggplant Frankie is great...Eggplant was such an unusual color. I have a Plum Frankie and it's one of my all-time favorites. I feel like everyone needs a purple-ish Frankie!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, I am about to commit a betrayal at the deepest level. Oh, right…it's just bags!
> Jordan Hobo, aka Jorbo, is here and it’s pure, unadulterated love. Love that surpasses my love for Mia (that’s the betrayal part).
> 
> Size: Slightly larger than Mia but hangs very snugly against the side body when worn both on the shoulder and cross-body. A 17 oz S’well bottle fits inside standing upright, along with a full-sized iPad in padded leather sleeve placed either vertical or horizontal, with plenty of space left for other items.
> 
> Pockets: Front and back pockets are very spacious. Capacity of the front double pockets is about comparable to Mia’s; Jorbo’s may be slightly larger. Jorbo does not have a large front pocket and instead has a large horizontal back pocket. While Mia’s large pocket will accommodate a full-sized iPad, Jorbo’s back pocket won’t -- it just can’t be manoeuvred in because of the way the zipper is configured. The pockets are gussetted on one side as well as gathered so they are easy to access and roomy. The flap covering the opening is not a problem at all for me; zipper pulls descend below the flap so the zipper is easy to open and although the hand has to make a slight under and down motion to get inside the pocket, it’s very slight and not bothersome, especially since the trade-off is a clean look, unbroken by zippers. In the back pocket, a 17 oz S’well bottle fits lying down (not that you would want to carry it that way, but just for a sense of size); It would accommodate a folded scarf and gloves. Even if my iPad fit in the back pocket, I wouldn’t want it in there because it would prevent the bag from molding against my side and would feel more bulky.
> 
> Straps: Comes with padded leather shoulder strap and adjustable nylon cross-body strap. The shoulder strap is fantastic. Comfortable, non-slippery and basically what makes this bag a hobo. And this strap is what gives Jorbo the edge over Mia for me. I’ve often shortened the strap on Mia in order to carry her as a hobo, but that was a compromise. The cross-body strap is exactly what you would imagine. I really like the clips, which lack the “thumb lever” of the classic clips. It’s a smoother look and there’s nothing jutting out to jab me in the hip or wherever, if it’s pointing the wrong way.
> 
> Overall, as I am a hobo girl at heart, this bag makes me so happy. The one downside to most hobos is that they are often black holes. Jorbo combines the comfort of a hobo with the organization of a more structured bag. Plus, the gathers and slouch make it feminine but not precious. And, Jorbo carries light, even fully loaded. Honestly, this might be THE ONE for me.
> 
> Kind of a long post but we haven't seen much of the Jordan collection so I hope this will be helpful. (The bag in the background is DH's gym bag. Not mine! [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 3458791
> View attachment 3458792
> View attachment 3458793
> View attachment 3458794
> View attachment 3458795
> View attachment 3458796
> View attachment 3458797
> View attachment 3458798
> View attachment 3458799



Awesome review!! Thanks for the detail and the pics! So glad you love it. Yay!!


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> I also like the silver hw on other colors. I also have the moto Frankie, and I'm ok with that, but I haven't liked any of the other moto bags.
> 
> The only bad thing about Ruby is that the leather scratches easily. If the seller has good pics, that's really helpful with that color.



Good point, I'll ask seller about the leather and request pics of the ruby tote.  

I realized the leather on the black moto isn't (obviously) as shiny as black bedford.  If it doesn't sell, then I'll continue working with her, sometimes it just takes time or a new perspective.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, I am about to commit a betrayal at the deepest level. Oh, right…it's just bags!
> Jordan Hobo, aka Jorbo, is here and it’s pure, unadulterated love. Love that surpasses my love for Mia (that’s the betrayal part).
> 
> Size: Slightly larger than Mia but hangs very snugly against the side body when worn both on the shoulder and cross-body. A 17 oz S’well bottle fits inside standing upright, along with a full-sized iPad in padded leather sleeve placed either vertical or horizontal, with plenty of space left for other items.
> 
> Pockets: Front and back pockets are very spacious. Capacity of the front double pockets is about comparable to Mia’s; Jorbo’s may be slightly larger. Jorbo does not have a large front pocket and instead has a large horizontal back pocket. While Mia’s large pocket will accommodate a full-sized iPad, Jorbo’s back pocket won’t -- it just can’t be manoeuvred in because of the way the zipper is configured. The pockets are gussetted on one side as well as gathered so they are easy to access and roomy. The flap covering the opening is not a problem at all for me; zipper pulls descend below the flap so the zipper is easy to open and although the hand has to make a slight under and down motion to get inside the pocket, it’s very slight and not bothersome, especially since the trade-off is a clean look, unbroken by zippers. In the back pocket, a 17 oz S’well bottle fits lying down (not that you would want to carry it that way, but just for a sense of size); It would accommodate a folded scarf and gloves. Even if my iPad fit in the back pocket, I wouldn’t want it in there because it would prevent the bag from molding against my side and would feel more bulky.
> 
> Straps: Comes with padded leather shoulder strap and adjustable nylon cross-body strap. The shoulder strap is fantastic. Comfortable, non-slippery and basically what makes this bag a hobo. And this strap is what gives Jorbo the edge over Mia for me. I’ve often shortened the strap on Mia in order to carry her as a hobo, but that was a compromise. The cross-body strap is exactly what you would imagine. I really like the clips, which lack the “thumb lever” of the classic clips. It’s a smoother look and there’s nothing jutting out to jab me in the hip or wherever, if it’s pointing the wrong way.
> 
> Overall, as I am a hobo girl at heart, this bag makes me so happy. The one downside to most hobos is that they are often black holes. Jorbo combines the comfort of a hobo with the organization of a more structured bag. Plus, the gathers and slouch make it feminine but not precious. And, Jorbo carries light, even fully loaded. Honestly, this might be THE ONE for me.
> 
> Kind of a long post but we haven't seen much of the Jordan collection so I hope this will be helpful. (The bag in the background is DH's gym bag. Not mine! [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 3458791
> View attachment 3458792
> View attachment 3458793
> View attachment 3458794
> View attachment 3458795
> View attachment 3458796
> View attachment 3458797
> View attachment 3458798
> View attachment 3458799



Correction: a full sized iPad DOES fit in the back pocket. Just takes a little manoeuvring.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> Good point, I'll ask seller about the leather and request pics of the ruby tote.
> 
> I realized the leather on the black moto isn't (obviously) as shiny as black bedford.  If it doesn't sell, then I'll continue working with her, sometimes it just takes time or a new perspective.



Yeah, that moto leather is softer and less shiny, leading to that more casual look. Maybe that's part of why I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oooh! Eggplant Frankie is a unicorn! And, yes, perfect for fall. Would love to ogle some pics.





LuvAllBags said:


> Eggplant Frankie is great...Eggplant was such an unusual color. I have a Plum Frankie and it's one of my all-time favorites. I feel like everyone needs a purple-ish Frankie!


The color is such a chameleon.  Looks brown/black/purple depending on lighting!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> The color is such a chameleon.  Looks brown/black/purple depending on lighting!



I remember that...it was such a popular color and for good reason. Super versatile, and IMO, seasonless. I don't carry light colored bags, so I like darks with some personality that I can carry anytime. 

And Frankie is just the best. This makes me want to pull out a Frankie for this week! [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Speaking of Frankie...looks like Travel Frankie sold out! I was not in the market for it, but looks like plenty of others were. I still hold out hope for a classic black Frankie w/gold hw and red interior...sans travel flap. Maybe someday. 

Hoping we'll see either a holiday collection Frankie or special Advent Frankie again this year.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I remember that...it was such a popular color and for good reason. Super versatile, and IMO, seasonless. I don't carry light colored bags, so I like darks with some personality that I can carry anytime.
> 
> And Frankie is just the best. This makes me want to pull out a Frankie for this week! [emoji6]





LuvAllBags said:


> Speaking of Frankie...looks like Travel Frankie sold out! I was not in the market for it, but looks like plenty of others were. I still hold out hope for a classic black Frankie w/gold hw and red interior...sans travel flap. Maybe someday.
> 
> Hoping we'll see either a holiday collection Frankie or special Advent Frankie again this year.



Frankie is the best.  I just sold the black moto and eggplant came back to me at a steal of a price.  Its really my favorite MZW bag and wearing Toni just made the night and day different for functionality.  I also love baby jane, but its a bit smaller.  

Travel Frankie didnt make sense to me.  It's not the bag I travel with, and an extra $30 for that flap was silly when bungee cords are available for a lot less.  

MZW has confirmed a holiday Frankie of some sort.  Not sure if it will be an advent special or a holiday color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why can't frankie be east west. I still love her.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Frankie is the best.  I just sold the black moto and eggplant came back to me at a steal of a price.  Its really my favorite MZW bag and wearing Toni just made the night and day different for functionality.  I also love baby jane, but its a bit smaller.
> 
> Travel Frankie didnt make sense to me.  It's not the bag I travel with, and an extra $30 for that flap was silly when bungee cords are available for a lot less.
> 
> MZW has confirmed a holiday Frankie of some sort.  Not sure if it will be an advent special or a holiday color.



I have the Black Moto and like it. It's the only moto bag I like. Wasn't a fan of Travel Frankie either...the $30 flap didn't make sense to me either, but I guess it did to some folks! I thought about getting it just because I want a classic black version but it wasn't worth it...and I do have the moto already.

So very glad to hear a holiday Frankie is coming. I really, really hope it's in a color very different from my others. Right now my Frankie collection is kind of perfect color-wise. I have four very different colors.


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Why can't frankie be east west. I still love her.



I feel like she is more "square" versus Jane that is more north/south.  I would still consider frankie somewhat east/west.   



LuvAllBags said:


> I have the Black Moto and like it. It's the only moto bag I like. Wasn't a fan of Travel Frankie either...the $30 flap didn't make sense to me either, but I guess it did to some folks! I thought about getting it just because I want a classic black version but it wasn't worth it...and I do have the moto already.
> 
> So very glad to hear a holiday Frankie is coming. I really, really hope it's in a color very different from my others. Right now my Frankie collection is kind of perfect color-wise. I have four very different colors.



What colors do you have Frankie in?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbmb said:


> Here is the lowdown on Small Abbey Tote so far. Maybe a pic later today.
> I just loaded up my new Small Abbey. It fits everything I carried in my Hayley, so bigger than MZW measurements suggest. iPhone 6 Plus fits in all front and back outside pockets zipped, but not the ones on the short ends. iPad mini or Kindle with cover fit in long pocket, regular iPad fits inside. Looks cute like MZW pics when held by short handles, but looks wide (boxy, like a big old camera bag?) carried with shoulder strap. Top zip opens very wide so you can see everything. Measurements: max inside height to edge of zipper 10 1/4", top length 14", inside bottom 11".  It totally stands up, empty or full; not big enough for your sofa cushions or yoga mat!


Sorry to keep bugging you but can u fit A4 sized folders in there horizontally? Or would  you be stuck having them poke out an unzipped top?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I keep wondering if this bag is perfect for me. Why can't it be an older style that I could find second hand to try out for less than $375? I have yet to pay more than a hundred and fifty for an mz wallace so I just have a mental block about the retail price, sorry to sound like such a cheapie. I am waiting for advent or a great used one for my next mz wallace!


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I keep wondering if this bag is perfect for me. Why can't it be an older style that I could find second hand to try out for less than $375? I have yet to pay more than a hundred and fifty for an mz wallace so I just have a mental block about the retail price, sorry to sound like such a cheapie. I am waiting for advent or a great used one for my next mz wallace!



There is an anthracite Francis tote on the bay.  Not my listing.


----------



## Reba

Just received a beautiful Black Mineral Small Roxy from a great TPF eBay seller!  Love it. Have been down and out for days with debilitating migraine..., can't wait to feel better to use my new to me bag!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Just received a beautiful Black Mineral Small Roxy from a great TPF eBay seller!  Love it. Have been down and out for days with debilitating migraine..., can't wait to feel better to use my new to me bag!


Aw Reba, migraines are the worst. Hope the pain subsides very soon and you can enjoy small Roxy. I just got a camo smoxy too from an amazing gf...should be here next week!


----------



## Stella Blue

Wondered where you were, Reba because I enjoy your witty posts. Hope your migraine is better! [emoji856]


----------



## ame

dcooney4 said:


> Nordstrom has a few of the anniversary bags on sale at 50 % off so I picked up the last dawn Bailey at the store I like to go to . I was delighted with the price. I wonder if these are returns because the strap was not wrapped. I will look it over better tomorrow when I'm feeling better., but at quick glance it looked good so I grabbed it.


I bought that during the sale, and ended up returning it because it's just too close to my PB Paige. But that's a great deal!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want a dawn bailey too! But with gold.


Yea that's my preferred color combo too. I am really bummed they put that combo out this fall in a ton of bags but skipped the Paige and Abbey Crossbody. I do NOT get their reasoning whatsoever. I was ready to throw my money at the Abbey Crossbody, like....could not wait... and then I see Abbey wristlet...Bailey....no Abbey Crossbody. Wtf. 



NamkhaDrolma said:


> I must admit to being skeptical about the new styles but LaRoxy and Jorbo have totally won me over.
> 
> Scuttlebutt is that Oxford navy camo is coming out at the end of September. Oh noes! I'm in so much trouble.


SO glad to see more navy options. Why they do not have Navy 365 days a year is beyond me. I actually laid into them in the survey about that. Because I tend to write a brand off for such an oversight.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just received a beautiful Black Mineral Small Roxy from a great TPF eBay seller!  Love it. Have been down and out for days with debilitating migraine..., can't wait to feel better to use my new to me bag!


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Aw Reba, migraines are the worst. Hope the pain subsides very soon and you can enjoy small Roxy. I just got a camo smoxy too from an amazing gf...should be here next week!





Stella Blue said:


> Wondered where you were, Reba because I enjoy your witty posts. Hope your migraine is better! [emoji856]



Thank you girls..., migraines do suck!  Somehow tropical storms passing by are my trigger..so Hermine...kiss my A*#!  (that's for you Stella Blue [emoji6]).  For those not on the East Coast of the U.S. - Storm Hermine has been a slow moving biotch - and at the least, we are sick of hearing about her!

Makn, nice girlfriend!  Hope you love your new Small Roxy. Doesn't work for everyone, but is almost perfect for me...[emoji4]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Thank you girls..., migraines do suck!  Somehow tropical storms passing by are my trigger..so Hermine...kiss my A*#!  (that's for you Stella Blue [emoji6]).  For those not on the East Coast of the U.S. - Storm Hermine has been a slow moving biotch - and at the least, we are sick of hearing about her!
> 
> Makn, nice girlfriend!  Hope you love your new Small Roxy. Doesn't work for everyone, but is almost perfect for me...[emoji4]



Reba, I currently have a camo xbroxy which was my bag of summer. I just want more room and a tote style, so smoxy seems perfect. Plus I can now carry blue camo all year round!!!


----------



## Hirisa

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, I am about to commit a betrayal at the deepest level. Oh, right…it's just bags!
> Jordan Hobo, aka Jorbo, is here and it’s pure, unadulterated love. Love that surpasses my love for Mia (that’s the betrayal part).
> 
> Size: Slightly larger than Mia but hangs very snugly against the side body when worn both on the shoulder and cross-body. A 17 oz S’well bottle fits inside standing upright, along with a full-sized iPad in padded leather sleeve placed either vertical or horizontal, with plenty of space left for other items.
> 
> Pockets: Front and back pockets are very spacious. Capacity of the front double pockets is about comparable to Mia’s; Jorbo’s may be slightly larger. Jorbo does not have a large front pocket and instead has a large horizontal back pocket. While Mia’s large pocket will accommodate a full-sized iPad, Jorbo’s back pocket won’t -- it just can’t be manoeuvred in because of the way the zipper is configured. The pockets are gussetted on one side as well as gathered so they are easy to access and roomy. The flap covering the opening is not a problem at all for me; zipper pulls descend below the flap so the zipper is easy to open and although the hand has to make a slight under and down motion to get inside the pocket, it’s very slight and not bothersome, especially since the trade-off is a clean look, unbroken by zippers. In the back pocket, a 17 oz S’well bottle fits lying down (not that you would want to carry it that way, but just for a sense of size); It would accommodate a folded scarf and gloves. Even if my iPad fit in the back pocket, I wouldn’t want it in there because it would prevent the bag from molding against my side and would feel more bulky.
> 
> Straps: Comes with padded leather shoulder strap and adjustable nylon cross-body strap. The shoulder strap is fantastic. Comfortable, non-slippery and basically what makes this bag a hobo. And this strap is what gives Jorbo the edge over Mia for me. I’ve often shortened the strap on Mia in order to carry her as a hobo, but that was a compromise. The cross-body strap is exactly what you would imagine. I really like the clips, which lack the “thumb lever” of the classic clips. It’s a smoother look and there’s nothing jutting out to jab me in the hip or wherever, if it’s pointing the wrong way.
> 
> Overall, as I am a hobo girl at heart, this bag makes me so happy. The one downside to most hobos is that they are often black holes. Jorbo combines the comfort of a hobo with the organization of a more structured bag. Plus, the gathers and slouch make it feminine but not precious. And, Jorbo carries light, even fully loaded. Honestly, this might be THE ONE for me.
> 
> Kind of a long post but we haven't seen much of the Jordan collection so I hope this will be helpful. (The bag in the background is DH's gym bag. Not mine! [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 3458791
> View attachment 3458792
> View attachment 3458793
> View attachment 3458794
> View attachment 3458795
> View attachment 3458796
> View attachment 3458797
> View attachment 3458798
> View attachment 3458799



Now you've done it, NamkhaDrolma. You've chipped away at my (admittedly already very weak) resolve  I need a Jorbo in my life! That bag looks great on you, and the utility of it sounds fabulous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I feel like she is more "square" versus Jane that is more north/south.  I would still consider frankie somewhat east/west.
> 
> 
> 
> What colors do you have Frankie in?



It's interesting how we all perceive things so differently...I don't find Jane to be north/south. Frankie seems east-west enough to me too. While I prefer more east-west styles, I don't like ones so wide that I bump into things with my bag. That may be why I like the Frankie and Jane shapes. They hold folders, etc, but aren't too wide. 

I have Frankie in Plum with the gold jacquard lining, Black Moto, River and Tiger Eye. Had and sold Bordeaux and Black Mineral. Would love a dark red, navy, dark green or gray to add to my collection, so I'm hopeful the holiday color's a good one. If it's another purple, I'll probably pass, as much as it would pain me to do so. I love my Plum...it has gold hw and is so pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> There is an anthracite Francis tote on the bay.  Not my listing.



I saw that...I had this bag at one time...organization heaven but so, so heavy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just received a beautiful Black Mineral Small Roxy from a great TPF eBay seller!  Love it. Have been down and out for days with debilitating migraine..., can't wait to feel better to use my new to me bag!



[emoji4] Hope you're starting to feel better ! Hugs!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> It's interesting how we all perceive things so differently...I don't find Jane to be north/south. Frankie seems east-west enough to me too. While I prefer more east-west styles, I don't like ones so wide that I bump into things with my bag. That may be why I like the Frankie and Jane shapes. They hold folders, etc, but aren't too wide.
> 
> I have Frankie in Plum with the gold jacquard lining, Black Moto, River and Tiger Eye. Had and sold Bordeaux and Black Mineral. Would love a dark red, navy, dark green or gray to add to my collection, so I'm hopeful the holiday color's a good one. If it's another purple, I'll probably pass, as much as it would pain me to do so. I love my Plum...it has gold hw and is so pretty.


plum!  WOW.  Great colors.  I am not so secretly hoping for a Marcasite Frankie, but not holding my breath.  A nice maroon color would also be on my list.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Just received a beautiful Black Mineral Small Roxy from a great TPF eBay seller!  Love it. Have been down and out for days with debilitating migraine..., can't wait to feel better to use my new to me bag!



Hope your migraine passes soon. Nothing like a great new bag to speed up recovery -- or at least to make the process more tolerable.


----------



## Stella Blue

Does anyone know if MZW charges that $8 flat fee for returns if you want to exchange and not return?  I don't like the way my quartz tassel looks with my thunder bailey and would like to exchange it for a black tassel but I really don't want to spend another $16 to do so.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Hirisa said:


> Now you've done it, NamkhaDrolma. You've chipped away at my (admittedly already very weak) resolve  I need a Jorbo in my life! That bag looks great on you, and the utility of it sounds fabulous!



Hirisa, if you thought you loved Mia, Jorbo will knock your socks off. I honestly haven't been this in love with a bag...maybe ever.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw that...I had this bag at one time...organization heaven but so, so heavy.



Totally agree. Perfect features in theory, and anthracite Bedford and leather were TDF. But it was just way too heavy for me and I finally sold, too.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hirisa, if you thought you loved Mia, Jorbo will knock your socks off. I honestly haven't been this in love with a bag...maybe ever.


That is really high praise. Now you have me wanting to check it out.


----------



## makn808

Stella Blue said:


> Does anyone know if MZW charges that $8 flat fee for returns if you want to exchange and not return?  I don't like the way my quartz tassel looks with my thunder bailey and would like to exchange it for a black tassel but I really don't want to spend another $16 to do so.


If you are gold or platinum status returns are free. Your account should have your status next to your points.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> If you are gold or platinum status returns are free. Your account should have your status next to your points.



Really? I need to pay better attention to the rewards benefits.


----------



## makn808

Silver
_$0 – $399 spent annually_
Earn 4 points every $50 spent
Early access to new collections
VIP events
2x points days

Gold
_$400 – $1199 spent annually_
Earn 5 points every $50 spent
Early access to new collections
VIP events
2x points days
Free standard shipping and returns

Platinum
_$1200+ spent annually_
Earn 6 points every $50 spent
Early access to new collections
VIP events
2x points days
Free standard shipping and returns
Special gift each year


----------



## Stella Blue

Thanks makn808. Unfortunately I am a  silver.


----------



## PatriciaF

I see some Kipling comments on here but not sure if I am posting in the right place.  If not can someone direct me to the right area?   I need this authenticated please.  I was told it is a fake.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122121481443?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ITEM: KIPLING BUSINESS BAG
SELLER: pat3182

Before I removed the listing can someone help me? Please???  Thank you


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

PatriciaF said:


> I see some Kipling comments on here but not sure if I am posting in the right place.  If not can someone direct me to the right area?   I need this authenticated please.  I was told it is a fake.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122121481443?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> ITEM: KIPLING BUSINESS BAG
> SELLER: pat3182
> 
> Before I removed the listing can someone help me? Please???  Thank you


Fake Kiplings are a thing?


----------



## PatriciaF

Sorry I don't understand what you mean by "fake Kiplings are a thing?"     I took the listing down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PatriciaF said:


> I see some Kipling comments on here but not sure if I am posting in the right place.  If not can someone direct me to the right area?   I need this authenticated please.  I was told it is a fake.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122121481443?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> ITEM: KIPLING BUSINESS BAG
> SELLER: pat3182
> 
> Before I removed the listing can someone help me? Please???  Thank you



Hi, we can't authenticate Kiplings here. Suggest you look for a dedicated Kipling thread if there is one. If not, look for a general authentication thread. Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

PatriciaF said:


> Sorry I don't understand what you mean by "fake Kiplings are a thing?"     I took the listing down.



I believe she means she didn't realize Kiplings are being faked. I'm surprised too, but then again I guess so many things are being counterfeited these days.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I believe she means she didn't realize Kiplings are being faked. I'm surprised too, but then again I guess so many things are being counterfeited these days.


Exactly. I just didn't know people would make knockoffs of that brand.


----------



## Reba

Must have been all the well-wishes from you guys that took me from this..[emoji856]...to this [emoji4]!  Thank you! Going to take my new bag for a spin today!  I luv it!! 


Black Mineral Small Roxy


----------



## makn808

Yay for feeling better Reba! Enjoy your black smoxy!


----------



## PatriciaF

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi, we can't authenticate Kiplings here. Suggest you look for a dedicated Kipling thread if there is one. If not, look for a general authentication thread. Good luck!


----------



## PatriciaF

Thanks I took the listing down.   I read info on the bag and there should have been a tag inside the bag with the model and color code.  Mine had none.   thanks for your help!!


----------



## PatriciaF

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Exactly. I just didn't know people would make knockoffs of that brand.


----------



## PatriciaF

Thanks everyone for you comments. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Must have been all the well-wishes from you guys that took me from this..[emoji856]...to this [emoji4]!  Thank you! Going to take my new bag for a spin today!  I luv it!!
> View attachment 3461552
> 
> Black Mineral Small Roxy



[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm back to carrying Small Chelsea. Still loving this bag. So easy to carry, and perfect size.


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm back to carrying Small Chelsea. Still loving this bag. So easy to carry, and perfect size.


You're converting me!  Chelsea was one of my first totes and generally too big for everyday.  I"m hoping the small Chelsea will end up on Advent sale.  Something about a red purse for me.


----------



## mbmb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sorry to keep bugging you but can u fit A4 sized folders in there horizontally? Or would  you be stuck having them poke out an unzipped top?


Hi Hopeless, I am away from home so I can't tell you for sure until next week. But I doubt they would fit.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbmb said:


> Hi Hopeless, I am away from home so I can't tell you for sure until next week. But I doubt they would fit.


No rush! Have a great weekend!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Talk to me about clara. Luv do you still have yours? Does it hold folders horizontally? Heavy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Talk to me about clara. Luv do you still have yours? Does it hold folders horizontally? Heavy?



I do. It definitely does not hold folders. It's basically a smaller version of Frankie with shorter handles. I do think it's somewhat heavy, but no more so than Frankie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HBG, for your folder needs, the best styles I've found are Large Roxy, Belle, Kate, and I believe my Janes also hold folders. I carried my laptop and folders successfully in Janes for many years. I frequently carry folders and they are definitely a pain to deal with in some bags. I think you need a cross-body strap, though, correct? So I'd recommend checking out Belle and Large Roxy. Both have great organization and the size you need. Belles are easier to find in resale since it's a style that's been around longer. I think there are a few on ebay now, and they pop up pretty regularly.


----------



## BethL

I think I've convinced myself (99%!) to get a small Chelsea as my next bag since it's lighter weight but not tiny. Does anyone use the small Sutton as an everyday handbag? I like the looks of that one too but wonder if its, for lack of a better word, "puffiness", might make it strange to carry.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> I think I've convinced myself (99%!) to get a small Chelsea as my next bag since it's lighter weight but not tiny. Does anyone use the small Sutton as an everyday handbag? I like the looks of that one too but wonder if its, for lack of a better word, "puffiness", might make it strange to carry.



Used to have a Small Sutton. Very cute. Comfy crossbody or hand-carry, however, I really missed an outside pocket. And, for a bag without that outside pocket, I didn't find it a quick one to get into for something. I think because of the chunky zips on the metro-styles; not buttery smooth zips - that's for sure. But, if you don't think those are issues for you, I loved the look, color options, and always got compliments when wearing that cutie...


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Used to have a Small Sutton. Very cute. Comfy crossbody or hand-carry, however, I really missed an outside pocket. And, for a bag without that outside pocket, I didn't find it a quick one to get into for something. I think because of the chunky zips on the metro-styles; not buttery smooth zips - that's for sure. But, if you don't think those are issues for you, I loved the look, color options, and always got compliments when wearing that cutie...





Reba said:


> Used to have a Small Sutton. Very cute. Comfy crossbody or hand-carry, however, I really missed an outside pocket. And, for a bag without that outside pocket, I didn't find it a quick one to get into for something. I think because of the chunky zips on the metro-styles; not buttery smooth zips - that's for sure. But, if you don't think those are issues for you, I loved the look, color options, and always got compliments when wearing that cutie...


Thanks! This is very helpful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> HBG, for your folder needs, the best styles I've found are Large Roxy, Belle, Kate, and I believe my Janes also hold folders. I carried my laptop and folders successfully in Janes for many years. I frequently carry folders and they are definitely a pain to deal with in some bags. I think you need a cross-body strap, though, correct? So I'd recommend checking out Belle and Large Roxy. Both have great organization and the size you need. Belles are easier to find in resale since it's a style that's been around longer. I think there are a few on ebay now, and they pop up pretty regularly.


Kate so huge though... And didn't you say recently that belle was heavy? Roxy not my thing. Hmmmm


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way thanks Luv for your help.  I guess I'm a picky gal that I want a purse that can*just* fit one binder, plus my essentials, that doesn't look too bulky. Not a weekend bag that can do it all with room to spare. I get so much more warm fuzzies from bags that are still in purse category and not luggage territory.


----------



## mariposa08

BethL said:


> I think I've convinced myself (99%!) to get a small Chelsea as my next bag since it's lighter weight but not tiny. Does anyone use the small Sutton as an everyday handbag? I like the looks of that one too but wonder if its, for lack of a better word, "puffiness", might make it strange to carry.



I use small sutton almost every day and I love the look.  Here is a pic from this week.


----------



## BethL

mariposa08 said:


> I use small sutton almost every day and I love the look.  Here is a pic from this week.


Very cute!! Hmmm....I will have to think about it. I do like a front pocket but I'm not sure if it's a deal-breaker for me or not.


----------



## MillieMilan

$25 off $100 mzwi12absefcs expires 10/6


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Kate so huge though... And didn't you say recently that belle was heavy? Roxy not my thing. Hmmmm



I do find Belle to be heavy but others here don't, and it has some passionate fans. Maybe I am sensitive re: weight? My bag carrying shoulder is tired and hurts sometimes. Too many years of carrying heavy bags with lots of heavy school books, I guess.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way thanks Luv for your help.  I guess I'm a picky gal that I want a purse that can*just* fit one binder, plus my essentials, that doesn't look too bulky. Not a weekend bag that can do it all with room to spare. I get so much more warm fuzzies from bags that are still in purse category and not luggage territory.



Totally agree. Very frustrating when you know what you want but can't find it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> I think I've convinced myself (99%!) to get a small Chelsea as my next bag since it's lighter weight but not tiny. Does anyone use the small Sutton as an everyday handbag? I like the looks of that one too but wonder if its, for lack of a better word, "puffiness", might make it strange to carry.



I am not a Smutton fan but know others love it. I am, however, a big Small Chelsea fan. I adore mine. I'm carrying LaRoxy this week because I'm carrying a lot. I love it, but can't wait to get back to Small Chelsea.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I use small sutton almost every day and I love the look.  Here is a pic from this week.



Super cute! Is this maroon? Love it!


----------



## makn808

MillieMilan said:


> $25 off $100 mzwi12absefcs expires 10/6



Thank you for sharing here MillieMilan!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I use small sutton almost every day and I love the look.  Here is a pic from this week.



Mariposa...if I rocked a Small Sutton like that I wouldn't care about an exterior zip pocket!!  You look great!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I use small sutton almost every day and I love the look.  Here is a pic from this week.


Is that maroon? Looks cute on ü


----------



## ms p

MillieMilan said:


> $25 off $100 mzwi12absefcs expires 10/6


Is that your survey $25? Thanks for sharing


----------



## MillieMilan

Yes, it's from the survey.  I didn't think I would use it so I hope someone else can.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Super cute! Is this maroon? Love it!





Reba said:


> Mariposa...if I rocked a Small Sutton like that I wouldn't care about an exterior zip pocket!!  You look great!





ms p said:


> Is that maroon? Looks cute on ü



Thanks Ladies!  Yep it's maroon.  Dark red is a perfect fall color especially with all the grey, black, and blue I wear.


----------



## MNBags

mariposa08 said:


> Thanks Ladies!  Yep it's maroon.  Dark red is a perfect fall color especially with all the grey, black, and blue I wear.


I love a good maroon bag!  I'd love to get a smaller Bedford bag in maroon, but am not entirely sold on the small Toni.  Kate Zhou has a Small Chelsea in maroon that I wish they carried in the US...


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I love a good maroon bag!  I'd love to get a smaller Bedford bag in maroon, but am not entirely sold on the small Toni.  Kate Zhou has a Small Chelsea in maroon that I wish they carried in the US...



Oh - I would love that too.


----------



## Reba

I noticed something odd on Bloomingdale's site...the Lizzy is listed available in Black - twice. Looks like they have some of the Black Moto with red edging left...then new version no edging..;  I was trying to make out if it was a special patent version - but just looks plain Jane. I am going to miss the edging!  They keep dropping it more and more.


----------



## Reba

MNBags said:


> I love a good maroon bag!  I'd love to get a smaller Bedford bag in maroon, but am not entirely sold on the small Toni.  Kate Zhou has a Small Chelsea in maroon that I wish they carried in the US...





LuvAllBags said:


> Oh - I would love that too.



You two might want to check out Saks site...they don't name their colors correctly, it just says "red," but, this pic is right next to a Marlena, same color...Marlena was made in Maroon.


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> You two might want to check out Saks site...they don't name their colors correctly, it just says "red," but, this pic is right next to a Marlena, same color...Marlena was made in Maroon.
> View attachment 3465198


Thanks Reba!  Looks like Saks is carrying more of the line this fall.  They also seem to have gotten the Large Sutton in maroon like Bloomie's did.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You two might want to check out Saks site...they don't name their colors correctly, it just says "red," but, this pic is right next to a Marlena, same color...Marlena was made in Maroon.
> View attachment 3465198



Ooh - thanks! This may be a retailer exclusive!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I noticed something odd on Bloomingdale's site...the Lizzy is listed available in Black - twice. Looks like they have some of the Black Moto with red edging left...then new version no edging..;  I was trying to make out if it was a special patent version - but just looks plain Jane. I am going to miss the edging!  They keep dropping it more and more.



Agree - will definitely miss it. I carried one of my black bags recently and I love it so much with the red edges.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - will definitely miss it. I carried one of my black bags recently and I love it so much with the red edges.



I know..., will be hanging on to all my MZ's with edging now. Was contemplating parting with a couple, only to streamline...but, forget that - I will regret if I can not replace with same caliber. Black Moto Hayley on MZ's site no longer has red edging either. I had been hoping that it was going to be only a Roxy and other new style thing; guess not. I hope Black Bedford isn't next to lose the detail.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I know..., will be hanging on to all my MZ's with edging now. Was contemplating parting with a couple, only to streamline...but, forget that - I will regret if I can not replace with same caliber. Black Moto Hayley on MZ's site no longer has red edging either. I had been hoping that it was going to be only a Roxy and other new style thing; guess not. I hope Black Bedford isn't next to lose the detail.



Agree - the black bedford would lose its appeal for me without the red edging.


----------



## Reba

Walnut Clara is pretty..[emoji883]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Walnut Clara is pretty..[emoji883]



Agree - nice fall/winter bag.


----------



## Daquiri

Reba said:


> Walnut Clara is pretty..[emoji883]


Absolutely love walnut Clara. On my wish list for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been using my Abbey Cross-body this week, paired with a Pippa strap. It's been perfect...until the zipper pull tab fell off the top zipper. I tried to fix...the mechanism that holds it in is broken. My hubs will have to fix it the old fashioned way by clamping the zipper mechanism down so the tab can't fall out again. Annoying. This is the first issue I've had with an MZ bag, like maybe ever. 

Other than that, I love this bag. Super easy and comfy to carry. I've had the Pippa strap at full length for cb carry and shortest length for shoulder carry to dinner. Best little bag I've had yet. I like it so much better than Pippa. I will use it with the nylon strap that came with it as well, but I prefer it with the Pippa strap.

MZ needs to sell some mix-n-match straps. I would definitely buy.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been using my Abbey Cross-body this week, paired with a Pippa strap. It's been perfect...until the zipper pull tab fell off the top zipper. I tried to fix...the mechanism that holds it in is broken. My hubs will have to fix it the old fashioned way by clamping the zipper mechanism down so the tab can't fall out again. Annoying. This is the first issue I've had with an MZ bag, like maybe ever.
> 
> Other than that, I love this bag. Super easy and comfy to carry. I've had the Pippa strap at full length for cb carry and shortest length for shoulder carry to dinner. Best little bag I've had yet. I like it so much better than Pippa. I will use it with the nylon strap that came with it as well, but I prefer it with the Pippa strap.
> 
> MZ needs to sell some mix-n-match straps. I would definitely buy.



Oh no..  Not a good sign. Hope the home repair goes ok.., maybe you should return?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You two might want to check out Saks site...they don't name their colors correctly, it just says "red," but, this pic is right next to a Marlena, same color...Marlena was made in Maroon.
> View attachment 3465198


How is the leather on this? Is it as delicate as the leather on the ruby?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> How is the leather on this? Is it as delicate as the leather on the ruby?



On Maroon? No. It's the same as their other recent leathers for Spring/Summer and Fall. Not super soft and scratch-prone like Ruby.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh no..  Not a good sign. Hope the home repair goes ok.., maybe you should return?



Home repair should work. I will email them to let them know it happened in case the zippers are a larger problem. I like it too much to return it, and I see the black is currently low stock. I actually may want to add a tassel pull or something like that before I have DH clamp it down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

As much as I like the new Clara, the larger outside pockets don't fit an iphone 6 with case. I am back to looking at Small Abbey tote.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> As much as I like the new Clara, the larger outside pockets don't fit an iphone 6 with case. I am back to looking at Small Abbey tote.



Don't forget the flappety-flap!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> As much as I like the new Clara, the larger outside pockets don't fit an iphone 6 with case. I am back to looking at Small Abbey tote.





Reba said:


> Don't forget the flappety-flap!



Reba, expand on the "flappity flap!"

This is my problem with the new releases this year.   Marcasite: really wanted to love Toni so much but it was hate at first use.  The color is perfect, but I'm not a fan of a lot of the style combos.  Roxy I would settle for, but no Jane?   Frankie (SWOON, one can dream)?

Walnut looks like a great color.  I have a clove Kara that is just sitting around my apartment at the moment.  it's a gorgeous bag, I just havent found a functional use for it.  Too small for every day, weekend bag has been paige or gypsy lately.  It's available in Jane but I have a few Jane's now.  Do I need another when I only "like" the color?  Thus is my constant MZW Dilemma.

On that note, anyone know when the next potential MZW sale will be?


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Reba, expand on the "flappity flap!"
> 
> This is my problem with the new releases this year.   Marcasite: really wanted to love Toni so much but it was hate at first use.  The color is perfect, but I'm not a fan of a lot of the style combos.  Roxy I would settle for, but no Jane?   Frankie (SWOON, one can dream)?
> 
> Walnut looks like a great color.  I have a clove Kara that is just sitting around my apartment at the moment.  it's a gorgeous bag, I just havent found a functional use for it.  Too small for every day, weekend bag has been paige or gypsy lately.  It's available in Jane but I have a few Jane's now.  Do I need another when I only "like" the color?  Thus is my constant MZW Dilemma.
> 
> On that note, anyone know when the next potential MZW sale will be?



By the flap comment, I mean - it's one of those bags that the zipper track is on a flap of material that can, while zipped up, be pushed down into top of bag and sit inside top opening --- or, you can pull it up like a pop-up tent and have it extend up past the top of the bag --- which allow you to fit taller items     I just find flappity-flap annoying.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been using my Abbey Cross-body this week, paired with a Pippa strap. It's been perfect...until the zipper pull tab fell off the top zipper. I tried to fix...the mechanism that holds it in is broken. My hubs will have to fix it the old fashioned way by clamping the zipper mechanism down so the tab can't fall out again. Annoying. This is the first issue I've had with an MZ bag, like maybe ever.
> 
> Other than that, I love this bag. Super easy and comfy to carry. I've had the Pippa strap at full length for cb carry and shortest length for shoulder carry to dinner. Best little bag I've had yet. I like it so much better than Pippa. I will use it with the nylon strap that came with it as well, but I prefer it with the Pippa strap.
> 
> MZ needs to sell some mix-n-match straps. I would definitely buy.



Oh noes! That's disappointing. 

Remind me why you prefer the Pippa strap to the one that comes with it?


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> By the flap comment, I mean - it's one of those bags that the zipper track is on a flap of material that can, while zipped up, be pushed down into top of bag and sit inside top opening --- or, you can pull it up like a pop-up tent and have it extend up past the top of the bag --- which allow you to fit taller items     I just find flappity-flap annoying.



Ah, that makes sense.  I am also not a fan, and its one of the many reasons why snikki didnt work for me.


----------



## makn808

Flappy zippergate! 
On a much happier note, I am so excited for advent. Seriously, I love advent.


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Flappy zippergate!
> On a much happier note, I am so excited for advent. Seriously, I love advent.


YESSSSSSS.  That's the season where i just give MZW all my $$$


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Because the deals are good? Better than the bi annual sales?


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Because the deals are good? Better than the bi annual sales?


They have 25 deals in December (one per day).  Some better than others (i.e. 50% off a bag, a return of a previous favorite, free charm with purchase)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Don't forget the flappety-flap!



I know...boo...


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Reba, expand on the "flappity flap!"
> 
> This is my problem with the new releases this year.   Marcasite: really wanted to love Toni so much but it was hate at first use.  The color is perfect, but I'm not a fan of a lot of the style combos.  Roxy I would settle for, but no Jane?   Frankie (SWOON, one can dream)?
> 
> Walnut looks like a great color.  I have a clove Kara that is just sitting around my apartment at the moment.  it's a gorgeous bag, I just havent found a functional use for it.  Too small for every day, weekend bag has been paige or gypsy lately.  It's available in Jane but I have a few Jane's now.  Do I need another when I only "like" the color?  Thus is my constant MZW Dilemma.
> 
> On that note, anyone know when the next potential MZW sale will be?



Next sale is Black Friday. Starts early for email subscribers and now maybe for platinum rewards members.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> By the flap comment, I mean - it's one of those bags that the zipper track is on a flap of material that can, while zipped up, be pushed down into top of bag and sit inside top opening --- or, you can pull it up like a pop-up tent and have it extend up past the top of the bag --- which allow you to fit taller items     I just find flappity-flap annoying.



It is annoying. I may wait on Small Abbey and see what colors make it to Black Friday. I love everything about it except that flap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh noes! That's disappointing.
> 
> Remind me why you prefer the Pippa strap to the one that comes with it?



The nylon cb strap that comes with it is fine, but I like Pippa's strap because it's thinner and more comfortable for me (doesn't cut into my neck). It's also dressier. When fully shortened it is perfect shoulder bag length, and the cb length is perfect for me too. It would be great if this bag came with both the nylon and the thin leather strap. It's certainly expensive enough to justify it, and the pleats on this bag allow it to be dressier than some of their others.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Flappy zippergate!
> On a much happier note, I am so excited for advent. Seriously, I love advent.



Me too! I love the sparkly accessories.


----------



## Reba

makn808, have you received your Small Roxy yet?  Just wondering how you feel about this bag...size, function, pocketing...,   I have been rotating my collection of now 3 of them..(crazy as usual with the multiples). It works so well for me, and is so comfortable to carry; but there haven't been too many others it has worked for. Hope you are enjoying...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just wanted frankie so much today so I wore her even though river is more of a summer color.
I loved her! It had been a month so I had forgotten how great frankie is. I could even get my folders in horizontally making her look more east west but side pockets less usable for water bottles then.  I love frankie!!!!! Need a winter color frankie!! I really want dawn/gold.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> makn808, have you received your Small Roxy yet?  Just wondering how you feel about this bag...size, funct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ion, pocketing...,   I have been rotating my collection of now 3 of them..(crazy as usual with the multiples). It works so well for me, and is so comfortable to carry; but there haven't been too many others it has worked for. Hope you are enjoying...


Reba! Smoxy just arrived yesterday. I haven't had a chance to take her for a spin but I packed her up and toted her around the house and it is love. For the first time, I have a tote that meets most of my persnickety requirements - non slip straps with a good drop, not too big, great pocketing and a cb option. Smoxy has enough vertical space for my scarf and gloves when things get cold. I can almost imagine carrying smoxy for the cold seasons and xbroxy for the warmer ones. OMG, blue camo year round. Makes me want to smile!!!

Edit - I don't know why my pic is embedded in your quote Reba, but  shows xbroxy with smoxy. Happy camo sisters!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba! Smoxy just arrived yesterday. I haven't had a chance to take her for a spin but I packed her up and toted her around the house and it is love. For the first time, I have a tote that meets most of my persnickety requirements - non slip straps with a good drop, not too big, great pocketing and a cb option. Smoxy has enough vertical space for my scarf and gloves when things get cold. I can almost imagine carrying smoxy for the cold seasons and xbroxy for the warmer ones. OMG, blue camo year round. Makes me want to smile!!!
> 
> Edit - I don't know why my pic is embedded in your quote Reba, but  shows xbroxy with smoxy. Happy camo sisters!



Yay!  I hope it works in real life action as well as it does for me!!


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just wanted frankie so much today so I wore her even though river is more of a summer color.
> I loved her! It had been a month so I had forgotten how great frankie is. I could even get my folders in horizontally making her look more east west but side pockets less usable for water bottles then.  I love frankie!!!!! Need a winter color frankie!! I really want dawn/gold.



I think River is an all year round color.  And i am proudly rocking mine today.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Awesome! Maybe my ideas on colors are goofy.


----------



## mbmb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sorry to keep bugging you but can u fit A4 sized folders in there horizontally? Or would  you be stuck having them poke out an unzipped top?


I tried a folder in Small Abbey.  With nothing else in the bag, it is a tight fit (length and height) in the center of the bag, and the flap must be in the up position to zip.  Small Abbey is really a roomy purse, while regular Abbey would be more of a work bag size.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> By the flap comment, I mean - it's one of those bags that the zipper track is on a flap of material that can, while zipped up, be pushed down into top of bag and sit inside top opening --- or, you can pull it up like a pop-up tent and have it extend up past the top of the bag --- which allow you to fit taller items     I just find flappity-flap annoying.





psucutie said:


> Ah, that makes sense.  I am also not a fan, and its one of the many reasons why snikki didnt work for me.



Why I am not opposed to the flap on Small Abbey:  it closes the purse completely (no openings at the zipper ends), the zipper does not come apart at the end (where you would have to use 2 hands to start it up before re-zipping), and the wide flap makes for a wide opening so you can easily see and get to everything in the bag.  A downside is that the bag is not naturally tapered from bottom to top, which I think would be more attractive.  It appears tapered when hand held.


----------



## parker78

Sorry, if this question has been asked a million times, but how often does MZ Wallace do new releases?  I keep hoping for a jewel-tone bag with gold hardware.  TIA!


----------



## LuvAllBags

parker78 said:


> Sorry, if this question has been asked a million times, but how often does MZ Wallace do new releases?  I keep hoping for a jewel-tone bag with gold hardware.  TIA!



Hi and welcome! They do around 3-4 releases per season for Spring/Summer and Autumn/Winter, and a few for Holiday. The next big release will be the first wave of the holiday collection. Not sure when we'll begin to see those bags...maybe the first release in late October? There may be a good chance of a jewel tone in that collection somewhere. Before that we'll probably see some Halloween accessories.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi and welcome! They do around 3-4 releases per season for Spring/Summer and Autumn/Winter, and a few for Holiday. The next big release will be the first wave of the holiday collection. Not sure when we'll begin to see those bags...maybe the first release in late October? There may be a good chance of a jewel tone in that collection somewhere. Before that we'll probably see some Halloween accessories.



Yes, checked Milled...last year 10/11 was Halloween accessories, and first of Holiday was 10/15...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why isn't dawn with gold offered in every bag? Boo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Why isn't dawn with gold offered in every bag? Boo.



It would be great if navy was a staple like black. I love it with the gold hw too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> It would be great if navy was a staple like black. I love it with the gold hw too.


Yes! Navy is actually more versatile in my eyes since it goes beautifully with every other neutral. Actually every other color. I would have wanted a navy gold frankie or similar (abbey tote in small or regular) but since there is no option for that(even on eBay) I ordered a selene midi zip in river(very dark blue) &gold.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes! Navy is actually more versatile in my eyes since it goes beautifully with every other neutral. Actually every other color. I would have wanted a navy gold frankie or similar (abbey tote in small or regular) but since there is no option for that(even on eBay) I ordered a selene midi zip in river(very dark blue) &gold.



A navy/gold Frankie is on my ultimate MZ wish list too. I have a navy/gold Jane and it's one of my all-time favorite bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am back from vaca and carried the combo of black Large Metro, Marcasite LaRoxy and black Abbey Cross-body. LaRoxy was my under-the-seat carry-on, Metro went in the overhead, and Abbey cb was my go-to around town. I was worried that it would be too small, but I adjusted nicely and it was great. It held my full size wallet, sunglasses, phone, kleenex, advil (always needed, unfortunately), hand sanitizer, pen, mints, and had room to spare for receipts, etc. i used the Pippa strap both extended for cb carry and doubled for shoulder carry. Perfect! Would have been even better if I'd used a smaller/lighter wallet but I'm too lazy to switch.

LaRoxy held my work laptop (boo!), and everything else needed for the plane. As always I overstuffed it but it was still relatively comfortable to carry.


----------



## BethL

Still deciding about my bag! I think I will get the small Chelsea because the look of it will fit with my clothing style better. Now, it's picking a color! I am not into black bags, and I am very lazy about changing bags. I also wear all kinds of colors -- warm and cool tones, etc. (not all at once! LOL) I really am leaning toward Pine but I also love Quartz. I think the new Walnut is pretty but I'm getting this to change out of my Clove so ready for something different. I also like the Maroon color too. Heck, I just like too much.


----------



## lv lover steph

Now that it is fall, I keep looking at that pine too.  Love!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am back from vaca and carried the combo of black Large Metro, Marcasite LaRoxy and black Abbey Cross-body. LaRoxy was my under-the-seat carry-on, Metro went in the overhead, and Abbey cb was my go-to around town. I was worried that it would be too small, but I adjusted nicely and it was great. It held my full size wallet, sunglasses, phone, kleenex, advil (always needed, unfortunately), hand sanitizer, pen, mints, and had room to spare for receipts, etc. i used the Pippa strap both extended for cb carry and doubled for shoulder carry. Perfect! Would have been even better if I'd used a smaller/lighter wallet but I'm too lazy to switch.
> 
> LaRoxy held my work laptop (boo!), and everything else needed for the plane. As always I overstuffed it but it was still relatively comfortable to carry.



Glad your MZ's worked for you Luv!  Hope you didn't have too much work to do on that vaca..  How is Marcasite?  Pretty color?  Close to black, or a gunmetal?


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Still deciding about my bag! I think I will get the small Chelsea because the look of it will fit with my clothing style better. Now, it's picking a color! I am not into black bags, and I am very lazy about changing bags. I also wear all kinds of colors -- warm and cool tones, etc. (not all at once! LOL) I really am leaning toward Pine but I also love Quartz. I think the new Walnut is pretty but I'm getting this to change out of my Clove so ready for something different. I also like the Maroon color too. Heck, I just like too much.





lv lover steph said:


> Now that it is fall, I keep looking at that pine too.  Love!



Ladies, Pine is gorgeous. Highly recommend if you like greens.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Glad your MZ's worked for you Luv!  Hope you didn't have too much work to do on that vaca..  How is Marcasite?  Pretty color?  Close to black, or a gunmetal?



I like Marcasite! It's similar to their other dark grays...so hard to remember them all...Ash, Anthracite... a pretty standard dark gray to my eyes. Not as dark as magnet was a few years ago. I thought magnet was nearly impossible to differentiate from black. This is clearly gray IRL. And I love, love the amethyst interior. 

LaRoxy is my dedicated "traveling with the work laptop" bag. Only need one of those, so I re-homed Pacific. Very happy with Marcasite.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Yay!  I hope it works in real life action as well as it does for me!!


Reba, I've used smoxy since Friday (except for this AM hiking with smackpack). Love. She is so easy peasy. And I did put a scarf inside and she was totally fine, so hello cooler weather - I'll have camo smoxy to get me through! Now just gonna wait till advent and - fingers crossed - the launch of blue camo oxford!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, I've used smoxy since Friday (except for this AM hiking with smackpack). Love. She is so easy peasy. And I did put a scarf inside and she was totally fine, so hello cooler weather - I'll have camo smoxy to get me through! Now just gonna wait till advent and - fingers crossed - the launch of blue camo oxford!



Oh great, glad it's working!! And so jealous of Fall weather..today..more hot humid here..hate..


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Oh great, glad it's working!! And so jealous of Fall weather..today..more hot humid here..hate..


Where are you? I'm in Seattle...we had quite the mild summer and skipped our way right into fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh great, glad it's working!! And so jealous of Fall weather..today..more hot humid here..hate..



Here too...really tired of it. The humidity has been unbearable this summer...bad for headaches, allergies, frizzy hair, lol.  I hate winter, but bring on the cooler weather this year! I intend to thoroughly enjoy fall.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Where are you? I'm in Seattle...we had quite the mild summer and skipped our way right into fall.





LuvAllBags said:


> Here too...really tired of it. The humidity has been unbearable this summer...bad for headaches, allergies, frizzy hair, lol.  I hate winter, but bring on the cooler weather this year! I intend to thoroughly enjoy fall.



New England...we have the Patriots...yay..2-0..without Tom Brady...but, weather stinks..if you ask me. I love Fall weather and am one of the few that won't balk at Winter...ok..2 years ago over 100 inches of snow was pushing it..only cause it caused roof damage..other than that..bring it on...[emoji260][emoji262][emoji316][emoji300]️[emoji951][emoji301]️[emoji948][emoji300]️[emoji951]


----------



## psucutie

Completely off topic.  Does anyone own plum Frankie? This is my current unicorn bag and would like to drool over some pictures


----------



## makn808

Oh, I dream of visiting new england in the fall. It'll likely be after Adam is in college...I don't think his idea of a fun vacation is looking at leaves. Sorry your weather is still warm and sticky...hopefully you'll cool off soon!


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> Reba, I've used smoxy since Friday (except for this AM hiking with smackpack). Love. She is so easy peasy. And I did put a scarf inside and she was totally fine, so hello cooler weather - I'll have camo smoxy to get me through! Now just gonna wait till advent and - fingers crossed - the launch of blue camo oxford!


Check out #mzwallace on Instagram. A couple of days ago someone posted a pic of a blue camo metro tote. It's gorgeous!


----------



## makn808

MNBags said:


> Check out #mzwallace on Instagram. A couple of days ago someone posted a pic of a blue camo metro tote. It's gorgeous!


I saw that! There was a pic at equinox too...they have the backpack, medium metro and Sutton. Someone in the fb group said mzw indicated they were going to launch at the end of sept but a production/creative/design issue delayed things till the end of the year. I can wait, an advent special would be amazing. Till then I'm happily loving camo smoxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Completely off topic.  Does anyone own plum Frankie? This is my current unicorn bag and would like to drool over some pictures



I do. There are definitely photos of it in the pics thread. I will try to pull it out later this week and post some more, but probably won't be until Thurs.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I do. There are definitely photos of it in the pics thread. I will try to pull it out later this week and post some more, but probably won't be until Thurs.


Thank you Luv! No rush.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Reba! Smoxy just arrived yesterday. I haven't had a chance to take her for a spin but I packed her up and toted her around the house and it is love. For the first time, I have a tote that meets most of my persnickety requirements - non slip straps with a good drop, not too big, great pocketing and a cb option. Smoxy has enough vertical space for my scarf and gloves when things get cold. I can almost imagine carrying smoxy for the cold seasons and xbroxy for the warmer ones. OMG, blue camo year round. Makes me want to smile!!!
> 
> Edit - I don't know why my pic is embedded in your quote Reba, but  shows xbroxy with smoxy. Happy camo sisters!



Makn, do you ever use the short shoulder strap on your xbroxy? Does it stay on the shoulder?


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Makn, do you ever use the short shoulder strap on your xbroxy? Does it stay on the shoulder?


I don't...it's still wrapped! I keep the cb strap on and put it at the shortest for shoulder carry. I do the same thing with Paige. The cb strap on xbroxy is shorter than Paige's strap and I like it better...hangs at a better place for me when shoulder carrying. And did I mention I'm lazy? I like the ease of adjusting the strap when I'm out (which I do quite often).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So currently in N.Y. for the day and visited the MZ store on crusby street. The store was somewhat small and not many bags out in the display. I went to try on the Abby crossbody but didn't see it on the floor. They had the Abbey tote and small Abbey in fawn which were very pretty in color. I tried on walnut small Chelsea and it was gorgeous the color is pretty dark but not as dark as espresso from past season. I also tried the navy Bailey and it was gorgeous. The bag wasn't as small as I thought. It can deff fit my essentials however the 2 exterior bottom pockets were very small. Oh and maroon and amethyst colors were gorgeous in person so was quartz but a lil too light for my taste


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Nice report, tua! Too bad pickings were so slim. Sounds like you didn't buy anything?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

No I didn't buy anything but after trying on small Chelsea I'm in love with the bag. I think it's the perfect size for me since I'm very petite. I love Jane but it's kind of big. So now I have my eye on scarlet small Chelsea (i love reds) but not sure why it wasn't at the store


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> So currently in N.Y. for the day and visited the MZ store on crusby street. The store was somewhat small and not many bags out in the display. I went to try on the Abby crossbody but didn't see it on the floor. They had the Abbey tote and small Abbey in fawn which were very pretty in color. I tried on walnut small Chelsea and it was gorgeous the color is pretty dark but not as dark as espresso from past season. I also tried the navy Bailey and it was gorgeous. The bag wasn't as small as I thought. It can deff fit my essentials however the 2 exterior bottom pockets were very small. Oh and maroon and amethyst colors were gorgeous in person so was quartz but a lil too light for my taste



Thanks for the report! Great reviews!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> No I didn't buy anything but after trying on small Chelsea I'm in love with the bag. I think it's the perfect size for me since I'm very petite. I love Jane but it's kind of big. So now I have my eye on scarlet small Chelsea (i love reds) but not sure why it wasn't at the store



I love Small Chelsea too. Such a perfect size...easy to carry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I don't...it's still wrapped! I keep the cb strap on and put it at the shortest for shoulder carry. I do the same thing with Paige. The cb strap on xbroxy is shorter than Paige's strap and I like it better...hangs at a better place for me when shoulder carrying. And did I mention I'm lazy? I like the ease of adjusting the strap when I'm out (which I do quite often).



Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> So currently in N.Y. for the day and visited the MZ store on crusby street. The store was somewhat small and not many bags out in the display. I went to try on the Abby crossbody but didn't see it on the floor. They had the Abbey tote and small Abbey in fawn which were very pretty in color. I tried on walnut small Chelsea and it was gorgeous the color is pretty dark but not as dark as espresso from past season. I also tried the navy Bailey and it was gorgeous. The bag wasn't as small as I thought. It can deff fit my essentials however the 2 exterior bottom pockets were very small. Oh and maroon and amethyst colors were gorgeous in person so was quartz but a lil too light for my taste



Sounds like you had fun. I'll take a Maroon, Amethyst and Walnut based on your review [emoji6]...all colors I have been loving...you didn't break a tie. I guess whatever is around on Sale when [emoji318] is shopping...


----------



## BethL

tua said:


> So currently in N.Y. for the day and visited the MZ store on crusby street. The store was somewhat small and not many bags out in the display. I went to try on the Abby crossbody but didn't see it on the floor. They had the Abbey tote and small Abbey in fawn which were very pretty in color. I tried on walnut small Chelsea and it was gorgeous the color is pretty dark but not as dark as espresso from past season. I also tried the navy Bailey and it was gorgeous. The bag wasn't as small as I thought. It can deff fit my essentials however the 2 exterior bottom pockets were very small. Oh and maroon and amethyst colors were gorgeous in person so was quartz but a lil too light for my taste


Great report! How did Walnut compare to Clove? (if you know)


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

tua said:


> No I didn't buy anything but after trying on small Chelsea I'm in love with the bag. I think it's the perfect size for me since I'm very petite. I love Jane but it's kind of big. So now I have my eye on scarlet small Chelsea (i love reds) but not sure why it wasn't at the store



I'm really hoping we see scarlet small Chelsea in the next sale. Seems like the perfect size for a pop of rich colour [emoji173]️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BethL said:


> Great report! How did Walnut compare to Clove? (if you know)


2 very different shades. I had clove Hayley and although it was a darker color it was more of a  golden tan color and walnut is mostly a darker brown color the black handles really bland in with the bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm really hoping we see scarlet small Chelsea in the next sale. Seems like the perfect size for a pop of rich colour [emoji173]️


Yes me too I think small Chelsea is perfect as an everyday bag


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Makn, do you ever use the short shoulder strap on your xbroxy? Does it stay on the shoulder?



I used my blue Camo xbroxy for vacation and I had the shoulder strap attached...it is very narrow which disappointed me at first but I now think it brilliant...the bag itself is not big enough to load down too terribly much to make a thinner shoulder strap hurt, but by it being thinner, it stays on my shoulder much better than say Hayley. I popped the Crossbody strap on when I needed to hold my twins hands. It was the perfect vacation bag!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Sounds like you had fun. I'll take a Maroon, Amethyst and Walnut based on your review [emoji6]...all colors I have been loving...you didn't break a tie. I guess whatever is around on Sale when [emoji318] is shopping...


I really liked maroon and amethyst but since I'm more of a red person I deff go with maroon. I wasn't really impressed the Tony tho, moved on from Hayley and already have a Belle


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I love Small Chelsea too. Such a perfect size...easy to carry.


Yes deff agree I think I want a red small Chelsea and a classic black one my fav 2 bag colors other than tan and I don't like buying multiples lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I used my blue Camo xbroxy for vacation and I had the shoulder strap attached...it is very narrow which disappointed me at first but I now think it brilliant...the bag itself is not big enough to load down too terribly much to make a thinner shoulder strap hurt, but by it being thinner, it stays on my shoulder much better than say Hayley. I popped the Crossbody strap on when I needed to hold my twins hands. It was the perfect vacation bag!



Perfect - just the info I needed! Thanks!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Odebdo said:


> I used my blue Camo xbroxy for vacation and I had the shoulder strap attached...it is very narrow which disappointed me at first but I now think it brilliant...the bag itself is not big enough to load down too terribly much to make a thinner shoulder strap hurt, but by it being thinner, it stays on my shoulder much better than say Hayley. I popped the Crossbody strap on when I needed to hold my twins hands. It was the perfect vacation bag!


I'm glad you and crossbody Roxy had a great time together. It's a great bag and love those removable straps. I purchased a separate leather strap for mine from Mautto


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Yes deff agree I think I want a red small Chelsea and a classic black one my fav 2 bag colors other than tan and I don't like buying multiples lol



Tua, the Small Chelsea, those are rolled handles/shoulder straps?  Did you check for comfort?...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Tua, the Small Chelsea, those are rolled handles/shoulder straps?  Did you check for comfort?...


Yes rolled handles and it was very light on weight even stuffed up at the store way more comfortable than Jane


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Yes rolled handles and it was very light on weight even stuffed up at the store way more comfortable than Jane



Makes sense that it would be comfy...being so lightweight. Darn, another style to try. I might have to part with something in my collection. I am to the point of one out before I allow one in...  I have a couple that I haven't been reaching for too much.., just want to be sure...


----------



## makn808

Odebdo said:


> I used my blue Camo xbroxy for vacation and I had the shoulder strap attached...it is very narrow which disappointed me at first but I now think it brilliant...the bag itself is not big enough to load down too terribly much to make a thinner shoulder strap hurt, but by it being thinner, it stays on my shoulder much better than say Hayley. I popped the Crossbody strap on when I needed to hold my twins hands. It was the perfect vacation bag!


Yay! Another camo xbroxy lover! Great insight on the skinnier shoulder strap!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Makes sense that it would be comfy...being so lightweight. Darn, another style to try. I might have to part with something in my collection. I am to the point of one out before I allow one in...  I have a couple that I haven't been reaching for too much.., just want to be sure...


Deff understand Reba. I sold a couple of MZs that I wasn't using and noticed that the resale market on these bags it's great. For me a small Chelsea at least in black it's a must now lol.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Deff understand Reba. I sold a couple of MZs that I wasn't using and noticed that the resale market on these bags it's great. For me a small Chelsea at least in black it's a must now lol.



The addiction is real..[emoji16]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> The addiction is real..[emoji16]


Tell me about it lol. I'm too anxious/excited about small Chelsea to fall asleep and I have to get up early tom to get back home from NY


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Tell me about it lol. I'm too anxious/excited about small Chelsea to fall asleep and I have to get up early tom to get back home from NY



Ha ha.., what is wrong with us?!  Oh well.., there are far worse things...get some [emoji99] and may sweet dreams of [emoji164][emoji162][emoji163]'s dance in your head...safe travels tomorrow...


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Yes rolled handles and it was very light on weight even stuffed up at the store way more comfortable than Jane



Agree - no strap pain probs...just too darn light for that, even if stuffed (and I stuffed mine!!).


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - no strap pain probs...just too darn light for that, even if stuffed (and I stuffed mine!!).



Thanks Luv..., I really like that pretty Walnut. We'll see.


----------



## shoecrazy

In the good problems to have department...I'm looking for a new work bag, and potentially also a smaller bag than can just hold the essentials (wallet, keys, phone, sunglasses, and a few odds and ends). I want the work bag to be as small as possible, but it must be big enough to fit a 13" MacBook Pro (about 8.5" high, 12.5" wide). My other requirement is that I need something in blue camo.  

I started out by trying a Belle and Abbey Tote (regular size) but both were too big, too heavy, and I found the hardware to be too much and too flashy, particularly on the Abbey in that size.

After extensive reading here and elsewhere, I'm thinking about trying Roxy as a work bag and maybe something smaller as well. I don't love the look of the Roxy online because I prefer more east-west bags with a thinner profile at the top, but so far what I like in reality doesn't really match what I like online, and functionality is very important to me. Here are my possible combinations and thoughts:

- Regular roxy in black + roxy crossbody in blue camo
- Regular roxy in black + jordan hobo in blue camo - I think the hobo might be too big and tall for what I want though, and I hate losing things in the bottom of my bags (but this picture made me fall in love with it: https://www.instagram.com/p/BJD6yHcgDkg/)
- Regular roxy in blue camo + bailey in dawn - I'm drawn to both these bags, but afraid that having a work bag in blue camo would make it less versatile and that I'd get sick of it quickly - i.e. is blue camo better in small doses?
- Jordan satchel in blue camo, and then wait and see if I need another bag. I kind of love this bag online -- it has the east-west look I prefer and minimal hardware. I'm not positive it would fit my laptop, but it seems like it might. However, this bag doesn't seem to get a lot of love and again, is blue camo better in small doses?

Any advice welcome - thanks in advance!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here are the Plum Frankie pics for @psucutie


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> In the good problems to have department...I'm looking for a new work bag, and potentially also a smaller bag than can just hold the essentials (wallet, keys, phone, sunglasses, and a few odds and ends). I want the work bag to be as small as possible, but it must be big enough to fit a 13" MacBook Pro (about 8.5" high, 12.5" wide). My other requirement is that I need something in blue camo.
> 
> I started out by trying a Belle and Abbey Tote (regular size) but both were too big, too heavy, and I found the hardware to be too much and too flashy, particularly on the Abbey in that size.
> 
> After extensive reading here and elsewhere, I'm thinking about trying Roxy as a work bag and maybe something smaller as well. I don't love the look of the Roxy online because I prefer more east-west bags with a thinner profile at the top, but so far what I like in reality doesn't really match what I like online, and functionality is very important to me. Here are my possible combinations and thoughts:
> 
> - Regular roxy in black + roxy crossbody in blue camo
> - Regular roxy in black + jordan hobo in blue camo - I think the hobo might be too big and tall for what I want though, and I hate losing things in the bottom of my bags (but this picture made me fall in love with it: https://www.instagram.com/p/BJD6yHcgDkg/)
> - Regular roxy in blue camo + bailey in dawn - I'm drawn to both these bags, but afraid that having a work bag in blue camo would make it less versatile and that I'd get sick of it quickly - i.e. is blue camo better in small doses?
> - Jordan satchel in blue camo, and then wait and see if I need another bag. I kind of love this bag online -- it has the east-west look I prefer and minimal hardware. I'm not positive it would fit my laptop, but it seems like it might. However, this bag doesn't seem to get a lot of love and again, is blue camo better in small doses?
> 
> Any advice welcome - thanks in advance!



Hi!

We love Blue Camo here! The Roxy sounds like the right size for your computer. I love your idea of combining two bags. 

Not sure what your work environment is like, but I was not comfortable with it for an office environment. I am thinking about getting the smaller cross-body for the weekends. 

If your work attire and environment works with the camo, I think it's great in a larger bag because it's pretty subtle and neutral. 

My vote is for the Roxy/Bailey combo or Roxy/Roxy cb combo. I like the versatility those combos gives you in sizes and strap options. 

If you want to go single bag only, it sounds like Jordan Satchel may fit your computer since it's pretty small.


----------



## mbmb

tua said:


> Yes rolled handles and it was very light on weight even stuffed up at the store way more comfortable than Jane


I just got the Dawn Jane, and the handles are softer, thinner, and more pliable than the hard shiny handles on my classic black Jane purchased a year ago.  I'm not convinced I need 2 Janes, but I wonder what difference the new handles will make.  I'm guessing the new Jane handles are similar to the small Chelsea handles.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I just got the Dawn Jane, and the handles are softer, thinner, and more pliable than the hard shiny handles on my classic black Jane purchased a year ago.  I'm not convinced I need 2 Janes, but I wonder what difference the new handles will make.  I'm guessing the new Jane handles are similar to the small Chelsea handles.



Ooh...I bet Dawn Jane with that GHW is pretty [emoji7]..."not convinced you need 2 Janes"...you weren't thinking this group was where to go to convince you to downsize were you [emoji6]..ha ha


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I just got the Dawn Jane, and the handles are softer, thinner, and more pliable than the hard shiny handles on my classic black Jane purchased a year ago.  I'm not convinced I need 2 Janes, but I wonder what difference the new handles will make.  I'm guessing the new Jane handles are similar to the small Chelsea handles.



Interesting! I am a big Jane collector and have found the pliability depends on the color/leather. They are not all as stiff as black. But thinner is very interesting! Wonder if this makes them more/less comfortable. BTW, Reba is right...this is not the place to talk you out of multiples...I love my navy Jane with gold hw. Classic and beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mbmb said:


> I just got the Dawn Jane, and the handles are softer, thinner, and more pliable than the hard shiny handles on my classic black Jane purchased a year ago.  I'm not convinced I need 2 Janes, but I wonder what difference the new handles will make.  I'm guessing the new Jane handles are similar to the small Chelsea handles.


Dawn Jane is so pretty and I deff think you need both colors l. I have black Jane and Bordeaux Jane and the handles on the black one really hurts my shoulder but the bag is so darn pretty and even with that I don't think I want to let it go


----------



## missmoimoi

I'm a little sad today - I just found out that Nordstrom Vancouver (probably all of Canada I suppose) has stopped stocking MZ Wallace 
I suppose with our low dollar, they are losing money on them.  They have been selling MZ Wallace same USD price but in CAD funds up here.  If you really do the exchange rate, customs etc, the price climbs sky high as it does shopping online from Canada.

I will have to order directly from MZ Wallace or visit the States - I have 3 new bags that I'd like - what bad timing!  In no particular order (right now) I want Clara walnut, Frankie Tigers Eye and Toni in marcasite.


----------



## Stella Blue

The picture of Luv's Frankie -- I love the older interiors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> I'm a little sad today - I just found out that Nordstrom Vancouver (probably all of Canada I suppose) has stopped stocking MZ Wallace
> I suppose with our low dollar, they are losing money on them.  They have been selling MZ Wallace same USD price but in CAD funds up here.  If you really do the exchange rate, customs etc, the price climbs sky high as it does shopping online from Canada.
> 
> I will have to order directly from MZ Wallace or visit the States - I have 3 new bags that I'd like - what bad timing!  In no particular order (right now) I want Clara walnut, Frankie Tigers Eye and Toni in marcasite.



That's too bad! My Nordies also stopped carrying them. Your bag list has some great choices!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> The picture of Luv's Frankie -- I love the older interiors!



Thanks! Yes, that is my favorite MZW interior era...lots of folks love the old satin, and I like it too, but it is hard to keep clean. I loved this jacquard fabric. It wears so well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Makn, your love of xbroxy convinced me to try it. None of my weekend bags are working well for me. Paige is the closest to acceptable in size, but is not great as a shoulder bag. Xbroxy may be just the thing...we shall see! Will report back.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Makn, your love of xbroxy convinced me to try it. None of my weekend bags are working well for me. Paige is the closest to acceptable in size, but is not great as a shoulder bag. Xbroxy may be just the thing...we shall see! Will report back.



Woot! Do let us know what you think. She is simply amazing. Lightweight, great for the essentials...sweet and sassy! So excited for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Woot! Do let us know what you think. She is simply amazing. Lightweight, great for the essentials...sweet and sassy! So excited for you!



Thanks! If it doesn't work I'll return it and go back to a Small Roxy, just one with a lighter color interior than my last one. It was not perfect, but passable for my weekend needs.  I carry so much less on the weekends, but still want the right organization, a bag that stays on my shoulder, and that will work with winter coats since that will soon be a factor (boo!). Oh, and I occasionally need it to fit snacks so I can sneak them into the movies! [emoji56]


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! If it doesn't work I'll return it and go back to a Small Roxy, just one with a lighter color interior than my last one. It was not perfect, but passable for my weekend needs.  I carry so much less on the weekends, but still want the right organization, a bag that stays on my shoulder, and that will work with winter coats since that will soon be a factor (boo!). Oh, and I occasionally need it to fit snacks so I can sneak them into the movies! [emoji56]


I've totally shoved a h2o bottle and snacks in my xbroxy when going to the movies! She was stuffed but I didn't care. What color xbroxy will you test drive?
I'm still in camo smoxy and she is as great as I hoped. Though today is field trip day so I'm using army smackpack. I do love my little backpack.


----------



## PJovie

makn808 said:


> I've totally shoved a h2o bottle and snacks in my xbroxy when going to the movies! She was stuffed but I didn't care. What color xbroxy will you test drive?
> I'm still in camo smoxy and she is as great as I hoped. Though today is field trip day so I'm using army smackpack. I do love my little backpack.


Makn808, what is a smackpack?  Is that a small sutton and a backpack?


----------



## Beth24

PJovie said:


> Makn808, what is a smackpack?  Is that a small sutton and a backpack?



Small metro backpack! Isn't that the best name?


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! If it doesn't work I'll return it and go back to a Small Roxy, just one with a lighter color interior than my last one. It was not perfect, but passable for my weekend needs.  I carry so much less on the weekends, but still want the right organization, a bag that stays on my shoulder, and that will work with winter coats since that will soon be a factor (boo!). Oh, and I occasionally need it to fit snacks so I can sneak them into the movies! [emoji56]



I am a x-body convert. I realize I really like a handle or strap on a bag along with with the cross body strap BC I so arm or shoulder carry on occasion.  The roxy x-body is a perfect weekend bag. I'm traveling with mine this weekend and I think it will be perfect. My iPad fits for the plane!


----------



## makn808

Yes beth24! Small metro backpack=smackpack. Of course, this would mean Jordan backpack=jackpack!


----------



## makn808

Beth24 said:


> I am a x-body convert. I realize I really like a handle or strap on a bag along with with the cross body strap BC I so arm or shoulder carry on occasion.  The roxy x-body is a perfect weekend bag. I'm traveling with mine this weekend and I think it will be perfect. My iPad fits for the plane!



I'm cb 90% of the time. Old injury has forced me to wear bags cb, even though it isn't always attractive. Fortunately I'm a SAHM so I'm always dressed casually. The Roxy series has really proven to be great - lightweight, useful sizes and accommodating to our varying strap needs. I don't even mind that they have fewer pleats like the classics.


----------



## PJovie

Beth24 said:


> Small metro backpack! Isn't that the best name?


Yes!  I love the nicknames!  I have a regular sized Jewel backpack, which I love but too big for everyday.  I was thinking about getting a small backpack, maybe in Pixel.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone have a Kate and love it? is this bag heavy? I think I want to get rid of my Belle bc its just so heavy even with barely anything in it. So now i kinda have my eye on Kate but not sure if this is any less heavy or not


----------



## Beth24

PJovie said:


> Yes!  I love the nicknames!  I have a regular sized Jewel backpack, which I love but too big for everyday.  I was thinking about getting a small backpack, maybe in Pixel.



I was in NYC recently and fell in love with the small size. So did my teenage daughter which gives it extra cool points! (Unless I'm wearing it I'm sure)...the pixel print is really cute. I have it in smutton and I love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Does anyone have a Kate and love it? is this bag heavy? I think I want to get rid of my Belle bc its just so heavy even with barely anything in it. So now i kinda have my eye on Kate but not sure if this is any less heavy or not



Kate is heavy too, unfortunately.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I've totally shoved a h2o bottle and snacks in my xbroxy when going to the movies! She was stuffed but I didn't care. What color xbroxy will you test drive?
> I'm still in camo smoxy and she is as great as I hoped. Though today is field trip day so I'm using army smackpack. I do love my little backpack.



I ordered Marcasite. Will work with everything. Also considered Camo and Amethyst.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I am a x-body convert. I realize I really like a handle or strap on a bag along with with the cross body strap BC I so arm or shoulder carry on occasion.  The roxy x-body is a perfect weekend bag. I'm traveling with mine this weekend and I think it will be perfect. My iPad fits for the plane!



So glad to know this, and also to know that it fits an iPad! Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> So glad to know this, and also to know that it fits an iPad! Thanks for the insight!



You ordered my three favorites. I have it in Marcasite, an abbey x-body in amethyst and a jackpack in camo! Was thinking of adding a roxy x-body in camo as well. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is my marcasite on my lap on BART...


----------



## greycat64

LuvAllBags said:


> Kate is heavy too, unfortunately.


I loved Kate.  i own 2.  But it is heavy and the rolled handles can dig in painfully.  When my shoulder froze up, I had to give it up.  Thankfully, the Roxy come along and I find it perfect for my use.  I just wish it had more interior pockets like Kate.


----------



## lv lover steph

tua said:


> Does anyone have a Kate and love it? is this bag heavy? I think I want to get rid of my Belle bc its just so heavy even with barely anything in it. So now i kinda have my eye on Kate but not sure if this is any less heavy or not



I got rid of all my Kates as they are heavy.  ☹️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you guys for all ur feedback on Kate. Now I feel so dissapointed bc I was really relying on the bag. I need a large bag for traveling and to me Belle and Kate seemed what I was looking for. They are so pretty to look at with plenty of organization that i really like but now I think I might have to look into large roxy.


----------



## makn808

Tua - I've read many reviews of large Roxy and people seem to really love how lightweight and organized she is. Many use it for work in place of Belle and Kate.


----------



## makn808

PJovie said:


> Yes!  I love the nicknames!  I have a regular sized Jewel backpack, which I love but too big for everyday.  I was thinking about getting a small backpack, maybe in Pixel.



PJ, smackpack is better than I expected. I first tried it on @ nordies and walked away thinking it was too small, but ordered it in army in a moment of weakness and I'm so glad I did. She fits everything I normally carry with room at the top for things like scarves and stuff. Just used it on a field trip and put my h2o bottle inside. Very comfy, very lightweight, and so stinkin' cute. Pixel would be awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Thank you guys for all ur feedback on Kate. Now I feel so dissapointed bc I was really relying on the bag. I need a large bag for traveling and to me Belle and Kate seemed what I was looking for. They are so pretty to look at with plenty of organization that i really like but now I think I might have to look into large roxy.



For what it's worth, I love Large Roxy. It is my go-to travel bag. Great organization, lightweight and comfortable straps. Not as pretty as the classics, but easier to carry and Marcasite with the amethyst interior is lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> You ordered my three favorites. I have it in Marcasite, an abbey x-body in amethyst and a jackpack in camo! Was thinking of adding a roxy x-body in camo as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474127
> 
> 
> Here is my marcasite on my lap on BART...



Thanks for the pic! It looks great. Excited to get it.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are the Plum Frankie pics for @psucutie
> 
> View attachment 3473316
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473319



Wow is she stunning!! Thank you so much for indulging my curiosity.  

I have been living in steel Jane and have gotten so many compliments on the bag!  The straps are super comfortable.  I also love the pattern on the leather.  Don't even get me started on the berry lining.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't know how heavy belle is but I love Kate and don't find her heavy, just huge and unstructured like the prettiest duffle bag ever. For example here is Kate with me today with all my stuff for life and school and there's enough room for me to take off my jacket and boots and put those in too if I wanted. Here's an ipad for comparison on the way in and Kate just swallowed it up like it was nothing. You could lose your ipad inside Kate, even with folders to create more of sense inside the big spacious  interior.
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's just huuuuuuuuge. And doesn't stand up which is my biggest issue. 





tua said:


> Thank you guys for all ur feedback on Kate. Now I feel so dissapointed bc I was really relying on the bag. I need a large bag for traveling and to me Belle and Kate seemed what I was looking for. They are so pretty to look at with plenty of organization that i really like but now I think I might have to look into large roxy.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Oh no ur pics and review on Kate has me rethinking about the bag. I really love all those exterior pockets and the shape of the bag. I wish I would had tryed this when I had the chance at the store. I think next month's sale i might get the dawn color. All these mixed reviews on the heaviness of the bag are so interesting tho


----------



## Reba

Beth24 said:


> You ordered my three favorites. I have it in Marcasite, an abbey x-body in amethyst and a jackpack in camo! Was thinking of adding a roxy x-body in camo as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474127
> 
> 
> Here is my marcasite on my lap on BART...



Love your Marcasite!  Such a great color!  I have Lizzy in Gunmetal, and it is probably my most used MZ ever. Grays are such a good versatile color year-round. Especially when you need a break from grabbing your black. Enjoy...


----------



## lv lover steph

tua said:


> Oh no ur pics and review on Kate has me rethinking about the bag. I really love all those exterior pockets and the shape of the bag. I wish I would had tryed this when I had the chance at the store. I think next month's sale i might get the dawn color. All these mixed reviews on the heaviness of the bag are so interesting tho



I love large Roxy though!!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> I love large Roxy though!!



Tua, no experience with Kate, but.., speaking as a bag lover with a forever achy right shoulder - the Roxy line has a way of making a girlfriend happy. Flat straps + extreme lightweight - you end up looking at that bag with new [emoji102], and forget about the extra pleats and bells & whistles you thought you had to have on another "prettier" style.  Roxy somehow gets prettier.

Also...Nordstrom lists Kate's weight as 2.6 lbs. - don't know how accurate - must be somewhat - hope is helpful


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> Oh no ur pics and review on Kate has me rethinking about the bag. I really love all those exterior pockets and the shape of the bag. I wish I would had tryed this when I had the chance at the store. I think next month's sale i might get the dawn color. All these mixed reviews on the heaviness of the bag are so interesting tho


I always thought Kate was too big / too much bag for me but I picked one up at the sample sale and have been using for the past 3 weeks. Love! It has more room than I need most days but I like that my bag doesn't seem overstuffed for a change and if I need to add lots more to the bag, it still works and doesn't look stuffed. For some reason, Kate's pockets keep me better organized than my other MZ'S. I love the big front pocket which easily fits my Kindle, phone and mints. The back pocket easily holds my sneakers / flats when I need to schlep them (I'm size 10)  without fighting to get them in the pocket. Kate is heavier but doesn't seem to bother me. My Jane Tote was always heavy because I crammed it so much but I guess I haven't been cramming the Kate. I take off the crossbody strap since I prefer to shoulder carry. Another thing appreciate about Kate is the longer strap drop.


----------



## Daquiri

tua said:


> Oh no ur pics and review on Kate has me rethinking about the bag. I really love all those exterior pockets and the shape of the bag. I wish I would had tryed this when I had the chance at the store. I think next month's sale i might get the dawn color. All these mixed reviews on the heaviness of the bag are so interesting tho


I always thought Kate was too big / too much bag for me but I picked one up at the sample sale and have been using for the past 3 weeks. Love! It has more room than I need most days but I like that my bag doesn't seem overstuffed for a change and if I need to add lots more to the bag, it still works and doesn't look stuffed. For some reason, Kate's pockets keep me better organized than my other MZ'S. I love the big front pocket which easily fits my Kindle, phone and mints. The back pocket easily holds my sneakers / flats when I need to schlep them (I'm size 10)  without fighting to get them in the pocket. Kate is heavier but doesn't seem to bother me. My Jane Tote was always heavy because I crammed it so much but I guess I haven't been cramming the Kate. I take off the crossbody strap since I prefer to shoulder carry. Another thing appreciate about Kate is the longer strap drop.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Very very big (definitely handy for size 10 sneakers in exterior pocket!)

And very very pretty.

I just don't seem to find it heavy but I do use long strap and wear crossbody for longer stretches.

If you wanted combo work & gym & carryon travel bag this one would be perfect. Like I said my daily stuff just gets swallowed and lost inside Kate but if I was interested in putting jacket and shoes inside (sweaty on a plane or airport gate for a long wait and wanting to put ballerina slippers on?) then this bag would have the space. Or if you bought lots of snacks and drinks  at airport /train station before long trip and wanted room to stash them to carry on before eating them later on. 
I'll be traveling with two littles on a long trip & like that I'll find room for their outerwear and boots in the bag and put just slippers on their feet for the long haul portions of the trip, plus lots of diapers, changes of clothes and snacks. And with 1 year old on my back in a carrier at times, I need bag crossbody hitting at my hip (as opposed to a backpack which I would otherwise think of).

So love Kate for when bigger is better but do not think of her as making sense for every day unless you go to gym and office and live out of your bag every day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Tua, no experience with Kate, but.., speaking as a bag lover with a forever achy right shoulder - the Roxy line has a way of making a girlfriend happy. Flat straps + extreme lightweight - you end up looking at that bag with new [emoji102], and forget about the extra pleats and bells & whistles you thought you had to have on another "prettier" style.  Roxy somehow gets prettier.
> 
> Also...Nordstrom lists Kate's weight as 2.6 lbs. - don't know how accurate - must be somewhat - hope is helpful



Boy is this the truth! I was so anti-Roxy due to the less refined look, but here I am using them constantly and buying more. They are practical and well-organized. And so light on the shoulder! And the flat straps! Aah...if only certain colors weren't so floppy on top, it might be perfect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Love your Marcasite!  Such a great color!  I have Lizzy in Gunmetal, and it is probably my most used MZ ever. Grays are such a good versatile color year-round. Especially when you need a break from grabbing your black. Enjoy...



The right gray is literally perfect with everything, even with some brown tones. I loooove a good gray/camel combo in the winter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Wow is she stunning!! Thank you so much for indulging my curiosity.
> 
> I have been living in steel Jane and have gotten so many compliments on the bag!  The straps are super comfortable.  I also love the pattern on the leather.  Don't even get me started on the berry lining.  Just gorgeous.



No prob! What pattern is on the steel leather? I vaguely remember this color...remember the pretty lining but that's it. Pls post a pic of this beauty! I am still a Jane fan after all these years. I hope to pick up another when the next sale hits or during Advent. If they ever do a leather Jane, it will be mine. I've avoided the leather bags thus far, but that's one I will get.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Oh no ur pics and review on Kate has me rethinking about the bag. I really love all those exterior pockets and the shape of the bag. I wish I would had tryed this when I had the chance at the store. I think next month's sale i might get the dawn color. All these mixed reviews on the heaviness of the bag are so interesting tho



Dawn is sooo pretty! That would be such a beautiful Kate!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

HopelessBagGirl you and ur Kate look great. I love how ur wearing the bag using the crossbody strap not sure that would work for me tho as I'm only 5ft talk. I want the Kate mostly for travel and wear it using the shoulder straps mostly not sure the crossbody strap would work for my frame


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Dawn is sooo pretty! That would be such a beautiful Kate!


I agree. It's so pretty and tempting lol


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi!
> 
> We love Blue Camo here! The Roxy sounds like the right size for your computer. I love your idea of combining two bags.
> 
> Not sure what your work environment is like, but I was not comfortable with it for an office environment. I am thinking about getting the smaller cross-body for the weekends.
> 
> If your work attire and environment works with the camo, I think it's great in a larger bag because it's pretty subtle and neutral.
> 
> My vote is for the Roxy/Bailey combo or Roxy/Roxy cb combo. I like the versatility those combos gives you in sizes and strap options.
> 
> If you want to go single bag only, it sounds like Jordan Satchel may fit your computer since it's pretty small.



Thanks for the advice! I ended up ordering the camo roxy and a dawn jane (just for kicks). The jane was love at first sight and a definite keeper - I moved all my work stuff into it ASAP and can't wait till Monday to carry it - it's just so polished and functional.

The roxy was a bit of a disappointment though - I think it would be very functional, but like many others, I found it too floppy. It was also a little too casual for my workplace. And I liked the camo, but don't think I need it in my life, nor do I think I'll love it two years from now.

I'm now on to looking for a weekend bag and am thinking about either a dawn bailey, a tiger eye paige, or a black moto roxy crossbody. Looking back at this thread, you and I seem to have similar taste LuvAllBags - any advice for me? I also love pine, but none of the styles are really calling out to me at the moment. I loved the look of the Abbey tote in pine, but it was too big, heavy, and I really had trouble unzipping the end pockets, which really bugged me.

Anyone have a favorite weekend bag they can recommend? Extra points for a bag that can go from casual with the kids at the playground to date night.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I'm now on to looking for a weekend bag and am thinking about either a dawn bailey, a tiger eye paige, or a black moto roxy crossbody. Looking back at this thread, you and I seem to have similar taste LuvAllBags - any advice for me?
> 
> Anyone have a favorite weekend bag they can recommend? Extra points for a bag that can go from casual with the kids at the playground to date night.



We must have similar taste and work needs. My navy Jane is a work fave. Perfect for the office. I also did not keep my Camo Roxy. Too casual for me, too floppy too. I am trying Cross-body Roxy in Marcasite as my weekend bag. It arrives Mon or Tues. Will report back. I usually use Hunter Paige, and like it, I but want something with a short shoulder strap.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> No prob! What pattern is on the steel leather? I vaguely remember this color...remember the pretty lining but that's it. Pls post a pic of this beauty! I am still a Jane fan after all these years. I hope to pick up another when the next sale hits or during Advent. If they ever do a leather Jane, it will be mine. I've avoided the leather bags thus far, but that's one I will get.



Steel Jane is a beauty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Steel Jane is a beauty!



So pretty! Thanks for the pic! I completely forgot about Steel - absolutely gorgeous! Really glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wondering what the cute Halloween items will be this year. I never buy any, but I enjoy seeing them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Marcasite xbroxy arrives today. Ordered Thurs, only got ship notice yesterday, but will be here today...looking forward to opening this one.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Wondering what the cute Halloween items will be this year. I never buy any, but I enjoy seeing them.



I have a rewards still..might be tempted to buy something cute [emoji316][emoji316]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Marcasite xbroxy arrives today. Ordered Thurs, only got ship notice yesterday, but will be here today...looking forward to opening this one.



Let us know what you think!


----------



## makn808

Looking forward to seeing your marcasite pics Luv!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Marcasite XbRoxy! Also next to Hunter Paige.


----------



## makn808

Great pics showing the true marcasite color. What are your preliminary thoughts?


----------



## LuvAllBags

So, I'm going to sleep on it. For some reason it feels a lot smaller than Paige to me. Wondering if I'm better off with Small Roxy. I did fit most of my weekend essentials but am not sure I can get a water bottle in there comfortably, which is kind of important to me. 

On the other hand, it's a great compact size...

Undecided.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So, I'm going to sleep on it. For some reason it feels a lot smaller than Paige to me. Wondering if I'm better off with Small Roxy. I did fit most of my weekend essentials but am not sure I can get a water bottle in there comfortably, which is kind of important to me.
> 
> On the other hand, it's a great compact size...
> 
> Undecided.



Smaller than Paige.., that would not be good for me for most uses. I sold my one Paige..it just barely worked. Would do again, but isn't my ideal. I know..not your fave, forget why, but, Lizzy accommodates just that teeny bit more. And, yes definitely Small Roxy.   Love the color tho...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Smaller than Paige.., that would not be good for me for most uses. I sold my one Paige..it just barely worked. Would do again, but isn't my ideal. I know..not your fave, forget why, but, Lizzy accommodates just that teeny bit more. And, yes definitely Small Roxy.   Love the color tho...



I definitely love Marcasite. If I don't keep, I think I will replace with same color Small Roxy. 

I think my ideal smaller size bag would be Paige with a short shoulder strap...not to be, I guess. So I need to figure out a close second - prob Small Roxy. Too bad Baby Jane's straps don't work for me with a winter coat, which is a deal breaker. Otherwise it's a great style too.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I definitely love Marcasite. If I don't keep, I think I will replace with same color Small Roxy.
> 
> I think my ideal smaller size bag would be Paige with a short shoulder strap...not to be, I guess. So I need to figure out a close second - prob Small Roxy. Too bad Baby Jane's straps don't work for me with a winter coat, which is a deal breaker. Otherwise it's a great style too.



Yes, love the lady-like look of Baby Jane. My shoulder cringes at the idea of constant tugging back up onto of hard rolled straps.  ...aging stinks.  Could use satchel-style though


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes, love the lady-like look of Baby Jane. My shoulder cringes at the idea of constant tugging back up onto of hard rolled straps.  ...aging stinks.  Could use satchel-style though



Yes, don't think I can do those straps, but the Dawn Baby Jane is so pretty. Small Roxy is more practical though. Better straps, more pockets.


----------



## makn808

Good to take time to figure out if xbroxy works for you, Luv. I do lay a standard h2o bottle on top of my things when I go to the movies. I've been carrying smoxy since she arrived and I will say this - it does fit more than Paige easily, but to me it is so different from xbroxy...not just in size but shape and the way it hangs. The shoulder straps are the tiniest bit annoying when I carry her cb and the  depth makes her hang not quite as nicely as xbroxy does. Of course, this could just be me justifying having both in camo!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Good to take time to figure out if xbroxy works for you, Luv. I do lay a standard h2o bottle on top of my things when I go to the movies. I've been carrying smoxy since she arrived and I will say this - it does fit more than Paige easily, but to me it is so different from xbroxy...not just in size but shape and the way it hangs. The shoulder straps are the tiniest bit annoying when I carry her cb and the  depth makes her hang not quite as nicely as xbroxy does. Of course, this could just be me justifying having both in camo!



I agree that Small Roxy isn't the ideal crossbody-only bag, however, it's a pretty good second style crossbody bag!  I usually use this style as a shoulder or even hand-carry, but, since the depth is only 4"- it lays close enough to body for crossbody and the flat/soft shoulder straps do hang but are pliable and you don't feel them. And, I don't think it looks bad carried that way...



Also, use the adjustable strap as a shoulder strap - not just across the body - sometimes I just need a little extra length because of what I am wearing or because of what else I am lugging. I just like this bag's versatility.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I agree that Small Roxy isn't the ideal crossbody-only bag, however, it's a pretty good second style crossbody bag!  I usually use this style as a shoulder or even hand-carry, but, since the depth is only 4"- it lays close enough to body for crossbody and the flat/soft shoulder straps do hang but are pliable and you don't feel them. And, I don't think it looks bad carried that way...
> View attachment 3478152
> 
> 
> Also, use the adjustable strap as a shoulder strap - not just across the body - sometimes I just need a little extra length because of what I am wearing or because of what else I am lugging. I just like this bag's versatility.



Really great points Reba. I will say, this is the first tote style that works for me. I can shoulder carry with zero issues - nothing slips, nothing digs in, great size, awesome pockets. Absolutely a keeper. Super tempted to get regular Roxy for travel...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv wouldn't the short strap paige type bag be like the coco 1.0 I bought from you?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Marcasite XbRoxy! Also next to Hunter Paige.
> 
> View attachment 3478049
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478050
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478051


It is really beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv wouldn't the short strap paige type bag be like the coco 1.0 I bought from you?



Different organizational setup. Paige or CB Roxy is much better for my weekend stuff.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Good to take time to figure out if xbroxy works for you, Luv. I do lay a standard h2o bottle on top of my things when I go to the movies. I've been carrying smoxy since she arrived and I will say this - it does fit more than Paige easily, but to me it is so different from xbroxy...not just in size but shape and the way it hangs. The shoulder straps are the tiniest bit annoying when I carry her cb and the  depth makes her hang not quite as nicely as xbroxy does. Of course, this could just be me justifying having both in camo!



This is helpful. I thought about it last night and I think part of my hesitation is I hate for my bag to be stuffed without room to spare. It makes me feel hassled and disorganized. So I need to put ALL my weekend stuff in it, and some fake movie snacks and see how I feel. Will do tonight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree that Small Roxy isn't the ideal crossbody-only bag, however, it's a pretty good second style crossbody bag!  I usually use this style as a shoulder or even hand-carry, but, since the depth is only 4"- it lays close enough to body for crossbody and the flat/soft shoulder straps do hang but are pliable and you don't feel them. And, I don't think it looks bad carried that way...
> View attachment 3478152
> 
> 
> Also, use the adjustable strap as a shoulder strap - not just across the body - sometimes I just need a little extra length because of what I am wearing or because of what else I am lugging. I just like this bag's versatility.





makn808 said:


> Really great points Reba. I will say, this is the first tote style that works for me. I can shoulder carry with zero issues - nothing slips, nothing digs in, great size, awesome pockets. Absolutely a keeper. Super tempted to get regular Roxy for travel...



I think the depth is the big reason Small Roxy might be better. And I know the strap length is good.  Not in love with the size of the pockets but after surveying the options it might be the best choice.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I think the depth is the big reason Small Roxy might be better. And I know the strap length is good.  Not in love with the size of the pockets but after surveying the options it might be the best choice.


Then I would exchange for the small roxy. No use keeping a bag if it is not going to work for you.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think the depth is the big reason Small Roxy might be better. And I know the strap length is good.  Not in love with the size of the pockets but after surveying the options it might be the best choice.



Depth is why I love. Why I ultimately prefer Lizzy over Paige too. A little bit wider in depth goes a long way to accommodating a few extra things...such as my 9" Swell water bottle.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Really great points Reba. I will say, this is the first tote style that works for me. I can shoulder carry with zero issues - nothing slips, nothing digs in, great size, awesome pockets. Absolutely a keeper. Super tempted to get regular Roxy for travel...



I have several options for travel, thank goodness. So, I can just worry about things like...which color "don't" I "need" next...[emoji6]


----------



## shoecrazy

Not MZW-specific, but Saks is doing a $100 off $400 promotion right now on shoes and bags that includes MZW, so if there's anything on your wishlist there that adds up to at least $400 (of course, with most MZW bags being just under $400, this may not be a great deal).
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/MZ-Wallace/Handbags/shop/_/N-1z12q2qZ52jzos


----------



## makn808

I feel ya Luv. I prefer having just a bit of extra room versus a stuffed bag. I'm also crazy about navy camo, so you'll get all kinds of justifications from me about wanting/needing everything in that print!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> This is helpful. I thought about it last night and I think part of my hesitation is I hate for my bag to be stuffed without room to spare. It makes me feel hassled and disorganized. So I need to put ALL my weekend stuff in it, and some fake movie snacks and see how I feel. Will do tonight.



Would Jorbo be an option, Luv?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Would Jorbo be an option, Luv?



I was thinking that.., nice and tall for a water bottle...and the long Twizzlers for the movie...not the crappy short ones..[emoji6][emoji516][emoji517][emoji516][emoji517]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Would Jorbo be an option, Luv?



Maybe! I will give it another look!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I was thinking that.., nice and tall for a water bottle...and the long Twizzlers for the movie...not the crappy short ones..[emoji6][emoji516][emoji517][emoji516][emoji517]



I do like the good Twizzlers!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Depth is why I love. Why I ultimately prefer Lizzy over Paige too. A little bit wider in depth goes a long way to accommodating a few extra things...such as my 9" Swell water bottle.



Exactly. I am suddenly obsessed with taking my water bottle everywhere. Turning into my mother...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Exactly. I am suddenly obsessed with taking my water bottle everywhere. Turning into my mother...



I have said it before, will say it again & again...aging sucks!!

Have a Twizzler!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Really great points Reba. I will say, this is the first tote style that works for me. I can shoulder carry with zero issues - nothing slips, nothing digs in, great size, awesome pockets. Absolutely a keeper. Super tempted to get regular Roxy for travel...



Excuse for Blue Camo Roxy?? Great for travel!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have said it before, will say it again & again...aging sucks!!
> 
> Have a Twizzler!



Aging does suck - supremely!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Excuse for Blue Camo Roxy?? Great for travel!


As if I need any excuse to grab camo Roxy! 

Okay, so honesty time - my tiny fear is that I get camo Roxy and end up traveling with two pieces (xbr or smoxy + Roxy) and I look like that odd woman with the matching bags. I have a teal Felisi bag I love but I won't wear it in winter because my winter jacket is the exact same color and I look like that odd matchy matchy woman.

So if I do get camo Roxy I'll have to impose a "one at a time" rule. I wonder if it might hit advent? I've been wondering how well the camo pieces are doing. Haven't seen any of them at low stock yet... Obviously I know most people aren't freakishly obsessed like me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> As if I need any excuse to grab camo Roxy!
> 
> Okay, so honesty time - my tiny fear is that I get camo Roxy and end up traveling with two pieces (xbr or smoxy + Roxy) and I look like that odd woman with the matching bags. I have a teal Felisi bag I love but I won't wear it in winter because my winter jacket is the exact same color and I look like that odd matchy matchy woman.
> 
> So if I do get camo Roxy I'll have to impose a "one at a time" rule. I wonder if it might hit advent? I've been wondering how well the camo pieces are doing. Haven't seen any of them at low stock yet... Obviously I know most people aren't freakishly obsessed like me.



Haha - freakishly obsessed! They might make it to Black Friday or Advent but then...poof! They will go quickly, I bet. As much as regular Camo Roxy didn't work for me, I may go for the Small Roxy in it. Smoxy will be weekends-only anyway...so maybe that's my chance to have a cute blue camo bag. I love Marcasite, but like you and Camo, I have LaRoxy and Roxy...maybe enough. I was also looking at Jordan backpack in that print, but I am 99% sure my laptop won't fit. Laptop is my only backpack justification.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> As if I need any excuse to grab camo Roxy!
> 
> Okay, so honesty time - my tiny fear is that I get camo Roxy and end up traveling with two pieces (xbr or smoxy + Roxy) and I look like that odd woman with the matching bags. I have a teal Felisi bag I love but I won't wear it in winter because my winter jacket is the exact same color and I look like that odd matchy matchy woman.
> 
> So if I do get camo Roxy I'll have to impose a "one at a time" rule. I wonder if it might hit advent? I've been wondering how well the camo pieces are doing. Haven't seen any of them at low stock yet... Obviously I know most people aren't freakishly obsessed like me.



I have carried two of the same color MZ for travel...


Lizzy crossbody and the quilted City Tote hand carry.  I remember worrying that I would look like a metal store fixture with a grouping from the same collection of bags hanging off of me, lol..., but, I think it works!  Have used this combo on quite a few trips!  Maybe a quilted blue Camo in the metro collection, if they do, will be a better pairing with your crossbody...same but different concept...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha - freakishly obsessed! They might make it to Black Friday or Advent but then...poof! They will go quickly, I bet. As much as regular Camo Roxy didn't work for me, I may go for the Small Roxy in it. Smoxy will be weekends-only anyway...so maybe that's my chance to have a cute blue camo bag. I love Marcasite, but like you and Camo, I have LaRoxy and Roxy...maybe enough. I was also looking at Jordan backpack in that print, but I am 99% sure my laptop won't fit. Laptop is my only backpack justification.



Small Roxy in Camo...that might be a great weekend bag for you!  Has the great bright lining, fun Camo for weekend feel, and I think you said this was one that didn't feel too floppy on top. [emoji4]  I guess you could wait.., if they have great Sales for us, you could get Marcasite too and switch back and forth on the weekends [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

Reba, KG is stunning! They look amazing together. I think you're right, a blue camo Oxford would be a way to pair without being identical. I'm praying hard for the style in the video.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, KG is stunning! They look amazing together. I think you're right, a blue camo Oxford would be a way to pair without being identical. I'm praying hard for the style in the video.
> View attachment 3479398



What video is that?


----------



## makn808

MZW posted a video on YouTube, like an intro to mzw. It shows some new designs when they talk in a showroom and the screen grab I posted is of either Monica or Lucy carrying it while walking.


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> I have carried two of the same color MZ for travel...
> View attachment 3479360
> 
> Lizzy crossbody and the quilted City Tote hand carry.  I remember worrying that I would look like a metal store fixture with a grouping from the same collection of bags hanging off of me, lol..., but, I think it works!  Have used this combo on quite a few trips!  Maybe a quilted blue Camo in the metro collection, if they do, will be a better pairing with your crossbody...same but different concept...



Love this combo!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Love this combo!  Gorgeous!!



Thank you...an oldie but, goodie...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have carried two of the same color MZ for travel...
> View attachment 3479360
> 
> Lizzy crossbody and the quilted City Tote hand carry.  I remember worrying that I would look like a metal store fixture with a grouping from the same collection of bags hanging off of me, lol..., but, I think it works!  Have used this combo on quite a few trips!  Maybe a quilted blue Camo in the metro collection, if they do, will be a better pairing with your crossbody...same but different concept...



Love this set...Kingsport...[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Small Roxy in Camo...that might be a great weekend bag for you!  Has the great bright lining, fun Camo for weekend feel, and I think you said this was one that didn't feel too floppy on top. [emoji4]  I guess you could wait.., if they have great Sales for us, you could get Marcasite too and switch back and forth on the weekends [emoji4]



I think that's the ticket...returning xb roxy and getting either Marcasite or Camo Smoxy. Already processed return paperwork for xb...not my thing. I need some depth. Smoxy will do as long as I get one with a light or bright lining.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Luv you will deff not regret returning CB Roxy. I purchased this bag when it first came out and sold it within a month I think. I really didn't like the 2 smaller front pockets and the floppy top when the bag was full deff don't regret my decision


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Luv you will deff not regret returning CB Roxy. I purchased this bag when it first came out and sold it within a month I think. I really didn't like the 2 smaller front pockets and the floppy top when the bag was full deff don't regret my decision



Tua, what is your Fave bag/bags..you seem to have tried a few...what in the end has worked for your lifestyle and why?  ...maybe others won't mind answering this ?...might help MZ decision makers...


----------



## makn808

All time fave - Paige
New fave - xbRoxy
Fave for field trips/outdoorsy days - smackpack


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Tua, what is your Fave bag/bags..you seem to have tried a few...what in the end has worked for your lifestyle and why?  ...maybe others won't mind answering this ?...might help MZ decision makers...


Honestly Reba I don't know. I'm on a vicious buying and selling cycle right now. everyone around me is so sick and tired of hearing me talk about bags. Its so mentally exhausting. I wish I can focus this bag energy into something else.  At this point I feel like there's something wrong with me for having such a specific bag preference. I purged a lot of my collection not just my MZs but everything else. I have very few bags left now but some of the styles that I've tried, I have found something wrong with each one I really loved Paige but so wished it had removable crossbody strap and slightly bigger depth. I also really loved Hayley but also wished it had slightly bigger depth too. I thought Crossbody Roxy was very pretty but wasnt in love with the bag. Also didn't like the Mia for the same reasons as Paige plus the shape of this bag didn't suit me at all. I love Lizzy(still have her) but so wish it was slightly longer in length the shape of it its a lil odd to me but I really LOVE the depth of it. Bea was just too pretty to look at and wished the handle drop was slightly longer. Coco was very pretty but really didn't like how it didnt held its boxy shape. I didnt like the slouch and shape was a lil odd especially the width of it. Baby Jane was just a tad too tiny even for my small frame and I had 3 of them I really love Jane and still have this style in my collection. I really loved Belle(alot) but this bag was way too heavy(had the black one) on my narrow shoulder even half empty and thats all I can think of for right now. Jane is close to perfect bag for me right now and I'm in love with her


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Honestly Reba I don't know. I'm on a vicious buying and selling cycle right now. everyone around me is so sick and tired of hearing me talk about bags. Its so mentally exhausting. I wish I can focus this bag energy into something else.  At this point I feel like there's something wrong with me for having such a specific bag preference. I purged a lot of my collection not just my MZs but everything else. I have very few bags left now but some of the styles that I've tried, I have found something wrong with each one I really loved Paige but so wished it had removable crossbody strap and slightly bigger depth. I also really loved Hayley but also wished it had slightly bigger depth too. I thought Crossbody Roxy was very pretty but wasnt in love with the bag. Also didn't like the Mia for the same reasons as Paige plus the shape of this bag didn't suit me at all. I love Lizzy(still have her) but so wish it was slightly longer in length the shape of it its a lil odd to me but I really LOVE the depth of it. Bea was just too pretty to look at and wished the handle drop was slightly longer. Coco was very pretty but really didn't like how it didnt held its boxy shape. I didnt like the slouch and shape was a lil odd especially the width of it. Baby Jane was just a tad too tiny even for my small frame and I had 3 of them I really love Jane and still have this style in my collection. I really loved Belle(alot) but this bag was way too heavy(had the black one) on my narrow shoulder even half empty and thats all I can think of for right now. Jane is close to perfect bag for me right now and I'm in love with her[emoji813]


Tua I'm like u. Honestly I've tried a lot more mzw than the ones u had listed too [emoji23] I'm planning to try small Chelsea[emoji28].  I intend to keep black mineral Frankie and another 1-3 mzw maybe. The bags are on the way so I cannot conclude yet.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Honestly Reba I don't know. I'm on a vicious buying and selling cycle right now. everyone around me is so sick and tired of hearing me talk about bags. Its so mentally exhausting. I wish I can focus this bag energy into something else.  At this point I feel like there's something wrong with me for having such a specific bag preference. I purged a lot of my collection not just my MZs but everything else. I have very few bags left now but some of the styles that I've tried, I have found something wrong with each one I really loved Paige but so wished it had removable crossbody strap and slightly bigger depth. I also really loved Hayley but also wished it had slightly bigger depth too. I thought Crossbody Roxy was very pretty but wasnt in love with the bag. Also didn't like the Mia for the same reasons as Paige plus the shape of this bag didn't suit me at all. I love Lizzy(still have her) but so wish it was slightly longer in length the shape of it its a lil odd to me but I really LOVE the depth of it. Bea was just too pretty to look at and wished the handle drop was slightly longer. Coco was very pretty but really didn't like how it didnt held its boxy shape. I didnt like the slouch and shape was a lil odd especially the width of it. Baby Jane was just a tad too tiny even for my small frame and I had 3 of them I really love Jane and still have this style in my collection. I really loved Belle(alot) but this bag was way too heavy(had the black one) on my narrow shoulder even half empty and thats all I can think of for right now. Jane is close to perfect bag for me right now and I'm in love with her



Wow!  Tua!  ...for a second there I thought, maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention because I am not sure what Tua likes!  --well, no wonder I couldn't figure out what you liked!  lol!  You, my friend, are persistent!  And, that is a good thing. You have kept trying and sorted what you liked and didn't like from all those styles - and probs had some fun in the process. We all are not very different. Many here have tried, sold and bought more many times over. Keep sharing your stories!  Always helpful. Funny that in the end, you are with Classic Jane!!

It seems through all your trial and error, you have learned certain features that are deal-breakers for you. One being bag depth.  That is my stickler. Whenever a new style comes out, if I like the look of it, my second stop is to look at dimensions... I love to see the depth of 4" - 5". Too much thinner I move on, too much deeper, I move on.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm always so glad to see I'm not alone! Several of us share the depth concern and the floppiness concern. Tua, you are awesome! Thanks for sharing. We are Jane buddies, and now I understand why you need to try Kate as a larger bag than Jane. Definitely give it a try!  If you don't like, Large Roxy is great and so much lighter than Belle. Reba, you are right: depth is the deal-breaker. For me, so is weight and certain types of floppiness. 

I am using Amethyst Roxy this week and love. Despite my minor annoyances with this style, it has grown on me and I do like it.

All-time fave (big surprise [emoji57]): Jane

New fave: Roxy


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love a 5-6" depth in a larger bag I want to stand up . 4" is great in small to medium bag. 3" is like no base at all and 7" or more like a gym duffel or luggage! I don't want height to be more than 11" because I love shallow bags I can see what's happening in the bottom, and I like an east west width of 12" for smaller bags and 14" on my bigger ones. 15" gets into huge Kate territory and will likely just be too much bag.

I guess I need to try a Jane!


----------



## dcooney4

Favorites
Lizzy
Paige
Small roxy


----------



## Reba

My faves...crossbody Lizzy - her depth is pretty close to 4" (Nordstrom actually lists it as this) and it's definitely wider than Paige; which makes it so much more functional for me. 
Fave shoulder bag is Small Roxy - for my lifestyle, perfect size. Again 4" depth, perfect and the flat handles = comfortable shoulder..exterior pockets and cute lil' cube shape when packed up, love. 
Night out bag, Penny!  So cute. But, not a wimpy night bag!  It too has a 4" depth; you can carry a lot in there (use day too). And the chain dresses the bag up love. Have in quilted Mercury and Bordeaux - wish they would bring this style back!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really want a penny.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really want a penny.



Let's hope they bring her back!  Maybe as an Advent Special, or a Holiday release!  If not, they pop up on E-bay...


----------



## dcooney4

I forgot about my Kara's I really like them too. I usually use them fall/ winter so I haven't started using them again yet, but I will now.


----------



## makn808

Penny! I always wondered if I could make penny work. I just got a Sophie and so far she is the ideal size for my volunteering days. Trying to get a nylon strap through mautto for a little more cb length.


----------



## mariposa08

My favorites right now are -- small sutton, Kate, regular Roxy and non mzw- Rebecca Minkoff Bowie.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I forgot about my Kara's I really like them too. I usually use them fall/ winter so I haven't started using them again yet, but I will now.



I agree with you here!  My Kara's are due to come out and play too!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> My favorites right now are -- small sutton, Kate, regular Roxy and non mzw- Rebecca Minkoff Bowie.



Non-MZ fave - Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack(s) - might have a slight obsession there too [emoji17]-they just keep making pretty colors...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Non-MZ fave - Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack(s) - might have a slight obsession there too [emoji17]-they just keep making pretty colors...



What colors do you have of the HB bags?  I would love to see pictures (no rush of course).


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love a 5-6" depth in a larger bag I want to stand up . 4" is great in small to medium bag. 3" is like no base at all and 7" or more like a gym duffel or luggage! I don't want height to be more than 11" because I love shallow bags I can see what's happening in the bottom, and I like an east west width of 12" for smaller bags and 14" on my bigger ones. 15" gets into huge Kate territory and will likely just be too much bag.
> 
> I guess I need to try a Jane!



My fave dimensions are similar. You need to try Jane if you can do shoulder carry bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My fave non-MZ bags are my Shinola hobo and Reed Krakoff Fighter satchels from before he closed up shop. These take care of my leather fix and are in styles that I don't enjoy in MZ.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> My fave dimensions are similar. You need to try Jane if you can do shoulder carry bags.


I'm convinced!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> What colors do you have of the HB bags?  I would love to see pictures (no rush of course).



This is a newer one..a good friend gave to me to cheer me up when my dog Kipper passed...she knows what I like [emoji6]..I added the twilly to make it Fall-like..


Then this pretty one with a MZ charm..


And...,


Matching tote...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ok..stopping there Mariposa!!  I have the large size backpack too in a gray canvas and in that same black quilted. Crazy?  Maybe [emoji849]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This is a newer one..a good friend gave to me to cheer me up when my dog Kipper passed...she knows what I like [emoji6]..I added the twilly to make it Fall-like..
> View attachment 3480454
> 
> Then this pretty one with a MZ charm..
> View attachment 3480455
> 
> And...,
> View attachment 3480456
> 
> Matching tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480459
> 
> Ok..stopping there Mariposa!!  I have the large size backpack too in a gray canvas and in that same black quilted. Crazy?  Maybe [emoji849]



I LOVE these. I went looking for that black quilted in the large size a while back but was too late and have never seen one in resale. I will get one of these bps eventually.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I LOVE these. I went looking for that black quilted in the large size a while back but was too late and have never seen one in resale. I will get one of these bps eventually.



The Black Quilted fabrication was awesome!  Thus...the 3 styles of bags...in my defense...got 2, 50% off, and one 60% off!  The Quilted had additional heft and really stands alone - totally structured with nothing in them.


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha - freakishly obsessed! They might make it to Black Friday or Advent but then...poof! They will go quickly, I bet. As much as regular Camo Roxy didn't work for me, I may go for the Small Roxy in it. Smoxy will be weekends-only anyway...so maybe that's my chance to have a cute blue camo bag. I love Marcasite, but like you and Camo, I have LaRoxy and Roxy...maybe enough. I was also looking at Jordan backpack in that print, but I am 99% sure my laptop won't fit. Laptop is my only backpack justification.



I've been using the Jordan backpack in Army to tote my work laptop back and forth to work for the past month and I absolutely love it! I've been getting tons of compliments on it, too. How big is your laptop @LuvAllBags ? Mine measures 13.25" x 9" and it just barely fits in the padded laptop section.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> This is a newer one..a good friend gave to me to cheer me up when my dog Kipper passed...she knows what I like [emoji6]..I added the twilly to make it Fall-like..
> View attachment 3480454
> 
> Then this pretty one with a MZ charm..
> View attachment 3480455
> 
> And...,
> View attachment 3480456
> 
> Matching tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480459
> 
> Ok..stopping there Mariposa!!  I have the large size backpack too in a gray canvas and in that same black quilted. Crazy?  Maybe [emoji849]



Gorgeous bags Reba!  Those black quilted bags are really sharp.  HB seems to have gorgeous details on their bags-- definitely what mzw use to be like, but they don't seem to be doing as many lush details.  I can see why you love them.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Former fave: Mia 1.5

Replaced by new fave: Jorbo [emoji170]

Fave for work: Jane and LaRoxy [emoji171]

Fave non-MZW: Bal Day [emoji169]

Random fave: Azalea Bea [emoji178]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

tua said:


> Honestly Reba I don't know. I'm on a vicious buying and selling cycle right now. everyone around me is so sick and tired of hearing me talk about bags. Its so mentally exhausting. I wish I can focus this bag energy into something else.  At this point I feel like there's something wrong with me for having such a specific bag preference. I purged a lot of my collection not just my MZs but everything else. I have very few bags left now but some of the styles that I've tried, I have found something wrong with each one I really loved Paige but so wished it had removable crossbody strap and slightly bigger depth. I also really loved Hayley but also wished it had slightly bigger depth too. I thought Crossbody Roxy was very pretty but wasnt in love with the bag. Also didn't like the Mia for the same reasons as Paige plus the shape of this bag didn't suit me at all. I love Lizzy(still have her) but so wish it was slightly longer in length the shape of it its a lil odd to me but I really LOVE the depth of it. Bea was just too pretty to look at and wished the handle drop was slightly longer. Coco was very pretty but really didn't like how it didnt held its boxy shape. I didnt like the slouch and shape was a lil odd especially the width of it. Baby Jane was just a tad too tiny even for my small frame and I had 3 of them I really love Jane and still have this style in my collection. I really loved Belle(alot) but this bag was way too heavy(had the black one) on my narrow shoulder even half empty and thats all I can think of for right now. Jane is close to perfect bag for me right now and I'm in love with her



Like you, I also ran around in circles trying all kinds of styles that theoretically should have worked but didn't. Overlooked Jane for years because it doesn't have a cross body strap. Now she's a staple.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> This is a newer one..a good friend gave to me to cheer me up when my dog Kipper passed...she knows what I like [emoji6]..I added the twilly to make it Fall-like..
> View attachment 3480454
> 
> Then this pretty one with a MZ charm..
> View attachment 3480455
> 
> And...,
> View attachment 3480456
> 
> Matching tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480459
> 
> Ok..stopping there Mariposa!!  I have the large size backpack too in a gray canvas and in that same black quilted. Crazy?  Maybe [emoji849]


Wow! That is some beautiful collection. I only have this one.


----------



## BethL

Has anyone heard of any new colors for Holiday? I still am leaning toward the small Chelsea but wonder what new colors are coming out. Holiday leans towards the sparkly/shiny which I normally don't buy. I hope there are some pics coming before my $25 code expires! I wish everything wasn't such a big secret! LOL


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I've been using the Jordan backpack in Army to tote my work laptop back and forth to work for the past month and I absolutely love it! I've been getting tons of compliments on it, too. How big is your laptop @LuvAllBags ? Mine measures 13.25" x 9" and it just barely fits in the padded laptop section.



Ooh - mine has the same measurements as yours!! It will fit?? Exciting!  I thought no for sure...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Black Quilted fabrication was awesome!  Thus...the 3 styles of bags...in my defense...got 2, 50% off, and one 60% off!  The Quilted had additional heft and really stands alone - totally structured with nothing in them.



It is terrific. I have been eyeing up the star print one on the site now. So cute.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Former fave: Mia 1.5
> 
> Replaced by new fave: Jorbo [emoji170]
> 
> Fave for work: Jane and LaRoxy [emoji171]
> 
> Fave non-MZW: Bal Day [emoji169]
> 
> Random fave: Azalea Bea [emoji178]



Random fave...haha, love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Has anyone heard of any new colors for Holiday? I still am leaning toward the small Chelsea but wonder what new colors are coming out. Holiday leans towards the sparkly/shiny which I normally don't buy. I hope there are some pics coming before my $25 code expires! I wish everything wasn't such a big secret! LOL



I don't think we'll see any Holiday until later in Oct. Probably Halloween  accessories soon.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't think we'll see any Holiday until later in Oct. Probably Halloween  accessories soon.



I hope Halloween is soon.., they always wait until it's almost too late to bother..  By the time they post, you order, ship, receive..whoops [emoji316] just in time to store away for next year...[emoji317]. That's why I never have...yet.


----------



## morejunkny

nyshopaholic said:


> I've been using the Jordan backpack in Army to tote my work laptop back and forth to work for the past month and I absolutely love it! I've been getting tons of compliments on it, too. How big is your laptop @LuvAllBags ? Mine measures 13.25" x 9" and it just barely fits in the padded laptop section.



I just bought this too for the same reason (work) and love it so far. My 13" laptop also barely fits, but it does, and the rest of the bag is nice and spacious and organized. My other primary work bag is a Mulberry Bayswater, which weighs tons more, especially with a laptop in it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I've been using the Jordan backpack in Army to tote my work laptop back and forth to work for the past month and I absolutely love it! I've been getting tons of compliments on it, too. How big is your laptop @LuvAllBags ? Mine measures 13.25" x 9" and it just barely fits in the padded laptop section.





morejunkny said:


> I just bought this too for the same reason (work) and love it so far. My 13" laptop also barely fits, but it does, and the rest of the bag is nice and spacious and organized. My other primary work bag is a Mulberry Bayswater, which weighs tons more, especially with a laptop in it.



You two are convincing me I need to try one! I have been searching for the right backpack forever.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I forgot about my Kara's I really like them too. I usually use them fall/ winter so I haven't started using them again yet, but I will now.



DC...you had a great idea..., was out with my hubby today..took Kara with me [emoji4]..


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> DC...you had a great idea..., was out with my hubby today..took Kara with me [emoji4]..
> View attachment 3481595


Reba, gorgeous, you look so chic!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> DC...you had a great idea..., was out with my hubby today..took Kara with me [emoji4]..
> View attachment 3481595



Love the ensemble!


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> You two are convincing me I need to try one! I have been searching for the right backpack forever.



I think you should try it. I have one and love it. I just use the laptop compartment for my iPad but there's still plenty of room in the other pockets. 

Also, I was thinking about you today. I also have the Jordan hobo bag and I took it to my son's water polo tournament--filled it with snacks and a water bottle with room to spare! [emoji2]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> DC...you had a great idea..., was out with my hubby today..took Kara with me [emoji4]..
> View attachment 3481595


Looking fabulous Reba!


----------



## Reba

^^^thanks for compliments on my Kara guys. We must remember the beauty of Classic Black with gold HW and that red edging.., should probs stock up on any styles we love before they cheap that up too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> ^^^thanks for compliments on my Kara guys. We must remember the beauty of Classic Black with gold HW and that red edging.., should probs stock up on any styles we love before they cheap that up too.



I second that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beth24 said:


> I think you should try it. I have one and love it. I just use the laptop compartment for my iPad but there's still plenty of room in the other pockets.
> 
> Also, I was thinking about you today. I also have the Jordan hobo bag and I took it to my son's water polo tournament--filled it with snacks and a water bottle with room to spare! [emoji2]



Thanks for the tip! I will keep my eye on these two styles! Does the hobo strap stay on your shoulder without slipping off?


----------



## Mims1

tua said:


> Honestly Reba I don't know. I'm on a vicious buying and selling cycle right now. everyone around me is so sick and tired of hearing me talk about bags. Its so mentally exhausting. I wish I can focus this bag energy into something else.  At this point I feel like there's something wrong with me for having such a specific bag preference. I purged a lot of my collection not just my MZs but everything else. I have very few bags left now but some of the styles that I've tried, I have found something wrong with each one I really loved Paige but so wished it had removable crossbody strap and slightly bigger depth. I also really loved Hayley but also wished it had slightly bigger depth too. I thought Crossbody Roxy was very pretty but wasnt in love with the bag. Also didn't like the Mia for the same reasons as Paige plus the shape of this bag didn't suit me at all. I love Lizzy(still have her) but so wish it was slightly longer in length the shape of it its a lil odd to me but I really LOVE the depth of it. Bea was just too pretty to look at and wished the handle drop was slightly longer. Coco was very pretty but really didn't like how it didnt held its boxy shape. I didnt like the slouch and shape was a lil odd especially the width of it. Baby Jane was just a tad too tiny even for my small frame and I had 3 of them I really love Jane and still have this style in my collection. I really loved Belle(alot) but this bag was way too heavy(had the black one) on my narrow shoulder even half empty and thats all I can think of for right now. Jane is close to perfect bag for me right now and I'm in love with her



Tua well said!!! You're not alone. I feel the same. While I like all the MZW bags I've gotten there's something off about each... either it's a tad small, too big, not enough depth, too wide, too floppy...I catch myself saying "if only it had this, or a little more of that". LOL I think that's a big reason why we buy so many.


----------



## Mims1

Reba said:


> This is a newer one..a good friend gave to me to cheer me up when my dog Kipper passed...she knows what I like [emoji6]..I added the twilly to make it Fall-like..
> View attachment 3480454
> 
> Then this pretty one with a MZ charm..
> View attachment 3480455
> 
> And...,
> View attachment 3480456
> 
> Matching tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480459
> 
> Ok..stopping there Mariposa!!  I have the large size backpack too in a gray canvas and in that same black quilted. Crazy?  Maybe [emoji849]



These are so beautiful!! I especially love the yellow one...and the bow!!! What an amazing friend you have.


----------



## Reba

Mims1 said:


> These are so beautiful!! I especially love the yellow one...and the bow!!! What an amazing friend you have.



She's the best!  Been around since First Grade days!  And that was back when the dinosaurs roamed freely!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> She's the best!  Been around since First Grade days!  And that was back when the dinosaurs roamed freely!!


Haha Reba I love ur sense of humor you always have me laughing


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Haha Reba I love ur sense of humor you always have me laughing



[emoji4]...my children....with those 2...it was get a sense of humor, and quick...or I was going to be toast..roller coaster ride comes to mind..a 20-year long roller coaster ride...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> [emoji4]...my children....with those 2...it was get a sense of humor, and quick...or I was going to be toast..roller coaster ride comes to mind..a 20-year long roller coaster ride...


Hopefully I get a sense of humor and some personality changes after I have my first child. I'm way too timid and stiff bags are my only form expression


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Hopefully I get a sense of humor and some personality changes after I have my first child. I'm way too timid and stiff bags are my only form expression



You will...it's called survival.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone here bought the Maroon Mushroom Toadstool?  And, if so, do you have any bags with the red edging...does it coordinate with the red?  ...just wondering..always looking for ways to add crap..don't know why...[emoji4]


----------



## Beth24

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the tip! I will keep my eye on these two styles! Does the hobo strap stay on your shoulder without slipping off?



Yes like a dream.


----------



## shoecrazy

About how long does it usually take MZW to process returns? I have several pending returns that I'm waiting on before I place my next order and their slowness is cramping my style!


----------



## makn808

They're unpredictable to me. I've had returns processed a day after they receive and I've had to wait the full ten business days after receipt. Sorry they're taking so long for you...it is a pain to wait so long for processing.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone here recently purchased a gift card from website?  I wanted an e-card type...  Called and they said that's all they do...but when you start to go through process, it sure seems like I am about to purchase a mailed hard card..?


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> About how long does it usually take MZW to process returns? I have several pending returns that I'm waiting on before I place my next order and their slowness is cramping my style!



Lately they take longer...more like the 10 days...especially if you use the Fedex return label. It used to be quicker.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So I decided to keep the CB Roxy. It was all boxed up to go back...sat there for a few days...thought and thought about it...decided I want to give it a whirl, especially with the short strap. Unpacked for the second time, unwrapped...now it's mine. Will keep you all posted about how I like it (or not)!


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> So I decided to keep the CB Roxy. It was all boxed up to go back...sat there for a few days...thought and thought about it...decided I want to give it a whirl, especially with the short strap. Unpacked for the second time, unwrapped...now it's mine. Will keep you all posted about how I like it (or not)!



Do keep us posted! I've bought and returned two now. I haven't found the right color yet, but I'm pretty sure it could become a weekend staple for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried LaRoxy today since it was a "Carry All My Crap Monday." I cannot believe I'm saying this, but I actually filled it up. That's how much stuff I carry on Mondays. So ridiculous. But it wasn't too heavy, lol!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Do keep us posted! I've bought and returned two now. I haven't found the right color yet, but I'm pretty sure it could become a weekend staple for me.



Will do! Weekend staple is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Carried LaRoxy today since it was a "Carry All My Crap Monday." I cannot believe I'm saying this, but I actually filled it up. That's how much stuff I carry on Mondays. So ridiculous. But it wasn't too heavy, lol!!!


Haha CAMC Mondays! I have to say again, while the Roxy line isn't as pretty, it sure is proving to be super functional in all sizes which is really great.


----------



## dmc60

I'm going to throw a little love to Marcasite Toni.  Here she is with my laptop (12.5"), fairly full pouch, old HH Turnlock wallet and a folder full of agendas and minutes!  A file folder fits in virtually flush with the top.  If I feel like lifting weights, I can easily fit my Ipad in too - but I have a ZAGG keyboard case and it really adds weight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I'm going to throw a little love to Marcasite Toni.  Here she is with my laptop (12.5"), fairly full pouch, old HH Turnlock wallet and a folder full of agendas and minutes!  A file folder fits in virtually flush with the top.  If I feel like lifting weights, I can easily fit my Ipad in too - but I have a ZAGG keyboard case and it really adds weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483453



Love it! It is a great style to stay organized for the office.


----------



## makn808

Toni is a really pretty work bag. All your things fit nicely and with style!


----------



## dmc60

Thanks!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dmc60 said:


> I'm going to throw a little love to Marcasite Toni.  Here she is with my laptop (12.5"), fairly full pouch, old HH Turnlock wallet and a folder full of agendas and minutes!  A file folder fits in virtually flush with the top.  If I feel like lifting weights, I can easily fit my Ipad in too - but I have a ZAGG keyboard case and it really adds weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483453


love the organization and all the compartments on this bag perfect work tote


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba, I am loving those Jetsetter Convertible Backpacks.  I have never seen one but am thinking I may order.  Are they light?  Easy to carry?  I am in love with the MZ Roxy so I wander if this would be a more formal option... plus I love the backpack and that it can carry my laptop!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

dmc60 said:


> I'm going to throw a little love to Marcasite Toni.  Here she is with my laptop (12.5"), fairly full pouch, old HH Turnlock wallet and a folder full of agendas and minutes!  A file folder fits in virtually flush with the top.  If I feel like lifting weights, I can easily fit my Ipad in too - but I have a ZAGG keyboard case and it really adds weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483453


Hi-I have not been on TPF in a long time! This is the very bag I'm considering, along with the Black Small Nikki. I feel like the Small Nikki might be too small and the Toni too big. Does the Toni seem like luggage when you carry it? I'm a stay at home mom and my kids are older ( 7 and 12). I want to fit a large wallet, small water bottle, medium planner, scarf, snacks and book. It seems the Toni can carry this and more...I just don't want it to be huge! Does anyone have a small Nikki?
Thanks!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

New arrivals up on their website!


----------



## makn808

Holiday collection is online! Very nice selection!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Reba, I am loving those Jetsetter Convertible Backpacks.  I have never seen one but am thinking I may order.  Are they light?  Easy to carry?  I am in love with the MZ Roxy so I wander if this would be a more formal option... plus I love the backpack and that it can carry my laptop!



You would definitely need larger size Jetsetter for computer..., but you need to carefully check measurements. It is more of a purse than a computer bag to be honest. I love both sizes. Love the bag...but, I don't need to carry anything larger than an iPad.

I carry sometimes by the top handle, sometimes slung by one strap on one shoulder and sometimes full backpack style. I really do love. I have one called Canvas that is a gray with gold hardware and black saffiano leather; easily my most used bag of the year (large size). Goes with everything. I believe it is on pre-order right now. 
View attachment 3483943


----------



## dmc60

AlohaGirl01 said:


> Hi-I have not been on TPF in a long time! This is the very bag I'm considering, along with the Black Small Nikki. I feel like the Small Nikki might be too small and the Toni too big. Does the Toni seem like luggage when you carry it? I'm a stay at home mom and my kids are older ( 7 and 12). I want to fit a large wallet, small water bottle, medium planner, scarf, snacks and book. It seems the Toni can carry this and more...I just don't want it to be huge! Does anyone have a small Nikki?
> Thanks!


It does not feel like luggage to me, but I am trying to avoid the HUGE bags I used to carry.  I'm 5'8" and well-padded, so sometimes smaller bags look out of proportion.  For me, the Toni and the Jane are sort of similar in size but are organized very differently,   I LOVE my Jane(s) but what I am REALLY liking in Toni is the 3 specific spaces.  Jane feels a little 'dressier' and Toni feels very work-a-day.  Toni also has the 3-straps, but I haven't used them.
You MIGHT be able to fit your items in a small roxy, but it would be pretty packed.


----------



## mariposa08

I love Luna. I wish I could buy every single thing in it.


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> You would definitely need larger size Jetsetter for computer..., but you need to carefully check measurements. It is more of a purse than a computer bag to be honest. I love both sizes. Love the bag...but, I don't need to carry anything larger than an iPad.



Thanks!  My computer is tiny (well, 12.3 inches) so it looked like it would fit.  I might order without monogram to see.  Thank you!  Your bags are gorgeous!!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> Thanks!  My computer is tiny (well, 12.3 inches) so it looked like it would fit.  I might order without monogram to see.  Thank you!  Your bags are gorgeous!!



Which color are you thinking?  I just updated my previous post ^^
And wait for Sale..they always have sales!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

dmc60 said:


> It does not feel like luggage to me, but I am trying to avoid the HUGE bags I used to carry.  I'm 5'8" and well-padded, so sometimes smaller bags look out of proportion.  For me, the Toni and the Jane are sort of similar in size but are organized very differently,   I LOVE my Jane(s) but what I am REALLY liking in Toni is the 3 specific spaces.  Jane feels a little 'dressier' and Toni feels very work-a-day.  Toni also has the 3-straps, but I haven't used them.
> You MIGHT be able to fit your items in a small roxy, but it would be pretty packed.


Thank you! Very helpful information!


----------



## lv lover steph

Reba said:


> Which color are you thinking?  I just updated my previous post ^^
> And wait for Sale..they always have sales!



I love the blue and red...maybe red!


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> I love the blue and red...maybe red!



So pretty..I vote red [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

Nice Holiday items!  I had some MZrewards money. One thing I haven't been able to shake is Maroon. I love that color. Estrie posted that Small Sutton a while ago with that Toadstool mushroom...[emoji7]. I just ordered that, along with one of those new loop charm holders.  I will miss an outside pocket..but, Smutton is so lightweight and darn cute...and that color....


----------



## makn808

Maroon is very rich and gorgeous! I like some of the holiday offerings...Ariana is nice - reminds me of a bigger coach two zip wristlet. And I'd totally pick up an xbroxy in platinum luster if it hits advent.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Nice Holiday items!  I had some MZrewards money. One thing I haven't been able to shake is Maroon. I love that color. Estrie posted that Small Sutton a while ago with that Toadstool mushroom...[emoji7]. I just ordered that, along with one of those new loop charm holders.  I will miss an outside pocket..but, Smutton is so lightweight and darn cute...and that color....



I used my rewards for maroon small sutton and I'm really happy with it.  It goes with all my clothes and dark red is always a classic color to carry IMO.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I used my rewards for maroon small sutton and I'm really happy with it.  It goes with all my clothes and dark red is always a classic color to carry IMO.



It doesn't have a rust tinge in person does it?  Some pics on different websites look rusty..was on the fence with Black Lacquer Smutton.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Maroon is very rich and gorgeous! I like some of the holiday offerings...Ariana is nice - reminds me of a bigger coach two zip wristlet. And I'd totally pick up an xbroxy in platinum luster if it hits advent.



The Platinum Luster is very much reminding me of my Gunmetal Twill which is coated. Such a great durable fabric. And versatile color too.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It doesn't have a rust tinge in person does it?  Some pics on different websites look rusty..was on the fence with Black Lacquer Smutton.



To me it's a brick red-- not rusty.  I hope you like it.


----------



## makn808

I had a charcoal luster Paige for a bit but sold it...why I can't even remember. I'm thinking the pretty sheen will add that bit of oomph to Roxy like camo does. 
I recently took out Paige and now I'm wondering if xbroxy can hold more. Paige narrows as you get to the top while xbroxy keeps a consistent depth, bottom to top. I couldn't fit an h2o bottle on to top in Paige but I could in xbroxy. 
I'm having crazy thoughts of selling my two Paiges and buying platinum luster right now guilt free. Oy...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> To me it's a brick red-- not rusty.  I hope you like it.



Thank you..probably will.., if not tone I am thinking of, I can exchange.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I had a charcoal luster Paige for a bit but sold it...why I can't even remember. I'm thinking the pretty sheen will add that bit of oomph to Roxy like camo does.
> I recently took out Paige and now I'm wondering if xbroxy can hold more. Paige narrows as you get to the top while xbroxy keeps a consistent depth, bottom to top. I couldn't fit an h2o bottle on to top in Paige but I could in xbroxy.
> I'm having crazy thoughts of selling my two Paiges and buying platinum luster right now guilt free. Oy...



I couldn't figure out why Paige didn't quite work..maybe that's why..blamed depth..but, maybe like you say, it's the way it gets even more narrow. Do think Paige is so pretty though.


----------



## makn808

Paige is quite the pretty girl. My practical side is telling me not to have too many bags in the same size. Meh, I'm likely just trying to justify ordering something!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Paige is quite the pretty girl. My practical side is telling me not to have too many bags in the same size. Meh, I'm likely just trying to justify ordering something!



[emoji849]...don't know what you mean?   Ok, ok...yes I do..[emoji20]


----------



## makn808

Hahaha Reba! I just worked out to try and clear my head of new launch trigger finger syndrome. I did come to the conclusion I would keep my Paiges for now. If it's my most useful size, then having a handful of bags in different colors is alright. Yep, love that burst of seratonin.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It doesn't have a rust tinge in person does it?  Some pics on different websites look rusty..was on the fence with Black Lacquer Smutton.





mariposa08 said:


> To me it's a brick red-- not rusty.  I hope you like it.



I agree...not rusty, not purpley. Dark red.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy to see the Holiday items! I like Platinum Luster and since I missed the last gray luster that many of you bought, I think I will grab this one at some point. Maybe this will be my Small Roxy. 

Luna is pretty but not for me unless I go for a cosmetic or wallet, neither of which I need more of. I just can't carry off the printed bags. Cute, though, and I looooove the leather on the inside of the Luna Ingrid wallet.

I love the small leather quilted wristlet. It has card slots! 

Most of all, I love the Platinum Luster Leather CB Abbey!! But I will not buy...one CB Abbey works for me. If I did not already have black, this would be mine in a hot second.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Hahaha Reba! I just worked out to try and clear my head of new launch trigger finger syndrome. I did come to the conclusion I would keep my Paiges for now. If it's my most useful size, then having a handful of bags in different colors is alright. Yep, love that burst of seratonin.



Haha - new launch trigger finger! I definitely have that affliction!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nice Holiday items!  I had some MZrewards money. One thing I haven't been able to shake is Maroon. I love that color. Estrie posted that Small Sutton a while ago with that Toadstool mushroom...[emoji7]. I just ordered that, along with one of those new loop charm holders.  I will miss an outside pocket..but, Smutton is so lightweight and darn cute...and that color....



Beautiful choice! I love Maroon! And the toadstool mushroom is my favorite charm of the season. Adorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Surprised no one's mentioned Nikki Tote...I am intrigued, but not in the Black Chain. I will wait for another color. With a new style like this, there will undoubtedly be other colors. I have enough black bags.


----------



## makn808

Luv, I'll bet the Roxy series in PLuster will totally give the tops more structure and keep any schlumpiness to a minimum.

Nikki tote looks like a classic helmet tote! I'm not a N/S gal but the tall pockets look super useful.

I just looked at milled to see which late releases hit advent to try and predict if PLuster might be discounted. Doesn't look hopeful unless a style is a staff pick. Boo.


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned Nikki Tote...I am intrigued, but not in the Black Chain. I will wait for another color. With a new style like this, there will undoubtedly be other colors. I have enough black bags.


From estrie's post earlier in September - it looks like a purpley maroon...


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, I'll bet the Roxy series in PLuster will totally give the tops more structure and keep any schlumpiness to a minimum.
> 
> Nikki tote looks like a classic helmet tote! I'm not a N/S gal but the tall pockets look super useful.
> 
> I just looked at milled to see which late releases hit advent to try and predict if PLuster might be discounted. Doesn't look hopeful unless a style is a staff pick. Boo.


A local boutique has the platinum luster roxy camera bag and it's definitely a thicker material that should give more structure.  Could be great in the small roxy!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful choice! I love Maroon! And the toadstool mushroom is my favorite charm of the season. Adorable.



Thank you.., Hurricane Matthew is destroying a planned getaway with my husband and daughter, who is going to be on Fall break this weekend.., hopefully Smutton will cheer me up!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, I'll bet the Roxy series in PLuster will totally give the tops more structure and keep any schlumpiness to a minimum.
> 
> Nikki tote looks like a classic helmet tote! I'm not a N/S gal but the tall pockets look super useful.
> 
> I just looked at milled to see which late releases hit advent to try and predict if PLuster might be discounted. Doesn't look hopeful unless a style is a staff pick. Boo.



That's a great point...I bet this will have more structure! Woo hoo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> From estrie's post earlier in September - it looks like a purpley maroon...
> 
> View attachment 3484280



Yes! Now that is a color I could do!


----------



## makn808

Aw, sorry for the cancelled plans Reba. Smutton will surely make you smile!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you.., Hurricane Matthew is destroying a planned getaway with my husband and daughter, who is going to be on Fall break this weekend.., hopefully Smutton will cheer me up!!



Boo! That stinks! Yay for bag distraction!


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned Nikki Tote...I am intrigued, but not in the Black Chain. I will wait for another color. With a new style like this, there will undoubtedly be other colors. I have enough black bags.


Maybe it's just me, but the Nikki tote reminds me of Bianca - especially in the back


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the Nikki tote reminds me of Bianca - especially in the back



Nope, not just you..., description says inspired by Bianca...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Aw, sorry for the cancelled plans Reba. Smutton will surely make you smile!





LuvAllBags said:


> Boo! That stinks! Yay for bag distraction!



Yes..and what were we saying earlier about order justification? ...this was mine...


----------



## makn808

Totally justified!


----------



## shoecrazy

I ordered like 5 new bags to check out  - I really should just take a road trip to a store so I can see it all in person and try stuff on. I have an embarrassing number of pending returns right now. But in my defense, I purged my whole bag collection two years ago and have literally been getting by with only a large black longchamp planetes and a small black longchamp planetes since then. Trying to build back slowly and thoughtfully though. I'm pretty picky.


----------



## makn808

Shoecrazy! Congrats on the purge...that takes so much discipline, and it must feel amazing to start fresh. Definitely post pics and reviews here when your haul arrives!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I ordered like 5 new bags to check out  - I really should just take a road trip to a store so I can see it all in person and try stuff on. I have an embarrassing number of pending returns right now. But in my defense, I purged my whole bag collection two years ago and have literally been getting by with only a large black longchamp planetes and a small black longchamp planetes since then. Trying to build back slowly and thoughtfully though. I'm pretty picky.



Good for you! A thoughtful collection is a great thing!


----------



## Reba

shoecrazy said:


> I ordered like 5 new bags to check out  - I really should just take a road trip to a store so I can see it all in person and try stuff on. I have an embarrassing number of pending returns right now. But in my defense, I purged my whole bag collection two years ago and have literally been getting by with only a large black longchamp planetes and a small black longchamp planetes since then. Trying to build back slowly and thoughtfully though. I'm pretty picky.



I think my collection is really thoughtful...I have gone through with the goal of purging; can only come up with 1 that I really haven't used more than a couple of times.


----------



## psucutie

MNBags said:


> A local boutique has the platinum luster roxy camera bag and it's definitely a thicker material that should give more structure.  Could be great in the small roxy!



Good to know- I ordered it today!


----------



## shoecrazy

Reba said:


> I think my collection is really thoughtful...I have gone through with the goal of purging; can only come up with 1 that I really haven't used more than a couple of times.



That's great. I used to find myself hanging onto bags just because they're pretty. I also tend to do a lot of shopping for my imaginary lifestyle, which is much more cosmopolitan than my actual lifestyle. That's why I'm trying to acquire bags slowly now--it gives me time to judge whether I'm really putting them to use, and if not, I rehome them.


----------



## dcooney4

MNBags said:


> A local boutique has the platinum luster roxy camera bag and it's definitely a thicker material that should give more structure.  Could be great in the small roxy!


The luster fabric holds up to just about any weather. I have two bags in this kind of fabric.


----------



## Reba

shoecrazy said:


> That's great. I used to find myself hanging onto bags just because they're pretty. I also tend to do a lot of shopping for my imaginary lifestyle, which is much more cosmopolitan than my actual lifestyle. That's why I'm trying to acquire bags slowly now--it gives me time to judge whether I'm really putting them to use, and if not, I rehome them.



Your "imaginary" lifestyle, lol...I have a girlfriend who does this, always goes for the most grand, beautiful pieces, and she will look at me...I will just ask, "you wearing those sparkles to the market tomorrow?" ha ha


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love Luna. I wish I could buy every single thing in it.



Are you going to get maybe one piece in Luna?  It is pretty!  Did you notice the lining in the Smutton?  Pretty...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! Now that is a color I could do!



Where do you think that color is?  It has gold hardware too!  They don't do much gold hw lately...


----------



## Reba

Those Black Moto Jordan bags...wow that's a pop of color lining!  Namkha, have you ordered that hobo yet [emoji4]?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Are you going to get maybe one piece in Luna?  It is pretty!  Did you notice the lining in the Smutton?  Pretty...



Yeah will either go for the small sutton or the medium metro.  Might get the large savoy too.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah will either go for the small sutton or the medium metro.  Might get the large savoy too.



That'a girl...  Pics when you do!


----------



## fayewolf

Eyeing the maroon Toni for traveling work bag, how often does MZ Wallace do sales ?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I freaking love my river Frankie. I want more colors 
Luv, why do you like Jane better?


----------



## Reba

fayewolf said:


> Eyeing the maroon Toni for traveling work bag, how often does MZ Wallace do sales ?



Will pretty next have a special for day after Thanksgiving, then Advent brings specials everyday! One per day...


----------



## makn808

fayewolf said:


> Eyeing the maroon Toni for traveling work bag, how often does MZ Wallace do sales ?



They'll start a black Friday sale and then DEC has advent!


----------



## Reba

I was thinking all night that I should have got the Black Lacquer Smutton. Got my Maroon...and I love it. If I had ordered the lacquer, I am sure I would have loved that too. I got the Toadstool which is adorable...and the new charm holder...makes the mushroom hang a little nicer, and I will be able to take it off quickly and put on another bag easily if I want. In case anyone is wondering, the maroon color of the charm does look good with the bags with the red edging.
View attachment 3485256


----------



## makn808

Reba, so glad maroon is love.

The new charmholder is quite clever and priced nicely.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, so glad maroon is love.
> 
> The new charmholder is quite clever and priced nicely.



Yes.., I may pick up another charm holder in gold at some point..useful for the charm obsessed...


----------



## BethL

I'm so sad but I'm having to wait a couple of weeks to order a bag due to cash flow issues (mainly, paying for vet bills!!) If anyone wants my code go for it: 
mzwemp2p0ooae


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba I LOVE your maroon combo!!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Reba I LOVE your maroon combo!!



Thank you...it is pretty [emoji173]️  I blame Estrie for planting the seed in my brain on this combo...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I was thinking all night that I should have got the Black Lacquer Smutton. Got my Maroon...and I love it. If I had ordered the lacquer, I am sure I would have loved that too. I got the Toadstool which is adorable...and the new charm holder...makes the mushroom hang a little nicer, and I will be able to take it off quickly and put on another bag easily if I want. In case anyone is wondering, the maroon color of the charm does look good with the bags with the red edging.
> View attachment 3485256



So happy you love it! For some reason I can't see the pic, but I'm sure it's beautiful!


----------



## missemily

I so badly want to see the Jordan tote!!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> So happy you love it! For some reason I can't see the pic, but I'm sure it's beautiful!



I put it in the pics thread too..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I was thinking all night that I should have got the Black Lacquer Smutton. Got my Maroon...and I love it. If I had ordered the lacquer, I am sure I would have loved that too. I got the Toadstool which is adorable...and the new charm holder...makes the mushroom hang a little nicer, and I will be able to take it off quickly and put on another bag easily if I want. In case anyone is wondering, the maroon color of the charm does look good with the bags with the red edging.
> View attachment 3485256



I [emoji173]️ it! Beautiful choice!! This color is one of my new faves.


----------



## LuvAllBags

fayewolf said:


> Eyeing the maroon Toni for traveling work bag, how often does MZ Wallace do sales ?



Only a few times a year. Maroon may go on sale on Black Friday, and if not, it could get added as a special in Dec, or added to the later markdowns in Jan.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Where do you think that color is?  It has gold hardware too!  They don't do much gold hw lately...



Probably in the second holiday release, which I think is early Nov, maybe?  They always do another new release before the sale starts.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> That's great. I used to find myself hanging onto bags just because they're pretty. I also tend to do a lot of shopping for my imaginary lifestyle, which is much more cosmopolitan than my actual lifestyle. That's why I'm trying to acquire bags slowly now--it gives me time to judge whether I'm really putting them to use, and if not, I rehome them.



I like this - for your imaginary lifestyle...I have a friend who buys her cars for her imaginary lifestyle.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I freaking love my river Frankie. I want more colors
> Luv, why do you like Jane better?



I like Jane and Frankie about the same. But Jane is much lighter on the shoulder and is still organized enough for me because the outside pockets are so big. It also has the perfect depth for me. No other bag has such a perfect all around size for what I generally carry. 

My only knock on Frankie is weight. I love everything else about it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Are you going to get maybe one piece in Luna?  It is pretty!  Did you notice the lining in the Smutton?  Pretty...



That lining is so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

missemily said:


> I so badly want to see the Jordan tote!!!



It looks really interesting! Love the strap/handle options.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I like this - for your imaginary lifestyle...I have a friend who buys her cars for her imaginary lifestyle.


That could get really expensive!  I'm sure she's not buying Honda Civics!  I buy jewelry for my imaginary lifestyle.  I've been known to clean the bathroom all bejeweled!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> That could get really expensive!  I'm sure she's not buying Honda Civics!  I buy jewelry for my imaginary lifestyle.  I've been known to clean the bathroom all bejeweled!



I love this!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I put it in the pics thread too..


Love it!  Looks great with those mushrooms!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> That could get really expensive!  I'm sure she's not buying Honda Civics!  I buy jewelry for my imaginary lifestyle.  I've been known to clean the bathroom all bejeweled!



Girl after my own [emoji173]️... I do my hair, makeup, outfit...ok..time to go do crap errands...oh well..., you know the one time I don't I will see 10 people from 20 years ago..


----------



## Reba

Was it a year ago that some of us here were complaining about the selection and styles?  Well..., I guess they've shut us up!  The Holiday line so far really is great!  I keep looking at it..I better start being nice..[emoji1335]


----------



## Reba

Mariposa, I know you are a butterfly fan...did you notice they added a butterfly charm to the Monogram Charm Tag - charm choices?  It's really pretty...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Was it a year ago that some of us here were complaining about the selection and styles?  Well..., I guess they've shut us up!  The Holiday line so far really is great!  I keep looking at it..I better start being nice..[emoji1335]



Agree. Much improved selection this year. I've been looking too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks for the explanation, luv! I don't mind weight so much since I drive from suburbs to university parking lot and short jaunt inside. When with my kids I just take woc with me because anymore than that  and I'm totally burdened(I wear the 14 month old 29lb girl and need to lift the even heavier bigger girl in and out of car and shopping cart seats so bag stays in car unless there's a poop diaper situation).
Sans kids the frankie is perfect and I drive so weight is fine and I can even ball up my jacket or cardigan and stash it in there if sitting in close quarters in a stuffy room, frankie is like a Mary poppins carpet bag magical thing!
I actually have a leather bag with almost every single detail the same as frankie and it is lighter in weight, so I guess frankie isn't a feather. But then again the leather bag is crazy light (but an unstructured puddle and I adore how frankie stands up just the same empty as full!!!).


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks for the explanation, luv! I don't mind weight so much since I drive from suburbs to university parking lot and short jaunt inside. When with my kids I just take woc with me because anymore than that  and I'm totally burdened(I wear the 14 month old 29lb girl and need to lift the even heavier bigger girl in and out of car and shopping cart seats so bag stays in car unless there's a poop diaper situation).
> Sans kids the frankie is perfect and I drive so weight is fine and I can even ball up my jacket or cardigan and stash it in there if sitting in close quarters in a stuffy room, frankie is like a Mary poppins carpet bag magical thing!
> I actually have a leather bag with almost every single detail the same as frankie and it is lighter in weight, so I guess frankie isn't a feather. But then again the leather bag is crazy light (but an unstructured puddle and I adore how frankie stands up just the same empty as full!!!).



HBG, would you mind sharing the brand of your leather pocketed bag? I'm always wanting to go back to leather but really want pockets and something lightweight!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mine is the Valhalla Brooklyn  6 pocket okinawa bag in chocolate brown, here's a mod shot in grey and a black bubbled lambskin one on sale on her (Karin, Dutch woman in new York who has sold thousands of bags on etsy for many years ; I bought mine nearly 7 years ago) shop right now.
I was holding them on each arm when empty, the okinawa and mz wallace frankie and I laughed out loud at their nearly exact dimensions and plethora of exterior and interior pockets. Very very similar, even the straps. But the okinawa leather bag is noticeably lighter!  And such soft buttery leather. And a really fun print lining that makes me smile when I go in to all those pockets. I can even fit a water bottle in the front small zipper pocket on the okinawa and it only pokes out a bit. Oh the side pockets, that's the only big difference, the Valhalla Brooklyn has no side pockets. But she offered to do a custom with some backing in the bag so it stands up, side pockets as well, for $219. So I'm right on the brink of buying another in a gorgeous taupe leather she has, and having her tweak the dimensions to be wider and squatter, more east west than square. I would totally get another frankie for two hundred right now, too, but not tempted at twice that, when sales will be happening..... But yeah super light weight leather satchel/tote that fits everything the frankie can, and almost as many pockets!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm loving her okinawa in navy too: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this cement grey is nice with gold hardware in her onnishi bag : 


And this is the willow bag with a dimensional double zip around giant exterior pocket that reminds me of mz wallace. This color is very close to mine.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

this is my actual bag with a toddlers sippy cup stuffed in the front small zipper pocket. Phone fits in the small flap pocket and tons fit in the large exterior zipper pockets, anything smaller than a 9.7" ipad.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I almost forgot this style with the front pockets that are very similar to the zip around mz wallace style! And this russet brown is so gorgeous for fall it's killing me. Two hundred euros. Great value! I promise I'm not affiliated in any way I am just a fan for about 8 years but only ever bought one bag. I think I need to get at least one more if she can insert  the thing some structure. That's been my big problem, it just is completely unstructured, so unless it's full it does indeed become a puddle.


----------



## makn808

Thank you HBG! They all look amazing. I'll be on etsy browsing her site today! Love discovering a new beautiful bag brand...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beautiful, HBG. I had one of her bags once but it did not work for me. I did appreciate the gorgeous leather though. She is talented!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried LaRoxy all week. Love this bag. Perfect for work. Hope we see more colors. That was one of my survey comments - need more LaRoxy!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa, I know you are a butterfly fan...did you notice they added a butterfly charm to the Monogram Charm Tag - charm choices?  It's really pretty...



I did see it.  I tried playing around with the charm options, but didn't really find one that I liked with all three holes filled up.


----------



## shoecrazy

All the bags I ordered are going back, but here are a few quick photos and reviews.





Platinum Luster Roxy Crossbody. I love the style but haven't found the color that works for me yet. I liked the platinum luster color a lot, but it doesn't really go with my wardrobe that well. It's a lovely medium gray - similar to marcasite but without any purple undertones. It shines less than it appeared to in the MZW lookbook or product photos, which in my mind makes the color more appropriate for the casual bag style. I'd have been tempted to keep this if I were more into grays.





Luna Roxy Crossbody. The moment I saw this bag I knew there was no way I could pull this off. It has a major Vera Bradley vibe on me, though I'm sure others can pull it off. Someone posted gorgeous pictures in the MZW Facebook group of the print in direct sunlight, but indoors, the colors are a bit dull.





Nikki Tote - Black Bedford Chain. This style has a lot of promise, but I'd like to see it in a different color and wasn't so into the chain print leather. I really like how it looks over the shoulder. I could squeeze my 13" mac book pro in a sleeve in horizontally, but just barely. It wasn't an easy fit like my Jane. Part of the problem is that the zipper track gets in the way, so you don't have access to the full width of the bag. I'm looking forward to this bag in other colors, though I really wish they'd change the zipper or make it an inch wider.


----------



## makn808

Shoecrazy!
Firstly, sorry all the bags are going back. But if they don't check all the boxes then they shouldn't stay.

Pluster looks really nice. I was just complaining about despite my love of a great grey, it can be hard to find the right one. When greys are just a little off, it looks awkward to me. I might give pluster xbroxy a try if it hits advent.

Luna is an interesting print. I couldn't make it work, but I'm always happy when mzw tries a new and different print.

Nikki tote is a great shape and size! I agree, the chain leather looks nice in a large surface like Pippa, but not as nice when used as trim. Is the top zip that flappy zippergate thing or is the zipper flush to the sides? I can't quite tell from the pic. Does it feel big on the shoulder?

Hopefully advent will bring a few more new releases and you can find that just right style that checks all the boxes!


----------



## ms p

OT: Not the best place to ask but I know some gals like henri B.

http://www.henribendel.com/jetsette...0193.html?cgid=Collections_Jetsetter&start=17

Can I ask is this a good price? Black with g/hw  $278-50 this weekend. 

Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## ms p

Shoecrazy 

Thanks for all the pics and  review  

I agree nikki tote in a different color, plus not chain trim, will be a better option . Just curious does the front exterior pocket has any extra slot?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv, can I ask why your Valhalla Brooklyn bag didn't work out?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> OT: Not the best place to ask but I know some gals like henri B.
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/jetsette...0193.html?cgid=Collections_Jetsetter&start=17
> 
> Can I ask is this a good price? Black with g/hw  $278-50 this weekend.
> 
> Thank you [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486568



It's pretty good, in that the Black rarely goes on Sale. Special colors often get marked down.., and you can check their Sale section for great deals on them. But, the Black only when they run site-wide discounts like this one. The only better that you can do, I know around Christmas they offer 25% or 30% off everything..my friend bought her Black with gold hardware then.


----------



## Reba

Shoecrazy, I have a bag in Gunmetal Twill, which is almost a dupe for Platinum Luster.  If it just does not appeal to you, that's fine; but.., if you think it doesn't go with your wardrobe...   I find it incredibly versatile. I think it goes with everything, much like a basic black bag would. Which is why I like it so much..., when I tire of basic black in the dead of Winter, there's this. ...just a thought...

I think Luna looks pretty too. I can see how maybe that might not be as versatile though for sure. I like to look at...not sure if I would use day-to-day or not...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> It's pretty good, in that the Black rarely goes on Sale. Special colors often get marked down.., and you can check their Sale section for great deals on them. But, the Black only when they run site-wide discounts like this one. The only better that you can do, I know around Christmas they offer 25% or 30% off everything..my friend bought her Black with gold hardware then.


Thank you Reba. I'm now stuck between mini or regular black g/hw. I went to HB thread and saw pics  of your lovely HB [emoji7].  I was all set on nylon but the canvas adds a nice texture too.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Thank you Reba. I'm now stuck between mini or regular black g/hw. I went to HB thread and saw pics  of your lovely HB [emoji7].  I was all set on nylon but the canvas adds a nice texture too.



The nylon vs canvas...both are nice. Being MZ fans, we like nylon.., the canvas, my daughter actually picked out for my birthday last year.., and I was surprised at how much I really loved. The fabric is durable and feels good..not stiff in an uncomfortable way. And, a nice change from all the nylon... But, the nylon's great too.   Size..I have some of both...I don't carry a ton.., but, maybe a bit more than 'just the basics' - and sometimes the Mini feels too small. The Regular size really isn't that large at all; but I am 5'8"..., you are much more petite. If you like, I could take side by side pics to show size difference - but, not for a bit - it's the wee hours of the morning...insomnia[emoji42]...great time to TPF..but hubby would [emoji379] me if I started taking pics of [emoji164][emoji162]...[emoji4]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> The nylon vs canvas...both are nice. Being MZ fans, we like nylon.., the canvas, my daughter actually picked out for my birthday last year.., and I was surprised at how much I really loved. The fabric is durable and feels good..not stiff in an uncomfortable way. And, a nice change from all the nylon... But, the nylon's great too.   Size..I have some of both...I don't carry a ton.., but, maybe a bit more than 'just the basics' - and sometimes the Mini feels too small. The Regular size really isn't that large at all; but I am 5'8"..., you are much more petite. If you like, I could take side by side pics to show size difference - but, not for a bit - it's the wee hours of the morning...insomnia[emoji42]...great time to TPF..but hubby would [emoji379] me if I started taking pics of [emoji164][emoji162]...[emoji4]


Thank you for the great advice. I hope u have a sweet dream [emoji254][emoji207][emoji271]. Insomnia is like a bad cycle. It not only affect quality of sleep it also makes one feel tired during the awake moment. I have my moments of posting during odd hours (eg mzw advert one full month is bad for my sleep [emoji23]). 

I'm either black nylon with gold hardware or black canvas. Although the fb plum/wine color looks gorgeous too but I don't see it on their website. 

I'm 5'1-5'2 so rationally mini is better for me. But like what u said I've days I carry more too so eeep one mini and one regular seems inevitable [emoji12]


----------



## Reba

OMG yes that color was Wine in nylon...a current color that might still pop back up and they had a beautiful canvas version too..I saved a pic; it too may be temporarily out of stock...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> OMG yes that color was Wine in nylon...a current color that might still pop back up and they had a beautiful canvas version too..I saved a pic; it too may be temporarily out of stock...
> View attachment 3486719


U mean it was fw16 and sold out already!? It reminds me of mzw maroon (my maroon smutton still nwt lol).

What time is it already? I'm pleasantly surprised to see u still on tpf [emoji255]


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> All the bags I ordered are going back, but here are a few quick photos and reviews.



Thank you for sharing! This confirms my desire to get Platinum Luster and also confirms Luna is not for me, however beautiful. Nikki Tote looks great and I'm glad to see the zipper is the Nikki type not the dreaded flap. Hope something else works for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv, can I ask why your Valhalla Brooklyn bag didn't work out?



Her bags' top and front zippers go in the opposite direction from what I need (not sure why?), which is a non-starter for me. I found the lining to be too thin and it slid around (one of my top pet peeves), and I was not pleased with the finish of some of the details - especially the handles. It has probably been 4-5 years though and  of these things have likely improved. But I see the zipper direction is still the same. She will customize, but it's not worth it to me when I'm not in love anyway. She has some absolutely stunning leathers, though!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thank you for the great advice. I hope u have a sweet dream [emoji254][emoji207][emoji271]. Insomnia is like a bad cycle. It not only affect quality of sleep it also makes one feel tired during the awake moment. I have my moments of posting during odd hours (eg mzw advert one full month is bad for my sleep [emoji23]).
> 
> I'm either black nylon with gold hardware or black canvas. Although the fb plum/wine color looks gorgeous too but I don't see it on their website.
> 
> I'm 5'1-5'2 so rationally mini is better for me. But like what u said I've days I carry more too so eeep one mini and one regular seems inevitable [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3486716



Gah - this is gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Purchased an EEUC Pacific Small Roxy. Decided I didn't want to invest in a full price one since this is a weekend bag. Pacific not my fave but has light lining and matches the weekend jeans/sweater uniform in most cases. I can deal. This means Platinum Luster Roxy will be my next MZ purchase. I keep looking at it...thinking about it...it will be mine, and if it's not love, I will return. Going to wait on another color for Nikki Tote.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Her bags' top and front zippers go in the opposite direction from what I need (not sure why?), which is a non-starter for me. I found the lining to be too thin and it slid around (one of my top pet peeves), and I was not pleased with the finish of some of the details - especially the handles. It has probably been 4-5 years though and  of these things have likely improved. But I see the zipper direction is still the same. She will customize, but it's not worth it to me when I'm not in love anyway. She has some absolutely stunning leathers, though!


I never noticed zipper direction!
I also don't mind slidey lining . And I  love her handles because doing French seams almost everywhere, especially the handles, means no edge paint to crack and peel down the line. It's also just a nice change and impressive how she manages to French seam so much when sewing leather. I sew and I have sewn bags so this style seems really hard and no wonder many just sew up raw cut leather and then wax or paint the edges. But I love all my bags' finishing details so maybe I'm just not set on particular details if I get other things in place that I find hard to locate (style, shape, versatility, handle/carry options, hardware and capacity) to my liking all in one bag and under $400 (and $300 or less is way more like it).


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Gah - this is gorgeous.


Agree!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> U mean it was fw16 and sold out already!? It reminds me of mzw maroon (my maroon smutton still nwt lol).
> 
> What time is it already? I'm pleasantly surprised to see u still on tpf [emoji255]



Yes..both of those wine/burgundy choices are Fall/Winter '16, and sellout every time I see them reappear on the site....


----------



## shoecrazy

makn808 said:


> Shoecrazy!
> Nikki tote is a great shape and size! I agree, the chain leather looks nice in a large surface like Pippa, but not as nice when used as trim. Is the top zip that flappy zippergate thing or is the zipper flush to the sides? I can't quite tell from the pic. Does it feel big on the shoulder?



I'm sorry, I'm not familiar enough with the zipper styles to answer this. In practice, I don't zip my totes much, I like the option to just leave them open with the zipper out of the way. I was a little annoyed by this one because it shortens the opening of the bag and made it hard to get a laptop in. I realize this isn't really intended to carry a computer though. I didn't think it felt big on the shoulder at all - to me it felt like a big handbag/small work bag. It felt little smaller than Jane.



ms p said:


> Shoecrazy
> I agree nikki tote in a different color, plus not chain trim, will be a better option . Just curious does the front exterior pocket has any extra slot?



Sorry - I didn't notice. I need to up my review game and take note of more details!



Reba said:


> Shoecrazy, I have a bag in Gunmetal Twill, which is almost a dupe for Platinum Luster.  If it just does not appeal to you, that's fine; but.., if you think it doesn't go with your wardrobe...   I find it incredibly versatile. I think it goes with everything, much like a basic black bag would. Which is why I like it so much..., when I tire of basic black in the dead of Winter, there's this. ...just a thought...
> 
> I think Luna looks pretty too. I can see how maybe that might not be as versatile though for sure. I like to look at...not sure if I would use day-to-day or not...



I know gray is basically one of the most common neutrals out there, but for some reason I tend to find it too cool to fit with my wardrobe. I prefer warmer tones. It does seem like it could be super versatile for most though!


----------



## ms p

shoecrazy said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar enough with the zipper styles to answer this. In practice, I don't zip my totes much, I like the option to just leave them open with the zipper out of the way. I was a little annoyed by this one because it shortens the opening of the bag and made it hard to get a laptop in. I realize this isn't really intended to carry a computer though. I didn't think it felt big on the shoulder at all - to me it felt like a big handbag/small work bag. It felt little smaller than Jane.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I didn't notice. I need to up my review game and take note of more details!
> 
> 
> 
> I know gray is basically one of the most common neutrals out there, but for some reason I tend to find it too cool to fit with my wardrobe. I prefer warmer tones. It does seem like it could be super versatile for most though!


Nah I'm just intrigued with new styles. Thanks for the pics earlier and sharing your views


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Yes..both of those wine/burgundy choices are Fall/Winter '16, and sellout every time I see them reappear on the site....


Wow!! 

I was looking at the mini black canvas and I was shocked to see it's zero stock now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm right there with you. A cool cement grey does not seem to do anything with my wardrobe or, well, me. Warm tones all the way. I'm also like that about silver hardware. Except for on my river Frankie where the silver seems almost white to me, not a grey vibe at all so I love it. It's only silver hardware that is even slightly greyish that immediately clashes with my vibe but white is great.

I do have a major hankering for a truly pearlescent pale grey, almost winter white but not quite, almost metallic but not. With pale gold hardware! A bag like that is on my radar, and has been since I saw this one : 



But karin said irl it's totally matte cement toned. So yeah I haven't found my dream pearl grey yet.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I was looking at the mini black canvas and I was shocked to see it's zero stock now.



They are odd with their stock.., things constantly going in and out of stock...


----------



## Reba

Ms P...a couple of shots of Regular size HB Jetsetter BP vs Mini...




Not that drastic really. Regular has added features of side exterior zips. Mini has the same small slip front pocket, and it has that same small slip pocket on the back side of the bag - the Reg does not have it on the back.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ms P...a couple of shots of Regular size HB Jetsetter BP vs Mini...
> View attachment 3486788
> 
> View attachment 3486789
> 
> Not that drastic really. Regular has added features of side exterior zips. Mini has the same small slip front pocket, and it has that same small slip pocket on the back side of the bag - the Reg does not have it on the back.


Thank you sooooo much!!!!! [emoji173][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## shoecrazy

Question about the smutton...how much does the oxford relax and become more slouchy over time? I've seen photos of people's lovely smuttons (Mariposa's post here comes to mind), but whenever I've tried one on, it feels much more stiff. I also have a pet peeve about satchel handles that stick up straight when the bag is shoulder carried. Can the smutton handles be trained to fall down as the bag relaxes?


----------



## makn808

Shoecrazy, I don't have smutton anymore but when I did have one I placed her on a table handles down and put a book on the top zip side to weigh down the bend points. Left it overnight and by AM they relaxed nicely. I was too impatient to wait for the handles to break in!


----------



## MNBags

makn808 said:


> Shoecrazy, I don't have smutton anymore but when I did have one I placed her on a table handles down and put a book on the top zip side to weigh down the bend points. Left it overnight and by AM they relaxed nicely. I was too impatient to wait for the handles to break in!


I didn't like the handles sticking straight up after the first use either, but like makn808 I lacked the patience for them to relax.  Instead I folded the handles down and stored it in its pouch.  You can always try your first smutton from Nordstrom (assuming they have a color you like) or another retailer with a more flexible return policy and then go from there.  And thanks for your reviews of the new bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I never noticed zipper direction



I carry my bags exclusively on my left shoulder so zipper direction is something I look for.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Question about the smutton...how much does the oxford relax and become more slouchy over time? I've seen photos of people's lovely smuttons (Mariposa's post here comes to mind), but whenever I've tried one on, it feels much more stiff. I also have a pet peeve about satchel handles that stick up straight when the bag is shoulder carried. Can the smutton handles be trained to fall down as the bag relaxes?



They can be trained or they do eventually fall as the bag softens.  Not sure about Black Lacquer though.


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I freaking love my river Frankie. I want more colors
> Luv, why do you like Jane better?


ME TOO!  I have been using my River Frankie exclusively since I bought her in July.  I get compliments on her daily.


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks for the explanation, luv! I don't mind weight so much since I drive from suburbs to university parking lot and short jaunt inside. When with my kids I just take woc with me because anymore than that  and I'm totally burdened(I wear the 14 month old 29lb girl and need to lift the even heavier bigger girl in and out of car and shopping cart seats so bag stays in car unless there's a poop diaper situation).
> Sans kids the frankie is perfect and I drive so weight is fine and I can even ball up my jacket or cardigan and stash it in there if sitting in close quarters in a stuffy room, frankie is like a Mary poppins carpet bag magical thing!
> I actually have a leather bag with almost every single detail the same as frankie and it is lighter in weight, so I guess frankie isn't a feather. But then again the leather bag is crazy light (but an unstructured puddle and I adore how frankie stands up just the same empty as full!!!).


Same here.  I drive around all day too.  My Frankie goes from home to car to home.  I use the pouch it came with to bring into stores.  I attach it to my wristlet/keychain.  
Frankie is perfect for me.  Each pocket has a purpose.  I know where everything is and finally feel organized.  Yes, it is heavy, but I am not carrying her around anywhere for long periods of time.  We need this in more colors please!


----------



## Reba

mbaldino said:


> ME TOO!  I have been using my River Frankie exclusively since I bought her in July.  I get compliments on her daily.



High praise from you girls..my bum shoulder doesn't like weight..but, for the right color release...we'll see [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

I was wondering how many Mz bags we have. In my head I always thought I had about six. It turns out I have ten plus a leather ink studded pouch/clutch. I am a fan of a lot of brands and I rotate my bags quite often. Does it surprise you how many you have or are you selling as you acquire new ones.


----------



## button401

So I just got my Metro Yoga in the Reflective Oxford and I LOVE it!! It's almost like a mirror and  just magical! Definitely will be getting this in the Med Tote! I will post pics later


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering how many Mz bags we have. In my head I always thought I had about six. It turns out I have ten plus a leather ink studded pouch/clutch. I am a fan of a lot of brands and I rotate my bags quite often. Does it surprise you how many you have or are you selling as you acquire new ones.



I don't have a lot of brands.., pretty much down to MZ Wallace, Henri Bendel, and two bags from a German company. In addition, I do have a couple of occasion clutches. The rest I have sold. There are a few other bags that I use..Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff..., but they are really my daughter's that are not being used. I have sold MZ's along the way. Some because I tired of the color, some because I over bought too many of one style, and some the style was one I just didn't reach for in my everyday life.  I currently have 14 MZ's [emoji51]. There are a couple that are in that "haven't been reaching for" category - will have to see. Maybe time to go?  But, mostly I constantly am rotating my bags. Love to change them according to outfit, use, where I am headed. It's just fun to me.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering how many Mz bags we have. In my head I always thought I had about six. It turns out I have ten plus a leather ink studded pouch/clutch. I am a fan of a lot of brands and I rotate my bags quite often. Does it surprise you how many you have or are you selling as you acquire new ones.


I'm always buying and selling. Bad  I think it's high time for me to stop my crazy cycle. I now have 2 keeper mzw and 3 to sell. I have a few from other brands. My fav is Longchamp, Lesportsac, LV and Mzw. Maybe Henri Bendel soon but I just realised for HB I'll need to buy via email CS or via freight forwarder conceige service. I try to keep my bag total low but it's hard. I keep a log so it bugs me when I don't use certain bags often or have too many bags listed.


----------



## mariposa08

Small sutton in luna arrived and it's not love for me. It's too many small moth parts and doesn't show a full moth.  Big miss for me which is sooooo disappointing.  It definitely had potential, but it would have needed to be full moths rather than a bunch of small parts.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Small sutton in luna arrived and it's not love for me. It's too many small moth parts and doesn't show a full moth.  Big miss for me which is sooooo disappointing.  It definitely had potential, but it would have needed to be full moths rather than a bunch of small parts.


The fabric is made up of many small parts of moth? I always assume fabric is complete moth. But depending on the start and end of the design the moth may not show fully.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> The fabric is made up of many small parts of moth? I always assume fabric is complete moth. But depending on the start and end of the design the moth may not show fully.



I keep staring at it and yeah it seems the pattern has some full moths, but other than that they just took moth part images and put them all together into one big print.  IDK.  In the past they've done some prints that were the same for everyone and I think that's much smarter.  It guarantees perfect placement rather just luck of the draw.  Butterfly and the nordstrom exclusive floral were all the same placement. This years mother's day tote was different for everyone (mistake IMO) and some ppl had great placement and others didn't.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I keep staring at it and yeah it seems the pattern has some full moths, but other than that they just took moth part images and put them all together into one big print.  IDK.  In the past they've done some prints that were the same for everyone and I think that's much smarter.  It guarantees perfect placement rather just luck of the draw.  Butterfly and the nordstrom exclusive floral were all the same placement. This years mother's day tote was different for everyone (mistake IMO) and some ppl had great placement and others didn't.



Cosmic and Pink Lava were like this...hit or miss...disappointing. Sorry this wasn't a win for you. It had such potential!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering how many Mz bags we have. In my head I always thought I had about six. It turns out I have ten plus a leather ink studded pouch/clutch. I am a fan of a lot of brands and I rotate my bags quite often. Does it surprise you how many you have or are you selling as you acquire new ones.



I don't have a lot of brands anymore...MZW, 4 Longchamp leather bags, some Massaccesi, and my 3 Reed Krakoff Fighter Satchels ([emoji173]️). I also like Bendel a lot and will eventually get a backpack and satchel.

I hover around 30 MZ's...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]. Most are Janes, Frankies and Roxy styles. A few are strictly summer colors, IMO, but most are year-round darker colors. I have a few beloved oldies in different styles or the occasional style that I bought because the color is amazing. I also have a few Small Metros - the Smetro in the old size is my fave style of the Metro totes. Re: colors...with a few bright exceptions (Poppy Roxy, River Frankie), all of mine are dark neutrals or dark purple. I tend not to do prints except accessories.


----------



## Daquiri

mariposa08 said:


> Small sutton in luna arrived and it's not love for me. It's too many small moth parts and doesn't show a full moth.  Big miss for me which is sooooo disappointing.  It definitely had potential, but it would have needed to be full moths rather than a bunch of small parts.



Sorry it's not working for you. Maybe once returned call one of the stores that carry and ask if they can send you one showing a full moth...I think it's a gorgeous print and love the contrasting lining. Lots of potential and I'm not one to do prints but I think I could make an exception for Luna.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Small sutton in luna arrived and it's not love for me. It's too many small moth parts and doesn't show a full moth.  Big miss for me which is sooooo disappointing.  It definitely had potential, but it would have needed to be full moths rather than a bunch of small parts.



Do you think it might present prettier in the Bedford fabric?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Do you think it might present prettier in the Bedford fabric?



The pictures of the bedford that I've seen on facebook look so much better.  Maybe even on a bigger bag like medium metro, but not on small sutton IMO.


----------



## Stella Blue

I have seven MZW bags, but I've only been collecting for about a year and a half.  I wish I was brave enough to buy and sell, because it's one way of keeping down the cost of buying new bags.  But I've never sold anything on ebay.  I use all of the bags except one khaki colored 'vintage' Cara (or was it Clara?) which was a big mistake (heavy, bad color).  My fave is a Thunder Bailey with a quartz braided tassel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I have seven MZW bags, but I've only been collecting for about a year and a half.  I wish I was brave enough to buy and sell, because it's one way of keeping down the cost of buying new bags.  But I've never sold anything on ebay.  I use all of the bags except one khaki colored 'vintage' Cara (or was it Clara?) which was a big mistake (heavy, bad color).  My fave is a Thunder Bailey with a quartz braided tassel.



Thunder Bailey with Quartz tassel sounds gorgeous!


----------



## missemily

I really want to see the Jordan tote!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I don't have a lot of brands.., pretty much down to MZ Wallace, Henri Bendel, and two bags from a German company. In addition, I do have a couple of occasion clutches. The rest I have sold. There are a few other bags that I use..Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff..., but they are really my daughter's that are not being used. I have sold MZ's along the way. Some because I tired of the color, some because I over bought too many of one style, and some the style was one I just didn't reach for in my everyday life.  I currently have 14 MZ's [emoji51]. There are a couple that are in that "haven't been reaching for" category - will have to see. Maybe time to go?  But, mostly I constantly am rotating my bags. Love to change them according to outfit, use, where I am headed. It's just fun to me.


14 does not seem terrible when it is almost all your bags. I feel guilty with how many I have because I like many brands. I did get rid of a lot this year but not any of my Mz's. I enjoy rotating my bags too and it is my only vice.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm always buying and selling. Bad  I think it's high time for me to stop my crazy cycle. I now have 2 keeper mzw and 3 to sell. I have a few from other brands. My fav is Longchamp, Lesportsac, LV and Mzw. Maybe Henri Bendel soon but I just realised for HB I'll need to buy via email CS or via freight forwarder conceige service. I try to keep my bag total low but it's hard. I keep a log so it bugs me when I don't use certain bags often or have too many bags listed.


Theres nothing wrong with keeping your bag total low. I hope to have less one day and love each and everyone. I really like what I have now but there are a few that need to get used or go ,no matter how pretty they are.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't have a lot of brands anymore...MZW, 4 Longchamp leather bags, some Massaccesi, and my 3 Reed Krakoff Fighter Satchels ([emoji173]️). I also like Bendel a lot and will eventually get a backpack and satchel.
> 
> I hover around 30 MZ's...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]. Most are Janes, Frankies and Roxy styles. A few are strictly summer colors, IMO, but most are year-round darker colors. I have a few beloved oldies in different styles or the occasional style that I bought because the color is amazing. I also have a few Small Metros - the Smetro in the old size is my fave style of the Metro totes. Re: colors...with a few bright exceptions (Poppy Roxy, River Frankie), all of mine are dark neutrals or dark purple. I tend not to do prints except accessories.


I'm with you I mostly do dark neutrals with very few brights. I don't do prints other then LV .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> 14 does not seem terrible when it is almost all your bags. I feel guilty with how many I have because I like many brands. I did get rid of a lot this year but not any of my Mz's. I enjoy rotating my bags too and it is my only vice.



I am a little uncomfortable with the number. I really don't like clutter.  Every time I go through them with the mindset of thinning out, I have a reason for almost every one that I should keep...  I will try again soon...


----------



## psucutie

I have about 20 mzw give or take now.  And I feel like I've gone from the "first" to "gotta buy em all"  to "will i wear this enough to justify cost?"  I've downsized a bit.



shoecrazy said:


> All the bags I ordered are going back, but here are a few quick photos and reviews.
> 
> View attachment 3486511
> View attachment 3486512
> 
> 
> Platinum Luster Roxy Crossbody. I love the style but haven't found the color that works for me yet. I liked the platinum luster color a lot, but it doesn't really go with my wardrobe that well. It's a lovely medium gray - similar to marcasite but without any purple undertones. It shines less than it appeared to in the MZW lookbook or product photos, which in my mind makes the color more appropriate for the casual bag style. I'd have been tempted to keep this if I were more into grays.
> 
> View attachment 3486513
> View attachment 3486514
> 
> 
> Luna Roxy Crossbody. The moment I saw this bag I knew there was no way I could pull this off. It has a major Vera Bradley vibe on me, though I'm sure others can pull it off. Someone posted gorgeous pictures in the MZW Facebook group of the print in direct sunlight, but indoors, the colors are a bit dull.
> 
> View attachment 3486515
> View attachment 3486516
> 
> 
> Nikki Tote - Black Bedford Chain. This style has a lot of promise, but I'd like to see it in a different color and wasn't so into the chain print leather. I really like how it looks over the shoulder. I could squeeze my 13" mac book pro in a sleeve in horizontally, but just barely. It wasn't an easy fit like my Jane. Part of the problem is that the zipper track gets in the way, so you don't have access to the full width of the bag. I'm looking forward to this bag in other colors, though I really wish they'd change the zipper or make it an inch wider.



I bought the Roxy Camera bag in the Platinum Luster and love it.  For those afraid of the bag, there is no special compartment that makes it specific to cameras, I think it is more the shape.

Really intrigued by the Nikki tote.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I have about 20 mzw give or take now.  And I feel like I've gone from the "first" to "gotta buy em all"  to "will i wear this enough to justify cost?"  I've downsized a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Roxy Camera bag in the Platinum Luster and love it.  For those afraid of the bag, there is no special compartment that makes it specific to cameras, I think it is more the shape.
> 
> Really intrigued by the Nikki tote.



Thought that Roxy Camera Bag was so cute..., love the little top handle.


----------



## lv lover steph

psucutie said:


> I have about 20 mzw give or take now.  And I feel like I've gone from the "first" to "gotta buy em all"  to "will i wear this enough to justify cost?"  I've downsized a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Roxy Camera bag in the Platinum Luster and love it.  For those afraid of the bag, there is no special compartment that makes it specific to cameras, I think it is more the shape.
> 
> Really intrigued by the Nikki tote.



Me too... intrigued by both!!  Love that roxy camera.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Thought that Roxy Camera Bag was so cute..., love the little top handle.


It's a great bag and does not get too heavy 



lv lover steph said:


> Me too... intrigued by both!!  Love that roxy camera.


I saw Nikki tote today. Straps were just long enough to go over my coat.  Forget who asked, but it has the same zipper as a Nikki, with the gaps on each side


----------



## greycat64

mariposa08 said:


> The pictures of the bedford that I've seen on facebook look so much better.  Maybe even on a bigger bag like medium metro, but not on small sutton IMO.


I was in their store on Thursday and I saw the Luna print in the small Roxy.  I loved the print.  I have to admit the "moth parts" didn't bother me as it seemed more abstract to me.  I wear mostly solid colors and the print colors would go with them.  However, I was worried about "downsizing" from a regular Roxy to a small.  In the end, I purchased a small Abbey tote in pine instead (with pine tassel).  Gorgeous shade of green.   I might pick up the Luna during a sale or maybe Santa will give me one.


----------



## mariposa08

greycat64 said:


> I was in their store on Thursday and I saw the Luna print in the small Roxy.  I loved the print.  I have to admit the "moth parts" didn't bother me as it seemed more abstract to me.  I wear mostly solid colors and the print colors would go with them.  However, I was worried about "downsizing" from a regular Roxy to a small.  In the end, I purchased a small Abbey tote in pine instead (with pine tassel).  Gorgeous shade of green.   I might pick up the Luna during a sale or maybe Santa will give me one.



I saw the butterfly print metro print from a couple of years ago that way, but it still came across pretty.  Luna on small sutton came across dull and looked like paisley or some other random pattern.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered Platinum Luster Roxy. Pics when she arrives! I am now officially banned from any more gray bags. I went from zero to three. At least they are different sizes and this one is metallic-ish.

Still carrying LaRoxy bc it is so great for work. Keep meaning to switch but haven't yet. Laziness wins.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered Platinum Luster Roxy. Pics when she arrives! I am now officially banned from any more gray bags. I went from zero to three. At least they are different sizes and this one is metallic-ish.
> 
> Still carrying LaRoxy bc it is so great for work. Keep meaning to switch but haven't yet. Laziness wins.



Yay for pluster! I'm hoping to get one during advent.

Luv, laroxy is a great work bag. You're not lazy, you're efficient. Hypothetically, if you switch bags you'll likely switch back to laroxy so you save all that energy by staying in laroxy. Smells efficient to me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Yay for pluster! I'm hoping to get one during advent.
> 
> Luv, laroxy is a great work bag. You're not lazy, you're efficient. Hypothetically, if you switch bags you'll likely switch back to laroxy so you save all that energy by staying in laroxy. Smells efficient to me!



Ha! I like it - efficient sounds better than lazy!


----------



## greycat64

mariposa08 said:


> I saw the butterfly print metro print from a couple of years ago that way, but it still came across pretty.  Luna on small sutton came across dull and looked like paisley or some other random pattern.


Agreed.  I had to look pretty closely at first to see the actual detail.  Up close, you can really see all the surprising amount of different colors from yellow to purple.  But the muted tone made the print not be overwhelming.


----------



## biribiri

hi ladies! i've been using my snikki almost non-stop for a year now, and noticed that the zipper (silver) is looking increasingly grimy! would you all have any advice on how i can clean and polish the zipper to restore it to the clean shiny silver its meant to be? surprisingly the zipper tabs and other hardware are still nice and bright, and of course, the rest of the bag looks good as new.


----------



## Reba

biribiri said:


> hi ladies! i've been using my snikki almost non-stop for a year now, and noticed that the zipper (silver) is looking increasingly grimy! would you all have any advice on how i can clean and polish the zipper to restore it to the clean shiny silver its meant to be? surprisingly the zipper tabs and other hardware are still nice and bright, and of course, the rest of the bag looks good as new.



Is it tarnish maybe?  A jewelry cleaner cloth run over it?  I hope it's not the silvery finish worn off...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received my Pacific Small Roxy today. It will do for the weekends! For the amount it will be used, it was worth saving the $$ to get EUC.

I have been using my Marcasite CB Roxy...eh...still not sure. It was fine for quick grocery trip but annoyed me to no end on the pumpkin patch trip on Sunday. I needed to be in and out of it a bunch and it was floppy and annoying to try to get my wallet back in. Accessing my phone in the large front zip pocket was great though. We shall see....probably a mix of the Small and CB styles will work on weekends depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## dcooney4

Of all the styles you have ever bought from Mz Wallace which one do you use the most? For me it is split evenly between paige and lizzy.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Of all the styles you have ever bought from Mz Wallace which one do you use the most? For me it is split evenly between paige and lizzy.



Has always been Lizzy the most, however, not in the last 6 months. Maybe crossbody bags will be out more with cold-weather outerwear. I have been using my Small Roxy bags most this past season. But, as usual, I switch it up often.


----------



## Reba

Luv..off MZ for a second..., I know when we were on HB backpack conversation, you mentioned liking quilted version. I noticed in an Instagram post of theirs, way in the background a pic of a release coming at end of month...looks like a blue quilted version [emoji7]..FYI...


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my Pacific Small Roxy today. It will do for the weekends! For the amount it will be used, it was worth saving the $$ to get EUC.
> 
> I have been using my Marcasite CB Roxy...eh...still not sure. It was fine for quick grocery trip but annoyed me to no end on the pumpkin patch trip on Sunday. I needed to be in and out of it a bunch and it was floppy and annoying to try to get my wallet back in. Accessing my phone in the large front zip pocket was great though. We shall see....probably a mix of the Small and CB styles will work on weekends depending on what I'm doing.


Sorry to disturb may I ask is small Roxy same length as small Chelsea? I can't seem to find a just nice size bag for me from mzw. It's either too big (Roxy regular) or too small (Roxy small) or double handle drop too short (nikki and Abbey small) etc. I wonder is small Chelsea "the bag". Thank you [emoji255][emoji258][emoji253]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv..off MZ for a second..., I know when we were on HB backpack conversation, you mentioned liking quilted version. I noticed in an Instagram post of theirs, way in the background a pic of a release coming at end of month...looks like a blue quilted version [emoji7]..FYI...
> View attachment 3492000



That looks like it could be denim! I love it! If not denim material, it's at least that awesome blue-gray color I love. I will keep my eye on that for sure. It might become Luv's Christmas gift! Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Sorry to disturb may I ask is small Roxy same length as small Chelsea? I can't seem to find a just nice size bag for me from mzw. It's either too big (Roxy regular) or too small (Roxy small) or double handle drop too short (nikki and Abbey small) etc. I wonder is small Chelsea "the bag". Thank you [emoji255][emoji258][emoji253]



Hi, no disturbance at all! I will take some comparison pics tonight. Sm Chelsea is bigger and strap drop on it is awesome. It has rolled handles - does that bother you? It does not bother me but some only do the flat straps. I LOVE Small Chelsea and highly recommend trying it if you don't need all the pockets of the other styles. I have to add a pouch inside when I use it but that works out fine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Of all the styles you have ever bought from Mz Wallace which one do you use the most? For me it is split evenly between paige and lizzy.



Even split between Frankie and Jane. But now Roxy is getting more use than Jane. Don't like the look better at all, but functionality can't be beat. The Janes still come out to play though. Nothing wring with them and if Roxy had never come out, they would get more use.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi, no disturbance at all! I will take some comparison pics tonight. Sm Chelsea is bigger and strap drop on it is awesome. It has rolled handles - does that bother you? It does not bother me but some only do the flat straps. I LOVE Small Chelsea and highly recommend trying it if you don't need all the pockets of the other styles. I have to add a pouch inside when I use it but that works out fine.


Thank u so much!! The Chelsea handles are softer right? Like mineral Frankie and regular chelsea straps? It's ok for me  if u happen to have mineral Frankie appreciate if u can take a snap pic vs small Chelsea too. No hurry I can wait ) only when u are free. Thank you!!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Even split between Frankie and Jane. But now Roxy is getting more use than Jane. Don't like the look better at all, but functionality can't be beat. The Janes still come out to play though. Nothing wring with them and if Roxy had never come out, they would get more use.



Frankie and Jane for me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thank u so much!! The Chelsea handles are softer right? Like mineral Frankie and regular chelsea straps? It's ok for me  if u happen to have mineral Frankie appreciate if u can take a snap pic vs small Chelsea too. No hurry I can wait ) only when u are free. Thank you!!



Ok - got home late so will have to be Saturday. Sorry! I have Frankies but not Mineral. I can do size comparison though. Yep, handles are soft on both of my Small Chelseas. I have leaf print and pine.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - got home late so will have to be Saturday. Sorry! I have Frankies but not Mineral. I can do size comparison though. Yep, handles are soft on both of my Small Chelseas. I have leaf print and pine.


Thanks again! Hope u have a relaxing evening ahead


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok, pics today, ms p! 

I also got a few EUC goodies this week. Will share pics of those too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

In case anyone's wondering, Baby Jane front pockets hold an iphone 6 in slim case. Probably would not fit an otterbox or other large case. Small Roxy front pockets do not fit it. Small Roxy straps slightly longer than Baby Jane.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I can't wait till after thanksgiving sale I want to grab one of those small Chelseas


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I can't wait till after thanksgiving sale I want to grab one of those small Chelseas


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Ups sorry not sure how double post happened


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here you go, ms p: Sm Chelsea vs Sm Roxy


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sm Chelsea vs Frankie


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sm Roxy vs Baby Jane


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here you go, ms p: Sm Chelsea vs Sm Roxy
> 
> View attachment 3494625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494628



Sm Chelsea is taller, deeper, has longer straps. All around larger than Sm Roxy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Sm Chelsea vs Frankie
> 
> View attachment 3494629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494631



Sm Chelsea is deeper, has longer straps. Frankie is taller, wider at base, and with so many pockets, holds more.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Sm Roxy vs Baby Jane
> 
> View attachment 3494633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494634
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494636



Picked up EUC Pacific Sm Roxy and an EUC Currant Baby Jane. They are both basically unused and the Baby Jane was a great deal. Sm Roxy is taller and has longer straps. Baby Jane's pockets are larger. SR's back pocket is taller but shallower. I like them both. I don't think Baby Jane's handles will work for shoulder carry with a coat. They're ok without one. Right now they're still stiff but when they soften up they'll be great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I can't wait till after thanksgiving sale I want to grab one of those small Chelseas



Wonder if Saks still has Maroon. It's haunting me.


----------



## makn808

Great comparison pics Luv, thank you for posting!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Wonder if Saks still has Maroon. It's haunting me.


Did small Chelsea come in maroon I thought that gorgeous red color was scarlet. I have a friend that works at Saks and I can get 30 percent off hmmm you have me thinking


----------



## ms p

Thank you sooo much Luv [emoji173][emoji175][emoji307]. Small Chelsea is really deep vs the other bags! Wow I'm amazed no wonder u said it fits lots [emoji4] I hope to get one soon !


----------



## MillieMilan

If you own a small & medium Sutton, could you post a picture so I can see the size difference.  TIA!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thank you sooo much Luv [emoji173][emoji175][emoji307]. Small Chelsea is really deep vs the other bags! Wow I'm amazed no wonder u said it fits lots [emoji4] I hope to get one soon !



No problem at all. Yes, it is really deep, which means it holds a lot. It is so lightweight!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Did small Chelsea come in maroon I thought that gorgeous red color was scarlet. I have a friend that works at Saks and I can get 30 percent off hmmm you have me thinking



Unclear. Saks has "red" but this looks darker than Scarlet.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...157CF3C43786&Ntt=mz+wallace&N=0&bmUID=lv8NBEw

I believe Kate Zhou (Shop in China) had pics of Maroon Small Chelsea. Not sure it if twas exclusive to them, or if dept stores/boutiques got it.


----------



## Reba

[emoji260]Fall Weather Finally[emoji260][emoji316]...loving my Maroon Small Sutton..and loving that it goes so well with my on sale bargain Target shirt!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> [emoji260]Fall Weather Finally[emoji260][emoji316]...loving my Maroon Small Sutton..and loving that it goes so well with my on sale bargain Target shirt!
> View attachment 3494962



Love Smutton and your whole outfit! Amazing boots!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Smutton and your whole outfit! Amazing boots!



Thanks Luv...boots were an amazing surprise Christmas gift from hubby two years ago. 
I love your new Currant Baby Jane..I saw that...thought about it, but resisted...am so nervous that they are going to tempt me with too much during Advent [emoji16]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thanks Luv...boots were an amazing surprise Christmas gift from hubby two years ago.
> I love your new Currant Baby Jane..I saw that...thought about it, but resisted...am so nervous that they are going to tempt me with too much during Advent [emoji16]



I know. Advent is painful on the bank account. There are always a few great surprises. At least as of now there's nothing I want desperately from the Black Friday sale...silver lining? Ha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thanks Luv...boots were an amazing surprise Christmas gift from hubby two years ago.
> I love your new Currant Baby Jane..I saw that...thought about it, but resisted...am so nervous that they are going to tempt me with too much during Advent [emoji16]



That Currant Baby Jane was a pleasant surprise. Couldn't really discern true condition from listing, but in theory it was exactly what I wanted - dark color with gold hw. Turned out to be nearly perfect condition for a great price. Otherwise I may have broken down and gotten the Dawn during Black Friday...if I'd been able to catch it in time, that is. The classics always go quickly on sale.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> That Currant Baby Jane was a pleasant surprise. Couldn't really discern true condition from listing, but in theory it was exactly what I wanted - dark color with gold hw. Turned out to be nearly perfect condition for a great price. Otherwise I may have broken down and gotten the Dawn during Black Friday...if I'd been able to catch it in time, that is. The classics always go quickly on sale.



Good choice!  That Currant color..to die for...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Sm Roxy vs Baby Jane
> 
> View attachment 3494633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494634
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494636


We are twins on the currant baby jane, but my small roxy is mineral.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> [emoji260]Fall Weather Finally[emoji260][emoji316]...loving my Maroon Small Sutton..and loving that it goes so well with my on sale bargain Target shirt!
> View attachment 3494962



you always look so nice!  Small sutton looks great with your outfit.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> [emoji260]Fall Weather Finally[emoji260][emoji316]...loving my Maroon Small Sutton..and loving that it goes so well with my on sale bargain Target shirt!
> View attachment 3494962


You look so cool and comfy at the same time.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> you always look so nice!  Small sutton looks great with your outfit.





dcooney4 said:


> You look so cool and comfy at the same time.



Thanks for compliments girls!  You should see me right now...hair ratty and sticking up, yoga pants and crappy sweatshirt [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]...lol!


----------



## Reba

Bag today.. Black Mineral Small Roxy.  Friend gave me a new scarf..., it's hanging out in the charm loop...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bag today.. Black Mineral Small Roxy.  Friend gave me a new scarf..., it's hanging out in the charm loop...
> View attachment 3495603



Love it! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

Luv, did I miss it, did you get Platinum Luster Roxy yet? Did you like?  Or did you decide against when you ordered your eBay finds...?


----------



## Reba

Those [emoji317] charms tho...so cute...


----------



## makn808

The shrooms are super cute! And if I didn't just get a black pat card case i'd get the bat one today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, did I miss it, did you get Platinum Luster Roxy yet? Did you like?  Or did you decide against when you ordered your eBay finds...?



I got and I like! Will carry tomorrow and take some pics. I am really glad I tried the Luster. I've been missing out!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Those [emoji317] charms tho...so cute...



The shrooms are completely adorable. But we are like 12 days from Halloween...not worth it to me. But I love the ghosts!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> The shrooms are completely adorable. But we are like 12 days from Halloween...not worth it to me. But I love the ghosts!



They do it every year!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I got and I like! Will carry tomorrow and take some pics. I am really glad I tried the Luster. I've been missing out!



Glad you love the Luster!  Look forward to pics..just remember.."tut, tut looks like rain!" means you pull this bag out!....(or snow, ice, hail etc.) lol..


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> The shrooms are completely adorable. But we are like 12 days from Halloween...not worth it to me. But I love the ghosts!



Right?!? 

Had this been released this time last month, I would have gotten the orange and black metro and the shrooms to carry all month! Poor planning for sure!


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Right?!?
> 
> Had this been released this time last month, I would have gotten the orange and black metro and the shrooms to carry all month! Poor planning for sure!



Let's decorate for Christmas the week of..and take down the day after...NOT


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> They do it every year!





Odebdo said:


> Right?!?
> 
> Had this been released this time last month, I would have gotten the orange and black metro and the shrooms to carry all month! Poor planning for sure!



So true...ridiculous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Glad you love the Luster!  Look forward to pics..just remember.."tut, tut looks like rain!" means you pull this bag out!....(or snow, ice, hail etc.) lol..



Exactly! We're supposed to have a terrible winter. I have a feeling it will get lots of use. [emoji944]☃️[emoji300]️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

oh no I was hoping to be a mild winter. I really hate bitter cold and snow especially when I have to go to work


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> oh no I was hoping to be a mild winter. I really hate bitter cold and snow especially when I have to go to work



Don't worry Tua..the forecasters are never right..if they say cold & snowy..probs not [emoji274]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

you're right Reba whatever they say its usually the opposite lol


----------



## georgianne

Luv, which size Roxy did you get? Do you like it?


----------



## LuvAllBags

georgianne said:


> Luv, which size Roxy did you get? Do you like it?



I got the regular Roxy in the Platinum Luster. I do like it. Roxy took a while to grow on me, and I still look at it and think it's not as pretty as Jane, but the functionality can't be beat. That extra front pocket and side slip pockets are too darn practical.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Don't worry Tua..the forecasters are never right..if they say cold & snowy..probs not [emoji274]





tua said:


> you're right Reba whatever they say its usually the opposite lol



I hope you're right! I hate driving in the snow and ice.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I saw a plum frankie in fair used condition go for full retail on eBay. I do really want a dark frankie. Keep wondering if advent will offer a dark colored frankie for a discount!


----------



## psucutie

Hi!  Was me who won the Plum Frankie.  Was not full retail ($395) and I would have to pay tax in the store so it was a bargain IMO. I even got a cosmetic case thrown in for free    I've gotten rid of a few bags I am not using, so in my case I am happy to have plum as a part of my collection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Last year they did a Frankie for Advent but it was not at a discount. But they did that River Frankie at a discount for the summer special and it later went on sale for even less. We can hope!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I saw a plum frankie in fair used condition go for full retail on eBay. I do really want a dark frankie. Keep wondering if advent will offer a dark colored frankie for a discount!



Most old Frankies go for a lot unless they are in bad condition. They haven't made it in many colors, and there are a lot of Frankie fanatics.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

psucutie said:


> Hi!  Was me who won the Plum Frankie.  Was not full retail ($395) and I would have to pay tax in the store so it was a bargain IMO. I even got a cosmetic case thrown in for free    I've gotten rid of a few bags I am not using, so in my case I am happy to have plum as a part of my collection.


I would be happy too! I wish I could get my hands on a dark colored frankie! Congratulations. I was just really surprised that it approached retail; I've been watching lots of mzw auctions for 4-5 months ; never seen this type of resale value on any mzw before - but luv's explanation makes sense!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think I'm spoiled because I got the river Frankie for, like 60% off, during the summer sale. Actually all three of my EUC or new mzws were around $150. And a Concord hayley for $35 that my mom is using! 
Now I'm allergic to paying Normal price for a mzw! Let's see if I get desperate by the end of the year and just get one for full price or near it. I would really love a dark eggplant, navy, burgundy or hunter green, but all of these shades being super saturated and at first glance very close to black, only in daylight the tone showing clearly. That's my dream!


----------



## Reba

While you girls are on subject of Frankie, I have wondered...MZ lists handle drop as 7". No one ever complains about drop - getting over coats etc. Baby Jane is listed as 8" handle drop; and there are lots of those types of complaints about her. Is this a case of their funky measuring? Or are the straps wider set on Frankie so shorter length doesn't matter [emoji848]...


----------



## Reba

On another note, I have been using my Maroon Small Sutton a lot...I adore the color, the light weight puffy cuteness, and the tassels. But.., MZ has spoiled me.., I really do miss outside organization pockets..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> While you girls are on subject of Frankie, I have wondered...MZ lists handle drop as 7". No one ever complains about drop - getting over coats etc. Baby Jane is listed as 8" handle drop; and there are lots of those types of complaints about her. Is this a case of their funky measuring? Or are the straps wider set on Frankie so shorter length doesn't matter [emoji848]...



Drop seems more like 8" to me, but that could be due to the top smooshing down a bit. And it definitely helps that the handles are wider set. The close-set handles on Baby Jane are part of why it's a tighter squeeze. 

The best handles ever, IMO, were on Georgie. I couldn't get onboard with other aspects of that bag but the handles never slipped due to how they were positioned. I'm carrying LaRoxy right now and even its flat handles are slipping and annoying me. I need a backpack for this darn laptop. I walked past a Tumi store this morn and didnt have time to stop but I saw a backpack that made my heart pitter patter. Will stop back to look at it again on my way back through.


----------



## makn808

Tumi has some really good looking backpacks right now. I keep wanting to get a tumi bag, but their xbs aren't deep enough for me. Might follow Luv's lead and get a pack instead!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Tumi has some really good looking backpacks right now. I keep wanting to get a tumi bag, but their xbs aren't deep enough for me. Might follow Luv's lead and get a pack instead!



I have loved some Tumi colors..the slim depth on their crossbody styles are always what turns me away...


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I have loved some Tumi colors..the slim depth on their crossbody styles are always what turns me away...



Right?! An extra 1.5" and I'd have easily bought a few. Their older voyageur style with the two front pockets was almost perfect...


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would be happy too! I wish I could get my hands on a dark colored frankie! Congratulations. I was just really surprised that it approached retail; I've been watching lots of mzw auctions for 4-5 months ; never seen this type of resale value on any mzw before - but luv's explanation makes sense!



Frankies have only been released in a handful of colors so they are rare gems when you can get a hold of them. The bag seems to be in pretty good condition (the seller emailed me afterwards saying she found another stain on an inner pocket and was allowing me to back out, but then the stain cleaned right out).  I have been on a bag purge so I don't mind spending for one I will really wear.  I think that will complete my collection of Frankies unless they release in marcasite.  It arrived today but I wont be able to grab until tomorrow.  Will post pictures!



LuvAllBags said:


> Drop seems more like 8" to me, but that could be due to the top smooshing down a bit. And it definitely helps that the handles are wider set. The close-set handles on Baby Jane are part of why it's a tighter squeeze.
> 
> The best handles ever, IMO, were on Georgie. I couldn't get onboard with other aspects of that bag but the handles never slipped due to how they were positioned. I'm carrying LaRoxy right now and even its flat handles are slipping and annoying me. I need a backpack for this darn laptop. I walked past a Tumi store this morn and didnt have time to stop but I saw a backpack that made my heart pitter patter. Will stop back to look at it again on my way back through.


 yes, that must be it! No issue with Frankie handles but hate baby Jane sometimes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

One Frankie gripe I have is that they have not released it in a wide enough variety of colors. That finally changed this year with River and Tiger Eye - love them both. Prior to that, they've only done black and dark purple-ish colors...I'm broadly including Bordeaux in that group even though it's not exactly purple...but not far enough away either!  I agree that gray would be amazing, and I would also die for navy with gold hw, and a dark, dark green like my beloved Moss. I had Bordeaux but sold because the straps hurt. I never used it for that reason. I love my others and use them all...time to bring out Tiger Eye. Perfect for this season.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Tumi has some really good looking backpacks right now. I keep wanting to get a tumi bag, but their xbs aren't deep enough for me. Might follow Luv's lead and get a pack instead!





Reba said:


> I have loved some Tumi colors..the slim depth on their crossbody styles are always what turns me away...





makn808 said:


> Right?! An extra 1.5" and I'd have easily bought a few. Their older voyageur style with the two front pockets was almost perfect...



Yes! Great colors! That's what sucks you in. I saw a wine-ish color in what was I think the Voyageur backpack. It has a laptop pocket! I will report back after I check it out.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Do you guys find Frankie to be heavy?  I'm wondering if it's heavier than Jane which it will be ok with me but can't do heavier than that


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Do you guys find Frankie to be heavy?  I'm wondering if it's heavier than Jane which it will be ok with me but can't do heavier than that



It is heavier than Jane. But I don't find it to be unbearable.


----------



## missemily

I'm interested in a Jane- does anyone have the dawn? I'm not a huge rolled handles fan so wondering if the dawn leather is soft


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Dawn Jane is just so beautiful( don't have this color)  The rolled handles wont be as bad especially compared to black bedford Jane which I find less comfortable.  I would deff go for it and I'm  pretty sure u'll love it.


----------



## shoecrazy

missemily said:


> I'm interested in a Jane- does anyone have the dawn? I'm not a huge rolled handles fan so wondering if the dawn leather is soft


I have it and love it. The dawn/gold color combo is gorgeous in my opinion. I don't have any other MZWs with rolled handles so can't really compare, but the handles haven't bothered me at all.


----------



## psucutie

missemily said:


> I'm interested in a Jane- does anyone have the dawn? I'm not a huge rolled handles fan so wondering if the dawn leather is soft


which dawn?  I think it was released in Silver and Gold hardware


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> OMG yes that color was Wine in nylon...a current color that might still pop back up and they had a beautiful canvas version too..I saved a pic; it too may be temporarily out of stock...
> View attachment 3486719


Hi Reba, now there's a burgundy HB. I quite like the taupe (light brown) too. It seems like endless sale on HB recently. Is it a norm or year end thing? I bought the black with g/hw regular size over the weekend. Hope I like it


----------



## ms p

missemily said:


> I'm interested in a Jane- does anyone have the dawn? I'm not a huge rolled handles fan so wondering if the dawn leather is soft


The recent leather seems softer. But not as soft as the oldies definitely.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Hi Reba, now there's a burgundy HB. I quite like the taupe (light brown) too. It seems like endless sale on HB recently. Is it a norm or year end thing? I bought the black with g/hw regular size over the weekend. Hope I like it
> 
> View attachment 3502660



It is kind of a normal thing..they are one of those retailers that are always having some kind of Sale. Kind of drives me nuts. The classic colors..like your Black with Gold hw, are more limited in special pricing. I am sure you will love.  The hard part will be resisting all the pretty colors they continually tempt you with thereafter...but, you already know that agony thanks to MZ!  Let me know your thoughts after you get your backpack [emoji309]!


----------



## lv lover steph

I love the printed jetsetter... wish it came in large!!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> It is kind of a normal thing..they are one of those retailers that are always having some kind of Sale. Kind of drives me nuts. The classic colors..like your Black with Gold hw, are more limited in special pricing. I am sure you will love.  The hard part will be resisting all the pretty colors they continually tempt you with thereafter...but, you already know that agony thanks to MZ!  Let me know your thoughts after you get your backpack [emoji309]!


Will do


----------



## ms p

lv lover steph said:


> I love the printed jetsetter... wish it came in large!!


I like the purple looking one haha but also adore the black canvas mini. I hope I don't start a new obsession [emoji14]


----------



## lv lover steph

ms p said:


> I like the purple looking one haha but also adore the black canvas mini. I hope I don't start a new obsession [emoji14]



The purple is the one I like too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I have it and love it. The dawn/gold color combo is gorgeous in my opinion. I don't have any other MZWs with rolled handles so can't really compare, but the handles haven't bothered me at all.



I also love the dawn with gold hw. So classic.


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> I love the printed jetsetter... wish it came in large!!



Me too!  The minis I have are cute.., but, I have decided, really are not optimal. That should be a word of caution to others..minimal carry only...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I also love the dawn with gold hw. So classic.



I agree Luv..I look [emoji102] at this combo all the time!  So pretty!  It is the Pea Coat of MZ's.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I might be in minority here bc I love dawn with SHW. Im not really a fan of gold hw or gold jewelry


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I might be in minority here bc I love dawn with SHW. Im not really a fan of gold hw or gold jewelry


I just wore my bailey in dawn with silver hardware and I adore it too. If they made this combo in small roxy I would buy it too.


----------



## ms p

I'm feeling excited. Sorry for the poor lighting pics. I think I like Luna medium Sutton [emoji175]. Although lighting is poor now so i should reserve some judgement till I see it in full daylight [emoji1]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Me too!  The minis I have are cute.., but, I have decided, really are not optimal. That should be a word of caution to others..minimal carry only...


In your opinion what capacity is mini HB cloest to in terms of mzw? tq [emoji253][emoji255][emoji272]


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> I might be in minority here bc I love dawn with SHW. Im not really a fan of gold hw or gold jewelry


I think we all have our hardware preference. There's no right or wrong   I like gold hw but i get suck into buying all sorts of hw haha


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> In your opinion what capacity is mini HB cloest to in terms of mzw? tq [emoji253][emoji255][emoji272]



I guess you can probably fit the same as say Paige/Lizzy size..  It only has the two small slip (front and back) pockets - which I use for my phone and for a small card holder. Then the interior can handle the rest..but it is also a bit wider on bottom and gets narrower at top..so there's that.., which to me makes accessing your things a bit challenging. For those reasons, I find the Regular version a bit more user friendly. It doesn't stop me from using my minis though. I bought and received as gifts..and they are adorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Spotted an Army Jordan Backpack today. Gorgeous. Asked the stylish woman carrying it how she likes it, and she said she had just gotten and loved until the zipper broke today. She showed me where several teeth fell out. Ugh. It appeared her laptop was the same size as mine and it barely fit, so no Jordan backpack for me. Too bad because I loved the look in person, including the color.


----------



## ms p

Thanks Reba for sharing. Appreciate all your advice for HB in this thread [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] 

I like to have extra room in my bag for last minute stuff like breakfast and cardigan. Sounds like mini HB will be too challenging for me. But I'm still attracted to it [emoji28] I saw a wine mini and purple regular this am on the website [emoji7]. The saving grace is i can only buy via email that help to add a barrier lol [emoji23]


----------



## lv lover steph

Purple!!!!  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ms p

lv lover steph said:


> Purple!!!!  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


It's so pretty [emoji738][emoji7][emoji171]  I know I'm in the infatuation stage [emoji1]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> It's so pretty [emoji738][emoji7][emoji171]  I know I'm in the infatuation stage [emoji1]



Saw that purple today..ugh..I need a good pair of blinders!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Spotted an Army Jordan Backpack today. Gorgeous. Asked the stylish woman carrying it how she likes it, and she said she had just gotten and loved until the zipper broke today. She showed me where several teeth fell out. Ugh. It appeared her laptop was the same size as mine and it barely fit, so no Jordan backpack for me. Too bad because I loved the look in person, including the color.



That's not good!  Stinks when you see another MZ fan out in the wild.., but she has bad news to report!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Saw that purple today..ugh..I need a good pair of blinders!


I need to stop looking at HB website[emoji55]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I need to stop looking at HB website[emoji55]



Yup...I will stop..then my friend will send me pics of new things that crop up on the site..[emoji37]..I am trying to tell myself that I have many beautiful things..use what I have, and enjoy "just looking" at the new stuff...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Yup...I will stop..then my friend will send me pics of new things that crop up on the site..[emoji37]..I am trying to tell myself that I have many beautiful things..use what I have, and enjoy "just looking" at the new stuff...


Are u having insomnia again? Hope u will sleep soon [emoji99]. HB has bring out my craving for backpack. I'm now looking at mzw steel metallic lol. I better stop looking[emoji28]. I've bought so many bags past 2-3 months it's crazy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also hate it when retailers are constantly having some sort of Big Sale. It makes it hard to interpret their prices and know when something really is at a discount that won't come along again for a bit. I do appreciate that mzw has a very easy to understand pricing strategy, and the second hand values are likewise pretty stable so you can really make a decision about full price vs sale/used with potential resale value known, etc. Don't need to hurt your brain to intelligently decide how to spend your money.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> In your opinion what capacity is mini HB cloest to in terms of mzw? tq [emoji253][emoji255][emoji272]


It fits about the same amount as baby Jane.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It fits about the same amount as baby Jane.


Thank you


----------



## khadijah

Does anybody have any thoughts on the Reflective Oxford in real life? I love the new bags with contrasting lining, can't figure out which one I want.


----------



## button401

khadijah said:


> Does anybody have any thoughts on the Reflective Oxford in real life? I love the new bags with contrasting lining, can't figure out which one I want.


 I got the Reflective Oxford yoga and absolutely love it. It is sort of a soft grey and the reflection is mirror like..hope this helps!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Tumi has some really good looking backpacks right now. I keep wanting to get a tumi bag, but their xbs aren't deep enough for me. Might follow Luv's lead and get a pack instead!





Reba said:


> I have loved some Tumi colors..the slim depth on their crossbody styles are always what turns me away...



I ended up ordering a Tumi Voyageur Calais backpack in Merlot. It looks very large but I want lots of space for travel and to hold the gargantuan laptop. I am also stalking the Small M-Tote. It looks like a better Small Chelsea...more pockets but still has a clean look. Even though this is the Mz thread, I will post pics as a PSA when Calais arrives.


----------



## dmc60

I have the Calais in Indigo.  It's actually pretty light for a Tumi and I really like it for my laptop.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Just got home from a 6-day biz trip with Marcasite LaRoxy. Still love it because it is lightweight and holds a ton. But all Roxy bags are floppy (grrrr), and my laptop falls forward in it. Wish it had a laptop pocket on the back wall.

My poor shoulder is getting tired. Or maybe I'm just tired...I sleep terribly in hotels when traveling alone, and this trip was no exception. Hoping for a good sleep tonight and then just one more day until the weekend!!! I need it this week.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I have the Calais in Indigo.  It's actually pretty light for a Tumi and I really like it for my laptop.



That's great to know! Thanks! They have so many bpack options, it is tough to decide.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ladies, Army Bedford is stunning. I was really surprised how much I like. Maybe if Jordan Satchel makes it to sale, I will give it a go.


----------



## ms p

The Jordan series gets more and more tempting the more I see it


----------



## makn808

Luv, biz travel can be tough...put your feet up and get some much deserves rest! Definitely post tumi pics. Calais is a good looking pack for sure. If tumi would put xb strap options on their totes, I'd totally buy more than one...great sizes, colors and craftsmanship.


----------



## Reba

Oh poor Luv.., rest yourself and your handbag carrying shoulder..after all, it is the MVP of MZ carrying shoulders. And we all count on you and that shoulder for your infinite knowledge and direction in the handbag [emoji289]!![emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I ended up ordering a Tumi Voyageur Calais backpack in Merlot. It looks very large but I want lots of space for travel and to hold the gargantuan laptop. I am also stalking the Small M-Tote. It looks like a better Small Chelsea...more pockets but still has a clean look. Even though this is the Mz thread, I will post pics as a PSA when Calais arrives.


I bought a tumi backpack for when I travel also . They are wonderful. I bought mine from the mens section but it's their smallest one. The Calais is stunning in real life. I just need something smaller.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a tumi backpack for when I travel also . They are wonderful. I bought mine from the mens section but it's their smallest one. The Calais is stunning in real life. I just need something smaller.



They also have one called the Halle, I think? Same product line, smaller design. I looked at it too, but I think I prefer the separate laptop compartment so I don't have to open the whole bag to remove it in airport security. I also saw a few other smaller Voyageur bpacks too, I think.

I am intrigued by the sling bpacks but I don't think they'd work well with my chest...having trouble figuring out where the strap would go! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, biz travel can be tough...put your feet up and get some much deserves rest! Definitely post tumi pics. Calais is a good looking pack for sure. If tumi would put xb strap options on their totes, I'd totally buy more than one...great sizes, colors and craftsmanship.





Reba said:


> Oh poor Luv.., rest yourself and your handbag carrying shoulder..after all, it is the MVP of MZ carrying shoulders. And we all count on you and that shoulder for your infinite knowledge and direction in the handbag [emoji289]!![emoji6]



[emoji173]️[emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> I ended up ordering a Tumi Voyageur Calais backpack in Merlot. It looks very large but I want lots of space for travel and to hold the gargantuan laptop. I am also stalking the Small M-Tote. It looks like a better Small Chelsea...more pockets but still has a clean look. Even though this is the Mz thread, I will post pics as a PSA when Calais arrives.



I just bought a Calais too! I was very very tempted by Merlot, but ultimately went with boring black. I can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## makn808

Luv...question on small Chelsea. Do you every carry her xb? I'm wondering if she bows out at the top when carried xb. I suppose it would depend on how filled she is. I'm so tempted by navy gloss coming soon!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I just bought a Calais too! I was very very tempted by Merlot, but ultimately went with boring black. I can't wait to see your photos.



I loved the black too - gold zips! I got the Merlot today and I think I love it. Will put my stuff in tomorrow and take pics. It does fit my laptop, which is exciting.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv...question on small Chelsea. Do you every carry her xb? I'm wondering if she bows out at the top when carried xb. I suppose it would depend on how filled she is. I'm so tempted by navy gloss coming soon!



I do not. I am a shoulder carry girl unless it's a really small bag. Based on the shape and where the cb attachments are, I'm guessing it does bow out if not full.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also ordered the Tumi Small M tote and will do a compare with Small Chelsea tomorrow. Not sure yet if keeping it, but at least wanted to compare. It has lots of pockets and flat straps.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> They also have one called the Halle, I think? Same product line, smaller design. I looked at it too, but I think I prefer the separate laptop compartment so I don't have to open the whole bag to remove it in airport security. I also saw a few other smaller Voyageur bpacks too, I think.
> 
> I am intrigued by the sling bpacks but I don't think they'd work well with my chest...having trouble figuring out where the strap would go! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I tried the sling one and it just wasn't comfortable on me. I even tried the one where the sling unzips to become a backpack but with my broad shoulders it actually hurt at the top where it connected to the bag.


----------



## EmmieMc

LuvAllBags said:


> Drop seems more like 8" to me, but that could be due to the top smooshing down a bit. And it definitely helps that the handles are wider set. The close-set handles on Baby Jane are part of why it's a tighter squeeze.
> 
> The best handles ever, IMO, were on Georgie. I couldn't get onboard with other aspects of that bag but the handles never slipped due to how they were positioned. I'm carrying LaRoxy right now and even its flat handles are slipping and annoying me. I need a backpack for this darn laptop. I walked past a Tumi store this morn and didnt have time to stop but I saw a backpack that made my heart pitter patter. Will stop back to look at it again on my way back through.



Georgie was my first purchase. It was great to carry. Hmmm. I'm going to get it out to use. [emoji3]


----------



## Reba

EmmieMc said:


> Georgie was my first purchase. It was great to carry. Hmmm. I'm going to get it out to use. [emoji3]



If not a big deal..can we see a pic of Georgie?  I think I have seen..but can't remember..getting old..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Tumi Small M-Tote in Merlot compared to MZW Small Chelsea: 

Tumi slightly taller. Excuse my messy pillows. 




MZ straps slightly longer. But Tumi has flat leather straps that do not slip. I slid the foam covers down to try out the straps. Love them. 




MZ deeper. 







I forgot to take a pic of all the pockets on the Tumi - will do tomorrow. It has a big front zip pocket, smaller back zip pocket, and back slip pocket for phone that easily fits iphone 6. Inside has a tablet pocket that fits ipad, large zip pocket, two phone or sunglasses sized slip pockets and a tiny pen sized pocket. I was able to fit everything in it that I'd put in a Small Chelsea, just organized differently. In Sm Chelsea I need a pouch for small items but don't in the Tumi. 

I like the Tumi and will try it. Love Merlot - it fulfills my dark red color craving since there are no Maroon MZs for me. 

I also kept the Calais backpack - love, love it. Hubs put it away for Christmas.


----------



## Reba

Ooh...[emoji7]..if I needed a tote...I love everything about that Tumi!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Tumi Small M-Tote in Merlot compared to MZW Small Chelsea:
> 
> Tumi slightly taller. Excuse my messy pillows.
> 
> View attachment 3506957
> 
> 
> MZ straps slightly longer. But Tumi has flat leather straps that do not slip. I slid the foam covers down to try out the straps. Love them.
> 
> View attachment 3506958
> 
> 
> MZ deeper.
> 
> View attachment 3506959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506960
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a pic of all the pockets on the Tumi - will do tomorrow. It has a big front zip pocket, smaller back zip pocket, and back slip pocket for phone that easily fits iphone 6. Inside has a tablet pocket that fits ipad, large zip pocket, two phone or sunglasses sized slip pockets and a tiny pen sized pocket. I was able to fit everything in it that I'd put in a Small Chelsea, just organized differently. In Sm Chelsea I need a pouch for small items but don't in the Tumi.
> 
> I like the Tumi and will try it. Love Merlot - it fulfills my dark red color craving since there are no Maroon MZs for me.
> 
> I also kept the Calais backpack - love, love it. Hubs put it away for Christmas.


I am delighted that it all worked out. Is the small chelsea floppy when empty ? Is the Tumi? The color on the tumi is stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh...[emoji7]..if I needed a tote...I love everything about that Tumi!



I have to say...it has Small Chelsea beat. I am taking paper wrapping and tags off today and giving it a home!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I am delighted that it all worked out. Is the small chelsea floppy when empty ? Is the Tumi? The color on the tumi is stunning.



They are both pretty floppy when empty. Chelsea actually lays down flat when completely empty. 

The color is what grabbed me first, as I have been hunting a satisfactory Maroon substitute. But everything about this bag hooked me once I realized its features.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Last hijack post, I promise!  Tumi Small M-Tote Pockets:

Front: there's a small "rain flap" that protects front pocket. 




Back:  Now this is cool - the back pocket unzips at the top AND the bottom so it doubles as a sleeve to slide over your luggage handle! When zipped closed at bottom = pocket! When unzipped = luggage sleeve! [emoji173]️  Back also has cell phone pocket. 




Inside: soft pink lining. Back wall tablet pocket holds full size ipad horizontally. Front inside wall has large zip pocket and phone/sunglasses pockets. 







Closure: top zip with small flap. The closed end of the zipper tucks into a little loop inside the edge of the bag. I love details like this!


----------



## Reba

Very nice details. And, BTW, I don't think of posts like this as hijack posts. Obviously, we are fans here of nylon bags - alternative to heavy traditional leather bags. We [emoji173]️ our MZ... but, if there are others doing good quality nylon with style and features it's great to share and compare!  I love seeing...


----------



## Reba

I have a couple of small Tumi pieces from a year or so ago (makeup case and triple compartment wristlet). They are in the most beautiful color, Garnet. They really do colors nicely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have a couple of small Tumi pieces from a year or so ago (makeup case and triple compartment wristlet). They are in the most beautiful color, Garnet. They really do colors nicely.



I recall Garnet! Beautiful color! We love our winter reds here! It's tough to find Tumi on sale, but I'm going to keep my eye on the larger size M-Tote during the winter sales. I think it will come in handy - maybe in black. If I end up liking this style, it could simply replace Chelsea due to better functionality...and it's SO lightweight.


----------



## missemily

Wow I just love the inside layout of the tumi!!! Beautiful--enjoy!


----------



## ms p

I love to read about other great nylon bags ! I have always admired tumi and the one thing I'm sure it beats mzw is warranty. Tumi have redesigned their M tote at least 3x too. This is the latest design M tote. Functionality is definitely getting better after each redesign.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I love to read about other great nylon bags ! I have always admired tumi and the one thing I'm sure it beats mzw is warranty. Tumi have redesigned their M tote at least 3x too. This is the latest design M tote. Functionality is definitely getting better after each redesign.



Have read one bad review regarding Tumi repair turnaround time...but, MZ is no better there...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Have read one bad review regarding Tumi repair turnaround time...but, MZ is no better there...


Ok at least tumi repair [emoji13] [emoji23]


----------



## makn808

I'm all for reading reviews/thoughts on alternative nylon brands! I have an  tumi cosmetic in teal from forever ago and it is the best shade of teal I've ever found. I routinely scan eBay to try and find more pieces in that teal.

Luv, the organization of the m-tote is fantastic. Putting this on my list when it goes on sale!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I love to read about other great nylon bags ! I have always admired tumi and the one thing I'm sure it beats mzw is warranty. Tumi have redesigned their M tote at least 3x too. This is the latest design M tote. Functionality is definitely getting better after each redesign.



This is true. Tumi seems to redesign parts of the Voyageur collection almost every season. There's a lot more stylish nylon bag competition out there now. I care a lot that my bags are office-appropriate, but I also prefer nylon for weight and ease, so I'm glad to try out an MZ alternative.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Have read one bad review regarding Tumi repair turnaround time...but, MZ is no better there...





ms p said:


> Ok at least tumi repair [emoji13] [emoji23]



[emoji38] So true.


----------



## mariposa08

I love hearing about other nylon brands too.  From the fb group I learned about the Rebecca Minkoff Bowie and it's one of my most used bags.  
This Tumi looks great-- I love all the pockets and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Last hijack post, I promise!  Tumi Small M-Tote Pockets:
> 
> Front: there's a small "rain flap" that protects front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3507265
> 
> 
> Back:  Now this is cool - the back pocket unzips at the top AND the bottom so it doubles as a sleeve to slide over your luggage handle! When zipped closed at bottom = pocket! When unzipped = luggage sleeve! [emoji173]️  Back also has cell phone pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3507266
> 
> 
> Inside: soft pink lining. Back wall tablet pocket holds full size ipad horizontally. Front inside wall has large zip pocket and phone/sunglasses pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3507267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507268
> 
> 
> Closure: top zip with small flap. The closed end of the zipper tucks into a little loop inside the edge of the bag. I love details like this!
> 
> View attachment 3507269


Thank you so much for the detailed review and photos! This bag wasn't even on my radar before, but I may need to try the merlot. Do you think a small (12.25" x 9") laptop that fits in Jane would fit in this bag? I'm trying to decide between small and large. The large looks a little too large for me on the Shopbop website.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wanna see the calais backpack!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed review and photos! This bag wasn't even on my radar before, but I may need to try the merlot. Do you think a small (12.25" x 9") laptop that fits in Jane would fit in this bag? I'm trying to decide between small and large. The large looks a little too large for me on the Shopbop website.



It will be tight but may just work. I just tried my 13.25" and it was too big. I could shove it in there in a pinch, but it does not fit at the bottom and the bag won't close.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wanna see the calais backpack!



Already packed away for Christmas. Sorry!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Apparently next wave of holiday will release on Tues.


----------



## dcooney4

All this talk of tumi today had me pulling out mine . Mine works great for when I am doing a day visit like today and I take the dog with me as well as my mini iPad and book plus dog treats etc.


----------



## greycat64

Mulberry Frankie available.  Can't tell what color mulberry is exactly.  Reddish purple?


----------



## Reba

Crap..., Mulberry Frankie [emoji51]


----------



## Reba

greycat64 said:


> Mulberry Frankie available.  Can't tell what color mulberry is exactly.  Reddish purple?



A purple with a lot of life to it. Not a dark one...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want mulberry small abbey tote AND frankie!!!!


----------



## Stella Blue

Mulberry small abbey tote needs to be mine!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> All this talk of tumi today had me pulling out mine . Mine works great for when I am doing a day visit like today and I take the dog with me as well as my mini iPad and book plus dog treats etc.



I carried the tote today and really like it. I could totally do the larger size as well. This small size was packed full today, but I always carry more on Mondays.


----------



## dmc60

My small Tumi tote comes tomorrow...will match my Calais - Indigo.  I pulled the trigger after Luv's great photos.  The lack of organization has kept me from the Chelsea.
Luv should get commission for all her 'sales'!


----------



## dcooney4

I wore my small roxy all day yesterday and it is so comfy.  I wish it would not slump over when I put it down. I have a cat and when I put a bag down that slumps she is always interested in it. Which means I almost always need to empty the bag and store it where she can't investigate it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I wore my small roxy all day yesterday and it is so comfy.  I wish it would not slump over when I put it down. I have a cat and when I put a bag down that slumps she is always interested in it. Which means I almost always need to empty the bag and store it where she can't investigate it.



I guess that's the lack of the leather trim on top?  I don't notice mine doing that..I think I must pack mine up more fully..   if setting it down at home away from [emoji192] is only issue, maybe an over-the-door hook for one of the entryway closet doors facing out..you could hang your bag there when you come in and she wouldn't be able to get too nosy?


----------



## dmc60

Quick picture before the light went.  Indigo!


----------



## dmc60

My laptop is 12" x 8.5 and fits easily


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> My small Tumi tote comes tomorrow...will match my Calais - Indigo.  I pulled the trigger after Luv's great photos.  The lack of organization has kept me from the Chelsea.
> Luv should get commission for all her 'sales'!



[emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3509338
> 
> Quick picture before the light went.  Indigo!



Love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> My laptop is 12" x 8.5 and fits easily



Awesome! I wish my laptop was a bit smaller.


----------



## makn808

Beautiful pair DMC!


----------



## dmc60

That Mulberry Frankie is really calling my name....but I am wondering about the weight.  I have a Francis (circa 2010) and it weighs 2lbs 5oz empty.  My 'medium' Roxy weighs 1lb 5oz (love that!) and my newest Tiger Eye Jane weighs 1lb. 12 oz.  Does anybody have a newer Frankie and does it weigh about the same as Jane?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> That Mulberry Frankie is really calling my name....but I am wondering about the weight.  I have a Francis (circa 2010) and it weighs 2lbs 5oz empty.  My 'medium' Roxy weighs 1lb 5oz (love that!) and my newest Tiger Eye Jane weighs 1lb. 12 oz.  Does anybody have a newer Frankie and does it weigh about the same as Jane?



I do - have not weighed it but it definitely weighs more than Jane.


----------



## ms p

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3509338
> 
> Quick picture before the light went.  Indigo!


Love the backpack [emoji7] what is the style name ? Thanks!


----------



## dmc60

Tumi Voyager Calais Multipurpose backpack!


----------



## dmc60

makn808 said:


> Beautiful pair DMC!


Thanks!


----------



## dmc60

Thanks Luv!  SUCH a great color though....I may just have to tough it out

oh my!  I've just realized this is my 500th post!  And I've been hanging around TPF since 2008


----------



## ms p

dmc60 said:


> Tumi Voyager Calais Multipurpose backpack!


Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dmc60 said:


> That Mulberry Frankie is really calling my name....but I am wondering about the weight.  I have a Francis (circa 2010) and it weighs 2lbs 5oz empty.  My 'medium' Roxy weighs 1lb 5oz (love that!) and my newest Tiger Eye Jane weighs 1lb. 12 oz.  Does anybody have a newer Frankie and does it weigh about the same as Jane?


Sorry cant help with ur question but how are you liking Tiger Eye Jane? How would you describe the color do you find it  to be versatile?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I guess that's the lack of the leather trim on top?  I don't notice mine doing that..I think I must pack mine up more fully..   if setting it down at home away from [emoji192] is only issue, maybe an over-the-door hook for one of the entryway closet doors facing out..you could hang your bag there when you come in and she wouldn't be able to get too nosy?


Yesterday I carried a book in it and it sat perfectly. The hook might be a solution . I would prefer not to hang a bag by its straps though. Maybe I have to breakdown and empty a drawer that I could just place the bag in when I get home.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Thanks Luv!  SUCH a great color though....I may just have to tough it out
> 
> oh my!  I've just realized this is my 500th post!  And I've been hanging around TPF since 2008



It is a great color! I caved on the Frankie immediately. I love the Jane too, but I have a Berry Jane, which while not the same, is similar. Currant may also be similar.

Congrats on 500! [emoji122]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It is a great color! I caved on the Frankie immediately. I love the Jane too, but I have a Berry Jane, which while not the same, is similar.
> 
> Congrats on 500! [emoji122]



You will have to report on the color to us!  It's a tough one to read...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You will have to report on the color to us!  It's a tough one to read...



I'm thinking it may not be far off from Currant? Arrives tomorrow. Will pull out the other purples and do a comparison in the natural light on Sat.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm thinking it may not be far off from Currant? Arrives tomorrow. Will pull out the other purples and do a comparison in the natural light on Sat.



Ooh..hadn't thought of Currant as a comparison..you are making me really think about it now!


----------



## georgianne

Has anyone seen or bought either of the metro backpacks in the quilted leather? They look really cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..hadn't thought of Currant as a comparison..you are making me really think about it now!



So I saw a Currant comparison in the FB group and Mulberry is a bit lighter and brighter than Currant. I'm starting to believe it may be the baby of Berry and Currant. I will post a pic comparing it to Currant, old Plum, Berry and Amethyst, and will try to order from lightest to darkest. I think that's all of my purples! If I find any other purples in my collection I'll include them too. I don't have new plum or blackberry.


----------



## dmc60

It's a shade lighter than I thought it would be -but I like that.  My daughter talked me into a bright royal blue winter coat last spring (great sale at Nordies) and I was looking for a bag with'color' to use with it.  Sometimes I get so tired of basic black.  I haven't carried it very much - I've been saving it for my coat and it hasn't turned cold here yet!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm thinking it may not be far off from Currant? Arrives tomorrow. Will pull out the other purples and do a comparison in the natural light on Sat.





LuvAllBags said:


> So I saw a Currant comparison in the FB group and Mulberry is a bit lighter and brighter than Currant. I'm starting to believe it may be the baby of Berry and Currant. I will post a pic comparing it to Currant, old Plum, Berry and Amethyst, and will try to order from lightest to darkest. I think that's all of my purples! If I find any other purples in my collection I'll include them too. I don't have new plum or blackberry.



Can't wait for your pictures!


----------



## Reba

Some Tumi on HauteLook today girls..including Calais bpack


----------



## greycat64

Reba said:


> Some Tumi on HauteLook today girls..including Calais bpack


Is the M-tote much bigger than the small?


----------



## psucutie

Mulberry Frankie is at home waiting for me.  Taking all of my restraint not to run home now.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Mulberry Frankie is at home waiting for me.  Taking all of my restraint not to run home now.



Argh! Too bad they didn't ship to your office.


----------



## psucutie

I am in love with Mulberry!  I have a comparison to plum (grape color) and Claret (a paler, whiter mulberry)


----------



## Reba

There is an Etsy shop, Poe-Poe Purses and Accessories. Got these purse scarves for my Small Roxy bags. If interested, great quality.


----------



## Reba




----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 3511327
> View attachment 3511331


I never thought to put a scarf on it. What a great idea. Do you think it would be weird if I put a Coach ponytail scarf on my Roxy?


----------



## makn808

Reba those purse scarves are so sweet!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I never thought to put a scarf on it. What a great idea. Do you think it would be weird if I put a Coach ponytail scarf on my Roxy?



No..try it out!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba those purse scarves are so sweet!



$12.  A lot cheaper than a new bag.. ha ha. Changes up the mood...

They came packaged very cutely..if you need a gift idea and know a purse-crazy person like us..
View attachment 3511375


----------



## Reba

Oops. I think I need to repost package pic...


----------



## mariposa08

Love those Reba!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Love those Reba!



Thank you..I saw a plaid -- really over the top Christmassy purse the other day..., I still kinda wish I got it. Even though I know it would only see the light of day a few days a year. I love Christmas. I decided to maybe dress a few bags in scarves that subtly hint at Christmas...but, I could use anytime too.       Still might get obnoxious Tartan plaid tho [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji173]️️[emoji319][emoji318][emoji173]️️[emoji319][emoji173]️️[emoji1335][emoji319][emoji173]️️[emoji319][emoji1335][emoji173]️️


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Cute, Reba! I love the animal ones, especially the penguins [emoji210]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can't wait for more mulberry photos!


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I can't wait for more mulberry photos!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> There is an Etsy shop, Poe-Poe Purses and Accessories. Got these purse scarves for my Small Roxy bags. If interested, great quality.





Reba said:


> View attachment 3511327
> View attachment 3511331



Love these! Going to check them out now!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love it! Mine arrived yesterday but I haven't even unboxed it yet. My mom went into the hospital last night and it's been a very long 24 hours. Hope to open it this weekend. I need a good distraction, and there is no better distraction than a great bag!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it! Mine arrived yesterday but I haven't even unboxed it yet. My mom went into the hospital last night and it's been a very long 24 hours. Hope to open it this weekend. I need a good distraction, and there is no better distraction than a great bag!


Hope she's ok now [emoji120]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it! Mine arrived yesterday but I haven't even unboxed it yet. My mom went into the hospital last night and it's been a very long 24 hours. Hope to open it this weekend. I need a good distraction, and there is no better distraction than a great bag!


So sorry to hear that Luv I hope everything is ok


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it! Mine arrived yesterday but I haven't even unboxed it yet. My mom went into the hospital last night and it's been a very long 24 hours. Hope to open it this weekend. I need a good distraction, and there is no better distraction than a great bag!



Sending good thoughts and prayers your way friend...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Love it! Mine arrived yesterday but I haven't even unboxed it yet. My mom went into the hospital last night and it's been a very long 24 hours. Hope to open it this weekend. I need a good distraction, and there is no better distraction than a great bag!


I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Cute, Reba! I love the animal ones, especially the penguins [emoji210]



I agree on the [emoji210]...there are Scottie dogs too..omg..too cute...got a discount for leaving a review..guess I will be placing another order soon...


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Hope she's ok now [emoji120]





tua said:


> So sorry to hear that Luv I hope everything is ok





Reba said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers your way friend...





dcooney4 said:


> I hope she feels better soon.



Thanks, ladies! This will be a long haul, unfortunately. But we take it one day at a time...that's all you can do. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So so sorry to hear that. My MIL just had a cancerous tumor discovered and removed suddenly from her colon. It was a shock and we are hoping she will be fine. I hope your mom's situation is way less serious.


----------



## Stella Blue

Best wishes your way, Luv


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So so sorry to hear that. My MIL just had a cancerous tumor discovered and removed suddenly from her colon. It was a shock and we are hoping she will be fine. I hope your mom's situation is way less serious.



Thank you! Best wishes to your MIL as well!


----------



## makn808

Oh Luv, I hope your mom is feeling better. Sending prayers and positive thoughts.....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Best wishes your way, Luv



Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Oh Luv, I hope your mom is feeling better. Sending prayers and positive thoughts.....



Thanks so much! [emoji8]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree on the [emoji210]...there are Scottie dogs too..omg..too cute...got a discount for leaving a review..guess I will be placing another order soon...



I looked at these today - I love them. The ones you have are my favorites, but I also like the penguins, scotties and birds.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I looked at these today - I love them. The ones you have are my favorites, but I also like the penguins, scotties and birds.



I hope things are better. Thinking of you [emoji253]


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, ladies! This will be a long haul, unfortunately. But we take it one day at a time...that's all you can do. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.



I'm so sorry Luv.  My father passed away almost two weeks ago.  He was ill for a while- please reach out if you need to talk.  Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## makn808

Condolences and hugs psucutie...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I hope things are better. Thinking of you [emoji253]



Thanks - another surgery tomorrow. Fingers crossed we start to improve after that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I'm so sorry Luv.  My father passed away almost two weeks ago.  He was ill for a while- please reach out if you need to talk.  Will keep her in my prayers.



I'm so sorry! Hugs...thinking of you too.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I'm so sorry Luv.  My father passed away almost two weeks ago.  He was ill for a while- please reach out if you need to talk.  Will keep her in my prayers.



So sorry. My condolences. Such a hard thing to lose a parent..at any time. We are never ready. Take care of yourself and try to focus on only the best memories and forget the worst of the end...[emoji253]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ladies, I finally opened my Mulberry Frankie this morn. It is just beautiful! Best color they've done in a long time, IMO. I think the name is pretty good - mulberry seems to fit. And I love the gold hw with it. I am not going to crack into it just yet, but will post pics when I do. I am sticking with one bag to get through hospital visits so I only have to do one major bag wipe down.

I had also ordered a big suede tote from Garnet Hill. Anyone else ever shop that catalog/web site? I have always liked many of their things but they are usually pricey. I saw this tote and really liked...and was able to use a first time buyer discount code. It was supposed to be on backorder until late Nov but showed up last week. It is HUGE but I think I really like it. I may need to put an organizer in it, and will definitely have to spray it with suede protector before using.

http://www.garnethill.com/isa-italian-signature-tote/shoes-accessories/bags-totes/432883


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Ladies, I finally opened my Mulberry Frankie this morn. It is just beautiful! Best color they've done in a long time, IMO. I think the name is pretty good - mulberry seems to fit. And I love the gold hw with it. I am not going to crack into it just yet, but will post pics when I do. I am sticking with one bag to get through hospital visits so I only have to do one major bag wipe down.
> 
> I had also ordered a big suede tote from Garnet Hill. Anyone else ever shop that catalog/web site? I have always liked many of their things but they are usually pricey. I saw this tote and really liked...and was able to use a first time buyer discount code. It was supposed to be on backorder until late Nov but showed up last week. It is HUGE but I think I really like it. I may need to put an organizer in it, and will definitely have to spray it with suede protector before using.
> 
> http://www.garnethill.com/isa-italian-signature-tote/shoes-accessories/bags-totes/432883


It is beautiful. What color did you get?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It is beautiful. What color did you get?



Pewter. I like it. Very dark gray.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Pewter. I like it. Very dark gray.



Luv, it looks like I want to crawl into and cuddle up in that beautiful bag!  I have shopped at Garnet Hill..21 years ago!  Bought my son's baby bedding; still remember the design name .. Petal People ... ha ha, cutest little primary color scattered drawings of flower petal people .. those were the days...


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Ladies, I finally opened my Mulberry Frankie this morn. It is just beautiful! Best color they've done in a long time, IMO. I think the name is pretty good - mulberry seems to fit. And I love the gold hw with it. I am not going to crack into it just yet, but will post pics when I do. I am sticking with one bag to get through hospital visits so I only have to do one major bag wipe down.
> 
> I had also ordered a big suede tote from Garnet Hill. Anyone else ever shop that catalog/web site? I have always liked many of their things but they are usually pricey. I saw this tote and really liked...and was able to use a first time buyer discount code. It was supposed to be on backorder until late Nov but showed up last week. It is HUGE but I think I really like it. I may need to put an organizer in it, and will definitely have to spray it with suede protector before using.
> 
> http://www.garnethill.com/isa-italian-signature-tote/shoes-accessories/bags-totes/432883



Luv, so sorry to hear about your mother [emoji173]️. Hope things improve soon.

On a lighter note, that Garnet Hill bag is gorgeous. The suede in combo with the color makes it look so lush. How heavy is it compared to MZW? I need you to stop finding new bags I love [emoji3]. I have a merlot Tumi Calais en route (after returning black).


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Condolences and hugs psucutie...





LuvAllBags said:


> I'm so sorry! Hugs...thinking of you too.





Reba said:


> So sorry. My condolences. Such a hard thing to lose a parent..at any time. We are never ready. Take care of yourself and try to focus on only the best memories and forget the worst of the end...[emoji253]



Thank you ladies


----------



## mariposa08

Luv, I'm really sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope things improve.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, it looks like I want to crawl into and cuddle up in that beautiful bag!  I have shopped at Garnet Hill..21 years ago!  Bought my son's baby bedding; still remember the design name .. Petal People ... ha ha, cutest little primary color scattered drawings of flower petal people .. those were the days...



That sounds so cute! I really enjoy perusing that catalog.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Luv, so sorry to hear about your mother [emoji173]️. Hope things improve soon.
> 
> On a lighter note, that Garnet Hill bag is gorgeous. The suede in combo with the color makes it look so lush. How heavy is it compared to MZW? I need you to stop finding new bags I love [emoji3]. I have a merlot Tumi Calais en route (after returning black).



Thank you! 

Haha...yes I have to stop enticing myself too! 

I hope you like Merlot. I really love it. Mine is put away for Christmas...can't wait to use it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Luv, I'm really sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope things improve.



Thank you!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So last year around this time MZ offered I think a one day promotion of 30% off their website and I think it was one of you lovely ladies who posted the coupon code here on TPF. Do you guys know if MZ will do this for this year too? I remember it was sometime before the Thanksgiving


----------



## makn808

tua said:


> So last year around this time MZ offered I think a one day promotion of 30% off their website and I think it was one of you lovely ladies who posted the coupon code here on TPF. Do you guys know if MZ will do this for this year too? I remember it was sometime before the Thanksgiving



Awesome memory Tua! Wow, I don't remember that but I hope they offer it again!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Yes I really hope they offer it again too


----------



## mariposa08

tua said:


> So last year around this time MZ offered I think a one day promotion of 30% off their website and I think it was one of you lovely ladies who posted the coupon code here on TPF. Do you guys know if MZ will do this for this year too? I remember it was sometime before the Thanksgiving



I wish they would, but I'm guessing they won't.  Those were the blogger codes that I don't think mzw expected to be shared with so many ppl.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all, mom had a good day today. Progress! I have been toting Amethyst Roxy to hospital. It holds a ton, including a large travel mug (coffee = essential) and lots of snacks. Trying to eat healthy to keep energy up.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I wish they would, but I'm guessing they won't.  Those were the blogger codes that I don't think mzw expected to be shared with so many ppl.



Oh yeah...I used one of those...forgot all about that.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all, mom had a good day today. Progress! I have been toting Amethyst Roxy to hospital. It holds a ton, including a large travel mug (coffee = essential) and lots of snacks. Trying to eat healthy to keep energy up.



Glad to hear that, Luv. Also glad that you're taking care of you, as well. Hugs [emoji173]️


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all, mom had a good day today. Progress! I have been toting Amethyst Roxy to hospital. It holds a ton, including a large travel mug (coffee = essential) and lots of snacks. Trying to eat healthy to keep energy up.


Great news Luv! And a beauty of a bag keeping you and mom company.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Glad to hear that, Luv. Also glad that you're taking care of you, as well. Hugs [emoji173]️





makn808 said:


> Great news Luv! And a beauty of a bag keeping you and mom company.



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

What do you all have your eye on for the Black Friday sale? As much as I love some of the current Jane colors, I don't need any more Janes.  I might consider Tiger Eye if the price is right. That one is different from all my others. The one bag I am really considering is the Army Jordan Satchel. If Army is included in the sale, I might try that one. I also keep looking at the Small Abbey, but I just can't do that zipper flap so I'm going to stay away...too bad though...I like everything else about the style.

If Army Jordan Satchel isn't in the sale, I may just wait for Advent and see what pops up.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did everyone see the cashmere wrap this morn? Pricey but tempting. I like the dark gray, and love its name - Castle Rock!


----------



## makn808

That wrap looks so scrumptious but crimety it's expensive! 

I am still obsessing over the bag from the fitness line coming out next year, so my advent wish list is small.  Considering Jordan satchel too, and something in blue camo oxford if they get that out in time.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Luv I have my eye on Tiger eye Jane too or the Frankie and also the small Chelsea. Im pretty excited for this Black Friday and cant wait


----------



## dcooney4

Nothing is screaming at me at this moment, but that can change fast.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> That wrap looks so scrumptious but crimety it's expensive!
> 
> I am still obsessing over the bag from the fitness line coming out next year, so my advent wish list is small.  Considering Jordan satchel too, and something in blue camo oxford if they get that out in time.



Oh yes, blue camo oxford is supposed to be coming at some point!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Luv I have my eye on Tiger eye Jane too or the Frankie and also the small Chelsea. Im pretty excited for this Black Friday and cant wait



Me too, although I don't need a single thing. Your choices sound awesome! I do love my Small Chelsea and hope you like it. I feel like it's the perfect size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Nothing is screaming at me at this moment, but that can change fast.



So true! There are a lot of pretty Paiges right now. Not many Lizzys...are there even any Lizzys on the site right now?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

There's so much to choose from at the moment and yet nothing too compelling for me. If they have a really good Black Friday offer, I'd be interested in the scarlet small Chelsea, the quilted leather wristlet, and some of those charm hanger thingies. I'd love a mulberry Jane but have plum in that colour family and azalea on the way. No more Janes for ND [emoji848]


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Ladies, I finally opened my Mulberry Frankie this morn. It is just beautiful! Best color they've done in a long time, IMO. I think the name is pretty good - mulberry seems to fit. And I love the gold hw with it. I am not going to crack into it just yet, but will post pics when I do. I am sticking with one bag to get through hospital visits so I only have to do one major bag wipe down.
> 
> I had also ordered a big suede tote from Garnet Hill. Anyone else ever shop that catalog/web site? I have always liked many of their things but they are usually pricey. I saw this tote and really liked...and was able to use a first time buyer discount code. It was supposed to be on backorder until late Nov but showed up last week. It is HUGE but I think I really like it. I may need to put an organizer in it, and will definitely have to spray it with suede protector before using.
> 
> http://www.garnethill.com/isa-italian-signature-tote/shoes-accessories/bags-totes/432883


Friends and family sale (25%off) now at Garnet Hill for those tempted by Luv's lovely tote!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks, ladies! This will be a long haul, unfortunately. But we take it one day at a time...that's all you can do. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> psucutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Luv.  My father passed away almost two weeks ago.  He was ill for a while- please reach out if you need to talk.  Will keep her in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences to you and your family.
Click to expand...


----------



## MNBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So so sorry to hear that. My MIL just had a cancerous tumor discovered and removed suddenly from her colon. It was a shock and we are hoping she will be fine. I hope your mom's situation is way less serious.


Hope they got everything out and your MIL recovers completely!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all, mom had a good day today. Progress! I have been toting Amethyst Roxy to hospital. It holds a ton, including a large travel mug (coffee = essential) and lots of snacks. Trying to eat healthy to keep energy up.


Glad your mom is progressing!  Hopefully she'll continue to progress and string together lots of good days and you can all have a healthy, happy holiday season!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> There's so much to choose from at the moment and yet nothing too compelling for me. If they have a really good Black Friday offer, I'd be interested in the scarlet small Chelsea, the quilted leather wristlet, and some of those charm hanger thingies. I'd love a mulberry Jane but have plum in that colour family and azalea on the way. No more Janes for ND [emoji848]



Ooh - Azalea! Awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> Glad your mom is progressing!  Hopefully she'll continue to progress and string together lots of good days and you can all have a healthy, happy holiday season!



Thank you!


----------



## ms p

Just a quick update I received the HB [emoji1] took me about3 weeks [emoji597][emoji574] dd said it looks nice yeah!


----------



## makn808

Your HB looks so classy Ms. P!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> Just a quick update I received the HB [emoji1] took me about3 weeks [emoji597][emoji574] dd said it looks nice yeah!
> 
> View attachment 3520849



Très chic! That's a very black black. Looks really sharp.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Just a quick update I received the HB [emoji1] took me about3 weeks [emoji597][emoji574] dd said it looks nice yeah!
> 
> View attachment 3520849



Love the HB! [emoji173]️ the black/gold hw combo.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> Your HB looks so classy Ms. P!





LuvAllBags said:


> Love the HB! [emoji173]️ the black/gold hw combo.





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Très chic! That's a very black black. Looks really sharp.




Thank you girls [emoji4][emoji255] I'm using it today. So far so good [emoji304]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

I switched from my Amethyst Roxy to my Moss Jane ([emoji173]️) today. The Roxy has been driving me insane because I have my bag packed full of stuff for the hospital visits and then when I take something out, the bag flops and everything eventually ends up a mess. Tried the Jane for today and I was so much happier. Everything stayed organized...somehow even with fewer pockets. Jane is my bag soulmate [emoji1].  

I missed my Lovely Moss Jane...so glad I pulled it out.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Deff agree with you Luv Jane is such a great bag. I've been using my black bedford too none stop lately and love it to death. I feel a lil selfish if that's the right word bc I recently gave my mom my Bordeoux one and I really miss it. Love that color Is it too bad to ask for it back lol


----------



## MNBags

New arrivals up.  Although, those on the new arrivals page don't quite mesh with the shop all page.  More leather metros, charms, etc.  They're definitely gearing up for the holidays!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Omg I really need that Jane satchel is so beautiful and it looks smaller than classic Jane which it will be perfect for summer when I don't carry as much


----------



## makn808

Great new holiday items! Sparrow looks very pretty and with rose gold hw! Sooooo tempted to try coco.
And someone posted on fb, this year mzw will do the 12 days of xmas instead of 24 days of advent. Fewer days but hopefully we see 12 awesome specials!!!


----------



## Reba

Just when I think I am safe..., damn...   love that version of Coco; the leather strap length being a little longer really appeals to me, especially heading into heavy coat season. The Jane Satchel is great looking too.., I would pass on her..a bit too much like my two Kara's. The Hamish with the cardinal is a sentimental favorite.., cardinals were my mom's favorite. And the charms!  [emoji319] [emoji348] mushrooms..how is one to resist?


----------



## Reba

ms p, glad to see your HB bp finally arrived safely. It looks great, I hope you continue to enjoy!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I switched from my Amethyst Roxy to my Moss Jane ([emoji173]️) today. The Roxy has been driving me insane because I have my bag packed full of stuff for the hospital visits and then when I take something out, the bag flops and everything eventually ends up a mess. Tried the Jane for today and I was so much happier. Everything stayed organized...somehow even with fewer pockets. Jane is my bag soulmate [emoji1].
> 
> I missed my Lovely Moss Jane...so glad I pulled it out.



So glad Jane brings you comfort! 

The Small Roxy doesn't seem to give me these issues. I don't need to carry as many things as you though. I traveled last week. Took a few bags along with. One I used on my trip was a Small Roxy, and it was great. So comfortable and a great pop of color as it was the Poppy with the new scarf...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ms p, glad to see your HB bp finally arrived safely. It looks great, I hope you continue to enjoy!


Thank you [emoji254][emoji4][emoji319]


----------



## ms p

I'm loving the snow owl but does it look too big on the small Roxy stock pic? My new PC snow owl wallpaper [emoji1]☃


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Deff agree with you Luv Jane is such a great bag. I've been using my black bedford too none stop lately and love it to death. I feel a lil selfish if that's the right word bc I recently gave my mom my Bordeoux one and I really miss it. Love that color Is it too bad to ask for it back lol


If she doesn't wear it, then I think it would be okay. If she does then I would not.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Deff agree with you Luv Jane is such a great bag. I've been using my black bedford too none stop lately and love it to death. I feel a lil selfish if that's the right word bc I recently gave my mom my Bordeoux one and I really miss it. Love that color Is it too bad to ask for it back lol



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Just when I think I am safe..., damn...   love that version of Coco; the leather strap length being a little longer really appeals to me, especially heading into heavy coat season. The Jane Satchel is great looking too.., I would pass on her..a bit too much like my two Kara's. The Hamish with the cardinal is a sentimental favorite.., cardinals were my mom's favorite. And the charms!  [emoji319] [emoji348] mushrooms..how is one to resist?


I really like Coco too and love the long strap drop and I agree it will be perfect over coats but that width of it would kinda bothers me. It reminds me of why I had to let go of Hayley. I need at least 4" width on my bags


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I really like Coco too and love the long strap drop and I agree it will be perfect over coats but that width of it would kinda bothers me. It reminds me of why I had to let go of Hayley. I need at least 4" width on my bags



I noticed that.., was hoping that maybe it's actually closer to 4"...as they always measure wrong...#wishful thinking [emoji6]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I switched from my Amethyst Roxy to my Moss Jane ([emoji173]️) today. The Roxy has been driving me insane because I have my bag packed full of stuff for the hospital visits and then when I take something out, the bag flops and everything eventually ends up a mess. Tried the Jane for today and I was so much happier. Everything stayed organized...somehow even with fewer pockets. Jane is my bag soulmate [emoji1].
> 
> I missed my Lovely Moss Jane...so glad I pulled it out.



That really is the worst thing about Roxy and a definite deal breaker for some.    It would have been the perfect bag if it had more structure.  Did you get the luster Roxy?  Does the coated fabric make a difference at all?


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> That really is the worst thing about Roxy and a definite deal breaker for some.    It would have been the perfect bag if it had more structure.  Did you get the luster Roxy?  Does the coated fabric make a difference at all?


Coated fabrics always add a bit more sturture since they are stiffer.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I switched from my Amethyst Roxy to my Moss Jane ([emoji173]️) today. The Roxy has been driving me insane because I have my bag packed full of stuff for the hospital visits and then when I take something out, the bag flops and everything eventually ends up a mess. Tried the Jane for today and I was so much happier. Everything stayed organized...somehow even with fewer pockets. Jane is my bag soulmate [emoji1].
> 
> I missed my Lovely Moss Jane...so glad I pulled it out.



Perfect for this time of year. I'm really happy with my Moss Jane, too, although today Five-Year Jane followed me to the office.

Bummer that Roxy is annoying you. Maybe a simple organizer would help? But then it would also take up space and add weight.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Nothing in the LE giftshop is grabbing me. I usually like the quirkier offerings around this time of year.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Perfect for this time of year. I'm really happy with my Moss Jane, too, although today Five-Year Jane followed me to the office.
> 
> Bummer that Roxy is annoying you. Maybe a simple organizer would help? But then it would also take up space and add weight.



The beauty of MZ's too are that we shouldn't have to use organizers because of built-in pocketing...  I had talked myself out of a floppy Chelsea tote + organizer combo with this rationale.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> The beauty of MZ's too are that we shouldn't have to use organizers because of built-in pocketing...  I had talked myself out of a floppy Chelsea tote + organizer combo with this rationale.[/QU



So true. A $300+ bag shouldn't need accessories to make it functional.


----------



## Reba

Rainy day coated Gunmetal Lizzy reporting for grocery-run duty...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Love your look, Reba!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> View attachment 3522146
> 
> Rainy day coated Gunmetal Lizzy reporting for grocery-run duty...



This is one I still regret not getting!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love your look, Reba!





mariposa08 said:


> This is one I still regret not getting!



Thanks Namkha; my "look" turned  "wet dog" real quick...

Mariposa..best rainy day bag ever...

When Luv goes back into Jane she feels that sense of - "Ahh, everything is in it's place" - Lizzy is that bag for me. Somehow, it fits so much in such a small (ish) bag and is so organized.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thanks Namkha; my "look" turned  "wet dog" real quick...
> 
> Mariposa..best rainy day bag ever...
> 
> When Luv goes back into Jane she feels that sense of - "Ahh, everything is in it's place" - Lizzy is that bag for me. Somehow, it fits so much in such a small (ish) bag and is so organized.



I love Lizzy too.  I've been using my black camo Lizzy a lot lately.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love Lizzy too.  I've been using my black camo Lizzy a lot lately.



Now there's a Lizzy I regret not getting!  Black-on-black and best of all...patent trim...and if I remember correctly (and try to forget) red interior [emoji51]...   [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> That really is the worst thing about Roxy and a definite deal breaker for some.    It would have been the perfect bag if it had more structure.  Did you get the luster Roxy?  Does the coated fabric make a difference at all?



Yes, it is better - less floppiness.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Perfect for this time of year. I'm really happy with my Moss Jane, too, although today Five-Year Jane followed me to the office.
> 
> Bummer that Roxy is annoying you. Maybe a simple organizer would help? But then it would also take up space and add weight.



Good idea! Something with structure like a Samorga would help. The boxy shape of Roxy would be perfect for a Samorga.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Nothing in the LE giftshop is grabbing me. I usually like the quirkier offerings around this time of year.



I also like those quirky items. Hope we still see some of them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thanks Namkha; my "look" turned  "wet dog" real quick...
> 
> Mariposa..best rainy day bag ever...
> 
> When Luv goes back into Jane she feels that sense of - "Ahh, everything is in it's place" - Lizzy is that bag for me. Somehow, it fits so much in such a small (ish) bag and is so organized.



[emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I really like Coco too and love the long strap drop and I agree it will be perfect over coats but that width of it would kinda bothers me. It reminds me of why I had to let go of Hayley. I need at least 4" width on my bags



Did you find Lizzy to be too narrow in depth?  They list the width of Lizzy as 3.5" also; (Nordstrom lists as 4"). It works for me. Paige was my breaking point at too narrow. ...thinking maybe this Coco could work for me....

Hayley I think has a 5" depth..., or so they say...


----------



## Reba

Does anyone have a MZ Holiday dream wishlist?
I do, I do!  
The new Sparrow Coco is calling my name.., and for some reason the Mulberry Nikki Tote - I like the longer leather strap option, the color, and the narrow depth; I just wonder if it's a puddle of a bag when set down off shoulder. The Frankie in Mulberry is lovely too..I just worry about weight and the rolled shoulder straps.   And..[emoji1335], I wouldn't turn away any of the Small Roxy colors ([emoji171]..hint..hint), and I love bag charm bling of all kinds [emoji7][emoji319][emoji348]

...my [emoji1335] ain't reading here..don't know why I'm addressing him...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Did you find Lizzy to be too narrow in depth?  They list the width of Lizzy as 3.5" also; (Nordstrom lists as 4"). It works for me. Paige was my breaking point at too narrow. ...thinking maybe this Coco could work for me....
> 
> Hayley I think has a 5" depth..., or so they say...



Coco does not feel super narrow, IMO. It's narrower than Hayley, but it's bigger than you'd think. I love it with the new straps.


----------



## lv lover steph

I love that platinum leather roxy.  Wish it was a regular.  Small is too small for me. [emoji45]


----------



## Reba

lv lover steph said:


> I love that platinum leather roxy.  Wish it was a regular.  Small is too small for me. [emoji45]



That leather is very rich looking!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does anyone have a MZ Holiday dream wishlist?
> I do, I do!
> The new Sparrow Coco is calling my name.., and for some reason the Mulberry Nikki Tote - I like the longer leather strap option, the color, and the narrow depth; I just wonder if it's a puddle of a bag when set down off shoulder. The Frankie in Mulberry is lovely too..I just worry about weight and the rolled shoulder straps.   And..[emoji1335], I wouldn't turn away any of the Small Roxy colors ([emoji171]..hint..hint), and I love bag charm bling of all kinds [emoji7][emoji319][emoji348]
> 
> ...my [emoji1335] ain't reading here..don't know why I'm addressing him...



Lol! Neither does mine! But I share wish lists here anyway!

I love the Platinum Luster leather Small Roxy...like really love it. Obsessed with the leather and the lining. I also like the Sparrow Coco. I sold my Black Coco, but the new straps are making me re-think this style. I want the red jingle bell mushrooms before the holiday so I can enjoy them in Dec.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> I love that platinum leather roxy.  Wish it was a regular.  Small is too small for me. [emoji45]



Me too! I may go for it and make it my weekend bag. I'm using a Pacific Small Roxy for that now and I like this leather one better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> I love that platinum leather roxy.  Wish it was a regular.  Small is too small for me. [emoji45]



If they did a leather Roxy, I would get it and sell all my bedford versions. Now that I've been using Jane again, I really do prefer Jane, but sometimes you need Roxy pockets. A leather version would also help it look less diaper bag-ish to me too.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> If they did a leather Roxy, I would get it and sell all my bedford versions. Now that I've been using Jane again, I really do prefer Jane, but sometimes you need Roxy pockets. A leather version would also help it look less diaper bag-ish to me too.



Maybe during 12 Days of Christmas [emoji319][emoji120]

...and, I need those Red Bell [emoji348] charms soon too!


----------



## Odebdo

lv lover steph said:


> I love that platinum leather roxy.  Wish it was a regular.  Small is too small for me. [emoji45]



This is what is speaking to me.....love the look of it and the lining makes me swoon!


----------



## makn808

I'm with y'all...sparrow coco3.0 and pluster leather Roxy. The charms are so cute. I love the cookie pouch though I'd never use it. Love me some holiday cookies!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Did you find Lizzy to be too narrow in depth?  They list the width of Lizzy as 3.5" also; (Nordstrom lists as 4"). It works for me. Paige was my breaking point at too narrow. ...thinking maybe this Coco could work for me....
> 
> Hayley I think has a 5" depth..., or so they say...


Yes I think Lizzy's depth is pretty good. really love this style and still have it in my collection. Atm my favs are Jane and Lizzy. I also found Paige (Hayley too) to be a lil too narrow for me. Hayley's depth was deff not at 5'. I don't have this style anymore but if i can remember correctly more like 3 to 3.5" of depth and for its size it didnt look right to me. Now I would have loved it if Paige was at 3' of depth.


----------



## shoecrazy

OT: All of the merlot Tumi items are 25% off now at most online retailers, including the M-tote and the Calais backpack.


----------



## shoecrazy

shoecrazy said:


> OT: All of the merlot Tumi items are 25% off now at most online retailers, including the M-tote and the Calais backpack.


Indigo too!


----------



## missemily

Any one have any tips for getting a nice even patina on the metro handles/backpack zips? I'd love to speed the process up to even out a water spot and I just prefer the darker leather.  thanks.


----------



## ms p

missemily said:


> Any one have any tips for getting a nice even patina on the metro handles/backpack zips? I'd love to speed the process up to even out a water spot and I just prefer the darker leather.  thanks.


Place near the sun may help. I think it's same theory as tanning LV vachetta 

https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-oxidize-a-louis-vuitton-bag/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> This is what is speaking to me.....love the look of it and the lining makes me swoon!



Agree! That lining!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> OT: All of the merlot Tumi items are 25% off now at most online retailers, including the M-tote and the Calais backpack.



Of course! I always buy too early.


----------



## makn808

Luv, could you get a price adjustment either from the store or your cc?


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, could you get a price adjustment either from the store or your cc?



I will check!


----------



## Reba

Hrmm..Sparrow Coco..fluttering, chirping herself in my brain...and I think...oh..that color..with the Rosegold Hardware, is that too close to my Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Rosegold Hardware?   ...[emoji33]

...or, is that just crazy talk.. you know..something a husband would say..[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

One thing I wanted to share..during this shopping season.., as a point of consideration. The Roxy line does not have as much built in structure. Hasn't been a negative thing for me.., but I only have small sized. But, while traveling, it was great to be able to take along an extra bag that packed virtually pancake thin - I zipped it in a packing cube with some clothing. Was a nice hidden feature of that lack of structure; and it ended up being my most used bag on the other end of my travels.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hrmm..Sparrow Coco..fluttering, chirping herself in my brain...and I think...oh..that color..with the Rosegold Hardware, is that too close to my Kingsport Grey Lizzy with Rosegold Hardware?   ...[emoji33]
> 
> ...or, is that just crazy talk.. you know..something a husband would say..[emoji6]



Well, I am always in favor of multiples...even if close in color, maybe not a terrible thing since the style is so different. 

There were some posts a few back about Coco depth...it is not deep but IMO the big back pocket helps save it. It is a pouchy back pocket, unlike on Paige.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> One thing I wanted to share..during this shopping season.., as a point of consideration. The Roxy line does not have as much built in structure. Hasn't been a negative thing for me.., but I only have small sized. But, while traveling, it was great to be able to take along an extra bag that packed virtually pancake thin - I zipped it in a packing cube with some clothing. Was a nice hidden feature of that lack of structure; and it ended up being my most used bag on the other end of my travels.



Excellent point. I don't think Small Roxy flops much at all, actually, now that I think about it. It has been a terrific weekend companion for me. Regular Roxy is soooo floppy, except for Platinum Luster. Thinking about keeping just one regular Roxy and moving on from the style. I really keep thinking about that leather Small Roxy.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Excellent point. I don't think Small Roxy flops much at all, actually, now that I think about it. It has been a terrific weekend companion for me. Regular Roxy is soooo floppy, except for Platinum Luster. Thinking about keeping just one regular Roxy and moving on from the style. I really keep thinking about that leather Small Roxy.



The luster bags are great for added structure when you want it!  I love both versions of the Platinum Small Roxy..the leather and the luster!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The luster bags are great for added structure when you want it!  I love both versions of the Platinum Small Roxy..the leather and the luster!



Yes, and I always think about how much you like your Gunmetal Lizzy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm prescient on the long strap in addition to hobo strap on coco. Remember when I added my black long Kate strap to my coco to crossbody it and tucked the hobo strap in the bag? I'm clearly an early adoption genius.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving the Mulberry Paige in the pics thread!


----------



## LuvAllBags

OMG the jingle bell mushrooms are awesome. I am too tired to post pics tonight, but I will in the next day or two. Also got a black Metro Pouch...it's huge! Will be useful for travel.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> OMG the jingle bell mushrooms are awesome. I am too tired to post pics tonight, but I will in the next day or two. Also got a black Metro Pouch...it's huge! Will be useful for travel.



Cant wait to see! Does the metro pouch fit letter sized file folders?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> OMG the jingle bell mushrooms are awesome. I am too tired to post pics tonight, but I will in the next day or two. Also got a black Metro Pouch...it's huge! Will be useful for travel.



OMG..[emoji348][emoji348]..they have been in my cart since I saw them..just haven't checked out yet..ha ha..can't wait to see your pic! [emoji319]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Cant wait to see! Does the metro pouch fit letter sized file folders?



No, and that's a big miss in my opinion. It's literally just a smidge too short - half of the tab on top of folder sticks out, and while long enough, the zipper gets in the way of sliding the folder in cleanly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> OMG..[emoji348][emoji348]..they have been in my cart since I saw them..just haven't checked out yet..ha ha..can't wait to see your pic! [emoji319]



I got the red and they are awesome! They are light gold inside and just so darn perfect for Christmas.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the red and they are awesome! They are light gold inside and just so darn perfect for Christmas.



My cart is calling...[emoji350][emoji1335]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pics! Excuse the lack of matching. Have been carrying Moss Jane the past few days.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics! Excuse the lack of matching. Have been carrying Moss Jane the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 3524881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524883


So Christmas! ☃[emoji320][emoji319]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also got some fun other goodies but they are going back. I got the Sparrow Coco. Love the color - LOVE, LOVE IT.  But remembered why I sold my black Coco. Style does not work for me. BUT I must have this color, so I may try Jane Satchel.

Also got the Platinum Leather Small Roxy. I don't like how it hangs. The leather kind of pulls up where the handles attach and it bothers me. Probably going back. Too bad - it is gorgeous and I was going to have hubby put it away for Christmas.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I also got some fun other goodies but they are going back. I got the Sparrow Coco. Love the color - LOVE, LOVE IT.  But remembered why I sold my black Coco. Style does not work for me. BUT I must have this color, so I may try Jane Satchel.
> 
> Also got the Platinum Leather Small Roxy. I don't like how it hangs. The leather kind of pulls up where the handles attach and it bothers me. Probably going back. Too bad - it is gorgeous and I was going to have hubby put it away for Christmas.



I get the leather Roxy dislikes, ... can you explain the dislikes about Coco again?


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Also got the Platinum Leather Small Roxy. I don't like how it hangs. The leather kind of pulls up where the handles attach and it bothers me. Probably going back. Too bad - it is gorgeous and I was going to have hubby put it away for Christmas.


I thought the handles pulled oddly on the Bedford fabric when I loaded up the Dawn Jane I bought recently (I haven't actually used it yet).  Then I thought maybe Janes were always that way but I hadn't ever noticed.  I haven't used the either of my Janes since, but now you have me wondering.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I also got some fun other goodies but they are going back. I got the Sparrow Coco. Love the color - LOVE, LOVE IT.  But remembered why I sold my black Coco. Style does not work for me. BUT I must have this color, so I may try Jane Satchel.
> 
> Also got the Platinum Leather Small Roxy. I don't like how it hangs. The leather kind of pulls up where the handles attach and it bothers me. Probably going back. Too bad - it is gorgeous and I was going to have hubby put it away for Christmas.



Sorry Luv that Coco and Roxy didn't work for you but I deff think you should give Jane satchel a try. I was immediately  attracted to this bag when it was released on the website last week but my only fear was the color. It looks lavender/purplish to me.  How would you describe Sparrow is it a neutral color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I get the leather Roxy dislikes, ... can you explain the dislikes about Coco again?



It's the front pocket organization combined with lack of depth. I think I need larger pockets. But I will try my stuff in it in the morning. Maybe just tired and cranky tonight...[emoji4].


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Sorry Luv that Coco and Roxy didn't work for you but I deff think you should give Jane satchel a try. I was immediately  attracted to this bag when it was released on the website last week but my only fear was the color. It looks lavender/purplish to me.  How would you describe Sparrow is it a neutral color?



It looks dark taupe to me - brown and gray tones...maybe purple undertones but I don't see them to my eye.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Pics! Excuse the lack of matching. Have been carrying Moss Jane the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 3524881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524883



Moss Jane twinsies!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Moss Jane twinsies!!



[emoji173]️! My fave green they've ever done. Although I really like Pine too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Changed my mind...keeping Sparrow Coco. Too small for weekdays but fine for weekends and as a smaller bag for travel. Here are some pics. 

No flash:




Flash:










Iphone 6 with case fits in large front pocket. 




Back pocket is approx same height as market pouch.


----------



## LuvAllBags

For Sparrow color, I am sticking with dark taupe with a touch of mauve. It is a special color, IMO.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Changed my mind...keeping Sparrow Coco. Too small for weekdays but fine for weekends and as a smaller bag for travel. Here are some pics.
> 
> No flash:
> 
> View attachment 3525491
> 
> 
> Flash:
> 
> View attachment 3525492
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525493
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525494
> 
> 
> Iphone 6 with case fits in large front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3525495
> 
> 
> Back pocket is approx same height as market pouch.
> 
> View attachment 3525496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525498



Great pics, as always. I'm glad you found a way to work Sparrow into your collection. Sounds like one of those mystical colours MZW does so well.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> For Sparrow color, I am sticking with dark taupe with a touch of mauve. It is a special color, IMO.



It looks great Luv!  Does the Rosegold hardware have that super smooth operating feel like it did the last time they did it?  How do you like the new strap - the drop, and the leather; and do you think it will stay on your shoulder without slipping?


----------



## makn808

Aw Luv, I was ready to drop coco from my list thinking it was too purple. But deep taupe? Man, paired with rg hw, winner winner.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great pics, as always. I'm glad you found a way to work Sparrow into your collection. Sounds like one of those mystical colours MZW does so well.



Yes! Great way to put it. It's a unique color and worth adding to the collection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It looks great Luv!  Does the Rosegold hardware have that super smooth operating feel like it did the last time they did it?  How do you like the new strap - the drop, and the leather; and do you think it will stay on your shoulder without slipping?



Yep, the rose gold hw on mine is super smooth. The strap has a really long drop, which I thought was odd but then when I put it on I liked it. Not sure if it will stay on when the bag is full, but it is flat and is like the Roxy straps underneath, so it has as good a chance as any to stay put on these slopey shoulders.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...I spilled coffee in my beloved Moss Jane yesterday. No real stains but it smells like coffee. Has anyone ever used Febreze inside their Mz bags? Yay or nay? 

That was a great start to my day yesterday...I have a no-leak amazing travel mug and accidentally forgot to pop the top seal...so 10 mins later...soaked bag. Ugh. Oh well - excuse to change bags and wallets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Weather is horrendous here today...70 degrees yesterday, dropping to 40 today and pouring rain, wind...November is finally here!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Aw Luv, I was ready to drop coco from my list thinking it was too purple. But deep taupe? Man, paired with rg hw, winner winner.



Definitely purple tones in some light, but to my eyes it is dark taupe and stunning with rg hw. The contrast reminds me so much of Kingsport.


----------



## makn808

Gotta be honest, coffee smell is kinda nice! 
I've put baking soda in the bag, then seal the whole bag in a bigger bag for a few days. Gets out most odors.
I also tried the freezer trick but that didn't work as well. I think the freezer kills bacteria, so if the smell isn't caused by bacteria, then no bang.
Never tried febreeze...lmk if it works!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Weather is horrendous here today...70 degrees yesterday, dropping to 40 today and pouring rain, wind...November is finally here!



Oops..I went to quote you..and liked your quote..almost saying thumbs up to [emoji299]️ day!  Not what I meant - lol...    Sorry about the coffee [emoji477]️ incident. You have been stressed out with your mom. That's when we do things like that..  haven't tried Febreeze in a bag...you could try baking soda...maybe one of those refrigerator boxes that you take the sides off of that are meshy and leave it in the bag for a few days. Then when it does stop [emoji299]️, air it out on a [emoji295]️ day!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Luv thanks for the pics. Still not sure if that color is for me yet. I love neutral browns like clove, mocha and etc. Sorry about the coffee accident maybe if you clean ur bag inside and out with baby wipes might get the smell out. That's what I usually do


----------



## Stella Blue

I had the same thing happen to me with my Lizzy. A water bottle leaked near the bag  and the bag soaked up the water. Left water marks. Boo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thanks all for the bag cleaning advice. I may do a good febreze spraying inside and let it air out and see what happens. Will let you know how it goes. Good thing I never intend to sell this one!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oops..I went to quote you..and liked your quote..almost saying thumbs up to [emoji299]️ day!  Not what I meant - lol...    Sorry about the coffee [emoji477]️ incident. You have been stressed out with your mom. That's when we do things like that..  haven't tried Febreeze in a bag...you could try baking soda...maybe one of those refrigerator boxes that you take the sides off of that are meshy and leave it in the bag for a few days. Then when it does stop [emoji299]️, air it out on a [emoji295]️ day!



Yes, exactly. I am always so careful with my bags...not lately. Stress does funny things to our brains.


----------



## BethL

Did anyone notice that there is a sign up for The Twelve Days of Xmas on the MZW site? Guess this is replacing Advent. I hope the daily deals are as good as some Advent days were! It is only half the time Advent was though.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks all for the bag cleaning advice. I may do a good febreze spraying inside and let it air out and see what happens. Will let you know how it goes. Good thing I never intend to sell this one!



I have lightly scrubbed a lining with a soft brush and dish soap to to remove what I could, then turned the whole bag inside out and sprayed it with a natural yoga mat spray from Saje. Worked really well. 

I've also put a bag in a pillow slip and thrown the whole lot in the front-load washer on the silk setting. That also worked great. 

Sorry this happened to precious moss, but you'll be able to set it right for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have lightly scrubbed a lining with a soft brush and dish soap to to remove what I could, then turned the whole bag inside out and sprayed it with a natural yoga mat spray from Saje. Worked really well.
> 
> I've also put a bag in a pillow slip and thrown the whole lot in the front-load washer on the silk setting. That also worked great.
> 
> Sorry this happened to precious moss, but you'll be able to set it right for sure.



Thanks! Great ideas! Yes, in the grand scheme of spills, coffee is at least pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Did anyone notice that there is a sign up for The Twelve Days of Xmas on the MZW site? Guess this is replacing Advent. I hope the daily deals are as good as some Advent days were! It is only half the time Advent was though.



Yes...I am personally disappointed, but I know others would prefer 12 to the usual 24. Hoping they make the best of the 12 offers!


----------



## makn808

I'm just grateful advent didn't follow in egg hunt's disappearing footsteps. I'll take 12 days...fingers crossed for some amazing specials!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'm just grateful advent didn't follow in egg hunt's disappearing footsteps. I'll take 12 days...fingers crossed for some amazing specials!



Right!  12 is better than being totally scrapped by a Scrooge!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Will it start on Dec 1st or 12th?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Will it start on Dec 1st or 12th?



Dec 1


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This was supposed to be my first advent! Boo.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Dec 1


I will miss the Christmas special  but I like that it starts the 1st rather than later


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I will miss the Christmas special  but I like that it starts the 1st rather than later



Agree. Then everything arrives before Christmas. I am curious what the Black Friday sale will include and wonder if it will start sooner than Friday. Maybe a preview a few days prior?


----------



## bibliothekarin

I think in years past they've started the Black Friday sale on the Tuesday or Wednesday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bibliothekarin said:


> I think in years past they've started the Black Friday sale on the Tuesday or Wednesday before Thanksgiving.



I think you're right.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you're right.



Do we know for sure they are doing a Black Friday?


----------



## makn808

Luv, quick question. The small front outer pockets on coco3.0...will a credit card fit? Trying to see if my metro cards will fit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, quick question. The small front outer pockets on coco3.0...will a credit card fit? Trying to see if my metro cards will fit.



Yes! Just checked.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do we know for sure they are doing a Black Friday?



Not for sure.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Do we know for sure they are doing a Black Friday?


I really think they might bc that's usually when the sale starts for left over merchandise from spring and summer collection of that same year.


----------



## makn808

Thank you Luv!!!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I really think they might bc that's usually when the sale starts for left over merchandise from spring and summer collection of that same year.



I think maybe I have always been in family overload..don't ever do black Friday stuff, including MZ. I will definitely check out this year..(welcome break from usual [emoji13])


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think maybe I have always been in family overload..don't ever do black Friday stuff, including MZ. I will definitely check out this year..(welcome break from usual [emoji13])



I never shop in person on Black Friday, or even that entire weekend but I do start my online Christmas shopping. Sometimes the deals are too good not to. One year my niece wanted Hunter wellies and I thought, "haha, right..." but then someplace had them for 40% off Black Friday...I was a hero that year. 

The MZ sale is usually the same as the summer one...they pull out some old stuff and put the earliest stuff from this season on sale...probably leaf print, pine, scarlet, maybe amethyst.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I never shop in person on Black Friday, or even that entire weekend but I do start my online Christmas shopping. Sometimes the deals are too good not to. One year my niece wanted Hunter wellies and I thought, "haha, right..." but then someplace had them for 40% off Black Friday...I was a hero that year.
> 
> The MZ sale is usually the same as the summer one...they pull out some old stuff and put the earliest stuff from this season on sale...probably leaf print, pine, scarlet, maybe amethyst.



Don't know how I have missed..carb coma maybe [emoji490][emoji513][emoji514][emoji485][emoji477]️[emoji898]


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I never shop in person on Black Friday, or even that entire weekend but I do start my online Christmas shopping. Sometimes the deals are too good not to. One year my niece wanted Hunter wellies and I thought, "haha, right..." but then someplace had them for 40% off Black Friday...I was a hero that year.
> 
> The MZ sale is usually the same as the summer one...they pull out some old stuff and put the earliest stuff from this season on sale...probably leaf print, pine, scarlet, maybe amethyst.



Oh and maybe Army? I am hoping to score Jordan satchel to try.


----------



## Reba

Luv, after you use your new Coco, give us an idea of how you liked it after a day out with her.


----------



## makn808

I was eyeing Jordan satchel then crossed it off. Just bought a camera and need a bigger bag (don't like wearing it around my neck all the time). So now Jordan satchel is back on the list!


----------



## makn808

I haven't gone black Friday shopping in more than a decade! But I do shop online and love scoring me a great deal. As the years go on, more and more retailers offer better deals earlier. I love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Remember when i said I had a dupe in style for Frankie but in leather from an etsy seller? Well I ordered another one with some structure so it stands up like a frankie too (my brown one is totally unstructured and falls into a puddle). I'm happy with it! I ordered it slightly east west in dimensions compared to frankie (same width but only 10" high or so), but otherwise quite the same in terms of tons of exterior pockets and handle drop etc. 
I'm happy! Almost half the price of a frankie too.
I will buy mzw on sale though, I'm just a tad cheap for full price ....hope that happens next month!


----------



## bubbastatta

Who makes this super cute bag?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3527648
> 
> Remember when i said I had a dupe in style for Frankie but in leather from an etsy seller? Well I ordered another one with some structure so it stands up like a frankie too (my brown one is totally unstructured and falls into a puddle). I'm happy with it! I ordered it slightly east west in dimensions compared to frankie (same width but only 10" high or so), but otherwise quite the same in terms of tons of exterior pockets and handle drop etc.
> I'm happy! Almost half the price of a frankie too.
> I will buy mzw on sale though, I'm just a tad cheap for full price ....hope that happens next month!



I like! How did she get it to have structure? What is style name? I like the gray with gold hw combo. Classy! Enjoy it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I bought a Faye on ebay and used it today. Love this bag! Awesome work bag! Holds everything and keeps it all separated!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, after you use your new Coco, give us an idea of how you liked it after a day out with her.



Will do! Hoping to give her some use this weekend.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I bought a Faye on ebay and used it today. Love this bag! Awesome work bag! Holds everything and keeps it all separated!



Can you refresh my mind..what was Faye like?

Update myself...just looked it up..pretty style!  Does look like a great work tote!  Classy..


----------



## makn808

Sale is up on mzw! Nice assortment...maroon, amethyst, pine, leaf, blue camo, quartz, summer accessories...


----------



## Reba

They now have a Guitar Strap...so cool..love it.  27" long...what is shoulder drop on that..says crazy bag lady lying next to sleeping husband.  Guess I shouldn't flip on the overhead lights and fumble for a measuring tape and a [emoji164]...[emoji848]...ok, ok...it can wait..back to checking out Sale...


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> They now have a Guitar Strap...so cool..love it.  27" long...what is shoulder drop on that..says crazy bag lady lying next to sleeping husband.  Guess I shouldn't flip on the overhead lights and fumble for a measuring tape and a [emoji164]...[emoji848]...ok, ok...it can wait..back to checking out Sale...


Reba, in general I divide the length in half and that's more or less the strap drop. Within an inch or so... which I realize can make a big difference... 
I'm totally stalking the sale too!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, in general I divide the length in half and that's more or less the strap drop. Within an inch or so... which I realize can make a big difference...
> I'm totally stalking the sale too!



That's what I was thinking.. but, 13" drop seemed odd..thought maybe their was some weird science behind it..bag slouch etc...., where is Bill Nye the Science Guy when you need him?  (nobody knows what I am talking about do you?..just ignore..maybe a local pbs thing ?) it's late am punchy


----------



## makn808

I love Bill Nye! I just saw an interesting interview with him on Sunday Morning (the show, not the day).


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I love Bill Nye! I just saw an interesting interview with him on Sunday Morning (the show, not the day).



Oh good..I won't be thought of as too crazy then..just sort of [emoji6]
This is like Training Camp for 12 Days of Christmas!  Phone charged, sneakily lurking the site after midnight trying not to bother anyone else [emoji42]..I am doing pretty good..24 days of practice last year helped [emoji4][emoji319]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv I don't know how Karin made it stand up. It still is very soft and you can fold it in half and there are no hard parts. But somehow it stands up even when empty. Mysterious.
It's a Valhalla Brooklyn bag and it is an onnishi bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> They now have a Guitar Strap...so cool..love it.  27" long...what is shoulder drop on that..says crazy bag lady lying next to sleeping husband.  Guess I shouldn't flip on the overhead lights and fumble for a measuring tape and a [emoji164]...[emoji848]...ok, ok...it can wait..back to checking out Sale...



Ooh I need to go look at that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv I don't know how Karin made it stand up. It still is very soft and you can fold it in half and there are no hard parts. But somehow it stands up even when empty. Mysterious.
> It's a Valhalla Brooklyn bag and it is an onnishi bag.



Very interesting!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That's what I was thinking.. but, 13" drop seemed odd..thought maybe their was some weird science behind it..bag slouch etc...., where is Bill Nye the Science Guy when you need him?  (nobody knows what I am talking about do you?..just ignore..maybe a local pbs thing ?) it's late am punchy



Love Bill Nye!

Agree...13" drop is odd...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I love Bill Nye! I just saw an interesting interview with him on Sunday Morning (the show, not the day).



I saw that. I love that show. Coffee + blanket + Sunday Morning (the show AND the day)...bliss. The NYT also recently did a mini profile on him.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh good..I won't be thought of as too crazy then..just sort of [emoji6]
> This is like Training Camp for 12 Days of Christmas!  Phone charged, sneakily lurking the site after midnight trying not to bother anyone else [emoji42]..I am doing pretty good..24 days of practice last year helped [emoji4][emoji319]



Haha!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Can you refresh my mind..what was Faye like?
> 
> Update myself...just looked it up..pretty style!  Does look like a great work tote!  Classy..



Perfect for work. Huge for anything else, probably. I like the flat straps.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm thinking since Army and Tiger Eye are not in sale, we may see them as 12 Days of Christmas specials. Fingers crossed re: Army!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm thinking since Army and Tiger Eye are not in sale, we may see them as 12 Days of Christmas specials. Fingers crossed re: Army!



Do you think they will be adding to this on Friday?


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw that. I love that show. Coffee + blanket + Sunday Morning (the show AND the day)...bliss. The NYT also recently did a mini profile on him.


Us too! I watch it every week with my son. That and Innovation Nation with Mo Rocca on Saturdays.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Bill Nye!
> 
> Agree...13" drop is odd...



Actually 13" I would like!  It's the new Coco length or 12.5" to be exact


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm thinking since Army and Tiger Eye are not in sale, we may see them as 12 Days of Christmas specials. Fingers crossed re: Army!


Tiger eye is definitely highly likely since it's not on website now. 

Army is kinda strange they discount/sale the slgs but the Jordan series are still retail full price


----------



## makn808

Just got camo jsatchel after a clarifying convo with an uber patient gf.  I'm excited! Hope it is love....


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Just got camo jsatchel after a clarifying convo with an uber patient gf.  I'm excited! Hope it is love....



Oh yay..., excited for you!  I know you will share thoughts/review after you receive!


----------



## Reba

One of the reasons the new Coco with that longer strap appeals to me..I have an extra strap for my Gunmetal Lizzy. It is from a Gunmetal Britt, which I gave away, but kept the strap. It is a longer leather strap which I switch onto the Lizzy at times. It is super comfy over coats and I like changing it up. Here's a pic...


----------



## makn808

gunmetal!


----------



## mariposa08

makn808 said:


> Just got camo jsatchel after a clarifying convo with an uber patient gf.  I'm excited! Hope it is love....



I keep looking at that one.


----------



## contra mundum

I am so torn between the jordan satchel in blue camo, the jane satchel in sparrow and the jane in army. Any thoughts?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm confused about the twelve days of Christmas vs the current sale vs a black Friday cyber Monday offer, or are they all one in the same?


----------



## makn808

contra mundum said:


> I am so torn between the jordan satchel in blue camo, the jane satchel in sparrow and the jane in army. Any thoughts?



Hmm... a few thoughts -

- do you want a cb option? If so, Jane doesn't have side rings for a strap.
- what are your dominant wardrobe colors? Pick the one that compliments most. Camo is clearly more blue, sparrow has a slight purple undertone and army has the slightest green undertone.
- do you wear prints/patterns? Camo might conflict if you do.
- jsatchel looks like it would be the biggest, with three strap options. This one is kind of like the old Alice style with more straps.

I just ordered camo jsatchel, but I'm a camo fanatic. Also have camo xbroxy and smoxy. Got a new camera so I need a bigger bag to carry it in.

Overall, all three are gorgeous. Let us know what you choose!


----------



## mariposa08

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm confused about the twelve days of Christmas vs the current sale vs a black Friday cyber Monday offer, or are they all one in the same?



This is their sale for black friday/ cyber monday.  They may offer free shipping on monday, but there won't be anything else. 

The 12 days are daily sales that will be available for 24 hours and then they are gone.  Last year day 1 was a discount on certain metro colors, day 2 was the black mineral Frankie that sold out (and we think they likely only made 120-130 or so), day 3 was a discount on some of the redwood bags, day 4 was a discount on mayfair bags.  That's how the sale goes-- something new each day.


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm confused about the twelve days of Christmas vs the current sale vs a black Friday cyber Monday offer, or are they all one in the same?



The current sale will go through end of January I think. At some point they add to it and do a last call markdown. Sometimes discounts from 12 days will get added to the sale page after 12 days ends.
I don't recall mzw doing a specific discount for black Friday. They might've done free ship on cyber Monday.
12 days will start on 12/1 and this replaces last year's advent. Each day at midnight an offer will be made - this could be a discount on a color/style, a special limited edition color/style or another perk like double points or GC offer. Advent was really fun, so I'm sure 12 days will be just as promising!

ETA - mariposa got it spot on, sorry for the repeat!


----------



## contra mundum

makn808 said:


> Hmm... a few thoughts -
> 
> - do you want a cb option? If so, Jane doesn't have side rings for a strap.
> - what are your dominant wardrobe colors? Pick the one that compliments most. Camo is clearly more blue, sparrow has a slight purple undertone and army has the slightest green undertone.
> - do you wear prints/patterns? Camo might conflict if you do.
> - jsatchel looks like it would be the biggest, with three strap options. This one is kind of like the old Alice style with more straps.
> 
> I just ordered camo jsatchel, but I'm a camo fanatic. Also have camo xbroxy and smoxy. Got a new camera so I need a bigger bag to carry it in.
> 
> Overall, all three are gorgeous. Let us know what you choose!



My work clothes are a lot of prints but I am about ready to start working from home again which would make camo much easier to carry. My only concern about jordan satchel is the flaps over the pockets. I am worried they will make me stabby. Anyone have experience with them? Are they annoying?


----------



## makn808

contra mundum said:


> My work clothes are a lot of prints but I am about ready to start working from home again which would make camo much easier to carry. My only concern about jordan satchel is the flaps over the pockets. I am worried they will make me stabby. Anyone have experience with them? Are they annoying?



Gals in the fb group that have jsatchel aren't bothered by the zipper flap cover. I have a bag with a smiliar zipper flap and it doesn't bother me. Yay to working from home! Email in jammies is so much better than in the office.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Gals in the fb group that have jsatchel aren't bothered by the zipper flap cover. I have a bag with a smiliar zipper flap and it doesn't bother me. Yay to working from home! Email in jammies is so much better than in the office.



And Namkha love, loves Jordan Hobo..she had nothing negative to say..including anything about zipper flap!  Right..Namkha?


----------



## Stella Blue

makn808 said:


> Sale is up on mzw! Nice assortment...maroon, amethyst, pine, leaf, blue camo, quartz, summer accessories...


Thanks for the tip about the sale.  Already bought a toadstool accessory in maroon and a leather charm holder that I've been eyeing for a while.  Need to da


Reba said:


> One of the reasons the new Coco with that longer strap appeals to me..I have an extra strap for my Gunmetal Lizzy. It is from a Gunmetal Britt, which I gave away, but kept the strap. It is a longer leather strap which I switch onto the Lizzy at times. It is super comfy over coats and I like changing it up. Here's a pic...
> View attachment 3528715


I just ordered the  maroon polka dot mushrooms (on sale) for my black Bedford Paige and/or my Seagull Lizzy!!!  It looks so cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do you think they will be adding to this on Friday?



Maybe! If not, then probably a 12 days of Christmas special.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Tiger eye is definitely highly likely since it's not on website now.
> 
> Army is kinda strange they discount/sale the slgs but the Jordan series are still retail full price



Maybe Army Jordan items are selling well...no need to put on sale?


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Just got camo jsatchel after a clarifying convo with an uber patient gf.  I'm excited! Hope it is love....



That's what I got too...would rather have Army, so leaving tags on Camo for a little while just in case.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> One of the reasons the new Coco with that longer strap appeals to me..I have an extra strap for my Gunmetal Lizzy. It is from a Gunmetal Britt, which I gave away, but kept the strap. It is a longer leather strap which I switch onto the Lizzy at times. It is super comfy over coats and I like changing it up. Here's a pic...
> View attachment 3528715



Excellent idea! I have a Britt and do love that strap!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks for the tip about the sale.  Already bought a toadstool accessory in maroon and a leather charm holder that I've been eyeing for a while.  Need to da
> 
> I just ordered the  maroon polka dot mushrooms (on sale) for my black Bedford Paige and/or my Seagull Lizzy!!!  It looks so cute!



That Maroon matches great back to red sealant..[emoji173]️️


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That Maroon matches great back to red sealant..[emoji173]️️



Good to know! I got the toadstool too.


----------



## Reba

Amethyst Paige is 40% off at Nordies..and Amethyst Kate, and Pine CB Abbey. Scroll to bottom


----------



## Reba

More new on MZ Sale


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How would you guys describe Pacific bedford? It looks like a medium blue on my screen


----------



## dmc60

tua said:


> How would you guys describe Pacific bedford? It looks like a medium blue on my screen


I don't have the best photo set up skills, but here is a "Blue" comparison which includes Pacific:
MZ Wallace style/size/color reference *PICS ONLY*


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dmc60 said:


> I don't have the best photo set up skills, but here is a "Blue" comparison which includes Pacific:
> MZ Wallace style/size/color reference *PICS ONLY*



Thank you so much dmc for the pic. Pacific seems as I thought a medium blue. I had navy Coco too and loved that color so im looking for something similar to dark blue. I so wish Chelsea came in Dawn Bedford instead of Pacific that they have up on the sale section


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> And Namkha love, loves Jordan Hobo..she had nothing negative to say..including anything about zipper flap!  Right..Namkha?



Right! My review is post 12501. I'm not sure how to link to it here. But the short version is that the flaps are not annoying to me at all.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

tua said:


> Thank you so much dmc for the pic. Pacific seems as I thought a medium blue. I had navy Coco too and loved that color so im looking for something similar to dark blue. I so wish Chelsea came in Dawn Bedford instead of Pacific that they have up on the sale section



Pacific is a deep teal. It is blue but with definite green undertones. I love it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Pacific is a deep teal. It is blue but with definite green undertones. I love it.


Thank You Namkha for this detailed review. I think i prefer more of a true navy blue


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Thank You Namkha for this detailed review. I think i prefer more of a true navy blue


I had a pacific Pippa. This is my pic with natural indoor light. I think it shows the color  hope it helps


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> I had a pacific Pippa. This is my pic with natural indoor light. I think it shows the color  hope it helps
> 
> View attachment 3529971


Wow Pippa looks gorgeous in that color thanks for the pic ms p


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Wow Pippa looks gorgeous in that color thanks for the pic ms p


Welcome  I found it on Google image haha cos I had listed it on eBay for sale a few months ago. There's several pics posted by few gals.


----------



## makn808

Happy turkey day all! May your day be filled with good food, family, friends and beautiful bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our U.S. based TPF friends! Hope everyone is having a special day with your families and friends.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of our U.S. based TPF friends! Hope everyone is having a special day with your families and friends.


Happy Thanksgiving to you as well and everyone else that celebrates!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of our U.S. based TPF friends! Hope everyone is having a special day with your families and friends.



To you too! 

Do we think new at stroke of Midnight?!  I think I will just check...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Happy turkey day all! May your day be filled with good food, family, friends and beautiful bags!





dcooney4 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you as well and everyone else that celebrates!



Hope you all had a great day too!


----------



## estrie

Yay you guys! I check out of TPF for weeks and months at a time, and when I do make it back it always makes me so happy to read what you've all had to say, what you think of colors and styles, your witty remarks, even the tough things in life demonstrate how full of cafe everyone is. Just want to say how glad I am that you're here!! [emoji173]️️


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Yay you guys! I check out of TPF for weeks and months at a time, and when I do make it back it always makes me so happy to read what you've all had to say, what you think of colors and styles, your witty remarks, even the tough things in life demonstrate how full of cafe everyone is. Just want to say how glad I am that you're here!! [emoji173]️️



Miss you Estrie, ....wishing you and your little one a blessed Holiday season. Must be a sweet, irresistible 6-month -ish butterball by now. Enjoy... [emoji8]


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Yay you guys! I check out of TPF for weeks and months at a time, and when I do make it back it always makes me so happy to read what you've all had to say, what you think of colors and styles, your witty remarks, even the tough things in life demonstrate how full of cafe everyone is. Just want to say how glad I am that you're here!! [emoji173]️️



[emoji173]️! Hope you are well!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I scored a Currant Lizzy on ebay. Arrived yesterday and is in very good shape. I am finally starting to use smaller bags on some days so I look forward to trying this style again. 

Wonder if Lizzy is retired? Haven't seen much of it this year.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also caved and bought the Scarlet Small Chelsea from the sale. I think I will be happy to have the pop of red, but one that's not overly bright.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I scored a Currant Lizzy on ebay. Arrived yesterday and is in very good shape. I am finally starting to use smaller bags on some days so I look forward to trying this style again.
> 
> Wonder if Lizzy is retired? Haven't seen much of it this year.



Great score! I had a currant Lizzy and an olive one and loved them both but found that the shape didn't quite work for me. But I hung in to them a long time because they were just so darned pretty. Hope she works for you this time around. 

Good point about not seeing them recently. It's too bad - I think it's one of their best styles in that size range.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I also caved and bought the Scarlet Small Chelsea from the sale. I think I will be happy to have the pop of red, but one that's not overly bright.



Yay! Makes sense to me! 

This is the item that's most tempting me from the sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yay! Makes sense to me!
> 
> This is the item that's most tempting me from the sale.



My Camo Jordan Satchel is supposed to arrive today. Not sure how that one will go, but I will report back. I packed up the Platinum Leather Small Roxy to return. Just cannot do those shorter shoulder straps...what a shame. Really like it otherwise. Not sure why they shortened those straps, but that lost them a sale from me.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> My Camo Jordan Satchel is supposed to arrive today. Not sure how that one will go, but I will report back. I packed up the Platinum Leather Small Roxy to return. Just cannot do those shorter shoulder straps...what a shame. Really like it otherwise. Not sure why they shortened those straps, but that lost them a sale from me.



Luv, it is weird they shortened the leather straps on pluster Roxy. Too bad, the original drop is quite comfy.
Excited to read your review of jsatchel. I ordered one but have yet to get a ship email. Boo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, it is weird they shortened the leather straps on pluster Roxy. Too bad, the original drop is quite comfy.
> Excited to read your review of jsatchel. I ordered one but have yet to get a ship email. Boo.



It didn't arrive today...odd. Looks like rescheduled for next week. This happened once before. Some weird fedex ground issue.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I scored a Currant Lizzy on ebay. Arrived yesterday and is in very good shape. I am finally starting to use smaller bags on some days so I look forward to trying this style again.
> 
> Wonder if Lizzy is retired? Haven't seen much of it this year.



Ooh...you know I am jealous.  Do you have a Mulberry bag?  If so, how do Currant and Mulberry compare?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh...you know I am jealous.  Do you have a Mulberry bag?  If so, how do Currant and Mulberry compare?



I have the Mulberry Frankie. Mulberry is brighter than Currant by a lot...almost like Currant and Berry blended. Mulberry is more purple than Berry, but lighter/brighter than Currant. As much as I love Currant, Mulberry beats it...it is just a stunning color. One of the best in a long time, IMO.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the Mulberry Frankie. Mulberry is brighter than Currant by a lot...almost like Currant and Berry blended. Mulberry is more purple than Berry, but lighter/brighter than Currant. As much as I love Currant, Mulberry beats it...it is just a stunning color. One of the best in a long time, IMO.



I am hoping for a "12 Days" special edition in Mulberry. There isn't a perfect style for me in it right now. I have even been reconsidering Paige; even though I know it's not my fave. Frankie maybe...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am hoping for a "12 Days" special edition in Mulberry. There isn't a perfect style for me in it right now. I have even been reconsidering Paige; even though I know it's not my fave. Frankie maybe...



That would be nice...it seems like it can be a great all year color. Too bad they didn't make it in Lizzy or Small Roxy. This color would have been pretty in Roxy series. I am somewhat curious about Nikki tote, but not enough to buy at full price.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> That would be nice...it seems like it can be a great all year color. Too bad they didn't make it in Lizzy or Small Roxy. This color would have been pretty in Roxy series. I am somewhat curious about Nikki tote, but not enough to buy at full price.



I love the Nikki Tote style too. A little afraid of the floppy factor when not filled. I would jump if they did a Mulberry new style Coco!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I love the Nikki Tote style too. A little afraid of the floppy factor when not filled. I would jump if they did a Mulberry new style Coco!



A Mulberry Coco would be awesome! I would love a Mulberry Small Chelsea...dream bag. I have been carrying leaf print Sm Chelsea again the past few days. Still love - so easy.

Wonder what we'll see for 12 Days of Christmas promos...I am not overly enthused about anything. I always enjoy the special/limited edition items most. I think we're expecting to see a Tiger Eye promo for sure...hoping for Army, but not sure what I'd get in it. Just loved the color when I saw it IRL.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> A Mulberry Coco would be awesome! I would love a Mulberry Small Chelsea...dream bag. I have been carrying leaf print Sm Chelsea again the past few days. Still love - so easy.
> 
> Wonder what we'll see for 12 Days of Christmas promos...I am not overly enthused about anything. I always enjoy the special/limited edition items most. I think we're expecting to see a Tiger Eye promo for sure...hoping for Army, but not sure what I'd get in it. Just loved the color when I saw it IRL.


Luv, what did you like about the Army color?  Does it have overtones of color other than the grey?  I love the inside of the army bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Luv, what did you like about the Army color?  Does it have overtones of color other than the grey?  I love the inside of the army bags.



Most folks say it looks like a straight gray IRL, but in some lights there is a green undertone. When I saw it, it was a cloudy day and I was in dark indoor hotel lobby lighting.  I definitely saw the green, but it was dominantly gray. Not sure if it was a slight sheen or what, but the color really looked sharp as part of a professional ensemble, yet you can see how it can also easily be casual. I saw it in the Jordan Backpack. The woman carrying it was wearing very chic business casual ensemble and it blended perfectly with the style of her attire.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Most folks say it looks like a straight gray IRL, but in some lights there is a green undertone. When I saw it, it was a cloudy day and I was in dark indoor hotel lobby lighting.  I definitely saw the green, but it was dominantly gray. Not sure if it was a slight sheen or what, but the color really looked sharp as part of a professional ensemble, yet you can see how it can also easily be casual. I saw it in the Jordan Backpack. The woman carrying it was wearing very chic business casual ensemble and it blended perfectly with the style of her attire.


Thanks for the description of the army grey.  I rarely see people carrying MZ Wallace, but when I do, I want to befriend them immediately, ask them how they like the bag, how may more they have, etc.  I do restrain myself, so I don't seem like a nut case!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks for the description of the army grey.  I rarely see people carrying MZ Wallace, but when I do, I want to befriend them immediately, ask them how they like the bag, how may more they have, etc.  I do restrain myself, so I don't seem like a nut case!



I snapped a sneaky pic of a lady in my hair salon once.., she was wearing a Small Roxy in Black Mineral..just after it came out and a friend and I were looking at online..LOL. Was hoping no one noticed. Ha ha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks for the description of the army grey.  I rarely see people carrying MZ Wallace, but when I do, I want to befriend them immediately, ask them how they like the bag, how may more they have, etc.  I do restrain myself, so I don't seem like a nut case!



OMG I do the same thing. Ha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I snapped a sneaky pic of a lady in my hair salon once.., she was wearing a Small Roxy in Black Mineral..just after it came out and a friend and I were looking at online..LOL. Was hoping no one noticed. Ha ha.



Haha!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Camo Jordan Satchel arrived today. I like it in theory, so will give it a whirl and will report back. Not sure straps will stay put on the shoulder, but I'm going to try. They are certainly soft and comfy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I placed another sale order for several small items on Wed...no shipping yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Camo Jordan Satchel arrived today. I like it in theory, so will give it a whirl and will report back. Not sure straps will stay put on the shoulder, but I'm going to try. They are certainly soft and comfy!


Woot! Would love to hear your thoughts on how well jsatchel functions for you!
I emailed mzw...my 11/22 order hasn't shipped yet. Sigh. I get the holiday throws a wrench in shipping timing but man...they need to consider stepping up their shipping game. It's like an oxymoron to promote holiday sales and stuff then be all like "we can't fulfill the flood of orders quickly so be patient."


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Camo Jordan Satchel arrived today. I like it in theory, so will give it a whirl and will report back. Not sure straps will stay put on the shoulder, but I'm going to try. They are certainly soft and comfy!


Will love to hear your thoughts [emoji171][emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Woot! Would love to hear your thoughts on how well jsatchel functions for you!
> I emailed mzw...my 11/22 order hasn't shipped yet. Sigh. I get the holiday throws a wrench in shipping timing but man...they need to consider stepping up their shipping game. It's like an oxymoron to promote holiday sales and stuff then be all like "we can't fulfill the flood of orders quickly so be patient."



Yes...Seems to be getting worse over time too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My smalls order had a couple of large savoys, the July 4 card case, and toad stool mushrooms. I hope they all get fulfilled. The savoys are going in some Christmas gifts.


----------



## bklner2014

Hello,

Do any of you happen to know if the Metro totes are machine washable?  How durable is the fabric?  Thank you!


----------



## shoecrazy

bklner2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do any of you happen to know if the Metro totes are machine washable?  How durable is the fabric?  Thank you!



I haven't done it, but I know that some have machine washed on gentle in mesh bag and air dried with good results. Others have even reported washing Suttons this way.


----------



## mariposa08

bklner2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do any of you happen to know if the Metro totes are machine washable?  How durable is the fabric?  Thank you!



I've washed a bunch of mine.  No issues.  I do it on a delicate cycle and then hang dry--- flipping inside out to get the inside dry and then flipping again to get the outside dry.


----------



## Reba

Well ladies.., tomorrow starts the much anticipated "12 Days of Spending....I mean...Christmas."  I am going to try not to make it too much of an impulse-buy shebang!  I really am feeling a tad overwhelmed by my collection at the moment. However, every time I go through to find one to post to sell I justify why I should keep all my toys and put them all safely away. Ha, ha, what a brat. I am only going to buy if it is fabulous!  Maybe I will post one to sell today so I won't feel guilty if I buy one.   ....maybe not [emoji57]


----------



## Reba

That Mulberry Pippa with it's gold chain strap...perfect for a new Kendra Scott jewelry set I just bought for a Holiday party..., so I am looking [emoji102] for it to show up in the next few days...


----------



## makn808

I am so excited for 12D! Hopefully I don't get too manic with the sales. I'm still waiting for my camo jsatchel to arrive from last week's order. Not sure what I'd jump at...cute smalls, camo oxford, something new and amazing. Fingers crossed we all find something we love in these next 12 days!


----------



## shoecrazy

I also need to do some mental prep for 12 days so I don't impulse buy too much. Maybe I need a mantra. I definitely don't need any more bags, though I kinda love raven oxford and have my eye on a leather metro if they do a gift card promo. I'm hoping I'm the only one who loves raven oxford so it will go on deep sale at some point


----------



## Reba

shoecrazy said:


> I also need to do some mental prep for 12 days so I don't impulse buy too much. Maybe I need a mantra. I definitely don't need any more bags, though I kinda love raven oxford and have my eye on a leather metro if they do a gift card promo. I'm hoping I'm the only one who loves raven oxford so it will go on deep sale at some point



Ha, ha.....why do I think all this "mental prep" is going to fly right out the window....  They will post a pretty [emoji164]...we will be [emoji93]-struck..then fall [emoji7]...and wake-up post 12 Days with a bit of a hangover [emoji856].  Hmm.   Think I could learn from this foreshadowing...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I'm feeling a bit of shopping fatigue at the moment. Seems as though many of my recent purchases have just spun into hassles -- my leather metro tote needed to go back because of a broken zipper, one of two protein shake bottles I ordered has a faulty gasket and it leaks -- the vendor isn't responding to my request for a replacement/return authorization, my recent snowboard boot fitting has to be redone because one of the footbeds was folded over inside the heat-moldable linings (that'll require a 1.5 hour drive back to the shop)... 

With all the recent quality issues at MZW and their shipping delays, I'm just not feeling the buzz. But maybe they will lure me out of this funk. If not, it's all good - a penny saved...


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm feeling a bit of shopping fatigue at the moment. Seems as though many of my recent purchases have just spun into hassles -- my leather metro tote needed to go back because of a broken zipper, one of two protein shake bottles I ordered has a faulty gasket and it leaks -- the vendor isn't responding to my request for a replacement/return authorization, my recent snowboard boot fitting has to be redone because one of the footbeds was folded over inside the heat-moldable linings (that'll require a 1.5 hour drive back to the shop)...
> 
> With all the recent quality issues at MZW and their shipping delays, I'm just not feeling the buzz. But maybe they will lure me out of this funk. If not, it's all good - a penny saved...



One of my big first world pet peeves is inadequate customer service. It is wholly reasonable to expect timely processing of orders, as well as timely AND productive responses to QC issues. 

Sorry about your bag, blender bottles and boots. I hope they all reach satisfactory resolution soon!


----------



## mariposa08

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm feeling a bit of shopping fatigue at the moment. Seems as though many of my recent purchases have just spun into hassles -- my leather metro tote needed to go back because of a broken zipper, one of two protein shake bottles I ordered has a faulty gasket and it leaks -- the vendor isn't responding to my request for a replacement/return authorization, my recent snowboard boot fitting has to be redone because one of the footbeds was folded over inside the heat-moldable linings (that'll require a 1.5 hour drive back to the shop)...
> 
> With all the recent quality issues at MZW and their shipping delays, I'm just not feeling the buzz. But maybe they will lure me out of this funk. If not, it's all good - a penny saved...



I think I'm a little bit here too.  Their quality issues and their lack of decent cs has me questioning every purchase, not because I don't need it, but because of the hassle it will be if/when it breaks. I just had an issue on the amazon site, opened up their chat, and the cs rep had it resolved in less that 5 minutes.  It's so nice to be able to get in touch with cs and have them be responsive.  Nordstrom is that way too and I really appreciate it these days.


----------



## Reba

True on all that girls. I think the issue is that it is relatively a small company that has done well. The two designers have made their "bank" on the business. I don't see that they are overly concerned about the details for future survival. Could be wrong...


----------



## Stella Blue

At least they have cs. Ever try to resolve an issue with an Apple product?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm feeling a bit of shopping fatigue at the moment. Seems as though many of my recent purchases have just spun into hassles -- my leather metro tote needed to go back because of a broken zipper, one of two protein shake bottles I ordered has a faulty gasket and it leaks -- the vendor isn't responding to my request for a replacement/return authorization, my recent snowboard boot fitting has to be redone because one of the footbeds was folded over inside the heat-moldable linings (that'll require a 1.5 hour drive back to the shop)...
> 
> With all the recent quality issues at MZW and their shipping delays, I'm just not feeling the buzz. But maybe they will lure me out of this funk. If not, it's all good - a penny saved...



I hear you on this...have run more packages out to post office, fedex, etc lately to send things back...hassle...ugh.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> At least they have cs. Ever try to resolve an issue with an Apple product?



Boy is that the truth...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That Mulberry Pippa with it's gold chain strap...perfect for a new Kendra Scott jewelry set I just bought for a Holiday party..., so I am looking [emoji102] for it to show up in the next few days...



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

Do the 12 Days Specials start at Midnight?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well ladies.., tomorrow starts the much anticipated "12 Days of Spending....I mean...Christmas."  I am going to try not to make it too much of an impulse-buy shebang!  I really am feeling a tad overwhelmed by my collection at the moment. However, every time I go through to find one to post to sell I justify why I should keep all my toys and put them all safely away. Ha, ha, what a brat. I am only going to buy if it is fabulous!  Maybe I will post one to sell today so I won't feel guilty if I buy one.   ....maybe not [emoji57]



I am completely overwhelmed by my collection right now. That said, I really want an Army Jordan Satchel, Mulberry Paige, and Fawn/Black Colorblock Small Metro...[emoji51][emoji12][emoji52]

Good idea on the selling...I need to get on that.


----------



## Reba

I have sworn off Paige..., but now want to try her again in Mulberry...and maybe Dawn with gold hardware.  I need more gold in my life. Too much silver.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have sworn off Paige..., but now want to try her again in Mulberry...and maybe Dawn with gold hardware.  I need more gold in my life. Too much silver.



Same here. I'm on a gold kick. Much of my jewelry is now mixed metals.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Do the 12 Days Specials start at Midnight?


I'm waitin' up for it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Me too Stella Blue. Im very interested to see Day 1's special


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Me too Stella Blue. Im very interested to see Day 1's special



We'll have to meet back here to kibitz...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Not sure if I can make it Reba im falling asleep


----------



## Stella Blue

Or kvetch.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Not sure if I can make it Reba im falling asleep



Oh noooo...it's ok..get some sleepy-bye...we will save you some...[emoji42][emoji42][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99]


----------



## makn808

I'm here and excited!!!


----------



## ms p

I'm reporting too [emoji38]


----------



## Reba

^^^we all a bit cray-cray

My girlfriend is extra tired tonight. Said..going to bed...you know what I like..phone will be under my pillow..buzz me.


----------



## makn808

On the first day of Christmas
MZ Wallace gave to me...

*50% off*
*SELECT DAWN BEDFORD STYLES
USE CODE MISTLETOEAT CHECKOUT*
This special offer ends at midnight EST.

SHOP THE COLLECTION


----------



## makn808

Except the link doesn't work. This is so funny to me. Anticipated and hilarious.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

when I click "shop the collection" I get an error page


----------



## Reba

Smooth...

Namkha...crazy in shopping world [emoji289] continues


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I wonder when they will fix it. ok MZ lovers I'm officially going to bed now. I have work tom at 7am. Good Night!!!


----------



## Reba

Please try one of these:

Number 4 says contact out (not our) customer Service team.   

Pretty sure they are sleeping. Not like us idiots.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My wallet is safe today. Only mildly tempted by the Abbey Wristlet. Will see what day 2 brings...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My wallet is safe today. Only mildly tempted by the Abbey Wristlet. Will see what day 2 brings...



That is what I was tempted by..  love navy and gold..., but, limited use for a wristlets I think


----------



## Stella Blue

I was hoping the Dawn Baby Jane would be part of the 1st day sale but it has disappeared completely from the website [emoji25]


----------



## psucutie

I went to bed, woke up at 12:15, saw it was dawn.  I groaned and went back to sleep. Dawn for advent is so 2015.


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> My wallet is safe today. Only mildly tempted by the Abbey Wristlet. Will see what day 2 brings...


I was also tempted by the wristlet, but then I thought I'd have a wristlet plus a glasses case to keep track of while dining or on the go, so probably not wise.  You already have an Abbey wristlet, don't you??


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone remember if Jane came in dawn with silver hardware?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I was also tempted by the wristlet, but then I thought I'd have a wristlet plus a glasses case to keep track of while dining or on the go, so probably not wise.  You already have an Abbey wristlet, don't you??



Sold it. Loved it in theory but never used it. I am not a big wristlet person. Bought it because I thought it might make a good wallet but then wasn't willing to give up my current wallet. I still love it in theory, but theory doesn't get things used!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Does anyone remember if Jane came in dawn with silver hardware?



I don't think it did. I think Dawn with silver came in the Nikki collection instead.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I went to bed, woke up at 12:15, saw it was dawn.  I groaned and went back to sleep. Dawn for advent is so 2015.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried Jordan Satchel today. I really like it. Comfy to carry, holds a lot. Nice wide opening. I used the double straps and the single shoulder strap. Probably won't use the cb strap.


----------



## makn808

Day 2 - 40% off seasonal Jane+baby Jane. Army, tiger eye, dawn.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Just ordered Tiger Eye Jane. I so wanted Dawn Jane too if only it came in silver hardware


----------



## ms p

I really like dawn with g/hw. The combo looks more glam to me. Tempted by Paige and baby jane but don't need either.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Carried Jordan Satchel today. I really like it. Comfy to carry, holds a lot. Nice wide opening. I used the double straps and the single shoulder strap. Probably won't use the cb strap.


Good to know. I'm hoping army jsatchel will be offered during advert [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Just ordered Tiger Eye Jane. I so wanted Dawn Jane too if only it came in silver hardware



Good for you Tua!  Hope you find Tiger Eye versatile. Sure seems like it would be; and, to me anyway, year round. Enjoy...[emoji319]   Let us know your thoughts when you get it...


----------



## bklner2014

mariposa08 said:


> I've washed a bunch of mine.  No issues.  I do it on a delicate cycle and then hang dry--- flipping inside out to get the inside dry and then flipping again to get the outside dry.


That's really useful to know, thank you!


----------



## shoecrazy

ms p said:


> Good to know. I'm hoping army jsatchel will be offered during advert [emoji7]


Agree - army looks good in that style since it's a little more casual.


----------



## psucutie

shoecrazy said:


> Agree - army looks good in that style since it's a little more casual.



Still in the clear.  Love Jane, but none of those colors.   Still hopefully Mulberry Smabbey will be part of the advent.  If not, less than two months till I get my MZW Rewards.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also want small abbey tote.


----------



## Reba

All the Janes sold out. Was kinda tempted by that Baby Jane. Such a classic in that color with the gold hardware.


----------



## makn808

Wow! All sold out! Jane is a classic, and 40% off is a solid deal. Congrats to everyone that got one!


----------



## dcooney4

Do you all store your mz wallaces stuffed? I do but small roxy is such a big square and hogs a lot of space. do you think it would look warped or get funky if stored her flat?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm feeling a bit of shopping fatigue at the moment. Seems as though many of my recent purchases have just spun into hassles -- my leather metro tote needed to go back because of a broken zipper, one of two protein shake bottles I ordered has a faulty gasket and it leaks -- the vendor isn't responding to my request for a replacement/return authorization, my recent snowboard boot fitting has to be redone because one of the footbeds was folded over inside the heat-moldable linings (that'll require a 1.5 hour drive back to the shop)...
> 
> With all the recent quality issues at MZW and their shipping delays, I'm just not feeling the buzz. But maybe they will lure me out of this funk. If not, it's all good - a penny saved...


I have been having this sort of week too. Not with mz but with gifts I ordered for others . I think it is almost straightened out now. I hope!


----------



## Stella Blue

That Baby Jane was sold out by the time I opened my email this morning. [emoji19]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Its kinda strange bc Dawn, Tiger eye and Army Jane are back on the website. I dont think they sold out. not sure why they dont show up on today's 12 day of Christnas


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was tempted but I really do need a hands free crossbody strap option for when I'm stooping down to pick up toddlers and don't want bag coming off my shoulder and bopping them in the head.
Baby Jane would be nice but my coco is kind of same size.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Stella Blue said:


> That Baby Jane was sold out by the time I opened my email this morning. [emoji19]


Yes looks like Dawn baby Jane sold out but Janes are still available at least for now


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Do you all store your mz wallaces stuffed? I do but small roxy is such a big square and hogs a lot of space. do you think it would look warped or get funky if stored her flat?



I store little ones empty or stuffed, usually with their dust bag, and put them inside bigger bags. Haven't had issues with corners being permanently squished and wrinkled or anything.


----------



## estrie

bklner2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do any of you happen to know if the Metro totes are machine washable?  How durable is the fabric?  Thank you!



I machine wash my suttons pretty regularly. The leather zipper tag gets extra wear in the machine without a laundry bag but I smooth them out before it air dries and it's just fine. Don't know if Metro's zippers are the same. 

When the bag is visibly dirty, washing it in a laundry bag did not get it off, but washing it out of the bag worked great.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you all store your mz wallaces stuffed? I do but small roxy is such a big square and hogs a lot of space. do you think it would look warped or get funky if stored her flat?



I have been fanatical about stuffing my bags. But, funny you mention Small Roxy and not stuffing...I took on a trip and packed flat...realized how this is such an advantage of this style. It doesn't effect the bag at all. Kept that one unstuffed when I got home, and plan to do the same with my two others [emoji106]


----------



## Reba

Check out how Brighton ripped off MZ's design of Small Sutton...added [emoji173]️️'s to the quilting...


----------



## makn808

Wow. That is just...so obviously a copy! The hearts are cute, but c'mon.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Wow. That is just...so obviously a copy! The hearts are cute, but c'mon.



Did tote style too...says in info that you can store it in it's own pouch!  Geez...Swiper no swiping!


----------



## knerpis

Hello hello!

Several years ago I purchased an Lizzy in the black camo and it become one of my all-time favorite bags.

This past weekend I found a Roxy Crossbody in the amethyst color (dark purple is my favorite color) on sale so I grabbed it.  However...I'm feeling kind of...underwhelmed?  The quality just seems a bit cheaper than the Lizzy, especially with the metal details and the zipper pulls.

Is the Roxy meant to be a simpler design than the Lizzy?  I know the MSRP is much less, even though the size is comparable.  I'm just on the fence now about keeping it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I have been fanatical about stuffing my bags. But, funny you mention Small Roxy and not stuffing...I took on a trip and packed flat...realized how this is such an advantage of this style. It doesn't effect the bag at all. Kept that one unstuffed when I got home, and plan to do the same with my two others [emoji106]



Do you have a Bea? I think that one really needs to be stuffed to keep the pleats nice. 

I stuff most of the bags that have an actual flat base and hang or store the others flat. Mia, for example, would be a disaster stuffed.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Did tote style too...says in info that you can store it in it's own pouch!  Geez...Swiper no swiping!



OMG Reba, a Dora the Explorer reference!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

knerpis said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> Several years ago I purchased an Lizzy in the black camo and it become one of my all-time favorite bags.
> 
> This past weekend I found a Roxy Crossbody in the amethyst color (dark purple is my favorite color) on sale so I grabbed it.  However...I'm feeling kind of...underwhelmed?  The quality just seems a bit cheaper than the Lizzy, especially with the metal details and the zipper pulls.
> 
> Is the Roxy meant to be a simpler design than the Lizzy?  I know the MSRP is much less, even though the size is comparable.  I'm just on the fence now about keeping it.


If you don't love it don't keep it. I love my Lizzy too. I don't own the Roxy cross body so I can not do a comparison. I do own small Roxy which I'm actually using today. I think not having the leather strip on the top by the zipper makes it seem flimsy at first but mine is quite sturdy and super light which I enjoy. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Do you have a Bea? I think that one really needs to be stuffed to keep the pleats nice.
> 
> I stuff most of the bags that have an actual flat base and hang or store the others flat. Mia, for example, would be a disaster stuffed.



Yes, Bea, it is very carefully stuffed...and stored where not smooshed. Most are stuffed with paper stuffing, or those air-packs that come in shipments [emoji403] i.e. Amazon


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Check out how Brighton ripped off MZ's design of Small Sutton...added [emoji173]️️'s to the quilting...
> View attachment 3537021





WOW!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

knerpis said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> Several years ago I purchased an Lizzy in the black camo and it become one of my all-time favorite bags.
> 
> This past weekend I found a Roxy Crossbody in the amethyst color (dark purple is my favorite color) on sale so I grabbed it.  However...I'm feeling kind of...underwhelmed?  The quality just seems a bit cheaper than the Lizzy, especially with the metal details and the zipper pulls.
> 
> Is the Roxy meant to be a simpler design than the Lizzy?  I know the MSRP is much less, even though the size is comparable.  I'm just on the fence now about keeping it.



Hi!

I know what you mean about the quality feeling different. I think the design is meant to be simpler and the positive aspect of that is that the bag is nice and light. But I feel that the positive is more than offset by the loss of structure that the strip of leather along the zippers adds. Also, the large stitching on the Roxy series makes it less refined, IMO. There have been numerous quality issues with more recent items.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Yes, Bea, it is very carefully stuffed...and stored where not smooshed. Most are stuffed with paper stuffing, or those air-packs that come in shipments [emoji403] i.e. Amazon



Right! You can't even store other bags too close to Bea.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know what you mean about the quality feeling different. I think the design is meant to be simpler and the positive aspect of that is that the bag is nice and light. But I feel that the positive is more than offset by the loss of structure that the strip of leather along the zippers adds. Also, the large stitching on the Roxy series makes it less refined, IMO. There have been numerous quality issues with more recent items.



I agree Namkha. Have introduced a friend to MZ. And, while I do like that she likes my Small Roxy, I try to explain the difference of - for example - a Lizzy - from a few years ago. Subtle, yet huge. But, probs only to us geeks [emoji851]. The leather trim, the red edging details..i.e., rose gold hardware on top of that...   Roxy series is a little floppier, front pockets not as pretty pleated or as deep, pulls chintzier. But..., side slip pockets, cross body strap, flat shoulder straps. And...if you give it a chance..you might find qualities that you like that you didn't expect. Lies flat for storage/pack for travel.  Like finding a mate..., you have to kiss a lot of [emoji196] to find a prince [emoji146].   They all have their qualities.   There unfortunately is no perfect purse, or man...People Magazine said who...Dwayne Johnson...eh..an afternoon..or two [emoji6]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I agree Namkha. Have introduced a friend to MZ. And, while I do like that she likes my Small Roxy, I try to explain the difference of - for example - a Lizzy - from a few years ago. Subtle, yet huge. But, probs only to us geeks [emoji851]. The leather trim, the red edging details..i.e., rose gold hardware on top of that...   Roxy series is a little floppier, front pockets not as pretty pleated or as deep, pulls chintzier. But..., side slip pockets, cross body strap, flat shoulder straps. And...if you give it a chance..you might find qualities that you like that you didn't expect. Lies flat for storage/pack for travel.  Like finding a mate..., you have to kiss a lot of [emoji196] to find a prince [emoji146].   They all have their qualities.   There unfortunately is no perfect purse, or man...People Magazine said who...Dwayne Johnson...eh..an afternoon..or two [emoji6]


...or three. Okay, i'll take one for the team and keep him for a week.


----------



## Reba

Says silver and gold hardware..looks silver though right?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Says silver and gold hardware..looks silver though right?


It's silver. Black Moto.


----------



## ms p

Are u getting it Reba? I prefer the g/hw red sealant version. Although size wise it's too narrow for me anyway [emoji28]


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Just ordered Tiger Eye Jane. I so wanted Dawn Jane too if only it came in silver hardware



Yay! It was tough to restrain myself from getting this one. Congrats!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Good to know. I'm hoping army jsatchel will be offered during advert [emoji7]



Me too. This is my #1 must-have.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Do you all store your mz wallaces stuffed? I do but small roxy is such a big square and hogs a lot of space. do you think it would look warped or get funky if stored her flat?



I store flat. No issues - BUT - store the Roxy styles with the straps straight out. If you fold them down and stack anything on top of the bag, the strap edges leave an impression in the bedford nylon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Check out how Brighton ripped off MZ's design of Small Sutton...added [emoji173]️️'s to the quilting...
> View attachment 3537021



Wow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

knerpis said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> Several years ago I purchased an Lizzy in the black camo and it become one of my all-time favorite bags.
> 
> This past weekend I found a Roxy Crossbody in the amethyst color (dark purple is my favorite color) on sale so I grabbed it.  However...I'm feeling kind of...underwhelmed?  The quality just seems a bit cheaper than the Lizzy, especially with the metal details and the zipper pulls.
> 
> Is the Roxy meant to be a simpler design than the Lizzy?  I know the MSRP is much less, even though the size is comparable.  I'm just on the fence now about keeping it.





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know what you mean about the quality feeling different. I think the design is meant to be simpler and the positive aspect of that is that the bag is nice and light. But I feel that the positive is more than offset by the loss of structure that the strip of leather along the zippers adds. Also, the large stitching on the Roxy series makes it less refined, IMO. There have been numerous quality issues with more recent items.



Agree with Namkha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I agree Namkha. Have introduced a friend to MZ. And, while I do like that she likes my Small Roxy, I try to explain the difference of - for example - a Lizzy - from a few years ago. Subtle, yet huge. But, probs only to us geeks [emoji851]. The leather trim, the red edging details..i.e., rose gold hardware on top of that...   Roxy series is a little floppier, front pockets not as pretty pleated or as deep, pulls chintzier. But..., side slip pockets, cross body strap, flat shoulder straps. And...if you give it a chance..you might find qualities that you like that you didn't expect. Lies flat for storage/pack for travel.  Like finding a mate..., you have to kiss a lot of [emoji196] to find a prince [emoji146].   They all have their qualities.   There unfortunately is no perfect purse, or man...People Magazine said who...Dwayne Johnson...eh..an afternoon..or two [emoji6]



Completely agree...on all fronts! [emoji38]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> ...or three. Okay, i'll take one for the team and keep him for a week.



[emoji38]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Are u getting it Reba? I prefer the g/hw red sealant version. Although size wise it's too narrow for me anyway [emoji28]



No..not tempted. I agree that had it had gold hardware and red edging, would have been much prettier. My City Tote is this type of fabric, Bedford but quilted, and it is lovely. Mine is Kingsport, and has that red edging and Rosegold hardware...a keeper.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> No..not tempted. I agree that had it had gold hardware and red edging, would have been much prettier. My City Tote is this type of fabric, Bedford but quilted, and it is lovely. Mine is Kingsport, and has that red edging and Rosegold hardware...a keeper.



Definitely. I hate to say it, but I have a feeling this one will be cheaper somehow...will be interested to hear what folks think of it when it arrives. I should have kept my original large Ava. It was a great bag, but Jane got used more so I sold it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BTW, it is killing me to wait for Army Jordan Satchel to show up in 12 days or on sale...

My desire for Mulberry Paige passed, but that Jordan satchel and Fawn/Black Smetro are still calling my name.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> BTW, it is killing me to wait for Army Jordan Satchel to show up in 12 days or on sale...
> 
> My desire for Mulberry Paige passed, but that Jordan satchel and Fawn/Black Smetro are still calling my name.



Wait it out Luv!  Only 10 more days...then, if not, you can go for it...  that fawn/black was low stock though wasn't it?


----------



## Reba

By the way...we were weighing Roxy's positives and negatives. I have been loving...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Wait it out Luv!  Only 10 more days...then, if not, you can go for it...  that fawn/black was low stock though wasn't it?



Yep, I am going to wait on both. No biggie if the metro sells out. If so, wasn't meant to be.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> By the way...we were weighing Roxy's positives and negatives. I have been loving...
> View attachment 3538060



I love it with the purse scarf!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

YAY!!! I love today's promo. Just ordered Chelsea and small Chelsea I think im done for this year  hope you ladies are satisfied too


----------



## makn808

Day 4 - 50% off black Bedford styles


----------



## ms p

Luv thanks again for all the pics previously posted.  Revisiting this post for today's small Chelsea special. I think I'm buying it [emoji171] although if small Chelsea navy gloss is available at 50% today it would really be super duper awesome [emoji16]




LuvAllBags said:


> Here you go, ms p: Sm Chelsea vs Sm Roxy
> 
> View attachment 3494625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494628





LuvAllBags said:


> Sm Chelsea vs Frankie
> 
> View attachment 3494629
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494631


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> YAY!!! I love today's promo. Just ordered Chelsea and small Chelsea I think im done for this year  hope you ladies are satisfied too



Congrats [emoji898]...hope you love and enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So we have about one more week of 12 days of Christmas is there anything that you guys are hoping to see


----------



## ms p

I got small black Chelsea but I'm still wishing for army Jordan satchel


----------



## LVBaby

Do you think there will be any Metros during this Christmas sale?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> YAY!!! I love today's promo. Just ordered Chelsea and small Chelsea I think im done for this year  hope you ladies are satisfied too



Congrats!!! Nothing for me yet, but that's not a bad thing. Holding out for Army and a few others.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LVBaby said:


> Do you think there will be any Metros during this Christmas sale?



I hope so! Last year they had one day where some were on special...fingers crossed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Luv thanks again for all the pics previously posted.  Revisiting this post for today's small Chelsea special. I think I'm buying it [emoji171] although if small Chelsea navy gloss is available at 50% today it would really be super duper awesome [emoji16]



Sure thing! Hope you like it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> So we have about one more week of 12 days of Christmas is there anything that you guys are hoping to see



Army Jordan Satchel, Fawn/Black Small Metro...and maybe a Mulberry limited edition of some sort!


----------



## bklner2014

estrie said:


> I machine wash my suttons pretty regularly. The leather zipper tag gets extra wear in the machine without a laundry bag but I smooth them out before it air dries and it's just fine. Don't know if Metro's zippers are the same.
> 
> When the bag is visibly dirty, washing it in a laundry bag did not get it off, but washing it out of the bag worked great.


Thank you, Estrie, for the tip!  This is helpful and I think I might give the small metro tote a try...


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> So we have about one more week of 12 days of Christmas is there anything that you guys are hoping to see



Would love a Mulberry surprise! I like the special surprises. Also, since I am enjoying the Small Roxy style so much, a great discount would be hard to pass up..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

A lot of love for Mulberry  here. I think this color might be their money maker not sure it might make it to 12 days of Christmas


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> A lot of love for Mulberry  I think this color might be their money maker not sure it might make it to 12 days of Christmas



True...


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> A lot of love for Mulberry  here. I think this color might be their money maker not sure it might make it to 12 days of Christmas



Agree


----------



## LuvAllBags

I scored a Pine mini Chelsea for a really great price and I love it as a little necessities-only bag. Those of you who love tiny bags should try one. It holds my full size wallet with room for a few other small things like keys, sunnies (no case), a pen and pack of gum. Outside pocket holds iphone 6 with room to spare. Holds more than I expected. If you use a petite wallet like Greta, etc, it will hold much more. My list above is with my zip around Kate Spade Lacey wallet. 

Great for running out to grocery store and back, or for be-bopping around the city, for which I prefer the security of cb carry. I will also like it for happy hours with friends, which require free hands for [emoji483]!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Luv MZ should really be paying you for advertising their bags so well


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Luv MZ should really be paying you for advertising their bags so well



She is good isn't she...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

whoever likes the Tony series you'll love today's promo 40% off Chain Toni and small Toni


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> Would love a Mulberry surprise! I like the special surprises. Also, since I am enjoying the Small Roxy style so much, a great discount would be hard to pass up..


Mulberry Surprise, sounds like a special Christmas dessert!


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> Mulberry Surprise, sounds like a special Christmas dessert!



Ha ha...I'll have a big slice please...[emoji513][emoji164][emoji513][emoji164][emoji513][emoji164][emoji513]


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I was shopping at the outlets and a woman  came up to me asking if my bag was an Mz Wallace. She said she saw me through the window and had to come in and ask me. I was wearing my clove paige. After we spoke a bit she said she is finally going to get her first Mz Wallace. She was very sweet. I think Mz lovers are the best.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I was shopping at the outlets and a woman  came up to me asking if my bag was an Mz Wallace. She said she saw me through the window and had to come in and ask me. I was wearing my clove paige. After we spoke a bit she said she is finally going to get her first Mz Wallace. She was very sweet. I think Mz lovers are the best.



Love it!


----------



## Stella Blue

I bought the Janie that was on sale over the weekend. I noticed today that the description of the bag says it has red edging but the pictures next to the description show no red edging. I only want the bag if it has the red edging. Hopefully I can return it because it was their error! [emoji30]


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> I bought the Janie that was on sale over the weekend. I noticed today that the description of the bag says it has red edging but the pictures next to the description show no red edging. I only want the bag if it has the red edging. Hopefully I can return it because it was their error! [emoji30]



I thought the description said black edging.  Definitely not red.  I did see red lined Janie at Nordies not too long ago.


----------



## Stella Blue

Nope. Looking at description on the website page right now. "Finished with our signature red edge-dye" is what it says. They may have neglected to change the description from the earlier version of the bag


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> Nope. Looking at description on the website page right now. "Finished with our signature red edge-dye" is what it says. They may have neglected to change the description from the earlier version of the bag



They must have changed it.  This is the screenshot I had from that one.


----------



## Stella Blue

The bag I'm referring to is the Janie. Not Ava.


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> The bag I'm referring to is the Janie. Not Ava.


Sorry- multitasking.  You're right.  Picture doesnt look like they have the red dye, but maybe you'll be surprised!


----------



## MNBags

psucutie said:


> Sorry- multitasking.  You're right.  Picture doesnt look like they have the red dye, but maybe you'll be surprised!


I too ordered the Janie on the special. I just emailed customer service to ask whether it had the edging. I told them I didn't want it if it didn't have the edging. I'll let you know if/how they respond.


----------



## Stella Blue

I did exactly the same. Emailed CS earlier today and will try to call them later. Boo.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I saw the fabulous mulberry color in person. I could have sworn it said Paige on the tag but it had no leather across the ziptop. Is this correct?


----------



## Stella Blue

Yup. From what I know, they took the leather strip off of the Paige.


----------



## MNBags

Decided to call CS too. It's the all black ones shipping.  They cancelled my order.  And they're going to update the website.  ☹️  FWIW - The ones pictured on the Nordies site have the red-edge. Just not sure I want to pay full price or use my notes on it...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Today I saw the fabulous mulberry color in person. I could have sworn it said Paige on the tag but it had no leather across the ziptop. Is this correct?



Every time I consider selling something of mine, I hear of another cheapening of their bags..., and I decide to hang on to the old ones.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Every time I consider selling something of mine, I hear of another cheapening of their bags..., and I decide to hang on to the old ones.


Yup...exactly why I can't get myself to sell any off my Paige triplets.


----------



## Stella Blue

MNBags said:


> Decided to call CS too. It's the all black ones shipping.  They cancelled my order.  And they're going to update the website.  ☹️  FWIW - The ones pictured on the Nordies site have the red-edge. Just not sure I want to pay full price or use my notes on it...


I tried to call CS this evening -- they claim to have exended CS hours, but no one answered.  I will call tomorrow.  I hope that if the bag has shipped, they will allow a refund. without my having to fight for it.


----------



## makn808

Day 6 - free steel metro pouch with purchase $150+


----------



## georgianne

Pretty lame


----------



## MNBags

Stella Blue said:


> I tried to call CS this evening -- they claim to have exended CS hours, but no one answered.  I will call tomorrow.  I hope that if the bag has shipped, they will allow a refund. without my having to fight for it.


I think you'll be ok. They were very agreeable and helpful when we spoke. They thought they had caught it before it shipped, but they hadn't. They are sending me a return label so that I can still return it. Fingers crossed that your return is smooth as well!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Every time I consider selling something of mine, I hear of another cheapening of their bags..., and I decide to hang on to the old ones.


I was just thinking the same thing. I was going to let a couple go , but now I am reconsidering.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I tried to call CS this evening -- they claim to have exended CS hours, but no one answered.  I will call tomorrow.  I hope that if the bag has shipped, they will allow a refund. without my having to fight for it.



I got an email response last night around 10pm to my Saturday email about the status of one of my orders...seems as though they are swamped.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Day 6 - free steel metro pouch with purchase $150+



Eh. I might be interested if I weren't waiting for a few specific items to go on sale. I got a black metro pouch a few weeks ago and like it, though, for anyone considering this deal.


----------



## mariposa08

Today's deal is actually the only one I've liked so far, but I already own the steel metro pouch.  I think it's a pretty useful gift with purchase.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Every time I consider selling something of mine, I hear of another cheapening of their bags..., and I decide to hang on to the old ones.



This is where I'm at. There have been so many quality issues too.  The old bags last forever, the new bags fall apart after a month.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> This is where I'm at. There have been so many quality issues too.  The old bags last forever, the new bags fall apart after a month.



So sad. I do find myself going easy on the zippers..never even thought about it on the older ones.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want a small abbey tote!  Please , sale!!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I scored a Pine mini Chelsea for a really great price and I love it as a little necessities-only bag. Those of you who love tiny bags should try one. It holds my full size wallet with room for a few other small things like keys, sunnies (no case), a pen and pack of gum. Outside pocket holds iphone 6 with room to spare. Holds more than I expected. If you use a petite wallet like Greta, etc, it will hold much more. My list above is with my zip around Kate Spade Lacey wallet.
> 
> Great for running out to grocery store and back, or for be-bopping around the city, for which I prefer the security of cb carry. I will also like it for happy hours with friends, which require free hands for [emoji483]!



I need to do more be-bopping.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I received my Tiger Eye Jane Today. The color is pretty and I really love the slimmer handles. I also really like that it doesnt have that classic red edge but I deff didnt like the new dust bag and it barely fits the bag. Now im still waiting for my Chelsea and small Chelsea to arrive


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

tua said:


> I received my Tiger Eye Jane Today. The color is pretty and I really love the slimmer handles. I also really like that it doesnt have that classic red edge but I deff didnt like the new dust bag and it barely fits the bag. Now im still waiting for my Chelsea and small Chelsea to arrive



Slimmer handles? Would you be able to post a comparison pic with an older Jane?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want a small abbey tote!  Please , sale!!!


I feel like they might do a promo on the Abbey series bc there's so many styles and colors. If they do, I might be very tempted by Abbey crossbody in Fawn never seen the color IRL but it looks so pretty online.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Slimmer handles? Would you be able to post a comparison pic with an older Jane?


yea sometime tom


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I need to do more be-bopping.



[emoji4]...don't we all....


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I received my Tiger Eye Jane Today. The color is pretty and I really love the slimmer handles. I also really like that it doesnt have that classic red edge but I deff didnt like the new dust bag and it barely fits the bag. Now im still waiting for my Chelsea and small Chelsea to arrive



Yes Tua!  I noticed that on one of my last purchases!  For the first time, I have bags in the wrong brand dust bags!  Henri Bendel errors on side of large...so...mine are skewed in that direction


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Slimmer handles? Would you be able to post a comparison pic with an older Jane?



Wow..chintzing on leather to the point of slimmer handles...  they would do well at losing weight and skimming calories...maybe I should hire them for that; and shop for bags somewhere else [emoji848]


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Wow..chintzing on leather to the point of slimmer handles...  they would do well at losing weight and skimming calories...maybe I should hire them for that; and shop for bags somewhere else [emoji848]


To me the slimmer handles are an improvement.  The handles on my classic black Jane (which I love to look at!) are hard, almost wooden, and can hurt my shoulder when the bag is heavy. The slimmer handles on my dawn (gold hw) Jane are a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mbmb said:


> To me the slimmer handles are an improvement.  The handles on my classic black Jane (which I love to look at!) are hard, almost wooden, and can hurt my shoulder when the bag is heavy. The slimmer handles on my dawn (gold hw) Jane are a bit more comfortable.


I deff agree with you. I so prefer these new skinnier handles so much better


----------



## Stella Blue

MNBags said:


> I think you'll be ok. They were very agreeable and helpful when we spoke. They thought they had caught it before it shipped, but they hadn't. They are sending me a return label so that I can still return it. Fingers crossed that your return is smooth as well!


Fortunately, the CS department came through.  They were very nice. I can return the Janie.  I can't imagine why they took the red edging off of that bag because without it, it is very drab looking.  Whew!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I need to do more be-bopping.



Ha! Yes, you do!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Fortunately, the CS department came through.  They were very nice. I can return the Janie.  I can't imagine why they took the red edging off of that bag because without it, it is very drab looking.  Whew!



Glad it worked out...but sorry you have to return it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I feel like they might do a promo on the Abbey series bc there's so many styles and colors. If they do, I might be very tempted by Abbey crossbody in Fawn never seen the color IRL but it looks so pretty online.



Forgot about Fawn in the Bedford...really like that color. I have been fixated on the Fawn/Black Metro.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Scarlet Small Chelsea. Pretty color! The Small Chelsea is just the right pop of red.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> To me the slimmer handles are an improvement.  The handles on my classic black Jane (which I love to look at!) are hard, almost wooden, and can hurt my shoulder when the bag is heavy. The slimmer handles on my dawn (gold hw) Jane are a bit more comfortable.





tua said:


> I deff agree with you. I so prefer these new skinnier handles so much better



Oh good.., glad to hear that there's a reason for the change!  ..., and that it's a welcome one..!


----------



## makn808

Oops! Sorry, forgot to post -
Day 7 - 30% off platinum luster Roxy crossbody


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Scarlet Small Chelsea. Pretty color! The Small Chelsea is just the right pop of red.


Congrats!!! I was very tempted by Scarlet small Chelsea too such a pretty color  Just received my Black Bedford small Chelsea and Chelsea today and love them both so much. Small Chelsea is the perfect everyday bag for me


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Congrats!!! I was very tempted by Scarlet small Chelsea too such a pretty color  Just received my Black Bedford small Chelsea and Chelsea today and love them both so much. Small Chelsea is the perfect everyday bag for me



Glad you love them both. Is a great thing that you got some basic black items that will be used a ton at Christmas special pricing...[emoji319]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Glad you love them both. Is a great thing that you got some basic black items that will be used a ton at Christmas special pricing...[emoji319]


Yes and also Black Bedford is so hard to find on sale price plus it's one of my fav bag colors (blue, black, red, tan/beige)


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Congrats!!! I was very tempted by Scarlet small Chelsea too such a pretty color  Just received my Black Bedford small Chelsea and Chelsea today and love them both so much. Small Chelsea is the perfect everyday bag for me



Yay!!! So glad you like Small Chelsea. I still love this size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Oops! Sorry, forgot to post -
> Day 7 - 30% off platinum luster Roxy crossbody



Anyone here going for this? I didn't like this style for my needs, but it looks like a beautiful bag for the Croxy fans, and I will say that this leather is gorgeous. I returned my leather Small Roxy due to strap length, and it pained me because the leather was so gorgeous.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone here going for this? I didn't like this style for my needs, but it looks like a beautiful bag for the Croxy fans, and I will say that this leather is gorgeous. I returned my leather Small Roxy due to strap length, and it pained me because the leather was so gorgeous.



I'm super duper tempted. Would appease my wandering leather eye. Great neutral color. Size works for me (a bit small but it works). Soft leather (at least it looks soft). 

Luv - do you recall the leather to be heavy? If you say lightweight I might take the dive...unless there is an amazing special issue, I likely won't get anything from 12d.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone here going for this? I didn't like this style for my needs, but it looks like a beautiful bag for the Croxy fans, and I will say that this leather is gorgeous. I returned my leather Small Roxy due to strap length, and it pained me because the leather was so gorgeous.



You just swayed me with the leather talk...I was 90% there anyhow...with the special on top of the rewards I will get and the additional 4% from Mr Rebates, it just is too good a deal and I love my blue camo croxy...so to get one in leather, yea, I went for it!


----------



## Stella Blue

What color is the platinum luster?  It looks silver with a sheen.  Is it?


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> You just swayed me with the leather talk...I was 90% there anyhow...with the special on top of the rewards I will get and the additional 4% from Mr Rebates, it just is too good a deal and I love my blue camo croxy...so to get one in leather, yea, I went for it!



Oh yay!  I hope you love..., and please take pics and tell us what you think!  I have been behaving...., so far.   I do kinda need a bag for an event.., but, kinda hate event bags...don't get used enough. Maybe I will just use something less than perfect..and save the purchase for something fun!


----------



## Reba

Oh makn808...you in trouble...


----------



## makn808

Day 8 - sneak peek at blue camo oxford


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Oh makn808...you in trouble...



Sing it sister!
Crimety. Just got camo jsatchel which I am growing to love. Then did a last minute knee jerk order of pluster leather xbroxy. Taking a whole lotta self control to not order something from the camo oxford collection! Listed two Paiges in the bst thread on fb to ease my guilt and keep the collection low enough.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Sing it sister!
> Crimety. Just got camo jsatchel which I am growing to love. Then did a last minute knee jerk order of pluster leather xbroxy. Taking a whole lotta self control to not order something from the camo oxford collection! Listed two Paiges in the bst thread on fb to ease my guilt and keep the collection low enough.



It's just a preview...no discount..so you could just start saving pennies now.  You'd think they would give a lil [emoji319]discount..scroogey-scrooges...


----------



## makn808

I'll likely use points in Feb so my guilt doesn't grow!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'll likely use points in Feb so my guilt doesn't grow!



Good plan!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  I hope you love..., and please take pics and tell us what you think!  I have been behaving...., so far.   I do kinda need a bag for an event.., but, kinda hate event bags...don't get used enough. Maybe I will just use something less than perfect..and save the purchase for something fun!


Would kara work for this event?


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm super duper tempted. Would appease my wandering leather eye. Great neutral color. Size works for me (a bit small but it works). Soft leather (at least it looks soft).
> 
> Luv - do you recall the leather to be heavy? If you say lightweight I might take the dive...unless there is an amazing special issue, I likely won't get anything from 12d.



Sorry for my late reply. It did not seem heavy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> You just swayed me with the leather talk...I was 90% there anyhow...with the special on top of the rewards I will get and the additional 4% from Mr Rebates, it just is too good a deal and I love my blue camo croxy...so to get one in leather, yea, I went for it!



Yay! So pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Sing it sister!
> Crimety. Just got camo jsatchel which I am growing to love. Then did a last minute knee jerk order of pluster leather xbroxy. Taking a whole lotta self control to not order something from the camo oxford collection! Listed two Paiges in the bst thread on fb to ease my guilt and keep the collection low enough.



Yes...Blue Camo will be back. I'm not tempted for this reason, and I also use my regular camo smetro constantly so I can walk away at the moment. 

Re: jsatchel...I figured out that one of the reasons I love this bag is that it stands up on its own and opens wide...so nice to get in and out of. I will have another of these.


----------



## Stella Blue

Makn808 , what is the bst  thread on fb?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Would kara work for this event?



Would look cute with short handles...lady-like..., but.., cocktail time?...and the long strap makes it look not so dressy. But, maybe I could  just set her pretty self down somewhere...
I have a quilted Penny in Mercury with Silver hw and a Penny in Bordeaux with Silver hw..., but, am wearing gold jewelry kind of a lot of jewelry on all black outfit so they won't do. Pulled out my gold leather clutch..have had for ages..took one look at...and said..this thing is ugly!  Something about the styling of stitching and hardware...it's time has passed. I used to love it.


----------



## makn808

Stella Blue said:


> Makn808 , what is the bst  thread on fb?



Stella it's in the mzw lovers group on fb. Join in!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Would look cute with short handles...lady-like..., but.., cocktail time?...and the long strap makes it look not so dressy. But, maybe I could  just set her pretty self down somewhere...
> I have a quilted Penny in Mercury with Silver hw and a Penny in Bordeaux with Silver hw..., but, am wearing gold jewelry kind of a lot of jewelry on all black outfit so they won't do. Pulled out my gold leather clutch..have had for ages..took one look at...and said..this thing is ugly!  Something about the styling of stitching and hardware...it's time has passed. I used to love it.


Go to tj maxx and pick up a cheap evening bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Go to tj maxx and pick up a cheap evening bag.



Maybe...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Maybe...



There's a classic black penny on ebay with gold hw. Not sure of price or condition...

Not my auction


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got the black chain Nikki Tote NWOT from a reseller. I like the black chain design on the leather more than I thought I would but I don't care for Nikki tote style. They are marketing it as a Bianca replacement...to me it's smaller and not as user friendly. It has a BIG zipper flap and looks difficult to see my stuff inside. Meh. I will put my stuff in and give it a chance but will most likely resell....maybe good for those who prefer north/south styles. Short straps do go over my shoulder without a coat. Have not tried with a coat yet. 

The black chain design provides interest for the black bedford, IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Also got a classic black EUC Small Abbey tote from a reseller. Now this one I may like....even with the zippy flap. Will report back. Have not tried yet but will try it out tonight. Tough for me to switch out of jsatchel right now!


----------



## makn808

Luv - flappy zippergate is okay?! Wow! Let us know how she performs in action!


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Maybe...



This is what is tempting me..I bought a dainty short version of this stone, this long tasseled version, and some wire earrings with same matching small stone. This Pippa looks pretty with against all black..I think.  And, I used outfit and shoes I had.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Got the black chain Nikki Tote NWOT from a reseller. I like the black chain design on the leather more than I thought I would but I don't care for Nikki tote style. They are marketing it as a Bianca replacement...to me it's smaller and not as user friendly. It has a BIG zipper flap and looks difficult to see my stuff inside. Meh. I will put my stuff in and give it a chance but will most likely resell....maybe good for those who prefer north/south styles. Short straps do go over my shoulder without a coat. Have not tried with a coat yet.
> 
> The black chain design provides interest for the black bedford, IMO.



Bummer...I thought maybe this was an even better Bianca ☹️


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> There's a classic black penny on ebay with gold hw. Not sure of price or condition...
> 
> Not my auction



Saw that..maybe..not as exciting as the Pippa in that color. Just wondering if it really would be a match in person.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Slimmer handles? Would you be able to post a comparison pic with an older Jane?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Also got a classic black EUC Small Abbey tote from a reseller. Now this one I may like....even with the zippy flap. Will report back. Have not tried yet but will try it out tonight. Tough for me to switch out of jsatchel right now!



Which handles do you use on Jordan Satchel?  How long are the double strap drops?  Which color did you get?


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Got the black chain Nikki Tote NWOT from a reseller. I like the black chain design on the leather more than I thought I would but I don't care for Nikki tote style. They are marketing it as a Bianca replacement...to me it's smaller and not as user friendly. It has a BIG zipper flap and looks difficult to see my stuff inside. Meh. I will put my stuff in and give it a chance but will most likely resell....maybe good for those who prefer north/south styles. Short straps do go over my shoulder without a coat. Have not tried with a coat yet.
> 
> The black chain design provides interest for the black bedford, IMO.



I've been tempted by the chain leather pippa (if it goes on sale) so thanks for this review! I was a little turned off by people in the MZW Lovers group saying the chain print looked cheap. I didn't like the zipper arrangement on nikki tote either but I loved the shorter shoulder strap.


----------



## shoecrazy

Tonight's deal is 40% off fawn bedford: http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/12-doc-fawn
Can't believe I'm 0 for 9!


----------



## Reba

shoecrazy said:


> Tonight's deal is 40% off fawn bedford: http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/12-doc-fawn
> Can't believe I'm 0 for 9!



Really?  They know ahead?  Great..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

shoecrazy said:


> Tonight's deal is 40% off fawn bedford: http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/12-doc-fawn
> Can't believe I'm 0 for 9!


I knew this was coming still so tempted by Fawn Abbey cross-body...decisions decisions...


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Does anyone know if there's a difference between Fawn and Sparrow? [emoji1]


----------



## Reba

0-9  bank account very happy


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> Does anyone know if there's a difference between Fawn and Sparrow? [emoji1]



Hardware for one. Rosegold on Sparrow; gold on Fawn.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> Hardware for one. Rosegold on Sparrow; gold on Fawn.



Ah I see! Thank you for replying! How about the actual color of the bedford though?


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> Ah I see! Thank you for replying! How about the actual color of the bedford though?



No first hand experience..but from comments..Sparrow is deeper with lavender undertones in certain lighting. Tough to explain.


----------



## ms p

shoecrazy said:


> I've been tempted by the chain leather pippa (if it goes on sale) so thanks for this review! I was a little turned off by people in the MZW Lovers group saying the chain print looked cheap. I didn't like the zipper arrangement on nikki tote either but I loved the shorter shoulder strap.



I think some gals are just more vocal in their opinion. I used to consider what they had said previously before any purchase but then I realise we as individual does have vary and  different styles and opinions. 

Also their opinion could be very different from mzw other customers. Sometimes I really think they are too confident of their opinion but again I should be more confident of what I like too [emoji38]

Also bags should be fun. Relax and enjoy [emoji177] buy what u like and will use [emoji5][emoji255]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv - flappy zippergate is okay?! Wow! Let us know how she performs in action!



We will see...I will only be able to tell if I can deal with it once I use it for a few days. Still haven't switched out of jsatchel...[emoji173]️.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This is what is tempting me..I bought a dainty short version of this stone, this long tasseled version, and some wire earrings with same matching small stone. This Pippa looks pretty with against all black..I think.  And, I used outfit and shoes I had.
> View attachment 3543091



Ooh, I like!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bummer...I thought maybe this was an even better Bianca ☹️



I my opinion...definitely not.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> View attachment 3543145
> View attachment 3543146
> View attachment 3543147



I love it, Tua! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Which handles do you use on Jordan Satchel?  How long are the double strap drops?  Which color did you get?



I got the Blue Camo from the sale. I use the double handles and the short shoulder strap. Double straps have around 8.5" drop, I think. Will measure today.  I really thought it would be a bust...but it is great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I've been tempted by the chain leather pippa (if it goes on sale) so thanks for this review! I was a little turned off by people in the MZW Lovers group saying the chain print looked cheap. I didn't like the zipper arrangement on nikki tote either but I loved the shorter shoulder strap.



I was prepared for it to look cheap, but I like it and don't think it looks bad at all. Maybe because it's in a small quantity on that style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Tonight's deal is 40% off fawn bedford: http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/12-doc-fawn
> Can't believe I'm 0 for 9!



Same...briefly considered it, but am going to pass. This is so out of character for me! I am usually Advent-crazy...


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Ah I see! Thank you for replying! How about the actual color of the bedford though?



Sparrow is a bit darker with more mauve tones. Reba is right that it has a lavender tint in certain light. Fawn is more like light brown...literally like the color of a baby deer.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the Blue Camo from the sale. I use the double handles and the short shoulder strap. Double straps have around 8.5" drop, I think. Will measure today.  I really thought it would be a bust...but it is great.



Nice surprise!  That's great. And, a strange surprise that you are not as you said..advent sale crazy..  a few more nights, I wish they would do a couple of special designed for advent bags. Unfortunately, I don't think so. Last couple of nights are usually the most underwhelming.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nice surprise!  That's great. And, a strange surprise that you are not as you said..advent sale crazy..  a few more nights, I wish they would do a couple of special designed for advent bags. Unfortunately, I don't think so. Last couple of nights are usually the most underwhelming.



Yep...definitely not a bad thing for the wallet. I have a feeling the Army Jordan Satchel will make it to a sale price somehow, and that will probably be it for me unless there's some amazing limited edition in one of my fave styles. Highly unlikely. And my Fawn/Black Smetro sold out so I'm safe there.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the Blue Camo from the sale. I use the double handles and the short shoulder strap. Double straps have around 8.5" drop, I think. Will measure today.  I really thought it would be a bust...but it is great.


+1! I'm growing to like jsatchel more and more each day. I got it for travel to fit a camera but have been using it daily and the extra space doesn't bug me at all. Doesn't feel too big even though it looks bigger irl to me in person than in pics. And the handles fit over my denali easily with room to spare. I've been using the handles and xb strap.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> No first hand experience..but from comments..Sparrow is deeper with lavender undertones in certain lighting. Tough to explain.



Oh I understand! Thank you so much for getting back to me Reba!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Sparrow is a bit darker with more mauve tones. Reba is right that it has a lavender tint in certain light. Fawn is more like light brown...literally like the color of a baby deer.



Ah I get it now! Thanks for getting back to me Luv! [emoji1] I'm mostly a lurker in this forum so it means a lot that you guys took the time to reply!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> +1! I'm growing to like jsatchel more and more each day. I got it for travel to fit a camera but have been using it daily and the extra space doesn't bug me at all. Doesn't feel too big even though it looks bigger irl to me in person than in pics. And the handles fit over my denali easily with room to spare. I've been using the handles and xb strap.



Yes it's definitely bigger than it looks. I am loving, especially the huge pockets.


----------



## Reba

Any early-bird knowledge on the special tonight?  I am sleepy [emoji18]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Any early-bird knowledge on the special tonight?  I am sleepy [emoji18]



Looking like 40% off select backpacks


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Ah I get it now! Thanks for getting back to me Luv! [emoji1] I'm mostly a lurker in this forum so it means a lot that you guys took the time to reply!



Sure thing! [emoji4]


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Looking like 40% off select backpacks





LuvAllBags said:


> Looking like 40% off select backpacks


I am impressed with your insider knowledge!


----------



## Reba

Luv..., you're falling off the wagon...


----------



## makn808

Day 10 - 40% off army!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Day 10 - 40% off army!



What to do now makn808...ha ha.., another dilemma for you too!


----------



## makn808

My head is spinning. Sold one of my Paige gals but pulled the other listing down...can't part with clover. Debated selling toffee twill for sparrow coco (when she goes on sale) but the lining is so amazing. Rose gold hw slays me. Sigh. Now army?! Oy. I think I can pass, still have pluster coming to me. 

Wait, Reba, have you gotten anything these 10 days? Sorry my brain is mush with these bags and a headache *this big*.


----------



## estrie

I'm falling off luv's wagon I think... Looking to try the backpack.

Last night I got a blue camo large Sutton, moving baby stuff from medium to large. Will see how the blue camo is on oxford but I like the regular camo. 

Sort of caught up on the thread. I'd also like a special addition, if only for the fun...


----------



## Reba

^^no.  Trying to behave. For once.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I'm falling off luv's wagon I think... Looking to try the backpack.
> 
> Last night I got a blue camo large Sutton, moving baby stuff from medium to large. Will see how the blue camo is on oxford but I like the regular camo.
> 
> Sort of caught up on the thread. I'd also like a special addition, if only for the fun...



Blue Camo for baby boy things...couldn't be more perfect or cuter!


----------



## estrie

Also apparently the blue camo already shipped. I guess they caught up?

Really looking forward to seeing everyone's haul! Relatively underwhelming as this year's events have been, these discounts are reasonable.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Blue Camo for baby boy things...couldn't be more perfect or cuter!



Squeee, haha. The fur and raven prints are just gorgeous though and I surely can't buy all of them!!


----------



## Reba

I agree. I guess it's the lack of special edition bags?  And, last year they had a long-standing bag, Bea, I think...drastically reduced in classic black. No surprises so far.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Squeee, haha. The fur and raven prints are just gorgeous though and I surely can't buy all of them!!



I bet these will be around in January sale. Not everyone likes a print. I like the raven one. The fur..not sure..would have to see that one in person.


----------



## ms p

I'm definitely going to rehab. Bought 2nd bag this advert . Too many bags!!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I'm definitely going to rehab. Bought 2nd bag this advert . Too many bags!!



What gotcha?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ^^no.  Trying to behave. For once.



U are doing great!     Is there any bags u are considering or none?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> What gotcha?



Small black chelsea and jsatchel army


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep...definitely not a bad thing for the wallet. I have a feeling the Army Jordan Satchel will make it to a sale price somehow, and that will probably be it for me unless there's some amazing limited edition in one of my fave styles. Highly unlikely. And my Fawn/Black Smetro sold out so I'm safe there.



Army jsatchel is on sale !! Wake up


----------



## Reba

The two you picked seem to be great choices!  Luv approved!  Ha ha. Black Chelsea will no doubt get a ton of use, and everyone seems to love the new Jordan series. I love the Army color too. 
I could be talked into any one of them!!  I have a very organized closet where I store my bags. It's on the verge of not being very organized....  I need to let go of some before I buy. I am may be in the market for a Pippa for an evening bag.., but am debating.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> The two you picked seem to be great choices!  Luv approved!  Ha ha. Black Chelsea will no doubt get a ton of use, and everyone seems to love the new Jordan series. I love the Army color too.
> I could be talked into any one of them!!  I have a very organized closet where I store my bags. It's on the verge of not being very organized....  I need to let go of some before I buy. I am maybe in the market for a Pippa for an evening bag.., but am debating.



Luv's great review and approval is definitely  part of my downfall reason hahaha.

U are so rational. My purse closet is getting messy too. I actually cannot stand mess ... But obviously i lack control when it comes to bags.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> The two you picked seem to be great choices!  Luv approved!  Ha ha. Black Chelsea will no doubt get a ton of use, and everyone seems to love the new Jordan series. I love the Army color too.
> I could be talked into any one of them!!  I have a very organized closet where I store my bags. It's on the verge of not being very organized....  I need to let go of some before I buy. I am maybe in the market for a Pippa for an evening bag.., but am debating.



Pippa looks really chic.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Pippa looks really chic.



I like the ones with chain strap..for evening/parties. I like to take makeup [emoji168] and other essentials..it looks small..but, made smartly with room for things. Hate flat evening bags that only hold a tissue or two..why bother!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Luv's great review and approval is definitely  part of my downfall reason hahaha.
> 
> U are so rational. My purse closet is getting messy too. I actually cannot stand mess ... But obviously i lack control when it comes to bags.



Not so rational.., or, my closet would not be so full...[emoji12]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Not so rational.., or, my closet would not be so full...[emoji12]


Haha ok that make sense [emoji38] u are in good company [emoji11][emoji177]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I like the ones with chain strap..for evening/parties. I like to take makeup [emoji168] and other essentials..it looks small..but, made smartly with room for things. Hate flat evening bags that only hold a tissue or two..why bother!


I had a Pippa and it's really nice and fits enough if u don't carry any bulky items. I sold it as I bought a black python clutch with detachable leather strap.


----------



## estrie

I so want to get something amethyst but likely won't use any of the styles. Le sigh.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I bet these will be around in January sale. Not everyone likes a print. I like the raven one. The fur..not sure..would have to see that one in person.



I can wait yes... In fact often when I like a print I still don't buy cause I don't want to have to think if it'll work with, like, an occasional patterned dress! Actually, yeah, I have zero MZW patterns.

What patterns have you guys held onto?


----------



## ms p

No patterns for me. I tried oxford pixel and Luna recently...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I can wait yes... In fact often when I like a print I still don't buy cause I don't want to have to think if it'll work with, like, an occasional patterned dress! Actually, yeah, I have zero MZW patterns.
> 
> What patterns have you guys held onto?



Don't have any..but, have to say..the Raven..no brainer with anything I think


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I so want to get something amethyst but likely won't use any of the styles. Le sigh.



Like the Amethyst..but, tired of silver hardware


----------



## mariposa08

I tried luna and pixel small suttons this year and both were returned. I thought I would love them, but paring them with clothes didn't work.  I love my green camo small sutton though.

I also love my butterfly med. metro and my floral med. metro. I have the blue orchid print metro too, but haven't used it much.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I had a Pippa and it's really nice and fits enough if u don't carry any bulky items. I sold it as I bought a black python clutch with detachable leather strap.



Decided against Pippa. Went with a Gigi NY leather bag in a Wine. Almost same color as Mulberry. It's probably going to get more use in my life...  I didn't need something especially dressy. Just a pop of color on my black outfit, that could hang on my shoulder while I [emoji485]and chat.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Decided against Pippa. Went with a Gigi NY leather bag in a Wine. Almost same color as Mulberry. It's probably going to get more use in my life...  I didn't need something especially dressy. Just a pop of color on my black outfit, that could hang on my shoulder while I [emoji485]and chat.


The color sounds lovely [emoji171] congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## psucutie

So far I'm ok with advent.  got abbey tote in fawn and an army greta.   Was debating jordan satchel, but i dont think I need it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I am impressed with your insider knowledge!



Not me...FB Group


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I so want to get something amethyst but likely won't use any of the styles. Le sigh.



That's always how it is...great color, not the right styles or vice versa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I can wait yes... In fact often when I like a print I still don't buy cause I don't want to have to think if it'll work with, like, an occasional patterned dress! Actually, yeah, I have zero MZW patterns.
> 
> What patterns have you guys held onto?



My only patterns are leaf print and camo. I like them because the colors go with my clothes. They are a pain to deal with when I wear a patterned top or sweater though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Don't have any..but, have to say..the Raven..no brainer with anything I think



Agree


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Like the Amethyst..but, tired of silver hardware



Me too


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Decided against Pippa. Went with a Gigi NY leather bag in a Wine. Almost same color as Mulberry. It's probably going to get more use in my life...  I didn't need something especially dressy. Just a pop of color on my black outfit, that could hang on my shoulder while I [emoji485]and chat.



Sounds lovely! I like the Gigi NY bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Army Jordan Satchel today! Only 12 Days purchase so far.


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Don't have any..but, have to say..the Raven..no brainer with anything I think



I do have Blue Camo Small Roxy. Such a camouflage I forgot it was a print [emoji12].  Do love. I think it mixes quite well with other prints and clothing.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba- which Gigi in wine? I was contemplating the small Taylor tote.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba- which Gigi in wine? I was contemplating the small Taylor tote.



Just the plain and simple Madison,  which I also got for my college-age daughter in Navy with gold hardware. With both..., I got 30% off and , a fun/personalized bag for each of us. The event I am attending is an after-work for most. Not too dressy. This will be great for that.., and be a good bag for me to get a lot more fun out of.  My daughter is getting the Navy and a great sporty Michele watch in navy/gold from [emoji1335]...hope she loves!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just the plain and simple Madison,  which I also got for my college-age daughter in Navy with gold hardware. With both..., I got 30% off and , a fun/personalized bag for each of us. The event I am attending is an after-work for most. Not too dressy. This will be great for that.., and be a good bag for me to get a lot more fun out of.  My daughter is getting the Navy and a great sporty Michele watch in navy/gold from [emoji1335]...hope she loves!



Great choices, [emoji1335]! I'm sure she will be thrilled!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Backpacks 12 Days special today...nothing for me.


----------



## estrie

I think the other thing missing for me with 12 days is the beautiful and fun presentation of advent. They've definitely saved resources on design and web technology. None of this is unreasonable except that we've seen what they used to do and miss it. While their bags are still apart from many others, hopefully they continue to differentiate and delight!


----------



## Reba

I love the black leather mini!  But, I won't.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I love the black leather mini!  But, I won't.


It is very tempting. I but I have the black Henry bendel and a red Marc by Marc Jacobs in the leather. Does anyone have one and if so is it very heavy and is it well made/ sturdy?


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I think the other thing missing for me with 12 days is the beautiful and fun presentation of advent. They've definitely saved resources on design and web technology. None of this is unreasonable except that we've seen what they used to do and miss it. While their bags are still apart from many others, hopefully they continue to differentiate and delight!



You're right. I used to really enjoy that aspect of Advent.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am getting a Tumi backpack for Christmas that will hold my laptop, so I am good on backpacks. Won't need more than one, and don't use them unless the laptop is involved.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I am getting a Tumi backpack for Christmas that will hold my laptop, so I am good on backpacks. Won't need more than one, and don't use them unless the laptop is involved.


The Marlena backpacks always look beautiful in the studio photos.  But I've tried them on in Bloomie's and they don't hang well at all when carried on one shoulder, which is how I like to wear backpacks that I use as handbags.  So when I've been tempted to buy one, I go to Bloomies to try one on and remember why they are not for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> The Marlena backpacks always look beautiful in the studio photos.  But I've tried them on in Bloomie's and they don't hang well at all when carried on one shoulder, which is how I like to wear backpacks that I use as handbags.  So when I've been tempted to buy one, I go to Bloomies to try one on and remember why they are not for me.



Exactly. I love the look of it, but for me it was incredibly impractical in actual use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...what are you hoping to see added to the sale? Now that 12 Days is nearly over, time to think about the next round of discounts! 

For me, it's Mulberry. I will cave and buy a Jane or Paige if they make it to sale, even if in Jan. I never like their Spring collections, so I will be happy to get all-year colors now. I will carry Mulberry anytime of year. I am also currently obsessed with gold hardware.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> So...what are you hoping to see added to the sale? Now that 12 Days is nearly over, time to think about the next round of discounts!
> 
> For me, it's Mulberry. I will cave and buy a Jane or Paige if they make it to sale, even if in Jan. I never like their Spring collections, so I will be happy to get all-year colors now. I will carry Mulberry anytime of year. I am also currently obsessed with gold hardware.



I'm hoping Sparrow will go on sale! [emoji1]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...what are you hoping to see added to the sale? Now that 12 Days is nearly over, time to think about the next round of discounts!
> 
> For me, it's Mulberry. I will cave and buy a Jane or Paige if they make it to sale, even if in Jan. I never like their Spring collections, so I will be happy to get all-year colors now. I will carry Mulberry anytime of year. I am also currently obsessed with gold hardware.



We are thinking alike right now!!


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> I'm hoping Sparrow will go on sale! [emoji1]



I'll second that too!


----------



## ms p

Stella Blue said:


> The Marlena backpacks always look beautiful in the studio photos.  But I've tried them on in Bloomie's and they don't hang well at all when carried on one shoulder, which is how I like to wear backpacks that I use as handbags.  So when I've been tempted to buy one, I go to Bloomies to try one on and remember why they are not for me.


I really love the look of Marlena [emoji7] I had one briefly but the closure is a pita for me. The size is really a medium handbag size.  My crap cannot fit in properly too lol. I need to remember the bags that I had and why I had sold ... Don't need to keep buying bags that doesn't work for me [emoji28]


----------



## dmc60

Luv,
Wondering how the small Abbey tote is working out for you?


----------



## ms p

I feel that gold hw looks more glam [emoji175]. I'm on the way to ban island. If mulberry g/hw or sparrow rose g/hw is included for Jan sale I'll be in deep trouble [emoji28]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I feel that gold hw looks more glam [emoji175]. I'm on the way to ban island. If mulberry g/hw or sparrow rose g/hw is included for Jan sale I'll be in deep trouble [emoji28]



There will be a line at the virtual register at that Sale!  Seems we are all dreaming of those 2 collections going on Sale!!  Pretty colors yes.., but like Luv and you both elude to...Gold Hardware!!!  They have done so much Silver..enough already!  Jazz it up..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I feel like tonight's offer might be kinda lame but I'm really hoping they do like a 25%- 30% off one item only any item. I pretty much got everything I wanted from MZ but i do have my eye on that Sparrow Jane satchel


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I feel like tonight's offer might be kinda lame but I'm really hoping they do like a 25%- 30% off one item only any item. I pretty much got everything I wanted from MZ but i do have my eye on that Sparrow Jane satchel



Don't they usually on the last night do buy a gift card and get 20% more for free added to card.., or something like that...?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Don't they usually on the last night do buy a gift card and get 20% more for free added to card.., or something like that...?


Yes Reba you are right about those gift cards unfortunately I was hoping for something diff


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Yes Reba you are right about those gift cards unfortunately I was hoping for something diff



Well maybe...let's hope!  I would love a bag especially designed (and priced) for Advent!  Something we haven't seen and something new to love!  We haven't had enough surprises this go around...[emoji319]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Luv,
> Wondering how the small Abbey tote is working out for you?



Just packed it up for the first time to use tomorrow. My stuff fits, albeit a bit tightly...it's pretty small for my typical needs. However the outside pockets are sizeable, so that helps. Looks like most days I could use it with a little room to spare, as long as the laptop isn't involved. The zipper flap is already annoying me though. I am seriously considering taking the bag to a tailor to see if it can be removed. Based on my superficial investigation, it appears as though it could be. I got this from a reseller for a good price so I would not mind giving that a try.


----------



## ms p

The speculation is tiger eye for day 12th


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> Just packed it up for the first time to use tomorrow. My stuff fits, albeit a bit tightly...it's pretty small for my typical needs. However the outside pockets are sizeable, so that helps. Looks like most days I could use it with a little room to spare, as long as the laptop isn't involved. The zipper flap is already annoying me though. I am seriously considering taking the bag to a tailor to see if it can be removed. Based on my superficial investigation, it appears as though it could be. I got this from a reseller for a good price so I would not mind giving that a try.



Thank you!  The regular Abbey seems like it might be too large and the small Abbey looked, well small!  But all the pockets are so tempting...


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> The speculation is tiger eye for day 12th



If that is the case, does anyone remember if the Tiger Eye Paige still had the leather strip on the top zip panel?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> If that is the case, does anyone remember if the Tiger Eye Paige still had the leather strip on the top zip panel?


No leather strip

http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/1761064-0000/paige-tiger-eye-bedford


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> No leather strip
> 
> http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/1761064-0000/paige-tiger-eye-bedford



Thank you. I will use that as a "don't buy it" ..., there will be Lizzy too..I have too many!!  Even though it has pretty Gold Hardware and I love the color...I will not!


----------



## Reba

Crap..50%!!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Crap..50%!!


[emoji23]  yes 50%

I just submitted my advert #3 purchase [emoji28] trying Frankie for the 3rd time [emoji29]. 1. Bordeaux handle too stiff, 2. mineral too expensive (retail!), 3. Tiger eye [emoji120]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Crap..50%!!


yes 50% off its such a great deal. I wish my Tiger Eye Jane that I received last week was 50% off too


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> yes 50% off its such a great deal. I wish my Tiger Eye Jane that I received last week was 50% off too



Do you love color?  Are you going for another piece?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> [emoji23]  yes 50%
> 
> I just submitted my advert #3 purchase [emoji28] trying Frankie for the 3rd time [emoji29]. 1. Bordeaux handle too stiff, 2. mineral too expensive (retail!), 3. Tiger eye [emoji120]



OMG..too funny. You were talking ban weren't you?  Ha ha.., starting.....now!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Do you love color?  Are you going for another piece?


the color is very pretty and modern to me. I really like Kate but alot of u guys here said its too heavy and Im not too crazy about the other styles


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> OMG..too funny. You were talking ban weren't you?  Ha ha.., starting.....now!


I am!!! I told dd army jsatchel is my last one [emoji87] 

Okie I'm Totally BAN !!! Don't let me buy any more bags [emoji120][emoji29]


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> the color is very pretty and modern to me. I really like Kate but alot of u guys here said its too heavy and Im not too crazy about the other styles



Never had Kate. It is beautiful though. Picked it up in a boutique once..didn't feel heavy, but then again.., it was empty.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I am!!! I told dd army jsatchel is my last one [emoji87]
> 
> Okie I'm Totally BAN !!! Don't let me buy any more bags [emoji120][emoji29]



You're fine...it's the holiday season!  And, 50% off!!


----------



## Reba

I love Lizzy. But, have 3!  That's enough. Would like to trade colors. But, I like mine too. Would like a Frankie, but I think when I do get one I want in classic Black.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> You're fine...it's the holiday season!  And, 50% off!!


Tell that to my 8 years old dd please [emoji120][emoji29] honestly she's more tough than dh [emoji23]


----------



## greycat64

Reba said:


> Never had Kate. It is beautiful though. Picked it up in a boutique once..didn't feel heavy, but then again.., it was empty.


If you don't have any shoulder issues, give it a try.  It was my favorite bag before my shoulder froze up.  I don't know if the bag was part of the problem.  I never had strong shoulders to begin with.


----------



## Reba

greycat64 said:


> If you don't have any shoulder issues, give it a try.  It was my favorite bag before my shoulder froze up.  I don't know if the bag was part of the problem.  I never had strong shoulders to begin with.



No..too big for my needs at this point..and my shoulders are crappy too...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> No..too big for my needs at this point..and my shoulders are crappy too...


Paige tiger eye is sold out. Did u buy?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Paige tiger eye is sold out. Did u buy?



No...more tempted by Lizzy to be honest..but trying to be good [emoji56]...she says..with it loaded in her cart..and her trigger finger trembling


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> No...more tempted by Lizzy to be honest..but trying to be good [emoji56]



Good gal maybe take a walk or do something stay away from the PC [emoji175][emoji4] it'll be over soon [emoji16] but soon end of season sale again [emoji27][emoji24][emoji39]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Good gal [emoji175][emoji4] it'll be over soon [emoji16] but soon end of season sale again [emoji27][emoji24][emoji39]



It's never over..need to throw away all internet devices and credit cards..[emoji12]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> It's never over..need to throw away all internet devices and credit cards..[emoji12]



Lol my iPad is dying soon but it won't work. That doesn't stop me from browsing and buying. I need to learn to be contented [emoji17]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Lol my iPad is dying soon but it won't work. That doesn't stop me from browsing and buying. I need to learn to be contented [emoji17]



Enjoy your new great Sale items..guilt free. There is always the New Year for fresh outlook and goals. Write down what you have and truly love. Sell what you don't use or love.., and then try to stick to buying true loves/needs.   I will even try to take my own advice [emoji12]!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Enjoy your new great Sale items..guilt free. There is always the New Year for fresh outlook and goals. Write down what you have and truly love. Sell what you don't use or love.., and then try to stick to buying true loves/needs.   I will even try to take my own advice [emoji12]!


I'm definitely going to do my B.E.S.T in 2017 [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

Tua I wonder I'd mzw would credit you back for the difference? I think they have a 14 day window...


----------



## ms p

I think Tua bought tiger eye jane. Jane is not included in today's 50% advert promo


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I think you might be right ms p but anyway I feel ok about it. I got Jane at 40% and thats still good


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Luv,
> Wondering how the small Abbey tote is working out for you?



Update: carrying today...definitely too small for me. Changing into something else tonight. Will re-home. Great idea, love the pocket arrangement, but not enough space for me. The search for the perfect MZW top handle bag continues.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh! And I bought TE Lizzy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv I sent you an email about that rehome-ing.


----------



## button401

Fyi..I called the Crosby store and they have Tiger Eye Frankies at sale price!! Kust ordered mine


----------



## button401

*just*


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> Fyi..I called the Crosby store and they have Tiger Eye Frankies at sale price!! Kust ordered mine



Awesome! Congrats! That sold out fast online.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So excited about black smabbey! That's the one mzw bag I have been wanting for half a year (as I have mentioned so many times). And at half of retail. I love EUC deals. 

Happy holidays to me!! and I just luv Luv!


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> I think you might be right ms p but anyway I feel ok about it. I got Jane at 40% and thats still good



40% and 50% not that much difference in price too. [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh! And I bought TE Lizzy!



[emoji44] ooh..jelly


----------



## Odebdo

I got my platinum luster leather Croxy today....instant love! I loved the blue lining in the leather small roxy so almost passed as this has the purplish lining but it goes so well! I loved my blue camo croxy,
So this one in leather at a great advent Price is awesome! 

I'll take pics hopefully tomorrow and post!


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> It's never over..need to throw away all internet devices and credit cards..[emoji12]


I've memorized my credit card info!


----------



## jlauter

Does anyone have the steel metallic metro? Is it really shiny? I'm debating that for my Christmas wish list


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> I've memorized my credit card info!



Doesn't everyone know theirs by [emoji173]️️?....[emoji41]


----------



## ms p

Haha surprisingly I don't remember but that didn't stop me from advert [emoji38] 

I'm bad with remembering numbers seriously. I cannot even remember dh mobile number when I needed to write it down a few weeks ago [emoji58]



Reba said:


> Doesn't everyone know theirs by [emoji173]️️?....[emoji41]





PJovie said:


> [emoji14]anic:
> I've memorized my credit card info!


----------



## ms p

jlauter said:


> Does anyone have the steel metallic metro? Is it really shiny? I'm debating that for my Christmas wish list


I have the Savoy. Imo not too shiny


----------



## romantiqueluxe

I doubt that the collections released for the holidays will be released for the sale in January. Last year's holiday collections were only released for summer's sale. [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> I doubt that the collections released for the holidays will be released for the sale in January. Last year's holiday collections were only released for summer's sale. [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]



Yep. Especially if they're selling well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Doesn't everyone know theirs by [emoji173]️️?....[emoji41]



Oh yes...at least the one I use for shopping. Don't know the others.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone received their Advent goodies?  Please share...  behaving has been no fun...[emoji56]-ic is highly overrated


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Has anyone received their Advent goodies?  Please share...  behaving has been no fun...[emoji56]-ic is highly overrated


U did really well for zero purchase. Give yourself a treat in whatever form u prefer [emoji16] wine/ spa/ movie etc [emoji175] mine will arrived one month later when everyone is moving to SS17 lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Has anyone received their Advent goodies?  Please share...  behaving has been no fun...[emoji56]-ic is highly overrated


I plan to use both Chelsea and small Chelsea for traveling to NY over Christmas weekend I'll report back on how I'm liking them. So far I'm having high hopes for Chelsea as a traveling bag since it replaced my Belle (a lil too heavy for me)


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> I plan to use both Chelsea and small Chelsea for traveling to NY over Christmas weekend I'll report back on how I'm liking them. So far I'm having high hopes for Chelsea as a traveling bag since it replaced my Belle (a lil too heavy for me)



It should be great for that!


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone received their Advent goodies?  Please share...  behaving has been no fun...[emoji56]-ic is highly overrated


Haven't received my Advent goodies yet, but have been using my blue camo Jorbo for about a week.  Like Namkha, it's .  Regret not pulling the trigger on any of the army jordan items...


----------



## psucutie

I received my Fawn Abbey Tote last night and love it!  Bigger than Frankie but a great NYC Shlep tote.  I wish the handle drop was longer on the small tote, but I am happy with the style of the bag.  Would really like it in mulberry, but since that isnt an option am considering the black with my rewards points next year.

I also received Army Greta.  WHAT A FLOP.  This is not the saffiano leather that every other Greta has, but some flimsy yucky leather material that had imprints when i opened it.  Emailed MZW to see if they will accept a return based on the imprints (with picture).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

psucutie said:


> I received my Fawn Abbey Tote last night and love it!  Bigger than Frankie but a great NYC Shlep tote.  I wish the handle drop was longer on the small tote, but I am happy with the style of the bag.  Would really like it in mulberry, but since that isnt an option am considering the black with my rewards points next year.
> 
> I also received Army Greta.  WHAT A FLOP.  This is not the saffiano leather that every other Greta has, but some flimsy yucky leather material that had imprints when i opened it.  Emailed MZW to see if they will accept a return based on the imprints (with picture).


oh no! sorry to hear about ur Greta wallet and hopefully u'll be able to return it. I've noticed that quality in their smaller items isn't as good compared to their bags


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I received my Fawn Abbey Tote last night and love it!  Bigger than Frankie but a great NYC Shlep tote.  I wish the handle drop was longer on the small tote, but I am happy with the style of the bag.  Would really like it in mulberry, but since that isnt an option am considering the black with my rewards points next year.
> 
> I also received Army Greta.  WHAT A FLOP.  This is not the saffiano leather that every other Greta has, but some flimsy yucky leather material that had imprints when i opened it.  Emailed MZW to see if they will accept a return based on the imprints (with picture).



Sorry you had a Greta flop. Just checked my Greta.., not saffiano, but, has been great for a few years now. No imprints or fingerprints. Has been a staple. Must be a crap leather..., don't settle!
View attachment 3548676


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I received my Fawn Abbey Tote last night and love it!  Bigger than Frankie but a great NYC Shlep tote.  I wish the handle drop was longer on the small tote, but I am happy with the style of the bag.  Would really like it in mulberry, but since that isnt an option am considering the black with my rewards points next year.
> 
> I also received Army Greta.  WHAT A FLOP.  This is not the saffiano leather that every other Greta has, but some flimsy yucky leather material that had imprints when i opened it.  Emailed MZW to see if they will accept a return based on the imprints (with picture).



Glad to hear at least Abbey is a hit!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Has anyone received their Advent goodies?  Please share...  behaving has been no fun...[emoji56]-ic is highly overrated


I am in the same boat.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone received their Advent goodies?  Please share...  behaving has been no fun...[emoji56]-ic is highly overrated



My Army Jordan arrived yesterday. Will post pics before the weekend!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Some Bendel backpacks on sale today! Having a hard time resisting the Jet Setter...love the light blue and the black with silver stars.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Some Bendel backpacks on sale today! Having a hard time resisting the Jet Setter...love the light blue and the black with silver stars.



Such a tough season to not buy [emoji85]


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> oh no! sorry to hear about ur Greta wallet and hopefully u'll be able to return it. I've noticed that quality in their smaller items isn't as good compared to their bags





Reba said:


> Sorry you had a Greta flop. Just checked my Greta.., not saffiano, but, has been great for a few years now. No imprints or fingerprints. Has been a staple. Must be a crap leather..., don't settle!
> View attachment 3548676



Thanks both.  So far no response from MZW.  I would prefer to go through them to return, if not i will go through my cc protection



LuvAllBags said:


> Glad to hear at least Abbey is a hit!



Yes, love her!  I was actually at bloomies last night and they have the small abbey tote.  As much as I would be ok with the size, the strap drop is a dealbreaker for me.  To be honest that is the way it is for a lot of their bags.  As a NYC based company, I dont understand the reliance on xbody vs the longer shoulder straps.  More leather material eating into their profits I guess?


----------



## psucutie

more sale items added - including marcasite and fawn.  even some cloud and river in there.


----------



## shoecrazy

Just got marcasite snikki and dawn bailey with silver hardware. And I wasn't going to stop buying stuff...sigh. Time to list some bags!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

a lil strange that they also put some black moto style bags on sale too maybe they're discontinuing those particular styles


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> more sale items added - including marcasite and fawn.  even some cloud and river in there.



Thanks for the heads-up. Was able to let my friend know.., she's getting Marcasite Small Roxy. She's thrilled.


----------



## Reba

shoecrazy said:


> Just got marcasite snikki and dawn bailey with silver hardware. And I wasn't going to stop buying stuff...sigh. Time to list some bags!



Shoecrazy has gone Bagcrazy..ha ha!  Good stuff!  Sales will be gone soon...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Was able to let my friend know.., she's getting Marcasite Small Roxy. She's thrilled.



Happy to hear that!


----------



## shoecrazy

Reba said:


> Shoecrazy has gone Bagcrazy..ha ha!  Good stuff!  Sales will be gone soon...


So true so true. My username is almost 10 years old -- back before kids, when I could walk in heels and didn't need the ability to run in whatever shoe I happened to be wearing. I'm all about the sensible shoes now, which means I had to channel all that compulsive shopping energy somewhere!


----------



## Reba

shoecrazy said:


> So true so true. My username is almost 10 years old -- back before kids, when I could walk in heels and didn't need the ability to run in whatever shoe I happened to be wearing. I'm all about the sensible shoes now, which means I had to channel all that compulsive shopping energy somewhere!



I hear ya...  my friend says...Marcasite, like black, I don't own any black..I am getting!  I was going about my business, and I had to text her...by the way, just thought of 3 of your black bags (and listed them). She was like...oh..yeah.  We had a chuckle!


----------



## ms p

I woke up and saw the sales. Marcasite roxy xbody [emoji7] & leaf ingrid but I'm staying strong [emoji55]. Enough is enough [emoji601][emoji389][emoji765][emoji388][emoji383]too much money spent this past 2 weeks [emoji28]. Please remind me if u hear me asking for bag purchase advice [emoji23]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

psucutie said:


> Yes, love her!  I was actually at bloomies last night and they have the small abbey tote.  As much as I would be ok with the size, the strap drop is a dealbreaker for me.  To be honest that is the way it is for a lot of their bags.  As a NYC based company, I dont understand the reliance on xbody vs the longer shoulder straps.  More leather material eating into their profits I guess?



Okay I just got the small abbey tote today and I gotta defend the strap setup. I am in love with this particular 3-way strap options. I absolutely love little rolled leather grab handles to hand carry/grab for short distances, moving the bag from one spot to another, etc. The shoulder strap is awesome to wear hobo style and even over a winter coat. I Usually have my purse on my right shoulder when walking about. And finally, I love the crossbody option because I really need hands free at times when I'm more encumbered. So for me, I'm thrilled with the small abbey tote and love that the handles are short. So few have short grab handles that are perfect for swinging in your hand or just grabbing it real quick and moving it to the back seat of your car or whatever.

I was at a consignment boutique and found a little


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Whoops.

Found a black moto sophie in perfect condition for $36!
I absolutely love this bag! It hold my big wallet, my makeup bag, etc, and looks so tiny! And I love the hobo bling strap for date night and the long strap thin and double leather for when I need to go hands free. I  love it!!!!

I now have black with red edge dye in :
Kate, small abbey, coco 1.0, and sophie. I think that is every possible size! Maybe a jane would be slightly in between the Kate and small abbey, and of course the penny. Or Henry. I do not have a WOC yet from mzw.  So if I happen upon those maybe I'll have the half dozen size spread suite. 

I still want dawn / gold in every possible option!!!!!


----------



## Stella Blue

HopelessBG, what do you think of the zipper flap? Is it annoying to open and close the bag?


----------



## makn808

Platinum luster xbroxy! Nice compact size, great leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Stella Blue said:


> HopelessBG, what do you think of the zipper flap? Is it annoying to open and close the bag?



No real experience in the wild but it seems okay. I don't usually close my tote unless I want to protect my tablet from rain. Should be fine!


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3549396
> 
> Platinum luster xbroxy! Nice compact size, great leather.


This pic makes me want marcasite roxy xbody all over again [emoji85] looks great on u M!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I woke up and saw the sales. Marcasite roxy xbody [emoji7] & leaf ingrid but I'm staying strong [emoji55]. Enough is enough [emoji601][emoji389][emoji765][emoji388][emoji383]too much money spent this past 2 weeks [emoji28]. Please remind me if u hear me asking for bag purchase advice [emoji23]



We've got your back, Ms P.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I'm holding strong, too. But if scarlet small Chelsea goes to 60% off, then I'm in.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> We've got your back, Ms P.


I was good till I went to town today [emoji33] the monetary damage is worse than mzw ->  I bought a Balenciaga part time [emoji28] it's my first Balenciaga after admiring it for years [emoji175]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Such a tough season to not buy [emoji85]



I resisted. As much as I love that bag in theory I need to see in person to determine whether I can make it work. Going to NYC in Jan so will scope it out then and see what colors are in the sale room.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Whoops.
> 
> Found a black moto sophie in perfect condition for $36!
> I absolutely love this bag! It hold my big wallet, my makeup bag, etc, and looks so tiny! And I love the hobo bling strap for date night and the long strap thin and double leather for when I need to go hands free. I  love it!!!!
> 
> I now have black with red edge dye in :
> Kate, small abbey, coco 1.0, and sophie. I think that is every possible size! Maybe a jane would be slightly in between the Kate and small abbey, and of course the penny. Or Henry. I do not have a WOC yet from mzw.  So if I happen upon those maybe I'll have the half dozen size spread suite.
> 
> I still want dawn / gold in every possible option!!!!!



Wow! You made out! $36 is incredible! Congrats!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I was good till I went to town today [emoji33] the monetary damage is worse than mzw ->  I bought a Balenciaga part time [emoji28] it's my first Balenciaga after admiring it for years [emoji175]



Aah, Balenciaga...love...I have an old Chevre Twiggy that I treasure. It is like silk. Enjoy your Part-Time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3549396
> 
> Platinum luster xbroxy! Nice compact size, great leather.



Beautiful! I adore this leather and so wish they had done in Regular Roxy. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carrying Platinum Luster Roxy today. You were all so right about the coated twill. Phenomenal.


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Thanks both.  So far no response from MZW.  I would prefer to go through them to return, if not i will go through my cc protection



MZW is allowing me to return the wallet.  More $$ towards my scarlet bailey purchase yesterday.


----------



## Stella Blue

I've been eyeing the scarlet Bailey. I love my Thunder Bailey. It looks like the scarlet is a bright bright red. Is that your impression too?


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> I've been eyeing the scarlet Bailey. I love my Thunder Bailey. It looks like the scarlet is a bright bright red. Is that your impression too?



Yes, it's a beautiful true red with blue undertones.  I had thunder bailey and sold it.  Bailey does hold a lot (depending on the size of your wallet) and is perfect for a night out! I am missing that size crossbody.  Have gypsy which is great, but this size will also come in handy


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Aah, Balenciaga...love...I have an old Chevre Twiggy that I treasure. It is like silk. Enjoy your Part-Time.


Thank you [emoji175]


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3549396
> 
> Platinum luster xbroxy! Nice compact size, great leather.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Whoops.
> 
> Found a black moto sophie in perfect condition for $36!
> I absolutely love this bag! It hold my big wallet, my makeup bag, etc, and looks so tiny! And I love the hobo bling strap for date night and the long strap thin and double leather for when I need to go hands free. I  love it!!!!
> 
> I now have black with red edge dye in :
> Kate, small abbey, coco 1.0, and sophie. I think that is every possible size! Maybe a jane would be slightly in between the Kate and small abbey, and of course the penny. Or Henry. I do not have a WOC yet from mzw.  So if I happen upon those maybe I'll have the half dozen size spread suite.
> 
> I still want dawn / gold in every possible option!!!!!



Wow, that is awesome, I live Sophie, congrats!!

I get your point about the smallhandked to just lift and move a bag. This is a function the Jordan backpack actually has with its top handles and I've been really appreciating that!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I had such desire for a bailey for half a year and the sophie has now satisfied my bailey itch. I never cared for it in photos but I love the style in person and now I can lay off bailey urges.
Carrying small abbey tote as mom bag with the littles today!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

At children's museum with water bottles in the sides.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I was good till I went to town today [emoji33] the monetary damage is worse than mzw ->  I bought a Balenciaga part time [emoji28] it's my first Balenciaga after admiring it for years [emoji175]



Exciting! What colour did you get? I got my dream Bal this year, too.  It's a Jaune Day. A real oldie but in fantastic condition.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Exciting! What colour did you get? I got my dream Bal this year, too.  It's a Jaune Day. A real oldie but in fantastic condition.


I think the official name is burgundy. I'm feeling the regret already [emoji29] I put in my regular things and bag feels heavy. I'm too used to mzw I guess.


----------



## Reba

Well, we mostly all fell to something this month. Me, just the GiGi NY bag...used for a party last night..black outfit, new jewelry pieces, and a Ted Baker skinny scarf that I had in my closet...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I think the official name is burgundy. I'm feeling the regret already [emoji29] I put in my regular things and bag feels heavy. I'm too used to mzw I guess.
> 
> View attachment 3549829



It's a beautiful bag. Usually Bals are quite light but this leather is heavier, right? Are you able to return?


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> It's a beautiful bag. Usually Bals are quite light but this leather is heavier, right? Are you able to return?


If I return it's store credit. So given I don't intend to buy any more bags I think sell is better. I bought at a discount. Hopefully my price will be attractive enough to local buyers.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well, we mostly all fell to something this month. Me, just the GiGi NY bag...used for a party last night..black outfit, new jewelry pieces, and a Ted Baker skinny scarf that I had in my closet...
> View attachment 3549837



Beautiful! Loving the color combo with black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I think the official name is burgundy. I'm feeling the regret already [emoji29] I put in my regular things and bag feels heavy. I'm too used to mzw I guess.
> 
> View attachment 3549829



Very pretty! This looks like it may be a heavier leather than the usual agneau.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Loving the color combo with black.



Thank you Luv...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Well, we mostly all fell to something this month. Me, just the GiGi NY bag...used for a party last night..black outfit, new jewelry pieces, and a Ted Baker skinny scarf that I had in my closet...
> View attachment 3549837


Loving the color of your Gigi ny bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Loving the color of your Gigi ny bag.



It is pretty. Was impressed with the way they packaged it nicely and seems nice quality too. Hope my daughter loves the Navy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It is pretty. Was impressed with the way they packaged it nicely and seems nice quality too. Hope my daughter loves the Navy!



I bought one of their totes a few years ago and while the style did not work out for me, I was impressed with the quality and I love the monogram option. I will buy another one of their bags someday.


----------



## estrie

I'm not that into backpacks, but the need overrode preference. Jordan Backpack totally won me over.

First impressions: still a little heavy for its size, dense. Also, a little boxy.

After opening:
Wonderful leather on the top handles! Others have talked about that, it's really nice. These straps allow the bag to function a big like a handbag rather than (in addition to) backpack which is one of the things I like most. I also like that it's smaller and compact, great compartments. 

After using:
Very comfortable, east to wear on both shoulders. Its size kind of makes up for not being the lightest.  Capacity has to be considered, it's not as easy to just throw things in as with large bags. It does hold my 12-13" laptops nicely, and perhaps full wallet, lunch, water bottle, and one more thing. As with many bags, stuff one compartment will limit other compartments. 

There's a flat pocket in the back that's interesting. Because of the way the backpack sits, it's not really in the way. It's a good spot to put things on the outside but sill keep secure. Side pockets could hold standard plastic bottled drinks, but not reusable bottles and mugs of larger size. 12oz Swell yes.  Sunglasses, keys, phones are all great. The front pocket is awesome, has the slight pleated poof and holds a lot, easy use. A little surprised there is no flat pocket inside like in the front of Nikki, Toni. Those bags have a front pocket that is lined. Jordan Backpack pocket back is Bedford, like this front pocket is addd to the front of a finish Backpack. 

I like the structure of the bag, stays upright for loading and unloading. Army Bedford is really nice. In one light I understood the name, and otherwise I love its cool tone, a little blue in certain light. Bright lining does make the inside easy to see. Personally I don't like orange so I look forward to my next Jordan Backpack!


----------



## makn808

Great review Estrie! Jpack looks awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> I'm not that into backpacks, but the need overrode preference. Jordan Backpack totally won me over.
> 
> First impressions: still a little heavy for its size, dense. Also, a little boxy.
> 
> After opening:
> Wonderful leather on the top handles! Others have talked about that, it's really nice. These straps allow the bag to function a big like a handbag rather than (in addition to) backpack which is one of the things I like most. I also like that it's smaller and compact, great compartments.
> 
> After using:
> Very comfortable, east to wear on both shoulders. Its size kind of makes up for not being the lightest.  Capacity has to be considered, it's not as easy to just throw things in as with large bags. It does hold my 12-13" laptops nicely, and perhaps full wallet, lunch, water bottle, and one more thing. As with many bags, stuff one compartment will limit other compartments.
> 
> There's a flat pocket in the back that's interesting. Because of the way the backpack sits, it's not really in the way. It's a good spot to put things on the outside but sill keep secure. Side pockets could hold standard plastic bottled drinks, but not reusable bottles and mugs of larger size. 12oz Swell yes.  Sunglasses, keys, phones are all great. The front pocket is awesome, has the slight pleated poof and holds a lot, easy use. A little surprised there is no flat pocket inside like in the front of Nikki, Toni. Those bags have a front pocket that is lined. Jordan Backpack pocket back is Bedford, like this front pocket is addd to the front of a finish Backpack.
> 
> I like the structure of the bag, stays upright for loading and unloading. Army Bedford is really nice. In one light I understood the name, and otherwise I love its cool tone, a little blue in certain light. Bright lining does make the inside easy to see. Personally I don't like orange so I look forward to my next Jordan Backpack!
> 
> View attachment 3550485
> 
> View attachment 3550486
> 
> View attachment 3550487



Love your review! Thanks for doing. I am loving Army Jordan Satchel. The straps are soft and comfy.


----------



## Reba

Backpack looks great Estrie. Love the color and style. I don't have a need for such.., but, if I did, you would have sold me [emoji4]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

estrie said:


> I'm not that into backpacks, but the need overrode preference. Jordan Backpack totally won me over.
> 
> First impressions: still a little heavy for its size, dense. Also, a little boxy.
> 
> After opening:
> Wonderful leather on the top handles! Others have talked about that, it's really nice. These straps allow the bag to function a big like a handbag rather than (in addition to) backpack which is one of the things I like most. I also like that it's smaller and compact, great compartments.
> 
> After using:
> Very comfortable, east to wear on both shoulders. Its size kind of makes up for not being the lightest.  Capacity has to be considered, it's not as easy to just throw things in as with large bags. It does hold my 12-13" laptops nicely, and perhaps full wallet, lunch, water bottle, and one more thing. As with many bags, stuff one compartment will limit other compartments.
> 
> There's a flat pocket in the back that's interesting. Because of the way the backpack sits, it's not really in the way. It's a good spot to put things on the outside but sill keep secure. Side pockets could hold standard plastic bottled drinks, but not reusable bottles and mugs of larger size. 12oz Swell yes.  Sunglasses, keys, phones are all great. The front pocket is awesome, has the slight pleated poof and holds a lot, easy use. A little surprised there is no flat pocket inside like in the front of Nikki, Toni. Those bags have a front pocket that is lined. Jordan Backpack pocket back is Bedford, like this front pocket is addd to the front of a finish Backpack.
> 
> I like the structure of the bag, stays upright for loading and unloading. Army Bedford is really nice. In one light I understood the name, and otherwise I love its cool tone, a little blue in certain light. Bright lining does make the inside easy to see. Personally I don't like orange so I look forward to my next Jordan Backpack!
> 
> View attachment 3550485
> 
> View attachment 3550486
> 
> View attachment 3550487



Fantastic intel. Thanks so much. Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies, Happy Saturday! This is off-topic, but wanted to share that my mom went home from the hospital/rehab today after 6 weeks! We're very nervous about caring for her and she has a long road ahead, but we're grateful she's home for Christmas. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Saturday! This is off-topic, but wanted to share that my mom went home from the hospital/rehab today after 6 weeks! We're very nervous about caring for her and she has a long road ahead, but we're grateful she's home for Christmas. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!



Glad to hear she is home. Sorry there is such a long road ahead. I have been in your shoes. It is not easy. My mom's initial health event, which almost took her from us, happened 13 years before her eventual passing. None of it was easy, for her or us.., but..were blessed to have her as long as we did.     One day at a time Luv. And, you and your mom will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BethL

After looking and waiting for sales, i finally pulled the trigger and got the Small Roxy in mascarite today! (well, ordered today). I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> After looking and waiting for sales, i finally pulled the trigger and got the Small Roxy in mascarite today! (well, ordered today). I can't wait to get it.



Oh yay!  Hope you love. Was just out for a long day of Christmas shopping and dinner with husband and daughter - carried my Black Small Roxy.  My most used this Fall/Early Winter.
View attachment 3550962


----------



## makn808

Luv, what wonderful news. I'm so pleased to hear mom is improving and can be home for the holidays. Thank you for updating us and sharing the wonderful news!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Saturday! This is off-topic, but wanted to share that my mom went home from the hospital/rehab today after 6 weeks! We're very nervous about caring for her and she has a long road ahead, but we're grateful she's home for Christmas. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!


Thanks for sharing glad to hear she is discharge and home for Xmas ☃


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Saturday! This is off-topic, but wanted to share that my mom went home from the hospital/rehab today after 6 weeks! We're very nervous about caring for her and she has a long road ahead, but we're grateful she's home for Christmas. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!



Luv, this is wonderful news. How lovely for her and your family that you'll be spending Christmas at home with her. I hope you have or can gather the support around you to make her recovery at home as speedy as possible and not too draining on your own energy.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  Hope you love. Was just out for a long day of Christmas shopping and dinner with husband and daughter - carried my Black Small Roxy.  My most used this Fall/Early Winter.
> View attachment 3550962



Your tree is picture perfect, Reba!


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> After looking and waiting for sales, i finally pulled the trigger and got the Small Roxy in mascarite today! (well, ordered today). I can't wait to get it.



Great! Good color choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Glad to hear she is home. Sorry there is such a long road ahead. I have been in your shoes. It is not easy. My mom's initial health event, which almost took her from us, happened 13 years before her eventual passing. None of it was easy, for her or us.., but..were blessed to have her as long as we did.     One day at a time Luv. And, you and your mom will be in my thoughts.



Thank you. You're so right...one day at a time. I'm always encouraged by stories like yours. Hope my mom still has a long life left after this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  Hope you love. Was just out for a long day of Christmas shopping and dinner with husband and daughter - carried my Black Small Roxy.  My most used this Fall/Early Winter.
> View attachment 3550962



Love your tree and Scottie bag scarf!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv, what wonderful news. I'm so pleased to hear mom is improving and can be home for the holidays. Thank you for updating us and sharing the wonderful news!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Luv, this is wonderful news. How lovely for her and your family that you'll be spending Christmas at home with her. I hope you have or can gather the support around you to make her recovery at home as speedy as possible and not too draining on your own energy.



Thank you!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thanks for sharing glad to hear she is discharge and home for Xmas [emoji951]



Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got the Black Lacquer Savoy as a Christmas gift for someone...I like it! Wasn't sure how I'd feel about it. The fabric isn't as squeaky as I expected.


----------



## mariposa08

Luv,  Really happy to hear that your mom is home.  I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Got the Black Lacquer Savoy as a Christmas gift for someone...I like it! Wasn't sure how I'd feel about it. The fabric isn't as squeaky as I expected.



Black lacquer is one that I have almost bought a million times.   I think I want to try it in medium sutton.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  Hope you love. Was just out for a long day of Christmas shopping and dinner with husband and daughter - carried my Black Small Roxy.  My most used this Fall/Early Winter.
> View attachment 3550962



sad I don't know why I can't see attachments on here anymore.  I bet it's pretty!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> sad I don't know why I can't see attachments on here anymore.  I bet it's pretty!



Here you go Mariposa...it's the way I posted earlier...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Black lacquer is one that I have almost bought a million times.   I think I want to try it in medium sutton.



Have  "almost" bought in Small Sutton myself many times...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Here you go Mariposa...it's the way I posted earlier...
> View attachment 3551189


So pretty!  I love it with your tree in the background! And your scarf is perfect on it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Luv,  Really happy to hear that your mom is home.  I hope she continues to improve.



Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Black lacquer is one that I have almost bought a million times.   I think I want to try it in medium sutton.





Reba said:


> Have  "almost" bought in Small Sutton myself many times...



Yes, I wanted to see it in a small item first. This is a gift, so it's leaving anyway...I like but am unsure I'd want a whole bag in it. I hear this fabric is perfect in bad weather though.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I wanted to see it in a small item first. This is a gift, so it's leaving anyway...I like but am unsure I'd want a whole bag in it. I hear this fabric is perfect in bad weather though.



Bad weather...I've got that..[emoji106]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bad weather...I've got that..[emoji106]



Ha! Me too! It was so terrible here on Sat...icy all day...I can deal with snow but I hate ice.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Here you go Mariposa...it's the way I posted earlier...
> View attachment 3551189



Everything about this is pleasing to my aesthetics!!


----------



## estrie

Does Large Roxy function much differently than regular/standard Roxy? It looks like it's bulkier with some more space which can be useful but I'm really having a hard time figuring out which would serve me better, whether they're that different. 

Did this get talked about already when they first came out? In any case, I'll feel a little silly if eventually I end up with a Roxy and love it but missed out on Amethyst because I wasn't paying attention to Roxy at the time, ha.


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> Does Large Roxy function much differently than regular/standard Roxy? It looks like it's bulkier with some more space which can be useful but I'm really having a hard time figuring out which would serve me better, whether they're that different.
> 
> Did this get talked about already when they first came out? In any case, I'll feel a little silly if eventually I end up with a Roxy and love it but missed out on Amethyst because I wasn't paying attention to Roxy at the time, ha.


Some said large Roxy is like Kate and belle. Imo it'll be a terrific diaper bag/ travel bag. I don't own any Roxy after trying a few sizes. The sizes are either too small or too big for me.


----------



## Reba

Girls, few little things added to Sale...


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Everything about this is pleasing to my aesthetics!!



...purse scarf by Etsy Shop PoePoe Purses...(not affiliated with; just a customer)


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Does Large Roxy function much differently than regular/standard Roxy? It looks like it's bulkier with some more space which can be useful but I'm really having a hard time figuring out which would serve me better, whether they're that different.
> 
> Did this get talked about already when they first came out? In any case, I'll feel a little silly if eventuallys I end up with a Roxy and love it but missed out on Amethyst because I wasn't paying attention to Roxy at the time, ha.



Estrie, my Small Roxie's are great for me. Didn't think I would love. Wasn't a fan of style when I first saw..didn't like absence of usual leather zipper track trim etc. but, side slip pockets, flat comfy handles, optional cross body, and even more light-weight than usual all make it my new most-worn...


----------



## Reba

Bag of the day...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Bag of the day...
> View attachment 3553616



This is my favorite combo so far!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## Stella Blue

WOW!! Did you tie the bow?  I never could tie a pretty bow. Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> WOW!! Did you tie the bow?  I never could tie a pretty bow. Gorgeous combo!



Easy bow..like a shoelace..I have zero crafty talent


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> This is my favorite combo so far!  GORGEOUS!



Thank you Mariposa!  [emoji319] Christmassy!  My friend made this one for me...it has a maroon that matches perfectly!  She, has talent!


----------



## ms p

Pretty [emoji175][emoji7] it looks so feminine now vs the regular smutton casual cute look. I need to go find some twilly to dress up my smutton [emoji16]



Reba said:


> Easy bow..like a shoelace..I have zero crafty talent





Reba said:


> Bag of the day...
> View attachment 3553616


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Does Large Roxy function much differently than regular/standard Roxy? It looks like it's bulkier with some more space which can be useful but I'm really having a hard time figuring out which would serve me better, whether they're that different.
> 
> Did this get talked about already when they first came out? In any case, I'll feel a little silly if eventually I end up with a Roxy and love it but missed out on Amethyst because I wasn't paying attention to Roxy at the time, ha.



I got a large because it fits my laptop and the regular doesn't. It is the same bag, just a few inches bigger...similar to Belle size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bag of the day...
> View attachment 3553616



[emoji173]️ everything about this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Pretty [emoji175][emoji7] it looks so feminine now vs the regular smutton casual cute look. I need to go find some twilly to dress up my smutton [emoji16]



Agree...love Reba's idea for making a casual style a bit dressier.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree...love Reba's idea for making a casual style a bit dressier.



The Holidays make everything happier!! [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji322][emoji319]


....someone...tell my teens [emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Holidays make everything happier!! [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji322][emoji319]
> 
> 
> ....someone...tell my teens [emoji12]



Ha!


----------



## dcooney4

I'm curious which Mz Wallace bags did you use the most this year. For me it was Lizzy and Paige  with Kara coming in third. I thought it would be my bailey. This year I had made a list of my bags and each time I used one I put a tick mark next to the bags name. It is helping me see what I use most and what I may get rid of next year due to lack of use. How do you decide what bags to keep and what to let go?


----------



## romantiqueluxe

dcooney4 said:


> I'm curious which Mz Wallace bags did you use the most this year. For me it was Lizzy and Paige  with Kara coming in third. I thought it would be my bailey. This year I had made a list of my bags and each time I used one I put a tick mark next to the bags name. It is helping me see what I use most and what I may get rid of next year due to lack of use. How do you decide what bags to keep and what to let go?



I used the Janie very frequently! My second most used would be the Willow in Teal! [emoji16]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I'm curious which Mz Wallace bags did you use the most this year. For me it was Lizzy and Paige  with Kara coming in third. I thought it would be my bailey. This year I had made a list of my bags and each time I used one I put a tick mark next to the bags name. It is helping me see what I use most and what I may get rid of next year due to lack of use. How do you decide what bags to keep and what to let go?



That's a good system, dcooney. Were you really surprised by any of the results other than using Bailey less than expected? I think I might be appalled to discover just how many I didn't use even once in the year. Sounds like a really good way to see exactly what we can live without.

My unscientific results would put Jane, Jorbo, and Smutton at the top of my most-used list -- oh and I guess small Ava because I use her to carry a multitude of glasslock containers and smoothie/shake bottles to the office 2x per week.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That's a good system, dcooney. Were you really surprised by any of the results other than using Bailey less than expected? I think I might be appalled to discover just how many I didn't use even once in the year. Sounds like a really good way to see exactly what we can live without.
> 
> My unscientific results would put Jane, Jorbo, and Smutton at the top of my most-used list -- oh and I guess small Ava because I use her to carry a multitude of glasslock containers and smoothie/shake bottles to the office 2x per week.


It was a reality check for sure. I also use Lv bags and I finally let one go.  Next year I will  be doing it again but a bit more precisely. If I used one a few days in a row I didn't give it extra tick marks. This time I will give it an extra tick for every extra day I wore it.  With the exception of special occasion bags if I don't use one next year ,out it goes.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> It was a reality check for sure. I also use Lv bags and I finally let one go.  Next year I will  be doing it again but a bit more precisely. If I used one a few days in a row I didn't give it extra tick marks. This time I will give it an extra tick for every extra day I wore it.  With the exception of special occasion bags if I don't use one next year ,out it goes.



I'm going to try this!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I'm curious which Mz Wallace bags did you use the most this year. For me it was Lizzy and Paige  with Kara coming in third. I thought it would be my bailey. This year I had made a list of my bags and each time I used one I put a tick mark next to the bags name. It is helping me see what I use most and what I may get rid of next year due to lack of use. How do you decide what bags to keep and what to let go?



I need to do this..  I can, although, pretty much tell you what's being used and what's not. The most - Small Roxy's, Small Sutton, and Lizzy's.  Less frequently, but in the mix - Bea, Penny's, Kara's and my City Tote.  Almost never, the adorable Janie. 

I really do love my collection. However, it is somehow anxiety producing to me lately. January just might find me clearing out some bags. Especially, since my basic black bag makes me most happy these days...


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> I'm curious which Mz Wallace bags did you use the most this year. For me it was Lizzy and Paige  with Kara coming in third. I thought it would be my bailey. This year I had made a list of my bags and each time I used one I put a tick mark next to the bags name. It is helping me see what I use most and what I may get rid of next year due to lack of use. How do you decide what bags to keep and what to let go?


I used Jane, Hayley, and Lizzy.  Lizzy for those times I could only use a small bag, it's as small as I can go.  I dislike having to remove things from my bag in order to find things, especially after losing a glasses case that way.  I discovered I did not like the floppy lining of Medium Sutton and the shoebox effect of shoulder carried not-so-Small Abbey, which I felt was always in the way or in danger of knocking into someone.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I'm curious which Mz Wallace bags did you use the most this year. For me it was Lizzy and Paige  with Kara coming in third. I thought it would be my bailey. This year I had made a list of my bags and each time I used one I put a tick mark next to the bags name. It is helping me see what I use most and what I may get rid of next year due to lack of use. How do you decide what bags to keep and what to let go?



Great question! And I like your approach to tracking. I think I will try this in 2017. I have too many that I don't use. 

My most used this year were probably Roxy (various), Frankie (Plum, Moto), Small Chelsea leaf print) and Paige (Hunter). Jane has been getting used less and less even though I still love. I do not love Roxy except for Platinum Luster so I am considering paring down to Platinum Luster only. I will probably keep Marcasite Large Roxy for travel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I should add that Jordan Satchel is a new love that's staying. Not most used yet, but will be eventually.


----------



## LuvAllBags

All, I am searching for a Dawn Paige with gold hw...waited too long and missed during sale. I really want a gold hw paige in a dark cool toned color that's not black. PM me if you see one anywhere. Otherwise I may buy Mulberry at full price [emoji15].


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> All, I am searching for a Dawn Paige with gold hw...waited too long and missed during sale. I really want a gold hw paige in a dark cool toned color that's not black. PM me if you see one anywhere. Otherwise I may buy Mulberry at full price [emoji15].


Larrimore is showing a dawn Paige with gold, but it is full price.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I used Jane, Hayley, and Lizzy.  Lizzy for those times I could only use a small bag, it's as small as I can go.  I dislike having to remove things from my bag in order to find things, especially after losing a glasses case that way.  I discovered I did not like the floppy lining of Medium Sutton and the shoebox effect of shoulder carried not-so-Small Abbey, which I felt was always in the way or in danger of knocking into someone.



Nice trifecta of classics in your "most used."


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Great question! And I like your approach to tracking. I think I will try this in 2017. I have too many that I don't use.
> 
> My most used this year were probably Roxy (various), Frankie (Plum, Moto), Small Chelsea leaf print) and Paige (Hunter). Jane has been getting used less and less even though I still love. I do not love Roxy except for Platinum Luster so I am considering paring down to Platinum Luster only. I will probably keep Marcasite Large Roxy for travel.



You have been good, as usual, at trying new and different!  Some have worked for you, some not. ..I have a feeling your Janes will be back in the heavy rotation cycle again in the future...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You have been good, as usual, at trying new and different!  Some have worked for you, some not. ..I have a feeling your Janes will be back in the heavy rotation cycle again in the future...



Yes! And soon! I cleaned up my bag shelves the other day and saw a few I haven't used in a while. I miss some of them, especially the old Janes. Found my Moss Britt too, and pulled it out to use soon. Love that bag.


----------



## psucutie

I tried to clean house, but somehow ended up with a bunch of bags again!  

Most used by me this year were Paige, Frankie and Jane.   I have gotten rid of Paige and gone for Mia instead, holds more and good to travel with!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I have a sudden obsession with Large Abbey. Was that done only in black?


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have a sudden obsession with Large Abbey. Was that done only in black?


I think large is only black so far. Flappy zippergate won't bother you?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I think large is only black so far. Flappy zippergate won't bother you?



Thanks! No, flappy zippers aren't really "gate" for me. I think they add a certain flexibility and spaciousness to a bag. Wouldn't want them on everything but on one bag it could be handy.

But now I see that the large has the elastic side pockets. That IS a deal breaker for me.


----------



## makn808

I hear ya. I'm not an elasticized pocket fan myself.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks! No, flappy zippers aren't really "gate" for me. I think they add a certain flexibility and spaciousness to a bag. Wouldn't want them on everything but on one bag it could be handy.
> 
> But now I see that the large has the elastic side pockets. That IS a deal breaker for me.



Agree. One of the many reasons I don't love Kate either.


----------



## mariposa08

Most used bags for me this year were small sutton, medium sutton, medium metro, Kate, reg. roxy, Lizzy, metro backpack.  Lots of bags I should rehome, but I'm not motivated to sell and I'm afraid I'll regret selling.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Most used bags for me this year were small sutton, medium sutton, medium metro, Kate, reg. roxy, Lizzy, metro backpack.  Lots of bags I should rehome, but I'm not motivated to sell and I'm afraid I'll regret selling.



I am kinda in same boat. Would like to sell some.., but am afraid I will regret. Although, it is driving me crazy that I keep using a different bag and jump right back into Small Black Roxy. It's comfy, goes with everything, organized.., that's when I start wondering why I have a closet full...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

This year I sold alot of my MZs. The only styles I currently have are Jane, Lizzy, Chelsea and small Chelsea. I packed my black Moto Chelsea for my trip to NY and LOVE it. its so light weight and fits so much.  I love the bag so much for traveling that I just purchased another black Moto one as a back up this morning before leaving the house. I'm glad I got it in sale as the classic black colors usually dont go in sale but not sure if MZ is discontinuing this style


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> This year I sold alot of my MZs. The only styles I currently have are Jane, Lizzy, Chelsea and small Chelsea. I packed my black Moto Chelsea for my trip to NY and LOVE it. its so light weight and fits so much.  I love the bag so much for traveling that I just purchased another black Moto one as a back up this morning before leaving the house. I'm glad I got it in sale as the classic black colors usually dont go in sale but not sure if MZ is discontinuing this style



So glad Chelsea is working for you! The sale prices are so good too. I am totally a back-up buyer too. I have back-ups for a few of my favorite items. Have fun in NY!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> This year I sold alot of my MZs. The only styles I currently have are Jane, Lizzy, Chelsea and small Chelsea. I packed my black Moto Chelsea for my trip to NY and LOVE it. its so light weight and fits so much.  I love the bag so much for traveling that I just purchased another black Moto one as a back up this morning before leaving the house. I'm glad I got it in sale as the classic black colors usually dont go in sale but not sure if MZ is discontinuing this style



Girl after my own heart.., always buy multiples of things I love..  husband thinks I am crazy. Men, they don't get it...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank You Girls and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you lovely MZ lovers


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Thank You Girls and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all you lovely MZ lovers



[emoji485][emoji898][emoji319][emoji1335][emoji164][emoji485][emoji898][emoji322][emoji300]️[emoji1335][emoji319][emoji485]


----------



## makn808

Happy holidays ladies! Looking forward to a new year full of continued laughter, comraderie and a new bag or two. Or twelve.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3555921
> 
> Happy holidays ladies! Looking forward to a new year full of continued laughter, comraderie and a new bag or two. Or twelve.



...hmm...are you hinting that we all share an issue? ....agreed [emoji4]

Happy Holidays!   (Hope you're gifted a bag [emoji6])


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Girl after my own heart.., always buy multiples of things I love..  husband thinks I am crazy. Men, they don't get it...


I am glad I am not the only multiple lover. When something really works I like to have it in more then one option.


----------



## dcooney4

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Popping in to say Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and Happy Holidays! [emoji8]


----------



## Reba

A January Sale
We shall all wail
       in delight 
          Hurray
Style shall never fail!

..go to MZ and write a limerick for a $25 code to use in January 

Merry Christmas [emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## makn808

Christmas is finally here, 
And I'm ready to let out a cheer, 
Gifts under the tree 
Certainly one is for me   
An MZ creation I hope will appear! 

 But what if - to my horror and fear, 
A gift wrapped vacuum should hover near? 
Dear husband, bless his heart 
 So practical yet clearly not smart 
Will spend his night outside with the deer.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Elasticized side pockets are so handy when you carry sippy cups for the littles!  but I wouldn't want them on any other bag except the diaper bag (Kate). 
I am definitely in bag heaven with small abbey tote, zipper flap is not my favorite to use as a matter of course, but does allow to zip up on top of bulky folders or laptop in a pinch so I will say it is very handy to have that feature. If I don't have bulky items I just leave it open and tucked inside. Shoulder strap is perfect for hanging bag on stroller handles.
Using Kate + sophie tomorrow for overseas travel as carry on and airport crossbody for essentials like wallet,phone,passports and boarding passes.


----------



## Odebdo

Merry Christmas ladies!!! 

Platinum luster Leather Croxy has been my buddy since I got it! Glad I caved on my on DOC special. 

Hope everyone has had a joy filled and blessed day of celebration, whatever you celebrate!


----------



## Barefootgirl

Odebdo said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!!
> 
> Platinum luster Leather Croxy has been my buddy since I got it! Glad I caved on my on DOC special.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a joy filled and blessed day of celebration, whatever you celebrate!


----------



## Barefootgirl

I am new to this brand of bag, but seem to have fallen in love with the Nikki Black Moto

Any suggestions as to how or where I can find one for less than full retail? Thanks!


----------



## psucutie

Barefootgirl said:


> I am new to this brand of bag, but seem to have fallen in love with the Nikki Black Moto
> 
> Any suggestions as to how or where I can find one for less than full retail? Thanks!



Try ebay, poshmark or tradesy.


----------



## Odebdo

Extra 10% off sale items with code "timetoshop"....with Mr Rebates on top of this, Scarlet Bailey is ordered.


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Extra 10% off sale items with code "timetoshop"....with Mr Rebates on top of this, Scarlet Bailey is ordered.



Yay!  Let us know how you like!


----------



## Reba

Luv...question..I can't recall..did you buy the new Holiday Sparrow version of Coco?  If you did, have you used it yet?  Was just looking at again..  noticed it had one review. The reviewer only said "perfect bag" ...lol

On second look at that review...it is an oldie..must be on old version of Coco...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv...question..I can't recall..did you buy the new Holiday Sparrow version of Coco?  If you did, have you used it yet?  Was just looking at again..  noticed it had one review. The reviewer only said "perfect bag" ...lol
> 
> On second look at that review...it is an oldie..must be on old version of Coco...



Yep, had and already sold. I liked but in the end did not need. I AM in love with the Sparrow color. Style is similar to Paige in terms of what it holds, and when I resigned myself to let go all but 1-2 smaller bags, I decided to keep Hunter Paige and let this go. I would say it holds similar amount as Paige or Lizzy, but just in a different arrangement. It is shallow like Paige, so if shallow bothers you, I would not recommend. It does have a large back pocket though - larger than Paige.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, had and already sold. I liked but in the end did not need. I AM in love with the Sparrow color. Style is similar to Paige in terms of what it holds, and when I resigned myself to let go all but 1-2 smaller bags, I decided to keep Hunter Paige and let this go. I would say it holds similar amount as Paige or Lizzy, but just in a different arrangement. It is shallow like Paige, so if shallow bothers you, I would not recommend. It does have a large back pocket though - larger than Paige.



Oh..ok...will have to give that some thought....thank you...


----------



## psucutie

Odebdo said:


> Extra 10% off sale items with code "timetoshop"....with Mr Rebates on top of this, Scarlet Bailey is ordered.


Awesome, i love my scarlet bailey


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Awesome, i love my scarlet bailey



I got a Dawn Bailey and am shocked how much I like. What a handy little running around bag!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I got a Dawn Bailey and am shocked how much I like. What a handy little running around bag!


Luv, did you get the Dawn Bailey with silver hardware?  If so, how do you like the hardware (vs. gold, which I think MZW is hoarding!!)  I've been thinking of getting the Dawn Bailey.  I've enjoyed the Bailey I own a lot!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Luv, did you get the Dawn Bailey with silver hardware?  If so, how do you like the hardware (vs. gold, which I think MZW is hoarding!!)  I've been thinking of getting the Dawn Bailey.  I've enjoyed the Bailey I own a lot!



I got the gold. I love it, but truth be told, their gold hw is VERY yellow at the moment. I noticed this on my mulberry frankie too. Wish they would tone it down a bit. I love the Dawn color, so I say go for it at the sale price. Well worth it. This is a definite keeper for me. I love my navy bags - they get a ton of use. This one will too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I just traveled thousands of miles with my sophie as crossbody for essentials and boarding passes/passports and it worked great! I would love a dawn bailey too for when you just need the essentials but I think I can be happy with black moto sophie for awhile! For those who have both sophie and bailey, reassure me that they are very similar bags and I don't need both?


----------



## Stella Blue

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I just traveled thousands of miles with my sophie as crossbody for essentials and boarding passes/passports and it worked great! I would love a dawn bailey too for when you just need the essentials but I think I can be happy with black moto sophie for awhile! For those who have both sophie and bailey, reassure me that they are very similar bags and I don't need both?


I have a Sophie and a Bailey.  They have completely different looks; Bailey holds more because of the pockets, but they are both small bags.  I love Bailey.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Are they so different? Oh yes no back pocket on the sophie. True. You don't love your sophie? It's slightly more north south than the bailey and leather thin straps instead of nylon crossbody strap so it seems more dressy? Maybe? I still think it is fine for casual just taking off the short blingy leather  strap.


----------



## Stella Blue

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are they so different? Oh yes no back pocket on the sophie. True. You don't love your sophie? It's slightly more north south than the bailey and leather thin straps instead of nylon crossbody strap so it seems more dressy? Maybe? I still think it is fine for casual just taking off the short blingy leather  strap.


I love my Sophie.  The Bailey  has pockets in the front and in the back, while the Sophie has neither, so i eventually get tired of taking everything out when I want what is on the bottom!  But I have a cobalt blue leather Sophie and the color really pops so I carry it when i need a color lift!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the gold. I love it, but truth be told, their gold hw is VERY yellow at the moment. I noticed this on my mulberry frankie too. Wish they would tone it down a bit. I love the Dawn color, so I say go for it at the sale price. Well worth it. This is a definite keeper for me. I love my navy bags - they get a ton of use. This one will too.



I get tempted by this one.., but not going for it.  Have Janie.., which should cover this micro size category - with the feature I like - micro with 4" depth...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The sophie has three front pockets.... I'm confused!


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The sophie has three front pockets.... I'm confused!



Is she referring to interior? Maybe the Cobalt Blue Leather didn't have interior pocketing like other MZ's...special edition?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

No. Mine is just like this. Three front exterior pockets.


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Is she referring to interior? Maybe the Cobalt Blue Leather didn't have interior pocketing like other MZ's...special edition?



Inside^^^of bag?  Must be like black hole bag no pockets inside


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh she meant no interior pockets? Huh. 
Yeah I just don't see much difference between sophie and bailey besides no back exterior pocket and a bit different shape & strap style. Otherwise they are cute little crossbody bags with the (paige style) setup of classic exterior pleated pockets (and zipper pocket) on the front and a hobo strap as well. They hold far less than a paige but far more than a penny. So am I wrong in saying they are similar?


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh she meant no interior pockets? Huh.
> Yeah I just don't see much difference between sophie and bailey besides no back exterior pocket and a bit different shape & strap style. Otherwise they are cute little crossbody bags with the (paige style) setup of classic exterior pleated pockets (and zipper pocket) on the front and a hobo strap as well. They hold far less than a paige but far more than a penny. So am I wrong in saying they are similar?



No. Most MZ's are similar. Subtle differences, that tend to get dissected here by nerds [emoji851] like us lol.    Sophie's crossbody strap is a shorter one too.   That's a thing, as a taller girl, I notice.   Janie, which I have is the micro/small that has a nice 4" depth...that was the selling feature for me. We all look for the slight variation that appeals to our own quirk...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Alrighty, they are not very similar!


----------



## dcooney4

All this talk of Bailey had me pull mine out to wear today.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh she meant no interior pockets? Huh.
> Yeah I just don't see much difference between sophie and bailey besides no back exterior pocket and a bit different shape & strap style. Otherwise they are cute little crossbody bags with the (paige style) setup of classic exterior pleated pockets (and zipper pocket) on the front and a hobo strap as well. They hold far less than a paige but far more than a penny. So am I wrong in saying they are similar?


 
They are similar, yes, but not interchangeable, IMO, if one of them doesn't work for you. I had a Sophie for about a minute and sold because the arrangement of my things within it does not work for me. I have been using Bailey for a solid week and love. I love the size, shape, pocket size and arrangement. The back pocket is a big deal for me, and the inside exactly fits my wallet, keys, sunglasses, and a few other necessities in the way I like to arrange them. I also could not work with Sophie's straps. That said, if Sophie already works for you, I do not think Bailey is life changing or necessary! Hope this helps.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does anyone else use the TPF ap? It appears to be down?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba, I have a question about Lizzy and small roxy.  I still regret not buying gunmetal Lizzy and I was wondering if small Roxy (in platinum luster) might be a way to fill that hole.  I know you like both sizes, but I wasn't sure if they were at all comparable.


----------



## dcooney4

Small Roxy would be a bit bigger then Lizzy but I still think it would work in the platinum luster well. I have Lizzy in gunmetal and babyjane in charcoal luster or I would have bought the Small Roxy myself.


----------



## EmmieMc

Here is a Georgie pic.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Reba, I have a question about Lizzy and small roxy.  I still regret not buying gunmetal Lizzy and I was wondering if small Roxy (in platinum luster) might be a way to fill that hole.  I know you like both sizes, but I wasn't sure if they were at all comparable.





dcooney4 said:


> Small Roxy would be a bit bigger then Lizzy but I still think it would work in the platinum luster well. I have Lizzy in gunmetal and babyjane in charcoal luster or I would have bought the Small Roxy myself.



Mariposa..., I agree with DCooney.., they are quite similar in size. Love the Platinum. Today I did marathon returns at mall. Actually wore Black Mineral Roxy crossbody (my daughter was not allowing for bag change time before we left)...it was quite comfortable that way even. I prefer Lizzy's look crossbody a tad, but I have to say was equally comfortable. It's been a great bag size for me. I like on shoulder...crook of arm, hand carry or crossbody. It just works.  Has a bit more room than Lizzy and adds zero more bulk, because if you don't fill it, it just conforms smaller.


----------



## Stella Blue

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The sophie has three front pockets.... I'm confused!


Yes!  Sorry!  The Sophie does have front pockets!   Still, the Bailey holds more.


----------



## Reba

Mariposa...this graphic from Saks site helps you visualize proportions I think...



You would think having Gunmetal Lizzy, and a Small Roxy (or 2) I wouldn't be eyeing the Platinum Small Roxy..., but...should it go on Sale...no promises [emoji12]


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Mariposa...this graphic from Saks site helps you visualize proportions I think...
> View attachment 3559225
> 
> 
> You would think having Gunmetal Lizzy, and a Small Roxy (or 2) I wouldn't be eyeing the Platinum Small Roxy..., but...should it go on Sale...no promises [emoji12]


I wish I had the willpower  to totally ignore the January sale.  But I'm sure I will weaken...


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Small Roxy would be a bit bigger then Lizzy but I still think it would work in the platinum luster well. I have Lizzy in gunmetal and babyjane in charcoal luster or I would have bought the Small Roxy myself.





Reba said:


> Mariposa..., I agree with DCooney.., they are quite similar in size. Love the Platinum. Today I did marathon returns at mall. Actually wore Black Mineral Roxy crossbody (my daughter was not allowing for bag change time before we left)...it was quite comfortable that way even. I prefer Lizzy's look crossbody a tad, but I have to say was equally comfortable. It's been a great bag size for me. I like on shoulder...crook of arm, hand carry or crossbody. It just works.  Has a bit more room than Lizzy and adds zero more bulk, because if you don't fill it, it just conforms smaller.



Yay thank you both!  I'm going to watch for it to go on sale.  Hopefully it doesn't sell out before then.  I love the luster fabrics!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yay thank you both!  I'm going to watch for it to go on sale.  Hopefully it doesn't sell out before then.  I love the luster fabrics!



Me too...!  Hope it works out...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Mariposa...this graphic from Saks site helps you visualize proportions I think...
> View attachment 3559225
> 
> 
> You would think having Gunmetal Lizzy, and a Small Roxy (or 2) I wouldn't be eyeing the Platinum Small Roxy..., but...should it go on Sale...no promises [emoji12]


Me too! Must restrain myself and repeat.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really like my platinum luster Roxy...wishing I'd taken advantage of something in gunmetal!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wonder if anything else will be added to sale? Guessing it ends Jan 15 since the limerick gift cards will be good Jan 16-31.


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are they so different? Oh yes no back pocket on the sophie. True. You don't love your sophie? It's slightly more north south than the bailey and leather thin straps instead of nylon crossbody strap so it seems more dressy? Maybe? I still think it is fine for casual just taking off the short blingy leather  strap.


I feel like Bailey is small paige, where as Sophie is small small mia.  So I would consider them different.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I wonder if anything else will be added to sale? Guessing it ends Jan 15 since the limerick gift cards will be good Jan 16-31.


Wishing mulberry was added to sale.  But that is a pipedream.

I will have a sizeable amount of rewards coming my way Feb 2, and lots of cash back through ******.  trying to restrain till then.

Fawn abbey was sold, I couldnt get behind the color even though i liked the bag.  Mini chelsea also was not my kind of bag, but I had to try.  Scarley bailey was a keeper and i cant wait to use it more.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I wonder if anything else will be added to sale? Guessing it ends Jan 15 since the limerick gift cards will be good Jan 16-31.



Checked Milled...they added items on 1/7 last year for the last week of the Sale....


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Wishing mulberry was added to sale.  But that is a pipedream.
> 
> I will have a sizeable amount of rewards coming my way Feb 2, and lots of cash back through ******.  trying to restrain till then.
> 
> Fawn abbey was sold, I couldnt get behind the color even though i liked the bag.  Mini chelsea also was not my kind of bag, but I had to try.  Scarley bailey was a keeper and i cant wait to use it more.



Same re: rewards. I never like Spring bags so  am very curious to see what I'll buy with my rewards. 

I also love Bailey! It's a keeper! I like mini Chelsea too. Doesnt hold as much but is cute and lightweight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Checked Milled...they added items on 1/7 last year for the last week of the Sale....



Oh good! Wonder what that might be...guessing Black Chain....wishing for Mulberry but likely not...maybe Platinum Luster...and maybe by then they will have some returns processed and will add some surprises back in.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh good! Wonder what that might be...guessing Black Chain....wishing for Mulberry but likely not...maybe Platinum Luster...and maybe by then they will have some returns processed and will add some surprises back in.



I hope so!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

for all you guys that own Bailey can you fit a standard 17oz plastic water bottle inside the main compartment either standing up or laying flat?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> for all you guys that own Bailey can you fit a standard 17oz plastic water bottle inside the main compartment either standing up or laying flat?



Definitely not standing up. I will check lying down.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> for all you guys that own Bailey can you fit a standard 17oz plastic water bottle inside the main compartment either standing up or laying flat?


It would fit laying down. I just tried it since I was wearing bailey and have not switch out yet.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> It would fit laying down. I just tried it since I was wearing bailey and have not switch out yet.



Might be the only thing that fits in that section then!


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Might be the only thing that fits in that section then!


Had my zippycoinpurse size wallet and glasses in there when I put it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moss Britt today! I don't bring her out often so thought I'd post a pic. Love this bag.


----------



## anthrosphere

Saw this beauty today at Sacramento Nordstrom Rack, $119.97 + 25% off.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anthrosphere said:


> View attachment 3561149
> 
> 
> Saw this beauty today at Sacramento Nordstrom Rack, $119.97 + 25% off.



Great deal!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Completely unrelated: I got a Barefoot Dreams cardigan for Christmas. Now I understand all the hype. Love this thing.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Completely unrelated: I got a Barefoot Dreams cardigan for Christmas. Now I understand all the hype. Love this thing.



Known to reduce productivity around home by at least 75%..#snuggle factor...[emoji4]


----------



## Stella Blue

anthrosphere said:


> View attachment 3561149
> 
> 
> Saw this beauty today at Sacramento Nordstrom Rack, $119.97 + 25% off.


Great catch.!  I go into Nordstrom's Rack frequently looking for MZ Wallace bags and have never found one!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> It would fit laying down. I just tried it since I was wearing bailey and have not switch out yet.


Thank you


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Known to reduce productivity around home by at least 75%..#snuggle factor...[emoji4]



Yes! I can't believe I've gone this long without one. Probably for the best, really...I didn't know what I was missing!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! I can't believe I've gone this long without one. Probably for the best, really...I didn't know what I was missing!



LUV..A DAWN PAIGE GOLD HW ON MZ...hurry


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> LUV..A DAWN PAIGE GOLD HW ON MZ...hurry



Thanks!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy New Year, ladies! Hope 2017 is a safe, happy and healthy year for you, your families and friends. I'm grateful that I get to spend time with you here!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy New Year, ladies! Hope 2017 is a safe, happy and healthy year for you, your families and friends. I'm grateful that I get to spend time with you here!


Back at you! Have the happiest New Year!


----------



## psucutie

anthrosphere said:


> View attachment 3561149
> 
> 
> Saw this beauty today at Sacramento Nordstrom Rack, $119.97 + 25% off.



I saw one over the summer at mine- the only MZW i've ever seen there.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy New Year, ladies! Hope 2017 is a safe, happy and healthy year for you, your families and friends. I'm grateful that I get to spend time with you here!


Same to you and yours, Luv!


----------



## makn808

Happy 2017 all! May this year be amazing for you and your loved ones!


----------



## BethL

Loving my Small Roxy in mascarite! I use the crossbody strap with it. I do wish I didn't have it stuffed quite so full though. I've thought about getting a new wallet because mine is pretty large (8" long), BUT, for those of you w/ smaller wallets, where do you put your store savings cards that stores make you have on hand to get discounts? Maybe these are hooked up to cell phones but I do not have a cell phone (don't pass out! LOL). I could easily get a smaller wallet if it were not for that.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BethL said:


> Loving my Small Roxy in mascarite! I use the crossbody strap with it. I do wish I didn't have it stuffed quite so full though. I've thought about getting a new wallet because mine is pretty large (8" long), BUT, for those of you w/ smaller wallets, where do you put your store savings cards that stores make you have on hand to get discounts? Maybe these are hooked up to cell phones but I do not have a cell phone (don't pass out! LOL). I could easily get a smaller wallet if it were not for that.


You can buy a smaller wallet and also get a card holder for your store cards and things that you dont use everyday


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> Loving my Small Roxy in mascarite! I use the crossbody strap with it. I do wish I didn't have it stuffed quite so full though. I've thought about getting a new wallet because mine is pretty large (8" long), BUT, for those of you w/ smaller wallets, where do you put your store savings cards that stores make you have on hand to get discounts? Maybe these are hooked up to cell phones but I do not have a cell phone (don't pass out! LOL). I could easily get a smaller wallet if it were not for that.



How is the color?  Not too drab?  Have not seen in person. Some pics look so nice...others a little flat. I imagine very pretty, go with everything gray...  a friend got it..then said nothing more about it..not sure if she has just been busy...or if she hates the color!


----------



## ms p

BethL said:


> Loving my Small Roxy in mascarite! I use the crossbody strap with it. I do wish I didn't have it stuffed quite so full though. I've thought about getting a new wallet because mine is pretty large (8" long), BUT, for those of you w/ smaller wallets, where do you put your store savings cards that stores make you have on hand to get discounts? Maybe these are hooked up to cell phones but I do not have a cell phone (don't pass out! LOL). I could easily get a smaller wallet if it were not for that.



I've been using 7.5" Long wallet daily for past 2 years. I finally change to a smaller medium size wallet past few days. I keep my extra cards inside a small pouch. Honestly the overall size of the Med wallet and pouch vs one wallet is almost similar. However splitting into 2 allows me the flexibility to use a smaller bag [emoji5]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I've been using 7.5" Long wallet daily for past 2 years. I finally change to a smaller medium size wallet past few days. I keep my extra cards inside a small pouch. Honestly the overall size of the Med wallet and pouch vs one wallet is almost similar. However splitting into 2 allows me the flexibility to use a smaller bag [emoji5]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563085



I use two smaller also.., MZ Greta and a card case. Greta holds insurance cards and a few store/loyalty types, cash; and small card case - which usually lives in an easy grab (for me) front pocket has my credit/debit and Am Ex and ID that are daily essentials. 

Ms P - 1/2 - buying ban going ok for the year so far -[emoji23]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ms P - 1/2 - buying ban going ok for the year so far -[emoji23]



Talking about ban (thanks for keeping tab [emoji106][emoji255][emoji5]) after i banned myself in mid Dec I bought some more [emoji28] I'm determined to minimise bag related screen time and stick to my ban. I know Jan and Feb-Apr I'll be getting a slg and slg/bag due to the $25 and mzw member rewards. Those two are permissible haha.


----------



## dcooney4

BethL said:


> Loving my Small Roxy in mascarite! I use the crossbody strap with it. I do wish I didn't have it stuffed quite so full though. I've thought about getting a new wallet because mine is pretty large (8" long), BUT, for those of you w/ smaller wallets, where do you put your store savings cards that stores make you have on hand to get discounts? Maybe these are hooked up to cell phones but I do not have a cell phone (don't pass out! LOL). I could easily get a smaller wallet if it were not for that.


I always give my phone number for most of these cards . They can look it up like that and then I leave the cards at home.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Talking about ban (thanks for keeping tab [emoji106][emoji255][emoji5]) after i banned myself in mid Dec I bought some more [emoji28] I'm determined to minimise bag related screen time and stick to my ban. I know Jan and Feb-Apr I'll be getting a slg and slg/bag due to the $25 and mzw member rewards. Those two are permissible haha.



I only mentioned cause you were so cute..."this is it not another one.."  "...got another"    Been there, done that lol!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I only mentioned cause you were so cute..."this is it not another one.."  "...got another"    Been there, done that lol!



[emoji23] my gfs are sick of hearing me talking about ban. Each new year I'm determined to start afresh and  stay on track [emoji1320][emoji854].


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> [emoji23] my gfs are sick of hearing me talking about ban. Each new year I'm determined to start afresh and  stay on track [emoji1320][emoji854].



Right there with you..I am on food ban too [emoji4]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Right there with you..I am on food ban too [emoji4]



If u don't mind me asking what kind of food ban?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> If u don't mind me asking what kind of food ban?



Haha. Just the usual...January 1st...a lot less carbs..and a lot more activity!


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> How is the color?  Not too drab?  Have not seen in person. Some pics look so nice...others a little flat. I imagine very pretty, go with everything gray...  a friend got it..then said nothing more about it..not sure if she has just been busy...or if she hates the color!


I really love the gray! It's really a pretty and rich color---different enough from black to be interesting. It has (to me) a slightly purple sheen in the sunlight.

Thanks to all for the wallet hints too!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Haha. Just the usual...January 1st...a lot less carbs..and a lot more activity!



My weakness is potato chips. I love crunchy stuff [emoji17] I've a high tendency to snack when the whole family has slept ... one packet all wipe out in a single session.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> My weakness is potato chips. I love crunchy stuff [emoji17] I've a high tendency to snack when the whole family has slept ... one packet all wipe out in a single session.



Haha..my problem is s-l-o-w-i-n-g metabolism. Every year you need less food.., and need to move more..even tho you are more tired than ever. What is the saying...youth is wasted on the young...?  Yes!


----------



## Reba

BethL said:


> I really love the gray! It's really a pretty and rich color---different enough from black to be interesting. It has (to me) a slightly purple sheen in the sunlight.
> 
> Thanks to all for the wallet hints too!



Great..then the flattering pics I have seen are the true ones!  Enjoy!


----------



## psucutie

Happy new year everyone!  Looking forward to many more MZW adventures together.

The new "sporty" styles are being released today according to MZW's FB/ IG posts.  I am not a fan of the yellow trim on the bags, so I hope that there are other choices.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Looking forward to many more MZW adventures together.
> 
> The new "sporty" styles are being released today according to MZW's FB/ IG posts.  I am not a fan of the yellow trim on the bags, so I hope that there are other choices.



I am never into the Jan releases. But don't worry, they always get my money later in the year!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I am never into the Jan releases. But don't worry, they always get my money later in the year!



ha ha ha!


----------



## Reba

I kinda like the Sporty Hobo. If I were 25 again, I would get it!  Maybe if they make it in some geriatric color combo I will get..haha


----------



## Reba

NEW on sale on site tonight


----------



## Stella Blue

Luv -- you fished your wish -- Dawn Paige with gold hardware now on sale on MZW website.  I'm tempted myself.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Luv -- you fished your wish -- Dawn Paige with gold hardware now on sale on MZW website.  I'm tempted myself.



Me too...had Dawn Paige with Silver...sold it.  But, love Navy and Gold!  Paige isn't perfect size for me...but close...   should wait til they do in a better size option I guess...


----------



## ms p

I love navy with g/hw but have tried and sold Paige in other Colours


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered the Dawn/gold Paige the last time it popped up a few days ago but no shipping yet...wonder if it's coming. I've had a few shipping issues with them during this sale.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered the Dawn/gold Paige the last time it popped up a few days ago but no shipping yet...wonder if it's coming. I've had a few shipping issues with them during this sale.



I hope so!!


----------



## dcooney4

Accidentally posted in the pictures only thread. Sorry!


----------



## Reba

Ms P..thoughts on Jordan satchel?  Looks pretty; love the color...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ms P..thoughts on Jordan satchel?  Looks pretty; love the color...


That is exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ms P..thoughts on Jordan satchel?  Looks pretty; love the color...





dcooney4 said:


> That is exactly what I was wondering.



The Color is lovely but I received a lemon [emoji22] the single leather hobo strap is missing. Mzw said they don't have any spare army hobo strap to send to me. I'm returning it. 

The bag is v light for the size. The handles are seriously squishy and soft. It's so different from the usual flat handles on Hayley/ Roxy. zippers are all smooth too. I can wear the bag over my shoulder with the dual straps. I wonder with prolong heavy load usage will the dual straps puffy feel flatten and stretched slightly.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> We are twins on the bailey. How do you like the Jordon? Have not seen that one in person where I good handle it and really check it out. Saw it in a window once.



Yeah twin  I've not used it yet hope I like it. I usually carry a lot of stuff. I'm consciously trying to reduce my load and have small bag day. My shoulder and back love the lightweight bags [emoji173]️


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Yeah twin  I've not used it yet hope I like it. I usually carry a lot of stuff. I'm consciously trying to reduce my load and have small bag day. My shoulder and back love the lightweight bags [emoji173]️


I find bailey can  be a little heavy for such a little bag. I used it a few days ago without the leather strap and then it worked well.   For a normal person I think you will like it. I have shoulder issues.


----------



## eiiv

psucutie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Looking forward to many more MZW adventures together.
> 
> The new "sporty" styles are being released today according to MZW's FB/ IG posts.  I am not a fan of the yellow trim on the bags, so I hope that there are other choices.


Pardon me, I don't post here often, but I lurk around at times and I saw your post. I saw the pictures of the sporty Cece in dark blue camo with the yellow trim, and I personally really like it! I'm actually quite tempted by it, since the dimensions looks to be smaller than the Metro Backpack, but it seems it's only slightly bigger than my Jeni Frost backpack. Haha.


----------



## psucutie

eiiv said:


> Pardon me, I don't post here often, but I lurk around at times and I saw your post. I saw the pictures of the sporty Cece in dark blue camo with the yellow trim, and I personally really like it! I'm actually quite tempted by it, since the dimensions looks to be smaller than the Metro Backpack, but it seems it's only slightly bigger than my Jeni Frost backpack. Haha.



I would love to hear your thoughts on it if you do buy.  I purchased the sporty small wallet, since it doesnt have too much yellow trim   Arrives today.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on it if you do buy.  I purchased the sporty small wallet, since it doesnt have too much yellow trim   Arrives today.



Was admiring that cute sporty wallet..I like it a lot. Would be great to take on my walks to city walking path. There is a farmer's market (in season) and a few shops; nice to have some cash/cards. ....can always justify a purchase..[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> The Color is lovely but I received a lemon [emoji22] the single leather hobo strap is missing. Mzw said they don't have any spare army hobo strap to send to me. I'm returning it.
> 
> The bag is v light for the size. The handles are seriously squishy and soft. It's so different from the usual flat handles on Hayley/ Roxy. zippers are all smooth too. I can wear the bag over my shoulder with the dual straps. I wonder with prolong heavy load usage will the dual straps puffy feel flatten and stretched slightly.



Bummer...sorry you got a [emoji522]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Bummer...sorry you got a [emoji522]



I think God is telling me I've way too many new bags. All bought in Dec. So he helped me to decide [emoji23]. The new sales addition and markdowns are hurting my eyes and I've itchy fingers. Got to stay strong [emoji51]


----------



## PJovie

I bought the amethyst Mae for fun, just to check out the color.  Turns out I LOVE it and suddenly I realized I had to have a bag in that color.  Small Roxy works just fine for me but I honestly don't need any more purses, I just want more purses.  I'm holding firm and not buying anything after this last set of mark-downs.  It's really hard, but I have so many purses and I figure I can enjoy the amethyst color every time I pull out my wallet.  Let's see if I can hold out a few more days!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I hope so!!



It finally shipped!


----------



## ms p

Yeah the bags I'm looking at are sold out lol my wallet is safe! [emoji322]


----------



## eiiv

psucutie said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on it if you do buy.  I purchased the sporty small wallet, since it doesnt have too much yellow trim   Arrives today.


It's hard, because I'm also tempted by other backpacks like the Metro Blue Camo Backpack. It's a difficult decision.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Was admiring that cute sporty wallet..I like it a lot. Would be great to take on my walks to city walking path. There is a farmer's market (in season) and a few shops; nice to have some cash/cards. ....can always justify a purchase..[emoji6]



Unfortunately its going back.  It is missing a zipper pull on the outer wallet zip.  Not sure if thats a quality control error or you are supposed to use the wristlet strap to open the wallet.  For the $95 its a bit overpriced for me.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Unfortunately its going back.  It is missing a zipper pull on the outer wallet zip.  Not sure if thats a quality control error or you are supposed to use the wristlet strap to open the wallet.  For the $95 its a bit overpriced for me.



Wow.., too many quality issues lately...   Send it right on back!  Does sound pricey for a bit of fun..


----------



## Reba

Luv..., when you have a chance...  do you think the Sparrow Coco's depth his equal to Lizzy?


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Unfortunately its going back.  It is missing a zipper pull on the outer wallet zip.  Not sure if thats a quality control error or you are supposed to use the wristlet strap to open the wallet.  For the $95 its a bit overpriced for me.


Not good!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv..., when you have a chance...  do you think the Sparrow Coco's depth his equal to Lizzy?



I think it is closer to Paige in terms of the main compartment, but the Coco back pocket is larger than Paige. I don't think Coco is as deep as Lizzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Dawn/gold Paige arrived, and my other order issue was resolved. Glad that all worked out, but really hope they fix their system and quality control issues.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Dawn/gold Paige arrived, and my other order issue was resolved. Glad that all worked out, but really hope they fix their system and quality control issues.



Does the Paige without the leather piece on the top zipper track seem flimsy to you, or do you not even notice it much?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does the Paige without the leather piece on the top zipper track seem flimsy to you, or do you not even notice it much?



I only used it on Sat thus far, but it was ok. I can tell it's slightly floppier but not as much as I was expecting. I still prefer the leather on top but I think this will work out.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I only used it on Sat thus far, but it was ok. I can tell it's slightly floppier but not as much as I was expecting. I still prefer the leather on top but I think this will work out.



Good. Really wish they would stop with all the cheapening of the bags. Is Lizzy coming back?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I only used it on Sat thus far, but it was ok. I can tell it's slightly floppier but not as much as I was expecting. I still prefer the leather on top but I think this will work out.


I was curious about this as well.


----------



## Reba

ms p.  Your marcasite Small Roxy pics in Pics Thread look so pretty!  Are you happy with it?  Do you like the bag's layout and colors?


----------



## Cyan002000

I am thinking about getting the Jordan Satchel Army Bedford since it's on sale. However, I hesitate because I already purchased two MZ Wallace bags this holiday season. Can anyone who owns the bag tell me if you would recommend it or not? Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Small Toni...anyone had any experience with this one?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cyan002000 said:


> I am thinking about getting the Jordan Satchel Army Bedford since it's on sale. However, I hesitate because I already purchased two MZ Wallace bags this holiday season. Can anyone who owns the bag tell me if you would recommend it or not? Thanks!



I have and love it. Easy to carry, lots of space. Comfy straps. Great, neutral color. Go for it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Small Toni...anyone had any experience with this one?



I do not, but did not like the larger size Toni. It ended up being very awkward and heavy. It bowed out when carried, which was incredibly annoying. The small size may not have that issue. I do love the look of this style!


----------



## Cyan002000

LuvAllBags said:


> I have and love it. Easy to carry, lots of space. Comfy straps. Great, neutral color. Go for it!


Thanks, LuvAllBags! I will place an order now


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I do not, but did not like the larger size Toni. It ended up being very awkward and heavy. It bowed out when carried, which was incredibly annoying. The small size may not have that issue. I do love the look of this style!



Think I will pass. Looks nice. But, don't want to have anything less than perfect...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I cant wait till Feb 1st I want to use my rewards points already


----------



## Stella Blue

Jeez, just when you think you've made it safely through the sale without damaging your wallet, they put more bags on!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Stella Blue said:


> Jeez, just when you think you've made it safely through the sale without damaging your wallet, they put more bags on!!!


I think this is it the sale is for a few more days only


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ms p.  Your marcasite Small Roxy pics in Pics Thread look so pretty!  Are you happy with it?  Do you like the bag's layout and colors?



Thanks for asking [emoji5] I received yesterday and removed the wrapping and put in my stuff. It's working great [emoji304][emoji177] matches my grey Crocs work shoes too lol. I downsized my wallet and foldable umbrella (dd now carries her own umbrella too) and it's making a great difference to what bags I can use now.


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone seen the Sporty Jane or Jim Bag. I have been carrying a Silver Metallic Sutton for Work and the Gym. I am traveling a lot for business and would like something that was a little more dressy and could be an everyday everything bag. Any thoughts on the Jane? My other option would be the Jim Bag with a Haley (I have a black one).


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone know what colors the large Sutton will be coming in next launch?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Thanks for asking [emoji5] I received yesterday and removed the wrapping and put in my stuff. It's working great [emoji304][emoji177] matches my grey Crocs work shoes too lol. I downsized my wallet and foldable umbrella (dd now carries her own umbrella too) and it's making a great difference to what bags I can use now.



Glad it is working for you. I like this style and size. Don't have your color..., but it is pretty!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Glad it is working for you. I like this style and size. Don't have your color..., but it is pretty!



I love the pics of u dressing up small Roxy. I really need to grab some twilly to spice up/ change the look. I've short attention span when it comes to bags.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I love the pics of u dressing up small Roxy. I really need to grab some twilly to spice up/ change the look. I've short attention span when it comes to bags.



Etsy shop Poe Poe Purses.., and a friend make mine...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Etsy shop Poe Poe Purses.., and a friend make mine...



Will check out the etsy thanks!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

handbag*girl said:


> Has anyone seen the Sporty Jane or Jim Bag. I have been carrying a Silver Metallic Sutton for Work and the Gym. I am traveling a lot for business and would like something that was a little more dressy and could be an everyday everything bag. Any thoughts on the Jane? My other option would be the Jim Bag with a Haley (I have a black one).


I have my eye on the Jim bag too. Although never seen it IRL would like to get it as a travel bag. I plan to use my rewards point next month for it


----------



## LuvAllBags

handbag*girl said:


> Has anyone seen the Sporty Jane or Jim Bag. I have been carrying a Silver Metallic Sutton for Work and the Gym. I am traveling a lot for business and would like something that was a little more dressy and could be an everyday everything bag. Any thoughts on the Jane? My other option would be the Jim Bag with a Haley (I have a black one).



I'm not a fan of the new sporty bags, but I prefer dressier bags. I do have a Jim bag and love it. Just used it for a weekend trip and it was fantastic.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone fallen to the last couple of days of Sale pop-ups?


----------



## makn808

Wow I feel like I disappeared for a bit there! Phew!

Man the sale page was driving me crazy! I tried getting pacific xbroxy at $126 but I was too slow. Wanted to grab a few charms for gifts but am protesting the shipping fiasco. Platinum status but gals on fb say our benefits zero out each calendar year. Boo. Hopefully we get some clarification on the whole rewards status thing.

Broken record, still waiting for mystery black. Only a few more weeks hopefully!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Has anyone fallen to the last couple of days of Sale pop-ups?



I did  pine mini Chelsea + 1charm + 1mushroom

I'm selling 2 bags so hmmmm that balances it right [emoji23]


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> Wow I feel like I disappeared for a bit there! Phew!
> 
> Man the sale page was driving me crazy! I tried getting pacific xbroxy at $126 but I was too slow. Wanted to grab a few charms for gifts but am protesting the shipping fiasco. Platinum status but gals on fb say our benefits zero out each calendar year. Boo. Hopefully we get some clarification on the whole rewards status thing.
> 
> Broken record, still waiting for mystery black. Only a few more weeks hopefully!



About the shipping I check out and it didn't show the $8 shipping. But the email states $8. I wrote to mzw but they will take a few days to response. I should check my cc statement [emoji28]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Wow I feel like I disappeared for a bit there! Phew!
> 
> Man the sale page was driving me crazy! I tried getting pacific xbroxy at $126 but I was too slow. Wanted to grab a few charms for gifts but am protesting the shipping fiasco. Platinum status but gals on fb say our benefits zero out each calendar year. Boo. Hopefully we get some clarification on the whole rewards status thing.
> 
> Broken record, still waiting for mystery black. Only a few more weeks hopefully!



What is mystery black?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I did  pine mini Chelsea + 1charm + 1mushroom
> 
> I'm selling 2 bags so hmmmm that balances it right [emoji23]



That's not bad...  I sold two. And bought a bargain on eBay.  Well..., we shall see..., it will be a bargain if it arrives in the "like new, only used a few times" condition described!  But, it looked great!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm not a fan of the new sporty bags, but I prefer dressier bags. I do have a Jim bag and love it. Just used it for a weekend trip and it was fantastic.


hi Luv would you say Jim bag its pretty light? Does it fit more than large Sutton and Metro?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The Jane gym bag they released today looks great!


----------



## makn808

Reba - the one Monica is carrying. There are a couple of pics of her with this bag and it's also in the recent YouTube video. Last time I inquired CS said it's part of the fitness line and would be available early 2017, whatever that means...


----------



## makn808

I did place an order for chrome flat savoy and my free shipping applied, yay! Maybe they tweaked the system? Hopefully chrome Oxford looks less drink cooler/hypothermia blanket like in a small size. Then again, it does kind of look like a flattened burrito...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I did place an order for chrome flat savoy and my free shipping applied, yay! Maybe they tweaked the system? Hopefully chrome Oxford looks less drink cooler/hypothermia blanket like in a small size. Then again, it does kind of look like a flattened burrito...



I wanted that too!  Didn't do it.., but, I don't see Chipotle wrapper!  Haha..   I see oh so cool [emoji41] makeup/knick-knack storage in my bag...


----------



## makn808

CHIPOTLE!!!!! Where's a burrito emoji when you need one?!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone fallen to the last couple of days of Sale pop-ups?



Nope! Staying strong so I can get something Mulberry with my limerick gc.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> hi Luv would you say Jim bag its pretty light? Does it fit more than large Sutton and Metro?



It seems to fit less than Large Metro but more than the other Metro/Sutton sizes. I have not tried to compare exactly, but it seems pretty clear side-by-side that Large Metro still holds more. But Jim's east-west orientation is so much more user-friendly. The perfect weekender, IMO. It is pretty light - similar to the metros. It has a base shaper to keep the bottom flat, which is awesome.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3572862
> 
> Reba - the one Monica is carrying. There are a couple of pics of her with this bag and it's also in the recent YouTube video. Last time I inquired CS said it's part of the fitness line and would be available early 2017, whatever that means...



That pic looks like a sporty Bea?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> That pic looks like a sporty Bea?


It's not a clear pic unfortunately, but based on this and the Kate Zhou unauthorized pics from before, I think this one comes in a small and large. Looks like double handles, two top zip compartments with two horizontal outer pockets and removable xb strap. I don't normally carry black but this ones has me hooked. I'm hoping reality doesn't fall short of my hopeful thinking!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

The bag does look nice. I like the shape of it and the 2 exterior zppers


----------



## Reba

So excited!  Took a chance on an eBay purchase..., a worn only a couple of times Lizzy.   Just received. Tiger Eye Lizzy, it's in perfect, brand-new condition with tags, plastic MZ bag and all..$100.   I love the color too.


----------



## Reba

Color is tough to capture.., looks more like their pics IRL...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Congrats RebaLove it!!! Tiger Eye its such a pretty neutral.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Congrats RebaLove it!!! Tiger Eye its such a pretty neutral.



Thanks Tua..I agree.., started craving this color after my daughter got a British Tan leather bag recently. This really looks like that...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Color is tough to capture.., looks more like their pics IRL...
> View attachment 3573304


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Color is tough to capture.., looks more like their pics IRL...
> View attachment 3573304


Awesome find Reba! Tiger eye is a wonderful neutral. I wish I could make Lizzy work...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Awesome find Reba! Tiger eye is a wonderful neutral. I wish I could make Lizzy work...



I think we all find "our" style. Lizzy is the one I most come back to for day to day. Love it's organization and size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Color is tough to capture.., looks more like their pics IRL...
> View attachment 3573304



Congrats!! Love this. I am not much for brown but I have the Frankie and I really like the color. Enjoy it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thanks Tua..I agree.., started craving this color after my daughter got a British Tan leather bag recently. This really looks like that...



British Tan is an excellent color descriptor!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> British Tan is an excellent color descriptor!


The Tiger Eye looked so shiny and too bright in the MZW pictures, but your pic and descriptions  suggest it is a much more muted and subtle color.


----------



## ms p

Congrats Reba [emoji322]


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> The Tiger Eye looked so shiny and too bright in the MZW pictures, but your pic and descriptions  suggest it is a much more muted and subtle color.



I really like it. My things went in; and it went out and about with me today...


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Congrats Reba [emoji322]



Thank you ms p...


----------



## mariposa08

Tiger eye looks gorgeous in your picture Reba!  Enjoy the new lovely bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I really like it. My things went in; and it went out and about with me today...



Your pic captures the true color well! It's like a toasted caramel.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Your pic captures the true color well! It's like a toasted caramel.



Yum.., that sounds [emoji4] good. 
I sold my Kingsport Grey Lizzy last week. I do love the color Kingsport Grey...., but, I was using my Lizzy one day and it struck me in that color combo as making that style look "old-lady."  Once I got that in my head..., I couldn't use it.  Weird, I know. Color can really change the mood of a bag. I think anyway. Lizzy in Black, or Gunmetal has an edgy feel..., not old-lady..maybe it's just my wacky way of thinking...  Tiger Eye color feels more modern.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Tiger eye looks gorgeous in your picture Reba!  Enjoy the new lovely bag!



Thanks Mariposa!  I know you spend most of your MZ time on the Facebook page..., but for us non-Facebooker's...don't forget to update us with your collection!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Yum.., that sounds [emoji4] good.
> I sold my Kingsport Grey Lizzy last week. I do love the color Kingsport Grey...., but, I was using my Lizzy one day and it struck me in that color combo as making that style look "old-lady."  Once I got that in my head..., I couldn't use it.  Weird, I know. Color can really change the mood of a bag. I think anyway. Lizzy in Black, or Gunmetal has an edgy feel..., not old-lady..maybe it's just my wacky way of thinking...  Tiger Eye color feels more modern.


I hear ya Reba. Grey, while a great neutral, can be hard sometimes. Not enough oomph and it looks flat, dull and old. Too much and it starts clashing with other greys. I get annoyed when my grey undertones don't match and I feel all clashy and messy. 
Sounds like you have a great set of Lizzys, each with its own personality.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I hear ya Reba. Grey, while a great neutral, can be hard sometimes. Not enough oomph and it looks flat, dull and old. Too much and it starts clashing with other greys. I get annoyed when my grey undertones don't match and I feel all clashy and messy.
> Sounds like you have a great set of Lizzys, each with its own personality.



It's a taupey grey and had rose gold hardware.    Just didn't love in that style. Have same combo in two other styles and feel differently about them.  That one just made me feel like I should have a Bingo ink marker in the front pouch pocket..lol.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yum.., that sounds [emoji4] good.
> I sold my Kingsport Grey Lizzy last week. I do love the color Kingsport Grey...., but, I was using my Lizzy one day and it struck me in that color combo as making that style look "old-lady."  Once I got that in my head..., I couldn't use it.  Weird, I know. Color can really change the mood of a bag. I think anyway. Lizzy in Black, or Gunmetal has an edgy feel..., not old-lady..maybe it's just my wacky way of thinking...  Tiger Eye color feels more modern.



I saw the KG Lizzy on ebay and I was wondering if that was yours.  Grey is a color I want to love, but whenever I've had it I never reach for it.  That doesn't include the luster or shiny fabrics-- those I seem to love.  I have three Lizzies in great colors (black camo, juniper, and currant) and I reach for the black camo 90% of the time.  I just love it.


----------



## makn808

Looks like we will see mystery black soon! Boutique on instance posted this and said they're getting a shipment this week. Multiple sizes, all black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yum.., that sounds [emoji4] good.
> I sold my Kingsport Grey Lizzy last week. I do love the color Kingsport Grey...., but, I was using my Lizzy one day and it struck me in that color combo as making that style look "old-lady."  Once I got that in my head..., I couldn't use it.  Weird, I know. Color can really change the mood of a bag. I think anyway. Lizzy in Black, or Gunmetal has an edgy feel..., not old-lady..maybe it's just my wacky way of thinking...  Tiger Eye color feels more modern.



Wow, you let KG Lizzy go! Well, I think TE is a sharp, contemporary, non-granny color, so it's a great replacement!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It's a taupey grey and had rose gold hardware.    Just didn't love in that style. Have same combo in two other styles and feel differently about them.  That one just made me feel like I should have a Bingo ink marker in the front pouch pocket..lol.



Haha! You are right. Some taupes scream old lady. I find others to be really contemporary. Depends on tone and style. Hardware makes a big difference too.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Looks like we will see mystery black soon! Boutique on instance posted this and said they're getting a shipment this week. Multiple sizes, all black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574445



That's an interesting style!  Tough to figure out. Look forward to it's release to see the details...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I saw the KG Lizzy on ebay and I was wondering if that was yours.  Grey is a color I want to love, but whenever I've had it I never reach for it.  That doesn't include the luster or shiny fabrics-- those I seem to love.  I have three Lizzies in great colors (black camo, juniper, and currant) and I reach for the black camo 90% of the time.  I just love it.



Probs why even tho my fave style, I have bought and sold many...Kingsport, Olive...was beautiful Olive like the color in the jar (or better yet on a mini skewer in my Bloody Mary)...but, in reality it really didn't fit in my everyday wardrobe. Then, Bordeaux I loved, but arrived in a monster snowstorm and had water damage [emoji22]... Royal Blue was fun for a bit.., but, I have to say..a tad too much intensity in the long run.  Black Moto, Gunmetal Twill have been the work horses of my life. If they dare make a Navy with Gold Hardware, I am in and done [emoji736]. Even better, make that Navy Coated Twill [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Coated navy with red edges and gold hardware would be amazing in Lizzy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Probs why even tho my fave style, I have bought and sold many...Kingsport, Olive...was beautiful Olive like the color in the jar (or better yet on a mini skewer in my Bloody Mary)...but, in reality it really didn't fit in my everyday wardrobe. Then, Bordeaux I loved, but arrived in a monster snowstorm and had water damage [emoji22]... Royal Blue was fun for a bit.., but, I have to say..a tad too much intensity in the long run.  Black Moto, Gunmetal Twill have been the work horses of my life. If they dare make a Navy with Gold Hardware, I am in and done [emoji736]. Even better, make that Navy Coated Twill [emoji4]



Navy coated twill would be awesome! I am not a fan of the current navy gloss material...I tried Currant Gloss last year and while very pretty, I found it to be stiff, and you have to be very careful to keep gloss away from heat or it will discolor.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Have folks received their limerick gift cards? Aren't they supposed to be good for Jan 16-31?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Have folks received their limerick gift cards? Aren't they supposed to be good for Jan 16-31?



Will probably release as soon as they take Sale down


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Will probably release as soon as they take Sale down



Aah - good point.


----------



## psucutie

Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## makn808

Mid winter collection is live!


----------



## mariposa08

I love the crosby line!  I haven't loved much lately, but these I want!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> I love the crosby line!  I haven't loved much lately, but these I want!


deff agree with you. I havent like it much lately but I'm really liking Crosby & small Crosby. I also really like the 3 strap options especially that long adjustable leather strap


----------



## makn808

Definitely getting a black Crosby with points!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> Definitely getting a black Crosby with points!


It seems like a really good mid-size bag. I love the diff ways you can carry the bag but not sure how those 2 top main compartments look. I'm not really a fan of that I wish it was just one big main compartment but I do love the 3 exterior pockets


----------



## makn808

I like that they're merging oxford with their great pocketing and leather accents. The styles are more casual overall, but you could certainly fancy them up with the braided strap or charms. A bit pricey for oxford, though. I'm still willing to give one a shot, especially using points.


----------



## LuvAllBags

It's definitely nice to see truly new product designs. Not sure Crosby line is for me, but I'm interested in seeing them IRL. I find oxford interiors to be a bit floppy and slippery for an everyday purse. I absolutely love the big size for travel, but I just purchased a Jim bag and love it. Paloma is so pretty but too light in color for me. I would destroy it in a hot second! Love the silver leather trim, though. My fave is the smoked pearl with gold hw! But do we need anymore gray?


----------



## makn808

I love me a great grey but boy they've done a lot of grey. Still hoping for a few awesome pops of color for spring/summer!


----------



## ms p

I like Crosby [emoji173]️! Dawn is described with rose gold hardware? I guess it's gold right? $345 for oxford hmm I wonder with the leather parts is it still floppy. I also agree with Tua I wish it's one main compartment only but perhaps this helps to add structure. 

I also like magnet and black medium Sutton. But I have sold 3 already [emoji23] is it bad if I try again [emoji29]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> I like Crosby [emoji173]️! Dawn is described with rose gold hardware? I guess it's gold right? $345 for oxford hmm I wonder with the leather parts is it still floppy. I also agree with Tua I wish it's one main compartment only but perhaps this helps to add structure.
> 
> I also like magnet and black medium Sutton. But I have sold 3 already [emoji23] is it bad if I try again [emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 3577799


Hi ms p what were some of the reasons that you sold ur medium Suttons maybe they're not as bad


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Hi ms p what were some of the reasons that you sold ur medium Suttons maybe they're not as bad



Haha [emoji23] only to u girls will I admit trying the same style again multiple times. Black was too black, pixel looks strange irl for me, Luna hard to match my clothes -> does this justify magnet/black? Love g/hw and it's blackish but not as black [emoji854][emoji177]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Haha [emoji23] only to u girls will I admit trying the same style again multiple times. Black was too black, pixel looks strange irl for me, Luna hard to match my clothes -> does this justify magnet/black? Love g/hw and it's blackish but not as black [emoji854][emoji177]


yup these reasons deff justify for a magnet/black one. it seems as you like the bag but haven't found the right color yet. I have my eye on the Maroon oxford one but don't feel like paying the full price. Anyone know when the next sale is?


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I like that they're merging oxford with their great pocketing and leather accents. The styles are more casual overall, but you could certainly fancy them up with the braided strap or charms. A bit pricey for oxford, though. I'm still willing to give one a shot, especially using points.



Aren't they called Bedford?  I have a City Tote (few years back) is Bedford material, yet quilted...thought this was that...am I mistaken?


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> yup these reasons deff justify for a magnet/black one. it seems as you like the bag but haven't found the right color yet. I have my eye on the Maroon oxford one but don't feel like paying the full price. Anyone know when the next sale is?



Maroon small or medium Sutton? Usually oxford doesn't go on sale. I wonder will they have any Easter event this year. They skip it 2016. If the egg hunt is still on it's a good time to get classic black and oxford as the discount applies to all product (except special collaborations but there were IT bug too haha)


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Aren't they called Bedford?  I have a City Tote (few years back) is Bedford material, yet quilted...thought this was that...am I mistaken?



No..you guys are right...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Aren't they called Bedford?  I have a City Tote (few years back) is Bedford material, yet quilted...thought this was that...am I mistaken?



The city tote is not made from the usual oxford material . The Crosby line is the same material as oxford metro/Sutton


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I like Crosby [emoji173]️! Dawn is described with rose gold hardware? I guess it's gold right? $345 for oxford hmm I wonder with the leather parts is it still floppy. I also agree with Tua I wish it's one main compartment only but perhaps this helps to add structure.
> 
> I also like magnet and black medium Sutton. But I have sold 3 already [emoji23] is it bad if I try again [emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 3577799



I expect this to be floppy. It's really hard for oxford not to be floppy. But on the up side, these bags should be so lightweight!


----------



## Reba

Paloma Bedford...so pretty...but...where, and who exactly can where that color?  Angels in the land of pixie dust and sparkle?  No dirt, grime, salty-icy-winter-slime!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Paloma Bedford...so pretty...but...where, and who exactly can where that color?  Angels in the land of pixie dust and sparkle?  No dirt, grime, salty-icy-winter-slime!


 with pet unicorns!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Paloma Bedford...so pretty...but...where, and who exactly can where that color?  Angels in the land of pixie dust and sparkle?  No dirt, grime, salty-icy-winter-slime!



I know, right? Maybe San Diego or somewhere that it's always sunny and beautiful! [emoji295]️[emoji905][emoji907][emoji41]


----------



## LuvAllBags

No Lizzy in the new collections so far, and nothing with Roxy or Chelsea line either. Wondering if we might see that lining color in Paloma as a bag color for the Roxy line. My logic: it is similar to Pacific, and they constantly repeat similar colors in the same styles...so I bet we see blue Roxies for Spring.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Two textbooks, ipad, and spiral notebook is in there. In addition to all my normal purse stuff, water bottle in back exterior pocket. I love the zipper flap to cover stuff that doesn't technically fit in the main proportions of a small abbey tote.
The little bag that could!!! I am so smitten i almost want a mulberry @full price one just cus.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Did i mention that 3strap is bliss?????? Every way I like to interact with my bag is covered perfectly.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> No Lizzy in the new collections so far, and nothing with Roxy or Chelsea line either. Wondering if we might see that lining color in Paloma as a bag color for the Roxy line. My logic: it is similar to Pacific, and they constantly repeat similar colors in the same styles...so I bet we see blue Roxies for Spring.



I am happy to see gold hardware and red edging again!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3578079
> 
> Two textbooks, ipad, and spiral notebook is in there. In addition to all my normal purse stuff, water bottle in back exterior pocket. I love the zipper flap to cover stuff that doesn't technically fit in the main proportions of a small abbey tote.
> The little bag that could!!! I am so smitten i almost want a mulberry @full price one just cus.


So pretty! May I ask what the real measurements on this are?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I am happy to see gold hardware and red edging again!



Me too. Smoked pearl Paige with g/hw & red edge is so pretty. She needs a better Color lining [emoji166] and that will be perfect [emoji177]


----------



## greycat64

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3578079
> 
> Two textbooks, ipad, and spiral notebook is in there. In addition to all my normal purse stuff, water bottle in back exterior pocket. I love the zipper flap to cover stuff that doesn't technically fit in the main proportions of a small abbey tote.
> The little bag that could!!! I am so smitten i almost want a mulberry @full price one just cus.


I'm loving my pine smabbey too.  I was amazed how well all my stuff fit in since I considered it a down-size from my roxy.  If I have to find a downside, a couple of the zipper pulls are too close together.  But I find that a minor nuisance.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Paloma Bedford...so pretty...but...where, and who exactly can where that color?  Angels in the land of pixie dust and sparkle?  No dirt, grime, salty-icy-winter-slime!



LOLLLLLL!  You crack me up Reba!  

I really wish they had done the rain blue lining as the outer color


----------



## psucutie

I ordered a crosby, hasnt shipped yet.  I really hope I like that bag!   I also hope it comes before vacation this weekend 

The paloma is pretty but impractical.  I dont understand how I would keep that clean.   
Smoked pearl is ANOTHER grey. While pretty there have just been too many grey shades lately.

Other bag musings:
Camo Jordan Satchel is coming today- I snatched it up during the sale on Saturday when it reappeared again.  Hoping I like it

I obtained a Francis tote last week and wow, this is the perfect MZW bag for toting around NYC on a daily basis.  Really a spot for everything!  Not heavy to me like others have previously stated

Purchased a Tin Frankie on Tradesy that took over a week to even ship- and it was stained with some oily black looking stains on the front and side pockets.  The seller purposely took pictures in dark lighting that didnt show the marks.   I filed a claim and hope that tradesy refunds my credit card vs getting a credit to use towards future purchases.  

What is everyone else loving right now?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Thanks Mariposa!  I know you spend most of your MZ time on the Facebook page..., but for us non-Facebooker's...don't forget to update us with your collection!



I haven't had anything exciting lately, but I did get a couple good ones recently.

No pic, but I got a like new charcoal luster Paige which will fill that void of missing out on gunmetal Lizzy so that's a big yay.  

Also got a small sutton in garnet that was bought by someone in China I believe, then sold within the facebook group.  I do have a pic of that one.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I haven't had anything exciting lately, but I did get a couple good ones recently.
> 
> No pic, but I got a like new charcoal luster Paige which will fill that void of missing out on gunmetal Lizzy so that's a big yay.
> 
> Also got a small sutton in garnet that was bought by someone in China I believe, then sold within the facebook group.  I do have a pic of that one.



Thanks for the update!  We need to live vicariously through as many bag hoarders as possible [emoji8]. Love that Small Sutton..it's got a lil' sparkly sheen..in Florida right now..wish I had it here!  Looks so flamingo-ish...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am happy to see gold hardware and red edging again!



Me too!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I ordered a crosby, hasnt shipped yet.  I really hope I like that bag!   I also hope it comes before vacation this weekend
> 
> The paloma is pretty but impractical.  I dont understand how I would keep that clean.
> Smoked pearl is ANOTHER grey. While pretty there have just been too many grey shades lately.
> 
> Other bag musings:
> Camo Jordan Satchel is coming today- I snatched it up during the sale on Saturday when it reappeared again.  Hoping I like it
> 
> I obtained a Francis tote last week and wow, this is the perfect MZW bag for toting around NYC on a daily basis.  Really a spot for everything!  Not heavy to me like others have previously stated
> 
> Purchased a Tin Frankie on Tradesy that took over a week to even ship- and it was stained with some oily black looking stains on the front and side pockets.  The seller purposely took pictures in dark lighting that didnt show the marks.   I filed a claim and hope that tradesy refunds my credit card vs getting a credit to use towards future purchases.
> 
> What is everyone else loving right now?



Can't wait to hear how you like the Crosby! I love my Jordan Satchel so much. Hope it works for you. I am completely over Tradesy and Posh. For me, both buying experiences have been worse than ebay. I have a few EUC bags coming, and need to plot what to do with my points!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3578079
> 
> Two textbooks, ipad, and spiral notebook is in there. In addition to all my normal purse stuff, water bottle in back exterior pocket. I love the zipper flap to cover stuff that doesn't technically fit in the main proportions of a small abbey tote.
> The little bag that could!!! I am so smitten i almost want a mulberry @full price one just cus.



Don't you dare make me like this bag again!!! [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

(*blows smackeroo*) Mwah!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And no I can't take real measurements because I can't find a tape measure!! But it is about almost  13" wide and 10"high (12" with flap up)and 4-5" depth because that is my familiar sweet spot that all my favorite bags are and this is like that.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like the Crosby! I love my Jordan Satchel so much. Hope it works for you. I am completely over Tradesy and Posh. For me, both buying experiences have been worse than ebay. I have a few EUC bags coming, and need to plot what to do with my points!



Crosby is arriving today, will report back tonight.   

Jordan satchel I'm undecided on- I love the smooshy straps, but havent decided if it is too big or not!  Need to pack it with my stuff and see.

Cant wait to hear about your new finds Luv


----------



## contra mundum

I am eagerly awaiting reports on Crosby. Part of me wants the Dawn Traveler, it would be a great compliment to Dawn Smutton.  The other part thinks it looks like something my grandma would have carried. Would love to see IRL. 

Also, v torn on Sporty Jane. Hated at first with all the yellow but now feel myself being drawn towards it. Esp with the bright pom pom. 

On another note, a long sought out Frankie from the Bay will be delivered today. I discovered MZW right after they originally stopped making them but had seen enough of the older ones to not be impressed by the newer ones (at least not yet). I am so hoping that it is everything I want it to be. If not, they tend to do well in resale.


----------



## psucutie

contra mundum said:


> I am eagerly awaiting reports on Crosby. Part of me wants the Dawn Traveler, it would be a great compliment to Dawn Smutton.  The other part thinks it looks like something my grandma would have carried. Would love to see IRL.
> 
> Also, v torn on Sporty Jane. Hated at first with all the yellow but now feel myself being drawn towards it. Esp with the bright pom pom.
> 
> On another note, a long sought out Frankie from the Bay will be delivered today. I discovered MZW right after they originally stopped making them but had seen enough of the older ones to not be impressed by the newer ones (at least not yet). I am so hoping that it is everything I want it to be. If not, they tend to do well in resale.


Please keep me in mind if you decide to resell!


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Crosby is arriving today, will report back tonight.
> 
> Jordan satchel I'm undecided on- I love the smooshy straps, but havent decided if it is too big or not!  Need to pack it with my stuff and see.
> 
> Cant wait to hear about your new finds Luv


Crosby is love love love.  Will write more later but here are some pictures.  It is perfection.


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Crosby is love love love.  Will write more later but here are some pictures.  It is perfection.


More pics.  It is light as a feather and wears well day or night. The pouches are great and the front pocket fits my camera for vacation.

Chain strap is cute for decoration only, and I won't wear the larger leather one.  Straps are flat like Tribeca or Francis tote and buttery soft.  Love the return of the red edging!  

This bag is a total home run for me!


----------



## contra mundum

psucutie, love the pic of it full on the bench. I have wanted a bowler type bag for a very long time. The website pics make it look much more formal than yours do. Love. Want. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## psucutie

contra mundum said:


> psucutie, love the pic of it full on the bench. I have wanted a bowler type bag for a very long time. The website pics make it look much more formal than yours do. Love. Want. Enjoy!!!!



It's a really really fabulous bag.   I wanted to wait until I had reward points in two weeks, but I'm glad I didnt.  Im sure I will find something else to spend those on.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> I am eagerly awaiting reports on Crosby. Part of me wants the Dawn Traveler, it would be a great compliment to Dawn Smutton.  The other part thinks it looks like something my grandma would have carried. Would love to see IRL.
> 
> Also, v torn on Sporty Jane. Hated at first with all the yellow but now feel myself being drawn towards it. Esp with the bright pom pom.
> 
> On another note, a long sought out Frankie from the Bay will be delivered today. I discovered MZW right after they originally stopped making them but had seen enough of the older ones to not be impressed by the newer ones (at least not yet). I am so hoping that it is everything I want it to be. If not, they tend to do well in resale.



Congrats on the Frankie! Which color did you score?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> More pics.  It is light as a feather and wears well day or night. The pouches are great and the front pocket fits my camera for vacation.
> 
> Chain strap is cute for decoration only, and I won't wear the larger leather one.  Straps are flat like Tribeca or Francis tote and buttery soft.  Love the return of the red edging!
> 
> This bag is a total home run for me!



Hooray! How much does it hold relative to other styles, say like Jane?


----------



## contra mundum

psucutie said:


> It's a really really fabulous bag.   I wanted to wait until I had reward points in two weeks, but I'm glad I didnt.  Im sure I will find something else to spend those on.



Crosby question... your zippers look silver but the website says they are gold. Are they silver?


----------



## contra mundum

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats on the Frankie! Which color did you score?



Black with silver zippers and red piping. It has the older diamond print lining with the mzw print in each diamond.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Hooray! How much does it hold relative to other styles, say like Jane?


   It actually is similar in size to Jane I think.  It fits a ton!


----------



## psucutie

contra mundum said:


> Crosby question... your zippers look silver but the website says they are gold. Are they silver?


Hardware is silver.


----------



## psucutie

contra mundum said:


> Black with silver zippers and red piping. It has the older diamond print lining with the mzw print in each diamond.



Black Moto Frankie!  I have one of those and love it


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Black with silver zippers and red piping. It has the older diamond print lining with the mzw print in each diamond.



I have that one! Old Black Moto! Love it! Enjoy!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I keep looking at the Smoked Pearl. I can see me getting a Smoked Pearl Paige and getting rid of any other grays. I love it paired with the red edging and gold hw. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I keep looking at the Smoked Pearl. I can see me getting a Smoked Pearl Paige and getting rid of any other grays. I love it paired with the red edging and gold hw. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I am with you loving the color [emoji173]️. Home from trip. Saw a Metro Tote at hotel..., and a classic Navy and gold hw Haley on the plane. Always fun to see MZ's in the wild..


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I keep looking at the Smoked Pearl. I can see me getting a Smoked Pearl Paige and getting rid of any other grays. I love it paired with the red edging and gold hw. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Me too.


----------



## bagsncakes

Dawn Bedford abbey tote. My standard size iPad fits in the front pocket. Yayyy..



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Current Lizzy vs mulberry Paige


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> View attachment 3583129
> 
> Dawn Bedford abbey tote. My standard size iPad fits in the front pocket. Yayyy..
> 
> View attachment 3583125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Lizzy vs mulberry Paige



Beautiful! Fawn is such a great neutral, and Mulberry is my favorite color in years!


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> View attachment 3583129
> 
> Dawn Bedford abbey tote. My standard size iPad fits in the front pocket. Yayyy..
> 
> View attachment 3583125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Lizzy vs mulberry Paige



Nice choices..enjoy!


----------



## bagsncakes

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Fawn is such a great neutral, and Mulberry is my favorite color in years!


Oops yup Fawn I meant. My autocorrect is still convinced it's dawn though


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What front pocket fits ipad?


----------



## bagsncakes

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What front pocket fits ipad?


The front longer pocket above the pleated two pockets. And it's not even a tight fits, falls in easily. This is the standard abbey, not the small one.


----------



## bagsncakes

The iPad actually easily fits in both the front and back pockets.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh sorry I thought it was the small tote!


----------



## Reba

OMG..that rose [emoji257]Metro tho...  my husband ignores Valentine's Day...insists Hallmark created it..[emoji90]-head.  He's a good guy..., but..., still makes me [emoji849] my eyes!   Ha ha....


----------



## makn808

That rose print is gorgeous! I'd have jumped at a small metro or flat savoy...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> That rose print is gorgeous! I'd have jumped at a small metro or flat savoy...



Small Sutton...would be mine [emoji180]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> OMG..that rose [emoji257]Metro tho...  my husband ignores Valentine's Day...insists Hallmark created it..[emoji90]-head.  He's a good guy..., but..., still makes me [emoji849] my eyes!   Ha ha....


This is where you buy it for yourself if it fits in your budget and wear it on that day .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This is where you buy it for yourself if it fits in your budget and wear it on that day .



You're right Dcooney!  He just bought himself a very silly car to "tool around in"...huh?  More like look like a tool in...


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> This is where you buy it for yourself if it fits in your budget and wear it on that day .



I like this idea haha. Seriously good thing the pouch is sold out when I woke up [emoji23]


----------



## ms p

Have u gals decided what to get with mzw reward? or intend to wait till last minute? 

I cannot decide [emoji28]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> You're right Dcooney!  He just bought himself a very silly car to "tool around in"...huh?  More like look like a tool in...



Oh then you definitely need to get yourself whatever bag you want! Men...[emoji849]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Small Sutton...would be mine [emoji180]



That would be adorable. I don't like the medium metro style, but this print would have been perfection in small sutton.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Have u gals decided what to get with mzw reward? or intend to wait till last minute?
> 
> I cannot decide [emoji28]



Good question...not yet. I do have my eye on a Smoked Pearl Paige. I just love that color.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Good question...not yet. I do have my eye on a Smoked Pearl Paige. I just love that color.



The Smoked Pearl carried with a Rose Metro Tote make a to die for combo...if they only made your small size for your work-combo Luv!


----------



## mariposa08

I LOVE the rose print, but why another medium metro? Don't they know how many medium metros I have?  I can't buy another


----------



## Reba

Is there any chance they will release this print in other styles?


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Have u gals decided what to get with mzw reward? or intend to wait till last minute?
> 
> I cannot decide [emoji28]



I don't have very many rewards points coming, but I think I'm going to use the little I do have on the regular crosby. I almost bought it this week at full price as a birthday gift to myself, but I'm holding out for the little bit off.


----------



## mariposa08

Rose print will look so good with black bags too.  It will be the perfect combo!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the rose print, but why another medium metro? Don't they know how many medium metros I have?  I can't buy another



How do you use your Mediums?  Kids' stuff, work or handbag?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Rose print will look so good with black bags too.  It will be the perfect combo!



True..black with red edging..most of us have that...


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I don't have very many rewards points coming, but I think I'm going to use the little I do have on the regular crosby. I almost bought it this week at full price as a birthday gift to myself, but I'm holding out for the little bit off.





mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the rose print, but why another medium metro? Don't they know how many medium metros I have?  I can't buy another



Haha sorry I LOL when I read your post about another medium metro hahaha. I adore the rose print and love red too. But it's too loud for me on a big bag. I'd be happier if they release the flat Savoy instead of $95 leather heart shape pouch -> 4.75" is too expensive and challenging to fit most nitty gritty stuff [emoji58]

[emoji4][emoji257][emoji258][emoji255]Happy belated birthday [emoji255][emoji258][emoji257][emoji4]


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Good question...not yet. I do have my eye on a Smoked Pearl Paige. I just love that color.



I was admiring mulberry Paige and now with smoked pearl I'm torn. 

I was also eyeing magnet/black m Sutton but think small Chelsea will work better for me. so I'm scraping this bag of my list but it's so hard sigh ~ anyone has any advise about color block bags? Do u feel it's fun neutral or hard to match clothes?


----------



## Reba

Yes, Happy Birthday Mariposa...[emoji512]!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I was admiring mulberry Paige and now with smoked pearl I'm torn.
> 
> I was also eyeing magnet/black m Sutton but think small Chelsea will work better for me. so I'm scraping this bag of my list but it's so hard sigh ~ anyone has any advise about color block bags? Do u feel it's fun neutral or hard to match clothes?



Neon colorblock..now that would be tough..., but Magnet/Black..I wouldn't think twice about. Clothing match would be like matching a black bag...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Smoked Pearl carried with a Rose Metro Tote make a to die for combo...if they only made your small size for your work-combo Luv!



Yes!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I don't have very many rewards points coming, but I think I'm going to use the little I do have on the regular crosby. I almost bought it this week at full price as a birthday gift to myself, but I'm holding out for the little bit off.



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Neon colorblock..now that would be tough..., but Magnet/Black..I wouldn't think twice about. Clothing match would be like matching a black bag...



And I love black bags [emoji7]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I'm definitely spending my points on regular Crosby. Have been dying for this bag since the spy pics.


----------



## mariposa08

aw thank you all!  
Reba,  I use the metros for everything.  I just like that they are light and can fit a ton. I like them a lot when I take the kids places because I'll throw just about anything in there and it will all fit.  If I need to be more organized I can always use Kate or Roxy, but for a light throw around bag metros are my go to.  

Ms P, I love the black magnet color block! Perfect neutral while still being a little more fun than just the plain black or plain magnet.


----------



## makn808

Happy happy birthday Mariposa!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I threw large metro into the suitcase at the last minute as a just in case. Turned out to be perfect for a generously sized load at the laundromat (and way cheaper than the hotel service!!)


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Ms P, I love the black magnet color block! Perfect neutral while still being a little more fun than just the plain black or plain magnet.



it's really pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

Does anyone understand the rules to Limerick coupon?  I don't see a money limit stipulation..just not a Sale item..right?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Does anyone understand the rules to Limerick coupon?  I don't see a money limit stipulation..just not a Sale item..right?



I don't think there's any sale item available now. No minimum purchase amount. Eg flat Savoy $35-$25 Limerick = $10. If u have free shipping and no tax u will just pay $10


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I don't think there's any sale item available now. No minimum purchase amount. Eg flat Savoy $35-$25 Limerick = $10. If u have free shipping and no tax u will just pay $10



Huh...mine wasn't working..wonder why..am sick maybe I am not seeing numbers/letters straight...haha..will try again later...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Huh...mine wasn't working..wonder why..am sick maybe I am not seeing numbers/letters straight...haha..will try again later...



Pm me if u need any help to test code


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Pm me if u need any help to test code



Cracked the damn code!  Through Sudafed & Mucinex & no sleep....  Their #ones looked like letter l's to this sleep deprived cold-medicine junkie...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Cracked the damn code!  Through Sudafed & Mucinex & no sleep....  Their #ones looked like letter l's to this sleep deprived cold-medicine junkie...



Good to know it work  did u get anything?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Good to know it work  did u get anything?



I got one of the black/silver monogram charms..  Instead of getting initials, I got three hearts [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I will use on my Black Small Roxy for Valentine's. If I like it, I will order three [emoji572]️ anchors for Summer, and three  bats for Halloween.  We shall see..I will take a pic and see what you guys think...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I got one of the black/silver monogram charms..  Instead of getting initials, I got three hearts [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I will use on my Black Small Roxy for Valentine's. If I like it, I will order three [emoji572]️ anchors for Summer, and three  bats for Halloween.  We shall see..I will take a pic and see what you guys think...


Look forward to your review.  I was thinking of getting one-- I want a heart, moth, and not sure on the third item.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Look forward to your review.  I was thinking of getting one-- I want a heart, moth, and not sure on the third item.



I had been trying to piece together different things..., then I tried 3 of same..., I liked the impact of it. Was fun looking without being too busy. Maybe the hearts work best..not sure.


----------



## Reba

Mariposa...just realized what these charms remind me of!!  Jibbitz on Crocs!!    Flashback to when my daughter was ten years younger..ha ha...too funny....


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa...just realized what these charms remind me of!!  Jibbitz on Crocs!!    Flashback to when my daughter was ten years younger..ha ha...too funny....


LOL I always thought those were so fun for kids.  

There are so many cut little pins and patches for sale everywhere now, but I don't know what to do with them. They would be so cute on jansport backpacks and jean jackets which of course I don't have.  Steve madden has some sticker patches with butterflies, Madewell has a cute cactus pin.


----------



## MNBags

ms p said:


> I like this idea haha. Seriously good thing the pouch is sold out when I woke up [emoji23]


Same here.  I went so far as to email and ask if they'd restock or make anything else in the print.  I'll let you know what they say...


----------



## MNBags

mariposa08 said:


> I don't have very many rewards points coming, but I think I'm going to use the little I do have on the regular crosby. I almost bought it this week at full price as a birthday gift to myself, but I'm holding out for the little bit off.


Happy birthday!


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm definitely spending my points on regular Crosby. Have been dying for this bag since the spy pics.


I would really like to see reg Crosby with normal heavy stuff inside carried like the spy pics.  To me Crosby looks boxier in all the pics I've seen.  Most postings have been of bag stuffed with paper or empty, and it just doesn't look quite as appealing as the spy pics, which I thought looked perfect.  Maybe someone who owns one can get someone to take some IRL pics that aren't as posed and awkward as those home mirror selfies!  I miss the on the street photos MZW used to have.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> LOL I always thought those were so fun for kids.
> 
> There are so many cut little pins and patches for sale everywhere now, but I don't know what to do with them. They would be so cute on jansport backpacks and jean jackets which of course I don't have.  Steve madden has some sticker patches with butterflies, Madewell has a cute cactus pin.



Ahh yes..the 70's revisited [emoji111]️[emoji304][emoji265][emoji846]... not that I would remember such... [emoji57]

Buy a cute chambray shirt and add a couple of those cute scatter pins to the chest pocket. Will take a slightly boyish shirt and girly it up - - and you can have fun with the trend.


----------



## Reba

MNBags said:


> Same here.  I went so far as to email and ask if they'd restock or make anything else in the print.  I'll let you know what they say...



Oh please let us know...I love that print so much. A floral..but, has basic black and only one beautiful flower color....it's so good


----------



## ms p

MNBags said:


> Same here.  I went so far as to email and ask if they'd restock or make anything else in the print.  I'll let you know what they say...



Thanks [emoji255][emoji4]



Reba said:


> I got one of the black/silver monogram charms..  Instead of getting initials, I got three hearts [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I will use on my Black Small Roxy for Valentine's. If I like it, I will order three [emoji572]️ anchors for Summer, and three  bats for Halloween.  We shall see..I will take a pic and see what you guys think...



I was looking at those too but couldn't decide which to pick so I gave up haha. Can't wait for your review [emoji4] how much does it cost?



mbmb said:


> I would really like to see reg Crosby with normal heavy stuff inside carried like the spy pics.  To me Crosby looks boxier in all the pics I've seen.  Most postings have been of bag stuffed with paper or empty, and it just doesn't look quite as appealing as the spy pics, which I thought looked perfect.  Maybe someone who owns one can get someone to take some IRL pics that aren't as posed and awkward as those home mirror selfies!  I miss the on the street photos MZW used to have.



I miss those on the streets pic too!!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Thanks [emoji255][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at those too but couldn't decide which to pick so I gave up haha. Can't wait for your review [emoji4] how much does it cost?
> They are $65 with 3 charms...minus my $25 limerick.  You can only buy the certain special seasonal pins separately later..$8 each I think..they include the anchor [emoji572]️, and the bat  along with a few others...
> 
> 
> I miss those on the streets pic too!!



I always liked browsing through those too. Real bodies, real stuff in them...real clothing.., key word...Real!

Ms P.  Part 1 of my answer is embedded in your post ^^^ cold med again ???


----------



## Reba

To be honest...inspiration for three [emoji173]️ came to me because I was sipping tea from my Valentine mug for this nasty cold...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I always liked browsing through those too. Real bodies, real stuff in them...real clothing.., key word...Real!
> 
> Ms P.  Part 1 of my answer is embedded in your post ^^^ cold med again ???



U are absolutely right how I missed it!? [emoji848][emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> To be honest...inspiration for three [emoji173]️ came to me because I was sipping tea from my Valentine mug for this nasty cold...
> View attachment 3585686



I love this mug! I have a soft spot for cute heart stuff. Kate Spade has a pretty heart print wallet right now. I am resisting but I adore it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> To be honest...inspiration for three [emoji173]️ came to me because I was sipping tea from my Valentine mug for this nasty cold...
> View attachment 3585686



And hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## Reba

There's a Small Crossbody Marcasite Roxy 50% off on Nordies this a.m....fyi


----------



## Reba

MZ tag came...quick, quick!  Came all assembled, nicely wrapped. It's really cute. I like it more than I thought I would. I imagined it would be bigger/bulkier...I guess I could only picture a standard luggage tag lol. Perfect size. Cute, but not too much. ...and, I like the [emoji173]️'s....  Looks great on Black Small Roxy. I will post that photo. I had been wearing Poppy Small Roxy with a black scarf tie with tiny hearts...I will switch between those two til' the Holiday. The tag actually looks cute with the Poppy too.


----------



## mariposa08

Really like that Reba!  Thanks for the picture too!


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> Oh please let us know...I love that print so much. A floral..but, has basic black and only one beautiful flower color....it's so good


I asked if they would restock the rose oxford pouch or make any other items in the rose oxford.  They replied that the pouch was a sold out limited edition item and then referred me to the medium tote.  So, I guess my answer is no?


----------



## ms p

MNBags said:


> I asked if they would restock the rose oxford pouch or make any other items in the rose oxford.  They replied that the pouch was a sold out limited edition item and then referred me to the medium tote.  So, I guess my answer is no?



Thanks for sharing [emoji173]️ oh well as much as I adore the pouch it's OK not to have it too. There'll always be another must have [emoji4][emoji28][emoji23] hope u find one down the road or something else ü like even more [emoji255][emoji258][emoji257]


----------



## dcooney4

How do you decide what to let go of and what to keep? I had put some bags up for sale because I never wear them but they are so pretty. Trying to figure out if I should go buy outfits that would go with them and take them off sale or just get over it and realize they don't go with my style and there will always be more bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> MZ tag came...quick, quick!  Came all assembled, nicely wrapped. It's really cute. I like it more than I thought I would. I imagined it would be bigger/bulkier...I guess I could only picture a standard luggage tag lol. Perfect size. Cute, but not too much. ...and, I like the [emoji173]️'s....  Looks great on Black Small Roxy. I will post that photo. I had been wearing Poppy Small Roxy with a black scarf tie with tiny hearts...I will switch between those two til' the Holiday. The tag actually looks cute with the Poppy too.
> View attachment 3586121


I need to get something to hang from mine. It looks great!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> MZ tag came...quick, quick!  Came all assembled, nicely wrapped. It's really cute. I like it more than I thought I would. I imagined it would be bigger/bulkier...I guess I could only picture a standard luggage tag lol. Perfect size. Cute, but not too much. ...and, I like the [emoji173]️'s....  Looks great on Black Small Roxy. I will post that photo. I had been wearing Poppy Small Roxy with a black scarf tie with tiny hearts...I will switch between those two til' the Holiday. The tag actually looks cute with the Poppy too.
> View attachment 3586121



Love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> How do you decide what to let go of and what to keep? I had put some bags up for sale because I never wear them but they are so pretty. Trying to figure out if I should go buy outfits that would go with them and take them off sale or just get over it and realize they don't go with my style and there will always be more bags.



I generally bite the bullet on the ones I haven't used in at least 6 months and try to remember there will be more bags. However there are some that are tougher....I have a few older Janes I haven't used for a long while and haven't sold yet for sentimental reasons. Take your time and you will know which need to go. I figure if you use them at least once a year, keep.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> I asked if they would restock the rose oxford pouch or make any other items in the rose oxford.  They replied that the pouch was a sold out limited edition item and then referred me to the medium tote.  So, I guess my answer is no?



Unfortunately they rarely add additional styles to collections once launched, especially limited editions. Blue Camo is the only exception I can remember. I really wish they would do more than just medium metros of these fun patterns. They would sell out cute patterned  smuttons in a hot minute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I carried platinum luster roxy all week. Great bag for winter weather! So glad I finally have a coated twill MZ. Where has this been all my life?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> How do you decide what to let go of and what to keep? I had put some bags up for sale because I never wear them but they are so pretty. Trying to figure out if I should go buy outfits that would go with them and take them off sale or just get over it and realize they don't go with my style and there will always be more bags.



It's tough. I have had semi-regrets at times...but, I know if they are just not being used it just feels silly/wasteful to have sitting there. Example...Olive rose gold Lizzy, so unique and pretty. But, hardly ever meshed with clothing. If your really not going to use it, you probably know by now...let it go.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I carried platinum luster roxy all week. Great bag for winter weather! So glad I finally have a coated twill MZ. Where has this been all my life?



So good huh?  That Gunmetal Coated Lizzy is most used bag ever. If Small PL Roxy gets marked down I may have to get that too...


----------



## Reba

MNBags said:


> I asked if they would restock the rose oxford pouch or make any other items in the rose oxford.  They replied that the pouch was a sold out limited edition item and then referred me to the medium tote.  So, I guess my answer is no?



Bummer


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I need to get something to hang from mine. It looks great!



Thanks!  I can get a lil carried away.. miss my Christmas decorations...  have to decorate something!  Here's today's Christmas decoration detox.. my friend is making these beautiful purse scarves now adding to my crazy...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> So good huh?  That Gunmetal Coated Lizzy is most used bag ever. If Small PL Roxy gets marked down I may have to get that too...


Mine too!


----------



## Missaggie

I recently purchased a black small Sutton from a local boutique. I have a few MZ Wallace bags from years ago but nothing too recent. I have to say this bag is pretty perfect for me. I live in a warm climate and walk everywhere and am pretty causal. This bag works perfectly for my lifestyle. It's light, has multiple carrying options, very cute, durable, room to throw in a sweater, and would even work at the beach.  I am very happy with this purchase, and I own a lot of "premiere" designer bags. This suits better.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbmb said:


> I would really like to see reg Crosby with normal heavy stuff inside carried like the spy pics.  To me Crosby looks boxier in all the pics I've seen.  Most postings have been of bag stuffed with paper or empty, and it just doesn't look quite as appealing as the spy pics, which I thought looked perfect.  Maybe someone who owns one can get someone to take some IRL pics that aren't as posed and awkward as those home mirror selfies!  I miss the on the street photos MZW used to have.



On the Street is on Pinterest now: http://pin.it/OcupHZz


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> On the Street is on Pinterest now: http://pin.it/OcupHZz



Thanks for posting this! I'm rarely on Pinterest but I loved On the Street. I will definitely check it out there. This does more to help sell their bags than their web site shots, IMO. For example, I love the color of Cloud in the IRL shot, but was very meh on it based on web site pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Missaggie said:


> I recently purchased a black small Sutton from a local boutique. I have a few MZ Wallace bags from years ago but nothing too recent. I have to say this bag is pretty perfect for me. I live in a warm climate and walk everywhere and am pretty causal. This bag works perfectly for my lifestyle. It's light, has multiple carrying options, very cute, durable, room to throw in a sweater, and would even work at the beach.  I am very happy with this purchase, and I own a lot of "premiere" designer bags. This suits better.



That's great! We have lots of Small Sutton fans here. Such a cute style and holds so much more than you'd think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So good huh?  That Gunmetal Coated Lizzy is most used bag ever. If Small PL Roxy gets marked down I may have to get that too...



Yes, I have a feeling it's probably pretty close to gunmetal...maybe a bit darker? But I had never bought any of the coated twill before, and am impressed. It's definitely a bit heavier and you can feel that weight difference in a bag the size of Roxy, but it also adds a nice smidge of structure to a floppy style, which I love. I carried it last week in the grossest weather and it was fine. This will be perma-stash for me, as my winter workhorse. If Small Roxy hits a sale, I do highly recommend. I also love the Platinum Luster leather trim. Really pretty.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I have a feeling it's probably pretty close to gunmetal...maybe a bit darker? But I had never bought any of the coated twill before, and am impressed. It's definitely a bit heavier and you can feel that weight difference in a bag the size of Roxy, but it also adds a nice smidge of structure to a floppy style, which I love. I carried it last week in the grossest weather and it was fine. This will be perma-stash for me, as my winter workhorse. If Small Roxy hits a sale, I do highly recommend. I also love the Platinum Luster leather trim. Really pretty.



Is the small roxy in platinum luster the one that you bought that had a shorter strap drop?  I tried looking for the post, but couldn't remember if it was here or on facebook.  I've also never owned a small Roxy so I have no idea if the shorter strap would be a deal breaker for me.  Either way I'm tempted by the platinum luster bags and wish they would have been part of the xmas sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Is the small roxy in platinum luster the one that you bought that had a shorter strap drop?  I tried looking for the post, but couldn't remember if it was here or on facebook.  I've also never owned a small Roxy so I have no idea if the shorter strap would be a deal breaker for me.  Either way I'm tempted by the platinum luster bags and wish they would have been part of the xmas sale.



It was the p luster leather small roxy that had the shorter strap drop. I believe all the other small roxys have decent drops, ala Reba's photos of black and poppy. 

Yes, unless they're doing a sale for easter or something, I guess we won't see p luster on sale until June.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> It was the p luster leather small roxy that had the shorter strap drop. I believe all the other small roxys have decent drops, ala Reba's photos of black and poppy.
> 
> Yes, unless they're doing a sale for easter or something, I guess we won't see p luster on sale until June.



Oh good!  I had it in my head that it was the nylon luster small roxy! Now I'm even more tempted lol.   
Thank you!


----------



## mariposa08

Missaggie said:


> I recently purchased a black small Sutton from a local boutique. I have a few MZ Wallace bags from years ago but nothing too recent. I have to say this bag is pretty perfect for me. I live in a warm climate and walk everywhere and am pretty causal. This bag works perfectly for my lifestyle. It's light, has multiple carrying options, very cute, durable, room to throw in a sweater, and would even work at the beach.  I am very happy with this purchase, and I own a lot of "premiere" designer bags. This suits better.



I'm a long time mzw fan and got my first small sutton in the spring and it's been love ever since.  I love how light it is, but also how easy it is to stuff extras in it.


----------



## Hirisa

Missaggie said:


> I recently purchased a black small Sutton from a local boutique. I have a few MZ Wallace bags from years ago but nothing too recent. I have to say this bag is pretty perfect for me. I live in a warm climate and walk everywhere and am pretty causal. This bag works perfectly for my lifestyle. It's light, has multiple carrying options, very cute, durable, room to throw in a sweater, and would even work at the beach.  I am very happy with this purchase, and I own a lot of "premiere" designer bags. This suits better.


The small Sutton is a fab little bag! Versatile, cute, and sooo easy to carry. Since purchasing it, my camo small Sutton has been my most carried MZW bag. I'm thinking about a medium Sutton next.


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Unfortunately they rarely add additional styles to collections once launched, especially limited editions. Blue Camo is the only exception I can remember. I really wish they would do more than just medium metros of these fun patterns. They would sell out cute patterned  smuttons in a hot minute!


They also did a Bloomingdales exclusive with the blue orchid Mother's Day LE oxford.  Wish they'd do something similar again. Nevertheless, as ms p said, I'm sure there will be another must have down the road!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> They also did a Bloomingdales exclusive with the blue orchid Mother's Day LE oxford.  Wish they'd do something similar again. Nevertheless, as ms p said, I'm sure there will be another must have down the road!



That's right...I did not like that collection...blocked it from my memory!


----------



## ms p

MNBags said:


> They also did a Bloomingdales exclusive with the blue orchid Mother's Day LE oxford.  Wish they'd do something similar again. Nevertheless, as ms p said, I'm sure there will be another must have down the road!



Mother day is always the same floral pattern in different hue for past 3 years? Last year savoy and medium metro sold out really fast too.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Mother day is always the same floral pattern in different hue for past 3 years? Last year savoy and medium metro sold out really fast too.


These were the last 3 years of mother's day metros.


----------



## makn808

That b/w floral is amazing. And in small. I'd love one...


----------



## BethL

Today w/ my limerick code I ordered the bee charm which I'll use as a keychain. i thought there was one of a fox but I didn't see it online anymore.
Any ideas what new colors are coming for spring? or when the next color release will be?


----------



## LuvAllBags

BethL said:


> Today w/ my limerick code I ordered the bee charm which I'll use as a keychain. i thought there was one of a fox but I didn't see it online anymore.
> Any ideas what new colors are coming for spring? or when the next color release will be?



The bee is so cute! No idea on colors or next release. Hoping we see something new in Feb. The pantone color of the year is a bright green, and lots of designers seem to be doing navy and camel for spring. I think someone saw an instagram pic of a camel colored Abbey in an MZ photoshoot, so I guess we can expect that.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> These were the last 3 years of mother's day metros.



Love the first one. I have its predecessor and love it but these purples grab me every time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anyone make decisions about what to get with points? Not me...still undecided. Smoked Pearl and Mulberry Paige are the two on my radar,  and I'm intrigued by the colorblock leather metro.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I'm deff getting the Jim bag but I would had thought the reward points would had been there once I opened my email this morning still dont have them and its almost noon


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I'm deff getting the Jim bag but I would had thought the reward points would had been there once I opened my email this morning still dont have them and its almost noon



FB group says they are coming today. It's usually afternoon.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> FB group says they are coming today. It's usually afternoon.


YAY thank you cant wait!
Did you decide on which Paige yet?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> YAY thank you cant wait!
> Did you decide on which Paige yet?



Leaning toward Smoked Pearl.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Leaning toward Smoked Pearl.


I would go for this one also bc its deff a more versatile color and seems great for spring(which seems already here). Do you think it will be a keeper for you?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I called MZ customer Service about the rewards point and they said the emails haven't gone out yet but will by the end of the day. so hopefully it will be some time today


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I would go for this one also bc its deff a more versatile color and seems great for spring(which seems already here). Do you think it will be a keeper for you?



Oh yes, definitely. I adore gray and am currently obsessed with gray and gold combos. So fresh and contemporary! It will be a keeper unless I just don't like the color when I get it. But I think I will love it. [emoji173]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I feel like you will love it too Luv usually MZ greys don't disappoint and Smoked Pearl looks gorgeous online. I like that it has the red trim so pretty with the grey


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I just purchased the Jim bag so excited to get it and I hope I really like it


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> I just purchased the Jim bag so excited to get it and I hope I really like it



Yay! Love mine!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Redeemed my platinum gift, but did not order anything else yet.


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Redeemed my platinum gift, but did not order anything else yet.


Me too. A little tempted by Jane satchel, but holding off for now.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Yay! Love mine!


so happy to hear I hope I really love mine too


LuvAllBags said:


> Redeemed my platinum gift, but did not order anything else yet.


Platinum wow you sure did spent alot at MZ last year Luv maybe it's good you didnt rush to get anything yet. You have plenty of time to think b4 the points expire


----------



## dysterious

I want to redeem my Gold reward, but I also have another gift card and can't figure out if it's possible to use both. Not sure when customer service will respond but want to see if anyone knows? Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> so happy to hear I hope I really love mine too
> 
> Platinum wow you sure did spent alot at MZ last year Luv maybe it's good you didnt rush to get anything yet. You have plenty of time to think b4 the points expire



Oh yes...[emoji849][emoji12]. I spent too much. So I will enjoy the rewards at least!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dysterious said:


> I want to redeem my Gold reward, but I also have another gift card and can't figure out if it's possible to use both. Not sure when customer service will respond but want to see if anyone knows? Thanks!



They were having system glitches with the rewards codes tonight. Keep trying.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Off- topic but I thought you ladies would like. I recently stumbled across Thacker New York on FB.  Last week, I checked out their site and they were having an amazing sale. I got this bag and it completely fills my desire for MZ's Sparrow color. I don't like any of the Sparrow styles but really wanted something close to that darn color. 

First pic is more true to color...called Tearose. The leather is divine! I am attracted to bucket bags but they are black holes. This one has three inside pockets and two exterior pockets. Can be carried shoulder or cb and they sell different straps! I absolutely love it, and it was $159 on sale! Prices seem to have gone back up this week.


----------



## ms p

shoecrazy said:


> Me too. A little tempted by Jane satchel, but holding off for now.





LuvAllBags said:


> Redeemed my platinum gift, but did not order anything else yet.



I'm also contemplating to just order reward gift. Cannot decide between sparrow Jane satchel (rg/hw ) or smoked pearl Paige or color block m Sutton [emoji5]


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> They were having system glitches with the rewards codes tonight. Keep trying.


Major MZW weirdness.  Day before yesterday I had Platinum reward status, and as of right now, I have 0 rewards and no email!


----------



## ms p

dmc60 said:


> Major MZW weirdness.  Day before yesterday I had Platinum reward status, and as of right now, I have 0 rewards and no email!



Reward maybe be shown as redeemed. If no email received with the code contact mzw ?


----------



## dysterious

LuvAllBags said:


> They were having system glitches with the rewards codes tonight. Keep trying.


You're right. Was able to use both my codes tonight and order the Small Crosby!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Major MZW weirdness.  Day before yesterday I had Platinum reward status, and as of right now, I have 0 rewards and no email!



You may have to call them if you didn't get your rewards email. Did you check your spam folder?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dysterious said:


> You're right. Was able to use both my codes tonight and order the Small Crosby!


Can you let us know ur 1st thoughts on this bag when you receive it. I'm really liking Crosby line alot


----------



## dcooney4

For those that have small Roxy and decorate it , besides scarfs what do you put on it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> For those that have small Roxy and decorate it , besides scarfs what do you put on it?



I have also added the MZ mushroom tassels and a couple different Brighton clip-on silver hardware charms at different times...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> For those that have small Roxy and decorate it , besides scarfs what do you put on it?



Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...


----------



## makn808

O.M.G.
Cutest most adorable pup EVER!!!
And I love Scout's vest!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> O.M.G.
> Cutest most adorable pup EVER!!!
> And I love Scout's vest!



Thank you..  Sorry for off topic.., couldn't resist sharing with you guys. He's such a great little guy..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071


So so so so absolutely adorable!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Redeemed my platinum gift, but did not order anything else yet.



Same.  Since I was impatient on Crosby (which i loved on vacation) I am going to wait for the new items and see what catches my eye.   Jordan just doesnt do it for me (i'm selling my camo satchel ) and nothing else is calling my name.  I think new stuff will be out in a week or two.


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> You may have to call them if you didn't get your rewards email. Did you check your spam folder?


Yay!  Email was in my box this afternoon!  Really tempted by the Crosby.  Since my youngest is 14, I am seriously trying to carry less stuff - and I am finding my wonderful Tiger Eye Jane to be too big.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071


Omg he is so cute love ur puppy. we're trying to purchase our 1st home this year and my DH said then I can get a puppy


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] cute!!!! Dh & Dd love dog but we never have one sigh


----------



## dysterious

tua said:


> Can you let us know ur 1st thoughts on this bag when you receive it. I'm really liking Crosby line alot


Absolutely! I've been wanting a small bag and this one seems perfect.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> For those that have small Roxy and decorate it , besides scarfs what do you put on it?



I've the same q. Was contemplating to sell marcasite s Roxy but it's really a good size ... Now wondering maybe I just need to spice it up?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071



Awwww! Yay! So happy for you! He is the cutest and very preppy in his plaid vest! Adorable. I have a soft spot for mini schnauzers. Such serious little cuties.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Awwww! Yay! So happy for you! He is the cutest and very preppy in his plaid vest! Adorable. I have a soft spot for mini schnauzers. Such serious little cuties.



Oh they are..., but.., haven't felt like such a wet dishrag since I had real babies [emoji43]...omg...good thing he is so cute.  Done distracting!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071


Reba, as proud mom to a very bossy 11 yr. old mini schnauzer (Gus) I'm so happy for you!  I know you just lost your Barky McSchnauzer, and I'm so glad you got a new puppy.  And such a cute puppy!!!  And it's so nice to see natural ears!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071



OMG Reba, I love him!  So glad you have a new puppy!


----------



## BethL

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071


congrats! so cute!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered a Smoked Pearl Paige with points. Can't wait to see this color. Hoping it's the gray I've been searching for. All the others have disappointed me.


----------



## dysterious

tua said:


> Can you let us know ur 1st thoughts on this bag when you receive it. I'm really liking Crosby line alot


Got it today! Their shipping is always so fast. It's bigger than I expected, my kindle can easily fit inside along with a lot more. Even though I originally wanted a smaller bag I do really love it.  I'll have to be careful to not overstuff it because I can see how it can get heavy with so much space for things. It's gorgeous though!


----------



## Odebdo

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071



Reba....he is gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered a Smoked Pearl Paige with points. Can't wait to see this color. Hoping it's the gray I've been searching for. All the others have disappointed me.



Can't wait to see this Luv!

I carried my Sparrow Coco today....glad I caught this on the Facebook group sell thread....it is so unique!




Earlier this week it was Army Small Sutton




I read here but forget to post! So thought I would share a couple pictures.

Trying to decide on my rewards splurge....Regular Crosby or Leather Metro (black or colorblock) or leather small Sutton...since I can't decide I am not rushing it!


----------



## ms p

Odebo love your bags [emoji173]️ how do u find the color sparrow? The color is it hard to match clothes?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Wow that Sparrow Coco looks so beatifull


----------



## ms p

Totally agree Tua !


----------



## ms p

I'm thinking smoked pearl Paige or sparrow Jane satchel or regular Crosby [emoji166][emoji173]️[emoji2]


----------



## Odebdo

I am not a huge matchy person, but to me sparrow goes great as a nuetral....it is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Reba

Odebdo said:


> Can't wait to see this Luv!
> 
> I carried my Sparrow Coco today....glad I caught this on the Facebook group sell thread....it is so unique!
> 
> View attachment 3594474
> 
> 
> Earlier this week it was Army Small Sutton
> 
> View attachment 3594475
> 
> 
> I read here but forget to post! So thought I would share a couple pictures.
> 
> Trying to decide on my rewards splurge....Regular Crosby or Leather Metro (black or colorblock) or leather small Sutton...since I can't decide I am not rushing it!



Love this pic of Sparrow Coco. I love the color, the hardware, and the longer shoulder drop. Only thing I worry about, for my needs,  is how narrow the depth seems. Maybe all those exterior pockets help make-up for that...not sure though. Enjoy. Thanks for pics. I love seeing other's pics.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071



That face and those floppy ears! He's perfect.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That face and those floppy ears! He's perfect.



Ha ha...he's doing pretty great. Been home with us for 5 full days..somehow seems longer; that round-the-clock puppy/baby thing!   But, he's getting the knack of it all, and he's a complete snuggle-bug. 

Thanks to everyone for your puppy well wishes!


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba said:


> Almost purse-charm sized..., but a tad too big (weighing in at a whopping 4.9 lbs); my new mini schnauzer puppy Scout...
> View attachment 3593071



Adorable, Reba  congratulations [emoji173] -Mom of 2 Schnauzboys


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> I'm thinking smoked pearl Paige or sparrow Jane satchel or regular Crosby [emoji166][emoji173]️[emoji2]


Those are all good choices really  like all 3 bags alot but never seen the last two IRL


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Those are all good choices really  like all 3 bags alot but never seen the last two IRL



I'm thinking to strike out Crosby? Maybe black g/hw Frankie [emoji5] will wait for all the glorious reveal before I decide.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> I'm thinking to strike out Crosby? Maybe black g/hw Frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will wait for all the glorious reveal before I decide.


Is Frankie a heavy bag? Crosby and Frankie seem as they serve same purpose to me. They are both medium sized totes\satchels with top handles that can be carried on the shoulder. I do like the lightness of the Crosby bag tho


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Is Frankie a heavy bag? Crosby and Frankie seem as they serve same purpose to me. They are both medium sized totes\satchels with top handles that can be carried on the shoulder. I do like the lightness of the Crosby bag tho



It's heavier but not as heavy as Belle


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> It's heavier but not as heavy as Belle


In that case black Frankie is a must do you find all those exterior pockets useful I don't think I will be able to fill all of them up


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> In that case black Frankie is a must do you find all those exterior pockets useful I don't think I will be able to fill all of them up



I used to use all but it's really troublesome when I switch bag. It also took me a while before I remember where I keep all my things haha. I'm also having mzw bag fatigue (post binge during sale) so maybe this will be my last mzw purchase for a long time. Lol just to add I've been meaning to stay on a ban. I broke my ban really early (Jan [emoji87]) but I'm determine to start again [emoji28]. Can't wait to see all the rewards reveal ❣️[emoji5]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I used to use all but it's really troublesome when I switch bag. It also took me a while before I remember where I keep all my things haha. I'm also having mzw bag fatigue (post binge during sale) so maybe this will be my last mzw purchase for a long time. Lol just to add I've been meaning to stay on a ban. I broke my ban really early (Jan [emoji87]) but I'm determine to start again [emoji28]. Can't wait to see all the rewards reveal ❣️[emoji5]



^^^..."mzw bag fatigue"....[emoji33]...I have the flu...but, that sounds much, much more serious...☠️


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I'm thinking to strike out Crosby? Maybe black g/hw Frankie [emoji5] will wait for all the glorious reveal before I decide.



You had such a well-balanced collection the last time you showed us a pic. Maybe doing another shot like that would help.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ^^^..."mzw bag fatigue"....[emoji33]...I have the flu...but, that sounds much, much more serious...☠️



Unbelievable lol.

Hope you are feeling better [emoji253][emoji255][emoji254][emoji5]


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You had such a well-balanced collection the last time you showed us a pic. Maybe doing another shot like that would help.



I wanted to but embarrass to say I bought a few bags in Jan so I couldn't do the shoot earlier [emoji28] I'm receiving all tomorrow yeah! Can't wait to hear how u find Crosby [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Hirisa

ms p said:


> I wanted to but embarrass to say I bought a few bags in Jan so I couldn't do the shoot earlier [emoji28] I'm receiving all tomorrow yeah! Can't wait to hear how u find Crosby [emoji4][emoji173]️


I'm with you, ms p. I am sooo ready for some Crosby intel because I am low key obsessing over those bags at the moment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> ^^^..."mzw bag fatigue"....[emoji33]...I have the flu...but, that sounds much, much more serious...☠️



Ugh!!!! Oh no! Hope you feel better soon. The flu is the WORST.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I'm thinking to strike out Crosby? Maybe black g/hw Frankie [emoji5] will wait for all the glorious reveal before I decide.





tua said:


> Is Frankie a heavy bag? Crosby and Frankie seem as they serve same purpose to me. They are both medium sized totes\satchels with top handles that can be carried on the shoulder. I do like the lightness of the Crosby bag tho





Hirisa said:


> I'm with you, ms p. I am sooo ready for some Crosby intel because I am low key obsessing over those bags at the moment.



I have regular crosby in black. I really like it alot, but for me it doesn't hold enough for the work week. It's sized, IMO, around Clara size. Similar dimensions and has a great depth, but since it's so soft it squishes well against the body when not full. Straps are comfy and I love all the strap options. Lots of great compartments. Fits an iPad. The insides are Oxford material like the metros, so they are thin and slide around. If you don't like this, Crosby may not be for you. I have used mine a bunch and like it for weekends. I find it to be a bit too sporty and too small for work, but Jane is my perfect work bag, and Crosby is smaller than Jane. I can try to post some "what this bag holds" shots this week. If they made an exact version of this a few inches bigger all around, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Ugh!!!! Oh no! Hope you feel better soon. The flu is the WORST.



Thanks Luv...been sick since I got back from a trip over 2 weeks ago.., throw a new puppy that needs to go out in the cold every few mins into the mix...ugh...keep getting worse not better

I need more Spring releases to take my mind off my woes


----------



## Hirisa

LuvAllBags said:


> I have regular crosby in black. I really like it alot, but for me it doesn't hold enough for the work week. It's sized, IMO, around Clara size. Similar dimensions and has a great depth, but since it's so soft it squishes well against the body when not full. Straps are comfy and I love all the strap options. Lots of great compartments. Fits an iPad. The insides are Oxford material like the metros, so they are thin and slide around. If you don't like this, Crosby may not be for you. I have used mine a bunch and like it for weekends. I find it to be a bit too sporty and too small for work, but Jane is my perfect work bag, and Crosby is smaller than Jane. I can try to post some "what this bag holds" shots this week. If they made an exact version of this a few inches bigger all around, I'd be all over it.


Thank for this detailed writeup, Luv, it's super helpful!  I was looking at both the regular and small Crosby, so it's especially helpful to hear your thoughts on how they maintain their shape when full. I feel like these bags should have come with full leather bottoms- as comfy as the quilted Oxford material is, I'm not keen on how saggy the bottoms can become. Do the leather corner details help guard against that?


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Crosby
> 
> View attachment 3597882



Yeah u received! What are your thoughts?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> Yeah u received! What are your thoughts?



Ms P, it's LOVE. I haven't left the house yet but so far it is everything I wanted. I think it's the bag I was looking for when I joined tPF lo these many years ago! Basically, Crosby has cost me thousands of dollars by not being available back then [emoji38]

It does have a chemically smell but I think that will vent off with use. 

The leather is softer than I expected which is a very good thing, IMO. 

The three straps are overkill but I get why they couldn't decide which to include and just threw them all in. I will probably use it most with the chain strap which is very heavy and substantial. At least as long as I'm not carrying too much stuff. I have to test it fully loaded and see if the chain strap is still comfy. 

Any specific questions or pictures you'd like to see?


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ms P, it's LOVE. I haven't left the house yet but so far it is everything I wanted. I think it's the bag I was looking for when I joined tPF lo these many years ago! Basically, Crosby has cost me thousands of dollars by not being available back then [emoji38]
> 
> It does have a chemically smell but I think that will vent off with use.
> 
> The leather is softer than I expected which is a very good thing, IMO.
> 
> The three straps are overkill but I get why they couldn't decide which to include and just threw them all in. I will probably use it most with the chain strap which is very heavy and substantial. At least as long as I'm not carrying too much stuff. I have to test it fully loaded and see if the chain strap is still comfy.
> 
> Any specific questions or pictures you'd like to see?



Happy to hear it's THE BAG [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] for ü [emoji323][emoji323][emoji323]. Will u kindly have the regular Crosby and small Chelsea (or Frankie) hang up side by side? Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thanks Luv...been sick since I got back from a trip over 2 weeks ago.., throw a new puppy that needs to go out in the cold every few mins into the mix...ugh...keep getting worse not better
> 
> I need more Spring releases to take my mind off my woes


Oh no! Feel better soon.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh no! Feel better soon.



Thank you..longest running viral thing ever..., plenty of puppy-bonding time though. Although, combo of coughing/runny nose/tummy..nipped hands, fingers and toes...ugh.. l feel a comfort online shopping splurge coming on...


----------



## Reba

Namkha..that's so great that you love Crosby bag so much. Keep us updated after you use it. Will be interested to hear how the structure holds up with daily use. Looks great with your [emoji180]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> Happy to hear it's THE BAG [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] for ü [emoji323][emoji323][emoji323]. Will u kindly have the regular Crosby and small Chelsea (or Frankie) hang up side by side? Thanks!


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3598127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598129
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598131


I like this comparison.  Would like to see Crosby next to Jane.  Are these bags loaded with regular heavy stuff, or is this with light stuffing?  Thanks.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbmb said:


> I like this comparison.  Would like to see Crosby next to Jane.  Are these bags loaded with regular heavy stuff, or is this with light stuffing?  Thanks.



Here ya go! Jane and small Chelsea were pretty stuffed with tissue paper. Crosby is medium full. 

I was also pleasantly surprised by how glidey the zippers are -- almost like rose gold.


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Here ya go! Jane and small Chelsea were pretty stuffed with tissue paper. Crosby is medium full.
> 
> I was also pleasantly surprised by how glidey the zippers are -- almost like rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3598277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598280


Thank you, that is so helpful!  I am still drawn to Crosby, but Luv's comments about the smaller size and slippery lining concern me.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

It really depends on how you will use it. I agree with Luv that Crosby can't be the all-in-one work bag. For me Jane is great for files, laptop, and personal items. Crosby is really just a purse and easily fits personal items, iPad, and a couple of books but not files or laptop. Crosby is in the Mia, Jorbo, Bea, small Chelsea, smutton use-case category for me, whereas Jane, regular Chelsea, etc, are more in the work bag / tote category.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> It really depends on how you will use it. I agree with Luv that Crosby can't be the all-in-one work bag. For me Jane is great for files, laptop, and personal items. Crosby is really just a purse and easily fits personal items, iPad, and a couple of books but not files or laptop. Crosby is in the Mia, Jorbo, Bea, small Chelsea, smutton use-case category for me, whereas Jane, regular Chelsea, etc, are more in the work bag / tote category.



Yes - this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you..longest running viral thing ever..., plenty of puppy-bonding time though. Although, combo of coughing/runny nose/tummy..nipped hands, fingers and toes...ugh.. l feel a comfort online shopping splurge coming on...



Ugh! I had a cold last week/weekend and it made me want to buy cozy sweaters and slippers. I resisted but came oh so close to comfort online shopping!  So glad you have the puppy to cuddle with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hirisa said:


> Thank for this detailed writeup, Luv, it's super helpful!  I was looking at both the regular and small Crosby, so it's especially helpful to hear your thoughts on how they maintain their shape when full. I feel like these bags should have come with full leather bottoms- as comfy as the quilted Oxford material is, I'm not keen on how saggy the bottoms can become. Do the leather corner details help guard against that?



Yes, I think the leather corners do help. It also has a base shaper in it. I read in the FB group that Small Crosby does too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I received Smoked Pearl Paige today. Love it! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> It really depends on how you will use it. I agree with Luv that Crosby can't be the all-in-one work bag. For me Jane is great for files, laptop, and personal items. Crosby is really just a purse and easily fits personal items, iPad, and a couple of books but not files or laptop. Crosby is in the Mia, Jorbo, Bea, small Chelsea, smutton use-case category for me, whereas Jane, regular Chelsea, etc, are more in the work bag / tote category.


Looking at your pictures, I noticed some similarities between Crosby and the 2014-15 version of Coco that I have.  Different fabric and more zippers on Crosby, but very similar measurements (Coco 12x4.5x9 and Crosby 12x5x8.75).  I found Coco to be a smidge too small, and the 9" single strap annoying.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Looking at your pictures, I noticed some similarities between Crosby and the 2014-15 version of Coco that I have.  Different fabric and more zippers on Crosby, but very similar measurements (Coco 12x4.5x9 and Crosby 12x5x8.75).  I found Coco to be a smidge too small, and the 9" single strap annoying.



Looking at her pics reminded me of something too...   the double leather straps look so nice and comfortable and same size and drop of the ones on the old Alice style. That, is the bag I should not have sold - but did. Navy Alice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Looking at your pictures, I noticed some similarities between Crosby and the 2014-15 version of Coco that I have.  Different fabric and more zippers on Crosby, but very similar measurements (Coco 12x4.5x9 and Crosby 12x5x8.75).  I found Coco to be a smidge too small, and the 9" single strap annoying.



Yes! This must be made on the Coco 2.0 pattern.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Looking at her pics reminded me of something too...   the double leather straps look so nice and comfortable and same size and drop of the ones on the old Alice style. That, is the bag I should not have sold - but did. Navy Alice.



Navy Alice was so pretty!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Navy Alice was so pretty!



[emoji22].   Saw that there was one on eBay recently.  Idk if I even care at this point, cause I like really new condition. Maybe they will fall in a time machine and re-issue some goodies with all the bells [emoji348] and whistles. Red edging, gleaming gold hardware, leather tassel zip pulls; all the lovely things that put them on the map.    Before..tone on tone nylon/leather, before tiny microscope triangle MZ zip pulls, before those zip pulls were hung on by o-rings that look like cheap day key rings from the car shop!  Sorry...still sick..ugly truth seeping...but, am I wrong?   I wish for one of my oldies..and I would give back half my newbies


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> [emoji22].   Saw that there was one on eBay recently.  Idk if I even care at this point, cause I like really new condition. Maybe they will fall in a time machine and re-issue some goodies with all the bells [emoji348] and whistles. Red edging, gleaming gold hardware, leather tassel zip pulls; all the lovely things that put them on the map.    Before..tone on tone nylon/leather, before tiny microscope triangle MZ zip pulls, before those zip pulls were hung on by o-rings that look like cheap day key rings from the car shop!  Sorry...still sick..ugly truth seeping...but, am I wrong?   I wish for one of my oldies..and I would give back half my newbies



How about Jane satchel? Similar to Alice but no side pockets. Has rose gold hw & xbody strap but no red edge


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> How about Jane satchel? Similar to Alice but no side pockets. Has rose gold hw & xbody strap but no red edge



It's ok.., maybe lovely in person.., doesn't call out to me...


----------



## Reba

I am going to share a pic of a gift I received. It's from a company I found on Instagram and had been admiring, my daughter surprised me with something from there [emoji4]. The bag is made from a material similar to the Platinum Luster coated material, and has beautiful soft leather trim on handles, bottom of bag and other details. The interior is lined with a cotton twill with great pocketing. If you visit the site, you will see, you can pick a style bag, a fabric, whether or not you want stripe or monogram and if you do a choice of many colors...and a choice of leather trims..so fun!  Site is barringtongifts.com  Quality is excellent.

Pics are not loading..maybe cause of [emoji300]️ storm?  Will try later...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I am going to share a pic of a gift I received. It's from a company I found on Instagram and had been admiring, my daughter surprised me with something from there [emoji4]. The bag is made from a material similar to the Platinum Luster coated material, and has beautiful soft leather trim on handles, bottom of bag and other details. The interior is lined with a cotton twill with great pocketing. If you visit the site, you will see, you can pick a style bag, a fabric, whether or not you want stripe or monogram and if you do a choice of many colors...and a choice of leather trims..so fun!  Site is barringtongifts.com  Quality is excellent.
> 
> Pics are not loading..maybe cause of [emoji300]️ storm?  Will try later...



Please share when pics come back online! I love Barrington  Gifts! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Reba

Pic from my earlier post..



Will use this Spring on a trip; then this Spring/Summer as a fun purse.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Love that, Reba! Fun and sophisticated at the same time. And so thoughtful of your daughter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Pic from my earlier post..
> View attachment 3601384
> 
> 
> Will use this Spring on a trip; then this Spring/Summer as a fun purse.



Absolutely love it!!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love that, Reba! Fun and sophisticated at the same time. And so thoughtful of your daughter.





LuvAllBags said:


> Absolutely love it!!



You guys are so nice..; was sweet of college student!  Told her-that saved Summer job money is for gas, off-campus food... she said she wanted me to have. Feeding mom's addiction I guess..ha ha.  Good kid in so many ways...will treasure it.


----------



## ms p

Reba the bag is gorgeous and best of all it's a gift from your DD. What a sweet heart [emoji176][emoji178][emoji175]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love it. I want one! Tell me about weight?


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love it. I want one! Tell me about weight?



Super lightweight. Opposite side has a great zip pocket trimmed in the leather, perfect for phone/keys.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I seriously love it. What a great tote that matches black grey and brown! And blue pink and red! I'm sold!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does it stand up when empty?


----------



## Reba

Yes. The bottom is leather, but flat..stands up when empty...


----------



## mariposa08

FYI -- the mzw website has possibly been hacked.  Some of us have had to cancel our CCs and have been locked out of our mzw accounts.  I was able to get into mine, but it has someone else info in it but my CC info (which I deleted).


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> FYI -- the mzw website has possibly been hacked.  Some of us have had to cancel our CCs and have been locked out of our mzw accounts.  I was able to get into mine, but it has someone else info in it but my CC info (which I deleted).



Thank you. Just went in and deleted my cc info. Everything looked ok.., but who knows..


----------



## Hirisa

Thanks for the heads up! I never save CCs to websites (too dangerous) but wanted to make sure everything was cool. Looks fine!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My account was fine too. Deleted my cc info, changed pw, and tightened up my fraud alerts just in case.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What's everyone looking forward to in terms of MZ bags this spring? There's talk of a new green called Kale, so I'm excited. As always, folks are hoping for a good pink, and I'm wondering if we might finally see a pretty caribbean water-color blue. A girl can dream! I'd also be excited for a slate blue or denim blue type of color that incorporates gray tones and is not all the way to navy. 

Word in the fb group is the next release will be neutrals with brights later in spring. Knowing a green is coming will keep my $$ in my wallet until then. I still have points left if something really grabs me.


----------



## Reba

Not sure Luv...it's hard for me sometimes to project Spring/Summer wants..especially when Blizzard warnings are in effect [emoji300]️[emoji300]️!  I really would love a classic navy with gold hardware and red edging though..., no matter what the season..in Summer that just says nautical...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Not sure Luv...it's hard for me sometimes to project Spring/Summer wants..especially when Blizzard warnings are in effect [emoji300]️[emoji300]️!  I really would love a classic navy with gold hardware and red edging though..., no matter what the season..in Summer that just says nautical...



Agree! That's a perfect combo. I have an old navy Jane with the red edge and gold hw. Still love it. I have a feeling we'll see more navy from MZ soon. Navy is one of fashion's big spring colors.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for the heads up. Just checked and deleted info.


----------



## dcooney4

Do you find your style changing and do you think it will change back? Right now I am really into crossbody bags and flat handled totes. What are your favorite styles?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It does and it will!
So much. Right now I'm into hands free and room to tote diapers but later I know I'll be into shoulder bags that are smaller and less convenient but so stylish.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find your style changing and do you think it will change back? Right now I am really into crossbody bags and flat handled totes. What are your favorite styles?



Sort of. I have a rotation of styles or leather types I'm attracted to and that attraction comes and goes, so I've learned to keep at least 1 favorite of each style or leather type. Example: I love weathered leather - Balenciaga style - but it's generally not work appropriate for me. But every once in a while I get a hankering. So I have one bag I pull out when I'm feeling the desire for the edgier bag. This works best for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find your style changing and do you think it will change back? Right now I am really into crossbody bags and flat handled totes. What are your favorite styles?



Fave styles are, no specific order: 1) single strap bucket/ bags with at least 5" depth; 2) short handle satchels with great pocketing; and 3) double handle, large shoulder bags with pocketing like MZW Jane or Frankie. 

I am doing an extensive de-stashing right now and remembered I have alot of amazing bucket bags/deep hobos. And I still love them. Kept every single one. They were not my intuitive faves but when I move into one I am so happy! Single shoulder strap! Clean lines! One of my all time loves is by a gal who used to be on etsy but now has her own web site. The other is my precious Shinola hobo. Ridiculously expensive but worth every penny for how much I love it. It is a forever bag and thrills me every time I carry it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find your style changing and do you think it will change back? Right now I am really into crossbody bags and flat handled totes. What are your favorite styles?



I have always loved girly looking satchels...but they are not always practical. Crossbody styles I love for convenience and comfort; but must have a 3-4" depth- no silly flat crossbodies. And, love the look and convenience of a tote; when needed. When my family was young, totes were my bag of choice; because I hauled everybody's stuff. When I am running life's endless errands, crossbodies fit the bill. And, when I get to go "out" somewhere good, girly satchel.  And, love a great backpack/purse too!  I am glad that am not in the part of my life where I had just one bag year round..and can change it up with my mood or situation. I guess I just thought of one thing that didn't get worse with age [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Sort of. I have a rotation of styles or leather types I'm attracted to and that attraction comes and goes, so I've learned to keep at least 1 favorite of each style or leather type. Example: I love weathered leather - Balenciaga style - but it's generally not work appropriate for me. But every once in a while I get a hankering. So I have one bag I pull out when I'm feeling the desire for the edgier bag. This works best for me.


I love the idea of keeping at least one of a certain style . I always tend to buy multiples when I like a bag. This way if the love comes back around I won't have to pay through the nose to get one again.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> What's everyone looking forward to in terms of MZ bags this spring? There's talk of a new green called Kale, so I'm excited. As always, folks are hoping for a good pink, and I'm wondering if we might finally see a pretty caribbean water-color blue. A girl can dream! I'd also be excited for a slate blue or denim blue type of color that incorporates gray tones and is not all the way to navy.
> 
> Word in the fb group is the next release will be neutrals with brights later in spring. Knowing a green is coming will keep my $$ in my wallet until then. I still have points left if something really grabs me.



More neutrals. Sigh. That would be neutrals on top of the ones they just released. I get that they must do well for them but such a snooze. 

I would love a great vibrant print (think Celebration) and some jewel tones with depth. And a reissue of Mia v2. Something cool in traditional camo would be fun, too, but not the "sporty" line. I don't need a thing, though, so bring on the neutrals!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find your style changing and do you think it will change back? Right now I am really into crossbody bags and flat handled totes. What are your favorite styles?



Mine changed as I tried different things over the period of a few years but it has settled right back where it started, with one exception -- I now really enjoy a certain kind of satchel, though not for everyday.


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Do you find your style changing and do you think it will change back? Right now I am really into crossbody bags and flat handled totes. What are your favorite styles?



My default has always been single strap, top zip bags, so hobos in general. As I get older I now need an adjustable strap for cb wear. And since I left the corporate environment, I'm a casual style gal, nothing structured or fancy.
I've tried to love totes but I can't seem to adjust. I do have a couple of totes I'm keeping for sentimental reasons, not practicality.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ladies who purchased Crosby, how are you finding it? I really like it, but it's an awkward size for me. A few inches too small for work week, kind of too big for weekend. I like it enough to hang onto it, but am definitely wishing it was a bit larger. It could easily be an everyday bag organization-wise, but not size-wise. Loving the strap options! For now I will keep using it for weekends.


----------



## Reba

Luv..btw.., have you shared pics of new Paige yet?  How's the grey color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv..btw.., have you shared pics of new Paige yet?  How's the grey color?



I forgot! Here it is. Hard color to capture. Will try to get daylight pics this week if we actually get some sun.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oops! Sorry it's sideways. I like it. The red edging and gold hw bring it to life a bit. I'm hearing some of the fb group gals don't love it, but I do. It's the gray I've been wanting. No purple tones, medium gray color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really wanted to like Marcasite but in the end it fell flat for me. I wanted marcasite to be an interesting gray/brown like actual marcasite, but I found it to be boring. I'm really into contrast right now, so I'm loving pops of gold hw and am so,glad the red edging is making a comeback, at least for some bags. 

I can't remember all of their other grays...I know I personally didn't love seagull. I thought it was bland. There were many fans of steel, but I never had that one. I also never had stone, and I know that was popular because it had saffiano leather trim. There was Ash...meh. Anthracite...it was ok. Magnet was amazing and I regret not getting it. It was so dark it was difficult to tell it from black. But it had awesome red zipper pulls and gold hw.


----------



## Reba

Yes..., Magnet.., was my last grey regret..., dark but, gold and red..loved contrast.  That is why this was interesting to me.  Yours looks good [emoji106]. I so wish Paige were a tad bit wider..., or...do I need to stop being so ridiculous with the excess that I carry.  My lifestyle at this point really doesn't call for much.., is more my OCD that makes me pack too much.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes..., Magnet.., was my last grey regret..., dark but, gold and red..loved contrast.  That is why this was interesting to me.  Yours looks good [emoji106]. I so wish Paige were a tad bit wider..., or...do I need to stop being so ridiculous with the excess that I carry.  My lifestyle at this point really doesn't call for much.., is more my OCD that makes me pack too much.


I just love Paige. I love that it holds its shape very well and it fits all my necessities but without allowing me to carry to much extra junk. I am contemplating getting a third Paige or another small Roxy if they make one in a color I like. Ditto for Lizzy!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Yes..., Magnet.., was my last grey regret..., dark but, gold and red..loved contrast.  That is why this was interesting to me.  Yours looks good [emoji106]. I so wish Paige were a tad bit wider..., or...do I need to stop being so ridiculous with the excess that I carry.  My lifestyle at this point really doesn't call for much.., is more my OCD that makes me pack too much.



Add me to the ocd list [emoji23] dd is already 9 years old why do I still feel oblige to carry extras for just in case moments


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Add me to the ocd list [emoji23] dd is already 9 years old why do I still feel oblige to carry extras for just in case moments



Not even for kid moments in my case..., makeup extras I never touch.., a whole pouch of just in case items..nail clippers, pain reliever, dental picks...the list goes on and on.. I always have tissues and wipes and sanitizer..but, wait...my husband will say...     "can I have a tissue?"   Damn.., don't you know that's always when I have everything including a bottle opener, but used my last tissue yesterday!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Not even for kid moments in my case..., makeup extras I never touch.., a whole pouch of just in case items..nail clippers, pain reliever, dental picks...the list goes on and on.. I always have tissues and wipes and sanitizer..but, wait...my husband will say...     "can I have a tissue?"   Damn.., don't you know that's always when I have everything including a bottle opener, but used my last tissue yesterday!!!



Yes! I have my just in case pouch but rarely need to crack into it...but when I do, I'm glad to have it. Plus pain reliever is a must for out-of-the-blue headache, hand sanitizer, hand lotion, lip balm, mints, pen, tiny notebook, sunglasses, tissues, feminine products...PLUS wallet, and water bottle. I skip cosmetic case on weekend but do carry it during the week, plus dayplanner, work notebook and laptop on at least Mon/Fri.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes..., Magnet.., was my last grey regret..., dark but, gold and red..loved contrast.  That is why this was interesting to me.  Yours looks good [emoji106]. I so wish Paige were a tad bit wider..., or...do I need to stop being so ridiculous with the excess that I carry.  My lifestyle at this point really doesn't call for much.., is more my OCD that makes me pack too much.



Not ridiculous...you have to use what works best for you. Too bad this one didn't come in Lizzy. They don't do enough Lizzys anymore, IMO.


----------



## ms p

Lol Reba I always carry at least 2-3 packet of tissues & wet wipes haha

Talking about makeup I've 4 lip balm/ tint in my bag and I don't use any usually haha


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Lol Reba I always carry at least 2-3 packet of tissues & wet wipes haha
> 
> Talking about makeup I've 4 lip balm/ tint in my bag and I don't use any usually haha



Right now, with having my recent sickness , there are 3 packs of tissues in there!!  And, yes...always am surprised to see how many colors of lip products I can "shop" out of my purse stash!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Not ridiculous...you have to use what works best for you. Too bad this one didn't come in Lizzy. They don't do enough Lizzys anymore, IMO.



You are right.. not silly really. I have tried to pare down. It's a comfort zone thing. I like to have my things with me..and that's it. And, yes..Lizzy seems to have been dropped from favor. I actually called and asked them about whether or not they had plans in the upcoming seasons for Lizzy. I was asking, as I would not have bought Tiger Eye, if there was a promise of others coming in a season or two. As usual, no help. Gave some answer like "we will not be sharing more details at this time".  Gee thanks!

Didn't want a color rundown- just a yes or no there will be more or not in 2017


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just love Paige. I love that it holds its shape very well and it fits all my necessities but without allowing me to carry to much extra junk. I am contemplating getting a third Paige or another small Roxy if they make one in a color I like. Ditto for Lizzy!



You and I must have similar needs and tastes in styles..have very similar collections.


----------



## teafortwo

Hi ladies!  I'm planning to purchase my first MZ Wallace for travel this spring/summer.  I can't decide between the Paige and the Haley.  I initially thought I'd get the Paige, but now I'm wondering if it'll be too small.  I have two tweenagers and they sometimes have me hold things for them...as well as my husband (like his readers).  Any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Reba

teafortwo said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm planning to purchase my first MZ Wallace for travel this spring/summer.  I can't decide between the Paige and the Haley.  I initially thought I'd get the Paige, but now I'm wondering if it'll be too small.  I have two tweenagers and they sometimes have me hold things for them...as well as my husband (like his readers).  Any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated!!



Depends on what you will carry. I find Paige a smidge limiting. Hayley is great, maybe a bit bulky for travel - but, when not filled all the way, these bags just seem to conform to your body and not bulk up. While on a trip recently, I saw a very stylish petite older woman who was caring for her elderly husband...she was wearing a beautiful Navy Hayley, and it didn't overwhelm her at all...I could tell too that the bag was serving her well.   You might want to look at Lizzy too, which has added depth than Paige; and can handle a smidge more - but, not as much as Hayley.


----------



## teafortwo

Thanks, Reba!  I will definitely check out the Lizzy; it sounds like a good in-between size.  And, I think you confirmed my concerns about the Paige being a tad small.  And, good to know if I don't overfill the bags they will conform to my body.  Plus, a little extra space for souvenirs is always a good thing.  Thanks again!


----------



## LuvAllBags

teafortwo said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm planning to purchase my first MZ Wallace for travel this spring/summer.  I can't decide between the Paige and the Haley.  I initially thought I'd get the Paige, but now I'm wondering if it'll be too small.  I have two tweenagers and they sometimes have me hold things for them...as well as my husband (like his readers).  Any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated!!



Hi! Will you carry cross-body? Agree with Reba's recos but I also really like the Jordan line if you shoulder carry as well. Such comfy straps! And has multiple carry options. But currently only comes in black...not a great summer color. Mia is another good cb style if you like a more north/south style but again only in black, unfortunately.


----------



## teafortwo

Thank you, LuvAllBags!  I will be wearing cross-body most of the time while traveling.  I'm also eyeing the Mia, now, as you suggested.  I do like a north/south profile since I'm petite.  I'm hoping they will come out with some other color options for Spring.  I will purchase online from either Nordstrom or Bloomingdales.  Do you think black would look too severe for summer travel in Italy?  I wear mostly neutral clothing--beige, white, grey, black (makes packing easier!).  Thanks again!  This forum is so helpful!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! I have my just in case pouch but rarely need to crack into it...but when I do, I'm glad to have it. Plus pain reliever is a must for out-of-the-blue headache, hand sanitizer, hand lotion, lip balm, mints, pen, tiny notebook, sunglasses, tissues, feminine products...PLUS wallet, and water bottle. I skip cosmetic case on weekend but do carry it during the week, plus dayplanner, work notebook and laptop on at least Mon/Fri.



As SOON as I leave something out, I need it. Even if I've been carrying it around for two years and never once used it. Guaranteed. Plus, I use the nail clippers on DH all the time. That man gets hang nails like nobody's business


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Ladies who purchased Crosby, how are you finding it? I really like it, but it's an awkward size for me. A few inches too small for work week, kind of too big for weekend. I like it enough to hang onto it, but am definitely wishing it was a bit larger. It could easily be an everyday bag organization-wise, but not size-wise. Loving the strap options! For now I will keep using it for weekends.



I'm loving mine, carried with chain and short leather straps. My main complaint is that the patch pockets are too shallow. They could easily have made them deeper but didn't. Fortunately there are enough other pockets to accommodate stuff that would normally go into them. Just mildly peeved that I can't use my standard config, as a result. 

Totally get what you're saying about size. For me this is a great bag for when I want to carry all my basic things plus iPad, a book, and a small water bottle. Then there's still space if I accumulate small items along the way. I can also stuff gloves, scarf, and hat in there -- when I'm at the chiro for an adjustment, for example.


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm loving mine, carried with chain and short leather straps. My main complaint is that the patch pockets are too shallow. They could easily have made them deeper but didn't. Fortunately there are enough other pockets to accommodate stuff that would normally go into them. Just mildly peeved that I can't use my standard config, as a result.
> 
> Totally get what you're saying about size. For me this is a great bag for when I want to carry all my basic things plus iPad, a book, and a small water bottle. Then there's still space if I accumulate small items along the way. I can also stuff gloves, scarf, and hat in there -- when I'm at the chiro for an adjustment, for example.


Do you think Crosby is the bag we all admired last year when Monica carried it in the video?  All the posted pics I've seen so far make it look more boxy/rectangular than Monica's looked to me.  Is yours still boxy even when weighted down?   Thanks.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbmb said:


> Do you think Crosby is the bag we all admired last year when Monica carried it in the video?  All the posted pics I've seen so far make it look more boxy/rectangular than Monica's looked to me.  Is yours still boxy even when weighted down?   Thanks.



Crosby is definitely that bag. Here it is with stuff in it. Looks a bit boxy but it really doesn't feel that way to me. With this strap it carries hobo comfy. I think it gets boxy looking when it has a lot in it. There are so many pockets from front to back that t can get pretty thick.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Crosby is definitely that bag. Here it is with stuff in it. Looks a bit boxy but it really doesn't feel that way to me. With this strap it carries hobo comfy. I think it gets boxy looking when it has a lot in it. There are so many pockets from front to back that t can get pretty thick.
> 
> View attachment 3604715



Looks great on you!  And, as usual, I am a little distracted by the great looking woodwork in the background...is that a hobby of someone's? So pretty..


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Looks great on you!  And, as usual, I am a little distracted by the great looking woodwork in the background...is that a hobby of someone's? So pretty..



Good eye, Reba! That little fella was carved by a family friend. He made this chess set. 






You can see new-to-me Charcoal Luster Jane all packed up and ready for work tomorrow in the background, along with DH's knee.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Good eye, Reba! That little fella was carved by a family friend. He made this chess set.
> 
> View attachment 3604954
> 
> View attachment 3604955
> 
> 
> You can see new-to-me Charcoal Luster Jane all packed up and ready for work tomorrow in the background, along with DH's knee.



OMG...that is amazing. Such talent.  Wow.   I have a collection of hand carved Santas by a talented man I follow at art shows...  admire your friends talent...treasure those pieces!


----------



## Reba

Oh...Charcoal Luster!  Nice too!  Is it Jane or Baby Jane?  I was tempted by a Baby on eBay recently...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> OMG...that is amazing. Such talent.  Wow.   I have a collection of hand carved Santas by a talented man I follow at art shows...  admire your friends talent...treasure those pieces!



We do. This man has such an interesting story. He actually lost a leg and carved his own wooden leg. It has a secret compartment with a hinged door! He's a true iconoclast. My DH learned blacksmithing from him.

It's a Jane! Number 5 for me [emoji5]. From now on it's one in, one out.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> We do. This man has such an interesting story. He actually lost a leg and carved his own wooden leg. It has a secret compartment with a hinged door! He's a true iconoclast. My DH learned blacksmithing from him.
> 
> It's a Jane! Number 5 for me [emoji5]. From now on it's one in, one out.



Wow.., in awe of such people who have such awesome talent and grit in life. 

You, it sounds,have a great collection. Would love to see an updated pic or list sometime. I will have to visit the way-back machine of our pics thread. I just remember that you had some of the cooler ones.., the Mia with the studs, and the greenish muted print...need to check them out.  Hope you still have the oldies..


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> As SOON as I leave something out, I need it. Even if I've been carrying it around for two years and never once used it. Guaranteed. Plus, I use the nail clippers on DH all the time. That man gets hang nails like nobody's business



Yes!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

teafortwo said:


> Thank you, LuvAllBags!  I will be wearing cross-body most of the time while traveling.  I'm also eyeing the Mia, now, as you suggested.  I do like a north/south profile since I'm petite.  I'm hoping they will come out with some other color options for Spring.  I will purchase online from either Nordstrom or Bloomingdales.  Do you think black would look too severe for summer travel in Italy?  I wear mostly neutral clothing--beige, white, grey, black (makes packing easier!).  Thanks again!  This forum is so helpful!



I think the black Mia would be great for your travels! It will go with everything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm loving mine, carried with chain and short leather straps. My main complaint is that the patch pockets are too shallow. They could easily have made them deeper but didn't. Fortunately there are enough other pockets to accommodate stuff that would normally go into them. Just mildly peeved that I can't use my standard config, as a result.
> 
> Totally get what you're saying about size. For me this is a great bag for when I want to carry all my basic things plus iPad, a book, and a small water bottle. Then there's still space if I accumulate small items along the way. I can also stuff gloves, scarf, and hat in there -- when I'm at the chiro for an adjustment, for example.



Agree on the patch pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Do you think Crosby is the bag we all admired last year when Monica carried it in the video?  All the posted pics I've seen so far make it look more boxy/rectangular than Monica's looked to me.  Is yours still boxy even when weighted down?   Thanks.



Definitely. It does not carry boxy, IMO, but it is deep.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Good eye, Reba! That little fella was carved by a family friend. He made this chess set.
> 
> View attachment 3604954
> 
> View attachment 3604955
> 
> 
> You can see new-to-me Charcoal Luster Jane all packed up and ready for work tomorrow in the background, along with DH's knee.



This is incredible! What talent!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> We do. This man has such an interesting story. He actually lost a leg and carved his own wooden leg. It has a secret compartment with a hinged door! He's a true iconoclast. My DH learned blacksmithing from him.
> 
> It's a Jane! Number 5 for me [emoji5]. From now on it's one in, one out.



Your DH can blacksmith? Very cool!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> We do. This man has such an interesting story. He actually lost a leg and carved his own wooden leg. It has a secret compartment with a hinged door! He's a true iconoclast. My DH learned blacksmithing from him.
> 
> It's a Jane! Number 5 for me [emoji5]. From now on it's one in, one out.



5 Jane Club!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Wow.., in awe of such people who have such awesome talent and grit in life.
> 
> You, it sounds,have a great collection. Would love to see an updated pic or list sometime. I will have to visit the way-back machine of our pics thread. I just remember that you had some of the cooler ones.., the Mia with the studs, and the greenish muted print...need to check them out.  Hope you still have the oldies..



The collection has been pared down quite a bit. Been thinking about a family shot. Will try to find time in the next few days. We should all share collection pics. It feels like we've all been refining our likes and dislikes so it will be interesting to see where we've landed. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Your DH can blacksmith? Very cool!



Loosely speaking, he can [emoji6]. Don't ask him to shoe your horse. 



LuvAllBags said:


> 5 Jane Club!



[high five!]


----------



## makn808

Namkha, thank you for today's smile sentence:

don't ask him to shoe your horse.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loosely speaking, he can [emoji6]. Don't ask him to shoe your horse. 





This cracked me up!


----------



## Reba

Have really enjoyed the monogram hang tag that I got from MZ with the 3 [emoji173]️'s. It finished my Roxy nicely without being too much. I had points, so I bought an initial one, and another charm; both looking forward to Spring when I start using my Blue Camo Roxy more..here's pics in case you're interested..


----------



## Reba

Well, I had asked Namkha for an update on her collection..only cause I feel she must have some pretties!  I really would love to see or hear about everyone's! I feel like you guys already know mine..but, while I wait for Scout to stop yelping in his crate so I can do a few things without being nipped at...

My everyday workhorse bags...

Lizzy: Black, Tigereye and Gunmetal coated Twill.   Small Roxy: Black Mineral, Poppy, and Blue Camo   Small Sutton in Maroon

Little bit Girly (but can still be used all the time/ especially Clove);  Kara in Clove and Black with Gold hardware and beautiful Bea with Rosegold hardware

Smaller everyday or night out...Penny in Quilted Mercury also Bordeaux with silver hardware

One Tote...use as purse on days I need to carry a lot and have used on many trips; City Tote in Kingsport Grey with rose gold hardware. 

That makes 13...plus a blue Greta wallet, a blue Metro flat savoy and just a few mushrooms/ charms [emoji6]...  that's from memory. Could be forgetting someone - but, 13 is my lucky number...married on it, gave birth in room # and many more...maybe I should buy 13 more MZ's to seal the deal!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Have really enjoyed the monogram hang tag that I got from MZ with the 3 [emoji173]️'s. It finished my Roxy nicely without being too much. I had points, so I bought an initial one, and another charm; both looking forward to Spring when I start using my Blue Camo Roxy more..here's pics in case you're interested..
> View attachment 3606526
> 
> View attachment 3606527



LOVE blue camo Smoxy. Must remind myself it didn't work for me. Yours looks great with the charms -- the ladybug is especially cute on Smoxy.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> LOVE blue camo Smoxy. Must remind myself it didn't work for me. Yours looks great with the charms -- the ladybug is especially cute on Smoxy.



Bummer didn't work for you. I am just at the point where I don't need to be lugging too much stuff anymore; so is a good size.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Well, I had asked Namkha for an update on her collection..only cause I feel she must have some pretties!  I really would love to see or hear about everyone's! I feel like you guys already know mine..but, while I wait for Scout to stop yelping in his crate so I can do a few things without being nipped at...
> 
> My everyday workhorse bags...
> 
> Lizzy: Black, Tigereye and Gunmetal coated Twill.   Small Roxy: Black Mineral, Poppy, and Blue Camo   Small Sutton in Maroon
> 
> Little bit Girly (but can still be used all the time/ especially Clove);  Kara in Clove and Black with Gold hardware and beautiful Bea with Rosegold hardware
> 
> Smaller everyday or night out...Penny in Quilted Mercury also Bordeaux with silver hardware
> 
> One Tote...use as purse on days I need to carry a lot and have used on many trips; City Tote in Kingsport Grey with rose gold hardware.
> 
> That makes 13...plus a blue Greta wallet, a blue Metro flat savoy and just a few mushrooms/ charms [emoji6]...  that's from memory. Could be forgetting someone - but, 13 is my lucky number...married on it, gave birth in room # and many more...maybe I should buy 13 more MZ's to seal the deal!!



PICS PLEASE [emoji847]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'll tell mine! 
Small abbey tote in black is such a perfect roomy purse for me that doesn't look like a carryall but never gets full no matter what. 
River Frankie is stunning but I sometimes feel it's a less versatile color and ever so slightly north south for my taste. On the plus side A4 sized items fit vertically as well as horizontally. 
My mia in black moto is a great little evening crossbody with short bling strap and the traditional pocket setup and....

Black kate is such a glam gym bag for me! Would be a great hauling everything including larger laptop work tote!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> PICS PLEASE [emoji847]



Huh?      You see that 5-lb monster next to my name?  Oh, he looks cute...  my life is taking a serious hit...  husband would appreciate clean towels and maybe some....food. Maybe later this week...lol


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'll tell mine!
> Small abbey tote in black is such a perfect roomy purse for me that doesn't look like a carryall but never gets full no matter what.
> River Frankie is stunning but I sometimes feel it's a less versatile color and ever so slightly north south for my taste. On the plus side A4 sized items fit vertically as well as horizontally.
> My mia in black moto is a great little evening crossbody with short bling strap and the traditional pocket setup and....
> 
> Black kate is such a glam gym bag for me! Would be a great hauling everything including larger laptop work tote!



Nice group of Classics you got there!


----------



## dcooney4

I have been eyeing the Paige in Mulberry for a while. So DH drove me  quite a distance and got it for me as a Valentine's present. I just adore the color.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been eyeing the Paige in Mulberry for a while. So DH drove me  quite a distance and got it for me as a Valentine's present. I just adore the color.



Oh how sweet [emoji171][emoji175][emoji173]️  I guess the color was as good in person then?!  When you have a chance..pic please..[emoji171][emoji175][emoji173]️


----------



## dcooney4

I will tomorrow it is to dreary and dark for pictures now.


----------



## makn808

I'll do a group pic when I'm done being jet lagged...
In the meantime -

Paige - clover, toffee twill
Small Roxy - blue camo
Roxy Crossbody - platinum luster leather
Josie - camo
Jordan Hobo - army
Sophie - azalea
Bedford Small Metro - camo with sequins
Small Oxford Backpack - army

Smalls -
...camo small savoy
...blue camo small Ines
...chrome oxford flat savoy
...holo Greta
...cobalt leather ingrid
...neon pink key holder


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'll do a group pic when I'm done being jet lagged...
> In the meantime -
> 
> Paige - clover, toffee twill
> Small Roxy - blue camo
> Roxy Crossbody - platinum luster leather
> Josie - camo
> Jordan Hobo - army
> Sophie - azalea
> Bedford Small Metro - camo with sequins
> Small Oxford Backpack - army
> 
> Smalls -
> ...camo small savoy
> ...blue camo small Ines
> ...chrome oxford flat savoy
> ...holo Greta
> ...cobalt leather ingrid
> ...neon pink key holder



Such a fun collection..., Josie, Camo, Sophie Azalea, ..., exactly, why we should take a look at our beautiful in thread collection!  Rather than look for the next best.., let's admire our best....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Have really enjoyed the monogram hang tag that I got from MZ with the 3 [emoji173]️'s. It finished my Roxy nicely without being too much. I had points, so I bought an initial one, and another charm; both looking forward to Spring when I start using my Blue Camo Roxy more..here's pics in case you're interested..
> View attachment 3606526
> 
> View attachment 3606527



Loving the charms!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Well, I had asked Namkha for an update on her collection..only cause I feel she must have some pretties!  I really would love to see or hear about everyone's! I feel like you guys already know mine..but, while I wait for Scout to stop yelping in his crate so I can do a few things without being nipped at...
> 
> My everyday workhorse bags...
> 
> Lizzy: Black, Tigereye and Gunmetal coated Twill.   Small Roxy: Black Mineral, Poppy, and Blue Camo   Small Sutton in Maroon
> 
> Little bit Girly (but can still be used all the time/ especially Clove);  Kara in Clove and Black with Gold hardware and beautiful Bea with Rosegold hardware
> 
> Smaller everyday or night out...Penny in Quilted Mercury also Bordeaux with silver hardware
> 
> One Tote...use as purse on days I need to carry a lot and have used on many trips; City Tote in Kingsport Grey with rose gold hardware.
> 
> That makes 13...plus a blue Greta wallet, a blue Metro flat savoy and just a few mushrooms/ charms [emoji6]...  that's from memory. Could be forgetting someone - but, 13 is my lucky number...married on it, gave birth in room # and many more...maybe I should buy 13 more MZ's to seal the deal!!



[emoji173] your collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'll tell mine!
> Small abbey tote in black is such a perfect roomy purse for me that doesn't look like a carryall but never gets full no matter what.
> River Frankie is stunning but I sometimes feel it's a less versatile color and ever so slightly north south for my taste. On the plus side A4 sized items fit vertically as well as horizontally.
> My mia in black moto is a great little evening crossbody with short bling strap and the traditional pocket setup and....
> 
> Black kate is such a glam gym bag for me! Would be a great hauling everything including larger laptop work tote!



You have a great classic black collection with one pop of color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Huh?      You see that 5-lb monster next to my name?  Oh, he looks cute...  my life is taking a serious hit...  husband would appreciate clean towels and maybe some....food. Maybe later this week...lol



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been eyeing the Paige in Mulberry for a while. So DH drove me  quite a distance and got it for me as a Valentine's present. I just adore the color.



You have a great DH! Hope you enjoy it. I adore Mulberry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'll do a group pic when I'm done being jet lagged...
> In the meantime -
> 
> Paige - clover, toffee twill
> Small Roxy - blue camo
> Roxy Crossbody - platinum luster leather
> Josie - camo
> Jordan Hobo - army
> Sophie - azalea
> Bedford Small Metro - camo with sequins
> Small Oxford Backpack - army
> 
> Smalls -
> ...camo small savoy
> ...blue camo small Ines
> ...chrome oxford flat savoy
> ...holo Greta
> ...cobalt leather ingrid
> ...neon pink key holder



Love the colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My current collection. Didn't include ones currently on chopping block. More need to go in time.

Everyday/Work bags:
Jane - Currant, Navy, Berry, Moss, Mulberry 
Frankie - Tiger Eye, Black Moto, River, Mulberry, Plum
Chelsea - Plum, Leaf Print
Sm Chelsea - Leaf Print, Maroon
Roxy - Platinum Luster
Olivia - Cranberry, Navy/Black Patent

Weekends or Travel:
Paige - Smoked Pearl, Dawn, Hunter
Abbey Cross-Body - Black
Crosby - Black
Small Metro - Black, Camo
Large Metro - Black
Jim Bag - Black
Kate - River

One-offs/Niche Styles:
Jane Tote - Black
Lillian - Ink Stud
Britt - Moss
Colette - Forest
Carla - Night Fringe


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> My current collection. Didn't include ones currently on chopping block. More need to go in time.
> 
> Everyday/Work bags:
> Jane - Currant, Navy, Berry, Moss, Mulberry
> Frankie - Tiger Eye, Black Moto, River, Mulberry, Plum
> Chelsea - Plum, Leaf Print
> Sm Chelsea - Leaf Print, Maroon
> Roxy - Platinum Luster
> Olivia - Cranberry, Navy/Black Patent
> 
> Weekends or Travel:
> Paige - Smoked Pearl, Dawn, Hunter
> Abbey Cross-Body - Black
> Crosby - Black
> Small Metro - Black, Camo
> Large Metro - Black
> Jim Bag - Black
> Kate - River
> 
> One-offs/Niche Styles:
> Jane Tote - Black
> Lillian - Ink Stud
> Britt - Moss
> Colette - Forest
> Carla - Night Fringe



A lil' something for everything..  can I come live out of your closet for a bit?   Lol.., I sure would have fun Luv!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have been eyeing the Paige in Mulberry for a while. So DH drove me  quite a distance and got it for me as a Valentine's present. I just adore the color.



Congrats!!!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> My current collection. Didn't include ones currently on chopping block. More need to go in time.
> 
> Everyday/Work bags:
> Jane - Currant, Navy, Berry, Moss, Mulberry
> Frankie - Tiger Eye, Black Moto, River, Mulberry, Plum
> Chelsea - Plum, Leaf Print
> Sm Chelsea - Leaf Print, Maroon
> Roxy - Platinum Luster
> Olivia - Cranberry, Navy/Black Patent
> 
> Weekends or Travel:
> Paige - Smoked Pearl, Dawn, Hunter
> Abbey Cross-Body - Black
> Crosby - Black
> Small Metro - Black, Camo
> Large Metro - Black
> Jim Bag - Black
> Kate - River
> 
> One-offs/Niche Styles:
> Jane Tote - Black
> Lillian - Ink Stud
> Britt - Moss
> Colette - Forest
> Carla - Night Fringe



Awesome [emoji173]️ your bags


----------



## ms p

My mzw bags: 

Daily - small black moto Chelsea
Backup daily - nwt walnut small Chelsea [emoji23] (I'm afraid the style may be discontinued?)
Handsfree - nwt pine mini Chelsea
Backpack - nwt scarlet Marlena
Stylish look [emoji38] - tiger eye Frankie 

Accessories - black small ines and the reward wristlet 

Apparently I've no bag loyalty. I always sell and buy new ones [emoji28]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> My current collection. Didn't include ones currently on chopping block. More need to go in time.
> 
> Everyday/Work bags:
> Jane - Currant, Navy, Berry, Moss, Mulberry
> Frankie - Tiger Eye, Black Moto, River, Mulberry, Plum
> Chelsea - Plum, Leaf Print
> Sm Chelsea - Leaf Print, Maroon
> Roxy - Platinum Luster
> Olivia - Cranberry, Navy/Black Patent
> 
> Weekends or Travel:
> Paige - Smoked Pearl, Dawn, Hunter
> Abbey Cross-Body - Black
> Crosby - Black
> Small Metro - Black, Camo
> Large Metro - Black
> Jim Bag - Black
> Kate - River
> 
> One-offs/Niche Styles:
> Jane Tote - Black
> Lillian - Ink Stud
> Britt - Moss
> Colette - Forest
> Carla - Night Fringe



You sold your dawn bailey already? I would have been interested!
When did a Jane tote come out?


----------



## ms p

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You sold your dawn bailey already? I would have been interested!
> When did a Jane tote come out?



Jane tote I think was year 2015


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You sold your dawn bailey already? I would have been interested!
> When did a Jane tote come out?



Jane Tote was around 2014 I think. 

Forgot to include Bailey. I still have. Not for sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> My mzw bags:
> 
> Daily - small black moto Chelsea
> Backup daily - nwt walnut small Chelsea [emoji23] (I'm afraid the style may be discontinued?)
> Handsfree - nwt pine mini Chelsea
> Backpack - nwt scarlet Marlena
> Stylish look [emoji38] - tiger eye Frankie
> 
> Accessories - black small ines and the reward wristlet
> 
> Apparently I've no bag loyalty. I always sell and buy new ones [emoji28]



Nice mix of neutrals with that one pop of color!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice mix of neutrals with that one pop of color!



True I'm not an adventurous color gal [emoji28] is mulberry that nice ? wow u have 3 already [emoji177][emoji7] plus DC also just got her mulberry Paige [emoji175]


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Here's my collection [emoji1]:

Kate - Black 

Janie - Black Moto (Great for errands)

Willow - Teal

Nikki - Dawn

Roxy Overnight - Black

Hyde - Cameo Luster

Abbey wristlet - Fawn

Yoga Bag - Summer Cheetah


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Odebdo said:


> Can't wait to see this Luv!
> 
> I carried my Sparrow Coco today....glad I caught this on the Facebook group sell thread....it is so unique!
> 
> View attachment 3594474
> 
> 
> Earlier this week it was Army Small Sutton
> 
> View attachment 3594475
> 
> 
> I read here but forget to post! So thought I would share a couple pictures.
> 
> Trying to decide on my rewards splurge....Regular Crosby or Leather Metro (black or colorblock) or leather small Sutton...since I can't decide I am not rushing it!



Sparrow Coco is so stunning with that rose gold hardware. [emoji7] Are you able to fit all you need in there? I'm looking to get one but I'm not sure about the depth fitting what I need. [emoji52]


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> My current collection. Didn't include ones currently on chopping block. More need to go in time.
> 
> Everyday/Work bags:
> Jane - Currant, Navy, Berry, Moss, Mulberry
> Frankie - Tiger Eye, Black Moto, River, Mulberry, Plum
> Chelsea - Plum, Leaf Print
> Sm Chelsea - Leaf Print, Maroon
> Roxy - Platinum Luster
> Olivia - Cranberry, Navy/Black Patent
> 
> Weekends or Travel:
> Paige - Smoked Pearl, Dawn, Hunter
> Abbey Cross-Body - Black
> Crosby - Black
> Small Metro - Black, Camo
> Large Metro - Black
> Jim Bag - Black
> Kate - River
> 
> One-offs/Niche Styles:
> Jane Tote - Black
> Lillian - Ink Stud
> Britt - Moss
> Colette - Forest
> Carla - Night Fringe


I bow to your stunning collection.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> True I'm not an adventurous color gal [emoji28] is mulberry that nice ? wow u have 3 already [emoji177][emoji7] plus DC also just got her mulberry Paige [emoji175]


The color is that nice. I was almost considering getting a shape I wasn't sure would work for me because the color was that nice. Luckily dh was nice and drove almost two hours away to a store that had a fresh paige in stock.


----------



## dcooney4

My collection including ones on the block because I still love them just don't wear them.

Baby Janes- currant, charcoal luster, navy/ocean,
Lizzy- gunmetal, moto,
Paige- clove, ruby, mulberry,
Bailey- dawn,

and ink studded leather pouch.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> The color is that nice. I was almost considering getting a shape I wasn't sure would work for me because the color was that nice. Luckily dh was nice and drove almost two hours away to a store that had a fresh paige in stock.



I remember u don't like to buy online? Buy irl is the best ❣️


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Okay if we're just listing and not photographing yet, here goes...

Mia – ink stud (x2), tin
Elsa – cordero (fake Persian lamb)
Nellie – sapphire metallic
Crosby – black
Small Sutton – black, camo
Jordan Hobo – navy camo
Bea – azalea
Small Chelsea – scarlet
Regular Chelsea - celebration
Kingston – butterfly
Jane – five-year (black), charcoal luster, azalea, moss, old plum
Regular metro – floral (the original old masters pattern)
Large Metro – magnet, begonia


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

romantiqueluxe said:


> Here's my collection [emoji1]:
> 
> Kate - Black
> 
> Janie - Black Moto (Great for errands)
> 
> Willow - Teal
> 
> Nikki - Dawn
> 
> Roxy Overnight - Black
> 
> Hyde - Cameo Luster
> 
> Abbey wristlet - Fawn
> 
> Yoga Bag - Summer Cheetah



Ooooh! Roxy overnight. That's the really big one, right? Nice. Great variety here.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> My collection including ones on the block because I still love them just don't wear them.
> 
> Baby Janes- currant, charcoal luster, navy/ocean,
> Lizzy- gunmetal, moto,
> Paige- clove, ruby, mulberry,
> Bailey- dawn,
> 
> and ink studded leather pouch.



Nice...,  you forgot your Kara's though [emoji848]...ha ha

Love your Baby Jane collection..such a lady-like looking bag..so cute.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I'll do a group pic when I'm done being jet lagged...
> In the meantime -
> 
> Paige - clover, toffee twill
> Small Roxy - blue camo
> Roxy Crossbody - platinum luster leather
> Josie - camo
> Jordan Hobo - army
> Sophie - azalea
> Bedford Small Metro - camo with sequins
> Small Oxford Backpack - army
> 
> Smalls -
> ...camo small savoy
> ...blue camo small Ines
> ...chrome oxford flat savoy
> ...holo Greta
> ...cobalt leather ingrid
> ...neon pink key holder



This collection is so perfectly you. Really refined. Love it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> My current collection. Didn't include ones currently on chopping block. More need to go in time.
> 
> Everyday/Work bags:
> Jane - Currant, Navy, Berry, Moss, Mulberry
> Frankie - Tiger Eye, Black Moto, River, Mulberry, Plum
> Chelsea - Plum, Leaf Print
> Sm Chelsea - Leaf Print, Maroon
> Roxy - Platinum Luster
> Olivia - Cranberry, Navy/Black Patent
> 
> Weekends or Travel:
> Paige - Smoked Pearl, Dawn, Hunter
> Abbey Cross-Body - Black
> Crosby - Black
> Small Metro - Black, Camo
> Large Metro - Black
> Jim Bag - Black
> Kate - River
> 
> One-offs/Niche Styles:
> Jane Tote - Black
> Lillian - Ink Stud
> Britt - Moss
> Colette - Forest
> Carla - Night Fringe



What a well-balanced collection ... well, maybe a bit heavy on the Janes and Frankies, but who am I to judge?!  Currently have 5 Janes myself and have in the past owned 5 Frankies/Frances-es, as well. I didn't know you had River Kate. That's a beauty.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Okay if we're just listing and not photographing yet, here goes...
> 
> Mia – ink stud (x2), tin
> Elsa – cordero (fake Persian lamb)
> Nellie – sapphire metallic
> Crosby – black
> Small Sutton – black, camo
> Jordan Hobo – navy camo
> Bea – azalea
> Small Chelsea – scarlet
> Regular Chelsea - celebration
> Kingston – butterfly
> Jane – five-year (black), charcoal luster, azalea, moss, old plum
> Regular metro – floral (the original old masters pattern)
> Large Metro – magnet, begonia



OMG..mine have all been photographed..nobody wants to see mine...  look at that list ^^  we all want to see yours!! Do one a day.. roll them out slowly, at your convenience. We will enjoy. Two Mia's in studded! you must love. That sounds like something I would do. I am always buying multiples of things I love..haven't done it with a purse though.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nice...,  you forgot your Kara's though [emoji848]...ha ha
> 
> Love your Baby Jane collection..such a lady-like looking bag..so cute.


I thought I was forgetting something.
To late to edit so add
Kara's -Clove, black 
They have a crossbody strap so they are keepers. Seriously just forgot.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Nice...,  you forgot your Kara's though [emoji848]...ha ha
> 
> Love your Baby Jane collection..such a lady-like looking bag..so cute.



Haha! Nothing gets by Reba! [emoji41]


----------



## Reba

Only noticed cause we are twins on those...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Only noticed cause we are twins on those...


The funny thing is I really felt like I was missing something but for the life of me couldn't remember. They are on a different shelf. I thought I was missing something bigger but I know I sold all my bigger ones. If it was just mz bags I collect it wouldn't be so bad. That is my excuse and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Reba

Later, I am going to double-check my closet... I may have forgotten something. With all the things I have sold in the past year, I am not sure what I have lol


----------



## dcooney4

Not going anywhere today but I took a quick picture.


----------



## dcooney4

The photo stinks . It is much prettier in real life.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The photo stinks . It is much prettier in real life.



Haha..it looks very pretty; so it must be beautiful. Do you think the color will go with a lot?  Is it very different than the color of your Currant Baby Jane (brighter I would guess)?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Not going anywhere today but I took a quick picture.



The color looks really rich in your pic. I cannot imagine how much prettier it's irl for u to say the pic is bad [emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a picture of both. It is so hard to get correct color on both bags. This is as close as I could get it.


----------



## dcooney4

I adore both colors. Though l have not been wearing my baby janes. I think if the strap was shorter and I couldn't fit them on my shoulder at all then I would not keep reinjuring my shoulder. That is why I bought the Paige. I love the colors but need a flat strap.


----------



## Minne Bags

Hello, Everyone! 

Long time, no post. I've been keeping up with the thread and decided to rejoin the conversation. [emoji5]

Here is my current collection:

Alice (Black moto) (*on loan to my Mom)
Angus pouch (steel leather)
Bea (Anthracite)
Belle (Indigo)
Greta wallet (Berry)
Jane (x3: Pebble, Anthracite, Smoke)
Metro- small/original size (caramel fleck)
Metro- large (blue/black colorblock)
Metro- backpack (black)
Mia (steel) (*on loan to my Mom)
Paige (Clay)

I'd say that my most used are my Janes and the Smetro.  Also, if anyone has any tips for breaking in the handles on my Anthracite bags, PLEASE share. LOL. It's taking forever!!!


----------



## dcooney4

My most used are paige and lizzy with kara pulling up the rear.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of both. It is so hard to get correct color on both bags. This is as close as I could get it.



Current looks cute and pretty neutral also at the same time [emoji177] mulberry is an attention grabbing color [emoji175]


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> Long time, no post. I've been keeping up with the thread and decided to rejoin the conversation. [emoji5]
> 
> Here is my current collection:
> 
> Alice (Black moto) (*on loan to my Mom)
> Angus pouch (steel leather)
> Bea (Anthracite)
> Belle (Indigo)
> Greta wallet (Berry)
> Jane (x3: Pebble, Anthracite, Smoke)
> Metro- small/original size (caramel fleck)
> Metro- large (blue/black colorblock)
> Metro- backpack (black)
> Mia (steel) (*on loan to my Mom)
> Paige (Clay)
> 
> I'd say that my most used are my Janes and the Smetro.  Also, if anyone has any tips for breaking in the handles on my Anthracite bags, PLEASE share. LOL. It's taking forever!!!



Welcome back Minne!  Nice collection!   Good go with everything colors...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> OMG..mine have all been photographed..nobody wants to see mine...  look at that list ^^  we all want to see yours!! Do one a day.. roll them out slowly, at your convenience. We will enjoy. Two Mia's in studded! you must love. That sounds like something I would do. I am always buying multiples of things I love..haven't done it with a purse though.



I don't know about everyone else but I still want to see yours. I love ogling group bag pics. So interesting to see each person's individual taste and style.  Is that weird? 

Re Mia, yes. Had #2 up for sale briefly and then regretted selling black so took it down. Like you, I've learned I've the years to buy multiples of things I truly love (and that fit properly!).


----------



## romantiqueluxe

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ooooh! Roxy overnight. That's the really big one, right? Nice. Great variety here.



Hehe thank you! [emoji847] The Roxy Overnight is the one that's huge but with Bedford material and red edging with gold hardware. I remember it was the first of the Roxy designs to follow the Bedford style. Really roomy with many compartments and great as a carryon on planes!


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> Hehe thank you! [emoji847] The Roxy Overnight is the one that's huge but with Bedford material and red edging with gold hardware. I remember it was the first of the Roxy designs to follow the Bedford style. Really roomy with many compartments and great as a carryon on planes!



Was just thinking the other day that they hadn't done any Roxy styles with gold hardware...guess I was wrong...and red edging!  Was that just on the travel size?


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> Was just thinking the other day that they hadn't done any Roxy styles with gold hardware...guess I was wrong...and red edging!  Was that just on the travel size?



As far as I remember, the Bedford style with gold hardware was only available on the Roxy Overnight. But they discontinued that style not too long after.


----------



## makn808

New items up! Expanded belle series...I'm liking belle hobo!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> New items up! Expanded belle series...I'm liking belle hobo!



Very interesting!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I still want to see yours. I love ogling group bag pics. So interesting to see each person's individual taste and style.  Is that weird?
> 
> Re Mia, yes. Had #2 up for sale briefly and then regretted selling black so took it down. Like you, I've learned I've the years to buy multiples of things I truly love (and that fit properly!).



Ok...one of the stranger things I have done...but, I asked you for pics..never took a group shot.., but here they are, minus Quilted Mercury Penny, which is in my room- not waking sleeping puppy!
Haha...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Minne Bags said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> Long time, no post. I've been keeping up with the thread and decided to rejoin the conversation. [emoji5]
> 
> Here is my current collection:
> 
> Alice (Black moto) (*on loan to my Mom)
> Angus pouch (steel leather)
> Bea (Anthracite)
> Belle (Indigo)
> Greta wallet (Berry)
> Jane (x3: Pebble, Anthracite, Smoke)
> Metro- small/original size (caramel fleck)
> Metro- large (blue/black colorblock)
> Metro- backpack (black)
> Mia (steel) (*on loan to my Mom)
> Paige (Clay)
> 
> I'd say that my most used are my Janes and the Smetro.  Also, if anyone has any tips for breaking in the handles on my Anthracite bags, PLEASE share. LOL. It's taking forever!!!



Anthracite Bea!! Your Janes sound like they make a lovely set, too. A really subtle and sophisticated palette.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ok...one of the stranger things I have done...but, I asked you for pics..never took a group shot.., but here they are, minus Quilted Mercury Penny, which is in my room- not waking sleeping puppy!
> Haha...
> View attachment 3607430



OMG, they all look so plump and happy!

[emoji7] The charms you've chosen really add something without overwhelming. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

Your describing my bags right?  Not me?


----------



## Reba

Haha. Just kidding. Have been tied to this puppy's nap and training...feel like my activity level is at zero..  his bladder must be the size of a dime...he needs to grow!!!


----------



## makn808

AMAZING family shot Reba! Thank you for getting the girls together!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Your describing my bags right?  Not me?



LOL - are you hiding in that pic somewhere?


----------



## Reba

I do take good care of my bags. I didn't always have nice things, and appreciate and enjoy the ones I have now.  I am hiding alright


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Very interesting!



Oh, I like the Belle hobo, too! That blue is NOT for me, however.

I think Jorbo has the edge here, in my books.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Oh, I like the Belle hobo, too! That blue is NOT for me, however.
> 
> I think Jorbo has the edge here, in my books.



Definitely need IRL pics from early adopters. If it's close to Prussian blue? Could be gorgeous. I can never tell with their stock pics.


----------



## Reba

The blue is a tough call. It's funny, Henri Bendel has a blue right now called Estate Blue too. I thought theirs looked like a bright rich different kind of blue..my friend saw in person and said it was just a regular dark blue..nice, but not too special...so, they are hard to judge

MZ describes as medium Persian blue....must not be a bright sapphire


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Some IRL pics will be really helpful. In the stock photos I just don't see any depth to the colour so it looks kinda flat and sporting goods-esque.

Sadly, they did not add back Paige's leather zipper trim with the other trim mods.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Some IRL pics will be really helpful. In the stock photos I just don't see any depth to the colour so it looks kinda flat and sporting goods-esque.
> 
> Sadly, they did not add back Paige's leather zipper trim with the other trim mods.



Ooh..sporting goods blue..you may have just ruined it for good for me!  I am usually the one to blurt something out and ruin something-my daughter hates me for it. 

No leather back on Paige. But, they gave her a bigger o-ring on front zipper so you can spend $55 on a charm to hang from it!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Oops! Don't let my lack of social graces influence you. I have eaten a lot of crow in my time.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Would you mind posting this in the pics only thread, too? It will be easier to find when I need a little pocket of happy [emoji4]


----------



## contra mundum

Am I the only one who can't not frign BELIEVE that they brought back Glazed Linen AGAIN? I feel like I am caught in some weird linen Ground Hog's day. WTH? 

On a another note I snagged a Blue Camo Roxy Crossbody off Flea Bay and I am in LOVE with it. Best bag I have bought in a while. Do wish the front pockets were a tad bigger but I can live with it.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

contra mundum said:


> Am I the only one who can't not frign BELIEVE that they brought back Glazed Linen AGAIN? I feel like I am caught in some weird linen Ground Hog's day. WTH?
> 
> On a another note I snagged a Blue Camo Roxy Crossbody off Flea Bay and I am in LOVE with it. Best bag I have bought in a while. Do wish the front pockets were a tad bigger but I can live with it.



Nope you aren't the only one! I'm just like whaaa?! Again? [emoji58]


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Am I the only one who can't not frign BELIEVE that they brought back Glazed Linen AGAIN? I feel like I am caught in some weird linen Ground Hog's day. WTH?
> 
> On a another note I snagged a Blue Camo Roxy Crossbody off Flea Bay and I am in LOVE with it. Best bag I have bought in a while. Do wish the front pockets were a tad bigger but I can live with it.



Thought the same thing. This Estate Blue is also sneakily close to their annual Spring release of Sapphire or Royal Blue etc, etc..

 Glad you love your Camo crossbody. The Small Roxy's front pockets could be a little deeper too.., but other attributes make it worth it...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

contra mundum said:


> Am I the only one who can't not frign BELIEVE that they brought back Glazed Linen AGAIN? I feel like I am caught in some weird linen Ground Hog's day. WTH?
> 
> On a another note I snagged a Blue Camo Roxy Crossbody off Flea Bay and I am in LOVE with it. Best bag I have bought in a while. Do wish the front pockets were a tad bigger but I can live with it.



You are not alone. And, also, how is glazed linen appropriate for mid-winter? Oh, maybe for our friends in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Some IRL pics will be really helpful. In the stock photos I just don't see any depth to the colour so it looks kinda flat and sporting goods-esque.
> 
> Sadly, they did not add back Paige's leather zipper trim with the other trim mods.


I immediately looked for the strip myself. I am a sucker for a blue bag , but I need to be good now for a bit as I am running out of room.


----------



## Reba

Mid-July & August say linen to me...[emoji295]️[emoji160][emoji535]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I immediately looked for the strip myself. I am a sucker for a blue bag , but I need to be good now for a bit as I am running out of room.



Does Mulberry seem ok without it?  Do you think you will even miss it?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Does Mulberry seem ok without it?  Do you think you will even miss it?


It seemed fine at the store. Not going out today so I have not loaded it up. I wonder as it ages if it will make any difference.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It seemed fine at the store. Not going out today so I have not loaded it up. I wonder as it ages if it will make any difference.



The Small Roxy doesn't have any leather on the top..  that hasn't bothered me at all. Actually, that bag is so nice and light. Thought at first it maybe looked less refined, but I really enjoy using it. So, maybe it takes away from look a bit...but, on the Roxy anyway I have to say the function works.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Starting with the Weird Sisters: Cordero Elsa, Sapphire Metallic Nellie, Azalea Bea (L to R)


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The Small Roxy doesn't have any leather on the top..  that hasn't bothered me at all. Actually, that bag is so nice and light. Thought at first it maybe looked less refined, but I really enjoy using it. So, maybe it takes away from look a bit...but, on the Roxy anyway I have to say the function works.[/QUO
> This is true I didn't even think about it. I just used my small Roxy 5 days in a row while traveling and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Welcome back Minne!  Nice collection!   Good go with everything colors...



Hey Reba: Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Anthracite Bea!! Your Janes sound like they make a lovely set, too. A really subtle and sophisticated palette.



Thank you! I'm not as brave as you are to go for the bright colors like your Azalea Bea. But, I'm totally in awe of your ink stud Mia (and you have two of them?! Swoon.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Ok...one of the stranger things I have done...but, I asked you for pics..never took a group shot.., but here they are, minus Quilted Mercury Penny, which is in my room- not waking sleeping puppy!
> Haha...
> View attachment 3607430



I love this group pic! Thanks for posting. Inquiring minds want to know if you were able to put the bags way before that adorable new puppy came into the room. LOL.


----------



## dmc60

I wanted to do a quick list, and it was longer than I thought:
Black Francis
Jane - Tiger Eye, Dawn, Bordeaux
Black Baby Jane
Small Roxy Blue Camo
Jordan Hobo Blue Camo
Medium Metro - Floral, Rose
Small Metro, liquid gunmetal
Bailey, River, Scarlett, Dawn
Abbey Wristlet, maroon
Floral Print (Brise) Hamih, Bobbi, Layla, JF Tote
Any number of Hamish's and other smalls


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Starting with the Weird Sisters: Cordero Elsa, Sapphire Metallic Nellie, Azalea Bea (L to R)
> 
> View attachment 3607633



These are awesome!  Are they all eBay finds?  [emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> I love this group pic! Thanks for posting. Inquiring minds want to know if you were able to put the bags way before that adorable new puppy came into the room. LOL.



He may be taking over 99.9% of my life at the moment..but, I am not crazy...   he wasn't allowed on the same floor until they were all safely put back away!  Such a nippy little puppy right now!  I have been putting on my snow boots and doing laps around my house with him...he loves to be out there..anything to burn that energy!!!!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> I wanted to do a quick list, and it was longer than I thought:
> Black Francis
> Jane - Tiger Eye, Dawn, Bordeaux
> Black Baby Jane
> Small Roxy Blue Camo
> Jordan Hobo Blue Camo
> Medium Metro - Floral, Rose
> Small Metro, liquid gunmetal
> Bailey, River, Scarlett, Dawn
> Abbey Wristlet, maroon
> Floral Print (Brise) Hamih, Bobbi, Layla, JF Tote
> Any number of Hamish's and other smalls



I see you are a big Bailey fan!  It's fun to see how everybody has different faves/needs. If you aren't doing a big pic...would love to see your Black Francis sometime..


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Not sure Luv...it's hard for me sometimes to project Spring/Summer wants..especially when Blizzard warnings are in effect [emoji300]️[emoji300]️!  I really would love a classic navy with gold hardware and red edging though..., no matter what the season..in Summer that just says nautical...


Two out of three (navy, red trim) aint bad?



NamkhaDrolma said:


> More neutrals. Sigh. That would be neutrals on top of the ones they just released. I get that they must do well for them but such a snooze.
> 
> I would love a great vibrant print (think Celebration) and some jewel tones with depth. And a reissue of Mia v2. Something cool in traditional camo would be fun, too, but not the "sporty" line. I don't need a thing, though, so bring on the neutrals!!



Belle Hobo is very much a Mia 2.0.  I really liked in person today.


----------



## psucutie

So i went down to MZW today at lunch because I was in the mood to spend my rewards and wanted to some instant gratification.  I ended up with a small Belle and a new helena wallet.  Smelle (as I am calling small belle) was very much like a mix of a jane/ baby jane with flat straps.   I really also liked the Belle Hobo, like a mia with a wider top zip and addition of the shoulder strap.  I would definitely consider, but maybe in another color?

Blue is more of a patriotic flag blue, with not as much sheen as they are showing on the website.  And the iceberg lining is perfect.

I will post pictures in the next thread.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Two out of three (navy, red trim) aint bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Belle Hobo is very much a Mia 2.0.  I really liked in person today.



Is it Navy?  Not really. Namkha says athletic gear blue (or something like that); and she might be right


Side view of the new Paige is different. Not sure about it. Looks a little '70's groovy with those rings...[emoji304][emoji111]️


----------



## psucutie

Pics of the bags.


----------



## Reba

Oh awesome!!  You saw, liked and bought!  Now you can prove us wrong on color guesses!!!


----------



## psucutie

To me this bag is more navy blue than dawn or midnight, which both skewed towards black.

It can also be athletic color blue, but I would still consider it navy


----------



## Reba

I love the dimensions of Small Belle. Perfect depth for me and I love that handle drop. Am excited to hear and see more about it...excited for you!


----------



## psucutie

Thanks Reba, I have wanted a blue bag for a while now, so Im excited as well


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> To me this bag is more navy blue than dawn or midnight, which both skewed towards black.
> 
> It can also be athletic color blue, but I would still consider it navy



I can't wait to see more IRL pics of smelle. This blue is really drawing me in, especially if it is more of a true navy. Congrats on your goodies!


----------



## Reba

smelle?  That doesn't sound very pretty...


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> smelle?  That doesn't sound very pretty...


Haha! I can't take credit for smelle...the fb gals come up with some cute smashups. Smetro. Smutton. Smackpack.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Starting with the Weird Sisters: Cordero Elsa, Sapphire Metallic Nellie, Azalea Bea (L to R)
> 
> View attachment 3607633



The contrast colors in the pic is beyond gorgeous ❣️[emoji175]❣️[emoji175]❣️ please add to the pics thread too. I need eye candy [emoji516][emoji516][emoji516][emoji2]


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> To me this bag is more navy blue than dawn or midnight, which both skewed towards black.
> 
> It can also be athletic color blue, but I would still consider it navy



I really like the stock pic for the Oxford bags estate blue. Reminds me a bit of past Pacific blue too for the Oxford. Dawn and midnight are both gorgeous irl to me. Too bad I didn't get it in any style that I fancy. 

I'm wondering will small Belle be release in classic black g/hw [emoji7]

I like that the Belle hobo has dual closure option [emoji106]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ok...one of the stranger things I have done...but, I asked you for pics..never took a group shot.., but here they are, minus Quilted Mercury Penny, which is in my room- not waking sleeping puppy!
> Haha...
> View attachment 3607430



Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I like that u have multiple color of styles u adore. U really know what works for u [emoji106]


----------



## ms p

Talking about glazed linen I was just wondering 2 days ago maybe I need one [emoji23] Singapore is summer all year round so I'm not complaining the random release of glazed linen lol


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I like that u have multiple color of styles u adore. U really know what works for u [emoji106]



Yes.., when I find something that works, I recognize fickle designers/manufacturers that move on to the next..  when something is comfortable, pretty and functional...I hoard


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Talking about glazed linen I was just wondering 2 days ago maybe I need one [emoji23] Singapore is summer all year round so I'm not complaining the random release of glazed linen lol



Perfect for you!  Snowy New England in February, not so much...


----------



## ms p

Not hoard, it's foresight [emoji16]


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> He may be taking over 99.9% of my life at the moment..but, I am not crazy...   he wasn't allowed on the same floor until they were all safely put back away!  Such a nippy little puppy right now!  I have been putting on my snow boots and doing laps around my house with him...he loves to be out there..anything to burn that energy!!!!



Smart Lady!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Perfect for you!  Snowy New England in February, not so much...



I wonder is it selling so well for mzw that it sort of becomes a seasonal regular color release (in old and new styles)


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I wonder is it selling so well for mzw that it sort of becomes a seasonal regular color release (in old and new styles)



I guess..or, they would be committing the definition of insanity otherwise.    They live at fancy NYC addresses with a successful business...I guess they've got it under control...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> These are awesome!  Are they all eBay finds?  [emoji173]️



I honestly don't remember where Elsa came from. Probably eBay. Nellie was eBay for sure, and Bea was from the most recent sample sale - a girlfriend nabbed her for me.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I honestly don't remember where Elsa came from. Probably eBay. Nellie was eBay for sure, and Bea was from the most recent sample sale - a girlfriend nabbed her for me.



Wow. They still had an Azalea Bea around after all this time!  Or, was it more recently produced I wonder?


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> I see you are a big Bailey fan!  It's fun to see how everybody has different faves/needs. If you aren't doing a big pic...would love to see your Black Francis sometime..



I found the River Bailey to be the perfect bag for the 8 radiation parties I went to last summer...and it went on a great sale!  Haven't used the scarlet or dawn yet.  One may be a Christmas gift for the almost 15-year-old daughter.
And I forgot my current bag - Dawn Litzy!


----------



## dmc60

psucutie said:


> So i went down to MZW today at lunch because I was in the mood to spend my rewards and wanted to some instant gratification.  I ended up with a small Belle and a new helena wallet.  Smelle (as I am calling small belle) was very much like a mix of a jane/ baby jane with flat straps.   I really also liked the Belle Hobo, like a mia with a wider top zip and addition of the shoulder strap.  I would definitely consider, but maybe in another color?
> 
> Blue is more of a patriotic flag blue, with not as much sheen as they are showing on the website.  And the iceberg lining is perfect.
> 
> I will post pictures in the next thread.


REALLY intrigued by Smelle...your description sounds like just what I was thinking I needed....


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> I found the River Bailey to be the perfect bag for the 8 radiation parties I went to last summer...and it went on a great sale!  Haven't used the scarlet or dawn yet.  One may be a Christmas gift for the almost 15-year-old daughter.
> And I forgot my current bag - Dawn Litzy!



You know I am jealous of this Lizzy..., had Dawn Paige, sold it cause I had trouble making my things work in Paige.     ...., I may give Paige another shot someday; it is a pretty style.....


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> You know I am jealous of this Lizzy..., had Dawn Paige, sold it cause I had trouble making my things work in Paige.     ...., I may give Paige another shot someday; it is a pretty style.....


I have tried Paige in several colors - all great colors - but I can't do a cab strap only for daily life


----------



## dmc60

dmc60 said:


> I have died Paige in severa; colors - all great colors - but I can't do a cab strap only for daily life


Darn autocorrect even on tpf - crossbody (not cab)


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Darn autocorrect even on tpf - crossbody (not cab)



I don't mind the strap shortened as a shoulder-carry..:


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> I don't mind the strap shortened as a shoulder-carry..:


It just hits me in the wrong place.  Sort of like a cross-over neckline.  My parts are not in the right place for either to work well


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ms p said:


> Talking about glazed linen I was just wondering 2 days ago maybe I need one [emoji23] Singapore is summer all year round so I'm not complaining the random release of glazed linen lol



Wow I never knew there was a fellow Singaporean on this forum! [emoji1] Summer colors work year round here. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ms p

romantiqueluxe said:


> Wow I never knew there was a fellow Singaporean on this forum! [emoji1] Summer colors work year round here. [emoji23][emoji23]



I think there's a few of us hehehe


----------



## bagsncakes

Wow, MZ Wallace is sold in Singapore as well. I'm so jealous, we Aussies have to buy from US sites and pay aweful exchange and shipping rates


----------



## bagsncakes

Loving all the pictures! I don't have much interesting, but will post pic of my small collection soon too.


----------



## romantiqueluxe

bagsncakes said:


> Wow, MZ Wallace is sold in Singapore as well. I'm so jealous, we Aussies have to buy from US sites and pay aweful exchange and shipping rates



Oh no it isn't sold here, although I would love to see one of their boutiques pop up around town! [emoji23]


----------



## ms p

I wish it's sold here sigh ~ for shipping I use a third party forwarder. Shipping fee straight from mzw is so expensive


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ms p said:


> I wish it's sold here sigh ~ for shipping I use a third party forwarder. Shipping fee straight from mzw is so expensive



Agreed Ms P. It's crazy how the shipping fee alone can cost the overall price to skyrocket. [emoji19] But come to think of it, even if they were to open here, the import taxes alone will make the bag prices even further out of reach.


----------



## ms p

romantiqueluxe said:


> Agreed Ms P. It's crazy how the shipping fee alone can cost the overall price to skyrocket. [emoji19] But come to think of it, even if they were to open here, the import taxes alone will make the bag prices even further out of reach.



I used to think that too but recently I saw TANGS selling Rebecca minkoff some style on sale. Same for kipling bags. The price is comparable to price in USA during sale


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want a smelle in navy or eggplant.


----------



## bagsncakes

ms p said:


> I wish it's sold here sigh ~ for shipping I use a third party forwarder. Shipping fee straight from mzw is so expensive


It saddens me. I paid $400 AUD for the fawn abbey tote including shipping which I bought from sale for $213 USD. Mzwallace shipping is very expensive, I agree. I have emails them about this but they didn't respond. I also used a third party service. It's actually a mail forwarding service by Australia post. It still cost $82 but cheaper than MZ Wallace. I used to use a service called parcel it on. Unfortunately the business has closed. They were very reasonable.


----------



## psucutie

I'm changing my color description.  It's more of a Caribbean ocean dark blue.  Not that turquoise, but that jewel colored blue darker water.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I'm changing my color description.  It's more of a Caribbean ocean dark blue.  Not that turquoise, but that jewel colored blue darker water.



Still sounds pretty. Are you using today?  Let us know how your things fit in and how you like.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Still sounds pretty. Are you using today?  Let us know how your things fit in and how you like.



Yes - am moved in!  My pictures are apparently too large to post, but I loved carrying her this morning.  Wish the strap drop (9 inches) was one smidge longer but still fits comfortably over my puffy jacket.  All of my items fit and there is still room for more.  Have camo ines, Helena (also loving her too) sunglasses, regular glasses case and some loose items.  Very light bag (I know heaviness was a concern with regular belle).  My android phone fits comfortably in the outer pocket (of the two front ones).  Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## greycat64

psucutie said:


> Yes - am moved in!  My pictures are apparently too large to post, but I loved carrying her this morning.  Wish the strap drop (9 inches) was one smidge longer but still fits comfortably over my puffy jacket.  All of my items fit and there is still room for more.  Have camo ines, Helena (also loving her too) sunglasses, regular glasses case and some loose items.  Very light bag (I know heaviness was a concern with regular belle).  My android phone fits comfortably in the outer pocket (of the two front ones).  Very happy with my purchase.


I'm liking the look of the small belle.  Would you be able to tell me how it compares to smabbey or roxy?


----------



## psucutie

greycat64 said:


> I'm liking the look of the small belle.  Would you be able to tell me how it compares to smabbey or roxy?



I dont own those bags at the moment.  I had roxy but sold her.  Roxy was very unstructured and flopped around.  Smelle is more of a jane type bag with thicker, buttery leather straps like a tribeca or a francis tote.  Smabbey is probably shorter and slightly longer.  These handles fit over my shoulder, where the smabbey ones wont.  And they are more comfortable as they are flat vs rolled.


----------



## Reba

Psucutie, glad it's working out!  Sounds terrific...


----------



## greycat64

psucutie said:


> I dont own those bags at the moment.  I had roxy but sold her.  Roxy was very unstructured and flopped around.  Smelle is more of a jane type bag with thicker, buttery leather straps like a tribeca or a francis tote.  Smabbey is probably shorter and slightly longer.  These handles fit over my shoulder, where the smabbey ones wont.  And they are more comfortable as they are flat vs rolled.


I have to admit I only use the smabbey handles to hand or arm carry.  I use the single flat leather strap for the shoulder.  Hopefully the bag will be carried at Bloomies for me to check out.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Wow. They still had an Azalea Bea around after all this time!  Or, was it more recently produced I wonder?



My guess is that it is a true sample. It doesn't have the periwinkle logo jacquard lining or the snakeskin-textured leather.


----------



## psucutie

greycat64 said:


> I have to admit I only use the smabbey handles to hand or arm carry.  I use the single flat leather strap for the shoulder.  Hopefully the bag will be carried at Bloomies for me to check out.



It doesn't say mzw exclusive next to these bags, so hopefully they will be rolled out to other retailers in the coming weeks!


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> Yes - am moved in!  My pictures are apparently too large to post, but I loved carrying her this morning.  Wish the strap drop (9 inches) was one smidge longer but still fits comfortably over my puffy jacket.  All of my items fit and there is still room for more.  Have camo ines, Helena (also loving her too) sunglasses, regular glasses case and some loose items.  Very light bag (I know heaviness was a concern with regular belle).  My android phone fits comfortably in the outer pocket (of the two front ones).  Very happy with my purchase.


At some point I'd like to hear your opinion of Small Belle as compared to Crosby.  I realize they are very different, but which one feels to you like the one bag you could live with if you could only have one for day to day?  Thanks for posting such useful info and pics!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)


----------



## ms p

bagsncakes said:


> It saddens me. I paid $400 AUD for the fawn abbey tote including shipping which I bought from sale for $213 USD. Mzwallace shipping is very expensive, I agree. I have emails them about this but they didn't respond. I also used a third party service. It's actually a mail forwarding service by Australia post. It still cost $82 but cheaper than MZ Wallace. I used to use a service called parcel it on. Unfortunately the business has closed. They were very reasonable.



Your shipping fee is a lot higher vs to Singapore


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)
> 
> View attachment 3608582
> 
> View attachment 3608585



Nice Jane collection!   Which is your most used Jane?  Is she your most used style?

Firefly is a new one on me. Tv series I gather..., I need shows to binge watch. I ask my kids for suggestions; but our tastes don't always jive. Just finished Young Pope on hbo - was weird but entertained


----------



## psucutie

mbmb said:


> At some point I'd like to hear your opinion of Small Belle as compared to Crosby.  I realize they are very different, but which one feels to you like the one bag you could live with if you could only have one for day to day?  Thanks for posting such useful info and pics!


Thats an excellent question, thanks for asking.  Crosby is great for travel, I love the compartments for my pouches, wallet, etc.  And the front pockets are perfect for a camera and extra lens (I have a sony a6000).   Super light, straps are comfortable.  However, for an every day on the go bag, I think Smelle adds a bit more functionality.  I use the front pockets for phone, work id, metrocard and keys.   Middle compartment holds all of my other stuff including wallet, pouches, loose items.  I know where everything goes- just like in Frankie or Jane.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Nice Jane collection!   Which is your most used Jane?  Is she your most used style?
> 
> Firefly is a new one on me. Tv series I gather..., I need shows to binge watch. I ask my kids for suggestions; but our tastes don't always jive. Just finished Young Pope on hbo - was weird but entertained



Jane is my most consistently used style because one always comes to the office with me. All the colours get used regularly, although Charcoal is new so has been out only once so far. 

If you have Amazon Prime, I would suggest Mozart in the Jungle. On Netflix, there are a bunch of great British detective shows - Broadchurch comes to mind. Firefly is a cult SciFi series from the early aughts -- vintage Joss Whedon.


----------



## Reba

Love that Charcoal...such a great year round basic!!


----------



## Reba

Psucutie..., my daughter wants a camera...will be studying in London next semester. Husband says..tell her to use her phone [emoji57]   I know nothing about them.  What's a good price point do you think.  Her boyfriend is advising me...but, I think he is giving me his wishlist [emoji57]


----------



## dcooney4

I absolutely love my new Paige. Maybe it is just me but the lining feels stronger and I love the thick dust cover. Will be so much easier to store neatly. It looks so pretty in the sunshine too. Wish the photo would have uploaded.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I absolutely love my new Paige. Maybe it is just me but the lining feels stronger and I love the thick dust cover. Will be so much easier to store neatly. It looks so pretty in the sunshine too. Wish the photo would have uploaded.



So happy for you. I had trouble last week with pics. If using phone ap, I had to take ap off then re-load and it was all-good again...

I agree, new dust covers are better..not slippery...


----------



## dmc60

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)
> 
> View attachment 3608582
> 
> View attachment 3608585



we are just too pretty for God to let us die.....


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> we are just too pretty for God to let us die.....



I am guessing a show reference?  ..or, having a really good hair day? [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nice Jane collection!   Which is your most used Jane?  Is she your most used style?
> 
> Firefly is a new one on me. Tv series I gather..., I need shows to binge watch. I ask my kids for suggestions; but our tastes don't always jive. Just finished Young Pope on hbo - was weird but entertained


Have you watched Sherlock with Bendict Cumberbatch . It is fast paced but very well done.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> I am guessing a show reference?  ..or, having a really good hair day? [emoji6]


Firefly quote!   But having a great hair day now that's warming up a little.  We're having a sunny day tomorrow!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dmc60 said:


> we are just too pretty for God to let us die.....



[emoji851] [high five!]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Have you watched Sherlock with Bendict Cumberbatch . It is fast paced but very well done.



Nope...on the list now..thanks!


----------



## Minne Bags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)
> 
> View attachment 3608582
> 
> View attachment 3608585



[emoji7] Loving this Jane lineup!


----------



## ms p

My small group of mzw :

Black moto small Chelsea 
Walnut small Chelsea 
Pine mini Chelsea 
Scarlet Marlena 
Tiger eye Frankie


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)
> 
> View attachment 3608582
> 
> View attachment 3608585



Azalea is such an eye catching color! Love your range of colors


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> My small group of mzw :
> 
> Black moto small Chelsea
> Walnut small Chelsea
> Pine mini Chelsea
> Scarlet Marlena
> Tiger eye Frankie
> 
> View attachment 3609200



A nice group.., a black, 2 brown, a green, and a red...; I would say perfection my dear [emoji8]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> A nice group.., a black, 2 brown, a green, and a red...; I would say perfection my dear [emoji8]



U did realise all are from the recent sale [emoji23]? That's how bad sale does to me. Love the  colors [emoji177] I think I "need" a light color [emoji38]


----------



## MNBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)
> 
> View attachment 3608582
> 
> View attachment 3608585



❤ your Janes + ❤️❤️ Firefly!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Psucutie..., my daughter wants a camera...will be studying in London next semester. Husband says..tell her to use her phone [emoji57]   I know nothing about them.  What's a good price point do you think.  Her boyfriend is advising me...but, I think he is giving me his wishlist [emoji57]


I have the Sony A6000 and love it.  compact and easy to use.  it's a mirrorless camera.  The camera w/the two lenses was $700, but I got it in an open box deal through best buy and paid a lot less.  If she wants a point and shoot, that would be under $500, but there is a wide range with those.   So exciting for your daughter.  I hope she will be able to travel Europe on some weekends!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I have the Sony A6000 and love it.  compact and easy to use.  it's a mirrorless camera.  The camera w/the two lenses was $700, but I got it in an open box deal through best buy and paid a lot less.  If she wants a point and shoot, that would be under $500, but there is a wide range with those.   So exciting for your daughter.  I hope she will be able to travel Europe on some weekends!



Thanks for the guidance. Last camera I bought was when she was in diapers!  [emoji5]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wow! I can't believe how much I missed on here in a day or two! Lots to catch up on....I will go back and comment on all the collections. So much beauty! 

My thoughts on the new stuff...maybe kinda sorta intrigued by a few things. Glad to see attempts to listen to customer feedback. Small Belle is interesting, as is Belle hobo. I could see trying them in future colors. New wallets are cute and different. I don't like the Estate Blue with red trim. Looks too sporty for me, but I am super particular about blues. I liked Dawn, Midnight and other really dark blues that can sub in for black or gray as a neutral. Don't love the giant rings on these bags but I do like the zipper pulls. I especially don't like the "big ring-to clip-to big ring" deal happening on the side of the Bucket. And I cannot believe we have Glazed Linen again in Feb. Ugh. Wondering if/when we'll see more Abbeys and Roxys and in what colors. 

So it's a typical Spring collection for me so far...leaves me pining for the AW collection colors that will start in June. And given the other SS collection colors we're expecting, I may actually struggle to figure out what to do with my rewards. But there's a while left before I need to worry about that.


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> I have the Sony A6000 and love it.  compact and easy to use.  it's a mirrorless camera.  The camera w/the two lenses was $700, but I got it in an open box deal through best buy and paid a lot less.  If she wants a point and shoot, that would be under $500, but there is a wide range with those.   So exciting for your daughter.  I hope she will be able to travel Europe on some weekends!



Do you find your a6000 to be durable?
I got an a5000 over the holidays, and took it on our first major trip...it stopped working on day 2. I'm getting an error message saying the camera doesn't recognize the lens...guessing something happened to one or more of the connector pins. Kind of disappointing it is proving to be more fragile than I can manage. Boo. Filing for purchase protection on amex now.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

MNBags said:


> [emoji173] your Janes + [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Firefly!



Yay! Another Firefly fan [emoji847]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

So, I found these old pics on Dropbox. Can't believe how few of these I still own. Fun to look at, though!!


----------



## Reba

Namkha!  You didn't sell all of those did you!  Those 2 Frances bags are beautiful!  And, Currant Lizzy!  Or, are they Frankie's?  ..the funky green and navy one next to it. 

Anyway, I will take those three and a Studded Ink Mia, and a Green Camo Josie..that's it, for now...

[emoji6]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Namkha!  You didn't sell all of those did you!  Those 2 Frances bags are beautiful!  And, Currant Lizzy!



Reba, I did! Looking now at these pictures, I know exactly why I bought each bag and also why I ultimately let most go. Still love them for all the reasons I bought them but there was something about each one that wasn't quite right for me functionally. But, sheesh, are they ever purty!

Mia made the cut. And camo Josie went to a good home where I have visitation rights [emoji6]

My one regret is probably Azalea Elsa. I now have a pouch thing I use in my Cordero Elsa and the style is now much more functional for me. The combo of Azalea and periwinkle jacquard lining slays me.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba, I did! Looking now at these pictures, I know exactly why I bought each bag and also why I ultimately let most go. Still love them for all the reasons I bought them but there was something about each one that wasn't quite right for me functionally. But, sheesh, are they ever purty!
> 
> Mia made the cut. And camo Josie went to a good home where I have visitation rights [emoji6]
> 
> My one regret is probably Azalea Elsa. I now have a pouch thing I use in my Cordero Elsa and the style is now much more functional for me. The combo of Azalea and periwinkle jacquard lining slays me.



OMG...why, why!![emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Reba

....Luv...welcome back..


----------



## Reba

Ok..Namkha, I have composed myself...., so, your current collection is the Fab Five (janes) and the Weird Sisters?  Is that it?...

And, if so...put in pic thread too please.., and maybe the others (may their lil purse soul's Rest In Peace)...[emoji22]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ok..Namkha, I have composed myself...., so, your current collection is the Fab Five (janes) and the Weird Sisters?  Is that it?...
> 
> And, if so...put in pic thread too please.., and maybe the others (may their lil purse soul's Rest In Peace)...[emoji22]



LOL! Frankie/Francis was always a bit too much bag for not enough capacity. And all the pockets, while super cute, are too small to be much use. I don't like to spread all my stuff among six pockets. I find Jane is much better for work. Lizzy was just a bit too small to be my runaround weekend bag. She came in SUCH great colours, though, (currant, of course, and olive with RG hardware) that I kept trying to make her work. Alas, I finally had to face facts. 

Current collection has more bags but I just haven't had a chance to take pics. I will try to finish up this weekend.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> LOL! Frankie/Francis was always a bit too much bag for not enough capacity. And all the pockets, while super cute, are too small to be much use. I don't like to spread all my stuff among six pockets. I find Jane is much better for work. Lizzy was just a bit too small to be my runaround weekend bag. She came in SUCH great colours, though, (currant, of course, and olive with RG hardware) that I kept trying to make her work. Alas, I finally had to face facts.
> 
> Current collection has more bags but I just haven't had a chance to take pics. I will try to finish up this weekend.



Ok...will forgive..☹️. ...so, Mia, holds that much more than Lizzy, even though skinnier?


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> Here's my collection [emoji1]:
> 
> Kate - Black
> 
> Janie - Black Moto (Great for errands)
> 
> Willow - Teal
> 
> Nikki - Dawn
> 
> Roxy Overnight - Black
> 
> Hyde - Cameo Luster
> 
> Abbey wristlet - Fawn
> 
> Yoga Bag - Summer Cheetah



Nice mix of styles! Great color mix too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> My collection including ones on the block because I still love them just don't wear them.
> 
> Baby Janes- currant, charcoal luster, navy/ocean,
> Lizzy- gunmetal, moto,
> Paige- clove, ruby, mulberry,
> Bailey- dawn,
> 
> and ink studded leather pouch.



I like your dedication to what works for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Okay if we're just listing and not photographing yet, here goes...
> 
> Mia – ink stud (x2), tin
> Elsa – cordero (fake Persian lamb)
> Nellie – sapphire metallic
> Crosby – black
> Small Sutton – black, camo
> Jordan Hobo – navy camo
> Bea – azalea
> Small Chelsea – scarlet
> Regular Chelsea - celebration
> Kingston – butterfly
> Jane – five-year (black), charcoal luster, azalea, moss, old plum
> Regular metro – floral (the original old masters pattern)
> Large Metro – magnet, begonia



Cordero Elsa! Swoon! One of my big missed it regrets! Azalea is also so special. Ink Stud is one of their all-time bests. Love this collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> Long time, no post. I've been keeping up with the thread and decided to rejoin the conversation. [emoji5]
> 
> Here is my current collection:
> 
> Alice (Black moto) (*on loan to my Mom)
> Angus pouch (steel leather)
> Bea (Anthracite)
> Belle (Indigo)
> Greta wallet (Berry)
> Jane (x3: Pebble, Anthracite, Smoke)
> Metro- small/original size (caramel fleck)
> Metro- large (blue/black colorblock)
> Metro- backpack (black)
> Mia (steel) (*on loan to my Mom)
> Paige (Clay)
> 
> I'd say that my most used are my Janes and the Smetro.  Also, if anyone has any tips for breaking in the handles on my Anthracite bags, PLEASE share. LOL. It's taking forever!!!



I like your gray Jane collection! Love Jane so much! Great well-rounded collection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ok...one of the stranger things I have done...but, I asked you for pics..never took a group shot.., but here they are, minus Quilted Mercury Penny, which is in my room- not waking sleeping puppy!
> Haha...
> View attachment 3607430



[emoji173]! Love seeing them all together! Perfect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Starting with the Weird Sisters: Cordero Elsa, Sapphire Metallic Nellie, Azalea Bea (L to R)
> 
> View attachment 3607633



Love the weird sisters! Like you, I have my core favorites and the weird one-off siblings. But I love them equally!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> I wanted to do a quick list, and it was longer than I thought:
> Black Francis
> Jane - Tiger Eye, Dawn, Bordeaux
> Black Baby Jane
> Small Roxy Blue Camo
> Jordan Hobo Blue Camo
> Medium Metro - Floral, Rose
> Small Metro, liquid gunmetal
> Bailey, River, Scarlett, Dawn
> Abbey Wristlet, maroon
> Floral Print (Brise) Hamih, Bobbi, Layla, JF Tote
> Any number of Hamish's and other smalls



Black Francis! Floral JF Tote! Awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The Janes: Five-Year, Charcoal Luster, Moss, Old Plum, Azalea + some geek stuff (any Firefly fans among us?)
> 
> View attachment 3608582
> 
> View attachment 3608585



Old Plum is the best. I have it in Frankie. Will never let it go.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> My small group of mzw :
> 
> Black moto small Chelsea
> Walnut small Chelsea
> Pine mini Chelsea
> Scarlet Marlena
> Tiger eye Frankie
> 
> View attachment 3609200



Lovely collection! What's working best for you these days?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, I found these old pics on Dropbox. Can't believe how few of these I still own. Fun to look at, though!!
> View attachment 3609961
> 
> View attachment 3609962
> 
> View attachment 3609963
> 
> View attachment 3609964
> View attachment 3609965
> 
> View attachment 3609966



OMG. Be still my heart! So much to ogle here! I love that Kingston. And Azalea Elsa! And that floral metro!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, I found these old pics on Dropbox. Can't believe how few of these I still own. Fun to look at, though!!
> View attachment 3609961
> 
> View attachment 3609962
> 
> View attachment 3609963
> 
> View attachment 3609964
> View attachment 3609965
> 
> View attachment 3609966



OMG and the Night Storm Francis! And Navy/Black Patent Francis! I recently bought an EEUC Navy/Black Patent Olivia and I am in love with it. It has satin lining and was in perfect condition. Such a beautiful color combo and so practical for a professional office wardrobe.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> OMG and the Night Storm Francis! And Navy/Black Patent Francis! I recently bought an EEUC Navy/Black Patent Olivia and I am in love with it. It has satin lining and was in perfect condition. Such a beautiful color combo and so practical for a professional office wardrobe.



Nice find Luv..take a pic for us sometime


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Do you find your a6000 to be durable?
> I got an a5000 over the holidays, and took it on our first major trip...it stopped working on day 2. I'm getting an error message saying the camera doesn't recognize the lens...guessing something happened to one or more of the connector pins. Kind of disappointing it is proving to be more fragile than I can manage. Boo. Filing for purchase protection on amex now.


i actually had that happen while in Austin last year.  I bought through best buy and had geek squad protection.  It was only one lens (the others worked fine).  Sent them both away for service and had a totally like new camera three days later


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ms p said:


> I used to think that too but recently I saw TANGS selling Rebecca minkoff some style on sale. Same for kipling bags. The price is comparable to price in USA during sale



Really? I had no idea Tangs sold Rebecca Minkoff. I have to go check it out sometime!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

bagsncakes said:


> It saddens me. I paid $400 AUD for the fawn abbey tote including shipping which I bought from sale for $213 USD. Mzwallace shipping is very expensive, I agree. I have emails them about this but they didn't respond. I also used a third party service. It's actually a mail forwarding service by Australia post. It still cost $82 but cheaper than MZ Wallace. I used to use a service called parcel it on. Unfortunately the business has closed. They were very reasonable.



You can also try Borderlinx or Comgateway. They're both really good with rates in terms of parcel forwarding!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice mix of styles! Great color mix too!



Hehe thank you! Although the yoga bag was a weird one-off that I felt like I HAD to get. [emoji28]


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> i actually had that happen while in Austin last year.  I bought through best buy and had geek squad protection.  It was only one lens (the others worked fine).  Sent them both away for service and had a totally like new camera three days later


Ugh...this'll teach me to order from a NY shop. Best Buy is always amazing with replacements and returns. Glad your camera hiccup got remedied quickly!


----------



## ms p

romantiqueluxe said:


> Really? I had no idea Tangs sold Rebecca Minkoff. I have to go check it out sometime!



And RM at Robinson "Heeren" too


----------



## romantiqueluxe

ms p said:


> And RM at Robinson "Heeren" too



Really? I really have to go take a look! Thank you so much for letting me know! [emoji4]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Magnificent Mediums



Quazy Quilteds



Loud Luggers



The Gang!


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> .




I want to give your  pictures extra likes if I could [emoji7] it's so beautiful [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] thank you for sharing [emoji255]

Love your captions too haha so ingenious [emoji106]


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Magnificent Mediums
> View attachment 3611251
> 
> 
> Quazy Quilteds
> View attachment 3611252
> 
> 
> Loud Luggers
> View attachment 3611253
> 
> 
> The Gang!
> View attachment 3611254



GORGEOUS!!! What an amazing family. A little bit of everything. Love love love!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Magnificent Mediums
> View attachment 3611251
> 
> 
> Quazy Quilteds
> View attachment 3611252
> 
> 
> Loud Luggers
> View attachment 3611253
> 
> 
> The Gang!
> View attachment 3611254



Reba is coming to live with all of you [emoji847]


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Magnificent Mediums
> View attachment 3611251
> 
> 
> Quazy Quilteds
> View attachment 3611252
> 
> 
> Loud Luggers
> View attachment 3611253
> 
> 
> The Gang!
> View attachment 3611254


I want to play in your closet. So many pretties!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba- how is the puppy potty training going?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba- how is the puppy potty training going?



He was doing better when it was freezing out..., I would take him out so many times..., and in the interest of being warm again, he would just go.    Now, in this unseasonably warm spell, he gets outside, gets distracted - say, by a leaf, the texture of mud - and does nothing...after a long time, I give up. We go in and guess what happens!!!      Ugh.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> He was doing better when it was freezing out..., I would take him out so many times..., and in the interest of being warm again, he would just go.    Now, in this unseasonably warm spell, he gets outside, gets distracted - say, by a leaf, the texture of mud - and does nothing...after a long time, I give up. We go in and guess what happens!!!      Ugh.


It will get better. I went through it with my puppies last year. Though I went a way for a few days and my daughter came home to watch them and the rescue puppy had quite a few accidents at first. As soon as I returned he was fine again.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It will get better. I went through it with my puppies last year. Though I went a way for a few days and my daughter came home to watch them and the rescue puppy had quite a few accidents at first. As soon as I returned he was fine again.



Thank you for words of encouragement. I know that he will reward us with years of happy--but, in the early days of getting a puppy we just look at each other like--who's idea was this?!  Must remember that this is just a short phase!! [emoji190]


----------



## dmc60

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Magnificent Mediums
> View attachment 3611251
> 
> 
> Quazy Quilteds
> View attachment 3611252
> 
> 
> Loud Luggers
> View attachment 3611253
> 
> 
> The Gang!
> View attachment 3611254


ABSOLUTELY Stunning!  Your bags and our current weather are really bringing a smile to my face!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Thank you for words of encouragement. I know that he will reward us with years of happy--but, in the early days of getting a puppy we just look at each other like--who's idea was this?!  Must remember that this is just a short phase!! [emoji190]



And he's soooo cute!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dmc60 said:


> ABSOLUTELY Stunning!  Your bags and our current weather are really bringing a smile to my face!



It's been sunny  and warm here, too. I keep forgetting it's February!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I want to play in your closet. So many pretties!





Reba said:


> Reba is coming to live with all of you [emoji847]



Come on over!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Magnificent Mediums
> View attachment 3611251
> 
> 
> Quazy Quilteds
> View attachment 3611252
> 
> 
> Loud Luggers
> View attachment 3611253
> 
> 
> The Gang!
> View attachment 3611254



[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Luv, how are you feeling about Crosby? I know you were struggling a bit with the size.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Reba is coming to live with all of you [emoji847]



Reba, how do you stuff your bags? They all look so perfectly shaped.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba, how do you stuff your bags? They all look so perfectly shaped.



With a combo of paper stuffing and (mostly) the air-packs that come in all the many shipments of household items I buy from Amazon....


Nice and plump and lightweight too!


----------



## Reba

I think, no I know, I am in the minority...  I am so disappointed in this Winter.  Not cold enough and not enough snow!  I love Winter (and don't hate me - dislike Summer). Even MZ's are better in Fall and Winter!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> With a combo of paper stuffing and (mostly) the air-packs that come in all the many shipments of household items I buy from Amazon....
> View attachment 3611725
> 
> Nice and plump and lightweight too!


So clever! I must start saving these.



Reba said:


> I think, no I know, I am in the minority...  I am so disappointed in this Winter.  Not cold enough and not enough snow!  I love Winter (and don't hate me - dislike Summer). Even MZ's are better in Fall and Winter!!


Me, too, Reba! Me, too. I am a winter lover through and through.Occasionally I like to vacation in tropical climes, but then am happy to leave and return to a chillier climate. In my mind summer is completely unnecessary. Give me 12 months of fall and winter anytime.


----------



## makn808

+2! Born and raised in Hawaii, year long summer is a drag. I'll take sweaters, boots and scarves over flip flops and shorts any day!


----------



## ms p

... Speechless Singapore ... Hot humid frizzy hair sweat gah [emoji96]


----------



## ms p

dmc60 said:


> ABSOLUTELY Stunning!  Your bags and our current weather are really bringing a smile to my face!



Is that your dog in the video?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So clever! I must start saving these.
> 
> 
> Me, too, Reba! Me, too. I am a winter lover through and through.Occasionally I like to vacation in tropical climes, but then am happy to leave and return to a chillier climate. In my mind summer is completely unnecessary. Give me 12 months of fall and winter anytime.



Oh...maybe I should move in!!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> +2! Born and raised in Hawaii, year long summer is a drag. I'll take sweaters, boots and scarves over flip flops and shorts any day!



Wow!  I usually get booed and scowled at for voicing my weather preference!  There must be something in our chromosomes-we all have the genetic makeup for an inexplicable love of expensive nylon handbags and freezing, snowy weather...[emoji164][emoji300]️[emoji162][emoji300]️


----------



## dmc60

ms p said:


> Is that your dog in the video?



Yep.  She's a happy girl - she's been loving this weather and she gets very excited for snow, too


----------



## ms p

dmc60 said:


> Yep.  She's a happy girl - she's been loving this weather and she gets very excited for snow, too



She look so energetic


----------



## Reba

Was just browsing LeSportSac site..friend is looking for a inexpensive Tote...  Came across this quilted series page..check out model names...



Crazy.., who is copying who..


----------



## dmc60

ms p said:


> She look so energetic



Not quite 2 1/2, so still pretty puppy-like, but give her a tennis ball and she'll tire herself out in about 15-20 min.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Was just browsing LeSportSac site..friend is looking for a inexpensive Tote...  Came across this quilted series page..check out model names...
> View attachment 3611826
> 
> 
> Crazy.., who is copying who..



Oh MY!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Luv, how are you feeling about Crosby? I know you were struggling a bit with the size.



I really like it for the weekend! Wish it were bigger so I could use it for work too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

All you winter lovers! Good for you! The only winter I like is the one on Game of Thrones!! No thanks to IRL winter...I hate the hassle of commuting in the snow and ice. Too stressful. I also hate the dirt and mess of it all.


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> I really like it for the weekend! Wish it were bigger so I could use it for work too.



Do you like it better than the Small Roxy for a weekend bag?


----------



## Reba

Namkha, I keep staring [emoji102] at the pics of your bags..ha ha..(bag stalker). The Jordan Hobo, and the Mia...MZ  lists their depth as the same; is it?  I know you don't currently have Lizzy, but did that feel much different in width to either of those when packing?  (never trust their measure tapes)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Was just browsing LeSportSac site..friend is looking for a inexpensive Tote...  Came across this quilted series page..check out model names...
> View attachment 3611826
> 
> 
> Crazy.., who is copying who..



That's nuts!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think, no I know, I am in the minority...  I am so disappointed in this Winter.  Not cold enough and not enough snow!  I love Winter (and don't hate me - dislike Summer). Even MZ's are better in Fall and Winter!!


I  still have a ton of snow in my yard. My little dog is light enough to walk on top of it but yesterday when it was a bit warmer he suddenly sunk in to his head. I laughed so hard. He just jumped out like a bunny. I live at a higher altitude so things don't melt as quickly. I think it will get cold again though.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I  still have a ton of snow in my yard. My little dog is light enough to walk on top of it but yesterday when it was a bit warmer he suddenly sunk in to his head. I laughed so hard. He just jumped out like a bunny. I live at a higher altitude so things don't melt as quickly. I think it will get cold again though.



We have some.., just got some patchy bare spots..and a few more yucky warm days later this week = mucky feet. Oh well. Rain coming later in the week too. Going to switch out of Roxy today and into Gunmetal Lizzy - muck & rain worry-free choice for the rest of the week...


----------



## Reba

A thread-wide suggestion (?)...everyone really seemed to enjoy seeing the collection pics..especially Namkha's..  so, whenever you are wearing a MZ, or changing up your MZ, take a pic!  Especially you Namkha!  Up close shots are fun. Seeing who wears what at what Season etc...  I think anyway.     What beauty did you wear today Namkha...


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> Do you like it better than the Small Roxy for a weekend bag?



Yes, definitely. Fits my stuff much better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> A thread-wide suggestion (?)...everyone really seemed to enjoy seeing the collection pics..especially Namkha's..  so, whenever you are wearing a MZ, or changing up your MZ, take a pic!  Especially you Namkha!  Up close shots are fun. Seeing who wears what at what Season etc...  I think anyway.     What beauty did you wear today Namkha...



Great suggestion! I'm in Mulberry Small Abbey this week. Second try at this style. Liking it better this time around. Will get a pic tomorrow!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Great suggestion! I'm in Mulberry Small Abbey this week. Second try at this style. Liking it better this time around. Will get a pic tomorrow!



Dibs if you sell.


----------



## Jotom

I will apologize up front as I am so new to MZW and looking everywhere for opinions and advice.  
First, I was gifted a beautiful Jane (she began obsession) but one of the handles is cracking near the bottom just above the MZW rivet.  Is this common?  Has anyone successfully had this repaired? She is not old and not heavily used.
Second, I am desperately seeking an MZW satchel (Jane, Baby Jane, Frankie, Bea, Alice) with silver hardware in one of the deep red colors (Oxblood, Redwood, Bordeaux).  Any ideas on where to look for used MZW other than EBay?
Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday's bag was Bailey in Dawn


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday's bag was Bailey in Dawn



Making me miss my now gone Dawn Paige..[emoji22]...color looks so pretty here...


----------



## Reba

My bag for the big mucky snow-melt and eventually rainy week...


Gunmetal Lizzy with Toadstool Mushroom [emoji265]


----------



## Reba

Jotom said:


> I will apologize up front as I am so new to MZW and looking everywhere for opinions and advice.
> First, I was gifted a beautiful Jane (she began obsession) but one of the handles is cracking near the bottom just above the MZW rivet.  Is this common?  Has anyone successfully had this repaired? She is not old and not heavily used.
> Second, I am desperately seeking an MZW satchel (Jane, Baby Jane, Frankie, Bea, Alice) with silver hardware in one of the deep red colors (Oxblood, Redwood, Bordeaux).  Any ideas on where to look for used MZW other than EBay?
> Thanks so much!!!!!



I have never, thankfully, had any issues with splitting of sealant or leather. I know there has long ago been a few talking about here. They mentioned that MZ does repairs.., not sure under what circumstances.., if you need receipt, cost, etc.?  And, I remember it being said that turnaround was lengthy. You could call their customer service and ask, or try a good cobbler. As far as resale, eBay has a huge selection and then there is a "closed" Facebook group of MZ Lovers that I guess you can request to join. Have never done so don't know much more than that it exists and they swap/sell there. ...good luck!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Namkha, I keep staring [emoji102] at the pics of your bags..ha ha..(bag stalker). The Jordan Hobo, and the Mia...MZ  lists their depth as the same; is it?  I know you don't currently have Lizzy, but did that feel much different in width to either of those when packing?  (never trust their measure tapes)



They are all three weirdly similar, the difference being that Jorbo and Mia are deeper at the bottom but shallower at the top. Jordan holds the most because it's exterior pockets don't push into bag space when full; same for the two front pockets of Mia, but Mia's big pocket does eat up main compartment space if full. Lizzy was just really different because the overall smaller height and width made for a more "bricklike" post-packing experience, if that makes sense.



Reba said:


> A thread-wide suggestion (?)...everyone really seemed to enjoy seeing the collection pics..especially Namkha's..  so, whenever you are wearing a MZ, or changing up your MZ, take a pic!  Especially you Namkha!  Up close shots are fun. Seeing who wears what at what Season etc...  I think anyway.     What beauty did you wear today Namkha...



Great idea! Just popped back in to encourage others to post collection shots. But as that can be a bit of work, daily snaps are a super option. I wore Plum Jane today with small Ava for food. Posting here from my PC. Will switch to phone and post a pic.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma




----------



## Reba

You even have a MZ lunchbox!

That Plum is beautiful..reminds me of dcooney's Current Baby Jane. [emoji7]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Someone else please post a pic!


----------



## Reba

3 does not make a pic party!! [emoji853]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Jotom said:


> I will apologize up front as I am so new to MZW and looking everywhere for opinions and advice.
> First, I was gifted a beautiful Jane (she began obsession) but one of the handles is cracking near the bottom just above the MZW rivet.  Is this common?  Has anyone successfully had this repaired? She is not old and not heavily used.
> Second, I am desperately seeking an MZW satchel (Jane, Baby Jane, Frankie, Bea, Alice) with silver hardware in one of the deep red colors (Oxblood, Redwood, Bordeaux).  Any ideas on where to look for used MZW other than EBay?
> Thanks so much!!!!!



You could look into sending it to the Leather Spa in NY. I don't know of another way to repair it. It's fairly common for old/heavily used handles to have the edging crack or peel over time but not common in a lightly used bag. 

You can check out Poshmark, ThredUp and Tradesy in addition to ebay. You can also follow the 2nd Time Around Consignment shop locations on Instagram and phone in an order if you see something you like. They will ship.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mulberry Smabbey today!


----------



## makn808

I'll pull my tiny collection out for a family shot this week! In the meantime, I'm still cheating with porter...


----------



## MNBags

Rare bit of sunshine + me time got me out of my (current) favorite everyday workhorse (Jorbo) and into small Charli.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> Rare bit of sunshine + me time got me out of my (current) favorite everyday workhorse (Jorbo) and into small Charli.



I like the charm colors you paired with Redwood Charli! Lovely combo!


----------



## ms p

I'm still in small black moto Chelsea [emoji4] old pic lol.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Mulberry Smabbey today!
> 
> View attachment 3613706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613708



Luv how's small Abbey? U wear with the single leather strap? Is it comfy or sort of bang around ? I'm undecided and looks like mzw top up (or process lots of return?) mulberry stocks have gone up.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> My bag for the big mucky snow-melt and eventually rainy week...
> View attachment 3613238
> 
> Gunmetal Lizzy with Toadstool Mushroom [emoji265]


Reba, you are a great bag photographer!!  I have the same mushrooms and I wear them on my new-to-me Janie and they look so cute!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Mulberry Smabbey today!
> 
> View attachment 3613706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613708


Luv, do you find the extra fabric at the top annoying or is it OK?  I really like the look of the Small Abbey, esp. in Mulberry!


----------



## makn808

Clover Paige, Toffee Twill Paige, Camo Josie, Army Jorbo, Camo Smoxy, Army Smackpack, Azalea Sophie, Pluster Leather XBRoxy


Warehouse Camo Small Cosmetic, Blue Camo Small Ines, Holo Greta, Holo Small Cosmetic, Chrome Flat Savoy, Cobalt Ingrid 1.0, July 4th Stars, Camo Small Savoy

It's a compact (read - small) collection but I love them all!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Reba, you are a great bag photographer!!  I have the same mushrooms and I wear them on my new-to-me Janie and they look so cute!



Are you enjoying Janie?  She is a cutie...  fits a lot for a small...


----------



## makn808

Of course I forgot sparkle princess...


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Luv how's small Abbey? U wear with the single leather strap? Is it comfy or sort of bang around ? I'm undecided and looks like mzw top up (or process lots of return?) mulberry stocks have gone up.



I like it! I do use the shoulder strap. It is boxy when carried that way, but it doesn't bother me. I don't mind boxy, as I like depth. I still don't like the flap but I am getting used to it. I just like the Mulberry color so much. I find this bag gets heavy if full, and for me it's a medium sized bag. Doesn't hold enough for my busiest commuting days but is ok for most days.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Luv, do you find the extra fabric at the top annoying or is it OK?  I really like the look of the Small Abbey, esp. in Mulberry!



The zipper flap still annoys me, but I got over it for Mulberry. It takes a special color for me to overlook it. I don't foresee getting more than one of these, but the color combined with my love of satchels makes this a winner. The color did it. Love all things purple.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613817
> 
> Of course I forgot sparkle princess...



Love this! [emoji173]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613783
> 
> Clover Paige, Toffee Twill Paige, Camo Josie, Army Jorbo, Camo Smoxy, Army Smackpack, Azalea Sophie, Pluster Leather XBRoxy
> View attachment 3613787
> 
> Warehouse Camo Small Cosmetic, Blue Camo Small Ines, Holo Greta, Holo Small Cosmetic, Chrome Flat Savoy, Cobalt Ingrid 1.0, July 4th Stars, Camo Small Savoy
> 
> It's a compact (read - small) collection but I love them all!



Great collection! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613783
> 
> Clover Paige, Toffee Twill Paige, Camo Josie, Army Jorbo, Camo Smoxy, Army Smackpack, Azalea Sophie, Pluster Leather XBRoxy
> View attachment 3613787
> 
> Warehouse Camo Small Cosmetic, Blue Camo Small Ines, Holo Greta, Holo Small Cosmetic, Chrome Flat Savoy, Cobalt Ingrid 1.0, July 4th Stars, Camo Small Savoy
> 
> It's a compact (read - small) collection but I love them all!



I will take the Clover Paige and Camo Josie please!!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613817
> 
> Of course I forgot sparkle princess...



I will take her too!


----------



## Reba

MNBags said:


> Rare bit of sunshine + me time got me out of my (current) favorite everyday workhorse (Jorbo) and into small Charli.



Was looking at this bag the other day on eBay. Love that color and big front pocket. I wonder if we will see style again.  Any dislikes about this style?  It sure is cute...


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613783
> 
> Clover Paige, Toffee Twill Paige, Camo Josie, Army Jorbo, Camo Smoxy, Army Smackpack, Azalea Sophie, Pluster Leather XBRoxy
> View attachment 3613787
> 
> Warehouse Camo Small Cosmetic, Blue Camo Small Ines, Holo Greta, Holo Small Cosmetic, Chrome Flat Savoy, Cobalt Ingrid 1.0, July 4th Stars, Camo Small Savoy
> 
> It's a compact (read - small) collection but I love them all!





makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613817
> 
> Of course I forgot sparkle princess...



Love your sparkles and camo [emoji92][emoji170][emoji92][emoji172][emoji92] & I really like those stars [emoji7] I hope mzw release it again [emoji177]


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> Was looking at this bag the other day on eBay. Love that color and big front pocket. I wonder if we will see style again.  Any dislikes about this style?  It sure is cute...


You know I struggled with it at first. I bought it because I LOVE the color and theoretically, I'd love to move to down small bags on a daily basis.  But the small Charli is small. So while it's bigger than the Mini Chelsea or Pippa, I do have to pay more attention to what I pack.  I also found the short hand straps + shoulder strap + xbody straps to be a bit too much for a small bag. So I took the short hand straps off and leave them at home and wear it as a shoulder bag - like a Lizzy. I carry the cross body strap in the bag just in case.  Once I did that it became much more user friendly for me. Honestly, I'm not sure I'd have taken the time to make it work if it hadn't been for the color. Burgundys/maroons/deep reds are to me what purples are to Luv.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> The zipper flap still annoys me, but I got over it for Mulberry. It takes a special color for me to overlook it. I don't foresee getting more than one of these, but the color combined with my love of satchels makes this a winner. The color did it. Love all things purple.



Think about it this way : when the zipper is up you can fit in a very large A4+ sized item and actually zip the bag shut to protect from weather. Awesome!! It's an expandable tote with the flap that totally tucks in and disappears from notice and it's a small east west satchel or roomy east west purse when the full capacity is not needed. I remember you saying you never zip your bag so you can just leave it down like that& forget about it  unless you put bulky things in, in which case the flap is how the tote expands northwards in capacity into almost as spacious as a square frankie. The bag looks so different with flap up or flap down and I love me a bag with different sides to its personality! I also like how the long strap is perfect for hands free crossbody action outdoors on top of coat but indoors the handles are perfect for hand carry and the shoulder strap doesn't slip off the shoulder if you want it off your elbow/outta your hands.

I love smabbey!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Took Ms. Abbey wristlet in fawn out for a spin today! [emoji1] I find that it's one of the most functional and well designed wristlet out there.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613783
> 
> Clover Paige, Toffee Twill Paige, Camo Josie, Army Jorbo, Camo Smoxy, Army Smackpack, Azalea Sophie, Pluster Leather XBRoxy
> View attachment 3613787
> 
> Warehouse Camo Small Cosmetic, Blue Camo Small Ines, Holo Greta, Holo Small Cosmetic, Chrome Flat Savoy, Cobalt Ingrid 1.0, July 4th Stars, Camo Small Savoy
> 
> It's a compact (read - small) collection but I love them all!


Great selection!


----------



## ms p

Can anyone help me measure small Abbey base + height + double strap drop + single leather  strap drop? Sorry for the request. Mzw measurement is something I find to be inconsistent [emoji28]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Can anyone help me measure small Abbey base + height + double strap drop + single leather  strap drop? Sorry for the request. Mzw measurement is something I find to be inconsistent [emoji28]


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Mulberry Smabbey today!
> 
> View attachment 3613706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613708



So pretty. A great combo of beautiful form and practical function. 

Hoping they make the large Abbey in new colours although according to MZW CS that's not in the pipeline.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> My bag for the big mucky snow-melt and eventually rainy week...
> View attachment 3613238
> 
> Gunmetal Lizzy with Toadstool Mushroom [emoji265]



Perfect combination. Love how Lizzy is lady-like in style while the gunmetal lister makes her tough. 



MNBags said:


> Rare bit of sunshine + me time got me out of my (current) favorite everyday workhorse (Jorbo) and into small Charli.



Pretty! We don't see enough of Charli. 



ms p said:


> I'm still in small black moto Chelsea [emoji4] old pic lol.
> 
> Looking sharp!!
> 
> View attachment 3613745





makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613783
> 
> Clover Paige, Toffee Twill Paige, Camo Josie, Army Jorbo, Camo Smoxy, Army Smackpack, Azalea Sophie, Pluster Leather XBRoxy
> View attachment 3613787
> 
> Warehouse Camo Small Cosmetic, Blue Camo Small Ines, Holo Greta, Holo Small Cosmetic, Chrome Flat Savoy, Cobalt Ingrid 1.0, July 4th Stars, Camo Small Savoy
> 
> It's a compact (read - small) collection but I love them all!



It's a lean collection but so well chosen and with no excess. Clearly the owner knows her mind [emoji6]



makn808 said:


> View attachment 3613817
> 
> Of course I forgot sparkle princess...



[emoji92]



romantiqueluxe said:


> View attachment 3614133
> 
> 
> Took Ms. Abbey wristlet in fawn out for a spin today! [emoji1] I find that it's one of the most functional and well designed wristlet out there.



And it's one of the prettiest, too! 

Loving all the pics! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

WFH today so out of Jane and and wanting to jump back into Crosby but decided to give Jorbo an airing. Here with 13th anniversary flowers and poor over-worked kitteh.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> WFH today so out of Jane and and wanting to jump back into Crosby but decided to give Jorbo an airing. Here with 13th anniversary flowers and poor over-worked kitteh.
> 
> View attachment 3614248



Happy 13th!


----------



## Reba

Lucky 13!  Great #, should be a great year..happy anniversary to you both! [emoji177][emoji253][emoji177]


----------



## LuvAllBags

MNBags said:


> You know I struggled with it at first. I bought it because I LOVE the color and theoretically, I'd love to move to down small bags on a daily basis.  But the small Charli is small. So while it's bigger than the Mini Chelsea or Pippa, I do have to pay more attention to what I pack.  I also found the short hand straps + shoulder strap + xbody straps to be a bit too much for a small bag. So I took the short hand straps off and leave them at home and wear it as a shoulder bag - like a Lizzy. I carry the cross body strap in the bag just in case.  Once I did that it became much more user friendly for me. Honestly, I'm not sure I'd have taken the time to make it work if it hadn't been for the color. Burgundys/maroons/deep reds are to me what purples are to Luv.



Redwood is an amazing color. It's one of the ones I wish had come in a style I could make work. It is a perfect, non-bright red, IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Can anyone help me measure small Abbey base + height + double strap drop + single leather  strap drop? Sorry for the request. Mzw measurement is something I find to be inconsistent [emoji28]



Mz's measurements are accurate. Their length is for the base.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So pretty. A great combo of beautiful form and practical function.
> 
> Hoping they make the large Abbey in new colours although according to MZW CS that's not in the pipeline.



The large looks so big! Contemplating the regular size but the small is heavy on its own. I'd imagine the bigger sizes are even heavier.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> WFH today so out of Jane and and wanting to jump back into Crosby but decided to give Jorbo an airing. Here with 13th anniversary flowers and poor over-worked kitteh.
> 
> View attachment 3614248



Loving everything about this pic! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba, I love the Janie. I also have one in that sparkly sequin material which I bought when I was in bad need of a pick-me-up purchase this summer. A friend called that one my Liberace look. Obviously the black Janie is much more practical.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Reba, I love the Janie. I also have one in that sparkly sequin material which I bought when I was in bad need of a pick-me-up purchase this summer. A friend called that one my Liberace look. Obviously the black Janie is much more practical.



Liberace!  Ha, ha!  

Glad you love the Janie.  Is such a cutie. Wish I didn't obsessively carry so much stuff!!


----------



## mbmb

ms p said:


> Can anyone help me measure small Abbey base + height + double strap drop + single leather  strap drop? Sorry for the request. Mzw measurement is something I find to be inconsistent [emoji28]


I found small Abbey to be larger than the MZW measurements:  Inside bottom 11" long by 5 1/2" wide (front to back), closer to 8" wide on the outside due to pockets.  The top with flap extended is 14", and with flap up and zipped the height is 10 1/4".  Short handles are for hand or arm carry, and I did not measure the longer straps.  IMO it holds about as much as Hayley.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> The large looks so big! Contemplating the regular size but the small is heavy on its own. I'd imagine the bigger sizes are even heavier.



Is it heavy? I would like a replacement for Large Roxy and love Large Abbey's pockets.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> I found small Abbey to be larger than the MZW measurements:  Inside bottom 11" long by 5 1/2" wide (front to back), closer to 8" wide on the outside due to pockets.  The top with flap extended is 14", and with flap up and zipped the height is 10 1/4".  Short handles are for hand or arm carry, and I did not measure the longer straps.  IMO it holds about as much as Hayley.



Thank you so much!  

I actually saw someone has the abbey tote for sale locally. Wow in Singapore !?! But I think the abbey tote is too big for me. Small abbey sounds like a good size and not small at all [emoji177]


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> The large looks so big! Contemplating the regular size but the small is heavy on its own. I'd imagine the bigger sizes are even heavier.



Luv is small abbey similar weight to Frankie? Thanks [emoji813]️


----------



## ms p

I'm also having a crash on small Belle now ... The never ending wish list [emoji87]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is it heavy? I would like a replacement for Large Roxy and love Large Abbey's pockets.



I do find Small Abbey to be heavy, but when carried on the shoulder it's not terrible because the shape is well balanced. Agree - the pockets are incredible on the Large. Truly a space for everything!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is it heavy? I would like a replacement for Large Roxy and love Large Abbey's pockets.



I also think the structure of the Abbey totes is so much better than the Roxy line, which is just too floppy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Luv is small abbey similar weight to Frankie? Thanks [emoji813]️



Good question. It is probably about the same, maybe a bit heavier.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I'm also having a crash on small Belle now ... The never ending wish list [emoji87]



Small Belle looks like a great size. So does the Belle Hobo.


----------



## ms p

I'm stalking all s.Abbey and s.Belle pics lol. I wish I can buy both 
[emoji175] mulberry s.abbey 
vs 
[emoji170] estate blue s. Belle


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I'm stalking all s.Abbey and s.Belle pics lol. I wish I can buy both
> [emoji175] mulberry s.abbey
> vs
> [emoji170] estate blue s. Belle
> View attachment 3614897



Do you prefer the satchel style or shoulder style more? While Smabbey does fine on the shoulder, it looks best as a satchel, IMO. Belle is a true shoulder bag.


----------



## ms p

I'm a shoulder bag girl [emoji4] but I also have several mzw shoulder bags already. Not sure should I be adventurous or stick to what works.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I do find Small Abbey to be heavy, but when carried on the shoulder it's not terrible because the shape is well balanced. Agree - the pockets are incredible on the Large. Truly a space for everything!





LuvAllBags said:


> I also think the structure of the Abbey totes is so much better than the Roxy line, which is just too floppy.



These are the exact reasons Labbey appeals to me. For some reason I imagine that, even if it is heavy, the weight will somehow be well distributed. Perhaps because it's taller than, say, Kate.

ETA: I just remembered Labbey has those horrid elasticised side pockets, which is why I passed originally. Dagnabbit. Have we had a regular Abbey / Jane / Laroxy comparison?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I'm stalking all s.Abbey and s.Belle pics lol. I wish I can buy both
> [emoji175] mulberry s.abbey
> vs
> [emoji170] estate blue s. Belle
> View attachment 3614897



Based purely on aesthetics, I vote smabbey. It's more refined and polished ... like you! Love a pretty satchel on you. But I can see how smelle would be easier to shoulder carry. Also, the colour would be refreshing in your year-round hot climate.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

NamkhaDrolma said:


> WFH today so out of Jane and and wanting to jump back into Crosby but decided to give Jorbo an airing. Here with 13th anniversary flowers and poor over-worked kitteh.



Still loving Jorbo. As a result, not even tempted by HoBelle. Much prefer the look of Jorbo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> These are the exact reasons Labbey appeals to me. For some reason I imagine that, even if it is heavy, the weight will somehow be well distributed. Perhaps because it's taller than, say, Kate.
> 
> ETA: I just remembered Labbey has those horrid elasticised side pockets, which is why I passed originally. Dagnabbit. Have we had a regular Abbey / Jane / Laroxy comparison?



Not yet. I am trying to get my hands on an Abbey via one of the FB grouppers, but so far she's not followed through. I may use the rest of my points to get the black regular Abbey if the group purchase doesn't work out. I think only a few folks in the group bought the large.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Based purely on aesthetics, I vote smabbey. It's more refined and polished ... like you! Love a pretty satchel on you. But I can see how smelle would be easier to shoulder carry. Also, the colour would be refreshing in your year-round hot climate.



This is a great point. Smabbey is more refined. Smelle strikes me as more casual.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Not yet. I am trying to get my hands on an Abbey via one of the FB grouppers, but so far she's not followed through. I may use the rest of my points to get the black regular Abbey if the group purchase doesn't work out. I think only a few folks in the group bought the large.



Hope you're able to get the one through the group at a good price. Would really value your feedback since we're both Jane lovers and we both let LaRoxy go for the same reasons. I'm wondering if Abbey is meaningfully more spacious than Jane.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kitchens scale says:
Small abbey 1lb 15oz (871g)
Frankie (1070g) 2lb6oz
Kate 2lb4oz, (1015g)

I never thought Frankie was heavier than Kate.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and I was right, my leather bag that is so much like a Frankie in size and pockets is indeed much lighter, Okinawa style Valhalla Brooklyn bag from Etsy ....:
Okinawa brown 690g, 1lb8oz. The only bag I have that is lighter than that is a python tote. My lightest leather bag and holds as much as a freakin Frankie. Just a tip!


----------



## ms p

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Kitchens scale says:
> Small abbey 1lb 15oz (871g)
> Frankie (1070g) 2lb6oz
> Kate 2lb4oz, (1015g)
> 
> I never thought Frankie was heavier than Kate.



Thanks for the actual weight [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Still loving Jorbo. As a result, not even tempted by HoBelle. Much prefer the look of Jorbo.



I think blue camo has more personality too [emoji106][emoji4] jordan hobo is definitely more unique and stylish vs belle hobo.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Based purely on aesthetics, I vote smabbey. It's more refined and polished ... like you! Love a pretty satchel on you. But I can see how smelle would be easier to shoulder carry. Also, the colour would be refreshing in your year-round hot climate.



I just bought a blue drawstring leather bag so I have filled in my blue hole [emoji854] honestly I cannot decide do I like estate blue. Some lighting looks so bright. Add in the red edge i feel it's too much contrast and the bag looks casual. Under low light it looks more muted and I like those pics. I can always wait for another color for s.belle [emoji177].

Thank you for the compliment *blush* I guess s.Abbey win haha.  Sorry to trouble u can I ask for your opinion for Nikki tote vs s.abbey? I apologize for being a nag and goes in circle [emoji28]


----------



## mariposa08

I've been in pacific medium sutton and jade Roxy this week.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I just bought a blue drawstring leather bag so I have filled in my blue hole [emoji854] honestly I cannot decide do I like estate blue. Some lighting looks so bright. Add in the red edge i feel it's too much contrast and the bag looks casual. Under low light it looks more muted and I like those pics. I can always wait for another color for s.belle [emoji177].
> 
> Thank you for the compliment *blush* I guess s.Abbey win haha.  Sorry to trouble u can I ask for your opinion for Nikki tote vs s.abbey? I apologize for being a nag and goes in circle [emoji28]



That's a tough one. Both are very lovely. Do you have another bag that is as vertical as NT? I'm wondering if it might be long on you. That said, NT would probably be lighter in weight. I'd say it some down to whether you'd be happier with a satchel or a tote.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hope you're able to get the one through the group at a good price. Would really value your feedback since we're both Jane lovers and we both let LaRoxy go for the same reasons. I'm wondering if Abbey is meaningfully more spacious than Jane.



So I'm now thinking that Abbey is really just a redesigned Mayfair tote using the exact same pattern. I hated that bag. It killed my shoulder. Abbey is the exact same dimensions and I found Mayfair to be smaller than Jane. However the Abbey external pockets are so different, it will definitely have more space than Mayfair and maybe Jane too. I also think the single shoulder strap will help with the weight distribution. I would probably choose to use that strap when the laptop's in the bag. Will keep you posted. So far no go on group purchase.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Kitchens scale says:
> Small abbey 1lb 15oz (871g)
> Frankie (1070g) 2lb6oz
> Kate 2lb4oz, (1015g)
> 
> I never thought Frankie was heavier than Kate.



This surprises me. Kate is so heavy on my shoulder. Must be about weight distribution. I also think Smabbey feels so very heavy on my arm, yet Frankie doesn't bother me at all! Funny!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and I was right, my leather bag that is so much like a Frankie in size and pockets is indeed much lighter, Okinawa style Valhalla Brooklyn bag from Etsy ....:
> Okinawa brown 690g, 1lb8oz. The only bag I have that is lighter than that is a python tote. My lightest leather bag and holds as much as a freakin Frankie. Just a tip!



Yes, her leathers and linings are very lightweight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I think blue camo has more personality too [emoji106][emoji4] jordan hobo is definitely more unique and stylish vs belle hobo.



Yes, definitely agreed. HoBelle [emoji23] is utilitarian to me but not super stylish. I love the clean look of the Jordan line. You can see pretty pleats but not the zippers!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I just bought a blue drawstring leather bag so I have filled in my blue hole [emoji854] honestly I cannot decide do I like estate blue. Some lighting looks so bright. Add in the red edge i feel it's too much contrast and the bag looks casual. Under low light it looks more muted and I like those pics. I can always wait for another color for s.belle [emoji177].
> 
> Thank you for the compliment *blush* I guess s.Abbey win haha.  Sorry to trouble u can I ask for your opinion for Nikki tote vs s.abbey? I apologize for being a nag and goes in circle [emoji28]



Nikki Tote is such a pretty bag and lightweight too! I could not deal with the narrower north south design but it has so many great features. You'll like it if you like Bianca.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> View attachment 3615339
> View attachment 3615340
> 
> I've been in pacific medium sutton and jade Roxy this week.



Love the pretty colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

No MZ pic for me today. Been cheating with Massaccesi the last few days. Missing my leather bags. But don't worry, soon enough my shoulder will hurt and I'll be back in MZ!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, definitely agreed. HoBelle [emoji23] is utilitarian to me but not super stylish. I love the clean look of the Jordan line. You can see pretty pleats but not the zippers!


Hobelle!!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> View attachment 3615339
> View attachment 3615340
> 
> I've been in pacific medium sutton and jade Roxy this week.



Pretty blues.., and I like that February [emoji178]


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Nikki Tote is such a pretty bag and lightweight too! I could not deal with the narrower north south design but it has so many great features. You'll like it if you like Bianca.



I miss having a Bianca [emoji29] I like the zip+snap version but hate the lining color zipper flap showing on top when bag is zipped.


----------



## ms p

Thank you Namkha [emoji177][emoji255][emoji5]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> So I'm now thinking that Abbey is really just a redesigned Mayfair tote using the exact same pattern. I hated that bag. It killed my shoulder. Abbey is the exact same dimensions and I found Mayfair to be smaller than Jane. However the Abbey external pockets are so different, it will definitely have more space than Mayfair and maybe Jane too. I also think the single shoulder strap will help with the weight distribution. I would probably choose to use that strap when the laptop's in the bag. Will keep you posted. So far no go on group purchase.



Yes, the Abbey line does seem to be Mayfair with revised pockets. I forgot that you had Mayfair for a few minutes [emoji6]. I wonder if Mint carries any of the Abbeys. I should check with Lisa.


----------



## Reba

ms p..your focus on Small Abbey, is making me focus on it too..; stop [emoji113]..ha ha..., I likey in the classic black...love all those gold zips and red interior [emoji7]...must focus on flappety- flap


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ms p..your focus on Small Abbey, is making me focus on it too..; stop [emoji113]..ha ha..., I likey in the classic black...love all those gold zips and red interior [emoji7]...must focus on flappety- flap



Reba [emoji169] I think I need to stop visiting FB [emoji613]I jolly well know I don't like satchel. So why am I or how did I start obsessing with S.Abbey -> all the love s.abbey talk on fb has brainwashed me [emoji15] 

I do like the look of Nikki tote but like what Namkha mentioned I'm also concerned it'll look too longish on me. 

Finally mulberry was an ok color for me but everyone loves mulberry [emoji51]. Now I'm thinking if I don't get something in mulberry I'm nuts lol [emoji722][emoji144][emoji722].

I'm staying strong and I shall not buy [emoji724][emoji135]‍♂️[emoji732]️. I just bought a glazed linen s.nikki so I better stay good [emoji29]. As for the darn reward points I hope to decide when I see this year's mother's day release. Hopefully by end April ? 

It's Sat morning here. Pine mini Chelsea is taking over s. Chelsea for the weekend shift [emoji172][emoji5] i used it last week to zoo and really enjoyed it [emoji4]



View attachment 3615782


----------



## Reba

I love the Pine. I need a green...  I do like a pretty satchel (re Small Abbey).., so don't need too much encouragement on one. I will try to ignore (for now)...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I love the Pine. I need a green...  I do like a pretty satchel (re Small Abbey).., so don't need too much encouragement on one. I will try to ignore (for now)...



A green would work really nicely with your collection, Reba. Scuttlebutt is that "kale" is coming for spring.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> A green would work really nicely with your collection, Reba. Scuttlebutt is that "kale" is coming for spring.



Ooh...love Kale.., Kale with eggs [emoji505] for breakfast, Kale with sardines for lunch, Kale with anything for dinner..., love to gross the rest of fam out [emoji12]. I need a Kale bag!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ooh...love Kale.., Kale with eggs [emoji505] for breakfast, Kale with sardines for lunch, Kale with anything for dinner..., love to gross the rest of fam out [emoji12]. I need a Kale bag!



Talking about kale did u ever try kale chips?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Talking about kale did u ever try kale chips?



Yes..make them all the time...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Heading into the city on this foggy day with Porter helmet bag and Jorbo. The navy camps are similar but in the light the Porter shows more green/grey and the MZW more red (if that makes any sense at all). Style-wise, these two bags are also similar, just different sizes. Hrrmmm. Didn't plan that. I was already in Jorbo and Porter has the right features for what I need to carry today.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Hi All,

I'm new to the MZ Wallace line, but liking what I've seen so far....have a question:   For spring and summer, I love lighter colored bags - cream, wheat, etc....but hate that they show dirt and wear so quickly compared to darker colored bags. I noticed that Wallace has a fabric they call "glazed linen" used for lighter colored bags - is this some kind of synthetic coating over light colored material? Do any of you own one? do they resist dirt, stains, etc.? thanks!


----------



## PJovie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Magnificent Mediums
> View attachment 3611251
> 
> 
> Quazy Quilteds
> View attachment 3611252
> 
> 
> Loud Luggers
> View attachment 3611253
> 
> 
> The Gang!
> View attachment 3611254


Namkha, you have a Kingston Butterfly!  How do you like her and what do you lug in her?  The shape is different.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

PJovie said:


> Namkha, you have a Kingston Butterfly!  How do you like her and what do you lug in her?  The shape is different.



I do! You know, the best feature of Kingston is the butterfly print. To be honest the style isn't MZW's triumph. It would be great if I were a DJ and carried vinyl around. But otherwise the tallness of the bag in combination with the leather piece at the top makes for poor weight distribution and awkward hang from the shoulder strap. The bag works better as a hand carry IMO. Also it is quite shallow. So, if I use it for work, I put files, iPad, laptop in the main compartment and have to use the external pocket for cosmetic bag, wallet, miscellaneous survival necessities...  The pockets, while large in dimension, are gusseted only at the top so that limits what can be put in them. And if you fill them too full, the bag starts to look weird and bulgy. If you put a travel mug in one of those pockets then you have to make sure it's facing out or else it will interfere with your stride. This bag should really join the weird sisters set. I would never buy another Kingston, but for the print and the occasional time I need to carry something large and square and flat, it's perfect [emoji3] Plus I have a sentimental attachment to this particular bag.


----------



## ms p

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the MZ Wallace line, but liking what I've seen so far....have a question:   For spring and summer, I love lighter colored bags - cream, wheat, etc....but hate that they show dirt and wear so quickly compared to darker colored bags. I noticed that Wallace has a fabric they call "glazed linen" used for lighter colored bags - is this some kind of synthetic coating over light colored material? Do any of you own one? do they resist dirt, stains, etc.? thanks!



Hi it's coated  same as u I want a light color bag that is low maintenance as well. I just bought a glazed linen small Nikki. I think I'll receive in early March. Hopefully another gal will be able to answer your question sooner than me  I have high hope it will match our expectations


----------



## ms p

Pine mini Chelsea today pair with  a dress [emoji156] (sorry toilet pic [emoji28])


----------



## PJovie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I do! You know, the best feature of Kingston is the butterfly print. To be honest the style isn't MZW's triumph. It would be great if I were a DJ and carried vinyl around. But otherwise the tallness of the bag in combination with the leather piece at the top makes for poor weight distribution and awkward hang from the shoulder strap. The bag works better as a hand carry IMO. Also it is quite shallow. So, if I use it for work, I put files, iPad, laptop in the main compartment and have to use the external pocket for cosmetic bag, wallet, miscellaneous survival necessities...  The pockets, while large in dimension, are gusseted only at the top so that limits what can be put in them. And if you fill them too full, the bag starts to look weird and bulgy. If you put a travel mug in one of those pockets then you have to make sure it's facing out or else it will interfere with your stride. This bag should really join the weird sisters set. I would never buy another Kingston, but for the print and the occasional time I need to carry something large and square and flat, it's perfect [emoji3] Plus I have a sentimental attachment to this particular bag.


It's definitely not an everyday bag, and I agree with hand-carrying.  I've been in search of a butterfly print and bought one (horribly expensive) from Tradesy.  And, I also scored a Butterfly Mayfair, from eBay which is a wide satchel, proportionately very large all around.  I wish it were more scaled down like the Mayfair tote.    I"m trying to decide which to keep.  I love both prints like crazy, and wish they were more functional.  But then if they fell in the category of everyday bag, I suppose they wouldn't be so special.  I'm leaning towards keeping the Kingston as it easily fits my laptop and files.  I'll need it for those days when I have tough meetings to lead, it makes a statement and I would feel like a bad ass (keep your mouth shut, do everything I say - kidding!!!!)  I appreciate your insight, so helpful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the MZ Wallace line, but liking what I've seen so far....have a question:   For spring and summer, I love lighter colored bags - cream, wheat, etc....but hate that they show dirt and wear so quickly compared to darker colored bags. I noticed that Wallace has a fabric they call "glazed linen" used for lighter colored bags - is this some kind of synthetic coating over light colored material? Do any of you own one? do they resist dirt, stains, etc.? thanks!



Hi, welcome! I don't own the glazed linen but saw and handled it in a boutique. It does seem like it will withstand the dirt and wear a bit better since it's coated. MZ's lighter color bedford nylon bags also withstand wear well since they can be wiped off, but the super light colored ones will eventually show dirt if you're not careful.


----------



## Reba

Last year, March 15, they added to Spring line..., then Mother's Day collection was April 19, and May 24 started the next Sale. Just in case you all needed some dates to wrap your mind around too. I checked milled.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Last year, March 15, they added to Spring line..., then Mother's Day collection was April 19, and May 24 started the next Sale. Just in case you all needed some dates to wrap your mind around too. I checked milled.



Thank you Reba! I was just thinking about this. Still have my rewards points burning a hole to the center of the earth... I like a few bags but it isn't love...at least, not love at first sight.
And I still miss egg hunt. Stressful but fun.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Last year, March 15, they added to Spring line..., then Mother's Day collection was April 19, and May 24 started the next Sale. Just in case you all needed some dates to wrap your mind around too. I checked milled.





makn808 said:


> Thank you Reba! I was just thinking about this. Still have my rewards points burning a hole to the center of the earth... I like a few bags but it isn't love...at least, not love at first sight.
> And I still miss egg hunt. Stressful but fun.



Thanks Reba.

Me too makn808


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

PJovie said:


> It's definitely not an everyday bag, and I agree with hand-carrying.  I've been in search of a butterfly print and bought one (horribly expensive) from Tradesy.  And, I also scored a Butterfly Mayfair, from eBay which is a wide satchel, proportionately very large all around.  I wish it were more scaled down like the Mayfair tote.    I"m trying to decide which to keep.  I love both prints like crazy, and wish they were more functional.  But then if they fell in the category of everyday bag, I suppose they wouldn't be so special.  I'm leaning towards keeping the Kingston as it easily fits my laptop and files.  I'll need it for those days when I have tough meetings to lead, it makes a statement and I would feel like a bad ass (keep your mouth shut, do everything I say - kidding!!!!)  I appreciate your insight, so helpful!



The butterfly Kingston is a great canvas for the print and the perfect work statement bag when the situation calls for it. It's also one to lift the spirits on a day you need that extra boost when work has become a slog. Would Mayfair be more of an overnight bag for you because of its size? Let us know what you decide. And feel free to post pics [emoji5]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Last year, March 15, they added to Spring line..., then Mother's Day collection was April 19, and May 24 started the next Sale. Just in case you all needed some dates to wrap your mind around too. I checked milled.



Good intel - thanks Reba. I hope they come out with some pretty smalls for Mother's Day. I don't think we need another floral tote and I missed the little goodies that usually come with the holiday shop and the Valentine's release.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba, I was inspired by your plump and happy bags. Yesterday a box arrived (10 boxes of my favourite herbal tea -- there's only one place in Canada that sells it and they offered a coupon code [emoji851]) and it was full of foam cheesies. So I made three separate bags of them and will use them as stuffing for my two Mia's and one Jorbo. That way, they will stand vertically and I won't have to store them lying flat, which will keep the front pockets from looking smushed.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba, I was inspired by your plump and happy bags. Yesterday a box arrived (10 boxes of my favourite herbal tea -- there's only one place in Canada that sells it and they offered a coupon code [emoji851]) and it was full of foam cheesies. So I made three separate bags of them and will use them as stuffing for my two Mia's and one Jorbo. That way, they will stand vertically and I won't have to store them lying flat, which will keep the front pockets from looking smushed.



Bag [emoji851]s unite


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Last year, March 15, they added to Spring line..., then Mother's Day collection was April 19, and May 24 started the next Sale. Just in case you all needed some dates to wrap your mind around too. I checked milled.



Thanks for the reminder! I would really like to try the Belle Hobo, but a medium blue color is a no-go for me, and I think Kale will have brown trim, which doesn't excite me at all. I really do hope we'll see this style in a color I'll like. Hobos with organization are so useful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Thank you Reba! I was just thinking about this. Still have my rewards points burning a hole to the center of the earth... I like a few bags but it isn't love...at least, not love at first sight.
> And I still miss egg hunt. Stressful but fun.



Same. Miss the egg hunt and not settled on what to do with rewards. Maybe a black Abbey tote for work. That's the practical thing to do with them.


----------



## dcooney4

I miss the egg hunt too! That was so much fun. I have since bought very few things directly from them so I don't have many points. I decided against ordering my Paige that I paid full price for from them direct to use the few points I had because I wanted to buy my bag in person and inspect it. I adore my Mulberry Paige and I have discovered I make better choices when I can see a bag in person. Though with the egg hunt I was willing to try styles I might like. If they ever brought it back I would need to make more room in my closet.


----------



## Reba

I remember last year when they cancelled the Egg Hunt, they promised many other special things upcoming...[emoji848]...what exactly were those?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I remember last year when they cancelled the Egg Hunt, they promised many other special things upcoming...[emoji848]...what exactly were those?


Nothing that made me respond. I don't write limericks so nothing that I recall.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Nothing that made me respond. I don't write limericks so nothing that I recall.



If that's what they meant, ...pahlease...; a chance to jump through hoops to get a mere $25 off something.  I'll take the Egg Hunt any day over that [emoji195]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What is the egg hunt?


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What is the egg hunt?



During Easter week, MZ, used to have Easter [emoji214] eggs hidden on their website. You went on and hunted for them.  Each session was timed, you could collect a certain amount each worth a different discount, and some special eggs worth free bags!  It was so fun. They discontinued it last year ☹️


----------



## dcooney4

The only good thing about no egg hunt is my wallet is happier.


----------



## ms p

And I spend way less time on their website [emoji23]


----------



## Reba

Ok..., you saw my list of bags, you saw the group shot of bags...you even saw, per Namkha's request, what I stuff in my bags!   Last nerd [emoji851] thing I can share..., a pic of my accessory/bag closet. Neat and organized..cause it's mine and nobody else's!


----------



## makn808

Reba, love. I especially love the translucent top zip packs on the top shelf. Can you share where they're from? They are so perfect for bags, you can see exactly what's in it while keeping things dust free...brilliant!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ok..., you saw my list of bags, you saw the group shot of bags...you even saw, per Namkha's request, what I stuff in my bags!   Last nerd [emoji851] thing I can share..., a pic of my accessory/bag closet. Neat and organized..cause it's mine and nobody else's!
> View attachment 3618826


I love those henry bendel dust bags.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Reba, love. I especially love the translucent top zip packs on the top shelf. Can you share where they're from? They are so perfect for bags, you can see exactly what's in it while keeping things dust free...brilliant!


Ditto! Love that idea!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, love. I especially love the translucent top zip packs on the top shelf. Can you share where they're from? They are so perfect for bags, you can see exactly what's in it while keeping things dust free...brilliant!



I got them from Amazon last year. They are so nice; and all gone. I so wish I had got more. They have a nice breathable type fabric on sides and are so nicely made. I have been looking for something comparable; if I find, I will let you know.


----------



## Reba

Ahh..found..Whitmor Sweater Bag, set of 2, only $6.86, on Amazon. If any left after I buy, ha ha. I have Small Roxy in, Two Penny's, Lizzy without her straps they would fit - I hang, that's the size. If bigger need maybe see if same brand has


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Brought my Willow in teal out today! Managed to store a laptop in it and it was so easy to lug around!


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> View attachment 3619268
> 
> 
> Brought my Willow in teal out today! Managed to store a laptop in it and it was so easy to lug around!



Such a beautiful color!!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> Such a beautiful color!!



I totally agree! The colour looks almost jewel-toned. I wish they would make this colour with more designs!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ok..., you saw my list of bags, you saw the group shot of bags...you even saw, per Namkha's request, what I stuff in my bags!   Last nerd [emoji851] thing I can share..., a pic of my accessory/bag closet. Neat and organized..cause it's mine and nobody else's!
> View attachment 3618826



Just looking at this picture l gives me a feeling of calm happiness; it must be magic in person.  Your house seems to have many "good energy zones". 

I keep hoping to quit my job and sell bag bags on Etsy. So far DH isn't on board.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Just looking at this picture l gives me a feeling of calm happiness; it must be magic in person.  Your house seems to have many "good energy zones".
> 
> I keep hoping to quit my job and sell bag bags on Etsy. So far DH isn't on board.


Knowing your excellent taste and style, I'd totally be a repeat customer of your etsy shop!


----------



## PJovie

romantiqueluxe said:


> View attachment 3619268
> 
> 
> Brought my Willow in teal out today! Managed to store a laptop in it and it was so easy to lug around!


This is gorgeous!  Always a bonus when you can fit a laptop and be elegant at the same time


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Just looking at this picture l gives me a feeling of calm happiness; it must be magic in person.  Your house seems to have many "good energy zones".
> 
> I keep hoping to quit my job and sell bag bags on Etsy. So far DH isn't on board.



Haha, your dh won't let you quit either? Glad I'm not alone! [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Knowing your excellent taste and style, I'd totally be a repeat customer of your etsy shop!


ditto!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Anyone love the Emma tote?  There's a really pretty forest with rose gold hardware on ebay but it seems so huge.


----------



## makn808

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone love the Emma tote?  There's a really pretty forest with rose gold hardware on ebay but it seems so huge.


I had Emma and found her to be big. She schlumps a lot due to the softness of the Bedford, and the clips on the sides are so heavy they weigh down the sides. But people that carry a lot love Emma, I almost never carry that much.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I had Emma and found her to be big. She schlumps a lot due to the softness of the Bedford, and the clips on the sides are so heavy they weigh down the sides. But people that carry a lot love Emma, I almost never carry that much.



I had an Emma. Didn't find it that huge just shapeless and oddly not very spacious for the weight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone love the Emma tote?  There's a really pretty forest with rose gold hardware on ebay but it seems so huge.



Big and floppy. But Forest is beautiful with that rose hw. I have that color combo in a different style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ended up carrying my laptop in Jane for a business trip this week. Worked well enough so I'm not going to get an Abbey for now. Jane with laptop was heavy enough! I should have taken my Tumi backpack.


----------



## contra mundum

Am I the only one who doesn't understand why they brought back the "Good prose does no harm" bag? I realize it's for charity blah blah but it's ugly and doesn't look very functional. And if I remember correctly, it's not like they flew off the shelves on the first issue. I guess maybe I am becoming somewhat disenchanted with the brand. Sigh.


----------



## PJovie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The butterfly Kingston is a great canvas for the print and the perfect work statement bag when the situation calls for it. It's also one to lift the spirits on a day you need that extra boost when work has become a slog. Would Mayfair be more of an overnight bag for you because of its size? Let us know what you decide. And feel free to post pics [emoji5]


Here they are!  I was thinking about Mayfair as an overnight bag, it's so roomy, but it does smoosh down nicely if not stuffed.  The Kingston will definitely be used for work.  I've been off after back surgery for about 3 months and haven't been able to carry anything heavy but I should get the green light to carry more next week.  The print is so amazingly gorgeous, hard to stop staring at it.  I'll figure this out in time and if they don't work for me, I'll re-home.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

contra mundum said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't understand why they brought back the "Good prose does no harm" bag? I realize it's for charity blah blah but it's ugly and doesn't look very functional. And if I remember correctly, it's not like they flew off the shelves on the first issue. I guess maybe I am becoming somewhat disenchanted with the brand. Sigh.



Mystery to me, too. I actually disagree with the statement. Good prose can be very harmful. Also, what are those things in the bottom RH corner of the print? They look like clowns?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

PJovie said:


> Here they are!  I was thinking about Mayfair as an overnight bag, it's so roomy, but it does smoosh down nicely if not stuffed.  The Kingston will definitely be used for work.  I've been off after back surgery for about 3 months and haven't been able to carry anything heavy but I should get the green light to carry more next week.  The print is so amazingly gorgeous, hard to stop staring at it.  I'll figure this out in time and if they don't work for me, I'll re-home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622128
> View attachment 3622130



Gorgeous indeed! The pattern placements are different enough to make each a distinctive and unique piece, quite apart from the shape of the bags. I particularly like all the blue on Kingston and the centred butterfly. But the more abstract shapes on Mayfair are also stunning.


----------



## Reba

contra mundum said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't understand why they brought back the "Good prose does no harm" bag? I realize it's for charity blah blah but it's ugly and doesn't look very functional. And if I remember correctly, it's not like they flew off the shelves on the first issue. I guess maybe I am becoming somewhat disenchanted with the brand. Sigh.



Are they just leftover, built up stock that they are claiming as new?


By the way, I love when someone is equally as grouchy as me [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Are they just leftover, built up stock that they are claiming as new?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> Here they are!  I was thinking about Mayfair as an overnight bag, it's so roomy, but it does smoosh down nicely if not stuffed.  The Kingston will definitely be used for work.  I've been off after back surgery for about 3 months and haven't been able to carry anything heavy but I should get the green light to carry more next week.  The print is so amazingly gorgeous, hard to stop staring at it.  I'll figure this out in time and if they don't work for me, I'll re-home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622128
> View attachment 3622130



Love, love...  And, hope you are feeling all better soon.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Are they just leftover, built up stock that they are claiming as new?
> 
> 
> By the way, I love when someone is equally as grouchy as me [emoji6][emoji8]



I work in a library and have REALLY wanted to like this tote, but it's just blah and the quote could be something so MUCH punchier!


----------



## PJovie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Gorgeous indeed! The pattern placements are different enough to make each a distinctive and unique piece, quite apart from the shape of the bags. I particularly like all the blue on Kingston and the centred butterfly. But the more abstract shapes on Mayfair are also stunning.





Reba said:


> Love, love...  And, hope you are feeling all better soon.



Thank you Namkha, your keen observations are much appreciated.   And Reba, thank you, I am doing so much better!


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> Here they are!  I was thinking about Mayfair as an overnight bag, it's so roomy, but it does smoosh down nicely if not stuffed.  The Kingston will definitely be used for work.  I've been off after back surgery for about 3 months and haven't been able to carry anything heavy but I should get the green light to carry more next week.  The print is so amazingly gorgeous, hard to stop staring at it.  I'll figure this out in time and if they don't work for me, I'll re-home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622128
> View attachment 3622130



They are beautiful! I had a Ruby Mayfair for a hot minute but it was so big I just didn't know what to do with it. They rarely show up in resale though, so those who have them are hanging on to them. That says something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

contra mundum said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't understand why they brought back the "Good prose does no harm" bag? I realize it's for charity blah blah but it's ugly and doesn't look very functional. And if I remember correctly, it's not like they flew off the shelves on the first issue. I guess maybe I am becoming somewhat disenchanted with the brand. Sigh.





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Mystery to me, too. I actually disagree with the statement. Good prose can be very harmful. Also, what are those things in the bottom RH corner of the print? They look like clowns?



I know the design and statement is a direct copy from the Pettibon art, but I find the clown to be creepy, so that did it in for me...but I wish this tote would have been done in a plain black Bedford. The size looks handy.


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> I work in a library and have REALLY wanted to like this tote, but it's just blah and the quote could be something so MUCH punchier!



Like....

what you don't know would make a great book

---Sydney Smith

But, not about books for them.., but promoting a fellow artist...which is good too..I guess.., but, I don't want to carry library books in that clown face Tote...


----------



## Reba

...and, after looking at some of Mr Pettibon's artwork, I sure hope not to see it on the Mother's Day Tote


----------



## ms p

Glazed linen is structure and glossy looking  stands by itself when empty. The pouch is less glazed strangely (or not glazed? [emoji849]) love the shimmery look [emoji5] can't wait to use it on Monday


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> They are beautiful! I had a Ruby Mayfair for a hot minute but it was so big I just didn't know what to do with it. They rarely show up in resale though, so those who have them are hanging on to them. That says something.


It is big, isn't it!  I'm going to think of different ways to pack, e.g. overnight bag, or big work day, or even a dance bag when I need a change of clothes, etc.  I want to use it, not let it sit around.  We shall see


----------



## ms p

I'm not into the library tote ... Good for them if someone is really buying these


----------



## ms p

PJovie said:


> Here they are!  I was thinking about Mayfair as an overnight bag, it's so roomy, but it does smoosh down nicely if not stuffed.  The Kingston will definitely be used for work.  I've been off after back surgery for about 3 months and haven't been able to carry anything heavy but I should get the green light to carry more next week.  The print is so amazingly gorgeous, hard to stop staring at it.  I'll figure this out in time and if they don't work for me, I'll re-home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622128
> View attachment 3622130





PJovie said:


> It is big, isn't it!  I'm going to think of different ways to pack, e.g. overnight bag, or big work day, or even a dance bag when I need a change of clothes, etc.  I want to use it, not let it sit around.  We shall see



Congrats!! The bags are so pretty and artistic looking. Definitely a keeper


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Glazed linen is structure and glossy looking  stands by itself when empty. The pouch is less glazed strangely (or not glazed? [emoji849]) love the shimmery look [emoji5] can't wait to use it on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622811
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622810



You will have to let us know about pros and cons of this style. I think you are lucky to have this style in a fabric with the added structure; it should make a great combo!


----------



## Barefootgirl

Good morning! I just bought this MZ bag on Poshmark without ever seeing one in person: https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2211157-0000/leopard-jacquard-medium-madison.

I bought it because I love the fabric, style, design...but wow, I was crazy not to realize how slouchy and shapeless it would be. Great bag otherwise.
I've never used a purse organizer before or even a base? Sorry, a newbie here. I need something to give it structure and I want to be able to actually see down inside when I open it.  THANKS

Can you make some suggestions as to where I should shop for one for my new MZ? I assume they also steal room for inside storage...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> You will have to let us know about pros and cons of this style. I think you are lucky to have this style in a fabric with the added structure; it should make a great combo!



I hope I'll like it  I'm usually a double shoulder strap bag person. The structure look is unfamiliar to me too. But the fabric is so pretty and mesmerizing [emoji177] let me know if there's any particular q or pic )


----------



## makn808

Barefootgirl said:


> Good morning! I just bought this MZ bag on Poshmark without ever seeing one in person: https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2211157-0000/leopard-jacquard-medium-madison.
> 
> I bought it because I love the fabric, style, design...but wow, I was crazy not to realize how slouchy and shapeless it would be. Great bag otherwise.
> I've never used a purse organizer before or even a base? Sorry, a newbie here. I need something to give it structure and I want to be able to actually see down inside when I open it.  THANKS
> 
> Can you make some suggestions as to where I should shop for one for my new MZ? I assume they also steal room for inside storage...



I've been cheating with LC neo for a couple of days which is like a hole on a strap. I use an oxford flat savoy and an lss large cosmetic to act as organizers so my things don't shift around and the bag holds its shape. Plus I can use them in other bags or separately for other things. I wonder if an oxford large savoy and/or flat savoy could work well? You could leave the zippers open to act as an organizer. They're lightweight and hold their shape.

If you want just an organizer, I think purse to go and samorga are both very popular and have a good range of sizes.


----------



## ms p

Barefootgirl said:


> Good morning! I just bought this MZ bag on Poshmark without ever seeing one in person: https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2211157-0000/leopard-jacquard-medium-madison.
> 
> I bought it because I love the fabric, style, design...but wow, I was crazy not to realize how slouchy and shapeless it would be. Great bag otherwise.
> I've never used a purse organizer before or even a base? Sorry, a newbie here. I need something to give it structure and I want to be able to actually see down inside when I open it.  THANKS
> 
> Can you make some suggestions as to where I should shop for one for my new MZ? I assume they also steal room for inside storage...



Hi  congrats I like the print u bought  maybe u can look at purse to go?


----------



## Barefootgirl

ms p said:


> Hi  congrats I like the print u bought  maybe u can look at purse to go?


thank you all! I just discovered this line of bags and really like them...  LOL (hole on a strap!)..... will look at these sites, thanks...


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> I've been cheating with LC neo for a couple of days which is like a hole on a strap. I use an oxford flat savoy and an lss large cosmetic to act as organizers so my things don't shift around and the bag holds its shape. Plus I can use them in other bags or separately for other things. I wonder if an oxford large savoy and/or flat savoy could work well? You could leave the zippers open to act as an organizer. They're lightweight and hold their shape.
> 
> If you want just an organizer, I think purse to go and samorga are both very popular and have a good range of sizes.



Me too use a pouch if I need to. Recently I uses all the exterior and interior pockets. So I actually don't have any other stuff to put in a pouch separately except my phone charger. When I open my bag all I see is my wallet, foldable umbrella and one pouch that contains phone charger.


----------



## ms p

Barefootgirl said:


> thank you all! I just discovered this line of bags and really like them...  LOL (hole on a strap!)..... will look at these sites, thanks...



I like mzw for all the pockets  maybe try to repack your stuff to use the pockets ? Hopefully it'll be less black hole syndrome


----------



## Barefootgirl

yes, there is that and also just that when I set it down, and want to get something from it, I would rather that it stand up than fall over lol.

Have you ever tried one of the base forms/shapers? Do you know if they tend to stay in place?


----------



## ms p

Barefootgirl said:


> yes, there is that and also just that when I set it down, and want to get something from it, I would rather that it stand up than fall over lol.
> 
> Have you ever tried one of the base forms/shapers? Do you know if they tend to stay in place?



If u want a standing bag I think it's better to get a purse organizer that fits well to give it structure. I think the Madison line bags don't stand by itself due to the design of the base too. If I recall it has 2 leather corner and for the base the seam is at the center.

If u want to try a base shaper u can diy too before u buy one. I recall reading someone cut a plastic placemat and wrap with cloth or even a cardboard.


----------



## estrie

iPhone AND iPad apps have failed me, woe. Eventually came to a desktop browser to catch up on the thread!

I am pining after the Small Belle, and to a lesser extent the Hope wristlet. But... last year there was a double points weekend March 25, which I now realize was Easter and that is mid-April this year.... I don't think I'll wait that long!!


Despite all my best efforts at planning minimal baby gear, we'll actually be flying with baby multiple times. In addition to just different gear, a bag with more structure than the large Sutton for baby stuff seems necessary. Sutton's light weight is tops but finding stuff in it is painful. Everything is in related pouches (one for diapers+wipes, one for clothes, one for toys, etc.) but they get mixed up and are hard to find and grab with the bag slouching. Diaper changing in public restroom was fine with the Medium Sutton, but Large is too large for my arm span. My DH prolly finds it easier. 


Also, despite early doubts about capacity+weight/bulk of Abbey Wristlet, stuck with it and am happily using it as intended! I'm not sure if it stretched a little, but I can in fact get both personal and work phone into it. Or my work ID holder wallet (with favorite credit cards) plus one phone. The front pouches are good for keys, hair clip, chap stick, everything has its place, and it's easy to use on its own or transferred between work backpack, baby's large Sutton (blue camo!), a small Sutton when out on my own. 

Given that Abbey Wristlet has space for builker hair clip, chap stick, and keys, the Hope wristlet seems to better match my original desire and maybe less the practical use. 

A third configuration for this use case is the right-sized wristlet (haven't found it yet) to hold the above-mentioned items and use a card holder in the wristlet to carry the insurance and less-used cards.


Blah blah blah. WIll keep you guys posted on the things I try. Loved the collection pictures, and especially love seeing pictures of new to us bags and bags we're moving into as the season transitions. Yeay! Oh, I also went looking through so many posts looking for a picture of Reba's new puppy. Did we see a new puppy picture?


----------



## Reba

Estrie..., have missed you. But, so happy that you are busy with life...Baby years are hectic, hard and just wonderful!  On February 1 my Scout mini schnauzer weighed 4.9 at vet; on March 1, he was up to 7.2!  I need to take new pics. Puppies are tough though...here is the original one and a snow one..I will get an updated bigger boy one soon...keep in touch with us. Miss ya. 



sorry to the rest of ya sick of my puppy pics...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Estrie..., have missed you. But, so happy that you are busy with life...Baby years are hectic, hard and just wonderful!  On February 1 my Scout mini schnauzer weighed 4.9 at vet; on March 1, he was up to 7.2!  I need to take new pics. Puppies are tough though...here is the original one and a snow one..I will get an updated bigger boy one soon...keep in touch with us. Miss ya.
> View attachment 3623559
> View attachment 3623560
> 
> sorry to the rest of ya sick of my puppy pics...


Love puppy pics!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Estrie..., have missed you. But, so happy that you are busy with life...Baby years are hectic, hard and just wonderful!  On February 1 my Scout mini schnauzer weighed 4.9 at vet; on March 1, he was up to 7.2!  I need to take new pics. Puppies are tough though...here is the original one and a snow one..I will get an updated bigger boy one soon...keep in touch with us. Miss ya.
> View attachment 3623559
> View attachment 3623560
> 
> sorry to the rest of ya sick of my puppy pics...



I show DD the pics and she agree your puppy is so cute  we are looking forward to more pics


----------



## Reba

Ok, ok..ha, ha..., one more of him checking his look in the mirror..


----------



## madaboutpastry

Reba, he is so adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ok, ok..ha, ha..., one more of him checking his look in the mirror..
> View attachment 3623658


That face is just adorable.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I wore my gunmetal lizzy and was thinking I hope the make lizzy in another coated fabric for fall/winter. In winter I have discovered I wear crossbody bags the most.


----------



## Reba

madaboutpastry said:


> Reba, he is so adorable!



Thank you fellow schnauzer mommy..[emoji4]   He's doing really great at training and becoming such a sweetheart too


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I wore my gunmetal lizzy and was thinking I hope the make lizzy in another coated fabric for fall/winter. In winter I have discovered I wear crossbody bags the most.



I have been in my Gunmetal Lizzy for a week or is it two?  Between the weather and the puppy..perfect bag.  If they made in a coated material again..., omg. Hands-down, this has been my most used...looks brand new too.


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> Ok, ok..ha, ha..., one more of him checking his look in the mirror..
> View attachment 3623658


What an adorable puppy, congratulations!  How is potty training coming along?


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> What an adorable puppy, congratulations!  How is potty training coming along?



He's doing pretty good!  We had a lil' setback when the snow here started to melt...  he was accustomed to the snow.., so would look for a patch of snow to go on..., then when no more snow.., didn't want to do anything and headed back in the house...ugh.  With a little prodding, he's figured it out!  3 months old now.., so a bit of maturity kicking in.  He loves to squeak his squeaky toys, is getting better every day at not nipping with those puppy teeth, and when gets tired enough will snuggle in your lap and fall asleep - which makes it all worthwhile. [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

Reba, what a cutie patootie!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can I get a barrington gifts savannah tote mod shot pretty please?


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can I get a barrington gifts savannah tote mod shot pretty please?



Yes...after I get dressed..in my fluffy Sunday morning paper reading comfies [emoji4]


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> He's doing pretty good!  We had a lil' setback when the snow here started to melt...  he was accustomed to the snow.., so would look for a patch of snow to go on..., then when no more snow.., didn't want to do anything and headed back in the house...ugh.  With a little prodding, he's figured it out!  3 months old now.., so a bit of maturity kicking in.  He loves to squeak his squeaky toys, is getting better every day at not nipping with those puppy teeth, and when gets tired enough will snuggle in your lap and fall asleep - which makes it all worthwhile. [emoji4]


Yay, that was fast!  It's funny how their habits set in.  We have a Frenchie who is king of potty, never any issues, trained in 3 mos.  We got him a playmate, a little terrier mutt mix, who needs so much coaxing for potties, took 1 year to housebreak.  Every time I let him out I have to say "you could do it" until he finds the perfect spot.  The neighbors must think I'm crazy.  Nothing like a sleeping puppy in your lap.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can I get a barrington gifts savannah tote mod shot pretty please?







And yes, that's an MZW tassel!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Estrie..., have missed you. But, so happy that you are busy with life...Baby years are hectic, hard and just wonderful!  On February 1 my Scout mini schnauzer weighed 4.9 at vet; on March 1, he was up to 7.2!  I need to take new pics. Puppies are tough though...here is the original one and a snow one..I will get an updated bigger boy one soon...keep in touch with us. Miss ya.
> View attachment 3623559
> View attachment 3623560
> 
> sorry to the rest of ya sick of my puppy pics...



Never can get sick of  schnauzer puppy pics.  Your little guy is really gorgeous.  Schnauzers are quite a handful, but they are incredibly spunky little dogs!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> View attachment 3624159
> View attachment 3624160
> 
> 
> And yes, that's an MZW tassel!



Reba, I LOVE this on you. It's a bold statement and very refined and chic at the same time.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba, I LOVE this on you. It's a bold statement and very refined and chic at the same time.



Thank you!  I really love too!  My daughter says I can't be wearing it until at least late April, 19-year olds come with all kinds of opinions [emoji57]- this one I will abide by since she did gift it to me.  The bag has some great built-in organization pockets, a clip key fob, and on the outside back a great zip pocket for phone/card case/keys.  [emoji175]


----------



## Reba

...on the off-chance there is anyone so smitten by Scout that they want their own mini schnauzer.., I need to mention Hemlock Schnauzers, you can find Kathy on Facebook at Hemlock Schnauzers. She is the most wonderful, dedicated doggy person ever. Her dogs are all her pets first and her breeding is secondary to that. Dylan Dryer, weather person on weekend edition of Today Show, has one of her schnauzers!  She's located in The Berkshire Mountain area of Massachusetts. Just in case, wanted to give her a mention. Great, great person. Or, fun Facebook page for some cuteness [emoji190]


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> ...on the off-chance there is anyone so smitten by Scout that they want their own mini schnauzer.., I need to mention Hemlock Schnauzers, you can find Kathy on Facebook at Hemlock Schnauzers. She is the most wonderful, dedicated doggy person ever. Her dogs are all her pets first and her breeding is secondary to that. Dylan Dryer, weather person on weekend edition of Today Show, has one of her schnauzers!  She's located in The Berkshire Mountain area of Massachusetts. Just in case, wanted to give her a mention. Great, great person. Or, fun Facebook page for some cuteness [emoji190]


I was going to say that Scout looks like she (?) came from a really good breeder  who knows what she'd doing. I love the breeder we got our Gus from.  We drive over 2 hours every year to visit her, just because the pup we got from her has given us so much joy over the years!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> View attachment 3624159
> View attachment 3624160
> 
> 
> And yes, that's an MZW tassel!



Thank you! Love!!!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Barefootgirl said:


> Good morning! I just bought this MZ bag on Poshmark without ever seeing one in person: https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2211157-0000/leopard-jacquard-medium-madison.
> 
> I bought it because I love the fabric, style, design...but wow, I was crazy not to realize how slouchy and shapeless it would be. Great bag otherwise.
> I've never used a purse organizer before or even a base? Sorry, a newbie here. I need something to give it structure and I want to be able to actually see down inside when I open it.  THANKS
> 
> Can you make some suggestions as to where I should shop for one for my new MZ? I assume they also steal room for inside storage...



There are a bunch of organizer sellers on etsy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3624159
> View attachment 3624160
> 
> 
> And yes, that's an MZW tassel!



[emoji173][emoji106]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ok, ok..ha, ha..., one more of him checking his look in the mirror..
> View attachment 3623658



These totally cheered me up today. Been down with ugly stomach bug for days. First DH, then me 2 days later...it was inevitable. Was so happy to see Scout pics!! [emoji173]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> These totally cheered me up today. Been down with ugly stomach bug for days. First DH, then me 2 days later...it was inevitable. Was so happy to see Scout pics!! [emoji173]



Oh, sorry to hear you're not feeling well Luv!  Glad Scout provided a smile!  Feel better...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> These totally cheered me up today. Been down with ugly stomach bug for days. First DH, then me 2 days later...it was inevitable. Was so happy to see Scout pics!! [emoji173]


Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thanks, ladies. Much better today. Norovirus...[emoji855][emoji40]...one of the worst things I've ever had. Don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## dcooney4

I am so glad to hear that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So I ended up getting an Abbey Tote from a lovely FB group member. It's the Fawn color, which is a nice neutral - taupe color. I will take pics tomorrow. I think it will accommodate my laptop with the structure I'm seeking. Will report back! One thing I like immediately - a standard water bottle fits in outside pockets! I do think it will get heavy easily so I won't be able to overfill it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today's bag was an oldie: Cranberry Olivia with Navy trim. [emoji173]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Today's bag was an oldie: Cranberry Olivia with Navy trim. [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3626601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626602



I love the color combo on this one..[emoji7]


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> Today's bag was an oldie: Cranberry Olivia with Navy trim. [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3626601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626602


Beautiful!  Besides the strap, how is Olivia different from Hayley?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Today's bag was an oldie: Cranberry Olivia with Navy trim. [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3626601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626602


Love love this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Beautiful!  Besides the strap, how is Olivia different from Hayley?



It's the same re: bag style. Just different shoulder strap and Olivia does not have a cb strap either. They renamed it when they changed the straps. The old strap is so substantial, and I prefer it because it stays on my shoulder.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It's the same re: bag style. Just different shoulder strap and Olivia does not have a cb strap either. They renamed it when they changed the straps. The old strap is so substantial, and I prefer it because it stays on my shoulder.



Saw one like this on eBay not too long ago. Should have bought it...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> So I ended up getting an Abbey Tote from a lovely FB group member. It's the Fawn color, which is a nice neutral - taupe color. I will take pics tomorrow. I think it will accommodate my laptop with the structure I'm seeking. Will report back! One thing I like immediately - a standard water bottle fits in outside pockets! I do think it will get heavy easily so I won't be able to overfill it.



Glad that finally came through for you! Looking forward to your report -- and very happy you're over the worst of that bug.



LuvAllBags said:


> Today's bag was an oldie: Cranberry Olivia with Navy trim. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3626601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626602



Ah, so pretty. I would love to see more colours like this instead of endless variations on taupe, grey, beige... But scuttlebutt has it that we are going to see -- wait for it -- colourblock taupe/grey/beige! Yay.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Kingston yesterday and today. Last bag shot in this office. Moving three offices to the left as of the end of this week. We'll have to see what the bag photo setup and light are like.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Glad that finally came through for you! Looking forward to your report -- and very happy you're over the worst of that bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so pretty. I would love to see more colours like this instead of endless variations on taupe, grey, beige... But scuttlebutt has it that we are going to see -- wait for it -- colourblock taupe/grey/beige! Yay.



Agree. Tired of the same old colors. Ugh! I am SO not a colorblock fan.


----------



## southernbelle43

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Glad that finally came through for you! Looking forward to your report -- and very happy you're over the worst of that bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so pretty. I would love to see more colours like this instead of endless variations on taupe, grey, beige... But scuttlebutt has it that we are going to see -- wait for it -- colourblock taupe/grey/beige! Yay.



I just received my first MZW bag, the Jane satchel, in Sparrow which is a really lovely color, although I suppose it is still in the "brownish" realm.
When I first saw these bags they looked very strange to me, but I kept looking and the one I received today, I find quite attractive. I suppose these bags are an acquired taste.


----------



## Morisa

It's been awhile since I last posted here, but after using MZ wallace bags for over 5 years, my absolute favorite material is the charcoal luster.  It is seriously the most durable material I have ever seen on a purse, and my charcoal luster Jane still looks brand new, over 6 years later.

I have noticed that MZ Wallace has increased the number of styles offered recently (it used to be Jane, Baby Jane, and Kate pretty much).  Does anyone else find it a bit overwhelming?  I now own a Lizzy, a Paige, a Mia, and a Sophie (in addition to a Baby Jane and a Janie).  These bags are all so similar in capacity (although they have different features) and I feel like I'm drowning in "too many bags" syndrome somedays.


----------



## southernbelle43

Morisa said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here, but after using MZ wallace bags for over 5 years, my absolute favorite material is the charcoal luster.  It is seriously the most durable material I have ever seen on a purse, and my charcoal luster Jane still looks brand new, over 6 years later.
> 
> I have noticed that MZ Wallace has increased the number of styles offered recently (it used to be Jane, Baby Jane, and Kate pretty much).  Does anyone else find it a bit overwhelming?  I now own a Lizzy, a Paige, a Mia, and a Sophie (in addition to a Baby Jane and a Janie).  These bags are all so similar in capacity (although they have different features) and I feel like I'm drowning in "too many bags" syndrome somedays.



i likewise find all of the different styles to be deceptively similar?  I am eying the medium Sutton.  I love that I could can its shape.  But I am on a self-imposed ban as well as many of you.  After buying a Deadly Ponies, two Von Holzhausens and a Wallace, I need to slow down and purge some of the others in the closet. I already gave away about 20 purses that I have been collecting for YEARS to friends.


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here, but after using MZ wallace bags for over 5 years, my absolute favorite material is the charcoal luster.  It is seriously the most durable material I have ever seen on a purse, and my charcoal luster Jane still looks brand new, over 6 years later.
> 
> I have noticed that MZ Wallace has increased the number of styles offered recently (it used to be Jane, Baby Jane, and Kate pretty much).  Does anyone else find it a bit overwhelming?  I now own a Lizzy, a Paige, a Mia, and a Sophie (in addition to a Baby Jane and a Janie).  These bags are all so similar in capacity (although they have different features) and I feel like I'm drowning in "too many bags" syndrome somedays.



Yes...the coated bags are the best. I am an owner of a Gunmetal Twill Lizzy..my most used MZ and looks like it did the day I got it. 

I guess the bags have a lot of similar features. I find that everyone here though sifts through and settles in on these differences and finds the one, two or more..., that are their perfect bag!  I like the variety   By the way.., I think I remember your name here Morisa!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Morisa said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here, but after using MZ wallace bags for over 5 years, my absolute favorite material is the charcoal luster.  It is seriously the most durable material I have ever seen on a purse, and my charcoal luster Jane still looks brand new, over 6 years later.
> 
> I have noticed that MZ Wallace has increased the number of styles offered recently (it used to be Jane, Baby Jane, and Kate pretty much).  Does anyone else find it a bit overwhelming?  I now own a Lizzy, a Paige, a Mia, and a Sophie (in addition to a Baby Jane and a Janie).  These bags are all so similar in capacity (although they have different features) and I feel like I'm drowning in "too many bags" syndrome somedays.



Yep, lots of new styles lately. It can be a bit overwhelming, but most of us find the few styles that we like best. I have been diligently downsizing my collection. I'm trying to focus on my absolute faves along with a few specialty sizes like a small cross-body and something for travel.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been down sizing but now I am down to bags that I bought but used maybe once. It's funny the older stuff that actually was worn a bit sold. The ones that are like new have not.


----------



## southernbelle43

dmc60 said:


> Darn autocorrect even on tpf - crossbody (not cab)



Had to laugh about autocorrect.  In our neighborhood we have a private web site. One neighbor posted that they had skunks hanging around the house and one had actually sprayed the dog.  Another well-meaning neighbor suggested they investigate chemicals that  repel skunks and stated that she had heard that "mother" balls work well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been down sizing but now I am down to bags that I bought but used maybe once. It's funny the older stuff that actually was worn a bit sold. The ones that are like new have not.



Yes that happens sometimes. Other than the few consistently super popular styles/color combos, it can sometimes seem like a crapshoot. I sometimes de/list for a week and then list again and the item then sells immediately.


----------



## mbmb

Are those of you with the (medium) Crosby still enjoying it?  I just got one, but am leaving the tags on for a while.  It is larger than the 2014-15 Coco even though MZW measures them the same, so I think Crosby will hold my stuff comfortably.  However, I seem to have become averse to rectangular box shaped purses!  So I'm wondering if that will pass, or if Crosby will take on a more appealing shape (to me) with use.  I wish they would lower the prices and make those extra straps an add-on option.  I have never used a cb strap except to try it out once on Lizzy.  On Crosby I don't think I would use any of the 3 included straps -- are you using them?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my first MZW bag, the Jane satchel, in Sparrow which is a really lovely color, although I suppose it is still in the "brownish" realm.
> When I first saw these bags they looked very strange to me, but I kept looking and the one I received today, I find quite attractive. I suppose these bags are an acquired taste.



Congrats! I think you made a lovely choice for your first MZW. Don't get me wrong, they do the most wonderful neutrals. It's just that for those of us who have been following the collections for many years, we sometimes find them repetitive. That said, the demand must be there and working for them. So if lots of neutrals means they will be around to release the occasional jewel-toned stunner, then that's better for my wallet anyway. 

Would love to see a pic of your Jane satchel...



Morisa said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here, but after using MZ wallace bags for over 5 years, my absolute favorite material is the charcoal luster.  It is seriously the most durable material I have ever seen on a purse, and my charcoal luster Jane still looks brand new, over 6 years later.
> 
> I have noticed that MZ Wallace has increased the number of styles offered recently (it used to be Jane, Baby Jane, and Kate pretty much).  Does anyone else find it a bit overwhelming?  I now own a Lizzy, a Paige, a Mia, and a Sophie (in addition to a Baby Jane and a Janie).  These bags are all so similar in capacity (although they have different features) and I feel like I'm drowning in "too many bags" syndrome somedays.



You have some great pieces. I empathize with your feeling of drowning. I have culled my MZW stable quite ruthlessly lately and feel pretty good about what's left. But I still need to clean house on non-MZW.



southernbelle43 said:


> i likewise find all of the different styles to be deceptively similar?  I am eying the medium Sutton.  I love that I could can its shape.  But I am on a self-imposed ban as well as many of you.  After buying a Deadly Ponies, two Von Holzhausens and a Wallace, I need to slow down and purge some of the others in the closet. I already gave away about 20 purses that I have been collecting for YEARS to friends.



Oh, Deadly Ponies! Would you mind posting a pic?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbmb said:


> Are those of you with the (medium) Crosby still enjoying it?  I just got one, but am leaving the tags on for a while.  It is larger than the 2014-15 Coco even though MZW measures them the same, so I think Crosby will hold my stuff comfortably.  However, I seem to have become averse to rectangular box shaped purses!  So I'm wondering if that will pass, or if Crosby will take on a more appealing shape (to me) with use.  I wish they would lower the prices and make those extra straps an add-on option.  I have never used a cb strap except to try it out once on Lizzy.  On Crosby I don't think I would use any of the 3 included straps -- are you using them?



I still love mine. I mostly use the chain strap and think it elevates the bag. The heaviness doesn't bother me  and it stays so nicely on my shoulder without slipping. What I love about Crosby is that it carries like a hobo despite bong to rectangular. I occasionally use the cross body strap when I need hands free but haven't yet used the weird mid-length leather strap. Maybe in the summer when the chain strap might dig into the shoulder when I'm wearing summer clothing?


----------



## southernbelle43

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Congrats! I think you made a lovely choice for your first MZW. Don't get me wrong, they do the most wonderful neutrals. It's just that for those of us who have been following the collections for many years, we sometimes find them repetitive. That said, the demand must be there and working for them. So if lots of neutrals means they will be around to release the occasional jewel-toned stunner, then that's better for my wallet anyway.
> 
> Would love to see a pic of your Jane satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some great pieces. I empathize with your feeling of drowning. I have culled my MZW stable quite ruthlessly lately and feel pretty good about what's left. But I still need to clean house on non-MZW.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Deadly Ponies! Would you mind posting a pic?


sure if I can figure out how to do it!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> sure if I can figure out how to do it!







Carrying a Deadly Ponies is like cuddling a warm puppy!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3629149





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Congrats! I think you made a lovely choice for your first MZW. Don't get me wrong, they do the most wonderful neutrals. It's just that for those of us who have been following the collections for many years, we sometimes find them repetitive. That said, the demand must be there and working for them. So if lots of neutrals means they will be around to release the occasional jewel-toned stunner, then that's better for my wallet anyway.
> 
> Would love to see a pic of your Jane satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some great pieces. I empathize with your feeling of drowning. I have culled my MZW stable quite ruthlessly lately and feel pretty good about what's left. But I still need to clean house on non-MZW.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Deadly Ponies! Would you mind posting a pic?


My first time posting a picture and I replied, I think, to the wrong post, but I am sure you can find it


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3629149
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying a Deadly Ponies is like cuddling a warm puppy!



Gorgeous! That leather looks fantastic! I want to cuddle a warm puppy, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Here is the stock picture of the Jane satchel.  My iPhone photos, both inside and out, made it look lavender.  I carried it all day yesterday, but I think the Deadly Ponies has spoiled me.  The satchel handles and strap were not comfortable. I will use it, it is too nice not to use, but I think my next purchase will be another fill n zip deadly ponies.  They are sooooooo yummy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3629149
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying a Deadly Ponies is like cuddling a warm puppy!



Pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Are those of you with the (medium) Crosby still enjoying it?  I just got one, but am leaving the tags on for a while.  It is larger than the 2014-15 Coco even though MZW measures them the same, so I think Crosby will hold my stuff comfortably.  However, I seem to have become averse to rectangular box shaped purses!  So I'm wondering if that will pass, or if Crosby will take on a more appealing shape (to me) with use.  I wish they would lower the prices and make those extra straps an add-on option.  I have never used a cb strap except to try it out once on Lizzy.  On Crosby I don't think I would use any of the 3 included straps -- are you using them?



I'm less enamored. I like everything about it but the size. It's just slightly too small for me during the week, and it's more than wnough for weekends but I tend to use Paige on the weekends. I do use the leather strap, but not the cb. Have not yet used the chain but will at some point. I like the chain as it adds some character.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm obsessed with Tumi's Cadet Blue color. Ordered a Tristen cross-body when the sale hit yesterday. Very excited! It looks like it will be perfect inside a larger bag.

Fawn Abbey is packed up for work next week. My laptop just fits. Will report back. My stomach bug relapsed a bit and I've had a few days of vaca this week, so I haven't had time to try it out yet. I will say this: it's definitely roomy. It feels larger than Mayfair Tote to me. Maybe it's because the zip pockets hold so much more than those odd Mayfair pockets.


----------



## Stella Blue

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3629149
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying a Deadly Ponies is like cuddling a warm puppy!


Oh no.  I think I now have a new obsession!  The bags on the Deadly Ponies website are gorgeous!


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm obsessed with Tumi's Cadet Blue color. Ordered a Tristen cross-body when the sale hit yesterday. Very excited! It looks like it will be perfect inside a larger bag.
> 
> Fawn Abbey is packed up for work next week. My laptop just fits. Will report back. My stomach bug relapsed a bit and I've had a few days of vaca this week, so I haven't had time to try it out yet. I will say this: it's definitely roomy. It feels larger than Mayfair Tote to me. Maybe it's because the zip pockets hold so much more than those odd Mayfair pockets.


I hope you're feeling better, Luv.  I am going to try the Abbey for work too.  I have the Currant Gloss Mayfair for work and the regular Abbey.  I've test packed them both and agree that the Abbey feels bigger.  I will hopefully try both next week.


----------



## southernbelle43

Stella Blue said:


> Oh no.  I think I now have a new obsession!  The bags on the Deadly Ponies website are gorgeous!


If you ever feel one you are doomed, doomed


----------



## LuvAllBags

PJovie said:


> I hope you're feeling better, Luv.  I am going to try the Abbey for work too.  I have the Currant Gloss Mayfair for work and the regular Abbey.  I've test packed them both and agree that the Abbey feels bigger.  I will hopefully try both next week.



Oh good! Let's both report back. Curious to know what you think about the weight. I have never found a "large" MZW that works well for me due to the laptop factor. Maybe this will be the one. Kate and Belle don't do it for me, and while I enjoy my few metros, they don't serve this purpose well either. I can use Jane in a pinch.


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> If you ever feel one you are doomed, doomed



They have some cool designs and I love that bubble leather on some of them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Also ladies...I have a few bags I love but am tired of them slipping off the shoulder. I found these on Amazon and am going to try. They claim they don't damage the straps. We'll see...worth the risk for me on a bag or two that I enjoy but tend to frustrate me a bit. Will try on one bag first and report back. If this works, it could mean Hayley is a possibility for me now. I like Hayley but hate the short strap because it doesn't stay put. 


https://www.amazon.com/ORIGINAL-Sho...F8&qid=1489242711&sr=8-1&keywords=Gummy+strap


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...embarrassingly, I ended up with 4 bags in Mulberry. I used the rest of my points to get a Paige, scored a Jane on ebay, bought a Smabbey, and bought the Frankie when it first came out. This is my perfect purple, and it comes in my all-time fave styles too. Kind of a perfect storm. I've been letting many of my other purples go. I'm so pleased to have this color. It makes me happy. I tend to get into very specific color kicks...right now it's gray, purple, and navy. And I have my eye on emerald green. Henri Bendel has some stunning green bags and I'm so glad it doesn't come in any styles I like. [emoji51][emoji389]


----------



## makn808

No embarrassment Luv! When mzw has a perfect color, I say get all the styles that work for you. Even though they tend to repeat colors, being a few shades off from one another can make a world of difference.

I hope this rumored green comes out soon. I'd love hobo belle in green!

Let us know how the purse gummy works out. I tried them a couple of years back with little success. Boo.


----------



## dcooney4

Curious about the gummy shoulder thing.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So...embarrassingly, I ended up with 4 bags in Mulberry. I used the rest of my points to get a Paige, scored a Jane on ebay, bought a Smabbey, and bought the Frankie when it first came out. This is my perfect purple, and it comes in my all-time fave styles too. Kind of a perfect storm. I've been letting many of my other purples go. I'm so pleased to have this color. It makes me happy. I tend to get into very specific color kicks...right now it's gray, purple, and navy. And I have my eye on emerald green. Henri Bendel has some stunning green bags and I'm so glad it doesn't come in any styles I like. [emoji51][emoji389]



You are making me jealous with all those Mulberry bags!!  I wish they had a bag style that worked for me. Maybe I should give Paige another try...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> No embarrassment Luv! When mzw has a perfect color, I say get all the styles that work for you. Even though they tend to repeat colors, being a few shades off from one another can make a world of difference.
> 
> I hope this rumored green comes out soon. I'd love hobo belle in green!
> 
> Let us know how the purse gummy works out. I tried them a couple of years back with little success. Boo.



I am curious about the green too. Would love a new color. Doing our photo shoots recently showed me how conservative a color palette I have!  I do have a small leather purple, and a bright blue and a yellow all different brands..., but, would love a new pop of color in my most fave organized everyday bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> No embarrassment Luv! When mzw has a perfect color, I say get all the styles that work for you. Even though they tend to repeat colors, being a few shades off from one another can make a world of difference.
> 
> I hope this rumored green comes out soon. I'd love hobo belle in green!
> 
> Let us know how the purse gummy works out. I tried them a couple of years back with little success. Boo.



I think the green will have brown trim...that ruins it for me.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I think the green will have brown trim...that ruins it for me.


Me too. I'm hoping the photos aren't accurate and the trim is actually green.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I think the green will have brown trim...that ruins it for me.



Hmm...maybe me too...I will wait and see. Doesn't sound too much like a Spring pop... would have to be a really pretty combo on a fave style...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Me too. I'm hoping the photos aren't accurate and the trim is actually green.



Where are pics?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Where are pics?



It was one of the "released too early" pics from Kate Zhou that I posted then took down... Fingers crossed these are samples and the trim is green instead of brown!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> It was one of the "released too early" pics from Kate Zhou that I posted then took down... Fingers crossed these are samples and the trim is green instead of brown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630706


The flowers kind of remind me of Vera Bradley.


----------



## dcooney4

The green reminds me of a Paige I had years ago.


----------



## makn808

It reminds me of clover which I !


----------



## Reba

Thank you makn808.  I like the green.  A bright with some earth-tone to ground it is ok with me! The floral/tropical is fun... vacay ready...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> It was one of the "released too early" pics from Kate Zhou that I posted then took down... Fingers crossed these are samples and the trim is green instead of brown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630706



Like the green but not with the trim. Oh well. Will be interested to see if this ends up being accurate.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> It reminds me of clover which I !



Yes! Looks similar to Clover!


----------



## PJovie

LuvAllBags said:


> Like the green but not with the trim. Oh well. Will be interested to see if this ends up being accurate.


Agree, I like a contrast but not sure about the green with the brown.  I hope I like the floral print, that would be fun in a metro.


----------



## Reba

PJovie said:


> Agree, I like a contrast but not sure about the green with the brown.  I hope I like the floral print, that would be fun in a metro.



Ok.., but, look at my sea of boring..., need some fun...,


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ok.., but, look at my sea of boring..., need some fun...,
> View attachment 3630911



A summer green would be a great pop of color in your collection! But I'm partial to neutrals so I can relate. My only bright is River Frankie. Mulberry, Berry, Pine and Maroon and Cranberry are all really pretty but don't pop. That's probably why I like them, lol. I'm not comfortable with "look at me" colors, so I've sold all my brights. I also have leaf print but it's more muted than you'd think.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

River is worth the look at me austentaciousness. How do you spell that?!


----------



## psucutie

Morisa said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here, but after using MZ wallace bags for over 5 years, my absolute favorite material is the charcoal luster.  It is seriously the most durable material I have ever seen on a purse, and my charcoal luster Jane still looks brand new, over 6 years later.
> 
> I have noticed that MZ Wallace has increased the number of styles offered recently (it used to be Jane, Baby Jane, and Kate pretty much).  Does anyone else find it a bit overwhelming?  I now own a Lizzy, a Paige, a Mia, and a Sophie (in addition to a Baby Jane and a Janie).  These bags are all so similar in capacity (although they have different features) and I feel like I'm drowning in "too many bags" syndrome somedays.



I just scored a charcoal luster jane on ebay and I love it.  its less slouchy than my steel.  



mbmb said:


> Are those of you with the (medium) Crosby still enjoying it?  I just got one, but am leaving the tags on for a while.  It is larger than the 2014-15 Coco even though MZW measures them the same, so I think Crosby will hold my stuff comfortably.  However, I seem to have become averse to rectangular box shaped purses!  So I'm wondering if that will pass, or if Crosby will take on a more appealing shape (to me) with use.  I wish they would lower the prices and make those extra straps an add-on option.  I have never used a cb strap except to try it out once on Lizzy.  On Crosby I don't think I would use any of the 3 included straps -- are you using them?



Still enjoying crosby!  I will only use the xbody and shoulder straps.  



LuvAllBags said:


> I think the green will have brown trim...that ruins it for me.



Yup.  I am calling it the oscar the grouch bag.  



Reba said:


> Ok.., but, look at my sea of boring..., need some fun...,
> View attachment 3630911



Gorgeous Reba!  and I spy Lake Bea, twins.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> I just scored a charcoal luster jane on ebay and I love it.  its less slouchy than my steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Still enjoying crosby!  I will only use the xbody and shoulder straps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I am calling it the oscar the grouch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Reba!  and I spy Lake Bea, twins.



Jealous on your Charcoal Luster; and nope...Kingsport Grey Bea...


----------



## PJovie

Reba said:


> Ok.., but, look at my sea of boring..., need some fun...,
> View attachment 3630911


I love this sea of neutral colors, makes me feel calm


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> River is worth the look at me austentaciousness. How do you spell that?!



True, it really is. I get compliments every time I carry it. Looking forward to pulling it out for summer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I just scored a charcoal luster jane on ebay and I love it.  its less slouchy than my steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Still enjoying crosby!  I will only use the xbody and shoulder straps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I am calling it the oscar the grouch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Reba!  and I spy Lake Bea, twins.





Oscar the Grouch...haha!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oscar the Grouch...haha!



I can be pretty grouchy..., maybe that's why I like the combo


----------



## Morisa

How does the Nikki (full size) compare with the Jane or the Belle?  I like that the Nikki has hand-carry handles as I'm trying to shift things off my shoulder, but wondering about the overall functionality of the bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Morisa said:


> How does the Nikki (full size) compare with the Jane or the Belle?  I like that the Nikki has hand-carry handles as I'm trying to shift things off my shoulder, but wondering about the overall functionality of the bag.



I think it's comparable to Jane in terms of what it would hold. FYI, the Nikkis I've seen used show quite a bit of wear...frayed/fuzzy threads, peeling edge dye. Not sure how well they hold up. Recommend seeing if someone here or in the FB group who has had one for a while can weigh in on that. I could be wrong.


----------



## Morisa

LuvAllBags said:


> I think it's comparable to Jane in terms of what it would hold. FYI, the Nikkis I've seen used show quite a bit of wear...frayed/fuzzy threads, peeling edge dye. Not sure how well they hold up. Recommend seeing if someone here or in the FB group who has had one for a while can weigh in on that. I could be wrong.



Thanks.  Are you allowed to link to the FB group here? If not, do you mind shooting me that via PM?


----------



## Reba

Are we due for some new releases this week?  I hope so!  Need some escape!  Blizzard coming.., and.., 21-year old son on Spring break in NYC just texted..headed home Ma..bringing my 3 friends..[emoji33]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Are we due for some new releases this week?  I hope so!  Need some escape!  Blizzard coming.., and.., 21-year old son on Spring break in NYC just texted..headed home Ma..bringing my 3 friends..[emoji33]



[emoji50] Mama's going to need a happy place, for sure! We're expecting about a foot here, too. 

I don't need another thing but some new eye candy would be very welcome. Bring on the colour!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Are we due for some new releases this week?  I hope so!  Need some escape!  Blizzard coming.., and.., 21-year old son on Spring break in NYC just texted..headed home Ma..bringing my 3 friends..[emoji33]


Lol


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> [emoji50] Mama's going to need a happy place, for sure! We're expecting about a foot here, too.
> 
> I don't need another thing but some new eye candy would be very welcome. Bring on the colour!


Forget more milk and bread . She needs wine and cheese. We are on a mountain and are expecting 2 feet . As long as I don't loose power I will I will be fine. No power means no heat then I will be very crabby.


----------



## makn808

Stay warm and safe snowy blizzard ladies! Such bizarre weather we've been having.

We are finally warming a bit, though it is still grey and rainy. Whee.


----------



## Reba

[emoji485][emoji300]️[emoji485][emoji300]️[emoji485][emoji300]️


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> Ok.., but, look at my sea of boring..., need some fun...,
> View attachment 3630911



Reba, your sea of mzw is so stunning! [emoji7] Is that a black Kara I spy with my [emoji102]? My mum and you would be Kara twins if it were! [emoji1]


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Brought the Hyde in Cameo Lustre out today! I find that many mzw pieces have such a unique color that's very hard to capture with phone cameras. This one looked almost like a yellow gold without flash and the flash function got it as close as I possibly could to the actual color. It's not a true rose gold and it's also not a yellow gold... So hard to explain! Come to think of it, I hardly see mentions of Hyde or Mayfair here. What do y'all think of them?


----------



## Reba

A reprieve!  Boys are headed to a lucky mom's in PA!  I get later in the week.., on their way back to VT.., I'll take it!  Now..., let's see some new handbags!!


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> Reba, your sea of mzw is so stunning! [emoji7] Is that a black Kara I spy with my [emoji102]? My mum and you would be Kara twins if it were! [emoji1]



Yup!  I have a Black and a Clove..love both.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yup!  I have a Black and a Clove..love both.


Ditto on both!


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> View attachment 3632315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought the Hyde in Cameo Lustre out today! I find that many mzw pieces have such a unique color that's very hard to capture with phone cameras. This one looked almost like a yellow gold without flash and the flash function got it as close as I possibly could to the actual color. It's not a true rose gold and it's also not a yellow gold... So hard to explain! Come to think of it, I hardly see mentions of Hyde or Mayfair here. What do y'all think of them?



I love this color!  I like the look of these bags..., I tried the Mayfair Tote when it first came out. Wasn't a fan of the snap pockets..., just a function issue for me. And the zipper flap on the inside was weird.   Not sure if the same on your pretty style. I don't think so.


----------



## dmc60

dcooney4 said:


> Forget more milk and bread . She needs wine and cheese. We are on a mountain and are expecting 2 feet . As long as I don't loose power I will I will be fine. No power means no heat then I will be very crabby.


No Heat is NOT good!  We just survived a HUGE power outage in our area.  Some co-workers were out for over 3 days.  We got our power back after 24 hours, so we became the place to warm up and shower!  Hope everyone out east can stay warm!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Are we due for some new releases this week?  I hope so!  Need some escape!  Blizzard coming.., and.., 21-year old son on Spring break in NYC just texted..headed home Ma..bringing my 3 friends..[emoji33]



OMG haha! [emoji485]+ [emoji162] + [emoji300]️!!! Stay warm and sane! We're supposed to get 6". Was supposed to start at 8p...nothing yet...hoping it's lighter than predicted or even better, maybe it will miss us. So sorry, Northeast friends!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Reba said:


> I love this color!  I like the look of these bags..., I tried the Mayfair Tote when it first came out. Wasn't a fan of the snap pockets..., just a function issue for me. And the zipper flap on the inside was weird.   Not sure if the same on your pretty style. I don't think so.



Oh this bag doesn't have a zipper flap. But it can only be carried via top handles or the seatbelt strap though. I'm a midget so I usually keep the strap at its shortest so that I can wear it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Reba

Namkha, I noticed there is a Tin Mia on eBay..a rare item..like yours. Looks in great shape too. Thought about it..., but I have Gunmetal crossbody.., had to have a "talk" with myself [emoji17]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I used my Abbey tote yesterday. It is big and definitely heavy when full but will be useful for travel and carrying the laptop. I like it better than Kate and Belle for sure. The pockets are huge and the bag seems to have more structure than Kate and Belle. I can work with it. The downside is weight. I will need to be careful with the heaviness on my shoulder.


----------



## BethL

dmc60 said:


> No Heat is NOT good!  We just survived a HUGE power outage in our area.  Some co-workers were out for over 3 days.  We got our power back after 24 hours, so we became the place to warm up and shower!  Hope everyone out east can stay warm!


No power is the worst. I've been lucky so far and we've not had a long power outage in the winter here yet. One summer due to severe storms we had no power for 5 1/2 days!! It was pretty rough. The house was pretty gross and muggy/sticky especially with 3 dogs and NO air circulation, ugh!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> No Heat is NOT good!  We just survived a HUGE power outage in our area.  Some co-workers were out for over 3 days.  We got our power back after 24 hours, so we became the place to warm up and shower!  Hope everyone out east can stay warm!



Sorry...missed this earlier. Glad you survived, and got beloved power back. 
I lost mine today in the middle of a cooking frenzy.., was sure I would be dumping all my shopping and cooking into a bin.., exactly 1 hour it came back [emoji120]. I too lived through a days long Summer loss a few years back...it was hot, humid, we smelled...but the worst by far was watching and listening to my kids go through electronics/tech detox.


----------



## dcooney4

dmc60 said:


> No Heat is NOT good!  We just survived a HUGE power outage in our area.  Some co-workers were out for over 3 days.  We got our power back after 24 hours, so we became the place to warm up and shower!  Hope everyone out east can stay warm!


I'm so glad you got power back . We got lucky this time. We have two feet of snow but never lost power.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Looks like new items being released tomorrow!!!

Reba, glad your power came back pretty quickly. It would suck to lose all that food.


----------



## ms p

Can't wait for new items [emoji171]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Looks like new items being released tomorrow!!!
> 
> Reba, glad your power came back pretty quickly. It would suck to lose all that food.



Yes.., I am thankful. The food is one part.., the store to store to store, is another; the cooking another. Finicky son has arrived and begun to dive in!  21 years ago today... I gave birth to him..would like to say it's been easy...but GAud no.   But, all worth it. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes.., I am thankful. The food is one part.., the store to store to store, is another; the cooking another. Finicky son has arrived and begun to dive in!  21 years ago today... I gave birth to him..would like to say it's been easy...but GAud no.   But, all worth it. [emoji4]



Happy birthday to him! [emoji512][emoji322][emoji324]


----------



## Reba

Excited to see new items!!  Does anyone know what to expect?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Definitely not there yet. It's mid afternoon in my part of the world.


----------



## makn808

New items are up! Dahlia, basket weave, caramel, flax (again), argento leather slgs. No green though...boo!


----------



## Reba

Yuck


----------



## LuvAllBags

Please forgive me if you love this collection...but for me it's a big UGH. I like the Argento leather slg's and the Basketweave Smabbey. That's it. I'm waiting for a points return to process and then will probably get one of those with the rest of my points and some $$ thrown in to make up the difference. Then I'm out until the A/W collection.


----------



## contra mundum

Everything looks so dated and is so ugly. I just don't get it. What has happened to MZW?


----------



## Reba

I don't know..   disappointing. For me, I like the Small Roxy in Flax..love that they put the red edging on, but I am too finicky..the slightest bit dirty mark would bother me..so forget it. Not a fan of the dark strap mixed on some of the other Flax. Basketweave is cool idea.., but still so light. Not loving Caramel, and can't even figure out what Dahlia is...  is it pink, rose, clay?


----------



## contra mundum

Reba said:


> I don't know..   disappointing. For me, I like the Small Roxy in Flax..love that they put the red edging on, but I am too finicky..the slightest bit dirty mark would bother me..so forget it. Not a fan of the dark strap mixed on some of the other Flax. Basketweave is cool idea.., but still so light. Not loving Caramel, and can't even figure out what Dahlia is...  is it pink, rose, clay?


My monitor is reading a dusty rose on Dahlia. Hard to say though. Regardless it doesn't look very springy. Do they release a summer line as well or is this it until A/W?


----------



## makn808

On my screen dahlia looks like old salmon.
I do like the argento leather! Might get a ginger.....


----------



## Reba

In April, before Mother's Day, they add a special for that..,  then a few Summer items..., like River last year. Then Pre-Fall starts June.    They must know they suck at Spring/Summer and rush through it..[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> On my screen dhalia looks like old salmon.



[emoji13]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> In April, before Mother's Day, they add a special for that..,  then a few Summer items..., like River last year. Then Pre-Fall starts June.    They must know they suck at Spring/Summer and rush through it..[emoji6]


I was hoping they were going to do a fabulous spring color. I would like a small Roxy in a wearable color with leather that doesn't scratch easy.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was hoping they were going to do a fabulous spring color. I would like a small Roxy in a wearable color with leather that doesn't scratch easy.



Exactly what I was thinking!  Was thinking that it has been a while since they used saffiano..., like on our Clove Kara!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> On my screen dahlia looks like old salmon.
> I do like the argento leather! Might get a ginger.....



Old salmon! Perfect description. Makes me sad because it just teases at how pretty a properly jewel-toned Jorbo would be...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Please forgive me if you love this collection...but for me it's a big UGH. I like the Argento leather slg's and the Basketweave Smabbey. That's it. I'm waiting for a points return to process and then will probably get one of those with the rest of my points and some $$ thrown in to make up the difference. Then I'm out until the A/W collection.



Same here. I'm completely and utterly safe.


----------



## dmc60

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Same here. I'm completely and utterly safe.


Underwhelmed.  Wallet heaved a big sigh of relief.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Namkha, I noticed there is a Tin Mia on eBay..a rare item..like yours. Looks in great shape too. Thought about it..., but I have Gunmetal crossbody.., had to have a "talk" with myself [emoji17]



Reba, I PMd you.



Reba said:


> Yes.., I am thankful. The food is one part.., the store to store to store, is another; the cooking another. Finicky son has arrived and begun to dive in!  21 years ago today... I gave birth to him..would like to say it's been easy...but GAud no.   But, all worth it. [emoji4]



Wow! Congrats to you and happy birthday to the offspring! 



contra mundum said:


> Everything looks so dated and is so ugly. I just don't get it. What has happened to MZW?



I completely agree with the "dated" observation. Brown leather trim with off-white -- what is that? Late seventies?


----------



## ms p

OK I didn't like the new colors but one fb girl posted a store window pic of Dahlia it actually looks cute. I'll be tempted to get Abbey xbody if it hit sale.

I also don't mind a flax with brown small belle on sale


----------



## ms p

Here's the store front pic taken by s.w. on fb  I asked for her permission and she has kindly agree to share her pic here


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Here's the store front pic taken by s.w. on fb  I asked for her permission and she has kindly agree to share her pic here
> 
> View attachment 3635849
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635850



I still can't tell what color it's trying to be...


----------



## ms p

Haha but it definitely looks better than the stock pic


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I still can't tell what color it's trying to be...


Indecisively reddish.
Possibly rouge.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Flax is absolutely gorgeous in person, at least with the matching saffiano trim. But I can't deal with dirty marks so I have to pass. That Roxy is so pretty but I am going to pretend like I don't know it's there. I have a Flax/Pacific Markham from the warehouse sale that I haven't used yet. I will pull that out this summer and pretend it's a new purchase! 

Dahlia is growing on me. I may skip another Smabbey, or wait for a sale, and try something in Dahlia instead. At least it comes in my beloved Jane, and this color is certainly different than any of my others. Still loving Argento Ingrid too.  Very cool.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Indecisively reddish.
> Possibly rouge.



I'll be interested to see someone's IRL pics. Someone in the FB group is bound to buy and post pics very soon.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I'll be interested to see someone's IRL pics. Someone in the FB group is bound to buy and post pics very soon.



The colors always look better in person. Just wish they called it a real color name..so we didn't have to guess...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The colors always look better in person. Just wish they called it a real color name..so we didn't have to guess...



Good point.


----------



## dcooney4

The Roxy is beautiful but I don't buy such light bags. The ones I have were gifts.


----------



## dcooney4

I almost bought a pair of dark colored jeans yesterday. The woman insisted that the dye would not rub off on light bags ,since she had the same pair and a white bag. I tried them on but they were slightly high water so I didn't buy them. I went to the ladies room shortly after trying them and the water was blue when I washed my hands. This is why I don't buy light bags. As it is my Mom bought me a white leather coach that will probably never see the light of day, but I did not want to hurt her feelings by returning.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I almost bought a pair of dark colored jeans yesterday. The woman insisted that the dye would not rub off on light bags ,since she had the same pair and a white bag. I tried them on but they were slightly high water so I didn't buy them. I went to the ladies room shortly after trying them and the water was blue when I washed my hands. This is why I don't buy light bags. As it is my Mom bought me a white leather coach that will probably never see the light of day, but I did not want to hurt her feelings by returning.



Hmm...shady sales lady


----------



## nyshopaholic

I know it's not a "spring" color, but do you think the Small Belle will ever be released in black? I still need to see one in person, but I think it may be the perfect MZ Wallace work bag for me.


----------



## Reba

nyshopaholic said:


> I know it's not a "spring" color, but do you think the Small Belle will ever be released in black? I still need to see one in person, but I think it may be the perfect MZ Wallace work bag for me.



Maybe.., seems like it would make sense and would be a popular style..., they don't always do what makes sense though.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> Maybe.., seems like it would make sense and would be a popular style..., they don't always do what makes sense though.


Truer words have never been spoken @Reba !


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> I know it's not a "spring" color, but do you think the Small Belle will ever be released in black? I still need to see one in person, but I think it may be the perfect MZ Wallace work bag for me.



I hope so! It seems to have potential to make into either the black moto or classic black categories.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So I slept on it and went back and looked again...I think I'm going to hold out on any spring MZ bag purchases. I like a few but don't love them. I will go for the argento ingrid because I'm in love with it...damn gorgeous metallics!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So I slept on it and went back and looked again...I think I'm going to hold out on any spring MZ bag purchases. I like a few but don't love them. I will go for the argento ingrid because I'm in love with it...damn gorgeous metallics!



Maybe they will impress you with a late-Spring, early-Summer release like they did last year with your River Frankie![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Maybe they will impress you with a late-Spring, early-Summer release like they did last year with your River Frankie![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



I'm hoping they do the summer specials again this year. I enjoyed them. River Frankie was the first special!


----------



## makn808

Summer specials were awesome! And that end of summer sale they had was crazy good, even if they had to price adjust for a lot of people!


----------



## makn808

Some of the colors are pulled down from the site. Does anyone know if we can still order those via phone? Reconsidering sparrow coco for my points, which are burning their way to earth's core...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Some of the colors are pulled down from the site. Does anyone know if we can still order those via phone? Reconsidering sparrow coco for my points, which are burning their way to earth's core...



Usually not. But you can try! Best bet might be trying the boutiques. They can apply your points.


----------



## ms p

I think u can. Someone ordered the glazed blue s. Chelsea after it was taken down.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Some of the colors are pulled down from the site. Does anyone know if we can still order those via phone? Reconsidering sparrow coco for my points, which are burning their way to earth's core...



Probably putting aside for Sale time...


----------



## makn808

I'd love to see a surprise easter sale! Need to light a candle in memory of our beloved egg hunt.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'd love to see a surprise easter sale! Need to light a candle in memory of our beloved egg hunt.



I will light one too... [emoji195][emoji22]


----------



## Reba

What happened to Nordstrom special edition colors or bags?  Was hoping for a Spring ray of hope somewhere...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> What happened to Nordstrom special edition colors or bags?  Was hoping for a Spring ray of hope somewhere...



Nordie's seems to have cut back MZ. Some FB group members have had their SA's tell them they won't be carrying the brand anymore, at least in stores. I know my store only has 1-2 old bags left and they're on the "last chance" table. They seem to have new stuff online though, so who knows. But I suspect no more exclusives, which is disappointing.  

I'm happy to recommend Larrimor's as an additional online resource. They are wonderful...it's an amazing boutique in my city, and they have impeccable online service. And first order is 20% off!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I'd love to see a surprise easter sale! Need to light a candle in memory of our beloved egg hunt.



[emoji992]

[emoji195][emoji213]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I think u can. Someone ordered the glazed blue s. Chelsea after it was taken down.



I think so, too. It's been a while, but that's how I got my Celebration Chelsea. I tend to be a little slow on the uptake...


----------



## dcooney4

It figures as soon as I pay full price the mulberry might go on sale. I love it so no regrets getting it. This is not the first time this has happened to me though.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It figures as soon as I pay full price the mulberry might go on sale. I love it so no regrets getting it. This is not the first time this has happened to me though.



Better to get yours in good condition and without troubles. Sometimes full-price is worth it, especially if you love and it's going to be a forever bag. I have played the wait for Sale game, and lost..., and never got my hands on one. Especially a good color like that..., it will go quick once it does hit Sale.


----------



## makn808

Ooh happy 1000th page of the thread!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Better to get yours in good condition and without troubles. Sometimes full-price is worth it, especially if you love and it's going to be a forever bag. I have played the wait for Sale game, and lost..., and never got my hands on one. Especially a good color like that..., it will go quick once it does hit Sale.


Your absolutely correct! I really love it. Even the lining is a pretty color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It figures as soon as I pay full price the mulberry might go on sale. I love it so no regrets getting it. This is not the first time this has happened to me though.



Same. Patience is not my friend. But also, I tend not to see the sale email for a few hours and by then, the first wave of frenzy has happened and anything I would have wanted is gone anyway.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Better to get yours in good condition and without troubles. Sometimes full-price is worth it, especially if you love and it's going to be a forever bag. I have played the wait for Sale game, and lost..., and never got my hands on one. Especially a good color like that..., it will go quick once it does hit Sale.



Yes! And then some colors never show up in secondary market...it's funny how it works. Some things show up frequently and others never do.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Your absolutely correct! I really love it. Even the lining is a pretty color.



I love it too. My only purple small bag. Such a good color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love to see some natural light photos of mulberry in action


----------



## Hirisa

I haven't been very enticed by MZW these past two to three months but those argento wallets...omg they are so cute! Is it finally time to retire my over-twenty-years old Coach wallet? And if so, do I want Ingrid or Ginger? I welcome input fro any Ingrid or Ginger owners/former owners. Heck, I welcome any input- I trust the MZW thread ladies to know what's up!


----------



## bubbastatta

I recently purchased a regular size Crosby. It has been a little while since I purchased something from MZW. Jade Roxy was my last purchase. I was quite shocked when the bag arrived. It has a very different lining than the rest of my bags. Instead of the signature lining, it has a very thin crinkly lining. The market pouch is made of the same material. It is about the same weight as a ziploc bag. Is this unique to the Crosby line? Do the Metros and Suttons have the same lining and market tote?


----------



## Reba

bubbastatta said:


> I recently purchased a regular size Crosby. It has been a little while since I purchased something from MZW. Jade Roxy was my last purchase. I was quite shocked when the bag arrived. It has a very different lining than the rest of my bags. Instead of the signature lining, it has a very thin crinkly lining. The market pouch is made of the same material. It is about the same weight as a ziploc bag. Is this unique to the Crosby line? Do the Metros and Suttons have the same lining and market tote?



It sounds as though, yes, it has the Metro line market bag.


----------



## Reba

I have to say, thing that is annoying me most at the moment about Spring collection..., I had most been hoping for two things on a Small Roxy; gold hardware and red edging - got 'em! - on unusable (albeit beautiful) Flax!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Took the regular sized Nikki out today. I love it's roomy main compartment but the floppy zipper and the fact that the bag folds on to itself when carried really drive me nuts. Anyone else has this problem? [emoji30]


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love to see some natural light photos of mulberry in action



I will take some the next time I have one of mine  out.


----------



## LuvAllBags

romantiqueluxe said:


> View attachment 3641145
> 
> Took the regular sized Nikki out today. I love it's roomy main compartment but the floppy zipper and the fact that the bag folds on to itself when carried really drive me nuts. Anyone else has this problem? [emoji30]



Yes. I couldn't do Nikki. Just doesnt work for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bubbastatta said:


> I recently purchased a regular size Crosby. It has been a little while since I purchased something from MZW. Jade Roxy was my last purchase. I was quite shocked when the bag arrived. It has a very different lining than the rest of my bags. Instead of the signature lining, it has a very thin crinkly lining. The market pouch is made of the same material. It is about the same weight as a ziploc bag. Is this unique to the Crosby line? Do the Metros and Suttons have the same lining and market tote?



Yes, Crosby has the same interior as the metros/suttons. Very different from the bedford bags. It's very thin and light but in my experience, pretty durable too. People either love or hate those bags. I'm in the meh camp...I have 2 small metros and one large. They are utilitarian for me. Useful but not my faves for everyday.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I will take some the next time I have one of mine  out.



Oh thanks!


----------



## Stella Blue

I want to give a [emoji106][emoji106] for flax. I have a flax Paige and I still get a thrill when I look at her. I would buy the flax small foxy in a flash if I didn't already have the Paige. It's worth the risk of getting a smudge.


----------



## southernbelle43

Stella Blue said:


> I want to give a [emoji106][emoji106] for flax. I have a flax Paige and I still get a thrill when I look at her. I would buy the flax small foxy in a flash if I didn't already have the Paige. It's worth the risk of getting a smudge.


i think the flax is really handsome!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Agree on the beauty of Flax. It's stunning in person.


----------



## ms p

I'm smitten with Flax Ava. The measurements seems very close to s.chelsea. Just to confirm this season Flax also have saffiano texture leather?

I'm trying to decide between wait for flax Ava to go on sale or get a Longchamp neo in chalk 

View attachment 3641881


----------



## Stella Blue

How is it possible that a black Baby Jane with the older lining (looks satin-ish, has logo printed over and over) be listed as NWOT?  It looks clean, but wouldn't it be old?  i'm not sure what to make of it.  Advice?  The seller seems to sell a wide variety of items besides bags.


----------



## ms p

Maybe it's store away unused or rarely used? I think some nwot actually are bags that were used lightly?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> How is it possible that a black Baby Jane with the older lining (looks satin-ish, has logo printed over and over) be listed as NWOT?  It looks clean, but wouldn't it be old?  i'm not sure what to make of it.  Advice?  The seller seems to sell a wide variety of items besides bags.



Hmm..sometimes I just call bs on those listings.., but, I guess you could roll the [emoji456]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree on the beauty of Flax. It's stunning in person.



Oh...it's beautiful.., if it were coated twill (stain resistant) it would be mine. But, my life is not too glamorous Flax Bedford would have to sit on a shelf...


----------



## makn808

I could get flax mucked up just by looking at it. I have lifelong butterfingers. And troubled depth perception. Makes for spills, bumps, schmears and yuck. Boo.


----------



## Reba

Hmm...let me just remind you of one Flax complication...


----------



## makn808

Reba, how do you ever scold that cutie fur face? I'd be a puddle of mush every time I see him.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Reba, how do you ever scold that cutie fur face? I'd be a puddle of mush every time I see him.



The sore nip marks all over hands and wrists help..[emoji57]


----------



## Stella Blue

My 12 year old mini still cannot resist stealing and gnawing my shearling mittens whenever he gets the chance!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I had a mini Schnauzer as a kid...I recall they love to chew! My toys all had little teeth marks...especially the ones that made noise and annoyed her.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Argento Ingrid. So beautiful.


----------



## Reba

Glad you are happy with the wallet Luv! Looks beautiful.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Argento Ingrid. So beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3644026
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644027
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644028



Now that's doing metallic right. Sure wish they'd issue a Betty or Petey in this leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Now that's doing metallic right. Sure wish they'd issue a Betty or Petey in this leather.



Either of those would be great in this leather!


----------



## makn808

The leather is so shimmery and scrumptious!


----------



## Hirisa

Loooooove the look of that Ingrid. I'll post pics of my Ginger once it arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Argento Ingrid. So beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3644026
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644027
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644028


Is the fabric part where the bills go?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Is the fabric part where the bills go?



Yep!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

If Mz Wallace made a bag to your specs what would it have. For me it would be structured where it doesn't flop over, be  like baby jane but with a removable flat crossbody strap on the sides.  I like Kara a lot but I would want it a bit bigger . What about you?


----------



## Reba

Speaking of Kara.., moved into her today, she is sporting a purse tie made by my good friend.. it features..Scout...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If Mz Wallace made a bag to your specs what would it have. For me it would be structured where it doesn't flop over, be  like baby jane but with a removable flat crossbody strap on the sides.  I like Kara a lot but I would want it a bit bigger . What about you?



Hmm...first, I would start with coated twill...rather than Bedford, in Navy with red edging and red lining with gold hardware. I too like Kara..., dream bag though would have cute little pockets be bigger more functional.., so yes..make bag dimensions slightly larger and add  phone friendly pocket and then two cute smalls but bigger than what she has now. Would like the pockets pleated too.  Especially on back to make roomier. And, have crossbody strap attach at sides instead of on handles.


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Hmm...first, I would start with coated twill...rather than Bedford, in Navy with red edging and red lining with gold hardware. I too like Kara..., dream bag though would have cute little pockets be bigger more functional.., so yes..make bag dimensions slightly larger and add  phone friendly pocket and then two cute smalls but bigger than what she has now. Would like the pockets pleated too.  Especially on back to make roomier. And, have crossbody strap attach at sides instead of on handles.



Quoting myself...edit time up?   I think this "creation" of mine, might be Clara?  Or, something like a Clara?  I guess they could re-issue that for me [emoji4]


----------



## makn808

Ooh, dream mzw bag - good question.
I'd go for a Paige design with a few edits -
...one inch more of depth
...removable adjustable strap system
...put back the top zip leather trim
...color, a deep shimmery grey with blue undertones and gunmetal hw, lined in periwinkle


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hmm...first, I would start with coated twill...rather than Bedford, in Navy with red edging and red lining with gold hardware. I too like Kara..., dream bag though would have cute little pockets be bigger more functional.., so yes..make bag dimensions slightly larger and add  phone friendly pocket and then two cute smalls but bigger than what she has now. Would like the pockets pleated too.  Especially on back to make roomier. And, have crossbody strap attach at sides instead of on handles.


This exactly!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This exactly!



Twins in bag taste dcooney!
[emoji133] [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Ooh, dream mzw bag - good question.
> I'd go for a Paige design with a few edits -
> ...one inch more of depth
> ...removable adjustable strap system
> ...put back the top zip leather trim
> ...color, a deep shimmery grey with blue undertones and gunmetal hw, lined in periwinkle



This exactly would be my ideal small bag design. If I were really making exactly what I wanted, I'd want one in a soft weathered brown leather and one in a crisp navy nylon with gold hw. 

For a large bag, I want something with the structure and squareness of Jane, but pocketing of Roxy. The Platinum Luster Roxy comes pretty close.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> This exactly would be my ideal small bag design. If I were really making exactly what I wanted, I'd want one in a soft weathered brown leather and one in a crisp navy nylon with gold hw.
> 
> For a large bag, I want something with the structure and squareness of Jane, but pocketing of Roxy. The Platinum Luster Roxy comes pretty close.


+1 on the weathered brown leather! I just rehabbed an old coach Taft from the 90s. Came out pretty good. But more outside pockets would be amazing...


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> For a large bag, I want something with the structure and squareness of Jane, but pocketing of Roxy. The Platinum Luster Roxy comes pretty close.



This is mine too and I was seriously considering the platinum roxy, but of course they took it off their site


----------



## dcooney4

It's funny when I first got small roxy I was kind of disappointed because the bag didn't hold its shape like baby jane, but then I traveled with it and it worked out fantastic .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It's funny when I first got small roxy I was kind of disappointed because the bag didn't hold its shape like baby jane, but then I traveled with it and it worked out fantastic .



I think the Small is easily filled up and out enough to retain it's shape and not have the floppy issue that it seems it might've. 

And yes...that Platinum Luster. If it hits the site again, I might have to!


----------



## makn808

In a moment of temporary insanity, I considered rehoming Camo Smoxy. 
Ridiculous.
Have her packed up for the day. Never letting her go.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> This is mine too and I was seriously considering the platinum roxy, but of course they took it off their site



I bet it shows up in the sale. It will be worth grabbing. I sold all my other Roxys but kept this one since it has more structure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think the Small is easily filled up and out enough to retain it's shape and not have the floppy issue that it seems it might've.
> 
> And yes...that Platinum Luster. If it hits the site again, I might have to!



Reba, please remind me who sells your cute purse scarves on etsy? I have been unable to find and I want a few to dress up some plain bags. Thanks!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Reba, please remind me who sells your cute purse scarves on etsy? I have been unable to find and I want a few to dress up some plain bags. Thanks!!



The Etsy seller is PoePoe Purses.  My friend is now selling some locally too. Her business is Tie a [emoji166] on It. She should be on Etsy soon.  Here is one of her new patterns...is ovals...but kinda looks like Easter eggs...  I could give you her email as well.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> In a moment of temporary insanity, I considered rehoming Camo Smoxy.
> Ridiculous.
> Have her packed up for the day. Never letting her go.



Ha ha..., I have sold and regretted. Think before you sell!


----------



## makn808

I've been in a weird restless bag cycle. I'm sure there's some deep underlying reason for it, superficially I'm just itchy. Received belle hobo but no bang - great idea and nice size but not for me. Still want a Crosby but not in black or blue. Okay maybe blue but I have Camo Smoxy. I don't know...maybe the rain has me all bothered. Blargh.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I've been in a weird restless bag cycle. I'm sure there's some deep underlying reason for it, superficially I'm just itchy. Received belle hobo but no bang - great idea and nice size but not for me. Still want a Crosby but not in black or blue. Okay maybe blue but I have Camo Smoxy. I don't know...maybe the rain has me all bothered. Blargh.



I get you...  between the endless cold/damp/muddy days, puppy confinement/house training..., going a bit bonkers myself


----------



## makn808

I'm jealous of your furry friend though! Would love a snuggle bud when I'm cooped up. We are considering getting a pup soon. Trying to read up and prepare myself...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'm jealous of your furry friend though! Would love a snuggle bud when I'm cooped up. We are considering getting a pup soon. Trying to read up and prepare myself...



Nicer weather might be a better idea!


----------



## makn808

Hahahahaha!
My son is jonesing for a dog somethin' fierce...


----------



## ms p

Past 1-2 month I was in the bag itch phase. The repercussion is spending way too much time listing and selling bags this month. Embarrassing myself at the post office too when the same guy serve me 3x over 3 days [emoji29] he remembered me [emoji15]


----------



## ms p

We love dogs but never got one since there's no one at home during the day. I'm sure a furry friend will be a great companion to hug [emoji177]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Past 1-2 month I was in the bag itch phase. The repercussion is spending way too much time listing and selling bags this month. Embarrassing myself at the post office too when the same guy serve me 3x over 3 days [emoji29] he remembered me [emoji15]



Eh...who cares what post office guy is thinking..anyway..in reality, he probably just remembered your pretty face!  Did your Glazed Linen bag leave you already?  Was wondering if you were enjoying...  I wish they would have made that fabric in a style I prefer...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> This is mine too and I was seriously considering the platinum roxy, but of course they took it off their site



Me three. I am loving my charcoal lustre Jane. So much that I'm considering selling two of my five Janes. 

Something a bit larger with the additional Roxy pockets but the Jane aesthetics would be sweet.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me three. I am loving my charcoal lustre Jane. So much that I'm considering selling two of my five Janes.
> 
> Something a bit larger with the additional Roxy pockets but the Jane aesthetics would be sweet.



So now you get my deep Coated
Gunmetal Twill [emoji173]️. Why don't they just make bags in this fabrication!  To die for...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Did your Glazed Linen bag leave you already?  Was wondering if you were enjoying...  I wish they would have made that fabric in a style I prefer...



Yes glazed linen is on its way to a new home. I like the fabric shimmering look but s.nikki is too boxy for me. I think it will work well as a satchel but I prefer shoulder carry. There was a glazed linen Lizzy maybe u can try it if u come across a good deal


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> So now you get my deep Coated
> Gunmetal Twill [emoji173]️. Why don't they just make bags in this fabrication!  To die for...



I do! I didn't feel the same love when I had navy lustre but that was the old version which was less substantial and prone to wear. 

Sure wish they would do more, and with patent leather. That would be heaven for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Is your favorite Mz also the one you use the most? My favorite at the moment is mulberry Paige but the one I use the most is gunmetal lizzy due to all the bad weather. Today I am going to wear my black Kara since I have been neglecting it. What are you using today?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Is your favorite Mz also the one you use the most? My favorite at the moment is mulberry Paige but the one I use the most is gunmetal lizzy due to all the bad weather. Today I am going to wear my black Kara since I have been neglecting it. What are you using today?



Bad weather!!!  Going out later to get haircut.. wintery mix of rain/snow..bag over head?  Not sure [emoji848] yet..ha ha.  Winter does see Gunmetal Lizzy get the most use..love that bag.., but do get tired of it by season's end.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Is your favorite Mz also the one you use the most? My favorite at the moment is mulberry Paige but the one I use the most is gunmetal lizzy due to all the bad weather. Today I am going to wear my black Kara since I have been neglecting it. What are you using today?



No, my favourite is Cordero Elsa but Elsa isn't the most practical style for me so she doesn't get out too often. Also, she's one of the few bags I own that is really not what I would consider good for all seasons. She's really a winter bag. 

Today, I'm using black Crosby, which has been getting a lot of shoulder time since I got it with my points.


----------



## makn808

Fave is Camo Josie, she sees almost no carry time. I have to get over my fear of ruining her, my poor pretty jewel of a bag.
Using Camo Smoxy. Just to share, I put a couple of stitches in her top corners to tack her lining to the interior seam of the nylon and - tah dah - no more saggy lining!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Fave is Camo Josie, she sees almost no carry time. I have to get over my fear of ruining her, my poor pretty jewel of a bag.
> Using Camo Smoxy. Just to share, I put a couple of stitches in her top corners to tack her lining to the interior seam of the nylon and - tah dah - no more saggy lining!



Good fix...don't really get the saggy lining thing..will have to look for it next time I use.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Is your favorite Mz also the one you use the most? My favorite at the moment is mulberry Paige but the one I use the most is gunmetal lizzy due to all the bad weather. Today I am going to wear my black Kara since I have been neglecting it. What are you using today?



There is a "one-of-a-kind" Kara in Royal with saffiano leather on eBay. Looks unused. I wonder where seller got from..., no black mark inside (like from sample sale). I am not going for...would kinda like to.., but not. Have been buying clothes for a trip I have to go on with my husband so enough is enough


----------



## makn808

I've only read complaints about sagging with Camo Smoxy. The other colors seem to be fine. Not sure why...maybe the softness of the Bedford (it feels slightly thinner and silkier than other befords) has less structure?


----------



## makn808

Reba, that seller has another one or two OOAK mzws. Maybe she knows someone at the warehouse? Or - gasp - what if mzw does closed mzw f+f mini sample sales? There's a medium metro on poshmark that looks like OOAK - pink and green lined with the leaf print.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> There is a "one-of-a-kind" Kara in Royal with saffiano leather on eBay. Looks unused. I wonder where seller got from..., no black mark inside (like from sample sale). I am not going for...would kinda like to.., but not. Have been buying clothes for a trip I have to go on with my husband so enough is enough


That sounds really pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

I just looked at it. I really like it and love that it has saffaino handles, but I do not need another Kara . I don't wear the ones I have enough as it is. Very tempting though!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba, look what I got yesterday! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LOL [emoji23]

Going to forgo my usual knife jab and keep these as bag stuffing.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Posting random bag pic so those bubbles don't become the reference pic for this thread.


----------



## mariposa08

makn808 said:


> Reba, that seller has another one or two OOAK mzws. Maybe she knows someone at the warehouse? Or - gasp - what if mzw does closed mzw f+f mini sample sales? There's a medium metro on poshmark that looks like OOAK - pink and green lined with the leaf print.



I really want to know where ppl get these bags!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I really want to know where ppl get these bags!



Wonder if she needs a new bestie [emoji6]?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba, look what I got yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652024
> 
> 
> LOL [emoji23]
> 
> Going to forgo my usual knife jab and keep these as bag stuffing.



Like gold...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just looked at it. I really like it and love that it has saffaino handles, but I do not need another Kara . I don't wear the ones I have enough as it is. Very tempting though!



Just bought another bag another brand too..husband would shoot me...

I do use Kara often lately, which is why I keep looking..., but..ahh...don't need, don't need


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just bought another bag another brand too..husband would shoot me...


I did too not quite two weeks ago. May I ask what brand you bought? I bought a Bally tote to go with all my black coats.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Just bought another bag another brand too..husband would shoot me...


Can you say the bag/brand?  I'm always looking for new ideas!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I did too not quite two weeks ago. May I ask what brand you bought? I bought a Bally tote to go with all my black coats.



Totally unplanned. Last Summer, Henri Bendel released a Fall Jetsetter that I really loved in their Canvas...not nylon, which I prefer...wanted the color, especially around Holidays, but, it sold out quickly; and I never saw pop up again. The other day 1 was available on the Sale page at half price.  Bought to put away for next Season. I do use the Jetsetters I have quite a bit. Here is a pic of the color...I had saved pic, because I loved so much...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Totally unplanned. Last Summer, Henri Bendel released a Fall Jetsetter that I really loved in their Canvas...not nylon, which I prefer...wanted the color, especially around Holidays, but, it sold out quickly; and I never saw pop up again. The other day 1 was available on the Sale page at half price.  Bought to put away for next Season. I do use the Jetsetters I have quite a bit. Here is a pic of the color...I had saved pic, because I loved so much...
> View attachment 3652066


Very cute! I have never tried that size . I only have the little one in black.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is what I picked up.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Here is what I picked up.



Love the color ombré effect..., you will get a lot of use mixing that with outfits. Very pretty [emoji173]️

On the Jetsetters; I have both sizes...the larger really isn't that much larger. The mini is fine.., but, I just find myself wishing for a little more room. Larger is definitely not overwhelming on my 5'8" frame, or for what I carry.
Bag for today is actually my black/tweed look canvas large Jetsetter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The Etsy seller is PoePoe Purses.  My friend is now selling some locally too. Her business is Tie a [emoji166] on It. She should be on Etsy soon.  Here is one of her new patterns...is ovals...but kinda looks like Easter eggs...  I could give you her email as well.
> View attachment 3650022



Awesome! Yes, thank you!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I returned a points purchase and got this instead: Dahlia Jordan Hobo. Great color - really hard to capture color accurately. First pic is no flash; second with flash.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I returned a points purchase and got this instead: Dahlia Jordan Hobo. Great color - really hard to capture color accurately. First pic is no flash; second with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3652090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652091



First pic is more color accurate.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Is your favorite Mz also the one you use the most? My favorite at the moment is mulberry Paige but the one I use the most is gunmetal lizzy due to all the bad weather. Today I am going to wear my black Kara since I have been neglecting it. What are you using today?



Great question! No, my fave is not the one I use the most. My fave is my old Plum Frankie. It's starting to show wear and I don't want to wear it out. So I use it less frequently than in the past. I need to figure out what leather conditioner would do a good job on the trim and handles without ruining it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Fave is Camo Josie, she sees almost no carry time. I have to get over my fear of ruining her, my poor pretty jewel of a bag.
> Using Camo Smoxy. Just to share, I put a couple of stitches in her top corners to tack her lining to the interior seam of the nylon and - tah dah - no more saggy lining!



Great idea! They really need to do that with the Roxy line. That saggy lining is a PITA.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> No, my favourite is Cordero Elsa but Elsa isn't the most practical style for me so she doesn't get out too often. Also, she's one of the few bags I own that is really not what I would consider good for all seasons. She's really a winter bag.
> 
> Today, I'm using black Crosby, which has been getting a lot of shoulder time since I got it with my points.



Aah! Cordero Elsa is a bag that got away for me...really regret not getting one. They are so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I've only read complaints about sagging with Camo Smoxy. The other colors seem to be fine. Not sure why...maybe the softness of the Bedford (it feels slightly thinner and silkier than other befords) has less structure?



Yes. I finally gave up on Camo Roxy for the same reason. The Bedford is thinner and more slippery. The Roxy lining actually slides around and drove me crazy. Pretty but no-go.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Reba, that seller has another one or two OOAK mzws. Maybe she knows someone at the warehouse? Or - gasp - what if mzw does closed mzw f+f mini sample sales? There's a medium metro on poshmark that looks like OOAK - pink and green lined with the leaf print.



There have been several amazing OOAK bags popping up recently. They had to have done a private employee or f&f sample sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Posting random bag pic so those bubbles don't become the reference pic for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3652026



[emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Totally unplanned. Last Summer, Henri Bendel released a Fall Jetsetter that I really loved in their Canvas...not nylon, which I prefer...wanted the color, especially around Holidays, but, it sold out quickly; and I never saw pop up again. The other day 1 was available on the Sale page at half price.  Bought to put away for next Season. I do use the Jetsetters I have quite a bit. Here is a pic of the color...I had saved pic, because I loved so much...
> View attachment 3652066



Ooh! Love that color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is what I picked up.



Love this look! Bally is an underappreciated brand in the US, IMO. They make beautiful things.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Here is what I picked up.



I just love this. Everything about it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Totally unplanned. Last Summer, Henri Bendel released a Fall Jetsetter that I really loved in their Canvas...not nylon, which I prefer...wanted the color, especially around Holidays, but, it sold out quickly; and I never saw pop up again. The other day 1 was available on the Sale page at half price.  Bought to put away for next Season. I do use the Jetsetters I have quite a bit. Here is a pic of the color...I had saved pic, because I loved so much...
> View attachment 3652066



I can see why you love the canvas. The colour is so rich in that material. Lovely!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I returned a points purchase and got this instead: Dahlia Jordan Hobo. Great color - really hard to capture color accurately. First pic is no flash; second with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3652090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652091



Wow! Jorbo is so nice in a feminine colour. It really plays to her gathers and slouch. Do you love? I forget ... is this your first Jorbo?

When you have some time -- no rush -- could you do some colour comparison pics? Dahlia is really hard to get a handle on.


----------



## makn808

+1 on bally love. I used to wear only their shoes when I was working. Had them resoled each year and they wore like iron. Oh the days of pretty shoes... Love their tote. Is this new for them? The last time I was there they were testing small nylon totes with a deer charm. Must have not been received well since it lasted only one season. I'll have to peek at this crest canvas next time I'm there!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> +1 on bally love. I used to wear only their shoes when I was working. Had them resoled each year and they wore like iron. Oh the days of pretty shoes... Love their tote. Is this new for them? The last time I was there they were testing small nylon totes with a deer charm. Must have not been received well since it lasted only one season. I'll have to peek at this crest canvas next time I'm there!


I bought this one at their outlet store but it had come from their retail. I am not as crazy about the new patterns but I loved this one and a rose colored one I picked up for spring.


----------



## dcooney4

This one is smaller.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This one is smaller.



Very pretty, and on trend with all the blush-toned clothing out this Spring [emoji255]


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Here is what I picked up.


@dcooney4  can I ask, what is the strap drop? Their website doesn't have it listed.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Here is what I picked up.



This is really beautiful. If u don't mind may I ask how much was it at the outlet? Thank you


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I returned a points purchase and got this instead: Dahlia Jordan Hobo. Great color - really hard to capture color accurately. First pic is no flash; second with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3652090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652091



Very feminine and looks lovely. Hope to hear your review after use


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4  can I ask, what is the strap drop? Their website doesn't have it listed.


I will measure tomorrow. I am not home.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> This is really beautiful. If u don't mind may I ask how much was it at the outlet? Thank you


I had an extra discount because I went to a VIP event so the second one cost me about the same as the smaller pink . I think at the outlet they are around 415.00


----------



## ms p

Thanks DC [emoji178]


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I returned a points purchase and got this instead: Dahlia Jordan Hobo. Great color - really hard to capture color accurately. First pic is no flash; second with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3652090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652091


Can't wait to hear a review once you have used it a bit.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv is the dahlia a similar tone to MM terra cotta merinos?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wow! Jorbo is so nice in a feminine colour. It really plays to her gathers and slouch. Do you love? I forget ... is this your first Jorbo?
> 
> When you have some time -- no rush -- could you do some colour comparison pics? Dahlia is really hard to get a handle on.



Yes, I can do that today. No problem! It is a tough color to visualize.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv is the dahlia a similar tone to MM terra cotta merinos?



It is more pink and lighter than Terra Cotta but share similar undertones for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Can't wait to hear a review once you have used it a bit.



Yes! I will share more in a week or two.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4  can I ask, what is the strap drop? Their website doesn't have it listed.


The strap drop on the merlot ombré bag is 9 3/4"


----------



## dcooney4

I finally wore my black Kara and she is such a pretty bag, but I prefer my paiges and lizzies. Maybe because it was raining all week and I find the others so easy to use.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I finally wore my black Kara and she is such a pretty bag, but I prefer my paiges and lizzies. Maybe because it was raining all week and I find the others so easy to use.



Yes.., not as easy...but...so pretty!!


----------



## ms p

I'm using mini Chelsea every weekend but thought it'll be nice if it's a bit bigger. Then I remember isn't it almost like kara size ? Ok then I remember I had one and sold it. 

Q: Sometimes some bag doesn't fit our lifestyle (now?) but if it's love it may be worth to keep?  Or will u sell since there's almost always another bag down the road that catch our eyes (for me at least ... But I also admit I keep buying back the "same" bag [emoji87])


----------



## makn808

ms p said:


> I'm using mini Chelsea every weekend but thought it'll be nice if it's a bit bigger. Then I remember isn't it almost like kara size ? Ok then I remember I had one and sold it.
> 
> Q: Sometimes some bag doesn't fit our lifestyle (now?) but if it's love it may be worth to keep?  Or will u sell since there's almost always another bag down the road that catch our eyes (for me at least ... But I also admit I keep buying back the "same" bag [emoji87])



I'm guilty of selling and buying again. You're totally right, if it is love, a bag might be worth keeping even if you don't reach for her right now. If I did that I wouldn't have spent more buying bags I sold previously!
I also find myself trying variations of bags I know don't work for me but I keep trying. Ugh. I suppose I get bored with what works for me because it's so basic and - not exciting? But I'd would save so much $ if I would finally accept my staple style and stop stepping out.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I'm using mini Chelsea every weekend but thought it'll be nice if it's a bit bigger. Then I remember isn't it almost like kara size ? Ok then I remember I had one and sold it.
> 
> Q: Sometimes some bag doesn't fit our lifestyle (now?) but if it's love it may be worth to keep?  Or will u sell since there's almost always another bag down the road that catch our eyes (for me at least ... But I also admit I keep buying back the "same" bag [emoji87])



We are all a bit crazy...  when dcooney asked the other day what was fave MZ, I never really answered.  I guess the answer to the best suited to my lifestyle and needs is Lizzy. I do love it. But, I don't love just one style. I like variety-I think that is what we are most guilty of here. Kara isn't as practical-even though she still is-but, she has a prettier quality to her. And, I could go on about each style...but, that's why we crazies collect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I'm guilty of selling and buying again. You're totally right, if it is love, a bag might be worth keeping even if you do reach for her right now. If I did that I wouldn't have spent more buying bags I sold previously!
> I also find myself trying variations of bags I know don't work for me but I keep trying. Ugh. I suppose I get bored with what works for me because it's so basic and - not exciting? But I'd would save so much $ if I would finally accept my staple style and stop stepping out.



This!


----------



## Stella Blue

I HAD to have a black Baby Jane even though I KNEW it would be uncomfortable, impractical (straps slipping off shoulders) and I could have tried out one from Bloomies and returned it once I was convinced that it wouldn't work.  But no, I had to have it so I bought a NWOT on the bay and sure enough, it is uncomfortable and impractical (straps do slip off shoulder, as anticiapted)  But it is lovely (older style lining) and pristine, so I can sit and look at it, I guess.  Dumb purchase, tho.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I HAD to have a black Baby Jane even though I KNEW it would be uncomfortable, impractical (straps slipping off shoulders) and I could have tried out one from Bloomies and returned it once I was convinced that it wouldn't work.  But no, I had to have it so I bought a NWOT on the bay and sure enough, it is uncomfortable and impractical (straps do slip off shoulder, as anticiapted)  But it is lovely (older style lining) and pristine, so I can sit and look at it, I guess.  Dumb purchase, tho.



Haha.., I have almost made this same purchase a 1,000 times. Do you mind crook of arm carry?  I don't...  so, I would do that.   I almost prefer to carry that way cause of sensitive nerves in neck/shoulder.


----------



## mbmb

My favorite bag for a couple of years can suddenly one season just seem a bit wrong.  Jane was so perfect, but this year when I look in the mirror it seems huge for everyday (I don't carry files or laptop).  Right now I find regular Crosby practical and comfortable, but I don't love looking at it.  At least all the MZW purses I have (2 Janes, Hayley, Lizzy, and Crosby) work for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> We are all a bit crazy...  when dcooney asked the other day what was fave MZ, I never really answered.  I guess the answer to the best suited to my lifestyle and needs is Lizzy. I do love it. But, I don't love just one style. I like variety-I think that is what we are most guilty of here. Kara isn't as practical-even though she still is-but, she has a prettier quality to her. And, I could go on about each style...but, that's why we crazies collect!


You are right. I think if we only had the more practical bags that work best for us we would be bored.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi ladies! I am venturing into the world of MZ Wallace, and I'd love some advice. I am tired of babying my delicate, high-end leather bags, and they are not practical for my work and what I need to carry. I'd like to find a bag that will fit my laptop (13''), a book or notebook plus everyday essentials. Would the Jane work for this purpose? Any other suggestions? Thank you!

BTW, I already have a Nikki, I think the larger size, and I just ordered a Bailey on eBay. I'm excited to receive it!


----------



## dcooney4

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies! I am venturing into the world of MZ Wallace, and I'd love some advice. I am tired of babying my delicate, high-end leather bags, and they are not practical for my work and what I need to carry. I'd like to find a bag that will fit my laptop (13''), a book or notebook plus everyday essentials. Would the Jane work for this purpose? Any other suggestions? Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I already have a Nikki, I think the larger size, and I just ordered a Bailey on eBay. I'm excited to receive it!


A few people use Jane exactly for that purpose. I am not in love with the rolled handles when things get heavy ,but I have some shoulder issues. I'm sure some one else will chime in. They are great bags. I also have bailey. Which color did you get?


----------



## Reba

Hey girls..not much going on in MZ [emoji289]. Here's a pic of the new Henri Bendel I told you about. Just arrived. I [emoji173]️. It's sporting a purse tie made by my friend. She has been selling some locally and just put some a couple of days ago up on Etsy if anyone is interested. (AdornItWithABow)


----------



## dmc60

Just got an email about this new print Metro at Bloomingdales


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Just got an email about this new print Metro at Bloomingdales



Pretty...looks a little Vera Bradley-ish


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Hey girls..not much going on in MZ [emoji289]. Here's a pic of the new Henri Bendel I told you about. Just arrived. I [emoji173]️. It's sporting a purse tie made by my friend. She has been selling some locally and just put some a couple of days ago up on Etsy if anyone is interested. (AdornItWithABow)
> View attachment 3657668


Reba, how do you carry the Henri Bendel bag?  As a backpack or a satchel?  It is beautiful!


----------



## Reba

Actually, both ways. In a store or travel - often, as a backpack. Casually walking to and fro, satchel...really do love both ways.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Hey girls..not much going on in MZ [emoji289]. Here's a pic of the new Henri Bendel I told you about. Just arrived. I [emoji173]️. It's sporting a purse tie made by my friend. She has been selling some locally and just put some a couple of days ago up on Etsy if anyone is interested. (AdornItWithABow)
> View attachment 3657668


Just checked out the Etsy store.  I think I see some of your bags modeling bows!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Just checked out the Etsy store.  I think I see some of your bags modeling bows!



Yes you do!  She likes my bags and my plain paint walls..ha ha. She has Victorian home.


----------



## Reba

Are there any rumors of MZ returning the Egg Hunt?  #wishful thinking[emoji195]


----------



## dcooney4

I wish!


----------



## mariposa08

#bringbackthemzwegghunt 

Reba,  I love your HB bag-- gorgeous color!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> #bringbackthemzwegghunt
> 
> Reba,  I love your HB bag-- gorgeous color!



Me, too. I want to touch it. [emoji1373]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> #bringbackthemzwegghunt
> 
> Reba,  I love your HB bag-- gorgeous color!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me, too. I want to touch it. [emoji1373]



Haha, you are funny.., you know I treasure it when I give it the most sacred seat in my house...



Beats a throw pillow..[emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

Ok..., MZ needs to give us some MZ to chat about!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Haha, you are funny.., you know I treasure it when I give it the most sacred seat in my house...
> View attachment 3660114
> 
> 
> Beats a throw pillow..[emoji173]️



Your Easter flourishes are very sweet!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Your Easter flourishes are very sweet!



[emoji195][emoji213][emoji195]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Here is some spring colour with Miffy / Nijntje  in the background. I sold Elsa a while back and have regretted it. Found another one and now she has rejoined her Azalea tribe. 

We got 8+ inches of snow last night and our power has been out for 13 hours. So this cheers the spirits!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3660263
> 
> 
> Here is some spring colour with Miffy / Nijntje  in the background. I sold Elsa a while back and have regretted it. Found another one and now she has rejoined her Azalea tribe.
> 
> We got 8+ inches of snow last night and our power has been out for 13 hours. So this cheers the spirits!



OMG..more snow!!  [emoji13]  today was so windy with biting cold..wanted to just say..ok.."I give!"   

Miffy!  My lil' girl  loved Miffy books.., went to the library every week...and just rotated Miffy books!!!  Ha ha

Azalea...just jealous...

May the power be back soon

Maybe this [emoji485] will cheer the spirits too!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

[ND comes downstairs with azalea bags and starts arranging them on dining room table]
DH: What are you doing?
Me: Nothing. 
DH: Do you have matching bags?
Me: Nooooo. 
DH: Uh huh. [goes back to playing game on ipad]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> [ND comes downstairs with azalea bags and starts arranging them on dining room table]
> DH: What are you doing?
> Me: Nothing.
> DH: Do you have matching bags?
> Me: Nooooo.
> DH: Uh huh. [goes back to playing game on ipad]



[emoji4]...just go do your thing; I'll do mine...   we'll meet up later = happy marriage

I just have to point to an obnoxious blue unnecessary car in the garage to shut that sh&@ down [emoji6]..., or the golf clubs, or the...


----------



## Stella Blue

It takes a lot of handbags to equal a blue sports car so I would guess you're good for a while, Reba.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> It takes a lot of handbags to equal a blue sports car so I would guess you're good for a while, Reba.



[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3660263
> 
> 
> Here is some spring colour with Miffy / Nijntje  in the background. I sold Elsa a while back and have regretted it. Found another one and now she has rejoined her Azalea tribe.
> 
> We got 8+ inches of snow last night and our power has been out for 13 hours. So this cheers the spirits!



Namkha love the pic. Absolutely gorgeous  Stay warm


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> [emoji4]...just go do your thing; I'll do mine...   we'll meet up later = happy marriage
> 
> I just have to point to an obnoxious blue unnecessary car in the garage to shut that sh&@ down [emoji6]..., or the golf clubs, or the...





Stella Blue said:


> It takes a lot of handbags to equal a blue sports car so I would guess you're good for a while, Reba.



Love the replies [emoji23]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Haha, you are funny.., you know I treasure it when I give it the most sacred seat in my house...
> View attachment 3660114
> 
> 
> Beats a throw pillow..[emoji173]️



Congratulations Reba! I remember this lovely color


----------



## ms p

As a confession I too have taken out my bags and arrange for pics lol. Dh & dd are quite tolerant thankfully haha no comments from them  but my pic corner is boring not much of a backdrop


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> As a confession I too have taken out my bags and arrange for pics lol. Dh & dd are quite tolerant thankfully haha no comments from them  but my pic corner is boring not much of a backdrop



We know they are thinking we are cuckoo...; but, if they want next meal....


----------



## Reba

...and Namkha, from your lovely pic...never mind Miffy, never mind Azalea; all I see is more beautiful woodwork!  Ahh..  you have such beautiful pieces in your home.  And.., love the baby Daffodils.  On Nantucket Island, they have a weekend in early May called Daffodil Weekend. The whole island is blooming. They have silly Daffodil parades, the shops have Daffodil window display contests...etc. love it. Can't make it this year. But, hope to next.


----------



## LuvAllBags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies! I am venturing into the world of MZ Wallace, and I'd love some advice. I am tired of babying my delicate, high-end leather bags, and they are not practical for my work and what I need to carry. I'd like to find a bag that will fit my laptop (13''), a book or notebook plus everyday essentials. Would the Jane work for this purpose? Any other suggestions? Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I already have a Nikki, I think the larger size, and I just ordered a Bailey on eBay. I'm excited to receive it!



Jane would be great for your purpose! It's my fave.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hey girls..not much going on in MZ [emoji289]. Here's a pic of the new Henri Bendel I told you about. Just arrived. I [emoji173]️. It's sporting a purse tie made by my friend. She has been selling some locally and just put some a couple of days ago up on Etsy if anyone is interested. (AdornItWithABow)
> View attachment 3657668



Love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> [ND comes downstairs with azalea bags and starts arranging them on dining room table]
> DH: What are you doing?
> Me: Nothing.
> DH: Do you have matching bags?
> Me: Nooooo.
> DH: Uh huh. [goes back to playing game on ipad]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> [emoji4]...just go do your thing; I'll do mine...   we'll meet up later = happy marriage
> 
> I just have to point to an obnoxious blue unnecessary car in the garage to shut that sh&@ down [emoji6]..., or the golf clubs, or the...



Yes! We all have our hobbies...[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

My husband is now used to me photographing my bags...he asked questions before, but has given up!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> My husband is now used to me photographing my bags...he asked questions before, but has given up!


Mine too! He might ask what the assignment is today. I am part of the shopping your own closet thread and each week we do something to keep us focused on what we already have.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> [emoji4]...just go do your thing; I'll do mine...   we'll meet up later = happy marriage
> 
> I just have to point to an obnoxious blue unnecessary car in the garage to shut that sh&@ down [emoji6]..., or the golf clubs, or the...



Wait, I thought the unnecessary blue sports car was in our driveway! All I can say is at least it's blue and not red.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> ...and Namkha, from your lovely pic...never mind Miffy, never mind Azalea; all I see is more beautiful woodwork!  Ahh..  you have such beautiful pieces in your home.  And.., love the baby Daffodils.  On Nantucket Island, they have a weekend in early May called Daffodil Weekend. The whole island is blooming. They have silly Daffodil parades, the shops have Daffodil window display contests...etc. love it. Can't make it this year. But, hope to next.



Thank you for telling me about this! I LOVE daffodils and will add this to the list of must-do trips. 

The painting on the right is by Pockets Warhol: https://www.facebook.com/pocketsmonkey/


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Wait, I thought the unnecessary blue sports car was in our driveway! All I can say is at least it's blue and not red.



Good point on the blue.., but I have to say that my subtle/not so subtle input steered him in the direction of at least a tasteful navy blue [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thank you for telling me about this! I LOVE daffodils and will add this to the list of must-do trips.
> 
> The painting on the right is by Pockets Warhol: https://www.facebook.com/pocketsmonkey/



Fun shops, whaling museum, pubs, cobblestone streets..love. This is during "off-season" so not so over-the-top Nantucket pricey either.


----------



## Stella Blue

I tried to take the ferry from Martha's Vineyard to Nantucket last year but there doesn't seem to be one. Was staying in MV and wanted to bike in Nantucket


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I tried to take the ferry from Martha's Vineyard to Nantucket last year but there doesn't seem to be one. Was staying in MV and wanted to bike in Nantucket



Oh..bummer..probs only can get to direct from Cape?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Heading to St. Lucia on Saturday. Help me choose a beach bag:

1. Begonia Large Metro
2. Magnet Large Metro
3. Brisé Medium Metro
4. Celebration Chelsea
5. Marc by Marc Jacobs random tote (see pic)


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Heading to St. Lucia on Saturday. Help me choose a beach bag:
> 
> 1. Begonia Large Metro
> 2. Magnet Large Metro
> 3. Brisé Medium Metro
> 4. Celebration Chelsea
> 5. Marc by Marc Jacobs random tote (see pic)
> 
> View attachment 3662466



I vote begonia! Such a pretty vacay color.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I vote begonia! Such a pretty vacay color.



Thanks! It's at the top of my list. Second is MbMJ because it's already been to the beach with me many times.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks! It's at the top of my list. Second is MbMJ because it's already been to the beach with me many times.



And who doesn't love a penguin?!


----------



## ms p

I'll pick begonia too it's a happy color v[emoji177]


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks! It's at the top of my list. Second is MbMJ because it's already been to the beach with me many times.


That is the order I was thinking , but I don't know what outfits you have for the trip.


----------



## murchkid

Hi, all.  New to the purse forum and just discovered MZ Wallace bags.  I'm ready to purchase my first one and want it to be the perfect airplane carry on.  I want to be able to store it under the seat and carry all the necessities one would need for long international travel, including a change of clothes, should my checked luggage disappear.  I'm looking at the Kate and the Large Abbey.  Which one should I lean towards and why?  Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

murchkid said:


> Hi, all.  New to the purse forum and just discovered MZ Wallace bags.  I'm ready to purchase my first one and want it to be the perfect airplane carry on.  I want to be able to store it under the seat and carry all the necessities one would need for long international travel, including a change of clothes, should my checked luggage disappear.  I'm looking at the Kate and the Large Abbey.  Which one should I lean towards and why?  Thanks!



I've done it with Kate and it was enough for my stuff with change of clothes plus my littles' stuff including diapers. It's great if you want plenty of room, but it still does fit under the seat in front of you. But if I didn't have kids I needed to pack for in my bag (i.e. If they were old enough to carry their own stuff), I would be fine with a frankie. I assume the abbey tote is similar in size? The small abbey tote could work in summer when my change of clothes could be compact.


----------



## Reba

Namkha, what is brise?


----------



## mbmb

murchkid said:


> Hi, all.  New to the purse forum and just discovered MZ Wallace bags.  I'm ready to purchase my first one and want it to be the perfect airplane carry on.  I want to be able to store it under the seat and carry all the necessities one would need for long international travel, including a change of clothes, should my checked luggage disappear.  I'm looking at the Kate and the Large Abbey.  Which one should I lean towards and why?  Thanks!


I use large Sutton with sides clipped for under the airplane seat, but of course it does not have outside pockets like the bags you mentioned.  I like that it can be squeezed to fit my medium/large purse under as well, or when the airline puts some kind of plastic box under there that interferes with the space available.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> That is the order I was thinking , but I don't know what outfits you have for the trip.



You are giving me *way* too much credit. I won't be worrying about matching my bags and outfits at any point during this trip. [emoji12]



Reba said:


> Namkha, what is brise?



Floral Mother's Day print. I don't know why but that's what they started calling the print when it was re-issued.


----------



## Reba

Ooh. I vote that. Florals are everything in stores right now


----------



## murchkid

mbmb said:


> I use large Sutton with sides clipped for under the airplane seat, but of course it does not have outside pockets like the bags you mentioned.  I like that it can be squeezed to fit my medium/large purse under as well, or when the airline puts some kind of plastic box under there that interferes with the space available.


Thanks for that idea.  Another bag to consider!


----------



## murchkid

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I've done it with Kate and it was enough for my stuff with change of clothes plus my littles' stuff including diapers. It's great if you want plenty of room, but it still does fit under the seat in front of you. But if I didn't have kids I needed to pack for in my bag (i.e. If they were old enough to carry their own stuff), I would be fine with a frankie. I assume the abbey tote is similar in size? The small abbey tote could work in summer when my change of clothes could be compact.


----------



## murchkid

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I've done it with Kate and it was enough for my stuff with change of clothes plus my littles' stuff including diapers. It's great if you want plenty of room, but it still does fit under the seat in front of you. But if I didn't have kids I needed to pack for in my bag (i.e. If they were old enough to carry their own stuff), I would be fine with a frankie. I assume the abbey tote is similar in size? The small abbey tote could work in summer when my change of clothes could be compact.



I love the idea of plenty of room ... don't want to shortchange myself on what I'm allowed to bring onboard, these days.   Thank you for your input.


----------



## dcooney4

What are your thoughts on the new spring stuff? The basket weave metro is really growing on me. I don't know if a metro would work for me though.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on the new spring stuff? The basket weave metro is really growing on me. I don't know if a metro would work for me though.



The basketweave is pretty, the nicest of the latest release. Personally, I'm not attracted to any of the new arrivals, though. Dahlia is an interesting colour and I'd love to see it IRL out of curiosity; the Abbey Crossbody and Jorbo in Dahlia are quite pretty. The bags with the brown leather seem, frankly, ugly and decades out of date. The colours are disappointingly subdued for a spring release. I really want to love something, but so far it's not happening for me. But that's because i favour strong colours, while these are all a bit washed out.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on the new spring stuff? The basket weave metro is really growing on me. I don't know if a metro would work for me though.



Basket weave is pretty..,metro not for my lifestyle. Maybe the cute mini style.., but...It would be same situation as Small Sutton. I love the look of mine..(2nd try at one), but don't reach for enough, because of no outside pockets. I miss 'em when they aren't there. 

Rest of Spring...too light colored or ugly (tell us what you really think-ha ha)


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Heading to St. Lucia on Saturday. Help me choose a beach bag:
> 
> 1. Begonia Large Metro
> 2. Magnet Large Metro
> 3. Brisé Medium Metro
> 4. Celebration Chelsea
> 5. Marc by Marc Jacobs random tote (see pic)
> 
> View attachment 3662466



Begonia or MBMJ! Have a wonderful time and remember no camo print allowed in St Lucia!


----------



## LuvAllBags

murchkid said:


> Hi, all.  New to the purse forum and just discovered MZ Wallace bags.  I'm ready to purchase my first one and want it to be the perfect airplane carry on.  I want to be able to store it under the seat and carry all the necessities one would need for long international travel, including a change of clothes, should my checked luggage disappear.  I'm looking at the Kate and the Large Abbey.  Which one should I lean towards and why?  Thanks!



Hi! Kate would work well for this purpose but will be heavy when full. Sutton or Medium Metro are super light but lack the amazing organization since they don't have all the pockets. Abbey Tote is taller and may not fit under the seat when full. Kate definitely does.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The basketweave is pretty, the nicest of the latest release. Personally, I'm not attracted to any of the new arrivals, though. Dahlia is an interesting colour and I'd love to see it IRL out of curiosity; the Abbey Crossbody and Jorbo in Dahlia are quite pretty. The bags with the brown leather seem, frankly, ugly and decades out of date. The colours are disappointingly subdued for a spring release. I really want to love something, but so far it's not happening for me. But that's because i favour strong colours, while these are all a bit washed out.





Reba said:


> Basket weave is pretty..,metro not for my lifestyle. Maybe the cute mini style.., but...It would be same situation as Small Sutton. I love the look of mine..(2nd try at one), but don't reach for enough, because of no outside pockets. I miss 'em when they aren't there.
> 
> Rest of Spring...too light colored or ugly (tell us what you really think-ha ha)



I like the basketweave, especially since it's light in color but the pattern is a bit camouflaging for dirt/wear. The Dahlia is prettier than expected and I have been wearing it a lot. Loving the Jorbo style! I absolutely hate the flax with brown trim - hello 70's and not the good parts! My co-worker loves it though so go figure.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Begonia or MBMJ! Have a wonderful time and remember no camo print allowed in St Lucia!



Yes! I learned about camo and certain Caribbean islands from you, Luv! Thanks - I would never otherwise have known or thought to ask. 

I think I will go with begonia large metro because I just got the cutest giant floppy straw hat and it will fit better in the metro than the MbMJ. But I might bring MbMJ anyway...just in case (in case of what I'm not sure). 

SOOOOOO ready for this vacation. I "hate" everyone at work and that's a sure sign that it's time for a break and some perspective...


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes! I learned about camo and certain Caribbean islands from you, Luv! Thanks - I would never otherwise have known or thought to ask.
> 
> I think I will go with begonia large metro because I just got the cutest giant floppy straw hat and it will fit better in the metro than the MbMJ. But I might bring MbMJ anyway...just in case (in case of what I'm not sure).
> 
> SOOOOOO ready for this vacation. I "hate" everyone at work and that's a sure sign that it's time for a break and some perspective...



Hope your vacay is a great one, and leaves you refreshed and ready to come back and feel some "love" (or at least tolerance) for those pesky co-workers..


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Hope your vacay is a great one, and leaves you refreshed and ready to come back and feel some "love" (or at least tolerance) for those pesky co-workers..



Thanks, Reba. I really do appreciate my job and am grateful for it. But sometimes a girl just needs a break. And no doubt my co-workers need a break from me, too!!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks, Reba. I really do appreciate my job and am grateful for it. But sometimes a girl just needs a break. And no doubt my co-workers need a break from me, too!!



I get it...been there done that...  

Enjoy...  if you need me to babysit your MZ collection, let me know...[emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes! I learned about camo and certain Caribbean islands from you, Luv! Thanks - I would never otherwise have known or thought to ask.
> 
> I think I will go with begonia large metro because I just got the cutest giant floppy straw hat and it will fit better in the metro than the MbMJ. But I might bring MbMJ anyway...just in case (in case of what I'm not sure).
> 
> SOOOOOO ready for this vacation. I "hate" everyone at work and that's a sure sign that it's time for a break and some perspective...



Have a great time!  OMG yes...co-worker hating is a sure sign that vaca is much needed. That's always how I know too. I also appreciate your "just in case" comment...I do that too.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Begonia or MBMJ! Have a wonderful time and remember no camo print allowed in St Lucia!


Why no Camo?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks, Reba. I really do appreciate my job and am grateful for it. But sometimes a girl just needs a break. And no doubt my co-workers need a break from me, too!!


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Why no Camo?



A number of caribbean countries prohibit wearing or displaying camouflage as it's reserved for the military only. If you are wearing it, or carrying it, as in an MZ metro tote, for example, you will be pulled into a room in the airport and made to put it inside something else, change your clothes, etc. Not worth the trouble - always research when going to another country. Camo is prohibited in St Lucia and Barbados, and probably some others as well.


----------



## makn808

https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/sneak-peek

Sneak peek at tulum and cricket (the green we thought was kale).

@Reba check out belle crossbody - it has a 4" depth! Would love to see this style in neutrals and fall colors.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/sneak-peek
> 
> Sneak peek at tulum and cricket (the green we thought was kale).
> 
> @Reba check out belle crossbody - it has a 4" depth! Would love to see this style in neutrals and fall colors.



Yes.., but, it looks a lot like Nikki and has her flap on the zipper. Nikki's long shape hasn't been a favorite of users. Maybe this is shorter though.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> A number of caribbean countries prohibit wearing or displaying camouflage as it's reserved for the military only. If you are wearing it, or carrying it, as in an MZ metro tote, for example, you will be pulled into a room in the airport and made to put it inside something else, change your clothes, etc. Not worth the trouble - always research when going to another country. Camo is prohibited in St Lucia and Barbados, and probably some others as well.


Did not know this. Thanks for the info. I usually research where I am going before I go because I am so excited to get there.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Did not know this. Thanks for the info. I usually research where I am going before I go because I am so excited to get there.



Me too. I like to be prepared!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Yes.., but, it looks a lot like Nikki and has her flap on the zipper. Nikki's long shape hasn't been a favorite of users. Maybe this is shorter though.



Gah! Flappy zippergate again. Blargh.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

What does everyone have planned for the long weekend? I'll be packing on Friday and then flying to paradise on Saturday.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What does everyone have planned for the long weekend? I'll be packing on Friday and then flying to paradise on Saturday.


All my kids will be home. So it will be very busy. My daughter asked if I would take her to the outlet so a bit of shopping. Your idea sounds a lot more relaxing. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> All my kids will be home. So it will be very busy. My daughter asked if I would take her to the outlet so a bit of shopping. Your idea sounds a lot more relaxing. Have a great weekend everyone.



Sounds like you'll be it'll be busy but fun. 

Here are my Hayden Harnett passport case and  MZW Bettie for foreign currency.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Sounds like you'll be it'll be busy but fun.
> 
> Here are my Hayden Harnett passport case and  MZW Bettie for foreign currency.
> 
> View attachment 3666641


What does Bettie look like on the inside?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Main section




Front zippered section with one card slot on back wall




Back zippered section


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3666648
> 
> 
> Main section
> 
> View attachment 3666649
> 
> 
> Front zippered section with one card slot on back wall
> 
> View attachment 3666650
> 
> 
> Back zippered section


Thanks! I love the lining. So beautiful!


----------



## makn808

Bettie is so stinkin' cute. Wish I had one!


----------



## Reba

How far we have fallen..  Easter [emoji214] week and MZ.  Used to be so fun. Now, we get "privilege" of sneak peek at Summer at full-price. And..., it's not to good looking [emoji195]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> How far we have fallen..  Easter [emoji214] week and MZ.  Used to be so fun. Now, we get "privilege" of sneak peek at Summer at full-price. And..., it's not to good looking [emoji195]


Sigh. I'm with ya, @Reba.


----------



## ms p

Locally everywhere has sale with extra percent discount for this weekend. I'm really disappointed this year for mzw. I kept checking email to see if there's any interesting easter event


----------



## Stella Blue

Really not good looking at all. How disappointing ☹️


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> How far we have fallen..  Easter [emoji214] week and MZ.  Used to be so fun. Now, we get "privilege" of sneak peek at Summer at full-price. And..., it's not to good looking [emoji195]



Agree wholeheartedly. So sad.


----------



## Missaggie

I never could access this privileged look. It would neither take my password nor send me a link for a new one. I no longer have any interest.


----------



## Reba

Missaggie said:


> I never could access this privileged look. It would neither take my password nor send me a link for a new one. I no longer have any interest.



No worries.., trust and believe, you are definitely not missing anything!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yeah, this latest launch holds little interest for me, though Tulum is pretty and I like all the colors in it. I got my Dahlia Jorbo and Argento Ingrid using points, and they've been pleasant surprises. I also like my Basketweave Smabbey. Had I not gotten that, I might consider the Tulum. 

Wonder if they'll do Summer Specials again this year. That's how I got River Frankie, which I adore and is a keeper. Great summer color. 

Mainly, though, I'm frustrated with MZ at the moment. My rewards points are wrong on their site. Their new web site is buggy. Several of the bags I've received in the last few months have a musty storage smell. It's taking longer for bags to ship. It's not any single issue, more like overall growing pains, perhaps? I also feel like many of their new designs lack inspiration. Meh.


----------



## dcooney4

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I am very happy I have the wonderful Mz Wallace bags I have picked up over the years. I am sure there will be more I want in the future. So I am not stressed about not seeing anything I want at the moment and my wallet is quite happy too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend. I am very happy I have the wonderful Mz Wallace bags I have picked up over the years. I am sure there will be more I want in the future. So I am not stressed about not seeing anything I want at the moment and my wallet is quite happy too.



Well said! 

Happy Easter to all who celebrate it!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah, this latest launch holds little interest for me, though Tulum is pretty and I like all the colors in it. I got my Dahlia Jorbo and Argento Ingrid using points, and they've been pleasant surprises. I also like my Basketweave Smabbey. Had I not gotten that, I might consider the Tulum.
> 
> Wonder if they'll do Summer Specials again this year. That's how I got River Frankie, which I adore and is a keeper. Great summer color.
> 
> Mainly, though, I'm frustrated with MZ at the moment. My rewards points are wrong on their site. Their new web site is buggy. Several of the bags I've received in the last few months have a musty storage smell. It's taking longer for bags to ship. It's not any single issue, more like overall growing pains, perhaps? I also feel like many of their new designs lack inspiration. Meh.



Musty storage smell from them?  I would have called to complain..at least!  Did you?  If you did, any response?     I am not spending all that money for a yard sale musty bag...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Musty storage smell from them?  I would have called to complain..at least!  Did you?  If you did, any response?     I am not spending all that money for a yard sale musty bag...



I returned one of them, and did let them know about the smell. The other I didn't want to return, though they offered to take it back. I put a box of baking soda in it and sealed it up. Did the trick. Others in the FB grp have had the same issue here and there. Does not seem to be consistent and is not all bags. I'm thinking it's a warehouse dampness problem or something. Nothing seems to be visibly wrong but it's odd for sure and gives me pause. Smells like grandma's attic.


----------



## makn808

Hmph. I love old people. I don't always love old people smell.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Hmph. I love old people. I don't always love old people smell.


lol


----------



## makn808

To those that celebrate, have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## Reba

How dare they bring up touchy subject of Easter Eggs....[emoji214][emoji195]




Ha ha...Happy Easter...


----------



## makn808

@Reba when I saw the email subject line I thought - no hunt but maybe a cool easter special sale! 

Nope.

Whomp whomp whomp.


----------



## dcooney4

If you could only have one Mz Wallace what would it be? I think it would be mulberry paige. Though my black lizzy would be more practical.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If you could only have one Mz Wallace what would it be? I think it would be mulberry paige. Though my black lizzy would be more practical.



If I had to have one.., and had to use one bag for most days etc.; it would have to be Gunmetal Lizzy. Practical size, color is seasonless and that fabric can take a beatin', and has, and still looks new..

BTW...have my moments of feeling like I would love to get rid of all of them except one...or two..so, had thought about this.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> If I had to have one.., and had to use one bag for most days etc.; it would have to be Gunmetal Lizzy. Practical size, color is seasonless and that fabric can take a beatin', and has, and still looks new..
> 
> BTW...have my moments of feeling like I would love to get rid of all of them except one...or two..so, had thought about this.


I love my gunmetal lizzy but have worn her so much due to nasty weather that I tend to associate  her with it. There are days I want to get rid of it .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love my gunmetal lizzy but have worn her so much due to nasty weather that I tend to associate  her with it. There are days I want to get rid of it .



Ha ha..., I can see that..maybe I'll do that too...


----------



## shoecrazy

dcooney4 said:


> If you could only have one Mz Wallace what would it be? I think it would be mulberry paige. Though my black lizzy would be more practical.


I'm down to only 4 now - magnet medium metro, black smutton, bordeaux jane, and dawn jane.


----------



## dcooney4

shoecrazy said:


> I'm down to only 4 now - magnet medium metro, black smutton, bordeaux jane, and dawn jane.


Wonderful selection you kept. I have just done something a bit nutty. I have a few I know I won't sell but from the others I kind of like them all, so in one of my groups  I put up 11 bags for sale and whatever doesn't go  will be kept. I long ago got rid of bags I didn't like so this should be interesting.


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> If you could only have one Mz Wallace what would it be? I think it would be mulberry paige. Though my black lizzy would be more practical.



Hmm...only one? Paige, definitely. Enough space for what I need on most days. As for color, maybe seagull? Nice medium grey, pop of color lining and has the old trim on top. Of course, I don't have one in seagull. Boo.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> Hmm...only one? Paige, definitely. Enough space for what I need on most days. As for color, maybe seagull? Nice medium grey, pop of color lining and has the old trim on top. Of course, I don't have one in seagull. Boo.



I thought it'll be blue camo Roxy


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful selection you kept. I have just done something a bit nutty. I have a few I know I won't sell but from the others I kind of like them all, so in one of my groups  I put up 11 bags for sale and whatever doesn't go  will be kept. I long ago got rid of bags I didn't like so this should be interesting.



Not nutty at all   i think we all can relate.

sometimes the bag I love is not the bag i use the most or enjoy using. I've 4 mzw now. Next week will give away walnut s. Chelsea so will have 3 left. I use pine mini chelsea the most but black s.chelsea is a more practical size for me daily. However Frankie is more unique so that might be my pick although I've a love hate relationship with it. Whichever we choose to keep it is always justifiable if we want to justify it haha [emoji16]

I do have bags from other brand. I just bought 2 this month [emoji55] I'm feeling contented. Need to stay strong as I think next month end sale might start?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> If I had to have one.., and had to use one bag for most days etc.; it would have to be Gunmetal Lizzy. Practical size, color is seasonless and that fabric can take a beatin', and has, and still looks new..
> 
> BTW...have my moments of feeling like I would love to get rid of all of them except one...or two..so, had thought about this.



It's like a restart. A new life. There was a gal who posted a thread several years ago and listed what she sold to restart. It has a very positive response and fresh vibe [emoji255][emoji4] but again I admire u gals to know what u like and hold on to the bags that works for ü all


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> It's like a restart. A new life. There was a gal who posted a thread several years ago and listed what she sold to restart. It has a very positive response and fresh vibe [emoji255][emoji4] but again I admire u gals to know what u like and hold on to the bags that works for ü all



For now, I just let go of 2 or 3 a year that I realize I really just don't use. Will probably decide on a few this Fall.  Just have too many; especially if I feel like I want a pretty Fall new bag. Lord knows they have kept me safe for the Summer....


----------



## dcooney4

Fall/Winter collections are always my favorite anyway.


----------



## makn808

ms p said:


> I thought it'll be blue camo Roxy



Aw Ms. P, camo  is a close second! I like Smoxy when I carry a little bit more. When I don't, her top is really schlumpy. Paige holds her shape really well, probably because she isn't very deep or tall.


----------



## makn808

I too am awaiting a bag from another brand - rough and tumble. I've admired her leathers for years when she was Mim's on etsy but the styles were always too heavy. Trying out a new lightweight messenger. We had a rough start though - I called CS with a few questions and had a really unpleasant conversation. I all but wrote them off, but the CS rep and owner both sent apology emails and a nice discount code to try them out, so fingers crossed this story ends well!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Aw Ms. P, camo  is a close second! I like Smoxy when I carry a little bit more. When I don't, her top is really schlumpy. Paige holds her shape really well, probably because she isn't very deep or tall.


That is why I have three of them now.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Tough call on just one. Practical me says charcoal lustre Jane because I would probably use it the most. But Azalea Jane, ink stud Mia p, and camo Jorbo are all close runners up. 

Since you all helped me decide, here's begonia large Metro on the beach.


----------



## makn808

Begonia, so gorgeous... I think I might love it more than azalea...


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Tough call on just one. Practical me says charcoal lustre Jane because I would probably use it the most. But Azalea Jane, ink stud Mia p, and camo Jorbo are all close runners up.
> 
> Since you all helped me decide, here's begonia large Metro on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 3672430


Gorgeous bag and view! Hope your having a fun.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Tough call on just one. Practical me says charcoal lustre Jane because I would probably use it the most. But Azalea Jane, ink stud Mia p, and camo Jorbo are all close runners up.
> 
> Since you all helped me decide, here's begonia large Metro on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 3672430



Pretty [emoji175]


----------



## dcooney4

Thank goodness we don't have to choose only one bag. I was reorganizing my bags and looked at my ruby paige and thought I could not give that one up. I was keeping my bailey by my evening bags and kept forgetting I have it. So hopefully now the poor thing will get some use.


----------



## dcooney4

Seems rather quiet in here lately. Well I surprised myself and sold both my Lizzy bags. At first I thought oh no I was hoping other bags would sell but now I realize it will force me to wear my unused bags. I have to many bags that never see the light of day. A couple have been worn once or twice due to a challenge in the shop your closet thread. I am working on not collecting bags but actually using them. Do you tend to stick with your favorites or do you share the love?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> If you could only have one Mz Wallace what would it be? I think it would be mulberry paige. Though my black lizzy would be more practical.



I love this question...for me it's Plum Frankie. That old bag just keeps on tickin'...


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I'm down to only 4 now - magnet medium metro, black smutton, bordeaux jane, and dawn jane.



Great capsule collection!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> For now, I just let go of 2 or 3 a year that I realize I really just don't use. Will probably decide on a few this Fall.  Just have too many; especially if I feel like I want a pretty Fall new bag. Lord knows they have kept me safe for the Summer....



Haha, no kidding. Safe here too. I considered a savoy, but since they have my points messed up, I'd be charged for shipping, so I decided no-go.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Fall/Winter collections are always my favorite anyway.



Same here. Fall/winter colors suit my coloring better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Tough call on just one. Practical me says charcoal lustre Jane because I would probably use it the most. But Azalea Jane, ink stud Mia p, and camo Jorbo are all close runners up.
> 
> Since you all helped me decide, here's begonia large Metro on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 3672430



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Seems rather quiet in here lately. Well I surprised myself and sold both my Lizzy bags. At first I thought oh no I was hoping other bags would sell but now I realize it will force me to wear my unused bags. I have to many bags that never see the light of day. A couple have been worn once or twice due to a challenge in the shop your closet thread. I am working on not collecting bags but actually using them. Do you tend to stick with your favorites or do you share the love?



Wow! Good for you! I'm slowly working my way through selling my unused bags. Doing ok but took a break for a few weeks. I have 3-4 brands that I like and have too many of all, so trying to de-clutter across the board little by little. When I try to do too much at once I end up having to take 12 packages to the post office at a time, and that's no good. 

I tend to spread the love but only to an extent. That's why I decided to sell or give away the ones that I've been keeping "just in case I want to use them" or "don't want to regret selling" them. I very rarely regret selling anything.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! Good for you! I'm slowly working my way through selling my unused bags. Doing ok but took a break for a few weeks. I have 3-4 brands that I like and have too many of all, so trying to de-clutter across the board little by little. When I try to do too much at once I end up having to take 12 packages to the post office at a time, and that's no good.
> 
> I tend to spread the love but only to an extent. That's why I decided to sell or give away the ones that I've been keeping "just in case I want to use them" or "don't want to regret selling" them. I very rarely regret selling anything.


This is exactly what I am doing. My friends think I am a bit nuts that I even have bags that haven't been out of my house. I guess I did a lot of stress shopping. Starting to see open spaces in my shelves is exciting. I just have to be careful not to fill them right back up. Good luck on de-cluttering yours.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:

1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.

2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?





1. Don't think do. I have all the Mulberry I need, and that was my big fave. 

2. This is tough...I can't even answer my own question! Lol. I would love a slate/chambray/denim blue color...a good gray-blue similar to the past Indigo. I'd also like to see a good coated twill, but not sure what color I'd like for that.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?


This is a tough one. I am intrigued by  the basket weave but not sure I can do such a light color. I wear mostly dark denim. The sales are always tempting for me because I chance to try a style I might not otherwise try due to cost. As far as fall goes. I love deep rich wine colors or dark blues. I would like a small roxy type size that does not puddle but has flat shoulder straps with a crossbody strap.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Seems rather quiet in here lately. Well I surprised myself and sold both my Lizzy bags. At first I thought oh no I was hoping other bags would sell but now I realize it will force me to wear my unused bags. I have to many bags that never see the light of day. A couple have been worn once or twice due to a challenge in the shop your closet thread. I am working on not collecting bags but actually using them. Do you tend to stick with your favorites or do you share the love?



Oh no.., poor lil Lizzy orphans!!  I guess I am last of the Lizzy lovers.., still have three and love..  ha ha..good for you Dcooney...if you were not using, then time for someone else to enjoy. Paige works better for you...  I really have worked on having a bag collection that I rotate and use. Some of the larger bags/totes are more use specific though


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh no.., poor lil Lizzy orphans!!  I guess I am last of the Lizzy lovers.., still have three and love..  ha ha..good for you Dcooney...if you were not using, then time for someone else to enjoy. Paige works better for you...  I really have worked on having a bag collection that I rotate and use. Some of the larger bags/totes are more use specific though


Actually, I was using them, not as much as paige though. In the group I am in  you have to post a certain amount of a brand to have certain type of sale. So I added those to do it. I was actually trying to sell the unused bags, but now I am quite happy because Bailey can now sit with the big bags and get used. It was with my evening bags and I kept forgetting I even had it. Purging is interesting and so far no regrets.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?



I think I should be all set on past collections. Could maybe be tempted by Small Roxy in the Platinum coated material and maybe would give Paige a try again in the pretty Smoked Pearl or Mulberry. 

For fall I want a true navy blue with red lining and red edging with gold hardware; preferably in coated twill, but will take Bedford. 
And, maybe a great looking green.., not a fan of current choice. Round out my choices with a pretty purply/plum...and they should all have gold hardware. I have enough silver and am tired of looking at it.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?



1. I recently tried arm carrying with a longchamp neo and discovered (gasp!) I like it! So now I'm wanting a mini metro in steel, which I don't recall seeing on the website. Boo. If only small Sutton's heavy clips were on the strap and not the bag...they bugged me when arm carrying without the strap.

2. Good question on fall colors. A true indigo with silver hw would be nice, I guess midnight would have been the closest. Still would like to see a shade of pink come back but that isn't so fall-ish. I'd love the crosby series in camo - I'll take the blue or green palette!

And am curious about their mother's day bag. A floral mini metro would be so cute!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? ...
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?




1. I could be tempted by these style if price is good - Abbey crossbody, small Belle, Jordan hobo or crosby medium.

2. Dark dark green


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Seems rather quiet in here lately. Well I surprised myself and sold both my Lizzy bags. At first I thought oh no I was hoping other bags would sell but now I realize it will force me to wear my unused bags. I have to many bags that never see the light of day. A couple have been worn once or twice due to a challenge in the shop your closet thread. I am working on not collecting bags but actually using them. Do you tend to stick with your favorites or do you share the love?



Congratulations on clearing/ selling  I get bored/ restless so I switch quite often. Although I'd prefer to be happy with using the same bag for an extended period of time.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> 1. I recently tried arm carrying with a longchamp neo and discovered (gasp!) I like it! So now I'm wanting a mini metro in steel, which I don't recall seeing on the website. Boo. If only small Sutton's heavy clips were on the strap and not the bag...they bugged me when arm carrying without the strap.
> 
> 2. Good question on fall colors. A true indigo with silver hw would be nice, I guess midnight would have been the closest. Still would like to see a shade of pink come back but that isn't so fall-ish. I'd love the crosby series in camo - I'll take the blue or green palette!
> 
> And am curious about their mother's day bag. A floral mini metro would be so cute!



I'm waiting to see this year's mother day release 

If u like Longchamp u can customize le pliage colorblock with embroidery/ initials. It'll be a fun bag


----------



## dcooney4

Bailey is all loaded and ready to go to an art opening this afternoon finally.


----------



## makn808

@ms p you know what kills me with longchamp - the flap. Grr. I only love my neo because of the sakura print...though the inside is stark gleaming white. I'm gonna mess that up real soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> @ms p you know what kills me with longchamp - the flap. Grr. I only love my neo because of the sakura print...though the inside is stark gleaming white. I'm gonna mess that up real soon.



This is how I feel about LC totes. I adore their leather bags but can't love the totes. I've made an exception for the small short handle though. It's a perfect running around size if you don't mind hand/arm carry. I can fold them up and take them on vaca along with a great cross-body bag and have all the options I need without taking up a ton of space. I can switch my main bag pouch into it easily and it works well. I've been using an MZ Large Savoy lately in bags that don't have their own organization.


----------



## makn808

@LuvAllBags great minds! I got a water print large savoy for a song on fb and use it in my cavern-like bags as an organizer.


----------



## ms p

I've come to appreciate the flap on Longchamp. It allowed some closure when i don't zip the bag fully so I can access my wallet fast . I wish the neo le pliage have adjustable long straps


----------



## makn808

There was a perfect teal a handful of years ago that I missed. I'd they offered it in custom I'd jump and live with the flap.


----------



## dcooney4

I only have one Longchamp now . It is the small one in the veau foulonne leather in oak. It is a very pretty bag but rarely gets used. Maybe once it stays warm and I stop wearing so much black it will get worn more.


----------



## dcooney4

I love my bailey so much now that I took the leather strap off. I am going to wear it again today. I bought it thinking the leather strap will make it more wearable, but I found it got in the way for me. I need to continue reorganizing my closet so I wear what I have more. How are your bags stored  by style , brand , size or color?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I love my bailey so much now that I took the leather strap off. I am going to wear it again today. I bought it thinking the leather strap will make it more wearable, but I found it got in the way for me. I need to continue reorganizing my closet so I wear what I have more. How are your bags stored  by style , brand , size or color?



Glad you are loving Bailey  

I'm attracted to the double strap or triple strap design. But honestly I prefer to use double shoulder strap. I don't really carry any mid-large size bag xbody. I'm clueless why I "need" to buy shoulder bags that has an adjustable detachable xbody strap. 

My closet has 2 tier for bags. The top tier are for bag that I store stuffed. The lower tier are for bags that I store flat + slg and some extra dust bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I love my bailey so much now that I took the leather strap off. I am going to wear it again today. I bought it thinking the leather strap will make it more wearable, but I found it got in the way for me. I need to continue reorganizing my closet so I wear what I have more. How are your bags stored  by style , brand , size or color?



I store by brand, in dustbags, and use different shelves for bags I store stuffed vs. those I store flat. I also hang a few.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't have any bags other then a clutch that is not stuffed. I used to have a pliage Longchamp that folded flat. Folding flat would save so much space.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I don't have any bags other then a clutch that is not stuffed. I used to have a pliage Longchamp that folded flat. Folding flat would save so much space.



I've found the only MZs that can't be stored flat are the ones with a base shaper in them. Out if all the ones I have, that's only 2. The rest do fine stored flat in their dustbags.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Seems rather quiet in here lately. Well I surprised myself and sold both my Lizzy bags. At first I thought oh no I was hoping other bags would sell but now I realize it will force me to wear my unused bags. I have to many bags that never see the light of day. A couple have been worn once or twice due to a challenge in the shop your closet thread. I am working on not collecting bags but actually using them. Do you tend to stick with your favorites or do you share the love?



I tend to drift back to favourites after brief outings with my less practical styles. Today I jumped back into Crosby and it felt so good. I really hope they release it it in some good new colours, although I can't actually think of any colours that would suit it and not look diaper-baggish.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> This is exactly what I am doing. My friends think I am a bit nuts that I even have bags that haven't been out of my house. I guess I did a lot of stress shopping. Starting to see open spaces in my shelves is exciting. I just have to be careful not to fill them right back up. Good luck on de-cluttering yours.



That *is* exciting. Sounds like you have some momentum going. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?



1. I'm hoping navy gloss small Chelsea hits the sale. 

2. Additions to the Crosby lineup...but not sure what colours other than camo, which would slay me. 



Reba said:


> Oh no.., poor lil Lizzy orphans!!  I guess I am last of the Lizzy lovers.., still have three and love..  ha ha..good for you Dcooney...if you were not using, then time for someone else to enjoy. Paige works better for you...  I really have worked on having a bag collection that I rotate and use. Some of the larger bags/totes are more use specific though



Lizzy is still one of the prettiest styles, IMO. The shape just never worked for me. I had currant and olive and kept them for a long time simply because they were so dang lovely. 



Reba said:


> I think I should be all set on past collections. Could maybe be tempted by Small Roxy in the Platinum coated material and maybe would give Paige a try again in the pretty Smoked Pearl or Mulberry.
> 
> For fall I want a true navy blue with red lining and red edging with gold hardware; preferably in coated twill, but will take Bedford.
> And, maybe a great looking green.., not a fan of current choice. Round out my choices with a pretty purply/plum...and they should all have gold hardware. I have enough silver and am tired of looking at it.



Small Roxy in a coated material would be great! I'm a convert to the coated canvas now. 



makn808 said:


> 1. I recently tried arm carrying with a longchamp neo and discovered (gasp!) I like it! So now I'm wanting a mini metro in steel, which I don't recall seeing on the website. Boo. If only small Sutton's heavy clips were on the strap and not the bag...they bugged me when arm carrying without the strap.
> 
> 2. Good question on fall colors. A true indigo with silver hw would be nice, I guess midnight would have been the closest. Still would like to see a shade of pink come back but that isn't so fall-ish. I'd love the crosby series in camo - I'll take the blue or green palette!
> 
> And am curious about their mother's day bag. A floral mini metro would be so cute!



Yes! Crosby in camo!!


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I tend to drift back to favourites after brief outings with my less practical styles. Today I jumped back into Crosby and it felt so good. I really hope they release it it in some good new colours, although I can't actually think of any colours that would suit it and not look diaper-baggish.


For me Crosby has turned out to be so practical. The organization works, and the flexibility of the lining and sides allows everything I need to fit.  I can't imagine another color I would buy, not even navy, but a slightly taller version with slightly longer handles would tempt me.  I also wish the red edge showed up a bit more, and that the red was on the outside of the handles. I don't think I will ever use the 3 straps that came with it, so I'd like a lower price and optional purchase straps.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbmb said:


> For me Crosby has turned out to be so practical. The organization works, and the flexibility of the lining and sides allows everything I need to fit.  I can't imagine another color I would buy, not even navy, but a slightly taller version with slightly longer handles would tempt me.  I also wish the red edge showed up a bit more, and that the red was on the outside of the handles. I don't think I will ever use the 3 straps that came with it, so I'd like a lower price and optional purchase straps.



Weirdly, the strap I use the least is the cross body one. I love the chain strap but now that the weather is getting warmer and I often need only one layer of clothing (instead of 17), it's less comfortable on my shoulder so I will switch to the leather mid-length so, I think. 

Which strap do you use the most?


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Weirdly, the strap I use the least is the cross body one. I love the chain strap but now that the weather is getting warmer and I often need only one layer of clothing (instead of 17), it's less comfortable on my shoulder so I will switch to the leather mid-length so, I think.
> 
> Which strap do you use the most?


I have only ever used the attached handles on my shoulder.  I haven't worn a heavy coat, which might cause the need for a shoulder strap, and I would probably try the leather one. I don't really like the way the bag hangs wider with the shoulder straps.  I like the look of the chain, but I don't need any additional weight.  I never carry crossbody, and can't really abide by the woven strap!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh no.., poor lil Lizzy orphans!!  I guess I am last of the Lizzy lovers.., still have three and love..  ha ha..good for you Dcooney...if you were not using, then time for someone else to enjoy. Paige works better for you...  I really have worked on having a bag collection that I rotate and use. Some of the larger bags/totes are more use specific though



I'm still a Lizzy fan- I have three and the colors are too pretty to part with any of them.  It's such a great bag because it's small and light, but can carry a lot for it's size.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I tend to drift back to favourites after brief outings with my less practical styles. Today I jumped back into Crosby and it felt so good. I really hope they release it it in some good new colours, although I can't actually think of any colours that would suit it and not look diaper-baggish.



I do the same. It will be time for a Jane or Frankie soon.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba-do your kara's have slight little dark lines in the bottom of the lining? I was just curious because both of mine have this but none of my other bags ever came with this. I bought them new so it is not pen marks plus they are too thin to be that anyway.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba-do your kara's have slight little dark lines in the bottom of the lining? I was just curious because both of mine have this but none of my other bags ever came with this. I bought them new so it is not pen marks plus they are too thin to be that anyway.



That sounds strange!  I am traveling right now.., will be home in a few days; will check then. Both of mine were bought new also..., one from MZ directly and the other from a Nordstrom store in California; so will be interesting to see how they differ if at all...


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm still a Lizzy fan- I have three and the colors are too pretty to part with any of them.  It's such a great bag because it's small and light, but can carry a lot for it's size.



Good to hear..., I am sure there are many Lizzy fans lurking out there. I wonder if we will ever see it pop back into their lineup?  My three are great, but all very basic colors...had and sold Royal, Olive and Kingsport.  Only really regret selling Olive; and regret not buying Currant!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Good to hear..., I am sure there are many Lizzy fans lurking out there. I wonder if we will ever see it pop back into their lineup?  My three are great, but all very basic colors...had and sold Royal, Olive and Kingsport.  Only really regret selling Olive; and regret not buying Currant!


Olive was gorgeous -- that rose gold hardware...
So was currant! Lizzy looked great in both colours. 

Where are you travelling? What were your travel bag choices?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Olive was gorgeous -- that rose gold hardware...
> So was currant! Lizzy looked great in both colours.
> 
> Where are you travelling? What were your travel bag choices?



We are at Sea Island, Georgia, staying at a lovely resort The Cloister.   I took my birthday gift tote from daughter...(the Barrington Gifts  tote), makes a great airplane tote and a tote around resort too. Have my MZ Quilted Mercury Penny for day and night small bag and a Black Quilted Mini Henri Bendel Backpack (was thrown in for a just in case; probs won't use). I am lounging right now..ha ha.., thanks for chatting girls!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> We are at Sea Island, Georgia, staying at a lovely resort The Cloister.   I took my birthday gift tote from daughter...(the Barrington Gifts  tote), makes a great airplane tote and a tote around resort too. Have my MZ Quilted Mercury Penny for day and night small bag and a Black Quilted Mini Henri Bendel Backpack (was thrown in for a just in case; probs won't use). I am lounging right now..ha ha.., thanks for chatting girls!


Wow! The Cloister looks wonderful! Hope you're having a lovely time. Perfect bag choices


----------



## makn808

Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
...pink is slated for next spring
...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations

LMK if I forgot anything!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
> ...pink is slated for next spring
> ...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
> ...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
> ...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
> ...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
> ...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
> ...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations
> 
> LMK if I forgot anything!


Tomorrow the Mother's Day bag will launch.


----------



## ms p

Thanks makn & dc both for the info [emoji175][emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## hb925

makn808 said:


> Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
> ...pink is slated for next spring
> ...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
> ...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
> ...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
> ...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
> ...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
> ...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations
> 
> LMK if I forgot anything!



If you go to their Facebook page, you can watch a recording of the video!


----------



## makn808

Here's a shot of the mom's day print. Lucy indicated there would be more than one piece...


----------



## dcooney4

wrong thread!


----------



## dcooney4

Sorry seriously should not post before coffee is in me.


----------



## dcooney4

So many posts that were supposed to be in the shop your closet thread.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
> ...pink is slated for next spring
> ...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
> ...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
> ...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
> ...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
> ...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
> ...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations
> 
> LMK if I forgot anything!



I didn't get a chance to watch. Thanks for sharing the highlights! Sounds like it was great. 

The Bedford never seemed different to me, but the lining or interfacing does. I have old vs. new Janes and it's obvious that the older ones feel thicker/more substantial. Could be the interfacing between the bedford and the lining. Or maybe they had interfacing before and removed it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Here's a shot of the mom's day print. Lucy indicated there would be more than one piece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680437



Pretty! They usually do a medium metro (not my thing) and a pouch, I think. I like the colors in this.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
> ...pink is slated for next spring
> ...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
> ...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
> ...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
> ...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
> ...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
> ...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations
> 
> LMK if I forgot anything!


Great summary, thanks!!

...do not put your bags in the washing machine
[I, for one, will ignore this advice when necessary. I would rather have a soft, saggy bag than a filthy, stinky one. But I think the main reason she says this is because the base stiffeners are probably made of cardboard.]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
> ...pink is slated for next spring
> ...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
> ...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
> ...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
> ...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
> ...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
> ...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations
> 
> LMK if I forgot anything!



Did anyone ask if Roxy is continuing? They only did one color this season.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Did anyone ask if Roxy is continuing? They only did one color this season.



She mentioned the Roxy line in the context of a question about the possibility of a crossbody strap on the Baby Jane. She said the Janes will never have a crossbody strap because they were not designed for that, but the Roxy line was created to address requests for such functionality. Although she didn't specifically say the Roxy line would continue, I took that to mean that it would.

She was quite vehement about the Metros NEVER having a pocket because they want to maintain the clean design aesthetic, but I wish she'd said something about the secret pockets that are on the leather metro. Those are fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

I keep thinking I might like to try a metro but the other part of me is not sure it would work for me. I did pop in to the Crosby street store on Sunday and saw the basket weave. It really was beautiful but then I held it up next to my dark denim jeans and realized it would turn blue. How many of you wear the oxfords?


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 I want to love oxford but I only have smalls right now. I had a small metro for travel but sold it (I use other travel bags way more). Small Sutton used to not work for me, but I'm so itching to try it again with a large savoy in it to organize things. Oh wait, I do have a small backpack and I love it. Guess that makes me an oxford fan!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking I might like to try a metro but the other part of me is not sure it would work for me. I did pop in to the Crosby street store on Sunday and saw the basket weave. It really was beautiful but then I held it up next to my dark denim jeans and realized it would turn blue. How many of you wear the oxfords?



I have a couple of metros (2 large, 1 medium), two smuttons, and the leather metro. I guess that's kind of a lot considering I don't love them. I really like how they feel but they aren't uber practical. The metros are great for holding large (soft) loads and the smuttons are good for grab and go. IMO, Crosby nails both the comfort of the oxfords and the functionality of the bedfords.


----------



## ms p

I think most companies will never advocate washing purse in washing machine. Imagine the possible post sale problem they might face if user abuse. Eg I washing machine +  tumber dry Kipling every 3-4 months for 2 years. I'm sure it's not advisable  the bag is still great except the monkey has turn flat and is no longer plush.


----------



## ms p

Anyone ordering Molly or  Zoey pouch ?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking I might like to try a metro but the other part of me is not sure it would work for me. I did pop in to the Crosby street store on Sunday and saw the basket weave. It really was beautiful but then I held it up next to my dark denim jeans and realized it would turn blue. How many of you wear the oxfords?


I have a (large) black Sutton I use for under the seat on airline trips, and a small Metro (old size which I understand is a bit larger than new size) that I used when visiting and having to tote shoes and paperwork from the hotel. I liked that it was flat in my suitcase and I didn't have to unload the Sutton. I also have a medium Metro that has never been out of the house in the year since I bought it. No kids, no gym, no weekend getaway, so probably not a wise purchase!

One other takeaway from yesterday's FB Live, she said they are looking at different lining colors in response to customer requests for color.


----------



## mbmb

ms p said:


> Anyone ordering Molly or  Zoey pouch ?


I think the descriptions between these 2 are switched on the web site right now! I guess if you order by price, not description, you will get the small vs. the large. And once again, they do not show the inside view.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I think most companies will never advocate washing purse in washing machine. Imagine the possible post sale problem they might face if user abuse. Eg I washing machine +  tumber dry Kipling every 3-4 months for 2 years. I'm sure it's not advisable  the bag is still great except the monkey has turn flat and is no longer plush.



Poor monkey


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking I might like to try a metro but the other part of me is not sure it would work for me. I did pop in to the Crosby street store on Sunday and saw the basket weave. It really was beautiful but then I held it up next to my dark denim jeans and realized it would turn blue. How many of you wear the oxfords?



I have all of the metro sizes. I use a large black metro for travel, and have a few small metros that I use when I need an extra tote or if it's super rainy. Just got a medium on the FB BST to use as a beach bag. The straps slip off my shoulder so I won't use it for much else.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Anyone ordering Molly or  Zoey pouch ?



I got both. I love the colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> She mentioned the Roxy line in the context of a question about the possibility of a crossbody strap on the Baby Jane. She said the Janes will never have a crossbody strap because they were not designed for that, but the Roxy line was created to address requests for such functionality. Although she didn't specifically say the Roxy line would continue, I took that to mean that it would.
> 
> She was quite vehement about the Metros NEVER having a pocket because they want to maintain the clean design aesthetic, but I wish she'd said something about the secret pockets that are on the leather metro. Those are fantastic!



Secret pockets would be nice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I thought of one thing I might buy in the sale if available: the leather metro. No idea if it sold out, etc., but if the color block version shows up on sale, I'd try it.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> I think the descriptions between these 2 are switched on the web site right now! I guess if you order by price, not description, you will get the small vs. the large. And once again, they do not show the inside view.



I'm really irritated with no interior pics for both. The description doesn't say any interior compartment too


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I got both. I love the colors.



Congrats  I cannot decide do i like the print. Historically mother day always sold out fast. Wondering should I buy first and think later [emoji849]


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Poor monkey



It was one of my best purchase. A guy friend did laugh at me he thought it was dumb of me to spend so much on a backpack ( little does he know). I told him the bag did well under both washing machine and dryer. That really made him quiet [emoji13]


----------



## makn808

I grabbed a molly. It's refreshing to see peach which I don't recall mzw doing a lot of. @ms p the metro has an interior shot that looks like unquilted oxford meh cafe, so I'm thinking the smalls will have the same?


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> I grabbed a molly. It's refreshing to see peach which I don't recall mzw doing a lot of. @ms p the metro has an interior shot that looks like unquilted oxford meh cafe, so I'm thinking the smalls will have the same?



Thanks  I'm wondering any interior pockets. Molly is cute !


----------



## psucutie

Hi ladies! Was travelling for the past two weeks.  First to San Fran area to visit family, then to London for work, and finally home Saturday night very late.  Happy to be back in a routine.

I brought with me:  Crosby (regular), Abbey tote (regular) and large camo metro tote.   The crosby was great for walking around farmers markets and wineries.   I switched into Abbey for the first time for the plane to London and loved it.  Was not a heavy bag, fit my laptop and more to walk to and from the office with.  I'm still in Abbey, and just ordered Paloma.  Dare I say I like it better than Frankie?   Currently my favorite bag would be a tie between my one of a kind black abbey (has silver hardware and warm cafe lining) and river frankie, which is the bag i get the most compliments on.  But I have two mzw converts after seeing my abbey.



LuvAllBags said:


> Hard to believe, but the first round of Autumn/Winter collection generally comes out in late June! And a sale should start right before Memorial Day! Two questions:
> 
> 1. Are you waiting for anything particular to go on sale, or could you be tempted by anything in the sale? Likely candidates are last year's leftover Fall/Winter and Holiday collections, and maybe the earliest Spring launches - the Jan/Feb ones. They won't put Cricket, Tulum, Basketweave, Flax, etc. on sale yet.
> 
> 2. What color(s) would you like to see in the Fall collection?



1) Sadly no.  I mean I guess I could wait and see if paloma goes on sale if I like it.  But it hasnt been pulled from the site, so I think the sale items will be even further back (mulberry, raven, etc).  Maybe a small here or there.  I am really done buying just to buy.

2) I would love another teal/blue color.  Not bright like river, but a pretty caribbean sea blue.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies! Was travelling for the past two weeks.  First to San Fran area to visit family, then to London for work, and finally home Saturday night very late.  Happy to be back in a routine.
> 
> I brought with me:  Crosby (regular), Abbey tote (regular) and large camo metro tote.   The crosby was great for walking around farmers markets and wineries.   I switched into Abbey for the first time for the plane to London and loved it.  Was not a heavy bag, fit my laptop and more to walk to and from the office with.  I'm still in Abbey, and just ordered Paloma.  Dare I say I like it better than Frankie?   Currently my favorite bag would be a tie between my one of a kind black abbey (has silver hardware and warm cafe lining) and river frankie, which is the bag i get the most compliments on.  But I have two mzw converts after seeing my abbey.
> 
> Great selections for travel. Sounds like a fun but tiring trip. I hope to try an Abbey one day...
> 
> 1) Sadly no.  I mean I guess I could wait and see if paloma goes on sale if I like it.  But it hasnt been pulled from the site, so I think the sale items will be even further back (mulberry, raven, etc).  Maybe a small here or there.  I am really done buying just to buy.
> 
> 2) I would love another teal/blue color.  Not bright like river, but a pretty caribbean sea blue.


Caribbean sea blue ... yes, lovely!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking I might like to try a metro but the other part of me is not sure it would work for me. I did pop in to the Crosby street store on Sunday and saw the basket weave. It really was beautiful but then I held it up next to my dark denim jeans and realized it would turn blue. How many of you wear the oxfords?



I use more oxford bags than bedford bags right now.  I rotate medium sutton, small sutton, medium metro, metro backpack, and Roxy most.  Throw in Lizzy & Jane here and there and that is all I've used in the past 6-9 months.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies! Was travelling for the past two weeks.  First to San Fran area to visit family, then to London for work, and finally home Saturday night very late.  Happy to be back in a routine.
> 
> I brought with me:  Crosby (regular), Abbey tote (regular) and large camo metro tote.   The crosby was great for walking around farmers markets and wineries.   I switched into Abbey for the first time for the plane to London and loved it.  Was not a heavy bag, fit my laptop and more to walk to and from the office with.  I'm still in Abbey, and just ordered Paloma.  Dare I say I like it better than Frankie?   Currently my favorite bag would be a tie between my one of a kind black abbey (has silver hardware and warm cafe lining) and river frankie, which is the bag i get the most compliments on.  But I have two mzw converts after seeing my abbey.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Sadly no.  I mean I guess I could wait and see if paloma goes on sale if I like it.  But it hasnt been pulled from the site, so I think the sale items will be even further back (mulberry, raven, etc).  Maybe a small here or there.  I am really done buying just to buy.
> 
> 2) I would love another teal/blue color.  Not bright like river, but a pretty caribbean sea blue.



Caribbean Sea blue! Yes!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I use more oxford bags than bedford bags right now.  I rotate medium sutton, small sutton, medium metro, metro backpack, and Roxy most.  Throw in Lizzy & Jane here and there and that is all I've used in the past 6-9 months.



I love your rotation! Sounds perfect. I am debating Tulum Smutton. Lately I've been using some bags with fewer pockets (leather bags) and am wondering if I could use Smutton more easily now.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Reba-do your kara's have slight little dark lines in the bottom of the lining? I was just curious because both of mine have this but none of my other bags ever came with this. I bought them new so it is not pen marks plus they are too thin to be that anyway.



Took a look [emoji102]...., I don't see anything out of the ordinary. Maybe it was a glue that dried incorrectly on your batch?


----------



## makn808

@LuvAllBags I'm giving smutton a second try as well! Ordered a navy camo with molly...had a 15% code emailed from mzw for some unknown reason and it worked so yay!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I'm giving smutton a second try as well! Ordered a navy camo with molly...had a 15% code emailed from mzw for some unknown reason and it worked so yay!



Let us know how smitten with smutton you are...  I am in the mood for mine but, it is Maroon - not very seasonable. Wish I had a fun Spring color...sold my fun bright orangey one...


----------



## makn808

@Reba you're back! How was your southern coast holiday?
Smutton is such a cutie, I was always a bit sad she didn't work for me. I'm super excited to try again, and in camo - could be dreamy.
Tulum is such a vibrant print. Could that work for you? Maybe @LuvAllBags  will grab one and review her IRL performance for us!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba you're back! How was your southern coast holiday?
> Smutton is such a cutie, I was always a bit sad she didn't work for me. I'm super excited to try again, and in camo - could be dreamy.
> Tulum is such a vibrant print. Could that work for you? Maybe @LuvAllBags  will grab one and review her IRL performance for us!



Vacay was good...now time for laundry and diet [emoji33]

I think I need a purge before I buy anything!


----------



## mariposa08

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I'm giving smutton a second try as well! Ordered a navy camo with molly...had a 15% code emailed from mzw for some unknown reason and it worked so yay!


Oh nice!  What did the email look like that they sent?  I'm going to be on the lookout for one!! (fingers crossed!)


----------



## makn808

@mariposa08 it was from some fitness/wellness giveaway they had with someone else awhile back. I must've signed up to enter and got an email about their fitness collection with the code. It said it was for first time orders (like their usual one). I logged into my account and at checkout tried the code and it worked! I'll take even a small discount on smutton since they don't go on sale very often.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Vacay was good...now time for laundry and diet [emoji33]
> 
> I think I need a purge before I buy anything!



Welcome back! I know the feeling. Hope you get back in the groove soon. But keep that vacay happy buzz!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Vacay was good...now time for laundry and diet [emoji33]
> 
> I think I need a purge before I buy anything!


I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## mariposa08

makn808 said:


> @mariposa08 it was from some fitness/wellness giveaway they had with someone else awhile back. I must've signed up to enter and got an email about their fitness collection with the code. It said it was for first time orders (like their usual one). I logged into my account and at checkout tried the code and it worked! I'll take even a small discount on smutton since they don't go on sale very often.


Very cool!  They are soooo stingy with discounts anything is great these days.  


I still have rewards to use and I don't know what use them on.  It's not a lot so I can either get a small thing or two and be done or I can put it towards something else like a new metro backpack (in estate blue).  I want the backpack, but I have a black one that is serving me fine and it seems sooooo silly to buy another one at that price point when the one I have is fine.  I've been so much better about not buying much in the past few months.  I would also be tempted by a black crosby, but they don't have any on their site right now.


----------



## makn808

Crosby is one I definitely want in a different neutral, like steel or magnet. Hopefully they restock black soon!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation.



Thank you [emoji4].

On the Kara lines on the lining..., I had a Henri Bendel bag that showed an almost seeping look on the side-seam...customer service told me that was a glue issue. I decided to keep it anyway...barely noticeable, and it was a gift..., didn't want to hurt gift giver's feelings...  anyway, that is why I said maybe Kara's lining issue was glue


----------



## psucutie

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies! Was travelling for the past two weeks.  First to San Fran area to visit family, then to London for work, and finally home Saturday night very late.  Happy to be back in a routine.
> 
> I brought with me:  Crosby (regular), Abbey tote (regular) and large camo metro tote.   The crosby was great for walking around farmers markets and wineries.   I switched into Abbey for the first time for the plane to London and loved it.  Was not a heavy bag, fit my laptop and more to walk to and from the office with.  I'm still in Abbey, and just ordered Paloma.  Dare I say I like it better than Frankie?   Currently my favorite bag would be a tie between my one of a kind black abbey (has silver hardware and warm cafe lining) and river frankie, which is the bag i get the most compliments on.  But I have two mzw converts after seeing my abbey.
> 
> 1) Sadly no.  I mean I guess I could wait and see if paloma goes on sale if I like it.  But it hasnt been pulled from the site, so I think the sale items will be even further back (mulberry, raven, etc).  Maybe a small here or there.  I am really done buying just to buy.
> 
> 2) I would love another teal/blue color.  Not bright like river, but a pretty caribbean sea blue.



I received paloma yesterday and think it's going back.  The color screams greige to me, where i was really hoping it was more of an ice grey.  Hopefully, there will be more abbeys (regular size) in fun fall colors.  Fawn and pine didnt do it for me in the past.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you [emoji4].
> 
> On the Kara lines on the lining..., I had a Henri Bendel bag that showed an almost seeping look on the side-seam...customer service told me that was a glue issue. I decided to keep it anyway...barely noticeable, and it was a gift..., didn't want to hurt gift giver's feelings...  anyway, that is why I said maybe Kara's lining issue was glue


Thanks !


----------



## makn808

@psucutie aw boo! The pics make paloma look icy grey with a slight blue undertone. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> @psucutie aw boo! The pics make paloma look icy grey with a slight blue undertone. Sorry it didn't work out.


It's ok.  Sale stuff will be out in a month, and fall/winter around the beginning of June.  Hopefully those colors are more to my liking!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> It's ok.  Sale stuff will be out in a month, and fall/winter around the beginning of June.  Hopefully those colors are more to my liking!



That's right!  I am trying to enjoy the break in seeing something I really want!  I do love the idea of Small Abbey. If no great Fall color, maybe a classic Black Bedford for me...it always looks so great with all that gold hardware!  Using my Barrington Gifts tote has reminded me that totes are great..and theirs has all the great pockets...just on the inside.


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> I received paloma yesterday and think it's going back.  The color screams greige to me, where i was really hoping it was more of an ice grey.  Hopefully, there will be more abbeys (regular size) in fun fall colors.  Fawn and pine didnt do it for me in the past.


I have a hard time imagining paloma Abbeys and Janes as work bags or everyday bags with that silver leather trim.  It looks to me like trim on an evening /party bag.  Did I miss silver leather for everyday by letting my Vogues pile up on the coffee table?


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I have a hard time imagining paloma Abbeys and Janes as work bags or everyday bags with that silver leather trim.  It looks to me like trim on an evening /party bag.  Did I miss silver leather for everyday by letting my Vogues pile up on the coffee table?



Ha ha..., I think these days anything goes. Sometimes I look at the female news anchors.., and think.., she's wearing something I would wear to a Holiday party, and it's 6:30 pm on a random Tuesday


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I'm giving smutton a second try as well! Ordered a navy camo with molly...had a 15% code emailed from mzw for some unknown reason and it worked so yay!



Navy Camo is perfect in Smutton!


----------



## makn808

@LuvAllBags I hope so. As a certified camo freak, getting smutton to work AND it being camo is the perfect storm.

The other day I walked to my volunteer job wearing a dark green camo windbreaker, greyscale camo NB sneaks and had camo angus. I totally wasn't thinking and only realized how insane I looked three blocks into my walk. Sad. I've become the crazy camo lady. Gotta check myself before I leave the house!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I hope so. As a certified camo freak, getting smutton to work AND it being camo is the perfect storm.
> 
> The other day I walked to my volunteer job wearing a dark green camo windbreaker, greyscale camo NB sneaks and had camo angus. I totally wasn't thinking and only realized how insane I looked three blocks into my walk. Sad. I've become the crazy camo lady. Gotta check myself before I leave the house!



I really like Camo prints too. Sadly, my daughter shops with me and doesn't approve..she will give me the..."mom..no, put it down."  [emoji57]  not sure why I listen, but I do


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I really like Camo prints too. Sadly, my daughter shops with me and doesn't approve..she will give me the..."mom..no, put it down."  [emoji57]  not sure why I listen, but I do



I ask my 9y.o DD for opinions too. She made my day when she gave me a bag compliment yesterday lol. She usually said my bags are ugly or ok [emoji849]


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I hope so. As a certified camo freak, getting smutton to work AND it being camo is the perfect storm.
> 
> The other day I walked to my volunteer job wearing a dark green camo windbreaker, greyscale camo NB sneaks and had camo angus. I totally wasn't thinking and only realized how insane I looked three blocks into my walk. Sad. I've become the crazy camo lady. Gotta check myself before I leave the house!



Haha! This is why I avoid patterns and most bright colors. I end up forgetting myself and looking like a crazy lady. I finally found the perfect red bag and accidentally carried it last week with my emerald green trench coat. Should have bought a neutral coat but couldn't resist the green.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Haha! This is why I avoid patterns and most bright colors. I end up forgetting myself and looking like a crazy lady. I finally found the perfect red bag and accidentally carried it last week with my emerald green trench coat. Should have bought a neutral coat but couldn't resist the green.



You were the crazy lady confusing Easter-time for Christmas-time [emoji4]  Prints and colors always do seem better in theory and on pretty Instagram posts....


----------



## Reba

Ok girls.., was dressed cute, cocktail [emoji485] in hand, out with friends; gentlemen from group looks at this MZ and says..."whatcha carrying in that? Frozen fish filets?"... ugh [emoji58]...  time for it to go?




Had to laugh..., and got another [emoji485]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ok girls.., was dressed cute, cocktail [emoji485] in hand, out with friends; gentlemen from group looks at this MZ and says..."whatcha carrying in that? Frozen fish filets?"... ugh [emoji58]...  time for it to go?
> 
> View attachment 3684101
> 
> 
> Had to laugh..., and got another [emoji485]



Sorry but yes it's funny [emoji23] anyway what will they know [emoji6]


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Ok girls.., was dressed cute, cocktail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in hand, out with friends; gentlemen from group looks at this MZ and says..."whatcha carrying in that? Frozen fish filets?"... ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... time for it to go?


Hilarious!  And just yesterday you said, "these days anything goes!"


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Sorry but yes it's funny [emoji23] anyway what will they know [emoji6]



It was funny..., don't think I will look at that bag the same again though.  LOL [emoji23]


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Hilarious!  And just yesterday you said, "these days anything goes!"



Anything but an evening Coleman or Yeti freezer bag...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Ok girls.., was dressed cute, cocktail [emoji485] in hand, out with friends; gentlemen from group looks at this MZ and says..."whatcha carrying in that? Frozen fish filets?"... ugh [emoji58]...  time for it to go?
> 
> View attachment 3684101
> 
> 
> Had to laugh..., and got another [emoji485]


LOL!  Men!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> It was funny..., don't think I will look at that bag the same again though.  LOL [emoji23]


Kinda mean of him, if you ask me.  It's a shame you couldn't pull out a fish and slap him silly!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I hope so. As a certified camo freak, getting smutton to work AND it being camo is the perfect storm.
> 
> The other day I walked to my volunteer job wearing a dark green camo windbreaker, greyscale camo NB sneaks and had camo angus. I totally wasn't thinking and only realized how insane I looked three blocks into my walk. Sad. I've become the crazy camo lady. Gotta check myself before I leave the house!


Gotta love it!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Kinda mean of him, if you ask me.  It's a shame you couldn't pull out a fish and slap him silly!



Owner of the business that my husband is President of company for..., nope, not gonna slap [emoji112] him!  Haha..  Next day he did apologize and say he realized he shouldn't of said..., I laughed.., it was in fun.., and kinda true...


----------



## makn808

Men!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Owner of the business that my husband is President of company for..., nope, not gonna slap [emoji112] him!  Haha..  Next day he did apologize and say he realized he shouldn't of said..., I laughed.., it was in fun.., and kinda true...



U handled it so well u deserve another bag I say [emoji11]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ok girls.., was dressed cute, cocktail [emoji485] in hand, out with friends; gentlemen from group looks at this MZ and says..."whatcha carrying in that? Frozen fish filets?"... ugh [emoji58]...  time for it to go?
> 
> View attachment 3684101
> 
> 
> Had to laugh..., and got another [emoji485]



Dudes, man. No clue. And, um, not a little rude.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Dudes, man. No clue. And, um, not a little rude.



It's ok..  Rude is relative..., I am older, as far as old dudes go.., harmless. Good news..evolution is kicking in for you younger (and my younger girl) girls [emoji6].   Only going to get better [emoji106]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> It's ok..  Rude is relative..., I am older, as far as old dudes go.., harmless. Good news..evolution is kicking in for you younger (and my younger girl) girls [emoji6].   Only going to get better [emoji106]



This is true. Kids these days are much more enlightened.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It's ok..  Rude is relative..., I am older, as far as old dudes go.., harmless. Good news..evolution is kicking in for you younger (and my younger girl) girls [emoji6].   Only going to get better [emoji106]



I learned a long time ago never to believe men's opinions about accessories. Or clothes most of the time. But they especially don't understand handbag fashion!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I learned a long time ago never to believe men's opinions about accessories. Or clothes most of the time. But they especially don't understand handbag fashion!



True that!  He might know golf [emoji959] fashion...and I totally give that all over to him [emoji8]


----------



## dcooney4

Do you still think there will be a sale this month?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you still think there will be a sale this month?



Last year, started May 24


----------



## ms p

The end season sale and maybe summer weekly sale again ?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Do you still think there will be a sale this month?


I sure hope so. I'm ready.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I sure hope so. I'm ready.



I kinda want to bury my head in the beach sand [emoji905]. Don't want to be tempted!  Don't need anything. Damn Platinum Small Roxy will tempt me if it rears it's pretty little head...,

...oh wait!  I can tell myself it looks like an insulated lunch box and step away!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I kinda want to bury my head in the beach sand [emoji905]. Don't want to be tempted!  Don't need anything. Damn Platinum Small Roxy will tempt me if it rears it's pretty little head...,
> 
> ...oh wait!  I can tell myself it looks like an insulated lunch box and step away!!!


That is what I was thinking about.


----------



## estrie

Men and bags... feh. 

So, I had some points, am a diehard lover of Belle which I rarely use (shoulder pain), and was [emoji7] for the peach rose. Waited as long as I could for some extra points or something, anything for Easter or spring. Whatever. 










As it turned out, Belle was a great travel diaper bag, way more organized than the large Sutton. But we carried more things than needed. Perfect opportunity for the small belle on the next trip! It's beautiful. 

Also got the Hope wristlet. No comments on that yet.


----------



## estrie

The babies, all of them at daycare, love the bag charms. Once, my particular baby got to play with the hedgehog charm (was on Jordan backpack). I thought I put it in a pocket or something after but it cannot be found. Still have an owl. 

Anyway, the insects are smaller! Much more manageable and could actually be used for keys. 

Not sure about the charm rings for zipper pulls. Personally I prefer charms on the shoulder strap ring, where I tried to attach bee, but it wouldn't fit through the latch! So onto the zipper pull it went. Most Belles have longer zipper pulls, so the charm helps.


----------



## Reba

Estrie!  Missed ya!  Love the [emoji219] on the Small Belle!   My friend just got the [emoji219]..., I have the [emoji221]. They are a great size!  Don't look like you got them at Claire's [emoji13]...  
so cute that your baby [emoji64] likes to play with...  
Is the Floral Metro pretty in person?

You could get one of those loopy charm holders (only like $15) and loop that through Small Belle's Ring then hang [emoji219] from that.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> The babies, all of them at daycare, love the bag charms. Once, my particular baby got to play with the hedgehog charm (was on Jordan backpack). I thought I put it in a pocket or something after but it cannot be found. Still have an owl.
> 
> Anyway, the insects are smaller! Much more manageable and could actually be used for keys.
> 
> Not sure about the charm rings for zipper pulls. Personally I prefer charms on the shoulder strap ring, where I tried to attach bee, but it wouldn't fit through the latch! So onto the zipper pull it went. Most Belles have longer zipper pulls, so the charm helps.


They all look wonderful.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Estrie!  Missed ya!  Love the [emoji219] on the Small Belle!   My friend just got the [emoji219]..., I have the [emoji221]. They are a great size!  Don't look like you got them at Claire's [emoji13]...
> so cute that your baby [emoji64] likes to play with...
> Is the Floral Metro pretty in person?
> 
> You could get one of those loopy charm holders (only like $15) and loop that through Small Belle's Ring then hang [emoji219] from that.


Reba, your use of emoji's crack me up!!!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Reba, your use of emoji's crack me up!!!



Gives my 19-year old daughter another reason to hate on me [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

Estrie, cause I love ya..,    Here's my [emoji221] hanging from the charm holder I mentioned...


----------



## makn808

@estrie all lovely purchases! That bee is so cute.
@Reba you are hilarious. Your emoji use reminds me of mad libs where you fill in the blanks with words.

I just got my grubby paws on a camo mini metro. So stinkin' cute. Yep, another bag for the crazy camo lady.


----------



## Reba

makn...we need a pic of that cutie when you get a chance !

What color Camo did that come in?


----------



## makn808

@Reba here she is! Same size as small Sutton without the side hooks. Perfect for arm carrying...  
I'm guessing she's an Asia bag, don't recall a US sale of camo mini metros.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3688974
> 
> @Reba here she is! Same size as small Sutton without the side hooks. Perfect for arm carrying...
> I'm guessing she's an Asia bag, don't recall a US sale of camo mini metros.



It's adorable!!!  I love those minis..  You are the Camo Queen [emoji73]


----------



## ms p

Love the small Belle [emoji7]



estrie said:


> As it turned out, Belle was a great travel diaper bag, way more organized than the large Sutton. But we carried more things than needed. Perfect opportunity for the small belle on the next trip! It's beautiful.




Congrats M [emoji106][emoji172][emoji846] 



makn808 said:


> View attachment 3688974
> 
> @Reba here she is! Same size as small Sutton without the side hooks. Perfect for arm carrying...
> I'm guessing she's an Asia bag, don't recall a US sale of camo mini metros.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Estrie, cause I love ya..,    Here's my [emoji221] hanging from the charm holder I mentioned...
> View attachment 3688884


Love this! Where are the lady bugs from?


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3688974
> 
> @Reba here she is! Same size as small Sutton without the side hooks. Perfect for arm carrying...
> I'm guessing she's an Asia bag, don't recall a US sale of camo mini metros.


This really is so darn cute.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Love this! Where are the lady bugs from?



MZ!


----------



## Reba

Shameless updated puppy photo...


----------



## Stella Blue

Your puppy is adorable!!  What is the name of his breeder?  Our 12 year old mini is having some cognitive issues, poor little guy.


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Your puppy is adorable!!  What is the name of his breeder?  Our 12 year old mini is having some cognitive issues, poor little guy.



So sorry to hear about your little guy. It's hard to see our furry family members decline. 
The breeder's name is Hemlock Schnauzers. She has a wonderful Facebook page and website. She is located in the Berkshire Mt area of Massachusetts, and does not ship puppies. She has had customers willing to travel from quite a distance tho!

 Cognitive issues..I wonder if it is a brain tumor?  That was what Kipper's believed issue was. Looking back after the fact, there were changes - I thought he was getting more quirky. Then just a sudden drastic change led to major seizures - one missed meal - one tragic day. At least he didn't suffer long.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Shameless updated puppy photo...
> View attachment 3689216


Could he be any cuter! ❤️


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Could he be any cuter! [emoji173]️



He is so darn cute.., and such a love. 5 months old.., so getting over some of the nipping and annoying baby stuff. Is just so sweet natured. Feel blessed.


----------



## makn808

@Reba look at that cutie fur face! Love love love!

A friend just brought his husky pup home to Cali (he adopted from S Korea). I love seeing puppy pics!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba look at that cutie fur face! Love love love!
> 
> A friend just brought his husky pup home to Cali (he adopted from S Korea). I love seeing puppy pics!



Good for him!  ^^^   Puppies do make us smile [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Shameless updated puppy photo...
> View attachment 3689216



He is so darn cute!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3688974
> 
> @Reba here she is! Same size as small Sutton without the side hooks. Perfect for arm carrying...
> I'm guessing she's an Asia bag, don't recall a US sale of camo mini metros.



What a great find!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Men and bags... feh.
> 
> So, I had some points, am a diehard lover of Belle which I rarely use (shoulder pain), and was [emoji7] for the peach rose. Waited as long as I could for some extra points or something, anything for Easter or spring. Whatever.
> 
> View attachment 3688732
> 
> View attachment 3688733
> 
> View attachment 3688734
> 
> View attachment 3688735
> 
> 
> As it turned out, Belle was a great travel diaper bag, way more organized than the large Sutton. But we carried more things than needed. Perfect opportunity for the small belle on the next trip! It's beautiful.
> 
> Also got the Hope wristlet. No comments on that yet.



Love your choices. I got the peach rose pouches. I have a weakness for rose prints so I have to control myself. Rose prints = happy memories for me.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your choices. I got the peach rose pouches. I have a weakness for rose prints so I have to control myself. Rose prints = happy memories for me.



I wish they had chosen to do rose print in some Bedford styles..

I hope your accessories make your [emoji175] happy with fond memories...


----------



## mbmb

Is the Floral Metro pretty in person?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I got the Molly in pink rose oxford, and it is very pretty.  To me the roses are peach rather than pink. While the background looks white on my computer and iPad, it is actually a light taupe like the lining.


----------



## Reba

FYI...took out my Tiger Eye Lizzy. It had a faint couple of oily marks on bottom panel (could have been from a Mexican restaurant visit [emoji485][emoji892]). I tried the usuals..tiny bit of Dawn with water..., even a dab of simple green and water...nothing (as in no help)!  Then remembered something I had tried before after those...cornstarch. Apply a thick dry layer to dry stained area...let sit..24+ hours...then brush away...
Can't see it!


----------



## Reba

mbmb....wish there was a Penny for Summer bag with those pretty roses!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Estrie!  Missed ya!  Love the [emoji219] on the Small Belle!   My friend just got the [emoji219]..., I have the [emoji221]. They are a great size!  Don't look like you got them at Claire's [emoji13]...
> so cute that your baby [emoji64] likes to play with...
> Is the Floral Metro pretty in person?
> 
> You could get one of those loopy charm holders (only like $15) and loop that through Small Belle's Ring then hang [emoji219] from that.



I'm generally not a floral prints person, but Marimekko, the right colors, and/or roses apparently win me over. The roses, as mbmb noted, really are peach rather than pink. In pictures it leans pink. I feel like in person the peach gives a hint of pink without being a pink bag which is nice. Not to disparage pink, my hair used to be bright pink. OK, done saying the word. I'm still really puzzled by the large size medium metro is.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Estrie, cause I love ya..,    Here's my [emoji221] hanging from the charm holder I mentioned...
> View attachment 3688884



Ladybug is totally on my list!!! I try to keep my bags as light as possible, but I could no longer resist, it's too fun.  Thanks for showing me the loop charm connector in use! Now I understand and want. 

There was once a heart mirror charm for Valentine's Day, and then there was that heart with arrow, those were massive too. In pictures it made so much sense, in person I couldn't get it to feel right. Anyone happily using those?


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3688974
> 
> @Reba here she is! Same size as small Sutton without the side hooks. Perfect for arm carrying...
> I'm guessing she's an Asia bag, don't recall a US sale of camo mini metros.



Realllly delightful. Loved your story about leaving the house in three different camos. Opportunity for casual camo should exist in all life situations, so you don't have to rely on casual days and stuff to wear it all!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Shameless updated puppy photo...
> View attachment 3689216



The cuteness makes me drool


----------



## Stella Blue

Oh that's so sad, Reba. Good that you have such a cutie now. My guy wakes at night disoriented and scared. And keeps me up with worry [emoji43][emoji26]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Shameless updated puppy photo...
> View attachment 3689216



OMG. Could this puppy be any cuter? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ And I'm a cat person.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I'm feeling spendy but there's nothing on the site I actually want!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Oh that's so sad, Reba. Good that you have such a cutie now. My guy wakes at night disoriented and scared. And keeps me up with worry [emoji43][emoji26]



Maybe ask for an MRI...if not too pricey. If nothing else..., reduce undo suffering. Will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm feeling spendy but there's nothing on the site I actually want!



True addict behavior [emoji13]...from one to another...


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> OMG. Could this puppy be any cuter? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ And I'm a cat person.



He still has awkward puppy ways...few minutes ago, stepped under me as I was carrying folded laundry..trying to avoid stepping on him, I stumbled and stubbed my toe on my freestanding mirror frame!!  Ouch...he came running back to me..when I took my sock off he was licking my toe...omg..


----------



## makn808

@estrie I have to be more aware of my camo usage. Most of my camo pieces are bags and scarves but the jacket threw me off for awhile. I fell and tore a hole in the camo sneaks...sad but the upside is I won't make a fool of myself again with over-camo-ing!


----------



## Morisa

For those of you who have a Tess, can you tell me if the following will fit in the bag?  By the dimensions listed online, it sounds like they should, but I'm a little worried about the rounded edges and tapered closing of the bag (sort of how like the Hayley, in theory, would fit all these things but in practice you can't get them in or out because of the narrow opening):

- 13" macbook pro
- 12.9" ipad pro
- a redweld/document folder

Thanks!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm feeling spendy but there's nothing on the site I actually want!



Totally! There's nothing exciting right now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Morisa said:


> For those of you who have a Tess, can you tell me if the following will fit in the bag?  By the dimensions listed online, it sounds like they should, but I'm a little worried about the rounded edges and tapered closing of the bag (sort of how like the Hayley, in theory, would fit all these things but in practice you can't get them in or out because of the narrow opening):
> 
> - 13" macbook pro
> - 12.9" ipad pro
> - a redweld/document folder
> 
> Thanks!!



I don't have a Tess but have had their other similarly sized large satchels and I don't think a laptop fits well in any of them. Maybe the ipad pro will, but I only have the regular size ipad, so not sure. There's a Mayfair Satchel on ebay atm (not my listing) that may accommodate your needs, but I'm still hesitant on the laptop.


----------



## Reba

Going out in the [emoji299]️...taking my freezer bag [emoji12]


----------



## makn808

@Reba mercury penny is amazing. Not cooler like at all. Chrome oxford on the other hand is so cooler lining. My savoy reminds me of those insulated medication pouches. You are always so coordinated and well put together!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Going out in the [emoji299]️...taking my freezer bag [emoji12]
> View attachment 3690703



Your have matching shoes [emoji177] love your outfit [emoji846]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba mercury penny is amazing. Not cooler like at all. Chrome oxford on the other hand is so cooler lining. My savoy reminds me of those insulated medication pouches. You are always so coordinated and well put together!



I love the size of Penny. I really wish they would bring it back. It's a great bag for casual dinner out or more dressy...but, I have been using for errands a lot too. It's got a nice depth to it, a back zip and those front zips. This is the bag I would purchase a print in..the Rose or the Tulum would be adorable in this without being too much.    I even like the chain strap; something different, and leather shoulder panel makes it comfy.


----------



## Reba

They are giving us nothing new!!  Oh well..   what are you guys carrying today?  Me.., my TE Lizzy...


----------



## dcooney4

Cheating today and carrying my Bally tote


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Cheating today and carrying my Bally tote



Good for you. Was in my Barrington tote for a while last week and prior. Missed a crossbody.


----------



## psucutie

I attended the MZW Mom's event on Friday night.  Monica stopped by and was very gracious and humble.

There will be summer weekends again this year (the item that is announced on Fridays during summer and on sale for the weekend or until it runs out).
I again asked for blue camo crosby (Lucy is onboard, now Monica is too, but thought to reality takes a while as we know)
Fall/Winter (released June 2 last year) release will be pushed back a few weeks this year

I also let Grace (the PR person) know that the website is missing a description of the lining color with each bag.  They did try to anticipate the website issues, and all the ones that they didnt plan on ended up happening.  Hopefully she provides that info to the appropriate people.


----------



## psucutie

I will add i have a good paypal balance and I am itching to spend some $$.  But I refuse to buy just because.  Hopefully there are some good color/style combos coming down the pipeline.


----------



## Reba

psucutie, that sounded like a fun event!  Thanks for the insight. I too hope there will be some new exciting combos soon!


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> psucutie, that sounded like a fun event!  Thanks for the insight. I too hope there will be some new exciting combos soon!


Middle of June i think!  It was a lot of fun, and they will be having more in the future (if anyone is local or in town) . There may or may not be pink coming. Couldn't get a good read on the response.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Middle of June i think!  It was a lot of fun, and they will be having more in the future (if anyone is local or in town) . There may or may not be pink coming. Couldn't get a good read on the response.



Hmm.., why wouldn't they just tell you...not like you're going to post their secrets online..[emoji23][emoji6]...  haha...thanks for getting the scoop that you did..


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> They are giving us nothing new!!  Oh well..   what are you guys carrying today?  Me.., my TE Lizzy...
> View attachment 3692464


Very pretty.

I used my rewards points to get blue camo medium sutton so I used that for the first time today.  I didn't get any pictures though.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I used my rewards points to get blue camo medium sutton so I used that for the first time today.  I didn't get any pictures though.



Nice choice..., great casual feel for Spring/Summer!


----------



## dcooney4

My beautiful Paige will be dropping off paintings with me today.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> My beautiful Paige will be dropping off paintings with me today.



Such a pretty year-round splash of color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I attended the MZW Mom's event on Friday night.  Monica stopped by and was very gracious and humble.
> 
> There will be summer weekends again this year (the item that is announced on Fridays during summer and on sale for the weekend or until it runs out).
> I again asked for blue camo crosby (Lucy is onboard, now Monica is too, but thought to reality takes a while as we know)
> Fall/Winter (released June 2 last year) release will be pushed back a few weeks this year
> 
> I also let Grace (the PR person) know that the website is missing a description of the lining color with each bag.  They did try to anticipate the website issues, and all the ones that they didnt plan on ended up happening.  Hopefully she provides that info to the appropriate people.



I liked the summer specials - something to look forward to!

I always prefer the fall collection. Looking forward to that as well.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I liked the summer specials - something to look forward to!
> 
> I always prefer the fall collection. Looking forward to that as well.


Fall is my favorite collection but I am not in a hurry for actual fall. Just the bags please.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been clearing out bags that I love but just rarely wear. Last year I made a list of all my bags and then made a mark next to the bag each time I pulled one to wear it. It was a real eye opener. I have continued to do it. I was really surprised by some of the results and am now clearing out rarely used bags. How do you all deal with your collections ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been clearing out bags that I love but just rarely wear. Last year I made a list of all my bags and then made a mark next to the bag each time I pulled one to wear it. It was a real eye opener. I have continued to do it. I was really surprised by some of the results and am now clearing out rarely used bags. How do you all deal with your collections ?



I usually know when a color or style just isn't working for me. When it's obvious, I can usually talk myself into selling it.  When the overall number is just too many.., then I need to weigh more carefully...  who gets used the least? ..., and try to do one out before another comes in...  my number isn't too crazy (I don't think anyway). Probably should keep to where it is though. If I had to part with one now, it would be tough...I really like them all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been clearing out bags that I love but just rarely wear. Last year I made a list of all my bags and then made a mark next to the bag each time I pulled one to wear it. It was a real eye opener. I have continued to do it. I was really surprised by some of the results and am now clearing out rarely used bags. How do you all deal with your collections ?



When I run out of space, I clear out the ones that aren't used much. Or if it's obvious I'm not using one, I will sell it or give it away.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Fall is my favorite collection but I am not in a hurry for actual fall. Just the bags please.



Agree!


----------



## znurva

LuvAllBags said:


> Great question! No, my fave is not the one I use the most. My fave is my old Plum Frankie. It's starting to show wear and I don't want to wear it out. So I use it less frequently than in the past. I need to figure out what leather conditioner would do a good job on the trim and handles without ruining it.


Hey, 
I hope this helps condition your bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Double points weekend on MZW site if that moves anyone to grab something you've been considering. It pushed me over the edge on a Flax Roxy. God knows I will destroy it, but Flax with that Saffiano trim is gorgeous and I have nothing like it. Fingers crossed! We'll see how nervous it makes me to use it.


----------



## makn808

Ooh, flax is so crisp and fresh. Worth the double points. I hope their systems are fixed to accommodate this double points promotion!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Double points weekend on MZW site if that moves anyone to grab something you've been considering. It pushed me over the edge on a Flax Roxy. God knows I will destroy it, but Flax with that Saffiano trim is gorgeous and I have nothing like it. Fingers crossed! We'll see how nervous it makes me to use it.



Ooh..., Scout has added a whole new level of NO to Flax. I am constantly picking him up, putting him in and out of car etc.  Old dogs are so much more docile at those tasks..., boy do you forget. Dark colors for me. 

Take pics...  Jealous


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..., Scout has added a whole new level of NO to Flax. I am constantly picking him up, putting him in and out of car etc.  Old dogs are so much more docile at those tasks..., boy do you forget. Dark colors for me.
> 
> Take pics...  Jealous



It shipped already! Will be here Sat. Will take pics. I have a feeling it will make me exceedingly nervous but I've been pining after a light colored bag for a month. I'll be obsessed with keeping it clean until it gets its first mark and then I'll calm down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh..., Scout has added a whole new level of NO to Flax. I am constantly picking him up, putting him in and out of car etc.  Old dogs are so much more docile at those tasks..., boy do you forget. Dark colors for me.
> 
> Take pics...  Jealous



P.S. It's much more fun to have a puppy and carry dark bags!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> P.S. It's much more fun to have a puppy and carry dark bags!!



...most of the time [emoji6]


----------



## Momtutu

Hi all!  Can someone tell me what differences to look for when distinguishing between sahara and caramel fleck?  Or are they the same?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ms p

Momtutu said:


> Hi all!  Can someone tell me what differences to look for when distinguishing between sahara and caramel fleck?  Or are they the same?  Thanks in advance!



It's not the same. I think sahara only in Bedford material. Caramel fleck has gold undertone and it's Oxford material. Someone to confirm


----------



## Momtutu

ms p said:


> It's not the same. I think sahara only in Bedford material. Caramel fleck has gold undertone and it's Oxford material. Someone to confirm


So metros would only be caramel fleck? And thank you!


----------



## Minne Bags

Momtutu said:


> So metros would only be caramel fleck? And thank you!



Here's a pic (albeit terrible) of my caramel fleck Smetro. It's a great warm color with a hint of shine, unlike the matted oxford material on the current metros.


----------



## Reba

For anyone who can't quite grasp that Dahlia color, or the Tulum Oxford..., Saks.com has the best graphics. Even a 360 camera. The colors seem very true on that site to me.


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## makn808

Happy mom's day all! Whether your kiddos are human, animal, vegetable or mineral, celebrate you and all you do everyday!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Happy mom's day all! Whether your kiddos are human, animal, vegetable or mineral, celebrate you and all you do everyday!


Lol


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Happy mom's day all! Whether your kiddos are human, animal, vegetable or mineral, celebrate you and all you do everyday!



....or purses [emoji164] ?!


----------



## makn808

Absolutely purses @Reba!


----------



## mariposa08

Momtutu said:


> So metros would only be caramel fleck? And thank you!



Saraha came in metros too-- I have a medium metro in sahara.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> For anyone who can't quite grasp that Dahlia color, or the Tulum Oxford..., Saks.com has the best graphics. Even a 360 camera. The colors seem very true on that site to me.



I bought the tulum flat savoy and I love it.  Tulum is so pretty.  I wish I didn't get a vera bradley vibe from it because I bet the bigger bags are gorgeous in it too.


----------



## mariposa08

Momtutu said:


> So metros would only be caramel fleck? And thank you!



I think caramel fleck will have an older label like this on the inside


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I bought the tulum flat savoy and I love it.  Tulum is so pretty.  I wish I didn't get a vera bradley vibe from it because I bet the bigger bags are gorgeous in it too.



I bet it is pretty. On the Saks site, I could see the gold in the print..and other details that were not obvious at first to me. Pretty sure it wouldn't be mistaken for a Vera in a bigger bag..not with that detail and the beautiful leather trim...although I bet a million dollars my MIL would ask 1st thing..is that a Vera Bradley?  ..just cause it would be par for the course [emoji36]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I scored an EUC Tulum Smutton for a deal from someone in the FB group. Perfect size/style for Tulum! I really wanted to try it, and was considering a Smetro, but the Smutton popped up and I grabbed it. Super cute.


----------



## songofthesea

i need a good summer bag that will travel and just be good to throw around...i don't want the mia or paige...am looking at the lizzy or roxy...want something on the smaller side but it also has to carry my phone, wallet, makeup bag, keys, cellphone, kindle and mints...what do you think of those two options or is there another one I should look at as well? TIA!


----------



## songofthesea

is flax more of a beige/white or a tan? warm undertones?  ugh. decisions!


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> i need a good summer bag that will travel and just be good to throw around...i don't want the mia or paige...am looking at the lizzy or roxy...want something on the smaller side but it also has to carry my phone, wallet, makeup bag, keys, cellphone, kindle and mints...what do you think of those two options or is there another one I should look at as well? TIA!



Lizzy sounds like a good choice for these things.


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> is flax more of a beige/white or a tan? warm undertones?  ugh. decisions!



Flax is beautiful with light  tones of cream/wheat.   Leather has golden Under tones...


----------



## songofthesea

ugh, of course the lizzy doesn't come in flax!


----------



## songofthesea

and I can't tell if the roxy is too small...


----------



## dmc60

songofthesea said:


> and I can't tell if the roxy is too small...



Do you like more of a horizontal bag (roxy) or something slightly more vertical (Lizzy)?  Lizzy has a makes a great crossbody/shoulder on-the-go bag.  Roxy may be better on the shoulder.  I suppose that's why they made a separate crossbody roxy bag!


----------



## songofthesea

I'm fine with either...I'm partial (right now) to the flax, but, want to know if you/anyone can tell me if the roxy will fit all of the stutt I mentioned or if it would look overstuffed? thanks!


----------



## songofthesea

should have been more specific...I'm looking at the roxy crossbody!


----------



## dmc60

I checked.  All those (of mine) will fit in the Roxy body.  My current wallet is an MZ Katherine, my make up bag is a flat savoy, my phone is a galaxy 7, and my kindle is a 7" fire.
But i don't know if I am brave enough for flax and 'throw around'!


----------



## songofthesea

lol! I'm very tough on my bags...you just can't kill an mz Wallace bag, though...I think I'm going to order it...tomorrow i'll get 15% off for registering...will update then...thanks so much!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I wore my ruby Paige. This bag gets more compliments then any other bag I own. What is your most complimented bag?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I wore my ruby Paige. This bag gets more compliments then any other bag I own. What is your most complimented bag?



River Frankie - by far. Followed by Hunter Paige and Plum Frankie.


----------



## mariposa08

songofthesea said:


> lol! I'm very tough on my bags...you just can't kill an mz Wallace bag, though...I think I'm going to order it...tomorrow i'll get 15% off for registering...will update then...thanks so much!



Flax will likely show wear. Their light colored bags do show wear (usually can be washed off), but the dirt will show up.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie - by far. Followed by Hunter Paige and Plum Frankie.


River is such a nice color. I can see why it gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## Reba

Actually, I don't get all that many compliments.  Sometimes, that makes me happy!  Why?  I don't like obvious name-brand/logo crap...and, I think some people are looking for that... I like that it may be different. And, OMG, I like that I like it!  That it works for me..organizational-wise etc.  My daughter grew up trying to conform to what other people were aspiring to ...., NO, find your comfort, style and be happy.  Sorry for the rant..., comes from trying to get an almost 20 to think for herself. ....Papaya, Small Sutton...most compliments...sold it


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I wore my ruby Paige. This bag gets more compliments then any other bag I own. What is your most complimented bag?


+1 with Reba...in fact, I'm certain I've never gotten a compliment on a bag. I'm not a label gal either. People do love holo Greta though. And my Tom's get noticed too.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> +1 with Reba...in fact, I'm certain I've never gotten a compliment on a bag. I'm not a label gal either. People do love holo Greta though. And my Tom's get noticed too.



[emoji8]...and..., we don't give a .... blank...,     Find what YOU love and be happy with it!   Passionate about this point because I see such play out so stupidly in younger girls and makes me insane.


----------



## Reba

After all, have been questioned about my fish-filet cooler.  F-that, still love my lil cooler...ha ha.  To each his/her own...I agree with...


----------



## makn808

@Reba I love your fish cooler! It is so hard to teach kids independence - both in thought and action. I have flashes of high school lemming-ness. Praying my son keeps being his own quirky self.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Actually, I don't get all that many compliments.  Sometimes, that makes me happy!  Why?  I don't like obvious name-brand/logo crap...and, I think some people are looking for that... I like that it may be different. And, OMG, I like that I like it!  That it works for me..organizational-wise etc.  My daughter grew up trying to conform to what other people were aspiring to ...., NO, find your comfort, style and be happy.  Sorry for the rant..., comes from trying to get an almost 20 to think for herself. ....Papaya, Small Sutton...most compliments...sold it



I haven't gotten a bag compliment in years.  The only two ppl that ever noticed my mzw bags ended up buy one but that was a while ago.  I feel the same as Reba, I like the bags for me, not for the name so it's fine. I see mostly LV bags around here.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Actually, I don't get all that many compliments.  Sometimes, that makes me happy!  Why?  I don't like obvious name-brand/logo crap...and, I think some people are looking for that... I like that it may be different. And, OMG, I like that I like it!  That it works for me..organizational-wise etc.  My daughter grew up trying to conform to what other people were aspiring to ...., NO, find your comfort, style and be happy.  Sorry for the rant..., comes from trying to get an almost 20 to think for herself. ....Papaya, Small Sutton...most compliments...sold it


I said it just for that reason. People love the color but have no clue what it is. Only once when I was at the outlets did a woman see me in a shop and come in asking me if my bag was Mz Wallace. It was very funny. She could not see them in person near her so she was delighted to see one in real life. I like that we can fly under the radar with these and still have a good quality bag. My daughter bought her self a Henry Bendel bag with no visible logo for the same reason for work but she still likes logos in private.


----------



## ms p

My most compliment bag is black Bea. I really adore it but sold when it starts to look old. If mzw release a nice color Bea I might buy one [emoji4]

My gf like small black Sutton [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I haven't gotten a bag compliment in years.  The only two ppl that ever noticed my mzw bags ended up buy one but that was a while ago.  I feel the same as Reba, I like the bags for me, not for the name so it's fine. I see mostly LV bags around here.



I have never been a fan of brand monogram bags.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> River Frankie - by far. Followed by Hunter Paige and Plum Frankie.



+1 for River Frankie.  I get a compliment every time I wear that bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> +1 for River Frankie.  I get a compliment every time I wear that bag!



There's something with that color...my hair stylist was going on and on about it last night. It's a happy color and one of my only bright bags. I don't usually like "look at me" brights, but I do like River.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Flax Roxy arrived. So pretty! I won't have time to take pics until the weekend, but will do it then. That saffiano trim is beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

I took this picture for another thread, but looking at it I thought it would be nice of they did a few more leather pieces like the angus pouch.


----------



## makn808

+1 @dcooney4. I only have a few mzw leather pieces but I love them all.


----------



## psucutie

FYI ladies, saks has some prefall bags for preorder.  The new color crosby is called "light grey" but looks more flax or beige to me.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...den=Ntx&bmHidden=Ntt&bmFormID=lMmz0xv&N_Dim=0


----------



## Reba

Ooh...is that Navy Bedford I see with Gold Hardware on the Abby CB?  Hope they have that combo on some more Bedford styles...


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Ooh...is that Navy Bedford I see with Gold Hardware on the Abby CB?  Hope they have that combo on some more Bedford styles...


Looks like it!


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Looks like it!



Best part...it has the red edging to boot!


----------



## Stella Blue

Yea for red edging!!


----------



## Reba

Platinum Small Roxy is back on Nordstrom. Not on Sale though...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh...is that Navy Bedford I see with Gold Hardware on the Abby CB?  Hope they have that combo on some more Bedford styles...



Yes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sale should start this week, I think. I'm more interested in new releases though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

If they do a navy Smabbey, I'm all over it.


----------



## Reba

Yes...am thinking of saving any splurge for Navy Fall line!  Small Abby would be amazing!


----------



## psucutie

if you search for Paul Karaz Shoes on instagram or facebook, they have pictures of a few new colors.  That crosby (looks more white than grey), dusty rose (a pink) in nikki tote , navy with gold hw and red trim on on a nikki travel cosmetic and nikki cosmetic (new styles) and my personal favorite, gull grey for the newer belle styles (small, hobo and crossbody). 

These are already available for purchase at the store, so Im hopeful we wont have to wait as long for mzw to officially release.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> if you search for Paul Karaz Shoes on instagram or facebook, they have pictures of a few new colors.  That crosby (looks more white than grey), dusty rose (a pink) in nikki tote , navy with gold hw and red trim on on a nikki travel cosmetic and nikki cosmetic (new styles) and my personal favorite, gull grey for the newer belle styles (small, hobo and crossbody).
> 
> These are already available for purchase at the store, so Im hopeful we wont have to wait as long for mzw to officially release.



New colors look interesting! I wouldn't usually expect several light neutrals for pre-fall, but it's nice to see them mix things up. So far I don't see anything I must have, but I'm hopeful for Dawn in a style I don't have and would like to add to the collection.


----------



## Reba

Sale is up...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Sale is up...



Are you going to get the small roxy in luster?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Are you going to get the small roxy in luster?



No..., I am going to skip it...  There are a lot of pretty bags, but at this point, I think I feel like waiting for Fall. Kind of tired of looking at this inventory even if it's just been online...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No..., I am going to skip it...  There are a lot of pretty bags, but at this point, I think I feel like waiting for Fall. Kind of tired of looking at this inventory even if it's just been online...


I think I am going to skip it too. I have been mostly just using my paiges and bailey. Though I love my roxy I don't use her as much as I should. Also I discovered this past winter that the Bedford can truly handle the snow and a bit of rain.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am going to skip it too. I have been mostly just using my paiges and bailey. Though I love my roxy I don't use her as much as I should. Also I discovered this past winter that the Bedford can truly handle the snow and a bit of rain.



Way back when I used concord Hayley for almost everything I was in the pouring rain all day at Disneyland and not only did the bag dry fine, it kept everything inside dry.


----------



## Reba

I have the Lizzy in the Gunmetal.., which was actually done with a little nicer detail.., shimmery leather and red edging.  I love both Lizzy and Small Roxy styles and have a few of both...so to get would be redundant on style and fabric just  in different mix...

Holding out for a classic  Navy maybe...

I do love the Luna in Bedford..just not sure I would reach for too often. Although, am using my Barrington Gifts tote with the butterfly  nearly non-stop this Spring...


----------



## ms p

I'm taking a wait and see approach. I like sparrow Jane satchel but obviously I don't need another bag [emoji15]


----------



## Reba

Has anyone here seen Luna on the Bedford, or heard someone's opinion about it?  Mariposa, you were...less than thrilled with on the metro?...or do I have that wrong?


----------



## ms p

Depends on the design placement Reba it maybe a hit or miss

I had the Oxford the color is pretty and pastel to me


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Depends on the design placement Reba it maybe a hit or miss
> 
> I had the Oxford the color is pretty and pastel to me



Ok...I guess I will try to pass.  I
Would either love it or hate it. It would either be pretty to me, or look like a Grandma [emoji70] purse... no returns.., I will wait


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Has anyone here seen Luna on the Bedford, or heard someone's opinion about it?  Mariposa, you were...less than thrilled with on the metro?...or do I have that wrong?



I've heard good things about the luna in bedford.  I think the purple/grape color they trimmed it with pulls out the purple in it while the army color they used on the oxford did nothing for it.


----------



## makn808

I was considering sparrow coco and small gloss Chelsea. Coco is sold out now but I don't feel too sad so that's a sign. And I recently got a custom timbuk2 tote for my casual summer days so my tote craving is satiated for now. I'd love my next purchase to be a Crosby in a great grey or belle crossbody in a fun color.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ok...I guess I will try to pass.  I
> Would either love it or hate it. It would either be pretty to me, or look like a Grandma [emoji70] purse... no returns.., I will wait



True no return is tough ☹️


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> I was considering sparrow coco and small gloss Chelsea. Coco is sold out now but I don't feel too sad so that's a sign. And I recently got a custom timbuk2 tote for my casual summer days so my tote craving is satiated for now. I'd love my next purchase to be a Crosby in a great grey or belle crossbody in a fun color.



Someone posted a light grey Crosby is coming soon right ? 

Sparrow is at 30% so I think stock may go up with return [emoji14]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I've heard good things about the luna in bedford.  I think the purple/grape color they trimmed it with pulls out the purple in it while the army color they used on the oxford did nothing for it.



Ooh..only to add to my confusion..ha ha


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I'm taking a wait and see approach. I like sparrow Jane satchel but obviously I don't need another bag [emoji15]



The Jane Satchel is reminiscent of the Alice style to me (somewhat). I likey.


----------



## makn808

@ms p I remember that! If it is paloma light then that's a no go for me. I'll ruin her. 
+1 @Reba. If Jane satchel had flat handles I'd have given her a try. Alice used to be one of my favorite bags.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> The Jane Satchel is reminiscent of the Alice style to me (somewhat). I likey.



I had 2 Alice [emoji51] that may be a sign [emoji28]


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> @ms p I remember that! If it is paloma light then that's a no go for me. I'll ruin her.
> +1 @Reba. If Jane satchel had flat handles I'd have given her a try. Alice used to be one of my favorite bags.



Yes light grey. Not sure is it Paloma. I think the newer roll handles are not as stiff if it helps hehe


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I'm taking a wait and see approach. I like sparrow Jane satchel but obviously I don't need another bag [emoji15]



Sparrow Jane Satchel is so pretty! Love the style too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I just love the Platinum Luster leather. Sigh...only in styles that are too small for me. Too bad, as it's calling my name! Nothing halts my shopping desire in its tracks like a too small bag, though. Just can't do it. It pained me to return that Small Roxy when I ordered it originally. One of the prettiest MZ bags I have ever seen, hands down. 

I am on the fence about the sale. No must-haves, but boy does it pain me to see so much Mulberry that I bought at full price. Ugh! I'm surprised that Frankie didn't sell out earlier. Frankie must be losing some of its appeal. Maybe they need to take it away for a while again. 

However I did get the new Large Crosby. Score! A bigger Crosby is [emoji106]! Exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Sparrow Jane Satchel is so pretty! Love the style too.



The color seems to look different under different lighting [emoji177]


----------



## ms p

I'm experiencing Sale syndrome. How's p.lustre leather? I'm looking at small Roxy and Roxy xbody. I had both style previously [emoji28] sold both as Jade xbody color wasn't as versatile and marcasite s.roxy flat handle was a bit stiff for me. At least that's what i remember [emoji51]


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> I just love the Platinum Luster leather. Sigh...only in styles that are too small for me. Too bad, as it's calling my name! Nothing halts my shopping desire in its tracks like a too small bag, though. Just can't do it. It pained me to return that Small Roxy when I ordered it originally. One of the prettiest MZ bags I have ever seen, hands down.
> 
> I am on the fence about the sale. No must-haves, but boy does it pain me to see so much Mulberry that I bought at full price. Ugh! I'm surprised that Frankie didn't sell out earlier. Frankie must be losing some of its appeal. Maybe they need to take it away for a while again.
> 
> However I did get the new Large Crosby. Score! A bigger Crosby is [emoji106]! Exactly what I was hoping for!



Maybe when a color is really pretty they produce more stock ? so come end of season there are still some stock left 

I need to revisit your pics of p.lustre

Keep us posted re large Crosby [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ok...I guess I will try to pass.  I
> Would either love it or hate it. It would either be pretty to me, or look like a Grandma [emoji70] purse... no returns.., I will wait


I didn't realize there are no returns. The bags don't seem that deeply discounted this time.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I just love the Platinum Luster leather. Sigh...only in styles that are too small for me. Too bad, as it's calling my name! Nothing halts my shopping desire in its tracks like a too small bag, though. Just can't do it. It pained me to return that Small Roxy when I ordered it originally. One of the prettiest MZ bags I have ever seen, hands down.
> 
> I am on the fence about the sale. No must-haves, but boy does it pain me to see so much Mulberry that I bought at full price. Ugh! I'm surprised that Frankie didn't sell out earlier. Frankie must be losing some of its appeal. Maybe they need to take it away for a while again.
> 
> However I did get the new Large Crosby. Score! A bigger Crosby is [emoji106]! Exactly what I was hoping for!


I agree on the Mulberry. It said it was mz exclusive but I bought it at Bloomies. I am still tempted because I have sale fever.  Congrats on the Crosby!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I didn't realize there are no returns. The bags don't seem that deeply discounted this time.



Stuff at 40% or more no return


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Stuff at 40% or more no return


Thanks!


----------



## makn808

@ms p I have pluster leather croxy and I love her. I've used her just enough times so she's softened up. As long as her size fits everything for you, I think her leather is soft, substantial and still lightweight.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I didn't realize there are no returns. The bags don't seem that deeply discounted this time.



I think most of the stuff is only 30% off so those can be returned, but luna was marked down to 40% for some reason.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I just love the Platinum Luster leather. Sigh...only in styles that are too small for me. Too bad, as it's calling my name! Nothing halts my shopping desire in its tracks like a too small bag, though. Just can't do it. It pained me to return that Small Roxy when I ordered it originally. One of the prettiest MZ bags I have ever seen, hands down.
> 
> I am on the fence about the sale. No must-haves, but boy does it pain me to see so much Mulberry that I bought at full price. Ugh! I'm surprised that Frankie didn't sell out earlier. Frankie must be losing some of its appeal. Maybe they need to take it away for a while again.
> 
> However I did get the new Large Crosby. Score! A bigger Crosby is [emoji106]! Exactly what I was hoping for!



I just have too many Frankies (that I don't use nearly enough) to buy mulberry which makes me sad because it looks like a gorgeous color.  

I would love to get something in mulberry but I don't think any of the styles work for me-- wish it came in Roxy!!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I just have too many Frankies (that I don't use nearly enough) to buy mulberry which makes me sad because it looks like a gorgeous color.
> 
> I would love to get something in mulberry but I don't think any of the styles work for me-- wish it came in Roxy!!



I brought a Mulberry Paige home from Nordstrom over the Winter..., I liked.., but didn't love, so I returned. I miss the edging. Bags without it don't have enough dimension. I was looking at Mulberry wishing it was more like Currant color and had the edging.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> @ms p I have pluster leather croxy and I love her. I've used her just enough times so she's softened up. As long as her size fits everything for you, I think her leather is soft, substantial and still lightweight.



Thanks M [emoji4] I'm debating between sparrow Jane satchel or p.lustre leather s.roxy. I need to go do something else to get my mind off bags. At the rate I'm staring at the sale page I may end up with both [emoji55] I definitely don't need another bag [emoji17]


----------



## mariposa08

Looks like mulberry Frankie sold out.


----------



## greycat64

I've been thinking about the small Roxy in Luna or pl leather.  The main compartment is roomy enough but the regular Roxy's exterior pockets were barely functional.  I can't imagine how functional they would be on the small.  I am eyeing the small Abbeys though.


----------



## Reba

greycat64 said:


> I've been thinking about the small Roxy in Luna or pl leather.  The main compartment is roomy enough but the regular Roxy's exterior pockets were barely functional.  I can't imagine how functional they would be on the small.  I am eyeing the small Abbeys though.



I use Small Roxy's front pockets for keys, lip product, gum, mints etc...but, I know..not huge.   Still, I find with the side pockets for sunglasses and back zip for credit card case etc it all works well enough for my needs.


----------



## makn808

+1 with @Reba. I organize my small Roxy and cb Roxy the same way.


----------



## greycat64

Reba said:


> I use Small Roxy's front pockets for keys, lip product, gum, mints etc...but, I know..not huge.   Still, I find with the side pockets for sunglasses and back zip for credit card case etc it all works well enough for my needs.


Thanks for the ideas. I struggle with "downsizing" and giving up stuff to carry.  It's a work in progress...


----------



## ms p

greycat64 said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I struggle with "downsizing" and giving up stuff to carry.  It's a work in progress...



Me too. Realistically I can fit all my need into a mini Chelsea. But daily I'm more of a small Chelsea size. Come Roxy style I've the problem of xbody too small, small size too just nice, regular too big [emoji24] I'm sure small is the best fit for me but marcasite didn't work out or maybe did I give up too fast [emoji51] i hope the bags I want sell out fast so I can end my sale struggle


----------



## psucutie

They had the the fur small abbey tote mislabeled as a regular size, and when you rolled your mouse over mulberry it seemed like it was available in the regular and not small tote.   Got my hopes up for a second.

At this point I'm holding out for fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

greycat64 said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I struggle with "downsizing" and giving up stuff to carry.  It's a work in progress...



I totally get that. I carry a lot too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Thanks M [emoji4] I'm debating between sparrow Jane satchel or p.lustre leather s.roxy. I need to go do something else to get my mind off bags. At the rate I'm staring at the sale page I may end up with both [emoji55] I definitely don't need another bag [emoji17]



Those are both beautiful. My vote is for the leather. It's really gorgeous and one of their best I've seen.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I just have too many Frankies (that I don't use nearly enough) to buy mulberry which makes me sad because it looks like a gorgeous color.
> 
> I would love to get something in mulberry but I don't think any of the styles work for me-- wish it came in Roxy!!



A Mulberry Roxy would have been just gorgeous. I wish they'd done it too.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Those are both beautiful. My vote is for the leather. It's really gorgeous and one of their best I've seen.



Thanks luv [emoji4] I wish I can see irl. Now that Jane satchel is sold out I'm struggling between platinum lustre s.roxy coated or leather. I'm just worried how the leather will wear over time. Saw one gal post pic the p.l xbody has spots.


----------



## ms p

Just for laugh I asked dh s. Roxy platinum lustre or platinum lustre leather. He couldn't tell the difference [emoji16]


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Just for laugh I asked dh s. Roxy platinum lustre or platinum lustre leather. He couldn't tell the difference [emoji16]



Ha! Men.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Just for laugh I asked dh s. Roxy platinum lustre or platinum lustre leather. He couldn't tell the difference [emoji16]



FWIW! I love my Platinum Luster Roxy. I like the structure of the coated fabric. I'd get another if it came in another style I like.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I haven't looked at the sale in a few days, and just saw how much is gone. Wow! Good for them. 

Not sure why I keep looking at the Pacific Marlena. I know I like neither Pacific nor Marlena...I need to get my head examined! [emoji51][emoji12]

The only bag that truly keeps tempting me is the colorblock leather metro. It's so pretty and I have nothing like it. But would I use it? I'm just not sure. It's been haunting me for a long time though.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I haven't looked at the sale in a few days, and just saw how much is gone. Wow! Good for them.
> 
> Not sure why I keep looking at the Pacific Marlena. I know I like neither Pacific nor Marlena...I need to get my head examined! [emoji51][emoji12]
> 
> The only bag that truly keeps tempting me is the colorblock leather metro. It's so pretty and I have nothing like it. But would I use it? I'm just not sure. It's been haunting me for a long time though.


That color is amazing . I had requested a bag from another company so I didn't try for the roxy in the fb group. I kind of regret it because I love the pacific color but the size was a bit big for me too. That color is extremely tempting.


----------



## Funaek

I wasn't going to get anything, but ended up buying a couple tassels and a crossbody abbey in the fur print. I like their prints with small bags and it looks like the perfect small crossbody for errands and shopping.


----------



## ms p

Funaek said:


> I wasn't going to get anything, but ended up buying a couple tassels and a crossbody abbey in the fur print. I like their prints with small bags and it looks like the perfect small crossbody for errands and shopping.



Congrats! The fur print looks really cute irl [emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

Funaek said:


> I wasn't going to get anything, but ended up buying a couple tassels and a crossbody abbey in the fur print. I like their prints with small bags and it looks like the perfect small crossbody for errands and shopping.



Good for you...Abby CB strikes me as a good size for day trips on vacay too..or nights out.  Times when you don't need to carry everything!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Funaek said:


> I wasn't going to get anything, but ended up buying a couple tassels and a crossbody abbey in the fur print. I like their prints with small bags and it looks like the perfect small crossbody for errands and shopping.



That's a great size to try the fur print.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone received any Sale goodies they want to share their reviews, thoughts and or pics of? [emoji847]   Being good [emoji56] is no fun...need to live through your fun!


----------



## makn808

I caved and got a Luna croxy. Fingers crossed for a good print placement...


----------



## mariposa08

I bought the regular roxy in platinum luster, but I couldn't get the handles to stay on my shoulder so I sent it back.  It was hard because I kept comparing it to my black mineral roxy and the straps on that are soo soft and stay put so well.  I loved the look of the bag-- the luster plus the gorgeous lining color was perfection, but those straps just didn't work for me.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I bought the regular roxy in platinum luster, but I couldn't get the handles to stay on my shoulder so I sent it back.  It was hard because I kept comparing it to my black mineral roxy and the straps on that are soo soft and stay put so well.  I loved the look of the bag-- the luster plus the gorgeous lining color was perfection, but those straps just didn't work for me.


I am glad you mentioned this because I keep going back and forth whether I should get the smaller one because my mineral handles work so well. Do you think it would have softened?


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I am glad you mentioned this because I keep going back and forth whether I should get the smaller one because my mineral handles work so well. Do you think it would have softened?



I think it might have, but I switch out bags so often that I feel like it would have taken a really long time.  They weren't stiff by any means, but compared to the black mineral I felt like I would never reach for it.  

Luvall, any thoughts on the luster handles?


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I think it might have, but I switch out bags so often that I feel like it would have taken a really long time.  They weren't stiff by any means, but compared to the black mineral I felt like I would never reach for it.
> 
> Luvall, any thoughts on the luster handles?


I rotate often too. Was it much heavier then your mineral Bedford


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I rotate often too. Was it much heavier then your mineral Bedford



It felt heavier but not super heavy at all.. I don't have a kitchen scale so I weighed myself holding both bags and my scale said they were the same, but I don't think they are.


----------



## sydney529

Bought the Mulberry Frankie and am very happy with it.  I've wanted a Frankie for quite a while and could not resist the price on this one.  Color is similar, but a bit lighter, than Currant.  One of the things I really like are the short zipper pulls.......like the ones on my Navy Alice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I think it might have, but I switch out bags so often that I feel like it would have taken a really long time.  They weren't stiff by any means, but compared to the black mineral I felt like I would never reach for it.
> 
> Luvall, any thoughts on the luster handles?



Sorry to hear PL Roxy didn't work! The straps do soften up and grip better but it takes a little time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

sydney529 said:


> Bought the Mulberry Frankie and am very happy with it.  I've wanted a Frankie for quite a while and could not resist the price on this one.  Color is similar, but a bit lighter, than Currant.  One of the things I really like are the short zipper pulls.......like the ones on my Navy Alice.



Great purchase! I love Frankie! Hope you enjoy it. Mulberry is beautiful.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Has anyone received any Sale goodies they want to share their reviews, thoughts and or pics of? [emoji847]   Being good [emoji56] is no fun...need to live through your fun!



NOPE!  When is MZW releasing the new stuff?  Boutiques already have some bags in stock.   It better not be the next summer friday "deal" next week


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> NOPE!  When is MZW releasing the new stuff?  Boutiques already have some bags in stock.   It better not be the next summer friday "deal" next week



[emoji23]


----------



## ms p

Recently mzw has a flat shipping fee to out of USA country. I ask them about return and they said they accept return too! 

Now I'm torn about platinum lustre Small Roxy (coated vs leather). Great to hear feedback coated strap is stiffer but soften with use.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> I caved and got a Luna croxy. Fingers crossed for a good print placement...



Congrats! Reveal when u received. [emoji177]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Recently mzw has a flat shipping fee to out of USA country. I ask them about return and they said they accept return too!
> 
> Now I'm torn about platinum lustre Small Roxy (coated vs leather). Great to hear feedback coated strap is stiffer but soften with use.
> 
> View attachment 3716198



OMG....how magnanimous of them..being fresh of course.  They are so freaking stingy. I guess I wouldn't care so much much if I didn't have to Insta-watch those 2 bike [emoji468] it to work in NYC in their Gucci's...  not literally.. but, you get me...[emoji13]..., give your bag-shlepping Jane's a break on shipping!


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> OMG....how magnanimous of them..being fresh of course.  They are so freaking stingy. I guess I wouldn't care so much much if I didn't have to Insta-watch those 2 bike [emoji468] it to work in NYC in their Gucci's...  not literally.. but, you get me...[emoji13]..., give your bag-shlepping Jane's a break on shipping!



It would be awesome if it is free international return too like shopbop [emoji15]


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone here use a mini mayfair and what are your thoughts?


----------



## makn808

New mid summer colors up!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> New mid summer colors up!



Dawn Smabbey! Dawn Smabbey! Dawn Smabbey! And with the red edge! Yessss!!!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Dawn Smabbey! Dawn Smabbey! Dawn Smabbey! And with the red edge! Yessss!!!



It IS gorgeous! Unexpected to me I keep doing double takes on the Dawn w/ gold hardware red trim in bags I haven't really considered. A really nice Dawn release overall!

Just this weekend I said out loud that I hope a color I like comes out for Small Belle so I can buy it. I too will destroy a light bag but Gull is calling to me. Seems to have that hint of pink/lavender on the grey, less of the cooler feel on previous Seagull?


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> It IS gorgeous! Unexpected to me I keep doing double takes on the Dawn w/ gold hardware red trim in bags I haven't really considered. A really nice Dawn release overall!
> 
> Just this weekend I said out loud that I hope a color I like comes out for Small Belle so I can buy it. I too will destroy a light bag but Gull is calling to me. Seems to have that hint of pink/lavender on the grey, less of the cooler feel on previous Seagull?



Yes! Gull looks like it leans pink or lavender, which is intriguing.


----------



## Stella Blue

Love the Gull!  The dusty rose too , though not the styles in that color. But that Crosby Gull... Yes , please!


----------



## psucutie

I'm now obsessed w gull.  Such a gorgeous color.  Matches my light grey sheets perfectly.  Cannot wait to bring her out and about today. 

Micro Crosby is also a win for me


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> I'm now obsessed w gull.  Such a gorgeous color.  Matches my light grey sheets perfectly.  Cannot wait to bring her out and about today.
> 
> Micro Crosby is also a win for me



Yeah!! If u bring gull out please take an outdoor shot when convenient [emoji4] it's so lovely but I need to know how light the color is i am afraid I'll destroy it in a second [emoji55]


----------



## psucutie

ms p said:


> Yeah!! If u bring gull out please take an outdoor shot when convenient [emoji4] it's so lovely but I need to know how light the color is i am afraid I'll destroy it in a second [emoji55]



No problem- plan on wearing her today.


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> No problem- plan on wearing her today.



Thank ü [emoji173]️


----------



## psucutie

ms p said:


> Thank ü [emoji173]️


It's cloudy out... But natural light


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> It's cloudy out... But natural light



It's really eye catching [emoji7] I'm tempted to get the medium sigh


----------



## psucutie

ms p said:


> It's really eye catching [emoji7] I'm tempted to get the medium sigh



Stopped into the store to return stuff.  Here is Oxford vs Bedford.  You can definitely see the pink undertones more in the Bedford.


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> Stopped into the store to return stuff.  Here is Oxford vs Bedford.  You can definitely see the pink undertones more in the Bedford.



Thanks for the comparison pic! Love the small belle in gull [emoji7] u look so cute with s.crosby with chain [emoji106][emoji166]


----------



## mteat2987

How can I get added to the MZ Wallace lovers group on FB? I have messaged admins, tried to add as friends, and nothing.  Help?


----------



## jayjay77

psucutie said:


> I'm now obsessed w gull.  Such a gorgeous color.  Matches my light grey sheets perfectly.  Cannot wait to bring her out and about today.
> 
> Micro Crosby is also a win for me



Love both of these!

Do you all know how long a new color like gull is typically available?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Stopped into the store to return stuff.  Here is Oxford vs Bedford.  You can definitely see the pink undertones more in the Bedford.



[emoji173]️! Such a great color. I like it in both fabrics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mteat2987 said:


> How can I get added to the MZ Wallace lovers group on FB? I have messaged admins, tried to add as friends, and nothing.  Help?



If you messaged the admins, they will add you. How long has it been?


----------



## LuvAllBags

jayjay77 said:


> Love both of these!
> 
> Do you all know how long a new color like gull is typically available?



Generally several months unless it sells out. Hard to tell anymore what will sell out and what will linger. Since this just launched, I expect it to be available through summer at least.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Dawn Smabbey. So so pretty.

View attachment 3719329


----------



## nyshopaholic

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Dawn Smabbey. So so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 3719329



The Dawn is beautiful! What do you think about the new cosmetic? I've been using a small gray Ines, but I like the idea of different zippered compartments to keep my toiletry stuff separate.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Got my Dawn Smabbey. So so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 3719329


Dawn is so stunning!


----------



## mteat2987

LuvAllBags said:


> If you messaged the admins, they will add you. How long has it been?



Almost a week.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> Dawn is so stunning!



@dcooney4 - Would you mind sharing the name of your new small Tumi wallet you posted about in the "2017 resolution- shopping my own closet thread?" I have been looking for something exactly like this to fit inside my small MZ Wallace and LV bags with no luck so far until I saw your pictures pop up while searching tPF!


----------



## jayjay77

LuvAllBags said:


> Generally several months unless it sells out. Hard to tell anymore what will sell out and what will linger. Since this just launched, I expect it to be available through summer at least.



Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nyshopaholic said:


> The Dawn is beautiful! What do you think about the new cosmetic? I've been using a small gray Ines, but I like the idea of different zippered compartments to keep my toiletry stuff separate.



I like the different sections a lot. That's why I'm keeping it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mteat2987 said:


> Almost a week.



It took a while for me to be added as well. Sometimes they are just busy. Please PM me your name and I will send one of them a note.


----------



## dcooney4

nyshopaholic said:


> @dcooney4 - Would you mind sharing the name of your new small Tumi wallet you posted about in the "2017 resolution- shopping my own closet thread?" I have been looking for something exactly like this to fit inside my small MZ Wallace and LV bags with no luck so far until I saw your pictures pop up while searching tPF!


 I bought it at the Tumi outlet and it is called Parker SLG small card case.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> I bought it at the Tumi outlet and it is called Parker SLG small card case.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## ame

Does anyone have the "Hope" Wallet:

https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/prod...9&mc_cid=9a205acdde&mc_eid=16f9715325&start=1

Was curious how bulky it was, and if it holds a "PLUS" iPhone with a case easily.


----------



## mosobamboo

I carry some loose A4 sized documents around. The files are folded in one of Roxy's outside pockets, which is not ideal.  I wonder if there is a better system.


----------



## estrie

ame said:


> Does anyone have the "Hope" Wallet:
> 
> https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/prod...9&mc_cid=9a205acdde&mc_eid=16f9715325&start=1
> 
> Was curious how bulky it was, and if it holds a "PLUS" iPhone with a case easily.



I got Hope and wanted to return but missed the window. Last time that happened was with a small quilted leather wristlet (forgot the name) with Japanese felt lining that I eventually started using and haven't stopped using despite it taking some damage due to being run over by a car! So it's possible one day Hope will be a fabulous item for me. 

Honestly not sure if a PLUS iPhone would fit. The wallet is a touch blocky. More sleek than, say, the Abbey Wristlet, since there are no pouch pockets. 






The main problem I have with it is wasted space. Some wallets like the abbey wristlet have card slots side by side spanning the entire wallet width. My leather wristlet does not, just two sets of slots across from eAch other, but the edges of the wallet come together and shape around what I carry. With Hope, the cards just push the walls out. Hence it feeling blocky. 

Add a regular iPhone 6 on top of the filled card slots and you start to push it. I tried sticking smaller items like chapstick, keys into available spaces (only available by the card slots). The leather sides that allow expansion of the wallet then had to push outward and the whole thing looked less sleek. Because of the middle section separating the two sides, spare space pockets are smaller. And that bulging of leather sides unevenly happens on only the card slot side, which really bothers me. 

This is already a fairly edited set of cards for my current life circumstances. If I regularly carried less stuff, I wouldn't want to use something as large as Hope.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> I got Hope and wanted to return but missed the window. Last time that happened was with a small quilted leather wristlet (forgot the name) with Japanese felt lining that I eventually started using and haven't stopped using despite it taking some damage due to being run over by a car! So it's possible one day Hope will be a fabulous item for me.
> 
> Honestly not sure if a PLUS iPhone would fit. The wallet is a touch blocky. More sleek than, say, the Abbey Wristlet, since there are no pouch pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3721355
> 
> View attachment 3721357
> 
> 
> The main problem I have with it is wasted space. Some wallets like the abbey wristlet have card slots side by side spanning the entire wallet width. My leather wristlet does not, just two sets of slots across from eAch other, but the edges of the wallet come together and shape around what I carry. With Hope, the cards just push the walls out. Hence it feeling blocky.
> 
> Add a regular iPhone 6 on top of the filled card slots and you start to push it. I tried sticking smaller items like chapstick, keys into available spaces (only available by the card slots). The leather sides that allow expansion of the wallet then had to push outward and the whole thing looked less sleek. Because of the middle section separating the two sides, spare space pockets are smaller. And that bulging of leather sides unevenly happens on only the card slot side, which really bothers me.
> 
> This is already a fairly edited set of cards for my current life circumstances. If I regularly carried less stuff, I wouldn't want to use something as large as Hope.


I have the same issue with a bag from a different brand. Could you use a tiny card hold and use moved over to the side more?


----------



## ame

estrie said:


> I got Hope and wanted to return but missed the window. Last time that happened was with a small quilted leather wristlet (forgot the name) with Japanese felt lining that I eventually started using and haven't stopped using despite it taking some damage due to being run over by a car! So it's possible one day Hope will be a fabulous item for me.
> 
> Honestly not sure if a PLUS iPhone would fit. The wallet is a touch blocky. More sleek than, say, the Abbey Wristlet, since there are no pouch pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3721355
> 
> View attachment 3721357
> 
> 
> The main problem I have with it is wasted space. Some wallets like the abbey wristlet have card slots side by side spanning the entire wallet width. My leather wristlet does not, just two sets of slots across from eAch other, but the edges of the wallet come together and shape around what I carry. With Hope, the cards just push the walls out. Hence it feeling blocky.
> 
> Add a regular iPhone 6 on top of the filled card slots and you start to push it. I tried sticking smaller items like chapstick, keys into available spaces (only available by the card slots). The leather sides that allow expansion of the wallet then had to push outward and the whole thing looked less sleek. Because of the middle section separating the two sides, spare space pockets are smaller. And that bulging of leather sides unevenly happens on only the card slot side, which really bothers me.
> 
> This is already a fairly edited set of cards for my current life circumstances. If I regularly carried less stuff, I wouldn't want to use something as large as Hope.


Thank you!

This is what I was worried about when I saw how they had the card slots. I don't really get why they would not have done them side by side. I figure you could do them side by side but I know things will shift with use. That is disappointing, because it seemed like a great phone wallet option that could work with a case and doesn't have a phone cut out/it's own built in case. My biggest frustration finding a phone wallet is that they all have a built in case/magnetic case and a phone hole cut out, which are both dealbreakers for me. I do NOT want cutouts, and I do NOT want a case built in, I want to use my own case.


----------



## mbmb

ame said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is what I was worried about when I saw how they had the card slots. I don't really get why they would not have done them side by side. I figure you could do them side by side but I know things will shift with use. That is disappointing, because it seemed like a great phone wallet option that could work with a case and doesn't have a phone cut out/it's own built in case. My biggest frustration finding a phone wallet is that they all have a built in case/magnetic case and a phone hole cut out, which are both dealbreakers for me. I do NOT want cutouts, and I do NOT want a case built in, I want to use my own case.


Is that a regular snap or magnetic?  I wonder about pushing on the snap with your phone right there.  I prefer a zip around with side by side card slots, but maybe unzipping would take too long to answer the phone.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> OMG....how magnanimous of them..being fresh of course.  They are so freaking stingy. I guess I wouldn't care so much much if I didn't have to Insta-watch those 2 bike [emoji468] it to work in NYC in their Gucci's...  not literally.. but, you get me...[emoji13]..., give your bag-shlepping Jane's a break on shipping!



Thanks for the solidarity, Reba! 

I actually wrote to customer service because I couldn't believe that the US$40 was a flat rate *and* INCLUDED taxes and duties. But they confirmed that "included" was not a typo, which I'd assumed it was. So if i buy US$1,000 worth of bags, the duties and taxes could easily be C$250-$300. Talk about buy in bulk and save. This seems like a pretty good deal to me. And they use FedEx, not stupid UPS. So i'm pretty happy. Now to find 15 bags I want...


----------



## ame

mbmb said:


> Is that a regular snap or magnetic?  I wonder about pushing on the snap with your phone right there.  I prefer a zip around with side by side card slots, but maybe unzipping would take too long to answer the phone.


The one I am using now has a little flap with a snap, and that hasn't been an issue. but the phone slips in the top of it so the snap just keeps the cards and cash in it basically. It's just something from etsy. I actually love the way this one is designed, except that it does not look all that nice, and it's very bulky.  

I don't know if the MZW version is a normal snap or not. But I'd like to think it wouldn't require that hard of a push.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> I carry some loose A4 sized documents around. The files are folded in one of Roxy's outside pockets, which is not ideal.  I wonder if there is a better system.



I bought a leather folder from Anthropologie for when I have to carry papers. I like it because it's soft, flexible and lightweight...and does not cause paper cuts. Not sure if it would fit in a roxy but it might! It fits in Jane and Large Crosby.


----------



## estrie

mbmb said:


> Is that a regular snap or magnetic?  I wonder about pushing on the snap with your phone right there.  I prefer a zip around with side by side card slots, but maybe unzipping would take too long to answer the phone.



It's a snap, not too hard a push as Ame imagines. I'd put the phone with back to the button generally. The other thing I worried about was if the snap was too loose, because using the wristlet strap pulls on it. I have a greta whose button is not extremely secure, pops open easily, which is functionally annoying. On Hope, strap is attached to the top, so if that button isn't secure, the wallet isn't secure. It's like on many front flapped satchels with the top carry handle, which in most such cases would use a latch or buckle closure. At least with greta'a envelope style you're likely to carry it holding the flap shut.


----------



## mosobamboo

LuvAllBags said:


> I bought a leather folder from Anthropologie for when I have to carry papers. I like it because it's soft, flexible and lightweight...and does not cause paper cuts. Not sure if it would fit in a roxy but it might! It fits in Jane and Large Crosby.


Thank you, Luv.  I googled the leather folder. It is exactly what I need and so beautiful and, of course, sold out. The size is 12.25 * 9.5, which seems to work for Roxy. Do you know if this is a regular item of Anthropologie?   Should I keep an eye on their website?


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Thanks for the solidarity, Reba!
> 
> I actually wrote to customer service because I couldn't believe that the US$40 was a flat rate *and* INCLUDED taxes and duties. But they confirmed that "included" was not a typo, which I'd assumed it was. So if i buy US$1,000 worth of bags, the duties and taxes could easily be C$250-$300. Talk about buy in bulk and save. This seems like a pretty good deal to me. And they use FedEx, not stupid UPS. So i'm pretty happy. Now to find 15 bags I want...



Thanks for the confirmation!

We need a new collection pic from u after the spree [emoji16]


----------



## estrie

ame said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is what I was worried about when I saw how they had the card slots. I don't really get why they would not have done them side by side. I figure you could do them side by side but I know things will shift with use. That is disappointing, because it seemed like a great phone wallet option that could work with a case and doesn't have a phone cut out/it's own built in case. My biggest frustration finding a phone wallet is that they all have a built in case/magnetic case and a phone hole cut out, which are both dealbreakers for me. I do NOT want cutouts, and I do NOT want a case built in, I want to use my own case.



The cards don't really fit side by side! It's not quite big enough, there's overlap, and it's not quite tall enough to do the cards on their sides. But I should try again, maybe it will actually close. 

Ultimately a small pouch wristlet sized just so has worked for me because I keep my phone out so often anyway, to use it. I tuck it into the wristlet when I need my hands more free (carrying drinks or food mostly). 

The abbey wristlet also turned out very good even though I thought it was too big for me initially. I eventually got two not-plus iPhone 6s in, one in back, one in the main compartment, and the pouches up front kept things separate.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> Thank you, Luv.  I googled the leather folder. It is exactly what I need and so beautiful and, of course, sold out. The size is 12.25 * 9.5, which seems to work for Roxy. Do you know if this is a regular item of Anthropologie?   Should I keep an eye on their website?



I don't know but if you google Leather File Folder I see some others. Graphic Image has one in a few color options. They seem overpriced but I use mine constantly and it's been a great purchase. I was tired of getting horrible paper cuts from manila folders. There may also be some on etsy.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't know but if you google Leather File Folder I see some others. Graphic Image has one in a few color options. They seem overpriced but I use mine constantly and it's been a great purchase. I was tired of getting horrible paper cuts from manila folders. There may also be some on etsy.



A fellow of manila paper cuts -- or cardboard cuts as I like to call them -- here. They are brutal! A leather folio is a good idea.


----------



## makn808

Luna croxy is here! I was keeping my fingers crossed for less purple and more blues. The back is perfect for me. The front is unusual, it almost had an ombre effect - more blues on the left, blending to darker purples on the right. I like it! Moving in now...


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3722984
> View attachment 3722985
> 
> Luna croxy is here! I was keeping my fingers crossed for less purple and more blues. The back is perfect for me. The front is unusual, it almost had an ombre effect - more blues on the left, blending to darker purples on the right. I like it! Moving in now...


It's funny on the website I am not a big fan. Seeing your pictures is making me reconsider. Beautiful!


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 I'm with you. I wasn't a fan of luna until I saw one IRL. I'm just glad mine does not have a lot of awkwardly placed eyes!


----------



## ms p

Congrats M on the beautiful Luna xbody [emoji255][emoji177] your print is pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

I was wondering when you all sell a bag you don't use how do you price it. I sometimes wonder if I am pricing them to low and maybe people think there is something wrong with a bag. I won't say what bags.  But how do your figure out how to price things? I just have to many bags .


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering when you all sell a bag you don't use how do you price it. I sometimes wonder if I am pricing them to low and maybe people think there is something wrong with a bag. I won't say what bags.  But how do your figure out how to price things? I just have to many bags .



Check eBay sold listings? It really depends on what u feel is the right price. Fb price is usually quite low since there's no selling fee. Some bags take longer to sell unfortunately.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Check eBay sold listings? It really depends on what u feel is the right price. Fb price is usually quite low since there's no selling fee. Some bags take longer to sell unfortunately.


How do you check sold listings? Do you just enter it in the search ?


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 I tend to price low as well. I'll bump up a bit if selling on eBay, but on fb I'm definitely low. I can't get myself to price high if I've used a bag, I guess I fee guilty? Weird, I know. If I hardly ever used a bag, then I'll get my phrase price and minus a little for the small usage and a little for depreciation. I'm still losing $ but I figure getting $ is better than 0 if it sits on my shelf unused. 
If you do an advanced search on eBay and check the sold box you'll see what past listings have sold for.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> How do you check sold listings? Do you just enter it in the search ?



I use the app. Key in the search key words. Select filter on the top right side. Select completed items . Select done [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I use the app. Key in the search key words. Select filter on the top right side. Select completed items . Select done [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3723763
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723764


Thanks you are the best.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4 I tend to price low as well. I'll bump up a bit if selling on eBay, but on fb I'm definitely low. I can't get myself to price high if I've used a bag, I guess I fee guilty? Weird, I know. If I hardly ever used a bag, then I'll get my phrase price and minus a little for the small usage and a little for depreciation. I'm still losing $ but I figure getting $ is better than 0 if it sits on my shelf unused.
> If you do an advanced search on eBay and check the sold box you'll see what past listings have sold for.


Thanks


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks you are the best.



[emoji1][emoji255] glad to help


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3722984
> View attachment 3722985
> 
> Luna croxy is here! I was keeping my fingers crossed for less purple and more blues. The back is perfect for me. The front is unusual, it almost had an ombre effect - more blues on the left, blending to darker purples on the right. I like it! Moving in now...



Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering when you all sell a bag you don't use how do you price it. I sometimes wonder if I am pricing them to low and maybe people think there is something wrong with a bag. I won't say what bags.  But how do your figure out how to price things? I just have to many bags .



For me it depends on a number of factors including how badly I want to move it along. I look at how other same/similar bags are priced and how prolific its availability already is in the resale market.


----------



## ame

estrie said:


> The cards don't really fit side by side! It's not quite big enough, there's overlap, and it's not quite tall enough to do the cards on their sides. But I should try again, maybe it will actually close.
> 
> Ultimately a small pouch wristlet sized just so has worked for me because I keep my phone out so often anyway, to use it. I tuck it into the wristlet when I need my hands more free (carrying drinks or food mostly).
> 
> The abbey wristlet also turned out very good even though I thought it was too big for me initially. I eventually got two not-plus iPhone 6s in, one in back, one in the main compartment, and the pouches up front kept things separate.


Thank you so much!  I mostly plan to just use it as a wallet, without the strap attached, so I want the smallest, flattest, sleekest option. I am concerned the Wristlet won't be small/sleek/flat enough.


----------



## makn808

Summer special - extra 15% off sale


----------



## greycat64

makn808 said:


> Summer special - extra 15% off sale


I bought the leather metro.  My first foray into Metro land.  I'm still debating on the Luna small Roxy.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Hello! I'm trying to decide between the Small Abbey in Black and the Crosby (with handles) in Black-I cannot decide! Can anyone please and when you have a chance...post a picture of the Crosby filled up and being held by the chain handle? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## mteat2987

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3722984
> View attachment 3722985
> 
> Luna croxy is here! I was keeping my fingers crossed for less purple and more blues. The back is perfect for me. The front is unusual, it almost had an ombre effect - more blues on the left, blending to darker purples on the right. I like it! Moving in now...



It's interesting how the prints are different! Here's mine I got last week.


----------



## makn808

@mteat2987 yours is beautiful too! You have a much more uniform placement of colors. Love!


----------



## Stella Blue

mteat2987 said:


> It's interesting how the prints are different! Here's mine I got last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725744
> View attachment 3725745


Are the colors mainly purple?  Looks pretty!


----------



## makn808

@Stella Blue the colors are dark purple, light teal, periwinkle blue, greys and hints of yellow. Mine pulls more blues and greys with a scatter of purple.


----------



## mbmb

AlohaGirl01 said:


> Hello! I'm trying to decide between the Small Abbey in Black and the Crosby (with handles) in Black-I cannot decide! Can anyone please and when you have a chance...post a picture of the Crosby filled up and being held by the chain handle? I would really appreciate it!


I find Crosby to be practical and comfortable with the handles over my shoulder.  It would hang wider (deeper, more box-like) using any shoulder strap.  The chain is heavy, but the bag itself is very light and soft.  For me Small Abbey (mine was Pine, and there are pictures on the Pics Only section here), was a very costly mistake.  It was heavier than any other MZW purses I own (Jane, Hayley, Lizzie). I prefer to shoulder carry, and it got very wide, shoe box-like, carried by a shoulder strap or crossbody.  I loved looking at it, and its shape when carried by the handles, but I could not get used to it.  I know there are many who love both of these bags.


----------



## dcooney4

mteat2987 said:


> It's interesting how the prints are different! Here's mine I got last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725744
> View attachment 3725745


It's beautiful but it almost looks like a different bag.


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 generally I like consistency in a pattern. It throws me off when there is so much variation when print placement changes. For Luna, I wasn't a fan till I saw it and even then it was a bit of a risk. I'm glad I took the chance and got an unusual one!


----------



## mosobamboo

kind of miss Markham now. It has 3 top compartments. I wonder how it compares to Toni weight-wise.


----------



## dcooney4

mosobamboo said:


> kind of miss Markham now. It has 3 top compartments. I wonder how it compares to Toni weight-wise.


I am curious myself how much some of these weigh.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious myself how much some of these weigh.


Now that MZW has added weight to their details listings, I assume they weigh with all available straps attached.  Some of those straps, chain and certain crossbodies, are really heavy, so it's still hard to guess what your bag would weigh if you don't attach all the straps.  I wish coordinated straps were an option to buy with a lower priced bag!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3722984
> View attachment 3722985
> 
> Luna croxy is here! I was keeping my fingers crossed for less purple and more blues. The back is perfect for me. The front is unusual, it almost had an ombre effect - more blues on the left, blending to darker purples on the right. I like it! Moving in now...



Ooh Makn...you makn me want a Luna print Small Roxy [emoji6]


----------



## makn808

@Reba with the 15% additional, kind of hard to say no! Nudge, nudge.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba with the 15% additional, kind of hard to say no! Nudge, nudge.



Trying to stay on a self-imposed moratorium!  So pretty tho...


----------



## makn808

Stay strong @Reba, stay strong


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Stay strong @Reba, stay strong



Just got back from a nice mother-daughter vacation. Another reason to stop the spending. Telling myself that was more worth it.., and it was!  Fall bags are around the corner...


----------



## LuvAllBags

greycat64 said:


> I bought the leather metro.  My first foray into Metro land.  I'm still debating on the Luna small Roxy.



So did I. It's been on my list forever.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mosobamboo said:


> kind of miss Markham now. It has 3 top compartments. I wonder how it compares to Toni weight-wise.



I've had both. Markham is lighter and easier to use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just got back from a nice mother-daughter vacation. Another reason to stop the spending. Telling myself that was more worth it.., and it was!  Fall bags are around the corner...



Hope you had a great time!!!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hope you had a great time!!!



Yes..thank you, Bermuda - beautiful, grab some time before she turns 20 later this Summer..and leaves for scary London next semester..we won't think about that now


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes..thank you, Bermuda - beautiful, grab some time before she turns 20 later this Summer..and leaves for scary London next semester..we won't think about that now


Glad you had a great time. I understand about London.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Glad you had a great time. I understand about London.



You have children same age group...I know you understand. Thanks for your thoughts. 

Any Sale bags for you this time?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You have children same age group...I know you understand. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Any Sale bags for you this time?


No! I keep thinking I might want to try something from the metro group but not sure if I will like it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> No! I keep thinking I might want to try something from the metro group but not sure if I will like it.



I love lightness of Small Sutton, and look.., but lacks exterior pockets.  Knowing weight is important to you too, maybe one of us needs to try Small Crosby...still love my Small Sutton tho.  Just need to be flexible with the pocket thing...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Yes..thank you, Bermuda - beautiful, grab some time before she turns 20 later this Summer..and leaves for scary London next semester..we won't think about that now



Bermuda is on my short list! Sounds fabulous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I love lightness of Small Sutton, and look.., but lacks exterior pockets.  Knowing weight is important to you too, maybe one of us needs to try Small Crosby...still love my Small Sutton tho.  Just need to be flexible with the pocket thing...



The Crosby line is so fabulously lightweight. Great for folks with shoulder issues!


----------



## greycat64

Weekend purchases
Small Luna roxy





Leather metro


----------



## Reba

greycat64 said:


> Weekend purchases
> Small Luna roxy
> View attachment 3730037
> 
> View attachment 3730040
> 
> 
> Leather metro
> View attachment 3730043



Your [emoji192] looks like she is going to bat her paw at the butterflies  on the bag...   The print looks great...what do you think of it?


----------



## greycat64

Reba said:


> Your [emoji192] looks like she is going to bat her paw at the butterflies  on the bag...   The print looks great...what do you think of it?


He loves the smell of leather.   I'm loving it!  Mine lands solidly in the purples, greens, and yellows which is perfect for me.  The print on the back has a couple of full moths which are just lovely.  This is the smallest MZW bag that I've gotten but I think it will work for me.


----------



## Reba

greycat64 said:


> He loves the smell of leather.   I'm loving it!  Mine lands solidly in the purples, greens, and yellows which is perfect for me.  The print on the back has a couple of full moths which are just lovely.  This is the smallest MZW bag that I've gotten but I think it will work for me.



Glad you and [emoji192][emoji171][emoji172][emoji169]..., I am a bit jealous...ha ha...


----------



## ms p

greycat64 said:


> Weekend purchases
> Small Luna roxy
> View attachment 3730037
> 
> View attachment 3730040
> 
> 
> Leather metro
> View attachment 3730043



Both are gorgeous [emoji7]
Love your cat photo bomb [emoji250][emoji252][emoji77]


----------



## greycat64

Reba said:


> Glad you and [emoji192][emoji171][emoji172][emoji169]..., I am a bit jealous...ha ha...


and I'm a lot poorer.


----------



## ms p

greycat64 said:


> and I'm a lot poorer.



I'm trying v hard to not buy [emoji28] staying good is hard.  I'll admit I keep refreshing the sale page several times daily haha

May I check with u the strap on Luna s.roxy is it soft or stiff? Does the leather metro strap slips or stay on shoulder? Thank you


----------



## greycat64

ms p said:


> I'm trying v hard to not buy [emoji28] staying good is hard.  I'll admit I keep refreshing the sale page several times daily haha
> 
> May I check with u the strap on Luna s.roxy is it soft or stiff? Does the leather metro strap slips or stay on shoulder? Thank you


It's not stiff-stiff but it is not buttery soft like the single shoulder strap of my small Abbey.  I've been using my smabbey since the beginning of the year so I can't recall if it started that way or became that way.  I did notice on the Luna that a little bit of the strap stitching had a slight "rough" feeling.  Hopefully that won't become an issue.
As for the metro, I haven't given it a true run yet.  Just trying it out, I think the outer strap will have a tendency to slip just from the chunkiness.  The inner strap seemed stable enough though.  I will probably end up elbow carrying it a lot.


----------



## ms p

greycat64 said:


> It's not stiff-stiff but it is not buttery soft like the single shoulder strap of my small Abbey.  I've been using my smabbey since the beginning of the year so I can't recall if it started that way or became that way.  I did notice on the Luna that a little bit of the strap stitching had a slight "rough" feeling.  Hopefully that won't become an issue.
> As for the metro, I haven't given it a true run yet.  Just trying it out, I think the outer strap will have a tendency to slip just from the chunkiness.  The inner strap seemed stable enough though.  I will probably end up elbow carrying it a lot.



Thank you [emoji4][emoji255]


----------



## LuvAllBags

greycat64 said:


> Weekend purchases
> Small Luna roxy
> View attachment 3730037
> 
> View attachment 3730040
> 
> 
> Leather metro
> View attachment 3730043



Beautiful! I got the Leather Metro too. Arrived yesterday and I was very pleasantly surprised. It's light yet substantial. Leather does feel delicate but I'm not hard on my bags. Love the color scheme. Love the hidden top pockets. So glad I was able to snag a longtime wishlist item for a good deal.


----------



## makn808

New items added to sale page - estate blue, paloma, flax; handful of oldies like begonia; deeper discounts on some of the original sale items.


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> New items added to sale page - estate blue, paloma, flax; handful of oldies like begonia; deeper discounts on some of the original sale items.



Plus Moto Sophie, leather and Bedford Moto Janie, black Cece and Astor tote in Bedford puff. Mini Chelsea in Black Moto has been as low as $90 with various discounts, I'm pretty sure, now at $135. Had forgotten about some of these!


----------



## ms p

The lowest prices was at 60% during last sale [emoji4]


----------



## mosobamboo

estrie said:


> Plus Moto Sophie, leather and Bedford Moto Janie, black Cece and Astor tote in Bedford puff. Mini Chelsea in Black Moto has been as low as $90 with various discounts, I'm pretty sure, now at $135. Had forgotten about some of these!



I thought pine small Chelsea was about $117 (could be wrong though). Now it's $137.  
Mulberry Jane delivered today. Every pocket just the perfect size. Now I understand why it's a classic.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I just bought the Small Belle in Estate Blue since I don't know if it is ever going to be released in black, and I absolutely love the style for work/commuting purposes. I also bought my mom the leather cat charm as a thank you for taking care of me after my eye surgery. We both have and love cats!


----------



## Reba

nyshopaholic said:


> I just bought the Small Belle in Estate Blue since I don't know if it is ever going to be released in black, and I absolutely love the style for work/commuting purposes. I also bought my mom the leather cat charm as a thank you for taking care of me after my eye surgery. We both have and love cats!



Pics and thoughts when you receive...pleeeeese


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! I got the Leather Metro too. Arrived yesterday and I was very pleasantly surprised. It's light yet substantial. Leather does feel delicate but I'm not hard on my bags. Love the color scheme. Love the hidden top pockets. So glad I was able to snag a longtime wishlist item for a good deal.


Lets us know how you like it once you have worn it .


----------



## Barefootgirl

Thinking of a bag in Paloma - worried about picking up dirt - what protectant would you use for nylon??


----------



## makn808

Paloma and flax are so elegant and summer ready. I've never sprayed my mzw with anything. They do say Bedford is stain and water resistant, so they likely treat it with maybe Teflon? I have had luck cleaning occasional stubborn stains on Bedford with grandma's secret. For lighter cleanings like smudges or dirt I use a Kirkland wipe or dawn dishwashing liquid and a soft toothbrush.


----------



## dmc60

I've been using my Flax small Belle for about a month - and it may be the perfect size bag for me.  The flax scared the heck out of me, and I DO tend to baby the bag a bit.  But I LOVE the size, as well as the organization.  And I find myself oddly appreciating the 70's vibe - even though I really don't want to repeat that decade!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3731788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using my Flax small Belle for about a month - and it may be the perfect size bag for me.  The flax scared the heck out of me, and I DO tend to baby the bag a bit.  But I LOVE the size, as well as the organization.  And I find myself oddly appreciating the 70's vibe - even though I really don't want to repeat that decade!



Is a pretty combo for Summer months...I like it..[emoji111]️[emoji265]

How are the small front zip pockets?  Useable good size?  I love the idea of the handle drop on this and all the measurements


----------



## hb925

Debating on getting a metro backpack for my birthday. Does anyone here have one? How has it been holding up? I have a RM MAB that's similar but it's so heavy that I'm selling it.


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Is a pretty combo for Summer months...I like it..[emoji111]️[emoji265]
> 
> How are the small front zip pockets?  Useable good size?  I love the idea of the handle drop on this and all the measurements





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I feel like they are 'regulation' size.  I fit 2 almost full Kleenex packs (sinus infection) and my Galaxy S7 without a problem.


----------



## estrie

nyshopaholic said:


> I just bought the Small Belle in Estate Blue since I don't know if it is ever going to be released in black, and I absolutely love the style for work/commuting purposes. I also bought my mom the leather cat charm as a thank you for taking care of me after my eye surgery. We both have and love cats!



Estate Blue is quite pretty, I've continued to admire it. If mine weren't deployed as the always packed baby bag I'd probably be using for work.


----------



## estrie

The early heads up on new additions to sale was great. Some things are re-sold out already!


----------



## mosobamboo

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3731788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using my Flax small Belle for about a month - and it may be the perfect size bag for me.  The flax scared the heck out of me, and I DO tend to baby the bag a bit.  But I LOVE the size, as well as the organization.  And I find myself oddly appreciating the 70's vibe - even though I really don't want to repeat that decade!



Really beautiful color combination.  I have been looking at the small Bella for quite a long time. I wonder if you could fit a 8.5 * 11 folder in the main compartment.


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3732041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like they are 'regulation' size.  I fit 2 almost full Kleenex packs (sinus infection) and my Galaxy S7 without a problem.



Thank you...we might be twins on that sinus infection ...Sudafed and Mucinex for a week now..ugh..avoiding calling my doctor who irritates me...ha ha..maybe time for a new one. 
Pockets seem good. I would love this bag in Dawn with gold hw..I think Small Abby Tote is too chunky-wide for me...


----------



## dmc60

mosobamboo said:


> Really beautiful color combination.  I have been looking at the small Bella for quite a long time. I wonder if you could fit a 8.5 * 11 folder in the main compartment.





	

		
			
		

		
	
It fit easily!


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> Thank you...we might be twins on that sinus infection ...Sudafed and Mucinex for a week now..ugh..avoiding calling my doctor who irritates me...ha ha..maybe time for a new one.
> Pockets seem good. I would love this bag in Dawn with gold hw..I think Small Abby Tote is too chunky-wide for me...



I would get a second one in a heartbeat in Dawn w/gold.  I have had a small Abbey in my cart more than once, but I think it will be larger than I need.  And maybe heavier?    And fortunately for my, my dr is great


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3732367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fit easily!



Another great shot of color. Why are RL photos more flattering than their website?


----------



## dcooney4

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3732041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like they are 'regulation' size.  I fit 2 almost full Kleenex packs (sinus infection) and my Galaxy S7 without a problem.


Great sized pockets . Is the bag heavy? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mbmb

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3731788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using my Flax small Belle for about a month - and it may be the perfect size bag for me.  The flax scared the heck out of me, and I DO tend to baby the bag a bit.  But I LOVE the size, as well as the organization.  And I find myself oddly appreciating the 70's vibe - even though I really don't want to repeat that decade!


I don't need this, but your pictures make me want one if they ever go on sale!  I had no interest in this color combo until you posted.


----------



## dmc60

dcooney4 said:


> Great sized pockets . Is the bag heavy? I hope you feel better soon.


  The bag is a little heavy at the moment because I have my Ipad with Zagg keyboard case in it, but usually it's not heavy at all.  And thanks, the sinusi (?) are getting better!


----------



## dcooney4

dmc60 said:


> The bag is a little heavy at the moment because I have my Ipad with Zagg keyboard case in it, but usually it's not heavy at all.  And thanks, the sinusi (?) are getting better!


I'm glad your feeling better.


----------



## dcooney4

greycat64 said:


> Weekend purchases
> Small Luna roxy
> View attachment 3730037
> 
> View attachment 3730040
> 
> 
> Leather metro
> View attachment 3730043


Because of your photo I traded with a very nice lady one of my bags to get the luna roxy.  I hope I love it as much as I love yours when it comes.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Because of your photo I traded with a very nice lady one of my bags to get the luna roxy.  I hope I love it as much as I love yours when it comes.



Ooh..., excited for you!   Let us know what you think...!


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> Because of your photo I traded with a very nice lady one of my bags to get the luna roxy.  I hope I love it as much as I love yours when it comes.


Crossing my figures that I didn't steer you wrong.


----------



## dcooney4

I am kind of excited because I don't recall ever seeing this print in person. I hope she loves the bag I sent her.


----------



## dcooney4

It came and as always I love the size of this bag.


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> It came and as always I love the size of this bag.


But do you like the print?


----------



## dcooney4

greycat64 said:


> But do you like the print?


I think I do. I don't usually do prints and this week I bought four printed bags, only one is Mz though.  My husband kind of teased me about it , but I think it will work well with all my jeans and tee shirts. I think It will pull any color in my solid tops to match. Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> I think I do. I don't usually do prints and this week I bought four printed bags, only one is Mz though.  My husband kind of teased me about it , but I think it will work well with all my jeans and tee shirts. I think It will pull any color in my solid tops to match. Hope that makes sense to you.


Makes perfect sense to me because the print has such a wide range of colors in it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think I do. I don't usually do prints and this week I bought four printed bags, only one is Mz though.  My husband kind of teased me about it , but I think it will work well with all my jeans and tee shirts. I think It will pull any color in my solid tops to match. Hope that makes sense to you.



I think you need to look at a print bag almost like a scarf. It should be a pretty accent.   We are so accustomed to looking at solid bags..., but, I think a print is nice for a change. My two would be the MZ Blue Camo Small Roxy...which easily meshes with clothing..and my Barrington Gifts butterfly tote...which has been stealing the season away from all other bags!      I think you will enjoy your new print Dcooney if you give it a chance...especially with solid tee's this Summer!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It came and as always I love the size of this bag.



I love this on you! It will go with so much. It's fun to have something different.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dmc60 said:


> View attachment 3731788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using my Flax small Belle for about a month - and it may be the perfect size bag for me.  The flax scared the heck out of me, and I DO tend to baby the bag a bit.  But I LOVE the size, as well as the organization.  And I find myself oddly appreciating the 70's vibe - even though I really don't want to repeat that decade!



Beautiful! Your pics show this off much better than MZ's!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> The early heads up on new additions to sale was great. Some things are re-sold out already!



Yes! Interesting group of "new" items they added. Wonder where they were all hiding!


----------



## dcooney4

Tried out my new bag and it really goes with quite a lot . I couldn't be happier.


----------



## makn808

+1 @dcooney4! I am happily surprised at how versatile Luna is!


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> Tried out my new bag and it really goes with quite a lot . I couldn't be happier.


Whew!  Yay!!


----------



## Reba

Any weekend Sale breakers?


----------



## lv lover steph

I loved abbey... what do you think of the Paloma abbey?  Regular size... I wish I had a better gage of the color.


----------



## Reba

No first-hand knowledge on Paloma color here, however, my guess would be it would lean darker than MZ's pic. They seem to photograph light. In any regard...it looks beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lv lover steph said:


> I loved abbey... what do you think of the Paloma abbey?  Regular size... I wish I had a better gage of the color.



I like it. Have seen it described as a very taupey gray - warm undertones. I was looking at the small abbey but I have the Basketweave and don't need two Smabbeys with silver handles.


----------



## Reba

Oh Luv..I bet Basketweave is a stunner for Summer!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh Luv..I bet Basketweave is a stunner for Summer!


The basket weave I have seen in person and it is very pretty. Today will be day three of wearing my luna small roxy. The more I wear it the more I love it. I had bought a dark brown bag in the beginning of the year {not mz} but it didn't work with a lot of my wardrobe even though it was lovely. The Luna however seems to go with just about everything. Who knew!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh Luv..I bet Basketweave is a stunner for Summer!



Yes! I like it for this time of year.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The basket weave I have seen in person and it is very pretty. Today will be day three of wearing my luna small roxy. The more I wear it the more I love it. I had bought a dark brown bag in the beginning of the year {not mz} but it didn't work with a lot of my wardrobe even though it was lovely. The Luna however seems to go with just about everything. Who knew!



Not helping me resist!  I have this tassel too, which I keep imagining would make the yellow pop in the Luna print...


I need to step away from Sale page...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not helping me resist!  I have this tassel too, which I keep imagining would make the yellow pop in the Luna print...
> View attachment 3736114
> 
> I need to step away from Sale page...


Sorry!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry!



It's [emoji108][emoji25]..[emoji169]


----------



## ms p

All these Luna talk is making me want one too [emoji847] Reba u are not alone in the resisting Luna camp [emoji177]


----------



## makn808

Those acid yellow shrooms would look amazing on Luna. Just sayin'...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Those acid yellow shrooms would look amazing on Luna. Just sayin'...



I know..., made a deal with myself. One in...one out. I look at my current collection, and can't quite talk myself out of any of them. Then, there's also the evil possibility that they come out with a to die for Summer Special!  Then Fall around the corner.., trying to pace myself....


----------



## psucutie

lv lover steph said:


> I loved abbey... what do you think of the Paloma abbey?  Regular size... I wish I had a better gage of the color.


Its greige.  Not my thing, I returned mine.


----------



## lv lover steph

Thank you... and bummer!


----------



## Reba

NYshopaholic...thank you for your pic post in pic thread of Small Belle next to Small Roxy. It really puts a great perspective on size...one of the better uses of that pic thread.  [emoji294]️[emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## nyshopaholic

Reba said:


> NYshopaholic...thank you for your pic post in pic thread of Small Belle next to Small Roxy. It really puts a great perspective on size...one of the better uses of that pic thread.  [emoji294]️[emoji106][emoji122]



You are very welcome, Reba! [emoji4] Someone had inquired about comparison photos of the two over in the FB group, and I thought it would be helpful to post them on our reference pic thread here as well.


----------



## mariposa08

I ordered the regular size Crosby and got it the other day, but it's not a hit for me at all.  It's too boxy-- if it were longer, less boxy (maybe without the base shaper ) , and longer handles I would love it.  I love the black quilted, love the compartments, but it was not flattering at all.  

After that I ordered the Crosby Traveler which I got today and I LOVE it.  It's like a lighter Kate  (a bit bigger than Kate) with better handles and better pockets.


----------



## mbmb

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the regular size Crosby and got it the other day, but it's not a hit for me at all.  It's too boxy-- if it were longer, less boxy (maybe without the base shaper ) , and longer handles I would love it.  I love the black quilted, love the compartments, but it was not flattering at all.


I felt the same about the looks of Crosby, but it turned out to feel good (as long as it isn't stuffed) and fit my stuff.  I like the organization since the front and back look different (one has the MZW tag and 2 zippers) so I can tell which side to unzip.  I haven't seen the large or the traveler yet.  For the price, I'd like a more stylish shape.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the regular size Crosby and got it the other day, but it's not a hit for me at all.  It's too boxy-- if it were longer, less boxy (maybe without the base shaper ) , and longer handles I would love it.  I love the black quilted, love the compartments, but it was not flattering at all.
> 
> After that I ordered the Crosby Traveler which I got today and I LOVE it.  It's like a lighter Kate  (a bit bigger than Kate) with better handles and better pockets.



I get your reasoning on the regular Crosby..., but, then how and what does the big boxy traveler size work for you?  Seems like it would be just a bigger box version? Or, do you have a different use for it?


----------



## dcooney4

The more I look at my luna bag the more I like it. When it first came I was a bit hesitant because my dh said I'm glad you like it as in he didn't and my dd said out right she thought it was ugly. I however have grown to love it. It is the perfect size for me and matches everything except my print tops. Also since I am having so many shoulder issues with round handles that used to not bother me it really works.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The more I look at my luna bag the more I like it. When it first came I was a bit hesitant because my dh said I'm glad you like it as in he didn't and my dd said out right she thought it was ugly. I however have grown to love it. It is the perfect size for me and matches everything except my print tops. Also since I am having so many shoulder issues with round handles that used to not bother me it really works.



Ha ha...my daughter and I share very similar tastes in most things...then there are some things that she would have your daughter's reaction to. I am pretty sure they just need to learn the art of reasoning that - while it's not quite right for me at my age, it's lovely on you mom.
And husbands...what do they know....


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ha ha...my daughter and I share very similar tastes in most things...then there are some things that she would have your daughter's reaction to. I am pretty sure they just need to learn the art of reasoning that - while it's not quite right for me at my age, it's lovely on you mom.
> And husbands...what do they know....


You are the best!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Has anyone had any experience with Cameo Twill? I know it came out a while back, but I'm really curious about how it feels and how it wears. Is it really similar to Cameo Lustre?


----------



## Reba

romantiqueluxe said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Cameo Twill? I know it came out a while back, but I'm really curious about how it feels and how it wears. Is it really similar to Cameo Lustre?



I have Gunmetal Twill Lizzy...is the coated material with a twill-look texture. Best bag/fabric ever. I imagine Cameo Twill must be similar - as long as it is coated material.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I get your reasoning on the regular Crosby..., but, then how and what does the big boxy traveler size work for you?  Seems like it would be just a bigger box version? Or, do you have a different use for it?


Totally different proportions.  Regular was like carrying a box under my armpit, traveler has longer straps and is not shaped like a box-- it's shaped like a regular tote. They don't serve the same purpose for me  but traveler fits the Kate spot that I love so will be used for that.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Totally different proportions.  Regular was like carrying a box under my armpit, traveler has longer straps and is not shaped like a box-- it's shaped like a regular tote. They don't serve the same purpose for me  but traveler fits the Kate spot that I love so will be used for that.



That makes sense.  Glad you found one that works so well for you. Sounds like a great heavy-duty mom haul bag and work bag, while keeping things lightweight!


----------



## mariposa08

This video was the one that pushed me to try it.


----------



## greycat64

mariposa08 said:


> This video was the one that pushed me to try it.



I am so tempted.  I so miss my Kate which my shoulder can no longer handle.  If only it came in a color other than black.


----------



## mariposa08

greycat64 said:


> I am so tempted.  I so miss my Kate which my shoulder can no longer handle.  If only it came in a color other than black.



Here's a side by side with Kate


----------



## greycat64

mariposa08 said:


> Here's a side by side with Kate


Thanks for the comparison shot.  That Crosby would look so lovely in that Kate color.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep eyeing the Suttons both medium and small. Do you love yours and if so why? I keep seeing people with issues but I still keep thinking about them.


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> I keep eyeing the Suttons both medium and small. Do you love yours and if so why? I keep seeing people with issues but I still keep thinking about them.



I've never had Sutton or mutton, I always thought they would be too big for my needs. And the straps are so slippery I could never use them.

I've had smutton twice and sold them twice. My biggest hangup - I don't like the heavy side clips clanging around when I don't have the cb strap on. I like the look of a small arm carry tote, not duffle (when the clips are down and attached to the bottom rings). I uses to struggle with my things flopping around inside till I started organizing with an oxford large savoy.

My solution was to buy a mini metro. It's about the same size as smutton but no heavy side clips.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> I've never had Sutton or mutton, I always thought they would be too big for my needs. And the straps are so slippery I could never use them.
> 
> I've had smutton twice and sold them twice. My biggest hangup - I don't like the heavy side clips clanging around when I don't have the cb strap on. I like the look of a small arm carry tote, not duffle (when the clips are down and attached to the bottom rings). I uses to struggle with my things flopping around inside till I started organizing with an oxford large savoy.
> 
> My solution was to buy a mini metro. It's about the same size as smutton but no heavy side clips.


How do you like the mini metro?


----------



## Reba

The Small Sutton hardware doesn't bother me. I do prefer this as a cute hand carry. Crossbody is ok.., to me.., not it's best look with it's handles up in your ribs...not that you would ever feel their feather lightness - just don't like that look. I like to hand-carry and have strap inside. If I need to change carry, I clip on long strap and shoulder-carry. Still, not my fave just cause no exterior pockets...but, so darn cute...so after I sold first...had to buy another


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 I love little mini metro!  Is super cute and I found one on a fluke in camo! We travel to Japan annually and I'm always seeing gals with their purse+cute arm carry tote or just a cute arm carry tote, and have been influenced by them. I use it to carry my beverage, snacks and small purchases. 
If mzw used the newer, lighter hw clips then they wouldn't bug me at all. I've clanged against cars and walls and always felt bad...I'd hate to dent someone's car or home!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I keep eyeing the Suttons both medium and small. Do you love yours and if so why? I keep seeing people with issues but I still keep thinking about them.



Small and medium suttons are my most used mzw bags and have been for over a year now.  They are so light and hold so much.  I carry them almost exclusively cross body-- I don't do arm carry bags ever. I love being able to add extra things do them and have them fit.  I can have a swell bottle and a small jacket in a small sutton (it's packed with the jacket but it is doable).  Medium gets used even more when I have my kids with me because I can squeeze so much into it.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I keep eyeing the Suttons both medium and small. Do you love yours and if so why? I keep seeing people with issues but I still keep thinking about them.



Love and use Small Sutton, in bright papaya likely cause for me a small bag is an easy commitment to a statement color. It holds a surprising amount of beverage bottle and snacks or small purchases (to echo everyone else) on top of basic wallet, phone, sunglasses and drugstore pouch. Now that my needs have shifted to large bags most days, small Sutton still gets used surprisingly often for when I go someplace that takes anything less than an entire day. It's my go to quick grab. 

Used medium for a while but started to notice the floppy disorganization. That said, I use large all the time, where that problem is worse. I recently saw a medium Sutton carried crossbody around Harvard Square multiple times in one day. Not sure of the color, maybe pacific with gold hardware? It was well-used, pretty full but not packed, and was just beautiful, its proportions are nice (east-west). Small Sutton I think looks just a little odd crossbody, in shape, a rounded square with handles. But it's so convenient and light.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Small and medium suttons are my most used mzw bags and have been for over a year now.  They are so light and hold so much.  I carry them almost exclusively cross body-- I don't do arm carry bags ever. I love being able to add extra things do them and have them fit.  I can have a swell bottle and a small jacket in a small sutton (it's packed with the jacket but it is doable).  Medium gets used even more when I have my kids with me because I can squeeze so much into it.


Is the strap on medium Sutton the wide one? A thin strap would do me in.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Love and use Small Sutton, in bright papaya likely cause for me a small bag is an easy commitment to a statement color. It holds a surprising amount of beverage bottle and snacks or small purchases (to echo everyone else) on top of basic wallet, phone, sunglasses and drugstore pouch. Now that my needs have shifted to large bags most days, small Sutton still gets used surprisingly often for when I go someplace that takes anything less than an entire day. It's my go to quick grab.
> 
> Used medium for a while but started to notice the floppy disorganization. That said, I use large all the time, where that problem is worse. I recently saw a medium Sutton carried crossbody around Harvard Square multiple times in one day. Not sure of the color, maybe pacific with gold hardware? It was well-used, pretty full but not packed, and was just beautiful, its proportions are nice (east-west). Small Sutton I think looks just a little odd crossbody, in shape, a rounded square with handles. But it's so convenient and light.


I had gotten the papaya one ages ago but my zipper wouldn't work so I never used it and returned it. I was considering getting on from bloomingdales and get some loyalist points for it. Now however I think I really need to see them in person, unless I get a super good deal somewhere.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I had gotten the papaya one ages ago but my zipper wouldn't work so I never used it and returned it. I was considering getting on from bloomingdales and get some loyalist points for it. Now however I think I really need to see them in person, unless I get a super good deal somewhere.



If I were picking a Small Sutton color right now, I would jump at either Black/Navy or Black/Magnet. Love the two-toned versions.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Is the strap on medium Sutton the wide one? A thin strap would do me in.



The cross body strap is the same as their other nylon straps (not a thin strap).


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Is the strap on medium Sutton the wide one? A thin strap would do me in.



I think so far mzw has slim nylon strap for Abbey xbody and mini Chelsea (at least for the current offerings)


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I think so far mzw has slim nylon strap for Abbey xbody and mini Chelsea (at least for the current offerings)



...and Janie


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ...and Janie


I am not a fan of those thin straps.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am not a fan of those thin straps.



No, typically, me either. Janie's was ok though. It was small enough that you weren't going to have that much in it so didn't get diggy on shoulder. I did a few times put my black crossbody strap from Lizzy on it because it was more adjustable/longer and I liked better for crossbody wear. I sold it. Miss it sometimes; but was trying to draw a line somewhere!  Didn't use it enough.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> No, typically, me either. Janie's was ok though. It was small enough that you weren't going to have that much in it so didn't get diggy on shoulder. I did a few times put my black crossbody strap from Lizzy on it because it was more adjustable/longer and I liked better for crossbody wear. I sold it. Miss it sometimes; but was trying to draw a line somewhere!  Didn't use it enough.


I'm glad you sold it, Reba!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies, anyone still tempted by sale items? I keep looking at a few things, including Luna stuff, but am resisting so far. Pretty soon it will be time for early fall bags...hard to believe.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, anyone still tempted by sale items? I keep looking at a few things, including Luna stuff, but am resisting so far. Pretty soon it will be time for early fall bags...hard to believe.



I'm actually going to sell Luna cb Roxy. Print is awesome but i also just got pacific cb Roxy and can't keep both. 
I'm also still keeping my fingers crossed for paloma camo. Would love an august launch so I can use points.....


----------



## mbmb

Any guesses as to what MZW's Facebook posting today means?  ("We have softened the silhouette of the Toni to be more comfortable to wear on the shoulder. The updated design is somewhere between a hobo style and a satchel." Lucy, Co-founder and Designer)  I know there were a couple of Toni foes here, and I didn't notice a difference in the pictures.  Was there an "old" Toni??


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Any guesses as to what MZW's Facebook posting today means?  ("We have softened the silhouette of the Toni to be more comfortable to wear on the shoulder. The updated design is somewhere between a hobo style and a satchel." Lucy, Co-founder and Designer)  I know there were a couple of Toni foes here, and I didn't notice a difference in the pictures.  Was there an "old" Toni??



Didn't know Toni was worth a renovation...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, anyone still tempted by sale items? I keep looking at a few things, including Luna stuff, but am resisting so far. Pretty soon it will be time for early fall bags...hard to believe.



More items to be added you think?


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, anyone still tempted by sale items? I keep looking at a few things, including Luna stuff, but am resisting so far. Pretty soon it will be time for early fall bags...hard to believe.



Me [emoji1588] thinking of small Belle as a daily work bag. Loving the standard exterior pocket design


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> More items to be added you think?




The summer Fri too


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, anyone still tempted by sale items? I keep looking at a few things, including Luna stuff, but am resisting so far. Pretty soon it will be time for early fall bags...hard to believe.


I keep looking. I would like to try some other styles but I need to make room in my closet by getting rid of some poor bags that sit unused. I feel guilty at times seeing bags that look or are brand new, because I keep wearing my favorites. Do you all ever feel guilty about not wearing all your bags?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking. I would like to try some other styles but I need to make room in my closet by getting rid of some poor bags that sit unused. I feel guilty at times seeing bags that look or are brand new, because I keep wearing my favorites. Do you all ever feel guilty about not wearing all your bags?



I do [emoji28] so the constant buy/sell - sell or give away those that I don't like and rarely used. Then I buy more. But I think it's a way to keep myself busy and add excitement into my routine life. None of the bags i have sold has any major problems. It just didn't feel perfect. I doubt the existence of a perfect bag if I don't learn to compromise and have a give and take attitude (like marriage [emoji23])


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I do [emoji28] so the constant buy/sell - sell or give away those that I don't like and rarely used. Then I buy more. But I think it's a way to keep myself busy and add excitement into my routine life. None of the bags i have sold has any major problems. It just didn't feel perfect. I doubt the existence of a perfect bag if I don't learn to compromise and have a give and take attitude (like marriage [emoji23])


I agree there is no perfect bag. Since my shoulder seems to be having permanent issues I have been getting rid of my round shoulder strapped bags. I think I have only one round shoulder strap bag left but it is a Gucci crystal joy tote . It matches a lot of stuff so even though it can hurt I am holding on to it a bit longer. I am really loving the Mz bags I have left. I did sell a couple that I wasn't sure I wanted to sell , but put them up in order to do a fire sale. Ironically I don't miss them at all. I have changed favorites now I like small roxy  and still paige. I no longer have a lizzy which I thought would never happen. What are your favorite bags now?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking. I would like to try some other styles but I need to make room in my closet by getting rid of some poor bags that sit unused. I feel guilty at times seeing bags that look or are brand new, because I keep wearing my favorites. Do you all ever feel guilty about not wearing all your bags?



Yes...is keeping me from buying right now. I have barely been changing bags at all lately.


----------



## Reba

My most used MZ's are Small Roxy, Lizzy and Penny. I love my Kara's, but don't use as often. The rest I pop into once in a while.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I agree there is no perfect bag. Since my shoulder seems to be having permanent issues I have been getting rid of my round shoulder strapped bags. I think I have only one round shoulder strap bag left but it is a Gucci crystal joy tote . It matches a lot of stuff so even though it can hurt I am holding on to it a bit longer. I am really loving the Mz bags I have left. I did sell a couple that I wasn't sure I wanted to sell , but put them up in order to do a fire sale. Ironically I don't miss them at all. I have changed favorites now I like small roxy  and still paige. I no longer have a lizzy which I thought would never happen. What are your favorite bags now?



Which mzw are left? 

I've sold so many and honestly I only miss black Bea. It's not the most comfortable bag to wear but it's so feminine and just the right size for me. Many compliments and some thought it's Prada (nylon and pleats combo most local will think it's Prada) I used it so much it was getting old and look worn so I sold it. I don't have any fav now ironically. Hopefully I'll love mulberry Paige when I receive it next week [emoji5]


----------



## Reba

The idea of a "firesale" like Dcooney had is somehow appealing. Streamline collection. But, I am afraid I would start all over again..looking for a Black with silver hw, black with gold hw, pop of color bag.., neutral color...  the craziness would probably just start from square one all over again.  Maybe I can slightly edit. Would love a Navy with red edging and gold hardware. Just not sure about style yet.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> The idea of a "firesale" like Dcooney had is somehow appealing. Streamline collection. But, I am afraid I would start all over again..looking for a Black with silver hw, black with gold hw, pop of color bag.., neutral color...  the craziness would probably just start from square one all over again ‍♀️



I'll take your kingsport Bea haha

It's true when one rock the boat the ripple effect is unpredictable


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My most used MZ's are Small Roxy, Lizzy and Penny. I love my Kara's, but don't use as often. The rest I pop into once in a while.


I traded Kara in black for the Luna roxy. She was too dressy for me and I really wanted Luna Roxy so I got creative. Poor Kara was just not getting worn and she was to pretty to be sitting in the closet unused. I still have my Clove one for now.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Which mzw are left?
> 
> I've sold so many and honestly I only miss black Bea. It's not the most comfortable bag to wear but it's so feminine and just the right size for me. Many compliments and some thought it's Prada (nylon and pleats combo most local will think it's Prada) I used it so much it was getting old and look worn so I sold it. I don't have any fav now ironically. Hopefully I'll love mulberry Paige when I receive it next week [emoji5]


I still have mulberry Paige paid full price grrr should  have waited and Ruby Paige, Clove Kara, black Bedford mineral sm roxy, Luna sm roxy, Bailey in Dawn, ink studded angus pouch and I think that is it but don't quote on that. I have other brands too though. I keep going back and forth on Clove Kara . For such a small bag she can really hold a ton of stuff and still fit easily on my lap at an event. I just rarely wear brown anymore. I did buy a leather tote the has a brown in it but it is more reddish and goes with my sandals.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Any guesses as to what MZW's Facebook posting today means?  ("We have softened the silhouette of the Toni to be more comfortable to wear on the shoulder. The updated design is somewhere between a hobo style and a satchel." Lucy, Co-founder and Designer)  I know there were a couple of Toni foes here, and I didn't notice a difference in the pictures.  Was there an "old" Toni??



I tried the Maroon Toni and found it very difficult to get in and out of, and it bowed outward when carrying it. I suspect they received complaints about this, or noticed it themselves, hence the slight redesign. I am curious about it, as in theory it's everything I love in a bag, and I am a big fan of Dawn with the red edge.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Me [emoji1588] thinking of small Belle as a daily work bag. Loving the standard exterior pocket design



Yes, looks like a great everyday size for work!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The idea of a "firesale" like Dcooney had is somehow appealing. Streamline collection. But, I am afraid I would start all over again..looking for a Black with silver hw, black with gold hw, pop of color bag.., neutral color...  the craziness would probably just start from square one all over again.  Maybe I can slightly edit. Would love a Navy with red edging and gold hardware. Just not sure about style yet.



Yes, if you will fill your collection with the same needs anyway, sounds like maybe only slight edit needed. I am loving the Dawn with red edge and gold hw.


----------



## mosobamboo

Reba said:


> My most used MZ's are Small Roxy, Lizzy and Penny. I love my Kara's, but don't use as often. The rest I pop into once in a while.


Penny is a style that I wish MZW brings back


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I tried the Maroon Toni and found it very difficult to get in and out of, and it bowed outward when carrying it. I suspect they received complaints about this, or noticed it themselves, hence the slight redesign. I am curious about it, as in theory it's everything I love in a bag, and I am a big fan of Dawn with the red edge.






Decided to bluntly ask..[emoji41]. Vague bs answer tho


----------



## Reba

mosobamboo said:


> Penny is a style that I wish MZW brings back



Me too!  I use for going out at night..casually, or sometimes lil dressy.. but usually when I don't want to lug everything. And, sometimes during day-time when I don't need a ton..., although, you can carry quite a bit. And so cute.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> View attachment 3744066
> 
> 
> Decided to bluntly ask..[emoji41]. Vague bs answer tho


Thanks for asking!  Whoever posts for MZW obviously has no idea. Couldn't he/she have found out first then answered??  I think someone should ask Lucy for a short video demo to show the changes.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, if you will fill your collection with the same needs anyway, sounds like maybe only slight edit needed. I am loving the Dawn with red edge and gold hw.


I absolutely adore the dawn color. I will wait and see the reviews on this first though.


----------



## dcooney4

Got to try on a medium Sutton today. Shoulder carry it looked good but kept sliding off if I did not hold it. Crossbody I was not crazy about how the handles flopped about. Dh said it was ugly but he said the light weight of it would be great for me. Decided to hold off and think about it some more. Salesman said it would stay on my shoulder once I put stuff in it. Is that true?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> Got to try on a medium Sutton today. Shoulder carry it looked good but kept sliding off if I did not hold it. Crossbody I was not crazy about how the handles flopped about. Dh said it was ugly but he said the light weight of it would be great for me. Decided to hold off and think about it some more. Salesman said it would stay on my shoulder once I put stuff in it. Is that true?


Probably not true.  Also consider the thin slippery lining, and those are the only pockets.  Although it is light and you can stuff a lot inside, it is all one jumble.  I don't think it is very attractive CB either. I sold mine after using it for a short time, although some others swear by it.


----------



## ame

Can someone with the Abbey Wristlet take a photo with their iPhone 7/7+ to show me how that fits with a phone/etc. as a wallet?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I traded Kara in black for the Luna roxy. She was too dressy for me and I really wanted Luna Roxy so I got creative. Poor Kara was just not getting worn and she was to pretty to be sitting in the closet unused. I still have my Clove one for now.



That Black Kara with all her gold zips...she really is dressy looking. I know what you mean. I love it so much. So pretty. I need to just stop treating it like a dressy bag. It is after all, a nylon bag!  This Fall, I am going to wear it with black leather booties and jeans and be bedazzling at the grocery store...ha ha...


----------



## dcooney4

Sands point has a sale today on Mz and longchamp.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Got to try on a medium Sutton today. Shoulder carry it looked good but kept sliding off if I did not hold it. Crossbody I was not crazy about how the handles flopped about. Dh said it was ugly but he said the light weight of it would be great for me. Decided to hold off and think about it some more. Salesman said it would stay on my shoulder once I put stuff in it. Is that true?



Not true...still slips.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3744066
> 
> 
> Decided to bluntly ask..[emoji41]. Vague bs answer tho



Yeah...guess we'll have to wait for someone to review it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I absolutely adore the dawn color. I will wait and see the reviews on this first though.



Since you prefer smaller bags, maybe they will do the Small Toni in the new shape for fall!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'm actually going to sell Luna cb Roxy. Print is awesome but i also just got pacific cb Roxy and can't keep both.
> I'm also still keeping my fingers crossed for paloma camo. Would love an august launch so I can use points.....



"Paloma Camo"...have you seen pics of this on social media, heard some intel, or had a great [emoji164] premonition dream?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Not true...still slips.


Thank you! I have made to many mistakes over the years. I was attracted to the lightness of it, but if I constantly have to jerk it back up on my shoulder that movement actually causes more pain there.


----------



## dcooney4

I love the color of my bailey and won't sell it but I actually find the bag a bit to small. That little bit extra that paige has is just perfect and small roxy is the best. I can fit my ipad mini, a book both pairs of glasses and my full size wallet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love the color of my bailey and won't sell it but I actually find the bag a bit to small. That little bit extra that paige has is just perfect and small roxy is the best. I can fit my ipad mini, a book both pairs of glasses and my full size wallet.



I agree. Small Roxy is perfect size for everyday for me too. I like Paige, was a little narrow - but, I would get again. They need to do Dawn with gold and red edging in one of these styles.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> "Paloma Camo"...have you seen pics of this on social media, heard some intel, or had a great [emoji164] premonition dream?


Bloomingdale's has paloma leopard medium metro tote exclusive.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> "Paloma Camo"...have you seen pics of this on social media, heard some intel, or had a great [emoji164] premonition dream?



Premonition would be awesome!

There is a grey camo backpack @ equinox so I emailed mzw. They said it is paloma camo and they would have pieces on mzw in a month or two. But others have emailed and were told no, it is an equinox exclusive so I'm not absolutely positive we'll see it. I can't imagine them making one style in a new print and only selling it at one place. It's more feasible we'd see other pieces at mzw and the backpack be an equinox exclusive.


----------



## makn808




----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Premonition would be awesome!
> 
> There is a grey camo backpack @ equinox so I emailed mzw. They said it is paloma camo and they would have pieces on mzw in a month or two. But others have emailed and were told no, it is an equinox exclusive so I'm not absolutely positive we'll see it. I can't imagine them making one style in a new print and only selling it at one place. It's more feasible we'd see other pieces at mzw and the backpack be an equinox exclusive.



Oh...ok.  Was going to ask you to put your genie skills to task and round out the Fall line...., I guess you are off the hook


----------



## JEM15212

Fellow owners of the bags in Mulberry, how are you liking the color?  I just received a Jane in Mulberry, and I'm bummed that the handles and leather hanging off the zippers aren't finished in the red edged dye (didn't look at the pictures carefully lol).  I'm thinking of selling the bag in hopes that MZ Wallace will release another purple(ish) Jane bag with the red edges.  On the other hand, Mulberry is ao beautiful.  If you have a bag in Mulberry, are you missing the red edge accents?


----------



## bubbastatta

Not missing the red edge on my mulberry Smabbey. I love this color!!!!


----------



## makn808

@Reba phew!


----------



## ms p

JEM15212 said:


> Fellow owners of the bags in Mulberry, how are you liking the color?  I just received a Jane in Mulberry, and I'm bummed that the handles and leather hanging off the zippers aren't finished in the red edged dye (didn't look at the pictures carefully lol).  I'm thinking of selling the bag in hopes that MZ Wallace will release another purple(ish) Jane bag with the red edges.  On the other hand, Mulberry is ao beautiful.  If you have a bag in Mulberry, are you missing the red edge accents?



Not missing. But if u aren't happy with it then maybe put it aside and relook at the purse 1-2 weeks later ?


----------



## Reba

JEM15212 said:


> Fellow owners of the bags in Mulberry, how are you liking the color?  I just received a Jane in Mulberry, and I'm bummed that the handles and leather hanging off the zippers aren't finished in the red edged dye (didn't look at the pictures carefully lol).  I'm thinking of selling the bag in hopes that MZ Wallace will release another purple(ish) Jane bag with the red edges.  On the other hand, Mulberry is ao beautiful.  If you have a bag in Mulberry, are you missing the red edge accents?



I returned a Mulberry bag a while back. I think it was the edging I was missing. I am definitely a fan of the red edging on all the bags. I had a Dawn bag without out it that I sold..., it just looked too flat in overall appearance to me. But, of course, that's a preference. I missed out on purples in the past with the red edge, and wanted that...and navy's with it..."beauty is in the eye of the beholder"


----------



## dcooney4

JEM15212 said:


> Fellow owners of the bags in Mulberry, how are you liking the color?  I just received a Jane in Mulberry, and I'm bummed that the handles and leather hanging off the zippers aren't finished in the red edged dye (didn't look at the pictures carefully lol).  I'm thinking of selling the bag in hopes that MZ Wallace will release another purple(ish) Jane bag with the red edges.  On the other hand, Mulberry is ao beautiful.  If you have a bag in Mulberry, are you missing the red edge accents?


Truefully I don't miss it because it is more of a reddish  purple and I think the red edging might not look good on it like it would a more blueish purple. Put something in true red next to it you will see what I mean. At least for me this is how I feel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

JEM15212 said:


> Fellow owners of the bags in Mulberry, how are you liking the color?  I just received a Jane in Mulberry, and I'm bummed that the handles and leather hanging off the zippers aren't finished in the red edged dye (didn't look at the pictures carefully lol).  I'm thinking of selling the bag in hopes that MZ Wallace will release another purple(ish) Jane bag with the red edges.  On the other hand, Mulberry is ao beautiful.  If you have a bag in Mulberry, are you missing the red edge accents?



I don't miss it on Mulberry but I miss it on other colors they did in the last few years. They seem to be bringing it back, though.


----------



## dcooney4

I did not receive any Friday special  email. Did You?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I did not receive any Friday special  email. Did You?



It's every other Friday [emoji107]


----------



## estrie

Thought someone asked for picture of iPhone 7/7+ in an abbey wristlet. Here is a 7 in the wristlet. And a curious baby hand. There's lots of room. It's hardly much difference on the outside.


----------



## estrie

If anyone was curious, leather strap ends have the edge dye too. Came unstitched from the wristlet I was using yesterday.


----------



## Reba

[emoji169][emoji219][emoji64]...so cute...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> It's every other Friday [emoji107]


Oh blah!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh blah!



Not even a [emoji631] special! [emoji90]-heads!


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> If anyone was curious, leather strap ends have the edge dye too. Came unstitched from the wristlet I was using yesterday.
> View attachment 3749752


Not good !


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Not even a [emoji631] special! [emoji90]-heads!



Right?! Only the multi pouch thing. This might be the first times in recent years they don't do a July 4th medium metro. Even if I never got a medium, it was always nice to see a few holiday specific pieces.


----------



## Reba

mbmb...was looking at your pic of Small Abbey in pic thread. One of pics you showed it shoulder-carry. Do you carry with that strap often? Is it comfy that way? It looks nice on you [emoji4]


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> mbmb...was looking at your pic of Small Abbey in pic thread. One of pics you showed it shoulder-carry. Do you carry with that strap often? Is it comfy that way? It looks nice on you [emoji4]


Thank you for the compliment! I always shoulder carry, and found small Abbey too boxy and awkward to carry that way. When I carried it by the handles, it tapered at the top, and looked cute in my opinion.  When you attach a shoulder or crossbody, the zipper flap allows it to widen at the top, and become what I call shoebox shape. I could not get comfortable with it, and sold it for less than half what I paid!  It was also heavier than I like, but so pretty to look at.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I always shoulder carry, and found small Abbey too boxy and awkward to carry that way. When I carried it by the handles, it tapered at the top, and looked cute in my opinion.  When you attach a shoulder or crossbody, the zipper flap allows it to widen at the top, and become what I call shoebox shape. I could not get comfortable with it, and sold it for less than half what I paid!  It was also heavier than I like, but so pretty to look at.



Ok..thank you. Trying to judge if it makes sense for me. I like a big tote, as long as it nestles comfortably under arm when I want/need to shoulder-carry. Maybe it won't be the right fit for me.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Ok..thank you. Trying to judge if it makes sense for me. I like a big tote, as long as it nestles comfortably under arm when I want/need to shoulder-carry. Maybe it won't be the right fit for me.  Thanks for sharing!


I should add that the handles are too small for shoulder carry.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> I should add that the handles are too small for shoulder carry.



I had mini Mayfair and I think it's similar small Abbey. I'm fairly short and also found it uncomfortable shoulder carry with the double strap. Maybe if the strap drop is closer to 7" it'll be better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I shoulder carry my Small Abbey a fair amount. Yes, it is boxy. But it doesn't bother me at all. I do not cb carry it, so I only attach the shorter shoulder strap and alternate between hand carry and shoulder carry. It is a heavier bag than most MZs but still not as heavy as a leather bag, IMO. I have really come around to this style and a few friends have also purchased it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I shoulder carry my Small Abbey a fair amount. Yes, it is boxy. But it doesn't bother me at all. I do not cb carry it, so I only attach the shorter shoulder strap and alternate between hand carry and shoulder carry. It is a heavier bag than most MZs but still not as heavy as a leather bag, IMO. I have really come around to this style and a few friends have also purchased it.



Sometimes, pretty just wins...


----------



## Reba

I have found, after carrying a catch-all type tote most of this Spring-Summer Season..., maybe, I don't like a perfectly organized/everything in it's place small bag [emoji33].  This goes against the way my household is run!  ...precisely!  Am enjoying throwing whatever in the tote and worrying about it later.  Weird to most of you..probably, but, I live with very structured minded peeps.    Lesson I am sharing for you, my friends, try something new!


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> I have found, after carrying a catch-all type tote most of this Spring-Summer Season..., maybe, I don't like a perfectly organized/everything in it's place small bag [emoji33].  This goes against the way my household is run!  ...precisely!  Am enjoying throwing whatever in the tote and worrying about it later.  Weird to most of you..probably, but, I live with very structured minded peeps.    Lesson I am sharing for you, my friends, try something new!



Gasp. I'm not sure I can step out of my pocket-for-every-bit organization...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have found, after carrying a catch-all type tote most of this Spring-Summer Season..., maybe, I don't like a perfectly organized/everything in it's place small bag [emoji33].  This goes against the way my household is run!  ...precisely!  Am enjoying throwing whatever in the tote and worrying about it later.  Weird to most of you..probably, but, I live with very structured minded peeps.    Lesson I am sharing for you, my friends, try something new!



We must be on the same wavelength at the moment! I've been carrying more few-to-no pocket totes of late.  Maybe it's a summer thing or I'm just ready to change it up. I also miss leather so have been carrying some lovely but less organized leather totes. I still need a pouch system inside though. I can't go completely without organization!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Gasp. I'm not sure I can step out of my pocket-for-every-bit organization...



I didn't think so either, but I am doing just fine with fewer pockets!


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> I didn't think so either, but I am doing just fine with fewer pockets!



I tried with a longchamp neo and i was a mess.  I suspect I could find success with fewer internal pockets (and more pouches like you) if I could have at minimum one or two external pockets. No outside pockets kill me. I'm too accustomed to their convenience.


----------



## Reba

Oh...it still has pockets.., and I still use pouches, (in different sizes/colors to trigger what is inside)...wait..., never mind..., I am still just as much a basketcase as the peeps I live with [emoji20]...  so much for a breakthrough into carefree living...  damn it

It has a great outside pocket too...


----------



## makn808

You're in good company here @Reba...we love our pockets and organization!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> You're in good company here @Reba...we our pockets and organization!



Even though, I would like to think of myself as a free-living [emoji111]️[emoji304][emoji265] care-free kinda gal... [emoji57] few decades late for me I guess. Gonna go double-cleanse my face and catch 8 hours [emoji42]


----------



## makn808

Haha @Reba! 

I'm sure you are carefree and free living when it matters. ​


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have found, after carrying a catch-all type tote most of this Spring-Summer Season..., maybe, I don't like a perfectly organized/everything in it's place small bag [emoji33].  This goes against the way my household is run!  ...precisely!  Am enjoying throwing whatever in the tote and worrying about it later.  Weird to most of you..probably, but, I live with very structured minded peeps.    Lesson I am sharing for you, my friends, try something new!


I use totes a lot but because I can easily see everything it doesn't bother me either.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I use totes a lot but because I can easily see everything it doesn't bother me either.



I guess that is what I meant..although my things are still organized, I throw them in.., but, in a tote you open up and see it all so easy..and there's extra room for a few unexpected items too...


----------



## makn808

I only have one tote I use regularly. Went to the Timbuk2 factory and had one customized with lots of interior pockets and a huge outside pocket. It is nice having the extra space for shopping. It just looks wonky when I wear it cb which I usually have to on long days.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> I only have one tote I use regularly. Went to the Timbuk2 factory and had one customized with lots of interior pockets and a huge outside pocket. It is nice having the extra space for shopping. It just looks wonky when I wear it cb which I usually have to on long days.


Can we see a picture of it.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I only have one tote I use regularly. Went to the Timbuk2 factory and had one customized with lots of interior pockets and a huge outside pocket. It is nice having the extra space for shopping. It just looks wonky when I wear it cb which I usually have to on long days.



I have 3 totes now. I will be using them all in my rotation. It's funny how I had got stuck on just a few different styles...


----------



## Reba

I think they added a couple of things (navy gloss, begonia). Wondering if there is more to come?


----------



## ms p

One gal posted last year the sale end around 2-3rd week. I'm hoping for another round of mark down. And new colors to be release soon


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Can we see a picture of it.


Here's the tote! Very casual, and - of course - camo. I'm always in jeans or joggers so this works for me. The height makes it awkward when wearing cb though. You can customize several bags online but making one that is different from their online selection requires a phone call, in person is better.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Here's the tote! Very casual, and - of course - camo. I'm always in jeans or joggers so this works for me. The height makes it awkward when wearing cb though. You can customize several bags online but making one that is different from their online selection requires a phone call, in person is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754555
> View attachment 3754556


This is very cool. Over the years I had a couple of their messenger bags. I stopped wearing them because the sound of the velco drove me nuts. I love that yours doesn't have any. They are so well made .


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 I loathe Velcro too! I used to carry an older style tote for work years ago and used it as a baby bag for awhile. It eventually got pretty beat up so I sent it back for a 20% off coupon. Held the coupon forever till this bag! Their bags are really well made and they last. Dave uses a biker backpack for his short biking commute to work.


----------



## dmc60

Velcro gets caught in my hair.  It's probably operator error,  but I don't like velcro on a bag.


----------



## Reba

Anyone tempted by the Summer Specials?  Me a lil by the Jane. I like the combo, and have never had a Jane.   But, have Black Roxy with Mineral trim..kind of similar


----------



## makn808

Black doesn't go on sale very often so it could be a good buy. Cricket got added to the sale and some of the other sale items are now at 60% off!


----------



## Stella Blue

It's very hard to resist some of these prices!


----------



## ms p

Ya I order small Belle half a day too early sigh so now I have to wait for credit. I need to practice more patience.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Black doesn't go on sale very often so it could be a good buy. Cricket got added to the sale and some of the other sale items are now at 60% off!



I am trying to remember..., if I didn't need at a different price-point, ...I still don't!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Anyone tempted by the Summer Specials?  Me a lil by the Jane. I like the combo, and have never had a Jane.   But, have Black Roxy with Mineral trim..kind of similar


I can't do the round handles on the shoulder. I love the look of it though.


----------



## Reba

Only gave in to a Platinum Leather Luster Tassel. Love [emoji173]️ my tassels and love [emoji173]️ the holidays; I will enjoy.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been carrying my bailey in dawn the last few days. I adore the color. I think this is becoming my favorite color. What is your favorite Mz color these days?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I have been carrying my bailey in dawn the last few days. I adore the color. I think this is becoming my favorite color. What is your favorite Mz color these days?



I don't think I've seen dawn IRL. Could you post a pic? 

Even though we've had our first stretch of true summer weather this past week, I have been even more colour-averse than usual. That's partly due to the fact that I seem to be stuck on rotation between regular and large black Crosby, depending on the needs of the day. I keep looking at my Azalea bags, thinking now is the time to use them but the colour just seems too much for me at the moment.


----------



## ms p

Dawn [emoji170] 

(I no longer have this)


----------



## ms p

Is Crosby holding well Namkha? Tempted to get the small or regular.


----------



## ms p

Coincidentally I'm also in blue bags and wallet. Using a leather drawstring bag past week and this week.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> Is Crosby holding well Namkha? Tempted to get the small or regular.



Yes, Crosby is proving to be such a practical bag. They soften with use, like the metros and suttons. So if I had one criticism it would be that they lack structure. But that also makes them flexible so I'm good with it. And all the sections and pockets offset that, as well. I really hope they do the Traveller in a camo.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I don't think I've seen dawn IRL. Could you post a pic?
> 
> Even though we've had our first stretch of true summer weather this past week, I have been even more colour-averse than usual. That's partly due to the fact that I seem to be stuck on rotation between regular and large black Crosby, depending on the needs of the day. I keep looking at my Azalea bags, thinking now is the time to use them but the colour just seems too much for me at the moment.


It won't load today . That's so weird because I posted it in another thread yesterday or the day before.


----------



## dcooney4

Now it loads bizarre.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I don't think I've seen dawn IRL. Could you post a pic?
> 
> Even though we've had our first stretch of true summer weather this past week, I have been even more colour-averse than usual. That's partly due to the fact that I seem to be stuck on rotation between regular and large black Crosby, depending on the needs of the day. I keep looking at my Azalea bags, thinking now is the time to use them but the colour just seems too much for me at the moment.



Hmm.., you like me, seem to be trying to convince yourself to use bags that you knew you needed for Seasons!   I am struggling with ... wtf... do I need all these bags for?!?   Crazy...I long for simplicity, yet dream for the perfect color combo at arms reach when needed.  In reality, I dare to say, we only need a few; and in reality probs only regularly reach for those few...

[emoji33]...snap out of it! .... sorry, pep-talk to me-self....   carry-on...sales to be shopped.....


----------



## makn808

Speaking of sales... Anyone find a great deal from Prime Day? I tagged a zojirushi bottle but it sold out in like 2 minutes. Boo. Got some walking shoes, but nothing exciting. I got an instant pot last year and I use it quite often.


----------



## greycat64

makn808 said:


> Speaking of sales... Anyone find a great deal from Prime Day? I tagged a zojirushi bottle but it sold out in like 2 minutes. Boo. Got some walking shoes, but nothing exciting. I got an instant pot last year and I use it quite often.


I bought a laminator.  I'm eyeing the instant pot but I'm thinking it's overkill for one person.


----------



## hb925

greycat64 said:


> I bought a laminator.  I'm eyeing the instant pot but I'm thinking it's overkill for one person.


I'm debating the instant pot too, but also think the 8 qt is overkill for two people.


----------



## makn808

I use my instant pot pretty frequently. I like to make big batches and freeze.

Just saw tiger insulated mugs on a lightning deal so grabbed one.


----------



## Reba

Hmm..been a prime member forever, but, never understood the greatness of this day...   I look for things I would always/would want to buy..and they don't seem to be featured.   Kinda like Amazon's yard sale?


----------



## makn808

They say it's supposed to be like Christmas in July, but I suspect yard sale is closer to the truth @Reba. Ended up getting a couple fire 8 tablets as well. We're pretty hard on our tablets so $49 can't be beat.


----------



## greycat64

I just stumbled across the laminator.  I've been wanting one for a while so I pulled the trigger at the great price.  But agreed, Prime Day is an exercise in frustration to me because I can't be bothered to weed through all the timed sales.  They really need a better way to search the sales.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Hmm.., you like me, seem to be trying to convince yourself to use bags that you knew you needed for Seasons!   I am struggling with ... wtf... do I need all these bags for?!?   Crazy...I long for simplicity, yet dream for the perfect color combo at arms reach when needed.  In reality, I dare to say, we only need a few; and in reality probs only regularly reach for those few...
> 
> [emoji33]...snap out of it! .... sorry, pep-talk to me-self....   carry-on...sales to be shopped.....



That's exactly it, Reba. I love every bag i have for very specific reasons. But when it comes right down to it, I actually use only a subset of what I have. For now, I've gotten rid of a boatload on non-MZWs and feel great about it. I'm sure the moment will come when I can easily let go of most of my MZWs, too. But I have to wait for that moment to come to me; it can't be forced. Otherwise I will just want to re-buy.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> Dawn [emoji170]
> 
> (I no longer have this)
> 
> View attachment 3759225





dcooney4 said:


> Now it loads bizarre.



Dawn seems to have black in it -- like Ink. Is it more of a black blue than a purple blue?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Dawn seems to have black in it -- like Ink. Is it more of a black blue than a purple blue?


It is a very dark true Navy blue . No purple !


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Dawn seems to have black in it -- like Ink. Is it more of a black blue than a purple blue?



Here's my pic of Dawn in natural light..don't own any more.., but kinda miss...,


----------



## makn808

@Reba the fall foliage makes me long for the end of summer, so pretty!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba the fall foliage makes me long for the end of summer, so pretty!



I am with ya..., I hate Summer.., this pic was taken in Nantucket during or 25th Wedding Anniversary weekend...good times..now headed towards our 27th..crap...getting old ...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I am with ya..., I hate Summer.., this pic was taken in Nantucket during or 25th Wedding Anniversary weekend...good times..now headed towards our 27th..crap...getting old ...



Me, too! Bring on winter!!!!


----------



## Reba

No MZ on The Nordstrom sale this year I guess..., not Early Access anyway...


----------



## Stella Blue

Any opinions on the mineral leather MZ bags?  I'm thinking about a small Roxy on eBay but it is all black with no contrasting colors so I don't know if it is a good looking bag IRL. Not that I need another bag...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No MZ on The Nordstrom sale this year I guess..., not Early Access anyway...


No bags I want at all. I liked the Marc Jacobs backpack but I have to many backpacks already.


----------



## dcooney4

Stella Blue said:


> Any opinions on the mineral leather MZ bags?  I'm thinking about a small Roxy on eBay but it is all black with no contrasting colors so I don't know if it is a good looking bag IRL. Not that I need another bag...


I have  the black before with mineral leather and I adore it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have  the black before with mineral leather and I adore it.



One of my faves too!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> One of my faves too!


I hate spell check sometimes. That did say Bedford but I didn't notice when it changed.


----------



## Stella Blue

dcooney4 said:


> I hate spell check sometimes. That did say Bedford but I didn't notice when it changed.


 I thought you meant that the one you have came out before the mineral leather small Roxy.  That seemed logical!  Lol!


----------



## psucutie

Hey ladies- Happy Friday!
Was at an event at the store last night.  New items are being released on Tuesday, including an entirely new line.


----------



## makn808

psucutie said:


> Hey ladies- Happy Friday!
> Was at an event at the store last night.  New items are being released on Tuesday, including an entirely new line.



Ooh! Any details on the new line? Or pics?


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Ooh! Any details on the new line? Or pics?



Apparently it will be something completely different.   That's all I got.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Apparently it will be something completely different.   That's all I got.



Hmm.., different from what?  This could be good or bad...[emoji51]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Found this on Instagram stories...


----------



## makn808

I don't see it on their IG. I must be doing something wrong. What does this mean? And what is it? Is their new line jackets and umbrellas? So confused and so excited!!!


----------



## Reba

I saw that too... top of Instagram page..on the lil circle (if you follow).  Their story popped up with that. Maybe a "waterproof" line..for commute?


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I don't see it on their IG. I must be doing something wrong. What does this mean? And what is it? Is their new line jackets and umbrellas? So confused and so excited!!!



The [emoji173]️ for Camo is deep makn..., you must have warrior roots..., or, just [emoji173]️ coolio fashion [emoji6]


----------



## makn808

@Reba you're either spying on me or somethin'!
Long story short - a psychic told my MiL I was an Aztec warrior woman in a past life. 
Really my  of camo started when my first fiance - a weekend hunter - got me my first hunting knife, boots and camo jacket. I've been hooked ever since. I just have to check myself before I leave home so I only have ONE visible piece of camo on me.
I'm a middle aged woman. Coolio is pretty unlikely but I appreciate the try!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Hey ladies- Happy Friday!
> Was at an event at the store last night.  New items are being released on Tuesday, including an entirely new line.



Hooray!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba you're either spying on me or somethin'!
> Long story short - a psychic told my MiL I was an Aztec warrior woman in a past life.
> Really my  of camo started when my first fiance - a weekend hunter - got me my first hunting knife, boots and camo jacket. I've been hooked ever since. I just have to check myself before I leave home so I only have ONE visible piece of camo on me.
> I'm a middle aged woman. Coolio is pretty unlikely but I appreciate the try!



Wait, what?...you are all good with Aztec warrior, a fiancé (first mind you) who bought you your again ~first~ hunting knife, boots and Camo jacket...and then you play all coy when I say coolio in reference to fashion...pahleese..., you miss middle age...I believe have slayed all the shy-who me coy act out of life by now!  Me..one fiancé (high school sweetheart), only knives I ever owned I chopped veggies or herbs with, boots are for warmth and Camo jacket?...from Old Navy..[emoji73]...no warrior here..wait..two kids!  Does that count? [emoji6]


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Wait, what?...you are all good with Aztec warrior, a fiancé (first mind you) who bought you your again ~first~ hunting knife, boots and Camo jacket...and then you play all coy when I say coolio in reference to fashion...pahleese..., you miss middle age...I believe have slayed all the shy-who me coy act out of life by now!  Me..one fiancé (high school sweetheart), only knives I ever owned I chopped veggies or herbs with, boots are for warmth and Camo jacket?...from Old Navy..[emoji73]...no warrior here..wait..two kids!  Does that count? [emoji6]



Absolutely counts,  my mom warrior friend!

I adore the fact that you married your HS sweetheart. It's so rare to find The One so early. The thought that the two of you grew up together and built a life from such a young age is the stuff songs are all about.

I lost that knife years ago at an airport...right when TSA cracked down on carry on items. Forgot it was in my purse. Oh well.

Yeah, first fiancé... Ended up marrying the fourth. Met late, married late, had time for one kid. 

I remember your mod shots... You definitely got the coolio thing down!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Absolutely counts,  my mom warrior friend!
> 
> I adore the fact that you married your HS sweetheart. It's so rare to find The One so early. The thought that the two of you grew up together and built a life from such a young age is the stuff songs are all about.
> 
> I lost that knife years ago at an airport...right when TSA cracked down on carry on items. Forgot it was in my purse. Oh well.
> 
> Yeah, first fiancé... Ended up marrying the fourth. Met late, married late, had time for one kid.
> 
> I remember your mod shots... You definitely got the coolio thing down!


You two are cracking me up today.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Absolutely counts,  my mom warrior friend!
> 
> I adore the fact that you married your HS sweetheart. It's so rare to find The One so early. The thought that the two of you grew up together and built a life from such a young age is the stuff songs are all about.
> 
> I lost that knife years ago at an airport...right when TSA cracked down on carry on items. Forgot it was in my purse. Oh well.
> 
> Yeah, first fiancé... Ended up marrying the fourth. Met late, married late, had time for one kid.
> 
> I remember your mod shots... You definitely got the coolio thing down!



Hmm...songs..like..Gloria Gaynor's "I Will Survive" ...., no..just kidding..(most days [emoji6])

You tho..4th fiancé...Pat Benatar's "Heartbreaker"...

...and, btw, have never seen a What's in My [emoji162] video lady whip out a hunting knife!


----------



## makn808

@Reba, more like "Dazed and Confused"


----------



## Reba

I guess we will be chatting on Tuesday girls...


----------



## Reba

I will probably use this on Black Mineral Small Roxy at Holidays too, and others...  But, before putting it away, quickly tried my new tassel on a bag I had out..here's a pic for your viewing pleasure [emoji12]...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I will probably use this on Black Mineral Small Roxy at Holidays too, and others...  But, before putting it away, quickly tried my new tassel on a bag I had out..here's a pic for your viewing pleasure [emoji12]...
> 
> View attachment 3766092


So cute! I am very sleep deprived today and I thought you monogrammed it RIP as in Rest In Peace.  I seriously need a nap.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> So cute! I am very sleep deprived today and I thought you monogrammed it RIP as in Rest In Peace.  I seriously need a nap.



I have thought that my monogram looks like that!  Not yet anyway! ☠️ ..had a chest cough since mid-May..so maybe soon...


----------



## makn808

@Reba go away cough!!!

Question, how jingly are the bells on the 'shrooms?


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @Reba go away cough!!!
> 
> Question, how jingly are the bells on the 'shrooms?


Omg if we were not in the forum your comment would be so funny and straight out of Woodstock.


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba go away cough!!!
> 
> Question, how jingly are the bells on the 'shrooms?



Ya know, I was tying it on quick, Scout was driving me crazy...and I do remember threatening him that I would tie them on his harness and he would sound like a jingle bell [emoji192]..., so kinda like [emoji348]'s on a Kitty...not too loud..


----------



## Reba

To my friends who remember last January when Scout arrived at 4.9 lbs..., now..14.4....and, just had his personal jingle bells altered...here is pic with his post-surgery collar...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> To my friends who remember last January when Scout arrived at 4.9 lbs..., now..14.4....and, just had his personal jingle bells altered...here is pic with his post-surgery collar...
> 
> View attachment 3766609


Poor guy!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> To my friends who remember last January when Scout arrived at 4.9 lbs..., now..14.4....and, just had his personal jingle bells altered...here is pic with his post-surgery collar...
> 
> View attachment 3766609


Ouch!  The cone of shame!  Poor baby.


----------



## makn808

Oh Scout, you're still as manly as ever.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Poor guy!


----------



## Reba

^^^ooops..yes, poor guy, and..Stella Blue..the plastic cone they sent him home with..he acted as though they cut his legs off...would not take a step..not eat, not sleep, not pee..you get the picture...24 hours later my daughter came Home with that donut looking thing and it was as if he had a new life.. whacko..ugh. But, he's my whacko.


----------



## Reba

The sneak peek pic from Instagram. Notice the shoulder strap on model's shoulder....


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The sneak peek pic from Instagram. Notice the shoulder strap on model's shoulder....
> View attachment 3766945


Visually it looks very pretty,but the strap looks like it might dig into the shoulder. I would need to try it in person to see if I could do it.


----------



## Reba

Makn..did you get your Micro Camo yet? [emoji6]


----------



## Reba

Overall..I am safe for now...


----------



## mariposa08

I love the floral print--wish it was a little more vibrant.  I can't decide if I would use it or not.  I ordered small sutton in pixel and luna and both went back because IRL they just seem a bit dull (JMO).  Maybe I'll just get a small item like the metro pouch (but have two metro pouches already).


----------



## psucutie

love the new thompson style


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> love the new thompson style


It looks a little "cowboy" to me.  Is that in style now?  IMO the satchel takes some from small Abbey and those who wanted open side pockets, but is 8 1/2" handle drop long enough for such a wide bag? I hope you will give us an in person update soon!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love the floral print--wish it was a little more vibrant.  I can't decide if I would use it or not.  I ordered small sutton in pixel and luna and both went back because IRL they just seem a bit dull (JMO).  Maybe I'll just get a small item like the metro pouch (but have two metro pouches already).



Looked dull to me.  But, might be pretty in real life. Acorn has a pukey look to me...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Looked dull to me.  But, might be pretty in real life. Acorn has a pukey look to me...



It's those creamy pink/white flowers that make it look dull. Too much of them in the pattern.  Plus all the colors are so muted.


----------



## psucutie

I hear that.   I am hoping the strap drop works!   I am going to try out and will let you know


----------



## psucutie

Acorn is a no for me.  Same with the floral.


----------



## makn808

@Reba I already have one! A gal on fb was selling what she thought was a small metro but it looked tiny to me so I grabbed it for a song. Ended up being an older micro from their Asia line. It's almost the same size as a small sutton, just a little deeper. Super cute size and shape.

ETA - I was mistaken, I have a mini camo metro, not a micro. Whoa that micro is small. What would you use it for?!

The floral looks so pretty, I want to see IRL pics. Wondering if Crosby would look pretty or country-ish.


----------



## Stella Blue




----------



## Stella Blue

Sorry -- I just had to post this in response to Reba's picture of Scout's new cone.  This is my mini schnauzer having collapsed in despair when he realized we weren't going to take off his Cone of Shame after surgery.  Now, back to MZ Wallace!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Sorry -- I just had to post this in response to Reba's picture of Scout's new cone.  This is my mini schnauzer having collapsed in despair when he realized we weren't going to take off his Cone of Shame after surgery.  Now, back to MZ Wallace!



Ha...ha..,  I guess they are like what they look like with those salt n' pepper beards...doggy-men..big babies!  Too funny..to know one mini schnauzer is to know all.., and..., we all know..to know one man..we pretty much can sum them up!  [emoji6]


----------



## makn808

@Stella Blue oh poor baby, the cone is as big as him! The shame is real...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

The puppy pics are killing me. So cute.

Looking forward to IRL pics from those of you lucky enough to be able to order and return free of charge. Nothing in the new release is quite right for me, but they've made some really creative mods while retaining classic features, which I like very much. And an expanded Crosby line is very promising. Regular and large have become daily staples for me and I hardly use anything else. That said, this week I'm working from home every day, so have been using navy gloss small Chelsea which i lurve. The slip pocket inside the front pocket is a very simple feature, but hugely useful; i can put my phone in the slip pocket and throw keys and wallet in the main pocket, and they are all super accessible but there's no danger of the keys scratching the phone.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The puppy pics are killing me. So cute.
> 
> Looking forward to IRL pics from those of you lucky enough to be able to order and return free of charge. Nothing in the new release is quite right for me, but they've made some really creative mods while retaining classic features, which I like very much. And an expanded Crosby line is very promising. Regular and large have become daily staples for me and I hardly use anything else. That said, this week I'm working from home every day, so have been using navy gloss small Chelsea which i lurve. The slip pocket inside the front pocket is a very simple feature, but hugely useful; i can put my phone in the slip pocket and throw keys and wallet in the main pocket, and they are all super accessible but there's no danger of the keys scratching the phone.



So interesting to hear what others are enjoying. You have so many beauties, and have fallen for your Crosby bags so hard. I had a soft-spot for that Navy Gloss..., love navy..and was on the fence so many times. Glad you got and are enjoying. My Summer has been 90% in other brand tote my daughter gave me.., partly cause it's working so well, and partly sentimental..killing me to know she will be on a [emoji574]️ soon for a semester in London. Can't hop in the car and drive a few hours for lunch, as I am used to [emoji26].  Will probably need a Fall MZ shopping fix to get me through...

Namkha, pic of Navy Gloss sometime...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

In direct sunlight navy gloss can look quite purple. I did NOT expect to like this style so much. But it's amazing. Navy gloss is carefree. I have a scarlet small Chelsea, too, and like it very much. But because it's such a blank slate design-wise, I'm always afraid it will get a blemish that will be very obvious. But gloss sheds [emoji90] like water off a duck's back. Plus I got a great deal from a gal in the FB group.  Think she still has mini and regular NG Chelsea and Marlena. Glad she decided to let small go. 







Reba, so glad you're enjoying the bag your daughter gave you. It's a beauty to be sure. Don't worry, the semester will fly by and then she'll be back within lunch distance. Just think about the impact it will have on her life. The other day I was reminiscing about the year I spent in France. That was in the early 90s, but it feels like yesterday in some ways and had such an influence on how I think about the world. This is going to be a great experience for her. And maybe you can visit?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> In direct sunlight navy gloss can look quite purple. I did NOT expect to like this style so much. But it's amazing. Navy gloss is carefree. I have a scarlet small Chelsea, too, and like it very much. But because it's such a blank slate design-wise, I'm always afraid it will get a blemish that will be very obvious. But gloss sheds [emoji90] like water off a duck's back. Plus I got a great deal from a gal in the FB group.  Think she still has mini and regular NG Chelsea and Marlena. Glad she decided to let small go.
> 
> View attachment 3768392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768393
> 
> 
> Reba, so glad you're enjoying the bag your daughter gave you. It's a beauty to be sure. Don't worry, the semester will fly by and then she'll be back within lunch distance. Just think about the impact it will have on her life. The other day I was reminiscing about the year I spent in France. That was in the early 90s, but it feels like yesterday in some ways and had such an influence on how I think about the world. This is going to be a great experience for her. And maybe you can visit?



Thanks Namkha. I will take your pep-talk to heart; I know you are right. We might visit. 
The fact that Navy Gloss sheds water and stains was what was tempting me too!  The blank flat surface on regular Bedford Chelsea is screaming "I dare you.."    If it pops back up sometime, or they do a similar..now I know!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Thanks Namkha. I will take your pep-talk to heart; I know you are right. We might visit.
> The fact that Navy Gloss sheds water and stains was what was tempting me too!  The blank flat surface on regular Bedford Chelsea is screaming "I dare you.."    If it pops back up sometime, or they do a similar..now I know!



What will she be studying across the pond?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies, crazy busy week! So glad to see the new releases. I like several things, particularly Thompson Acorn and some of the floral items, pending they don't look "granny's couch-like" in person. I ordered Venice Tote and we will see. I like the Thompson Hobo too. 

I have been using my Large Crosby and it is just awesome. Lightweight, holds my laptop when needed. Comfy straps. Perfect! 

Also enjoying Dawn Small Abbey. Love navy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So interesting to hear what others are enjoying. You have so many beauties, and have fallen for your Crosby bags so hard. I had a soft-spot for that Navy Gloss..., love navy..and was on the fence so many times. Glad you got and are enjoying. My Summer has been 90% in other brand tote my daughter gave me.., partly cause it's working so well, and partly sentimental..killing me to know she will be on a [emoji574]️ soon for a semester in London. Can't hop in the car and drive a few hours for lunch, as I am used to [emoji26].  Will probably need a Fall MZ shopping fix to get me through...
> 
> Namkha, pic of Navy Gloss sometime...



Good luck to her in London! She will love it! The time will fly by.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving the pup pics! I had a mini schnauzer as a child and still have a soft spot for them. They have unique personalities.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What will she be studying across the pond?



She is s Psychology major. My son, 17-months her senior is a Math major. They have always fought like [emoji192] and [emoji190]. God is good?, ...., or, has a sense of humor?, is teaching me a lesson?  I give...


Btw.., earlier...woodwork in the background of photos stole the show from purse...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, crazy busy week! So glad to see the new releases. I like several things, particularly Thompson Acorn and some of the floral items, pending they don't look "granny's couch-like" in person. I ordered Venice Tote and we will see. I like the Thompson Hobo too.
> 
> I have been using my Large Crosby and it is just awesome. Lightweight, holds my laptop when needed. Comfy straps. Perfect!
> 
> Also enjoying Dawn Small Abbey. Love navy.



"Granny's couch" is my fear as well. Venice Tote will be a great canvas for the print if it's a good one.

I'm holding out for Crosby series in camo.

On the FB live session (which seemed to last all of 23 seconds), Lucy revealed that the Crosby Travellers now have the pocket doohickey thing that slides over a suitcase handle. That makes a lot of sense to me. Also, there will be a special edition 10-year Jane, and they are contemplating moving away from rolled handles on Jane. They are soliciting feedback on this and on which styles their customer base would consider to be classics; apparently this is hotly debated internally. The Crosby backpack is shorter than the Metro backpack (and also .75" narrower if the website is to be believed). Depth according to the website dimensions is the same at 5.5". That may or may not be true, but when Lucy put them side by side, Crosby b/p appeared chubbier because of its relative stumpiness.


----------



## dcooney4

Some interesting new items but I would need to see them in person. 
Reba- I understand missing the kiddo. Can you go and visit? My middle son just graduated college and is about to move out to an iffy neighborhood so even though I can visit him easier I am still worried.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Some interesting new items but I would need to see them in person.
> Reba- I understand missing the kiddo. Can you go and visit? My middle son just graduated college and is about to move out to an iffy neighborhood so even though I can visit him easier I am still worried.



Being a parent doesn't get easier. Just new worries/stresses. The beat goes on...
I am sure he will do fine. Bright side is he graduated (yay), and if able to move out, must have a job (yay-yay). 
Hang in there mama...


----------



## makn808

Nice summary @NamkhaDrolma thank you!

Her side by side comparisons of styles were really helpful. That Crosby backpack looks awesome and I'm not a backpack gal. But sheesh, that's a lot to pay for a backpack. And the top loop chain strap thing would drive me crazy with its weight.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies, crazy busy week! So glad to see the new releases. I like several things, particularly Thompson Acorn and some of the floral items, pending they don't look "granny's couch-like" in person. I ordered Venice Tote and we will see. I like the Thompson Hobo too.
> 
> I have been using my Large Crosby and it is just awesome. Lightweight, holds my laptop when needed. Comfy straps. Perfect!
> 
> Also enjoying Dawn Small Abbey. Love navy.



I just had to scroll back..when you said "granny's couch-like"...I thought...I don't remember typing that.., but that's exactly what I said to my daughter; looks like a grandmother's couch...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

So, it occurred to me as DH and I were sitting outside enjoying the weather yesterday evening that navy gloss is basically the same colour as his *coughpointlesscough* sports car. The car does have purple undertones but my camera's not picking them up. 

View attachment 3769635


----------



## Reba

OMG ..I definitely need Navy Gloss...the pointless vehicle that lives here is Navy too!  The pic he sent to my phone with Scout in passenger seat with caption..Christmas Card?...was erased tho..[emoji6]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

You do! I thought I recalled a blue sports car chez Reba. Scout riding shotgun would be super cute.


----------



## makn808

@NamkhaDrolma and @Reba twin *coughpointlesscough* cars! I'd pay to see both cars side by side with matching small gloss Chelseas. 

Thanking the gods we don't have a *cough* car. He spends enough on his bike and all the apparent accessories deemed necessary for proper biking.


----------



## mariposa08

I just measured the metro cosmetic that I bought as a summer special at some point and I'm pretty sure it's the same as the micro metro tote they just put out except mine was $65 when I bought it.  Huge price increase.


----------



## makn808

That micro is so cute but so small! The cosmetic was a way better price point. >$100 for something that tiny is steep.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I just measured the metro cosmetic that I bought as a summer special at some point and I'm pretty sure it's the same as the micro metro tote they just put out except mine was $65 when I bought it.  Huge price increase.



Lol...this kills me. From cosmetic case to legit bag without changing a thing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I just had to scroll back..when you said "granny's couch-like"...I thought...I don't remember typing that.., but that's exactly what I said to my daughter; looks like a grandmother's couch...



Great minds...[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> "Granny's couch" is my fear as well. Venice Tote will be a great canvas for the print if it's a good one.
> 
> I'm holding out for Crosby series in camo.
> 
> On the FB live session (which seemed to last all of 23 seconds), Lucy revealed that the Crosby Travellers now have the pocket doohickey thing that slides over a suitcase handle. That makes a lot of sense to me. Also, there will be a special edition 10-year Jane, and they are contemplating moving away from rolled handles on Jane. They are soliciting feedback on this and on which styles their customer base would consider to be classics; apparently this is hotly debated internally. The Crosby backpack is shorter than the Metro backpack (and also .75" narrower if the website is to be believed). Depth according to the website dimensions is the same at 5.5". That may or may not be true, but when Lucy put them side by side, Crosby b/p appeared chubbier because of its relative stumpiness.



Thanks for the summary! I only caught the tail end. Glad to hear about the anniv Jane. Not sure how I feel about different straps, though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love hearing about the *coughpointlesscough* cars! My hubs has other pointless but cheaper hobbies for now but I fear a pointless car is in our future. He would choose blue too.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I just measured the metro cosmetic that I bought as a summer special at some point and I'm pretty sure it's the same as the micro metro tote they just put out except mine was $65 when I bought it.  Huge price increase.



Shysters...


----------



## Reba

The new Spectrum blue color reminds me of last Summer's River. Also, looks like Hayley has a new leather shoulder strap..Luv, maybe this one would stay on your shoulder?  Ok..going to try sleeping..migraine is keeping me from [emoji42]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The new Spectrum blue color reminds me of last Summer's River. Also, looks like Hayley has a new leather shoulder strap..Luv, maybe this one would stay on your shoulder?  Ok..going to try sleeping..migraine is keeping me from [emoji42]


Hope you feel better. Make sure you are drinking enough water.


----------



## gabz

Does anyone know if the small Nikki is being discontinued or if I have a bit of time to make this purchase? Thanks


----------



## ms p

gabz said:


> Does anyone know if the small Nikki is being discontinued or if I have a bit of time to make this purchase? Thanks



The black was on sale so I think it might be discontinued soon or perhaps redesign slightly/ "update". The bag was not sold out on last day of sale so it might reappear during next sale? This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## tickedoffchick

ms p said:


> The black was on sale so I think it might be discontinued soon or perhaps redesign slightly/ "update". The bag was not sold out on last day of sale so it might reappear during next sale? This is just my personal opinion.


I think they had something on their website showing a newer model of the Nikki, to make it easier to wear on the shoulder? HTH


----------



## gabz

Thx guess I better get on it!


----------



## Reba

tickedoffchick said:


> I think they had something on their website showing a newer model of the Nikki, to make it easier to wear on the shoulder? HTH



I think that was Toni.., but, same diff..changed one maybe both..


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So, it occurred to me as DH and I were sitting outside enjoying the weather yesterday evening that navy gloss is basically the same colour as his *coughpointlesscough* sports car. The car does have purple undertones but my camera's not picking them up.
> 
> View attachment 3769635



Scout hopped in today..snapped a pic.., I don't think he gives a [emoji90] if I get the matching [emoji164] tho...[emoji57]


----------



## estrie

Omg ❣️[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji175][emoji173]️ especially with his cone pillow. Dogs must love drop tops, srsly.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Omg ❣️[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji175][emoji173]️ especially with his cone pillow. Dogs must love drop tops, srsly.



Omg..I never go in that thing..him, he drags whoever has him on his leash to it's passenger door...  We all tell him...sorry bud..gotta wait for daddy to drive you in your car..


----------



## estrie

How do you guys use the metro pouch?

Night Garden reminds me of this painting for some reason http://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/459112 Keep in mind I flat out do not get art or museums (don't have the knowledge it seems), but since MZW describes the print as romantic I suppose maybe the print being super plant oriented... is... romantic....? Which is not what Renoir was according to the internet. Anyway, I'm really usually not into flowery prints but now I own that peachy rose Mother's Day metro (we've used it every weekend trip) and am pondering something/anything in night shade, it's weird. Like an SNL skit in which a Brie Larson character about to have a baby develops all this mom sense like using potpourri and ocean themes in bathrooms.


----------



## estrie

When they introduced Gull Grey and those Belle bags, they named one Belle Paige in the email. I haven't investigated but figured it was Paige, and maybe they accidentally added Belle to the front of it given every other bag's name. Just saw them refer to it as Belle Paige on Instagram though (while i was there looking for any info about that grandma's couch flower print). Even though it's listed as just Paige on the site maybe it's a transition?

Along with their "functional luxury" branding it's been fascinating seeing changes due to knowing about them for a while!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> How do you guys use the metro pouch?
> 
> Night Garden reminds me of this painting for some reason http://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/459112 Keep in mind I flat out do not get art or museums (don't have the knowledge it seems), but since MZW describes the print as romantic I suppose maybe the print being super plant oriented... is... romantic....? Which is not what Renoir was according to the internet. Anyway, I'm really usually not into flowery prints but now I own that peachy rose Mother's Day metro (we've used it every weekend trip) and am pondering something/anything in night shade, it's weird. Like an SNL skit in which a Brie Larson character about to have a baby develops all this mom sense like using potpourri and ocean themes in bathrooms.



Wow.., those are some potent prego hormones! Ha ha.. 

I only have a metro pouch from a Small Sutton..   I used mine as a packing pouch for odds and ends in carry-on for travel...

If you have baby #2, there's no telling what traits you may develop!  Maybe you will be our next Renoir...


----------



## mbmb

estrie said:


> How do you guys use the metro pouch?


I bought a black metro pouch with points a while back, thinking it would be handy for when I need to travel with or carry papers. I have only used it once so far , to carry a book to an author signing!  One drawback is that the zipper opening makes it not quite wide enough to put file folders in.  The price is nice, and you could also use it as a large clutch.


----------



## Reba

^^[emoji50]...I get 'cha now Estrie..the Metro Pouch item, looks like a clutch, sold separately...never mind..don't have...


----------



## dmc60

mbmb said:


> I bought a black metro pouch with points a while back, thinking it would be handy for when I need to travel with or carry papers. I have only used it once so far , to carry a book to an author signing!  One drawback is that the zipper opening makes it not quite wide enough to put file folders in.  The price is nice, and you could also use it as a large clutch.



I use my metro pouch as a knitting bag - it's just the right size!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> I use my metro pouch as a knitting bag - it's just the right size!



Nice use!  The larger size metros would make great large knitting bags too!  Aw, my mom would have loved that; she was such a talented knitter most of her life. Always had a project going.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> How do you guys use the metro pouch?
> 
> Night Garden reminds me of this painting for some reason http://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/459112 Keep in mind I flat out do not get art or museums (don't have the knowledge it seems), but since MZW describes the print as romantic I suppose maybe the print being super plant oriented... is... romantic....? Which is not what Renoir was according to the internet. Anyway, I'm really usually not into flowery prints but now I own that peachy rose Mother's Day metro (we've used it every weekend trip) and am pondering something/anything in night shade, it's weird. Like an SNL skit in which a Brie Larson character about to have a baby develops all this mom sense like using potpourri and ocean themes in bathrooms.



It's a good ipad holder. Wish it held file folders. Haha! Love that SNL concept!! You're right about the print. I love art museums and it does remind me of several paintings I've seen. I got my Venice Tote and like it. Here's a pic of the print.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Scout hopped in today..snapped a pic.., I don't think he gives a [emoji90] if I get the matching [emoji164] tho...[emoji57]
> View attachment 3772729



Love this! Still wearing his donut!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> It's a good ipad holder. Wish it held file folders. Haha! Love that SNL concept!! You're right about the print. I love art museums and it does remind me of several paintings I've seen. I got my Venice Tote and like it. Here's a pic of the print.
> 
> View attachment 3773903


Stunning


----------



## Beth24

estrie said:


> How do you guys use the metro pouch?
> 
> Night Garden reminds me of this painting for some reason http://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/459112 Keep in mind I flat out do not get art or museums (don't have the knowledge it seems), but since MZW describes the print as romantic I suppose maybe the print being super plant oriented... is... romantic....? Which is not what Renoir was according to the internet. Anyway, I'm really usually not into flowery prints but now I own that peachy rose Mother's Day metro (we've used it every weekend trip) and am pondering something/anything in night shade, it's weird. Like an SNL skit in which a Brie Larson character about to have a baby develops all this mom sense like using potpourri and ocean themes in bathrooms.



I use mine when I travel--held all our passports and other important docs on our trip. I'd just put that directly in the hotel room safe each time we checked in. I use it for my KINDLE and iPad as well.


----------



## psucutie

Wanted to report back on the bags I got that were new shapes.

Thompson- what a waste of a bag.  Its like a small mia but with less organization.  No back zipper (aka smooth backside) and the front pockets are too small for a phone.  With the hobo being out, that's your best bet.

Thompson satchel.  I like this bag, but decided after a day its not love and is going back.  I feel like the nubuck will rub off on everything, and the strap drop is small like a baby jane, which will be a problem over a coat.  My phone did fit in the side slip pockets, so that was a plus.

Finally crosby tote (i've christened it Totsby) is love.  This is a great n/s bag if you have a medium/large but not extra large amount to carry.  A pocket for everything and the straps are very comfy.  Also comes with every crosby strap imagineable (chain, cross body, long shoulder).  

My one complaint is we need more colors of crosby.  I am not a floral lover (whomever said it is like your grandmother's couch I am in 100% agreement) and black is the only color right now for traveler and Totsby.  I got rid of my regular size crosby and have the small crosby (Smosby) in gull grey, so i just need to get the other two in other colors.  Really wish they did spectrum for the crosby.


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> Wanted to report back on the bags I got that were new shapes.
> 
> Thompson satchel.  I like this bag, but decided after a day its not love and is going back.  I feel like the nubuck will rub off on everything, and the strap drop is small like a baby jane, which will be a problem over a coat.  My phone did fit in the side slip pockets, so that was a plus.


With that short handle drop on the satchel, I would expect the nubuck to discolor due to body moisture/oils if shoulder carried in warm weather, sleeveless and short sleeves.  I wonder what they were thinking with the lack of usable pockets in the Thompsons.


----------



## psucutie

mbmb said:


> With that short handle drop on the satchel, I would expect the nubuck to discolor due to body moisture/oils if shoulder carried in warm weather, sleeveless and short sleeves.  I wonder what they were thinking with the lack of usable pockets in the Thompsons.



Agreed.   The outer pockets are my favorite features on the MZW bags.   Frankie has pockets for my phone and work id, and the smaller ones for metro card/keys.  Same with Jane, abbey tote, Crosby line.  I actually love the crosby traveler the most because it has the outer pockets for phone/work ID and the smaller zips for phone/metro card.

With phones getting bigger in size they need to change the pockets to fit them.   I feel like we will be seeing a lot of the thompson styles on sale.

Someone in the FB group said Totsby and Clara were the most popular of the new bags.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Wanted to report back on the bags I got that were new shapes.
> 
> Thompson- what a waste of a bag.  Its like a small mia but with less organization.  No back zipper (aka smooth backside) and the front pockets are too small for a phone.  With the hobo being out, that's your best bet.
> 
> Thompson satchel.  I like this bag, but decided after a day its not love and is going back.  I feel like the nubuck will rub off on everything, and the strap drop is small like a baby jane, which will be a problem over a coat.  My phone did fit in the side slip pockets, so that was a plus.
> 
> Finally crosby tote (i've christened it Totsby) is love.  This is a great n/s bag if you have a medium/large but not extra large amount to carry.  A pocket for everything and the straps are very comfy.  Also comes with every crosby strap imagineable (chain, cross body, long shoulder).
> 
> My one complaint is we need more colors of crosby.  I am not a floral lover (whomever said it is like your grandmother's couch I am in 100% agreement) and black is the only color right now for traveler and Totsby.  I got rid of my regular size crosby and have the small crosby (Smosby) in gull grey, so i just need to get the other two in other colors.  Really wish they did spectrum for the crosby.



Glad you found one winner in the bunch!  The tote sounds great. Yes, more colors!  Probably, now that the line is selling so well, this is in the works. 
Thompson looks like one of those one and done lines to me...  Bring back Mia and Alice in place of those two you tried!
Thanks for the reviews!  Enjoy your tote!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Wanted to report back on the bags I got that were new shapes.
> 
> Thompson- what a waste of a bag.  Its like a small mia but with less organization.  No back zipper (aka smooth backside) and the front pockets are too small for a phone.  With the hobo being out, that's your best bet.
> 
> Thompson satchel.  I like this bag, but decided after a day its not love and is going back.  I feel like the nubuck will rub off on everything, and the strap drop is small like a baby jane, which will be a problem over a coat.  My phone did fit in the side slip pockets, so that was a plus.
> 
> Finally crosby tote (i've christened it Totsby) is love.  This is a great n/s bag if you have a medium/large but not extra large amount to carry.  A pocket for everything and the straps are very comfy.  Also comes with every crosby strap imagineable (chain, cross body, long shoulder).
> 
> My one complaint is we need more colors of crosby.  I am not a floral lover (whomever said it is like your grandmother's couch I am in 100% agreement) and black is the only color right now for traveler and Totsby.  I got rid of my regular size crosby and have the small crosby (Smosby) in gull grey, so i just need to get the other two in other colors.  Really wish they did spectrum for the crosby.



Great summary, thanks!

Just curious, why did you choose to keep Totsby over Regsby? Was it simply because for a horizontal orientation you prefer Travsby and having both in black was too much? Would you say capacity is about the same in Totsby and Regbsy? 

A hearty second to your call for more Crosby colours. A rich wine colour and camo would be my votes!


----------



## psucutie

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great summary, thanks!
> 
> Just curious, why did you choose to keep Totsby over Regsby? Was it simply because for a horizontal orientation you prefer Travsby and having both in black was too much? Would you say capacity is about the same in Totsby and Regbsy?
> 
> A hearty second to your call for more Crosby colours. A rich wine colour and camo would be my votes!


Thats a great question.  I originally bought Crosby as a vacation bag.  I used on a cruise in January and it does get slightly bulky with the strap drop if you fill completely.  I used Smosby on a two and a half week trip around Europe and it was the perfect size.  Wore crossbody most of the time and fit my camera (was able to clip on an extra lens in a pouch to change into).  Had the chain strap for shoulder carry.   Since I didnt really carry crosby as an everyday bag it had to go.  Totsby is great for work.  Lots of pockets and very comfy on the shoulder.  

I want to get traveler in a different color (maybe dawn when it is back in stock).


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this! Still wearing his donut!





He is!  Going to vet today to get the [emoji108] to take it off..., although, I actually think he's going to miss it!  Makes a great pillow...like one of those [emoji574]️ neckie pillows [emoji23]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 3775831
> 
> He is!  Going to vet today to get the [emoji108] to take it off..., although, I actually think he's going to miss it!  Makes a great pillow...like one of those [emoji574]️ neckie pillows [emoji23]


He is just so adorable!


----------



## makn808

@Reba your adorable fur face makes me want to get a fur face too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3775831
> 
> He is!  Going to vet today to get the [emoji108] to take it off..., although, I actually think he's going to miss it!  Makes a great pillow...like one of those [emoji574]️ neckie pillows [emoji23]



That's what I was thinking! Looks like an awesome travel pillow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Wanted to report back on the bags I got that were new shapes.
> 
> Thompson- what a waste of a bag.  Its like a small mia but with less organization.  No back zipper (aka smooth backside) and the front pockets are too small for a phone.  With the hobo being out, that's your best bet.
> 
> Thompson satchel.  I like this bag, but decided after a day its not love and is going back.  I feel like the nubuck will rub off on everything, and the strap drop is small like a baby jane, which will be a problem over a coat.  My phone did fit in the side slip pockets, so that was a plus.
> 
> Finally crosby tote (i've christened it Totsby) is love.  This is a great n/s bag if you have a medium/large but not extra large amount to carry.  A pocket for everything and the straps are very comfy.  Also comes with every crosby strap imagineable (chain, cross body, long shoulder).
> 
> My one complaint is we need more colors of crosby.  I am not a floral lover (whomever said it is like your grandmother's couch I am in 100% agreement) and black is the only color right now for traveler and Totsby.  I got rid of my regular size crosby and have the small crosby (Smosby) in gull grey, so i just need to get the other two in other colors.  Really wish they did spectrum for the crosby.



I love the Crosby Tote but it is similar in size to Large Crosby, which is complete love for me. I would feel guilty having both. But I really like it. Agree that we must have colors in the Crosby line. Sooner rather than later!


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Thats a great question.  I originally bought Crosby as a vacation bag.  I used on a cruise in January and it does get slightly bulky with the strap drop if you fill completely.  I used Smosby on a two and a half week trip around Europe and it was the perfect size.  Wore crossbody most of the time and fit my camera (was able to clip on an extra lens in a pouch to change into).  Had the chain strap for shoulder carry.   Since I didnt really carry crosby as an everyday bag it had to go.  Totsby is great for work.  Lots of pockets and very comfy on the shoulder.
> 
> I want to get traveler in a different color (maybe dawn when it is back in stock).



I got Small Crosby in Dawn and love it. It has replaced all other weekend bags. Love the size, lightweight feel, and strap options. And Dawn goes with jeans and other casual outfits. Perfect! I would definitely use it for travel.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I got Small Crosby in Dawn and love it. It has replaced all other weekend bags. Love the size, lightweight feel, and strap options. And Dawn goes with jeans and other casual outfits. Perfect! I would definitely use it for travel.



Luv, you don't find this bag awkwardly boxy/bulky under the arm? ...this I think was Mariposa's observation

I could have that wrong...


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> I got Small Crosby in Dawn and love it. It has replaced all other weekend bags. Love the size, lightweight feel, and strap options. And Dawn goes with jeans and other casual outfits. Perfect! I would definitely use it for travel.


I feel the same way about smosby in gull grey


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Luv, you don't find this bag awkwardly boxy/bulky under the arm? ...this I think was Mariposa's observation
> 
> I could have that wrong...



My regular crosby was more boxy with the strap drop of the flat straps than the small.  The small is a perfect size.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> My regular crosby was more boxy with the strap drop of the flat straps than the small.  The small is a perfect size.



I may be confused with all the sizes..., thank you..that was probably it!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I may be confused with all the sizes..., thank you..that was probably it!


I am getting confused too. I really need to see them in person.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I got Small Crosby in Dawn and love it. It has replaced all other weekend bags. Love the size, lightweight feel, and strap options. And Dawn goes with jeans and other casual outfits. Perfect! I would definitely use it for travel.



I wasn't really considering smosby until now. Thanks, Luv [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I wasn't really considering smosby until now. Thanks, Luv [emoji6][emoji8]



Luv has a knack for making us want to spend mo' [emoji383]..., yes, thanks Luv...[emoji8][emoji57]


----------



## dcooney4

Is this new? It looked fun but I didn't like the feel of it.


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> Is this new? It looked fun but I didn't like the feel of it.


This looks like the lacquer line that did a few years back.  I remember accidentally ordering a savoy with that material and hating it.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Is this new? It looked fun but I didn't like the feel of it.


Yep that's new.  I'm not really a fan of the black lacquer.  I have a metro I got for cheap, but it squeaks and is stiff.  I'm normally a fan of their coated metros (garnet, steel, sahara) but not the lacquer.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Yep that's new.  I'm not really a fan of the black lacquer.  I have a metro I got for cheap, but it squeaks and is stiff.  I'm normally a fan of their coated metros (garnet, steel, sahara) but not the lacquer.



I always liked the look of Black Laquer..so patent leather like..but, was afraid of the cheapy squeak...I guess I am glad I passed on it...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I always liked the look of Black Laquer..so patent leather like..but, was afraid of the cheapy squeak...I guess I am glad I passed on it...


It looked very pretty but felt strange for me. Though I am sure many will love it.


----------



## Reba

I wish MZ were inspiring me more these days..today I am in Henri Bendel..all Summered up..


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I wish MZ were inspiring me more these days..today I am in Henri Bendel..all Summered up..
> View attachment 3778433



Love everything about this picture but especially the DAFFODILLIES!! [emoji272][emoji272][emoji272]

Is that a twilly made by your friend?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love everything about this picture but especially the DAFFODILLIES!! [emoji272][emoji272][emoji272]
> 
> Is that a twilly made by your friend?


Ditto!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love everything about this picture but especially the DAFFODILLIES!! [emoji272][emoji272][emoji272]
> 
> Is that a twilly made by your friend?



Yes, my bestie Michele (aka, adorn it with a bow on Etsy).  You can't have a frown on wearing a bright yellow bag!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Yes, my bestie Michele (aka, adorn it with a bow on Etsy).  You can't have a frown on wearing a bright yellow bag!



Agreed! My Bal Day is that colour! [emoji295]️

Just ordered daffodil and chickadees! So excited. Your bags look great in those photos, too [emoji1417]


----------



## makn808

@Reba that bag is a ray of pure sunshine. Love how happy it is!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Photo credit: Adorn It With a Bow on Etsy.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Agreed! My Bal Day is that colour! [emoji295]️
> 
> Just ordered daffodil and chickadees! So excited. Your bags look great in those photos, too [emoji1417]



Oh yay!  She's a great seller to support. Cares for her Alzheimer's mom in her home, is a great mom and a friend since Kindergarten!


----------



## makn808

Gah! So cute!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  She's a great seller to support. Cares for her Alzheimer's mom in her home, is a great mom and a friend since Kindergarten!



How lovely to have such a long-time friend. She sounds like a wonderful person. [emoji173]️

I've been meaning to check out her shop after admiring her pieces on your bags. Not sure why it took me so long


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> How lovely to have such a long-time friend. She sounds like a wonderful person. [emoji173]️
> 
> I've been meaning to check out her shop after admiring her pieces on your bags. Not sure why it took me so long



She is the best. Makes a beautiful product too! [emoji166]


----------



## ame

estrie said:


> Thought someone asked for picture of iPhone 7/7+ in an abbey wristlet. Here is a 7 in the wristlet. And a curious baby hand. There's lots of room. It's hardly much difference on the outside.
> 
> View attachment 3749746
> 
> View attachment 3749748


THANK YOU THANK YOU! Sad that the end broke for you but thankful for this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  She's a great seller to support. Cares for her Alzheimer's mom in her home, is a great mom and a friend since Kindergarten!



I bought a few of her bows too! I got sailboats and pups!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I wish MZ were inspiring me more these days..today I am in Henri Bendel..all Summered up..
> View attachment 3778433



I absolutely love this color. Just so cheery!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I may be confused with all the sizes..., thank you..that was probably it!



Yep, the small isn't a boxy problem since it doesn't sit under the arm. I really like it. Will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, the small isn't a boxy problem since it doesn't sit under the arm. I really like it. Will post some pics this weekend.



That would be great Luv. It's about the only bag I am looking at. I love the Small Abbey Tote too, but probably don't need - although have been enjoying tote style lately.


----------



## Stella Blue

I went to Bloomies to try on MZW bags (I do this fairly often!), and fell in love with the Dawn (aka almost navy blue) small Crosby.  I think it is a gorgeous bag -- stylish, practical and comfortable.  Looks great in the grey gull, too.  I've never paid full price for an MZW bag, but I'm sorely tempted...


----------



## makn808

@Stella Blue do you have any points with mzw? They'll issue a code or something similar around Aug 1 or 2ish for redemption. Then you could get Dawn small Crosby at a discount.


----------



## Stella Blue

makn808 said:


> @Stella Blue do you have any points with mzw? They'll issue a code or something similar around Aug 1 or 2ish for redemption. Then you could get Dawn small Crosby at a discount.


Unfortunately (maybe), I don't buy enough bags from MZW to earn any points.  I've either gotten my bags from their sales or from ebay.  I'll rationalized the purchase somehow -- I do have a birthday coming up in a few weeks!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Oh yay!  She's a great seller to support. Cares for her Alzheimer's mom in her home, is a great mom and a friend since Kindergarten!



Omg all the amazing things, you're both so lucky to have each other!!! 

Glad I now know where the bows were coming from. I always thought they were scarves, sometimes they are? I wear many large scarves but smaller ones and more dressy ones (a la Hermes) are not really me, but they go nicely on certain bags if they'll stay on. Bows!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Omg all the amazing things, you're both so lucky to have each other!!!
> 
> Glad I now know where the bows were coming from. I always thought they were scarves, sometimes they are? I wear many large scarves but smaller ones and more dressy ones (a la Hermes) are not really me, but they go nicely on certain bags if they'll stay on. Bows!



Lucky, yes. She is great to share the whole wacky [emoji162] obsession with [emoji4] and a great friend overall. The bows are really fun - and, quite addictive once you start. At times, I find it occupies my need for change and is cheaper than a brand new bag!  She's having fun picking out some Fall fabrics now.


----------



## Stella Blue

Where'd everybody go? [emoji54]. It's been so quiet here these past few days!


----------



## dcooney4

Stella Blue said:


> Where'd everybody go? [emoji54]. It's been so quiet here these past few days!


I couldn't find the thread this morning.  I keep reaching for my Luna small roxy. I can't believe I like a print so much. I know that sounds strange but I usually stick to solids. I bought a Different brand bag in a print and a month later it is already gone. What bag did you get that surprised you by how much you ended up liking it?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Last night I had moss Jane all packed up and ready to go to the office, but this morning I made a last minute switch back into large Crosby. I may be selling all my Jane's in the near future. That said, I ignored Jane for years  but fell in love when I finally tried her. Such a great size.


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Last night I had moss Jane all packed up and ready to go to the office, but this morning I made a last minute switch back into large Crosby. I may be selling all my Jane's in the near future. That said, I ignored Jane for years  but fell in love when I finally tried her. Such a great size.


"Regular" Crosby (neither large nor small!) surprised me.  Styles seem to go bigger for some years then smaller again.  While I could never go as small as Paige, for example, Jane which seems so large to me this year, was my fave for a couple of years.  I hope in a year or two, or if I suddenly have to carry more stuff, Jane will again be more appealing.


----------



## Reba

I am looking forward to Fall!  Summer does not inspire me to do anything - including changing handbags. This Fall I will get back to 2 - 3 different per week. August..my focus is healthy eating and sweating a lot. Feeling [emoji200] after having 2 bouts of months long upper respiratory this year. At my age, can't be inactive too long before it catches up. 
Dcooney so glad you love Luna!  That one could have gone either way!  So glad it's a thumbs up [emoji106] 
Namkha - don't give up on those Jane's just yet..moods change...or, maybe just save your very fave 1 or 2.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Last night I had moss Jane all packed up and ready to go to the office, but this morning I made a last minute switch back into large Crosby. I may be selling all my Jane's in the near future. That said, I ignored Jane for years  but fell in love when I finally tried her. Such a great size.


This happened when I discovered small Roxy. Visually she is not quite as pretty as baby Jane but the comfort level and  crossbody option got me. Now if it would only come out in dawn with not easily scratched handles I would buy a third one. I now no longer have any baby janes.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am looking forward to Fall!  Summer does not inspire me to do anything - including changing handbags. This Fall I will get back to 2 - 3 different per week. August..my focus is healthy eating and sweating a lot. Feeling [emoji200] after having 2 bouts of months long upper respiratory this year. At my age, can't be inactive too long before it catches up.
> Dcooney so glad you love Luna!  That one could have gone either way!  So glad it's a thumbs up [emoji106]
> Namkha - don't give up on those Jane's just yet..moods change...or, maybe just save your very fave 1 or 2.


I hope you are feeling better. I am trying to eat better and move more.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Not doing anything with the Jane's yet. Will see how things settle. Maybe I'll need a change from LaCrosby. But I could see myself potentially replacing them all with a metallic LaRoxy. My only beef with the Roxy line is the thread in the handles is so thick and scratchy. That and, as you say, dcooney, they are just not quite as pretty as the Jane's. Maybe if they come out with Large Abbey in a good colour...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you are feeling better. I am trying to eat better and move more.



Finally feeling better!  Working out and dieting...onward and hopefully downward on the scale!

I am with you on love for Small Roxy!  Have my 3...Poppy, Blue Camo and Black Mineral. Love them all.  And, they have that D-ring for my scarves.


----------



## MillieMilan

Just saw a MZW Paige knock-off on Amazon & Ebay, the brand is Korvara.  This really bugs me, one of the reasons I liked MZW bags so much was because you didn't see them everywhere.  Every time I see a fake Michael Kors bag it sticks out like a sore thumb,  I think all the fakes ruined that line.  Just my opinion, please share yours.


----------



## ms p

I like mzw for the practical pockets, functional multi style option on a single bag and the worry free nylon. Recently I saw a lot of bags with good pockets placement especially the workhorse backpack type. Makes me wonder should I still spend as much on mzw. Some leather bags are getting lighter weight too. Once I start to compare the style and price with other brands I do feel I don't need so many mzw. I missed more feminine style like Bea.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I like mzw for the practical pockets, functional multi style option on a single bag and the worry free nylon. Recently I saw a lot of bags with good pockets placement especially the workhorse backpack type. Makes me wonder should I still spend as much on mzw. Some leather bags are getting lighter weight too. Once I start to compare the style and price with other brands I do feel I don't need so many mzw. I missed more feminine style like Bea.



I think you could be right...especially, if they come out with questionable new like suede panels on nylon..not a fan of that combo..or the styles it's on btw. I was agreeing with dcooney, love Small Roxy for example...but, is not the prettiest bag ever. A friend has and feels it is too frumpy--probably


----------



## psucutie

Has anyone spent their reward points yet?  Im personally am waiting for new releases in a few weeks (last year they were released another round on August 18), unless a summer Friday speaks to me.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I like mzw for the practical pockets, functional multi style option on a single bag and the worry free nylon. Recently I saw a lot of bags with good pockets placement especially the workhorse backpack type. Makes me wonder should I still spend as much on mzw. Some leather bags are getting lighter weight too. Once I start to compare the style and price with other brands I do feel I don't need so many mzw. I missed more feminine style like Bea.


I have sold all the Mz bags that didn't work for me. Now I only have ones I truely love. I buy lots of different brands but I always seem to come back to Mz. They are what I reach for the most. I also have way to many bags so doing things my way may not be good for you. I am down sizing a bit because some just never get worn.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have sold all the Mz bags that didn't work for me. Now I only have ones I truely love. I buy lots of different brands but I always seem to come back to Mz. They are what I reach for the most. I also have way to many bags so doing things my way may not be good for you. I am down sizing a bit because some just never get worn.



I love all of my MZ's too. I am not overly thrilled with a lot of new styles in the last few seasons. But, I guess my closet, wallet etc. are good with that. My entire purse collection is around 20-something. Not too bad. I try to look to see what to wean next..can't seem to do without any at the moment...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I love all of my MZ's too. I am not overly thrilled with a lot of new styles in the last few seasons. But, I guess my closet, wallet etc. are good with that. My entire purse collection is around 20-something. Not too bad. I try to look to see what to wean next..can't seem to do without any at the moment...


You are amazing. If I ever got down to twenty bags I think my husband would faint and wonder if I was feeling well.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You are amazing. If I ever got down to twenty bags I think my husband would faint and wonder if I was feeling well.



Ha, ha...twenty-something to be fair...and, bought another Henri Bendel on Sale (60% off, and my fave style of theirs) how could I resist. Haven't received yet.., hoping it will be in good condition. They've had some quality control issues as of late..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ha, ha...twenty-something to be fair...and, bought another Henri Bendel on Sale (60% off, and my fave style of theirs) how could I resist. Haven't received yet.., hoping it will be in good condition. They've had some quality control issues as of late..


Oh I hope it comes in good condition. My dd loves them and hasn't had any issues.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh I hope it comes in good condition. My dd loves them and hasn't had any issues.



Good to hear. Mostly great quality..just a few unlucky I guess..; then friend got unlucky on a purchase too. They did correct when they could..; but, when things sellout it's a bummer


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I love all of my MZ's too. I am not overly thrilled with a lot of new styles in the last few seasons. But, I guess my closet, wallet etc. are good with that. My entire purse collection is around 20-something. Not too bad. I try to look to see what to wean next..can't seem to do without any at the moment...



I love to hear when one is satisfied and happy with what they own. I've a "always looking for what to buy next" habit problem. 



dcooney4 said:


> You are amazing. If I ever got down to twenty bags I think my husband would faint and wonder if I was feeling well.



Haha this makes me laugh out loud [emoji3] 


I don't really have a bag total number problem. I cannot stand clutter and my closet space is highly limited. My big problem is endless looking and buying and selling. Need to learn to be contented [emoji20]


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have sold all the Mz bags that didn't work for me. Now I only have ones I truely love. I buy lots of different brands but I always seem to come back to Mz. They are what I reach for the most. I also have way to many bags so doing things my way may not be good for you. I am down sizing a bit because some just never get worn.



I think it is good to refresh our collection. Our taste and lifestyle changes over time.


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> Has anyone spent their reward points yet?  Im personally am waiting for new releases in a few weeks (last year they were released another round on August 18), unless a summer Friday speaks to me.



Hoping for a good Fri special this week [emoji175]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I think you could be right...especially, if they come out with questionable new like suede panels on nylon..not a fan of that combo..or the styles it's on btw. I was agreeing with dcooney, love Small Roxy for example...but, is not the prettiest bag ever. A friend has and feels it is too frumpy--probably



The suede is really not for me. The Thompson collection looks great. Visually tempting and I really love the braided detail. But not for me when I dissect the bag detail. And with all bags I've accepted the fact that no one bag can please all [emoji5] my gf said I'm super picky when it comes to bag [emoji849]


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Not doing anything with the Jane's yet. Will see how things settle. Maybe I'll need a change from LaCrosby. But I could see myself potentially replacing them all with a metallic LaRoxy. My only beef with the Roxy line is the thread in the handles is so thick and scratchy. That and, as you say, dcooney, they are just not quite as pretty as the Jane's. Maybe if they come out with Large Abbey in a good colour...



Happy to know large Crosby is working great for ü [emoji255][emoji4] I've been looking to try Crosby.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I love to hear when one is satisfied and happy with what they own. I've a "always looking for what to buy next" habit problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha this makes me laugh out loud [emoji3]
> 
> 
> I don't really have a bag total number problem. I cannot stand clutter and my closet space is highly limited. My big problem is endless looking and buying and selling. Need to learn to be contented [emoji20]


Don't feel bad I do a lot of this as well. This year I have been working very hard at selling the things that don't really work for me and replacing them with things that do. I sold most of my large bags and almost all the bags with rolled handles that hurt shoulder. A lot of them were worn once or twice and looked brand new and it really bugged me to sell them. Then I had some I used often and just didn't want anymore, but no guilt on selling those. It is a process. I now have quite a bit of open closet space. I also find I am quite happy using both premier and contemporary bags. Know what really works for you and stick with that.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> Don't feel bad I do a lot of this as well. This year I have been working very hard at selling the things that don't really work for me and replacing them with things that do. I sold most of my large bags and almost all the bags with rolled handles that hurt shoulder. A lot of them were worn once or twice and looked brand new and it really bugged me to sell them. Then I had some I used often and just didn't want anymore, but no guilt on selling those. It is a process. I now have quite a bit of open closet space. I also find I am quite happy using both premier and contemporary bags. Know what really works for you and stick with that.



Same.  Someone told me I am not a museum.  And I keep telling myself that and unloading bags.


----------



## psucutie

Summer weekend special is a sneak preview of magnet before it's released on September 19.  a) I dont believe that is a special and B) im not really drawn to magnet based on the constrasting leather.  Maybe the pictures are just off on their website, but i would rather have dawn.


----------



## ms p

The magnet leather color looks odd. It actually looks like dawn leather on my screen lol. Hope to see irl pics soon. How about a special one off color for the weekend only since it's a special at full price blah.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Summer weekend special is a sneak preview of magnet before it's released on September 19.  a) I dont believe that is a special and B) im not really drawn to magnet based on the constrasting leather.  Maybe the pictures are just off on their website, but i would rather have dawn.



I agree that this is not a "special", other than allowing you to pay in advance for a bag you will receive in over a month. Sounds more like short-term financing to me. 

I'm also a little disappointed that the Crosby grouping is now available in black and two shades of grey. Magnet is lovely but it's not going to make me buy something i already have in black.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Same.  Someone told me I am not a museum.  And I keep telling myself that and unloading bags.



Something I read along the same lines: Just because it's beautiful doesn't mean I need to own it.


----------



## makn808

I like magnet crosby! I don't usually carry black so I was hoping for a grey that I wouldn't muck up. Going to use points to try out small crosby. Would be been even better at a summer Friday discount though.


----------



## Missaggie

I just got the Crosby crossbody in black and really love it. It's the perfect size for me, lightweight enough, and goes with my casual style. I've already gotten compliments on it as well.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Summer weekend special is a sneak preview of magnet before it's released on September 19.  a) I dont believe that is a special and B) im not really drawn to magnet based on the constrasting leather.  Maybe the pictures are just off on their website, but i would rather have dawn.



It's "Special" like all the "Special" Halloween [emoji517] [emoji516] we could buy since July...  gee thanks [emoji200]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Last night I had moss Jane all packed up and ready to go to the office, but this morning I made a last minute switch back into large Crosby. I may be selling all my Jane's in the near future. That said, I ignored Jane for years  but fell in love when I finally tried her. Such a great size.



We are having the same experience! I will hang onto a few Janes but also plan on letting some go.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MillieMilan said:


> Just saw a MZW Paige knock-off on Amazon & Ebay, the brand is Korvara.  This really bugs me, one of the reasons I liked MZW bags so much was because you didn't see them everywhere.  Every time I see a fake Michael Kors bag it sticks out like a sore thumb,  I think all the fakes ruined that line.  Just my opinion, please share yours.



Agree - hate knock offs. Prefer brands that aren't susceptible to that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Finally feeling better!  Working out and dieting...onward and hopefully downward on the scale!
> 
> I am with you on love for Small Roxy!  Have my 3...Poppy, Blue Camo and Black Mineral. Love them all.  And, they have that D-ring for my scarves.



Glad you're feeling better. I know what you mean. I've had my first real off year health-wise, and it's really opened my eyes to the importance of taking care of oneself. It sounds obvious but it's easy to lose sight of self care when things get busy. And then your system is out of whack and illnesses can become more difficult to shake.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Same.  Someone told me I am not a museum.  And I keep telling myself that and unloading bags.



Good advice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today I had a chance to see the full Crosby line of bags in person, in black. Really liked them all. I have Large Crosby in black and it's been a frequent companion. So I jumped on Magnet today in the Tote. Will share pics - it's already shipped!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I should add that I also got to see the floral pattern in the oxford bags as well. I think I like it best in the smaller sized bags and the pouches.


----------



## dcooney4

Missaggie said:


> I just got the Crosby crossbody in black and really love it. It's the perfect size for me, lightweight enough, and goes with my casual style. I've already gotten compliments on it as well.


That's wonderful that it is working so well for you. I love when a bag really works with both my casual style and is functional. Congrats!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Today I had a chance to see the full Crosby line of bags in person, in black. Really liked them all. I have Large Crosby in black and it's been a frequent companion. So I jumped on Magnet today in the Tote. Will share pics - it's already shipped!



Seems that Crosby is making a few fall for her!


----------



## mbmb

LuvAllBags said:


> I should add that I also got to see the floral pattern in the oxford bags as well. I think I like it best in the smaller sized bags and the pouches.


I ordered Ariana in the floral pattern because I loved the print on the website sample, but I got one reminiscent of "grandma's couch," and returned it right away. With small bags you get a pop of floral, but you also only get a small section of the print which is hit or miss.  Better to choose in person.  On Ariana I also didn't like the hard leather, and zippers didn't look substantial.


----------



## ms p

I like the pics of small Sutton in the floral print. It seems to be a good in between size and undisrupted print. If I use the metro pouch that will be my pick but honestly what do I use a pouch for that is longer than my bag [emoji28] desk display [emoji849]


----------



## estrie

psucutie said:


> Same.  Someone told me I am not a museum.  And I keep telling myself that and unloading bags.



Oh shoot, I keep what I call museum shoes lol. Items I know I can't wear due to everything (heel height, effort to lace, style+practical use) but choose to keep on a shoe shelf to admire. Small collection but might be time to cut that out.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I like the pics of small Sutton in the floral print. It seems to be a good in between size and undisrupted print. If I use the metro pouch that will be my pick but honestly what do I use a pouch for that is longer than my bag [emoji28] desk display [emoji849]



I think they styled the Small Metro in Grandma Floral perfectly in the current cover pic...denim jacket/pleat skirt...love it with that!  The denim gives it enough edge to kick Grandma to the curb..[emoji149][emoji70]
Sorry Gram...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I think they styled the Small Metro in Grandma Floral perfectly in the current cover pic...denim jacket/pleat skirt...love it with that!  The denim gives it enough edge to kick Grandma to the curb..[emoji149][emoji70]
> Sorry Gram...
> View attachment 3786590



I like that too! Except I cannot do hand carry bag. The straps are too fat/ wide to fit well over my shoulder. I get mad when straps keep slipping off. 

My other problem is I don't pick a bag to match my clothes for the day. I wear dresses almost daily. The bag needs to go with both solid and prints. 

I used flax s.roxy today and really like it. I almost wanted to sell it thinking I'll destroy it any moment. I will admit I did get anxious when people around me have a cup of milo/ coffee/ milk tea, newspaper or come too close to me (my bag) [emoji28]


----------



## estrie

mbmb said:


> I ordered Ariana in the floral pattern because I loved the print on the website sample, but I got one reminiscent of "grandma's couch," and returned it right away. With small bags you get a pop of floral, but you also only get a small section of the print which is hit or miss.  Better to choose in person.  On Ariana I also didn't like the hard leather, and zippers didn't look substantial.



Thanks for this. I was considering Ariana. 

I was also intrigued that Ariana and the floral Greta are rfid blocking. Irony for me is that these sized items I like to use for transit and building access through the wallet, without taking it out. Ha.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I like that too! Except I cannot do hand carry bag. The straps are too fat/ wide to fit well over my shoulder. I get mad when straps keep slipping off.
> 
> My other problem is I don't pick a bag to match my clothes for the day. I wear dresses almost daily. The bag needs to go with both solid and prints.
> 
> I used flax s.roxy today and really like it. I almost wanted to sell it thinking I'll destroy it any moment. I will admit I did get anxious when people around me have a cup of milo/ coffee/ milk tea, newspaper or come too close to me (my bag) [emoji28]



People..so annoying [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I think they styled the Small Metro in Grandma Floral perfectly in the current cover pic...denim jacket/pleat skirt...love it with that!  The denim gives it enough edge to kick Grandma to the curb..[emoji149][emoji70]
> Sorry Gram...
> View attachment 3786590



I like this too. Part of removing granny from this print is definitely how you style it. I think my tote looks best paired with jeans rather than dressed up, which I think softens it too much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yesterday someone posted some upcoming colors in the fb group. They are showing up on the Kate Zhou site in China. Colors are Mallard, a dark green with gold hw shown in the Coco style, Persimmon, a dark red shown in a new style - Roxy Hobo - and they also showed a Dawn Travel Frankie. Be still my heart! All of these sound great to me. Roxy Hobo looks like a Roxy-fied Hayley. 

They do fall so much better than spring. Always like so much more in the fall collections, although it may be because my wardrobe is geared toward dark neutrals and jewel tones. I'm in the market for both dark green and dark red this year. Take all my $$! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yesterday someone posted some upcoming colors in the fb group. They are showing up on the Kate Zhou site in China. Colors are Mallard, a dark green with gold hw shown in the Coco style, Persimmon, a dark red shown in a new style - Roxy Hobo - and they also showed a Dawn Travel Frankie. Be still my heart! All of these sound great to me. Roxy Hobo looks like a Roxy-fied Hayley.
> 
> They do fall so much better than spring. Always like so much more in the fall collections, although it may be because my wardrobe is geared toward dark neutrals and jewel tones. I'm in the market for both dark green and dark red this year. Take all my $$! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]



As Michael Corleone said, "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in." [emoji6]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I agree that this is not a "special", other than allowing you to pay in advance for a bag you will receive in over a month. Sounds more like short-term financing to me.



My mistake. They are shipping magnet right away. A bad experience with another brand has clearly made me paranoid. 

Looking forward to pics of magnet.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Yesterday someone posted some upcoming colors in the fb group. They are showing up on the Kate Zhou site in China. Colors are Mallard, a dark green with gold hw shown in the Coco style, Persimmon, a dark red shown in a new style - Roxy Hobo - and they also showed a Dawn Travel Frankie. Be still my heart! All of these sound great to me. Roxy Hobo looks like a Roxy-fied Hayley.
> 
> They do fall so much better than spring. Always like so much more in the fall collections, although it may be because my wardrobe is geared toward dark neutrals and jewel tones. I'm in the market for both dark green and dark red this year. Take all my $$! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]



I agree about the fall collections. These deep colours are more up my alley, too! I was just thinking that a deep green would be great for the Crosby line. Maybe...?


----------



## mariposa08

I'm thinking about trying the small crosby, but I can't decide between dawn or black.  I don't have a hw preference. I do love their black oxford, but dawn looks really pretty too.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm thinking about trying the small crosby, but I can't decide between dawn or black.  I don't have a hw preference. I do love their black oxford, but dawn looks really pretty too.



I love Dawn with gold hardware.., maybe want to try Small Crosby; especially since everyone who has tried this line seems to love it. But, I am waiting on full Fall line to be released. May want a Bedford Dawn or one of the other deep Fall tones. Going to try to limit myself to one Fall-Winter purchase.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh I hope it comes in good condition. My dd loves them and hasn't had any issues.



My 60% off Henri Bendel came..perfect condition with hardware wrapped in protection etc.  This one is in canvas fabric which is great..love...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My 60% off Henri Bendel came..perfect condition with hardware wrapped in protection etc.  This one is in canvas fabric which is great..love...
> View attachment 3788542


I am so happy it came perfect for you. It's very pretty!


----------



## Reba

Has anyone here tried the Micro Crosby?  Looks great for daily walks. I wonder if it has a porthole for headphone cord?


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Has anyone here tried the Micro Crosby?  Looks great for daily walks. I wonder if it has a porthole for headphone cord?


I have not but on fb the gals that have it love it! It might be sold out again on mzw but I believe bloomies has it. It looks super cute...one gal is trying to get the strap shortened a bit to wear it around her waist which would it super versatile.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Has anyone here tried the Micro Crosby?  Looks great for daily walks. I wonder if it has a porthole for headphone cord?


I have it, and it's very cute!  It would be perfect around the waist/hips, if I could adjust the strap just a bit shorter, enough to be sure it wouldn't slide down. It holds iPhone Plus, a few cards, and something not too bulky in the front zip. I once used it as a wristlet by attaching both ends of the chain to one side. I don't use it often, as I usually need to carry more, but I don't regret the $125 one bit!  No porthole, but the cord for a regular iPhone can come out at the end of the zipper. With Plus size, the stiff end of the cord connector sticks out past the zipper, so unable to zip more than half way.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I have it, and it's very cute!  It would be perfect around the waist/hips, if I could adjust the strap just a bit shorter, enough to be sure it wouldn't slide down. It holds iPhone Plus, a few cards, and something not too bulky in the front zip. I once used it as a wristlet by attaching both ends of the chain to one side. I don't use it often, as I usually need to carry more, but I don't regret the $125 one bit!  No porthole, but the cord for a regular iPhone can come out at the end of the zipper. With Plus size, the stiff end of the cord connector sticks out past the zipper, so unable to zip more than half way.



Ok. I have the small size iPhone so cord should work. Is strap adjustable at all?  I just pre-ordered. Used my tiny bit of rewards towards. I think I will get a lot of use out of.

BTW..thanks girls for quick response [emoji4]


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Ok. I have the small size iPhone so cord should work. Is strap adjustable at all?  I just pre-ordered. Used my tiny bit of rewards towards. I think I will get a lot of use out of.
> 
> BTW..thanks girls for quick response [emoji4]


Strap is adjustable, at its shortest top of purse is at my elbow. At longest on shoulder it comes almost to my knee.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Strap is adjustable, at its shortest top of purse is at my elbow. At longest on shoulder it comes almost to my knee.



Excellent. I am tallish. Will wear crossbody fitness walking. Wanted to be sure it would be comfortably long. Thanks so much for info. Started WW online this week. Counting points..have my Fitbit connected..taking lots of steps. Trying to take focus always off of kids, dog etc.. besides, in the long-run it is for them too..they don't need to worry about my health deteriorating [emoji125]‍♀️


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Excellent. I am tallish. Will wear crossbody fitness walking. Wanted to be sure it would be comfortably long. Thanks so much for info. Started WW online this week. Counting points..have my Fitbit connected..taking lots of steps. Trying to take focus always off of kids, dog etc.. besides, in the long-run it is for them too..they don't need to worry about my health deteriorating [emoji125]‍♀️


Sounds good.  I walk daily listening to podcasts and tracking with Apple Watch.  Can't believe they already sold out a second time in less than 24 hours!


----------



## dcooney4

It has me intrigued!


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Sounds good.  I walk daily listening to podcasts and tracking with Apple Watch.  Can't believe they already sold out a second time in less than 24 hours!



Yes..podcasts are good!  I have SiriusXM app too.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Yes..podcasts are good!  I have SiriusXM app too.


Me too.  I download Alter Family Politics, Jim Parsons is too Stupid for Politics, Off the Books, Pia Lindstrom, and I still miss the Martha Stewart programming that got me into Sirius in the first place.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Me too.  I download Alter Family Politics, Jim Parsons is too Stupid for Politics, Off the Books, Pia Lindstrom, and I still miss the Martha Stewart programming that got me into Sirius in the first place.



OMG...MarthaRadio...my son, now going to be a Senior in college...went to a 6-12 an hour from the house...I drove. Local Sports talk to in the morning, and Martha on the way back. Vice-versa later. I did switch it up with Dr Radio..morbid me. 7 years of 4 hours talk radio!  Ha ha..now need to walk 4 hours a day!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Excellent. I am tallish. Will wear crossbody fitness walking. Wanted to be sure it would be comfortably long. Thanks so much for info. Started WW online this week. Counting points..have my Fitbit connected..taking lots of steps. Trying to take focus always off of kids, dog etc.. besides, in the long-run it is for them too..they don't need to worry about my health deteriorating [emoji125]‍♀️



Good for you! You're all set up now. Great idea to give yourself a stylish treat to inspire your exercise. For me it's tights. I also really LOVE my Apple AirPods. How they managed to get a piece of hard plastic to be so comfortable is beyond me. I like them for walking and running because they are comfy and stay put, but they also don't seal my ear so I can hear what's going on around me -- which is important when exercising on a public path. I like to listen to audiobooks which i get from Audible and my public library via Overdrive. 

Good luck with WW! I'm hoping to get back to counting macros soon. PM me if you'd like to connect on FitBit


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Good for you! You're all set up now. Great idea to give yourself a stylish treat to inspire your exercise. For me it's tights. I also really LOVE my Apple AirPods. How they managed to get a piece of hard plastic to be so comfortable is beyond me. I like them for walking and running because they are comfy and stay put, but they also don't seal my ear so I can hear what's going on around me -- which is important when exercising on a public path. I like to listen to audiobooks which i get from Audible and my public library via Overdrive.
> 
> Good luck with WW! I'm hoping to get back to counting macros soon. PM me if you'd like to connect on FitBit



Stylish treats.., my middle name!  I am motivated right now..need to keep it going. Food isn't too much of an issue.., cutting out red [emoji485] and moving more are my two obstacles. Have been tracking between 10,000 & 15,000 steps on my Fitbit and I need to keep it up to see progress. Looking forward to Micro Crosby on my walks...


----------



## estrie

The other day I saw a woman with a bag reminiscent of black Large Sutton, but where MZW Oxford quilting pattern is diamonds with corners to the sides, this bag's quilting is what I'd consider square, with straight grids going up down left right. It doesn't look as nice, in my opinion. Just kind of like a grid. 

What really struck me though is that the bag had a front zip pocket, which just that morning I had wished my large Sutton had. It would change the game. So. I stared creepily at her lap until I could read the label: Saks Fifth Avenue. When she got off the train I saw the bottom corners had some other material, maybe leather. 

All in all MZW is the nicer bag but we know it's possible to put an outer pocket on 

Otherwise, today I was happy to discover the medium Sutton fits a smaller laptop wonderfully.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Has anyone here tried the Micro Crosby?  Looks great for daily walks. I wonder if it has a porthole for headphone cord?


It does not.  But fits passport, phone, keys, lip gloss.  The essentials


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Picturing it in my mind's eye, I can imagine that grid stitching would not be as pretty as the diamond stitching. I also really like MZW's double diamond stitching.

Chanel did a series of nylon bags that looked a lot like the MZW series, and they all had front pockets. A woman sitting next to me on the plane one time had the Sutton-like one, and I surreptitiously craned my neck and peripheral-visioned it until i finally saw it was Chanel!


----------



## Reba

^^^glad to hear I am not the only creepy handbag [emoji162]-stalker...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> ^^^glad to hear I am not the only creepy handbag [emoji162]-stalker...


The mature thing to do -- since we were neighbours on a flight after all -- would have been to say to her in a friendly tone: "Hi! I'm a big fan of anything quilted and couldn't help but notice your beautiful bag. Tell me about it." Instead, I was creepy and anti-social.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ^^^glad to hear I am not the only creepy handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -stalker...


You are definitely not alone In that.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> The mature thing to do -- since we were neighbours on a flight after all -- would have been to say to her in a friendly tone: "Hi! I'm a big fan of anything quilted and couldn't help but notice your beautiful bag. Tell me about it." Instead, I was creepy and anti-social.



Who feels "friendly" while dealing with major airports/airlines [emoji137]not me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Who feels "friendly" while dealing with major airports/airlines [emoji137]not me!



Definitely not!!


----------



## Reba

Wish they would show us some Fall colored bags!  Another 90-degree stinking day. Dreaming of Fall [emoji458][emoji260][emoji458][emoji260][emoji458][emoji260][emoji260]..looking at some Fall stylish treats would help [emoji6]


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yesterday someone posted some upcoming colors in the fb group. They are showing up on the Kate Zhou site in China. Colors are Mallard, a dark green with gold hw shown in the Coco style, Persimmon, a dark red shown in a new style - Roxy Hobo - and they also showed a Dawn Travel Frankie. Be still my heart! All of these sound great to me. Roxy Hobo looks like a Roxy-fied Hayley.
> 
> They do fall so much better than spring. Always like so much more in the fall collections, although it may be because my wardrobe is geared toward dark neutrals and jewel tones. I'm in the market for both dark green and dark red this year. Take all my $$! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]





Reba said:


> Wish they would show us some Fall colored bags!  Another 90-degree stinking day. Dreaming of Fall [emoji458][emoji260][emoji458][emoji260][emoji458][emoji260][emoji260]..looking at some Fall stylish treats would help [emoji6]



Kate Zhou's instagram posted a couple of pics of Marlena in Mallard...


----------



## makn808

@Reba it is hot here too. Bleah. Broke down and got a room ac from home depot.
Just received small crosby in magnet. O.M.G. It is perfect for everyday use. Good depth without being too chunky. Feather light. I might have preferred silver hw but the contrasting gold is a nice twist. An irrational fear i had was crooked quilting but *woohoo* my diamonds line up nicely. Moving in now...might not move out till winter!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba it is hot here too. Bleah. Broke down and got a room ac from home depot.
> Just received small crosby in magnet. O.M.G. It is perfect for everyday use. Good depth without being too chunky. Feather light. I might have preferred silver hw but the contrasting gold is a nice twist. An irrational fear i had was crooked quilting but *woohoo* my diamonds line up nicely. Moving in now...might not move out till winter!



Glad you love your new bag!  Pics when you have a chance. I think you will find gold hardware is a nice change. Yay...[emoji322]  love that you love it..  and, blast the new air conditioner [emoji948][emoji948][emoji300]️


----------



## makn808

Love it when mzw colors are chameleons. Sometimes darker, sometimes lighter. Cutie patootie for sure.


----------



## Stella Blue

Love the blue sm crosby.  May get one myself in a few days!!


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> Love it when mzw colors are chameleons. Sometimes darker, sometimes lighter. Cutie patootie for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791803
> View attachment 3791804
> View attachment 3791805



Congratulations M [emoji322] so happy u love it [emoji175] is it lighter than Paige and Roxy xbody? I'm still stuck on which color to pick [emoji28]


----------



## makn808

@ms p i think it is lighter than the rest. Their Oxford is just feather light. and it holds its shape nicely since it isn't too tall. It's quite the cutie. But if you want a cb that hugs the body, this isn't the one. Her depth makes her stick out more. Between black, magnet and dawn you can't go wrong. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Love it when mzw colors are chameleons. Sometimes darker, sometimes lighter. Cutie patootie for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791803
> View attachment 3791804
> View attachment 3791805


Looks wonderful! This color is really growing on me.


----------



## dcooney4

Anyone else trying to get in shape please come join me in the health section in the Fresh new you thread. It can get lonely in there sometimes and I could use some motivation and I promise to help motivate you as well.


----------



## maye

Loving this Crosby!


----------



## makn808

color twins @maye! Carrying magnet small Crosby today!


----------



## mbmb

maye said:


> Loving this Crosby!


This is beautiful.  Did they remove the side loops for the shoulder strap, or did you just attach the chain to the handle loop for a more attractive photo??


----------



## maye

I moved the chain from the side loop to the front one, for the picture


----------



## maye

makn808 said:


> color twins @maye! Carrying magnet small Crosby today!


Post a picture  since I would love to see it.


----------



## makn808

@maye here she is!


----------



## maye

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3792768
> 
> @maye here she is!


Love it!! Thanks for sharing! I hope they do more color combinations for this line.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Love it when mzw colors are chameleons. Sometimes darker, sometimes lighter. Cutie patootie for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791803
> View attachment 3791804
> View attachment 3791805



Love this for you! The colour looks almost blue in the first pic. I don't recall my magnet large metro ever looking blue but I bet the red trim and gold hardware on Crosby create some optical illusions. Neutral enough to be easy to wear but still lots of visual interest and of course super functional.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep looking at bags on eBay as well as the fb group. I have never bought anything for myself on eBay before is there anything I should be aware of? I know if I win something I need to pay right away since I have no feed back but is there anything else?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at bags on eBay as well as the fb group. I have never bought anything for myself on eBay before is there anything I should be aware of? I know if I win something I need to pay right away since I have no feed back but is there anything else?


I am not an ebay expert, have only sold a few times, but one thing I would say is to read the complete description carefully and ask questions if anything is unclear.  I have noticed that sometimes, especially on a mobile device, the complete seller's description takes an extra click to get to.  Also, check on the FB group to see if the ebay item belongs to someone there and you may find a better price.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I am not an ebay expert, have only sold a few times, but one thing I would say is to read the complete description carefully and ask questions if anything is unclear.  I have noticed that sometimes, especially on a mobile device, the complete seller's description takes an extra click to get to.  Also, check on the FB group to see if the ebay item belongs to someone there and you may find a better price.


Thanks that helps. Also between medium Sutton and small Sutton which do you prefer or neither?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks that helps. Also between medium Sutton and small Sutton which do you prefer or neither?


For me neither works.  Small is too small for my stuff (big wallet, 2 glasses cases, a couple of stiff pouches, keys), and I didn't like medium - it took 2 hands to unzip, no useful organization and my iPhone Plus didn't fit in the slip pocket, annoying slippery unattached lining, and the handles slid off my shoulder.  I don't do crossbody, and my favorites that fit my stuff are Crosby (medium, can't stop using this one), Hayley, and Jane (but seems too big this season).  I use large Sutton for airline carry on, but still with the sides clipped. When I see pictures of small and medium Suttons crossbody, I like the looks of small because the handles are not so long and floppy, and small cannot get as bulky when full.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks that helps. Also between medium Sutton and small Sutton which do you prefer or neither?



Knowing the size bags you usually gravitate towards, I would think a Small Sutton would fit your needs. Definitely holds similar to Lizzy, Paige, Small Roxy..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Knowing the size bags you usually gravitate towards, I would think a Small Sutton would fit your needs. Definitely holds similar to Lizzy, Paige, Small Roxy..


I keep thinking a super light bag might help my shoulder heal a bit quicker.


----------



## maye

My medium Crosby and some bling


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking a super light bag might help my shoulder heal a bit quicker.



The Small Sutton is super light..that's for sure...


----------



## ms p

DC small sutton should be better for u


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got my Magnet Crosby Tote and Black Micro Crosby with points. Love them both! Crosby line has won me over. I love the Large for work and travel, the small for weekends and micro for only essentials. Tote switches out with large for work. These bags are like clown cars...so much room! Yet they stay lightweight. Pics of tote tomorrow!


----------



## dcooney4

After losing bids on two different suttons today . I broke down and paid full asking at mz in NYC for the acorn and black. We happened to be driving past.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> After losing bids on two different suttons today . I broke down and paid full asking at mz in NYC for the acorn and black. We happened to be driving past.



Was it the Small size?  I am looking forward to Fall so I can take out my maroon Small Sutton!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Was it the Small size?  I am looking forward to Fall so I can take out my maroon Small Sutton!


Yes the small . If it is sunny tomorrow I will post some pictures.


----------



## dcooney4

Quick picture of my new small Sutton.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of my new small Sutton.



Very pretty! I love small Sutton even though it's not perfect. Something about the size...

Let us know what you think after using it for a while.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Very pretty! I love small Sutton even though it's not perfect. Something about the size...
> 
> Let us know what you think after using it for a while.


Will do! Probably won't get to use it today. When I do I will let you know.


----------



## MillieMilan

Please help!  I took a damp cloth and wiped the inside lining (latte color) of my Paige along the top zipper opening and when it dried there were several small black dots, I think it is coming from the underneath.  I tried Folex and while it was wet it looked like they were gone but as soon as it dried they were back.  What can I use?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of my new small Sutton.



Love the colors..and, the gold hardware!  Pretty!  I love the Small Sutton.., my only complaint-no outside pocket. But, is cute as a button.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of my new small Sutton.



Congratulations [emoji322][emoji5] looks adorable [emoji175] just to check the quilting is black thread? Acorn Oxford looks almost golden so pretty


----------



## ms p

I'm really happy with this purchase platinum leather s.roxy and leaf ingrid wallet. I missed both during sale and kept thinking about it. Please allow me to share my joy [emoji5] [emoji304]

Flax s.roxy is my current daily bag. Shown here for strap drop comparison vs platinum s.roxy [emoji4]

Thank you my bag fairy luv [emoji175][emoji255]


----------



## ms p

MillieMilan said:


> Please help!  I took a damp cloth and wiped the inside lining (latte color) of my Paige along the top zipper opening and when it dried there were several small black dots, I think it is coming from the underneath.  I tried Folex and while it was wet it looked like they were gone but as soon as it dried they were back.  What can I use?



Sorry to hear about the black dots. My old Bedford bags does have black marks along the lining zipper area. I could never removed it. Hope someone can advise with more insight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of my new small Sutton.



I love it! Adorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> I'm really happy with this purchase platinum leather s.roxy and leaf ingrid wallet. I missed both during sale and kept thinking about it. Please allow me to share my joy [emoji5] [emoji304]
> 
> Flax s.roxy is my current daily bag. Shown here for strap drop comparison vs platinum s.roxy [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you my bag fairy luv [emoji175][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3797491



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

MillieMilan said:


> Please help!  I took a damp cloth and wiped the inside lining (latte color) of my Paige along the top zipper opening and when it dried there were several small black dots, I think it is coming from the underneath.  I tried Folex and while it was wet it looked like they were gone but as soon as it dried they were back.  What can I use?



Can you post a pic?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p - The stitching on the bag is the acorn color. The more I look at the bag the more I love it. I hope it doesn't rain today so I can get a chance to use it.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm really happy with this purchase platinum leather s.roxy and leaf ingrid wallet. I missed both during sale and kept thinking about it. Please allow me to share my joy [emoji5] [emoji304]
> 
> Flax s.roxy is my current daily bag. Shown here for strap drop comparison vs platinum s.roxy [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you my bag fairy luv [emoji175][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3797491


I love these.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> ms p - The stitching on the bag is the acorn color. The more I look at the bag the more I love it. I hope it doesn't rain today so I can get a chance to use it.



Thank you  I'm loving your small Sutton [emoji177]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I'm really happy with this purchase platinum leather s.roxy and leaf ingrid wallet. I missed both during sale and kept thinking about it. Please allow me to share my joy [emoji5] [emoji304]
> 
> Flax s.roxy is my current daily bag. Shown here for strap drop comparison vs platinum s.roxy [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you my bag fairy luv [emoji175][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3797491



Small Roxy is an awesome bag..I admire your braveness for carrying that light color..us [emoji215] chickens don't get to enjoy it's beauty!


----------



## Reba

I like the sneak peek color, Mallard . Just not a fan of that line. Don't like the suede.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I like the sneak peek color, Mallard . Just not a fan of that line. Don't like the suede.


It makes me nervous because it is right where you hand would reach each time.


----------



## Reba

Looking at Nordstrom's selection online of MZ is so depressing. All black. I like black, but...


----------



## ms p

Is it bad that I feel this whole summer special is getting from bad to worse. Sorry for the rant. Another buy early full price special [emoji849]


----------



## Reba

Was that a Friday Special?  It's only Thursday!  I think that was just a bonus peek [emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## Reba

Dcooney, I have been meaning to ask.., you mentioned you stopped into a MZ to buy your cutie-pie Sutton; did you see anything else that surprised you how pretty in person?  Was it hard to pick a Small Sutton color?  If so, what colors were in the running?  Purse geeks [emoji851] want to know...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Small Roxy is an awesome bag..I admire your braveness for carrying that light color..us [emoji215] chickens don't get to enjoy it's beauty!



Did I say I almost sell it nwt [emoji28] it's really awesome 1) the saffiano handles are softer and adds details to it super comfortable 2) somehow the bag is not dirty after 2 weeks of daily use I'm really amazed [emoji23].


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Was that a Friday Special?  It's only Thursday!  I think that was just a bonus peek [emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]



Wow u are right! I thought it's Friday already lol. I'm not working this Fri and it's weekend already for me [emoji23]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Did I say I almost sell it nwt [emoji28] it's really awesome 1) the saffiano handles are softer and adds details to it super comfortable 2) somehow the bag is not dirty after 2 weeks of daily use I'm really amazed [emoji23].



I am so careful with my things.., I would probably be safe to carry it as well.  I did get a big black mark on my Daffodil yellow Jetsetter a couple of weeks ago [emoji33]...Dawn detergent and water to the rescue!  Came out.  Stain was result of traveling in teenager's car...scary...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I am so careful with my things.., I would probably be safe to carry it as well.  I did get a big black mark on my Daffodil yellow Jetsetter a couple of weeks ago [emoji33]...Dawn detergent and water to the rescue!  Came out.  Stain was result of traveling in teenager's car...scary...



Glad it came out yeah! I'm sure u will be fine with flax [emoji4] 

Did u see the other new color pomegranate? The strap has contrast and I don't know do I like that. 

Pic from fb group. Source : Paul Karaz Shoes in Fayetteville


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> I'm really happy with this purchase platinum leather s.roxy and leaf ingrid wallet. I missed both during sale and kept thinking about it. Please allow me to share my joy [emoji5] [emoji304]
> 
> Flax s.roxy is my current daily bag. Shown here for strap drop comparison vs platinum s.roxy [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you my bag fairy luv [emoji175][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3797491


Yay! Seems like you finally found the right style for you. And platinum luster is fantastic. I bet it feels like a completely different bag -- in a good way -- from the flax bedford. You certainly won't have to worry about keeping platinum clean.




Reba said:


> I like the sneak peek color, Mallard . Just not a fan of that line. Don't like the suede.


Ditto.


Lucy did another FB live Q&A and I found her coyness about upcoming crosby colours -- and any other future releases -- kind of off-putting. There was basically no useful information other than the mallard preview, which was scheduled for this morning anyway. Yesterday I spent my fun money on a couple of new dresses from an independent Canadian design team instead.


----------



## ms p

Honestly I think spending on clothes that we wear regularly are more sensible vs on bags. I wore a new dress today and received 3 compliment. I carry a new bag and no one said anything [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Glad it came out yeah! I'm sure u will be fine with flax [emoji4]
> 
> Did u see the other new color pomegranate? The strap has contrast and I don't know do I like that.
> 
> Pic from fb group. Source : Paul Karaz Shoes in Fayetteville
> 
> View attachment 3797844
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797837



Ooh..I think I like that Pomegranate; although I do have a few bags in that color family..."need" Navy.  Quotes because I truly need nada!!!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yay! Seems like you finally found the right style for you. And platinum luster is fantastic. I bet it feels like a completely different bag -- in a good way -- from the flax bedford. You certainly won't have to worry about keeping platinum clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> 
> Lucy did another FB live Q&A and I found her coyness about upcoming crosby colours -- and any other future releases -- kind of off-putting. There was basically no useful information other than the mallard preview, which was scheduled for this morning anyway. Yesterday I spent my fun money on a couple of new dresses from an independent Canadian design team instead.



New [emoji156] dresses! I am sure they are unique in style. You seem to have a great flair...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like the Mallard but am waiting for the rest of the bags coming in this color before deciding on anything. I also think there's a Dawn Travel Frankie coming, which is high on my list. I am really liking the color hints for the fall bags so far. They are all up my alley. Bring on all the dark jewel tones! 

I've also been carrying all of my Crosby bags and loving them so much. They are just carefree and lightweight. 

Today I pulled out an old beloved Etsy leather bag. Nice to use oldies once in a while.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I'm wearing the middle one today. The colours in the print are much prettier IRL (bottom photo). Also removed the "sleeve scarves" for the office as they would have definitely gotten me trapped in the revolving door. All of them are cuter IRL, IMO 

I did wear large Crosby today, though, to keep things on topic.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I'm wearing the middle one today. The colours in the print are much prettier IRL (bottom photo). Also removed the "sleeve scarves" for the office as they would have definitely gotten me trapped in the revolving door. All of them are cuter IRL, IMO
> 
> I did wear large Crosby today, though, to keep things on topic.



Oh wow...love [emoji177] these. Love the length too!  After I knock a few more lbs. off this old bod of mine, I will get designer info from you.  Add to list of my goals!  Time to get off my butt and get moving for the day..got to get Namkha dress [emoji156]-fit! [emoji4]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Oh wow...love [emoji177] these. Love the length too!  After I knock a few more lbs. off this old bod of mine, I will get designer info from you.  Add to list of my goals!  Time to get off my butt and get moving for the day..got to get Namkha dress [emoji156]-fit! [emoji4]



Happy to share. You'll get there in no time if you keep up your current program!!


----------



## MillieMilan

Please help! I took a damp cloth and wiped the inside lining (latte color) of my Paige along the top zipper opening and when it dried there were several small black dots, I think it is coming from the underneath. I tried Folex and while it was wet it looked like they were gone but as soon as it dried they were back. What can I use?
Can you post a pic?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dcooney, I have been meaning to ask.., you mentioned you stopped into a MZ to buy your cutie-pie Sutton; did you see anything else that surprised you how pretty in person?  Was it hard to pick a Small Sutton color?  If so, what colors were in the running?  Purse geeks [emoji851] want to know...


All black and the black and blue one. They had the floral one but it is not my style. The floral was pretty just doesn't go with my wardrobe. I really did not look around much . My friend pulled over and was waiting in the car so I had to hurry. I went in thinking black but saw the one I bought because it spoke to me. Had my friends 20 year old daughter come with me and we both immediately fell for the acorn plus black. We were in the uptown store .


----------



## dcooney4

MillieMilan said:


> View attachment 3798037
> 
> Please help! I took a damp cloth and wiped the inside lining (latte color) of my Paige along the top zipper opening and when it dried there were several small black dots, I think it is coming from the underneath. I tried Folex and while it was wet it looked like they were gone but as soon as it dried they were back. What can I use?
> Can you post a pic?


Have you tried contacting Mz ? I really have no clue on how to fix it.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> I am so careful with my things.., I would probably be safe to carry it as well.  I did get a big black mark on my Daffodil yellow Jetsetter a couple of weeks ago [emoji33]...Dawn detergent and water to the rescue!  Came out.  Stain was result of traveling in teenager's car...scary...


I just got a stain on the leather trim of one of my MZW bags.  Small but noticable (to me).  Any ideas how to get a stain out of leather?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I just got a stain on the leather trim of one of my MZW bags.  Small but noticable (to me).  Any ideas how to get a stain out of leather?



Not too sure.., I have used Saddle Soap on leather for an overall clean..not spot clean though.


----------



## ms p

Not very special at all [emoji777][emoji58]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Not very special at all [emoji777][emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3798689



Like when your teacher promises something special..., and then gives you a quiz. [emoji57][emoji107]


----------



## Reba

If MZW we in charge of making your "Special " Birthday [emoji322] [emoji512] cake it would look
like this...



...k, I'm done now...


----------



## ms p

Lol Reba I can imagine haha


----------



## makn808

@Reba hahahahahahahaha!  that Apple is hilarious. I need to remember that for Adam's next birthday.


----------



## mariposa08

Did everyone see the instagram survey they are doing?  Coupon code given at the end of it and it's a pretty decent discount!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Did everyone see the instagram survey they are doing?  Coupon code given at the end of it and it's a pretty decent discount!



I use it together with the member point reward and gift card (price adjustment from last sale) yeah!


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> I use it together with the member point reward and gift card (price adjustment from last sale) yeah!



So awesome that you could combine them!


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> I use it together with the member point reward and gift card (price adjustment from last sale) yeah!



forgot to ask, what did you order?


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> forgot to ask, what did you order?



Black regular Crosby. Bought black because i don't have a black now and i think it'll be a good alternative when i swop out flax s.roxy. 

Are u buying anything with the code [emoji846]?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Did everyone see the instagram survey they are doing?  Coupon code given at the end of it and it's a pretty decent discount!



I did do it...not sure I will use though.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Black regular Crosby. Bought black because i don't have a black now and i think it'll be a good alternative when i swop out flax s.roxy.
> 
> Are u buying anything with the code [emoji846]?



I love my black with mineral trim reg. roxy.  I hope you get a lot of use out of it.  

I want to use it, but I can't find anything to buy.  I've been selling more than buying lately.  I use a ton of oxford these days, but I have so many of those already I don't think I can add any.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love my black with mineral trim reg. roxy.  I hope you get a lot of use out of it.
> 
> I want to use it, but I can't find anything to buy.  I've been selling more than buying lately.  I use a ton of oxford these days, but I have so many of those already I don't think I can add any.



Have your bag needs changed with kids growing? Or, is it a matter of styles you like changing?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Have your bag needs changed with kids growing? Or, is it a matter of styles you like changing?



I think it's mostly me being lazy about changing my bags and my life just being so casual that the suttons/metros are easiest for me to carry. It's also because they are so light  that when I try to use a bedford bag I always switch back to oxford.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I think it's mostly me being lazy about changing my bags and my life just being so casual that the suttons/metros are easiest for me to carry. It's also because they are so light  that when I try to use a bedford bag I always switch back to oxford.



We get comfy with certain things. I have some bags that I use more often than others..., but, am not going to part with any more just yet. I am afraid I will regret; MZ seems to be phasing so many in and out..don't want to get rid of and never have the chance of getting back. (Yet any way).


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I think it's mostly me being lazy about changing my bags and my life just being so casual that the suttons/metros are easiest for me to carry. It's also because they are so light  that when I try to use a bedford bag I always switch back to oxford.


That is good to know. I have yet to use my new Sutton. First it rained like crazy and today is nice but I am going to a friends house with dogs and no place to put anything down safely ,so I will wear a kipling bag .


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> We get comfy with certain things. I have some bags that I use more often than others..., but, am not going to part with any more just yet. I am afraid I will regret; MZ seems to be phasing so many in and out..don't want to get rid of and never have the chance of getting back. (Yet any way).


I'm right there with you on that too.  There are definitely bags I'm afraid if I let them go I won't ever find them again and will regret selling.  I have made some good progress on the excess I had though.  At one point I had 6 Hayleys and I got that down to 1 this year.  Same with Kate, had too many and now have 2-- could easily sell one, but sales are low so I'm in no rush at this point.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> That is good to know. I have yet to use my new Sutton. First it rained like crazy and today is nice but I am going to a friends house with dogs and no place to put anything down safely ,so I will wear a kipling bag .



I think the size will be perfect for you considering the bags you normally like and it's sooooo light.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm right there with you on that too.  There are definitely bags I'm afraid if I let them go I won't ever find them again and will regret selling.  I have made some good progress on the excess I had though.  At one point I had 6 Hayleys and I got that down to 1 this year.  Same with Kate, had too many and now have 2-- could easily sell one, but sales are low so I'm in no rush at this point.



Wow, good for you!  Which Hayley won as the keeper?  I always loved your purple one. 
The eBay MZ market sure has changed since I first became aware of it. I remember thinking wow there's almost 100 postings!  Now there's almost 500!  I am going to try to be more discerning before I buy anymore bags. I truly love all mine now. Would like a perfect Navy ..or green or purple..#hopeless


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Wow, good for you!  Which Hayley won as the keeper?  I always loved your purple one.
> The eBay MZ market sure has changed since I first became aware of it. I remember thinking wow there's almost 100 postings!  Now there's almost 500!  I am going to try to be more discerning before I buy anymore bags. I truly love all mine now. Would like a perfect Navy ..or green or purple..#hopeless



I kept concord Hayley.  She's too worn to sell and she was my first mzw love.  The others were barely used.  My Hayley obsession was just replaced by small sutton.  I have way too many, but I can't decide which color I would be ok letting go. 

 I would love a mulberry oxford line.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I kept concord Hayley.  She's too worn to sell and she was my first mzw love.  The others were barely used.  My Hayley obsession was just replaced by small sutton.  I have way too many, but I can't decide which color I would be ok letting go.
> 
> I would love a mulberry oxford line.



Oh good!  I was worried about Concord Hayley [emoji524]!  Small Sutton is so cute...keep them all. Can't wait to see Fall colors.


----------



## Reba

New colors guys. What cha' think?


----------



## Reba

I will take a Mallard  Coco and a Dawn Frankie [emoji4]


----------



## ms p

I like dawn Jordan series [emoji175]


----------



## dcooney4

I love dawn and I like the mallard color. I wish they would have made small roxy in one of those.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I would have loved a mallard Jorbo. The golden yellow is also so pretty -- the perfect yellow. I wonder if they will release any full size bags in that colour.


----------



## psucutie

I ordered a pomegranate abbey tote last night.  Not in love with the contrasting strap, but luckily it's only on the crossbody, which i will never use.   

I've been waiting for an abbey tote in a bright color, and with my survey discount and rewards points it was too good of a deal to pass up;


----------



## ms p

Congrats psucutie [emoji175] [emoji4]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> I ordered a pomegranate abbey tote last night.  Not in love with the contrasting strap, but luckily it's only on the crossbody, which i will never use.
> 
> I've been waiting for an abbey tote in a bright color, and with my survey discount and rewards points it was too good of a deal to pass up;



Can't wait for your pics. This is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ms p

I looked at the website again and love the mallard with g/hw combo. Mallard Oxford has no small or medium Sutton [emoji45] mallard Coco is beautiful.


----------



## makn808

Such pretty fall colors!!!


----------



## sydney529

Travel Frankie and Kate now have a zipper on the bottom of the luggage sleeve so it can be converted to a large slip pocket.   Perfect for everyday use and a small umbrella, I think.  Just ordered a Frankie....


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

sydney529 said:


> Travel Frankie and Kate now have a zipper on the bottom of the luggage sleeve so it can be converted to a large slip pocket.   Perfect for everyday use and a small umbrella, I think.  Just ordered a Frankie....



Kate, too?! Interesting! Good observation.

Looks like they got rid of the changing pad and added the luggage sleeve. Smart.


----------



## psucutie

ms p said:


> Congrats psucutie [emoji175] [emoji4]





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Can't wait for your pics. This is a gorgeous bag!!



Thanks!  Will be here tomorrow   That means I can wear to the event on Thursday at the store and earn my commission LOL (just kidding, I wish I earned commission from all of the mzw bags i've sold).


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I looked at the website again and love the mallard with g/hw combo. Mallard Oxford has no small or medium Sutton [emoji45] mallard Coco is beautiful.



I am with you..would love that Mallard Coco. I do remember Luv not liking how narrow the depth of that bag was though. I don't need too much depth.., and rear exterior pocket looks to be a good size..  going to wait for now.


----------



## makn808

I'm hoping to see irl pics of roxy hobo. Wondering if she would be a good in between bag, bigger than Paige, smaller than Hayley. I'd love a single strap bag that size with all those awesome outer pockets. Hoping late fall and winter brings her in more colors.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I'm hoping to see irl pics of roxy hobo. Wondering if she would be a good in between bag, bigger than Paige, smaller than Hayley. I'd love a single strap bag that size with all those awesome outer pockets. Hoping late fall and winter brings her in more colors.



Isn't it even bigger than Hayley?


----------



## dcooney4

What to do? I love the look of the little bag I bought last week but still have not used it. I am nervous about the vachetta on it . I don't wear brown but I thought with black it would pop a bit. It zips okay when not in barrel shape but when clipped it sticks. Those of you who have small Sutton tell me about yours  and how you wear ? This is supposed to be my carefree bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What to do? I love the look of the little bag I bought last week but still have not used it. I am nervous about the vachetta on it . I don't wear brown but I thought with black it would pop a bit. It zips okay when not in barrel shape but when clipped it sticks. Those of you who have small Sutton tell me about yours  and how you wear ? This is supposed to be my carefree bag.



This is my second. My first I sold. I wore it a ton. The vachetta was mostly hand-held and never showed any stains.., by the time I sold it, it had slightly darkened - but in a pretty way and I cleaned it just one swipe to be make it sanitary..looked beautiful.  Mine now hasn't been used as much, but is oxidized slightly darker. Zips tend to be chunky in look and function...but work.  Just not butter smooth like Bedford bags. Maybe over-thinking?  But, if it's bugging you...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Isn't it even bigger than Hayley?



Yup, looks deeper.

Hayley: 13.5x10x3.5
Robo (teehee): 13.5x10x5


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> This is my second. My first I sold. I wore it a ton. The vachetta was mostly hand-held and never showed any stains.., by the time I sold it, it had slightly darkened - but in a pretty way and I cleaned it just one swipe to be make it sanitary..looked beautiful.  Mine now hasn't been used as much, but is oxidized slightly darker. Zips tend to be chunky in look and function...but work.  Just not butter smooth like Bedford bags. Maybe over-thinking?  But, if it's bugging you...


I think the vachetta bugs me because it is not as clean looking as a new lv and has slight marks on it. It is new as it was wrapped but I was wondering if it would patina evenly because of that. The zipper works better then the other. The previous one really didn't want to open. Did you wear yours in all kinds of weather or just on sunny days?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think the vachetta bugs me because it is not as clean looking as a new lv and has slight marks on it. It is new as it was wrapped but I was wondering if it would patina evenly because of that. The zipper works better then the other. The previous one really didn't want to open. Did you wear yours in all kinds of weather or just on sunny days?



All weather. I didn't baby it. The older version was a bright orange color. A real fun Summer color that I wore a surprising amount as a carefree Summer bag.


----------



## Reba

You sound unsure and unhappy. Can you pack it up and mail back to them for a return?  I know you said you were passing by the other day...


----------



## Reba

After I take dog out, I will get mine out and snap a pic of handles. One year later...light use.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> After I take dog out, I will get mine out and snap a pic of handles. One year later...light use.


Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Indoor and outdoor pics of Small Sutton vachetta. One year of light use (probably 20 uses hand-held, no cleaning or treating). Maroon bag.


----------



## makn808

Reba said:


> Isn't it even bigger than Hayley?





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yup, looks deeper.
> 
> Hayley: 13.5x10x3.5
> Robo (teehee): 13.5x10x5



Aw shoots. I had it in my head hayley was like 14/10/4 or something like that. Not that robo is much smaller than that. And was wondering if mzw's measurements were off as they have been in the past. Boo. Oh well, saves me $!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Indoor and outdoor pics of Small Sutton vachetta. One year of light use (probably 20 uses hand-held, no cleaning or treating). Maroon bag.
> View attachment 3803471
> View attachment 3803472


They look very good.


----------



## dcooney4

Nothing major just feels a little grubby for a brand new bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Nothing major just feels a little grubby for a brand new bag.



It's casual. You just don't sound pleased. I think you need to return.
A point on hand holding the vachetta...when you pick it up, you will find, as you grip your hands, naturally, the nylon ends up bunching around and making the most contact with hand because it is poufy.  I think that saves the leather a bit.
Is it the brown color that is giving you the grubby vibe?  Maybe you need a happy color...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Indoor and outdoor pics of Small Sutton vachetta. One year of light use (probably 20 uses hand-held, no cleaning or treating). Maroon bag.
> View attachment 3803471
> View attachment 3803472


The color on yours is amazing.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The color on yours is amazing.



They still had this one until very recently and then pulled it. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't in the next Sale.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for your help Reba. I sent it back. The next time I get one I need to have enough time to check it out throughly before I buy it. I love their bags and will continue to buy them. I don't want anyone to be put off of them .


----------



## Reba

Glad to help...  if not over the moon [emoji287] about something new, then you shouldn't keep.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Aw shoots. I had it in my head hayley was like 14/10/4 or something like that. Not that robo is much smaller than that. And was wondering if mzw's measurements were off as they have been in the past. Boo. Oh well, saves me $!



MZW's measurements may well be off. Who knows?‍♀️ 

BTW, still waiting for your collection shot now that you've changed things up [emoji6]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Is it the brown color that is giving you the grubby vibe?  Maybe you need a happy color...



I find this so funny for some reason. Thanks to you I finally understand why I've never liked brown. Grubby.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Aw shoots. I had it in my head hayley was like 14/10/4 or something like that. Not that robo is much smaller than that. And was wondering if mzw's measurements were off as they have been in the past. Boo. Oh well, saves me $!



What about Coco?


----------



## makn808

@NamkhaDrolma I thought about coco. But those tiny bitty pockets would be useless to me. I like a single strap rectangle with pockets. That's kind of my sweet spot. I'll wait for more irl pics and winter neutral colors. No rush for this one. 
I'm still waiting for the camo custom from Laurel Dasso before I do a family pic. I have high hopes for that girl...she could be the crown jewel.


----------



## Stella Blue

I just received my smutton (the floral print -- can never remember the name of it) and while I like the print, the bag isn't for me.  As a hand carry, it is adorable and I love it, but I never hand carry and it doesn't work at all as a shoulder  bag, which is what I was hopping for.  So back it goes BUT, naturally the online returns website doesn't work and doesn't send an authorization code or return label, which it is supposed to do.  What a pain!  Disappointed and hassled!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I just received my smutton (the floral print -- can never remember the name of it) and while I like the print, the bag isn't for me.  As a hand carry, it is adorable and I love it, but I never hand carry and it doesn't work at all as a shoulder  bag, which is what I was hopping for.  So back it goes BUT, naturally the online returns website doesn't work and doesn't send an authorization code or return label, which it is supposed to do.  What a pain!  Disappointed and hassled!



Sorry Stella Blue. To me, Small Sutton is best when hand-carried too. Have done shoulder, but, not my fave. .....why does MZ seem so archaic in their Customer Service???


----------



## dcooney4

I hope some time soon I can get to a store that carries them and spend a bit of time to really check out everything. Last week when we visited the city my friend pulled over and had to sit in the car because we were not legally parked so the less the five was not sufficient . Do you think small  roxy looks like a Mom bag when worn crossbody?  My dd said why would I wear a Mom bag in NYC last week. Mind you I was wearing birkies and a rain jacket tied to my waist as it was pouring and we were walking in museums all day. I know the outfit looked touristy but when she said that about my bag I was not happy.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I hope some time soon I can get to a store that carries them and spend a bit of time to really check out everything. Last week when we visited the city my friend pulled over and had to sit in the car because we were not legally parked so the less the five was not sufficient . Do you think small  roxy looks like a Mom bag when worn crossbody?  My dd said why would I wear a Mom bag in NYC last week. Mind you I was wearing birkies and a rain jacket tied to my waist as it was pouring and we were walking in museums all day. I know the outfit looked touristy but when she said that about my bag I was not happy.



These girls with their biting remarks...my 20-year old is always blurting out something [emoji57].  Let's put them aside...  I sometimes do think MZ is an acquired taste. I sometimes even ask myself why I am so drawn to some of them so.  If I am honest with myself, they are kinda "mumsy."  It's strange because I really don't ever lean "mumsy."  But, I do understand the comment. I love the materials MZ uses, the lightweight quality, the colors, the function, the pocketing...but...if I wasn't such a fan...and wasn't familiar, I might just quickly look at think "mumsy" and walk on by.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Stella Blue said:


> I just received my smutton (the floral print -- can never remember the name of it) and while I like the print, the bag isn't for me.  As a hand carry, it is adorable and I love it, but I never hand carry and it doesn't work at all as a shoulder  bag, which is what I was hopping for.  So back it goes BUT, naturally the online returns website doesn't work and doesn't send an authorization code or return label, which it is supposed to do.  What a pain!  Disappointed and hassled!



Ugh frustrating. I'm curious why you feel it doesn't work at all as a shoulder bag? Is it something about how the zipper functions when the corners are under tension from being attached to the strap?

I agree that it's cutest and most aesthetically pleasing when corners are cinched down in hand-carry format. But sometimes I wear mine as a crossbody for convenience -- I don't love that because the pokey bits on the lobster claws hurts my hip and, while i like my bag to sit behind me, it works its way forward and bonks against my thigh and i have to toss it back behind me again. Other times, when I want shoulder carry but not cross body, I will shorten the long strap to its shortest setting so it is more of a hobo length. That seems to be a good compromise for me when i need my hands free.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> These girls with their biting remarks...my 20-year old is always blurting out something [emoji57].  Let's put them aside...  I sometimes do think MZ is an acquired taste. I sometimes even ask myself why I am so drawn to some of them so.  If I am honest with myself, they are kinda "mumsy."  It's strange because I really don't ever lean "mumsy."  But, I do understand the comment. I love the materials MZ uses, the lightweight quality, the colors, the function, the pocketing...but...if I wasn't such a fan...and wasn't familiar, I might just quickly look at think "mumsy" and walk on by.


I guess you are right. Though I hate to admit it.


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 one of Adam's schoolmates commented once when I was chaperoning a field trip - your bag looks weird...it's all poochy and stuff. I was carrying Paige so I assume she was talking about the two front pockets. I was insulted for about five seconds, then brushed it off. I'm all about function first. Style is a very distant third after comfort. sorry DD made you feel self conscious, but I'm certain you looked just fine! Small roxy is a cutie of a bag whether she's carried shoulder or cb.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4 one of Adam's schoolmates commented once when I was chaperoning a field trip - your bag looks weird...it's all poochy and stuff. I was carrying Paige so I assume she was talking about the two front pockets. I was insulted for about five seconds, then brushed it off. I'm all about function first. Style is a very distant third after comfort. sorry DD made you feel self conscious, but I'm certain you looked just fine! Small roxy is a cutie of a bag whether she's carried shoulder or cb.


Thanks!


----------



## ms p

DC, If it helps I used to laugh at my mum's love of pockets and compartment. Guess who has the last laugh now [emoji12] the world is round [emoji847][emoji16]


----------



## mbmb

ms p said:


> DC, If it helps I used to laugh at my mum's love of pockets and compartment. Guess who has the last laugh now [emoji12] the world is round [emoji847][emoji16]


Many (30) years ago when I was wearing classic Coach, for Christmas my mother in law gave me a new purse, her favorite, plastic with many compartments.  I was embarrassed to even own it long enough to return it!  At least our MZWs aren't plastic!


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Many (30) years ago when I was wearing classic Coach, for Christmas my mother in law gave me a new purse, her favorite, plastic with many compartments.  I was embarrassed to even own it long enough to return it!  At least our MZWs aren't plastic!



Not wearing this yet either!


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> Many (30) years ago when I was wearing classic Coach, for Christmas my mother in law gave me a new purse, her favorite, plastic with many compartments.  I was embarrassed to even own it long enough to return it!  At least our MZWs aren't plastic!


Lol


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not wearing this yet either!
> View attachment 3804798


Those were horrible when I was a little girl, even my mother wouldn't wear one.


----------



## Reba

In the end, I carry and wear what I like. My sister has made comments towards an MZ, negatively, before. I have seen a friend looking and making an odd face with no comment. And, I have been asked the infamous- "what cha' carrying in there dead fish?"  ..or did he say lunch?   I don't remember.    But, I have about 15 of the darn bags, so apparently they make me happy...and that's all that counts...they can go admire their own bags...which I probably don't like.


----------



## Stella Blue

I love my MZW bags.  They are fun to dress up with tassels and mushrooms.  Like Barbie dolls for grown ups.


----------



## makn808

I just did one of the best trades in a long time. Had small crosby which is a total cutie but needed to keep the collection down so listed it for sale. Had a chance to trade+$ for seagull lizzy. Historically lizzy never worked for me but that was years ago and I carry less now. And I always felt I missed out on seagull so I said yes. AMAZING! My things fit so nicely with an extra bit of space for treats. and the teal lining? STFD. I finally get why lizzy is beloved.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I just did one of the best trades in a long time. Had small crosby which is a total cutie but needed to keep the collection down so listed it for sale. Had a chance to trade+$ for seagull lizzy. Historically lizzy never worked for me but that was years ago and I carry less now. And I always felt I missed out on seagull so I said yes. AMAZING! My things fit so nicely with an extra bit of space for treats. and the teal lining? STFD. I finally get why lizzy is beloved.



Oh yay!  That's a great color!  I haven't been carrying my Lizzy bags lately; don't usually like crossbody bags "on" me in the hot weather. Weird...I know..such an aversion to heat..  Add wearing my Lizzy bags to the long list of reasons I can't wait for Fall weather!!  (heat/humidity = migraine [emoji856])      When you can, take a pic for us..it's been a while since we have seen this pretty color with it's teal lining! [emoji170]


----------



## Stella Blue

Seagull Lizzy was my first MZW bag. She wears a red braided tassel now Taking her to Martha's Vineyard tomorrow for a week!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Seagull Lizzy was my first MZW bag. She wears a red braided tassel now Taking her to Martha's Vineyard tomorrow for a week!



Martha's Vineyard..nice!  Have a blast...[emoji160][emoji228][emoji295]️[emoji569]️[emoji950][emoji572]️


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> In the end, I carry and wear what I like. My sister has made comments towards an MZ, negatively, before. I have seen a friend looking and making an odd face with no comment. And, I have been asked the infamous- "what cha' carrying in there dead fish?"  ..or did he say lunch?   I don't remember.    But, I have about 15 of the darn bags, so apparently they make me happy...and that's all that counts...they can go admire their own bags...which I probably don't like.


This is very true. I have quite a few Mz Wallace bags too . I think it bugged me because I do like my dd taste. I will continue to wear my bags because they truly work for me and my life style.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> I just did one of the best trades in a long time. Had small crosby which is a total cutie but needed to keep the collection down so listed it for sale. Had a chance to trade+$ for seagull lizzy. Historically lizzy never worked for me but that was years ago and I carry less now. And I always felt I missed out on seagull so I said yes. AMAZING! My things fit so nicely with an extra bit of space for treats. and the teal lining? STFD. I finally get why lizzy is beloved.


I love a good trade. I am not sure if I would have spent the money on small luna roxy but I traded my beautiful black kara that wasn't being worn for it and I couldn't be happier . Congrats on your great trade.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Great trades, makn and dcooney! Trades that hit the spot for both parties are so much better than exchanging boring money.

I've always like the look of Lizzy -- in my mind she's shaped like toast! And I had the two most beautiful colours she came in (IMHO, of course): olive with RG hardware and currant. Both were such beautiful objects but they were never quite big enough for me. Too bad, because i loved all the detailing and proportions from a purely aesthetic standpoint. They are on to better homes now but i think of them fondly.


----------



## dcooney4

Which mz bags were you willing to and pay full price for ? I bought the Paige in mulberry but it killed me to see it on sale shortly afterwards. Though I am glad I have it.


----------



## makn808

Happy Friday! Gearing up for a sleepover with four 10 year olds...


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> Which mz bags were you willing to and pay full price for ? I bought the Paige in mulberry but it killed me to see it on sale shortly afterwards. Though I am glad I have it.


Paid full plus 9% tax on pine small Abbey since I loved it in the pictures even before it was released.  Then when it didn't work for me, it took a long time to sell and I got less than half what I paid.  I also paid FP for Sutton for travel, small Crosby because I was afraid it might be out of stock when I needed it, and micro Crosby because it was so cheap (and so cute)!  No regrets on these last 3.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> Paid full plus 9% tax on pine small Abbey since I loved it in the pictures even before it was released.  Then when it didn't work for me, it took a long time to sell and I got less than half what I paid.  I also paid FP for Sutton for travel, small Crosby because I was afraid it might be out of stock when I needed it, and micro Crosby because it was so cheap (and so cute)!  No regrets on these last 3.


I am glad the last three worked out for you.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Which mz bags were you willing to and pay full price for ? I bought the Paige in mulberry but it killed me to see it on sale shortly afterwards. Though I am glad I have it.



I almost always hit the Sales on MZ or Nordstrom; but, did pay full for Camo Small Roxy - had just sold a bag or two - so in my mind was ok....(there must be a Chapter in Men are from Mars Women are from Venus on how we do the shopping thinking [emoji6]), I think I also paid full-price for my Maroon Small Sutton, but at least that is a more inexpensive bag. And, did pre-order the Micro Crosby at full price too. The rest were practically Free..[emoji6]


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Happy Friday! Gearing up for a sleepover with four 10 year olds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805418



[emoji33][emoji51][emoji33]...good luck with that...
[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...the Lizzy..put it up high out of the way of soda spills and pizza [emoji487] fingers!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Which mz bags were you willing to and pay full price for ? I bought the Paige in mulberry but it killed me to see it on sale shortly afterwards. Though I am glad I have it.


Gosh, I can hardly remember. I think regular Crosby (the timing worked out to use points, but I would have gone ahead anyway), large Crosby, Mother's day metro (the first "old masters" floral), camo and black smutton, blue camo Jorbo, leather metro, and Celebration Chelsea. Eeps! That's more than I realized, especially considering f/x, shipping, duties. Of course some of those where muled across the border for me, so no shipping or duties.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> Happy Friday! Gearing up for a sleepover with four 10 year olds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805418



Wow. You're brave. What kinds of activities do you have planned to keep them occupied? I highly recommend a post-event spa day for mum and her lovely new Lizzy.


----------



## makn808

@NamkhaDrolma luckily Adam has a list of activities for his mates so no planning for me. 

We cleaned the house and inflated mattresses...after lunch we'll bake a cake and prep all the toppings for bi bim bap (korean dish of rice topped with different seasoned veggies, tofu and meat). Pancakes and bacon in the AM then we send the kiddos home!!!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @NamkhaDrolma luckily Adam has a list of activities for his mates so no planning for me.
> 
> We cleaned the house and inflated mattresses...after lunch we'll bake a cake and prep all the toppings for bi bim bap (korean dish of rice topped with different seasoned veggies, tofu and meat). Pancakes and bacon in the AM then we send the kiddos home!!!



That food sounds delish!


----------



## makn808

Thanks @Reba! I try to make the kids foods of our culture so they can try something new. I made Japanese food the last time. And yes, I do have a bag of frozen TJ chicken tenders as a backup. Can't have starving kids here...


----------



## mariposa08

I paid full price for mineral frankie, the original floral metro that was offered at Nordstrom, berry sutton, the blue orchid mother's day metro (large), pacific medium sutton. I think that's it, but I could be missing some.


----------



## makn808

I can't recall paying full price for an mzw. I tend to wait till a sale/discount code or use points. Larrimor's has a 20% code that comes up pretty frequently (I've ordered from them a couple of times). I like a lot of the older colors so it's usually a matter of waiting for it to appear on fb or ebay.


----------



## ms p

Paid full price on mineral Frankie, a few Oxford bags and above USA retail for a Asia exclusive small Sutton [emoji85]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> @NamkhaDrolma luckily Adam has a list of activities for his mates so no planning for me.
> 
> We cleaned the house and inflated mattresses...after lunch we'll bake a cake and prep all the toppings for bi bim bap (korean dish of rice topped with different seasoned veggies, tofu and meat). Pancakes and bacon in the AM then we send the kiddos home!!!



Love bi bim bap!! And bulgogi [emoji14]


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Which mz bags were you willing to and pay full price for ? I bought the Paige in mulberry but it killed me to see it on sale shortly afterwards. Though I am glad I have it.



Too many, lol.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> New colors guys. What cha' think?



My kind of colors! And Frankie in dark green AND dark blue?? Both are longtime wishlist items for me. I also adore the golden yellow accessories. Would love a bag in this color. It's the ideal yellow, IMO. 

Now if they'd just offer a dark red Frankie, my wishlist would be complete!


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you all for the responses on paying the full price for a bag. I was getting frustrated thinking I am the only one paying full price for some of them. I am finally at a point where I love every Mz Wallace I own.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Thanks @Reba! I try to make the kids foods of our culture so they can try something new. I made Japanese food the last time. And yes, I do have a bag of frozen TJ chicken tenders as a backup. Can't have starving kids here...


How did the party go? Hope you had fun too.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you all for the responses on paying the full price for a bag. I was getting frustrated thinking I am the only one paying full price for some of them. I am finally at a point where I love every Mz Wallace I own.



That's a good place to be. Your collection has changed so much. Can you share with a pic...or if too much trouble..a list of what MZ's you have now?


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 it was fun! The kids had a great time...i think they fell asleep by 11:45 or so and woke up around 7? Pretty good for a sleepover. Food went over well except for one kid...he basically eats carbs only so in addition to just rice (oy), I made him cheese toast and cut a bunch of fruits for him. Adam's friends are all a really nice kids so they're easy to have over.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> That's a good place to be. Your collection has changed so much. Can you share with a pic...or if too much trouble..a list of what MZ's you have now?


I am not home but I can list them. 
Ruby Paige
Mulberry Paige
Dawn Bailey
Mineral Bedford small roxy
Luna small Roxy
Ink studded Angus pouch
I would still like something in the other fabric .


----------



## dcooney4

How has everyone's collection changed this year if it has?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am not home but I can list them.
> Ruby Paige
> Mulberry Paige
> Dawn Bailey
> Mineral Bedford small roxy
> Luna small Roxy
> Ink studded Angus pouch
> I would still like something in the other fabric .



You have pared down!  All your Baby Jane's have moved on. Both Kara's too?  
My collection is about the same. I probably should consider streamlining a bit. But, I like 'em all; and even though some are not heavily used at the moment, I am afraid the styles will be gone forever. Maybe after the Fall/Winter I will re-evaluate.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> How has everyone's collection changed this year if it has?



Mine has changed this year for sure. I've been selling almost all of the styles that aren't absolute faves, and even some colors of my fave styles that I can live without. New additions that I really like are Small Abbey and Jordan Satchel and Hobo. I'm still all over the place with Roxy. It's a love/hate relationship! [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I finally scored a Redwood bedford bag, and on the cheap! Full size Nikki, EUC. I didn't like the style in black, but I loved Redwood and always wanted to get something in it. Still not sure about the style, but the price was right, so it's worth a try.


----------



## makn808

I self imposed a "one of each style only" rule and sold a few bags. The current herd includes -

Camo Josie
Pluster Leather Croxy
Raven Camera
TT Paige
Seagull Lizzy
Camo Mini Metro
Camo Angus

Neon Pink Lola+Key Holder
Holo Greta
Argento Ginger
Holo Cosmetic
Camo Small Savoy
Cobalt Ingrid 1.0
Pluster Leather Ariana
Chrome Oxford Flat Savoy
Waterprint Oxford Large Savoy


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> I self imposed a "one of each style only" rule and sold a few bags. The current herd includes -
> 
> Camo Josie
> Pluster Leather Croxy
> Raven Camera
> TT Paige
> Seagull Lizzy
> Camo Mini Metro
> Camo Angus
> 
> Neon Pink Lola+Key Holder
> Holo Greta
> Argento Ginger
> Holo Cosmetic
> Camo Small Savoy
> Cobalt Ingrid 1.0
> Pluster Leather Ariana
> Chrome Oxford Flat Savoy
> Waterprint Oxford Large Savoy


What a great collection! I saw the mini camo metro the other day. It is so darn cute. I hope they make them in more colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I self imposed a "one of each style only" rule and sold a few bags. The current herd includes -
> 
> Camo Josie
> Pluster Leather Croxy
> Raven Camera
> TT Paige
> Seagull Lizzy
> Camo Mini Metro
> Camo Angus
> 
> Neon Pink Lola+Key Holder
> Holo Greta
> Argento Ginger
> Holo Cosmetic
> Camo Small Savoy
> Cobalt Ingrid 1.0
> Pluster Leather Ariana
> Chrome Oxford Flat Savoy
> Waterprint Oxford Large Savoy



Such a great collection!


----------



## dcooney4

Is anyone buying the green camo bags to support the red cross? I thought about it but I think I am going to find a different way  to help. I have nothing that matches the green camo as cute as it is. I have learned my lesson after buying bags I thought were beautiful but then never wore them. Anyone here good at styling clothing? Maybe some one can post ways to style the camo.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I self imposed a "one of each style only" rule and sold a few bags. The current herd includes -
> 
> Camo Josie
> Pluster Leather Croxy
> Raven Camera
> TT Paige
> Seagull Lizzy
> Camo Mini Metro
> Camo Angus
> 
> Neon Pink Lola+Key Holder
> Holo Greta
> Argento Ginger
> Holo Cosmetic
> Camo Small Savoy
> Cobalt Ingrid 1.0
> Pluster Leather Ariana
> Chrome Oxford Flat Savoy
> Waterprint Oxford Large Savoy



Hard to believe there's only one Paige there! And no blue camo!! A great pared down collection of true loves.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Is anyone buying the green camo bags to support the red cross? I thought about it but I think I am going to find a different way  to help. I have nothing that matches the green camo as cute as it is. I have learned my lesson after buying bags I thought were beautiful but then never wore them. Anyone here good at styling clothing? Maybe some one can post ways to style the camo.



I wear camo with pretty much anything casual--it's close to a neutral for me. My favourite way to wear it is with dark denim.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I wear camo with pretty much anything casual--it's close to a neutral for me. My favourite way to wear it is with dark denim.


What color shirt on top?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Most of my clothes are black, so black and grey for sure. But honestly any colour that's not a straight-up green-on-green clash or green-on-red Christmas combo. The other colours I wear a lot of are blue (navy, periwinkle) and purple, and I'd wear it with those as well.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hard to believe there's only one Paige there! And no blue camo!! A great pared down collection of true loves.



I was thinking blue camo cb roxy but that would go against my rule...and Pluster Leather is so special. But yeah, weird no blue camo in there, knowing how much I love that print.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> How has everyone's collection changed this year if it has?



I have downsized a LOT

The crosby collection really also changed my preferences in a bag.  I want to own them all


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I have downsized a LOT
> 
> The crosby collection really also changed my preferences in a bag.  I want to own them all



Agreed. Crosby collection has been a game changer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Is anyone buying the green camo bags to support the red cross? I thought about it but I think I am going to find a different way  to help. I have nothing that matches the green camo as cute as it is. I have learned my lesson after buying bags I thought were beautiful but then never wore them. Anyone here good at styling clothing? Maybe some one can post ways to style the camo.



I'm thinking about it. I have a camo small metro that I love.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I don't need this but what a great summer weekend special! Anyone going for it? What will be your qualifying purchase?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3811578
> 
> I don't need this but what a great summer weekend special! Anyone going for it? What will be your qualifying purchase?


I love that pattern. I regret not getting the mini tote in summer in that color, but I truly don't need anything from them at the moment. I think!


----------



## Stella Blue

How do you use the metro pouch?  Without a wrist strap I'm not sure how functional it is.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Is anyone buying the green camo bags to support the red cross? I thought about it but I think I am going to find a different way  to help. I have nothing that matches the green camo as cute as it is. I have learned my lesson after buying bags I thought were beautiful but then never wore them. Anyone here good at styling clothing? Maybe some one can post ways to style the camo.



Don't have the green, but love wearing my blue camo with jeans and all kinds of basic tops. I don't even think to match it. I would do the same with green. Great with booties and jeans in Fall. Or, if in between walking/workouts and market..black leggings, sneaks and camo bag is a great casual. Mine is with me today..



I have a green camo jacket..love a coral tee under...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Don't have the green, but love wearing my blue camo with jeans and all kinds of basic tops. I don't even think to match it. I would do the same with green. Great with booties and jeans in Fall. Or, if in between walking/workouts and market..black leggings, sneaks and camo bag is a great casual. Mine is with me today..
> View attachment 3811788
> 
> 
> I have a green camo jacket..love a coral tee under...



Love this! I miss mine but love my blue camo Jorbo, which is the better style for me. Something special about small Roxy though...

Coral under green camo sounds perfect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love this! I miss mine but love my blue camo Jorbo, which is the better style for me. Something special about small Roxy though...
> 
> Coral under green camo sounds perfect!



I like my blue camo jordan satchel, but actually miss my blue camo roxy.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love this! I miss mine but love my blue camo Jorbo, which is the better style for me. Something special about small Roxy though...
> 
> Coral under green camo sounds perfect!





LuvAllBags said:


> I like my blue camo jordan satchel, but actually miss my blue camo roxy.



This is why I can't sell any!  I hadn't worn this in a bit..took it out..[emoji170] all over again!  New Season, and time to shop in my closet. I don't want to long for a color/style that I let go. Small Roxy really works and is so comfy too; and the camo is the ultimate casual print.

I think I like Roxy in camo cause she is girly lines with not so girly print...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> This is why I can't sell any!  I hadn't worn this in a bit..took it out..[emoji170] all over again!  New Season, and time to shop in my closet. I don't want to long for a color/style that I let go. Small Roxy really works and is so comfy too; and the camo is the ultimate casual print.
> 
> I think I like Roxy in camo cause she is girly lines with not so girly print...



Yes! Good mix of feminine and masculine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does anyone here have a Tumi Voyageur Capri Cross-body? Comparison to Paige? I am curious about capacity and weight compared to Paige, which I like but find too heavy for cb carry if it has more than a few light things in it.

https://www.tumi.com/p/capri-crossbody-0484785PNE


----------



## makn808

I've always adored tumi's smaller bags but never purchased because their depth was too small for me. I was eyeing the Jackie but man the cb/pack strap is really narrow and I'm wondering if it'll be uncomfortable. 

That pine shade is so pretty Luv. Tumi has come out with great saturated colors in the past. If you don't need the depth i can see the cb being very useful and lightweight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I've always adored tumi's smaller bags but never purchased because their depth was too small for me. I was eyeing the Jackie but man the cb/pack strap is really narrow and I'm wondering if it'll be uncomfortable.
> 
> That pine shade is so pretty Luv. Tumi has come out with great saturated colors in the past. If you don't need the depth i can see the cb being very useful and lightweight.



Yes, that color is pretty! I don't need a lot of depth with a small cb, but the general configuration does matter in terms of how my stuff fits. I think I will try to see it in person first. Our airport has a Tumi store and I will have a need to be there soon.


----------



## ms p

Received regular Crosby and I'm happy with it [emoji4] I placed the bag against 2 dresses and I really like it [emoji175]

Disnt realize it's similar depth and height to s.roxy. Just a bit longer in length and therefore can fit more. I actually felt s.roxy strap drop is slightly longer too.

Mzw website: 

S.roxy: 10.5" l x 4" w x 9.5" h, 9" handle drop

Regular Crosby: 12" l x 5" w x 8.75" h, 10" handle drop


Did mzw change dust bag again? I felt the previous one comes with a smell. I prefer this white dust bag.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 3811578
> 
> I don't need this but what a great summer weekend special! Anyone going for it? What will be your qualifying purchase?



Did u get it? Saw on fb it's smaller than the metro pouch. I didn't read the ad properly. I actually thought it's the metro pouch.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> I self imposed a "one of each style only" rule and sold a few bags. The current herd includes -
> 
> Camo Josie
> Pluster Leather Croxy
> Raven Camera
> TT Paige
> Seagull Lizzy
> Camo Mini Metro
> Camo Angus
> 
> Neon Pink Lola+Key Holder
> Holo Greta
> Argento Ginger
> Holo Cosmetic
> Camo Small Savoy
> Cobalt Ingrid 1.0
> Pluster Leather Ariana
> Chrome Oxford Flat Savoy
> Waterprint Oxford Large Savoy



Very well rounded in style and size. I need to remember the one in each style rule as well [emoji106] Sold the platinum leather s.roxy [emoji85].


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> I have downsized a LOT
> 
> The crosby collection really also changed my preferences in a bag.  I want to own them all



Looks like many of us are keeping bag count low. Which is your fav Crosby style and color/ hardware combo?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did I post this already? If so, apologies. Magnet Crosby Tote. Without and with flash. Close-up is most color accurate.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Did I post this already? If so, apologies. Magnet Crosby Tote. Without and with flash. Close-up is most color accurate.
> 
> View attachment 3816643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816647


I really really like the look of this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## makn808

I almost never get a tote to work for me, but I love this crosby tote and magnet is the perfect color for it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I almost never get a tote to work for me, but I love this crosby tote and magnet is the perfect color for it.



Yes, it's a great style. I still think I prefer Large Crosby more, but I like this one as well.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I carried platinum luster Jane yesterday for the first time after receiving Large Crosby and was pleasantly surprised at how much I still liked it. That said, I'm back in Crosby today. Seems like Jane is the better option when I'm wearing more girly clothes. So, I won't be selling all my Janes any time soon but should still really cut back from five. 

Which ones do you think should stay / go? Here's what I have:

Platinum Luster
Black Five-Year
Moss
Azalea
Old Plum


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I carried platinum luster Jane yesterday for the first time after receiving Large Crosby and was pleasantly surprised at how much I still liked it. That said, I'm back in Crosby today. Seems like Jane is the better option when I'm wearing more girly clothes. So, I won't be selling all my Janes any time soon but should still really cut back from five.
> 
> Which ones do you think should stay / go? Here's what I have:
> 
> Platinum Luster
> Black Five-Year
> Moss
> Azalea
> Old Plum



I would keep Platinum Luster...color goes with everything and is weather and stain-resistant to the max!  Old Plum...keep..just sounds too good to let go. 

Chopping block maybes:

Azalea [emoji259]..pretty...but, do you actually wear?  If just to die for pretty IRL, keep her..

Moss..., I know can be a neutral.., but, with better options, Moss just isn't all that exciting..sell it. 

Black five-year. How many Black bags do you own?  If too many, maybe it's time to kiss this sweet baby Jane goodbye [emoji8]


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I carried platinum luster Jane yesterday for the first time after receiving Large Crosby and was pleasantly surprised at how much I still liked it. That said, I'm back in Crosby today. Seems like Jane is the better option when I'm wearing more girly clothes. So, I won't be selling all my Janes any time soon but should still really cut back from five.
> 
> Which ones do you think should stay / go? Here's what I have:
> 
> Platinum Luster
> Black Five-Year
> Moss
> Azalea
> Old Plum


I would keep azalea/!summer black 5 year any time classic and platinum luster for fall/ winter rain and snow can't get in.


----------



## makn808

Hmm. Can you wait to see what the ten year Jane looks like? That might affect which ones you keep and sell.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Spot-on advice, my friends. Everything you articulated is what I've been turning over in my mind.

Azalea *is* TDF gorgeous, but I have to be seriously in the mood to wear something that bright, which doesn't happen very often and, for when it does, I have Azalea Bea and Elsa. But it's sooo pretty ... lol.

Platinum Luster is, as you say, practical on so many levels, and I like the additional structure of the luster fabric. This is very likely to be a keeper unless a Large PL Roxy falls into my lap.

Moss: I don’t really have another green bag and it does work as a neutral, especially with my wardrobe. I don’t find myself reaching for it very often but maybe I would if there were fewer competitors for shoulder time?

Black five-year is actually a good candidate for the chopping block. If I’m honest with myself, this is the one I’m keeping more for its rarity value (and some sentimentality because I got it from a friend). When in need of a black bag, there are others I’d reach for first.

Old Plum would actually be the easiest for me to let go of but it’s the most worn of all the bags and would likely net the least so I kind of figure I might as well keep it. Plus, diamond logo lining…

I wish someone would just come in the night and replace three of the five Janes with a dawn Crosby Traveler with luggage sleeve.

And I hadn’t even factored in 10-year Jane. But I suspect there may be some slight design changes that could be very appealing…


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Spot-on advice, my friends. Everything you articulated is what I've been turning over in my mind.
> 
> Azalea *is* TDF gorgeous, but I have to be seriously in the mood to wear something that bright, which doesn't happen very often and, for when it does, I have Azalea Bea and Elsa. But it's sooo pretty ... lol.
> 
> Platinum Luster is, as you say, practical on so many levels, and I like the additional structure of the luster fabric. This is very likely to be a keeper unless a Large PL Roxy falls into my lap.
> 
> Moss: I don’t really have another green bag and it does work as a neutral, especially with my wardrobe. I don’t find myself reaching for it very often but maybe I would if were fewer competitors for shoulder time?
> 
> Black five-year is actually a good candidate for the chopping block. If I’m honest with myself, this is the one I’m keeping more for its rarity value (and some sentimentality because I got it from a friend). When in need of a black bag, there are others I’d reach for first.
> 
> Old Plum would actually be the easiest for me to let go of but it’s the most worn of all the bags and would likely net the least so I kind of figure I might as well keep it. Plus, diamond logo lining…
> 
> I wish someone would just come in the night and replace three of the five Janes with a dawn Crosby Traveler with luggage sleeve.
> 
> And I hadn’t even factored in 10-year Jane. But I suspect there may be some slight design changes that could be very appealing…


This may seem nuts but, put all of them except the platinum luster up for sale at the price you want and see what sells. I did this and have not regretted it. Now I have only what I adore. Though I still want more.


----------



## Reba

Ha ha...someone come in the night and replace..I think I have had that thought. I will think I want to change it up..decide I will pick 3 to sell, and buy a spanking new non/sale, non-guilt, out of my comfort zone style..then I go to "The Closet."  Twenty minutes later I pan the idea and go about my biz...   Later will think..I just need someone to pick and sell some for me and hand over the proceeds...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This may seem nuts but, put all of them except the platinum luster up for sale at the price you want and see what sells. I did this and have not regretted it. Now I have only what I adore. Though I still want more.



Ooh...such lack of control of situation..[emoji33]..Namkha..could you handle..?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ooh...such lack of control of situation..[emoji33]..Namkha..could you handle..?



LOL, can you see my control freak flag right through the interwebs? I'm hyperventilating at the very thought. And thinking that DC has serious lady-cojones. That said, the idea has a certain "leave it to the universe" attitude to it that could be a great exercise in going with the flow. After all, it's "just" bags.

Also a slightly more realistic solution than hoping for a benevolent MZW-loving bag thief.


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> After all, it's "just" bags.



[emoji847] This. We only live once do what makes u happy. No regrets. Sometimes I feel we placed too much importance on bags [emoji255][emoji175] Get what u will use.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> LOL, can you see my control freak flag right through the interwebs? I'm hyperventilating at the very thought. And thinking that DC has serious lady-cojones. That said, the idea has a certain "leave it to the universe" attitude to it that could be a great exercise in going with the flow. After all, it's "just" bags.
> 
> Also a slightly more realistic solution than hoping for a benevolent MZW-loving bag thief.



...hmm..this control freak is going to wait for bumps in the night..hoping for magical bag elves with discerning bag tastes...


----------



## Reba

Too all my supportive buds here..my daughter sent this pic from London today...


Bought herself a  scooter to daily navigate the streets more time efficiently!  Adapting no prob..making memories.  I guess I can tell my stomach to calm down...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Too all my supportive buds here..my daughter sent this pic from London today...
> View attachment 3818010
> 
> Bought herself a  scooter to daily navigate the streets more time efficiently!  Adapting no prob..making memories.  I guess I can tell my stomach to calm down...


That is awesome and fun!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Spot-on advice, my friends. Everything you articulated is what I've been turning over in my mind.
> 
> Azalea *is* TDF gorgeous, but I have to be seriously in the mood to wear something that bright, which doesn't happen very often and, for when it does, I have Azalea Bea and Elsa. But it's sooo pretty ... lol.
> 
> Platinum Luster is, as you say, practical on so many levels, and I like the additional structure of the luster fabric. This is very likely to be a keeper unless a Large PL Roxy falls into my lap.
> 
> Moss: I don’t really have another green bag and it does work as a neutral, especially with my wardrobe. I don’t find myself reaching for it very often but maybe I would if there were fewer competitors for shoulder time?
> 
> Black five-year is actually a good candidate for the chopping block. If I’m honest with myself, this is the one I’m keeping more for its rarity value (and some sentimentality because I got it from a friend). When in need of a black bag, there are others I’d reach for first.
> 
> Old Plum would actually be the easiest for me to let go of but it’s the most worn of all the bags and would likely net the least so I kind of figure I might as well keep it. Plus, diamond logo lining…
> 
> I wish someone would just come in the night and replace three of the five Janes with a dawn Crosby Traveler with luggage sleeve.
> 
> And I hadn’t even factored in 10-year Jane. But I suspect there may be some slight design changes that could be very appealing…



I like your advice to yourself! All great rationale. I would have a difficult time making this choice, as they are all so different...easy to just keep them all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Too all my supportive buds here..my daughter sent this pic from London today...
> View attachment 3818010
> 
> Bought herself a  scooter to daily navigate the streets more time efficiently!  Adapting no prob..making memories.  I guess I can tell my stomach to calm down...



Good for her! My friend's son is a freshman at a huge university and he insisted he needs a moped to get around campus...apparently many kids have them. I must be getting old because I was amazed at this.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Good for her! My friend's son is a freshman at a huge university and he insisted he needs a moped to get around campus...apparently many kids have them. I must be getting old because I was amazed at this.



That's a bit much!  Surprised it's allowed!  But, I guess it's probably not a quaint New England campus  I have in my mind's eye, ha ha. When she's back to that, her snow boots will get her to class 2nd semester [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> That's a bit much!  Surprised it's allowed!  But, I guess it's probably not a quaint New England campus  I have in my mind's eye, ha ha. When she's back to that, her snow boots will get her to class 2nd semester [emoji6]



He's on a huge campus, but still...didn't everyone just walk or take the campus shuttle in the past? Lol.


----------



## makn808

@LuvAllBags those mopeds are so noisy! When I was in college, the walk from the dorms (think Florida on a map) to the top of campus (think Washington) was at minimum a 20 minute walk. So a ton of students got mopeds. I was a poor college student so I had to walk. My roommate would sometimes give me a lift though! And we didn't have a shuttle back then. Boo.


----------



## Reba

Namkha and Luv (I think u have) and anyone else who has..Jordan Hobo..  do you still love?  I have been staring at the Dawn one. It's either perfect, or too plain-Jane in appearance. Looks so good pocket wise..and comfy looking. Thoughts...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags those mopeds are so noisy! When I was in college, the walk from the dorms (think Florida on a map) to the top of campus (think Washington) was at minimum a 20 minute walk. So a ton of students got mopeds. I was a poor college student so I had to walk. My roommate would sometimes give me a lift though! And we didn't have a shuttle back then. Boo.



Maybe not so uncommon then. I went to a small school so this concept is completely foreign to me. 20 mins is quite a hike!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Namkha and Luv (I think u have) and anyone else who has..Jordan Hobo..  do you still love?  I have been staring at the Dawn one. It's either perfect, or too plain-Jane in appearance. Looks so good pocket wise..and comfy looking. Thoughts...



I really like mine. It is a bit plain but the pleats dress it up IMO, and the padded strap is just so comfy. I also love the large back pocket. 

I'm a big fan of the Dawn with red edge dye. I know others aren't, but I absolutely love it and will carry it year round. I have seen a bunch of navy and red combos in fall fashion catalogs/emails too. I wear a lot of gray sweaters, from light to dark, in the winter and love the idea of the navy/red with them. 

Have I posted a pic of mine? If not, I will do this week.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I really like mine. It is a bit plain but the pleats dress it up IMO, and the padded strap is just so comfy. I also love the large back pocket.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Dawn with red edge dye. I know others aren't, but I absolutely love it and will carry it year round. I have seen a bunch of navy and red combos in fall fashion catalogs/emails too. I wear a lot of gray sweaters, from light to dark, in the winter and love the idea of the navy/red with them.
> 
> Have I posted a pic of mine? If not, I will do this week.



Does the Dawn Jordan Hobo have the red accents?  I would love [emoji173]️ if it did!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Does the Dawn Jordan Hobo have the red accents?  I would love [emoji173]️ if it did!



It sure does! Here are a few quick pics. Better ones later.


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I really like mine. It is a bit plain but the pleats dress it up IMO, and the padded strap is just so comfy. I also love the large back pocket.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Dawn with red edge dye. I know others aren't, but I absolutely love it and will carry it year round. I have seen a bunch of navy and red combos in fall fashion catalogs/emails too. I wear a lot of gray sweaters, from light to dark, in the winter and love the idea of the navy/red with them.
> 
> Have I posted a pic of mine? If not, I will do this week.


+1 fan of the Jorbo.  It's a great combination of sleek and pretty.  The padded strap is super comfy - even if the purse is stuffed - and stays on my shoulder really well.  It's my current favorite everyday bag.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> It sure does! Here are a few quick pics. Better ones later.
> 
> View attachment 3821327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821328





MNBags said:


> +1 fan of the Jorbo.  It's a great combination of sleek and pretty.  The padded strap is super comfy - even if the purse is stuffed - and stays on my shoulder really well.  It's my current favorite everyday bag.



Oh no [emoji33], I was secretly hoping for reasons to not want it!  It's navy blue, has the red edging, two awesome carry options...[emoji90]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Namkha and Luv (I think u have) and anyone else who has..Jordan Hobo..  do you still love?  I have been staring at the Dawn one. It's either perfect, or too plain-Jane in appearance. Looks so good pocket wise..and comfy looking. Thoughts...



Still love (original review is post 12501). It is excellent pocket wise and very comfy. 

Dawn looks rich and elegant to me. Definitely not plain jane, imo.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> It sure does! Here are a few quick pics. Better ones later.
> 
> View attachment 3821327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821328


Do you know how much it weighs? Love the color.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you know how much it weighs? Love the color.



MZ lists as 1.4


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> MZ lists as 1.4


I wonder if they attach all straps when they weigh the bags??


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> MZ lists as 1.4


Thanks!


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I wonder if they attach all straps when they weigh the bags??



Right..., I was wondering that too.


----------



## Reba

Dcooney..saw this on Instagram..not a MZ camo.., but, camo can look great with any color or print...


(as per our convo last week)


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dcooney..saw this on Instagram..not a MZ camo.., but, camo can look great with any color or print...
> View attachment 3822626
> 
> (as per our convo last week)


You are right. I still haven't bit the bullet. I just can't figure out which bag in the metro line I want. Which metro bags does everyone here have?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Do you know how much it weighs? Love the color.





Reba said:


> MZ lists as 1.4





mbmb said:


> I wonder if they attach all straps when they weigh the bags??





Reba said:


> Right..., I was wondering that too.



Wow! It definitely doesn't feel like 1.4 lbs! It feels so light!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Also - for those with other multi-strap Dawn bags, I switched out the padded strap for my short Smabbey leather strap and like it that way too. I wish MZ would sell individual straps.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> You are right. I still haven't bit the bullet. I just can't figure out which bag in the metro line I want. Which metro bags does everyone here have?



I have 2 small metros and one large, which I only use for travel at this point. Metros are the smallest part of my collection. I just don't use them much and haven't been able to make any of the Sutton styles work. That's why I like the Crosby bags - lightweight metro fabric, but with organization and straps that don't slip. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You are right. I still haven't bit the bullet. I just can't figure out which bag in the metro line I want. Which metro bags does everyone here have?



Have only the one Maroon Small Sutton.  Not the most used, but love it's lightness and cuteness. Do miss all the exterior pockets like the Bedford bags when using though. Love the Mini Metro look, and would love to try a Crosby...hmm...better buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> You are right. I still haven't bit the bullet. I just can't figure out which bag in the metro line I want. Which metro bags does everyone here have?



I have a mini camo and an older small metro. It is way big for me though, so I'm hoping to sell it and get a small metro 2.0 with the smaller dimensions. Damned, I had a raven small metro that I sold because it was the same size as another tote i had, and of course I gave that one to a dear gal so now I'm wanting another small metro 2.0!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks everyone! I love the outside pockets on my bags. It is the light weight that draws me to the metro fabric but most are to big. I wish they put the caudelie  stuff in a small magnet metro or a small Sutton and I would have bought it. I like the Crosby line but don't want to spend that much at the moment. Maybe I should just wait till I see one in person that makes me want to take it right home.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> You are right. I still haven't bit the bullet. I just can't figure out which bag in the metro line I want. Which metro bags does everyone here have?



I have two small suttons (camo, black), one medium metro (old masters floral -- can never remember the official name), and two large metros (begonia, magnet). I love the smuttons as easy peasy casual cross-bodies that can take any kind of situation (rain, snow, a visit to the donkey sanctuary where they might be nuzzled for treats); they are funky and hold a surprising amount -- but that lobster claw clip does dig into my hip. The metros are really utility totes for me. They are so large and unstructured, I have trouble using them for anything other than that. I did use one of the large metros as a beach bag because it easily held my large floppy sun hat. I used to have a large Sutton, but it was just to unwieldy due to lack of structure.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks everyone! I love the outside pockets on my bags. It is the light weight that draws me to the metro fabric but most are to big. I wish they put the caudelie  stuff in a small magnet metro or a small Sutton and I would have bought it. I like the Crosby line but don't want to spend that much at the moment. Maybe I should just wait till I see one in person that makes me want to take it right home.



Maybe you can find a smutton at a good price on the FB group. Then you can give it a whirl without too much risk; and, if you don't like it, you could release it back into sale thread.


----------



## dcooney4

I asked the impossible in nwt smutten shipped at 140.00 . I am considering ordering new from larrimors.


----------



## dcooney4

Was going to buy one off a lovely FB member but dh said I should wait and the the exact one I want in person. Thanks for the idea though. I think I almost blew a surprise there.


----------



## makn808

If they only used smaller, lighter clips like the roxy ones I would reconsider smutton for sure. For me those lobster clips are so heavy and like @NamkhaDrolma they dig in at the most inopportune moments... But damned if smutton is a cutie pie.


----------



## dcooney4

What is everyone lusting for at the moment?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone lusting for at the moment?



Joe Manganiello..., oh, wait, you mean handbags...[emoji6]
I like Dawn Abbey, but worry about the flap zippy thing. I like Dawn Hobo Jordan, Mallard Coco and maybe Dawn Small Crosby. Finally, I have my eye on a classic Black Paige..before they re-style it like all the other new colors. 
Too many likes and don't know how to pick. Too bad I just couldn't pick Joe...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Joe Manganiello..., oh, wait, you mean handbags...[emoji6]
> I like Dawn Abbey, but worry about the flap zippy thing. I like Dawn Hobo Jordan, Mallard Coco and maybe Dawn Small Crosby. Finally, I have my eye on a classic Black Paige..before they re-style it like all the other new colors.
> Too many likes and don't know how to pick. Too bad I just couldn't pick Joe...


Isn't he married? I think his wife my not be willing to share.lol 
The dawn Abby looks beautiful.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Isn't he married? I think his wife my not be willing to share.lol
> The dawn Abby looks beautiful.



...oh dcooney..., don't bring reality into this!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ...oh dcooney..., don't bring reality into this!


My apologies! Enjoy!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> My apologies! Enjoy!



Haha...


----------



## Stella Blue

I'm lusting after a Dawn small Crosby.  I also really like the Dusty Rose Nikki tote and maybe a Mallard Thompson hobo.  But I'm really craving a soft leather bag and I recently fell in love with a Prada bag for $2400.  Needles to say that love will remain unrequited.!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I'm lusting after a Dawn small Crosby.  I also really like the Dusty Rose Nikki tote and maybe a Mallard Thompson hobo.  But I'm really craving a soft leather bag and I recently fell in love with a Prada bag for $2400.  Needles to say that love will remain unrequited.!



I would love to see the Dusty Rose in person. Because MZ's colors are always nicer in person, I bet it is beautiful.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone lusting for at the moment?



LV Graceful (delightful's replacement) [emoji180]

What about ü?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I went all in and got my Mallard and Dawn Frankies so there's nothing else I want. That's more than enough! And there are new releases coming Tues!


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone lusting for at the moment?



I have a few....

From MZ Wallace: 

A black Medium Metro Tote I can use as a gym bag, because the LeSportsac one I am currently using is too small to fit my spin shoes and a change of clothes. 

The release of Black Small Belle!! I love my Estate Blue Smelle, but I feel like it's more of a spring/summer color  rather than fall/winter.

From LV, the Iena MM in Damier Ebene

From Gucci, a small black leather crossbody. Either the Leather Soho Disco or one of the Marmont bags.


----------



## dcooney4

I have wanted an all black Sutton in small or medium. I wanted to see them in person without any of my naysayer kids around. So my dh drove me to a store that had both in stock. I ended up with the small one. We still have other chores to run or I would go straight home and try it out.


----------



## dcooney4

My other lust was an oxblood colored bag which I searched different brands for quite a while and ended up with the coach rogue 25 in oxblood. Now it is time to step back and enjoy other people's bags .


----------



## psucutie

Ladies, need some advice.  I have 20% off coupon from saks that expires today.  I have gg small crosby but am so afraid of getting dirty that I am thinking of getting in dawn.  Yes or no?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> Ladies, need some advice.  I have 20% off coupon from saks that expires today.  I have gg small crosby but am so afraid of getting dirty that I am thinking of getting in dawn.  Yes or no?


I say yes! You can always sell GG if you won't use it.


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Ladies, need some advice.  I have 20% off coupon from saks that expires today.  I have gg small crosby but am so afraid of getting dirty that I am thinking of getting in dawn.  Yes or no?


I agree with Namkha Drolma.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone lusting for at the moment?



I'd like a Crosby Traveler in a colour other than black and with a luggage sleeve. I'm waiting for both of those features before biting.
And, I'm hoping the Crosby Crossbody will come back in dawn or another colour I like before rewards points expire.
Aso was suddenly taken by the urge to have a small metro backpack in navy camo. Not sure if that will last. Just letting it lie for the moment.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I went all in and got my Mallard and Dawn Frankies so there's nothing else I want. That's more than enough! And there are new releases coming Tues!



Good for you!  I would like to try a Frankie..my fear is the weight. So pretty though.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Good for you!  I would like to try a Frankie..my fear is the weight. So pretty though.


It's not too heavy!  I was actually surprised how much heavier regular abbey felt vs frankie.   This was after carrying crosby tote yesterday.


----------



## dcooney4

Bloomingdales does the rewards gift cards if you sign up for the free loyalist card.


----------



## dcooney4

Quick picture of my newbie. Wish it wasn't going to rain so I could wear it. I will have to finish unwrapping tomorrow.


----------



## sydney529

I have to say that the Black Bedford Travel Frankie is now my favorite bag.  The luggage sleeve is brilliant: hidden zipper at the bottom and a magnetic snap closure at the top so it is a very functional exterior slip pocket and doesn't 'look' like a travel bag when used everyday.  It has all of the "I wish it had" features of my prior favorite Black Bedford Jane: slightly smaller, short zipper pulls, more pockets, crossbody strap and still has the red edge dye and red lining.  I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> Ladies, need some advice.  I have 20% off coupon from saks that expires today.  I have gg small crosby but am so afraid of getting dirty that I am thinking of getting in dawn.  Yes or no?


I would.  I bought black because I couldn't see the dawn in real life and I was afraid it might be too colorful.  But you have seen dawn Crosby, so if you like it go for it!  I still think maybe I should have gone for dawn.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I would.  I bought black because I couldn't see the dawn in real life and I was afraid it might be too colorful.  But you have seen dawn Crosby, so if you like it go for it!  I still think maybe I should have gone for dawn.


What is your favorite thing about the Crosby?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> What is your favorite thing about the Crosby?


I haven't actually used the small Crosby yet, but I plan to use it with the chain to dress it up a bit.  I use regular Crosby all the time.  It is light, handles fit my shoulder, the bag fits my stuff, the organization works for me (2 main sections with flexible divider, zipper pockets on the outside - 2 on the MZW nameplate side and one on the other so I can tell them apart).  It is boring to look at, but so easy to use.


----------



## ms p

psucutie said:


> Ladies, need some advice.  I have 20% off coupon from saks that expires today.  I have gg small crosby but am so afraid of getting dirty that I am thinking of getting in dawn.  Yes or no?



Did u get dawn? I like GG but didn't buy as like u i was afraid of dirt.


----------



## ms p

I used regular Cosby this week. At first i wasn't sure of it since the pockets are all horizontal vs usual 2 front vertical and some horizontal ones. I like the slouchy look [emoji175]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I used regular Cosby this week. At first i wasn't sure of it since the pockets are all horizontal vs usual 2 front vertical and some horizontal ones. I like the slouchy look [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3825865


You look fantastic as does the bag.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I used regular Cosby this week. At first i wasn't sure of it since the pockets are all horizontal vs usual 2 front vertical and some horizontal ones. I like the slouchy look [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3825865



Looks great on you. Love the clean lines of your dress..you look lovely.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of my newbie. Wish it wasn't going to rain so I could wear it. I will have to finish unwrapping tomorrow.



Hope you love and enjoy the style. I know you have a bum shoulder like me. The weightlessness of it so great!  And, such a cutie. Enjoy!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hope you love and enjoy the style. I know you have a bum shoulder like me. The weightlessness of it so great!  And, such a cutie. Enjoy!


Thanks! It really is a cute little bag. I also like that there is barely any vachetta on it.


----------



## Reba

Luv, what are your thoughts on the Mallard color in person?


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Ladies, need some advice.  I have 20% off coupon from saks that expires today.  I have gg small crosby but am so afraid of getting dirty that I am thinking of getting in dawn.  Yes or no?



Yes if you like gold hw. I enjoy my Dawn Crosby bags and I prefer the color to black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of my newbie. Wish it wasn't going to rain so I could wear it. I will have to finish unwrapping tomorrow.



Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, what are your thoughts on the Mallard color in person?



I am biased since I adore green, but I love it. It's a rich, deep color with a blue undertone. Just lovely. I couldn't have chosen a better winter green myself. 

I have been waiting YEARS for them to offer Frankie in navy, dark green, dark red and gray. Now I have two of those four. Hoping we see the last two at some point and then I'm good [emoji4]. My Frankie collection  is just perfect. It's well-rounded and full of my favorite colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

sydney529 said:


> I have to say that the Black Bedford Travel Frankie is now my favorite bag.  The luggage sleeve is brilliant: hidden zipper at the bottom and a magnetic snap closure at the top so it is a very functional exterior slip pocket and doesn't 'look' like a travel bag when used everyday.  It has all of the "I wish it had" features of my prior favorite Black Bedford Jane: slightly smaller, short zipper pulls, more pockets, crossbody strap and still has the red edge dye and red lining.  I'm thrilled with it.



That's so great! I was unsure about Travel Frankie at first, but since the new colors are in that style, I gave it a try and I like it too. That slip pocket/sleeve is great. I was afraid I'd miss having the upper back zip pocket that the sleeve replaced, but I don't. The handles on the updated version are also softer and more comfy than some of the older ones.


----------



## makn808

@ms p crosby looks amazing on you! Proportionate and versatile. And I love your dress too!


----------



## makn808

@ms p crosby looks amazing on you! Proportionate and versatile. And I love your dress too!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I am biased since I adore green, but I love it. It's a rich, deep color with a blue undertone. Just lovely. I couldn't have chosen a better winter green myself.
> 
> I have been waiting YEARS for them to offer Frankie in navy, dark green, dark red and gray. Now I have two of those four. Hoping we see the last two at some point and then I'm good [emoji4]. My Frankie collection  is just perfect. It's well-rounded and full of my favorite colors.



Ooh...that green sounds almost spruce-like...lovely.  Just a couple of Winters ago we were afraid we'd never see the classics in great colors again!  Feast or famine with those Frankie's!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> You look fantastic as does the bag.





Reba said:


> Looks great on you. Love the clean lines of your dress..you look lovely.





makn808 said:


> @ms p crosby looks amazing on you! Proportionate and versatile. And I love your dress too!



Thank you [emoji175][emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ooh...that green sounds almost spruce-like...lovely.  Just a couple of Winters ago we were afraid we'd never see the classics in great colors again!  Feast or famine with those Frankie's!



Yes! Spruce is a good comparison. Right?? I could have done without both of them appearing at the same time. Oh well, I will enjoy them both. Have really tried to narrow my collection to those that I will use and enjoy. No more hanging on to unused bags just because they're pretty. At least the Frankies get used.


----------



## psucutie

ms p said:


> Did u get dawn? I like GG but didn't buy as like u i was afraid of dirt.





LuvAllBags said:


> Yes if you like gold hw. I enjoy my Dawn Crosby bags and I prefer the color to black.



I did end up buying it.  Despite allllllll of my issues with Saks CS I am not in immediate need of this bag, so hopefully things will go more smoothly this time.  Marked as shipped on Friday, but no movement yet.

Still obsessed with Navy Frankie.  One in, one out, and sold mulberry frankie this weekend.

Anyone buying magnet crosby tomorrow? It wasnt really my favorite color combo, so I am passing.  Wonder what else will be released.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

psucutie said:


> I did end up buying it.  Despite allllllll of my issues with Saks CS I am not in immediate need of this bag, so hopefully things will go more smoothly this time.  Marked as shipped on Friday, but no movement yet.
> 
> Still obsessed with Navy Frankie.  One in, one out, and sold mulberry frankie this weekend.
> 
> Anyone buying magnet crosby tomorrow? It wasnt really my favorite color combo, so I am passing.  Wonder what else will be released.



Hope it arrives with no issues!

Won't be buying magnet tomorrow, but I could bite if they release Crosby Traveler with luggage sleeve in an interesting colour.


----------



## contra mundum

Anyone have experience with Micro Crosby? I am seriously considering it because twice now I have handed off my debit card/ID to BF when I didn't want to haul a big purse in and then I forget about it until I am without it the next day.


----------



## psucutie

contra mundum said:


> Anyone have experience with Micro Crosby? I am seriously considering it because twice now I have handed off my debit card/ID to BF when I didn't want to haul a big purse in and then I forget about it until I am without it the next day.



Yup!  I use it all the time.  In airport carrying phone, passport and cc for easy access, for morning walks to grab breakfast, even volunteering at an animal shelter a couple of weeks ago.  Love the style and it fits my apartment keys, chapstick, phone, cc/id and passport


----------



## MNBags

psucutie said:


> I did end up buying it.  Despite allllllll of my issues with Saks CS I am not in immediate need of this bag, so hopefully things will go more smoothly this time.  Marked as shipped on Friday, but no movement yet.
> 
> Still obsessed with Navy Frankie.  One in, one out, and sold mulberry frankie this weekend.
> 
> Anyone buying magnet crosby tomorrow? It wasnt really my favorite color combo, so I am passing.  Wonder what else will be released.


Fall is up. New colors,new Crosby style and new oxford/Crosby print.


----------



## psucutie

MNBags said:


> Fall is up. New colors,new Crosby style and new oxford/Crosby print.


I ordered mini totsby (aka downtown crosby) in magnet.  Will have to decide if it would potentially make more sense than small crosby.  

How many more lightish pinks can they do in a year?  Quartz, dahlia, dusty rose and now damask.

Boucle is not my pattern from the pictures.  

So much magnet.  But no small belle.


----------



## Stella Blue

I don't like the shape of the Thompson hobo but I love the black/magnet two-tone look!


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> I don't like the shape of the Thompson hobo but I love the black/magnet two-tone look!


Same,  wish they had done it in another style


----------



## ms p

I like the black Jane satchel with g/hw and red interior


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all,

I’m debating between the black vs. magnet Crosby Tote. Originally I wanted to get the magnet Crosby Tote, because I really like gold hardware with dark gray. However, in certain pictures where the magnet color leans more blue or lighter gray, it doesn’t seem as appealing to me. I’d like the black Crosby Tote, but generally strongly prefer gold hardware over silver (and so far, the black Crosby Tote only comes with silver hardware).

What do you all prefer? Thanks!


----------



## mbmb

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m debating between the black vs. magnet Crosby Tote. Originally I wanted to get the magnet Crosby Tote, because I really like gold hardware with dark gray. However, in certain pictures where the magnet color leans more blue or lighter gray, it doesn’t seem as appealing to me. I’d like the black Crosby Tote, but generally strongly prefer gold hardware over silver (and so far, the black Crosby Tote only comes with silver hardware).
> 
> What do you all prefer? Thanks!


I've noticed the magnet Crosby looks blue in a few pictures, but it generally looks like a grayish brown to me.  I'd also like to know what those who have actually seen it or own it think.  Is the brown I see just a problem with the photography?


----------



## makn808

mbmb said:


> I've noticed the magnet Crosby looks blue in a few pictures, but it generally looks like a grayish brown to me.  I'd also like to know what those who have actually seen it or own it think.  Is the brown I see just a problem with the photography?



I have a magnet small metro and it looks different depending on the lighting. Sometimes she looks dark grey, sometimes grey/blue, sometimes grey/taupe. Also has a magnet small crosby and she was as chameleon like as my metro. I find magnet to be a great year round neutral.


----------



## USCGirlie

Thank you @mbmb and @makn808! I just looked on MZW's site at the entire Magnet Crosby line and noticed that the color always look different when the bag is worn on the model, vs. when the bag is shown by itself, weirdly enough. Must be the lighting? @makn808 do you find that your magnet small metro is very color-accurate compared to the pics shown on the site? 

Thanks again!


----------



## missmoimoi

Is Crosby boucle a print or actually boucle?  I want a Crosby collection and a Frankie collection but it's tough. Nordstrom in Canada stopped stocking MZ Wallace. It's really going to cost me to import [emoji849]


----------



## ms p

missmoimoi said:


> Is Crosby boucle a print or actually boucle?  I want a Crosby collection and a Frankie collection but it's tough. Nordstrom in Canada stopped stocking MZ Wallace. It's really going to cost me to import [emoji849]



It's flat USD 40 now including shipping and customs


----------



## LuvAllBags

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m debating between the black vs. magnet Crosby Tote. Originally I wanted to get the magnet Crosby Tote, because I really like gold hardware with dark gray. However, in certain pictures where the magnet color leans more blue or lighter gray, it doesn’t seem as appealing to me. I’d like the black Crosby Tote, but generally strongly prefer gold hardware over silver (and so far, the black Crosby Tote only comes with silver hardware).
> 
> What do you all prefer? Thanks!



I have both colors and strongly prefer magnet. It's more visually interesting while still very much a neutral.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I did end up buying it.  Despite allllllll of my issues with Saks CS I am not in immediate need of this bag, so hopefully things will go more smoothly this time.  Marked as shipped on Friday, but no movement yet.
> 
> Still obsessed with Navy Frankie.  One in, one out, and sold mulberry frankie this weekend.
> 
> Anyone buying magnet crosby tomorrow? It wasnt really my favorite color combo, so I am passing.  Wonder what else will be released.



Nope...already got my Magnet Totsby. Considered selling but decided to keep. If the Large Crosby had been offered, I would have gotten it and sold black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I did end up buying it.  Despite allllllll of my issues with Saks CS I am not in immediate need of this bag, so hopefully things will go more smoothly this time.  Marked as shipped on Friday, but no movement yet.
> 
> Still obsessed with Navy Frankie.  One in, one out, and sold mulberry frankie this weekend.
> 
> Anyone buying magnet crosby tomorrow? It wasnt really my favorite color combo, so I am passing.  Wonder what else will be released.



You have great discipline! Navy is more versatile even though I hate to admit it since I love Mulberry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> Is Crosby boucle a print or actually boucle?  I want a Crosby collection and a Frankie collection but it's tough. Nordstrom in Canada stopped stocking MZ Wallace. It's really going to cost me to import [emoji849]



I believe it's a print on the oxford fabric.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Re: the new collection...

Love Downtown Crosby! I predict it will sell out asap. Trying to decide whether to try it. If so, it will push my Dawn Small Crosby out the door. Don't need both.

Don't understand Damask. Pretty but...??? Why more dusty pink?

Don't understand the Magnet with burgundy trim. At all. 

Happy to see some new classic black bags! Their classic black is just gorgeous with the gold hw and red interior.

I actually really like the boucle print and would have purchased a Small Metro had it been offered...the one time they don't include it! This print reminds me of Chanel and might sway me to buy a Smutton for the 5th time...lol.


----------



## dcooney4

The boucle smutten is calling me and I haven't even had a chance to wear my new black one yet. Now that I see it is not boucle fabric. I have discovered that some patterns actually work better matching my clothes then some solids.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Nothing in the new release I *have* to have -- and I agree with most of the earlier comments about colours, especially Damask. Mostly I"m disappointed that we didn't get more Dawn (or other colours) Crosby options and that Traveler didn't come with the sleeve. 

I'm considering the Dawn Jordan crossbody as a little runaround bag or the black Crosby crossbody to use my points. But I kind of think the former will go on sale and I really wanted the latter in Dawn. What to do?!  Probably there won't be another release before November 1?

Greys don't seem to work for me as a neutral for some reason -- something about the undertones? -- otherwise magnet would be an option since the gold hardware is pretty. 

Bouclé is cute. I totally see DC rocking it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> It's flat USD 40 now including shipping and customs
> 
> View attachment 3829695



Yep, I've tried it and it's true. $40 covers shipping and customs and tax no matter what the value of the order is. Pretty good deal. And the more you order the better the deal.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Nothing in the new release I *have* to have -- and I agree with most of the earlier comments about colours, especially Damask. Mostly I"m disappointed that we didn't get more Dawn (or other colours) Crosby options and that Traveler didn't come with the sleeve.
> 
> I'm considering the Dawn Jordan crossbody as a little runaround bag or the black Crosby crossbody to use my points. But I kind of think the former will go on sale and I really wanted the latter in Dawn. What to do?!  Probably there won't be another release before November 1?
> 
> Greys don't seem to work for me as a neutral for some reason -- something about the undertones? -- otherwise magnet would be an option since the gold hardware is pretty.
> 
> Bouclé is cute. I totally see DC rocking it.



I can't seem to make greys work for me either. Maybe I just have the wrong shade. I just ordered a somewhat bright navy blue winter coat. So would need to see Boucle' in person to see if it would work.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I can't seem to make greys work for me either. Maybe I just have the wrong shade. I just ordered a somewhat bright navy blue winter coat. So would need to see Boucle' in person to see if it would work.


What about Bouclé Crosby or Smosby if you didn't want a second smutton? I think the leather details and chain strap would be so pretty with that print. Is your coat close to this colour?


----------



## makn808

@USCGirlie my magnet metro does look like some of the stock pics. It really is quite the transformer based on lighting while always being neutral. I like that I can pair it with most any bag (to carry my packages and bits) and it goes with most.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Re: the new collection...
> 
> Love Downtown Crosby! I predict it will sell out asap. Trying to decide whether to try it. If so, it will push my Dawn Small Crosby out the door. Don't need both.
> 
> Don't understand Damask. Pretty but...??? Why more dusty pink?
> 
> Don't understand the Magnet with burgundy trim. At all.
> 
> Happy to see some new classic black bags! Their classic black is just gorgeous with the gold hw and red interior.
> 
> I actually really like the boucle print and would have purchased a Small Metro had it been offered...the one time they don't include it! This print reminds me of Chanel and might sway me to buy a Smutton for the 5th time...lol.



Luv, the Magnet with Pomegranate actually intrigued me...  I liked the fact that the pulls etc., matched the straps. Like the Coco. I agree with you on the Classic Black..nice to see new...


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What about Bouclé Crosby or Smosby if you didn't want a second smutton? I think the leather details and chain strap would be so pretty with that print. Is your coat close to this colour?


I think it is close to that color. I have not received it yet. I like the look.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

makn808 said:


> I have a magnet small metro and it looks different depending on the lighting. Sometimes she looks dark grey, sometimes grey/blue, sometimes grey/taupe. Also has a magnet small crosby and she was as chameleon like as my metro. I find magnet to be a great year round neutral.



Is the metro magnet exactly the same as the crosby magnet? I have a large magnet Metro, which I hardly use. But if it's the same, I should take a look at the colour and see how it works with my clothes.


----------



## makn808

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is the metro magnet exactly the same as the crosby magnet? I have a large magnet Metro, which I hardly use. But if it's the same, I should take a look at the colour and see how it works with my clothes.



I want to say yes but my memory isn't always the most reliable so I'm like...80% sure?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Is the metro magnet exactly the same as the crosby magnet? I have a large magnet Metro, which I hardly use. But if it's the same, I should take a look at the colour and see how it works with my clothes.



I think it's the same.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, the Magnet with Pomegranate actually intrigued me...  I liked the fact that the pulls etc., matched the straps. Like the Coco. I agree with you on the Classic Black..nice to see new...



Maybe I'd like it better in person?


----------



## USCGirlie

LuvAllBags said:


> I have both colors and strongly prefer magnet. It's more visually interesting while still very much a neutral.



Thanks so much @LuvAllBags! Your post about the Crosby Tote made me interested in it in the first place (originally wanted the large Crosby)!



makn808 said:


> @USCGirlie my magnet metro does look like some of the stock pics. It really is quite the transformer based on lighting while always being neutral. I like that I can pair it with most any bag (to carry my packages and bits) and it goes with most.



Thank you @makn808! That's super helpful. BTW if the '808' in your username refers to your area code, I love Hawaii .


----------



## Summer_J

Dear all,

I have just gotton my first MZW, small sutton in acorn/black. I am staying in Asia so was initially worried about the quality of the bag as it is really not cheap in my currency for a nylon bag. There is no way I can return the bag if it doesn't turn out well as shipping will cost a lot. But indeed it turns out to be beautiful! Plus light weight and versatile.My only concern is that the interior lining seems rather thin. Does the oxford lining get torn easily like when you put a book with shape edges in it? 
Also for those who have had black hardware bags for awhile already, does the black coating chips off easily? Cos I have seen preloved ones on ebay badly chipped and look horrible.


----------



## makn808

@USCGirlie yes! I'm originally from Hawaii...still have my 808 mobile number too.


----------



## dcooney4

Summer_J said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just gotton my first MZW, small sutton in acorn/black. I am staying in Asia so was initially worried about the quality of the bag as it is really not cheap in my currency for a nylon bag. There is no way I can return the bag if it doesn't turn out well as shipping will cost a lot. But indeed it turns out to be beautiful! Plus light weight and versatile.My only concern is that the interior lining seems rather thin. Does the oxford lining get torn easily like when you put a book with shape edges in it?
> Also for those who have had black hardware bags for awhile already, does the black coating chips off easily? Cos I have seen preloved ones on ebay badly chipped and look horrible.


I don't know the answer to this but like to know too. I just bought the all black small sutton but have not used it yet.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Congrats on your new smutton! I’ve had a black one for several years and used it as a throw-around bag. The hardware has never chipped and the lining is in perfect condition. Enjoy and don’t worry!


----------



## Reba

I like to see new styles, but, hate when they get you hooked on a style and then they abandon it. Then you have to wonder if that's it, will it ever come back?  Then others come back and you wonder why?  ...[emoji102]-ing at you Nikki, Toni...


----------



## makn808

+1 @Reba. I'd love to see smia come back. Still holding out hope for paloma camo though the Equinox pics don't even show it anymore so maybe paloma is just...gone. Le sigh.


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> +1 @Reba. I'd love to see smia come back. Still holding out hope for paloma camo though the Equinox pics don't even show it anymore so maybe paloma is just...gone. Le sigh.


I think downtown Crosby is the new smia.  It's smaller than I thought.


----------



## makn808

@psucutie I hope not! Downtown crosby sure is cute but man it is small. Like Sophie small. I like smia because of the great depth and the nice sized outer pockets.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> @psucutie I hope not! Downtown crosby sure is cute but man it is small. Like Sophie small. I like smia because of the great depth and the nice sized outer pockets.



Yeah...they keep trying to make Toni happen...

Downtown Crosby is adorabl but small. I considered selling my Dawn Crosby Cross-body that I bought EUC for a deal. I gave it another try and am so glad I did. I am using it both cross-body and with the chain strap to dress it up. I am really liking it! So no Downtown Crosby for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> +1 @Reba. I'd love to see smia come back. Still holding out hope for paloma camo though the Equinox pics don't even show it anymore so maybe paloma is just...gone. Le sigh.



And yes...Smia was popular in its limited releases. Why not bring it back?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Summer_J said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just gotton my first MZW, small sutton in acorn/black. I am staying in Asia so was initially worried about the quality of the bag as it is really not cheap in my currency for a nylon bag. There is no way I can return the bag if it doesn't turn out well as shipping will cost a lot. But indeed it turns out to be beautiful! Plus light weight and versatile.My only concern is that the interior lining seems rather thin. Does the oxford lining get torn easily like when you put a book with shape edges in it?
> Also for those who have had black hardware bags for awhile already, does the black coating chips off easily? Cos I have seen preloved ones on ebay badly chipped and look horrible.



I can't speak for black hardware, but the lining in my bags has been fine and I always carry books, notebooks, etc.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...they keep trying to make Toni happen...
> 
> Downtown Crosby is adorabl but small. I considered selling my Dawn Crosby Cross-body that I bought EUC for a deal. I gave it another try and am so glad I did. I am using it both cross-body and with the chain strap to dress it up. I am really liking it! So no Downtown Crosby for me.


Do you think the Crosby Cross-body is smaller and holds less than the Downtown Crosby?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Do you think the Crosby Cross-body is smaller and holds less than the Downtown Crosby?



So many Crosby's..makes you a little nutty. I think they look about the same..just configured differently. The Downtown has all those exterior pocket options..the other has a cleaner look.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> So many Crosby's..makes you a little nutty. I think they look about the same..just configured differently. The Downtown has all those exterior pocket options..the other has a cleaner look.


I was starting to get confused. Maybe once I see them in real life it will be different. By the way how is your puppy feeling?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was starting to get confused. Maybe once I see them in real life it will be different. By the way how is your puppy feeling?



He is better. Been a hectic time with house full of painters, sick puppy, and husband was in Italy for a week on business. But, after 14 days..paint is done (almost..couldn't do the 3-season due to weather). Scout was going to daycare while paint work going on..I think so many days of it was too much for little guy.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Stella Blue said:


> Do you think the Crosby Cross-body is smaller and holds less than the Downtown Crosby?



The Crossbody is bigger in overall dimensions. The pockets on Downtown might offset the size difference somewhat. I guess it partly depends on what you carry.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> So many Crosby's..makes you a little nutty. I think they look about the same..just configured differently. The Downtown has all those exterior pocket options..the other has a cleaner look.



Yes, that’s why I would prefer the Crossbody over the Downtown. If I could only find one in dawn...


----------



## MNBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, that’s why I would prefer the Crossbody over the Downtown. If I could only find one in dawn...


Try Melly - https://mellyonline.com/products/mz...zUQ4iLsE8OIUBTdsb9kC4irIK54ASStRoCtdsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> He is better. Been a hectic time with house full of painters, sick puppy, and husband was in Italy for a week on business. But, after 14 days..paint is done (almost..couldn't do the 3-season due to weather). Scout was going to daycare while paint work going on..I think so many days of it was too much for little guy.


My mini couldn't tolerate day care.  He was so overstimulated by the presence of so many dogs that it upset his stomach.  However, it was the ONLY thing that tired him out when he was a puppy (he's a nearly blind old man now)


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> My mini couldn't tolerate day care.  He was so overstimulated by the presence of so many dogs that it upset his stomach.  However, it was the ONLY thing that tired him out when he was a puppy (he's a nearly blind old man now)



Scout got sick to his tummy when he saw my husband's luggage come out...  Then when he drove away, he stood on a chair in the front window staring out for an hour and a half straight. ...ugh..then his tummy was fine..but, then had ear issues a few days later. Over tired and stressed. 
Kiss your old schnauzer for me [emoji8]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Scout got sick to his tummy when he saw my husband's luggage come out...  Then when he drove away, he stood on a chair in the front window staring out for an hour and a half straight. ...ugh..then his tummy was fine..but, then had ear issues a few days later. Over tired and stressed.
> Kiss your old schnauzer for me [emoji8]


Ah poor little sweetie!


----------



## Reba

Was hot, stinking humid again today. They promise tomorrow will feel more like Fall. I have been in Camo Small Roxy for what seems like forever..  Packed up into this for a feel of Fall..I am going to hunt down the weatherman if it's gross again!!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Was hot, stinking humid again today. They promise tomorrow will feel more like Fall. I have been in Camo Small Roxy for what seems like forever..  Packed up into this for a feel of Fall..I am going to hunt down the weatherman if it's gross again!!
> View attachment 3837157


Kara looks adorable!


----------



## ms p

Halloween stuff is up. Anyone bought anything? I think the bat mushroom is cute


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Halloween stuff is up. Anyone bought anything? I think the bat mushroom is cute
> 
> View attachment 3837521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837522



Is so cute...  I have so many bag accessories, I think I will restrain myself...ha ha..


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> @psucutie I hope not! Downtown crosby sure is cute but man it is small. Like Sophie small. I like smia because of the great depth and the nice sized outer pockets.


Definitely was.  Ended up returning it.  As cute as it was i couldnt justify the cost.   Instead i bought traveler in magnet.


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah...they keep trying to make Toni happen...
> 
> Downtown Crosby is adorabl but small. I considered selling my Dawn Crosby Cross-body that I bought EUC for a deal. I gave it another try and am so glad I did. I am using it both cross-body and with the chain strap to dress it up. I am really liking it! So no Downtown Crosby for me.


UGH TONI    WHY?!  It will be on sale I'm sure


----------



## psucutie

Stella Blue said:


> Do you think the Crosby Cross-body is smaller and holds less than the Downtown Crosby?


I think crossbody is bigger but I'm not sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, that’s why I would prefer the Crossbody over the Downtown. If I could only find one in dawn...



I have been using the Dawn Crossbody on vaca and it's been great. Chain strap for dinner, cross-body strap for daytime. I am happy with how much it holds for times when I don't need to carry much. 

I've also used Micro Crosby for beach walks. Perfect for that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Do you think the Crosby Cross-body is smaller and holds less than the Downtown Crosby?



I have not seen Downtown Crosby in person so I can't say. Cross-body Crosby holds my full size wallet, essentials pouch, small kleenex pack, sunglasses, hand sanitizer, small pill bottle. Phone in front pocket. Could probably hold more but that's all I need for now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Scout got sick to his tummy when he saw my husband's luggage come out...  Then when he drove away, he stood on a chair in the front window staring out for an hour and a half straight. ...ugh..then his tummy was fine..but, then had ear issues a few days later. Over tired and stressed.
> Kiss your old schnauzer for me [emoji8]



Poor guy! Hope he's better.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Poor guy! Hope he's better.



He is Luv!  So glad Crosby crossbody is working. Micro Crosby has been good for walks for me..beach walks sound good though!!
Here's Scout...


----------



## dcooney4

I haven't used my small Sutton yet as I am trying to use my light colored bags a few more days before summer ends, but I did give it a good look over and I really is adorable. I could see having  this bag in more colors once I have tested her out for real. Today is cool but I need to wear my anniversary gift from dh [non Mz]. Those of you who have the small suttons what is your favorite color in it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I haven't used my small Sutton yet as I am trying to use my light colored bags a few more days before summer ends, but I did give it a good look over and I really is adorable. I could see having  this bag in more colors once I have tested her out for real. Today is cool but I need to wear my anniversary gift from dh [non Mz]. Those of you who have the small suttons what is your favorite color in it?



I had one Summer in Papaya.., an orange..and wore probably 70% of that season.., then sold.., but, it was a great fun seasonal color. 

Now, this is my pretty one and only..


Maroon..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> He is Luv!  So glad Crosby crossbody is working. Micro Crosby has been good for walks for me..beach walks sound good though!!
> Here's Scout...
> View attachment 3837771



Love his cute face!


----------



## dcooney4

Tell me about your small metro totes. I bought one second hand and am looking forward to it's arrival. Lately I have been using some of my handheld bags and I don't mind it, unless they are heavy.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I had one Summer in Papaya.., an orange..and wore probably 70% of that season.., then sold.., but, it was a great fun seasonal color.
> 
> Now, this is my pretty one and only..
> View attachment 3838471
> 
> Maroon..


This looks so cute with the mushrooms.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Tell me about your small metro totes. I bought one second hand and am looking forward to it's arrival. Lately I have been using some of my handheld bags and I don't mind it, unless they are heavy.



I absolutely love my Small Metros. I don't mind that they are hand held because they're so lightweight. I don't use mine as often as I should, but I find them to be really useful and indestructible.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I absolutely love my Small Metros. I don't mind that they are hand held because they're so lightweight. I don't use mine as often as I should, but I find them to be really useful and indestructible.


Yay! Can't wait to try it. I love the Sutton I bought but have yet to use it. So I thought I would break out the second hand one first and then the Sutton. They can be a set since they are both black.


----------



## dcooney4

It's funny I feel like such a newbie with Mz with the metro fabric.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It's funny I feel like such a newbie with Mz with the metro fabric.



I have wanted the cute Mini Metro..  So many bags..so few spots left in my closet [emoji6]


----------



## makn808

I like the small metro 2.0. 1.0 was just a bit too big, but 2.0 is great for carrying packages and stuff when I'm running errands. I also use my mini when I want to tote a beverage and snacks or my camera.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> I like the small metro 2.0. 1.0 was just a bit too big, but 2.0 is great for carrying packages and stuff when I'm running errands. I also use my mini when I want to tote a beverage and snacks or my camera.


I had forgotten they changed sizes. Oh I wonder what I am getting. The woman said it was pristine but that could still mean an older bag that has not been used much. I have some bags that were bought and worn once and then never again.


----------



## Reba

Old reliable is doing errands with me today [emoji4]...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I have wanted the cute Mini Metro..  So many bags..so few spots left in my closet [emoji6]



The Minis are adorable!


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> I like the small metro 2.0. 1.0 was just a bit too big, but 2.0 is great for carrying packages and stuff when I'm running errands. I also use my mini when I want to tote a beverage and snacks or my camera.



I have come around to the new size. I have two of the older, larger size that I will never sell. I have one of the newer, smaller size. They both have their uses.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I have come around to the new size. I have two of the older, larger size that I will never sell. I have one of the newer, smaller size. They both have their uses.


Did the older black small metro have the Mz Wallace logo in black letters? Either way I will be happy.


----------



## dcooney4

Was so excited for my bag to show up today but even though it said it was delivered it was not. I am so looking forward to my first metro tote. I hope the postal service finds it . I wanted to wear it tomorrow but that won't be happening.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Was so excited for my bag to show up today but even though it said it was delivered it was not. I am so looking forward to my first metro tote. I hope the postal service finds it . I wanted to wear it tomorrow but that won't be happening.



Hope u will receive it tomorrow


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Was so excited for my bag to show up today but even though it said it was delivered it was not. I am so looking forward to my first metro tote. I hope the postal service finds it . I wanted to wear it tomorrow but that won't be happening.



Ugh. I hate that. My packages sometimes show delivered and then come the next day. Annoying. Hope it shows up today!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok. I got a good deal on a Dawn Toni on ebay so I went for it. I hated Toni 1.0. but I love east-west bags so I want to try again. I really want to like it. 

It arrived yesterday in basically perfect condition. Immediately I noticed it is 10x lighter weight than the original. Great first step. They've done away with all that unnecessary extra fabric between the sections that made it unwieldy, heavy, and hard to get in/out of. It remains to be seen if it will bow out when carried like the original. It looks like it could. 

I will pack it up to use later this week and post some pics. I've been carrying my Cuyana zip satchel non-stop and haven't wanted to switch.


----------



## makn808

What interesting news @LuvAllBags. I'm generally an e/w bag gal too. Would love to hear more later as you use Toni 2.0.


----------



## dcooney4

Post office said they found the package and it  will be delivered today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dcooney4

My new to me Mz arrived. It didn't come with a pouch but it didn't say it would either. Looks brand new! Tomorrow I will take it for a trial run.


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4  is this a mini? Such a cutie! So glad she finally arrived!


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4  is this a mini? Such a cutie! So glad she finally arrived!


I don't know. It is super cute. I am out but will measure it tomorrow.


----------



## dcooney4

It is the mini metro that I bought. I know it cost a bit less then the small one so my deal was not a financially as great as I thought, but I absolutely adore it. I will be testing it today.


----------



## makn808

Isn't mini just a cutie? She doesn't hold a whole lot but I can fit all my daily things easily. I usually use her to carry a beverage and snacks or my camera so my cb bag isn't weighed down.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Isn't mini just a cutie? She doesn't hold a whole lot but I can fit all my daily things easily. I usually use her to carry a beverage and snacks or my camera so my cb bag isn't weighed down.


I don't carry much so it fits everything with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I don't carry much so it fits everything with plenty of room to spare.



Do the measurements add up to a Mini’s measurements or a Small’s?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Do the measurements add up to a Mini’s measurements or a Small’s?


Mini!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Dawn Toni. Carried yesterday. I like it much, much better than 1.0. It is now an acceptable bag, IMO. I could get in and out of it, it stayed on my shoulder, and it hung normally and comfortably. I also got compliments!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today's bag. I broke down and got Smetro in Magnet/Black Colorblock. I love it. Accesorized with Bat Shrooms.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Mini!



Nice!  That’s the size I likey!  After you use both Smutton and Mini, update and let us know which you prefer and why...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Today's bag. I broke down and got Smetro in Magnet/Black Colorblock. I love it. Accesorized with Bat Shrooms.
> 
> View attachment 3844293



OMGee...[emoji317][emoji316]...[emoji169]


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Today's bag. I broke down and got Smetro in Magnet/Black Colorblock. I love it. Accesorized with Bat Shrooms.
> 
> View attachment 3844293


I love both bags. They are my cup of tea.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nice!  That’s the size I likey!  After you use both Smutton and Mini, update and let us know which you prefer and why...


Will do! Stayed in my mini today.


----------



## dcooney4

I know I am not the only one who has multiples of the same bag. I have not used my black small Roxy since I got my Luna one. I was worried that I would not use Luna when I first traded for her. Now it turns out the reverse. That Luna color scheme matches my jeans and tee shirts to well that the black one gets neglected. Do you still keep the other one?  I keep going back and forth.


----------



## dcooney4

I haven't worn the Sutton yet. I was wondering do I even need it. So I took it out to compare it . I took a picture of the mini on top of small Sutton. Sutton is tall but not as deep as the mini. Also the mini when open flaps cover the pockets. Since it is small it is no biggie but if you are in a hurry it could be a pain. The Sutton has the zipper running along the top so no flaps hanging in . You have one Reba so does bag when left open hang down over pockets at all ? Dispite looking very similar at first they do feel different to me. One I have listed as a cross body in my list of bags and the other as handheld.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I haven't worn the Sutton yet. I was wondering do I even need it. So I took it out to compare it . I took a picture of the mini on top of small Sutton. Sutton is tall but not as deep as the mini. Also the mini when open flaps cover the pockets. Since it is small it is no biggie but if you are in a hurry it could be a pain. The Sutton has the zipper running along the top so no flaps hanging in . You have one Reba so does bag when left open hang down over pockets at all ? Dispite looking very similar at first they do feel different to me. One I have listed as a cross body in my list of bags and the other as handheld.



I would get a color in Smutton instead; return the black...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I know I am not the only one who has multiples of the same bag. I have not used my black small Roxy since I got my Luna one. I was worried that I would not use Luna when I first traded for her. Now it turns out the reverse. That Luna color scheme matches my jeans and tee shirts to well that the black one gets neglected. Do you still keep the other one?  I keep going back and forth.



I would keep Black Small Roxy.., I think you will use over the cooler months..., if not.., sell then..
I have 3. I use the black a lot in the Winter, the red too..my Camo is most used in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I would get a color in Smutton instead; return the black...


Maybe you are right. I keep looking at them and they do look a lot a like.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I would keep Black Small Roxy.., I think you will use over the cooler months..., if not.., sell then..
> I have 3. I use the black a lot in the Winter, the red too..my Camo is most used in the Spring/Summer.


I think you maybe right. I have it listed in a group but I am going to remove it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think you maybe right. I have it listed in a group but I am going to remove it.



My black bags get used a lot in colder months. The black Small Roxy was one of most used last Winter. During that time, I would think about selling my Camo version.., but, I just came out of an almost straight month of using my Camo and it had seen a lot of periodic use earlier this Season. This is why I hesitate to sell dupes of the bags that are truly sized right and are comfy to use.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My black bags get used a lot in colder months. The black Small Roxy was one of most used last Winter. During that time, I would think about selling my Camo version.., but, I just came out of an almost straight month of using my Camo and it had seen a lot of periodic use earlier this Season. This is why I hesitate to sell dupes of the bags that are truly sized right and are comfy to use.


I removed it from the listing. You are right I will probably use it more once the weather changes.


----------



## dcooney4

I listed a bigger leather bag that is black today. Trying to get only bags that I will truly use in my closet.


----------



## ms p

DC I'm glad u decided to keep black s.Roxy. I was surprised u listed it for sale. I agree with Reba we go through phases and when possible keep the bag that works till the season change


----------



## USCGirlie

Thank you so much @LuvAllBags & @makn808 for your advice on the Magnet Crosby Tote! I received it a few days ago and have been getting compliments on the tote every day. I love the magnet color and all the organization the Crosby Tote offers, as well as the quilted detail and the leather chain strap. It's a little heavier than I imagined (previously I was carrying a Longchamp for work, so of course any other bag will feel heavy in comparison), but otherwise I love it so much. This is my second MZ Wallace (my first was a Paige that I got earlier this year specifically for travel, but now use as a weekend purse too) and I adore the brand for all the functionality it offers!


----------



## makn808

Yay @USCGirlie! So happy for you. Not sure this'll help, but that chain strap is awful heavy to me...if you remove it that could make her feel a lot lighter though you'd lose her aesthetic. and Paige is such a great everyday bag. Still my fave.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been using my mini for three days in a row. For a handheld bag that is a miracle for me. I usually switch out of handheld bags after the first day. If a really cute color comes along I might get another one.


----------



## makn808

Woot @dcooney4!


----------



## USCGirlie

makn808 said:


> Yay @USCGirlie! So happy for you. Not sure this'll help, but that chain strap is awful heavy to me...if you remove it that could make her feel a lot lighter though you'd lose her aesthetic. and Paige is such a great everyday bag. Still my fave.



Mahalo @makn808!! I do love the look of the chain strap but should really experiment by taking it off. Have you been using the other straps that the tote comes with? I haven't yet but perhaps I should try wearing the tote messenger-style . Agree with you about the Paige, I love all the pockets! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## dcooney4

USCGirlie said:


> Mahalo @makn808!! I do love the look of the chain strap but should really experiment by taking it off. Have you been using the other straps that the tote comes with? I haven't yet but perhaps I should try wearing the tote messenger-style . Agree with you about the Paige, I love all the pockets! Have a wonderful weekend!


Couldn't you wear the messenger strap made shorter to wear as a shoulder bag too?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I know I am not the only one who has multiples of the same bag. I have not used my black small Roxy since I got my Luna one. I was worried that I would not use Luna when I first traded for her. Now it turns out the reverse. That Luna color scheme matches my jeans and tee shirts to well that the black one gets neglected. Do you still keep the other one?  I keep going back and forth.



I do tend to keep my multiples in fave styles...but eventually I unload the least frequently used.


----------



## LuvAllBags

USCGirlie said:


> Thank you so much @LuvAllBags & @makn808 for your advice on the Magnet Crosby Tote! I received it a few days ago and have been getting compliments on the tote every day. I love the magnet color and all the organization the Crosby Tote offers, as well as the quilted detail and the leather chain strap. It's a little heavier than I imagined (previously I was carrying a Longchamp for work, so of course any other bag will feel heavy in comparison), but otherwise I love it so much. This is my second MZ Wallace (my first was a Paige that I got earlier this year specifically for travel, but now use as a weekend purse too) and I adore the brand for all the functionality it offers!



Exciting! So glad you love!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been using my mini for three days in a row. For a handheld bag that is a miracle for me. I usually switch out of handheld bags after the first day. If a really cute color comes along I might get another one.



Yay! I love hand-helds but they can be a pain. I really enjoyed carrying my Smetro this week and am switching into another satchel for next week. A bit tired of totes at the moment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have to share my exciting MZ news. I found two of my unicorns recently...Black Stud and Eggplant Frankies! I would say the Black Stud is nearly EUC and the Eggplant is EEUC. These are my last two Frankie holy grails! Now whatever will I hunt for? [emoji38][emoji12][emoji389] Don't these things come in threes? But I'm not looking for any others! 

Black Stud had some drying and wear on the leather part of the handles, though the red edging is fine. So I applied Leather Honey and  they look great. 

I will post some pics when I carry them!


----------



## makn808

Luv! Wowzers, two unicorns at once?! Amazing! How did you find these rare beauties? So happy for you. Definitely wanna see pics of these girls on their debut.


----------



## dcooney4

This seems to be the lucky find week. I can't wait to see pictures of your new bags. Oh heck any of your bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Luv! Wowzers, two unicorns at once?! Amazing! How did you find these rare beauties? So happy for you. Definitely wanna see pics of these girls on their debut.



I found the Black Stud a few weeks ago in resale. It tends to be a hot item and I got it for less than others have paid, so I'm happy about that. Eggplant popped up this week in the FB BST and I jumped on it. Those were my last two big "wants." They both came out back when MZ bags sold out alot quicker (especially Frankie) and I missed them at the time. I am SUPER picky about used condition so I tend to wait until I find THE one. Just so happens they were close together. 

It must be Frankie Fall for me! Two unicorns and two long-awaited new colors!


----------



## makn808

I don't think I have any unicorns. At least none that actually exist. 

I'm hoping one day we'll discover there was a peacock paige. And a camo bedford paige. And a camo smia in the US. I go to resale shops in Japan whenever I'm there hoping to find camo smia. Sigh.


----------



## dcooney4

Wrote in the wrong thread. Switched my bag to one I don't worry about.


----------



## Reba

Luv, “Frankie Fall,” made me laugh [emoji38].  I sometimes think I am a bit crazy for having multiples.., you make me feel better [emoji6]. 
Right now the most of any one MZ style I have is three; has been higher.


----------



## dcooney4

I saw the Jordon backpack a couple of days ago and it is so cute in dawn. Though I  know I don't wear my backpacks enough anymore to get it. I still have a cute kate spade that I haven't even removed the stuffing or taken the tag off yet. I bought that one for fall/winter so it will get a chance. I think!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I saw the Jordon backpack a couple of days ago and it is so cute in dawn. Though I  know I don't wear my backpacks enough anymore to get it. I still have a cute kate spade that I haven't even removed the stuffing or taken the tag off yet. I bought that one for fall/winter so it will get a chance. I think!



Yeah, I also like the Dawn Jordan BP but I never wear bp's...only for occasional travel, and I have a Tumi for that purpose. I love the look of Marlena too, but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, “Frankie Fall,” made me laugh [emoji38].  I sometimes think I am a bit crazy for having multiples.., you make me feel better [emoji6].
> Right now the most of any one MZ style I have is three; has been higher.



I'm a fan of multiples for sure. I do the same with shoes...creature of habit and comfort, I guess!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lots of rain here this week...good MZW week for sure. I was planning to pull out some leather bags but since Hurricane Nate is on it way through, better to wait. I fear it will pull a lot of the leaves down and we aren't even to peak color yet.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Lots of rain here this week...good MZW week for sure. I was planning to pull out some leather bags but since Hurricane Nate is on it way through, better to wait. I fear it will pull a lot of the leaves down and we aren't even to peak color yet.



Yes.., been too warm in my section of New England for pretty foliage...my son is in beautiful Vermont 4 hours from here..I threatened a visit [emoji6]
You will have to pull a different colored Frankie every day and make your own foliage [emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## dcooney4

I have been checking off on a list each time I use a bag to see which bag I am actually using and which just take up space. I have used my bailey the most. It is the color that draws me as  I prefer the slightly bigger paige. Which of your bags have you used the most? I know we have asked before but with so many new styles has it changed?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been checking off on a list each time I use a bag to see which bag I am actually using and which just take up space. I have used my bailey the most. It is the color that draws me as  I prefer the slightly bigger paige. Which of your bags have you used the most? I know we have asked before but with so many new styles has it changed?



Mine will be changing. Only because I am determined to rotate often again..got a little lazy about it. 
Just sold my City Tote. Was large for my lifestyle, and have others that I seemed to be grabbing at trip time. 
Today I am using one of my Henri Bendel backpacks in a great Fall color. Tomorrow will be an MZ..[emoji848] something I haven’t carried in a while for sure..


----------



## ms p

I use flax s.roxy and regular Crosby on weekday.


----------



## Reba

It finally feels like freaking Fall!  Staying in my casuals..including Micro Crosby..and going for a long sweat-free walk!!


----------



## Reba

Totally early semi-MZ Holiday sneak peek..  Got a new Barrington Gift tote. Will be using in Fall.., but come Holiday, will be adding my MZ Jingle Bells [emoji4]..just got bag, and have been playing...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Totally early semi-MZ Holiday sneak peek..  Got a new Barrington Gift tote. Will be using in Fall.., but come Holiday, will be adding my MZ Jingle Bells [emoji4]..just got bag, and have been playing...
> View attachment 3850375


I love the plaid on this. Is it a coated canvas bag?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love the plaid on this. Is it a coated canvas bag?



Yes. Coated with the black details being leather. Visit the site. This style is The Savannah. The lightest weight tote ever.., and you would love the organization inside..backzip pocket too. You can do any stripe and monogram or none.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It finally feels like freaking Fall!  Staying in my casuals..including Micro Crosby..and going for a long sweat-free walk!!
> View attachment 3850311



You look great! Cooled off here just a bit yesterday. Ready for actual fall!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Totally early semi-MZ Holiday sneak peek..  Got a new Barrington Gift tote. Will be using in Fall.., but come Holiday, will be adding my MZ Jingle Bells [emoji4]..just got bag, and have been playing...
> View attachment 3850375



Love this! Will be so great for fall and through winter.


----------



## Zabsuniqueboutique

Hello, I'm new to this site and to MZ Wallace, would you happen to know which MZ bag this is? I can't find the multicolor anywhere on the web.


----------



## dcooney4

Zabsuniqueboutique said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site and to MZ Wallace, would you happen to know which MZ bag this is? I can't find the multicolor anywhere on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851865
> View attachment 3851866


Welcome! I don't know the name of the floral. It is an kind of looks like an older model called Olivia but I don't know the name of the floral on it. Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## Zabsuniqueboutique

Thanks so much for your help, at least I have an idea of which model it is.


----------



## makn808

@Reba love that tartan tote! Reminds me of the old Ralph Lauren plaid from the 90s. Great for fall and winter but honestly I could see using it all year round!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @Reba love that tartan tote! Reminds me of the old Ralph Lauren plaid from the 90s. Great for fall and winter but honestly I could see using it all year round!



Thanks..true..very Ralph Lauren-ish.   I was tempted to go with Burgundy stripe, but didn’t want it to be too Xmas. This is fun, and more flexible.


----------



## morejunkny

Zabsuniqueboutique said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site and to MZ Wallace, would you happen to know which MZ bag this is? I can't find the multicolor anywhere on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851865
> View attachment 3851866



I don't know what this pattern is called, but I have a Kate in it that I purchased probably about 10 years ago at one of their sample sales.


----------



## makn808

New winter items up! So many cute things...


----------



## dcooney4

There are quite a few things I rather like. I like the harlow crossbody bag and the star pattern I cute on the oxford bags.


----------



## dcooney4

I really like your black watch tartan bag from barrington. I am tempted to get it made in a smaller bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I really like your black watch tartan bag from barrington. I am tempted to get it made in a smaller bag.



The tote is a great bag. So light weight. When carried on shoulder, it hugs close to body - since it is narrow in width...and, has so many great features. As for smaller bags they have, not sure...love the look of The Lady Bag..but is open top..and would have to call about interior pocketing, as they don’t show.
Or, the St. Anne Petite is cute..


----------



## Reba

Yay..Paige looks like Paige again!  Not full of rings [emoji821]. ..I think anyway


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Yay..Paige looks like Paige again!  Not full of rings [emoji821]. ..I think anyway



I thought so too! The long zipper pull is also back.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> New winter items up! So many cute things...



What are your thoughts?  I like the double star charm [emoji175] cannot decide about black lacquer Crosby with g/hw


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> There are quite a few things I rather like. I like the harlow crossbody bag and the star pattern I cute on the oxford bags.



The double star is really lovely


----------



## rabrabrn

Crosby Traveler now with a luggage sleeve.  Really considering purchasing one. I like the black, just dislike that it is a black hole on the interior, of that one.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone think they'll make a mini/smaller Marlena? I'd pounce on that so fast! I've been hunting a smaller everyday nylon backpack, and I love MZ Wallace's Marlena style, but not the size!


----------



## Reba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone think they'll make a mini/smaller Marlena? I'd pounce on that so fast! I've been hunting a smaller everyday nylon backpack, and I love MZ Wallace's Marlena style, but not the size!



Bellebelle...this is the closest I can remember. It was done at a Holiday time. Was called Lena in a Gold Dust..write to MZ and request Lena in an everyday...


...remember that..., now..; where are my damn car keys...


----------



## makn808

ms p said:


> What are your thoughts?  I like the double star charm [emoji175] cannot decide about black lacquer Crosby with g/hw


Hey Ms. P! I think a lot of the new items are cute. The stars print is quirky, love the pink lining. Not sure I could pull it off. Crosby in black lacquer is really nice too. Trying to figure out this new purple...it looks so so dark. I love how they're putting non meh cafe linings in bags. The charms are killing me - totally want saturn. And maybe the astronaut fellow.


----------



## estrie

I am, like, melting with delight at the new arrivals. Not all of them are my thing but the ones I like are just sooo me. Wish the new purple Damson had a Small Belle. 

My estate blue Bedford soaked up a lot of tea on Sunday, its entire bottom half wet. Didn't clean it, just dried. Can't tell, even on the leather handles.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I am, like, melting with delight at the new arrivals. Not all of them are my thing but the ones I like are just sooo me. Wish the new purple Damson had a Small Belle.
> 
> My estate blue Bedford soaked up a lot of tea on Sunday, its entire bottom half wet. Didn't clean it, just dried. Can't tell, even on the leather handles.



Oh no!  Hate spills/accidents on bags..better to happen with clothes..they can go in washer.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Hey Ms. P! I think a lot of the new items are cute. The stars print is quirky, love the pink lining. Not sure I could pull it off. Crosby in black lacquer is really nice too. Trying to figure out this new purple...it looks so so dark. I love how they're putting non meh cafe linings in bags. The charms are killing me - totally want saturn. And maybe the astronaut fellow.



I think if I were picking one thing for myself from the new offerings, I would pick the Black Lacquer Small Crosby. So pretty and classic looking.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The tote is a great bag. So light weight. When carried on shoulder, it hugs close to body - since it is narrow in width...and, has so many great features. As for smaller bags they have, not sure...love the look of The Lady Bag..but is open top..and would have to call about interior pocketing, as they don’t show.
> Or, the St. Anne Petite is cute..


The St. Anne petite is what I was looking at but then I was shopping with visiting relatives and picked up a Dooney today. So now I will wait a bit.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone think they'll make a mini/smaller Marlena? I'd pounce on that so fast! I've been hunting a smaller everyday nylon backpack, and I love MZ Wallace's Marlena style, but not the size!


I like that idea but I have too many backpacks already.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Reba said:


> Bellebelle...this is the closest I can remember. It was done at a Holiday time. Was called Lena in a Gold Dust..write to MZ and request Lena in an everyday...
> View attachment 3854804
> 
> ...remember that..., now..; where are my damn car keys...


That is absolutely gorgeous!! I want that exact backpack now! The Lena is actually the kind of size I'm looking for. Does MZ Wallace actually read emails because I'd be so willing to write to them and request they make it! In the meantime I'm going to scour the internet to see if  anyone is reselling that Lena  thank you for sharing!!


dcooney4 said:


> I like that idea but I have too many backpacks already.


Ha, dcooney I am in the same boat! I'm trying to justify this by saying I don't have backpacks that look like this


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I think if I were picking one thing for myself from the new offerings, I would pick the Black Lacquer Small Crosby. So pretty and classic looking.



That's the bag I am considering too from the lacquer series. It look so sharp with the g/hw.


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> Hey Ms. P! I think a lot of the new items are cute. The stars print is quirky, love the pink lining. Not sure I could pull it off. Crosby in black lacquer is really nice too. Trying to figure out this new purple...it looks so so dark. I love how they're putting non meh cafe linings in bags. The charms are killing me - totally want saturn. And maybe the astronaut fellow.



The pink lining totally surprise me. I wish they put it in more bags. The new purple looks flat and brown/ grey in the stock pic it's terrible I bet it looks better irl


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The St. Anne petite is what I was looking at but then I was shopping with visiting relatives and picked up a Dooney today. So now I will wait a bit.



Nice classic Dooney [emoji173]️


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nice classic Dooney [emoji173]️


Thanks! it is a not a big bag but it has a ziptop.. Last weekend I was stuck sitting on bleachers at a competition and my small roxy kept slipping . I thought this would be small enough to put next to me but if they swimmers splash it has a zip top.


----------



## Reba

For the girls here that have Micro Crosby and wished they could wear it Fanny-pack style...  Saw this on Nordstrom site..should work...


----------



## dcooney4

What's everyone's thoughts on the new stuff and has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the new stuff and has anyone seen it in person?



Ack! I love a lot of it. I purchased a few things...

First, love the Black Stud Harlow Tote. It is a redesigned Ava, IMO. Basically same size and bag shape. But much lighter weight. Bright blue lining, nubuck adjustable studded straps (pebbled leather underneath). This is a PERFECT tote, IMO, in size, shape, weight and strap comfort. I am in love. 

The Star Print is adorable. Got a small cosmetic, may get something else. Cosmetics have cafe lining. Bags have bright pink lining! Adorable, adorable. 

Got the gunmetal star charm. I've wanted one ever since the original stars came out. Finally mine. 

I'm skipping all things glitter but I love the charms. Glitter is a no-go for me. 

Also love but not buying the black lacquer. Very pretty. 

Not a fan of the distressed silver bags, but that's just me.  I don't do shiny.


----------



## LuvAllBags




----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh! And here is black star Angus. The leather is incredibly soft. Worth the $, IMO.


----------



## LuvAllBags




----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3858320
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858325


Wow it really is gorgeous. I was hoping to get their shop today but the people we are meeting don't want to go in that area.


----------



## dcooney4

I love everything you got. I have the old studded angus pouch that I love. Wear them all in good health.


----------



## Reba

Luv..the tote looks beautiful! [emoji170]

...and..no flappy zip!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv..the tote looks beautiful! [emoji170]
> 
> ...and..no flappy zip!



Exactly! Just a small and non-annoying zipper flap. Finally!


----------



## dmc60

LuvAllBags said:


> View attachment 3858320
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858325



You should get a commission- I ordered one earlier today


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> You should get a commission- I ordered one earlier today



Ha, ha...she is devilishly good at making you see the finer points of each style..I am sure you will enjoy yours.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am interested in the durability of the metro tote bags when they are used a lot?  Anyone care to share your experience with this bag? I have been searchng for a lightweight non leather bag and like the look of the Metro tote with the Kerry James Marshall painting on it.


----------



## dcooney4

southernbelle43 said:


> I am interested in the durability of the metro tote bags when they are used a lot?  Anyone care to share your experience with this bag? I have been searchng for a lightweight non leather bag and like the look of the Metro tote with the Kerry James Marshall painting on it.


I haven't used mine to often yet but it appears quite sturdy. I have a lot of bags so I am always rotating them. Hopefully someone who has one with more usage can chime in.


----------



## southernbelle43

dcooney4 said:


> I haven't used mine to often yet but it appears quite sturdy. I have a lot of bags so I am always rotating them. Hopefully someone who has one with more usage can chime in.


Thank you for answering anyway!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is the stock picture of the Jane satchel.  My iPhone photos, both inside and out, made it look lavender.  I carried it all day yesterday, but I think the Deadly Ponies has spoiled me.  The satchel handles and strap were not comfortable. I will use it, it is too nice not to use, but I think my next purchase will be another fill n zip deadly ponies.  They are sooooooo yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629397


I must update this post.  I cannot believe how much I use this MZ Wallace bag!  It seems like every time I go to the closet to choose a bag for the day I end up with the Jane.  I have carried it 10 times more than the Deadly Ponies.  I suppose making judgments after using a bag once or twice does not always stay true for the long term.


----------



## mariposa08

southernbelle43 said:


> I am interested in the durability of the metro tote bags when they are used a lot?  Anyone care to share your experience with this bag? I have been searchng for a lightweight non leather bag and like the look of the Metro tote with the Kerry James Marshall painting on it.



They are great and they last.  I am not gentle on mine at all and they've held up.  I use my medium metros and my suttons all the time.  The only thing to be aware of is the shoulder straps do slip especially when they are newer and haven't been broken in yet, but it does drive a lot of ppl crazy.  So just be aware of that if you are planning to use it and walk long distances with it.


----------



## southernbelle43

mariposa08 said:


> They are great and they last.  I am not gentle on mine at all and they've held up.  I use my medium metros and my suttons all the time.  The only thing to be aware of is the shoulder straps do slip especially when they are newer and haven't been broken in yet, but it does drive a lot of ppl crazy.  So just be aware of that if you are planning to use it and walk long distances with it.


Thanks. Strap slippage does not bother me.  I tend to walk holding the purse at the bottom?  I am not sure why but  I always have, so they don’t fall down.  However, I do not like to hand carry a bag, so go figure!!,


----------



## MNBags

southernbelle43 said:


> I am interested in the durability of the metro tote bags when they are used a lot?  Anyone care to share your experience with this bag? I have been searchng for a lightweight non leather bag and like the look of the Metro tote with the Kerry James Marshall painting on it.


I can't speak to durability after daily usage, but I've used a large metro 2-3x/week during summer for the last couple of years and it's held up really well.  I just got the Kerry James Marshall tote and used it on a short trip this weekend.  I love it!  The colors and placement of the print are amazing.  Also, this is my first medium metro and I didn't really have a problem with shoulder slap slippage.


----------



## MNBags

MNBags said:


> I can't speak to durability after daily usage, but I've used a large metro 2-3x/week during summer for the last couple of years and it's held up really well.  I just got the Kerry James Marshall tote and used it on a short trip this weekend.  I love it!  The colors and placement of the print are amazing.  Also, this is my first medium metro and I didn't really have a problem with shoulder slap slippage.


BTW - the interior lining is navy blue, not black.  The pictures on the MCA Chicago Store site show it well.  https://www.mcachicagostore.org/shop/kerry-james-marshall-metro-tote-51877


----------



## southernbelle43

MNBags said:


> I can't speak to durability after daily usage, but I've used a large metro 2-3x/week during summer for the last couple of years and it's held up really well.  I just got the Kerry James Marshall tote and used it on a short trip this weekend.  I love it!  The colors and placement of the print are amazing.  Also, this is my first medium metro and I didn't really have a problem with shoulder slap slippage.



Thank you!!! My KJM tote arrives tomorrow and I am so eager to get it.  I wondered about the print placement so that is helpful.   I tend to change bags daily or every two days, so I probably won’t wear it out!


----------



## ms p

MNBags said:


> BTW - the interior lining is navy blue, not black.  The pictures on the MCA Chicago Store site show it well.  https://www.mcachicagostore.org/shop/kerry-james-marshall-metro-tote-51877



The pics look so much better. I especially love the mix of colors shown in this pic[emoji175]


----------



## southernbelle43

ms p said:


> The pics look so much better. I especially love the mix of colors shown in this pic[emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3861900


It arrived and it really is unique with that print.  It is much bigger than I thought it would be. I sort of agree with another poster who said that MZ sizing reminded her of the fast food super sizing!  The small is small, but the medium takes this giant leap to HUGE.  I cannot fathom the size of the large.  You could sleep in it!   Nevertheless, it is so lightweight that it does not matter.   I like it a lot.

PS, the little leather feet crack me up.  This things dissolves into a giant cloth puddle, so I am not sure what in the world the feet do?


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> It arrived and it really is unique with that print.  It is much bigger than I thought it would be. I sort of agree with another poster who said that MZ sizing reminded her of the fast food super sizing!  The small is small, but the medium takes this giant leap to HUGE.  I cannot fathom the size of the large.  You could sleep in it!   Nevertheless, it is so lightweight that it does not matter.   I like it a lot.
> 
> PS, the little leather feet crack me up.  This things dissolves into a giant cloth puddle, so I am not sure what in the world the feet do?



I agree. A lot of their bags go from the small being too small to the medium or large being gigantic! I do love the colors in this. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## dcooney4

The day before yesterday I pulled out my Ruby Paige again. It was love all over again. I find it more of a fall/winter color but it is so stunning. Which of your Mz bags do you pull out and always makes you smile ?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> The day before yesterday I pulled out my Ruby Paige again. It was love all over again. I find it more of a fall/winter color but it is so stunning. Which of your Mz bags do you pull out and always makes you smile ?



Berry Jane for sure. Also Plum Frankie and Moss Britt.


----------



## Reba

This cutie putie makes me smile..


----------



## elliechic

I’m contemplating on getting a small abbey.. size-wise which is it comparable to? ...and how has it held up especially on a long-term use? I only have the belle which I absolutely love but it’s too big for my petite frame.


----------



## greycat64

last day to use points.  so I am trying out the damson small metro pouch and the mallard nikki cosmetic.  Hopefully I'll like at least one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Carrying my favorite mzw, the small abbey tote I bought from Luv. LOVE IT.  But hate the snow and ice and below freezing weather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

elliechic said:


> I’m contemplating on getting a small abbey.. size-wise which is it comparable to? ...and how has it held up especially on a long-term use? I only have the belle which I absolutely love but it’s too big for my petite frame.





Does this help?  I wear a size 4.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3868726
> 
> Does this help?  I wear a size 4.


It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dcooney4 said:


> It looks wonderful on you.



You’re too nice.  It’s just a wonderful bag that goes with anything and everything.


----------



## elliechic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3868725
> 
> Carrying my favorite mzw, the small abbey tote I bought from Luv. LOVE IT.  But hate the snow and ice and below freezing weather.



that’s awesome thanks!


----------



## elliechic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3868726
> 
> Does this help?  I wear a size 4.



thank you! helps a lot.. will get one!


----------



## missyb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3868725
> 
> Carrying my favorite mzw, the small abbey tote I bought from Luv. LOVE IT.  But hate the snow and ice and below freezing weather.



I have the same bag and absolutely love it. I’m a chanel girl but bought this and can’t stop using it


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

missyb said:


> I have the same bag and absolutely love it. I’m a chanel girl but bought this and can’t stop using it



Darn tootin. It rocks. Goes with nearly any outfit (maybe not a ball gown but anything else!) and *makes* most outfit.


----------



## missyb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Darn tootin. It rocks. Goes with nearly any outfit (maybe not a ball gown but anything else!) and *makes* most outfit.



Lol
Yes I wish it came in a silver or grey also


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I finally took the plunge and purchased an MZ Wallace after loving them from afar for many years.  I initially chose the small Sutton, but felt it too small for my daily needs.  I also did not like the way the crossbody strap attached to the bag, which IMO seemed weak at best.  I was somewhat surprised they did not sew on a ring each side to attach it too.  So back it went.  Instead I chose the medium Crosby in Magnet Oxford.  I wanted a color, other than black, that would go from season to season.  Pictures do not accurately depict how beautiful the color is in person.  I also loved the gold hardware, which gave the bag a lot of "bling" and personality.  When you combine it with the grey and burgandy trim, the bag just pops.  The zippers and various compartments are also nice, as well as functional.  The only negative thing I can say is that I feel all of the additional straps unnecessary.  The flat handle straps permanently on the bag are very comfy and long enough to wear with a bulky coat.  The crossbody strap is also very nice, as well as functional.  The single leather shoulder strap I suppose some will like, but the chain strap just miffs me.  While it would be beautiful on its own (like with the small Crosby) with no other straps, when added along with existing shoulder straps the bag just looks busy.  Anyway, so far for me its a keeper!


----------



## LuvAllBags

FrenchBulldog said:


> I finally took the plunge and purchased an MZ Wallace after loving them from afar for many years.  I initially chose the small Sutton, but felt it too small for my daily needs.  I also did not like the way the crossbody strap attached to the bag, which IMO seemed weak at best.  I was somewhat surprised they did not sew on a ring each side to attach it too.  So back it went.  Instead I chose the medium Crosby in Magnet Oxford.  I wanted a color, other than black, that would go from season to season.  Pictures do not accurately depict how beautiful the color is in person.  I also loved the gold hardware, which gave the bag a lot of "bling" and personality.  When you combine it with the grey and burgandy trim, the bag just pops.  The zippers and various compartments are also nice, as well as functional.  The only negative thing I can say is that I feel all of the additional straps unnecessary.  The flat handle straps permanently on the bag are very comfy and long enough to wear with a bulky coat.  The crossbody strap is also very nice, as well as functional.  The single leather shoulder strap I suppose some will like, but the chain strap just miffs me.  While it would be beautiful on its own (like with the small Crosby) with no other straps, when added along with existing shoulder straps the bag just looks busy.  Anyway, so far for me its a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870059



Love thsis bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

elliechic said:


> I’m contemplating on getting a small abbey.. size-wise which is it comparable to? ...and how has it held up especially on a long-term use? I only have the belle which I absolutely love but it’s too big for my petite frame.



I have come back around to this style. Originally I thought it was too small but it's ok for me as long as I don't have a day when I'm carrying a ton of stuff. I have Mulberry and Dawn.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What?  THere’s dawn small abbey tote?  I don’t know how I missed that....!!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

Haven't posted in a long time but haven't bought anMz Wallace in a while either. I came after a while to this forum to see what's going on. I bought a mulberry small abbey tote for a friend, the moment I saw it in person, i regretted why I didn't get it. But I had current Hayley, current Lizzy and a mulberry Paige already, so didn't want another purple bag. Then kept waiting for the dawn small abbey to go on sale but it never went on sale. I have the fawn abbey, the regular sized and absolutely hate the dual handles. Every time I look at it, I wish the handles weren't there. Love the smaller handles on the small abbey. Now looking at the micro Crosby but can't see any videos on it. I want to know what it actually looks and feels like. How much space it has, and what can fit. I have an iPhone 7plus. Any opinions on this little beauty anyone?


----------



## Reba

bagsncakes said:


> Haven't posted in a long time but haven't bought anMz Wallace in a while either. I came after a while to this forum to see what's going on. I bought a mulberry small abbey tote for a friend, the moment I saw it in person, i regretted why I didn't get it. But I had current Hayley, current Lizzy and a mulberry Paige already, so didn't want another purple bag. Then kept waiting for the dawn small abbey to go on sale but it never went on sale. I have the fawn abbey, the regular sized and absolutely hate the dual handles. Every time I look at it, I wish the handles weren't there. Love the smaller handles on the small abbey. Now looking at the micro Crosby but can't see any videos on it. I want to know what it actually looks and feels like. How much space it has, and what can fit. I have an iPhone 7plus. Any opinions on this



I wear for long walks. Have a smaller iPhone; but I think the larger ones work also in it. I carry a few cards, cash, a lip product, earbuds..is handy and super lightweight. I like. The look is cute. Metro line to me is not as pretty as Bedford line..but, is cute and super lightweight.


----------



## greycat64

bagsncakes said:


> Haven't posted in a long time but haven't bought anMz Wallace in a while either. I came after a while to this forum to see what's going on. I bought a mulberry small abbey tote for a friend, the moment I saw it in person, i regretted why I didn't get it. But I had current Hayley, current Lizzy and a mulberry Paige already, so didn't want another purple bag. Then kept waiting for the dawn small abbey to go on sale but it never went on sale. I have the fawn abbey, the regular sized and absolutely hate the dual handles. Every time I look at it, I wish the handles weren't there. Love the smaller handles on the small abbey. Now looking at the micro Crosby but can't see any videos on it. I want to know what it actually looks and feels like. How much space it has, and what can fit. I have an iPhone 7plus. Any opinions on this little beauty anyone?


According to the ladies on the MZ Wallace Lovers FB page, it will hold an iPhone7+.  Then the opinions deviate as to how much other stuff will fit in.  One woman posted a video where she was able to put quite a bit into hers but it looked quite stuffed.  Others say it will be a tight squeeze to put other things in besides cash/card and keys.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> Haven't posted in a long time but haven't bought anMz Wallace in a while either. I came after a while to this forum to see what's going on. I bought a mulberry small abbey tote for a friend, the moment I saw it in person, i regretted why I didn't get it. But I had current Hayley, current Lizzy and a mulberry Paige already, so didn't want another purple bag. Then kept waiting for the dawn small abbey to go on sale but it never went on sale. I have the fawn abbey, the regular sized and absolutely hate the dual handles. Every time I look at it, I wish the handles weren't there. Love the smaller handles on the small abbey. Now looking at the micro Crosby but can't see any videos on it. I want to know what it actually looks and feels like. How much space it has, and what can fit. I have an iPhone 7plus. Any opinions on this little beauty anyone?



I use my micro for my iphone 7, a few cards, cash, and maybe another slim item or two. Generally use for travel or lunch times at work. I really like it. I can get two iphone 7's easily in the center compartment if needed.


----------



## bagsncakes

Thank you LuvAllBags, greycat64 and Reba for your response. You all are lovely ladies. Greycat64 mentioned you can out in keys? Wow, I thought I could only fit in a phone and cards. I think I'll have to find the fb page and join it too


----------



## greycat64

bagsncakes said:


> Thank you LuvAllBags, greycat64 and Reba for your response. You all are lovely ladies. Greycat64 mentioned you can out in keys? Wow, I thought I could only fit in a phone and cards. I think I'll have to find the fb page and join it too


More like a single key or two, like house and/or car.  There is a small pocket on the front.


----------



## makn808

Anyone planning to go to the anniversary event and try and get their 1 of 25 bags made for Jane's 10th? Completely disagree with how they're "celebrating" but it's their prerogative ...


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> Anyone planning to go to the anniversary event and try and get their 1 of 25 bags made for Jane's 10th? Completely disagree with how they're "celebrating" but it's their prerogative ...



I'm glad I'm not into Jane [emoji55] can't wait to see how it looks like


----------



## Reba

Time to sign up for Advent alerts [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

For me I love the look of Jane but can't do the rounded handles ,so the 25 bags did not stress me. I just wish they did it during the day on the weekend so I could travel the distance and go.


----------



## apinkcandy

Anyone owns the metro pouch, does it fit Macbook Pro 13in? thx!


----------



## LuvAllBags

apinkcandy said:


> Anyone owns the metro pouch, does it fit Macbook Pro 13in? thx!



I have one but don't have a macbook. I can check it with my computer. My instinct is that it's too small for a 13".


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am royally p.o.'d about the 25 anniversary Jane bags only available at a NYC event advertised with short notice. Of course it's their prerogative how they choose to market, as it is any company's. However as a customer, it's also my prerogative to be unhappy with that and vocalize it. I find this decision to be insensitive to many customers and elitist. Though I am sure it doesn't matter one bit, I am done for the moment. They typically receive a lot of orders from me this time of year...now they will not.


----------



## makn808

@LuvAllBags I'd love to hear lucy explain this celebration on one of her fb live chat things...


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> @LuvAllBags I'd love to hear lucy explain this celebration on one of her fb live chat things...



Right. Guessing there won't be one of those for a while. I felt obliged to send them an email expressing my disappointment. I know it does no good but given how much I spend with them in a year, I wanted to provide feedback and make my voice heard. Maybe it only makes me feel better...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I am royally p.o.'d about the 25 anniversary Jane bags only available at a NYC event advertised with short notice. Of course it's their prerogative how they choose to market, as it is any company's. However as a customer, it's also my prerogative to be unhappy with that and vocalize it. I find this decision to be insensitive to many customers and elitist. Though I am sure it doesn't matter one bit, I am done for the moment. They typically receive a lot of orders from me this time of year...now they will not.


I don't blame you it was a very weird email. Not quite sure where they were going with this.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Right. Guessing there won't be one of those for a while. I felt obliged to send them an email expressing my disappointment. I know it does no good but given how much I spend with them in a year, I wanted to provide feedback and make my voice heard. Maybe it only makes me feel better...



I️, for one, think they should wrap up the best looking Anniversary Jane...tie I️t up in ribbons and bows and send I️t to you Luv.., you must be one of their best customers. You are our fave MZ curator [emoji8]

Crazy phone [emoji336] giving me trouble!


----------



## greycat64

Reba said:


> Time to sign up for Advent alerts [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji4]


Yay!  Advent is back!  Last year was so lame without it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I️, for one, think they should wrap up the best looking Anniversary Jane...tie I️t up in ribbons and bows and send I️t to you Luv.., you must be one of their best customers. You are our fave MZ curator [emoji8]
> 
> Crazy phone [emoji336] giving me trouble!


I firmly agree.


----------



## br350

I'm brand new to MZ Wallace and wow, what an awakening!  Due to shoulder and neck issues I'm moving away from my heavy leather bags. I swore I would never pay similar price for nylon.  Swore!  Then I started doing some research and stumbled onto MZ.  I bought a Paige  and I am blown away!  The workmanship, style and functionality are amazing!  I now want to get the Hayley but at their price point, I may need to wait a while!  Do these bags every go on sale?  Can any long-time MZ Wallace owners give me advice on when they might offer sales/discounts, etc?  I was able to get a 15% discount for first time buyer which was great.  But curious as to whether they do seasonal sales.  I'm in MA so getting to NY to a store is really not an option.  Thanks for any info!!


----------



## br350

Also, I've read in passing that some people have washed these bags?   How does that work considering the leather trim?  Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## br350

Sorry but I keep thinking of more questions!  Is there a BST group anywhere for MZ?  I have looked at some bags on eBay and they 'look' authentic but some are pretty beat up. I was hoping there might be a BST could join.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## makn808

Welcome @br350!

The bags do go on sale at both retailers like nordies and bloomies. They usually follow mzw's sales, but now and then they can put some in sale. There are a few mzw sales as well throughout the year. If you sign up for email alerts you'll get the notice emails.

Your timing is good too - each december, mzw does advent sales. For the first 24 days of december, mzw will post a different item for sale - could be by color, style or even staff picks. Some of the days might not be a sale and could be a fun recipe or idea. Overall advent is pretty entertaining and offers good deals.

There is a fb group that has an active bst thread. Look up mz wallace lovers and I think you can request entry.


----------



## br350

makn808 thank you!    Great info!  I love this Paige, and really want to get a few more. I don't have a lot of expendable $$, but I do like my bags to be of high quality (I've always felt this way) so I have to choose timing/price carefully when I buy.  I found the FB group you mentioned and put in a "Join" request.  Good to know that the holiday season comes with some surprises from the company   so hopefully I'll be able to snag another bag (eyeing the Hayley!) for some type of discount.  Are the sale prices fairly decent?


----------



## makn808

@br350 Paige is one of my fave styles too. I don't carry a lot and she is such a great size with super functional pockets.

The admins of the fb group are good at new join requests so it shouldn't be very long before you're in!

The sales on the mz website can be really good. The longer you wait, the better the discounts - they start at about 30% and by the time last call comes around it can be about 50%. But then you have to gamble and decide if you want to wait for a bigger discount or lose the bag when it sells out.


----------



## br350

Oh wow those are great discounts! Yes, I imagine you have to make some strategic decisions based on what you have to spend and what exactly you want to buy (abs how risk averse you are LOL!) Thank you SO much for the info - really appreciate it!


----------



## dcooney4

br350 said:


> Oh wow those are great discounts! Yes, I imagine you have to make some strategic decisions based on what you have to spend and what exactly you want to buy (abs how risk averse you are LOL!) Thank you SO much for the info - really appreciate it!


Welcome to the thread. Paige is one of my favorites.  What color do you have? I have ruby and Mulberry in the Paige.


----------



## LuvAllBags

br350 said:


> I'm brand new to MZ Wallace and wow, what an awakening!  Due to shoulder and neck issues I'm moving away from my heavy leather bags. I swore I would never pay similar price for nylon.  Swore!  Then I started doing some research and stumbled onto MZ.  I bought a Paige  and I am blown away!  The workmanship, style and functionality are amazing!  I now want to get the Hayley but at their price point, I may need to wait a while!  Do these bags every go on sale?  Can any long-time MZ Wallace owners give me advice on when they might offer sales/discounts, etc?  I was able to get a 15% discount for first time buyer which was great.  But curious as to whether they do seasonal sales.  I'm in MA so getting to NY to a store is really not an option.  Thanks for any info!!



Welcome! Their Black Friday sale is usually really good. And Advent in Dec is awesome too - a special a day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

br350 said:


> Also, I've read in passing that some people have washed these bags?   How does that work considering the leather trim?  Can anyone comment on this?



It's not recommended but some have washed in cold on delicate and hung to dry. Leather seems to be ok, but do this at your own risk. I have never tried. I just wipe mine down. They clean up well with a good wipe-down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I️, for one, think they should wrap up the best looking Anniversary Jane...tie I️t up in ribbons and bows and send I️t to you Luv.., you must be one of their best customers. You are our fave MZ curator [emoji8]
> 
> Crazy phone [emoji336] giving me trouble!





dcooney4 said:


> I firmly agree.



Lol. Thanks, ladies! I just needed to vent. This really grinds my gears for some reason.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol. Thanks, ladies! I just needed to vent. This really grinds my gears for some reason.


Hey if they only had 25 special Paige’s my ears would be smoking.


----------



## br350

dcooney 4, I got the Paige in black.  I figured it goes with everything LOL!  I would love to get more colors and a few more of their bags, especially the Hayley.  Can't wait to see what the sales are like - thanks for all the intel on that!  LuvAllBags, yes, I don't think I would resort to machine washing unless I was really, really desperate.  It sounds like their bags are treated with special repelants so that the fabric should be okay with a wipe-down, as you say.  I was just surprised to see on several blogs/videos that people said they were successfully washing them!  O.o


----------



## br350

dcooney4 do you have cockatiels?  I have two male wild type (as pictured in your avatar.


----------



## dcooney4

br350 said:


> dcooney4 do you have cockatiels?  I have two male wild type (as pictured in your avatar.


No ! I am a painter and just paint what I like. So mostly animals and birds and nature in general.


----------



## Reba

When does MZ come out with Holiday?  Need some [emoji319][emoji1335] cheeer!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> When does MZ come out with Holiday?  Need some [emoji319][emoji1335] cheeer!


I don’t remember but I could use some too,


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t remember but I could use some too,



Checked Milled...11/15 was opening of Gift Shop last year.., so soon I guess..[emoji1335]


----------



## Reba

[emoji53]..when you’re expecting [emoji1335][emoji319]...and you get..[emoji267][emoji521][emoji225]


----------



## br350

Has anyone purchased the Micro Crosby? I'm really interested as it looks like a great all-in-one on-the-go crossbody.  Would love to know if anyone has one and what you think of it.  Thanks!


----------



## br350

Reba said:


> It finally feels like freaking Fall!  Staying in my casuals..including Micro Crosby..and going for a long sweat-free walk!!
> View attachment 3850311



Reba, do you like the Micro Crosby?  I have an iPhone 6 (soon upgrading to the 8) and I'm hoping it fits well in this with maybe one lipstick, a key and a few cards. Any 'insights' would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Reba

br350 said:


> Reba, do you like the Micro Crosby?  I have an iPhone 6 (soon upgrading to the 8) and I'm hoping it fits well in this with maybe one lipstick, a key and a few cards. Any 'insights' would be greatly appreciated!



I do like. I️ use for when I️ go on walks. I️ imagine that I️ will use when I️ travel too; especially when out exploring/sight-seeing. I️t holds my phone, ear buds, a lip product, tissues, a few cards (there are built in card slots, cash, keys. I️ also use for what might seem silly to some..I️ wear I️t around the house at times.. my house is not small and I️ am always up and down the stairs laundry, cleaning up, etc...., I️ like to listen to music ( right now [emoji319][emoji445]).., I️ listen to that or talk radio on SiriusXM on my phone..so it’s handy for me even at home..(scary peek into Reba’s [emoji289]).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I need to see a microcrosby mod shot!


----------



## br350

Thank you Reba!  That's very helpful.  I so want to do it right now but am thinking  maybe I should wait and see if there's any sales during Advent?  I'm new to MZW so not sure if their regular popular bags go on sale or just limited select styles?  i am chomping at the bit to order it though!


----------



## dcooney4

br350 said:


> Thank you Reba!  That's very helpful.  I so want to do it right now but am thinking  maybe I should wait and see if there's any sales during Advent?  I'm new to MZW so not sure if their regular popular bags go on sale or just limited select styles?  i am chomping at the bit to order it though!


Larrimors has them and if you have not bought from them before you get 20 percent off your first order.


----------



## Reba

Here’s a pic..hope you can see amongst all the plaid (mine and photo-bombing Scout’s)..


----------



## br350

*Dcooney4*, thank you!!  I have never heard of Larrimors - just went to the site, signed up, got the 20% and ordered!  A big hug and thank you to you!!


----------



## br350

Reba, it looks great.  Love it!  Just ordered thanks to Dcooney4!  Thanks for the pic.  It gives me a point of reference.


----------



## dcooney4

So glad it worked out. What color did you get?


----------



## br350

I got the Black oxford. Very excited!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Reba said:


> Here’s a pic..hope you can see amongst all the plaid (mine and photo-bombing Scout’s)..
> View attachment 3880829


So cute!!! Doesn't look too small at all!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Hi guys has anyone seen the limited edition anniversary Jane? Jane is my fav MZ and would love to see a pic of it. I received the email invitation from MZ but me being so shy and timid prevented me from attending the event.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tua said:


> Hi guys has anyone seen the limited edition anniversary Jane? Jane is my fav MZ and would love to see a pic of it. I received the email invitation from MZ but me being so shy and timid prevented me from attending the event.



I’m imagining Luv taking a big long deep breath and grouchy exhale when she reads this.  
(Not at you tua! not at all, she’s just a little unimpressed on the whole matter of the 25 limited anniversary janes only offered at the event)


----------



## bagsncakes

Thanx Reba for the pic, love it. I have bought mine off Bloomingdales and it hasn't been shipped out yet. I ordered the magnet just for gold hardware. I hope I like the colour. Wasn't sure about the black lacquer material and feel.


----------



## Reba

Luv.., they probs don’t know you by luvallbags but, hello, they should!  Just cause.., I replied to their crappy 25th Anniversary Jane Instastory..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv.., they probs don’t know you by luvallbags but, hello, they should!  Just cause.., I replied to their crappy 25th Anniversary Jane Instastory..
> View attachment 3882448



Lol!! We gotta stick together!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> Thanx Reba for the pic, love it. I have bought mine off Bloomingdales and it hasn't been shipped out yet. I ordered the magnet just for gold hardware. I hope I like the colour. Wasn't sure about the black lacquer material and feel.



I hope you love it. I have the black. Great little bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Hi guys has anyone seen the limited edition anniversary Jane? Jane is my fav MZ and would love to see a pic of it. I received the email invitation from MZ but me being so shy and timid prevented me from attending the event.



It is black. Black leather trim with little gold studs. Red lining. Market purse with studding. Numbered as limited editions. There are pics in the FB group! 

Looks a lot like the older stud line they did for Frankie, Bella, Gigi a while back. Very pretty.


----------



## psucutie

Reba said:


> Luv.., they probs don’t know you by luvallbags but, hello, they should!  Just cause.., I replied to their crappy 25th Anniversary Jane Instastory..
> View attachment 3882448



You cut me out of the Instastory shot.     Yes, seriously.

I was the event last night.  I completely understand where Luv was coming from.  I live in NYC, attend pretty much every MZW event, and was able to snag a bag.

They had a raffle that started at 6PM for all in attendance (maybe 40 people total throughout the night).   They unveiled the bag.  Monica made a speech around 7:15 and they started calling names.  Maybe some ladies didnt understand that MZW was not GIVING away the bag but you had to purchase it.  About 7-8 ladies in attendance passed when their name was called (facepalm). Generally most ladies who wanted one in attendance were able to purchase.   Monica and Lucy signed the inside of the bag, and each one has a removeable (in the old style) tag that has a number out of 25.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

@psucutie sounds like alot of fun. I was expecting maybe a Jane with different handles or an all leather Jane


----------



## psucutie

tua said:


> @psucutie sounds like alot of fun. I was expecting maybe a Jane with different handles or an all leather Jane


I was hoping for a leather Jane too.  For this bag though, Monica and Lucy wanted to stay true to the original Jane aesthetic, which is why they went classic black bedford with the studs as the differentiator.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> I was hoping for a leather Jane too.  For this bag though, Monica and Lucy wanted to stay true to the original Jane aesthetic, which is why they went classic black bedford with the studs as the differentiator.



Sounds like a fun event. I have been dying for a leather Jane forever...but the stud bag is pretty too. Makes me super glad I finally found a stud Frankie after years of searching! Enjoy your bag! The signatures make it extra special!


----------



## bagsncakes

It's been quite a few days since I requested to join the Mz Wallace lovers page and the Mz Wallace fanatics page. No one is accepting my request. I think that's totally ridiculous. Why are people admin of these pages who don't open their fb for centuries? Sorry had to vent.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bagsncakes said:


> It's been quite a few days since I requested to join the Mz Wallace lovers page and the Mz Wallace fanatics page. No one is accepting my request. I think that's totally ridiculous. Why are people admin of these pages who don't open their fb for centuries? Sorry had to vent.



Please pm me your info. I will get it to the Lovers Admin.


----------



## mariposa08

bagsncakes said:


> It's been quite a few days since I requested to join the Mz Wallace lovers page and the Mz Wallace fanatics page. No one is accepting my request. I think that's totally ridiculous. Why are people admin of these pages who don't open their fb for centuries? Sorry had to vent.


I know in the lovers group one of the admins said she had 75 requests to go through so it does take time especially since the admins work full time.  Some of the larger LV and Lululemon groups can take months to get accepted.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anyone have any MZ on their holiday wish list? I really don't unless something amazing comes out in the holiday collection. I will say I really like my Harlow Tote. Very practical and love the bright blue lining.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

The only thing on my wishlist ATM is the Jane Satchel. Never seen the bag IRL so not sure if I would really like it especially if it's similar in size to baby Jane and I found baby Jane a lil too small for me


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone have any MZ on their holiday wish list? I really don't unless something amazing comes out in the holiday collection. I will say I really like my Harlow Tote. Very practical and love the bright blue lining.



I really like the look of Harlow tote. Thats deff the bag I would buy if I was into totes. Im really not a fan of hobos and totes but that Harlow tote deff got me staring at it sometimes on the website. Its a very pretty bag


----------



## bagsncakes

mariposa08 said:


> I know in the lovers group one of the admins said she had 75 requests to go through so it does take time especially since the admins work full time.  Some of the larger LV and Lululemon groups can take months to get accepted.



Wow really? Didn't know that at all. Looks like I am waiting for a bit then.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone have any MZ on their holiday wish list? I really don't unless something amazing comes out in the holiday collection. I will say I really like my Harlow Tote. Very practical and love the bright blue lining.


I have my eye on the stars small metro backpack.  I've been wanting a small backpack for a while to take to museums, trips to NYC, etc.  I really love my magnet Crosby crossbody and if the grey gull goes on sale, I may get it (it is a gorgeous color IRL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I have my eye on the stars small metro backpack.  I've been wanting a small backpack for a while to take to museums, trips to NYC, etc.  I really love my magnet Crosby crossbody and if the grey gull goes on sale, I may get it (it is a gorgeous color IRL.



I love the stars print...whimsical! It would be cute in the small backpack. I got a Small Ines cosmetic case, but am unsure I could pull it off in a larger bag.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone have any MZ on their holiday wish list? I really don't unless something amazing comes out in the holiday collection. I will say I really like my Harlow Tote. Very practical and love the bright blue lining.


Not at the moment.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone have any MZ on their holiday wish list? I really don't unless something amazing comes out in the holiday collection. I will say I really like my Harlow Tote. Very practical and love the bright blue lining.



Not really...  I might be tempted by a great deal on a Coco during Advent. Love that style and strap drop.., just really don’t need anything right now.


----------



## makn808

LuvAllBags said:


> Anyone have any MZ on their holiday wish list? I really don't unless something amazing comes out in the holiday collection. I will say I really like my Harlow Tote. Very practical and love the bright blue lining.



I'm hoping for some fun holiday items. Advent is 24 days again, though I'd expect some to be recipes or holiday tips/tricks. I am still holding on to hope to see paloma camo (the equinox backpack print) in other styles.
I grabbed the metro pouch set at Larrimor's so I could have the cute stars in the small metro pouch size. and a camo jorbo is on its way to me. Man, I have wanted this bag for so long after selling army jorbo. So I suppose if advent is a bust I'll at least have received a couple of much wanted mzw to tide me over till spring lines launch!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Carrying river Frankie, my first MZW ever.

Do you guys think the color is okay for a winter day?  It’s wet snow here today.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885056
> 
> 
> Carrying river Frankie, my first MZW ever.
> 
> Do you guys think the color is okay for a winter day?  It’s wet snow here today.



I used to wear a Royal Blue Lizzy during the Winter months! I liked!  I wore with black coat or with my silver/grey for a Wintery-icy blue look...


----------



## makn808

@HopelessBagGirl love river! Great pop of color on a cold fall day. I love cheery colors on grey days...makes me smile.


----------



## rabrabrn

Wanted to post close up pics of the stars. At first I thought my backpack was dirty. See the oil splotches?  Intentionally done. Also hubby thought they were misshaped starfish.


----------



## dcooney4

rabrabrn said:


> Wanted to post close up pics of the stars. At first I thought my backpack was dirty. See the oil splotches?  Intentionally done. Also hubby thought they were misshaped starfish.


What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## rabrabrn

I love the pink interior, I am keeping her.  She was a fun change up over the weekend.  Light in weight, and hold a bit more then the small Sutton for me. Cell Phone and keys to the outside pocket.


----------



## LuvAllBags

rabrabrn said:


> Wanted to post close up pics of the stars. At first I thought my backpack was dirty. See the oil splotches?  Intentionally done. Also hubby thought they were misshaped starfish.



Yes, they are clearly going for the hand-drawn/hand-painted effect. It's not everyone's cup of tea for sure, but I think it's cute and a nice change.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885056
> 
> 
> Carrying river Frankie, my first MZW ever.
> 
> Do you guys think the color is okay for a winter day?  It’s wet snow here today.



Yes, I like it in winter with the right outfit or coat. Looks great with your attire!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, they are clearly going for the hand-drawn/hand-painted effect. It's not everyone's cup of tea for sure, but I think it's cute and a nice change.


I like it too! Makes it less cutesy and more grown up artistic.


----------



## psucutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885056
> 
> 
> Carrying river Frankie, my first MZW ever.
> 
> Do you guys think the color is okay for a winter day?  It’s wet snow here today.


Yup!  Year round color.  Love my river frankie.


----------



## psucutie

rabrabrn said:


> Wanted to post close up pics of the stars. At first I thought my backpack was dirty. See the oil splotches?  Intentionally done. Also hubby thought they were misshaped starfish.


In store on thursday I said the stars had eyes and were staring at me.  No thanks.


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> In store on thursday I said the stars had eyes and were staring at me.  No thanks.



Haha!


----------



## makn808

Email link to sale has arrived!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m so tempted by the Bobbi zip around big wallet in night garden.......but another 40 dollars for overseas shipping just for that feels silly.


----------



## psucutie

Ladies, I cant anymore with the FB group.  The newer members post silly things- one is literally complaining that there are no black bags.  HELLO?!


----------



## psucutie

Anyway, my money is safe so far for the sale.  Was really hoping for estate blue small belle.  Makes me happy that I didnt hesitate for Anniversary Jane.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Anyway, my money is safe so far for the sale.  Was really hoping for estate blue small belle.  Makes me happy that I didnt hesitate for Anniversary Jane.



I don’t see anything really tempting either. Like Coco.., but will wait. Have Kara in a brown color and not sure I want another black..maybe Hunter will come to Sale later..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

YAY! Im so happy Jane Satchel made it to the sale. I had to quickly snatch her.  Now I'm really hoping I love the style when she arrives


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> YAY! Im so happy Jane Satchel made it to the sale. I had to quickly snatch her.  Now I'm really hoping I love the style when she arrives



Happy for you..hope you love [emoji177] her..


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> YAY! Im so happy Jane Satchel made it to the sale. I had to quickly snatch her.  Now I'm really hoping I love the style when she arrives



Twin [emoji112][emoji847] I wanted one for so long. I decided to go ahead vs wait and see. Now I just need to wait for another 3 weeks to receive it [emoji51]. Congrats hope u love it [emoji175]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

@ Reba  and ms p thank you guysI'll report back when I get it. Now I think I'm done with MZ for a while unless they come up with a new style that grabs my attention.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Twin [emoji112][emoji847] I wanted one for so long. I decided to go ahead vs wait and see. Now I just need to wait for another 3 weeks to receive it
> Congrats hope u love it [emoji175]


Congrats to you too ms p. I really hope you like the bag from online pics it looks very pretty. hopefully it arrives sooner than expected.


----------



## ms p

Thanks Tua [emoji255][emoji4] can't wait to hear what u think of it when u received!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

@ms p  I will deff report back here with my opinion. So far it hasn't shipped yet but once it does I usually get the package within 2 days


----------



## jpezmom

Hello everyone!  I was wondering for those that own the Lacquer handbags, how they are holding up.  I love the shine of the lacquer but am afraid of cracking.  And does it make a lot of noise?  The small sutton has been on my wishlist for years and I think I will pull the trigger this holiday season.  Just need a functional but modern looking bag that I can wear out and about.  Thank you for any feedback!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

@jpezmom I don't own any Lacquer bags but I have the black lacquer Large Savoy Cosmetic and it has held up really good. I love that thing. I had it for awhile and been using it for mostly travels and it still pretty much looks as brand new. I don't think its prone to cracking bc its soft and squishy and don't make any noise hope this helps


----------



## Cyan002000

Hello Ladies,
I am thinking about getting Mia for a travel. It seems like the right size for my purpose, and I don't really like Lizzy. However, I don't think Mia will go on sale during Advent. Do any of you suggest a similar size, but newer bag???


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Ladies, I cant anymore with the FB group.  The newer members post silly things- one is literally complaining that there are no black bags.  HELLO?!



Agreed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cyan002000 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am thinking about getting Mia for a travel. It seems like the right size for my purpose, and I don't really like Lizzy. However, I don't think Mia will go on sale during Advent. Do any of you suggest a similar size, but newer bag???



Jordan Hobo is even better than Mia and very similar. If one comes up during the sale, ai suggest trying it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> YAY! Im so happy Jane Satchel made it to the sale. I had to quickly snatch her.  Now I'm really hoping I love the style when she arrives



I also got Jane Satchel. Mine shipped so I will report back. Supposed to arrive Fri. 

So much for my MZ boycott...that lasted 5 mins until I got over the anniversary jane!  Good thing I move on quickly...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I also got Jane Satchel. Mine shipped so I will report back. Supposed to arrive Fri.
> 
> So much for my MZ boycott...that lasted 5 mins until I got over the anniversary jane!  Good thing I move on quickly...



Good for the soul not to hold grudges..shop on..[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good for the soul not to hold grudges..shop on..[emoji6]



Boy, is that the truth! Great life advice.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Had yesterday off, and had an appointment at Larrimor's, so I checked out all their MZW goodies as well. They have a lot in stock at the moment, at least for them. They are a boutique so they can't stock everything. Impressions of things I hadn't seen yet:

I liked the black stud Harlow Cross-body. Cute little bag. Wish they'd had the wristlet. Would have bought on the spot. 

I finally saw a Jordan Backpack in Dawn. Cute but the style is not for me. Wouldn't hold enough. Same for Crosby backpack and the new ruched backpack (forgot the name). All very cute but not for me personally.

I also liked Downtown Crosby but it's really small. I don't think I have a place for that size in my life. 

They put aside a Crosby Traveler for me to look at and I bought it. It will be put away for Christmas! I think it could be an overnight bag for a one-night trip but not more than that. Probably a better commuting bag and good 2nd carryon for plane trips. 

Larrimor's has tons of classic black right now. It's nice to revisit the classics once in a while. I still really love it. 

I also still like the boucle' print. They only had a medium metro, which doesn't work for me, but I like the print a lot. It's cheery. 

They had lots the new Micro Metro totes. Cute...but not my thing. I liked Basketweave.


----------



## makn808

Great review @LuvAllBags. I wish we had a retailer that stocked a good amount of mzw. Always nice to see new styles irl.

Happy happy Thanksgiving all! May your day be filled with good food, great company, love and laughter.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Had yesterday off, and had an appointment at Larrimor's, so I checked out all their MZW goodies as well. They have a lot in stock at the moment, at least for them. They are a boutique so they can't stock everything. Impressions of things I hadn't seen yet:
> 
> I liked the black stud Harlow Cross-body. Cute little bag. Wish they'd had the wristlet. Would have bought on the spot.
> 
> I finally saw a Jordan Backpack in Dawn. Cute but the style is not for me. Wouldn't hold enough. Same for Crosby backpack and the new ruched backpack (forgot the name). All very cute but not for me personally.
> 
> I also liked Downtown Crosby but it's really small. I don't think I have a place for that size in my life.
> 
> They put aside a Crosby Traveler for me to look at and I bought it. It will be put away for Christmas! I think it could be an overnight bag for a one-night trip but not more than that. Probably a better commuting bag and good 2nd carryon for plane trips.
> 
> Larrimor's has tons of classic black right now. It's nice to revisit the classics once in a while. I still really love it.
> 
> I also still like the boucle' print. They only had a medium metro, which doesn't work for me, but I like the print a lot. It's cheery.
> 
> They had lots the new Micro Metro totes. Cute...but not my thing. I liked Basketweave.


Thanks for the report, Luv.  I recently bought a Crosby CB in magnet from them at 20% off (first time buy).  I had never heard of them before you mentioned them in various posts.  Good place to know about!  Hope you have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I also got Jane Satchel. Mine shipped so I will report back. Supposed to arrive Fri.
> 
> So much for my MZ boycott...that lasted 5 mins until I got over the anniversary jane!  Good thing I move on quickly...


YAY LuvAllBags Congrats!!! You're the Jane Queen so no surprises here. I have high hopes for this bag and I feel like it will be love at first sight. Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys!


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Good for the soul not to hold grudges..shop on..[emoji6]


Shop on-- LOL!


----------



## Cyan002000

LuvAllBags said:


> Jordan Hobo is even better than Mia and very similar. If one comes up during the sale, ai suggest trying it.


Thank you!! I will try to score it.


----------



## Reba

Cyan002000 said:


> Thank you!! I will try to score it.



I would consider scoring one too!  In Dawn..


----------



## jpezmom

tua said:


> @jpezmom I don't own any Lacquer bags but I have the black lacquer Large Savoy Cosmetic and it has held up really good. I love that thing. I had it for awhile and been using it for mostly travels and it still pretty much looks as brand new. I don't think its prone to cracking bc its soft and squishy and don't make any noise hope this helps


Thank you, tua, for this information!  So great to hear that the lacquer is low maintenance.  You are an enabling me to get the small Sutton.  I think it will look great casually and out for dinner.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

jpezmom said:


> Thank you, tua, for this information!  So great to hear there the lacquer is low maintenance.  You are an enabling me to get the small Sutton.  I think it will look great casually and out for dinner.


I think you'll love small Sutton in Lacquer especially since the handles are short and don't go over the shoulder. I have regular Oxford medium&large Sutton and handles fall off my shoulder so I would imagine the patent Lacquer handles would be worse. I can be wrong tho


----------



## jpezmom

Great feedback!  I've been interested in the small Sutton for years and was so happy they brought it back.  I used to have the Large Sutton and the handles kept falling off of my shoulder, too.  I'm now looking for a cute / smallish bag that I can hold by the handles or in the crook of my arm.  Cross body is helpful when I want two hands.  So, I think the Small sutton meets this need.  And the lacquer looks pretty cool!  (I've been pre-occupied with other brands over the last few years but am finding my way back to MZW because of the practicality and affordability. And so lightweight. Carried my medium metro tote yesterday and it packed so much which was awesome!)


----------



## LuvAllBags

I received my black Jane Satchel. It is cute but small. Wider and with longer straps than Baby Jane. I am undecided on it. I can't use it as an everyday bag, but it will be good for evenings out or when I can lighten the load a bit. I can fit my iphone 6s with a slim case in one of the front pockets if it's turned diagonally. Straps fit over my shoulder just fine. But do I love it? Probably not. Will decide on it by Mon.

I also got the golden yellow small ines pouch and love the color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

@LuvAllBags I was in my coco 1.0 I bought from you over a year ago last night for date night to casual restaurant and bars and I STILL LOVE IT.  It is my perfect evening bag for over 90% of my evening occasions; super rarely would I need a dressier clutch or chain micro-bag.  Also in crappy weather having a nylon Bedford bag that I can wipe clean from sticky bar situations or splashed outside with mud on the curb, etc....  we are in such a messy time of year where I live with snowstorms and then it all melting, etc....  it’s nice to feel carefree with a gorgeous little MZW coco hobo!  I can add the long crossbody strap from the small abbey and tuck the hobo strap inside quite incognito if I would want to use it for a daytime scenario when a small bag will do and the versatility of handsfree is nice, so it really just checks all the boxes.  *TRUE LOVE*
That and my small abbey tote are just such winners.  Luv, you are my mzw HOOKUP!
In other news, I think the river Frankie and black Kate are on the chopping block.  I just can’t get so excited about them.  Too heavy, and I almost never need that capacity.  Except as a gym bag, which Kate has been, and for that purpose it’s actually quite small with shower supplies like a towel and shower shoes, etc.  Yoga mat definitely doesn’t fit.  So.... I dunno.  I could keep river Frankie just for my wild bright summer outfit moods and keep black Kate for maybe a carry on bag when I travel, but I am thinking I may rehome them because I also have other bags for those purposes, that are not so limited in usability for my needs.
Although Kate would be a pretty handy work bag.  Maybe I should wait until I grow up and get a job someday before I ditch it.  But Frankie.... hmmmm not so versatile in river, for similar line of thinking.... so i dunno.  At least I got it for around 150 on sale so I don’t feel like I’m so invested in it and not too mentally burdened by its presence.  And I did pull it off last week in a way most of you thought looked fine, so maybe once a month pull it out..... hmmmmm.


----------



## Stella Blue

I regret not going for the Dawn Small Abbey that was on sale. It is gone gone gone now [emoji853]


----------



## Kalala97

Does anyone know if the small Belle is discontinued?


----------



## mbmb

Kalala97 said:


> Does anyone know if the small Belle is discontinued?


I have wondered the same.  In the last Facebook Live, Lucy said "I'm all about the small Belle," so you would think it would continue. But I don't think we have seen any new small Belles since that FB Live.


----------



## psucutie

i dont think so.  They just focused on other colors this fall.  We may see more during advent or early 2018


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kalala97 said:


> Does anyone know if the small Belle is discontinued?



The only way to know for sure is to call MZW to ask. They don’t tend to share much info, but they will usually tell you if a style is discontinued or if no colors are planned for the style anytime soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I regret not going for the Dawn Small Abbey that was on sale. It is gone gone gone now [emoji853]



Bummer. Yes, the dark neutral colors tend to go fast during the sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> @LuvAllBags
> Although Kate would be a pretty handy work bag.  Maybe I should wait until I grow up and get a job someday before I ditch it.  But Frankie.... hmmmm not so versatile in river, for similar line of thinking.... so i dunno.  At least I got it for around 150 on sale so I don’t feel like I’m so invested in it and not too mentally burdened by its presence.  And I did pull it off last week in a way most of you thought looked fine, so maybe once a month pull it out..... hmmmmm.



IMO, if you don’t love, purge them. They show up enough in resale at good prices, you can buy another if you have a good use for them later. Unfortunately MZ resale prices have tanked. Good for buyers, not so much for sellers.


----------



## makn808

@Kalala97 good question. @LuvAllBags is right, an inquiry is probably best. I did email recently about belle crossbody and was told there were no planned releases in other colors in the near future.


----------



## Kalala97

LuvAllBags said:


> The only way to know for sure is to call MZW to ask. They don’t tend to share much info, but they will usually tell you if a style is discontinued or if no colors are planned for the style anytime soon.


Great!  Thanks everyone... I'll email or call MZW and find out... I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## bagsncakes

Received my micro Crosby and a bit disappointed that it didn't come with a dust bag. I have never had a quilted Mz Wallace before. The material seems really thin. I hope it last as long as the Bedford. Micro Crosby in magnet with my iPhone 7plus


----------



## dcooney4

bagsncakes said:


> Received my micro Crosby and a bit disappointed that it didn't come with a dust bag. I have never had a quilted Mz Wallace before. The material seems really thin. I hope it last as long as the Bedford. Micro Crosby in magnet with my iPhone 7plus
> 
> View attachment 3890743
> View attachment 3890744


My understanding is that none of the quilted bags come wth a dust cover.


----------



## bagsncakes

dcooney4 said:


> My understanding is that none of the quilted bags come wth a dust cover.



Wow for the price of these bags, I would definitely expect one. So when I switch out of it, I have something to store it in.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> My understanding is that none of the quilted bags come wth a dust cover.



I think you're right. The quilted bags fit into the detachable pouch that comes with them. So, that's probably why they don't have a separate dust bag. I store my MZW smetro, medium metro and metro backpack in their respective pouches.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> I received my black Jane Satchel. It is cute but small. Wider and with longer straps than Baby Jane. I am undecided on it. I can't use it as an everyday bag, but it will be good for evenings out or when I can lighten the load a bit. I can fit my iphone 6s with a slim case in one of the front pockets if it's turned diagonally. Straps fit over my shoulder just fine. But do I love it? Probably not. Will decide on it by Mon.
> 
> I also got the golden yellow small ines pouch and love the color.


Hi LuvAllBags sorry Jane Satchel didn't work out for you. I received the bag too and I love it. It is the perfect daily bag for my lifestyle (I don't carry much besides the essentials). My other daily bag was small Chelsea but didn't like its tote shape and I found baby Jane too small. Also baby Jane literally looked like a miniature bag to me. I know that it's suppose to be a scaled down version of regular Jane but I found its size add. Jane Satchel it's a better shape to me. It's small, pretty, and fits alot. I use regular Jane for work and love the Jane Satchel as my everyday bag.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Hi LuvAllBags sorry Jane Satchel didn't work out for you. I received the bag too and I love it. It is the perfect daily bag for my lifestyle (I don't carry much besides the essentials). My other daily bag was small Chelsea but didn't like its tote shape and I found baby Jane too small. Also baby Jane literally looked like a miniature bag to me. I know that it's suppose to be a scaled down version of regular Jane but I found its size add. Jane Satchel it's a better shape to me. It's small, pretty, and fits alot. I use regular Jane for work and love the Jane Satchel as my everyday bag.


How is the strap on the Jane satchel, comfort wise?


----------



## ms p

Stella Blue said:


> I regret not going for the Dawn Small Abbey that was on sale. It is gone gone gone now [emoji853]



It's in stock now


----------



## apinkcandy

Anyone owns both Jim bag and Large Sutton? Considering buying the jim bag but NOT sure how much bigger is the Jim bag compare to Large Sutton. Also, what are the PROs on Jim bag over Large Sutton? Thank you!


----------



## Kalala97

Kalala97 said:


> Great!  Thanks everyone... I'll email or call MZW and find out... I'll keep you guys posted!


This is what MZW said:
Thanks for reaching out! We do not have any official updates of whether or not the Small Belle will be coming out in newer colors, however, we will certainly pass this message along to our design team for them to consider!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

apinkcandy said:


> Anyone owns both Jim bag and Large Sutton? Considering buying the jim bag but NOT sure how much bigger is the Jim bag compare to Large Sutton. Also, what are the PROs on Jim bag over Large Sutton? Thank you!


Hi apinkcandy there's a huge difference in size and space between the Jim bag and Large Sutton. I actually use the Jim bag with my carry on sometimes because it fits so much. The large Sutton is just like a larger bag size to me. It's good for a one day trip where you can fit ur change of clothes,shoes,large  toiletry pouch, large cosmetic and theres small room left for anything else. Hope this helps


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> How is the strap on the Jane satchel, comfort wise?


I didn't take the plastic off the handle yet  I'll report back once I go home from work


----------



## apinkcandy

tua said:


> Hi apinkcandy there's a huge difference in size and space between the Jim bag and Large Sutton. I actually use the Jim bag with my carry on sometimes because it fits so much. The large Sutton is just like a larger bag size to me. It's good for a one day trip where you can fit ur change of clothes,shoes,large  toiletry pouch, large cosmetic and theres small room left for anything else. Hope this helps


When the large sutton is fully packed, I feel the should strap hurts my shoulder already because it is thin and without a pad. Does the jim bag comes with the same should strap? Then when it's filled up it will be hurting as well. I will use the jim bag as carry on too since I will be traveling with 2 young kids. I won't have a hand to hold the bag, so the shoulder strap is really a must for me. Wish MZ Wallace will consider redesigning the shoulder strap! Thank you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

apinkcandy said:


> When the large sutton is fully packed, I feel the should strap hurts my shoulder already because it is thin and without a pad. Does the jim bag comes with the same should strap? Then when it's filled up it will be hurting as well. I will use the jim bag as carry on too since I will be traveling with 2 young kids. I won't have a hand to hold the bag, so the shoulder strap is really a must for me. Wish MZ Wallace will consider redesigning the shoulder strap! Thank you!


Unfortunately the Jim bag comes with same shoulder strap as their metro and suttan bags. The strap drop is shorter tho (I can measure it if you need it) than ur Large Suttan. I do agree with I wish MZ can update these straps. I do however  love how light the bags are when empty.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Resisting dawn small abbey tote because it will be almost indistinguishable from my black one on my display shelf in my walk-in closet.  I have decided only to do multiples on bags if the new color is going to achieve an effect of two very different bags.  This would not achieve that.
BUt I am sorely tempted!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

I have been wanting the dawn small abbey so much since I first saw it. I bought it in mulberry for a friend and loved loved loved it but had a mulberry Paige so resisted on it. Now I've spent so much on cyber Monday sales, I can't afford it. I so hope it comes out in a nice colour in future.


----------



## dcooney4

bagsncakes said:


> I have been wanting the dawn small abbey so much since I first saw it. I bought it in mulberry for a friend and loved loved loved it but had a mulberry Paige so resisted on it. Now I've spent so much on cyber Monday sales, I can't afford it. I so hope it comes out in a nice colour in future.


What did you like about the small abbey? I have never seen on in person.


----------



## bagsncakes

dcooney4 said:


> What did you like about the small abbey? I have never seen on in person.



I have the normal abbey in fawn bedford too. Absolutely hate the handles, too long for my liking. That's why its still sitting new in packaging. Although I bought it for overseas travel as it's a larger bag than what I usually carry. But on the small Bedford the small dual handles are perfect. For holding in you hands or the crook of your arm. There are two other shoulder option so these handles don't need to be that long.  Other than that, the size is perfect for everyday, for work, it doesn't look too big on my 5'1" frame. The pockets, the straps, everything is right in proportion. I love everything about it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagsncakes said:


> I have the normal abbey in fawn bedford too. Absolutely hate the handles, too long for my liking. That's why its still sitting new in packaging. Although I bought it for overseas travel as it's a larger bag than what I usually carry. But on the small Bedford the small dual handles are perfect. For holding in you hands or the crook of your arm. There are two other shoulder option so these handles don't need to be that long.  Other than that, the size is perfect for everyday, for work, it doesn't look too big on my 5'1" frame. The pockets, the straps, everything is right in proportion. I love everything about it.



Ditto


----------



## greycat64

bagsncakes said:


> I have the normal abbey in fawn bedford too. Absolutely hate the handles, too long for my liking. That's why its still sitting new in packaging. Although I bought it for overseas travel as it's a larger bag than what I usually carry. But on the small Bedford the small dual handles are perfect. For holding in you hands or the crook of your arm. There are two other shoulder option so these handles don't need to be that long.  Other than that, the size is perfect for everyday, for work, it doesn't look too big on my 5'1" frame. The pockets, the straps, everything is right in proportion. I love everything about it.


I love small abbey too.  I was contemplating the regular abbey that's on sale.  But my ever so pragmatic sister pulled me back to earth by saying:  "What are you thinking?  It looks huge on the model."  I'm a dumpy 5'4".


----------



## Stella Blue

Thanks ms p. I just ordered her and the star small metro backpack. Can't keep both so I will have to decide.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> My understanding is that none of the quilted bags come wth a dust cover.


Crosbys come with a dustbag.  I think micro is too small for it unfortunately.


----------



## ms p

Stella Blue said:


> Thanks ms p. I just ordered her and the star small metro backpack. Can't keep both so I will have to decide.



Congrats  I like both can't wait to hear what u think


----------



## br350

bagsncakes said:


> It's been quite a few days since I requested to join the Mz Wallace lovers page and the Mz Wallace fanatics page. No one is accepting my request. I think that's totally ridiculous. Why are people admin of these pages who don't open their fb for centuries? Sorry had to vent.



I have the same issue. The Fanatics page accepted my request.  However the MZW Lovers never have and it's easily been 2 weeks.  I tried multiple times and still nothing.


----------



## br350

Reba said:


> Here’s a pic..hope you can see amongst all the plaid (mine and photo-bombing Scout’s)..
> View attachment 3880829



I love the Micro Crosby!  It ended up being out of stock at Larrimor's so I had to wait a bit but I got it last week.  It is perfect for cross-body use and also as a wallet, in and of itself. I love that you have the option of the small chain carry handle or the cross body strap.  I have this in my larger bag with just the small handle attached and am using it as a wallet.  If I got out I can just snap on the cross body.  Love,  love, love it!


----------



## psucutie

br350 said:


> I have the same issue. The Fanatics page accepted my request.  However the MZW Lovers never have and it's easily been 2 weeks.  I tried multiple times and still nothing.



The admin for the MZW Lovers group is putting a hold on new members until she can do some group maintenance.  I would expect to be accepted soon.  Keep on posting here in the meantime!


----------



## dcooney4

psucutie said:


> Crosbys come with a dustbag.  I think micro is too small for it unfortunately.


I don’t think the metro totes have any though.


----------



## br350

psucutie said:


> The admin for the MZW Lovers group is putting a hold on new members until she can do some group maintenance.  I would expect to be accepted soon.  Keep on posting here in the meantime!



Ok, thanks so much for that update! Helps to understand what’s going on.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t think the metro totes have any though.


Right.   Again, Crosbys (which are oxford), do come with dustbags, except for Micro and maybe Crossbody.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

dcooney4 said:


> My understanding is that none of the quilted bags come wth a dust cover.


I recently purchased a Crosby and it came with a beautiful thick white dustbag.


----------



## apinkcandy

What color should I get a Jim Bag? Black or Blue Camo? Can't decided..Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

FrenchBulldog said:


> I recently purchased a Crosby and it came with a beautiful thick white dustbag.


Sorry what I meant was the metro totes.


----------



## psucutie

apinkcandy said:


> What color should I get a Jim Bag? Black or Blue Camo? Can't decided..Thank you!



Blue Camo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

apinkcandy said:


> What color should I get a Jim Bag? Black or Blue Camo? Can't decided..Thank you!



The Blue Camo is a great print.


----------



## Stella Blue

ms p said:


> Congrats  I like both can't wait to hear what u think


It looks like I won't be getting the smabby tote in navy.  It never shipped because they apparently sold out after I ordered it, even thought it said it was available on the website.  Grr....


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> It looks like I won't be getting the smabby tote in navy.  It never shipped because they apparently sold out after I ordered it, even thought it said it was available on the website.  Grr....



Maybe there will be a stupendous Advent Special that will make it up to you...I hope so...does it start at Midnight?  [emoji319][emoji1335]


----------



## Reba

OMG makn.., you are so done..


----------



## ms p

Stella Blue said:


> It looks like I won't be getting the smabby tote in navy.  It never shipped because they apparently sold out after I ordered it, even thought it said it was available on the website.  Grr....



It happened to me last sale too. There might be returns so check the website


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Stella Blue said:


> It looks like I won't be getting the smabby tote in navy.  It never shipped because they apparently sold out after I ordered it, even thought it said it was available on the website.  Grr....



Bummer. Wanted to see pics of someone enjoying it!


----------



## psucutie

Anyone else spring for the camo?  Really wanted blue camo crosby but since Lucy told me no at the anniversary Jane event, I decided to buy.  Figured worst case scenario there is nothing else i buy for advent and am happy i got something.  Best case scenario it gets added to sale and I can return the one i bought


----------



## psucutie

As an FYI anything purchased from 11/7-12/31 can be returned until Jan 15th.


----------



## mariposa08

The extended return window is really nice!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 1 
Limited edition camo small crosby, crosby downtown crossbody and garment bag

@Reba woot! Had to click 'buy' and get that cutie small crosby. Full price hurts but I think I've been good this year...


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> Advent day 1
> Limited edition camo small crosby, crosby downtown crossbody and garment bag
> 
> @Reba woot! Had to click 'buy' and get that cutie small crosby. Full price hurts but I think I've been good this year...



I thought so...  woot, woot! [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## LuvAllBags

psucutie said:


> Anyone else spring for the camo?  Really wanted blue camo crosby but since Lucy told me no at the anniversary Jane event, I decided to buy.  Figured worst case scenario there is nothing else i buy for advent and am happy i got something.  Best case scenario it gets added to sale and I can return the one i bought



I did. Small Crosby. I figure it’s returnable if I don’t love or if I do too much Advent damage.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I did. Small Crosby. I figure it’s returnable if I don’t love or if I do too much Advent damage.



Woot


----------



## makn808

Advent day 2

40% off blue camo josie - black or dawn leather trim

So weird to see two nights in camo. And I have no idea how you can have full priced camo one night and 40% off camo the second. So odd.


----------



## Reba

A very Camo Christmas?  Is strange.., cute bags..but, yes..why is one full-price one night and...
Maybe in their mind, the Crosby line is so new, that they could not put out as discounted?  Anyway...both are nice


----------



## dcooney4

I like the blue camo but I am going to think about it. It is not quite what I need at the moment. Does anyone here have a Josie and does it hold it's shape well ? Any info or review would be helpful.


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 I have green camo josie. I don't carry a lot so the top handles do fold into the bag when she's sitting since they're thicker/heavier than the nylon. Does that make sense? I think if you carry more and fill up the body she would hold her top up better. The leather corners help to keep the bottom in place though. and I use a nylon strap from another bag to go cb.

@Reba one of the fb gals said mzw said the would never discount the crosby line. I don't know why, but it would explain the 0 discount for night 1. 40% off is a huge and awesome discount for night 2. And this very camo christmas, while appealing to me, seems odd. I'd have spaced them out so it doesn't seem like all camo all the time. Meh, what do I know?


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4 I have green camo josie. I don't carry a lot so the top handles do fold into the bag when she's sitting since they're thicker/heavier than the nylon. Does that make sense? I think if you carry more and fill up the body she would hold her top up better. The leather corners help to keep the bottom in place though. and I use a nylon strap from another bag to go cb.
> 
> @Reba one of the fb gals said mzw said the would never discount the crosby line. I don't know why, but it would explain the 0 discount for night 1. 40% off is a huge and awesome discount for night 2. And this very camo christmas, while appealing to me, seems odd. I'd have spaced them out so it doesn't seem like all camo all the time. Meh, what do I know?



They often do things that make us stop and [emoji848]wonder wtf? Ha ha. But, I like the first two days of Advent!  Not buying..Josie is a bit big for me..adorable though; and night one was a beauty too. I am just happy Advent is still here and not gone like our beloved Egg Hunt [emoji195]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I like the blue camo but I am going to think about it. It is not quite what I need at the moment. Does anyone here have a Josie and does it hold it's shape well ? Any info or review would be helpful.



The blue Camo is a great print..one that kinda just goes with everything. I have been using my Barrington Black Watch Plaid tote so much (which is sporting the MZ gunmetal Jingle Bells from last year)..that has same effect to me..both are such patterned bags, but seem to go with just about everything. 
I am in a Camo mood now..might have to break out Small Roxy [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got this one too. Expensive Advent for Luv so far!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I got this one too. Expensive Advent for Luv so far!


What color leather did you choose?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The blue Camo is a great print..one that kinda just goes with everything. I have been using my Barrington Black Watch Plaid tote so much (which is sporting the MZ gunmetal Jingle Bells from last year)..that has same effect to me..both are such patterned bags, but seem to go with just about everything.
> I am in a Camo mood now..might have to break out Small Roxy [emoji4]


I keep looking at the barrington totes. Even my son said they were nice. He likes the black watch one. Do they stay up on their own? I love yours but I would need a smaller size do you think the open top and  8 inch drop would still work.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the barrington totes. Even my son said they were nice. He likes the black watch one. Do they stay up on their own? I love yours but I would need a smaller size do you think the open top and  8 inch drop would still work.



Me too


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the barrington totes. Even my son said they were nice. He likes the black watch one. Do they stay up on their own? I love yours but I would need a smaller size do you think the open top and  8 inch drop would still work.



Yes, they stay structured on their own. Mine may look big..but, not really. The depth is narrow so it nestles so nicely when on shoulder..and, I never think of it being unwieldy. This time of year, extra space is welcomed as I am throwing in my mittens when I get inside a store etc.   When I am more presentable..I will snap a photo of it on. But, sure smaller size would work..I do like the zip though


----------



## estrie

Love catching up on the thread, everybody! Great purchases, reviews, and even lots of being good 

In my next update will post a couple pictures of star patterned items. Just a heads up to hopefully catch anyone who finds it creepy.


----------



## Reba

Dcooney, here it is..well-worn and still standing up straight on it’s own...


----------



## estrie

Returned all of these items because their size and shape don't work for me. However, will get a Small Sutton. Haven't finished the formal return yet because I also will get at some point the purple Jordan backpack, small or normal Crosby crossbody (undecided which), and that small Sutton, but forgot which items I marked as exchanged and thus the right dollar amount to work with. Plus I'm just indecisive!

Small metro backpack, metro pouch, small metro pouch in damson, ginger wallet. I'm a fan of the Ingrid wallet but am using crossbody wallets, so thought about trying a smaller one. It's really cute.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Love catching up on the thread, everybody! Great purchases, reviews, and even lots of being good
> 
> In my next update will post a couple pictures of star patterned items. Just a heads up to hopefully catch anyone who finds it creepy.



Nice to hear from you..  no star patterned creep-factor here!  I find cute..especially knowing you have a little one..cute to have at that time!


----------



## Reba

Estrie..love the interior color pop on those. Didn’t realize what was inside...so pretty. Will make a cutie-pie Small Sutton


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Returned all of these items because their size and shape don't work for me. However, will get a Small Sutton. Haven't finished the formal return yet because I also will get at some point the purple Jordan backpack, small or normal Crosby crossbody (undecided which), and that small Sutton, but forgot which items I marked as exchanged and thus the right dollar amount to work with. Plus I'm just indecisive!
> 
> Small metro backpack, metro pouch, small metro pouch in damson, ginger wallet. I'm a fan of the Ingrid wallet but am using crossbody wallets, so thought about trying a smaller one. It's really cute.
> 
> View attachment 3896131
> 
> View attachment 3896132



Can’t wait to see your new things! Love the interior on star print.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> What color leather did you choose?



Dawn. I have two navy/black combo bags already. It was a tough decision, though. I really like them both. Black is probably more versatile but there’s so much navy in my wardrobe, Dawn will work well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 3896130
> 
> Dcooney, here it is..well-worn and still standing up straight on it’s own...



Love this. Black Watch is one of my all-time fave plaids, and I’m a sucker for plaid in general. Burberry launched amazing plaid reversible totes recently and I am absolutely dying for one. But they are crazy expensive and selling out fast. Not worth the price, but I adore them from afar! I wear mainly solid neutrals so I could get a lot of mileage out of a plaid tote.


----------



## Reba

Dcooney, home decorating for my fave..[emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319], but, here are some size shots for Savannah Tote...


----------



## Stella Blue

estrie said:


> Returned all of these items because their size and shape don't work for me. However, will get a Small Sutton. Haven't finished the formal return yet because I also will get at some point the purple Jordan backpack, small or normal Crosby crossbody (undecided which), and that small Sutton, but forgot which items I marked as exchanged and thus the right dollar amount to work with. Plus I'm just indecisive!
> 
> Small metro backpack, metro pouch, small metro pouch in damson, ginger wallet. I'm a fan of the Ingrid wallet but am using crossbody wallets, so thought about trying a smaller one. It's really cute.
> 
> View attachment 3896131
> 
> View attachment 3896132


I love the star pattern  I ordered the small backpack, but they havent shipped it yet (though they said they had) and I'm having problems with MZW at the moment to the point that I may have to contest payment (no confirmation of cancellation, taking forever to ship...)


----------



## makn808

Advent day 3

Jimmy and rounded cosmetic set, $285 (regular $340) - black

Jimmy is the smaller bro to Jim


----------



## jpezmom

makn808 said:


> Advent day 3
> 
> Jimmy and rounded cosmetic set, $285 (regular $340) - black
> 
> Jimmy is the smaller bro to Jim


I just saw this!  Looks enticing as I need a bag for baseball games (carrying water bottles, snacks, jackets, sunscreen, etc.).  The cosmetic bag is a bonus for traveling.  I wonder if this can comfortably be worn over the shoulder (8" drop may be a little tight?).  I have the Metro tote but the shoulder straps always fall on me.  Thinking about this Advent special....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba do you have a kitchen scale? I need the exact weight on the savanna!


----------



## rabrabrn

Like the Jimmy bag, however an all black interior is just a black hole.  Will have to pass on this one.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Reba do you have a kitchen scale? I need the exact weight on the savanna!



18 weeks on Weight Watchers..do I have a kitchen scale..absolutely. Ha, ha. My bag is in a room with sleeping hubby and puppy (who turns 1-year old today)..I will empty and weigh the tote later...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes, they stay structured on their own. Mine may look big..but, not really. The depth is narrow so it nestles so nicely when on shoulder..and, I never think of it being unwieldy. This time of year, extra space is welcomed as I am throwing in my mittens when I get inside a store etc.   When I am more presentable..I will snap a photo of it on. But, sure smaller size would work..I do like the zip though


That is why I haven't hit buy yet on the little one because it doesn't have a zipper. Would love to see a mod picture when you have time.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dcooney, home decorating for my fave..[emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319], but, here are some size shots for Savannah Tote...
> View attachment 3896659
> View attachment 3896660


Whoops I should have read the whole thread before responding. I really looks great on you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am considering savannah for next summer by the beach when I don’t dare carry a more expensive leather bag with constant sunscreen on my hands, wiping it on my little ones every day, all day.  I’ll be 6-10 weeks (not sure yet) in the tropics so I’ll need space to stash lots more stuff than usual in my mom bag, and this looks good.  
I would use river Frankie, it would be perfect, if it weren’t so heavy.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am considering savannah for next summer by the beach when I don’t dare carry a more expensive leather bag with constant sunscreen on my hands, wiping it on my little ones every day, all day.  I’ll be 6-10 weeks (not sure yet) in the tropics so I’ll need space to stash lots more stuff than usual in my mom bag, and this looks good.
> I would use river Frankie, it would be perfect, if it weren’t so heavy.



It does have leather bottom and trim..sunscreen [emoji51]...I guess if you are careful. The depth isn’t too deep for a day at the shore with littles though..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m thinking a different all nylon bag for actually packing towels and going to the water’s edge.  I was thinking this bag maybe for going to the zoo, the park, etc, when I still want to have an under 200 dollar bag because my hands will be regularly tacky from rubbing in sunblock onto faces and exposed arms.  I’m sure the leather trim can take the occasional tacky hand.   I just don’t want it to be too expensive, too heavy, or too cramped for all the water bottles and sunblock/sunglasses case, etc, which most of my bags would be pretty cramped with.  
The Frankie would be great in terms of capacity and I got it for 150 on sale, so I don’t have to be stressed about the leather trim....if it weren’t just so heavy.


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m thinking a different all nylon bag for actually packing towels and going to the water’s edge.  I was thinking this bag maybe for going to the zoo, the park, etc, when I still want to have an under 200 dollar bag because my hands will be regularly tacky from rubbing in sunblock onto faces and exposed arms.  I’m sure the leather trim can take the occasional tacky hand.   I just don’t want it to be too expensive, too heavy, or too cramped for all the water bottles and sunblock/sunglasses case, etc, which most of my bags would be pretty cramped with.
> The Frankie would be great in terms of capacity and I got it for 150 on sale, so I don’t have to be stressed about the leather trim....if it weren’t just so heavy.



That makes sense.., I emptied and tried to put on my food scale. It’s awkward to weigh on it because food scale so small..; the best weight I got was between 14 and 15 ounces..is super lightweight.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh that sounds great.  The ‘super lightweight’ machine washable nylon bag I’m looking at for actually taking on the plane as a carry on and then by the water’s edge, is a jujube ‘super be’ which is 300g I think, or 10 oz. So this is not much heavier at all, and with a leather base and trim!  Cool beans.
The small st. Anne or st. Anne petite is totally adorbs, and that orange with zebra print is killing me.  SO CUTE!  I’m a tough sell on prints in general but man, that one is so charming.  If the st.anne petite had a zippered top I would be all about it for a day to day tote.


----------



## Reba

They need to do more zips!  The patterns and colorway options with customizing stripe etc is intoxicating haha. If you get one, let me know. Curious minds...


----------



## Kalala97

Does anyone have the Jordan backpack? Im thinking about getting it but the website doesn’t show much of what the inside looks like. Does it hold a lot?


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Estrie..love the interior color pop on those. Didn’t realize what was inside...so pretty. Will make a cutie-pie Small Sutton





LuvAllBags said:


> Can’t wait to see your new things! Love the interior on star print.




Indeed, that pop of color makes me looking for excuses to have something (cause I totally need more small Suttons)!


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m thinking a different all nylon bag for actually packing towels and going to the water’s edge.  I was thinking this bag maybe for going to the zoo, the park, etc, when I still want to have an under 200 dollar bag because my hands will be regularly tacky from rubbing in sunblock onto faces and exposed arms.  I’m sure the leather trim can take the occasional tacky hand.   I just don’t want it to be too expensive, too heavy, or too cramped for all the water bottles and sunblock/sunglasses case, etc, which most of my bags would be pretty cramped with.
> The Frankie would be great in terms of capacity and I got it for 150 on sale, so I don’t have to be stressed about the leather trim....if it weren’t just so heavy.



I didn't know they existed before but I got a mesh bag for the beach! Not quite sure emoji to use, ha, but I do actually quite like the red white blue plaid I got. Huge and will let sand or water drain/dry. Haven't actually used for beach or pool yet. On a trip, unless it's needed daily, though, not sure I'd bring it in luggage. 

Reba's bag is beautiful and does seem like an option. Does it have a crossbody possibility?


----------



## estrie

Kalala97 said:


> Does anyone have the Jordan backpack? Im thinking about getting it but the website doesn’t show much of what the inside looks like. Does it hold a lot?



It holds enough most of the time, if your lunch doesn't take up too much space. That's a 16oz Klean kanteen with cafe lid, if it helps for reference. Laptop plus notebook and more will fit in the laptop compartment, and a surprising amount fits in the front pouch, but of course the more you put there, the less fits in the middle. I do plan to get a second color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> They need to do more zips!  The patterns and colorway options with customizing stripe etc is intoxicating haha. If you get one, let me know. Curious minds...



I’m totally addicted to the site....
I want the orange zebra print....


----------



## estrie

Stella Blue said:


> I love the star pattern  I ordered the small backpack, but they havent shipped it yet (though they said they had) and I'm having problems with MZW at the moment to the point that I may have to contest payment (no confirmation of cancellation, taking forever to ship...)



That sounds frustrating. Hopefully whatever issues happening get resolved and you get your bags!


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> 18 weeks on Weight Watchers..do I have a kitchen scale..absolutely. Ha, ha. My bag is in a room with sleeping hubby and puppy (who turns 1-year old today)..I will empty and weigh the tote later...



Ahah i thought the modshots were looking slim. It's a good case for the bags! You originally intended to use micro Crosby for dog walking exercise. Has it been good? 

My mom got one. For me personally even seeing it in person did not make its proportions match my preferences. Its intended niche is perfect for me though.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Ahah i thought the modshots were looking slim. It's a good case for the bags! You originally intended to use micro Crosby for dog walking exercise. Has it been good?
> 
> My mom got one. For me personally even seeing it in person did not make its proportions match my preferences. Its intended niche is perfect for me though.



I have only used the micro for walking..works perfectly for that. Weight Watchers has been turtle [emoji217] slow progress for me. Just hit -12 lbs this weekend. Been at it since Early August. Being 53 sucks..
And, btw, that Barrington tote does not have a crossbody option...


----------



## Kalala97

estrie said:


> It holds enough most of the time, if your lunch doesn't take up too much space. That's a 16oz Klean kanteen with cafe lid, if it helps for reference. Laptop plus notebook and more will fit in the laptop compartment, and a surprising amount fits in the front pouch, but of course the more you put there, the less fits in the middle. I do plan to get a second color.
> 
> View attachment 3897281


Thank you so much! This is really helpful. It looks pretty spacious on the inside from your photo. And good for travel too!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 4

50% off select new mulberry - small belle, Abbey wristlet and hayley

Awesome deal!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Aaaaaaand my first MZW purchase in ages just happened.  Smelle in mulberry.
I had real after the fact FOMO about mulberry smabbey.  I was bummed.  It was the one purple I was sure I would love that I have seen these past couple of years.  I have no purple bag.  I just didn’t pull the trigger at any point and then smabbey (my favorite style) in mulberry was just gone.  I felt like that color would have been a favorite, and I felt like it was gone forever!  It was sad.
Then this week looking at the sale smelles, I was thinking, THIS bag I maybe would love as much as my smabbey, but the colors were too light.  I was dreaming of a dark, nice color with smelle, as actually Belle was the first MZW bag I ever saw, and the style of it really clicked with me and that’s why I looked into them.  But it was too big and too heavy, so Belle and I never were a match.  Hayley was likewise a bit too much.  Frankie is even too much for most days for me, especially weight wise, even though the style is great.  I’m just not a big-bag-lugger.  I save my strength for the toddlers who want to be carried, so I want my bag to be fairly compact and light, in case I end up with a kid on my hip AND a bag crossbody on the other hip.  I ain’t no mule.

Then mulberry smelle!!!!!!!  Now I don’t have to duplicate a style I already have, and it will be the color I could not get out of my head for over a year!  At half price!  I am soooooo psyched!

Now off to take my second to last final exam for the semester.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And I am feeling SO, so smug that I never pulled the trigger on any other purple bag in the last two years I’ve been revamping my bag collection, even though I love purple, because it has to be JUST RIGHT.....   (for example, concord wasn’t). 
This one feels right.


----------



## ms p

Congrats Hopelessbaggirl


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks!  You know, I’m trying not to buy, but.... you know when the universe just presents a  purse in front of you that you have zero doubts about?  Then you have to buy.  That does not happen very often, for me.  I should make a New Years resolution that only 1000%-no-doubt-buys for me.  They are so much more fun than the ones that you sort of hem and haw over whether the price is what it is worth to you, do you really need it, is that the right style, color, etc to fill a hole in your collection, blah blah blah.....
When it’s meant to be it’s just meant to be and that’s when I have a blast buying a bag.


----------



## psucutie

Hi ladies- sorry I have been MIA during our favorite time of the year.  Advent has been kind to me however not my wallet.  I've purchased the camo smosby, blue camo josie and mulberry smelle.

I was just telling someone yesterday that I missed my smelle and i was hoping for a nice dark color.  Also sold mulberry Frankie after purchasing dawn and was starting to regret it.  So mulberry smelle at 50% off is my favorite advent purchase to date.   I seriously hope I like things less for the next 20 days.

For somone asking about Jimmy- missed this yesterday but it will fit over the shoulder.  Tight fit like a baby jane.  I had my blue camo jim so i was not tempted for that one.  it was super cute in person (was in the store) but couldnt rationalize after the purchase of the other items.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies- sorry I have been MIA during our favorite time of the year.  Advent has been kind to me however not my wallet.  I've purchased the camo smosby, blue camo josie and mulberry smelle.
> 
> I was just telling someone yesterday that I missed my smelle and i was hoping for a nice dark color.  Also sold mulberry Frankie after purchasing dawn and was starting to regret it.  So mulberry smelle at 50% off is my favorite advent purchase to date.   I seriously hope I like things less for the next 20 days.
> 
> For somone asking about Jimmy- missed this yesterday but it will fit over the shoulder.  Tight fit like a baby jane.  I had my blue camo jim so i was not tempted for that one.  it was super cute in person (was in the store) but couldnt rationalize after the purchase of the other items.



Glad you have had so much fun this Advent so far!  Share the fun with pics here after you receive...


----------



## makn808

Advent day 5

40% off special kates - begonia, ocean and slate


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

makn808 said:


> Advent day 5
> 
> 40% off special kates - begonia, ocean and slate



I just traded my only (black) Kate today! But that begonia is so pretty.


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Advent day 5
> 
> 40% off special kates - begonia, ocean and slate


Finally.  Something I have zero interest in


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So when weight is not a huge deal I’m going to use my mulberry smelle next summer, and when weight is a big deal then I’m going to use this nylon tote, with added crossbody strap I just put on with help from a cobbler for the attachment hardware rings.


----------



## dcooney4

Kate is to big for me but it is very pretty.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

@dcooney4 I agree Kate is too big for me too and also heavy


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So heavy.  Kate. 2lb4oz,, 1015g
BUT the Frankie is 2 oz heavier!!!  So shocking. Frankie 1070g, 2lb6oz

I love those bags, but the weight makes it a hard one to enjoy carrying with those hard rolled straps.  So hard, does not feel good on shoulder.  Crossbody is the only way, or in crook of arm, by hand.... Just not a lightweight comfy bag, either of them.   Why can’t they make the Roxy series more beautiful like Kate and Frankie, but not add much weight?  I want to have a Roxy for the lightweight but the looks just looks too sporty and casual and boring for me.

These are my first world woes...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies! I have been BAD during Advent so far, but the last few days have been a respite, as I’m not a Kate girl and while today’s special is cute, I have banned myself from buying any more wallets and smalls. I do really like the leather choices though, especially the metallic dark blue.

I was super tempted by Begonia Kate as that is a color that never really came in a style I wanted, but I resisted. I know Kate is too big for me. 

I have been carrying my black Harlow Tote practically nonstop. Love, love it! I really hope we see more of this style.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 6

Limited edition exclusive smalls - metallic platinum, blue and hot pink
Tilly, bettie, mirrored compact, ear buds holder, luggage tag, ring keychain, nutcracker charm and cartridge charm


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay so I bought another nylon bag, just the day after mulberry smelle shipped out!
This time a ju-ju-be Be Supplied.  It will be equal in weight to the le pliage but this one is machine washable and has a built in insulated section to use as a cooler for snacks and drinks.  Pockets galore, almost as many as Frankie,and about the same dimensions as a Frankie.  If polkadots or black/white herringbone is not your thing, more prints will come out later on I’m sure, this bag has just come out.  129 (if I remember correctly) is not a bad price, and memory foam padded sleeve on the adjustable messenger strap.  Did I mention it was machine washable and indestructible?  Like they never show wear.  I have had several ju-ju-bes and you can throw them in the machine a thousand times and they always come out looking like new.  Despite the nice metal hardware details, and this bag has gold.  This one is quite structured, stands up, firm base, feet on the bottom....


I got a matching tablet case for my ipad for only 29, so still under 160 .  This one wil definitely be for the plane and on the beach.
Oh did I mention the weight?  1.1 pounds.  That’s what sold me. A Frankie is two and a half times as heavy. The smelle I just ordered is twice the weight. When you are really carting lots of stuff/drinks/snacks for multiple kids for the day, that matters!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 7

Back in stock - micro crosby in black lacquer $125


----------



## estrie

I am delighted to discover yesterday's advent page that I still have open is still usable. Gonna get Bettie, which is a style I saw in posts but hadn't had opportunity to  purchase! 

MZW customer service gave up on my exchange and refunded the amount paid. I never told them what I wanted to exchange for and once Advent hit i really couldn't commit. One of my desired items might be incarnated into something extra exciting, or sale might be extra % off near the end...?

Glad mulberry was so rewarding/happy making for people!! Love Small Belle.


----------



## estrie

Oh, so the reason I mentioned the exchange is now I don't know if the points I used were given back or just lost. But figure anything Advent will be more rewarding; last points period was light.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

estrie said:


> I am delighted to discover yesterday's advent page that I still have open is still usable. Gonna get Bettie, which is a style I saw in posts but hadn't had opportunity to  purchase!
> 
> MZW customer service gave up on my exchange and refunded the amount paid. I never told them what I wanted to exchange for and once Advent hit i really couldn't commit. One of my desired items might be incarnated into something extra exciting, or sale might be extra % off near the end...?
> 
> Glad mulberry was so rewarding/happy making for people!! Love Small Belle.



Do you have a small belle?  Has anyone posted pics of one? Mod shots?  I’m so curious....


----------



## Cyan002000

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! I have been BAD during Advent so far, but the last few days have been a respite, as I’m not a Kate girl and while today’s special is cute, I have banned myself from buying any more wallets and smalls. I do really like the leather choices though, especially the metallic dark blue.
> 
> I was super tempted by Begonia Kate as that is a color that never really came in a style I wanted, but I resisted. I know Kate is too big for me.
> 
> I have been carrying my black Harlow Tote practically nonstop. Love, love it! I really hope we see more of this style.


Do you like Harlow Tote better than Metro? I appreciate your expertise


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do you have a small belle?  Has anyone posted pics of one? Mod shots?  I’m so curious....



In the picture they don't seem so different but small Belle is appreciably smaller.


----------



## nyshopaholic

estrie said:


> In the picture they don't seem so different but small Belle is appreciably smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3901356



@estrie I use the same Estate Blue Small Belle and Army Jordan backpack combo for work!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

estrie said:


> In the picture they don't seem so different but small Belle is appreciably smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3901356
> 
> View attachment 3901357



Olive Belle [emoji7]

Helpful comparison shot - thanks!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

estrie said:


> In the picture they don't seem so different but small Belle is appreciably smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3901356
> 
> View attachment 3901357


Love all those colors especially olive Belle do you find this bag any heavy?


----------



## makn808

Advent day 8

50% off black hayley and roxy series

Awesome deal if you're wanting black...


----------



## dcooney4

The regular roxy is tempting but I already have the small one in black. Yesterday, I broke down and bought a small Furla bag with a ziptop for bad weather. I kept eyeing the barrington bags and even had decided on the color but I wanted a small bag with a zipper. I kept hoping they would pull a blue Roxy out of a hat for me. lol We are expecting bad weather tomorrow so I finally just went and got a bag to use in it.


----------



## estrie

Just realized that a deal like today is brilliant market research? Do people prefer Haley or Roxy?? Although the Roxy messenger (pomegranate is calling me) seems more a comparison to Haley, if it's about comparing lines. ‍♂️ It's really just I who am on a fence. So following the other day's mantra, if it doesn't scream at me 1000% it's probably not to be done?


----------



## estrie

tua said:


> Love all those colors especially olive Belle do you find this bag any heavy?



I find the Belle heavy, yes. When empty it's OK except that you notice it weighs. I am one of many with shoulder issues but before that I still felt Belle to be heavy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a 2 pound limit..... anything over that and I’m finding the bag kind fo a bear to deal with and it gets to me and I wish for lighter weight.  Small belle is right at 2 pounds, so it should be fine.  1 pound feels like a feather, 1.5 pounds is lovely, and under 2 is quite fine, but something happens after 2 pounds and I just lose my morale about the purse. Small abbey is 1 pound 15 oz and I never think about the weight.  But 2lb 6 oz Frankie or 2lb 4oz Kate and I just don’t have the willpower to pick it up.


----------



## Hirisa

Well, the Advent sale nabbed me with that 50% off deal. I'm already a fan of the Hayley, and have been on the lookout for a medium sized, casual black bag that can take a lot of punishment. So this was a good opportunity for me. The Roxy series is very cute, but I prefer a slouchier silhouette for my daily wanderings.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Just realized that a deal like today is brilliant market research? Do people prefer Haley or Roxy?? Although the Roxy messenger (pomegranate is calling me) seems more a comparison to Haley, if it's about comparing lines. ‍♂️ It's really just I who am on a fence. So following the other day's mantra, if it doesn't scream at me 1000% it's probably not to be done?



I prefer Roxy but neither really excite me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have a 2 pound limit..... anything over that and I’m finding the bag kind fo a bear to deal with and it gets to me and I wish for lighter weight.  Small belle is right at 2 pounds, so it should be fine.  1 pound feels like a feather, 1.5 pounds is lovely, and under 2 is quite fine, but something happens after 2 pounds and I just lose my morale about the purse. Small abbey is 1 pound 15 oz and I never think about the weight.  But 2lb 6 oz Frankie or 2lb 4oz Kate and I just don’t have the willpower to pick it up.



I agree about weight, but oddly Frankie does not bother me. Belle does bother me. I just got Small Belle and it’s fine. Maybe it’s how the weight is distributed...not sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Advent purchases arrived and are all great! 

Small Belle is a great size and I already knew I liked the color. 

Josie in Blue Camo is awesome! I have not had one before. Unclear if it will hold all my things, but I think it will. 

Jimmy is a cute little brother for Jim.  To me, it will serve the same purpose as a Small Metro...an extra bag for travel or work. I like the shape better than, say, a Medium Metro. I might actually use the matching cosmetic as a lunch bag for work [emoji51]. Is that terrible? It’s kind of the perfect shape, it’s washable, and I can stuff napkins into the slip pocket. Undecided on that...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Advent purchases arrived and are all great!
> 
> Small Belle is a great size and I already knew I liked the color.
> 
> Josie in Blue Camo is awesome! I have not had one before. Unclear if it will hold all my things, but I think it will.
> 
> Jimmy is a cute little brother for Jim.  To me, it will serve the same purpose as a Small Metro...an extra bag for travel or work. I like the shape better than, say, a Medium Metro. I might actually use the matching cosmetic as a lunch bag for work [emoji51]. Is that terrible? It’s kind of the perfect shape, it’s washable, and I can stuff napkins into the slip pocket. Undecided on that...


Why not! Test it out with something not to messy that way if it does not work well it didn’t get to dirty.


----------



## makn808

Advent Day 9

40% off select Jordan styles/colors

Hobo, tote, satchel, backpack
Dawn, black and dahlia


----------



## Cyan002000

I can't decide whether to buy Dawn or Black hobo....


----------



## makn808

Either would be great! Nice to see more black bags going on sale, since mzw doesn't discount black very often.

The advent specials have been really great. Something for most everyone.


----------



## mbmb

Does anyone have an opinion on the new and old Jordan Hobo designs?  It appears the new design is wider (less north-south) than the original, and back pocket and straps are different. The pictures in the Advent sale and on the detail pages are confusing to me.  If you have seen both new and old designs, do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## makn808

@mbmb I only have 1.0 and I like the back pocket's pouf - it can hold more without looking overstuffed. 2.0 looks flat in the back. I'm usually an east/west bag gal but the north/southness of 1.0 doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the new and old Jordan Hobo designs?  It appears the new design is wider (less north-south) than the original, and back pocket and straps are different. The pictures in the Advent sale and on the detail pages are confusing to me.  If you have seen both new and old designs, do you prefer one over the other?



It looks like only the 1.0 versions are on sale in the Advent special. I prefer the look of 1.0 because I feel the hobo needs the puffy back pocket for the extra space. I have no interest in this bag with the flat back pocket, as then everything you put in it will encroach into the interior space. That’s one of the reasons I like their pleated pockets. You actually get extra space on the outside, not just the illusion of space.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> It looks like only the 1.0 versions are on sale in the Advent special. I prefer the look of 1.0 because I feel the hobo needs the puffy back pocket for the extra space. I have no interest in this bag with the flat back pocket, as then everything you put in it will encroach into the interior space. That’s one of the reasons I like their pleated pockets. You actually get extra space on the outside, not just the illusion of space.


So true!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 10

Extra 15% off sale!


----------



## bagsncakes

I'm ashamed to say I was on a shopping ban after my Black Friday and cyber Monday unnecessary shopping BUT I just bought the pomegranate small Abbey and dahlia abbey cross body. Cost me just under $500 aud with shipping urghh. The problem with buying mz Wallace as an Australian is that there is no resale market here for this brand. If I don't like a style I have to suck up the loss. No one knows this brand in Australia. Some crazy people like me buy them from American stores but it's impossible to resell. I wanted dawn smabbey but missed it. I don't know if I will love the pomegranate. I saw a picture of pomegranate somewhere a few days ago. Someone had posted a bag in this colour. I can't find it anywhere but I remember thinking ooh it's not that bad. I hope I like it. Can anyone show me the post with the actual picture of a pomegranate bag?


----------



## Lanine

bagsncakes said:


> I'm ashamed to say I was on a shopping ban after my Black Friday and cyber Monday unnecessary shopping BUT I just bought the pomegranate small Abbey and dahlia abbey cross body. Cost me just under $500 aud with shipping urghh. The problem with buying mz Wallace as an Australian is that there is no resale market here for this brand. If I don't like a style I have to suck up the loss. No one knows this brand in Australia. Some crazy people like me buy them from American stores but it's impossible to resell. I wanted dawn smabbey but missed it. I don't know if I will love the pomegranate. I saw a picture of pomegranate somewhere a few days ago. Someone had posted a bag in this colour. I can't find it anywhere but I remember thinking ooh it's not that bad. I hope I like it. Can anyone show me the post with the actual picture of a pomegranate bag?


There are two pomegranate abbey bags for sale on ebay taken in natural light you can look at. My husband ordered the pomegranate small roxy today for my xmas present.. Hoping it won't be too small for me but the color looks like a true wine, really pretty!


----------



## bagsncakes

Lanine said:


> There are two pomegranate abbey bags for sale on ebay taken in natural light you can look at. My husband ordered the pomegranate small roxy today for my xmas present.. Hoping it won't be too small for me but the color looks like a true wine, really pretty!



Thanx, I looked at them, don't like them much [emoji19] I just received my Marc jacobs trooper nylon bag. I was a pink colour in the listing and when I have received it, it's the same colour as the Abbey I bought yesterday with silver hardware. Lol looks like I will end up with two bags of the same colour. I can always sell the Marc jacobs as I bought it quite cheap from gilt but won't be able to sell the Mz Wallace unless I sell it for a loss. The colour looks lighter in picture than actual. The second picture is what was shown on the gilt website where I bought it from.



View attachment 3904566


----------



## makn808

Advent day 11

40% off Oxford mia, black or acorn


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oxford Mia is not my thing, but I’m glad to see it back since I know others really like it!


----------



## psucutie

LuvAllBags said:


> Oxford Mia is not my thing, but I’m glad to see it back since I know others really like it!


 my thoughts exactly.


----------



## ms p

Looks like black Oxford Mia is sold out online already ?

So far many great advert offer this year.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Getting smelle tomorrow! Excited! The $40 really did cover customs. I’m shocked.


----------



## Lanine

bagsncakes said:


> Thanx, I looked at them, don't like them much [emoji19] I just received my Marc jacobs trooper nylon bag. I was a pink colour in the listing and when I have received it, it's the same colour as the Abbey I bought yesterday with silver hardware. Lol looks like I will end up with two bags of the same colour. I can always sell the Marc jacobs as I bought it quite cheap from gilt but won't be able to sell the Mz Wallace unless I sell it for a loss. The colour looks lighter in picture than actual. The second picture is what was shown on the gilt website where I bought it from.
> 
> View attachment 3904561
> 
> View attachment 3904566


If the bag hasn't shipped yet, you can call up and try to cancel. Sorry you don't like the color. The resale value of MZ Wallace bags seem to have fallen


----------



## bagsncakes

Lanine said:


> If the bag hasn't shipped yet, you can call up and try to cancel. Sorry you don't like the color. The resale value of MZ Wallace bags seem to have fallen



Tried calling a few times. No one takes the call. It goes to voicemail. As soon as you receive your pomegranate Roxy, please post a picture. I would really appreciate. 
Mine will take a while to come as I'm in Australia.


----------



## Lanine

bagsncakes said:


> Tried calling a few times. No one takes the call. It goes to voicemail. As soon as you receive your pomegranate Roxy, please post a picture. I would really appreciate.
> Mine will take a while to come as I'm in Australia.


Just keep calling and someone will eventually pick up. They are just busy during the holidays. My husband had to call three times to cancel the small roxy order. So unfortunately I won't be getting a new bag after all, but I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The MZ Wallace advent promotions were really great marketing. It made me reaaaaaally want to pick up an MZW bag!! I need a nylon for these slushy city winters and I love the feminine yet utilitarian style, plus the price tag way below nylon Prada. Unfortunately for MZ Wallace, I looked at the secondhand market  

Bought a small redwood nikki on eBay for $79! I'm a little bit worried about the condition bc pics were blurry and the seller was not responsive, but the price was so low I couldn't resist. They haven't shipped my bag yet so I'm feeling a little anxious, but hope it all turns out well and I can share in my MZW love with you all!


----------



## bagsncakes

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Getting smelle tomorrow! Excited! The $40 really did cover customs. I’m shocked.



What country are you in? Their international postage in $40. I paid the same and there is no custom tax on items under $1000 in Australia.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 12

60% off chocolate belles - cb, hobo, small belle and regular belle


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagsncakes said:


> What country are you in? Their international postage in $40. I paid the same and there is no custom tax on items under $1000 in Australia.



Yes that's what I'm saying.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would be tempted by chocolate belles but it’s too similar to the mulberry!  Dark grey or dark green or dawn would have got me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And mulberry smelle just arrived.  What a perfect year round purple.  And the gold hardware has improved a lot from a year ago.  It’s way paler/more elegant, and less yellow and brassy.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The MZ Wallace advent promotions were really great marketing. It made me reaaaaaally want to pick up an MZW bag!! I need a nylon for these slushy city winters and I love the feminine yet utilitarian style, plus the price tag way below nylon Prada. Unfortunately for MZ Wallace, I looked at the secondhand market
> 
> Bought a small redwood nikki on eBay for $79! I'm a little bit worried about the condition bc pics were blurry and the seller was not responsive, but the price was so low I couldn't resist. They haven't shipped my bag yet so I'm feeling a little anxious, but hope it all turns out well and I can share in my MZW love with you all!


I hope it works out well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’ve only had it five hours but I’m loooooving smelle!  I think I like this as much as the small abbey.  Maybe. The outside zippered front pocket can fit my ipad!
	

		
			
		

		
	



And the gaping wide open mouth is big enough for my cat to get in, if he wants to.


----------



## Stella Blue

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’ve only had it five hours but I’m loooooving smelle!  I think I like this as much as the small abbey.  Maybe. The outside zippered front pocket can fit my ipad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905806
> 
> And the gaping wide open mouth is big enough for my cat to get in, if he wants to.


Gorgeous cat!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’ve only had it five hours but I’m loooooving smelle!  I think I like this as much as the small abbey.  Maybe. The outside zippered front pocket can fit my ipad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905806
> 
> And the gaping wide open mouth is big enough for my cat to get in, if he wants to.


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’ve only had it five hours but I’m loooooving smelle!  I think I like this as much as the small abbey.  Maybe. The outside zippered front pocket can fit my ipad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905806
> 
> And the gaping wide open mouth is big enough for my cat to get in, if he wants to.



Omg gorgeous congrats!!! He totally wants to get into the bag haha.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 13

Black bedford Penny, $135


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would rather have the abbey wristlet with long strap. I need card slots in a bag that small, so it can be a WOC in a larger bag or then grab just it for quick errands or for the evening.


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would rather have the abbey wristlet with long strap. I need card slots in a bag that small, so it can be a WOC in a larger bag or then grab just it for quick errands or for the evening.



I currently have this need. I guess that might be Harlow Wristlet. 

However, for the first time I m seriously considering Penny. Black with silver hardware and red edge dye plus a review on the site says it holds small bottle of water. Looks like it'll hold an 8o Swell. I'm wondering if it's got very little in it, maybe it can easily go into larger bag. Seems a touch bulky for that, but it's cute


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> I currently have this need. I guess that might be Harlow Wristlet.
> 
> However, for the first time I m seriously considering Penny. Black with silver hardware and red edge dye plus a review on the site says it holds small bottle of water. Looks like it'll hold an 8o Swell. I'm wondering if it's got very little in it, maybe it can easily go into larger bag. Seems a touch bulky for that, but it's cute


Wouldn't the water bottle have to lay down though?


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Wouldn't the water bottle have to lay down though?



Was just realizing the reviewer probably meant the mini water bottle could go in upright, and I was thinking the Swell could go in sideways, but this is unwise (as several of you observed a few years ago when I proudly stuffed a sideways plastic bottle into a Sophie on top of wallet, electronics, and tissues lol). 

I will say, the Sophie worked well and looked fine half open to accommodate an upright bottle whereas the Penny doesn't seem as good for that.


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> Did anyone catch the fb live chat with lucy? I saw it on replay and thought it was good. She was candid and honest which I appreciated. Here's what I got from it -
> ...pink is slated for next spring
> ...never will there be a outer pocket on the metro line
> ...no plans for camo Crosby but she thought blue was a good idea
> ...the Bedford has not changed, it's the same as before
> ...the top leather pieces on Paige were removed as a design choice not coat cutting
> ...Zoe will not come back, nor will Ella or the wool flannel (Tyrol?)
> ...they want feedback on website glitches, possible pop up locations
> 
> LMK if I forgot anything!



Looking back for pictures of Penny's, saw this awesome record from makn, from an April.


----------



## Reba

Estrie, here’s some pics of  Bordeaux Penny. Second of interior with 8 oz Swell lying down inside..





[emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Reba

Penny could take that Swell and easily fit some more necessities in the main compartment; Swell’s lid secure tightly. Then, you still have rear zip, and front pouch pockets.  I use mine for dinners/nights out, days out when I don’t want to lug a big bag. I am 5’8”..to wear crossbody is just ok..for shorter people probably fine. I like mine longer. This for me is shoulder wear. Chain is substantial in a good way..weighty but not heavy, and doesn’t chink up on itself. I also have Penny in the Quilted Silver (aka my frozen foods bag)[emoji57]..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My nylon goodies from this week.  The polka dot is the jujube be supplied machine washable bag with insulated snack pocket on one side, so I plan to use it as a summer travel bag (1 pound weight!) for international travel with small kids, so their snacks and sippies can be separate from my stuff), plus a beach bag so I don’t have to care about sunscreen and sand, it can all be thrown in the wash with the towels and jujubes come out of the wash looking brand new.  Really nice gold hardware, as is on my smelle.  I’m very happy with both nylon bags I got this week!  The mz wallace for a really nice, but twice the weight, purse for me when not with kids, and the jujube for when I’m toting kids’ snacks/drinks with me.  Did I mention the memory foam padded sleeve on the long adjustable strap?  Very comfy in case I load it down with heavy water bottles.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and here’s my other cat, since you guys liked his brother!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Another mod shot.  You can see it’s very much Frankie sized and shaped. Bigger than smelle but not by much.


----------



## Reba

HopelesssBagGirl, nice things!  Glad you found what works for you [emoji4], love the looks of both..polka dot bag looks great on you..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy to see a Penny offering today. Another bag that’s not for me but I know many others like. It’s a terrific little bag that holds a ton and has useful pockets. If I had a need for a small bag, I’d grab this deal!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> HopelesssBagGirl, nice things!  Glad you found what works for you [emoji4], love the looks of both..polka dot bag looks great on you..



Thanks!  I hope it’s okay to post about other bags, but since the barrington gifts nylon tote was well received, and a fair bit of Tumi talk has bounced around, I thought it was okay to share enthusiasm about a bag from another brand with similar features that we all love (organization, carefree materials, light color lining easy to see everything, nice quality finishing touches like zippers, feet and hardware) on this thread.  Like I said, Frankie would be my perfect summer bag next year as a mom bag traveling with kids and at the beach with kids, but the weight.....nope, can’t deal with those hard rolled handles on my shoulder with a heavy bag full of water bottles and snacks and sunscreen making it weigh a ton.... so I basically found a light as a feather Frankie replacement!  Polka dots are so not my thing but the other print option was even louder, so I am trying to go with it.  I’m getting used to it already and I’ve only had it a few hours.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Estrie, here’s some pics of  Bordeaux Penny. Second of interior with 8 oz Swell lying down inside..
> View attachment 3906621
> 
> View attachment 3906623
> 
> 
> [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]



[emoji175][emoji122][emoji173]️[emoji178] Thank you!! Beautiful.


----------



## estrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3906693
> 
> Oh and here’s my other cat, since you guys liked his brother!



Wow beautiful cats, both. And well done on the bags!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3906689
> 
> My nylon goodies from this week.  The polka dot is the jujube be supplied machine washable bag with insulated snack pocket on one side, so I plan to use it as a summer travel bag (1 pound weight!) for international travel with small kids, so their snacks and sippies can be separate from my stuff), plus a beach bag so I don’t have to care about sunscreen and sand, it can all be thrown in the wash with the towels and jujubes come out of the wash looking brand new.  Really nice gold hardware, as is on my smelle.  I’m very happy with both nylon bags I got this week!  The mz wallace for a really nice, but twice the weight, purse for me when not with kids, and the jujube for when I’m toting kids’ snacks/drinks with me.  Did I mention the memory foam padded sleeve on the long adjustable strap?  Very comfy in case I load it down with heavy water bottles.


Both new bags are lovely!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 14

Limited edition black leather crosby - micro, cb, small


----------



## Kalala97

makn808 said:


> Advent day 14
> 
> Limited edition black leather crosby - micro, cb, small


I really want the leather small Crosby! Does anyone else have this style? How do you like it?


----------



## mbmb

Kalala97 said:


> I really want the leather small Crosby! Does anyone else have this style? How do you like it?


I have the small Crosby in black oxford and like it a lot.  I think the leather would be beautiful and the lining would be preferable to the thin nylon in the oxford bags. Go for it!


----------



## Cyan002000

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks!  I hope it’s okay to post about other bags, but since the barrington gifts nylon tote was well received, and a fair bit of Tumi talk has bounced around, I thought it was okay to share enthusiasm about a bag from another brand with similar features that we all love (organization, carefree materials, light color lining easy to see everything, nice quality finishing touches like zippers, feet and hardware) on this thread.  Like I said, Frankie would be my perfect summer bag next year as a mom bag traveling with kids and at the beach with kids, but the weight.....nope, can’t deal with those hard rolled handles on my shoulder with a heavy bag full of water bottles and snacks and sunscreen making it weigh a ton.... so I basically found a light as a feather Frankie replacement!  Polka dots are so not my thing but the other print option was even louder, so I am trying to go with it.  I’m getting used to it already and I’ve only had it a few hours.


I am with you on the bag weight. I also can't deal with heavy bags. I love your jujube bag. What's the name of it?


----------



## psucutie

I caved.   5/14, at least it's not half of the days?


----------



## makn808

Advent day 15

New sale items and discounts up to 60%


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ..



Mallard Coco on sale $146 [emoji172]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

If I didn’t already have my black coco from Luv I would totally want that.  As it is I totally want!


----------



## Reba

Crap..I totally want too!  Do I buy or wait and see if Magnet one goes as low?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I just got my redwood small nikki! Good news is that it's exactly the style I love and it'll be perfect for use. Bad news is it's in disgusting condition! The seller had a description of "good and clean with very little wear." I paid $79 for it including shipping, which wqs a great deal, but honestly I think with the stains I hardly think it's worth more than $40-$50. What do you think, is this "condition is good and clean with very little wear"?


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just got my redwood small nikki! Good news is that it's exactly the style I love and it'll be perfect for use. Bad news is it's in disgusting condition! The seller had a description of "good and clean with very little wear." I paid $79 for it including shipping, which wqs a great deal, but honestly I think with the stains I hardly think it's worth more than $40-$50. What do you think, is this "condition is good and clean with very little wear"?


Get your money back! That is gross.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dcooney4 said:


> Get your money back! That is gross.


Thanks for your support, dcooney! I'm doing some research on how to file for a refund on eBay. I want to keep it and try rehabbing it because I enjoy that kind of stuff, but the item was NOT as described and I think this seller shouldn't get away with selling trashed bags.


----------



## makn808

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just got my redwood small nikki! Good news is that it's exactly the style I love and it'll be perfect for use. Bad news is it's in disgusting condition! The seller had a description of "good and clean with very little wear." I paid $79 for it including shipping, which wqs a great deal, but honestly I think with the stains I hardly think it's worth more than $40-$50. What do you think, is this "condition is good and clean with very little wear"?



Ooch. That is not good or clean or very little wear. Unless you're prepared to do a cleaning job that may or may not end well, I'd definitely file a claim for a refund.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just got my redwood small nikki! Good news is that it's exactly the style I love and it'll be perfect for use. Bad news is it's in disgusting condition! The seller had a description of "good and clean with very little wear." I paid $79 for it including shipping, which wqs a great deal, but honestly I think with the stains I hardly think it's worth more than $40-$50. What do you think, is this "condition is good and clean with very little wear"?


Absolutely fraudulent!  Send it back!


----------



## Lanine

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just got my redwood small nikki! Good news is that it's exactly the style I love and it'll be perfect for use. Bad news is it's in disgusting condition! The seller had a description of "good and clean with very little wear." I paid $79 for it including shipping, which wqs a great deal, but honestly I think with the stains I hardly think it's worth more than $40-$50. What do you think, is this "condition is good and clean with very little wear"?



It's definitely not in good clean condition. You should get your money back. Take pics to file with your claim. Same thing happened to me. I even contacted the seller prior to purchase and she had said the bag was in like new condition. When I got it, there were various stains plus a foul smell. The seller was very belligerent though when I contacted her about misrepresenting the bag even though I sent her pics of all the stains. She accused me of making the stains myself and refused a refund so I had to file a claim through ebay. The whole experience makes me leery about buying used bags anymore, especially ones with pics taken far away and kind of blurred.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thanks for the support everybody! Even though it's in yucky condition, I can still tell MZW has awesome quality. I'll update you all when it all gets settled! 

@Lanine , sorry to hear that happened to you!! I sell on eBay too and I'm very honest about my bags and their condition. Secondhand can save you tons of money, but it can definitely be a risk both on the buyer and seller's ends!


----------



## Reba

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just got my redwood small nikki! Good news is that it's exactly the style I love and it'll be perfect for use. Bad news is it's in disgusting condition! The seller had a description of "good and clean with very little wear." I paid $79 for it including shipping, which wqs a great deal, but honestly I think with the stains I hardly think it's worth more than $40-$50. What do you think, is this "condition is good and clean with very little wear"?



When I list a bag for Sale, I mean it when I say “like new”..., if it had an issue I would be up front..  There are still honest people. Don’t let the bad eggs get away with their crap..call them on it!


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> When I list a bag for Sale, I mean it when I say “like new”..., if it had an issue I would be up front..  There are still honest people. Don’t let the bad eggs get away with their crap..call them on it!



Thank you belle and reba. I know there are still honest people out there but I think I may just have bad luck running into looney weirdos since it has happened multiple times. This last experience was the worst though. Ebay approved of the refund so I printed out the label and mailed it back to her and it said delivered on the tracking site. But then one month later this woman contacts me and tells me she did not receive the bag. I told her to please call her local post office and inquire about the package since it showed delivered a month ago. She then contacts me again a week later telling me the package is being sent back to me and that I have to mail it back to her again. What????? She also had to tell me this whole experience had been very traumatic and inconvenient for her. Good grief. I was the one on the phone with ebay customer service bawling my eyes out. They thought I was totally weird. Anyways, I won't give up on ebay. I know there are still good people out there too!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 16

40% off limited edition Paige - begonia, slate, ocean


----------



## bagsncakes

Today's advent has given me so much hope that there is going to be begonia abbey tote! If there is, I'm getting another haha. Not sure what I will then do with the pomegranate though!


----------



## jpezmom

Oh, the Paige is available!  Question on colors - the colors of the bags on the Mzw models seem to be so much brighter.  Is that the true color?  I'm interested in the Ocean or Begonia Paige but can't tell if the color is as bright as on the model or muted like the other non-model photos on the Mzw website.  I wear a lot of black and dark colors so looking for a gentle pop of color!


----------



## bagsncakes

On way to Melbourne and my Hayley and Janie enjoying the drive on a sunny day


----------



## allthingsgirl

I'm holding out in hopes that the Dawn Bedford or Black Bedford Frankie gets discounted somehow!  

I just got into MZ Wallace and love stylish nylon bags -- are there any other brands out there that make similar types of bags?


----------



## mariposa08

jpezmom said:


> Oh, the Paige is available!  Question on colors - the colors of the bags on the Mzw models seem to be so much brighter.  Is that the true color?  I'm interested in the Ocean or Begonia Paige but can't tell if the color is as bright as on the model or muted like the other non-model photos on the Mzw website.  I wear a lot of black and dark colors so looking for a gentle pop of color!


Begonia is like a deep raspberry pink... not really bright.  I bought the Kate-- here are a few pictures. Last one is with berry Jane for color reference.


----------



## jpezmom

mariposa08 said:


> Begonia is like a deep raspberry pink... not really bright.  I bought the Kate-- here are a few pictures. Last one is with berry Jane for color reference.


Thanks, mariposa08!  Both your bags are beautiful.  Begonia may work for me especially on a smaller bag like Paige. Just enough color that it puts a smile on your face and stands out with all the dark, neutral colors I wear.


----------



## Cyan002000

Dear Ladies,

I received Jordan Hobo today, but it's a bit too big for me.
I love Paige, but don't like the colors they have on today's Advent. I already have red Paige. 
Any newer bags that would be more like Paige? 

I'd appreciate your expertise.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cyan002000 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I received Jordan Hobo today, but it's a bit too big for me.
> I love Paige, but don't like the colors they have on today's Advent. I already have red Paige.
> Any newer bags that would be more like Paige?
> 
> I'd appreciate your expertise.



The cross-body Belle is pretty close to Paige in size. A bit smaller, but not by much.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Begonia is like a deep raspberry pink... not really bright.  I bought the Kate-- here are a few pictures. Last one is with berry Jane for color reference.



Twins x 2! I knew I liked Begonia for a reason! So close to beloved Berry.


----------



## makn808

@mariposa08 great comparison pic. Looks like begonia has a hint more blue undertone. Love love love. Can't wait till begonia Paige arrives next week. Meanwhile spectrum Paige just got here, what an awesome color. Sits between blue and purple which is amazing. I wonder why it wasn't as well received when it launched?


----------



## Cyan002000

LuvAllBags said:


> Twins x 2! I knew I liked Begonia for a reason! So close to beloved Berry.


Thank you, LuvAll!
I have a second thought, though--maybe Jordan Hobo is OK...can't decide whether I want to sell it on eBay or not.


----------



## Stella Blue

makn808 said:


> @mariposa08 great comparison pic. Looks like begonia has a hint more blue undertone. Love love love. Can't wait till begonia Paige arrives next week. Meanwhile spectrum Paige just got here, what an awesome color. Sits between blue and purple which is amazing. I wonder why it wasn't as well received when it launched?


I have been on the fence about the Spectrum color since it came out.  Can't decide.  Glad you love it!


----------



## Stella Blue

Of course, in the midst of all the sale and Advent frenzy, I bought an MZW bag that is NOT on sale.  The star metro backpack.  It is such a cute bag and so much fun!  I love it!


----------



## makn808

@Cyan002000 I used to think Jordan hobo was too big for me but I really wanted blue camo so I got one again and realized she is perfect especially in colder months. I can put my things in and she shapes to the body well so she doesn't feel too big, while having space on top for soft scarves, gloves and hats.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 17

GWP - silver fleck or damson Oxford metro pouch with $200 purchase


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> @mariposa08 great comparison pic. Looks like begonia has a hint more blue undertone. Love love love. Can't wait till begonia Paige arrives next week. Meanwhile spectrum Paige just got here, what an awesome color. Sits between blue and purple which is amazing. I wonder why it wasn't as well received when it launched?



Congratulations! Is the stock pic for spectrum accurate? Does the Bedford shimmer under direct sunlight? I keep looking at spectrum but cannot decide [emoji28]


----------



## ms p

Cyan002000 said:


> Thank you, LuvAll!
> I have a second thought, though--maybe Jordan Hobo is OK...can't decide whether I want to sell it on eBay or not.



Try it if unsure


----------



## makn808

@ms p it's been rainy and cloudy so I'll check the shimmer when we get a sunny day, likely wednesday. The stock pics don't do spectrum justice, to me it looks blue online but it really is in between blue and purple. It's neither and both, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> @mariposa08 great comparison pic. Looks like begonia has a hint more blue undertone. Love love love. Can't wait till begonia Paige arrives next week. Meanwhile spectrum Paige just got here, what an awesome color. Sits between blue and purple which is amazing. I wonder why it wasn't as well received when it launched?



Can we see a pic of Spectrum?  Sometimes translation is different...


----------



## ms p

makn808 said:


> @ms p it's been rainy and cloudy so I'll check the shimmer when we get a sunny day, likely wednesday. The stock pics don't do spectrum justice, to me it looks blue online but it really is in between blue and purple. It's neither and both, if that makes any sense!



Thank you [emoji170] [emoji846] I'm also not sure which style. Either I try the big O ring Paige with short zipper pull or for my first time a Clara.


----------



## Cyan002000

makn808 said:


> @Cyan002000 I used to think Jordan hobo was too big for me but I really wanted blue camo so I got one again and realized she is perfect especially in colder months. I can put my things in and she shapes to the body well so she doesn't feel too big, while having space on top for soft scarves, gloves and hats.


Thanks, @makn808! I was thinking about exactly that! 
My thinking right now is whether to sell j-hobo and get black Paige...or keep this black j-hobo. I will have a week or so to think about


----------



## makn808

@Reba here you go! I force flashed it and I feel like these colors are true to life. Shown with my teal winter jacket for comparison.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like today’s Advent deal, but it doesn’t tempt me. I have one Metro Pouch and never use it. Love the Silver Fleck, though. If I had my eye on anything from the sale, I’d get it today, though, to get the pouch.


----------



## Reba

Looks like I hesitated too long on Mallard Coco. Is ok..my daughter is home..finally, from Semester abroad..trumps all..[emoji4]
Trying not to buy.., have enough. So many nice Advent specials though...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Looks like I hesitated too long on Mallard Coco. Is ok..my daughter is home..finally, from Semester abroad..trumps all..[emoji4]
> Trying not to buy.., have enough. So many nice Advent specials though...



Yay for daughter being home!


----------



## estrie

makn808 said:


> @mariposa08 great comparison pic. Looks like begonia has a hint more blue undertone. Love love love. Can't wait till begonia Paige arrives next week. Meanwhile spectrum Paige just got here, what an awesome color. Sits between blue and purple which is amazing. I wonder why it wasn't as well received when it launched?



Thank you for sharing, I was really wondering.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 18

60% off limited edition Jane satchel - pomegranate, mallard and moonlight


----------



## LuvAllBags

makn808 said:


> Advent day 18
> 
> 60% off limited edition Jane satchel - pomegranate, mallard and moonlight



Another great special! Wish this style worked for me. Gals who can do smaller bags, this is a fab deal!


----------



## Hirisa

makn808 said:


> Advent day 18
> 
> 60% off limited edition Jane satchel - pomegranate, mallard and moonlight


Tempting, especially that mallard color  I am impressed with MZW's advent sale this time around!
Also, my black Hayley showed up and I took it for a spin tonight. Even though I already have a Hayley, it was a little like falling in love all over again! It is definitely nice to have a classic MZ style in black.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Looks like I hesitated too long on Mallard Coco. Is ok..my daughter is home..finally, from Semester abroad..trumps all..[emoji4]
> Trying not to buy.., have enough. So many nice Advent specials though...


That's the best news. Now you can breathe easy.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I really love today's special especially since Jane Satchel is my current  fav MZ not sure I need anymore bags tho


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I thought I’d update you all with my little pre-loved project. Poor Nikki was in an awful, awful state. Stains and crumbs and sleeping pills on the interior, stains throughout exterior, a really, _*really*_ gross odor on the front pocket, popped stitches and fraying. The seller refunded me 20% for cleaning costs which was nice. The bag cost me $64 in the end, including all straps but no pouch. I still think it’s a lot especially while cleaning it, but in the grand scheme of things I’m enjoying the rehab process, and $64 is still 83% off of the full price. I’ve only just begun but here’s a picture update (in the “after” pic, the bag is still drying which is why there are still dark spots. I got the leather wet which I’m a bit nervous about but we’ll see how it looks once fully dry)!

If anyone has questions I’d be happy to go through my whole process once I’ve finished


----------



## psucutie

They have really killed it with advent this year.  I wish Jane worked for me.  Still holding out hope for a Frankie in a new color.

PS- my new leather small crosby is totally love.   I wish they had made it in a bigger size but it would have been astronomically more expensive.


----------



## psucutie

They have really killed it with advent this year.  I wish Jane worked for me.  Still holding out hope for a Frankie in a new color.

PS- my new leather small crosby is totally love.   I wish they had made it in a bigger size but it would have been astronomically more expensive.


----------



## makn808

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I thought I’d update you all with my little pre-loved project. Poor Nikki was in an awful, awful state. Stains and crumbs and sleeping pills on the interior, stains throughout exterior, a really, _*really*_ gross odor on the front pocket, popped stitches and fraying. The seller refunded me 20% for cleaning costs which was nice. The bag cost me $64 in the end, including all straps but no pouch. I still think it’s a lot especially while cleaning it, but in the grand scheme of things I’m enjoying the rehab process, and $64 is still 83% off of the full price. I’ve only just begun but here’s a picture update (in the “after” pic, the bag is still drying which is why there are still dark spots. I got the leather wet which I’m a bit nervous about but we’ll see how it looks once fully dry)!
> 
> If anyone has questions I’d be happy to go through my whole process once I’ve finished



She looks awesome! Very excited for you, what a great rehab job you did. Definitely post final pics for us please!


----------



## dcooney4

Today I got a chance to see a Jordan hobo for the first time. I only had a second to look at it but I think it is something I would enjoy.  Who has one that can tell me more about it? Does an iPhone 7 fit in the front pocket?


----------



## makn808

Advent day 19

Free express shipping on orders >$150


----------



## bagsncakes

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I thought I’d update you all with my little pre-loved project. Poor Nikki was in an awful, awful state. Stains and crumbs and sleeping pills on the interior, stains throughout exterior, a really, _*really*_ gross odor on the front pocket, popped stitches and fraying. The seller refunded me 20% for cleaning costs which was nice. The bag cost me $64 in the end, including all straps but no pouch. I still think it’s a lot especially while cleaning it, but in the grand scheme of things I’m enjoying the rehab process, and $64 is still 83% off of the full price. I’ve only just begun but here’s a picture update (in the “after” pic, the bag is still drying which is why there are still dark spots. I got the leather wet which I’m a bit nervous about but we’ll see how it looks once fully dry)!
> 
> If anyone has questions I’d be happy to go through my whole process once I’ve finished



Looks really good. I washed my current Lizzy because I bought it from eBay in like new condition. But it had pet hair on it. So I washed it. But the leather is still great after washing and using it many times. So you should be right. Well done on the cleaning though.


----------



## psucutie

makn808 said:


> Advent day 19
> 
> Free express shipping on orders >$150



expected but meh


----------



## estrie

Really love Gull Grey with its lavender leaning. So much that I braved lugging laptop around despite sore shoulders. Small Belle is a blessing to me because I love Belle so much, but neither bag is truly what I need or can handle right now (already use Estate Blue as diaper bag which dad or stroller always carry). Thus, I haven't felt much excitement for bags in general lately.

That Micro Crosby is in fact growing on me though. If that came in Gull Gray my heart would pause until I bought it [emoji179]


----------



## makn808

dcooney4 said:


> Today I got a chance to see a Jordan hobo for the first time. I only had a second to look at it but I think it is something I would enjoy.  Who has one that can tell me more about it? Does an iPhone 7 fit in the front pocket?



I recently got Jordan hobo again and I love it. I finally accepted i need different sizes bags for different seasons so I sought out Jordan hobo (previously i was insistent it was too big) and the size is perfect for winter. All my things fit and I can put small softs like gloves and scarves in without the bag buldging. I don't have an iPhone 7 but the pockets in front are tall and pleated so they accommodate quite a bit.


----------



## Stella Blue

I bought the gull grey small Crosby because of the lavender highlights which it had under Bloomies' lights but in my house it just looks grey. A bit disappointing because those highlights were so pretty!


----------



## Reba

Today was at Flat of the Hill in Boston..saw the Coco, which I have been admiring, and confirmed...[emoji173]️...they had Mallard..which was beautiful..and the Magnet..also, beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Today was at Flat of the Hill in Boston..saw the Coco, which I have been admiring, and confirmed...[emoji173]️...they had Mallard..which was beautiful..and the Magnet..also, beautiful.


Did you get it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Did you get it?



No, was full-price.., after all the Sales, that would hurt too much at this point...[emoji22]..want one or the other though


----------



## makn808

Advent day 20

Special leather items - Jane satchel $475 and small metro pouch $175


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No, was full-price.., after all the Sales, that would hurt too much at this point...[emoji22]..want one or the other though


I was contemplating the green coco as well. I thought it would look good with my red hair but have never seen one in person so I was still thinking when they sold out.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> Advent day 20
> 
> Special leather items - Jane satchel $475 and small metro pouch $175


I just can't do those round handles and clutches don't work for me.


----------



## Lanine

My sister surprised me with a Small Toni in dusty rose for Xmas! The color is gorgeous but leaning more towards lavender I think than pink. I usually carry larger bags but the style and color has won me over on small bags. The re-design of the Toni definitely has stopped the unsightly caving in like the previous versions. Really love this bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today’s leather Jane Satchel is amazing. Wish that style worked for me. Wish even more that they’d make a leather Jane!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> No, was full-price.., after all the Sales, that would hurt too much at this point...[emoji22]..want one or the other though



Don’t blame you. Hope you find one in sale. Keep an eye on the MZ site for Mallard returns.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I thought I’d update you all with my little pre-loved project. Poor Nikki was in an awful, awful state. Stains and crumbs and sleeping pills on the interior, stains throughout exterior, a really, _*really*_ gross odor on the front pocket, popped stitches and fraying. The seller refunded me 20% for cleaning costs which was nice. The bag cost me $64 in the end, including all straps but no pouch. I still think it’s a lot especially while cleaning it, but in the grand scheme of things I’m enjoying the rehab process, and $64 is still 83% off of the full price. I’ve only just begun but here’s a picture update (in the “after” pic, the bag is still drying which is why there are still dark spots. I got the leather wet which I’m a bit nervous about but we’ll see how it looks once fully dry)!
> 
> If anyone has questions I’d be happy to go through my whole process once I’ve finished



Looks amazingly better!


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Really love Gull Grey with its lavender leaning. So much that I braved lugging laptop around despite sore shoulders. Small Belle is a blessing to me because I love Belle so much, but neither bag is truly what I need or can handle right now (already use Estate Blue as diaper bag which dad or stroller always carry). Thus, I haven't felt much excitement for bags in general lately.
> 
> That Micro Crosby is in fact growing on me though. If that came in Gull Gray my heart would pause until I bought it [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3911466
> 
> View attachment 3911467



Love this! So pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Today I got a chance to see a Jordan hobo for the first time. I only had a second to look at it but I think it is something I would enjoy.  Who has one that can tell me more about it? Does an iPhone 7 fit in the front pocket?



Yep, iphone 7fits in the front pockets. It’s a great size bag and very lightweight.


----------



## brownbaglady2

This color really is gorgeous, congrats on getting such a beauty.  I'm sure you will enjoy wearing it everywhere you go.




Lanine said:


> My sister surprised me with a Small Toni in dusty rose for Xmas! The color is gorgeous but leaning more towards lavender I think than pink. I usually carry larger bags but the style and color has won me over on small bags. The re-design of the Toni definitely has stopped the unsightly caving in like the previous versions. Really love this bag!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was contemplating the green coco as well. I thought it would look good with my red hair but have never seen one in person so I was still thinking when they sold out.



It really was beautiful. The size was great too; loved. The Magnet version with the Bordeaux trim was also striking in person. Loved both equally. The leather strap had such a great drop; longer than most..but great for us taller girls - with Winter coats on!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> My sister surprised me with a Small Toni in dusty rose for Xmas! The color is gorgeous but leaning more towards lavender I think than pink. I usually carry larger bags but the style and color has won me over on small bags. The re-design of the Toni definitely has stopped the unsightly caving in like the previous versions. Really love this bag!


This is so pretty and such a great Christmas present from ur sister. Congrats and enjoy ur new bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

makn808 said:


> Advent day 20
> 
> Special leather items - Jane satchel $475 and small metro pouch $175


This is really calling my name If only I didn't spend so much on "Myself" already.  I'm at a point where I have to hide my purchases from my DH. Can't help myself that they have the best deals this time of the year


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> This is really calling my name If only I didn't spend so much on "Myself" already.  I'm at a point where I have to hide my purchases from my DH. Can't help myself that they have the best deals this time of the year


Enjoy them!


----------



## mteat2987

LuvAllBags said:


> The cross-body Belle is pretty close to Paige in size. A bit smaller, but not by much.



The roxy crossbody is also similar to the Paige.

Edit: sorry, wrong poster!


----------



## mteat2987

Cyan002000 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I received Jordan Hobo today, but it's a bit too big for me.
> I love Paige, but don't like the colors they have on today's Advent. I already have red Paige.
> Any newer bags that would be more like Paige?
> 
> I'd appreciate your expertise.



Sorry I responded to the wrong poster before, the roxy crossbody is very similar to the Paige.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 21

Black micro sutton $155 and micro metro $125


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, iphone 7fits in the front pockets. It’s a great size bag and very lightweight.


Front pockets even fit an iPhone 7+, headphones and an adapter that lets me use wired headphones and charge my phone.  Love this bag!  At least the original design.  Don't like the redesign they used in the Damson.  It looks a little squatter and I don't like the flatness of the rear pocket.


----------



## Cyan002000

mteat2987 said:


> Sorry I responded to the wrong poster before, the roxy crossbody is very similar to the Paige.


Good to know! Thanks for the suggestion. I actually really like Roxy Camera bag, which I use everyday, but I need a bit bigger one for my travel. I concluded that Jordan Hobo was too big for my petite frame


----------



## Lanine

brownbaglady2 said:


> This color really is gorgeous, congrats on getting such a beauty.  I'm sure you will enjoy wearing it everywhere you go.





tua said:


> This is so pretty and such a great Christmas present from ur sister. Congrats and enjoy ur new bag



Thank you! I ordered the small belle in gull gray and the jane satchel in pomegranate so I'm excited to get those bags too!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> Thank you! I ordered the small belle in gull gray and the jane satchel in pomegranate so I'm excited to get those bags too!


You got two great bags the pomegranate Jane satchel looked beautiful online let us know how you like the color. There's something about red bags that I really love


----------



## Lanine

tua said:


> You got two great bags the pomegranate Jane satchel looked beautiful online let us know how you like the color. There's something about red bags that I really love



I'll get the pomegranate Jane satchel the day after xmas so I'll be sure to post some pics!


----------



## estrie

Stella Blue said:


> I bought the gull grey small Crosby because of the lavender highlights which it had under Bloomies' lights but in my house it just looks grey. A bit disappointing because those highlights were so pretty!



The Oxford version of the color a little bit maybe? Bedford certainly always offers more depth to its colors. I'm sure the Small Crosby is still lovely though! The grey must be really nice with the silver hardware.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> It really was beautiful. The size was great too; loved. The Magnet version with the Bordeaux trim was also striking in person. Loved both equally. The leather strap had such a great drop; longer than most..but great for us taller girls - with Winter coats on!



I really like these occasional colors with contrasting straps. I got the Pomegranate Roxy Hobo because of its darker long strap, a nice visual diversion


----------



## makn808

Advent day 22

Get $20 back in rewards points for every $100 gift card purchased (points will show in your rewards account in feb)


----------



## bagsncakes

My hopes are almost dead that there will be more colours of smabbey, specially begonia ☹️


----------



## dcooney4

I didn't buy anything this Christmas and now I am kind of regretting it. Previous years I have but half the time it didn't work for me and I had to sell at a loss. Now I have a better idea of what works for me, but if I haven't had a chance to really try it on I was to chicken to jump on it . Have any of you passed on something you thought might work for you and then regretted it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I didn't buy anything this Christmas and now I am kind of regretting it. Previous years I have but half the time it didn't work for me and I had to sell at a loss. Now I have a better idea of what works for me, but if I haven't had a chance to really try it on I was to chicken to jump on it . Have any of you passed on something you thought might work for you and then regretted it?



I have trouble with this ?...I watched all of Advent like a kid watching toy shop specials..  of course I wanted!  For me, the big want was Coco..  I didn’t buy..felt..too close to Christmas to buy for myself.., have too many bags, don’t really need.., do I regret...[emoji22][emoji24]..yup


----------



## psucutie

I'm still enraptured with the leather jane satchel, but the strap drop is too small and i like the quilted leather better.

I think tonight is the last hurrah for any new items, the final one will be a limerick for a $25 giftcard.


----------



## dcooney4

Question does the small abbey really weigh two pounds and what are your thoughts on I.T?


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4, for me this year's advent has been spectacular. In previous years, I might have gotten one bag or one accessory but this year I picked up far more. and I felt like they did a great job varying the offers and price points. I'm 95% sure I'll keep and actively use everything I got this year. The great part about the fb group is you're almost certain to see advent deals up for resale since so many jump on multiple offers so you'll have a second shot at a lot I think. 
and re: small abbey, I've always thought her size and shape are really appealing and almost goldilocks. I don't have her since she also looks more dressy/professional and I'm sooo casual everyday. Two pounds seems heavy to me. Amazing how a handful of ounces can make such a huge difference.


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4, for me this year's advent has been spectacular. In previous years, I might have gotten one bag or one accessory but this year I picked up far more. and I felt like they did a great job varying the offers and price points. I'm 95% sure I'll keep and actively use everything I got this year. The great part about the fb group is you're almost certain to see advent deals up for resale since so many jump on multiple offers so you'll have a second shot at a lot I think.
> and re: small abbey, I've always thought her size and shape are really appealing and almost goldilocks. I don't have her since she also looks more dressy/professional and I'm sooo casual everyday. Two pounds seems heavy to me. Amazing how a handful of ounces can make such a huge difference.


Yes I suddenly remembered that they post weights now. Two pounds with my sensitive shoulder is to much, but they are so cute.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Question does the small abbey really weigh two pounds and what are your thoughts on I.T?



Yes, it is heavy. I believe you can only do light bags? I believe it will be too heavy for your preferences.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, it is heavy. I believe you can only do light bags? I believe it will be too heavy for your preferences.


Thanks you!


----------



## Lanine

UPS delivered the pomegranate Jane satchel early today! The color is a very deep warm maroon. It Is actually darker than the picture shows. I love the size of the Jane satchel. Definitely not too small and the shoulder drop length is not too short over the shoulder at all even with a thick sweater coat on. Really love the east west shape since it doesn't overwhelm my petite frame like the taller Jane bag. Really love this bag!


----------



## dcooney4

I kind of lost my marbles today. I had to pick up something in a cute town nearby and the boutique there just  started carrying Mz. They had a medium steel medal Sutton and It came home with me. The fabric feels thicker then my black mini metro. I normally am not as crazy about the Oxford fabric. I prefer the Bedford but this bag just popped and will look great with my blue slightly shiny Bogner coat.


----------



## dcooney4

Here she is. It is light as a feather. My husbands words when he felt It.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lanine said:


> UPS delivered the pomegranate Jane satchel early today! The color is a very deep warm maroon. It Is actually darker than the picture shows. I love the size of the Jane satchel. Definitely not too small and the shoulder drop length is not too short over the shoulder at all even with a thick sweater coat on. Really love the east west shape since it doesn't overwhelm my petite frame like the taller Jane bag. Really love this bag!


I have a Jane satchel and it is my go to daily I don’t want to fool with leather in this weather, bag.  In fact I probably use it more than ANY of my other custom bags!  Enjoy. I bet you will carry it a lot more than you realize.
I am 5’6” and I don’t have to use the long strap at all.


----------



## makn808

@dcooney4 steel Oxford is awesome, goes with most everything. If they could just do something about the slippy straps, medium could be perfect!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dcooney4 said:


> Yes I suddenly remembered that they post weights now. Two pounds with my sensitive shoulder is to much, but they are so cute.



I gotta get her on the kitchen scale because I am very surprised if smabbey is a full two pounds. I have never once felt that it was heavy when carrying it, whereas 2lb 4oz Kate or 2lb 6oz Frankie feels unbearable.  I’ll see tomorrow...


----------



## dcooney4

makn808 said:


> @dcooney4 steel Oxford is awesome, goes with most everything. If they could just do something about the slippy straps, medium could be perfect!


The shop I bought from has a no return policy only store credit so I had better love it. Lol I think it is great because It has the cross body option. Finally a bag I can carry a big book in.


----------



## Cyan002000

dcooney4 said:


> Here she is. It is light as a feather. My husbands words when he felt It.


This is a beauty  I love lightweight bags too.


----------



## handbag*girl

Lanine said:


> UPS delivered the pomegranate Jane satchel early today! The color is a very deep warm maroon. It Is actually darker than the picture shows. I love the size of the Jane satchel. Definitely not too small and the shoulder drop length is not too short over the shoulder at all even with a thick sweater coat on. Really love the east west shape since it doesn't overwhelm my petite frame like the taller Jane bag. Really love this bag!


I love this bag! I debated and missed it. So cute and practical ... I love the tassel too!


----------



## handbag*girl

dcooney4 said:


> Question does the small abbey really weigh two pounds and what are your thoughts on I.T?


I love the look of this bag! I bought it when it first came out and when I got home I put my things in it and determined it was too heavy for me. I tend to carry a lot of stuff so I can't blame the bag entirely but the MZ hardware does add a bit of weight.


----------



## handbag*girl

Lanine said:


> My sister surprised me with a Small Toni in dusty rose for Xmas! The color is gorgeous but leaning more towards lavender I think than pink. I usually carry larger bags but the style and color has won me over on small bags. The re-design of the Toni definitely has stopped the unsightly caving in like the previous versions. Really love this bag!


So pretty. Enjoy! Happy Holidays!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Here she is. It is light as a feather. My husbands words when he felt It.



So pretty! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## makn808

Advent day 23

Glitter accessories and free shipping @ $75+

Lowe, Rowe and mushroom charms in celebration and midnight


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Interrupting your regular programming to present my rehabbed small Nikki! In order to not make this a super long post, I'm posting two picture collages: one of a "before" and one of an "after". 

Things I worked on:
-getting the kinks out of the bent leather strap and bent leather zipper pull
-that nasty smell on the front pocket. It smelled like rotten food; must've been from a spill
-stains galore ALL over the nylon
-marks on the leather and darkened leather from who knows what 
-clipping down fraying and popped threads
-vacuuming the inside. It needed it BADLY. 

I think overall I succeeded. Some things that didn't work out: 
-I couldn't lighten the leather fully and might consider re-dyeing it one day, but that's a whole process and I want to use the bag ASAP in this New England winter  
-I made some water stains on the leather trim from the hard-core washing this bag got, but they lighten every day so hopefully they'll dry out all together. 
-I couldn't get the biggest kink out of the leather strap, but still better than before! 

Again, this bag was 17% of the retail price, so I'm super happy to dip my toes into my first MZW like this! It's great to know this bag lasted a real beating and an intense cleaning. Sorry for the terrible lighting in the "after" pics, but I've been so busy at work that this was the first chance I got to take pics!

Tomorrow is 100% chance of rain all day, and it'll be her maiden voyage! She's all packed up and I'm so excited to use her for the first time! I think she'll be perfect for my needs  Thanks for joining along this wild ride and for your moral support!!


----------



## dcooney4

handbag*girl said:


> I love the look of this bag! I bought it when it first came out and when I got home I put my things in it and determined it was too heavy for me. I tend to carry a lot of stuff so I can't blame the bag entirely but the MZ hardware does add a bit of weight.


Thanks! I had considered getting one but I read the weight on it and decided to pass on it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> So pretty! Hope you enjoy it!


Thamks! I got so excited to see any Mz Wallace only a half hour drive from me. They only carry Metro stuff so far. If I want to see Bedford stuff I still have to drive about an hour and a half.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Interrupting your regular programming to present my rehabbed small Nikki! In order to not make this a super long post, I'm posting two picture collages: one of a "before" and one of an "after".
> 
> Things I worked on:
> -getting the kinks out of the bent leather strap and bent leather zipper pull
> -that nasty smell on the front pocket. It smelled like rotten food; must've been from a spill
> -stains galore ALL over the nylon
> -marks on the leather and darkened leather from who knows what
> -clipping down fraying and popped threads
> -vacuuming the inside. It needed it BADLY.
> 
> I think overall I succeeded. Some things that didn't work out:
> -I couldn't lighten the leather fully and might consider re-dyeing it one day, but that's a whole process and I want to use the bag ASAP in this New England winter
> -I made some water stains on the leather trim from the hard-core washing this bag got, but they lighten every day so hopefully they'll dry out all together.
> -I couldn't get the biggest kink out of the leather strap, but still better than before!
> 
> Again, this bag was 17% of the retail price, so I'm super happy to dip my toes into my first MZW like this! It's great to know this bag lasted a real beating and an intense cleaning. Sorry for the terrible lighting in the "after" pics, but I've been so busy at work that this was the first chance I got to take pics!
> 
> Tomorrow is 100% chance of rain all day, and it'll be her maiden voyage! She's all packed up and I'm so excited to use her for the first time! I think she'll be perfect for my needs  Thanks for joining along this wild ride and for your moral support!!


It is like night and day! Wear her in good health.


----------



## Lanine

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a Jane satchel and it is my go to daily I don’t want to fool with leather in this weather, bag.  In fact I probably use it more than ANY of my other custom bags!  Enjoy. I bet you will carry it a lot more than you realize.
> I am 5’6” and I don’t have to use the long strap at all.





handbag*girl said:


> I love this bag! I debated and missed it. So cute and practical ... I love the tassel too!





handbag*girl said:


> So pretty. Enjoy! Happy Holidays!



Thank you everyone! I love both bags. I usually do not buy much from the advent or sale but this year I splurged. Both are happy colors that really brighten your day. Happy holidays!


----------



## Lanine

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Interrupting your regular programming to present my rehabbed small Nikki! In order to not make this a super long post, I'm posting two picture collages: one of a "before" and one of an "after".
> 
> Things I worked on:
> -getting the kinks out of the bent leather strap and bent leather zipper pull
> -that nasty smell on the front pocket. It smelled like rotten food; must've been from a spill
> -stains galore ALL over the nylon
> -marks on the leather and darkened leather from who knows what
> -clipping down fraying and popped threads
> -vacuuming the inside. It needed it BADLY.
> 
> I think overall I succeeded. Some things that didn't work out:
> -I couldn't lighten the leather fully and might consider re-dyeing it one day, but that's a whole process and I want to use the bag ASAP in this New England winter
> -I made some water stains on the leather trim from the hard-core washing this bag got, but they lighten every day so hopefully they'll dry out all together.
> -I couldn't get the biggest kink out of the leather strap, but still better than before!
> 
> Again, this bag was 17% of the retail price, so I'm super happy to dip my toes into my first MZW like this! It's great to know this bag lasted a real beating and an intense cleaning. Sorry for the terrible lighting in the "after" pics, but I've been so busy at work that this was the first chance I got to take pics!
> 
> Tomorrow is 100% chance of rain all day, and it'll be her maiden voyage! She's all packed up and I'm so excited to use her for the first time! I think she'll be perfect for my needs  Thanks for joining along this wild ride and for your moral support!!



She looks gorgeous  You did a great job!


----------



## Cyan002000

@bellebellebelle19, you should be proud of yourself. She looks so much better


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> UPS delivered the pomegranate Jane satchel early today! The color is a very deep warm maroon. It Is actually darker than the picture shows. I love the size of the Jane satchel. Definitely not too small and the shoulder drop length is not too short over the shoulder at all even with a thick sweater coat on. Really love the east west shape since it doesn't overwhelm my petite frame like the taller Jane bag. Really love this bag!


So pretty!


----------



## jpezmom

Has anyone picked up the Glitter accessories?  I wonder if they are practical - will the glitter (looks like sequins) fall off with use?  The pouch seems a bit narrow but I love the look of these.  May have to splurge.  Ditto with the others - this year's Advent has been very enticing!  I'm waiting on a black lacquer small Sutton as my holiday splurge - arrives 12/27!!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Has anyone seen the Sutton/Metro in the color Damson irl? Is it a purplish black? I'm trying to decide between that or the Magnet/Black Smutton. Thanks!


----------



## Kalala97

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Interrupting your regular programming to present my rehabbed small Nikki! In order to not make this a super long post, I'm posting two picture collages: one of a "before" and one of an "after".
> 
> Things I worked on:
> -getting the kinks out of the bent leather strap and bent leather zipper pull
> -that nasty smell on the front pocket. It smelled like rotten food; must've been from a spill
> -stains galore ALL over the nylon
> -marks on the leather and darkened leather from who knows what
> -clipping down fraying and popped threads
> -vacuuming the inside. It needed it BADLY.
> 
> I think overall I succeeded. Some things that didn't work out:
> -I couldn't lighten the leather fully and might consider re-dyeing it one day, but that's a whole process and I want to use the bag ASAP in this New England winter
> -I made some water stains on the leather trim from the hard-core washing this bag got, but they lighten every day so hopefully they'll dry out all together.
> -I couldn't get the biggest kink out of the leather strap, but still better than before!
> 
> Again, this bag was 17% of the retail price, so I'm super happy to dip my toes into my first MZW like this! It's great to know this bag lasted a real beating and an intense cleaning. Sorry for the terrible lighting in the "after" pics, but I've been so busy at work that this was the first chance I got to take pics!
> 
> Tomorrow is 100% chance of rain all day, and it'll be her maiden voyage! She's all packed up and I'm so excited to use her for the first time! I think she'll be perfect for my needs  Thanks for joining along this wild ride and for your moral support!!


Wow! This looks great! You did an amazing job restoring the bag!


----------



## allthingsgirl

Looks like all the Advent fun is over for the year!  Lots of great sales and items.  

Still eyeing a few things that didn't come up with the Advent event.  Does anyone know when the next opportunity will be for sales or clearance or events?  I thought there was a big sale after the new year before or sometime smack in the middle of the year.


----------



## makn808

Advent day 24

Fill in the blank limerick a la mad libs style, get $30 code for purchases =>$150. Code to be sent just after new years.

What a wonderful advent! Lots of exclusives/limited editions and great prices.


----------



## dcooney4

Did anyone catch the weight of the jane satchel before it soldout? Also does anyone have a coco that they have worn and if so how does it feel on the shoulder?


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> Did anyone catch the weight of the jane satchel before it soldout? Also does anyone have a coco that they have worn and if so how does it feel on the shoulder?



I believe the Jane Satchel was 1.8 lbs if I remember correctly.  Unfortunately, I don't have a scale to weigh my bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Did anyone catch the weight of the jane satchel before it soldout? Also does anyone have a coco that they have worn and if so how does it feel on the shoulder?


Sorry dcooney4 I don't have a scale either but Jane Satchel doesn't seem heavy at all to me and it's deff lighter than regular Jane


----------



## LuvAllBags

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! Hope you are having a wonderful holiday with your loved ones!


----------



## makn808

Happy holidays all! Not a holiday pic, but so cute I had to post.


----------



## Kalala97

I got the small Crosby in the black leather but now am thinking I should’ve gotten it in the Oxford nylon. Does anyone have leather bags from MZ Wallace? How do they hold up? The leather seems a bit off to me for some reason, like it’ll scratch easily and get damaged.


----------



## ms p

Double points


----------



## psucutie

Kalala97 said:


> I got the small Crosby in the black leather but now am thinking I should’ve gotten it in the Oxford nylon. Does anyone have leather bags from MZ Wallace? How do they hold up? The leather seems a bit off to me for some reason, like it’ll scratch easily and get damaged.


Hope you got it for the double points!   I ordered the leather and I love it.  Super soft and i love the quilted leather.  I just wouldnt wear it in the rain, whereas oxford is waterproof.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kalala97 said:


> I got the small Crosby in the black leather but now am thinking I should’ve gotten it in the Oxford nylon. Does anyone have leather bags from MZ Wallace? How do they hold up? The leather seems a bit off to me for some reason, like it’ll scratch easily and get damaged.



Congrats! Their leather is indeed soft, and it is wonderful. They use that type of leather to keep the bags lightweight. I have a tote in this leather and I love it. It’s held up well. The oxford nylon will be better for bad weather.


----------



## Kalala97

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Their leather is indeed soft, and it is wonderful. They use that type of leather to keep the bags lightweight. I have a tote in this leather and I love it. It’s held up well. The oxford nylon will be better for bad weather.


Thank you!


----------



## Kalala97

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Their leather is indeed soft, and it is wonderful. They use that type of leather to keep the bags lightweight. I have a tote in this leather and I love it. It’s held up well. The oxford nylon will be better for bad weather.


Thank you!  I think I will exchange it for the Oxford... and I got it during Advent and it wasn't even on sale... so I think the leather is going back for Oxford!


----------



## bagsncakes

Received the pomegranate smabbey and dahlia abbey cross body. I knew I would love the dahlia cross body. But I was sure I wasn't going to like the pomegranate. I actually really like it. It's really dark. I don't usually like the silver hardware. But I can live with it. Pictures with and without flash


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagsncakes said:


> Received the pomegranate smabbey and dahlia abbey cross body. I knew I would love the dahlia cross body. But I was sure I wasn't going to like the pomegranate. I actually really like it. It's really dark. I don't usually like the silver hardware. But I can live with it. Pictures with and without flash
> View attachment 3916632
> View attachment 3916633


Pomegranate smabbey looks beautiful I love that color(love dark reds/burgundies)   I actually like all ur goodies in ur pic including ur coat


----------



## bagsncakes

tua said:


> Pomegranate smabbey looks beautiful I love that color(love dark reds/burgundies)   I actually like all ur goodies in ur pic including ur coat



Thank you. I love that coat but unfortunately it has to go back as it's too big, I'm a bit sad that it's not there on the Macy's website anymore or I would have bought a size smaller.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagsncakes said:


> Thank you. I love that coat but unfortunately it has to go back as it's too big, I'm a bit sad that it's not there on the Macy's website anymore or I would have bought a size smaller.


Sorry to hear about ur coat have you tried other websites like Bloomingdales, nordstrom or Lord Taylor? Sometimes these stores all have similar merchandise


----------



## bagsncakes

tua said:


> Sorry to hear about ur coat have you tried other websites like Bloomingdales, nordstrom or Lord Taylor? Sometimes these stores all have similar merchandise



Yes, it petite and only Nordstrom and Macy's carry petite coats and jackets. If other stores carry, I can't see them on their international websites.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Did anyone catch the weight of the jane satchel before it soldout? Also does anyone have a coco that they have worn and if so how does it feel on the shoulder?



I have a screen shot of the Jane satchel description. 1.7lbs


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I have a screen shot of the Jane satchel description. 1.7lbs


Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I literally can’t quit my Harlow Tote. Have been carrying it more frequently than any other bag. My fave purchase of the year!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I literally can’t quit my Harlow Tote. Have been carrying it more frequently than any other bag. My fave purchase of the year!


Can you tell us what you love about it so much?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Can you tell us what you love about it so much?



Sure! It’s a big bag, so it meets my first and ultimate requirement that it have enough space for everyday work carry. It has two large, pleated  exterior pockets that hold a ton. The flat straps are super comfy, with a great strap drop (and adjustable if need be). I absolutely love the look of the studded trim and the bright blue interior. And it has all these things while being super lightweight. Definitely my favorite purchase of the year. It’s not a style for those who prefer small bags, but for someone who’s found MZ’s past tote styles to be insufficient, I am so very pleased with this one and hope there are more colors in store for Spring. If it comes in a great spring/summer color, it will be a points purchase for me.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure! It’s a big bag, so it meets my first and ultimate requirement that it have enough space for everyday work carry. It has two large, pleated  exterior pockets that hold a ton. The flat straps are super comfy, with a great strap drop (and adjustable if need be). I absolutely love the look of the studded trim and the bright blue interior. And it has all these things while being super lightweight. Definitely my favorite purchase of the year. It’s not a style for those who prefer small bags, but for someone who’s found MZ’s past tote styles to be insufficient, I am so very pleased with this one and hope there are more colors in store for Spring. If it comes in a great spring/summer color, it will be a points purchase for me.


I love when something works out that well. What a great review.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure! It’s a big bag, so it meets my first and ultimate requirement that it have enough space for everyday work carry. It has two large, pleated  exterior pockets that hold a ton. The flat straps are super comfy, with a great strap drop (and adjustable if need be). I absolutely love the look of the studded trim and the bright blue interior. And it has all these things while being super lightweight. Definitely my favorite purchase of the year. It’s not a style for those who prefer small bags, but for someone who’s found MZ’s past tote styles to be insufficient, I am so very pleased with this one and hope there are more colors in store for Spring. If it comes in a great spring/summer color, it will be a points purchase for me.



Glad you found a winner for your everyday lifestyle Luv!  For you, will be hoping for Spring colors in this style..[emoji255]


----------



## Purseloco

Hi I just received the Hayley in chocolate brown. I thought I would post a pic. Nice size bag, looks like the right size and appears like it will be a comfortable bag to carry. I have the Baby Jane which I love but lately has been to small for work. I also have a medium and small metro tote that I carry sometimes. So here she is...


----------



## dcooney4

Purseloco said:


> Hi I just received the Hayley in chocolate brown. I thought I would post a pic. Nice size bag, looks like the right size and appears like it will be a comfortable bag to carry. I have the Baby Jane which I love but lately has been to small for work. I also have a medium and small metro tote that I carry sometimes. So here she is...
> View attachment 3919451


Very Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Reba

Purseloco said:


> Hi I just received the Hayley in chocolate brown. I thought I would post a pic. Nice size bag, looks like the right size and appears like it will be a comfortable bag to carry. I have the Baby Jane which I love but lately has been to small for work. I also have a medium and small metro tote that I carry sometimes. So here she is...
> View attachment 3919451



Reminds me, color-wise, of my Clove Kara. Thought wouldn’t be much favored; but, such a good basic. Good with jeans and brown boots.., or dressier with bronze heel/sandal in Summer. Enjoy. Here’s a pic of Kara...
View attachment 3920173


----------



## Purseloco

Reba said:


> Reminds me, color-wise, of my Clove Kara. Thought wouldn’t be much favored; but, such a good basic. Good with jeans and brown boots.., or dressier with bronze heel/sandal in Summer. Enjoy. Here’s a pic of Kara...
> View attachment 3920173


I couldn't see your pic, it says I don't have permission. But I agree this bag doesn't look Chocolate to me, it does have a gold brown look to it very similar to the clove color.  I also agree you can dress it up and down. I like it mostly because it is set up like my Baby Jane but bigger and has an extra pocket on the front that fits my big full size wallet. My Baby Jane was cramped for work. I am really loving the crossbody strap. The leather strap reminds me a little of my LV duomo hobo strap, not as stiff but similar in style. Anyway I got it for half price and that is the main reason I got it. Thanks,  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Reba

Purseloco said:


> I couldn't see your pic, it says I don't have permission. But I agree this bag doesn't look Chocolate to me, it does have a gold brown look to it very similar to the clove color.  I also agree you can dress it up and down. I like it mostly because it is set up like my Baby Jane but bigger and has an extra pocket on the front that fits my big full size wallet. My Baby Jane was cramped for work. I am really loving the crossbody strap. The leather strap reminds me a little of my LV duomo hobo strap, not as stiff but similar in style. Anyway I got it for half price and that is the main reason I got it. Thanks,  Happy Holidays!



Sounds good..and, half-price is always nice!  Hope you love the style. Here’s my pic of Kara. Posted silly last time..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Happy New Year to all you guys May 2018 be a better year and full of granted purse wishes. I think my MZ collection is complete and so far for 2018 the only bag on my list is the Jim bag (the newer smaller version). I have the bigger version and love it so much for traveling so I have to get the smaller one.


----------



## dcooney4

Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

I’m trying to decide between the Josie Camo bag and the Small Sutton in Green Camo. I’m going to use it as a daily bag and won’t be able to buy another bag until summer. I don’t carry a whole lot... big wallet,16 oz water bottle, cosmetic bag and snacks. Any reviews on the Josie from anyone that has one? Thank you!


----------



## Minne Bags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the Josie Camo bag and the Small Sutton in Green Camo. I’m going to use it as a daily bag and won’t be able to buy another bag until summer. I don’t carry a whole lot... big wallet,16 oz water bottle, cosmetic bag and snacks. Any reviews on the Josie from anyone that has one? Thank you!



I don't have the Josie, but Santa just brought me the Smutton in green camo.  It's been on my wish list for a long time. It's soooo adorable! I haven't carried it yet, but I've been eyeing more colors (which I don't need. LOL.)


----------



## AlohaGirl01

*Minnie Bags: *I've been wanting the Green Camo Sutton for a long time too! I should just get that one. I'm tempted by the Josie because it looks more like a handbag. Now I'm thinking about the Jordan Hobo in Damson. If they had the Jordan in Camo, I would definitely get that one first!


----------



## dcooney4

AlohaGirl01 said:


> *Minnie Bags: *I've been wanting the Green Camo Sutton for a long time too! I should just get that one. I'm tempted by the Josie because it looks more like a handbag. Now I'm thinking about the Jordan Hobo in Damson. If they had the Jordan in Camo, I would definitely get that one first!


I keep bouncing from bag to bag in my head. There are so many I would like to try but the truth be told I don't need any. I had bought the small Sutton and was is so cute, but it was almost the exact same size as my mini tote and it was the same color, so I sent it back.  I will eventually get another just not in the same color as my mini tote. The Josie I have not seen but I know there are quite a few people who really love it. Check the measurements and see which bag truly fits your needs.


----------



## Minne Bags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> *Minnie Bags: *I've been wanting the Green Camo Sutton for a long time too! I should just get that one. I'm tempted by the Josie because it looks more like a handbag. Now I'm thinking about the Jordan Hobo in Damson. If they had the Jordan in Camo, I would definitely get that one first!



Decisions, decisions! Good luck. I've seen the Jordan hobo in Damson and it's nice, too. Didn't they release a blue camo Jordan? Maybe you can find one as a compromise to your camo/Jordan wish. Like dcooney said, definitely check the measurements to determine your needs before you decide. Or...just buy 'em all. [emoji6]


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep bouncing from bag to bag in my head. There are so many I would like to try but the truth be told I don't need any. I had bought the small Sutton and was is so cute, but it was almost the exact same size as my mini tote and it was the same color, so I sent it back.  I will eventually get another just not in the same color as my mini tote. The Josie I have not seen but I know there are quite a few people who really love it. Check the measurements and see which bag truly fits your needs.



I know what you mean, I don't need any either. I have another mini tote roughly the same size as the Smutton, too. Thankfully it's a different color, so I'm safe. Besides, the Smutton is sooo cute! LOL.


----------



## Kendie26

Hi everyone & happiest 2018 to all! I’m in other forums but just did a search to see if there was an MZW thread...yay! I’ve been a long time fan & wanted to share my Christmas treat...the Crosby in all leather. Absolutely LOVE this one! The leather feels amazing....totally love this one!


----------



## Kendie26

Reba said:


> Sounds good..and, half-price is always nice!  Hope you love the style. Here’s my pic of Kara. Posted silly last time..
> View attachment 3920520


You stole my heart w/ this one...brown is my favorite color & the scarf looks awesome !!


----------



## Kendie26

Lanine said:


> My sister surprised me with a Small Toni in dusty rose for Xmas! The color is gorgeous but leaning more towards lavender I think than pink. I usually carry larger bags but the style and color has won me over on small bags. The re-design of the Toni definitely has stopped the unsightly caving in like the previous versions. Really love this bag!


What a sweet sister!! That color is fantastic...so feminine & fresh!


----------



## PJovie

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone & happiest 2018 to all! I’m in other forums but just did a search to see if there was an MZW thread...yay! I’ve been a long time fan & wanted to share my Christmas treat...the Crosby in all leather. Absolutely LOVE this one! The leather feels amazing....totally love this one!


Gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new leather bag.  About how much does it hold?


----------



## Kendie26

PJovie said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new leather bag.  About how much does it hold?


Thanks so much! I will post a “what fits inside” tomorrow or next day if you like....since it’s a slim profile i think it’s best to not overstuff it. I’m very minimalistic w/ what i carry (keys, iphone, small wallet or a card case, 1 lip product & that’s pretty much it...all of those things will easily fit nicely w/ some room to spare....I’m confident a larger wallet will indeed fit, but it’ll just take up more room. Are you considering this style?


----------



## PJovie

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much! I will post a “what fits inside” tomorrow or next day if you like....since it’s a slim profile i think it’s best to not overstuff it. I’m very minimalistic w/ what i carry (keys, iphone, small wallet or a card case, 1 lip product & that’s pretty much it...all of those things will easily fit nicely w/ some room to spare....I’m confident a larger wallet will indeed fit, but it’ll just take up more room. Are you considering this style?


I"m thinking about it.  I tried the Leather Small Crosby and it's not quite what I"m looking for.  In a way, it's too small for me.  But I like the size and shape of the Leather Crosby Crossbody


----------



## Purseloco

dcooney4 said:


> I keep bouncing from bag to bag in my head. There are so many I would like to try but the truth be told I don't need any. I had bought the small Sutton and was is so cute, but it was almost the exact same size as my mini tote and it was the same color, so I sent it back.  I will eventually get another just not in the same color as my mini tote. The Josie I have not seen but I know there are quite a few people who really love it. Check the measurements and see which bag truly fits your needs.


I am the same way. I am handbag greedy! I would love to use some of the smaller bags that I have but right now they are not practical for me, as work is my life, very little outside entertainment that is not related to work so I don't go to brunch or shopping outings to much anymore unless it is related to work.  Work traveling and just general business keeps me in a bigger bag and keeps my smaller bags on the shelf unfortunately.


----------



## Purseloco

Kendie26 said:


> What a sweet sister!! That color is fantastic...so feminine & fresh!


I agree! MZ Wallace does a great brown bag. The clover and the chocolate brown's are beautiful! I wasn't sure I would like the chocolate brown Hayley but I keep staring at it, I am so glad I got it.


----------



## Kendie26

PJovie said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new leather bag.  About how much does it hold?





PJovie said:


> I"m thinking about it.  I tried the Leather Small Crosby and it's not quite what I"m looking for.  In a way, it's too small for me.  But I like the size and shape of the Leather Crosby Crossbody


Just took this for you as I’m using it today for first time...but i see you tried this bag already (mine is the small all leather Crosby) & it’s not what you were looking for, which i can totally understand! This is the max amount of things I’d put inside of it because of slim/flat profile...but it works for me because this is pretty much all i carry. A chanel friend also asked me what fits inside so i included the chanel flat pouch for lip products (just for reference for her on size) but I’m actually only using the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kendie26 said:


> Just took this for you as I’m using it today for first time...but i see you tried this bag already (mine is the small all leather Crosby) & it’s not what you were looking for, which i can totally understand! This is the max amount of things I’d put inside of it because of slim/flat profile...but it works for me because this is pretty much all i carry. A chanel friend also asked me what fits inside so i included the chanel flat pouch for lip products (just for reference for her on size) but I’m actually only using the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses.



Very helpful! Thanks! Love your new bag!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Kendie26 said:


> Just took this for you as I’m using it today for first time...but i see you tried this bag already (mine is the small all leather Crosby) & it’s not what you were looking for, which i can totally understand! This is the max amount of things I’d put inside of it because of slim/flat profile...but it works for me because this is pretty much all i carry. A chanel friend also asked me what fits inside so i included the chanel flat pouch for lip products (just for reference for her on size) but I’m actually only using the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses.


love ur new bag is beautiful including all the Chanel eye candy I need that metallic wallet in black


----------



## Kendie26

LuvAllBags said:


> Very helpful! Thanks! Love your new bag!





tua said:


> love ur new bag is beautiful including all the Chanel eye candy I need that metallic wallet in black


Kindest thanks to you both!! @tua -oh i hope you find that compact wallet in black!! I really adore mine...all my best to you both & happiest 2018!


----------



## Reba

No newbies for me lately..  This oldie but goodie went shopping and blizzard prepping with me today..
Gunmetal Lizzy..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> No newbies for me lately..  This oldie but goodie went shopping and blizzard prepping with me today..
> Gunmetal Lizzy..
> View attachment 3923537


She looks so pretty perfect bag for that winter weather


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No newbies for me lately..  This oldie but goodie went shopping and blizzard prepping with me today..
> Gunmetal Lizzy..
> View attachment 3923537


I love the decoration on her.


----------



## Kendie26

Reba said:


> No newbies for me lately..  This oldie but goodie went shopping and blizzard prepping with me today..
> Gunmetal Lizzy..
> View attachment 3923537


Always loved the Lizzy bag & gunmetal color is FAB!! I also have that same mushroom charm (think it’s called mushroom-?)& it’s just the cutest addition to any bag....yours looks GREATOh, & it’s snowing here too so i laughed at your blizzard prep comment


----------



## Morisa

Question for those of you who have a Clara -- I have a Janie that I love but is just a *tad* on the small side.  I was wondering if the Clara would be a good solution to my problems, or if the jump in bag size was too much.

Officially, MZ Wallace listed the Janie as having the following dimensions:  10"W x 4"D x 8"H; 4" handle drop.  I can fit a sunglasses case, a pocket wallet, and a backup phone battery in the main compartment and that's about it. 

The Clara is listed as 10" l x 4.75" x 10" h, but the reviews of the bag suggest that it's a lot bigger. So how much stuff can you fit in a Clara?

Alternatively, if anyone has any comparisons between the Clara and a lizzy, haley, baby jane, regular jane, or frankie, that would help too since I have those bags to compare by as well!


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> Question for those of you who have a Clara -- I have a Janie that I love but is just a *tad* on the small side.  I was wondering if the Clara would be a good solution to my problems, or if the jump in bag size was too much.
> 
> Officially, MZ Wallace listed the Janie as having the following dimensions:  10"W x 4"D x 8"H; 4" handle drop.  I can fit a sunglasses case, a pocket wallet, and a backup phone battery in the main compartment and that's about it.
> 
> The Clara is listed as 10" l x 4.75" x 10" h, but the reviews of the bag suggest that it's a lot bigger. So how much stuff can you fit in a Clara?
> 
> Alternatively, if anyone has any comparisons between the Clara and a lizzy, haley, baby jane, regular jane, or frankie, that would help too since I have those bags to compare by as well!



If you like Janie’s style..next size up in similar would be Kara..see some on eBay. Holds a bit more without being too big and has that satchel look. Had a Janie and found it a tad too petite. Not sure about Clara..looks bigger.  Have several Lizzy bags. It holds more than Kara but is still compact..someone described it as clown car of handbags..small but holds a lot..great compartments..more functional than the others maybe.


----------



## Reba

In case you forgot what she looked like, this is Kara..maybe eBay or Facebook group


----------



## Morisa

Reba said:


> If you like Janie’s style..next size up in similar would be Kara..see some on eBay. Holds a bit more without being too big and has that satchel look. Had a Janie and found it a tad too petite. Not sure about Clara..looks bigger.  Have several Lizzy bags. It holds more than Kara but is still compact..someone described it as clown car of handbags..small but holds a lot..great compartments..more functional than the others maybe.



Yeah, i thought about the Kara but the problem is that the drop handles on the Kara are too big for my taste. I really like the "mini handle" look (where it's deliberate that you can't put it over your shoulder).  The Kara is pretty much the size of a baby Jane, I think?


----------



## dcooney4

Morisa said:


> Yeah, i thought about the Kara but the problem is that the drop handles on the Kara are too big for my taste. I really like the "mini handle" look (where it's deliberate that you can't put it over your shoulder).  The Kara is pretty much the size of a baby Jane, I think?


I used to have Kara’s and baby Jane’s. Kara’s handles do not fit on the shoulder. She does come with a cross body strap that is removable. She is also quite a bit smaller then baby Jane. Baby Jane has handles that can fit on the shoulder as long as you are not wearing a very puffy coat.


----------



## dcooney4

If you look in the center there is blue baby Jane with a Kara on either side.


----------



## Morisa

dcooney4 said:


> I used to have Kara’s and baby Jane’s. Kara’s handles do not fit on the shoulder. She does come with a cross body strap that is removable. She is also quite a bit smaller then baby Jane. Baby Jane has handles that can fit on the shoulder as long as you are not wearing a very puffy coat.



Thanks! Super helpful to know that the Kara is smaller than the Baby Jane.  Still not loving the 6.5" drop on the handles though, otherwise would be a good choice.  (Clearly the handle drop should be shortened to 4 or 5 inches!).  And I looked at the SM Abbey Tote but that looks to be even bigger than the Clara, even though the dimensions listed online are identical - and they have the 5.5" drop which looks a lot better to me.


----------



## mbmb

Morisa said:


> Thanks! Super helpful to know that the Kara is smaller than the Baby Jane.  Still not loving the 6" drop on the handles though, otherwise would be a good choice.  And I looked at the SM Abbey Tote but that looks to be even bigger than the Clara, even though the dimensions listed online are identical.


Small Abby Tote is not a small bag. It holds about the same amount as Haley, a bit less than Jane due to less height, but it does have small handles.


----------



## Morisa

mbmb said:


> Small Abby Tote is not a small bag. It holds about the same amount as Haley, a bit less than Jane due to less height, but it does have small handles.


That is what I suspected, thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## Reba

Morrisa...measured from top zip to handle top of Kara..


----------



## Morisa

Reba said:


> Morrisa...measured from top zip to handle top of Kara..
> View attachment 3924381


Thanks!  How do you like your Kara?


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> Thanks!  How do you like your Kara?



Have in Black and Clove.  Love. Wear hand-carry. Is great size. Can dress up or down.


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> Thanks!  How do you like your Kara?



I like mini-handle look too. Being a nylon bag fan, have you ever tried a Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack..carried without the bp straps but as a mini satchel. Is a style I like. You might like their Mini version.


----------



## Reba




----------



## Morisa

Reba said:


> I like mini-handle look too. Being a nylon bag fan, have you ever tried a Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack..carried without the bp straps but as a mini satchel. Is a style I like. You might like their Mini version.


very cute, i will have to check it out.


----------



## MNBags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the Josie Camo bag and the Small Sutton in Green Camo. I’m going to use it as a daily bag and won’t be able to buy another bag until summer. I don’t carry a whole lot... big wallet,16 oz water bottle, cosmetic bag and snacks. Any reviews on the Josie from anyone that has one? Thank you!


I have both. I think you can fit everything you want in either. The Josie is more structured, slightly larger and has two exterior pockets either of which can fit an iPhone 7+/8+.  The Josie also only comes with a shoulder strap and the Sutton only the crossbody strap. I ordered a crossbody strap from Mautto for my Josie and/or you can shorten the smutton strap for shoulder carry.  I tried to upload comparison photos - but I’m having difficulty...


----------



## MNBags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the Josie Camo bag and the Small Sutton in Green Camo. I’m going to use it as a daily bag and won’t be able to buy another bag until summer. I don’t carry a whole lot... big wallet,16 oz water bottle, cosmetic bag and snacks. Any reviews on the Josie from anyone that has one? Thank you!


Smutton v Josie pics.


----------



## MNBags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the Josie Camo bag and the Small Sutton in Green Camo. I’m going to use it as a daily bag and won’t be able to buy another bag until summer. I don’t carry a whole lot... big wallet,16 oz water bottle, cosmetic bag and snacks. Any reviews on the Josie from anyone that has one? Thank you!


----------



## MNBags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I’m trying to decide between the Josie Camo bag and the Small Sutton in Green Camo. I’m going to use it as a daily bag and won’t be able to buy another bag until summer. I don’t carry a whole lot... big wallet,16 oz water bottle, cosmetic bag and snacks. Any reviews on the Josie from anyone that has one? Thank you!



I don’t use a large wallet and I don’t have any snacks handy.  Used what I had handy to approximate what you might want to carry...


----------



## Morisa

MNBags said:


> I don’t use a large wallet and I don’t have any snacks handy.  Used what I had handy to approximate what you might want to carry...



I feel like not having snacks handy is the big tragedy out of this...


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> I feel like not having snacks handy is the big tragedy out of this...



Hmm..college kids home..nothing but..kill me..diet is going South..especially with Blizzard going on


----------



## dmc60

Feel Ya
	

		
			
		

		
	



Watching Buffy while using my gift from the kids...
Too cold for high school tomorrow, so the youngest (15) is having a Buffy marathon


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> Feel Ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924793
> 
> Watching Buffy while using my gift from the kids...
> Too cold for high school tomorrow, so the youngest (15) is having a Buffy marathon



Cept now.., they wanna share my alcohol [emoji485]...are you kidding me?  Where does it end?


----------



## dmc60

When they have their own place!  The 21-yr old said “I’m taking the Pinot” as he left to go dog sit.  The oldest one (36) BOUGHT me some wine for Christmas.
Actually, he bought me a sweet little Dooney & Burke when I was finally done with a diaper bag.... I guess he WAS paying attention!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> When they have their own place!  The 21-yr old said “I’m taking the Pinot” as he left to go dog sit.  The oldest one (36) BOUGHT me some wine for Christmas.
> Actually, he bought me a sweet little Dooney & Burke when I was finally done with a diaper bag.... I guess he WAS paying attention!



Mine..all 21-ish..boy, girl, and boyfriend (Home for the holidays [emoji849]) snowed in, see legal age + blizzard = we share. At this point.., if we all make it out alive..it will be a win..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Mine..all 21-ish..boy, girl, and boyfriend (Home for the holidays [emoji849]) snowed in, see legal age + blizzard = we share. At this point.., if we all make it out alive..it will be a win..


Mine is back at college due to swimming competition. I have no excuse other then I am suddenly sick as of yesterday and I found a stash of cookies. The worst part is I got a delivery from mz during the snow storm but I keep sneezing so I don't want to take it out of the plastic till I'm better. I took my allergy med but it did nothing for this  cold. Tonight I have to go to an opening to I need to do something to some sneezing at least for an hour. It is crazy freezing out. I will carry my leather mz Wallace studded ink angus pouch I think.


----------



## Reba

Looking at that Magnet Coco. Saw in person at Flat of the Hill..know I love.., but, am trying to be good. But, will I kick myself later?


----------



## AlohaGirl01

MNBags said:


> Smutton v Josie pics.



Thank you so much for the photos and info! I think I'm leaning towards the smutton now...or maybe a medium Crosby. It's so hard to decide when you can only choose one.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Looking at that Magnet Coco. Saw in person at Flat of the Hill..know I love.., but, am trying to be good. But, will I kick myself later?


I apologize for telling you about it.  I thought you were just trying not to buy things that were on sale but not truly on your wish list.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Looking at that Magnet Coco. Saw in person at Flat of the Hill..know I love.., but, am trying to be good. But, will I kick myself later?[/QUOTE


. I can say Grey could get denim transfer. Would it really match a lot of your wardrobe?  Money in the bank is always nice. Hope that helped.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Looking at that Magnet Coco. Saw in person at Flat of the Hill..know I love.., but, am trying to be good. But, will I kick myself later?



Get it! You have been so good! [emoji173]️[emoji48][emoji56]


----------



## LuvAllBags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> Thank you so much for the photos and info! I think I'm leaning towards the smutton now...or maybe a medium Crosby. It's so hard to decide when you can only choose one.



FWIW, Crosby is awesome and gets my vote! I personally love Magnet if you can do gold hardware.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Hmm..college kids home..nothing but..kill me..diet is going South..especially with Blizzard going on


Snow storms increase the appetite and cause all diets to go off kilter.  Didn't you know?  Apparently they can also result in non-essential MZW bag purchases


----------



## dcooney4

I tried putting my things in the jordon crossbody to see if they fit and they do . Only the large tumi wallet needs to stand up in order to fit but it still closes with ease. It is a very practical bag and classy. The only thing I don’t like is the magnetic closure on the back pocket where I would like to put my phone and glasses ,but I think I can get used to it. It does not give me the thrill my bailey does when I look at it , but it lays beautifully against the body . It will probably look best with my spring stuff as my winter jacket is blue and it might be a bit much blue. It is super light weight . My phone fits too but I needed it to take the picture.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

LuvAllBags said:


> FWIW, Crosby is awesome and gets my vote! I personally love Magnet if you can do gold hardware.



I think that's the one I'm going to get! I do love GH!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> FWIW, Crosby is awesome and gets my vote! I personally love Magnet if you can do gold hardware.


I think the two are similar in size but Crosby has more organization, multiple strap options, and all of the lightweight mushiness of the smutton!


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> FWIW, Crosby is awesome and gets my vote! I personally love Magnet if you can do gold hardware.


And I also agree with Luv on color. Magnet is beautiful and a great neutral alternative to black!


----------



## LuvAllBags

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I think that's the one I'm going to get! I do love GH!





MNBags said:


> I think the two are similar in size but Crosby has more organization, multiple strap options, and all of the lightweight mushiness of the smutton!



Yes, all similar in size, and as MNBags said, you just get so much more with the Crosby. More organization, more strap options. Such a great bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I tried putting my things in the jordon crossbody to see if they fit and they do . Only the large tumi wallet needs to stand up in order to fit but it still closes with ease. It is a very practical bag and classy. The only thing I don’t like is the magnetic closure on the back pocket where I would like to put my phone and glasses ,but I think I can get used to it. It does not give me the thrill my bailey does when I look at it , but it lays beautifully against the body . It will probably look best with my spring stuff as my winter jacket is blue and it might be a bit much blue. It is super light weight . My phone fits too but I needed it to take the picture.



Why can’t you use back magnetic Pocket for phone and glasses?  Afraid they could fall out?  I really like the clean lines of this bag....think I need a tad more space though...

Was at a Nordies with my daughter today..they had a few Navy/Dawn bags..her comment was..why don’t they make every bag in Navy with gold..they would all sell...      true...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Why can’t you use back magnetic Pocket for phone and glasses?  Afraid they could fall out?  I really like the clean lines of this bag....think I need a tad more space though...
> 
> Was at a Nordies with my daughter today..they had a few Navy/Dawn bags..her comment was..why don’t they make every bag in Navy with gold..they would all sell...      true...


The exact opposite as I wanted no closure at all. I am still a bit undecided on it. If it were just a tiny bit wider it would be great. Usually I use a smaller wallet and then it would fit great, but I just had them put the zip tab back on the wallet . This is the second time I have had it happen so I thought I had better start rotating wallets . It is not an Mz wallet. I agree with your daughter they should make in all the shapes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Why can’t you use back magnetic Pocket for phone and glasses?  Afraid they could fall out?  I really like the clean lines of this bag....think I need a tad more space though...
> 
> Was at a Nordies with my daughter today..they had a few Navy/Dawn bags..her comment was..why don’t they make every bag in Navy with gold..they would all sell...      true...



I like how she thinks! Agree! Navy with gold hw should be a staple for them. Whenever I use my Navy MZ bags, I enjoy them so much.


----------



## dcooney4

What was your favorite purchase from Mz new or preloved ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What was your favorite purchase from Mz new or preloved ?



Good question!  I guess I would have to give it to the work-horse Gunmetal Lizzy. Worn absolutely most, through worst weather, and while most don’t see as prettiest style...is the most practical for me.  
Have thought about what I really want and need next. Navy Blue/Dawn..gold hardware in a small to medium sized bag (not too small)..

Yours?  And, what’s on your wish list?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Good question!  I guess I would have to give it to the work-horse Gunmetal Lizzy. Worn absolutely most, through worst weather, and while most don’t see as prettiest style...is the most practical for me.
> Have thought about what I really want and need next. Navy Blue/Dawn..gold hardware in a small to medium sized bag (not too small)..
> 
> Yours?  And, what’s on your wish list?


I love your Lizzy too.I wore mine to much that I got tired of it and sold it. Now  I wish they would reissue it. I am not sure what I would want. Still have not used my new crossbody on my first day up and about. I brought my mini metro out today. I was just wondering what has become everyone’s favorite there are so many styles now it gets confusing. I love the metallic colored metro but those longer straps do not stay on my shoulder.


----------



## dcooney4

I have a credit at the small boutique so if they get something in that I know is really workable I will jump on it.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> What was your favorite purchase from Mz new or preloved ?



I think my favorite is the Pink Lava Metro Tote that I bought new during the Advent event a few years ago.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> What was your favorite purchase from Mz new or preloved ?



Good question: Out of the 15 MZW bags and 3 MZW accessories that I've purchased since discovering the brand in 2013 (I think), here is my answer:

Favorite: Kerry James Marshall metro. (It's gorgeous! Although I would love it more if the handles were shorter, like the small metros.)

2nd Favorite: Bea in Anthracite. (I love the shape and the pleats.)

Least Favorite: small roxy. (I really wanted to love this bag, but I just can't make it work.)

Least Favorite accessory: Greta wallet in berry leather. The back zipper isn't gusseted and it's hard to access coins. (I have another a later version of the Greta which I like much better.)


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> Good question: Out of the 15 MZW bags and 3 MZW accessories that I've purchased since discovering the brand in 2013 (I think), here is my answer:
> 
> Favorite: Kerry James Marshall metro. (It's gorgeous! Although I would love it more if the handles were shorter, like the small metros.)
> 
> 2nd Favorite: Bea in Anthracite. (I love the shape and the pleats.)
> 
> Least Favorite: small roxy. (I really wanted to love this bag, but I just can't make it work.)
> 
> Least Favorite accessory: Greta wallet in berry leather. The back zipper isn't gusseted and it's hard to access coins. (I have another a later version of the Greta which I like much better.)


What about small Roxy didn’t work for you?


----------



## Reba

I like the Small Roxy. Have 3.., but have tired of the style. Trying to wait it out a bit.., but, haven’t been reaching for them myself.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> What about small Roxy didn’t work for you?



It was too small and too boxy for me. I'm tall (5'10) so the "boxy" shape of the Jane with the longer strap drop works. But I noticed with the small roxy, it felt like I was carrying a box under my arms. LOL. And, it was boxy when I used the crossbody strap, too. (I realized that I prefer crossbody bags lay flat against my body.) I didn't care for the outside pockets either. They were a tad too small to be useful IMO. On a positive note, the bag is moto (I'm always a fan of black with silver HW.)


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> I like the Small Roxy. Have 3.., but have tired of the style. Trying to wait it out a bit.., but, haven’t been reaching for them myself.



I think it was one of your posts that inspired me to try that style. [emoji846] I'm glad it works for you. It seems like I'm of the minority opinion on this one.


----------



## dcooney4

What style have you held onto the longest? For me it is the Paige.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What style have you held onto the longest? For me it is the Paige.



I gave up on Paige rather quickly because of it’s slim depth.., would like to retry. Also, didn’t like my Paige’s silver hw with no red trim. 

Lizzy has been my longest mainstay...


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> What style have you held onto the longest? For me it is the Paige.



Hmm, I can't make the Paige work for me either. Maybe because I'm overstuffing it, I don't know. 

To answer your question, I've kept all of the styles that I've purchased. I've let go of certain colors, but haven't completely given up on a certain style...yet. When I'm on the verge of giving up on a style, I let my Mom try it out. She's currently trying Alice and Mia. I have the Jane, Alice, Mia, small, medium, and large metro, metro backpack, Bea, Paige, small Sutton, Greta wallet, and Angus pouch)


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hmm, I can't make the Paige work for me either. Maybe because I'm overstuffing it, I don't know.
> 
> To answer your question, I've kept all of the styles that I've purchased. I've let go of certain colors, but haven't completely given up on a certain style...yet. When I'm on the verge of giving up on a style, I let my Mom try it out. She's currently trying Alice and Mia. I have the Jane, Alice, Mia, small, medium, and large metro, metro backpack, Bea, Paige, small Sutton, Greta wallet, and Angus pouch)



Alice was my first MZ. Navy with gold..omg..wish I didn’t sell..but, my darn shoulder..which, still hurts every day of my life...


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Alice was my first MZ. Navy with gold..omg..wish I didn’t sell..but, my darn shoulder..which, still hurts every day of my life...



Oooh, that sounds pretty! So, you found Alice heavy? The flat leather straps seemed to lighten the load for me.


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Oooh, that sounds pretty! So, you found Alice heavy? The flat leather straps seemed to lighten the load for me.



Because of my shoulder, most of my bags I hand-carry or cross-body carry. Alice was too long to hand-carry and, while the straps were comfy wide and flat...somehow the drop wasn’t comfy on that shoulder. Sometimes my shoulder does ok for a while with a longer strap that I can rest my arm into almost like an arm sling (ha ha) which is why Coco has been calling my name lately. Other than that...it’s usually short handles or backpacks..or crossbodies...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Because of my shoulder, most of my bags I hand-carry or cross-body carry. Alice was too long to hand-carry and, while the straps were comfy wide and flat...somehow the drop wasn’t comfy on that shoulder. Sometimes my shoulder does ok for a while with a longer strap that I can rest my arm into almost like an arm sling (ha ha) which is why Coco has been calling my name lately. Other than that...it’s usually short handles or backpacks..or crossbodies...


Alice didn’t work for me either. I really liked it but every time I would turn around I would hit someone with it.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Because of my shoulder, most of my bags I hand-carry or cross-body carry. Alice was too long to hand-carry and, while the straps were comfy wide and flat...somehow the drop wasn’t comfy on that shoulder. Sometimes my shoulder does ok for a while with a longer strap that I can rest my arm into almost like an arm sling (ha ha) which is why Coco has been calling my name lately. Other than that...it’s usually short handles or backpacks..or crossbodies...



How awful! I'm sorry for your shoulder pain. [emoji255]


----------



## dcooney4

It is funny how one bag can work great for one person and not at all for another. Small Roxy works fine for me but I tend to grab Bailey the most with the two Paige’s in seconds . Last year I tracked my bag usage by putting a little mark next to a bags name each day I used. I had some surprising results. Of all my bags , LV included it Bailey that was used the most.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> It is funny how one bag can work great for one person and not at all for another. Small Roxy works fine for me but I tend to grab Bailey the most with the two Paige’s in seconds . Last year I tracked my bag usage by putting a little mark next to a bags name each day I used. I had some surprising results. Of all my bags , LV included it Bailey that was used the most.



I'm intrigued by what works and what doesn't, also. I tracked my bag usage last year. My only MZW bags that made my "top 10" were Anthracite Jane (#6) and Anthracite Bea (#9). Crazy!


----------



## Reba

This year my biggest bags (same style) were used the most, ..which, I also 50% of the time throw on my shoulder while I use...the Barrington Gifts Savannah Tote..crazy..never would have predicted that, but, it’s so darn light and interior pockets distribute the weight of contents in a way that make it spread out maybe?  Just works.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> This year my biggest bags (same style) were used the most, ..which, I also 50% of the time throw on my shoulder while I use...the Barrington Gifts Savannah Tote..crazy..never would have predicted that, but, it’s so darn light and interior pockets distribute the weight of contents in a way that make it spread out maybe?  Just works.


It’s a really nice tote.


----------



## hedur

I've been on the hunt for a nylon cross body travel bag and I'm hoping the small Crosby (Smosby?) is it!  This was totally unexpected because I was looking at Prada or anything "premiere" but there's something about that smushy Oxford quilting!  I've loved my Celine Trio for sightseeing but the thin strap, and assured rain on an upcoming trip, has made me delve into the nylon world.

I've seen the official photos and a couple shots here, but no side shots that show how it rests on an actual body when at least partially full.  Do any of you lovely Smosby owners have some action shots?  Much appreciated!


----------



## dcooney4

hedur said:


> I've been on the hunt for a nylon cross body travel bag and I'm hoping the small Crosby (Smosby?) is it!  This was totally unexpected because I was looking at Prada or anything "premiere" but there's something about that smushy Oxford quilting!  I've loved my Celine Trio for sightseeing but the thin strap, and assured rain on an upcoming trip, has made me delve into the nylon world.
> 
> I've seen the official photos and a couple shots here, but no side shots that show how it rests on an actual body when at least partially full.  Do any of you lovely Smosby owners have some action shots?  Much appreciated!


I don’t have one but am curious too.


----------



## bagsncakes

dcooney4 said:


> It is funny how one bag can work great for one person and not at all for another. Small Roxy works fine for me but I tend to grab Bailey the most with the two Paige’s in seconds . Last year I tracked my bag usage by putting a little mark next to a bags name each day I used. I had some surprising results. Of all my bags , LV included it Bailey that was used the most.



I use my Ash Janie the most. The size is perfect. It looks small but hold a ton!


----------



## Reba

I have a question. Does anyone have a good size comparison for Bailey, Paige and Abbey Crossbody. I have gotten confused along the way. I know Janie is smaller in length than all of these but chubbier..4” depth..but when I look at measurements I get confused on the others


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> I have a question. Does anyone have a good size comparison for Bailey, Paige and Abbey Crossbody. I have gotten confused along the way. I know Janie is smaller in length than all of these but chubbier..4” depth..but when I look at measurements I get confused on the others


I don't own any of 3 mentioned but I would ranked them as such from small to large; abbey cross body-Bailey-Paige.  From the 3, I prefer Paige bc it fits a lot. Although it has a shallow depth, I was able to fit all my daily essentials including large wallet, umbrella, and water bottle


----------



## ms p

Had Abbey xbody and Bailey. Agree with Tua from smallest to largest is Abbey xbody -> Bailey -> Paige


----------



## dcooney4

I ended up sending the Jordon crossbody back. When I felt better I took a really good look at it. The front pocket was sewn weird and couldn't straighten out on the side where the zipper pulls closed. I am going to stick with buying them in person.


----------



## rabrabrn

Is anyone over the moon in love with  the Dahlia colour?  I am looking at the backpack on sale in that colour.  I know monitors can change the colour, and I do not have a store close to me that carries MZ Wallace, so cannot pop in to check it out.


----------



## dcooney4

rabrabrn said:


> Is anyone over the moon in love with  the Dahlia colour?  I am looking at the backpack on sale in that colour.  I know monitors can change the colour, and I do not have a store close to me that carries MZ Wallace, so cannot pop in to check it out.


I have not seen it either. I am very curious too.


----------



## dcooney4

I was walking shopping behind two women a few minutes ago. One had a Prada backpack and the other had the Mz in the Oxford in blue camo. It looked really good. I don’t often see any Mz near me.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I have a question. Does anyone have a good size comparison for Bailey, Paige and Abbey Crossbody. I have gotten confused along the way. I know Janie is smaller in length than all of these but chubbier..4” depth..but when I look at measurements I get confused on the others



I don't have bailey, but I have paige and abbey xbody.  Abbey xbody is small-- to me it's a step up from pippa because of the nice pockets, but quite a bit smaller than paige.  I don't have janie anymore, but I do have a mini chelsea which I think is similar to janie.  If you want pics of that next to abbey xbody let me know.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

@mariposa08  they all look so cute especially that abbey cross body


----------



## Reba

Just scored myself the Mallard Coco on the Sale..yeah!  My birthday is coming up..Happy Bday to me..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just scored myself the Mallard Coco on the Sale..yeah!  My birthday is coming up..Happy Bday to me..


Omg you lucky girl!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Omg you lucky girl!



I know!  Don’t even know why I looked.., my son left for school, was feeling melancholy about him going...turned to purses as a cheer up...of course...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I know!  Don’t even know why I looked.., my son left for school, was feeling melancholy about him going...turned to purses as a cheer up...of course...


Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Can I ask where you found it?



MZ threw up a bunch of last minute deals today..leftovers?  $146..so happy..almost paid full at Flat of the Hill Christmas week..

If you are interested in that bag, watch Flat of the Hill Facebook this week..maybe their Sale will Be this week?


----------



## dcooney4

I’m so happy for you! Can’t wait to see pictures.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I’m so happy for you! Can’t wait to see pictures.



Maybe getting here tomorrow, we will see.., pics if so..[emoji4]


----------



## Kalala97

hedur said:


> I've been on the hunt for a nylon cross body travel bag and I'm hoping the small Crosby (Smosby?) is it!  This was totally unexpected because I was looking at Prada or anything "premiere" but there's something about that smushy Oxford quilting!  I've loved my Celine Trio for sightseeing but the thin strap, and assured rain on an upcoming trip, has made me delve into the nylon world.
> 
> I've seen the official photos and a couple shots here, but no side shots that show how it rests on an actual body when at least partially full.  Do any of you lovely Smosby owners have some action shots?  Much appreciated!


I just started using my new smosby and love it! It’s the perfect size for everyday and super light. I’m also glad I exchanged the leather smosby for the Magnet Oxford since it started to rain here lately, I wasn’t afraid of it getting wet or messed up. I think the quilting and gold (on mine) hardware actually makes it look more premiere. I’ll try to post some pictures later.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just scored myself the Mallard Coco on the Sale..yeah!  My birthday is coming up..Happy Bday to me..



Yesssss!!! Hope you [emoji173]️ it. I am obsessed with Mallard.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kalala97 said:


> I just started using my new smosby and love it! It’s the perfect size for everyday and super light. I’m also glad I exchanged the leather smosby for the Magnet Oxford since it started to rain here lately, I wasn’t afraid of it getting wet or messed up. I think the quilting and gold (on mine) hardware actually makes it look more premiere. I’ll try to post some pictures later.



Hooray! I like my Magnet Smosby too. It is a great weekend size for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Can I ask where you found it?





Reba said:


> MZ threw up a bunch of last minute deals today..leftovers?  $146..so happy..almost paid full at Flat of the Hill Christmas week..
> 
> If you are interested in that bag, watch Flat of the Hill Facebook this week..maybe their Sale will Be this week?



Yep! They must have processed a ton of returns because they added a bunch of great things back in yesterday including Coco, Small Abbey in Dawn, and all 3 colors of the Advent Jane Satchel.


----------



## Reba

Coco came..love it.   Tried on. The leather strap drop seems great, and Crossbody will work too. Packed it up. Will take out later on errands with leather strap. I think it’s roomier than Paige, but similar..love the big back pocket..and front pockets are useful..smaller have tissue pack, lippies, big holds my phone and keys. Back pocket you could put phone if you have an XL one.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Coco came..love it.   Tried on. The leather strap drop seems great, and Crossbody will work too. Packed it up. Will take out later on errands with leather strap. I think it’s roomier than Paige, but similar..love the big back pocket..and front pockets are useful..smaller have tissue pack, lippies, big holds my phone and keys. Back pocket you could put phone if you have an XL one.
> View attachment 3933304


It’s really beautiful! Outstanding color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Coco came..love it.   Tried on. The leather strap drop seems great, and Crossbody will work too. Packed it up. Will take out later on errands with leather strap. I think it’s roomier than Paige, but similar..love the big back pocket..and front pockets are useful..smaller have tissue pack, lippies, big holds my phone and keys. Back pocket you could put phone if you have an XL one.
> View attachment 3933304



A beauty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It’s really beautiful! Outstanding color!



I do love the color. I think it will go with everything and be used a lot...


----------



## Reba

FYI girls..Coco’s leather strap drop over Big puffer...


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> FYI girls..Coco’s leather strap drop over Big puffer...
> View attachment 3933572



This looks great on you.  Very helpful to see a mod shot too.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> This looks great on you.  Very helpful to see a mod shot too.



Thank you.., wore on shoulder on a long Homegoods back to campus shopping  trip yesterday. Stayed on shoulder comfortably! [emoji172]


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Coco came..love it.   Tried on. The leather strap drop seems great, and Crossbody will work too. Packed it up. Will take out later on errands with leather strap. I think it’s roomier than Paige, but similar..love the big back pocket..and front pockets are useful..smaller have tissue pack, lippies, big holds my phone and keys. Back pocket you could put phone if you have an XL one.
> View attachment 3933304


Wow!  Coco looks amazing in Mallard.  That must have come and gone really fast on the website!  Enjoy!


----------



## Twin Mom

Does anyone have the micro sutton or plan on getting one?  I'm wondering how much it can really hold.  On the MZW site it looks really small but the description says it will hold a wallet and sunglasses.  I think the smutton is too big for a going out bag!


----------



## Reba

Twin Mom said:


> Does anyone have the micro sutton or plan on getting one?  I'm wondering how much it can really hold.  On the MZW site it looks really small but the description says it will hold a wallet and sunglasses.  I think the smutton is too big for a going out bag!



Don’t have micro..., but, have Small.., Small is an everyday kind of bag..holds quite a bit..but, to hold just a few things for a night out..I think micro looks great..it probably would hold glasses and wallet with the dimensions listed, but still look petite..kind of like Janie..if you are familiar with that style


----------



## MNBags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yesssss!!! Hope you [emoji173]️ it. I am obsessed with Mallard.


I  the color too!  I am surprised at how "neutral" yet rich the color is - in both the bedford and oxford.


----------



## maria415

Hi all, new here.  I've been trying to decide which MZ Wallace tote to purchase.  It's for work and ideally able to fit my rather large and clunky work laptop.  Based on the size of my laptop and the size of the bags, it looks like the following may work: Large Abbey, Kate, and Belle.  Unfortunately, none of these bags are available anywhere near me so I can't see them before I buy.  Any advice?  I emailed MZ Wallace and they seem to be steering me towards the Kate, but Im not too keen on the multiple pockets in front - I like the 2 pocket look.  Thoughts?


----------



## flgirlinsydney

psucutie said:


> Crosby is love love love.  Will write more later but here are some pictures.  It is perfection.


Is this the large Crosby? Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

maria415 said:


> Hi all, new here.  I've been trying to decide which MZ Wallace tote to purchase.  It's for work and ideally able to fit my rather large and clunky work laptop.  Based on the size of my laptop and the size of the bags, it looks like the following may work: Large Abbey, Kate, and Belle.  Unfortunately, none of these bags are available anywhere near me so I can't see them before I buy.  Any advice?  I emailed MZ Wallace and they seem to be steering me towards the Kate, but Im not too keen on the multiple pockets in front - I like the 2 pocket look.  Thoughts?


Look on the photos only section it might give you some ideas. I don't do bigger bags so I don't know the answer. The link for the photos is on page one of this thread.


----------



## greycat64

maria415 said:


> Hi all, new here.  I've been trying to decide which MZ Wallace tote to purchase.  It's for work and ideally able to fit my rather large and clunky work laptop.  Based on the size of my laptop and the size of the bags, it looks like the following may work: Large Abbey, Kate, and Belle.  Unfortunately, none of these bags are available anywhere near me so I can't see them before I buy.  Any advice?  I emailed MZ Wallace and they seem to be steering me towards the Kate, but Im not too keen on the multiple pockets in front - I like the 2 pocket look.  Thoughts?


What size is your laptop?  I've been told that the Crosby Traveler will hold a 15 inch.


----------



## jpezmom

maria415 said:


> Hi all, new here.  I've been trying to decide which MZ Wallace tote to purchase.  It's for work and ideally able to fit my rather large and clunky work laptop.  Based on the size of my laptop and the size of the bags, it looks like the following may work: Large Abbey, Kate, and Belle.  Unfortunately, none of these bags are available anywhere near me so I can't see them before I buy.  Any advice?  I emailed MZ Wallace and they seem to be steering me towards the Kate, but Im not too keen on the multiple pockets in front - I like the 2 pocket look.  Thoughts?


I have the Kate and do use it for work (especially when traveling) as it easily holds my laptop plus cords, mouse, etc.  I love how roomy it is and find the pockets super useful for the laptop accessories and everything else I tend to carry!  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## psucutie

flgirlinsydney said:


> Is this the large Crosby? Thanks!


I dont know when this was from, but I never owned the large crosby


----------



## briallie

Hi! 
Does anyone here have the Madelyn Backpack? I am looking for a good review. Wondering if it would be a good choice for Disney...and traveling in general??


----------



## dcooney4

I really like some of their new items. I hope the boutique near me gets some in.


----------



## dcooney4

briallie said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone here have the Madelyn Backpack? I am looking for a good review. Wondering if it would be a good choice for Disney...and traveling in general??


I don't have any of their backpacks yet. Maybe run a search of the thread.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I really like some of their new items. I hope the boutique near me gets some in.



The Atmosphere color is fresh and pretty; but, my ocd would kick in overdrive [emoji599][emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The Atmosphere color is fresh and pretty; but, my ocd would kick in overdrive [emoji599][emoji6]


Me too! I like the soho tote in camo, but will wait to see reviews as people try it out.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Me too! I like the soho tote in camo, but will wait to see reviews as people try it out.



The hidden exterior pockets on that are pretty neat...


----------



## makn808

I almost like the hidden zips better than an outside zip. On a bag that's non pleated and flat, I'd be afraid of my keys poking through the nylon making it look weird and bumpy. With the hidden zips hopefully keys will buldge in vs out.


----------



## Reba

makn808 said:


> I almost like the hidden zips better than an outside zip. On a bag that's non pleated and flat, I'd be afraid of my keys poking through the nylon making it look weird and bumpy. With the hidden zips hopefully keys will buldge in vs out.



Hmm..good point..I don’t like that [emoji102] look either...forgot another reason those drapey pleats are so ingenious...


----------



## hipnycmom

Twin Mom said:


> Does anyone have the micro sutton or plan on getting one?  I'm wondering how much it can really hold.  On the MZW site it looks really small but the description says it will hold a wallet and sunglasses.  I think the smutton is too big for a going out bag!


I have the micro and a number of smalls. It is much smaller than the small, but can definitely hold a long wallet, sunglasses and some small items (hand sanitizer, lipstick, car keys).  I think it is the perfect size for when you want to carry the bare minimum - great for running errands, going to the movies, enjoying a night out. I also have the micro metro and prefer the shape of the sutton which is more rectangular and therefore taller, vs the metro which is kind of short and pyramidal.


----------



## Minne Bags

Hi Ladies! For those who were able to fit the original small metro tote over your shoulder, does the newer version of the small metro tote fit, too? (I know that the capacity changed, but I'm wondering if the shoulder drop decreased.)


----------



## morejunkny

maria415 said:


> Hi all, new here.  I've been trying to decide which MZ Wallace tote to purchase.  It's for work and ideally able to fit my rather large and clunky work laptop.  Based on the size of my laptop and the size of the bags, it looks like the following may work: Large Abbey, Kate, and Belle.  Unfortunately, none of these bags are available anywhere near me so I can't see them before I buy.  Any advice?  I emailed MZ Wallace and they seem to be steering me towards the Kate, but Im not too keen on the multiple pockets in front - I like the 2 pocket look.  Thoughts?



I agree with Jpezmom, the Kate has worked well for me when I have to carry my 13" laptop and other papers around. I do not carry a separate handbag. I also have the Belle but find it much too heavy even when empty, and unbearably heavy when loaded with my laptop.


----------



## LuvAllBags

maria415 said:


> Hi all, new here.  I've been trying to decide which MZ Wallace tote to purchase.  It's for work and ideally able to fit my rather large and clunky work laptop.  Based on the size of my laptop and the size of the bags, it looks like the following may work: Large Abbey, Kate, and Belle.  Unfortunately, none of these bags are available anywhere near me so I can't see them before I buy.  Any advice?  I emailed MZ Wallace and they seem to be steering me towards the Kate, but Im not too keen on the multiple pockets in front - I like the 2 pocket look.  Thoughts?



Hi! I like the Large Crosby best and I’ve tried all of the above except Lg Abbey. It is lightweight but still holds a ton, with separate section for laptop. Kate and Belle are heavy to me. Large Abbey is HUGE.


----------



## LuvAllBags

flgirlinsydney said:


> Is this the large Crosby? Thanks!



I have the Lg Crosby. Can I answer any questions for you?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The hidden exterior pockets on that are pretty neat...



Agree those pockets are cool.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New stuff is always exciting! I like the glazed linen Smabbey [emoji7] and the Atmosphere Crosby stuff. That coral lining! The Jordan Tote is interesting. 

I hope the coral lining means we’ll see coral bags at some point!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> New stuff is always exciting! I like the glazed linen Smabbey [emoji7] and the Atmosphere Crosby stuff. That coral lining! The Jordan Tote is interesting.
> 
> I hope the coral lining means we’ll see coral bags at some point!



I like the glazed linen Smabbey, too. But  folks say it's heavy in Bedford, right? I'm guessing that the glazed linen would be even heavier...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Hi Ladies! For those who were able to fit the original small metro tote over your shoulder, does the newer version of the small metro tote fit, too? (I know that the capacity changed, but I'm wondering if the shoulder drop decreased.)



I want to say the new drop is shorter. Will check tomorrow. I have both sizes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> I like the glazed linen Smabbey, too. But  folks say it's heavy in Bedford, right? I'm guessing that the glazed linen would be even heavier...



Yeah I fear the weight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

briallie said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone here have the Madelyn Backpack? I am looking for a good review. Wondering if it would be a good choice for Disney...and traveling in general??



Hi, no but have seen in person. Super pretty but seemed small, IMO. Depends on how much you need to carry.


----------



## dcooney4

The glazed linen looks so pretty but reminds me of the fabric that used to rub off and turn black. I hope it doesn't but I will wait and see how people enjoy the bags and then jump if all is good. This time there are few that I find interesting.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> The glazed linen looks so pretty but reminds me of the fabric that used to rub off and turn black. I hope it doesn't but I will wait and see how people enjoy the bags and then jump if all is good. This time there are few that I find interesting.



I believe the coating on this is just like last season’s coated linen. It’s not like the old Mica that flaked and peeled, at least I don’t think so. I saw last year’s coated linen and it was very much like the coated twill where the coating seems to be infused with the fabric.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I believe the coating on this is just like last season’s coated linen. It’s not like the old Mica that flaked and peeled, at least I don’t think so. I saw last year’s coated linen and it was very much like the coated twill where the coating seems to be infused with the fabric.


Oh then I am truly intrigued.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh then I am truly intrigued.



Looks nice on that Bailey...


----------



## maria415

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi! I like the Large Crosby best and I’ve tried all of the above except Lg Abbey. It is lightweight but still holds a ton, with separate section for laptop. Kate and Belle are heavy to me. Large Abbey is HUGE.



You were right - I ordered the Kate from Bloomies because they didn't have it in my store and I wanted to see it and I just couldn't deal with how heavy it is!  Is the Belle similarly heavy?  I'm bummed because I *love* how it looks more than the quilted Crosby, but I don't like lugging heavy bags. 

I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage instead because you can't beat that on the weight.  I just wish it had more organization in the pockets. :-/  I'm not completely sold though...I'm still on the lookout!


----------



## Reba

maria415 said:


> You were right - I ordered the Kate from Bloomies because they didn't have it in my store and I wanted to see it and I just couldn't deal with how heavy it is!  Is the Belle similarly heavy?  I'm bummed because I *love* how it looks more than the quilted Crosby, but I don't like lugging heavy bags.
> 
> I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage instead because you can't beat that on the weight.  I just wish it had more organization in the pockets. :-/



The Crosby line is so so lightweight..before you can’t return that Longchamp, try a Crosby!  You need the organization....


----------



## dcooney4

It’s not Mz but I picked this up for a bit of metallic till my local guy gets some new Mz in so I can use my credit. This stays on my shoulder with my puffy jacket.


----------



## Reba

Ooh..that is pretty [emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]two thumbs up!


----------



## mika7777777

Hello, first time posting on the MZ Wallace thread. I got the medium Sutton about a month ago, and absolutely love it. Now I want the small Sutton, but not sure about the color. I love the metallic color, and I was wondering about the Steel Metallic. I've searched for pictures all over the web, and in some it looks like light/medium silver, but in some, it looks like daker silver. For example, on the MZ Wallace site, it looks more on a daker side:

https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2881027/steel-metallic-small-sutton/1751.html

Whereas on Saks, it looks very light:

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...e=MZ+Wallace&Ntt=mz+wallace&N=0&bmUID=m4d8Hlk

I really like darker metallic color. So I also tried to see if there were any darker metallic color Suttons available in the past. Although I did not find a Sutton, I found other MA Wallace designs with darker metallic color(s) that look gorgous. Anybody know what colors those are, and if Sutton was ever made in those colors? If so, I might watch eBay, Poshmark, etc...

https://poshmark.com/listing/MZ-Wallace-Pewter-Metallic-Pouch-5a5029e431a376ddac0196ba
https://poshmark.com/listing/MZ-Wallace-Steel-Metro-59dbf236291a35870600f696

TIA!!


----------



## mariposa08

mika7777777 said:


> Hello, first time posting on the MZ Wallace thread. I got the medium Sutton about a month ago, and absolutely love it. Now I want the small Sutton, but not sure about the color. I love the metallic color, and I was wondering about the Steel Metallic. I've searched for pictures all over the web, and in some it looks like light/medium silver, but in some, it looks like daker silver. For example, on the MZ Wallace site, it looks more on a daker side:
> 
> https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/2881027/steel-metallic-small-sutton/1751.html
> 
> Whereas on Saks, it looks very light:
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447052170&R=849835006074&P_name=MZ+Wallace&Ntt=mz+wallace&N=0&bmUID=m4d8Hlk
> 
> I really like darker metallic color. So I also tried to see if there were any darker metallic color Suttons available in the past. Although I did not find a Sutton, I found other MA Wallace designs with darker metallic color(s) that look gorgous. Anybody know what colors those are, and if Sutton was ever made in those colors? If so, I might watch eBay, Poshmark, etc...
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/MZ-Wallace-Pewter-Metallic-Pouch-5a5029e431a376ddac0196ba
> https://poshmark.com/listing/MZ-Wallace-Steel-Metro-59dbf236291a35870600f696
> 
> TIA!!



The first picture of the mini metro is steel.  The quilted savoy is liquid gunmetal. 
I'm a huge fan of steel-- I have small and medium sutton, plus large metro in steel. 
It does look different depending on the light, but IMO it's very pretty.
The only other metallic that was released was chrome and it was like chipotle burrito shiny.

Here are some pics of my steel bags


----------



## mika7777777

mariposa08 said:


> The first picture of the mini metro is steel.  The quilted savoy is liquid gunmetal.
> I'm a huge fan of steel-- I have small and medium sutton, plus large metro in steel.
> It does look different depending on the light, but IMO it's very pretty.
> The only other metallic that was released was chrome and it was like chipotle burrito shiny.
> 
> Here are some pics of my steel bags


mariposa08,
Thank you very much for your reply and sharing the pictures!! Your Sutton looks very pretty. And it makes sense that the silver looks different depending on the light. It seems in the shade, it is more muted and on a medium/darker side, but when the light hits, it looks lighter, like in your second picture?

And thank you very much for letting me know that the only other metallic was Chrome. I've seen pictures of it, and it looks too shiny for my taste. I much prefer the Steel.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> mariposa08,
> Thank you very much for your reply and sharing the pictures!! Your Sutton looks very pretty. And it makes sense that the silver looks different depending on the light. It seems in the shade, it is more muted and on a medium/darker side, but when the light hits, it looks lighter, like in your second picture?
> 
> And thank you very much for letting me know that the only other metallic was Chrome. I've seen pictures of it, and it looks too shiny for my taste. I much prefer the Steel.


Steel is an amazing color. I am hoping to get either the small Sutton or a backpack in it.


----------



## mika7777777

I've noticed that many people complain about the slippery straps of the Suttons and Metros. It bugged me, too, so I tried this that I found on Amazon and it helps a lot. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZT1QVE/

However, there are a few things that you might want to be careful about:

The clear strips are not very clear. It seems to be made of silicon, so it's translucent. My Medium Sutton is black, so I just used the black strips, and it worked out well, but if you have a non-black bag, the clear ones might look pretty obvious, although when carried, you can't see them.
I'm not sure what happens if you use it for a long time and remove it. It should come off, but I'm just not sure if it might lift off the color of the fabric. I used a similar product (made for shoes) in the past on my leather bag, and when I removed it, it lifted off the color (it was a Chanel bag, and my heart dropped...). But probably the dyeing processes for leather and fabric are different, so maybe not something we need to worry about for Suttons/Metros?
So in short, this one seems to work out really well with black Suttons/Metros, but not sure about other colors. And I'm not sure if there will be no damage to the bag if you use it for a long time then remove it. To me, it was worth it because without these strips, I wasn't going to use my Medium Sutton as a shoulder bag.

P.S. I am not affiliated with the company that makes the strips. I won't get any compensation by making this poist.


----------



## Stella Blue

Does anyone have a marlena?  I am wondering how it carries if you have it on one shoulder (with other shoulder strap hanging).  It looks like the straps are too long and it falls awkwardly away from the body.  But it is such a pretty bag when stuffed and propped up for pictures so I always seem to want one and there are a bunch on ebay now!


----------



## morejunkny

maria415 said:


> You were right - I ordered the Kate from Bloomies because they didn't have it in my store and I wanted to see it and I just couldn't deal with how heavy it is!  Is the Belle similarly heavy?  I'm bummed because I *love* how it looks more than the quilted Crosby, but I don't like lugging heavy bags.
> 
> I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage instead because you can't beat that on the weight.  I just wish it had more organization in the pockets. :-/  I'm not completely sold though...I'm still on the lookout!



I find the Belle tote to be heavier than the Kate, even when empty, especially when loaded with a laptop and other work stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> I've noticed that many people complain about the slippery straps of the Suttons and Metros. It bugged me, too, so I tried this that I found on Amazon and it helps a lot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZT1QVE/
> 
> However, there are a few things that you might want to be careful about:
> 
> The clear strips are not very clear. It seems to be made of silicon, so it's translucent. My Medium Sutton is black, so I just used the black strips, and it worked out well, but if you have a non-black bag, the clear ones might look pretty obvious, although when carried, you can't see them.
> I'm not sure what happens if you use it for a long time and remove it. It should come off, but I'm just not sure if it might lift off the color of the fabric. I used a similar product (made for shoes) in the past on my leather bag, and when I removed it, it lifted off the color (it was a Chanel bag, and my heart dropped...). But probably the dyeing processes for leather and fabric are different, so maybe not something we need to worry about for Suttons/Metros?
> So in short, this one seems to work out really well with black Suttons/Metros, but not sure about other colors. And I'm not sure if there will be no damage to the bag if you use it for a long time then remove it. To me, it was worth it because without these strips, I wasn't going to use my Medium Sutton as a shoulder bag.
> 
> P.S. I am not affiliated with the company that makes the strips. I won't get any compensation by making this poist.


Can you show us a picture of it on your bag. I wonder if it would damage the steel color. It's a great idea. Before I returned my medium bag I look for something like this at the mall but couldn't find it.


----------



## dcooney4

Stella Blue said:


> Does anyone have a marlena?  I am wondering how it carries if you have it on one shoulder (with other shoulder strap hanging).  It looks like the straps are too long and it falls awkwardly away from the body.  But it is such a pretty bag when stuffed and propped up for pictures so I always seem to want one and there are a bunch on ebay now!


I don't have one but really like the look too.


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> Can you show us a picture of it on your bag. I wonder if it would damage the steel color. It's a great idea. Before I returned my medium bag I look for something like this at the mall but couldn't find it.


Here you go. It looks fine on a black fabric. The straps are much wider than the strips, so other colors would be fine with the translucent strips while being carried.


----------



## maria415

morejunkny said:


> I find the Belle tote to be heavier than the Kate, even when empty, especially when loaded with a laptop and other work stuff.


thanks for your reply. won't work for me then. bummer!


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> Here you go. It looks fine on a black fabric. The straps are much wider than the strips, so other colors would be fine with the translucent strips while being carried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941170


That is not even noticeable. That’s a great idea. I have to remember this trick. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mika7777777 said:


> Here you go. It looks fine on a black fabric. The straps are much wider than the strips, so other colors would be fine with the translucent strips while being carried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941170



I have some of these tucked away somewhere. Need to give them a try!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Does anyone have a marlena?  I am wondering how it carries if you have it on one shoulder (with other shoulder strap hanging).  It looks like the straps are too long and it falls awkwardly away from the body.  But it is such a pretty bag when stuffed and propped up for pictures so I always seem to want one and there are a bunch on ebay now!



I had and sold. So pretty but in my opinion, small and challenging to use. Awkward to carry over one shoulder. Very challenging to get in and out of.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I had and sold. So pretty but in my opinion, small and challenging to use. Awkward to carry over one shoulder. Very challenging to get in and out of.


Thanks, Luv.  I think you just saved me about $200!!!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I had and sold. So pretty but in my opinion, small and challenging to use. Awkward to carry over one shoulder. Very challenging to get in and out of.


Oh Good to know!


----------



## ms p

I just received Magnet Toni Crossbody. Trying several packing combination. To my surprise a full size long wallet (LV Sarah) fits comfortably in the front pocket.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I just received Magnet Toni Crossbody. Trying several packing combination. To my surprise a full size long wallet (LV Sarah) fits comfortably in the front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3942082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942083
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942084



[emoji173]️ that color...


----------



## briallie

MARLENA BACKBACK????
I am wanting a good backpack for Disney and other excursions/ travel.
I am looking at the Madelyn which doesn’t seem to have any reviews yet, and the Marlena.
I am confused about the Marlena. The reviews online seem amazing....but people here do not seem to Ike it.
Does anyone here have a Marlena and love it? Is it comfortable to wear for long periods? And those of you who do not like it...how come?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> [emoji173]️ that color...



I'm really loving it


----------



## ms p

briallie said:


> MARLENA BACKBACK????
> I am wanting a good backpack for Disney and other excursions/ travel.
> I am looking at the Madelyn which doesn’t seem to have any reviews yet, and the Marlena.
> I am confused about the Marlena. The reviews online seem amazing....but people here do not seem to Ike it.
> Does anyone here have a Marlena and love it? Is it comfortable to wear for long periods? And those of you who do not like it...how come?



I had one. Didn't work for me most likely because I'm not a backpack person. Although that doesn't stop me from trying a few more [emoji28]. The number of interior and exterior pockets and the pocket design is really fabulous. It's a great backpack style for stylish casual use [emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

briallie said:


> MARLENA BACKBACK????
> I am wanting a good backpack for Disney and other excursions/ travel.
> I am looking at the Madelyn which doesn’t seem to have any reviews yet, and the Marlena.
> I am confused about the Marlena. The reviews online seem amazing....but people here do not seem to Ike it.
> Does anyone here have a Marlena and love it? Is it comfortable to wear for long periods? And those of you who do not like it...how come?



I had a marlena black camo and it was gorgeous   but it's just too fussy of a bag for me--- the drawstring plus the snaps plus all the small zip pockets make it a pain to get in and out of.  It's purse size as well and for me if I'm going to carry a backpack (generally not a fan of backpacks) I want something that is going to be lighter and hold more. I do love the metro backpack---- I've had mine for over 2 years and I carry it a lot.  I'm on the fence on the crosby backpack-- ordered it, but returned it... tempted to try it again.  I wasn't sure about all the zippers--- I kind of wish they were not silver and were black so they weren't so flashy.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I had and sold. So pretty but in my opinion, small and challenging to use. Awkward to carry over one shoulder. Very challenging to get in and out of.



agree with all of this


----------



## psucutie

briallie said:


> MARLENA BACKBACK????
> I am wanting a good backpack for Disney and other excursions/ travel.
> I am looking at the Madelyn which doesn’t seem to have any reviews yet, and the Marlena.
> I am confused about the Marlena. The reviews online seem amazing....but people here do not seem to Ike it.
> Does anyone here have a Marlena and love it? Is it comfortable to wear for long periods? And those of you who do not like it...how come?



I have one i bought for a trip and am selling because I dont use that style as much anymore.  I found it very comfortable to carry on both shoulders, and fit all the essentials without being heavy.


----------



## dcooney4

If your wearing an Mz today which one? I am wearing my mini metro .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If your wearing an Mz today which one? I am wearing my mini metro .



Have been in a happy rut with my Mallard Coco...  Still [emoji172]. Love that size Metro...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Have been in a happy rut with my Mallard Coco...  Still [emoji172]. Love that size Metro...


I don't think that is a rut. I think that means you found a winner.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I don't think that is a rut. I think that means you found a winner.



You are right.., one of the things I wanted to get back to this new year though was rotating my bags during the week. Have a feeling I would like to thin out my collection a bit and want to use them all first to be sure which ones I am ready to let go of.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You are right.., one of the things I wanted to get back to this new year though was rotating my bags during the week. Have a feeling I would like to thin out my collection a bit and want to use them all first to be sure which ones I am ready to let go of.


You should join the 2018 shopping your own bag and wallet collection thread in this section. Lots of nice woman in there. I don't even want to think how many more bags I would have if I wasn't part of that thread.


----------



## dcooney4

I feel a bit guilty that I bought a small backpack that looks a little like a mz backpack but I got a great deal on it at the outlets from lesportsac. I wanted a small quilted backpback and the place that I have a gift card for hasn't gotten anything in. So when I saw it I grabbed it and a little makeup pouch too. It's so comfy and easy to wear on just one shoulder.


----------



## dcooney4

Here’s a quick picture. At first I thought great bag to carry dog stuff, but then got home and decided the heck with the dog. It also has a beautiful light interior not good for wet dog balls , but great for finding my stuff.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here’s a quick picture. At first I thought great bag to carry dog stuff, but then got home and decided the heck with the dog. It also has a beautiful light interior not good for wet dog balls , but great for finding my stuff.



This is cute! I'm a big fan of LeSportsac, too. For "active" days or outdoor events with the kids (think pumpkin patch, festivals, orchards), I always grab my LeSportsac over my MZ bags. I've never seen the quilted ones though. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Here’s a quick picture. At first I thought great bag to carry dog stuff, but then got home and decided the heck with the dog. It also has a beautiful light interior not good for wet dog balls , but great for finding my stuff.



Really cute!  I have had a few LeSportsac styles over the years. They are great.  This looks really nice. And, less worry.., would be a great one for Summer day trips when Scout has to come along.., not for his stuff..mine..., but, when he’s there I am sometimes picking him up etc..less worry that if something happens


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Really cute!  I have had a few LeSportsac styles over the years. They are great.  This looks really nice. And, less worry.., would be a great one for Summer day trips when Scout has to come along.., not for his stuff..mine..., but, when he’s there I am sometimes picking him up etc..less worry that if something happens


Exactly!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Here’s a quick picture. At first I thought great bag to carry dog stuff, but then got home and decided the heck with the dog. It also has a beautiful light interior not good for wet dog balls , but great for finding my stuff.



I like that! I have the danskin mini backpack that I ended up giving to DD.  It is really well made and super cheap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I packed up my leather colorblock metro for tomorrow. I don’t carry it enough and really like it. Wish the regular metros had the same hidden pockets as the leather one.


----------



## Reba

Any thoughts on the Dawn Lacquer?  Am oddly attracted to in the Small Sutton..   too plasticity? Perfectly pretty?  Love a bit of shiny bling [emoji7]...but, believe it or not.., not tacky...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Any thoughts on the Dawn Lacquer?  Am oddly attracted to in the Small Sutton..   too plasticity? Perfectly pretty?  Love a bit of shiny bling [emoji7]...but, believe it or not.., not tacky...



I like the look of the lacquer bags and they have a lot of fans. They seem to sell out pretty often compared to others. Seem like easy maintenance too. They do feel plastic-y to me, but not a deal breaker! The lacquer definitely dresses up the metros/suttons a bit.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Any thoughts on the Dawn Lacquer?  Am oddly attracted to in the Small Sutton..   too plasticity? Perfectly pretty?  Love a bit of shiny bling [emoji7]...but, believe it or not.., not tacky...


I'm on the fence on the lacquer bags.  I bought a black lacquer medium metro on posh for a steal and when I got it I was like yuck, way too squeaky...... having said that I actually use the bag and I don't hate it.  I love that it's stiff and stands up on it's own and I feel like the straps slip less on it.  I'm not sure how the material would be on a small sutton-- could be really cute and worth at least checking out before deciding against it.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I'm on the fence on the lacquer bags.  I bought a black lacquer medium metro on posh for a steal and when I got it I was like yuck, way too squeaky...... having said that I actually use the bag and I don't hate it.  I love that it's stiff and stands up on it's own and I feel like the straps slip less on it.  I'm not sure how the material would be on a small sutton-- could be really cute and worth at least checking out before deciding against it.



I am craving Navy.., like the Small Sutton, and it would be all-weather and Scout [emoji190]-proof...maybe...have a Nordies gift card...


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> I am craving Navy.., like the Small Sutton, and it would be all-weather and Scout [emoji190]-proof...maybe...have a Nordies gift card...



I LOVE my Dawn Small Sutton.  It is a great weekend bag for me, casual and classy!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> I LOVE my Dawn Small Sutton.  It is a great weekend bag for me, casual and classy!



Oh great...ordered it!  Seems like I got the last one on Nordies site...hoping it’s in good condition


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh great...ordered it!  Seems like I got the last one on Nordies site...hoping it’s in good condition


Congrats! Can’t wait to see a picture of it.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Oh great...ordered it!  Seems like I got the last one on Nordies site...hoping it’s in good condition


can't wait to hear what you think


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> can't wait to hear what you think



It’s either going to be [emoji173]️..or, I am returning and getting a Smeg kettle [emoji477]️...those were the two things on my gift card spending chopping block...ha ha...


----------



## Reba

ms p...love your Damask Coco..regret not buying. How’s the color in person..?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ms p...love your Damask Coco..regret not buying. How’s the color in person..?



Thanks I think I'm loving it [emoji177] I'm using it now [emoji2] it has been a long time since I use a pink bag [emoji39]

I'm wondering should I have bought the mallard Coco too 

Damask in natural daylight




Is it hanging too low? Problem of a shortie [emoji28] (I'm almost 5'2 ahem)


----------



## ms p

Anyone has any regret over advert ? I definitely way over bought but there are still bags I wonder should I have bought!? [emoji85]


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Anyone has any regret over advert ? I definitely way over bought but there are still bags I wonder should I have bought!? [emoji85]



Always woulda, shoulda, coulda’s.., but, then again.., it goes both ways..if we jump and buy then we think maybe we shouldn’ta...


The Damask photos look so different in lighting..which is truer?  The pinkier first? Or dustier second?  ...and, by the way, you look beautiful with the Coco...[emoji255]


----------



## ms p

Reba the pinkish is really more accurate. But this color really look quite different under different light. I took another outdoor pic natural daylight but cloudy sky and it's less pinkish [emoji55]. Surprisingly I think damask will work with most color and so far I'm happy with it [emoji5]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Reba the pinkish is really more accurate. But this color really look quite different under different light. I took another outdoor pic natural daylight but cloudy sky and it's less pinkish [emoji55]. Surprisingly I think damask will work with most color and so far I'm happy with it [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3952201


It looks fantastic on you.


----------



## ms p

Thanks DC, Coco capacity is bigger than Paige but when worn crossbody lay close. I think u will like it [emoji3]


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It’s either going to be [emoji173]️..or, I am returning and getting a Smeg kettle [emoji477]️...those were the two things on my gift card spending chopping block...ha ha...



Oh man I hadn't heard of the smeg kettle and now I want one, but my husband bought me a cuisinart kettle for xmas so I'll have to wait.  sad. lol


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Thanks I think I'm loving it [emoji177] I'm using it now [emoji2] it has been a long time since I use a pink bag [emoji39]
> 
> I'm wondering should I have bought the mallard Coco too
> 
> Damask in natural daylight
> 
> View attachment 3951903
> 
> 
> Is it hanging too low? Problem of a shortie [emoji28] (I'm almost 5'2 ahem)
> 
> View attachment 3951904



Looks great on you! Beautiful color and looks to be a great size.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Oh man I hadn't heard of the smeg kettle and now I want one, but my husband bought me a cuisinart kettle for xmas so I'll have to wait.  sad. lol



Return Cuisinart?   My daughter got the Smeg in the pretty Aqua for Christmas. We used every day and night together for tea before she left mid-January for back to Campus..and took cute lil’ Smeg with her...  I miss it. I do have a stovetop kettle..is noisy, annoying and takes longer. Just not as fun. I would like the Smeg in the off white color..not as cutesy..but, still cute


----------



## Reba

I kinda thought this might happen..ordering what looked like the last of something from Nordies...return?..yup!  Came poorly packaged, folded so that the bag (Dawn Lacquer Small Sutton) had an unsightly crease in the middle. Ugh. Also, had some crap stitches on the leather handles. Was trying to judge whether I would have liked it..not sure..it’s a lot of high-shine. I may have though...would have been a nice canvas for my friend’s purse twilly’s..., which is kinda why I was attracted to. Moving on. Want a Navy.., not a Crosby..not my fave fabric either. Will wait to see if they come out with some new Navy Bedford


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I kinda thought this might happen..ordering what looked like the last of something from Nordies...return?..yup!  Came poorly packaged, folded so that the bag (Dawn Lacquer Small Sutton) had an unsightly crease in the middle. Ugh. Also, had some crap stitches on the leather handles. Was trying to judge whether I would have liked it..not sure..it’s a lot of high-shine. I may have though...would have been a nice canvas for my friend’s purse twilly’s..., which is kinda why I was attracted to. Moving on. Want a Navy.., not a Crosby..not my fave fabric either. Will wait to see if they come out with some new Navy Bedford


I agree they need more navy Bedford. Bummer about the fold in the bag.


----------



## Stella Blue

Speaking of navy Bedford, in a moment of weakness (or boredom) I bid on a navy small nikki and won (boo!)  It does not work for me at all (the flappy thing makes if very hard to access the innards).  I would like to try to sell it, although I've never sold anything on ebay so I have no track record there.  Any advice for the best way to sell poor Nikki?  Has anyone had luck with consignment shops?  I hope I learned my lesson NEVER to buy a bag I haven't first seen IRL!!


----------



## ms p

The FB group allow selling


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> Speaking of navy Bedford, in a moment of weakness (or boredom) I bid on a navy small nikki and won (boo!)  It does not work for me at all (the flappy thing makes if very hard to access the innards).  I would like to try to sell it, although I've never sold anything on ebay so I have no track record there.  Any advice for the best way to sell poor Nikki?  Has anyone had luck with consignment shops?  I hope I learned my lesson NEVER to buy a bag I haven't first seen IRL!!



No real great advice, other than.., just because it didn’t work for you, doesn’t necessarily mean it wouldn’t for someone else!  Post it on eBay..., or somewhere else.., maybe be willing to take a hit in price, but..get some back..., better to have some of your $ back.., and I always think that it is better to have the bag being used; rather than rotting away on a shelf...


----------



## Minne Bags

My Smetro in Steel metallic arrived. Love, love, love the color!

I also compared it to my Smetro (original design, circa 2012) in caramel fleck. Here are a few observations:

-The newer design is about an inch shorter than the older size. 

-The newer design shoulder drop is much shorter and does not fit on my shoulder like the old one does. 

-The "leash" on the newer design is connected to the inside of the tote, not to the detachable pouch like the old design. 

-The newer Smetro detachable pouch is much larger than the old design.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I kinda thought this might happen..ordering what looked like the last of something from Nordies...return?..yup!  Came poorly packaged, folded so that the bag (Dawn Lacquer Small Sutton) had an unsightly crease in the middle. Ugh. Also, had some crap stitches on the leather handles. Was trying to judge whether I would have liked it..not sure..it’s a lot of high-shine. I may have though...would have been a nice canvas for my friend’s purse twilly’s..., which is kinda why I was attracted to. Moving on. Want a Navy.., not a Crosby..not my fave fabric either. Will wait to see if they come out with some new Navy Bedford


So sorry to hear that you got a return bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba and Mariposa, I have had an electric kettle for a few years and I love, love it. I didn’t grow up with one so I really paid them no attention. But on a biz trip to Europe several years back, my hotel room had one and it turned out to be a life saver because local restaurants were open odd hours that didn’t work with my meeting schedule. I was hungry all the time. So I went to the market and bought instant soup, tea, and things to snack on. It heated so much faster than a stovetop kettle! As soon as I got home, I bought one and use it constantly for tea, french press coffee, instant cereal, miso soup packets. Best purchase ever.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba, that stinks about the Nordie’s bag. Has happened to me more than once with them. Super irritating. As much as I love their service, their online fulfillment is not always great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> My Smetro in Steel metallic arrived. Love, love, love the color!
> 
> I also compared it to my Smetro (original design, circa 2012) in caramel fleck. Here are a few observations:
> 
> -The newer design is about an inch shorter than the older size.
> 
> -The newer design shoulder drop is much shorter and does not fit on my shoulder like the old one does.
> 
> -The "leash" on the newer design is connected to the inside of the tote, not to the detachable pouch like the old design.
> 
> -The newer Smetro detachable pouch is much larger than the old design.
> 
> View attachment 3955079
> View attachment 3955080



Thanks for the comparison post! I miss the old Smetro size, but have two in the new size and they are ok. Glad I kept a few oldies.


----------



## dcooney4

I am struggling with waiting for the boutique to get some more mz . I called the other day to see when they will come in and he said not till the end of February. Has anyone else tried those purse gummy things yet?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Reba, that stinks about the Nordie’s bag. Has happened to me more than once with them. Super irritating. As much as I love their service, their online fulfillment is not always great.



Yup.., been burned a few times by order fulfillment..[emoji22]


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Reba and Mariposa, I have had an electric kettle for a few years and I love, love it. I didn’t grow up with one so I really paid them no attention. But on a biz trip to Europe several years back, my hotel room had one and it turned out to be a life saver because local restaurants were open odd hours that didn’t work with my meeting schedule. I was hungry all the time. So I went to the market and bought instant soup, tea, and things to snack on. It heated so much faster than a stovetop kettle! As soon as I got home, I bought one and use it constantly for tea, french press coffee, instant cereal, miso soup packets. Best purchase ever.



I think I am going to go for it. It makes me reach for tea rather than a snack too..., eventually these Winter puffy warm layers of clothing will come off [emoji33]..she says..while making steak chili for SuperBowl..Go Patriots!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the comparison post! I miss the old Smetro size, but have two in the new size and they are ok. Glad I kept a few oldies.



What Smetro colors do you have? I haven't carried my new size yet. But, I have a feeling it'll take a minute for me to get used to the size difference.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Reba and Mariposa, I have had an electric kettle for a few years and I love, love it. I didn’t grow up with one so I really paid them no attention. But on a biz trip to Europe several years back, my hotel room had one and it turned out to be a life saver because local restaurants were open odd hours that didn’t work with my meeting schedule. I was hungry all the time. So I went to the market and bought instant soup, tea, and things to snack on. It heated so much faster than a stovetop kettle! As soon as I got home, I bought one and use it constantly for tea, french press coffee, instant cereal, miso soup packets. Best purchase ever.



I love mine.  I've used it every day for tea since getting it.  Before having it I used the microwave to heat my water and it was lukewarm at best


----------



## neverenoughLV

Hi! I am not that familiar with MZ Wallace bags but keep hearing how great they are for travel.  I am looking for the perfect travel bag.   Does anyone have both the Jordan Hobo and the Paige?  Which do you think would make the better travel bag?  Also. what is the difference between the colors Damson Bedford and Black Moto?  TIA


----------



## dcooney4

neverenoughLV said:


> Hi! I am not that familiar with MZ Wallace bags but keep hearing how great they are for travel.  I am looking for the perfect travel bag.   Does anyone have both the Jordan Hobo and the Paige?  Which do you think would make the better travel bag?  Also. what is the difference between the colors Damson Bedford and Black Moto?  TIA


I do not have the Jordon hobo ,but I believe it is quite a bit bigger then paige. I do however I have two paige's that I adore and wear all the time. It depends on what you plan to put in the bag to figure out what size you would need. Black moto means the bag is black with silver hardware and damson is a very deep dark purple.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> What Smetro colors do you have? I haven't carried my new size yet. But, I have a feeling it'll take a minute for me to get used to the size difference.



In the old size, I have black, camo, and caramel fleck. In the new size, I have magnet/black colorblock and Mallard, both of which I bought purely for the colors. It does take getting used to the size difference. I miss the old size immensely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I love mine.  I've used it every day for tea since getting it.  Before having it I used the microwave to heat my water and it was lukewarm at best



Yes! So much better than microwaving.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I am struggling with waiting for the boutique to get some more mz . I called the other day to see when they will come in and he said not till the end of February. Has anyone else tried those purse gummy things yet?



I pulled mine out and may try them on a Mutton. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> In the old size, I have black, camo, and caramel fleck. In the new size, I have magnet/black colorblock and Mallard, both of which I bought purely for the colors. It does take getting used to the size difference. I miss the old size immensely.



Nice assortment of colors! Twins on the caramel fleck.[emoji3]


----------



## mika7777777

I just got my first Small Sutton in Magnet, and OMG, I love it!! It's about the same size as my Speedy 25, but it fits more!! Probably about the same weight (Speedy + detacheable strap), but I need to use a purse organizer and the bottom shaper inside my Speedy, which makes it slightly heavier than the Small Sutton. The strap for the Sutton is SO MUCH more comfortable than the Damier strap which is stiff and narrow and really digs in. And Sutton opens up wider, and has the plastic zipper, so easier to get in and out and does not scratch my hand either. And wow wow wow, the best part is, I can put my mirrorless camera with my favorite lens in the Small Sutton, with all my other stuff! I don't even try to do that with my Speedy, it *might* fit, but my hands and camera would be all scratched up! It's so hard to find a pretty and functional purse WITH PLASTIC ZIPPER, and this bag has that!! I put my scarf inside the pouch, and I put my camera over it for extra protection. It's so perfect. And it's so darn cute. Speedy is cute, too, but the Small Sutton in Magnet, is so super pretty with the gold hardware. I love my Medium Sutton, too, but the Small Sutton is definitely cuter to my eyes. So happy with my purchase!!


----------



## mika7777777

How do you all store your Metro/Sutton bags? Apparently they are crashable and can be folded into their pouches. Does anyone store their Metro/Sutton bags folded up in their pouches? If so, do they not get creases that would not go away? Or do you all store them with stuffing inside?


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> How do you all store your Metro/Sutton bags? Apparently they are crashable and can be folded into their pouches. Does anyone store their Metro/Sutton bags folded up in their pouches? If so, do they not get creases that would not go away? Or do you all store them with stuffing inside?


I just have mini metro folded flat but standing up between two backpacks on my shelf.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> I just got my first Small Sutton in Magnet, and OMG, I love it!! It's about the same size as my Speedy 25, but it fits more!! Probably about the same weight (Speedy + detacheable strap), but I need to use a purse organizer and the bottom shaper inside my Speedy, which makes it slightly heavier than the Small Sutton. The strap for the Sutton is SO MUCH more comfortable than the Damier strap which is stiff and narrow and really digs in. And Sutton opens up wider, and has the plastic zipper, so easier to get in and out and does not scratch my hand either. And wow wow wow, the best part is, I can put my mirrorless camera with my favorite lens in the Small Sutton, with all my other stuff! I don't even try to do that with my Speedy, it *might* fit, but my hands and camera would be all scratched up! It's so hard to find a pretty and functional purse WITH PLASTIC ZIPPER, and this bag has that!! I put my scarf inside the pouch, and I put my camera over it for extra protection. It's so perfect. And it's so darn cute. Speedy is cute, too, but the Small Sutton in Magnet, is so super pretty with the gold hardware. I love my Medium Sutton, too, but the Small Sutton is definitely cuter to my eyes. So happy with my purchase!!


Congrats on your small Sutton. I want one too.


----------



## dmc60

mika7777777 said:


> How do you all store your Metro/Sutton bags? Apparently they are crashable and can be folded into their pouches. Does anyone store their Metro/Sutton bags folded up in their pouches? If so, do they not get creases that would not go away? Or do you all store them with stuffing inside?



I store most of mine in their pouches.  3 of them live in my in my leather small metro!  They don’t crease at all.  My current rotation is stored flat on my purse shelf.


----------



## mika7777777

dmc60 said:


> I store most of mine in their pouches.  3 of them live in my in my leather small metro!  They don’t crease at all.  My current rotation is stored flat on my purse shelf.


That's so fantastic!! I am in love with Suttons!!


----------



## Reba

mika7777777 said:


> That's so fantastic!! I am in love with Suttons!!



...looks like we’ve got ourselves another addict..[emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mika7777777 said:


> How do you all store your Metro/Sutton bags? Apparently they are crashable and can be folded into their pouches. Does anyone store their Metro/Sutton bags folded up in their pouches? If so, do they not get creases that would not go away? Or do you all store them with stuffing inside?



You can easily store them folded or flat. They pop back into shape. I store all of my Oxford bags flat.


----------



## MNBags

mika7777777 said:


> How do you all store your Metro/Sutton bags? Apparently they are crashable and can be folded into their pouches. Does anyone store their Metro/Sutton bags folded up in their pouches? If so, do they not get creases that would not go away? Or do you all store them with stuffing inside?


I used to store mine flat.  Then I got a small sutton.  I prefer the handles to lie down while carrying by the crossbody strap, so I folded the handles down before storing in its pouch to help "soften" or encourage the handles to lie the way I like.  Realized I liked the ease of storing the small sutton in its pouch, and decided to do the same for my other sutton/metros.  Now I store them all in their pouch (the largest pouch for the large metro/sutton).  Works better in my current space.  I haven't noticed any unusual wear or creasing in them from storing them in their pouch.


----------



## mika7777777

Reba said:


> ...looks like we’ve got ourselves another addict..


Thank you all for your replies!

Another thing I like about Small Sutton is that, it's both carual and dressy. I work from home and am usually in my Lululemon outfit. So I don't want to carry a dressy bag. Before the Small Sutton, I was carrying my Lululemon bags, but weekends come, and I feel too lazy to move my stuff to my fancy bags, so I end up wearing casual outfit just so that they go with my Lulu bags. Now the Small Sutton is perfect with both my Lulu outfit AND dressy outfit!

Another thing I noticed today. It rained and I had to walk outside with my Small Sutton. The LV Vachetta is a nightmare and it stains with anything that touches. Right after I got back, I could see the water stain on the naked leather on my Small Sutton, but they disapperead right away. It seems the MZ naked leather is not as "naked" as LV vachetta, and is a lot easier to take care of and keep clean. Before I bought my Small Sutton, I looked at a lot of pictures of used Suttons, and the naked leather on most of them looked pretty good, so I sort of expected this, but it was good to see that in action today.


----------



## Reba

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> Another thing I like about Small Sutton is that, it's both carual and dressy. I work from home and am usually in my Lululemon outfit. So I don't want to carry a dressy bag. Before the Small Sutton, I was carrying my Lululemon bags, but weekends come, and I feel too lazy to move my stuff to my fancy bags, so I end up wearing casual outfit just so that they go with my Lulu bags. Now the Small Sutton is perfect with both my Lulu outfit AND dressy outfit!
> 
> Another thing I noticed today. It rained and I had to walk outside with my Small Sutton. The LV Vachetta is a nightmare and it stains with anything that touches. Right after I got back, I could see the water stain on the naked leather on my Small Sutton, but they disapperead right away. It seems the MZ naked leather is not as "naked" as LV vachetta, and is a lot easier to take care of and keep clean. Before I bought my Small Sutton, I looked at a lot of pictures of used Suttons, and the naked leather on most of them looked pretty good, so I sort of expected this, but it was good to see that in action today.



Glad you found something that is working out so great for you!  Now beware...they will tempt you with pretty colors and patterns with each new release!


----------



## Minne Bags

FYI: I received an email yesterday that the Sands Point Shop has a coupon code for 15 percent off MZW Bedford styles (excluding sale items.) (Code: BEDFORD) Valid 2/7 - 2/11.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> FYI: I received an email yesterday that the Sands Point Shop has a coupon code for 15 percent off MZW Bedford styles (excluding sale items.) (Code: BEDFORD) Valid 2/7 - 2/11.



Yes! And Saks current gift card with purchase promotion includes MZW bags.


----------



## Minne Bags

TGIF, MZW friends! My metro backpack and camo Smutton accompanied me to my car service appointment today. Is anyone else carrying MZW today?


----------



## ms p

Camo s.sutton looks cute in your pic Minnie [emoji172] and yes I did use mzw today. Caramel nikki tote  [emoji177]. Nowadays more than 80% of the time I'm using mzw [emoji5]


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> Camo s.sutton looks cute in your pic Minnie [emoji172] and yes I did use mzw today. Caramel nikki tote  [emoji177]. Nowadays more than 80% of the time I'm using mzw [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962211



Thanks, Ms P. Love your Nikki tote! Are those cherries on the charm? Very cute!


----------



## ms p

Thanks [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] Yes it's cherry [emoji523] [emoji5]


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> TGIF, MZW friends! My metro backpack and camo Smutton accompanied me to my car service appointment today. Is anyone else carrying MZW today?
> View attachment 3962181


Beautiful set!


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Camo s.sutton looks cute in your pic Minnie [emoji172] and yes I did use mzw today. Caramel nikki tote  [emoji177]. Nowadays more than 80% of the time I'm using mzw [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962211


It looks adorable with the cherries.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> TGIF, MZW friends! My metro backpack and camo Smutton accompanied me to my car service appointment today. Is anyone else carrying MZW today?
> View attachment 3962181



Love your set!


----------



## Minne Bags

Thank you, dcooney and luvall! [emoji4]


----------



## ms p

Thanks Dc [emoji4]


----------



## mariposa08

Love seeing everyone's pics!

I've been in pacific Roxy (that I got from a lovely TPF member) lately.  Roxy is my fav. bedford bag and I'm sad that it might not be coming back.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Love seeing everyone's pics!
> 
> I've been in pacific Roxy (that I got from a lovely TPF member) lately.  Roxy is my fav. bedford bag and I'm sad that it might not be coming back.


It’s one of my favorite bags as well. I wish they would make it in dawn with silver hardware.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mariposa08 said:


> Love seeing everyone's pics!
> 
> I've been in pacific Roxy (that I got from a lovely TPF member) lately.  Roxy is my fav. bedford bag and I'm sad that it might not be coming back.


Very pretty love the red heart charm with it


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Love seeing everyone's pics!
> 
> I've been in pacific Roxy (that I got from a lovely TPF member) lately.  Roxy is my fav. bedford bag and I'm sad that it might not be coming back.





Not an MZ bag..., but, an MZ Valentine charm...with me on my weekend road trip.


----------



## Stella Blue

Love this quilted beauty, Reba!


----------



## dcooney4

Was going to wear my small Roxy today till I saw it won’t rain or snow for once so I pulled one of my neglected leather bags today.  My poor Mz Bags like a break some times too. Lol


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> View attachment 3964895
> 
> Not an MZ bag..., but, an MZ Valentine charm...with me on my weekend road trip.



I love that one!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Do you guys think a Lacquer Metro tote would be ok in the heat? I’m trying to decide if I should get one for the beach this summer but not sure about its longtime exposure in the sun


----------



## mbmb

tua said:


> Do you guys think a Lacquer Metro tote would be ok in the heat? I’m trying to decide if I should get one for the beach this summer but not sure about its longtime exposure in the sun


I think oxford fabric would be a better choice.  Even if the lacquer held up in the heat, the sun might make it hot to touch.  I think of being sweaty, sandy, and greasy (from sunblock) at the beach, and I wouldn't want to have a plasticky bag against my bare skin.  Those are just my thoughts, I have no personal experience and will be interested in what others say.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I think oxford fabric would be a better choice.  Even if the lacquer held up in the heat, the sun might make it hot to touch.  I think of being sweaty, sandy, and greasy (from sunblock) at the beach, and I wouldn't want to have a plasticky bag against my bare skin.  Those are just my thoughts, I have no personal experience and will be interested in what others say.


I was just thinking the same thing and suntan lotion fingers prints on it like a patent leather bag would get. I think of the lacquer bags more as a wet weather or cooler weather bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you for your opinion@mbmb @dcooney4 you guys bring up excellent points especially the effect of sunblock on a patent bag and I can deff imagine that yucky feeling of a dirty, sweaty skin against a plastic bag but the Lacquer Metro tote is so pretty and if I also use it for travel it’s so easy to wipe it off clean


----------



## briallie

Does anyone have pics they can post of the small Sutton being worn crossbody?
Would love to see and hear how the bag works and looks being worn that way.
Also, looking for a good review and pics of the Small Crosby. 
Thx!


----------



## mariposa08

briallie said:


> Does anyone have pics they can post of the small Sutton being worn crossbody?
> Would love to see and hear how the bag works and looks being worn that way.
> Also, looking for a good review and pics of the Small Crosby.
> Thx!


I have a pic of small sutton


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I have a pic of small sutton



Just sold my Small Sutton. You make it look great though.  Love the bag.., just wasn’t reaching for. Have a few of same color (maroon), and the no outside pocket thing bothers me.


----------



## briallie

mariposa08 said:


> I have a pic of small sutton


Thank you! Looks super cute on you!!
Do you find the short handles bothersome when worn crossbody?


----------



## Reba

Sometimes we hear bad eBay stories here. Well, there are good ones too. Just received an MZ from an eBay seller..was in perfect condition.  She sold it to me at a great price. After the sale, she told me she included the never used matching Small Ines. What a great surprise. Especially this week..., have been sick..just got dressed and went to doctor..you know I wore it!....


Never too sick for [emoji168] and [emoji164]


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Sometimes we hear bad eBay stories here. Well, there are good ones too. Just received an MZ from an eBay seller..was in perfect condition.  She sold it to me at a great price. After the sale, she told me she included the never used matching Small Ines. What a great surprise. Especially this week..., have been sick..just got dressed and went to doctor..you know I wore it!....
> View attachment 3969347
> 
> Never too sick for [emoji168] and [emoji164]



Surprises are the best medicine, Reba! Cute bag. Enjoy! And, I hope you feel better soon. [emoji255]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Sometimes we hear bad eBay stories here. Well, there are good ones too. Just received an MZ from an eBay seller..was in perfect condition.  She sold it to me at a great price. After the sale, she told me she included the never used matching Small Ines. What a great surprise. Especially this week..., have been sick..just got dressed and went to doctor..you know I wore it!....
> View attachment 3969347
> 
> Never too sick for [emoji168] and [emoji164]


It looks wonderful on you. Hope your feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Surprises are the best medicine, Reba! Cute bag. Enjoy! And, I hope you feel better soon. [emoji255]



Thanks Minne!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It looks wonderful on you. Hope your feeling a bit better today.



Had that stomach bug ...that’s gone.., virus left me with crazy rash..steroids to the rescue.  I like Winter.., just not Winter-sickies


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sometimes we hear bad eBay stories here. Well, there are good ones too. Just received an MZ from an eBay seller..was in perfect condition.  She sold it to me at a great price. After the sale, she told me she included the never used matching Small Ines. What a great surprise. Especially this week..., have been sick..just got dressed and went to doctor..you know I wore it!....
> View attachment 3969347
> 
> Never too sick for [emoji168] and [emoji164]



You look fabulous, even when sick!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Had that stomach bug ...that’s gone.., virus left me with crazy rash..steroids to the rescue.  I like Winter.., just not Winter-sickies



Ugh! Those are the worst! I had one last year that had after effects for six months. It was insane. Hope your rash goes away quickly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What does everyone think of the new releases? I love the floral charm but am underwhelmed by the colors, or lack thereof, in the bags. Was hoping for something cheerful.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> What does everyone think of the new releases? I love the floral charm but am underwhelmed by the colors, or lack thereof, in the bags. Was hoping for something cheerful.



I agree with you Luv..., sometimes, I think..they must have business tactical reasons for doing the same stuff over and over again..otherwise it’s just insanity!  The light-colored coated fabric.., the basket weave two years running...ugh...how about a fresh Spring color? Or, new fave styles in everyone’s fave neutral Navy... btw..after days with head in the bucket sick..had to put an effort in for my own moral...[emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

I am still thinking about a small Sutton in steel. Though I am still not sure. Do you think this is to much of a winter color? I have not seen it on sale and it has no outside pocket but the fabric feels sturdier then the regular metro fabric.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am still thinking about a small Sutton in steel. Though I am still not sure. Do you think this is to much of a winter color? I have not seen it on sale and it has no outside pocket but the fabric feels sturdier then the regular metro fabric.



Would you liken it to your old Gunmetal Lizzy, in color.., not fabric?... Would you have used that in the warmer months?  I know I do. I think of all metallics as year-rounders. The Small Sutton is a great bag. I have had two and parted with two. The outside pocket not being there is an adjustment after using my other bags, but...I honestly would not like the look of a pocket if they added it (unless it was sneakily hidden). I think if I give in to this type again, I would do the Mini Metro, another cutie...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Would you liken it to your old Gunmetal Lizzy, in color.., not fabric?... Would you have used that in the warmer months?  I know I do. I think of all metallics as year-rounders. The Small Sutton is a great bag. I have had two and parted with two. The outside pocket not being there is an adjustment after using my other bags, but...I honestly would not like the look of a pocket if they added it (unless it was sneakily hidden). I think if I give in to this type again, I would do the Mini Metro, another cutie...


I have to say I grab and go with my mini metro quite often. If they offered it in the steel I would grab it. I rarely wore the gunmetal Lizzy in summer but that was more because I had worn it so much in winter that I got tired of looking at it.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> I am still thinking about a small Sutton in steel. Though I am still not sure. Do you think this is to much of a winter color? I have not seen it on sale and it has no outside pocket but the fabric feels sturdier then the regular metro fabric.



I love the way the small Sutton looks in Steel. Although I opted for the Steel in a small metro and the small Sutton in camo, I absolutely plan to carry the Steel metallic ALL YEAR LONG! 

I'd say, 'Go for it!' But, be sure to carefully inspect the stitching on the steel. I was surprised to find a few spots with poor stitching. (I think that the thicker nylon was the culprit.)


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> I love the way the small Sutton looks in Steel. Although I opted for the Steel in a small metro and the small Sutton in camo, I absolutely plan to carry the Steel metallic ALL YEAR LONG!
> 
> I'd say, 'Go for it!' But, be sure to carefully inspect the stitching on the steel. I was surprised to find a few spots with poor stitching. (I think that the thicker nylon was the culprit.)



...good sleuthing Minne [emoji368]


----------



## mika7777777

Minne Bags said:


> I love the way the small Sutton looks in Steel. Although I opted for the Steel in a small metro and the small Sutton in camo, I absolutely plan to carry the Steel metallic ALL YEAR LONG!
> 
> I'd say, 'Go for it!' But, b*e sure to carefully inspect the stitching on the steel*. I was surprised to find a few spots with poor stitching. (I think that the thicker nylon was the culprit.)


Thanks for the tip! I ordered the small Sutton in the new Atmosphere Metallic, and will inspect the stitching upon arrival.


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> I love the way the small Sutton looks in Steel. Although I opted for the Steel in a small metro and the small Sutton in camo, I absolutely plan to carry the Steel metallic ALL YEAR LONG!
> 
> I'd say, 'Go for it!' But, be sure to carefully inspect the stitching on the steel. I was surprised to find a few spots with poor stitching. (I think that the thicker nylon was the culprit.)


That is the problem I would have to order it. That last bag I ordered came stitched funny so the pocket was askew . Though I have many that came that were fine. I went to a mall on Valentine’s Day but neither store that carries them had it. I would prefer to buy in person.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> You look fabulous, even when sick!



THIS!  Reba, you always look great! Sorry you've been ill.


----------



## mariposa08

I want something in the metallic atmosphere-- either small or medium sutton.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> THIS!  Reba, you always look great! Sorry you've been ill.



Not!  Haha[emoji23]..., thank you tho. My mom..back in the old days, taught me to dress for church and you never showed up to doctor appointment looking shabby...why..I don’t know..old fashioned thinking...but, as far as I am concerned, mom was always right


----------



## ms p

I think dressing up / looking good also improve our mood. Hope u get well soon reba [emoji255][emoji5]


----------



## Minne Bags

mika7777777 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I ordered the small Sutton in the new Atmosphere Metallic, and will inspect the stitching upon arrival.



Nice! It looks so pretty online. Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Nice! It looks so pretty online. Please post pics when it arrives.



Yes!  Pics!  Looks so pretty!


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> That is the problem I would have to order it. That last bag I ordered came stitched funny so the pocket was askew . Though I have many that came that were fine. I went to a mall on Valentine’s Day but neither store that carries them had it. I would prefer to buy in person.



Sorry to hear about the issues with your other bag. I understand your dilemma. I ordered mine online and didn't notice the stitching issue until AFTER I cut the tags. I'm sill kicking myself over that one. Sigh. I guess my 'eagle eyes' were tired that day.


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues with your other bag. I understand your dilemma. I ordered mine online and didn't notice the stitching issue until AFTER I cut the tags. I'm sill kicking myself over that one. Sigh. I guess my 'eagle eyes' were tired that day.


I thought that you had found it and switched it out.


----------



## furbaby119

please post pic of atmosphere when it arrives. just ordered small sutton in magnet but keep looking at atmosphere. afraid it might be too light . I have seen magnet in person and know its beautiful but I always go for dark bags with gold hw. Only light bag I own is large sutton in caramel fleck. Bag not shipping until Tuesday so maybe time to change color??


----------



## mika7777777

furbaby119 said:


> please post pic of atmosphere when it arrives. just ordered small sutton in magnet but keep looking at atmosphere. afraid it might be too light . I have seen magnet in person and know its beautiful but I always go for dark bags with gold hw. Only light bag I own is large sutton in caramel fleck. Bag not shipping until Tuesday so maybe time to change color??


I also have the Small Sutton in Magnet, and it's very very beautiful. Like you, I don't have many light colored bags at all, so pretty excited about the Atmosphere Metallic one! I would imagine both would be versatile colors and I could carry them all year round, but the Magnet more in the colder weather and Atmosphere Metallic more in the warmer weather. I can't wait to receive the Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton!!


----------



## furbaby119

mika7777777 said:


> I also have the Small Sutton in Magnet, and it's very very beautiful. Like you, I don't have many light colored bags at all, so pretty excited about the Atmosphere Metallic one! I would imagine both would be versatile colors and I could carry them all year round, but the Magnet more in the colder weather and Atmosphere Metallic more in the warmer weather. I can't wait to receive the Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton!!


----------



## furbaby119

can't wait for your review. probably will wind up with magnet simply because when it comes to bags I get too impatient. It's killing me knowing  I have to wait for it too arrive (not shipping until Tuesday)


----------



## mika7777777

furbaby119 said:


> can't wait for your review. probably will wind up with magnet simply because when it comes to bags I get too impatient. It's killing me knowing  I have to wait for it too arrive (not shipping until Tuesday)


How did you find out that it wouldn't be shipping till Tuesday? I've just checked my order, and there is no estimated shipping date. I would love to find out when it will ship out!


----------



## furbaby119

mika7777777 said:


> How did you find out that it wouldn't be shipping till Tuesday? I've just checked my order, and there is no estimated shipping date. I would love to find out when it will ship out!


when I put order in there was a notice that due to holiday on Monday there would be no shipping until Tuesday


----------



## mika7777777

furbaby119 said:


> when I put order in there was a notice that due to holiday on Monday there would be no shipping until Tuesday


Oh I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> I thought that you had found it and switched it out.



Sadly, no. [emoji17]


----------



## dcooney4

I am trying to wait till the local boutique gets more bags in so I can buy in person. I stopped in over the weekend and he said he will be going in a week to order them which makes me wonder when he will finally have them. Having a gift card to the shop drives me crazy because most of the other stuff in the shop is super sexy and not really my style. I did pick up a cute romper for my dd. I even considered going back to get the steel medium sutton back, but amazon is sold out of those purse gummies. Hopefully all the waiting will be well worth it.


----------



## huruta

Hi All,

My first post on this forum. I have a MZ Wallace paige in grey that I love but that is a little small for my travel needs. I love the configuration and so am looking at the Hayley. Can a Hayley fit a 13"x9" laptop? I'd like the smallest bag I can 'get away with'.

For vacation travel, I don't bring my laptop, but for work travel it'd be nice to have the flexibility. Other items I usually travel with include: wallet, passport, lip balm/lip stick, small amount of meds, small headphones, fruit, nuts, water bottle, sunglasses. book, scarf and sometimes a head pillow. If I have my laptop I don't have a table and vice versa.

I'm a little worried I actually "need" two different bags (purse/vacation bag and work/laptop bag). 

Also, does MZ Wallace have regularly scheduled sales or coupons or discounts? I hate paying full price for things.

Best,
Christy


----------



## dcooney4

huruta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post on this forum. I have a MZ Wallace paige in grey that I love but that is a little small for my travel needs. I love the configuration and so am looking at the Hayley. Can a Hayley fit a 13"x9" laptop? I'd like the smallest bag I can 'get away with'.
> 
> For vacation travel, I don't bring my laptop, but for work travel it'd be nice to have the flexibility. Other items I usually travel with include: wallet, passport, lip balm/lip stick, small amount of meds, small headphones, fruit, nuts, water bottle, sunglasses. book, scarf and sometimes a head pillow. If I have my laptop I don't have a table and vice versa.
> 
> I'm a little worried I actually "need" two different bags (purse/vacation bag and work/laptop bag).
> 
> Also, does MZ Wallace have regularly scheduled sales or coupons or discounts? I hate paying full price for things.
> 
> Best,
> Christy


Welcome to the forum! I don’t have Hayley but hopefully someone who does can answer your question.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

huruta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post on this forum. I have a MZ Wallace paige in grey that I love but that is a little small for my travel needs. I love the configuration and so am looking at the Hayley. Can a Hayley fit a 13"x9" laptop? I'd like the smallest bag I can 'get away with'.
> 
> For vacation travel, I don't bring my laptop, but for work travel it'd be nice to have the flexibility. Other items I usually travel with include: wallet, passport, lip balm/lip stick, small amount of meds, small headphones, fruit, nuts, water bottle, sunglasses. book, scarf and sometimes a head pillow. If I have my laptop I don't have a table and vice versa.
> 
> I'm a little worried I actually "need" two different bags (purse/vacation bag and work/laptop bag).
> 
> Also, does MZ Wallace have regularly scheduled sales or coupons or discounts? I hate paying full price for things.
> 
> Best,
> Christy


It’s been awhile since I sold my Hayley but I believe a 13”x 9” laptop should fit. Hayley is kinda east to west shape it’s length is pretty generous but I hope someone who does have this bag can confirm


----------



## missmoimoi

Has anyone seen new Clay Bedford yet irl?  






Not 100% sure I’d love the colour or not?  I tend to like muddy taupe - this clay colour is a bit more bronze with green undertone?  Nordstrom Canada no longer imports MZ Wallace [emoji27]


----------



## Reba

missmoimoi said:


> Has anyone seen new Clay Bedford yet irl?
> View attachment 3974228
> 
> View attachment 3974230
> 
> View attachment 3974231
> 
> Not 100% sure I’d love the colour or not?  I tend to like muddy taupe - this clay colour is a bit more bronze with green undertone?  Nordstrom Canada no longer imports MZ Wallace [emoji27]



Haven’t seen.., I have a feeling that it’s going to be one of those colors that’s not immediately exciting, but, probably very nice. If green undertones in the clay, it would look great with variations of Spring/Summer khaki and white...


----------



## briallie

I have 2 Lizzies here and cannot decide which one to keep. One is all black, the other black with the red trim.
For some reason I think the red trim looks so much brighter on this bag than my paige and mia. Just cannot decide...but one needs to go back soon!!
Which do you guys think looks better????


----------



## Reba

briallie said:


> View attachment 3975340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 Lizzies here and cannot decide which one to keep. One is all black, the other black with the red trim.
> For some reason I think the red trim looks so much brighter on this bag than my paige and mia. Just cannot decide...but one needs to go back soon!!
> Which do you guys think looks better????



Not sure if it’s the photo, but, that Red sure does look bright. Did you buy secondhand?  Did someone have it resealed?  
Anyway, I think it’s a personal preference. I have black Lizzy with the red..looks more maroon-like though. I love it. The accent to me seems to break up the starkness of all black.  But, some other MZ’s I have don’t have the contrast seal and they are loved too. I have to say..one bag I had, and in theory loved..Dawn Paige, no contrast sealant. I hated. But, I came to realize it was the nylon..that bag had zero sheen. I think it was a bad batch..maybe uncoated?  It looked so flat. I sold. If your plain black has that nice MZ nylon sheen..then maybe all black would be chic..


----------



## Reba

My Black Lizzy with contrast sealant for compare..



..maybe just photo lighting


----------



## mika7777777

While patiently waiting for my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton to arrive, I was browsing the official Japanese MZ Wallace "blog" site, and found a couple of colors I had never seen on the US site (neither on resale sites, nor on this forum). I was wondering if they were available only in Japan, or if they were sold in the US too but so super rare not many people have them??

BTW, they call Sutton and Metro series "Puff series". 

They call this "Silver". Looks like matte light silver.





They call this "Navy". Hard to tell, but with Gold HW. Introduced in 2011.



They call this "Gun Metal". With Black HW. 





They call this "Pink"



They call this "Caramel"


----------



## mbmb

briallie said:


> View attachment 3975340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 Lizzies here and cannot decide which one to keep. One is all black, the other black with the red trim.
> For some reason I think the red trim looks so much brighter on this bag than my paige and mia. Just cannot decide...but one needs to go back soon!!
> Which do you guys think looks better????


I love the red edge dye on black MZW bags, and I don't see anything off in the pictures.  But it all depends on what you like, and what you think will look best on you.
My gripe lately is the too-yellow gold hardware they were using for a while.  I haven't seen the light gold yet, but I think I will prefer it.  I bought dawn Jordan Hobo with red edge and gold hardware, and that gold just stands out too much IMO.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes it's awesome they fixed the gold hardware. My small Abbey tote has the brassy yellow hardware but the smelle has the new light gold and it's so so much nicer.


----------



## briallie

Reba said:


> Not sure if it’s the photo, but, that Red sure does look bright. Did you buy secondhand?  Did someone have it resealed?
> Anyway, I think it’s a personal preference. I have black Lizzy with the red..looks more maroon-like though. I love it. The accent to me seems to break up the starkness of all black.  But, some other MZ’s I have don’t have the contrast seal and they are loved too. I have to say..one bag I had, and in theory loved..Dawn Paige, no contrast sealant. I hated. But, I came to realize it was the nylon..that bag had zero sheen. I think it was a bad batch..maybe uncoated?  It looked so flat. I sold. If your plain black has that nice MZ nylon sheen..then maybe all black would be chic..


I bought it from Nordstrom online. Just held it next to my Mia and is definitely brighter. I am going to return it and order another one and see if its better...


----------



## Reba

briallie said:


> I bought it from Nordstrom online. Just held it next to my Mia and is definitely brighter. I am going to return it and order another one and see if its better...



Sounds good..., mine is an older one..over 5 years..old small style market purse..maybe things have changed a bit on Lizzy..


----------



## Reba

Outside no coat..70 today..snow tomorrow!   Took leather strap off Coco..wearing her Paige style with nylon strap. Love that versatility. New fave bag style.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Outside no coat..70 today..snow tomorrow!   Took leather strap off Coco..wearing her Paige style with nylon strap. Love that versatility. New fave bag style.
> View attachment 3976127


Looks great! Do you like your pink one as much?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Looks great! Do you like your pink one as much?



I really do..., wasn’t sure I would.., but, the color is not pepto bismol at all. It’s got a great depth..a real dusty color that I love. Never had anything like it in a bag. Have been staring at..  Saving a bit for when there isn’t so much mucky weather though. Just wore once so far...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Reba said:


> Outside no coat..70 today..snow tomorrow!   Took leather strap off Coco..wearing her Paige style with nylon strap. Love that versatility. New fave bag style.
> View attachment 3976127



I do that with Coco too


----------



## dcooney4

Is the coco shoulder strap very hard and does it slip off the shoulder? Years ago I had Olivia and she was beautiful but the strap was hard and I always ended up grabbing something else instead.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Is the coco shoulder strap very hard and does it slip off the shoulder? Years ago I had Olivia and she was beautiful but the strap was hard and I always ended up grabbing something else instead.



No, it hasn’t occurred to me that way at all. I find the leather strap quite comfortable in the way it hangs, stays put etc..., didn’t bother me in anyway.


----------



## Reba

Dcooney I think this photo shows you how soft and supple the leather is on that Coco strap. Mallard is same softness...


This photo is taken under my morning light window..cloudy morning.., so this is also good representation of that interesting Damask shade.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dcooney I think this photo shows you how soft and supple the leather is on that Coco strap. Mallard is same softness...
> View attachment 3976824
> 
> This photo is taken under my morning light window..cloudy morning.., so this is also good representation of that interesting Damask shade.


I saw a NWT one at a crazy good price but the listing was removed. So I messaged her but it sold last night. It’s a beautiful bag but I wasn’t a hundred percent sure so I dawdled.  I am actually trying to have a month where I don’t buy a bag so maybe it’s for the best. At least that is what I am telling myself lol.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I saw a NWT one at a crazy good price but the listing was removed. So I messaged her but it sold last night. It’s a beautiful bag but I wasn’t a hundred percent sure so I dawdled.  I am actually trying to have a month where I don’t buy a bag so maybe it’s for the best. At least that is what I am telling myself lol.



I know how that goes...  well, you have all the info should opportunity rear it’s tempting head again. Sometimes MZ surprises us with a stash too..


----------



## LuvAllBags

missmoimoi said:


> Has anyone seen new Clay Bedford yet irl?
> View attachment 3974228
> 
> View attachment 3974230
> 
> View attachment 3974231
> 
> Not 100% sure I’d love the colour or not?  I tend to like muddy taupe - this clay colour is a bit more bronze with green undertone?  Nordstrom Canada no longer imports MZ Wallace [emoji27]



I have Clay coming tomorrow. Not sure it will be a keeper but had to see color in person. Will post pics!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I have Clay coming tomorrow. Not sure it will be a keeper but had to see color in person. Will post pics!



Ohh..yay..Frankie?!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I have Clay coming tomorrow. Not sure it will be a keeper but had to see color in person. Will post pics!


Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## furbaby119

Just got my small Sutton in magnet today and it is loveperfect size and color!!my mz family is growing but this is my favorite so far!!


----------



## Reba

furbaby119 said:


> Just got my small Sutton in magnet today and it is loveperfect size and color!!my mz family is growing but this is my favorite so far!!



Yay!  Love when someone finds their happy!


----------



## furbaby119

Reba said:


> Yay!  Love when someone finds their happy!





Reba said:


> Yay!  Love when someone finds their happy!


Oh Reba I have found my “ happy” too many times!!my wallet cries


----------



## Reba

furbaby119 said:


> Oh Reba I have found my “ happy” too many times!!my wallet cries



....hmm, singing [emoji441] my song sister..., let’s just live the moment.., this is the “one”...,


----------



## mika7777777

I received my small Sutton in Atmosphere Metallic, and here is my first impression:

Under the natural light, the color looks more grey-ish than how it looks on the MZ Wallace site. On the website, it looked more like a light beige with a hint of grey, but to my eye it looks more like a light grey with a hint of beige. The color in my pictures are pretty accurate IMO. It's a pretty color and I love it. It's just slightly different from what I had expected.
The metallic effect is very slight, which is consistent with the web description. It has a slight sheen, and is very nice.
Because of the metallic fabric, it's more stiff than the Oxford bag. It does not slouch like my Magnet small Sutton does (will it soften up as I use it?). Look at the first picture, the Atmosphere Metallic is completely empty, whereas the Magnet has my stuff in it (but not fully stuffed). Both bags are the exact same size, but the Atmosphere Metallic one looks much larger because of its stiffness. Personally I prefer the softness of the Magnet Oxford, but when on the crook of arm, I like how the Atmosphere Metallic doesn't crash in around the logo. So both have pros and cons in my opinion.
The gold HW on the Atmosphere Metallic is lighter than the gold HW on Magnet Oxford. I think each version of gold HW compliments the corresponding color of the bag very well.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> I received my small Sutton in Atmosphere Metallic, and here is my first impression:
> 
> Under the natural light, the color looks more grey-ish than how it looks on the MZ Wallace site. On the website, it looked more like a light beige with a hint of grey, but to my eye it looks more like a light grey with a hint of beige. The color in my pictures are pretty accurate IMO. It's a pretty color and I love it. It's just slightly different from what I had expected.
> The metallic effect is very slight, which is consistent with the web description. It has a slight sheen, and is very nice.
> Because of the metallic fabric, it's more stiff than the Oxford bag. It does not slouch like my Magnet small Sutton does (will it soften up as I use it?). Look at the first picture, the Atmosphere Metallic is completely empty, whereas the Magnet has my stuff in it (but not fully stuffed). Both bags are the exact same size, but the Atmosphere Metallic one looks much larger because of its stiffness. Personally I prefer the softness of the Magnet Oxford, but when on the crook of arm, I like how the Atmosphere Metallic doesn't crash in around the logo. So both have pros and cons in my opinion.
> The gold HW on the Atmosphere Metallic is lighter than the gold HW on Magnet Oxford. I think each version of gold HW compliments the corresponding color of the bag very well.
> 
> View attachment 3978041
> View attachment 3978042
> View attachment 3978043
> View attachment 3978060


I really really like it. Looks like a perfect summer bag.


----------



## mika7777777

I've just transferred all my stuff to the Atmosphere Metallic, and the bag still does not sag and looks pretty much like in the last photo. It starts sagging a little when I put my mirrorless camera in it, but not bad at all. It's still an unstructured bag, so it holds as much as my Magnet one, of course.

One thing to keep in mind is, if you like carrying this bag with the crossbody strap and want to put the straps down, that might be difficult. But I like to keep the straps up, so it's not a problem for me.


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> I really really like it. Looks like a perfect summer bag.


Yeah, the more I look at it, the more I like it. Its slight sheen is very difficult to photograph, but it's very very pretty.


----------



## Reba

mika7777777 said:


> Yeah, the more I look at it, the more I like it. Its slight sheen is very difficult to photograph, but it's very very pretty.



Very pretty. Looks like it will be a great versatile color.  I think I would like that added bit of structure...crisp looking to show off that adorable lil’ shape. Enjoy that cutie...


----------



## mika7777777

Took another picture under the incandescent light. Looks more like the color on the web.


----------



## ms p

mika7777777, atmospheric s. Sutton is pretty [emoji173]️ thanks for all the pics [emoji5] enjoy [emoji177]


----------



## furbaby119

mika7777777 said:


> Took another picture under the incandescent light. Looks more like the color on the web.
> 
> View attachment 3978386


gorgeous--making me want another one. loving my magnet but this would be a great summer addition


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ohh..yay..Frankie?!



Yep!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mika7777777 said:


> Took another picture under the incandescent light. Looks more like the color on the web.
> 
> View attachment 3978386



Really pretty! So glad you like it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 3980391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980392


So pretty both the bag and the charm!


----------



## mika7777777

furbaby119 said:


> gorgeous--making me want another one. loving my magnet but this would be a great summer addition


I love my Magnet small Sutton very much, too! If I were to pick only one, it would be a tough choice but I *think* I'd go with the Magnet one. The fabric is so much softer, it's like a pillow! The Atmosphere metallic fabric has a slightly rubbery texture and it does not feel as pleasant on my arms/hands than the Oxford fabric does (not bad, though). Also it has an odd smell that I hope will go away as I use it. The Magnet might look too dark for warmer weather but it changes its shade depending on the light and on a bright sunny day, the grey will look lighter, and on a dim colder day, the grey will look darker. Very versatile!


----------



## dcooney4

The golden linen looking coco looks very interesting. I'm being good and my closet is very happy not being cluttered . What do you do to keep your shopping in check? I belong to the shopping your closet thread but I'm curious what you all do.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The golden linen looking coco looks very interesting. I'm being good and my closet is very happy not being cluttered . What do you do to keep your shopping in check? I belong to the shopping your closet thread but I'm curious what you all do.



I have been trying to do...if one comes in, one has to go out...  most recently, Damask Coco in.., Maroon Small Sutton out. If I really want new, I am telling myself to part with something.., I have space..it just feels silly to have too many to me. My moods in styles change a bit over time though.., so change here and there is fun.


----------



## Reba

The Gold Glazed Linen is pretty. I wondered if it would feel too plasticky in Coco and maybe less so in smaller Pippa. I would like a chance to try them out though [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

Luv, it’s hard to get a good read on the Clay from your picture. What do you think?  It looks lighter than website?  Charm is cute...


----------



## furbaby119

mika7777777 said:


> I love my Magnet small Sutton very much, too! If I were to pick only one, it would be a tough choice but I *think* I'd go with the Magnet one. The fabric is so much softer, it's like a pillow! The Atmosphere metallic fabric has a slightly rubbery texture and it does not feel as pleasant on my arms/hands than the Oxford fabric does (not bad, though). Also it has an odd smell that I hope will go away as I use it. The Magnet might look too dark for warmer weather but it changes its shade depending on the light and on a bright sunny day, the grey will look lighter, and on a dim colder day, the grey will look darker. Very versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980409
> View attachment 3980415


I love the magnet--mine is a little stiff also--especially the handles. I assume with time they will soften. I carry dark bags year round-I just tend to gravitate to them. I must voice a complaint though--they don't give dust bags anymore???


----------



## furbaby119

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 3980391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980392


such a cute bag charm!!!


----------



## Reba

furbaby119 said:


> I love the magnet--mine is a little stiff also--especially the handles. I assume with time they will soften. I carry dark bags year round-I just tend to gravitate to them. I must voice a complaint though--they don't give dust bags anymore???



No dust bags on the Metro line...yes on Bedford...


----------



## dcooney4

furbaby119 said:


> I love the magnet--mine is a little stiff also--especially the handles. I assume with time they will soften. I carry dark bags year round-I just tend to gravitate to them. I must voice a complaint though--they don't give dust bags anymore???


At first that bugged me but I grab it so much because it is always ready to go.


----------



## mika7777777

furbaby119 said:


> I love the magnet--mine is a little stiff also--especially the handles. I assume with time they will soften. I carry dark bags year round-I just tend to gravitate to them. I must voice a complaint though--they don't give dust bags anymore???


Interesting. Neither my small Magnet nor black medium Sutton were stiff; they were very soft straight out of box. Handles were definitely stiffer, but I thought that was by design. As for the dust bags, yeah, none of mine came with one, either. But that's okay, I store mine inside the pouches they came with, and they go inside other bags.


----------



## Reba

Inspired by Luvs new Clay color..., got out my Clove Kara.  Similar color I think. Great year-round neutral..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Inspired by Luvs new Clay color..., got out my Clove Kara.  Similar color I think. Great year-round neutral..
> View attachment 3980957


I miss this little beauty sometimes. I am glad you are still enjoying yours and she looks adorable with the charm.


----------



## Luv2Live

Bought my 1st MZ Wallace, a large Sutton!  But couldn’t decide on a color, so took both to decide.  Any opinions to help me decide - metallic steel or magnet gray.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I miss this little beauty sometimes. I am glad you are still enjoying yours and she looks adorable with the charm.



I don’t use these as much as some others.., I prefer it hand-carry. Crossbody is awkward to me. She’s just too cute for me to ever part with.., and is really a perfect size.


----------



## dcooney4

Luv2Live said:


> Bought my 1st MZ Wallace, a large Sutton!  But couldn’t decide on a color, so took both to decide.  Any opinions to help me decide - metallic steel or magnet gray.


I love the steel.


----------



## furbaby119

mika7777777 said:


> Interesting. Neither my small Magnet nor black medium Sutton were stiff; they were very soft straight out of box. Handles were definitely stiffer, but I thought that was by design. As for the dust bags, yeah, none of mine came with one, either. But that's okay, I store mine inside the pouches they came with, and they go inside other bags.


When I got my first mz bag a few years ago it was the caramel fleck large sutton.It came with the dust bag.Haven't gotten one since not even with the small backpack I bought.Just wonder why since these bags aren't cheep either.


----------



## dcooney4

furbaby119 said:


> When I got my first mz bag a few years ago it was the caramel fleck large sutton.It came with the dust bag.Haven't gotten one since not even with the small backpack I bought.Just wonder why since these bags aren't cheep either.


True!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, it’s hard to get a good read on the Clay from your picture. What do you think?  It looks lighter than website?  Charm is cute...



Yes I think it’s lighter than the MZ pics. Looks like the exact same Clay they did a few years ago but with gold hw instead this time. To me it’s more green than brown, but I couldn’t quibble with someone who sees the brown in it. Looks different in varying light. The charm is awesome! Love the more creative charm styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Luv2Live said:


> Bought my 1st MZ Wallace, a large Sutton!  But couldn’t decide on a color, so took both to decide.  Any opinions to help me decide - metallic steel or magnet gray.



Tough choice! Will depend on whether you prefer a matte look or a bit of shine. Magnet is matte; Steel has a sheen to it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Inspired by Luvs new Clay color..., got out my Clove Kara.  Similar color I think. Great year-round neutral..
> View attachment 3980957



Clove was a good color. Loved the saffiano trim. Kara is so cute!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes I think it’s lighter than the MZ pics. Looks like the exact same Clay they did a few years ago but with gold hw instead this time. To me it’s more green than brown, but I couldn’t quibble with someone who sees the brown in it. Looks different in varying light. The charm is awesome! Love the more creative charm styles.



Sounds pretty...nice with white, linen, chambray this Summer..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Sounds pretty...nice with white, linen, chambray this Summer..



Yep - good neutral


----------



## dcooney4

I find that with Mz once you buy one you usually buy more ,kind of like candy with all the different colors. I have culled my collection quite a bit to only ones I reach for often . I still have a few though . I think I have seven. How about you?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I find that with Mz once you buy one you usually buy more ,kind of like candy with all the different colors. I have culled my collection quite a bit to only ones I reach for often . I still have a few though . I think I have seven. How about you?



My collection is steady at around 30. 10 are Frankies. I need to cull more, but I like 90% of what I have at the moment. I’d like to be around 20 and live by the one-in, one-out rule. Not there yet.


----------



## Reba

I am at 13...been there for a while. Have added.., but subtracted at the same time...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> My collection is steady at around 30. 10 are Frankies. I need to cull more, but I like 90% of what I have at the moment. I’d like to be around 20 and live by the one-in, one-out rule. Not there yet.


I want to add more but I am waiting for the boutique near me to get more so I can use my credit and also for the next time I get to NYC to their main store.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am at 13...been there for a while. Have added.., but subtracted at the same time...


With what you have now which bags are you using the most? Is it still lizzy?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> With what you have now which bags are you using the most? Is it still lizzy?



My Mallard Coco for sure since I got it in December, then the 3 Lizzy bags, then Kara’s. Lately I haven’t used Roxy’s at all. Not sure why. Have thought of selling..not sure. My only “want” right now is a Navy with gold hardware. Would love in Coco. What’s on your want lists?

Other want/need...a Pippa. Have a trip coming up. Would like a neutral Pippa..maybe that gold one?  Or older linen coated?  To use during day excursions, but also evening dinners and cocktails.


----------



## ms p

7 (and 4 to sell .. these are not countable right [emoji848][emoji38])


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> 7 (and 4 to sell .. these are not countable right [emoji848][emoji38])


If they are still yours and in your home they are countable. I have non Mz bags in a consignment store but I still count them because if they don’t sell they come back to me.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My Mallard Coco for sure since I got it in December, then the 3 Lizzy bags, then Kara’s. Lately I haven’t used Roxy’s at all. Not sure why. Have thought of selling..not sure. My only “want” right now is a Navy with gold hardware. Would love in Coco. What’s on your want lists?
> 
> Other want/need...a Pippa. Have a trip coming up. Would like a neutral Pippa..maybe that gold one?  Or older linen coated?  To use during day excursions, but also evening dinners and cocktails.


I love my Roxy but I haven’t been using her. I have been grabbing the mini metro the most. Who would have thought. I am hoping the local boutique gets a small Sutton in a color I like so I can use my credit.


----------



## dcooney4

What surprised me the most last year is I used the moth Roxy almost as much  than the black Mineral one. I just double checked my stats.


----------



## vicious licious

Hi all, Not sure if this is the right place to post... I'm looking for a dark blue camo small Sutton. Anyone have one they're ready to part with. Or know of a boutique that has one in stock right now? MZW just sold out. Thanks!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What surprised me the most last year is I used the moth Roxy almost as much  than the black Mineral one. I just double checked my stats.



I used all three of my Small Roxy’s so much a year ago..this past 6 months...have barely touched. I guess I will try to make myself use..if I don’t enjoy..chopping block time...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I used all three of my Small Roxy’s so much a year ago..this past 6 months...have barely touched. I guess I will try to make myself use..if I don’t enjoy..chopping block time...


Me too!


----------



## shortA

vicious licious said:


> Hi all, Not sure if this is the right place to post... I'm looking for a dark blue camo small Sutton. Anyone have one they're ready to part with. Or know of a boutique that has one in stock right now? MZW just sold out. Thanks!


 
I've never called the store when it says out of stock, but I might try that first if you haven't already. You never know. But if that doesn't work, looks like Delfino has one: 
https://delfinohandbags.com/shop/mzwallace/small-sutton-dark-blue-camo/


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I used all three of my Small Roxy’s so much a year ago..this past 6 months...have barely touched. I guess I will try to make myself use..if I don’t enjoy..chopping block time...


Is it style fatigue? Or because of season ?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> If they are still yours and in your home they are countable. I have non Mz bags in a consignment store but I still count them because if they don’t sell they come back to me.


I do see then everytime I open my wardrobe haha. Hopefully bags will sell for u and me soon [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I've never called the store when it says out of stock, but I might try that first if you haven't already. You never know. But if that doesn't work, looks like Delfino has one:
> https://delfinohandbags.com/shop/mzwallace/small-sutton-dark-blue-camo/


I just looked at delfino's and saw they still have my black Bedford mineral roxy.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Is it style fatigue? Or because of season ?



It might be style fatigue..  I did wear the style as a whole a lot. The Black Mineral got the most wear, Poppy second, and Blue Camo only here and there. The only style quality I don’t favor about it, is the look of handles when wearing crossbody-because they are longer and hang-but that’s just being picky. I usually just wear without the crossbody strap attached. Maybe that’s why I am not reaching for..I need to attach and use it wearing both ways.


----------



## dcooney4

I think I am just tired of so many black bags. I think it is time to break out the color soon. Hopefully tonight will be the last of the snow storms.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> My Mallard Coco for sure since I got it in December, then the 3 Lizzy bags, then Kara’s. Lately I haven’t used Roxy’s at all. Not sure why. Have thought of selling..not sure. My only “want” right now is a Navy with gold hardware. Would love in Coco. What’s on your want lists?
> 
> Other want/need...a Pippa. Have a trip coming up. Would like a neutral Pippa..maybe that gold one?  Or older linen coated?  To use during day excursions, but also evening dinners and cocktails.



Nothing on my want list atm...hard to believe, right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am just tired of so many black bags. I think it is time to break out the color soon. Hopefully tonight will be the last of the snow storms.



Agree, craving spring color right now. This always happens to me in March. I want a break from dark winter colors.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> It might be style fatigue..  I did wear the style as a whole a lot. The Black Mineral got the most wear, Poppy second, and Blue Camo only here and there. The only style quality I don’t favor about it, is the look of handles when wearing crossbody-because they are longer and hang-but that’s just being picky. I usually just wear without the crossbody strap attached. Maybe that’s why I am not reaching for..I need to attach and use it wearing both ways.


Honestly I always thought it's weird to wear a bag xbody if it has long double shoulder strap attached. But last week I had a wild mzw mineral (maybe large size) Roxy sighting locally. The girl was carry it on her shoulder with the long  xbody strap and it looks good. Strangely no new Roxy released and the regular black was on sale Dec. I wonder is it phase out or redesign.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Honestly I always thought it's weird to wear a bag xbody if it has long double shoulder strap attached. But last week I had a wild mzw mineral (maybe large size) Roxy sighting locally. The girl was carry it on her shoulder with the long  xbody strap and it looks good. Strangely no new Roxy released and the regular black was on sale Dec. I wonder is it phase out or redesign.



I do like the way it looks worn this way.., kind of slouchy and casually. I, however, strive to comfortably be slouchy and casual.  Not that I dress [emoji156] up all the time, but, am old enough that I Iron everything.., that I hairspray and tell my self..now mess that up a little...ha ha...


----------



## ms p

Yes comfort #1. so I should be proud I don't iron everything [emoji23] I need to tell dh too haha


----------



## dcooney4

I put my black one on the fb group but if it doesn't go it is not a big deal. I am keeping the moth one. I wear them with the spare strap in the back zip compartment. I have to say when I took it out to photograph it I almost put it back in the closet because it looks so crisp and new . I did it because yesterday I broke down and ordered a new bag . The boutique said they would have new bags by the end of Feb. Well it is the 7th today and yesterday they still had nothing except big metro's and a micro metro left and not in colors I can wear.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I put my black one on the fb group but if it doesn't go it is not a big deal. I am keeping the moth one. I wear them with the spare strap in the back zip compartment. I have to say when I took it out to photograph it I almost put it back in the closet because it looks so crisp and new . I did it because yesterday I broke down and ordered a new bag . The boutique said they would have new bags by the end of Feb. Well it is the 7th today and yesterday they still had nothing except big metro's and a micro metro left and not in colors I can wear.



I always have second thoughts about selling my bags too. I keep mine so nice..they look better than new..and, I know I can only get a fraction of price. I have to feel that I am really done with it and would want someone else to enjoy a pretty bag at a good price. At that point, I get a little bit of spending money, a little bit of clutter free space.., and hopefully someone else is thrilled with their new [emoji164]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I always have second thoughts about selling my bags too. I keep mine so nice..they look better than new..and, I know I can only get a fraction of price. I have to feel that I am really done with it and would want someone else to enjoy a pretty bag at a good price. At that point, I get a little bit of spending money, a little bit of clutter free space.., and hopefully someone else is thrilled with their new [emoji164]


That is me exactly. I priced it as per the rules but not ridiculously cheap. So if it doesn't go then I'm meant to keep it. I have quite a few bags at the consignment shop locally that I am saving their shelf space incase they don't sell. I am not counting the bag I ordered as a part of my collection till I see it in person. When I buy in person I have much better luck, but I have my fingers crossed that this beauty will be perfect and will work great for spring and summer.


----------



## huruta

I'm here to answer a few questions myself in case anyone had the same ones as me. 

*Hayley in Damson*
The Hayley doesn't not fit my 13" laptop. Can I *squeeze* it in? Yes, barely, but I probably can't put much else it and it's hard to get in and out. I have an IBM Thinkpad which has more square corners than a MacBook and has been a problem for other MZ Wallace bags (~2015 Marlena Backpack). I adore the Damson dark purple color with silver hardware. It's a color, but not an obvious one and one that will go very well with my clothing palate which tends towards soft and jewel tone blues, grays, pinks and black, dark brown. It seems like a great compliment to my grey Paige, which is a little small for me for travel. The Hayley fits a standard water bottle, my Contigo coffee mug and even my husband's insulated 9.5" tall Hydroflask. I'm not a fan of light colored bags because they show the dirt. Thus, the Damson should serve me very well. I tend to have just a few bags. Right now I own two other purses (a MZ Wallace Paige and a Vin Baker in black suede that is too heavy). I will like phase out Vin and replace it with Hayley. Seems like a win in terms of fit for me. I'm very happy.

And what I guess what I realized is that I need two new bags! I have a large tote that I got in Thailand years ago that is essential a Chilewich rip off for $9 that has been awesome, but it's starting to fray and I'd like something a little more sophisticated. I attend academic conferences so something I can use for work travel in the US and abroad (laptop, neck pillow) and for conferences (not looking too huge) would be great. I narrowed it down to the Belle and Kate. The Belle is smaller than my "Chilewich". It's lovely (arrived today). I'm still waiting on the Kate, which I ordered from Nordstroms. Will post my thoughts next week when a final decision on that one is made. The Belle may be a little small to a travel tote though it seems like a great size for a conference. To be continued....


----------



## Reba

huruta said:


> I'm here to answer a few questions myself in case anyone had the same ones as me.
> 
> *Hayley in Damson*
> The Hayley doesn't not fit my 13" laptop. Can I *squeeze* it in? Yes, barely, but I probably can't put much else it and it's hard to get in and out. I have an IBM Thinkpad which has more square corners than a MacBook and has been a problem for other MZ Wallace bags (~2015 Marlena Backpack). I adore the Damson dark purple color with silver hardware. It's a color, but not an obvious one and one that will go very well with my clothing palate which tends towards soft and jewel tone blues, grays, pinks and black, dark brown. It seems like a great compliment to my grey Paige, which is a little small for me for travel. The Hayley fits a standard water bottle, my Contigo coffee mug and even my husband's insulated 9.5" tall Hydroflask. I'm not a fan of light colored bags because they show the dirt. Thus, the Damson should serve me very well. I tend to have just a few bags. Right now I own two other purses (a MZ Wallace Paige and a Vin Baker in black suede that is too heavy). I will like phase out Vin and replace it with Hayley. Seems like a win in terms of fit for me. I'm very happy.
> 
> And what I guess what I realized is that I need two new bags! I have a large tote that I got in Thailand years ago that is essential a Chilewich rip off for $9 that has been awesome, but it's starting to fray and I'd like something a little more sophisticated. I attend academic conferences so something I can use for work travel in the US and abroad (laptop, neck pillow) and for conferences (not looking too huge) would be great. I narrowed it down to the Belle and Kate. The Belle is smaller than my "Chilewich". It's lovely (arrived today). I'm still waiting on the Kate, which I ordered from Nordstroms. Will post my thoughts next week when a final decision on that one is made. The Belle may be a little small to a travel tote though it seems like a great size for a conference. To be continued....



So glad you love your new Hayley. Damson does sound like a great bit of color, without being too much for any wardrobe pieces. Good luck on choosing your next bag...looking forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## dcooney4

My bag still has today as a delivery day. We had over 14 inches of snow so I am surprised . Can't wait!


----------



## dcooney4

I wanted to order those purse gummy things but they are sold out. Did anyone else here still get them and did you use it on a bag that is not black?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> My bag still has today as a delivery day. We had over 14 inches of snow so I am surprised . Can't wait!



We are expecting pics...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> We are expecting pics...


Of course!


----------



## mika7777777

Posting a few more pictures of my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton. it's softened up a little and slouches very nicely. But still has more structure than my Magnet Oxford small Sutton.

All pictures taken under the natural light, the first one outside (overcast day), and the rest taken inside my car. Definitely different from the color depicted on their website. I'd say it's light and warm silver.


----------



## Reba

mika7777777 said:


> Posting a few more pictures of my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton. it's softened up a little and slouches very nicely. But still has more structure than my Magnet Oxford small Sutton.
> 
> All pictures taken under the natural light, the first one outside (overcast day), and the rest taken inside my car. Definitely different from the color depicted on their website. I'd say it's light and warm silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993778
> View attachment 3993779
> View attachment 3993780



Really is a lovely color..., their colors always surprise (in a good way).


----------



## mika7777777

Reba said:


> Really is a lovely color..., their colors always surprise (in a good way).


Yes, very nice color. In fact, I like it more than the color shown on their website.


----------



## furbaby119

mika7777777 said:


> Yes, very nice color. In fact, I like it more than the color shown on their website.


gorgeous!!!


----------



## dcooney4

It never arrived today. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> Posting a few more pictures of my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton. it's softened up a little and slouches very nicely. But still has more structure than my Magnet Oxford small Sutton.
> 
> All pictures taken under the natural light, the first one outside (overcast day), and the rest taken inside my car. Definitely different from the color depicted on their website. I'd say it's light and warm silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993778
> View attachment 3993779
> View attachment 3993780


I actually like that it holds its shape. Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

It’s so weird yesterday it said my bag would be delivered by 8pm even after 8 pm . Now it does not give any date at all. I realize it’s probably due to the storm but it is still bizarre. I have never seen a tracking with no estimated arrival date once it has left a warehouse.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> It’s so weird yesterday it said my bag would be delivered by 8pm even after 8 pm . Now it does not give any date at all. I realize it’s probably due to the storm but it is still bizarre. I have never seen a tracking with no estimated arrival date once it has left a warehouse.


I have seen this, especially when an original date is missed.  Hang on, it will get there eventually, I hope sooner than later.  The wait is so annoying!


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I have seen this, especially when an original date is missed.  Hang on, it will get there eventually, I hope sooner than later.  The wait is so annoying!


Thanks! I just checked tracking and now it said delivered, so I called my son and he took it in. Thank goodness I thought to put a stool on the porch because it was wet and snowy everywhere. My son said they put it on the stool. Now I can’t wait to get home. Yay!


----------



## itzme

I’m curious if anyone here owns the small Crosby in leather (from this past Holiday collection). I’ve had my eye on that bag for a while because I just love small cross bodies that are power horses with great organization. I’m curious how the leather has held up in this silouhette vs the metro material. 

I’m upset I missed on on the leather version. I’m wondering if we’re possible to do a special batch as a special order. Lol.


----------



## dcooney4

It arrived! I don’t have time to throughly check it out. I see a few threads sticking out at the top but I think they can probably just be snipped off. Looks cute! I will look at it more throughly by Monday . Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Stella Blue

dcooney4 said:


> It arrived! I don’t have time to throughly check it out. I see a few threads sticking out at the top but I think they can probably just be snipped off. Looks cute! I will look at it more throughly by Monday . Have a great night everyone!


I love basketweave!  Love it in the small sutton.  Enjoy!!


----------



## huruta

And the winner is.......

.....Belle!

Kate arrived today and I've been fussing, packing and repacking them and I think it just comes down to the Kate being too big and not having a bottom structure. If it doesn't have enough stuff it in the bottom of it, it sags, which isn't that attractive (saggy *anything* isn't good on my 48 YO body)! 

The Belle has some sort of lightweight plastic at the bottom of it, so if it's not especially full it still doesn't sag. The size of it is more typical of a work tote and it's very similar to my Marc Jacobs backpack which I've been using for my work bag for the past 2 years, which makes me think as a conference bag it would be ideal.

IMHO, the Kate would be an awesome travel bag, but not so much a great conference bag. I have a hard time imagining walking around all day with it at a conference and not bumping into people. I think I would feel a little weighed down by it. On an airplane would seem another story. For long haul flights, I think the Kate might be preferable. I'm sure I'd fill it up and it wouldn't sag and that the extra space would be great. 

So, my final thoughts are that the Kate is more in line in size with my large Chilewich (13"x5"19"). The Belle is more in line with my Marc Jacobs backpack. So, maybe in addition to the Hayley, I need TWO more bags? Hmpf. I think I need to return one and if it's one that goes back (for now) it's Kate.


----------



## dmc60

itzme said:


> I’m curious if anyone here owns the small Crosby in leather (from this past Holiday collection). I’ve had my eye on that bag for a while because I just love small cross bodies that are power horses with great organization. I’m curious how the leather has held up in this silouhette vs the metro material.
> 
> I’m upset I missed on on the leather version. I’m wondering if we’re possible to do a special batch as a special order. Lol.



Do you mean the small leather Crosby (cube shaped) or the small crossbody Crosby?


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> It arrived! I don’t have time to throughly check it out. I see a few threads sticking out at the top but I think they can probably just be snipped off. Looks cute! I will look at it more throughly by Monday . Have a great night everyone!



WOW this is really pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> WOW this is really pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> It arrived! I don’t have time to throughly check it out. I see a few threads sticking out at the top but I think they can probably just be snipped off. Looks cute! I will look at it more throughly by Monday . Have a great night everyone!


Super pretty! I Very nice and subtle pattern and I love the color tone, too. Enjoy!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It arrived! I don’t have time to throughly check it out. I see a few threads sticking out at the top but I think they can probably just be snipped off. Looks cute! I will look at it more throughly by Monday . Have a great night everyone!



Was playing guessing game at what you bought; thought it was probably a Small Sutton..but, I guessed the new gold..I like the Basketweave!  So nice for Summer..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Was playing guessing game at what you bought; thought it was probably a Small Sutton..but, I guessed the new gold..I like the Basketweave!  So nice for Summer..


I was tempted by it but thought this if it gets a bit dirty would not show it as quickly. Also last year I saw the micro basket weave  tote. I loved the color but the size was to tiny for me. Not the snow needs to melt so I can try this beauty out. I'm running around a lot this weekend so I for once can't wait till Monday when I can take it out of the box again and really play with it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was tempted by it but thought this if it gets a bit dirty would not show it as quickly. Also last year I saw the micro basket weave  tote. I loved the color but the size was to tiny for me. Not the snow needs to melt so I can try this beauty out. I'm running around a lot this weekend so I for once can't wait till Monday when I can take it out of the box again and really play with it.



I am sure you will love.., and have no problems keeping clean; you, like me, are careful.  My Kingsport Grey is similar tone, and I am able to keep clean.


----------



## itzme

dmc60 said:


> Do you mean the small leather Crosby (cube shaped) or the small crossbody Crosby?


I was referring to the cube shaped one.  I like the silouhette of it and I was really hoping they would make it in leather. And they did! But I kept dragging my feet on buying it and I missed out.

But if anyone can comment on the leather on the small crossbody one, I’m interested to hear how it feels and wears!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am sure you will love.., and have no problems keeping clean; you, like me, are careful.  My Kingsport Grey is similar tone, and I am able to keep clean.


I'm sure you are right. I am a bit over compulsive about keeping my bags clean. Each bag gets checked over at the end of the day and cleaned or moisturized if leather before it goes back in it's dust bag.


----------



## dmc60

itzme said:


> I was referring to the cube shaped one.  I like the silouhette of it and I was really hoping they would make it in leather. And they did! But I kept dragging my feet on buying it and I missed out.
> 
> But if anyone can comment on the leather on the small crossbody one, I’m interested to hear how it feels and wears!



I have the cube one.  I use it on weekends, etc. - not an everyday bag for me.  And a big surprise is that I like it with the chain strap with my winter coat.  It does add a little weight, but it not a really big bag, and I am not packing it full.  But with the chain strap, my elbow just hits the topi of the bag, which smushes just right to make it a VERY comfortable carry for me.

I don’t have to sort of shove it behind me - like I do with my small belle and other larger bags - when bending to tie my boots, or let the dog off the leash, or any other small bendings I do!  I know that’s kind of odd, but I wasn’t planning on keeping it until I tried the chain strap. And it just feel so comfortable tucked in by my elbow.

I’ve got the small leather crossbody on order.  And am REALLY sorry I didn;t get the small leather sutton.  I’ve become a little obsessed.

But I really like the leather and it just elevates my spirits to have a good leather bag sometimes.


----------



## dcooney4

The Sutton is a keeper. I have to chill out now. I went from not buying anything in February to getting three in March. Only in is an Mz.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The Sutton is a keeper. I have to chill out now. I went from not buying anything in February to getting three in March. Only in is an Mz.



Three in March...one for each Nor’easter![emoji6]...I love that rule...


----------



## psucutie

Hi ladies!  Hop everyone is doing well.

Really hoping for new bags to be released this week.  I have points that I havent spent yet.  A lot of them.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Three in March...one for each Nor’easter![emoji6]...I love that rule...


Oh that’s good! I’m stealing that comment.


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Hi ladies!  Hop everyone is doing well.
> 
> Really hoping for new bags to be released this week.  I have points that I havent spent yet.  A lot of them.



Kinda in the mood for new too..  Was at my Nordstrom with daughter dress shopping for her..passed by handbags..they had a bunch of Black Bedford Lizzy bags on display. Odd.., but, decided to get mine out today to storm shop with me..


What MZ is with you all?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Kinda in the mood for new too..  Was at my Nordstrom with daughter dress shopping for her..passed by handbags..they had a bunch of Black Bedford Lizzy bags on display. Odd.., but, decided to get mine out today to storm shop with me..
> View attachment 3998640
> 
> What MZ is with you all?


Mini metro!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Kinda in the mood for new too..  Was at my Nordstrom with daughter dress shopping for her..passed by handbags..they had a bunch of Black Bedford Lizzy bags on display. Odd.., but, decided to get mine out today to storm shop with me..
> View attachment 3998640
> 
> What MZ is with you all?



I need to break out an MZ for the rest of this week. Have been carrying my Cole Haan woven bucket for the last 10 days.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Kinda in the mood for new too..
> What MZ is with you all?


After a month or so of black regular Crosby, with which I have a like/not so much relationship, I switched to black Hayley with leather strap.  Something about that bag is just comfortable for me.  My stuff gets too crowded in Lizzy, so she sits and waits until those times I can't carry much, and Jane just looks too big this year.  I am anxious for new styles.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I need to break out an MZ for the rest of this week. Have been carrying my Cole Haan woven bucket for the last 10 days.


I do that too! I love my Mz bags but I love others as well. These are the other two I picked up for spring/summer.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I do that too! I love my Mz bags but I love others as well. These are the other two I picked up for spring/summer.



Ooh..that blue looks like a Tiffany’s box...so pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ooh..that blue looks like a Tiffany’s box...so pretty!


Thanks! They call is marine!


----------



## itzme

dmc60 said:


> I have the cube one.  I use it on weekends, etc. - not an everyday bag for me.  And a big surprise is that I like it with the chain strap with my winter coat.  It does add a little weight, but it not a really big bag, and I am not packing it full.  But with the chain strap, my elbow just hits the topi of the bag, which smushes just right to make it a VERY comfortable carry for me.
> 
> I don’t have to sort of shove it behind me - like I do with my small belle and other larger bags - when bending to tie my boots, or let the dog off the leash, or any other small bendings I do!  I know that’s kind of odd, but I wasn’t planning on keeping it until I tried the chain strap. And it just feel so comfortable tucked in by my elbow.
> 
> I’ve got the small leather crossbody on order.  And am REALLY sorry I didn;t get the small leather sutton.  I’ve become a little obsessed.
> 
> But I really like the leather and it just elevates my spirits to have a good leather bag sometimes.



DMC, that sounds lovely and you’re very lucky to have one! I really wish I got to check it out in person. I feel like the leather one would help maintain the shape of the bag better compared to the metro material. Thanks for your review on the bag!


----------



## Morisa

I am sad to report that I somehow managed to rip off one of the little gray "tabs" on the outer mesh pocket of my sporty cece backpack this morning.  Very surprised the leather ripped off so easily, given the durability of MZW bags that I have come to expect.

Here's hoping the rest of the bag doesn't fall apart...


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> I am sad to report that I somehow managed to rip off one of the little gray "tabs" on the outer mesh pocket of my sporty cece backpack this morning.  Very surprised the leather ripped off so easily, given the durability of MZW bags that I have come to expect.
> 
> Here's hoping the rest of the bag doesn't fall apart...



Why don’t you contact Customer Service to see if they will replace..if you feel it was a normal use occurrence..., they should replace for a loyal customer


----------



## Morisa

Reba said:


> Why don’t you contact Customer Service to see if they will replace..if you feel it was a normal use occurrence..., they should replace for a loyal customer



Yeah I may reach out.  I have never gone through MZW main service though, and I believe I got this bag from Nordstrom, so I don't know if MZW will kick me to Nordstrom.  We'll see.


----------



## Reba

Morisa said:


> Yeah I may reach out.  I have never gone through MZW main service though, and I believe I got this bag from Nordstrom, so I don't know if MZW will kick me to Nordstrom.  We'll see.



Nordstrom also has great Customer Service..probably better!  If it were me, I would go through Nordstrom


----------



## MNBags

Reba said:


> Nordstrom also has great Customer Service..probably better!  If it were me, I would go through Nordstrom


Definitely - especially if you’re outside of the 1 year warranty on the bag. Nordstrom would likely refund you the price of the bag - even if it’s used.  Good luck!


----------



## dcooney4

I went to that boutique today and picked up a medium metro in magnet with my credit . The nice young woman told me that they didn’t order any new Mz . So I grabbed the metro .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I went to that boutique today and picked up a medium metro in magnet with my credit . The nice young woman told me that they didn’t order any new Mz . So I grabbed the metro .



Magnet is a great color.., I am sure you can make it work !


----------



## dcooney4

It's a big bag it could not fit in my bag shelves. I hung it on a hanger between to jackets I rarely use so it won't get dirty. I was tempted to store it in the suitcase with my other travel bags but that is full and then I would rarely use it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It's a big bag it could not fit in my bag shelves. I hung it on a hanger between to jackets I rarely use so it won't get dirty. I was tempted to store it in the suitcase with my other travel bags but that is full and then I would rarely use it.



I know it goes against your neat gene [emoji6]...but, those Metros are meant to be smushable...  You could smush it into one of your other bags. How about it being “stuffing” for your new Tiffany blue tote you showed us the other day..., then you’d have both at arms reach.. My Small Sutton’s always were “stuffing” when I had them..they popped out perfectly and stayed dust-free!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I know it goes against your neat gene [emoji6]...but, those Metros are meant to be smushable...  You could smush it into one of your other bags. How about it being “stuffing” for your new Tiffany blue tote you showed us the other day..., then you’d have both at arms reach.. My Small Sutton’s always were “stuffing” when I had them..they popped out perfectly and stayed dust-free!


You know me to well. Lol It’s a good idea though.


----------



## MNBags

dcooney4 said:


> It's a big bag it could not fit in my bag shelves. I hung it on a hanger between to jackets I rarely use so it won't get dirty. I was tempted to store it in the suitcase with my other travel bags but that is full and then I would rarely use it.


You could also store it in it's pouch so it fits on your shelf.  I used to store mine flat, but changed to using the pouches about a year ago because of space issues.  They fit better into the space I have and I haven't noticed any unusual or adverse effects from storing them in their pouch.  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## dcooney4

MNBags said:


> You could also store it in it's pouch so it fits on your shelf.  I used to store mine flat, but changed to using the pouches about a year ago because of space issues.  They fit better into the space I have and I haven't noticed any unusual or adverse effects from storing them in their pouch.  Enjoy your new bags!


Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Have you guys checked out the new?  What do you think?  I like the red..  awesome shade. Would love [emoji173]️ that Coco, and maybe that Downtown Crosby. Harbor is pretty too..


----------



## dcooney4

Nope going to peak at it now.


----------



## dcooney4

Just saw the red . I don’t normally wear much red but that is a beautiful shade.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Just saw the red . I don’t normally wear much red but that is a beautiful shade.



It really is..looks like the best lipstick [emoji168] ever


----------



## shortA

That red is stunning.  I have never ordered a bag so quickly after it was released! I love my small sutton (in black) and have been wanting a medium sutton, but none of the colors called to me. Enter Carmine...wow! In love! Also added a small metro pouch in atmosphere metallic, which will help keep things organized inside. I will be thinking about that  Jane in Carmine too, since Jane is another favorite of mine. But I can't decide how I feel about the red straps.


----------



## Reba

shortA said:


> That red is stunning.  I have never ordered a bag so quickly after it was released! I love my small sutton (in black) and have been wanting a medium sutton, but none of the colors called to me. Enter Carmine...wow! In love! Also added a small metro pouch in atmosphere metallic, which will help keep things organized inside. I will be thinking about that  Jane in Carmine too, since Jane is another favorite of mine. But I can't decide how I feel about the red straps.



Please share pics and your thoughts after you receive!  Excited for you...


----------



## jessica1212

Love the red also! thinking about getting one. please share more pics!!


----------



## mbmb

I like the red and the harbor, although I don't think I will be tempted by any bags in this release.  There are a couple I might go for on big sale next winter.  I might buy a wallet or other small to use my points.  Harbor looks so different in oxford vs bedford in the pictures.  Looking at the Thompson Hobo, it occurred to me that harbor bedford looks like a blending of magnet and mallard.  I look forward to seeing pictures of everyone's new stuff.  I still have a new bag waiting for spring that I bought in the last sale after getting inspiration from this forum.


----------



## dcooney4

Red is tricky for me since I have reddish hair. I would really like to see this in person.


----------



## dcooney4

Not sure what I am going to do with the magnet medium metro tote. It's very pretty, but too big for me for daily wear. It has a pretty patina on the handles because they had it on a shelf. When  do you wear your medium metros . I had posted a question in the fb group on what do they carry in the big one because the girl thought she had the large size when I phoned. I'm glad to have something in hand rather the a gift card to their shop.


----------



## Minne Bags

I'm loving red and harbor colors, too. But, I'm quite annoyed that carmine isn't available in the small metro or small Sutton. Man, I would've been all over those.


----------



## briallie

I am thinking about ordering a Jordan Hobo.
Has anyone seen the black in person? I am wondering how the yellow interior looks IRL.
Is it obnoxious? Pretty? I cannot tell from online pics....


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> Not sure what I am going to do with the magnet medium metro tote. It's very pretty, but too big for me for daily wear. It has a pretty patina on the handles because they had it on a shelf. When  do you wear your medium metros . I had posted a question in the fb group on what do they carry in the big one because the girl thought she had the large size when I phoned. I'm glad to have something in hand rather the a gift card to their shop.



I agree that the medium is a little big for a daily bag for me (unlike the small metro.) I use my medium metro as a work tote. I typically put a smaller purse inside along with a water bottle, a file folder, sometimes lunch, and sometimes a pair of shoes. My laptop is carried separately in a rolling backpack.


----------



## mika7777777

Minne Bags said:


> I'm loving red and harbor colors, too. But, I'm quite annoyed that carmine isn't available in the small metro or small Sutton. Man, I would've been all over those.


That's what I thought, too! But then I am not sure if I am disappointed, or a little "relieved" that the carmine is not available in the small Sutton. LOL


----------



## dmc60

briallie said:


> I am thinking about ordering a Jordan Hobo.
> Has anyone seen the black in person? I am wondering how the yellow interior looks IRL.
> Is it obnoxious? Pretty? I cannot tell from online pics....



I think it makes it easy to find my stuff!  And I love seeing the on my way home now of color when I open my bag.


----------



## Minne Bags

mika7777777 said:


> That's what I thought, too! But then I am not sure if I am disappointed, or a little "relieved" that the carmine is not available in the small Sutton. LOL



LOL! I know exactly what you mean. My wallet is "relieved," too. [emoji23]


----------



## estrie

shortA said:


> That red is stunning.  I have never ordered a bag so quickly after it was released! I love my small sutton (in black) and have been wanting a medium sutton, but none of the colors called to me. Enter Carmine...wow! In love! Also added a small metro pouch in atmosphere metallic, which will help keep things organized inside. I will be thinking about that  Jane in Carmine too, since Jane is another favorite of mine. But I can't decide how I feel about the red straps.



I too have never purchased a bag so quickly after release and view. Although I got the Carmine micro Crosby which I guess could be considered a wallet. 

In the last few months (including the awesome Advent) several things made me light up on first view, but I didn’t actually purchase almost anything; there was always something not fully my need. I’m still not convinced micro Crosby will work for me but the gorgeous red was more convincing than black  Also I was sitting in a terrible presentation and red and was much more delightful 

Curious about Harbor Bedford. It looks more grey than blue, mildly green blue (ocean and all), but it must be a color that has depth in real life their pictures didn’t capture... Oxford Harbor looks so different.


----------



## mariposa08

briallie said:


> I am thinking about ordering a Jordan Hobo.
> Has anyone seen the black in person? I am wondering how the yellow interior looks IRL.
> Is it obnoxious? Pretty? I cannot tell from online pics....



I have the jordan satchel in black with yellow lining and I really like it.  I love black with silver hw and the yellow is a nice fun pop of color.   from me


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I too have never purchased a bag so quickly after release and view. Although I got the Carmine micro Crosby which I guess could be considered a wallet.
> 
> In the last few months (including the awesome Advent) several things made me light up on first view, but I didn’t actually purchase almost anything; there was always something not fully my need. I’m still not convinced micro Crosby will work for me but the gorgeous red was more convincing than black  Also I was sitting in a terrible presentation and red and was much more delightful
> 
> Curious about Harbor Bedford. It looks more grey than blue, mildly green blue (ocean and all), but it must be a color that has depth in real life their pictures didn’t capture... Oxford Harbor looks so different.



You might find yourself using that Micro more than you think..  I use it for my phone and I.D., lippie, headphones,[emoji360], when out walking. Also, when traveling those same things so as not rifling through big bag when need to show I.D. etc.  Makes a great casual walk around hotel item etc.  I wasn’t sure I needed; but, am glad I have...jelly of your red though...


----------



## dmc60

mariposa08 said:


> I have the jordan satchel in black with yellow lining and I really like it.  I love black with silver hw and the yellow is a nice fun pop of color.   from me



What mariposa said!  For some reason what I typed didn’t make any sense.  I am blaming the iPad’s autocorrect!


----------



## Reba

dmc60 said:


> What mariposa said!  For some reason what I typed didn’t make any sense.  I am blaming the iPad’s autocorrect!


[emoji23]


----------



## dmc60

Reba said:


> [emoji23]



Maybe I needed a wine emoji....


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love Carmine! Perfect red! I ordered Jane instantly, as I’ve been waiting for a red Jane for years. Arrives tomorrow. Will post pics!


----------



## estrie

huruta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post on this forum. I have a MZ Wallace paige in grey that I love but that is a little small for my travel needs. I love the configuration and so am looking at the Hayley. Can a Hayley fit a 13"x9" laptop? I'd like the smallest bag I can 'get away with'.
> 
> For vacation travel, I don't bring my laptop, but for work travel it'd be nice to have the flexibility. Other items I usually travel with include: wallet, passport, lip balm/lip stick, small amount of meds, small headphones, fruit, nuts, water bottle, sunglasses. book, scarf and sometimes a head pillow. If I have my laptop I don't have a table and vice versa.
> 
> I'm a little worried I actually "need" two different bags (purse/vacation bag and work/laptop bag).
> 
> Also, does MZ Wallace have regularly scheduled sales or coupons or discounts? I hate paying full price for things.
> 
> Best,
> Christy



Super late, haven’t caught up on thread enough to see if a definitive response was given. 

Haley will likely not fit your laptop. I can’t get my 13” (diagonal measurement, so it’s smaller than yours) all the way through the opening. This surprised me. I got the bag for its color (pomegranate with contrasting straps) and haven’t used because of this. 

If you can get it through it would probably sort of fit but it’s not effective as a bag if you have to struggle that much (if it’s actually possible), and you wouldn’t be able to do it with anything else in the bag!

The Small Belle, on the other hand, is extremely easy to get a smaller and possibly medium laptop into.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> Honestly I always thought it's weird to wear a bag xbody if it has long double shoulder strap attached. But last week I had a wild mzw mineral (maybe large size) Roxy sighting locally. The girl was carry it on her shoulder with the long  xbody strap and it looks good. Strangely no new Roxy released and the regular black was on sale Dec. I wonder is it phase out or redesign.



Ah, this is interesting to me, it hasn’t occurred to my brain! I often wore Belle with its crossbody strap, crossbody and just on a shoulder, and its shoulder straps don’t come off. Maybe those aren’t as long...? 

My shoulders slope so shoulder bags don’t generally stay up for me, causing a lot of eventual use pain when I try too much. And I am generally casual so the slouching bags and hanging straps suit the look/style. Even the slouchy bag look with a sharp outfit is part of the general look.


----------



## estrie

huruta said:


> And the winner is.......
> 
> .....Belle!
> 
> Kate arrived today and I've been fussing, packing and repacking them and I think it just comes down to the Kate being too big and not having a bottom structure. If it doesn't have enough stuff it in the bottom of it, it sags, which isn't that attractive (saggy *anything* isn't good on my 48 YO body)!
> 
> The Belle has some sort of lightweight plastic at the bottom of it, so if it's not especially full it still doesn't sag. The size of it is more typical of a work tote and it's very similar to my Marc Jacobs backpack which I've been using for my work bag for the past 2 years, which makes me think as a conference bag it would be ideal.
> 
> IMHO, the Kate would be an awesome travel bag, but not so much a great conference bag. I have a hard time imagining walking around all day with it at a conference and not bumping into people. I think I would feel a little weighed down by it. On an airplane would seem another story. For long haul flights, I think the Kate might be preferable. I'm sure I'd fill it up and it wouldn't sag and that the extra space would be great.
> 
> So, my final thoughts are that the Kate is more in line in size with my large Chilewich (13"x5"19"). The Belle is more in line with my Marc Jacobs backpack. So, maybe in addition to the Hayley, I need TWO more bags? Hmpf. I think I need to return one and if it's one that goes back (for now) it's Kate.



Ahah multiple updates later (I’m still catching up), yay! [emoji173]️ Belle! Beautiful stuffed and empty, lots of room especially with all the pockets.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> You might find yourself using that Micro more than you think..  I use it for my phone and I.D., lippie, headphones,[emoji360], when out walking. Also, when traveling those same things so as not rifling through big bag when need to show I.D. etc.  Makes a great casual walk around hotel item etc.  I wasn’t sure I needed; but, am glad I have...jelly of your red though...



Oh boy when you put it that way, you make the possibilities real and practical! It would be so much better for airport security line especially with a toddler [emoji317] Usually everything gets dropped into a convenient pocket for proper storage later, risking loss. Micro Crosby can BE that convenient pocket AND proper storage :-o


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Oh boy when you put it that way, you make the possibilities real and practical! It would be so much better for airport security line especially with a toddler [emoji317] Usually everything gets dropped into a convenient pocket for proper storage later, risking loss. Micro Crosby can BE that convenient pocket AND proper storage :-o



Add a toddler to the mix...you need one in every color...[emoji12]


----------



## mbmb

estrie said:


> Ah, this is interesting to me, it hasn’t occurred to my brain! I often wore Belle with its crossbody strap, crossbody and just on a shoulder, and its shoulder straps don’t come off. Maybe those aren’t as long...?
> 
> My shoulders slope so shoulder bags don’t generally stay up for me, causing a lot of eventual use pain when I try too much. And I am generally casual so the slouching bags and hanging straps suit the look/style. Even the slouchy bag look with a sharp outfit is part of the general look.


Am I the only one bothered by the crossbody strap rubbing on my neck?  I just don't wear crossbody becaus of that.  Is it my anatomy or is there a trick I am not aware of?


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the crossbody strap rubbing on my neck?  I just don't wear crossbody becaus of that.  Is it my anatomy or is there a trick I am not aware of?



I think maybe occasionally I notice.., maybe it’s when bag is shaped/weighted a certain way it’s more of an issue. I always have on so many pieces of clothing..maybe that’s why I don’t notice.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the crossbody strap rubbing on my neck?  I just don't wear crossbody becaus of that.  Is it my anatomy or is there a trick I am not aware of?


I find some really bother me and others are fine. The ones that bother me when I put the bag towards either the front or towards my back helps.


----------



## estrie

mbmb said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the crossbody strap rubbing on my neck?  I just don't wear crossbody becaus of that.  Is it my anatomy or is there a trick I am not aware of?



Sometimes. Like Reba i often have layers of clothing or scarf buffering. Lighter loads aren’t too bad. When I’m carrying heavy (laptop, airplane cary-on) I find myself pulling the top of the strap out toward my shoulder repeatedly, or just holding the strap away from my body to help alleviate the strain. Sometimes I walk around with my hand under the strap. Which is kind of absurd. 

I have never consciously thought about this! Amazing. It’s all much of why I mostly use backpacks for heavy loads or put it on wheels. Or hand carry. That is more pleasant for me than putting heavy things on one shoulder in any configuration. At some point I just gave up trying. During winter the bulky layers help distribute but getting a crossbody strap over it all, and then off, is its own adventure.


----------



## estrie

Trying to capture the color. I feel the older iphone isn’t quite getting it.



Without overhead light (just window):


With overhead light:


Window light:


----------



## estrie

It’s squishier than I remember my mom’s magnet XS Crosby being. Maybe she had the price tag inside propping it up. 

With a neon pink Greta Crossbody (which was gorgeous but its saffiano took a major beating from how much I stuffed in: everything I carry minus phones) and a black leather pouch with Japanese felt lining including its 8 card slots (four on each side). Its wristlet strap had come unstitched a while back and I eventually sewed it back on so I could use it again. Only issue is sometimes the wristlet unzips as I’m carrying it on my wrist ack. It holds everything I need and could need (for normal spending, getting into buildings or around and associated insurances or licenses) within a month, plus room for one phone if necessary. 

They’re all essentially the same size. Crossbody Greta has the smallest capacity due to being an envelope shape. The leather pouch holds the most with its format and is lighter than microcrosby’s gorgeous leather+metal strap; makes me want to pull Sophie out (after I figure out my wallet situation).


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Sometimes. Like Reba i often have layers of clothing or scarf buffering. Lighter loads aren’t too bad. When I’m carrying heavy (laptop, airplane cary-on) I find myself pulling the top of the strap out toward my shoulder repeatedly, or just holding the strap away from my body to help alleviate the strain. Sometimes I walk around with my hand under the strap. Which is kind of absurd.
> 
> I have never consciously thought about this! Amazing. It’s all much of why I mostly use backpacks for heavy loads or put it on wheels. Or hand carry. That is more pleasant for me than putting heavy things on one shoulder in any configuration. At some point I just gave up trying. During winter the bulky layers help distribute but getting a crossbody strap over it all, and then off, is its own adventure.


This is me too!


----------



## Reba

Estrie, Micro looks good!  Nice that they gave you a dust bag. Mine didn’t come with one. And new design of dust bag sure is pretty..


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Estrie, Micro looks good!  Nice that they gave you a dust bag. Mine didn’t come with one. And new design of dust bag sure is pretty..


I think the cloud dustbag is just a temporary special.  Others have said they got the usual white dustbag in their bedford bags with the cloud bag added to the outside wrap.  But it's a super add-on to get with even a tiny purse.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I think the cloud dustbag is just a temporary special.  Others have said they got the usual white dustbag in their bedford bags with the cloud bag added to the outside wrap.  But it's a super add-on to get with even a tiny purse.



Oh..is super cute...[emoji297]️[emoji170]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the crossbody strap rubbing on my neck?  I just don't wear crossbody becaus of that.  Is it my anatomy or is there a trick I am not aware of?



I can’t wear most cb bags for this reason. I do like the micro because it’s small and light. But anything with some weight to it is a no-go in cb style for me. Micro - ok, Paige - no way. I carry my Paige as a shoulder bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Carmine Jane. Came with cloud dustbag and regular white dustbag. Lining is Harbor. Edging is dark, someone said it’s clay. I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mbmb said:


> I think the cloud dustbag is just a temporary special.  Others have said they got the usual white dustbag in their bedford bags with the cloud bag added to the outside wrap.  But it's a super add-on to get with even a tiny purse.



If it’s a temporary special, I love it! Great little gift.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Carmine Jane. Came with cloud dustbag and regular white dustbag. Lining is Harbor. Edging is dark, someone said it’s clay. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4006175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006179


The color is very striking. I also often wear my Paige as a shoulder bag. If I am wearing my fluffy puffer jacket I wear it crossbody because the padding keeps it from hurting.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> If it’s a temporary special, I love it! Great little gift.



Yes..great little gift to go with your new beautiful Jane! The edging being dark is so different. Striking. She’s a beauty. A good red bag can be dressed up or great with jeans...enjoy..[emoji173]️


----------



## smilesansan

do you know when they will have sale or promotion this year? any special event for Easter?


----------



## Reba

Has anyone seen or heard any reviews of Gold Glazed Linen?  Is pretty on Paige.  After seeing Dawn Lacquer Sutton though, I wasn’t too sure of that plasticy feel. Wondering if this is like that, or more subtle...


----------



## Missaggie

I have the glazed graphite and love it! I don’t think it feels particularly plasticky, although it does have the coating. I live in a warm climate and works perfectly. Sometimes I get tired of the Bedford nylon feel, and also it it very lightweight. It shines!


----------



## dcooney4

smilesansan said:


> do you know when they will have sale or promotion this year? any special event for Easter?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen or heard any reviews of Gold Glazed Linen?  Is pretty on Paige.  After seeing Dawn Lacquer Sutton though, I wasn’t too sure of that plasticy feel. Wondering if this is like that, or more subtle...


That is the one I want to see in person too!


----------



## shortA

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.





smilesansan said:


> do you know when they will have sale or promotion this year? any special event for Easter?



I was curious too, so I checked milled.com/mzwallacenyc. Last year, Summer collection was released April 18, Mother's Day collection April 27, Double Points weekend May 11, and a sale started May 25. They seem to stay pretty close to sched from year to year.

Not that I need anything! Waiting for my carmine medium sutton to be delivered today!


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I was curious too, so I checked milled.com/mzwallacenyc. Last year, Summer collection was released April 18, Mother's Day collection April 27, Double Points weekend May 11, and a sale started May 25. They seem to stay pretty close to sched from year to year.
> 
> Not that I need anything! Waiting for my carmine medium sutton to be delivered today!


Thanks and please share a picture of your Sutton when it comes.


----------



## smilesansan

i want to buy the black crosby traveler and the carmine small crosby. anyway i can get some discount? thanks


----------



## shortA

Here are some pics of the Carmine medium Sutton. It's so hard to capture the color! I was lucky to receive the cloud dustbag; it's really nice. Also bought the atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, which has a zipper pocket inside that I was unaware of. My iPad mini fits in it, so it will be nice to use as an extra cover for that when I want to carry it. Happy with my purchases!


----------



## Reba

shortA...beautiful!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shortA said:


> Here are some pics of the Carmine medium Sutton. It's so hard to capture the color! I was lucky to receive the cloud dustbag; it's really nice. Also bought the atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, which has a zipper pocket inside that I was unaware of. My iPad mini fits in it, so it will be nice to use as an extra cover for that when I want to carry it. Happy with my purchases!
> 
> View attachment 4008425
> View attachment 4008426
> View attachment 4008427



Gorgeous!! Loving Carmine in both Bedford and Oxford.


----------



## LuvAllBags

smilesansan said:


> i want to buy the black crosby traveler and the carmine small crosby. anyway i can get some discount? thanks



It’s tough to get discounts on new items and the Crosby line doesn’t go on sale. If you haven’t purchased from MZW’s site before, you can sign up for their emails and get 15% off your first order. Larrimor’s also sells MZW and has a first-timer discount code but they don’t have all the styles. Otherwise you have to wait to see when Saks has a code that can be used on MZW. But again, they don’t have all the styles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

smilesansan said:


> do you know when they will have sale or promotion this year? any special event for Easter?





dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



I think they might have done double points for Easter last year. No sale. Next sale starts around Memorial Day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen or heard any reviews of Gold Glazed Linen?  Is pretty on Paige.  After seeing Dawn Lacquer Sutton though, I wasn’t too sure of that plasticy feel. Wondering if this is like that, or more subtle...



No, but I have the graphite and it’s the same. It’s coated but does not feel plasticy. I really like it. Nice change from the nylon.


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> Here are some pics of the Carmine medium Sutton. It's so hard to capture the color! I was lucky to receive the cloud dustbag; it's really nice. Also bought the atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, which has a zipper pocket inside that I was unaware of. My iPad mini fits in it, so it will be nice to use as an extra cover for that when I want to carry it. Happy with my purchases!
> 
> View attachment 4008425
> View attachment 4008426
> View attachment 4008427


Very pretty!


----------



## smilesansan

thank you very much. 




LuvAllBags said:


> It’s tough to get discounts on new items and the Crosby line doesn’t go on sale. If you haven’t purchased from MZW’s site before, you can sign up for their emails and get 15% off your first order. Larrimor’s also sells MZW and has a first-timer discount code but they don’t have all the styles. Otherwise you have to wait to see when Saks has a code that can be used on MZW. But again, they don’t have all the styles.


----------



## Reba

Ugg Boots and Tiger Eye..you made a great pair this Winter [emoji300]️, but, it’s time for you to go!  Hoping today’s snowstorm is the last; and Spring truly can be in!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 4008923
> 
> 
> Ugg Boots and Tiger Eye..you made a great pair this Winter [emoji300]️, but, it’s time for you to go!  Hoping today’s snowstorm is the last; and Spring truly can be in!


I hope this is the last of the snow. . Your uggs and Lizzy look adorable together . I ended up selling the medium metro I got with my credit. I don’t need another big tote. I already bought to much this month. I am going to a meet up so I want to be able to get something there without feeling guilty for having bought to much now.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I hope this is the last of the snow. . Your uggs and Lizzy look adorable together . I ended up selling the medium metro I got with my credit. I don’t need another big tote. I already bought to much this month. I am going to a meet up so I want to be able to get something there without feeling guilty for having bought to much now.



Good that you sold it if it wasn’t going to be useful to you. Now, you can spend that cash guilt-free...


----------



## briallie

Jordan Hobo question....
I ordered the jordan hobo in damson from nordstrom. I liked it but thought I might like black better.
So, I ordered the black one from Saks. It just came today and I am confused...
It’s a different shape (more square, whereas the damson is more east/west)...and has a thinner crossbody strap.
Anybody know what the scoop is?
Is one more recent than the other?
I like the shape of the damson better...but wish it were black...


----------



## mbmb

briallie said:


> Jordan Hobo question....
> I ordered the jordan hobo in damson from nordstrom. I liked it but thought I might like black better.
> So, I ordered the black one from Saks. It just came today and I am confused...
> It’s a different shape (more square, whereas the damson is more east/west)...and has a thinner crossbody strap.
> Anybody know what the scoop is?
> Is one more recent than the other?
> I like the shape of the damson better...but wish it were black...


Jordan Hobo was redesigned.  I think MZW may have mentioned it on Instagram.  Another change was back pocket on old design was attached to the back of the bag, while the new one is inside the fabric on the back of the bag.  I had and sold dawn with gold hardware which was the old design, but I have not seen the others.  The last time I looked, MZW had not changed the measurements on the web site.  I'm not sure if the NS vs. EW was part of the redesign that changed the pocket or if that is a second redesign.


----------



## dmc60

briallie said:


> Jordan Hobo question....
> I ordered the jordan hobo in damson from nordstrom. I liked it but thought I might like black better.
> So, I ordered the black one from Saks. It just came today and I am confused...
> It’s a different shape (more square, whereas the damson is more east/west)...and has a thinner crossbody strap.
> Anybody know what the scoop is?
> Is one more recent than the other?
> I like the shape of the damson better...but wish it were black...



This may sound odd, but Nordstrom sometimes gets their MZ Wallace styles wrong!  Make sure you have 2 Jordan Hobo’s!


----------



## Andrea89

Hello, ladies (and maybe gents)! This is my first ever post on TPF, and I actually just signed up to ask for the opinions of you wonderful people... I'm having trouble deciding on my first bag! I discovered MZ Wallace about a month ago, and have been obsessing over EVERYTHING since (especially that Crosby line... drool!!!) I will graduate from graduate school in less than a month, and found out recently that I am expecting my first baby, so I wanted my first MZ Wallace bag to be a special one. I don't really need a large bag for my every day carry, but I have been traveling more than usual. Now that a baby is on the way, I feel like the most logical purchase would be a larger bag to use as a mom/baby bag and/or under the seat carry on bag. 

I am almost 100% set on the Kate (especially now that it has a luggage sleeve), but the Belle was the first bag I set my eyes on that made me love the brand, so she's on the list, too. I don't need both, so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both of these bags, and can give input. I feel like I'm liking the look of the Belle more than Kate; Belle has that gorgeous zip pocket across the front, BUT the Kate has that handy luggage sleeve AND outside drink pockets. I love them both, please help me decide! Any cons to either one that you can think of? I'm also open to other opinions if you think I should consider another bag! Thanks in advance!


----------



## estrie

Andrea89 said:


> Hello, ladies (and maybe gents)! This is my first ever post on TPF, and I actually just signed up to ask for the opinions of you wonderful people... I'm having trouble deciding on my first bag! I discovered MZ Wallace about a month ago, and have been obsessing over EVERYTHING since (especially that Crosby line... drool!!!) I will graduate from graduate school in less than a month, and found out recently that I am expecting my first baby, so I wanted my first MZ Wallace bag to be a special one. I don't really need a large bag for my every day carry, but I have been traveling more than usual. Now that a baby is on the way, I feel like the most logical purchase would be a larger bag to use as a mom/baby bag and/or under the seat carry on bag.
> 
> I am almost 100% set on the Kate (especially now that it has a luggage sleeve), but the Belle was the first bag I set my eyes on that made me love the brand, so she's on the list, too. I don't need both, so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both of these bags, and can give input. I feel like I'm liking the look of the Belle more than Kate; Belle has that gorgeous zip pocket across the front, BUT the Kate has that handy luggage sleeve AND outside drink pockets. I love them both, please help me decide! Any cons to either one that you can think of? I'm also open to other opinions if you think I should consider another bag! Thanks in advance!



Congratulations on all the things! That’s a lot going on, and many great reasons to get a new MZ Wallace  You may find that once you need one MZW, additional bags are only logical...

Have you seen these bags in person yet?

I have never used Kate (overall design isn’t for me) but have observed a busy mother of multiple young children use it effectively. Personally, Belle is my favorite esthetic and experience (and feel during carry, when emptier it’s flatter) but in time I’ve admitted that most larger bags and non-backpacks are too large and heavy for my shoulders (they slope, nothing stays on). 

That is all to say that both Kate and Belle are pretty large bags that can get heavy. Belle’s newer colors have the flat handle straps which help. The older rolled handles, still on Kate, will dig more, but Kate’s travel sleeve will help. 

There are devotees here to Belle and to Kate. They say Kate is bigger both in profile and a bit in capacity. The bottle/elastic pockets certainly look convenient. Another consideration is whether you think more smaller pockets will be better for you versus the Belle’s larger flat pocket in front. 

This is where I go back to the multiple bags comment. Different bags for different things. In any of our efforts to maximize efficiency (or is that justify more bags?), whether for weight or convenience or function, there is an MZW for everything. I mostly stopped using my own purse when I started carrying diapers and moved into a pouch wristlet wallet to go from work bag (usually backpack) to diaper bag (a medium MZ Wallace like Small Belle or an older style no longer in production ), even when traveling with or without baby, I just go super light weight and minimal cause laptop always weighs everything down. 

Kate looks like an awesome travel bag. I just really love Belle’s design. Totally get your dilemma!


----------



## estrie

We have another thread for picture and reference info about styles and colors. Below is a quote from it but the picture didn’t come with. You can click to it though and see comparison photos between a Kate and Belle. There are others in that thread. And in the original MZ Wallace opinions thread there are numerous pictures of both, which should come up in a search. There are some great pictures there. 



mariko1217 said:


> Prussian blue Belle ( f/w 2013) and navy saffiano kate (fall 2012)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Andrea89 said:


> Hello, ladies (and maybe gents)! This is my first ever post on TPF, and I actually just signed up to ask for the opinions of you wonderful people... I'm having trouble deciding on my first bag! I discovered MZ Wallace about a month ago, and have been obsessing over EVERYTHING since (especially that Crosby line... drool!!!) I will graduate from graduate school in less than a month, and found out recently that I am expecting my first baby, so I wanted my first MZ Wallace bag to be a special one. I don't really need a large bag for my every day carry, but I have been traveling more than usual. Now that a baby is on the way, I feel like the most logical purchase would be a larger bag to use as a mom/baby bag and/or under the seat carry on bag.
> 
> I am almost 100% set on the Kate (especially now that it has a luggage sleeve), but the Belle was the first bag I set my eyes on that made me love the brand, so she's on the list, too. I don't need both, so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both of these bags, and can give input. I feel like I'm liking the look of the Belle more than Kate; Belle has that gorgeous zip pocket across the front, BUT the Kate has that handy luggage sleeve AND outside drink pockets. I love them both, please help me decide! Any cons to either one that you can think of? I'm also open to other opinions if you think I should consider another bag! Thanks in advance!



Hello and welcome! Estrie has given great advice! I concur that both styles have their merits but can also get heavy. If you can’t see in person, go with your gut and try the one that’s calling to you. You can return to MZW within 10 or 14 days, I believe. Can’t remember which. And then you can get the other one. Kate is huge, IMO, but great if you need that kind of space. I have one and rarely use it but I love the color and keep it around for travel since mine has the travel sleeve. 

Another thought: if you’re not married to the idea of a shoulder bag, consider a smaller cross-body paired with a backpack. Paige is an awesome smaller bag, and MZ has a number of great backpacks.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have gotten the Tumi Luanda flight bag in a color that reminds me of the new mz Wallace color. 
I really like the size and shocking capacity of this very small seeming bag, it holds almost as much as Coco. Definitely a mini bag though, whereas Coco is a small bag.


----------



## mariposa08

Andrea89 said:


> Hello, ladies (and maybe gents)! This is my first ever post on TPF, and I actually just signed up to ask for the opinions of you wonderful people... I'm having trouble deciding on my first bag! I discovered MZ Wallace about a month ago, and have been obsessing over EVERYTHING since (especially that Crosby line... drool!!!) I will graduate from graduate school in less than a month, and found out recently that I am expecting my first baby, so I wanted my first MZ Wallace bag to be a special one. I don't really need a large bag for my every day carry, but I have been traveling more than usual. Now that a baby is on the way, I feel like the most logical purchase would be a larger bag to use as a mom/baby bag and/or under the seat carry on bag.
> 
> I am almost 100% set on the Kate (especially now that it has a luggage sleeve), but the Belle was the first bag I set my eyes on that made me love the brand, so she's on the list, too. I don't need both, so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both of these bags, and can give input. I feel like I'm liking the look of the Belle more than Kate; Belle has that gorgeous zip pocket across the front, BUT the Kate has that handy luggage sleeve AND outside drink pockets. I love them both, please help me decide! Any cons to either one that you can think of? I'm also open to other opinions if you think I should consider another bag! Thanks in advance!



I prefer Kate over Belle mostly because of the outside water bottle pockets and because she will stand up when not full.  Belle falls into a puddle if you don't have her packed full.  Kate does get heavy, but I've used her plenty and never really had issues.  I would definitely add the Crosby Traveler and the Crosby backpack to your lists of possibilities.  The Crosby line is soooo light and Crosby Traveler has a great pocket set up (even better than Kate) and flat straps which are much more comfortable than Kate's rolled handles.  If I was just picking one I would get the traveler hands down.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

neither of these are mzw but I'm loving beach vacation with nylon bags!


----------



## ms p

Andrea89 said:


> Hello, ladies (and maybe gents)! This is my first ever post on TPF, and I actually just signed up to ask for the opinions of you wonderful people... I'm having trouble deciding on my first bag! I discovered MZ Wallace about a month ago, and have been obsessing over EVERYTHING since (especially that Crosby line... drool!!!) I will graduate from graduate school in less than a month, and found out recently that I am expecting my first baby, so I wanted my first MZ Wallace bag to be a special one. I don't really need a large bag for my every day carry, but I have been traveling more than usual. Now that a baby is on the way, I feel like the most logical purchase would be a larger bag to use as a mom/baby bag and/or under the seat carry on bag.
> 
> I am almost 100% set on the Kate (especially now that it has a luggage sleeve), but the Belle was the first bag I set my eyes on that made me love the brand, so she's on the list, too. I don't need both, so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both of these bags, and can give input. I feel like I'm liking the look of the Belle more than Kate; Belle has that gorgeous zip pocket across the front, BUT the Kate has that handy luggage sleeve AND outside drink pockets. I love them both, please help me decide! Any cons to either one that you can think of? I'm also open to other opinions if you think I should consider another bag! Thanks in advance!


Crosby traveller is lighter weight and I heard many like it. Belle is too heavy for me. Kate I never tried. I agree with other get a mini bag for your own stuff eg mobile phone, keys, card/cash. Keep the other things inside the larger bag  congratulations too!!


----------



## Andrea89

estrie said:


> Congratulations on all the things! That’s a lot going on, and many great reasons to get a new MZ Wallace  You may find that once you need one MZW, additional bags are only logical...
> 
> Have you seen these bags in person yet?
> 
> I have never used Kate (overall design isn’t for me) but have observed a busy mother of multiple young children use it effectively. Personally, Belle is my favorite esthetic and experience (and feel during carry, when emptier it’s flatter) but in time I’ve admitted that most larger bags and non-backpacks are too large and heavy for my shoulders (they slope, nothing stays on).
> 
> That is all to say that both Kate and Belle are pretty large bags that can get heavy. Belle’s newer colors have the flat handle straps which help. The older rolled handles, still on Kate, will dig more, but Kate’s travel sleeve will help.
> 
> There are devotees here to Belle and to Kate. They say Kate is bigger both in profile and a bit in capacity. The bottle/elastic pockets certainly look convenient. Another consideration is whether you think more smaller pockets will be better for you versus the Belle’s larger flat pocket in front.
> 
> This is where I go back to the multiple bags comment. Different bags for different things. In any of our efforts to maximize efficiency (or is that justify more bags?), whether for weight or convenience or function, there is an MZW for everything. I mostly stopped using my own purse when I started carrying diapers and moved into a pouch wristlet wallet to go from work bag (usually backpack) to diaper bag (a medium MZ Wallace like Small Belle or an older style no longer in production ), even when traveling with or without baby, I just go super light weight and minimal cause laptop always weighs everything down.
> 
> Kate looks like an awesome travel bag. I just really love Belle’s design. Totally get your dilemma!



Wow, thanks for taking the time to provide that awesome information! I don't have a store near me, so i have to sort of guesstimate sizes and feel. I don't have a terrible back, but I've been a bedside nurse for 8 years and my back is not necessarily in perfect condition  so you're right, maybe I should consider a backpack or a smaller bag. Or even something like the Crosby Traveler or Backpack, which i think are STUNNING and seem lighter overall. I may have to order a few bags to compare them in person! Thanks again for your thoughts!!


----------



## dmc60

Andrea89 said:


> Hello, ladies (and maybe gents)! This is my first ever post on TPF, and I actually just signed up to ask for the opinions of you wonderful people... I'm having trouble deciding on my first bag! I discovered MZ Wallace about a month ago, and have been obsessing over EVERYTHING since (especially that Crosby line... drool!!!) I will graduate from graduate school in less than a month, and found out recently that I am expecting my first baby, so I wanted my first MZ Wallace bag to be a special one. I don't really need a large bag for my every day carry, but I have been traveling more than usual. Now that a baby is on the way, I feel like the most logical purchase would be a larger bag to use as a mom/baby bag and/or under the seat carry on bag.
> 
> I am almost 100% set on the Kate (especially now that it has a luggage sleeve), but the Belle was the first bag I set my eyes on that made me love the brand, so she's on the list, too. I don't need both, so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both of these bags, and can give input. I feel like I'm liking the look of the Belle more than Kate; Belle has that gorgeous zip pocket across the front, BUT the Kate has that handy luggage sleeve AND outside drink pockets. I love them both, please help me decide! Any cons to either one that you can think of? I'm also open to other opinions if you think I should consider another bag! Thanks in advance!



If I was looking for a diaper bag/me bag (and my youngest is 15, so its been a while), I would look at a Crosby Traveler and a Kate. Both can be carried crossbody which is nice when you need to bend down to wipe a nose, or something and means that your bag won’t smack the kid in the face and turn them into a bowling pin.  They both have good pockets for bottles of all sorts and good organization.  The traveler is lighter to start with and the pockets are GENIUS for separating kid and mom stuff.  The Kate looks more polished and sophisticated and weighs more to start.
Personally, I’d try and swing both, but I’m a little obsessed with bags.....and I would get a backpack in the hopes that sometimes my husband would carry it.  I did this with my youngest - and it didn’t work.  But my oldest (21 at the time) DID carry the backpack!

I have had a belle and would not use it for a diaper/mom bag as it doesn’t have enough organization.  And it was heavy - although beautiful.


----------



## dmc60

A red comparison, left to right: Carmine Tassel, Carmine micro Crosby strap, Micro Crosby Oxford, Poppy Tassel.  Bottom, Bedford Carmine Helena wallet


----------



## Andrea89

LuvAllBags said:


> Hello and welcome! Estrie has given great advice! I concur that both styles have their merits but can also get heavy. If you can’t see in person, go with your gut and try the one that’s calling to you. You can return to MZW within 10 or 14 days, I believe. Can’t remember which. And then you can get the other one. Kate is huge, IMO, but great if you need that kind of space. I have one and rarely use it but I love the color and keep it around for travel since mine has the travel sleeve.
> 
> Another thought: if you’re not married to the idea of a shoulder bag, consider a smaller cross-body paired with a backpack. Paige is an awesome smaller bag, and MZ has a number of great backpacks.



Thanks for your thoughts!! I did consider a Crosby backpack, but right now I just like the idea of a more east-west bag vs north-south; I feel like backpacks kind of require you to stack things on top of one another when you have smaller items, and I don't think I want that right now. But no matter what bag I pick, I think a smaller or mini wristlet/crossbody is a great idea. Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## Andrea89

mariposa08 said:


> I prefer Kate over Belle mostly because of the outside water bottle pockets and because she will stand up when not full.  Belle falls into a puddle if you don't have her packed full.  Kate does get heavy, but I've used her plenty and never really had issues.  I would definitely add the Crosby Traveler and the Crosby backpack to your lists of possibilities.  The Crosby line is soooo light and Crosby Traveler has a great pocket set up (even better than Kate) and flat straps which are much more comfortable than Kate's rolled handles.  If I was just picking one I would get the traveler hands down.



AAH I was hoping someone would suggest the Traveler! I LOVE that bag... it is seriously the most stunning bag on the site IMO. But it seemed more like a duffel to me... didn't think i could actually use it as a purse, but the more I do look at pics, the more I can see myself carrying it on a daily basis and using it while traveling for sure. I think I just did a total 180 and now the Crosby is in 1st place


----------



## Andrea89

dmc60 said:


> If I was looking for a diaper bag/me bag (and my youngest is 15, so its been a while), I would look at a Crosby Traveler and a Kate. Both can be carried crossbody which is nice when you need to bend down to wipe a nose, or something and means that your bag won’t smack the kid in the face and turn them into a bowling pin.  They both have good pockets for bottles of all sorts and good organization.  The traveler is lighter to start with and the pockets are GENIUS for separating kid and mom stuff.  The Kate looks more polished and sophisticated and weighs more to start.
> Personally, I’d try and swing both, but I’m a little obsessed with bags.....and I would get a backpack in the hopes that sometimes my husband would carry it.  I did this with my youngest - and it didn’t work.  But my oldest (21 at the time) DID carry the backpack!
> 
> I have had a belle and would not use it for a diaper/mom bag as it doesn’t have enough organization.  And it was heavy - although beautiful.



You guys are totally convincing me!! I've been obsessed w the Crosby Traveler from the start, but didn't think I could use it as a purse... even if I can't get away with it for just MY stuff, I still want it for traveling! I might buy both the traveler and the Kate just to compare the two to make sure. Hard decisions! lol! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## smilesansan

i am looking for a lightweight gym bag, that I can bring to work and go to gym after work. i hope to fit my gym clothes and laptop. i love the Crosby traveler as well. I can see myself to use it for travel. but for day to day bag, i am not sure if it's too big for work. it looks like a carry one item for travel.


----------



## dcooney4

Those of you that have had an mz wallet for a while can you tell me which one you have and give a review? Thanks in advance!


----------



## estrie

Smilesanan and Andrea,

Personally I’m not converted to the full Crosby line and shapes for myself just yet, but agree with everyone that they’re beautiful. 

One of (or two of) the ad images of Crosby Traveler was for a mother to use daily as a purse + kid(s). Details elude me now but I definitely saw it being used daily, and packed full! 

It looks totally in line with at least Belle if not Kate in terms of largeness in profile/carrying. If you don’t fill your bags with tissue paper as you use them, it’ll carry smaller


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you that have had an mz wallet for a while can you tell me which one you have and give a review? Thanks in advance!



- Older/original Ingrid, leather. It fills up nice and flat, lots of organization. I just prefer less wallet in my life (and needed to go into a strapped, phone-possible style). Used for a couple years; the edging broke where it bends. Not problematic. 

- Abbey wristlet. Only Bedford wallet item I’ve used. It’s great, holds a lot without changing shape, outer pockets help for carrying some extras since it is a wristlet. Holds two phones if absolutely necessary. No shortage of space for cards. 

- Greta. I’ve used and loved two. Really nice and flat, less bulk than Ingrid’s inherent size. I put a straight up scratch in the shiny blue saffiano leather of one and that was weird cause it showed black. Anyway, holds everything I needed in a wallet. 

- Greta crossbody. Saffiano really isn’t great for wallets because the cards have rigid shape and where the corners push the leather, the saffiano surface scrapes. This larger Greta has room for my two sets of keys and container of pills, along with all the cards. Plus all benefits of Greta. 

- Petey, leather valentine’s versions. [emoji173]️. Just has a few (?) or one slot inside. It’s like the small Sutton of wallets, just drop things in. So all the cards and cash are in a stack. I used the cash to separate two types of cards. Leather is wonderful and has held up brilliantly. 

- Currently using a wristlet pouch that has been run over by a car. Leather took a little damage but I still use it. Fits my current needs perfectly. 

My recent pictures comparing Micro Crosby to other similar sized items are showing the Greta Crossbody and the black leather wristlet pouch. 

I also have the Hope wristlet that I really kind of hate and cannot use thus have not used, but that’s how I felt about the leather wristlet at first. So maybe in a few years when I have some epiphany and stop carrying multiple ID/access cards and credit cards and gift cards and reward cards...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Andrea89 said:


> You guys are totally convincing me!! I've been obsessed w the Crosby Traveler from the start, but didn't think I could use it as a purse... even if I can't get away with it for just MY stuff, I still want it for traveling! I might buy both the traveler and the Kate just to compare the two to make sure. Hard decisions! lol! Thanks for the advice!





smilesansan said:


> i am looking for a lightweight gym bag, that I can bring to work and go to gym after work. i hope to fit my gym clothes and laptop. i love the Crosby traveler as well. I can see myself to use it for travel. but for day to day bag, i am not sure if it's too big for work. it looks like a carry one item for travel.



I have Kate and Crosby Traveler and they are sized similarly. However the looks are so different and CT is so much lighter weight. They have different organization but both are well organized. IMO, both are too big for a daily bag unless you need a baby bag every day or just carry a ton. I don’t have kids but do carry a lot for work. I don’t carry my laptop daily - maybe 3-4x/week. So I have to switch up my bags. It drives me crazy to carry a huge bag when I don’t need it and I’m trying to preserve my back and shoulders. Jane is a perfect daily size for me and I also LOVE Large Crosby. It even fits my laptop when needed!


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> - Older/original Ingrid, leather. It fills up nice and flat, lots of organization. I just prefer less wallet in my life (and needed to go into a strapped, phone-possible style). Used for a couple years; the edging broke where it bends. Not problematic.
> 
> - Abbey wristlet. Only Bedford wallet item I’ve used. It’s great, holds a lot without changing shape, outer pockets help for carrying some extras since it is a wristlet. Holds two phones if absolutely necessary. No shortage of space for cards.
> 
> - Greta. I’ve used and loved two. Really nice and flat, less bulk than Ingrid’s inherent size. I put a straight up scratch in the shiny blue saffiano leather of one and that was weird cause it showed black. Anyway, holds everything I needed in a wallet.
> 
> - Greta crossbody. Saffiano really isn’t great for wallets because the cards have rigid shape and where the corners push the leather, the saffiano surface scrapes. This larger Greta has room for my two sets of keys and container of pills, along with all the cards. Plus all benefits of Greta.
> 
> - Petey, leather valentine’s versions. [emoji173]️. Just has a few (?) or one slot inside. It’s like the small Sutton of wallets, just drop things in. So all the cards and cash are in a stack. I used the cash to separate two types of cards. Leather is wonderful and has held up brilliantly.
> 
> - Currently using a wristlet pouch that has been run over by a car. Leather took a little damage but I still use it. Fits my current needs perfectly.
> 
> My recent pictures comparing Micro Crosby to other similar sized items are showing the Greta Crossbody and the black leather wristlet pouch.
> 
> I also have the Hope wristlet that I really kind of hate and cannot use thus have not used, but that’s how I felt about the leather wristlet at first. So maybe in a few years when I have some epiphany and stop carrying multiple ID/access cards and credit cards and gift cards and reward cards...


Wow thanks for all the information it is just what I needed. Staring at pictures trying to figure out if things will work just isn’t as good as a review.


----------



## mariposa08

I can't remember if I posted this picture before, but here is a pic of Kate and Traveler


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you that have had an mz wallet for a while can you tell me which one you have and give a review? Thanks in advance!



Have only one MZ wallet.., Greta.., used a ton. The leather only softens and gets nicer with use. Carry most used cards..don’t overstuff.., behind there is open area..; I fold bills in half maybe a receipt or two and stamps. On back is zip area; for me a few odd coins. Serves me well..pics...




Best part of this wallet...found her on NordstromRack site for $29..[emoji322]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Have only one MZ wallet.., Greta.., used a ton. The leather only softens and gets nicer with use. Carry most used cards..don’t overstuff.., behind there is open area..; I fold bills in half maybe a receipt or two and stamps. On back is zip area; for me a few odd coins. Serves me well..pics...
> View attachment 4011715
> View attachment 4011716
> View attachment 4011717
> 
> Best part of this wallet...found her on NordstromRack site for $29..[emoji322]


I would have dove on that wallet too! So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

I was at Nordstrom today and saw the gold Paige. Took a quick pic on the way out.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was at Nordstrom today and saw the gold Paige. Took a quick pic on the way out.



Did you like the finish on it?  Did it seem too shiny?  I think my Nordstrom has it. Was there yesterday with daughter who came to town for emergency shoe shopping for a dance(she still needs me..or my card)..no time for even a peek..[emoji45]..but, I am stuck with her returns, so I will have to take a look too...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Did you like the finish on it?  Did it seem too shiny?  I think my Nordstrom has it. Was there yesterday with daughter who came to town for emergency shoe shopping for a dance(she still needs me..or my card)..no time for even a peek..[emoji45]..but, I am stuck with her returns, so I will have to take a look too...


I thought it was very pretty, but I already bought the small Sutton that I think I like better. It is shiny but not over the top. I liked it better then the silver one forgot the real name.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I was at Nordstrom today and saw the gold Paige. Took a quick pic on the way out.



Pretty! The coated linens are really growing on me. I carried graphite smabbey again today. And I spotted a black smabbey while I was out shopping! That’s a rare occurrence around here.


----------



## dcooney4

I'm not seeing a lot of the wallets listed here on the Mz website. Do you think they are temporarily sold out? I will be going to NYC in a couple of weeks and I am trying to plan my purchase if they have what I like in stock or if something new hits me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I'm not seeing a lot of the wallets listed here on the Mz website. Do you think they are temporarily sold out? I will be going to NYC in a couple of weeks and I am trying to plan my purchase if they have what I like in stock or if something new hits me.



They’re not all available right now. I believe Estrie included all the MZ wallets she has, and some were past styles. They do reissue most of these from time to time.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Andrea89 said:


> You guys are totally convincing me!! I've been obsessed w the Crosby Traveler from the start, but didn't think I could use it as a purse... even if I can't get away with it for just MY stuff, I still want it for traveling! I might buy both the traveler and the Kate just to compare the two to make sure. Hard decisions! lol! Thanks for the advice!



You can use Crosby Traveler as a daily bag, too! It’s definitely as much if not more of a daily bag as Kate, which would be way too much for me as a non-work stuff purse. And I like big bags! It has great pockets so you can just leave the main part empty. If you carry it with the crossbody strap it slouches perfectly and doesn’t look too big. Also, if you have the mid-length strap from the other Crosby styles, that works nicely too. It does look a bit more “duffle-like” when carried by the shoulder traps. But they are so generous in length and comfy. CT starts out much lighter, too, so it will feel more like a purse than a bag compared with Kate when lightly loaded. Plus it has the great water bottle pocket advantage that Kate offers. 




smilesansan said:


> i am looking for a lightweight gym bag, that I can bring to work and go to gym after work. i hope to fit my gym clothes and laptop. i love the Crosby traveler as well. I can see myself to use it for travel. but for day to day bag, i am not sure if it's too big for work. it looks like a carry one item for travel.



CT would be a perfect gym bag for what you described. Not too big-looking. All your purse stuff can easily fit in the front pockets if you don’t want to carry another bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Hi everyone! Been away for a few months with ... life and a move across the country. But getting back on track now. Missed you all here and the great bag chitchat.

I’ll be working from home exclusively now so am going to have to cull the bag herd significantly [emoji15]


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hi everyone! Been away for a few months with ... life and a move across the country. But getting back on track now. Missed you all here and the great bag chitchat.
> 
> I’ll be working from home exclusively now so am going to have to cull the bag herd significantly [emoji15]


Missed you!


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hi everyone! Been away for a few months with ... life and a move across the country. But getting back on track now. Missed you all here and the great bag chitchat.
> 
> I’ll be working from home exclusively now so am going to have to cull the bag herd significantly [emoji15]


Happy to see ü back [emoji255][emoji258][emoji4]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Hi everyone! Been away for a few months with ... life and a move across the country. But getting back on track now. Missed you all here and the great bag chitchat.
> 
> I’ll be working from home exclusively now so am going to have to cull the bag herd significantly [emoji15]



So glad you are back!  Cull the bag herd [emoji33]...


----------



## smilesansan

thanks. i am going to get it this weekend.



NamkhaDrolma said:


> You can use Crosby Traveler as a daily bag, too! It’s definitely as much if not more of a daily bag as Kate, which would be way too much for me as a non-work stuff purse. And I like big bags! It has great pockets so you can just leave the main part empty. If you carry it with the crossbody strap it slouches perfectly and doesn’t look too big. Also, if you have the mid-length strap from the other Crosby styles, that works nicely too. It does look a bit more “duffle-like” when carried by the shoulder traps. But they are so generous in length and comfy. CT starts out much lighter, too, so it will feel more like a purse than a bag compared with Kate when lightly loaded. Plus it has the great water bottle pocket advantage that Kate offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CT would be a perfect gym bag for what you described. Not too big-looking. All your purse stuff can easily fit in the front pockets if you don’t want to carry another bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Pulled out this cheerful bag for today .


----------



## smilesansan

thanks for your reply. i was debating between these two bags too. i will take a final look in store and get one!


LuvAllBags said:


> I have Kate and Crosby Traveler and they are sized similarly. However the looks are so different and CT is so much lighter weight. They have different organization but both are well organized. IMO, both are too big for a daily bag unless you need a baby bag every day or just carry a ton. I don’t have kids but do carry a lot for work. I don’t carry my laptop daily - maybe 3-4x/week. So I have to switch up my bags. It drives me crazy to carry a huge bag when I don’t need it and I’m trying to preserve my back and shoulders. Jane is a perfect daily size for me and I also LOVE Large Crosby. It even fits my laptop when needed!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Pulled out this cheerful bag for today .



Is a pretty and unique bag..[emoji171]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Is a pretty and unique bag..[emoji171]


Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You can use Crosby Traveler as a daily bag, too! It’s definitely as much if not more of a daily bag as Kate, which would be way too much for me as a non-work stuff purse. And I like big bags! It has great pockets so you can just leave the main part empty. If you carry it with the crossbody strap it slouches perfectly and doesn’t look too big. Also, if you have the mid-length strap from the other Crosby styles, that works nicely too. It does look a bit more “duffle-like” when carried by the shoulder traps. But they are so generous in length and comfy. CT starts out much lighter, too, so it will feel more like a purse than a bag compared with Kate when lightly loaded. Plus it has the great water bottle pocket advantage that Kate offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CT would be a perfect gym bag for what you described. Not too big-looking. All your purse stuff can easily fit in the front pockets if you don’t want to carry another bag.



Yay! Welcome back! Missed you! Hope the move went well. Always so exhausting. Good luck culling the herd. I went through mine yesterday and made some progress but probably not enough.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Yay! Welcome back! Missed you! Hope the move went well. Always so exhausting. Good luck culling the herd. I went through mine yesterday and made some progress but probably not enough.


I am doing the same thing. I think my black bags have been naughty and more black bags have appeared. I have to cull them down.


----------



## shortA

I'm going through my bags too, and I decided to do a little MZ Wallace family portrait today while reorganizing today. 

Front row, l to r: bordeaux Coco (2015 version), black small Ines, atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, black small Crosby crossbody, persimmon Henry wristlet, black Bedford Jane
Back row, l to r: black small Sutton, carmine medium Sutton, currant Baby Jane, black large Metro tote, navy small Metro tote

I'd like to add a backpack at some point - I've never been a backpack carrier, so I bought a cheaper non-MZ Wallace recently one to see if I would like it, and I do. So someday maybe a Madelyn or Jordan will be added. Also will most likely go for the Carmine Jane at some point.


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I'm going through my bags too, and I decided to do a little MZ Wallace family portrait today while reorganizing today.
> 
> Front row, l to r: bordeaux Coco (2015 version), black small Ines, atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, black small Crosby crossbody, persimmon Henry wristlet, black Bedford Jane
> Back row, l to r: black small Sutton, carmine medium Sutton, currant Baby Jane, black large Metro tote, navy small Metro tote
> 
> I'd like to add a backpack at some point - I've never been a backpack carrier, so I bought a cheaper non-MZ Wallace recently one to see if I would like it, and I do. So someday maybe a Madelyn or Jordan will be added. Also will most likely go for the Carmine Jane at some point.
> 
> View attachment 4013692


Gorgeous collection! Currant was my favorite color ever!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Yay! Welcome back! Missed you! Hope the move went well. Always so exhausting. Good luck culling the herd. I went through mine yesterday and made some progress but probably not enough.



I have sold a few these past few months..., trying to get to the point where I have the styles I truly use over and over, that don’t hurt any shoulders etc, and that I still like...; and then maybe add a new Spring bag and I need a small one..maybe a Pippa for nights.


----------



## ms p

shortA said:


> I'm going through my bags too, and I decided to do a little MZ Wallace family portrait today while reorganizing today.
> 
> Front row, l to r: bordeaux Coco (2015 version), black small Ines, atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, black small Crosby crossbody, persimmon Henry wristlet, black Bedford Jane
> Back row, l to r: black small Sutton, carmine medium Sutton, currant Baby Jane, black large Metro tote, navy small Metro tote
> 
> I'd like to add a backpack at some point - I've never been a backpack carrier, so I bought a cheaper non-MZ Wallace recently one to see if I would like it, and I do. So someday maybe a Madelyn or Jordan will be added. Also will most likely go for the Carmine Jane at some point.
> 
> View attachment 4013692


Great pic [emoji813]️ love that most bags seems to be part of a "pair" and in diff colours too


----------



## shortA

ms p said:


> Great pic [emoji813]️ love that most bags seems to be part of a "pair" and in diff colours too



Haha omg I hadn't noticed! I definitely have a "type" when it comes to MZ Wallace bags. I am also the type of person who, if I find a shirt or pair of pants or dress that I like, will buy it in multiple colors.


----------



## ms p

shortA said:


> Haha omg I hadn't noticed! I definitely have a "type" when it comes to MZ Wallace bags. I am also the type of person who, if I find a shirt or pair of pants or dress that I like, will buy it in multiple colors.


I noticed because I'm the same haha


----------



## briallie

Deleted due to posted in wrong spot, sorry!


----------



## briallie

Hi!
Has anyone seen the clay color in person?
How is it?
I have only seen online and trying to figure out...is it army greenish? Or more taupe-ish??


----------



## Morisa

Can anyone confirm whether you can fit the following into a small abbey tote:

- 13" macbook pro
- 15" macbook pro

I think the answer is "no" but if someone who has one can confirm that would be awesome!!


----------



## PJovie

Morisa said:


> Can anyone confirm whether you can fit the following into a small abbey tote:
> 
> - 13" macbook pro
> - 15" macbook pro
> 
> I think the answer is "no" but if someone who has one can confirm that would be awesome!!



Not really, the regular sized Abbey is a better fit.


----------



## button401

Reba said:


> I have sold a few these past few months..., trying to get to the point where I have the styles I truly use over and over, that don’t hurt any shoulders etc, and that I still like...; and then maybe add a new Spring bag and I need a small one..maybe a Pippa for nights.


Question: How r u ladies selling your bags? I have a few that I  want to sell...Thanks


----------



## Reba

button401 said:


> Question: How r u ladies selling your bags? I have a few that I  want to sell...Thanks



I just do regular old EBay


----------



## Reba

briallie said:


> Hi!
> Has anyone seen the clay color in person?
> How is it?
> I have only seen online and trying to figure out...is it army greenish? Or more taupe-ish??



Try Saks.com. Their online rotating camera and lighting is really good...


----------



## button401

Reba said:


> I just do regular old EBay


Guess I  will try that..I've never sold anything on Ebay before..Will b my first time..wish me luck! Thanks


----------



## smilesansan

I bought the crosby traveler from saks and found out it's different than the one I saw in MZ store!! The one in store has a luggage sleeve, but the one from saks doesn't. Do you know what happen? Did I buy a fake bag? I am so disappointed.


----------



## ms p

smilesansan said:


> I bought the crosby traveler from saks and found out it's different than the one I saw in MZ store!! The one in store has a luggage sleeve, but the one from saks doesn't. Do you know what happen? Did I buy a fake bag? I am so disappointed.


The luggage sleeve is a newer version


----------



## Reba

Was at Nordstrom again the other day...looked at Gold Glazed Linen Paige. Really liked; thought it might make a nice neutral for Spring/Summer and love the coated bags for stain resistance. I decided to wait and order Coco though since I could have both strap options. Just received. Now that it’s here...I am not sure. It really captures [emoji362] light between the coating and the gold undertone. Love the Linen look. Maybe with the gold it’s too much with my mostly casual style?  Hmm...   going to think.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Was at Nordstrom again the other day...looked at Gold Glazed Linen Paige. Really liked; thought it might make a nice neutral for Spring/Summer and love the coated bags for stain resistance. I decided to wait and order Coco though since I could have both strap options. Just received. Now that it’s here...I am not sure. It really captures [emoji362] light between the coating and the gold undertone. Love the Linen look. Maybe with the gold it’s too much with my mostly casual style?  Hmm...   going to think.



Pics?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Pics?



It’s like a chameleon..and, not just in pics..I will be looking at it thinking...it’s not shiny..then walk into bathroom lighting, and look in mirror..whoa..who put that Disco Coco on my shoulder!  Haha...
Natural light near window...



Just catching light different...



Crazy...right now..I love one minute and then am ready to pack back up the next...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

It’s very pretty. Looks more silver in the natural light. Love the visual texture of the linen. 

I think it would go well with a casual wardrobe — a shot of pizzazz without being too much. And good for all seasons. 

I vote keep!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> It’s very pretty. Looks more silver in the natural light. Love the visual texture of the linen.
> 
> I think it would go well with a casual wardrobe — a shot of pizzazz without being too much. And good for all seasons.
> 
> I vote keep!



I think I am going to do a crazy thing...ask overly opinionated 20-year old daughter what she thinks..[emoji33]...no shortage of pure cut to the core honesty there. She’ll be home this weekend.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think I am going to do a crazy thing...ask overly opinionated 20-year old daughter what she thinks..[emoji33]...no shortage of pure cut to the core honesty there. She’ll be home this weekend.


My daughter is the same. I have never seen coco in real life and even the Paige in this fabric  that I saw I snapped a quick picture i didn’t get a good look at. Maybe try it with a couple of your summer outfits on and then see how you feel.


----------



## dcooney4

Someone recently said to me that when she is unsure of a bag she immediately gets rid of it. I understood it but it kind seemed a tough thing to do. Now thinking on it more she saves herself a lot aggravation that way.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Someone recently said to me that when she is unsure of a bag she immediately gets rid of it. I understood it but it kind seemed a tough thing to do. Now thinking on it more she saves herself a lot aggravation that way.



I put on a light colored top..more summer-ish...didn’t really matter. To me, it’s a casual bag in a dressy fabrication. Doesn’t come through in pics accurately. Maybe I will consider this fabric for Pippa for my upcoming trip ...there will be cocktail parties etc.   If I dressed for the office still, it would be great...  oh well..going to send back. Very pretty, just not for my lifestyle.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I put on a light colored top..more summer-ish...didn’t really matter. To me, it’s a casual bag in a dressy fabrication. Doesn’t come through in pics accurately. Maybe I will consider this fabric for Pippa for my upcoming trip ...there will be cocktail parties etc.   If I dressed for the office still, it would be great...  oh well..going to send back. Very pretty, just not for my lifestyle.


That’s kind of how I felt with a few things I got this month. I kept one thing and the rest are gone. For me it was better to take a bit of a loss then get stuck with something I am not sure I would get much real use out of in the end.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That’s kind of how I felt with a few things I got this month. I kept one thing and the rest are gone. For me it was better to take a bit of a loss then get stuck with something I am not sure I would get much real use out of in the end.



Kind of a let down..was so excited for it. I loved it in store; still do in some light. But, it’s just a bit much for my lifestyle. Need a basic-bi$&h bag haha.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Kind of a let down..was so excited for it. I loved it in store; still do in some light. But, it’s just a bit much for my lifestyle. Need a basic-bi$&h bag haha.


It can be very frustrating. I am sure they will make something else soon that will fit your style better.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It can be very frustrating. I am sure they will make something else soon that will fit your style better.



Make more bags for me to spend $ on?...., I am sure my husband would agree


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I am doing the same thing. I think my black bags have been naughty and more black bags have appeared. I have to cull them down.



Yes! I think black bags multiply by themselves [emoji6]. I have the same problem...and I claim that I never carry black bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shortA said:


> Haha omg I hadn't noticed! I definitely have a "type" when it comes to MZ Wallace bags. I am also the type of person who, if I find a shirt or pair of pants or dress that I like, will buy it in multiple colors.



I do the same. If something works for me, I will buy multiples. Happens a lot with shoes, bags, and pants for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shortA said:


> I'm going through my bags too, and I decided to do a little MZ Wallace family portrait today while reorganizing today.
> 
> Front row, l to r: bordeaux Coco (2015 version), black small Ines, atmosphere metallic small metro pouch, black small Crosby crossbody, persimmon Henry wristlet, black Bedford Jane
> Back row, l to r: black small Sutton, carmine medium Sutton, currant Baby Jane, black large Metro tote, navy small Metro tote
> 
> I'd like to add a backpack at some point - I've never been a backpack carrier, so I bought a cheaper non-MZ Wallace recently one to see if I would like it, and I do. So someday maybe a Madelyn or Jordan will be added. Also will most likely go for the Carmine Jane at some point.
> 
> View attachment 4013692



Love your collection! It is the perfect mix of sizes and styles. My large black metro is a travel hero. It has survived so many trips with me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

briallie said:


> Hi!
> Has anyone seen the clay color in person?
> How is it?
> I have only seen online and trying to figure out...is it army greenish? Or more taupe-ish??



To me, it’s more army green. I have the Frankie.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Morisa said:


> Can anyone confirm whether you can fit the following into a small abbey tote:
> 
> - 13" macbook pro
> - 15" macbook pro
> 
> I think the answer is "no" but if someone who has one can confirm that would be awesome!!



I would say no. I have a 14” laptop for work, and there’s no way whatsoever.


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> Question: How r u ladies selling your bags? I have a few that I  want to sell...Thanks



Ebay for me. Personally not a fan of Posh, but others love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

smilesansan said:


> I bought the crosby traveler from saks and found out it's different than the one I saw in MZ store!! The one in store has a luggage sleeve, but the one from saks doesn't. Do you know what happen? Did I buy a fake bag? I am so disappointed.



Not fake, they clearly just have the old style in stock. I also bought one from an MZ retailer and it was the old style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> It’s like a chameleon..and, not just in pics..I will be looking at it thinking...it’s not shiny..then walk into bathroom lighting, and look in mirror..whoa..who put that Disco Coco on my shoulder!  Haha...
> Natural light near window...
> View attachment 4016451
> 
> 
> Just catching light different...
> View attachment 4016452
> 
> 
> Crazy...right now..I love one minute and then am ready to pack back up the next...



I love it but then the coated linen has won me over. And I don’t like shine! The coated linens are so fresh for spring/summer and boy, am I ready for that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I put on a light colored top..more summer-ish...didn’t really matter. To me, it’s a casual bag in a dressy fabrication. Doesn’t come through in pics accurately. Maybe I will consider this fabric for Pippa for my upcoming trip ...there will be cocktail parties etc.   If I dressed for the office still, it would be great...  oh well..going to send back. Very pretty, just not for my lifestyle.



The fabric would be fab in a Pippa!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I do the same. If something works for me, I will buy multiples. Happens a lot with shoes, bags, and pants for me.


Me too! I could wear black tee shirts and lucky jeans for more then a week straight . Bags too! What I need to do is get different clothes and fill in a couple of holes with bags that work with that stuff. The black tee shirts is probably why my black bags multiplied.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it but then the coated linen has won me over. And I don’t like shine! The coated linens are so fresh for spring/summer and boy, am I ready for that.



Won me over too!  Tried on again with Spring outfit. Love. And, believe it or not, daughter loved too. Keeping it...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Won me over too!  Tried on again with Spring outfit. Love. And, believe it or not, daughter loved too. Keeping it...


That is great! I thought trying it with what you will wear with it would help. Holding it near fall / winter clothes will make it appear to bright but next to real light clothes it works.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> The fabric would be fab in a Pippa!


I agree.  I think the fabric might look better in a smaller, dressier bag, like Pippa.  Do they make Pippa in that fabric?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Won me over too!  Tried on again with Spring outfit. Love. And, believe it or not, daughter loved too. Keeping it...



Yay!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Won me over too!  Tried on again with Spring outfit. Love. And, believe it or not, daughter loved too. Keeping it...


Can you share a picture of it?


----------



## Reba

I miss Egg Hunt [emoji195]...just saying...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I miss Egg Hunt [emoji195]...just saying...


Me too! It was the perfect way to get a new spring bag or two.


----------



## morejunkny

Reba said:


> I miss Egg Hunt [emoji195]...just saying...



Me three!


----------



## mariposa08

me too!  And they didn't even do double points or a gift with purchase.    It's sad that they went from all that to absolutely nothing.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> It’s like a chameleon..and, not just in pics..I will be looking at it thinking...it’s not shiny..then walk into bathroom lighting, and look in mirror..whoa..who put that Disco Coco on my shoulder!  Haha...
> Natural light near window...
> View attachment 4016451
> 
> 
> Just catching light different...
> View attachment 4016452
> 
> 
> Crazy...right now..I love one minute and then am ready to pack back up the next...



Love this!  So glad you are keeping it


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Love this!  So glad you are keeping it


We still need a photo. Their photos are never as good as our action shots. If and when you have time.


----------



## dcooney4

I try to take pictures of bags even if it turns out the bag is not for me. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## ms p

I do and I think I take way too many bag pics


----------



## ms p

Totally miss egg hunt sigh [emoji214]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> We still need a photo. Their photos are never as good as our action shots. If and when you have time.



Ok..., but, April 1, Easter [emoji214], New England doesn’t care..., still cold-ish here.., so here’s Gold Glazed Linen...with patent knee boots!  Happy Spring!


----------



## Wozimom

Reba said:


> Ok..., but, April 1, Easter [emoji214], New England doesn’t care..., still cold-ish here.., so here’s Gold Glazed Linen...with patent knee boots!  Happy Spring!
> View attachment 4021497



Looks great! Glad you decided to keep it. I just got both Coco and Paige in gold linen and decided on Paige (smaller size.)  I’m usually the black/brown/gray everything type of person but I somehow always have a muted gold bag on hand (I’m not a gold person!) 

I showed my (very fashionable) mom the picture and she said that gold is easy to match; suitable for any season. I think she is right!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ok..., but, April 1, Easter [emoji214], New England doesn’t care..., still cold-ish here.., so here’s Gold Glazed Linen...with patent knee boots!  Happy Spring!
> View attachment 4021497


Oh I really like that even more then the paige. . Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Reba

Sandylii said:


> Looks great! Glad you decided to keep it. I just got both Coco and Paige in gold linen and decided on Paige (smaller size.)  I’m usually the black/brown/gray everything type of person but I somehow always have a muted gold bag on hand (I’m not a gold person!)
> 
> I showed my (very fashionable) mom the picture and she said that gold is easy to match; suitable for any season. I think she is right!



Thank you!  I was torn between Paige and Coco..I love Coco style for the two straps...but, with the extra sheen on this bag thought maybe Paige was cleaner looking...  Both are great. Enjoy your Paige!  Your mom sounds great...enjoy her too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I missed the egg hunt too! And was at least hoping for double points. Boo!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Ok..., but, April 1, Easter [emoji214], New England doesn’t care..., still cold-ish here.., so here’s Gold Glazed Linen...with patent knee boots!  Happy Spring!
> View attachment 4021497


Looks great Reba!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Looks great Reba!



Thanks...if I think I am going to get away with Linen in April, it had better be coated...3 inches of [emoji300]️ snow this morning...crazy..


----------



## Canadianhockeymom

Hi All! Can anyone help me decide between a small crosby or a Crosby crossbody (I haven't seen either in person) I want a bag for daily errands and also for travel. how small is the small crosby? are they similar in size? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcooney4

Canadianhockeymom said:


> Hi All! Can anyone help me decide between a small crosby or a Crosby crossbody (I haven't seen either in person) I want a bag for daily errands and also for travel. how small is the small crosby? are they similar in size?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don’t own either of these but I am curious to hear the answer myself.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ok..., but, April 1, Easter [emoji214], New England doesn’t care..., still cold-ish here.., so here’s Gold Glazed Linen...with patent knee boots!  Happy Spring!
> View attachment 4021497



Love the bag on you and everything else! The jacket, the top, the boots!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I need help. I have to cull my bag herd now that I’m working exclusively from home. But I recently did that and each individual bag that’s left is there for a reason. Collectively, however, there are still way too many. I need new criteria but seem stuck. Any advice from those who regularly cull or those who who have mastered collection streamlining?


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I need help. I have to cull my bag herd now that I’m working exclusively from home. But I recently did that and each individual bag that’s left is there for a reason. Collectively, however, there are still way too many. I need new criteria but seem stuck. Any advice from those who regularly cull or those who who have mastered collection streamlining?


Take them all out and put them on your bed. Then organize  them in size order . Then pick your favorite large bags , then medium, then small, crossbody . Don’t forget about seasons  . Then see what you have not picked and get rid of it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Take them all out and put them on your bed. Then organize  them in size order . Then pick your favorite large bags , then medium, then small, crossbody . Don’t forget about seasons  . Then see what you have not picked and get rid of it.



How would you define favourites? Some I LOVE but hardly ever wear. Others I wear all the time but don’t love [emoji854]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I need help. I have to cull my bag herd now that I’m working exclusively from home. But I recently did that and each individual bag that’s left is there for a reason. Collectively, however, there are still way too many. I need new criteria but seem stuck. Any advice from those who regularly cull or those who who have mastered collection streamlining?



Organize by size/type..pick fave most used of each to least fave...bottom choice of each category..gets the ax...


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> How would you define favourites? Some I LOVE but hardly ever wear. Others I wear all the time but don’t love [emoji854]



Ok...not faves to look at like a pretty picture...faves as in workhorses...also, my chopping block included anything that hurt my shoulder. Just let go of all my Small Roxy bags. Including Blue Camo [emoji22]...I looked at, and shoulder preferred longer drop..so I didn’t reach for.. time to move on...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Ah, that helps. Anything that’s fussy or uncomfortable should go, even if it’s purty.


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ah, that helps. Anything that’s fussy or uncomfortable should go, even if it’s purty.


Unless you would be tempted to buy again just because you love looking at it -- then just keep it!


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Unless you would be tempted to buy again just because you love looking at it -- then just keep it!



This is true...  if you just love, and want to keep just because...then keep!  You have to have a good reason to want to part with.    I start to feel encumbered by too many things; makes me uncomfortable. If I know a bag I am not using has found a new home, I like to imagine it’s being happily used and not sitting on a shelf in my closet. But, there are a few that I only use just occasionally, but, I have no intention of parting with [emoji177] too much...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Canadianhockeymom said:


> Hi All! Can anyone help me decide between a small crosby or a Crosby crossbody (I haven't seen either in person) I want a bag for daily errands and also for travel. how small is the small crosby? are they similar in size?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Small Crosby is great because it’s small but still holds a lot. Crosby cb is flat and wide, not my fave shape, though it’s also an easy and comfy carry. Small Crosby has more compartments and therefore more options, IMO. For example, if your sunglasses are bulky, they could be challenging in a flat bag.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ah, that helps. Anything that’s fussy or uncomfortable should go, even if it’s purty.


For me when I started I got rid of anything that was uncomfortable or didn't really go with my wardrobe. What you said above is perfect. This may sound weird but when I photograph my bags I can visualize them  better and think about what I want to get rid of. Right now I have way to many black bags but not a super light weight large one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I need help. I have to cull my bag herd now that I’m working exclusively from home. But I recently did that and each individual bag that’s left is there for a reason. Collectively, however, there are still way too many. I need new criteria but seem stuck. Any advice from those who regularly cull or those who who have mastered collection streamlining?



So I don’t know if I’ve mastered it, but I’m always pruning. I do it in waves, saving those I’m most attached to until I can comfortably let them go. It happens eventually! Ask yourself which styles you really don’t need now, even though you may love them. Let them go little by little, and hang on to the oldies until you’re sure, as they’ll be harder to find again if you regret. You can also ask yourself what you consider to be your core collection and cull the rest. For me, a core would be a big tote or something similar that holds a laptop, a single strap hobo or bucket, a small cross-body, an evening bag, a medium shoulder bag, and maybe a backpack. This does not include travel bags. I also need a weekender/overnighter and pouches for organization.


----------



## Reba

Good advice from Luv on core sizes.., also, I like to make sure I have core colors. Black with gold hw, black with silver hw, a brown, a blue etc...oh hell..maybe just keep ‘em all [emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good advice from Luv on core sizes.., also, I like to make sure I have core colors. Black with gold hw, black with silver hw, a brown, a blue etc...oh hell..maybe just keep ‘em all [emoji23]



Agree! I like to have a black or gray, a navy, a brown of some sort like a camel or cognac, maybe one light color, and I like dark purples and dark greens for my “colors.” They go well with my boring black-navy-gray wardrobe. I also always like to have a red bag. Sometimes you just need a red bag! Others may substitute a red for a bright pink.


----------



## dcooney4

You could also tell us what colors you wear that become you the most and post your bags and we can help you. Could be fun and you wouldn't have to listen but it could give you ideas.


----------



## mika7777777

Do any of you ladies own both Atmosphere Metallic AND Steel Metallic items? If so, I would LOVE to see them together, side by side in a same picture. I love my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton, and now I'm playing with the idea of getting the Steel Metallic small Sutton as well. But the Atmosphere Metallic is more like light warm silver (IMHO the MZW website pictures are not very accurate), and I was wondering if the Atmosphere Metallic and the Steel Metallic are too similar. I've never seen the Steel Metallic in person, so a side-by-side comparison picture would be very helpful and give me an idea how similar/different these two colors are. 

TIA!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mbmb said:


> Unless you would be tempted to buy again just because you love looking at it -- then just keep it!





Reba said:


> This is true...  if you just love, and want to keep just because...then keep!  You have to have a good reason to want to part with.    I start to feel encumbered by too many things; makes me uncomfortable. If I know a bag I am not using has found a new home, I like to imagine it’s being happily used and not sitting on a shelf in my closet. But, there are a few that I only use just occasionally, but, I have no intention of parting with [emoji177] too much...





dcooney4 said:


> For me when I started I got rid of anything that was uncomfortable or didn't really go with my wardrobe. What you said above is perfect. This may sound weird but when I photograph my bags I can visualize them  better and think about what I want to get rid of. Right now I have way to many black bags but not a super light weight large one.





LuvAllBags said:


> So I don’t know if I’ve mastered it, but I’m always pruning. I do it in waves, saving those I’m most attached to until I can comfortably let them go. It happens eventually! Ask yourself which styles you really don’t need now, even though you may love them. Let them go little by little, and hang on to the oldies until you’re sure, as they’ll be harder to find again if you regret. You can also ask yourself what you consider to be your core collection and cull the rest. For me, a core would be a big tote or something similar that holds a laptop, a single strap hobo or bucket, a small cross-body, an evening bag, a medium shoulder bag, and maybe a backpack. This does not include travel bags. I also need a weekender/overnighter and pouches for organization.





Reba said:


> Good advice from Luv on core sizes.., also, I like to make sure I have core colors. Black with gold hw, black with silver hw, a brown, a blue etc...oh hell..maybe just keep ‘em all [emoji23]





LuvAllBags said:


> Agree! I like to have a black or gray, a navy, a brown of some sort like a camel or cognac, maybe one light color, and I like dark purples and dark greens for my “colors.” They go well with my boring black-navy-gray wardrobe. I also always like to have a red bag. Sometimes you just need a red bag! Others may substitute a red for a bright pink.





dcooney4 said:


> You could also tell us what colors you wear that become you the most and post your bags and we can help you. Could be fun and you wouldn't have to listen but it could give you ideas.



All good advice — except for Reba’s [emoji8]

I will let this all simmer and when the time comes to do the deed, the methodology will no doubt be a combination of your suggestions. 

Here’s something funny. I have five Jane’s. You’d think it would be easy to let one go. Who needs five anything? But the combination is so harmonious in my mind in terms of colours and materials and vintage, that I’m finding it stupid difficult to give up any individual Jane. And I only used them for the office — which is now in my home. 

Maybe I could just give you a key and you could just secret a bunch away for me in the night.


----------



## mika7777777

Update on the Purse Gummy:

As I wrote a few months ago, I've attached the Purse Gummy to the handles of my medium Sutton, to workaround the slippery strap problem. It's still working great, and the straps indeed stay on my shoulder. It's fantastic. BUT, the Purse Gummy works so well, if a little bit of my hair ends up being under the strap, AND if I just let the straps slide down to the crook of my arm, my hair gets trapped and gets pulled out of my scalp. Ouch!! No problem if you tie your hair, or if you have shorter hair, or if you gently remove the straps from your shoulder, though. I still love the Purse Gummy and I cannot imagine carrying my medium Sutton without it, but I thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## mika7777777

So I gave it another try to photograph my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton. It's a challenging color to photograph, and I wanted to do it justice. I really really love the color and the slight sheen!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mika7777777 said:


> So I gave it another try to photograph my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton. It's a challenging color to photograph, and I wanted to do it justice. I really really love the color and the slight sheen!!
> 
> View attachment 4025055
> View attachment 4025056
> View attachment 4025057
> View attachment 4025058
> View attachment 4025060
> View attachment 4025065



So pretty! Would you say it leans silvery?


----------



## mika7777777

NamkhaDrolma said:


> So pretty! Would you say it leans silvery?


The Atmosphere Metallic is definitely silvery. Light silver in a warm tone. Very very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> All good advice — except for Reba’s [emoji8]
> 
> I will let this all simmer and when the time comes to do the deed, the methodology will no doubt be a combination of your suggestions.
> 
> Here’s something funny. I have five Jane’s. You’d think it would be easy to let one go. Who needs five anything? But the combination is so harmonious in my mind in terms of colours and materials and vintage, that I’m finding it stupid difficult to give up any individual Jane. And I only used them for the office — which is now in my home.
> 
> Maybe I could just give you a key and you could just secret a bunch away for me in the night.



I totally get this! So hard to reduce, especially the oldies.


----------



## Canadianhockeymom

LuvAllBags said:


> Small Crosby is great because it’s small but still holds a lot. Crosby cb is flat and wide, not my fave shape, though it’s also an easy and comfy carry. Small Crosby has more compartments and therefore more options, IMO. For example, if your sunglasses are bulky, they could be challenging in a flat bag.


Thanks so much!
Do you have a small crosby? Any chance you can give me a bit of an idea how much it holds?


----------



## mariposa08

mika7777777 said:


> Do any of you ladies own both Atmosphere Metallic AND Steel Metallic items? If so, I would LOVE to see them together, side by side in a same picture. I love my Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton, and now I'm playing with the idea of getting the Steel Metallic small Sutton as well. But the Atmosphere Metallic is more like light warm silver (IMHO the MZW website pictures are not very accurate), and I was wondering if the Atmosphere Metallic and the Steel Metallic are too similar. I've never seen the Steel Metallic in person, so a side-by-side comparison picture would be very helpful and give me an idea how similar/different these two colors are.
> 
> TIA!



I have a pouch in each color


----------



## mika7777777

mariposa08 said:


> I have a pouch in each color


Thank you very much, mariposa08, wow, there definitely is enough difference between the two colors. Steel is so pretty!! 

I also love that the Metallic fabric is firmer and holds the shape better. Do you find the texture of the Atmosphere Metallic and Steel Metallic the same? Is the Steel fabric as firm as the Atmosphere Metallic?

Also, I love the subtle sheen of the Atmosphere Metallic. In your pictures, the Steel seems to have subtle sheen like the Atmosphere does. This is a very nice surprise, because on the MZW site, Steel looks much shinier. Do you find Steel's sheen as subtle as the the Atmosphere Metallic's sheen?


----------



## mariposa08

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you very much, mariposa08, wow, there definitely is enough difference between the two colors. Steel is so pretty!!
> 
> I also love that the Metallic fabric is firmer and holds the shape better. Do you find the texture of the Atmosphere Metallic and Steel Metallic the same? Is the Steel fabric as firm as the Atmosphere Metallic?
> 
> Also, I love the subtle sheen of the Atmosphere Metallic. In your pictures, the Steel seems to have subtle sheen like the Atmosphere does. This is a very nice surprise, because on the MZW site, Steel looks much shinier. Do you find Steel's sheen as subtle as the the Atmosphere Metallic's sheen?


Steel is a thicker/firmer fabric and it does come off shiny in some light-- I definitely think it's shinier than atmosphere metallic. I love it though.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> Update on the Purse Gummy:
> 
> As I wrote a few months ago, I've attached the Purse Gummy to the handles of my medium Sutton, to workaround the slippery strap problem. It's still working great, and the straps indeed stay on my shoulder. It's fantastic. BUT, the Purse Gummy works so well, if a little bit of my hair ends up being under the strap, AND if I just let the straps slide down to the crook of my arm, my hair gets trapped and gets pulled out of my scalp. Ouch!! No problem if you tie your hair, or if you have shorter hair, or if you gently remove the straps from your shoulder, though. I still love the Purse Gummy and I cannot imagine carrying my medium Sutton without it, but I thought I'd mention it here.


I never ended up ordering them because they were sold out on  amazon for a while and then I sold the metro without using it that I was going to buy them for.  It is good to know they work and don't peel off easily. The hair thing can be tricky since I have long very curly wild hair. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mika7777777

mariposa08 said:


> Steel is a thicker/firmer fabric and it does come off shiny in some light-- I definitely think it's shinier than atmosphere metallic. I love it though.


Thanks again, mariposa08. I really appreciate your input!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Canadianhockeymom said:


> Thanks so much!
> Do you have a small crosby? Any chance you can give me a bit of an idea how much it holds?



I actually just sold mine. But I can tell you what it held: a full size wallet in main compartment, a pouch with odds and ends in back zip pocket, sunglasses, car keys, phone in front pocket, and some small things like hand lotion and hand sanitizer in the other large zip pocket. It holds a lot for a small bag. All of the above didn’t fill it up!


----------



## dcooney4

Okay question here do you have so many bags that none show any wear? I rotate my bags constantly . So much so that lately people have asked if the Euc bags have  ever been worn. I find this rather strange are there a lot of people that write Euc on a well worn bag and wouldn’t that back fire on them? I don’t sell often so I am not sure what the norm is. I am always delighted when someone is gaga over what they bought.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Okay question here do you have so many bags that none show any wear? I rotate my bags constantly . So much so that lately people have asked if the Euc bags have  ever been worn. I find this rather strange are there a lot of people that write Euc on a well worn bag and wouldn’t that back fire on them? I don’t sell often so I am not sure what the norm is. I am always delighted when someone is gaga over what they bought.



I don’t rotate super frequently so some of my favourites definitely get broken in. Something like that I would describe as “good used condition, no structural flaws (unless there were some to describe), well-loved with lots of life left”. I would describe something as EUC if it had been used only a few times and could pass for new if I weren’t being honest. I think some people might interpret as “excellent considering it has been used” — which is a different thing altogether in my book.


----------



## ms p

I find most mzw bag wears really well. Doesn't show much wear. I think euc or guc can be quite subjective. Some may even describe as nwot although they should not if it's used. I think the most important is take good pictures, especially on area with vachetta leather. I do get upset if euc looks more worn then what I think it is so I try not to let buyer experience the same thing.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Okay question here do you have so many bags that none show any wear? I rotate my bags constantly . So much so that lately people have asked if the Euc bags have  ever been worn. I find this rather strange are there a lot of people that write Euc on a well worn bag and wouldn’t that back fire on them? I don’t sell often so I am not sure what the norm is. I am always delighted when someone is gaga over what they bought.



My bags take a different use level at this stage of life..., I change bags, use different ones, and enjoy.  But, if I did the same 15 years ago..towing small kids to their day to day, visiting and taking my handicapped mom out to lunch, toting meals to my dad, and general life errands on top...my bags would look a whole lot different. Now, it’s a different life. My dear mother and father are gone , my kids are older, and my life is mostly about myself and husband..until college breaks rudely interrupt [emoji6]...before this was my working days..another workout for bags...you understand...it’s all relative. My bags rotated are really Like New. 15 or 20-25 years ago..Nope...


----------



## Kalala97

What's everyone buying with their MZW Rewards money? I noticed the deadline to use it is coming up! I'm thinking about the medium Sutton, but I have the small Crosby that's in the same Oxford nylon and my Crosby is starting to look distorted after a lot of use. Does anyone know if the Sutton has this same issue or does it retain it's shape pretty well?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My bags take a different use level at this stage of life..., I change bags, use different ones, and enjoy.  But, if I did the same 15 years ago..towing small kids to their day to day, visiting and taking my handicapped mom out to lunch, toting meals to my dad, and general life errands on top...my bags would look a whole lot different. Now, it’s a different life. My dear mother and father are gone , my kids are older, and my life is mostly about myself and husband..until college breaks rudely interrupt [emoji6]...before this was my working days..another workout for bags...you understand...it’s all relative. My bags rotated are really Like New. 15 or 20-25 years ago..Nope...


When my kids were little I didn't bother to change bags often. If it was still clean but worn I donated it and if it had stains it was tossed in the garbage.


----------



## Morisa

Does anyone know if you can fit a 13" macbook pro into the regular abbey tote? (the middle of the three sizes)

Separately, I swapped the long strap that came with the black moto Janie with the long strap from the black moto sophie.  I've always hated the long strap from the janie because it was just a cloth one that looked cheap.   The double layer leather straps with red piping just fit so much better with the rest of the bag:


----------



## hedur

Kalala97 said:


> What's everyone buying with their MZW Rewards money? I noticed the deadline to use it is coming up! I'm thinking about the medium Sutton, but I have the small Crosby that's in the same Oxford nylon and my Crosby is starting to look distorted after a lot of use. Does anyone know if the Sutton has this same issue or does it retain it's shape pretty well?



If it's not too much trouble, would you be able to post a photo of the small Crosby that shows the distortion?  I recently settled on that bag as my go to travel bag and got the gull grey from Bloomingdales. I have yet to use it because Bloomies has such a generous return policy and I'm waiting to see if they come out with a color that suits me better. I love the bag but might change my mind if it distorts after a certain amount of use.

Anyone else have experience with the small crosby losing its shape?


----------



## mariposa08

hedur said:


> If it's not too much trouble, would you be able to post a photo of the small Crosby that shows the distortion?  I recently settled on that bag as my go to travel bag and got the gull grey from Bloomingdales. I have yet to use it because Bloomies has such a generous return policy and I'm waiting to see if they come out with a color that suits me better. I love the bag but might change my mind if it distorts after a certain amount of use.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with the small crosby losing its shape?



The quilted fabric does break in and become much squishier so it doesn't surprise me that Crosby would do the same.  It's just the nature of the quilted fabric.


----------



## dcooney4

If you could get any one Mz item for free, what would it be?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If you could get any one Mz item for free, what would it be?



Hmm...I think I would maybe pick a Small Abbey Tote. It’s an expensive bag that I hesitate buying myself. I do like carrying totes, love the idea of that one with all those pockets, and love the look.....but...., it’s heavy and am afraid to spend own [emoji383] money. But, if MZ wants to play this game...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hmm...I think I would maybe pick a Small Abbey Tote. It’s an expensive bag that I hesitate buying myself. I do like carrying totes, love the idea of that one with all those pockets, and love the look.....but...., it’s heavy and am afraid to spend own [emoji383] money. But, if MZ wants to play this game...


No this is just me thinking of what I would get.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> If you could get any one Mz item for free, what would it be?


Either a medium sutton in black or a black crosby backpack


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Either a medium sutton in black or a black crosby backpack



You have really become a metro line girl..., do you still use your Hayley’s and other Bedford bags?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> You have really become a metro line girl..., do you still use your Hayley’s and other Bedford bags?


Just Roxy (regular size)
Lately my rotation has been Roxy, medium sutton, and regular Crosby, with metro backpack and small sutton thrown in there a few times.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> No this is just me thinking of what I would get.




Did you buy anything today?


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Did you buy anything today?


Yes! A small Sutton .


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> Yes! A small Sutton .


May I ask in what color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

hedur said:


> If it's not too much trouble, would you be able to post a photo of the small Crosby that shows the distortion?  I recently settled on that bag as my go to travel bag and got the gull grey from Bloomingdales. I have yet to use it because Bloomies has such a generous return policy and I'm waiting to see if they come out with a color that suits me better. I love the bag but might change my mind if it distorts after a certain amount of use.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with the small crosby losing its shape?



The Crosby line does break in with use. The Oxford fabric isn’t structured so it will break in like the metros and suttons.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> If you could get any one Mz item for free, what would it be?



Fun question! No clue. Maybe I would try Crosby Backpack.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Morisa said:


> Does anyone know if you can fit a 13" macbook pro into the regular abbey tote? (the middle of the three sizes)
> 
> Separately, I swapped the long strap that came with the black moto Janie with the long strap from the black moto sophie.  I've always hated the long strap from the janie because it was just a cloth one that looked cheap.   The double layer leather straps with red piping just fit so much better with the rest of the bag:



I literally just bought an Abbey and it will be here Wed or Thurs. Will let you know, as I need it to fit my 14” laptop for business travel.


----------



## dcooney4

I bought a charm holder so I could try wearing a charm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a charm holder so I could try wearing a charm.



I like it!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I like it!


Thanks! I had to remove the Dooney ring and  clip to make it fit the small bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> If you could get any one Mz item for free, what would it be?



That giant weekender bag they had a few years ago. Missed my chance to get one on sale and in Toronto. Silly girl trying to be good [emoji849]


----------



## songofthesea

Hey!
Does anyone own the belle? I got it in the clay (a gorgeous olive green) with gold hardware. What do you love
Most about the belle?


----------



## songofthesea

Definitely green. Olive. I just bought the belle in clay and the color is beautiful!


briallie said:


> Hi!
> Has anyone seen the clay color in person?
> How is it?
> I have only seen online and trying to figure out...is it army greenish? Or more taupe-ish??


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> Hey!
> Does anyone own the belle? I got it in the clay (a gorgeous olive green) with gold hardware. What do you love
> Most about the belle?


I think the clay is gorgeous. I have to say I really love the belle with the flat handles. I don't usually do big bags but I am considering small belle .


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also really like the Clay color with the gold hw. I have the travel Frankie.


----------



## psucutie

Morisa said:


> Does anyone know if you can fit a 13" macbook pro into the regular abbey tote? (the middle of the three sizes)
> 
> Separately, I swapped the long strap that came with the black moto Janie with the long strap from the black moto sophie.  I've always hated the long strap from the janie because it was just a cloth one that looked cheap.   The double layer leather straps with red piping just fit so much better with the rest of the bag:



it will fit comfortably with room for other items.  I've put my 13 inch work computer and a change of shoes in that bag.  Gets a tad heavy but a total work horse.


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> I think the clay is gorgeous. I have to say I really love the belle with the flat handles. I don't usually do big bags but I am considering small belle .



if you decide you want one, I have two and can part with one   Just let me know.


----------



## Morisa

I sent my husband to work today with a glazed linen city tote and an eggplant hayley, both of which I no longer use (and haven't touched in almost 2 years).  I'm hopeful that his deserving co-worker will like them, as everyone needs more MZW in their lives!


----------



## Morisa

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That giant weekender bag they had a few years ago. Missed my chance to get one on sale and in Toronto. Silly girl trying to be good [emoji849]



Someone has a MZW market tote on ebay for sale.  I went back and looked up the description - the thing is giant. It's like 21" x 14".  And supposedly holds 70 lbs worth of...produce.  Like, who carries 70 lbs of produce on their shoulder?!?!


----------



## dcooney4

If I could have any thing I would get sma


Morisa said:


> Someone has a MZW market tote on ebay for sale.  I went back and looked up the description - the thing is giant. It's like 21" x 14".  And supposedly holds 70 lbs worth of...produce.  Like, who carries 70 lbs of produce on their shoulder?!?!


I can not even imagine. I literally have to weigh my bags when empty to make sure I stay at one and a half pounds to protect my shoulder.


----------



## dcooney4

If you win something on the bay do they email you a bill or how does that work?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If you win something on the bay do they email you a bill or how does that work?



Your eBay account is tied to your PayPal account and it is deducted from that, or another form of payment you have set up with your eBay account


----------



## Morisa

dcooney4 said:


> If you win something on the bay do they email you a bill or how does that work?



If you got the "you won!" email, there's a "pay for your purchase" link in the email. Click it, and it will bring you to the Ebay payment page.  You have the choice now of paying directly with a credit card (no Paypal account needed), or you can log into your Paypal and pick from your preset Paypal methods.

I personally go with the Paypal via credit card route, since I have heard negative things about linking Paypal to your checking account.


----------



## dcooney4

Morisa said:


> If you got the "you won!" email, there's a "pay for your purchase" link in the email. Click it, and it will bring you to the Ebay payment page.  You have the choice now of paying directly with a credit card (no Paypal account needed), or you can log into your Paypal and pick from your preset Paypal methods.
> 
> I personally go with the Paypal via credit card route, since I have heard negative things about linking Paypal to your checking account.


I was on my phone and it said the bidding ended and only showed one bid. I hurried home to my secure computer and it said I was outbid by a dollar. I don't mind that I lost but it said there the other bid was done hours ago, why did I not see it on my phone?


----------



## Morisa

dcooney4 said:


> I was on my phone and it said the bidding ended and only showed one bid. I hurried home to my secure computer and it said I was outbid by a dollar. I don't mind that I lost but it said there the other bid was done hours ago, why did I not see it on my phone?



Take a look at the bid history for the item.  It should tell you the bidding history (and make sure you click on the "Show automatic bids" link).  My guess is what happened is either that someone put in a last second bid that was greater than yours, or someone else had a higher overall bid that remained hidden until the very end.



Here is an example of an item with these "hidden" bids.  You see how there are greyed out bids?  That's the ebay system putting in the next highest incremental bid for the ultimate winner (the person with 131 feedback).


----------



## dcooney4

Morisa said:


> Take a look at the bid history for the item.  It should tell you the bidding history (and make sure you click on the "Show automatic bids" link).  My guess is what happened is either that someone put in a last second bid that was greater than yours, or someone else had a higher overall bid that remained hidden until the very end.
> 
> View attachment 4032438
> 
> Here is an example of an item with these "hidden" bids.  You see how there are greyed out bids?  That's the ebay system putting in the next highest incremental bid for the ultimate winner (the person with 131 feedback).


Thanks ! That explains a lot.


----------



## ms p

New arrival on mzw chalk and tangelo. 

Chalk metallic looks cute with tangelo lining [emoji813]️


----------



## Reba

The sporty strap on the Abby bags is adorable for Summer..too cute [emoji521]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> The sporty strap on the Abby bags is adorable for Summer..too cute [emoji521]



Yes! I like the Tangelo but not enough to buy at full price.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got an Abbey Tote in Classic Black to use as a work bag and for work travel. First day out and about with it today.


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> I got an Abbey Tote in Classic Black to use as a work bag and for work travel. First day out and about with it today.
> 
> View attachment 4033802


I tried a navy (dawn?) small abbey tote and it didn't work for me -- much as I wanted it to because it was gorgeous to look at!!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I got an Abbey Tote in Classic Black to use as a work bag and for work travel. First day out and about with it today.
> 
> View attachment 4033802



Beautiful! Always loved the look of this bag. The pockets are so big and practical and the shoulder drop seems generous. 

How did you like it after your first day out?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I got an Abbey Tote in Classic Black to use as a work bag and for work travel. First day out and about with it today.
> 
> View attachment 4033802


Such a pretty bag. Love the long pockets makes them so practical.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Anyone who owns a Large Sutton or any of the sizes of the Suttons is there some type of little cloth sewing inside the bag? 
I recently sold my Large Sutton on Ebay and the buyer is stating  that the Sutton is a Medium size bc she found this "little black M sewn on the inside of the bag".  I'm very confused bc I know for sure that the its a Large Sutton.  I also owned the Medium(sold that too) and its deff a lot smaller. Do any of you guys know what the little M sewn inside the bag is? Currently I don't have any Suttons in my collection to even check what this looks like.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

My small Sutton’s both have a tiny “C” inside them. The other side says Made in China. Is that the tag she’s talking about? Don’t think it has anything to do with size. 




Oh, and my crossbody Crosby has an M.

Maybe you can write to MZW and ask them what the significance is. Maybe it’s some kind of batch code. But at least you can prove to the buyer that it is not the size. 

Hope this sorts itself out for you.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NamkhaDrolma said:


> My small Sutton’s both have a tiny “C” inside them. The other side says Made in China. Is that the tag she’s talking about? Don’t think it has anything to do with size.
> 
> View attachment 4034370
> 
> 
> Oh, and my crossbody Crosby has an M.
> 
> Maybe you can write to MZW and ask them what the significance is. Maybe it’s some kind of batch code. But at least you can prove to the buyer that it is not the size.
> 
> Hope this sorts itself out for you.



Thank you so much for ur help and pic. I think that’s the tag she’s referring to. My other Oxford bags are Jim and Jimmy and found similar tag on my Jimmy bag. Too lazy to check the Jim lol


----------



## Reba

Used my points..., ordered Pippa in Gold Glazed Linen for an upcoming trip...  I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Used my points..., ordered Pippa in Gold Glazed Linen for an upcoming trip...  I will post a pic when it arrives.



Nice! Looking forward to your pic. So you’ll have two bags in gold glazed? I’m all about the duplicates when you find something you love. 

You got me looking at the glazed linens. I tend more toward the graphite. Now that I’m using tiny bags, thinking the Abbey crossbody might be fun to get with points.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your pic. So you’ll have two bags in gold glazed? I’m all about the duplicates when you find something you love.
> 
> You got me looking at the glazed linens. I tend more toward the graphite. Now that I’m using tiny bags, thinking the Abbey crossbody might be fun to get with points.



Yes two Gold. It’s very pretty.  I imagine they will be very different uses. I will use the Coco more everyday. The Pippa will be an evening out mostly; or when I just need a few things. I love the coated aspect of the fabric. Really no worries and pretty. Probably would have changed it up and got the graphite for Pippa.., but my outfits for trip are leaning to gold...   I like that Abby Crossbody [emoji6]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Yes two Gold. It’s very pretty.  I imagine they will be very different uses. I will use the Coco more everyday. The Pippa will be an evening out mostly; or when I just need a few things. I love the coated aspect of the fabric. Really no worries and pretty. Probably would have changed it up and got the graphite for Pippa.., but my outfits for trip are leaning to gold...   I like that Abby Crossbody [emoji6]



I feel that way about navy gloss. Hope glazed will be the same that way but less raincoat-like.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Used my points..., ordered Pippa in Gold Glazed Linen for an upcoming trip...  I will post a pic when it arrives.


Very pretty! I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes two Gold. It’s very pretty.  I imagine they will be very different uses. I will use the Coco more everyday. The Pippa will be an evening out mostly; or when I just need a few things. I love the coated aspect of the fabric. Really no worries and pretty. Probably would have changed it up and got the graphite for Pippa.., but my outfits for trip are leaning to gold...   I like that Abby Crossbody [emoji6]


Truthfully I like the gold more than the graphite this time around.


----------



## dcooney4

I didn't have many points so I used them for the charm holder I bought.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Beautiful! Always loved the look of this bag. The pockets are so big and practical and the shoulder drop seems generous.
> 
> How did you like it after your first day out?



I like it! It’s a great size if you carry a lot of stuff to work like I do. However I realized last night that it’s really heavy with my work laptop. I think I may have to stick with my backpack for work travel, which is a bummer. I can’t imagine hauling this across a big airport with my laptop in it. It will absolutely wreck my shoulder. My new work laptop is only 13” but is heavy. Super annoying. I’m jealous of people who get to use lightweight MacBooks.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Used my points..., ordered Pippa in Gold Glazed Linen for an upcoming trip...  I will post a pic when it arrives.



Beautiful choice! Perfect for travel and dressier occasions. So spring-y and summer-y.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> Anyone who owns a Large Sutton or any of the sizes of the Suttons is there some type of little cloth sewing inside the bag?
> I recently sold my Large Sutton on Ebay and the buyer is stating  that the Sutton is a Medium size bc she found this "little black M sewn on the inside of the bag".  I'm very confused bc I know for sure that the its a Large Sutton.  I also owned the Medium(sold that too) and its deff a lot smaller. Do any of you guys know what the little M sewn inside the bag is? Currently I don't have any Suttons in my collection to even check what this looks like.



Agree with Namkha. Those are definitely not size identification tags. They are related to production. May be factory identification or something like that.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with Namkha. Those are definitely not size identification tags. They are related to production. May be factory identification or something like that.


Thank you. I explained the buyer that the letter didn’t represent the size so far she’s ok. I really wasn’t trying to have a return over this They’re so time consuming.


----------



## mika7777777

I'm just curious, how many of you ladies own multiple bags of the same style and size, in different colors and patterns, just because you like the design/size of that bag so much.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> I'm just curious, how many of you ladies own multiple bags of the same style and size, in different colors and patterns, just because you like the design/size of that bag so much.


I do ! I have multiple bags in more then one style. If I find something that works well for me I will usually get more colors to go with different outfits or seasons.


----------



## Reba

mika7777777 said:


> I'm just curious, how many of you ladies own multiple bags of the same style and size, in different colors and patterns, just because you like the design/size of that bag so much.



I do!  3 Coco’s, 3 Lizzy’s, 2 Kara’s!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mika7777777 said:


> I'm just curious, how many of you ladies own multiple bags of the same style and size, in different colors and patterns, just because you like the design/size of that bag so much.



Guilty! Jane, small Chelsea, Mia, large metro, Elsa, small Sutton.


----------



## mariposa08

mika7777777 said:


> I'm just curious, how many of you ladies own multiple bags of the same style and size, in different colors and patterns, just because you like the design/size of that bag so much.



I do.  Roxy, Lizzy, Kate, Metros, suttons, Jane, Paige, Frankie
I am trying to do it less (and sell off some of my duplicates) but sometimes the great ones are too hard to pass up.


----------



## ms p

I do but after a while I sell off the duplicate. I try to limit the number of bags I keep. When I don't use a bag often it gets sold. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvAllBags

mika7777777 said:


> I'm just curious, how many of you ladies own multiple bags of the same style and size, in different colors and patterns, just because you like the design/size of that bag so much.



Yep! Jane, Frankie, Small Abbey, Small Metro.


----------



## mika7777777

Thank you all for your responses! I love small Sutton so much, and would love to have it in multiple colors/patterns. 

BTW, I ended up ordering one in Steel Metallic, and indeed, it's quite different from Atmosphere Metallic, like mariposa08 indicated. Steel Metallic is much darker than I had expected, which I am VERY happy about. And the metallic effect is pretty subtle. It's really gorgeous and MUCH MUCH MUCH prettier than in the MZW stock photos.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I love small Sutton so much, and would love to have it in multiple colors/patterns.
> 
> BTW, I ended up ordering one in Steel Metallic, and indeed, it's quite different from Atmosphere Metallic, like mariposa08 indicated. Steel Metallic is much darker than I had expected, which I am VERY happy about. And the metallic effect is pretty subtle. It's really gorgeous and MUCH MUCH MUCH prettier than in the MZW stock photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036863
> View attachment 4036865



What a great pair! Yes, steel is amazing. 

I have a black and a camo small Sutton. Both get a lot of use.


----------



## mika7777777

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What a great pair! Yes, steel is amazing.
> 
> I have a black and a camo small Sutton. Both get a lot of use.


I've seen your MZW family picture before and noted the black and camo small Sutton!!  BTW, I own one print Oxford bag and find it a thicker material than regular plain Oxford. Do you find your camo small Sutton firmer and hold up the shape better than the black small Sutton?


----------



## Reba

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I love small Sutton so much, and would love to have it in multiple colors/patterns.
> 
> BTW, I ended up ordering one in Steel Metallic, and indeed, it's quite different from Atmosphere Metallic, like mariposa08 indicated. Steel Metallic is much darker than I had expected, which I am VERY happy about. And the metallic effect is pretty subtle. It's really gorgeous and MUCH MUCH MUCH prettier than in the MZW stock photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036863
> View attachment 4036865



So happy to make you feel more “normal” to have more than one of a fave [emoji13]...now you have to catch up to us confessed crazies!


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I love small Sutton so much, and would love to have it in multiple colors/patterns.
> 
> BTW, I ended up ordering one in Steel Metallic, and indeed, it's quite different from Atmosphere Metallic, like mariposa08 indicated. Steel Metallic is much darker than I had expected, which I am VERY happy about. And the metallic effect is pretty subtle. It's really gorgeous and MUCH MUCH MUCH prettier than in the MZW stock photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036863
> View attachment 4036865


They are both very pretty.


----------



## furbaby119

dcooney4 said:


> They are both very pretty.


gorgeous bags! I just bought the small metro in black at Nordstroms. Didn't really need another black bag but only color in stock and I needed instant gratification (sure it won't be my last anyway)


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mika7777777 said:


> I've seen your MZW family picture before and noted the black and camo small Sutton!!  BTW, I own one print Oxford bag and find it a thicker material than regular plain Oxford. Do you find your camo small Sutton firmer and hold up the shape better than the black small Sutton?



Camo is the same weight and texture as the solid colours. Mine is quite smushy now. But I do remember having a steel metro tote for a short while, and it was definitely more structured than the other solids.


----------



## mika7777777

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Camo is the same weight and texture as the solid colours. Mine is quite smushy now. But I do remember having a steel metro tote for a short while, and it was definitely more structured than the other solids.


Oh good to know! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## tjasaslo

Hey guys; I am thinking about my first MZ Wallace bag and I decided on the large sutton, just need to pick colour now  I want something good for summer, but also usable during different seasons; I like the atmosphere metalic; can anyone please tell me if it gets dirty easy and is it hard to clean? Thank so much!


----------



## mika7777777

Mine is looking pretty good, but I am pretty careful with my bags, and it hasn't been exposed to anything that would leave marks and such. I am also interested in what others experiences are with Atmosphere metallic, or with any other light colored metallic Oxford (I'm thinking about Chalk Metallic. ).


----------



## mariposa08

mika7777777 said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I love small Sutton so much, and would love to have it in multiple colors/patterns.
> 
> BTW, I ended up ordering one in Steel Metallic, and indeed, it's quite different from Atmosphere Metallic, like mariposa08 indicated. Steel Metallic is much darker than I had expected, which I am VERY happy about. And the metallic effect is pretty subtle. It's really gorgeous and MUCH MUCH MUCH prettier than in the MZW stock photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036863
> View attachment 4036865


LOVE them! So glad you like steel.  Enjoy using both bags!


----------



## Reba

I just received my Pippa. Now have Coco and Pippa in same fabric. One bonus of that; I can put nylon strap from Coco on Pippa for a more comfy casual style. Here’s Pippa..


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I just received my Pippa. Now have Coco and Pippa in same fabric. One bonus of that; I can put nylon strap from Coco on Pippa for a more comfy casual style. Here’s Pippa..
> View attachment 4038454



Nice set! I went back to look at your Coco modelling pic. Can I just reiterate how much I [emoji173]️ the whole ensemble you have going on in that pic?

Also, because of that, I went for the Abbey crossbody in graphite. It hadn’t even been on my radar before that.

What can you fit in Pippa? It seems like it would get all bulgy but it has many fans, so I’m curious.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Nice set! I went back to look at your Coco modelling pic. Can I just reiterate how much I [emoji173]️ the whole ensemble you have going on in that pic?
> 
> Also, because of that, I went for the Abbey crossbody in graphite. It hadn’t even been on my radar before that.
> 
> What can you fit in Pippa? It seems like it would get all bulgy but it has many fans, so I’m curious.



Your request is my command dear friend. I bought to basically throw in a lipstick, powder compact, tissue and card. But, I just stuffed her up with some things from my everyday bag..pics showing no bulges front or back..a peek of inside packed with goodies and the stuff that was in there...





Phone would fit in that pocket that is open, next to pink card case slot, but I am using to take pics...
If you Place odd bulky shaped items on the outside, you will see bulges. Notice I put lipstick and key fob in handy interior mid section. Smooth items on outside..kinda like when dressing..no vpl’s for our bags


----------



## Reba

Namkha I am excited to hear you went for that Crossbody in Graphite!  I know you will share pics and thoughts...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Your request is my command dear friend. I bought to basically throw in a lipstick, powder compact, tissue and card. But, I just stuffed her up with some things from my everyday bag..pics showing no bulges front or back..a peek of inside packed with goodies and the stuff that was in there...
> View attachment 4038503
> View attachment 4038504
> View attachment 4038505
> View attachment 4038506
> 
> Phone would fit in that pocket that is open, next to pink card case slot, but I am using to take pics...
> If you Place odd bulky shaped items on the outside, you will see bulges. Notice I put lipstick and key fob in handy interior mid section. Smooth items on outside..kinda like when dressing..no vpl’s for our bags



That’s amazing! Would not have guessed it could hold so much. 

I will definitely share pics and thoughts when I get the graphite Abbey x-body. Been using my Jordan x-body a lot lately. 

I’m supposed to sell a bunch of big bags before I start buying small ones, though ... Ah well, feels like I’m getting closer to letting go. It’ll happen.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Your request is my command dear friend. I bought to basically throw in a lipstick, powder compact, tissue and card. But, I just stuffed her up with some things from my everyday bag..pics showing no bulges front or back..a peek of inside packed with goodies and the stuff that was in there...
> View attachment 4038503
> View attachment 4038504
> View attachment 4038505
> View attachment 4038506
> 
> Phone would fit in that pocket that is open, next to pink card case slot, but I am using to take pics...
> If you Place odd bulky shaped items on the outside, you will see bulges. Notice I put lipstick and key fob in handy interior mid section. Smooth items on outside..kinda like when dressing..no vpl’s for our bags


It’s so pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I just received my Pippa. Now have Coco and Pippa in same fabric. One bonus of that; I can put nylon strap from Coco on Pippa for a more comfy casual style. Here’s Pippa..
> View attachment 4038454



Love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Nice set! I went back to look at your Coco modelling pic. Can I just reiterate how much I [emoji173]️ the whole ensemble you have going on in that pic?
> 
> Also, because of that, I went for the Abbey crossbody in graphite. It hadn’t even been on my radar before that.
> 
> What can you fit in Pippa? It seems like it would get all bulgy but it has many fans, so I’m curious.



I loooovvee my Graphite Smabbey. Can’t wait to see your xbody.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I loooovvee my Graphite Smabbey. Can’t wait to see your xbody.



We need to see that beauty in action...[emoji7]


----------



## dcooney4

The graphite is really growing on me too.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I’m hoping the glazed linen will be good for the rainforest climate I now live in—but without being raincoat slicker chic.


----------



## dcooney4

Just saw graphite small abbey at Nordstrom. What beautiful bag! If I had not already bought metallic chalk small Sutton I might have seriously considered it. I didn’t realize they came with that flat shoulder  Strap. Lesson learned never say never. Lol


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> Just saw graphite small abbey at Nordstrom. What beautiful bag! If I had not already bought metallic chalk small Sutton I might have seriously considered it. I didn’t realize they came with that flat shoulder  Strap. Lesson learned never say never. Lol


You have the small Sutton in Chalk Metallic? How do you like it? Is it very white? Or more like light cream color? I already have a small Sutton in Atmosphere Metallic, and I was wondering how similar they are...


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> You have the small Sutton in Chalk Metallic? How do you like it? Is it very white? Or more like light cream color? I already have a small Sutton in Atmosphere Metallic, and I was wondering how similar they are...


I ended up getting that one instead of the other one I had. I haven’t used it yet as it snowed here again  . It is lighter then atmosphere which looked more beige next to it. It is more like white chalk with a very slight sheen. It has a pretty tangelo lining .


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up getting that one instead of the other one I had. I haven’t used it yet as it snowed here again  . It is lighter then atmosphere which looked more beige next to it. It is more like white chalk with a very slight sheen. It has a pretty tangelo lining .


Do you own any Atmosphere metallic item as well? If so, I was wondering if you could take a side by side picture so that I could see the difference in colors. If you have a chance, that would be great!! 

BTW, what color did you end up giving up (returning?)?


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> Do you own any Atmosphere metallic item as well? If so, I was wondering if you could take a side by side picture so that I could see the difference in colors. If you have a chance, that would be great!!
> 
> BTW, what color did you end up giving up (returning?)?


I don’t have atmosphere I saw it at the store. The color on the website looks pretty accurate this time.


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have atmosphere I saw it at the store. The color on the website looks pretty accurate this time.


Thanks for your input! Enjoy your new small Sutton!!


----------



## Reba

What is the tease on Instagram?  New Metro print?


----------



## ms p

Speculation maybe mother's day release related?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Speculation maybe mother's day release related?


It’s out!


----------



## mariposa08

I love the mother's day release. I do think they should have done more-- suttons, metros, and pouches.


----------



## mariposa08

And a small crosby would have been pretty too


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It’s out!


I was late when I try to order no more free matching small metro pouch [emoji55] I haven't even receive the email seriously [emoji21]

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Added some Etsy straps to some nylon bags! 
Coco 1.0




And purple Longchamp


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> I was late when I try to order no more free matching small metro pouch [emoji55] I haven't even receive the email seriously [emoji21]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk



Oh no! How do you know they ran out of the pouch?  I pulled the trigger as soon as I saw the email and ordered. But now I'm wondering if I'll get my pouch. Wouldn't they have produced the same quantity of Smuttons and pouches?


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> Oh no! How do you know they ran out of the pouch?  I pulled the trigger as soon as I saw the email and ordered. But now I'm wondering if I'll get my pouch. Wouldn't they have produced the same quantity of Smuttons and pouches?


The code will show as not working if it's out of stock. I'm sure u will get the pouch  the bag is out of stock now too. So fast!




So blessed [emoji813]️


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I was late when I try to order no more free matching small metro pouch [emoji55] I haven't even receive the email seriously [emoji21]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I saw it in one email but not in the one I like to order out of. Then I was stupid and decided to think about it and then it sold out. I am mad at myself as I had the bag and pouch in my cart but I wanted to think on it some more so I removed it.


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> The code will show as not working if it's out of stock. I'm sure u will get the pouch  the bag is out of stock now too. So fast!
> 
> View attachment 4040731
> 
> 
> So blessed [emoji813]️



Oh! Thanks. Ugh, I won't get the pouch. I was in such a rush to place the order that I overlooked that you needed "a code" to get the pouch. Duh! I'm so mad now. Silly me for thinking that the bag would come with a pouch. I wonder what color pouch comes with the bag, if any...


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> Oh! Thanks. Ugh, I won't get the pouch. I was in such a rush to place the order that I overlooked that you needed "a code" to get the pouch. Duh! I'm so mad now. Silly me for thinking that the bag would come with a pouch. I wonder what color pouch comes with the bag, if any...


The free metro pouch is a matching print. Maybe try calling mzw? I would really prefer if it's sold as a set. I don't understand why they want buyer to put in a code to "redeem". I'm sure u are not the only one who missed to put in the code.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I saw it in one email but not in the one I like to order out of. Then I was stupid and decided to think about it and then it sold out. I am mad at myself as I had the bag and pouch in my cart but I wanted to think on it some more so I removed it.


It's really weird I still didn't receive any mzw email about this released. 

I'm sure there will be gals selling.  If u are still interested maybe post in the FB iso?


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> The free metro pouch is a matching print. Maybe try calling mzw? I would really prefer if it's sold as a set. I don't understand why they want buyer to put in a code to "redeem". I'm sure u are not the only one who missed to put in the code.



Thanks, Ms P. I agree. Maybe I will give them a call...


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> It's really weird I still didn't receive any mzw email about this released.
> 
> I'm sure there will be gals selling.  If u are still interested maybe post in the FB iso?


I am going to pass on doing that. As much as I thought it was adorable , I need to get rid of some of my other bags first. Did you end up ordering one even without the gift with purchase?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I am going to pass on doing that. As much as I thought it was adorable , I need to get rid of some of my other bags first. Did you end up ordering one even without the gift with purchase?


I went ahead and order. When I enter the code it shows free metro pouch is already out of stock. It would be nice if it's prepack as a set bummer


----------



## sydney529

Hello Ladies,
Would a Medium Metro tote and/or Sutton will hold a Jane and a laptop (12.75 x 8.5 x0.6 without the case)?  The laptop will actually fit IN Jane but I'd rather carry separately in its own case.  This is for travel purposes...need something that will hold both and fit under seat without being huge.  I'm sure the large would work but would really like something a bit smaller.

Thanks


----------



## dcooney4

sydney529 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Would a Medium Metro tote and/or Sutton will hold a Jane and a laptop (12.75 x 8.5 x0.6 without the case)?  The laptop will actually fit IN Jane but I'd rather carry separately in its own case.  This is for travel purposes...need something that will hold both and fit under seat without being huge.  I'm sure the large would work but would really like something a bit smaller.
> 
> Thanks


I think it might but I am not sure. I only had a medium metro very shortly and never wore it.


----------



## Minne Bags

sydney529 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Would a Medium Metro tote and/or Sutton will hold a Jane and a laptop (12.75 x 8.5 x0.6 without the case)?  The laptop will actually fit IN Jane but I'd rather carry separately in its own case.  This is for travel purposes...need something that will hold both and fit under seat without being huge.  I'm sure the large would work but would really like something a bit smaller.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Sydney529: I tried this for you. I was able to fit my Jane and a 13x9x.06 laptop without its case inside of my medium metro tote. And, there was room to spare! You may be able to use a laptop sleeve inside as well. Note: my Jane was not packed full, but I think a fully stuffed Jane would fit, too. 
Here's a pic!


----------



## Minne Bags

My Mother's Day-print, small Sutton arrived (with lightning speed!) Cute, cute, cute!  (Help Quick! I think I need an intervention for my Smutton obsession. LOL.)


----------



## sydney529

Thanks for your help.  I finally decided on a Briggs & Riley Baseline Shopping tote because it has more structure and exterior pockets and a luggage sleeve (and it matches my carry-on).   I think it will be big enough for any MZW bag that I have and also the hard case for my X1 Carbon.  But that picture of the medium Metro tote really gives me a great idea of its size.  It was very sweet of you to go to all that trouble.


----------



## mariposa08

Minne Bags said:


> My Mother's Day-print, small Sutton arrived (with lightning speed!) Cute, cute, cute!  (Help Quick! I think I need an intervention for my Smutton obsession. LOL.)
> View attachment 4043286



Love this so much!  I hope mine has blue and pink on the front!!


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> My Mother's Day-print, small Sutton arrived (with lightning speed!) Cute, cute, cute!  (Help Quick! I think I need an intervention for my Smutton obsession. LOL.)
> View attachment 4043286


Pretty [emoji178][emoji813]️[emoji178]


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> My Mother's Day-print, small Sutton arrived (with lightning speed!) Cute, cute, cute!  (Help Quick! I think I need an intervention for my Smutton obsession. LOL.)
> View attachment 4043286


The placement of the print on yours is gorgeous.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What is this bag called?


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4044391
> View attachment 4044392
> 
> 
> What is this bag called?



Looks like Sophie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thank you!!


----------



## kcmo

Hi ladies, do any of you have the Downtown Crosby Crossbody? Would love to get feedback. I’ve just sold a Prada nylon crossbody and am thinking of a replacement. 

I did recently get a medium Metro tote in magnet that I adore (LV Neverfull GM is now collecting dust)! Also have a small Metro backpack in black that I love!

These MZ Wallace pieces are awesome and addictive!


----------



## furbaby119

Minne Bags said:


> My Mother's Day-print, small Sutton arrived (with lightning speed!) Cute, cute, cute!  (Help Quick! I think I need an intervention for my Smutton obsession. LOL.)
> View attachment 4043286


Sooo gorgeous--damn why didn't they make in more styles. If they made in small metro I would have bought in a heart beat. Enjoy it


----------



## Reba

Hey guys..., here’s a quick pic from vacay hotel..Pippa, worn with Coco’s strap..for casual. I find her more comfy that way for all-day..change to other strap for night. I am on tall side, so the nylon strap gives me more length.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you have the Downtown Crosby Crossbody? Would love to get feedback. I’ve just sold a Prada nylon crossbody and am thinking of a replacement.
> 
> I did recently get a medium Metro tote in magnet that I adore (LV Neverfull GM is now collecting dust)! Also have a small Metro backpack in black that I love!
> 
> These MZ Wallace pieces are awesome and addictive!


They are ! Kind of like candy that you want to try a few flavors.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hey guys..., here’s a quick pic from vacay hotel..Pippa, worn with Coco’s strap..for casual. I find her more comfy that way for all-day..change to other strap for night. I am on tall side, so the nylon strap gives me more length.
> View attachment 4044641


Looks so cute like that. Hope your having a lot fun.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Hey guys..., here’s a quick pic from vacay hotel..Pippa, worn with Coco’s strap..for casual. I find her more comfy that way for all-day..change to other strap for night. I am on tall side, so the nylon strap gives me more length.
> View attachment 4044641


U are looking great! Have a wonderful vacation [emoji4]


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> They are ! Kind of like candy that you want to try a few flavors.



LOL....yes


----------



## Minne Bags

sydney529 said:


> Thanks for your help.  I finally decided on a Briggs & Riley Baseline Shopping tote because it has more structure and exterior pockets and a luggage sleeve (and it matches my carry-on).   I think it will be big enough for any MZW bag that I have and also the hard case for my X1 Carbon.  But that picture of the medium Metro tote really gives me a great idea of its size.  It was very sweet of you to go to all that trouble.


You're welcome. Glad that you found a bag that works for you!


----------



## Minne Bags

mariposa08 said:


> Love this so much!  I hope mine has blue and pink on the front!!


Thank you!  I hope yours does, too. Please post pics when it arrives.


ms p said:


> Pretty [emoji178][emoji813]️[emoji178]


Thanks, Ms P! 


dcooney4 said:


> The placement of the print on yours is gorgeous.


Thank you! I'm very pleased with the placement.


furbaby119 said:


> Sooo gorgeous--damn why didn't they make in more styles. If they made in small metro I would have bought in a heart beat. Enjoy it


Thank you! I agree that the print would've looked so nice in the metro, too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Catching up...was in Vegas for work last week. Very glad to be back. My skin and allergies do not like it there. I got virtually no sleep. Not sure why...but the dry air does not agree with me at all. 

Reba, I love your Pippa with the Coco strap! Too cute. 

I grabbed a Mother’s Day Smutton and pouch, as I was wide awake at the early hour there when the email hit. It arrived on Sat and I sold it yesterday, as I was disappointed with my pattern placement. I really wanted some yellow flowers on the front, particularly the daffodil. But no...I had some pink flowers and a bunch of stems. Boo. I kept the pouch, though, and love it. Too cute. 

I promise some Graphite Smabbey pics. Will try to carry it this week.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I’m hoping the glazed linen will be good for the rainforest climate I now live in—but without being raincoat slicker chic.



Guessing you are now on the Western side? Hopefully in the very cool city there??


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Hey guys..., here’s a quick pic from vacay hotel..Pippa, worn with Coco’s strap..for casual. I find her more comfy that way for all-day..change to other strap for night. I am on tall side, so the nylon strap gives me more length.
> View attachment 4044641



You look lovely, Reba—always so put together. That strap totally works for a more casual
Pippa. Hope you’re finding some time to enjoy between the obligatory events. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Guessing you are now on the Western side? Hopefully in the very cool city there??



Yes, we’re now in Victoria on Vancouver Island. 
It’s a very different culture here—so laid back and casual. And a LOT smaller. We are adjusting! 


My xbody Abbey is waiting for me at DH’s Seattle condo while I enjoy the pleasure of his company here. Why do his work trips not coordinate with my bag purchases? Harrumph [emoji849]


----------



## kcmo

Does MZW usually do a Mother’s Day sale? Wishful thinking as I have my eye on a Crossbody bag!


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Does MZW usually do a Mother’s Day sale? Wishful thinking as I have my eye on a Crossbody bag!


Usually Memorial day is when a sale starts.


----------



## mariposa08

Luvall, that's so disappointing about the pattern on yours.  I hate that the print bags can be so hit or miss and we have no control over it.    Mine comes today, curious what the pattern will be like.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> Usually Memorial day is when a sale starts.



Great, thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

Here's mine.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Here's mine.


I think it’s pretty. What does the back look like?


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I think it’s pretty. What does the back look like?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Both sides are so cute! Do you love it?


----------



## dcooney4

Adorable!


----------



## mika7777777

mariposa08 said:


> Here's mine.


That's a very pretty pattern! I, too, noticed that it can be a hit/miss with patterned fabric...


----------



## mariposa08

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Both sides are so cute! Do you love it?



I'm not sure yet.  I always order the patterned suttons and then return or sell them.  I love the floral and butterfly metros, but for some reason I never end up loving the suttons (pixel, blue camo, luna).


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Here's mine.



Nice! Your pattern is better than mine. You didn’t get many of the yellow flowers either!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Nice! Your pattern is better than mine. You didn’t get many of the yellow flowers either!


I really wanted the pink and blue flowers


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, we’re now in Victoria on Vancouver Island.
> It’s a very different culture here—so laid back and casual. And a LOT smaller.



Very cool! Hope you’re getting to explore your new digs!


----------



## Minne Bags

mariposa08 said:


> Here's mine.



Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

I want spring weather so I can finally break out my chalk small Sutton. I was thinking next year I might wait on buying a summer bag till it is actually warm. Do you think they would be sold out by may?


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not sure yet.  I always order the patterned suttons and then return or sell them.  I love the floral and butterfly metros, but for some reason I never end up loving the suttons (pixel, blue camo, luna).


Maybe Sutton is just not for you. I have yet to actually wear mine due to the weather so I don’t know if it will work for me. I do love my mini metro which is almost the same size. So I have high hopes.


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> I want spring weather so I can finally break out my chalk small Sutton. I was thinking next year I might wait on buying a summer bag till it is actually warm. Do you think they would be sold out by may?


That is my concern, too. For example, the Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton that came out two months ago is already sold out on both the MZW site and Nordstrom, and I don't see any other major retailers carrying this color. And I almost missed the Steel small Sutton; while I was debating, it sold out on MZW, so I ended up ordering from Saks (and had to pay tax whereas no tax if ordered from MZW). So the lesson learned was, if I find something I like, grab it!  (Now, seriously debating if I should get the Chalk Metallic small Sutton, too. I LOVE metallic small Suttons very much. But in the past two months, I bought two!!  )


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone have pics using the small Sutton as a Crossbody? I’m close to purchasing a Downtown Crosby crossbody but I’m seeing more reviews on the small Sutton which seems popular too. Not sure if those handles would get in the way though. Hmmmm....Different styles I know. Looking for my first MZW crossbody. 

Thanks!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe Sutton is just not for you. I have yet to actually wear mine due to the weather so I don’t know if it will work for me. I do love my mini metro which is almost the same size. So I have high hopes.


I love small and medium suttons (I have a ton of each), just can't get the prints to work for me... It's ok. Hopefully they will offer a wide range of that new pink that is coming.  I think I'll get that in medium sutton.


----------



## mariposa08

kcmo said:


> Does anyone have pics using the small Sutton as a Crossbody? I’m close to purchasing a Downtown Crosby crossbody but I’m seeing more reviews on the small Sutton which seems popular too. Not sure if those handles would get in the way though. Hmmmm....Different styles I know. Looking for my first MZW crossbody.
> 
> Thanks!


I do!  
Small sutton has been around longer and you can really stuff it which is why you'll see more ppl with it.  Downtown crosby is new so less reviews and for me I'm not sure it would work only because I have other small bags that hold the same amount.


----------



## kcmo

mariposa08 said:


> I do!
> Small sutton has been around longer and you can really stuff it which is why you'll see more ppl with it.  Downtown crosby is new so less reviews and for me I'm not sure it would work only because I have other small bags that hold the same amount.



Thx so much! Downtown is definitely slimmer/flatter. Do you find the straps getting in the way with the small Sutton? Don’t think I’d use the straps at all.


----------



## mariposa08

kcmo said:


> Thx so much! Downtown is definitely slimmer/flatter. Do you find the straps getting in the way with the small Sutton? Don’t think I’d use the straps at all.


You'd use the straps if you are grabbing it to go in, they are useful for picking up the bag.  Lots of ppl will had carry small sutton with the sides clipped down because it's super cute that way.  For me small sutton is always an xbody bag because I never hand carry bags--- always have kids-- need to have my hands free. The straps never get it the way for me.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love small and medium suttons (I have a ton of each), just can't get the prints to work for me... It's ok. Hopefully they will offer a wide range of that new pink that is coming.  I think I'll get that in medium sutton.



What is the “new pink”?  Have you seen pic?


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> What is the “new pink”?  Have you seen pic?


Yeah it was on the saks site as preorder, but then it got taken down (probably wasn't meant to be up yet).


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> That is my concern, too. For example, the Atmosphere Metallic small Sutton that came out two months ago is already sold out on both the MZW site and Nordstrom, and I don't see any other major retailers carrying this color. And I almost missed the Steel small Sutton; while I was debating, it sold out on MZW, so I ended up ordering from Saks (and had to pay tax whereas no tax if ordered from MZW). So the lesson learned was, if I find something I like, grab it!  (Now, seriously debating if I should get the Chalk Metallic small Sutton, too. I LOVE metallic small Suttons very much. But in the past two months, I bought two!!  )


I am waiting for the sun to pull mine out. We have nasty weather here.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah it was on the saks site as preorder, but then it got taken down (probably wasn't meant to be up yet).


Hard to tell on my phone but does that have silver hardware? I love silver hardware.


----------



## kcmo

mariposa08 said:


> You'd use the straps if you are grabbing it to go in, they are useful for picking up the bag.  Lots of ppl will had carry small sutton with the sides clipped down because it's super cute that way.  For me small sutton is always an xbody bag because I never hand carry bags--- always have kids-- need to have my hands free. The straps never get it the way for me.



Got it...thank you! I’d also just want to carry it Crossbody (have a four year old). I have a small metro backpack which I totally love, and recently got a medium metro tote. Now need a Crossbody to replace an old nylon Prada I sold. These bags are so addictive!


----------



## mbaldino

I just ordered my first Small Sutton!  I have been wanting this bag for at least 5 years now. I have never seen/felt this bag in person. I’m going by everything I have read here and have watched as many YouTube videos I could find. 
My favorite bag is the LV speedy. Looking for a more functional/economical alternative. It had to be lightweight too. I love all of the colors this bag comes in. Wish I could’ve gotten atmosphere metallic. 
I took a chance with Chalk Metallic. 
Do you think it’ll get dirty easy? Is this a nice spring/summer color?
I’m easy on my bags.


----------



## mika7777777

After I got my first small Sutton, I can't bring myself to use my Speedy 25 (the one with shoulder strap) anymore. I tried but immediately switched back to the small Sutton. Their capacities are about the same, and weigh about the same, but small Sutton is so much easier to get in and out. And so much more comfortable to carry with the strap. I still can't believe my camera with a larger portrait lens can fit in the bag with all the other stuff I normally carry. I'll still keep the Speedy in case my daughter will want to own it one day. But I don't know if I'll carry it again. 

Chalk Metallic looks very nice. It's a light color bag, but if you are easy on your bags, I bet it will be okay. I've wiped my small Sutton bags with wet microfiber towel lightly soaked in mild soap, and any stains they temporarily got wiped away completely. And the naked leather is nothing like the LV Vachetta leather. I've carried my Sutton under rain many times, and all the rain drop stains dried up completely and left absolutely no mark afterwards. I hope you will like your new small Sutton!!


----------



## kcmo

mika7777777 said:


> After I got my first small Sutton, I can't bring myself to use my Speedy 25 (the one with shoulder strap) anymore. I tried but immediately switched back to the small Sutton. Their capacities are about the same, and weigh about the same, but small Sutton is so much easier to get in and out. And so much more comfortable to carry with the strap. I still can't believe my camera with a larger portrait lens can fit in the bag with all the other stuff I normally carry. I'll still keep the Speedy in case my daughter will want to own it one day. But I don't know if I'll carry it again.
> 
> Chalk Metallic looks very nice. It's a light color bag, but if you are easy on your bags, I bet it will be okay. I've wiped my small Sutton bags with wet microfiber towel lightly soaked in mild soap, and any stains they temporarily got wiped away completely. And the naked leather is nothing like the LV Vachetta leather. I've carried my Sutton under rain many times, and all the rain drop stains dried up completely and left absolutely no mark afterwards. I hope you will like your new small Sutton!!



I have a LV Neverfull GM that is 7 years old and I also don’t know that I’ll carry it again. It served me well at times but I’d never want to travel with it or really use it daily anymore. Not as easy or comfy as my Medium Metro tote for sure. I even have an Everlane tote I prefer.  Am I nuts? I love my LV SLGs but am over the bags for various reasons. I’m loving MZ Wallace and can’t wait to add more!


----------



## mika7777777

You are not nuts at all! I used to carry only Chanel and LV. Now all Chanel bags are gone and I have just a few LV bags left in my closet. As for Chanel, after I got a Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody bag, I sold the last flap I had. The Love Crossbody looks similar and as cute, more comfortable to carry, and held more than my Chanel bag, so I thought I'd never carry the Chanel flap again, and I don't miss it at all. 

MZ Wallace bags really hit a sweet spot, combining both functionalities and fashion. I just wish I had known about it sooner!!


----------



## dcooney4

mbaldino said:


> I just ordered my first Small Sutton!  I have been wanting this bag for at least 5 years now. I have never seen/felt this bag in person. I’m going by everything I have read here and have watched as many YouTube videos I could find.
> My favorite bag is the LV speedy. Looking for a more functional/economical alternative. It had to be lightweight too. I love all of the colors this bag comes in. Wish I could’ve gotten atmosphere metallic.
> I took a chance with Chalk Metallic.
> Do you think it’ll get dirty easy? Is this a nice spring/summer color?
> I’m easy on my bags.


Here is a picture of mine I took today.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of mine I took today.



What a lovely color! Any pics carrying it Crossbody? Enjoy!


----------



## kcmo

mika7777777 said:


> You are not nuts at all! I used to carry only Chanel and LV. Now all Chanel bags are gone and I have just a few LV bags left in my closet. As for Chanel, after I got a Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody bag, I sold the last flap I had. The Love Crossbody looks similar and as cute, more comfortable to carry, and held more than my Chanel bag, so I thought I'd never carry the Chanel flap again, and I don't miss it at all.
> 
> MZ Wallace bags really hit a sweet spot, combining both functionalities and fashion. I just wish I had known about it sooner!!



Phew! So I’m not the only one....LOL! I just sold a five year old Prada nylon crossbody myself. Not feeling it anymore and still can’t believe I paid over $500 for it! Ugh, live and learn. You’re so right about MZW hitting a sweet spot....so worth it!


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of mine I took today.


Very very nice!! Seems you have a nice weather today.  Thanks for sharing the picture!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

All your Small Sutton talk makes me want to pull out my Blue Ikat Dot Small Sutton soon. It’s so very cute. I’ll take it out this weekend and share some pics.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> All your Small Sutton talk makes me want to pull out my Blue Ikat Dot Small Sutton soon. It’s so very cute. I’ll take it out this weekend and share some pics.



What? You have a blue ikat dot smutton? Definitely, need pics!


----------



## Purseloco

It has probably been mentioned before but the Samorga purse organizer that is made for the speedy 25 fits the small Sutton perfectly. I'm using my organizer of that size in my small Sutton and I really like the structured shape.


----------



## Purseloco

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not sure yet.  I always order the patterned suttons and then return or sell them.  I love the floral and butterfly metros, but for some reason I never end up loving the suttons (pixel, blue camo, luna).



I hear you. I'm kinda iffy on prints, but I sure Love yours! I was eyeing that particular print on the MZ Wallace web site, but I went with the Camo. I've been wanting the green camo for a few years and I finely went for it I had a $15 dollar coupon so I said why not. I really like the Camo against Black. Enjoy your beautiful bag. Thats my bag above this post.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> What a lovely color! Any pics carrying it Crossbody? Enjoy!


No sorry! I was going to wear it yesterday but within two more minutes it got really over cast and dark and I put it back in the closet and wore my dawn bailey instead. Made for funny pictures though.


----------



## dcooney4

Made for interesting lighting but not for wearing.


----------



## mbaldino

dcooney4 said:


> No sorry! I was going to wear it yesterday but within two more minutes it got really over cast and dark and I put it back in the closet and wore my dawn bailey instead. Made for funny pictures though.



Bailey is another bag that I have had my eye on for a while. I would love to see some pictures of your bag. 
Your Chalk Sutton looks great. Mine arrives tomorrow. I am so excited!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dcooney4

Picture I took of Bailey yesterday. I wore it crossbody without the short strap.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> No sorry! I was going to wear it yesterday but within two more minutes it got really over cast and dark and I put it back in the closet and wore my dawn bailey instead. Made for funny pictures though.



No worries - I think it’s a great color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What? You have a blue ikat dot smutton? Definitely, need pics!



Yes! Will get it out for pics this weekend.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here she is. My one Smutton. Such a cute pattern. Wish I had a reason to buy the Jim bag but I don’t need any more travel bags.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is. My one Smutton. Such a cute pattern. Wish I had a reason to buy the Jim bag but I don’t need any more travel bags.
> 
> View attachment 4051473



It’s adorable! So much cuter than the stick photos. It seems to have a lovely sheen.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> It’s adorable! So much cuter than the stick photos. It seems to have a lovely sheen.



This print is really cute in person. I recommend it.


----------



## mbaldino

Here she is. She really sparkles in the sun.


----------



## ms p

When Thompson was released I said no suede for me. But never say never [emoji28]. I really like it [emoji7] I also bought the pomegranate Jane satchel. DH said both bags look the same from afar haha


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> When Thompson was released I said no suede for me. But never say never [emoji28]. I really like it [emoji7] I also bought the pomegranate Jane satchel. DH said both bags look the same from afar haha
> 
> View attachment 4052772
> View attachment 4052773
> View attachment 4052774


They are both really pretty.


----------



## Reba

Hey guys.., my friend bought me a “Spring Surprise”...it’s a planter..but, I am not going to plant anything in it..it’s just perfect the way it is..the blue purse...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hey guys.., my friend bought me a “Spring Surprise”...it’s a planter..but, I am not going to plant anything in it..it’s just perfect the way it is..the blue purse...
> View attachment 4053259


That is so cute!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That is so cute!



I know..I love..she got at Grandin Road...good Mother’s Day gift idea...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Hey guys.., my friend bought me a “Spring Surprise”...it’s a planter..but, I am not going to plant anything in it..it’s just perfect the way it is..the blue purse...
> View attachment 4053259



Adorable! Love it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Adorable! Love it.



Awesome!


----------



## dcooney4

Finally wore my chalk small Sutton for a few hours. I now see what all the love it about. The thing is so light and the when I didn't want to hand carry it I put the strap on and it was oh so comfy.


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> Finally wore my chalk small Sutton for a few hours. I now see what all the love it about. The thing is so light and the when I didn't want to hand carry it I put the strap on and it was oh so comfy.


BTW, it seems the small Sutton in Chalk Metallic is already sold out both on MZW site and Bloomindale. I don't think other online stories carry it, so unless MZW restocks it, that's probably it. That sold out pretty fast! 

I have a slight regret I did not order one. But I already have one in Atmosphere Metallic that is probably similar enough. Or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone seen Carmine in person?  A friend bought the raffia Carmine charm, and was disappointed in how brownish the red was...wondering if that is the case of the bags too; or just the raffia..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen Carmine in person?  A friend bought the raffia Carmine charm, and was disappointed in how brownish the red was...wondering if that is the case of the bags too; or just the raffia..


Carmine is a very bright almost lipstick red.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> BTW, it seems the small Sutton in Chalk Metallic is already sold out both on MZW site and Bloomindale. I don't think other online stories carry it, so unless MZW restocks it, that's probably it. That sold out pretty fast!
> 
> I have a slight regret I did not order one. But I already have one in Atmosphere Metallic that is probably similar enough. Or so I keep telling myself.


I didn’t know that. Your atmosphere is also sold out. My bag is kind of like the cream and yours has a drop of coffee in the cream. They are both lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen Carmine in person?  A friend bought the raffia Carmine charm, and was disappointed in how brownish the red was...wondering if that is the case of the bags too; or just the raffia..


Here is a shot of tangelo . The carmine is very red.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen Carmine in person?  A friend bought the raffia Carmine charm, and was disappointed in how brownish the red was...wondering if that is the case of the bags too; or just the raffia..



Carmine is red-red. Like red lipstick. Definitely not brown at all. Must just be the raffia.


----------



## dcooney4

mika7777777 said:


> BTW, it seems the small Sutton in Chalk Metallic is already sold out both on MZW site and Bloomindale. I don't think other online stories carry it, so unless MZW restocks it, that's probably it. That sold out pretty fast!
> 
> I have a slight regret I did not order one. But I already have one in Atmosphere Metallic that is probably similar enough. Or so I keep telling myself.


Bloomingdales in nyc Downtown on broadway has one . Just took picture of the two colors for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Has anyone seen Carmine in person?  A friend bought the raffia Carmine charm, and was disappointed in how brownish the red was...wondering if that is the case of the bags too; or just the raffia..


Carmine


----------



## mika7777777

dcooney4 said:


> Bloomingdales in nyc Downtown on broadway has one . Just took picture of the two colors for you.


Nice, thank you!!  Wow, they are quite a bit more different than I had imagined. Mmm... Maybe I should have grabbed the chalk, too! Lol


----------



## baghag411

The Chalk is beautiful!  I wish it came in the Mini Metro Backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

I didn’t realize how well the chalk Sutton would go with my summer clothes. It is truly a great neutral.


----------



## dcooney4

Does any of the metro stuff ever go on sale? I used to only buy Bedford stuff so never paid attention to anything other then that. Loving the small Sutton and am thinking a darker color for when I wear my dark jeans in the fall.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Does any of the metro stuff ever go on sale? I used to only buy Bedford stuff so never paid attention to anything other then that. Loving the small Sutton and am thinking a darker color for when I wear my dark jeans in the fall.



Rarely. They do occasionally make Metros and Suttons a summer special, particularly older colors. I hope they do the summer specials again this year!


----------



## shortA

I just bought a Carmine Holly. Not only is the wallet gorgeous , but it came in a box inside an adorable small cloud dust bag! So nice! (Pen included for scale.  )


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I just bought a Carmine Holly. Not only is the wallet gorgeous , but it came in a box inside an adorable small cloud dust bag! So nice! (Pen included for scale.  )
> 
> View attachment 4062664
> 
> View attachment 4062667


That is so pretty!


----------



## Reba

shortA said:


> I just bought a Carmine Holly. Not only is the wallet gorgeous , but it came in a box inside an adorable small cloud dust bag! So nice! (Pen included for scale.  )
> 
> View attachment 4062664
> 
> View attachment 4062667



Love [emoji173]️..is it the same size as a typical card holder?..only snaps shut and folds out?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Does any of the metro stuff ever go on sale? I used to only buy Bedford stuff so never paid attention to anything other then that. Loving the small Sutton and am thinking a darker color for when I wear my dark jeans in the fall.


Larrimor usually have 20% off. Their stock is quite limited though.


----------



## ms p

shortA said:


> I just bought a Carmine Holly. Not only is the wallet gorgeous , but it came in a box inside an adorable small cloud dust bag! So nice! (Pen included for scale.  )
> 
> View attachment 4062664
> 
> View attachment 4062667


Thanks for the pics [emoji4][emoji813]️ beautiful color and looks really functional too


----------



## shortA

Reba said:


> Love [emoji173]️..is it the same size as a typical card holder?..only snaps shut and folds out?



It’s a little more square. Bills fit easily flat inside. These pics of Holly next to a Coach cardholder might explain better than I can.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shortA said:


> I just bought a Carmine Holly. Not only is the wallet gorgeous , but it came in a box inside an adorable small cloud dust bag! So nice! (Pen included for scale.  )
> 
> View attachment 4062664
> 
> View attachment 4062667



Beautiful! Love Carmine.


----------



## dcooney4

Going to a party this evening so I am going to break this one out tonight.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

X-body Abbey at the HSBC Women’s Rugby 7s [emoji464]


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 4066279
> 
> 
> X-body Abbey at the HSBC Women’s Rugby 7s [emoji464]


Have a good time. The bag looks great.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Going to a party this evening so I am going to break this one out tonight.



Enjoy the party!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Have a good time. The bag looks great.



Thanks! So far I’m loving it. Fits so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 4066279
> 
> 
> X-body Abbey at the HSBC Women’s Rugby 7s [emoji464]



So cool! I’ve attended men’s 7s but not womens. Would love to do that  someday. Awesome little bag too! I love my graphite linen.


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone have more than one metro tote? Maybe two different colors or sizes?


----------



## Minne Bags

kcmo said:


> Does anyone have more than one metro tote? Maybe two different colors or sizes?



I do! I have the large colorblock metro (blue/black), the original version of the small metro in caramel fleck, the newer version small in Steel metallic, and the medium KJM limited edition metro.


----------



## kcmo

Minne Bags said:


> I do! I have the large colorblock metro (blue/black), the original version of the small metro in caramel fleck, the newer version small in Steel metallic, and the medium KJM limited edition metro.



Wowee! That’s quite a collection....cool! The reason I ask is because I recently bought a medium metro tote in magnet and love it. Wondering if I should get a large one for future travel, etc? We do have a two day trip planned over the summer and it would be useful as I also have a four year old. Hmmm, can’t decide if it’s silly to get another. The medium is nice for daily but not exactly huge. I recently bought a Kipling tote for the beach though I see some use their metro tote but I can’t imagine getting it full of sand! eeeeks. Guess I’m trying to figure out how much use I’d get out of a large. 

I have a LV Neverfull GM that’s seven years old that I really don’t use anymore. Kind of cumbersome.


----------



## mika7777777

mariposa08 said:


> Yeah it was on the saks site as preorder, but then it got taken down (probably wasn't meant to be up yet).


mariposa08, the new pink is officially out! Dragon Fruit!


----------



## mariposa08

I love it all!  One of each please.


----------



## mariposa08

I do want to order something.  I can't decide between small or medium sutton.  I have a garnet small sutton that I love so I should go for the medium, but it looks so cute in the small.


----------



## mika7777777

mariposa08 said:


> I do want to order something.  I can't decide between small or medium sutton.  I have a garnet small sutton that I love so I should go for the medium, but it looks so cute in the small.


I know what you mean. I love the form factor of the small Sutton, it's just sooooo cute!! I also own a medium Sutton, and it is nice on its own way, but I prefer the cuteness of the small Sutton. BTW I love your Garnet small Sutton. I don't believe it was ever available in the US? I remember seeing your post saying you purchased it from somebody who had bought it in Asia. It's really really cute!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> So cool! I’ve attended men’s 7s but not womens. Would love to do that  someday. Awesome little bag too! I love my graphite linen.



It was so much fun. So fast and exciting. And very inspiring to see those tough, fit, beautiful female athletes. Back to the gym I go!! [emoji1377][emoji1601]‍♀️

Day two of the tournament I took navy gloss small Chelsea. Worry free for the stadium floor.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Minne Bags said:


> I do! I have the large colorblock metro (blue/black), the original version of the small metro in caramel fleck, the newer version small in Steel metallic, and the medium KJM limited edition metro.



Me, too! In large I have magnet and that link colour that’s not Azalea. And in medium I have the original floral brisé. 

The different sizes come in handy.


----------



## kcmo

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me, too! In large I have magnet and that link colour that’s not Azalea. And in medium I have the original floral brisé.
> 
> The different sizes come in handy.



So two larges and one medium? Awesome. Ok so now I don’t feel so bad considering another! Ha, thx. Do you save the large for travel?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

kcmo said:


> So two larges and one medium? Awesome. Ok so now I don’t feel so bad considering another! Ha, thx. Do you save the large for travel?



Yes, I use the large as an overnight bag or as a beach bag because it can fit a big hat without crushing it and can be washed if it gets lotion on it.


----------



## kcmo

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yes, I use the large as an overnight bag or as a beach bag because it can fit a big hat without crushing it and can be washed if it gets lotion on it.



Thx for replying....I recently bought a large Kipling tote for the beach but the large metro would work of course.....just can’t imagine it in the sand! Eeeks


----------



## Reba

Namkha..., have you started your purse purge?   You chatted about strategy a bit ago..., wondering if you devised a plan of attack?  I did my mini purse purge earlier this year..., and then bought a few..oops. My daughter did force me to do a clothing purge this week..30+ items to consignment and 2 bags of clothing to donation..felt good.
I will have to do a new “family photo” of my MZ purses as my collection has changed a lot since the last photo in the photo thread.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Namkha..., have you started your purse purge?   You chatted about strategy a bit ago..., wondering if you devised a plan of attack?  I did my mini purse purge earlier this year..., and then bought a few..oops. My daughter did force me to do a clothing purge this week..30+ items to consignment and 2 bags of clothing to donation..felt good.
> I will have to do a new “family photo” of my MZ purses as my collection has changed a lot since the last photo in the photo thread.


I have been reconfiguring my group of bags and clothes as well. Yesterday I dropped my daughters stuff at the consignment store. I did mine last week. Now I need to get my son who just came home from college to go through his stuff. Yesterday, I was so frustrated with the constant bad weather that I was tempted to sell my new summer bag thinking that murphy's law would then make it sunny. I can't wait to see what your favorites are now. I'm thinking coco!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm following mzw all the time but the styles and the colors/prints (& weight) haven't done anything for me in thea long time. I'm still gaga for  my black smabbey and like my mulberry smelle quite a bit and my little black moto Sophia is a great mini crossbody. Coco is a wonderful small hobo as well and I would try Paige and Bailey in the right color or print.  But in the last two years only smelle in mulberry grabbed me enough to pull the trigger. 

Although I don't use a diaper bag anymore, I'm still a fan of jujube nylon bags. I have a solid black backpack that is nearly as chic looking as a Tumi voyager Calais for a third of the price, and with insulated side drink pockets and when I pull it out of the washing machine it looks brand new! Likewise my be supplied tote is similar to a Frankie at half the weight and lots of practical features and the same "wash it in the machine and it comes out looking brand new" functionality. And a third of the price as Frankie.

However the jujube prints have always been mostly horrific diaper bag looking monstrosities. Hence my going for solid black and more recently black with cream polka dots (because solid was not an option). But because of the quality, functionality, new styles constantly, and price point I keep checking in with jujube occasionally (unlike mzw which I keep tabs on constantly). 

Now it's happened. They've released GORGEOUS PRINTS with beautiful rose gold hardware at their great price point. Even if you only want to try out a pouch for your cosmetics for twenty bucks I highly recommend giving them a shot in one of these two recent release prints that are so so so pretty!!






I'm thinking of getting this quite small backpack 


And this little hobo 



They seem to be sold out right now in North America and Europe but lots available on eBay for a bit of a premium. Or just wait a month and I'm sure the online store is stocked up. 

Oh I should also mention that the resale on eBay is even better for jujube than mzw. I've never lost money owning a jjb and have even bought second hand on eBay and then resold it there a year later for more.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What did everyone think of the new stuff? Mariposa, did you pull the trigger? 

I am safe for now but Saks has new Crosby stuff on pre-order...black with gold hw...can’t wait for MZW to launch that. I will be all over it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kcmo said:


> Thx for replying....I recently bought a large Kipling tote for the beach but the large metro would work of course.....just can’t imagine it in the sand! Eeeks



Ths sand comes right out! Super easy. Metros make fab beach bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> It was so much fun. So fast and exciting. And very inspiring to see those tough, fit, beautiful female athletes. Back to the gym I go!! [emoji1377][emoji1601]‍♀️
> 
> Day two of the tournament I took navy gloss small Chelsea. Worry free for the stadium floor.



So cool! I think what I saw was an international 7’s tourney. It was at Twickenham stadium in England. I remember seeing New Zealand and Australia play...and all the fans dressed up in wild costumes. It was my one and only rugby tourney and it was a crazy experience! I’ve never quite seen anything like it. A wipe-able bag is very necessary to say the least!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been reconfiguring my group of bags and clothes as well. Yesterday I dropped my daughters stuff at the consignment store. I did mine last week. Now I need to get my son who just came home from college to go through his stuff. Yesterday, I was so frustrated with the constant bad weather that I was tempted to sell my new summer bag thinking that murphy's law would then make it sunny. I can't wait to see what your favorites are now. I'm thinking coco!



Don’t give up on Spring!


----------



## shortA

Well I couldn’t resist double points and the beautiful Dove Grey...bought a Soho Tote. Here are a couple quick pics. Jane fits inside!  

I bought this to replace a Le Pliage that has a tear in the corner. I know I could have it fixed, but I thought a better solution would be to buy something that is tougher quality and has more organizing options....and is lovely.


----------



## kcmo

LuvAllBags said:


> Ths sand comes right out! Super easy. Metros make fab beach bags.



Hmmmm.....I just can’t decide! Using a $200plus bag as a beach bag makes me nervous. And to think some use a Neverfull on the beach. CRAZY to me! LOL


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Hmmmm.....I just can’t decide! Using a $200plus bag as a beach bag makes me nervous. And to think some use a Neverfull on the beach. CRAZY to me! LOL


I can’t do it either as much as I would like too. Maybe if I got one preloved cheap. My dh has spilled suntan lotion in my ll bean boat tote to many times.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Namkha..., have you started your purse purge?   You chatted about strategy a bit ago..., wondering if you devised a plan of attack?  I did my mini purse purge earlier this year..., and then bought a few..oops. My daughter did force me to do a clothing purge this week..30+ items to consignment and 2 bags of clothing to donation..felt good.
> I will have to do a new “family photo” of my MZ purses as my collection has changed a lot since the last photo in the photo thread.



So far my plan of attack has consisted of misplacing bags somewhere in a 1000 sf condo. How you ask? I have no idea. But so far I am down a backpack and a duffle. Ugh. So hard not to have my “systems” in place. 

I’m still getting a feel for what my “lifestyle” will be like here. But who am I kidding? Even if I sell 90% of my larger bags, it’s not as if there won’t be plenty more to buy if something changes again. 

Short answer, Reba: No. Bupkis. 

You, on the other hand, have made some great progress! I hope your items sell quickly. I would love to see your new family photo. 



dcooney4 said:


> I have been reconfiguring my group of bags and clothes as well. Yesterday I dropped my daughters stuff at the consignment store. I did mine last week. Now I need to get my son who just came home from college to go through his stuff. Yesterday, I was so frustrated with the constant bad weather that I was tempted to sell my new summer bag thinking that murphy's law would then make it sunny. I can't wait to see what your favorites are now. I'm thinking coco!



Wow, spring cleaning is in full force around here. Nice work, DC. 

Don’t sell your new summer bag! Take it on vacation somewhere warm [emoji295]️ and then the weather will surely change. 



LuvAllBags said:


> What did everyone think of the new stuff? Mariposa, did you pull the trigger?
> 
> I am safe for now but Saks has new Crosby stuff on pre-order...black with gold hw...can’t wait for MZW to launch that. I will be all over it.



I like dragon fruit. Smutton maybe? And that tiny square wallet. 

If you get the new black Crosby stuff, will you have to sell some of your silver hardware items? It would you keep both?


----------



## shortA

kcmo said:


> Hmmmm.....I just can’t decide! Using a $200plus bag as a beach bag makes me nervous. And to think some use a Neverfull on the beach. CRAZY to me! LOL



I’m going to Key West you n Sat. for vacation and am planning to use a reusable Envirosax shopping bag as a beach tote! Lol I also just don’t want to have to worry about the sand or any other substance!


----------



## kcmo

shortA said:


> I’m going to Key West you n Sat. for vacation and am planning to use a reusable Envirosax shopping bag as a beach tote! Lol I also just don’t want to have to worry about the sand or any other substance!



LOL! Have a great time!


----------



## Missaggie

shortA said:


> I’m going to Key West you n Sat. for vacation and am planning to use a reusable Envirosax shopping bag as a beach tote! Lol I also just don’t want to have to worry about the sand or any other substance!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I wore a light colored wristlet with silver hardware. I did not realize I had no summer bags that are small or medium in a lighter color with silver hardware. Considering I have silver sandals, silver Frye loafers and silver Cole Haan sneakers. I have discovered I hate wrislets. I was terrified I would leave it somewhere when trying on clothes. Do you use wrislets? I am only going to use them to go to dinner from now on. 
I bought some clothing this summer but instead of my usual plain tee shirts ,I bought delicate printed tops but I'm finding many of my patterned or printed bags don't go because it makes everything to busy. What do you wear with patterned clothes in summer?


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> What did everyone think of the new stuff? Mariposa, did you pull the trigger?
> 
> I am safe for now but Saks has new Crosby stuff on pre-order...black with gold hw...can’t wait for MZW to launch that. I will be all over it.


I ordered the small and medium suttons in dragon fruit to see them.  Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## kcmo

Is anyone waiting to see if MZW has a sale for Memorial Day? Not quite sure what I even want!


----------



## kcmo

On another note.....can those of you who use the small Sutton as a Crossbody tell me whether the straps stick up all the time or hang down? TIA


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I wore a light colored wristlet with silver hardware. I did not realize I had no summer bags that are small or medium in a lighter color with silver hardware. Considering I have silver sandals, silver Frye loafers and silver Cole Haan sneakers. I have discovered I hate wrislets. I was terrified I would leave it somewhere when trying on clothes. Do you use wrislets? I am only going to use them to go to dinner from now on.
> I bought some clothing this summer but instead of my usual plain tee shirts ,I bought delicate printed tops but I'm finding many of my patterned or printed bags don't go because it makes everything to busy. What do you wear with patterned clothes in summer?



Plain Bedford bags are always great...  I also don’t mind mixing prints..I think the key is as long as the scale of print is different. So, I used to mix a very small scale print top with larger scale allover Camo print..it worked..but, sold. Two tiny prints..no..too busy. Two medium prints, no..too busy. 
Wristlets.., not a fan..not even at cocktail parties..I like hands free for the all important cocktails [emoji484][emoji483][emoji485][emoji6]


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the small and medium suttons in dragon fruit to see them.  Should be here Tuesday.



Share pics..I bet will be pretty on you...


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> Is anyone waiting to see if MZW has a sale for Memorial Day? Not quite sure what I even want!



Always [emoji102] look forward to a Sale, and to see what they may drag out of the closets...


----------



## mika7777777

kcmo said:


> On another note.....can those of you who use the small Sutton as a Crossbody tell me whether the straps stick up all the time or hang down? TIA


Mine stay up all the time, but both of mine are Metallic, and made of thicker fabric, so that might be why. And I like them standing up, so I "encourage" them to stay that way. That being said, I recently ordered another Metallic small Sutton that I ended up sending back, but this one was NOT in the original packaging, and one of the straps was apparently folded down during the storage, so this strap was flipping down when I tried to wear it crossbody. So I think you can train your straps to fold down, if that's how you prefer to carry it.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Is anyone waiting to see if MZW has a sale for Memorial Day? Not quite sure what I even want!


Yes! I think I want a wallet.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Plain Bedford bags are always great...  I also don’t mind mixing prints..I think the key is as long as the scale of print is different. So, I used to mix a very small scale print top with larger scale allover Camo print..it worked..but, sold. Two tiny prints..no..too busy. Two medium prints, no..too busy.
> Wristlets.., not a fan..not even at cocktail parties..I like hands free for the all important cocktails [emoji484][emoji483][emoji485][emoji6]


It wasn’t an Mz one but after yesterday I texted my friends daughter with a photo of it to see if she wanted it. She was delighted. Told her I would drop it off some time today. She even offered up to have her parents stop by to get it. I had a headache so I had dh drive over and drop it off. So cute she texted thank you three times complete with hearts. I am so happy to be rid of it and I made someone happy. Win win! 
 I think I just need to get over it and mix metals.


----------



## kcmo

Reba said:


> Always [emoji102] look forward to a Sale, and to see what they may drag out of the closets...





dcooney4 said:


> Yes! I think I want a wallet.



Yay, we’re getting close


----------



## kcmo

mika7777777 said:


> Mine stay up all the time, but both of mine are Metallic, and made of thicker fabric, so that might be why. And I like them standing up, so I "encourage" them to stay that way. That being said, I recently ordered another Metallic small Sutton that I ended up sending back, but this one was NOT in the original packaging, and one of the straps was apparently folded down during the storage, so this strap was flipping down when I tried to wear it crossbody. So I think you can train your straps to fold down, if that's how you prefer to carry it.



Thanks! So tough when I can’t see these bags in person...... I have a medium metro tote and small metro backpack. Love both and have considered a Crossbody but am not sure if the small Sutton would work, or really irritate me. I wouldn’t plan to carry it, just use as a Crossbody -  so my concern is the straps getting in the way.


----------



## mika7777777

kcmo said:


> Thanks! So tough when I can’t see these bags in person...... I have a medium metro tote and small metro backpack. Love both and have considered a Crossbody but am not sure if the small Sutton would work, or really irritate me. I wouldn’t plan to carry it, just use as a Crossbody -  so my concern is the straps getting in the way.


The straps standing up never got in the way for me. It's still very easy to zip open and close, and get in and out. I might be in a minority here, but I prefer the look of the small Sutton with the straps up. And with the strap standing up, it's so easy to just grab it when you want to pick it up quickly. Just my two cents.


----------



## kcmo

mika7777777 said:


> The straps standing up never got in the way for me. It's still very easy to zip open and close, and get in and out. I might be in a minority here, but I prefer the look of the small Sutton with the straps up. And with the strap standing up, it's so easy to just grab it when you want to pick it up quickly. Just my two cents.



Appreciate it!


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> Thanks! So tough when I can’t see these bags in person...... I have a medium metro tote and small metro backpack. Love both and have considered a Crossbody but am not sure if the small Sutton would work, or really irritate me. I wouldn’t plan to carry it, just use as a Crossbody -  so my concern is the straps getting in the way.



Have had 2 Small Sutton’s..., cute lil’ bag..I usually hand-carried, however, when I did cross-body it, the handles stayed up - keeping the cute satchel-y look- and, were not a bother. The fabric is so light, that the handles would be like a marshmallow poking your side...I have enough “marshmallow” covering myself that it was just fine [emoji6]


----------



## songofthesea

I’m really hating to say this because I have so many mz bags but I’m not overwhelmed by anything this season. Anyone else feel the same
Way?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Me. 
But always happy to cruise the sale twice a year and that's soon.


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> I’m really hating to say this because I have so many mz bags but I’m not overwhelmed by anything this season. Anyone else feel the same
> Way?


Nothing is calling me to loudly at the moment. Though there were a couple of things I might like to try at a sale price.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi Ladies....this forum is new to me  I have been updating some of my staple items lately and realized my Vera Bradley duffel bag has seen better days. I have had it for over 10years and it’s tired and I feel the pattern is outdated. I saw a mz Wallace metro tote on guliana rancic and fell in love with it. I like either the large metro tote or the large jim bag. I read that some of you ladies were talking about a sale over Memorial Day. Is this on the mz Wallace website? And since these two bags a staples, do they ever go on sale? Thx so much! And if you have both bags, let me know your feedback.


----------



## dcooney4

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi Ladies....this forum is new to me  I have been updating some of my staple items lately and realized my Vera Bradley duffel bag has seen better days. I have had it for over 10years and it’s tired and I feel the pattern is outdated. I saw a mz Wallace metro tote on guliana rancic and fell in love with it. I like either the large metro tote or the large jim bag. I read that some of you ladies were talking about a sale over Memorial Day. Is this on the mz Wallace website? And since these two bags a staples, do they ever go on sale? Thx so much! And if you have both bags, let me know your feedback.


I don’t know if any will be in the sale but if you sign up for email you will get a one time discount then too.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t know if any will be in the sale but if you sign up for email you will get a one time discount then too.


Thank you....I just went to the website and ordered both the Jim bag and large tote with the discount!! Yay! I am hoping the aren’t too much alike, I guess if they are, I will just return one of them. Can’t wait to get them, they look so practical and I love that they can be washed (that’s what I loved most about my Vera Bradley)


----------



## kcmo

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thank you....I just went to the website and ordered both the Jim bag and large tote with the discount!! Yay! I am hoping the aren’t too much alike, I guess if they are, I will just return one of them. Can’t wait to get them, they look so practical and I love that they can be washed (that’s what I loved most about my Vera Bradley)



Yay! Come back and let us know what you think. What colors did you go for?


----------



## kcmo

Does Nordstrom usually include MZ Wallace in their anniversary sale?


----------



## Mustwork4bags

kcmo said:


> Yay! Come back and let us know what you think. What colors did you go for?


I’m boring  I just bought them both in black. I have found that if I buy color, I get tired of it. I also travel a couple weeks a month for work, so I figured black would be better showing wear and tear and better for my ocd


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> Does Nordstrom usually include MZ Wallace in their anniversary sale?



Sometimes an item or two...


----------



## dcooney4

Mustwork4bags said:


> I’m boring  I just bought them both in black. I have found that if I buy color, I get tired of it. I also travel a couple weeks a month for work, so I figured black would be better showing wear and tear and better for my ocd


I agree if your traveling a lot black will be great. I once bought my son an orange suit case when he was little . One flight later and it was disgusting. Now I use dark bags only when flying. I just stick something very bright on them.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

dcooney4 said:


> I agree if your traveling a lot black will be great. I once bought my son an orange suit case when he was little . One flight later and it was disgusting. Now I use dark bags only when flying. I just stick something very bright on them.


Haha, I did the exact same thing. My son loved Orange when he was little...and he had an orange suitcase as well....and YES disgusting it was! That’s too funny, I forgot about that. He’s 20 now. Have a great day


----------



## dcooney4

Mustwork4bags said:


> Haha, I did the exact same thing. My son loved Orange when he was little...and he had an orange suitcase as well....and YES disgusting it was! That’s too funny, I forgot about that. He’s 20 now. Have a great day


Mine is the same age now. lol


----------



## kcmo

Mustwork4bags said:


> I’m boring  I just bought them both in black. I have found that if I buy color, I get tired of it. I also travel a couple weeks a month for work, so I figured black would be better showing wear and tear and better for my ocd



Not boring at all! I’m not one for brights as well. Prefer neutrals like black, silver/grey, or even tan. I recently got a medium metro tote in magnet that I love. Now considering large though I haven’t traveled in five years! LOL. Need to change that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

songofthesea said:


> I’m really hating to say this because I have so many mz bags but I’m not overwhelmed by anything this season. Anyone else feel the same
> Way?



I never love the spring collection. I always find many more things to love when pre-fall starts coming out in June.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> If you get the new black Crosby stuff, will you have to sell some of your silver hardware items? It would you keep both?



I currently have the Large Crosby in black with silver, regular Crosby in Atmosphere and Crosby Tote in Atmosphere. If they release that black with gold hw in the Large (dare to dream), I will get it and sell my other. If they don’t release it in Large, I’ll get it in the regular and swap out seasonally with Atmosphere. I am really liking Atmosphere for summer. So pretty with the coral lining.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

kcmo said:


> Not boring at all! I’m not one for brights as well. Prefer neutrals like black, silver/grey, or even tan. I recently got a medium metro tote in magnet that I love. Now considering large though I haven’t traveled in five years! LOL. Need to change that!


Yes, you do need to change that traveling schedule! I travel so much for work that sometimes I forget what,city I’m in, or what my car rental looks like for that particular week! Haha! I’m glad I’m not the only one who is attracted to neutrals.


----------



## kcmo

Mustwork4bags said:


> Yes, you do need to change that traveling schedule! I travel so much for work that sometimes I forget what,city I’m in, or what my car rental looks like for that particular week! Haha! I’m glad I’m not the only one who is attracted to neutrals.



Wow, that’s quite a travel schedule. My last real vacation was when I was pregnant and my daughter is now 4! Really going to start taking her places now that she’s a bit older. There - I’ve just rationalized another future MZW piece!


----------



## dcooney4

I keep planning to use my chalk Sutton and then the last minute switch to something else.   In summer I am just a sucker for silver hardware because I wear mostly silver in summer and gold jewelry in winter. Anyone else wear certain metals at certain times in the year?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep planning to use my chalk Sutton and then the last minute switch to something else.   In summer I am just a sucker for silver hardware because I wear mostly silver in summer and gold jewelry in winter. Anyone else wear certain metals at certain times in the year?



I wear less and less jewelry now. The older I get, the more allergic I am to foods and metals!  Can’t wear sterling.., or costume for more than a few hours..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can't really handle much jewelry than my yellow gold. My ears get sensitive easily and my fingers get green. Gold is my friend.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I wear less and less jewelry now. The older I get, the more allergic I am to foods and metals!  Can’t wear sterling.., or costume for more than a few hours..


That stinks ! My daughter is allergic to nickel and it makes her itch and gives her a rash. I really love sterling but mostly in summer when my skin is not so white.


----------



## mariposa08

Posted these on FB too.  Here's dragon fruit with azalea


----------



## dcooney4

Which Mz do you love that has silver hardware?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> Posted these on FB too.  Here's dragon fruit with azalea



So pretty!! And close to azalea. How would you describe the difference? Will you keep the small or medium Sutton (or both [emoji48])?


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Posted these on FB too.  Here's dragon fruit with azalea


Lovely!


----------



## nyshopaholic

@dcooney4 I can't quote but to answer your question about my favorite bag with silver hardware it is my estate blue small belle


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz do you love that has silver hardware?



I have been favoring gold hw lately..., my most used silver hw though lately has been Damask Coco and Gunmetal Lizzy.


----------



## Reba

Been wearing the heck out of my Gold Glazed Linen Coco. Love. Was afraid that it would be too blingy with jeans/blouses...nope..love. To have a light color that wipes clean is awesome...


----------



## kcmo

Can anyone comment on how easy or not it’s been to maintain a piece in atmosphere metallic or chalk? Love love both but my current two - medium metro tote in magnet and small metro backpack in black - are pretty carefree. 

I’m considering another tote or backpack now and love the light neutrals but I’m afraid of getting them dirty.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Can anyone comment on how easy or not it’s been to maintain a piece in atmosphere metallic or chalk? Love love both but my current two - medium metro tote in magnet and small metro backpack in black - are pretty carefree.
> 
> I’m considering another tote or backpack now and love the light neutrals but I’m afraid of getting them dirty.


I love my chalk but rarely wear it . We have had nothing but rain and chilly weather here lately. The two times I wore the chalk it was great. It has a slight coating on it so dirt has not stuck to it. If it did I could just take a damp cloth and wipe it down. Chalk is really pretty I just wish it had silver hardware. I don't know how I ended up with three pairs of subdued silver shoes.


----------



## dcooney4

I wonder when and if they are going to have a sale. I hope wallets are on sale.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder when and if they are going to have a sale. I hope wallets are on sale.



I was wondering if they would do Sale..., hope so..., Summer Friday’s again this year?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Been wearing the heck out of my Gold Glazed Linen Coco. Love. Was afraid that it would be too blingy with jeans/blouses...nope..love. To have a light color that wipes clean is awesome...



Great to hear. IIRC you were on the fence at first and it almost went back. Pretty and practical. 

Hey, what about that family pic?


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I love my chalk but rarely wear it . We have had nothing but rain and chilly weather here lately. The two times I wore the chalk it was great. It has a slight coating on it so dirt has not stuck to it. If it did I could just take a damp cloth and wipe it down. Chalk is really pretty I just wish it had silver hardware. I don't know how I ended up with three pairs of subdued silver shoes.



Thanks.....ugh, decisions decisions....so many lovely colors


----------



## kcmo

Reba said:


> I was wondering if they would do Sale..., hope so..., Summer Friday’s again this year?



What are Summer Fridays?


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> What are Summer Fridays?



They do 8 Friday’s in the Summer (maybe every other one)...and, have a Special...special discount on a particular item, new item, etc


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Great to hear. IIRC you were on the fence at first and it almost went back. Pretty and practical.
> 
> Hey, what about that family pic?



Just took and posted my updated collection pic in pic thread..[emoji164]


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Just took and posted my updated collection pic in pic thread..[emoji164]



The number of bags is down only slightly since the last time I posted a collection photo..although, I have sold quite a few. Gone are 3 Small Roxys, Small Sutton, Mercury Penny and Kingsport Grey City Tote. 
I feel good about the bags I have now.., I use and enjoy them all.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> The number of bags is down only slightly since the last time I posted a collection photo..although, I have sold quite a few. Gone are 3 Small Roxys, Small Sutton, Mercury Penny and Kingsport Grey City Tote.
> I feel good about the bags I have now.., I use and enjoy them all.



Ooh, your palette is so subtle and refined.  Eryn,overly and sophisticated. Can see you have honed in on the styles and sizes that work for you, too.  Bea is your “big” MZW.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ooh, your palette is so subtle and refined.  Eryn,overly and sophisticated. Can see you have honed in on the styles and sizes that work for you, too.  Bea is your “big” MZW.



I really love how I honestly use each and every one...often. I do have some other brand bigger totes, and backpack styles I love too.., these are some of my fave though. Missing a good navy and maybe a red...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The number of bags is down only slightly since the last time I posted a collection photo..although, I have sold quite a few. Gone are 3 Small Roxys, Small Sutton, Mercury Penny and Kingsport Grey City Tote.
> I feel good about the bags I have now.., I use and enjoy them all.


Wow you really down sized . Way to go!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I really love how I honestly use each and every one...often. I do have some other brand bigger totes, and backpack styles I love too.., these are some of my fave though. Missing a good navy and maybe a red...


I love your collection! I don’t have that many anymore either ,all my small roxy‘s are gone as I just use Paige more. I still have not found that perfect all around bag for me other then Paige yet. I like that yours have a very feminine vibe.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love your collection! I don’t have that many anymore either ,all my small roxy‘s are gone as I just use Paige more. I still have not found that perfect all around bag for me other then Paige yet. I like that yours have a very feminine vibe.



Thank you...if you like Paige, you would like Coco.  Very similar size.., I like that I can change the strap to the leather one for a dressier feel.., and the drop on it is a bit longer than usual leather straps..which I like being taller..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you...if you like Paige, you would like Coco.  Very similar size.., I like that I can change the strap to the leather one for a dressier feel.., and the drop on it is a bit longer than usual leather straps..which I like being taller..


I am going to have to check it out more throughly next time I go.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am going to have to check it out more throughly next time I go.



I invested in multiples so quickly (last 6 months), because I am afraid they will take the style away as quickly as it re-appeared. This version of Coco is my perfect. They have changed it a few times...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I invested in multiples so quickly (last 6 months), because I am afraid they will take the style away as quickly as it re-appeared. This version of Coco is my perfect. They have changed it a few times...


Does a phone fit in the big front pocket?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Does a phone fit in the big front pocket?



My iPhone does..maybe not the huge panini sized one...the small pockets fit key fob to car..lipsticks, etc


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My iPhone does..maybe not the huge panini sized one...the small pockets fit key fob to car..lipsticks, etc


Of the three coco's which do you find you wear the most?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Of the three coco's which do you find you wear the most?



In the colder months it was Mallard, and now the Glazed Linen. I would love to have it in Dawn.


----------



## kcmo

Hmm.....no sign of a sale yet. By the way, when are fall offerings/colors usually introduced?


----------



## LuvAllBags

kcmo said:


> Hmm.....no sign of a sale yet. By the way, when are fall offerings/colors usually introduced?



We usually see pre-fall in mid-June. It’s usually a pretty good collection, too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Just took and posted my updated collection pic in pic thread..[emoji164]



Wow! Love that family pic! Such fab styles and colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Which Mz do you love that has silver hardware?



Well, I love my black Large Crosby but actually wish it had gold hw. I am into gold hw at the moment, so my silver hw bags aren’t seeing much use. If I were to choose a bag where I’m happy with the silver hw, I’d choose Moss Jane. Carmine Jane is also pretty with the silver hw.


----------



## Sammikat

dcooney4 said:


> Bloomingdales in nyc Downtown on broadway has one . Just took picture of the two colors for you.


Thanks for posting this. It’s so helpful to see the chalk against the atmosphere. The atmosphere is a lot more beige than the online stock photos.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> In the colder months it was Mallard, and now the Glazed Linen. I would love to have it in Dawn.


If they had it in dawn I would not even think twice. Wearing my Bailey today! I love dawn.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Well, I love my black Large Crosby but actually wish it had gold hw. I am into gold hw at the moment, so my silver hw bags aren’t seeing much use. If I were to choose a bag where I’m happy with the silver hw, I’d choose Moss Jane. Carmine Jane is also pretty with the silver hw.


I love gold too but wear it mostly fall / winter. I just adore dawn with silver hardware and it looks great with my silver birkies.


----------



## Sammikat

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me, too! In large I have magnet and that link colour that’s not Azalea. And in medium I have the original floral brisé.
> 
> The different sizes come in handy.


Does anyone know why the color options are so limited in the Small size Metro Tote? I’m only 5’ 1” so the Small is the best fit (both for my height and for what I need to carry on a daily basis). I LOVE all the color options of the Medium but am afraid the size of it would overwhelm my frame and a black hole for all my things. Do you ladies think they’re phasing out and discontinuing the Small size?


----------



## gabz

Are the Crosby bags sort of permanent? If want one in the fall should I expect they will still be around? Thx


----------



## kcmo

LuvAllBags said:


> We usually see pre-fall in mid-June. It’s usually a pretty good collection, too.



Thanks! Quite soon then.


----------



## dcooney4

Almost bought a bag from a different brand today because the sale hasn’t happened. Last minute I decided to be good . Ugh!


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> Almost bought a bag from a different brand today because the sale hasn’t happened. Last minute I decided to be good . Ugh!



Trying to be patient too as I’m not even sure what I want next .....looks like Nordstrom isn’t including any MZW in their Anniversary sale either. Bummer


----------



## kcmo

Can anyone tell me if the large metro tote is similar in size to the LV Neverfull GM? 

None of the retailers here in Houston carry MZW in store so it’s hard to visualize size. I like my medium metro tote and am wondering if a large might be useful as well.....or just too huge. I do have a LV Neverfull GM (which I really don’t use anymore) so thought maybe someone could compare and chime in since it’s a frame of reference for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> Trying to be patient too as I’m not even sure what I want next .....looks like Nordstrom isn’t including any MZW in their Anniversary sale either. Bummer



This is actually Nordstrom’s Half Yearly Sale...Anniversary Sale is mid-Summer...still hope


----------



## Reba

gabz said:


> Are the Crosby bags sort of permanent? If want one in the fall should I expect they will still be around? Thx



Oh, I think you can count on it..they are popular, and, MZ is putting a lot of emphasis into that line...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Almost bought a bag from a different brand today because the sale hasn’t happened. Last minute I decided to be good . Ugh!



Maybe they are waiting on a Sale?...skipping this weekend?


----------



## kcmo

Reba said:


> This is actually Nordstrom’s Half Yearly Sale...Anniversary Sale is mid-Summer...still hope



Whoopsie! Thx for clarifying.


----------



## shortA

Intel from the Facebook group for any non-Facebookers.... Someone called the store today to find out when the sale would start. The answer was "next week/beginning of June."


----------



## kcmo

shortA said:


> Intel from the Facebook group for any non-Facebookers.... Someone called the store today to find out when the sale would start. The answer was "next week/beginning of June."



Much appreciated since I’m not on Facebook!


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone find they shop more in bad weather. This spring has seen so much rain like never before here. It’s supposed to rain again tomorrow. I have decided I am going to hit the sales tomorrow since it’s going to be a nasty day. Lol


----------



## gabz

My fingers are crossed the bag I want will be included in the sale otherwise with duty and shipping to Canada its just too much


----------



## dcooney4

gabz said:


> My fingers are crossed the bag I want will be included in the sale otherwise with duty and shipping to Canada its just too much


What are you looking for? I want a wallet but bag wise I don’t know yet.


----------



## gabz

dcooney4 said:


> What are you looking for? I want a wallet but bag wise I don’t know yet.


A small Crosby. Their wallets looks cute too


----------



## kcmo

Do you think a metro tote in a color block would get tiresome after a while? Can’t decide.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Do you think a metro tote in a color block would get tiresome after a while? Can’t decide.


As long as it in colors that go with a lot of your wardrobe I think it will be great. If you don’t have much that goes with it then you will get tired of it quickly!


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> As long as it in colors that go with a lot of your wardrobe I think it will be great. If you don’t have much that goes with it then you will get tired of it quickly!



True....was thinking of the atmosphere metallic/clay combo.....or just solid basket weave or chalk. Already have one in magnet. Just considering something lighter and Summer-y!


----------



## LuvAllBags

gabz said:


> A small Crosby. Their wallets looks cute too



Unfortunately, at least so far, they have never included anything from the Crosby line in their sales.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone find they shop more in bad weather. This spring has seen so much rain like never before here. It’s supposed to rain again tomorrow. I have decided I am going to hit the sales tomorrow since it’s going to be a nasty day. Lol



Oh yes! But we try to go to the movies or something instead.


----------



## ms p

gabz said:


> A small Crosby. Their wallets looks cute too


Larrimor might have it with 20% off via promo code. Otherwise if u are in the FB group u can post a iso request especially if u don't mind preloved.


----------



## gabz

Psa for any fellow Canadians here: saks is currently offering duty free! I grabbed the small Crosby in dawn. It was waaaay cheaper than ordering through mz or nordys. My order came to $452 cdn vs $579!


----------



## shortA

The sale is live online:

https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/sale


----------



## Minne Bags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me, too! In large I have magnet and that link colour that’s not Azalea. And in medium I have the original floral brisé.
> 
> The different sizes come in handy.



Sorry for the delayed reply! Love the color assortment that you have. Sounds like you have all the bases covered. [emoji3]


----------



## Minne Bags

kcmo said:


> Wowee! That’s quite a collection....cool! The reason I ask is because I recently bought a medium metro tote in magnet and love it. Wondering if I should get a large one for future travel, etc? We do have a two day trip planned over the summer and it would be useful as I also have a four year old. Hmmm, can’t decide if it’s silly to get another. The medium is nice for daily but not exactly huge. I recently bought a Kipling tote for the beach though I see some use their metro tote but I can’t imagine getting it full of sand! eeeeks. Guess I’m trying to figure out how much use I’d get out of a large.
> 
> I have a LV Neverfull GM that’s seven years old that I really don’t use anymore. Kind of cumbersome.



Thanks, kcmo! I'm finally catching up on this thread. What did you decide? 

I've traveled by plane once with my large metro and found it too cumbersome (probably user error. LOL)  I think that I simply overstuffed it.  I gave it another try on a car trip and it worked out fine. 

And I hear what you're saying about the "sand" issue. That would bother me, too!


----------



## Reba

Anyone buying from the Sale? I think I will skip..., I could get Black Coco for a great basic..they may never come back with my fave style who knows..(justification) only Black Bedford I have is Kara..I only like to carry her hand-carry..not always ideal. Magnet’s not bad either [emoji6]


----------



## shortA

Just a Jordan Crossbody in Damson for me. So far, anyway  ....if the Marlena in Mallard sticks around and the price goes down, I may grab it.


----------



## Reba

shortA said:


> Just a Jordan Crossbody in Damson for me. So far, anyway  ....if the Marlena in Mallard sticks around and the price goes down, I may grab it.



Nice Summer excursion bag [emoji106]


----------



## shortA

Reba said:


> Nice Summer excursion bag [emoji106]



Exactly my thought!!


----------



## mbmb

Can any of you compare how much these 2 hold:  Coco vs Small Crosby?  I am considering Coco for something a bit smaller than Hayley/Jane, but I have trouble squeezing my stuff into Small Crosby.  Any help from you Coco fans?  Thanks.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Can any of you compare how much these 2 hold:  Coco vs Small Crosby?  I am considering Coco for something a bit smaller than Hayley/Jane, but I have trouble squeezing my stuff into Small Crosby.  Any help from you Coco fans?  Thanks.



Do you know Paige?  It’s same as her..but, an inch deeper in depth (front to back) and nice pleated back pocket (roomy)...
Her leather strap drop is longer too..I love it..but, take note, see if you would (final sale)...


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Do you know Paige?  It’s same as her..but, an inch deeper in depth (front to back) and nice pleated back pocket (roomy)...
> Her leather strap drop is longer too..I love it..but, take note, see if you would (final sale)...


Thanks.  The Paige comparison is concerning.  I've always thought Paige would be way too small.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to hold off on bags for now. I did order my wallet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered a Black Roxy and a Mallard Savoy. That’s it. Trying to ignore all the pretty Hayleys, Small Abbeys and charms. I never use my charms, Hayley never seems to work for me, and I have two Small Abbeys that I love. 

I’m holding out for the black Crosby with gold hw that’s coming soon. That’s what I really want.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Black Roxy and a Mallard Savoy. That’s it. Trying to ignore all the pretty Hayleys, Small Abbeys and charms. I never use my charms, Hayley never seems to work for me, and I have two Small Abbeys that I love.
> 
> I’m holding out for the black Crosby with gold hw that’s coming soon. That’s what I really want.


It's hard ! I keep going back to look at stuff but I need to get rid of some stuff to make space too and add funds. I bought other stuff over the holiday weekend so now I cant be to naughty. Though, I couldn't decide what size wallet would work best ,so I bought both.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It's hard ! I keep going back to look at stuff but I need to get rid of some stuff to make space too and add funds. I bought other stuff over the holiday weekend so now I cant be to naughty. Though, I couldn't decide what size wallet would work best ,so I bought both.



Both wallets makes perfect sense to me [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Both wallets makes perfect sense to me [emoji6]


One is very small and one is medium. Now if I could only find the picture of the pewter wallet here again. Mz 's site does not make it look as pretty as it did here.


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Black Roxy and a Mallard Savoy. That’s it. Trying to ignore all the pretty Hayleys, Small Abbeys and charms. I never use my charms, Hayley never seems to work for me, and I have two Small Abbeys that I love.
> 
> I’m holding out for the black Crosby with gold hw that’s coming soon. That’s what I really want.



I can't believe the black Roxy is still around.  Roxy is just so great and I'm shocked it hasn't sold out.  

No sale purchases for me.... was tempted for a second by the leather small crosby cross body, but it sold out and I didn't need it.  I've been using my Crosby cross body all the time and I LOVE it, but I know I would have missed the front pocket if I had gotten the small leather.  
Still trying to decide on my dragon fruit bags-- I think I like it more in small sutton, but I have way tooo many small suttons... not sure what to do


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I can't believe the black Roxy is still around.  Roxy is just so great and I'm shocked it hasn't sold out.
> 
> No sale purchases for me.... was tempted for a second by the leather small crosby cross body, but it sold out and I didn't need it.  I've been using my Crosby cross body all the time and I LOVE it, but I know I would have missed the front pocket if I had gotten the small leather.
> Still trying to decide on my dragon fruit bags-- I think I like it more in small sutton, but I have way tooo many small suttons... not sure what to do


The color looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I can't believe the black Roxy is still around.  Roxy is just so great and I'm shocked it hasn't sold out.
> 
> No sale purchases for me.... was tempted for a second by the leather small crosby cross body, but it sold out and I didn't need it.  I've been using my Crosby cross body all the time and I LOVE it, but I know I would have missed the front pocket if I had gotten the small leather.
> Still trying to decide on my dragon fruit bags-- I think I like it more in small sutton, but I have way tooo many small suttons... not sure what to do



Dragon Fruit does look pretty in Small Sutton..., I know what you mean though...we can’t (?) have them all...  Summer Specials will be calling.., and more Sale items too.., then Pre Fall and Fall...ugh..I only ordered Ginger wallet in Dawn for my daughter...I am trying to stop  there


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dragon Fruit does look pretty in Small Sutton..., I know what you mean though...we can’t (?) have them all...  Summer Specials will be calling.., and more Sale items too.., then Pre Fall and Fall...ugh..I only ordered Ginger wallet in Dawn for my daughter...I am trying to stop  there


Dawn is so pretty! I‘m sure she will love it. I kept thinking about the black coco but it is basically sold out . I need another black bag with gold hardware not at all, so it is for the best.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Dawn is so pretty! I‘m sure she will love it. I kept thinking about the black coco but it is basically sold out . I need another black bag with gold hardware not at all, so it is for the best.



She picked it out..wanted small and loves navy. Told her...if it doesn’t work, I know someone who won’t mind using..[emoji6]

I am with you..only in stores, means...off the table to me too. I kinda wanted Black Coco.  I have a few black bags..tend to have silver hw though. Just Kara has the gold.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish the damson had gold hardware. 
Dawn Paige or Coco or smelle or Belle hobo would be nice if it was on there.  Dawn smabbey would be a must if I didn't have it in black and it would be too similar. Dawn travel Frankie is just too big and heavy for me even as pretty as it is. I would have a tough time deciding about Hayley. a bit big but...maybe. 

Oh well I'm safe.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wish the damson had gold hardware.
> Dawn Paige or Coco or smelle or Belle hobo would be nice if it was on there.  Dawn smabbey would be a must if I didn't have it in black and it would be too similar. Dawn travel Frankie is just too big and heavy for me even as pretty as it is. I would have a tough time deciding about Hayley. a bit big but...maybe.
> 
> Oh well I'm safe.


Hayley never worked though some really love it.


----------



## kcmo

I’m so disappointed in the sale.....don’t see any quilted nylon bags! Ugh

Is there a reason I can’t see anything on sale when I click their regular site as opposed to the link posted here?


----------



## kcmo

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks, kcmo! I'm finally catching up on this thread. What did you decide?
> 
> I've traveled by plane once with my large metro and found it too cumbersome (probably user error. LOL)  I think that I simply overstuffed it.  I gave it another try on a car trip and it worked out fine.
> 
> And I hear what you're saying about the "sand" issue. That would bother me, too!



Ha, haven’t bought anything. Disappointed to see none of the metro totes or backpacks on sale. I also wonder if the large metro would be cumbersome. Decided to keep Kipling for beach visits as I don’t care if it gets sandy. I’m not going to stress about something for a plane carry on now since we don’t have a plane trip booked. But I may try a regular size metro backpack since I do love the small one!


----------



## mbmb

kcmo said:


> I’m so disappointed in the sale.....don’t see any quilted nylon bags! Ugh
> 
> Is there a reason I can’t see anything on sale when I click their regular site as opposed to the link posted here?


I found that typing sale in the search box got me to the sale page without using a special link. Yesterday's email said something about early access.


----------



## Minne Bags

kcmo said:


> Ha, haven’t bought anything. Disappointed to see none of the metro totes or backpacks on sale. I also wonder if the large metro would be cumbersome. Decided to keep Kipling for beach visits as I don’t care if it gets sandy. I’m not going to stress about something for a plane carry on now since we don’t have a plane trip booked. But I may try a regular size metro backpack since I do love the small one!



Sorry that the sale items are striking your fancy--at least your wallet will be happy. LOL. I typically use my Longchamp nylon duffel or my LL bean boat tote for the beach. 

I also have the regular size MZW metro backpack. It's a little too floppy for me to be my favorite, but it's nice.


----------



## kcmo

Minne Bags said:


> Sorry that the sale items are striking your fancy--at least your wallet will be happy. LOL. I typically use my Longchamp nylon duffel or my LL bean boat tote for the beach.
> 
> I also have the regular size MZW metro backpack. It's a little too floppy for me to be my favorite, but it's nice.



Ha, yes I suppose I should be glad I’m saving! May I ask what you use your regular metro backpack for? I use my small for running around alone or with my four year old (can fit sippy and extra snacks). Nice to be hands-free.


----------



## Minne Bags

kcmo said:


> Ha, yes I suppose I should be glad I’m saving! May I ask what you use your regular metro backpack for? I use my small for running around alone or with my four year old (can fit sippy and extra snacks). Nice to be hands-free.



I use mine for "active family" days (translation: fun days at the park with my husband and kids. I typically stuff the backpack with a frisbee, water bottles, towels, a football, snacks, a wristlet, etc.) My kids are older than yours but being hands-free is always helpful. [emoji3]


----------



## kcmo

Minne Bags said:


> I use mine for "active family" days (translation: fun days at the park with my husband and kids. I typically stuff the backpack with a frisbee, water bottles, towels, a football, snacks, a wristlet, etc.) My kids are older than yours but being hands-free is always helpful. [emoji3]



Whoa I think you’ve just sold me on it, especially if you can fit all of that stuff! Guess it could also be nice for travel. Hmmm,  really have travel on the brain.......LOL! What color is yours? I’ve looked online and love the atmosphere metallic but I’m afraid of getting it dirty. My small metro backpack is black.


----------



## mbaldino

mariposa08 said:


> I can't believe the black Roxy is still around.  Roxy is just so great and I'm shocked it hasn't sold out.
> 
> No sale purchases for me.... was tempted for a second by the leather small crosby cross body, but it sold out and I didn't need it.  I've been using my Crosby cross body all the time and I LOVE it, but I know I would have missed the front pocket if I had gotten the small leather.
> Still trying to decide on my dragon fruit bags-- I think I like it more in small sutton, but I have way tooo many small suttons... not sure what to do



Gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

shortA said:


> Just a Jordan Crossbody in Damson for me. So far, anyway  ....if the Marlena in Mallard sticks around and the price goes down, I may grab it.



That’s tempting me, too. Damson is such a great colour.


----------



## Minne Bags

kcmo said:


> Whoa I think you’ve just sold me on it, especially if you can fit all of that stuff! Guess it could also be nice for travel. Hmmm,  really have travel on the brain.......LOL! What color is yours? I’ve looked online and love the atmosphere metallic but I’m afraid of getting it dirty. My small metro backpack is black.



Go for it! Mine is black. I love pops of color, but I always end up playing it safe. LOL.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> That’s tempting me, too. Damson is such a great colour.


That Damson is very tempting . It has silver hardware. My wallets will arrive hopefully today. I am hoping someone buys my bag that I have listed so I can get something with silver hardware.


----------



## Reba

Dcooney, I know you love your Bailey.  Do you find it is ever too small for daily?  My girlfriend is eyeing it or a Paige..., she is more petite than I.., may be perfect for her..; but, don’t want to steer her wrong.


----------



## Reba

Did you guys see Lucy & Monica interview on Cheddar (financial news)?  I think the subtitle said that their business has doubled in the last 3 years...  I guess we don’t have to worry about them leaving us...unless they sell out..but, they don’t seem of that mindset...


----------



## ms p

I'm starting to feel mzw is not really interested in out of USA customer business. 

The free ship seems to only apply to regular items. Every sale item adds in usd40 to the order. So for eg if u buy 2 sale item -> shipping is usd80 (system glitch or hidden amount?). 

Also out of USA customer does not received the early access email although I'm platinum level reward member. 

Free ship to non USA places also means no reward points. 

It's really frustrating and disappointing. As much as I like the items on sale I don't think I'm buying more


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Dcooney, I know you love your Bailey.  Do you find it is ever too small for daily?  My girlfriend is eyeing it or a Paige..., she is more petite than I.., may be perfect for her..; but, don’t want to steer her wrong.


It can be if the book I am reading is bigger otherwise it is fine. Ironically I never use the leather strap on it. Does she carry a lot of stuff?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm starting to feel mzw is not really interested in out of USA customer business.
> 
> The free ship seems to only apply to regular items. Every sale item adds in usd40 to the order. So for eg if u buy 2 sale item -> shipping is usd80 (system glitch or hidden amount?).
> 
> Also out of USA customer does not received the early access email although I'm platinum level reward member.
> 
> Free ship to non USA places also means no reward points.
> 
> It's really frustrating and disappointing. As much as I like the items on sale I don't think I'm buying more


I did not receive it either and I am in the USA. I checked both my emails to make sure.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I did not receive it either and I am in the USA. I checked both my emails to make sure.


Try updating the mzw subscription settings? 

I even email mzw about why I didn't receive several promo emails (including this sale email). So far no reply.


----------



## dcooney4

My wallets arrived!


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Try updating the mzw subscription settings?
> 
> I even email mzw about why I didn't receive several promo emails (including this sale email). So far no reply.


The sale is now live for everyone so I doubt you will get a quick response now. Good luck though.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> My wallets arrived!


Is that a damson wallet? Looks cute! Which do u prefer ?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I'm starting to feel mzw is not really interested in out of USA customer business.
> 
> The free ship seems to only apply to regular items. Every sale item adds in usd40 to the order. So for eg if u buy 2 sale item -> shipping is usd80 (system glitch or hidden amount?).
> 
> Also out of USA customer does not received the early access email although I'm platinum level reward member.
> 
> Free ship to non USA places also means no reward points.
> 
> It's really frustrating and disappointing. As much as I like the items on sale I don't think I'm buying more



I think a lot of U.S. customers did not get email either. I did..a lot of others apparently did not. You should voice all of this to MZ Customer Service..start correspondence off by saying,...
Per Lucy and Monica’s recent comments on Cheddar, in which they attributed much of their success to the direct feedback and relationship they have with their e-consumer....

Maybe that will get their attention


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It can be if the book I am reading is bigger otherwise it is fine. Ironically I never use the leather strap on it. Does she carry a lot of stuff?



Not too much.., so might work


----------



## kcmo

Minne Bags said:


> Go for it! Mine is black. I love pops of color, but I always end up playing it safe. LOL.



I’m quite conservative myself! Hmmm......


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Is that a damson wallet? Looks cute! Which do u prefer ?


No they are Pewter in the Kristina and Karli ! Will check them out throughly tomorrow. We lost power here so I am playing on my phone for a bit.


----------



## dcooney4

What are your thoughts on the damson Hayley?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on the damson Hayley?



Damson is pretty...  isn’t Paige more suited to you?  I love the idea of Hayley.., but, know I won’t use shoulder strap..too short of a drop to consistently use; and maybe too bulky Crossbody.. maybe not though..Coco is fairly bulky.  They are similar. Same width. Hayley longer in length and a bit taller. I walked the outlets briefly today. Is stiffer in coated fabric anyway, Coco is enough for me. Maybe Bedford would be slouchy enough?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Damson is pretty...  isn’t Paige more suited to you?  I love the idea of Hayley.., but, know I won’t use shoulder strap..too short of a drop to consistently use; and maybe too bulky Crossbody.. maybe not though..Coco is fairly bulky.  They are similar. Same width. Hayley longer in length and a bit taller. I walked the outlets briefly today. Is stiffer in coated fabric anyway, Coco is enough for me. Maybe Bedford would be slouchy enough?


Hayley has a new longer strap like coco. If coco was in damson and on sale that would be my choice. Still would like to sell my other bag first. I was thinking maybe Paige but I would like something different. I don’t think I would wear it crossbody. When I had a Hayley years ago it was not comfortable for me crossbody.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Hayley has a new longer strap like coco. If coco was in damson and on sale that would be my choice. Still would like to sell my other bag first. I was thinking maybe Paige but I would like something different. I don’t think I would wear it crossbody. When I had a Hayley years ago it was not comfortable for me crossbody.



It is in Damson and on sale...isn’t it?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> It is in Damson and on sale...isn’t it?


Trying to be good but it is not easy.


----------



## Reba

My daughter’s Ginger in Dawn came today.  She swiped it away. Loves it. I gave it a [emoji102] look...she swiped it away again 
All I got was ... small, but..bigger than I thought...not too small...fit in Coco’s front larger front pocket..fit a lot of cards..these days...all that matters., but, has space for dollar [emoji385] bills too, Dawn is classic..is RIFD..winner!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My daughter’s Ginger in Dawn came today.  She swiped it away. Loves it. I gave it a [emoji102] look...she swiped it away again
> All I got was ... small, but..bigger than I thought...not too small...fit in Coco’s front larger front pocket..fit a lot of cards..these days...all that matters., but, has space for dollar [emoji385] bills too, Dawn is classic..is RIFD..winner!


I am glad she loved it.


----------



## sydney529

Just received my first Coco in Black Bedford.  This color combination is my favorite and is a nice addition to Jane and Travel Frankie.  I wanted something smaller that would still hold my Puck wallet and large (essential) sunglasses case and this will work very well, I think.  Great price, too.  VERY Happy.


----------



## Reba

sydney529 said:


> Just received my first Coco in Black Bedford.  This color combination is my favorite and is a nice addition to Jane and Travel Frankie.  I wanted something smaller that would still hold my Puck wallet and large (essential) sunglasses case and this will work very well, I think.  Great price, too.  VERY Happy.



Missed out on it.., enjoy...


----------



## Stella Blue

I just caved and bought the Jordan hobo in damask. I would love to sell some of my mzw bags on eBay but I have no experience doing so. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie seller?


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> I just caved and bought the Jordan hobo in damask. I would love to sell some of my mzw bags on eBay but I have no experience doing so. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie seller?



Not really..things are not selling for much these days. Be sure you really want to let go of for what you might get.., and don’t be pressured to take low-ball offers that you may regret later. Good luck.


----------



## dcooney4

Do you think Mulberry Paige and damson Paige are to similar?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you think Mulberry Paige and damson Paige are to similar?



I don’t think so..  it’s gone online..buying somewhere else?  Damson is so much deeper..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I don’t think so..  it’s gone online..buying somewhere else?  Damson is so much deeper..


I am really wanting a new Mz. I went to a festival yesterday that I had been saving my money for since it happens once a year. I bought a planned bag there and got to pick the one with the Hyde I liked the best. With all this nasty weather I still want a new zipped closed Mz bag. I was thinking about what you said about sticking with what I know works for me.  I did not realize it was gone online. So maybe I have to be good. Maybe! Lol


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am really wanting a new Mz. I went to a festival yesterday that I had been saving my money for since it happens once a year. I bought a planned bag there and got to pick the one with the Hyde I liked the best. With all this nasty weather I still want a new zipped closed Mz bag. I was thinking about what you said about sticking with what I know works for me.  I did not realize it was gone online. So maybe I have to be good. Maybe! Lol



They will be adding to Sale too...my girlfriend is hoping for Glazed Gold Linen Paige to hit the Sale...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> They will be adding to Sale too...my girlfriend is hoping for Glazed Gold Linen Paige to hit the Sale...


That would be awesome!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> I just caved and bought the Jordan hobo in damask. I would love to sell some of my mzw bags on eBay but I have no experience doing so. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie seller?



Just be sure to include all condition details, sizing info, and a lot of pics including interior, any visible issues, etc. Don’t cave to lowball offers or offers to buy off ebay (ebay monitors system messages and will charge you the fees anyway if they catch you doing it). Do your research on similar items for pricing. I have always done better when I’ve stuck to my guns on my prices, and have regretted it when I’ve caved. Had a few low ballers turn around and resell my bags for a profit. I swore never again. I will consider reasonable offers submitted using their offer system but not the ridiculous half-price offers.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Just be sure to include all condition details, sizing info, and a lot of pics including interior, any visible issues, etc. Don’t cave to lowball offers or offers to buy off ebay (ebay monitors system messages and will charge you the fees anyway if they catch you doing it). Do your research on similar items for pricing. I have always done better when I’ve stuck to my guns on my prices, and have regretted it when I’ve caved. Had a few low ballers turn around and resell my bags for a profit. I swore never again. I will consider reasonable offers submitted using their offer system but not the ridiculous half-price offers.



I recently sold a bag..got what I paid for it (second hand)..so this EBay buyer was third owner. Bag was perfect. She had the nerve to not only turn around and try to sell it within minutes of receipt for more than double, but stated it was brand new never used..and...used my photos!  I told her that if she didn’t take my photos down immediately I would report her. She made up some b.s. about it was another version of the same bag that was never used...she had 2 of them..and, didn’t think I would mind using my photos. She stopped using the photos..but, is still trying to resell it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I recently sold a bag..got what I paid for it (second hand)..so this EBay buyer was third owner. Bag was perfect. She had the nerve to not only turn around and try to sell it within minutes of receipt for more than double, but stated it was brand new never used..and...used my photos!  I told her that if she didn’t take my photos down immediately I would report her. She made up some b.s. about it was another version of the same bag that was never used...she had 2 of them..and, didn’t think I would mind using my photos. She stopped using the photos..but, is still trying to resell it.


This is why I am scared to sell there. You just hear so many horror stories. I am getting tired of selling stuff period.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This is why I am scared to sell there. You just hear so many horror stories. I am getting tired of selling stuff period.



I know.., I like to think of my things going to someone and getting used more than I might be using..why have them just age and eventually be good to no one.  But, it’s the bad apples that ruin it. I would still like to think that they are the minority. If someone gets one of my great condition bags at a great price, and it brings them joy..then that bag has given 2 of us joy...that’s the scenario I will stick with.  #Pollyanna


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I know.., I like to think of my things going to someone and getting used more than I might be using..why have them just age and eventually be good to no one.  But, it’s the bad apples that ruin it. I would still like to think that they are the minority. If someone gets one of my great condition bags at a great price, and it brings them joy..then that bag has given 2 of us joy...that’s the scenario I will stick with.  #Pollyanna


I like that thought. There are a couple of my bags that went to super sweet people that taking a big hit on them was worth it because I knew they would be loved and used.


----------



## dcooney4

How do you break in dansko sandals . I will admit I did buy gold sandals quite a while ago . At the store they seemed comfy but at home I last like ten minutes and off they go. No one seems to be interested in my chalk bag and considering it was only worn a couple of hours I am not going to keep dropping the price.  So I decided if it doesn't go soon I am going to wear it . Problem is I need these shoes to work. I can't go and spend another hundred something on more gold sandals. Any suggestions? These have a suede foot bed so I can't wet the shoe to soften it. Part of me would just like to drop them at consignment but dh bought them for me.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> How do you break in dansko sandals . I will admit I did buy gold sandals quite a while ago . At the store they seemed comfy but at home I last like ten minutes and off they go. No one seems to be interested in my chalk bag and considering it was only worn a couple of hours I am not going to keep dropping the price.  So I decided if it doesn't go soon I am going to wear it . Problem is I need these shoes to work. I can't go and spend another hundred something on more gold sandals. Any suggestions? These have a suede foot bed so I can't wet the shoe to soften it. Part of me would just like to drop them at consignment but dh bought them for me.



I had a pair of those. I would wear them around the house, slipper-style, for a few hours at a time. Then, wear out for short excursions at first...then bit longer. I don’t remember having an issue.., but that’s how I break in new Birk’s too


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I had a pair of those. I would wear them around the house, slipper-style, for a few hours at a time. Then, wear out for short excursions at first...then bit longer. I don’t remember having an issue.., but that’s how I break in new Birk’s too


I did just that and lasted twenty minutes today. That is something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I recently sold a bag..got what I paid for it (second hand)..so this EBay buyer was third owner. Bag was perfect. She had the nerve to not only turn around and try to sell it within minutes of receipt for more than double, but stated it was brand new never used..and...used my photos!  I told her that if she didn’t take my photos down immediately I would report her. She made up some b.s. about it was another version of the same bag that was never used...she had 2 of them..and, didn’t think I would mind using my photos. She stopped using the photos..but, is still trying to resell it.



Don’t you hate that? I would have demanded she remove my pics too. I try not to let it ruin ebay for me though. I have been ebaying a looonngg time. Not gonna stop now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> How do you break in dansko sandals . I will admit I did buy gold sandals quite a while ago . At the store they seemed comfy but at home I last like ten minutes and off they go. No one seems to be interested in my chalk bag and considering it was only worn a couple of hours I am not going to keep dropping the price.  So I decided if it doesn't go soon I am going to wear it . Problem is I need these shoes to work. I can't go and spend another hundred something on more gold sandals. Any suggestions? These have a suede foot bed so I can't wet the shoe to soften it. Part of me would just like to drop them at consignment but dh bought them for me.



What is the style? I just got a pair and they are awesome out of the box.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Blue Camo Crosby items now on the MZ site!!! MZW exclusives!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> What is the style? I just got a pair and they are awesome out of the box.


Don’t know the name of the style. I think the problem is my high arch and medium thin foot. If I loosen the strap I slide out the front of the shoe. So I think I just need to be patient and break them in. My birkies break in faster but that could be because I am used to them.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Don’t know the name of the style. I think the problem is my high arch and medium thin foot. If I loosen the strap I slide out the front of the shoe. So I think I just need to be patient and break them in. My birkies break in faster but that could be because I am used to them.



They are pretty..keep working on them!


----------



## dcooney4

They have the mothers day Sutton again. If you are interested in it. That is if it hasn't sold out again while I was sleeping.


----------



## psucutie

My blue camo arrives today!  Im so excited for it!!!


----------



## Reba

I guess you could say I am cuckoo for Coco..., I ordered Coco in Magnet....MZ sold out..was bummed out..I had seen in person last Christmas time at Flat of the Hill and loved. I keep thinking Coco might never come back..., so, I ordered from Larrimor’s..on Sale, and 20% first time order..$175.  Yay...  I have been using mine (other colors) like crazy; the leather strap is just the best for me..and then the Crossbody too.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I guess you could say I am cuckoo for Coco..., I ordered Coco in Magnet....MZ sold out..was bummed out..I had seen in person last Christmas time at Flat of the Hill and loved. I keep thinking Coco might never come back..., so, I ordered from Larrimor’s..on Sale, and 20% first time order..$175.  Yay...  I have been using mine (other colors) like crazy; the leather strap is just the best for me..and then the Crossbody too.


I am trying so hard to be good but it is getting harder. Please take pictures of your coco when it comes.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying so hard to be good but it is getting harder. Please take pictures of your coco when it comes.



Ok.., I will. If not perfect, they do have a free return


----------



## LuvAllBags

Saks has black Crosby bags with gold hardware now. Hoping MZ adds them to their site soon too. I ordered regular Crosby from Saks and love it with the gold hw.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying so hard to be good but it is getting harder. Please take pictures of your coco when it comes.



I will take pic of Magnet one when it comes..wore Linen one today..the strap length hits great and for some reason stays on my shoulder..other leather straps seem to creep off...  I snapped a pic for my friend who is considering Coco vs Paige...here it is in case anyone needs reference...


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> I recently sold a bag..got what I paid for it (second hand)..so this EBay buyer was third owner. Bag was perfect. She had the nerve to not only turn around and try to sell it within minutes of receipt for more than double, but stated it was brand new never used..and...used my photos!  I told her that if she didn’t take my photos down immediately I would report her. She made up some b.s. about it was another version of the same bag that was never used...she had 2 of them..and, didn’t think I would mind using my photos. She stopped using the photos..but, is still trying to resell it.


That sounds horrible!  I bought a bag (Jordan Hobo) in the recent sale and really don't like it at all, so I want to sell it.  I was going to ask for the sale price -- no more, partly because I hate when people seem to buy the bag on sale and then turn around and mark up the price on ebay and also because I feel so bad about the bag that I just want to get rid of it.  I guess I run the risk of having someone make a profit off of me, but I am anxious to get this mistake out of my life!!!


----------



## Reba

Stella Blue said:


> That sounds horrible!  I bought a bag (Jordan Hobo) in the recent sale and really don't like it at all, so I want to sell it.  I was going to ask for the sale price -- no more, partly because I hate when people seem to buy the bag on sale and then turn around and mark up the price on ebay and also because I feel so bad about the bag that I just want to get rid of it.  I guess I run the risk of having someone make a profit off of me, but I am anxious to get this mistake out of my life!!!



Oh..I am sorry..; what about it doesn’t suit your needs or likes?

By the way, you certainly wouldn’t, in my opinion, be in the wrong asking for the Sale price..it is still New. But, if you are anxious to unload, and especially if there are more still on MZ, take 20% off.., just add in description..”beautiful bag, but, doesn’t meet my needs...”


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I will take pic of Magnet one when it comes..wore Linen one today..the strap length hits great and for some reason stays on my shoulder..other leather straps seem to creep off...  I snapped a pic for my friend who is considering Coco vs Paige...here it is in case anyone needs reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091851


You look fantastic and so does the bag.


----------



## Stella Blue

Reba said:


> Oh..I am sorry..; what about it doesn’t suit your needs or likes?
> 
> By the way, you certainly wouldn’t, in my opinion, be in the wrong asking for the Sale price..it is still New. But, if you are anxious to unload, and especially if there are more still on MZ, take 20% off.., just add in description..”beautiful bag, but, doesn’t meet my needs...”


The Jordan Hobo is  too big for me.  I thought I had tried one on in Bloomies a while back, but maybe I was mistaken.  Tha.nks for the advice, Reba and Luv.  I will try my luck on ebay.


----------



## sydney529

I must say that I absolutely agree about Coco.  I've been using mine for the last few days on a trip and am very pleased.  It's much more comfortable for me than the Haley I have even though the size is similar.  Thanks for the recommendation, Reba.


----------



## mbmb

Stella Blue said:


> That sounds horrible!  I bought a bag (Jordan Hobo) in the recent sale and really don't like it at all, so I want to sell it.  I was going to ask for the sale price -- no more, partly because I hate when people seem to buy the bag on sale and then turn around and mark up the price on ebay and also because I feel so bad about the bag that I just want to get rid of it.  I guess I run the risk of having someone make a profit off of me, but I am anxious to get this mistake out of my life!!!


I did the same but at the December sale.  IMO it was big on the outside but felt small on the inside, it was the original style tall and with wide leather strap.  Sold it on ebay for the sale price, so after fees I figure I paid to rent it for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Reba

sydney529 said:


> I must say that I absolutely agree about Coco.  I've been using mine for the last few days on a trip and am very pleased.  It's much more comfortable for me than the Haley I have even though the size is similar.  Thanks for the recommendation, Reba.



Glad to hear you love!  Leave a positive review on site so they know there are fans that want more..; want it to return...


----------



## Reba

I noticed that some bags...Gold Coco, Gold Pippa, Bedford Carmine bags...have been pulled; probably others too...headed to Sale Page?


----------



## Reba

Magnet Coco arrived. Love. What you can’t see in photo is how pretty the gold hardware plays off the rich tones of the bag. Year round colors I think...


----------



## Reba

Better lighting...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Better lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093325


Really pretty!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I recently sold a bag..got what I paid for it (second hand)..so this EBay buyer was third owner. Bag was perfect. She had the nerve to not only turn around and try to sell it within minutes of receipt for more than double, but stated it was brand new never used..and...used my photos!  I told her that if she didn’t take my photos down immediately I would report her. She made up some b.s. about it was another version of the same bag that was never used...she had 2 of them..and, didn’t think I would mind using my photos. She stopped using the photos..but, is still trying to resell it.



Ugh. This makes me so mad. What a liar. [emoji36]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> You look fantastic and so does the bag.



You look so chic!! [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Ugh. This makes me so mad. What a liar. [emoji36]



Yup..total misleading, falsifying, fabricating, deceiving P.O.S...., but, most people are good [emoji4]


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You look so chic!! [emoji7]



Thank you..outfit was homage (blazer) to Kate Spade [emoji812]️ the day after we heard of her passing. Is sad to think someone who brought us all joy was so sad for so long. RIP


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

View attachment 4093678


Dawn micro Crosby has a pot belly.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 4093678
> 
> 
> Dawn micro Crosby has a pot belly.


I can't see it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Better lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093325


In one photo the hardware looks silver and in the other gold. Which is it?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I can't see it.






It was doing something weird on the ferry. Now we’re approaching port and the connection is better.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 4093715
> 
> 
> It was doing something weird on the ferry. Now we’re approaching port and the connection is better.


It looks like it's taking a bow!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> In one photo the hardware looks silver and in the other gold. Which is it?



Gold..., and it’s beautiful


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 4093715
> 
> 
> It was doing something weird on the ferry. Now we’re approaching port and the connection is better.



Looks like me after too many carbs...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Gold..., and it’s beautiful


It really is very beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

Seriously thinking about carmine coco if the price is right.


----------



## dcooney4

I also like that harbor has silver hardware but I don’t know which bag would work for me in that color.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Seriously thinking about carmine coco if the price is right.



Beautiful color and bag...,


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I also like that harbor has silver hardware but I don’t know which bag would work for me in that color.



I don’t remember which styles they offered in Harbor...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I don’t remember which styles they offered in Harbor...


Me either!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Me either!



I think Small Belle and Thompson line..? , don’t remember what else...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think Small Belle and Thompson line..? , don’t remember what else...


Not crazy about the Thompson line. It’s very pretty but not so practical for me. I forgot about small belle . It is has comfortable straps .


----------



## dcooney4

I wonder when they will add to the sale.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder when they will add to the sale.



I don’t know...seem to be dragging their feet on things compared to years prior..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I don’t know...seem to be dragging their feet on things compared to years prior..


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dcooney4

If or when they add to the sale what would you like to see?


----------



## lenie

I am thinking of getting the Metro backpack and can’t decide between the Magnet or Carmine. Which color would you get?


----------



## Reba

lenie said:


> I am thinking of getting the Metro backpack and can’t decide between the Magnet or Carmine. Which color would you get?



Depends..., I love the color of Carmine.., but, if I were concerned with it clashing with different coats/jackets, I would go with Magnet..which is a beautiful alternative to black..a medium gray with personality. But, that pop of color is tempting for such a fun style....


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I am thinking of getting the Metro backpack and can’t decide between the Magnet or Carmine. Which color would you get?



Carmine if you like brights. It’s my favorite red they’ve ever done.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Thank you..outfit was homage (blazer) to Kate Spade [emoji812]️ the day after we heard of her passing. Is sad to think someone who brought us all joy was so sad for so long. RIP



RIP. I just loved her. My first work bag was a Kate Spade. I was obsessed with it and it was perfect.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> View attachment 4093715
> 
> 
> It was doing something weird on the ferry. Now we’re approaching port and the connection is better.



I love the Dawn with the gold hw!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Better lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093325



So pretty! Sophisticated color pairing. Glad you got a great deal too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> If or when they add to the sale what would you like to see?



If gold linen is added to sale, it will be tough for me to resist the Paige. I adore my graphite linen bag. It’s so much more versatile than I expected. I also have my eye on more Carmine.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Dawn with the gold hw!



Me too!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If or when they add to the sale what would you like to see?



I need to be done!  But, I don’t have a red bag anymore... Carmine...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I need to be done!  But, I don’t have a red bag anymore... Carmine...


What color coats in winter would you wear your magnet coco with?


----------



## dcooney4

I dug the photo out someone took of me holding the carmine coco. I only put it on for her for a second because I generally never wear bright red. I love the bag and it has silver hardware but the more I think about it the more I realize the color probably won’t work with my wardrobe. If they would had put it on sale right away I probably would have bought it. Now I am taking the Sale goggles off and really thinking.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I dug the photo out someone took of me holding the carmine coco. I only put it on for her for a second because I generally never wear bright red. I love the bag and it has silver hardware but the more I think about it the more I realize the color probably won’t work with my wardrobe. If they would had put it on sale right away I probably would have bought it. Now I am taking the Sale goggles off and really thinking.



I think it looks beautiful on you. It looks great with your jeans and basic color top. If that is a common type outfit, why would it not work?  Basic color clothing looks great with a pop of color accessory. I was in hair salon last week; a woman there had on simple outfit and was carrying a summery sea glass green tote...it looked beautiful.  Red works as a beautiful pop of color year-round...looks great on you...


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What color coats in winter would you wear your magnet coco with?



Oh goodness, I think it could pair with anything. Navy, black...maybe certain colors would be too much with the burgundy straps?  But, it is such a neutral.  I wore it the other day with a dark grey outfit..looked great..so grey too.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think it looks beautiful on you. It looks great with your jeans and basic color top. If that is a common type outfit, why would it not work?  Basic color clothing looks great with a pop of color accessory. I was in hair salon last week; a woman there had on simple outfit and was carrying a summery sea glass green tote...it looked beautiful.  Red works as a beautiful pop of color year-round...looks great on you...


You really think it looks okay with my hair? My dh thinks it doesn't go so well. For summer I have a lot of light blue clothing and some small printed tops. I still have a lot of plain clothing too, specially for fall winter where it is all plain.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I am sort of hoping they lower the price on damson jorbo. But I find my blue camo to be a bit jangly-tangly with all the clips and straps. I miss Mia’s single, simple, non-removable strap.


----------



## dcooney4

I would like to get one more bag and then take a break and actually use all the bags I have. I have been revamping my bags and getting rid of anything I find I don't pull out to use. I even sent an lv bag to the consignment store.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I am sort of hoping they lower the price in damson jorbo. But I find my blue camo was be a bit jangly-tangly with all the clips and straps. I miss Mia’s single, simple, non-removable strap.


I kind of regret not jumping on damson paige just because I didn't want to have so many multiples of a bag. It was stupid because paige really works great for me with ease of use. I just wanted something a bit more girlie if that makes sense.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You really think it looks okay with my hair? My dh thinks it doesn't go so well. For summer I have a lot of light blue clothing and some small printed tops. I still have a lot of plain clothing too, specially for fall winter where it is all plain.



I think it looks striking on you with your skin/hair. You have to be comfortable though; or you won’t wear. I don’t want to talk you into something.  But, IMO, it looks beautiful on you if you decided. The last red I had was their Poppy..which was much more orange...that probably would not have gone well with your pretty hair; but, Carmine I think is great...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I kind of regret not jumping on damson paige just because I didn't want to have so many multiples of a bag. It was stupid because paige really works great for me with ease of use. I just wanted something a bit more girlie if that makes sense.



There’s a decent chance one will show up in the BST thread on Facebook. 

But I do get what you mean about something more girlie. Paige can look a bit boxy even if she’s very practical.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I am sort of hoping they lower the price on damson jorbo. But I find my blue camo to be a bit jangly-tangly with all the clips and straps. I miss Mia’s single, simple, non-removable strap.



Is your Camo one the new version or old..did you notice the design changed a bit...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Is your Camo one the new version or old..did you notice the design changed a bit...



It’s the old style. The new style should be okay, though, since I no longer need to carry so many things with me whenever I leave the house. For instance, I love the fact that my iPad fits in the back pocket of the old style but I don’t really need to take it with me anymore.


----------



## Reba

By now last year, we were into Summer Weekends... Is that a thing of the past?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> By now last year, we were into Summer Weekends... Is that a thing of the past?



I’ve lost hope on Summer Fridays. I suppose it’s still possible but...doesn’t seem likely at this point.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I’ve lost hope on Summer Fridays. I suppose it’s still possible but...doesn’t seem likely at this point.


Me too! Maybe it’s a good thing. Saves me some money because I won’t buy a summery bag in July.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I’ve lost hope on Summer Fridays. I suppose it’s still possible but...doesn’t seem likely at this point.



Oh well.., their Numbers have increased...don’t need to play games I guess...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Oh well.., their Numbers have increased...don’t need to play games I guess...



They may have other plans in store this summer. Fingers crossed! I was so pleased to see they listened to their customers and launched the Blue Camo Crosby line! Black Crosby with gold hw is coming too!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> They may have other plans in store this summer. Fingers crossed! I was so pleased to see they listened to their customers and launched the Blue Camo Crosby line! Black Crosby with gold hw is coming too!


I know it is early but my favorite are always the fall releases.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I know it is early but my favorite are always the fall releases.



Love Fall bags and weather!!


----------



## Reba

Enter SUMMER10 at checkout for extra 10% off Sale....


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I know it is early but my favorite are always the fall releases.



Me too. Much prefer the fall collection colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been using and enjoying Atmosphere Crosby. This is the lightest color fabric bag I’ve ever used. So far, so good! Love the lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh and just realized my shoes are basically the same color! I cheated and am wearing semi-sneakers in the office today. Shhh! Don’t tell! LOL. Also wearing my new wide leg pants that are such a pleasant surprise. Comfy and cute with a little sweater set and flats, and easily dressed up with a blouse and wedge sandals. I could live in them.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh and just realized my shoes are basically the same color! I cheated and am wearing semi-sneakers in the office today. Shhh! Don’t tell! LOL. Also wearing my new wide leg pants that are such a pleasant surprise. Comfy and cute with a little sweater set and flats, and easily dressed up with a blouse and wedge sandals. I could live in them.
> 
> View attachment 4099594



So cute Luv!  There are so many nice versions of “sneakers”.  Those are great looking with those slacks!  I bet you look better than anyone else with that smart outfit and bag! [emoji295]️[emoji169]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> So cute Luv!  There are so many nice versions of “sneakers”.  Those are great looking with those slacks!  I bet you look better than anyone else with that smart outfit and bag! [emoji295]️[emoji169]


Ditto I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Casual shopping with Jane Satchel I really love it it’s my perfect everyday bag. I find Jane a lil too big for everyday


----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh and just realized my shoes are basically the same color! I cheated and am wearing semi-sneakers in the office today. Shhh! Don’t tell! LOL. Also wearing my new wide leg pants that are such a pleasant surprise. Comfy and cute with a little sweater set and flats, and easily dressed up with a blouse and wedge sandals. I could live in them.
> 
> View attachment 4099594


Love ur shoes and bagPerfect color for summer


----------



## dcooney4

I Wonder if tomorrow they will add new stuff to the sale after the ten percent is over.


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone have a Hayley that could do a mod shot? I think I am leaning towards coco but that damson Hayley is still talking to me, but since there are no returns I would rather not make another mistake.


----------



## Candilea

Hello! I am brand new here, and just made my first MZ Wallace purchase...after a couple weeks of comparing online and reading your reviews, I settled on the small belle (bedford black). Now that I finally bought it, I can't wait for it to arrive! This forum, and all of your posts, opinions, and pictures, were really helpful...thank you!


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone have a Hayley that could do a mod shot? I think I am leaning towards coco but that damson Hayley is still talking to me, but since there are no returns I would rather not make another mistake.



I have one posted in the pics thread on the first page https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mz-wallace-style-size-color-reference-pics-only.855190/


----------



## dcooney4

Candilea said:


> Hello! I am brand new here, and just made my first MZ Wallace purchase...after a couple weeks of comparing online and reading your reviews, I settled on the small belle (bedford black). Now that I finally bought it, I can't wait for it to arrive! This forum, and all of your posts, opinions, and pictures, were really helpful...thank you!


Welcome to the group. I have never owned a Small belle but it is on my list to try. Can’t wait to hear how it works for you.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I have one posted in the pics thread on the first page https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mz-wallace-style-size-color-reference-pics-only.855190/


It looks great on you. Do you find it comfortable as shoulder carry. I had one many years ago but never really wore it as the color was lake and I wore very dark denim then. When I did try it crossbody back then it seemed heavy but it was so long ago and so many bags ago I am not sure if I am even remembering correctly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tua said:


> View attachment 4101748



Looks like the perfect size for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Candilea said:


> Hello! I am brand new here, and just made my first MZ Wallace purchase...after a couple weeks of comparing online and reading your reviews, I settled on the small belle (bedford black). Now that I finally bought it, I can't wait for it to arrive! This forum, and all of your posts, opinions, and pictures, were really helpful...thank you!



Congratulations on your purchase! You chose a gorgeous bag. Can’t wait to hear what you think. Please come back and share with us!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Looks like the perfect size for you!


Yes it is I’m tiny lol


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ack I LOVE the small Crosby with gold. Maybe if it goes on sale during advent.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone have a Hayley that could do a mod shot? I think I am leaning towards coco but that damson Hayley is still talking to me, but since there are no returns I would rather not make another mistake.



I have never had Hayley.., but, Coco, is smaller in length, but same width. The width of Bedford Coco is fine Crossbody..but, the Glazed Linen is more cumbersome. I find I like carrying that version on shoulder with shoulder strap better. The Bedford nylon is so forgiving with it’s “give” that I would think Hayley would be comfortable in straight up nylon.


----------



## Reba

What do you guys think of the new Mini Paige?.., and Mini Crosby?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> What do you guys think of the new Mini Paige?.., and Mini Crosby?



They are cute but unclear how practical they are until I can see in person what they can hold.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> What do you guys think of the new Mini Paige?.., and Mini Crosby?


Did not see them.


----------



## ms p

On the mini bags theme I got the micro Sutton. I think that's the smallest I can go. It fits my umbrella and full size wallet (LV Sarah)


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> On the mini bags theme I got the micro Sutton. I think that's the smallest I can go. It fits my umbrella and full size wallet (LV Sarah)
> 
> View attachment 4106735


Is it a keeper? I think it looks cute.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

ms p said:


> On the mini bags theme I got the micro Sutton. I think that's the smallest I can go. It fits my umbrella and full size wallet (LV Sarah)
> 
> View attachment 4106735



Love this on you! Do find there’s too much hardware with the clips? Or are they sized down proportionally?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> On the mini bags theme I got the micro Sutton. I think that's the smallest I can go. It fits my umbrella and full size wallet (LV Sarah)
> 
> View attachment 4106735


so tiny but love that it can fit a full size wallet and Sarah wallet is pretty big


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Is it a keeper? I think it looks cute.


Yes it's a keeper. Really cute looking  I'm using it as a office run around and luncc bag. 





NamkhaDrolma said:


> Love this on you! Do find there’s too much hardware with the clips? Or are they sized down proportionally?


It's size down quite proportionally  




tua said:


> so tiny but love that it can fit a full size wallet and Sarah wallet is pretty big


My only concern is fitting the wallet inside so glad it works


----------



## dcooney4

Thoughts on red coco vz blue camo Small soho .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thoughts on red coco vz blue camo Small soho .



Is that size Soho available in Blue Camo?  Both are great. Had a Blue Camo bag..was surprisingly versatile. You know I love Coco.  Used my Damask one yesterday. You can’t go wrong..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Is that size Soho available in Blue Camo?  Both are great. Had a Blue Camo bag..was surprisingly versatile. You know I love Coco.  Used my Damask one yesterday. You can’t go wrong..


I keep being patient waiting for coco to comeback and hopefully be on a very good sale. I wish someone near me had the bags to see in person. I went to the store that carries a few of their bags but they only had bags I don’t need at the moment.


----------



## dcooney4

I am trying to find out more info on the bags before I push the buy button.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to find out more info on the bags before I push the buy button.



The only negative re:Coco...., not enjoying it Crossbody with lightweight clothing. Seems too heavy/much.., wore it with coats that way no problem. The leather strap is great though.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The only negative re:Coco...., not enjoying it Crossbody with lightweight clothing. Seems too heavy/much.., wore it with coats that way no problem. The leather strap is great though.


Thanks! Every bit of info helps .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! Every bit of info helps .



You’re welcome.., I think I tend not to wear many bags Crossbody in the Summer..other than mini types..they feel to hot/heavy to me. I dislike the warm weather..so just about anything makes me irritated..probably not Coco’s fault


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You’re welcome.., I think I tend not to wear many bags Crossbody in the Summer..other than mini types..they feel to hot/heavy to me. I dislike the warm weather..so just about anything makes me irritated..probably not Coco’s fault


Crossbody bags in summer can be uncomfortable for sure. I have been wearing a furla bag the last few days, but instead of wearing  it crossbody I wear it as a very long shoulder bag or handheld. Without the padding of a jacket crossbodies can hurt if they are not tiny.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Thoughts on red coco vz blue camo Small soho .


I really like the Soho seems like a great tote. Not sure how small Soho would fit but deff love the regular Soho tote  I usually associate totes with larger sizes and the miniature version of them doesn’t look right to me. I think this is probably why I sold my small Chelsea Tote. Coco is so pretty too. If I can remember correctly the only issue I found with that bag was the depth and a lil too boxy. But it was a very pretty crossbody bag and love it in red


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I really like the Soho seems like a great tote. Not sure how small Soho would fit but deff love the regular Soho tote  I usually associate totes with larger sizes and the miniature version of them doesn’t look right to me. I think this is probably why I sold my small Chelsea Tote. Coco is so pretty too. If I can remember correctly the only issue I found with that bag was the depth and a lil too boxy. But it was a very pretty crossbody bag and love it in red


I have decided to pass on the soho tote for now. I like the clean lines but not the fact that it does not standup by itself. I have bought to many bags that were almost right. So for now I am going to stick to what I have.


----------



## jayjay77

Reba said:


> What do you guys think of the new Mini Paige?.., and Mini Crosby?



I love the mini Crosby! I’ve been considering the small Crosby crossbody but I think the mini may serve my needs better. I’m still undecided but will eagerly await others thoughts on the mini


----------



## songofthesea

Just ordered the Jordan hobo in dawn as my summer bag. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> Just ordered the Jordan hobo in dawn as my summer bag. Looking forward to getting it!


Dawn is my absolute favorite color.


----------



## dcooney4

Carmine coco is not in the sale. Reba do you wear the gold a lot or is it over the top?


----------



## Reba

What happened to Carmine Coco?  Did she get lost on the way to the Sale? Or, did she sell out in a hot minute?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Carmine coco is not in the sale. Reba do you wear the gold a lot or is it over the top?



I wear a lot... if you remember, in dead of Winter, I was afraid it was too much..when snow melted, I felt differently. Everybody loves


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> What happened to Carmine Coco?  Did she get lost on the way to the Sale? Or, did she sell out in a hot minute?


I am so frustrated. I think Hayley might be to heavy. I was really looking forward to a new bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Do you think it is possible they will add red coco?


----------



## Reba

My girlfriend just bought the Abbey Crossbody in the gold Linen this morning. She didn’t get Coco because she is very petite


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you think it is possible they will add red coco?



I think they will...don’t get why it’s not there..I think Hayley is just too big for me. Coco is big enough in width and length. Don’t want anything bigger. Any more would be cumbersome for me at this point. When younger and had to schlep more stuff, maybe..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think they will...don’t get why it’s not there..I think Hayley is just too big for me. Coco is big enough in width and length. Don’t want anything bigger. Any more would be cumbersome for me at this point. When younger and had to schlep more stuff, maybe..


I think I am going to wait. I like the gold but I still am not wearing my gold dansko shoes. I like the gold coco though . Getting the red would really be stepping out of the box but I think I want to do that and it has silver hardware.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am going to wait. I like the gold but I still am not wearing my gold dansko shoes. I like the gold coco though . Getting the red would really be stepping out of the box but I think I want to do that and it has silver hardware.



Sounds like a plan [emoji173]️[emoji523][emoji519][emoji526][emoji257][emoji168][emoji151]...sending positive red thoughts..[emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Uh oh. Damson Jordan now $150. Might have to pull the trigger.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Uh oh. Damson Jordan now $150. Might have to pull the trigger.



Says last week of Sale...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Says last week of Sale...


oh no! Now what!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> oh no! Now what!



Maybe they will add things during the week. You know how they play these games..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Maybe they will add things during the week. You know how they play these games..


I panicked and ordered the gold.


----------



## dcooney4

Now I have to remove the dansko sandals from the consignment pile and really try to break them in. lol.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I panicked and ordered the gold.



Haha...what happens if they add Carmine?  Bonus Coco?


----------



## Reba

I hope you like the Gold..when you first get it..give it a minute. The sheen takes a second..but, it really is great. Nice and versatile and no worries with the coating. Light and Summery


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I hope you like the Gold..when you first get it..give it a minute. The sheen takes a second..but, it really is great. Nice and versatile and no worries with the coating. Light and Summery


I was joking with Dh because of all the craziness this weekend and him backing out of adopting kittens I wanted , I said you want to buy me a bag. He said how much and I told and he said go for it.


----------



## dcooney4

I think the gold will be like the charcoal luster or the gunmetal I used to have. At first I was like omg it is loud and then I wore them so much .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was joking with Dh because of all the craziness this weekend and him backing out of adopting kittens I wanted , I said you want to buy me a bag. He said how much and I told and he said go for it.



My plan was similar..., if Carmine Coco showed up, I don’t really need..but, don’t have a red..and..husband dropped a bomb on a crap obligation trip I have no choice in..figured the cost would be a bag [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My plan was similar..., if Carmine Coco showed up, I don’t really need..but, don’t have a red..and..husband dropped a bomb on a crap obligation trip I have no choice in..figured the cost would be a bag [emoji6]


I am getting really excited for the bag now. If I love it as much as I think I will I might bite the bullet and get the carmine too when and if it shows up.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am getting really excited for the bag now. If I love it as much as I think I will I might bite the bullet and get the carmine too when and if it shows up.



I hope you love.., it has more shine than Gunmetal did..but, in a good way..fits the season; and the red trim plays nice with the linen texture. I think I will look forward to both my linen bags every Summer. Pippa has been great for dress up..or just when I need minimal


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I hope you love.., it has more shine than Gunmetal did..but, in a good way..fits the season; and the red trim plays nice with the linen texture. I think I will look forward to both my linen bags every Summer. Pippa has been great for dress up..or just when I need minimal


At first I thought maybe try pippa to see if I liked the color but I really wanted coco not another tiny bag. Pippa looks very pretty. I actually went to look at your photos before I hit the buy button. I love your style so I went for it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Done. Along with mini blammo Crosby—because DH will be in the US next week and can bring them home for me. Along with the sneakers I ordered. That’s it. No more shopping for me unless it’s a house. And I have to get selling.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> At first I thought maybe try pippa to see if I liked the color but I really wanted coco not another tiny bag. Pippa looks very pretty. I actually went to look at your photos before I hit the buy button. I love your style so I went for it.



Reba does have great style. 

Gold Coco will look beautiful on you, too, DC. Now if only we could get a shot of you both together with your gold Coco’s...


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba does have great style.
> 
> Gold Coco will look beautiful on you, too, DC. Now if only we could get a shot of you both together with your gold Coco’s...


I hope one day we all get to meet in person.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Reba does have great style.
> 
> Gold Coco will look beautiful on you, too, DC. Now if only we could get a shot of you both together with your gold Coco’s...



Ha..you guys are nice...
That would be fun to meet some day. Maybe not dressed like the Bobbsey Twins [emoji133]‍♂️...
My friend and I have so many of the same items, I joke with her that I am going to call and make sure she isn’t at the grocery store , so I know it’s safe to go!  We have same rain coats, several bags, shoes, sneakers...the list is long...ha ha


----------



## songofthesea

What does dawn look like!? So excited!


dcooney4 said:


> Dawn is my absolute favorite color.


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> What does dawn look like!? So excited!


It is a different bag then yours and mine has silver hardware where yours has gold.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> It is a different bag then yours and mine has silver hardware where yours has gold.


Love it so pretty the SH looks so good with dawn. I wish more bags came with SH


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Love it so pretty the SH looks so good with dawn. I wish more bags came with SH


me too!


----------



## dcooney4

I can't wait till my bags come. I hope it is love for both as I told dh there will be no bags coming in for July . I did sell an lv bag at the consignment store so I don't feel financial guilt, but I will be running out of space soon. I might still get a charm or matching slg, but absolutely no bags.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I can't wait till my bags come. I hope it is love for both as I told dh there will be no bags coming in for July . I did sell an lv bag at the consignment store so I don't feel financial guilt, but I will be running out of space soon. I might still get a charm or matching slg, but absolutely no bags.



Glad you are excited!  I had some bag sales earlier this year.., and recently, 15 clothing items have sold from my closet at local consignment..so, that eases guilt. I am done shopping for a long while now. My daughter now has her Dawn wallet, and soon her matching Crossbody Small Abbey; and I will have Carmine Coco. Hope I love that red in person!  Should be a great year-round pop of color!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Glad you are excited!  I had some bag sales earlier this year.., and recently, 15 clothing items have sold from my closet at local consignment..so, that eases guilt. I am done shopping for a long while now. My daughter now has her Dawn wallet, and soon her matching Crossbody Small Abbey; and I will have Carmine Coco. Hope I love that red in person!  Should be a great year-round pop of color!


If you were on the fb group you would see all the gorgeous carmine pictures. One lovely lady even showed coco in carmine styled with different outfits. Beside the message I received from you more then one person tagged me when it appeared in the afternoon. I think coco was meant to be. There was even a count down to see if carmine would show up. lol   I think your daughter is going to love her set.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Uh oh. Damson Jordan now $150. Might have to pull the trigger.


Did you pull the trigger. I seriously thought about this bag a lot. I reached my limit so I could not do it, but I am dying to see pictures of it that are in real life.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If you were on the fb group you would see all the gorgeous carmine pictures. One lovely lady even showed coco in carmine styled with different outfits. Beside the message I received from you more then one person tagged me when it appeared in the afternoon. I think coco was meant to be. There was even a count down to see if carmine would show up. lol   I think your daughter is going to love her set.



Oh my..., here I was thinking I might be out on a red limb all by my lonesome.., I guess not!  Sounds like there are other Coco fans as well!  Great..


----------



## dcooney4

Goldie has arrived and I love it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Did you pull the trigger. I seriously thought about this bag a lot. I reached my limit so I could not do it, but I am dying to see pictures of it that are in real life.



I did. Eeps. I hope it gets to Seattle some time next week while DH is there to receive it and bring it back for me.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Goldie has arrived and I love it.



Sooo pretty. Glad it’s love. I can see why!!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Goldie has arrived and I love it.



You really love?!  So glad you do!! Was lil’ nervous it would take some getting used to...  it really is such a great Summer basic...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You really love?!  So glad you do!! Was lil’ nervous it would take some getting used to...  it really is such a great Summer basic...


It is going to be a great summer bag!


----------



## dcooney4

I finally have a real summer bag again and now it is going to rain the next two days. Ugh!


----------



## dcooney4

This may sound stupid since red is what I really wanted at first. I am liking the gold so much that I wonder if the red will be a let down. The gold easily matches so much of my clothing. I’m still excited about the red but I know the gold will work. Also found a pair of delicate sandals that are gold and tan that I had missed placed last year. Score!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This may sound stupid since red is what I really wanted at first. I am liking the gold so much that I wonder if the red will be a let down. The gold easily matches so much of my clothing. I’m still excited about the red but I know the gold will work. Also found a pair of delicate sandals that are gold and tan that I had missed placed last year. Score!



So happy that you are pleased with Goldie!   The Carmine will Be year-round..you will have plenty of time to enjoy!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I finally have a real summer bag again and now it is going to rain the next two days. Ugh!



The rain can’t hurt that bag!!  You need to not worry so much..if worried about leather strap, use the nylon one if it is pouring...


----------



## dcooney4

No reason to worry after all it is very pretty.  Now if only the rain would go away so I could try them out.


----------



## dcooney4

It’s not just the rain. I don’t want to get in a car in bad weather with my sore ribs.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> No reason to worry after all it is very pretty.  Now if only the rain would go away so I could try them out.



Lucky duck...mine hasn’t come..and, no notification..
She is pretty!  Anxious to see in person; I know how colors are hard to capture in photos...
Glad you are happy.. Rest your ribs. You deserved two pretty bags; and to get them first!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Lucky duck...mine hasn’t come..and, no notification..
> She is pretty!  Anxious to see in person; I know how colors are hard to capture in photos...
> Glad you are happy.. Rest your ribs. You deserved two pretty bags; and to get them first!


It is prettier in real life. It is dreary here so the picture is not great. I actually like the color more then I remembered.


----------



## Reba

My girlfriend got her Glazed Linen Abbey Crossbody today; loved so much, got back online and ordered the same in Coco!  She stopped over, tried my Coco...”not so big..., I am going home to order..”. Addicts..all of us...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My girlfriend got her Glazed Linen Abbey Crossbody today; loved so much, got back online and ordered the same in Coco!  She stopped over, tried my Coco...”not so big..., I am going home to order..”. Addicts..all of us...


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

It is so funny because at first I was rather unsure but I was dying to try Coco. Now I am delighted. Friday should be nice if a little hot but I am going to break out one of my lovely coco’s.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It is so funny because at first I was rather unsure but I was dying to try Coco. Now I am delighted. Friday should be nice if a little hot but I am going to break out one of my lovely coco’s.



After you get a good chance to use Coco, I would like your review vs. Paige...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> After you get a good chance to use Coco, I would like your review vs. Paige...


Will do!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So many mzw in NYC airports! I never see them where I live.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Reba

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So many mzw in NYC airports! I never see them where I live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I see in airports the most too..  Once in a while I spot one in my hair salon or shopping center.


----------



## dcooney4

When I go to NYC they are everywhere but mostly the metro totes. Where I live I have only seen them at the outlets on visitors .


----------



## Reba

...so disappointed...just recently an email. The Dawn Small Abbey Crossbody I ordered a few days ago for my daughter is apparently unavailable!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ...so disappointed...just recently an email. The Dawn Small Abbey Crossbody I ordered a few days ago for my daughter is apparently unavailable!


Oh no! She must be so disappointed.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> ...so disappointed...just recently an email. The Dawn Small Abbey Crossbody I ordered a few days ago for my daughter is apparently unavailable!



Oh no! What a disappointment. Would she be interested in another colour? Would it be worth checking in store?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oh no! She must be so disappointed.



Yes.., and she had a very hard day at camp.., working with atypical kids. Many had a difficult time with the thunderstorms today; now we have lost power just before dinner went in oven..bad day all around...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

What to you guys think of the Crosby fanny pack. I want it. [emoji4]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I have been having bad luck with ecommerce lately. Received some shoes I’d tried on in store that totally didn’t fit when I ordered online for some reason. Had to chase down a dress I ordered that never shipped. They expedited shipment to me—but it they sent a shirt not the dress [emoji849]


----------



## mbmb

NamkhaDrolma said:


> What to you guys think of the Crosby fanny pack. I want it. [emoji4]


I like it. But 2 things I'm not keen on are the loose end of the belt and the buckle in the back (I imagine someone unhooking it from behind and running off with it).  I bought a Le Sportsac one a couple of months ago that addressed those 2 items, black with lightweight brushed metallic hardware.  If I hadn't spent so much time comparison shopping, and if MZ Wallace had put theirs out there sooner, I probably would have bought it.  I have a hard time minimizing my stuff to fit, so I have only used mine twice, slung across my chest (really down to the side, but not at the hips).  It can hold phone, sunglass case, keys, and wallet, just can't fit a water bottle in too. I hope someone posts pics and a review of the MZW one.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Yes.., and she had a very hard day at camp.., working with atypical kids. Many had a difficult time with the thunderstorms today; now we have lost power just before dinner went in oven..bad day all around...


Oh no ! Hope both of you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have been having bad luck with ecommerce lately. Received some shoes I’d tried on in store that totally didn’t fit when I ordered online for some reason. Had to chase down a dress I ordered that never shipped. They expedited shipment to me—but it they sent a shirt not the dress [emoji849]


Ugh! That is so annoying. The fanny pack is growing on me .


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> My girlfriend got her Glazed Linen Abbey Crossbody today; loved so much, got back online and ordered the same in Coco!  She stopped over, tried my Coco...”not so big..., I am going home to order..”. Addicts..all of us...



...update..., now.., she just ordered Carmine Coco too....ha ha.., she’s as bad as me now...


----------



## greycat64

new pattern


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ...update..., now.., she just ordered Carmine Coco too....ha ha.., she’s as bad as me now...


I think it will look great and very patriotic with her dawn wallet.
I ordered Jordan hobo in damson. I hate having a credit sitting around. We have been very naughty.


----------



## dcooney4

greycat64 said:


> View attachment 4116154
> 
> 
> new pattern


People are freaking out a bit because it has a snake on it. I think it is kind of fun and not overly sweet that way.


----------



## mariposa08

I hate the snakes on the floral.


----------



## greycat64

mariposa08 said:


> I hate the snakes on the floral.


but fits with the eden theme.  don't know how the bug fits in though.


----------



## kcmo

I wonder when fall colors will be released....


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think it will look great and very patriotic with her dawn wallet.
> I ordered Jordan hobo in damson. I hate having a credit sitting around. We have been very naughty.



No..my girlfriend ordered the Carmine Coco too. Daughter will hold out for a small Dawn bag to match her wallet

Hope you like your Damson bag!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I hate the snakes on the floral.



Not a fan either. Kinda cute on wallet.., but some of the florals look too Vera Bradley to me..


----------



## Reba

Received my Carmine Coco. Love the color. I like that there is no orange in the red. Reminds me of a red bandanna kind of red..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Received my Carmine Coco. Love the color. I like that there is no orange in the red. Reminds me of a red bandanna kind of red..


I think it is a true red. Very pretty! How are you liking it?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No..my girlfriend ordered the Carmine Coco too. Daughter will hold out for a small Dawn bag to match her wallet
> 
> Hope you like your Damson bag!


I had a tough time deciding. I like the clay color but the small belle says it is two pounds where the damson hobo is quite light. The belle would have had more structured I think but the hobo will work with my dark jeans in fall . I hate having a store credit sitting around so I figured for the small difference I would try a new style for me.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I hate the snakes on the floral.



Mariposa, did you get anything from the Sale this time around?


----------



## sydney529

Liked my black Bedford Coco so much, I ordered one in Carmine.  Price was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Reba

sydney529 said:


> Liked my black Bedford Coco so much, I ordered one in Carmine.  Price was just too good to pass up.



It’s a beauty [emoji7]...glad you are enjoying your black one..


----------



## dcooney4

Coco went out to lunch today! Love this bag.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Coco went out to lunch today! Love this bag.



[emoji7] Hope that means you’re feeling better.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Coco went out to lunch today! Love this bag.



Yay! No selling Coco’s..


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> [emoji7] Hope that means you’re feeling better.


A little bit. I asked him to go somewhere close by so not to much jolting in the car. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dcooney4

I saw that the Jordon hobo should be delivered today. I can't wait. It's funny from the pictures on the website they didn't excite me, but seeing pictures from people who bought it really changed my mind. Someone post a gorgeous shot of small belle. I had to step away . I have not over done it in years like this month. It feels like Christmas. 
Reba -your friend sounds like she is one of us. Three Mz bags in one month. lol


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I saw that the Jordon hobo should be delivered today. I can't wait. It's funny from the pictures on the website they didn't excite me, but seeing pictures from people who bought it really changed my mind. Someone post a gorgeous shot of small belle. I had to step away . I have not over done it in years like this month. It feels like Christmas.
> Reba -your friend sounds like she is one of us. Three Mz bags in one month. lol



I hope you like Jordan Hobo. Damson is one of their best colours IMO. I’m curious to see if I like the older, more square shape with the wider leather strap but narrower CB strap or the new, more EW shape with its modified straps better. One thing with my blue camo Jordan is that I find all the removable straps a bit clanky. But options are good!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I saw that the Jordon hobo should be delivered today. I can't wait. It's funny from the pictures on the website they didn't excite me, but seeing pictures from people who bought it really changed my mind. Someone post a gorgeous shot of small belle. I had to step away . I have not over done it in years like this month. It feels like Christmas.
> Reba -your friend sounds like she is one of us. Three Mz bags in one month. lol



She so is..., even yesterday she was angry at her husband for throwing out a bag of good items..because he thought it was trash..dummy didn’t look inside.., she says...I should go order that Nikki Tote! [emoji35]

Give us an update later today...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Coco went out to lunch today! Love this bag.


Very pretty I kept thinking of the other Coco style bag for some reason. I haven’t been up to date with MZ lately


----------



## dcooney4

Question what is the silver ring for at the tail end of the zipper on Jordan?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Question what is the silver ring for at the tail end of the zipper on Jordan?



Just to hold as you pull zip closed?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Just to hold as you pull zip closed?


I like the bag though the zipper is a bit odd. The color and size is perfect. Though I have to say what took me so long to try Coco. I am staying in miss Goldie today. I can’t believe I am saying this but I have a new favorite.


----------



## dcooney4

Now if the could make in dawn too!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Now if the could make in dawn too!



You know it’s my fave..., I want it in Dawn. My Magnet is another fave.  Love that Coco has the pretty looks of pleats and pockets, the options of straps, and medium size..not small.


----------



## mbmb

I keep looking at the sale page. I regret missing out on a dark colored Coco. I think about small Abbey tote in graphite, and wonder if the low price would counteract the downsides I felt when I paid full price for a bedford one. I'd like to try Nikki tote, but I don't need another big bag, and I don't think n/s works for me. I should just stop and wait for new styles/colors...but those sale prices!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You know it’s my fave..., I want it in Dawn. My Magnet is another fave.  Love that Coco has the pretty looks of pleats and pockets, the options of straps, and medium size..not small.


Now I am hoping they make Coco in more colors. I understand why you grabbed them in every color you could.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I keep looking at the sale page. I regret missing out on a dark colored Coco. I think about small Abbey tote in graphite, and wonder if the low price would counteract the downsides I felt when I paid full price for a bedford one. I'd like to try Nikki tote, but I don't need another big bag, and I don't think n/s works for me. I should just stop and wait for new styles/colors...but those sale prices!


Don’t buy anything you think you might regret. Selling stuff is such a pain.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Now I am hoping they make Coco in more colors. I understand why you grabbed them in every color you could.



Go on their website and write a glowing review and request more!  Hopefully they will pay attention!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Go on their website and write a glowing review and request more!  Hopefully they will pay attention!


Done but I don’t see it. Hopefully I did right. If not I will try tomorrow again tomorrow when I am not on my iPhone.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Done but I don’t see it. Hopefully I did right. If not I will try tomorrow again tomorrow when I am not on my iPhone.



I think they give it a once over first, then it gets posted...


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> I keep looking at the sale page. I regret missing out on a dark colored Coco. I think about small Abbey tote in graphite, and wonder if the low price would counteract the downsides I felt when I paid full price for a bedford one. I'd like to try Nikki tote, but I don't need another big bag, and I don't think n/s works for me. I should just stop and wait for new styles/colors...but those sale prices!



I look at that Abbey Tote...always wanted to try one,  but, weight concerns have kept me away. And, glazed fabric does add even more weight...so, might be another consideration.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I look at that Abbey Tote...always wanted to try one,  but, weight concerns have kept me away. And, glazed fabric does add even more weight...so, might be another consideration.


That is why I didn't get the small belle in clay. It was so pretty and comfortable when I tried it on in store but the weight says 2 pounds . When I put my junk in it then it might get to heavy and truth be told I have to many totes already. Clay is such a pretty color though.


----------



## dcooney4

Broke out my carmine coco today


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone know if Nordstrom typically includes MZW in their Anniversary Sale?


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstrom typically includes MZW in their Anniversary Sale?


They used to but I didn’t see one last time.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> They used to but I didn’t see one last time.



Hmmm, bummer....thanks


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Hmmm, bummer....thanks


It’s possible I just missed it.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> It’s possible I just missed it.



Well I guess I’ll know soon enough! Ha


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Mariposa, did you get anything from the Sale this time around?


I didn't buy anything this time.  I had just bought the dragon fruit bags so I was trying to be good plus I tend to rotate through the same 4 or 5 bags and none of those were on sale.


----------



## mariposa08

kcmo said:


> Does anyone know if Nordstrom typically includes MZW in their Anniversary Sale?


Two years ago they had 3 or 4 bags, but last year they didn't have any.  My guess would be no, but maybe they will surprise us.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I didn't buy anything this time.  I had just bought the dragon fruit bags so I was trying to be good plus I tend to rotate through the same 4 or 5 bags and none of those were on sale.


You were smart. I am sure a lot of bags will be put up for sale for those who over bought or just tried something that didn’t work for them. I love my gold coco but not sure what to wear with my carmine one yet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You were smart. I am sure a lot of bags will be put up for sale for those who over bought or just tried something that didn’t work for them. I love my gold coco but not sure what to wear with my carmine one yet.



This Sale brought me only Carmine Coco for me and a Dawn wallet for my daughter. She loves her wallet. I love the shade of red on Coco, and I know the design of the bag, so I am happy. I had sold my last red shade and had missed having a red..and, this is a better version of color and style of bag..all good.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> This Sale brought me only Carmine Coco for me and a Dawn wallet for my daughter. She loves her wallet. I love the shade of red on Coco, and I know the design of the bag, so I am happy. I had sold my last red shade and had missed having a red..and, this is a better version of color and style of bag..all good.


I really like the shade of red too. I just never wear red so I will have fun planning some outfits for it. The coco shape is just so perfect. Finally a bag that is organized like paige but a bit more girlie. I could see me going for a third if they make it in dawn. I love Bailey but it can be a bit small at times if I am reading a hardcover book. This sale I found stuff that I know I will wear. The best part is I stayed on budget. The only thing I haven't worn yet is my Karli wallet. I know I will though when I wear my tiny bags .


----------



## dcooney4

Damson hobo is now sold out. Wore my carmine coco again today with blue shorts and white top it looked very patriotic.


----------



## Lanine

Does anyone have a bag in the Harbor color? On the website some of the pics look more muted blue gray but some look more blue especially on the suede. Any thoughts on the Thompson satchel bag also? Does it carry similar to the Alice?


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Does anyone have a bag in the Harbor color? On the website some of the pics look more muted blue gray but some look more blue especially on the suede. Any thoughts on the Thompson satchel bag also? Does it carry similar to the Alice?


It’s a beautiful grey with a blue under tone in my opinion and quite lovely!


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> It’s a beautiful grey with a blue under tone in my opinion and quite lovely!


That's exactly the color I was hoping for! Thank you so much. Now just have to decide on the style since the sale seems to be extended a bit.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> That's exactly the color I was hoping for! Thank you so much. Now just have to decide on the style since the sale seems to be extended a bit.



Let us know what you fell for ...


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> Let us know what you fell for ...


My husband actually picked it for me since I couldn't decide but I got the Thompson satchel in Harbor. Hopefully the style will be similar to the Alice which I loved but regrettably sold.


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> My husband actually picked it for me since I couldn't decide but I got the Thompson satchel in Harbor. Hopefully the style will be similar to the Alice which I loved but regrettably sold.



My very first MZ was an Alice...I also regrettably sold...was navy blue with gold hardware, beautiful. It did, somehow, bother my shoulder though. I have looked at this Thompson Satchel and thought it looked like Alice...let us know how it stacks up to her...


----------



## dcooney4

I had an Alice years ago but she was black . I think if it was little Alice I would have kept it. I only wore it a couple of times but I kept hitting people with it when I would turn around.


----------



## Lanine

I hit people with the Alice too! But it's usually men so they don't care as much lol. But now I always squish down my bag with my arm in crowded places. For me the shoulder straps on the Alice tended to slip off whenever the bag wasn't weighed down. I had the pebble and boa Alice, both regretted selling. I'll be getting the thompson satchel on Saturday so I'll be sure to take some pics!


----------



## dcooney4

I wonder if they are going to do summer Fridays since they missed this Friday. I know the new releases are coming out. Probably good if they don't for my wallet. lol


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder if they are going to do summer Fridays since they missed this Friday. I know the new releases are coming out. Probably good if they don't for my wallet. lol



It started end of May last year...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

What MZ bag do you guys use when on vacation especially long distance walking and sightseeing? I used to use Lizzy bc it fits 2 bottles of water(a must) but it was getting so bulky and boxy looking. I really liked my small Sutton too but need an exterior pocket for easy access to things. I can’t believe I just missed the Sale can’t wait for Advent now to come


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

tua said:


> What MZ bag do you guys use when on vacation especially long distance walking and sightseeing? I used to use Lizzy bc it fits 2 bottles of water(a must) but it was getting so bulky and boxy looking. I really liked my small Sutton too but need an exterior pocket for easy access to things. I can’t believe I just missed the Sale can’t wait for Advent now to come



I’ve always used Mia. The old version with the boxed base. Holds a water bottle and small umbrella plus the basic necessities with space for small souvenirs. Jordan Hobo would be very similar.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I finally received my mini Crosby and Damson Jorbo. Love them both!


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> What MZ bag do you guys use when on vacation especially long distance walking and sightseeing? I used to use Lizzy bc it fits 2 bottles of water(a must) but it was getting so bulky and boxy looking. I really liked my small Sutton too but need an exterior pocket for easy access to things. I can’t believe I just missed the Sale can’t wait for Advent now to come



I love look of Small Sutton..., but, have now parted with two because I couldn’t get used to no exterior pocket...
I use Lizzy..I am 5’7”...I remember you saying you are quite petite..maybe that’s why you find it so boxy/clunky...  Namkha’s suggestions may be thinner in width; and may lie closer to body..I would try one of those..or have you looked at the Downtown Crosby?  That might work...


----------



## Lanine

Got my Thompson Satchel in Harbor today! Love the color, it's a muted blue gray that is neutral enough to match most colors. The woven straps are gorgeous but I would have liked it to be a little longer though. One thing that is different is the crossbody strap. It's much wider than previous bags as you can see in the photo. I'm not really liking this new thicker strap since it makes it look bulky and more like luggage straps but it is more comfortable. Overall, it's a keeper!


----------



## dcooney4

Lanine said:


> Got my Thompson Satchel in Harbor today! Love the color, it's a muted blue gray that is neutral enough to match most colors. The woven straps are gorgeous but I would have liked it to be a little longer though. One thing that is different is the crossbody strap. It's much wider than previous bags as you can see in the photo. I'm not really liking this new thicker strap since it makes it look bulky and more like luggage straps but it is more comfortable. Overall, it's a keeper!


I love the look specially with the bird.


----------



## Lanine

dcooney4 said:


> I love the look specially with the bird.


The bird was the first thing I got from the sale, so adorable had to have it!


----------



## Reba

Lanine said:


> Got my Thompson Satchel in Harbor today! Love the color, it's a muted blue gray that is neutral enough to match most colors. The woven straps are gorgeous but I would have liked it to be a little longer though. One thing that is different is the crossbody strap. It's much wider than previous bags as you can see in the photo. I'm not really liking this new thicker strap since it makes it look bulky and more like luggage straps but it is more comfortable. Overall, it's a keeper!



Oh my!  It’s a good thing I didn’t see this photo while Sale was still on!  So, so pretty!  Why is it their photos don’t always represent well?  Is that their Partridge charm?  Also, much cuter!!  Love the whole look...congrats!


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Oh my!  It’s a good thing I didn’t see this photo while Sale was still on!  So, so pretty!  Why is it their photos don’t always represent well?  Is that their Partridge charm?  Also, much cuter!!  Love the whole look...congrats!



Love your pillow too..[emoji6]


----------



## Lanine

Reba said:


> Love your pillow too..[emoji6]


Thanks so much! I love both the color and style. The bird pillow I got lucky and got it on clearance at TJ Max. As you can tell I love birds


----------



## Reba

Go sign up girls!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh my!  It’s a good thing I didn’t see this photo while Sale was still on!  So, so pretty!  Why is it their photos don’t always represent well?  Is that their Partridge charm?  Also, much cuter!!  Love the whole look...congrats!


I agree if I had seen this photo it would have made my decisions even harder.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mini Paige I like even better than Bailey. And at nearly a hundred cheaper I wonder who would buy Bailey anymore?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> View attachment 4125044
> 
> Go sign up girls!



SO excited for this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all, 

I was in NY last week and had a chance to stop by Soho. I got the new Mini Paige and a Dawn Crosby Tote. Very happy with both purchases. 
The Mini Paige is about the same size as Downtown Crosby. It’s smaller than Bailey, and fairly comparable to Sophie, but proportioned differently. Had another great in-store experience with the MZW team! 

I’m ready to see new things. Fingers crossed for something fun this week!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you to all you guys for ur suggestions especially @NamkhaDrolma and @Reba. There’s so many new MZ style bags that I’m not familiar with and I haven’t been up to date with the brand. I think I will have to plan a trip to Nordstrom to try them on and see what fits the bill. From the online pics I really like Jordan hobo, Belle Hobo, Soho tote and Regular Thompson. I’ve been so good with keeping the number of my bags under control and I really don’t want to open up that can of warms lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lanine said:


> Got my Thompson Satchel in Harbor today! Love the color, it's a muted blue gray that is neutral enough to match most colors. The woven straps are gorgeous but I would have liked it to be a little longer though. One thing that is different is the crossbody strap. It's much wider than previous bags as you can see in the photo. I'm not really liking this new thicker strap since it makes it look bulky and more like luggage straps but it is more comfortable. Overall, it's a keeper!


Love this so beautiful


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> View attachment 4125044
> 
> Go sign up girls!


Yay!!! So happy for this since I just missed the sale


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Mini Paige I like even better than Bailey. And at nearly a hundred cheaper I wonder who would buy Bailey anymore?


I would buy it. I have never used the leather strap on my Bailey.


----------



## furbaby119

Need opinions—do you think atmosphere can be used year round or is it too summery? I really want to get the small crossbody and don’t want another black mzw. Torn between ordering or waiting to see what summer weekends brings.


----------



## Stella Blue

Lanine said:


> Got my Thompson Satchel in Harbor today! Love the color, it's a muted blue gray that is neutral enough to match most colors. The woven straps are gorgeous but I would have liked it to be a little longer though. One thing that is different is the crossbody strap. It's much wider than previous bags as you can see in the photo. I'm not really liking this new thicker strap since it makes it look bulky and more like luggage straps but it is more comfortable. Overall, it's a keeper!


I just received the Harbor Thompson hobo.  I love the color and shape.  I dno't like the wide crossbody strap either.  I'll use the wovern leather strap.  I wish it had a back pocket, but otherwise I really like it!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> SO excited for this!



Me too! I was quite good during the sale and only picked up damson Jorbo but I also got mini Crosby at full price. I  now have micro, mini, crossbody, regular, large, and traveler OMG. That’s excessive. I need to sell Traveler but I also want small in Paloma camo because summer weekends have to include that, right?


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me too! I was quite good during the sale and only picked up damson Jorbo but I also got mini Crosby at full price. I  now have micro, mini, crossbody, regular, large, and traveler OMG. That’s excessive. I need to sell Traveler but I also want small in Paloma camo because summer weekends have to include that, right?



Ha ha ha...weren’t you supposed to be downsizing?  Your downsizing is going about as good as mine...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

enjoyed Hayley at the pool today


----------



## idlehen

Hi everyone, I just discovered this brand and I'm really interested in the Micro Sutton and the Micro Crosby. Does the quilted nylon every hot to wear close to your body? Just looking at it reminds of down jackets so I worry it could be a "warm" bag if you get what I mean 

Also does anyone know if Bloomingdales ever includes their stuff in their sales? I have $50 worth of loyalist points to spend and I was hoping to stack that on top of a sale, but so far ever deal Bloomingdales has emailed me excludes MZ Wallace  I was thinking of using the 15% off first time signup discount to buy the Sutton from MZ Wallace's site then using the $50 on the Crosby from Bloomingdales. Or do you guys think I should hold out for something from Bloomingdales? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ha ha ha...weren’t you supposed to be downsizing?  Your downsizing is going about as good as mine...


It seems every time I down size I end up replacing with something else. I am at about the same number as I when I started the year.


----------



## dcooney4

idlehen said:


> Hi everyone, I just discovered this brand and I'm really interested in the Micro Sutton and the Micro Crosby. Does the quilted nylon every hot to wear close to your body? Just looking at it reminds of down jackets so I worry it could be a "warm" bag if you get what I mean
> 
> Also does anyone know if Bloomingdales ever includes their stuff in their sales? I have $50 worth of loyalist points to spend and I was hoping to stack that on top of a sale, but so far ever deal Bloomingdales has emailed me excludes MZ Wallace  I was thinking of using the 15% off first time signup discount to buy the Sutton from MZ Wallace's site then using the $50 on the Crosby from Bloomingdales. Or do you guys think I should hold out for something from Bloomingdales? Thanks in advance!


Bloomingdales rarely if ever puts them on sale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Me too! I was quite good during the sale and only picked up damson Jorbo but I also got mini Crosby at full price. I  now have micro, mini, crossbody, regular, large, and traveler OMG. That’s excessive. I need to sell Traveler but I also want small in Paloma camo because summer weekends have to include that, right?



Fingers crossed for you! I’m the same re: Crosby. I’m resigned to having all or almost all the styles. Trying to keep it to one color apiece. I’ve sold and rebought both Traveller and the Tote. Just keeping them this time!


----------



## dcooney4

I am crazy about my gold coco! I keep pulling her out. I try to rotate with my other bags often but I just got her and she has been worn three times already. Do you force yourself to rotate your bags ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am crazy about my gold coco! I keep pulling her out. I try to rotate with my other bags often but I just got her and she has been worn three times already. Do you force yourself to rotate your bags ?



Have been stuck in this one too.., goes with everything. Not fighting it..., it’s Summer; Linen will eventually be locked [emoji357] up in this New England closet for a long time...


----------



## idlehen

dcooney4 said:


> Bloomingdales rarely if ever puts them on sale.


Dang that sucks, I'll go ahead and take advantage of the 15% off for the email signup then. Thanks!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ha ha ha...weren’t you supposed to be downsizing?  Your downsizing is going about as good as mine...



Oh goodness. Well, I have identified the bags to be sold. I just have to get around to actually listing them. So much lazy. 



idlehen said:


> Hi everyone, I just discovered this brand and I'm really interested in the Micro Sutton and the Micro Crosby. Does the quilted nylon every hot to wear close to your body? Just looking at it reminds of down jackets so I worry it could be a "warm" bag if you get what I mean



I get what you mean and why you might think that, but I don’t find the quilted nylon hot at all. Especially in the sizes you’re looking at. The backpack maybe. But not the crossbodies. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I’m the same re: Crosby. I’m resigned to having all or almost all the styles. Trying to keep it to one color apiece. I’ve sold and rebought both Traveller and the Tote. Just keeping them this time!



LOL! Which Crosby style do you NOT have? I don’t have Downtown, Small, tote, or the belt bag. 



dcooney4 said:


> I am crazy about my gold coco! I keep pulling her out. I try to rotate with my other bags often but I just got her and she has been worn three times already. Do you force yourself to rotate your bags ?



So glad you’re loving this one. I try to rotate a bit because I like all of them and want to use them. But usually I rotate among a subset.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been trying to rotate in my non mz bags as sort of an exercise. When I really don't want to use a bag then I have been giving it to the consignment shop. Some bags I have found a renewed fondness for once I have used them. Trying to get to a point where all my bags get worn. A couple of weeks ago I saw that even though the weather was good I still had no desire to wear my lv speedy 25 in azur. I used to just never sell the more expensive bags but have decided I am not a museum so if I don't want to wear it needs to get out of my closet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been trying to rotate in my non mz bags as sort of an exercise. When I really don't want to use a bag then I have been giving it to the consignment shop. Some bags I have found a renewed fondness for once I have used them. Trying to get to a point where all my bags get worn. A couple of weeks ago I saw that even though the weather was good I still had no desire to wear my lv speedy 25 in azur. I used to just never sell the more expensive bags but have decided I am not a museum so if I don't want to wear it needs to get out of my closet.



I think this is one of the reasons I favor this brand..., I don’t ever feel like these bags are too precious or fussy to use. They are practical. I also think of them as beautiful, but, they are also beautifully functional.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think this is one of the reasons I favor this brand..., I don’t ever feel like these bags are too precious or fussy to use. They are practical. I also think of them as beautiful, but, they are also beautifully functional.


I agree with 100%


----------



## idlehen

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I get what you mean and why you might think that, but I don’t find the quilted nylon hot at all. Especially in the sizes you’re looking at. The backpack maybe. But not the crossbodies.


Thanks! That's good to know! I want to use them on my trip next week but I'm going to southern California where it gets quite warm so I was worried the bag will make things a bit too cozy haha. I just ordered yesterday so hopefully they arrive in time!


----------



## mariposa08

I LOVE the new crosby wallets!  I really want to order one, but I so don't need another wallet!  Small, square, zip around wallets are my favorite style though!!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the new crosby wallets!  I really want to order one, but I so don't need another wallet!  Small, square, zip around wallets are my favorite style though!!



I didn't realize in comes in 3 size. Silver hw and red interior too. Really pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I LOVE the new crosby wallets!  I really want to order one, but I so don't need another wallet!  Small, square, zip around wallets are my favorite style though!!



Same! I love them. They look so lightweight!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> LOL! Which Crosby style do you NOT have? I don’t have Downtown, Small, tote, or the belt bag.



I don’t have the Small, Mini or the Belt Bag. I have the Traveler, Large, Regular, Tote, Downtown and Micro. I don’t really use the Micro much but hate to sell it because it’s the only bag that can be used for stadium concerts, etc. The Downtown was useful when I was recently in NY, but kind of too small. I may size up to the Small when rewards points are issued.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I don’t have the Small, Mini or the Belt Bag. I have the Traveler, Large, Regular, Tote, Downtown and Micro. I don’t really use the Micro much but hate to sell it because it’s the only bag that can be used for stadium concerts, etc. The Downtown was useful when I was recently in NY, but kind of too small. I may size up to the Small when rewards points are issued.


When are rewards issued? I keep thinking about a mini soho.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> When are rewards issued? I keep thinking about a mini soho.



I think August 1?


----------



## dcooney4

I was bad today. I ordered something I needed for my outdoor shows. It was not mz but tumi. I would prefer to have bought a fun mz but this is what I needed as far as shape ,size and color for these work events. What is crazy is I keep thinking is for the price I could have been close to my soho with the points.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was bad today. I ordered something I needed for my outdoor shows. It was not mz but tumi. I would prefer to have bought a fun mz but this is what I needed as far as shape ,size and color for these work events. What is crazy is I keep thinking is for the price I could have been close to my soho with the points.



Was it the Tumi on Anniversary Sale?  If so, which color did you get?


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> I don’t have the Small, Mini or the Belt Bag. I have the Traveler, Large, Regular, Tote, Downtown and Micro. I don’t really use the Micro much but hate to sell it because it’s the only bag that can be used for stadium concerts, etc. The Downtown was useful when I was recently in NY, but kind of too small. I may size up to the Small when rewards points are issued.


I'm obsessed with trying the downtown lol.  I have the crosby cross body and I love it so now I'm convinced I NEED the downtown. I have the small and I haven't even used it yet-- I need to though because I'm sure it's great!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Was it the Tumi on Anniversary Sale?  If so, which color did you get?


Yes the tumi in Blue camo is what I got. I thought that would hide dirt the best.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> Yes the tumi in Blue camo is what I got. I thought that would hide dirt the best.


I shouldn't have looked!    Love the blue camo and the pink!


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I shouldn't have looked!    Love the blue camo and the pink!


The pink is gorgeous! I needed a dark color because I almost always wear dark jeans or capris to these events.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I think this is one of the reasons I favor this brand..., I don’t ever feel like these bags are too precious or fussy to use. They are practical. I also think of them as beautiful, but, they are also beautifully functional.



Totally agree. 



idlehen said:


> Thanks! That's good to know! I want to use them on my trip next week but I'm going to southern California where it gets quite warm so I was worried the bag will make things a bit too cozy haha. I just ordered yesterday so hopefully they arrive in time!



I hope you get them in time! Let us know what you think. 



LuvAllBags said:


> I don’t have the Small, Mini or the Belt Bag. I have the Traveler, Large, Regular, Tote, Downtown and Micro. I don’t really use the Micro much but hate to sell it because it’s the only bag that can be used for stadium concerts, etc. The Downtown was useful when I was recently in NY, but kind of too small. I may size up to the Small when rewards points are issued.



They keep issuing more style so that helpfully tips the ratio of have to don’t have toward something more reasonable 

How do your use cases differ for large vs. Traveller? Large for work and traveller for actual trips?



dcooney4 said:


> I was bad today. I ordered something I needed for my outdoor shows. It was not mz but tumi. I would prefer to have bought a fun mz but this is what I needed as far as shape ,size and color for these work events. What is crazy is I keep thinking is for the price I could have been close to my soho with the points.



Pics, please!!


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get them in time! Let us know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> They keep issuing more style so that helpfully tips the ratio of have to don’t have toward something more reasonable
> 
> How do your use cases differ for large vs. Traveller? Large for work and traveller for actual trips?
> 
> 
> 
> Pics, please!!


I will when it arrives.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yes the tumi in Blue camo is what I got. I thought that would hide dirt the best.



I like the dark hardware on this color combo...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> I don’t have the Small, Mini or the Belt Bag. I have the Traveler, Large, Regular, Tote, Downtown and Micro. I don’t really use the Micro much but hate to sell it because it’s the only bag that can be used for stadium concerts, etc. The Downtown was useful when I was recently in NY, but kind of too small. I may size up to the Small when rewards points are issued.



I decided today that I don’t need micro and mini. Mini carries much more comfortably for me and has just enough space. Micro has always felt tight and I don’t use the card slots. Another one for the chopping block.


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I decided today that I don’t need micro and mini. Mini carries much more comfortably for me and has just enough space. Micro has always felt tight and I don’t use the card slots. Another one for the chopping block.



I guess..., but, that is when Micro is best..., when you do use the card slots. License, credit card. Then maybe a bit of cash if necessary in zip pocket. Bare minimum essentials..., it’s a keeper for me. I like for super casual. Maybe days when I am trying to hit a walking path and the market for dinner ingredients..


----------



## Reba

...not impressed with first Summer Special


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> I guess..., but, that is when Micro is best..., when you do use the card slots. License, credit card. Then maybe a bit of cash if necessary in zip pocket. Bare minimum essentials..., it’s a keeper for me. I like for super casual. Maybe days when I am trying to hit a walking path and the market for dinner ingredients..



Yup, I normally carry keys, cards, cash, and phone in it. But I have cards and cash down to a tiny card pocket anyway. It’s just a touch too big for the front pocket. Taking cards out and moving them into micro’s slots would be a guaranteed way for me to lose or forget a card. Just know that about myself. So phone and card pocket go in main compartment and keys in front pocket. They fit fine but access just feels restrictive to me. 

Mini feels just that much roomier for those items. And I can include a foldable nylon shopper since Victoria banned plastic bags and mandated charges for paper bags in shops effective Jul 1. Mini stays positioned right on my hip without sliding to my front or back body and the strap never slides up my shoulder to rub against my neck even when I’m on the trails. 

I get  why micro hits the spot for so many people   Just think I’m not using it optimally and mini is the better option for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ...not impressed with first Summer Special


I have this wristlet and it is the only one I really like, but I don’t need another.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yup, I normally carry keys, cards, cash, and phone in it. But I have cards and cash down to a tiny card pocket anyway. It’s just a touch too big for the front pocket. Taking cards out and moving them into micro’s slots would be a guaranteed way for me to lose or forget a card. Just know that about myself. So phone and card pocket go in main compartment and keys in front pocket. They fit fine but access just feels restrictive to me.
> 
> Mini feels just that much roomier for those items. And I can include a foldable nylon shopper since Victoria banned plastic bags and mandated charges for paper bags in shops effective Jul 1. Mini stays positioned right on my hip without sliding to my front or back body and the strap never slides up my shoulder to rub against my neck even when I’m on the trails.
> 
> I get  why micro hits the spot for so many people   Just think I’m not using it optimally and mini is the better option for me.


That is why there are so many sizes as we all have different needs. When you know something isn’t working it’s best just to get it out.


----------



## dcooney4

It arrived today! Took a quick picture. Will check it out tomorrow when my headache  goes away.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> It arrived today! Took a quick picture. Will check it out tomorrow when my headache  goes away.



Looks cute..
Sorry to hear you have a headache. Mine is in my neck and base of skull right now. Hate Summer.  Feel better...


----------



## furbaby119

Reba said:


> ...not impressed with first Summer Special


I agree. I don't want to spend all that money to get a pouch. I would rather have a really good discount on wallet or bag


----------



## Wetherly

LuvAllBags said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I’m the same re: Crosby. I’m resigned to having all or almost all the styles. Trying to keep it to one color apiece. I’ve sold and rebought both Traveller and the Tote. Just keeping them this time!


So you have the Crosby in all of those styles? I'm a newbie to MZ Wallace and can't figure out where to start. I have the soho tote in small camouflage . Sutton in BRIGHT CAMOFLAGE now where do I go next?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Looks cute..
> Sorry to hear you have a headache. Mine is in my neck and base of skull right now. Hate Summer.  Feel better...


Hope you feel better soon too!  It is not love on this one but it will be great for what I need it for. The strap is a bit thinner than the bag it is replacing but the bit of extra space will make it work better. I would have preferred to buy the mini soho but that would not for work this.  Hoping when my points are available. I can get it then.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Wetherly said:


> So you have the Crosby in all of those styles? I'm a newbie to MZ Wallace and can't figure out where to start. I have the soho tote in small camouflage . Sutton in BRIGHT CAMOFLAGE now where do I go next?



Sounds like you love camo! Maybe one of the navy Crosby’s. I have mini and absolutely love it.


----------



## Reba

Did you guys see the pre-order Ginger color in Bedford?  That lining tho [emoji7]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Did you guys see the pre-order Ginger color in Bedford?  That lining tho [emoji7]


I think I see one in your future.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think I see one in your future.



...no I don’t think so...I like, but, not the styles for me..


----------



## dcooney4

If someone were to gift you any bag of your choice from Mz what would it be?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> If someone were to gift you any bag of your choice from Mz what would it be?



Crosby Traveler in Dawn. I do a bit of travel..car distance.., would love for weekends away. Also, have to travel with husband several times a year on business. But, I wouldn’t spend the money myself on this piece; even though would love to have...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Crosby Traveler in Dawn. I do a bit of travel..car distance.., would love for weekends away. Also, have to travel with husband several times a year on business. But, I wouldn’t spend the money myself on this piece; even though would love to have...


I was thinking something from that line too, but I wouldn't have a clue which one.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> If someone were to gift you any bag of your choice from Mz what would it be?


crosby backpack


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Sounds like you love camo! Maybe one of the navy Crosby’s. I have mini and absolutely love it.


I saw a picture of your camo Jordon hobo yesterday and it is stunning. I missed the mz camo at a good price so I jumped when I saw the camo in the other bag. I haven't used it yet. I went to the outlets before I ordered it and the fabric on felt nice and thick . When mine arrived I wasn't crazy about the fabric, so yesterday I went back to the outlet and felt their camo bag again { it was a slightly different style but same company} and it is definitely different. Do they make cheaper versions for that yearly sale at Nordies? The pockets system would work well I am just not crazy about it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I'm obsessed with trying the downtown lol.  I have the crosby cross body and I love it so now I'm convinced I NEED the downtown. I have the small and I haven't even used it yet-- I need to though because I'm sure it's great!



I like the Downtown! So far I like almost everything from the Crosby line.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I shouldn't have looked!    Love the blue camo and the pink!



This is a fabulous bag! Love the pink!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> They keep issuing more style so that helpfully tips the ratio of have to don’t have toward something more reasonable
> 
> How do your use cases differ for large vs. Traveller? Large for work and traveller for actual trips?



Yes, for the most part. Large is perfect for work but sometimes I can downsize to medium. Traveller is my airplane carryon of the moment, but I’ve also been using it for work if I have an extra jumbo crap-toting day. 

I’m starting to think about selling more of my Bedford bags. I’m pretty much only using Crosbys!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I decided today that I don’t need micro and mini. Mini carries much more comfortably for me and has just enough space. Micro has always felt tight and I don’t use the card slots. Another one for the chopping block.



Good call. I am wondering the same. Micro isn’t super functional for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Yup, I normally carry keys, cards, cash, and phone in it. But I have cards and cash down to a tiny card pocket anyway. It’s just a touch too big for the front pocket. Taking cards out and moving them into micro’s slots would be a guaranteed way for me to lose or forget a card. Just know that about myself. So phone and card pocket go in main compartment and keys in front pocket. They fit fine but access just feels restrictive to me.
> 
> Mini feels just that much roomier for those items. And I can include a foldable nylon shopper since Victoria banned plastic bags and mandated charges for paper bags in shops effective Jul 1. Mini stays positioned right on my hip without sliding to my front or back body and the strap never slides up my shoulder to rub against my neck even when I’m on the trails.
> 
> I get  why micro hits the spot for so many people   Just think I’m not using it optimally and mini is the better option for me.



Agree with this. Even paired back to bare essentials, I still have bulky car keys and sunglasses on top of a phone and a few cards. I also always need kleenex. So...maybe mini instead of micro.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wetherly said:


> So you have the Crosby in all of those styles? I'm a newbie to MZ Wallace and can't figure out where to start. I have the soho tote in small camouflage . Sutton in BRIGHT CAMOFLAGE now where do I go next?



Yes! I am loving the Crosby line. If you have a Soho tote and a Sutton, I recommend trying a Crosby style in a size that fills a gap in your bag wardrobe. Maybe in a smaller cross-body size that can be paired with your larger bags?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Did you guys see the pre-order Ginger color in Bedford?  That lining tho [emoji7]




The lining is awesome but those painted handles will be a problem. I don’t understand why they keep doing painted metallic leather. It’s delicate and the paint rubs off quickly. They will get a lot of complaints and returns/exchanges. This happened with the dark blue Advent Jane Satchels. Super pretty at first but not for long. Hoping we see fun lining in another line as they continue to roll out fall.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dcooney4 said:


> If someone were to gift you any bag of your choice from Mz what would it be?



Mini Crosby in Black with gold hardware!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Mini Crosby in Black with gold hardware!


Wow Crosby bags are so popular. Do they hold up as well as the Bedford?


----------



## dcooney4

It’s rather quiet in here . What’s everyone using this week? I pulled my back so I haven’t been going anywhere and I am throughly bored. Would love to see everyone’s beautiful bags.


----------



## shortA

dcooney4 said:


> It’s rather quiet in here . What’s everyone using this week? I pulled my back so I haven’t been going anywhere and I am throughly bored. Would love to see everyone’s beautiful bags.



I’m using my classic black Bedford Jane this week. First MZW bag I ever bought. I saw them online, but just couldn’t bring myself to spend that much $ without seeing them in real life. Luckily the Nordstrom near my work had them. I just remember being blown away at how gorgeous (and practical!) this Jane was! Still love it; I think it’ll always be my favorite MZW.


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I’m using my classic black Bedford Jane this week. First MZW bag I ever bought. I saw them online, but just couldn’t bring myself to spend that much $ without seeing them in real life. Luckily the Nordstrom near my work had them. I just remember being blown away at how gorgeous (and practical!) this Jane was! Still love it; I think it’ll always be my favorite MZW.
> 
> View attachment 4136751


I always love the look of Jane.


----------



## dcooney4

I decided to keep the tumi. It is super light weight and has a great pocket system.  What other brands besides Mz are you into?


----------



## ms p

I'm using the black regular Crosby this week. Hope u are feeling better [emoji272][emoji813]️[emoji120]


dcooney4 said:


> It’s rather quiet in here . What’s everyone using this week? I pulled my back so I haven’t been going anywhere and I am throughly bored. Would love to see everyone’s beautiful bags.


I think it's always great to decide to keep a bag we own [emoji4]. I like Longchamp and Rabeanco. I also on/off look at Coach and Kipling [emoji813]️


dcooney4 said:


> I decided to keep the tumi. It is super light weight and has a great pocket system.  What other brands besides Mz are you into?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I saw a picture of your camo Jordon hobo yesterday and it is stunning. I missed the mz camo at a good price so I jumped when I saw the camo in the other bag. I haven't used it yet. I went to the outlets before I ordered it and the fabric on felt nice and thick . When mine arrived I wasn't crazy about the fabric, so yesterday I went back to the outlet and felt their camo bag again { it was a slightly different style but same company} and it is definitely different. Do they make cheaper versions for that yearly sale at Nordies? The pockets system would work well I am just not crazy about it.



Are you asking about Tumi’s camo? I don’t really know much about Tumi. Bummer that the bag you ordered doesn’t feel as high quality, though. Can you return it?

ETA: Never mind! I just saw your more recent post.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree with this. Even paired back to bare essentials, I still have bulky car keys and sunglasses on top of a phone and a few cards. I also always need kleenex. So...maybe mini instead of micro.



Mini would be perfect for these items.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to keep the tumi. It is super light weight and has a great pocket system.  What other brands besides Mz are you into?



I have a few Balenciaga’s that I won’t part with but I have no plans to buy any more at this price point. 

The other brand I like is Porter from Japan.


----------



## lenie

dcooney4 said:


> If someone were to gift you any bag of your choice from Mz what would it be?



Crosby backpack in atmosphere


----------



## ms p

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have a few Balenciaga’s that I won’t part with but I have no plans to buy any more at this price point.
> 
> The other brand I like is Porter from Japan.


Porter is popular in Singapore in recent years


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have a few Balenciaga’s that I won’t part with but I have no plans to buy any more at this price point.
> 
> The other brand I like is Porter from Japan.


I don't think I have ever heard of Porter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have a few Balenciaga’s that I won’t part with but I have no plans to buy any more at this price point.
> 
> The other brand I like is Porter from Japan.



Same! I have a 2004 Balenciaga Chevre Twiggy in Marron (like the color of cinnamon). I LOVE it. Rarely use it but it’s not going anywhere. Won’t buy more but still love this bag. I’d love to find an old Chevre City in good shape but they’re becoming rare.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Wow Crosby bags are so popular. Do they hold up as well as the Bedford?



I love my Crosby bags and I am not hard on bags so they are wearing well. But the oxford fabric can pill, pull or wear over time if you are rough on bags. I’ve had my black large metro forever and it’s taken a beating, including with airline baggage handlers, in bad weather, etc. It still looks great and it’s been at least 7 years. I love, love this fabric.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I love my Crosby bags and I am not hard on bags so they are wearing well. But the oxford fabric can pill, pull or wear over time if you are rough on bags. I’ve had my black large metro forever and it’s taken a beating, including with airline baggage handlers, in bad weather, etc. It still looks great and it’s been at least 7 years. I love, love this fabric.


I bought a preloved mini metro and I love it. I am very gentle on bags. I have not had any problems at all with it.


----------



## dcooney4

I changed my mind on the camo bag. I am just not crazy about it. The fabric makes a crunchy sound when I touch it. I will keep my old one till I find something I truly love. I don’t want to use it and then be stuck with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here’s the Mini Soho. I don’t like the wide cb strap that came with it so I’m using other black MZ straps. It pairs nicely with the chain strap, the short Smabbey leather strap, the long leather Crosby strap and the typical-width cb straps. Glad I have several black MZ bags with the gold hw, as I can interchange all the straps. 

It’s comparable in size to Smutton but with more organization. It is floppy when empty so I’m using a structured pouch inside for all my little items, and it works perfectly to keep it standing up. It holds a ton! Full size ipad fits. I can get my wallet, large pouch and ipad in with room to spare. Phone fits in exterior pocket with lots of extra room.  







It has two exterior pockets at the top, on either side of the main compartment. They zip closed and are spacious! 




Paired with Crosby Traveler and Small Ines for work. 




It’s larger than a Small Short Handle Lonchamp Le Pliage.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba, I think you might like the Mini Soho. It is a great size and I can’t believe how much it holds.


----------



## shortA

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s the Mini Soho. I don’t like the wide cb strap that came with it so I’m using other black MZ straps. It pairs nicely with the chain strap, the short Smabbey leather strap, the long leather Crosby strap and the typical-width cb straps. Glad I have several black MZ bags with the gold hw, as I can interchange all the straps.
> 
> It’s comparable in size to Smutton but with more organization. It is floppy when empty so I’m using a structured pouch inside for all my little items, and it works perfectly to keep it standing up. It holds a ton! Full size ipad fits. I can get my wallet, large pouch and ipad in with room to spare. Phone fits in exterior pocket with lots of extra room.
> 
> It has two exterior pockets at the top, on either side of the main compartment. They zip closed and are spacious!
> 
> Paired with Crosby Traveler and Small Ines for work.
> 
> It’s larger than a Small Short Handle Lonchamp Le Pliage.



I love, love, love this! I was most likely going to use my points toward a mini Soho (since I love the big Soho so much), but wasn't completely sold--now I am! That they released it w/gold hardware is one of the things that won me over. I just love it. And it looks awesome w/that strap. Thanks so much for posting pics!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shortA said:


> I love, love, love this! I was most likely going to use my points toward a mini Soho (since I love the big Soho so much), but wasn't completely sold--now I am! That they released it w/gold hardware is one of the things that won me over. I just love it. And it looks awesome w/that strap. Thanks so much for posting pics!!



Sure thing! I was also really happy for the gold hw.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s the Mini Soho. I don’t like the wide cb strap that came with it so I’m using other black MZ straps. It pairs nicely with the chain strap, the short Smabbey leather strap, the long leather Crosby strap and the typical-width cb straps. Glad I have several black MZ bags with the gold hw, as I can interchange all the straps.
> 
> It’s comparable in size to Smutton but with more organization. It is floppy when empty so I’m using a structured pouch inside for all my little items, and it works perfectly to keep it standing up. It holds a ton! Full size ipad fits. I can get my wallet, large pouch and ipad in with room to spare. Phone fits in exterior pocket with lots of extra room.
> 
> View attachment 4137638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137639
> 
> 
> It has two exterior pockets at the top, on either side of the main compartment. They zip closed and are spacious!
> 
> View attachment 4137641
> 
> 
> Paired with Crosby Traveler and Small Ines for work.
> 
> View attachment 4137650
> 
> 
> It’s larger than a Small Short Handle Lonchamp Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 4137651


I love this! What kind of pouch are you using to keep it up right?


----------



## dcooney4

I wonder what this weekends deal will be?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I love this! What kind of pouch are you using to keep it up right?



Thanks! Right now I’m using a large coated canvas Burberry pouch. Because it’s coated, it stands up on its own and therefore helps the bag stand up. But any large pouch would do as long as the pouch has enough stuff in it. I also have a large nylon Coach pouch from the outlet that works well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder what this weekends deal will be?



Yes! Hope it’s better than last week.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Same! I have a 2004 Balenciaga Chevre Twiggy in Marron (like the color of cinnamon). I LOVE it. Rarely use it but it’s not going anywhere. Won’t buy more but still love this bag. I’d love to find an old Chevre City in good shape but they’re becoming rare.



I have a Day (marigold), a Hobo (vert foncé), and a Velo (blueish silver). All chèvre! They are all unicorns for me so in the collection to stay. But there’s nothing more I need from this brand. 

I hope you find a City to love. What colour would you want?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s the Mini Soho. I don’t like the wide cb strap that came with it so I’m using other black MZ straps. It pairs nicely with the chain strap, the short Smabbey leather strap, the long leather Crosby strap and the typical-width cb straps. Glad I have several black MZ bags with the gold hw, as I can interchange all the straps.
> 
> It’s comparable in size to Smutton but with more organization. It is floppy when empty so I’m using a structured pouch inside for all my little items, and it works perfectly to keep it standing up. It holds a ton! Full size ipad fits. I can get my wallet, large pouch and ipad in with room to spare. Phone fits in exterior pocket with lots of extra room.
> 
> View attachment 4137638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137639
> 
> 
> It has two exterior pockets at the top, on either side of the main compartment. They zip closed and are spacious!
> 
> View attachment 4137641
> 
> 
> Paired with Crosby Traveler and Small Ines for work.
> 
> View attachment 4137650
> 
> 
> It’s larger than a Small Short Handle Lonchamp Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 4137651



Love the interchangeable straps! Sounds like it holds a lot. I was thinking about the small camo Soho so the shorter straps would fit over the should—as a replacement for Smutton.


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s the Mini Soho. I don’t like the wide cb strap that came with it so I’m using other black MZ straps. It pairs nicely with the chain strap, the short Smabbey leather strap, the long leather Crosby strap and the typical-width cb straps. Glad I have several black MZ bags with the gold hw, as I can interchange all the straps.
> 
> It’s comparable in size to Smutton but with more organization. It is floppy when empty so I’m using a structured pouch inside for all my little items, and it works perfectly to keep it standing up. It holds a ton! Full size ipad fits. I can get my wallet, large pouch and ipad in with room to spare. Phone fits in exterior pocket with lots of extra room.
> 
> View attachment 4137638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137639
> 
> 
> It has two exterior pockets at the top, on either side of the main compartment. They zip closed and are spacious!
> 
> View attachment 4137641
> 
> 
> Paired with Crosby Traveler and Small Ines for work.
> 
> View attachment 4137650
> 
> 
> It’s larger than a Small Short Handle Lonchamp Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 4137651


Thanks for the pics and review. The vs Longchamp pic is really useful for me. 

Someone saw a mzw post on Instagram about Soho tote. Speculation is something from the Soho line for today's summer Friday?


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I have a Day (marigold), a Hobo (vert foncé), and a Velo (blueish silver). All chèvre! They are all unicorns for me so in the collection to stay. But there’s nothing more I need from this brand.
> 
> I hope you find a City to love. What colour would you want?



You have great Bals! I remember that Marigold Day. It’s dreamy! I always loved Vert Fonce. Velo is an awesome and really useful style. 

Good question on color...not sure? If I plan to keep it forever, probably one of the good browns or greens. I love Bal dark greens.


----------



## Reba

I don’t want a Sample with an X through the inside tag.., but some good deals..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I don’t want a Sample with an X through the inside tag.., but some good deals..


I didn't know what you were talking about so I checked my email. Then I checked the site when I did not see anything in my email. I am not a fan of sample bags that have marker x's on them either. I do like the red but as I have discovered with my coco I don't reach for it like I do with other colors. I would love the mini soho in dawn and for that I would even deal with an X at that price.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep looking at the sale. Sales are so addicting but the things I like I already have something similar. Love the angus pouch but I have the ink studded one that still looks brand new. Did you all pick anything up?


----------



## shortA

I bought the mini Soho tote "Jester red." Not a huge fan of that color name! haha I"m afraid that implies that it will be crazy bright, but thought I'd take a chance. I also threw in an Angus pouch in pomegranate. I'm always nervous w/these types of sales that I'll get a notice that it's not actually coming. So, fingers crossed!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

That Orange small Soho is so tempting but I so don't do orange. I wish it was in Jester red at least


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the sale. Sales are so addicting but the things I like I already have something similar. Love the angus pouch but I have the ink studded one that still looks brand new. Did you all pick anything up?


Think I'm skipping this one still waiting for this year's fall colors and new releases.


----------



## ms p

I'm glad I saw the special late and most items are sold out. 

I like the soho bags - left mini red and small orange now. Tempted to get both. But I have a red bag already. I was also looking to buy the black with g/hw mini Soho with rewards points. I have wanted to try an orange bag so maybe just that errr ... I cannot decide I shall go do laundry first lol


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm glad I saw the special late and most items are sold out.
> 
> I like the soho bags - left mini red and small orange now. Tempted to get both. But I have a red bag already. I was also looking to buy the black with g/hw mini Soho with rewards points. I have wanted to try an orange bag so maybe just that errr ... I cannot decide I shall go do laundry first lol


I am trying to be good. I only really want a mini soho. I like my red coco more and don’t need a second red bag.


----------



## ms p

I decided to just get orange small Soho. While I re-visit mzw website red mini Soho was already sold out. Best was while checking out via paypal orange small Soho sold out haha. So no bag for me unless they restock [emoji14]


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to be good. I only really want a mini soho. I like my red coco more and don’t need a second red bag.


I think Coco has a more feminine look and is more interesting. 

Soho is simple and easy to carry. We can find similar design from other brands easily.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I think Coco has a more feminine look and is more interesting.
> 
> Soho is simple and easy to carry. We can find similar design from other brands easily.


I still like the mini soho but I would like it in black with silver hardware. Hopefully when we get our points I can do it, unless they add something new that I cannot live with out . Lol


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I still like the mini soho but I would like it in black with silver hardware. Hopefully when we get our points I can do it, unless they add something new that I cannot live with out . Lol


It's supposed to be 3 days while stock last. I do think they will restock or add new stuff? It's kinda funny since they published as 3 days event but it actually only lasted 4-6 hours or just left with 2 items for the next 2.5 days


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Think I'm skipping this one still waiting for this year's fall colors and new releases.


Fall colours are usually fab. The Nov/Dec sale + advert is the worst thing for my wallet [emoji55]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Fall colours are usually fab. The Nov/Dec sale + advert is the worst thing for my wallet [emoji55]


That’s exactly what I’m waiting for Thanksgiving sale and Advent specials lol


----------



## dcooney4

I asked in another thread how to style a red bag as I rarely wear my red coco or my red lv speedy even though I adore them. I got some nice suggestions like black bottoms and a white with black print top or shades of grey. How do you style your red bags other then the nautical red ,white and blue. When I am back on my feet more I want to pick up some clothes . I actually don't own any black pants that fit.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I asked in another thread how to style a red bag as I rarely wear my red coco or my red lv speedy even though I adore them. I got some nice suggestions like black bottoms and a white with black print top or shades of grey. How do you style your red bags other then the nautical red ,white and blue. When I am back on my feet more I want to pick up some clothes . I actually don't own any black pants that fit.



My wardrobe is primarily black, navy and gray so I wear red bags with everything, even certain shades of green. I won’t wear them with purple, orange, yellow or shades of green that clash. But I rarely wear bright colors. I prefer darks and neutrals so I can do whatever I want with shoes, bags, jewelry. 

If you wear neutrals like tans, taupes, etc, red looks amazing with them. Black/white combos, navy, gray, cream...any neutral.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The sample X’s don’t bother me, and those prices can’t be beat. I scooped up several of the Boucle Crosby items. I’ve always liked the print and previously had in Smutton, which just doesn’t work for me. Really pleased to get them all for less than the cost of one full price bag. 

I passed on the red Mini Soho but was tempted. I haven’t moved out of my black one since I got it. It has been perfect for my needs all week. Holding out for Camo next.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I asked in another thread how to style a red bag as I rarely wear my red coco or my red lv speedy even though I adore them. I got some nice suggestions like black bottoms and a white with black print top or shades of grey. How do you style your red bags other then the nautical red ,white and blue. When I am back on my feet more I want to pick up some clothes . I actually don't own any black pants that fit.



Wore mine last night... some ankle length jeans with a little fringe at bottom, a red sandal and a blue and white stripe blouse that has some off shoulder detail..was cute

I have worn with white pants and light blue top..., I guess this is typical of Summer..and with navy top with white pant. Not too worried about it. I think in Fall and Winter other wardrobe options will naturally come up


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> My wardrobe is primarily black, navy and gray so I wear red bags with everything, even certain shades of green. I won’t wear them with purple, orange, yellow or shades of green that clash. But I rarely wear bright colors. I prefer darks and neutrals so I can do whatever I want with shoes, bags, jewelry.
> 
> If you wear neutrals like tans, taupes, etc, red looks amazing with them. Black/white combos, navy, gray, cream...any neutral.


Your colors are what I tend to wear in fall. Perhaps that is the solution.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Wore mine last night... some ankle length jeans with a little fringe at bottom, a red sandal and a blue and white stripe blouse that has some off shoulder detail..was cute
> 
> I have worn with white pants and light blue top..., I guess this is typical of Summer..and with navy top with white pant. Not too worried about it. I think in Fall and Winter other wardrobe options will naturally come up


I think the reason it hasn’t been working is for the first time I bought a lot of pastel printed tops this summer that the gold coco . But you and LuvAllBags have given me some good ideas. I think also it is going to go better with my fall wardrobe too.


----------



## mariposa08

I ordered the mini crosby wallet and it is going back. The front card slots are short so the card sticks up and blocks the cards behind it.  When I put everything in the wallet I can't get into the coin pocket and I had to take everything out of the wallet to get my coins out.  The zippers are not smooth and actually quite difficult to zip. 
The small crosby wallet might be better since it has a different set up with the cards and a coin pocket on the inside, but it's the same size as my coach and kate spade wallets so I don't have any need for it.


----------



## mariposa08

Couple pictures


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the mini crosby wallet and it is going back. The front card slots are short so the card sticks up and blocks the cards behind it.  When I put everything in the wallet I can't get into the coin pocket and I had to take everything out of the wallet to get my coins out.  The zippers are not smooth and actually quite difficult to zip.
> The small crosby wallet might be better since it has a different set up with the cards and a coin pocket on the inside, but it's the same size as my coach and kate spade wallets so I don't have any need for it.



Disappointing..., thanks for letting us know though...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mariposa08 said:


> Couple pictures



Good intel. Sorry it didn’t work out.


----------



## greycat64

mariposa08 said:


> I ordered the mini crosby wallet and it is going back. The front card slots are short so the card sticks up and blocks the cards behind it.  When I put everything in the wallet I can't get into the coin pocket and I had to take everything out of the wallet to get my coins out.  The zippers are not smooth and actually quite difficult to zip.
> The small crosby wallet might be better since it has a different set up with the cards and a coin pocket on the inside, but it's the same size as my coach and kate spade wallets so I don't have any need for it.


I have the same problem with the Karli, which I bought during the sale since I just couldn't resist the price.  In general, I am not a fan of vertical card slots.


----------



## dcooney4

greycat64 said:


> I have the same problem with the Karli, which I bought during the sale since I just couldn't resist the price.  In general, I am not a fan of vertical card slots.


I have not even tried my Karli yet. I keep rotating between Kristina wallet and a tumi wallet. I am sorry to hear Karli isn’t working for you.


----------



## dcooney4

I am no longer afraid to take my Mz bags in a bit of drizzle but we have been having torrential rain and I just can’t take my beautiful Mz bags out in this. Today and yesterday I am wearing my Orla Kiely backpack.


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> I have not even tried my Karli yet. I keep rotating between Kristina wallet and a tumi wallet. I am sorry to hear Karli isn’t working for you.


Thanks.  I see the Kristina has vertical slots too.  They are spaced out okay?  Maybe it's my stubby fingers...


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone have a metro pouch? Wondering what you use it for. 

I do think it’s practical for travel but also see mention of using it as a clutch which I’m wondering about. Hmmm, do any of you really use it as a clutch? I’ve thought about trying to order the LV Pochette that comes with the Neverfull to use as a grab and go (my Neverfull is seven years old and didn’t come with one) but then I discovered the Metro pouch and how useful it could be. 

Would love feedback from those of you who own one. Thx!


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Does anyone have a metro pouch? Wondering what you use it for.
> 
> I do think it’s practical for travel but also see mention of using it as a clutch which I’m wondering about. Hmmm, do any of you really use it as a clutch? I’ve thought about trying to order the LV Pochette that comes with the Neverfull to use as a grab and go (my Neverfull is seven years old and didn’t come with one) but then I discovered the Metro pouch and how useful it could be.
> 
> Would love feedback from those of you who own one. Thx!


I have the lv pouch that comes with my neverful and have never used it. I actually leave it home when I use my neverful so I am no help at all.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I have the lv pouch that comes with my neverful and have never used it. I actually leave it home when I use my neverful so I am no help at all.



LOL! Thanks.....it seems quite small/flat doesn’t it!? Been looking at YouTube videos to get an idea of what can fit.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> LOL! Thanks.....it seems quite small/flat doesn’t it!? Been looking at YouTube videos to get an idea of what can fit.


What do you want to fit in it? I have the gift with purchase pouch/wristlet from mz that I do use because it is soft and can fit quite a bit.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> What do you want to fit in it? I have the gift with purchase pouch/wristlet from mz that I do use because it is soft and can fit quite a bit.



Let’s see.....wipes, LV cles (canvas one), iPhone 6s (will upgrade to something bigger in Sep), tissues, keys, lipstick

Those are my essential grab and go items.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Nice summer offer and loving the small Crosby but no funds!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Many seem unimpressed with the Summer Friday offer but I think $50 off is pretty great! Since they only have sales twice a year and some styles (ahem, Crosby line) never go on sale, it’s a nice opportunity to get something that wouldn’t otherwise be discounted.


----------



## lovemybabes

I grabbed the Jester Red Mini Soho. 

I have been a Hayley fan for years, and Sutton...but I needed a switch. I really like it! 


I also really want to try a Crosby. I am not sure about the size though.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Let’s see.....wipes, LV cles (canvas one), iPhone 6s (will upgrade to something bigger in Sep), tissues, keys, lipstick
> 
> Those are my essential grab and go items.


It closes but does not look great. That is iPhone 5 in pictures. Needed my 7 to take them. I had no wipes but they would not have fit anyway. Hope it helps.


----------



## dcooney4

lovemybabes said:


> I grabbed the Jester Red Mini Soho.
> 
> I have been a Hayley fan for years, and Sutton...but I needed a switch. I really like it!
> View attachment 4145955
> 
> I also really want to try a Crosby. I am not sure about the size though.


Very pretty!


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Many seem unimpressed with the Summer Friday offer but I think $50 off is pretty great! Since they only have sales twice a year and some styles (ahem, Crosby line) never go on sale, it’s a nice opportunity to get something that wouldn’t otherwise be discounted.


I agree.  Crosby never goes on sale and this is $50 off plus  you get mzw rewards!   I'm considering the large crosby.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I get 20% off because I'm international. Which would be €60 off a €295 small Crosby so €235 and definitely not bad. Not that I'm dreaming about doing that or anything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I agree.  Crosby never goes on sale and this is $50 off plus  you get mzw rewards!   I'm considering the large crosby.



I love my Large Crosby. One of my favorite bags.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> It closes but does not look great. That is iPhone 5 in pictures. Needed my 7 to take them. I had no wipes but they would not have fit anyway. Hope it helps.



Just catching up as I was away for the weekend....THANK YOU for taking the time to do this....very kind of you. Hmmm, a bit of a squash indeed. Bummer. I’d considered the LV Daily Pouch too which is much roomier. My mom just got one and it’s really a beauty. Also quite pricey but it’s definitely a step up from the Neverfull pouch. Ugh, I need to make up my mind!

From the Neverfull pouch to MZ Wallace’s pouch, back to the LV Daily Pouch! I have issues! LOL!


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Just catching up as I was away for the weekend....THANK YOU for taking the time to do this....very kind of you. Hmmm, a bit of a squash indeed. Bummer. I’d considered the LV Daily Pouch too which is much roomier. My mom just got one and it’s really a beauty. Also quite pricey but it’s definitely a step up from the Neverfull pouch. Ugh, I need to make up my mind!
> 
> From the Neverfull pouch to MZ Wallace’s pouch, back to the LV Daily Pouch! I have issues! LOL!


Why not try an Mz pouch to see if it would even work for you or an even less expensive one to try it out. If you still want an lv one later you could always use them as  the Mz or less expensive one for makeup or storage. I actually prefer my Mz  pouch wristlet to the lv pouch.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> Why not try an Mz pouch to see if it would even work for you or an even less expensive one to try it out. If you still want an lv one later you could always use them as  the Mz or less expensive one for makeup or storage. I actually prefer my Mz  pouch wristlet to the lv pouch.



It’s certainly an idea. Pity MZW doesn’t offer a wristlet now. The metro pouch actually looks a bit large to use as a clutch.


----------



## shortA

kcmo said:


> It’s certainly an idea. Pity MZW doesn’t offer a wristlet now. The metro pouch actually looks a bit large to use as a clutch.


I agree, the Metro pouch seems too large for a clutch, though they certainly market it that way! I have a small Metro pouch, which they sadly don’t offer anymore, and it is the perfect size for phone, small wallet, lip balm, compact, keys and even my glasses case. If you ever see one of those, I highly recommend it. It was $35 regular price. I hope that someday they sell them again!


----------



## kcmo

shortA said:


> I agree, the Metro pouch seems too large for a clutch, though they certainly market it that way! I have a small Metro pouch, which they sadly don’t offer anymore, and it is the perfect size for phone, small wallet, lip balm, compact, keys and even my glasses case. If you ever see one of those, I highly recommend it. It was $35 regular price. I hope that someday they sell them again!



Thx....the small sounds more practical as a grab and go! Silly they wouldn’t offer it as a regular item.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kcmo said:


> Thx....the small sounds more practical as a grab and go! Silly they wouldn’t offer it as a regular item.



I think they actually do offer it pretty regularly. It just sells out really quickly. I expect we’ll see it again with one of the waves of fall releases.


----------



## shortA

LuvAllBags said:


> I think they actually do offer it pretty regularly. It just sells out really quickly. I expect we’ll see it again with one of the waves of fall releases.



Yay! Glad to hear this. I hope to see it again soon!


----------



## starkfan

shortA said:


> I agree, the Metro pouch seems too large for a clutch, though they certainly market it that way! I have a small Metro pouch, which they sadly don’t offer anymore, and it is the perfect size for phone, small wallet, lip balm, compact, keys and even my glasses case. If you ever see one of those, I highly recommend it. It was $35 regular price. I hope that someday they sell them again!


I've used the full-sized Metro pouch as a clutch of sorts a handful of times, but (1) primarily only because my grab-and-go items are still pretty bulky (eg a long continental wallet that's usually stuffed to the gills, a key pouch containing both my car key fob and a bunch of house keys), and (2) when I've used the Metro pouch that way, I usually also fold it in half lengthwise so that it carries more comfortably as a 'clutch' (still 13" long, but at least more like 5-6" in height!). I have to say, since buying a Penelope pouch/wristlet from Massaccesi, though, that has become more of a go-to grab-and-go clutch for me, because it fits the same essentials but isn't as unwieldy as a clutch compared to the Metro pouch (the Penelope measures around 9.5" by 7", with a couple inches in depth too).



LuvAllBags said:


> I think they actually do offer it pretty regularly. It just sells out really quickly. I expect we’ll see it again with one of the waves of fall releases.


I've been trying to get hold of a small Metro pouch for awhile now, but yep, it does keep selling out really quickly! I've noticed that they also release it in fewer colours generally, though, so that might feed into why demand usually exceeds supply for the small Metro pouch too...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Accessorized


----------



## dcooney4

Points should be given tomorrow. I am still contemplating the mini soho. I wanted the silver hardware but also the red lining is gorgeous with the gold. You all know me pretty well at this point so do you have any other suggestions? What are you going do to do with your points?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Points should be given tomorrow. I am still contemplating the mini soho. I wanted the silver hardware but also the red lining is gorgeous with the gold. You all know me pretty well at this point so do you have any other suggestions? What are you going do to do with your points?



I worry about mini soho being a little in lacking structure. You, like me, tend to like neater/tidier look (?)..., not slouchy...but, Luv did say if you use the right pouches it’s good..

I am going to save mine for some Navy or Purple


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I worry about mini soho being a little in lacking structure. You, like me, tend to like neater/tidier look (?)..., not slouchy...but, Luv did say if you use the right pouches it’s good..
> 
> I am going to save mine for some Navy or Purple


This is true I do prefer structure. I will have to think on it some more. I do have some purse organizers that are not being used. I sold one of my speedy‘s that might make it more structured but I will loose easy access to the pocket‘s of the bag itself.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> This is true I do prefer structure. I will have to think on it some more. I do have some purse organizers that are not being used. I sold one of my speedy‘s that might make it more structured but I will loose easy access to the pocket‘s of the bag itself.



Is really cute though. I like the Black with gold hw and that pop of red interior..so classic. 
The other thought I had..this is just about same size as Metro Mini..don’t you have that in black?.., maybe not anymore; similar bags (?)...(says the girl with countless duplicates of handbags [emoji6])


----------



## jill39

I’m completely new to MZ Wallace.  Have never seen these cute bags in person.  I’m thinking of the small Sutton either in magnet, black or the summer print.  Any suggestions?  Anything I should know about the Sutton?  I am thinking of using this bag for travel and as a work bag. TIA!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Is really cute though. I like the Black with gold hw and that pop of red interior..so classic.
> The other thought I had..this is just about same size as Metro Mini..don’t you have that in black?.., maybe not anymore; similar bags (?)...(says the girl with countless duplicates of handbags [emoji6])


You are right I do still have the mini metro. I was thinking that because it is handheld only they were different. What kind of blue or purple bag are you hoping for?


----------



## dcooney4

jill39 said:


> I’m completely new to MZ Wallace.  Have never seen these cute bags in person.  I’m thinking of the small Sutton either in magnet, black or the summer print.  Any suggestions?  Anything I should know about the Sutton?  I am thinking of using this bag for travel and as a work bag. TIA!


As long as you don't need to carry a computer it is a great bag. Super light weight with lots of pockets inside. It does not have an outside pocket though. I love that it can change its shape too.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Many seem unimpressed with the Summer Friday offer but I think $50 off is pretty great! Since they only have sales twice a year and some styles (ahem, Crosby line) never go on sale, it’s a nice opportunity to get something that wouldn’t otherwise be discounted.



Also agreed! Almost nothing has gotten me to act until $50 off. Got a small Crosby Crossbody which is one of several I’d been eying and even though a Rag and Bone WoC has surprised me with being absolutely perfect for my needs, it seemed obvious to me I needed the small xbody. Loved it immediately, though the longest strap feels too wide so am trying with a Sophie xbody strap or possibly an Abby (small) Crossbody strap (but mine is pink and don’t particularly want to pair it with the black bag).

Someone mentioned how it can fit into larger bags due to its smooth profile. It’s brilliant. Here, the small Crossbody Crossbody (holding its two shorter straps, just a bit less than what I’d carry in it) inside a small Belle with a 12.1” laptop, notebook, all Belle pockets in use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Also agreed! Almost nothing has gotten me to act until $50 off. Got a small Crosby Crossbody which is one of several I’d been eying and even though a Rag and Bone WoC has surprised me with being absolutely perfect for my needs, it seemed obvious to me I needed the small xbody. Loved it immediately, though the longest strap feels too wide so am trying with a Sophie xbody strap or possibly an Abby Crossbody (small) strap (but mine is pink and don’t particularly want to pair it with the black bag).
> 
> Someone mentioned how it can fit into larger bags due to its smooth profile. It’s brilliant. Here, the small Crossbody Crossbody (holding its two shorter straps, just a bit less than what I’d carry in it) inside a small Belle with a 12.1” laptop, notebook, all Belle pockets in use.
> 
> View attachment 4150307



Love this! It’s fabulous that it fits nicely into a larger bag. I hear you about the new wider cb straps...I don’t like them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jill39 said:


> I’m completely new to MZ Wallace.  Have never seen these cute bags in person.  I’m thinking of the small Sutton either in magnet, black or the summer print.  Any suggestions?  Anything I should know about the Sutton?  I am thinking of using this bag for travel and as a work bag. TIA!



Welcome! The Small Sutton is adorable and very popular. It holds much more than you’d expect and easily wipes clean if needed. It’s so cute hand carried and can also be unclipped on the sides and carried cross-body. You can’t go wrong with any of the colors you mentioned. Magnet is awesome and goes with everything. If you get it, let us know how you like it!


----------



## estrie

jill39 said:


> I’m completely new to MZ Wallace.  Have never seen these cute bags in person.  I’m thinking of the small Sutton either in magnet, black or the summer print.  Any suggestions?  Anything I should know about the Sutton?  I am thinking of using this bag for travel and as a work bag. TIA!



As dcooney noted, a bit small for any laptop, but if you don’t mind it sticking out... This was a lightweight laptop, and the super lightweight small Sutton was perfect that day. Bag can be frustratingly unstructured at times but it’s less an issue in the small. 



View attachment 4150312


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Points should be given tomorrow. I am still contemplating the mini soho. I wanted the silver hardware but also the red lining is gorgeous with the gold. You all know me pretty well at this point so do you have any other suggestions? What are you going do to do with your points?





Reba said:


> I worry about mini soho being a little in lacking structure. You, like me, tend to like neater/tidier look (?)..., not slouchy...but, Luv did say if you use the right pouches it’s good..
> 
> I am going to save mine for some Navy or Purple





dcooney4 said:


> This is true I do prefer structure. I will have to think on it some more. I do have some purse organizers that are not being used. I sold one of my speedy‘s that might make it more structured but I will loose easy access to the pocket‘s of the bag itself.





Reba said:


> Is really cute though. I like the Black with gold hw and that pop of red interior..so classic.
> The other thought I had..this is just about same size as Metro Mini..don’t you have that in black?.., maybe not anymore; similar bags (?)...(says the girl with countless duplicates of handbags [emoji6])




The Mini Soho has no structure on its own. You’ll need to used a structured pouch like an LV or another coated canvas option, or a small organizer. I necessarily don’t put everything in my pouch, but just having it in the bag gives it structure. I put all the little loose things in it that I don’t want knocking around in my bag. 

None of the Sohos have any structure actually. They are floppy bags so their structure solely depends on what’s inside.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> The Mini Soho has no structure on its own. You’ll need to used a structured pouch like an LV or another coated canvas option, or a small organizer. I necessarily don’t put everything in my pouch, but just having it in the bag gives it structure. I put all the little loose things in it that I don’t want knocking around in my bag.
> 
> None of the Sohos have any structure actually. They are floppy bags so their structure solely depends on what’s inside.


When you don't use it do you store it folded or stuffed? Are they less structured then a Sutton?


----------



## LuvAllBags

It’s rewards time! There’s nothing in my list atm so I’m waiting to see what’s released for fall. Other brands are releasing gorgeous shades ranging from dark red to deep burgundy, and from teal to dark greens. These are my colors! Fingers crossed for some amazing dark jewel tones. Nothing appealed to me from the last collection.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You are right I do still have the mini metro. I was thinking that because it is handheld only they were different. What kind of blue or purple bag are you hoping for?



Not sure..  I tend to prefer Bedford bags; and gold hw. Love Navy and don’t have a good one right now. No purple either.., but, could be swayed by another beautiful Fall color...my favorite Season!  Can’t wait to [emoji112] goodbye to Summer


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not sure..  I tend to prefer Bedford bags; and gold hw. Love Navy and don’t have a good one right now. No purple either.., but, could be swayed by another beautiful Fall color...my favorite Season!  Can’t wait to [emoji112] goodbye to Summer


I love fall as my favorite fashion season.


----------



## jill39

Thank you all for your help!  I really appreciate it! [emoji4]. I’m just debating between black and magnet!


----------



## mariposa08

I think I'm going to get the crosby backpack with rewards.  I have a bunch of notes at nordstrom and was thinking downtown crosby from there.  My only hesitation is because all my crosby bags are/will be black.  I love the black, but it does make they all seem the same just in different sizes.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> When you don't use it do you store it folded or stuffed? Are they less structured then a Sutton?


Mine is a small Soho, but it should be the same. It folds flat, no stuffing needed IMO.


----------



## dcooney4

jill39 said:


> Thank you all for your help!  I really appreciate it! [emoji4]. I’m just debating between black and magnet!


Either would be nice. Magnet is a great grey.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I think I'm going to get the crosby backpack with rewards.  I have a bunch of notes at nordstrom and was thinking downtown crosby from there.  My only hesitation is because all my crosby bags are/will be black.  I love the black, but it does make they all seem the same just in different sizes.


As long as you are sure you will wear them all. You could also look at it as coordinated luggage and bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not sure..  I tend to prefer Bedford bags; and gold hw. Love Navy and don’t have a good one right now. No purple either.., but, could be swayed by another beautiful Fall color...my favorite Season!  Can’t wait to [emoji112] goodbye to Summer


I have gone back to wearing mostly Bedford bags since the sale.


----------



## dcooney4

Today's weekend special is not for me. I prefer a good sale. I took a look at my Jordan hobo that I will break out in the fall. The color is so pretty. It is still completely wrapped up. When I finally get to use it I will be pulling a brand new bag out of the closet. It will feel like a gift . I have worn my gold coco repeatedly. It's funny because the gold is quite blingy and I have no trouble wearing and yet the red I don't wear. Do you have any bags that you really like but find that you are not wearing them? If so what is it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Today's weekend special is not for me. I prefer a good sale. I took a look at my Jordan hobo that I will break out in the fall. The color is so pretty. It is still completely wrapped up. When I finally get to use it I will be pulling a brand new bag out of the closet. It will feel like a gift . I have worn my gold coco repeatedly. It's funny because the gold is quite blingy and I have no trouble wearing and yet the red I don't wear. Do you have any bags that you really like but find that you are not wearing them? If so what is it?



Summer is tough. I don’t switch bags around like I do the rest of the year. This Summer has been mainly Gold Coco, Mini Crosby, and my butterfly Barrington Gifts Tote.  Peppered in with a few other; but I endure Summer rather than enjoy. Come Fall, I will have fun switching it up again often!  
I think I have whittled my bags down to ones I truly love to reach for...

Today’s Special not for me either...


----------



## estrie

Thank goodness for some great perspective from this thread! The allure of “never to be back again” is strong. Except “other” colors will be very similar, have already existed (amethyst|damson, though amethyst seems slightly brighter), and these bags will probably show up in a sale sometime in the future...


----------



## Minne Bags

I’m tempted by this weekend’s special. I’ve been wanting a red small Sutton or small metro and was bummed when they didn’t release a Carmine one. Now, I’m thinking about either Poppy or Maroon.  I tend carry a red-ish bag to get into the “holiday” spirit (Valentine’s Day, Chinese New Year, Fourth of July, Christmas) 

Any thoughts on which color? Poppy or Maroon?


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> I’m tempted by this weekend’s special. I’ve been wanting a red small Sutton or small metro and was bummed when they didn’t release a Carmine one. Now, I’m thinking about either Poppy or Maroon.  I tend carry a red-ish bag to get into the “holiday” spirit (Valentine’s Day, Chinese New Year, Fourth of July, Christmas)
> 
> Any thoughts on which color? Poppy or Maroon?



Oddly, I have had both of these in the past; and since sold. I enjoyed both..Poppy is orange..great for Summer. Maroon is beautiful for Fall and Winter. I only sold because I really miss outside pockets when I carry Small Sutton. I think I like Maroon a bit more only because more year-round versatile.


----------



## estrie

estrie said:


> Thank goodness for some great perspective from this thread! The allure of “never to be back again” is strong. Except “other” colors will be very similar, have already existed (amethyst|damson, though amethyst seems slightly brighter), and these bags will probably show up in a sale sometime in the future...



Can’t seem to edit my previous.

Suppose Sale counts as “being available” but then they’d be sitting on stock, so it still may be in a warehouse/sample sale. As long as they don’t burn all their excess stock like super expensive brands do.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Oddly, I have had both of these in the past; and since sold. I enjoyed both..Poppy is orange..great for Summer. Maroon is beautiful for Fall and Winter. I only sold because I really miss outside pockets when I carry Small Sutton. I think I like Maroon a bit more only because more year-round versatile.



Hey, Reba! Thank you for your thoughts. Hmm, I’d probably be happier with Maroon. Poppy didn’t look that orange on my screen. But it sounds like I couldn’t pull it off year round. Oh how I wish that style came in Carmine! Now that’s a beautiful red.


----------



## dcooney4

Just received the mini soho. I really like it. I just need to go over it throughly but at a quick check it looks good. I immediately tried out the spare organizer I had and I think it works . Photo is taken with the bag empty except for the organizer. What do you think?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Picked up a micro Sutton  so cute and light and fits everything you need. Hope they make it in loooots of colors!


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> Just received the mini soho. I really like it. I just need to go over it throughly but at a quick check it looks good. I immediately tried out the spare organizer I had and I think it works . Photo is taken with the bag empty except for the organizer. What do you think?



I like it!! Will this be an everyday bag or a grab-n-go running errands bag?


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> I like it!! Will this be an everyday bag or a grab-n-go running errands bag?


Probably and both and rainy day. I love the thick fabric.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Picked up a micro Sutton  so cute and light and fits everything you need. Hope they make it in loooots of colors!


How tall are you? I liked the look on line but not sure it would work on me.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Just received the mini soho. I really like it. I just need to go over it throughly but at a quick check it looks good. I immediately tried out the spare organizer I had and I think it works . Photo is taken with the bag empty except for the organizer. What do you think?


I like it congrats! [emoji813]️

The organizer is purseket? I had one. I like the gussetted and flap pockets. Strangely it's not available in USA anymore.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> How tall are you? I liked the look on line but not sure it would work on me.


The micro Sutton strap is long. Let me know if u want the length.


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> Hey, Reba! Thank you for your thoughts. Hmm, I’d probably be happier with Maroon. Poppy didn’t look that orange on my screen. But it sounds like I couldn’t pull it off year round. Oh how I wish that style came in Carmine! Now that’s a beautiful red.


My vote is maroon [emoji813]️ but both are pretty.


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> Thank goodness for some great perspective from this thread! The allure of “never to be back again” is strong. Except “other” colors will be very similar, have already existed (amethyst|damson, though amethyst seems slightly brighter), and these bags will probably show up in a sale sometime in the future...


I happened to have a amethyst vs damson pic [emoji4]


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have gone back to wearing mostly Bedford bags since the sale.


I still prefer Bedford although it's heavier and resell value generally seems worse vs Oxford.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> Probably and both and rainy day. I love the thick fabric.



Perfect! [emoji173]️ Enjoy!


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> My vote is maroon [emoji813]️ but both are pretty.



Thanks, Ms P! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The micro Sutton strap is long. Let me know if u want the length.


That would be awesome as that is what I am thinking as a future purchase. Thanks in advance


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> That would be awesome as that is what I am thinking as a future purchase. Thanks in advance


Welcome [emoji4] I think u own mulberry Paige? I took pics beside mulberry Paige for reference. Hope it helps [emoji4]

Micro Sutton strap drop:
-Shortest drop 16"
-Longest drop 26"
-Total strap length 44.5" excluding the hook closure hardware


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Welcome [emoji4] I think u own mulberry Paige? I took pics beside mulberry Paige for reference. Hope it helps [emoji4]
> 
> Micro Sutton strap drop:
> -Shortest drop 16"
> -Longest drop 26"
> -Total strap length 44.5" excluding the hook closure hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152406
> View attachment 4152407


Thank you so much. If I get one at some point I am going to try blue camo. For now though I am going to chill out and enjoy what I have. You were right though I do have Mulberry Paige.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dcooney4 said:


> How tall are you? I liked the look on line but not sure it would work on me.


5'6" and roughly a US size 6  ms p gave great info but hopefully this still helps!


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> 5'6" and roughly a US size 6  ms p gave great info but hopefully this still helps!


Thank you It does!


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hey, Reba! Thank you for your thoughts. Hmm, I’d probably be happier with Maroon. Poppy didn’t look that orange on my screen. But it sounds like I couldn’t pull it off year round. Oh how I wish that style came in Carmine! Now that’s a beautiful red.



Minne, you were a bit right...I had Papaya Sutton which was orange!  The Poppy I had in this bag; it is more red than Papaya but still an orangey red.., but red..


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Minne, you were a bit right...I had Papaya Sutton which was orange!  The Poppy I had in this bag; it is more red than Papaya but still an orangey red.., but red..
> View attachment 4152914



Ahh, so pretty! Thanks for posting that pic. But you’re not helping with my indecision, you know? LOL. Also, I’m wondering if the poppy color translates differently on the bedford versus oxford bags, like other colors do.


----------



## dcooney4

I love the new mini soho . Though I will not break her out if there is a chance of rain. I want the handles to patina a bit first. I had all good intentions of selling the mini metro if I liked the soho but I pulled her out to photogragh and then I was like nope can't do it yet. Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love the new mini soho . Though I will not break her out if there is a chance of rain. I want the handles to patina a bit first. I had all good intentions of selling the mini metro if I liked the soho but I pulled her out to photogragh and then I was like nope can't do it yet. Has this ever happened to you?



Keep the Mini Metro...different vibe..I like both..  When your gut says no, that means it’s too good.., you will use both..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Keep the Mini Metro...different vibe..I like both..  When your gut says no, that means it’s too good.., you will use both..


I think your right. 
Have to find some other way to make room in my closet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think your right.
> Have to find some other way to make room in my closet.



Sell husband’s [emoji149][emoji149]? [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Sell husband’s [emoji149][emoji149]? [emoji6]


My husband asked why I was laughing while reading this . So I told him and he laughed too.


----------



## kcmo

Gotta say, I’m a huge backpack fan and today I received my Metro backpack in magnet. Yay! I’ve had my small Metro backpack in black for exactly a year and adore it. Now I’ve added the larger one for travel, the beach, daughter’s swim lessons, etc. 

Such practical backpacks....highly recommended!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Today's weekend special is not for me. I prefer a good sale. I took a look at my Jordan hobo that I will break out in the fall. The color is so pretty. It is still completely wrapped up. When I finally get to use it I will be pulling a brand new bag out of the closet. It will feel like a gift . I have worn my gold coco repeatedly. It's funny because the gold is quite blingy and I have no trouble wearing and yet the red I don't wear. Do you have any bags that you really like but find that you are not wearing them? If so what is it?



I was wondering what happened to your jorbo! How fun to stow it away and enjoy it later. So glad you’re loving your coco. Maybe the red will appeal more in the winter. It’ll be a cheery pop of colour against a dark winter coat. 

I have been wearing my new damson jorbo a fair bit lately and I LOVE the wide strap. It distributes the weight so much better. And IMO because it’s an unconventional width it adds a bit of funkiness. I’m going to see if I can get one in navy or dawn for my blammo jorbo. 

Also, I just realized that my phone case is basically damson. 




P.S. My gem of a husband is cleaning bathrooms as I write this. He’s going away for two weeks so figured he’d better get it done before he leaves.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> I love the new mini soho . Though I will not break her out if there is a chance of rain. I want the handles to patina a bit first. I had all good intentions of selling the mini metro if I liked the soho but I pulled her out to photogragh and then I was like nope can't do it yet. Has this ever happened to you?



Um, all the time. I have to pare down my Jane’s but love each one. And each time I take them out to triage, I can’t do it.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> I was wondering what happened to your jorbo! How fun to stow it away and enjoy it later. So glad you’re loving your coco. Maybe the red will appeal more in the winter. It’ll be a cheery pop of colour against a dark winter coat.
> 
> I have been wearing my new damson jorbo a fair bit lately and I LOVE the wide strap. It distributes the weight so much better. And IMO because it’s an unconventional width it adds a bit of funkiness. I’m going to see if I can get one in navy or dawn for my blammo jorbo.
> 
> Also, I just realized that my phone case is basically damson.
> 
> View attachment 4153843
> 
> 
> P.S. My gem of a husband is cleaning bathrooms as I write this. He’s going away for two weeks so figured he’d better get it done before he leaves.


It really does match perfectly. Lucky you having a hubby willingly clean a bathroom.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Um, all the time. I have to pare down my Jane’s but love each one. And each time I take them out to triage, I can’t do it.


I am glad I am not alone. Today after I pulled the mini out for pictures I realized it went  perfectly with the top I was going to wear this evening. So I loaded her up and out with me she went.


----------



## Kalala97

Does anyone have the Crosby backpack? Do you know if the bag easily be misshapen? I have the small Crosby and really like the backpack, but i hate how the small Crosby has kind of become deformed.


----------



## Kalala97

Kalala97 said:


> Does anyone have the Crosby backpack? Do you know if the bag easily be misshapen? I have the small Crosby and really like the backpack, but i hate how the small Crosby has kind of become deformed.


I meant if the bag can easily be misshapen... sorry typing too fast


----------



## dcooney4

Kalala97 said:


> I meant if the bag can easily be misshapen... sorry typing too fast


I am sorry I don't have one. I do think they are pretty though. I do think if the little one loses it shape the bigger one will too . Does the new bigger one have a different stiffer feel to it?


----------



## mbmb

Kalala97 said:


> Does anyone have the Crosby backpack? Do you know if the bag easily be misshapen? I have the small Crosby and really like the backpack, but i hate how the small Crosby has kind of become deformed.


I use my Crosby backpack for travel only and it is always packed full, completely stuffed and perfectly shaped. I think there is more structure than the metro backpack (although I do not own metro), but if it isn't full or has something very heavy inside it can cave and droop.


----------



## dcooney4

I am hoping this fall they will come out with more bags that are mid size in like the color currant or dawn . I would prefer slightly structured with an outside phone pocket.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am hoping this fall they will come out with more bags that are mid size in like the color currant or dawn . I would prefer slightly structured with an outside phone pocket.



Ditto...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Is anyone into the new limited edition bag they've released?


----------



## mbmb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is anyone into the new limited edition bag they've released?


I was interested in the larger size, but it looks boxy to me and I'm guessing it would be heavy and not hold much with all those layers. I wish I could see it IRL. I am not a fan of the shoebox shaped purse. I'd like to see more pics and a thorough review.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I’m impatient for them to release new things. Getting antsy for fall colors. I didn’t like the last release. Come on, new stuff!


----------



## chaotic

I just got my first MZ Wallace. I got the small Crosby in magnet and so far as loving it!!!! I like how light it is and it’s huge despite being small! Happy to have a new to me brand


----------



## LuvAllBags

chaotic said:


> I just got my first MZ Wallace. I got the small Crosby in magnet and so far as loving it!!!! I like how light it is and it’s huge despite being small! Happy to have a new to me brand



Congrats! And welcome!


----------



## scaredycat

Hi all! I took a long hiatus from TPF. Now am back and am slowly going to convert most of my bags to MZW. I gave up on my premium bags a few years ago and switched to mostly Tory but now am finding full leather too heavy. We travel a lot for business and move between hotels and 3 homes (1 overseas), it's just  the perfect fit for where my life is right now. Got my first one - magnet Regular crosby, and I really love it! I want all the crosbys lol.


----------



## Reba

scaredycat said:


> Hi all! I took a long hiatus from TPF. Now am back and am slowly going to convert most of my bags to MZW. I gave up on my premium bags a few years ago and switched to mostly Tory but now am finding full leather too heavy. We travel a lot for business and move between hotels and 3 homes (1 overseas), it's just  the perfect fit for where my life is right now. Got my first one - magnet Regular crosby, and I really love it! I want all the crosbys lol.



Welcome!  We have a few Canadians here..., some of my fave MZ-er’s...welcome!


----------



## scaredycat

Reba said:


> Welcome!  We have a few Canadians here..., some of my fave MZ-er’s...welcome!


Thank you!

Pippa owners, I hope to join your ranks soon. I bought a rose gold one from the FB group - hope to use it for a casual wedding next weekend. I’ve never seen it IRL, so fingers crossed, I will like it!


----------



## dcooney4

scaredycat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Pippa owners, I hope to join your ranks soon. I bought a rose gold one from the FB group - hope to use it for a casual wedding next weekend. I’ve never seen it IRL, so fingers crossed, I will like it!


I don’t have one but I know quite a few people really like them.


----------



## Reba

scaredycat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Pippa owners, I hope to join your ranks soon. I bought a rose gold one from the FB group - hope to use it for a casual wedding next weekend. I’ve never seen it IRL, so fingers crossed, I will like it!



Love mine. Perfect bag for casual wedding [emoji141]   Share pics, or let us know how it all turned out...


----------



## scaredycat

Reba said:


> Love mine. Perfect bag for casual wedding [emoji141]   Share pics, or let us know how it all turned out...



Pippa came today and I love it! The leather is so smoosh!
I’m going to wear her with this blush dress, I think the rose gold goes perfectly with it though hotel room lighting messes up the real colors.


----------



## scaredycat

BTW, have any of you taken advantage of the education special (30% off select metro totes/suttons/metro backpacks). If you have a .edu email account, you qualify. My daughter has one, so we bought  a few pieces to give away as gifts to some of our teachers (we have a private school overseas). I also went along for the ride and got a steel metro tote and a stars backpack for myself


----------



## dcooney4

scaredycat said:


> Pippa came today and I love it! The leather is so smoosh!
> I’m going to wear her with this blush dress, I think the rose gold goes perfectly with it though hotel room lighting messes up the real colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159929
> View attachment 4159928


Looks cute!


----------



## Reba

scaredycat said:


> Pippa came today and I love it! The leather is so smoosh!
> I’m going to wear her with this blush dress, I think the rose gold goes perfectly with it though hotel room lighting messes up the real colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159929
> View attachment 4159928



You look great!  Have fun!


----------



## Reba

Headed shopping with Damask Coco...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Headed shopping with Damask Coco...
> View attachment 4160484


You look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You look absolutely fantastic!



Thank you..  finally gave Damask a day out instead of the Linen!  Love this Coco style...


----------



## scaredycat

Reba said:


> You look great!  Have fun![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Reba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed shopping with Damask Coco...
> View attachment 4160484
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit, esp. th
Click to expand...




Reba said:


> You look great!  Have fun!


Thank you!


----------



## scaredycat

dcooney4 said:


> Looks cute!


Thanks!


----------



## scaredycat

Reba said:


> Headed shopping with Damask Coco...
> View attachment 4160484


Love all your colors!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Headed shopping with Damask Coco...
> View attachment 4160484


You always look great!!


----------



## mariposa08

I received large crosby, but unfortunately it was too boxy for me so back it went.  Around the same time I bought a crosby tote on therealreal and I actually love it.  It's very n/s and at 5'2 I wasn't sure if it would work, but as a shoulder bag I love it. It's not a bag I can wear xbody, but it's great on the shoulder with the attached straps.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I received large crosby, but unfortunately it was too boxy for me so back it went.  Around the same time I bought a crosby tote on therealreal and I actually love it.  It's very n/s and at 5'2 I wasn't sure if it would work, but as a shoulder bag I love it. It's not a bag I can wear xbody, but it's great on the shoulder with the attached straps.



Crosby Tote is an awesome bag! Glad you like it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Headed shopping with Damask Coco...
> View attachment 4160484



Love this on you!


----------



## shortA

New arrivals! Cranberry, Dawn, logo, and more...
https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/new

I was safe until I saw the Anthracite Jordan backpack...love it! I absolutely can't buy it now, but maybe sometime soon.


----------



## Reba

Hmmm..., not a fan of the monogram. Some of the lacquer is pretty. Wish there was more choices in the Dawn...


----------



## dcooney4

I like some of the lacquer stuff. It looks to be weather proof and with fall and winter heading this way soon that could be good. I would want to see and feel it in person though. The monogram stuff is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I like some of the lacquer stuff. It looks to be weather proof and with fall and winter heading this way soon that could be good. I would want to see and feel it in person though. The monogram stuff is not my cup of tea.



I ordered a lacquer Small Sutton last Winter in Dawn. Wanted to love it.., was on the fence.., it was a bit of a plastic bubble to me. But, then I did kind of love the idea of it..  maybe I needed to warm up to it. I love patent..., I think I must have been in a mood


----------



## mariposa08

Nothing for me.  The red lacquer is pretty, but not enough to pay full price for it.  I have a black lacquer medium metro that I hated at first, but it's grown on me--- now I appreciate how stiff it is.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I ordered a lacquer Small Sutton last Winter in Dawn. Wanted to love it.., was on the fence.., it was a bit of a plastic bubble to me. But, then I did kind of love the idea of it..  maybe I needed to warm up to it. I love patent..., I think I must have been in a mood


Do you still have it?


----------



## ms p

I had the dawn small metro. It has the shiny patent (to some plastic) look but not that stiff I feel .. fairly pliable too. Sold to my colleague as I really cannot do handheld bag. I ordered the dawn lacquer Crosby crossbody just now [emoji813]️ hope it's love [emoji3]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Do you still have it?



No...I had ordered from Nordstrom and didn’t keep...


----------



## ms p

I like the cranberry lacquer micro metro too really pretty for anyone who will use it


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I like the cranberry lacquer micro metro too really pretty for anyone who will use it


I love my mini metro but the micro is to small for me.


----------



## kcmo

Not a fan of any of the new releases....especially the monogram. Happy as can be with my backpacks though!


----------



## mbmb

I was thinking about the Mini Crosby as Micro Crosby only holds my phone and isn't very useful to me. When I looked at the measurements last night, both show the exact same measurements which I think must be wrong. I'd like to see a real life comparison.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like the mono. But not the styles. Would want a Soho tote in it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love my mini metro but the micro is to small for me.



I agree..I think I would like a mini..micro looks more like a tote for bathroom supplies


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> I agree..I think I would like a mini..micro looks more like a tote for bathroom supplies



That's exactly what I use my micro for... it's been driving me nuts lately though, I'm either going to switch back to large savoy or find a different brand.


----------



## Reba

Does anyone here have any regrets on any MZ bags they have sold/passed on to others?  I have mixed feelings on this..., I don’t like clutter, and I like to only have ones that are being used frequently...but..., for example, Fall is coming...Olive Lizzy with Rosegold hardware..beautiful..damn.., should have kept.  I like others that I have let go.., but, they hurt my bum shoulder, or didn’t fit my lifestyle...   I think that Olive is the one that I let get away..  how about you...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Does anyone here have any regrets on any MZ bags they have sold/passed on to others?  I have mixed feelings on this..., I don’t like clutter, and I like to only have ones that are being used frequently...but..., for example, Fall is coming...Olive Lizzy with Rosegold hardware..beautiful..damn.., should have kept.  I like others that I have let go.., but, they hurt my bum shoulder, or didn’t fit my lifestyle...   I think that Olive is the one that I let get away..  how about you...


The only bag I kind of missed was the black moto lizzy because I really liked the silver hardware. Now I have the mini soho for fall and the Jordon hobo both with silver hardware.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Does anyone here have any regrets on any MZ bags they have sold/passed on to others?  I have mixed feelings on this..., I don’t like clutter, and I like to only have ones that are being used frequently...but..., for example, Fall is coming...Olive Lizzy with Rosegold hardware..beautiful..damn.., should have kept.  I like others that I have let go.., but, they hurt my bum shoulder, or didn’t fit my lifestyle...   I think that Olive is the one that I let get away..  how about you...


I miss my black bea. I sold it as it's starting to look worn. I want another Bea [emoji55]


----------



## scaredycat

I was hoping for a pomme-like red in the Mini crosby..but cranberry lacquer is also lovely...considering a micro tote in it...not sure what the deal is with logo jacquard...maybe it’s nicer looking IRL....on another note, here are my latest goodies. Got the stars backpack and the steel small metro for 30% off using the education discount. A little late in the game, but I love the Eden print and metro pouch is perfect for my 12 inch Mac.


----------



## Reba

scaredycat said:


> View attachment 4165576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a pomme-like red in the Mini crosby..but cranberry lacquer is also lovely...considering a micro tote in it...not sure what the deal is with logo jacquard...maybe it’s nicer looking IRL....on another note, here are my latest goodies. Got the stars backpack and the steel small metro for 30% off using the education discount. A little late in the game, but I love the Eden print and metro pouch is perfect for my 12 inch Mac.



Love your choices...   The backpack is adorable, and the Steel is such a great color. Enjoy


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I miss my black bea. I sold it as it's starting to look worn. I want another Bea [emoji55]


I had a green Bea with rose gold . It was beautiful but not practical for me. At least you wore yours.


----------



## dcooney4

scaredycat said:


> View attachment 4165576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a pomme-like red in the Mini crosby..but cranberry lacquer is also lovely...considering a micro tote in it...not sure what the deal is with logo jacquard...maybe it’s nicer looking IRL....on another note, here are my latest goodies. Got the stars backpack and the steel small metro for 30% off using the education discount. A little late in the game, but I love the Eden print and metro pouch is perfect for my 12 inch Mac.


I love your selection! This is exactly what I would have bought if I wasn’t trying to be good at the moment.


----------



## Minne Bags

scaredycat said:


> View attachment 4165576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a pomme-like red in the Mini crosby..but cranberry lacquer is also lovely...considering a micro tote in it...not sure what the deal is with logo jacquard...maybe it’s nicer looking IRL....on another note, here are my latest goodies. Got the stars backpack and the steel small metro for 30% off using the education discount. A little late in the game, but I love the Eden print and metro pouch is perfect for my 12 inch Mac.



Nice! Love all of these. And, Bag twins on the small steel metro. [emoji4]


----------



## scaredycat

Reba said:


> Love your choices...   The backpack is adorable, and the Steel is such a great color. Enjoy





dcooney4 said:


> I love your selection! This is exactly what I would have bought if I wasn’t trying to be good at the moment.





Minne Bags said:


> Nice! Love all of these. And, Bag twins on the small steel metro. [emoji4]



Thanks lovelies! I traveled home to Canada today with all my new MZWs (incl. regular crosby)...everything was on my carry-on and the backpack was my personal item. I love how everything was still light and the Metro backpack sure packs a lot! I wish I had discovered the brand years ago! I’m hoping to get something in Bedford next


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I had a green Bea with rose gold . It was beautiful but not practical for me. At least you wore yours.


That must be forest [emoji172]


----------



## kcmo

SCAREDYCAT - great pieces. I LOVE my two Metro backpacks (small black and regular magnet). So darn practical and stylish!


----------



## Reba

Visiting son..., Carmine Coco came along...


----------



## dcooney4

Goldie with me today.


----------



## Reba

I know they just had a release, but, I want more!  I have points and a credit..., nothing tempting me. I want more Dawn choices, Purple, and since it is in general a Fall trend, how about a plaid?!


----------



## shortA

Reba said:


> I know they just had a release, but, I want more!  I have points and a credit..., nothing tempting me. I want more Dawn choices, Purple, and since it is in general a Fall trend, how about a plaid?!



Someone on the Facebook page said that Saks is showing leopard print small and medium metros for preorder, to be shipped 10/2. So maybe they will release more on 10/2? Fingers crossed that they do and it’s good stuff for you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all!  I am not excited by the new releases. I’m somewhat interested in the cranberry lacquer Harlow and the Cranberry/Dawn Metro but not enough to jump on them. What a bummer...my points will sit until the next release, hopefully we’ll see something in early to mid-Sep. 

I absolutely hate the logo stuff. Green and red trim?? What...

Excited about the upcoming leopard print, would love a good purple or dark teal.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all!  I am not excited by the new releases. I’m somewhat interested in the cranberry lacquer Harlow and the Cranberry/Dawn Metro but not enough to jump on them. What a bummer...my points will sit until the next release, hopefully we’ll see something in early to mid-Sep.
> 
> I absolutely hate the logo stuff. Green and red trim?? What...
> 
> Excited about the upcoming leopard print, would love a good purple or dark teal.



With you Luv.., hate the logo stuff.., my daughter took one look at it and said..yuck..fake Gucci


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I actually don’t mind the logo stuff but the green and red trim is definitely a fake Gucci vibe for sure.  I just wouldn’t want any of the items they are offering in it, to be in it.  If that makes sense.  I would want an east west tote maybe.  I just really like stiff canvas bags in earth tones so the actual canvas part I don’t mind.


----------



## gabz

I need your ladies help pls! What colours would work to wear with my navy small Crosby? Thx


----------



## LuvAllBags

gabz said:


> I need your ladies help pls! What colours would work to wear with my navy small Crosby? Thx



Hi! 

I wear my navy crosby tote with gray, white, olive green, beige/cream, or any other blue. I tend to wear a lot of dark neutrals and it looks good with any of them. It also looks good with bright colors like red, emerald green, or even a bright pink.


----------



## gabz

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wear my navy crosby tote with gray, white, olive green, beige/cream, or any other blue. I tend to wear a lot of dark neutrals and it looks good with any of them. It also looks good with bright colors like red, emerald green, or even a bright pink.


Thx! Trying to branch out from my usual black


----------



## button401

What happened to Summer Weekends?


----------



## dcooney4

button401 said:


> What happened to Summer Weekends?


They ended.


----------



## LuvAllBags

button401 said:


> What happened to Summer Weekends?



They’re over. There were only 5 of them this year.


----------



## button401

LuvAllBags said:


> They’re over. There were only 5 of them this year.


Bummer!  Last year it was all Summer long!


----------



## morejunkny

dcooney4 said:


> I had a green Bea with rose gold . It was beautiful but not practical for me. At least you wore yours.



I had the same experience. So pretty, but something wasn't working for me, never did figure out why.


----------



## scaredycat

kcmo said:


> SCAREDYCAT - great pieces. I LOVE my two Metro backpacks (small black and regular magnet). So darn practical and stylish!


I’m tempted to get a small backpak, medium metro combo from the educational promo...but am on serious ban island


----------



## ms p

scaredycat said:


> I’m tempted to get a small backpak, medium metro combo from the educational promo...but am on serious ban island


The promotion seems to be extended for a few months. How long is the ban? I'm trying to resist the lacquer medium Sutton. I don't need another bag. I actually need to sell bags [emoji17]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The promotion seems to be extended for a few months. How long is the ban? I'm trying to resist the lacquer medium Sutton. I don't need another bag. I actually need to sell bags [emoji17]


I need to sell bags too but most are not Mz. So good luck to both of us. I keep looking at the Sutton‘s and metro bags but so far the mini is the only one I have in that fabric. Which is your favorite from that part of the line?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I need to sell bags too but most are not Mz. So good luck to both of us. I keep looking at the Sutton‘s and metro bags but so far the mini is the only one I have in that fabric. Which is your favorite from that part of the line?


The mini size looks cute [emoji173]️ but I have a lesportsac that works well for that size already. 

As for favourite from the oxford lines something always seems off for me. I know many gals loves them though. I've had a few metros and sutton but none has really stayed long with me.

I'm tempted to get the lacquer medium Sutton as I read the double straps don't slip off shoulder. Probably not enough reason to justify a purchase.

I maybe the odd one but I prefer bedford bags to the oxford/metro/sutton bags. Crosby is a good in between. Bedford is still my favourite but the resale seems worse than Oxford bags.

Yes good luck to us selling [emoji846]


----------



## kcmo

scaredycat said:


> I’m tempted to get a small backpak, medium metro combo from the educational promo...but am on serious ban island



They are addictive! I even just decided I prefer my MZW small Ines cosmetic bag over a LV one I spent hundreds on! Ugh, lesson learned the hard way!


----------



## kcmo

On another note, why isn’t there a dedicated MZW forum like the other brands have listed?


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> On another note, why isn’t there a dedicated MZW forum like the other brands have listed?


I think there needs to be a lot more action for us to get it.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I think there needs to be a lot more action for us to get it.



Seems silly....I’d certainly prefer to see a MZW subforum over some others already there!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> The mini size looks cute [emoji173]️ but I have a lesportsac that works well for that size already.
> 
> As for favourite from the oxford lines something always seems off for me. I know many gals loves them though. I've had a few metros and sutton but none has really stayed long with me.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the lacquer medium Sutton as I read the double straps don't slip off shoulder. Probably not enough reason to justify a purchase.
> 
> I maybe the odd one but I prefer bedford bags to the oxford/metro/sutton bags. Crosby is a good in between. Bedford is still my favourite but the resale seems worse than Oxford bags.
> 
> Yes good luck to us selling [emoji846]



I am a Bedford girl too. I like Small Sutton.., but, have yet to keep one long-term yet; and would maybe try Mini Metro Tote next.  Besides the Micro Crosby..,I am just meh on that line for my needs.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The mini size looks cute [emoji173]️ but I have a lesportsac that works well for that size already.
> 
> As for favourite from the oxford lines something always seems off for me. I know many gals loves them though. I've had a few metros and sutton but none has really stayed long with me.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the lacquer medium Sutton as I read the double straps don't slip off shoulder. Probably not enough reason to justify a purchase.
> 
> I maybe the odd one but I prefer bedford bags to the oxford/metro/sutton bags. Crosby is a good in between. Bedford is still my favourite but the resale seems worse than Oxford bags.
> 
> Yes good luck to us selling [emoji846]


I have gone back to buying just Bedford bags the last few months but then I see someone wearing a cute oxford bag and think maybe I should try once more.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have gone back to buying just Bedford bags the last few months but then I see someone wearing a cute oxford bag and think maybe I should try once more.


I understand. All the cute pics are bad [emoji28]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I am a Bedford girl too. I like Small Sutton.., but, have yet to keep one long-term yet; and would maybe try Mini Metro Tote next.  Besides the Micro Crosby..,I am just meh on that line for my needs.


Lightweight + quilted + pretty colors are what draws me. I cannot do bags that are too small. Micro Crosby is adorable but I shouldn't as I intend to up-size my mobile phone.


----------



## ms p

kcmo said:


> They are addictive! I even just decided I prefer my MZW small Ines cosmetic bag over a LV one I spent hundreds on! Ugh, lesson learned the hard way!


I was just chatting with a gf. I do think mzw pouch is great. Love the pockets and being washable. Lots of different color and design too.


----------



## kcmo

ms p said:


> I was just chatting with a gf. I do think mzw pouch is great. Love the pockets and being washable. Lots of different color and design too.



You mean the metro pouch? I wish they had a slightly smaller one. I’d thought about getting one to use as a grab and go/clutch, but it’s a bit too big for that IMO.


----------



## kcmo

Has anyone noticed glitches with the MZW site? For instance, the reviews for items aren’t showing up anymore....and when I try and pick a style from ‘styles’ at the top of the homepage, it keeps reloading to show me what’s under ‘shop all’ instead of what I’ve tried to select (such as crossbody or backpack for example). 

Weird


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Has anyone noticed glitches with the MZW site? For instance, the reviews for items aren’t showing up anymore....and when I try and pick a style from ‘styles’ at the top of the homepage, it keeps reloading to show me what’s under ‘shop all’ instead of what I’ve tried to select (such as crossbody or backpack for example).
> 
> Weird


Maybe they are working on the site. Weird!


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe they are working on the site. Weird!



Who knows!


----------



## songofthesea

Has anyone seen the cranberry lacquer color? It looks beautiful. I’m thinking of getting the medium Sutton in that material and was looking for some thoughts/opinions...
Thanks!


----------



## Reba

Does anyone know if the Small Abbey Crossbody will be coming back in more colors?  Black Bedford is still there.., but haven’t seen any new releases. Wondering if they are done with the Abbey line for now..


----------



## dcooney4

I was wondering the same thing about coco. I have really fallen for the structure on the gold coco.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing about coco. I have really fallen for the structure on the gold coco.



...would be a dream if they brought this back. For me, Dawn with gold hardware and a Currant with gold hardware..[emoji4]


----------



## ms p

Happy that hear u gals enjoying Coco  

Not sure about abbey. Maybe next upcoming release?

I received dawn lacquer Crosby crossbody. I think it's a keeper [emoji813]️. It's easy to match with clothes. Too bad DD doesn't like it oh well she said she doesn't like glossy stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Happy that hear u gals enjoying Coco
> 
> Not sure about abbey. Maybe next upcoming release?
> 
> I received dawn lacquer Crosby crossbody. I think it's a keeper [emoji813]️. It's easy to match with clothes. Too bad DD doesn't like it oh well she said she doesn't like glossy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4176144


The color is so pretty. Does it feel plastic like to you?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> ...would be a dream if they brought this back. For me, Dawn with gold hardware and a Currant with gold hardware..[emoji4]


Currant would be fabulous too. I held on to my baby Jane so long because of the color but finally sold it because I couldn’t do the round shoulder straps. It’s a stunning color.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> The color is so pretty. Does it feel plastic like to you?


I think it can be to some? For me no. I like the gloss shine.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I think it can be to some? For me no. I like the gloss shine.



I don’t think too much so..I think I like it in small bags best..this one looks great...


----------



## dcooney4

I went all the way to a mall that has Bloomingdales and Nordstrom but neither had the new lacquer stuff.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Happy that hear u gals enjoying Coco
> 
> Not sure about abbey. Maybe next upcoming release?
> 
> I received dawn lacquer Crosby crossbody. I think it's a keeper [emoji813]️. It's easy to match with clothes. Too bad DD doesn't like it oh well she said she doesn't like glossy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4176144



Love your new crosby!


----------



## songofthesea

Ordered the medium Sutton in cranberry lacquer. Hoping to love it!


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> Ordered the medium Sutton in cranberry lacquer. Hoping to love it!



Let us know what you think. The color is stunning. I have a bag that would coordinate with it for travel this Fall..., looking forward to your review...


----------



## ms p

songofthesea said:


> Ordered the medium Sutton in cranberry lacquer. Hoping to love it!


I really like that bag. Please share with us your thoughts when u received [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> Ordered the medium Sutton in cranberry lacquer. Hoping to love it!


Definitely give us a review when you get it. I was hoping to see them yesterday but no such luck.


----------



## scaredycat

ms p said:


> The promotion seems to be extended for a few months. How long is the ban? I'm trying to resist the lacquer medium Sutton. I don't need another bag. I actually need to sell bags [emoji17]


Self-imposed till Advent/Christmas; I’d like a small Sutton, mini crosby and a medium Metro plus a Bedford piece. These are my “needs”


----------



## scaredycat

kcmo said:


> They are addictive! I even just decided I prefer my MZW small Ines cosmetic bag over a LV one I spent hundreds on! Ugh, lesson learned the hard way!


I started with LV and other premium brands years ago, but found I just collected and not really used. Switched to Tory and RM which are great for fuss free carrying for me but now that I’m traveling so much again, leather bags are just too heavy. MZW fits the bill perfectly now.


----------



## scaredycat

ms p said:


> Happy that hear u gals enjoying Coco
> 
> Not sure about abbey. Maybe next upcoming release?
> 
> I received dawn lacquer Crosby crossbody. I think it's a keeper [emoji813]️. It's easy to match with clothes. Too bad DD doesn't like it oh well she said she doesn't like glossy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4176144



Pretty bag!


----------



## scaredycat

songofthesea said:


> Ordered the medium Sutton in cranberry lacquer. Hoping to love it!


Looking forward to seeing your pics...The color seems hard to pin down..in some shots it looks really dark red and in others it almost looks like the brighter LV pomme color .


----------



## dcooney4

Was so tempted to trade a bag for steel medium Sutton till I remembered that it wouldn't stay on my shoulder and all the trouble I went to return it, so why am I still thinking about. Does this ever happen to you?  You like the look of something and think about getting it despite the fact it won't really work for you.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Was so tempted to trade a bag for steel medium Sutton till I remembered that it wouldn't stay on my shoulder and all the trouble I went to return it, so why am I still thinking about. Does this ever happen to you?  You like the look of something and think about getting it despite the fact it won't really work for you.



I do it with Small Sutton. I have had two and sold two. It’s so cute and lightweight; but no exterior pocket and not the easiest to get into quickly...  I still look at the new colors and think [emoji848]...maybe I’ll try that pretty one!


----------



## ms p

scaredycat said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pics...The color seems hard to pin down..in some shots it looks really dark red and in others it almost looks like the brighter LV pomme color .


I agree about it reminding me of LV pomme [emoji813]️


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Was so tempted to trade a bag for steel medium Sutton till I remembered that it wouldn't stay on my shoulder and all the trouble I went to return it, so why am I still thinking about. Does this ever happen to you?  You like the look of something and think about getting it despite the fact it won't really work for you.


I think some bags is a definite no so it's easier not to want another one once we realise it's a no. For me is eg large Sutton (I don't intend to use for luggage so it's a wrong bag for me), regular Jane (too long overall for me) etc. But others are doable,  but not exactly a favourite when I've other bags that serve the same purpose that I prefer. These are the ones I keep buying and selling badly whenever there's a new color I like or on sale for a good price. Sometimes a different color or fabric really makes a difference and the bag becomes a keeper. But usually it is sold soon again after lightly use.


----------



## dcooney4

Is the cranberry a bright red like carmine or is it a deep color like ruby?


----------



## songofthesea

The color is SO gorgeous, but, the bag is sooo big that I returned it. It’s a beautiful cranberry color and shiny like patent leather. So beautiful.


----------



## ms p

songofthesea said:


> The color is SO gorgeous, but, the bag is sooo big that I returned it. It’s a beautiful cranberry color and shiny like patent leather. So beautiful.


The medium Sutton kept the shape? The usual Oxford is a soft / floppy.


----------



## ms p

I kept going back and forth about metro backpack. Received it for several weeks and listed for sale and removed it a few times too lol. I finally use it today and it's great [emoji171][emoji4]


----------



## scaredycat

ms p said:


> I kept going back and forth about metro backpack. Received it for several weeks and listed for sale and removed it a few times too lol. I finally use it today and it's great [emoji171][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178585


Lovely color! Is it amethyst? I love my metro backpack too


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I kept going back and forth about metro backpack. Received it for several weeks and listed for sale and removed it a few times too lol. I finally use it today and it's great [emoji171][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178585



Beautiful [emoji171] color...


----------



## ms p

scaredycat said:


> Lovely color! Is it amethyst? I love my metro backpack too





Reba said:


> Beautiful [emoji171] color...


Thanks both  Yes amethyst [emoji179] direct sunlight gives it a more vibrant hue.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I kept going back and forth about metro backpack. Received it for several weeks and listed for sale and removed it a few times too lol. I finally use it today and it's great [emoji171][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178585


This is really pretty.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> I kept going back and forth about metro backpack. Received it for several weeks and listed for sale and removed it a few times too lol. I finally use it today and it's great [emoji171][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178585


Love this!  
I love the metro backpack and I love amethyst!  I've been so tempted by this one, but I have two metro BPs and I feel like a third is just too many.  I so want it though!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Love this!
> I love the metro backpack and I love amethyst!  I've been so tempted by this one, but I have two metro BPs and I feel like a third is just too many.  I so want it though!



Be like me...Queen of Multiples..[emoji146]


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Love this!
> I love the metro backpack and I love amethyst!  I've been so tempted by this one, but I have two metro BPs and I feel like a third is just too many.  I so want it though!


I now have a small and a regular metro backpack. That's 2 already. These bags multiple so easily [emoji28]. If u use them regularly and switch often I think it's ok to have more than one.


----------



## kcmo

ms p said:


> I kept going back and forth about metro backpack. Received it for several weeks and listed for sale and removed it a few times too lol. I finally use it today and it's great [emoji171][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178585





scaredycat said:


> Lovely color! Is it amethyst? I love my metro backpack too





ms p said:


> Thanks both  Yes amethyst [emoji179] direct sunlight gives it a more vibrant hue.



The Metro backpacks are AWESOME! Keep it! So practical. I have a small in black and regular in magnet. Adore them!


----------



## kcmo

ms p said:


> I now have a small and a regular metro backpack. That's 2 already. These bags multiple so easily [emoji28]. If u use them regularly and switch often I think it's ok to have more than one.



Omg I also have a small and regular! Adore them!


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Be like me...Queen of Multiples..[emoji146]



lol I'm already there, but trying hard to not go over 2 if I can..  I have too medium metros to count,  way too many small and medium suttons.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> lol I'm already there, but trying hard to not go over 2 if I can..  I have too medium metros to count,  way too many small and medium suttons.



Misery, and Crazy, likes company [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

So far I have successfully managed to avoid making any purchases from the fall line. The Cranberry Lacquer is really pretty but so far I haven’t been tempted enough to purchase. Hoping we see leopard print and some other fun stuff mid-Sep!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> So far I have successfully managed to avoid making any purchases from the fall line. The Cranberry Lacquer is really pretty but so far I haven’t been tempted enough to purchase. Hoping we see leopard print and some other fun stuff mid-Sep!


I thought saks had a leopard print one?


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> So far I have successfully managed to avoid making any purchases from the fall line. The Cranberry Lacquer is really pretty but so far I haven’t been tempted enough to purchase. Hoping we see leopard print and some other fun stuff mid-Sep!



I am looking forward to some more New Releases too!


----------



## mteat2987

Small abbey or pippa? Which one holds more? Thanks!


----------



## Reba

mteat2987 said:


> Small abbey or pippa? Which one holds more? Thanks!



Small Abbey Crossbody does.  Pippa is small..holds many small items...I like, but, if you had something bigger...glasses case, larger makeup piece...etc.., Small Abbey Crossbody would accommodate those items better, and in general hold more too.


----------



## mteat2987

Reba said:


> Small Abbey Crossbody does.  Pippa is small..holds many small items...I like, but, if you had something bigger...glasses case, larger makeup piece...etc.., Small Abbey Crossbody would accommodate those items better, and in general hold more too.



Thank you! I was leaning that way!


----------



## mteat2987

Ugh I thought I had made up my mind! Small abbey or mini Paige? Does anyone have the mini Paige?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I thought saks had a leopard print one?



They had or have a preorder leopard print for Oct delivery. It’s not out yet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mteat2987 said:


> Ugh I thought I had made up my mind! Small abbey or mini Paige? Does anyone have the mini Paige?



Small Abbey is much larger than Mini Paige. It’s a medium size bag. Small Paige is very small. Be sure to check out the model photos on the MZW web site. If you are looking for a very small cross-body, Mini Paige, Pippa, or Mini Crosby are nice. Small Crosby is larger but still not unwieldy and holds a lot. Crosby and Small Abbey are medium bags. Hope this helps!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Small Abbey is much larger than Mini Paige. It’s a medium size bag. Small Paige is very small. Be sure to check out the model photos on the MZW web site. If you are looking for a very small cross-body, Mini Paige, Pippa, or Mini Crosby are nice. Small Crosby is larger but still not unwieldy and holds a lot. Crosby and Small Abbey are medium bags. Hope this helps!



Didn’t think Mini Paige looked that mini..., I am surprised.


----------



## mteat2987

LuvAllBags said:


> Small Abbey is much larger than Mini Paige. It’s a medium size bag. Small Paige is very small. Be sure to check out the model photos on the MZW web site. If you are looking for a very small cross-body, Mini Paige, Pippa, or Mini Crosby are nice. Small Crosby is larger but still not unwieldy and holds a lot. Crosby and Small Abbey are medium bags. Hope this helps!



Thank you!


----------



## mteat2987

Reba said:


> Didn’t think Mini Paige looked that mini..., I am surprised.



I am too! I thought their dimensions were somewhat similar. But I have no store in my state to see these bags in person so I can’t tell.


----------



## climbgirl

I've not read anything about the colors Tahiti Blue and Hyacinth.  Does anyone have these colors or have at least seen to give me some input.  I'm thinking the Hyacinth may lean towards the purple side?  TIA


----------



## dcooney4

climbgirl said:


> I've not read anything about the colors Tahiti Blue and Hyacinth.  Does anyone have these colors or have at least seen to give me some input.  I'm thinking the Hyacinth may lean towards the purple side?  TIA


I just saw a hyacinth bag else where and it leans towards more purple while Tahiti blue runs more towards a bright blue almost the shade of blue by the neck where the beak is in my avatar.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I wore Bailey again. It is such a pretty bag and what surprises me is it still looks brand new. The only Metro I have I bought second hand so I am curious for those that own both styles do they wear the same ? The Bedford to me just always looks so crisp.


----------



## climbgirl

Is Dawn Lacquer blue or black?  TIA


----------



## dcooney4

climbgirl said:


> Is Dawn Lacquer blue or black?  TIA


Blue


----------



## climbgirl

dcooney4 said:


> Blue


Thank you for always answering my color questions   What are your thoughts on the dawn lacquer and/or cranberry?  Too shiny?


----------



## dcooney4

climbgirl said:


> Thank you for always answering my color questions   What are your thoughts on the dawn lacquer and/or cranberry?  Too shiny?


I liked the look but not sure if it would show finger prints like patent leather does. It would definitely be great in the rain or snow. I guess I am still undecided.


----------



## ms p

New arrivals are up  elderberry, leopard and  sable metallic


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> New arrivals are up  elderberry, leopard and  sable metallic


I know I like them all. Wish elderberry had silver hardware but if I love the color enough in real life who knows. I like the other two colors as well. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mariposa08

Elderberry looks gorgeous, but I really wish they would have done a crosby line and a metro backpack in it.  I have so many of the suttons and medium metros ugh.  I'm big fan of their coated metallic metros, but need to see more pics of sable.  Wish it was more gold and less beige/brown.  I love leopard accessories like shoes and scarves, but not bags.  They should have done more leopard smalls that could be used inside bags IMO.


----------



## Reba

Elderberry is pretty; none of the styles are what I want. Leopard is ok.., might be cute in that Downtown Crosby. I really wish the darn Thompson line didn’t have nubuck/suede..makes it a no for me.   Halloween is so limited, bummer. Like the Magnet Mini Metro.

I have both points and a credit; not really excited about anything...


----------



## ms p

I was hoping for more small accessories like Savoy etc. Colors are pretty but elderberry on screen looks too close to mulberry for me. Really like metallic sable too. But I need to remind myself most of these style doesn't work for me so I really should not buy anything. 

I also finally received cranberry lacquer pouch. I like dawn lacquer more irl. Not sure how and when i will use it [emoji28]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Elderberry is pretty; none of the styles are what I want. Leopard is ok.., might be cute in that Downtown Crosby. I really wish the darn Thompson line didn’t have nubuck/suede..makes it a no for me.   Halloween is so limited, bummer. Like the Magnet Mini Metro.
> 
> I have both points and a credit; not really excited about anything...


I like the mini soho in the elderberry, but I have not even used my black one yet. It is finally cool enough to wear it but I won't wear a bag for the first time in the pouring rain.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I was hoping for more small accessories like Savoy etc. Colors are pretty but elderberry on screen looks too close to mulberry for me. Really like metallic sable too. But I need to remind myself most of these style doesn't work for me so I really should not buy anything.
> 
> I also finally received cranberry lacquer pouch. I like dawn lacquer more irl. Not sure how and when i will use it [emoji28]


Maybe save as a gift for someone for the holidays or a birthday.


----------



## jaschultze

ms p said:


> I was hoping for more small accessories like Savoy etc. Colors are pretty but elderberry on screen looks too close to mulberry for me. Really like metallic sable too. But I need to remind myself most of these style doesn't work for me so I really should not buy anything.
> 
> I also finally received cranberry lacquer pouch. I like dawn lacquer more irl. Not sure how and when i will use it [emoji28]



What didn't you like about the cranberry lacquer pouch? It looks like it would be a great pop of color.


----------



## scaredycat

I'm in NY for business so am hoping to get to a store this Sunday. Elderberry and Sable Metallic are calling out to me but so hard to decide what to get. I'm also an animal print person but just for small pieces only.


----------



## ms p

jaschultze said:


> What didn't you like about the cranberry lacquer pouch? It looks like it would be a great pop of color.


The front pocket are smaller than the size I'm used to in a bag (obviously but I was hoping to be lucky it will fit my usual stuff lol). I've a problem when using new stuff I need time to figure out the best way to pack too. U are right it's a great pop of colour in a bag so I'm also tempted to get a black tote to match it [emoji23] surprisingly I don't have a "basic" black tote. But again I know I don't need another bag so I'm trying not to buy a black tote sigh


----------



## ms p

Just curious which bags are u considering now? 

For me: small Soho tote in atmosphere/ black g/hw or anthracite. I also like the black Kate Spade Maya tote or the longchamp neo black small tote.

I'm stuck in a tote wanting phrase now.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Just curious which bags are u considering now?
> 
> For me: small Soho tote in atmosphere/ black g/hw or anthracite. I also like the black Kate Spade Maya tote or the longchamp neo black small tote.
> 
> I'm stuck in a tote wanting phrase now.



Since nothing “new” was screaming at me..., I spent my points/and a credit on Mini Metro Tote in Black. (Maybe a choice for your new pouch [emoji6]).  I had been thinking about it...  It will be a great canvas for all the purse ties my girlfriend has made for me.  I like the size.. not tiny like the bitty sized (Micro) one and not too big for my everyday like Small.


----------



## ms p

Great u have decided on the purpose already  I like your purse ties


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm sad all the micro Suttons are in neutral colors! I'd fully pounce on one that's in elderberry, leopard, cranberry lacquer. Maybe they're not big sellers so MZW is keeping it safe?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Since nothing “new” was screaming at me..., I spent my points/and a credit on Mini Metro Tote in Black. (Maybe a choice for your new pouch [emoji6]).  I had been thinking about it...  It will be a great canvas for all the purse ties my girlfriend has made for me.  I like the size.. not tiny like the bitty sized (Micro) one and not too big for my everyday like Small.


I can’t wait to see how you like it when you get it. I wear mine so much.


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone use the Savoy Flat Pouch as a small cosmetic bag? Currently I use the small Ines which is great, but a little too deep for my flatter crossbody bags. It’s tough to find a flat pouch. I think the Savoy is longer than the Ines. Hmmmm


----------



## kcmo

ms p said:


> New arrivals are up  elderberry, leopard and  sable metallic



Love the Sable Metallic....wish they’d release some pouches in this color!


----------



## Reba

Got my Black Mini Metro Tote today. Took it out shopping this afternoon; with a tie on it...


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> Does anyone use the Savoy Flat Pouch as a small cosmetic bag? Currently I use the small Ines which is great, but a little too deep for my flatter crossbody bags. It’s tough to find a flat pouch. I think the Savoy is longer than the Ines. Hmmmm



I have both..only slightly longer because of flattened shape. If you think it would be helpful, ask; I could take pics..not at sleepy family member moment now tho[emoji6].  I have to say...not much difference overall. If you need smaller, maybe keep looking.


----------



## kcmo

Reba said:


> I have both..only slightly longer because of flattened shape. If you think it would be helpful, ask; I could take pics..not at sleepy family member moment now tho[emoji6]



Ha, thank you....would LOVE pics!


----------



## scaredycat

I made it to the Crosby store on Friday - yay! First thing that caught my eye was Thompson small hobo in Dawn - what an elegant bag!..But my mission was to get a medium crossbody ..since it's my first time seeing everything IRL, I was there for ages lol. I finally narrowed it down to 1) Thompson small hobo in elderberry (it was beautiful and nicely saturated but the strap was way too wide and it was a little too small); 2) small Sutton in dawn lacquer (which was gorgeous but I reminded myself that for crossbody, I don’t like handles sticking up or out)..I really thought I was going to get a small Sutton in Elderberry but after seeing it IRL, I realized I prefer Oxford in lacquer, metallic and print; and I also realized Paige will be my medium crossbody...but they only had black and the sable in Bedford was darker than the gorgeous sable metallic...I’d have gone home with it if it were elderberry though!...I didn’t leave the store empty handed...I ended up with a bag that I’ve been lusting after but was not sure what color to get. When Meredith at the store said there were only 12 left of these in the company, that made up my mind!...So here’s an action shot of her today...cranberry mini crosby! Totally in love! it’s a neutral red, so comfy to carry, 3 straps are awesome and fits all my daily essentials ...oh and I got the Holly wallet in dragonfruit..such a pretty pink!


----------



## dcooney4

scaredycat said:


> I made it to the Crosby store on Friday - yay! First thing that caught my eye was Thompson small hobo in Dawn - what an elegant bag!..But my mission was to get a medium crossbody ..since it's my first time seeing everything IRL, I was there for ages lol. I finally narrowed it down to 1) Thompson small hobo in elderberry (it was beautiful and nicely saturated but the strap was way too wide and it was a little too small); 2) small Sutton in dawn lacquer (which was gorgeous but I reminded myself that for crossbody, I don’t like handles sticking up or out)..I really thought I was going to get a small Sutton in Elderberry but after seeing it IRL, I realized I prefer Oxford in lacquer, metallic and print; and I also realized Paige will be my medium crossbody...but they only had black and the sable in Bedford was darker than the gorgeous sable metallic...I’d have gone home with it if it were elderberry though!...I didn’t leave the store empty handed...I ended up with a bag that I’ve been lusting after but was not sure what color to get. When Meredith at the store said there were only 12 left of these in the company, that made up my mind!...So here’s an action shot of her today...cranberry mini crosby! Totally in love! it’s a neutral red, so comfy to carry, 3 straps are awesome and fits all my daily essentials ...oh and I got the Holly wallet in dragonfruit..such a pretty pink!
> View attachment 4194175


Congrats! Sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## scaredycat

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you had a wonderful time.


Thank you - I did!


----------



## mariposa08

scaredycat said:


> I made it to the Crosby store on Friday - yay! First thing that caught my eye was Thompson small hobo in Dawn - what an elegant bag!..But my mission was to get a medium crossbody ..since it's my first time seeing everything IRL, I was there for ages lol. I finally narrowed it down to 1) Thompson small hobo in elderberry (it was beautiful and nicely saturated but the strap was way too wide and it was a little too small); 2) small Sutton in dawn lacquer (which was gorgeous but I reminded myself that for crossbody, I don’t like handles sticking up or out)..I really thought I was going to get a small Sutton in Elderberry but after seeing it IRL, I realized I prefer Oxford in lacquer, metallic and print; and I also realized Paige will be my medium crossbody...but they only had black and the sable in Bedford was darker than the gorgeous sable metallic...I’d have gone home with it if it were elderberry though!...I didn’t leave the store empty handed...I ended up with a bag that I’ve been lusting after but was not sure what color to get. When Meredith at the store said there were only 12 left of these in the company, that made up my mind!...So here’s an action shot of her today...cranberry mini crosby! Totally in love! it’s a neutral red, so comfy to carry, 3 straps are awesome and fits all my daily essentials ...oh and I got the Holly wallet in dragonfruit..such a pretty pink!
> View attachment 4194175



So pretty!  I saw that it was low stock on the mzw site so great choice before it sells out.


----------



## mbmb

scaredycat said:


> Thompson small hobo in elderberry (it was beautiful and nicely saturated but the strap was way too wide and it was a little too small)





scaredycat said:


> cranberry mini crosby! Totally in love! it’s a neutral red, so comfy to carry, 3 straps are awesome and fits all my daily essentials


I love the idea of mini Crosby, but it looks so tiny. I envy you for being able to fit all your essentials into it!  Mini Crosby does hold LESS than small Thompson hobo, doesn't it??


----------



## Reba

kcmo said:


> Ha, thank you....would LOVE pics!



Pics of my Small Ines vs Flat Savoy...Savoy has way more capacity. Just more give in fabric and has back zip too. Has main interior with a slip pocket that runs the length. Ines has 3 slip pockets two tiny maybe [emoji168] type then one bigger on opposite. 




Hope that helps...


----------



## kcmo

Reba said:


> Pics of my Small Ines vs Flat Savoy...Savoy has way more capacity. Just more give in fabric and has back zip too. Has main interior with a slip pocket that runs the length. Ines has 3 slip pockets two tiny maybe [emoji168] type then one bigger on opposite.
> View attachment 4194622
> View attachment 4194623
> 
> 
> Hope that helps...



Thank you so much for the photos! I think the flat savoy would work better for me with my slimmer crossbodies that are more north/south since it’s flatter than the Ines. Suppose I should just order it! I found a site that still has some stock of the black one. The MZW site now only has blue camo.


----------



## dcooney4

Note to self never take dd and my friends daughter to Mz again. I was trying on various small metro's and Sutton's and those two tell me they look like cheap lunch bags. My dd said the large wasn't bad for a gym bag. I hurried them out of there before anyone heard them. Have you ever had negative comments on your bags? Even my best friend is not fond of them but at least she puts it a bit more politely. In most other things dd and I have similar taste. It just really bugged me and I didn't buy anything which was hard since I so very rarely can my the trip in person to see them.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a picture of what I was looking at as the magnet in mini and small was not in store. They had a ton of micro but they look silly on me.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Note to self never take dd and my friends daughter to Mz again. I was trying on various small metro's and Sutton's and those two tell me they look like cheap lunch bags. My dd said the large wasn't bad for a gym bag. I hurried them out of there before anyone heard them. Have you ever had negative comments on your bags? Even my best friend is not fond of them but at least she puts it a bit more politely. In most other things dd and I have similar taste. It just really bugged me and I didn't buy anything which was hard since I so very rarely can my the trip in person to see them.



Oh boy.., I sometimes guess from looks from my sister that she thinks my MZ’s are odd.., but, that’s ok [emoji108]; I think she’s odd [emoji6]
I enjoy what I have, that’s all that matters. I don’t enjoy logo bags.., but, can appreciate them on someone else..  to each their own.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh boy.., I sometimes guess from looks from my sister that she thinks my MZ’s are odd.., but, that’s ok [emoji108]; I think she’s odd [emoji6]
> I enjoy what I have, that’s all that matters. I don’t enjoy logo bags.., but, can appreciate them on someone else..  to each their own.


I agree with you. It just would have been nice to have a fellow lover of Mz help me pick. I even asked a lovely lady that was buying a plain large metro what she thought of these three and turned out she hated camo and thought the leopard was cool but what do you wear it with. So since they didn’t have exactly what I wanted I decided to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I agree with you. It just would have been nice to have a fellow lover of Mz help me pick. I even asked a lovely lady that was buying a plain large metro what she thought of these three and turned out she hated camo and thought the leopard was cool but what do you wear it with. So since they didn’t have exactly what I wanted I decided to wait a bit longer.



I think leopard can be treated as neutral and worn with most anything. I especially like with red; but, all solids.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Love everyone’s new bags! I used points and my survey discount to get the Elderberry Soho Tote and the Leopard Small Metro. I didn’t see any other styles I wanted in the Leopard. Elderberry is pretty and quite similar to last year’s Mulberry. Mulberry is slightly darker and more purple, but they’re actually pretty close. 

It’s raining here yet again and I’ve been using Camo Soho as my rainy days bag.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Love everyone’s new bags! I used points and my survey discount to get the Elderberry Soho Tote and the Leopard Small Metro. I didn’t see any other styles I wanted in the Leopard. Elderberry is pretty and quite similar to last year’s Mulberry. Mulberry is slightly darker and more purple, but they’re actually pretty close.
> 
> It’s raining here yet again and I’ve been using Camo Soho as my rainy days bag.


When you receive the leopard let me know your thoughts on styling it.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Love everyone’s new bags! I used points and my survey discount to get the Elderberry Soho Tote and the Leopard Small Metro. I didn’t see any other styles I wanted in the Leopard. Elderberry is pretty and quite similar to last year’s Mulberry. Mulberry is slightly darker and more purple, but they’re actually pretty close.
> 
> It’s raining here yet again and I’ve been using Camo Soho as my rainy days bag.



Nice to hear from you Luv!  I love this version of Camo.., it’s a sophisticated version I think.., a little muted and not harsh. Let us know about your IRL feelings. 
I like the Mini Crosby or Downtown Crosby..., but, as a deterrent; organized my purse closet yesterday to remind myself I don’t need a darn thing. I also live next to a town that has the factory that makes Whiting and Davis metallic mesh bags. They had a tent sale...some great deals..bought a few things there too...[emoji51]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Nice to hear from you Luv!  I love this version of Camo.., it’s a sophisticated version I think.., a little muted and not harsh. Let us know about your IRL feelings.
> I like the Mini Crosby or Downtown Crosby..., but, as a deterrent; organized my purse closet yesterday to remind myself I don’t need a darn thing. I also live next to a town that has the factory that makes Whiting and Davis metallic mesh bags. They had a tent sale...some great deals..bought a few things there too...[emoji51]


Oooh! Pictures please!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Oooh! Pictures please!



Ok..dcooney..,hope everyone doesn’t mind a break in MZ action..these bags are made of a fluid metallic mesh..so cool. Evening type..first 2 are same bag different color..leather bottom and Crossbody; can wear even with dressier jean/blouse/heals to dinner..




This next one, will be a cute on the wrist clutch to hold my lipstick [emoji168] and phone at a cocktail [emoji484][emoji483] party


These next 2 are a lil’ out of the box.., but, not for me...  my son dates a very beautiful, full of life girl from Miami. She can so pull these off. The first is a Crossbody she can wear out at night even here when in New England 


This one is obviously for Miami nights...


----------



## dcooney4

Omg! I love them! They have such a cool vibe. Congrats!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Omg! I love them! They have such a cool vibe. Congrats!



Thank you.., so fun...and, serious bargains. I remember going to one of their sales about 30 years ago with my mother; nice memory. Had 2 bags..lent them out and never got back... glad to have these


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Ok..dcooney..,hope everyone doesn’t mind a break in MZ action..these bags are made of a fluid metallic mesh..so cool. Evening type..first 2 are same bag different color..leather bottom and Crossbody; can wear even with dressier jean/blouse/heals to dinner..
> View attachment 4196293
> 
> View attachment 4196294
> 
> This next one, will be a cute on the wrist clutch to hold my lipstick [emoji168] and phone at a cocktail [emoji484][emoji483] party
> View attachment 4196295
> 
> These next 2 are a lil’ out of the box.., but, not for me...  my son dates a very beautiful, full of life girl from Miami. She can so pull these off. The first is a Crossbody she can wear out at night even here when in New England
> View attachment 4196296
> 
> This one is obviously for Miami nights...
> View attachment 4196297



Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> When you receive the leopard let me know your thoughts on styling it.



I already have it! I will probably wear it with most anything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Nice to hear from you Luv!  I love this version of Camo.., it’s a sophisticated version I think.., a little muted and not harsh. Let us know about your IRL feelings.
> I like the Mini Crosby or Downtown Crosby..., but, as a deterrent; organized my purse closet yesterday to remind myself I don’t need a darn thing. I also live next to a town that has the factory that makes Whiting and Davis metallic mesh bags. They had a tent sale...some great deals..bought a few things there too...[emoji51]



I like the Camo too. It goes well with most things I wear. Whiting and Davis bags are classics! Great quality too.


----------



## Reba

Do we know if MZ is going to have more of a Halloween collection this year?  They had a skeleton item in the last release..., was wondering if that was it..


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> I like the Camo too. It goes well with most things I wear. Whiting and Davis bags are classics! Great quality too.



Luv, if you like their bags..., you would have loved to be there.., so many to choose from. It made your head spin.., ha ha. I left and then went back later. So did my friend.  On the way out the second time, I heard the gentleman running it say he is planning another Sale at Holiday time...[emoji51]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, if you like their bags..., you would have loved to be there.., so many to choose from. It made your head spin.., ha ha. I left and then went back later. So did my friend.  On the way out the second time, I heard the gentleman running it say he is planning another Sale at Holiday time...[emoji51]



That’s so cool. I never get dressed up in my free time anymore (only for work) so as much as I love them they would just sit. I really like that fun palm tree bag. And I love the feel of them...kind of cathartic or something.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Do we know if MZ is going to have more of a Halloween collection this year?  They had a skeleton item in the last release..., was wondering if that was it..



Someone asked them and they said no. But they did add some stuff from last year to the site so who knows.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Someone asked them and they said no. But they did add some stuff from last year to the site so who knows.



That’s a bummer... they keep dropping their fun side


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Luv, if you like their bags..., you would have loved to be there.., so many to choose from. It made your head spin.., ha ha. I left and then went back later. So did my friend.  On the way out the second time, I heard the gentleman running it say he is planning another Sale at Holiday time...[emoji51]


They are so cool.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Reba said:


> Ok..dcooney..,hope everyone doesn’t mind a break in MZ action..these bags are made of a fluid metallic mesh..so cool. Evening type..first 2 are same bag different color..leather bottom and Crossbody; can wear even with dressier jean/blouse/heals to dinner..
> View attachment 4196293
> 
> View attachment 4196294
> 
> This next one, will be a cute on the wrist clutch to hold my lipstick [emoji168] and phone at a cocktail [emoji484][emoji483] party
> View attachment 4196295
> 
> These next 2 are a lil’ out of the box.., but, not for me...  my son dates a very beautiful, full of life girl from Miami. She can so pull these off. The first is a Crossbody she can wear out at night even here when in New England
> View attachment 4196296
> 
> This one is obviously for Miami nights...
> View attachment 4196297



Love W&D bags. Had one once but sold it. 

Like Luv, I’m not sure I’d ever use one as it was meant to be used, but it might be fun just to throw it on with a casual outfit for a funky contrast. I get the whole therapeutic tactile aspect of the mesh.


----------



## scaredycat

mariposa08 said:


> So pretty!  I saw that it was low stock on the mzw site so great choice before it sells out.


Thanks!


----------



## scaredycat

mbmb said:


> I love the idea of mini Crosby, but it looks so tiny. I envy you for being able to fit all your essentials into it!  Mini Crosby does hold LESS than small Thompson hobo, doesn't it??


Hmmm...I would say Yes, but not significantly less...the small thompson is very skinny..here is what I fit in the mini crosby......the market bag is from regular crosby.


----------



## scaredycat

Reba said:


> Ok..dcooney..,hope everyone doesn’t mind a break in MZ action..these bags are made of a fluid metallic mesh..so cool. Evening type..first 2 are same bag different color..leather bottom and Crossbody; can wear even with dressier jean/blouse/heals to dinner..



Love these! I had a BCBG bag once that was of the same material...i remember wearing that piece more than my more expensive stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep thinking about that leopard print. The only thing holding me back is the lack of being able to put it on your shoulder in winter. I considered the Sutton in it but the last time I had a Sutton I hardly wore it crossbody and I kind of prefer the look with less hardware. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking about that leopard print. The only thing holding me back is the lack of being able to put it on your shoulder in winter. I considered the Sutton in it but the last time I had a Sutton I hardly wore it crossbody and I kind of prefer the look with less hardware. What are your thoughts on this?



I am not a fan of the bigger styles of metro bags for my everyday needs..I love the Mini. If leopard came in that.., I would grab it. I love the look of Small Sutton, and carried my past ones by hand.., which was fine; I just find it awkward to get in and out of quickly. The mini, often I leave unzipped..contents stay covered enough with zip flap..then zip if I need extra security.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am not a fan of the bigger styles of metro bags for my everyday needs..I love the Mini. If leopard came in that.., I would grab it. I love the look of Small Sutton, and carried my past ones by hand.., which was fine; I just find it awkward to get in and out of quickly. The mini, often I leave unzipped..contents stay covered enough with zip flap..then zip if I need extra security.


That’s what I keep thinking! I don’t even fill the mini. It’s the pretty pattern that is not to light in color that I like . The micro is to small for me.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

You guys are really making me want a mini. But none of the colours is interesting to me.

Would love it in cranberry dawn colour block.


----------



## dcooney4

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You guys are really making me want a mini. But none of the colours is interesting to me.
> 
> Would love it in cranberry dawn colour block.


That would be amazing!


----------



## Reba

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You guys are really making me want a mini. But none of the colours is interesting to me.
> 
> Would love it in cranberry dawn colour block.



My friend down the street ordered the Mini Metro Tote today..., dcooney and I can be very convincing [emoji41]


----------



## LuvAllBags

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You guys are really making me want a mini. But none of the colours is interesting to me.
> 
> Would love it in cranberry dawn colour block.



That would be adorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking about that leopard print. The only thing holding me back is the lack of being able to put it on your shoulder in winter. I considered the Sutton in it but the last time I had a Sutton I hardly wore it crossbody and I kind of prefer the look with less hardware. What are your thoughts on this?



I would say only consider it if you’ll really enjoy the style you choose. If the style doesn’t work for you, you won’t use it regardless. I’ve made so many purchase mistakes that way.


----------



## starkfan

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking about that leopard print. The only thing holding me back is the lack of being able to put it on your shoulder in winter. I considered the Sutton in it but the last time I had a Sutton I hardly wore it crossbody and I kind of prefer the look with less hardware. What are your thoughts on this?





LuvAllBags said:


> I would say only consider it if you’ll really enjoy the style you choose. If the style doesn’t work for you, you won’t use it regardless. I’ve made so many purchase mistakes that way.



Agreed with LuvAllBags. I've been eyeing that leopard print too, but the styles it is currently offered in don't work for me or tempt me -- it's easy to make purchase mistakes by trying to come up with all sorts of justifications to yourself, but if the style just doesn't work for you (and especially if you've tried the style before), it may be best to stay away and not make that purchase mistake, no matter how hard it is to 'let go' of a print/colour that you really like...


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I would say only consider it if you’ll really enjoy the style you choose. If the style doesn’t work for you, you won’t use it regardless. I’ve made so many purchase mistakes that way.


I have never tried the small metro but I have made too many purchase mistakes in the past that I am hesitant to try it.


----------



## dcooney4

starkfan said:


> Agreed with LuvAllBags. I've been eyeing that leopard print too, but the styles it is currently offered in don't work for me or tempt me -- it's easy to make purchase mistakes by trying to come up with all sorts of justifications to yourself, but if the style just doesn't work for you (and especially if you've tried the style before), it may be best to stay away and not make that purchase mistake, no matter how hard it is to 'let go' of a print/colour that you really like...



I think you and Luv are both correct. I am holding off until I can really get longer then two minutes to look it over. Not to mention I bags saved in my closet unused that need to get some love or get listed.


----------



## dcooney4

What is your most used Mz bag? My is now a tie between my Bailey and my mini metro tote.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What is your most used Mz bag? My is now a tie between my Bailey and my mini metro tote.



This year, it has been Coco..., have a few colors now..[emoji6] But, haven’t been out of my Mini Metro Tote since I got it.  ...also, always in the mix, for walks, is Micro Crosby...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> This year, it has been Coco..., have a few colors now..[emoji6] But, haven’t been out of my Mini Metro Tote since I got it.  ...also, always in the mix, for walks, is Micro Crosby...


What do you put in your micro Crosby?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What do you put in your micro Crosby?



My phone, keys, lip product, lil cash and cards in card slip holders. Just enough for walks.  I go to a path that on the weekend has a farmer’s market; shop on the way out...or non-farmer’s market days is a short distance from Wholefoods..I go there for dinner supplies before heading home...having that Micro has been great.


----------



## jaschultze

dcooney4 said:


> What is your most used Mz bag? My is now a tie between my Bailey and my mini metro tote.





Reba said:


> This year, it has been Coco..., have a few colors now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, haven’t been out of my Mini Metro Tote since I got it. ...also, always in the mix, for walks, is Micro Crosby...



So much love for the Mini! It looks so small online -- does it really work as an everyday bag? I've been using the small metro tote for that and it seems perfect, but truth be told, I don't fill it up unless I carry my laptop along. I want to try something in leopard -- is this the place to do it? What can the mini hold?


----------



## scaredycat

dcooney4 said:


> What is your most used Mz bag? My is now a tie between my Bailey and my mini metro tote.



My cranberry lacquer mini Crosby and because I'm going to client sites, my Stars backpack. The mini Crosby is my new Alma BB - I would like to have it in all iterations!


----------



## dcooney4

jaschultze said:


> So much love for the Mini! It looks so small online -- does it really work as an everyday bag? I've been using the small metro tote for that and it seems perfect, but truth be told, I don't fill it up unless I carry my laptop along. I want to try something in leopard -- is this the place to do it? What can the mini hold?


They don’t have the mini in leopard. They have it in micro which I find much to small for me.


----------



## jaschultze

dcooney4 said:


> They don’t have the mini in leopard. They have it in micro which I find much to small for me.


Ah, thank you! I was getting the mini and the micro confused!


----------



## Reba

jaschultze said:


> Ah, thank you! I was getting the mini and the micro confused!



Headed out on this rainy day to do errands..here’s the Mini size..


----------



## Reba

Damn..., saw that leopard print in the Small Crosby Backpack..., so cute!  walked away...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Damn..., saw that leopard print in the Small Crosby Backpack..., so cute!  walked away...


Was it that cute?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Was it that cute?



So cute.., wanted for my trip tomorrow.., but, just spent a fortune at Soma on bras and jammies..., so, left quickly


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> So cute.., wanted for my trip tomorrow.., but, just spent a fortune at Soma on bras and jammies..., so, left quickly


Have a great trip.


----------



## dcooney4

Got to try on the backpack locally and even my dd said it looked okay. Only Dh is not a fan.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Got to try on the backpack locally and even my dd said it looked okay. Only Dh is not a fan.


Animal print is hot this season. I'm not a backpack person but the small metro backpack is really easy to use.


----------



## dcooney4

Wore my new backpack for the first time today. Have to say it so comfortable.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

dcooney4 said:


> Wore my new backpack for the first time today. Have to say it so comfortable.



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Wore my new backpack for the first time today. Have to say it so comfortable.



Love...looks so good with your beautiful hair too


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Love...looks so good with your beautiful hair too


Thank You both! I really like it a lot. I put the phone in the outside pocket so I could reach for it without taking it off my back.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Wore my new backpack for the first time today. Have to say it so comfortable.


Congrats


----------



## mariposa08

Bought sable and it's love!  Love it as much as I love steel


----------



## dcooney4

Love my backpack!


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Bought sable and it's love!  Love it as much as I love steel


Does it stay on your shoulder?


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Bought sable and it's love!  Love it as much as I love steel



So glad you have a new color you love.., looks great!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Love my backpack!



It is so pretty...


----------



## estrie

I’ll get another backpack and thought doing so for a Halloween gold/play reward perk this year would be great except I couldn’t decide on color until it was just hours too late ‍♀️. I guess sleep is more important than treats. I may drop out of gold status this year. 

Does anyone use a micro a lot and love? Since the small Crosby crossbody, even Sophie feels too heavy with all its zippers. Seems even the small mini paige would be bulky. Also wearing out Sophie’s long strap on Crosby.


----------



## estrie

Thought I wrote a reply but cannot find it?

Does anyone use a micro (other than micro Crosby which is in a class of its own i think) a lot and love it? Since using small Crosby, things with more zippers seem bulky and heavy (Sophie, even the small Mini Paige seems bulky?). But I usually expand my contents to fill space so wonder if a micro Sutton could be enough.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Got my Black Mini Metro Tote today. Took it out shopping this afternoon; with a tie on it...
> View attachment 4193767



Commenting way late but am always enamored with how you accessorize your bags!


----------



## estrie

Hm. I really cannot tell if my replies/posts are Making it into the thread... Love all the pictures!


----------



## mbmb

estrie said:


> Hm. I really cannot tell if my replies/posts are Making it into the thread... Love all the pictures!


I see 3 of your comments right before this one.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Commenting way late but am always enamored with how you accessorize your bags!



Thanks Estrie...wish I knew more about Micro bags for you. This Mini Tote of course is light as a feather...but, I am sure with your little one, you are looking for a hands-free option. I have been tempted by the Mini Crosby myself.  Love that leopard. Trying to be good...


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Hm. I really cannot tell if my replies/posts are Making it into the thread... Love all the pictures!


I did not respond because I have never tried a micro.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I dug out a watch dh bought me long ago and had it repaired . Really just a new battery and cleaning. What is old is new again.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Today I dug out a watch dh bought me long ago and had it repaired . Really just a new battery and cleaning. What is old is new again.



The bag and watch look cute together!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> The bag and watch look cute together!


I am so disappointed because the watch worked for about thirty minutes and then died. I did not realize till we were already more then an hour away and dh was not going to turn around. He tells me wear it anyway it will be right twice a day. Ugh!


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone ordered the exclusive medium metro with the writing on it?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am so disappointed because the watch worked for about thirty minutes and then died. I did not realize till we were already more then an hour away and dh was not going to turn around. He tells me wear it anyway it will be right twice a day. Ugh!



Bummer!

I was telling my friend about how cute the leopard backpack was..., now, she keeps texting me that she keeps looking at it..., it’s like a catchy bug...haha


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Bummer!
> 
> I was telling my friend about how cute the leopard backpack was..., now, she keeps texting me that she keeps looking at it..., it’s like a catchy bug...haha


I see leopard in her future.lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all, Love everyone’s new bags! The leopard backpack is super cute.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> What is your most used Mz bag? My is now a tie between my Bailey and my mini metro tote.



Great question. Probably my Large Crosby these days but I’ve been using leather bags quite a lot lately.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I wore my Bailey all day, but since I couldn't wear it crossbody like I normally do it was a bit frustrating with the long strap shortened. I might have to finally break out the leather strap for it and try it that way at least until my shoulder heals.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bailey all day, but since I couldn't wear it crossbody like I normally do it was a bit frustrating with the long strap shortened. I might have to finally break out the leather strap for it and try it that way at least until my shoulder heals.


What happened to your shoulder? Hope it's getting better every day. Maybe use your leopard backpack more? Oxford are really lightweight and the small backpack are not too floppy too.. so amazingly.


----------



## Morisa

Looking for some feedback on backpacks - I currently have the sporty Cece and it's just "okay." I don't love how the side mesh pockets are fixed; they should be elastic. Also, the bag itself is so slouchy that the bottom of the bag is starting to "fold" on itself since I don't always carry a laptop in it.

Does anyone have any experience or can provide a comparison between the Maddie, Madelyn (which is a larger version of the Maddie?) and the Crosby traveler backpack?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> What happened to your shoulder? Hope it's getting better every day. Maybe use your leopard backpack more? Oxford are really lightweight and the small backpack are not too floppy too.. so amazingly.


Not sure what I did . I might need a new mattress. I have been wearing my backpack but I like to rotate bags . I might just do a wristlet today instead.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Not sure what I did . I might need a new mattress. I have been wearing my backpack but I like to rotate bags . I might just do a wristlet today instead.



I have such a shoulder issue right now too. I just had to go buy all front closure bras, because I can’t reach the back clasp with my bad shoulder. I am fine upright...lying down is a challenge..,or certain reaches..ugh..getting old stinks..


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Not sure what I did . I might need a new mattress. I have been wearing my backpack but I like to rotate bags . I might just do a wristlet today instead.





Reba said:


> I have such a shoulder issue right now too. I just had to go buy all front closure bras, because I can’t reach the back clasp with my bad shoulder. I am fine upright...lying down is a challenge..,or certain reaches..ugh..getting old stinks..



Take care ladies. See a Dr for medicine if it is really bad. My colleague has frozen shoulder and need med and does acupuncture to help.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have such a shoulder issue right now too. I just had to go buy all front closure bras, because I can’t reach the back clasp with my bad shoulder. I am fine upright...lying down is a challenge..,or certain reaches..ugh..getting old stinks..


It sure does. Hope yours heals quick!


----------



## whateve

ms p said:


> Take care ladies. See a Dr for medicine if it is really bad. My colleague has frozen shoulder and need med and does acupuncture to help.


I have had 2 frozen shoulders. The most important thing is to keep moving. Gently pull your arms over your head. If you keep them moving, you won't lose the range of motion. Once you lose it, it takes a long time before it comes back.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have had 2 frozen shoulders. The most important thing is to keep moving. Gently pull your arms over your head. If you keep them moving, you won't lose the range of motion. Once you lose it, it takes a long time before it comes back.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Reba

whateve said:


> I have had 2 frozen shoulders. The most important thing is to keep moving. Gently pull your arms over your head. If you keep them moving, you won't lose the range of motion. Once you lose it, it takes a long time before it comes back.



Thank you for sharing..., thank goodness we all have the option of stylish lightweight MZW bags for our ailing bodies.., no heavy leathers dangling off this set of decrepit shoulders...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thank you for sharing..., thank goodness we all have the option of stylish lightweight MZW bags for our ailing bodies.., no heavy leathers dangling off this set of decrepit shoulders...


I am loving this backpack . It is just the right size and just so light that I keep rotating back into it. One of the best purchases I have made in a while.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am loving this backpack . It is just the right size and just so light that I keep rotating back into it. One of the best purchases I have made in a while.



I love my Henri Bendel backpacks. Have a few of the small and larger. They will be keepers, since we are loosing HB forever. But, maybe I will have to try an MZ bp next...
So glad you are enjoying it so much!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I love my Henri Bendel backpacks. Have a few of the small and larger. They will be keepers, since we are loosing HB forever. But, maybe I will have to try an MZ bp next...
> So glad you are enjoying it so much!


I loved the Henry Bendel backpack the only thing I did not like was the satin interior. My dd has more then one of their bags too.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I love my Henri Bendel backpacks. Have a few of the small and larger. They will be keepers, since we are loosing HB forever. But, maybe I will have to try an MZ bp next...
> So glad you are enjoying it so much!


What's happening to HB?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> What's happening to HB?



They are closing all stores and online in January [emoji22]


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> They are closing all stores and online in January [emoji22]


[emoji46] I'm shocked!


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> [emoji46] I'm shocked!



I know!  After 123 years..., so.., buy a little something this Holiday Season as a keepsake...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I know!  After 123 years..., so.., buy a little something this Holiday Season as a keepsake...


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I went a bit batty! lol


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I went a bit batty! lol


Those are so cute!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Those are so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I went a bit batty! lol



Love ...

Love the Black Lacquer Mini Tote and Backpack in this size too...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Love ...
> 
> Love the Black Lacquer Mini Tote and Backpack in this size too...


I know can’t decide which to get. I have two Leather backpacks that are black but not as light. Do you think two black minis are crazy. I just adore the mini .


----------



## honkers

I have a new Lizzy crossbody.  Today I noticed that the clasp on the crossbody strap was squeaking - it sounded like a little bird was following me around and chirping!  Has anyone else had this problem - any suggestions for a solution?  Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

honkers said:


> I have a new Lizzy crossbody.  Today I noticed that the clasp on the crossbody strap was squeaking - it sounded like a little bird was following me around and chirping!  Has anyone else had this problem - any suggestions for a solution?  Thanks!


I did have a bag that did that but I cannot remember if I exchanged or if the sound just went away, it was so long ago. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I went a bit batty! lol



I love those bats. I’ve been wearing my bats, ghosts and Frankenstein.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I love those bats. I’ve been wearing my bats, ghosts and Frankenstein.


They are so cute and well made. I love your ghost and Frankenstein too.


----------



## Reba

honkers said:


> I have a new Lizzy crossbody.  Today I noticed that the clasp on the crossbody strap was squeaking - it sounded like a little bird was following me around and chirping!  Has anyone else had this problem - any suggestions for a solution?  Thanks!



Maybe candle wax on hinge.., or call Customer Service..don’t use oil..will get on nylon!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I know can’t decide which to get. I have two Leather backpacks that are black but not as light. Do you think two black minis are crazy. I just adore the mini .



I think the two minis will have a very different look..but, maybe wait.., maybe they will make more colors...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think the two minis will have a very different look..but, maybe wait.., maybe they will make more colors...


Whoops!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Whoops!



I will take that as a ..., you got the pretty lil’ shiny tote...didn’t you?


----------



## honkers

Reba said:


> Maybe candle wax on hinge.., or call Customer Service..don’t use oil..will get on nylon!


I called Customer Service and they had no clue - they suggested WD40 (which I told them could drip on bag and stain it).  Tell me about using candle wax. . . I am intrigued!


----------



## Reba

honkers said:


> I called Customer Service and they had no clue - they suggested WD40 (which I told them could drip on bag and stain it).  Tell me about using candle wax. . . I am intrigued!



Find the offending squeaky metal hinge.., if it’s on a strap, maybe take off the bag while you do, and rub a small white unscented candle on the metal that is squeaking. Maybe it will lubricate it a bit and stop the noise...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I will take that as a ..., you got the pretty lil’ shiny tote...didn’t you?


On it’s way! Waited a bit yesterday till my good angel ( meaning you) responded but the little devil in me got impatient and worried it might sell out. So I ordered it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> On it’s way! Waited a bit yesterday till my good angel ( meaning you) responded but the little devil in me got impatient and worried it might sell out. So I ordered it.



I like your devilish side [emoji48]


----------



## gabz

You learn something new every day! I called mz customer service and asked about dust bags as all my mz bags except my Sutton came with one. The sa explained that the Sutton’s are meant to be rolled and stored in the removable pouch. Huh! Does anyone store it this way?


----------



## dcooney4

gabz said:


> You learn something new every day! I called mz customer service and asked about dust bags as all my mz bags except my Sutton came with one. The sa explained that the Sutton’s are meant to be rolled and stored in the removable pouch. Huh! Does anyone store it this way?


I had heard this but I don’t own a Sutton.


----------



## Sunnydazex3

gabz said:


> You learn something new every day! I called mz customer service and asked about dust bags as all my mz bags except my Sutton came with one. The sa explained that the Sutton’s are meant to be rolled and stored in the removable pouch. Huh! Does anyone store it this way?


I ordered a large Sutton maybe two weeks ago, and it came with the blue dust bag. But I do prefer to store my Sutton bag folded in the largest pouch.


----------



## shortA

gabz said:


> You learn something new every day! I called mz customer service and asked about dust bags as all my mz bags except my Sutton came with one. The sa explained that the Sutton’s are meant to be rolled and stored in the removable pouch. Huh! Does anyone store it this way?


I do. I fold them into the pouches and then use them as “stuffing” inside some of my leather bags (to help the leather bags keep shape). The metros have always bounced right back into shape.


----------



## dcooney4

I am finding that with some of my newer outwear some of my older bags no longer coordinate well. So I have been changing things up a bit. Do you mostly stick to neutrals in bags?


----------



## Morisa

Does anyone have a list of the MZ wallace bags/backpacks that will definitely fit a 15" macbook?

I know the Jordan, Cece, and Marlena backpacks are designed for a 13".  I think the Maddie is as well, but I'm not sure of the Madelyn (can't really find reviews of this one). 

I know the original Belle and the mid-and large-sized Abbey Totes could as well.  The original Jane/Frankie line could not, because the 15" was too big (but the 13" would fit).  Likewise the large east/west Nikki could fit the 15" but not the smaller version.

Are there any other bags that I'm missing from this list?


----------



## Morisa

dcooney4 said:


> I am finding that with some of my newer outwear some of my older bags no longer coordinate well. So I have been changing things up a bit. Do you mostly stick to neutrals in bags?



Depends on what I'm using the bag for.  Out on the weekends, color is fun.  On the weekdays, color may not be professional depending on whether I am meeting with clients or going to court and the like.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am finding that with some of my newer outwear some of my older bags no longer coordinate well. So I have been changing things up a bit. Do you mostly stick to neutrals in bags?



I have enough that I can switch around if I reach for a coat/jacket that doesn’t match. I sold a color or two that I now regret. Olive with Rosegold hardware is one that comes to mind.., didn’t wear often, but, this time of year, I want to kick myself for letting it go...so pretty [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am finding that with some of my newer outwear some of my older bags no longer coordinate well. So I have been changing things up a bit. Do you mostly stick to neutrals in bags?


I carry both neutrals and colors in bags. I have a few bags I reserve for rainy weather. I live in California so we don't see many rainy days. I have an old brown raincoat that I would love to retire but it goes with my waterproof brown boots, so I tend to carry the bags that also go with that combination in the rain, an AWL Dooney, a dark navy pebbled bag, and a coral patent leather. 

My down coat is deep purple. It isn't the best color to go with a majority of my bags but I carry them anyway.

I have a few wool coats in various colors but I don't wear them much.


----------



## Minne Bags

New items on the site! (Just in time for me because my points expire this month. Pity, I was so close to being good. LOL.) of course, I don’t “need” anything...


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> New items on the site! (Just in time for me because my points expire this month. Pity, I was so close to being good. LOL.) of course, I don’t “need” anything...


Which item is catching your wallet hehe?


----------



## ms p

Wow so many metallic bling bags! 

Love the lining in the boysenberry bags. The color reminds me of past Bedford midnight. I'm tempted to get something but honestly I don't need anything (need to sell instead haha). 

I usually like beads sequin etc. Not sure about it on the metro.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I am finding that with some of my newer outwear some of my older bags no longer coordinate well. So I have been changing things up a bit. Do you mostly stick to neutrals in bags?


I wanted to buy neutral colour bags but honestly for me it gets boring if neutral is just black, grey, white, beige. I think a few jewel/ pop color will act well as a "neutral" too when pair with the right outfit. Eg purple, red etc if a certain shade that works for u. I do think it's normal to sell some bags that no longer works for us as time passed. It can due to evolving style or change in lifestyle. Maybe ü need different type of neutral for different season?


----------



## dcooney4

I like the metallic stuff a lot, but I would prefer such light colors for spring summer. I already have a bag from the lacquer release coming. That and dh bought me a gorgeous non Mz bag too last week. So for now I will be good unless some of my other bags sell so I have more room. lol


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> Which item is catching your wallet hehe?



Hey, ms p! I love the metallic bags, especially the light pink one. Tin looks a little too bright on my screen. But, I absolutely do NOT need one. LOL. 

Somehow MZW managed to post the new items just as I was about to turn off my computer having spent an hour trying to make my wish list. SMH. 

Before the new items posted, I was thinking about maybe a small soho, Harlow tote, floral Greta wallet, Jim traveler, or the new metro organizer. 

Of the new items, The soho traveler looks interesting. (I’m currently obsessed with luggage sleeves.) And, I like the boysenberry color, but I definitely don’t need a purple bag. 

I don’t want my points to go to waste, so I hope to decide on something.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I like the metallic stuff a lot, but I would prefer such light colors for spring summer. I already have a bag from the lacquer release coming. That and dh bought me a gorgeous non Mz bag too last week. So for now I will be good unless some of my other bags sell so I have more room. lol


Which bag in lacquer?


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> Hey, ms p! I love the metallic bags, especially the light pink one. Tin looks a little too bright on my screen. But, I absolutely do NOT need one. LOL.
> 
> Somehow MZW managed to post the new items just as I was about to turn off my computer having spent an hour trying to make my wish list. SMH.
> 
> Before the new items posted, I was thinking about maybe a small soho, Harlow tote, floral Greta wallet, Jim traveler, or the new metro organizer.
> 
> Of the new items, The soho traveler looks interesting. (I’m currently obsessed with luggage sleeves.) And, I like the boysenberry color, but I definitely don’t need a purple bag.
> 
> I don’t want my points to go to waste, so I hope to decide on something.


The rose gold series ? I can't tell the pink hue on the website. Hopefully some gals will post irl pics soon  

If your point is not that much I'll get a pouch or something so u don't need to top up much. On the other hand if u have quite a fair bit I'll say get something u love and will use. Don't try to compromise ... I really wanted red lacquer but I didn't buy a bag. I bought the pouch instead and I'm not using it much at all sigh.


----------



## Reba

Pretty things.  So much Metro line...; their focus has shifted to this line. Must be more popular and, I bet less expensive to make.  I bought quite a few Bedford bags last Winter that I need to enjoy this Fall..  I will hold off for something to really tempt me. Love the purple on that Paige.., but, don’t need. And, love the Black Lacquer Mini Tote.., review when you receive dcooney!!


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> The rose gold series ? I can't tell the pink hue on the website. Hopefully some gals will post irl pics soon
> 
> If your point is not that much I'll get a pouch or something so u don't need to top up much. On the other hand if u have quite a fair bit I'll say get something u love and will use. Don't try to compromise ... I really wanted red lacquer but I didn't buy a bag. I bought the pouch instead and I'm not using it much at all sigh.



Oh, ms p! Why, oh why, are you the voice of reason when I’m looking for enablers? [emoji6] I have $30 in points and it’s burning a hole in my pocket. You’re absolutely right...I shouldn’t compromise. Maybe I’ll look at the smaller items again...


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Which bag in lacquer?


Mini Metro Tote!


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Pretty things.  So much Metro line...; their focus has shifted to this line. Must be more popular and, I bet less expensive to make.  I bought quite a few Bedford bags last Winter that I need to enjoy this Fall..  I will hold off for something to really tempt me. Love the purple on that Paige.., but, don’t need. And, love the Black Lacquer Mini Tote.., review when you receive dcooney!!



Hey Reba! It does appear that their focus has shifted to the metro line. Interesting...


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hey Reba! It does appear that their focus has shifted to the metro line. Interesting...



I do like the metallic..., but, warning..., when I had a quilted metallic, a non-MZ-er thought it looked like an insulated lunch box.   I loved it until that was said. Never looked the same to me. I sold. [emoji17]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I do like the metallic..., but, warning..., when I had a quilted metallic, a non-MZ-er thought it looked like an insulated lunch box.   I loved it until that was said. Never looked the same to me. I sold. [emoji17]


That was said to me recently to about the small metro in the leopard. I ended up getting it in the backpack and I love it.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I do like the metallic..., but, warning..., when I had a quilted metallic, a non-MZ-er thought it looked like an insulated lunch box.   I loved it until that was said. Never looked the same to me. I sold. [emoji17]


I think I remember is it penny? I can't help be influenced by gf, dh and DD opinion although I know they don't see it like me. It's wonderful when people around us love our bags [emoji5]. Till today I still remember dh complemented me on my first Mzw and that was 8-9 years ago already haha.


----------



## ms p

Minne Bags said:


> Oh, ms p! Why, oh why, are you the voice of reason when I’m looking for enablers? [emoji6] I have $30 in points and it’s burning a hole in my pocket. You’re absolutely right...I shouldn’t compromise. Maybe I’ll look at the smaller items again...


I'm sure you will find something u love  for $30 points get a charm or pouch or small wallet? If there's really nothing u want I'll suggest get the small metro pouch. These seems to sell fast and is probably easier to sell off [emoji14] there is 3 colors to choose from now.


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> I do like the metallic..., but, warning..., when I had a quilted metallic, a non-MZ-er thought it looked like an insulated lunch box.   I loved it until that was said. Never looked the same to me. I sold. [emoji17]



Ha! I remember your story about the insulated lunch box. Well, I have the steel metallic small metro and I think of stuffing it with frozen goods every time I carry it. But, I definitely don’t need two cold bags. [emoji23] But the new rose gold metallic is so pretty...


----------



## Minne Bags

ms p said:


> I'm sure you will find something u love  for $30 points get a charm or pouch or small wallet? If there's really nothing u want I'll suggest get the small metro pouch. These seems to sell fast and is probably easier to sell off [emoji14] there is 3 colors to choose from now.



 I’ll take a closer look. I’m not a charm gal. But I love pouches. The problem is that I have sooo many. Perhaps I should add a MZW pouch to the mix. Same goes for wallets, I have way too many and only use a few.


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> I’ll take a closer look. I’m not a charm gal. But I love pouches. The problem is that I have sooo many. Perhaps I should add a MZW pouch to the mix. Same goes for wallets, I have way too many and only use a few.


How about the small metro pouch? You could wear it like a clutch. I just got one and really like it.


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> I’ll take a closer look. I’m not a charm gal. But I love pouches. The problem is that I have sooo many. Perhaps I should add a MZW pouch to the mix. Same goes for wallets, I have way too many and only use a few.



For $35, the Small Metro Pouch in Black Lacquer...boom. Nice clutch!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> For $35, the Small Metro Pouch in Black Lacquer...boom. Nice clutch!


I agree! The mini I received is going back as it was a bit funky but next time I go I will    probably  pick one up in person. The metro pouch is perfect. I even went on Etsy to order a wristlet strap for it.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> I agree! The mini I received is going back as it was a bit funky but next time I go I will    probably  pick one up in person. The metro pouch is perfect. I even went on Etsy to order a wristlet strap for it.


I ordered this the other day after seeing your pics on fb.  I don't even carry clutches lol, but I could not pass it up!


----------



## mariposa08

Minne Bags said:


> I’ll take a closer look. I’m not a charm gal. But I love pouches. The problem is that I have sooo many. Perhaps I should add a MZW pouch to the mix. Same goes for wallets, I have way too many and only use a few.


Definitely use it.  I love their metro pouches.  I love medium metros so I always have a metro pouch or two in my bag-- helps me keep the smaller things together.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I agree! The mini I received is going back as it was a bit funky but next time I go I will    probably  pick one up in person. The metro pouch is perfect. I even went on Etsy to order a wristlet strap for it.



Cute..., just spent a bunch at Bendel..., need to wait..., maybe they’ll still be around later...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Cute..., just spent a bunch at Bendel..., need to wait..., maybe they’ll still be around later...


What did you get at Bendel? I was there last week but the bag I wanted was to heavy for me.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What did you get at Bendel? I was there last week but the bag I wanted was to heavy for me.



Bought a few Holiday ornaments, a bracelet and a Houndstooth Mini Backpack. Going to miss browsing through their website. Always fun. Bought a few last things to remember them by...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Bought a few Holiday ornaments, a bracelet and a Houndstooth Mini Backpack. Going to miss browsing through their website. Always fun. Bought a few last things to remember them by...


It all sounds wonderful. I want my dd to pick a few things things for Christmas. This is where most of her bags come from. The houndstooth sounds adorable. I need to look at their site more closely. I would enjoy some ornaments as well.


----------



## Goldengirl489

Hi! New here to the forum, but considering either the regular Crosby or the Small Crosby and was wondering if anyone had a comparison of the two?  I have an upcoming trip so I'm looking for an everyday purse for sightseeing and such.  While my daughter isn't coming with us, I'd like to make sure whichever one I get is big enough to accommodate travel with her. Thanks in advance!


----------



## climbgirl

Goldengirl489 said:


> Hi! New here to the forum, but considering either the regular Crosby or the Small Crosby and was wondering if anyone had a comparison of the two?  I have an upcoming trip so I'm looking for an everyday purse for sightseeing and such.  While my daughter isn't coming with us, I'd like to make sure whichever one I get is big enough to accommodate travel with her. Thanks in advance!


I have the regular Crosby and while I love it, it can get heavy if you carry a lot.  But I do love all the compartments.  I love the small crosby, it is very roomy.  I'm not at home to send photos at this time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Goldengirl489 said:


> Hi! New here to the forum, but considering either the regular Crosby or the Small Crosby and was wondering if anyone had a comparison of the two?  I have an upcoming trip so I'm looking for an everyday purse for sightseeing and such.  While my daughter isn't coming with us, I'd like to make sure whichever one I get is big enough to accommodate travel with her. Thanks in advance!



Welcome! The Small Crosby is pretty roomy, but regular Crosby is what I’d consider standard purse size. Unfortunately I don’t have both to compare them. I sold my Small.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got the Cranberry Gloss Harlow with my points. It is really pretty and will be amazing for the holidays and dreary winter. Will also be great in bad weather. However...it has yellow interior. What were they thinking? Ugh. I will ignore it because I love the bag, but they need some design help, IMO. 

Of the new stuff, I like Boysenberry a lot. Purples always grab me. And the robot charms are freaking adorable. 

I do not get the Travel Soho at all. It’s a huge, floppy bottomless pit and would drive me insane. Just because you make something big and add a luggage sleeve, it doesn’t make it a fabulous travel bag. That said, I adore my other Sohos and am just really pleased with them. I have the large Camo and the Mini in black with gold hw.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Bought a few Holiday ornaments, a bracelet and a Houndstooth Mini Backpack. Going to miss browsing through their website. Always fun. Bought a few last things to remember them by...



So sad about Bendel. I will miss going there when I’m in NY. And I won’t get there in Dec this year so I’m really sorry I won’t be able to go one last time.


----------



## dcooney4

Love this little metro pouch so much I bought two different wristlet straps for it. Thought I could use them on other things as well.


----------



## greycat64

dcooney4 said:


> Love this little metro pouch so much I bought two different wristlet straps for it. Thought I could use them on other things as well.


Nice!  Did you get them from etsy?


----------



## dcooney4

greycat64 said:


> Nice!  Did you get them from etsy?


Yes the straps are from Etsy.


----------



## dcooney4

I am antsy for a bag but can't decide on one. I loved the look of the sable Sutton but not sure it would work for me. Someone suggested the the small soho tote because it can go on the shoulder and has outside pockets. What are you lusting for now or are you sated ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am antsy for a bag but can't decide on one. I loved the look of the sable Sutton but not sure it would work for me. Someone suggested the the small soho tote because it can go on the shoulder and has outside pockets. What are you lusting for now or are you sated ?



I think I am good for now..  I bought my fill of Coco’s last Winter lol..., looking forward to wearing those this season. And, just got my Henri Bendel bag, before they sadly leave us forever..
View attachment 4238705


----------



## Reba

Not sure [emoji848] what happened last post..was trying to post pic of HB bag..one more try..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not sure [emoji848] what happened last post..was trying to post pic of HB bag..one more try..
> View attachment 4238711


This gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

I sold or gave away a  lot of the stuff but my gold Coco stays but I will save that for summer.


----------



## dcooney4

I am wearing my backpack but that won’t go with my winter coat once the weather changes.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I sold or gave away a  lot of the stuff but my gold Coco stays but I will save that for summer.



I have the Magnet, Mallard and Carmine which are all good for upcoming season...


----------



## mariposa08

I want something in rose gold and I would love a small crosby in another color, but don't love the color options they have right now.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have the Magnet, Mallard and Carmine which are all good for upcoming season...


Beautiful colors! I wish they would make it in dawn.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I want something in rose gold and I would love a small crosby in another color, but don't love the color options they have right now.


What do you love so much about the small Crosby? I like the look but the price kind of makes me think twice.


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> What do you love so much about the small Crosby? I like the look but the price kind of makes me think twice.


It's small, but because of the compartments it fits a ton and stays nicely organized.  Of the three small crosby bags I have (small, xbody, and downtown) it's my favorite.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> It's small, but because of the compartments it fits a ton and stays nicely organized.  Of the three small crosby bags I have (small, xbody, and downtown) it's my favorite.


Something to think about.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I am antsy for a bag but can't decide on one. I loved the look of the sable Sutton but not sure it would work for me. Someone suggested the the small soho tote because it can go on the shoulder and has outside pockets. What are you lusting for now or are you sated ?


Sable small Sutton? Or regular size? I think u had a small Sutton do u still have it? U seems to prefer mini metro.

I actually have the sable small Sutton but not use yet. I feel that it's a neutral color that can be used. Heard small Sutton and mini Soho is about same size. Maybe u can consider mini Soho. 

I'm personally craving for black lacquer or boysenberry medium Sutton, or small soho (dove grey, anthracite, black g/hw or boysenberry) [emoji171]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sable small Sutton? Or regular size? I think u had a small Sutton do u still have it? U seems to prefer mini metro.
> 
> I actually have the sable small Sutton but not use yet. I feel that it's a neutral color that can be used. Heard small Sutton and mini Soho is about same size. Maybe u can consider mini Soho.
> 
> I'm personally craving for black lacquer or boysenberry medium Sutton, or small soho (dove grey, anthracite, black g/hw or boysenberry) [emoji171]


I don't have a small Sutton . It had gold hardware and most of my summer shoes were silver. Do you think the sable would go with very dark colors or do you think it would get transfer color from my jeans. I loved the mini a lot in summer, but soon I will need to carry gloves etc in my bag. I am thinking something a bit bigger with more carry options though if a mini came out in another color . I like the idea of the small soho because it is shoulder carry, but I would want an organizer for it as I am not a fan of puddly bags. I bought those purse gummies so if I find something I love I can put them on . 
Though part of me is annoyed that I need to do something to make a bag work better. Part of me feels that I just haven't tried the right one for me. If that makes sense.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I don't have a small Sutton . It had gold hardware and most of my summer shoes were silver. Do you think the sable would go with very dark colors or do you think it would get transfer color from my jeans. I loved the mini a lot in summer, but soon I will need to carry gloves etc in my bag. I am thinking something a bit bigger with more carry options though if a mini came out in another color . I like the idea of the small soho because it is shoulder carry, but I would want an organizer for it as I am not a fan of puddly bags. I bought those purse gummies so if I find something I love I can put them on .
> Though part of me is annoyed that I need to do something to make a bag work better. Part of me feels that I just haven't tried the right one for me. If that makes sense.


Sable has gold hardware too.  Will that work for u? I placed sable small Sutton against cream, blue jean and black attire and took a pic. Hope it help. 

I know what u mean about a bag ideally should work by its own. I'm considering buying purse gummy but the few pic I saw I felt the purse look less pretty with it  if u are considering Soho I think the mini size will be better for u. The small looks really floppy without an organizer/ too little stuff inside.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sable has gold hardware too.  Will that work for u? I placed sable small Sutton against cream, blue jean and black attire and took a pic. Hope it help.
> 
> I know what u mean about a bag ideally should work by its own. I'm considering buying purse gummy but the few pic I saw I felt the purse look less pretty with it  if u are considering Soho I think the mini size will be better for u. The small looks really floppy without an organizer/ too little stuff inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239387
> View attachment 4239389


Thank you! In winter the gold is fine. Only in summer I wear mostly silver. The sable is not to light which I like. I was also looking at boysenberry in small Sutton. Wish I could get to a store and see them in person.


----------



## dcooney4

Sorry for constant corrections . Dh is driving on a curved road.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! In winter the gold is fine. Only in summer I wear mostly silver. The sable is not to light which I like. I was also looking at boysenberry in small Sutton. Wish I could get to a store and see them in person.


I really like boysenberry [emoji171]


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Sable has gold hardware too.  Will that work for u? I placed sable small Sutton against cream, blue jean and black attire and took a pic. Hope it help.
> 
> I know what u mean about a bag ideally should work by its own. I'm considering buying purse gummy but the few pic I saw I felt the purse look less pretty with it  if u are considering Soho I think the mini size will be better for u. The small looks really floppy without an organizer/ too little stuff inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239387
> View attachment 4239389



I love your sable small sutton!


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I love your sable small sutton!


Thank ü [emoji255][emoji173]️ I used it today for the first time [emoji16]


----------



## dcooney4

What are you all wearing the most lately? Is it Mz or something else. For me I have been rotating through all my bags Mz and other brands. I am doing a challenge called love it or list. So If I wear a bag from my closet that I no longer enjoy out it goes.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks again ms p ! I ordered it. Now I need to be good for a while as much as I like boysenberry I don't want to keep adding without getting rid of some. It is time to enjoy what I have.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks again ms p ! I ordered it. Now I need to be good for a while as much as I like boysenberry I don't want to keep adding without getting rid of some. It is time to enjoy what I have.


I hope you like it irl  imo it's pretty neutral but adds a pop of colour at the same time.

I still have the want for a boysenberry but either the style or price is holding me back (med Sutton, downtown Crosby,  small Soho). I know i should be using other bags more too + still have 1-2 bags to sell. If I manage to sell the bag maybe I can buy? But advert and year end sale is also coming up. This year's advert half of which I'm probably be missing it when it goes live online as I'll be away on holiday. Kinda weird if I keep checking mzw at a particular time of the day daily lol.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What are you all wearing the most lately? Is it Mz or something else. For me I have been rotating through all my bags Mz and other brands. I am doing a challenge called love it or list. So If I wear a bag from my closet that I no longer enjoy out it goes.



Sounds like you have parted ways with a lot of bags..  How many MZ’s have survived the challenge?  I am weak.., hard to part with my faves...  I did a purge.., but, only of styles that didn’t work for my shoulder etc. Some, I don’t use enough; but, still can’t part with..


----------



## dcooney4

At this point have Paige's , Coco's ,metro backpack, mini metro and bailey along with a wristlet and metro pouch and some wallets , charm holder and bats . It is mostly other brands that I am letting go.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> At this point have Paige's , Coco's ,metro backpack, mini metro and bailey along with a wristlet and metro pouch and some wallets , charm holder and bats . It is mostly other brands that I am letting go.



Ok.., good..


----------



## dcooney4

It looks like the small sable Sutton is sold out.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It looks like the small sable Sutton is sold out.



When will u receive your sable small Sutton?

I'm surprise to see sable small Sutton is already sold out. Sometimes I wonder is it oos fast due to high demand or low stock projection. There are so many oxford metallic release this season. 

I also realized Cranberry lacquer small Sutton is oos too. The cranberry medium metro is also running low. 

Between basket weave and mushrooms sequin which will u choose ?


----------



## dcooney4

They  are both pretty. Sequins seems a bit more  dressy.


----------



## whateve

ms p said:


> When will u receive your sable small Sutton?
> 
> I'm surprise to see sable small Sutton is already sold out. Sometimes I wonder is it oos fast due to high demand or low stock projection. There are so many oxford metallic release this season.
> 
> I also realized Cranberry lacquer small Sutton is oos too. The cranberry medium metro is also running low.
> 
> Between basket weave and mushrooms sequin which will u choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246422
> View attachment 4246424
> View attachment 4246425
> View attachment 4246427
> View attachment 4246428


I like the basket weave. It would be more worry free.


----------



## dcooney4

Which bag do you use on rainy days? I use mini metro if it is not to bad . If it is heavy rain I grab saffaino bag .


----------



## gabz

Would the black small Sutton be a good Disney bag?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag do you use on rainy days? I use mini metro if it is not to bad . If it is heavy rain I grab saffaino bag .


I avoid using my soft leather bag if possible. My other bags are either nylon or pebble leather. Singapore rains throughout the year so my bags need to be able to survive unexpected thunderstorms [emoji1]. I like mzw bags because of this "weather proof function" + pocket + light weight.


----------



## ms p

gabz said:


> Would the black small Sutton be a good Disney bag?


It's light weight, fairly water resistant and can wear cross body so I think it'll be ok. Otherwise how about metro backpack?


----------



## Pomba

I love my soho mini tote.


----------



## PJovie

Pomba said:


> I love my soho mini tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249014


What a pretty photo!  What size is your soho?


----------



## dcooney4

PJovie said:


> What a pretty photo!  What size is your soho?


Mini!


----------



## Pomba

thank you its a mini soho


----------



## dcooney4

I think the sale will be coming soon . If we go by when it started last year. I had forgotten that when I told dh I would only buy in person. I went a bit crazy with clearing out some of my older bags . Is there something you are lusting after that you hope will be included in the sale?


----------



## shortA

dcooney4 said:


> I think the sale will be coming soon . If we go by when it started last year. I had forgotten that when I told dh I would only buy in person. I went a bit crazy with clearing out some of my older bags . Is there something you are lusting after that you hope will be included in the sale?



I bought an anthracite Jordan backpack and love the color, so I’m thinking about an anthracite Jordan hobo. I’ve heard great things about that bag. Also, if Greta in Eden goes on sale I’d snatch one of those up quickly.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think the sale will be coming soon . If we go by when it started last year. I had forgotten that when I told dh I would only buy in person. I went a bit crazy with clearing out some of my older bags . Is there something you are lusting after that you hope will be included in the sale?



I am really not crazy for any of the current items. I like a lot of them; just not desperately enough..and I just don’t need. I would buy an Abbey Crossbody in Dawn with gold hardware if she popped back up. And, who knows what they might sway me with during Advent.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am really not crazy for any of the current items. I like a lot of them; just not desperately enough..and I just don’t need. I would buy an Abbey Crossbody in Dawn with gold hardware if she popped back up. And, who knows what they might sway me with during Advent.


I am kind of in the same mode at the moment.  I finally just picked up a simple black leather tote from Tori Burch last weekend. I already wore it and it works great. I love advent and could possibly be swayed by something if it blows me away but right now I think I am good. I am still working on making more space in my closet and trying only to add things that really work for my wardrobe. I am trying to work on my wardrobe now too. I have to many light weight jackets and only one really nice puffer for when it is freezing.


----------



## dcooney4

I have worn this backpack more than any of my others this year and I have not had it that long. Pleasantly surprised by this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> What are you all wearing the most lately? Is it Mz or something else. For me I have been rotating through all my bags Mz and other brands. I am doing a challenge called love it or list. So If I wear a bag from my closet that I no longer enjoy out it goes.



I’ve been wearing my leather bags a lot lately. My MZW’s are lonely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag do you use on rainy days? I use mini metro if it is not to bad . If it is heavy rain I grab saffaino bag .



I will generally use an oxford bag on super rainy days. Crosby bags do very well in the rain. But so do the bedfords in my experience.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I think the sale will be coming soon . If we go by when it started last year. I had forgotten that when I told dh I would only buy in person. I went a bit crazy with clearing out some of my older bags . Is there something you are lusting after that you hope will be included in the sale?



I’m not excited for sale this year. I expect all those super light colors from spring to be in it. Maybe I’d get a Spectrum Soho if it ends up on sale eventually.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I’ve been wearing my leather bags a lot lately. My MZW’s are lonely!


Leather bags need love too! lol


----------



## dcooney4

I have been having a lot of shoulder issues lately making my beloved crossbody bags barely wearable. First I bought new pillows and then when that didn't help I bought a new mattress . The new mattress is a bit to hard so I bought more new pillows . So for now I am sticking with super light bags though I love leather too. I am using handheld bags , backpacks, or shoulder carry bags . What type of bag works best for you?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been having a lot of shoulder issues lately making my beloved crossbody bags barely wearable. First I bought new pillows and then when that didn't help I bought a new mattress . The new mattress is a bit to hard so I bought more new pillows . So for now I am sticking with super light bags though I love leather too. I am using handheld bags , backpacks, or shoulder carry bags . What type of bag works best for you?



OMG.., you sound like me with the darn shoulder.  I have been using my Bendel backpacks lately while shopping. Missing my other bags. Might try Hunter Coco next..going to pack light. Don’t really need 7 lip products..haha; don’t know how they all end up in there...


----------



## dcooney4

New stuff on the website including a tote with an outside pocket.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> New stuff on the website including a tote with an outside pocket.



I love the new release! So many great things.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been having a lot of shoulder issues lately making my beloved crossbody bags barely wearable. First I bought new pillows and then when that didn't help I bought a new mattress . The new mattress is a bit to hard so I bought more new pillows . So for now I am sticking with super light bags though I love leather too. I am using handheld bags , backpacks, or shoulder carry bags . What type of bag works best for you?



I really only shoulder carry. Cb bags pull on my neck so I do that rarely. I can do backpacks for travel but not for work. Right now I love my Crosby line bags, my Soho bags and a bucket bag from Rough & Tumble.


----------



## Reba

So glad I bought a few Bedford bags last year..., certainly not the focus anymore.  Sloane is pretty, but, not much external pocketing. It’s ok for me.., I am well-stocked (ha ha).  Metro line rules these days for sure though...


----------



## ms p

Wow sparrow Crosby  [emoji7] but 3 style only


----------



## dcooney4

I am holding off. They are nice but the next one I get I want to buy in person.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Just received an email from MZ re their new releases and WoW I love JJ its so cute. I think it deff has to come and join their older siblings Jim and Jimmy. I  use Jim and Jimmy for travel but want JJ as an everyday bag.


----------



## Reba

Has anyone heard anything about whether or not we can expect Advent Specials this year? [emoji1335][emoji319][emoji300]️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Haven’t heard anything @Reba but I’m really hoping they have one this year. There were some good releases this year


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Has anyone heard anything about whether or not we can expect Advent Specials this year? [emoji1335][emoji319][emoji300]️


I heard through the grapevine it might be something different, but I don’t know what.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I heard through the grapevine it might be something different, but I don’t know what.



That’s not good...


----------



## Reba

Anyone shopping the Sale?


----------



## mariposa08

I got the small crosby in night garden.  It's been on my ISO list so I went for it.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Anyone shopping the Sale?


I'm looking longingly at bags that aren't exactly perfect for me, while thinking about sale bags I bought in the past. Two sold without really wearing, one used for a week and nobody wants to buy, and one sitting never used in the closet! I hope i don't give in to the urge to buy!


----------



## ms p

Mbmb I'm also looking at sale. Don't need any bags. But yes there are a few I'm interested. One of which (small Soho) I've wanted to try since it was launch. Similarly there were so many I've bought and used only a few times, pristine condition, and having problem selling or sold but waste lots $. Sigh ~


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I'm looking longingly at bags that aren't exactly perfect for me, while thinking about sale bags I bought in the past. Two sold without really wearing, one used for a week and nobody wants to buy, and one sitting never used in the closet! I hope i don't give in to the urge to buy!


I have done this too.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I heard through the grapevine it might be something different, but I don’t know what.


I wonder are they referring to  this sale with new bags that were never sold as regular item? vs during advert some days these new bags pop up.


----------



## ms p

Ok I bought 2 bags. I have convinced myself since there's no advert it's ok to buy my Xmas gift now. By the time I received it'll be Xmas very soon [emoji319]


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Ok I bought 2 bags. I have convinced myself since there's no advert it's ok to buy my Xmas gift now. By the time I received it'll be Xmas very soon [emoji319]


what did you buy?


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> what did you buy?


Same as u small Crosby night garden + dove grey small Soho  pls share your pic when u receive your night garden. I'm curious on the different pattern placement.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Same as u small Crosby night garden + dove grey small Soho  pls share your pic when u receive your night garden. I'm curious on the different pattern placement.


I'm nervous about pattern placement.  I hope it doesn't take too long to receive them.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I'm nervous about pattern placement.  I hope it doesn't take too long to receive them.


Hope u get one that you like [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone gotten any new items lately? I am trying to be good at the moment .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone gotten any new items lately? I am trying to be good at the moment .



No.., after looking at Sale, I decided to shop my closet yesterday before heading out.., love [emoji177] this Coco...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No.., after looking at Sale, I decided to shop my closet yesterday before heading out.., love [emoji177] this Coco...
> View attachment 4258265


That one is a stunner.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Has anyone heard anything about whether or not we can expect Advent Specials this year? [emoji1335][emoji319][emoji300]️



No Advent this year per MZW. They said they will be doing something different they hope we like. They included a bunch of new, never before seen stuff in the sale, which is interesting. I bet it was originally intended for Advent.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Today’s buy more, save more special is great! Only on full price items. I got a Boysenberry Crosby Tote and the new Large Downtown Crosby, and a Penguin charm to push me over the next discount threshold. I’m excited because I really wanted to get these two bags anyway.


----------



## Reba

So..., no Advent Specials.., bummer. I loved the fun of it. Does that mean no fun Holiday Shop too?  You know..with the fun charms, Holiday Hamish pouches, key chains etc. ....geez..all the charming things they used to do..egg hunt, Advent...now oh so boring


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> So..., no Advent Specials.., bummer. I loved the fun of it. Does that mean no fun Holiday Shop too?  You know..with the fun charms, Holiday Hamish pouches, key chains etc. ....geez..all the charming things they used to do..egg hunt, Advent...now oh so boring


They are doing stuff it is just not the same way.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Today’s buy more, save more special is great! Only on full price items. I got a Boysenberry Crosby Tote and the new Large Downtown Crosby, and a Penguin charm to push me over the next discount threshold. I’m excited because I really wanted to get these two bags anyway.


Please post pictures when you get them.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LuvAllBags said:


> Today’s buy more, save more special is great! Only on full price items. I got a Boysenberry Crosby Tote and the new Large Downtown Crosby, and a Penguin charm to push me over the next discount threshold. I’m excited because I really wanted to get these two bags anyway.


I thought the special was great too and very tempting. Congrats on ur goodies!! I couldn’t resist JJ and had to get it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

They've heard my cries


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bellebellebelle19 said:


> They've heard my cries


They’re so cute and love those colors. Which one do you like?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tua said:


> They’re so cute and love those colors. Which one do you like?


Trying to decide between yellow and pink!! Truly so adorable


----------



## gabz

I think small Crosby is my fave mz bag ever!! So versatile and the perfect size and shape.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

gabz said:


> I think small Crosby is my fave mz bag ever!! So versatile and the perfect size and shape.


I deff agree @gabz I love small Crosby and most of the Crosby line. I also like the Soho collection


----------



## mariposa08

gabz said:


> I think small Crosby is my fave mz bag ever!! So versatile and the perfect size and shape.



I'm loving it too.  It fits so much because of the separate compartments and so many pockets!  The Crosby line has been a huge hit for me!


----------



## mariposa08

Night garden arrived.  I think I'm fine with the pattern placement--- I wish it had a little less white, but it still looks good IMO.  The pouch is gorgeous-- the pattern shows up so nicely when it's not on the quilted.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Night garden arrived.  I think I'm fine with the pattern placement--- I wish it had a little less white, but it still looks good IMO.  The pouch is gorgeous-- the pattern shows up so nicely when it's not on the quilted.


Congratulations! I think the placement shows a nice range of the print and color


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Night garden arrived.  I think I'm fine with the pattern placement--- I wish it had a little less white, but it still looks good IMO.  The pouch is gorgeous-- the pattern shows up so nicely when it's not on the quilted.


I think it looks very pretty and the placement looks good. Enjoy it!


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> Night garden arrived.  I think I'm fine with the pattern placement--- I wish it had a little less white, but it still looks good IMO.  The pouch is gorgeous-- the pattern shows up so nicely when it's not on the quilted.



I [emoji177] love.., I like the white in it.., to me brightens it up a smidge. Btw, your hair looks so pretty.., looking good ...


----------



## mariposa08

Thanks ladies!  

Ms. P, when do you think yours will arrive?

Just saw on the mzw site that the small crosby in night garden is low stock!  And the night garden regular crosby sold out the other day.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Ms. P, when do you think yours will arrive?
> 
> Just saw on the mzw site that the small crosby in night garden is low stock!  And the night garden regular crosby sold out the other day.


Maybe mid Dec? But I'll be away for holiday. So I'll see it most likely end Dec after Xmas . That's probably a good thing since I bought 2 Kate Spade from shopbop. I'm using one already, the other will arrive this weekend. Love shopbop speedy international shipping


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Maybe mid Dec? But I'll be away for holiday. So I'll see it most likely end Dec after Xmas . That's probably a good thing since I bought 2 Kate Spade from shopbop. I'm using one already, the other will arrive this weekend. Love shopbop speedy international shipping


I'd love to see the kate Spade's too.


----------



## ms p

DC, I bought the KS regular size Hartley. It's sturdy nylon and comfortable to carry. The padded strap lays nicely. I've been using it for almost a week to work daily. 

The bag was on sale. And shopbop does free international 3-4 shipping. Best deal is shopbop had a cyber Monday sale code after I bought my bag less than a week. They were so nice to refund me the difference when I email them. I received the refund in like 3 days. 

I'm a really happy customer . So much so yup I bought another KS backpack haha. Attached the stock pic of leather teba


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> DC, I bought the KS regular size Hartley. It's sturdy nylon and comfortable to carry. The padded strap lays nicely. I've been using it for almost a week to work daily.
> 
> The bag was on sale. And shopbop does free international 3-4 shipping. Best deal is shopbop had a cyber Monday sale code after I bought my bag less than a week. They were so nice to refund me the difference when I email them. I received the refund in like 3 days.
> 
> I'm a really happy customer . So much so yup I bought another KS backpack haha. Attached the stock pic of leather teba
> 
> View attachment 4266075
> View attachment 4266090


I like them both. Does the nylon one have pockets inside?  I have been wearing backpacks a lot lately. My leopard one has been worn quite a few times and still looks brand new. Though I have a lot of bags like you so I rotate bags often.


----------



## dcooney4

The dog in my avatar is my newest painting Reba.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> The dog in my avatar is my newest painting Reba.



Love him...you should do a Mini Schnauzer [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Love him...you should do a Mini Schnauzer [emoji6]


Thanks! I probably will at some point.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I like them both. Does the nylon one have pockets inside?  I have been wearing backpacks a lot lately. My leopard one has been worn quite a few times and still looks brand new. Though I have a lot of bags like you so I rotate bags often.


Yes there's a pocket inside the nylon backpack. Backpack does have its benefit


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> DC, I bought the KS regular size Hartley. It's sturdy nylon and comfortable to carry. The padded strap lays nicely. I've been using it for almost a week to work daily.
> 
> The bag was on sale. And shopbop does free international 3-4 shipping. Best deal is shopbop had a cyber Monday sale code after I bought my bag less than a week. They were so nice to refund me the difference when I email them. I received the refund in like 3 days.
> 
> I'm a really happy customer . So much so yup I bought another KS backpack haha. Attached the stock pic of leather teba
> 
> View attachment 4266075
> View attachment 4266090



That’s really great that they did the sale adjustment for you!!! During Black Friday event KS didn’t qualify, then a bunch of KS went on sale when they had extra 30% off sale during cyber Monday and a lot of that is back to full price. Great catch!  I got a very embellished penguin because cute, despite not loving the gold hardware... [emoji214][emoji210]

Have missed the recent events to get a metro backpack and possibly something else, just busy. Keeping eyes open!


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> That’s really great that they did the sale adjustment for you!!! During Black Friday event KS didn’t qualify, then a bunch of KS went on sale when they had extra 30% off sale during cyber Monday and a lot of that is back to full price. Great catch!  I got a very embellished penguin because cute, despite not loving the gold hardware... [emoji214][emoji210]
> 
> Have missed the recent events to get a metro backpack and possibly something else, just busy. Keeping eyes open!


I went to local KS shop a few days after I bought from shopbop. The price difference is almost double. The Cyber Monday KS sale is really awesome.

Are you looking for any specific metro backpack color? I think some colors are available under the edu sale promotion


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving how light weight yet convenient my leopard backpack is. At some point I think I would like one in a solid color. I have beautiful leather backpacks but I keep grabbing the small metro.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am loving how light weight yet convenient my leopard backpack is. At some point I think I would like one in a solid color. I have beautiful leather backpacks but I keep grabbing the small metro.



Glad you love so much. I would think about one, but, I have so many of the Bendel backpacks haha.., maybe someday..do love the look. Was looking at the Maroon last Winter Weekend Special...
I have been stuck on my Coco’s lately. Definitely my current favorite style. Haven’t had a leather shoulder strap that works so well for me in ages, and can go   crossbody if I need it to [emoji177] Magnet and Mallard are my faves..need to use that Carmine this [emoji319]Season too though!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Glad you love so much. I would think about one, but, I have so many of the Bendel backpacks haha.., maybe someday..do love the look. Was looking at the Maroon last Winter Weekend Special...
> I have been stuck on my Coco’s lately. Definitely my current favorite style. Haven’t had a leather shoulder strap that works so well for me in ages, and can go   crossbody if I need it to [emoji177] Magnet and Mallard are my faves..need to use that Carmine this [emoji319]Season too though!


Magnet and mallard are both gorgeous colors. CoCo is a wonderful shape. Love my gold one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> Night garden arrived.  I think I'm fine with the pattern placement--- I wish it had a little less white, but it still looks good IMO.  The pouch is gorgeous-- the pattern shows up so nicely when it's not on the quilted.



I love your pattern placement!


----------



## Reba

Magnet Coco waiting for me at hair [emoji1329]...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Magnet Coco waiting for me at hair [emoji1329]...


Just gorgeous! Like a work of art .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Just gorgeous! Like a work of art .



Haha..they have such dramatic bag stands for us..and, I was sitting there with foils on my head..looked over and thought..that’s quite a picture..


----------



## dcooney4

The newest painting is this weeks avatar. Now back to bags. I have been so busy at home lately I barely wore a bag. I am trying so wear some of my other brand bags but I always come back to Mz .


----------



## Morisa

So what exactly is MZW doing for the December holidays now that they are not doing the advent this year?  I saw the vault items, and then they have bundles.  Is that it?


----------



## dcooney4

Morisa said:


> So what exactly is MZW doing for the December holidays now that they are not doing the advent this year?  I saw the vault items, and then they have bundles.  Is that it?


They are doing special weekends I believe.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> I went to local KS shop a few days after I bought from shopbop. The price difference is almost double. The Cyber Monday KS sale is really awesome.
> 
> Are you looking for any specific metro backpack color? I think some colors are available under the edu sale promotion



Choosing color is one of my challenges  More mellow, or vibrant? I’d likely use it at work, so maybe a darker color? 

What edu sale promotion do you speak of???


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> They are doing special weekends I believe.



It’s weird cause it seems like some other brands/companies are doing various 12 days of Christmas emails this year. Gifts with purchase are not bad but haven’t really been motivating me... I do love the colors they have. Dunno, maybe just really hunkered down with the incredibly functional and versatile items already in the closet!


----------



## dcooney4

I think they will probably do  something exciting next weekend if this promo does work for them. At least I hope so. I miss the advent calendar . It made you feel like a child to see each day leading up to Christmas. Not very wallet friendly but worth it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I think they will probably do  something exciting next weekend if this promo does work for them. At least I hope so. I miss the advent calendar . It made you feel like a child to see each day leading up to Christmas. Not very wallet friendly but worth it.



Agree...this year’s Christmas [emoji319] Specials suck


----------



## ms p

Agree this year's Xmas special so far didn't feel very special to me. 

On a happier note the 2 bags I bought from the sale will be sent to me 3 days later just before I leave for holiday 

I used the KS Teba backpack today. The closure is clasp and it has magnetic built in. I think that's a really great idea. Bag closes well and i can open / close with one hand too.


----------



## allthingsgirl

I'm also disappointed in the Holiday specials this year.   I miss the advent specials too!


----------



## ms p

Here's my 2 sales bag


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Here's my 2 sales bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276230
> View attachment 4276232
> View attachment 4276233


I really like the placement of the print on yours. I have never tried a Crosby bag. What are your thoughts on it? Also what size tote is that? Trying to be good here so I am enjoying everyone else’s purchases.


----------



## mariposa08

Love your bags Ms P! WDYT of the sizes? Small soho tempts me because of the hidden pockets.  I bought the mini soho, but I don't think I like it.  I went to use it and then switched to something else instead. Small crosby is a such a great size though-- it fits so much because of the separate pockets!  Hope you love it.


----------



## mariposa08

Also Ms P did you end up getting the crosby crossbody in dawn lacquer?  I'm tempted by the xbody in cranberry lacquer (have it in regular black oxford), but don't know how the lacquer will be.  Is it too stiff?  Does it still look nice worn xbody?


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Also Ms P did you end up getting the crosby crossbody in dawn lacquer?  I'm tempted by the xbody in cranberry lacquer (have it in regular black oxford), but don't know how the lacquer will be.  Is it too stiff?  Does it still look nice worn xbody?


Yes I have the dawn Crosby cross body  the lacquer doesn't feel stiff to me. According to my gf she said it's the prettiest bag I bought recently lol. Cranberry is really pretty


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Love your bags Ms P! WDYT of the sizes? Small soho tempts me because of the hidden pockets.  I bought the mini soho, but I don't think I like it.  I went to use it and then switched to something else instead. Small crosby is a such a great size though-- it fits so much because of the separate pockets!  Hope you love it.


Thank ü [emoji255] I wanted to try the mini Soho. Heard it's close in size to small Sutton and u like small Sutton. Why didn't you like mini Soho?

The small Soho size reminds me of the previous small Astor tote. I really like the 2 deep external pockets. I was feeling unsure actually when I took it out of the box. It look so "plain" [emoji14] I tried it on and i think it looks good and goes well with everything because it's so "plain" haha. 

I'm good with this Crosby style size. I had tried the magnet one previously. Sold because I thought I've too much grey but I kinda miss it. Glad I bought one during sale 


dcooney4 said:


> I really like the placement of the print on yours. I have never tried a Crosby bag. What are your thoughts on it? Also what size tote is that? Trying to be good here so I am enjoying everyone else’s purchases.


Thank ü [emoji255] i like the Crosby line. It has both quilted and pockets and can be casual or dress up. Only dislike is the price ouch. Me too trying to be good and thinking to stop buying anymore bags. I'm tempted by the glazed linen Paige and it's low stock for a few days already. Hope it's sold out already. My bags closet is full and I can't seems to sell any bags too. That's a sign for me. The tote is a small Soho.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Yes I have the dawn Crosby cross body  the lacquer doesn't feel stiff to me. According to my gf she said it's the prettiest bag I bought recently lol. Cranberry is really pretty
> 
> View attachment 4276558




dawn xbody looks so good on you!!!


----------



## mariposa08

I don't like that mini soho sticks out (has a stiff base) when worn xbody


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I don't like that mini soho sticks out (has a stiff base) when worn xbody


Thanks [emoji813]️ The lacquer bags has a more glam look imo [emoji4]

Indeed i agree the soho series may not be the best as cross body.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> dawn xbody looks so good on you!!!


I agree !


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Thanks [emoji813]️ The lacquer bags has a more glam look imo [emoji4]
> 
> Indeed i agree the soho series may not be the best as cross body.


I wasn't crazy about the wide crossbody strap on it. The size was great but was basically the same size as my mini metro and I didn't need to black bags in the same size. If I had bought a different color I would have kept mine and worn it hand held.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I wasn't crazy about the wide crossbody strap on it. The size was great but was basically the same size as my mini metro and I didn't need to black bags in the same size. If I had bought a different color I would have kept mine and worn it hand held.



Thanks [emoji813]️[emoji253]

Did u sell or return it? I'm considering getting mini soho or maybe micro Tribeca next year with points. The fashion trend seems to be towards wide cross body strap. I don't do handheld so the long strap is a must for me. 

Can anyone help to advice mini Soho shortest long strap setting is it same length as small Sutton shortest strap setting? Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Thanks [emoji813]️[emoji253]
> 
> Did u sell or return it? I'm considering getting mini soho or maybe micro Tribeca next year with points. The fashion trend seems to be towards wide cross body strap. I don't do handheld so the long strap is a must for me.
> 
> Can anyone help to advice mini Soho shortest long strap setting is it same length as small Sutton shortest strap setting? Thanks!


Stupid me , I decided to late that I wasn’t using it . So some one got it cheap .  I am trying very hard to only buy in person now so I can actually try it on . The only exception will be when I use my points.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Stupid me , I decided to late that I wasn’t using it . So some one got it cheap .  I am trying very hard to only buy in person now so I can actually try it on . The only exception will be when I use my points.


Buying in person is the best. Hope u will have a fun trip soon [emoji4][emoji257]


----------



## dcooney4

Mz has the elderberry stuff in the sale now.  The Marlena backpack looks so pretty.  Ugh! Being good is getting harder.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Mz has the elderberry stuff in the sale now.  The Marlena backpack looks so pretty.  Ugh! Being good is getting harder.


I find it hard to use the Marlena. The main closure is too secure [emoji14] hope that helps


----------



## br350

I just purchased the Small Belle in ginger, after debating between several styles.  The price was phenomenal - 60% off in their sale.  This will be my 5th MZ and I love them all.  I have two of the small metro backpacks and love them so much. I hope I like the small Belle!


----------



## br350

If anyone has a small Belle and has pictures, can you please post?  I'd love to see it on someone or in the other colors.  Thanks!


----------



## br350

@dcooney4 and @LuvAllBags   I have a question I hope you all can help with - I ordered the Small Belle in Ginger and it has metallic leather trim/handles.  Has anyone had a bad experience with metallic leather?  I know MZ quality is very, very good, but I just hope the metallic holds up and doesn't flake/peel, etc.  Any thoughts?   I couldn't resist the price/color so I purchased, but hoping it holds up!


----------



## dcooney4

br350 said:


> @dcooney4 and @LuvAllBags   I have a question I hope you all can help with - I ordered the Small Belle in Ginger and it has metallic leather trim/handles.  Has anyone had a bad experience with metallic leather?  I know MZ quality is very, very good, but I just hope the metallic holds up and doesn't flake/peel, etc.  Any thoughts?   I couldn't resist the price/color so I purchased, but hoping it holds up![/QU
> 
> I have never tried anything in ginger because I cannot Touch satin linings but in the past I have had a few bags with metallic leather from them and they all held up really well. One was my bad weather bag and did really well.


----------



## br350

Thanks so much - this is good to know. This is my first-ever foray into metallic leather. I appreciate you responding!


----------



## mbmb

br350 said:


> If anyone has a small Belle and has pictures, can you please post?  I'd love to see it on someone or in the other colors.  Thanks!


Try searching the thread 
*MZ Wallace style/size/color reference *PICS ONLY**


----------



## Reba

br350 said:


> If anyone has a small Belle and has pictures, can you please post?  I'd love to see it on someone or in the other colors.  Thanks!



My metallic leathers have been awesome; no worries. Hope this one is as good. Enjoy...let us know..share pics and progress as to how it wears...


----------



## Pomba

Swell, my new mini soho went out last night and i noticed what looked like white dust marks on it so i wiped it down...its stayed! On closer inspection, its scraped! It must have gotten scrapped when i had it on my lap ar the bar and it was moving on my legs under and out from the bar marbletop and got scraped!


----------



## dcooney4

Pomba said:


> Swell, my new mini soho went out last night and i noticed what looked like white dust marks on it so i wiped it down...its stayed! On closer inspection, its scraped! It must have gotten scrapped when i had it on my lap ar the bar and it was moving on my legs under and out from the bar marbletop and got scraped!


Oh no!


----------



## ms p

Pomba said:


> Swell, my new mini soho went out last night and i noticed what looked like white dust marks on it so i wiped it down...its stayed! On closer inspection, its scraped! It must have gotten scrapped when i had it on my lap ar the bar and it was moving on my legs under and out from the bar marbletop and got scraped!


[emoji21] oh dear


----------



## ms p

Amethyst regular metro backpack on holiday


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Amethyst regular metro backpack on holiday
> View attachment 4282704


What an amazing view!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What an amazing view!


Agree [emoji177] It's all mountain, lake, grass and farm animals here.


----------



## ame

I am kind of bummed they confirmed that they won't be doing much Bedford anymore, and no new Hope/Helena wallets.  I cannot stand crosby/the quilted stuff...


----------



## lovemybabes

I want to try a Crosby so bad...but I am really partial to the Hayley and my mini soho... I am worried about the leather corners becoming worn. I also have a cricket belle hobo that is still new in the bag. LOL... Ugh. Plus I want to try a small Sutton, and I have been eyeballing that cranberry lacquer Harlow wristlet...GAH!!


----------



## ms p

ame said:


> I am kind of bummed they confirmed that they won't be doing much Bedford anymore, and no new Hope/Helena wallets.  I cannot stand crosby/the quilted stuff...


Seriously?! I like the Bedford more  the Oxford seems to sell better though


----------



## dcooney4

ame said:


> I am kind of bummed they confirmed that they won't be doing much Bedford anymore, and no new Hope/Helena wallets.  I cannot stand crosby/the quilted stuff...


I must have missed this. That is really sad as I prefer the quality of the Bedford.


----------



## ms p

lovemybabes said:


> I want to try a Crosby so bad...but I am really partial to the Hayley and my mini soho... I am worried about the leather corners becoming worn. I also have a cricket belle hobo that is still new in the bag. LOL... Ugh. Plus I want to try a small Sutton, and I have been eyeballing that cranberry lacquer Harlow wristlet...GAH!! [emoji2]


The cranberry is for one season (so far) and on sale now so maybe get that first ?


----------



## mbmb

ame said:


> I am kind of bummed they confirmed that they won't be doing much Bedford anymore, and no new Hope/Helena wallets. I cannot stand crosby/the quilted stuff...


Where did you get the info regarding Bedford bags?


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Here is my contribution... was an impulse buy when I went into a boutique downtown for a teeshirt... they carry MZ Wallace and it was calling to me!

Cute micro Crosby in cranberry. It’s a wonderful little crossbody and my lil’ one enjoyed checking it out and since it’s nylon I didn’t really worry to much about the drool!

Anyone else have one? It’s so very versatile! Mini handbag/wallet/clutch...


----------



## UmmIbrahim

mariposa08 said:


> Also Ms P did you end up getting the crosby crossbody in dawn lacquer?  I'm tempted by the xbody in cranberry lacquer (have it in regular black oxford), but don't know how the lacquer will be.  Is it too stiff?  Does it still look nice worn xbody?



I have the micro in cranberry lacquer and omg it’s soooo incredibly soft and squishy! I’ll try to post pictures tomorrow in the sunlight.


----------



## ms p

UmmIbrahim said:


> View attachment 4283338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution... was an impulse buy when I went into a boutique downtown for a teeshirt... they carry MZ Wallace and it was calling to me!
> 
> Cute micro Crosby in cranberry. It’s a wonderful little crossbody and my lil’ one enjoyed checking it out and since it’s nylon I didn’t really worry to much about the drool!
> 
> Anyone else have one? It’s so very versatile! Mini handbag/wallet/clutch...


Cute bag and baby [emoji813]️ I've been considering the micro Crosby but I love big mobile so maybe I'll try the Tribeca version since it's bigger (with points next year)


----------



## Reba

Won’t be selling off any more of my Bedford bags!  Have had a few quilted and sold..don’t miss


----------



## dcooney4

I thought it looked like it was trending away from Bedford but I had hoped I was wrong. I miss some of the older classier Bedford styles.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I thought it looked like it was trending away from Bedford but I had hoped I was wrong. I miss some of the older classier Bedford styles.



Like my Mini Metro..can see keeping this one..maybe trying another style..but, honestly could do without. The metro line must be so much less costly for them to make..huge profit-margin I would think...


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> Amethyst regular metro backpack on holiday
> View attachment 4282704




Gorgeous shot!  Amethyst is so pretty!


----------



## ame

ms p said:


> Seriously?! I like the Bedford more  the Oxford seems to sell better though


I think Oxford/Suttons fly out of there. I just think they're hideous.  



dcooney4 said:


> I must have missed this. That is really sad as I prefer the quality of the Bedford.


The girl that runs their official FB group said that the Hope and Helena are done, and that they're focusing more on oxford than bedford, though she did just comment that a navy bedford might be in my future (I only buy navy bags, pref with gold hw). I was waiting for like a year for the RFID Hope/Helena to come out in Dawn or some dark purple and that's when they said it's not coming back.



mbmb said:


> Where did you get the info regarding Bedford bags?


Their official Facebook Group.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Gorgeous shot!  Amethyst is so pretty!


Thank ü [emoji255][emoji173]️


----------



## dcooney4

ame said:


> I think Oxford/Suttons fly out of there. I just think they're hideous.
> 
> The girl that runs their official FB group said that the Hope and Helena are done, and that they're focusing more on oxford than bedford, though she did just comment that a navy bedford might be in my future (I only buy navy bags, pref with gold hw). I was waiting for like a year for the RFID Hope/Helena to come out in Dawn or some dark purple and that's when they said it's not coming back.
> 
> Their official Facebook Group.


Thanks I have not been on there much lately.


----------



## ame

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks I have not been on there much lately.


Yea I don't pay attention to the group enough despite being on FB half the day for work.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep thinking about the tin small metro backpack. I wear a lot of silver in spring and summer and the leopard worked great for the fall, but I have so many other backpacks and no one sells it close by to actually see the color in person. Yesterday I almost bought it from another shop because they had a promo to get a free makeup bag with it. I ended up not doing it but was very tempted. Has anyone seen it in person? Is the fabric stronger than the regular metro fabric?


----------



## LuvAllBags

br350 said:


> @dcooney4 and @LuvAllBags   I have a question I hope you all can help with - I ordered the Small Belle in Ginger and it has metallic leather trim/handles.  Has anyone had a bad experience with metallic leather?  I know MZ quality is very, very good, but I just hope the metallic holds up and doesn't flake/peel, etc.  Any thoughts?   I couldn't resist the price/color so I purchased, but hoping it holds up!



Sorry for the late reply. Unfortunately MZ’s metallic painted leather has a history of not holding up well. I suspect the paint will rub off the handles...but will hope for the best.


----------



## Cyan002000

I am searching for a wallet with RFID protection and am considering Mae Wallet. Does anyone have an experience with this wallet? Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cyan002000 said:


> I am searching for a wallet with RFID protection and am considering Mae Wallet. Does anyone have an experience with this wallet? Thanks!


I have the Kristina and the Karli but I have only used the Kristina, which I like very much. Hopefully someone else will chime in who has One.


----------



## Cyan002000

dcooney4 said:


> I have the Kristina and the Karli but I have only used the Kristina, which I like very much. Hopefully someone else will chime in who has One.


Good to know you liked Kristina! I want to buy one of Eden Floral Print wallets, but Kristina is not one of them. Thanks anyway


----------



## dcooney4

I have wanted to see tin in real and my dd bought me this cute pouch for Christmas. She is not an Mz fan so I was delighted when I received it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I have wanted to see tin in real and my dd bought me this cute pouch for Christmas. She is not an Mz fan so I was delighted when I received it.



It’s lovely! Congrats!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have wanted to see tin in real and my dd bought me this cute pouch for Christmas. She is not an Mz fan so I was delighted when I received it.


That's so sweet congrats!


----------



## Reba

I guess reality is settling in for me..  all the retailers that have MZ online pretty much only have Metro now... MZ keeps clearing away basic Bedford pieces... omg..I can’t believe they’re only going to do quilted stuff. It’s ok.., but, not what I love about the brand. [emoji22]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I guess reality is settling in for me..  all the retailers that have MZ online pretty much only have Metro now... MZ keeps clearing away basic Bedford pieces... omg..I can’t believe they’re only going to do quilted stuff. It’s ok.., but, not what I love about the brand. [emoji22]


I hope you had a nice holiday. I don't believe they would get rid of all the Bedford stuff. To many people are copying their oxford stuff. To stay unique they need to keep some of the Bedford stuff. They just came out with the one with the stripe down in it in Bedford.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you had a nice holiday. I don't believe they would get rid of all the Bedford stuff. To many people are copying their oxford stuff. To stay unique they need to keep some of the Bedford stuff. They just came out with the one with the stripe down in it in Bedford.



I hope you are right. It’s just such a drastic shift away from the Bedford; they have me worried


----------



## Mamatutu

New to MZ Wallace but liked the looks and how light they are for a baby bag. Being my girls are now 10 and 15 and having a baby on the way I didn't want to part with my nice bags but really think I need something practical and don't have to worry about. That said I'm not a diaper bag kind of person. 
I bought the Crosby backpack loving it with all the zippers but it arrived in black instead of magnet and then was sold out where I bought it. I tried putting a few things in it for my hospital bag and now thinking it's too small. The metro backpack seems bigger but doesn't have all the pockets on the outside. Debated on the Metro and Sutton Tote but heard the straps slip. 

So question for those using any as a baby bag which do you love/hate and how do they hold up?


----------



## dcooney4

Mamatutu said:


> New to MZ Wallace but liked the looks and how light they are for a baby bag. Being my girls are now 10 and 15 and having a baby on the way I didn't want to part with my nice bags but really think I need something practical and don't have to worry about. That said I'm not a diaper bag kind of person.
> I bought the Crosby backpack loving it with all the zippers but it arrived in black instead of magnet and then was sold out where I bought it. I tried putting a few things in it for my hospital bag and now thinking it's too small. The metro backpack seems bigger but doesn't have all the pockets on the outside. Debated on the Metro and Sutton Tote but heard the straps slip.
> 
> So question for those using any as a baby bag which do you love/hate and how do they hold up?


If you are going to nurse I think the Crosby should work. If you need to bring bottles I would try the Jimmy bag as it has more pockets or the metro backpack with the great outside pockets for a bottles .  The Sutton is nice but has no outside pockets for easy to grab stuff. You will laugh because with my first baby I had a gigantic bag . By child number 4 I carried the smallest bag ever. Which held a diaper , skinny wipes, one piece stretchy outfit and a binky and some money.


----------



## dcooney4

I already stuck one of my wristlet straps on my pouch and wore it out to dinner.


----------



## dcooney4

Yay or Nay?


----------



## dcooney4

Today is the last day of the sale. Is anyone on the fence on something. I keep looking at the Jordon backpack but I really don't need it as I have a different backpack on the way. I love the Bedford fabric though. I have a lot of backpacks I must not buy.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Today is the last day of the sale. Is anyone on the fence on something. I keep looking at the Jordon backpack but I really don't need it as I have a different backpack on the way. I love the Bedford fabric though. I have a lot of backpacks I must not buy.



Not tempted by anything there..., was hoping for some surprises...[emoji107]...

Happy New Year MZ Friends...[emoji164]...hoping 2019 brings us many new MZ’s..Metro and Bedford alike..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not tempted by anything there..., was hoping for some surprises...[emoji107]...
> 
> Happy New Year MZ Friends...[emoji164]...hoping 2019 brings us many new MZ’s..Metro and Bedford alike..


Happy New Year to you and everyone else here.


----------



## ms p

Happy new year everyone [emoji5][emoji258][emoji323]

DC the backpack looks good. There's a few item from the sale I'm tempted. But I know I don't need and I'll probably end up wanting to sell when I have too many bags lying around. Selling is not easy too. So I keep reminding myself not to spend the $.


----------



## Reba

New items. All Metro of course. The Tin/Steel combo is pretty...


----------



## mariposa08

I love my oxford stuff, but this release was pretty boring. I hope they have more interesting things coming.  It's crazy that they are offering the medium metro in 25 colors! Must be big money makers for them to shift so heavily to oxford.


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I love my oxford stuff, but this release was pretty boring. I hope they have more interesting things coming.  It's crazy that they are offering the medium metro in 25 colors! Must be big money makers for them to shift so heavily to oxford.



Yup!  I get the comfy lightweight carry of the Metro line..., but...so many copycats out there...  people will spend less and buy those. It’s cheap to make I am sure...  They need to remember what put them on the map..., don’t desert their original beautiful quality products...


----------



## Mamatutu

Just a heads up I got the Crosby Backpack and the two baby bottles I'm debating on using don't fit in the outside side pockets. I debated on a Metro but then the SA at my local store said they hold up well but she's seen 2 recently come back with the inside pockets ripped so I decided to wait and think about it with that info along with people saying the bag slips off their shoulder. 
Bummed because I liked the looks of the Crosby Backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

Mamatutu said:


> Just a heads up I got the Crosby Backpack and the two baby bottles I'm debating on using don't fit in the outside side pockets. I debated on a Metro but then the SA at my local store said they hold up well but she's seen 2 recently come back with the inside pockets ripped so I decided to wait and think about it with that info along with people saying the bag slips off their shoulder.
> Bummed because I liked the looks of the Crosby Backpack.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mteat2987

Does anyone have the Crosby belt bag?


----------



## mariposa08

mteat2987 said:


> Does anyone have the Crosby belt bag?


I tried it, but didn't like it.  It's really BIG. It sits really close to the body (which is a normally a good thing as I don't want it sticking way out) and I had a really had time getting my hand in and out of it because it was so close. I also tried the metro belt bag and didn't like it.  Of all the belt bags I've tried I like the Lululemon Everywhere belt bag best and my cheap Everest waist pack from Amazon.


----------



## mariposa08

Mamatutu said:


> Just a heads up I got the Crosby Backpack and the two baby bottles I'm debating on using don't fit in the outside side pockets. I debated on a Metro but then the SA at my local store said they hold up well but she's seen 2 recently come back with the inside pockets ripped so I decided to wait and think about it with that info along with people saying the bag slips off their shoulder.
> Bummed because I liked the looks of the Crosby Backpack.


I've taken my metro backpack all over and never had an issue.  If you want to try it I would get it from somewhere like Norstrom so if there is an issue you can return since the CS is better than MZW.


----------



## jaschultze

mariposa08 said:


> I love my oxford stuff, but this release was pretty boring. I hope they have more interesting things coming.  It's crazy that they are offering the medium metro in 25 colors! Must be big money makers for them to shift so heavily to oxford.



The disappointing thing for me is that I much prefer the size of the small metro tote for everyday use and the color options are much more limited in that size.


----------



## mteat2987

mariposa08 said:


> I tried it, but didn't like it.  It's really BIG. It sits really close to the body (which is a normally a good thing as I don't want it sticking way out) and I had a really had time getting my hand in and out of it because it was so close. I also tried the metro belt bag and didn't like it.  Of all the belt bags I've tried I like the Lululemon Everywhere belt bag best and my cheap Everest waist pack from Amazon.


Thank you for this honest review!


----------



## Mamatutu

mariposa08 said:


> I've taken my metro backpack all over and never had an issue.  If you want to try it I would get it from somewhere like Norstrom so if there is an issue you can return since the CS is better than MZW.


Yes that is where I had bought it. Love Nordstrom and their service.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jaschultze said:


> The disappointing thing for me is that I much prefer the size of the small metro tote for everyday use and the color options are much more limited in that size.



Agreed. I love the Small and sadly they don’t offer it as much anymore.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here’s my first lacquer bag. I loved this color combo so much I decided to go for it. I considered it for months, then it disappeared. When it popped back up I grabbed it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s my first lacquer bag. I loved this color combo so much I decided to go for it. I considered it for months, then it disappeared. When it popped back up I grabbed it.


It is really pretty! Does the lacquer stay on your shoulder better?


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s my first lacquer bag. I loved this color combo so much I decided to go for it. I considered it for months, then it disappeared. When it popped back up I grabbed it.



I love this so much!  I want a cran lacquer bag so badly.


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s my first lacquer bag. I loved this color combo so much I decided to go for it. I considered it for months, then it disappeared. When it popped back up I grabbed it.



So pretty!   Miss hearing from you Luv!  How are you liking this one?


----------



## psucutie

Just wanted to pop in and say hi and happy new year!


----------



## mteat2987

mariposa08 said:


> I tried it, but didn't like it.  It's really BIG. It sits really close to the body (which is a normally a good thing as I don't want it sticking way out) and I had a really had time getting my hand in and out of it because it was so close. I also tried the metro belt bag and didn't like it.  Of all the belt bags I've tried I like the Lululemon Everywhere belt bag best and my cheap Everest waist pack from Amazon.


Thanks again. I purchased the lululemon festival belt bag and I love it. Your recommendation saved me some $$$


----------



## Reba

psucutie said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi and happy new year!



[emoji112]...miss talking to all our regulars


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> [emoji112]...miss talking to all our regulars


Me too!
Yesterday, I pulled out my Paige in Mulberry and with the fluffy ski jacket and I was able to wear it crossbody. It is such a beautiful color.


----------



## dcooney4

Is anyone else rediscovering any of their older bags?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Dcooney, Tumi just released what looks like the cutest little backpack! No mod pics, but the dimensions seem to indicate that it’s a smaller bag. Super cute and so lightweight. Comes in 3 colors.

https://www.tumi.com/p/sofia-backpack-01174431041/


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It is really pretty! Does the lacquer stay on your shoulder better?



Yes, so far it’s much better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mariposa08 said:


> I love this so much!  I want a cran lacquer bag so badly.



Blue Beetle Nantucket had the Cranberry Lacquer on sale this week.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> So pretty!   Miss hearing from you Luv!  How are you liking this one?



I love it! Even with my fear of shine! I have been so busy and my dad has been ill. But he is stable and I am trying to be more engaged again.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Is anyone else rediscovering any of their older bags?



Great question. I went through my bags a few days ago and reminded myself which I still love and which really need to go. I have a few that I just need to cut the cord and sell. They are awesome but I don’t use them. 

For Bedford, I’m pretty much down to Jane, Frankie and Small Abbey with a few other one-offs in the mix. I have two medium Roxy bags that are forever bags too. They’re just so functional. 

I have been using my Soho Totes A TON. They’re just fantastic carryalls. Also love the Mini Soho.

And of course I love my Crosby bags. I don’t have many but love the ones I have. I have a Large Crosby, a regular Crosby, a Crosby Tote, a Large Downtown a Downtown, and a Mini. I may not keep the Downtown, as it’s a size I can’t make work. I love the Large Downtown.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it! Even with my fear of shine! I have been so busy and my dad has been ill. But he is stable and I am trying to be more engaged again.


Oh no! I hope he is on the mend.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Dcooney, Tumi just released what looks like the cutest little backpack! No mod pics, but the dimensions seem to indicate that it’s a smaller bag. Super cute and so lightweight. Comes in 3 colors.
> 
> https://www.tumi.com/p/sofia-backpack-01174431041/


I really like the look of this . My only hesitation is that loop where the straps attach can be uncomfortable. This is one to try on in person. Their quality is wonderful though.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Is anyone else rediscovering any of their older bags?



Winter coats mean I wear my bags crossbody again...  Spring/Summer not so much.  So, right now, I have been pulling out Lizzy and Coco bags with crossbody straps. Was a change from Holiday silver Rebecca Minkoff and my Mini Metro Tote for a while...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Winter coats mean I wear my bags crossbody again...  Spring/Summer not so much.  So, right now, I have been pulling out Lizzy and Coco bags with crossbody straps. Was a change from Holiday silver Rebecca Minkoff and my Mini Metro Tote for a while...


The fluffy coat really helps with my shoulder. Wore my Mulberry Paige three days in a row.


----------



## dcooney4

Valentines day stuff is up. They have a small metro pouch that is so adorable. There is other stuff too ,but as a red head I am not buying anymore red bags. Little things in red however are an entirely different thing. lol


----------



## button401

dcooney4 said:


> Valentines day stuff is up. They have a small metro pouch that is so adorable. There is other stuff too ,but as a red head I am not buying anymore red bags. Little things in red however are an entirely different thing. lol


And just like that the pouch is gone!  I was lucky enough to snag one


----------



## dcooney4

button401 said:


> And just like that the pouch is gone!  I was lucky enough to snag one


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

I got shipping notice for my pouch. I am delighted and can't wait to see it. Did anyone else order anything from the new stuff?


----------



## shortA

dcooney4 said:


> I got shipping notice for my pouch. I am delighted and can't wait to see it. Did anyone else order anything from the new stuff?



Yay, glad you got a pouch before they sold out!

I’m on “ban island” for the moment but on Feb 1st, I’ll escape for a day and use my small amount of points toward an Apple Mica.  (Or if that’s sold out, a Daffodil Zoey.)


----------



## dcooney4

There are new colors in the Bedford soho line. Glad to see more Bedford again.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> There are new colors in the Bedford soho line. Glad to see more Bedford again.



Not a fan of the new..., but, that’s good..., I rearranged my closet.., I need to be happy with all I have and enjoy. Am so lucky to have the ones I do.., and, should be downsizing if anything. Good time for MZ and I to not see eye to eye...although, Dawn/Apple Small Sutton looks like a Patriots fan’s handbag...go Pats! [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not a fan of the new..., but, that’s good..., I rearranged my closet.., I need to be happy with all I have and enjoy. Am so lucky to have the ones I do.., and, should be downsizing if anything. Good time for MZ and I to not see eye to eye...although, Dawn/Apple Small Sutton looks like a Patriots fan’s handbag...go Pats! [emoji458][emoji458][emoji458]


I am still on a tin kick. I did order and receive the little sweetheart small metro pouch. They are a good size to toss in a tote or add a strap and use as a wristlet. I have been selling stuff to keep my closet organized as well. I need to slow down now so my closet doesn't get cluttered again.


----------



## Reba

Broke out this combo today.., came on errands.., will remain out in my front hall...any time red goes with my outfit this month..Coco is coming with me...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Broke out this combo today.., came on errands.., will remain out in my front hall...any time red goes with my outfit this month..Coco is coming with me...


I love the little triple heart tag on it too. I love this bag just not on me.


----------



## Reba

Having some sleep issues...waking during the night...what else to do but surf the MZ site...  what did I see?  Abbey Crossbody in Dawn with Gold hardware...my daughter’s ‘one that got away’....Happy Valentine’s Day to her [emoji177]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Having some sleep issues...waking during the night...what else to do but surf the MZ site...  what did I see?  Abbey Crossbody in Dawn with Gold hardware...my daughter’s ‘one that got away’....Happy Valentine’s Day to her [emoji177]


You are not alone with the insomnia. I ordered a coat at a ungodly hour today. Lol  Glad your dd is getting her bag.


----------



## dcooney4

You may think this is funny. I was considering dying my hair brown. One because I bored with it and two so I could get my red bags out of consignment and wear them. My Dh asked me please not too.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You may think this is funny. I was considering dying my hair brown. One because I bored with it and two so I could get my red bags out of consignment and wear them. My Dh asked me please not too.



Don’t you dare...   my dream has always been to be a redhead!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Don’t you dare...   my dream has always been to be a redhead!


You can be.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> You can be.



Not a natural, beautiful one...Mother Nature does skin/hair combo perfectly...and, no roots...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Not a natural, beautiful one...Mother Nature does skin/hair combo perfectly...and, no roots...


I have roots. Lol though I am so pale and have been this color for as long as my kids can recall most people don’t realize I was not born this way.


----------



## Pevi

I’m travelling to Orlando tomorrow to visit Disney. I’m thinking lf taking my care free small Sutton in black. Do you think it would look terrible with my black down jacket (it’s a bit puffy, too)? 
I’m also thinking of buying a red Sutton while I’m in the States, do you think a red one would look better with my black jacket? Or would nylon from the jacket+nylon from the bag  look terrible, no matter the color?  
My black puffy jacket is non negotiable, I love that thing


----------



## Reba

Pevi said:


> I’m travelling to Orlando tomorrow to visit Disney. I’m thinking lf taking my care free small Sutton in black. Do you think it would look terrible with my black down jacket (it’s a bit puffy, too)?
> I’m also thinking of buying a red Sutton while I’m in the States, do you think a red one would look better with my black jacket? Or would nylon from the jacket+nylon from the bag  look terrible, no matter the color?
> My black puffy jacket is non negotiable, I love that thing



I don’t think that would look terrible at all...  black on black is practically every American woman’s uniform on some days; and the puffy factor doesn’t bother me. The red sounds pretty too. I find that I look best when I am comfortable and love my items. That’s who you should dress for...yourself.  When you feel good, you look good.    I do like a lot of my Bedford fabric bags...if you did want to try less puff; although there are less and less to choose from these days.     I wear my nylon bags on nylon jackets all the time.  Have a great trip. Take a pic and post it here!


----------



## dcooney4

I agree with Reba. Have fun!


----------



## dcooney4

I just got the email on the new downtown tribeca and I have to say I really like the looks of it. Wish the price point was a bit less but it is a good looking bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just got the email on the new downtown tribeca and I have to say I really like the looks of it. Wish the price point was a bit less but it is a good looking bag.



It’s the large one though...too big for me I think


----------



## ame

dcooney4 said:


> I have roots. Lol though I am so pale and have been this color for as long as my kids can recall most people don’t realize I was not born this way.


LOL same. Most people who find out are like "holy crap, really?!"  Well, I pay a small fortune to maintain the illusion!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> LOL same. Most people who find out are like "holy crap, really?!"  Well, I pay a small fortune to maintain the illusion!



Yes...my small hair fortune is in the form of highlights to give pretty blonde lights and dark low lights and cover evil grey...imagine all that purse-fund money [emoji383] we are spending on hair ladies!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh yeah, I’m part of the hair color illusion club too...small fortune is right! But I can’t deal with the grays. Not ready.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I got shipping notice for my pouch. I am delighted and can't wait to see it. Did anyone else order anything from the new stuff?



I got all the pouches. No regrets. Love the Sweetheart Small Metro, and am so excited about the Apple Bedford Savoys. I LOVE the Savoy pouches in Bedford. I also got the Apple Metro Key Pouch. It has card slots and RFID. So cute and useful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I just got the email on the new downtown tribeca and I have to say I really like the looks of it. Wish the price point was a bit less but it is a good looking bag.



Love the Tribeca bags! Can’t wait to see them IRL.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Yes...my small hair fortune is in the form of highlights to give pretty blonde lights and dark low lights and cover evil grey...imagine all that purse-fund money [emoji383] we are spending on hair ladies!!



I totally justify my bag spending because I do my hair and home.  I would spend a fortune to maintain it since I have so many greys and I am not ready to be grey. So that small fortune gets spent on bags. LOL


----------



## Reba

mariposa08 said:


> I totally justify my bag spending because I do my hair and home.  I would spend a fortune to maintain it since I have so many greys and I am not ready to be grey. So that small fortune gets spent on bags. LOL



Haha...I cook..we rarely eat out..boom...my justification..[emoji6]...I could go on..but, I won’t...


----------



## Reba

Reba said:


> Haha...I cook..we rarely eat out..boom...my justification..[emoji6]...I could go on..but, I won’t...


 my vice is still cheaper than his tho...


----------



## dcooney4

I do my own color too. I had a few people ask who does my color when I was getting it done and on top of that I had a reaction to their dye. I have now for a long time been mixing the color myself using a sensitive scalp developer. Now I only get compliments on my hair as a whole and wishing they had my curls. Which of course I am sick of, but isn't that always the case. Wouldn't we all like to try something different.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep thinking about that dawn mini soho, but I like structured bags and I was looking for at organizers that would fit better than the one I have but can't find the right size.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Yes...my small hair fortune is in the form of highlights to give pretty blonde lights and dark low lights and cover evil grey...imagine all that purse-fund money [emoji383] we are spending on hair ladies!!


SERIOUSLY. I could have bought so many things with what I pay per month on hair.



LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yeah, I’m part of the hair color illusion club too...small fortune is right! But I can’t deal with the grays. Not ready.



Ugh grays...since i color mine red, that's becoming quite the effort!


----------



## dcooney4

ame said:


> SERIOUSLY. I could have bought so many things with what I pay per month on hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh grays...since i color mine red, that's becoming quite the effort!


Have you ever tried doing it yourself? If you have a sally beauty supply near you it would be very easy.


----------



## mariposa08

Reba said:


> Haha...I cook..we rarely eat out..boom...my justification..[emoji6]...I could go on..but, I won’t...


I justify eating out because my husband works so much and I'm always so worn out.  lol I can justify anything really


----------



## estrie

Mamatutu said:


> New to MZ Wallace but liked the looks and how light they are for a baby bag. Being my girls are now 10 and 15 and having a baby on the way I didn't want to part with my nice bags but really think I need something practical and don't have to worry about. That said I'm not a diaper bag kind of person.
> I bought the Crosby backpack loving it with all the zippers but it arrived in black instead of magnet and then was sold out where I bought it. I tried putting a few things in it for my hospital bag and now thinking it's too small. The metro backpack seems bigger but doesn't have all the pockets on the outside. Debated on the Metro and Sutton Tote but heard the straps slip.
> 
> So question for those using any as a baby bag which do you love/hate and how do they hold up?



Nearly a month later, wanted to share a little about our use of MZW bags for kiddo. I love Suttons in general and metros for overnights, but an issue is their lack of structure. It’s OK for me if everything is in pouches. This gets inconvenient with diapering in public. Even if there are more pockets, they may not be easy to access. Admittedly, I am particular about what I touch if I’ve been handling diaper change. 

Due to need/desire to fit a smaller bag into a larger carry-on for airplane, eventually cycled through large Sutton, medium Sutton, small Belle, small Nikki, and landed on Andie in bright red Vermillion, a style that hasn’t been around for a while! We’ve continued using Andie. Small Belle was great, never really really used small Nikki. I like these because they are reasonably compact while fitting what we travel with (six diapers/pull-ups now, wipes, food pouches, clothing, hand sanitizer). The outside pockets, a defining characteristic to earlier lovers of MZW, are helpful. And the structure they have allow diapers and wipes to be placed vertically. 

I love that dcooney was down to a small bag with essentials by baby number four! I way reduced what I carry because of shoulder pain and the chasing of toddler. 

Waiting for the right time to get myself a metro backpack (not sure when that is). Hopefully that inner pocket isn’t too delicate!

Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> my vice is still cheaper than his tho...



Yes, it helps when the spouse also has a vice or two!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking about that dawn mini soho, but I like structured bags and I was looking for at organizers that would fit better than the one I have but can't find the right size.



I have looked at that Mini Soho.., thought about it..., it kind of bums me out. They took the Bedford fabric and turned it basically into a Longchamp.., those bags have always irritated me for their lack of what you get for the money. I think this is still better than that.., but, I hate to see the best of the Bedford styles going for the most part to these simple/cheap versions. It’s a cute, small tote catchall type though. I just prefer more structure too...and, am not going to go build it into the bag..too many other bags out there...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have looked at that Mini Soho.., thought about it..., it kind of bums me out. They took the Bedford fabric and turned it basically into a Longchamp.., those bags have always irritated me for their lack of what you get for the money. I think this is still better than that.., but, I hate to see the best of the Bedford styles going for the most part to these simple/cheap versions. It’s a cute, small tote catchall type though. I just prefer more structure too...and, am not going to go build it into the bag..too many other bags out there...


I agree that I would prefer more structure on it, but I do really like the secret pockets and the size is great. I will have some points shorty so I was considering it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I agree that I would prefer more structure on it, but I do really like the secret pockets and the size is great. I will have some points shorty so I was considering it.



I know...it’s cute with those hidden pockets..am being a bit salty... Nervous to see so many of my favorite type bags falling away..  First Henri Bendel goes out of business, now MZ decides to focus on Metro line...killing me...if I didn’t know better, my husband might be behind this somehow [emoji848]...nah...

I am, however, using Carmine Coco a ton this month. So glad I took it out, put my heart [emoji173]️ tag on and challenged myself to use whenever it didn’t clash...surprisingly, red goes with much of my Winter clothing!  Loving the pop..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I know...it’s cute with those hidden pockets..am being a bit salty... Nervous to see so many of my favorite type bags falling away..  First Henri Bendel goes out of business, now MZ decides to focus on Metro line...killing me...if I didn’t know better, my husband might be behind this somehow [emoji848]...nah...
> 
> I am, however, using Carmine Coco a ton this month. So glad I took it out, put my heart [emoji173]️ tag on and challenged myself to use whenever it didn’t clash...surprisingly, red goes with much of my Winter clothing!  Loving the pop..


My big wish would be if they made coco again but in dawn. It is such a great bag.


----------



## ame

dcooney4 said:


> Have you ever tried doing it yourself? If you have a sally beauty supply near you it would be very easy.


I usually do ESalon if I do it myself. I did it myself for years and just don't wanna devote an entire night to my anal-retentive parting process


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> My big wish would be if they made coco again but in dawn. It is such a great bag.



My dream bag too..with gold hardware, red trim and red interior [emoji7]


----------



## Reba

Gifted my daughter her Dawn Abbey Crossbody (Valentine’s gift), as we were visiting...  It’s the perfect size for her. She kept looking at the pockets..deciding what was going where..wishing she had had such an organized bag when she studied abroad etc....I was thinking...oh no..it’s true...the apple [emoji519] doesn’t fall far from the tree...


----------



## br350

Does anyone have the Belle Hobo and if so, how do you like it?  I'm interested in buying this from a seller - in excellent condition.  It looks like it would hold a decent amount.  I had a Paige, and although I liked it, it was slightly too small for me. Any pics or thoughts on this Hobo would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## br350

br350 said:


> Does anyone have the Belle Hobo and if so, how do you like it?  I'm interested in buying this from a seller - in excellent condition.  It looks like it would hold a decent amount.  I had a Paige, and although I liked it, it was slightly too small for me. Any pics or thoughts on this Hobo would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## br350

Never mind.  I got some good looks at the bag and looked more closely on the MZ site and the shoulder strap drop is too short for my needs.


----------



## mbmb

br350 said:


> Does anyone have the Belle Hobo and if so, how do you like it?  I'm interested in buying this from a seller - in excellent condition.  It looks like it would hold a decent amount.  I had a Paige, and although I liked it, it was slightly too small for me. Any pics or thoughts on this Hobo would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


I bought Belle Hobo on sale a year ago, but decided it was not for me and sold it unused. It had a zipper flap top and when open it was wide like a bucket bag. I like Hayley (mine is always full and rather sausage-looking) and recently I bought Thompson Hobo which I find comfortable and convenient too. Although the handle drop is similar on all 3, I think the Belle Hobo didn't seem to cave at the top, so the drop felt shorter. I think all 3 hold the same amount, although Thompson Hobo only has 2 outside pockets.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> Gifted my daughter her Dawn Abbey Crossbody (Valentine’s gift), as we were visiting...  It’s the perfect size for her. She kept looking at the pockets..deciding what was going where..wishing she had had such an organized bag when she studied abroad etc....I was thinking...oh no..it’s true...the apple [emoji519] doesn’t fall far from the tree...


I love that bag. I could not get myself to USE IT but I love it.


----------



## mosobamboo

dcooney4 said:


> My big wish would be if they made coco again but in dawn. It is such a great bag.



I have never gotten my hands on Coco before. Now they archived this style. What makes coco a great bag?


----------



## Reba

mosobamboo said:


> I have never gotten my hands on Coco before. Now they archived this style. What makes coco a great bag?



It is such a great size for me..., I find it a bit roomier than Paige, and, has that back generous pleated pocket which fits a lot. The two shoulder straps clip totally off so you can wear either or. The leather strap is longer than some others and is so comfortable for me...love. Then the option of using the nylon crossbody other days...  It’s a pretty bag too. Just my overall fave. A good basic everyday handbag... not as big as Hayley


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I love that bag. I could not get myself to USE IT but I love it.



She’s young...carries very little..and, when carries books, computer, that’s in her tote...; so this (abbey crossbody) is great compliment. I think I could use this size for travel outings etc.   Even lighter day to day; holds more than you initially think...


----------



## mosobamboo

Reba said:


> It is such a great size for me..., I find it a bit roomier than Paige, and, has that back generous pleated pocket which fits a lot. The two shoulder straps clip totally off so you can wear either or. The leather strap is longer than some others and is so comfortable for me...love. Then the option of using the nylon crossbody other days...  It’s a pretty bag too. Just my overall fave. A good basic everyday handbag... not as big as Hayley



I do like the length of its leather strap. I wish they will bring this style back.  Your Cocos are gorgeous.


----------



## br350

mbmb said:


> I bought Belle Hobo on sale a year ago, but decided it was not for me and sold it unused. It had a zipper flap top and when open it was wide like a bucket bag. I like Hayley (mine is always full and rather sausage-looking) and recently I bought Thompson Hobo which I find comfortable and convenient too. Although the handle drop is similar on all 3, I think the Belle Hobo didn't seem to cave at the top, so the drop felt shorter. I think all 3 hold the same amount, although Thompson Hobo only has 2 outside pockets.


Thanks so much for this feedback!  The handle drop will definitely be too short for me. I appreciate the response!


----------



## br350

Stella Blue said:


> I just received the Harbor Thompson hobo.  I love the color and shape.  I dno't like the wide crossbody strap either.  I'll use the wovern leather strap.  I wish it had a back pocket, but otherwise I really like it!


Is there any way you could post a pic of the Harbor Thompson?   I'd love to see it!


----------



## br350

Lanine said:


> Got my Thompson Satchel in Harbor today! Love the color, it's a muted blue gray that is neutral enough to match most colors. The woven straps are gorgeous but I would have liked it to be a little longer though. One thing that is different is the crossbody strap. It's much wider than previous bags as you can see in the photo. I'm not really liking this new thicker strap since it makes it look bulky and more like luggage straps but it is more comfortable. Overall, it's a keeper!


I'm looking at an EUC used Thompson Harbor Hobo.  The color looks like it almost has a slight blue-gray - would you say that's accurate?  It looks STUNNING!


----------



## LuvAllBags

br350 said:


> I'm looking at an EUC used Thompson Harbor Hobo.  The color looks like it almost has a slight blue-gray - would you say that's accurate?  It looks STUNNING!



Yes - blue-gray is an accurate color description for Harbor. It’s really pretty.


----------



## ame

Reba said:


> She’s young...carries very little..and, when carries books, computer, that’s in her tote...; so this (abbey crossbody) is great compliment. I think I could use this size for travel outings etc.   Even lighter day to day; holds more than you initially think...


I just carry too much crap!


----------



## Reba

ame said:


> I just carry too much crap!



Haha


----------



## br350

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - blue-gray is an accurate color description for Harbor. It’s really pretty.


Thanks so much for your reply.  It's in the mail and I'm so looking forward to it!  I've always wanted some sort of a gray shade in a bag, but gray can be such a flat and difficult color.  It can look so bland. But when there are other tones to it, it can just come to life.  
Excited!


----------



## dcooney4

br350 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.  It's in the mail and I'm so looking forward to it!  I've always wanted some sort of a gray shade in a bag, but gray can be such a flat and difficult color.  It can look so bland. But when there are other tones to it, it can just come to life.
> Excited!


Post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## shortA

I went to a late movie (The Favourite- thumbs up from me!) and when I got home I realized it was after midnight which meant my points were available. So I hopped on the website to place an order. I really wanted a medium Metro tote in night storm but it sold out...then recently came back! So I have been checking almost every day for the past couple weeks to make sure it was still there. Was able to order it, so I’m excited! I’m hoping for good pattern placement. I have small and large metros - this will be my first medium. I will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

They have a steel metallic mini metro on their site now. I hope it doesn't sell out right away. I can't have two bags coming in this week. I need to make more room first.


----------



## dcooney4

Received my mini soho today. It is such a pretty bag.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Received my mini soho today. It is such a pretty bag.



Yes it is!  Can’t go wrong with Dawn!  Beautiful..


----------



## psucutie

dcooney4 said:


> Received my mini soho today. It is such a pretty bag.



one of my new favorites!   Enjoy!


----------



## mbmb

psucutie said:


> one of my new favorites!   Enjoy!


How much fits in the mini soho without stuffing it? 
I cannot be bothered with having to remove things to get to something in my purse, too many lost items that way, falling or left on a counter somewhere. But small soho has more room than I need unless carrying a sweater.


----------



## psucutie

mbmb said:


> How much fits in the mini soho without stuffing it?
> I cannot be bothered with having to remove things to get to something in my purse, too many lost items that way, falling or left on a counter somewhere. But small soho has more room than I need unless carrying a sweater.



Fits a full size wallet, sunglasses case, makeup pouch, 17 oz swell bottle among other things.  Looks are deceiving with that bag.


----------



## songofthesea

I have a question. I own a lot of MZ Wallace bags. This summer I’ll be traveling abroad and will need to carry more stuff with me. I don’t want a huge bag but I do want one that can accommodate more than my Paige.
I looked at the soho tote in dark blue camo and loved it online but am wondering if it sticks out from the body too much and what happens to the handles when it’s worn crossbody. I have a quilted bag and am not looking for another one, so, what are your thoughtS? Thanks so much!


----------



## songofthesea

I think I would do the small soho due to the width being 7.4”. I believe that would be able to fit an iPad and everything else. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## mbmb

songofthesea said:


> I think I would do the small soho due to the width being 7.4”. I believe that would be able to fit an iPad and everything else. Thoughts? Thanks!


Yes, that would definitely fit a lot more than Paige. I only carried it on my shoulder with the handles, and it does hold everything you might carry on vacation (tourbook, glasses cases, water bottle, plus normal purse contents, even a thin sweater).


----------



## songofthesea

Thanks! That helps!


mbmb said:


> Yes, that would definitely fit a lot more than Paige. I only carried it on my shoulder with the handles, and it does hold everything you might carry on vacation (tourbook, glasses cases, water bottle, plus normal purse contents, even a thin sweater).


----------



## br350

dcooney4 said:


> Post a picture when it arrives.


It's stunning and I am SO happy with it.  Just wow.  The color is an amazing sort of slate blue.  It's not entirely gray, not entirely blue.  It's really gorgeous!  I took several photos face on - one brighter, one more muted.  The color is a little hard to capture. the bag itself is an amazing size and the shoulder strap is incredibly comfortable as is the cross-body.  Just love it!


----------



## songofthesea

Could someone do a mod shot with the small soho? Thanks!!!!


----------



## mariposa08

songofthesea said:


> Could someone do a mod shot with the small soho? Thanks!!!!



Here you go


----------



## songofthesea

Thanks so much! What happens to the handles if you wear it cross body?


mariposa08 said:


> Here you go


----------



## songofthesea

And that’s the small one?


----------



## shortA

I got my medium Metro tote in night storm today. Love it! I am very happy with the pattern placement and in love with the bright blue lining.


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I got my medium Metro tote in night storm today. Love it! I am very happy with the pattern placement and in love with the bright blue lining.
> View attachment 4333050
> View attachment 4333051
> View attachment 4333052


I love the bright lining on it. Makes things so east to find.


----------



## mariposa08

songofthesea said:


> Thanks so much! What happens to the handles if you wear it cross body?


Yes mine is a small soho. I haven't used it cross body.  I'll try to get a picture today.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone seen the steel mini metro in person? I keep thinking about this bag, but am wondering if it will look to much like a lunch bag.


----------



## Minne Bags

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone seen the steel mini metro in person? I keep thinking about this bag, but am wondering if it will look to much like a lunch bag.



Hey, DCooney! I have the steel metallic small metro. I love mine. I don’t think it looks like a lunch bag/freezer bag at all.  In fact, it’s a nice shade of grey. (Now, the tin color makes me hungry... [emoji6])


----------



## dcooney4

Minne Bags said:


> Hey, DCooney! I have the steel metallic small metro. I love mine. I don’t think it looks like a lunch bag/freezer bag at all.  In fact, it’s a nice shade of grey. (Now, the tin color makes me hungry... [emoji6])


LOL thanks!


----------



## Reba

Minne Bags said:


> Hey, DCooney! I have the steel metallic small metro. I love mine. I don’t think it looks like a lunch bag/freezer bag at all.  In fact, it’s a nice shade of grey. (Now, the tin color makes me hungry... [emoji6])



Yup.., like my long ago shiny tin Penny..., [emoji57]..


----------



## Minne Bags

Reba said:


> Yup.., like my long ago shiny tin Penny..., [emoji57]..



Hey, Reba! Yup, I remember your comments about your tin penny. [emoji39]


----------



## purselover2121

I just started another thread about their abysmal customer service. I used to LOVE MZ Wallace but I will never buy another thing from them, nor will I recommend them after my experience with The Metro Tote. This is after 12+ years and at least 9 or 10 bags too....they should be ashamed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

New stuff coming! Check out Lucy’s Instagram today!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> New stuff coming! Check out Lucy’s Instagram today!



Pretty...my Mallard bag is one of my fave colors...Grove looks like a great shade too..get ready for [emoji256] Day ladies...


----------



## dcooney4

I just saw the grove color. It is really pretty. I wish they made it in Bailey. Mini paige looks cute but I would like the option of a short shoulder strap.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I just saw the grove color. It is really pretty. I wish they made it in Bailey. Mini paige looks cute but I would like the option of a short shoulder strap.



I think I have read people say that mini Paige is just too small..front pockets don’t fit necessary things and interior is too tight..strange that they keep making so many colors if that’s really true...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think I have read people say that mini Paige is just too small..front pockets don’t fit necessary things and interior is too tight..strange that they keep making so many colors if that’s really true...


It does seem odd. On the site it looks like it has a beautiful sheen to it. I think it is one that you need to see in person.


----------



## dcooney4

Wore my small metro pouch out to dinner again. I hang it on the clippa at the table and it  works great.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the picture.


----------



## dcooney4

Of all the mz Wallace bags from now and the past which is your favorite and why? What are your thoughts on their backpacks? I loved the little metro backpack. I tend to have more of their Bedford bags as they are more structured and I love the fabric.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dcooney4 said:


> Of all the mz Wallace bags from now and the past which is your favorite and why? What are your thoughts on their backpacks? I loved the little metro backpack. I tend to have more of their Bedford bags as they are more structured and I love the fabric.


I thought I loved the smooth nylon of the Bedford, but I think I prefer the quilts in the Crosby and Metro! I had a Nikki and I have a micro Sutton, but now I think I'd like to get a larger bag from the Crosby line. I loved how my Nikki could fit my camera!


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I thought I loved the smooth nylon of the Bedford, but I think I prefer the quilts in the Crosby and Metro! I had a Nikki and I have a micro Sutton, but now I think I'd like to get a larger bag from the Crosby line. I loved how my Nikki could fit my camera!


I really like the Crosby line too but have trouble pulling the trigger on such an expensive nylon bag. I am watching how other people‘s Crosby bags age first before I try one.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I think I have read people say that mini Paige is just too small..front pockets don’t fit necessary things and interior is too tight..strange that they keep making so many colors if that’s really true...



Really good info to know about mini Paige especially since it keeps coming up. 

I switched from small Crosby Crossbody to Abbey Crossbody to change things up and switched back after a few days. Found it heavier, less flexible. While it’s a bit more structured/organized, it just didn’t feel as good, probably because it’s small and compact but not minimal. Mine is in quartz which is such a lovely almost dusty pink, I’m sad I don’t use it more. Further, once I eventually get myself a metro backpack for work I want a non-quilted smaller Crossbody, rather than multiple oxford bags. Maybe *shrug*

Now considering the larger medium Crosby Crossbody. But... too big? Oh decisions. Mini Paige still might work for my needs.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Of all the mz Wallace bags from now and the past which is your favorite and why? What are your thoughts on their backpacks? I loved the little metro backpack. I tend to have more of their Bedford bags as they are more structured and I love the fabric.



I’ve simply been using my Jordan backpack constantly because backpack. With it I use small Crosby Crossbody and as just mentioned, prefer it over other options. 

Been pondering the Bedford vs Oxford. I found it kind of amusing they sent out an email just about bedford, as if to simply assure us they aren’t dropping it. For my needs, light weight seems to take precedent repeatedly, and the Oxford styles tend to have less hardware. I even switched into a Small Belle for work one recent day I drove to a conference and it just felt plain heavy, I didn’t love that. 

I keep looking at my collection wondering if it’s time to rehome many. This from someone who has a couple pairs of shoes and a penguin Kate spade purchased specifically to put on a shelf to look at...


----------



## estrie

Also, the most recent Belle is back to rolled handles? And the Belle backpack is supposed to be a backpack version...? Sorry, I might be way behind!


----------



## estrie

*edit* just read back the thread and saw where Reba gifted daughter the dawn Abbey Crossbody, perfect!! I might be in the same boat as ame.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> *edit* just read back the thread and saw where Reba gifted daughter the dawn Abbey Crossbody, perfect!! I might be in the same boat as ame.



Let me know if you order and try that Mini Paige...only read one review...Facebook maybe?  Said couldn’t fit wallet couldn’t fit reasonable items in front pockets..am thinking maybe it is like Penny sized?

Daughter is enjoying her Abbey Crossbody very much..I get what you mean about it being more structured....but, is still small so when one and only bag is working for her. She has a dislike for the look of attached nylon strap like Paige/Mini Paige...likes Small Abbey skinny straps...we all have our things


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Let me know if you order and try that Mini Paige...only read one review...Facebook maybe?  Said couldn’t fit wallet couldn’t fit reasonable items in front pockets..am thinking maybe it is like Penny sized?
> 
> Daughter is enjoying her Abbey Crossbody very much..I get what you mean about it being more structured....but, is still small so when one and only bag is working for her. She has a dislike for the look of attached nylon strap like Paige/Mini Paige...likes Small Abbey skinny straps...we all have our things


Does she put much in her bag? I like the look just wondering if the narrower strap would hurt.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Does she put much in her bag? I like the look just wondering if the narrower strap would hurt.



...no, not too much. Has the small Ginger wallet and then a few essentials. Young and carefree.., lip balm, mints etc.


----------



## Reba

Mrs P...your Magnet Mia in pics thread is very pretty!  What do you think of the style; are you enjoying?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Let me know if you order and try that Mini Paige...only read one review...Facebook maybe?  Said couldn’t fit wallet couldn’t fit reasonable items in front pockets..am thinking maybe it is like Penny sized?
> 
> Daughter is enjoying her Abbey Crossbody very much..I get what you mean about it being more structured....but, is still small so when one and only bag is working for her. She has a dislike for the look of attached nylon strap like Paige/Mini Paige...likes Small Abbey skinny straps...we all have our things





dcooney4 said:


> Does she put much in her bag? I like the look just wondering if the narrower strap would hurt.


I actually prefer narrow strap. But recently no new bags with narrow straps. I feel it's more feminine, less sporty look. The bags with narrow straps are small size. So it's unlikely the bag will be packed so full till it's heavy.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Mrs P...your Magnet Mia in pics thread is very pretty!  What do you think of the style; are you enjoying?


Thanks it's a love hate relationship haha. Some days I love the studded vertical cooler look (imo lol). But I think I still prefer east/west type of bags eg paige. It's can also be quite heavy.  The bag is quite spacious so I might overstuffed it.


----------



## ms p

I've been toying with the idea what bags to purchase with points and with the 20% code I received (from completing a survey for international customers). Can I ask for some advice?  Thanks

1. Mini Soho in black with g/hw
2. Medium Sutton in mushroom/black or tin/black
3. Downtown Crosby in boysenberry

Mini soho black g/hw is classic but kinda common. Also I can get the same style in a different colour during sale.

Medium Sutton double shoulder strap doesn't stays on me. Love the colours and capacity. Oxford might snag.

Boysenberry downtown Crosby looks so pretty. Not sure will I use it often. My usual wallet is a LV Sarah and I do have a few "necessity" that I always bring where ever I go. I do love crosby bags but it's $. Or should I get a small crosby instead in black or magnet?

I don't have to use the survey code too. Er but my b-day is coming soon so I'll probably have another 20% chance soon haha.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I've been toying with the idea what bags to purchase with points and with the 20% code I received (from completing a survey for international customers). Can I ask for some advice?  Thanks
> 
> 1. Mini Soho in black with g/hw
> 2. Medium Sutton in mushroom/black or tin/black
> 3. Downtown Crosby in boysenberry
> 
> Mini soho black g/hw is classic but kinda common. Also I can get the same style in a different colour during sale.
> 
> Medium Sutton double shoulder strap doesn't stays on me. Love the colours and capacity. Oxford might snag.
> 
> Boysenberry downtown Crosby looks so pretty. Not sure will I use it often. My usual wallet is a LV Sarah and I do have a few "necessity" that I always bring where ever I go. I do love crosby bags but it's $. Or should I get a small crosby instead in black or magnet?
> 
> I don't have to use the survey code too. Er but my b-day is coming soon so I'll probably have another 20% chance soon haha.


This is tough because I like them all. Maybe if you are unsure save your money till you are . I keep thinking about medium Sutton .


----------



## ms p

Thanks DC  I'm waiting for the new release before I make any purchase. Heard it'll be soon (hopefully this week!)

Medium Sutton is a great size. It's unstructured though so if I get one I might have to get an organizer.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Thanks DC  I'm waiting for the new release before I make any purchase. Heard it'll be soon (hopefully this week!)
> 
> Medium Sutton is a great size. It's unstructured though so if I get one I might have to get an organizer.


This is what I think too! Though I have one that is in my speedy I could use. I have a bit of points left but not sure if it is worth using them if I am unsure. I am also thinking about steel mini but think the color might be dark for summer and I would like shoulder carry.


----------



## Shelby33

I have a question for you all, my sister has a light almost beige MZ Wallace bag that looks like coated canvas, almost has the look of patent leather. Very pretty but has started to yellow. Is this common?


----------



## Reba

Shelby33 said:


> I have a question for you all, my sister has a light almost beige MZ Wallace bag that looks like coated canvas, almost has the look of patent leather. Very pretty but has started to yellow. Is this common?



I have coated linen...mine hasn’t done that...but, if it is a much older version from years ago, I think I do remember hearing people mention some issues...mine is more recent


----------



## Shelby33

Reba said:


> I have coated linen...mine hasn’t done that...but, if it is a much older version from years ago, I think I do remember hearing people mention some issues...mine is more recent


Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## Shelby33

Reba said:


> I have coated linen...mine hasn’t done that...but, if it is a much older version from years ago, I think I do remember hearing people mention some issues...mine is more recent


Here is a picture


----------



## Reba

Shelby33 said:


> Here is a picture
> View attachment 4371016



That’s too bad..., probably not anything you can do to fix that ☹️


----------



## Shelby33

Reba said:


> That’s too bad..., probably not anything you can do to fix that ☹️


Thank you Reba. It actually looks worse in the photos luckily.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> This is what I think too! Though I have one that is in my speedy I could use. I have a bit of points left but not sure if it is worth using them if I am unsure. I am also thinking about steel mini but think the color might be dark for summer and I would like shoulder carry.


The small Sutton never worked for u? The tin/ steel colorblock looks cute if u like silver tone.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The small Sutton never worked for u? The tin/ steel colorblock looks cute if u like silver tone.


Do you use a small Sutton? I like the look but I don’t have one at the moment.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> I've been toying with the idea what bags to purchase with points and with the 20% code I received (from completing a survey for international customers). Can I ask for some advice?  Thanks
> 
> 1. Mini Soho in black with g/hw
> 2. Medium Sutton in mushroom/black or tin/black
> 3. Downtown Crosby in boysenberry
> 
> Mini soho black g/hw is classic but kinda common. Also I can get the same style in a different colour during sale.
> 
> Medium Sutton double shoulder strap doesn't stays on me. Love the colours and capacity. Oxford might snag.
> 
> Boysenberry downtown Crosby looks so pretty. Not sure will I use it often. My usual wallet is a LV Sarah and I do have a few "necessity" that I always bring where ever I go. I do love crosby bags but it's $. Or should I get a small crosby instead in black or magnet?
> 
> I don't have to use the survey code too. Er but my b-day is coming soon so I'll probably have another 20% chance soon haha.



Have you ever had a sophie?  Downtown crosby is pretty close to that in size-- and IMO a little too small to be that useful.  I love small crosby --- you should definitely consider that one.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Have you ever had a sophie?  Downtown crosby is pretty close to that in size-- and IMO a little too small to be that useful.  I love small crosby --- you should definitely consider that one.


I had Sophie but it scratch my wallet so I gifted it away. Think I won't get the downtown. Thanks


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Do you use a small Sutton? I like the look but I don’t have one at the moment.


Not at the moment too lol.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Have you ever had a sophie?  Downtown crosby is pretty close to that in size-- and IMO a little too small to be that useful.  I love small crosby --- you should definitely consider that one.


What can fit in a small Crosby? I have reading glasses , sunnies, wallet, phone , keys and tiny vera Bradley pouch with meds and business cards in it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> What can fit in a small Crosby? I have reading glasses , sunnies, wallet, phone , keys and tiny vera Bradley pouch with meds and business cards in it.



That might even fit in the Mini version...Small is a pretty big cube...


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> What can fit in a small Crosby? I have reading glasses , sunnies, wallet, phone , keys and tiny vera Bradley pouch with meds and business cards in it.



That and more can fit in the small crosby.  A ipad mini fits in one of the pockets easily.

I ordered the mini crosby, but it was too tight for me... depending on your glasses and wallet it might work for you. I have a pic of it next to the large savoy for comparison.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> That and more can fit in the small crosby.  A ipad mini fits in one of the pockets easily.
> 
> I ordered the mini crosby, but it was too tight for me... depending on your glasses and wallet it might work for you. I have a pic of it next to the large savoy for comparison.


Thank you so much! I want a new bag but I am tired of making mistakes.


----------



## dcooney4

New colors are on the site in both Bedford and oxford fabric.


----------



## dcooney4

I picked up the steel mini metro. I love the color and can’t wait to use it. Wish they still made small sutton in this.


----------



## ms p

Congratulations  I'm still undecided. Hope to see more new stuff before points expired


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Congratulations  I'm still undecided. Hope to see more new stuff before points expired


I like the new camo.


----------



## dcooney4

I hope they make more Bedford stuff. Every time I pull out my Mulberry Paige I have trouble switching back out of it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I hope they make more Bedford stuff. Every time I pull out my Mulberry Paige I have trouble switching back out of it.



I temporarily lost my Mini Metro.., forced me to empty my closet of every [emoji164] and look through each bag[emoji33]..(I was sure I used it as stuffing in another)..., I didn’t..,
What I did realize is..., 1). I am a whacko.. 2). I should sell, sell, sell 3). I am afraid to sell...especially Bedford MZ’s...they seem to be only focusing on Crosby/Metro and I might not get a chance to get a nice Bedford collection again

...did find Mini Metro in a totally different section of house


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I temporarily lost my Mini Metro.., forced me to empty my closet of every [emoji164] and look through each bag[emoji33]..(I was sure I used it as stuffing in another)..., I didn’t..,
> What I did realize is..., 1). I am a whacko.. 2). I should sell, sell, sell 3). I am afraid to sell...especially Bedford MZ’s...they seem to be only focusing on Crosby/Metro and I might not get a chance to get a nice Bedford collection again
> 
> ...did find Mini Metro in a totally different section of house


Do you have a list of all your bags? I keep a list on my  phone of all my bags. Then each day when I go out wearing one I put a mark next to the bag I used. If I find I am not wearing a bag I either force my self to try it or if it is new with tags I stand in front of the mirror with it and then decide. Usually I just put them for sale if I am not wearing it in a years time. On a rare occasion I will fall back in love with something after forcing myself to wear it. That is my favorite scenario . The list is what really helps me. I put all the brands I own on it by color.
1. You are not a wacko. 2. When dh is not around pull every bag you own out and place them on your bed. Then pull your least favorite and sell those. If you can organize them by color and size a bit. What size do you use the most? Keep more of those. When I did this I discovered I had way to many big bags that I rarely used. I got rid of quite a few. I also was amazed by how much space they released. Keep pictures of your bags on your phone ,so if you are out and tempted by something you can check and see if you have something similar already.


----------



## Reba

Used my Mini Tote today...been a bit...love..., but, need a not black one...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Used my Mini Tote today...been a bit...love..., but, need a not black one...


That is how I was feeling after using mine a lot. Though once I sold mine I missed the easy grab and go aspect so broke down and bought it in steel. I wish they made a small tote with shoulder straps too.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> That is how I was feeling after using mine a lot. Though once I sold mine I missed the easy grab and go aspect so broke down and bought it in steel. I wish they made a small tote with shoulder straps too.


What about the mini Soho? U have the navy now?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Used my Mini Tote today...been a bit...love..., but, need a not black one...


Maybe u need a summer version. Black is too autumn/winter for u?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I hope they make more Bedford stuff. Every time I pull out my Mulberry Paige I have trouble switching back out of it.





Reba said:


> I temporarily lost my Mini Metro.., forced me to empty my closet of every [emoji164] and look through each bag[emoji33]..(I was sure I used it as stuffing in another)..., I didn’t..,
> What I did realize is..., 1). I am a whacko.. 2). I should sell, sell, sell 3). I am afraid to sell...especially Bedford MZ’s...they seem to be only focusing on Crosby/Metro and I might not get a chance to get a nice Bedford collection again
> 
> ...did find Mini Metro in a totally different section of house





dcooney4 said:


> Do you have a list of all your bags? I keep a list on my  phone of all my bags. Then each day when I go out wearing one I put a mark next to the bag I used. If I find I am not wearing a bag I either force my self to try it or if it is new with tags I stand in front of the mirror with it and then decide. Usually I just put them for sale if I am not wearing it in a years time. On a rare occasion I will fall back in love with something after forcing myself to wear it. That is my favorite scenario . The list is what really helps me. I put all the brands I own on it by color.
> 1. You are not a wacko. 2. When dh is not around pull every bag you own out and place them on your bed. Then pull your least favorite and sell those. If you can organize them by color and size a bit. What size do you use the most? Keep more of those. When I did this I discovered I had way to many big bags that I rarely used. I got rid of quite a few. I also was amazed by how much space they released. Keep pictures of your bags on your phone ,so if you are out and tempted by something you can check and see if you have something similar already.


I listed some of my bags for sale locally. The quilted bags seems to be more popular too. But I still prefer Bedford. 

Sometimes I love using a bag so much I force myself to switch. After a while when i switch back I don't like it as much any more. I think I'm definitely a bag wacko. 

I did a list on my phone too after DC mentioned it. DD asked me why I need to record down how many times I used a bag lol. 

Once a while I take out all my bags too. DD and dh cannot be bothered with me and my bags any longer [emoji14] they just smile at me when I do that. 

I recently bought a fitflop that will pair up mulberry Paige perfectly haha. Paige is a keeper.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I listed some of my bags for sale locally. The quilted bags seems to be more popular too. But I still prefer Bedford.
> 
> Sometimes I love using a bag so much I force myself to switch. After a while when i switch back I don't like it as much any more. I think I'm definitely a bag wacko.
> 
> I did a list on my phone too after DC mentioned it. DD asked me why I need to record down how many times I used a bag lol.
> 
> Once a while I take out all my bags too. DD and dh cannot be bothered with me and my bags any longer [emoji14] they just smile at me when I do that.
> 
> I recently bought a fitflop that will pair up mulberry Paige perfectly haha. Paige is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380257


Those go perfectly!


----------



## estrie

So, how is that private Facebook group MZ wallace spun up? I’m not on Facebook and MZW isn’t the thing that’s gonna to change that. But I’m curious


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> So, how is that private Facebook group MZ wallace spun up? I’m not on Facebook and MZW isn’t the thing that’s gonna to change that. But I’m curious


I am not quite sure what you are asking. I am in the group and have met some lovely women at the get togethers and online.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I am not quite sure what you are asking. I am in the group and have met some lovely women at the get togethers and online.



MZW’s website just says “Join us on Facebook for sneak peeks, insider access and other fun perks!” I think I was curious if people found it to be engaging. Sounds like yes!


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> MZW’s website just says “Join us on Facebook for sneak peeks, insider access and other fun perks!” I think I was curious if people found it to be engaging. Sounds like yes!


That is their official group. I am in that as well. They do give sneak peeks as well as taking ideas for other bags. My favorite MZ group is Mz Wallace Lovers on FB . Lovely women and I have even traded bags with another woman on there. No money involved just a great trade. They also hunt down a good sale on them etc.


----------



## dcooney4

Obviously I am a tpf fan though too. I like lots of brands and continue to learn about more here.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Of all the mz Wallace bags from now and the past which is your favorite and why? What are your thoughts on their backpacks? I loved the little metro backpack. I tend to have more of their Bedford bags as they are more structured and I love the fabric.



Jane is still my all-time fave. I also love my Large Crosby and would own several had they made it in more colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> So, how is that private Facebook group MZ wallace spun up? I’m not on Facebook and MZW isn’t the thing that’s gonna to change that. But I’m curious



IMO, the MZW Official Group is just ok. I don’t check it every day and turned off notifications from my feed. It’s basically a lot of people begging them to bring back old styles, asking for bags in different colors than they come in, and asking when the next release is. Personally, I had hoped they would curate more content and engage more interesting MZW-related discussion. Maybe it will improve. On the plus side, they offer previews of new releases in the group, which is awesome.


----------



## ms p

2019 Mother day medium metro is out


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> 2019 Mother day medium metro is out


What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on it?


I'm surprised this year's mother day release seems to be earlier. As for the print i  don't like it personally. Many seems to like it though. What about u? 

I just used my rewards points though. I asked CS when will they restock small crosby in black with gold hardware. (I have black regular Crosby with silver hardware already) Strangely after a few days they replied me it's in stock. I went online and it's low stock so I quickly placed the order. I wonder did they find the stock somewhere or they had it all along didn't update online.


----------



## mariposa08

I'm not a fan of the Mother's day metro this year.  I always look forward to the release because I love floral, but it's never as pretty as the first few floral patterns they released years ago.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm surprised this year's mother day release seems to be earlier. As for the print i  don't like it personally. Many seems to like it though. What about u?
> 
> I just used my rewards points though. I asked CS when will they restock small crosby in black with gold hardware. (I have black regular Crosby with silver hardware already) Strangely after a few days they replied me it's in stock. I went online and it's low stock so I quickly placed the order. I wonder did they find the stock somewhere or they had it all along didn't update online.


I hope you get your bag. Yesterday I went to NYC to visit my Dad and stopped in to Bloomingdales and saw their new exclusive print and I like that much better then the Mother's Day one. I don't do medium metro because they are just to big for what I carry but their print was beautiful. If they make something smaller in it I would buy it. I did get the micro Sutton in the grey camo. I wear almost all light colors in summer so I stepped out of the box and am giving it a try. I bumped into some other mz lovers that I know and they helped me pick it.


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> I'm not a fan of the Mother's day metro this year.  I always look forward to the release because I love floral, but it's never as pretty as the first few floral patterns they released years ago.


If you can do the medium metro check out the new Bloomindales exclusive floral print .


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you get your bag. Yesterday I went to NYC to visit my Dad and stopped in to Bloomingdales and saw their new exclusive print and I like that much better then the Mother's Day one. I don't do medium metro because they are just to big for what I carry but their print was beautiful. If they make something smaller in it I would buy it. I did get the micro Sutton in the grey camo. I wear almost all light colors in summer so I stepped out of the box and am giving it a try. I bumped into some other mz lovers that I know and they helped me pick it.


Grey camo is really cute in Oxford. I have too much gray so I probably won't buy any. Do share how u feel the print works with your wardrobe when u use it .


----------



## estrie

I feel very behind, was admittedly checked out for a while. Saw this weekend in a customer review that the travel sleeve has a zipper at the bottom so it doubles as a pocket??! Fantastic.

I’ve been putting extra effort into bag planning because am flying with an almost three year old by myself this upcoming weekend. A somewhat limited capacity to carry things creates a little apprehension but the Oxford bags are so nice and light.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you get your bag. Yesterday I went to NYC to visit my Dad and stopped in to Bloomingdales and saw their new exclusive print and I like that much better then the Mother's Day one. I don't do medium metro because they are just to big for what I carry but their print was beautiful. If they make something smaller in it I would buy it. I did get the micro Sutton in the grey camo. I wear almost all light colors in summer so I stepped out of the box and am giving it a try. I bumped into some other mz lovers that I know and they helped me pick it.



Micro Sutton in grey camo sounds incredibly exciting. Look forward to any pictures or other shares of use!

I do like the mother’s day pattern. Am rather obsessed with it, actually, but only to look at. I feel confident I don’t want to carry it!

A pink/peach rose one from a couple years ago I still marvel at and we use for almost all weekender needs. These florals manage incredible depth of color for fabric bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Dreary day so not a great picture but it is really cute in real life


----------



## mariposa08

dcooney4 said:


> If you can do the medium metro check out the new Bloomindales exclusive floral print .



Prettier than the one from the mzw site, but still not nearly as pretty as the other florals they've done.


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> Prettier than the one from the mzw site, but still not nearly as pretty as the other florals they've done.


These 3 are the best [emoji177]


----------



## mariposa08

LuvAllBags said:


> IMO, the MZW Official Group is just ok. I don’t check it every day and turned off notifications from my feed. It’s basically a lot of people begging them to bring back old styles, asking for bags in different colors than they come in, and asking when the next release is. Personally, I had hoped they would curate more content and engage more interesting MZW-related discussion. Maybe it will improve. On the plus side, they offer previews of new releases in the group, which is awesome.


I agree.  I also think the previews are kind of lame.  They give them like a day in advance when the items are already on the site so anyone browsing the site could potentially see the same things.


----------



## mariposa08

ms p said:


> These 3 are the best [emoji177]



I wish they would do the first or third in other shapes like suttons and crosby


----------



## ms p

mariposa08 said:


> I wish they would do the first or third in other shapes like suttons and crosby


A small Sutton will be nice [emoji7] or release in metro pouch  or some accessories


----------



## dcooney4

mariposa08 said:


> Prettier than the one from the mzw site, but still not nearly as pretty as the other florals they've done.


True


----------



## dcooney4

I broke out my new micro sutton yesterday and I have to say I really liked using it. Hopefully it will be as comfortable in thin summer clothes but so far it is wonderful


----------



## dcooney4

I have been bad. The grey camo surprised me by being so comfortable that I ordered it in solid black too. The day I wore it was 60 here . Then it went to sleet and got cold again, so I needed a darker one. That is my excuse and I am sticking to it. lol


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad. The grey camo surprised me by being so comfortable that I ordered it in solid black too. The day I wore it was 60 here . Then it went to sleet and got cold again, so I needed a darker one. That is my excuse and I am sticking to it. lol


Sounds like u love it lots  that's a good thing buy and enjoy


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sounds like u love it lots  that's a good thing buy and enjoy


What are you using the most lately?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What are you using the most lately?


I'm using KS recently  I uses the backpack for work and messenger (Lucie) for after work/ weekend. There's not much pockets but is very light weight and a clean look.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm using KS recently  I uses the backpack for work and messenger (Lucie) for after work/ weekend. There's not much pockets but is very light weight and a clean look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397487


I like the clean lines of Kate Spade too!


----------



## dcooney4

One of these days we should make a thread just for light weight bags. So we can chat about all the brands we like.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> One of these days we should make a thread just for light weight bags. So we can chat about all the brands we like.


Agree


----------



## dcooney4

I received my second micro sutton. I never thought I would be an Oxford fabric girl but I am loving these little bags.


----------



## mookie28205

MZ Wallace experts, need your advice!  There are no MZ Wallace stores near where I live, so I'd love your input before I order a new bag.

I'm debating between the Black Crosby and the Small Belle.  Which would you recommend for an everyday bag?   I love the look of the black with the gold hardware, which I think elevates the look of the nylon bags.  I have the Paige, Bea, and Penny  and am looking for something different.  The fact that both bags offer several pockets and both shoulder and crossbody options are a plus for me.  

Is the Crosby as durable as the Bedford?  Does it stain or tear easily?


----------



## mbmb

mookie28205 said:


> MZ Wallace experts, need your advice!  There are no MZ Wallace stores near where I live, so I'd love your input before I order a new bag.
> 
> I'm debating between the Black Crosby and the Small Belle.  Which would you recommend for an everyday bag?   I love the look of the black with the gold hardware, which I think elevates the look of the nylon bags.  I have the Paige, Bea, and Penny  and am looking for something different.  The fact that both bags offer several pockets and both shoulder and crossbody options are a plus for me.
> 
> Is the Crosby as durable as the Bedford?  Does it stain or tear easily?


Between the 2, I would choose Crosby, unless you have to carry something large (Crosby height is 9"). Crosby holds a lot and has nice organization. The fabric is soft but durable, but it has the slippery soft lining of the other oxfords which sometimes can be annoying. I didn't like the boxy shape, but ended up liking it and using it much more than I had expected. Small Belle to me is like an informal Jane. It has a one way zipper with tail, flops over if not full, and it is heavier than Crosby unless you use several Crosby straps at the same time. While I like using the attached straps on Crosby, the flat straps on my SB are stiff. SB is not small and much larger than what you have already.


----------



## mookie28205

Thank you!!! I had been leaning towards the Crosby already, this feedback makes the decision easier.


----------



## dcooney4

mookie28205 said:


> Thank you!!! I had been leaning towards the Crosby already, this feedback makes the decision easier.


I don't have any of the bigger bags, but I have heard people complain about the weight of small belle. I was going to try a small belle because I like the fabric but since I have an issue with heavier bags I passed.


----------



## dcooney4

Ms P  I see you have the crossbody Crosby in blue lacquer. Can you give a review on it?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Ms P  I see you have the crossbody Crosby in blue lacquer. Can you give a review on it?


My gf said it's one of the prettiest mzw I have. The capacity is more than bailey imo really a decent size. Very lightweight too. The lacquer gives it more structured so I see the possibility of using as a clutch. The leather strap is meant more for shoulder wear. I wish it's longer so I can wear the bag lower when using as crossbody (not forgetting I'm not tall 5'2). With the nylon strap it can go really low. As it's quite flat it lays close to our body. I'm quite tempted to get either this or the small Crosby gull grey on edu. The red and blue lacquer is also on edu fyi   here's an old pic I think I posted previously.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> My gf said it's one of the prettiest mzw I have. The capacity is more than bailey imo really a decent size. Very lightweight too. The lacquer gives it more structured so I see the possibility of using as a clutch. The leather strap is meant more for shoulder wear. I wish it's longer so I can wear the bag lower when using as crossbody (not forgetting I'm not tall 5'2). With the nylon strap it can go really low. As it's quite flat it lays close to our body. I'm quite tempted to get either this or the small Crosby gull grey on edu. The red and blue lacquer is also on edu fyi   here's an old pic I think I posted previously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404510


I looks very pretty on you. Thanks for the info. You are the best.


----------



## nyshopaholic

dcooney4 said:


> I don't have any of the bigger bags, but I have heard people complain about the weight of small belle. I was going to try a small belle because I like the fabric but since I have an issue with heavier bags I passed.



Yes,  my Small Belle in Estate Blue is on the heavier side for the size it is. I much prefer using my Black Chain Nikki Tote instead when I need a comparable size bag.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I looks very pretty on you. Thanks for the info. You are the best.


Thanks [emoji255][emoji177]


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad. The grey camo surprised me by being so comfortable that I ordered it in solid black too. The day I wore it was 60 here . Then it went to sleet and got cold again, so I needed a darker one. That is my excuse and I am sticking to it. lol



I am glad you are enjoying so much. I love the look and idea of my Mini Metro, but, when I use, I end up getting frustrated by lack of pockets.  Can never find my keys, wallet, am always fumbling.., don’t think I want any more Metros...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am glad you are enjoying so much. I love the look and idea of my Mini Metro, but, when I use, I end up getting frustrated by lack of pockets.  Can never find my keys, wallet, am always fumbling.., don’t think I want any more Metros...


It is the micro sutton I am using a lot . It is to small to not find stuff. What about putting a light weight organizer in your mini metro? They have them very cheap on amazon. I find with the new steel mini the inside is a lighter color so it makes it is easier to find stuff. Maybe keep your keys in the zip pocket so you always know where they are.


----------



## dcooney4

Another thought is if it is really not working for you sell it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Another thought is if it is really not working for you sell it.



I know...I love the look and lightness..  maybe it is the all black..  I try to put card holder in one inside pocket and keys on clip etc..but, I somehow keep getting in a jam at register etc.


----------



## dcooney4

I am having trouble putting down the micro Sutton. It is so light and easy to use , I keep saying oh just one more day instead of rotating my bags. Today I will force myself to switch out. That is always a great sign I did not make a mistake. What bag do you tend to stay in?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am having trouble putting down the micro Sutton. It is so light and easy to use , I keep saying oh just one more day instead of rotating my bags. Today I will force myself to switch out. That is always a great sign I did not make a mistake. What bag do you tend to stay in?



I am back in Coco. Comfy and organized sweet spot for me. Damask one for Easter [emoji214][emoji195]Weekend...  I could rotate between all my colors and be all set.   I have Damask, Gold Glazed Linen, Carmine, Mallard and Magnet..; just need them to make Dawn [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I am back in Coco. Comfy and organized sweet spot for me. Damask one for Easter [emoji214][emoji195]Weekend...  I could rotate between all my colors and be all set.   I have Damask, Gold Glazed Linen, Carmine, Mallard and Magnet..; just need them to make Dawn [emoji4]


Dawn would be perfect! I would buy it too! Wish I had grabbed a magnet or mallard one at the time. But dawn would be perfect.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to a store tomorrow that carries Mz but for the life of me I can’t decide what to get. I love my micro Sutton’s but I am thinking maybe I should try a small sutton again. The place will be crowded so I am trying to think ahead. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I am going to a store tomorrow that carries Mz but for the life of me I can’t decide what to get. I love my micro Sutton’s but I am thinking maybe I should try a small sutton again. The place will be crowded so I am trying to think ahead. Any suggestions?



I am late...have fun..  love look of Small Sutton and size.., you know me..exterior pocket thing.. challenged without. Still stuck in dark ages with Lizzy and Coco mostly..  Downtown Crosby?  Love that in Dawn or Lacquer...or the Mini Crosby?  Let us know too what they had for Bedford...


----------



## Reba

How did you do at meetup DC?  Did you pick out a new [emoji164]


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Anyone seen the small Crosby backpack IRL? I have the Small Metro Backpack but want something a little bigger. Trying to decide between that and the Dawn Small Abbey tote. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> How did you do at meetup DC?  Did you pick out a new [emoji164]


I bought the tin/steel medium Sutton. I was  hoping for something lacquer too but they only had Crosby and it seemed very heavy. I also got micro Metro in basket weave and Roberta Pieri small duffle in black floral. The Sutton will be my mother’s day gift so I have to wait to play with it. I sold stuff in anticipation of the meet up.


----------



## dcooney4

AlohaGirl01 said:


> Anyone seen the small Crosby backpack IRL? I have the Small Metro Backpack but want something a little bigger. Trying to decide between that and the Dawn Small Abbey tote. Thanks!


It is a bit bigger but not a lot.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I bought the tin/steel medium Sutton. I was  hoping for something lacquer too but they only had Crosby and it seemed very heavy. I also got micro Metro in basket weave and Roberta Pieri small duffle in black floral. The Sutton will be my mother’s day gift so I have to wait to play with it. I sold stuff in anticipation of the meet up.



Ooh..., a medium..exciting.., you will have to keep me updated. Will you use those gummies to keep on shoulder?  That will be a great size for day trips in the summer...    The Micro in basket weave is what I would have chosen as my gift with..  was thinking of buying that as a bday gift for my friend. Is it big enough to really be a useful bag?    The Roberta Pieri’s are beautiful. Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Ooh..., a medium..exciting.., you will have to keep me updated. Will you use those gummies to keep on shoulder?  That will be a great size for day trips in the summer...    The Micro in basket weave is what I would have chosen as my gift with..  was thinking of buying that as a bday gift for my friend. Is it big enough to really be a useful bag?    The Roberta Pieri’s are beautiful. Congrats [emoji322]


I have eyed that micro basket weave but was worried with my size it would look odd. I am now delighted I got it. It is the same size as my micro Sutton I think so it will work.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is what I got yesterday with the micro sutton I wore yesterday. Hubby was out so I took a sneak picture.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Here is what I got yesterday with the micro sutton I wore yesterday. Hubby was out so I took a sneak picture.


Congratulations  basketweave is so pretty [emoji177]


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Congratulations  basketweave is so pretty [emoji177]


Thanks!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have eyed that micro basket weave but was worried with my size it would look odd. I am now delighted I got it. It is the same size as my micro Sutton I think so it will work.



Love [emoji177] it all...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Love [emoji177] it all...


Thanks I am very excited to wear them.


----------



## songofthesea

hey all!
I have so many MZ bags in the regular nylon...I don't own any of the quited bags and am looking at the Sutton..i see so many people walking around with quilted bags now..i tried it "on" and the straps felt awkward at first, wide and "puffy" but I love the look of the bag on others...can I have some Sutton lovers post some pics and tell me why they love this bag? I'm planning on purchasing either tonite or tomorrow...
thanks so much!!!


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> hey all!
> I have so many MZ bags in the regular nylon...I don't own any of the quited bags and am looking at the Sutton..i see so many people walking around with quilted bags now..i tried it "on" and the straps felt awkward at first, wide and "puffy" but I love the look of the bag on others...can I have some Sutton lovers post some pics and tell me why they love this bag? I'm planning on purchasing either tonite or tomorrow...
> thanks so much!!!


I only have the micro Sutton at the moment which I love. I am getting the medium Sutton for mothers day so I have not tried that one yet. What size are you looking at?


----------



## songofthesea

dcooney4 said:


> I only have the micro Sutton at the moment which I love. I am getting the medium Sutton for mothers day so I have not tried that one yet. What size are you looking at?


Looking at the small one as it seems big enough to carry for every day. The medium looks a tad bigger but not sure I need something that big.


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> Looking at the small one as it seems big enough to carry for every day. The medium looks a tad bigger but not sure I need something that big.



The fabric is light as air and comfy to carry..like carrying a comfy blanket..kinda. It conforms to body if wearing Crossbody or if sitting on your lap in car etc..  I struggle with lack of pockets on exterior.., but, of course it would lose it’s visual appeal with pockets. Today I moved into a Lizzy. Such a dream of pockets and organization.., but, if you don’t need that..Small Sutton is a great comparable size with usual interior design of MZ..and that comfy comforter like feel [emoji4]


----------



## songofthesea

Reba said:


> The fabric is light as air and comfy to carry..like carrying a comfy blanket..kinda. It conforms to body if wearing Crossbody or if sitting on your lap in car etc..  I struggle with lack of pockets on exterior.., but, of course it would lose it’s visual appeal with pockets. Today I moved into a Lizzy. Such a dream of pockets and organization.., but, if you don’t need that..Small Sutton is a great comparable size with usual interior design of MZ..and that comfy comforter like feel [emoji4]


Any modeling pics? Would love to see some! And sooo many colors to choose from!!


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> Any modeling pics? Would love to see some! And sooo many colors to choose from!!



Have sold mine..had Poppy and Maroon..; miss both..; but, know I was also not always happy with..if there is a prettier enough color, I would probably try again


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Have sold mine..had Poppy and Maroon..; miss both..; but, know I was also not always happy with..if there is a prettier enough color, I would probably try again


That sounds like me with the mini soho tote. Tried it twice . Loved the look but it is more floppy then suttons . If I could find the right insert I might try again. But truth be told the micro suttons are working so well for me. I don't need to get a bag that doesn't work as well. I finally found a place that still had the lacquer one so I ordered that one too. I am now at a point that I love every Mz Wallace that I own. It took a while to get here and many trial and errors. The only thing I still want to get rid of are some non mz Wallace bags.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> That sounds like me with the mini soho tote. Tried it twice . Loved the look but it is more floppy then suttons . If I could find the right insert I might try again. But truth be told the micro suttons are working so well for me. I don't need to get a bag that doesn't work as well. I finally found a place that still had the lacquer one so I ordered that one too. I am now at a point that I love every Mz Wallace that I own. It took a while to get here and many trial and errors. The only thing I still want to get rid of are some non mz Wallace bags.



You don’t find it too small?


----------



## Reba

I ordered a Royal Janie from Poshmark. Was listed as brand new and never used; we shall see. Arrives tomorrow. I had a Janie in Black..sold. It’s small..but, not too small..very useful. And, had Royal in Lizzy but sold. Now, I will have both back in different forms. Hope it comes in condition as listed.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> You don’t find it too small?


No but I have a very tiny wallet, tiny Vera Bradley pouch for meds and chapstick, glasses without case, phone and keys and it all fits easily. If you have big stuff it could be to small but all my must haves fit. It is like your micro Crosby but fits way more. I tried the micro tribeca but while nice looking did not hold enough stuff for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I ordered a Royal Janie from Poshmark. Was listed as brand new and never used; we shall see. Arrives tomorrow. I had a Janie in Black..sold. It’s small..but, not too small..very useful. And, had Royal in Lizzy but sold. Now, I will have both back in different forms. Hope it comes in condition as listed.


That is such a cute bag. Perfect for summer. Hope it is perfect for you.


----------



## songofthesea

I ended up getting the small Sutton in silver/black. I loved the way it looks online and hope that I love it irl.


----------



## Reba

songofthesea said:


> I ended up getting the small Sutton in silver/black. I loved the way it looks online and hope that I love it irl.



Hope you love.., let us know..


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> I ended up getting the small Sutton in silver/black. I loved the way it looks online and hope that I love it irl.


Let us know what you think and please take pictures.


----------



## briallie

Does anyone have the Maddie backpack?
I am curious if an iPhone XR would fit in the side pockets?


----------



## Reba

briallie said:


> Does anyone have the Maddie backpack?
> I am curious if an iPhone XR would fit in the side pockets?



[emoji52] sorry, no backpacks


----------



## Reba

My Poshmark find...
	

		
			
		

		
	



In great shape...Royal Janie


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> My Poshmark find...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422716
> 
> In great shape...Royal Janie


It looks fantastic on you. You Look wonderful too!


----------



## dcooney4

briallie said:


> Does anyone have the Maddie backpack?
> I am curious if an iPhone XR would fit in the side pockets?


Sorry I don’t own one either.


----------



## dcooney4

Received my micro sutton today. It looked like a floor model but she cleaned up nicely. At first I was bummed that she has a bit of a patina but then realized that will help protect her on rainy days.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Received my micro sutton today. It looked like a floor model but she cleaned up nicely. At first I was bummed that she has a bit of a patina but then realized that will help protect her on rainy days.



This is a great size for Lacquer!  I will get something in Lacquer one day!  Good find too!


----------



## Reba

I purchased Micro Metro in leopard print from Nordstrom for my friend’s bday.  She has been admiring that print for a while. It’s a cute little pop of it..dinner out etc. Hope she likes. I know some stores were giving Micros away with purchase, but, thought maybe not this print. MZ was out of it.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I purchased Micro Metro in leopard print from Nordstrom for my friend’s bday.  She has been admiring that print for a while. It’s a cute little pop of it..dinner out etc. Hope she likes. I know some stores were giving Micros away with purchase, but, thought maybe not this print. MZ was out of it.


I did not see any leopard on the gift with purchase stuff. I hope she loves it.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been wearing my steel mini metro for days. It just is so easy to grab and go and coordinates so well with my metallic cole haan sneakers. I wish it wasn't going to rain on mother's day when I finally get to have my steel and tin medium Sutton.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been wearing my steel mini metro for days. It just is so easy to grab and go and coordinates so well with my metallic cole haan sneakers. I wish it wasn't going to rain on mother's day when I finally get to have my steel and tin medium Sutton.



When doesn’t it [emoji299]️ rain!  So tired of it!  Spring..., blah...  

You are still going to have to tell us what you think in detail about the Medium size...  it intrigues me..  I am leaning to small...but, then, when too small realize...the advantages of a bit of space..., no outside pockets.., my picky spot...but, you can maybe sell me..


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> When doesn’t it [emoji299]️ rain!  So tired of it!  Spring..., blah...
> 
> You are still going to have to tell us what you think in detail about the Medium size...  it intrigues me..  I am leaning to small...but, then, when too small realize...the advantages of a bit of space..., no outside pockets.., my picky spot...but, you can maybe sell me..


I will but I can't have it till tomorrow but it is going to be non stop rain and no way will I use a brand new bag in that. I tell you this constant rain has really gotten me down. I am surprised I didn't buy more bags due to being trapped and bored.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I will but I can't have it till tomorrow but it is going to be non stop rain and no way will I use a brand new bag in that. I tell you this constant rain has really gotten me down. I am surprised I didn't buy more bags due to being trapped and bored.



Me too. Have been down


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Me too. Have been down


Sorry to hear that! Hope you have a nice Mother’s Day tomorrow anyway.


----------



## ms p

Wishing all mummies a Happy Mother's Day [emoji257][emoji177] . May the weather turns bright and sunny [emoji364]. Bless all with good health and joyful heart for all days always [emoji178]


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you! Happy Mother's Day everyone, whether your babies are human or furry.


----------



## dcooney4

Nasty rainy day but this cutie was enjoyable to wear.


----------



## dcooney4

You know I like a bit of structure in a bag so before even trying to wear it I picked up this organizer to go into it. The picture of the bag is empty except for the organizer. I like that I could still use the bags pockets too. The organizer is super light. I was going to wear it tomorrow but I over did it at the gym today and my shoulder hurts a bit . Might do handheld tomorrow. I think it looks like a good solution.


----------



## songofthesea

Went a little nuts.. got the Sutton in black/silver, the Crosby crossbody in green camo and the Mia. Thankfully sold enough on eBay to find them!!!


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> Went a little nuts.. got the Sutton in black/silver, the Crosby crossbody in green camo and the Mia. Thankfully sold enough on eBay to find them!!!


Pictures when they come please.


----------



## dcooney4

I tried out the medium Sutton today after all. I didn’t want to wait anymore. It really functioned well today and did not slip off my shoulder with denim jacket on . I am pleasantly surprised. Do to my shoulder hurting a bit before I even carried it I decided to remove the crossbody strap for the day just to keep it at it’s lightest. I am a happy camper and I pulled the tag off this morning after test packing it.


----------



## ms p

That's great DC [emoji5] heard the metallic material tends to stay on shoulder better. The slipping is what keep me away from medium Sutton. I may need to try another hehe.


----------



## ms p

songofthesea said:


> Went a little nuts.. got the Sutton in black/silver, the Crosby crossbody in green camo and the Mia. Thankfully sold enough on eBay to find them!!!


Congrats! Sounds like a good mix [emoji177]


----------



## songofthesea

I've never worn a bag with a pattern before and really love the camo. anyone else ever feel that way? I'm just feeling a little worried that it won't go with everything...and I love it!


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> I've never worn a bag with a pattern before and really love the camo. anyone else ever feel that way? I'm just feeling a little worried that it won't go with everything...and I love it!


I have the grey camo and have worn it twice so far. I think if you wear jeans the blue camo will go with a lot. We have had nothing but rain till yesterday with an occasional few hours of sun. So grey and white don't go well with my dark jeans ,but as soon as it warms up most of my spring summer clothes are light and then it will work well.


----------



## dcooney4

Putting the light weight organizer in my medium Sutton is a game changer. It was so comfortable on my shoulder and still  soft and squashy but it held it's shape. The organizer I picked has just the right amount of pockets for me, while keeping lots of open space for larger items. I also don't need the multiple outside pockets a lot of them have. This one is the goldie locks liner making my tin and steel work perfectly for me.


----------



## songofthesea

I got the darkish green camo with natural leather trim. I’m just so used to monochromatic color that I’m having handbag anxiety!


dcooney4 said:


> I have the grey camo and have worn it twice so far. I think if you wear jeans the blue camo will go with a lot. We have had nothing but rain till yesterday with an occasional few hours of sun. So grey and white don't go well with my dark jeans ,but as soon as it warms up most of my spring summer clothes are light and then it will work well.


----------



## dcooney4

songofthesea said:


> I got the darkish green camo with natural leather trim. I’m just so used to monochromatic color that I’m having handbag anxiety!


Do you have stuff that coordinates with green? I liked that one too but my wardrobe does not lend itself to that. I you are nervous perhaps change your order to a solid color.


----------



## LadyofLeisure35

Hi all! I'm new to the forum! I've been eyeing the Tribeca Traveler (in Grove), but also just saw the Kate on sale! Does anyone have any experience with the Tribeca Traveler? Their website is listing it as a pound heavier than the Crosby Traveler... any personal experiences and comparison welcomed! 

Thanks!!


----------



## dcooney4

LadyofLeisure35 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum! I've been eyeing the Tribeca Traveler (in Grove), but also just saw the Kate on sale! Does anyone have any experience with the Tribeca Traveler? Their website is listing it as a pound heavier than the Crosby Traveler... any personal experiences and comparison welcomed!
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome! I only do smaller bags so I can not help you, but if it says it is a pound heavier I would believe it.


----------



## lenie

LadyofLeisure35 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum! I've been eyeing the Tribeca Traveler (in Grove), but also just saw the Kate on sale! Does anyone have any experience with the Tribeca Traveler? Their website is listing it as a pound heavier than the Crosby Traveler... any personal experiences and comparison welcomed!
> 
> Thanks!!



The Crosby line is generally lighter than the Bedford’s. I have the Crosby traveler, Kate,  and Tribeca traveler and they all have a slightly different personality. The Crosby is a bit more casual, lighter, and can hold a lot. The Tribeca traveler is a bit heavier, looks more polished and professional ( in my opinion) and can hold a lot. The Kate is professional, has great organization, and holds a lot. I use Kate for travel and work as it holds a laptop and still looks polished. If your intent is to get a bag that can be both a carry on and “briefcase”, the Kate would be great. It does have rolled handles, as opposed to the flat handles of the travelers. If you want a bag mainly as a carry on or weekender, the travelers would be good. 
Too many choices make it hard!


----------



## ms p

Sale has started. Has anyone bought anything already? And/or considering which bags? 

I bought the boysenberry mini Soho. It's my first mini Soho. I've been wanting to try a mini. I actually have a 20% code for this month's use, and was considered the black g/hw mini Soho.

I'm tempted to get chalk Paige and black abbey crossbody. I do already have mulberry Paige (which I'm using today and loving it).  Usually I cannot use v small bag so I need to remind myself abbey crossbody is too small. I had one and sold it without using.


----------



## mosobamboo

I saw a Lizzy, a Lexington and a white blue stripe tote this morning. All gone by the time I check again later. Coco was low stock at the time, so I got it. I really wish they continue to make Bedford bags.  

I could not find any Jane on their web site just a couple days ago. Now all colors are on sale. Not sure if they will discontinue this style.


----------



## dcooney4

I have not ordered anything yet. I love the grove color but I think the mini paige might be to small and all the others are to heavy. I vaguely remember seeing one at a party behind someone ,but could not get a real look at it. Also at the time I was more interested in micro Sutton.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have not ordered anything yet. I love the grove color but I think the mini paige might be to small and all the others are to heavy. I vaguely remember seeing one at a party behind someone ,but could not get a real look at it. Also at the time I was more interested in micro Sutton.



My guess on Mini Paige is a really small not flexible casual bag..excursion on a trip maybe. But, to work into every day may be a challenge


----------



## Reba

I think there has been a shortage of the small-medium size Bedford bag. They figure Paige has that covered.., but, we need variety in strap length and styles


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I think there has been a shortage of the small-medium size Bedford bag. They figure Paige has that covered.., but, we need variety in strap length and styles


Agreed! Did you order any thing from the sale ?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Agreed! Did you order any thing from the sale ?



No.., I really want something Navy. I used my daughter’s Navy Abbey Crossbody this weekend to attend her graduation [emoji310]..she wasn’t using.., so.., I thought about ordering one for me..but, seemed silly as she is moving home with hers...


----------



## LovelyLocks

Looking at the sale. What would be your preference the Kate or the Large Abbey? Looking for a work bag


----------



## lenie

LovelyLocks said:


> Looking at the sale. What would be your preference the Kate or the Large Abbey? Looking for a work bag



I was debating the exact same thing. According to the website, the measurements of the large abbey tote and the Kate are similar, but the ladies on the MZ Wallace Lovers FB group said the large abbey tote is a lot bigger. 
I have the Kate in several other colors but wanted to get a black bag for work/travel and thought of the large abbey tote as a slightly different style.  Have you decided between the two styles yet?


----------



## mbmb

For the small Abbey MZW used the bottom panel measurement for length and width, and the bag was larger. Have you considered "regular" Abbey for a work bag to compare with Kate?


----------



## lenie

The regular abbey tote compared to Kate is an interesting thought. The measurements between the two seem to suggest a big difference. Does anyone have the regular abbey tote and Kate who can speak to the size difference?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> No.., I really want something Navy. I used my daughter’s Navy Abbey Crossbody this weekend to attend her graduation [emoji310]..she wasn’t using.., so.., I thought about ordering one for me..but, seemed silly as she is moving home with hers...


Have you ever tried Jane?


----------



## dcooney4

I ordered the mini paige and should receive it soon. I have wanted that bag for so long but since I have never tried it on in person I was hesitant. I decided to take a chance on it. Fingers crossed I love it as much as my bailey and regular paige.


----------



## dcooney4

Just received my mini Paige and it is a keeper. I need to go finish unwrapping this beautiful bag.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my mini Paige and it is a keeper. I need to go finish unwrapping this beautiful bag.


It's beautiful is the color true to life ? It's smaller than bailey ?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> It's beautiful is the color true to life ? It's smaller than bailey ?


It is smaller than Bailey but it has more depth.


----------



## dcooney4

When I saw the photo above that I posted a few days ago I freaked out because I thought something was on my beloved Bailey. I ran and pulled it back out of the closet but nothing was on it. Even when I turned a light right on it. Doesn't it look like there is something right on the fabric in the picture above the leather tag. So strange!


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> Doesn't it look like there is something right on the fabric in the picture above the leather tag. So strange!


I see what you mean, but it must be a reflection. Glad it is still pristine! And thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I see what you mean, but it must be a reflection. Glad it is still pristine! And thanks for posting pictures.


I think comparison shots help me from making to many mistakes when I can’t see things in real life.


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say I am absolutely crazy about my micro suttons. The only one I haven't worn except for a few hours is the grey camo. I am not afraid of the light color. It is just the camo would go better with the solid colors I used to wear in summer.  I bought a ton of floral tops that just don't look right with it. I am thinking if it doesn't move soon I will buy a few more tops that would go with it. Can anyone recommend a brand of clothing that has longer tops for long torso's? I am having a devil of a time trying this year. Everything that fits seems to be floral. The few solid tops I found were practically sheer.


----------



## dcooney4

Pulled out my gold coco today. What are you wearing?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say I am absolutely crazy about my micro suttons. The only one I haven't worn except for a few hours is the grey camo. I am not afraid of the light color. It is just the camo would go better with the solid colors I used to wear in summer.  I bought a ton of floral tops that just don't look right with it. I am thinking if it doesn't move soon I will buy a few more tops that would go with it. Can anyone recommend a brand of clothing that has longer tops for long torso's? I am having a devil of a time trying this year. Everything that fits seems to be floral. The few solid tops I found were practically sheer.



Which micro Sutton do u have ?  

I've being using KS recently. 

Mzw is final week of sale . There's additional 10%. Thinking to get the ivy mini Tribeca. It actually remind me of Gucci - the color and print


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Which micro Sutton do u have ?
> 
> I've being using KS recently.
> 
> Mzw is final week of sale . There's additional 10%. Thinking to get the ivy mini Tribeca. It actually remind me of Gucci - the color and print


At the moment I have three. The grey camo, The regular black because I couldn't find lacquer and then lacquer black that I suddenly found. I am crazy about this small bag. I want to add some different solid colors so I am going to let go of the grey. Still undecided about the regular black. I think that could work in summer more then my beloved lacquer in the heat. It just fits so much for a tiny bag and stays so light weight. I also ordered a Jack Gomme tote. curious to see how that works.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> At the moment I have three. The grey camo, The regular black because I couldn't find lacquer and then lacquer black that I suddenly found. I am crazy about this small bag. I want to add some different solid colors so I am going to let go of the grey. Still undecided about the regular black. I think that could work in summer more then my beloved lacquer in the heat. It just fits so much for a tiny bag and stays so light weight. I also ordered a Jack Gomme tote. curious to see how that works.



It's a really cute looking bag   agree another solid color will add variety.  Regular black is v different from black lacquer look. Last week I ordered the graffiti print with birthday code. Hope I'll like it


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all! Sorry I’ve been absent. Life is crazy at the moment. Hope you are all doing well. I will be in NYC this weekend and plan to visit the Soho boutique!


----------



## dcooney4

I have been going back and forth whether or not to order the micro tribecca in the logo . I was going to order it last night but decided to send my daughter a picture of it first. She said it was interesting but didn't think I would use it enough. Does anyone here have any logo stuff they have actually used? Does it hold up ? Is it hard to keep clean? So many people are not fond of it that I will be stuck with it ,if it doesn't work for me.


----------



## ms p

I don't think it's will be hard to keep clean. The color and print probably will hide dirt v well imo. It's really v small bag. is there a specific use u have in mind for it?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I don't think it's will be hard to keep clean. The color and print probably will hide dirt v well imo. It's really v small bag. is there a specific use u have in mind for it?


Yes to hold my phone and glasses when I walk the dogs.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Yes to hold my phone and glasses when I walk the dogs.



Keep us posted


----------



## dcooney4

I received the micro tribecca and it is adorable . The quality looks really good as it is a really thick strong fabric. Can't wait to try it out. Did anyone else get any last minute items from the sale?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I received the micro tribecca and it is adorable . The quality looks really good as it is a really thick strong fabric. Can't wait to try it out. Did anyone else get any last minute items from the sale?


Congrats! Now I kinda regretted not getting the jacquard too. I did buy the anthracite Jordan Hobo. I had the dawn and didn't like it. Hopefully I'll like this new version. It looks like a classic and great daily size plus i don't have any hobo now.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Congrats! Now I kinda regretted not getting the jacquard too. I did buy the anthracite Jordan Hobo. I had the dawn and didn't like it. Hopefully I'll like this new version. It looks like a classic and great daily size plus i don't have any hobo now.


What didn't you like about the dawn Jordon. I had finally decided to pull the trigger on anthracite   but then it was gone. Now I see one up for sale but until I sell the backpacks I don't use I don't want to pull the trigger.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What didn't you like about the dawn Jordon. I had finally decided to pull the trigger on anthracite   but then it was gone. Now I see one up for sale but until I sell the backpacks I don't use I don't want to pull the trigger.



Was Anthracite Jordan Hobo sold out? Maybe cos my shoulder is more narrow the dawn Jordan leather strap slips off me. It's really squishy and thick. Usually slimmer strap works better on me. Do u still have damson Jordan Hobo?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Was Anthracite Jordan Hobo sold out? Maybe cos my shoulder is more narrow the dawn Jordan leather strap slips off me. It's really squishy and thick. Usually slimmer strap works better on me. Do u still have damson Jordan Hobo?


No it was very pretty though.


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone use the Metro Pouch as a travel cosmetic bag? I’m looking at it vs the Mica cosmetic pouch which obviously is smaller but has depth. 

Would love opinions. Going on a cruise in Aug and need a new pouch for all my necessities....deodorant, contact lenses, etc. Though I guess neither would exactly fit brushes, shampoo/conditioner, etc. Hmmmm......


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Does anyone use the Metro Pouch as a travel cosmetic bag? I’m looking at it vs the Mica cosmetic pouch which obviously is smaller but has depth.
> 
> Would love opinions. Going on a cruise in Aug and need a new pouch for all my necessities....deodorant, contact lenses, etc. Though I guess neither would exactly fit brushes, shampoo/conditioner, etc. Hmmmm......


I think the small pouch would work great for the smaller stuff. I have not tried the big one but for liquids I would want something lined with some vinyl to prevent damage if it should spill . Either that or put a zip lock bag in the big metro pouch.


----------



## dcooney4

We have had so much rain this season that I absolutely adore my lacquer micro Sutton. I keep pulling this adorable bag that I ended up selling the plain black one because I just wasn't wearing it.  I am always surprised by how much this little bag can hold. Do you have a new favorite or an old one you wish they would do some adjustments to and rerelease. I wish they would have made my beloved lacquer micro Sutton with black tabs like the regular black so less vachetta to worry about in the rain. For me so far so good but I sprayed my bag with waterproofer before I used it.


----------



## mbmb

kcmo said:


> Does anyone use the Metro Pouch as a travel cosmetic bag? I’m looking at it vs the Mica cosmetic pouch which obviously is smaller but has depth..


I like something with a flat bottom so I can put the bag on the counter and see what's inside. MP doesn't have a flat bottom.


----------



## ms p

I received a dawn small Sloane via trade. I used it today and it's really great . The short handles are thick and comfortable really nice to hold. The 2 exterior slip pockets are so well hidden. I couldn't find the one behind the snap pocket till today lol.


----------



## dcooney4

This is beautiful! Looks much better in your photos . Very classy and fun at the same time. Congrats on a great trade.


----------



## ms p

Thanks  dc


----------



## dcooney4

Anyone go to the warehouse sale?


----------



## dcooney4

Picked these beauties up at the warehouse sale.


----------



## dcooney4

The lacquer was missing it’s pouch but I never use their pouches anyway so no worries.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> Picked these beauties up at the warehouse sale.


Nice!  Are the backpacks boysenberry? What size is the Sutton? 
It looks like there were some great deals there.


----------



## ms p

Great buy DC love the lacquer ❣️


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> Nice!  Are the backpacks boysenberry? What size is the Sutton?
> It looks like there were some great deals there.


One backpack is boysenberry and the Jordan backpack in dawn. The sutton is a large.


----------



## kcmo

mbmb said:


> I like something with a flat bottom so I can put the bag on the counter and see what's inside. MP doesn't have a flat bottom.



True!


----------



## dcooney4

I still haven't used either backpack yet. The weather is just to hot wear them at the moment. Does anyone have between the Madelyn backpack and the Jordon and why?  In reality I really don't need two since I have so many other backpacks, but they are both so pretty.


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

I’m currently traveling and using a large Longchamp Le Pliage, and I’ve realized I want something just a wee bit bigger.  I’m petite and don’t want an enormous bag, and also have a sensitive shoulder so need something lightweight.  I’ve tried on a couple MZ Wallace bags and love how squishy those shoulder straps are, plus the light weight.  Unfortunately my Nordy’s has limited selection, so I’m hoping some of you can help me.

I’m torn between the medium Metro and large Sutton.  I love the size and lightness of the Metro, but think it might be too close to my Longchamp to be useful.  I also really like the look of the Sutton, but wonder if it’s too huge.  Feedback?


----------



## dcooney4

SleepyInSeattle said:


> I’m currently traveling and using a large Longchamp Le Pliage, and I’ve realized I want something just a wee bit bigger.  I’m petite and don’t want an enormous bag, and also have a sensitive shoulder so need something lightweight.  I’ve tried on a couple MZ Wallace bags and love how squishy those shoulder straps are, plus the light weight.  Unfortunately my Nordy’s has limited selection, so I’m hoping some of you can help me.
> 
> I’m torn between the medium Metro and large Sutton.  I love the size and lightness of the Metro, but think it might be too close to my Longchamp to be useful.  I also really like the look of the Sutton, but wonder if it’s too huge.  Feedback?


For a carry on I think the large sutton is perfect as a handbag I find it to big.


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

dcooney4 said:


> For a carry on I think the large sutton is perfect as a handbag I find it to big.


Do you know how big it is roughly compared to a large Le Pliage?


----------



## dcooney4

SleepyInSeattle said:


> Do you know how big it is roughly compared to a large Le Pliage?


No I am sorry I don’t. I only had it a couple days and never used it.


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

Thinking about it further and looking at the styles, I’m now thinking either medium or large metro.  Not sure which to get, though.  Anyone have both?  Which is more comforable (I’m 5’3”)


----------



## ms p

SleepyInSeattle said:


> Do you know how big it is roughly compared to a large Le Pliage?


I had a large Sutton briefly. I think the capacity is bigger than large le pliage. I heard large metro is even bigger.


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

Thank you!  That’s helpful.


----------



## shortA

SleepyInSeattle said:


> Thank you!  That’s helpful.



I’ve heard that Large Sutton and medium Metro are similar in capacity. I find the large metro huge (I’m 5’2) but I know others who love it as a daily bag. I think Medium Metro or Large Sutton might be best. Have you considered the Soho Tote? The regular size (not Traveler or Small or Mini, the one just called “Soho Tote”) is the same/similar size as large Le pliage but the pockets inside and out make it far more functional. I had a large Le pliage but it ripped. I currently have a Soho tote, medium Metro, medium Sutton and large metro and use them all for different situations/moods. Hope this helps!


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

shortA said:


> I’ve heard that Large Sutton and medium Metro are similar in capacity. I find the large metro huge (I’m 5’2) but I know others who love it as a daily bag. I think Medium Metro or Large Sutton might be best. Have you considered the Soho Tote? The regular size (not Traveler or Small or Mini, the one just called “Soho Tote”) is the same/similar size as large Le pliage but the pockets inside and out make it far more functional. I had a large Le pliage but it ripped. I currently have a Soho tote, medium Metro, medium Sutton and large metro and use them all for different situations/moods. Hope this helps!


Thank you!

The Soho is really lovely, and I do find it prettier than the options I’m considering.  I think though for my purposes I like the packability and wide squishy handles of the other options.  What you’re saying helps me think that the Medium Metro and Large Sutton are my best bets.


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone have a piece in ‘rose metallic’? It’s so tough to tell from photos how rose-toned the item is. I’m considering another small metro backpack (adore mine in black that is now two years old) and I like both the rose metal and tin metallic.

In some photos the backpack looks more champagne or beige colored vs traditional rose.

I kind of know what I’m getting with the tin/silver.....though rose is a nice change! 

Hmmmm.......wish there was a retailer here in Houston who carried the brand so I could see!


----------



## SleepyInSeattle

kcmo said:


> Does anyone have a piece in ‘rose metallic’? It’s so tough to tell from photos how rose-toned the item is. I’m considering another small metro backpack (adore mine in black that is now two years old) and I like both the rose metal and tin metallic.
> 
> In some photos the backpack looks more champagne or beige colored vs traditional rose.
> 
> I kind of know what I’m getting with the tin/silver.....though rose is a nice change!
> 
> Hmmmm.......wish there was a retailer here in Houston who carried the brand so I could see!




Here’s a review of the bag in that color.  It looks shiny pale pink.


----------



## kcmo

SleepyInSeattle said:


> Here’s a review of the bag in that color.  It looks shiny pale pink.




Thank you! So weird how different the bag color looks in the video vs the MZW site. It’s almost more pink/pewter if that makes any sense. Hmmmm......


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Thank you! So weird how different the bag color looks in the video vs the MZW site. It’s almost more pink/pewter if that makes any sense. Hmmmm......


I don't own one but I have seen it in person and it is pink.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I don't own one but I have seen it in person and it is pink.


Thanks.....now I’m kind of leaning towards the silver metallic.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Thanks.....now I’m kind of leaning towards the silver metallic.


I have the tin/steel medium Sutton that I adore.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I have the tin/steel medium Sutton that I adore.



I can see why.....awesome color combo! I definitely gravitate towards silvers and greys in general. I have a small metro backpack in black and a regular metro backpack in magnet. I want another small and thought I’d be ‘different’ and try the rose gold but I don’t want to make a mistake, nor get tired of it. I like the tin a lot! Crazy interior color too which looks cool. 

Thanks for your help. Wonder if MZW will ever do color blocking on the backpacks?


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Thanks.....now I’m kind of leaning towards the silver metallic.





kcmo said:


> I can see why.....awesome color combo! I definitely gravitate towards silvers and greys in general. I have a small metro backpack in black and a regular metro backpack in magnet. I want another small and thought I’d be ‘different’ and try the rose gold but I don’t want to make a mistake, nor get tired of it. I like the tin a lot! Crazy interior color too which looks cool.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Wonder if MZW will ever do color blocking on the backpacks?


That would be cool.


----------



## dcooney4

I think I have gone lacquer crazy. I bought a medium Sutton in dawn lacquer. It is not something I would wear in summer but I think it will be fantastic come fall /winter. Now I have 4 lacquer pieces each in a different size so it is time to stop. I had almost put my grove mini paige up for sale but then remembered it is a fall winter bag and will work perfectly for that. I just feel guilty if I have a bag sitting with tags on and unworn. Do you buy bags buy season or do you use yours year round no matter what?


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my lacquer collection. I know some of you have a favorite style or fabric. What is it?


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my lacquer collection. I know some of you have a favorite style or fabric. What is it?


----------



## dcooney4

Sorry posting in a moving car makes weird things happen.


----------



## ms p

Nice lacquer family DC  I like lacquer too


----------



## dcooney4

Did anyone order the small soho tote? I am intrigued by it . I don't own one but since it is bigger and would fit one of my organizer inserts I keep looking at it. I already have two boysenberry bags but I am still looking at the boysenberry soho or the blue camo. What do you love or hate about it?


----------



## ms p

I had a small Soho it's a good tote size. I sold it as I already have a Longchamp neo and prefer it for a tote. It's a really good price and totally functional. I'm resisting getting the black g/hw one.


----------



## dcooney4

I ended up not getting one. Decided I should try out some of the bags I bought for the fall that have not been worn yet before buying anything else. To my surprise I am really like the Medium Sutton. I wore the blue lacquer yesterday and it stayed on my shoulder. I did not clip the clips and thought it would bug me but it worked great. Going to wear it again today.


----------



## starkfan

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up not getting one. Decided I should try out some of the bags I bought for the fall that have not been worn yet before buying anything else. To my surprise I am really like the Medium Sutton. I wore the blue lacquer yesterday and it stayed on my shoulder. I did not clip the clips and thought it would bug me but it worked great. Going to wear it again today.


Medium Sutton is a pretty good size! I keep the strap clipped onto the clips, which then hangs loose, and I find that kinda helps me at least think of the clips as part of the strap, instead of the clips just hanging loose for no reason...

(I've been using my Medium Sutton as a laptop bag that occasionally totes a few other things too -- probably one of the lightest laptop bags I have! I think having the bag in a non-standard material, like lacquer or metallic oxford, definitely helps with the bag staying on your shoulder...)


----------



## kcmo

For those who own a small Sutton, does anyone find the handles annoying/get in the way when wearing it as a crossbody?


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> For those who own a small Sutton, does anyone find the handles annoying/get in the way when wearing it as a crossbody?


I only have medium and micro but neither of those bother me.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I only have medium and micro but neither of those bother me.



Thank you.....I use my metro backpacks the most but have been wondering about a Sutton as I like to be hands free. I’ve tried the medium metro tote but those darn straps wouldn’t stay put. Pity as it seems so popular. That extra material at the top would also end up covering the inside pockets. Just became too cumbersome.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Thank you.....I use my metro backpacks the most but have been wondering about a Sutton as I like to be hands free. I’ve tried the medium metro tote but those darn straps wouldn’t stay put. Pity as it seems so popular. That extra material at the top would also end up covering the inside pockets. Just became too cumbersome.


I don't have the medium in regular oxford. One is metallic and one is lacquer and I think the difference in fabric is what makes the difference for me.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I don't have the medium in regular oxford. One is metallic and one is lacquer and I think the difference in fabric is what makes the difference for me.



Interesting!


----------



## kcmo

Anyone with a small metro backpack in tin or rose gold? Looking for opinions! Thx


----------



## kcmo

It’s so quiet.....where is everyone?


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> It’s so quiet.....where is everyone?


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe vacations.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Anyone with a small metro backpack in tin or rose gold? Looking for opinions! Thx


I don’t have either of these bit my medium Sutton is half tin and I love it.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Maybe vacations.



True!



dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have either of these bit my medium Sutton is half tin and I love it.



Thx....ha, still trying to decide between rose and tin.


----------



## songofthesea

Would love some opinions on the small Sutton in maroon or blue camp. I have 145.00 in my points to use and was thinking of one of these-thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

What does everyone think of the new releases?


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> What does everyone think of the new releases?


I was shocked at the large number of bags and everything in lacquer. The previous lacquers must have really sold well. I will be waiting for the next dump. I just don't see shine in my future!


----------



## dcooney4

mbmb said:


> I was shocked at the large number of bags and everything in lacquer. The previous lacquers must have really sold well. I will be waiting for the next dump. I just don't see shine in my future!


They just put up more in Bedford Port Royale color and Oxford in fawn. Big amount of releases today.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> They just put up more in Bedford Port Royale color and Oxford in fawn. Big amount of releases today.


Still not for me! Some of this gives me deja vu.


----------



## ms p

I do like some of the new release bags. The port/black lacquer medium Sutton and black lacquer micro Sutton looks cute. Both magnet micro Sutton and magnet/black small Sutton are also in my wishlist. I'm actually hoping to see more metallic Oxford release before I decide. I did order the black small Gramercy. I'm more excited about this bag lol.


----------



## starkfan

dcooney4 said:


> They just put up more in Bedford Port Royale color and Oxford in fawn. Big amount of releases today.


I'm really liking the Bedford Port Royale, especially since it comes in a regular Paige. Does anyone know if the Paige and Soho bags in Port Royale are the regular Bedford, though, or Bedford Air/Lite instead? (That's the only thing stopping me from checking out with the Paige immediately!)



ms p said:


> I do like some of the new release bags. The port/black lacquer medium Sutton and black lacquer micro Sutton looks cute. Both magnet micro Sutton and magnet/black small Sutton are also in my wishlist. I'm actually hoping to see more metallic Oxford release before I decide. I did order the black small Gramercy. I'm more excited about this bag lol.


The port/black colour block looks really pretty! That's another one tempting me, though I'd pick the Paige over this if I were to get only one...


----------



## ms p

starkfan said:


> I'm really liking the Bedford Port Royale, especially since it comes in a regular Paige. Does anyone know if the Paige and Soho bags in Port Royale are the regular Bedford, though, or Bedford Air/Lite instead? (That's the only thing stopping me from checking out with the Paige immediately!)
> 
> 
> The port/black colour block looks really pretty! That's another one tempting me, though I'd pick the Paige over this if I were to get only one...



I think port Paige is normal regular bedford. The new bedford air is slightly puff I doubt they can do any pleats with this new material.


----------



## starkfan

ms p said:


> I think port Paige is normal regular bedford. The new bedford air is slightly puff I doubt they can do any pleats with this new material.


Thanks, @ms p ! Yeah, it would make sense to still use the regular Bedford as the puffy material wouldn't work for the pleats, but I'm honestly not sure if they might use the lighter Bedford Air material without that bit of puffy backing, since I saw comments elsewhere that they confirmed they wanted to phase out Bedford and move to using Bedford Air... 

Curiosity (and impatience to hit "buy"!) got the better of me and I've sent their customer service an email to ask, hopefully I'll hear from them soon! I'll update here if/when I hear back from them...


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I do like some of the new release bags. The port/black lacquer medium Sutton and black lacquer micro Sutton looks cute. Both magnet micro Sutton and magnet/black small Sutton are also in my wishlist. I'm actually hoping to see more metallic Oxford release before I decide. I did order the black small Gramercy. I'm more excited about this bag lol.


I have the black lacquer micro Sutton that I adore so much my poor mini metro in black lacquer never got worn as much as I think it is beautiful.


----------



## gabz

Has anyone seen the gold metros irl? Is the gold bright and shiny or more muted? Thanks


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have the black lacquer micro Sutton that I adore so much my poor mini metro in black lacquer never got worn as much as I think it is beautiful.


I went back to see the new arrivals. I'm liking both the black and port micro Sutton. But I also like magnet. It's so hard to decide.


----------



## starkfan

I heard back from MZW CS, and it seems that only the Paige is still in regular Bedford, whilst everything else in Port Royale is in Bedford Air... That works out for me since it's the Paige I'm eyeing anyway, but I guess they're really transitioning fully to Bedford Air for the non-pleated styles (and who knows if any remaining pleated styles will stay in regular Bedford in the long run!)


----------



## ms p

starkfan said:


> I heard back from MZW CS, and it seems that only the Paige is still in regular Bedford, whilst everything else in Port Royale is in Bedford Air... That works out for me since it's the Paige I'm eyeing anyway, but I guess they're really transitioning fully to Bedford Air for the non-pleated styles (and who knows if any remaining pleated styles will stay in regular Bedford in the long run!)


That's the only port bag with pleats lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dcooney4

gabz said:


> Has anyone seen the gold metros irl? Is the gold bright and shiny or more muted? Thanks


Not up close. I got a quick glance at nordstroms but the color wasn't a shade I liked . I was to busy getting a quick look at the Chelsea satchel.


----------



## dcooney4

starkfan said:


> I heard back from MZW CS, and it seems that only the Paige is still in regular Bedford, whilst everything else in Port Royale is in Bedford Air... That works out for me since it's the Paige I'm eyeing anyway, but I guess they're really transitioning fully to Bedford Air for the non-pleated styles (and who knows if any remaining pleated styles will stay in regular Bedford in the long run!)


Sad! I am still considering getting another Paige again.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I went back to see the new arrivals. I'm liking both the black and port micro Sutton. But I also like magnet. It's so hard to decide.


I got the port small Sutton. Won't use her till fall though.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I got the port small Sutton. Won't use her till fall though.



Wow congratulations ! Have u received it?


----------



## gabz

Do you think the gold metros will show dirt easily or get colour transfer?


----------



## kmatt33

I need backpack recommendations. I like the Crosby and the top handle. I am new to MZ Wallace so not sure which one. I don’t carry a laptop just a lunch, book, travel mug, umbrella, makeup bag, card case, glasses and a small sweater.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

kmatt33 said:


> I need backpack recommendations. I like the Crosby and the top handle. I am new to MZ Wallace so not sure which one. I don’t carry a laptop just a lunch, book, travel mug, umbrella, makeup bag, card case, glasses and a small sweater.



I have the Small Crosby backpack and love it! It would definitely fit everything you are referring to with room to spare.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Wow congratulations ! Have u received it?


Yes here it is. It doesn’t match my summer clothes but will work great with my fall clothes.


----------



## starkfan

ms p said:


> That's the only port bag with pleats lol. Thanks for sharing


Haha, I guess I was initially wondering whether the Soho bags (since those were released in regular Bedford previously) might somehow "escape" the transition to Bedford Air! Guess not, though...

Side note, Magnet Paige has been snuck into the New Arrivals page on MZW's website! It appears some way down, together with some Magnet Oxford bags...


----------



## kmatt33

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> I have the Small Crosby backpack and love it! It would definitely fit everything you are referring to with room to spare.


So you think the small crosby would fit all the stuff I don't need to get the regular sized one? do you think it would fit in the city backpack as well?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Yes here it is. It doesn’t match my summer clothes but will work great with my fall clothes.



It's soooo beautiful ♥️ I've always like to see your pics! Port lacquer is very pretty . I live in Singapore and it's sunny all year round. I do wonder am I crazy to like lacquer lol. Maybe in small dose? But I already have dawn lacquer crosby crossbody. I was tempted to try a JJ in black lacquer. But on a typically hot day locally I'm not sure I'd enjoyed it sticking under my arm as a shoulder bag . Port lacquer is definitely on my wishlist now


----------



## ms p

starkfan said:


> Haha, I guess I was initially wondering whether the Soho bags (since those were released in regular Bedford previously) might somehow "escape" the transition to Bedford Air! Guess not, though...
> 
> Side note, Magnet Paige has been snuck into the New Arrivals page on MZW's website! It appears some way down, together with some Magnet Oxford bags...



I was wondering about the Soho too. So by right Soho should be lighter in weight now? 

Wow this Magnet Paige has silver hardware and red lining. Are u considering buying a Paige ? 

Talking about new arrivals cranberry lacquer bags/ accessories and  dawn lacquer crosby Crossbody is also listed. I wonder are these from past season or recently made? I thought cranberry and dawn lacquer are available for quite a few months already?


----------



## ms p

I received the small Gramercy today yeah for me. I honestly cannot tell is it lighter in weight because of Bedford air material or it's due to the smallish size and minimum hardware and pleats. I do like it. The leather strap fits me well for crossbody wear. But I'm 5'2 only. I can understand on a taller lady it may not lay low enough if one likes their bag to hang low. The nylon strap has a good range - it can adjust to be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody. It's much longer than the leather strap.

If anyone is interested:
- The front compartment does not have any pocket.
- The back compartment has a card pocket on the front and a single flap inside the zip pocket which made the zip pocket to be divided into 2 pockets.
- Bag barely fits my LV Sarah long wallet.


----------



## ms p

gabz said:


> Do you think the gold metros will show dirt easily or get colour transfer?



I don't think it'll show dirt easily. But if worn with a new pair of dark denim I do think the bag may get color transfer?


----------



## starkfan

ms p said:


> I was wondering about the Soho too. So by right Soho should be lighter in weight now?
> 
> Wow this Magnet Paige has silver hardware and red lining. Are u considering buying a Paige ?
> 
> Talking about new arrivals cranberry lacquer bags/ accessories and  dawn lacquer crosby Crossbody is also listed. I wonder are these from past season or recently made? I thought cranberry and dawn lacquer are available for quite a few months already?



I imagine it should be lighter! Since that's the whole selling point of Bedford Air... I'm not sure if MZW's website was updated to reflect any weight difference though, cuz I think it was the same weight in the description when I checked over this past weekend... 

Yep, I'm considering adding on a Paige! One of my most functional travel bags, and of the 2 that I have, 1 is in the dreaded Mica Linen (which I never knew was problematic enough that they recalled the bags in that material, so I've had it all these years  )... So I've been on the lookout for another in Bedford, and Magnet was going to be a compromise purchase until I saw the Port Royale which was instant !

Re: dawn and cranberry lacquer, I think those are the old stock? They seem to be the same styles on the .edu sale...



ms p said:


> I received the small Gramercy today yeah for me. I honestly cannot tell is it lighter in weight because of Bedford air material or it's due to the smallish size and minimum hardware and pleats. I do like it. The leather strap fits me well for crossbody wear. But I'm 5'2 only. I can understand on a taller lady it may not lay low enough if one likes their bag to hang low. The nylon strap has a good range - it can adjust to be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody. It's much longer than the leather strap.
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> - The front compartment does not have any pocket.
> - The back compartment has a card pocket on the front and a single flap inside the zip pocket which made the zip pocket to be divided into 2 pockets.
> - Bag barely fits my LV Sarah long wallet.



Nice review and details! How does the Bedford Air feel in comparison to regular Bedford? That's nice that they incorporated part of their signature interior pocketing, even in such a small bag, haha... 

One thing I've noticed with the leather straps that they include these days, even in crossbody styles (eg the Downtown Crosby and Tribeca etc), they seem to be meant more as shoulder-carry straps, and not so much crossbody (esp if you're taller and/or larger)... I wonder if that's a deliberate stylistic choice? Their nylon straps have always been pretty generous with the length, though


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> It's soooo beautiful ♥️ I've always like to see your pics! Port lacquer is very pretty . I live in Singapore and it's sunny all year round. I do wonder am I crazy to like lacquer lol. Maybe in small dose? But I already have dawn lacquer crosby crossbody. I was tempted to try a JJ in black lacquer. But on a typically hot day locally I'm not sure I'd enjoyed it sticking under my arm as a shoulder bag . Port lacquer is definitely on my wishlist now


Maybe a smaller bag like micro Sutton or small Sutton so that if it’s really hot it is not against your skin like a shoulder bag would be.


----------



## ms p

starkfan said:


> I imagine it should be lighter! Since that's the whole selling point of Bedford Air... I'm not sure if MZW's website was updated to reflect any weight difference though, cuz I think it was the same weight in the description when I checked over this past weekend...
> 
> Yep, I'm considering adding on a Paige! One of my most functional travel bags, and of the 2 that I have, 1 is in the dreaded Mica Linen (which I never knew was problematic enough that they recalled the bags in that material, so I've had it all these years  )... So I've been on the lookout for another in Bedford, and Magnet was going to be a compromise purchase until I saw the Port Royale which was instant !
> 
> Re: dawn and cranberry lacquer, I think those are the old stock? They seem to be the same styles on the .edu sale...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice review and details! How does the Bedford Air feel in comparison to regular Bedford? That's nice that they incorporated part of their signature interior pocketing, even in such a small bag, haha...
> 
> One thing I've noticed with the leather straps that they include these days, even in crossbody styles (eg the Downtown Crosby and Tribeca etc), they seem to be meant more as shoulder-carry straps, and not so much crossbody (esp if you're taller and/or larger)... I wonder if that's a deliberate stylistic choice? Their nylon straps have always been pretty generous with the length, though



Paige is my fav too  I have the mulberry Paige it's such a great size. 

I cannot really tell any much difference between the 2 Bedford.


----------



## missconvy

Oooh I like this. Do you think you could fit a mini pochette or something similar in with the Sarah wallet? Does a phone fit in the outer pocket? Thanks!


----------



## missconvy

ms p said:


> I received the small Gramercy today yeah for me. I honestly cannot tell is it lighter in weight because of Bedford air material or it's due to the smallish size and minimum hardware and pleats. I do like it. The leather strap fits me well for crossbody wear. But I'm 5'2 only. I can understand on a taller lady it may not lay low enough if one likes their bag to hang low. The nylon strap has a good range - it can adjust to be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody. It's much longer than the leather strap.
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> - The front compartment does not have any pocket.
> - The back compartment has a card pocket on the front and a single flap inside the zip pocket which made the zip pocket to be divided into 2 pockets.
> - Bag barely fits my LV Sarah long wallet.





missconvy said:


> Oooh I like this. Do you think you could fit a mini pochette or something similar in with the Sarah wallet? Does a phone fit in the outer pocket? Thanks!



Got too excited and forgot to quote.


----------



## missconvy

Hello ladies, could anyone tell me if the mini crosby would fit a long wallet? My Chanel Yen wallet measures 7.25” and I’d like it to fit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mbmb

ms p said:


> I received the small Gramercy today yeah for me. I honestly cannot tell is it lighter in weight because of Bedford air material or it's due to the smallish size and minimum hardware and pleats. I do like it. The leather strap fits me well for crossbody wear. But I'm 5'2 only. I can understand on a taller lady it may not lay low enough if one likes their bag to hang low. The nylon strap has a good range - it can adjust to be used as a shoulder bag or crossbody. It's much longer than the leather strap.
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> - The front compartment does not have any pocket.
> - The back compartment has a card pocket on the front and a single flap inside the zip pocket which made the zip pocket to be divided into 2 pockets.
> - Bag barely fits my LV Sarah long wallet.


Does the front pocket hold a Max sized iPhone?
What is the length of your long wallet?
Have you used the leather strap yet? Wondering if it just feels to narrow for the bag.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Has anyone seen the color Mist? I like Dove Gray but Mist seems lighter?


----------



## dcooney4

AlohaGirl01 said:


> Has anyone seen the color Mist? I like Dove Gray but Mist seems lighter?


Only in photos and I was thinking it looked lighter too.


----------



## dcooney4

missconvy said:


> Hello ladies, could anyone tell me if the mini crosby would fit a long wallet? My Chanel Yen wallet measures 7.25” and I’d like it to fit. Thanks in advance!


I wonder what exactly they can fit too.


----------



## ms p

missconvy said:


> Got too excited and forgot to quote.


Yes my phone fits in the exterior pocket. I don't have a mini pochette to try buy it does have space for a small pouch. Hope this helps


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> Does the front pocket hold a Max sized iPhone?
> What is the length of your long wallet?
> Have you used the leather strap yet? Wondering if it just feels to narrow for the bag.



I'll measure the front pocket and let u know. When I test pack the bag to the brim I feel the leather strap is not as comfortable as the nylon strap.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> Does the front pocket hold a Max sized iPhone?
> What is the length of your long wallet?
> Have you used the leather strap yet? Wondering if it just feels to narrow for the bag.


Pics:


----------



## ms p

missconvy said:


> Hello ladies, could anyone tell me if the mini crosby would fit a long wallet? My Chanel Yen wallet measures 7.25” and I’d like it to fit. Thanks in advance!



I don't have the mini crosby but the small Gramercy or small crosby will be a safer choice. LV Sarah (7.5" long) fits in both bags.


----------



## missconvy

ms p said:


> I don't have the mini crosby but the small Gramercy or small crosby will be a safer choice. LV Sarah (7.5" long) fits in both bags.
> View attachment 4526165


Thank you very much!


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 4526159
> View attachment 4526160


This is great info.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been seriously trying to down size my bag collection through all the brands I wear. I did add a few practical bags but those are really for travel or dog walking or outdoor things that a pretty bag might get dirty. I am curious do you buy a bag more for beauty of the bag or more for the function of it.


----------



## ms p

starkfan said:


> Haha, I guess I was initially wondering whether the Soho bags (since those were released in regular Bedford previously) might somehow "escape" the transition to Bedford Air! Guess not, though...
> 
> Side note, Magnet Paige has been snuck into the New Arrivals page on MZW's website! It appears some way down, together with some Magnet Oxford bags...


Are u in the FB group? Someone posted pics of mini Soho in port royale. It does look more puffy and she mentioned the handle looks puckery.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have been seriously trying to down size my bag collection through all the brands I wear. I did add a few practical bags but those are really for travel or dog walking or outdoor things that a pretty bag might get dirty. I am curious do you buy a bag more for beauty of the bag or more for the function of it.



Ideally is both function and beauty. That's what got me into mzw  but after buying and selling so much I think I just need to use what I already have. It's ok if the bag starts to look used (in a normal way, not abusing type). Functionally I'm pretty sure I have all I need. Beauty is endless so I still look and want to buy ...


----------



## starkfan

ms p said:


> Are u in the FB group? Someone posted pics of mini Soho in port royale. It does look more puffy and she mentioned the handle looks puckery.


Yes, I am! Yeah, I saw those pics, and also saw MZW's new Gramercy bags in Magnet... The pics they have of the Large Gramercy in Magnet look pretty awful with the puckering of the front pockets, tbh...  It's good that your Gramercy bag still seems similar to the regular Bedford, but I wonder whether it's harder to control the QC, and avoid the puckering, because of that batting that Bedford Air has...


----------



## dcooney4

I wish they would make the solid steel color again. I love my mini metro in it but would love another shape in it too. Like a small max in it.


----------



## missconvy

Can someone please tell me does the gray magnet color have navy or black trim? I really don’t like navy


----------



## ms p

I


missconvy said:


> Can someone please tell me does the gray magnet color have navy or black trim? I really don’t like navy


I don't think mzw do navy trim on magnet


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I wish they would make the solid steel color again. I love my mini metro in it but would love another shape in it too. Like a small max in it.


I'm sure they will. steel seems to have been released several times..maybe send an email to ask? Small max sounds cute


----------



## ms p

starkfan said:


> Yes, I am! Yeah, I saw those pics, and also saw MZW's new Gramercy bags in Magnet... The pics they have of the Large Gramercy in Magnet look pretty awful with the puckering of the front pockets, tbh...  It's good that your Gramercy bag still seems similar to the regular Bedford, but I wonder whether it's harder to control the QC, and avoid the puckering, because of that batting that Bedford Air has...



Maybe because the bag is big and quite empty? I like pleats more honestly it just seems to make the bags more special.


----------



## missconvy

ms p said:


> I
> 
> I don't think mzw do navy trim on magnet


Thank you!


----------



## ms p

missconvy said:


> Thank you!


It's think it is red trim for magnet crosby


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose anyone here have both the micro and small sized Sutton? I saw them yesterday at nordies when I was making a return and the micro one caught my eye and I can’t get it out of my mind. I generally don’t carry a lot of stuff so size wise the micro would work but i’M afraid that it will look too small on me and I should get the small bag to look more proportional on me. If anyone here has both sizes could you let me know which one you prefer/reach for more often.


----------



## Missaggie

I have both. The micro is super cute, but I felt it was too young for me so I gave it to my daughter who is 26. Looks super cute on her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks I loved the look of the micro but I feel like it would probably look like I’m carrying around a kids bag because it’s so small. I’ll have to check them out better in person and try them on. Maybe if I was really petite I could pull it off but even in the pictures online of the micro it looks so tiny on the models.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Dose anyone here have both the micro and small sized Sutton? I saw them yesterday at nordies when I was making a return and the micro one caught my eye and I can’t get it out of my mind. I generally don’t carry a lot of stuff so size wise the micro would work but i’M afraid that it will look too small on me and I should get the small bag to look more proportional on me. If anyone here has both sizes could you let me know which one you prefer/reach for more often.


I just got the small one using my points, but I keep reaching for my micro. It is just so easy to use. I am a tall girl at 5'9". My daughter does tease me that it is a small bag, but people have stopped me at the mall to ask about it because they like it so much. For me it is a great size and I wear it mostly as a crossbody .


----------



## gabz

dcooney4 said:


> I just got the small one using my points, but I keep reaching for my micro. It is just so easy to use. I am a tall girl at 5'9". My daughter does tease me that it is a small bag, but people have stopped me at the mall to ask about it because they like it so much. For me it is a great size and I wear it mostly as a crossbody .


I find the small is actually quite big! I mich prefer my micro which i just received. Only problem is i picked it up in america brought it home and just saw one of the leather zipper pulls is ripped!


----------



## gabz

I picked up my new mz bag in the statss and brought it home. I guess i was excited and didnt check closely enough. I just noticed this damage on the zipper. Since I can’t return it (i wont be going to America anytime soon) how concerned should i be that it will get worse? Thanks


----------



## gabz

I picked up my new mz bag in the statss and brought it home. I guess i was excited and didnt check closely enough. I just noticed this damage on the zipper. Since I can’t return it (i wont be going to America anytime soon) how concerned should i be that it will get worse? Thanks


----------



## dcooney4

gabz said:


> I picked up my new mz bag in the statss and brought it home. I guess i was excited and didnt check closely enough. I just noticed this damage on the zipper. Since I can’t return it (i wont be going to America anytime soon) how concerned should i be that it will get worse? Thanks


I have never seen this before but personally I would send Mz a picture of it. Did you buy it direct from them? I would use it though anyway.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ll have to try them out in person the micro is what caught my attention. Lately I’ve been wearing my LV sienna pm which for me is pretty large. I have been carrying around a bit more than normal like my sunglasses in their case. The small Sutton seems to be pretty similar size wise to the bag I’m currently using. But I usually use smaller bags but I’ve been in a bit of a bag rut.

This is the bag that got my attention I especially loved the leather accents on it. I also love that it reminds me of a puff coat. I would probably go for the magnet dark gray color.


----------



## kbell

My one & only MZ Wallace. 
I use it as an overnight/travel bag but it could also be a great gym bag. The pattern just makes me happy.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4535983
> View attachment 4535984
> View attachment 4535985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll have to try them out in person the micro is what caught my attention. Lately I’ve been wearing my LV sienna pm which for me is pretty large. I have been carrying around a bit more than normal like my sunglasses in their case. The small Sutton seems to be pretty similar size wise to the bag I’m currently using. But I usually use smaller bags but I’ve been in a bit of a bag rut.
> 
> This is the bag that got my attention I especially loved the leather accents on it. I also love that it reminds me of a puff coat. I would probably go for the magnet dark gray color.


I love my micro Sutton. Next time try your stuff in it. I found it fits quite a bit. I finally broke out my small Sutton and removed the tags.


----------



## starkfan

ms p said:


> Maybe because the bag is big and quite empty? I like pleats more honestly it just seems to make the bags more special.


I wholeheartedly agree, the pleats give MZW bags a more different look than all the other brands that do nylon bags with lots of pockets/organisation. The non-pleated styles look like they could just as easily be from Tumi, Knomo, etc... Plus, having pleats on the pockets also mean you can shove more things in the pockets! Something I take full advantage of, haha...


----------



## ms p

Exactly there are so many brands that offer non pleats nylon. I can see the need for them to go with the flow. But i also feel mzw should retain some pleats style bags .. it's like part of their identity? I cannot imagine when Jane is non pleats.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I tried on the mini and the small and the mini will be the one I go with it fits everything in the bag i’m using now it’s a bit smaller but I don’t usually carry a lot. The mini is smaller than the LV pm sienna the small is the same size but looks deeper/wider the LV bag kind of is triangle shaped profile wise. I like the gray/magnet color but not 100% on it. How often do they come out with colors is it just twice a year s/s and f/w? Do they do holiday colors too? I like the gray but if they do a metallic gray/dark sliver anthracite color I would probably like that more. I would hate to get the gray and they end up doing a holiday metallic color a month and a half later I like more and it’s too similar color wise to justify. I’m assuming that the magnet color is a staple color.


----------



## starkfan

pixiejenna said:


> Ok I tried on the mini and the small and the mini will be the one I go with it fits everything in the bag i’m using now it’s a bit smaller but I don’t usually carry a lot. The mini is smaller than the LV pm sienna the small is the same size but looks deeper/wider the LV bag kind of is triangle shaped profile wise. I like the gray/magnet color but not 100% on it. How often do they come out with colors is it just twice a year s/s and f/w? Do they do holiday colors too? I like the gray but if they do a metallic gray/dark sliver anthracite color I would probably like that more. I would hate to get the gray and they end up doing a holiday metallic color a month and a half later I like more and it’s too similar color wise to justify. I’m assuming that the magnet color is a staple color.


They have new releases more often than that, for example even within a season, they may have 2 or so rounds of releasing, say, f/w colours. Not all sizes come in all colours, though, it can be hard to predict... As for a metallic grey/dark silver, it sounds like steel metallic might be right up your alley -- they've released it a few times previously, I think? Steel isn't a staple colour, though, so you might either need to consider preloved, or look out if they might re-release it. Magnet is indeed a staple colour, as far as I've seen.

Edit to add: They do release other metallic colours from time to time, it's possible they might have some other grey/dark silver than steel too! So keep a lookout if that's the kind of colour you're really keen on, IMHO...


----------



## pixiejenna

starkfan said:


> They have new releases more often than that, for example even within a season, they may have 2 or so rounds of releasing, say, f/w colours. Not all sizes come in all colours, though, it can be hard to predict... As for a metallic grey/dark silver, it sounds like steel metallic might be right up your alley -- they've released it a few times previously, I think? Steel isn't a staple colour, though, so you might either need to consider preloved, or look out if they might re-release it. Magnet is indeed a staple colour, as far as I've seen.
> 
> Edit to add: They do release other metallic colours from time to time, it's possible they might have some other grey/dark silver than steel too! So keep a lookout if that's the kind of colour you're really keen on, IMHO...



Thanks for the info it’s very helpful. I will keep a eye out on any new colors released in hopes of a dark silver metallic color. Knowing that magnet is a staple color will help me hold out for the other color a bit I won’t feel pressured into getting it in magnet because it might be discontinued soon. I will also look the used market as well for steel and maybe save some money.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

New leopard releases!!


----------



## starkfan

The new leopard print is super cute! I wish the Oxford leopard bags had the same dark red/burgundy lining as some of the other bags do, though (eg the Gramercy or Micro Tribeca), as that would be a great contrast...


----------



## ms p

Magnet Leopard looks cute happy for gals who love leopard print. I wonder when is the next release. Why will a company choose to let retailer sell new item first? Eg small max, dune, dawn/punch Soho etc. I'm feeling bored with my existing bags I want a new bag lol.


----------



## mbmb

ms p said:


> Magnet Leopard looks cute happy for gals who love leopard print. I wonder when is the next release. Why will a company choose to let retailer sell new item first? Eg small max, dune, dawn/punch Soho etc. I'm feeling bored with my existing bags I want a new bag lol.


I wish someone would buy that small max from Bloomies and post real life pictures. The shape and proportions in the picture on FB looked off to me. It could be the angle of the photo. The Monica pics on FB during the sale that supposedly showed small max looked great, but I had a hard time believing it wasn't a regular Max.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> I wish someone would buy that small max from Bloomies and post real life pictures. The shape and proportions in the picture on FB looked off to me. It could be the angle of the photo. The Monica pics on FB during the sale that supposedly showed small max looked great, but I had a hard time believing it wasn't a regular Max.



Do u still have Monica's pic? I think someone has bought it. Hope they post pics soon.

Edit I found the pic. It doesn't look that small so maybe the bloomies pic is right?


----------



## ms p

Small max on Monica


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Yes please and black patent leather pulls instead of the vacheta ones. 



starkfan said:


> The new leopard print is super cute! I wish the Oxford leopard bags had the same dark red/burgundy lining as some of the other bags do, though (eg the Gramercy or Micro Tribeca), as that would be a great contrast...


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

mbmb said:


> I wish someone would buy that small max from Bloomies and post real life pictures. The shape and proportions in the picture on FB looked off to me. It could be the angle of the photo. The Monica pics on FB during the sale that supposedly showed small max looked great, but I had a hard time believing it wasn't a regular Max.



If it helps someone posted the measurements who purchased one from Bloomies.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

kmatt33 said:


> So you think the small crosby would fit all the stuff I don't need to get the regular sized one? do you think it would fit in the city backpack as well?



Sorry for the delayed response I’m not sure why I don’t get notifications because my email is correct? Anyway looking back on your post I believe the regular Crosby Backpack would be a better fit.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I think I need the magnet leopard! It’s funny I’m not a big leopard fan but I love snow leopard so much.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I think I need the magnet leopard! It’s funny I’m not a big leopard fan but I love snow leopard so much.



Yep me too! I don’t like brown or regular leopard too much but make it grey and I’m all over it.


----------



## kcmo

Does anyone own the small metro backpack in either rose metallic or tin metallic?


----------



## dcooney4

I was thinking of trading one of my bags to get a new Paige and give it to my Mom for Christmas. Someone had an eeuc bag they would have traded, but when I saw my Mom a couple of days ago she forbade from buying her anymore bags. Though on the upside her bag that was a bit grubby the last time I saw it looked really good. This doesn't really have a lot to do with Mz but what do you buy people for the holidays that ask for nothing? I want to start getting a jump on the holiday shopping. 
   Also we are going to have one more 90 degree day before I can break out the fall bags. Have you worn your fall bags yet?


----------



## dcooney4

I keep pulling out my lacquer micro Sutton. It is just such an easy bag to use. What is your most used Mz bag these days?


----------



## ms p

kcmo said:


> Does anyone own the small metro backpack in either rose metallic or tin metallic?



Not backpack but I have the tin black medium sutton


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I keep pulling out my lacquer micro Sutton. It is just such an easy bag to use. What is your most used Mz bag these days?




That's a cute bag  do u prefer black or port lacquer? I'm using dawn lacquer crosby crossbody for quite a fair bit recently. For my mum I give her money so she can use it in whatever ways she like . Sometimes I'll also buy some nice /new food stuff for her to try.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> That's a cute bag  do u prefer black or port lacquer? I'm using dawn lacquer crosby crossbody for quite a fair bit recently. For my mum I give her money so she can use it in whatever ways she like . Sometimes I'll also buy some nice /new food stuff for her to try.


I tend to use the black lacquer micro Sutton most but only because it is stored at an easier spot to grab and go.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I pulled out my medium Sutton in dawn lacquer. It's bigger than I needed but it is such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## ms p

Lots of new release especially lacquer items. I like Starlight print and glacier/ rose gold & small max is finally available yeah. Rose gold metro key pouch and micro Sutton looks so cute.  What do u like or dislike?


----------



## dcooney4

I like the small max and the starlight small Sutton. The rose gold would not work with my winter clothes.


----------



## dcooney4

I picked up this fun bag recently. It was so easy to wear today and it makes me smile.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up this fun bag recently. It was so easy to wear today and it makes me smile.



Congrats Starlight is really cute I don't have any small Sutton now maybe it's time to get one


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Congrats Starlight is really cute I don't have any small Sutton now maybe it's time to get one


I have discovered I really like them. I keep the crossbody strap attached so if I get tired of arm carry I just lengthen the strap and toss it on crossbody or or shoulder carry.


----------



## Taylor_elle

For those who have the metro city tote, do the shoulder straps break in with wear?

I recently purchased one and I’m currently using the cross body strap of my PS1 to keep the metro tote straps on my shoulder. I usually carry two bags to work. I use one as a regular purse and the metro tote to carry my breakfast, lunch and other stuff. I don’t mind holding the metro tote in my hand or crook of my arm but my preference is to keep it on my shoulder. That’s why I’m interested to find out if the slippage improves over time.

I considered the purse gummy product on Amazon to improve the grip of the shoulder straps but I don’t know if that’s a good idea.


----------



## ms p

Taylor_elle said:


> For those who have the metro city tote, do the shoulder straps break in with wear?
> 
> I recently purchased one and I’m currently using the cross body strap of my PS1 to keep the metro tote straps on my shoulder. I usually carry two bags to work. I use one as a regular purse and the metro tote to carry my breakfast, lunch and other stuff. I don’t mind holding the metro tote in my hand or crook of my arm but my preference is to keep it on my shoulder. That’s why I’m interested to find out if the slippage improves over time.
> 
> I considered the purse gummy product on Amazon to improve the grip of the shoulder straps but I don’t know if that’s a good idea.


Hi not sure which are u refering to?  Metro city tote is Crosby city bag or Oxford Sutton ? Some times the name indicated on tag and website maybe a bit different. If the strap is Oxford material some said metallic or lacquer material stays on shoulder better.


----------



## Taylor_elle

ms p said:


> Hi not sure which are u refering to?  Metro city tote is Crosby city bag or Oxford Sutton ? Some times the name indicated on tag and website maybe a bit different. If the strap is Oxford material some said metallic or lacquer material stays on shoulder better.



Oh, I see. Please see a picture of the bag I meant. Thanks!


----------



## ms p

Taylor_elle said:


> Oh, I see. Please see a picture of the bag I meant. Thanks!
> View attachment 4576165


This is the metro tote  the Oxford strap many ladies said it doesn't stays on shoulder. I think it depends on individual. I had one and the strap slipped but my hubby doesn't have this problem when he helped me carried the bag. Personally I have never used the purse gummy before. On FB mzw group many ladies use it and they seems to like it.


----------



## Taylor_elle

ms p said:


> This is the metro tote  the Oxford strap many ladies said it doesn't stays on shoulder. I think it depends on individual. I had one and the strap slipped but my hubby doesn't have this problem when he helped me carried the bag. Personally I have never used the purse gummy before. On FB mzw group many ladies use it and they seems to like it.



Thanks for the information.  I really appreciate. The tote is simply lovely. I was hesitant to attach the gummy strips to the strap but I will consider it some more.


----------



## dcooney4

Taylor_elle said:


> Thanks for the information.  I really appreciate. The tote is simply lovely. I was hesitant to attach the gummy strips to the strap but I will consider it some more.


I have bought the purse gummies but haven’t used them yet. A lot of people on the FB group swear buy them but like you I am hesitant.


----------



## Taylor_elle

dcooney4 said:


> I have bought the purse gummies but haven’t used them yet. A lot of people on the FB group swear buy them but like you I am hesitant.



I’m glad to hear they work. I’m just hesitant on the possibility that I might need to take off the gummy and it ruins the straps. I saw a picture on Amazon where the customer showed how her shoulder straps were damaged when she had to take them off. However, her MZ Wallace tote straps were a fuschia color.


----------



## dcooney4

Taylor_elle said:


> I’m glad to hear they work. I’m just hesitant on the possibility that I might need to take off the gummy and it ruins the straps. I saw a picture on Amazon where the customer showed how her shoulder straps were damaged when she had to take them off. However, her MZ Wallace tote straps were a fuschia color.


Have you tried just putting your stuff in the bag to see if the weight of it would help it hold on better?


----------



## Taylor_elle

dcooney4 said:


> Have you tried just putting your stuff in the bag to see if the weight of it would help it hold on better?



Coincidentally I picked up some stuff after work tonight that added quite a bit of weight and the straps stayed on my shoulder more readily. I just love this bag. It’s my first MZ Wallace and I’m glad I purchased it regardless.


----------



## dcooney4

Taylor_elle said:


> Coincidentally I picked up some stuff after work tonight that added quite a bit of weight and the straps stayed on my shoulder more readily. I just love this bag. It’s my first MZ Wallace and I’m glad I purchased it regardless.


So glad it worked out.


----------



## dcooney4

Quite a few new releases. I like the polka dots, but since I have star light I will be passing on this one. The shiny one is fun but I would have preferred that light color in summer as I wear very dark colors in winter. I am hoping the sale starts soon, before I am out of funds with Christmas shopping .


----------



## ms p

I like the stars more


----------



## shortA

I thought I would like the polka dots until I saw that only one side is polka dotted. That would bother me.  I was able to grab a starlight print Mica when they were briefly in stock. (In pic w/my magnet/black small metro tote)


----------



## dcooney4

shortA said:


> I thought I would like the polka dots until I saw that only one side is polka dotted. That would bother me.  I was able to grab a starlight print Mica when they were briefly in stock. (In pic w/my magnet/black small metro tote)
> 
> View attachment 4589063


I saw that photo but I think that is an error because in another photo it showed polka dots on both handles.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG they have a holographic white I kind of want to buy it now but I kind of want to wait until I see it IRL. Do they ever do any sales for Black Friday?


----------



## dcooney4

The sale is up!


----------



## kcmo

Pity the Oxford collection doesn’t go on sale! I much prefer the quilted stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Pity the Oxford collection doesn’t go on sale! I much prefer the quilted stuff.


I really like both. I find the old bedford fabric wears like iron and has such a gorgeous sheen.


----------



## lovemybabes

I’m just still loving my Small Sutton in Tulum. It’s so busy, but I don’t wear prints so I think it works. Lololol!!


----------



## PJovie

lovemybabes said:


> I’m just still loving my Small Sutton in Tulum. It’s so busy, but I don’t wear prints so I think it works. Lololol!!
> View attachment 4604284


----------



## PJovie

lovemybabes said:


> I’m just still loving my Small Sutton in Tulum. It’s so busy, but I don’t wear prints so I think it works. Lololol!!
> View attachment 4604284


Really great pattern placement!


----------



## Reba

Purse Forum..haven’t been on here in a bit!  Hello to my old friends, and to maybe new MZ thread friends. Is anyone else under-joyed by the Joys of Holidays so far


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Purse Forum..haven’t been on here in a bit!  Hello to my old friends, and to maybe new MZ thread friends. Is anyone else under-joyed by the Joys of Holidays so far



Yes, under-joyed! I wanted to buy Small Max which was $5 under the GWP Thanksgiving offer, but I couldn't justify spending $45 more (the cheapest full price item, I think) just to get a "free" pouch. I bought Small Max from Bloomies, and I wish the handles were just an inch or so longer. The proportions seem off to me, so I'm still deciding whether to keep it.

I forget about this forum for weeks/months when I don't get email notifications. I think if I skip one or am not signed in when I click the link from email, they stop sending them. I guess FB keeps us busy.


----------



## Reba

mbmb said:


> Yes, under-joyed! I wanted to buy Small Max which was $5 under the GWP Thanksgiving offer, but I couldn't justify spending $45 more (the cheapest full price item, I think) just to get a "free" pouch. I bought Small Max from Bloomies, and I wish the handles were just an inch or so longer. The proportions seem off to me, so I'm still deciding whether to keep it.
> 
> I forget about this forum for weeks/months when I don't get email notifications. I think if I skip one or am not signed in when I click the link from email, they stop sending them. I guess FB keeps us busy.



Ugh, I hear ya.., spend and jump through hoops for a “free” something that you just kinda want. Nothing like Advent Specials of years past [emoji22]


----------



## ms p

All 12 days advert are out. Anyone bought anything? I also feel less excited this year.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> All 12 days advert are out. Anyone bought anything? I also feel less excited this year.


I did not buy anything. I miss the real advent stuff of the past. I have discovered that small Sutton and micro Sutton work best for me. I have so many other bags both from Mz and other brands but lately as soon as I switch out to something else , the next day I am back in my suttons. My shoulder is so happy when I wear my sutton. I wish they would have the regular magnet in stock. I like the look of the blue camo but not sure if it would get enough wear.


----------



## kcmo

Anyone have the Parker crossbody? Would love feedback.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Anyone have the Parker crossbody? Would love feedback.


I don’t have one but I have heard it is super comfortable to wear .


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have one but I have heard it is super comfortable to wear .



Looks like it would be. Can’t understand though why they wouldn’t have done the adjustable straps on all colors.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Looks like it would be. Can’t understand though why they wouldn’t have done the adjustable straps on all colors.


The one without the adjustable straps are the first release. When people complained they made it adjustable. I think once they sell all the nonadjustable they will make them with the adjustable strap only.


----------



## kcmo

dcooney4 said:


> The one without the adjustable straps are the first release. When people complained they made it adjustable. I think once they sell all the nonadjustable they will make them with the adjustable strap only.



Just odd that they would offer a style like that to begin with lacking an adjustable strap. Oh well.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Just odd that they would offer a style like that to begin with lacking an adjustable strap. Oh well.


True! I think the idea was to have it be stream lined.


----------



## mbmb

kcmo said:


> Anyone have the Parker crossbody? Would love feedback.


Coincidently, I just got Parker in magnet in the mail yesterday. I had been holding out for an outside pocket, but in a weak moment I caved. I'm 5'7" and I think the length is perfect, but for crossbody only. I normally don't do cb, but I thought I might not mind the softer strap. While I haven't seen the adjustable strap in person, I don't much like the look in pictures. I haven't loaded or tried out the bag yet, and I thought I'd be able to use it for travel.


----------



## kcmo

mbmb said:


> Coincidently, I just got Parker in magnet in the mail yesterday. I had been holding out for an outside pocket, but in a weak moment I caved. I'm 5'7" and I think the length is perfect, but for crossbody only. I normally don't do cb, but I thought I might not mind the softer strap. While I haven't seen the adjustable strap in person, I don't much like the look in pictures. I haven't loaded or tried out the bag yet, and I thought I'd be able to use it for travel.



Thanks....would love some pics and feedback once you’ve worn it. I’m 5’5 so not sure where it would fall. Haven’t been able to see it in person. Congrats! Love magnet and have a Metro backpack in that color.


----------



## Missaggie

I got the new small Parker in the berry color. It has the adjustable strap. I like it. So light you don’t even know it’s there and it holds everything I need.


----------



## kcmo

Missaggie said:


> I got the new small Parker in the berry color. It has the adjustable strap. I like it. So light you don’t even know it’s there and it holds everything I need.



I saw it online and it looks very cute! Wish they offered it in magnet. Pics?


----------



## dcooney4

I have been thinking about a blue camo Sutton for quite some time. I happened to mention it and I am now going to try one from a friend and see if I like it. Does anyone have blue camo in this group?


----------



## dcooney4

It should arrive in a few days. If it is not love I will get it right back out. I have been trying new  things a lot this year and at the same time getting rid of everything in the bag department that wasn't working. My shelves have many large open spots like never before. I kind of like it.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> I have been thinking about a blue camo Sutton for quite some time. I happened to mention it and I am now going to try one from a friend and see if I like it. Does anyone have blue camo in this group?


I really like the blue camo in oxford which I think is prettier than bedford. I have the belt bag and metro organizer in oxford, and small soho tote in bedford.  I really need to offload some bags, none of these though.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been thinking about a blue camo Sutton for quite some time. I happened to mention it and I am now going to try one from a friend and see if I like it. Does anyone have blue camo in this group?



I used to have blue Camo in Bedford; small roxy..sold..regret. I loved. Had a moment where the shoulder straps on that style were bothersome to me...sold three of them. Dummy


----------



## catastic

Reba said:


> I used to have blue Camo in Bedford; small roxy..sold..regret. I loved. Had a moment where the shoulder straps on that style were bothersome to me...sold three of them. Dummy


I love the small Roxy.  Hated that they discontinued it.  It's my favorite MZ Wallace style.  Such a perfect size for me.  I have two.  A gray one similar to magnet--perhaps a shade darker and a Luna moth print one.  I use the gray more than any other bag I own.  The Luna is unique and interesting but not as versatile as a solid color.  I also have a dawn Paige.  I rarely use any of my other bags now because these are so lightweight, practical and comfortable to carry.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I used to have blue Camo in Bedford; small roxy..sold..regret. I loved. Had a moment where the shoulder straps on that style were bothersome to me...sold three of them. Dummy


Small Roxy was a great bag. I sold all of mine too. Kind of regret selling the luna one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies! It’s been so long since I’ve been here! Hope you are all doing well, and are having wonderful holidays. It’s been a very long year...I’m really ready to ring in 2020 and say GOODBYE to 2019.

I’ve mainly added oxford bags to my MZW collection recently...Small Max is a current fave.


----------



## snibor

Joining in this thread. I just bought my mom the Paige.  Not as light as other models but still lighter than most handbags. It’s perfect for her and all her friends love it. Pockets for glasses, phone, etc and it’s red inside so you can see everything.  She is not a hand held bag person so this was perfect. And the adjustable strap is fabulous for crossbody or shoulder wear.  I think this would be a great bag for travel.  Thinking of looking at a bag for myself!  When I was shopping it the Wallace area was quite busy with people buying gifts.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I was looking at the Sale section of the MZW site and found a Jane.   It looks pretty and light.  This would be my first Bedford.   Does anyone have any feedback/ comments on owning a Jane please?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Small Roxy was a great bag. I sold all of mine too. Kind of regret selling the luna one.



I did buy back the Mineral Black one...


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! It’s been so long since I’ve been here! Hope you are all doing well, and are having wonderful holidays. It’s been a very long year...I’m really ready to ring in 2020 and say GOODBYE to 2019.
> 
> I’ve mainly added oxford bags to my MZW collection recently...Small Max is a current fave.



Good to hear from you..   I too, am ready to say goodbye to this year too.  I hope 2020 is better for both of us....


----------



## Reba

snibor said:


> Joining in this thread. I just bought my mom the Paige.  Not as light as other models but still lighter than most handbags. It’s perfect for her and all her friends love it. Pockets for glasses, phone, etc and it’s red inside so you can see everything.  She is not a hand held bag person so this was perfect. And the adjustable strap is fabulous for crossbody or shoulder wear.  I think this would be a great bag for travel.  Thinking of looking at a bag for myself!  When I was shopping it the Wallace area was quite busy with people buying gifts.



Hurry and buy another Paige if you like it...as it is one of the few pleated Bedford styles left.  May be gone soon too


----------



## LuvAllBags

MBUIOGVA said:


> I was looking at the Sale section of the MZW site and found a Jane.   It looks pretty and light.  This would be my first Bedford.   Does anyone have any feedback/ comments on owning a Jane please?



I love Jane! One of my fave bags. Holds so much and is still not terribly heavy. I recommend! Are you looking at Grove? It’s a gorgeous color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

snibor said:


> Joining in this thread. I just bought my mom the Paige.  Not as light as other models but still lighter than most handbags. It’s perfect for her and all her friends love it. Pockets for glasses, phone, etc and it’s red inside so you can see everything.  She is not a hand held bag person so this was perfect. And the adjustable strap is fabulous for crossbody or shoulder wear.  I think this would be a great bag for travel.  Thinking of looking at a bag for myself!  When I was shopping it the Wallace area was quite busy with people buying gifts.


Paige is such an awesome style. So practical and comfortable. Great choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Good to hear from you..   I too, am ready to say goodbye to this year too.  I hope 2020 is better for both of us....



Yes, please! I intend to kiss 2019 a big goodbye in a few days and welcome a better year in 2020. I will make a toast for your 2020 too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> I did buy back the Mineral Black one...



The Roxy line is still ine of my all time favorites. My Roxy bags are permastash. They’re so useful and have the comfy flat straps.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

LuvAllBags said:


> I love Jane! One of my fave bags. Holds so much and is still not terribly heavy. I recommend! Are you looking at Grove? It’s a gorgeous color.



Thank you for your answer LuvAllBags.  I purchased a black one.  It was Low Stock when I bought it.  I saw there are no more in stock. I got lucky.  Its coming on Tuesday!  I am psyched.  I cannot stop looking at pictures of it.  However I have read hints that it is going to be discontinued.   Seems I got late to the party because I have seen all kinds of colors.  I am happy having purchased the black one, though. Black is classic.


----------



## dcooney4

snibor said:


> Joining in this thread. I just bought my mom the Paige.  Not as light as other models but still lighter than most handbags. It’s perfect for her and all her friends love it. Pockets for glasses, phone, etc and it’s red inside so you can see everything.  She is not a hand held bag person so this was perfect. And the adjustable strap is fabulous for crossbody or shoulder wear.  I think this would be a great bag for travel.  Thinking of looking at a bag for myself!  When I was shopping it the Wallace area was quite busy with people buying gifts.


Welcome to the thread. I just came across the little silver purse necklace we were given so many years ago at the LV meet up. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Good to hear from you..   I too, am ready to say goodbye to this year too.  I hope 2020 is better for both of us....


Me too! Happy New Year!


----------



## Reba

LuvAllBags said:


> The Roxy line is still ine of my all time favorites. My Roxy bags are permastash. They’re so useful and have the comfy flat straps.



Luv, what have your thoughts been during 2019 and MZW’s decision to drop Bedford line. You have been such a faithful supporter of theirs...  I am only mildly have interest in the quilted lines..., so losing the Bedford is so sad to me.


----------



## snibor

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to the thread. I just came across the little silver purse necklace we were given so many years ago at the LV meet up. Lol


Lol!  I still have it!   That was a LONG time ago.  I’d love to do a meetup again.  That was the last one I went to.


----------



## dcooney4

snibor said:


> Lol!  I still have it!   That was a LONG time ago.  I’d love to do a meetup again.  That was the last one I went to.


We should!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Reba said:


> Luv, what have your thoughts been during 2019 and MZW’s decision to drop Bedford line. You have been such a faithful supporter of theirs...  I am only mildly have interest in the quilted lines..., so losing the Bedford is so sad to me.



I love Bedford so I’m sad. I tried the Bedford Air bags and only like the Small Gramercy Satchel. I have enjoyed my Oxford too, and they’re just so lightweight that I’ve been carrying them a lot more. But I’ll never lose my love for original Bedford.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I have been thinking about a blue camo Sutton for quite some time. I happened to mention it and I am now going to try one from a friend and see if I like it. Does anyone have blue camo in this group?



I have blue camo large sutton! I like it, but prefer my black large sutton. Practically I use large sutton pretty rarely. Like you, I have found a small selection of bags that truly work for my needs and don’t last long in anything else.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> I did buy back the Mineral Black one...



I recall you accessorizing with the mineral black small Roxy delightfully!


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> I love Bedford so I’m sad. I tried the Bedford Air bags and only like the Small Gramercy Satchel. I have enjoyed my Oxford too, and they’re just so lightweight that I’ve been carrying them a lot more. But I’ll never lose my love for original Bedford.



So, I’m not on Facebook... I’m getting the impression that an announcement of some sort was made about phasing out of their original Bedford...?


----------



## estrie

Like many others, I haven’t been to this thread in a while. Have been observing each new MZW release with interest, but find that ever since moving into the Crosby Crossbody, in conjunction with some MZW backpack for work, literally nothing else really works well for me, and thus very little interests me. 

It’s the combo of size, ability to structure placement of contents (it’s basically flat so I can place phones next to small wallet next to small lotion and hand sanitizer), the lovely padded leather shoulder strap, and most of all the front pocket to separate smaller items like my work ID, card holder with subway pass, tissues. I guess all that amounts to structure/organization without weight. Also it hugs my body which helps it feel light. 

However, I’ve worn the very corner tip off of the leather in the front on one side [emoji849] I forget and bump into things often. And the light color seagull is taking a real beating. 

But I can’t find a replacement that fits my needs and likes. 

Over time I think any size suttons proved to be my practical favorites due to weight EXCEPT the lack of structure exacerbates my various joint pains as I try to find and grab things on the go. So the Small Max seemed promising but it’s still a large-ish bag and it’s hard to beat Sutton cuteness. 

Anyway, me me me me me. 

What bag configurations are you all living in these days and why?


----------



## catastic

estrie said:


> Like many others, I haven’t been to this thread in a while. Have been observing each new MZW release with interest, but find that ever since moving into the Crosby Crossbody, in conjunction with some MZW backpack for work, literally nothing else really works well for me, and thus very little interests me.
> 
> It’s the combo of size, ability to structure placement of contents (it’s basically flat so I can place phones next to small wallet next to small lotion and hand sanitizer), the lovely padded leather shoulder strap, and most of all the front pocket to separate smaller items like my work ID, card holder with subway pass, tissues. I guess all that amounts to structure/organization without weight. Also it hugs my body which helps it feel light.
> 
> However, I’ve worn the very corner tip off of the leather in the front on one side [emoji849] I forget and bump into things often. And the light color seagull is taking a real beating.
> 
> But I can’t find a replacement that fits my needs and likes.
> 
> Over time I think any size suttons proved to be my practical favorites due to weight EXCEPT the lack of structure exacerbates my various joint pains as I try to find and grab things on the go. So the Small Max seemed promising but it’s still a large-ish bag and it’s hard to beat Sutton cuteness.
> 
> Anyway, me me me me me.
> 
> What bag configurations are you all living in these days and why?


----------



## catastic

My favorite MZ Wallace bags are the small Roxy (a discontinued style) and the Paige.  I have two of the Roxies and a dawn Paige.  I rarely use any other bags these days.  They are a great size and weight for my purposes and I love the way they're organized.

However, I got bag fever recently and decided to order a small Sutton.  I really liked the Starlight pattern but they no longer have it on their website.  After searching online I found one at a gift shop in NY and ordered it.  It is supposed to arrive Fri.  I've never tried any of their Oxford nylon bags before and I don't like the lack of any outside pockets,  but do like the size and light weight.  Still not sure that I'll be happy with it but I guess I'll find out soon.  I can always send it back.  

Good luck on your search for a replacement bag you'll be happy with.  It can be frustrating to try and find a bag that works perfectly for you.


----------



## dcooney4

I have wanted a new dawn paige for a while but can't get myself to pay full price. I had hoped it would go on sale during the holidays, but no such luck. I am thinking I don't want it bad enough if I don't want to pay full price.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

LuvAllBags said:


> I love Jane! One of my fave bags. Holds so much and is still not terribly heavy. I recommend! Are you looking at Grove? It’s a gorgeous color.



My Jane arrived today.  I am wearing it and it is so easy and stylish!!!   Love it!


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Like many others, I haven’t been to this thread in a while. Have been observing each new MZW release with interest, but find that ever since moving into the Crosby Crossbody, in conjunction with some MZW backpack for work, literally nothing else really works well for me, and thus very little interests me.
> 
> It’s the combo of size, ability to structure placement of contents (it’s basically flat so I can place phones next to small wallet next to small lotion and hand sanitizer), the lovely padded leather shoulder strap, and most of all the front pocket to separate smaller items like my work ID, card holder with subway pass, tissues. I guess all that amounts to structure/organization without weight. Also it hugs my body which helps it feel light.
> 
> However, I’ve worn the very corner tip off of the leather in the front on one side [emoji849] I forget and bump into things often. And the light color seagull is taking a real beating.
> 
> But I can’t find a replacement that fits my needs and likes.
> 
> Over time I think any size suttons proved to be my practical favorites due to weight EXCEPT the lack of structure exacerbates my various joint pains as I try to find and grab things on the go. So the Small Max seemed promising but it’s still a large-ish bag and it’s hard to beat Sutton cuteness.
> 
> Anyway, me me me me me.
> 
> What bag configurations are you all living in these days and why?



Hi Estrie..., yes, they have said they are phasing out pleated styles, and traditional Bedford fabric. Replacing with Bedford Air.., which to me looks like a Tumi bag.. which are fine..but, not what I prefer, and that nylon doesn’t drape, pleat etc.; my preference.  I am really disappointed. I have a Downtown Crosby crossbody, lacquer, which I use often..cute. I don’t have any Sutton’s at the moment; love the look, but, always miss outside pockets. Might try yet again at some point..maybe a mini.  Other than that, I have hoarded my old faves..Coco’s, Paige’s, Lizzy’s etc.   bought more second hand than new this year..., really miss the days of fun New Bedford releases...  at Christmas, only bought Metro Pouches as gifts this year...no fun Advent goodies for me


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have wanted a new dawn paige for a while but can't get myself to pay full price. I had hoped it would go on sale during the holidays, but no such luck. I am thinking I don't want it bad enough if I don't want to pay full price.



We’ve both been sitting on the same fence watching that Dawn Paige. On one hand, I think ..just buy it before the last of the pleats are gone forever.  Then, on the other hand, I am grouchy at MZW for changing and don’t want to give them full price.. yes, I do realize that no one there is paying any attention to my crazy mind game.. but, ...


----------



## sydney529

I can't help but think that it's a big mistake to discontinue the Bedford line.  I have at least a dozen MZ Wallace bags but the only ones that I use that are NOT Bedford are a small Crosby in Black Lacquer which is nice for going out to dinner and a SoHo Travel tote that I really like.  Otherwise, Jane is my absolute favorite followed by Coco.  Still use my classic black Jane 65% of the time even though I have other colors and styles.   I'm just not interested in the Metro/Sutton lines and really have no use for them.  I like the structure of the Bedford styles and they wear beautifully.  Unless things change,  I can't see making purchases in the future...........even the wallets and cosmetic bags are gone and Ingrid is my favorite wallet ever.


----------



## catastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have wanted a new dawn paige for a while but can't get myself to pay full price. I had hoped it would go on sale during the holidays, but no such luck. I am thinking I don't want it bad enough if I don't want to pay full price.


I have a dawn Paige --one of my favorite and most used bags-- that I love.  I understand having reservations about the nearly $300 price tag.  It's a lot of money but because of the quality I've felt that it was worth the cost.  I expect to be able to use it for many years.  It seems the only Paiges that end on sale are the ones in discontinued colors.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> We’ve both been sitting on the same fence watching that Dawn Paige. On one hand, I think ..just buy it before the last of the pleats are gone forever.  Then, on the other hand, I am grouchy at MZW for changing and don’t want to give them full price.. yes, I do realize that no one there is paying any attention to my crazy mind game.. but, ...


I am right there with you.


----------



## Reba

sydney529 said:


> I can't help but think that it's a big mistake to discontinue the Bedford line.  I have at least a dozen MZ Wallace bags but the only ones that I use that are NOT Bedford are a small Crosby in Black Lacquer which is nice for going out to dinner and a SoHo Travel tote that I really like.  Otherwise, Jane is my absolute favorite followed by Coco.  Still use my classic black Jane 65% of the time even though I have other colors and styles.   I'm just not interested in the Metro/Sutton lines and really have no use for them.  I like the structure of the Bedford styles and they wear beautifully.  Unless things change,  I can't see making purchases in the future...........even the wallets and cosmetic bags are gone and Ingrid is my favorite wallet ever.



Wish they would listen to us...., keep making green Camo with stripes of God awful lettering...bye mzw.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Wish they would listen to us...., keep making green Camo with stripes of God awful lettering...bye mzw.



The lettering... I never really liked their customizable letter charms, just not my aesthetic. The bedfords always filled a niche of stylishness from having visual interest (pockets and pleats) while being simple and elegant (the Bedford sheen, no excessive hardware or decorations/designs other than their prints). 

My mom doesn’t like the quilts of Oxford but admitted my star metro backpack and Crosby crossbody were a pretty nice look.

I agree that giving up Bedford moves them overall in a different direction. But we all seem to be living in a more casual world, and they must be seeing tons of sales of oxford bags. 

I have been contemplating how I feel about the stain and water resistant coating on all their materials, from an environmental and chemical exposures/health perspective. Mixed feelings.


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Wish they would listen to us...., keep making green Camo with stripes of God awful lettering...bye mzw.



Also in terms of them listening (which they keep saying they’re doing)... Outside pockets on Jim/my line, Max and Small Max. I was so surprised to see Parker with no outer pockets? But people from forever were saying metro and sutton were perfect except no outer pockets. I... really don’t think some outer slit pockets would ruin those bags?

Man I adore micro sutton but too small for my current needs! In love with the nautical navy/white stripes of a while back (Flat of the Hill has them) but have no need for more suttons of any size without better organization. So I had ordered small and medium unable to decide and with them sitting in my hallway still can’t decide


----------



## estrie

catastic said:


> My favorite MZ Wallace bags are the small Roxy (a discontinued style) and the Paige.  I have two of the Roxies and a dawn Paige.  I rarely use any other bags these days.  They are a great size and weight for my purposes and I love the way they're organized.
> 
> However, I got bag fever recently and decided to order a small Sutton.  I really liked the Starlight pattern but they no longer have it on their website.  After searching online I found one at a gift shop in NY and ordered it.  It is supposed to arrive Fri.  I've never tried any of their Oxford nylon bags before and I don't like the lack of any outside pockets,  but do like the size and light weight.  Still not sure that I'll be happy with it but I guess I'll find out soon.  I can always send it back.
> 
> Good luck on your search for a replacement bag you'll be happy with.  It can be frustrating to try and find a bag that works perfectly for you.



Let us know what you think! Pretty surprising how much fits in a small sutton.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! It’s been so long since I’ve been here! Hope you are all doing well, and are having wonderful holidays. It’s been a very long year...I’m really ready to ring in 2020 and say GOODBYE to 2019.
> 
> I’ve mainly added oxford bags to my MZW collection recently...Small Max is a current fave.



Would love to hear your specific thoughts about Small Max!

I passed on purchasing just before a trip, opted to wait for double points and then still didn’t buy it. But the outer pockets seem fantastic.


----------



## catastic

estrie said:


> Let us know what you think! Pretty surprising how much fits in a small sutton.


Hi Estrie.  Overall I'm happy with my new small Sutton...with a few reservations.  On the positive side I really love the look of the bag.  It's really cute and I love the starlight pattern just as much as I thought I would.  And I really appreciate the light weight. So comfortable to carry.  I have some problems with my right shoulder and lightweight bags have become a necessity.  I rarely carry any of my leather bags anymore for that reason.  It also holds a lot for a fairly small looking bag which makes it useful.

On the negative side its just not as high quality as my Bedford bags.  The material on the outside is OK but the inner lining seems so thin and cheap.  The plastic zipper seems less smooth than the metal zippers on my other bags and the side clips are stiff and difficult to use.  One side is nearly impossible to open wide enough to clip onto the ring.  It can be done but its a struggle.  I would also appreciate a discrete pocket on the back of the bag.  It wouldn't ruin the look of the bag and would be very useful.

I'm glad I bought the Sutton and I'm sure I'll get plenty of use out of it but I'm not sure I'll buy more bags in the Oxford line.  Still love their old-style Bedford nylon bags and wish they would continue making them.  The only bags in their current lineup that I've considered are the mini Soho tote--but I don't like how wide it is across the bottom. I think it would jut out from the body too much.  I also like the look of the small Crosby and the downtown Crosby but there are various reasons I doubt those bags would work for me in practical terms.


----------



## catastic

sydney529 said:


> I can't help but think that it's a big mistake to discontinue the Bedford line.  I have at least a dozen MZ Wallace bags but the only ones that I use that are NOT Bedford are a small Crosby in Black Lacquer which is nice for going out to dinner and a SoHo Travel tote that I really like.  Otherwise, Jane is my absolute favorite followed by Coco.  Still use my classic black Jane 65% of the time even though I have other colors and styles.   I'm just not interested in the Metro/Sutton lines and really have no use for them.  I like the structure of the Bedford styles and they wear beautifully.  Unless things change,  I can't see making purchases in the future...........even the wallets and cosmetic bags are gone and Ingrid is my favorite wallet ever.


I also find their newer bags less appealing.  It appears they are moving away from hand bags specifically for women into more utilitarian (gym bags, travel bags ect.) unisex bags with a more no frills bare bones appearance and few or no outside pockets.  They're usually offered in fewer colors as well.  As much as I've loved MZW  I probably won't be buying much from them in the future.  Thankfully I have some bags from them that I still love and should last me for many years.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Like many others, I haven’t been to this thread in a while. Have been observing each new MZW release with interest, but find that ever since moving into the Crosby Crossbody, in conjunction with some MZW backpack for work, literally nothing else really works well for me, and thus very little interests me.
> 
> It’s the combo of size, ability to structure placement of contents (it’s basically flat so I can place phones next to small wallet next to small lotion and hand sanitizer), the lovely padded leather shoulder strap, and most of all the front pocket to separate smaller items like my work ID, card holder with subway pass, tissues. I guess all that amounts to structure/organization without weight. Also it hugs my body which helps it feel light.
> 
> However, I’ve worn the very corner tip off of the leather in the front on one side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget and bump into things often. And the light color seagull is taking a real beating.
> 
> But I can’t find a replacement that fits my needs and likes.
> 
> Over time I think any size suttons proved to be my practical favorites due to weight EXCEPT the lack of structure exacerbates my various joint pains as I try to find and grab things on the go. So the Small Max seemed promising but it’s still a large-ish bag and it’s hard to beat Sutton cuteness.
> 
> Anyway, me me me me me.
> 
> What bag configurations are you all living in these days and why?



Love your bag configuration! The Crosby Cross-body is a great bag. Hopefully they will do another color that you’ll like. If you have a .edu email, you should sign up for their .edu sale site...it’s the only way they discount Oxford and Crosby bags now and they currently have a lot of good stuff in stock. I don’t have any way to get a .edu email address so I have to buy through a friend.

I’ve been using a Small Sutton/Small Max combo for work and loving it. I sometimes use a medium Sutton. I have organizers from Amazon that fit inside the Suttons that help a ton with the organization issue. They are perfect fits and were not overly expensive.


----------



## LuvAllBags

estrie said:


> Also in terms of them listening (which they keep saying they’re doing)... Outside pockets on Jim/my line, Max and Small Max. I was so surprised to see Parker with no outer pockets? But people from forever were saying metro and sutton were perfect except no outer pockets. I... really don’t think some outer slit pockets would ruin those bags?
> 
> Man I adore micro sutton but too small for my current needs! In love with the nautical navy/white stripes of a while back (Flat of the Hill has them) but have no need for more suttons of any size without better organization. So I had ordered small and medium unable to decide and with them sitting in my hallway still can’t decide



I love the Charter Stripe design! I have the Small Sutton. It’s so cute with the red lining. Micro Sutton holds more than you’d think. I can get my full size wallet, phone and more in there. I just used one for an NHL game and it was perfect.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got the new Deluxe Metro during the 12 days event. My old Large Metro has been my heavy use travel bag for years and is still in excellent shape, so I will pass it along to one of my nieces. The new Deluxe version is such a huge upgrade! There are four pockets in addition to the main compartment and there’s also a removable cb strap and luggage sleeve. The sleeve zips on the bottom so can also function as an additional pocket if you don’t need to use it as a sleeve. I absolutely love this bag and hope they plan to add these same features to the other metro styles.


----------



## ms p

Hi all, small max starlight pic. I've not used it. Sorry for the mod pj. I like the size as a tote for me (I'm 5'2). Happy to see the everyone posting again missed u all ~ Blessed 2020 wishing abundance of good health and happiness to all


----------



## catastic

ms p said:


> Hi all, small max starlight pic. I've not used it. Sorry for the mod pj. I like the size as a tote for me (I'm 5'2). Happy to see the everyone posting again missed u all ~ Blessed 2020 wishing abundance of good health and happiness to all
> 
> View attachment 4630023
> View attachment 4630024


Looks great on you.  I love the starlight pattern.  I just got a small Sutton in starlight and I think it is so pretty.


----------



## ms p

catastic said:


> Looks great on you.  I love the starlight pattern.  I just got a small Sutton in starlight and I think it is so pretty.


Thanks I like the starlight on small and micro Sutton. Bought small max as I'm curious of the style


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Thanks I like the starlight on small and micro Sutton. Bought small max as I'm curious of the style



Hi!  I agree, so nice so many back here!  Tote looks great on you!  I really liked this print. Bought myself the Metro Pouch in it..holds my iPad, earbuds, cords, glasses, etc...all things I constantly lose lol... I keep thinking I want a micro Sutton or small Sutton in same print...is too cute..


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Hi!  I agree, so nice so many back here!  Tote looks great on you!  I really liked this print. Bought myself the Metro Pouch in it..holds my iPad, earbuds, cords, glasses, etc...all things I constantly lose lol... I keep thinking I want a micro Sutton or small Sutton in same print...is too cute..


Thanks and yup love the stars


----------



## dcooney4

The starlight print is very pretty.


----------



## estrie

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your bag configuration! The Crosby Cross-body is a great bag. Hopefully they will do another color that you’ll like. If you have a .edu email, you should sign up for their .edu sale site...it’s the only way they discount Oxford and Crosby bags now and they currently have a lot of good stuff in stock. I don’t have any way to get a .edu email address so I have to buy through a friend.
> 
> I’ve been using a Small Sutton/Small Max combo for work and loving it. I sometimes use a medium Sutton. I have organizers from Amazon that fit inside the Suttons that help a ton with the organization issue. They are perfect fits and were not overly expensive.



I remember people talking about organizers for Suttons and some other bags. And you need lighter weight bags too? So the organizers are not adding too much, it sounds like.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> Hi all, small max starlight pic. I've not used it. Sorry for the mod pj. I like the size as a tote for me (I'm 5'2). Happy to see the everyone posting again missed u all ~ Blessed 2020 wishing abundance of good health and happiness to all



This is lovely! Look forward to hearing how you like using it


----------



## tickedoffchick

Reba said:


> We’ve both been sitting on the same fence watching that Dawn Paige. On one hand, I think ..just buy it before the last of the pleats are gone forever.  Then, on the other hand, I am grouchy at MZW for changing and don’t want to give them full price.. yes, I do realize that no one there is paying any attention to my crazy mind game.. but, ...


I will also miss the Bedford bags with the pleats and thicker nylon fabric. But I have to admit that of all the bags I have purchased, just two were at full price. I think that they're facing a dwindling number of customers willing to pay full price, and changing trends where women aren't buying as many bags, so it was a strategy to allow them to continue growing. Even loyal customers like you were having second thoughts about paying full price for one of their less-expensive bags


----------



## catastic

estrie said:


> I remember people talking about organizers for Suttons and some other bags. And you need lighter weight bags too? So the organizers are not adding too much, it sounds like.


I also use a purse organizer in my Small Sutton.  I've used it for several years in other bags as well.  Not only does it help maintain the shape but it makes it so much easier to find things quickly and easily.  I love it and it doesn't add any significant weight.


----------



## catastic

tickedoffchick said:


> I will also miss the Bedford bags with the pleats and thicker nylon fabric. But I have to admit that of all the bags I have purchased, just two were at full price. I think that they're facing a dwindling number of customers willing to pay full price, and changing trends where women aren't buying as many bags, so it was a strategy to allow them to continue growing. Even loyal customers like you were having second thoughts about paying full price for one of their less-expensive bags


So true.  I've been tempted by a couple of their Crosby bags but I'm very reluctant to pay over $300.00 for them.  I probably will end up not buying.


----------



## dcooney4

tickedoffchick said:


> I will also miss the Bedford bags with the pleats and thicker nylon fabric. But I have to admit that of all the bags I have purchased, just two were at full price. I think that they're facing a dwindling number of customers willing to pay full price, and changing trends where women aren't buying as many bags, so it was a strategy to allow them to continue growing. Even loyal customers like you were having second thoughts about paying full price for one of their less-expensive bags


I have and would pay full price but the severe discounting a few months later makes me not buy at full price. When I was in to LV I would just get what I wanted because I knew that in once months time the price was not going down .


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have and would pay full price but the severe discounting a few months later makes me not buy at full price. When I was in to LV I would just get what I wanted because I knew that in once months time the price was not going down .



Right!  I may be in minority here..., but, I would rather deal with straight up pricing. Feels better than like you are going to get screwed in a few weeks. In case of MZ, I did pay full price if it was a classic black or a color Bedford that I was afraid would sell out before made it to a Seasonal sale... no different than any other retailers these days...  I guess I should treat Dawn Paige as their Classic color and pay full price. Only have not, because they have discounted even their most classic styles in Black and Dawn Bedford already except this final one.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Right!  I may be in minority here..., but, I would rather deal with straight up pricing. Feels better than like you are going to get screwed in a few weeks. In case of MZ, I did pay full price if it was a classic black or a color Bedford that I was afraid would sell out before made it to a Seasonal sale... no different than any other retailers these days...  I guess I should treat Dawn Paige as their Classic color and pay full price. Only have not, because they have discounted even their most classic styles in Black and Dawn Bedford already except this final one.


 This is  driving me crazy. Also wondering if I should get the aige in black with that gorgeous red lining or just get the dawn . The other thought is I could probably get it cheaper else wear at some point and should I use my credit on something light and fun. Also if you get tired of Paige they don't go for much anymore so it will immediately drop in value like a new car does. I think for me if Paige had silver hardware I would jump right away.


----------



## dcooney4

I sent my daughter all the pictures of what I was considering. She knows what I have and now even has an Mz herself. (She has come a long way . Lol) I ended up going for the blush camo city backpack. I called them and the lady said once they process the return it will probably get shipped out by the end of the week. Thank goodness I called because the dawn one is not expected for a month. That would have been to long.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I sent my daughter all the pictures of what I was considering. She knows what I have and now even has an Mz herself. (She has come a long way . Lol) I ended up going for the blush camo city backpack. I called them and the lady said once they process the return it will probably get shipped out by the end of the week. Thank goodness I called because the dawn one is not expected for a month. That would have been to long.



Oh good!  I think that will look nice on you. Should go with a lot now, and into Spring.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh good!  I think that will look nice on you. Should go with a lot now, and into Spring.


My spring /rain coat is a soft white so I think it will work well. I also have a shiny olive green coat from Barbour for spring.


----------



## dcooney4

Funnily now that I called and told them what I want I can't wait to get it. I wish their exchange or return policy was as fast as they ship new orders. I have started stalking older styles online, something I have not done before. I won't buy anything unless it is a perfect fit, as I spent most of last year ruthlessly going over all my bags and got rid of more than 25 bags. Most were not mz but I love all the open space in my closet now so unless it is true love it is not coming to my house.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Hi all, small max starlight pic. I've not used it. Sorry for the mod pj. I like the size as a tote for me (I'm 5'2). Happy to see the everyone posting again missed u all ~ Blessed 2020 wishing abundance of good health and happiness to all
> 
> View attachment 4630023
> View attachment 4630024


What are your thoughts on this bag? I did not want to ask elsewhere in order not to discourage a sale.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone exchanged something ? Does it take as long as the returns do?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What are your thoughts on this bag? I did not want to ask elsewhere in order not to discourage a sale.



I decided to return small max. The print is cute but I don't think the size will work for me on weekend - too big, for work I feel strange using a fun printed bag. Small max is more of a tote for me. After comparing irl I still prefer a metro tote type of shape for a tote bag. I like there are 4  exterior pockets. I want quick access to my keys and mobile phone. But i don't feel safe to keep these 2 items in outside pocket that doesn't zip up or have magnetic snap. The exterior pockets are really deep actually I'm just afraid it might slip out when the bag lay flat. Those are my personal thoughts so I'm not sure does it apply to u  hope it helps !


----------



## ms p

I'm paring down my bags and buying less (especially mzw). I really like the bedford bags more (so sad no new bags and color for so long). I've tried Oxford but the lack of zip external pockets is not helping. Crosby is cute but not much style to choose from. I'm keeping amethyst metro backpack because it's great for travel. Also there so many bags but not enough time for me to enjoy using everything. I want a closet that has more breathing space between the bags too. I hope I can keep to my minimise bag purchase decision this year.


----------



## ms p

I went to Beijing China recently for holiday. Didn't get a chance to properly pose amethyst metro backpack for a travel pic this time round it was so so so cold


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I decided to return small max. The print is cute but I don't think the size will work for me on weekend - too big, for work I feel strange using a fun printed bag. Small max is more of a tote for me. After comparing irl I still prefer a metro tote type of shape for a tote bag. I like there are 4  exterior pockets. I want quick access to my keys and mobile phone. But i don't feel safe to keep these 2 items in outside pocket that doesn't zip up or have magnetic snap. The exterior pockets are really deep actually I'm just afraid it might slip out when the bag lay flat. Those are my personal thoughts so I'm not sure does it apply to u  hope it helps !


I got to try one on yesterday and kind of felt the same way. I liked the bag but the strap drop was to short for me and the bag was bigger than I needed.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I went to Beijing China recently for holiday. Didn't get a chance to properly pose amethyst metro backpack for a travel pic this time round it was so so so cold
> 
> View attachment 4637932
> View attachment 4637933
> View attachment 4637935


Great photos! I have decided to down size a bit more too.


----------



## Reba

Nice photos!  Looks like a trip of a lifetime! 

You are yet another one missing Bedford, and scaling back on MZ. I wonder if this will be it for us, or if they will bring some back. I have bought quite a bit second hand to build up my stash just in case...


----------



## Reba

During a fit of insomnia, all too common these days, I started to type off the top of my head all my current MZW collection.  It has crept back up to at least 20. I had sold a bunch, and had only around 12. When they started talking about abandoning Bedford, panic set in. 
I turn 55 in a couple of weeks..., how many bags do I really need between now and dead?  I also have others..Henri Bendel’s, Kate Spade, Gigi NY, etc.  I think I need to stop


----------



## Reba

Here’s a pic of my latest new/used bag. Posted on the Facebook page. Are we all crossovers?  It’s Currant Lizzy from 2013. I had tried to buy in January 2014 Sale, but, they ran out and my order went unfulfilled. Finally got it!  Is in perfect condition and I love the color. Lizzy is still, after all these years a great workhorse style for me. This is number 6 at the moment. I have sold 2 others.. crazy


----------



## ms p

Reba u look fantastic! Lizzy is an all time fav i don't even know why this is discontinued. There are so many cute Lizzy colors 6 is understandable


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Reba u look fantastic! Lizzy is an all time fav i don't even know why this is discontinued. There are so many cute Lizzy colors 6 is understandable



6 might be a bit much [emoji23] lol.., but, if they are never going to make anything I like again...what the heck.  I have Black Moto, Black Blammo, Currant, Olive, Gunmetal and Tigereye. Sold Royal, Bordeaux and the taupey grey..forget name...  like a Lizzy Warehouse over here.    (Kingsport Grey...[emoji1354]-brain just thought of it)


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> 6 might be a bit much [emoji23] lol.., but, if they are never going to make anything I like again...what the heck.  I have Black Moto, Black Blammo, Currant, Olive, Gunmetal and Tigereye. Sold Royal, Bordeaux and the taupey grey..forget name...  like a Lizzy Warehouse over here.    (Kingsport Grey...[emoji1354]-brain just thought of it)


Lizzy is a great bag! Currant is a stunning color too. I ordered the old Bedford mini soho in black today.  Paid full price for it but since I sold so many bags I wanted one last Bedford bag.  I hope they reverse this dumb decision on not doing the Bedford bags. I don’t mind some of the Oxfords but they just are not as classy.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> 6 might be a bit much [emoji23] lol.., but, if they are never going to make anything I like again...what the heck.  I have Black Moto, Black Blammo, Currant, Olive, Gunmetal and Tigereye. Sold Royal, Bordeaux and the taupey grey..forget name...  like a Lizzy Warehouse over here.    (Kingsport Grey...[emoji1354]-brain just thought of it)


Love black blammo


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Lizzy is a great bag! Currant is a stunning color too. I ordered the old Bedford mini soho in black today.  Paid full price for it but since I sold so many bags I wanted one last Bedford bag.  I hope they reverse this dumb decision on not doing the Bedford bags. I don’t mind some of the Oxfords but they just are not as classy.



Agree with u. Bedford wears so much better for me. No fray thread popping beneath the quilting or slippery metro/Sutton double strap. I get why Oxford is popular - light weight and quilted look, I can even like some of the Bedford air  bag ... But why go zero bedford pleats


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Agree with u. Bedford wears so much better for me. No fray thread popping beneath the quilting or slippery metro/Sutton double strap. I get why Oxford is popular - light weight and quilted look, I can even like some of the Bedford air  bag ... But why go zero bedford pleats


Exactly keep the diversity. A little something for everyone. I would still like a micro Sutton or something similar in a summer color. The bag I ordered today was instead of the backpack I had ordered before the new year. Do you keep a list of your bags and their usage? I do so I know what is being used and how much. If something sits without being used I usually get rid of it to avoid clutter.


----------



## ms p

I note down how many times I use the bag, when I bought it and the price I paid.


----------



## ms p

DC did u order the city backpack? If yes I'll like to know is the strap drop normal or consider short (I read a few comment about this) thanks


----------



## catastic

Reba said:


> Here’s a pic of my latest new/used bag. Posted on the Facebook page. Are we all crossovers?  It’s Currant Lizzy from 2013. I had tried to buy in January 2014 Sale, but, they ran out and my order went unfulfilled. Finally got it!  Is in perfect condition and I love the color. Lizzy is still, after all these years a great workhorse style for me. This is number 6 at the moment. I have sold 2 others.. crazy
> 
> View attachment 4639289


I love the bag. It looks great on you.  I especially like the color and wouldn't mind having one of their bags in currant.  It always frustrated me that whenever they had a color that I particularly liked it would only be in stock for a fairly short period of time.  I bought a bag that didn't work out for me in a beautiful slate blue color.  I would have loved to have a different bag in that color but the color was discontinued before I knew it.


----------



## catastic

dcooney4 said:


> Lizzy is a great bag! Currant is a stunning color too. I ordered the old Bedford mini soho in black today.  Paid full price for it but since I sold so many bags I wanted one last Bedford bag.  I hope they reverse this dumb decision on not doing the Bedford bags. I don’t mind some of the Oxfords but they just are not as classy.


I've considered buying a mini Soho but it is similar to the black small Chelsea I already own...somewhat smaller though.  I would prefer it in dawn which they don't currently have in stock. Also had some concerns about how wide it is across the bottom.  I'm sure it would hold a lot because of the width but fear it would stick out from my body too much and look odd. Would you report back on what you think of it once you get it and try it out.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Lizzy is a great bag! Currant is a stunning color too. I ordered the old Bedford mini soho in black today.  Paid full price for it but since I sold so many bags I wanted one last Bedford bag.  I hope they reverse this dumb decision on not doing the Bedford bags. I don’t mind some of the Oxfords but they just are not as classy.



Oh good, I have thought of a Mini Soho many times.  My one concern, and you can let me know..., will it be slouchy? And, in those nifty hidden pockets..does it show the outline of what you put in there through to the surface of the bag?


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Exactly keep the diversity. A little something for everyone. I would still like a micro Sutton or something similar in a summer color. The bag I ordered today was instead of the backpack I had ordered before the new year. Do you keep a list of your bags and their usage? I do so I know what is being used and how much. If something sits without being used I usually get rid of it to avoid clutter.



I do have a list now.. I don’t keep track of how often I use each. I just know that I love them all. Every so often I think I might sell a few.., I go through and realize...nah.   I have a few years ago sold off a few..., some I am good with, some I really regret.  Now that they are not making new Bedford styles, and consistently tempting me, I don’t feel the need to sell.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Agree with u. Bedford wears so much better for me. No fray thread popping beneath the quilting or slippery metro/Sutton double strap. I get why Oxford is popular - light weight and quilted look, I can even like some of the Bedford air  bag ... But why go zero bedford pleats



Bedford bags to me are nice handbags. They are made of such beautiful materials, drape so nicely, look so feminine. The Oxford bags are more just tote-like bags to me. They are fun. Cute shapes and colors..., not especially well-made.., and a bit over-priced for what they are.


----------



## catastic

Reba said:


> Bedford bags to me are nice handbags. They are made of such beautiful materials, drape so nicely, look so feminine. The Oxford bags are more just tote-like bags to me. They are fun. Cute shapes and colors..., not especially well-made.., and a bit over-priced for what they are.


I agree.  I just bought my first oxford bag recently--a small Sutton.  While I like it and don't regret buying it, I can see a difference in the quality between it and the Bedford line...cheaper lining and stiff clasps that are hard to open wide enough to attach the strap.  I also feel like overpaid considering the lower quality.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> DC did u order the city backpack? If yes I'll like to know is the strap drop normal or consider short (I read a few comment about this) thanks


The lacquer one that came the strap drop was fine and gorgeous but the zipper would not open. I decided to switch to getting the mini soho when the date passed that I wanted to use the backpack for and the new one had not arrived yet.


----------



## dcooney4

catastic said:


> I've considered buying a mini Soho but it is similar to the black small Chelsea I already own...somewhat smaller though.  I would prefer it in dawn which they don't currently have in stock. Also had some concerns about how wide it is across the bottom.  I'm sure it would hold a lot because of the width but fear it would stick out from my body too much and look odd. Would you report back on what you think of it once you get it and try it out.


Absolutely!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Oh good, I have thought of a Mini Soho many times.  My one concern, and you can let me know..., will it be slouchy? And, in those nifty hidden pockets..does it show the outline of what you put in there through to the surface of the bag?


I will let you know once I load it up the first time . I almost added the extra money to buy the paige but decided I wanted something that had handles too.


----------



## dcooney4

I took the wrapping off the bag today. I love the hidden pockets. Tag is still on but I think it might be a keeper. Also I love the red lining. I will let you know more once I use it. We had snow squalls today and expecting more nasty weather. I don’t like to test new bags that have vachetta leather in the handles in bad weather.


----------



## ms p

I bought small Sutton fog/magnet with the code. The quilt stitch is fog in case if anyone is wondering. Online mzw stock pic the quilt stitching looks like magnet, mod pic looks like fog. It also comes with a small cloud dustbag.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I bought small Sutton fog/magnet with the code. The quilt stitch is fog in case if anyone is wondering. Online mzw stock pic the quilt stitching looks like magnet, mod pic looks like fog. It also comes with a small cloud dustbag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642103
> 
> View attachment 4642101
> 
> View attachment 4642100


I like it more in your pictures then theirs.Enjoyit!


----------



## kcmo

Hi, wondering if anyone has the metro key pouch. Looks cute. 

I have the LV key pouch/Cles and adore it. Have been thinking of adding another to keep cash in (use mine for cards) but noticed MZW’s little pouch recently. 

Would love to hear from anyone who owns one.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m looking for a great work tote and have been lusting over the MZ Wallace for sometime now. I finally purchased 3 different styles and had to return all three.  none seemed functional enough for my everyday needs. I carry a lot and on some days even my laptop.


----------



## dcooney4

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m looking for a great work tote and have been lusting over the MZ Wallace for sometime now. I finally purchased 3 different styles and had to return all three.  none seemed functional enough for my everyday needs. I carry a lot and on some days even my laptop.


What did you get that didn't work for you? What do you need to carry each day?


----------



## meluvs2shop

dcooney4 said:


> What did you get that didn't work for you? What do you need to carry each day?


Backpack. 
Max II Tote
Metro medium tote 
I carry a lot including a laptop.


----------



## dcooney4

kcmo said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone has the metro key pouch. Looks cute.
> 
> I have the LV key pouch/Cles and adore it. Have been thinking of adding another to keep cash in (use mine for cards) but noticed MZW’s little pouch recently.
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone who owns one.


I don’t but I think they look cute too.


----------



## dcooney4

meluvs2shop said:


> Backpack.
> Max II Tote
> Metro medium tote
> I carry a lot including a laptop.


Have you tried a jordon backpack or a belle or Madelyn backpack. Jordan actually has a section for a laptop. Madelyn and belle backpacks have travel sleeves. I tend to like bags that have a bit more structure though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

dcooney4 said:


> Have you tried a jordon backpack or a belle or Madelyn backpack. Jordan actually has a section for a laptop. Madelyn and belle backpacks have travel sleeves. I tend to like bags that have a bit more structure though.


I like more of a structured bag too. Although, yesterday I saw a great floppy tote in camel that I really liked but sadly it didn’t have a zipper. I need a zipper. 

I’ll look at the bags you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## sydney529

I really like the Soho totes.  More structured than Metro, same interior pocket structure as the Bedford bags.  I have the travel size...great for a laptop and big enough to also hold a full size purse if that's what i want to do.  Zipper top closure and 4 other exterior pockets-one with magnetic snap and other 3 with zippers.  My laptop fits in one of those.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sydney529 said:


> I really like the Soho totes.  More structured than Metro, same interior pocket structure as the Bedford bags.  I have the travel size...great for a laptop and big enough to also hold a full size purse if that's what i want to do.  Zipper top closure and 4 other exterior pockets-one with magnetic snap and other 3 with zippers.  My laptop fits in one of those.


Nice! I just looked them up. Thanks! I was hoping Nords carried the Soho tote bc I have a gift card I’d like to use.


----------



## meluvs2shop

dcooney4 said:


> Have you tried a jordon backpack or a belle or Madelyn backpack. Jordan actually has a section for a laptop. Madelyn and belle backpacks have travel sleeves. I tend to like bags that have a bit more structure though.


I’m going to check those out. I had the city and returned it. Too small for my everyday needs.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I saw a bunch of really cool work backpacks by a company called Timbuk2 . I don't need that kind but the price is really good and I have had their messenger bags and the quality is amazing. I did not buy one but I wish they would have had these years ago when I did have a 9 to 5 job. 
     Still undecided about the mini soho. Love the secret pockets but I set it on my desk to stare at it while and it keeps sliding down. I should probably just use it and see how it works. It still has the tags on. I got rid of my lululemon bag waiting for this one.


----------



## dcooney4

I put Fulton in the search on the site and I have to say I like the look of the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone else been looking at the preloved market for older Mz bags? I rarely buy second hand but yesterday I ordered something . I saw more photos of the fulton crossbody and I have to say it is small but really adorable. If it is still around when points are issued I might get it.


----------



## ms p

The Fulton didn't wow me until I saw the video posted by Deniz  I like the edgy look with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The Fulton didn't wow me until I saw the video posted by Deniz  I like the edgy look with gunmetal hardware.


I know me too and a couple of other photo's too.


----------



## dcooney4

I got caught in torrential rain yesterday with my lacquer Micro Sutton. It already has a bit of patina so when I got caught in the rain it came out completely unscathed. It made me very happy.


----------



## ms p

I like the lacquer bag look. I actually uses all my mzw (Bedford and Oxford) in both sunny and rainy days. That's what drew me to mzw (+ the pockets and lightweight design) in the first place.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I like the lacquer bag look. I actually uses all my mzw (Bedford and Oxford) in both sunny and rainy days. That's what drew me to mzw (+ the pockets and lightweight design) in the first place.


Do things stay dry inside when you use the oxford bags?


----------



## furbaby119

Just ordered new drawstring metro tote. Looks really cute-hope I like it although with 3 daughters I am sure one will take off my hands. Hope it’s not too small-hard to find just right size but really love their bags


----------



## dcooney4

furbaby119 said:


> Just ordered new drawstring metro tote. Looks really cute-hope I like it although with 3 daughters I am sure one will take off my hands. Hope it’s not too small-hard to find just right size but really love their bags


Please give us a review once you have used it.


----------



## catastic

I'm obsessing over the downtown Crosby and considering buying it in spite of having some reservations...mainly worried that it might be too small.  I've also considered the small Crosby but have different reservations about it.  Does anyone here own either of these bags?  If so I would love to hear what you think about them.  What do you like or not like about either one or both.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Do things stay dry inside when you use the oxford bags?


So far okay


----------



## ms p

catastic said:


> I'm obsessing over the downtown Crosby and considering buying it in spite of having some reservations...mainly worried that it might be too small.  I've also considered the small Crosby but have different reservations about it.  Does anyone here own either of these bags?  If so I would love to hear what you think about them.  What do you like or not like about either one or both.



I have small crosby and like it. I like that it has enough room for my stuff (umbrella, long wallet, glasses case etc). If u prefer something that lay closer to you maybe check out Crosby crossbody? I've never try downtown crosby. Old mod pic for reference hope it help I'm 5'2.


----------



## catastic

ms p said:


> I have small crosby and like it. I like that it has enough room for my stuff (umbrella, long wallet, glasses case etc). If u prefer something that lay closer to you maybe check out Crosby crossbody? I've never try downtown crosby. Old mod pic for reference hope it help I'm 5'2.
> 
> View attachment 4651227
> View attachment 4651228


Thanks for the response.  While I like the size of the small Crosby I was a little concerned about the soft material holding its shape.  I really like the camera bag shape of it and I'd seen some pictures of used ones on Ebay that looked pretty misshapen.  It does look like the top smushes down some.  The Crosby crossbody looks great on you--well they both do.  I hadn't really considered that one.  I'm sure I'll be mulling it over for awhile before I buy anything.  I really appreciate the pictures.  That helps a lot.


----------



## furbaby119




----------



## furbaby119

furbaby119 said:


> View attachment 4651874





furbaby119 said:


> View attachment 4651874


----------



## furbaby119

Sorry don’t know what I’m doing with picture but received bag today and love it! Bigger then I expected and 2 outsize zip pockets are great. Will have to get used to undoing pulls to open bag but really like it-tags cut off do she’s a keeper. Sorry about messing up and loading somany times


----------



## dcooney4

furbaby119 said:


> Sorry don’t know what I’m doing with picture but received bag today and love it! Bigger then I expected and 2 outsize zip pockets are great. Will have to get used to undoing pulls to open bag but really like it-tags cut off do she’s a keeper. Sorry about messing up and loading somany times


So glad you love it. I love outside pockets.


----------



## furbaby119

dcooney4 said:


> So glad you love it. I love outside pockets.


Really happy-almost looks roundish. A little different look plus I got cloud dust bag


----------



## dcooney4

I am waiting for my points to make next purchase.


----------



## Reba

catastic said:


> I'm obsessing over the downtown Crosby and considering buying it in spite of having some reservations...mainly worried that it might be too small.  I've also considered the small Crosby but have different reservations about it.  Does anyone here own either of these bags?  If so I would love to hear what you think about them.  What do you like or not like about either one or both.



I only have Downtown in lacquer. I really like it. Wear crossbody. It is small though. I use when I need only a few things with me, day trips, shopping excursions...  my daughter has commented that she hates when I use it because I never know which pocket has what in it...  the smaller sections are pretty similar in size so does get confusing LOL.  is pretty though


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I only have Downtown in lacquer. I really like it. Wear crossbody. It is small though. I use when I need only a few things with me, day trips, shopping excursions...  my daughter has commented that she hates when I use it because I never know which pocket has what in it...  the smaller sections are pretty similar in size so does get confusing LOL.  is pretty though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652425


It's very pretty! I used to have that problem with small Roxy. I loved it but kept misplacing my phone or glasses in it with all the pockets.


----------



## catastic

Reba said:


> I only have Downtown in lacquer. I really like it. Wear crossbody. It is small though. I use when I need only a few things with me, day trips, shopping excursions...  my daughter has commented that she hates when I use it because I never know which pocket has what in it...  the smaller sections are pretty similar in size so does get confusing LOL.  is pretty though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652425


Wow!  That is so pretty.  I'm not worried about it having too many pockets.  I consider that a plus.  I am concerned about about how narrow it is across the bottom.  While I don't carry a lot of things with me most of the time,  there is a limit to how small I can go and still find the bag useful.  I wish it had another inch or so in depth.  Thanks so much for the picture.  It really helps to see a real life photo as opposed to just the professional photos on the website.


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone here have the new Fulton crossbody?


----------



## Reba

catastic said:


> Wow!  That is so pretty.  I'm not worried about it having too many pockets.  I consider that a plus.  I am concerned about about how narrow it is across the bottom.  While I don't carry a lot of things with me most of the time,  there is a limit to how small I can go and still find the bag useful.  I wish it had another inch or so in depth.  Thanks so much for the picture.  It really helps to see a real life photo as opposed to just the professional photos on the website.



I still find useful. For everyday running around errands, shopping trips..., and, sometimes, I like that a bag limits me on what I take with me. How much do I really need to go do a few errands.. saves my shoulder.


----------



## catastic

Reba said:


> I still find useful. For everyday running around errands, shopping trips..., and, sometimes, I like that a bag limits me on what I take with me. How much do I really need to go do a few errands.. saves my shoulder.


I have a bad right shoulder and try to keep my bag as light as possible.  I've largely stopped carrying leather bags and use mostly crossbody or extremely lightweight shoulder bags now.  The light weight but durable nylon is one of the main reasons I like MZW bags so much.


----------



## dcooney4

Received my Fulton Crossbody this morning. I took tag right off and am going to use her. Love it.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Received my Fulton Crossbody this morning. I took tag right off and am going to use her. Love it.



Looks v nice congratulations! The width of the long strap is normal (like Paige) or wider (like Soho)? Thanks


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Looks v nice congratulations! The width of the long strap is normal (like Paige) or wider (like Soho)? Thanks


Wider like soho. I thought it might bother me but it was comfortable. I have straps from other bags that I thought I could use if I didn’t like it. I added a side photo from this afternoon. I love the touches of patent on it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Wider like soho. I thought it might bother me but it was comfortable. I have straps from other bags that I thought I could use if I didn’t like it. I added a side photo from this afternoon. I love the touches of patent on it.



Does it carry as much as Paige or Coco?  Or, what would you compare it’s content carry to?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Does it carry as much as Paige or Coco?  Or, what would you compare it’s content carry to?


Less than Paige but I don't carry much. I have my phone .glasses no case, two small pouches , and kate spade wallet all in the main compartment and sometimes back pocket. Nothing is in the pocket under the flap . I have not switched out since I received it. I will today because I am doing a challenge from  a tpf thread .


----------



## dcooney4

Not everything is there but it shows the size of my wallet.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Not everything is there but it shows the size of my wallet.



Thanks!  I like it!  Once you settle into a black bag, it gets easy to stay there. I was in my Black Mineral Small Roxy for a bit, now in Black Camo Lizzy.  I am going to change in a day or two..maybe to red....


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Thanks!  I like it!  Once you settle into a black bag, it gets easy to stay there. I was in my Black Mineral Small Roxy for a bit, now in Black Camo Lizzy.  I am going to change in a day or two..maybe to red....


Black Camo Lizzy is a stunning I would not  rush out of her either. That is a bag they should make again.


----------



## mbmb

Reba said:


> Thanks!  I like it!  Once you settle into a black bag, it gets easy to stay there. I was in my Black Mineral Small Roxy for a bit, now in Black Camo Lizzy.  I am going to change in a day or two..maybe to red....


Do you have the dimensions of Lizzy? I sold mine, but I wonder how it compares, volumewise, to the new Gramercy crossbody. Wondering if it is a horizontal equivalent.


----------



## ms p

mbmb said:


> Do you have the dimensions of Lizzy? I sold mine, but I wonder how it compares, volumewise, to the new Gramercy crossbody. Wondering if it is a horizontal equivalent.



Per Nordstrom. 10"x9.5"x3.25"
I agreed Lizzy is cute especially black camo ❤️


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Per Nordstrom. 10"x9.5"x3.25"
> I agreed Lizzy is cute especially black camo [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4657752



Compared those measurements to Gramercy’s crossbody.  It’s not as tall or deep. Also, the nice thing too about Lizzy, that pleat pocket, so forgiving..fits so much without showing every lump and bump on the outside. Love too the zip pocket above that one, and then there’s another flat zip on the back of bag. Have always found the layout of pockets perfect on Lizzy


----------



## dcooney4

Gramercy crossbody  was one of the bags I was looking at but it really looks like you have to be aware of what is in the front pocket. I chose the fulton because it reminds me of the older styles that had a bit of that something extra with the grommets and patent leather. It is the first new bag that I yanked the tag right off of. I realize now that if I don't want to dive right in to using a bag then it is not the bag for me. 
I am still trying to find a little backpack that looks elegant and not to big. I am opening my search to other brands though. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't have to much in points but I do have some. What are your thoughts on the micro metro crossbody? I also like the micro tribecca but think it might be to small. I don't need another small black bag ,so what are your thoughts on the camo or the fog? Other option would be to wait and see what else comes out before my points expire.


----------



## mbmb

dcooney4 said:


> I don't have to much in points but I do have some. What are your thoughts on the micro metro crossbody? I also like the micro tribecca but think it might be to small. I don't need another small black bag ,so what are your thoughts on the camo or the fog? Other option would be to wait and see what else comes out before my points expire.


I would wait until the February release arrives this week just to see what's new. You seem to travel light, so mmc might be useful, and those colors look fun.


----------



## tickedoffchick

dcooney4 said:


> Gramercy crossbody  was one of the bags I was looking at but it really looks like you have to be aware of what is in the front pocket. I chose the fulton because it reminds me of the older styles that had a bit of that something extra with the grommets and patent leather. It is the first new bag that I yanked the tag right off of. I realize now that if I don't want to dive right in to using a bag then it is not the bag for me.
> I am still trying to find a little backpack that looks elegant and not to big. I am opening my search to other brands though. I am open to suggestions.



Have you looked at Timbuk2 bags? They've made a big push into backpacks for women and they have a couple that are really office-friendly - the nylon is very classy looking and they have gold hardware. The one I have can be both a tote and a backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

tickedoffchick said:


> Have you looked at Timbuk2 bags? They've made a big push into backpacks for women and they have a couple that are really office-friendly - the nylon is very classy looking and they have gold hardware. The one I have can be both a tote and a backpack.


Actually I just did. I like the look of the water proof ones and some of the others as well. My Dh bought me a leather quilted MK backpack that I will receive on Valentine’s Day. I showed him some nylon ones and leather ones but for the first time in years he actually picked the bag he thought looked best on me. I thought it was sweet so I went with it. If I start wearing backpacks more I might go back and get the Timbuk2  to carry my art stuff since they so sturdy. I used to use their messenger bags when my kids were younger.


----------



## tickedoffchick

dcooney4 said:


> Actually I just did. I like the look of the water proof ones and some of the others as well. My Dh bought me a leather quilted MK backpack that I will receive on Valentine’s Day. I showed him some nylon ones and leather ones but for the first time in years he actually picked the bag he thought looked best on me. I thought it was sweet so I went with it. If I start wearing backpacks more I might go back and get the Timbuk2  to carry my art stuff since they so sturdy. I used to use their messenger bags when my kids were younger.


That IS sweet! 
This is the one I got, it fits a 15 inch laptop but is still small enough to not look like I'm going camping: https://www.timbuk2.com/products/2189-convertible-backpack-tote


----------



## dcooney4

tickedoffchick said:


> That IS sweet!
> This is the one I got, it fits a 15 inch laptop but is still small enough to not look like I'm going camping: https://www.timbuk2.com/products/2189-convertible-backpack-tote


That is really cool.


----------



## dcooney4

Hoping my platinum gift arrives today , so I can see the new camo print up close.


----------



## dcooney4

Still waiting for the gift to arrive. I have been getting rid of stuff like crazy. It gets addicting watching things go, who knew. Still not as fun as buying new items, but it has it's own rewards. Did you ever go crazy getting rid of bags and did you have ant regrets?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Still waiting for the gift to arrive. I have been getting rid of stuff like crazy. It gets addicting watching things go, who knew. Still not as fun as buying new items, but it has it's own rewards. Did you ever go crazy getting rid of bags and did you have ant regrets?


When I decided to sell away all my RebeccaMinkoff MACs I sold some at very low price. I should have kept the one I like best. Especially it was sold for such a low price. But yes selling and making space in the closet is liberating


----------



## dcooney4

I received the savoy and it is very pretty but I am unsure if I will get a bag in it. Most of my summer tops are small florals . Though I am planning on getting more solid color tees. The savoy is much bigger then I realized. Not sure how or if I will use it because the bags I carry the most are tiny. Would work wonderfully in summer in a tote though.


----------



## dcooney4

I received the pouch. It is quite nice with a top zipper and well as a another pocket outside with a zipper. It is just way bigger then I thought it would be. The pouch it is next to is kind of what I thought it would be. Lol. The colors are perfect for jeans etc.


----------



## dcooney4

Where is everyone?


----------



## ms p

I'm reducing online time on bags hoping it'll help to reduce purchase so far so good especially mzw doesn't have much new regular Bedford bags.


----------



## teafortwo

Hello! I’m looking to buy a small Sutton for a late spring/early summer trip to London and Paris. I can’t decide on the color! I like the black, but I wish it had gold hardware and natural leather zipper pulls. I like the magnet color but it seems to be sold out. The rose gold metallic is pretty but out of my comfort zone. Lol. Any thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## dcooney4

teafortwo said:


> Hello! I’m looking to buy a small Sutton for a late spring/early summer trip to London and Paris. I can’t decide on the color! I like the black, but I wish it had gold hardware and natural leather zipper pulls. I like the magnet color but it seems to be sold out. The rose gold metallic is pretty but out of my comfort zone. Lol. Any thoughts? Thanks!!


I believe magnet is to return in march. I hope that is true. They usually do new releases in the middle of the month. Not sure if that is soon enough for you. Think about your wardrobe and look at the colors to see what would compliment them the best.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm reducing online time on bags hoping it'll help to reduce purchase so far so good especially mzw doesn't have much new regular Bedford bags.


I totally get that. I like to be online talking about bags so I have become more active again in the 2020 Resolution -shopping your own Bag and Wallet Collection thread again. It is also in the handbags and purses section, just on the top of the page.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I totally get that. I like to be online talking about bags so I have become more active again in the 2020 Resolution -shopping your own Bag and Wallet Collection thread again. It is also in the handbags and purses section, just on the top of the page.


Will check that out


----------



## dcooney4

I should be rotating my bags more but this is the first bag in a long time I truly love. So comfortable and yet it has a bit of an edgy vibe. So happy I got it.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

dcooney4 said:


> I should be rotating my bags more but this is the first bag in a long time I truly love. So comfortable and yet it has a bit of an edgy vibe. So happy I got it.



LOVE it! I saw the bigger one at Nordstrom's. I went right over to it because it does have that edgy look!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I should be rotating my bags more but this is the first bag in a long time I truly love. So comfortable and yet it has a bit of an edgy vibe. So happy I got it.



It is great!  Glad you love. You will be able to wear that all year too...


----------



## dcooney4

I love when a bag works out well. So many times I have bought something and then it just didn't function how I wanted it to. I have started looking online on resale sites at some older model bags that I find interesting.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I love when a bag works out well. So many times I have bought something and then it just didn't function how I wanted it to. I have started looking online on resale sites at some older model bags that I find interesting.



That’s pretty much where I have purchased all my MZ’s this last year or two. Trying to get the last excellent used condition Bedford styles that I love; just in case MZ never brings back.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been using my fulton so much. I am going to force myself to wear something else today. 
I have seen a lot of people posting gorgeous older bags lately. I could easily get hooked on buying all the older models. I am trying very hard to add just a bit of color back in. I just don't want to over do it as I have sold or given away a lot of bags to get my collection to a reasonable amount for me. Last month 5 bags went out and this month already 1. Some stuff as come in but still way less than went out.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I have been using my fulton so much. I am going to force myself to wear something else today.
> I have seen a lot of people posting gorgeous older bags lately. I could easily get hooked on buying all the older models. I am trying very hard to add just a bit of color back in. I just don't want to over do it as I have sold or given away a lot of bags to get my collection to a reasonable amount for me. Last month 5 bags went out and this month already 1. Some stuff as come in but still way less than went out.



I have my [emoji872] on that Fulton...lol.    I have pulled out my three green MZ bags to rotate around in for March [emoji256]. Mallard Coco, which I wear a lot, Army Paige, which is an awesome neutral, and Olive Lizzy with Rosegold hardware, she’s a little more difficult to blend in.., but is pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I have my [emoji872] on that Fulton...lol.    I have pulled out my three green MZ bags to rotate around in for March [emoji256]. Mallard Coco, which I wear a lot, Army Paige, which is an awesome neutral, and Olive Lizzy with Rosegold hardware, she’s a little more difficult to blend in.., but is pretty!


Can you take a picture of the three green bags? I don't own a green bag at the moment. I love green however.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Can you take a picture of the three green bags? I don't own a green bag at the moment. I love green however.





Mallard Coco



Olive Lizzy with Rosegold 



Army Paige



Paige’s pretty orange lining...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> View attachment 4681486
> 
> Mallard Coco
> 
> View attachment 4681492
> 
> Olive Lizzy with Rosegold
> 
> View attachment 4681495
> 
> Army Paige
> 
> View attachment 4681496
> 
> Paige’s pretty orange lining...


They are all beautiful and very different in color. Love the lining on that paige.


----------



## ms p

I bought magnet lacquer med Sutton last week. I really like it going to use it tomorrow ❤️  The advertisement is what got me looking at it in the first place.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> View attachment 4681486
> 
> Mallard Coco
> 
> View attachment 4681492
> 
> Olive Lizzy with Rosegold
> 
> View attachment 4681495
> 
> Army Paige
> 
> View attachment 4681496
> 
> Paige’s pretty orange lining...



Are u into green now?  Was it intentional the bags have different hardware color ? Very pretty ❤️ I like greys bags nowadays thanks again!


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I bought magnet lacquer med Sutton last week. I really like it going to use it tomorrow ❤️  The advertisement is what got me looking at it in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 4686851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686852


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

I still have points I want to use. Hopefully one of the tiny bags comes out in a color I like soon. Otherwise I might get a men’s card holder for a gift.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I still have points I want to use. Hopefully one of the tiny bags comes out in a color I like soon. Otherwise I might get a men’s card holder for a gift.



Me too still have some points ($10-20 worth only lol) not sure what to get at all. Maybe a pouch as gf b'day /xmas potential gift


----------



## dcooney4

New stuff is out! Anyone loving something? I ordered a micro metro crossbody in Ocean Camo.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I wish there were more bag and accessory options in the Rose. I think it's a beautiful color for spring.


----------



## dcooney4

nyshopaholic said:


> I wish there were more bag and accessory options in the Rose. I think it's a beautiful color for spring.


The Rose looks lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

It arrived and it is really cute.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> It arrived and it is really cute.


I was just looking at this bag on their website. How do you like it?


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> I was just looking at this bag on their website. How do you like it?


I have not used it yet, but I really like it. Love the outside pockets.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I have not used it yet, but I really like it. Love the outside pockets.



Look forward to hearing your thoughts on the size and fit. Honestly to my eye the design on MZW’s website feels strange to me. Maybe fundamentally I don’t like the style but think it might be the perfect design and size for my needs. Do LOVE the color though. And the bag looks attractive to me in YOUR picture. 

Not sure what’s been happening with my tastes; once I became realistic about my physical and practical needs I think I just got really confused. And now that nobody is going outside ever, I switched into a non-commuting setup that is still too big a bag because.... not carrying anything anywhere lol.


----------



## estrie

At the end of December I went ahead and purchased both small sutton and medium sutton in the charter pattern (navy and white stripes) figuring I could decide in person and return. Orders included a small pouch, Crosby wristlet, Jordan backpack I’d been planning to get. 

Right about when it arrived, first trimester pregnancy nausea and misery really hit and I never returned anything (also why I didn’t make it back here). I might’ve even made a decision about what to return, not sure. Didn’t shop at all for two months anywhere so I’m counting these bags as a compensatory gift to myself? Ha. I adore the colorway and love all sizes of Suttons, so i’m really not upset, pregnancy is a good excuse right?

Anyway, I have the resulting points, and a Max of some size and color was on my list. I love the new colors, including ocean camo that Max does not come in, but suttons do. And now that I have extra Suttons and Nordstrom is like entirely on sale, decisions to be made!

Everyone else holding strong on the shopping your closet effort?


----------



## justwatchin

I just ordered the micro metro crossbody in black from Nordstrom thanks to the 25% off sale. I think it will fit my needs since I carry very little.
Tempted by the red too...


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> At the end of December I went ahead and purchased both small sutton and medium sutton in the charter pattern (navy and white stripes) figuring I could decide in person and return. Orders included a small pouch, Crosby wristlet, Jordan backpack I’d been planning to get.
> 
> Right about when it arrived, first trimester pregnancy nausea and misery really hit and I never returned anything (also why I didn’t make it back here). I might’ve even made a decision about what to return, not sure. Didn’t shop at all for two months anywhere so I’m counting these bags as a compensatory gift to myself? Ha. I adore the colorway and love all sizes of Suttons, so i’m really not upset, pregnancy is a good excuse right?
> 
> Anyway, I have the resulting points, and a Max of some size and color was on my list. I love the new colors, including ocean camo that Max does not come in, but suttons do. And now that I have extra Suttons and Nordstrom is like entirely on sale, decisions to be made!
> 
> Everyone else holding strong on the shopping your closet effort?


I have not worn any bag in days, but I really like the ocean camo micro metro crossbody. It feels fresh and fun to me.


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> At the end of December I went ahead and purchased both small sutton and medium sutton in the charter pattern (navy and white stripes) figuring I could decide in person and return. Orders included a small pouch, Crosby wristlet, Jordan backpack I’d been planning to get.
> 
> Right about when it arrived, first trimester pregnancy nausea and misery really hit and I never returned anything (also why I didn’t make it back here). I might’ve even made a decision about what to return, not sure. Didn’t shop at all for two months anywhere so I’m counting these bags as a compensatory gift to myself? Ha. I adore the colorway and love all sizes of Suttons, so i’m really not upset, pregnancy is a good excuse right?
> 
> Anyway, I have the resulting points, and a Max of some size and color was on my list. I love the new colors, including ocean camo that Max does not come in, but suttons do. And now that I have extra Suttons and Nordstrom is like entirely on sale, decisions to be made!
> 
> Everyone else holding strong on the shopping your closet effort?



Congrats on pregnancy!  Please stay healthy and safe. I haven’t bought much direct from MZ in a while..a few Metro Pouches for gifts and myself at Christmas.. other than that just second-hand hoarding Bedford bags..  I do like that Charter print though in Small Sutton..and the new Rose...both teasing for Summer


----------



## ms p

DC, the print is lovely. I'll also be interested to hear your thoughts about the size of micro metro bag. I like the dawn version.

Estrie, how's the pregnancy now? Hope u are feeling much better already. Chartered stripe is one of the nicer classic print imo. Take care ~

Reba, I also still like Bedford more. Sadly I don't see any interesting new Bedford design.

As for myself magnet lacquer medium Sutton is my work bag for last week. Lacquer bags really doesn't slip off shoulder. I'm hoping to downsize a bit more. But lots of good sale around. (Silly pic of my work pc wallpaper and bag together haha)

Stay safe everyone ❤️


----------



## ms p

justwatchin said:


> I just ordered the micro metro crossbody in black from Nordstrom thanks to the 25% off sale. I think it will fit my needs since I carry very little.
> Tempted by the red too...



Congratulations! How's the size ? Do u like it?


----------



## ms p

nyshopaholic said:


> I wish there were more bag and accessory options in the Rose. I think it's a beautiful color for spring.



I totally agree. I would prefer a micro Sutton for a bright color bag personally.


----------



## justwatchin

ms p said:


> Congratulations! How's the size ? Do u like it?


Supposed to be delivered tomorrow so fingers crossed it works


----------



## Jaliena

hipnycmom said:


> I have the micro and a number of smalls. It is much smaller than the small, but can definitely hold a long wallet, sunglasses and some small items (hand sanitizer, lipstick, car keys).  I think it is the perfect size for when you want to carry the bare minimum - great for running errands, going to the movies, enjoying a night out. I also have the micro metro and prefer the shape of the sutton which is more rectangular and therefore taller, vs the metro which is kind of short and pyramidal.


Hi! I know it’s been quite a while since you posted this, but I just bought a micro Sutton and I wanted to know how well yours has held up? I’m concerned about the corners coming apart where the zipper connects at the side. That seems to be a major stress point. Have you had any issues with yours?
Thanks so much!


----------



## dcooney4

It is so weird that I still have not worn my new bag yet. I just have not walked the dog that far that I need a phone so I have not used any bag in a month.


----------



## estrie

Jaliena said:


> Hi! I know it’s been quite a while since you posted this, but I just bought a micro Sutton and I wanted to know how well yours has held up? I’m concerned about the corners coming apart where the zipper connects at the side. That seems to be a major stress point. Have you had any issues with yours?
> Thanks so much!



Different person here but will offer my experience  I actually have not used my micro sutton a lot, when I did it was jammed full. It did not appear to experience any more/unusual strain compared to any other size Sutton, all of which I use often. I have had basically no real long-term quality/longevity issues. The Oxford fabric is quite robust and the bag itself is not structured so weight gets distributed. In comparison, I have a Chloe bag with the softest most lovely lamb skin leather but the bag’s strap attachments are sewn to that delicate outer leather only (!), which just begs tearing. It’s not even a light bag. Ridiculous structural design. I took that bag to the cobbler to have the outside sewn to the inner canvas lining. Anyways, the suttons are nothing like that. 

The only signs of damage I have encountered with Suttons:
- The top handle of my MUCH used small sutton has barely shown a small tear from the main bag. It’s not even a tear, it hasn’t progressed, it’s just a stitch hole is a little larger than originally and it’s a bright bag so the white inner is noticeable (to me). This hasn’t happened on any other and I still have no fear using the strap. 
- A medium sutton’s inner slip pocket started to separate from the lining. I was likely too rough with it (it’s not my favorite color/bag).

These oxford bags have been around a while and I think we basically never hear about tearing issues. Hope to hear how you like the bag!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I recently purchased the large blue that says Carry On in red and a small cross body. I like both!


----------



## pixiejenna

Do they run sales? I have my eye on a bag, it’s not really a need. I was thinking that maybe with Memorial Day coming up I could possibly get it on sale would make it more enticing to get.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

pixiejenna said:


> Do they run sales? I have my eye on a bag, it’s not really a need. I was thinking that maybe with Memorial Day coming up I could possibly get it on sale would make it more enticing to get.


They have 15% off on their website if you sign up for emails. I’m debating between the rose small Sutton or rose gold micro.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks I initially was turned onto this brand by the micro Sutton but now I’m leaning towards the small gramercy. I don’t carry a lot and now with the virus I’m carrying even less. The Leopard print one is super cute. I might hold off a bit I feel like between Mother’s Day and Memorial Day maybe a good sale will pop up.


----------



## dcooney4

My favorite of their bags now is the fulton crossbody. It holds more than you think but it has a bit of an edge to it that I really like.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have the Micro Sutton crossbody in grey snake and it’s surprisingly versatile and holds far more than I thought. I love it.


----------



## sydney529

I must say that I've been enjoying the Small Deluxe Metro Tote special edition.  First Metro I've had and I bought it because of the outside pockets, smaller size and shoulder strap.  I am also very distressed that all of the Bedford bags have disappeared from the website.  Hopefully, this is a supply issue and not a re-working of the brand.


----------



## ms p

Me too missed all the Bedford. Kicking myself for selling previously.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Me too missed all the Bedford. Kicking myself for selling previously.


It looks like the sale might start today. If you put the name of a Bedford bag in the search some come up as available just not on sale yet.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It looks like the sale might start today. If you put the name of a Bedford bag in the search some come up as available just not on sale yet.



Thanks


----------



## pixiejenna

Some items are on sale. I got a micro Sutton in the sliver/holographic color. I've never seen it IRL so I hope I like it. I also got a small gramercy in magnet. I really wanted it in gray leopard but it looks like it has already sold out. I ordered both from saks so who knows when I'll get them.


----------



## dcooney4

I bought the dawn micro Sutton I have been wanting since I sold my others. I also ordered the Large Downtown Tribecca as my wanted it bad bag. Then I ordered a mini Crosby wallet . Everything is in dawn. I Keep looking at the mini soho in dragon fruit and apple, but I prefer bags that stand on their own. I have them in my cart but have not pulled the trigger. Are there any that you are thinking about but have not bought yet?


----------



## pixiejenna

I kind of regret not grabbing the magnet leopard micro Sutton it’s not available anymore. The gramercy has a shipping label created but not the silver/holographic one so I’m not sure if I’ll actually get that one. I did want a plum coin purse but it is sold out. I feel like the colors/styles that I have been eyeing for a while have sold out before I had a chance to grab them. But as much as I liked them I didn’t want to pay full price for them.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got confirmation that the second bag has a tracking number! And out of sheer boredom on my day off I was scouring websites for the bag I've been eyeing for months and it popped back up on Bloomingdale's the magnet leopard gramercy! Fingers crossed that I get it the website said low inventory and I have had bad luck with them in the past of over selling their stock.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got the holographic sliver micro today and honestly I feel underwhelmed by it and I love everything holographic. What do you guys think? I know holographic stuff is hard to capture in pictures but I feel like this is a pretty true representation of it.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I got the holographic sliver micro today and honestly I feel underwhelmed by it and I love everything holographic. What do you guys think? I know holographic stuff is hard to capture in pictures but I feel like this is a pretty true representation of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732323
> View attachment 4732324
> View attachment 4732325


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I kind of regret not grabbing the magnet leopard micro Sutton it’s not available anymore. The gramercy has a shipping label created but not the silver/holographic one so I’m not sure if I’ll actually get that one. I did want a plum coin purse but it is sold out. I feel like the colors/styles that I have been eyeing for a while have sold out before I had a chance to grab them. But as much as I liked them I didn’t want to pay full price for them.


I wish I had grabbed that too.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I got confirmation that the second bag has a tracking number! And out of sheer boredom on my day off I was scouring websites for the bag I've been eyeing for months and it popped back up on Bloomingdale's the magnet leopard gramercy! Fingers crossed that I get it the website said low inventory and I have had bad luck with them in the past of over selling their stock.


Fingers crossed for you! I ended up ordering the magnet leopard city backpack since I could not find the Micro Sutton.


----------



## pixiejenna

dcooney4 said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I ended up ordering the magnet leopard city backpack since I could not find the Micro Sutton.



Thanks it still shows it’s processing 5 days later lol so I don’t expect it to come I did end up finding the micro Sutton in magnet leopard at vonmaur.com it was $10 more so $115 and grabbed it and the blue one which was the original color that drew me to the brand along with a phone bag. All three items are shipped separately I got the phone bag today and one of the two mini Sutton’s is in transit but I don’t know which one. I created a account after the purchase and when I try searching by order number it doesn’t specify which one shipped, their website seems somewhat outdated. They still have the micro Sutton in the magnet leopard but not on sale anymore, not sure why or if it;s a site glitch because they are on sale elsewhere in the seasonal color items. Keep a eye on that site. 

This is the most shopping I;ve done in a while, but I will be returning the holographic Sutton. I also got the plain magnet gramercy from sacks as well which will also go back. I love the size/style for my needs but I feel like it’s too plain in this color.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks! I actually tried calling them last night and I was on hold for over 40 minutes. Then I looked at there website while on hold and they say their CS closes at 4;30 CT time . It was now after that time even though I went on hold before that time. So I finally gave up.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe you’ll have better luck the next day. I know that all call centers are overwhelmed and under staffed thanks to covid. I had my fun dealing with that today with my 401K took nearly 30 + minutes to talk to someone and it;s beyond frustrating because my problem is a re-occurring internal issue at their end that I’ve been dealing with for a year and a half. I also get a million calls a day at work for .com issues and instacart issues neither of which I can see or help with. Because they’ve tried calling those numbers and can’t get through and they think I have some magical inside phone number I can give them. 

I did get my 3rd confirmation email today. So one might be delivered tomorrow and the other one maybe the end of next week with the holiday. I wish their website was better structured so I could see my order and know which one is coming.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Maybe you’ll have better luck the next day. I know that all call centers are overwhelmed and under staffed thanks to covid. I had my fun dealing with that today with my 401K took nearly 30 + minutes to talk to someone and it;s beyond frustrating because my problem is a re-occurring internal issue at their end that I’ve been dealing with for a year and a half. I also get a million calls a day at work for .com issues and instacart issues neither of which I can see or help with. Because they’ve tried calling those numbers and can’t get through and they think I have some magical inside phone number I can give them.
> 
> I did get my 3rd confirmation email today. So one might be delivered tomorrow and the other one maybe the end of next week with the holiday. I wish their website was better structured so I could see my order and know which one is coming.


I got through today but they did not honor the sale. So I decided to pass. I have never actually seen the magnet leopard in person. I hope that Mz at least ships my backpack. If I am crazy about the print I can always pay full price at a later date.
I  glad your stuff is coming. Post pictures if you have time.


----------



## estrie

sydney529 said:


> I must say that I've been enjoying the Small Deluxe Metro Tote special edition.  First Metro I've had and I bought it because of the outside pockets, smaller size and shoulder strap.  I am also very distressed that all of the Bedford bags have disappeared from the website.  Hopefully, this is a supply issue and not a re-working of the brand.



Love that you got the small deluxe metro and are enjoying it! I jumped on it cause the smaller size with crossbody and pockets was just what I’d been waiting for, then add the rose interior. I have been using a charter small sutton on my few trips out of the house, so haven’t moved into the deluxe metro but am impressed with the pockets. The outer ones are deep enough to make me possibly comfortable with putting phones or keys there!

Paige was my very first MZ Wallace, which I ended up gifting to someone after much use. It is just so sophisticated and put together and useful. But no longer quite what I need, as is true for any bedford style, which makes me feel bad cause I think they are phenomenal bags! Nothing beats their pockets/function + style. 

At this point even the Crosby’s aren’t for me because zippers mean weight. And I almost always need to carry a laptop. It all just changes how I configure bags.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I got through today but they did not honor the sale. So I decided to pass. I have never actually seen the magnet leopard in person. I hope that Mz at least ships my backpack. If I am crazy about the print I can always pay full price at a later date.
> I  glad your stuff is coming. Post pictures if you have time.



When I saw magnet leopard in person it didn’t call to me as much as in pictures, not sure why. Maybe it wasn’t as mellow and cool-toned as I tend to like :shrug:.

A friend just told me Flat of the Hill (Boston gifts boutique) no longer carries MZ Wallace because MZW decided to stop supplying to specialty shops this spring! They posted on their Instagram like three months ago apparently. Given what a large audience FotH had for MZW it really surprises me. Not sure if “specialty” ends up including most small independent sellers. Anyway, that was where I saw and fell in proper love with charter, was enamored with shiny rose gold oxford, and was totally ambivalent to Max (even though I still think I want it for no reason). Gonna miss that ability to visit and see.


----------



## sydney529

Estrie,  The outside pockets are great- iPhone 11 in one slip pocket with plenty of room to spare yet doesn't fall out, keys in another and, these days, masks and hand sanitizer in the zip pockets.  I am really enjoying this bag.  I have at least a dozen of the Bedford bags because outside pockets are a must for me but this one meets all my requirements.  Hope you enjoy yours as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok so I snapped a few pics of what I got today we had a bit of sun after such a gloomy day.

The first up is the magnet gramercy which I love size wise and design wise but the color just doesn't work for me.  I love that it has a skinny nylon strap in addition to the leather strap. I took some pictures of the inside and front pocket for reference. The outside of pocket is a single pocket and plenty of room for my s10. The interior has one card size pocket and a zip pocket. I honestly thought the zip pocket was odd it has a divider in it which is a con for me I usually like that pocket for my pads. I would absolutely buy this again but it has to be the right color. Black will be a easy go too but I'd like a purple burgundy or maybe a dark greenish blue turquoise teal color would be fun. They do still have port online but only on their website and it's final sale. I haven't seen the color IRL if I had I'd be more inclined to go for it. But not at final sale for something I haven't seen IRL.


----------



## pixiejenna

Next up the micro Sutton. The holographic is going back because it's not true love but I felt like getting another shot in the sun for reference. I also got dazzle which is the original color that drew me to this brand. It's a bit bolder than I remember.  The shoulder strap is thicker than the gramercy strap and I honestly think that the thinner strap is better for this size bag. So that means that the last one I am waiting on is the magnet leopard micro sutton.


----------



## pixiejenna

The last up is the plum phone bag. This color is awesome and I love it. It also fits my s10 and has several card slots but I don't know how much more I could really fit into it. It has a skinny nylon strap and a chain/leather wristlet type strap/handle. The chain strap is super cute but imo a tad heavy which is a minus for me. I'm 50/50 on it for two reasons one it has a thread with what I'm hoping is glue on it. I worry that cutting it might make it look frayed. My other reason is because of the size I  wonder how it will wear. Just trying to stuff both of the straps back into it made it look a tad strained in the middle of the bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

dcooney4 said:


> I got through today but they did not honor the sale. So I decided to pass. I have never actually seen the magnet leopard in person. I hope that Mz at least ships my backpack. If I am crazy about the print I can always pay full price at a later date.
> I  glad your stuff is coming. Post pictures if you have time.



What a bummer that they're not honoring the sale price for past season colors. I'll post pictures when I get it next week. I'd wait for it to go on sale again.


----------



## estrie

pixiejenna said:


> Next up the micro Sutton. The holographic is going back because it's not true love but I felt like getting another shot in the sun for reference. I also got dazzle which is the original color that drew me to this brand. It's a bit bolder than I remember.  The shoulder strap is thicker than the gramercy strap and I honestly think that the thinner strap is better for this size bag. So that means that the last one I am waiting on is the magnet leopard micro sutton.



Ohh that’s right Dazzle. Really lovely!!

Really great observation about the wide strap on micro sutton. I think I’d felt similarly. It is the same strap as other suttons and that makes enough sense but feels a touch disproportionate.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Ohh that’s right Dazzle. Really lovely!!
> 
> Really great observation about the wide strap on micro sutton. I think I’d felt similarly. It is the same strap as other suttons and that makes enough sense but feels a touch disproportionate.


For me that strap is so comfortable on the micro Sutton. I don’t mind it at all.


----------



## pixiejenna

Surprisingly my magnet leopard mini Crosby was delivered today I was surprised when I got home from work to see it delivered on a Sunday. It's super cute I grabbed a few pics not the greatest because it is hot AF outside and 90% humidity too. I will say the print does look a bit acid wash too describe it best, it's leopard print but looks like it has extra splotches on it I know I'm the worstat describing stuff. I took a closer up picture which I hope shows what I'm talking about. It didn't come with the dustbag which was disappointing but not the end of the world. 

I'm leaning towards keeping the leopard mico sutton and the phone bag. The phone bag seems very unpractical but its just so cute. I'm about 50/50 on the dazzle micro Sutton I really like it but I don't know color wise how much use I'll actually get out of it. 

Also while I haven't gotten a official cancelation from Bloomingdale's yet for the magnet leopard gramercy I had noticed that the pending charge is no longer pending and it didn't post so I would be shocked if I got it. I half wonder if they're keeping the sale "open" in case they get a return and they can sell it.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Surprisingly my magnet leopard mini Crosby was delivered today I was surprised when I got home from work to see it delivered on a Sunday. It's super cute I grabbed a few pics not the greatest because it is hot AF outside and 90% humidity too. I will say the print does look a bit acid wash too describe it best, it's leopard print but looks like it has extra splotches on it I know I'm the worstat describing stuff. I took a closer up picture which I hope shows what I'm talking about. It didn't come with the dustbag which was disappointing but not the end of the world.
> 
> I'm leaning towards keeping the leopard mico sutton and the phone bag. The phone bag seems very unpractical but its just so cute. I'm about 50/50 on the dazzle micro Sutton I really like it but I don't know color wise how much use I'll actually get out of it.
> 
> Also while I haven't gotten a official cancelation from Bloomingdale's yet for the magnet leopard gramercy I had noticed that the pending charge is no longer pending and it didn't post so I would be shocked if I got it. I half wonder if they're keeping the sale "open" in case they get a return and they can sell it.


It is very cute! I am looking forward to my backpack in this pattern. It looks like it can be worn year round.


----------



## dcooney4

I am still waiting on two orders. Hopefully they will ship soon .


----------



## estrie

pixiejenna said:


> Surprisingly my magnet leopard mini Crosby was delivered today I was surprised when I got home from work to see it delivered on a Sunday. It's super cute I grabbed a few pics not the greatest because it is hot AF outside and 90% humidity too. I will say the print does look a bit acid wash too describe it best, it's leopard print but looks like it has extra splotches on it I know I'm the worstat describing stuff. I took a closer up picture which I hope shows what I'm talking about. It didn't come with the dustbag which was disappointing but not the end of the world.
> 
> I'm leaning towards keeping the leopard mico sutton and the phone bag. The phone bag seems very unpractical but its just so cute. I'm about 50/50 on the dazzle micro Sutton I really like it but I don't know color wise how much use I'll actually get out of it.
> 
> Also while I haven't gotten a official cancelation from Bloomingdale's yet for the magnet leopard gramercy I had noticed that the pending charge is no longer pending and it didn't post so I would be shocked if I got it. I half wonder if they're keeping the sale "open" in case they get a return and they can sell it.



Super cute. Magnet leopard Micro sutton seems to work especially well!


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally got a shipping confirmation 13 days after my order for the magnet leopard gramcery today. Yesterday I emailed a complaint because it was out of stock shortly after my purchase and when checking the status for it it showed that it was still in stock (at full price). Even though this was the style I originally wanted in the magnet leopard I’m thinking that I’ll probably end up returning it in favor of the micro Sutton and as much as I love gray leopard I don’t think I can justify having two bags so similar.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I finally got a shipping confirmation 13 days after my order for the magnet leopard gramcery today. Yesterday I emailed a complaint because it was out of stock shortly after my purchase and when checking the status for it it showed that it was still in stock (at full price). Even though this was the style I originally wanted in the magnet leopard I’m thinking that I’ll probably end up returning it in favor of the micro Sutton and as much as I love gray leopard I don’t think I can justify having two bags so similar.


I get that. They are completely different fabrics though. I wonder if the gramercy would do better in foul weather? The micro Sutton is what I really wanted but was not willing to pay full price for, when everyone else got it on sale. When my backpack finally comes I will determine If I am then going to go for the micro anyway. I hope it comes soon.


----------



## pixiejenna

Both bags are nylon the only major difference is the Sutton is quilted and has unfinished leather trim which will patina with use and The gramercy is more structured design wise. I don’t really understand their sale tactics because a ton was on sale and now some things are on sale while others went back to full price even though it;s old season colors.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Both bags are nylon the only major difference is the Sutton is quilted and has unfinished leather trim which will patina with use and The gramercy is more structured design wise. I don’t really understand their sale tactics because a ton was on sale and now some things are on sale while others went back to full price even though it;s old season colors.


True!


----------



## pixiejenna

So I finally got my leopard gramercy and it's super cute. So now I'm having a really hard time deciding which leopard bag too keep. I always like camera style bags and the gramercy was the one I originally wanted. But the fact that it took over a month to get it kind of turns me off. I love the micro Sutton and like the quilting on it along with the handles. I generally like crossbody bags but when I'm running errands and am in/out of the car a lot I like being able to grab it by the handles.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> So I finally got my leopard gramercy and it's super cute. So now I'm having a really hard time deciding which leopard bag too keep. I always like camera style bags and the gramercy was the one I originally wanted. But the fact that it took over a month to get it kind of turns me off. I love the micro Sutton and like the quilting on it along with the handles. I generally like crossbody bags but when I'm running errands and am in/out of the car a lot I like being able to grab it by the handles.


If it is not love sell it. Over the years I have kept to many bags that I did not love.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are my keepers from the sale. I have one more coming .


----------



## pixiejenna

dcooney4 said:


> If it is not love sell it. Over the years I have kept to many bags that I did not love.



I love both of them but I don’t need both lol. I have greatly reduced my collection over the past few years so that’s part of why I feel like I should return one. Pretty much every handbag I finally pull the trigger on in the past 2 years I end up returning it because I never switched my stuff over to the new one.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I love both of them but I don’t need both lol. I have greatly reduced my collection over the past few years so that’s part of why I feel like I should return one. Pretty much every handbag I finally pull the trigger on in the past 2 years I end up returning it because I never switched my stuff over to the new one.


I have reduced my bags a lot too. As many bags as came in last month the same amount went out. Go with your gut. Will you wear them both ? If not get rid of one. If you think you will wear them both maybe sell something else.


----------



## ms p

DC, nice purchase  what is the other item u waiting for?

Pixiejenna, I prefer the micro Sutton leopard. The print is a fun print and micro looks cuter to me as a fun bag. It also fits more.

Last month I was distracted with several local bags selling on FB live streaming. After getting a few and using it I find myself missing using mzw. I switch immediately into Frankie when i received it this week   pair it with some charms I  bought recently.

Stay safe everyone ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> DC, nice purchase  what is the other item u waiting for?
> 
> Pixiejenna, I prefer the micro Sutton leopard. The print is a fun print and micro looks cuter to me as a fun bag. It also fits more.
> 
> Last month I was distracted with several local bags selling on FB live streaming. After getting a few and using it I find myself missing using mzw. I switch immediately into Frankie when i received it this week   pair it with some charms I  bought recently.
> 
> Stay safe everyone ❤
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753234
> 
> View attachment 4753235


When I wrote that I had the nwt blush camo micro Sutton coming from a another person . Now I have a paige in dawn and a small gramercy in port coming too. I had sold all my paiges and then realized come fall I am really going to miss that bag.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> When I wrote that I had the nwt blush camo micro Sutton coming from a another person . Now I have a paige in dawn and a small gramercy in port coming too. I had sold all my paiges and then realized come fall I am really going to miss that bag.




Wow I like your pick all lovely choice  . I keep looking at dawn Paige and port mini Soho. Rose is so pretty but so few style only. I know u do small bags so the gramercy is probably a good style for u. It was too small for me. Blush camo micro is my fav among the 3. Keep us posted how u like them when u received


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Wow I like your pick all lovely choice  . I keep looking at dawn Paige and port mini Soho. Rose is so pretty but so few style only. I know u do small bags so the gramercy is probably a good style for u. It was too small for me. Blush camo micro is my fav among the 3. Keep us posted how u like them when u received


I love the blush camo micro Sutton. I wore it yesterday. The mini gramercy I think might even be to small for me, except perhaps for a night out. I bought the dawn Paige and the port small gramercy and they are both gorgeous. I love the rose color but wish they had made it in the small size instead of the mini. I am so delighted with the things I got. The mini soho I love the hidden pockets but the wide base bugged me. I did not actually wear it so maybe it would have been fine.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I love the blush camo micro Sutton. I wore it yesterday. The mini gramercy I think might even be to small for me, except perhaps for a night out. I bought the dawn Paige and the port small gramercy and they are both gorgeous. I love the rose color but wish they had made it in the small size instead of the mini. I am so delighted with the things I got. The mini soho I love the hidden pockets but the wide base bugged me. I did not actually wear it so maybe it would have been fine.



I had a boysenberry mini Soho but sold without using. I just bought the dragon fruit mini Soho to try. Now there's the extra 10% on sale item I'm tempted to get a few more bags. When u are free can u show the dawn Paige and port gramercy? Your pics always show the color much better than mzw stock pics ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

I am having trouble trying to find this section on my phone where my photos are. It brings me to 2014 .


----------



## dcooney4

I saw your notification and was able to get here. It no longer says last .


----------



## ms p

Thank you DC! port royale bedford looks very very pretty wow  after the maintenance tpf navigation seems to be a bit different. I cannot access the app since many months ago. Now I leave this thread open at the last page inside my web browser. How do u find the small gramercy?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Thank you DC! port royale bedford looks very very pretty wow  after the maintenance tpf navigation seems to be a bit different. I cannot access the app since many months ago. Now I leave this thread open at the last page inside my web browser. How do u find the small gramercy?


I bought it for the fall so I have not worn it yet. Size wise though I think it will work well. 
Today a lovely lady offered me her leopard Micro Sutton and I almost bought it. Then really hit as I just received the black Paige.


----------



## ms p

I try not to buy too much at one go  but it's hard .. sometimes I lost track I still have bags on the way/ mail


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dear ladies,

Apologies for jumping-in the middle of your conversation. Thank you for the great points you make about this brand and the generous sale we have just lived.  I have also been enjoying the sale and wonder if these price points we have seen will ever repeat? I recall speaking to MZW customer service about this, they said these prices were a reflection of COVID-19 on their usual sale season.

On another note, since a few months ago, I have grown an appreciation for Bedford nylon....I know... I am so late to the end of the party....
I first bought a Belle backpack, afterwards a Jane, in this sale I bought the Mini Soho Tote in Apple... I wonder if the good old Bedford nylon pieces we see are the last of the last offered?   I am personally not impressed with Bedford-Air.  I think it’s a luck hit or miss.... it all depends on the individual piece you get.   I have seen beautiful pieces people have received.... yet I was not as lucky hence had to return, which is a pain because I live outside the USA.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Apologies for jumping-in the middle of your conversation. Thank you for the great points you make about this brand and the generous sale we have just lived.  I have also been enjoying the sale and wonder if these price points we have seen will ever repeat? I recall speaking to MZW customer service about this, they said these prices were a reflection of COVID-19 on their usual sale season.
> 
> On another note, since a few months ago, I have grown an appreciation for Bedford nylon....I know... I am so late to the end of the party....
> I first bought a Belle backpack, afterwards a Jane, in this sale I bought the Mini Soho Tote in Apple... I wonder if the good old Bedford nylon pieces we see are the last of the last offered?   I am personally not impressed with Bedford-Air.  I think it’s a luck hit or miss.... it all depends on the individual piece you get.   I have seen beautiful pieces people have received.... yet I was not as lucky hence had to return, which is a pain because I live outside the USA.


Welcome to the thread. This is the best sale I have ever seen them do. They do a decent sale twice a year but usually only like 30 percent . I do think we are seeing the end of the old Bedford . That is part of the reason despite not needing another black bag I ordered a black paige . I got lucky and it did not say air. Of course I missed out on a leopard micro Sutton that I wanted ,because I spent to much on the sale this year. I almost bought it anyway , but the package sitting on my desk reminded me to remain sane.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Hi dcooney4, thank you for the warm welcome.  I adored this sale! And have been able to purchase a few items I have had my eye on. Because of my geographical location I was unable to participate in last summer's warehouse sale, which I heard had great discounts too.  When I spoke with MZW CS this last time, I was told Paige and other pleated models on the sale are still in the good old Bedford nylon... inspired on this thread, I investigated the Paige, and bought a Black and Dawn Paige which will arrive soon.  Like you, I also do not need them however, what motivated me were the top notch reviews and the Bedford nylon being phased-out.  I also bought last night the Belle backpack in Dawn...I think it is so elegant and understated.  I will not need more MZW bags in a long long long time...


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi dcooney4, thank you for the warm welcome.  I adored this sale! And have been able to purchase a few items I have had my eye on. Because of my geographical location I was unable to participate in last summer's warehouse sale, which I heard had great discounts too.  When I spoke with MZW CS this last time, I was told Paige and other pleated models on the sale are good old Bedford nylon... inspired on this thread, I investigated the Paige, and bought a Black and Dawn Paige which will arrive soon.  Like you, I also do not need them however, what motivated me were the top notch reviews and the Bedford nylon being phased-out.  I also bought last night the Belle backpack in Dawn...I think it is so elegant and understated.  I will not need more MZW bags in a long long long time...


Let us know your thoughts on everything when it arrives. The warehouse sale was fun but the lines were long and the weather was extremely hot. Not to mention I don't live in the city so a few hours travel time each way. This is a lot easier.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

sooo....I received a Gramercy Satchel in Port, the color is great, and I can see some stitching misalignment which creates an illusion of a dark spot on the bag.  I will return.  I have not been 100% lucky with Bedford Air.   I did buy a Small Gramercy Crossbody in Magnet Leopard which I love.  Today I also received my Small Soho Tote in Green Camo in Old Bedford....it is a very pretty piece, it shines as silk, and the size is nice too.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> sooo....I received a Gramercy Satchel in Port, the color is great, and I can see some stitching misalignment which creates an illusion of a dark spot on the bag.  I will return.  I have not been 100% lucky with Bedford Air.   I did buy a Small Gramercy Crossbody in Magnet Leopard which I love.  Today I also received my Small Soho Tote in Green Camo in Old Bedford....it is a very pretty piece, it shines as silk, and the size is nice too.


That is a shame about the port.  That would annoy me as well. I am glad the soho is good. The magnet leopard looks so cool in pictures. I got the magnet leopard city backpack but it is in the Oxford fabric.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> That is a shame about the port.  That would annoy me as well. I am glad the soho is good. The magnet leopard looks so cool in pictures. I got the magnet leopard city backpack but it is in the Oxford fabric.



Ohh that backpack is soo cool.  You are lucky you managed to find it.  I think Magnet Leopard is an interesting neutral.  I bought the Key Pouch and a long wallet a while ago, and love them.  Magnet Leopard is also rare where I live, so it is one of those few things that give a feeling of exclusivity in my wardrobe.  How are you liking your backpack so far?


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> sooo....I received a Gramercy Satchel in Port, the color is great, and I can see some stitching misalignment which creates an illusion of a dark spot on the bag.  I will return.  I have not been 100% lucky with Bedford Air.   I did buy a Small Gramercy Crossbody in Magnet Leopard which I love.  Today I also received my Small Soho Tote in Green Camo in Old Bedford....it is a very pretty piece, it shines as silk, and the size is nice too.



Welcome to the thread  I think Bedford air is better for small items. I'd choose to return the satchel too. I like the older Bedford bags although it's heavier. The quality is so much better. I can use without care and it'll still look great. Just curious which country are u from?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Hi ms p, thank you for the welcome.  This thread is fabulous.  I agree Bedford nylon is great quality.  I received my two Paige today and I like them.  I specially like the Dawn one.  I saw a review on Paige on You Tube by "Lux Life In The Dog House", and she talks about how she had purchased her Paige second hand.  She describes how the bag was dusty and she could tell had been used plenty by the previous owner.  Anyways, she washed the bag and she shows how it changed to almost new.  It is a great video.  To answer your question, I live in Geneva, Switzerland.

I also received a couple of Soho Totes in Old Bedford and they are wonderful.... I really like them.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> That is a shame about the port.  That would annoy me as well. I am glad the soho is good. The magnet leopard looks so cool in pictures. I got the magnet leopard city backpack but it is in the Oxford fabric.


I have not worn it yet, but I really like it.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi ms p, thank you for the welcome.  This thread is fabulous.  I agree Bedford nylon is great quality.  I received my two Paige today and I like them.  I specially like the Dawn one.  I saw a review on Paige on You Tube by "Lux Life In The Dog House", and she talks about how she had purchased her Paige second hand.  She describes how the bag was dusty and she could tell had been used plenty by the previous owner.  Anyways, she washed the bag and she shows how it changed to almost new.  It is a great video.  To answer your question, I live in Geneva, Switzerland.
> 
> I also received a couple of Soho Totes in Old Bedford and they are wonderful.... I really like them.


Very cool! I have only been to Geneva once . I am however originally from Switzerland but I speak Swiss German not French.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney this is awesome.  I married a Swiss when I lived in USA a few decades ago.  I am originally from South America.  I speak French.


----------



## dcooney4

Just curious what are your thoughts on the new tie dye stuff. I think it looks fun but doesn't work with my wardrobe.


----------



## ms p

Mbuiogva, I'd love to visit Switzerland one day  I'm from Singapore. I bought a dawn Paige from the sale too haha. Plus DC, that's 3 dawn Paige already. 

DC, many of the new items looks fun. Great color too. The Tie dye I think is fun for summer. Personally I don't like it that much.


----------



## LuvNLux

dcooney4 said:


> Just curious what are your thoughts on the new tie dye stuff. I think it looks fun but doesn't work with my wardrobe.



Because it is difficult during Covid times to see these patterns in person before ordering a bigger bag, I recently ordered three pouches to try out a few patterns:  Tropical Palm Tree print Metro, the Indigo Tye Dye in the Sam Cosmetic, and the Mica Cosmetic in the bright yellow & blue Tye Dye.  Out of the three, my favorite is definitely the Tropical Palm.  It is so pretty & vivid in real life.  The Indigo print in a small item is really cute & I do like it a lot, but I’m not sure I would like it in a larger bag.  Surprisingly, I really did not like the yellow & blue in person at all.  This is just my personal opinion, I would also like to hear what others think about it also!


----------



## dcooney4

I find myself constantly reaching for the blush camo Micro Sutton. I was unsure how much use it would get but I needed a summer bag. I really surprised by how much it goes with.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the blue and white tie dye is one you really want to pick in person because of the print the placement of the pattern can make or break the look of the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I think that the blue and white tie dye is one you really want to pick in person because of the print the placement of the pattern can make or break the look of the bag.


I agree!! I am not a tie die girl but I think it looks cute on other’s.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

In general I like blue and white combo....I adore navy blue.......however, imho, tie dye is nice in small accessories rather than a handbag.  I also bought the blush camo small sutton and backpack.  The blush camo print is nice....a fun neutral.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Mbuiogva, I'd love to visit Switzerland one day  I'm from Singapore. I bought a dawn Paige from the sale too haha. Plus DC, that's 3 dawn Paige already.
> 
> DC, many of the new items looks fun. Great color too. The Tie dye I think is fun for summer. Personally I don't like it that much.


 
Ms p,  if you come visit Geneva, let me know.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Paige is nice, especially in navy.  I ordered it in black and navy, and the navy one definitely takes the cake.  There was one in beige and I regret not having bought it during the sale.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Paige is nice, especially in navy.  I ordered it in black and navy, and the navy one definitely takes the cake.  There was one in beige and I regret not having bought it during the sale.


I feel the same way about the dawn paige. I am saving it for the fall, but what a beautiful bag. Yesterday I bought a new with tags rose gold micro Sutton of the second hand market. I hope it looks as lovely as it does in the pictures. I love my blush camo one and wear it often but it doesn't go with all my floral summer tops . I am hoping the rose gold will work well.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I still have not used my Paige....I know I will pull it off sometime in the summer...  The Micro-Sutton is the best.  My first MZW was a Micro-Sutton I bought at the MZW retailer in Geneva a couple of years back.  I remember my joy wearing it and thinking how it had changed my life.   It is soooo light and comfy. When I put it on, I don't take it off....I even drive wearing it...lol....
Whenever I host activities for an association I run, I have it on with my essentials all day....  I hope you like your Micro-Sutton in Rose Gold.  I am using my blush camo Micro-Sutton these days.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I feel the same way about the dawn paige. I am saving it for the fall, but what a beautiful bag. Yesterday I bought a new with tags rose gold micro Sutton of the second hand market. I hope it looks as lovely as it does in the pictures. I love my blush camo one and wear it often but it doesn't go with all my floral summer tops . I am hoping the rose gold will work well.



Please let us know your impressions of the Micro-Sutton in Rose Gold?


----------



## dcooney4

Finally found a magnet leopard micro Sutton.


----------



## ms p

Wow so pretty DC ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Please let us know your impressions of the Micro-Sutton in Rose Gold?


I will . At the moment it is my least favorite. It goes with lots of my clothes though. Once I actually use it I am sure I will feel different.


----------



## estrie

Lost access on the iPhone app, bummer, but at least remembered my password!

Just wanted to share...The Mini Metro Tote Deluxe is the bag I had been waiting for all along. Within minutes of seeing MZW’s email about it I was purchasing neon pink and since my b-day discount code still worked I added the dawn/navy...

I’d purchased the Small Mother’s Day special edition Deluxe Tote with rose interior and like it but it’s larger than the small sutton (my most go-to bag) and we’re not going many places so wasn’t motivated to move bags.

Charter Small Sutton on the left (lovely dark red interior), Neon Pink Small Deluxe Tote on right. Small Sutton will always have a special place in my heart, but hooray pockets!!


----------



## estrie

MBUIOGVA said:


> Paige is nice, especially in navy.  I ordered it in black and navy, and the navy one definitely takes the cake.  There was one in beige and I regret not having bought it during the sale.



Nice! Paige (dawn with gold hardware) was my first MZW for alllll the right reasons. Really glad everyone seemed to get some great things during the awesome sale. To my delight even my mom got herself a small/mini Paige and it seemed the perfect capacity and level of compartments for her. Many items tempted me but I’ve fallen into a peculiar zone of need in terms of weight and size/space (not too much not too little) and I find selling things to be a huge hassle ha.


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> Lost access on the iPhone app, bummer, but at least remembered my password!
> 
> Just wanted to share...The Mini Metro Tote Deluxe is the bag I had been waiting for all along. Within minutes of seeing MZW’s email about it I was purchasing neon pink and since my b-day discount code still worked I added the dawn/navy...
> 
> I’d purchased the Small Mother’s Day special edition Deluxe Tote with rose interior and like it but it’s larger than the small sutton (my most go-to bag) and we’re not going many places so wasn’t motivated to move bags.
> 
> Charter Small Sutton on the left (lovely dark red interior), Neon Pink Small Deluxe Tote on right. Small Sutton will always have a special place in my heart, but hooray pockets!!


The neon pink look awesome ♥️ is it lighter than Small Sutton? But same size/capacity? Congratulations ☺️


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> Nice! Paige (dawn with gold hardware) was my first MZW for alllll the right reasons. Really glad everyone seemed to get some great things during the awesome sale. To my delight even my mom got herself a small/mini Paige and it seemed the perfect capacity and level of compartments for her. Many items tempted me but I’ve fallen into a peculiar zone of need in terms of weight and size/space (not too much not too little) and I find selling things to be a huge hassle ha.


What's your most used bag right now ? I agree selling is a pain.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Lost access on the iPhone app, bummer, but at least remembered my password!
> 
> Just wanted to share...The Mini Metro Tote Deluxe is the bag I had been waiting for all along. Within minutes of seeing MZW’s email about it I was purchasing neon pink and since my b-day discount code still worked I added the dawn/navy...
> 
> I’d purchased the Small Mother’s Day special edition Deluxe Tote with rose interior and like it but it’s larger than the small sutton (my most go-to bag) and we’re not going many places so wasn’t motivated to move bags.
> 
> Charter Small Sutton on the left (lovely dark red interior), Neon Pink Small Deluxe Tote on right. Small Sutton will always have a special place in my heart, but hooray pockets!!


Congrat
s very pretty!


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> The neon pink look awesome ♥ is it lighter than Small Sutton? But same size/capacity? Congratulations ☺



I think it’s a little heavier than Small Sutton, there’s overall more (plastic) zippers, and fabric, but it’s all relatively low impact. About the same capacity, but more organized 

One thing I’m working to get used to is how the top zip closure for the main compartment is on a lot of extra fabric! I guess this is for the tote aspect, if you have something bigger sticking up out of the bag a few inches, you could still zip up over that. I usually leave my suttons at least half open. This deluxe tote zipper fabric situation makes zipping a two handed endeavor, and when it’s open the fabric covers all the standard inner pockets.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> What's your most used bag right now ? I agree selling is a pain.



For really brief excursions out I’d use the micro Sutton. Otherwise if snacks and/or bottle of water is needed I’ve been living in that Charter Small Sutton since dropping the work commute (for which I use a backpack and Crosby crossbody). The deluxe metro will make having the usual stuff + snacks + hand sanitizer + now gloves and masks easier to sort through!

Are you trying out all your new stuff? Have they arrived yet?


----------



## estrie

One more on the zipper flap fabric. It made more sense once I looked at it on the small deluxe tote. It allows the bag to fill to capacity, with its sides pushed out, and be zipped, the roof of the bag so to speak. Issue with the small is that the capacity isn’t as large, but the flap fabric is the same depth. Literally, zipper to zipper (one side) is 4 inches on both bags when obviously the bags are not the same size, so it’s just a bunch of extra fabric on the small, draping down into the bag. Oh MZ Wallace.


----------



## ms p

Thanks Estrie for the details for the mini metro deluxe  the flap is really a metro thing. I almost forgot all about this. I used to really dislike the flap but realized it can be useful - allow the bag to be used as an open tote style without showing zipper + allow max capacity when stuffing to area near the zipper. 

I haven't really use any of the new purchase. Only the travel Frankie. Too many new bags from local Facebook live seller. There's this weave mini backpack/ crossbody that I really like currently


----------



## ms p

Did anyone received the mzw rewards point email? I wonder did I missed it or there's delay or I got the redemption period wrong.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Did anyone received the mzw rewards point email? I wonder did I missed it or there's delay or I got the redemption period wrong.


Hi Ms. P,   
Are international shoppers eligible for MZW Rewards?


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi Ms. P,
> Are international shoppers eligible for MZW Rewards?



I buy and ship to USA address also depend on the promotion haha. If u check your account and there's point then maybe it's available.. but not sure how u can use it.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Did anyone received the mzw rewards point email? I wonder did I missed it or there's delay or I got the redemption period wrong.


I think it is august. I can't decide what I want to put my points towards. 
I just saw a you tube on a backpack I have up for sale because I finally found the micro sutton in that fabric. I have a reasonable but not great offer on it . Now I am wondering should I keep it, though I have not used it at all this summer. I have another few hours to think it over before the offer expires.


----------



## ms p

If unsure I'll say wait. But I'm impatient usually I'll just sell. I did regret sometimes for selling for so little. But usually I don't look back. There are just too many bags in my closet.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> If unsure I'll say wait. But I'm impatient usually I'll just sell. I did regret sometimes for selling for so little. But usually I don't look back. There are just too many bags in my closet.


I decided to sell. I still have other backpacks . I had to go to the Post Office anyway for something else, so now it is gone.


----------



## CoachMaven

meluvs2shop said:


> I have the Micro Sutton crossbody in grey snake and it’s surprisingly versatile and holds far more than I thought. I love it.


Is this print as great in person as it looks online?
I just ordered the small Sutton in the grey snake print and it is due to arrive in several days.


----------



## meluvs2shop

CoachMaven said:


> Is this print as great in person as it looks online?
> I just ordered the small Sutton in the grey snake print and it is due to arrive in several days.



I love it! So versatile too. Let me know your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## CoachMaven

meluvs2shop said:


> I love it! So versatile too. Let me know your thoughts when you get it.


I will, thank you! I don't see as much love for the snake print as I do for others, but it just seemed to be the best print option for me based on my wardrobe. Hoping its love at first sight.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I will, thank you! I don't see as much love for the snake print as I do for others, but it just seemed to be the best print option for me based on my wardrobe. Hoping its love at first sight.


I have not seen it in  person, but I was very tempted by it. I think it is a fun print and at the same time very wearable and not over the top.


----------



## CoachMaven

dcooney4 said:


> I have not seen it in  person, but I was very tempted by it. I think it is a fun print and at the same time very wearable and not over the top.


I got it today, and I absolutely love it!


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I got it today, and I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4795433


It really is so pretty. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday , I tried my rose gold micro sutton. The color works well with my wardrobe but it is not my favorite of my micro suttons.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday , I tried my rose gold micro sutton. The color works well with my wardrobe but it is not my favorite of my micro suttons.


Is it the texture or just the color ?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Is it the texture or just the color ?


I think it is the color that was bugging me. It feels the same as my steel mini metro I loved but sold because I got tired of hand carry only. I am not much of a pink person. I have worn it twice now and I am starting to like it more. I guess I always thought as pink as a super girlie color, though I will wear a soft pink tee shirt to give my face some color.   Blues tend to be more my thing. Do you have colors that you prefer over others?


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I got it today, and I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4795433


I hope you are enjoying your bag. I love the look of it and kind of regret not getting the micro sutton in this print.


----------



## CoachMaven

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you are enjoying your bag. I love the look of it and kind of regret not getting the micro sutton in this print.


It looks like they have this print in the micro sutton on Bloomingdale's site. I am really liking this bag a lot, thank you.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I think it is the color that was bugging me. It feels the same as my steel mini metro I loved but sold because I got tired of hand carry only. I am not much of a pink person. I have worn it twice now and I am starting to like it more. I guess I always thought as pink as a super girlie color, though I will wear a soft pink tee shirt to give my face some color.   Blues tend to be more my thing. Do you have colors that you prefer over others?


Black and grey is my fav. Sometimes I get into the "need" a red or green or purple etc mood. But I always go back to black and grey haha.

I like metallic in pics but on myself after using a few times I always sell it.


----------



## dcooney4

Of course today I finally decided to put my points towards a magnet small sutton and they are all sold out.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Of course today I finally decided to put my points towards a magnet small sutton and they are all sold out.



I realize this bag always sells out when we are redeeming points


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachMaven said:


> I got it today, and I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4795433


That's a really nice looking pattern!


----------



## dcooney4

I broke down and ordered the mini metro deluxe. I ordered black for the coming season  because it has a lighter lining than the dawn does. I hope it will be love.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I broke down and ordered the mini metro deluxe. I ordered black for the coming season  because it has a lighter lining than the dawn does. I hope it will be love.



That's what I was considering too  congrats keep us posted!


----------



## furbaby119

dcooney4 said:


> I broke down and ordered the mini metro deluxe. I ordered black for the coming season  because it has a lighter lining than the dawn does. I hope it will be love.


I just got the exact same bag this week. I had the regular mini tote but the exterior pockets on the deluxe called out to me. I always go back to the black bags. You will love it-hope they come out with a nice taupe color


----------



## dcooney4

The mini metro deluxe came. I like the outside pockets and think it can work. Not sure about the main compartment flaps. I will see when I use it. It is still to hot for me to wear black so  will wait a bit to test it out.


----------



## CoachMaven

IntheOcean said:


> That's a really nice looking pattern!


Thanks, I'm still using it!!


----------



## dcooney4

Ended up switching the new mini for the small Sutton in magnet as it finally came back in stock. I love the look of the magnet and I can wear it now and in the winter. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## furbaby119

Really don’t like the new quilted pattern they came out with-just looks drab and old looking! Really hope they come out with a nice taupe or brown for fall


----------



## dcooney4

furbaby119 said:


> Really don’t like the new quilted pattern they came out with-just looks drab and old looking! Really hope they come out with a nice taupe or brown for fall


It is a bit to busy for me. I decided to go with something that is been around for a long time and know it will work for. Magnet Small Sutton came yesterday and I held it up to all my fall/ winter jackets and coats and it went well with them all. As far as prints go I still have the magnet leopard micro Sutton that will go with a lot then too.


----------



## ms p

Agree new print too busy for me too.

I saw the magnet small Sutton is back I stock  hoping to see magnet mini (or small) metro deluxe release before point expire.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dear ones,

Any thoughts on the Dawn Gramercy Crossbody with the red and blue strap?    I have been wanting it since it came out and ordered it with my points.  Any thoughts ladies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> It is a bit to busy for me. I decided to go with something that is been around for a long time and know it will work for. Magnet Small Sutton came yesterday and I held it up to all my fall/ winter jackets and coats and it went well with them all. As far as prints go I still have the magnet leopard micro Sutton that will go with a lot then too.


I think the Small Sutton in Magnet is a classic.  There is a picture of SJP wearing it, and it’s so beautiful on her.   I think you can’t go wrong with it.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dear ones,
> 
> Any thoughts on the Dawn Gramercy Crossbody with the red and blue strap?    I have been wanting it since it came out and ordered it with my points.  Any thoughts ladies would be greatly appreciated.


I have never seen it in real life. I have the small gramercy in Port but I bought for the fall so I have not worn it yet. I do like the look of it. My only thought is measure what you need to carry so you know if it is big enough. I think it looks very cute. I like that it has the wristlet strap with it too.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Agree new print too busy for me too.
> 
> I saw the magnet small Sutton is back I stock  hoping to see magnet mini (or small) metro deluxe release before point expire.


Indeed a Small MT Deluxe in Magnet sounds like a great idea. 

I like how the Small MT Deluxe has the side pockets on the inside seams, like the Mini Soho Tote.   I did not manage to score a Mini Soho Tote in the Black old Bedford nylon....  hence I am tempted to get at some point the Small MT Deluxe in Black instead....   deep in my heart I am hoping to find a Mini Soho Tote in Black old Bedford from someone.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I have never seen it in real life. I have the small gramercy in Port but I bought for the fall so I have not worn it yet. I do like the look of it. My only thought is measure what you need to carry so you know if it is big enough. I think it looks very cute. I like that it has the wristlet strap with it too.



I have the Small Gramercy in Magnet Leopard, and I truly love it!  There is no puckering etc.   I do feel at times I need more space and this is what made me pull the trigger for the Dawn Gramercy with the blue/red strap.  I also like the White/Black combo on the Gramercy bag, however I am not yet that brave to buy a white bag....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I have the Small Gramercy in Magnet Leopard, and I truly love it!  There is no puckering etc.   I do feel at times I need more space and this is what made me pull the trigger for the Dawn Gramercy with the blue/red strap.  I also like the White/Black combo on the Gramercy bag, however I am not yet that brave to buy a white bag....


Please take pictures when it arrives. It is really something I would consider myself.


----------



## dcooney4

I can’t stop wearing this little bag. It is so easy to use. Which bag do you keep going back to?


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> The mini metro deluxe came. I like the outside pockets and think it can work. Not sure about the main compartment flaps. I will see when I use it. It is still to hot for me to wear black so  will wait a bit to test it out.



ms p’s reminder about the flaps being a Metro thing was helpful, I only have one Metro (medium) that we use as a weekend bag so the flaps are pretty essential there. Still not used to the extra on the mini deluxe but it’s been manageable


----------



## estrie

View attachment 4784760

[/QUOTE]


dcooney4 said:


> I can’t stop wearing this little bag. It is so easy to use. Which bag do you keep going back to?
> 
> View attachment 4829341



Lovely!! Especially like the pairing with your Birkenstock’s 

I’ve just been hanging out in the mini metro deluxe lately... But Suttons of various sizes are consistent go-tos! And Crosby Crossbody was just a very nice function for me. Does anyone remember the Crosby Crossbody coming in some bright pink color?

I also snagged a Gina early summer (like thishttps://www.nordstrom.com/s/mz-wallace-gina-flannel-crossbody-bag/3558290) that I look forward to using at some point. When Gina originally came out I got a black with metallic trim that I soon gifted to a friend, but it was a perfect bag to pack in suit case to walk around town with.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I am loving my Gramercy crossbody in Dawn.  It’s super easy to wear.  I am here wearing it in the bus.    I am wearing beige and black and my Gramercy crossbody in Dawn....lol...


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> View attachment 4784760




Lovely!! Especially like the pairing with your Birkenstock’s 

I’ve just been hanging out in the mini metro deluxe lately... But Suttons of various sizes are consistent go-tos! And Crosby Crossbody was just a very nice function for me. Does anyone remember the Crosby Crossbody coming in some bright pink color?

I also snagged a Gina early summer (like thishttps://www.nordstrom.com/s/mz-wallace-gina-flannel-crossbody-bag/3558290) that I look forward to using at some point. When Gina originally came out I got a black with metallic trim that I soon gifted to a friend, but it was a perfect bag to pack in suit case to walk around town with.
[/QUOTE]



I don't remember crosby crossbody in pink but I could be wrong.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I am loving my Gramercy crossbody in Dawn.  It’s super easy to wear.  I am here wearing it in the bus.    I am wearing beige and black and my Gramercy crossbody in Dawn....lol...
> 
> View attachment 4830377


Wow that looks great. The stitching looks nice and even too. I love the colorful strap.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Wow that looks great. The stitching looks nice and even too. I love the colorful strap.


I like it!  It fits everything I need and a bit more, in an organized- compartmentalized way....  This bag has been my buddy these days.   I have worn it non-stop even when it doesn’t match my outfit...lol... The stitching is nice too.  Mine does not pucker either.   Now the question is:   How am I going to wear the zillion other bags I own, when I cannot put this one down?


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t switched from my magnet leopard mini Sutton since I got it. I saw the new burgundy dawn color block today. I normally hate color block but I loved this combo, perfect for fall.


----------



## jayjay77

Finally got the small Crosby. I will likely just use two of the straps. So far love it!


----------



## dcooney4

I bought a few bags during the sale. Some I have yet to use. I bought them because normally I wear a lot of blue and black in the fall. I ended up buying some olive colored pants and green camo and now I have more green because the camo joggers I got from Athleta were so comfortable. I wonder if once this covid time is over will I go back to wear more of my other clothes. Do you find your style has changed during this time?


----------



## dcooney4

Decided to switch it up and cut the tag off this cutie. I need to use all my bags. Either I use them or loose them.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to switch it up and cut the tag off this cutie. I need to use all my bags. Either I use them or loose them.
> 
> View attachment 4854119


The Micro Sutton in Magnet Leopard is pretty.     I regret not having bought this one.  This pattern is a nice neutral.  The thing with this bag is that at this point in time it’s a rare one to come by.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> The Micro Sutton in Magnet Leopard is pretty.     I regret not having bought this one.  This pattern is a nice neutral.  The thing with this bag is that at this point in time it’s a rare one to come by.


I missed it on the sale then searched everywhere for a new one. Got finally off posh.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

You did well to get it!   It looks brand new.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> You did well to get it!   It looks brand new.


The tags were still on it.


----------



## ms p

What's everyone view of Bowery?


----------



## ms p

Just went through mzw FB album. Didn't realize they store the older pics there. I manage to pin down when I start to buy mzw by going through the album. For me it's 2012. What about you?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> What's everyone view of Bowery?


I like the look of the Crossbody but I have to much black and the blue leopard won’t go with my wardrobe.


----------



## diamondsky2021

yes i agree


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> What's everyone view of Bowery?



I like it, especially in the Blue Leopard.   I managed to buy the Large Bowery Crossbody in BL, as it sold out so fast!  I am exited about this bag.  I wasn’t planning to buy anything, yet here I went!


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I like it, especially in the Blue Leopard.   I managed to buy the Large Bowery Crossbody in BL, as it sold out so fast!  I am exited about this bag.  I wasn’t planning to buy anything, yet here I went!



Yeah for u  the snake metro cross body is also sold out. Everyone is getting ready for AW 

Hoping for more release before point expire.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I finally decided to try the port small Gramercy crossbody I have. I loaded it to make sure my things fit and then cut off the tags. Boy I am I glad I did. The bag was so comfortable but in the sun it had a gorgeous sheen I didn't even notice in the house. So much prettier then I expected. To think I almost put it up for sale  before trying it . It would have been so stupid. 
  I have been using a lot of bags from a different brand and thought I should get rid of a few that aren't getting worn. Now I am determined to at least try them before I move them on , if I am the least bit unsure.


----------



## ms p

Port is gorgeous DC . I'm the considering buy something from edu but I should use my point first.  Not sure should I order the Bowery or s.sutton/ mini metro tote with my point. My mzw love is actually Bedford 

I was also off mzw for a few months but recently decided I still like it most (the old Bedford). What is the name of the other brand u are looking at?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

MBUIOGVA said:


> I like it, especially in the Blue Leopard.   I managed to buy the Large Bowery Crossbody in BL, as it sold out so fast!  I am exited about this bag.  I wasn’t planning to buy anything, yet here I went!



I received the Bowery Crossbody, and I am sending it back.   It is smaller than I had anticipated.   My perfect bag size is the Gramercy Crossbody.

I am eyeing the Bucket Bag. Would any of you have any thoughts or feedback on this bag you wish to share please?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Port is gorgeous DC . I'm the considering buy something from edu but I should use my point first.  Not sure should I order the Bowery or s.sutton/ mini metro tote with my point. My mzw love is actually Bedford
> 
> I was also off mzw for a few months but recently decided I still like it most (the old Bedford). What is the name of the other brand u are looking at?


Portland Leather Goods  have Crossbody totes that I really like. I had bought a Veracord organizer for a mini soho and then popped it in the Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody tote. They are Leather and reasonably priced. I started a thread here in the handbag purses section.


----------



## furbaby119

I have the black drawstring metro. It is a great bag-holds plenty of stuff. Has outer zip pocket which is handy. Handles are thinner then metro handles and very comfortable. Never used as crossbody because I feel it’s too large (don’t like look). Very nice bag and a little different than the usual shapes.


----------



## furbaby119

MBUIOGVA said:


> I received the Bowery Crossbody, and I am sending it back.   It is smaller than I had anticipated.   My perfect bag size is the Gramercy Crossbody.
> 
> I am eyeing the Bucket Bag. Would any of you have any thoughts or feedback on this bag you wish to share please?


Put small review below hope it helps


----------



## furbaby119

furbaby119 said:


> Put small review below hope it helps


Sorry I stink at this-put somewhere close in thread lol


----------



## dcooney4

Finally used my Port small gramercy! I don’t know what to took me so long. I really like it.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

furbaby119 said:


> I have the black drawstring metro. It is a great bag-holds plenty of stuff. Has outer zip pocket which is handy. Handles are thinner then metro handles and very comfortable. Never used as crossbody because I feel it’s too large (don’t like look). Very nice bag and a little different than the usual shapes.



Thank you Furbaby for the review of the bucket bag.  I learned there is a sale coming up soon so I am going to wait and see what is available.  I have seen in the past their sales inventory including more styles than their current offering.  I want to see if they still have a few Old Bedford styles to sell.


----------



## dcooney4

I hope that when they do the november sale they have a few bedford bags left over. There are non on the site now.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone seen the new tin in person?


----------



## Reba

Been such a long time since I have posted here!  I am not thrilled with the direction MZ Wallace seems to be taking. I am a Bedford girl, and, miss the pleated styles. I also became a fan of the Mini Soho this year, but, all the colors I have are the original Bedford fabric.., not Bedford Air.  It now seems that maybe Soho line is gone too.., even in newer fabrics. Ugh. I long for the ”old” MZ days...


----------



## Reba

MBUIOGVA said:


> sooo....I received a Gramercy Satchel in Port, the color is great, and I can see some stitching misalignment which creates an illusion of a dark spot on the bag.  I will return.  I have not been 100% lucky with Bedford Air.   I did buy a Small Gramercy Crossbody in Magnet Leopard which I love.  Today I also received my Small Soho Tote in Green Camo in Old Bedford....it is a very pretty piece, it shines as silk, and the size is nice too.


There is something about the old Bedford in the Green Camo.., such a silky sheen. I have in mini soho...trying to not buy the small I saw for sale.., but, the fabric is to die for...


----------



## vsterling

When will the November sale be? Just bought a dawn small max today.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you Furbaby for the review of the bucket bag.  I learned there is a sale coming up soon so I am going to wait and see what is available.  I have seen in the past their sales inventory including more styles than their current offering.  I want to see if they still have a few Old Bedford styles to sell.



Me too waiting to see any traditional Bedford bags available in the upcoming sale.

I just used dragon fruit mini Soho and I really like it. I had a boysenberry and I sold it without use (I don't know what I was thinking).


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Been such a long time since I have posted here!  I am not thrilled with the direction MZ Wallace seems to be taking. I am a Bedford girl, and, miss the pleated styles. I also became a fan of the Mini Soho this year, but, all the colors I have are the original Bedford fabric.., not Bedford Air.  It now seems that maybe Soho line is gone too.., even in newer fabrics. Ugh. I long for the ”old” MZ days...



Good to see u


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Me too waiting to see any traditional Bedford bags available in the upcoming sale.
> 
> I just used dragon fruit mini Soho and I really like it. I had a boysenberry and I sold it without use (I don't know what I was thinking).
> 
> View attachment 4897257


I bought one Mini during Spring Sale.., didn’t think I would like. Now have 5,  lol..


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Me too waiting to see any traditional Bedford bags available in the upcoming sale.
> 
> I just used dragon fruit mini Soho and I really like it. I had a boysenberry and I sold it without use (I don't know what I was thinking).
> 
> View attachment 4897257


If you like a bit of structure in your bag.., dcooney and I have this insert. Fits perfectly in Mini Soho. Adds a bit of structure and extra organization. Amazon screenshot of product...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> If you like a bit of structure in your bag.., dcooney and I have this insert. Fits perfectly in Mini Soho. Adds a bit of structure and extra organization. Amazon screenshot of product...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897443


I have like five of these inserts now so I can leave them in the bags I use them in .


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> If you like a bit of structure in your bag.., dcooney and I have this insert. Fits perfectly in Mini Soho. Adds a bit of structure and extra organization. Amazon screenshot of product...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897443



Noted thanks will keep in mind  the number of existing pockets fit my stuff perfectly. The main section is really empty for me. I actually fit in my breakfast to work inside the bag. Just 2 days ago it also carried my shoes/ flats perfectly. I think the bag is so sleek and pleat-less it's also very light. 

Which 5 do u own?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have like five of these inserts now so I can leave them in the bags I use them in .


Same or different size ?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Noted thanks will keep in mind  the number of existing pockets fit my stuff perfectly. The main section is really empty for me. I actually fit in my breakfast to work inside the bag. Just 2 days ago it also carried my shoes/ flats perfectly. I think the bag is so sleek and pleat-less it's also very light.
> 
> Which 5 do u own?


I have Dragonfruit, Green Camo, Black w/gold hw, Apple and Dazzle. All are original Bedford.  Apple and Dragonfruit were from MZ direct and the others were new from Posh and FB member. Lucked out; good discounts on all...


----------



## ms p

Wow Reba that's really awesome. I wanted green camo and black but waited too long. So bought dragon fruit. Which turnout to be a fun color


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Same or different size ?


Same size but I don't use them in Mz bags.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Wow Reba that's really awesome. I wanted green camo and black but waited too long. So bought dragon fruit. Which turnout to be a fun color


I bought this charm to Winteriize my Dragon Fruit..lol


----------



## Reba

Ms P, maybe they will find some Small Soho stash and have in the upcoming Sale...


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ms P, maybe they will find some Small Soho stash and have in the upcoming Sale...


That will be nice


----------



## jill39

I am debating between the crazy quilt and the tie dye micro sutton?  Are they too busy?  Does anyone have them?


----------



## dcooney4

jill39 said:


> I am debating between the crazy quilt and the tie dye micro sutton?  Are they too busy?  Does anyone have them?


I don't have either but [people seem quite happy with the crazy quilt. It seems it goes really well with all the fall colors. I haven't heard much about tie dye anymore. I personally am not a fan of very busy prints unless I see them in person and I know they will work with my wardrobe.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I wore my Paige that bought months ago for the first time. I couldn't figure out why didn't want to wear it. I know the bag works for me. I have decided no bag can sit in my closet unworn with tags and wrapping still on. So yesterday I pulled both of my new paiges decided I like the dawn a bit more and wore it. I forgot how pretty it would be. The only thing that bugged me was there are almost to many pockets and kept miss placing things. I had forgotten what a beautiful sheen the bedford fabric has. Have you ever taken a forgotten bag out of the closet and fallen back in love?


----------



## ms p

Jill39 I don't have either too. I'm usually not a print bag person. I like the yellow tie dye but it's so summary. Probably doesn't wear well on winter. The blue tie dye look more classic to me and I think if u are looking for a all year round print this can be the one. The crazy quilt is too busy for me. 

DC, all the time. When my closet is getting pack I just sell whatever bag I can sell. But now that Bedford is going to be gone, I think keeping them is a better idea. I always fall back in love when I use it.


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I wore my Paige that bought months ago for the first time. I couldn't figure out why didn't want to wear it. I know the bag works for me. I have decided no bag can sit in my closet unworn with tags and wrapping still on. So yesterday I pulled both of my new paiges decided I like the dawn a bit more and wore it. I forgot how pretty it would be. The only thing that bugged me was there are almost to many pockets and kept miss placing things. I had forgotten what a beautiful sheen the bedford fabric has. Have you ever taken a forgotten bag out of the closet and fallen back in love?


I get into mini ruts with styles., then when going back to old favorites...I wonder why I don’t just mix styles all the time...


----------



## Reba

What does everyone think of new?  I am not in love...  the small Sutton in stars ⭐️ is cute; although I think I like older star patterns better


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> What does everyone think of new?  I am not in love...  the small Sutton in stars ⭐️ is cute; although I think I like older star patterns better


I am not a big gold person but I do like the star pattern on the small Sutton.


----------



## ms p

Saw someone post a pic of the gold star small Sutton. It looks beautiful to me. Maybe cos I like black with gold combo. The red interior is also a nice touch. I'm tempted. But how many black bags does one need ... I already have the black mini metro deluxe + Oxford tend to snag after use for me.


----------



## ms p

Maybe this is a sign haha


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw the new copper color and the brown snake IRL yesterday while making a return at nordies. I was not a fan of the copper it’s too orange for me. I liked the brown snake more IRL than in pictures online, I think the leather accents with patina will make it even better. I was hoping to see tin but no such luck. I did get to see the micro metro crossbody and really like it the perfect covid bag just big enough for your essentials. Now I just have to wait for the right color.


----------



## ms p

Sale is up anyone getting anything?


----------



## pixiejenna

ms p said:


> Sale is up anyone getting anything?



were you emailed a code? I don’t see a sale on their website.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> were you emailed a code? I don’t see a sale on their website.


There was an email.


----------



## dcooney4

I ordered the downtown tribecca and small abbey.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sale is up anyone getting anything?


Did you get something?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Did you get something?



So many items is sold out already. Tribeca downtown looks nice. You have one previously?

I order the black mini Soho. I think it might be Bedford air we'll see. I like a few more items but stop myself - magnet small Crosby, black Marlena, dune Tribeca ...


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> So many items is sold out already. Tribeca downtown looks nice. You have one previously?
> 
> I order the black mini Soho. I think it might be Bedford air we'll see. I like a few more items but stop myself - magnet small Crosby, black Marlena, dune Tribeca ...


I think you will like the mini soho . Reba has quite a few of them and really enjoys them. I had bought a tribecca at the last sale but it came damaged so they let me exchange it. I hope this one comes intact. I love the grove color.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I think you will like the mini soho . Reba has quite a few of them and really enjoys them. I had bought a tribecca at the last sale but it came damaged so they let me exchange it. I hope this one comes intact. I love the grove color.



Is the Tribeca downtown like Mia ?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Is the Tribeca downtown like Mia ?


Similar in shape but comes with three different straps and no pleats . The grove is the old Bedford fabric.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Sale is up anyone getting anything?


I ordered Small Abbey Tote.., but, Sale didn’t go through for some reason. I am wondering if cash balance PayPal transactions are slower than CreditCard?  Oh well. I scored a beautiful Damask Baby Jane later on Poshmark.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> I ordered Small Abbey Tote.., but, Sale didn’t go through for some reason. I am wondering if cash balance PayPal transactions are slower than CreditCard?  Oh well. I scored a beautiful Damask Baby Jane later on Poshmark.



I had problem checking out via mobile phone. I used a desktop pc and it was all ok.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I had problem checking out via mobile phone. I used a desktop pc and it was all ok.


I had not thought about it but I was not on my phone either when I was ordering.


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I ordered Small Abbey Tote.., but, Sale didn’t go through for some reason. I am wondering if cash balance PayPal transactions are slower than CreditCard?  Oh well. I scored a beautiful Damask Baby Jane later on Poshmark.


The damask baby jane is gorgeous. I jumped on things so quick because I thought they would sell out. I think I might have liked the Fulton messenger over the tribecca downtown but didn't see it before I placed the tribecca order . I only saw it when I went back in a moment later. I always loved the color grove so I hope I love the tribecca shape. They should arrive today so fingers crossed.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I had problem checking out via mobile phone. I used a desktop pc and it was all ok.


I was on iPad;..., don’t know why device matters...


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> I was on iPad;..., don’t know why device matters...


I don’t either. Just trying to figure out why the glitch occurred.


----------



## ms p

I got my gold star ⭐ the interior is a much darker red


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> The damask baby jane is gorgeous. I jumped on things so quick because I thought they would sell out. I think I might have liked the Fulton messenger over the tribecca downtown but didn't see it before I placed the tribecca order . I only saw it when I went back in a moment later. I always loved the color grove so I hope I love the tribecca shape. They should arrive today so fingers crossed.


I saw someone posted a pic of Tribeca downtown grove it's so pretty  hope u will receive it today


----------



## Reba

Do yo


ms p said:


> I got my gold star ⭐ the interior is a much darker red
> 
> View attachment 4906616
> 
> View attachment 4906633
> 
> View attachment 4906618


Do you ❤️ love?


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Do yo
> 
> Do you ❤️ love?



I do   I like the black with gold and a variety of subtle stars/ print. It'll be better if the interior is the usual bright red. I wasn't expecting a darker red. 

I seriously have a lot of bags now. Especially black


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I purchased the Bowery Backpack in Black.... I am sending it back.   The stitching and finish is not at par to what I usually get from MZW.  There were tiny white spots as well in a couple of tiny places.  I easily cleaned them with a damp cloth, however I did not have a good feeling doing it.   I observed the nylon catching lint easily as well.  What a disappointment!!  I had gotten mentally ready and exited about this piece.....   The design is top notch, the compartments and organization is superb, the nylon is soft and squishy....  yet the negatives outweighed the pluses.  

I purchased a couple Soho, Crosby and Tribeca from the sale.   I am happy with the Soho in old Bedford nylon.   The Bedford Air Mini Soho is sitting out, stuffed in plastic, in hopes of getting it unwrinkled and in shape.   The Crosby backpack is an addition in another color to my current collection of Crosby backpacks so no issues here.  The Micro Tribecas are on their way to me.   They are my firsts, and they have good reviews so I am exited!!!

What did you guys get from the sale?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I got my gold star ⭐ the interior is a much darker red
> 
> View attachment 4906616
> 
> View attachment 4906633
> 
> View attachment 4906618


The red is darker than expected but I don't see any issues with the star fabric on yours. Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I purchased the Bowery Backpack in Black.... I am sending it back.   The stitching and finish is not at par to what I usually get from MZW.  There were tiny white spots as well in a couple of tiny places.  I easily cleaned them with a damp cloth, however I did not have a good feeling doing it.   I observed the nylon catching lint easily as well.  What a disappointment!!  I had gotten mentally ready and exited about this piece.....   The design is top notch, the compartments and organization is superb, the nylon is soft and squishy....  yet the negatives outweighed the pluses.
> 
> I purchased a couple Soho, Crosby and Tribeca from the sale.   I am happy with the Soho in old Bedford nylon.   The Bedford Air Mini Soho is sitting out, stuffed in plastic, in hopes of getting it unwrinkled and in shape.   The Crosby backpack is an addition in another color to my current collection of Crosby backpacks so no issues here.  The Micro Tribecas are on their way to me.   They are my firsts, and they have good reviews so I am exited!!!
> 
> What did you guys get from the sale?


I have not bought anything from them since summer and then I went a bit nuts. Hubby is getting me black small Abbey tote and Grove downtown tribecca. Then I ordered myself the Micro tribecca in black and the Marlena in black. I was suddenly panicked that this will be the last time I can get new bags in the old bedford. I have been selling some new styles to make room.


----------



## dcooney4

All of the styles I bought were ones I have not tried before. I hope I love them all.


----------



## ms p

Here's Bedford air black mini Soho. It's softer and the base lays flat easily. For the sale price I'm actually happy with it  I can use it without care and won't feel bad when caught in thunderstorms or going rough with it.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have not bought anything from them since summer and then I went a bit nuts. Hubby is getting me black small Abbey tote and Grove downtown tribecca. Then I ordered myself the Micro tribecca in black and the Marlena in black. I was suddenly panicked that this will be the last time I can get new bags in the old bedford. I have been selling some new styles to make room.



That's was me during last sale. I know what u mean about fear of no more original Bedford.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> All of the styles I bought were ones I have not tried before. I hope I love them all.



All good choices. I need to stop myself from going back to order some more.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> The red is darker than expected but I don't see any issues with the star fabric on yours. Congrats and wear it in good health!



Thanks i'm glad too after reading some gals post. And now the bag is sold out. Return will be really difficult for me.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I purchased the Bowery Backpack in Black.... I am sending it back.   The stitching and finish is not at par to what I usually get from MZW.  There were tiny white spots as well in a couple of tiny places.  I easily cleaned them with a damp cloth, however I did not have a good feeling doing it.   I observed the nylon catching lint easily as well.  What a disappointment!!  I had gotten mentally ready and exited about this piece.....   The design is top notch, the compartments and organization is superb, the nylon is soft and squishy....  yet the negatives outweighed the pluses.
> 
> I purchased a couple Soho, Crosby and Tribeca from the sale.   I am happy with the Soho in old Bedford nylon.   The Bedford Air Mini Soho is sitting out, stuffed in plastic, in hopes of getting it unwrinkled and in shape.   The Crosby backpack is an addition in another color to my current collection of Crosby backpacks so no issues here.  The Micro Tribecas are on their way to me.   They are my firsts, and they have good reviews so I am exited!!!
> 
> What did you guys get from the sale?



I didn't get anything from the Bowery line. I was tempted to try the large sling but it's all sold out. The material on Bowery and beford air does it feel the same to u? Sorry to hear about the Bowery BP. 

So far from sale I just get the black mini Soho. But I did buy a few more mzw these 2 months.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I didn't get anything from the Bowery line. I was tempted to try the large sling but it's all sold out. The material on Bowery and beford air does it feel the same to u? Sorry to hear about the Bowery BP.
> 
> So far from sale I just get the black mini Soho. But I did buy a few more mzw these 2 months.



Hi ms p,  The nylon of the Bowery line feels soft and friendly to the touch.   I bought the Large Bowery Crossbody in Blue Leopard, and thought it was nice, however the size of the bag was not big enough for me, so I returned.

Your Mini Soho Totes are cute.   What do you think of them?   What other bags did you buy prior to the sale besides the Star print one?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I have not bought anything from them since summer and then I went a bit nuts. Hubby is getting me black small Abbey tote and Grove downtown tribecca. Then I ordered myself the Micro tribecca in black and the Marlena in black. I was suddenly panicked that this will be the


dcooney4 said:


> I have not bought anything from them since summer and then I went a bit nuts. Hubby is getting me black small Abbey tote and Grove downtown tribecca. Then I ordered myself the Micro tribecca in black and the Marlena in black. I was suddenly panicked that this will be the last time I can get new bags in the old bedford. I have been selling some new styles to make room.



Sounds like you got a nice collection of old Bedfords.  Good for you.  I love the feeling of buying quality bags for less.   I tend to buy during sales because of the great prices.   This time around I am also exited for the Old Bedfords I managed to get.

This sale is a bit scarce compared to the last one.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> All of the styles I bought were ones I have not tried before. I hope I love them all.


 Yes!   Please tell us your thoughts when you use them....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi ms p,  The nylon of the Bowery line feels soft and friendly to the touch.   I bought the Large Bowery Crossbody in Blue Leopard, and thought it was nice, however the size of the bag was not big enough for me, so I returned.
> 
> Your Mini Soho Totes are cute.   What do you think of them?   What other bags did you buy prior to the sale besides the Star print one?



The mini Soho fits a lot. I can throw in my breakfast too when I go to work. I especially like the exterior pockets and main zip closure. I think it's a great bag for the sale price. Classic shape/ style for all ages. 

Prior to the sale I also got the black mini metro tote deluxe and fog/magnet mini Soho (bedford air). So this 1-2 month I've bought 4 mzw already. the sale is not helping I want some more oh gosh


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Here's Bedford air black mini Soho. It's softer and the base lays flat easily. For the sale price I'm actually happy with it  I can use it without care and won't feel bad when caught in thunderstorms or going rough with it.
> 
> View attachment 4907601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907605


Wow it is very pretty! The stitching looks nice a smooth. I am so happy for you.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I have not bought anything from them since summer and then I went a bit nuts. Hubby is getting me black small Abbey tote and Grove downtown tribecca. Then I ordered myself the Micro tribecca in black and the Marlena in black. I was suddenly panicked that this will be the
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a nice collection of old Bedfords.  Good for you.  I love the feeling of buying quality bags for less.   I tend to buy during sales because of the great prices.   This time around I am also exited for the Old Bedfords I managed to get.
> 
> This sale is a bit scarce compared to the last one.


I agree it does not seem like they have much. I am wondering if it is due to covid or if they are planning other offers for over the holidays.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I agree it does not seem like they have much. I am wondering if it is due to covid or if they are planning other offers for over the holidays.



Ufff!!!  If they throw new inventory at the current sale offering, I will die.   I have spent more than I thought in the current sale purchasing Crosbys, Sohos and the Micro Tribeca.    The May sale was so successful that looks like they were left with little to offer during the current sale.  It’s funny because I keep going back to the sale page during my spare time, and always manage to find a new style I did not see before.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Ufff!!!  If they throw new inventory at the current sale offering, I will die.   I have spent more than I thought in the current sale purchasing Crosbys, Sohos and the Micro Tribeca.    The May sale was so successful that looks like they were left with little to offer during the current sale.  It’s funny because I keep going back to the sale page during my spare time, and always manage to find a new style I did not see before.


I keep looking but I heard that they won’t be adding to this sale , but they made no mention about advent deals . So I am curious to see if they have anything up there sleeve.


----------



## Reba

MBUIOGVA said:


> I purchased the Bowery Backpack in Black.... I am sending it back.   The stitching and finish is not at par to what I usually get from MZW.  There were tiny white spots as well in a couple of tiny places.  I easily cleaned them with a damp cloth, however I did not have a good feeling doing it.   I observed the nylon catching lint easily as well.  What a disappointment!!  I had gotten mentally ready and exited about this piece.....   The design is top notch, the compartments and organization is superb, the nylon is soft and squishy....  yet the negatives outweighed the pluses.
> 
> I purchased a couple Soho, Crosby and Tribeca from the sale.   I am happy with the Soho in old Bedford nylon.   The Bedford Air Mini Soho is sitting out, stuffed in plastic, in hopes of getting it unwrinkled and in shape.   The Crosby backpack is an addition in another color to my current collection of Crosby backpacks so no issues here.  The Micro Tribecas are on their way to me.   They are my firsts, and they have good reviews so I am exited!!!
> 
> What did you guys get from the sale?


Ugh, why don’t they just return to Bedford!


----------



## sydney529

I got the Gramercy City Bag and am VERY happy with it.  My all time favorite bag is Jane and this is a "Jane" with all the features that I always wished it had.  Slightly wider, 2 hidden slip pockets for easy phone and key access, a shoulder strap, luggage sleeve, short zipper pulls, a sleeve for my Lenovo X1Carbon laptop AND holds it shape when standing.  Love it and highly recommend for those looking for a larger bag.  It somehow looks sleeker and less bulky than Jane.  Also got the Gramercy small crossbody which will be nice to alternate with the Micro Tribeca which I use a lot.


----------



## dcooney4

sydney529 said:


> I got the Gramercy City Bag and am VERY happy with it.  My all time favorite bag is Jane and this is a "Jane" with all the features that I always wished it had.  Slightly wider, 2 hidden slip pockets for easy phone and key access, a shoulder strap, luggage sleeve, short zipper pulls, a sleeve for my Lenovo X1Carbon laptop AND holds it shape when standing.  Love it and highly recommend for those looking for a larger bag.  It somehow looks sleeker and less bulky than Jane.  Also got the Gramercy small crossbody which will be nice to alternate with the Micro Tribeca which I use a lot.


What colors did you get?


----------



## sydney529

dcooney4 said:


> What colors did you get?


Classic black with red lining, gold hardware -- my favorite combo.


----------



## ms p

sydney529 said:


> Classic black with red lining, gold hardware -- my favorite combo.



I love the look of this bag too. Very sleek and cool looking for work. Congratulations


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> Ugh, why don’t they just return to Bedford!



I feel mzw can do both.  Some bags maybe a sleek/ softer feel look better. But mzw without pleats and Bedford is a sad future.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking but I heard that they won’t be adding to this sale , but they made no mention about advent deals . So I am curious to see if they have anything up there sleeve.



Advert deal will be exciting ... if they have it


----------



## dcooney4

Received my Marlena backpack today. It is so pretty. Can’t wait till Christmas when I can try it out.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Received my Marlena backpack today. It is so pretty. Can’t wait till Christmas when I can try it out.



Awesome!  I love backpacks too.  And although I had not heard about the Marlena before, this sale season made me curious.  So glad you are psyched to have received it, and looking forward to using your Black Marlena!  Great color too!!  Lucky girl.

I purchased two striped straps- one in Black/ Gold and the other in Black/ Silver.  I am foreseeing giving my black bags with gold and silver hardware a new twist!

I also gave in to the Mini Gramercy in Rose.   What an unusual color, at least for me....it’s outside my safe palette of black, dawn and good old magnet....   I am looking forward to this little bag.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Awesome!  I love backpacks too.  And although I had not heard about the Marlena before, this sale season made me curious.  So glad you are psyched to have received it, and looking forward to using your Black Marlena!  Great color too!!  Lucky girl.
> 
> I purchased two striped straps- one in Black/ Gold and the other in Black/ Silver.  I am foreseeing giving my black bags with gold and silver hardware a new twist!
> 
> I also gave in to the Mini Gramercy in Rose.   What an unusual color, at least for me....it’s outside my safe palette of black, dawn and good old magnet....   I am looking forward to this little bag.


The mini rose gramercy sounds adorable. I am excited about stepping out of my box of safe styles in bags and trying some new ones in a fabric I adore.


----------



## dcooney4

I have bought a lot of bags lately and gotten rid of a few older ones . Between Mz and my other favorite brand I love everything I received. I actually love everything I have for once so the question is how do you keep your closet from getting to full? I do have a leather backpack listed but even that one I still like. How do you decide what should stay and what should go?


----------



## pixiejenna

ms p said:


> I got my gold star ⭐ the interior is a much darker red
> 
> View attachment 4906616
> 
> View attachment 4906633
> 
> View attachment 4906618



Thanks for sharing I hope more sizes come out in this print.


----------



## catastic

Reba said:


> What does everyone think of new?  I am not in love...  the small Sutton in stars ⭐ is cute; although I think I like older star patterns better


I have a small sutton in the older star pattern.  The new version is pretty but I think the white stars pop more on the black background than the gold.


----------



## pixiejenna

I went to Nordies to do a online return and got to see tin IRL. The best way for me to describe it is it's a matte silver. I bought the holographic micro sutton and returned it because of the sheen it looked like plastic and felt cheap looking IRL but it looked cute in pictures. This while metallic looking doesn't look like plastic. I took a group shot with copper metallic and brown snake.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> I went to Nordies to do a online return and got to see tin IRL. The best way for me to describe it is it's a matte silver. I bought the holographic micro sutton and returned it because of the sheen it looked like plastic and felt cheap looking IRL but it looked cute in pictures. This while metallic looking doesn't look like plastic. I took a group shot with copper metallic and brown snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914475
> View attachment 4914477


Thanks for the pics. Tin metallic looks really nice. Wow they stil have blush camo.


----------



## dcooney4

I switched my gift from Hubby to the Marlena Backpack pack. He didn't care which items I  get for christmas as long as I love them. The small abbey was stunning to look at but just a bit to heavy for me with all the straps. So it is going out. So now i will have a nice size open spot in my shelf again. I have to say this may sound weird but it was nice to at least get to look at this beauty as it is the end of an era. If I didn't have shoulder issues she would be going no where.


----------



## ms p

I agree small abbey is pretty but heavier. My colleague who just got mzw 2 years ago wanted to buy another mzw. She bought the mushroom mini Soho and didn't like the softer air texture. She still love her dawn Jordan hobo greatly.


----------



## dcooney4

I am still crazy about my fulton crossbody. I love that bag even though it is air. Part of me really wants the bigger messenger version. If get rid of a few more items I may break down and get it if it is still available by then. I did order the little zip around wallet. I can't recall the name at the moment.


----------



## ms p

DC, because u like the Fulton crossbody so much I bought it too. I have been eyeing it since launch and finally did it. I received the bag this week. It's really a cutie with style. Maybe I'll use it tmr  

How do u girls find the 12 days Xmas so far?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> DC, because u like the Fulton crossbody so much I bought it too. I have been eyeing it since launch and finally did it. I received the bag this week. It's really a cutie with style. Maybe I'll use it tmr
> 
> How do u girls find the 12 days Xmas so far?


Cute but nothing for me so far.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> DC, because u like the Fulton crossbody so much I bought it too. I have been eyeing it since launch and finally did it. I received the bag this week. It's really a cutie with style. Maybe I'll use it tmr
> 
> How do u girls find the 12 days Xmas so far?


The outside back pocket for my phone makes me very happy.


----------



## ms p

Fulton crossbody first day out  a fun diff mzw look.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Fulton crossbody first day out  a fun diff mzw look.
> 
> View attachment 4921809



Yess!! The Fulton Crossbody is awesome.  It looks great on you.   I bought it too. I exchanged it for the larger version. It’s a cute little bag for sure. The larger version is a comfortable bag, with lots of space, however, I felt it was not my style. If you like the messenger-bag-look, the larger Fulton is a bag to consider. I bought the Soho Crossbody in Dazzle. It’s a nice bag with simple lines. I like the color. It’s made of the old Bedford nylon so the sheen is breathtaking.
As far as the 12 days of Christmas releases, nothing has motivated me thus far.  What a relief! 
I wanted to get the Convertible Backpack in the Star motive, and I waited too long.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Fulton crossbody first day out  a fun diff mzw look.
> 
> View attachment 4921809


I love it on you.


----------



## ms p

Thanks DC  the size is just nice!

Mbuiogva I've been eyeing the Soho xb (so many bags I like haha). the front zipper is it hard to access as it's kinda hidden? Dazzle is stunning! The larger Fulton look spacious. I'm quite short I don't think I can carry it well. Fulton is a cool style  with the design breaking up the front panel of the bag, air doesn't look wrinkle or puffy at all. 

Today's new 12 day Xmas new bag is large metro crossbody. All Oxford series bags so far. Hope they will have an old Bedford bag day.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Ms P, I bought the Soho Crossbody
because of the color and simplicity.  I wear plenty of blue and find if one wears all navy or an array of blues, Dazzle will complement the outfit.  The outside zipper maneuvering depends on how stuffed the bag is.  Imho, the bag is well designed.  The zippers are of good quality too.

I purchased the Mini Soho Tote in Mushroom and Black colorblock. I received one which isn’t too wrinkled, so I think it’s ok. I will keep it. I like best Mini Soho’s in the old Bedford nylon though.  My Mini Soho’s in Apple and Navy are in the old Bedford nylon. ❤️  My black one is in Bedford Air.   I have been wanting a Black one in old Bedford for ages.   I ordered one during the last sale, and it had water stains, so I returned. I re-ordered and received one in Bedford Air which was very wrinkled and I hated it; I returned as well.  During this sale I purchased another Black one in Bedford Air.  It arrived with a few wrinkles.  I stuffed it with plastic and let it sit for some days, and it looks better now.


----------



## ms p

The Soho series is a great line too bad it's discontinued (I guess with all the sale). I think the larger the bag surface, the more wrinkle Air fabric may have. So far my Air fabric bag are ok. I read someone actually iron on low heat (place the bag beneath a towel) and the wrinkle came off. I hope I don't need to do such. The old Bedford is easier to maintain (zero maintenance lol)


----------



## dcooney4

I have had the fulton crossbody since it came out. I paid full price for it and it is still in pristine condition. Though when not in use I keep all my bags stuffed with paper.


----------



## catastic

ms p said:


> Fulton crossbody first day out  a fun diff mzw look.
> 
> View attachment 4921809


I really like the way this bag looks on you.  Is it the same bag as the small Fulton messenger that MZW has on sale right now?


----------



## ms p

Hi catastic thanks mine is the smaller size - Fulton crossbody.



This is the larger one.





catastic said:


> I really like the way this bag looks on you.  Is it the same bag as the small Fulton messenger that MZW has on sale right now?


----------



## catastic

ms p said:


> Hi catastic thanks mine is the smaller size - Fulton crossbody.
> View attachment 4923400
> 
> 
> This is the larger one.
> View attachment 4923399


Thanks for the answer.  I like the look of the smaller size but they only seem to have the larger size in stock right now.  I'll probably pass on it.  I've already ordered two bags from this years sale and don't really need another one anyway.


----------



## ms p

catastic said:


> Thanks for the answer.  I like the look of the smaller size but they only seem to have the larger size in stock right now.  I'll probably pass on it.  I've already ordered two bags from this years sale and don't really need another one anyway.



What have u bought?


----------



## catastic

ms p said:


> What have u bought?


I got a black Paige.  I already have one in dawn that I love. Its a perfect bag for me and it seemed like this would probably be my last chance to get another one before they disappear forever.  When the Suttons went on sale I ordered a small Sutton in rose.  I really like both bags and should stop buying at this point but sometimes I'm still tempted when I see a mod shot like yours that I like.


----------



## dcooney4

The leather bags are up and Pippa is so tempting, but I have a few very dressy black bags that rarely get wear. I so want to hit the buy button ,but my closet and my wallet are saying enough already. What are your thoughts on the leather?


----------



## ms p

Pippa leather is sold out!

I love the look but I do think it's too expensive. Not sure will it get scratch easily too since it look buttery soft. But that's me. I like mzw for their nylon. Generally I don't buy leather bags as I don't use it enough. I worry the bag might get mouldy / spots since Singapore is hot and humid


----------



## ms p

catastic said:


> I got a black Paige.  I already have one in dawn that I love. Its a perfect bag for me and it seemed like this would probably be my last chance to get another one before they disappear forever.  When the Suttons went on sale I ordered a small Sutton in rose.  I really like both bags and should stop buying at this point but sometimes I'm still tempted when I see a mod shot like yours that I like.



Great choice. Paige is a fav and great size. I was tempted during the Sutton sale too. I didn't buy cos I just bought gold star small Sutton at full price.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Pippa leather is sold out!
> 
> I love the look but I do think it's too expensive. Not sure will it get scratch easily too since it look buttery soft. But that's me. I like mzw for their nylon. Generally I don't buy leather bags as I don't use it enough. I worry the bag might get mouldy / spots since Singapore is hot and humid


I am glad it sold out now as it was tempting me. It is quite chilly where I am. I have to many bags as is , so today I listed a few but no Mz bags. I love all my bags but with Christmas coming I want to open a bit of space.


----------



## ms p

Now leather micro Sutton is also sold out. That's the best 12 days mzw Xmas so far


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Now leather micro Sutton is also sold out. That's the best 12 days mzw Xmas so far


I agree! I have spent to much recently so I was being good for a change. I wonder if they will make more.


----------



## catastic

ms p said:


> Great choice. Paige is a fav and great size. I was tempted during the Sutton sale too. I didn't buy cos I just bought gold star small Sutton at full price.


The gold star Sutton is gorgeous.  I'm glad you got one before that pattern was gone.  I would have been tempted by it but I already have a small Sutton in starlight which is nearly identical.


----------



## catastic

The leather bags were pretty but pricey.  I thought the Pippa looked nice but probably would have been a bit small for me. They sure didn't last long.  Has anyone tried a MZW leather bag.  Is the quality good?


----------



## dcooney4

catastic said:


> The leather bags were pretty but pricey.  I thought the Pippa looked nice but probably would have been a bit small for me. They sure didn't last long.  Has anyone tried a MZW leather bag.  Is the quality good?


I have never tried one. I was up early enough but was trying to be good.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> The Soho series is a great line too bad it's discontinued (I guess with all the sale). I think the larger the bag surface, the more wrinkle Air fabric may have. So far my Air fabric bag are ok. I read someone actually iron on low heat (place the bag beneath a towel) and the wrinkle came off. I hope I don't need to do such. The old Bedford is easier to maintain (zero maintenance lol)



Thank you for this input.   I will remember this trick when a situation merits.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for this input.   I will remember this trick when a situation merits.



I hope we don't ever need to do this


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the leather bags are the best of the 12 days of Christmas so far I really liked the pippa. I also liked the large metro which also sold out as well, I wish they had more colors for the large metro.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> I think that the leather bags are the best of the 12 days of Christmas so far I really liked the pippa. I also liked the large metro which also sold out as well, I wish they had more colors for the large metro.



Me too hope for more colours  strangely for the metro crossbody mzw never have magnet colour before. Hope there will be magnet


----------



## pixiejenna

It is weird because it is a staple color for them. I noticed that they’re not making everything in every print, my guess is they’re producing less merchandise with a uncertainty of the future not wanting a bunch of stuff in their inventory. I loved the gold stars print that just came out but it only came in 3 bags none of which work for me. I kept checking back to see if anything else comes in and only one of the 3 bags is even left in the print, the other two styles sold out.


----------



## snibor

Just purchased a gold micro Sutton.  This bag is so stinkin cute!  And it actually fits my stuff.  My first Mz Wallace although I previously bought a bag as a gift for my mom


----------



## dcooney4

snibor said:


> Just purchased a gold micro Sutton.  This bag is so stinkin cute!  And it actually fits my stuff.  My first Mz Wallace although I previously bought a bag as a gift for my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936674


The micro Sutton is deceiving when it comes to what it can carry. So light weight too. Your gold is very pretty. Enjoy it!


----------



## snibor

dcooney4 said:


> The micro Sutton is deceiving when it comes to what it can carry. So light weight too. Your gold is very pretty. Enjoy it!


Thanks!   I can see how this bag could get addicting.


----------



## ms p

Blessed Christmas everyone!  May 2021 be a better year for all


----------



## dcooney4

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate and a wonderful day to those that don't.


----------



## ms p

Extra discount on sale item. Anyone buying? I like the dawn Tribeca.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Extra discount on sale item. Anyone buying? I like the dawn Tribeca.
> 
> View attachment 4938738


I had ordered the Fulton Messenger last week. Wish I would have known it would go on further sale. I really like it a lot despite the bedford air. Don't think I am getting anything else . I just received two for Christmas plus the fulton.


----------



## ms p

I'm using the small Fulton as lot too. I think beford air is ok for smaller bag. Furthermore Fulton had the design in the center "breaking up" the air fabric. Which 2 bag u received for Xmas?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I'm using the small Fulton as lot too. I think beford air is ok for smaller bag. Furthermore Fulton had the design in the center "breaking up" the air fabric. Which 2 bag u received for Xmas?


Black Marlena and Grove Tribecca!


----------



## ms p

So nice !


----------



## dcooney4

I love the look of the fulton messenger but it has way more space than I need. Someone told me it was bigger than paige but I didn't realize it has a lot more space. I tend to fill big bags up without realizing it. It is so pretty so I am going to think about it for a few days before I decide what to do with it.


----------



## kmatt33

What fits more, the Mini Metro Tote, Small Crosby Crossbody, or the Small Soho?


----------



## dcooney4

kmatt33 said:


> What fits more, the Mini Metro Tote, Small Crosby Crossbody, or the Small Soho?


I think the small soho.


----------



## dcooney4

I finally tried wearing the Marlena I received for Christmas. It is really a beautiful bag. I was surprised that it was quite comfortable to wear.


----------



## ms p

kmatt33 said:


> What fits more, the Mini Metro Tote, Small Crosby Crossbody, or the Small Soho?



U are referring to the long handle small Soho tote? If yes, small Soho fit most among the 3 bags. 

Mini Soho and mini metro tote is similar in shape and size. The capacity is also similar. Between these 2 mini Soho fit more I feel.

Small crosby fit the least.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I finally tried wearing the Marlena I received for Christmas. It is really a beautiful bag. I was surprised that it was quite comfortable to wear.



Marlena is so pretty  Glad to hear u are enjoying it


----------



## ms p

I store the Bedford air mini Soho flat in the cupboard. Today I took it out to use after 1-2 month for the first time. There's a crease fold line on it. So I tried to iron the crease away with a towel between the bag and iron. It did lighten most of the crease. Pics shown after ironing.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I store the Bedford air mini Soho flat in the cupboard. Today I took it out to use after 1-2 month for the first time. There's a crease fold line on it. So I tried to iron the crease away with a towel between the bag and iron. It did lighten most of the crease. Pics shown after ironing.
> 
> View attachment 4952781
> View attachment 4952782
> View attachment 4952783


That new fabric ..makes me crazy that they let original Bedford go.. can you store this one on a hanger maybe stuffed with air packs?  Like this?


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> That new fabric ..makes me crazy that they let original Bedford go.. can you store this one on a hanger maybe stuffed with air packs?  Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952948


This look fantastic! I love the colors.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> That new fabric ..makes me crazy that they let original Bedford go.. can you store this one on a hanger maybe stuffed with air packs?  Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952948



I love the way u store your bags !

I usually stuff all my bags but decided to fold some mzw to save space. Talking about the change of fabric, is Bedford air history now? the latest is it rec (Bowery) Bedford? Is that better or worse than air?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I store the Bedford air mini Soho flat in the cupboard. Today I took it out to use after 1-2 month for the first time. There's a crease fold line on it. So I tried to iron the crease away with a towel between the bag and iron. It did lighten most of the crease. Pics shown after ironing.
> 
> View attachment 4952781
> View attachment 4952782
> View attachment 4952783



Hi Ms P,

Sorry to see this happening.  
I steamed my Mini Soho the other day, and it worked great.    I hope it works for you too.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I love the way u store your bags !
> 
> I usually stuff all my bags but decided to fold some mzw to save space. Talking about the change of fabric, is Bedford air history now? the latest is it rec (Bowery) Bedford? Is that better or worse than air?



I bought the Bowery Backpack in black and personally did not like the nylon it was made of.  I hated the stitching too.  Overall it looked cheap, hence I returned.  I may have had a bad sample because I have read good reviews on the Bowery bags.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi Ms P,
> 
> Sorry to see this happening.
> I steamed my Mini Soho the other day, and it worked great.    I hope it works for you too.



Maybe I didn't turn on the steamer hmm. Did u iron with a towel between the bag and the iron? Plus steamer function on? Or was your iron the vertical steamer type? Thanks for sharing


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I bought the Bowery Backpack in black and personally did not like the nylon it was made of.  I hated the stitching too.  Overall it looked cheap, hence I returned.  I may have had a bad sample because I have read good reviews on the Bowery bags.



I have the impression Bowery is a thinner Bedford air. Not sure where I read it from. Did it felt thin? Stitching was uneven or diff thread?


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> I love the way u store your bags !
> 
> I usually stuff all my bags but decided to fold some mzw to save space. Talking about the change of fabric, is Bedford air history now? the latest is it rec (Bowery) Bedford? Is that better or worse than air?


These hangers are just for my Mini SoHo’s really.., the rest of my bags are stuffed with air packs and stored in dustbags in my closet on shelves..


----------



## dcooney4

What do you think of the new colors and print? I like the pocket they added to small Sutton.


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say I have fallen for my own bag. I kept putting off wearing the tribecca downtown in grove. When I finally started using it , I couldn't put it down. The bag is light weight , has great pockets and the zippers glide like butter. I am so delighted. Are there bags you bought you weren't sure about and then was pleasantly surprised?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Maybe I didn't turn on the steamer hmm. Did u iron with a towel between the bag and the iron? Plus steamer function on? Or was your iron the vertical steamer type? Thanks for sharing



 Hi ms p,  

I own a hand steamer. Like the one below.  No towel in between, just steam.   It did the job.  I hope it works for you as well.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I have the impression Bowery is a thinner Bedford air. Not sure where I read it from. Did it felt thin? Stitching was uneven or diff thread?



From what I recall, the nylon on the inside of the Black Bowery backpack was this beautiful pink, which was thin, light and soft.   On the outside, however, the black nylon was thicker, shinier.... it felt a cheap to me.... yes the finishes of the stitching were not great on the sample I got.  For me, the stitching was a dealbreaker.  I returned with Post-It notes all around pointing the places where the stitching was faulty.  I hope my feedback will serve to improve quality.  On a contrary note, I have read good reviews on the printed versions of the Bowery Backpack though.

I own a few Old Bedford nylon pieces, where the nylon is top notch and the stitching finish is perfect.   The old school pieces were put together like couture.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think of the new colors and print? I like the pocket they added to small Sutton.



I don't really use outside pockets without zipper closure. So the new Sutton makes no difference to me


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi ms p,
> 
> I own a hand steamer. Like the one below.  No towel in between, just steam.   It did the job.  I hope it works for you as well.
> 
> View attachment 4956849



Thanks I'll try to steam the bag when I do ironing next round


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> ...



I steam iron directly onto the bag and no more sign of crease  thanks Mbuiogva !


----------



## catastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say I have fallen for my own bag. I kept putting off wearing the tribecca downtown in grove. When I finally started using it , I couldn't put it down. The bag is light weight , has great pockets and the zippers glide like butter. I am so delighted. Are there bags you bought you weren't sure about and then was pleasantly surprised?


I recently bought a small Sutton in rose.  I knew I liked the style since I already had one but I wasn't so sure about the color.  It turned out to be a really pretty shade of dusty pink that I think will be more versatile than I feared it would be.  Its a good thing since it was a final sale price.

I'm glad you're enjoying your downtown Tribeca.  Its so great to find a bag that suits you perfectly.  Grove looked like a really nice shade of green.


----------



## catastic

MBUIOGVA said:


> From what I recall, the nylon on the inside of the Black Bowery backpack was this beautiful pink, which was thin, light and soft.   On the outside, however, the black nylon was thicker, shinier.... it felt a cheap to me.... yes the finishes of the stitching were not great on the sample I got.  For me, the stitching was a dealbreaker.  I returned with Post-It notes all around pointing the places where the stitching was faulty.  I hope my feedback will serve to improve quality.  On a contrary note, I have read good reviews on the printed versions of the Bowery Backpack though.
> 
> I own a few Old Bedford nylon pieces, where the nylon is top notch and the stitching finish is perfect.   The old school pieces were put together like couture.


The original Bedford nylon bags were the best.  Superb quality.  I'm really sorry they discontinued them.


----------



## catastic

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think of the new colors and print? I like the pocket they added to small Sutton.


I like the new print but don't plan to buy it.  I would like the outside pockets on the small Sutton deluxe for my keys and cell phone.  If they ever offer it in dawn I might consider ordering.


----------



## dcooney4

catastic said:


> I like the new print but don't plan to buy it.  I would like the outside pockets on the small Sutton deluxe for my keys and cell phone.  If they ever offer it in dawn I might consider ordering.


I have a gift card but nothing at the moment is jumping at me. It is not enough for the small Sutton but once points come maybe.  I wish they would bring back the old Bedford fabric in new styles.


----------



## catastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have a gift card but nothing at the moment is jumping at me. It is not enough for the small Sutton but once points come maybe.  I wish they would bring back the old Bedford fabric in new styles.


Me too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Any idea when the next sale will be?


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Any idea when the next sale will be?


Probably not till summer time.


----------



## Madison651

Does anyone know what color Mulberry is? I'm thinking of getting a preloved Mulberry Jane but I keep seeing completely different colors when I search online. The pictures provided on the bag I'm looking at is a pretty dark berry (pinkish maroon) color but I've also seen true purple colors as well on the web. If anyone has this color I would really appreciate your thoughts on it. Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Madison651 said:


> Does anyone know what color Mulberry is? I'm thinking of getting a preloved Mulberry Jane but I keep seeing completely different colors when I search online. The pictures provided on the bag I'm looking at is a pretty dark berry (pinkish maroon) color but I've also seen true purple colors as well on the web. If anyone has this color I would really appreciate your thoughts on it. Thank you!


I no longer have my mulberry Paige sent her to live with a good friend. It is in my opinion one of the prettiest colors they ever made. It is a bit of chameleon depending on what you wear with it and the lighting. If is is in good condition and a good price I would grab it. Most people that have this color don’t Release it.


----------



## Madison651

dcooney4 said:


> I no longer have my mulberry Paige sent her to live with a good friend. It is in my opinion one of the prettiest colors they ever made. It is a bit of chameleon depending on what you wear with it and the lighting. If is is in good condition and a good price I would grab it. Most people that have this color don’t Release it.


Thanks for the info! The bag is new without tags so fortunately in great condition. I just purchased it. Hopefully I will love the color. I've never seen it in person. Most of the new Mz Wallace bags have been so disappointing so excited to have one of the old styles again since I've sold most of my MZ Wallace bags and regretted it.


----------



## dcooney4

Recently I picked up the small convertible metro backpack. I love that thing. It has great outside pockets .


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Recently I picked up the small convertible metro backpack. I love that thing. It has great outside pockets .



That's a cute bag  

I like that the recent new styles have outside pockets. I'm torn what to get with my points.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> That's a cute bag
> 
> I like that the recent new styles have outside pockets. I'm torn what to get with my points.


I used my points on a graphite micro Sutton.  They said they will ship it Monday. Can’t wait to see it. 
The black convertible backpack I got elsewhere as Mz was sold out of it.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I used my points on a graphite micro Sutton.  They said they will ship it Monday. Can’t wait to see it.
> The black convertible backpack I got elsewhere as Mz was sold out of it.



Good choice! U seem to like the micro Sutton. I wish the red has micro Sutton or small metro drawstring bucket.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Good choice! U seem to like the micro Sutton. I wish the red has micro Sutton or small metro drawstring bucket.


I would have like the dahlia in a micro sutton. I don't know why the small sutton just doesn't work well for me. I have tried it so many times. I like the look of that drawstring bucket bag too. I just don't need anymore black.


----------



## dcooney4

I finally used a Paige bag I bought months ago. It worked perfectly as I wanted to be hands free and yet carry anything I might need on me for the occasion. Now that the tag has been removed and it has been worn I am sure I will use it more often.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I finally used a Paige bag I bought months ago. It worked perfectly as I wanted to be hands free and yet carry anything I might need on me for the occasion. Now that the tag has been removed and it has been worn I am sure I will use it more often.



Paige is a classic! It's really well designed and pretty. Definitely use it more   I have the dawn still NWT. I wonder should I sell sometimes (declutter mode again) but the thought of no more original Bedford  holds me back.


----------



## ms p

I just started using mushroom Gramercy. It's really easy to use I'm surprised I really enjoy it. Leather strap for work and nylon strap for weekend


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Paige is a classic! It's really well designed and pretty. Definitely use it more   I have the dawn still NWT. I wonder should I sell sometimes (declutter mode again) but the thought of no more original Bedford  holds me back.


I bought the black and dawn. I was originally thinking the same thing should I just sell. Now that I have used it once I am wondering why I held on to it without using it.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I just started using mushroom Gramercy. It's really easy to use I'm surprised I really enjoy it. Leather strap for work and nylon strap for weekend
> 
> View attachment 5005071
> View attachment 5005072


That’s really pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

I just got this new with tags Dazzle Mini Paige. It does have a bit of patina but you can tell it has not been used. I like it but it might be to bright for me. Going to think about it a little. They just don’t make this quality anymore.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5008743
> 
> 
> I just got this new with tags Dazzle Mini Paige. It does have a bit of patina but you can tell it has not been used. I like it but it might be to bright for me. Going to think about it a little. They just don’t make this quality anymore.


Maybe keep and use during summer  it will look good against whites and floral print imo


----------



## ms p

I cut off the tag on my dawn Paige. Use it today and luv it


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I cut off the tag on my dawn Paige. Use it today and luv it
> 
> View attachment 5013392


I really like the dawn. I listed the dazzle . If it goes by spring fine. If not I will remove it and try and make some outfits with it. I think the dawn and the black are so elegant for a sporty design.


----------



## ms p

Black, grey and blue are my fav bag color


----------



## dcooney4

I adore this small convertible backpack. Tomorrow I have to force myself to change out of it. I have to many bags I need to rotate through. Usually I wear a bag for a day or two and then happily switch to the next bag. This backpack is so comfortable and easy to use. I hope they make it in more colors. I would love a soft sage green.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I adore this small convertible backpack. Tomorrow I have to force myself to change out of it. I have to many bags I need to rotate through. Usually I wear a bag for a day or two and then happily switch to the next bag. This backpack is so comfortable and easy to use. I hope they make it in more colors. I would love a soft sage green.



Sage green sound lovely. I really like drawstring bag. But don't do much backpack. I hope mzw launch an even smaller version of this bp in crossbody style.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sage green sound lovely. I really like drawstring bag. But don't do much backpack. I hope mzw launch an even smaller version of this bp in crossbody style. The current metro drawstring sling is a bit too chubby for me.


I think so too. I like my backpack handheld too.


----------



## ms p

I saw the dawn small metro drawstring bucket crossbody available online. It's so pretty! I order one with my points + the platinum gift (low stock omg). Lol never say never haha


----------



## furbaby119

ms p said:


> I saw the dawn small metro drawstring bucket crossbody available online. It's so pretty! I order one with my points + the platinum gift (low stock omg). Lol never say never haha


Let us know how you like the drawstring bag. Got the larger one way back when it first came out and could never understand why it didn’t get more love! My favorite thing is it’s adorable shape-makes it more unique than your average metro bag


----------



## ms p

furbaby119 said:


> Let us know how you like the drawstring bag. Got the larger one way back when it first came out and could never understand why it didn’t get more love! My favorite thing is it’s adorable shape-makes it more unique than your average metro bag



I think mzw take poor mod pic haha so the bag gets less love till someone review and pose irl pics  I'd love to see pics from u if u have any to share


----------



## ms p

I finally received the small metro drawstring bucket bag (xxs as per the label). It's lighter than small Sutton and stand up by itself even when empty. I think it's really cute 












Stuff full to see the chubby shape


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I finally received the small metro drawstring bucket bag (xxs as per the label). It's lighter than small Sutton and stand up by itself even when empty. I think it's really cute
> 
> View attachment 5047639
> 
> View attachment 5047640
> 
> View attachment 5047641
> 
> View attachment 5047642
> 
> View attachment 5047643
> 
> 
> Stuff full to see the chubby shape
> View attachment 5047644


This is such an adorable bag. I am trying to be good for the month of April or I would probably be jumping on this one. So cute!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> This is such an adorable bag. I am trying to be good for the month of April or I would probably be jumping on this one. So cute!



I like the 2 exterior pockets most. It also feels lighter than micro and small Sutton to me. 

I'm also on a no buy April. I ordered this during march and receive it only now. Waiting for May b-day discount and possibly end may sale. 

Fyi the platinum gift. It's so tiny.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I like the 2 exterior pockets most. It also feels lighter than micro and small Sutton to me.
> 
> I'm also on a no buy April. I ordered this during march and receive it only now. Waiting for May b-day discount and possibly end may sale.
> 
> Fyi the platinum gift. It's so tiny.
> 
> View attachment 5048695
> 
> View attachment 5048696
> 
> View attachment 5048697
> 
> View attachment 5048698


It is adorable! Though I sold mine without ever opening it. I need things to at least fit my phone, glasses and a cc.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It is adorable! Though I sold mine without ever opening it. I need things to at least fit my phone, glasses and a cc.



I wonder when will the super tiny bag trend will be over lol


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I wonder when will the super tiny bag trend will be over lol


I love the orange interior though.


----------



## furbaby119

I wish they would come out with a nice beige bag.my first mz wallace was caramel fleck lg. sutton. Adore color but bag is HUGE! Was waiting for Mother’s Day bag release and love the bag and interior color but have too many black bags. Wish they would do small Max in beige- that size bag doesn’t overpower me since I’m petite


----------



## allthingsgirl

Does anyone know if the Crosby city bag ever came in Dawn?  I am debating on getting one of the colors available today (black, mushroom, fog) or waiting for more colors, or hunting down past colors but not sure what else it came in.  I think magnet  at least.


----------



## allthingsgirl

Can anyone compare the capacity of the old Hayley and Bailey with what it would be in the Sutton series and Metro Tote series in terms of sizing?  

Is Bailey a micro Sutton or a small? Etc.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> Can anyone compare the capacity of the old Hayley and Bailey with what it would be in the Sutton series and Metro Tote series in terms of sizing?
> 
> Is Bailey a micro Sutton or a small? Etc.


Bailey is more micro sutton because it is not very deep. Hayley is way bigger. It is bigger than paige and heavier. I would say medium sutton.


----------



## starkfan

allthingsgirl said:


> Can anyone compare the capacity of the old Hayley and Bailey with what it would be in the Sutton series and Metro Tote series in terms of sizing?
> 
> Is Bailey a micro Sutton or a small? Etc.





dcooney4 said:


> Bailey is more micro sutton because it is not very deep. Hayley is way bigger. It is bigger than paige and heavier. I would say medium sutton.


I have a Hayley, Medium Sutton and Mini Metro Tote Deluxe (which is supposed to be similar in size to Small Sutton), and @dcooney4 is right, Hayley is probably closest to Medium Sutton in capacity, though Medium Sutton might still hold a bit more. (Hayley's main compartment is not as deep as Medium Sutton, but once you account for the exterior pouch pockets on the front and back, Hayley gets pretty close, IMHO.)

If you're looking at the Metro Tote series also, then Small Metro Tote is supposed to be similar in size to Medium Sutton, though I don't own the SMT to be able to compare it. Hayley definitely holds more than the Mini Metro Tote / Deluxe size, though, as what I can carry in Hayley would be a tight fit in the mMTD.


----------



## ms p

Someone share in the FB group CS said there will not be any May sales. There will be summer specials instead.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Someone share in the FB group CS said there will not be any May sales. There will be summer specials instead.


I saw that. I will save money this year . Maybe? Lol


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Someone share in the FB group CS said there will not be any May sales. There will be summer specials instead.



I see the inventory on the MZW site is scarce to begin with. I wonder if we will see the abundance of merchandise on sale we saw in previous years. This is making me happier with my bag collection, which I normally don’t sell.
Moreover, I just came back from the USA and saw that there is less stock of merchandise in general, because production is down, transportation is not as reliable, etc...


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I saw that. I will save money this year . Maybe? Lol


I hope so too haha


----------



## ms p

I got a b-day gift to myself yeah lol. My first Bowery. The bag is much more puffy vs Bedford air. No wonder many said it's quite hug-able.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I got a b-day gift to myself yeah lol. My first Bowery. The bag is much more puffy vs Bedford air. No wonder many said it's quite hug-able.


How do you like the fabric compared to the air. Does it have a shine to it? Does it show wrinkles like the air ? How do you like bowery's design?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> How do you like the fabric compared to the air. Does it have a shine to it? Does it show wrinkles like the air ? How do you like bowery's design?



I haven't use it. I think the original Bedford has the shine but this Bowery and air not as much. On pics I saw some Bowery look really wrinkles but I don't really notice any on mine (yet?). Design wise honestly I think my bag it's actually a plain simple design. The leather strap adds interesting details to it. I was even considering should I buy the pouch to hook (fashion in trend? lol) but I didn't. It's definitely something easy to use. I like that this is a good daily bag and can be dress up when required


----------



## ms p

I don't know am I seeing things but original Bedford black tone seems darker more intense.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I haven't use it. I think the original Bedford has the shine but this Bowery and air not as much. On pics I saw some Bowery look really wrinkles but I don't really notice any on mine (yet?). Design wise honestly I think my bag it's actually a plain simple design. The leather strap adds interesting details to it. I was even considering should I buy the pouch to hook (fashion in trend? lol) but I didn't. It's definitely something easy to use. I like that this is a good daily bag and can be dress up when required


That sounds wonderful. I had a Bedford air bag that was wrinkled but sent it back. My port air bag did not have wrinkles and never got them, so I think your bag should stay fine.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I don't know am I seeing things but original Bedford black tone seems darker more intense.
> 
> View attachment 5083982
> 
> View attachment 5083983


They are all very pretty though.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I dislike how the MZW website is lacking stock, and variety....  I am starting to look to other brands for fun bags.... would any of you have suggestions of brands to explore please?


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I dislike how the MZW website is lacking stock, and variety....  I am starting to look to other brands for fun bags.... would any of you have suggestions of brands to explore please?


I have been buying Portland leather Goods Bags. I bought quite a few different colors of their mini crossbody bag. Other than that I haven't found anything else.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I have been buying Portland leather Goods Bags. I bought quite a few different colors of their mini crossbody bag. Other than that I haven't found anything else.


Thank you DC.  I will check Portland Leather Goods for sure....


----------



## allthingsgirl

MBUIOGVA said:


> I dislike how the MZW website is lacking stock, and variety....  I am starting to look to other brands for fun bags.... would any of you have suggestions of brands to explore please?



I feel the same way and am wondering what other bag brands are out there that are sort of similar -- durable, well made, lots of pockets/organization, and stylish. 

I like some of the stuff from Sandqvist, a simplistic design bag company from Stockholm... but it doesn't have a lot of pockets and organization.


----------



## lindacris

I just got a mini metro deluxe in horizon hombre.  It sold out quickly.  It might be the most useful bag I have ever purchased with 4 exterior pockets, two  interior zippered pockets, 2 slide pickets and a removable zippered bag.  It is also very lightweight.  I love it.


----------



## allthingsgirl

I learned recently that MZ Wallace fakes exist.  Does anyone have pictures or advice on how to tell it’s a fake?  Been looking through various listings where the seller doesn’t know what style or color their bags are.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> I learned recently that MZ Wallace fakes exist.  Does anyone have pictures or advice on how to tell it’s a fake?  Been looking through various listings where the seller doesn’t know what style or color their bags are.


I have never seen an Mz Wallace fake or heard of them. I usually buy directly from them. It seems odd as they change colors and styles so often.


----------



## tickedoffchick

allthingsgirl said:


> I learned recently that MZ Wallace fakes exist.  Does anyone have pictures or advice on how to tell it’s a fake?  Been looking through various listings where the seller doesn’t know what style or color their bags are.



I have seen some pretty close knockoffs, though they don't claim to be the brand. You can find a couple on Amazon - one looks like a Metro Tote and the other looks like a Paige. There are also some similar quilted styles among other brands. Interesting fact: MZW recently lost a trademark infringement suit against a company that also sells quilted bags after a court found that the MZW quilting was not distinctive enough.


----------



## tickedoffchick

MBUIOGVA said:


> I dislike how the MZW website is lacking stock, and variety....  I am starting to look to other brands for fun bags.... would any of you have suggestions of brands to explore please?


I came onto this forum for the first time in quite a while to see if something was up with them. I was thinking of getting a small crossbody but I didn't see much on their site and panicked that maybe they're in trouble or something. 

I'm also tempted to check out one of the Think Royln bags (not sure I'm spelling that correctly) - they have some fun colors and at a lower price point. Not sure of quality - MZW has spoiled me.


----------



## dcooney4

I miss understood and thought you meant using their name too. I have looked at some other brands nothing in similar nylon bags has jumped on me. I saw a Prada nylon I liked but of course that was not less so I stuck with Mz.


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> I learned recently that MZ Wallace fakes exist.  Does anyone have pictures or advice on how to tell it’s a fake?  Been looking through various listings where the seller doesn’t know what style or color their bags are.



Do u mean inspired/ close lookalike or bags that are labelled as mzw but is replica?

I think it's very rare to see mzw replica. It should be safe to buy mzw.

I've only recently come across a mzw replica from China website. So yes there are mzw replica but it's not the norm.


----------



## allthingsgirl

dcooney4 said:


> I miss understood and thought you meant using their name too. I have looked at some other brands nothing in similar nylon bags has jumped on me. I saw a Prada nylon I liked but of course that was not less so I stuck with Mz.


I love Prada nylon too.. wish it was in my price range


----------



## allthingsgirl

There is another MZ Wallace fan internet group I was on and someone showed a pic of a fake MZ Wallace bag zoomed in at the leather logo.  It was the only one I ever saw so wanted to find out more here.


----------



## plumaplomb

I haven’t bought mz in a while and was shocked that Bedford is no longer available. When did that happen?!

I am considering the Ruby. However I am worried the strap will be too short for me, like Pippa. Can anyone tell me if the Ruby strap is longer?

I love the chubby drawstring bag but not sure i would like how close the long strap is to each end as attached to the bag. I’d love to see any mod pics.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

It’s been months I am bored with the MZW website.... there is nothing to buy and new releases sell out before one can get to it....  there was no mis-year sale.... how depressing....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> It’s been months I am bored with the MZW website.... there is nothing to buy and new releases sell out before one can get to it....  there was no mis-year sale.... how depressing....




It's true I was considering wave tie dye small max. I didn't even realize it was launch. Next thing it's oos haha. I didn't even used my birthday code. There's really nothing I really want even though it's double point week.


----------



## ms p

plumaplomb said:


> I haven’t bought mz in a while and was shocked that Bedford is no longer available. When did that happen?!
> 
> I am considering the Ruby. However I am worried the strap will be too short for me, like Pippa. Can anyone tell me if the Ruby strap is longer?
> 
> I love the chubby drawstring bag but not sure i would like how close the long strap is to each end as attached to the bag. I’d love to see any mod pics.



I usually wear the bag without closing the bag too tight.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> It's true I was considering wave tie dye small max. I didn't even realize it was launch. Next thing it's oos haha. I didn't even used my birthday code. There's really nothing I really want even though it's double point week.



...and double point week is useless for my geographic location...   I loose my points because the points program is useless because of where I live... I have written to CS about this and they haven’t done anything about it yet.... keeping my fingers crossed.... it would be nice to be rewarded points...
I liked the neon Sam Cosmetic and it was gone before the blink of an eye...  the number of bags they produce is low I suppose....


----------



## allthingsgirl

plumaplomb said:


> I haven’t bought mz in a while and was shocked that Bedford is no longer available. When did that happen?!



Me too... I really love Bedford.  I think it happened a couple years ago when they started putting all their Bedford on sales.  I just thought it was a normal sale but I guess that's when they started phasing them out.  

I tried buying one of their new ones, the Crosby City Bag, recently and used it a couple times so far.  I like it so far but I still prefer the old Bedford look and materials. 

I don't have any of the newer ones yet but the Ruby and the chubby drawstring looked interesting too.  Would love to know how you find it if you get one!


----------



## ms p

Really too low especially when there's not much style/ items to choose from too!



MBUIOGVA said:


> ...and double point week is useless for my geographic location...   I loose my points because the points program is useless because of where I live... I have written to CS about this and they haven’t done anything about it yet.... keeping my fingers crossed.... it would be nice to be rewarded points...
> I liked the neon Sam Cosmetic and it was gone before the blink of an eye...  the number of bags they produce is low I suppose....


----------



## allthingsgirl

What is “Bedford Air” material (vs Bedford)?  And when did they switch to it?


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> What is “Bedford Air” material (vs Bedford)?  And when did they switch to it?



If the bag is big size (like large Soho) or kept folded might have crease. The crease can be steam iron out. Bedford air bag are slightly puff and cannot be pleated. 

I think when gramercy, and Bedford ruby color was launch (the soho collection was all air except Paige). After that all the Bedford design is all air material?


----------



## handbagobession

Hi!  I'm new to MZ Wallace and looking to buy a backpack or tote for travel.  Can you tell me when they usually hold their sales?  I understand there was usually one in May but that it didn't happen.  Any idea when to expect the next one?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## SuziAck

What is the Elsa Cordero fabric like?  It almost looks furry!  Is it nylon?


----------



## allthingsgirl

handbagobession said:


> Hi!  I'm new to MZ Wallace and looking to buy a backpack or tote for travel.  Can you tell me when they usually hold their sales?  I understand there was usually one in May but that it didn't happen.  Any idea when to expect the next one?  Thanks for your help!


I think fall or holiday?  Not sure though.


----------



## eleanors36

ms p said:


> It's true I was considering wave tie dye small max. I didn't even realize it was launch. Next thing it's oos haha. I didn't even used my birthday code. There's really nothing I really want even though it's double point week.


Does anyone know why MZ Wallace has such a limited stock right now?  They don't have any of the original nylons and seem to focu on quilted bags.


----------



## dcooney4

eleanors36 said:


> Does anyone know why MZ Wallace has such a limited stock right now?  They don't have any of the original nylons and seem to focu on quilted bags.


I think they are trying to use recycled material in some of it. Personally I wonder that if the old bedford high quality fabric got to expensive to make. Their are quite a few people searching resale sites for the older bags in good condition.


----------



## eleanors36

dcooney4 said:


> I think they are trying to use recycled material in some of it. Personally I wonder that if the old bedford high quality fabric got to expensive to make. Their are quite a few people searching resale sites for the older bags in good condition.


Thank you. That Bedford was the best.  I'm checking various sites for used ones in good condition.


----------



## ms p

Me too like the original Bedford most. I used to just sell my bags when I'm bored of it. Now I store it away instead. My Frankie, Paige, Jane satchel, original Bedford mini Soho are hibernating but I'm not selling haha.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I think they are trying to use recycled material in some of it. Personally I wonder that if the old bedford high quality fabric got to expensive to make. Their are quite a few people searching resale sites for the older bags in good condition.



Many of the Bedford also end up on sale. So maybe mzw decided to focus on Oxford where they still sell  retail price mostly.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Hello everyone!!! haven't been here in awhile I hope everyone is doing well. I feel so sad MZW has discontinued Bedford line Jane is my all time fav bag and my dumbazzzz sold them all   If anyone comes across a baby Jane in really good condition in the pre loved market plz let me know


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> Me too like the original Bedford most. I used to just sell my bags when I'm bored of it. Now I store it away instead. My Frankie, Paige, Jane satchel, original Bedford mini Soho are hibernating but I'm not selling haha.


Which colors did you keep?  I am a Frankie fan so I always like hearing about people’s favorites.


----------



## dcooney4

I sold my Marlena as I was not wearing it , but I kept my Madelyn in boysenberry for when I travel.


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> Which colors did you keep?  I am a Frankie fan so I always like hearing about people’s favorites.



 What colours do u have? 
-Black Frankie
-Mallard Jane satchel
-Dragon fruit mini Soho
-Dawn Paige


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I sold my Marlena as I was not wearing it , but I kept my Madelyn in boysenberry for when I travel.



What other Bedford bags do u still have? How's the drawstring backpack? What bags are u gals using nowadays?


----------



## eleanors36

ms p said:


> What colours do u have?
> -Black Frankie
> -Mallard Jane satchel
> -Dragon fruit mini Soho
> -Dawn Paige


Mallard Bedford is gorgeous.  I'd love another MZ Wallace in mallard.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> What other Bedford bags do u still have? How's the drawstring backpack? What bags are u gals using nowadays?


I have black Paige, Dawn Paige, boysenberry Madelyn, that are old Bedford. I have Port Small Gramercy and Fulton Crossbody in the newer Bedford. I also have a holly wallet and another small ziparound wallet.


----------



## dcooney4

I have the convertible backpack which has the drawstring and I really like it. I don’t often wear black in summer but will wear it a lot come fall.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im really hoping MZ can do some type of Avant special at the end of the year on limited Bedford bags. I would love a Jane or baby Jane in red, purple or green or any other pop of color.


----------



## ms p

eleanors36 said:


> Mallard Bedford is gorgeous.  I'd love another MZ Wallace in mallard.



Mallard is really pretty  I love to admire it but haven't use it haha. Maybe next week I'll snip off the tag  . This summer weekend so far hasn't bring much excitement.


----------



## allthingsgirl

I only kept my black moto Hayley and black moto Bailey but just recently I started looking for older bags again because they are more accessible to me on the secondary markets.  Just hard to sift through and find the ones you want or hope they appear and in the good condition..  

I don’t have Paige though so was looking at mini-Paige vs Paige.  Do you think those styles or redundant if I have Hayley and Bailey?


----------



## eleanors36

allthingsgirl said:


> I only kept my black moto Hayley and black moto Bailey but just recently I started looking for older bags again because they are more accessible to me on the secondary markets.  Just hard to sift through and find the ones you want or hope they appear and in the good condition..
> 
> I don’t have Paige though so was looking at mini-Paige vs Paige.  Do you think those styles or redundant if I have Hayley and Bailey?


I don't know.  I have a couple Paiges, and I'd love a Hayley, but that's just me.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> I only kept my black moto Hayley and black moto Bailey but just recently I started looking for older bags again because they are more accessible to me on the secondary markets.  Just hard to sift through and find the ones you want or hope they appear and in the good condition..
> 
> I don’t have Paige though so was looking at mini-Paige vs Paige.  Do you think those styles or redundant if I have Hayley and Bailey?


I think Mini Paige is adorable but not very useful. Bailey is a better size. Regular Paige is the perfect middle size between Hayley and Bailey. I have owned all of them at various times.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

allthingsgirl said:


> I only kept my black moto Hayley and black moto Bailey but just recently I started looking for older bags again because they are more accessible to me on the secondary markets.  Just hard to sift through and find the ones you want or hope they appear and in the good condition..
> 
> I don’t have Paige though so was looking at mini-Paige vs Paige.  Do you think those styles or redundant if I have Hayley and Bailey?


I don’t think a Paige would be redundant bc it’s really diff from Hayley and Bailey. I would say the size it’s in between both of them. I think I saw a Paige in new condition with all the wrapping attached either on EBay or Poshmark when I was looking for a baby Jane for myself


----------



## ms p

I think ruby Paige is available on edu


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> I think ruby Paige is available on edu


What does edu stand for? It sounds like a resale site that I don’t think I ever heard of


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I think ruby Paige is available on edu


When I saw this I got so excited till I checked it is port not ruby. I regret selling my ruby paige no other red shined like ruby.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> What does edu stand for? It sounds like a resale site that I don’t think I ever heard of


If you are an educator you can access a small amount of bags on sale using your edu email from mz wallace . If your belong to mz wallace lovers facebook  group there are a couple of people there that can help you purchase from edu.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> If you are an educator you can access a small amount of bags on sale using your edu email from mz wallace . If your belong to mz wallace lovers facebook  group there are a couple of people there that can help you purchase from edu.


Oh wow how cool I was able to access the sale with my edu account thank you for this info btw I see a Port Paige but I’m really in a look out for a baby Jane or Jane Satchel. I’ll keep stalking the website maybe one day one will pop up lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> When I saw this I got so excited till I checked it is port not ruby. I regret selling my ruby paige no other red shined like ruby.


Ruby was my all time fav color from MZ. I purchased a ruby Paige during advant sale Dec 2014 I think it was n my stupid self sold it on eBay lol


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> When I saw this I got so excited till I checked it is port not ruby. I regret selling my ruby paige no other red shined like ruby.


Oops sorry wrong colour


----------



## ms p

There is a new style seen on TaoBao mzw (posted in the FB page). What do u gals think of this bag? I think it's cute but a bit small for me. I hope I don't have to race to buy it if I want one.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> When I saw this I got so excited till I checked it is port not ruby. I regret selling my ruby paige no other red shined like ruby.



I think if we knew Bedford will be like this we would have kept many bags sigh


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> There is a new style seen on TaoBao mzw (posted in the FB page). What do u gals think of this bag? I think it's cute but a bit small for me. I hope I don't have to race to buy it if I want one.
> 
> View attachment 5123221
> View attachment 5123222
> View attachment 5123223


I don’t usually like the new quilted stuff but really like the size and pockets on this one.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> What other Bedford bags do u still have? How's the drawstring backpack? What bags are u gals using nowadays?


I stopped selling any of my Bedford bags..; and, have searched and bought quite a few EUC ones to add to my stash. The Bedford Air is just not the same..is stiffer, tends to buckle/pucker..inferior for sure.


----------



## Reba

tua said:


> Im really hoping MZ can do some type of Avant special at the end of the year on limited Bedford bags. I would love a Jane or baby Jane in red, purple or green or any other pop of color.


If you check Poshmark, eBay, etc. routinely, you will find a Baby Jane. I have one in Damask; a pretty dusty pink/rose. A friend of mine loves the style.., her collection of Baby Janes is up to 9


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> If you check Poshmark, eBay, etc. routinely, you will find a Baby Jane. I have one in Damask; a pretty dusty pink/rose. A friend of mine loves the style.., her collection of Baby Janes is up to 9


Wow 9 is impressive for your friend . Damask is a stunning color . Enjoy it!


----------



## allthingsgirl

Anyone buying this summer’s specials?  So far none for me but looking forward to fall colors.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone buying this summer’s specials?  So far none for me but looking forward to fall colors.


Not yet! Yesterdays was cute, but a bag with white handles is to dangerous for me.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> If you check Poshmark, eBay, etc. routinely, you will find a Baby Jane. I have one in Damask; a pretty dusty pink/rose. A friend of mine loves the style.., her collection of Baby Janes is up to 9


9 oh wow!!! tell her to never let go of them lol. She’s so lucky lol to keep them all. I wish I would had kept my baby Jane in ruby that’s the one I miss the most but I sold both Ruby and Plum that I purchased Dec 2014


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone buying this summer’s specials?  So far none for me but looking forward to fall colors.


I’ve been so busy I haven’t even been keeping up with these summer specials but I’m glad I’m not missing anything


----------



## ms p

Finally new stuff again. Lots of Magnet too!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Finally new stuff again. Lots of Magnet too!


Magnet seems really pretty but so many neutral colors I associate summer with bright colors. I would love more colors like yellow, green, pink, red in small Sutton


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Magnet seems really pretty but so many neutral colors I associate summer with bright colors. I would love more colors like yellow, green, pink, red in small Sutton


Exactly. Someone pointed out the summer special is alternate black or white bag ... summery bright colors would be more exciting


----------



## allthingsgirl

I like Magnet!  But also wished for summer colors.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like they took magnet away just to bring it back, it was a popular neutral color. I feel like they’re still minimizing inventory which is why so few new colors are available.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I miss the days MZ used to offer gorgeous seasonal colors which is another reason why I’m looking forward to fall


----------



## allthingsgirl

tua said:


> I miss the days MZ used to offer gorgeous seasonal colors which is another reason why I’m looking forward to fall


Me too.  I love all their old fall colors!  I really want a small bag in something other than black/navy/grey..

I don’t have any “spring” colors though and not super familiar with what was offered in the past. Any great spring colors I should consider going back to hunt down?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I wonder what kind if leopard they will release this year?


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I wonder what kind if leopard they will release this year?


I am wondering if it will be the brown and black from a few seasons ago. They asked a question on the site which pattern would you like to see back and that was the one pictured.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I am wondering if it will be the brown and black from a few seasons ago. They asked a question on the site which pattern would you like to see back and that was the one pictured.


I am a fan of Magnet Leopard especially... I suppose they could sometime in the future, pull off an olive green leopard too... that could be nice...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I would deff grab a small Sutton deluxe in leopard print if they offer it


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

was there a summer special today since it Thursday I can’t find it in the website. Or is it over now last week was the last one?


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> was there a summer special today since it Thursday I can’t find it in the website. Or is it over now last week was the last one?



Yup has ended. I bought nothing lol. 

New arrival this week. If u are mzw reward member there's early access  I like deep teal.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Yup has ended. I bought nothing lol.
> 
> New arrival this week. If u are mzw reward member there's early access  I like deep teal.
> 
> View attachment 5160164


I really like that deep Teal too the color reminds me of this preloved Jane satchel in teal I purchased on Poshmart. I will try to post a pic of the bag over the weekend


----------



## allthingsgirl

I like the deep teal color but really wanted the scout bag so got that instead..wish it came in deep teal though.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So this is the Jane satchel I got from Poshmark not sure on the official name of the color something in the teal family. I have this bag in black too which I purchased from MZ awhile ago. I really like the size and the added crossbody strap on this bag so not sure why I didn’t grab it in another color. I regret not getting the green or red one those would had been so beautiful Jane is my fav MZ bag and this satchel is the perfect size in between regular Jane and baby Jane


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> I really like that deep Teal too the color reminds me of this preloved Jane satchel in teal I purchased on Poshmart. I will try to post a pic of the bag over the weekend



I think the color is moonlight ocean  very pretty


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> I like the deep teal color but really wanted the scout bag so got that instead..wish it came in deep teal though.



How do u like the scout? Did u choose Pink or teal?


----------



## allthingsgirl

tua said:


> So this is the Jane satchel I got from Poshmark not sure on the official name of the color something in the teal family. I have this bag in black too which I purchased from MZ awhile ago. I really like the size and the added crossbody strap on this bag so not sure why I didn’t grab it in another color. I regret not getting the green or red one those would had been so beautiful Jane is my fav MZ bag and this satchel is the perfect size in between regular Jane and baby Jane


Midnight?


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> How do u like the scout? Did u choose Pink or teal?


Scout didn’t come in teal, sadly, or I would have got that.  I got Black and it’s still in route.  Will update when I get it!


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> I think the color is moonlight ocean  very pretty


Oh yes, moonlight!  I knew it started with an “M”


----------



## Fendi84NJ

I have two MZ Wallace bags. My purse budget is not what it used to be 10 years ago due to health issues. I like that the brand is on the affordable side and I love how light the bags are. I fell in love with the Sutton bc something about the shape reminds me of a RM MAM only in nylon instead of leather. 

I treated myself to the small Sutton in Magnet in spring 2018 or 2019. You can fit A LOT. If you are a top handle carrier like me I don’t recommend going any bigger bc the straps on the medium are too long to look good as a top handle. If you are going to do crossbody then the size doesn’t really matter. I also have a cute blue camo pouch from them. 

My mom got me a micro Sutton for Christmas 2019. It was a limited edition pattern it’s black with white stars. I love this bag!!! I’m so glad I got it. I’m not always a fan of mini bags, but this is definitely a functional mini. You can fit necessities. 

I was just on their website and I was shocked to see how few colors the bags now come in. It wasn’t always like this. I hope maybe it’s between seasons and they are getting ready to load up fall colors soon. I was thinking of getting a bag for Christmas, but I may go for Longchamp especially if MZ can’t produce more colors.


----------



## allthingsgirl

I finally got my Scout and I absolutely love the bag part in terms of functionality.  It fits a bunch for the size and I like how the opening is easy to open - like it opens up comfortably wide in comparison to something like the mini-Paige or a flat bag.  I love the side zip pockets and the internal organization. It will also be great traveling since easy to pack down and not worry about hurting any pleats or stiff bottoms.  

However, it’s a very utilitarian looking bag…and the strap is so wide it feels clunky.  I also am not a fan of the side attachments as they stick out. 

Overall, I really like it though! I will be keeping it as a great minimalistic every day bag.  I hope they keep making more in this style.

It comes with a little inside market pouch too which is cute but not super realistic to use because if you fill it and put it inside the bag, there isn’t much space left.  

A- overall!


----------



## dcooney4

I keep looking at the citron bowery bag. I actually saw it in person and it is loud but I thought it looked great on me. Hubby was with me and said it looked not so good. I won't say his description. So I left it behind, but I keep thinking about it . I even have it in my cart from a department store.


----------



## allthingsgirl

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the citron bowery bag. I actually saw it in person and it is loud but I thought it looked great on me. Hubby was with me and said it looked not so good. I won't say his description. So I left it behind, but I keep thinking about it . I even have it in my cart from a department store.


Aw, that has happened to me before when I like something but don’t get it due to hubby opinion and then regret it and go buy it anyway, and then am happy with it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the citron bowery bag. I actually saw it in person and it is loud but I thought it looked great on me. Hubby was with me and said it looked not so good. I won't say his description. So I left it behind, but I keep thinking about it . I even have it in my cart from a department store.


Oh wow I wonder y hubby dislike it so  bad lol. I Usually don’t listen to others opinions as much so I say get it if you really love the bag


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

According to MZ new fall colors are coming out soon. I hope we get some interesting colors besides the basics (brown, navy, and black) and hopefully they’re offered in a good mix of bags too. i really want a red or green color in small Sutton delux I’m so excited I can’t wait to see what’s coming out lol


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> According to MZ new fall colors are coming out soon. I hope we get some interesting colors besides the basics (brown, navy, and black) and hopefully they’re offered in a good mix of bags too. i really want a red or green color in small Sutton delux I’m so excited I can’t wait to see what’s coming out lol


I broke down and ordered the Bowery Crossbody in Citron Camo . It came last night so I will look it over well today once I have good day light.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How do you like it so far it seems very useful with all the outside compartments. not sure which color is Citron Camo is  I'm assuming it must be the metallic camouflage?


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> How do you like it so far it seems very useful with all the outside compartments. not sure which color is Citron Camo is  I'm assuming it must be the metallic camouflage?


It is the metallic camo. We have severe rain here at the moment , so I won't wear it till we have a sunny day. I hate to wear a new bag in really bad weather.


----------



## allthingsgirl

That’s great you got it!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> It is the metallic camo. We have severe rain here at the moment , so I won't wear it till we have a sunny day. I hate to wear a new bag in really bad weather.


Yea the weather hasn’t been the greatest. It’s been raining here a lot too and hurricane Ida has done some serious damage. I feel like it won’t be as sunny anymore it feels like summer is officially overbut I’m deff looking forward to fall and these upcoming new colors and especially the Advent sale


----------



## allthingsgirl

tua said:


> ..but I’m deff looking forward to fall and these upcoming new colors and especially the Advent sale



Me too!  I like their Advent sales a lot.


----------



## allthingsgirl

Anyone get anything from the new release today?  I didn’t buy anything. I thought the items were cute but not enough to push me over the edge to purchase and want to wait for other releases this fall/winter.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone get anything from the new release today?  I didn’t buy anything. I thought the items were cute but not enough to push me over the edge to purchase and want to wait for other releases this fall/winter.


I used points and got a metro pouch but that is all.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone get anything from the new release today?  I didn’t buy anything. I thought the items were cute but not enough to push me over the edge to purchase and want to wait for other releases this fall/winter.


I just ordered the Anthracite metallic Lacquer Small Sutton Deluxe didn’t really want another neutral but I really like the Lacquer look so got tempted lol


----------



## ms p

I like the anthracite bags  tell us your thoughts when u received Tua


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t wait to see your anthracite metallic. I like how it looks in pictures but wonder how much I wI’ll like it IRL.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sorry guys just logged on back here but I received my bag and I really like it alot. I will try to post some pics during the week. The color is actually darker than what I thought. Its like a metallic gray and the material is soft and squishy. My next day off isn’t till Wed so I’ll try to get some pics then


----------



## ms p

Here's mine ❤️ Anthracite Metallic Lacquer metro crossbody


----------



## ms p

.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Wow!  I love what you ladies have purchased.   I bought a black Sling bag and the Gray Camo Convertible Backpack.  I love the Sling bag more than I thought.  It is roomy and comfortable.  I know got a bit late on the Sling train, and I am glad I did.  The Convertible Backpack is nice too.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Wow!  I love what you ladies have purchased.   I bought a black Sling bag and the Gray Camo Convertible Backpack.  I love the Sling bag more than I thought.  It is roomy and comfortable.  I know got a bit late on the Sling train, and I am glad I did.  The Convertible Backpack is nice too.


Does the sling bag stay put. I bought an lululemon version but the strap was very slick and didn't stay put . I keep eyeing the mz one but am afraid it won't work comfort wise.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Does the sling bag stay put. I bought an lululemon version but the strap was very slick and didn't stay put . I keep eyeing the mz one but am afraid it won't work comfort wise.


Imho the Sling bag stays put.  The strap it comes with is adjustable so you can tweak it to fit properly.  I like this bag a lot, more than what I thought.  I recommend it.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Wow!  I love what you ladies have purchased.   I bought a black Sling bag and the Gray Camo Convertible Backpack.  I love the Sling bag more than I thought.  It is roomy and comfortable.  I know got a bit late on the Sling train, and I am glad I did.  The Convertible Backpack is nice too.



Wow the 2 bags I like  nice!!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Wow the 2 bags I like  nice!!


This is my first Convertible Backpack.   It’s an interesting model.   It can get heavy if you carry books and stuff.  If you don’t carry much it’s easy to bring along... the gray camo is nice too.   I wonder what kind of leopard will be released this year.....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> This is my first Convertible Backpack.   It’s an interesting model.   It can get heavy if you carry books and stuff.  If you don’t carry much it’s easy to bring along... the gray camo is nice too.   I wonder what kind of leopard will be released this year.....



I think it's a cool walk around the city type of backpack  I especially think grey camo's vibe match this style very well. Great choice  

The leopard will signal fall/winter season again. I wonder what other colors will be released next too.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I think it's a cool walk around the city type of backpack  I especially think grey camo's vibe match this style very well. Great choice
> 
> The leopard will signal fall/winter season again. I wonder what other colors will be released next too.


Thank you for your post.   I like the CB in Gray Camo a lot.   I am fascinated by Camo and Leopard prints.  I missed-out on the Green Metalic Camo though...


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for your post.   I like the CB in Gray Camo a lot.   I am fascinated by Camo and Leopard prints.  I missed-out on the Green Metalic Camo though...



The new bags sells out very fast. Most of the time I don't even notice it was low stock. Tend to make me buy from fomo which is bad. 



I've a purchase dilemma. Will u ladies keep deep teal small metro tote deluxe vs sell it (to buy the restock magnet small metro tote deluxe). I haven't gotten to use it. On one hand I'm getting lazy switching bag so shouldn't really sell just to buy. Magnet is my all time favourite Oxford color. I've the magnet small crosby and it's so precious to me I haven't used it. Honestly I don't need another bag, still have 3-5 bags new with tag. I do like teal too (I don't own any teal bag). Or keep teal and buy magnet !?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The new bags sells out very fast. Most of the time I don't even notice it was low stock. Tend to make me buy from fomo which is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I've a purchase dilemma. Will u ladies keep deep teal small metro tote deluxe vs sell it (to buy the restock magnet small metro tote deluxe). I haven't gotten to use it. On one hand I'm getting lazy switching bag so shouldn't really sell just to buy. Magnet is my all time favourite Oxford color. I've the magnet small crosby and it's so precious to me I haven't used it. Honestly I don't need another bag, still have 3-5 bags new with tag. I do like teal too (I don't own any teal bag). Or keep teal and buy magnet !?
> 
> View attachment 5207719
> View attachment 5207720
> View attachment 5207721


If you can afford to get magnet with out hurting your budget get it too. I think the teal is very pretty but if you are not wearing it , why? Does it not work with your wardrobe? Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep eyeing the sling bag but am still worried it might not work for me. The lululemon one was very pretty but hurt my neck and shoulder. It was  not even worn out of the house. Just tried on. Though Mz is a different brand. Ugh! Don’t want to get something and have to return if it hurts my sensitive shoulder.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> The new bags sells out very fast. Most of the time I don't even notice it was low stock. Tend to make me buy from fomo which is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I've a purchase dilemma. Will u ladies keep deep teal small metro tote deluxe vs sell it (to buy the restock magnet small metro tote deluxe). I haven't gotten to use it. On one hand I'm getting lazy switching bag so shouldn't really sell just to buy. Magnet is my all time favourite Oxford color. I've the magnet small crosby and it's so precious to me I haven't used it. Honestly I don't need another bag, still have 3-5 bags new with tag. I do like teal too (I don't own any teal bag). Or keep teal and buy magnet !?
> 
> View attachment 5207719
> View attachment 5207720
> View attachment 5207721


I think the Teal SMTD has a unique color which probably will not be released again...and if you are not sure about the Teal SMTD, then it means you are not 100% sold on it.  Magnet is a classic which is released often...and it sounds you would appreciate it more since it’s lingering in your mind bringing you doubts about the Teal.... the idea is to buy what makes us super exited about owning MZW, versus accumulate and later regret, although after the regret you can always sell... yet selling is a hassle..... just saying....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I keep eyeing the sling bag but am still worried it might not work for me. The lululemon one was very pretty but hurt my neck and shoulder. It was  not even worn out of the house. Just tried on. Though Mz is a different brand. Ugh! Don’t want to get something and have to return if it hurts my sensitive shoulder.


 If you have a sensitive shoulder then you should be careful.... if you can stand crossbody, I can tell you the Sling fits like a high cross-body which can be easily slid from front to back, and still make sense...  I think the black Sling is the best because the strap is 100% nylon, versus the thick cottony strap on other colors...  the black one was re-stocked today btw....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> If you have a sensitive shoulder then you should be careful.... if you can stand crossbody, I can tell you the Sling fits like a high cross-body which can be easily slid from front to back, and still make sense...  I think the black Sling is the best because the strap is 100% nylon, versus the thick cottony strap on other colors...  the black one was re-stocked today btw....



Good point about the strap.


----------



## ms p

I haven't used the teal as I prefer a fold down handle look. The bag was in storage waiting to "season" the handles down. 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> I haven't used the teal as I prefer a fold down handle look. The bag was in storage waiting to "season" the handles down.
> 
> Thanks for the comments



I think if you love Magnet, I would get what you love.  Someone told me once if it’s not a “hell yeah!”, then it’s a”no”.  Sounds like the Teal is not a “hell yeah”?


----------



## allthingsgirl

As for the sling, I have the black and the strap doesn’t slip for me.  I am still getting used to the wider strap though - like the Scout.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

allthingsgirl said:


> I think if you love Magnet, I would get what you love.  Someone told me once if it’s not a “hell yeah!”, then it’s a”no”.  Sounds like the Teal is not a “hell yeah”?


Totally agree!  A “hell yeah” indeed!!!


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> I think if you love Magnet, I would get what you love.  Someone told me once if it’s not a “hell yeah!”, then it’s a”no”.  Sounds like the Teal is not a “hell yeah”?



I'm probably just itching to get the magnet and in an effort to minimise guilt thinking to sell teal haha. Financially I can afford but rationally who need so many bags  (I'm talking about myself. I buy faster and more than what I use) Some bags I love it more and more as I use it


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> As for the sling, I have the black and the strap doesn’t slip for me.  I am still getting used to the wider strap though - like the Scout.


Do u like the sling ? There are so much hype and love for this style.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I'm probably just itching to get the magnet and in an effort to minimise guilt thinking to sell teal haha. Financially I can afford but rationally who need so many bags  (I'm talking about myself. I buy faster and more than what I use) Some bags I love it more and more as I use it


Keep both then.  They are both great.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I wore my dh's belt bag around the house. It is leather but shaped like the sling bag. I just loosened the strap and wore it crossbody. It was fine with a jacket on but it hurt without one on. It tends to sit at a different spot then my regular crossbodies so for now I am going to pass on it. I adore the look, but unless I can try it in person before buying I am going to pass.


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> Do u like the sling ? There are so much hype and love for this style.


I do like it but I wish they put another zip pocket on the inside.  I like how you can easily swing it around from front to back. However, for some reason, it doesn’t lay right when work on my side and looks best either in front or back.  It’s a cute utility type bag that I will probably only have one (instead of multiple colors) since I only use it in a narrow use case of “semi-active city day carrying small to medium amount of stuff” like the state fair or walking around a city park. If I go hiking, I will use a more rugged bag.  It doesn’t work for me as everyday carry because I don’t like how it doesn’t stand up like the Scout or Paige.  I am glad I got it though.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I bought two different items off Posh . They both said items are new. If they are I will share them when they come. Fingers crossed they really are.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> I do like it but I wish they put another zip pocket on the inside.  I like how you can easily swing it around from front to back. However, for some reason, it doesn’t lay right when work on my side and looks best either in front or back.  It’s a cute utility type bag that I will probably only have one (instead of multiple colors) since I only use it in a narrow use case of “semi-active city day carrying small to medium amount of stuff” like the state fair or walking around a city park. If I go hiking, I will use a more rugged bag.  It doesn’t work for me as everyday carry because I don’t like how it doesn’t stand up like the Scout or Paige.  I am glad I got it though.


I finally got to try a real sling ,but not in the color I wanted. It is just like you said. It looked better when worn in front then on the side like a crossbody.  I also tried the Bleecker belt bag that was more comfortable and looked better on me, but was not the look I was wanting.


----------



## dcooney4

What does everyone think of the new releases?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> What does everyone think of the new releases?


I like the Sling, however I don’t need it.  One Sling is enough for me. What about you?


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I like the Sling, however I don’t need it.  One Sling is enough for me. What about you?


I decided to pass on the sling for now. I like the transit bag but wish it had a top handle of some kind.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been using a mini backpack about the same size as the transit bag and really like the size.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to pass on the sling for now. I like the transit bag but wish it had a top handle of some kind.


I have not tried the Transit Bag.  It looks like a fun bag.  Let us know what you think if you decide to go for it.


----------



## dcooney4

Truthfully I think the most useful bag would be the Mini Metro Deluxe in Magnet. Still thinking as I wait to see if my posh things get shipped and see if they are truly as described.


----------



## ms p

I like the pocket tote  I've a weakness for drawstring bags. About the sling, I like the look alot but I never carry my bag high crossbody. So that's something for me to think over. Also someone posted a pic on FB - black lacquer collection. Sling in black lacquer will be released soon  very pretty


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Truthfully I think the most useful bag would be the Mini Metro Deluxe in Magnet. Still thinking as I wait to see if my posh things get shipped and see if they are truly as described.



Hope it will be!


----------



## pixiejenna

I got to see the metallic anthracite today IRL it’s really pretty. I also got to see the large metro crossbody bag and the scout bag. I think the large metro crossbody would work really well for me the smaller size is just too small for me. The scout bag was interesting I liked the size and the easy access outer zip pockets. But I didn’t like the shoulder strap it;s too thick for the size of bag IMO.


----------



## allthingsgirl

dcooney4 said:


> What does everyone think of the new releases?


I like the blue color a lot but I have a River bag.  If the Bowery sling came out before the Crosby, I would have bought that since I think it’s cleaner. I was really hoping for a fall color but glad they are trying new styles.  Really miss the old Bedford bags though..


----------



## dcooney4

I got this adorable Abby wristlet in Luna . Very delighted with it.


----------



## dcooney4

I also got an beautiful downtown Crosby but it is to close in size to a few of my other bags.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I got this adorable Abby wristlet in Luna . Very delighted with it.



I like Luna print


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I also got an beautiful downtown Crosby but it is to close in size to a few of my other bags.



I think when we like a certain size/ the size that works best for us it's understandable we have more bags of that size. U don't carry that much small should work well for u.


----------



## ms p

I got the Bowery pocket tote. The bag itself is very lightweight. The adjustable long strap is the heavier component. Leather is really soft too. It's slightly smaller than the small metro Quatro tote (just fyi)


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I got the Bowery pocket tote. The bag itself is very lightweight. The adjustable long strap is the heavier component. Leather is really soft too. It's slightly smaller than the small metro Quatro tote (just fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5219866
> 
> View attachment 5219867
> 
> View attachment 5219869
> 
> View attachment 5219868
> 
> View attachment 5219870


When you have worn it a few times please give us a review.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I got the Bowery pocket tote. The bag itself is very lightweight. The adjustable long strap is the heavier component. Leather is really soft too. It's slightly smaller than the small metro Quatro tote (just fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5219866
> 
> View attachment 5219867
> 
> View attachment 5219869
> 
> View attachment 5219868
> 
> View attachment 5219870


It’s beautiful.  I love the details, like the zippers, and leather accessories.... I love how you can hand carry it too!!!  Wow!


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> It’s beautiful.  I love the details, like the zippers, and leather accessories.... I love how you can hand carry it too!!!  Wow!



Thank ü for the nice comment 



dcooney4 said:


> When you have worn it a few times please give us a review.



Will do  I suspect the leather will mark easily since it's so soft. Also i wonder will the drawstring frayed if one keeps opening/ closing via the drawstring closure hardware. Personally I don't think I'll be adjusting it much. I think it look cute when slightly clinched and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Thank ü for the nice comment
> 
> 
> 
> Will do  I suspect the leather will mark easily since it's so soft. Also i wonder will the drawstring frayed if one keeps opening/ closing via the drawstring closure hardware. Personally I don't think I'll be adjusting it much. I think it look cute when slightly clinched and I'll leave it at that.


I think it is very pretty. I have not used the drawstring on my convertible backpack. Like you I just keep it slightly cinched. I have had no issues.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

hello everyone I apologize for the long delay I’ve been so busy and lazy to post here so sorry. I took small Sutton out and really like the Anthracite lacquer. It’s a gunmetal metallic color and kinda squishy. I’m barely 5ft tall and 98lbs the last few pics the bag is fully over stuffed.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> .


 
So pretty !!! U look fabulous ❤️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> So pretty !!! U look fabulous ❤


TY ur so sweet


----------



## allthingsgirl

The pocket tote looks really cute!  I like the real life pictures of it.


----------



## allthingsgirl

tua said:


> .


Thx for the pix!!  It looks great on you


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

allthingsgirl said:


> The pocket tote looks really cute!  I like the real life pictures of it.


TY it’s the small Sutton it’s a good size for everyday bag not too small and not too big. I had the medium and large Sutton and only used them as shoulder bags with both sides clipped in bc they were a lil too big for my preference


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MZ Wallace announced on IG that there will be new arrivals coming this Tuesday including the return of Black lacquer. They also said there will be some more new arrivals next month and it will include a new color for micro Sutton. I’m so excited I want a red or green micro Sutton


----------



## MBUIOGVA

tua said:


> MZ Wallace announced on IG that there will be new arrivals coming this Tuesday including the return of Black lacquer. They also said there will be some more new arrivals next month and it will include a new color for micro Sutton. I’m so excited I want a red or green micro Sutton


I love the Micro Sutton in any color....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I love the Micro Sutton in any color....


Ditto!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MBUIOGVA said:


> I love the Micro Sutton in any color....


Omg yes it’s so cute


----------



## alatrop

tua said:


> MZ Wallace announced on IG that there will be new arrivals coming this Tuesday including the return of Black lacquer. They also said there will be some more new arrivals next month and it will include a new color for micro Sutton. I’m so excited I want a red or green micro Sutton



The black lacquer was available early yesterday for rewards members, and I got a small Sutton 

I bought my first small Sutton three years ago (Sable metallic) and have been wanting a black one!


----------



## dcooney4

alatrop said:


> The black lacquer was available early yesterday for rewards members, and I got a small Sutton
> 
> I bought my first small Sutton three years ago (Sable metallic) and have been wanting a black one!


Congrats! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

alatrop said:


> The black lacquer was available early yesterday for rewards members, and I got a small Sutton
> 
> I bought my first small Sutton three years ago (Sable metallic) and have been wanting a black one!


Yay congrats!!! I was so tempted by the black lacquer too it’s so pretty


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

New arrivals tom on MZ what are you guys hoping for?


----------



## smile10281

Long time lurker, although I haven’t bought an MZ bag in a while! I’ve been drawn back in (no pun intended) with the latest drop. I’m eyeing the Crosby drawstring bucket bag, in the print and in black lacquer. I love the look of black lacquer (have a small metro) but I really like the lighter lining of the print bag. Not sure which to go with! Does anybody here have this bag? If so, could you tell me your thoughts on it? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

tua said:


> New arrivals tom on MZ what are you guys hoping for?


I got the Sling in Pale Rose Gold and a black Metro Belt Bag.   Exited for the Sling.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

smile10281 said:


> Long time lurker, although I haven’t bought an MZ bag in a while! I’ve been drawn back in (no pun intended) with the latest drop. I’m eyeing the Crosby drawstring bucket bag, in the print and in black lacquer. I love the look of black lacquer (have a small metro) but I really like the lighter lining of the print bag. Not sure which to go with! Does anybody here have this bag? If so, could you tell me your thoughts on it? Any advice appreciated!
> [/QUOTE





MBUIOGVA said:


> I got the Sling in Pale Rose Gold and a black Metro Belt Bag.   Exited for the Sling.


Sorry I don’t have the Krosby Drawstring bucket bag but I would go with the print (depending how much you like leopard print)since you already have another bag in black lacquer


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MBUIOGVA said:


> I got the Sling in Pale Rose Gold and a black Metro Belt Bag.   Exited for the Sling.


The Sling in that Pale Rose Gold is beautiful


----------



## smile10281

tua said:


> Sorry I don’t have the Krosby Drawstring bucket bag but I would go with the print (depending how much you like leopard print)since you already have another bag in black lacquer


Thank you!  That makes sense.



tua said:


> The Sling in that Pale Rose Gold is beautiful


I totally agree! @MBUIOGVA please post pics when you receive your new bags!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!  That makes sense.
> 
> 
> I totally agree! @MBUIOGVA please post pics when you receive your new bags!


Of course!   I am currently away from home for three weeks and will take a picture when I get back and open the package.  
I have been looking at the Pocket Tote and have to say I am tempted.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I got the Sling in Pale Rose Gold and a black Metro Belt Bag.   Exited for the Sling.


I saw the pale rose sling in person and it is gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

smile10281 said:


> Long time lurker, although I haven’t bought an MZ bag in a while! I’ve been drawn back in (no pun intended) with the latest drop. I’m eyeing the Crosby drawstring bucket bag, in the print and in black lacquer. I love the look of black lacquer (have a small metro) but I really like the lighter lining of the print bag. Not sure which to go with! Does anybody here have this bag? If so, could you tell me your thoughts on it? Any advice appreciated!


I don’t have these but I am curious to see them.


----------



## dcooney4

I tried it on. The mini in teal is mine.


----------



## smile10281

dcooney4 said:


> I tried it on. The mini in teal is mine.


Both look great on you! Also love your pink flannel


----------



## pixiejenna

They seem to have some newer colors/prints but none in a style I want. Love the mulberry color but only comes in 3 styles. They have stars again only 4 styles, grey camo in 7 styles (some accessories). I love the look of the crossbody sling bag(Fanny pack) but it’s too big.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I tried it on. The mini in teal is mine.


The sling looks so cool in Pale Rose Gold.  Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I tried it on. The mini in teal is mine.


Love them both


----------



## MBUIOGVA

So....I am in Cleveland, Ohio for medical reasons.... this is why I need to wait to see my MZW new releases delivered at home in Switzerland, however I wanted to share with you about a cute little leather handbag shop I ran into called FOUNT.   I met the owners, a nice young couple who are getting for me an Arlington Shoulder Bag in black.  The Arlington is sort of a bucket bag, with a top zipper, and an outside pocket for your phone.  The leather of this company is divine. I am going back on Tuesday to pick up my new bag!   So exited!!!   Do you guys know Fount leather goods?


----------



## smile10281

MBUIOGVA said:


> So....I am in Cleveland, Ohio for medical reasons.... this is why I need to wait to see my MZW new releases delivered at home in Switzerland, however I wanted to share with you about a cute little leather handbag shop I ran into called FOUNT.   I met the owners, a nice young couple who are getting for me an Arlington Shoulder Bag in black.  The Arlington is sort of a bucket bag, with a top zipper, and an outside pocket for your phone.  The leather of this company is divine. I am going back on Tuesday to pick up my new bag!   So exited!!!   Do you guys know Fount leather goods?


I’m not familiar with Fount, but I looked at their website and the leather looks yummy. The Arlington looks like a really nice bag - which color did you choose? I like the look of the Arlo in Hazelnut https://fountleather.com/products/the-arlo-crossbody?variant=41055625871534.

On another note, I’m sorry you are having issues with your health; I hope they are not too serious and resolve soon. Take care!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

smile10281 said:


> I’m not familiar with Fount, but I looked at their website and the leather looks yummy. The Arlington looks like a really nice bag - which color did you choose? I like the look of the Arlo in Hazelnut https://fountleather.com/products/the-arlo-crossbody?variant=41055625871534.
> 
> On another note, I’m sorry you are having issues with your health; I hope they are not too serious and resolve soon. Take care!


You are such a sweetheart smile10281 for your kind wishes.  Thank you for your lovely words.   Everything went well in terms of my health endeavors here in Cleveland.   I am thankful for the wealth of health.

I chose the Arlington in Peppercorn, which is Fount’s name for black.   The Arlo is a nice piece too.   I like the back pocket on the Arlo.

A friend of mine had mentioned Fount to me in the past, and it is great I ran into their store here in Cleveland.... they are a fairly new company from Cleveland.  I am happy to support this brand which is still unique and from USA .

I wonder how different is Pale Rose Gold from the Regular Rose Gold from MZW....  from the pictures I have seen online, the Pale Rose Gold looks very nice...


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> So....I am in Cleveland, Ohio for medical reasons.... this is why I need to wait to see my MZW new releases delivered at home in Switzerland, however I wanted to share with you about a cute little leather handbag shop I ran into called FOUNT.   I met the owners, a nice young couple who are getting for me an Arlington Shoulder Bag in black.  The Arlington is sort of a bucket bag, with a top zipper, and an outside pocket for your phone.  The leather of this company is divine. I am going back on Tuesday to pick up my new bag!   So exited!!!   Do you guys know Fount leather goods?


They are lovely people and their bags are wonderful quality.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> They are lovely people and their bags are wonderful quality.


Omg dc you know Fount too!  How awesome.  What bag do you like from them? 

 I did not imagine I would buy bags in Cleveland.... between the MZWs I bought online and Fount, I think I need to chill in the bag buying department....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Omg dc you know Fount too!  How awesome.  What bag do you like from them?
> 
> I did not imagine I would buy bags in Cleveland.... between the MZWs I bought online and Fount, I think I need to chill in the bag buying department....


I had a bucket bag and a petite Bellfield. They were very nice.  I sold them both but now kind of regret it. Bought both in person when they did the country living fair in NY , two different years.


----------



## ms p

Sale is up. Lots of item in small quantities going fast.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sale is up. Lots of item in small quantities going fast.


I ordered something hope it is nice. Did you order anything?


----------



## sydney529

The Grammercy City Bag is my favorite out of the 20+ MZW bags I own.  I ordered the Grammercy satchel.  So nice to have a choice of styles other than Metro Totes and Suttons.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I ordered something hope it is nice. Did you order anything?



Yes I did although I don't need anything. Now just waiting to see if my order will ship. Per past sale experience sometimes order gets cancelled (no stock I guess). I order a magnet small Sutton and magnet Paige. Looking to order Gramercy crossbody or Gramercy satchel lol.

What did u get ?


----------



## ms p

sydney529 said:


> The Grammercy City Bag is my favorite out of the 20+ MZW bags I own.  I ordered the Grammercy satchel.  So nice to have a choice of styles other than Metro Totes and Suttons.



Which colour?


----------



## sydney529

I'm afraid I'm stuck in my favorite rut of black/gold with red lining.  Classic MZW.  I love the combo and my bags in other colors just seem to take second place to this combo.  The satchel seems to be a little smaller than the city bag.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Yes I did although I don't need anything. Now just waiting to see if my order will ship. Per past sale experience sometimes order gets cancelled (no stock I guess). I order a magnet small Sutton and magnet Paige. Looking to order Gramercy crossbody or Gramercy satchel lol.
> 
> What did u get ?


I keep looking at the Gramercy satchel too but I just got a blue and red Tory Burch satchel and I still have a never used dawn Paige.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I ordered the small Crosby . Hope I love it.


----------



## jill39

i ordered a daffodil small sutton-always liked that for summer but never got it.  hope it gets shipped!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Today I ordered the small Crosby . Hope I love it.



I love that bag it's pretty. Can be casual or dressy


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

For some reason I can’t access the saleI hope I’m not missing anything good I have to wait till tom when it becomes available


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> For some reason I can’t access the saleI hope I’m not missing anything good I have to wait till tom when it becomes available



Did u sign in?


----------



## allthingsgirl

I got the Bowery backpack.  Wanted other bags but wasn’t quick enough.


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> I got the Bowery backpack.  Wanted other bags but wasn’t quick enough.



Congrats  I was considering too. Except DD said she don't like metallic hue. I also think I will prefer the first generation design with additional front compartment.


----------



## ms p

Suddenly it occurred to me many of us in this thread is O.G. kinda certified long time bag lovers? haha


----------



## dcooney4

I keep going back to look again. I keep hoping they add more bags.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Suddenly it occurred to me many of us in this thread is O.G. kinda certified long time bag lovers? haha


What does OG mean btw?  How does it happen?


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> What does OG mean btw?  How does it happen?



When we are 10 years on tpf it automatically becomes O.G  I think the earliest is end 2005. Most of us joined around 2007/2008.

Q to all : any story to how did u ladies discovered/ joined tpf?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I keep going back to look again. I keep hoping they add more bags.



Someone said they asked and that's all. I also keep checking haha. End up convincing myself to buy a Soho backpack (for work or travel/holiday plus the I don't have any large size backpack excuse lol)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I looked at the sale this morning it seemed ok nothing really exciting but I did get Large Gramercy Satchel in Port for travel. Not really sure I need it bc I have few travel bags already. I’m also hoping it’s not too heavy. I had a Belle that I used to travel to NY with and it was kinda heavy for me I feel like this might be too lol


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> I looked at the sale this morning it seemed ok nothing really exciting but I did get Large Gramercy Satchel in Port for travel. Not really sure I need it bc I have few travel bags already. I’m also hoping it’s not too heavy. I had a Belle that I used to travel to NY with and it was kinda heavy for me I feel like this might be too lol


Port is a stunning color in real life.


----------



## dcooney4

Ok broke down and order Gramercy Satchel in Dawn.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Ok broke down and order Gramercy Satchel in Dawn.


Congrats!!Great choice love the whole Gramercy line❤️ Do you intend to use it for travel ?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> When we are 10 years on tpf it automatically becomes O.G  I think the earliest is end 2005. Most of us joined around 2007/2008.
> 
> Q to all : any story to how did u ladies discovered/ joined tpf?
> 
> View attachment 5254051





ms p said:


> When we are 10 years on tpf it automatically becomes O.G  I think the earliest is end 2005. Most of us joined around 2007/2008.
> 
> Q to all : any story to how did u ladies discovered/ joined tpf?
> 
> View attachment 5254051


I believe I discovered TPF around 2008. At that time I had just recently purchased a Marc Jacobs bag back when the brand was pretty popular n the Stam was the “it” bag. I was so excited w my bag so I went home and started googling about it and that’s when TPF popped up. Unfortunately my obsession w MJ didn’t last too long n I’m happy about that bc they have poor resale value
What is ur guys story? How did everyone else land here?


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> I believe I discovered TPF around 2008. At that time I had just recently purchased a Marc Jacobs bag back when the brand was pretty popular n the Stam was the “it” bag. I was so excited w my bag so I went home and started googling about it and that’s when TPF popped up. Unfortunately my obsession w MJ didn’t last too long n I’m happy about that bc they have poor resale value
> What is ur guys story? How did everyone else land here?



I remember the stam it was so unique but too heavy for me. Those were the IT bag times haha. 1 after another. I was encouraged by DH to joined tpf (I'm sure he regretted it tremendously haha). I went overseas with DH and was feeling lonely and needed some new hobby. There's the start of my bag journey


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> I remember the stam it was so unique but too heavy for me. Those were the IT bag times haha. 1 after another. I was encouraged by DH to joined tpf (I'm sure he regretted it tremendously haha). I went overseas with DH and was feeling lonely and needed some new hobby. There's the start of my bag journey


Yea I’m not so into the “it” bags anymore. I went thru my whole bag collection and I donated/sold most of my bags. 
How sweet and supportive of ur DH encouraging u to join TFP. My DH can be a jerk he would tell me “all you do is stare at bags all day” back then when I used to be here on TFP a lot lol


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Yea I’m not so into the “it” bags anymore. I went thru my whole bag collection and I donated/sold most of my bags.
> How sweet and supportive of ur DH encouraging u to join TFP. My DH can be a jerk he would tell me “all you do is stare at bags all day” back then when I used to be here on TFP a lot lol



I was here a lot too since I didn't have to work or do much housework (service apartment and no DD yet). Me too has went through the bags. All my buy/ sell/ donate end up with about same number of bag. I still look LV sometimes but didn't buy any these few years. Now is mostly mzw.


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Congrats!!Great choice love the whole Gramercy line❤ Do you intend to use it for travel ?


No the satchel is just a handbag with a removable crossbody strap.


----------



## dcooney4

I think I was looking to buy a bucket bag and saw an Lv and a dooney I liked. The dooney I saw Qvc had them and they had a subform and someone there mentioned TPF. So I went to check it out and here I am.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone received their sale items yet?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone received their sale items yet?



I won't have it anytime soon. I sent it via the long way. Will live vicariously through u ladies


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Haven’t received my Gramercy bag either hopefully soon and I ordered like the first day of the sale


----------



## smile10281

I haven’t either. Btw, I did end up ordering the bucket bag in both the animal print and black lacquer around the last time I posted here and received them a couple of weeks ago. They are a little smaller than I thought they’d be but fit more items than expected for the size. I guess the smaller size in this style is good in that the contents can’t really get “lost” . Also, the bottoms of both styles are reinforced so the bags stand when empty. I love how easy they are to get in and out of. Overall pleased with both!


----------



## jayjay77

I ordered the Crosby City bag on Thursday and received it yesterday (Monday). I’ve wanted a smaller tote with luggage sleeve for a while so happy to get it on sale!

I’m in NYC and it shipped from Bayonne, NJ which is why I got it so fast.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

jayjay77 said:


> I ordered the Crosby City bag on Thursday and received it yesterday (Monday). I’ve wanted a smaller tote with luggage sleeve for a while so happy to get it on sale!
> 
> I’m in NYC and it shipped from Bayonne, NJ which is why I got it so fast.


I’m around the area too I just checked and it shipped yay!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

How are you liking the Crosby city bag @jayjay77 do you intend to use it for work or travel?


----------



## dcooney4

Received my small Crosby and I have to say I really like it.


----------



## dcooney4

She just arrived.


----------



## mbaldino

I was in a bad relationship for way too long. I found TPF about 10-12 years ago and it became my escape. I was so sad when TPF shut down for a while. I felt like I lost my friends. Glad it’s back up and I’m out of that relationship too!


----------



## mbaldino

I’m heading to Disney in a month. Which MZ Wallace bag would you bring?  I’ll be with my husband and 3 teenage daughters. Currently contemplating the sling, small Sutton, or small convertible backpack.
mom open to all ideas. I love this brand and how lightweight it is. Thanks


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Received my small Crosby and I have to say I really like it.



Both are gorgeous!


----------



## ms p

mbaldino said:


> I’m heading to Disney in a month. Which MZ Wallace bag would you bring?  I’ll be with my husband and 3 teenage daughters. Currently contemplating the sling, small Sutton, or small convertible backpack.
> mom open to all ideas. I love this brand and how lightweight it is. Thanks


I like backpack - to be hands free for times I think I'll be doing a lot of  walking around. Not sure is there any bag size limit for rides.


----------



## allthingsgirl

ms p said:


> When we are 10 years on tpf it automatically becomes O.G  I think the earliest is end 2005. Most of us joined around 2007/2008.
> 
> Q to all : any story to how did u ladies discovered/ joined tpf?
> 
> View attachment 5254051


Honestly can’t remember how I discovered it but it was before Reddit was super popular (or at least it wasn’t from Reddit).  I actually think I stumbled on a separate site for Tokidoki bags and then got referred here for more Tokidoki forums.  I just can’t remember what the other site or chat group was on!


----------



## allthingsgirl

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone received their sale items yet?


I did!  I got my Graphite Bowery backpack.  Graphite is a great color for me as a non-black neutral.  It is my first Bowery and I really like the material. Also my first backpack with travel sleeve so excited about that.


----------



## allthingsgirl

mbaldino said:


> I’m heading to Disney in a month. Which MZ Wallace bag would you bring?  I’ll be with my husband and 3 teenage daughters. Currently contemplating the sling, small Sutton, or small convertible backpack.
> mom open to all ideas. I love this brand and how lightweight it is. Thanks


I think Sling is perfect for this but I might opt for the convertible backpack if need more room.  I don’t have that one though so don’t know first hand.  The sling is great for swinging around and wearing close to you in front though!


----------



## allthingsgirl

Anyone buy anything from the 12 days yet?  Nothing yet for me but it the large metro is still there but the end of the 12 days and I haven’t bought anything yet, I will get one.  Just not sure of color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone buy anything from the 12 days yet?  Nothing yet for me but it the large metro is still there but the end of the 12 days and I haven’t bought anything yet, I will get one.  Just not sure of color.


Yea nothing yet for me as well. I’m not liking anything so far n I hope it stays that way until day 12 lol I’m already spending too much on the holiday season


----------



## dcooney4

I have not bought anything yet. I bought two bags during the sale and one from the fb group .


----------



## dcooney4

The new leather bags look very pretty. I am trying very hard to be good this month because I had to buy a lot of gifts for others, but they are not making it easy.


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl: congratulations I like the graphite bp. I haven't bought anything from the 12 days. Waiting to see everything first. So far I like some, but nothing I must have I think haha (testing my restraint here). 

Tua: Me too spent too much during sale. I think it's a annual problem for me haha.

DC: which ones are u considering?


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> allthingsgirl: congratulations I like the graphite bp. I haven't bought anything from the 12 days. Waiting to see everything first. So far I like some, but nothing I must have I think haha (testing my restraint here).
> 
> Tua: Me too spent too much during sale. I think it's a annual problem for me haha.
> 
> DC: which ones are u considering?


I keep looking at the metallic slate Mini Metro Deluxe. I like the metallic but am concerned that hot pink might be to bright for me. I like softer pinks better. I showed the picture to my friend and she said it looked a little to young. I believe you wear what you like but I am not sure. If it had a soft rose lining I would have jumped on it.  Still considering it though.


----------



## furbaby119

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the metallic slate Mini Metro Deluxe. I like the metallic but am concerned that hot pink might be to bright for me. I like softer pinks better. I showed the picture to my friend and she said it looked a little to young. I believe you wear what you like but I am not sure. If it had a soft rose lining I would have jumped on it.  Still considering it though.


I was thinking the same thing. The mini is just a tad bit small for me but I would buy if it had the rose lining. Not loving the prices recently either-but it’s forcing me to be


----------



## furbaby119

furbaby119 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The mini is just a tad bit small for me but I would buy if it had the rose lining. Not loving the prices recently either-but it’s forcing me to be good


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I keep looking at the metallic slate Mini Metro Deluxe. I like the metallic but am concerned that hot pink might be to bright for me. I like softer pinks better. I showed the picture to my friend and she said it looked a little to young. I believe you wear what you like but I am not sure. If it had a soft rose lining I would have jumped on it.  Still considering it though.



I saw the unpack/ review video on FB the metallic and softer texture looks great.  The lining is inside I don't mind a bright color. I'm just not sure do I like the contrast neon zipper.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I saw the unpack/ review video on FB the metallic and softer texture looks great.  The lining is inside I don't mind a bright color. I'm just not sure do I like the contrast neon zipper.


I like a bright lining I guess it is the pink zippers. I find them fun but not sure if it would work with my clothes. Though I did see one photo that unless you are looking from above you might not see them. Ugh! I still like though the price is throwing me a bit.


----------



## allthingsgirl

Last day of 12 day event!  So far the only thing I am considering is the large metro or the Greta wristlet or id case.


----------



## ms p

allthingsgirl said:


> Last day of 12 day event!  So far the only thing I am considering is the large metro or the Greta wristlet or id case.


I like the large Pippa but not the price


----------



## smile10281

dcooney4 said:


> I like a bright lining I guess it is the pink zippers. I find them fun but not sure if it would work with my clothes. Though I did see one photo that unless you are looking from above you might not see them. Ugh! I still like though the price is throwing me a bit.


ITA! I ended up caving and purchased it, hoping that the zipper detail won’t be visible unless looking from above, like you said


----------



## ms p

ms p said:


> I like the large Pippa but not the price



Ok I bought the large Pippa. after seeing post comparing it to LV cousin pm. In comparison that sounds cheaper (self denial haha)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Ok I bought the large Pippa. after seeing post comparing it to LV cousin pm. In comparison that sounds cheaper (self denial haha)


I can deff see that lol. Both bags seem so trendy to me. How are you liking large Pippa does it fit a lot?


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> I can deff see that lol. Both bags seem so trendy to me. How are you liking large Pippa does it fit a lot?



Hope to receive soon  keeping fingers crossed  maybe1 week? Mzw (Lucy?) posted a video on Instagram that shows she packing the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

smile10281 said:


> ITA! I ended up caving and purchased it, hoping that the zipper detail won’t be visible unless looking from above, like you said


I caved too! lol


----------



## dcooney4

I love metallics and I like the fun crossbody strap on it. I might sell one of my sale bags when it comes, but want to see if the straps from the sale bag would work on too.


----------



## smile10281

ms p said:


> Hope to receive soon  keeping fingers crossed  maybe1 week? Mzw (Lucy?) posted a video on Instagram that shows she packing the bag.


You probably already saw this, but Lucy has a modshot of the Pippa on her IG today. It looks quite nice! I like both versions, nylon and leather.


----------



## pixiejenna

ms p said:


> I saw the unpack/ review video on FB the metallic and softer texture looks great.  The lining is inside I don't mind a bright color. I'm just not sure do I like the contrast neon zipper.



Do you have a link to the video? I like this in the picture but worry about if I like it IRL. I bought a holographic one a year ago and hated it IRL because it looked like plastic. I’ve seen some of the rose gold metallic IRL and it‘s like a soft sheen and doesn’t look like plastic. I’m kind of leaning towards getting it and returning it if I don’t like it.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Do you have a link to the video? I like this in the picture but worry about if I like it IRL. I bought a holographic one a year ago and hated it IRL because it looked like plastic. I’ve seen some of the rose gold metallic IRL and it‘s like a soft sheen and doesn’t look like plastic. I’m kind of leaning towards getting it and returning it if I don’t like it.


It is my understanding that metallic slate is the same type of fabric as the new rose gold.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> Do you have a link to the video? I like this in the picture but worry about if I like it IRL. I bought a holographic one a year ago and hated it IRL because it looked like plastic. I’ve seen some of the rose gold metallic IRL and it‘s like a soft sheen and doesn’t look like plastic. I’m kind of leaning towards getting it and returning it if I don’t like it.



Are u on the mzw FB group? One of the mod bought the bag and did tye video  the ladies on the FB group does wonderful video. There was another video - snow lacquer and it's Beautiful


----------



## ms p

smile10281 said:


> You probably already saw this, but Lucy has a modshot of the Pippa on her IG today. It looks quite nice! I like both versions, nylon and leather.


Thanks for posting! I do not have Instagram lol (refusing to have too much social mediaapp/ account .. shameful to admit my FB is already mostly just for me to look at mzw haha)


----------



## Emma1420

dcooney4 said:


> It is my understanding that metallic slate is the same type of fabric as the new rose gold.



it is.  I have a micro bag in rose gold and I bought the MMTD in the metallic slate and the fabric is the same.  I returned the MMTD.  i loved the crossbody strap, but the bag itself wasn’t for me.  It was just too glittery and with the neon pink just wouldn’t work with my wardrobe well.  It was one of those bags I liked the idea of more than the reality.


----------



## pixiejenna

dcooney4 said:


> It is my understanding that metallic slate is the same type of fabric as the new rose gold.



Thanks I think that I will go for it.



ms p said:


> Are u on the mzw FB group? One of the mod bought the bag and did tye video  the ladies on the FB group does wonderful video. There was another video - snow lacquer and it's Beautiful



No I'll try to find it after work. After dooney4 said it's similar to the rose gold sheen I think that I'll take the plunge.


----------



## smile10281

Emma1420 said:


> it is.  I have a micro bag in rose gold and I bought the MMTD in the metallic slate and the fabric is the same.  I returned the MMTD.  i loved the crossbody strap, but the bag itself wasn’t for me.  It was just too glittery and with the neon pink just wouldn’t work with my wardrobe well.  It was one of those bags I liked the idea of more than the reality.


Thank you for your confirmation and review!


----------



## allthingsgirl

I caved on the last day and bought a Nik (a style I was eyeing for awhile) so I could get the GWP.  I really wanted something small in Animal Print so it was perfect!  Can’t wait to get it.  Excited for the Nik too.


----------



## dcooney4

Emma1420 said:


> it is.  I have a micro bag in rose gold and I bought the MMTD in the metallic slate and the fabric is the same.  I returned the MMTD.  i loved the crossbody strap, but the bag itself wasn’t for me.  It was just too glittery and with the neon pink just wouldn’t work with my wardrobe well.  It was one of those bags I liked the idea of more than the reality.


I hope I don't feel the same. It should be here in a day or two.


----------



## ms p

My large Pippa  I like it  thank God for year end work bonus lol I got my pay today too so I don't feel so bad paying retail for this


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> My large Pippa  I like it  thank God for year end work bonus lol I got my pay today too so I don't feel so bad paying retail for this
> 
> View attachment 5276112
> 
> View attachment 5276113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276117


Wow! That looks fantastic.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Wow! That looks fantastic.



Thank ü . Have u receive the mmtd? 

I share the bag pic with my gf she said it's too complicated for her. But I really like it  I'm a happy gal today


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Thank ü . Have u receive the mmtd?
> 
> I share the bag pic with my gf she said it's too complicated for her. But I really like it  I'm a happy gal today


I did but I sent it back.  The bag itself was a beautiful fabric but the strap had a pull in it . It  had a few flaws on my particular bag too. I almost kept it anyway as I loved the fabric, but was told in the fb group the pull on the strap might get worse.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww I took to long to pull the trigger and it’s sold out


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I did but I sent it back.  The bag itself was a beautiful fabric but the strap had a pull in it . It  had a few flaws on my particular bag too. I almost kept it anyway as I loved the fabric, but was told in the fb group the pull on the strap might get worse.



Wow I like that strap what a pity it has a pull sigh


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Wow I like that strap what a pity it has a pull sigh


If it was something I could have repaired I would have kept it. The slate metallic fabric is stunning. I really hope they make more things in that color and fabric.


----------



## smile10281

dcooney4 said:


> If it was something I could have repaired I would have kept it. The slate metallic fabric is stunning. I really hope they make more things in that color and fabric.


@dcooney4 I’m so sorry that there were flaws on your bag and strap! I received my order yesterday and have to agree about the fabric. It is definitely glittery but I personally love it! The neon pink lining and zippers are a little outside of my comfort zone but I don’t think they are immediately obvious from the side/afar. I think I will keep it. I also hope there will be other styles in this fabric!

In addition to the mini metro tote, I ordered the small Bowery pocket crossbody in red because I kept thinking about it, and I really like it! Definitely a small bag but the color is the perfect red IMHO. Also love the glittery accents.


----------



## dcooney4

smile10281 said:


> @dcooney4 I’m so sorry that there were flaws on your bag and strap! I received my order yesterday and have to agree about the fabric. It is definitely glittery but I personally love it! The neon pink lining and zippers are a little outside of my comfort zone but I don’t think they are immediately obvious from the side/afar. I think I will keep it. I also hope there will be other styles in this fabric!
> 
> In addition to the mini metro tote, I ordered the small Bowery pocket crossbody in red because I kept thinking about it, and I really like it! Definitely a small bag but the color is the perfect red IMHO. Also love the glittery accents.


They are both beautiful . Enjoy them both.


----------



## ms p

smile10281 said:


> @dcooney4 I’m so sorry that there were flaws on your bag and strap! I received my order yesterday and have to agree about the fabric. It is definitely glittery but I personally love it! The neon pink lining and zippers are a little outside of my comfort zone but I don’t think they are immediately obvious from the side/afar. I think I will keep it. I also hope there will be other styles in this fabric!
> 
> In addition to the mini metro tote, I ordered the small Bowery pocket crossbody in red because I kept thinking about it, and I really like it! Definitely a small bag but the color is the perfect red IMHO. Also love the glittery accents.



Love both! Your photo really show off the metallic on the mmtd. Me too keep looking at the red Bowery but I know it's too small for me. So happy for u


----------



## smile10281

dcooney4 said:


> They are both beautiful . Enjoy them both.





ms p said:


> Love both! Your photo really show off the metallic on the mmtd. Me too keep looking at the red Bowery but I know it's too small for me. So happy for u


Thank you both!


----------



## lutein

Can I get some feedback from Crosby owners - do you find the colours faded after a few years? I have 2 Crosbys in blue and in magnet, and I find that them seem to have faded after a few years of intensive use. I know that they're nylon but I was expecting the colours to last a bit longer. Maybe I need to send them to a bag spa?


----------



## dcooney4

lutein said:


> Can I get some feedback from Crosby owners - do you find the colours faded after a few years? I have 2 Crosbys in blue and in magnet, and I find that them seem to have faded after a few years of intensive use. I know that they're nylon but I was expecting the colours to last a bit longer. Maybe I need to send them to a bag spa?


I am sorry that happened. I only just bought my first crosby bag so I don't know.


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone here have the bleecker tote? I bought one off someone yesterday, but it won’t arrive for a few days. It is brand new though the photo showed the bottom a bit wrinkly. It the bottom soft or is there a hard board in it?


----------



## estrie

lutein said:


> Can I get some feedback from Crosby owners - do you find the colours faded after a few years? I have 2 Crosbys in blue and in magnet, and I find that them seem to have faded after a few years of intensive use. I know that they're nylon but I was expecting the colours to last a bit longer. Maybe I need to send them to a bag spa?



Crosby is the same fabric as the metros and suttons? I’ve not seen anyone observe color fading in this forum (I’m not on Facebook). I haven’t had any fading in any of my metros, suttons, or any of the crosbys (just micro, crossbody, and small crossbody). Nor do colors ever rub off onto other fabrics thank goodness, one of the best things. I’ve washed in the machine a number of these bags, a vibrant papaya sutton has had multiple washes. They come out sparkling new, maybe a little softer and of course the leather has been wet.

Maybe if you try a wash the fabric will brighten back up!

One thing about the Crosby crossbody is its leather corners get really worn which looks terrible.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone here have the bleecker tote? I bought one off someone yesterday, but it won’t arrive for a few days. It is brand new though the photo showed the bottom a bit wrinkly. It the bottom soft or is there a hard board in it?



i’ll be super curious what you think!!


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> i’ll be super curious what you think!!


I really like it, but it is not as light as I had read it was. The quality is amazing and the outside pockets are fantastic. I weighed it because when I test packed it , it felt very heavy. I thought it was just my stuff, so I emptied it again and the bag weighed over two pounds empty and the strap and your at almost 2 and a half pounds. It does have a travel sleeve , so it could just pop on top of a suitcase . For what I wanted to use it for it would carry it all, if not for the weight issue.


----------



## dcooney4

What does everyone think of the new Apex collection?


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving the look of the new Apex medium crossbody. The black one with the orange lining is calling me. I hope it has the same soft strap that the Bowery bag has.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I am loving the look of the new Apex medium crossbody. The black one with the orange lining is calling me. I hope it has the same soft strap that the Bowery bag has.



I prefer the all black apex vs the dawn/yellow combo. When will the bag be shipped? The apex strap looks like the Bowery silky smooth strap, and the bag material look like Bowery too. So I think it's a sporty Bowery line. Can't wait to hear what's your view when u received it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> What does everyone think of the new Apex collection?


It looks kinda too trendy for my tase maybe I need to see it in person


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> It looks kinda too trendy for my tase maybe I need to see it in person


I was actually contemplating a Tory Burch bag that has a similar look. So when I saw this I was delighted. I just hope the straps being on the back rather then on the side does not change the comfort level.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I was actually contemplating a Tory Burch bag that has a similar look. So when I saw this I was delighted. I just hope the straps being on the back rather then on the side does not change the comfort level.


Thats a really good observation since its MZ hopefully the straps on the back lay the bag better next to the body


----------



## ms p

Just wanted to share the warm platinum quatro tote. I'm 5'2  didn't think I'd enjoy using it so much  Almost 2 weeks straight! I like this much better than the smaller metro quatro version (it's on edu fyi)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Just wanted to share the warm platinum quatro tote. I'm 5'2  didn't think I'd enjoy using it so much  Almost 2 weeks straight! I like this much better than the smaller metro quatro version (it's on edu fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5316928


Love it looks so comfortable


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Just wanted to share the warm platinum quatro tote. I'm 5'2  didn't think I'd enjoy using it so much  Almost 2 weeks straight! I like this much better than the smaller metro quatro version (it's on edu fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5316928


Love the color. Does the fabric feel sturdy?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color. Does the fabric feel sturdy?



The fabric feels alright to me. Has slight structure and yet remains  Bowery pillow soft


----------



## dcooney4

What is everyone thinking about the new releases?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone thinking about the new releases?



I like caramel but sadly most probably i won't buy the bags. I don't like that caramel doesn't come with a solid colour adjustable strap. I'm conservative and prefer a safer matchy option. Also I feel the cotton strap maybe heavier vs the normal nylon strap? I really wish mzw with include a matching standard crossbody strap on top of the fancy strap.

Someone posted the Instagram video of caramel large Pippa, that girl make the bag look so good with her various outfit ! 

Dawn and yellow is really cool too just not for me.

Did u get anything?


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Crosby is the same fabric as the metros and suttons? I’ve not seen anyone observe color fading in this forum (I’m not on Facebook). I haven’t had any fading in any of my metros, suttons, or any of the crosbys (just micro, crossbody, and small crossbody). Nor do colors ever rub off onto other fabrics thank goodness, one of the best things. I’ve washed in the machine a number of these bags, a vibrant papaya sutton has had multiple washes. They come out sparkling new, maybe a little softer and of course the leather has been wet.
> 
> Maybe if you try a wash the fabric will brighten back up!
> 
> One thing about the Crosby crossbody is its leather corners get really worn which looks terrible.





ms p said:


> Just wanted to share the warm platinum quatro tote. I'm 5'2  didn't think I'd enjoy using it so much  Almost 2 weeks straight! I like this much better than the smaller metro quatro version (it's on edu fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5316928


ms p..looks so pretty!  Yours doesn’t have the deep wrinkles.. did you steam it? Or was it wrinkle-free?

Estrie, the newest Crosby crossbody that just came out, doesn’t have the leather corners…


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I like caramel but sadly most probably i won't buy the bags. I don't like that caramel doesn't come with a solid colour adjustable strap. I'm conservative and prefer a safer matchy option. Also I feel the cotton strap maybe heavier vs the normal nylon strap? I really wish mzw with include a matching standard crossbody strap on top of the fancy strap.
> 
> Someone posted the Instagram video of caramel large Pippa, that girl make the bag look so good with her various outfit !
> 
> Dawn and yellow is really cool too just not for me.
> 
> Did u get anything?


I like the dawn Bowery because the only yellow is on the interior, so it can coordinate with anything. I cannot wear the caramel color. It makes me look sickly. I just sent a brand-new Ralph Lauren jacket in a similar color to the consignment shop. If I wore scarfs, I could have done something but I don't.


----------



## ms p

Reba said:


> ms p..looks so pretty!  Yours doesn’t have the deep wrinkles.. did you steam it? Or was it wrinkle-free?
> 
> Estrie, the newest Crosby crossbody that just came out, doesn’t have the leather corners…



Great to see you around  have u bought any mzw lately or have new love or hobby ? 

Mine arrive with a light indentation of the strap on the bag. After packing it up and using it the "mark" kind of fade away. I think many Bowery bags comes with some sort of wrinkles but as the bag is huggable/ squeezable cushion material it usually goes away or at least look much more natural. Warm platinum looks coated to me so I didn't dare to steam it lol although I was tempted.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I like the dawn Bowery because the only yellow is on the interior, so it can coordinate with anything. I cannot wear the caramel color. It makes me look sickly. I just sent a brand-new Ralph Lauren jacket in a similar color to the consignment shop. If I wore scarfs, I could have done something but I don't.



Now caramel smutton is oos. I'm left pondering on the caramel Crosby bucket. Looking at it again I realized the exterior front pocket zipper pull is fabric with a dash of white at the end/edge. I think I prefer the black version with a leather zipper pull.

I was trying not to look at the dawn bags since I'm cutting down and I already have dawn in my closet. The yellow lining is really nice when pair with dawn Bowery 

Has anyone got the Bowery sling or seen it irl? What are your thoughts?


----------



## ms p

The caramel bucket is now low stock ...


----------



## pixiejenna

I also really like the caramel color but not the shoulder strap with the white stripe. I feel like the white striped shoulder strap makes it look sporty. It looks like two of the bags in this color is already sold out the small Sutton and the bucket bag. Not a fan of the yellow or the navy with yellow trim too bold for me.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> Just wanted to share the warm platinum quatro tote. I'm 5'2  didn't think I'd enjoy using it so much  Almost 2 weeks straight! I like this much better than the smaller metro quatro version (it's on edu fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5316928


Lovely!! Is the larger size better for the things you carry? Or you just like how the larger size handles/feels?


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Estrie, the newest Crosby crossbody that just came out, doesn’t have the leather corners…


Hi! Wow thank you for noting this. Honestly the sportiness of Dawn and Sunflower combo didn’t really capture my attention. Looking now I can see myself with any number of the bags, including that Crosby Crossbody 

Obsessed with Sunflower Ombré… kind of wonder if they might make a deluxe version of Micro Sutton?? Maybe not since they just released a non-deluxe.


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> Lovely!! Is the larger size better for the things you carry? Or you just like how the larger size handles/feels?



I'm fairly short 5'2 so I thought the regular /larger will overwhelmed me. It didn't. The smaller size was a bit awkward as a tote - the double strap felt like it should be at least 1 inch long. I don't really use it as crossbody for both sizes as the 2 long handle looks off to me when the bag is worn crossbody but that's just me.


----------



## allthingsgirl

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone thinking about the new releases?


I love the plain Dawn items, the Caramel, and like the Sunflower ones.     I am trying to decide which Dawn bag to purchase.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Now caramel smutton is oos. I'm left pondering on the caramel Crosby bucket. Looking at it again I realized the exterior front pocket zipper pull is fabric with a dash of white at the end/edge. I think I prefer the black version with a leather zipper pull.
> 
> I was trying not to look at the dawn bags since I'm cutting down and I already have dawn in my closet. The yellow lining is really nice when pair with dawn Bowery
> 
> Has anyone got the Bowery sling or seen it irl? What are your thoughts?


The bowery sling is beautiful. I had it for a day, but it hit me on a weird spot on my shoulder and couldn't wear it. The quality was really nice. I kind of regret not checking if it could work as a bum bag, before I returned it.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> Hi! Wow thank you for noting this. Honestly the sportiness of Dawn and Sunflower combo didn’t really capture my attention. Looking now I can see myself with any number of the bags, including that Crosby Crossbody
> 
> Obsessed with Sunflower Ombré… kind of wonder if they might make a deluxe version of Micro Sutton?? Maybe not since they just released a non-deluxe.


I think the micro sutton is just too small to be deluxe.


----------



## Reba

ms p said:


> Great to see you around  have u bought any mzw lately or have new love or hobby ?
> 
> Mine arrive with a light indentation of the strap on the bag. After packing it up and using it the "mark" kind of fade away. I think many Bowery bags comes with some sort of wrinkles but as the bag is huggable/ squeezable cushion material it usually goes away or at least look much more natural. Warm platinum looks coated to me so I didn't dare to steam it lol although I was tempted.


I have lots of MZ.., mostly the Bedford no longer made.. I still follow them.., and, have bought a couple metro line for daughter and I


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> Hi! Wow thank you for noting this. Honestly the sportiness of Dawn and Sunflower combo didn’t really capture my attention. Looking now I can see myself with any number of the bags, including that Crosby Crossbody
> 
> Obsessed with Sunflower Ombré… kind of wonder if they might make a deluxe version of Micro Sutton?? Maybe not since they just released a non-deluxe.


Hope I didn’t cause a buying frenzy 
I like the Dawn/Sunflower combos.. I ordered the strap with points to update my Dawn Lizzy


----------



## dcooney4

Reba said:


> Hope I didn’t cause a buying frenzy
> I like the Dawn/Sunflower combos.. I ordered the strap with points to update my Dawn Lizzy
> View attachment 5330398


I noticed that your strap has a different connector piece than it shows on the website. Is it still comfortable?


----------



## ms p

Caramel small sutton and Crosby drawstring is available again. I tested and I could at least cart in 10 each. I wonder is it returns or new stock.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> I'm fairly short 5'2 so I thought the regular /larger will overwhelmed me. It didn't. The smaller size was a bit awkward as a tote - the double strap felt like it should be at least 1 inch long. I don't really use it as crossbody for both sizes as the 2 long handle looks off to me when the bag is worn crossbody but that's just me.


I see what you mean. It does look really good on shoulder on you. I’ve been leaning smaller lately so the smaller tote appealed to me visually. I think if shoulder straps can mostly hang down they’re not too distracting but if they stick out they can be hazardous around stair banners, door knobs, fences and such!


----------



## estrie

allthingsgirl said:


> I love the plain Dawn items, the Caramel, and like the Sunflower ones.     I am trying to decide which Dawn bag to purchase.


I am pleased by all the Dawn w/ silver hardware offerings and wish I weren’t at a bag saturation and usage/need level where it’s really hard to justify more.


----------



## estrie

dcooney4 said:


> I think the micro sutton is just too small to be deluxe.


Think you’re right. Recently surprised myself by fitting very comfortably into a micro, mostly thanks to a medium metro pouch merely compartmentalizing keys inside the bag! Previously it just felt too cramped, and confusing without the standard key/market bag lanyard and double front inside pockets


----------



## estrie

Reba said:


> Hope I didn’t cause a buying frenzy
> I like the Dawn/Sunflower combos.. I ordered the strap with points to update my Dawn Lizzy
> View attachment 5330398


This is brilliant! The wider straps have been taking me time to adjust to, also. Is it more comfortable for shoulders? Visually it’s never been my preference before, while MZW’s standard nylon straps looked just right. This update looks perfect 

I’ve been eyeing Lizzys on Poshmark and thinking of you!


----------



## Reba

dcooney4 said:


> I noticed that your strap has a different connector piece than it shows on the website. Is it still comfortable?


It’s fine. I don’t typically have my bags on for hours at a time. Felt fine to me..


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> This is brilliant! The wider straps have been taking me time to adjust to, also. Is it more comfortable for shoulders? Visually it’s never been my preference before, while MZW’s standard nylon straps looked just right. This update looks perfect
> 
> I’ve been eyeing Lizzys on Poshmark and thinking of you!


Lol..definitely a collector of Lizzy. I think I have 7!  I have a couple of wider straps. I find them comfortable crossbody. Not too different. I also pulled my Tigereye Lizzy and put a white leather crossbody strap from another bag i have.. my caramel/white


----------



## Reba

estrie said:


> I am pleased by all the Dawn w/ silver hardware offerings and wish I weren’t at a bag saturation and usage/need level where it’s really hard to justify more.


“Bag Saturation”…so there too. Every time I decide to go through to sell some I end up closing the closet and walking away.. I do rotate and use most throughout the year. But, still..
Now when new comes out, I go to my closet and tell myself I probably have something similar and maybe even made better than what they crank out now…


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Reba said:


> Lol..definitely a collector of Lizzy. I think I have 7!  I have a couple of wider straps. I find them comfortable crossbody. Not too different. I also pulled my Tigereye Lizzy and put a white leather crossbody strap from another bag i have.. my caramel/white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331572


Ur tigerlily Lizzy is beautiful i had Jane in Tigerlily and its a really beautiful color. I was so tempted to grab the small Sutton in the new Caramel color but i prefer GW better


----------



## Samari02

ms p said:


> Just wanted to share the warm platinum quatro tote. I'm 5'2  didn't think I'd enjoy using it so much  Almost 2 weeks straight! I like this much better than the smaller metro quatro version (it's on edu fyi)
> 
> View attachment 5316928


Does this bag "stand up" on it's own?  I've been struggling to effectively use the small Metro Tote Deluxe for work because file folders keep slipping to the bottom of the bag and getting bent/curved.


----------



## dcooney4

Samari02 said:


> Does this bag "stand up" on it's own?  I've been struggling to effectively use the small Metro Tote Deluxe for work because file folders keep slipping to the bottom of the bag and getting bent/curved.


I doubt it, but hopefully ms p can respond.


----------



## ms p

Hi dc and samari  I think because it's warm platinum fabric so Yes it does stands up even when empty  here's a pic of it at natural resting position.

The double shoulder straps are quite narrow though. So u might need to use the long adjustable strap for a more comfortable wear if u are carrying heavier items (especially when not wearing jacket/ coat etc) 









Samari02 said:


> Does this bag "stand up" on it's own?  I've been struggling to effectively use the small Metro Tote Deluxe for work because file folders keep slipping to the bottom of the bag and getting bent/curved.


----------



## ms p

How's everyone? It's so quiet here recently.


----------



## Samari02

ms p said:


> Hi dc and samari  I think because it's warm platinum fabric so Yes it does stands up even when empty  here's a pic of it at natural resting position.
> 
> The double shoulder straps are quite narrow though. So u might need to use the long adjustable strap for a more comfortable wear if u are carrying heavier items (especially when not wearing jacket/ coat etc)
> 
> View attachment 5384150
> 
> View attachment 5384151


Thank you so much for doing this!  I've watched ALL of the YouTube videos and nobody just stands these bags up empty.


----------



## ms p

You are most welcome  the regular Bowery fabric quatro I'm not too sure can it stand. But I remember the small size metro quatro also stands up when empty. I think I had shared previously here ... Err I think if memory serves me correctly lol (I sold that already so couldn't verify)



Samari02 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this!  I've watched ALL of the YouTube videos and nobody just stands these bags up empty.


----------



## dcooney4

I have bought a couple of older styles lately. I bought a dazzle mini soho , then found a new black one and then found a new boysenberry Paige . Now I am good and looking at the new styles again too. Regretted selling a couple so I found them again


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I have bought a couple of older styles lately. I bought a dazzle mini soho , then found a new black one and then found a new boysenberry Paige . Now I am good and looking at the new styles again too. Regretted selling a couple so I found them again



Good haul  I also just bought a red mini Soho. Sold all of mine and missed the style.

I'm looking at some other brands recently. Bought a KS and used it this week. It's a nice size, lots of pockets and cheaper than mzw lol. 






I saw someone selling brontibay in the FB group. I bought the sapphire kit. Do u have any experience with brontibay? Are they lasting? It has a casual vibe I hope I like it.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Good haul  I also just bought a red mini Soho. Sold all of mine and missed the style.
> 
> I'm looking at some other brands recently. Bought a KS and used it this week. It's a nice size, lots of pockets and cheaper than mzw lol.
> View attachment 5385674
> 
> View attachment 5385675
> 
> 
> 
> I saw someone selling brontibay in the FB group. I bought the sapphire kit. Do u have any experience with brontibay? Are they lasting? It has a casual vibe I hope I like it.
> 
> View attachment 5385676


I had one and the fabric was beautiful. I kind of regret selling it.


----------



## allthingsgirl

Anyone buy anything from the May release?  I am really curious about Jute but don’t know if I love it enough to buy.


----------



## dcooney4

allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone buy anything from the May release?  I am really curious about Jute but don’t know if I love it enough to buy.


I was interested in the jute , but just bought two patterned bags from other companys. Hopefully someone will have bought one.


----------



## ms p

I kept looking at jute but can't decide. It looks brown and sometimes grey in pics to me and sometimes fairly dark too


----------



## ms p

Jute bag is almost all sold out. Did u purchase? I bought the backpack but it'll take a while before I received.



allthingsgirl said:


> Anyone buy anything from the May release?  I am really curious about Jute but don’t know if I love it enough to buy.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Jute bag is almost all sold out. Did u purchase? I bought the backpack but it'll take a while before I received.


I did not. I bought this Crossbody from a small company called Meanwhile Back on the Farm. I wear a lot of olive green and white and thought it would go better with my clothes. It is a waxed canvas with a leather bottom, back outside pocket and handles. It has a light blue interior so I can find everything. It is very light weight ,yet very sturdy.  I did like the jute but I could not decide what the actual color was.


----------



## rabrabrn

That is a cute bag, similar to an R.Riveter Otto.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Jute bag is almost all sold out. Did u purchase? I bought the backpack but it'll take a while before I received.


Jute seem like an interesting pattern/color I hope you receive ur backpack sooner than excepted. I got punch micro Sutton and surprisingly the color is better in IRL lol at least to me. I would describe it as a raspberry color


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Jute seem like an interesting pattern/color I hope you receive ur backpack sooner than excepted. I got punch micro Sutton and surprisingly the color is better in IRL lol at least to me. I would describe it as a raspberry color



Punch raspberry sounds absolutely divine ❤️ I would totally buy that except it's a bit small for me and for that size I prefer the metro drawstring with 2 exterior pockets (but apparently it's discontinued)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Punch raspberry sounds absolutely divine ❤ I would totally buy that except it's a bit small for me and for that size I prefer the metro drawstring with 2 exterior pockets (but apparently it's discontinued)


Yea I really liked the metro drawstring too I so wish they can bring back some of the discontinued bags at least for one season


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Yea I really liked the metro drawstring too I so wish they can bring back some of the discontinued bags at least for one season


Me too I missed Bea


----------



## dcooney4

I wish they would bring back baby Jane but add a removable crossbody option.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> I wish they would bring back baby Jane but add a removable crossbody option.


I literally just asked MZ about this sometime last week on their Instagram page


----------



## Thistle

I ordered the metro pouch in jute and wanted to share the color. The color is pretty true, indirect natural light.


----------



## ms p

Thistle said:


> I ordered the metro pouch in jute and wanted to share the color. The color is pretty true, indirect natural light.
> View attachment 5413581
> View attachment 5413582



How do u find the print ? 

Jute reminds me of the days I stayed at Bangladesh (dh was working there)


----------



## Thistle

ms p said:


> How do u find the print ?
> 
> Jute reminds me of the days I stayed at Bangladesh (dh was working there)


It’s pretty, I like the neutral colors, but I wasn’t expecting it to look like screen print from close up. I like it enough on the pouch, but I don’t think I’ll get anything else in the print.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thistle said:


> I ordered the metro pouch in jute and wanted to share the color. The color is pretty true, indirect natural light.
> View attachment 5413581
> View attachment 5413582


Is the material the same as their regular metro bags?


----------



## Thistle

tua said:


> Is the material the same as their regular metro bags?


Yep, it feels like their normal metro nylon.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dears, I know it’s been a while since I participated in this thread.  I hope you are all well.  I wanted to share that I ordered the key pouch in Jute and was impressed with the print.  It looks perfectly like basket material.  Jute made me think of the basket bags, french women wear during the summer, with the modern twist, and soft feel of nylon.  Basket bags, unfortunately, are usually rough to the touch and may fray your clothing.   I personally loved everything about Jute. I purchased yesterday the Medium Metro Tote Deluxe in this print.  I am very exited about this one!!


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dears, I know it’s been a while since I participated in this thread.  I hope you are all well.  I wanted to share that I ordered the key pouch in Jute and was impressed with the print.  It looks perfectly like basket material.  Jute made me think of the basket bags, french women wear during the summer, with the modern twist, and soft feel of nylon.  Basket bags, unfortunately, are usually rough to the touch and may fray your clothing.   I personally loved everything about Jute. I purchased yesterday the Medium Metro Tote Deluxe in this print.  I am very exited about this one!!


Please share when you receive it.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dears, I know it’s been a while since I participated in this thread.  I hope you are all well.  I wanted to share that I ordered the key pouch in Jute and was impressed with the print.  It looks perfectly like basket material.  Jute made me think of the basket bags, french women wear during the summer, with the modern twist, and soft feel of nylon.  Basket bags, unfortunately, are usually rough to the touch and may fray your clothing.   I personally loved everything about Jute. I purchased yesterday the Medium Metro Tote Deluxe in this print.  I am very exited about this one!!



Glad to see u back  I'm sharing your excitement! Hope I love it as much as u when I get the BP. Keep us posted


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Here is a picture of the basket bag popular in the summer in France....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Please share when you receive it.



And my MMTD in Jute arrived. I love it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MBUIOGVA said:


> And my MMTD in Jute arrived. I love it!
> View attachment 5420541


Looks very pretty


----------



## MBUIOGVA

tua said:


> Looks very pretty



I like this print a lot...


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I like this print a lot...



Congratulations! I just received my backpack last night. It's really pretty and great as a neutral color bag.


----------



## ms p

New releases are out. What are your thoughts? Between neon pink and punch I think I like punch raspberry's tone more. I do like the pearl metallic and neon pink combo luckily the large metro doesn't work for me haha my wallet is safe


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> New releases are out. What are your thoughts? Between neon pink and punch I think I like punch raspberry's tone more. I do like the pearl metallic and neon pink combo luckily the large metro doesn't work for me haha my wallet is safe




I am intrigued by the Large Madison Shopper in Dawn.  I have been thinking about it for days.   Does anyone have an opinion on this particular model?

I like the Pink Camo, however I hesitate about the shine factor.... I have the impression the subtle shine elevates the bag making it more dressy.... I love the browns and pinks in the mix.... Lucy made a nice show and tell yesterday and I think it matched her outfit nicely....


----------



## ms p

I'm waiting for the small shoulder bag to be restocked. Kind of disappointed no dawn small shoulder bag. I like the Madison range -> shopper and shoulder bag organisation design 




MBUIOGVA said:


> I am intrigued by the Large Madison Shopper in Dawn.  I have been thinking about it for days.   Does anyone have an opinion on this particular model?
> 
> I like the Pink Camo, however I hesitate about the shine factor.... I have the impression the subtle shine elevates the bag making it more dressy.... I love the browns and pinks in the mix.... Lucy made a nice show and tell yesterday and I think it matched her outfit nicely....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> I'm waiting for the small shoulder bag to be restocked. Kind of disappointed no dawn small shoulder bag. I like the Madison range -> shopper and shoulder bag organisation design



Yes, the organization of the Madison line is what is calling my attention.   I like the idea of the Small Madison Shopper design too.  It seems as a good everyday bag with an interesting and different shape.  I called MZ yesterday and inquired about the Small Madison Shopper in Dawn, and they said it’s not being released.  This is why I am thinking about the Large Madison in Dawn.  A large tote in Dawn is always handy for me.   I love love Dawn.   I really miss the Soho Tote line in the old Bedford though....   What a treasure that is...


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> And my MMTD in Jute arrived. I love it!
> View attachment 5420541


It is so much cuter in your photo. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Yes, the organization of the Madison line is what is calling my attention.   I like the idea of the Small Madison Shopper design too.  It seems as a good everyday bag with an interesting and different shape.  I called MZ yesterday and inquired about the Small Madison Shopper in Dawn, and they said it’s not being released.  This is why I am thinking about the Large Madison in Dawn.  A large tote in Dawn is always handy for me.   I love love Dawn.   I really miss the Soho Tote line in the old Bedford though....   What a treasure that is...


I was hoping for the small Madison shopper in a year round color, other than black.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

Hello All! I was wondering if MZ Wallace has any sales in summer? My googling isn't working on this. So far I have just found the big black friday and the December advent sale. Anything else?


----------



## dcooney4

If they have a lot of stock unsold there is sometimes a sale twice a year. Lately they seem to be making smaller batches that are selling out, so unfortunately I have no clue for this summer.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

thanks dcooney4-I have noticed things selling out too and also not a great selection to boot. Maybe covid is slowing things down with production?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I succumbed to the Medium Metro Tote in Ocean because it coincided that I need a beach bag.  I will share a picture when it arrives.....   What do you guys think about the Mesh bags?


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I succumbed to the Medium Metro Tote in Ocean because it coincided that I need a beach bag.  I will share a picture when it arrives.....   What do you guys think about the Mesh bags?


They look interesting but I know nothing about them. I am looking forward to your review.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

MBUIOGVA said:


> I succumbed to the Medium Metro Tote in Ocean because it coincided that I need a beach bag.  I will share a picture when it arrives.....   What do you guys think about the Mesh bags?


I too would love a review of the Medium Metro Tote-I really am interested in this bag but very hesitant on all of the reviews of how hard it is to wear as a shoulder bag and the straps don't stay up. It looks like a great travel bag, beach bag, everything bag.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I succumbed to the Medium Metro Tote in Ocean because it coincided that I need a beach bag.  I will share a picture when it arrives.....   What do you guys think about the Mesh bags?



I like the look of mesh bags in general  can't wait to hear what you think of Mzw mesh bag


----------



## ms p

Side track I'm surprised how much I enjoyed using the small convertible backpack. Here's a pic from last week when I went to Lego exhibition with dd  the Legos are amazing!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> They look interesting but I know nothing about them. I am looking forward to your review.



Ocean Mesh MMT is here.....   still no thoughts on this bag.... I am going by the ocean this Friday so I will report back....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Ocean Mesh MMT is here.....   still no thoughts on this bag.... I am going by the ocean this Friday so I will report back....
> 
> View attachment 5435428


The color is lovely. What does it feel like. It kind of has a neoprene look in the photo.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> The color is lovely. What does it feel like. It kind of has a neoprene look in the photo.



I don’t know about neoprene, and would not know how to comment on this. 
What I can say about the mesh bag thus far.....the material is stiffer than the Oxford nylon, the market pouch feels nice and the handles stay on your shoulder because of the mesh material, and the inside lining is a darker blue....  I love the two blues involved in this bag.....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

MBUIOGVA said:


> Ocean Mesh MMT is here.....   still no thoughts on this bag.... I am going by the ocean this Friday so I will report back....
> 
> View attachment 5435428



so continuing on my reporting.... this bag is easy to carry in the warm weather by the ocean.... I like the fact that is has a little more structure. I do miss the crossbody strap though. Thus far it’s been a great companion.  Here is a picture of my lovely Ocean Mesh MMT with groceries patiently waiting for me on my bike.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

MBUIOGVA said:


> so continuing on my reporting.... this bag is easy to carry in the warm weather by the ocean.... I like the fact that is has a little more structure. I do miss the crossbody strap though. Thus far it’s been a great companion.  Here is a picture of my lovely Ocean Mesh MMT with groceries patiently waiting for me on my bike.
> View attachment 5439232



My reporting continues.....  This bag is carefree.... you can place it on the sand, it stands nicely on its own with your stuff in, and later you can shake the sand off easily.... just as Lucy said....  do I recommend it?  Yes..... I really like the soft stiffness it has.....

I like the feel of the mesh material.... it is easy and soft to handle in a beach environment....  I like as well how the market pouch is stiffer than the regular oxford nylon market pouches.... it is not fibble, and it has more of a presence in the whole scenario.... my son is using it to put his valuables....  he knows the market pouch is his space to store his phone, etc....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> My reporting continues.....  This bag is carefree.... you can place it on the sand, it stands nicely on its own with your stuff in, and later you can shake the sand off easily.... just as Lucy said....  do I recommend it?  Yes..... I really like the soft stiffness it has.....
> 
> I like the feel of the mesh material.... it is easy and soft to handle in a beach environment....  I like as well how the market pouch is stiffer than the regular oxford nylon market pouches.... it is not fibble, and it has more of a presence in the whole scenario.... my son is using it to put his valuables....  he knows the market pouch is his space to store his phone, etc....
> 
> View attachment 5439856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439858




Thanks for the pics and review ☺️ i immediately went to take a second look on the website after reading your post above haha.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Thanks for the pics and review ☺ i immediately went to take a second look on the website after reading your post above haha.



Thank you ms p, Imho the mesh bag is awesome for the beach!!


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone know when the new releases drop?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone know when the new releases drop?



Anything u like from the July released?  

I like sand patchwork but none of the bags are really my style. Unless I get the large Zoey or try the small metro aging ...


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Anything u like from the July released?
> 
> I like sand patchwork but none of the bags are really my style. Unless I get the large Zoey or try the small metro aging ...


I like the micro in the summer palm and the pearlized mini metro, but I have not ordered yet. It seems a bit late in the season for me for summer colors. In 6 weeks the colors of the trees will start changing where I live. Though I almost hit the buy button yesterday. What about you?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I like the micro in the summer palm and the pearlized mini metro, but I have not ordered yet. It seems a bit late in the season for me for summer colors. In 6 weeks the colors of the trees will start changing where I live. Though I almost hit the buy button yesterday. What about you?


You are right about Fall being a few weeks away... thank you for saying this... what a bummer Summer is ending so soon.... I am tempted by the White Crosby Sling...  I bought a Travel Jim, a LMTD and the Mesh Metro Tote last month, all under the justification of necessities.... I have to wait a little to justify more necessities.....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> You are right about Fall being a few weeks away... thank you for saying this... what a bummer Summer is ending so soon.... I am tempted by the White Crosby Sling...  I bought a Travel Jim, a LMTD and the Mesh Metro Tote last month, all under the justification of necessities.... I have to wait a little to justify more necessities.....


I love the white. I have been tempted by the mini metro in white all day. I also like the summer palm in the micro Sutton or the backpack. I am trying to be good and remind myself that summer is not long. Ugh!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I love the white. I have been tempted by the mini metro in white all day. I also like the summer palm in the micro Sutton or the backpack. I am trying to be good and remind myself that summer is not long. Ugh!


Indeed, the Summer Palm looks very nice in the Micro Sutton especially....


----------



## ms p

I like the white bags too. The iridescent chain looks so pretty against the pearlised white but I really really want a matching strap when I buy a bag. I like the hot pink but I also want a matching white strap. I don't like to get my own strap or mix with other brand's strap (I'm kinda weird haha)


----------



## ms p

I'm all year round summer  micro is cute but a bit small for me luckily


----------



## estrie

At first I thought you meant you dress and carry summer themes all year round, which is a great refreshing approach to living winter, but then realized you mean it is warm year round where you live


----------



## estrie

Ever since moving into Micro Sutton from the small metro tote I can’t seem to use any other bag, even trying other small bags. This summer, particularly one to two weeks ago in preparation for air travel and six days of theme parks with two young children, I tried to get back into that small metro (neon pink!!) but all the floppy fabric made the larger size seem burdensome. As much as I love the pockets, it’s sometimes a fight to actually use them. 

So now trying to decide between colors for another micro sutton, and a bright summer color really could help cheer up winter, as long as it won’t instantly get dye rubbed onto it from jeans and coats… Perhaps the black and white checkerboard can go with more things than I think


----------



## ms p

estrie said:


> At first I thought you meant you dress and carry summer themes all year round, which is a great refreshing approach to living winter, but then realized you mean it is warm year round where you live



Yes tropical weather . I tried to put the summer palm print micro Sutton pic against my dress lol (I'm 90% in dress.. regardless for work or weekend) and the print clash with my wardrobe. The summer palm color is really beautiful. The black and white to me is a all year round classic print. What's your current micro Sutton color?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

estrie said:


> Ever since moving into Micro Sutton from the small metro tote I can’t seem to use any other bag, even trying other small bags. This summer, particularly one to two weeks ago in preparation for air travel and six days of theme parks with two young children, I tried to get back into that small metro (neon pink!!) but all the floppy fabric made the larger size seem burdensome. As much as I love the pockets, it’s sometimes a fight to actually use them.
> 
> So now trying to decide between colors for another micro sutton, and a bright summer color really could help cheer up winter, as long as it won’t instantly get dye rubbed onto it from jeans and coats… Perhaps the black and white checkerboard can go with more things than I think


I agree the Micro Sutton is a wonderful bag.... when I put it on, I don’t take it off even for driving because it is easy and light.    I love to wear my Dawn, Black and Magnet the most.


----------



## dcooney4

My friend got the palm convertible backpack and sent me a picture of it. I broke down and ordered it. I hope I get a similar color placement as she got.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> My friend got the palm convertible backpack and sent me a picture of it. I broke down and ordered it. I hope I get a similar color placement as she got.


The backpack sounds good too..


----------



## ms p

Summer palm Micro Sutton is low stock now fyi if anyone is considering


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Summer palm Micro Sutton is low stock now fyi if anyone is considering


Considering how late in our summer it came out I am surprised, but the more pictures I see on it I understand why.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Considering how late in our summer it came out I am surprised, but the more pictures I see on it I understand why.



I like the colors shown  keep us posted when u received your BP


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dears,

Wow!! The Large Metro Crossbody in Sand Patchwork sold out, as well as the Micro Sutton in Summer Palm.... both of these items are cute...

While it’s still possible, I pulled the trigger for the following necessities:
(1). Large Zoey in Black
(2). Metro Clutch in Yellow mesh
(3). Metro clutch in Dawn

These were my coupon purchases.   I am looking forward to their arrival....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dears,
> 
> Wow!! The Large Metro Crossbody in Sand Patchwork sold out, as well as the Micro Sutton in Summer Palm.... both of these items are cute...
> 
> While it’s still possible, I pulled the trigger for the following necessities:
> (1). Large Zoey in Black
> (2). Metro Clutch in Yellow mesh
> (3). Metro clutch in Dawn
> 
> These were my coupon purchases.   I am looking forward to their arrival....


Can’t wait to see how you like them.


----------



## dcooney4

My backpack arrived! It was okay a bit misshaped but fine. Not sure it is going to stay.


----------



## dcooney4

The palm pattern is lovely. I think because there are so many pockets the the pattern can end up being strangely put together on some and absolutely stunning on others. It is all personal. What one person loves another might dislike. My friend received one that was so gorgeous I immediately ordered one. So don’t be put off by my choice. Not to mention it is a great functioning bag.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> My backpack arrived! It was okay a bit misshaped but fine. Not sure it is going to stay.


 
If you absolutely love the BP, keep it, otherwise save your money for other bags which will be coming up....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Can’t wait to see how you like them.



I find MZW pouches and cosmetic bags super useful....  I am buying more because I truly need them.... I already own the Large Zoey in Sunflower Ombre, and I like it a lot.  It is spacious and the organization is helpful.   This time around I am getting it in black to fend off stains....  The Metro Clutch was recently released and for me is a new try.... will keep you posted for sure....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I find MZW pouches and cosmetic bags super useful....  I am buying more because I truly need them.... I already own the Large Zoey in Sunflower Ombre, and I like it a lot.  It is spacious and the organization is helpful.   This time around I am getting it in black to fend off stains....  The Metro Clutch was recently released and for me is a new try.... will keep you posted for sure....


I tend to use the same two tiny Vera Bradley pouches. The Mz ones are usually to big for me. I do like the look of Zoey for travel though.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> If you absolutely love the BP, keep it, otherwise save your money for other bags which will be coming up....


It has already been dropped off at FedEx.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It has already been dropped off at FedEx.



U can always order again if you really like it? I know some gals order a few to choose the print placement they prefer. Mzw print placement is so random. It'll be ideal if we can shop and select in store for such items.


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I find MZW pouches and cosmetic bags super useful....  I am buying more because I truly need them.... I already own the Large Zoey in Sunflower Ombre, and I like it a lot.  It is spacious and the organization is helpful.   This time around I am getting it in black to fend off stains....  The Metro Clutch was recently released and for me is a new try.... will keep you posted for sure....



I really like the large Zoey interior layout


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> Can’t wait to see how you like them.


Well, I received my three pouches.... the Neon Yellow Clutch is going back to NYC.... this color is not for me... although I thought it would have been a great idea because of the contrast between the neon yellow exterior and orange interior.... anyhow, I am ordering a the same in Ocean...   I like the mesh material for the beach.....  and I like how MZW is offering new materials.... in this case mesh to comfortably live through a beach vacation....

I like the Large Zoey style.... it works for me... and the new Metro Cluth is nice because of the pockets...  MZW rules in terms of organization....

I am still thinking about the Pearl Crosby Sling, it sold out already, and now it’s back in stock.....I know I will regret this hesitation, however my hesitation comes because I have bought a lot of bags lately, and I can’t buy them all....  wish I could....


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> Well, I received my three pouches.... the Neon Yellow Clutch is going back to NYC.... this color is not for me... although I thought it would have been a great idea because of the contrast between the neon yellow exterior and orange interior.... anyhow, I am ordering a the same in Ocean...   I like the mesh material for the beach.....  and I like how MZW is offering new materials.... in this case mesh to comfortably live through a beach vacation....
> 
> I like the Large Zoey style.... it works for me... and the new Metro Cluth is nice because of the pockets...  MZW rules in terms of organization....
> 
> I am still thinking about the Pearl Crosby Sling, it sold out already, and now it’s back in stock.....I know I will regret this hesitation, however my hesitation comes because I have bought a lot of bags lately, and I can’t buy them all....  wish I could....


I know the feeling. I decided between the Pearl Mini Metro and the backpack. Now I wish I had gotten the mini. I don’t like to order multiple bags just to return some. When I order I always hope to keep everything I buy. Less hassle for me and the company.


----------



## allthingsgirl

I got the Summer Palm backpack.  I love summer/beach/tropical stuff.


----------



## pixiejenna

Went to Nordies to make some returns and got to see the pearl IRL. I like it a lot better than a past white holographic they did which looked like plastic. It didn't have much to a iridescent look to me but it did have a slightly different texture than regular nylon.  I love the bright pink strap against the white. They also had a non quilted bag which I felt like it looked rather bland. I've been eyeing the website for this color but haven't pulled the trigger without seeing IRL.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Went to Nordies to make some returns and got to see the pearl IRL. I like it a lot better than a past white holographic they did which looked like plastic. It didn't have much to a iridescent look to me but it did have a slightly different texture than regular nylon.  I love the bright pink strap against the white. They also had a non quilted bag which I felt like it looked rather bland. I've been eyeing the website for this color but haven't pulled the trigger without seeing IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573528
> View attachment 5573529
> View attachment 5573530
> View attachment 5573531
> View attachment 5573532
> View attachment 5573533


These look lovely. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Hoping to see some bags in real life soon too.


----------



## pixiejenna

I couldn't get them off of my mind so I ended up ordering the Pippa and the fanny pack one. I've never seen the fanny pack IRL. I will return one of them.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

pixiejenna said:


> I couldn't get them off of my mind so I ended up ordering the Pippa and the fanny pack one. I've never seen the fanny pack IRL. I will return one of them.


Ohhh the sling.... I think it’s a unicorn....  if you can, please let us know your thoughts when you get it...  I am so tempted by it....


----------



## pixiejenna

So I got both bags yesterday but I didn't look at them until this morning. I hate to say it but I think that they are both flops for me.

I haven't been able to see the large fanny pack IRL. It looks huge in the modeling pictures but that's not always the best gauge since models are generally pretty skinny. Well this bag was a lot bigger on than expected.

It comes with 3 straps one crossbody,  one waist, and one chain. The one that would be most used for me would be the crossbody one. I felt like it was too thick for crossbody wear. I usually have the opposite problem with straps being too skinny and making the bag uncomfortable. I understated  wider the strap the more comfortable it will be. But for the size of bag it is too wide IMO. The waist strap actually did fit me (size 18) but I probably wouldn't use it. I also thought that it was odd that the clip is half metal and half plastic. I feel like the metal gives it a higher end feel but wonder about the longevity and can envision the plastic piece breaking. The chain strap is one I will never use while I love the look it's heavy compared to the nylon straps. And the last thing I want is to add weight to my bags.

I included a side by side picture of the two bags to help visualize the size difference between the two. And included one with the Pippa on top of the fanny pack for reference of the width of the fanny pack. This bag dose have extra doses of the iridescent trim on the zipper pulls, outer zipper pocket, and the straps.


----------



## pixiejenna

Second post on the Pippa. This is the one I saw in Nordies and couldn't get out of my head and made me buy them online later the same day. I like the size of it for my needs. It has a ton of interior pockets for  organization, this is a con for me I don't like that but I think others will. I don't carry a lot in general so for me it would mean I have to space my stuff out so ot doesn't make it look lopsided.

This also comes with 3 straps as well a cross body, a iridescent shoulder strap,  and a iridescent leather chain strap. The biggest dislike is just like the fanny pack the crossbody strap is too thick IMO for the size of the bag. I took a picture of the shoulder strap with the fanny pack waist strap which is what I feel would be a better width for this size of bag. The iridescent shoulder strap is pretty but not long enough to wear crossbody. And again with the chain straps while I love the look I don't love the extra weight they unnecessarily add to the bag.

This is the one I'm most torn on because while I really like the bag I feel like my dislikes out weigh the likes. If the crossbody strap was the width of the fanny pack waist strap or if the iridescent shoulder strap was long enough to wear crossbody I don’t think I would think twice about it. This bag doesn't have as much iridescent trim as the fanny pack probably because of the iridescent shoulder strap. It also has a untreated leather logo on it as well. I know that this will patina over time but could see it looking grungy if you work dark denim or a wool coat that would stain it. I might try it with my stuff in it to see if I feel differently about it later. My general rule is if I don't want to switch my stuff over right away it goes back.


----------



## ms p

Pixiejenna thanks for the pics and review. Great awesome details! I didn't know Pippa's nylon strap is thicker than sling (fanny). I totally agree with what u have written about chain strap adding weight. I had a large Pippa and have never used the leather chain strap too. I like how the sling (fanny) bag look on u when worn at the back. And yes I wish Mzw have longer leather straps that is long enough for both shoulder and crossbody. The bright white metro material looks really really pretty ❤️


----------



## pixiejenna

ms p said:


> Pixiejenna thanks for the pics and review. Great awesome details! I didn't know Pippa's nylon strap is thicker than sling (fanny). I totally agree with what u have written about chain strap adding weight. I had a large Pippa and have never used the leather chain strap too. I like how the sling (fanny) bag look on u when worn at the back. And yes I wish Mzw have longer leather straps that is long enough for both shoulder and crossbody. The bright white metro material looks really really pretty ❤️



The pippa crossbody strap is the same width as the Fanny pack crossbody strap nearly 2 inches. But the fanny pack has a waist strap with is the skinnier width strap I was comparing it too that one is about a inch and a quarter. Do you like your pippa? I remembered that I have a micro Crosby crossbody which has a skinny strap and tried it on the pippa and liked it. I’m somewhat tempted to get it just for the skinny strap to put it on the pippa. My SIL even said the crossbody strap is oddly wide for the size bag and also liked the micro Crosby size strap on the pippa better. 

While I like having different options for how to wear a bag I don’t feel like the ones they’re giving you are really that great. The micro Crosby crossbody comes with a leather chain which other than looking cute serves no purpose and is 10-15 times heavier than the bag itself lol.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> The pippa crossbody strap is the same width as the Fanny pack crossbody strap nearly 2 inches. But the fanny pack has a waist strap with is the skinnier width strap I was comparing it too that one is about a inch and a quarter. Do you like your pippa? I remembered that I have a micro Crosby crossbody which has a skinny strap and tried it on the pippa and liked it. I’m somewhat tempted to get it just for the skinny strap to put it on the pippa. My SIL even said the crossbody strap is oddly wide for the size bag and also liked the micro Crosby size strap on the pippa better.
> 
> While I like having different options for how to wear a bag I don’t feel like the ones they’re giving you are really that great. The micro Crosby crossbody comes with a leather chain which other than looking cute serves no purpose and is 10-15 times heavier than the bag itself lol.



Thanks for the strap clarification  I did enjoy the large Pippa but I only use the leather strap. The crosby nylon straps makes the Pippa too casual looking imo + I wish the strap is a Bowery nylon strap which is more silky.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> The pippa crossbody strap is the same width as the Fanny pack crossbody strap nearly 2 inches. But the fanny pack has a waist strap with is the skinnier width strap I was comparing it too that one is about a inch and a quarter. Do you like your pippa? I remembered that I have a micro Crosby crossbody which has a skinny strap and tried it on the pippa and liked it. I’m somewhat tempted to get it just for the skinny strap to put it on the pippa. My SIL even said the crossbody strap is oddly wide for the size bag and also liked the micro Crosby size strap on the pippa better.
> 
> While I like having different options for how to wear a bag I don’t feel like the ones they’re giving you are really that great. The micro Crosby crossbody comes with a leather chain which other than looking cute serves no purpose and is 10-15 times heavier than the bag itself lol.


Thank you for the thorough review and photos. It really helps when you can’t see them in person.


----------



## ms p

I just got the small Parker Deluxe with the survey code. Did u ladies bought anything? I only read Mbuiogva got the pouches.

I know many said the strap is too short but I'm just 5'2 so I think it should work? I'm attracted to the 2 collar pockets, lightweight and sleek look + I read the strap is super comfortable.

So I got the bag today my conclusion is yes the strap is short lol. I guess my torso is fairly long/ that means my legs are short haha. The maximum is about 19" strap drop. Mzw listed as "Adjustable strap length: 17.75in to 19.25in", 19.25" sounds right it just didn't dawn on me that's the strap drop when I read the description online (duh me). 

So just fyi in case any ladies is considering this bag  

I'm thinking maybe it's meant to be used more as a shoulder bag, and not a crossbody? On the bright side I can still wear it crossbody but it'll be nice if it's 1-2" longer.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I just got the small Parker Deluxe with the survey code. Did u ladies bought anything? I only read Mbuiogva got the pouches.
> 
> I know many said the strap is too short but I'm just 5'2 so I think it should work? I'm attracted to the 2 collar pockets, lightweight and sleek look + I read the strap is super comfortable.
> 
> So I got the bag today my conclusion is yes the strap is short lol. I guess my torso is fairly long/ that means my legs are short haha. The maximum is about 19" strap drop. Mzw listed as "Adjustable strap length: 17.75in to 19.25in", 19.25" sounds right it just didn't dawn on me that's the strap drop when I read the description online (duh me).
> 
> So just fyi in case any ladies is considering this bag
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's meant to be used more as a shoulder bag, and not a crossbody? On the bright side I can still wear it crossbody but it'll be nice if it's 1-2" longer.
> 
> View attachment 5578758


Wow I did not realize it was so short. It is a good looking bag though.


----------



## estrie

ms p said:


> Yes tropical weather . I tried to put the summer palm print micro Sutton pic against my dress lol (I'm 90% in dress.. regardless for work or weekend) and the print clash with my wardrobe. The summer palm color is really beautiful. The black and white to me is a all year round classic print. What's your current micro Sutton color?


You specifically saying black and white checkerboard is a year round print really made it a serious contender for me. Ultimately I decided to get Dawn for my next Micro Sutton with the survey coupon code. Figured the best use of dollars off is something so super classic I wouldn’t likely return it!

Current micro sutton is a metallic silver! Can’t recall what they called this one, maybe maybe Tin? It’s pretty perfect (color wise for all seasons, doesn’t stain) and is actually holding up really well. I saw one on Poshmark where one handle has mostly peeled. I used to think I’m rough with my bags but the conditions of bags ppl sell yikes. Anyway, when I saw that, I checked mine and there is a little damage on the handle, hence justifying another light color micro, at the right opportunity  

Actually got a magnet leopard off posh but have felt it too dark for my summer moods.


----------



## dcooney4

estrie said:


> You specifically saying black and white checkerboard is a year round print really made it a serious contender for me. Ultimately I decided to get Dawn for my next Micro Sutton with the survey coupon code. Figured the best use of dollars off is something so super classic I wouldn’t likely return it!
> 
> Current micro sutton is a metallic silver! Can’t recall what they called this one, maybe maybe Tin? It’s pretty perfect (color wise for all seasons, doesn’t stain) and is actually holding up really well. I saw one on Poshmark where one handle has mostly peeled. I used to think I’m rough with my bags but the conditions of bags ppl sell yikes. Anyway, when I saw that, I checked mine and there is a little damage on the handle, hence justifying another light color micro, at the right opportunity
> 
> Actually got a magnet leopard off posh but have felt it too dark for my summer moods.


Dawn Micro Sutton is such a good choice. I just got a small Sutton Deluxe in Magnet. I think it is going to work well for me.


----------



## ms p

Among the "classic" Mzw metro bag colors - black , magnet and dawn I used to be a black fan, then migrated to magnet, and now I think dawn looks fabulous especially when it has patina. I think the conclusion is all 3 colors are classic for a reason


----------



## dcooney4

I can’t wait to see fall colors. Hope they drop some soon.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t wait to see fall colors. Hope they drop some soon.




Just to share my new charm with red mini Soho ❤️ feels like Xmas already lol. Me too can't wait to see what Mzw has for AW.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

dcooney4-me too! I am eager to see the fall colors and patterns.

Does anyone know what the 'birthday surprise' is for the mz rewards?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone know if the strap of mini metro tote is the same width as small Sutton strap? From the pics the strap looks thicker


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

dcooney4 said:


> Dawn Micro Sutton is such a good choice. I just got a small Sutton Deluxe in Magnet. I think it is going to work well for me.


I think you’ll love small Sutton in magnet   I have the same one is one of my favs


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Just to share my new charm with red mini Soho ❤️ feels like Xmas already lol. Me too can't wait to see what Mzw has for AW.
> 
> View attachment 5583030


Love that red miss the mini soho that style was so cute


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Does anyone know if the strap of mini metro tote is the same width as small Sutton strap? From the pics the strap looks thicker


I sold my Mini Metro that was teal but I don’t recall the strap being wider. I think on some of the newer ones it might be.


----------



## ms p

tua said:


> Does anyone know if the strap of mini metro tote is the same width as small Sutton strap? From the pics the strap looks thicker



I bought a magnet mini a few months ago and it's same width. But if the strap is those "mismatch" type then I think the material and width maybe different.


----------



## ms p

smooshysmoosh said:


> dcooney4-me too! I am eager to see the fall colors and patterns.
> 
> Does anyone know what the 'birthday surprise' is for the mz rewards?



I think so far is a birthday code? Not sure any changes coming up.


----------



## LemonDrop

Magnet metro tote is my new travel bag. The pockets are to die for.


----------



## ms p

Reporting back after using small Parker Deluxe today. I was shopping and the sales associate like my bag and ask about it  she took down the brand name hehe. I think the capacity is between micro Sutton and small Sutton, close to Paige and much lighter weight. The strap is actually good for my height for both shoulder and crossbody  (I'm 5'2). On the flip side DH couldn't tell I was using a new bag lol I told him that's good so he won't know how many bags I have hahaha.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Reporting back after using small Parker Deluxe today. I was shopping and the sales associate like my bag and ask about it  she took down the brand name hehe. I think the capacity is between micro Sutton and small Sutton, close to Paige and much lighter weight. The strap is actually good for my height for both shoulder and crossbody  (I'm 5'2). On the flip side DH couldn't tell I was using a new bag lol I told him that's good so he won't know how many bags I have hahaha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584338


ms p: thank you for your pictures.   This bag is on my wish list too.  It is beautiful and it looks good on you.  Thank you as well for the feedback.   I read somewhere, the advantage of this bag is that it does not rub nor pile woven clothing because of the nylon straps....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> ms p: thank you for your pictures.   This bag is on my wish list too.  It is beautiful and it looks good on you.  Thank you as well for the feedback.   I read somewhere, the advantage of this bag is that it does not rub nor pile woven clothing because of the nylon straps....



Glad to know it help  but do take note of the strap drop. I was shocked at how "short" it was when I receive it. I have the impression USA bag is usually 21"/22" strap drop. This one is 17.7" to 19.2" (just like what Mzw indicated in the description but it would nice if they be clearer and say that's the drop length)


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Glad to know it help  but do take note of the strap drop. I was shocked at how "short" it was when I receive it. I have the impression USA bag is usually 21"/22" strap drop. This one is 17.7" to 19.2" (just like what Mzw indicated in the description but it would nice if they be clearer and say that's the drop length)


I am 5’4 so it may be ok as well... thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ms p said:


> Reporting back after using small Parker Deluxe today. I was shopping and the sales associate like my bag and ask about it  she took down the brand name hehe. I think the capacity is between micro Sutton and small Sutton, close to Paige and much lighter weight. The strap is actually good for my height for both shoulder and crossbody  (I'm 5'2). On the flip side DH couldn't tell I was using a new bag lol I told him that's good so he won't know how many bags I have hahaha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584338


Love ur teal dress you always have the cutest outfits modeling ur beautiful MZ for us


----------



## dcooney4

tua said:


> Love ur teal dress you always have the cutest outfits modeling ur beautiful MZ for us


I agree!


----------



## ms p

Thank you ladies for the nice words  l'm 90% in dress it makes my life easier haha (less laundry and less choice to make when getting dressed) 



tua said:


> Love ur teal dress you always have the cutest outfits modeling ur beautiful MZ for us





dcooney4 said:


> I agree!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

So whatever change MZ made around August 1st made my rewards point disappear. I feel like their customer service isn’t that great so hard to get it resolved. I changed my username btw so tired of the old one I had for over 10 yrs lol


----------



## dcooney4

Peridot_Paradise said:


> So whatever change MZ made around August 1st made my rewards point disappear. I feel like their customer service isn’t that great so hard to get it resolved. I changed my username btw so tired of the old one I had for over 10 yrs lol


You should have received an email with a code for your points. Not sure how it is working but that is what I received.


----------



## Thistle

I have been loving the Bowery small crossbody and wanted to share the white/iridescent since I don’t think I’ve seen it here. I replaced the neon pink strap it came with last week to start the transition to fall.


----------



## dcooney4

Thistle said:


> I have been loving the Bowery small crossbody and wanted to share the white/iridescent since I don’t think I’ve seen it here. I replaced the neon pink strap it came with last week to start the transition to fall.
> 
> View attachment 5598590


I love the Bowery collection! I only have one but love it. Your bags are lovely.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thistle said:


> I have been loving the Bowery small crossbody and wanted to share the white/iridescent since I don’t think I’ve seen it here. I replaced the neon pink strap it came with last week to start the transition to fall.
> 
> View attachment 5598590


Very pretty


----------



## tickedoffchick

I have several Crosby bags that come with multiple straps, which I like to leave on the bag. I feel like the chain is a nice accent when I'm using the crossbody. However, two people have asked me why I have so many straps on my bag. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ms p

tickedoffchick said:


> I have several Crosby bags that come with multiple straps, which I like to leave on the bag. I feel like the chain is a nice accent when I'm using the crossbody. However, two people have asked me why I have so many straps on my bag. Am I doing something wrong?




I think it's a personal preference? I wear with 1 strap only cos I prefer a lighter bag weight.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw the mini crosby IRL today and I really love it for a small bag. I just don’t like the color options available I saw it in peony pearl which is way too pink for me the other colors are ash with pink or black. I liked that the crossbody strap was appropriate size for the size bag it is some of the smaller bags have straps that IMO are too thick for them. I didn’t see the ash one IRL so that strap might be too thick since it’s one of the striped crossbody straps. I also saw the ash mini Bowery crossbody and the crossbody strap was too wide for it to, but maybe more proportionate in a solid color. That was the only color available in that style at my nordies.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

I am looking at this bag too, pixiejenna. By chance did you check to see if a phone could fit in the back outside pocket? Looks like that pocket has a magnet closure? And I agree-I am seeing some small small bags with way too wide of straps, seems awkward to me. Also agree about the color choices, hoping it comes out in something else soon. Thanks for the review! Also: did it seem heavy? ty ty!


----------



## dcooney4

I have been liking some of the recent releases. I am contemplating another bowery. I bought the anthracite mini metro deluxe and the color is beautiful. I have been so busy that I have not had a chance to wear it yet. Wanted to wear it yesterday but we had torrential rain so that was out. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

dcooney4 said:


> I have been liking some of the recent releases. I am contemplating another bowery. I bought the anthracite mini metro deluxe and the color is beautiful. I have been so busy that I have not had a chance to wear it yet. Wanted to wear it yesterday but we had torrential rain so that was out. Hopefully this weekend.


I was curious about the anthracite color-how flashy/metallic is it? Also, would you think the mini metro tote would be a good day bag for travel? I hope you get to use it soon too!


----------



## pixiejenna

smooshysmoosh said:


> I am looking at this bag too, pixiejenna. By chance did you check to see if a phone could fit in the back outside pocket? Looks like that pocket has a magnet closure? And I agree-I am seeing some small small bags with way too wide of straps, seems awkward to me. Also agree about the color choices, hoping it comes out in something else soon. Thanks for the review! Also: did it seem heavy? ty ty!


 It has a pocket on both sides one open one zipper. My phone (Samsung s10 lol it’s old) didn’t fit in either side it would have to go inside the bag for me.


----------



## Cyan002000

I have Ruby, which I love, but it's a bit small if I want to add one more thing to the purse. I am contemplating: mini crosby (ash), bowery small crossbody (dawn), or metro scout (peony pearl). Possibly pippa (magnet). Any recommendations?


----------



## Cyan002000

Cyan002000 said:


> I have Ruby, which I love, but it's a bit small if I want to add one more thing to the purse. I am contemplating: mini crosby (ash), bowery small crossbody (dawn), or metro scout (peony pearl). Possibly pippa (magnet). Any recommendations?


Just to clarify. I need a bag slightly larger than Ruby, but not too big as I am short (5'2"). I was about to get Metro Scout, but I've heard that the strap is not great. I love the look of mini crosby, but this may be too small? Among all that, Bowery Small Crossbody seems the right size, but I don't love any of the colors including dawn.


----------



## dcooney4

smooshysmoosh said:


> I was curious about the anthracite color-how flashy/metallic is it? Also, would you think the mini metro tote would be a good day bag for travel? I hope you get to use it soon too!


I finally wore it yesterday . I really liked it. Love the pockets . I would use as Day bag for sure. It is like a little clown car of bags and fits quite a bit. The color is shiny but seems to coordinate with everything.


----------



## dcooney4

Cyan002000 said:


> I have Ruby, which I love, but it's a bit small if I want to add one more thing to the purse. I am contemplating: mini crosby (ash), bowery small crossbody (dawn), or metro scout (peony pearl). Possibly pippa (magnet). Any recommendations?


I have Pippa and really like it. I don’t own the small Bowery. I do have the regular size Bowery Crossbody in dawn with the lovely yellow interior and just picked up the quilted Bowery Crossbody in black with the gorgeous blue interior. You can’t go wrong with any of the ones you mentioned but if it is not Love don’t buy it.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

dcooney4 said:


> I finally wore it yesterday . I really liked it. Love the pockets . I would use as Day bag for sure. It is like a little clown car of bags and fits quite a bit. The color is shiny but seems to coordinate with everything.


thanks!


----------



## Cyan002000

dcooney4 said:


> I have Pippa and really like it. I don’t own the small Bowery. I do have the regular size Bowery Crossbody in dawn with the lovely yellow interior and just picked up the quilted Bowery Crossbody in black with the gorgeous blue interior. You can’t go wrong with any of the ones you mentioned but if it is not Love don’t buy it.


This is helpful and great suggestion. Thank you, @dcooney4 !


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought my first MZ Wallace bag!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Just bought my first MZ Wallace bag!
> View attachment 5633163


Jen I think you will be the queen of purple . That is so cute!


----------



## dcooney4

I just picked up this one. Tucked the tag behind the bag. Hoping to use it tomorrow.


----------



## dcooney4

Love this one.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Jen I think you will be the queen of purple . That is so cute!


Thank you! 




dcooney4 said:


> I just picked up this one. Tucked the tag behind the bag. Hoping to use it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5633824


Is that gunmetal hardware? This bag looks wonderful!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that gunmetal hardware? This bag looks wonderful!


Yes ! I had to send that one back as the back pocket zipper would not zipper properly, but it is beautiful. I love the Bowery bags. I use my dawn one all the time.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I just picked up this one. Tucked the tag behind the bag. Hoping to use it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5633824



This looks really nice! Much prettier in your pic


----------



## ms p

Hi ladies, I cannot decide what to get from the recent release. So many fab bags tough choice. On one hand I want to minimise/ less bags -> a more curated collection, yet I'm intrigued by the new release and styles that i haven't tried. Any bags that u are considering or buying?  

My current wishlist: 
Black Madison quilted small shopper 
Black Bowery Sling 
Black lacquer small sutton Vs Dawn small sutton 
Anthracite medium Sutton Vs walnut medium sutton


----------



## ms p

For reference black small Parker on 5'2 me - shortest vs longest strap drop


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Hi ladies, I cannot decide what to get from the recent release. So many fab bags tough choice. On one hand I want to minimise/ less bags -> a more curated collection, yet I'm intrigued by the new release and styles that i haven't tried. Any bags that u are considering or buying?
> 
> My current wishlist:
> Black Madison quilted small shopper
> Black Bowery Sling
> Black lacquer small sutton Vs Dawn small sutton
> Anthracite medium Sutton Vs walnut medium sutton


I'm having the same problem. I do love the anthracite I bought. It surprised me by how it coordinates with so many things. I am kind of intrigued by the tortoise stuff. I tried the black bowery sling in store and it was beautiful but quite large. I think I might over pack it.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I do love the anthracite I bought. It surprised me by how it coordinates with so many things. I am kind of intrigued by the tortoise stuff. I tried the black bowery sling in store and it was beautiful but quite large. I think I might over pack it.



Anthracite is definitely a good neutral imo and I love the shiny shimmer look. Just maybe not in a big bag? I already have a magnet mmtd so I try not to buy another mmtd. Medium sutton seems too bling since it's much bigger and it doesn't have those 2 collar zip pockets.

The sling do u think it fits about the same amount as the regular Bowery crossbody? Or more? There's only 1 external zip pocket and I prefer 2 zip pockets. Sling looks amazing and everyone seems to like it. 

Tortoise shell looks classy in some pic and drab in others. I cannot decide do I like it.


----------



## ms p

If I get something new, something I own ideally should go. I've the original (diamond zipper pull) regular Bowery crossbody and don't use it much. Not sure should I sell.

Pro: 
-Love Bowery smooth strap, and worry free and durable squishy material.
-It'll a versatile evening bag with the chain strap when required. I don't have any evening bag although I don't go anywhere too lol.
-Diamond shape zipper pull is cute.

Con: when I pack in my stuff everything fits but the bag protrudes too much. 

The small Parker is a better size for me vs Bowery crossbody. It's slightly longer and taller. I can place my small umbrella and eyeglass case vertical so the bag profile is slimmer and more comfortable when worn. 

My "fat" Bowery haha


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Anthracite is definitely a good neutral imo and I love the shiny shimmer look. Just maybe not in a big bag? I already have a magnet mmtd so I try not to buy another mmtd. Medium sutton seems too bling since it's much bigger and it doesn't have those 2 collar zip pockets.
> 
> The sling do u think it fits about the same amount as the regular Bowery crossbody? Or more? There's only 1 external zip pocket and I prefer 2 zip pockets. Sling looks amazing and everyone seems to like it.
> 
> Tortoise shell looks classy in some pic and drab in others. I cannot decide do I like it.


The sling would it quite a bit. My daughter really liked it.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> If I get something new, something I own ideally should go. I've the original (diamond zipper pull) regular Bowery crossbody and don't use it much. Not sure should I sell.
> 
> Pro:
> -Love Bowery smooth strap, and worry free and durable squishy material.
> -It'll a versatile evening bag with the chain strap when required. I don't have any evening bag although I don't go anywhere too lol.
> -Diamond shape zipper pull is cute.
> 
> Con: when I pack in my stuff everything fits but the bag protrudes too much.
> 
> The small Parker is a better size for me vs Bowery crossbody. It's slightly longer and taller. I can place my small umbrella and eyeglass case vertical so the bag profile is slimmer and more comfortable when worn.
> 
> My "fat" Bowery haha
> View attachment 5636748


What is in the bowery that makes it so fat?


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What is in the bowery that makes it so fat?



The kitchen sink  umbrella, eyeglass case, recycle shopping bag, small wallet, card case, tissue and wet wipes, keys, lip balm, face mask ... Essential to me haha


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> The kitchen sink  umbrella, eyeglass case, recycle shopping bag, small wallet, card case, tissue and wet wipes, keys, lip balm, face mask ... Essential to me haha


That is quite a bit. By the way I love the skirt you are wearing in the photo.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

JenJBS said:


> Just bought my first MZ Wallace bag!
> View attachment 5633163


Welcome to the madness!  MZW bags are awesome!!


----------



## JenJBS

MBUIOGVA said:


> Welcome to the madness!  MZW bags are awesome!!


Thank you!


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> That is quite a bit. By the way I love the skirt you are wearing in the photo.



Thanks


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Hi ladies, I cannot decide what to get from the recent release. So many fab bags tough choice. On one hand I want to minimise/ less bags -> a more curated collection, yet I'm intrigued by the new release and styles that i haven't tried. Any bags that u are considering or buying?
> 
> My current wishlist:
> Black Madison quilted small shopper
> Black Bowery Sling
> Black lacquer small sutton Vs Dawn small sutton
> Anthracite medium Sutton Vs walnut medium sutton


I am also intrigued by the Black Madison Quilted Small Shopper.... I love the size and the quilting.....  I bought the Large Madison Shopper in Dawn because of FOMO and have not used it because of a hip misalignment.  My doctor suggested I use backpacks instead.  

I like tortoise a lot.... yet I am not sure which style I would go for.....

I am trying to be good with my personal shopping because it started to become an emotional outlet... I was buying non-stop and not using stuff, which is non-sense because I don’t need anything really.... After a few weeks of retail abstinence, I feel good....


----------



## ms p

MBUIOGVA said:


> I am also intrigued by the Black Madison Quilted Small Shopper.... I love the size and the quilting.....  I bought the Large Madison Shopper in Dawn because of FOMO and have not used it because of a hip misalignment.  My doctor suggested I use backpacks instead.
> 
> I like tortoise a lot.... yet I am not sure which style I would go for.....
> 
> I am trying to be good with my personal shopping because it started to become an emotional outlet... I was buying non-stop and not using stuff, which is non-sense because I don’t need anything really.... After a few weeks of retail abstinence, I feel good....



Hope u are feeling better already. Sorry to hear about the hip. Take care ~ yes abstinence really help lol I'm buying cheaper and less often too. I feel obligated to sell if I buy and selling is a hassle. 

I like the dawn Madison more than tortoise. Especially for a stylish type of work bag.


----------



## dcooney4

MBUIOGVA said:


> I am also intrigued by the Black Madison Quilted Small Shopper.... I love the size and the quilting.....  I bought the Large Madison Shopper in Dawn because of FOMO and have not used it because of a hip misalignment.  My doctor suggested I use backpacks instead.
> 
> I like tortoise a lot.... yet I am not sure which style I would go for.....
> 
> I am trying to be good with my personal shopping because it started to become an emotional outlet... I was buying non-stop and not using stuff, which is non-sense because I don’t need anything really.... After a few weeks of retail abstinence, I feel good....


I hope you feel better soon. I have been trying to sell older things before buying new things. Your idea is less of a hassle.


----------



## snnysmm

Looking at the new collection, I am obsessed with the gemstone iridescent color.  I want it in Metro medium tote because the one I have is the older version and doesn’t have the back pockets.  I think the back pocket would be quite useful for traveling.  But they don’t even make the medium in this color (at least I don’t see it online), which is such a bummer…

Here is my dilemma… I already have the older version in boysenberry which is also in the purple-ish family.  I know it would be redundant to get the same style bag in the same purple family, but I really love the color.  My current choices are:

1. Get the mini metro tote deluxe version
2. Get the micro Sutton
3. Wait and see if they will make the medium in this color
4. Get the medium deluxe in Anthracite another color I love

What would you do?  I’d appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## dcooney4

snnysmm said:


> Looking at the new collection, I am obsessed with the gemstone iridescent color.  I want it in Metro medium tote because the one I have is the older version and doesn’t have the back pockets.  I think the back pocket would be quite useful for traveling.  But they don’t even make the medium in this color (at least I don’t see it online), which is such a bummer…
> 
> Here is my dilemma… I already have the older version in boysenberry which is also in the purple-ish family.  I know it would be redundant to get the same style bag in the same purple family, but I really love the color.  My current choices are:
> 
> 1. Get the mini metro tote deluxe version
> 2. Get the micro Sutton
> 3. Wait and see if they will make the medium in this color
> 4. Get the medium deluxe in Anthracite another color I love
> 
> What would you do?  I’d appreciate any thoughts!


That is a tough one. Which style would you wear the most?


----------



## snnysmm

dcooney4 said:


> That is a tough one. Which style would you wear the most?


I would probably want the metro medium deluxe the most for work/travel (so, do I wait and hope they release gemstone iridescent or get it in Anthracite?).

I probably have enough mini bags, but the mini metro tote doesn’t seem that mini at all…

All this plus I have the MZW points that expire tomorrow…

What a dilemma!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve been obsessed with the gemstone color too. I’m afraid that I won’t like it as much IRL. I’m looking at the micro Sutton which is a perfect size for me.

Have you compared the small metro deluxe to the medium? They don’t seem to be too different size wise 11x8.5x10.5 vs 11.5x9,5x12.5. If the color is a must have I’d go for the small deluxe metro. If size is a dealbreaker I’d go for the medium deluxe metro in anthracite. The anthracite will probably be a lot more durable for travel and might look more professional for work(depending on what you do).The gemstone color has the least amount of options available in styles which it’s hard to know if they will release more styles. I[d be inclined to think they would release all the styles in a specific color at the same time. I don’t know how their points work but I’d ask them if you buy something using them and you decide to return the it‘em if they points are lost or would they be reissued to you.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

ms p said:


> Hope u are feeling better already. Sorry to hear about the hip. Take care ~ yes abstinence really help lol I'm buying cheaper and less often too. I feel obligated to sell if I buy and selling is a hassle.
> 
> I like the dawn Madison more than tortoise. Especially for a stylish type of work bag.


Thank you ms p for your kind wishes and for sharing your personal shopping wisdom. 

The Small Madison is a cutie.... especially with the quilts....

If I get something to justify my birthday, as of now, I will get either a piece in Tortoise or the Small Madison bag.... or a backpack....   will definitely choose one item instead of buying the three....  decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I have been trying to sell older things before buying new things. Your idea is less of a hassle.


Thank you kindly dcooney4.  It’s wise to sell versus not sell....  I have sold a few MZWs, and as well, instead of buying gifts, I have given many of my MZW bags to my family, and they have loved every single piece... I love the feeling of knowing they like their MZWs as much as I do.  They are such great bags!!! 

About my new shopping habit, I am appreciating the feeling of thinking “I don’t truly need anything, because I have everything”....and buying what I need only....this is a new mindset for me...  I hope I can make this habit a lifestyle....


----------



## snnysmm

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve been obsessed with the gemstone color too. I’m afraid that I won’t like it as much IRL. I’m looking at the micro Sutton which is a perfect size for me.
> 
> Have you compared the small metro deluxe to the medium? They don’t seem to be too different size wise 11x8.5x10.5 vs 11.5x9,5x12.5. If the color is a must have I’d go for the small deluxe metro. If size is a dealbreaker I’d go for the medium deluxe metro in anthracite. The anthracite will probably be a lot more durable for travel and might look more professional for work(depending on what you do).The gemstone color has the least amount of options available in styles which it’s hard to know if they will release more styles. I[d be inclined to think they would release all the styles in a specific color at the same time. I don’t know how their points work but I’d ask them if you buy something using them and you decide to return the it‘em if they points are lost or would they be reissued to you.


I spoke to a rep on the chat and they said there are no current plans to release it in any other styles.  What a bummer!

I want the medium because of the back pocket.  Small one doesn't have it, at least not according to the pictures.  I am leaning towards Anthracite also, even though I love the gemstone color so so much.  Like you said, Anthracite color might be more versatile.

It's a fun dilemma to have... The Metro totes are just so useful!


----------



## dcooney4

snnysmm said:


> I would probably want the metro medium deluxe the most for work/travel (so, do I wait and hope they release gemstone iridescent or get it in Anthracite?).
> 
> I probably have enough mini bags, but the mini metro tote doesn’t seem that mini at all…
> 
> All this plus I have the MZW points that expire tomorrow…
> 
> What a dilemma!


Anthracite is stunning but if you are stuck on gemstone get the Mini Metro.


----------



## ms p

Hello girls, check your email for early sale access


----------



## smooshysmoosh

My first sale! I picked up a few things


----------



## ms p

smooshysmoosh said:


> My first sale! I picked up a few things



Yeah!! What did u buy?


----------



## smooshysmoosh

Animal print rec medium metro tote deluxe, pearl metallic med link pouch, yellow leopard flat metro key pouch, punch regular large metro link pouch and black rec city metro backpack. All of the things I don't have but have been curious about. Hoping the backpack is good for work, I needed a new work backpack. I really wanted a medium tote deluxe for work, I like the animal print (not love) and think it would be a great travel bag with that travel sleeve. I already have the jimmy which is great, but isn't as big as I thought it would be.

Did you get anything ms p? anyone else? I just got into MZ this year and been picking things up here and there on poshmark etc. Really happy with the brand-I used to carry more kipling and I still think they are great, but I just kind of got sick of them. I have some arthritis in both shoulders so I am now very aware of bag weight.


----------



## ms p

smooshysmoosh said:


> Animal print rec medium metro tote deluxe, pearl metallic med link pouch, yellow leopard flat metro key pouch, punch regular large metro link pouch and black rec city metro backpack. All of the things I don't have but have been curious about. Hoping the backpack is good for work, I needed a new work backpack. I really wanted a medium tote deluxe for work, I like the animal print (not love) and think it would be a great travel bag with that travel sleeve. I already have the jimmy which is great, but isn't as big as I thought it would be.
> 
> Did you get anything ms p? anyone else? I just got into MZ this year and been picking things up here and there on poshmark etc. Really happy with the brand-I used to carry more kipling and I still think they are great, but I just kind of got sick of them. I have some arthritis in both shoulders so I am now very aware of bag weight.



Great pick  I was considering the metro city backpack too. Decide to try the black small Madison backpack instead since I have the Bowery backpack already for a larger size backpack. 

I still look at Kipling. I just love good quality nylon bags with pockets lol.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

so true! Kipling is amazing. I machine wash them all! Congrats on the small madison backpack, so cute!!


----------



## dcooney4

I just got the kipling delia backpack or I would have gotten the madison backpack. I bought the small bowery crossbody in mulberry and the black bowery belt bag. I probably will never wear it as a belt bag , but it looks cute.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I just got the kipling delia backpack or I would have gotten the madison backpack. I bought the small bowery crossbody in mulberry and the black bowery belt bag. I probably will never wear it as a belt bag , but it looks cute.



Kipling Delia is gorgeous. Which color did u get? I adore those pockets

Good choice both Bowery are now oos  I keep going back to browse and see what else is selling out haha.

I'm hoping the silky Madison straps is  comfortable too although it's not padded (for the small size)


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Kipling Delia is gorgeous. Which color did u get? I adore those pockets
> 
> Good choice both Bowery are now oos  I keep going back to browse and see what else is selling out haha.
> 
> I'm hoping the silky Madison straps is  comfortable too although it's not padded (for the small size)


I got the black Delia with the rose gold hardware and the metal monkey


----------



## dcooney4

What did you all pick up recently? So many fun drops lately.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> What did you all pick up recently? So many fun drops lately.



I'm starting to feel broke lol wow another new release today! I'm loving the bright fuchsia sequin. Not sure should I buy it .. I bought 2 bags from the sale + i just received the black lacquer small sutton deluxe. Use it first time today I really like it  it's my first small sutton deluxe. It felt bigger than the old small sutton. 

What about you?


----------



## dcooney4

I received my sale purchases. I keep looking at the October releases. I do like the rose gold small Sutton from new releases but would not wear it here in winter. Trying very hard to be good. I am trying to keep the amount of bags in equal to or less than the amount of bags going out.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

dcooney4-yes all of these metallics are so pretty but to me seem limited on when I would actually use it. I also worry about the more laminate type finishes, I am hard on bags and I think I would ruin it. 

I expect my sale purchase to arrive today and I am so thankful these past two releases aren't tempting to me! I am waiting for the advent sale or whatever that black friday sale is for mz. I would love to check out the small mia! It looks like a great day bag when traveling. Does anyone here have it?


----------



## dcooney4

smooshysmoosh said:


> dcooney4-yes all of these metallics are so pretty but to me seem limited on when I would actually use it. I also worry about the more laminate type finishes, I am hard on bags and I think I would ruin it.
> 
> I expect my sale purchase to arrive today and I am so thankful these past two releases aren't tempting to me! I am waiting for the advent sale or whatever that black friday sale is for mz. I would love to check out the small mia! It looks like a great day bag when traveling. Does anyone here have it?


I don’t have it but it really does look like a great day bag. Light and comfortable but with more room then the micro bags.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

My sale purchase arrived today, super happy with the black city rec backpack (small, just barely fits work stuff, but that is ok), the medium metro tote deluxe in animal print is great-not exactly my first choice for color but I like it a lot and the price was right. The link pouches-not sure about those yet. I am glad I didn't pay full price! The key chain pouch could be great though. I really didn't have many bags before, I am liking having these bags for work and travel


----------



## dcooney4

I have fallen in love with my mulberry small bowery. I almost put it up for sale without trying it. I buy purple bags and then never wear them. Yesterday I tried on a new fleece jacket that my dh said looked good on me. While I pulled out the bowery to get a better look at it, I realized it matched the jacket perfectly. I then test packed it and discovered that little bag could hold a lot more than I thought without looking over stuffed. It is a keeper!


----------



## pixiejenna

Do they do any sales for Black Friday/cyber Monday? I don’t really recall anything from last year.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> Do they do any sales for Black Friday/cyber Monday? I don’t really recall anything from last year.


I don't remember. I hope so. I want more stuff from the bowery collection. I also would love if the madison tortoise backpack went on sale. I really like that too.


----------



## pixiejenna

I decided to do a search on this thread and apparently I asked this question in 2019 lol. I think that they might do a GWP based on what popped up in the search. And they do an advent calendar of items, I do remember that after reading about it. It was something new released for 12 days and some items sold out and others didn’t. i remember they had a quilted leather bag last year that I liked but by the time I looked at it online later that day it was sold out. The items I want aren’t needs so I might as well wait a week to see if they do some sale wise.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I decided to do a search on this thread and apparently I asked this question in 2019 lol. I think that they might do a GWP based on what popped up in the search. And they do an advent calendar of items, I do remember that after reading about it. It was something new released for 12 days and some items sold out and others didn’t. i remember they had a quilted leather bag last year that I liked but by the time I looked at it online later that day it was sold out. The items I want aren’t needs so I might as well wait a week to see if they do some sale wise.


I forgot about those leather bags. They sold out so quickly.


----------



## adlgel

My first MZ Wallace bag - the metro medium deluxe tote in the new Spangle Sequin print.  It has replaced my much loved and well-used Lululemon backpack as my work/laptop bag for going to the office and for traveling.


----------



## dcooney4

adlgel said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag - the metro medium deluxe tote in the new Spangle Sequin print.  It has replaced my much loved and well-used Lululemon backpack as my work/laptop bag for going to the office and for traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654837


Congrats on your beautiful bag.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

adlgel said:


> My first MZ Wallace bag - the metro medium deluxe tote in the new Spangle Sequin print.  It has replaced my much loved and well-used Lululemon backpack as my work/laptop bag for going to the office and for traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654837


Huge Congrats on first MZ


----------



## dcooney4

I wore my Pippa with the metal strap all day Sunday. I kept it on my shoulder for 4 hours walking around the gallery and greeting people. This is the first time I have found a bag with a chain strap comfortable.


----------



## ms p

Used the small Madison backpack today  it's comfortable with the silky strap for a non-padded bp strap. I think it's a nice daily size. Great for workday for me (no laptop) and weekend too.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Used the small Madison backpack today  it's comfortable with the silky strap for a non-padded bp strap. I think it's a nice daily size. Great for workday for me (no laptop) and weekend too.
> 
> View attachment 5658378
> 
> View attachment 5658379
> 
> View attachment 5658380


I really like this. So cute without being too small.


----------



## pixiejenna

so the Black Friday deal is if you spend over $300 you get a lacquer metro clutch. They also released a few new lacquer bags in color block black and white with red straps not a fan of them. I have a few items I;m interested in but am still mulling over. The pouch is not enough of an incentive for me to buy.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> so the Black Friday deal is if you spend over $300 you get a lacquer metro clutch. They also released a few new lacquer bags in color block black and white with red straps not a fan of them. I have a few items I;m interested in but am still mulling over. The pouch is not enough of an incentive for me to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659239



I like the pouch but $300 sounds a lot .. metro and sutton etc are all below that price


----------



## pixiejenna

I like a few things I like the smaller Fanny pack and I really like the mini sutton in the new purple but not sure if I’ll like it IRL the metallic colors always look good in the pictures but hit or miss IRL. I really liked the white from the summer but none of the styles it came in really worked for me. Even if I got both it’s still less than 300. I’m also thinking  of waiting for the 12 days of Christmas and something not currently available pops up I like more.


----------



## ms p

Yes I'm also thinking will there be a 12 days advert. Anyway I know I don't need another pouch so I'm skipping this time round.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

I was also thankfully not tempted by those new black/white bags or the free pouch. When would the advent sale start? I am hoping not the 12 days before christmas-that is so late! (probably wouldn't get the order until after the holidays)


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

pixiejenna said:


> so the Black Friday deal is if you spend over $300 you get a lacquer metro clutch. They also released a few new lacquer bags in color block black and white with red straps not a fan of them. I have a few items I;m interested in but am still mulling over. The pouch is not enough of an incentive for me to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659239


I remember I used to look forward to MZ Black Friday browsing their sale page with 30% off usually on all seasonal color bags. they would add items daily too so it kinda was a fun game to me stalking the site lol


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know when it would start but I’d be inclined to believe that it would start in the beginning of December so you could potentially get your items before Christmas. But nothing has been released yet on if they’re doing the sale it’s an assumption based on previous years. I feel like I got a email a day or two before it started.


----------



## pixiejenna

I had a bunch of shoes to return. Usually I'll just ship them back but they were going USPS and I feel like at this time of year it would take a longer than normal time to get my refund. So I decided to return them at the mall and was hoping to see one of the two bags I've been eyeballing for a bit. It dose have a odd texture too it like I've mentioned other iridescent finish bags having. But I really like it.  It depends on the lighting it looks purple/gray/green-blue. The shoulder strap is a dark purple. Not sure how I feel about it color wise with my coat. I also have a black coat as well it would probably look better with. Pretty sure I'm going to get it .


----------



## JenJBS

pixiejenna said:


> I had a bunch of shoes to return. Usually I'll just ship them back but they were going USPS and I feel like at this time of year it would take a longer than normal time to get my refund. So I decided to return them at the mall and was hoping to see one of the two bags I've been eyeballing for a bit. It dose have a odd texture too it like I've mentioned other iridescent finish bags having. But I really like it.  It depends on the lighting it looks purple/gray/green-blue. The shoulder strap is a dark purple. Not sure how I feel about it color wise with my coat. I also have a black coat as well it would probably look better with. Pretty sure I'm going to get it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662392
> View attachment 5662393
> View attachment 5662394
> View attachment 5662395



Stunning!       Enjoy!


----------



## pixiejenna

This randomly popped up on FB and wanted to share. It’s a what’s in your bag with Jennifer Garner and of course her travel bag is a MZ Wallace bag.


----------



## ms p

12 days advert has started. First day is a luggage.


----------



## pixiejenna

Day 2 of the 12 days is 3 white lacquer bags.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

I hoped the advent sale was a sale-so far just new things. Which is cool too, but I was holding back buying stuff hoping for some fun sales.


----------



## pixiejenna

teh 12 days of Christmas are not items on sale but new items they release for 12 days that are limited in quantity I know a few items sold out last year.

I was not excited to see the luggage I feel like it’s too fussy with the shiny finish and the quilting in the plastic makes me think that it will show wear/scratches easily. I think that if it was matte I would like it more. At that price point I would rather get a TUMI or spend a bit more and get a rimowa. The Lacquer bags are not my preference but seems to be something that they bring out around the holidays so it must be popular enough for them to bring back yearly. Since they have a black and white color block lacquer bags and they came out with white lacquer bags as one if the 12 days of Christmas I’m guessing one of the other days will have black lacquer bags.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

Thanks


pixiejenna said:


> teh 12 days of Christmas are not items on sale but new items they release for 12 days that are limited in quantity I know a few items sold out last year.
> 
> I was not excited to see the luggage I feel like it’s too fussy with the shiny finish and the quilting in the plastic makes me think that it will show wear/scratches easily. I think that if it was matte I would like it more. At that price point I would rather get a TUMI or spend a bit more and get a rimowa. The Lacquer bags are not my preference but seems to be something that they bring out around the holidays so it must be popular enough for them to bring back yearly. Since they have a black and white color block lacquer bags and they came out with white lacquer bags as one if the 12 days of Christmas I’m guessing one of the other days will have black lacquer bags.


thank you, that is super helpful. It was dumb of me to assume it was a sale! And yes for that money for luggage, i would buy something else. I expect that luggage to be on sale later


----------



## dcooney4

I ended up picking up the Flat Metro Crossbody in black Lacquer. I thought it was fun and would make a good snowy day bag.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up picking up the Flat Metro Crossbody in black Lacquer. I thought it was fun and would make a good snowy day bag.



Have u received it? I like that style just not for me since I carry too much. I love black lacquer for Xmas season.


----------



## dcooney4

Yes I did photograph it. I have not worn it yet. Today will wear my Kipling backpack as I am visiting my brother and he bought it for me.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Yes I did photograph it. I have not worn it yet. Today will wear my Kipling backpack as I am visiting my brother and he bought it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5663919



So sleek  super pretty!


----------



## ms p

Day 3 mini Crosby


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Day 3 mini Crosby
> 
> View attachment 5663929


To similar to what I already have. Pretty though!


----------



## pixiejenna

Today is Anthracite Metallic With Acid Yellow Mini Metro Tote Deluxe Bundle​


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 5665155
> 
> Today is Anthracite Metallic With Acid Yellow Mini Metro Tote Deluxe Bundle​


I really like anthracite. For me the mini without the acid yellow touches works better with my wardrobe.


----------



## ms p

Day 5 black leather


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I really like anthracite. For me the mini without the acid yellow touches works better with my wardrobe.



So far this year has a few similar/ same series as last year's advert. Maybe I'm spoilt lol I was hoping to see more new stuff. Eg snow lacquer, black leather bucket, the mmtd with neon (last year pink now yellow) ...

I love anthracite color. So cool and neutral at the same time.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterdays leather bucket was so tempting. I wish I could see the leather up close. It looked a bit crinkled, but I am still thinking about it.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterdays leather bucket was so tempting. I wish I could see the leather up close. It looked a bit crinkled, but I am still thinking about it.



Me too! I went to search for last year leather bucket mod pics in FB group


----------



## jayohwhy

I recently have fallen in love with MZW bags and picked up the leather small metro. I have it in the iridescent. I’m wondering whether it’s going to be heavy.


----------



## ardenp

I'm weirdly attracted to today's special, the Crosby Luna. Is this a totally new style? curious if anyone has it already and their thoughts...


----------



## pixiejenna

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterdays leather bucket was so tempting. I wish I could see the leather up close. It looked a bit crinkled, but I am still thinking about it.



The bag has a 1 star review complaining about the lack of structure of the bag. I love soft smooshy leather but if you want something more structured I’d pass.




ardenp said:


> I'm weirdly attracted to today's special, the Crosby Luna. Is this a totally new style? curious if anyone has it already and their thoughts...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666395



I’m liking the look of this bag too. I think it’s a new style I don’t recall seeing it before but I have only followed the brand for a few years.


----------



## ms p

ardenp said:


> I'm weirdly attracted to today's special, the Crosby Luna. Is this a totally new style? curious if anyone has it already and their thoughts...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666395




It's new  I like it too and think it's classy and sporty depending on which strap and attire u match with.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> The bag has a 1 star review complaining about the lack of structure of the bag. I love soft smooshy leather but if you want something more structured I’d pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m liking the look of this bag too. I think it’s a new style I don’t recall seeing it before but I have only followed the brand for a few years.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## dcooney4

On a quick getaway with my daughter and saw this fun display. Love the trunk made out of Lego.


----------



## pixiejenna

Today’s drop is a large travel tote. My biggest complaint about it is that it looks like there’s no sleeve on the back to slide over the carry on handle to keep it in place. Which means it will fall if you don’t use a lot of energy to hold on to it. I tried to use an expandable longchamp tote for a carry on bag and it kept falling off my wheeled carry on while walking around the airport. I ended getting a Tumi backpack which has that sleeve you can slide over the carry on handle and it made traveling so much easier. I will never get another carry on bag that doesn’t have that. I also feel like the 12 days of Christmas have been vey bland so far this year. A lot of black and white anthracite with a neon pop is the only color so far.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> Today’s drop is a large travel tote. My biggest complaint about it is that it looks like there’s no sleeve on the back to slide over the carry on handle to keep it in place.



That's the first thing I notice too especially when it's shown on top of the luggage


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally we got some color.


----------



## ms p

12 days have ended anyone got anything?


----------



## smooshysmoosh

Nothing for me-I was really hoping for something I would like and would have bought it! I would guess many of these will be heavily discounted next year.


----------



## ms p

I'm considering the sequin Madison but the off centre quilt on some pics is making reconsider. I tried to ask CS can I have a central quilt and they say no guarantee. For that price I want a bag I'm perfectly happy with.


----------



## smooshysmoosh

ms p said:


> I'm considering the sequin Madison but the off centre quilt on some pics is making reconsider. I tried to ask CS can I have a central quilt and they say no guarantee. For that price I want a bag I'm perfectly happy with.


that is terrible-for $300 it should be lined up better


----------



## ms p

smooshysmoosh said:


> that is terrible-for $300 it should be lined up better




That's my thought too. The quilt is huge literally just 2 full square. When it's not at the centre + the Mzw logo visually it looks weird to me. 

Eg this one is off



Imo this one is gorgeous


----------



## dcooney4

I have been using the lacquer flat metro crossbody. I am surprised by how comfortable it is. So happy I picked it up.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep going back to the releases from a couple of months ago. I ordered the Mz Bowery Shoulder Bag. I can't wait for it.


----------



## ms p

For double point I order the Madison quilted small shopper hope I like it


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I keep going back to the releases from a couple of months ago. I ordered the Mz Bowery Shoulder Bag. I can't wait for it.



Which color? It's a classic style


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> For double point I order the Madison quilted small shopper hope I like it


Which color? I ordered the black. I kind of regretted sending back the bowery crossbody even though I couldn't get the back zipper closed all the way. This will be bigger and a shape I do not have. Also, double points doesn't hurt.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> Which color? I ordered the black. I kind of regretted sending back the bowery crossbody even though I couldn't get the back zipper closed all the way. This will be bigger and a shape I do not have. Also, double points doesn't hurt.



Black for me too ☺️

I like the bowery collection. Yes without double point I don't think I'll order


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Black for me too ☺️
> 
> I like the bowery collection. Yes without double point I don't think I'll order


I wish I had decided earlier for the free makeup bag, but I wanted to make sure it will be something I will really use. Double points is good too though.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I wish I had decided earlier for the free makeup bag, but I wanted to make sure it will be something I will really use. Double points is good too though.



For months I haven't been using any pouch. I mainly use Mzw bags only and use the pockets. But honestly I almost bought a bag for the free pouch. Now I'm attracted to that starry night large Zoey.


----------



## pixiejenna

The gemstone micro sutton was no longer available on their website so it triggered me to get it from nordies lol. I am still very interested in the Luna bag but am hesitant to buy it online without being able to see it IRL first.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> The gemstone micro sutton was no longer available on their website so it triggered me to get it from nordies lol. I am still very interested in the Luna bag but am hesitant to buy it online without being able to see it IRL first.


I am very curious about the gemstone. I hope you love it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my gemstone micro sutton today and I love it even more than in store. I want to switch over right away but I will wait until the weekend.  I live in the Midwest and am in the blizzard zone. So I'll be using a backpack the next few days. It looks way more purple at home than in the store. I initially thought it was the wrong bag but in a good way. It looks like a dark rich purple less green than in the store. Probably due to the lighting at home is warmer than in the store. I did a side by side comparison of in the store vs at home.


----------



## dcooney4

pixiejenna said:


> I got my gemstone micro sutton today and I love it even more than in store. I want to switch over right away but I will wait until the weekend.  I live in the Midwest and am in the blizzard zone. So I'll be using a backpack the next few days. It looks way more purple at home than in the store. I initially thought it was the wrong bag but in a good way. It looks like a dark rich purple less green than in the store. Probably due to the lighting at home is warmer than in the store. I did a side by side comparison of in the store vs at home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675593
> View attachment 5675594
> View attachment 5675595
> View attachment 5675596
> View attachment 5675597


That is gorgeous! I love your nails too.


----------



## ms p

pixiejenna said:


> I got my gemstone micro sutton today and I love it even more than in store. I want to switch over right away but I will wait until the weekend.  I live in the Midwest and am in the blizzard zone. So I'll be using a backpack the next few days. It looks way more purple at home than in the store. I initially thought it was the wrong bag but in a good way. It looks like a dark rich purple less green than in the store. Probably due to the lighting at home is warmer than in the store. I did a side by side comparison of in the store vs at home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675593
> View attachment 5675594
> View attachment 5675595
> View attachment 5675596
> View attachment 5675597




Wow it looks like metallic sheen purple so pretty!! Your pics are making me want something in gemstone


----------



## ms p

I received the quilted small Madison shopper. It's so lightweight. I'll use it tomorrow. 

I just realized Madison line doesn't comes with white Mzw dustbag? I didn't receive for the small backpack or the small shopper. 

Also i happened to have the Bowery crossbody beside me (I was using it today). The Bowery strap looks similar in material but it felt smoother vs Madison.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I received the quilted small Madison shopper. It's so lightweight. I'll use it tomorrow.
> 
> I just realized Madison line doesn't comes with white Mzw dustbag? I didn't receive for the small backpack or the small shopper.
> 
> Also i happened to have the Bowery crossbody beside me (I was using it today). The Bowery strap looks similar in material but it felt smoother vs Madison.
> 
> View attachment 5678258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678260
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678262


It is very pretty! How is the sewing on it? I love the big quilted fabric.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> It is very pretty! How is the sewing on it? I love the big quilted fabric.



Sewing looks fine to me. Honestly the bag didn't wow me maybe I expected more haha. It looks very functional, super lightweight and great pockets design.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> Sewing looks fine to me. Honestly the bag didn't wow me maybe I expected more haha. It looks very functional, super lightweight and great pockets design.


I love the blue interior. I am glad the sewing on this shape is good.


----------



## ms p

dcooney4 said:


> I love the blue interior. I am glad the sewing on this shape is good.



I was surprised the blue lining color looks similar to the cloud dustbag blue colour. I'll see again tmr when the lighting is better.


----------



## dcooney4

ms p said:


> I was surprised the blue lining color looks similar to the cloud dustbag blue colour. I'll see again tmr when the lighting is better.


What did you decide? My shoulder bag came and went. I am loving the flat metro lacquer crossbody, which kind of surprised me. I wore it to a crazy holiday party filled with kids and dogs, where everyone just throws their bags in a pile. I wore it the whole day and it was comfortable, looked cute and if something happened, I was so very expensive.


----------

